# Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs.



## nemesi5

bet you that case has the worst airflow, how come you aren't running on a rampage gene? those tend to be the best matx mobos


----------



## huntman21014

Nice build! Mine is in my sig and I think its pretty beastly, I plan on getting pics soon


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
bet you that case has the worst airflow, how come you aren't running on a rampage gene? those tend to be the best matx mobos

I needed a floppy controller.

I keep all my passwords on a floppy disk, security through obscurity.









And yeah, airflow is an issue considering it's only got 2 92mm fan holes. I cut the grills out though.


----------



## honk_honk

I have a mATX rig, I don't know how beastly it is. Plan on overclocking (a little) when I finish putting my GPU and CPU underwater.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hey everyone, I took some more pictures since I had to take the panels off to add in 3 more gigs of RAM. It's really crazy how small this bugger is compared to most cases here on OCN. I'm about to put my DVD drive in, and once Newegg ships my $148 4890, it's going in too. Crossfire might be in the future as well. No compromises.

In the 3rd pic, I added in an Antec Big Boy 200 for size comparison.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 

.

Wow that 3870 is definately not getting much air. But thats cool how you fit everything into that small case.


----------



## iommichild

Maybe cut a hole out under the 3870 for some fresh air for the vid card at least...looks very tidy!


----------



## nafljhy

oooh ooh! let me join!









Exterior:


















Interior:


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Oh yeah, how bout all the horsepower in my sig crammed into a SG04?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iommichild* 
Maybe cut a hole out under the 3870 for some fresh air for the vid card at least...looks very tidy!

I'm holding off on the holes because I've got a 4890 coming in soon, but I think blowholes will be in order for sure. Thanks for the complement, cable mangement was made pretty easy due to the hollow section in the front of the case, but I've still got a lot of work to do.

nafljhy, *Beautiful* case, I love the brass accents.

Freezebyte, nice to see all that beastly kit crammed into a SFF case.


----------



## akromatic

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/9805/image143h.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/149/image144o.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1221/image146o.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6130/image147l.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4441/image150h.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1665/image151o.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8194/image153rl.jpg

just a little contribution, i havent done much to it yet


----------



## Zap

Nice systems y'all have.

My new LAN party rig is composed of the following parts:
Core i7 920
MSI X58M
3GB Corsair DDR3-1600
Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX (with a bolt-thru kit)
BFG GTX 285
BFG LS-550 PSU
1TB Seagate 7200.12 HDD (short stroked to 300GB)
750GB Samsung F1 HDD for data
random (Samsung?) DVDRW
Cooler Master Elite 341 micro ATX case

I just built it recently and was going to debut it at a LAN party today. This morning I even booted it up to download the Razer mouse drivers. Bring it to the LAN party, it won't power on. Not no POST, but won't power on. Motherboard power button LED lights up, but that's it.







Good thing the LAN was just a few miles from home, so I went back to get my old LAN party rig (Xeon E3110, Foxconn G45 chipset board, 8GB RAM, GTS 250, Antec NSK3480, etc.).


----------



## Zap

Here are pics of my latest LAN gaming rig (yes, the one that no longer powers on







).


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezebyte* 
Oh yeah, how bout all the horsepower in my sig crammed into a SG04?

Hey Freezebyte, I didn't realize you were here. Here's for the late welcome.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akromatic* 
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/9805/image143h.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/149/image144o.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1221/image146o.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6130/image147l.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4441/image150h.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1665/image151o.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8194/image153rl.jpg

just a little contribution, i havent done much to it yet

Oh my, that is one densely packed monster. Do you get enough airflow to those graphics cards???


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Mine:


----------



## Rewindlabs

Damn Kenny that is just beautiful man...just beautiful

My rig's pale in comparison to that....


----------



## Jayrock




----------



## Xinoxide

Havent taken a picture of my rig since i replaced my last card with a 9800GTX+

but heres the innards at an earlier point in time.









heres a mod done shortly after to get moar airflow.









(yes, my xiggy has been dropped, and recently replaced with one without dented fins.)


----------



## akromatic

Here is my little contribution + update to my system





































more pictures of it here
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1035076184


----------



## retrogamer1990

XFire 5870 in THAT!? :O
nice!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akromatic* 
Here is my little contribution + update to my system

[snip]

more pictures of it here
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1035076184

/thread


----------



## rasa123

Those two 5870s can't be getting much air. Have you encountered any overheating problems?


----------



## Volvo

damn, nice rigs y'all have.
i'm in the midst of building my new rig in an mATX CM Elite 341.
nothing custom, but it's my first complete build


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akromatic* 
Here is my little contribution + update to my system





































more pictures of it here
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1035076184

Looks amazing, but man i feel bad for those poor cards, gotta be HOT! props to ya for cramming all that in there!


----------



## videoman5

5870s run really cool, I don't think he has any problems.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

~Merry Christmas All~











*From Your Friends at the
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
I needed a floppy controller.

I keep all my passwords on a floppy disk, security through obscurity.









And yeah, airflow is an issue considering it's only got 2 92mm fan holes. I cut the grills out though.

external floppy drive= $10.....


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zap* 
Nice systems y'all have.

My new LAN party rig is composed of the following parts:
Core i7 920
MSI X58M
3GB Corsair DDR3-1600
Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX (with a bolt-thru kit)
BFG GTX 285
BFG LS-550 PSU
1TB Seagate 7200.12 HDD (short stroked to 300GB)
750GB Samsung F1 HDD for data
random (Samsung?) DVDRW
Cooler Master Elite 341 micro ATX case

I just built it recently and was going to debut it at a LAN party today. This morning I even booted it up to download the Razer mouse drivers. Bring it to the LAN party, it won't power on. Not no POST, but won't power on. Motherboard power button LED lights up, but that's it.







Good thing the LAN was just a few miles from home, so I went back to get my old LAN party rig (Xeon E3110, Foxconn G45 chipset board, 8GB RAM, GTS 250, Antec NSK3480, etc.).

try turning on your PSU. put a paperclip inside the 24 pins of: ANY black wire, and the green wire, or plug it in to a nice PSU tester. if it turns on, that eliminates at least one part as to why your compter won't turn on. did you check your spaghetti headers (the power switch, reset switch, pwr led, hdd led, spkr and whatnot on sually the bottom mright corner of the mobo)? if tghe PSU turns on then you eally might wanna look that over, all you need to do is touch something conductive on the pwr switch header like a screwdriver.

if both of those solutions fail then you could have a dead board, or damaged capacitors, many other possible variables to consider.


----------



## oliverw92

A challenger appears:














































20cmx20cmx20cm


----------



## oliverw92

I hadn't put the GPU in, it is now lol. How else could i take pics of the insides without removing the GPU, it fills the entire side panel!

It is impossible to build one smaller. Trust me. Not with the same specs. I could make it smaller if i reduced the power usage so i could use a picoPSU, only had one hdd, removed the slimline drive. But then it isn't a great pc.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I hadn't put the GPU in, it is now lol. How else could i take pics of the insides without removing the GPU, it fills the entire side panel!

It is impossible to build one smaller. Trust me. Not with the same specs. I could make it smaller if i reduced the power usage so i could use a picoPSU, only had one hdd, removed the slimline drive. But then it isn't a great pc.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072

is this cheating? i dont have alot of money but now i wanna make one smaller!!!

so if i build one smaller but the benchmarks are less you still win eh


----------



## oliverw92

Have you actually thought about how you are going to make it smaller? How are you going to make the case? Also note how my case it very functional. I could have made it smaller but alot less functional, e.g. no fillport, only 1 hdd spot, no hdd mounting system (just screw the hdds onto the floor), no fan controller, no lighting, not wcing the chipset.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Have you actually thought about how you are going to make it smaller? How are you going to make the case? Also note how my case it very functional. I could have made it smaller but alot less functional, e.g. no fillport, only 1 hdd spot, no hdd mounting system (just screw the hdds onto the floor), no fan controller, no lighting, not wcing the chipset.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
his fault!

meow i gotta build a SMALLER watercooled computer. im thinking about building my own case out of wood with acrylic windows or glass windows. this allows me to not feel bad if i end up not building that cabinet case i wanted to, + it would be awesome practice for it ^_^ that and less materials=less money. i can build this entire little rig + mnake the case for it as building JUST the case for this current rig. better use of leftover parts and time/money imo.

parts im thinking of atm:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136073

DFI LANParty MI P55-T36 LGA 1156 Intel P55 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Model #:LP MI P55-T36
Item #:N82E16813136073
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
In Stock
$134.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072

Intel Pentium E5200 Wolfdale 2.5GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Model BX80571E5200 - Retail
Model #:BX80571E5200
Item #:N82E16819116072
Return Policy:CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
In Stock
$64.50

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...?tl=g30c95s157

Black IceÂ® GTX Xtreme M80 Dual Pass Liquid Cooling Radiator - Single 80mm: $40

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...tl=g30c107s154

XSPC X20 150 Submersible Pump Acrylic Reservoir Combo: $37

http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/pe-flex16r-p-4354.html

PE-FLEX16R is a right angle flexible extender for PCI Express X16 bus: $52

i have a left over cpu waterblock and ddr3 ram. i need to figure out what GPU, what GPU heatsink i am going to use with it, the tubing and fittings, i'll need some sort of way to put wifi in this rig. i am thinking of using the USB header on my mobo and wiring it to a usb wifi stick that will go inside a compartment on the exterior of the case somewhere with a mini sliding door. i have the USB stick already. i will need a small but sufficient PSU to go with this somehow. i am thinking of butchering a cheap and gutting it out, building a new psu shrouding out of possibly wood for it to fit the case i plan on making. hopefully this psu can be modular.

i have NO IDEA how the cpu performs. i chose it because its cheap as hell and aparently can OC to 4ghz+. i want you to tell me how much fps about i would get in crysis compaired to my current setup if you replaced my cpu with that one. i get around 30 fps on very hi, 8xAA 1920x1200 with my rig now. how much would that go down by? how much would that thing get @ 4ghz on super pi? my rig gets 10.09 seconds. i want performance out of it but it looks wimpy to me. yourthoughts?

since this cpu will prolly suck like no other, i am very open to suggestions. the GPU could be any GPU if the psu mod will work.

is mod competition registration still open? whens the mod competition end?

ideas, suggestions and input is welcome ^_^

edit: omg!!!1

i can upgrad my 4890 when gt300 series comes out, then use my 4890 for this lil rig and when my hx1000 FINALLY gets RMAd, i can use this 550 watt BFG psu. it has exactly the connections i need and it seems a solid enough PSU. i would just have to mod it accordingly. MAN this is gunn be fun ^_^

so $330ish for all of those parts. free 4890 and PSU. materials needed for case= unknown $$. cant be much for a case THAT small.

i dont think ill make the 2010 mod contest though by the time the new nvidia series comes out










didnt realise that it was 1156 so im going either i3 or i7 in it


----------



## coreyL

btw this isnt an actual club until you take the freaking time in it to add peoples name in it and update the shizz properly often. otherwise let someone else run this thread.

your OP looks like an admission for the club rather than starting the club. imo you should either make it a club or edit the title and let someone else take over.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 









Its Beautiful and ADORABLE compact case! what name of mATX case?


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
I needed a floppy controller.

I keep all my passwords on a floppy disk, security through obscurity.









And yeah, airflow is an issue considering it's only got 2 92mm fan holes. I cut the grills out though.

Not a problem.
Get out there and buy 2 Delta AFC0912DE's.
I guarantee that airflow won't be a problem after that purchase.


----------



## GAMERIG

Yesterday I purchased eLITE chassis from FRYs. I just painted the internal and external skeleton of chassis Matte black! its almost done..

I'll come back soon.


----------



## allenkane

Do I qualify with my old matx build from 2003? :<

It was kind of beastly when I built it in 2003 lol.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
Do I qualify with my old matx build from 2003? :<

It was kind of beastly when I built it in 2003 lol.

Yes you do! why not you post the your little beastly rig of picture here?


----------



## GAMERIG

Here is my little beast rig, and this is for HTPC only..
















**CM Elite 341*

AM2 AX2 BE 2.3Ghz
C-H50 (Water Cooled)
Case Fans: Three 120x25mm Fans and one shroud
Filter Fan: REUSABLE BAG (walmart) see below pictures
CM eX-P Plus 460w
C-XMS2 4GB RAM
DVD RW ROM
BFG-GTS 250 1GB (Rev D)
MSI K9N6PGM2-V2
SG-400GB
Vizio HDTV 42in"
Win7 64bit*

[*Photo*] 1, 2, 3..
*I will upgrade from DVD drive to Blu Ray* evenutally as soon..


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Very genius reusable bag fan filter. Does it kill airflow though?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...sub-forum.html

Do you concur? Chime in.


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...sub-forum.html

Do you concur? Chime in.


----------



## scottath

Hey all - just bought my case (last night) - Silverstone SG05
So wi will get onto modding that when i get it

then i will eventually build an i5 system using the new Zotac board when places get stock of it.....


----------



## nafljhy

nice!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## nafljhy

woohoo! i was waiting for you ronin!









wait... not what i was expecting! post some pics!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
woohoo! i was waiting for you ronin!









wait... not what i was expecting! post some pics!









pics, pics, pics... I've got a Asetek 240mm unit coming next week and I intend to cram it and my i7 rig into my Sugo 3. I could fill a thread with glamor shots of my WiNDy, but I don't want to incite a riot.


----------



## nafljhy

riot riot riot riot!!!


----------



## downlinx

well, will be adding me to the list when i get my Bgears b-envi for my lan build


----------



## Sozin

Please please please excuse the quality...










My sig rig with my new 5770 that I'm sadly returning after about four hours of use.


----------



## Dragonii

Windows 7, Zotac Mini ITX board, 2.4 ghz Core 2 Duo, 4 gb Corsair DDR2 Extreme, 250 gb hdd (internal), 1.5 tb hdd external, wireless N, GeForce 9300, HDMI connection to 5.1 surround sound and 52" 1080p Sharp. It has been a great little media machine.
I'm going to have to take some new pics of it now that it is in place.


----------



## Sozin

That's awesome Dragonii.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
That's awesome Dragonii.

Thank you.
Painting it was a bit of a pain, but I like the way it came out. I'll say this, it's quiet and it never overheats.


----------



## Sozin

That paint is pretty sexy.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonii* 
Thank you.
Painting it was a bit of a pain, but I like the way it came out. I'll say this, it's quiet and it never overheats.









is dust a problem in those skeletons? X)


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...sub-forum.html

Do you concur? Chime in.

Super dude, Nah I did not know another thread under sff sub forum.. I will visit the linbk you provide.. million thanks!


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Hey all - just bought my case (last night) - Silverstone SG05
So wi will get onto modding that when i get it

then i will eventually build an i5 system using the new Zotac board when places get stock of it.....

Case just got here:

Planning on the following specs:
Core i3/i5/i7
Zotac H55-ITX Wifi
4gb DDR3
HD5770/HD5850
Laptop HDDs
HX-520/620 modded in
No optical
Corsair H50 cooling?

Pics so far

Using my dead HD4870 for a show of this things lack of size:



















I'll get some more pics up soon.

What do you lot think is a good ideas for some modding?

i'll be modding the current SFX PSU mount into a ATX mount.
What i need to do also is figure out the cooling - i was thinking the H50 - but its rather expensive.
Planning on custom mounting the HDDs to the floor and since there is no optical drive/hdd drive cage at the top modding some additional fans into the roof.

i was just thinking also - i may put the hdds into the roof of the case - but with a window on them. or is that being to adventurous?

just found out also that that mobo doesnt have raid







H55 = no raid, H57 = raid.

What you think?

scottath


----------



## Liighthead

worklog... and what case that like sg06?? looks like it







be a nice build thinking of getting a sg06 or sg07 x) but the psu :/ so be a nice mod toooo









SFF ftw


----------



## scottath

close - SG05


----------



## candy_van

Nice, totally down for this club!










Also considering putting the H50 back in (pic from test fitting a while back), but want to get a shroud first.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
Nice, totally down for this club!










Also considering putting the H50 back in (pic from test fitting a while back), but want to get a shroud first.










oooo perdy







the mini p180 have nice frount airflow? for u x)








nice build tho


----------



## scottath

HD5850 just came - so the cpu should be monday - then have to wait till ~ the 15th for the mobo to come out in aus. + i need to do some modding and get some ram


----------



## BenRK

I have this case with all my junk piled in there.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147111

Oooooh I'm looking forward to upgrading my video card, and cables roam free from my PSU... any help?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenRK* 
I have this case with all my junk piled in there.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147111

Oooooh I'm looking forward to upgrading my video card, and cables roam free from my PSU... any help?

best bet illd say be in 5.25bays.... or behind hhd bay... maby behind the motherboard tray if possiable x)


----------



## Drewlander

My matx build is far from complete, but here are a couple of pictures of what it looks like right now.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Looks like the noctua doesn't quite fit in da box in that configuration. What you gonna do?

Also, welcome to the forums.


----------



## nafljhy

i think its just the angle that makes it look like it doesn't fit?

and indeed! welcome to the forums! also great sleeving job.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Looks like the noctua doesn't quite fit in da box in that configuration. What you gonna do?

Also, welcome to the forums.

It looks like it's extending out of the far side fan bracket, but that bracket is inset almost 1 inch from the side panel of that case.


----------



## Drewlander

Yea, I'll have to take a pic from the other side. It fits, but leaves no room for a fan there. I wish I could take credit for the sleeving, but I paid someone to do it for me. I just don't have the patience to make it look that nice. The few cables that I have tried to sleeve end up looking like they were glued together by a seven year old. My next challenge is figuring out how and where to mount my fan controller. It is one of these(minus the 5.25" bay). Any thoughts? I am thinking about trying to put it right in front of the GPU on a custom bracket.


----------



## scottath

What case is that?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What case is that?

Da Box, I think (based off of the PSU location - up front, with extender cable to the back).


----------



## scottath

ah k - was looking at getting that initially - but cannot in aus and postage would be ridiculous


----------



## IBuyJunk

Don't know if mine is beastly or not but ...

Zotac 630 ITX motherboard
Celeron 1200 over clocked to 2.45 GHZ
2GB of memory
ASUS TV card

Works great as a HTPC / TV Tuner machine.

Runs 2-3 virtual machines that i use on my test network


----------



## the_xpert

Hi I'm in!

Parts in my sig. Build log coming next week


----------



## The Wasp

I want to join the club.

I'm making an ITX system with Core i3 530. The case is the Apex MI-008 w/250W PSU. 2GB memory (Kingston).

I don't have a motherboard yet, but am leaning towards either the Zotac H55-ITX WIFI or the ECS H55H-I. I'm also not sure if I'll be using the stock cooler or looking for something thinner (PSU is above the motherboard and doesn't leave much clearance).


----------



## scottath

id get/getting the H55-ITX Wifi - it has wifi....and its a better brand name.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

wow i can dig this. just helped a buddy with a htpc build. no pictures, but we used an OEM emachines case. mobo barely fit, but did go BEHIND the disc drive cages. luckily everything still fit comfortably and it worked.









e6300 1.8ghz @ 2.8ghz (see i helped!)
2gb ram
1x80gb hdd
1x2tb
ati 4x70?
dvd burner.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
wow i can dig this. just helped a buddy with a htpc build. no pictures, but we used an OEM emachines case. mobo barely fit, but did go BEHIND the disc drive cages. luckily everything still fit comfortably and it worked.









e6300 *1.8ghz @ 2.8ghz* (see i helped!)
2gb ram
1x80gb hdd
1x2tb
ati 4x70?
dvd burner.

 1.8 - 2.8 need decent cooling....







or just be bit hotter pic seams a interesting build


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
 1.8 - 2.8 need decent cooling....







or just be bit hotter pic seams a interesting build

the temps actually did not go up that much at all - mainly because the voltage recieved very little bump


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
the temps actually did not go up that much at all - mainly because the voltage recieved very little bump









xD i.... dont really oc hehe bit of a oc but if it runs stable =D go for it


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
xD i.... dont really oc hehe bit of a oc but if it runs stable =D go for it

yessur. and he never put the extra ram in apparently. sitting at 1gb - scrolling through the movies is sooooo sloooooow. i could seriously find the physical dvd in his collection faster haha


----------



## DevilGear44

Does anyone with a Mini P180 know how much space there is between the 5.25" drive bays and the door? I want to put a fan controller and a lamptron hummer in one but I don't know if I'd be able to close the door.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Case just got here:

Planning on the following specs:
Core i3/i5/i7
Zotac H55-ITX Wifi
4gb DDR3
HD5770/HD5850
Laptop HDDs
HX-520/620 modded in
No optical
1) *Corsair H50 cooling?*

Pics so far

Using my dead HD4870 for a show of this things lack of size:



















I'll get some more pics up soon.

2) *What do you lot think is a good ideas for some modding?*

i'll be modding the current SFX PSU mount into a ATX mount.
What i need to do also is figure out the cooling - i was thinking the H50 - but its rather expensive.
Planning on custom mounting the HDDs to the floor and since there is no optical drive/hdd drive cage at the top modding some additional fans into the roof.

i was just thinking also - i may put the hdds into the roof of the case - but with a window on them. or is that being to adventurous?

just found out also that that mobo doesnt have raid







H55 = no raid, H57 = raid.

What you think?

scottath

I almost get SG05 case. but high ended mITX motherboard is hard to find at store or online. I decided bought *SG02*, I can easily find High ended mATX Mainboard anywhere store or online.









1) I highly recommending that you getting CWC-H50 for SG05. You can check *Corsair blog* about SG05.. I will get H50 for SG02 soon.
2) I am sure that you have many ideas of modding your SG05. I cant wait to see your worklog SG05.


----------



## TARRCO

....Realy cant call it a beast but it does the jobb





































The case has decent cable managment for it's size.

Cheers


----------



## scottath

Yea - i saw the blog post and build.
Was kinda what im thinking - depends on where/what HDDs i use


----------



## scottath

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3753

about to read it now


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3753

about to read it now

Aww Zotac mini-ITX H55 Motherboard for intel only.


----------



## GAMERIG

Dude: scottath

I thought that share with you what I find this from hardwaresphere..







, take a look at this:


----------



## scottath

hmm - thanks for that - that looks to be very tight with a 5850 in there as the power is on the back for it.....

ill see how the stock cooler goes before looking at a h50 i think (cannot believe that i just said that)


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3753

about to read it now

Dude Scootath, I am glad to find nice mITX AM3 Mobo is finally here:









from *sapphiretech.com*: an AMD-based m-ITX board with a PCI-E x16 slot.


----------



## BenRK

Finally got my cables behind my motherboard. Sort of....

Regardless, they're no longer in the way, and I can get to my bays again for future expansion.










That's what I get for picking an uber PSU...


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Dude Scootath, I am glad to find nice mITX AM3 Mobo is finally here:









from *sapphiretech.com*: an AMD-based m-ITX board with a PCI-E x16 slot.

dammit - too late
sold my 955 already - oh well
ill keep waiting for the zotac board.......STILL


----------



## ablearcher

My sig rig









now I am just waiting upon a GPU upgrade









EDIT: for that sapphire mITX board... it's AM2+/AM3. Not true AM3.

EIDT2: I am bookmarking this thread. I probably will upload pics after I get a H50.


----------



## Drewlander

I was really tempted by that Zotac H55 mITX board, so I picked one up.


----------



## scottath

meanwhile - in Australia - STILL WAITING :/


----------



## Drewlander

Sheesh, when is it supposed to arrive?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
meanwhile - in Australia - STILL WAITING :/


----------



## scottath

~15th + shipping to me......grrr


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drewlander* 
I was really tempted by that Zotac H55 mITX board, so I picked one up.

Wow, that's a massive heatsink. What's it called? More importantly; how do you like it?


----------



## GoHigh

My Entry...

I call it my "SWISS ARMY KNIFE"...

It does it all! It runs Mac OSX (My Main OS), Windows 7 Ultimate, and Ubuntu.

SPECS:

-Intel C2D E8400
-Gigabyte G31M-ES2L
-OCZ 2x2GB Reaper DDR2
-Corsair 400W PSU
-Seagate 7200.12 500GB (OSX), WD 320GB (Win7Ulti), and Seagate 80GB (Ubuntu)
-EVGA 9800GT 512MB
-Antec P180 Mini
-LG DVD/RW
-2x Yate Loon Medium (Intake/Exhaust)
-TRUE w/ 1x Xigi 120mm Fan
-2x Acer X233H in Dual Monitor
-MS 5000 Desktop KB/Mouse

I spent a lot of time managing wires... I think it turned out great.

Because of the limitations on the mobo, I can't get this to go above 3.2Ghz without raising the PCIE Freq. above 100. Because this is my work rig, I need complete stability over OC, so it runs stock right now.

Enjoy.


----------



## HandBanana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoHigh* 
My Entry...

I call it my "SWISS ARMY KNIFE"...

It does it all! It runs Mac OSX (My Main OS), Windows 7 Ultimate, and Ubuntu.

SPECS:

-Intel C2D E8400
-Gigabyte G31M-ES2L
-OCZ 2x2GB Reaper DDR2
-Corsair 400W PSU
-Seagate 7200.12 500GB (OSX), WD 320GB (Win7Ulti), and Seagate 80GB (Ubuntu)
-EVGA 9800GT 512MB
-Antec P180 Mini
-LG DVD/RW
-2x Yate Loon Medium (Intake/Exhaust)
-TRUE w/ 1x Xigi 120mm Fan
-2x Acer X233H in Dual Monitor
-MS 5000 Desktop KB/Mouse

I spent a lot of time managing wires... I think it turned out great.

Because of the limitations on the mobo, I can't get this to go above 3.2Ghz without raising the PCIE Freq. above 100. Because this is my work rig, I need complete stability over OC, so it runs stock right now.

Enjoy.

Wow thats sexy







I'm going to be building my new rig next week once all my parts arrive, gonna be using everything in my sig. I've been using the giant p183 for the past few months, even though I love everything about it, its just to damn heavy








So I'm gonna try my luck with a mini p180!


----------



## GoHigh

P180 Mini is the best case I have ever used... I have used A LOT of different cases before, but to me, the simplicity and easy wire-management of this case has been truly amazing. On top of that, it offers great cooling, quiet-if-you-want features, all in a very clean slick design...

WOW! Antec should give me something for that post!


----------



## whe3ls

here is mine


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Does mine count as beastly?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Does mine count as beastly?









specs pretty nice.... got some pics?? xD


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
specs pretty nice.... got some pics?? xD

Will post tomorrow morning seeing as how it's 2am now


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Will post tomorrow morning seeing as how it's 2am now









sounds good man


----------



## killa_concept

It's actually full ATX, but it's quite a SFF if that counts... has a E7200 @ 3.7, DFI P35 Blood Iron, 4GB DDR2-1000, A gutted Rosewill 500W (was full ATX) and a 4870 512MB. Sadly am selling it to a friend though as I hardly get any use out of it nowadays...


----------



## whe3ls

that thing is pretty sick


----------



## GAMERIG

All HP components move from HP slimline case to New *home* SG05 case, Because I can find a cheap price high ended mATX power supply and upgradeable high ended GPU card instead of low profile crappy cards is limit, and PSU is expensive..




























what do you think of this?


----------



## Liighthead

sexiiii hahaha dtx board D= i want one hehehehe

>.> dtx board with dual pci x16 or x8? hehehe thatll be epic


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killa_concept* 
It's actually full ATX, but it's quite a SFF if that counts... has a E7200 @ 3.7, DFI P35 Blood Iron, 4GB DDR2-1000, A gutted Rosewill 500W (was full ATX) and a 4870 512MB. Sadly am selling it to a friend though as I hardly get any use out of it nowadays...

Whoa, that thing is awesome man







!! Also love how you "sourced" that handle too lol

I really want to do a true SFF build sooner or later, I mean yea I got a mATX setup, but it's not all too small really lol.
Still great for obvious reasons, plus it can hold a 5970...which I would totally do if...I didn't have to pay for it


----------



## scottath

nice - a DTX mobo....

im annoyed - work cannot get the Zotac mobo till the 28th, and the DFI board is the 23rd.....sigh


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
is dust a problem in those skeletons? X)






































So far, no. I have blown it out once since building it in early January and that was only because I was replacing the DVD drive with a Blu Ray drive so I figured "why not?". It had very little dust in it. I guess the dust doesn't get to settle too much due to the huge amount of air flow that it has.

That little machine is quickly becoming my favorite in the house.


----------



## ChrisB17

Does my Sig rig count? I was going for the mAtx silent beast.


----------



## DevilGear44

Well I'm getting pretty anxious and restless; I haven't built a computer in a good 6 months and I really need something to do. I have a little bit of money saved up so I've decided to build myself a new rig. AM2+ is so 2008, anyways.









I have a [mental] list of all the different types of computers I eventually hope to build (I'll bet most enthusiasts do) such as water cooling, SFF, Intel-based, Lian-Li case, and so on. I'm tired of my big old full tower and want a different type of building experience, so I'm going with a very small form factor build. So here's what I'll be building relatively soon:

SilverStone SG05 (+ side window mods and hopefully painted black, and some amber/yellow lighting)









DFI LANParty P55 Mini-ITX (+ copper heat-sinks if budget permits)









Intel Xeon X3460 2.8GHz (I want to get the best 1156 processor for ~$315)









Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3-1600 (will upgrade to 2x4GB when I get some more money)









Corsair H50 (already own) + Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120mm fan









Intel X25-M G2 80GB SSD + Samsung F3 1TB
















HD 4890 (since I already have 3 of them. I'll upgrade to a 5850/GTX 470 soon or a 5870 if there's one short enough or I feel up to a little bit of modding)









Slim internal DVD Drive









DiabloTek PHD Series 380W mATX PSU (I wanted something that had 2 PCIe power connectors, and it's black







)








--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total price comes out to be right about what people are paying for an i7-980X + shipping







. After I build this, I'm going to sell my current rig, buy some more stuff (mostly 8GB RAM and a DX11 GPU) and then start saving up for my next rig (hopefully a water cooled hexa-core beast circa 2011). And if I decide I don't like this, I can always sell it for a small profit







; I just really want to build something right now.









I hope to start doing some more LANing this year (because I hate lugging around a fully-loaded HAF)

I might even put up a build log.









-Colton


----------



## scottath

looks very similar to my system







(when i get a mobo....either the DFI /Zotac)

btw - the 5850 will fit no problems without modding - its the same size as a 4870/4890 - i have one


----------



## DevilGear44

I know the 5850 will fit, but I kinda want a little bit more horsepower.









When the hell you getting a mobo, scottath? Seems like it's been months!


----------



## scottath

yea - i know - im getting annoyed with my laptop.....

via work:
DFI = 23rd
Zotac = 28th

I read another review saying that they couldnt overclock a i7 at all - unless it was the old bios thats bad news for me and points me at the DFI (+usb wifi)


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm going with DFI because 8-pin CPU power ftw.


----------



## scottath

does your psu have an 8 pin? mine does - i modded my HX-620 into my SG05









screw it - DFI it is then.
now to find a good usb wifi N card too :/


----------



## DevilGear44

Meh I don't want a honkin' monster ATX PSU sticking out of my case.

And yes it does.


----------



## scottath

i guess you've seen the picture of mine then







hehe
its only 60mm overhang


----------



## DevilGear44

I figure my case will look ugly enough with a bulging 120mm on the front of it.


----------



## scottath

bulging???
im thinking of putting a 140mm in the roof also - as im not using the standard HDD mounts


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
bulging???
im thinking of putting a 140mm in the roof also - as im not using the standard HDD mounts

Yes, bulging.







You know what H50s look like inside that thing (particularly when using the normal HDD mounts)

...Also, how're you mounting your hard drives?


----------



## CallmeRoth

Ah, if only I didn't start freeboarding. Well mine was similar to the OP. My HDD's covered my ram just like that lol, and my GPU with any sort of aftermarket cooler touched the floor. There wasn't really room for any intake fans either, although a small case with a good exhaust and 140mm psu fan is strong enough to intake anyways.


----------



## scottath

im thinking of getting a H50 - but i think the stock + a 120mm + 140mm should be *ok*

im going to screw them into the roof:
where the i/o cables go through will be the end of the drive, with the sata connections will be pretty much above the ram.

i can fit a normal drive + a *thin* 3.5" drive (new 500gbs etc)
then i can add laptop drives/SSDs in other places - although with the DFI - i can only have 3 drives :/

i can get a pic if that doesnt make sense


----------



## KBcobra

I didn't see this thread! Here is mine.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
im thinking of getting a H50 - but i think the stock + a 120mm + 140mm should be *ok*

im going to screw them into the roof:
where the i/o cables go through will be the end of the drive, with the sata connections will be pretty much above the ram.

i can fit a normal drive + a *thin* 3.5" drive (new 500gbs etc)
then i can add laptop drives/SSDs in other places - although with the DFI - i can only have 3 drives :/

i can get a pic if that doesnt make sense

Pictures would work.
















I'm going with an H50 because I plan on a little bit of overclocking.


----------



## scottath

i dont know if the mobo will be capable of overclocking my i7 enough that a H50 will be needed - as it will have HEAPS of airflow around the stock.....

think ill run the stock for the meantime then a h50 if need be.


















running the HDDs there means that i cannot run the H50 on the front if i get one.
ao i'd mount it to the roof also


----------



## DevilGear44

Oooooo... that would look pretty sweet.

But I needs my DVD drive


----------



## scottath

yea - i only use the DVD drive for installing games - so i'll just run one externally for when i need them


----------



## DevilGear44

I really need to get one of those.


----------



## scottath

im just going to use my current dvd drive - normal full sized drive

just take the casing off and plug it in when i need it (rare)


----------



## pbpenguins412

Does my sig rig count? Pictures are in the thread in my signature...which should probably be moved to this section of the forums now.


----------



## DevilGear44

I sure hope that DFI mobo can overclock...

<.<


----------



## scottath

they both can - but no itx board will compete with a atx board/matx - due to a lack of space for all the power requirments


----------



## DevilGear44

That's why I went Xeon









I'm really hoping for 3.7-4 GHz on stock volts.


----------



## scottath

yes they are typically of a higher quality - but not THAT much above

im hoping for 3.6ghz i think


----------



## DevilGear44

You're right. I just think they sound cooler.


----------



## scottath

lol righto.

when you getting your system?

if i get the DFI (likely now :/) it will be Wednesday/Thursday (my time)


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
lol righto.

when you getting your system?

if i get the DFI (likely now :/) it will be Wednesday/Thursday (my time)

Yeah, I'll order it this weekend, and hopefully have it built before next weekend. I have to order from 3 different places (the Egg, Ewiz, and Performance-PCs) so hopefully they'll all show up the same time. I hate waiting.


----------



## scottath

ive been waiting for a mobo for the best part of 1.5 months now

i got everything else second hand in ~ 1 week


----------



## DevilGear44

I can't wait to have the smallest AND powerful-est computer in the house.







(used to be biggest and powerful-est hehe)


----------



## scottath

well im selling the parts of my current system - pretty high end AMD system in a Lian Li v2010b (keeping that) - the SG05 will *almost* fit in the bottom section - its about 1cm wider


----------



## DevilGear44

I can easily sell my AMD rig for ~$1400 locally so I'll be doing that.

58xx prices: Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## scottath

Nice price - i lost out massivly - i bought my mobo and cpu for $638 (AUD) then about a month later- the cpus new price halved......


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah, that's how it goes with the silly computer biz.


----------



## ZHoob2004

I think I have a pretty nice matx rig.

It consists of my sig rig packed into an old hp case I'm in the process of modding measuring 330x335x235mm

I'm in the process of packing a cpu-only water loop into it and will post pics when that's done. Then I'm going to try and complete my mods and add another rad for my gpu. Then I'll slowly add and upgrade hdds to min. 4TB storage space with redundancy.


----------



## Photograph

I actually really like both of my little monster systems, there is just something satisfying in building tiny powerhouse machines.









Firstly here's my little mATX HTPC, built to be cool, quite and very capable of pumping out games to my 1080p HD TV:

Specs:
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG02-F
Processor: Intel Core 2 Q8200S (Low power quad)
Motherboard: Asus P5G43T-M Pro
Memory: Mushkin DDR3-1333 (Under-volted running at 1066mhz)
Video: EVGA GeForce GTX260 Core 216 (The cooler 55nm version)
Storage: Dual Western Digital Green 1.5Tb drives
PSU: Silverstone Element ST50EF 500W 80+
Input: Wireless Keyboard, Mouse and X-Box 360 controller














































And my primary gaming PC is also a small system, though it is not quite finished yet as you can tell by the photos below. It is also my first attempt at modding, and so far it is going fairly well, you can check out the worklog in my signature if you are interested.

Case: Apple PowerMac G4 (HEAVILY Modded)
Processor: Intel Core i7 860 with Thermalright Venomous X Cooling
Memory: G-Skill ECO 8Gb DDR3 1600
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD4 (very nice little P55 board)
Video: Dual Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 1Gb cards in CrossfireX
PSU: Corsair TX-750W
Storage: Two Seagate Barracuda 1Tb drives in RAID-0


----------



## DevilGear44

That Mac case is damn sweet sir.









...and are those Batmobile 5770s?


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
That Mac case is damn sweet sir.









...and are those Batmobile 5770s?









Thanks and as for the cards: Yes they are 1989 Batmobile 5770's







:


----------



## DevilGear44

Win!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Before new GPU cooler, CPU fans, and taking out the upper HDD cage (and dusting):










After (I need to get better pics):


----------



## ablearcher

Hello, I am fail at:

taking computer pics
cable management (please forgive me)

I pulled these from my 9800gt sli review thread:

Please forgive the mess, I didn't think to pick up the HX620 at the time (ran at the same price as the TX750, when I bought it). *watts..... power...... big ..... numbers......SNORT!....RIP!....GRUNT*

























I'm Sorry for the bad shot. It's the only good SLI-cable-attached-in-the-case shot I have.

















Yes, H50 fits neatly into the case once the black outer shell is properly placed back on. Far better load temps than the anemic Stock cooper cooler. (silly pushpins... goodbye!)









It's my lovely sig-rig









I now have both 80mm fans hooked up in a intake-exhaust setup, and the SLI bridge pushed under, to allow clearance for the back fan.

Final shot:


----------



## scottath

EEK Cables !!!!

looks ok - except for ^^


----------



## DevilGear44

^The only problem with the 750TX.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
EEK Cables !!!!

looks ok - except for ^^











Time for some serious cable management








May want to consider getting a modular unit too, it would make things a bit easier.


----------



## philhalo66

is this a mATX board?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Lol no. mATX boards have 4 expansion slots.


----------



## DevilGear44

That's just a cheap (and awful poo-looking) Asus ATX board.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Lol no. mATX boards have 4 expansion slots.

only 4? hmm maybe my last board was


----------



## DevilGear44

^That's mATX.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Lol no. mATX boards have 4 expansion slots.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
^That's mATX.

ohh ok i understand i never knew what atx and matx was thanks


----------



## DevilGear44

Never knew?!

Well you learn something everyday I suppose.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Never knew?!

Well you learn something everyday I suppose.









yeah i just figured atx was a type of power supply spec i was always told that anyway, ya you do


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
EEK Cables !!!!

looks ok - except for ^^

thanks







cables do have the effect









I used to stuff everything into the HDD bay, but then I got another HDD (1TB + 250GB), so... I stuffed them into the optical drive bay.

Then I downloaded RealTemp, and realized my system was overheating badly, due to the intel stock cooler (and my PSU fan was the only exhaust fan at the time), so I got a corsair H50. i stuffed that H50 into the two drive bays, and now... my cables have nowhere to go









Luckily, there is some space behind the gfx cards / behind the hdd bay, for some extra cable routing. The saddest part is, when I bought this PSU, the HX620 was sitting for the same price at Frys







, now there are no more HX units instock at my local Frys (Roseville), (maybe that will change soon? I hope).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
^The only problem with the 750TX.

yeah... extra long cables to they could route it into the Corsair 800D, no doubt









Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 









Time for some serious cable management








May want to consider getting a modular unit too, it would make things a bit easier.

I want....


----------



## DevilGear44

I refuse to cable manage a non-modular corsair power supply unless it's in a full tower.

750TX + Raidmax Smilodon = epic fail.

I put it back into my HAF 932, and I can barely manage it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I refuse to cable manage a non-modular corsair power supply unless it's in a full tower.

750TX + Raidmax Smilodon = epic fail.

I put it back into my HAF 932, and I can barely manage it.

















I get a nice excuse, now


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Hello, I am fail at:

taking computer pics
cable management (please forgive me)

I pulled these from my 9800gt sli review thread:

Please forgive the mess, I didn't think to pick up the HX620 at the time (ran at the same price as the TX750, when I bought it). *watts..... power...... big ..... numbers......SNORT!....RIP!....GRUNT*

























I'm Sorry for the bad shot. It's the only good SLI-cable-attached-in-the-case shot I have.

















Yes, H50 fits neatly into the case once the black outer shell is properly placed back on. Far better load temps than the anemic Stock cooper cooler. (silly pushpins... goodbye!)









It's my lovely sig-rig









I now have both 80mm fans hooked up in a intake-exhaust setup, and the SLI bridge pushed under, to allow clearance for the back fan.

Final shot:









Whats your north bridge temps for that mobo? Mine are running 75*c idle.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Whats your north bridge temps for that mobo? Mine are running 75*c idle.









69C, at full load (folding @ home on CPU, and dual GPU.

I noticed most people put two 40mm fans at the back of the SG02F case, where there is a slot between the PSU and the mobo I/O rear ports.

But I have noticed:

CPU full load = 66-67C
CPU+GPU0 full load = 69C
CPU+GPU0+GPU1 full load = 69C

idle, it doesn't matter, since the passive heatsink has a hard time of cooling it all, anyways.


----------



## ChrisB17

Im going to put a spot cool or something pointing twords it and see what I can do. Also I got the 750 TX and its Impossible to wire manage in my case. Ahhh.


----------



## DevilGear44

That spot between the I/Os and the PSU is for that god-awful proprietary loud Silverstone cylinder-shaped fan/cooler thingie.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Im going to put a spot cool or something pointing twords it and see what I can do. Also I got the 750 TX and its Impossible to wire manage in my case. Ahhh.









*aww.......* Best of luck! The X58 NB can take upto 95C, or so.

In retrospect, I really wished I picked up that HX620.... Something about the higher number on the TX750 drew me in....


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 







*aww.......* Best of luck! The X58 NB can take upto 95C, or so.

In retrospect, I really wished I picked up that HX620.... Something about the higher number on the TX750 drew me in....









P55 Win! We don't got a NB









Bah don't feel too bad about it man, you could sell yours and pickup a HX650 or something pretty cheap


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
P55 Win! We don't got a NB









Bah don't feel too bad about it man, you could sell yours and pickup a HX650 or something pretty cheap









hmmm......

If I close the cover... I don't see this...

I don't.....

see...

the.....

GRRRR

HumPPPH!

Pr...ob...lem.....

AGH!


----------



## DevilGear44

Spaghetti monster. It happens.


----------



## BlankThis

Coming summer 2010:

E6300 (45nm)
Patriot DDR2 800MHz 4GB
Zotac GF9300-G-E
HD 5770
Sugo SG06B
Corsair H50
Slim DVD drive

Good for source gaming?

~B~


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm sure.


----------



## chatch15117

Once I can get my hands on a couple GTX470s, I'll build this.


----------



## Photograph

ablearcher you have to post this in the rate my cables thread:


----------



## DevilGear44

And watch the pandemonium ensue. XD


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
And watch the pandemonium ensue. XD

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8818770


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8818770










Yes, i encourage you to paint inside your SGO2 case as black matte like this:

















SG02--these is mine..


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Yes, i encourage you to paint inside your SGO2 case as black matte like this:

















SG02--these is mine..

That is... very good









Any tips? (I'll find the howto on OCN... gotta be a full guide somewhere







).

Thank you!
-AbleArcher


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8818770










You got a 0/10!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
That is... very good









Any tips? (I'll find the howto on OCN... gotta be a full guide somewhere







).

Thank you!
-AbleArcher

You just pick up the spray paint called "COLORPLACE" flat black for 96cent at walmart.. You need 3 aerosol spray paints for SG02 case.. thats truly simple...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
You just pick up the spray paint called "COLORPLACE" flat black for 96cent at walmart.. You need 3 aerosol spray paints for SG02 case.. thats truly simple...









Thank you! (+rep, too)


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm gonna put yellow/amber lighting in my SG05.

What's a neat case color to go with that?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I'm gonna put yellow/amber lighting in my SG05.

What's a neat case color to go with that?









Orange, Green, maybe baby blue.


----------



## DevilGear44

Meh, I'll just stick with black.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Meh, I'll just stick with black.









That's fine, too.


----------



## cs_maan

Wow, some pretty sick rigs here guys, I'm pretty tempted to build an mATX rig now







lol stop tempting me!!!

Also at OP, how are you going to crossfire, is there another PCIe slot on your board that I can't see? (Just Curious) Or do you plan on buying an mATX mobo that supports crossfire.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wow, some pretty sick rigs here guys, I'm pretty tempted to build an mATX rig now







lol stop tempting me!!!

Also at OP, how are you going to crossfire, is there another PCIe slot on your board that I can't see? (Just Curious) Or do you plan on buying an mATX mobo that supports crossfire.

Most, if not all, X58 mobo have at least 2 PCIe slots, including mATX motherboards. They are top-end mobos, and all MSI X58 mobos have at least 2 PCIe16 slots, too


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Most, if not all, X58 mobo have at least 2 PCIe slots, including mATX motherboards. They are top-end mobos, and all MSI X58 mobos have at least 2 PCIe16 slots, too









Thanks for the clarification haha, I was a bit confused







. Sick rig regardless, all of you guys







.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Coming summer 2010:

E6300 (45nm)
Patriot DDR2 800MHz 4GB
Zotac GF9300-G-E
HD 5770
Sugo SG06B
Corsair H50
Slim DVD drive

Good for source gaming?

~B~

source games require a lot of CPU.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Thanks for the clarification haha, I was a bit confused







. Sick rig regardless, all of you guys







.

yeah, it would be a waste of those 36 PCIe 2.0 lanes (that X58/Nehalem supports) if at least 2 full X16 slots were not present







.


----------



## nist7

I will be doing a mATX build soon for my "mobile desktop" project.

Tentative components: Lan Gear Da Box, 955 C3 w/TRUE, 5850, PCP&C S75QB. Not sure about which mobo or RAM or HDD or optical drive yet.


----------



## DevilGear44

I ORDERED MY PARTS!

Now I can be just like all of you guys!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I ORDERED MY PARTS!

Now I can be just like all of you guys!









8/10, could of went X58 for style points









j/k....

WELCOME to the CLUB!














You've (about) just joined an elite fraternity where we do not need to build big systems to compensate for... other things


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm also 98% sure I'm the only person on OCN with an X3460.









Also, I'm coming from a full tower/3x 4890 crossfire/velociraptor RAID-0/8GB RAM.....

This better be worth it!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I'm also 98% sure I'm the only person on OCN with an X3460.









Also, I'm coming from a full tower/3x 4890 crossfire/velociraptor RAID-0/8GB RAM.....

This better be worth it!









I came down from SLI 9800GX2, to this (but I got an i7 in the tradeoff







), and I know it is worth every bit of it.

Good luck OCing that Xeon







I've heard they are binned at lower voltages


----------



## DevilGear44

That was my goal. I heard it's pretty hard to OC mini itx rigs (because of power constrictions and too much heat in a tiny place) So my hope is I'll really be able to push it with this chip with really low/minimal volts.

First Intel build, BTW.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
That was my goal. I heard it's pretty hard to OC mini itx rigs (because of power constrictions and too much heat in a tiny place) So my hope is I'll really be able to push it with this chip with really low/minimal volts.

First Intel build, BTW.









Nice








Welcome to the Intel club, too?

This is not my first Intel build, but my previous "mITX/DTX" system was an AMD setup (prebuilt, though







).
http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=49033


----------



## DevilGear44

I also got Enzotech copper heatsinks for my MOSFETS since I can't stand having no-cooling on them. Maybe it will help.

Oh and Intel SSD ftw!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I also got Enzotech copper heatsinks for my MOSFETS since I can't stand having no-cooling on them. Maybe it will help.

Oh and Intel SSD ftw!









Hmmm.... I thought the DFI mITX P55 had the MOSF.E.T. cooling on them? I guess not. Probably because the Intel Stock cooler would of gotten too close. Though as to WHY anybody would build a mITX powerhouse, and laden it down with an Intel Stock cooler....

is beyond me.


----------



## DevilGear44

look at those poor bare things!

remedied with:


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 









look at those poor bare things!

*whimpers*







:

There is no cooling on them...


----------



## DevilGear44

Don't worry. I fix^^


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Don't worry. I fix^^










*whew*

Don' forget to post some Pics when you are done








.........................................r
.........................................0
.........................................n


----------



## DevilGear44

I'll try and put up a little build log.

EDIT: took me a while to get, but lol @ pron


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I'll try and put up a little build log.

Hee Hee...

Good night!


----------



## DevilGear44

Isn't it only 9:30 your time?


----------



## stormcrow

hi everyone. here's my beastly (2 years ago) mATX rig. now it's just a wimpy mATX rig.







specs in my sig. i've always been an mATX fanatic, and my new rig at present is still mATX although it's gotten a lot bigger now. LOL! the case is mATX but it's kinda huge.

anyway, older rig goes first.


----------



## DevilGear44

Sweetest GPU and RAM cooler EVER!!

Also: Noctua fan fan, eh?


----------



## stormcrow

^ thanks! yeap, Leadtek don't make stock coolers like that anymore. and yes, i have Noctua fans in it, although my sig says SilverStone fans.







need to update my sig!

btw, you can see there right in the background (4th pic) i'm already building what is to be my present rig. will post pics of that later.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nist7* 
I will be doing a mATX build soon for my "mobile desktop" project.

Tentative components: Lan Gear Da Box, 955 C3 w/TRUE, 5850, PCP&C S75QB. Not sure about which mobo or RAM or HDD or optical drive yet.










MSI 890GX-G65, USB 3.0 and SATA 6GB/s, x8/x8 Crossfire, only downside is 4 pin power. Its not the best for overclocking though :/


----------



## ablearcher

@stormcrow: that is a nice system







Pretty close to my system specs, when I first started out on the mATX route









@DevilGear44, yeah... I wanted to sleep.... but I cannot


----------



## stormcrow

thanks ablearcher!







i kinda miss it though.

_past and present_










my current mATX pc still a WIP in that pic. but that was i think, almost a year ago.

here it is now. it's uhh... HUGE.










































i upgraded the GTX 260 to an HD5870 recently. it still fits. i guess that's the advantage of having a BIG mATX case.









the case is Antec Mini P180.


----------



## DevilGear44

@stormcrow: Nice systems you have there!

@ablearcher: ....hehe.


----------



## ablearcher

@stormcrow, the SG01/02 was designed to fit upto 12" long cards







, the longest card at the time being the HD2900XTX (... 12 inches







).

I only wonder if the HD5970 would fit into this case... hmm.....

But my biggest complaint of the SG01/02 is the extremely limited space for a decent CPU cooler. (Here shows how).

But I still managed


----------



## stormcrow

thanks *DevilGear44*! i updated my sig to the current specs.









*ablearcher*, i had the older SG01 that had drive bays blocking the path of long video cards. the longest i could fit in there (without any modding) was an ATI 4850.









anyway, the length of the video card wasn't the reason i switched cases. it was actually the mobo. the cpu socket of the DFI LP JR (this is what i upgraded to) sits too close to the edge, hence prevented me from using my Enzotech HSF. it's going over the side of the SG01. LOL!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormcrow* 
thanks DevilGear44! i updated my sig to the current specs.









ablearcher, i had the older SG02 that had drive bays blocking the path of long video cards the longest i could fit in there (without any modding) was an ATI 4850.









anyway, the length of the video card wasn't the reason i switched cases. it was actually the mobo. the cpu socket of the DFI LP JR (this is what i upgraded to) sits too close to the edge, hence prevented me from using my Enzotech HSF. it's going over the side of the SG02. LOL!

The silverstone manual tells the user to:

remove the HDD bay's fan, and replace it with a 10/15mm, or just... remove it.

Then slide the drive bay into the old fan position.

I had to do this for my 9800GX2, but I eventually managed to kill the card (







), and got 9800gt, later SLI 9800gt to replace it.

But for coolers.... ARGH! Why couldn't Silverstone... do what Da Box did? They claim supurior innovation, and all that, but didn't think to shove the PSU somewhere else? Because some of my server boxes do just that (actually, all of them do. They are ATX 2U & 1U cases with extended PSU)!

Ach.... at least you have a nice selection of cases









and now you know you may fit a H50 into the SG01/02.... at the cost of the optical drives


----------



## stormcrow

Quote:

and now you know you may fit a H50 into the SG01/02.... at the cost of the optical drives
haha! i'll consider that when i get back to using an SG01 case in the future.







you know what, that's for sure. i think i'll be building an HTPC on that case.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormcrow* 
haha! i'll consider that when i get back to using an SG01 case in the future.







you know what, that's for sure. i think i'll be building an HTPC on that case.

A HTPC without optical drives?














!?

Ha! But I still believe it is worth it. Any air cooler we can fit into there would be a worse-off compromise, in my opinion.


----------



## stormcrow

Quote:

A HTPC without optical drives? !?
LOL! whoops!


----------



## scottath

those Da Box cases are nice - pitty i cannot get them here in Aust :/

also in other news - apparently no one is importing the DFI itx mobo now.....so i HAVE to wait for the Zotac


----------



## jimbonbon

Well, although its in a separate thread, I may as well add mine to this one too as I think its fairly beastly



























With quad SLI










J


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
those Da Box cases are nice - pitty i cannot get them here in Aust :/

also in other news - apparently no one is importing the DFI itx mobo now.....so i HAVE to wait for the Zotac























Sweet mother of god! Will you ever get a motherboard?!









@jimbonbon: Sweet system, man!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
those Da Box cases are nice - pitty i cannot get them here in Aust :/

also in other news - apparently no one is importing the DFI itx mobo now.....so i HAVE to wait for the Zotac























http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/60...cket_1156.aspx

I dunno if the vendor is reliable, though.


----------



## scottath

all the aussie sites say ask about availability.
i work at a shop so i can see wholesalers stock lists nad unless they are getting the mobo from someone other than the main aussie supplier - no one has any :/

so another 6 days till the zotac comes into stock i guess


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
all the aussie sites say ask about availability.
i work at a shop so i can see wholesalers stock lists nad unless they are getting the mobo from someone other than the main aussie supplier - no one has any :/

oops, I am sorry








not to mention the price gouging on top of that


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Sweet mother of god! Will you ever get a motherboard?!









@jimbonbon: Sweet system, man!

Cheers! There is a separate thread on the build in this SFF section also with some benchmark results etc.

Some beastly rigs in this section also in this case, its nice to see!

J


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimbonbon* 
Cheers! There is a separate thread on the build in this SFF section also with some benchmark results etc.

Some beastly rigs in this section also in this case, its nice to see!

J

And it's cheaper derivative, the SG02/SG02-F


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimbonbon* 
Cheers! There is a separate thread on the build in this SFF section also with some benchmark results etc.

Some beastly rigs in this section also in this case, its nice to see!

J

I remember it. Damn nice job fitting a water loop in that tiny thing. Maybe if I grow a set of huevos I'll try and put a (damn near microscopic) loop in my SG05. Doesn't sound easy, though. Especially since I'd want everything completely contained within the case. Not gonna happen, though.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I remember it. Damn nice job fitting a water loop in that tiny thing. Maybe if I grow a set of huevos I'll try and put a (damn near microscopic) loop in my SG05. Doesn't sound easy, though. Especially since I'd want everything completely contained within the case. Not gonna happen, though.









H50?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
H50?









No man, I'm going for one of those "real" (







) water cooling setups I keep hearing so much about.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I also got Enzotech copper heatsinks for my MOSFETS since I can't stand having no-cooling on them. Maybe it will help.

Oh and Intel SSD ftw!









Let me know how you get your H50 in









~B~


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
No man, I'm going for one of those "real" (







) water cooling setups I keep hearing so much about.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Let me know how you get your H50 in









~B~

Sorry, it looks like you are going H50









I would, but then I would need to cut-up my HDD cage, something I don't wanna do... yet.

EDIT: look in my sig for "AbleArcher's 9800gt sli review" for pics as to how a H50 fits into the SG01/02/02-F


----------



## DevilGear44

GAUD DAM SUN OF A BITCSH!!!!

Something's backordered from EWiz....

EDIT: Whatever it was, I cancelled the order and bought them from Newegg instead.

(Meaning I paid $350 for my X3460 instead of $320 from Ewiz







)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
*bleep* *bleep* son of a *bleep*!!!!

Something's backordered from EWiz....

EDIT: Whatever it was, I cancelled the order and bought them from Newegg instead.

(Meaning I paid $350 for my X3460 instead of $320 from Ewiz







)

Don't worry about it. The sheer awesomness of the CPU will make it worth it


----------



## DevilGear44

Better.

Good news is the stuff from PPCs and the first wave of Newegg stuff has shipped.

But the CPU, mobo, and F3 will probably be a little late.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Sorry, it looks like you are going H50









I would, but then I would need to cut-up my HDD cage, something I don't wanna do... yet.

EDIT: look in my sig for "AbleArcher's 9800gt sli review" for pics as to how a H50 fits into the SG01/02/02-F











I have a plan. I'm going to have it going in sideways (Barbs on the right) then I will remove the rivets for the 2.5" and 3.5" bays (Clearing room for the fan) and leaving the slim drive to be used. _HOPEFULLY_ there's enough space to bolt a 3.5" HDD under the rad on the floor.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
oops, I am sorry








not to mention the price gouging on top of that









That price isnt gouged much - wholesale for the Zotac is ~$170 + tax (10%) + shipping is best part of $200.

Aussie prices just suck in general.

heres waiting ANOTHER week for the Zotacs


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 









I have a plan. I'm going to have it going in sideways (Barbs on the right) then I will remove the rivets for the 2.5" and 3.5" bays (Clearing room for the fan) and leaving the slim drive to be used. _HOPEFULLY_ there's enough space to bolt a 3.5" HDD under the rad on the floor.

hmmm... I see (mentally) what you are thinking....

That is a very good plan. I have no guts to de-rivet my case, yet









So you must lead the way!


----------



## BlankThis

YES SIR!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
That price isnt gouged much - wholesale for the Zotac is ~$170 + tax (10%) + shipping is best part of $200.

Aussie prices just suck in general.

heres waiting ANOTHER week for the Zotacs

Wow, I cannot even find anything on ebay.com.au!?


----------



## scottath

havent looked - but i wouldnt trust one from there anyhow - as it would be imported with a lack of an easy warranty if need be.

I know there is no retail stock in Australia as i have info on the suppliers via work. At least untill the 28th (Sunday) so more likely ~30th


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


havent looked - but i wouldnt trust one from there anyhow - as it would be imported with a lack of an easy warranty if need be.

I know there is no retail stock in Australia as i have info on the suppliers via work. At least untill the 28th (Sunday) so more likely ~30th


Yeah.... I'd hate to have every thing out there... just not easy access to the last thing on the shopping list









Best of luck to you!
I'll be around


----------



## scottath

and strangly enough its a mobo - almost up to 2 months wait now......
the mobo was suppost to be here on the 14th (after the first delay) and now im still waiting till ~30th.......

FREAKING HELL - had better OC well and not be killed by my 860......


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


and strangly enough its a mobo - almost up to 2 months wait now......
the mobo was suppost to be here on the 14th (after the first delay) and now im still waiting till ~30th.......

FREAKING HELL - had better OC well and not be killed by my 860......


Heh... It's why I have two working builds, normally. If parts for one don't come/exist, the other will still give me some time to tinker with it (since that is what I love doing).


----------



## DevilGear44

scottath: Do the SFF Gods know no mercy?!!


















Turns out the hard drive and mobo went outta stock at EWiz (right after I ordered...bleh), and I'll to wait until next Monday it sounds like. (for everything to ship from everywhere else.)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
scottath: Do the SFF Gods know no mercy?!!


















Turns out the hard drive and mobo went outta stock at EWiz (right after I ordered...bleh), and I'll to wait until next Monday it sounds like. (for everything to ship from everywhere else.)

That is why we are the most hardcore group of fellows at OCN


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah, this is how hardcore we are









And this is how hardcore the rest of 'em are.


----------



## ablearcher

lol







, we're gonna get a reputation we don't have right now


----------



## DevilGear44

Good!


----------



## scottath

http://www.nordichardware.com/en/com...h55n-usb3.html

ah bugger - not another wait......


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


http://www.nordichardware.com/en/com...h55n-usb3.html

ah bugger - not another wait......











Hey... it has a host of new features...


----------



## scottath

and better power circuitry- says eta of April though


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


and better power circuitry- says eta of April though


Looks like you're actually going to wait this out out? Before you know it, there will be X58 on the mITX (Shuttle already has it for the DTX - which is mITX with two slots) form factor


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Would a MATX board in an EXTREMELY small ATX case count as a beastly MATX rig? Its my secondary rig.

I also just realized Intel is selling a budget H57 Mini ITX board w/ a PCI-E slot on newegg for $124. Thats a pretty damn good price.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Would a MATX board in an EXTREMELY small ATX case count as a beastly MATX rig? Its my secondary rig.


Pics







, please.

We'll pass judgement later


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I can get some quickly


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Looks like you're actually going to wait this out out? Before you know it, there will be X58 on the mITX (Shuttle already has it for the DTX - which is mITX with two slots) form factor










i will see about getting a review sample (i doubt it somewhat though) - if i cannot get one this week - i'll get the zotac (maybe temporarily)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


I can get some quickly










you need to lowercase the "p," otherwise the smiley gods will not shine upon you...










Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i will see about getting a review sample (i doubt it somewhat though) - if i cannot get one this week - i'll get the zotac (maybe temporarily)



_*"In the spirit of OCN, please post an user review!"*

-AbleArcher, 2010_


----------



## mr. biggums

since you guys are familiar with tiny cases im basically looking to build my next rig inside a lian-li pc 351/352(if 352 ever releases) my issue is there i can barely find any coolers that actually fit in these any of you guys have a suggestions for a cooler? note i don't want the h50 due to it being $90+ here atm.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

The rig needs to be updated, but I built it for a really good price

Coolermaster Elite 360 computer case. Its an ATX case, but its REALLY small and light.

It has an ASrock N68-S motherboard, which is perfect for stability and small overclocks. Supports AM3 and processors up to 95W.

Running a Athlon X2 5000+, it works but really should be upgraded sometime later

2GB of G.Skill DDR2 800, its at max speed due to the processor being AM2, rather than AM2+/AM3

(Motherboard, RAM and CPU was $94 altogether new (CPU was OEM)

MSI 9800GT video card, its slightly suffocating due to the sound card, but still idles at about 50C

SB Live from a Dell, not very good, but better than on-board audio.

Rocketfish rebrand heatsink, works pretty well, has 2 heatpipes and is low profile.

250GB WD Caviar Blue

600W TT power supply I got for free w/ my 5850.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 









































The rig needs to be updated, but I built it for a really good price

Coolermaster Elite 360 computer case. Its an ATX case, but its REALLY small and light.

It has an ASrock N68-S motherboard, which is perfect for stability and small overclocks. Supports AM3 and processors up to 95W.

Running a Athlon X2 5000+, it works but really should be upgraded sometime later

2GB of G.Skill DDR2 800, its at max speed due to the processor being AM2, rather than AM2+/AM3

(Motherboard, RAM and CPU was $94 altogether new (CPU was OEM)

MSI 9800GT video card, its slightly suffocating due to the sound card, but still idles at about 50C

SB Live from a Dell, not very good, but better than on-board audio.

Rocketfish rebrand heatsink, works pretty well, has 2 heatpipes and is low profile.

250GB WD Caviar Blue

600W TT power supply I got for free w/ my 5850.

ALC 889+ will rock that Dell SB live.


----------



## ablearcher

That is one SLIM ATX case


----------



## Photograph

My modding project is done so I'll post the completed little monster, there is a link to the work log if you are interested in my signature:


----------



## flashbulb

oh god i feel sorry for the 4890 in the OP, it looks so sad.


----------



## scottath

wow nice mac mod!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


ALC 889+ will rock that Dell SB live.


The board I have has ALC662/VIAÂ® 1708S Audio on it


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
wow nice mac mod!

Agreed, fantastic work you've got there.


----------



## scottath

The DFI mobo is back instock at work - (well - at suppler) - should i get it or wait till next week for the Zotac???

~$185 for it (+ $$$ for USB wifi N)

the Zotac is at the same price (atm - may change when stock comes in)

What we think?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


The DFI mobo is back instock at work - (well - at suppler) - should i get it or wait till next week for the Zotac???

~$185 for it (+ $$$ for USB wifi N)

the Zotac is at the same price (atm - may change when stock comes in)

What we think?


I think the DFI board will be better quality wise, but the Zotac feature wise. Its a hard decision, I personally would spring for the Zotac due to the wireless built in. Actually the DFI looks as if it has a better audio solution, better power phases, and hell, it even has an 8 Pin CPU power connector. It also confirms support for DDR3 1600 while the Zotac only confirms DDR3 1066 and 1333.

There is also this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-401-_-Product

Maybe its out where you live. Then again, it uses cheap power phases and old capacitors. Here its $20 cheaper than the DFI and Zotac board.


----------



## scottath

not going for the intel - its going to be even worse for OCing.....


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


not going for the intel - its going to be even worse for OCing.....


Edited, if you want OC'ing the DFI looks like the best choice. There is always the ability to use a USB dongle if you need wireless.

Zotac:

Pros:Wireless built in, On-board video supported if using a CPU w/ on-board video, more SATA

Cons:4 Pin CPU power, cheaper audio, not the best BIOS

DFI:

Pros:8 Pin CPU power, X-FI int. audio, overall better quality components, DFI BIOS

Cons:Less SATA, less I/O ports, no on-board video, no built in wireless


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm looking to get a Lian Li PC-V351 for a new build so I'll probably be joining this club soon. My only concern is whether it will have enough space (without cutting anything) to tuck away the extra long cables of a non modular PSU.


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Edited, if you want OC'ing the DFI looks like the best choice. There is always the ability to use a USB dongle if you need wireless.

Zotac:

Pros:Wireless built in, On-board video supported if using a CPU w/ on-board video, more SATA

Cons:4 Pin CPU power, cheaper audio, not the best BIOS

DFI:

Pros:8 Pin CPU power, X-FI int. audio, overall better quality components, DFI BIOS

Cons:Less SATA, less I/O ports, no on-board video, no built in wireless


Overclocking will happen.......

Sound - i will be running my Xonar U1 (USB Xonar)

Sata - min of 2 HDDs + SSD in the future - no optical.
the raid of the dfi is also helpful - but i was thinking of a raid 5 + ssd, so that cannot happen.

Onboard video isnt needed - will be using (as you know by now probs) i7 860 and a HD5850

Wifi N is needed also - in one form or another.

i can also pickup the dfi tomorrow.......as im not at uni


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Overclocking will happen.......

Sound - i will be running my Xonar U1 (USB Xonar)

Sata - min of 2 HDDs + SSD in the future - no optical.
the raid of the dfi is also helpful - but i was thinking of a raid 5 + ssd, so that cannot happen.

Onboard video isnt needed - will be using (as you know by now probs) i7 860 and a HD5850

Wifi N is needed also - in one form or another.

i can also pickup the dfi tomorrow.......as im not at uni


Then it has everything you need aside from the wireless problem, but you can always get a Wireless N USB stick right? 2 HDD's + 1 SSD will fill up your SATA though. I don't think you can go wrong w/ the DFI, its just short of being a perfect ITX board.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ I've been planning on getting the Zotac H55 for a while now when it actually comes in stock somewhere.

Anyway, both boards arn't great for overclocking from what I have read. I've also heard of a few horror stories with the DFI while overclocking, I can't find the links right now though :l apparently they have released bios updates to fix/bodge whatever it was. I'm not 100% sure but I think the newer bios actually limits the overclocking features more.. I'm not saying the Zotac board is any better btw.

Don't take my word for this though, it's 7am and I really can't be bothered finding links to back it up


----------



## scottath

anyone have the dfi?

if you can raid with the esata - i'll get it.

that means it has 4 sata (i have a esata>sata cable) and then its perfect


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Has anyone ever though of grabbing this board for an HD HTPC? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-187-_-Product

I think it'd be great, put a decent PCI-E video card in there and a nice sound card/wireless card.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Has anyone ever though of grabbing this board for an HD HTPC? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-187-_-Product

I think it'd be great, put a decent PCI-E video card in there and a nice sound card/wireless card.


My experience with Via drivers (or rather, the lack of them), have dissuaded me from ever going VIA again.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Eh I found something about the DFI

Quote:



Where youâ€™ll want to play it safe though is on the Lynnfield series of processors; looking at Zotacâ€™s power regulation for processor VCore, thereâ€™s not enough overhead to handle Lynnfield CPUâ€™s much past stock operating frequency. This is an area where DFI got things wrong with the MI-T36, initial BIOS releases offered free range of BCLK and voltage and users ended up burning out MOSFETs. DFI back-peddled and released a BIOS in late December that removed CPU VCore as an option, limiting overclocking to stock processor VID only. Zotac keeps things simple by removing the option to change VTT (termination and supply voltage for the intergrated memory controller and signal stages of the CPU), which limits the potential to increase bus frequencies â€" time will tell if this method is sufficient to prevent failures. The truth is that M-ITX motherboards arenâ€™t designed to offer buckets of overclocking headroom


http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3753&p=8


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


My experience with Via drivers (or rather, the lack of them), have dissuaded me from ever going VIA again.


Really? all the ASrock boards I have had have used VIA Audio and I really found it easy to install and have had no problems so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Eh I found something about the DFI

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3753&p=8


That sucks. Maybe he can get some small mosfet coolers and use a BIOS w/o the cap?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-011-_-Product

something like these if he can find them


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Really, all the ASrock boards I have had have used VIA Audio and I really found it easy to install and have had no problems so far.


I have a nice Sharp Laptop (gorgeous screen, though) and the chipset, graphics (UniChrome II Pro), WiFi have little in the way of Vista/7 32bit drivers, and nothing for 64bit









despite the fact it's being fed off of a Athlon 64 Mobile


----------



## scottath

yea - ive read that - but even on stock - an i7 860 should get what - 3.4ghz?

oh - and there is always overkill cooling with my systems - a 120+140mm fan in this case


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


yea - ive read that - but even on stock - an i7 860 should get what - 3.4ghz?

oh - and there is always overkill cooling with my systems - a 120+140mm fan in this case


I don't know about HT on/off, but that should be doable.


----------



## scottath

3.6 is my goal - but i doubt it......
so - anyone know if you can raid with the esata porT?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


yea - ive read that - but even on stock - an i7 860 should get what - 3.4ghz?

oh - and there is always overkill cooling with my systems - a 120+140mm fan in this case


Well when you think about it, if the board is now capped for no voltage increase, there is no need for all the DFI features (8 pin for example) so you might as well go w/ the Zotac right? More SATA ports, Wireless built in. Or was its BIOS completely capped for any overclocking?


----------



## scottath

No - neither bios was 100% capped - mainly just voltages was capped nad the FSB (whatever it is now) is on the dfi capped to 180blk i believe - dunno on the zotac


----------



## DevilGear44

I wish it was Monday already.

And that info about the DFI boards^ makes me kinda paranoid. Good thing I got those Enzotech heatsinks.


----------



## scottath

Since you have the mobo - can you see about raiding with the esata port?

cause if you can then im going to get it


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Since you have the mobo - can you see about raiding with the esata port?

cause if you can then im going to get it


Yeah I can see.


----------



## scottath

tks - if so ill go get it today.
well - assuming im up to driving - last night i got home from work nad went straight to sleep with a MASSIVE headache, woke up this morning with a much smaller headache but still....

let me know


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


tks - if so ill go get it today.
well - assuming im up to driving - last night i got home from work nad went straight to sleep with a MASSIVE headache, woke up this morning with a much smaller headache but still....

let me know


Keep in mind I won't get the damn board until monday-tuesday


----------



## scottath

oh yea dam. yay more waiting


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


oh yea dam. yay more waiting










It's what all of us are doing







(awaiting for somebody to pay up).


----------



## DevilGear44

Yay more waiting!!!1!!!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Yay more waiting!!!1!!!

Great, I waited all this time for THIS reply!?

argh.......

MOAR.... waiting


----------



## DevilGear44

At least next week is spring break for me!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
At least next week is spring break for me!









same, here. Mar29-Apr4










OCN will kill my plan to catch-up on sleep


----------



## DevilGear44

My new comp will kill my plan for catch-up sleep. Haha.


----------



## DevilGear44

SSD, RAM, DVD drive, PSU, and CPU all out for delivery! ^_^


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


SSD, RAM, DVD drive, PSU, and CPU all out for delivery! ^_^


To counter that:
http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/p...Conditions=yes

woot!







(GPU)


----------



## DevilGear44

What kind?

Also: I forgot friggin' UPS doesn't deliver stuff here until 8PM; I think our house is like always the last one on their stops or something.

Edit: lol, as soon as I typed that^ the door rang. IT'S HERE! (some of it anyways







)


----------



## scottath

lol - is the mobo,cpu nad ram there?

so its ~7:44pm there (friday)......wow - its 9:44am here (saturday) lol


----------



## DevilGear44

...It's about 5PM here.

CPU, RAM, PSU, disc drive, Intel SSD, and some black thumb screws are here.

Everything else is here on Monday.


----------



## scottath

dam - oh well - i cannot get my mobo till tues at the earliest anyhow...order on monday nad a day of shipping.

im thinking just get the zotac - as ive waited this long for it.....and it works out cheaper anyhow - and i can put in more drives


----------



## DevilGear44

Cheese and crackers, just get a damn motherboard already.


----------



## scottath

Its a saturday......no suppliers are open today.
stock of the zotac (again....should) come in tomorrow to the supplier (on a sunday???? weird) and therefore i hope tuesday for it


----------



## ablearcher

4:35PM, right now. (PST)

Just sitting at the GTX480 reviews poping up


----------



## DevilGear44

More good news! I got to cannabalize my grandpa's computer (since he won't be using it anymore- he's at an old folks' home) and among other things have recovered a (semi-decent) LGA 775 board (I don't have one so this is exciting to me), a SATA II 80GB HDD, some fans, a case, and an IDE disc drive. Oh and some crappy P4. Oh and 2GB of DDR2-800.

I don't know what to do with it, but I likes it


----------



## ablearcher

^^^ Very nice!









GTX260 arrived. I'm blissful... I need to shut down to install









out to dinner !


----------



## Ktulu

May I join?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post8329872


----------



## mr. biggums

my plans just started to go in motion today for my beastly matx build, went a picked up this today. now i just need to decide on some memory, find a dam cooler, and play the waiting game for the lian li pc v-352.
just looked at ktulu link hmm the nzxt rogue.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
May I join?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post8329872

nice system!







Of course you may join. Of course, we are more of a get-together group, than an actual club. Somebody needs to dedicate the time to creating a real club, since the OP skipped out on us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
my plans just started to go in motion today for my beastly matx build, went a picked up this today. now i just need to decide on some memory, find a dam cooler, and play the waiting game for the lian li pc v-352.
just looked at ktulu link hmm the nzxt rogue.

We're always willing to help


----------



## Ktulu

Oh cool. It is really hard to figure out the small space issues. I have been bouncing around some ideas for a duct to pipe exhaust out of the case. I have 1 duct already, but I would work so much better in a push set up.


----------



## mr. biggums

well i'm thinking of grabbing this memory here, along with a i3 530 to play around with, as i said before i will be grabbing the v352 whenever it comes out, along with my existing components so cooler wise I'll have to make a decision once i get the case, from pictures i cant tell if the space above the motherboard is removable or not too allow room for tower coolers.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
Oh cool. It is really hard to figure out the small space issues. I have been bouncing around some ideas for a duct to pipe exhaust out of the case. I have 1 duct already, but I would work so much better in a push set up.

Hmmm... I have my GPU + H50 pulling out most of my hot air from my SG02-F. It hurts to setup, but it's fine







(I need to shut it down to move the HDD, in a few min).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
well i'm thinking of grabbing this memory here, along with a i3 530 to play around with, as i said before i will be grabbing the v352 whenever it comes out, along with my existing components so cooler wise I'll have to make a decision once i get the case, from pictures i cant tell if the space above the motherboard is removable or not too allow room for tower coolers.

The V352 should be able to fit a decent tower cooler, as the PSU is not directly over the CPU area (where the SG02 places it).


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


my plans just started to go in motion today for my beastly matx build, went a picked up this today. now i just need to decide on some memory, find a dam cooler, and play the waiting game for the lian li pc v-352.
just looked at ktulu link hmm the nzxt rogue.


The Rogues are pretty cool. The size and looks are nice. Honestly they are a bit heavy for a LAN box and the build quality is ok, but not amazing for how much it weighs.


----------



## DevilGear44

Man I hate sitting around staring at all this new stuff!

I want my damn motherboard and case to get here!! You'd think I'd be use to the "delivery anticipation" by now (I mean people like us order crap all the time) but I get impatient every time.


----------



## scottath

welcome to my almost 2 month old club......


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

After using my rig for about two weeks now, I absolutely love it! I was at first worried that the cooling wouldn't be adequate, but with the Q9550 peaking at 65C @ 3.0 GHz, and my GTX 260 peaking at 70C w/ 55% fan speed @ 680 Core, I couldn't be happier with this rig


----------



## scottath

Got any pics of your rig r31ncarnat3d ?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Got any pics of your rig r31ncarnat3d ?

Will do so when I get back. Nothing extraordinary, and a bit embarassed about the inside because I'm not too good with cable clutter.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Will do so when I get back. Nothing extraordinary, and a bit embarassed about the inside because I'm not too good with cable clutter.

I guarantee mine is worse at cable management


----------



## scottath

well when i get my mobo...........i will have some interesting cable management i think.....
HX-620 in the SG05.....even smaller than your case

will be a big change from my Lian Li v2010b - pretty much one of the biggest cases you can get.


----------



## DevilGear44

That's just ******edly overkill for SFF.


----------



## scottath

hmm - i7 860 + HD5850 + 2000mhz ram......i think its overkill regardless of the size


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
hmm - i7 860 + HD5850 + 2000mhz ram......i think its overkill regardless of the size









Too bad only shuttle makes DTX lga1366 boards


----------



## scottath

whats the point of that - so you can have dual.....umm *insert crap single slot card here*

unless you get dual single slot (aka stock) WC'd cards.....and then you need to get in watercooling for 2 high end cards into a case that supports DTX......that will fail also


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


whats the point of that - so you can have dual.....umm *insert crap single slot card here*

unless you get dual single slot (aka stock) WC'd cards.....and then you need to get in watercooling for 2 high end cards into a case that supports DTX......that will fail also


No, Shuttle uses DTX, just like the SG05 is a DTX case









DTX form factor allows for dual slot cards, unlike ITX, which only specifies upto one slot.









I have no clue what you mean by dual water cooling?


----------



## scottath

only reason id get a dtx 1366 rig would be for SLI/CF.

DTX cases have 2 slots on them (as the mobo has 2 slots also) so to run sli/cf you'd need 2 single slot cards. that explain my thinking?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


only reason id get a dtx 1366 rig would be for SLI/CF.

DTX cases have 2 slots on them (as the mobo has 2 slots also) so to run sli/cf you'd need 2 single slot cards. that explain my thinking?


The SG05 is a DTX case









Why would you run CF/SLI in a DTX case? Because the small clearance would not allow for a SLI/CF bridge, and you would have to rely on the X58 chipset for all the work.

Also... most, if not all, DTX boards are:

PCIe16
PCI

or

PCIe16
PCIe1


----------



## scottath

and therefore the point of the 1366 boards is?????

i5 mobo + i7 like what im doing sounds like a MUCH better idea.

you could make the connectors fit btw.....







(put them on reversed







)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
and therefore the point of the 1366 boards is?????

i5 mobo + i7 like what im doing sounds like a MUCH better idea.

you could make the connectors fit btw.....







(put them on reversed







)

overkill









isn't that what we all aim for?









And I would not want two gtx260 razors filling up that case







The PSU could not take it!


----------



## scottath

*my* psu could


----------



## blooder11181

my is a kitty compare to this club


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
my is a kitty compare to this club

It is fine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
*my* psu could









My interest in you just spiked 70%


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm confused... Where the hell is this 1366 DTX board I'm hearing about>


----------



## scottath

OEM only.
Shuttle (apparently)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
OEM only.
Shuttle (apparently)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16856101082


----------



## scottath

:/ - 4 DDR3 slots, and 2 PCI-E 16x slots.
twin ethernet also,
something makes me think its matx, not itx/dtx


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
:/ - 4 DDR3 slots, and 2 PCI-E 16x slots.
twin ethernet also,
something makes me think its matx, not itx/dtx

look at the pics?









the 4th DDR3 slot is just to make the slots even. Notice slot 123 are one color, while slot 4 is another.
Triple Channel FTW?

yes... the X58 chipset was not put to waste by the DTX form factor, two PCIe16


----------



## scottath

wow - do want.

still - to run sli/cf - you will need WCing in it.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


wow - do want.

still - to run sli/cf - you will need WCing in it.....


the PSU couldn't handle two high end cards.

Two Single slot GTX260 razors would probably kill it, too


----------



## scottath

the case looks to be somewhat taller than the sg05, so you could mod in my hx-620


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


the case looks to be somewhat taller than the sg05, so you could mod in my hx-620











unfortuneately, the main fan cools:

custom PSU (wierd shape, too







)
i7 CPU
X58

I'd love to see a mod, but Shuttle doesn't leave much for us


----------



## scottath

oh well - my i7 shall be good enough......tomorrow i hope i can order the mobo - supplier was suppose to get stock today


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


oh well - my i7 shall be good enough......tomorrow i hope i can order the mobo - supplier was suppose to get stock today


yep. your SG05 is still beast







I wish I had access to parts you do







(out of my budget







).

on the shuttle, they include a teeny SLI bridge!


----------



## scottath

i actually havent spend much at all - the mobo is the only new part - rest is second hand.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i actually havent spend much at all - the mobo is the only new part - rest is second hand.


That is where it is at. Beg, borrow and steal so you can get a computer way too cool for your budget heh, that's what I did too.


----------



## scottath

CPU: 280
Mobo (new) ~200
RAM: 140
GPU: 320
PSU: Already own
HDD: Already own
Case: $95inc shipping
Fans: already own
PSU extension: Favor from friend aka cheap

~$1k AUD

and trying to sell old system still - made $310 so far (PhII 955 + q6600 sold - mobo for amd + ram + sound card left)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


CPU: 280
Mobo (new) ~200
RAM: 140
GPU: 320
PSU: Already own
HDD: Already own
Case: $95inc shipping
Fans: already own
PSU extension: Favor from friend aka cheap

~$1k AUD

and trying to sell old system still - made $310 so far (PhII 955 + q6600 sold - mobo for amd + ram + sound card left)


Nice







You got a good deal on that case, too!


----------



## scottath

they cost $110 ex shipping here.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


they cost $110 ex shipping here.....


Which is why you got a great deal









110 > 95 in terms of pure cost









They cost about the same, in USD, here. (99)


----------



## scottath

wow - something that we dont get ripped off in.....how rare


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
wow - something that we dont get ripped off in.....how rare

Too bad Australia gets slammed with expensive electronics. I spent a few semesters there, I am glad i could sell back the stuff I bought, it was like double what we pay in the states.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
wow - something that we dont get ripped off in.....how rare

Or the USA is just getting ripped off by Silverstone









Taiwan makes the cases (or at least used to), so shipping to AUS should be just as cheap (due to Evergreen).


----------



## scottath

i still dont get it though - the vast majority of computer stuff is from Asia, yet US get better prices than the closer Aus....oh well.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i still dont get it though - the vast majority of computer stuff is from Asia, yet US get better prices than the closer Aus....oh well.

Bigger market so companies have to give us the best price I guess. Like I bet tea is cheaper in China than here, heh bigger market.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i still dont get it though - the vast majority of computer stuff is from Asia, yet US get better prices than the closer Aus....oh well.

Because they can


----------



## scottath

true that. oh well......just think - if i didnt care about warranty i could have imported the zotac board from the states weeks ago, but since ill be running an oc'd i7, i think i want my warranty


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
true that. oh well......just think - if i didnt care about warranty i could have imported the zotac board from the states weeks ago, but since ill be running an oc'd i7, i think i want my warranty

Also, how many "big" suppliers control the Australian imports market?


----------



## scottath

2 main suppliers, Altech and Ingram Micro (who are big everywhere i believe) + all the little ones.

yay a question i can answer - like being employed by a computer shop


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
2 main suppliers, Altech and Ingram Micro (who are big everywhere i believe) + all the little ones.

yay a question i can answer - like being employed by a computer shop

















Thank you!

Also, compare that to some twenty-odd distribution networks (ranging from walmart, to newegg, to amazon, ebay, etc) in the USA, and the competition gets fierce here!


----------



## scottath

well we have some distributors like MSY, that manage to sell to the public at < our whole sale prices sometimes - but i think the lack of population in aust and even fewer that will custom build a system) that the demand isnt there.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just curious what's the most powerful card you can squeeze into an SG05 (preferably without any modding)? GTX 470? Or is that too long?


----------



## ablearcher

SG05 support with 9" long NVIDIA Geforce 8800GTS 512MB in 1xPCIE 6pin

Graphic card length reference:
■ATI Radeon HD 4850/4830 - 9"
■NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT - 9"
■NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT/GSO - 9"
■NVIDIA GeForce 8800GS/GT/GTS - 9"
■NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 - 9"

http://www.silverstonetek.com/produc...=SG05&area=usa


----------



## scottath

HD4870/HD5850 fit (same length) of ~24cm - JUST.

with them it would depend on the PSU connections - if they are large your screwed.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


HD4870/HD5850 fit (same length) of ~24cm - JUST.

with them it would depend on the PSU connections - if they are large your screwed.


Nice


----------



## scottath

pretty sure ive posted this before - but anyhow:

HD4870 in pic, HD5850 is the same length (as i have both







)


























if your PSU cables will do tight angles, probsa HD5850 is the most powerful you can get in (not sure if GTX470 will fit - it will be a Pain to cool if so though)


----------



## ablearcher

That is very nice, scottah!









_NOW _I know how you fit your HX620 in there


----------



## DevilGear44

I already know the 4870/5850 will fit. What about the GTX 470? And again: what's the single-most powerful card I could put in an SG05?

Ex: The 5850 (more specifically, the Sapphire TOXIC 2GB version)

or something like that.


----------



## Thedark1337

my sig rig has a fail Dell motherboard from when i had a Dell 530s. I still have the same CPU and motherboard from that







That case was so tiny now its so big


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I already know the 4870/5850 will fit. What about the GTX 470? And again: what's the single-most powerful card I could put in an SG05?

Ex: The 5850 (more specifically, the Sapphire TOXIC 2GB version)

or something like that.









The GTX470 is about 9.5", according HARDOCP's review.
http://hardocp.com/article/2010/03/2...480_sli_review
Fastest card you can fit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
my sig rig has a fail Dell motherboard from when i had a Dell 530s. I still have the same CPU and motherboard from that







That case was so tiny now its so big









I feel your pain. I upgraded from one of two HP s3000 slimlines (keeping the other), to my current sig-rig.

HP is still more silent


----------



## DevilGear44

My first gaming rig (built at the end of '08) was an upgrade from some HP desktop we'd had since 2004; back when Windows XP Media Center Edition was all the rave.


----------



## scottath

well if the 470 is 9.5" - then yes - its on par with the 5850 (as they are roughly equal - atm at least)

i HATE XP MCE - fixing computers at work = 3 disks, not 1 - and something always goes wrong


----------



## ablearcher

MCE 2005? At least Vista HP had the guts to include WMC, therefore killing this extra "new OS" stuff MS was trying


----------



## scottath

ya - 2005
vista MC = fail also
W7 MC is where its at


----------



## DevilGear44

lol @ Windows XP MCE

Anyways, I might just go with the 470, especially since the PCIe connectors are on the top of the card. Does anyone know of any particular 5850 cards with top-oriented power connectors?


----------



## scottath

having them at the rear is no issue - look in my pics


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
ya - 2005
vista MC = fail also
W7 MC is where its at









Tru dat







Transcoding + Haali FTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
lol @ Windows XP MCE

Anyways, I might just go with the 470, especially since the PCIe connectors are on the top of the card. Does anyone know of any particular 5850 cards with top-oriented power connectors?

I just checked NewEgg. No HD5850 has top-mounted PCIe power plugs, in NewEgg's listings.


----------



## blooder11181

PICS
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2507


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


PICS
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2507


Nice









You managed to squeze some extra oomph! out of that Intel Atom board


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nice









You managed to squeze some extra oomph! out of that Intel Atom board









oc the graphics card
memory to 800mhz (stock 666mhz)
chip 720mhz (stock 567mhz)

cant o.c. this board via bios or setfsb

edit: i might buy this soon
http://www.intel.com/products/deskto...O-overview.htm


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


edit: i might buy this soon
http://www.intel.com/products/deskto...O-overview.htm


Not worth it, IMO. If you are buying seperately, get a Zotac 9300 mITX board. At Fry's, they run for 130usd







(cheap!) Online should be about the same. A used lga775 CPU runs starts at about 20usd, if you look at the right places.

Faster GPU, PCIe16 slot, better media processing = epic win

Built in wifi, too.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


I needed a floppy controller.

I keep all my passwords on a floppy disk, security through obscurity.










HEH









nice.
I have a few encryptions programs you might be interested in.
PM if anything.


----------



## 102014

im in









http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...pc-server.html


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


im in









http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...pc-server.html


Welcome to the club (actually, more of a meeting place for us mATX/mITX/DTX buddies







).
That is a informative post







I love the tempurature data, at least I know I'm not just crazy (or tempurature diodes just going bad







).


----------



## scottath

is there actually any dtx members????

also - supplier now list the zotac as overdue (again) if not in by tomorrow arvo im ordering the dfi (which i hope is still in stock then)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


is there actually any dtx members????


anybody with a Shuttle counts









Or a HP Slimline s3000 series. Incase there are none, I am submitting my HP Slimline S3430F.

Phenom X4 9100e
4GB DDR2 6400
500GB
DTX Acacia (nforce 4 MCP430)
ASUS ATSC OTA TV Tuner (OEM)
XFX HD4350 1GB

I had this as my primary (and sig) rig for a while, before my main system came back online


----------



## scottath

lol - righto - just hadnt seen any yet.

still waiting for mobo :/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


lol - righto - just hadnt seen any yet.

still waiting for mobo :/


yeah, somebody in here has a HP S3000 series to SG05 conversion mod, with a GTS250, too.

Good luck on your mobo!


----------



## scottath

ah k

luck will not cut it :/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


ah k

luck will not cut it :/


how about luck + feverent hoping?









Honestly, good luck!


----------



## DevilGear44

I get the rest of my stuff tomorrow! So excited.


----------



## scottath

** insert evil looking, angry, annoyed face directed at ^^ here







**


----------



## DevilGear44

When are you getting your motherboard?!

Next month, tomorrow, last week, when they're in stock, they'll be in stock on monday, the company doesn't have them in stock, they'll be here on saturday, now I want to get the DFI instead of the Zotac, now this, now that.

ZOMG


----------



## scottath

yep - that sounds about right......


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
yep - that sounds about right......

don't feel alone









It's how I have now settled on getting a HD5850?


----------



## scottath

yay - i feel loved









still no update on stock - i guess ~9am tomorrow morning will tell


----------



## scottath

as it seems - the zotac has been further delayed - jsut sent an email to see about confirming that - if so - the DFI is going to be ordered today

EDIT: gave up - DFI Mi P55-T36 ordered, supplier is in stock - so will have it tomorrow/next day - will cost me ~$185 - so i have ~$15-20 for the wifi N card.....so will end up a bit more expensive but meh - im so over waiting


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
as it seems - the zotac has been further delayed - jsut sent an email to see about confirming that - if so - the DFI is going to be ordered today

EDIT: gave up - DFI Mi P55-T36 ordered, supplier is in stock - so will have it tomorrow/next day - will cost me ~$185 - so i have ~$15-20 for the wifi N card.....so will end up a bit more expensive but meh - im so over waiting

ach... that sucks.









I cannot believe the market for decent computers in Australia is that miniscule









Does DFI offer decent service for their warranty in Australia?


----------



## scottath

dunno - dont care atm lol.

i know a guy who knows some people at DFI though - so if need be.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
dunno - dont care atm lol.

i know a guy who knows some people at DFI though - so if need be.....

well... that's better than nothing









Now we can (somewhat) revert to:

/subbed, awaiting for pics


----------



## DevilGear44

WHERE THE FUDGESTICKS IS THE UPS MAN?!! It's 5:45


----------



## scottath

lol.....

ive worked out how to mount 2 full sized hdds and keep my 140mm fan on the roof i think.......depends on if the drives clear the ram or not...we shall see

hehe - payback


----------



## DevilGear44

Now I'm getting paranoid...


----------



## scottath

and its entertaining me









so - our systems will be exactly the same - but your using a 4870 and not a 5850 (same size though)

we need to get some pics already......need mobo


----------



## DevilGear44

Somebody is gonna die soon... where the eff is my stuff?

Rofl it's here!

As for the 4870, I'm just using it for a week or so before I sell my (old) system. Then it's 5850 tiem!!

Pictures incoming


----------



## scottath

aka - almost identical systems









you have SSD
i have HX-620








you have H50
i have *faster* ram (doubt it will matter though)
i have Xonar U1 (external)
I run 2 24" panels


----------



## DevilGear44

Now I have to copy everything from my Caviar Black 500GB storage drive to my F3 1TB...UGH. Gonna take about an hour. Then I have to cannibalize my current rig for the H50, and it doesn't quite line up right with the backplate access space in the HAF 932, so I have to take the entire mobo out. more ugh.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Now I have to copy everything from my Caviar Black 500GB storage drive to my F3 1TB...UGH. Gonna take about an hour. Then I have to cannibalize my current rig for the H50, and it doesn't quite line up right with the backplate access space in the HAF 932, so I have to take the entire mobo out. more ugh.


Don't laugh until you have tried fitting one into a SG02... which has no mount for a 120mm fan, much less a fan+rad


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Don't laugh until you have tried fitting one into a SG02... which has no mount for a 120mm fan, much less a fan+rad




























That is a tight fit!

For those interested there are numerous possibilities (below is an example) to implement an effective liquid cooling system into/onto a m-atx case.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









That is a tight fit!

For those interested there are numerous possibilities (below is an example) to implement an effective liquid cooling system into/onto a m-atx case.










That is a nicely done system







Nice job, Syrillian










Also, the H50 fits, even with the cover closed*. The TPQ850, despite being _even longer_ than my TX750, still at least mantains some extra room from being semi-modular.

I tried it, and right now, there is no way I can fit a normal length ODD (optical disc drive) in there, because it would hit the back of the PSU itself (and the connectors for the modular cables).









External drive FTW?

*why? because I like for it to look "normal" from the outside. Shock and awe


----------



## razr7

i have a gene mobo, but it's in a full tower case...

it was in a thermaltake lanbox but i had to take it out due to overheating


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr7* 
i have a gene mobo, but it's in a full tower case...

it was in a thermaltake lanbox but i had to take it out due to overheating

Don't count, don't count
















C'mon, we'll help you back to the land of tiny cases.









CPU overheating? That can be solved. Look at the two posts above yours







.

Thermal take case, iirc, had the PSU over the GPU set? Is it possible place a H50 externally over the 120mm fan mount?


----------



## DevilGear44

Alright, Enzotech heatsinks are on the MOSFETS, window's on the case, everything's all nice 'n' taken apart, and I figured out if you just take out the filter + mesh on the front panel, a 120mm will fit in there perfect and snug.

Also, scottath, did your SG05 come with a golf-bladed fan? That's what all the reviews said and this one ain't got no dimples in it.


----------



## ablearcher

You mean like the sharkoons?

http://www.sharkoon.com/html/produkt...x_en.html?id=1


----------



## scottath

i got my case second hand without a fan - in its place will be a 2k Scythe Slipstream i think (unless i put one of my LED fans there)

in other GREAT NEWS

just got an email......saying that the store has 2 Zotac boards that got shipped to them today (must import them themselves)

i just got one of them - paid nad it *should* ship out tomorrow morning on a same day delivery courior - *WINNER*


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i got my case second hand without a fan - in its place will be a 2k Scythe Slipstream i think (unless i put one of my LED fans there)

in other GREAT NEWS

just got an email......saying that the store has 2 Zotac boards that got shipped to them today (must import them themselves)

i just got one of them - paid nad it *should* ship out tomorrow morning on a same day delivery courior - *WINNER*











Nice to hear


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









That is a tight fit!

For those interested there are numerous possibilities (below is an example) to implement an effective liquid cooling system into/onto a m-atx case.










Or look at something like the HT external rad mounting


















That is an amazing build though Syrillian!

To be fair, I am thinking of buying this case again, and starting from scratch, I have seen so many other cool systems, and thought of things I wish I had done differently... Not 100% sure yet though!

J


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimbonbon* 
Or look at something like the HT external rad mounting


















That is an amazing build though Syrillian!

To be fair, I am thinking of buying this case again, and starting from scratch, I have seen so many other cool systems, and thought of things I wish I had done differently... Not 100% sure yet though!

J

3 ways to w/c the CPU... hmmmmm....

mine cost less?







haha, just trying to salvage some pride, here.


----------



## DevilGear44

Alright, well my build is pretty much done. Cable management was a nightmare but I think it'll do. When it comes to mounting the H50 and 3.5" hard drives, that was mission impossible but I oriented the rad in such a way that I can mount both my SSD and HDD (which would be with the barbs on the rad facing the GPU direction), but unfortunately they stick out too far for my 4870, and so a 5850 is most likely out of the picture (for now.) So I have to pull a 5770 out my ass apparently.


----------



## DevilGear44

Well, I managed to salvage an HD 3450. I ain't gonna be playing games for a week or so, but it'll do. At least I finally have this thing up and running.


----------



## scottath

yea - thats why i held off getting a H50 - there is a bit of drilling involved if you want a 4870/4890/5850/etc cards in there so as to be able to move the H50 a few mm to the right

should get mobo today


----------



## DevilGear44

Now Windows 7 is taking forever to install. Everyone says Windows installs in ~15-20 minutes... not once in my life have I gotten Windows to install in less than 2 hours.









"Completing Installation... ... ... ... ..." my ass.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Now Windows 7 is taking forever to install. Everyone says Windows installs in ~15-20 minutes... not once in my life have I gotten Windows to install in less than 2 hours.









"Completing Installation... ... ... ... ..." my ass.

really? I've never had Win7 take over 30min to install. On my current setup, it took less then 15min (of course, I cheated with a Flash drive







).


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah, here's the thing: I'm using a damn flash drive.

Maybe it's something to do with SSD/AHCI.....?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Yeah, here's the thing: I'm using a damn flash drive.

Maybe it's something to do with SSD/AHCI.....?


Slow flash drive? My old IDE took well into 25min, but my current SATA drive took less than 15min.

I'm using a Patriot DASH, if that helps. The big install.sif? (it's the main 2GB ish file) needs to be not fragmented.

I don't know how to configure SSD, I'm sorry


----------



## DevilGear44

Well it's on "completing installation........." and it's been there for hours. Imma getting ready to drop kick something out of a window.

Pics:
















































































3450 ftw

















It has a really sweet amber glow that I just can't capture with my pos camera.


----------



## ablearcher

Nice window mod.

For hours? Well, the last time that happened, I traced it down to corrupt install media









I got a new one, and it worked perfectly


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah I found a disc, gonna give that a go.

Oh, and the slim dvd drive was acting weird. It wouldn't open. working now, but I can't figure out if it was 'cuz the front of the drive was stuck against the front panel, or if the screws were too tight....

Also, disc drive installation sloooooooooooow


----------



## scottath

nice mate.

im hoping my mobo will be at home when i get home (in ~7hrs) then i will finally get back my system running tonight (intime for the 1 week uni break next week







)


----------



## DevilGear44

Why is it that not once in my entire life has a build gone 100% smoothly... is that just too much to ask for?!?!?!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Why is it that not once in my entire life has a build gone 100% smoothly... is that just too much to ask for?!?!?!


It's not. But I have not had one, yet.

It's either:
Freeze for 10min on first post (and let the owner sweat bullets and writh pon the ground







).
No VGA out for 1-2min for first POST.
Something (physical) breaks, causing something (mental) to break.
Part ordered is the wrong part.
Life interrupts.
Something just isn't right.... oh! Plug in the CPU fan before.... damn. Now why did I plug my case fan into the CPU fan header?









all of this since Early 2009.

























EDIT: come to think of it, it's not too bad, lol (knocks on wood).


----------



## scottath

doing well - not much left to get - just to repeat the above - lol


----------



## Sun

Very intriguing men. I hope to join at some point in the future. I learned a good bit from my sig build, and want to make it even smaller.


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah, you can easily pack twice the power in a third the size for not that much.


----------



## DevilGear44

Windows is refusing to install in AHCI mode... what gives?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Windows is refusing to install in AHCI mode... what gives?

I accidentally did this correctly









Quote:

Install in IDE mode (or disable AHCI).

After install, install your motherboard, chipset, storage (Intel often has "intel storage matrix drivers").

Now set in BIOS to AHCI.

I did this by accident, since I originally had an IDE drive. First Intel chipset (in a long time), for me


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I accidentally did this correctly









I did this by accident, since I originally had an IDE drive. First Intel chipset (in a long time), for me










If this works, me love you long time. Oh and you get an e-cookie, too.


----------



## DevilGear44

How long does it take once it gets to "Completing Installation..." ?

I've tried to install 7 probably 10 times today, and each time has hung on the damn thing for over and hour and not done a damn thing. How long is this supposed to take?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


How long does it take once it gets to "Completing Installation..." ?

I've tried to install 7 probably 10 times today, and each time has hung on the damn thing for over and hour and not done a damn thing. How long is this supposed to take?


MAX 15 min.


----------



## scottath

sounds like there is a hardware issue/config issue/corrupt media/something along those lines.
tried formatting the HDD/SSD again ?


----------



## ablearcher

Worst case, install to HDD, and clone it over to your SSD.


----------



## DevilGear44

I've tried everything.

this stupid thing has 13 minutes before I throw it out the window.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I've tried everything.

this stupid thing has 13 minutes before I throw it out the window.


dibs. There I said it.

Now try my meathod (HDD clone to SSD).

Maybe some random IO block that is killing it, lol.


----------



## DevilGear44

I want to poke my eyes out with a rusty spork.

This bs has been going on all day...................................


----------



## DevilGear44

It hangs on anything (ssd and hdds) I try to install it on. Tried both the disc and a flash drive.

what now?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


It hangs on anything (ssd and hdds) I try to install it on. Tried both the disc and a flash drive.

what now?










Back to the basics:

what graphics card are you using?

Did you disable the Intel Storage manager, or jmicrons? (if present)?

is there any "boot sector protection" or "virus protection" in the BIOS that you have not disabled?

and finally, can you remove EVERYTHING except:

HDD/SDD (one or the other)

SATA cable (try differing ones - I had 3 go bad on me before, same install, same day







. I thought it was the system, but nope, just three bad cables).

GPU DX10 or above perferrably. Just a rumour I heard.

CPU

one stick of RAM.

Motherboard - see if any unstable OC jumpers. My ASrock had a default set jumper that OC'd the FSB to unstable (for my trusty E6320), and I didn't figure it out until 4 weeks ago









THEN try installing.


----------



## DevilGear44

Well since Windows 7 installs speedy quick and everything is perfectly smooth until the "completing installation..." part, I assume it isn't hardware issues...*sigh* These m-itx cases are a worst nightmare for PC troubleshooting. especially when everything's all routed and zip-tied and tucked perfectly. Ugh.

^using some random Asus 3450. it's the only thing that will fit in the case with my H50 atm.


----------



## ablearcher

Well, that is what I am finding out online. either GPU, AHCI, memory needs to be checked.
In my experience, the SATA cable can be suspect, too.


----------



## DevilGear44

But these cables and RAM are brand new :/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


But these cables and RAM are brand new :/










All three of my bad ones came with my motherboard







.

I pulled a working one from my xbox360 (hey...







), and I narrowed the problem down to the cable. My problem was suddenly powering off during install, but a hang? That's still what I am researching.


----------



## DevilGear44

yep, just stays at the Completing Installation phase and pretends to be doing stuff but nothings happening. no HDD activity led, no hard drive noises, no dvd drive/usb drive activity lights, no nothing. Tried installing with sata in IDE mode, and everything cleared/setup defaults/failsafe/etc

and it recognizes the Xeon so that's not the problem.


----------



## scottath

dammit - no packages.....hmm


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Considering a 890GX MATX build, but I hear the MSI-G65 has a HORRIBLE BIOS and cannot OC well.


----------



## ablearcher

DevilGear, I'm still working on your problem.









OT: Ich habe zwei HD5770 neue!!*

*will arrive by Sat.


----------



## scottath

is your install source media fine?
does it install fast on other systems?


----------



## DevilGear44

I know the install media is fine. I finally (after formating and putting Win7 back on the thumb drive) got to the part where "setup is preparing your computer for first use" and it has the little loading aura below it. But it's taking forever...... HDD/mobo problem? Also, I installed it with SATA set to AHCI.

I got it to work last night, but when I enabled AHCI in the BIOS (installed as IDE) and it BSOD'd on startup. Is there a secret to enabling AHCI, I thought Windows 7 was supposed to be cool with it....


----------



## DevilGear44

Ugh. everything is slow. I think there's major problems with USB/SATA drivers/controllers/etc or something. my mouse and keyboard are randomly not working, I can't get anything to work, when I plug in a USB drive the whole computer freaks out and nothing works.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKC my life


----------



## ablearcher

AHCI, enable AFTER you install the intel chipset, and storage manager drivers. If your system uses jmicro, use those, too.


----------



## DevilGear44

Will try


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Windows 7 definitely* doesn't need drivers *to install in AHCI or even RAID mode with the ICH chip. If you're installing in IDE then changing it later you're making life too difficult for yourself.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Windows 7 definitely* doesn't need drivers *to install in AHCI or even RAID mode with the ICH chip. If you're installing in IDE then changing it later you're making life too difficult for yourself.


Well... I must of gotten the magic bad luck, then









I needed to do it this way, so why wouldn't it work for him?

EDIT: all of my "windows freezing" issues were related to AHCI +IDE mode being activated for the install, so I switched it over to AHCI mode after a while. I needed it because my IDE drive was not seen, otherwise.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Every time I've installed Windows 7 it's automatically detected the RAID volume and installed flawlessly. I doubt the AHCI wouldn't work if RAID does.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Every time I've installed Windows 7 it's automatically detected the RAID volume and installed flawlessly. I doubt the AHCI wouldn't work if RAID does.


huh. We even have the same mobo. I had to use an IDE drive for along time, and that is what I did. On the premise that:

once he rebooted into windows, AHCI was not enabled.

enabling it would not allow boot.

I gave him the advice to install the drivers after windows setup. I had a similar set of problems, except windows would not progress past the "select partition" stage, because the HDD was not detected







.

But who knows? the P55 chipset might be estranged from our ways of setting up windows









thank you for the input, RonindeBeatrice. I now know it's possible to enable AHCI and install, at the same time?


----------



## DevilGear44

I just want to put eff'n Win7 on my Intel 80GB SSD..... what is so hard about this?!?!?!?!?!

also, I can't get drivers to install for my usb wireless adapter. Every other win7 install i've done on other computers the damn thing is auto recognized and is good to go. this thing just searches/installs driver crap for 20 minutes and then says windows can't do it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I just want to put eff'n Win7 on my Intel 80GB SSD..... what is so hard about this?!?!?!?!?!

also, I can't get drivers to install for my usb wireless adapter. Every other win7 install i've done on other computers the damn thing is auto recognized and is good to go. this thing just searches/installs driver crap for 20 minutes and then says windows can't do it.

is it connected to a network with internet access?


----------



## DevilGear44

No..... I can't install drivers for it, thus I cant access a wireless network.

can anyone give me step by step by minuscule freaking step for installing Windows 7 on an Intel SSD on a P55 motherboard. Im going insane

including what i need to do/install/etc after windows is installed


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


No..... I can't install drivers for it, thus I cant access a wireless network.

can anyone give me step by step by minuscule freaking step for installing Windows 7 on an Intel SSD on a P55 motherboard. Im going insane


Plug it into a network. It's mITX size, right? now move the case to a physical network port. Drivers don't come out of thin air.









Isn't windows already on your system? Now let Windows Update do it's magic (in finding drivers).

I know I'm probably not the most helpful, but I'm trying!


----------



## DevilGear44

the router is downstairs....

ugh

also, i'm very confused: do I install win7 with AHCI enabled or in IDE mode and change it to AHCI after windows is installed?

also, windows doesn't shut down. it says Shutting down... but never does. every time I've had to manually turn off the computer.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


the router is downstairs....

ugh


Yeah







Sucks when default drivers fail to get what's needed


----------



## DevilGear44

Alright I tried reinstalling with AHCI, and I'm stuck on the infinite "completing installation..." hang again.

Seriously, what is the god damn trick to installing Windows 7 on an SSD?


----------



## scottath

normally - windows will BSOD if you change IDE > AHCI - ujust how windows addresses the HDD - i think you can change a registry key to make it work - but i cannot rember.

its sounding like a hardware issue/bios config issue......

does the little post code display tell you anything?


----------



## the_xpert

I like how everyone in the club doesn't use the tag in their sig including me


----------



## tmaz42o

Here's the registry key for AHCI. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976


----------



## DevilGear44

scottath: i can't see the debug display in the tiny case, hehe.

Also, all of a sudden my BIOS is showing 3064MB of ram (I have 4GB)

faulty ram?


----------



## DevilGear44

at BIOS, debug code is 87


----------



## scottath

memtest it then - thats weird nad ram certainly causes massive issues when installing windows if faulty.....


----------



## CL3P20

my latest mATX for Digital Copier Security Inc... to spec for carry-on luggage, and already back from its first trip to NY and back.









Build consists of a i7 920, GeneII, 3x2 Dominators and a Calibre' edition 8800GT...with hotswappable HDD tray [its a forensic rig..so it doesnt run an OS off a HDD]


























Full photo bucket for "DataRecoveryBox"


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Back to the basics:

what graphics card are you using?

Did you disable the Intel Storage manager, or jmicrons? (if present)?

is there any "boot sector protection" or "virus protection" in the BIOS that you have not disabled?

and finally, can you remove EVERYTHING except:

HDD/SDD (one or the other)

SATA cable (try differing ones - I had 3 go bad on me before, same install, same day







. I thought it was the system, but nope, just three bad cables).

GPU DX10 or above perferrably. Just a rumour I heard.

CPU

*one stick of RAM.*

Motherboard - see if any unstable OC jumpers. My ASrock had a default set jumper that OC'd the FSB to unstable (for my trusty E6320), and I didn't figure it out until 4 weeks ago









THEN try installing.


Stuck inbetween a slew of crappy suggesstions









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_xpert*


I like how everyone in the club doesn't use the tag in their sig including me


Because this isn't a club. It's more like stomping grounds. Since the OP ditched us, (or something), we never even had a register.


----------



## DevilGear44

only 3gb is showing, but when i individually try the 2 seperate DIMMs in both slots, they both show up as coherent 2GB sticks. So why would they only be showing 3064MB total?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
only 3gb is showing, but when i individually try the 2 seperate DIMMs in both slots, they both show up as coherent 2GB sticks. So why would they only be showing 3064MB total?

How'd you work around the incompatibility of the H50 and the DFI MITX?

http://www.sffclub.com/index.php?opt...cles&Itemid=56


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
only 3gb is showing, but when i individually try the 2 seperate DIMMs in both slots, they both show up as coherent 2GB sticks. So why would they only be showing 3064MB total?

is there "memory remapping" or "memory gap" or "32 bit compatibility" set?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
How'd you work around the incompatibility of the H50 and the DFI MITX?

http://www.sffclub.com/index.php?opt...cles&Itemid=56

The rad has the barbs in the GPU direction, and I'm using a really small/short card (HD 3450) so it's not a problem. I'm saving up for a 5770. I think that'll fit.

EDIT: oh... that... sh|t, i just installed the damn thing.... never noticed anything not fitting....


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


is there "memory remapping" or "memory gap" or "32 bit compatibility" set?


Oh I think so... thanks.


----------



## DevilGear44

"PCI MMIO Allocation: 4GB to3328MB"

??


----------



## DevilGear44

Once again I can't get windows to install (under ACHI mode/enabled)

"Completing Installation..." infinite hang ftl.


----------



## scottath

pull out a stick - try installing windows with just one stick of ram in (and if it fails - try the other stick)

sometimes we need to do that at work to get systems to install.


----------



## DevilGear44

Well I think everything is working ok... nothing to write home about though.

But I can't for the life of me get my linksys usb wireless adapter to work. As soon as i plug it into any other windows 7 machine, it auto installs drivers and works in 15 seconds. This build for some reason isn't doing that, and I've tried everything. If I connect it directly to the router, it works just fine. but the router is downstairs (room is upstairs), so this is just not feasible.


----------



## scottath

that makes me think thats its somewhat of a USB issue your having - are the front panel headers correctly plugged in etc?


----------



## DevilGear44

Yes I believe so...

although a few times when I plug something into the front, the m/k stopped working, and i had to unplug/plug them back in.

Also, are there anythings I need to enable/disable in the BIOS? This is my first Intel build so I know near-nothing about HT/speed-step/turbo/c-state/etc or whatever


----------



## scottath

if your kb is PS/2, try disabling USB nad see how it goes.....

else - make sure its set to USB2.0, maybe try enabling legacy USB etc


----------



## scottath

First pics:


































FINALLY


----------



## Ktulu

Scottah,

That board is so tiny, what heatsink will you use?


----------



## scottath

stock for now......

more pics:








































just built it into my *partly modded* case - running well - and sooooooooo much quieter than my old system


----------



## Ktulu

It looks nice. The black and red scheme is cool. That 5800 is bigger than the board haha. I have never used ITX, but seems big enough to handle the basics of an overclocker.


----------



## 102014

thats awsome , love that the gpu is bigger then the motherboard,

gona be a mini beast when thats finished


----------



## scottath

hmm - well its running......but as expected OCing SUCKS - although i could partly be at fault.

to get it running as fast as possible i plugged my hdd in from my old system and just booted it, now whilst ocing its getting BSOD's ive never seen before (and i work at a computer shop, seen plenty) so i reckon a format is due before drawing any conclusions there.

unfortunatly - as my system is currently, the cpu fan is fighting against the PSU for air.

i'll take some more pics nad show you all what i mean after this post.

but its nice nad running @ 3ghz atm but gets up ~ 93c on prime.....though - stock cooler, stock TIM, fans fighting each other - not too bad considering.


----------



## Ktulu

Dang, its too bad your temps are bad and you are having trouble OCing. Even with my case I have problems, its a bigger SFF, but still I know what you mean. I guess try a smaller aftermarket heatsink.

http://www.frostytech.com/top5_lowprofile_heatsinks.cfm

Maybe some of these would fit. The fan positioning varies a bit so you have a few options there.


----------



## Erick Silver

I see that Stock cpu cooler having issue with being right up against the vid card. Is this the case?


----------



## scottath

yea - its rather close.....<5mm
i found that link about 5 minutes before you posted it......

i will measure it exactly height wise later - as its 2am here - bed time almost


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
yea - its rather close.....<5mm
i found that link about 5 minutes before you posted it......

i will measure it exactly height wise later - as its 2am here - bed time almost











I see no space issues with this.

No really when I was working out CPU coolers I was getting suggestions like that haha. The TRUE barely fits in mine, but I was lucky since I bought it 2 years ago. When I was in Perth, WA in fact.


----------



## scottath

yea - my TRUE will not fit in this case.....


----------



## Erick Silver

I have this little gem sitting around my house right now. Its an Asus M2NC51-AR. What I am looking for is a better solution to the HP Slimline case that it originally came in. Also. Its got a SMALL 24pin connector on it. The wiring on the PSU that came with the case is less than 6 inches long, hell prolly about 4-5 inches. I would like to fget a different PSU for it in all honesty. Not enough Molex on stock PSU. Also need a inexpensive mATX case to put this into. Nothing overly fancy as I will be making this a Folder.
Oh yeah. Its an Athlon 64 X2 4000+ 2.1 GHz with a LGA 775 CPU cooler. Any Suggestions?

Oh yeah. Cheaper is better for the case.


----------



## ablearcher

Hp slimline s3000. Eh? Please hold, this is my strong suit. On iPhone righ now


----------



## ablearcher

http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-ASUS-Mini-ITX...item2306035f4a

is the HP ITX cable you are looking for. On my previous build, I just repinned all 24 cables. Don't do it. It's not worth all those bloody fingertips







.

However, the vertical LGA775 cooler is already a very decent cooler. Keep it, if possible.

and yes, all S3000 series slimlines, AMD or Intel, used LGA775 mounting holes for the coolers.


----------



## Erick Silver

+REP!! Thats exactly what I need! WOW! Thank you for checking on that.


----------



## ablearcher

If you wanted a different PSU in the same case, then:
http://www.censuspc.com/Sparkle-Powe...E-pr-5902.html

is the best PSU you can currently fit into the S3000 series case. It's noisey (under load - you may mod a bigger fan into it, though), but it is very decent. The Sparkle brand is not well known, they are a mixture of FSP sourced parts, and internally developed parts. Sparkle makes decent server PSU, too.

It does not come with a PCIe cable, so if you want something like the GTS250 LP, then you need an adaptor (and the PSU can take it, too. Stock AMD is 160W, stock Intel is 180W. GPU has a max draw of 40W on stock HP buiilds. So there is a subtle 150W+ headroom for your system (not to mention the unified rails that are adequately supplied).

HOWEVER, if you want the mITX/DTX route, then get a Silverstone SG05 case. It comes with a decent PSU, small, and fits a double slot card. The PSU was designed for 95W CPU + HD4850 as a setup.


----------



## Erick Silver

My thought is to go with a different case altogether. The computer keeps shutting itself off after about 20 min under load and this just won't do. After doing some figuring and some testing I discovered that because there is no exaust an to help funnel the hot air away that its just overheating. I ran several temp tests with the AMD temp program and it was hitting 75-80c under load and hen shutting down. Not good. Reapplied TIM to the processor a couple of times and still no go. Took the side of the case off and pointed a fan at it and wow the temps dropped. But with cats in the house I cannot leave the case panel off. Last time I did that a cat got its tail stuck in my CPU Fan and the processor was ruined after an hour+ of no airflow. The cat was sleeping near a heat source. go figure. So I will be slowly getting this together in a new case with a new PSU.
I was hoping to get it going before CC but I do not see that happening. New case, new PSU, and a CPU cooler to replace the one I swiped from the Slimline(its currently on my sig rig lol). I just don't have the funds myself. I entered the March contest in hopes of winning but with 650 entrants I see that as a slim possibility. So its saving time. While I am saving I will be pricing. Think I am going to go with a CM case. $40 at TD and its not a bad thing to look at. Good ventilation too. Other stuff I am still looking at. Have to add that adapter to the list now too lol.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Other stuff I am still looking at. Have to add that adapter to the list now too lol.

if you are willing to have bloddified fingertips, and sacrafice the stock HP PSU, then you *could* repin all of the pins.

OR

you could alternatively, splice all 24 wires over.

OR

The final option is merely to buy the correct adaptor

hey, good luck on the giveaway/drawing. I know I entered, but I got what I wanted a while back, so the money would just go towards a new USB WiFi adaptor now, lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

LOl I think the least painful of those both physically and mentally would be buying the adpter. and at about $15 that the cheapest mod I have ever done!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


LOl I think the least painful of those both physically and mentally would be buying the adpter. and at about $15 that the cheapest mod I have ever done!


lol, allright, allright









just let us know if you need anymore help









Now I'm gonna go butcher a pineapple.


----------



## DevilGear44

So I finally took the initiative and put the SFF club in my sig.










You guys need to do it, too. Represent!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


So I finally took the initiative and put the SFF club in my sig.









You guys need to do it, too. Represent!










yes, sir


----------



## Erick Silver

I have already maxed out my 1200 character limit....hmmm how to slim it down.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I have already maxed out my 1200 character limit....hmmm how to slim it down.....


two posts. I do that frequently.


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
Thanks and as for the cards: Yes they are 1989 Batmobile 5770's







:










thats the coolest card iv ever seen


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fastsite* 
thats the coolest card iv ever seen

if only Gigabyte did not cut out the second crossfire connector


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
Thanks and as for the cards: Yes they are 1989 Batmobile 5770's







:




















Batman will be pissed when he finds out!


----------



## scottath

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ck-pocket.html

made a worklog so far:


----------



## scottath

HDD mounted
















































Hoping to get another drive there after some more modding - but as you can see its a VERY tight fit


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


So I finally took the initiative and put the SFF club in my sig.









You guys need to do it, too. Represent!










Yea, I gotta put some stuff back in the sig soon. Cleaned it out after my last build and have been lazy.
SFF stuff is totally my style now (even if my my current rig isn't quite so small lol).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


HDD mounted









Hoping to get another drive there after some more modding - but as you can see its a VERY tight fit


You should prob get an SSD then huh?








Plan on gettin' one eventually so I can just use the 2x 5.25" bays on the bottom for storage only.

BTW build looks very nice


----------



## scottath

well i have 6 sata ports....

i could get probs 5 2.5" drives in easily - just want to get 2 full sized drives in so i could put 2tb/1tb/1.5tb drives in in the future


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


well i have 6 sata ports....

i could get probs 5 2.5" drives in easily - just want to get 2 full sized drives in so i could put 2tb/1tb/1.5tb drives in in the future


or you could use the eSATA







and save some internal space


----------



## scottath

meh - why go external when you can go internal








and esata enclosures are expencive


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


meh - why go external when you can go internal








and esata enclosures are expencive


LOL same here I'm too lazy for it; so much so I sold off one of my Velociraptors; I'll eventually have a SSD so I can live without the RAID 0 peen


----------



## ablearcher

obligatory status update:

for SG02 owners out there, what is the best air cooler that could fit under 75mm?

EDIT: i7 capable, too!


----------



## scottath

same question here:

needs to fit on my mobo (limited room to the gfx card) and be <65 mm (more likely 63mm to be same) from the mobo high (due to my really cool psu







)

was thinking H50 - but mounting it will be interesting


----------



## DevilGear44

H50, Sythe Shuriken, Thermalright AXP-140 (w/ Sythe 120 x 12mm fan), Cooler Master Gemini/II...

Scottath: What are your idle temps?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
same question here:

needs to fit on my mobo (limited room to the gfx card) and be <65 mm (more likely 63mm to be same) from the mobo high (due to my really cool psu







)

was thinking H50 - but mounting it will be interesting

for me it was very interesting to fit in the H50 into my lanbox. But my research leads to the Zalman CNPS 8700 NT, and maybe the Gemini2?

EDIT: These are for me, I don't think you have enough clearance for an H50 pump!

EDIT2: pump takes about 65-70mm+ the tubes.


----------



## scottath

wonder if they will fit with the placement of the CPU.....i shall have to research a bit (A LOT)

the H50 will work - but mounting it is the issue......i want it all internal. i could put it on the roof instead of the 140mm fan though......hmm

i should have clearence enough: i have found this pic:


----------



## ablearcher

yeah, I edited my original post, but I see my post is already a little bit wrong


----------



## scottath

i edited mine also


----------



## DevilGear44

Ugh, I still can't get my USB network adapter to work. Tried everything. Everything else about the computer seems to be working just fine, but I can't get on the damn internet!


----------



## Zurginator

Current hardware is temproary, but is as follows:
Intel Core i7 @3.3ghz
6GB DDR3 1600
2x Nvidia GTX 260s
OCZ Vertex SSD
Some cheap 850 watt PSU.

I am upgrading to the following:
Core i7 @ 4ghz (changing because I'll have better cooling)
6GB DDR3 1600
2x ATI Radeon 5970s in Quadfire (4 GPUs)
2x OCZ Vertex SSDs in RAID 0
Silverstone Strider Plus 1000 watt PSU.
MagiCool 4x 120mm Radiator
And Koolance blocks on everything.

All in a case 14"x10"x8".

Mandatory pics:


































PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWER!
Itty bitty little case.


----------



## ablearcher

Nice









I chose SLI GTX260 because they gave my case the "full case" look I wanted








But then I decided DX11 was more important to me









I loove how Da Box places the PSU, allowing beastly cooling on the CPU...









MOM... you weren't involved in the naming contest, were you?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Ugh, I still can't get my USB network adapter to work. Tried everything. Everything else about the computer seems to be working just fine, but I can't get on the damn internet!


What is the vendorID and DeviceID on the device, I may be able to help


----------



## DevilGear44

I must be dumb... but it's my first time overclocking with an Intel platform.

Question: The BIOS will physically not let me raise the BCLK above 150. Why is this?

Right now everything is rock solid at stock volts, BCLK @ 150, RAM at stock timings @ 1500MHz. Why can't the BCLK go any higher? Anybody got some insight?


----------



## scottath

2 HDDs now









uploading a vid too (well trying to - every time it starts my internet disconnects......QUITE ANNOYING)

Doesnt the DFI impose a 150BLK limit?


----------



## DevilGear44

^that would suck.


----------



## scottath

lol - hense the Zotac for me - although it has its limitations also......

well im uploading the video - slowly - but youtube still wont take it - so going to photobucket - @29%


----------



## scottath

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x8/scottath/SG05/?action=view&current=Sequence01.flv" target="_blank">








http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x8/scottath/SG05/?action=view&current=Sequence01.flv" target="_blank">










http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x8/scottath/SG05/?action=view&current=Sequence01.flv" target="_blank">









*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x8/scottath/SG05/Sequence01.flv">

apparently embedding it doesnt work all that well - so there is a link instead:
weird that it has this issue - it embedded fine on other vBulletin sites

Here we go - a bit of a summing up so far video









Hope you like it

PS - the ram is running at 1333 cas 6 atm......


----------



## DevilGear44

So apparently the whole USB wifi adapter not working on the DFI MI board is a widespread phenomenon and so far it appears the only remedy is to wrestle up the money for a new USB adapter that has been 110% microsoft certified for Windows 7, even if the device auto-installs just fine in other machines.

That, or look into power-line networking. :/


----------



## scottath

wow - thats a massive pain......

what about via a hub or something?


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
I needed a floppy controller.

I keep all my passwords on a floppy disk, security through obscurity.









And yeah, airflow is an issue considering it's only got 2 92mm fan holes. I cut the grills out though.


why not a usb floppy?

i have a stacker that has less free space then that micro


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
So apparently the whole USB wifi adapter not working on the DFI MI board is a widespread phenomenon and so far it appears the only remedy is to wrestle up the money for a new USB adapter that has been 110% microsoft certified for Windows 7, even if the device auto-installs just fine in other machines.

That, or look into power-line networking. :/

Install the device to another computer, then use this:
http://www.innovative-sol.com/drivermax/index.htm

to backup ALL the drivers to a folder. (yes, all drivers)
Then copy that folder to a flash drive, then:

Plug in WiFi to your SG05 build, and have windows 7 search for the driver at the top level folder where the drivers are located, and check "search subfolders," so it looks through ALL drivers.

Please post back what happens. I had another tool for Windows XP (a batch file), and it worked all the time, but I have not tried this exact thing in Windows 7.

MAKE SURE THE ORIGINAL COMPUTER WHERE THE DRIVERS ARE BEING COPIED FROM HAS THE EXACT SAME OS AS THE DESTINATION COMPUTER!


----------



## ablearcher

EDIT: posterity, I don't want people getting the wrong Idea about Uncle AbleArcher


----------



## DevilGear44

Grrrrrrrrrr! I got an old pos Linksys USB G Wifi adapter to work.... for a half minute. Plugged it in, all of a sudden networks showed up, connected to mine, put in password, voila, got on Google, then got onALL OF A SUDDEN THE NETWORK WENT CAPUT. And I can't recreate this for the life of me. I WAS SO FREAKING CLOSE! I WAS THERE!

also, I don't think its working^^


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Grrrrrrrrrr! I got an old pos Linksys USB G Wifi adapter to work.... for a half minute. Plugged it in, all of a sudden networks showed up, connected to mine, put in password, voila, got on Google, then got onALL OF A SUDDEN THE NETWORK WENT CAPUT. And I can't recreate this for the life of me. I WAS SO FREAKING CLOSE! I WAS THERE!

Is the adaptor overheating? Not grounded properly?

And Linksys... aren't they notorious for not having updated drivers?


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah, but what makes me madder than anything is that the crap can work just fine on other Win7 computers, but dont when they're in MY computer...

Also, this 150 BCLK limit is killing me. Anybody know a way around this?


----------



## scottath

go to the old bios should work......dunno what else it may do though......

you running any extra cooling on the mofets etc?
X3460 = 860 yea?
also - what voltage you going up to?


----------



## DevilGear44

X3460 is a Xeon 860, yep.

Enzotech heatsinks on all the mosfets.

CPU voltage going up to 1.104V

bclk @ 150, CPU @ 3150MHz, RAM @ 1500MHz 8-8-8-24.

Everything else is stock (so turbo/speedstep/HT/C-state/ is all on)

With these settings, a quickie run of LinX nets 26* idle, 59* load.


----------



## scottath

got any pics of your mofet sinks?
looking at getting some of them to push mine.


----------



## DevilGear44

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ml#post8909684

Already did. lol.


----------



## scottath

ah yes - thanks.

that a 2k Scythe Slipstream? if so - same fan as in mine atm


----------



## DevilGear44

Yep it is


----------



## judasdoh

is it just me or is this thread really addicting?

more pictures please!


----------



## scottath

didnt my video have enough?
it had: 25*176sec = 4400 pics









Just finished the outer shell - had to grind a bit of it to make it fit over the psu - but other than that its stock.


----------



## DevilGear44

Ran Vantage: P19334 on the CPU. Kinda disappointed, although it's still a lot better than the ~11-12k I got with my Phenom II 940. But not being able to get past 3.15GHz is bugging the crap outta me. Hell, the BIOS won't even let me undervolt the damn chip! You can't advertise a board as having great overclocking features that are advanced and easy to use, then cripple users with something like that.

Also looks like I'll be coughing up some dough for a powerline networking solution. It seems to be the absolute only way to get Internet on the damn thing, and USB wifi adapter support is really shady on this thing. People say stuff works, then a few days later they report the same symptoms that everyone else is having. Bleh.


----------



## DevilGear44

Vantage: P20172.


----------



## scottath

what about *06?

i did mine with tonnes of stuff open ad dual screens on nad got asbout the same as single screen, nothing open.
so as i thought - a stock 860 cannot power a 5850 well.
time to oc









btw - *06 got ~16.5k


----------



## DevilGear44

I don't use/have 3dmark 06.

We live in 2010, godammit.


----------



## scottath

ill run vantage in a sec......

im playing dirt 2 atm, @ ~60fps
everything maxed out and a second 24" panel with msn, chrome etc open also. very happy


----------



## DevilGear44

I can't fit a any of my 6 4870/4890 cards







That's why I'm using this pos 3450 (thank god i happened to have it)

After doing some measuring, I'm still not sure if a 5770 will be able to fit with a pcie power cable plugged in and my rad barbs facing the same direction. And now that this board is seriously handicapped in the overclocking department, an H50 really isn't necessary.

What to do, buy a 5770, or buy a low-profile HSF and use a 4870/90? Or use the stock cooler and use 4890/70 or buy 5850, or buy...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## scottath

HD4870 will fit.
its the same size as the 5850.

that was what i used as a test for size for mine - a dead 4870


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
HD4870 will fit.
its the same size as the 5850.

that was what i used as a test for size for mine - a dead 4870

Is H50 barbs are in the way? I dunno, I kinda fail at online comprehension


----------



## scottath

oh yeah - i dont think it will wit hthe H50 how you have it.

if you mount a normal 120mm fan in the front of the case - the gfx card is 1mm away from it.

so in that case the 4870 wont fit.....


----------



## TFL Replica

Almost finished. Just need to order the motherboard. Currently looking at the GA-EG41MF-S2H.


----------



## DevilGear44

I think I'll just save a little money and get a 5770 and pray that it fits. If I get too restless I'll buy a different cooler and a 5850/470. To show how crazy I am, this is the rig I'm upgrading from:










HAF 932, Phenom II 940, 3x HD 4890 crossfireX, 2x velociraptors RAID0. Hopefully the move to twice the processor power and half the graphics performance will be worth it.

Also, scottath: Vantage scores and temps? (both cpu and gpu)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I think I'll just save a little money and get a 5770 and pray that it fits. If I get too restless I'll buy a different cooler and a 5850/470. To show how crazy I am, this is the rig I'm upgrading from:










HAF 932, Phenom II 940, 3x HD 4890 crossfireX, 2x velociraptors RAID0. Hopefully the move to twice the processor power and half the graphics performance will be worth it.

Also, scottath: Vantage scores and temps? (both cpu and gpu)

There are Hawks going for 155usd on OCN


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I think I'll just save a little money and get a 5770 and pray that it fits. If I get too restless I'll buy a different cooler and a 5850/470. To show how crazy I am, this is the rig I'm upgrading from:










HAF 932, Phenom II 940, 3x HD 4890 crossfireX, 2x velociraptors RAID0. Hopefully the move to twice the processor power and half the graphics performance will be worth it.

Also, scottath: Vantage scores and temps? (both cpu and gpu)

I wanted to ask how well that CPU cooler works. I have been looking at those SpinQs for a bit now. I want the other model that they have but is red. I want blue. LOL


----------



## DevilGear44

They suck terrible monkey balls.

At stock (phenom ii 940 @ 3GHz), I idle at 40*, load at 55-60*. I've reseated it a dozen times using at least 3 TIMs. But it uses a crappy whobbly AMD-clip mounting system, and there's only 4 heatpipes and its aluminum. Not really a winning combination. Not one of my better purchases, but oh well. Damn if it doesn't look cool.

So, in a nutshell: don't get it. lol.


----------



## l4n b0y

i7 @ 4.0ghz/5870/watercooled.

















in the case (the A05B Lian Li)


----------



## dragonxwas

btw..
1 question..
How do you people keep the internals of the case all shiny and widout dust ???

no matter how hard I clean use compressed air, vaccum & cloth..

It doesn't look kinda outta the factory..but your cases


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


i7 @ 4.0ghz/5870/watercooled.


















Nice build! I think WC is the only real way to cool down our overheated boxes, lol (especially lanboxes







). Welcome to the mATX/ITX/DTX discussion group... because we have no club registrar









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonxwas*


btw..
1 question..
How do you people keep the internals of the case all shiny and widout dust ???

no matter how hard I clean use compressed air, vaccum & cloth..

It doesn't look kinda outta the factory..but your cases










Positive pressure, or filters at every ingress/egress. Use pantyhose, if neccesary (get permission first).


----------



## DevilGear44

Most of these pictures are from completely new builds, and besides that many have fan filters which really help.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just pulled the trigger on a ThermalRight AXP-140 and a Yate Loon 120x20mm fan.

Hopefully I can still get some decent temps but I'm sure finally having enough room for a decent video card will outweigh any temp deficits.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Just pulled the trigger on a ThermalRight AXP-140 and a Yate Loon 120x20mm fan.

Hopefully I can still get some decent temps but I'm sure finally having enough room for a decent video card will outweigh any temp deficits.


Where did you order it from?


----------



## DevilGear44

Performance-PCs.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Performance-PCs.










thank you!









and chickens!!, it needs 110mm of clearance to operate








I only have 75mm









well... I'll just find another


----------



## DevilGear44

I thought it was too big for the SG05, but it has been confirmed usable even with a 20mm fan.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I thought it was too big for the SG05, but it has been confirmed usable even with a 20mm fan.

I hope it works very well for you!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:











pics speak a thousand words
*Source*


----------



## ablearcher

Source:
http://forums.vr-zone.com/hardware-a...ml#post7478319

it's utter win


----------



## l4n b0y

for you viewing pleasures, some past builds. (Mine- ATi/q6600/dfi p45 jr) (buddies- nVidia/e8400/Asus p45)


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## whe3ls

damn that alot in a little package


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
damn that alot in a little package

that's what she sa

Nice builds


----------



## reflex99

dang. those ATi/nVidia boxes are nice.


----------



## scottath

DevilGear44:

Vantage - all stock = P15297
CPU still has speedstep and whatnot on - so i dunno if the cpu was @ 2.8ghz all the time - but ya - its a baseline for me

As for temps - my bios is keeping the CPU @ 45c - well trying to - so it idles 40-45c
GFX card idles @ around the same.

im going to work now - but i can run some more tests - and i may get the H50 today if i go to the suppliers to pickup stuff.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just found out my board has mosfets on the bottom of the damn thing, so I'm trying to come up with a way to cool those down as well.

Update: Just ordered some microsinks, it seems they'll barely fit between the board and bottom of the case. thank goodness for the semi-tall risers in the case.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Can someone suggest me a Micro ATX case that can fit at LEAST a 5770. A GOOD case, that has some cooling







I plan to do a decent Micro ATX build. Any w/ handles?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


for you viewing pleasures, some past builds. (Mine- ATi/q6600/dfi p45 jr) (buddies- nVidia/e8400/Asus p45)










SG02-F FTW!









and for the above post, no the SG02 is a horridly done case, especially for cooling. It can theoretically - I did this with a ruler - fit a HD5970, but it has horrid CPU socket area cooling a pittance of 75mm for CPU cooling itself.

However, I still managed to have:
i7 930 w/ H50 (no DVD drives, lol)
overheating X58 NB








HD5770... in crossfire









Antec TPQ850.

HOWEVER, it'd recommend a PSU with a massive 120+ fan on the underside/top of it, so it can pull hot air out of the case!! (very important!!).


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Can someone suggest me a Micro ATX case that can fit at LEAST a 5770. A GOOD case, that has some cooling







I plan to do a decent Micro ATX build. Any w/ handles?


The Antec Mini p180 is a nice case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=mini%20p180


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


The Antec Mini p180 is a nice case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=mini%20p180


It's a very nice case. A lither on the fat side (no kidding, it's wide for a mATX case!), buit it has cable management, very, very solid build, and thick, heavy-built side panels that are awesomness supreme


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I am looking for a Desktop MATX case such as this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...omputer%20Case


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


I am looking for a Desktop MATX case such as this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...omputer%20Case


You want the Cadillac? Get a Lan Gear Da Box


----------



## Enfluenza

would a athlon II X3 and a GT240 or GTS250 considerd beastly?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *candy_van*


You want the Cadillac? Get a Lan Gear Da Box










Major budget, I am going to get the SUGO sg02.

Now I need to know if there is any low profile heatsinks that are better than the stock AMD ones, that will fit in the SUGO. $30 or less.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


would a athlon II X3 and a GT240 or GTS250 considerd beastly?


I'd say it'd be considered beastly.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Major budget, I am going to get the SUGO sg02.

Now I need to know if there is any low profile heatsinks that are better than the stock AMD ones, that will fit in the SUGO. $30 or less.

I'd say it'd be considered beastly.


I hope you read my little rant (further up on this page) about the SG02...

I know it's cheap, at 60-70usd, but honestly...

I've gotten more cuts from working in it, than an Emo kid gets on a bad day









Not to mention it's infuriating space limitations, all in the wrong places


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I hope you read my little rant (further up on this page) about the SG02...

I know it's cheap, at 60-70usd, but honestly...

I've gotten more cuts from working in it, than an Emo kid gets on a bad day









Not to mention it's infuriating space limitations, all in the wrong places










Can I get anything thats the same size for around the same price?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


would a athlon II X3 and a GT240 or GTS250 considerd beastly?


more less what i have but i have a 8800gt and a x3


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Can I get anything thats the same size for around the same price?


No, not that I know of









And trust me, I have tried looking long and hard for one the replace this SG02-F I have, but nothing is this small, and this priced









Actually... none are this small to begin with, lol.

There are a few thermaltakes? Apevia? lanboxex at fry's for 10-20usd more, but they are about 2-3inches taller than this case.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

PLAN:










This is the way I will lay things out on the board if I decide to do the mini build, there are benefits of being able to mount the card on the bottom PCI-E x16 slot of this motherboard. The benefits include not covering up the CMOS battery, ClrCmos pins and the ability to have 2 open PCI-E slots for add on cards. The only disappointing things about this board is that there is no int. ClrCmos and Power Button on board, and that it only has a 4 pin CPU power. These are things I can live without because I don't OC much, and you can get switches for ClrCmos on Power.

Case:SUGO SG02-BF, because of price. Someone has said it has sharp edges, but even my Antec 902 cut me, so its no big deal.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


PLAN:










This is the way I will lay things out on the board if I decide to do the mini build, there are benefits of being able to mount the card on the bottom PCI-E x16 slot of this motherboard. The benefits include not covering up the CMOS battery, ClrCmos pins and the ability to have 2 open PCI-E slots for add on cards. The only disappointing things about this board is that there is no int. ClrCmos and Power Button on board, and that it only has a 4 pin CPU power. These are things I can live without because I don't OC much, and you can get switches for ClrCmos on Power.

Case:SUGO SG02-BF, because of price. Someone has said it has sharp edges, but even my Antec 902 cut me, so its no big deal.











That is a killer mobo. My next upgrade for sure. You should bring that beast over to our WA LAN in August!


----------



## scottath

hmm - my dad said something rather true i think.....

was talking about my system and he said about ebaying it - and getting a LARGE profit - as there is nothing even remotly like it on ebay.

$2k doable ?

what do wwe think of this idea?
then i'll build another and sell it - then i'll have ~$2k profit to play with for my lian li


----------



## TFL Replica

There is hardly anything mini about the Antec P180 mini. It's frickin huge.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


hmm - my dad said something rather true i think.....

was talking about my system and he said about ebaying it - and getting a LARGE profit - as there is nothing even remotly like it on ebay.

$2k doable ?

what do wwe think of this idea?
then i'll build another and sell it - then i'll have ~$2k profit to play with for my lian li


I've often thought about this.


----------



## IntelLover

Is the SG04 or SG03 good? What is the difference between them? Also, it is smaller than a p180 mini right?? I was looking at moving my current rig over with a new matx motherboard and two 5850s. It looks like both of them have two 120mm fans so cooling should be good. I would cool CPU with h50 mounted where the fans were.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelLover* 
Is the SG04 or SG03 good? What is the difference between them? Also, it is smaller than a p180 mini right?? I was looking at moving my current rig over with a new matx motherboard and two 5850s. It looks like both of them have two 120mm fans so cooling should be good. I would cool CPU with h50 mounted where the fans were.

SG03: 12.28" x 7.87" x 14.17"
SG04: 13.66" x 7.87" x 14.17"
P180: 17.20" x 8.30" x 17.10"

Can't really speak for the SG03/4; never worked with it, but they both look nearly identical (internally) save for some extra space in the 04 I'd guess.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

*PLAN MATX:*










This is the way I will lay things out on the board if I decide to do the mini build, there are benefits of being able to mount the card on the bottom PCI-E x16 slot of this motherboard. The benefits include not covering up the CMOS battery, ClrCmos pins and the ability to have 2 open PCI-E slots for add on cards. The only disappointing things about this board is that there is no int. ClrCmos and Power Button on board, and that it only has a 4 pin CPU power. These are things I can live without because I don't OC much, and you can get switches for ClrCmos on Power. There is also complaints about the BIOS on this board being horrible for overclocking, but again I don't need a really nice BIOS or high overclock. If I go SFF, I have to make some sacrifices.

Case:SUGO SG02-BF, because of price. Someone has said it has sharp edges, but even my Antec 902 cut me, so its no big deal. I also plan to add some 80mm fans into the case, I have a Yate Loon sitting around somewhere.

*What i'd plan to buy:*










I am hoping to get the 5770 to overclock well enough to have near 5850 performance. MSI's warranty scares me, but I figure what the heck, every other ATI partner has the same kind of warranties. I was looking at getting a C3 Athlon II X4, but I decided to save $20 because its not necessary. I chose the Blackline simply for aesthetic reasons.

*Plan ATX:*

*What i'd plan to buy:*








The 890GPA-UD3H is full ATX but the second PCI-E slot only has x8 connections, so if I want optimal performance, putting my video card in the second PCI-E slot is out of the question. On the upside it has a 8 pin CPU power connector and its Gigabyte quality (ATX was also an upside) Another downside would be that I would have to use the Elite 360 RC case, I personally own one, it has decent cooling, but the case feels cheap and flex's and reshapes extremely easy, not to mention it has its own custom plastic mounting kit, which is also very cheap. I just don't know if I should sacrifice case quality for 3 more usable expansion slots that most likely will never be used and slightly better cooling (2 x 120mm and 1 x 80mm vs 3 x 80mm)










*The Question:Which one should I go with??* Personal opinions? Vote here


----------



## DevilGear44

Definitely plan matx. Although definately plan on a modular PSU if you can, and a Phenom II X2 processor.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Definitely plan matx. Although definately plan on a modular PSU if you can, and a Phenom II X2 processor.


What about this

(If image isn't shown yet, its the same build as the Gigabyte one, but w/ a ASrock 890GX-Extreme3)








The board has much better features like ClrCmos and Power buttons. But at the same time, I really don't need it, I always get overkill things >.<


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


What about this

(If image isn't shown yet, its the same build as the Gigabyte one, but w/ a ASrock 890GX-Extreme3)








The board has much better features like ClrCmos and Power buttons. But at the same time, I really don't need it, I always get overkill things >.<


If you have a bit of cash to burn, and an epeen to grow...

ASUS Rampage II GENE has the integrated ClrCMOS button (back of I/O ports), and internally has a power, and reset button, along with an 8pin CPU power plug.

Of course, it's X58, and it's merely a beast of a board at this size...









And I said the SG02B-F has sharp edges, and really... because of the small size/heavy weight, be careful. You're bound to get some very pinching cuts on this case


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


If you have a bit of cash to burn, and an epeen to grow...

ASUS Rampage II GENE has the integrated ClrCMOS button (back of I/O ports), and internally has a power, and reset button, along with an 8pin CPU power plug.

Of course, it's X58, and it's merely a beast of a board at this size...









And I said the SG02B-F has sharp edges, and really... because of the small size/heavy weight, be careful. You're bound to get some very pinching cuts on this case










Is the case sturdy though? I'd rather have a sharp edged sturdy case than a rounded off flexing case.

Check this out and vote if you have time.

I also want USB 3.0 and I don't have cash to burn sadly (Had to cut my budget due to grabbing a Xbox 360 to play w/ friends) so I have to go w/ AMD for budget.


----------



## ablearcher

Okay, M3T4LM4N222:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490 Hawk 180usd... 155 used

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220293 Patriot DDR2 105usd... 80 used.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813500042 Zotac mITX LGA775 100usd... 90used

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...63149&Tpk=sg05 SG05 W 300W Silverstone PSU (freakish beast of a PSU, though) 100usd... 60-80used

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116074 E5200 70usd... 45used.

FLAW: needs slim Optical drive (laptop type), and is missing a HDD.
mITX lga1156 goes a lither over your budget, if you go all new parts.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I've decided to go MATX. Most people are saying ATX, but its just not needed, because the cheaper case can only fit 9" video cards while the SUGO can fit 12" cards, it will allow me to take it around more, and it will take up little space. There is no need for the 8 Pin CPU power because I will only overclock a little (300MHZ at the most)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
I've decided to go MATX. Most people are saying ATX, but its just not needed, because the cheaper case can only fit 9" video cards while the SUGO can fit 12" cards.

About 12.8"... but you have to find a way to first fit in the card past the front panel cabling, and the metal lips that help give this case some irregular strength (and weight).

It's heavy, did I mention that? For lan parties, I would recommend the mITX build I mentioned. You fit in a LGA775 quad core in your budget, if you find it used.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
About 12.8"... but you have to find a way to first fit in the card past the front panel cabling, and the metal lips that help give this case some irregular strength (and weight).

It's heavy, did I mention that? For lan parties, I would recommend the mITX build I mentioned. You fit in a LGA775 quad core in your budget, if you find it used.

As long as its not as heavy as a Antec 300 i'm fine. I'm not a huge lan party person, if I do one its actually usually at my house. I'd prefer to have expansion for a sound card/TV tuner/Wireless card for convinces. But thanks for your suggestions







Do you think an Phenom II X2 would be better for gaming than an Athlon II X4?


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


As long as its not as heavy as a Antec 300 i'm fine. I'm not a huge lan party person, if I do one its actually usually at my house. I'd prefer to have expansion for a sound card/TV tuner/Wireless card for convinces. But thanks for your suggestions







Do you think an Phenom II X2 would be better for gaming than an Athlon II X4?


If I was you I would go with the Phenom II X2, but it really depends I suppose if you are playing games that are multi core enabled. Overall though I would get the Phenom II over it for the BE overclocking plus it might be a lucky one that unlocks if not it still is an awesome cpu.

I've just purchased almost all my parts for my upcoming SFF build. I have yet to get the case I'm planning on getting Da Box seeing as how it looks like a really nice case, just the price is a tad bit high. I will most likely make a build log for those who "care"









So my parts list are as followed:

Ordered:

Phenom II X2 550BE
Asus M4A785-M
Corsair H50
Corsair Dominator 4x1GB
WD 2x320GB in Raid 0
GTX 260 216(From my old rig)
BGears 650w

Not ordered:

Lan Gear Da Box


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korben*


If I was you I would go with the Phenom II X2, but it really depends I suppose if you are playing games that are multi core enabled. Overall though I would get the Phenom II over it for the BE overclocking plus it might be a lucky one that unlocks if not it still is an awesome cpu.

I've just purchased almost all my parts for my upcoming SFF build. I have yet to get the case I'm planning on getting Da Box seeing as how it looks like a really nice case, just the price is a tad bit high. I will most likely make a build log for those who "care"









So my parts list are as followed:

Ordered:

Phenom II X2 550BE
Asus M4A785-M
Corsair H50
Corsair Dominator 4x1GB
WD 2x320GB in Raid 0
GTX 260 216(From my old rig)
BGears 650w

Not ordered:

Lan Gear Da Box


890GX has ACC disabled, they need special chips on board to unlock (ASUS/ASrock only have these features ATM) So I still don't know.


----------



## blooder11181

M3T4LM4N222
your x2 5000 is 65nm or 45nm


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
M3T4LM4N222
your x2 5000 is 65nm or 45nm

Its 65nm, I am going to assume you wanted to recruit me for your 5000+ 45nm thread? (I remember people pretty well)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
890GX has ACC disabled, they need special chips on board to unlock (ASUS/ASrock only have these features ATM) So I still don't know.

AMD 7xx mATX boards with dual PCIe are not very common, unfortuneately







.

At least with 8xx mATX, the design is a bit more prevelant.

And get the PII, because the L3 is the only common cache on AMD CPU, and that really regulates the performance of many tasks that need speed over many parallelism.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

OK, I am now 100% going MATX. All the ATX boards seem to be making all there other PCI-E slots only have x8 and x4 connections. The MSI has x16 connections on both slots which is more attractive and makes me feel like they put a bit more though into the board. I also want a small build so I can bring it places.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

The newest 890GX-GD65 BIOS says

- Support MSI BIOS Code Unlocked Technology.
- Update onboard VGA module.
- Fixed APS function cannot work properly after resume from S3.

Is the "MSI BIOS CODE UNLOCKED" a core unlocking technology?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
The newest 890GX-GD65 BIOS says

- Support MSI BIOS Code Unlocked Technology.
- Update onboard VGA module.
- Fixed APS function cannot work properly after resume from S3.

Is the "MSI BIOS CODE UNLOCKED" a core unlocking technology?

It appears it actually is not. MSI was one of the few AMD board manufacturers that actually supported AMD's push to lock out ACC, with BIOS revisions lacking the feature.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=2012

but I cannot find any review that is contrary to that above statement.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just got my AXP-140!! Installed everything (including heatsinks on the mosfets on the bottom) and it is one hell of a friggin fit. Their is literally no empty space in the case it seems like- I used a 20mm thick fan on the heatsink and it is touching (albeit not by a tremendous amount) the power supply and 3.5" HDD/mount. And I made the mistake of putting everything together... before putting in the graphics card. I spent a good 2 hours wrestling my 4870 into the case. What made it even more difficult was that the 6-pin on my PSU is all packed together and shrink wrapped right at the plastic connector, so it can't bend worth a heck. I tried every possible thing 4 times and miraculously got it plugged in- but I'm pretty sure some stuff was bending and being pushed to its limits.

Man, I'm kinda scared to turn on my computer, whether it be the heatsink fan rattling the psu and hdd cage, or no video on the graphics card, or something else I overlooked. If I have to take the GPU out I'll have to literally take the whole case apart to get it.

Wish me luck!


----------



## DevilGear44

Success!

Everything's working fine. Everything's running just a little bit hotter than before, but that's to be expected. Idling at 35*, which I'm kinda sad to see my 25* H50 temps leave lol. Graphics card is a little warm, but again that's to be expected and I'm not worried.

So far really happy. Going back to a 512MB 4870 is gonna kinda stink on my 1080 monitor, but I think I'll manage for the time being, at least until 58xx prices go down. Right now my top priority is to start saving up for a decent powerline-networking solution.


----------



## scottath

internal H50 mount?

pics plz









didnt you already have a 5850?
4870 (from experience - i have had 2 in CF) is ALOT hotter than a 5850


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


internal H50 mount?

pics plz









didnt you already have a 5850?
4870 (from experience - i have had 2 in CF) is ALOT hotter than a 5850


What about H50 mount?

and no I don't have a 5850 lol, but I do have 3 4890s.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


What about H50 mount?

and no I don't have a 5850 lol, but I do have 3 4890s.










lol.

Nice to hear you got (mostly) everything up and running


----------



## scottath

:S

dont worry - thinking the H50 was new......:/
thats right - thats my one,...








mounting it today probs


----------



## GAMERIG

2GB DDR2 RAM
2x WD 120GB 2.5 HDD
AMD Sempron™ Processor
TT cpu cooler

I ended up to buy AMD mTIX (Zotac) with x1 PCI, because I cant find AMD mITX with x16 PCI.. No thanks for intel mITX if you asked me.


----------



## whe3ls

my rig with my old 3870x2


----------



## DevilGear44

Vantage score: ~10.7k.

GPU - 9.5k
CPU - ~20.1k

Time to start saving for a decent GPU, hehe.


----------



## DevilGear44

Pretty tiny next to the HAF 932.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just to show how much (or lack thereof) clearance there is with a 20mm thick fan on the Thermalright AXP-140. It does fit, but I think a smarter choice would have been a 12mm Scythe.

And yes I know I'm a double-posting fool


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Pretty tiny next to the HAF 932.











hey got a pic with that heatsink in thier....







looks sexi tho X)























EDIT: oooo predyyyyy


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah I was surprised how big it was - it takes up the whole motherboard. I'll miss the H50, but pretty happy with the AXP considering how cramped and tiny a space it's working in.


----------



## reflex99

Smexy side window is smexy. Wish I had the dough for a mITX build.

HURRY UP AND MAKE AMD mITX BOARDS WITH 16x PCIe!!!!!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Smexy side window is smexy. Wish I had the dough for a mITX build.

HURRY UP AND MAKE AMD mITX BOARDS WITH 16x PCIe!!!!!


They make them, they just don't sell them on NewEgg


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Smexy side window is smexy. Wish I had the dough for a mITX build.

HURRY UP AND MAKE AMD mITX BOARDS WITH 16x PCIe!!!!!



I thought Sapphire cooked one up but I haven't heard anything new about that in quite a while. 

If anyone can find this on sale ANYWHERE, I'd like to buy one.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I thought Sapphire cooked one up but I haven't heard anything new about that in quite a while. 

If anyone can find this on sale ANYWHERE, I'd like to buy one.


That is for industrial use, so...

IPC specialty builders might have it.


----------



## DevilGear44

Bummer.

This is why we need more m-ITX enthusiasts!

On another note, just found out the Gigabyte 5850 (with dual fan cooler thingie) has the PCIe power connectors on the top of the card, so it'll probably end up being the card I get. Fitting a 4870 with connectors on the very end of the card in the SG05 is mucho no bueno.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Bummer.

This is why we need more m-ITX enthusiasts!


All the vendors I could find are in the UK


----------



## DevilGear44

Shucks.


----------



## scottath

whats wrong with the 4870 connectors?
they fit - just
just need to put stuff in in an order:

Mobo
gfx card
everything else

if you had my mobo though with that heatsink you'd be screwed - its hard to get the 5850 past the H50 on mine.

also - how much air does that fan on the heatsink move? cannot be much as where it is there is no room for air to get to it almost


----------



## DevilGear44

I was dumb and put EVERYTHING in before the 4870. But I think the cable management turned out loads better.

Also, the card does run a little hot but nothing terrible and I think it's fine.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I thought Sapphire cooked one up but I haven't heard anything new about that in quite a while.

If anyone can find this on sale ANYWHERE, I'd like to buy one.

Dang, I need that, just need to find one...

EDIT: anyone in europe want to send me one?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Have any of you guys seen Lian Li's new PC-Q08? It's quite an upgrade from the Q07.

- 140mm intake fan, 120mm exhaust fan on the top
- Standard ATX PSU's
- Dual slot GPU's

http://www.lian-li.com.tw/v2/en/prod...25&ss_index=63




























I really like the red one.


----------



## Liighthead

yeah. saw it a bit back..... its predyyyy hehehheehe......

EDIT: tho you could just about fit a matx board if u modded the back







moving psu/motherboard position up







just lose the 120mm at top....


----------



## DevilGear44

I prefer the PSU mounted normally.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Have any of you guys seen Lian Li's new PC-Q08? It's quite an upgrade from the Q07.

- 140mm intake fan, 120mm exhaust fan on the top
- Standard ATX PSU's
- Dual slot GPU's

http://www.lian-li.com.tw/v2/en/prod...25&ss_index=63


thats a nice case even uses an atx psu only found one place that sells it online


----------



## DevilGear44

Guess what I just pulled the trigger on?










and a powerline networking set so I can finally get internet on this beast.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I plan to pull the trigger on my MATX PC soon, but basically this is what I am looking at

Final decision of parts:

500W Antec Earthwatts-Already own
MSI 5770 HAWK
MSI 890GX-GD65
AMD Athlon II 630
OCZ Reaper DDR3 1600 (Dropped blackline, was cheaper for reaper combo w/ 5770)
SUGO SG02
500GB WD BLUE-Already own

I have a $600 for the things I don't already own

*PLAN MATX:*










This is the way I will lay things out on the board if I decide to do the mini build, there are benefits of being able to mount the card on the bottom PCI-E x16 slot of this motherboard. The benefits include not covering up the CMOS battery, ClrCmos pins and the ability to have 2 open PCI-E slots for add on cards. The only disappointing things about this board is that there is no int. ClrCmos and Power Button on board, and that it only has a 4 pin CPU power. These are things I can live without because I don't OC much, and you can get switches for ClrCmos on Power. There is also complaints about the BIOS on this board being horrible for overclocking, but again I don't need a really nice BIOS or high overclock. If I go SFF, I have to make some sacrifices.

Case:SUGO SG02-BF, because of price. Someone has said it has sharp edges, but even my Antec 902 cut me, so its no big deal. I also plan to add some 80mm fans into the case, I have a Yate Loon sitting around somewhere.

I am hoping to get the 5770 to overclock well enough to have near 5830 performance. MSI's warranty scares me, but I figure what the heck, every other ATI partner has the same kind of warranties. I was looking at getting a C3 Athlon II X4, but I decided to save $20 because its not necessary. I chose the RAM because it will in a combo + for aesthetic reasons.

*The monitor:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...6110&Tpk=2159m

The HP 2159m if what I plan to get, I owned one before and it was amazing color quality and looked great, I sold it to get the 23" version, but then gave that to my mother. The DVI will be hooked up to my PC and the HDMI to my Xbox 360.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

You won't regret the SG02-F. My rig is about a month old now and I still love it!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Now I need to find a bag that can fit a Xbox 360 w/ all peripherals and my Cube computer w/ all peripherals >.<

Anyone know anything that can fit that?


----------



## DevilGear44




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


You won't regret the SG02-F. My rig is about a month old now and I still love it!


I am barely tolerating mine. The more I think about it, the madder I get. So shaddap







[







]

No space for a decent cooling system on my X58 setup









And and for the bag question, I use a large duffle bag. Make sure you are macho (if going the mATX route).


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I am barely tolerating mine. The more I think about it, the madder I get. So shaddap







[







]

No space for a decent cooling system on my X58 setup









And and for the bag question, I use a large duffle bag. Make sure you are macho (if going the mATX route).


Macho? Wouldn't MATX be a little lighter?

I need to find a duffle bag w/ multiple slots (Larger ones)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Macho? Wouldn't MATX be a little lighter?

I need to find a duffle bag w/ multiple slots (Larger ones)


If you use a decent PSU, and a decent GPU, and a decent CPU cooler (see where I am going here?), the weight really adds up. My build (sig) is a lither over 50lbs, without the dufflebag, and the cables I need to bring with it, and the 5port network switch I bring along for small lan parties.

And the monitor.

EDIT: my duffle bag is some green, big one (the type the mafia would use to store big weapons / bodies into).


----------



## darkpower45

Hey guys!! can i join your club?? I have a mATX computer with i5 750 and ATI 4870x2. I'd say its pretty high end for a mATX. Aslo i had water cooling on it not until just recently when i decided i wanted the extra slot on the PCI to put my other 4870 in for a tri-fire of 4870's.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


If you use a decent PSU, and a decent GPU, and a decent CPU cooler (see where I am going here?), the weight really adds up. My build (sig) is a lither over 50lbs, without the dufflebag, and the cables I need to bring with it, and the 5port network switch I bring along for small lan parties.

And the monitor.

EDIT: my duffle bag is some green, big one (the type the mafia would use to store big weapons / bodies into).


Really? But it wouldn't weigh more than an Antec 300 w/ a 5850, Decent PSU and Mugen 2 in it would it? Because even w/ those things in my Antec 300, it didn't seem to weigh to much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpower45*


Hey guys!! can i join your club?? I have a mATX computer with i5 750 and ATI 4870x2. I'd say its pretty high end for a mATX. Aslo i had water cooling on it not until just recently when i decided i wanted the extra slot on the PCI to put my other 4870 in for a tri-fire of 4870's.










PICS









I am positive your in, I don't think they deny anybody really, besides, i5 and 4870X2 is def beastly.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpower45*


Hey guys!! can i join your club?? I have a mATX computer with i5 750 and ATI 4870x2. I'd say its pretty high end for a mATX. Aslo i had water cooling on it not until just recently when i decided i wanted the extra slot on the PCI to put my other 4870 in for a tri-fire of 4870's.










Welcome







We are not really a club, more like a gathingpoint/wateringhole/bar for those with mATX/ITX power rigs/

Since we have no official club registrar.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Really? But it wouldn't weigh more than an Antec 300 w/ a 5850, Decent PSU and Mugen 2 in it would it? Because even w/ those things in my Antec 300, it didn't seem to weigh to much.

PICS









I am positive your in, I don't think they deny anybody really, besides, i5 and 4870X2 is def beastly.


Maybe I am more out of shape that I think


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Welcome







We are not really a club, more like a gathingpoint/wateringhole/bar for those with mATX/ITX power rigs/

Since we have no official club registrar.

Maybe I am more out of shape that I think










I am too, I am 15 (16 at the end of the month) *Giggle* and around 210#

How was installing things in the sugo aside from cutting yourself? Easy? I wish it had a removable tray :/


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I am barely tolerating mine. The more I think about it, the madder I get. So shaddap







[







]

No space for a decent cooling system on my X58 setup









And and for the bag question, I use a large duffle bag. Make sure you are macho (if going the mATX route).


It just takes some case modding. A friend of mine managed to fit a 2x120 or 3x120 (forgot which) rad onto the side of a Sugo SG01 with an i7 and Asus Rampage Gene II motherboard.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
I am too, I am 15 (16 at the end of the month) *Giggle* and around 210#

How was installing things in the sugo aside from cutting yourself? Easy? I wish it had a removable tray :/

just take off the 80mm fan holder, first. Orient the cables correctly before installing your PSU, the plug them in, then slide in your PSU. DVD drive is very last. Make up your mind about long GPU first. Anything longer than an 88000gts512 or a HD5770 will need a slimfan on the HDD bay, or remove the fan alltogether (not recommended to do that), to fit a 10"+ GPU.

oh, and I am 6'3" and 190. Skinny as a twig, or something like that. I am a better sprinter.

EDIT: PSU screw holders are correct, just realize screw threads make screws look a lot larger than they really are.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
It just takes some case modding. A friend of mine managed to fit a 2x120 or 3x120 (forgot which) rad onto the side of a Sugo SG01 with an i7 and Asus Rampage Gene II motherboard.

I cheated and went with the H50 route... I hate cutting holes in the side of my case









Everything I do is rather close along those lines









I swear I am not









Thank you fo the info!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
just take off the 80mm fan holder, first. Orient the cables correctly before installing your PSU, the plug them in, then slide in your PSU. DVD drive is very last. Make up your mind about long GPU first. Anything longer than an 88000gts512 or a HD5770 will need a slimfan on the HDD bay, or remove the fan alltogether (not recommended to do that), to fit a 10"+ GPU.

oh, and I am 6'3" and 190. Skinny as a twig, or something like that. I am a better sprinter.

EDIT: PSU screw holders are correct, just realize screw threads make screws look a lot larger than they really are.

I cheated and went with the H50 route... I hate cutting holes in the side of my case









Everything I do is rather close along those lines









I swear I am not









Thank you fo the info!









So if I am using a 5770 I can keep the side fan?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
So if I am using a 5770 I can keep the side fan?

yes, I have xfire HD5770 in mine with the stock silverstone 25mm thick (80mm diameter) side HDD fan. Just in case, it also has screw holes for 60mm fan.

I have also appended a little bit of into to my post that you quoted.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I am running into a problem, I am going to be building this small PC, but my 16th birthday is in exactly 2 weeks. Now I am wondering if I should wait and grab a GTX 470 or just go w/ the 5770. I have a problem going w/ overkill parts, this is one reason why I am going MATX to help prevent this, but its so tempting, especially if DX11 games become heavily dependent on tessellation. Chances are I would also have to upgrade my PSU from my 500W Earthwatts, which I don't like to have to do >.<


----------



## DevilGear44

Meh just go with the 5770


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


I am running into a problem, I am going to be building this small PC, but my 16th birthday is in exactly 2 weeks. Now I am wondering if I should wait and grab a GTX 470 or just go w/ the 5770. I have a problem going w/ overkill parts, this is one reason why I am going MATX to help prevent this, but its so tempting, especially if DX11 games become heavily dependent on tessellation. Chances are I would also have to upgrade my PSU from my 500W Earthwatts, which I don't like to have to do >.<


Okay, this *might* help you... or not.

One HD5770 was not enough for me in BFBC2 singleplayer, max settings @ 1600x900. Not a particularly high resolution. With two HD5770 in corssfire, it's enough for singleplayer. Crysis, it's *just* enough.

Any other game I have doesn't even come close to maxing out these cards, and only slightly stress one HD5770 @ max settings in 1600x900.

I hope this helps (and that you are not a max-setting-addict).


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Okay, this *might* help you... or not.

One HD5770 was not enough for me in BFBC2 singleplayer, max settings @ 1600x900. Not a particularly high resolution. With two HD5770 in corssfire, it's enough for singleplayer. Crysis, it's *just* enough.

Any other game I have doesn't even come close to maxing out these cards, and only slightly stress one HD5770 @ max settings in 1600x900.

I hope this helps (and that you are not a max-setting-addict).


I want to be able to play the multiplayer on DX11 w/ near max settings on a single 5770 at 1920 x 1080.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Okay, this *might* help you... or not.

One HD5770 was not enough for me in BFBC2 singleplayer, max settings @ 1600x900. Not a particularly high resolution. With two HD5770 in corssfire, it's enough for singleplayer. Crysis, it's *just* enough.

Any other game I have doesn't even come close to maxing out these cards, and only slightly stress one HD5770 @ max settings in 1600x900.

I hope this helps (and that you are not a max-setting-addict).


If I recall, HBAO kills your framerates dramatically. I maxed everything out @ 1920x1080 except HBAO with my GTX 260 (comparable to an HD 5770) and I get pretty great framerates. No numbers, but I definitely don't notice any lag.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


I want to be able to play the multiplayer on DX11 w/ near max settings on a single 5770 at 1920 x 1080.


good.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
luck.

Maybe you will get it to playable (sacrafice HBAO?), but I couldn't on my 1080p HDTV. I'd go for a HD5850, at this point. Yeah, games may use extra tesselation, but none of the level of a tech demo that has not stayed much in line with other DX11 games (well, other than Metro 2033, which is a TWIMTBP "game," anyhow).

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


If I recall, HBAO kills your framerates dramatically. I maxed everything out @ 1920x1080 except HBAO with my GTX 260 (comparable to an HD 5770) and I get pretty great framerates. No numbers, but I definitely don't notice any lag.


yeah, but I am a number magnet. I must have them, and must have more of them









It's a sad addiction.









But you are correct, with no HBAO, everything runs really quickly, and smoothly. With HBAO, only my xfire setup had enough brute force to drive it.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

K well i'm about to pull the trigger but have about $30 to spare, anybody got any idea on what I could use that on?

Also would an Athlon II X4 or Phenom II X2 fare better in gaming?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
K well i'm about to pull the trigger but have about $30 to spare, anybody got any idea on what I could use that on?

Also would an Athlon II X4 or Phenom II X2 fare better in gaming?

Could you possibly unlock the X2? Anyhow, the Athlon II X4 fares better, due to it's 4 cores, and the fact most computers are loaded with background programs (even steam counts - and the ATi drivers, which are now multithreaded).

But the L3 cache of the PII, combined with a core unlock, is the biggest gainer. A dual core doesn't cut it outside of sterile test machines.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

On bfbc2 I get about 70 frames average with two 5770s stock clocked, with my 550be unlocked 4 cores at 3.6ghz. Thats with Everything max and 4xAA(maybe 8..its been a while). 16AF.. in multyplayer.

I would only get around 29-36 frames on single player with 1 card..It struggled for the most part with my 1900x1200.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Could you possibly unlock the X2? Anyhow, the Athlon II X4 fares better, due to it's 4 cores, and the fact most computers are loaded with background programs (even steam counts - and the ATi drivers, which are now multithreaded).

But the L3 cache of the PII, combined with a core unlock, is the biggest gainer. A dual core doesn't cut it outside of sterile test machines.

No the MSI 890GX doesn't have core unlocking features and since SB850 had core unlocking locked, there is no way unless MSI releases one w/ a BIOS update.

So the Athlon II then? Also anything else that I could use to help gaming performance? Any PCI-E add-on cards or anything? Would a NIC help frames?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
No the MSI 890GX doesn't have core unlocking features and since SB850 had core unlocking locked, there is no way unless MSI releases one w/ a BIOS update.

So the Athlon II then? Also anything else that I could use to help gaming performance? Any PCI-E add-on cards or anything? Would a NIC help frames?

not frames. a tenth of a milisecond of latency is shaved, compared to a cheap onboard (a low end Realtek was the comparison unit for the one review site that did test this... using software tools







).

but the Athlon II X4 will be your biggest boost, at this point. GPU can always be better, but it seems you are rather set in that department.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
not frames. a tenth of a milisecond of latency is shaved, compared to a cheap onboard (a low end Realtek was the comparison unit for the one review site that did test this... using software tools







).

but the Athlon II X4 will be your biggest boost, at this point. GPU can always be better, but it seems you are rather set in that department.

Do you think a 5830 would offer much more performance? Or do you think I could overclock the HAWK to be the same performance?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
Do you think a 5830 would offer much more performance? Or do you think I could overclock the HAWK to be the same performance?

HD5830? just overclock the HAWK.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
HD5830? just overclock the HAWK.

Ok, do you know anything about video card overclocking, I never got good at it. I will get ramsinks for the RAM on the back, but I have no idea if the cooler covers the RAM near the GPU. What do you think my limit w/ the memory and core would be on stock and on 1.2v?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
Ok, do you know anything about video card overclocking, I never got good at it. I will get ramsinks for the RAM on the back, but I have no idea if the cooler covers the RAM near the GPU. What do you think my limit w/ the memory and core would be on stock and on 1.2v?

well, the HAWK cooler needs ramsinks on all eight ramchips, but has no clearance for them on the GPU side. So you have to rely on the downward air from the two fans to cool them. Have OCD in setting the the ramsinks on there. Overclocking is easier without a crossfire setup (in my experience), and I use MSI afterburner for that. eVGA precision works, too (even on ATi cards).

That being said, Bo_Punk_2.0 did a nice review on the HAWK
http://www.overclock.net/ati/683034-...0-hawk-cf.html


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

The hawk cooler doesn't touch the ram chips, its fins sit about 3mm above them.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
well, the HAWK cooler needs ramsinks on all eight ramchips, but has no clearance for them on the GPU side. So you have to rely on the downward air from the two fans to cool them. *Have OCD in setting the the ramsinks on there*. Overclocking is easier without a crossfire setup (in my experience), and I use MSI afterburner for that. eVGA precision works, too (even on ATi cards).

That being said, Bo_Punk_2.0 did a nice review on the HAWK
http://www.overclock.net/ati/683034-...0-hawk-cf.html

I don't understand the bold? Do you think there are any low profile sinks that will fit underneath the ones near the GPU core?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


I don't understand the bold? Do you think there are any low profile sinks that will fit underneath the ones near the GPU core?


I was really annoyed by one ramsink that I did not *exactly* set perfectly on a ramchip. So I procede to rip it off. And the ramchip came right off with it.

Needless to say, I was lucky to get the RMA accepted. The Bo_Punk_2.0 review seems to imply the top ramchips are adequately cooled by the two fans on the MSI HAWK.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I was really annoyed by one ramsink that I did not *exactly* set perfectly on a ramchip. So I procede to rip it off. And the ramchip came right off with it.

Needless to say, I was lucky to get the RMA accepted. The Bo_Punk_2.0 review seems to imply the top ramchips are adequately cooled by the two fans on the MSI HAWK.


What card was that with? Just curious









Thanks able, I owe you like, 50+ rep







always helping me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


What card was that with? Just curious









Thanks able, I owe you like, 50+ rep







always helping me.


_one of _my unlucky XFX 9500gt cards









This was before I joined OCN, but a little after I got the idea of overclocking.

EDIT: I hot glued the RAMchip back on for the RMA







Dirty, cheating, and probably why XFX now has to cut costs on all of their products


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


_one of _my unlucky XFX 9500gt cards









This was before I joined OCN, but a little after I got the idea of overclocking.


Another Q, (SORRY EVERYONE GOT GOING OFF TOPIC, THIS IS MY LAST Q :"p) but did the card work w/o that chip? Is that even possible?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Another Q, (SORRY EVERYONE GOT GOING OFF TOPIC, THIS IS MY LAST Q :"p) but did the card work w/o that chip? Is that even possible?


no, it did not even POST. So I RMA'd it, with the help of some superglue









shhhh...... don't tell XFX.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


no, it did not even POST. So I RMA'd it, with the help of some superglue









shhhh...... don't tell XFX.


There watching you...you sneaky beaver.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


There watching you...you sneaky beaver.


no beavers here. Land developers killed them all









Same with our deer, rabbits, and mountain lions, and owls (was sitting on my fence, in broad daylight







)









all gone.


----------



## Mootsfox

How did I miss this thread



























Currently the specs below plus a 500GB 2.5" in an internal/external slot.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


How did I miss this thread










welcome to our lovely abode









or more like a bar, lol. Just a gathering place, since we do not have an official registrar.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


welcome to our lovely abode









or more like a bar, lol. Just a gathering place, since we do not have an official registrar.


A bar, Abode is to much like Adobe.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


A bar, Abode is to much like Adobe.


nice try. I am always watching


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Should I pull the trigger on this?:

SG02 Case
5770 HAWK
4GB OCZ Reaper 1600MHZ
MSI 890GX GD65
Athlon II X4 630
Sythe memory and VRM sinks for GPU
2 x 80mm silverstone fans

Or should I get some LED fans or what?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Should I pull the trigger on this?:

SG02 Case
5770 HAWK
4GB OCZ Reaper 1600MHZ
MSI 890GX GD65
Athlon II X4 630
Sythe memory and VRM sinks for GPU
2 x 80mm silverstone fans

Or should I get some LED fans or what?


The silverstone fans are really quiet, you hear the airflow - and nothing else-, and that is the primary source of noise in my system.
and don't forget the PSU


----------



## ablearcher

bump before epic thread death, lol. Maybe I need to upload pics later...


----------



## DevilGear44

Stay tuned Thursday for epic pics of GTX 470 in a tiny ass SG05!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Stay tuned Thursday for epic pics of GTX 470 in a tiny ass SG05!










I really wanna see it.

I've decided since I hate all of ATI's partners warranties (Except for XFX's, but they make cheap cards) I am going to wait a month and grab a GTX 470/6000 series (If that will be out, which I doubt) then. The question is, can I run one w/ an Athlon II on 500W Earthwatts?


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah me too


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
I really wanna see it.

I've decided since I hate all of ATI's partners warranties (Except for XFX's, but they make cheap cards) I am going to wait a month and grab a GTX 470/6000 series (If that will be out, which I doubt) then. The question is, can I run one w/ an Athlon II on 500W Earthwatts?

yeah, you can. Earthwatts is a decent line by Seasonic (I'm not sure if Delta took this one over, too, but Delta is a good manufacturer - just not as epically awesome as Seasonic is).


----------



## Liighthead

 470 in sg05... stock psu? i gotta see dis hehehehehe


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm actually running a non-stock 380w PSU.

But I'm saving up money for the new SilverStone 450w and I'm gonna OC the crap outta that card!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I'm actually running a non-stock 380w PSU.

But I'm saving up money for the new SilverStone 450w and I'm gonna OC the crap outta that card!

 470 on a 380watt/450watt psu?? x2


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
 470 on a 380watt/450watt psu?? x2

The 470 only suckles 220W, at max. A very decent 450W PSU (which the silverstone PSU is), will definately be enough.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Just got my H50


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


The 470 only suckles 220W, at max. A very decent 450W PSU (which the silverstone PSU is), will definately be enough.


 wow .... so without ocing... could go a athlon 235e or some 775 cpu... and a 470 on stock psu  kinky hehehehe

pics? XD it fit alright?


----------



## DevilGear44

Actually, with a 450w PSU, I'd feel quite comfortable ocing my CPU and the crap outta my GPU. And I measured, it should fit just fine.

It's supposed to get here today, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Capwn

Ive decided I want to go small. (mATX mobo, Lanbox look)

I dont know anything about small cases. I know I like the look of the lanboxes.

1. I need it to fit my GTX 470.
2. A side window isnt a bad thing. 
3. I need to fit a decent power supply.
4. I would like to keep my watercooling, but will get an H50 again if I must. That though would require the case to have a 120 mm spot for that rad.

Are there any boxes I can do this in?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Ive decided I want to go small. (mATX mobo, Lanbox look)

I dont know anything about small cases. I know I like the look of the lanboxes.

1. I need it to fit my GTX 470.
2. A side window isnt a bad thing. 
3. I need to fit a decent power supply.
4. I would like to keep my watercooling, but will get an H50 again if I must. That though would require the case to have a 120 mm spot for that rad.

Are there any boxes I can do this in?


mATX Lan cases-

*SG02-F*
*Thermaltake LANBOX Lite* 
*Da Box*
*NZXT Rogue*
*Qx-2000*
*Apevia X-QPACK2*
*PC-V351*

as above, ATX PSU will fit all cases.









SG02 [mATX] case is smaller than any mATX lan cases. the between 4inch and 12 inch GPU cards will fit this case. if you wanted to have the WC loop for SG20. For example *THE Micro-ATX Monster*, there you go..









TT Lan case has window sides.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


mATX Lan cases-

*SG02-F*
*Thermaltake LANBOX Lite* 
*Da Box*
*NZXT Rogue*
*Qx-2000*
*Apevia X-QPACK2*
*PC-V351*

as above, ATX PSU will fit all cases.









SG02 [mATX] case is smaller than any mATX lan cases. the between 4inch and 12 inch GPU cards will fit this case. if you wanted to have the WC loop for SG20. For example *THE Micro-ATX Monster*, there you go..









TT Lan case has window sides.


The SG02-F (not the SG02 - because it has been depreciated in the USA [difference is HDD bay location]), IS the smallest, but it has no 120mm fan mounts. Despite that, I fit in:

H50
i7 930 OC'd to 3.6GHz - nb gets too hot after that
Antec TPQ 850W
2x HD5770 crossfire
1TB HDD

At the cost of both optical drive bays, though...

No mATX lanbox, except for the Da Box, has space for a H50. Some have 120mm fan mounts, but not enough space for the rad. Also, the reason why Da Box can fit so much power, and why the SG02 is so small, is the PSU location.

Da Box puts it in the front, and uses an inter extension cable to the back. SG02 puts it over the CPU socket area, limiting you to about 75mm clearance. If you do not intend to get many small fans to pull out the hot air, make sure you have a PSU that has a big, 120mm+ fan to help extract hot air out of this area (due to the design of this case, the CPU socket area is totally sealed from easy airflow). While air coolers for the CPU work wonders in keeping this area cool, watercooling needs some extra oomph to cool the CPU socket area (MOSF.E.T, VRM, NB).

EDIT: PC-V351 has space for a H50, I think.


----------



## DevilGear44

Enjoy:


----------



## ablearcher

enjoyed, now go study


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Mine:





























[email protected]!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Enjoy:


Why'd you go with Fermi with such a small setup? Just curious...it must run hot.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Why'd you go with Fermi with such a small setup? Just curious...it must run hot.


not really, the air vents are right where they need to be. GeForce GTX470 does not spew hot air back into the case, either (though ambients will still likely be higher).


----------



## DevilGear44

And really my temps are about on par with everyone else. (Auto/stock fan speeds, too)

And as Ablearcher said, the vents align up PERFECTLY. Which is good.


----------



## scottath

;/ sigh - big pics, quoted pics, and Australian internet DONT mix.......

nice 470 though mate.

im hoping my mofet heatsinks get here today so i can mount them and then *formalise* my build a bit more


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
;/ sigh - big pics, quoted pics, and Australian internet DONT mix.......

nice 470 though mate.

im hoping my mofet heatsinks get here today so i can mount them and then *formalise* my build a bit more

at least quoted pics have normally been cached, before


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
;/ sigh - big pics, quoted pics, and Australian internet DONT mix.......

nice 470 though mate.

im hoping my mofet heatsinks get here today so i can mount them and then *formalise* my build a bit more

Gotta be different from your rig somehow!









Curious- what heatsinks did you get? The enzotech ones?


----------



## scottath

yea - the enzotech ones - from performance-pcs.....

so they are express posted from the other aussie that gots some stuff from themy yesterday - so im hoping today - if not = monday sigh.

then i have the windows to do and that should be it

i have found a way to mount the second 640gb drive also internally - as with the H50 it couldnt stay where it was.

So - on the way is:
enzotech sinks
120*25mm shroud
Front panel audio extention cable

will be good - case > h50 > 25mm shroud > 38mm fan ~1mm~ mobo
hehe
and the second HDD sitting above the fan/shroud i hope.


----------



## DevilGear44

Good gravy talk about cramped!


----------



## Liighthead

 that 470 in the sg05 looks sexiii XXD nicee workk hehehe


----------



## Ktulu

ImmortalKenny and DevilGear - You both have really cool cases!

Great idea for the zip ties on your push/pull setup. I know people use ties, but not like that. It looks really clean and professional.

Devilgear, your case is really cramped, but that vented window is awesome and having you card the only thing you see is brilliant IMO. I guess some would like to show off their CPU cooler or LEDs but you could have the worst cable management known to man and your case would still look slick.


----------



## Mootsfox

Looking at getting the Lian Li PC-8EB here soon. My TX-366 doesn't have enough airflow.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112231


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

The waiting is killing me >.< I want my mini build w/ a GTX 470 so badly >.<

I should really get a job.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


The SG02-F (not the SG02 - because it has been depreciated in the USA [difference is HDD bay location]),


HUH!? I already knew that.. Oh My, it MUST? ahh, where is Amendments or policy? So, unnecessarily require to say SG02-*"F"* as specify. C'mon, please just using your own COMMON SENSE! (rolleyes) ahh thanks, ablearcher...

I already provide SG02-F's specified link for Capwn..

As concept: some people saying X360, XB360, on and on.. I aint gonna criticize people's abbreviation terminology..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


but it has no 120mm fan mounts. Despite that, I fit in:


I personality dislike to see H50 that runs in Sg02 without modification, because it is not properly air in SG02 as no way for air out, IMO... I like jimbonbon's own WC loop modification. So i am sure you can modify H50 to find Radiator's fans going thru airflow in and out of Sg20 case.

But I truly respect your prefer H50 in SG02 without modification, its your things.


----------



## XMAGUSX

Here's my Antec P180 Mini, recently finished:









































I didn't want to block out that blue mobo LED completely in case something happened and I needed to see it or something. And yes, that's red electrical tape on the power connectors - IMO, looks better than the ugly/generic multi-color cables, and also makes connecting/disconnecting easier.

And I was originally planning to have a single-rad watercooling setup with a top bay reservoir (hence why it's empty), but recent money problems left me to go with the CM V8 instead. I'm still satisfied with the performance/looks, so it's not like it was a major compromise or anything.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XMAGUSX* 
Here's my Antec P180 Mini, recently finished:









there is neat rig! You deserve REP+ for cable management!


----------



## XMAGUSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
there is neat rig! You deserve REP+ for cable management!

Thanks. I tried really hard to keep it clean, mostly because the sleeving on that PSU is a bit thick, and there's not much space behind the mobo for cables. In order to not have a big mess of cables warping that panel, I had to cut off some wires, only leaving one or two extra connectors that I _may_ use in the future. Whenever I get around to it, I'll figure out a way to hide those fan cables.


----------



## GeforceGTS

My zotac H55 arrived a couple of days ago, still need some RAM and a hard drive though







That's an i3 530 installed btw, just using the onboard graphics until I find a decent card that will fit.



















heh my pics disappeared... fixed.


----------



## stormcrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*











Just to show how much (or lack thereof) clearance there is with a 20mm thick fan on the Thermalright AXP-140. It does fit, but I think a smarter choice would have been a 12mm Scythe.


*Devil*

can you not fit a 25mm thick fan between the hsf base and fins? like so...

















the fan is pointing upwards, blowing the heat off of the fins. hot air is then sucked by the psu fan.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
My zotac H55 arrived a couple of days ago, still need some RAM and a hard drive though







That's an i3 530 installed btw, just using the onboard graphics until I find a decent card that will fit.



















heh my pics disappeared... fixed.

Is that case easy to work with? I was considering picking one up.

Also, my beastly mATX I did for a friend awhile back:


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Is that case easy to work with? I was considering picking one up.



Depends on what you plan on using, it can be a PITA and really limit your GPU and cooling options.

Aside from the CPU and PSU fan there is pretty much no room for any other fans, I think I'll be using an external DVD drive too so I can stuff all the extra PSU cables in the empty drive bay, otherwise they really block what little airflow there is. It wasn't that hard to work with though, after the board is fitted, I just plugged in all the cables with the PSU outside of the case then slid the PSU in.

I wouldn't have went with it but it's the only decent quality/reasonably priced one I could find that would fit into my parents living room without my mother complaining...

I may switch to the PC-Q08 when it's actually released









EDIT: forget to mention.. The cable for the front USB ports is stupidly short and needed to be extended..


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


 that 470 in the sg05 looks sexiii XXD nicee workk hehehe



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


ImmortalKenny and DevilGear - You both have really cool cases!
Devilgear, your case is really cramped, but that vented window is awesome and having you card the only thing you see is brilliant IMO. I guess some would like to show off their CPU cooler or LEDs but you could have the worst cable management known to man and your case would still look slick.


Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


The waiting is killing me >.< I want my mini build w/ a GTX 470 so badly >.<

I should really get a job.


I'm sure you'll have a sweet build in due time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stormcrow*


*Devil*

can you not fit a 25mm thick fan between the hsf base and fins? like so...

the fan is pointing upwards, blowing the heat off of the fins. hot air is then sucked by the psu fan.


I don't think it'll fit under the heatsink, and if it did it'd definitely wouldn't work because the RAM would be in the way. But whenever I get a SilverStone 450w PSU I'll definitely fart around with it. There probably is a more efficient/better way to run my HSF setup.


----------



## scottath

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...locations.html

not sure if anyone can further add any input to this for me re: mosfet heatsinks


----------



## ace8uk

Guess I should probably join this club. I got sick and tired of lugging my old antec 900 to and from University when I had holidays, so instead of buying a new motherboard and case, I just went all out and upgraded pretty much everything but my GPU and Power Supply.

I had no idea that fitting a whole system like this into such a small case would take so long! Had to think carefully about everything and cut out a few bits of one of the optical drive cages to fit in the cooler, but I got there in the end. The lian Li V351 is a really good looking case too, and very light, which is also a plus. Not overclocked anything yet, but at stock, the Coolit eco with a silverstone FM121 at half speed keeps my i7 running at about 32c idle. I'll post some pics up once I get back to university as I left my camera there.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
Guess I should probably join this club. I got sick and tired of lugging my old antec 900 to and from University when I had holidays, so instead of buying a new motherboard and case, I just went all out and upgraded pretty much everything but my GPU and Power Supply.

I had no idea that fitting a whole system like this into such a small case would take so long! Had to think carefully about everything and cut out a few bits of one of the optical drive cages to fit in the cooler, but I got there in the end. The lian Li V351 is a really good looking case too, and very light, which is also a plus. Not overclocked anything yet, but at stock, the Coolit eco with a silverstone FM121 at half speed keeps my i7 running at about 32c idle. I'll post some pics up once I get back to university as I left my camera there.

Which color V351 did you get? Black was the only color I could find in stock.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Which color V351 did you get? Black was the only color I could find in stock.

Black, I don't really like silver cases and the red didn't appeal to me much either.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Which color V351 did you get? Black was the only color I could find in stock.

Black best looking no matter what.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
Black best looking no matter what.

Antec P180 mini white

/discussion








Actually, I'm gonna get one, I already have run through all the resons why, and my SG02 will be relegated to my sister, with one 9800gt, and an E6320.

It's gotta be better then the Athlon XP (not 64) setup she currently has


----------



## Mootsfox

Anyone can build a computer.

It takes skillz to build a top of the line rig in a mid-size or smaller case.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Anyone can build a computer.

It takes skillz to build a top of the line rig in a mid-size or smaller case.

It doesn't take skills, it's what I do as a hobby (1U, half depth rackmounts FTW).

Skills imply that is takes some extra training, or something.

All this takes is minor fore-thought, and lots of patience to do something all over again.

Anyhow, I'm moving my SG02 setup into a P180 mini tonight









So I guess I can no longer say I have an i7 930 lanbox


----------



## BlankThis

My next case


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 









My next case









cool looking


----------



## DevilGear44

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256063


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256063










Meh. I think the Sugos will run out of space before PSU power.


----------



## scottath

mine certainly has......


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Meh. I think the Sugos will run out of space before PSU power.


Tell that to my GTX 470


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


mine certainly has......


I don't think it's possible for you to cram anything more in there and I love it


----------



## scottath

there is more to add yet









some 2.5" drives (HDD/SSD i hope) and a fan/led controller nad LEDs.
somewhere


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256063

Look at this mini PSU, this thing looks like a beast. I wonder if its bests my 500W Antec Earthwatts.

Someone else found it before me.

I'm also getting a Sapphire 5830 rather than 5770. I figure the extra memory bandwidth will help since I will run at a somewhat high resolution and the extra performance will help.


----------



## DevilGear44




----------



## CallmeRoth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XMAGUSX*


Here's my Antec P180 Mini, recently finished:










how do you game with that mouse.


----------



## DevilGear44

Maybe it also has optical?


----------



## blooder11181

trackball mouse?


----------



## ablearcher

New:









My SG02 is now my E6320 build, and my new P180 Mini is my i7 930 build.

Tempuratures, under [email protected] SMP2, have seen a minor 15C drop under load.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


New:









My SG02 is now my E6320 build, and my new P180 Mini is my i7 930 build.

Tempuratures, under [email protected] SMP2, have seen a minor 15C drop under load.


Both builds are using the same monitor?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Both builds are using the same monitor?


They both can, with a DVi-VGA adaptor (this monitor's two inputs). However, I am giving my lanbox+a new 20" monitor, to my sister, along with one of my HD5770 cards.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
New:









My SG02 is now my E6320 build, and my new P180 Mini is my i7 930 build.

Tempuratures, under [email protected] SMP2, have seen a minor 15C drop under load.

Sac Dude, I hope you happy with sweetie rig.. So, I actually acknowledge that Frys selling white P180 only..


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

What do you guys think of this? Maybe I will get the one that comes w/ MW2 for $4 more and sell MW2 for $15-$25?

I checked XtremeSystems and it seems that MSI has added core unlocking TO THERE 890GX board w/ a BIOS update.

I am going w/ a 5830 because of the memory bandwidth and its slightly faster. It also supposedly overclocks to 5850 speeds on stock voltage. The only problem is that all the 5830's I can afford don't have voltage control.

What 5850 do you think I should get?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-317-_-Product

Pros:3 year warranty, PCI-E plugs on the side rather than on the rear, CHEAP!

Cons:Not sure about the PCB design, Looks kinda ugly, ugly PCB.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-344-_-Product

Pros:Nice cooling, reviewed by Contagion, confirmed to OC pretty well

Cons:Not sure about powercolors customer service, missing 1 DVI, RED PCB :/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-879-_-Product

Pros:Comes w/ MW2, Sapphire quality PCB, same PCB as Sapphire 5850's, amazing response time on tickets.

Cons:Warranty is short, but I will most likely sell it before the 2 years are up.


----------



## DevilGear44

I thought MSI had a 5830 with a Twin Frozr cooler on it. I'd get that one if I was forced to buy a 5830.


----------



## CallmeRoth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


They both can, with a DVi-VGA adaptor (this monitor's two inputs). However, I am giving my lanbox+a new 20" monitor, to my sister, along with one of my HD5770 cards.


You sister is lucky to have such a nice brother.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


What 5850 do you think I should get?


Get the powercolor model. There IS no reference HD5830 model, so there is a mixture of:
HD5870 PCB
HD5850 PCB
Custom PCB

out there. There are only 2 TDMS coherent links on the Cypress GPU, anyways, so the other DVI was easily sacrificed (unless if you don't have a HDMI-DVI cable, or an adaptor - only if you insist on using two DVI monitors).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth*


You sister is lucky to have such a nice brother.


Thank you







I hope she enjoys this (and the *minor* performance bump from an Athlon XP







).


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
My sig rig









now I am just waiting upon a GPU upgrade









EDIT: for that sapphire mITX board... it's AM2+/AM3. Not true AM3.

EIDT2: I am bookmarking this thread. I probably will upload pics after I get a H50.

Nope its AM3.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLaw* 
Nope its AM3.

Thanks. I should of realized (then), when I saw the DDR3 spec listed for that board


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I thought MSI had a 5830 with a Twin Frozr cooler on it. I'd get that one if I was forced to buy a 5830.


It does, but it seems to have problems w/ the voltage adjust and its nearly the price of a 5850.


----------



## DevilGear44

Oh well nevermind then.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm thinking i'll just grab the 5830 w/ MW2 and sell the coupon for around $20? So its like $244 -$20 and if I use the MIR -$15 more.

So in the end $209.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

New fan radiator fan setup. Complete overkill, but I love it.


----------



## Liighthead

woah at fans  and clean build nice work


----------



## Ktulu

Beautiful setup Kenny. San Aces rule, I wish I had room for a proper San Ace push/pull set up. How did the new set up effect your temps?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

My idle temp dropped around 4C-5C, load dropped around 3C-4C.

Idle on top, load on the bottom. Both were taken with the fans at 100%. I usually keep them around 40%.


----------



## DevilGear44

Nice!


----------



## ablearcher

Some extra cable management needed, but that's for later









Thank you ImmortalKenny, for your help on this. I found the bracket/clips where you said they would be.


----------



## XMAGUSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
how do you game with that mouse.

Surprisingly well, actually. I maintain it well, so it still glides like new, and I've used it so long that I prefer it over regular mice mostly for not having to move my wrist when gaming. And I don't game that competitively or really like playing games at uber-hard difficulties, so it never really impacts my gaming negatively.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Damn, my mom needs to borrow money for the closing payment of the house we are moving into. Looks like I will be waiting until the 28th :"(

Birthdays on the 26th







expect it to add $30 at least to my budget, doubt I will spend it though, if I do it will be on a nice headset.

I've pretty much decided what I plan to get, since the whole reason of this build is to not get a bunch of overkill parts.

Phenom II X2 555 $100
Sapphire HD5830 MW2 edition $244, but sell MW2 for around $35, also use $15 MIR if still valid.
MSI 890GX-G65 $130
500W Earthwatts Already have
500GB WD Blue Already have
SUGO SG02 $60
A-DATA DDR3 1333 gaming series $104


----------



## Weedvender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*










2GB DDR2 RAM 
2x WD 120GB 2.5 HDD
AMD Sempronâ„¢ Processor
TT cpu cooler

I ended up to buy AMD mTIX (Zotac) with x1 PCI, because I cant find AMD mITX with x16 PCI.. No thanks for intel mITX if you asked me.










They sell a 785G version. So try finding that.







Not this guy. 
http://www.amazon.com/Minix-780G-SP1.../dp/B001FRZQCO


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weedvender*


They sell a 785G version. So try finding that.







Not this guy. 
http://www.amazon.com/Minix-780G-SP1.../dp/B001FRZQCO


only X4 electrical.


----------



## jacobroufa

Can I join the club? I'm mini-itx now!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 
Can I join the club? I'm mini-itx now!










*scratches head* ummmm idk what to say lol... so much spare room XD


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 
Can I join the club? I'm mini-itx now!










big water cooling time


----------



## Liighthead

hahaha rads on rads on rads on rads with rads on the rads.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


hahaha rads on rads on rads on rads with rads on the rads.....


to the point where overworked pumps provide more heat than the CPU


----------



## how2overclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
Guess I should probably join this club. I got sick and tired of lugging my old antec 900 to and from University when I had holidays, so instead of buying a new motherboard and case, I just went all out and upgraded pretty much everything but my GPU and Power Supply.

I had no idea that fitting a whole system like this into such a small case would take so long! Had to think carefully about everything and cut out a few bits of one of the optical drive cages to fit in the cooler, but I got there in the end. The lian Li V351 is a really good looking case too, and very light, which is also a plus. Not overclocked anything yet, but at stock, the Coolit eco with a silverstone FM121 at half speed keeps my i7 running at about 32c idle. I'll post some pics up once I get back to university as I left my camera there.

How do you send a PM in this forum. Bleh.

Anyway I had a question about your setup. I have the same case and I was wondering how you got that CPU cooler in. Did you have to end up cutting or can that be avoided? The Corsair H50 doesn't fit without some modding apparently and I was hoping this one would just fit.


----------



## jacobroufa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
hahaha rads on rads on rads on rads with rads on the rads.....

So it can... rad while I rad?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *how2overclock* 
How do you send a PM in this forum.

Click on users name, box pops down, click send private message...


----------



## how2overclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobroufa*


So it can... rad while I rad?

Click on users name, box pops down, click send private message...










ah what is this, such an option definitely wasn't there when i clicked his name in the morning. Ah, thanks nonetheless.


----------



## DevilGear44

You joined OCN just to send a PM, didn't you?


----------



## nafljhy

now now, lets not judge. i've had people join just to pm me about things and thats ok.









in any case, welcome to OCN and i hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
now now, lets not judge. i've had people join just to pm me about things and thats ok.









in any case, welcome to OCN and i hope you enjoy your stay here.

ohhh... do I spy a fellow Taiwanesse?









or in OCNspeak: Taiwan'er


----------



## nafljhy

hahah. guilty! not only that, i'm also from CA.









sorry for the OT: i promise, i'll have new pics of my new m-itx build soon-ish?


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


You joined OCN just to send a PM, didn't you?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


now now, lets not judge. i've had people join just to pm me about things and thats ok.









in any case, welcome to OCN and i hope you enjoy your stay here.


Haha, I didn't mind him joining just to PM me. He only wanted confirmation that the Coolit fits inside the V351, not doing any harm. Anyway, got my new m-atx build playing nicely now, so here's a picture. You can see the V351 sitting nicely between my monitor/tv and my PS3.


----------



## Mootsfox

I like your setup. Only thing I'd change is a 30" for that 32".


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I like your setup. Only thing I'd change is a 30" for that 32".

So would I, if only I had the money for a nice 30" panel. I love this screen for playing games and watching movies, and even just browsing the internet, but it sucks for photo editing. I'm considering getting a nice 24" monitor for photo editing purposes.


----------



## nafljhy

thats a really nice setup ace!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

2 days, cmon.

Sad news...

I HAVE TO WAIT LONGER. I had to let my mother borrow my money and she needs to pay back 2 other places as well. My build will be delayed until sometime in may :'(


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


2 days, cmon.

Sad news...

I HAVE TO WAIT LONGER. I had to let my *motherboard* borrow my money and she needs to pay back 2 other places as well. My build will be delayed until sometime in may :'(


You've been on OCN for a while.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
You've been on OCN for a while.










Lol now thats just crazy.


----------



## 102014

thought i would share my desktop with you lot:

e8400 @ 4ghz
EVGA 8800gts 320mb 
4gb Kingston PC2-6400
30gb OCZ Vertex
2 * 19" lcd screens 
MCP355/XSPC Res top D-tek fuzion V2 XSPC RS360 RAD (currently cpu only loop, might add the gpu in to the loop depending on how much i can get a block for)

all stuffed in some cheap matx case (well the radiator is hanging of the back), will post pics later on









currently running arch linux, i got the gpu cheap over at ocf (about Â£30), as i have wanted to get in to pc gaming for a while, now i just need to get a copy of windows, and some games.


----------



## Jen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Depends on what you plan on using, it can be a PITA and really limit your GPU and cooling options.

Aside from the CPU and PSU fan there is pretty much no room for any other fans, I think I'll be using an external DVD drive too so I can stuff all the extra PSU cables in the empty drive bay, otherwise they really block what little airflow there is. It wasn't that hard to work with though, after the board is fitted, I just plugged in all the cables with the PSU outside of the case then slid the PSU in.

I wouldn't have went with it but it's the only decent quality/reasonably priced one I could find that would fit into my parents living room without my mother complaining...

I may switch to the PC-Q08 when it's actually released









EDIT: forget to mention.. The cable for the front USB ports is stupidly short and needed to be extended..

a 5770 pcs+ powercolor will fit this case if you remove the hard drive bracket and cut the back of case for dual slot cooler

useing a sfx powersupply will allow allow for a taller heatsink to be used.

i made a custom hard drive bracket that allowed hard drive to be mounted below the optical drive beside the switch area.

hope this helps anyone who decides to buy lian li pcq7 .

Jen


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen* 
a 5770 pcs+ powercolor will fit this case if you remove the hard drive bracket and cut the back of case for dual slot cooler

useing a sfx powersupply will allow allow for a taller heatsink to be used.

i made a custom hard drive bracket that allowed hard drive to be mounted below the optical drive beside the switch area.

hope this helps anyone who decides to buy lian li pcq7 .

Jen

are you from [H], too?


----------



## Mootsfox

Transplant:










No longer a mATX case :/ I will be putting another FM121 on the other side of that rad when I get off my lazy ass to go buy proper screws for it.


----------



## hondajt

Wow! I am really impressed with my Lan Gear Blackheart 100. It is rockin.

I am working on the review, it will be at least another day. I finally need some sleep.

So far what I can say:
*Can't wait for the new front panel, as the stock one is great for an optical drive, but I have a card reader, not an optical drive usually.
*Very tight fitting panels. Not a con, just not something I am used to.
*Included case fans are rather quiet. I was surprised.
*Superior Customer Service
*Large GPU, PSU & CPU Cooler fit nicely.

Rather good cable management for such a small case.


----------



## Ktulu

That is a nice case Mootfox. That is Lian Li right?


----------



## blooder11181

your machimes makes me build this

intel dj41mj mini-itx
core 2 duo e8400 or e7500
2x2gb ddr2 800
and my 8400gs 256mb pci

or
asus at5nm10-i (atom d510)
2x2gb ddr2 800
8400gs 256mb pci

what do you think
so far this are best optoins for mini-itx


----------



## hondajt

I'm in the middle of making a full write-up/review. However I thought I'd do some basic pictures.

Attachment 153916

Attachment 153917

Attachment 153918

Attachment 153919

Attachment 153920

These are the "before". After some basic cable management it looks 100 times better.


----------



## Ktulu

Whats with the double sided heatsink? Are you replacing it or installing it?


----------



## hondajt

I was test fitting the Kama Angle for my other rig. I ended up using the Dark Knight. It seemed like the better choice.

However the Kama did fit nicely in there and would probably be a great cooler. I just prefer the DK.


----------



## rmvvwls

I don't think I ever posted my rig in here. Specs in sig.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmvvwls* 
I don't think I ever posted my rig in here. Specs in sig.









Excellent build! That is really class with the red+black sleeving, fans and paint job you got on the burner and case.

Ya that is really nice man. Good work!


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


I'm in the middle of making a full write-up/review. However I thought I'd do some basic pictures.

Attachment 153916

Attachment 153917

Attachment 153918

Attachment 153919

Attachment 153920

These are the "before". After some basic cable management it looks 100 times better.


I just bought the same case, I'm waiting for it to arrive at my house. How long did it take for you to receive it?

I'll post some pics up my build as well. The case looks really nice in the all black.


----------



## nafljhy

here ish my scratch mini-tech: hephae


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


That is a nice case Mootfox. That is Lian Li right?


Yup, PC-E8.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...231&Tpk=pc-e8b


----------



## rmvvwls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Excellent build! That is really class with the red+black sleeving, fans and paint job you got on the burner and case.

Ya that is really nice man. Good work!


Thanks.
Always nice to be appreciated.

Also nafljhy, that is very cool. Well done.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Thanks.
Always nice to be appreciated.

Also nafljhy, that is very cool. Well done.


thanks rmv!

redspeester still amazes me on how clean it is!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Core i5 750 + HD4870 on a P55M-UD2 all crammed into a TX-381 case. I'll get pics later.







(Specs here)


----------



## Jen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


are you from [H], too?










yes

hugs

Jen


----------



## VZif

well...here's what I got for small and powerful...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VZif*


well...here's what I got for small and powerful...



















specs?







dont look to bad from what can seeeeee


----------



## VZif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


specs?







dont look to bad from what can seeeeee

















Well q6600, 4gb gskill and the HD4850. Not much to say really, its pretty stock I guess...just good quality parts.

This is the latest one though:

M350 case w/ dual slot GPU (currently an 8800gts)
4 gb Gskill ECO DDR3 7,7,7,21 /i3-530 / variable modular 150w PSU and external 500w psu (modular ANTEC) wireless N, 14 USBs, hdmi,DVI.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VZif*


Well q6600, 4gb gskill and the HD4850. Not much to say really, its pretty stock I guess...just good quality parts.

This is the latest one though:

M350 case w/ dual slot GPU (currently an 8800gts)
4 gb Gskill ECO DDR3 7,7,7,21 /i3-530 / variable modular 150w PSU and external 500w psu (modular ANTEC) wireless N, 14 USBs, hdmi,DVI.


go to user cp and on the left add system


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, this rig sure isn't beastly, but it's still matx













































*The inside*



















*The front*


----------



## DevilGear44

Does anybody know where in the damn world I can find the Silverstone ST45SF 450w power supply?!


----------



## Sakumo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Does anybody know where in the damn world I can find the Silverstone ST45SF 450w power supply?!


http://www.avadirect.com/product_det...asp?PRID=17027


----------



## scottath

this is interesting......

i emailed zotac about the mosfet temps on my H55-ITX Wifi and got the following:

Quote:

Hi,

Just an email asking about the Zotac H55-ITX Wifi

I'm running a i7 860 CPU in this board and it seems to run well.
My issue is that when the CPU is at full load there is an electrical smell coming from the cpu area of the motherboard.
i put my finger on the mosfets and was burnt by them.

i have since bought and fitted some solid copper heatsinks to the mosfets on the top side of the motherboard (am yet to do the ones on the underside)
Whilst running the CPU at full load now, the mostfets are still burning hot - maybe a fraction less due to the increase in surface area - but still VERY hot.

My concern lies in the long term life of this motherboard with these sorts of temperature (easily 90c + to burn me)
The motherboard is covered by your 5yr warranty but with these temperature i don't know if it will last that long.

I was wondering about during your testing phase of this motherboard how long it would last with the sort of heat loads that the mosfets endure with the load of a i7 chip.
The system it is running in is a very high end system - designed to be very small to fit into a workplace.
Specifications:
ATI HD5850 gfx card
Zotac H55-ITX Wifi motherboard
G.Skill 4gb Ripjaw ram
PSU is a Corsair HX-620w
Intel i7 860 (2.8ghz) CPU
CPU cooled by a Corsair H50 watercooling unit.

Everything is running fine but i'm quite concerned about the mosfet temperature, lack of a stock heatsink for them - especially for a motherboard certified for Intel i7 chips and its long term life span.

Is there any advice you can give me for this motherboard?
My past experiences with previous computer systems, hot mosfets = short life for a CPU and motherboard.

Looking forward to your answer

Scott Ath

Quote:

Dear Sir,

We are sorry that the H55-ITX specification is changed to not available for Intel i7 core processor. The Intel i7 860 could run on the H55-ITX board with full function. By the way, we find that the motherboard will rise to an unacceptable high temperature when the 860 has an extreme loading. This high temperature will damage the motherboard. Therefore, please don't use i7 processor on this board. We are sorry for any inconvenience caused.

B.rgds
I am now writing an email re compensation - if the board cannot handle what it was advertised (initially) i want something.

if i was to sell the 860 and buy a 750, id lose a large chunk of cash.
and i waited an extra 2.5 months to get the zotac board over the dfi....

anyone like to add to what i should say?


----------



## Liighthead

wow... that sucks man :S


----------



## scottath

im running my 860 regardless......

see if i can get a 750 out of them - then that will kick start my other mod (my lian li)

anyone want to add to my response - as it is atm:

Quote:

So this board is likely to fail running my cpu in the future when it was advertised as compatible.......

if i was to sell my i7 chip off and buy the top end i5 chip (i5 750) i would no doubt lose money and loose the additional processing power of the 4 additional HT cores.

i also waited an additional 2.5 months in order to purchase this board over the DFI board


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
im running my 860 regardless......

see if i can get a 750 out of them - then that will kick start my other mod (my lian li)

anyone want to add to my response - as it is atm:

You should add in how hurt you are as a customer and how it makes you regret your purchase.

Or second thing Zotac in the future.


----------



## scottath

my response thus far:

Quote:

I just looked up this claim of not being supported on this board and both of Zotac's Australian and USA websites still say that i7 800 series chips are supported.
This is pure and simple false advertising.

So what am i supposed to do with my current computer?
I have bought your motherboard over the DFI equivalent for the extra 3 sata ports and the integrated wifi card.
As the board was advertised as supporting the i7 860 i went ahead and bought that CPU.
In addition i signed/added my details to the 5yr warranty sheet under the impression that the board would run with my i7 - once again as advertised.

So this board is likely to fail running my cpu in the future when it was advertised as compatible.......

If i was to sell my i7 chip off and buy the top end i5 chip (i5 750) i would no doubt lose money and loose the additional processing power of the 4 additional HT cores.

I also waited an additional 2.5 months in order to purchase this board over the DFI board due to the worldwide stock issue and the faulty initial bios release issue.

This is unacceptable. Your own website in two different countries contradicts what your previous email says.

If the motherboard cannot do what your website says it can do then there is something wrong.
I have selected my components to the specifications that your website lists as compatible and your now saying that the motherboard will inevitably kill itself long term using this hardware.

This is by no-means a personal attack - but this is a little ridiculous.

This will make me second think my decision to get Zotac products in the future


----------



## TFL Replica

"lose the additional processing power" not loose it.


----------



## scottath

yep - just changed that....lol.


----------



## scottath

pretty sure this will be what i send.

Quote:



I just looked up this claim of not being supported on this board and both of Zotac's Australian and USA websites still say that i7 800 series chips are supported.
This is pure and simple false advertising if this is true.

So what am i supposed to do with my current computer?
I have bought your motherboard over the DFI equivalent for the extra 3 sata ports and the integrated wifi card.
As the board was advertised as supporting the i7 860 i went ahead and bought that CPU.
In addition i signed/added my details to the 5yr warranty sheet under the impression that the board would run with my i7 - once again as advertised.

So this board is likely to fail running my cpu in the future when it was advertised as compatible.......

If i was to sell my i7 chip off and buy the top end i5 chip (i5 750) i would lose money and lose the additional processing power of the 4 additional HT cores.

I also waited an additional 2.5 months in order to purchase this board over the DFI motherboard due to the worldwide stock issue and the faulty initial bios release issue.

This is unacceptable. Your own website in two different countries contradicts what your previous email says.

If the motherboard cannot do what your website says it can do then there is something wrong.
I have selected my components to the specifications that your website lists as compatible and your now saying that the motherboard will inevitably kill itself long term using this hardware.

This is by no-means a personal attack - but this is a little ridiculous.

I'm thinking of taking this further to the Dept. of Fair Trading, media or other places if we cannot work something out.

Is there anything in the form of compensation for these errors?

This will give me second thoughts on purchasing Zotac products in the future

Thanks

Scott Ath


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks good. Keep us posted on their response.


----------



## scottath

sent - this will be interesting.


----------



## scottath

i think the mobo knows i sent that email from it......

it just bricked itself from a bios flash - all was fine, rebooted (from dos) and well....nothing

great......rounds off a great day:

killed mobo,
hand is still screwed
gfx card is still dying
yelled at a zotac guy
oh - and have 2 assignments due
and mum wants me to fix the htpc again


----------



## DevilGear44

Lesson learned: mATX from now on!


----------



## jacobroufa

Last time I posted in this thread I only had the GF9300-G-E. It was in an Antec 902. Maybe you guys remember...

But I digress. I still have this GF9300-G-E. In a different case. Under water.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 


















you're too good... do you use the thing like that or do you use the case with sides and top on sometimes?

and whats that GPU, looks like mu brothers HIS 5770, but idk.


----------



## jacobroufa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 







you're too good... do you use the thing like that or do you use the case with sides and top on sometimes?

and whats that GPU, looks like mu brothers HIS 5770, but idk.

Hehe thanks.







Top is actually off right now because of the huge bend on top of the reservoir, but I've got a 90 degree fitting coming in the mail, might actually be here today.







So hopefully I'll be able to put a top on her tonight!!!!!!







GPU is a Zotac 8800GT AMP! Edition. That, too, will be under water soon.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 
Hehe thanks.







Top is actually off right now because of the huge bend on top of the reservoir, but I've got a 90 degree fitting coming in the mail, might actually be here today.







So hopefully I'll be able to put a top on her tonight!!!!!!







GPU is a Zotac 8800GT AMP! Edition. That, too, will be under water soon.









Nice!









E: Oh, and how does the PSU fit?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I don't have any sexy pictures yet, but I have one, too. I'll be replacing the video card this summer, most likely.


----------



## jacobroufa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
Oh, and how does the PSU fit?









HAHA at the moment it doesn't. I'm just using my x650 until I have the extra scratch to get a tiny PSU. Probably this one. And even this will have to be modded heavily to get it to fit right.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobroufa*


HAHA at the moment it doesn't. I'm just using my x650 until I have the extra scratch to get a tiny PSU. Probably this one. And even this will have to be modded heavily to get it to fit right.










Athena Power (PSU wise) = Don't Touch.

I'd suggest looking at the ST45SF or getting an FSP SFX 300w PSU. Those are the only good quality PSU's in SFF sizes that don't come with a case already and have 6pin PCIe connectors.

The FSP unit is the same one from the Sugo5 case.

There's also the Antec MT350 (picture here), I don't know for sure who makes it, but my guess would be Delta, and I'd expect a similar design to the Earthwatts Green PSUs.


----------



## jacobroufa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Athena Power (PSU wise) = Don't Touch.

I'd suggest looking at the ST45SF or getting an FSP SFX 300w PSU. Those are the only good quality PSU's in SFF sizes that don't come with a case already and have 6pin PCIe connectors.

The FSP unit is the same one from the Sugo5 case.

There's also the Antec MT350 (picture here), I don't know for sure who makes it, but my guess would be Delta, and I'd expect a similar design to the Earthwatts Green PSUs.

You're right about the PSU. I hadn't taken enough time to look and see what PSUs other manufacturers had to offer in a FlexATX form factor. That is the one I require... Can't use SFX unfortunately. Probably going to go with this one, as Seasonic is a manufacturer I trust highly. Better price than the AP I listed earlier, too. Thanks for helping me to think about this a bit more, Tator!


----------



## scottath

no reply from zotac yet.

and yes - my zotac board is now (ironically) dead.

pretty sure its bios related - not mosfet related though

just packed it away for RMA.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobroufa*


You're right about the PSU. I hadn't taken enough time to look and see what PSUs other manufacturers had to offer in a FlexATX form factor. That is the one I require... Can't use SFX unfortunately. Probably going to go with this one, as Seasonic is a manufacturer I trust highly. Better price than the AP I listed earlier, too. Thanks for helping me to think about this a bit more, Tator!










The Antec MT350 is a Flex ATX PSU IIRC with a standard PCIe x16

EDIT: Nah, I'm wrong. 
http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/conn...p?ProdID=15301

That's the connector layout.


----------



## 00Smurf

I'd Like to join. Currently its an amd x6 1090T BE, switching to an i7 975EE ith gene 2 mobo here this weekend.

(Current)
Coolermaster 1000W PSU
H50
8gb Ram
Msi 890GXM
2 x 5870 SOC 950/1300
blu-ray drive
vertex 2 100GB SSD
300GB Velociraptor *switching to 600gb
*Frozen-CPU fan controller.


----------



## jimwest

Not really beastly, but plays everything on High (with the exception of BF:BC2). Got the CPU up to 3.4ghz on stock voltage and stock Phenom cooler. Looking for a new cooler before I decide to OC any higher. This thing is spinning at almost 6000rpm.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I'd Like to join. Currently its an amd x6 1090T BE, switching to an i7 975EE ith gene 2 mobo here this weekend.

(Current)
Coolermaster 1000W PSU
H50
8gb Ram
Msi 890GXM
2 x 5870 SOC 950/1300
blu-ray drive
vertex 2 100GB SSD
300GB Velociraptor *switching to 600gb
*Frozen-CPU fan controller.

<snip>


Can I say ZOMG?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
Can I say ZOMG?























i second this


----------



## VZif

Most recent Build:









No idea what it can do until I throw a 470 on this bad boy.
Water cooled i3-530 2.93ghz
4gb GSkill 7,7,7,21 DDR3
Win7 64bit Ultimate
and its REALLy small.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VZif* 
Most recent Build:









No idea what it can do until I throw a 470 on this bad boy.
Water cooled i3-530 2.93ghz
4gb GSkill 7,7,7,21 DDR3
Win7 64bit Ultimate
and its REALLy small.

Now make a VESA mount, so it can attach to the back of a monitor, for even more awesomeness


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VZif*


Most recent Build:









No idea what it can do until I throw a 470 on this bad boy.
Water cooled i3-530 2.93ghz
4gb GSkill 7,7,7,21 DDR3
Win7 64bit Ultimate
and its REALLy small.


dam got any more pics? or a worklog looks nice hehe


----------



## imadude10

I wanna join! I will be sleeving cables when I can afford it







I also have to cover up those blue LED's on the Mobo.


----------



## 00Smurf

Changeover build log. i7 power.


----------



## 00Smurf




----------



## VZif

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Now make a VESA mount, so it can attach to the back of a monitor, for even more awesomeness












































Uhm...http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...x-beastie.html


----------



## VZif

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
dam got any more pics? or a worklog looks nice hehe

And Doub le Uhm...

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ts-wonder.html

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...x-beastie.html


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VZif* 
Uhm...http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...x-beastie.html

Doubly awesome


----------



## blooder11181

my new mini itx parts

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2735

cpu waiting


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


my new mini itx parts

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2735

cpu waiting


looking good.


----------



## V!le

Definitely joining this club. Though my build is small in size, it's sure to land a 17-hit combo. _/SF reference_


----------



## Ktulu

I got some new toys...









Reorganized the cables, got a SATA disc drive instead of IDE so now I can use another HD I had lying around. I got a couple of Spinpoints in RAID 0 but I am maxed out on SATA connectors now. My friend is letting me borrow his Zotac 285 GTX Amp, but the card smashed the hell out of the SATA slots. I bought some sweet black cables but the connectors are too tall so I am using a bunch of older ones which work for now.

This case is is pretty much as good as it is going to get for a while. Not a lot of room for much more. I was thinking of getting on SSD, but I can't run that with mobo RAID apparently because you can't have both TRIM and RAID working on an AMD chipset.

The cable management is looking pretty good. Pretty good as in Demi Moore looks pretty good heh. Maybe not Megan Fox, but hey I look what I have to work with!

My case log is in the sig. I GUESS I could update the thread with new pictures...


----------



## blooder11181

HARDWARE AND ALBUM UPDATE
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2735

my sapphire is getting blue (not bsod) and gray? i use 10.3 to 10.5 and stays the same
now using hd2600xt


----------



## da tick 07

my rig will be up here once i get compression fittings. 360 radiator in a matx case. WIN


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


HARDWARE AND ALBUM UPDATE
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2735

my sapphire is getting blue (not bsod) and gray? i use 10.3 to 10.5 and stays the same 
now using hd2600xt


 Hmmmm... try using driver sweeper to give you a (cleaner) reinstall.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


my rig will be up here once i get compression fittings. 360 radiator in a matx case. WIN


 I only could fit my 240 externally









Best of luck to you!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Hmmmm... try using driver sweeper to give you a (cleaner) reinstall.

i did fresh install on win7 ultimate for each driver


----------



## toyz72

hey all....hoping i can join this club to. my parts come in tuesday. heres a run down of my parts.
amd 965 
gigabyte 880g matx sata3 and usb3.0
4 gig crucal ballistic 1600 ddr3
corsair 650hx psu
wd black 640 hdd
asus 5850 ref.
liteon burner
sb xfi
corsair h50
antec p180
i hope you guys don't down me for using the p180...i seen people saying its not ssf. but it's one sweet case.


----------



## downlinx

well here is mine, its up for appraisal, but its in my basement now.
its in a cooler master elite 340 case.
















picture taken pre-wire management.








I will get better pics when i get home.


----------



## toyz72

adding mine now to...just got it done.


----------



## Jeebus

Actually nevermind.

:d

My current build is pretty small but i'm looking to make one as small/quiet as possible.
Will probably have a thread within a couple of months.

rampage gene II + i7 920/930 + gtx 470 + air cooled @ 20db is what i'm looking for.
Also will be as small as possible, custom case.


----------



## reflex99

Here is my baby:


























Specs in sig

How would you rate this on the Badass scale?


----------



## DevilGear44

7.5/10.







Get a decent cooler and new(er) GPU and you've got a winner.


----------



## Liighthead

nice







i want a sg05







lol might get one someday soonish.... bday







D lol yeah im poor <3


----------



## scottath

i have mine to sell








mines got the mod for the atx psu too - and your in Australia - bonus
ps - come join the club -0 not just fake join by putting the link in your sig....lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i have mine to sell








mines got the mod for the atx psu too - and your in Australia - bonus
ps - come join the club -0 not just fake join by putting the link in your sig....lol


yeah lol that 2... and u shuld get a pm quite soon


----------



## ryboto

Making an mITX system out of the parts in my sig. Still waiting on Lan-Gear for the case, but there's a chance I'll be part of the prototype testing. I'll know more possibly by next week. Otherwise, I still need a T-balancer, then I'll be set.


----------



## Mr.Pie

M-ATX rig with an i7 and possibly a 5850 in a modded dell slim case coming soon


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
M-ATX rig with an i7 and possibly a 5850 in a modded dell slim case coming soon









oooo worklog? hehe what mods u doing?


----------



## scottath

For all with i7s and looking at the Zotac H55-ITX Wifi - they dont support i7s on them anymore....
Look at the DFI or the soon to come out Gigabyte board (gigabyte has USB3 too)


----------



## Liighthead

ooo a gigabyte itx  koolies..... be good to get them to start shotting out itx boards
















and what ended up happening with ur zotac H55-itx scottath? they do anything about it?


----------



## scottath

refunded me @ RRP price.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


For all with i7s and looking at the Zotac H55-ITX Wifi - they dont support i7s on them anymore....
Look at the DFI or the soon to come out Gigabyte board (gigabyte has USB3 too)


I second this. I Burnt out 3 of them with my i7 860. I'm now on my 4th and i put a scythe mini on the NB and heatsinks on every IC on the board i could find. Running alot better now.


----------



## brodie337

Here's what's on the cards for my next rig:
Lian Li PC-V351B
MSI 890GXM-G65
AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
Corsair H50
Arctic Cooling 120mm Fans, plus an 80mm
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB (2x XMS3 2GB) PC-12800 (1600MHz)
Asus ATI EAH5870
750W "Antec" TruePower ATX Power Supply
Asus MT276H 27.0" Monitor

I'm hoping to get started on it in the next month or two, funds permitting.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


oooo worklog? hehe what mods u doing?
























maybe If i'm up to the task









will be using a dremel to make more fan holes, making a space for the Coolit ECO ALC 92mm rad and maybe some changes to the drive bay


----------



## staryoshi

I'm replacing my i7 860 / Inferno Katana with a i3 530 / Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3. It will be in my CM 690 Adv II though, as I need room to mount my spitfire on the 5850







It may move to a Sugo5 at some point (love working with that case)... and I may use the i7 860 instead. IDK, I'll be posting an extensive review of the motherboard after it gets here.

Why go to such lengths to accommodate my spitfire? My GPU core is idling at 16C right now, that's why


----------



## Batou

Hello guys, my sugo version 2 is ready, i post in the watercooling thread but i'd like to show you some images and enter the club!

Specs are: 
Silverstone Sugo SG04-h highly modded
i7 920 @3800Ghz 1.184v - EK supreme HF block
6 gb XMS3
PSU corsair HX650
GFX HD5770 vapor-x
intel X25-M G2 80gb
mcp 350 + EK dual rad + tygon tubes

Here's my baby:









hope you like it


----------



## mr. biggums

here be mine


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


here be mine


















DURACRAFT FAN!
I have 2 of em. They last a LIFETIME! When you drop it, it bounces like a basketball..


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


DURACRAFT FAN!
I have 2 of em. They last a LIFETIME! When you drop it, it bounces like a basketball..


its pointing directly at me keeping me cool and forcing me to keep my headphones on lol.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


its pointing directly at me keeping me cool and forcing me to keep my headphones on lol.



such a quick fix for cooling down

..sometimes I point it at my computer


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


Hello guys, my sugo version 2 is ready, i post in the watercooling thread but i'd like to show you some images and enter the club!

Specs are: 
Silverstone Sugo SG04-h highly modded
i7 920 @3800Ghz 1.184v - EK supreme HF block
6 gb XMS3
PSU corsair HX650
GFX HD5770 vapor-x
intel X25-M G2 80gb
mcp 350 + EK dual rad + tygon tubes

Here's my baby:

img
img
img

hope you like it











nice setup.... was looking into getting a sg03 ( bout $40 cheaper just doesnt have that frount door thing and handle. ) 
u like urs? hows ur temps?







anythnig u dont like on it?


----------



## Batou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


nice setup.... was looking into getting a sg03 ( bout $40 cheaper just doesnt have that frount door thing and handle. ) 
u like urs? hows ur temps?







anythnig u dont like on it?


I like it, the problem, i guess, less space = a lot of work

I spent like 3 months to setup it how i wanted, temps are fine,
7 degrees below than corsair h50 setup, now i get 58Â° max on
the hottest core (#1) after 2 hours of prime95 running in full load, 
and i idle @ 30-35Â°. 
All of this running in safe mode @3.8Ghz and 1.184 V,
i've got a cpu very nice for voltages and very bad for temps, 
a hot chip. Anyway fully stable 24h @ this voltage with prime.

Btw, SG03>SG04. The idea of the front panel closed is a bad one,
i did a mistake purchasing the 04, since the 03 is perfect to fit
the radiator on the front panel without working so much as i did.
I had to make a very big hole in the 3mm aluminum panel....
without the air coming trough the front, or exiting from it,
the case airflow is ok, without it isn't really.

Anyway the quality of Silverstone cases is very good, all my
problems were caused by the lack of space to fit all the components.


----------



## Liighthead

nice work on ur case btw... had a look at the log.... really well done























im only gonna have sig rig with gts250... probaly not oced to much.... cpu be on stock cooling but put some nice fans at frount ( maby a slot cooler ) should be alright









btw how much room is their between the frount of the case and the motherboard tray?


----------



## Batou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


btw how much room is their between the frount of the case and the motherboard tray?


Guess it is 4cm or a bit less, but the SG03 has got like 04 a frontal
fan frame that give you another 06-07mm. can also put 2 38mm fans,
the problem is the noise! The 3.5 bay in the front can be used for a
3.5 fan control panel


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


Guess it is 4cm or a bit less, but the SG03 has got like 04 a frontal
fan frame that give you another 06-07mm. can also put 2 38mm fans,
the problem is the noise! The 3.5 bay in the front can be used for a
3.5 fan control panel










sounds good







need the fan controller though haha or a switch for them







easy done







thx


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


I like it, the problem, i guess, less space = a lot of work


 Haha, so true. Just look at my old SG02 build








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6924...blearcher.html


----------



## Batou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Haha, so true. Just look at my old SG02 build








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6924...blearcher.html


A nice build that one! Not lucky with temps


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


A nice build that one! Not lucky with temps










 lol. I considered 70C i7 930 load temps a godsend (@ stock). Previously, it would get (within seconds) to 80C, and I just pulled the power cable int he back, before any damage occured.

And don't get me started about how horrid the NB temps were...


----------



## jamesman32

Hey guys! Hoping to join this club with my newest build.

Specs on the rig are in the sig

These first pics are just with the PSU and H50


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


Hey guys! Hoping to join this club with my newest build.

Specs on the rig are in the sig

These first pics are just with the PSU and H50


Awesome build dude


----------



## ablearcher

Nice







.

I really am now eagrly awaiting for more pics


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


Awesome build dude


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nice







.

I really am now eagrly awaiting for more pics










Any specific angles you want to see of the case?


----------



## mmx+

That's awesome!
Not really my style in terms of the paint job, but it looks great nonetheless!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


Any specific angles you want to see of the case?


 Hello,

I'm just curious how you are going to fit your HD5850 (I am assuming that is your sigrig?) into that case









It should barely fit in, but my interest has been piqued, already









And your final wiring, since that is what makes or break the sucess of a build, IMO.

Thank you very much!









-AbleArcher


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's awesome!
Not really my style in terms of the paint job, but it looks great nonetheless!


Thanks! The case is actually jet black, with white sponge painted over it. I used a standard household sponge. I think if I ever do the affect again, I'll use one of those fancy "painter's" sponges.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Hello,

I'm just curious how you are going to fit your HD5850 (I am assuming that is your sigrig?) into that case









It should barely fit in, but my interest has been piqued, already









And your final wiring, since that is what makes or break the sucess of a build, IMO.

Thank you very much!









-AbleArcher


Give me about a week, and I'll have the pics up. The motherboard is currently in RMA and the GPU is on order, so it's not complete yet, per se. I do however have a 4870 I could throw in for mockup that's lying around.

Of course, I'll have to do a complete shot once everything is in there. I'm a little nervous with getting the H50's tubing to bend enough under the PSU, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## scottath

jamesman32:
Nice looking build - any plans for the same finish on the PSU?
As for the 5850 - the 4870 is exactly the same size - i have a dead one that i used as a template for mine (before i killed the mobo and went back to my HUGE Lian Li)

Something i would sujjest - is you have the H50 the right way, add a strip of tape or something non-conductive to the side of the H50 rad - as with the 5850/4870 in there there is ~1mm to the back side of the card.

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ck-pocket.html

Thats a link to my worklog on my sg05.
I ran a i7 860 - but other than that our setups are almost the same (i also managed to fit in 2 3.5" HDDs), and i modding in a full ATX PSU

Hope if gives you some good ideas.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
jamesman32:
Nice looking build - any plans for the same finish on the PSU?
As for the 5850 - the 4870 is exactly the same size - i have a dead one that i used as a template for mine (before i killed the mobo and went back to my HUGE Lian Li)

Something i would sujjest - is you have the H50 the right way, add a strip of tape or something non-conductive to the side of the H50 rad - as with the 5850/4870 in there there is ~1mm to the back side of the card.

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ck-pocket.html

Thats a link to my worklog on my sg05.
I ran a i7 860 - but other than that our setups are almost the same (i also managed to fit in 2 3.5" HDDs), and i modding in a full ATX PSU

Hope if gives you some good ideas.

I may or may not finish the PSU. I kinda like it as is, but we'll see what happens









As for the H50, I thought about that issue while I was doing the mockup with the 4870 and applied a little black electrical tape to the side.

Thanks for the advice though man!


----------



## staryoshi

I always wondered how the Ultra X4 would fit in the Sugo 05. Glad to see that it's workable. I modded my last Sugo 05 case to fit a 120mm intake fan on the top next to the PSU and a side intake by the CPU vent (100mm Scythe Slim). I love cutting up that little guy.

Here's a taste of what I'm working on now.

You can't use an h50 on that Gigabyte board! Or can you?







I cut up the backside of the mount. It looks wider than it is, the part that actually touches the motherboard is not that wide, so it has no issues clearing the critical components.

I'm testing a few GT 240s before I toss my 5770 in there. Using a single AP-14 fan in a pull config (yes, I said pull) I'm staying under 60C prime on the i7 860 stock (turbo/ht enabled) with 25C (warm







) ambient. I'm going to replace it with an AP-15. I may use another one for push-pull, as I have a splitter, but I won't be OCing it. This PC is shaping up to be a beast









Gentle Typhoons produce such a strong pulling force that it's not terrible to mount it in a pull config. They can suck the barnacles off a hull.


----------



## zads

400mm x 320mm x 150mm, specs in the sig.

Running in Phase 1 (when it had a full ATX mobo):









Part-way through Phase 2 (now with uATX mobo):


----------



## Liighthead

nice case.... ur sig says u have 2 x 256gb ssds and 8 x 128gb :S how theeeeeeeeee .... whyyy


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zads* 
400mm x 320mm x 150mm, specs in the sig.

Running in Phase 1 (when it had a full ATX mobo):









Part-way through Phase 2 (now with uATX mobo):










Nice setup









What thickness of acrylic did you use?

Do you have a build log for this?


----------



## CrazyV

Nothing fancy and the pics where taken with my phone so not the greatest. Both rigs are AMD 1055T's made from parts i had laying around in the shops.





































Will have better pic's when i get some lighting. I have one more just like the white one but lime green. Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyV* 
Nothing fancy and the pics where taken with my phone so not the greatest. Both rigs are AMD 1055T's made from parts i had laying around in the shops.

Will have better pic's when i get some lighting. I have one more just like the white one but lime green. Thanks for looking!!!









another vulcan user







what heatsync are you using in it?


----------



## zads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
nice case.... ur sig says u have 2 x 256gb ssds and 8 x 128gb :S how theeeeeeeeee .... whyyy

Yeah I work for an OEM SSD manufacturer..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nice setup









What thickness of acrylic did you use?

Do you have a build log for this?









I used 1/4" acrylic all around.
In retrospect, I think I should have gone for 3/8" in the front and back panels, because the frame gets a bit narrow/thin, but oh well.

I have a build log over at XS.. it was for an ASUS competition.
No build log on here, maybe I'll post the whole thing after I'm done with stage 2..


----------



## TheScavenger

There are some great builds in here. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## reflex99

more badass now?








added 5770. Should bring me up to about a 8.5/10 badass points.


----------



## Ktulu

I am finally swapping out my Copper TRUE for a friends H50 on my Sig Rig. I am still going to use My San Ace tho plus another for push pull.

Cable management is coming too.

Any of you know a cable management box like this but smaller?


----------



## Liighthead

should be getting a coolermaster elite 341. for $25 in few days... firends getting a vulcan so yeh :]pst pics when get it n stuff .....

i wanna paint it but carnt atm lol so maby nother day :]


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


more badass now?

added 5770. Should bring me up to about a 8.5/10 badass points.


 Nice









For your sig, the cooler is called the "phoenix" or "V1" cooler by the folks over at ATi/AMD.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reflex99* 
more badass now?
added 5770. Should bring me up to about a 8.5/10 badass points.

Get rid of the stock Intel cooler and you get a +.5


----------



## YangerD

Wow! Some of you guys have really beastly rigs in those tiny cases. It's amazing to see


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Wow! Some of you guys have really beastly rigs in those tiny cases. It's amazing to see










 yeah, I wanted mine portable. Though I'd have to go mATX-->mITX for that to truely happen


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Get rid of the stock Intel cooler and you get a +.5









H50 is the next likely upgrade


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Wow I am glad I found this Club! I will get some pics soon. AWESOME rigs guys!


----------



## brodie337

I plan on joining with a new little build:

Lian Li PC-V351B
MSI 890GXM-G65
AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
Corsair H50
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB (2x XMS3 2GB) PC-12800 (1600MHz) x2
Asus ATI EAH5870 V2 x2
850W Silverstone Strider PSU


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


I plan on joining with a new little build:

Lian Li PC-V351B
MSI 890GXM-G65
AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
Corsair H50
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB (2x XMS3 2GB) PC-12800 (1600MHz) x2
Asus ATI EAH5870 V2 x2
850W Silverstone Strider PSU


Post pictures man! I want to see a H50 and a XFIRE 5870's in a 351


----------



## brodie337

I will when I get the bits. There's a log over in the AMD section.


----------



## TARRCO

awwok kool. Still post them in here when you have it


----------



## brodie337

Will do, although that will be a while. I ordered the CPU, MoBo, RAM and Power supply today,but the rest of the build will be bought as I have the money to do so, using bits from the Failbox while I'm waiting to have a working build.

I'm debating whether or not the GPU choice is a good idea. the 6000 series is out soon apparently, so dropping the cash on a pair of 5870s might not be the smartest thing.

Another concern is the heat of a 4GHz hex core and a pair of high end GPUs in such a tight space. Does anyone have some insight into this.

I warn you that this could take a while, on a casual weekend job. I'll keep you all posted though.


----------



## TARRCO

Got my Vulcan 2 days ago









Upgraded from a Elite 341.

Lovin' it.

Cable management took me about 2-3 hours lol. But I'm amazed at what this case can fit in it







Yes I have a really low end system but this case could easily fit a full tower system.. on a matx board ofcourse lol

anyways... PIC



























*The heat sink wouldn't fit with the fan facing the back.. So I put it so the fan faces towards the top and it fits just by like at least 1cm. JUST!*



















*The red switch is a little custom switch I put in for one of the fans. The case doesnt come with that switch but it comes with the one under it. Which turns one of the 120's and the front orange LED's on/off, Pretty neat ha.*










*As I said before.. Just fits!*









































































Let me know what you think


----------



## FriendlySuburban

Looks sexy mate, keep up the good work! when I upgrade from the future Rampage II Gene and i7 920 i'll give it to you to chuck in this


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FriendlySuburban* 
Looks sexy mate, keep up the good work! when I upgrade from the future Rampage II Gene and i7 920 i'll give it to you to chuck in this









Hahaha. Thanks dude







And yeah for sure. That system would look sick in this case. Especially SLI GTX 470's


----------



## whe3ls

crappy cell phone pic


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


crappy cell phone pic











That loooks pretty nice. It would look really good with a black paint job on the inside of the case and white tubing for the watercooling. That would contrast really well. But either way it looks alright like that.


----------



## brodie337

Well, the first pieces are here...










Though no RAM or Power Supply till about Monday, so I can't fire it up.









See this thread for the log:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post9934680

All comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brodie337* 
Well, the first pieces are here...

Though no RAM or Power Supply till about Monday, so I can't fire it up.









See this thread for the log:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post9934680

All comments and suggestions are welcome!

That's an awesome AMD motherboard


----------



## Liighthead

@ TARCO... take pic of heatsink... how close it is to not fitting ahahahaha ... nice work on cables







u took ur time hahaha

n gotta pst pics of 341 sometime haha

not sure how it is... or without 3 random 80mm fans ( 2 cable tied down







the 120mm fan at frount pushes nothing >.> 9400 was hitting 85 under load ( mw2 ))


----------



## candy_van

OK, this isn't for me, but a build I'm doin for a family member (figured this would be the best place to post







); here's the build thus far:

- Athlon II X4 620
- Gigabyte 785GMT-UD2H
- 2x2GB G.Skill DDR3 1333
- Antec NeoPower 500w
- WD5000AAKS
- CD/DVD burner
- Win 7 Home Premium x64

For the case I'm thinking Silverstone TJ08, I can get one for $99 shipped and it would put the build's total to $551 (not bad, actually ties Dell's cost for an XPS 7100).

Any other suggestions?

I've been looking around like crazy, but the poor quality of many other cases is just unacceptable to me.
It's too bad Silverstone's PS05-B is so big; it's an awesome case for $50 shipped, but doesn't suit this particular build at all (too big) :/


----------



## TheScavenger

I'm not sure how much your paying for the gigabyte board but how about stepping up to a newer chipset?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-194-_-Product


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *candy_van*


OK, this isn't for me, but a build I'm doin for a family member (figured this would be the best place to post







); here's the build thus far:

- Athlon II X4 620
- Gigabyte 785GMT-UD2H
- 2x2GB G.Skill DDR3 1333
- Antec NeoPower 500w
- WD5000AAKS
- CD/DVD burner
- Win 7 Home Premium x64

For the case I'm thinking Silverstone TJ08, I can get one for $99 shipped and it would put the build's total to $551 (not bad, actually ties Dell's cost for an XPS 7100).

Any other suggestions?

I've been looking around like crazy, but the poor quality of many other cases is just unacceptable to me.
It's too bad Silverstone's PS05-B is so big; it's an awesome case for $50 shipped, but doesn't suit this particular build at all (too big) :/


If you haven't already ordered the parts, order this combo here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.412230

You get an Athlon II X4 635 for $93.48 shipped vs $97.99 for the Athlon II X4 620. Also the 635 is a better overclocker and runs cooler than the 620.

Also, I'd suggest upgrading to a 880G instead of the 785G. Newer chipset, more features, better support in the future.


----------



## candy_van

Already got the board, got it for $79 shipped w/ promo on eWiz








(chip was $75 shipped and PSU was $40 shipped too; everything else is still pending)

Not too worried bout using a 785G chipset, this is primarly HTPC for my parents.
Really trying to figure out what to do for a case now, it's tough there really arent any decent cheap mATX cases (or even smaller ATX).


----------



## toyz72

what about this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119193
or even
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147112


----------



## Tehwall

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119193

If you can afford an extra $25 (after shipping), this one looks amazing once you take off the handle on the top. All black, comes with lots empty fan slots, cable management holes, mesh side window, sexy. IMO, a case you keep for ever, doesn't really need to be upgraded. I'd choose the NZXT for an extra $25 as you won't be upgrading it for a long time.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146065


----------



## jamesman32

Hey guys! I've got a small update on the rig I first showed you guys over a week ago here 
http://www.overclock.net/9819323-post913.html

Now, I got all my parts in, and the rig is finished










Booted up first time just fine. I've got the i5 750 sitting at 3.4ghz on stock volts, idling around 27c.


----------



## brodie337

What case is that?

Do you have any pics of the internals?


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


What case is that?

Do you have any pics of the internals?


It's a heavily modded Silverstone SG05









At the moment I have no pics with everything installed. However in my original post there's a few shots of the interior.


----------



## lanken123

what form factor is that PSU?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lanken123*


what form factor is that PSU?


It's the Ultra X4 450w mATX unit.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's the Ultra X4 450w mATX unit.


Yep! It's also louder than hell and makes weird noises under load...

I definitely wouldn't recommend buying one. Probably the worst purchase of the build


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


what about this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119193
or even
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147112



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119193

If you can afford an extra $25 (after shipping), this one looks amazing once you take off the handle on the top. All black, comes with lots empty fan slots, cable management holes, mesh side window, sexy. IMO, a case you keep for ever, doesn't really need to be upgraded. I'd choose the NZXT for an extra $25 as you won't be upgrading it for a long time.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146065


Yea, I've looked at the Elite 341; it's basically a cheaper made TJ08 w/o a removeable mobo tray.
I'd still lean toward the Silvestone though, as I'd be just w/in budget and it looks better.

The NZXT is nice internally, but it's too flashy; the build needs to have a more clean and/or conservative look to it.
Would really like to find something with good cable management, but that's few and far between aside from going P180 Mini (which I don't think they'd go for)...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamesman32* 
It's a heavily modded Silverstone SG05









At the moment I have no pics with everything installed. However in my original post there's a few shots of the interior.


Moarrrrrr









nice work :]


----------



## toyz72

well the p180 is the best matx case you can get,imo. but i understand they ain't cheap either. i'd go with the cooler master case. i've seen a couple on here and there really not to flashy. but they also look easy to work with.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


well the p180 is the best matx case you can get,imo. but i understand they ain't cheap either. i'd go with the cooler master case. i've seen a couple on here and there really not to flashy. but they also look easy to work with.


It is, but it's not much smaller than a ATX Mid Tower cause it's so roomy which kind of takes away from having a MATX.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


well the p180 is the best matx case you can get,imo. but i understand they ain't cheap either. i'd go with the cooler master case. i've seen a couple on here and there really not to flashy. but they also look easy to work with.


The P180 mini, while being mATX is hardly an SFF case. It doesn't fit the HTPC and the size, shape and weight make it unideal for lan parties too. Not saying it's a bad case but your post just REEKS of owner's bias (plus you're wrong).


----------



## candy_van

The heck aren't there any good mATX cases with bottom mounted PSUs or at least good cable management routes?
This is starting to annoy me; so many cheap $50-80 cases out now with excellent cable management, cooling etc, but they're all mid-towers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toyz72* 
well the p180 is the best matx case you can get,imo. but i understand they ain't cheap either. i'd go with the cooler master case. i've seen a couple on here and there really not to flashy. but they also look easy to work with.

Yea, the CM341 does look a lot like th TJ08 internally.
I'd really like to find something that would let me have a clean interior too though; none of these mATX towers have good cable management :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
It is, but it's not much smaller than a ATX Mid Tower cause it's so roomy which kind of takes away from having a MATX.

Not so much the size that ruins it for the build, actually it's the looks; it still says "gaming computer" and needs to be a bit more conservative.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
The P180 mini, while being mATX is hardly an SFF case. It doesn't fit the HTPC and the size, shape and weight make it unideal for lan parties too. Not saying it's a bad case but your post just REEKS of owner's bias (plus you're wrong).

How is he wrong? Who dictates what "the best" mATX case is?
I'm not looking for another P180 Mini obviously, perhaps that's what you meant though.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Ook, so this summer I have two projects going on, the first being im going to put an old p4 matx system in a cereal box, im not going to spoil it, but watch this space!









My second being where my problem crops up, im off to uni soon so im after building a ssf gaming rig. The components I need to incorporate into this build are one of those new shiny 95w 1055ts, got it yesterday and can't wait to slap it in a system, a 5770, possibly being upgraded to a 5850, a h50 cooler, and finally a new 880 gigbyte matx mobo, along with the other goodies in sig.

So what case do you guys reccomend for a uni LAN party beast?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale* 
Ook, so this summer I have two projects going on, the first being im going to put an old p4 matx system in a cereal box, im not going to spoil it, but watch this space!









My second being where my problem crops up, im off to uni soon so im after building a ssf gaming rig. The components I need to incorporate into this build are one of those new shiny 95w 1055ts, got it yesterday and can't wait to slap it in a system, a 5770, possibly being upgraded to a 5850, a h50 cooler, and finally a new 880 gigbyte matx mobo, along with the other goodies in sig.

So what case do you guys reccomend for a uni LAN party beast?










Well, in my opinion, a good LAN party case must have a handle (carrying bags can only get you so far), be compact and have great airflow.

The SilverStone Sugo SG04 would worth considering.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale* 









yeah i reakon go a sg04... with a h-50 or even some decent aircoolers that fit in their... not many though lol

or if u wanted to go a lil bigger.. a NZXT Vulcan ( has handle :] )

but the sg04 be more portable n still keep petty cool


----------



## Skaterboydale

i've seen the sg02

If I got busy and had a welding session with the case so I would have something like this.










you think there would be room to fit the radiator and fans if i used a short gpu, such as a 5770?


----------



## brodie337

Might I suggest a Lian Li PC-V351.

It's a little bigger than the Silverstone, but there's a bit more clearance for the CPU cooler, and it can fit a 5870 with no problems, and if you remove a front fan, you can go to a 5970.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Thanks for the suggestions, but I ordered a mini p180 in the end, I know you all will kill me









Figured it will house everything I want, is smaller than my current case, and I am strong! So lugging around won't be too bad, plus im taking a car to uni









Will post a build log on the AMD section and final photos here, if you lot haven't killed me by then









And if fund permit, I might be tempted to do a atom/ion mini itx build for source gaming LAN parties.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale*


Thanks for the suggestions, but I ordered a mini p180 in the end, I know you all will kill me









Figured it will house everything I want, is smaller than my current case, and I am strong! So lugging around won't be too bad, plus im taking a car to uni









Will post a build log on the AMD section and final photos here, if you lot haven't killed me by then









And if fund permit, I might be tempted to do a atom/ion mini itx build for source gaming LAN parties.


Looking forward to the build log.

Also for the Mini-ITX gaming build, why not get a Mini-ITX AMD board, and run a Athlon II X2 underclocked, and seriously undervolted. Better performance, and you can get away with stock cooler fine. Also AMD has better IGP's.

I have an Athlon II X4 running at 3045 MHz at 1.175V, 12 hours LinX stable. Quad core 3 Ghz @ 1.175V, pretty nice to me. With a dual core you could probably get the same with an extra 0.025v less.

Read this here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ient,1997.html


----------



## Skaterboydale

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Looking forward to the build log.

Also for the Mini-ITX gaming build, why not get a Mini-ITX AMD board, and run a Athlon II X2 underclocked, and seriously undervolted. Better performance, and you can get away with stock cooler fine. Also AMD has better IGP's.

I have an Athlon II X4 running at 3045 MHz at 1.175V, 12 hours LinX stable. Quad core 3 Ghz @ 1.175V, pretty nice to me. With a dual core you could probably get the same with an extra 0.025v less.

Read this here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ient,1997.html


Good idea, I had seen a 890 I think itx board, that was soon to be released, and seeing as I will have a 620 lying around, all I would need is the mobo, RAM, case and single slot gpu, I have seen a single slot 5750.. I have the other parts laying around the house, including a vertex SSD I had off ebay for Â£40


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale* 
Good idea, I had seen a 890 I think itx board, that was soon to be released, and seeing as I will have a 620 lying around, all I would need is the mobo, RAM, case and single slot gpu, I have seen a single slot 5750.. I have the other parts laying around the house, including a vertex SSD I had off ebay for Â£40









Your going way overkill, a 785G or an 880G is more then enough. Also where'd you get the Vertex from on ebay? Link.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Its only a 30gb, had it from an auction on ebay, not many people seemed too interested in them? Anyways heres a link to one thats Â£80 

The tip is to keep an eye out, theres always some popping up on the cheap









ooh, and heres a link to the board I was looking at link , i'd rather teh 890, for the integrated gpu (better than the 880), and the only other 880 itx board i've seen from asus takes laptop ram


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale*


i've seen the sg02

If I got busy and had a welding session with the case so I would have something like this.

you think there would be room to fit the radiator and fans if i used a short gpu, such as a 5770?










 Okay, from my experience with my SG02B-F (I'm getting too lazy to pull my old pics that now litter this thread...)

You can fit a H50 into there without modding... if you are willing to sacrafice both Optical Drives and use an external USB drive

Two HD5770's have plenty of room to fit, I had to get creative on the cooling for two 8800gt, however. (additional 80mm exhaust fan held in place by the sheer bulk of my TX750's cables).

Corsair TX750 = nogo. It's a massive, long cabled, nonmodular PSU.
Antec TPQ850 = a lither better, only due to it's modular cabling, because it's yet bigger then the TX750. Missing a critical feature (see "PSU fan")

PSU fan = get one with a 120mm+ fan. Otherwise, when you add a GPU, it will create a solid wall that makes the socket area (and NB) very hot. Even though my H50 was in the drive bays sucking out heat, it was not enough. Nowhere near enough. Not even a hope in h...

Yeah. Just not enough. Unless if you are going for a small, but decent, air cooler (less than 70-75mm tall, iirc).

Okay, that's just (some of) my opinions on my SG02 experience. I hope you have some good ones to come out of this.

Oh, and it's still a lither large to be carrying around in a duffle bag on a lan party... especially when it's at school, and the massive grounds seperate you from the parking lot


----------



## NameUnknown

anyone think that I could fit my rig plus one more 5970 into a m-atx setup?


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


anyone think that I could fit my rig plus one more 5970 into a m-atx setup?


Depends on the case.

If it can fit the first card, and doesn't have any hard drive bays in the way it should work fine. Because you'll be having two 300W graphics cards, and a Thuban which is probably overclocked, your going to need good cooling, a case I'd recommend is the NZXT Vulcan, it has excellent cooling, and is pretty sexy IMO.

It supports a front 120mm intake, 2 top 120mm exhaust, a 80/92mm rear exhaust, and a 200mm side intake, though the side intake fan might not work if your cooler is too tall. It also comes with some cable management holes, and the handle on the top is removable.

It'll fit 350mm cards like the 5970, and has enough space for 2 dual slot cards. Here's a pic:









And it's only $70 with free shipping, but if your going to order it, do so soon cause a few days ago it was $14.99 shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146065

And the reason why iy only gets 4 stars is because people give it cons it doesn't deserve.


----------



## TARRCO

I agree with this dude. I have this case and it fits alot of hardware for it's size.

It could easily fit your sig rig in it no problems


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


I agree with this dude. I have this case and it fits alot of hardware for it's size.

It could easily fit your sig rig in it no problems


Do you have any pictures of your build?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Do you have any pictures of your build?


I don't have that sorta hardware in myne but yeah sure...










It's only got a 4850 in it but it has alot more potential.










It can fit a full size heatsink if your luckly.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


anyone think that I could fit my rig plus one more 5970 into a m-atx setup?


the nzxt Vulcan is designed to fit a 5970 ( with bit of room spare ) :]


----------



## NameUnknown

Hmm, I may have to think about doing that for fun, make my rig portable









I guess then the only question is, will a Megahalems fit inside? And more so, will the new revised megatron fit inside?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
Hmm, I may have to think about doing that for fun, make my rig portable









I guess then the only question is, will a Megahalems fit inside? And more so, will the new revised megatron fit inside?

It would be really close... would want to look into it more.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
Hmm, I may have to think about doing that for fun, make my rig portable









I guess then the only question is, will a Megahalems fit inside? And more so, will the new revised megatron fit inside?

dont want to say yes. but itll be close lol.. a dark night fits in. but the heatpipes are not far off hitting the side panel ( the fins touch the side panel )

good chance it wont though. but yeah itll be close >.<


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
Hmm, I may have to think about doing that for fun, make my rig portable









I guess then the only question is, will a Megahalems fit inside? And more so, will the new revised megatron fit inside?

It might, but don't expect to be using the 200mm side intake.


----------



## exad

I had a question for you guys, I'm doing a custom case for an matx build and I've noticed there's pretty much two ways to go to keep the size small.

1) Tower style with PSU on the bottom or on top. (I would probably do bottom if I did it this way to have a fan at the top)

2) Desktop style with PSU over the CPU.

Now the the number 2 option, doesn't the PSU get in the way of any air cooler for the CPU?

Has anyone ever considered combining the 2 for optimal size? Tower style with the PSU over the CPU.

Hypothetically, with a big enough fan on the top of the case and one at the lower bottom, could this possibly provide enough cooling?

Should I draw a diagram? I'm not sure people will understand me....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exad* 

Now the the number 2 option, doesn't the PSU get in the way of any air cooler for the CPU?

Has anyone ever considered combining the 2 for optimal size? Tower style with the PSU over the CPU.

Hypothetically, with a big enough fan on the top of the case and one at the lower bottom, could this possibly provide enough cooling?

Should I draw a diagram? I'm not sure people will understand me....

1) yes, it gets in the way. In my SG02, I always recommended getting a PSU with at least a 120mm+ fan on the bottom to help pull away hot air from the CPU socket area, or a very good, but Low Profile, CPU air cooler.

2) SG04, iirc

3) Antec P180 mini, but it's possibly the largest mATX case in history, lol


----------



## exad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
1) yes, it gets in the way. In my SG02, I always recommended getting a PSU with at least a 120mm+ fan on the bottom to help pull away hot air from the CPU socket area, or a very good, but Low Profile, CPU air cooler.

2) SG04, iirc

3) Antec P180 mini, but it's possibly the largest mATX case in history, lol









This is what I meant.










Is this feasible?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exad* 
This is what I meant.










Is this feasible?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
1) yes, it gets in the way. In my SG02, I always recommended getting a PSU with at least a 120mm+ fan on the bottom to help pull away hot air from the CPU socket area, or a very good, but Low Profile, CPU air cooler.

*2) SG04, iirc*

3) Antec P180 mini, but it's possibly the largest mATX case in history, lol









SG04


----------



## exad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
SG04

Oh lol, well at least I know it'll work! Thanks, sorry I didn't check the link I assumed you were talking about a different SG case without checking.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exad* 
Oh lol, well at least I know it'll work! Thanks, sorry I didn't check the link I assumed you were talking about a different SG case without checking.

Thank you for asking in the right place, and (hopefully soon), welcome to the mATX club







(more of a social stomping ground, since we have no club registrar).


----------



## Iozeg

Hi everyone. Just wanted to say that I'm amazed how you guys squeeze so much hardware into such little space! So after reading this thread for a while I finally decided that I also want a little machine that can blow out anything on it's way. So I will be very thankful if someone will answer a few questions I came upon:

1) I decided that for the looks I would want a case in a form factor like Lian Li PC-V350 i.e not something like nzxt vulcan because I really do want to change the shape








2) So then what is the most spacious case like that and what is the biggest video card that can fit in it? Is there any chance of putting smth like 5870 or 470\\480gtx in there?
3) As far as I understood the H50 is the way to go for cpu cooling?
4) What is the best possible hdd setup - a ssd + hdd or 2 hdd's in raid0?
5) What is better in terms of productivity out of such small hardware - amd or intel platform?

and finally I would be really glad if someone could put up some parts list for a budget of 1200$-1500$ (actually of course the less the better







)


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iozeg*


Hi everyone. Just wanted to say that I'm amazed how you guys squeeze so much hardware into such little space! So after reading this thread for a while I finally decided that I also want a little machine that can blow out anything on it's way. So I will be very thankful if someone will answer a few questions I came upon:

1) I decided that for the looks I would want a case in a form factor like Lian Li PC-V350 i.e not something like nzxt vulcan because I really do want to change the shape








2) So then what is the most spacious case like that and what is the biggest video card that can fit in it? Is there any chance of putting smth like 5870 or 470\\480gtx in there?
3) As far as I understood the H50 is the way to go for cpu cooling?
4) What is the best possible hdd setup - a ssd + hdd or 2 hdd's in raid0?
5) What is better in terms of productivity out of such small hardware - amd or intel platform?

and finally I would be really glad if someone could put up some parts list for a budget of 1200$-1500$ (actually of course the less the better







)


hold it right there.........brb
gonna start a preliminary parts list for you mate

wait, do you need moniter, OS, keyboard etc?
I'm just gonna do a basic parts list for you excluding what I listed


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


hold it right there.........brb
gonna start a preliminary parts list for you mate

wait, do you need moniter, OS, keyboard etc?
I'm just gonna do a basic parts list for you excluding what I listed


Thanks a lot! No I need only the case + parts nothing more







The budget is more oк less settled to 1350$ but keep in mind, that a rig that costs ~500$ in the US costs ~650$-700$ here







Plus not all the parts are available. Thanks again!

It's actually my rig sold and what I'll earn will be going into the new one.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iozeg*


Thanks a lot! No I need only the case + parts nothing more







The budget is more oк less settled to 1350$ but keep in mind, that a rig that costs ~500$ in the US costs ~650$-700$ here







Plus not all the parts are available. Thanks again!

It's actually my rig sold and what I'll earn will be going into the new one.


so will you keep your old HDDs?

whats your currency? GBP?

I'll list the parts and prices from the egg
and I'll build a AMD and a Intel Platform for you to choose

*Edit*
AMD Platform (look at attatched pic for more info)
PII X4 955 BE
Mushkin 2x2GB DDR3 1600 CL7
MSI 890GXM G65
Evga GTX470 with JC2 Coupon
Corsair TX750w PSU
Corsair H50 Cooler with 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoons
TIM: TX3
Lian Li PC-V352R M-ATX HTPC case

*Intel*

I will finish a build after I wake up


----------



## lurkingdevil

Which case is better , the CM Elite 342 or Silverstone SG02?

Need to make a quick decision, don't have much time.


----------



## staryoshi

Here's what I'm rocking now, see sig for specs







So much power in such a tiny box







Finally got the GTX 460 in and it's a BEAST. It's only mode is beast-mode.


----------



## blooder11181

i am going to buy oem micro-atx case (http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/414705...000-fonte.html)
for the hd5830 and new psu


----------



## Oscuro

Can I be an honorary member?

For a year I had my sig rig:









Though I had swapped the 9800GTX+ for a GTX260.

When I can, I plan to hopefully get an NZXT Rogue case and do an AMD build in that, but at the moment, that's up in the air.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


so will you keep your old HDDs?

whats your currency? GBP?

I'll list the parts and prices from the egg
and I'll build a AMD and a Intel Platform for you to choose

*Edit*
AMD Platform (look at attatched pic for more info)
PII X4 955 BE
Mushkin 2x2GB DDR3 1600 CL7
MSI 890GXM G65
Evga GTX470 with JC2 Coupon
Corsair TX750w PSU
Corsair H50 Cooler with 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoons
TIM: TX3
Lian Li PC-V352R M-ATX HTPC case

*Intel*

I will finish a build after I wake up


No, I am not going to keep those







I actually planed to go sata III way and get Western Digital WD1002FAEX a pair for raid0. And by the way you guessed on the motherboard







I also chose it because of 8-pin cpu sata 3 and usb 3. About the CPU - I thought of the 1090T.

Yeah I'll try to find the case - it's just what I wanted.
And I also thought that a fully modular PSU would be better in such small case - I will be able to leave all the unnecessary wires out.


----------



## Rhythmeister

I just built a Shuttle SN78SH7 last night, it was good fun and VERY easy to assemble








Spec (for now) is:

Athlon 4300+ X2
2x1GB Team Elite DDR2 800 (5, 5, 5, 12 and stuck at 1T in this board)








Radeon HD3850 512MB
Sony/ NEC/ Optiarc 7200
The heatpipe cooler with 92mm fan that also serves as the rear (and only) case fan does well, even at ultra low speed!
It'll take the 125W CPUs, this board, and has nice big Cu heatsinks for the CPU power stage. Next thing to do is pinch back the 5600+ X2 I put in my dad's machine as he doesn't need a pair of 2.9GHz cores for emailing and browsing and also swipe the lovely 2GB Lanfest kit back and put this cheapo ram in it's place


----------



## blooder11181

never mind my last 
the new tower is this one
*COOLERMASTER Elite 341 black*


----------



## lanken123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Here's what I'm rocking now, see sig for specs







So much power in such a tiny box







Finally got the GTX 460 in and it's a BEAST. It's only mode is beast-mode.


how come your using a 2.5 drive? will a 3.5 drive not fit with a H50?


----------



## yashau

So guys I'm thinking of getting a SFF build. I'll be porting over my current build to a SFF case because I need it for LANs and etc.

I just need a bit of help on which parts to pick. I'll be using the parts in my sig except for the motherboard I'll be buying the R3G and as a PSU I'll be buying the Seasonic X650 as I don't think I'll be having a good time tucking away the cables of my current Corsair TX750. I'll be upgrading my GPU to a GTX 480 and I want to be able to use my current sound card along with the GTX 480. I presume that if I get a dual slot 480 I can install the card and still have a PCI bracket to spare on an mATX case. I have the Lian Li v352 in mind. If you guys got some ideas I'll gladly consider them.

The thing that most concerns me is the length of the video card. Would I able to install the card with the intake fan installed? Also what do you guys think of the heat build up inside the case? Is it better to get a different cooler as an H50 would build up heat inside the case? Also if someone would point me to a better PSU than the one I've picked out which got a shorter cable set as option that would be great.

Btw a worklog will surely be posted when I start making the build


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


Hey guys! Hoping to join this club with my newest build.

Specs on the rig are in the sig

These first pics are just with the PSU and H50






































no way.

i refuse to believe that that is a PC lol. how on earth did you do that? what case is it?


----------



## hglazm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Here's what I'm rocking now, see sig for specs







So much power in such a tiny box







Finally got the GTX 460 in and it's a BEAST. It's only mode is beast-mode.

Diggin the paint job.
Where'd you stick your HDD? I'm in the process of making a shelf in place of the dvd rack to hold mine for my H50.


----------



## Kvjavs

I love my Elite 341







I know I need some more cable management, but will have to do that when I get my ASUS Maximus III GENE in. Really don't trust Gigabyte, and the price just dropped so SCHWING!!!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
no way.

i refuse to believe that that is a PC lol. how on earth did you do that? what case is it?

its an SG-05 with an epic paint job


----------



## staryoshi

I have moved from my ITX rig to mATX. I'm waiting for my Thermalright AXP-140 RT to get here, Hyper TX3 is temporary but handles the mild OC well. Here's a teaser pic until the new HSF comes in:


----------



## Holyrootbeer

This is my new rig. I intend to add a video card as soon as i have some money.

[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img594/2928/img2663.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img37/9973/img2662ai.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img823/1697/img2661x.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img442/3958/img2660o.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img210/5987/img2657s.th.jpg]


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyrootbeer* 
This is my new rig. I intend to add a video card as soon as i have some money.

[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img594/2928/img2663.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img37/9973/img2662ai.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img823/1697/img2661x.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img442/3958/img2660o.th.jpg]
[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img210/5987/img2657s.th.jpg]

nice lil rig XD what video card u gonna put in their?


----------



## Holyrootbeer

probably a 5570 as it need to be low profile


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyrootbeer* 
probably a 5570 as it need to be low profile

what bout a 9800gt? ( think they make gts 250's low profile >.< )

while back made a thread... apperanlty their making 5750 and 5770 low profile lol

5570... be nice for net type pc







guess 9800 be to power hunger's XD

either way be sweet lil rig


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
what bout a 9800gt? ( think they make gts 250's low profile >.< )

while back made a thread... apperanlty their making 5750 and 5770 low profile lol

5570... be nice for net type pc







guess 9800 be to power hunger's XD

either way be sweet lil rig

there already is a 5770 from an AIB called Colamax which I don't trust after buying a product and they kept denying me an RMA when their product was alright after......guess what 1 minute of furmark









I would wait for the powercolour versions which has a dual fan version:
or if you want something lower in power, you could grab MSI's 5670 low profile twin fan edition as well which is scheduled to release soon:


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
there already is a 5770 from an AIB called Colamax which I don't trust after buying a product and they kept denying me an RMA when their product was alright after......guess what 1 minute of furmark









I would wait for the powercolour versions which has a dual fan version:
or if you want something lower in power, you could grab MSI's 5670 low profile twin fan edition as well which is scheduled to release soon:

idk about u but that 5670 low profile sounds good


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
idk about u but that 5670 low profile sounds good









yup....msi's created a mini twin frozer edition cooler for it and it also has voltage tweak abilities!


----------



## Holyrootbeer

when do you think this might come out?

i just found this
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...7&prod_no=2125

also the reason i dont want the 9800 is because it need a plug from my power supply and i dont think it has one + i kinda want DX11


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
yup....msi's created a mini twin frozer edition cooler for it and it also has voltage tweak abilities!

nice







imo i dont see the point in voltage controll for something so small but nice to have a option

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyrootbeer* 
when do you think this might come out?

i just found this
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...7&prod_no=2125

also the reason i dont want the 9800 is because it need a plug from my power supply and i dont think it has one + i kinda want DX11

oooo perdy XD hehehe mini edition XD anyway yeh 9800 bit dated now >.<


----------



## ryboto

Mine's here - http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...beta-case.html
but it's unfinished. I'll update that thread with the changes!


----------



## staryoshi

Going to clean up the cables soon. Also going to replace with H70 if the tubing is long enough.


----------



## Liighthead

dam nice.... whats temps on those 460 cyclones? looks sweet


----------



## Holyrootbeer

staryoshi nice rig!


----------



## PopcornMachine

Can I join? Here's my beastly mATX system!


















And you can see more here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...achine/vulcan/


----------



## mr. biggums

the vulcans have come


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
the vulcans have come









It's only logical.


----------



## Holyrootbeer

for some reason i just dont like the looks of the vulcan

does anybody else not like the vulcan that mutch?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyrootbeer* 
for some reason i just dont like the looks of the vulcan

does anybody else not like the vulcan that mutch?

me... it doesnt look 2 bad... irl though

the frount panel and top is alright

i just dont like that stupid mesh side panel ****... wish they just added a 120mm exaust. i mean why? like if its not gonna fit somewhere. why would it fit with the side panel like that? i really dont see the point.

ok if the exaust was 120mm and u could buy a side panel like this.. yeh maby.. but yeh... wouldnt mind seeing a mod to get rid of the mesh * make it flat * but then you wouldnt be our 2 have MOST tower coolers.. :/


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
i just dont like that stupid mesh side panel ****... wish they just added a 120mm exaust. i mean why? like if its not gonna fit somewhere. why would it fit with the side panel like that? i really dont see the point.

I have 2 120 exhaust fans on top and one in front. Not enough?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
I have 2 120 exhaust fans on top and one in front. Not enough?

yeah love the 2 120mm exaust at the top.. but i wish they made the rear exaust 120mm. and not 92.. and not a bigarss dint in the side panel.

guess it kinder goes with the top + front. but i dont really like the side panel lol... if its made to be slim... why have the dint ( side panel thing ) ? then it wouldnt fit anyway....

o well overall nice built case... just not a big fan of the side panel


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
yeah love the 2 120mm exaust at the top.. but i wish they made the rear exaust 120mm. and not 92.. and not a bigarss dint in the side panel.

guess it kinder goes with the top + front. but i dont really like the side panel lol... if its made to be slim... why have the dint ( side panel thing ) ? then it wouldnt fit anyway....

o well overall nice built case... just not a big fan of the side panel

I see what you mean. Really wish the rear fan was 120.

But I like the mesh and the 200mm fan is perfect for my situation. I quietly adds cooling to the cards and the IOH/North Bridge.

So that one is the input and all others are blowing out. Without that fan the IOH heads straight to 100c. And thats after I removed the glue they put on there and put new paste. With the fan, it and the cards stay under 70 under load.

Also forced me to ditch my Fenrir, which is a good cooler. But I took the 'plunge' into water cooling for the first time and am very glad I did. The ECO looks very cool, is small, and very quiet. And to top it off cost about the same or less than some of the top down coolers I was looking at.

Maybe not for everyone, but I'm happy.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Finally built my new mini atx build, in a mini p180 case, some of you will argue the p180 is not much of a SFF case, but aww well, its smaller than I had


----------



## napsteir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
For all with i7s and looking at the Zotac H55-ITX Wifi - they dont support i7s on them anymore....
Look at the DFI or the soon to come out Gigabyte board (gigabyte has USB3 too)

I already had my 860 on Zotac's H55 whan i read this. Have you had any response to your second mail? I'm thinking about returning the mobo (not yet passed the 15 days to return)

Mi config:
I7 860
Zotac H55
HD 5770 Vapor-X
Sugo sg05
Stock HSF and PSU
4Gb Ram
500Gb HDD


----------



## brodie337

My build is starting to take shape!!!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...d-sixpack.html

The case and cooler should be on their way as of tomorrow. One question, I'm still after a GPU. Money isn't really an issue, so what do you guys suggest?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brodie337* 
My build is starting to take shape!!!

That's a nice looking case you picked out there. My only concern would be the mounting of the H50 radiator and fan. Is there room in the front?

As far as video cards go, I'm a fan of the HD 5850. But the price needs to come down a bit. I hate to admit it, but the GTX 460 is a better buy right now.

I would go with ATI if I were you, particulary since that is a Crossfire motherboard. If price is no object, perhaps a 5870.

I wouldn't touch any of the GF100 based NVIDIA cards. (465, 470, 480)


----------



## brodie337

Well, it looks like the H50 will fit. It's a very tight fit, but definitely doable. One thing that I'm concerned about is the performance of the ATI cards in newer DX11 games that use tessellation and whatnot, which led me to want the 480 or similar. Perhaps a smarter idea would be to go for a mid range nVidia card and overclock the living hell out of it for the time being?

That being the case, what would you guys suggest?


----------



## staryoshi

The mesh on the Vulcan is handy. I can mount any fan I want anywhere using black zip ties. Plus it gives you more height to work with since it protrudes another inch or so from the rest of the side panel. My last SFF case was the SUGO5 but I wanted to run SLI GTX460







They are BEASTS, easily besting the GTX480 for about the same price (was less at the time of release)

I've used the Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 ITX board. It is AWESOME and I recommend it above any other for an ITX i3/i5/i7 rig. The only thing you have to be careful of is the ICs on the back of the mobo. I hacked up my h50 backplate mount to make it work without issue. I'm actually selling it now since I moved up to mATX. I've had so many configs... -_-


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

so staryoshi why did you go back to the mATX? the Maximus III Gene is awesome...

the H50 works with the H55N-USB3 i had to do what strayoshi did (thx man!) and it worked


----------



## DevilGear44

*New Zotac board woot!!!!*

*leaves*


----------



## lanken123

Don't see anything..Assume you posted a picture

if not...


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Can I join? Here's my beastly mATX system!


















And you can see more here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...achine/vulcan/

nice little rig you got there


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanken123* 
Don't see anything..Assume you posted a picture

if not...









There you go.


----------



## napsteir

No need to contact zotac for me right now... My board has died, no response, no posta code trough a speaker connected to the board... nothink, just it doesn't work. Sure i'm not going to get another Zotac Board anymore, even if it has usb3.0 or usb 100.0 (lol)
Just pray god the shop returns me the money... I'm thinkng on getting the h55n-usb3 as it supports officially i7's

Zotac H55-ITX Wifi.... GFY


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *napsteir* 
No need to contact zotac for me right now... My board has died, no response, no posta code trough a speaker connected to the board... nothink, just it doesn't work. Sure i'm not going to get another Zotac Board anymore, even if it has usb3.0 or usb 100.0 (lol)
Just pray god the shop returns me the money... I'm thinkng on getting the h55n-usb3 as it supports officially i7's

Zotac H55-ITX Wifi.... GFY

Well, your (dead) motherboard doesn't officially support Lynnfield Core i7s, while this new one does. Just a thought.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aCe_eXtreME* 
so staryoshi why did you go back to the mATX? the Maximus III Gene is awesome...

the H50 works with the H55N-USB3 i had to do what strayoshi did (thx man!) and it worked









I wanted more flexibility in terms of GPU config and thermal performance... Plus I just love building. I'm actually thinking of ditching my 2nd GTX460 and using the 450w ST45SF PSU for an ultra-silent gaming powerhouse







That or picking up a GTX470 and mounting my Spitfire on it... so many choices...


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I wanted more flexibility in terms of GPU config and thermal performance... Plus I just love building. I'm actually thinking of ditching my 2nd GTX460 and using the 450w ST45SF PSU for an ultra-silent gaming powerhouse







That or picking up a GTX470 and mounting my Spitfire on it... so many choices...

I assure you that the ST45SF isn't quiet, and wouldn't fit in the Vulcan without a special bracket. Perhaps you're thinking of SeaSonic's new 80+ gold 400+w passively cooled power supplies?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fastsite* 
nice little rig you got there

Why thank you. Probably the best pic I took of the whole case.


----------



## lanken123

anyone got pics of the sugo 04?


----------



## toyz72

going to try to post my system tommarow. hope to be part of the club


----------



## Liighthead

thinking about getting my hands on a sg03 

any complaints about it? is it well built? seams to have nice airflow... but does it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
thinking about getting my hands on a sg03 

any complaints about it? is it well built? seams to have nice airflow... but does it?

The airflow is decent; but because of the overhead PSU don't expect to be overclocking on the Sugo 4 unless you setup a water cooling loop or something.

And you'll really want to use either a Silverstone SFX 450w or a Strider Fully Modular w/ a Short Cables kit.

It's just not a well designed case for enthusiast.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The airflow is decent; but because of the overhead PSU don't expect to be overclocking on the Sugo 4 unless you setup a water cooling loop or something.

And you'll really want to use either a Silverstone SFX 450w or a Strider Fully Modular w/ a Short Cables kit.

It's just not a well designed case for enthusiast.

i wont be ocing that much. i got a axp-140 ( i got a 120mm fan on their atm but if i got the case i would put a 140mm fan ontop of it. which would like just fit between it and the psu )

i got a corsair cx-400 ( D: not modular lol )

is their reallly any ( exept the vulcan and dabox ) micro atx gamming cases?


----------



## Tator Tot

CX-400 might not be too bad. not alot of cables and they are average length. Atleast not as long as the VX series cables.

NZXT Rouge if you can still find it; Silerstone TJ08 & Antec Mini P180 are both great candidates.
InWin Dragon Slayer is another.
Lian Li PC-V352
Cooler Master Elite 342
Antec New Solutions 380

Cooler Master H.A.F. 912 is supposed to be mATX I think.

Not a whole lot of choices. But some.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
CX-400 might not be too bad. not alot of cables and they are average length. Atleast not as long as the VX series cables.

NZXT Rouge if you can still find it; Silerstone TJ08 & Antec Mini P180 are both great candidates.
InWin Dragon Slayer is another.
Lian Li PC-V352
Cooler Master Elite 342
Antec New Solutions 380

Cooler Master H.A.F. 912 is supposed to be mATX I think.

Not a whole lot of choices. But some.

the TJ08 isnt bad... so is the p180..
the inwin dragon slayer would be alright ( i carnt find them in aus though :/ )
atm im useing a CM elite 341. i really dont like it... the hard drive vibrates to much.. its to loud :/
the NSK3480.. isnt bad. but doesnt it have a psu like built in? and its like $130 here.. i dont think itll be worth that much.. for me. 

the TJ08/p180 are like $150ish here as well... ( vulcans $100 ) but yeah ...

i dont mind the vulcan. but yeah...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
the TJ08 isnt bad... so is the p180..
the inwin dragon slayer would be alright ( i carnt find them in aus though :/ )
atm im useing a CM elite 341. i really dont like it... the hard drive vibrates to much.. its to loud :/
the NSK3480.. isnt bad. but doesnt it have a psu like built in? and its like $130 here.. i dont think itll be worth that much.. for me. 

the TJ08/p180 are like $150ish here as well... ( vulcans $100 ) but yeah ...

i dont mind the vulcan. but yeah...

The Elite 341 needs mods to be a better case. Grills cut, dampener put on the HDD, and better feet.
It's not terrible; just old and not designed for computers of today really.

Dragon Slayer is pretty nice. TT has a review of it.

NSK3480 comes with an Earthwatts 380D PSU. It's a decent backup unit. And a decent case. If you could; cut the grills on it for better silence.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The Elite 341 needs mods to be a better case. Grills cut, dampener put on the HDD, and better feet.
It's not terrible; just old and not designed for computers of today really.

Dragon Slayer is pretty nice. TT has a review of it.

NSK3480 comes with an Earthwatts 380D PSU. It's a decent backup unit. And a decent case. If you could; cut the grills on it for better silence.

ive cut out the grille's on my 341... but i needa get 2 nice fans ( frount and back )

with my 460 though it touches the hhd lol... down the bottom. i guess ill try find some 1/2 decent 5.25bay hhd coolers? do they work? lol ill have a look in kmart or something... for some feet. 

but yeah do those 5.25bay sliencer things work? like a heatsink on the outside of the hhd...


----------



## Tator Tot

I think scythe makes some that I use; basically big rubber pegs that make the HDD fit in the slot. And those work well.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I think scythe makes some that I use; basically big rubber pegs that make the HDD fit in the slot. And those work well.

Scythe one
those? 

or theirs Other one but their $35.. would it really be worth it?

ill put like 2 x 40mm fans i guess.. see how temps are.. or a fan in the 3.5" bay pulling air through and over the hhd  either way itll have lil airflow

Fan rubber thingeys? should i get 2 of those? 1 for front and back 
and would these alright? or smallish door stoppers? their only like $5 for a pack of 4 

ow... and thinking about getting a 38mm fan for the fount.. ( and a fan controller  )


----------



## Tator Tot

I would get the HDD Stabilizer, and HDD"s don't really need airflow so skip the 40mm fan idea.

Those Fan-Condoms work well; though they're not REALLY needed if you have Low-Speed fans. But for High Speed the difference is actually quiet noticeable.

And those case feet look good.

And you might wanna get a PSU Dampener too. Because the PSU is mounted up top in that case; it can help alot. Generally it's not a big deal for bottom mounted PSU's as they sit on rubber feet.

Fan wise; I'd suggest getting some S-Flex 1900's. You'll want to get fluid bearings (they come in different names, but basically avoid: Ball, 1B1S (Ball + Sleeve), Sleeve, Long LIfe, or Rifle bearings as they vibrate alot) or Magnetic Bearing fans.
They have little to no vibration

Dual Ball bearing fans are also pretty good about it (like Scythe Gentle Typhoons.) But they're not the best.


----------



## Liighthead

mmk thanks 

sooo get x 2 front and back fan condom lol
one of those for the hhd 

and for fans... what about one of these for the front? i would have it turned down ( 90% ) the time. not sure if itll be worth it over just 2 of these


----------



## Tator Tot

I would get the S-Flex; Ultra-Kaze's are loud, obnoxious, and do not undervolt well.

They're good cheap fans; but I wouldn't recommend over the UK 2K RPM models

EDIT: and in you're case they'll cause problems with the GPU I think.

EDIT2: Problems if you got a 10.5" Card, a 9.5 or lower should be fine to my memory.


----------



## Liighthead

theirll be enouf room between gpu and fan 

ive only got $50 to spend :/

was thinking on getting
one of those
one of these for the front
and for the hhd 

would one of these be worth getting? as a cheap way to slow down the fan


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, the Fan-Mate 2's are actually pretty good. 1 of those will handle 1 S-Flex though. As it's only 6w


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah, the Fan-Mate 2's are actually pretty good. 1 of those will handle 1 S-Flex though. As it's only 6w

sweet =D ill probaly order in 2days  thanks









ill run some stress tests before i install the fan/hhd 

how long does prime95/furmark take ( about ) to reach a max(ish) temp

like my cpu arfter a while wont go over 43.. will flicker at 43/42/41


----------



## Tator Tot

Prime95 usually does it's highest peak for me around 30 or so minutes in.

Furmark is usually only 10 minutes.


----------



## PopcornMachine

I had an CM Elite 341, and it's a nice little case. I read all these reviews where people complained about it being cramped, but all SFF cases are going to be cramped. Then I got one, and I kept saying "gee this case is cramped".

I was happy with it. Nice looking mini tower. And the only one at a good price I could find. But then the Vulcan came out. That was more like it. Still cramped, but a lot more options. And it just looks so cool.


----------



## Liighthead

if i saved for nother ... uhhhh... week maby... illd have enouf to get the vulcan..

would it be worth it XD ?


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Going to clean up the cables soon. Also going to replace with H70 if the tubing is long enough.









wow dude u basically made exactly what i am planning but im gonna have GTX470s in mine. heres a link to my plan to join this club soon enough


----------



## LiLChris

So today I finally purchased my case to replace the HP 50lb contraption...
And untill this very moment while surfing this section, I did not know my board is a mATX.

So guess i'll be joining soon, its going to be in a ATX case though.
Should get it wed/thur from newegg.

Will post pics this week.


----------



## Liighthead

lil help please guys....

wait a week and get a NZXT Vulcan

or get

one of these + and one of these with one of these and last but not least one of them


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
lil help please guys....

wait a week and get a NZXT Vulcan

or get

one of these + and one of these with one of these and last but not least one of them 

Ask the Vulcan Owners Club.... They'll tell yaa


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Ask the Vulcan Owners Club.... They'll tell yaa










*Facepalm* i know what theyll say lol


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
*Facepalm* i know what theyll say lol

But you should get the Vulcan.

It's like everything a ATX tower has but in a MATX tower.

It has awesome cable management to.. Don't know about non modular though.. But you could hide it all behind the hard drive bay easy..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


lil help please guys....

wait a week and get a NZXT Vulcan

or get

one of these + and one of these with one of these and last but not least one of them 


Well the Vulcan is a superb case besides the side panels being a little thin and the back fan being 92mm and not 120mm.

Though I wouldn't hesitate to get it if you have the money


----------



## Liighthead

is it really as good as its hyped up to be?

ill keep my341... like i still got my cention 590 lol

but yeah wonder how it would look with a flat mesh side panel 

tempted to get it.. only got $60/$100 tho atm lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


is it really as good as its hyped up to be?

ill keep my341... like i still got my cention 590 lol

but yeah wonder how it would look with a flat mesh side panel 

tempted to get it.. only got $60/$100 tho atm lol


The Vulcan is a superior case overall. The protruding side panels allows for taller HSF (I fit a Hyper 212+ in mine thanks to it) and ample cable management room behind the case. This case allows for ample airflow as well. The design and function of this case are unparalleled in the mATX segment... It's not without its faults (I believe I mentioned some in the Vulcan owners' thread) but for the price it can't be beat.


----------



## Bandrew

My mATX build.

















Its a q6700, 4GB of ram, and a 8800GT.

edit: The power supply and case are supposed to be temporary.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandrew* 
My mATX build.

















Its a q6700, 4GB of ram, and a 8800GT.

edit: The power supply and case are supposed to be temporary.

ugggghhhh

cable management in your next case!


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


ugggghhhh

cable management in your next case!










I promise I can do cable management...









My main computer.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


I promise I can do cable management...









My main computer.


hmmm









your HSF on your CPU looks a bit bent....mounted properly?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


I promise I can do cable management...









My main computer.


is that a waterblock on the northbridge?

nice matx rig though


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


is that a waterblock on the northbridge?

nice matx rig though 


yeah, its a water block, the motherboard is a foxconn blackops and it comes with 3 options for cooling, I had the fan on but it wouldn't fit with my CM 212+ so I run it with out a fan. The temps always stay under 50C so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## groundzero9

It's matx but I haven't quite finished the case.. Can I still join?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
It's matx but I haven't quite finished the case.. Can I still join?









All those braided wires look like hair!









Kind of matches the girls on the video card.


----------



## trungerz

Here is my entry - Specs in my system below:


----------



## DevilGear44

Nice! Let us know what kind of an overclock you can pull off with the 875k and H55N!


----------



## trungerz

I'm at 4Ghz, but thats because of the multiplier unlock, so i'm at 30x133 (stock 22x133). I haven't played with it too much, but I know I ran into some challenges with the BLCK. I can get it to boot and work fine with the BLCK in the 150/160s and multiplier at 25/26, but prime will not finish. Once I get some more time, I'll be able to continue and try other settings and voltage.


----------



## lanken123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
It's matx but I haven't quite finished the case.. Can I still join?


















that looks awesome. What do you have it on? the box?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanken123* 
that looks awesome. What do you have it on? the box?

He's making a custom case.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandrew* 
I promise I can do cable management...









My main computer.

albeit your case IS small. it is by no means mATX or itx. that is an ATX board in an ATX case.


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinoxide* 
albeit your case IS small. it is by no means mATX or itx. that is an ATX board in an ATX case.

....I know. I was posting that to show that I could do cable management, the rig above it in the dell case is my mATX rig.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
hmmm









your HSF on your CPU looks a bit bent....mounted properly?

It has a bit of room to twist, I just rebuilt it today, and it is straight now.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandrew* 
....I know. I was posting that to show that I could do cable management, the rig above it in the dell case is my mATX rig.


ooooh okay! i like the dell case one much better anyways. i love it when people come to me for a cheap gaming build. i say, Whatchu gots? they say... HP, dell, e-machines. i can work with that.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanken123* 
that looks awesome. What do you have it on? the box?

I made a motherboard tray out of some sheet steel and a pci/IO bracket. That tray is just sitting on the PSU and hard drive holder.


----------



## Bandrew

Did some work to my Dell case mATX rig. Its running much cooler now, folding 100% on the CPU and GPU give me 58C on the 8800GT and 60C on the q6600 cores. I added a 120mm fan to the bottom of the case and my Corsair 620HX which helped free up a lot of space. Still could use some cable management, but at least most of it is out of the way now. Its very quiet, even at full load it is quieter than my main rig at idle.


----------



## ca.j.stokes

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I have to work on cable management in mine =( but this will get updated soon to look much much much better


----------



## Xinoxide

im in need of the smallest possible case i can find.

Just parting a machine together using a Foxconn Irvine Socket 775 board, which makes use of the nvidia 7050 chipset.










also. my board has ferrite core chokes, the HP branded model uses the coils.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
I love my Elite 341







I know I need some more cable management, but will have to do that when I get my ASUS Maximus III GENE in. Really don't trust Gigabyte, and the price just dropped so SCHWING!!!



I wish that you paint a black interior, it will looks [email protected]$$! But your case looks sexy! no bs..


----------



## scottath

well i got a new itx - not anywhere near as beastly as my old one - but oh well.










this pic is hosted on it too









yet to put it in a case - as its going into my huge lian li - in the bottom of it - along with a router.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
well i got a new itx - not anywhere near as beastly as my old one - but oh well.










this pic is hosted on it too









yet to put it in a case - as its going into my huge lian li - in the bottom of it - along with a router.

hehe nice... how much was that board?

n u gonna do mini worklog when u put it in?  hehe


----------



## scottath

$100 for me....love wholesale pricing.

Will be in my current (slow) worklog - White Night.VVVVV


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
$100 for me....love wholesale pricing.

Will be in my current (slow) worklog - White Night.VVVVV

yeahhh lol just remberd haha... not bad for the board


----------



## scottath

From Intels site - the cpu is worth $68US
so - very cheap board


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
From Intels site - the cpu is worth $68US
so - very cheap board

Intel puts HUGE discounts on CPU+Chipset combos. You can't just add up the base price.

A package price for an Atom D510 & Chipset is like $59


----------



## ionstorm66

CPU-Z for my ITX rig. Sadly I have no overclocking head room on this board for the x6. I am pushing her very hard to get the x6 at stock.

Link


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
I wish that you paint a black interior, it will looks [email protected]$$! But your case looks sexy! no bs..









Thanks.









Just got my ASUS Maximus III GENE in today, will be putting it in sometime within the next few days.

Gonna order some Gentle Typhoons here soon as well, will post when it's done so you can see the cable clutter gone


----------



## Iozeg

Hey everyone! This is such a great thread







There are so many skilled people here, maybe some of you could give me a hand with this - http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...i7-480gtx.html Would reaaaaly appreciate some help from you all!


----------



## EugenB

emmm... can i join the club?


----------



## PopcornMachine

I would say so. Lot of stuff in a little box.


----------



## mmx+

I have an ATX setup but it's smaller than many mATX setups. Any interest?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have an ATX setup but it's smaller than many mATX setups. Any interest?

Awesome case, but shouldn't it read PC-A05A? I had the A05B and now am rocking the G50A which is really similar but has the PSU over the CPU.

This thing was supposed to be a temporary home before I could put my Sugo 3 back together, but that poor pile is still a collection of parts in need of care.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Awesome case, but shouldn't it read PC-A05A? I had the A05B and now am rocking the G50A which is really similar but has the PSU over the CPU.

This thing was supposed to be a temporary home before I could put my Sugo 3 back together, but that poor pile is still a collection of parts in need of care.

It might be the A05A, I don't remember









I thought PC-A05*S* since it's Silver and the PC-A05*B* is black


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It might be the A05A, I don't remember









I thought PC-A05*S* since it's Silver and the PC-A05*B* is black









It's PC-A05A for unfinished *a*luminium.


----------



## DisappointMe

Can I join? Had to sacrifice quite a bit of HDD space to get the Mega in, but it runs much cooler over the Noctua C12.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just pulled the trigger on a few parts for a new-ish/upgraded build...

































































Initially I'll just be using a couple of 120mm EK rads that I have as a temporary setup, most likely undervolting my X3460 and keeping my GTX 480 at stock. But I'm saving up for a ThermoChill PA 140.3 with couple shrouds and some 140mm Yates. Can't wait to join the elite hybrid class of sff water-coolers!









If there's any interest I might do a noobie build log....


----------



## Imglidinhere

My Sig Rig was recently just inserted into a TINY case. It's amazing that it stays cool.







I'll take a pic of the Setup and the case too when it upoads.


----------



## Dexeaur

Can i Join? My rig is in my sig. Fitted it into a HTPC case


----------



## Liighthead

as the 1st page states.... you have to post a pic


----------



## jacobthellamer

Does mine count?


----------



## DevilGear44

I love SFF water builds.


----------



## Liighthead

nicee.. what case that O.O


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hey peeps, OP here.

I've since added a DVD drive and an old 3870 so I can run quad monitors. I've got 3 wd10ears drives in a raid5 array, but they're in a caddy out to the side of my case. The total is now six 3.5" HDDs, two video cards, and a DVD drive. I'm working on a bracket to mount them between my top 4890 and my CPU heatsink, which is now fanless and turned to face the PSU fan. I love what this this thread has become, and I'm truly humbled by the amount of skill and time some of you have put into your computers.

_My case dwarfed by a speaker cabinet._










Stay small and powerful.

DPoin


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
I love what this this thread has become, and I'm truly humbled by the amount of skill and time some of you have put into your computers.


Anybody can shove crap into a full tower, squeezing every last drop of performance from a system the size of a shoe box takes skill and patience.


----------



## Exia

Can I join here?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Do I qualify?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer* 
Does mine count?


























Need more photos of this one. Also, quit wasting time and get that pwny put together.


----------



## flmjiggy

Just built for someone. It was a hassle but in the end many options open as not held back by server type heatsink.



Board is a Zotac AM2 + x2 5050e + case is a APEX MI-008.


I had to dremel the bottom of the case for exhaust and the wiring is tied down and neat.


----------



## Liighthead

sff psu? isnt it normaly above the cpu?


----------



## flmjiggy

I had to dremel the bottom of the case for exhaust. It was a lot of work but in the end it wasn't so bad. My measurements were a tad off but that was on the bottom so no one can see lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flmjiggy* 
I had to dremel the bottom of the case for exhaust. It was a lot of work but in the end it wasn't so bad. My measurements were a tad off but that was on the bottom so no one can see lol

nice, its a sffpsu though? was thinking bout getting 1 of those cases but wasnt 2 sure.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Um, unless you changed the orientation of the fan, didn't you dremel a hole for the _intake_?


----------



## flmjiggy

I opened the psu and switched the fan around. I am going to deliver the case tomorrow and will take pics.

Original @ the egg


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flmjiggy* 
I opened the psu and switched the fan around. I am going to deliver the case tomorrow and will take pics.

Original @ the egg

that voids the warranty of whatever PSU you have AFAIK


----------



## flmjiggy

I know.

Could conceivably fit a larger card if the person is interested once modded btw. Of course, a better psu would be in order.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I needs 35 reps for wanted classifieds







Help.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flmjiggy* 
I opened the psu and switched the fan around. I am going to deliver the case tomorrow and will take pics.


Oh cool. That case is incredibly small, but it looks like you left room for a taller HSF. I like it.


----------



## staryoshi

Contrary to what the sticker says, it's got a GTS 450 in there.
This is my new folding / media center / file server baby.


----------



## Liighthead

why it say 460? lol

nice lil build though? that just a gernic case? 120mm intake?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
why it say 460? lol

nice lil build though? that just a gernic case? 120mm intake?

EVGA put a GTX460 sticker on it, that's why it says it








I have intake/exhaust 120mm Scythe Gentle-Typhoon AP13s. I value silence








This is the Rosewill case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147111


----------



## DevilGear44

Pics of my new build!










































and some shiny new watercooling parts!


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Pics of my new build!

and some shiny new watercooling parts!


Looks nice. But where in the heck are you going to mount the pump and radiator?


----------



## DevilGear44

Everything's going to be mounted on the case, but the rad is going to have to be completely external.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Everything's going to be mounted on the case, but the rad is going to have to be completely external.

 nice looks sweet. that cooler u got on is axp-140?
and what size rad u gonna be useing?








carnt wait


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
 nice looks sweet. that cooler u got on is axp-140?
and what size rad u gonna be useing?








carnt wait









Yeah I still have the AXP-140. I just finished building it last night, so everything's stock/still on air temporarily. Since I'm not really restricted by rad size (since it would obviously have to be externally mounted), I'm desperately trying to save up for a Thermochill 140.3. In the meantime, I've got 2 120mm EK radiators I can skwahundle together or the very least put one with my GTX 480. I played Metro 2033 for 30 minutes and the entire right side of my case was scolding hot.

I really love this case. For a couple months it was SG07 or PCQ08? SG07 or PCQ08? SG07 or PCQ08? Glad I had a last minute change of heart. It looks completely unique, and has the nano footprint of a typical SFF rig, but has nowhere near the space confinements. I'm also diggin' the new Zotac board. I was itching real bad to ditch that balls-less DFI mobo.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Yeah I still have the AXP-140. I just finished building it last night, so everything's stock/still on air temporarily. Since I'm not really restricted by rad size (since it would obviously have to be externally mounted), I'm desperately trying to save up for a Thermochill 140.3. In the meantime, I've got 2 120mm EK radiators I can skwahundle together or the very least put one with my GTX 480. I played Metro 2033 for 30 minutes and the entire right side of my case was scolding hot.

I really love this case. For a couple months it was SG07 or PCQ08? SG07 or PCQ08? SG07 or PCQ08? Glad I had a last minute change of heart. It looks completely unique, and has the nano footprint of a typical SFF rig, but has nowhere near the space confinements. I'm also diggin' the new Zotac board. I was itching real bad to ditch that balls-less DFI mobo.










whats temps like with a quad n the axp-140? 
140.3 be sweet , and yeah haha 480s get quite hot ...

never really like test bench type setups.. hows is it going from sg05 to this? or any case really.. to a open test bench,, instead of being enclosed


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 







whats temps like with a quad n the axp-140?
140.3 be sweet , and yeah haha 480s get quite hot ...

never really like test bench type setups.. hows is it going from sg05 to this? or any case really.. to a open test bench,, instead of being enclosed 

Temps are ok; everything's still at stock and I haven't had time to mess with any overclocking or undervolting with the board yet (I'm pretty much just waiting to get the water set up before I really mess around with it), and it doesn't go into C-state very often for some reason (it's almost always pulling 110W) but it still manages around 35* idle and 60* load. I'm also pretty sure I did a piss-poor job of mounting the AXP, even though I jacked the socket backplate from my DFI board so I could use the Thermalright 1156 backplate on the Zotac. But I'm happy with it for the time being.

As for the case, I love it a lot more than my SG05 (which I might still be using if Silverstone's 450W SFX PSU was in stock 4-5 months ago), and I really enjoy the uniqueness of the case. Hell, when I was using regular mid and full towers the cases were open half the time because I was swapping something, tweaking this, switching those, etc. Plus you can sort of show off your hardware a little bit.


----------



## miahallen

Im in


----------



## Liighthead

now that thing is sweet. saw ur pst on losias







truly epic lil box


----------



## Exia

Nice SG05 miahallen







So there are no problems when gaming for hours? I am really worrying if the PSU will be able to power up the GTX480. I'm thinking it will for now but in the long run, the PSU will be degraded?

Got both SG05 and SG07 and the 450w PSU but I am currently using SG07 since my reference 5870 doesn't fit the SG05









I feel I want to resurrect my SG05 lol


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exia* 
Nice SG05 miahallen







So there are no problems when gaming for hours? I am really worrying if the PSU will be able to power up the GTX480. I'm thinking it will for now but in the long run, the PSU will be degraded?

Got both SG05 and SG07 and the 450w PSU but I am currently using SG07 since my reference 5870 doesn't fit the SG05









I feel I want to resurrect my SG05 lol

I've never heard of PSU degredation....with the exception of a damaged PSU, or one being run way out of spec... I suppose it's possible, but chances are unlikely









I did a full power consumption analysis in my article








http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gigabyte/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
I've never heard of PSU degredation....with the exception of a damaged PSU, or one being run way out of spec... I suppose it's possible, but chances are unlikely









PSU Degradation comes from Capacitor Aging.


----------



## miahallen

Name brand 80+ PSUs like this one typically use fairly high quality capacitors that are over-rated for their use. High quality capacitors like these degrade too slowly for us enthusiasts to be concerned about....we swap out HW too frequently.

PSU degredation may be a concern for cheap, no name PSUs that any one of us enthusiasts would avoid. I'll undoubtedly get lots of critacism for this statement...but I think this "PSU degradation" thing is something we've heard about from Dell tech support horror stories









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ST45SF spec sheet*
*MTBF 100,000 hours at 25Â°C, full load*

That's over 11 years 24/7 at 100% load.

I'll be running maybe 30 hours per weeks max at around 72% load. So I should be set until retirement


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Pics of my new build!

*snip

and some shiny new watercooling parts!


That is really neat. I can see the res being mounted on the side but where exactly are you putting your pump? Definitely post pics when your done.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
That is really neat. I can see the res being mounted on the side but where exactly are you putting your pump? Definitely post pics when your done.

I'm constantly thinking and drawing up new ideas, but I want to keep this thing as compact as possible. One idea is to mount the res on the side, and put the pump on the inside facing part of the right side of the case. Another idea is to mount the res on the bottom of the handle; it'll barely fit between the graphics card and right side of the case. Just gonna have to wait and see.

But another thing that stinks is that due to the extremely small amount of space I'm working with, I'll probably have no choice but to throw a bunch of money at expensive rotary and 90 degree fittings.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Im in

















And I thought I had trouble fitting my ECO in a Vulcan!









Wow. Nice job squeezing that H70 in there.

My experience was being firm the cables and not being afraid of breaking them. They won't.

But you wound them in a circle!


----------



## Korben

Very impressive build with SG05, Didn't know a GTX 480 could fit in that + a H70.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Name brand 80+ PSUs like this one typically use fairly high quality capacitors that are over-rated for their use. High quality capacitors like these degrade too slowly for us enthusiasts to be concerned about....we swap out HW too frequently.

PSU degredation may be a concern for cheap, no name PSUs that any one of us enthusiasts would avoid. I'll undoubtedly get lots of critacism for this statement...but I think this "PSU degradation" thing is something we've heard about from Dell tech support horror stories









That's over 11 years 24/7 at 100% load.

I'll be running maybe 30 hours per weeks max at around 72% load. So I should be set until retirement









After 5 years, even on high quality Jap Caps, Cap degradation comes into play and can be a concern.

MTBF falls dramatically when temps rise.
IE: it's not 5.5years @ 50*C, it'd be more like 4 years.

An average of PSU Internal temps is in the 35-40*C range which means the MTBF is in the 5-5.5years range.

Obviously there's a +/- 10% rating on most caps, and MTBF is all but useless in true determination.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korben* 
Very impressive build with SG05, Didn't know a GTX 480 could fit in that + a H70.

It won't without modifications....check out my build log








http://www.techreaction.net/forums/s...ead.php?t=3804


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
It won't without modifications....check out my build log








http://www.techreaction.net/forums/s...ead.php?t=3804

That is one of the most epic builds I've ever seen. Great job fitting that much power into such a small case.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


That is one of the most epic builds I've ever seen. Great job fitting that much power into such a small case.


Thanks


----------



## omaryunus

Specs:

CPU: Intel i7 930

Mobo: Asus x58 Rampage III Gene mATX

RAM:Corsair Dominator 3 x 2GB

Case: NZXT Vulcan mATX Game case

PSU: Corsair 750WHX modular

GFX: EVGA GTX 470

OS HDD: OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD

HDD: WD 1TB SATAIII Black

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

CPU Cooler: Corsair H70

pics:
Got my build done in my Vulcan just waiting for my monitor now













































please add me to the club


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 









Wow


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
Specs:

CPU: Intel i7 930

Mobo: Asus x58 Rampage III Gene mATX

RAM:Corsair Dominator 3 x 2GB

Case: NZXT Vulcan mATX Game case

PSU: Corsair 750WHX modular

GFX: EVGA GTX 470

OS HDD: OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD

HDD: WD 1TB SATAIII Black

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

CPU Cooler: Corsair H70

please add me to the club









Damn nice, what's your temps like? You have just inspired me to build a mini pc.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omaryunus*


please add me to the club










Nice









What are your overclocks?


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draygonn* 
Wow









thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Damn nice, what's your temps like? You have just inspired me to build a mini pc.

the little bit that i got to test with a temp monitor my PC temps were around 34-35C the room temp was 28C-30C so the H70 is doing a pretty great job







so far

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Nice









What are your overclocks?

no OCing just waiting on my monitor to arrive in a few days then the fun really begins


----------



## Slohand

Nice rig Omaryunus.

Here's my mATX build


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
Nice rig Omaryunus.

Here's my mATX build



























No way having those two GTX 470's so close to each other is good. The top car is getting no air for the fan.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 









Nice job getting an H70 in there. I wasn't sure one would fit.

And I like all the pretty lights!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 










Very clean setup. How'd you get the H50 to fit on the back 92mm mount? I thought it needed 120mm.

And what's up with the 3 front fans? I assume they are all blowing on the video cards. Do multi-fans really help?


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 

the little bit that i got to test with a temp monitor my PC temps were around 34-35C the room temp was 28C-30C so the H70 is doing a pretty great job







so far

no OCing just waiting on my monitor to arrive in a few days then the fun really begins









Nice rig!!

Hows the NB temps?


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
Nice rig Omaryunus.

Here's my mATX build










Oooo that one is really nice too. It's so packed but in a really nice looking way. What are your gpu temps? Like the other guy said the top one has to be crazy high. I'm guessing those are shrouds on the intake fan? Possibly to get the fan closer to the gpu's?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


Im in














































If this thread means anything its got to be taking about ur crazy setup.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
If this thread means anything its got to be taking about ur crazy setup.

Way to quote every single image


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slohand*


Nice rig Omaryunus.


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine*


Nice job getting an H70 in there. I wasn't sure one would fit.

And I like all the pretty lights!


yea as you can see in my build log (in my sig) you can see how close it is... i cant upgrade to a 480 because of the length limitation







or atleast the 480 has to be the shortest on on the market if i were to use it









and yup the lights are pretty









Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


Nice rig!!

Hows the NB temps?


thanks man

and the little i have checked i think my temps were around 40C not sure though... same room temp around 28-30C this is ofcourse in the bios and only having run a few minutes


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


If this thread means anything its got to be taking about ur crazy setup.


Thanks dude....









Nobody wants to play in my Power density challenge







Where's everyone else with the beastly SFF rigs.....show me your Vantage scores







(click the link in my sig







)


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


Thanks dude....









Nobody wants to play in my Power density challenge







Where's everyone else with the beastly SFF rigs.....show me your Vantage scores







(click the link in my sig










dont be sad







ill give it ago i guess...


----------



## DisappointMe

I'll also give it a go miahallen, once my system is done with Prime95. But my case is quite large. :\\


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


Thanks dude....









Nobody wants to play in my Power density challenge







Where's everyone else with the beastly SFF rigs.....show me your Vantage scores







(click the link in my sig







)


hey bro ill take part in it just waiting for my monitor to arrive tomm and ill be able to give you all the scores you want


----------



## miahallen

Nice....thanks guys


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
yea as you can see in my build log (in my sig) you can see how close it is... i cant upgrade to a 480 because of the length limitation







or atleast the 480 has to be the shortest on on the market if i were to use it









and yup the lights are pretty









I made my vulcan blue, as you can see here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...achine/vulcan/

Lights are cool.


----------



## Slohand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
Very clean setup. How'd you get the H50 to fit on the back 92mm mount? I thought it needed 120mm.

And what's up with the 3 front fans? I assume they are all blowing on the video cards. Do multi-fans really help?

I had extra 120mm fans laying around and figured i'd just put them there, i don't know if they make a difference or not because i haven't put them through real testing.

The fans for the h50 are 120mm and my case has a 120mm slot there.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
I had extra 120mm fans laying around and figured i'd just put them there, i don't know if they make a difference or not because i haven't put them through real testing.

Well, it looks impressive!









Quote:

The fans for the h50 are 120mm and my case has a 120mm slot there.
My confusion on which case you were using.


----------



## murderbymodem

I'd like to join!

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...4-lan-rig.html


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Thanks dude....









Nobody wants to play in my Power density challenge







Where's everyone else with the beastly SFF rigs.....show me your Vantage scores







(click the link in my sig







)

This is a marvelous idea. I'll be in, but only after I get my rig back from the ol'e Cyberdruids. My current case is about twice the volume as the one I'll be moving into.


----------



## domerocket

GTX 470 SLI (Unlocked 465)


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Since there are a lot of Rampage III GENE users in here, I thought it would be a great place to ask this question:

Have any of you who run an ATI 5*** series card had any issues between the mobo and GFX card?


----------



## 00Smurf

New build, here is a teaser.


----------



## miahallen

Very nice


----------



## Liighthead

damm nice.. lol mind sending me 1 of ur many itx boards hahaha

thats a 5970 yeah? what cpu cooling you gonna put in that ?


----------



## Doober

i will finally post here after lurking for awhile.

My first comp i built 3 yrs ago was mATX and i have just never justified going full.

I finally now am happy with the case i have put this comp in, and it came out about as best as i could make it.

It is a thermaltake case, and measures 16x14x7.75 in. i included pics of it next to my dusty xbox360 for size comparison and my keyboard and 25in monitor.

This is the smallest tower case i have built in, and it is about as small as i could stand. i couldn't do wire management behind the tray cause there was maybe 1/4in back there ;(.


























Specs:
Phenom II x4 955 BE
Gigabyte 785g mATX mobo
4gb Corsair ddr3 1600
Mugen II Rev. B
Gtx 460
2 hdd (1tb black, and 1.5tb green)
1 Sunbeamtech 4fan controller
no ODD, have external and i rarely use it

anyways temps so far are nice, and i finally have the perfect size case for lugging around.


----------



## flmjiggy

Nice and clean guys


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Very nice










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
damm nice.. lol mind sending me 1 of ur many itx boards hahaha

thats a 5970 yeah? what cpu cooling you gonna put in that ?









Yep it is the 5970 4gb Toxic. I'm going to have to modify the window on the case with some washers and mesh because the 3 slot cooler of the card causes it to stick out 3mm into the window slot.

Prolly going to run an h70 if it will fit, if not then an H50. I had the h50 on it when it was in the sg05 case. It had an msi hawk as the vid then.

I love the itx boards. I'm trying to source a 95w 6core to drop in the asus itx board.

Specs:
i7 860
dfi lan party mobo
sg07 case w/ 600w psu
5970 toxic 4gb
4gb soon to be 8gb of corsair xms3 7-7-7-20 ddr3 1600
2 x mushkin callisto deluxe ssd's in raid 0
600gb wd raptor as games, and spill over drive.
wd scorpio 640gb for storage.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doober* 
i will finally post here after lurking for awhile.

My first comp i built 3 yrs ago was mATX and i have just never justified going full.

I finally now am happy with the case i have put this comp in, and it came out about as best as i could make it.

It is a thermaltake case, and measures 16x14x7.75 in. i included pics of it next to my dusty xbox360 for size comparison and my keyboard and 25in monitor.

This is the smallest tower case i have built in, and it is about as small as i could stand. i couldn't do wire management behind the tray cause there was maybe 1/4in back there ;(.


























Specs:
Phenom II x4 955 BE
Gigabyte 785g mATX mobo
4gb Corsair ddr3 1600
Mugen II Rev. B
Gtx 460
2 hdd (1tb black, and 1.5tb green)
1 Sunbeamtech 4fan controller
no ODD, have external and i rarely use it

anyways temps so far are nice, and i finally have the perfect size case for lugging around.

nice. looks very good man


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I love the itx boards. I'm trying to source a 95w 6core to drop in the asus itx board.

An AMD X6? Why








...your games will run better with an Intel quad


----------



## Exia

@00Smurf: Wouldn't you have problems putting on the side panel with the cooler of the 5970?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
An AMD X6? Why








...your games will run better with an Intel quad









the x6 is another build using asus amd itx board. MIght as well put the best amd chip in the board that I can. The sg07 is getting the i7 860, with the dfi lanparty board.

The x6 will go in the sg05 with the asus board 4gb mushkin so-dimm ddr3 and a 5770 hawk or maybe a single pin geforce of equivalency.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exia* 
@00Smurf: Wouldn't you have problems putting on the side panel with the cooler of the 5970?









note the quote from my above post, below.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Yep it is the 5970 4gb Toxic. I'm going to have to modify the window on the case with some washers and mesh because the 3 slot cooler of the card causes it to stick out 3mm into the window slot.


----------



## miahallen

Ah....that explains it


----------



## superroach

Thought i'd post here too
















It's a SG05, with a power cpu in it.

- Gigabyte H55N-USB3
- i7 875k (holy cow fast)
- axp 140 heatsink, with a 100m slim fan. Waiting on an imported scyhe kyon (sp), which is 120 and should cool better
- 4 gig Ram
- 1tb Samsung spinpoint F3

It didn't end up being as useful as I thought for me - I got it for the USB3 so I could do raw hdmi video capture with it (intensity Shuttle), But the usb3's in all 1156 mitix boards are crap, with them using gen 1 pcie lanes so you are crippled to half max speed. Of course, the shuttle usb3 needs full speed, so That got rid of that purpose for it. Doh!

I had a lot of fun building this, with the Zotac H55itx CE board originally for it was faulty. Bad Zotac. In hindsite, the underside of it is poor for mounting heatsinks too, so blah.


http://imgur.com/KxDSe


----------



## miahallen

If you turn on USB3.0 "Turbo" in the BIOS, the USB3.0 chip will use a PCIe2.0 lane connected directly to the CPU and alleviate the bottleneck. I wrote an article about it, comparing it to an Asus board which uses a PLX chip to fix the bottleneck:
http://www.overclockers.com/superspe...us-true-usb30/


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Built a few weeks ago, just redid cables and swapped fans today. I had to flip the HDDs around to get a push fan on the Mugen.

I'm very pleased with the room in the TJ08 for being a mATX case. I do have a few gripes though, the drive bay covers are flimsy and who needs floppy bays on the front panel? So when I have time, maybe this next semester, I'll burn/weld myself a new front panel and be able to get two 120mm intakes. The big question there is, do I spend the $$ for a sheet of stainless, or just paint use cold rolled and slap some paint on it.


----------



## ohzer0

I am by no means SFF but I am running mATX. Ill get some pics up when I get home.


----------



## flmjiggy

Started my build:

Sugo SG05B
Phenom 900E @1.15v
Sammy 1TB
4850 - Getting Cooler with rear exhaust.
4GB
Asus AM3 ITX
  

Can't stand the noise of the PSU fan so I took it out.

Opteron heatsink modded and placed a 120mm Yate. Thinking about a 140mm.

If I had the time theres is enough space to mod the PSU to the front.


----------



## supaspoon

Here's mine, just built. My first micro build, intended to be a render slave / extra machine if my other rig is tied up on a long render.

micro x58 sli
i7 950 @ 3.8 on TRUE
12gb (3x4) patriot viper at 1600
4890 xfire
2x leftover hdd's
Lian Li pc-v354


----------



## miahallen

Very nice rigs guys....you should all join my power density challenge, *5 more days to enter and get a chance to win a 260 GTX*


----------



## blooder11181

can i add hp pavillion slimline s3230(pt)


----------



## Adhmuz

Can't say mine is considerable beastly because its kinda small for that, my main rig is my beast. I'll get some pics up after I take some, which I'll do soon.

CPU
E8400
Motherboard
Zotac G41-ITX WiFi
Memory
Corsair XMS 800MHz
Graphics Card
Sapphire HD6850
Hard Drive
30GB Kingston SSD + 750GB Seagate HDD
Sound Card
Integrated
Power Supply
300 watts
Case
SG05
CPU cooling
Stock cooler from a Q6600
GPU cooling
Sapphire none reference cooler
OS
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit










































I have it as my sig rig for now but its not going to stay there, so I have the specs in my post too.


----------



## ohzer0

mATX in ATX


----------



## etiennedefqvx

Hey guys








You should check out my mod : http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...oled-a05n.html


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etiennedefqvx* 
Hey guys








You should check out my mod : http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...oled-a05n.html

Awesome case dude! Love the PSU in the front. And nice water cooling.


----------



## etiennedefqvx

Thank you








(if interested it will be for sale soon, PM me







)


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
bet you that case has the worst airflow, how come you aren't running on a rampage gene? those tend to be the best matx mobos

Well his graphics card sure isn't getting any air, but a lot of metal


----------



## Dunkler

Here's my sig rig, been a fan of mAtx all my life!

I would say it is decently beastly.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Here's my sig rig, been a fan of mAtx all my life!

I would say it is decently beastly.


Beastly indeed. I'm a Vulcan too, and I like your drives.









Question though. Are your radiator fans blowing out the front or pulling in?


----------



## etiennedefqvx

You can see it on the pictures







they are blowing inside the case, i think it is not a good thing because the heat worms the case. I would have inversed them.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etiennedefqvx* 
You can see it on the pictures







they are blowing inside the case...

Exactly how can I see that?


----------



## etiennedefqvx

You can see the 4 plastic rod if you look closer at the bottom right of the picture, of the left fan.
Just look at the left fan and you will see the 4 rogs that indicates the air is going in its size direction, so in its case, from right to left


----------



## sunjoo

my p180 mini:


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine*


Beastly indeed. I'm a Vulcan too, and I like your drives.









Question though. Are your radiator fans blowing out the front or pulling in?


Thanks man! I set the fans on the RAD as intake. It seems to go with the way my air is flowing in the case and keep it pretty cool even at 4ghz. 4.2 is a diff story... I have 2 top fans blowing out. I was and am still considering buying the side fan and blowing on my motherboard/gpu to help things even more. I dunno though.

Worth buying the side fan?


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sunjoo*


my p180 mini:










Lahv it!


----------



## scrotes

Lol this club is perfect I was asking myself how could I pack as much poer as I could in a lan case I think I acomplished that prtty well check out the sig rig


----------



## yashau

Scrotes hows the temps on the OCed i7 and the 470s?


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Thanks man! I set the fans on the RAD as intake. It seems to go with the way my air is flowing in the case and keep it pretty cool even at 4ghz. 4.2 is a diff story... I have 2 top fans blowing out. I was and am still considering buying the side fan and blowing on my motherboard/gpu to help things even more. I dunno though.

Worth buying the side fan?

Side fan was crucial for me. It really helps keep the video card temps down and the IOH on my mobo approaches 100C without it.

So it really depends on your cooling needs and aesthetic preferences. I also think it looks nice and helps with my whole "blue" look.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrotes* 
Lol this club is perfect I was asking myself how could I pack as much poer as I could in a lan case I think I acomplished that prtty well check out the sig rig

Dude! You have a X58M too!

Please share your BIOS settings and temps for 4GHz.

I just changed my radiator fan to blow out the front, but removed the thick filter that was limiting airflow. When pulling in, the exhaust was raising the temps on the 2nd 4830.

Thanks.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

What's this about X58M?

I thought I had the only one...


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
What's this about X58M?

I thought I had the only one...

Wow. Should we start another club?









Maybe you could share your BIOS settings.









I'm running at 3.6 happily enough. Got it up to 3.95, but was running very hot.

No expert here, and MSI seems to use different terms in their BIOS than other x58 board makers. It might be helpful to see what others use to get 4.0.

Thanks.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Gigabyte UD4 mATX mobo
i7 860 @ 4.01GHz
GTX 295

...Had to go with a haf-932. I don't think any midtower cases will fit my graphics card


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel* 
Gigabyte UD4 mATX mobo
i7 860 @ 4.01GHz
GTX 295

...Had to go with a haf-932. I don't think any midtower cases will fit my graphics card

















nzxt vulcan









have a lookie around.. a shoebox can... sorry a sg05 can fit a 480. just.. ish









how long is that card btw? proably nearlly fit in my 341 xD








nice rig though

Edit: from the looks of that board. i reakon thatll fit in my 341. not sure about that cooler though :/ Darknight would fit. H50/H70/small loop would ( upgrade someday lol )









Edit:Edit: thanks to someone on page 73. random page lol
*SG02-F*
*Thermaltake LANBOX Lite*
*Da Box*
*NZXT Rogue*
*Qx-2000*
*Apevia X-QPACK2*
*PC-V351*

sorry i dont know the random person on page 73 but thanks for the links








and thoses cases fit long gpus.

aswell as the
Coolermaster 341 ( not as long graphics cards not sure of max length )
NZXT vulcan ( dont think its in that list of links lol







)
and ima sure theirs a few other options out their

ow and the antec p180mini. though quite a large tower







for matx


----------



## Kvjavs

The Cooler Master Elite 341 should be able to fit that GTX 295.

Also if that cooler is as tall as the Hyper 212+, it will fit. Proof?

Just got done hooking up my proof the other day









Just don't plan on using that power supply and optical drives, or you won't have any room. I had a HX750 I had to get rid of because it was too long.










Cable management would be better if I didn't have a hot-swap bay. Also I plan on filling up the front with one more accessory, a card reader.










Got a green LED I'm gonna swap out that power LED for. I am tired of blue. Sorry for the poor image quality, forgot to put my webcam back on HD.


----------



## Liighthead

Ow wasn't sure how big the megahelms were. Nice if they fit though








Nice rig btw








Was gonna say something elder but forgot hahaha anyways


----------



## motoray

my micro build nzxt rogue msi 785 mobo 955 g skil ram and a 4890 which is about to be a 6990







soon to be fully under water right now only on cpu.


----------



## Bandrew

Very nice build, I love the case. I was looking for one and you can't find it anywhere anymore.


----------



## motoray

ya they are no longer made unfortunately the case is a TANK 3mm aluminum and inside is powdercoated. One of the most well made cases i've ever had odly.


----------



## Liighthead

nice build motoray, grrr sucks they dont make those anymore :/


----------



## motoray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
nice build motoray, grrr sucks they dont make those anymore :/

thanks







if you look hard enough you can find one used. I found mine from a member here, took weeks tho.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hey peeps, I'm thinking about setting up some sort of contest to see who can create the smallest rig. Does that sound interesting at all? I'd have categories such as mATX / ITX and multi-gpu or watercooling. It would be cool to see people compete, and the community would benefit from the R&D.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
Hey peeps, I'm thinking about setting up some sort of contest to see who can create the smallest rig. Does that sound interesting at all? I'd have categories such as mATX / ITX and multi-gpu or watercooling. It would be cool to see people compete, and the community would benefit from the R&D.

Here's one such contest along those lines:
http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...per-liter.html


----------



## Bishop1138

Not finished fine tuning it yet but here's the build thread:

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ter-build.html

Watercooled Vulcan with an i7 and 5970


----------



## Liighthead

prettyy









i would of put another right angled connector on that top rad though.. so goes down straight instead of out n back in


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bishop1138* 
Not finished fine tuning it yet but here's the build thread:

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ter-build.html

Watercooled Vulcan with an i7 and 5970


















http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ners-club.html








if you want you can join the NZXT vulcan club :] few nice vulcans ova their

though urs proably the best  that ive seen


----------



## geek33

newbie here and all i can say very nice mATX rigs you got here.

anyways, can i join?





































was planning to say goodbye on this case as i am moving on to NZXT Vulcan









thanks for viewing


----------



## Liighthead

^ nice rig =D

:] gotta update pics when u get ur vulcan


----------



## geek33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
^ nice rig =D

:] gotta update pics when u get ur vulcan









thanks. can't wait to upgrade soon. hehehe


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Here's my sig rig, been a fan of mAtx all my life!

I would say it is decently beastly.



















I am thinking of building a very similar system. Do you think you could fix another gtx 480 in there for sli? also hows the h50 working? think an h70 would be just as well?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


I am thinking of building a very similar system. Do you think you could fix another gtx 480 in there for sli? also hows the h50 working? think an h70 would be just as well?


I would take an h50 instead

2x GTX480's would be real hot inside unless you go WC

i suggest 2x GTX460 SLI should do nicely for you instead

my .2


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


I would take an h50 instead

2x GTX480's would be real hot inside unless you go WC

i suggest 2x GTX460 SLI should do nicely for you instead

my .2


Why the H50 over the H70?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaddragon* 
Why the H50 over the H70?

H70=2x thicker than h50

therefore you would want more space as possible in your rig right?

and the h70 has shorter tubing


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


H70=2x thicker than h50

therefore you would want more space as possible in your rig right?

and the *h70 has shorter tubing*


That was the biggest disappointment for me







I actually used a H70 for a bit too


----------



## 420Assassin

this club would be great for my buddy has a small case filled to the T
Packed inside is an E8600 @ 4.2GHz, A DFI LanParty Jr. P45-T2RS Mainboard, 3 WD 1 Terabyte SATA II hard disks(RAID '0"), 4x1GB GEIL Esoteria DDR2 @ 1189 MHz, an nVidia 8800-GTX and a Fortran Sparkle 1000w Kingcraft PSU

with a 21.5" Samsung LCD monitor attached to side


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


I am thinking of building a very similar system. Do you think you could fix another gtx 480 in there for sli? also hows the h50 working? think an h70 would be just as well?


Heck yes you can fit another 480... check out my updated rig!










Also, the H50 does fine up to 1.28v on my 950 at 4GHz. Under intel burn test it doesnt go above 82c. During gaming I never see above 60c. The cards are hot, BUT with the correct fan profiles set I can over clock both GPU's to 800/2000 and never go above 80c on the top card during HOURS of gaming and benchmarks.

You would have a hard time fitting an H70 in push pull inside this case, also you won't see enough improvement in temps to merrit the $$... atleast from everything I have read.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dunkler*


Heck yes you can fit another 480... check out my updated rig!










Also, the H50 does fine up to 1.28v on my 950 at 4GHz. Under intel burn test it doesnt go above 82c. During gaming I never see above 60c. The cards are hot, BUT with the correct fan profiles set I can over clock both GPU's to 800/2000 and never go above 80c on the top card during HOURS of gaming and benchmarks.

You would have a hard time fitting an H70 in push pull inside this case, also you won't see enough improvement in temps to merrit the $$... atleast from everything I have read.


this


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
You would have a hard time fitting an H70 in push pull inside this case,

Please enlighten me








Are H50's tubes longer or something?


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Please enlighten me








Are H50's tubes longer or something?

ya tubes on h50 are slightly longer than the h70.. here decent review of the 2 coolers
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...he-cooler.html

EDIT:
after lil more googling h50 tube length is approx 11-12 inches H70 is approx 9 inches
found HERE H50 and HERE H70


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Please enlighten me








Are H50's tubes longer or something?

Pic


----------



## goldbranch

Thanks, +rep for both of you.

One more question on the H50, does corsair provide screws for push/pull setup?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Thanks, +rep for both of you.

One more question on the H50, does corsair provide screws for push/pull setup?

no
it only provides 4 screws for 1 fan

but you can just use 2 for each fan instead

still works


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just built mine today. Not uber powerful but it gets the job done. Will be getting a new video card soon, probably a 460.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Just built mine today. Not uber powerful but it gets the job done. Will be getting a new video card soon, probably a 460.


Sweet looks like a nice build








pics?


----------



## GAMERIG

Right now I am giving up SG05, because AM3 mITX motherboard with PCI-E card isn't available on market. MMmm..I aint interesting in intel motherboard if you asked. I will go to selling this case & powersupply, but might be including iTX motherboard, also.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 








2GB DDR2 RAM
2x WD 120GB 2.5 HDD
AMD Sempron™ Processor
TT cpu cooler

I ended up to buy AMD mTIX (Zotac) with x1 PCI, because I cant find AMD mITX with x16 PCI.. No thanks for intel mITX if you asked me.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Right now I am giving up SG05, because AM3 mITX motherboard with PCI-E card isn't available on market. MMmm..I aint interesting in intel motherboard if you asked. I will go to selling this case & powersupply, but might be including iTX motherboard, also.









isn't this for sale already?
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...Yy7&templete=2

AM3 ITX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...A88T-I&x=0&y=0


----------



## 420Assassin

smallest board ive ever seen








CPU: intel ATOM @ 1.6 Ghz
Ram: 2 GB

also check this site out in korean but pics of some small comps lol


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


isn't this for sale already?
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...Yy7&templete=2

AM3 ITX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...A88T-I&x=0&y=0


thank you for links. but I am going to sell it..


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


smallest board ive ever seen








CPU: intel ATOM @ 1.6 Ghz
Ram: 2 GB

also check this site out in korean but pics of some small comps lol


tobad those boards r like $300 - $500 normaly...


----------



## Lost-boi

Ive seen those pico computers before. They are insanely small.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
Sweet looks like a nice build








pics?









Here is a quick pick. Picked up the GTX460 for $115, and just ordered a 64GB SSD for $75.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Here is a quick pick. Picked up the GTX460 for $115, and just ordered a 64GB SSD for $75.


















sweet my 460 like hits my hhd haha
grr always wanted a ssd haha someday.. thnik ill get a new cpu before a ssd though haha








also in my sig. the CM elite series club.
if you want come join say hi :]


----------



## freeze

My simple Cooler Master ELITE 341


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freeze*


My simple Cooler Master ELITE 341




















There's a sudden flock of Elite 341's coming in it seems. Great case though!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
There's a sudden flock of Elite 341's coming in it seems. Great case though!

haha ikr! xD since ive started the CM elite thread been like 4 or 5

gotta love the case though..
cheap. great airflow n can fit a fair bit in their









Quote:


Originally Posted by *freeze* 
My simple Cooler Master ELITE 341










simple, but clean.. nice job


----------



## max302

Thought I'd let members of the club know that I'm currently looking for a mATX SFF case...

Holla back on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/wanted/8768...quivalent.html


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
Thought I'd let members of the club know that I'm currently looking for a mATX SFF case...

Holla back on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/wanted/8768...quivalent.html









CM elite 341? matx. cheap. nice airflow.. what ya lookin for?

how much you lookin to spend?

n guess u want 2nd hand?


----------



## max302

More something like the Sugo series... single 5.25 (preferably no 5.25 to be honest), as small as possible. I'm sick of my ATX case, I'm over bigger cases.

I don't mind PSU over CPU configs, I'd be willing to go with a "Lanbox" style case if the price is right.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
More something like the Sugo series... single 5.25 (preferably no 5.25 to be honest), as small as possible. I'm sick of my ATX case, I'm over bigger cases.

I don't mind PSU over CPU configs, I'd be willing to go with a "Lanbox" style case if the price is right.

umm not sure about lanbox style prices. compaired to other cases ect..

for a tower..








^ freeze's img btw few psts back ^
a Cm elite 341.

but uhhh theirs few cases like the lanbox such as the Ultra Micro fly.
Review here of one
^ think their discontinued now not sure was gonna get one bout this time last year

newegg has a long list ofem though :] from pretty cheap.. to well pretty expensive :]

hope it helps


----------



## McTw1st

Wonder if my Build will qualify for this club ^^

Zotac GF9300 m-itx
MSi Radeon HD4830
Intel C2D E8400
2x2GB Corsair XMS2
OCZ ModXtreme-Pro 700w Modular

EK Water Blocks EK Supreme LT - Acetal
Phobya G-changer 360
EK Water Blocks DCP 4.0
res mounted on ek water block

Linky!: http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...s-k-y-n-e.html


----------



## null_x86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freeze*


My simple Cooler Master ELITE 341




















Brofist for GA-785G-US2H!

Specs??


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


Wonder if my Build will qualify for this club ^^

Zotac GF9300 m-itx
MSi Radeon HD4830
Intel C2D E8400
2x2GB Corsair XMS2
OCZ ModXtreme-Pro 700w Modular

EK Water Blocks EK Supreme LT - Acetal
Phobya G-changer 360
EK Water Blocks DCP 4.0
res mounted on ek water block

Linky!: http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...s-k-y-n-e.html


 sweeet build


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm _so_ tempted to get that mini itx Asus AM3 board.....

Just the sodimms kill it. Has anyone looked into some of the 'premium' laptop ram? I always thought it was a gimmick..

Does anyone know what the purple thing above the red usb ports are?


----------



## akromatic

thats the bluetooth modules

im kinda having a delima on weither to grab this asus board or the 890GX minix


----------



## Xinoxide

ok. i have decided my tax build will utilize that MiniX 890GX board. need to look into bios options a wee bit, would like to unlock a dualcore ( or attempt to ) in that board.

guess that'll mean bye bye mATX club.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


ok. i have decided my tax build will utilize that MiniX 890GX board. need to look into bios options a wee bit, would like to unlock a dualcore ( or attempt to ) in that board.

guess that'll mean bye bye mATX club.


Don't worry, this is an ITX club as well.









I'd hop all over a baby build to replace my desktop, but sadly I have 6+ hard drives. I'd need either a port replicator or a drobo.

What's the state of PCI-E riser cards?


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


 sweeet build


it will be transformed to sandybridge if i can afford it when its released








sandybridge m-itx that is.

M-ATX is 2 big to be classified as sff for me







so il skip m-atx and go m-itx ^^


----------



## cdoublejj

Does one i built for a friend count?








































































































































This thing was TRRAAASSSHHHED when i got you can still see the dents and gougages in the paint. I got for free from a friend after i got him an Apex Super Case as a gift. When I got it was coated it tobaco smoke scratched especially window. It didn't even have functioning front panel and some of the metal on the case cover was and still it crack a tiny bit on one corner. It's been through a lot. if only I had a before picture.

So i took it all a part and put it the tub and put it thought a cleaning cycle with a scrubber with bristles and ajax and then refilled the tub and gave it a good rinse. Used Mcquire's clear plastic cleaner and polisher on the window. I put 2 coats of paint on the case i messed up the first casue all i have was krylon and 180 grit so i went over it again with 320 grit and textured Rustoleum. I used some fine scotch brite on the silver face and really rubed it down and threw on some sail blue Rustoleum for plastic, I also rubbed down the chassis with some cloths and wii bit of WD40 in some areas the best i could and reinstalled a new front panel and sleeved it all.

I also install a hyper 212+ with out modding it runs ice cold even with over clocks it maxes out at mid 50's but, since it behaved weird and prime 95 crashed before it could give me a fatal error most of the time it's running stock. good thing too cause i had to ship it to cali.

Athlon II x3 2.7ghz and 6gb ram and a GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H with 500gb os drive that will beat out a 2 ghz single core 939 chip with failing mobo with dead pci slots and forced 600x400 res due to failing PCIe.
Her face is gonna fall when she gets this thing, she has no idea.


----------



## frastolator

Looking good. However I would place the thermal monitor on the spindle of the hard drive. Might give a closer reading to the actual temps.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frastolator* 
Looking good. However I would place the thermal monitor on the spindle of the hard drive. Might give a closer reading to the actual temps.

Ive owned that very same case and trust me, those temp sensors are a joke at best, I just ripped mine out.
Of course now I dont even have that case anymore. It was too flimsy and attempting to hold the system by the handle was scary.


----------



## michintom

Is my rig considered a beast?
















This is my sig rig.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Ive owned that very same case and trust me, those temp sensors are a joke at best, I just ripped mine out.
Of course now I dont even have that case anymore. It was too flimsy and attempting to hold the system by the handle was scary.

hats why i just taped it on there just so it would say a number and look cool. lol







It does feel a little weird holding it by the handle but, I don't think she will be toting it thankfully.


----------



## Lost-boi

I wouldnt trust that handle at all if its as flimsy as mine was.


----------



## cdoublejj

well my buddy who had before me carried with the handle countless times. it's cause it feels so light it makes think it could snap at any time. He swears he used it hundreds of times over a period of 4 years. I'd say it's high strength light plastic so long as it doesn't get brittle it's good to go. I doubt it will ever get picked up by the handle cause it will probably be parked most of the time.


----------



## cdoublejj

Hey guys i have question can you look at this thread

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...am2-board.html

I have seen you guys talking about this board before or similar board. is there no chance in hell the new cpu will work? would an after market itx fit just the same so long as i found a replacement for the 775 style cooler? assuming i actually had the thing to work on.


----------



## Laine

People sometimes use the word beastly on this one so I guess I'm in.


----------



## cdoublejj

Woah


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laine* 
People sometimes use the word beastly on this one so I guess I'm in.





































Classic, both the build and your camera skill


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Holy crap, Laine.


----------



## da tick 07

if anyone in here is looking for an sg05 or 1156 its motherboard PM me =]


----------



## Lost-boi




Laine said:


> People sometimes use the word beastly on this one so I guess I'm in.


 Looks great. Lots of gear in a tiny place. Whats up with the sleeving in the res though? Please tell me thats coming out when the water goes in.


----------



## Reflux

Dyson Poindexter said:


> Does anyone know what the purple thing above the red usb ports are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote[/URL]] Firewire. Sorry, someone said it was bluetooth and I ULTRAfacepalmed. But yeah, that's a firewire. Don't have a tiny rig to show off but I love browsing these threads just to see how much power you can get into such a tiny space. :thumb:


----------



## akromatic

akromatic said:


> I face palmed myself so hard that i almost cracked my skull at your comment, its not firewire it IS BLUETOOTH( i have one of these boards so i know, please refrain from commenting if you do not know the answer) [URL=http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=jGAoIFEziW5sPYy7&templete=2http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=jGAoIFEziW5sPYy7&templete=2[/url[/URL]] Back Panel I/O Ports 1 x PS/2 Keyboard/Mouse Combo port 1 x DVI 1 x HDMI 1 x External SATA 1 x LAN(RJ45) port 6 -Channel Audio I/O 2 x Wi-Fi antenna port 1 x Optical S/PDIF Output port 1 x Coaxial S/PDIF Output port 1 x Bluetooth 2 x USB 3.0 ports 4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports


 [URL=http://jontrosky.com/images/Fi...rosky.com/images/Firewire_6_pin_port.jpg[/url] this looks like a fire port, does the blue thing looks like a port to you? ps: sorry for the harsh remarks, kinda woke up on the wrong side of the bed


----------



## cdoublejj

the review said it's a blue tooth dongle


----------



## GAMERIG

* AM3 DUAL CORE 3.0Ghz
* MSI mATX 880 MB
* PATRIOT VIPER 4GB 16xMHz
* TR2-R1 (CPU Cooler)
* Cooler Master 700w
* ASUS DVD ROM
* WD 1TB
* Vista 64bit
* PNY EDITION GTX 570
* SG02 Case










Ahh I am very happy with SG02 MUCH MORE than SG05..


----------



## Liighthead

^ dats nice...

but hows the cpu ventulation? :/


----------



## Ktulu

Anyone ever try the MSI 890GXM-G65? I was thinking about picking it up so I can run RAID 5 off this PERC i/5 card I picked up recently.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;11788298*
> Anyone ever try the MSI 890GXM-G65? I was thinking about picking it up so I can run RAID 5 off this PERC i/5 card I picked up recently.


As long as you don't plan to do any overclocking it's not a terrible board.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11788708*
> As long as you don't plan to do any overclocking it's not a terrible board.


Lol, only hoping to pump 1.57 volts into it and get my Athlon to 3.7ghz like it is running now. That would be difficult with this board?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;11789114*
> Lol, only hoping to pump 1.57 volts into it and get my Athlon to 3.7ghz like it is running now. That would be difficult with this board?


You'll run a high chance of burning the VRM's with that level of voltage.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;11789114*
> Lol, only hoping to pump 1.57 volts into it and get my Athlon to 3.7ghz like it is running now. That would be difficult with this board?


HOLY CRAP MAN

What are you thinking?!

That is way more volts than you should be using.

As long as you aren't trying to do that on a X6, you should be fine though.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789190*
> HOLY CRAP MAN
> 
> What are you thinking?!
> 
> That is way more volts than you should be using.
> 
> As long as you aren't trying to do that on a X6, you should be fine though.


Its a little high, but not so bad. Its been running 24/7 like that for about a year with no probs. It never gets higher than 50c even when stressed. The chip is an Athlon II X3 I got with my sig mobo in a combo deal at Fry's for 70 bucks so in the off chance it craps out on me, it would not be a terrible loss.

Pioneerisloud has like 1.6 vcore on his Athlon II lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11788708*
> As long as you don't plan to do any overclocking it's not a terrible board.


Thanks a lot for the info Tot. I think you just saved me 400 bucks and a big head ache! Its too bad I can't find a mATX board that can handle a Dual slot GPU and my single slot PCIe x4 RAID card.


----------



## reflex99

anything above 1.5 is really pushing it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789237*
> anything above 1.5 is really pushing it.


1.55v CPU and CPU-NB is the max for C3, C2, & C1 Revision chips.
(C1 are pre productions samples.)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11789254*
> 1.55v CPU and CPU-NB is the max for C3, C2, & C1 Revision chips.
> (C1 are pre productions samples.)


most boards with 4+1 phase power setup don't like more than 1.5.

is the TWKR C1?


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789265*
> most boards with 4+1 phase power setup don't like more than 1.5.
> 
> is the TWKR C1?


It has been fine so far for more than a year. I think heat is a greater factor than voltage if you are sitting around 1.56, 1.57 vcore.

If anyone is selling a DFI LanParty JR 790GX I would be willing to buy it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;11789306*
> It has been fine so far for more than a year. I think heat is a greater factor than voltage if you are sitting around 1.56, 1.57 vcore.
> 
> If anyone is selling a DFI LanParty JR 790GX I would be willing to buy it.


hmm.. maybe i'm a bit out of the AMD OC loop, but I always used 1.5 as my max on air.


----------



## Ruckol1

Am I eligible? See sig rig









oh and OC'ing in small rigs !

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/898696-gtx-460se-overclockability-update-3dmark-11-a.html


----------



## ca.j.stokes

So I thought I might contribute here since well...I haven't really done so before lol. Photos have been touched up for your consideration


----------



## rui-no-onna

I should really take some pics but my cable management (or lack thereof) is atrocious.








Primary: i7-860 + GTX 460 + Sugo SG05B + ST45SF 450W
Bedroom: i5-760 + GTS 450 + Sugo SG05B + stock 300W

Replacing the primary rig with an i7-2600K Sandy with very similar specs. Planning on handing down the i5-760 to my dad (to replace his Pentium E5200 PC) and moving the primary rig to the bedroom.


----------



## pcnoob1

i hope to join this club soon. this is the case im going to be modding.
its 11 X 11in. so everything is going to be smashed together


----------



## MoMurda

Can I join? Got the PC in the SIG, just need to upgrade the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;11873737*
> Can I join? Got the PC in the SIG, just need to upgrade the CPU and GPU.












Hehe, J/K But you should post some pics.


----------



## null_x86

Its not as "beastly" as I would like, but its as beastly as my budget will allow.










Does the job quite well for now.


----------



## DevilGear44

But that's an ATX case...


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;11893494*
> But that's an ATX case...


your point? Im not the only one in the thread with an matx board in an atx case.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;11895276*
> your point? Im not the only one in the thread with an matx board in an atx case.


lol u have to have a matx/itx case to be ou to get in.

Is the op around anyway?

Hey lol any matx cases can house a 360 rad?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11896760*
> lol u have to have a matx/itx case to be ou to get in.
> 
> Is the op around anyway?
> 
> Hey lol any matx cases can house a 360 rad?


Just made mine fit, same case as yours


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;11896933*
> Just made mine fit, same case as yours


Pic?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11896760*
> lol u have to have a matx/itx case to be ou to get in.
> 
> Is the op around anyway?
> 
> Hey lol any matx cases can house a 360 rad?


OP? gone, lol. We're more of a social group than an actual club, since we don't have a registrar...


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;11898707*
> OP? gone, lol. We're more of a social group than an actual club, since we don't have a registrar...


Nobody gives SFF any respect.









Too busy with their SLI and Crossfire setups in their 800Ds and Mountain Mods cases.


----------



## staryoshi

I just put one together that's about as beastly as an Atom 330 build can get









Intel Atom 330
2GB GeIL DDR3-1066
Gigabyte GTS450
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Silverstone Sugo 05
300w FSP Group PSU

I was planning to use it as a dedicated [email protected] box / netflix streaming machine, but I'm still on the fence. That CPU is slower than a pack of tortoises, even overclocked from 1.6Ghz to 2.0Ghz







Silly atoms, bring on Zacate ITX boards









If I decide to keep it, I'll be replacing the 40mm fan either with a 60mm (via 40-60mm adapter) or by Jerry-rigging my 92mm Scythe GT AP12 to fit.

This build has 9k PPD and a cool applique going for it


----------



## Lostintyme

My rig is in an NZXT M59 case. My board actually *almost* touches my power supply and 2/7 of my hard drives slots are blocked. It was $40.00 on the egg.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11900649*
> I just put one together that's about as beastly as an Atom 330 build can get


Awesome build









You have to try playing a moderately new game on it!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;11902248*
> Awesome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to try playing a moderately new game on it!


I tried a few games at 720p. The Atom is such a bottleneck that the GTS450 runs at low-power clocks (About half its rated speed) because it can't keep up. And this is overclocked 25%







Games are basically out of the question, outside of very simple ones like Super Meat Boy, which ran ok.

That tiny fan is driving me bonkers too, I'll have to reduce the fan speed.

It's folding well though.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11897519*
> Pic?












I havent transfered my pics from the camera yet, but its almost up and running, maybe about next week?, but thats basically were its placed, bent out the fins for rad


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11902284*
> I tried a few games at 720p. The Atom is such a bottleneck that the GTS450 runs at low-power clocks (About half its rated speed) because it can't keep up. And this is overclocked 25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are basically out of the question, outside of very simple ones like Super Meat Boy, which ran ok.


Lol, I have an ION/Atom 330 HTPC and even the ION is overkill for the wimpy Atom CPU.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Can i join the club


----------



## DevilGear44

Yes. Just get rid of that stock cooling!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;11930651*
> Yes. Just get rid of that stock cooling!


Ohh i am trust me i am lol


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol;11930703*
> Ohh i am trust me i am lol


Just say the stock heatsink is lapped and you won't arouse too much suspicion.


----------



## zionic

I'm sure it's been asked a few times, but what constitutes beastly mATX?


----------



## DevilGear44

have a Lan-Gear case and you're insta-cool.


----------



## kora04

E8500 and GTX 460!

OHH YEA!


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;11932017*
> have a Lan-Gear case and you're insta-cool.


LOL! I just got mine in... http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/891430-ziontosh-budget-build-journey.html








But I could put an i3 in there... that would definitely not be beastly.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11931965*
> I'm sure it's been asked a few times, but what constitutes beastly mATX?


nothing really.

Pretty much just have a uATX or mITX case


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3645

new mini-itx project


----------



## DevilGear44

Just saw this on Toms and thought it was pretty awesome:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/xi3-modular_pc-modular_computer,11949.html


----------



## nagle3092

I'll have some pics up once my build is complete. Really doing a 180 here, went from amd->intel, ati->nvidia, water(kinda)->air, and atx->matx. I cant remember the last time I was this excited about a build though, cant wait till everything gets here.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11953852*
> I'll have some pics up once my build is complete. Really doing a 180 here, went from amd->intel, ati->nvidia, water(kinda)->air, and atx->matx. I cant remember the last time I was this excited about a build though, cant wait till everything gets here.


Nice.









I did my first small form factor build about a year ago and it was a complete 180 for me as well. Phenom II to Core i7 (I've used AMD for all of my computers), HD4890 Tri-fire to GTX 470 (I had only used ATI too, that was my first Nvidia card). Basically:

AMD → Intel
ATI → Nvidia
ATX → mITX
Air → Water
DDR2 → DDR3
Full tower → Shoebox
Run of the mill cases→ Lian-Li


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;11950629*
> Just saw this on Toms and thought it was pretty awesome:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/xi3-modular_pc-modular_computer,11949.html


I see carputers in the future of those.


----------



## nagle3092

Nice!
I forgot about the case as well







, this is my first Lian Li! I used to have a raven rv02 which I thought was rather junky in terms of build quality. I hope this Lian Li impresses.


----------



## DevilGear44

I love my case, no matter how fugly it looks to most people. Might just stick with 'em. No more plastic and SECC (or whatever it's called)!!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11931965*
> I'm sure it's been asked a few times, but what constitutes beastly mATX?


I consider it to be discreet graphics and more than 2 cores. This is to contrast your average "nettop" which is a major compromise for small size.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;11956326*
> I consider it to be discreet graphics and more than 2 cores. This is to contrast your average "nettop" which is a major compromise for small size.


Or at least 100 3d mark vantage points per cubic inch.


----------



## adjas

Here's my entry,





































Here's my worklog which goes into it in more detail.
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=196451


----------



## Liighthead

nice rig xD haha nice n tight ;D


----------



## nagle3092

Got a build log up if anyone is interested in the Lian Li PC-A04B

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/911956-mighty-mini-build-log.html


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11966809*
> Got a build log up if anyone is interested in the Lian Li PC-A04B
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/911956-mighty-mini-build-log.html


Looking forward to pics!









I ended up ordering a PC-A06FB today. Decided against the A04 because a H70 can't really be mounted anywhere without modding.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;11968068*
> Looking forward to pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering a PC-A06FB today. Decided against the A04 because a H70 can't really be mounted anywhere without modding.


I take it your going to mount the psu externally?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


I take it your going to mount the psu externally?


I wasn't planning on it. What makes you think that?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


I wasn't planning on it. What makes you think that?


Well it looks like it will be a really tight fit with the PSU at the top right in front of the cpu socket.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11972879*
> Well it looks like it will be a really tight fit with the PSU at the top right in front of the cpu socket.


I don't think it'll be a problem. I plan on putting the H70 up in the 5.25" bays and mounting it there somehow. I'll have to see when I get the parts though, my graphics card may not fit with the HDD cage there. Case should be here tomorrow, and the H70 possibly by Friday.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just kinda spamming my post in the watercooling section








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;11978283*
> Not quite sure if I'm allowed to be added without a fully-functional setup, but here are some more recent pictures of my build, I had to take it all apart to replace my MCW80 with the EK block as well as some other modder/ricer-type stuff.
> 
> As you can see my 140mmx3 radiator (with push-pull and shrouds on both sides and silicon vibration pads) absolutely dwarfs my little mini-itx test bench. All the barbs are 1/2" Bitspower and I'm going to be using 7/16 Masterkleer. The rez isn't mounted yet but it's a small EK x2 res-150 and because I enjoy my case too much to poke holes in it, I'll probably just end up zip-tying it to the back of the handle, just barely above the pump. I also have x4 4" cathodes (2 green, 2 uv) hidden underneath the mobo tray on each side connected to a rocker switch which fit beautifully unmodded in the left side of my case in one of the oval-slotted cable management holes. Dealing with all the cables was a huge pain considering how many and how large they were, but I think I did a pretty ok job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to post more later.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hah, the rad is bigger than the computer!


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;11978805*
> Hah, the rad is bigger than the computer!


Everytime I look at it I still giggle on the inside.









Definitely ain't no shoebox-single-120mm-rad-build.


----------



## razer121

I cant join yet..as im still on a ATX build however i'm already buying the parts for my new mATX rig







It's going to be a mean core i5 OC'd to 3.2ghz on an msi p55m-gd45







very excited! and to top it off the case is going to be a coolermaster elite 340 modded to hell XD so can i join when it's done


----------



## groundzero9

UPS really needs to have a fleet of snowmobiles so they can deliver even in two feet of snow


----------



## Eddie666

this is my mini itx built









http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/857263-lian-li-q08-x6-1055t-corsair.html


----------



## groundzero9

My case came today







The 6970 fits with 3mm to spare.








Waiting of the H70 to get here before I put everything together.


----------



## KillerBeaz

the gpu looks like it's going up... i assume it's an optical illusion?

and that pretty damn close


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;12001815*
> My case came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6970 fits with 3mm to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting of the H70 to get here before I put everything together.


That doesn't look very SFF to me...


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12020844*
> That doesn't look very SFF to me...


I think it just looks big because of the ATX tray. It's actually smaller than a Lian Li A05N and Antec P180 mini.


----------



## TheReciever

Just got her up and running, though it is far from finished


----------



## reflex99

fix that 8 pin

at least run it under the GPU


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12045136*
> fix that 8 pin
> 
> at least run it under the GPU


under gpu? dont understand.

I plan on running from the top but I will have to mod the case more as their isnt enough clearance


----------



## reflex99

View attachment 190803


run it under there

that is how i do it


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;12001815*
> My case came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6970 fits with 3mm to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting of the H70 to get here before I put everything together.


I have a ATX board but my case has 29cm of space for the GPUs aaand my 5870s are 29.5 cm









they're actually bending the HDD cage a bit lol


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12045405*
> View attachment 190803
> 
> 
> run it under there
> 
> that is how i do it


I may consider that in the future thanks for the heads up


----------



## Devilguns

Looking really good Receiver:thumb:


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilguns;12046886*
> Looking really good Receiver:thumb:


hey appreciate it, though its far from finished im just gonna leave it as is til later


----------



## groundzero9

Here she is!
Peakin' in the back. I lined the top, bottom, and both side panels with soundproofing.









With the PSU installed... Looks a little messy but at least the graphics card fan isn't blocked. There really is no cable management in this case.









And all closed up. I need to get some quieter fans though, the stock corsair ones are too loud for me.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

omg!! cables


----------



## reflex99

holy crap man


----------



## DevilGear44

Spaghetti monster attacks again!


----------



## groundzero9

Where do you guys want me to put them? With the PSU over the CPU socket like that there is nowhere to hide them!


----------



## DevilGear44

Make them shorter or something







Seems to me like you'd only need one cable for all the hard drives and the two for the GPU and the 24 and 8-pin could hide under the PSU in front of the motherboard.

BTW you get "PSU overkill" award of the year.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Where do you guys want me to put them? With the PSU over the CPU socket like that there is nowhere to hide them!










take some out??

it is a modular PSU, you shouldn't need that many

and the ones you do need, just cut them down some.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;12061037*
> Make them shorter or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like you'd only need one cable for all the hard drives and the two for the GPU and the 24 and 8-pin could hide under the PSU in front of the motherboard.
> 
> BTW you get "PSU overkill" award of the year.


That would block the PSU fan, no? Or maybe I'm not quite understanding what you mean.

And in my defense, I used to have two 5970s so the psu wasn't always such overkill









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12061093*
> take some out??
> 
> it is a modular PSU, you shouldn't need that many
> 
> and the ones you do need, just cut them down some.


I do only have the ones I need? CPU 8pin, 24pin, 8pin PCI, 6pin PCI, and one with the three SATA connectors. All the fans are plugged into the motherboard so there isn't even a molex wire.


----------



## Morizuno

LAN/Back up rig

E5300 Oc'd 3ghz
gts 450
samsung f3 500gb
antec neo eco 520w


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morizuno*




















LAN/Back up rig

E5300 Oc'd 3ghz
gts 450
samsung f3 500gb
antec neo eco 520w


Nice rig. You did a good job on the cable management. Good choices on hardware too. Some people don't understand the value of subtlety


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Nice rig. You did a good job on the cable management. Good choices on hardware too. Some people don't understand the value of subtlety


thanks. I picked up everything super cheap and the total amount spent was 400$


----------



## groundzero9

I attacked the spaghetti monster with some zipties today! I tried stuffing some of them between the psu and mobo but it covered my NB heatsink too much. If nothing else, it improved air flow a little.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;12069169*
> I attacked the spaghetti monster with some zipties today! I tried stuffing some of them between the psu and mobo but it covered my NB heatsink too much. If nothing else, it improved air flow a little.


much better


----------



## -iceblade^

i have a P180 Mini and my hardware isn't all that great. can i still join?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12069338*
> i have a P180 Mini and my hardware isn't all that great. can i still join?


This. What are the requirements?

I do not have a GREAT rig either, but it's running all my games well and the case is called "HP 4 bay mATX case"

It's mATX, of course.


----------



## reflex99

there are no requirements lol

you could have a 932, and still claim to be in the club

you might get booed out of the thread, but that is a different story


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;12069169*
> I attacked the spaghetti monster with some zipties today! I tried stuffing some of them between the psu and mobo but it covered my NB heatsink too much. If nothing else, it improved air flow a little.


Do you have any clips on the inside of the top cover? You might be able to route them up there and then around the back of the 5.25 bay then have them going to components. Either way though it looks alot better.


----------



## bobfig

hmm maybe i should join. i just got my new stuff in 2 days ago and got my system up and running. i plan on getting a new case and a modular PSU as soon as i can get my old stuff sold.

Parts are in my sig.


----------



## Devilguns

Here's my entry, not sure about beastly but it packs enough punch to run my games wicked smooth:










3dMark 06:

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15256607

3dMark Vantage:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2840520

The game I play the most lately, BFBC2 Vietnam, Fraps:

2011-01-18 22:22:52 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 11497 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 191.617 - Min: 167 - Max: 201


----------



## reflex99

that is a very sexy rig i must say


----------



## MDalton10




----------



## ZHoob2004

I just finished my itx build this christmas, haven't put it in my sig yet but it's pretty beastly for an itx box, though some parts are a bit outdated.

case: lian-li pc-q08 (the beautiful red edition)
mobo: gigabyte H55N-USB3
ram: gskill ripjaws 4GBx2 DDr3 1600
psu: silverstone strider 750W (with short cable set)
cpu: intel xeon x3440
gpu: nvidia 9800GX2
heatsink: Corsair H50

a bit louder than I wish it was, but that's largely because the psu fan is failing (need to talk to silverstone) and the gx2 is the hottest running gpu I've ever owned.


----------



## mars-bar-man

Here's mine, had it a while.

Specs? See sig


----------



## Doober

my newest SFF and my first itx rig, sans my old 5670 1gb (might upgrade to 450 in future)

























its an i3 550, and is pretty quiet. in retro spec i should have taken off the inside grill of the 120 front typhoon

-doober


----------



## reflex99

sexy rig award^


----------



## ZHoob2004

I would make replacing the fan on that shuriken my first priority. I have one in my server machine (unlocked sempron 140) so it runs 100% and the best thing I ever did was replace the fan on it. so much quieter and I assume it's cooler too since this fan moves more air.


----------



## Doober

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*


I would make replacing the fan on that shuriken my first priority. I have one in my server machine (unlocked sempron 140) so it runs 100% and the best thing I ever did was replace the fan on it. so much quieter and I assume it's cooler too since this fan moves more air.


ya i will probably do that, saw someone with a 92mm GT on theres, and i will be putting in the 1450rpm GT up front and remove inside grill for more airflow.

suprisingly though the cpu fan has not been above ~1500rpm and it is damn quiet, quieter than my gpu fan which i have stuck at 25% has not been above 72c in black ops (note i play black ops on main rig was just seeing how the temps would be).

glad yall like

-doober


----------



## da tick 07

if anyone is interested i have a lga1156 zotac mITX board for sale. getting out of the desktop pc market so i will no longer have a beastly setup =[


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober;12090153*
> ya i will probably do that, saw someone with a 92mm GT on theres, and i will be putting in the 1450rpm GT up front and remove inside grill for more airflow.
> 
> suprisingly though the cpu fan has not been above ~1500rpm and it is damn quiet, quieter than my gpu fan which i have stuck at 25% has not been above 72c in black ops (note i play black ops on main rig was just seeing how the temps would be).
> 
> glad yall like
> 
> -doober


I got 2 92mm GT's on my Noctua, it dropped about 6c off my temps from the stock noctua fans. Worth the money IMO.


----------



## ablearcher

Howdy!








I started a wee bit of planning a while back, in order to reduce the amount of noise in my primary computer. After a flout with a SG02, P180mini, HAF932, and finally a SG05, I've finished my pathfinding and have decided to go mITX - all in









Without ado, and without any skills whatsoever, I'm going to make WaterCooling and mITX in a desperate chase for silence It'll be my first watercooling attempt (unless if a failed GPU loop - never worked due to bad pump - and a dying H50 counts







). I have one quirk - I love stock. So on the outside... everything better appear stock or I will likely lose it. The intent? Watercool the CPU and GPU. The HD5770 I have chosen for this task has an okay fan, but it does ramp up under load. The Intel stock cooler... say no more







. Especially the even shorter i3 stock cooler. The 45nm C2D Alumi cooler was bad enough, IMO...

As such, I chose the SG06s - aluminum is really beautiful, pictures poorly taken can hardly do it justice. But I bear and try,
Parts?
XSPC Rasa 450 120mm kit
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
i3 530
SG06S
GT AP15
MCW80 GPU block
HD5770
Micron awesomesause RAM DDR3

Some pics (please forgive me, I'll tidy up in a bit):




An IandH silver killcoil, AS5 TIM, anti-kink coils, DDR3, MCW80, and a HD5770 didn't make the picture taking rounds









Some test fitting. The supplied washers help the XSPC RASA backplate from hitting any backside components. It still is above one, but it doesn't press on it









I like how the barbs are individually wrapped








Additional fit testing:


I've decided on leaving the radiator like that, for now. Since it's seemingly okay. There is enough clearance so I can orient it every way except nozzles near the bottom. Nozzles near the GPU will give some space clearance issues, too, maybe if I used some angled fittings (barbs? I don't know the terminilogy) it could work?
I think I'm going to need a few 90* G1/4 barbs... any place to find them at? I had a hard enough time finding a XSPC Rasa 450 setup...
Oh, and yes... yes, I am indeed intent on sleeving







At least the more visible parts









A case window *might* be fitted into the works, but that would be 4+ new things for me to learn on the way, and I know what happens to me and my projects once they get too ambitious. So if it's gonna happen, it will likely be near the end of my project









Thank you Jen, for inspiring me to try and beleive in mITX.... and for letting me purchase your mobo + CPU







.

Thanks to cjwalker ([H]) and scook9 (NBR) for helping me in other ways to make this possible









Dunno if my including their names in this is the right thing, or even a good thing for their reputations








Thank you! I will be updating this as my builds progress, my goal is to finish this by next weekend


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12107567*
> As such, I chose the SG06s - aluminum is really beautiful, pictures poorly taken can hardly do it justice. But I bear and try,
> Parts?
> XSPC Rasa 450 120mm kit
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3
> i3 530
> SG06S
> GT AP15
> MCW80 GPU block
> HD5770
> Micron awesomesause RAM DDR3


Big Congrants! I can't wait to see when your Sg06 is completely built.









Good Luck!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12107687*
> Big Congrants! I can't wait to see when your Sg06 is completely built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you







The SG06 is all alumi, lol. Except for a few plastic backup framing parts to lend more strength (well.. the front bezel clips, for instance).

I just found out I have the most posts in this thread, lol. I'll try to condense posts instead of double posting


----------



## Liighthead

dam nice







carnt wait to see it all in their :]

stock psu i guess? :]


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12108843*
> dam nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carnt wait to see it all in their :]
> 
> stock psu i guess? :]


Yep







Gonna be the loudest thing in this case, from my experience with the SG05, lol. And I am watercooling the CPU & GPU


----------



## reflex99

Isn't the stock PSU FSP not Seasonic?

On my SG05 it was FSP made, but it is possible that they have changed it since i owned mine.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Isn't the stock PSU FSP not Seasonic?

On my SG05 it was FSP made, but it is possible that they have changed it since i owned mine.


Silverstone sources from a lot of groups, including FSP and SevenTeam, among others. Yes, it's FSP built


----------



## ablearcher

Whoops, meant silverstone, not seasonic


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Silverstone sources from a lot of groups, including FSP and SevenTeam, among others. Yes, it's FSP built










Silverstone uses 4 OEM's:
Enhance & FSP are the top two (make up the bulk of their units)
SevenTeam is next
Then Sirtec/Sirfa/HighPower makes 2 of their units.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilguns*


Here's my entry, not sure about beastly but it packs enough punch to run my games wicked smooth:










3dMark 06:

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15256607

3dMark Vantage:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2840520

The game I play the most lately, BFBC2 Vietnam, Fraps:

2011-01-18 22:22:52 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 11497 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 191.617 - Min: 167 - Max: 201


Flowercooler!

that is a sexy rig


----------



## DevilGear44

ablearcher, that is going to be the sweetest build ever! Can't wait 'til it's finished.


----------



## hli53194

I've never understood the concept of a mATX/ITX rig, unless if you go to lan parties every weekend.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12115254*
> Flowercooler!
> 
> that is a sexy rig


Thanks!


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;12116691*
> I've never understood the concept of a mATX/ITX rig, unless if you go to lan parties every weekend.


Physical space and power savings, and I love having a computer a quarter size of most rigs and twice as fast as many people.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;12116691*
> I've never understood the concept of a mATX/ITX rig, unless if you go to lan parties every weekend.


neither did i understand the concept of a full atx rig when majority has nothing more then a single graphics card in their box


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic;12119179*
> neither did i understand the concept of a full atx rig when majority has nothing more then a single graphics card in their box


This^


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic;12119179*
> neither did i understand the concept of a full atx rig when majority has nothing more then a single graphics card in their box


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12119726*
> This^


Well I needed room for my outdated single slot card AND my sound card, so ATX was the only option!!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;12119834*
> Well I needed room for my outdated single slot card AND my sound card, so ATX was the only option!!


MATX FTW!

sound card + sli? with single slot cards
lol


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;12119834*
> Well I needed room for my outdated single slot card AND my sound card, so ATX was the only option!!


Could have went mATX:tonguesmi


----------



## RAFFY

Does my rig qualify for membership?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12119897*
> Does my rig qualify for membership?


Yes, lot's of folks have the Vulcan.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;12119909*
> Yes, lot's of folks have the Vulcan.


I just didn't know if my rig qualified as beastly.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12119917*
> I just didn't know if my rig qualified as beastly.


Really? People with E5200s and 9600GTs can be qualified as beastly. Basically, it just means you can play modern games on it. As opposed to the usual perspective that mitx and matx rigs are for Atoms and HTPCs and stuff like that.


----------



## nagle3092

Oh yeah I would like to submit my rig into the club.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;12119953*
> Really? People with E5200s and 9600GTs can be qualified as beastly. Basically, it just means you can play modern games on it. As opposed to the usual perspective that mitx and matx rigs are for Atoms and HTPCs and stuff like that.


mATX all day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12120002*
> Oh yeah I would like to submit my rig into the club.


No your rig sucks haha


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12120010*
> mATX all day!
> 
> No your rig sucks haha


Bet its faster than yours


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Bet its faster than yours

















No just heavier and slower


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12120132*
> No just heavier and slower:baaasmile


Aluminum is lighter than steel.









Whenever you get your rig up and running how about some friendly benching, I dont think that 4870x2 is gonna hold up very well though


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12119917*
> I just didn't know if my rig qualified as beastly.


There are no requirements for the club.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12120190*
> There are no requirements for the club.


this.

well just gotta be mATX or itx board. :]

does it matter if have a atx case? lol


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12120359*
> this.
> 
> well just gotta be mATX or itx board. :]
> 
> does it matter if have a atx case? lol


i think that kinda defeats the purpose.

I mean, this _is_ in the Small Form Factor section


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12120156*
> Aluminum is lighter than steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you get your rig up and running how about some friendly benching, I dont think that 4870x2 is gonna hold up very well though


Haha no need I already know your faster. I can't wait to see how high I can go with my 2500k & stock heatsink.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12120370*
> i think that kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> I mean, this _is_ in the Small Form Factor section


well... wheres the rules?

how do you Define beasty then? q6600 v new sandy bridge.. yeah gets beat the **** through it 200 times over.. but i got enough power to play all ( or close to it :/ ) games maxed ( or close to it haha )..

e7400 with a 9800gt? beasty? can max some games.. not all... pretty old.. but ?

lol club for itx/matx? me thinks.

btw wheres op gone? lol xD


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12120474*
> well... wheres the rules?
> 
> how do you Define beasty then? q6600 v new sandy bridge.. yeah gets beat the **** through it 200 times over.. but i got enough power to play all ( or close to it :/ ) games maxed ( or close to it haha )..
> 
> e7400 with a 9800gt? beasty? can max some games.. not all... pretty old.. but ?
> 
> lol club for itx/matx? me thinks.
> 
> btw wheres op gone? lol xD


It isn't even really a club....... There is nothing preventing you from posting your rig here.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12120487*
> It isn't even really a club....... There is nothing preventing you from posting your rig here.


haha ok so its just a thread to show off ur matx/itx rigs.

and no their isnt.. exept a few people going ha thats not matx or itx. rawr rawr rawr


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12120515*
> haha ok so its just a thread to show off ur matx/itx rigs.
> 
> and no their isnt.. exept a few people going ha thats not matx or itx. rawr rawr rawr


pretty much.....


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12120452*
> Haha no need I already know your faster. I can't wait to see how high I can go with my 2500k & stock heatsink.


Why not any after market heatsink? I would think you could get up to low 4.X's with the stock heatsink. I stopped here because I like my temps low. Never goes over 70c while folding.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;12116691*
> I've never understood the concept of a mATX/ITX rig, unless if you go to lan parties every weekend.


And my SG05 build (E7200, stock Intel HSF, HD5550) is the most silent build I have, lol... which is why I am following up with full blown watercooling in the SG06







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12120190*
> There are no requirements for the club.


Yeah, the validity of us being a "club" is dubious,







. We're more like a social watering hole, with no official club registrar, lol.

@DevilGear: you + scottah helped me gain a lot of insight into mITX SG05/SG06 builds. So you can say you had a part in this, too







Well, maybe withdraw if this turns into a disaster









Well, I have bought two G1/4 90* fittings from FrozenCPU and a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate from TD (well... you should see my unedited posts, lol. KB dyslexia with my desktop. Perfection with my laptop.... so desktop KB has got to go







). So this project is chugging along nicely... Just gotta cut tube lengths and anti-kink them









The i3 530 has now been supplanted by an Intel Xeon X3440. So uh.... I'll have to leave a measly i3 530 for my incomming ECS board,







. I was gonna leave it CPU-less, but it'd be monsterous to not test the slight limits of this i3


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


And my SG05 build (E7200, stock Intel HSF, HD5550) is the most silent build I have, lol... which is why I am following up with full blown watercooling in the SG06









Yeah, the validity of us being a "club" is dubious,







. We're more like a social watering hole, with no official club registrar, lol.

@DevilGear: you + scottah helped me gain a lot of insight into mITX SG05/SG06 builds. So you can say you had a part in this, too







Well, maybe withdraw if this turns into a disaster









Well, I have bought two G1/4 90* fittings from FrozenCPU and a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate from TD (well... you should see my unedited posts, lol. KB dyslexia with my desktop. Perfection with my laptop.... so desktop KB has got to go







). So this project is chugging along nicely... Just gotta cut tube lengths and anti-kink them









The i3 530 has now been supplanted by an Intel Xeon X3440. So uh.... I'll have to leave a measly i3 530 for my incomming ECS board,







. I was gonna leave it CPU-less, but it'd be monsterous to not test the slight limits of this i3










I would more call it a communal toilet.

I want my SFF rig back....... Might get a mATX setup going again someday when i have money


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I would more call it a communal toilet.

I want my SFF rig back....... Might get a mATX setup going again someday when i have money


*flush*..... *gurgle* *gurgle*.... _peers down the messy abyss_

_Man, I don't like what I'm seeing there







_

_Who knew?







_

You'll return. Once you go mITX, you don't go back. I'll make it rhyme better in the future


----------



## reflex99

I did go back.

I had a SG05, Zotac 1156 mATX board, i5 650, and 5770.

It was really cute system, you can see it in this thread somewhere. Sold it all to make room for my full ATX 1156 stuff.

I don't think i could go back to mITX though. The bencher inside of me would push that damn 4 phase power delivery too hard.

mATX would be fun though


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I did go back.

I had a SG05, Zotac 1156 mATX board, i5 650, and 5770.

It was really cute system, you can see it in this thread somewhere. Sold it all to make room for my full ATX 1156 stuff.

I don't think i could go back to mITX though. The bencher inside of me would push that damn 4 phase power delivery too hard.

mATX would be fun though


As long as it itsn't the SG02









I had a HAF932 up until last week, and right now a P180mini with an i7 from a long while ago...

Though with SB taking very little power, once P67/Z68 boards start making rounds, it won't be inconcieveable to heavy OC on mITX


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


As long as it itsn't the SG02









I had a HAF932 up until last week, and right now a P180mini with an i7 from a long while ago...

Though with SB taking very little power, once P67/Z68 boards start making rounds, it won't be inconcieveable to heavy OC on mITX










These guys would beg to differ:
http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_mitx


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


These guys would beg to differ:
http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_mitx


 That's using the older Nehelam processors







SB draws a fair bit less power for more... power


----------



## ablearcher

Moved my stuff into a worklog









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/923511-h2o-redux.html#post12126398


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Why not any after market heatsink? I would think you could get up to low 4.X's with the stock heatsink. I stopped here because I like my temps low. Never goes over 70c while folding.


Ah I'm just a cheap college student, I might grab a h60 if it's good.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


@DevilGear: you + scottah helped me gain a lot of insight into mITX SG05/SG06 builds. So you can say you had a part in this, too







Well, maybe withdraw if this turns into a disaster










Ah shucks!







I still have my SG05...and my DFI P55 itx board...and a 120mm EK rad...and an MCW80.....hmmm....maybe later.









Quote:



The i3 530 has now been supplanted by an Intel Xeon X3440.


Welcome to the niche world of Xeon+Fermi SFF water cooling.







Although your build will be way smaller than mine. (double-shrouded push-pull 420mm radiator isn't exactly small form factor.


----------



## ekg84

Just rebuilt mine, i guess its a bit beastly, for its size:





































Platform, 2500k @4.17Ghz + P8P67-M Pro + 4gb Wintec AmpX DDR3:










Final look:


----------



## reflex99

What kind of PSUs does that use?

I really like that case


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


What kind of PSUs does that use?

I really like that case


Its SFX form factor psu, case comes with a 300w unit but its not able to feed anything higher that 5770. So i have swapped it for Seasonic 350w 80+ certified psu and it's totally rocks. Its in my sig rig btw.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekg84*


Its SFX form factor psu, case comes with a 300w unit but its not able to feed anything higher that 5770. So i have swapped it for Seasonic 350w 80+ certified psu and it's totally rocks. Its in my sig rig btw.


Your new build looks great.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekg84*


Its SFX form factor psu, case comes with a 300w unit but its not able to feed anything higher that 5770. So i have swapped it for Seasonic 350w 80+ certified psu and it's totally rocks. Its in my sig rig btw.


 I was just looking at that case for a friends build,looks perfect.How does that Shuriken cool?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


I was just looking at that case for a friends build,looks perfect.How does that Shuriken cool?


Shuriken, actually its a Big Shuriken with a 2000rpm cooler master fan is i think one of the best heatsinks for this case. Cooling performance is ok - cpu warms up to around 75-77c under the prime @ 4.17Ghz 1.28v. Gpu goes up to ~88C but its running modified 5870 bios @ 1.2v, so its pretty good i guess. What really helps is this pci slot exhaust fan - does really good job pushig hot air out of the case, and videocard for this case has to be with an external exhaust cooler. I really recommend this little sucker.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


Your new build looks great.


Thanx man, it was kind of experiment of how much performance can be fit into tiny tower like this.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Ah shucks!








I still have my SG05...and my DFI P55 itx board...and a 120mm EK rad...and an MCW80.....hmmm....maybe later.









Welcome to the niche world of Xeon+Fermi SFF water cooling.







Although your build will be way smaller than mine. (double-shrouded push-pull 420mm radiator isn't exactly small form factor.










 Doooo eeetttt.....







I've yet to tell if the GTX460 HAWK can even fit, lol. Best figures I have been given are 9.325 inches, with "one half inch for the HSF" without saying if the HSF reaches over an extra over the 9.325, or is it part of that final figure... I'll try measuring it all round in the upcomming days till my little HAWK's arrival XD


----------



## Liighthead

nice lil build their ;D haha

hey any 1 know a matx case thatll fit the Megahalems? xD wont fit in my vulcan. dont think itll fit in my cm elite 341..

:/ what will it fit in xD
That one


----------



## staryoshi

If it won't fit in a Vulcan, then you'll be hard-pressed to find one that will work. Most mATX cases don't have that recessed side panel.

I can't think of one offhand that would give you a better chance, but one may exist


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12133921*
> nice lil build their ;D haha
> 
> hey any 1 know a matx case thatll fit the Megahalems? xD wont fit in my vulcan. dont think itll fit in my cm elite 341..
> 
> :/ what will it fit in xD
> That one


Fractal Design Core 1000

Antec's Mini P180 would also do the job.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12136712*
> Fractal Design Core 1000
> 
> Antec's Mini P180 would also do the job.


mini p180 ehh maby :/

that core 1k ! dam now thats nice ;D

or this arc mini quite nice








!


----------



## Tator Tot

Ark Mini & Core 1000 are the same case.

Ark is the "Lian-Li" version (Steel + Brushed Aluminum outside)
Core is the "Lancool" version. (Steel + Plastic covers)

EDIT: Ark has more features like gromets in the cable holes, and removable HDD racks.

But internal layout/space wise, they are the same.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12136875*
> Ark Mini & Core 1000 are the same case.
> 
> Ark is the "Lian-Li" version (Steel + Brushed Aluminum outside)
> Core is the "Lancool" version. (Steel + Plastic covers)
> 
> EDIT: Ark has more features like gromets in the cable holes, and removable HDD racks.
> 
> But internal layout/space wise, they are the same.


awk ok lol ill chk them both out idk which one to chose :/ xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12136893*
> awk ok lol ill chk them both out idk which one to chose :/ xD


Either or.

If you have the money, get the Ark.
If you need to stay more in budget, get a Core.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12136999*
> Either or.
> 
> If you have the money, get the Ark.
> If you need to stay more in budget, get a Core.


u sure theyll fit the megahalems? lol looks little small for it looking at the rear fan.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12137285*
> u sure theyll fit the megahalems? lol looks little small for it looking at the rear fan.


Yeah.
There's also the Define Mini (forgot about this one.)
Here's the Ark Mini's product page.

Rear fan is a 120mm. It's not small.

EDIT: CPU Cooler height support is 165mm, Mega is 159mm


----------



## b0z0

Where Can I buy the Arc mini case at?


----------



## Liighthead

nice







idk which one ill be our to chose though haha

b0z0. pretty sure they arnt out yet ;D ? r they???


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't think they're in store yet, you'll want to email Fractal Design for an official word on that.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12136893*
> awk ok lol ill chk them both out idk which one to chose :/ xD


The only problem with the Fractal Design mATX cases are you cant sli/crossfire 2 (longer) cards and still use the HD racks. I emailed them about it and they sugested to use a bigger case (really?) but a different person also told me that they are trying to come up with a solution for it (dont know why they dont copy the Lian Li A04 design). I love the look of those cases but I dont think I will bother with them unless the fix the hd racks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;12137561*
> Where Can I buy the Arc mini case at?


They are supposed to be at newegg sometime in the next couple months.


----------



## Tator Tot

Lian-Li A04 is one the best mATX towers out right now. Just needs a bit of modding for 2 top 120mm fan mounts.

Still, Newegg is finally going to carry Fractal Design products?


----------



## b0z0

Well, I want a micro ATX case where I can house a larger HSF. The only lanbox style were $200+. I'm going Sli 570GTX's also, so I need good air flow.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12137988*
> Lian-Li A04 is one the best mATX towers out right now. Just needs a bit of modding for 2 top 120mm fan mounts.


Agreed, I love this case, I dont think Id dare cut into it though. With my current fan setup I dont think I could get better airflow ATM, temps stay the same if I leave a side panel off so that is pretty good for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12137988*
> Still, Newegg is finally going to carry Fractal Design products?


Yeah thats what the rep told me that I exchanged emails with (when I contacted them about the Define Mini). I believe he was the rep for NA, I cant remember his name but I think I posted it in the FD club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;12138033*
> Well, I want a micro ATX case where I can house a larger HSF. The only lanbox style were $200+. I'm going Sli 570GTX's also, so I need good air flow.


Look into the Lian Li PC-A04 (build log in sig) the size of the heatsink though will need to be no taller than 150mm (rounding down to be safe).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;12138033*
> Well, I want a micro ATX case where I can house a larger HSF. The only lanbox style were $200+. I'm going Sli 570GTX's also, so I need good air flow.


Antec Mini P180 is the only option out right now.

Unless you want to get an InWin Dragon Slayer or NZXT Vulcan. Though both of those cases require you to remove the side panel fan.


----------



## b0z0

I've looked into the vulcan. It limits what heatsink I can use with x58 chipset. Not sure about the LGA1155 tho.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Look into the Lian Li PC-A04 (build log in sig) the size of the heatsink though will need to be no taller than 150mm (rounding down to be safe).


I really like that case. Seems to have decent cable management and good air flow.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


I've looked into the vulcan. It limits what heatsink I can use with x58 chipset. Not sure about the LGA1155 tho.



If your looking into extreme cooling, then you might as well go watercooling for the cpu if your that concerned, any cpu block will fit, at least that ive seen lol


----------



## ablearcher

Maybe the langear da box?

sent from my PC with a keyboard


----------



## b0z0

LAN gear da box looks great from what I've seen


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


LAN gear da box looks great from what I've seen


I own it if anyone has any questions. I can provide pics if needed as well. I love it. Holds a ton of fans for it's size too! You can check out my build in the link in my sig. Has pics of it there too.


----------



## adjas

qmicra from pc design labs is the ultimate.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas;12149323*
> qmicra from pc design labs is the ultimate.


dam want 1 of them so bad haha.. but
1. shipping.
2. dont think mah heatsink will fit xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12149389*
> dam want 1 of them so bad haha.. but
> 1. shipping.
> 2. dont think mah heatsink will fit xD


It'll fit a TRUE for sure. Which it's around 161mm high.


----------



## zionic

I looked at that case. If you're going with a case like that, why not just do full ATX, you know? I don't think there's any point in large mATX cases. mATX is meant to be portable, in my opinion.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Many people have been asking what kind of build qualifies for this group.

I'll quote my OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;6706533*
> This thread is for a congregation of members that pack high-end hardware into tiny mATX or Mini-ITX cases, preferably without compromise. The emphasis is on small cases.


This leaves some flexibility into the requirements, but I'd clarify them as:

No ATX cases. Just no. Unless it has some wildly compact design, or something relevant to actual SFF work.
No integrated graphics. Cards should preferably be flagship-class.
More than 2 cores. If it's a dual core, it ought to be very well clocked, or under water to be relevant.
If it's a single core, I better be able to smell your mosfets burning from my porch, and I want to hear Al Gore weeping when he learns of your vcore.
But don't feel excluded. We can all learn something from any build. Whether it's an Atom board that fits in a DIN slot, or an ATX case with 4 video cards and 10 hard drives, everyone can contribute.

Thanks, and great work so far everyone.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12157828*
> Many people have been asking what kind of build qualifies for this group.
> 
> I'll quote my OP:
> 
> This leaves some flexibility into the requirements, but I'd clarify them as:
> 
> No ATX cases. Just no. Unless it has some wildly compact design, or something relevant to actual SFF work.
> No integrated graphics. Cards should preferably be flagship-class.
> More than 2 cores. If it's a dual core, it ought to be very well clocked, or under water to be relevant.
> If it's a single core, I better be able to smell your mosfets burning from my porch, and I want to hear Al Gore weeping when he learns of your vcore.
> But don't feel excluded. We can all learn something from any build. Whether it's an Atom board that fits in a DIN slot, or an ATX case with 4 video cards and 10 hard drives, everyone can contribute.
> 
> Thanks, and great work so far everyone.


This really helps! I'll be posting pics of mine soon then! It's the one in the sig... almost finished.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12157828*
> Many people have been asking what kind of build qualifies for this group.
> 
> I'll quote my OP:
> 
> This leaves some flexibility into the requirements, but I'd clarify them as:
> 
> No ATX cases. Just no. Unless it has some wildly compact design, or something relevant to actual SFF work.
> No integrated graphics. Cards should preferably be flagship-class.
> More than 2 cores. If it's a dual core, it ought to be very well clocked, or under water to be relevant.
> If it's a single core, I better be able to smell your mosfets burning from my porch, and I want to hear Al Gore weeping when he learns of your vcore.
> But don't feel excluded. We can all learn something from any build. Whether it's an Atom board that fits in a DIN slot, or an ATX case with 4 video cards and 10 hard drives, everyone can contribute.
> 
> Thanks, and great work so far everyone.


fair enough ;D sounds good haha..
:/ need a case for dam sigrig haha carnt find anything small enough... but big enough..

wait 341 fit a megahalems?! any 1 know?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


Many people have been asking what kind of build qualifies for this group.

I'll quote my OP:

This leaves some flexibility into the requirements, but I'd clarify them as:
No ATX cases. Just no. Unless it has some wildly compact design, or something relevant to actual SFF work.
No integrated graphics. Cards should preferably be flagship-class.
More than 2 cores. If it's a dual core, it ought to be very well clocked, or under water to be relevant.
If it's a single core, I better be able to smell your mosfets burning from my porch, and I want to hear Al Gore weeping when he learns of your vcore.
But don't feel excluded. We can all learn something from any build. Whether it's an Atom board that fits in a DIN slot, or an ATX case with 4 video cards and 10 hard drives, everyone can contribute.

Thanks, and great work so far everyone.










 The Man Himself returns!!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


The Man Himself returns!!


heh mmm arfter a bit


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


heh mmm arfter a bit


 Yeah, I still have a good hold on the most posts in this thread









ablearcher 215 
DevilGear44 202 
scottath 150 
Liighthead 98 
M3T4LM4N222 54 
reflex99 29 
Tator Tot 29


----------



## Qosmio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


I looked at that case. If you're going with a case like that, why not just do full ATX, you know? I don't think there's any point in large mATX cases. mATX is meant to be portable, in my opinion.










mATX is meant to be compact. mITX is meant to be portable.







There's a difference.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qosmio*


mATX is meant to be compact. mITX is meant to be portable.







There's a difference.


Okay, I'll agree with that. That case IS compact for what it holds... But it's not compact in comparison to an ATX case.


----------



## Tator Tot

I only pop in from time to time to help out. I've use a lot of the cases, and I always stay on top of the ones coming out as well.

I wish NZXT still made the Rouge. 
That case was beast machine.


----------



## b0z0

I really want the Rogue. Just can't find it anywhere. Last place I seen carry it was xoxide.com


----------



## ohzer0

Hopefully I can officially join this when the FT03 releases


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12167043*
> Hopefully I can officially join this when the FT03 releases


mmm yeah the FT03 is compact but i doesnt like it... lol
be good to see it with a build in it though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12157828*
> -snipage -)


hey any updates to ya rig btw


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yeah, I still have a good hold on the most posts in this thread









ablearcher 215 
DevilGear44 202 
scottath 150 
Liighthead 98 
M3T4LM4N222 54 
reflex99 29 
Tator Tot 29


zomg i am in the top 7


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yeah, I still have a good hold on the most posts in this thread









ablearcher 215 
DevilGear44 202 
scottath 150 
Liighthead 98 
M3T4LM4N222 54 
reflex99 29 
Tator Tot 29


Wow I feel like a member of a board of directors or something.








Time to spam so I can becomes president!


----------



## reflex99

I should get a SFX rig again....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Wow I feel like a member of a board of directors or something.








Time to spam so I can becomes president!










 Heh, over my dead, rotten body







(don't actually kill me and dump me in the forest







).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I should get a SFX rig again....


 hmm..... doo it!!!

Oh... since I've been getting lazy









http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1579502


----------



## reflex99

I am heavily considering it.

I already have:
Athlon II X2 240
Radeon 3850
9001 random HDDs laying around

all i would need is:
Cheap mobo ($40)
cheap case($30)
Cheap ram($30 used)
cheap PSU (probably $50)


----------



## reflex99

Attachment 192827

can you say "lan rig"?


----------



## Liighthead

do eeet!









not bad case







for the price its good


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Attachment 192827

can you say "lan rig"?


 Nice







I wonder how well the handle will work...


----------



## reflex99

Now I just need to find $ 150


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12186797*
> Now I just need to find $ 150


Maybe you should sell some things?


----------



## Kvjavs

Just hooked up my Maximus III GENE and H50 into my 341. Took 4 hours and even then I could have had better cable management, but was good enough for my needs.

Can't wait to OC or even SLI it up (yes I know I'll need a new PSU).


----------



## ablearcher

heh... we have the same CPU and GPU










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

well, mine is a twnfrzr, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Maybe you should sell some things?










lol. SB put me $250ish in debt.

sold i5,

sold motherboard

still $50 under


----------



## zionic

Okay, it's official. I got my "beastly mATX" build now.







Half thanks to reflex99 even.


----------



## reflex99

so it works!?

woot i don't fail at packaging


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so it works!?

woot i don't fail at packaging










Official meaning I own my entire computer now. LOL.

The building starts Monday.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I want in! My Baby:
Asus M4N68T-M
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
G-Skill 4GB 1600Mhz
Hitachi Deskstar
XFX Radeon HD5830
Sound Blaster Live! (yes the one from 2000)
Scythe Ninja Mini Rev. B CPU Cooler


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Official meaning I own my entire computer now. LOL.

The building starts Monday.










the suspense continues


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*


I want in! My Baby:
(pic)
(pic)


Is that an mATX case even? It looks big.









Got a pic of the whole thing?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


the suspense continues










I'm sure you did fine. If not, I gots warranty!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Does my Vulcan apply??


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


Does my Vulcan apply??


Your vulcan is the very definition of beastly! Post some pics here so they can see. I love it!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


Does my Vulcan apply??


if it doesn't, then a small black hole would open in the 274th HDD on the OCN server


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Is that an mATX case even? It looks big.









Got a pic of the whole thing?









I'm sure you did fine. If not, I gots warranty!


ITs a mid-tower case i cant stand how small the micro atx is

and yeah an example would be my avatar

good thing is tht this case is ATX ready if i wanted to change mobos


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


if it doesn't, then a small black hole would open in the 274th hdd on the ocn server


this. +rep


----------



## null_x86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*


ITs a mid-tower case i cant stand how small the micro atx is

and yeah an example would be my avatar

good thing is tht this case is ATX ready if i wanted to change mobos


you dont qualify. sorry, thanks for playing.


----------



## reflex99

Has anyone seen this yet?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811133187










looks pretty good.

Kinda pricey though


----------



## Tator Tot

It's a Redesign of the original Lanbox from Thermaltake.

Pretty meh; construction is only so-so, fans on the back are 60mm's (ICK!), and it's just not that good overall.


----------



## reflex99

so i keep looking through the uATX cases on newegg, and i always come back to

-the one i had in the screen shot a few pages back
-CM elite 341
-or this

thoughts?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


you dont qualify. sorry, thanks for playing.


Ill be back when i get around to modding that gateway ITX case i have had laying around....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Official meaning I own my entire computer now. LOL.

The building starts Monday.










 Nice







Will want to see pics!!


----------



## mars-bar-man

Got my GTX460 under water now:




























Temps aren't breaching 45*C with both GPU and CPU under load. Well chuffed!


----------



## Liighthead

dam nice setup!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man;12198463*
> Got my GTX460 under water now:
> 
> Temps aren't breaching 45*C with both GPU and CPU under load. Well chuffed!


Nice!







You and I have similar W/C'd setups, except I'm short one rad


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12195275*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will want to see pics!!


You absolutely will! The build log is in my sig too.


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12198492*
> dam nice setup!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12198522*
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have similar W/C'd setups, except I'm short one rad


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12198564*
> You absolutely will! The build log is in my sig too.


I need to enable sigs and avys, lol.... thanks!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man;12198578*
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks man, just wish I could something about all the cables >.<


On the SS300W, cut all the cable ties (on the 24pin) to allow for easier routing. It will look messier, however... you can start sleeving (if you have the patience and OCD to







).

It's a wonderful build reguardless


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12198613*
> On the SS300W, cut all the cable ties (on the 24pin) to allow for easier routing. It will look messier, however... you can start sleeving (if you have the patience and OCD to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> It's a wonderful build reguardless


Got the time and patience, just not the funds, uni is draining my bank balance faster than I can count! But thanks







Utter beast when it comes to gaming.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12193916*
> Your vulcan is the very definition of beastly! Post some pics here so they can see. I love it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12193935*
> if it doesn't, then a small black hole would open in the 274th HDD on the OCN server


Okay! Reflex made me chuckle.


----------



## zionic

Awesome.









I think mine is considered beastly, but it's definitely not near as beastly as that monster.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12198923*
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine is considered beastly, but it's definitely not near as beastly as that monster.


Thank you very much Z. Compliments like that mean a lot!









Yeah man you are more than set with your system.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man;12198647*
> Got the time and patience, just not the funds, uni is draining my bank balance faster than I can count! But thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter beast when it comes to gaming.


Ah, you live a bit far from me.... I got a ton of sleeving I'm still on the boarder of using or dumping, lol.

*@ryanrenolds08* Nice!!


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12199187*
> Ah, you live a bit far from me.... I got a ton of sleeving I'm still on the boarder of using or dumping, lol.


Haha, if it wasn't for 3000miles of ocean I'd have taken it off your hands!


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08;12199142*
> Thank you very much Z. Compliments like that mean a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man you are more than set with your system.


----------



## akromatic

with all your new rigs i feel so sad at my box when ever i look at my old and outdated POS rig.

dieing for some new hardware except nothing good is out yet.

OLD ****ty box
http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ml#post7944140


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akromatic*


with all your new rigs i feel so sad at my box when ever i look at my old and outdated POS rig.

dieing for some new hardware except nothing good is out yet.

OLD ****ty box
http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ml#post7944140


umm pics dont work?


----------



## Ktulu

Ahhhh I am going crazy hoping they will have an Xfire mATX 990FX board coming out soon.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12207612*
> Ahhhh I am going crazy hoping they will have an Xfire mATX 990FX board coming out soon.


heh. I'm waiting for AM3+ mITX board


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12207628*
> heh. I'm waiting for AM3+ mITX board


Dude! That is going to happen before they put 2 pci-e x16 slots on a new mATX board. Lucky son of a....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12207633*
> Dude! That is going to happen before they put 2 pci-e x16 slots on a new mATX board. Lucky son of a....


heh. I also hope for BD being awesome, so I'll just have to see how many of my wishes get granted


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12207638*
> heh. I also hope for BD being awesome, so I'll just have to see how many of my wishes get granted


Well - Awesome or not its going to be more powerful than my ghetto Phenom II quad so, I'm in either way.

My dream is having a dual slot GPU in one pci-e x16 slot and a Perc 5/i raid card in a second x16 slot. So far only can do that with a DFI LP Jr. while still OCing my quad at 1.57 volts, but I can wait.


----------



## ablearcher

Or better yet, a DTX board with dual PCIe 16









Single slot WC'd GPU along with your raid card


----------



## reflex99

there should be more DTX boards.

btw, the Crosshair V gene is winning over on the ROG forums.

Means there is a good chance it will go into production


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


there should be more DTX boards.

btw, the Crosshair V gene is winning over on the ROG forums.

Means there is a good chance it will go into production


Whats this you speak of! Got a link? I've been waiting to damn long for that board. Hopefully it comes out soon.

NM for some reason I thought Maximus IV Gene not crosshair, damn......


----------



## reflex99

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...E-and-Formula-!

There is a typo in the poll, he meant to say Crosshair V Gene


----------



## nagle3092

Yeah I just found it, I think I'd kill right now for the Maxumis IV Gene. It sucks that the Rog Admin said there was no plans as of now.


----------



## reflex99

but why?

the P8p67-m is just as good of a clocker.....

The world NEEDS a good uATX AMD motherboard


----------



## Tator Tot

The biggest problem with mATX boards on the AMD Side, is most mATX boards use 4+1 Phase power with crappy VRM's.

So you've got CPU power circuitry that just blows out, or if the board is half decent. Shuts down under load.


----------



## reflex99

exactly.

those DFI uATX boards were pretty good


----------



## Ktulu

Intel has tons of choices for xfire mATX boards. I still feel like I want to stay on the green side.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12215848*
> exactly.
> 
> those DFI uATX boards were pretty good


Well they were more or less the same; but they were the first guys to actually make a half decent layout for Crossfire and they actually used a VRM Heatsink.

Everyone else is STILL playing catch up... it's just sad. Well, on the AMD side at least.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12217025*
> Well they were more or less the same; but they were the first guys to actually make a half decent layout for Crossfire and they actually used a VRM Heatsink.
> 
> Everyone else is STILL playing catch up... it's just sad. Well, on the AMD side at least.


Modding the VRMs with a heatsink wouldn't be the end of the world. My board is the cheapest of the cheap mATX and I just put some aluminum heatsinks from a AC gpu cooler. I am not sure how much it helped, but I have dumb amounts of voltage going through the board and I'm not having problems.


----------



## Bandrew

I just finished building my SG03 machine. I still need to replace the video card with something a bit better and upgrade the fans to GT-14s but otherwise its done.



















And then a size comparison to the rig its replacing.


----------



## ablearcher

Slight holdup in my plans...
Decided to get a better PSU, but I needed a case to also fit my H55H-I/i3 530 build. Solution? Get the SG05B 450W, swap PSU. Okay.

So on the rest of the Road to bankruptcy









*slight* holdup of my plans, ofcourse. I cannot WC the GPU, anymore, and I got a shuriken for 15usd from a friend... so I'm ditching WC alltogether in my main rig.

i3 530/H55H-I rig, however...









EDIT: and for those who don't know, I'm Jeremy Shaw.


----------



## kuripot

Nice Bandrew, any pics of the guts?


----------



## zionic

Just got mine up and running. Here's a couple pics for you all.

















































More pics in my build log. See my sig.


----------



## MrGMcD

Does this in the works count? By in the works I mean most parts are in the mail on their way







Except for mobo









i5 760
MSI GTX 460 "Cyclone" 768mb OC
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
Silverstone Sugo SG05 + Silverstone 80+ 450W SFX PSU
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ - 4GB
Lite-On DS-8A4S Slim DVDRW OEM
Prolimatech Samuel 17 Low Profile CPU Cooler + Scythe 120mm SlipStream 1900rpm Fan (110CFM BABY!!!) 
Logitech MK320 Wireless Keyboard + Mouse (Thanks Dick Smith) 
Samsung Syncmaster 2443+ (Already used as 2nd monitor for Lappy)


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuripot*


Nice Bandrew, any pics of the guts?












Stuck my GTX 275 in just to see how it fit, cleared by about an 1/8 of an inch and had to be slide in from the bottom of the case.



























Cable management could be better, I plan on redoing it when I have more time.


----------



## kuripot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


Cable management could be better, I plan on redoing it when I have more time.


Looks good, especially since you don't have much space to work in.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


[IMAGE]

Stuck my GTX 275 in just to see how it fit, cleared by about an 1/8 of an inch and had to be slide in from the bottom of the case.

[IMAGE]
[IMAGE]
[IMAGE]

Cable management could be better, I plan on redoing it when I have more time.


That should be fun.







I found managing cables in my little case was a lot of fun.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Installing in a Vulcan feels like cheating your way in, especially posting right after Zionic and Bandrew's builds, but does my sig machine count?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;12258617*
> Installing in a Vulcan feels like cheating your way in, especially posting right after Zionic and Bandrew's builds, but does my sig machine count?


Vulcan definitely counts.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12258949*
> Vulcan definitely counts.


I agree. The Vulcan is mATX and it's definitely beastly.


----------



## TheReciever

Oh yes, just got my 480 in there


----------



## akromatic

IMO vulcan and P180mini is too big to be SFF, they are even bigger then some atx cases.


----------



## Devilguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic;12269442*
> IMO vulcan and P180mini is too big to be SFF, they are even bigger then some atx cases.


The Vulcan is definitely not SFF. But it is not bigger than any ATX case I ever owned. It looks like a lunch box compared to my other case:










I cant speak for the P180 as I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akromatic*


IMO vulcan and P180mini is too big to be SFF, they are even bigger then some atx cases.


What ATX cases are they bigger than?
(Lian-Li PC A05 & A06 excluded. )

Vulcan is pretty SFF if you ask me. 
16.00" x 7.00" x 16.60" (1859 Cubic Inches)

The Antec, if you ask me, could be smaller cause it's an Inch(+) bigger all around than the NZXT 
17.20" x 8.30" x 17.10" (2441 Cubic Inches)

Either way; the NZXT is not much bigger than a Silverstone TJ08 (which is already accepted into the club.) 
14.88" x 7.68" x 15.00" (1704 Cubic Inches)

Though if you really want to make a big deal out of it, you can cut off an inch or so of height from the NZXT by taking off the handle.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The Vulcan is fine. While it's a little wide, there's no wasted space otherwise.


----------



## subtec

Probably the most "official" definition for SFF you'll find is on formfactors.org (see this PDF). This is the definition Intel uses.

To save you the click through, the definitions are:

SFF: 8-19 liter chassis
Ultra-SFF: 4-8 liter chassis
Tiny PC: less than 4 liters

The Vulcan, at 30 liters, is a mini-tower IMO. But you guys can do what you want









Edit: Although, this "club" is for "beastly mATX/mini-ITX rigs" and "SFF" isn't explicitly mentioned by the OP, so it's a bit of a moot point.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subtec*


Probably the most "official" definition for SFF you'll find is on formfactors.org (see this PDF). This is the definition Intel uses.

To save you the click through, the definitions are:

SFF: 8-19 liter chassis
Ultra-SFF: 4-8 liter chassis
Tiny PC: less than 4 liters

The Vulcan, at 30 liters, is a mini-tower IMO. But you guys can do what you want









Edit: Although, this "club" is for "beastly mATX/mini-ITX rigs" and "SFF" isn't explicitly mentioned by the OP, so it's a bit of a moot point.


Yeah, that's exactly what I was gonna say. It's a beastly mATX/mITX thread... not SFF. Yes, it's in the SFF forum because it's mATX/mITX motherboards, but... the Vulcan is probably the very definition of a beastly mATX rig.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Yeah, that's exactly what I was gonna say. It's a beastly mATX/mITX thread... not SFF. Yes, it's in the SFF forum because it's mATX/mITX motherboards, but... the Vulcan is probably the very definition of a beastly mATX rig.










This.

Name something else that I can put 2x gtx 480, 240gb revodrive and wireless card into the same amount of space, with a 360 and 120 rad internally









Lots of flat surface area to work with and plenty of space to mind wonder and explore, the only large ding on this case, as in any smaller case is wire management is a bit more difficult


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subtec*


Probably the most "official" definition for SFF you'll find is on formfactors.org (see this PDF). This is the definition Intel uses.

To save you the click through, the definitions are:

SFF: 8-19 liter chassis
Ultra-SFF: 4-8 liter chassis
Tiny PC: less than 4 liters

The Vulcan, at 30 liters, is a mini-tower IMO. But you guys can do what you want









Edit: Although, this "club" is for "beastly mATX/mini-ITX rigs" and "SFF" isn't explicitly mentioned by the OP, so it's a bit of a moot point.


The problem with the industry's definition of SFF is it almost always implies low-profile expansion slots. Having real video cards, we can't get a case that's 3 inches wide. I've got to stretch the definitions to keep them beastly.

At the same time, I'm not really concerned with the absolute volume of anyone's case. It's more about having high end hardware that's in a smaller-than-average case, and aggressive space optimization and cable management.

Also, calling someone's case "too big" is against the spirit of this thread. Unless it's ATX full tower, then screw em.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


The problem with the industry's definition of SFF is it almost always implies low-profile expansion slots. Having real video cards, we can't get a case that's 3 inches wide. I've got to stretch the definitions to keep them beastly.

At the same time, I'm not really concerned with the absolute volume of anyone's case. It's more about having high end hardware that's in a smaller-than-average case, and aggressive space optimization and cable management.

Also, calling someone's case "too big" is against the spirit of this thread. Unless it's ATX full tower, then screw em.


go OP! with you on that one.


----------



## subtec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


The problem with the industry's definition of SFF is it almost always implies low-profile expansion slots. Having real video cards, we can't get a case that's 3 inches wide. I've got to stretch the definitions to keep them beastly.


I'm not sure I'd agree with this. Looking at the Dells and Gateways, that tends to be true, but the aftermarket is a different story. Many, if not most, of the popular mini-ITX cases (e.g., Silverstone Sugo series @ 11-15 liters) fit in the 8-19 liter range with room to spare. It's just when you move up to mATX cases that you get into the 20-30 liter range, though there are a few exceptions.

I'd tend to agree though that organizing powerful hardware into a compact volume is in the spirit of SFF, even if the end result doesn't follow some arbitrarily-defined guidelines. It's worth noting as well that "average" size has probably crept up over the last several years, chiefly due to the much greater heat dissipation requirements of modern CPUs/GPUs and the corresponding increase in heatsink size.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12272181*
> Yeah, that's exactly what I was gonna say. It's a beastly mATX/mITX thread... not SFF. Yes, it's in the SFF forum because it's mATX/mITX motherboards, but... the Vulcan is probably the very definition of a beastly mATX rig.


I'd say the SG03 is a better definition, i've got an i7 and dual 5870 and raid 0 ssd in my box

i've got nothing agaist the vulcan or p180 mini and they sure do fit in this thread. however i'm just thinking that they are abit on the large side of SFF

for example http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=5239
which as roughly the same dimension of the vulcan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12272320*
> "Also, calling someone's case "too big" is against the spirit of this thread. Unless it's ATX full tower, then screw em.


true, but i'm just abit picky and more interested in seeing rigs as small as possible and packing as much power as it can.

I just like seeing small rigs totally packed and filled to the brim with goodness. seeing all the empty spaces in a larger case kinda left me cold, would love to see a fully decked out vulcan with full watercooling


----------



## zionic

It's not about whether the Vulcan or the SG03 is a "better definition" of beastly mATX. They both are. THAT is the point.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic;12276956*
> I'd say the SG03 is a better definition, i've got an i7 and dual 5870 and raid 0 ssd in my box
> 
> i've got nothing agaist the vulcan or p180 mini and they sure do fit in this thread. however i'm just thinking that they are abit on the large side of SFF
> 
> for example http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=5239
> which as roughly the same dimension of the vulcan
> 
> true, but i'm just abit picky and more interested in seeing rigs as small as possible and packing as much power as it can.
> 
> I just like seeing small rigs totally packed and filled to the brim with goodness. seeing all the empty spaces in a larger case kinda left me cold, would love to see a fully decked out vulcan with full watercooling


then you should make a different club for smallest possible form factor. But as this thread isnt that, or even sff related, its moot as the title of the club is in fact for mitx/matx rigs


----------



## torquejunky

Add me!
Just got her together, still needs a bit of cable management, sound card and a CPU cooler.



















And no she won't be living on that speaker


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandrew;10444269*
> My mATX build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a q6700, 4GB of ram, and a 8800GT.
> 
> edit: The power supply and case are supposed to be temporary.


That was my very first heatsink ever, I love that thing. Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## Konkistadori

i need smaller GPU -_- cant install bottom 120mm fan..


----------



## TheReciever

You should mod it in there, I see plenty of space on the bottom right


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


You should mod it in there, I see plenty of space on the bottom right




















That, or you can look into slim fans?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*











That, or you can look into slim fans?


Werent the s-flex fans by scythe the smallest 120mm fan? People complained about airflow being low but its only a 800 rpm fan if I remember correctly

Even if you did mod it in there you should grab a fan grill cause you have a wire or two laying there and I'd hate for any pc to be killed by its own life support lol


----------



## Kvjavs

Anyone have a side by side comparison of the NZXT Vulcan next to the CM Elite 341?

I'm considering picking up the Vulcan to replace my 341 for airflow purposes. The H50 is blocking most of the rear exhaust so hot air is getting trapped.


----------



## TheReciever

nope sorry bud, Im assuming you cant use the intake ?

The h50 barely fits for the intake, as its impossible for it to fit on the exhaust


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Werent the s-flex fans by scythe the smallest 120mm fan? People complained about airflow being low but its only a 800 rpm fan if I remember correctly

Even if you did mod it in there you should grab a fan grill cause you have a wire or two laying there and I'd hate for any pc to be killed by its own life support lol



It is this fan:
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...12_detail.html

There are four models. 800rpm up to 2000rpm or 20cfm to 45cfm.


----------



## Liighthead

341 to vulcan... wouldnt be much difference..

get better fans? ;D


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


It is this fan:
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...12_detail.html

There are four models. 800rpm up to 2000rpm or 20cfm to 45cfm.











figure someone would be able to get the details, thanks zionic


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


figure someone would be able to get the details, thanks zionic


No problem. (Big scythe fan here







)


----------



## TheReciever

are you going to sign up for the gentle typhoons? the 2150rpm model to be exact, prolly the best chance to get them for a long while unless you head to japan yourself


----------



## zionic

Thought about it, but I am using all PWM fans in my case right now (controlled by the motherboard)... so I'm saying no.


----------



## TheReciever

ah, im just going to use the fan controllers I have 4/vulcan and this Japanese made controller for another 4. Im anxious to get them as my vulcan would love those fans


----------



## zionic

Maybe if I can find an aluminum PCI slot fan controller.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm alot of the rigs here look good,







this is my GF's rig that we just finished
CPU:Intel Xeon X3440
Mobo: ASUS Maximus III Gene
Ram: 8gb Avexir ddr3 1333
HDD: 1Tb WD Black
Case: In Win Alure
PSU: Corsair GS800
GPU: evga Gtx 460 1GB EE
Cooler: Corsair A70
(i swear i had no say in the case)


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah not sure about that one, though you find many outrageous things here on the net.

EDIT: that was for zionics comment

That pc is...is....effin awesome man. That color and artwork is easy on the eyes, just makes me lol when your gf has a beastly pc. She game?


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12284177*
> are you going to sign up for the gentle typhoons? the 2150rpm model to be exact, prolly the best chance to get them for a long while unless you head to japan yourself


How well do those fans undervolt? They seem a bit too loud at full speed. I have some S-Flexs and 21DBA is the loudest I would want for everyday stuff.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12284293*
> Yeah not sure about that one, though you find many outrageous things here on the net.
> 
> EDIT: that was for zionics comment
> 
> That pc is...is....effin awesome man. That color and artwork is easy on the eyes, just makes me lol when your gf has a beastly pc. She game?










she does game a bit, starcraft, little big planet on the ps3 and a few other games.. (that i never heard of) but she uses it for CAD as well so its to good use


----------



## TheReciever

I wouldnt be able to tell you, those fans Rarely come through to the states, and im sure all you'll pull up is the ap-15's with a google search. When I hook it up to mine I'd let you know, ill just have to get a sound measuring device so you can compare numbers.

For Barebones its 9 dollars, while being complete is around 15-16

EDIT:
@DNytAftr - Thats awesome man, shame there isnt an intake fan, but you cant have everything lol. Since there isnt an intake I guess there isnt as much point to hiding the wires in the front of the gpu's

Are they both gtx 460's?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12284082*
> nope sorry bud, Im assuming you cant use the intake ?
> 
> The h50 barely fits for the intake, as its impossible for it to fit on the exhaust


I could put it on the front, yeah. But I would then having hot air blowing onto my RAM and GPU.

I mean, I know it would with the Vulcan as well, but at least with the Vulcan there's the two top exhaust fans and I could put a big ol' 200mm fan on the side to take care of the rest of the system.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12284292*
> hmmm alot of the rigs here look good,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my GF's rig that we just finished
> CPU:Intel Xeon X3440
> Mobo: ASUS Maximus III Gene
> Ram: 8gb Avexir ddr3 1333
> HDD: 1Tb WD Black
> Case: In Win Alure
> PSU: Corsair GS800
> GPU: evga Gtx 460 1GB EE
> Cooler: Corsair A70
> (i swear i had no say in the case)
> [IMAGE]
> [IMAGE]
> [IMAGE]
> [IMAGE]


That is actually a great build, very similar to my sig rig.

I guess chick builds can be beastly too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12284293*
> Yeah not sure about that one, though you find many outrageous things here on the net.
> 
> EDIT: that was for zionics comment
> 
> That pc is...is....effin awesome man. That color and artwork is easy on the eyes, just makes me lol when your gf has a beastly pc. She game?


Yeah


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;12284375*
> I could put it on the front, yeah. But I would then having hot air blowing onto my RAM and GPU.
> 
> I mean, I know it would with the Vulcan as well, but at least with the Vulcan there's the two top exhaust fans and I could put a big ol' 200mm fan on the side to take care of the rest of the system.


Thats very true, though if you like your case you can try using a couple of ap-15's they move air _through_ rad's the best so the air intake temp shouldnt elevate that much.

CharlieHorse55 would be able to comment further on the physics of it all though. Im just your avg user on this forum lol


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12284367*
> I wouldnt be able to tell you, those fans Rarely come through to the states, and im sure all you'll pull up is the ap-15's with a google search. When I hook it up to mine I'd let you know, ill just have to get a sound measuring device so you can compare numbers.
> 
> For Barebones its 9 dollars, while being complete is around 15-16
> 
> EDIT:
> @DNytAftr - Thats awesome man, shame there isnt an intake fan, but you cant have everything lol. Since there isnt an intake I guess there isnt as much point to hiding the wires in the front of the gpu's
> 
> Are they both gtx 460's?


They are rated at 30dba which is a little loud for me.


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12284367*
> 
> EDIT:
> @DNytAftr - Thats awesome man, shame there isnt an intake fan, but you cant have everything lol. Since there isnt an intake I guess there isnt as much point to hiding the wires in the front of the gpu's
> 
> Are they both gtx 460's?


:O yeahhh.. she couldnt add the second fan on the A70 (it would fit but not enough room to install) ... and for some reason the only air intake is though the side panel.. =\ so theres only 2 fans.. the exhaust and the cpu *sigh* ..

But its a gtx 460 and a gts 250. Im gonna get her a second gtx 460 in march so i stuck in the 250 ... for some reason ^^

oh btw, hows the evga micro? i was thinking of getting one for another build
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12284393*
> That is actually a great build, very similar to my sig rig.
> 
> I guess chick builds can be beastly too.










very good rig too ... its actually kinda scary.. o_o.. how .. similar.. it is... only if a H50 could fit... hmm .. i have some work to do now







jk


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12284538*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good rig too ... its actually kinda scary.. o_o.. how .. similar.. it is... only if a H50 could fit... hmm .. i have some work to do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


Hahaha!







+rep for cool build man.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIPrice;12279493*
> That was my very first heatsink ever, I love that thing. Do you remember the name of it?


Masscool sells it, but you may have owned the original model which is OEM'd from Dynatron.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12284727*
> Masscool sells it, but you may have owned the original model which is OEM'd from Dynatron.


*sigh* my GF just saw your avatar and is now demanding tator tots >_>


----------



## TheReciever

I loled, been a while since any light hearted humor has hit OCN, trolls been on the loose lately

EDIT: I like the evga micro, the nb gets real hot but otherwise I havent had any issue with it. Though I plan on selling it because it doesnt have a the x4 slot I needed for the revodrive I want to get in july


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12284792*
> *sigh* my GF just saw your avatar and is now demanding tator tots >_>












That's a very serious request. You better fulfill it.


----------



## DNytAftr

Oh question, for anyone i guess, my GF is using a corsair A70 in her build and its actually to big to fit ( its 159mm or so and needs something around 130-140 mm max to fit in the case) anyone know/ recommend of any coolers that are smaller? i was thinking of a hyper 101 since its about 118 mm high.. but not sure how good it is or if theres something better that fits the need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12284630*
> Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for cool build man.










thanks rep back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12285462*
> I loled, been a while since any light hearted humor has hit OCN, trolls been on the loose lately
> 
> EDIT: I like the evga micro, the nb gets real hot but otherwise I havent had any issue with it. Though I plan on selling it because it doesnt have a the x4 slot I needed for the revodrive I want to get in july










it was a evga micro or another rIII gene or an itx board .. but i actually like evga the best *sigh* well ill see i guess when the time comes to building... + reps

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12285871*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very serious request. You better fulfill it.


i had to compromise with hashbrowns >_> *sigh*


----------



## Tator Tot

Hashbrowns = The breakfast version of tater tots.


----------



## TheReciever

lol there is no compromise!!!


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12284292*
> hmmm alot of the rigs here look good,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my GF's rig that we just finished
> CPU:Intel Xeon X3440
> Mobo: ASUS Maximus III Gene
> Ram: 8gb Avexir ddr3 1333
> HDD: 1Tb WD Black
> Case: In Win Alure
> PSU: Corsair GS800
> GPU: evga Gtx 460 1GB EE
> Cooler: Corsair A70
> (i swear i had no say in the case)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> snip


My GF just saw that and was like "Dawwwww!"
So glad I already have a PC-A05 en route for her
Clean build none the less:thumb:


----------



## TheReciever

Looks like disappointment will not be within your near future lol


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tator tot;12286651*
> hashbrowns = the breakfast version of tater tots.


yes!


----------



## Ktulu

My NZXT. Rogue is falling apart. Anyone have any suggestions for a tower style case?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12288959*
> My NZXT. Rogue is falling apart. Anyone have any suggestions for a tower style case?


I like the NZXT Vulcan, stand behind it and so does NZXT.

If you end up getting a new case I would like to possibly buy that rogue off ya


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12288959*
> My NZXT. Rogue is falling apart. Anyone have any suggestions for a tower style case?


What's wrong with it?

Also:
Antec Mini P180
Lian Li PC A04
NZXT Vulcan
Silverstone TJ08
InWin BR655
InWin Dragon Slayer
Silverstone FT03


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12289317*
> What's wrong with it?
> 
> Also:
> Antec Mini P180
> Lian Li PC A04
> NZXT Vulcan
> Silverstone TJ08
> InWin Dragon Slayer
> Silverstone FT03


Well, all the screws are stripped, the carrying sling is ripped, some irreplaceable screws holding the door are missing and I just pushed the PSU in the back of the case. It wasn't a very well made case in the first place. Poorly designed. I was thinking of taking it down to Tacoma Screw to see about replacing some of them, but all the screws are super uncommon.

I bought it used and I took it to a few Lan Parties as well as taking it back and forth from home to school and around to my friends house.

Basically the case is functioning, but I won't be able to take it anywhere because of all the screws missing and the broken sling. I could replace the screws, but I dunno. I have a few other options before I decide to do that.

Thanks for the case recommendations. I was on Newegg the other day. I think the next step is taking a look what is out their in other stores.


----------



## Ktulu

Tator Tot, thanks for suggesting this case. It looks awesome! I need to find out how many HDDs I can pack in there.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12289170*
> I like the NZXT Vulcan, stand behind it and so does NZXT.
> 
> If you end up getting a new case I would like to possibly buy that rogue off ya


i am a massive fan of the P180 Mini


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12289785*
> *snipped*


Replying from my phone so I snipped most of that.

Your welcome btw









It sounds like your Rouge came messed up. The rouge I sold to a friend is still chugging along VERY well. It's probably one of the best mATX cubes I ever worked with. WAY ahead of the times.

Though to be frank; it wasn't not really small. It was still very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12290035*
> Tator Tot, thanks for suggesting this case. It looks awesome! I need to find out how many HDDs I can pack in there.


I messed up, that's actually the BR655; it's a bit more toned down but internally the same as the original Dragon Slayer

It's 3 HDD + 1 SSD to memory.


----------



## Laine

I don't know in which term this one is beastly, but I'm hoping in some.
i3 540, GA-H55N, 8gb Corsair 1600mhz, BeQuiet 350w, 32gb SSD and 1tb of hard storage.

5770 single slot is incoming.


----------



## staryoshi

Looks pretty beastly to me







I'll be returning to the ITX form factor once the SB motherboards filter back into the market. I want dat H67N-USB3 perhaps :3


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine;12291361*
> I don't know in which term this one is beastly, but I'm hoping in some.
> i3 540, GA-H55N, 8gb Corsair 1600mhz, BeQuiet 350w, 32gb SSD and 1tb of hard storage.
> 
> 5770 single slot is incoming.


Dam thats clean
nice work!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine;12291361*
> I don't know in which term this one is beastly, but I'm hoping in some.
> i3 540, GA-H55N, 8gb Corsair 1600mhz, BeQuiet 350w, 32gb SSD and 1tb of hard storage.
> 
> 5770 single slot is incoming.


...









Which CPU heatsink did you use?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12291962*
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which CPU heatsink did you use?


Looks like the Thermalright AXP-140 to me. I intended to use one a while back with my old Vulcan but it wouldn't fit


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12291962*
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which cpu heatsink did you use?


tt axp-140 :]


----------



## ablearcher

Ah, thank you









All I got is a shuriken, lol







TT seems to have discontinued the AXP-140!!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12292016*
> tt axp-140 :]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12292105*
> Ah, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I got is a shuriken, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT seems to have discontinued the AXP-140!!


Not thermaltake, thermal*right*.

Expensive, but still available:
http://www.xoxide.com/thermalright-axp140-heatsink.html
http://www.google.com/search?client...cQrQQwAA&biw=1366&bih=575&fp=48924f7f7e538270


----------



## Liighthead

oh right sorry... yeah expensive cause their like the best low profile cooler lol

i got 1 for $35 onsale.. recently traded it up for my megahalems


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12292183*
> Not thermaltake, thermal*right*.
> 
> Expensive, but still available:
> http://www.xoxide.com/thermalright-axp140-heatsink.html


It tells me unavalible







Did I miss it by mere hours?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12300049*
> It tells me unavalible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss it by mere hours?


I was able to add it to cart the other day -_- Scour the interwebs for it!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12300049*
> It tells me unavalible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss it by mere hours?


It's also sold as the http://www.amazon.com/Cogage-MST-140-1366-Cooler-Thermalright/dp/B002C3Q0VQ]Cogage Mist MST-140[/URL]. It comes with a Thermalright X-Silence 140mm fan. Which isn't bad.

Thermalright's newer model is the AXP-140 RT which comes with more mounting gear and a better fan (the TY-140)


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12302382*
> It's also sold as the Cogage Mist MST-140. It comes with a Thermalright X-Silence 140mm fan. Which isn't bad.
> 
> Thermalright's newer model is the AXP-140 RT which comes with more mounting gear and a better fan (the TY-140)


^  thats a take off of it... only has like 4 heatpipes lol..
axp-140 has like 8+ xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


^  thats a take off of it... only has like 4 heatpipes lol..
axp-140 has like 8+ xD


Looking at the product page for the Cogage; it's actually a slightly different design. 
Still a good cooler most likely.

AXP-140 is 6 Heatpipes (6mm)
MST-140 is 4 Heatpipes (6mm)

The MST-140 has a more optimized fin arrangement though. It has the heatpipes shoot out from the dead zone (Fan hub) and they pipes themselves are sitting in the ideal location for airflow.


----------



## Liighthead

true proably wuldnt be that much difference
but if u look at the axp-140.

the heatpipes go in like a circle almost lol... their like twice as long as each one on that cogaga one










see they start on one side go down to the base and keep going back around xD


----------



## Tator Tot

That design was very inefficient though. Probably why they changed it.

The AXP-140 was based off the TI Series of coolers from Thermalright which they have discontinued. I wouldn't be surprised to see the MST-140 come out as a Thermalright cooler soon.

Since Cogage & Thermalright are the same company.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That design was very inefficient though. Probably why they changed it.

The AXP-140 was based off the TI Series of coolers from Thermalright which they have discontinued. I wouldn't be surprised to see the MST-140 come out as a Thermalright cooler soon.

Since Cogage & Thermalright are the same company.


ahk.. fair enough


----------



## Ktulu

Behold! New (to me) Lian-Li mATX - http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/L...PC-A04B/1.html

Awesome

Awesome

Awesome

When I finally make another mATX I doubt I will find anything better.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Behold! New Lian-Li mATX - http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/L...PC-A04B/1.html


Thanks for the link. However its not that new...


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Thanks for the link. However its not that new...










Fixed

7 HD cages, dual fan intake and exhaust. It seems pretty quiet and easy to handle.

After owning a Rogue, I found at LANs a box style case is a pain because everyone puts their monitors in front of their cases. So a short and fat case makes a much bigger foot print on your gaming space than even a ATX mid tower.

I am going mini tower from now on because of that.


----------



## nagle3092

You guys can check it out in my build log in my sig, its a great case.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


You guys can check it out in my build log in my sig, its a great case.


Wow nice build dude! I like! The reviewer doesn't know the first thing about cable management. I can't believe that most "professional" reviewers and OCers don't know two shakes about cable management. You did a nice job with cable management however. I like the look of everything. NIce selection of hardware as well.

How quiet are those Gentle Typhoons @ 1850? Have you ever tried to undervolt them?


----------



## nagle3092

Never bothered to undervolt them, the do make noise but its not like normal fan noise. It more of a hum, kinda pleasant actually. My raven 2 that I used to have drove me nuts with the noise it made.
Command Clips are beautiful things, I dont know why more people dont use them. You can see how well they worked. The only cables I couldnt really manage was the sata cables, thats just cause there is no where to stash them.


----------



## usmcz

Well I figure I should post here with my most recent build...

For now its still air cooled--which to be honest sucks. The case is so small and the airflow is less than optimal so O/C is out of the question for now. I've started procuring parts to set up an internal water loop in this thing though... see if I can make it fit...

Attached are some pics of my build, system in sig.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Nice rig.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


Well I figure I should post here with my most recent build...

For now its still air cooled--which to be honest sucks. The case is so small and the airflow is less than optimal so O/C is out of the question for now. I've started procuring parts to set up an internal water loop in this thing though... see if I can make it fit...

Attached are some pics of my build, system in sig.


Some places to draw inspiration for parts:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1581143

XS' WC'd SFF thread (I'm in there under "jeremyshaw")

NUERB or whatever the real name for it is.... it's in the SFF section here, iirc.

None of them are in the SG07, but most are in the smaller SG05







cj3waker is on OCN, I think he has a near identical build, short of a i5 7xx isntead. I WC'd most of my stuff in the SG05, however, as [H] has found out, the 450W PSU is absolute crud, so I am rebuilding it into my SG07 case







(under "H20 redux," but I am unsure myself where I want to bring this build after a few minor mishaps).


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12331010*
> Never bothered to undervolt them, the do make noise but its not like normal fan noise. It more of a hum, kinda pleasant actually. My raven 2 that I used to have drove me nuts with the noise it made.
> Command Clips are beautiful things, I dont know why more people dont use them. You can see how well they worked. The only cables I couldnt really manage was the sata cables, thats just cause there is no where to stash them.


What is the model number of the command adhesive you used? What is holding the cable onto the sticky device?


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Some places to draw inspiration for parts:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1581143

XS' WC'd SFF thread (I'm in there under "jeremyshaw")

NUERB or whatever the real name for it is.... it's in the SFF section here, iirc.

None of them are in the SG07, but most are in the smaller SG05







cj3waker is on OCN, I think he has a near identical build, short of a i5 7xx isntead. I WC'd most of my stuff in the SG05, however, as [H] has found out, the 450W PSU is absolute crud, so I am rebuilding it into my SG07 case







(under "H20 redux," but I am unsure myself where I want to bring this build after a few minor mishaps).


Awesome info. I haven't started REALLY looking as I only have gotten a few items that are going to be necessary anyways... but working on the rest (and trying to figure out what fittings are needed without buying doubles) will take some time to plan.

+rep


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


What is the model number of the command adhesive you used? What is holding the cable onto the sticky device?


http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3M...gl3VJFR64SD2bl

Here you go, the clip itself hold the cable. They have double sided tape that the clip sticks to.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;12331026*
> Well I figure I should post here with my most recent build...
> 
> For now its still air cooled--which to be honest sucks. The case is so small and the airflow is less than optimal so O/C is out of the question for now. I've started procuring parts to set up an internal water loop in this thing though... see if I can make it fit...
> 
> Attached are some pics of my build, system in sig.


Congrats...Thats sexy case!!! I just curious, what brand of air cooler??


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12331164*
> Some places to draw inspiration for parts:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1581143


I found something new to think about while I touch myself...


----------



## TheReciever

I loled


----------



## SadistBlinx

I Just finished page 1-166..Took a full day, All i can say is I'm very impressed with all the rigs that have been mentioned.
I'm considering to get a small SSF rig myself now. I'll keep updates if i do build one.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12357411*
> I Just finished page 1-166..Took a full day, All i can say is I'm very impressed with all the rigs that have been mentioned.
> I'm considering to get a small SSF rig myself now. I'll keep updates if i do build one.


Thanks for enjoying the thread! Hopefully you've learned a few things and have some inspiration for the direction you want to go. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12331010*
> Never bothered to undervolt them, the do make noise but its not like normal fan noise. It more of a hum, kinda pleasant actually. My raven 2 that I used to have drove me nuts with the noise it made.
> Command Clips are beautiful things, I dont know why more people dont use them. You can see how well they worked. The only cables I couldnt really manage was the sata cables, thats just cause there is no where to stash them.


Bah, where did you buy those clips? I can only find them online. I checked Home Depot ad Lowes and they both only had the picture frame Command Strips. I did get a pack zip tie bases they should work fine.


----------



## MrGMcD

Here it is!!

i5 760
MSI GTX 460 "Cyclone" 768mb OC
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
Silverstone Sugo SG05 + Silverstone 80+ 450W SFX PSU
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ - 4GB
Lite-On DS-8A4S Slim DVDRW OEM
Prolimatech Samuel 17 Low Profile CPU Cooler + Scythe 120mm SlipStream 1900rpm Fan (110CFM BABY!!!)
Logitech MK320 Wireless Keyboard + Mouse (Thanks Dick Smith)
Samsung Syncmaster 2443+ (Already used as 2nd monitor for Lappy)


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD;12366745*
> Here it is!!
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/i/sdc13883.jpg/
> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/sdc13916.jpg/
> http://img818.imageshack.us/i/sdc13932v.jpg/


Completely jealous man. Great build. Well deserved in this thread, if you ask me. I was gonna tell you to post pics of it here... but I guess you found it. Hahaha.


----------



## boomstick360

Awesome pics.


----------



## MoMurda

Well I finally put the heatsinks on the motherboard, I need to get the little ones but all I had was the big ones. Took some pics of the build







. Just need a 1100t and a new video card, dont know what yet.








































































Isnt she cute?


----------



## Liighthead

nice build


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12372328*
> nice build


Thanks! And I like that you have Losias.net in your sig, Craig is a mastermind!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;12372369*
> Thanks! And I like that you have Losias.net in your sig, Craig is a mastermind!


to right mate :]

btw how much room is their for a heatsink in that case? wuld have to be low profile wouldnt it? couldnt put a tower


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12372435*
> to right mate :]
> 
> btw how much room is their for a heatsink in that case? wuld have to be low profile wouldnt it? couldnt put a tower


Yeah it cant be too tall because the top fan is so thick. With the stock heatsink it stays cool for me. Will get an new one when I have some money.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has anyone put a h50 in the sg07 without ditching the top fan?


----------



## MoMurda

NVM.Was thinking of something else.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12373140*
> Has anyone put a h50 in the sg07 without ditching the top fan?


yeah itll fit. with 1 fan :] as far as i know


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12373140*
> Has anyone put a h50 in the sg07 without ditching the top fan?


Yep. Secure it with washers to help distribute the weight across the spiral grill


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;12372238*
> Well I finally put the heatsinks on the motherboard, I need to get the little ones but all I had was the big ones. Took some pics of the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just need a 1100t and a new video card, dont know what yet.
> 
> Isnt she cute?


I think you're on [H], too


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12365603*
> Bah, where did you buy those clips? I can only find them online. I checked Home Depot ad Lowes and they both only had the picture frame Command Strips. I did get a pack zip tie bases they should work fine.


I got them at the PX (store on military bases) but I think I seen them at walmart before as well.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12372435*
> to right mate :]
> 
> btw how much room is their for a heatsink in that case? wuld have to be low profile wouldnt it? couldnt put a tower


upto 117mm, or so. So a 92mm tower cooler could work. Though with this boards layout, a Scythe Big Shuriken with a GT-AP15 might be better


----------



## ablearcher




----------



## Liighthead

pics of inside? how ya got the rad ect now?


----------



## ablearcher

Ah, my sig rig specs are a mixture of my SG06 internal WC project (left most of that build log on [H]) and air cooled SG07 setup









I'll edit it a bit.


----------



## Liighthead

^ ahhk fair enough


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12374053*
> I think you're on [H], too


Hahahaha yep! You Jeremyshaw? And I love your setup, want the window, the GTX 570 and that keyboard!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;12375324*
> Hahahaha yep! You Jeremyshaw? And I love your setup, want the window, the GTX 570 and that keyboard!


yeah, I'm JeremyShaw, and I'm an inter-forum addict









*hi Jeremy*









hehe, I didn't like the asthetics of the window, at first (it juts out a wee bit, and isn't "inline" with the side panel), however, the window had one benefit: it didn't allow the U-cover (present on SG01,02,05,06,07) to flex under heat on the side panels, and I have since taken a liking to it Well, that and I orientated my case to strut the GTX570's stuff









You'll eventually cave in and order a GTX580 to fill the void


----------



## MoMurda

Haha yeah I noticed mine is a little flexed.







Alot of hot air comes out towards the front of mine, does yours too?

Oh man I wish I could get one!


----------



## AgentHydra

Would a CM Elite 360 qualify for this club? Its standard ATX but its virtually the size of a normal mATX case because the PSU is in the front. Its actually smaller than an Antec Mini P180.

Anyways I'm thinking about getting one, hauling a M59 back and forth from college is a pita.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;12376008*
> Haha yeah I noticed mine is a little flexed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of hot air comes out towards the front of mine, does yours too?
> 
> Oh man I wish I could get one!


Towards the front is just the PSU, IIRC. Though your GTS250 rev.D should be contributing to that, too. Though I think I am mistaking what you meant? I just figured my comprehension today is a wee bit lacking...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;12376101*
> Would a CM Elite 360 qualify for this club? Its standard ATX but its virtually the size of a normal mATX case because the PSU is in the front. Its actually smaller than an Antec Mini P180.
> 
> Anyways I'm thinking about getting one, hauling a M59 back and forth from college is a pita.


There's been debate on allowing ATX cases with smaller boards in. I think the concensus was: mATX and smaller only. HOWEVER, we are more of a social gathering point, rather than a club, since we have no official registrar. So to me, post pics, and you're in







Also, discussion of SFF systems (note, that does include the case) is always welcome, reguardless of what system you own right now


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;12376101*
> Would a CM Elite 360 qualify for this club? Its standard ATX but its virtually the size of a normal mATX case because the PSU is in the front. Its actually smaller than an Antec Mini P180.
> 
> Anyways I'm thinking about getting one, hauling a M59 back and forth from college is a pita.


Unfortunately this club isn't about size. You could have a case the size of a HAF 932 as long it only used mATX or mITX motherboards.

Edit: You could alway just convert your rig to mATX like I did.


----------



## staryoshi

As far as I'm concerned, it has to be a mATX or smaller case to be considered... It's all about building 'em tight and small, not spacious with smaller components.

I'll post pics of my sig rig tomorrow night, waiting on CPU/MOBO.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I dont think you understand guys, the 360 is smaller than my 341.

Plus it takes ATX motherboards...

So if i qualify, then so does he. (Mines in the Elite Club...)


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12379126*
> I dont think you understand guys, the 360 is smaller than my 341.
> 
> Plus it takes ATX motherboards...
> 
> So if i qualify, then so does he. (Mines in the Elite Club...)


reallly? smaller?

ah well 341 ftw!







loving the heatsink size that it can fit


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12379345*
> reallly? smaller?
> 
> ah well 341 ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the heatsink size that it can fit


Yer its an awesome case.

But the 360 is smaller
360=(W) 148 x (H) 360 x (D) 439 mm
341=(W) 185 x (H) 365 x (L) 400 mm

Just. But i have my 341 in a drawer, and it doesnt completely close. With the 360 it does.

Its just a tad higher.


----------



## Liighthead

their like the same size haha
341 40mm wider. and 5mm higher. but 40mm shorter


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12379447*
> their like the same size haha
> 341 40mm wider. and 5mm higher. but 40mm shorter


5mm smaller...









Anyways, opinions?

Do you guys think that an SFF case the same size as an accepted case, that uses an ATX motherboard is acceptable?

It is a "M-ATX" case, sorta. Theres 9" for a GPU.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12379545*
> 5mm smaller...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, opinions?
> 
> Do you guys think that an SFF case the same size as an accepted case, that uses an ATX motherboard is acceptable?
> 
> It is a "M-ATX" case, sorta. Theres 9" for a GPU.


haha umm illd say so. but this is a club for matx/itx rigs?







not atx haha
not really a club.. been through all this a while back.

size of gpu is limited in the 360 though isnt it? cause it goes up agsinst psu xD


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12379611*
> haha umm illd say so. but this is a club for matx/itx rigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not atx haha
> not really a club.. been through all this a while back.
> 
> size of gpu is limited in the 360 though isnt it? cause it goes up agsinst psu xD


Yer, its an absolute max of 9'. Including power adaptors.

Edit: Thats with a 150mm long PSU.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12374101*
> I got them at the PX (store on military bases) but I think I seen them at walmart before as well.


Thanks again man.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandrew;12376240*
> Unfortunately this club isn't about size. You could have a case the size of a HAF 932 as long it only used mATX or mITX motherboards.


Uh, no.

Read my OP.

A gigantic case with a small motherboard is exactly what I would exclude the most from this thread. Everything else I could deal with. What you said is the antithesis of everything this thread stands for.

I award you no points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;6706533*
> This thread is for a congregation of members that pack high-end hardware into tiny mATX or Mini-ITX cases, preferably without compromise. The emphasis is on small cases.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12157828*
> 
> No ATX cases. Just no. Unless it has some wildly compact design, or something relevant to actual SFF work.


----------



## MrGMcD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12387724*
> Uh, no.
> A gigantic case with a small motherboard is exactly what I would exclude the most from this thread. Everything else I could deal with. What you said is the antithesis of everything this thread stands for.


Agreed


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12387724*
> Uh, no.
> 
> Read my OP.
> 
> A gigantic case with a small motherboard is exactly what I would exclude the most from this thread. Everything else I could deal with. What you said is the antithesis of everything this thread stands for.
> 
> I award you no points.


ha, I actually went back and read the op the other day after I posted it and was going to change it but forgot... Yeah I was definitely wrong, but not much point in changing my post now seeing as you already corrected it. Sorry for spreading the misinformation, was never my intention though obviously I should have checked my information before I posted not afterwards.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12387724*
> No ATX cases. Just no. Unless it has some wildly compact design, or something relevant to actual SFF work.


does the CM 360 fit into that?

No integrated graphics. Cards should preferably be flagship-class."

what about a itx am2 thats like 1L? or 2L? without a gpu. and a pico itx psu.

:]

just wanted to know


----------



## staryoshi

Here's my hold-me-over ITX rig until Sandy Bridge mobos return. I may be replacing the HD5570 w/a HD6870 after testing.

Pic w/o PSU installed for greater component clarity.

The second pic shows off my OCN flair


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Nice man, are you going to cool the VRM's for a bigger OC?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Nice man, are you going to cool the VRM's for a bigger OC?


When I switch back to the h50 I may. Having airflow over them is fine for now.

Attached is an old itx setup of mine(I'm recreating much of it







)


----------



## ablearcher

Why did you lose the original setup?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


When I switch back to the h50 I may. Having airflow over them is fine for now.

Attached is an old itx setup of mine(I'm recreating much of it







)


Nice system, Im impressed with how clean and sleek they are.
I'm thinking of the SG05 Case myself and doing a Itx system, did you have any issues with it?


----------



## reflex99

SG05 PSU is pretty loud, and hot. Other than that, ITX setup was pretty nice


----------



## SadistBlinx

Im currently trying to see if the parts i want to use will over draw the Silverstone ST45SF 450W SFX. I plan to use 5870 eyefinity 6 edition gpu, SSD + sata hdd, dvd drive, Intel Core i7 2600K and a good itx board when it comes out ( ive been eyeing a few off already)

My sig rig atm pulls 500w under load Gpu + Cpu lol but i am using a 980x.
Ill have to continue checking with my watt meter thingy i got my pc pluged into hehe.

Im still loving all the builds people have done.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12391304*
> Im currently trying to see if the parts i want to use will over draw the Silverstone ST45SF 450W SFX. I plan to use 5870 eyefinity 6 edition gpu, SSD + sata hdd, dvd drive, Intel Core i7 2600K and a good itx board when it comes out ( ive been eyeing a few off already)
> 
> My sig rig atm pulls 500w under load Gpu + Cpu lol but i am using a 980x.
> Ill have to continue checking with my watt meter thingy i got my pc pluged into hehe.
> 
> Im still loving all the builds people have done.


Read on about that PSU, I'm uncertain if it's still experiencing a lot of issues.

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/889834-silverstone-st45sf-total-crap.html

Luckily for you, I think you can get away with the 300W unit with what you're proposing for your build.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Why did you lose the original setup?










I flip flop between ATX and ITX... Going to try to make this one stick









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


SG05 PSU is pretty loud, and hot. Other than that, ITX setup was pretty nice


Mine is silent, perhaps you had a bad unit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Nice system, Im impressed with how clean and sleek they are.
I'm thinking of the SG05 Case myself and doing a Itx system, did you have any issues with it?


Nope, nothing to speak of. It'll fit a fairly large graphics card, too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Im currently trying to see if the parts i want to use will over draw the Silverstone ST45SF 450W SFX. I plan to use 5870 eyefinity 6 edition gpu, SSD + sata hdd, dvd drive, Intel Core i7 2600K and a good itx board when it comes out ( ive been eyeing a few off already)

My sig rig atm pulls 500w under load Gpu + Cpu lol but i am using a 980x.
Ill have to continue checking with my watt meter thingy i got my pc pluged into hehe.

Im still loving all the builds people have done.


It should handle that load without issue. I've run an i7 860 + HD5850 off of the stock PSU just fine, too. I'll be picking up another ST45SF when I get a chance. Some people have had issues with it, but I have yet to experience a problem with one.


----------



## ablearcher

The 300W unit is loud under load. I have... 2 300W and one 450W unit to vouch for that. Though loud, is mostly air noise, and not fan noise. You also have to have a load roughly equivilent to an overclocked GTX460 crunching and an i3 530 dumping heat to reach that noise level. Flipping the PSU did reduce sound by a bit, however, I was afraid of letting stuff fall into the PSU...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12393432*
> It should handle that load without issue. I've run an i7 860 + HD5850 off of the stock PSU just fine, too. I'll be picking up another ST45SF when I get a chance. Some people have had issues with it, but I have yet to experience a problem with one.


It will take a 45nm quad + anything that draws more power than a HD5850/HD6870 to load the PSU past 300W or so. The amount before the "450W" starts exhibiting problems for many people. My GTX460/X3440 had a little bit of that. My HD5770/E7200 didn't show any issue whatsoever. GTX460/i3 530 was fine, too. GTX570/X3440 (No Turbo, No Hyperthreading) exhibited the issue in full, however. But if you aren't loading it all the way, up, and just want the extra headroom for other purposes (PSU longevity under load? Though quality is debateable), then you *shoud* be fine. The GTX570 has a current limiting system, too, so it should be even more immune from random power draw spikes that could otherwise be blamed on the GPU going over spec, however, it's not going over spec...

Though by virtue of their website, Silverstone can claim they intended for nothing more than a 95W quad + GTX460/HD5850 to work with the PSU, as that's the highest power draw GPU they have listed in conjunction with the PSU (via the SG05 page) on their site.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12393432*
> I flip flop between ATX and ITX... Going to try to make this one stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is silent, perhaps you had a bad unit.
> 
> Nope, nothing to speak of. It'll fit a fairly large graphics card, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should handle that load without issue. I've run an i7 860 + HD5850 off of the stock PSU just fine, too. I'll be picking up another ST45SF when I get a chance. Some people have had issues with it, but I have yet to experience a problem with one.


Man, I see you post everywhere. It's because of you that my next system will probably be ITX.


----------



## staryoshi

I beg to differ with ya on the noise, Ablear, but units vary







(I'm 2 for 2 so far)

The hardest that I have pushed the ST45SF was with a mildly overclocked i7 860 and a heavily overclocked GTX460, which it didn't bat an eyelash at (of course, it's far from 450w under that type of load).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12399162*
> Man, I see you post everywhere. It's because of you that my next system will probably be ITX.


I get around







I have a particularly strong interest in ITX systems, too









Also, I shouldn't want to, but I do... To what do I refer? Buying a sexy Sapphire HD6870







I upgrade/downgrade/sidegrade way too often


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12400421*
> I beg to differ with ya on the noise, Ablear, but units vary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm 2 for 2 so far)
> 
> The hardest that I have pushed the ST45SF was with a mildly overclocked i7 860 and a heavily overclocked GTX460, which it didn't bat an eyelash at (of course, it's far from 450w under that type of load).


Heh, well, I used to think these units were quiet. Maybe I've just gotten more sensitive to that. Even a GT-AP14 at 12V seems noisey to me... My GTX570 is okayish at idle, and horrible at load. GTX460 TWIN FROZER isn't that quiet under load, either. However, a GTX460 crunching (BOINC) for several days really drew out the noise... (relative to "normal" speeds. I.E, my E7200+HD5770 setup draws no noise from the PSU).

And trust me, I have an i7 860s equiv (X3440 - counting the reputedly better binning of the Xeon range), and it was barely making the 450W tick with a GTX460 under benching. A stock GTX570 with a neutered X3440 (no HT, No Turbo) was already making chirps. It's not like I'm drawing this out of thin air


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

*QtyPart #DescriptionCost (ea)Total
134278
Intel Pentium G6950 Dual Core (2.80GHz, 533MHz GPU) - LGA1156, 2.5 GT/s DMI, 3MB Cache, 32nm, 73W
$119.50 $119.50
136866
ECS H55H-I Motherboard
- LGA1156, H55, 2xDDR3-1333, 1xPCI-Ex16 v2.0, 4xSATA-II, 1xeSATA, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Mini-ITX
$103.50 $103.50
107286
Aywun A1-1001 Cube Mini-ITX Case (250W PSU), Black
- 1 x 5.25 inch and 1 x 3.5 inch driver bay, 2 x USB, 1 x HD Audio& MIC
$42.90 $42.90
163290
Mach Xtreme 2GB (2 x 1GB) PC3-10600 - 1333MHz DDR3 RAM - Copper Series
$25.10 $25.10

Thats the proposed rig for my Grandparents, they'll only be checking E-Mail and running a lowly PC plane flight simulator.

Should be done by the end of the week, i ll post pics.

Ergghhh just realised i want the Gigabyte board in there... Goes over budget though.


----------



## reflex99

FSX uses a lot of CPU.

You really need something in the 980X range to effectively max it out.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Its not FSX.

Its a remote controlled simulator, saw it playing on a Toshiba Satelite laptop with integrated intel HD4500.

Its pretty dam basic.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12403662*
> *QtyPart #DescriptionCost (ea)Total
> 134278
> Intel Pentium G6950 Dual Core (2.80GHz, 533MHz GPU) - LGA1156, 2.5 GT/s DMI, 3MB Cache, 32nm, 73W
> $119.50 $119.50
> 136866
> ECS H55H-I Motherboard
> - LGA1156, H55, 2xDDR3-1333, 1xPCI-Ex16 v2.0, 4xSATA-II, 1xeSATA, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Mini-ITX
> $103.50 $103.50
> 107286
> Aywun A1-1001 Cube Mini-ITX Case (250W PSU), Black
> - 1 x 5.25 inch and 1 x 3.5 inch driver bay, 2 x USB, 1 x HD Audio& MIC
> $42.90 $42.90
> 163290
> Mach Xtreme 2GB (2 x 1GB) PC3-10600 - 1333MHz DDR3 RAM - Copper Series
> $25.10 $25.10
> 
> Thats the proposed rig for my Grandparents, they'll only be checking E-Mail and running a lowly PC plane flight simulator.
> 
> Should be done by the end of the week, i ll post pics.
> 
> Ergghhh just realised i want the Gigabyte board in there... Goes over budget though.


why not a i3? how much more is it? lol would make a difference 

or a itx am3?


----------



## reflex99

I see.

Probably will be fine then


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12403807*
> why not a i3? how much more is it? lol would make a difference
> 
> or a itx am3?


Definetly my ideas aswell, however...

Its $53 dollars more, and i have a strict budget of $300 dollars including shipping...

I could give them my RAM and get a Gigabyte motherboard.

Edit: i think ill have to make it fit, the IGP is 533mhz while the i3 is 733mhz


----------



## thrasherht

Can I join? I don't have a microatx case, but I do have one of the best micro atx boards made for amd.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Ive managed to incorporate an:
-i3 550
-Gigabyte H55-USB
-Awyun 1001 case.

All for $319. Found a cheaper etailer.

But ill have to give them a stick of my 2000mhz ram...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12403852*
> Can I join? I don't have a microatx case, but I do have one of the best micro atx boards made for amd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Cut


I dont think sooo... Thats a full tower chassis.

Sorry man, but i could be wrong


----------



## reflex99

Its not really a club, you can still post here and stuff....


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12403922*
> Its not really a club, you can still post here and stuff....


See, i was! Haha


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12403935*
> See, i was! Haha


Nah, it's not going to be considered SFF, but he is definately welcome here, nevertheless


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12403852*
> Can I join? I don't have a microatx case, but I do have one of the best micro atx boards made for amd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \]


nice setup









and yeah it wont be counted as a SFF.
but no 1s keeping tabs on the SFF rigs haha. pretty much post ur matx/itx rigs.


----------



## ablearcher

I know some people are interested... (SG07 is also short of 1CM taller). It's not any wider, that's the case feet doing some work with shadowing.


I have another SG05, with an E7200 + HD5770, but it's at work right now. Maybe next week for 4 way?


----------



## Liighthead

O.O

pretty







nice build(s)


----------



## Tator Tot

Well I have some good news for some people in this thread; word on the street is that FSP is taking their new Aurum designs, and planning a SFX shrink.
Word is up to a 500w unit.

Though you may have to buy them as OEM units unless Silverstone puts out a new SFX unit.

Here's a picture of the Aurum internals, they haven't been tested yet though. The design is cheap and easy enough that they could feasibly shrink it down. For comparison; those internals are about the size of a 120mm fan.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12403582*
> Heh, well, I used to think these units were quiet. Maybe I've just gotten more sensitive to that. Even a GT-AP14 at 12V seems noisey to me... My GTX570 is okayish at idle, and horrible at load. GTX460 TWIN FROZER isn't that quiet under load, either. However, a GTX460 crunching (BOINC) for several days really drew out the noise... (relative to "normal" speeds. I.E, my E7200+HD5770 setup draws no noise from the PSU).
> 
> And trust me, I have an i7 860s equiv (X3440 - counting the reputedly better binning of the Xeon range), and it was barely making the 450W tick with a GTX460 under benching. A stock GTX570 with a neutered X3440 (no HT, No Turbo) was already making chirps. It's not like I'm drawing this out of thin air


To put my commentary into perspective, I'm a noise nazi







The GTX570 is indeed quite loud. I believe what you're saying, I'm just chiming in that I haven't shared the same experience


----------



## Socko1965

Sounds like a fun club. I have every thing below plus a floppy drive, a card reader, and an extra 120mm fan stuffed in to a HP a1700n case.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12405607*
> Well I have some good news for some people in this thread; word on the street is that FSP is taking their new Aurum designs, and planning a SFX shrink.
> Word is up to a 500w unit.
> 
> Though you may have to buy them as OEM units unless Silverstone puts out a new SFX unit.
> 
> Here's a picture of the Aurum internals, they haven't been tested yet though. The design is cheap and easy enough that they could feasibly shrink it down. For comparison; those internals are about the size of a 120mm fan.


I perhaps don't know PSUs as well as some of the folks present on OCN, but those internals look mighty spartan for something putting out 500W.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12407297*
> I perhaps don't know PSUs as well as some of the folks present on OCN, but those internals look mighty spartan for something putting out 500W.


The main reason is that the 12v Rectifiers are on the bottom of the PCB. Using the housing of the PSU as a large heatsink.
Because of the efficiency though; the heat output is minimal at best so large heatsinks are not needed.

90% @ 500w = ~45w wasted heat.

The topology itself is also a good reason why it looks so sparce. They're using an active-clamp reset forward design; but then doing synchronous buck from 12 to 3.3 and 5 V, then regulating the output in a group fashion.

The design itself is pretty ballsy. It's a pretty new topology; with high claims on efficiency. To say the least; it's cheap to build, but we really can't/don't know how it'll perform.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12406004*
> To put my commentary into perspective, I'm a noise nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX570 is indeed quite loud. I believe what you're saying, I'm just chiming in that I haven't shared the same experience


I'm only giving you an extended head's up, no need to take offense to it


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12407644*
> They're using an active-clamp reset forward design; but then doing synchronous buck from 12 to 3.3 and 5 V, then regulating the output in a group fashion.










Good one Tator, I nearly believed that gibberish for a second, but I know that a lot of those aren't even real words.

You can't pull that one on me mate, too smart.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12410263*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Tator, I nearly believed that gibberish for a second, but I know that a lot of those aren't even real words.
> 
> You can't pull that one on me mate, too smart.


That is all 100% accurate lingo.

I didn't say anything that wasn't true.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12410263*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Tator, I nearly believed that gibberish for a second, but I know that a lot of those aren't even real words.
> 
> You can't pull that one on me mate, too smart.


Only part that rang with me was group regulated... so no DC-->DC stuff, here (I think...?)


----------



## onoz

onoz --->









This is why I didn't make it into EE.


----------



## tx-jose

soo can i join??? mine is modded stupid and the PSU is sitting outside (whats left) of my case lol...

watercooled Gigabyte H55N-USB3 with a i5 661 overclocked to 4GHz + (working on a stable 4.8GHz OC) GSkill ram 4gb ..GTX 460 OC to match a GTX480, ummm SSD idk im missing stuff i know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12410889*
> Only part that rang with me was group regulated... so no DC-->DC stuff, here (I think...?)


Correct.

A DC-DC converter takes the 12v source (on ATX12v PSU's) and steps it down (through either a mag-amp or PWM method) to the needed voltage (3.3v & 5v in most cases.)

A buck converter on the other hand, uses two switches (usually a diode & transistor) to flip on and off to step the voltage down to the needed level; the inductor then stores power and discharges it as needed to maintain operations at it's given level.

Group Regulated vs Independent Regulation (Indy Regulation)

Indy Reg = 3 Coils for filter, one on each rail.
Group Reg = 2 or more voltage regulated on on coil; usually the 3.3v & 5v or 12v & 5v are regulated together. Depending on the design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;12410951*
> onoz --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I didn't make it into EE.


I won't ever go into EE; to much math.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;12411009*
> soo can i join??? mine is modded stupid and the PSU is sitting outside (whats left) of my case lol...
> 
> watercooled Gigabyte H55N-USB3 with a i5 661 overclocked to 4GHz + (working on a stable 4.8GHz OC) GSkill ram 4gb ..GTX 460 OC to match a GTX480, ummm SSD idk im missing stuff i know


It sounds awesome, so may you pic some pics?









Oh, and welcome to the teeny SFF WC subset


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12410570*
> That is all 100% accurate lingo.
> 
> I didn't say anything that wasn't true.


Just ribbing ya.

I'm not a PSU boss, but I have read enough posted by Shin, Phae, and Oklahoma Wolf that spooky terms like "butt uploaded, phase shuffle topology" don't make me squeal.


----------



## thrasherht

I would love to build an ITX rig, but i don't have the cash.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12411131*
> It sounds awesome, so may you pic some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the teeny SFF WC subset


beforeee










after liquid cooling.....lol its a mess i know but its gunna go in a Lan Li case soon and all nice and neat


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;12411448*
> beforeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after liquid cooling.....lol its a mess i know but its gunna go in a Lan Li case soon and all nice and neat


Why do you have 2 360mm rads for just a cpu? That is kinda overkill. A single 360mm rad is overkill for just a cpu.


----------



## tx-jose

if its worth doing its worth over doing......i live by this motto lol kinda like how i dont NEED a 80+ silver 750W PSU or the MCP 655 pump for the system but heyyyy why not


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12411237*
> Just ribbing ya.
> 
> I'm not a PSU boss, but I have read enough posted by Shin, Phae, and Oklahoma Wolf that spooky terms like "butt uploaded, phase shuffle topology" don't make me squeal.


I think you mean Full Bridge Phase Shift Topology.


----------



## Liighthead

haha nice

wait what case this going into? O.O


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;12411484*
> if its worth doing its worth over doing......i live by this motto lol kinda like how i dont NEED a 80+ silver 750W PSU or the MCP 655 pump for the system but heyyyy why not


Because the 80+ silver PSU is saving you money by being more efficient and the pump is just a really high quality pump. The extra rad is giving you absolutely nothing unless you put a few GPU's in the loop.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12411499*
> haha nice
> 
> wait what case this going into? O.O


mine?? lol a heavally modded Lian-li PC-Q08B....VERY modded lol ohhhh hurry uncle sam i have soooooooo many ideas!!!


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Because the 80+ silver PSU is saving you money by being more efficient and the pump is just a really high quality pump. The extra rad is giving you absolutely nothing unless you put a few GPU's in the loop.


well when my 570 gets here and the EK block for that im sure it will be alright lol


----------



## Liighthead

i would of opted for a matx board + sli 460s over a second rad haha 
then get 2 blocks n nother rad l8r









EDIT: ^ or that haha mmm 570 under water be nice


----------



## Imglidinhere

Did I post my old mATX case in here at any point? I can't remember.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


i would of opted for a matx board + sli 460s over a second rad haha 
then get 2 blocks n nother rad l8r









EDIT: ^ or that haha mmm 570 under water be nice


well thats my delema right now







i wanna upgrade to a mATX and 570 and use the 460 for physx (overkill i know) for now and get another 570 later.... EVGA P55 micro is an 1156 board and takes my ram and everything i have now i can re use (except my mobo, but i can build a modest itx build and give it to my brother for his homework or something)

SLI 570s under water omggggg


----------



## Liighthead

wait whats wrong with going to matx?


----------



## tx-jose

matx = no i7 875K









lol


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*


matx = no i7 875K









lol


why not? what is wrong with Matx boards? I have one and mine is perfectly fine compared to a regular ATX.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*


matx = no i7 875K









lol


wait wat? whys that O.O ?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Matx board lol?


----------



## Liighthead

^ nice








hows temps with that i3 @ 4.4?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12412070*
> ^ nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows temps with that i3 @ 4.4?


Temps are fine









This chip runs ultra cool, 32nm is win


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12407896*
> I'm only giving you an extended head's up, no need to take offense to it


No offense taken, my feline friend! Just friendly banter









I'm still trying to talk myself into upgrading the GPU


----------



## tx-jose

i meant that i wouldnt be able to afford the i7 that i want lol....i would have to keep my i5 at 4.6Ghz lol i wanna get it to 5Ghz just to see if i can....lol

i want a matx mobo cause me wants SLI xD lol


----------



## staryoshi

I pulled the trigger on a 6850, I'll post updated pics next week







Now I just have to wait on a sandy bridge proc and a sexy H67 ITX board


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;12411484*
> if its worth doing its worth over doing......i live by this motto lol kinda like how i dont NEED a 80+ silver 750W PSU or the MCP 655 pump for the system but heyyyy why not


I like the cut of your jib, sir.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I purchased the parts tonight...

-Intel i3 550
-Gigabyte H55 ITX
-Some Aywun case w/200W PSU.

All for $315 dollars shipped.









I'll post pic up soon


----------



## Liighthead

nice







nice







and :/ nice? lol what one u get? what psu u gonna use??


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Its this one.

The builds not for me, or it would have been SG05 or 07.

Should be gewd. The processors only 73w

Edit: had to cheap on the case for CPU and Motherboard....


----------



## SadistBlinx

Yeppers itx rig is deff on the way, I think ill go low power now with just chipset graphics All my high end sig rig parts just died.. and apparently they all passed tests...I have vid and pics of the mobo dieing lol. Ahhh good old gigabyte.

"Ends small rant"
Any nice 1156 mobos that have a low failure rate? or an ETA on the 1155 socket itx's?


----------



## Liighthead

aywun's site doesnt allow u to link to cases.. haha

and yeh just for cpu it shuld be aite


----------



## ablearcher

Ironiccally, the Gigabyte H55N-USB3 is the only remaining one that I think would survive under heavy OC. DFI used to have a nice P55 based board, but the company is now RIP.

As for 1155, they will be back when the other 155 boards are back (hopefully), supposedly at the and of feb...


----------



## SadistBlinx

I could wait it out..Currently using my second sig rig. Lolz laptop xD
Hope the parts come to aus fast. We normaly get delayed and have high prices its yukky


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12417691*
> aywun's site doesnt allow u to link to cases.. haha
> 
> and yeh just for cpu it shuld be aite


Ohhh ok!
Its the A1-8989 model!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12417835*
> Ohhh ok!
> Its the A1-8989 model!


not bad lookin case


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12417841*
> not bad lookin case


Thanks!???









They really dont care what it looks like. But this models got a fan.


----------



## staryoshi

Got my HD6850, it's my new little trooper








I'll have a Twin Frozr II GTX470 up for sale soon









Next step: Sandy Bridge


----------



## selectstriker2

Got my new sig rig all setup
NZXT Vulcan
Asus Rampage III Gene
Core i7 970 @ 4.2 Ghz HT on currently
6 GB Gskill DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM 7-8-7-20 1T
Asus GTX 470 OC to 800/1600/1750
XSPC RASA RS240
GSkill Sniper 60gb SSD
2x1tb Samsung Spinpoint F3 in Raid 0
NZXT Hale 90 650W


















Gotta work on some cable management once I do a little modding to the case
(I currently cannot put either side panel on !)


----------



## TheReciever

Do you know where you can get that bracket where you fitted the 240 rad??


----------



## RAFFY

Update for me i am now using the thermaltake a30


----------



## CoRuPt

about to stick another 560 in my sig rig.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12498071*
> Do you know where you can get that bracket where you fitted the 240 rad??


I'm assuming you are talking to me?
I just used the included rad mounts and screwed them into the inner (80mm) holes for the back exhaust fan. Also I did have to modify the back water cooling holes to accomidate the rad that close to the case.


----------



## TheReciever

yeah, was speaking to you >.<

hmm, dont really want the rasa kit, as I already have a full loop. Do want though lol, I already have a 360 and 120 in my vulcan, only thing left to cover is the exhaust area really


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12498513*
> yeah, was speaking to you >.<
> 
> hmm, dont really want the rasa kit, as I already have a full loop. Do want though lol, I already have a 360 and 120 in my vulcan, only thing left to cover is the exhaust area really


FrozenCPU has them here for 10 bucks


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12498834*
> FrozenCPU has them here for 10 bucks


Alright cool thanks


----------



## Ktulu

Nice case striker!


----------



## selectstriker2

hey thanks ktulu


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*


Got my new sig rig all setup
NZXT Vulcan
Asus Rampage III Gene
Core i7 970 @ 4.2 Ghz HT on currently
6 GB Gskill DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM 7-8-7-20 1T
Asus GTX 470 OC to 800/1600/1750
XSPC RASA RS240
GSkill Sniper 60gb SSD
2x1tb Samsung Spinpoint F3 in Raid 0
NZXT Hale 90 650W

(images snipped)

Gotta work on some cable management once I do a little modding to the case
(I currently cannot put either side panel on !)


Holy crap, that rig is bananas. Very cool.


----------



## Socko1965

I finally have some pics


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socko1965*


I finally have some pics










Hah! The HP from hell!


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*


Holy crap, that rig is bananas. Very cool.










Thanks, I got my 970 for pretty cheap through IRE otherwise I would have stuck with my good ol' 920.

Did a little reconfiguring of the res placement to improve cable management.

















Front white fan moved between the case and the front panel to make room for res, there was just the right amount of room right behind the front grill. With a blacklight on.









My whole work space









Also went from a Logitech G15 v2 keyboard to the Razer BlackWidow and I love it. The mechanical keyboard feels amazing while working on tons of lines of code.


----------



## DisappointMe

Nice Vulcan ^
You going to replace that stock cpu heatsink Socko?

Got a question for you guys. So my v352 has been making me angry lately...which of these would you guys go with? v354, FT03, or wait for the Arc Mini?


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisappointMe;12516269*
> You going to replace that stock cpu heatsink Socko?
> 
> That's next. I like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233025


----------



## Socko1965

A little cable management on the ol' HP


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965;12540085*
> A little cable management on the ol' HP


Mate some duct tape and cable ties and you will make this Aussie very happy haha


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socko1965*


A little cable management on the ol' HP


You might interesting to learn this about how to modify cable management. let me know what do you think ?


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12543880*
> You might interesting to learn this about how to modify cable management. let me know what do you think ?


That is cool! But I am not gonna mod my nice PSU for a POS Hewlett-Packard case! LOL


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socko1965*


That is cool! But I am not gonna mod my nice PSU for a POS Hewlett-Packard case! LOL










You've got a great sleeper build. I say go for it.


----------



## Kvjavs

If anyone has an IN WIN Dragon Slayer case, could you measure the distance from the back case feet to the front case feet? Preferably either from the center of each or from the closest edges.

Looking around for new cases (nothing wrong with my current one, just wanna change the style), and have limited room because my desk is elevated, and I don't wanna put my case on the floor.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


If anyone has an IN WIN Dragon Slayer case, could you measure the distance from the back case feet to the front case feet? Preferably either from the center of each or from the closest edges.

Looking around for new cases (nothing wrong with my current one, just wanna change the style), and have limited room because my desk is elevated, and I don't wanna put my case on the floor.


I've actually been eyeballing that case myself... So in the near future I may have one


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;12579449*
> If anyone has an IN WIN Dragon Slayer case, could you measure the distance from the back case feet to the front case feet? Preferably either from the center of each or from the closest edges.
> 
> Looking around for new cases (nothing wrong with my current one, just wanna change the style), and have limited room because my desk is elevated, and I don't wanna put my case on the floor.


Armed with some quick pixel counting of the side view shot on Newegg and the manufacturer's published dimensions, I came up with the following:

Front edge of front feet to rear edge of rear feet: 13.5"

Center of front feet to center of rear feet: 12.1"


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;12589333*
> Armed with some quick pixel counting of the side view shot on Newegg and the manufacturer's published dimensions, I came up with the following:
> 
> Front edge of front feet to rear edge of rear feet: 13.5"
> 
> Center of front feet to center of rear feet: 12.1"


Thanks for the measurements









Even if it's an estimate it would help me out. I think the case would be too long to stably be on my desk =/

The NZXT barely fits, so this would have the feet half on/half off. I need them either 100% off on both sides (like the Tempest EVO) or 100% on (like the 341)


----------



## pioneerisloud

If anybody in this wonderful club could possibly lend me a hand here... I'm seriously thinking about building a small but very potent build. Help would be appreciated, as I have no idea what cases will fit all the goodies I want to fit







.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;12592621*
> Thanks for the measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it's an estimate it would help me out. I think the case would be too long to stably be on my desk =/
> 
> The NZXT barely fits, so this would have the feet half on/half off. I need them either 100% off on both sides (like the Tempest EVO) or 100% on (like the 341)


If you still wanted to use the Dragon Slayer, you could remove the original feet and then fabricate some rails/skids that run from front to back and bolt them to the case using the holes used for the factory feet.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12593795*
> If anybody in this wonderful club could possibly lend me a hand here... I'm seriously thinking about building a small but very potent build. Help would be appreciated, as I have no idea what cases will fit all the goodies I want to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I saw your thread, but it looks like you've got to much kit to have a real SFF system. I have the same dilemma.


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12593795*
> If anybody in this wonderful club could possibly lend me a hand here... I'm seriously thinking about building a small but very potent build. Help would be appreciated, as I have no idea what cases will fit all the goodies I want to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The case I just got might work for you. Hard drive space is a little limited but if you didn't have a DVD drive you could fill the 5.25" bays with 5.25" to 3.5" adapters and put a few more hard drives in.

Anyways I know the CM Elite 360 isn't a mATX case but this still seemed like a good place to put it







So far I really like it, didn't have to sacrifice my ATX board for a smaller case (17"x6"x14"). Although I did have to get a new heatsink (Kingwin XT-964), as neither my OCZ Vanquisher or Scythe Katana 3 would fit.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;12596360*
> If you still wanted to use the Dragon Slayer, you could remove the original feet and then fabricate some rails/skids that run from front to back and bolt them to the case using the holes used for the factory feet.


That's actually a really good idea









Previously on cases that were too long, but not long enough to be compeltely off, I would just use rubber cement and some plastic feet I bought at Ace Hardware.

But I like the idea of rails that I can adjust to my liking.









We'll see how things go with this Elite 341 when summer hits. I want to install side fans but don't wan't to hear the loud whining that it comes with due to the honeycomb mesh, nor do I wanna cut the case.









It's down to the Dragon Slayer (or the other IN WIN cases that are the same, just slightly different exteriors), and the NZXT Vulcan. Both are good cases but it really just depends. Oh, and obviously my 341, but like I said, all depends.


----------



## Villosa

Can I join?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;12605719*
> Can I join?


Dude that rig is dope! you should be proud thats teh shizz


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;12605719*
> Can I join?
> 
> SNIP


Wow, thats sweet!!!

Temps?


----------



## Villosa

Thanks guys.

CPU: idle 25C load 51C (24 hours OCCT)
GPU: idle 28C load 45C (Crysis bench 99 loops)


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;12605719*
> Can I join?
> 
> (Images snipped)


Jebus! I think the thing I like most about the Vulcan is the crazy things people do with them.







Very cool.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;12602439*


cable management is excellent performance! You earn my rep+


----------



## groundzero9

With some "persuasion" I was able to get a Asus 6970 DirectCU II in my little A06F







I was able to sell my reference card and get this behemoth for $10 less than it would have cost to get after market cooling.

Yes, I know cables are messy. I had to pull them to the side or otherwise they block the view of the card. They are nice and neat now though.


----------



## nagle3092

Hey everyone heres are chance to get an mATX case labs case so if you want one post in!

http://www.overclock.net/case-labs/958444-matx-magnum.html#post12634240


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12634260*
> Hey everyone heres are chance to get an mATX case labs case so if you want one post in!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-labs/958444-matx-magnum.html#post12634240


I chimed in, but I don't know if it's welcome advice. The CaseLab guys seem to like them big.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12641967*
> I chimed in, but I don't know if it's welcome advice. The CaseLab guys seem to like them big.


All advice is generally welcome; though what we want, doesn't always meet what they can do.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Oh i just realized i have not posted pics of my new case and mobo in my sig rig.
I brought a Silverstone SG05 Black (+450w Psu) along with a SPC Rasa 450 RS120 kit and an ASUS Rampage III Gene for my 980x. (Lol 980x in a M-atx motherboard).

I was originally planing to use the Rasa kit in the SG05 but ill have to buy another Rad as i used the 120mm in my sig rig.
Plus i'm currently waiting for the Zotac H67-ITX to come out in Aus. (Or the new Rev with fixed Sata ports).


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12648946*
> Oh i just realized i have not posted pics of my new case and mobo in my sig rig.
> I brought a Silverstone SG05 Black (+450w Psu) along with a SPC Rasa 450 RS120 kit and an ASUS Rampage III Gene for my 980x. (Lol 980x in a M-atx motherboard).
> 
> I was originally planing to use the Rasa kit in the SG05 but ill have to buy another Rad as i used the 120mm in my sig rig.
> Plus i'm currently waiting for the Zotac H67-ITX to come out in Aus. (Or the new Rev with fixed Sata ports).
> 
> Ill throw some pic's up later i have to go down town first ><


I'd wait for the Gigabyte P67 board.

You'll be able to OC!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Yes well...how long will that wait be in aus do you think. So far non of the retailers i use even have a 1155 ITX mobo out >_>, i have hardly seen any news regards to the p67 from gigabyte do you have any links?
Since the SB stuff up all the ITX mobos has been pulled and waiting for the B3 rev i think. Dam i hate waiting heh


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12650365*
> Yes well...how long will that wait be in aus do you think. So far non of the retailers i use even have a 1155 ITX mobo out >_>, i have hardly seen any news regards to the p67 from gigabyte do you have any links?
> Since the SB stuff up all the ITX mobos has been pulled and waiting for the B3 rev i think. Dam i hate waiting heh


Yer they stated they're making a H67 and P67 mini-itx boards

Link

I saw it other places to.

Anyway, you cant OC on the H67 chipset...

Even if you have a XXXXK model.


----------



## SadistBlinx

You could OC on the H55N hmm weird.. wonder why intel would disable OC from a special K cpu on the H67's.
*Edit* Would OC only be disabled when IGP is active with no external Graphic card or when an external pci-e x16 card is active turning off the IGP?

I was planing on using my 5870 2GB or an 8800GTX


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12650948*
> You could OC on the H55N hmm weird.. wonder why intel would disable OC from a special K cpu on the H67's.
> *Edit* Would OC only be disabled when IGP is active with no external Graphic card or when an external pci-e x16 card is active turning off the IGP?
> 
> I was planing on using my 5870 2GB or an 8800GTX


I don't...

Checking right now.

It seems you can, but not multplier OC, only raising the BLCK slightly and setting it up to turbo mode.

Put there is a Z67 chipset that is said to be the 2 combined.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Well that's crap now i have to wait for a P67-based ITX Mobo >_> Dam intel ><.
I'll just put my case in the corner until a good ITX SB board comes out that lets you overclock. /Disappointed.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12652249*
> /Disappointed.


Likewise man...

Very lame, keep an eye out for the Z67 chipsets.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I'm fine with a P67 Chipset as i don't intend to use the IGP.. I really don't like the waiting game.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12652711*
> I'm fine with a P67 Chipset as i don't intend to use the IGP.. I really don't like the waiting game.


No... Neither do i.

Bit of a shame.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm guessing z68 probably won't make it to mini-itx?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12660775*
> I'm guessing z68 probably won't make it to mini-itx?


I hope it does, its the perfect platform for ITX.

Your choice to use both IGP and Discrete.


----------



## oh_bother

Can I be in the club? Not sure if my build is small enough, or if I have nice enough specs but here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670387*
> Can I be in the club? Not sure if my build is small enough, or if I have nice enough specs but here.


Holy hell...that's an insane build.


----------



## oh_bother

I... I get carried away.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670640*
> I... I get carried away.










please do so more often.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670640*
> I... I get carried away.


Its been a while since we had something really interesting, awesome build man


----------



## jimbonbon

Will re-mention my rig in here now since the specs have changed considerably. Will update the build thread with some new benchies and fun stuff like that









Silverstone SG01 Evolution
Custom watercooling and fan setup
i7 920 @ up to 4.3GHz
6GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz RAM
2x OCZ Vertex 2E 80GB SSDs in RAID 0 (OS)
1x 250GB Caviar Black (storage)
2x EVGA GTX 570 SC in SLI
1000W Corsair HX PSU

J


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670387*
> Can I be in the club? Not sure if my build is small enough, or if I have nice enough specs but here.


You're the honorary mayor of the club.


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670640*
> I... I get carried away.


Now that is compact...!

J


----------



## oh_bother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbonbon;12672529*
> Now that is compact...!


_HEARD THAT BEFORE_









Thanks guys, I shall rule this club with an iron fist.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Oh brother, that's an amazing itty bitty POWERHOUSE you have there.

I don't think I'm in this club yet. Sign me up?









Here is my entry. Sig rig.


----------



## dkim1359

Sorry for the crappy phone camera picture quality









Here's my offering: sig rig in an Antec Mini P180 (although describing the case as "mini" is a bit of a stretch)


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12672472*
> You're the honorary mayor of the club.


Ya make that guy a moderator now!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12713870*
> Ya make that guy a moderator now!


The PCIE riser card, custom PSU, and cable hacking are just what this club needs.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12731491*
> The PCIE riser card, custom PSU, and cable hacking are just what this club needs.


The custom PSU and fan controller were the standouts for me. The other stuff is still awesome, but doable by most.

The PSU is amazing...


----------



## reflex99

custom PSU

mind=blown


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670387*
> Can I be in the club? Not sure if my build is small enough, or if I have nice enough specs but here.


Yea... I'm not sure what to say except 'holy hell'. Hats off to you, sir.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12732539*
> custom PSU
> 
> mind=blown


maybe not custom PSU, just a short one (Seasonic X750) without the modular PCB


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12737733*
> maybe not custom PSU, just a short one (Seasonic X750) without the modular PCB


You do know the post he is talking about right?

the guy made his own 500watt custom PSU to run a video card.


----------



## Liighthead

^ think his talking about useing a seasonic 750 psu, and taking it out of its case ect and useing it that way..

that guy who made that is epic haha, would like to see more







oh well maby someday


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oh_bother;12670387*
> Can I be in the club? Not sure if my build is small enough, or if I have nice enough specs but here.


holy ****.


----------



## blooder11181

can my Macintosh LC be a part of this group


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12744149*
> can my Macintosh LC be a part of this group


Depends. How fast is that Moto processor running?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;12746754*
> Depends. How fast is that Moto processor running?


16mhz









:questionmhttp://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/mac_lc/stats/mac_lc.html:exclamati


----------



## GAMERIG

@ ablearcher, I dont know that you has SG07. what happen to your SG06? but I haven't seen a picture of your sweet SG07 posted this.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12748796*
> @ ablearcher, I dont know that you has SG07. what happen to your SG06? but I haven't seen a picture of your sweet SG07 posted this.


I kept them all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12404222*
> I know some people are interested... (SG07 is also short of 1CM taller). It's not any wider, that's the case feet doing some work with shadowing.
> 
> 
> I have another SG05, with an E7200 + HD5770, but it's at work right now. Maybe next week for 4 way?


----------



## blooder11181

i cant believe this the psu is giving me problems (Apple Macintosh LC).
when the psu switch is turn on it makes weird sound and doesn't power on

















repair time

pics from inside the case tomorrow


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12751134*
> I kept them all


aWW,







all are soo sexy!







Let be honest, which one of SUGO cases you really like?


----------



## ablearcher

SG06, however, I should of gotten a black one.









Anyhow, the SG07 is a really nice one







, but it just seems like a dirty cheat, as it just... works, lol. Everything works with it. I want the case to be frustrating, but if it's too frustrating, I will want a new case...

EDIT: interesting:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/lian-li-pc-q08-silverstone-sst-sg07-cubitek-mini-tank,2864.html


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12763482*
> SG06, however, I should of gotten a black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the SG07 is a really nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it just seems like a dirty cheat, as it just... works, lol. Everything works with it. I want the case to be frustrating, but if it's too frustrating, I will want a new case...


Throw water cooling into your SG05 and a 5870 or gtx 580 ^_^ That should be frustrating for you heheh.
I'm waiting for a good 1155 mobo that i can overclock with thats ITX...my poor SG05 is sitting in the corner being sad all by itself without internals lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12763482*
> SG06, however, I should of gotten a black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the SG07 is a really nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it just seems like a dirty cheat, as it just... works, lol. Everything works with it. I want the case to be frustrating, but if it's too frustrating, I will want a new case...
> 
> EDIT: *interesting:*
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/lian-li-pc-q08-silverstone-sst-sg07-cubitek-mini-tank,2864.html


mmmm looks alright, would buy it but just me.. i doesnt really liek itx for some reason lol

maby the bug will bite when i get some $ and build a itx rig









.
EDIT: that cubitek mini-tank with something like a silverarrow or d14 would be pretty sweet


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12764171*
> mmmm looks alright, would buy it but just me.. i doesnt really liek itx for some reason lol
> 
> maby the bug will bite when i get some $ and build a itx rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> EDIT: that cubitek mini-tank with something like a silverarrow or d14 would be pretty sweet


To big an ITX case for me, i'm only going ITX for size and portability. Otherwise M-ATX would be your best bet.









Edit: Just realised you could put a 200mm PSU in there... And it will fit a 6990... Hmmmm....


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12764284*
> To big an ITX case for me, i'm only going ITX for size and portability. Otherwise M-ATX would be your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just realised you could put a 200mm PSU in there... And it will fit a 6990... Hmmmm....


mmmmm true. that case looks faily big, for how wide it is, if you took of those.. bumps? not sure what to call them.
and extended the case out.. it would be very close to fitting a matx lol.

but yeah be pretty sweet wced? 2 x 140.1 rads? lol
if u took out the hhd cage


----------



## blooder11181

easy way to build a pc




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_npkWGwYJpU[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;12763515*
> Throw water cooling into your SG05 and a 5870 or gtx 580 ^_^ That should be frustrating for you heheh.
> I'm waiting for a good 1155 mobo that i can overclock with thats ITX...my poor SG05 is sitting in the corner being sad all by itself without internals lol


haha, beat you to that, a long time ago.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I didn't have my GTX570 back then, so I used a GTX460. cj3waker and I already figured the WC setup was more or less impractical for long term useage (he had a GTX570 _ - both of us were doing WC mITX setups.


----------



## Liighthead

 temps would of been kinder crap with a 120mm rad wouldnt it?


----------



## ablearcher

60C GPU and some 50C for the CPU. A single 120mm rad has a lot of dissapation, if used with the right fans and if it's dense enough


----------



## Liighthead

ahhh nice


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12764366*
> mmmmm true. that case looks faily big, for how wide it is, if you took of those.. bumps? not sure what to call them.
> and extended the case out.. it would be very close to fitting a matx lol.
> 
> but yeah be pretty sweet wced? 2 x 140.1 rads? lol
> if u took out the hhd cage


You could mount the Rads externally too, or just get a external LCS.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12765030*
> easy way to build a pc


Love it! lmao!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12766668*
> haha, beat you to that, a long time ago.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I didn't have my GTX570 back then, so I used a GTX460. cj3waker and I already figured the WC setup was more or less impractical for long term useage (he had a GTX570 _ - both of us were doing WC mITX setups.


very good build.


----------



## blooder11181

MOBO PICS










other pics
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4024


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12769998*
> You could mount the Rads externally too, or just get a external LCS.


yeah true. but internally







(maby a 120mm rad hanging out the back so can fit a rad at the top as well )










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12770822*
> MOBO PICS
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=4024&pictureid=22907
> 
> other pics
> http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4024


heh epic


----------



## opinena

Hi all,

Info and bring some photos recently completed another project, originally I wanted to go to a new SB i7 2600 and H67-ITX , but we all know how it went with SATA II ports - Google Translation 

Lian Li PC-Q08B
Zotac H55
Core i7 860
8GB OCZ 1333
Seasonic X-660 GOLD
EVGA GTX 570
Intel SSD 80GB
5.25" optical drive
4 x 3.5" HDD
CoolIT Vantage ALC Universal

the tests have not yet been time
Idle consumption - 96 Watt

More photos can be found again in the gallery here:
http://opinena.rajce.idnes.cz/


----------



## Liighthead

nice rig








and even nicer gear


----------



## ablearcher

I deny ever hating on the Q08









That's a nice build you have there









Welcome to our social stomping grounds!!


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opinena;12788030*
> Hi all,
> 
> Info and bring some photos recently completed another project, originally I wanted to go to a new SB i7 2600 and H67-ITX , but we all know how it went with SATA II ports - Google Translation
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q08B
> Zotac H55
> Core i7 860
> 8GB OCZ 1333
> Seasonic X-660 GOLD
> EVGA GTX 570
> Intel SSD 80GB
> 5.25" optical drive
> 4 x 3.5" HDD
> CoolIT Vantage ALC Universal
> 
> the tests have not yet been time
> Idle consumption - 96 Watt
> 
> More photos can be found again in the gallery here:
> http://opinena.rajce.idnes.cz/


Very nice and neat.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Dont qoute all the pictures!!!!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12798864*
> Dont qoute all the pictures!!!!


though we'll still love you either way!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12798888*
> though we'll still love you either way!!


True dat...


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opinena;12788030*
> *snip*


Awesome. Gotta love the SG05 vs Q08 comparison of your gallery.


----------



## oh_bother

Well, here we go. I decided to start tweaking multipliers tonight. So far I am #3 on Mihallen's power density challenge without going into the bios or clocking uber high. Though it looks like the winner has been announced already, still its good to see where I stand >=D

When the hell are they going to release p and z chipset mITX boards!??!!

EDIT: scratch that #2, the #1 guy has a score of like 10,000 and I am at 8500... gonna need that overclockable chipset.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Cubitek Tank Mini, SG06-450 or NZXT Vulcan?

Which one? Prices in order:$150, $160, $89

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## ablearcher

all serve different mobo sizes... your build will likely change rather heavily based on case/mobo choice at these sizes.


----------



## importflip

Does a AMD 1090t on a MSI 890GXM-G65 count as beast? I have it running at 3.6 (Used to be 3.8 until i read about higher voltages causing these boards+6cores starting fires).


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;12877773*
> Does a AMD 1090t on a MSI 890GXM-G65 count as beast? I have it running at 3.6 (Used to be 3.8 until i read about higher voltages causing these boards+6cores starting fires).


Well you should also try to get better mosfet cooling, I believe they can be had on newegg


----------



## ablearcher

yeah, MSI power circuitry cooling isn't known to prevent their boards from leading one of OCN's community made lists, with an almost exclusive grip of blown up mobos. [H]'s three lists seem to point at MSI having 50% of the turban board deaths.

So.... get MOAR cooleh!!

And yes, a Thuban in mATX clothing is indeed powerful enough. HOWEVER... your case puts you out, since it's too big to be "SFF"


----------



## TheReciever

Antec 900 is a Mid-Tower aint it? neat case I had the V2 for a bit, im lovin my Vulcan so much more though


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;12877773*
> Does a AMD 1090t on a MSI 890GXM-G65 count as beast? I have it running at 3.6 (Used to be 3.8 until i read about higher voltages causing these boards+6cores starting fires).


I would stick with a quad on that board.

MSI boards do not seem to like Thuban.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;12877726*
> all serve different mobo sizes... your build will likely change rather heavily based on case/mobo choice at these sizes.


I have the parts I would be buying for each case/build. The Vulcan and Tank will have a 6990 and the SG06 will have a GTX560 or 570.

The Vulcan is the most expensive , followed buy Tank then SG06. I'd be happy with any of the builds.

They would all have a fully sleeved PSU, done with MDPC-X sleeving.

Anyway, based on that... Opinons on which case to purchase!


----------



## ablearcher

okay... I do have a SG06 with a 450W PSU lifted from a SG05. Look around for "450W crap" threads (on OCN and [H]). Mostly, it has to do with the silverstone 450W PSU being, well, crap, above 300W or so. My GTX570/X3440 build was chirping and clicking from the PSU. Not little chirps, either... Others had more serious side effects, and it's been generally considered by Silverstone the GTX570 draws too much power, and generally considered by users the 450W PSU is simply pure crap. So, I'd recommend against the 450W PSU route.


----------



## TheReciever

I love my Vulcan, though, Ive done a lot of modding to it so the experiences will be different lol.

I plan on SLI'ing in the future with my 480 and that should hold me over for a while


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12881015*
> I love my Vulcan, though, Ive done a lot of modding to it so the experiences will be different lol.
> 
> I plan on SLI'ing in the future with my 480 and that should hold me over for a while


Haha, i've got no problems with modding!

But to previous post, i had heard of the PSU being pretty lame... Maybe my 4870 till a better SFX psu is released.


----------



## ablearcher

ATX mod the case, all the cool kids are doing it







and with the Antec kuhler out, it's even easier to fit an ATX PSU with decent CPU cooling


----------



## staryoshi

I moved back to the ATX form factor for my main PC









I'm turning the SUGO build into a server for now, and eventually a PC for my girl.

Specs:
Core i3 550
4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3-1600 CL7
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
Sapphire HD5570 1GB (Will beef it up when she gets the PC - Selling my HD6850 now though)
1TB Seagate Barracuda
White Sugo 05 / 350w FSP PSU
Windows Server 2008 R2

When I give it to her, I'll have to install a purple fan for her


----------



## DevilGear44

Cleaned my loop today, updated pics!


----------



## Liighthead

nice









that Red cable tie stands out a fair bit though


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12909769*
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that Red cable tie stands out a fair bit though


Yes, it's terribly ugly! I just ran out of black zip ties, and I really don't want to drill holes in the case for the actual rez holders.


----------



## oh_bother

I want P67, some one break some ankles or something and get me a p67 mITX!


----------



## jsigone

i hear yah, i might be settling for a mATX.....


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;12996333*
> i hear yah, i might be settling for a mATX.....


mATX is not settling


----------



## jsigone

prob w/ mATX is I might be tempted to Xfire another 6950!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;13004811*
> prob w/ mATX is I might be tempted to Xfire another 6950!!


You can, mATX has 4 slots!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13020472*
> You can, mATX has 4 slots!


I've yet to see a mATX mobo go over three full length PCIe16 slots, however







(and none electrically PCIe16 all the way, either).

On the other hand, that is two GTX590/HD6990 we could be talking about, here....


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;12999165*
> mATX is not settling


Damn straight!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13020826*
> I've yet to see a mATX mobo go over three full length PCIe16 slots, however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and none electrically PCIe16 all the way, either).
> 
> On the other hand, that is two GTX590/HD6990 we could be talking about, here....


My mistake, i thought he just wanted to Xfire 2x6950's not 3.

But... Quadfire and trifire are capable with Dual GPUs









Edit: the Rampage III Gene is 2x PCI-e 16x. Im almost certain...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13021190*
> My mistake, i thought he just wanted to Xfire 2x6950's not 3.
> 
> But... Quadfire and trifire are capable with Dual GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the Rampage III Gene is 2x PCI-e 16x. Im almost certain...


R2GENE and R3GENE are dual PCIe 16x, but not triple....







I was thinking about a harbrainded attempt to watercool all+physx card, which in retrospect, wouldn't need full PCIe16....


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

You non-reading nooblets. He meant that _if_ he went matx, then he'd have to get another HD6950. Currently, he can only use one in his mitx board.


----------



## Special_K

I don't know why I never posted in the topic, doubt mine even counts for beastly.










The light at the bottom is the green 120 mm fan attached to the h50's radiatior. Left button is Reset/HDD activity LED. Right button is Power/ Power LED










zotac gf9300 itx-wifi oc edition (thermalright hr-05 on the northbridge 30c idle / 34c load)
q9650 oc'ed to 3.3 (corsair h50 on it / load temp of 50c)
4gb ddr2
gts450 1gb
1u 400w psu
160gb WD 2.5" hard drive x2 Raid0
Fully custom .50 cal ammo can case w/ .50 cal bullet feet


----------



## jsigone

thought you don't need full x16 to xfire?

If i went mATX would be w/ this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131707


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Special_K;13023986*
> I don't know why I never posted in the topic, doubt mine even counts for beastly.
> 
> zotac gf9300 itx-wifi oc edition (thermalright hr-05 on the northbridge 30c idle / 34c load)
> q9650 oc'ed to 3.3 (corsair h50 on it / load temp of 50c)
> 4gb ddr2
> gts450 1gb
> 1u 400w psu
> 160gb WD 2.5" hard drive x2 Raid0
> Fully custom .50 cal ammo can case w/ .50 cal bullet feet


That is a sweet looking build man!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;13024593*
> thought you don't need full x16 to xfire?
> 
> If i went mATX would be w/ this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131707


you dont, you lose about 3 fps though







versus xfire with x16


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13023864*
> You non-reading nooblets. He meant that _if_ he went matx, then he'd have to get another HD6950. Currently, he can only use one in his mitx board.


So, like i said he can do that with mATX...

Right!?!!


----------



## Socko1965

new cpu cooler for the ol' HP


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965;13030525*
> new cpu cooler for the ol' HP


Nice,

Wonder if that case could fit a 212+?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


I don't know why I never posted in the topic, doubt mine even counts for beastly.

The light at the bottom is the green 120 mm fan attached to the h50's radiatior. Left button is Reset/HDD activity LED. Right button is Power/ Power LED

zotac gf9300 itx-wifi oc edition (thermalright hr-05 on the northbridge 30c idle / 34c load)
q9650 oc'ed to 3.3 (corsair h50 on it / load temp of 50c)
4gb ddr2
gts450 1gb
1u 400w psu
160gb WD 2.5" hard drive x2 Raid0
Fully custom .50 cal ammo can case w/ .50 cal bullet feet


I demand to see more pictures of this.


----------



## Special_K

Had to mod the psu wires to what I wanted. I took away the sata connectors and a string of molex connectors. I took those extra wires and made my 6 pin pci-e connector.

Not bad for htc evo phone camera pics.


----------



## Liighthead

more pics of outside ect?







looks pretty sweet!








and specs?


----------



## Special_K

zotac gf9300 itx-wifi oc edition (thermalright hr-05 on the northbridge 30c idle / 34c load)
q9650 oc'ed to 3.3 (corsair h50 on it / load temp of 50c)
4gb ddr2
gts450 1gb
1u 400w psu
160gb WD 2.5" hard drive x2 Raid0
Fully custom .50 cal ammo can case w/ .50 cal bullet feet


----------



## torquejunky

^nice job on the build...and reading my mind to steal my idea....dammit. Well one thing is missing though, I might still do it...


----------



## Special_K

@ torquejunky, I have the slotload dvd drive for it but I didnt want to mount it to the lid without a custom disconnect so I don't have to unplug the sata or molex power to it. If that's what i'm missing, since the lid is removable.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Special_K;13049875*
> @ torquejunky, I have the slotload dvd drive for it but I didnt want to mount it to the lid without a custom disconnect so I don't have to unplug the sata or molex power to it. If that's what i'm missing, since the lid is removeable.


Nice build, but its not a .50cal can. It's actually a 5.56 link can, the ammo used for SAWs (Squad Automatic Weapon M249). I did 8 years in the infantry so I just cant help but notice things like that. Regardless though thats a nice build.


----------



## lightsout

I suped up my htpc.
I3 550 @ 4ghz
Gtx 560
4gb Kingston 1600
Antecedent neopower 550w
Intel 40gb ssb
Wd 500 gb hdd
Silverstond gd05 case.

Pretty happy with the performance. Got it hooked up to my new 50" Panasonic 3d plasma.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Special_K;13049875*
> @ torquejunky, I have the slotload dvd drive for it but I didnt want to mount it to the lid without a custom disconnect so I don't have to unplug the sata or molex power to it. If that's what i'm missing, since the lid is removable.


How the hell did you get to the standoff screws? I was totally looking at one of these last night. It seemed, to me, to be the box you had used.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


@ torquejunky, I have the slotload dvd drive for it but I didnt want to mount it to the lid without a custom disconnect so I don't have to unplug the sata or molex power to it. If that's what i'm missing, since the lid is removable.










Nah, I was planning on removing the carry handle and replacing it with something else firearm related...


----------



## Special_K

@ torquejunky, no worries there, I wanted to keep mine fairly stock or else I would have bought 5 or 6 rounds. One or two for the handle. If all else fails, I have the 1.0 version of the case with lid still intact. I won't though.

@ RonindeBeatrice, 
1. Buy some 6-32 nuts for the standard pc screws that mount the motherboard down.
2. Fasten both nuts on the screw pretty tight.
3. Rough up the sides of both the nuts and cut slits in it.
4. Apply JB weld around just the sides of the nuts so they will stay together and will seperate from the screw in the pair.
5. Grind off the location in the can that the "Standoffs" will be fastened.
6. Put screws through motherboard into the JB welded nuts and put into can.
7. Put something in the can that applies pressure against the board and the nuts.
8. Let it sit overnight
9. Remove bolts.
10. Apply a bit more JB weld around the nuts and let that sit overnight before putting motherboard back in.

If you have anymore questions feel free. It makes up for the lack of build log or anything leading up to finishing it for that matter.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


@ torquejunky, no worries there, I wanted to keep mine fairly stock or else I would have bought 5 or 6 rounds. One or two for the handle. If all else fails, I have the 1.0 version of the case with lid still intact. I won't though.

@ RonindeBeatrice, 
1. Buy some 6-32 nuts for the standard pc screws that mount the motherboard down.
2. Fasten both nuts on the screw pretty tight.
3. Rough up the sides of both the nuts and cut slits in it.
4. Apply JB weld around just the sides of the nuts so they will stay together and will seperate from the screw in the pair.
5. Grind off the location in the can that the "Standoffs" will be fastened.
6. Put screws through motherboard into the JB welded nuts and put into can.
7. Put something in the can that applies pressure against the board and the nuts.
8. Let it sit overnight
9. Remove bolts.
10. Apply a bit more JB weld around the nuts and let that sit overnight before putting motherboard back in.

If you have anymore questions feel free. It makes up for the lack of build log or anything leading up to finishing it for that matter.


Heh, thanks for that, but I was actually just inquiring about how you had enough room to screw them in


----------



## Special_K

The length of the motherboard screws is less than the distance of the nuts thickness and the motherboard together. I also made custom thumbscrews for the bottom two mounts so I don't have to use a small screwdriver there. They are about 4 cm long.


----------



## oh_bother

Special K that is bad ass! Three cheers for cases that need to sit on tall legs for intake fans!


----------



## Special_K

I got back from an Intel sponsored LAN party in Omaha this morning around 12:30 and CPU magazine was there judging a case mod contest. I won that...but no one else really had any case mods other than just overkill fans or liquid cooling, so I pretty much won by default. Everyone loved the case though. I'm also entered in the annual case mod contest with them, and at the end of the year if I win, I get 1500 dollars and my case on the front of the magazine.







There are other great cases and more you can do will mid/full towers for me to have a chance, but hey, here's looking up.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


I got back from an Intel sponsored LAN party in Omaha this morning around 12:30 and CPU magazine was there judging a case mod contest. I won that...but no one else really had any case mods other than just overkill fans or liquid cooling, so I pretty much won by default. Everyone loved the case though. I'm also entered in the annual case mod contest with them, and at the end of the year if I win, I get 1500 dollars and my case on the front of the magazine.







There are other great cases and more you can do will mid/full towers for me to have a chance, but hey, here's looking up.


Hey man thats pretty awesome


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got a Thermaltake Armor A30 sitting in my living room right now.

Essentially the same as a Thermaltake Lanbox/Lanbox Lite if anyone was wondering. They have some minor updates and a lot more airflow but nothing to substantial.


----------



## De-Zant

My PC. My brother gave me the PSU and the 5870s for free. However, we couldn't get the crossfire to work. Drivers just wouldn't install no matter what we tried. So we removed one of them. Now I'm running the same setup, minus the other 5870. It was also a PITA to get the single 5870 to work, but at least we got that to work, unlike the crossfire.

All this in a HP case. Win.

EDIT: And yeah. I keep the sidepanel off to lower the temps.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've got a Thermaltake Armor A30 sitting in my living room right now.

Essentially the same as a Thermaltake Lanbox/Lanbox Lite if anyone was wondering. They have some minor updates and a lot more airflow but nothing to substantial.


Id love to see pictures of the build!

Always liked that case...


----------



## Lost-boi

Not done with it but its a start.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Looks good!

Soooo small next to your HAF 932!!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Soooo small next to your HAF 932!!


Your telling me! This is the smallest PC ive ever had (minus the Atom nettop)
I got tired of lugging the 932 to LANs so I gathered some parts and tossed them together and made a nice little LAN rig.
That 9600GT is temp for now. I have a GTX260 OTW that I got on the cheap.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13262470*
> Id love to see pictures of the build!
> 
> Always liked that case...


I'm holding off until I can pick up an AM2+ Micro-ATX board.


----------



## oh_bother

My build is in the case mod of the month contest! SFF systems, represent!


----------



## PriestOfSin

My Fortress


















the LAN Warrior Mk. II










I could take more pics if you want


----------



## Aeru

Gorgeous FT03.

Do you have two rigs PriestOfSin or is it the same rig in two different cases?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Gorgeous FT03.

Do you have two rigs PriestOfSin or is it the same rig in two different cases?










The Vulcan is a bit outdated, since it's got a 1366 i7 in there now, with a 470. But it's a WIP, since i'm managing cables and adding HDDs, so I haven't taken a picture of it yet.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I thought this would be the right place to post that the ASUS Maximus IV Gene board will be release mid-may.

The info is straight from ASUS, I sent them an email and asking when/if.

Should very handy for the SFF community! Finally a good looking P67 mATX board! I'll be picking one up for my current build.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*


My Fortress









I could take more pics if you want










Would LOVE more pics of the FT03, looks absolutely stunning!

How are temps with those 2 cards?


----------



## MoMurda

I love the FT03s! Im tying to get some money together so I can buy one.


----------



## Aeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13303998*
> I thought this would be the right place to post that the ASUS Maximus IV Gene board will be release mid-may.
> 
> The info is straight from ASUS, I sent them an email and asking when/if.
> 
> Should very handy for the SFF community! Finally a good looking P67 mATX board! I'll be picking one up for my current build.


Good news. I was wondering why it took them so long.

Why no Z68?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Good news. I was wondering why it took them so long.

Why no Z68?










Oooooohhhhhhhh... It very well maybe. They didnt include any details about the specifications of the board.


----------



## oh_bother

GAH, dashed my hopes, so this is matx not mitx?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oh_bother*


GAH, dashed my hopes, so this is matx not mitx?


nah, this is matx and below







your more than welcome to share here


----------



## Problame

Managed to fit a ECO ALC in my sig rig a few days ago. A H50 wouldn't fit with everything installed because it didn't have the "turnable tubing". I'm pretty happy with the cooling result vs the Hyper212+


----------



## oh_bother

Receiver, I just saw "Asus releases" and got all excited.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Man, this club is impressive!









Any of you guys know where I can pick up an mITX 775 board that isn't a stupid price? Must support some form of Core 2 Duo or Quad, have at least one SATA port, and one PCI-E x16 slot. It's for a tiny LAN PC.

I've been searching and searching, but nothing in the UK, only some weird Foxconn board from China, or import a Zotac from the USA


----------



## jellis142

Impressive for it's size







Especially cramming a 6950 in.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13317635*
> Man, this club is impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you guys know where I can pick up an mITX 775 board that isn't a stupid price? Must support some form of Core 2 Duo or Quad, have at least one SATA port, and one PCI-E x16 slot. It's for a tiny LAN PC.
> 
> I've been searching and searching, but nothing in the UK, only some weird Foxconn board from China, or import a Zotac from the USA


If u can't find anything else I can ship you a Zotac from the Netherlands if thats cheaper. (Zotac G41ITX-A-E costs ~75 euro here).


----------



## Foletta

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*   Man, this club is impressive!









Any of you guys know where I can pick up an mITX 775 board that isn't a stupid price? Must support some form of Core 2 Duo or Quad, have at least one SATA port, and one PCI-E x16 slot. It's for a tiny LAN PC.

I've been searching and searching, but nothing in the UK, only some weird Foxconn board from China, or import a Zotac from the USA







  
recommend watching UK Amazon, they have Zotac boards listed

  ZOTAC G41ITX-A-E     ZOTAC G43ITX-A-E - Motherboard    Zotac GF9300-I-E ITX


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*


Would LOVE more pics of the FT03, looks absolutely stunning!

How are temps with those 2 cards?


The temps were good, it's a shame the fans exploded. I'm currently using a 470 inside the main PC, with an old 5870 in my Vulcan case. Not too happy about that, especially since when the fans took a dive, it "defaced" the warranty sticker, so MSI says I'm SOL. Not sure I'll ever buy from them again.


----------



## borja_sv

There we go:

http://img838.imageshack.us/slidesho...d=img2683s.jpg

Greetings,


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borja_sv*


There we go:

http://img838.imageshack.us/slidesho...d=img2683s.jpg

Greetings,


Sexy backside


----------



## Jeci

Hello guys, got my P180 mini today so was porting my rig over here's what i got:




























Sorry about the bad quality only had my phone to hand!

It's the sig rig btw.


----------



## voklskier4452

Just a few quick pictures of my build. Miraculously my POS 450w silverstone PSU is powering my GTX 580 loads better than my 570.
Hardware:
H55n
X3440
Samuel 17 with AP15
GTX 580
320gb Scorpio black
60gb G.Skill Phoenix Pro


















Plans for future upgrades include ATX PSU which I haven't picked out yet, and a Kuhler 620 or 920 if I can squeeze it in. Oh also planning to upgrade to an 8gb ram kit.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Picture of the lan PC, post 460GTX failure. I find it really funny that the 5870 is so loooooooong!










Picture of the Silverstone, with the 470 in it. I wish I could get rid of the clusterf*ck of cables in the left hand corner above the fan.

PS: The lan rig's pic was taken mid-sneeze.


----------



## oh_bother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borja_sv*


There we go:

http://img838.imageshack.us/slidesho...d=img2683s.jpg

Greetings,


gonna need more info on the wood paneling, big TV and studio monitors, this seems very impressive.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*


Just a few quick pictures of my build. Miraculously my POS 450w silverstone PSU is powering my GTX 580 loads better than my 570.
Hardware:
H55n
X3440
Samuel 17 with AP15
GTX 580
320gb Scorpio black
60gb G.Skill Phoenix Pro

Plans for future upgrades include ATX PSU which I haven't picked out yet, and a Kuhler 620 or 920 if I can squeeze it in. Oh also planning to upgrade to an 8gb ram kit.



nice but wouldnt that ssd make the airflow go all over onside? 
meaning less airflow for the back of 580 n that side of the board x)?
maby put like -- up the top right hand corner of that pic?


----------



## voklskier4452

I have to make a mount for the 2 drives and get them mounted in a permanent position. I just haven't had time to get that done, so they are just sitting on the case wherever was convenient currently. That is also why I have done almost zero cable management in the case so far.


----------



## Hary

My beastly itx gaming rig (specs in sig)


----------



## DevilGear44

Lian Li test bench. I approve.


----------



## DevilGear44

*Question to any Silverstone FT03 owners out there*: How much space is there in those trapezoidal gaps on the very bottom of the case? I'm scoping out a new case for water cooling and was wondering if tubes would be able to fit through the bottom gap on the back of the case (and subsequently through the 92mm holes on the bottom).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13505987*
> *Question to any Silverstone FT03 owners out there*: How much space is there in those trapezoidal gaps on the very bottom of the case? I'm scoping out a new case for water cooling and was wondering if tubes would be able to fit through the bottom gap on the back of the case (and subsequently through the 92mm holes on the bottom).


Enough for 5/8 OD tubes









sent from my celly


----------



## DevilGear44

Sweetness.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hary;13502348*
> My beastly itx gaming rig (specs in sig)


That's pretty tasty man! What's the case?


----------



## DevilGear44

That would be the Lian-Li PC-Q06.


----------



## Jeci

That's very cheeky i like


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci;13514897*
> That's very cheeky i like


It's damn near perfect. If only they'd allow for more HDD.


----------



## Jeci

See my case is perfect - 5x 3" HDD bays and 3x 5.25" bays, in a mATX case!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci;13521774*
> See my case is perfect - 5x 3" HDD bays and 3x 5.25" bays, in a mATX case!


I had the epic P180m







Only few gripes I had about that case:

-needed to remove the bottom HDD cage (the one with the cool pullout HDD trays







) for longer GPUs (GTX580/HD6970 length, or in my ownership time, HD5870 length







)

-it seemed like there was just a *lither* less than neccesary cable routing space behind the mobo tray area. Probably just me, though

-the 200mm big boy fan.... had either no airflow, or no quiet









-the case was large enough to fit a ATX board... Antec could of removed the 200mm big boy, and used the 120mm mount they had on all their P180 fullsize cases, and have fit all 7 expansion slots, IMO. Well, probably move down the PSU divider a lither, too, to make that happen.

Otherwise, it has been one of the best, roomiest, and quietest mATX cases I have worked on to date







It's priced very well, too







The P180m definately has the thickest side panels I've ever seen in a mATX case (dampens sound, probably







), and the HDD cages are mounted on slideouts with a thumb screw securing each in







The solid front panel is just icing on the cake







I really wish Antec would release a decent update for this case, in the future







A P190m or P183m would be awesome


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13522288*
> I had the epic P180m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only few gripes I had about that case:
> 
> -needed to remove the bottom HDD cage (the one with the cool pullout HDD trays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for longer GPUs (GTX580/HD6970 length, or in my ownership time, HD5870 length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> -it seemed like there was just a *lither* less than neccesary cable routing space behind the mobo tray area. Probably just me, though
> 
> -the 200mm big boy fan.... had either no airflow, or no quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -the case was large enough to fit a ATX board... Antec could of removed the 200mm big boy, and used the 120mm mount they had on all their P180 fullsize cases, and have fit all 7 expansion slots, IMO. Well, probably move down the PSU divider a lither, too, to make that happen.
> 
> Otherwise, it has been one of the best, roomiest, and quietest mATX cases I have worked on to date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's priced very well, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The P180m definately has the thickest side panels I've ever seen in a mATX case (dampens sound, probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and the HDD cages are mounted on slideouts with a thumb screw securing each in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The solid front panel is just icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Antec would release a decent update for this case, in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A P190m or P183m would be awesome


I agree with absolutely everything you said! The one other thing i found which i wasn't so keen on was the fact to have any airflow going into the case other than that of passive nature was having to remove the drive cages, i would like to have both in but in order to mount a 120mm fan i've taken one out.

Also it's DAMN sexy. lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does my system meet the requirements to qualify for this thread?


----------



## DevilGear44

It's at the bigger end of the SFF spectrum, but yes, Micro ATX rigs are members of our society.


----------



## Liighthead

lol matx isnt that much bigger, but can pack twice as much gpu peformance









lol though mini itx can pack one hell of a punch in a small space xD


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;13531911*
> lol matx isnt that much bigger, but can pack twice as much gpu peformance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol though mini itx can pack one hell of a punch in a small space xD


170^2 = 28,900mm^2
244^2 = 59,536mm^2

It's twice the area... if you weighed twice what you do, would you be "not that much bigger?"


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec;13532148*
> 170^2 = 28,900mm^2
> 244^2 = 59,536mm^2
> 
> It's twice the area... if you weighed twice what you do, would you be "not that much bigger?"


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13532184*
> why must you bicker over the details? >.<


size compensation









j/k, j/k


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13532184*
> why must you bicker over the details? >.<


Bad habit. People say things that seems wrong to me, I feel a need to correct them. Good way to start pointless arguments, I know.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subtec*


Bad habit. People say things that seems wrong to me, I feel a need to correct them. Good way to start pointless arguments, I know.


Reminds me of this other user a while back spouting the definition for SFF is ITX only lol, makes me think that mATX is destined to be the bastard son no one wants.

I love mATX


----------



## subtec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


Reminds me of this other user a while back spouting the definition for SFF is ITX only lol, makes me think that mATX is destined to be the bastard son no one wants.

I love mATX










Eh... don't get me started on that, lol. Been there already. Though I don't think the definition should exclude mATX (or possibly even ATX), when people are calling the 40 liter Fractal Design Define Mini "SFF"...







I just have to shake my head. But, people are going to abuse the terminology however they want. What can you do.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subtec*


Eh... don't get me started on that, lol. Been there already. Though I don't think the definition should exclude mATX (or possibly even ATX), when people are calling the 40 liter Fractal Design Define Mini "SFF"...







I just have to shake my head. But, people are going to abuse the terminology however they want. What can you do.


 you know... I realized my FT03 (which is stupidly housing a mITX board) is only one centimeter away from being able to support full blown ATX boards? Argh, that stupid plastic i/o panel tower and the useless ODD slot is why it's 3CM thicker than it needs to be, and then some


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


you know... I realized my FT03 (which is stupidly housing a mITX board) is only one centimeter away from being able to support full blown ATX boards? Argh, that stupid plastic i/o panel tower and the useless ODD slot is why it's 3CM thicker than it needs to be, and then some










Think they'll revise it for ATX factor? I just ordered mine the other day, what sold me is that the psu is seperated from the gpu, that was a big concern for me


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13533843*
> Think they'll revise it for ATX factor? I just ordered mine the other day, what sold me is that the psu is seperated from the gpu, that was a big concern for me


Maybe later down the line, as it does have one glaring flaw right now: HDD Storage Layout (a lessor one is the PSU length requirement). With the current setup, it's a bit of a mess. With a bit of rearrangement, it can have a very nice 3x2 setup on the back, allowing for 6 3.5" HDD drives...

However, the one thing holding back such a design is the insane need for Silverstone to put a Optical drive bay on every one of their cases. Admittedly, ATX cases use those bays for their fan controllers, and such, however, I'd buy an updated FT03 with ATX compatibility in a heartbeat. That's how big (yet small enough to be in the same footprint as the SG05 mITX cube) the FT03 is










 <-- my pics of a SG06 sitting on the case


----------



## Aeru

FT03 and SG06, I approve.









It's funny that every SFF case is missing something, isn't it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


FT03 and SG06, I approve.









It's funny that every SFF case is missing something, isn't it?


It is simply that most SFF cases only support low profile coolers. I would like to see more SFF cases natively support AiO WC units like the H50 or H70.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;13540091*
> It is simply that most SFF cases only support low profile coolers. I would like to see more SFF cases natively support AiO WC units like the H50 or H70.


Here's lookin' at you, Vulcan.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Maybe later down the line, as it does have one glaring flaw right now: HDD Storage Layout (a lessor one is the PSU length requirement). With the current setup, it's a bit of a mess. With a bit of rearrangement, it can have a very nice 3x2 setup on the back, allowing for 6 3.5" HDD drives...

However, the one thing holding back such a design is the insane need for Silverstone to put a Optical drive bay on every one of their cases. Admittedly, ATX cases use those bays for their fan controllers, and such, however, I'd buy an updated FT03 with ATX compatibility in a heartbeat. That's how big (yet small enough to be in the same footprint as the SG05 mITX cube) the FT03 is











As far as ground space its about the same, but its still about 3 times as large when you consider full liter size.

That sugo looks beautiful though, I may grab one to dedicate for a 9800gx2 for [email protected], just gotta find the waterblock and a volt mod it hehe


----------



## DevilGear44

I think the SFF market needs a better selection of mITX motherboards above all else.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13541259*
> I think the SFF market needs a better selection of mITX motherboards above all else.


your not kidding lol


----------



## staryoshi

I will post pictures of my girlfriend's new build when it's complete:

Core i3 550
Corsair H50
4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3-1600 CL7
eVGA GTS450 SC
500GB Samsung MP4
Silverstone Sugo 05 (White)

I plan on giving it a custom purple/white paint job and trying to track down either purple LED fans or cold cathodes. I get to teach her how to install components and overclock :3


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;13541997*
> I will post pictures of my girlfriend's new build when it's complete:
> 
> Core i3 550
> Corsair H50
> 4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3-1600 CL7
> eVGA GTS450 SC
> 500GB Samsung MP4
> Silverstone Sugo 05 (White)
> 
> I plan on giving it a custom purple/white paint job and trying to track down either purple LED fans or cold cathodes. I get to teach her how to install components and overclock :3


I built my sister a rig for her photo stuff, and I was able to get purple cold cathodes on newegg. they are actually very purple, but they are very bright.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin;13541004*
> Here's lookin' at you, Vulcan.


If you are referring to the NZXT Vulcan, I am afraid to say it doesn't quite suit my preferences. The SSF case I am currently using is a PC Labs Q-Micra 2VE.


----------



## jamesman32

I just picked up a Silverstone SG03 today and started modding it already.

I added a 5th expansion slot (Need 4 for GPUs + 1 for audio) to the rear by cutting out some of the mesh, installed 2 higher CFM fans up front, and repainted the wire grilles silver.

The parts going into the build will be

Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3-B3
Intel SB 2500k w/ Scythe Big Shuriken
8gb of DDR3 1600mhz
2 XFX 6870s
Asus Xonar Dx
Xigmatek 700w PSU
An SSD, an ODD, and an HDD

It's going to be tight, but I'll make it work.
Here are the initial pics. More once everything is installed/arrives


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32;13556265*
> I just picked up a Silverstone SG03 today and started modding it already.
> 
> I added a 5th expansion slot (Need 4 for GPUs + 1 for audio) to the rear by cutting out some of the mesh, installed 2 higher CFM fans up front, and repainted the wire grilles silver.
> 
> The parts going into the build will be
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3-B3
> Intel SB 2500k w/ Scythe Big Shuriken
> 8gb of DDR3 1600mhz
> 2 XFX 6870s
> Asus Xonar Dx
> Xigmatek 700w PSU
> An SSD, an ODD, and an HDD
> 
> It's going to be tight, but I'll make it work.
> Here are the initial pics. More once everything is installed/arrives


mATX only has 4 slots...

Why would you cut another... You cant fit 2x Dual slot GPUs and a soundcard in.

Can you?


----------



## animal0307

He is good to go with that board.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Finally fully upgraded lol.I think this counts as beastly?







Modded NZXT Vulcan mATX case.







Pics at bottom


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32;13556265*
> I just picked up a Silverstone SG03 today and started modding it already.
> 
> I added a 5th expansion slot (Need 4 for GPUs + 1 for audio) to the rear by cutting out some of the mesh, installed 2 higher CFM fans up front, and repainted the wire grilles silver.
> 
> The parts going into the build will be
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3-B3
> Intel SB 2500k w/ Scythe Big Shuriken
> 8gb of DDR3 1600mhz
> 2 XFX 6870s
> Asus Xonar Dx
> Xigmatek 700w PSU
> An SSD, an ODD, and an HDD
> 
> It's going to be tight, but I'll make it work.
> Here are the initial pics. More once everything is installed/arrives


Look for a P67 or Z67 mATX motherboard if you intend to overclock that 2500k. Also, I believe that the H67 chipset only supports memory up to DDR3-1333 - correct me if I am wrong on that one.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;13556767*
> He is good to go with that board.


Ohh ok!

Very unusuall board layout.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## eskamobob1

no offence, but i think this guy is the one you have to beat


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13558103*
> no offence, but i think this guy is the one you have to beat


MiniMe is, as it's smaller. You can seem some "eh" pictures of it here. (his website is down, so his pictures are.)


----------



## Jeci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


MiniMe is, as it's smaller. You can seem some "eh" pictures of it here. (his website is down, so his pictures are.)


Some of those builds are... Quite simply, amazing. Does anyone want to throw any ideas out there about how i could mod my case (Antec P180 Mini)?


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


no offence, but i think this guy is the one you have to beat










That took me like an hour to read through but it's impressive. I'm going to keep on looking at this to inspire myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


MiniMe is, as it's smaller. You can seem some "eh" pictures of it here. (his website is down, so his pictures are.)


Gotta see this.

Edit: I have to say, I like the Nano Tower better.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13563707*
> I have to say, I like the Nano Tower better.


the other build is insane as well, but i have to agree


----------



## 161029

I just signed up on Bit-Tech just to send him an email. He doesn't have every detail. I asked for a SketchUp. I want to build something like that but for mATX. I hope Asus makes a Crosshair V GENE board so I can make a little beast without breaking the bank.


----------



## CryWin

Not necessarily "beastly" but here are some (low quality) pictures of my first ITX rig.


----------



## Jeci

Upgraded my GTX 460 768mb (Which i got for free) to an XFX HD5850 Black edition (For free) performance boost is noticeable, although it idles at nearly 50c my 460 idled at like 30, kind of put out!


----------



## ryboto

Nice builds! Waiting on Lan-Gear to finalize the beta case I'm using, and Bulldozer to see if we'll get some nice mITX options for AMD.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto;13576117*
> Nice builds! Waiting on Lan-Gear to finalize the beta case I'm using, and Bulldozer to see if we'll get some nice mITX options for AMD.


I just checked your build log for you case, it's rather nice! How do you get on the list for testing beta cases?! Curious, much!


----------



## dizzy4

Count me in! I think my new build fit's this club well. I also made a full-atx fit into a custom 1u plexiglass enclosure. I think this club is for me.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

This thread is making me want to build my fiances new system as a ITX instead .. :O


----------



## 161029

Its already made me decide to get a mATX Bulldozer rig if they make an Asus ROG board in that form factor. I only need 4 PCIe lanes since I'll only be putting in 2 graphics cards. I'm getting my audio separate (if I have enough money by that time, I'll get myself some dedicated audio components instead of a receiver) and that's basically it.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13589166*
> Its already made me decide to get a mATX Bulldozer rig if they make an Asus ROG board in that form factor. I only need 4 PCIe lanes since I'll only be putting in 2 graphics cards. I'm getting my audio separate (if I have enough money by that time, I'll get myself some dedicated audio components instead of a receiver) and that's basically it.


I havent seen any amd matx xfire boards. I wonder why though, its not like there isnt any market for it lol


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


I havent seen any amd matx xfire boards. I wonder why though, its not like there isnt any market for it lol


Look at my sig rig. That is mATX and supports crossfire.


----------



## TheReciever

Anything current that I can actually purchase? want to put together a small budget [email protected] pc, amd would be that choice but ahh yeah lol


----------



## GT-CA

Beastly?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GT-CA*


Beastly?











Oh my.... That's very nice indeed, what's the shroud though?


----------



## 161029

Yum.


----------



## GT-CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci;13593218*
> Oh my.... That's very nice indeed, what's the shroud though?


It's a Freezone Elite.


----------



## Tator Tot

Man I haven't seen a Freezon Elite in decades.


----------



## 161029

Is that a mini phase change machine or just another one of those Asetek or CoolIT all in one CPU watercooler?

Edit: Nvmd


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13600645*
> Is that a mini phase change machine or just another one of those Asetek or CoolIT all in one CPU watercooler?
> 
> Edit: Nvmd


It's a TEC Water Cooler.


----------



## Senokone

Not very beastly, but definiatly something. Red SG02, sig rig.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senokone;13610963*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very beastly, but definiatly something. Red SG02, sig rig.


I like it, i think our i3's pack quite a cheeky punch - a mere stones throw from performing as well as the higher i series in gaming!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senokone;13610963*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very beastly, but definiatly something. Red SG02, sig rig.


what fan is that on top of the case?


----------



## Senokone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13619914*
> what fan is that on top of the case?


Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senokone;13624390*
> Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM.


It's almost required, otherwise, the CPU area cooks up.


----------



## Jeci

I got some new sleeving, sneak peek:


----------



## Senokone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


It's almost required, otherwise, the CPU area cooks up.










Nah, i have a AVC DS08025R12U-11 5400 RPM as cpu cooler and another Delta AUB0812VH mounted in my case. All on fanmates offcourse.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senokone;13632790*
> Nah, i have a AVC DS08025R12U-11 5400 RPM as cpu cooler and another Delta AUB0812VH mounted in my case. All on fanmates offcourse.


Delta fans.... mmmmmmmm.... noisy, but can't argue with the results!


----------



## Senokone

Quote:


> Delta fans.... mmmmmmmm.... noisy, but can't argue with the results!


In fact the temp doesn't really drop that much with 2 delta fans in the casing at full speed. Temp drops like 2 degrees. And not that comfortable considering the noise it makes. 120mm is the way to go.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senokone;13636347*
> In fact the temp doesn't really drop that much with 2 delta fans in the casing at full speed. Temp drops like 2 degrees. And not that comfortable considering the noise it makes. 120mm is the way to go.


depends on the case and the airflow arround.. ect..

if i put a 80mm fan at the front of my case. to pull in air, temps will drop about 5 degrees..
my scyth 38mm thing, ( 133CFM @ 56DB... :/ ) can drop my 460 by 15 degrees 
airflow sucks in my case now i got the window in it lol, poor gpu gets quite hot.


----------



## PC Gamer

Hey everyone, I'll join the club.


----------



## Jeci

I like it PC GAMER, very plain on the outside but a little power house! Nice!


----------



## PC Gamer

Thanks Jeci it serves me well for all of my PC needs!


----------



## Morizuno

Hey guys, what overclocking potential should I expect from my sig rig? I'd like to get an idea before something burns.

Idle temps are around 30c


----------



## Ooimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nafljhy;6779306*
> oooh ooh! let me join!


OMG thats awesome, it makes me want to buy one.
What case is that?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;13676496*
> Hey guys, what overclocking potential should I expect from my sig rig? I'd like to get an idea before something burns.
> 
> Idle temps are around 30c


Hey man it's really hard to say with a chip like that idling at 30c at stock i would expect 3.5-4ghz at like 1.32v maybe?

My chip sometimes idles at 17c WITH the oc it didn't do that at stock, so i have no idea really, depends on finding the sweet spot of your chip i guess!


----------



## reflex99

So guys, i was thinking about coming back the the SFF world.

I really like the looks of something like PC gamer's rig above. I don't really like the box type cases like the SG02.

So what i was thinking of doing:
-CM Elite 341 ($55)
-ASUS Maximus III Gene ($154)
-i7 860 (reuse)
-6950 (reuse)
-CM 212+ until i can find a cheap H50/60
-Power supply is still up in the air. I want some thing modular that will allow me to get any 2 GPUs in there, (even 2 6990s), so i'm thinking 1KW would be nice. Maybe a Kingwin LAzer since they are on sale right now. ($135)

Total after taxes:
$370.02
-$100 (sell GD80)
-$50 (sell TX750)
= $220

Thoughts?


----------



## SteveTheJedi

Just finished mine this week, as powerful as my old i7 930+GTX 480. Details are in my signature.




























Here's the build log: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...l#post13604381


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


So guys, i was thinking about coming back the the SFF world.

I really like the looks of something like PC gamer's rig above. I don't really like the box type cases like the SG02.

So what i was thinking of doing:
-CM Elite 341 ($55)
-ASUS Maximus III Gene ($154)
-i7 860 (reuse)
-6950 (reuse)
-CM 212+ until i can find a cheap H50/60
-Power supply is still up in the air. I want some thing modular that will allow me to get any 2 GPUs in there, (even 2 6990s), so i'm thinking 1KW would be nice. Maybe a Kingwin LAzer since they are on sale right now. ($135)

Total after taxes:
$370.02
-$100 (sell GD80)
-$50 (sell TX750)
= $220

Thoughts?


I like the idea. Case wouldn't have been my first choice but the board you chose I can't argue against. Good luck with your switch over back to SFF.


----------



## MoMurda

Looks great man! Also what speakers are those? Look really awesome.


----------



## charlie310

Sweet thread! I would like to join your ranks, but I've already invested $ into my current rig. Will join in the future. BTW, I did a mini-ATX HTPC for my father. It was a sweet case except the terrible cable mgmt (cables were too fat to fit in the side of the case). That's when I realized that my case is too freakin big for my purposes. Anyways, here is my dad's HTPC.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;13680542*
> I like the idea. Case wouldn't have been my first choice but the board you chose I can't argue against. Good luck with your switch over back to SFF.


STill haven't decided i want to.

Might just get a second 6950 and call it a day.


----------



## SteveTheJedi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Looks great man! Also what speakers are those? Look really awesome.


Thanks, the speakers are the Logitech z5500s with some custom oak enclosures I made.

From this:









To this:


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteveTheJedi*


Thanks, the speakers are the Logitech z5500s with some custom oak enclosures I made.

From this:









To this: 










Thought they looked like em. Thats a sick mod. Got a build log for those to?


----------



## Ooimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13682858*
> Thought they looked like em. Thats a sick mod. Got a build log for those to?


I'd like to see the build log too those speakers are awesome!


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13680719*
> STill haven't decided i want to.
> 
> Might just get a second 6950 and call it a day.


To be honest i would probably get a 6950 as obviously you get the performance gain where as you're only really spending money on the cosmetics if you go back to SFF. In terms of a case have you looked at an Antec P180 mini like my own?

The only issue i could possibly see would be the location of the PCI-E slots on your motherboard restricting you to only having a single GPU instead of CF unless you mod it significantly!


----------



## reflex99

p180m is too big. It is basically the same size as something like a 900.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13688042*
> p180m is too big. It is basically the same size as something like a 900.


But it's sooo pretty.


----------



## reflex99

but so are other mid-towers


----------



## charlie310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13689068*
> but so are other mid-towers


I really like CM Elite 360. It's SFF, but you fit a full-ATX board in it.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie310;13689695*
> I really like CM Elite 360. It's SFF, but you fit a full-ATX board in it.


Its a great little case. Its smaller than a 341 too.

It however... doesnt fit GPU's over 9 inches without modding.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


So guys, i was thinking about coming back the the SFF world.

I really like the looks of something like PC gamer's rig above. I don't really like the box type cases like the SG02.

So what i was thinking of doing:
-CM Elite 341 ($55)
-ASUS Maximus III Gene ($154)
-i7 860 (reuse)
-6950 (reuse)
-CM 212+ until i can find a cheap H50/60
-Power supply is still up in the air. I want some thing modular that will allow me to get any 2 GPUs in there, (even 2 6990s), so i'm thinking 1KW would be nice. Maybe a Kingwin LAzer since they are on sale right now. ($135)

Total after taxes:
$370.02
-$100 (sell GD80)
-$50 (sell TX750)
= $220

Thoughts?


Good rig. The 212+ will fit by the way incase you were wondering just don't put any side fans on the case.

I wouldn't recommend getting a 1KW PSU in the 341 unless you don't have the top 2 optical drives taken up. And if you do get a 1kw, don't get the Corsair ones, they're just too long. You'll want a PSU less than 6.5" in length if you want optical drives, and no more than 8" if you want no optical drives.

That's essentially the same rig i had a few months ago, except the i7 I had a Xeon X3440.

Be sure to cut out the mesh on the chassis of the 341 at the front to reduce intake fan noise. Same with the side.

What you listed is essentially what I was going to be upgrading back to from my Phenom II set up but since the Maximus IV GENE-Z is so close to release, I opted to wait.

The 341 is, in my eyes, the best mATX case.. it's cheap and has plenty of room for long cards, it's wide enough for tall coolers such as the 212+, and you can have 4 120mm fans in it.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Yer just like to say that the 341 is great! Only gripe is cable management, but with time its not that bad.


----------



## arctg

Hi4all
Present it's my rig
*Spec*:
*CPU*: Intel Core i5 760
*Mobo*: Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3
*RAM*: Kingston DDR3 8Gb(4Gbx2)
*HDD*: WD Scorpio Blue 500Gb
*GPU*: Gigabyte R6850OC 1Gb
*Case*: Silverstone SG05B 300W









left to do the windows of acrylic and deal with wires


----------



## jellis142

^ That is one beautiful SFF!


----------



## Aeru

Nice build arctg, she's sooo gorgeous.


----------



## Jeci

Very nice build Arctg - i'm thinking about modding mine but no idea what to do to it! Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## King Nothing

arctg
[URL said:


> [/URL]


Did that graphic come stock or did you add it?


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;13676496*
> Hey guys, what overclocking potential should I expect from my sig rig? I'd like to get an idea before something burns.
> 
> Idle temps are around 30c


I would stay below 3.5GHz, as the mosfet supposedly dont last to long with anything higher than that, especially when its a quad core overclocked.


----------



## arctg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13708044*
> Did that graphic come stock or did you add it?


GPU OC in stock,i'm OC cpu to 4GHz


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13709290*
> GPU OC in stock,i'm OC cpu to 4GHz


Hahahaaha,

He meant the graphic you painted on the chassis. But yes, it's not stock it's custom painted.


----------



## arctg

Sorry for my english))


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13709319*
> Sorry for my english))


It's all gewd!

Better than me! I can count to 10 in french that's it, it'd be really handy to be bilingual.


----------



## arctg

Now what do I think the window on the side panels ..


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13709355*
> Now what do I think the window on the side panels ..


I think it looks great!

Got any pictures of the inside??


----------



## arctg

Will do in the evening. According to the description below shows that there is nothing interesting


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13709371*
> Will do in the evening. According to the description below shows that there is nothing interesting


Nothing interesting, but it's always nice to see how people manage cables in SFF builds!


----------



## arctg

Persuaded. I'll post photos.
I just shortened and stuck in the sheath 4 and 24 pins.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13710440*
> Persuaded. I'll post photos.
> I just shortened and stuck in the sheath 4 and 24 pins.


Awesome!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## arctg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Awesome!

Looking forward to it.


as promised


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arctg*


as promised


Nice work man.

You should do some sleeving on those cables, that'd be sweeetttttttt!

If you want more cooling performance the H50/60/70 fit in the SG05.


----------



## arctg

thx
I'm thinking about h50.. but so far the city can not find


----------



## alpsie

these builds are so awesome







wish I had the cash to build a small power house like these ^-^ tho not sure what I would use it for since IÂ´ve just completed my sig rig.


----------



## Aeru

Guys, I got some great news for you. There has been an SG08 spotted at Computex.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13722419*
> thx
> I'm thinking about h50.. but so far the city can not find


I believe the h50 is being phased out. It's not a bad thing really, the h60 is the same price and is better. At the same cooling as the h50, it's 10dB quieter. So with a better or louder fan, you could get even better cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru;13723565*
> 
> Guys, I got some great news for you. There has been an SG08 spotted at Computex.


Ooooh, shmexy. How big is that thing though?


----------



## arctg

Computex 2011-Corsair H80 and H100 present Link


----------



## Liighthead

D: i wanna see inside the sg08
carnt find it though... any 1 know ?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;13724129*
> D: i wanna see inside the sg08
> carnt find it though... any 1 know ?


It was spotted at computex, which means it's most likely still a prototype.

Also, forgot to ask above can the h50 honestly fit in an SG05? How much modding do you have to do? It looks like one of the drive bays would get in the way of either the fan or rad.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Too bad I just sold mine. It's definitely a fun niche to build a system in.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13697347*


best MITX mobo IMO for the 1156. I have my i5-661 @ 4.5Ghz under water right now and i can go further. I have an antech mini skeleton as a torture rack for my MITX setup


----------



## Jeci

Gigabyte are making really good boards at the moment. Hats off to them!


----------



## Aeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;13723754*
> Ooooh, shmexy. How big is that thing though?


No idea.














Maybe if someone could translate that, we'd know more.


----------



## subtec

It's quite likely the SG08 will be more or less identical to the SG07 inside, much as the SG05/SG06 are. The difference is the front panel + USB3 ports.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

I like the look of the SG08...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;13725321*
> It was spotted at computex, which means it's most likely still a prototype.
> 
> Also, forgot to ask above can the h50 honestly fit in an SG05? How much modding do you have to do? It looks like one of the drive bays would get in the way of either the fan or rad.


It can fit, but you have to use soothes or remove the drive bay and it fits perfectly!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13728846*
> It can fit, but you have to use soothes or remove the drive bay and it fits perfectly!


Soothes? Also, removing that drive bay means only a 2.5" SSD? Interesting. I really want to do an SFF but I just built my rig. As soon as I'm looking into replacing though, SFF will be it for sure.


----------



## Morizuno

I got that motherboard, really good. I'll be doing a bill watercooling project over the summer so hopefully I can overclock my i5 750


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;13729503*
> Soothes? Also, removing that drive bay means only a 2.5" SSD? Interesting. I really want to do an SFF but I just built my rig. As soon as I'm looking into replacing though, SFF will be it for sure.


Opps!

I meant zip ties... Stupid iPad spell correction!

I've seen builds where they have a 2.5" HDD and ssd mounted under the PSU. Worked really well.

Have a look here.


----------



## EpicPie

I'll join the club I suppose. My sig rig is on a mATX mobo but inside of a mid tower. haha
Most recent pic of the interior of my comp, phone pix. You've been warned.


----------



## DevilGear44

Just pulled the trigger on:

Silverstone FT03
Asus Maximus III Gene
Asus Xonar Essence ST sound card
Thermalright HR-02
3x Gentle Typhoon 5400
Accelero Xtreme Plus + GTX 480 vrm set
another 4GB of Corsair DDR3

and a few other odds and ends! Can't wait for all of it to get here!


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13735566*
> Just pulled the trigger on:
> 
> Silverstone FT03
> Asus Maximus III Gene
> Asus Xonar Essence ST sound card
> Thermalright HR-02
> 3x Gentle Typhoon 5400
> Accelero Xtreme Plus + GTX 480 vrm set
> another 4GB of Corsair DDR3
> 
> and a few other odds and ends! Can't wait for all of it to get here!


Very nice! I am really wanting to buy the FT03 but I have no idea where it could go. My cases usually go on my desk because of limited space.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13735566*
> Just pulled the trigger on:
> 
> Silverstone FT03
> Asus Maximus III Gene
> Asus Xonar Essence ST sound card
> Thermalright HR-02
> 3x Gentle Typhoon 5400
> Accelero Xtreme Plus + GTX 480 vrm set
> another 4GB of Corsair DDR3
> 
> and a few other odds and ends! Can't wait for all of it to get here!


Niceee!!!!

Looking forward to seeing that!

On another note... Anyone wanna buy the painted Vulcan from my sig rig? Its never been used and is in perfect condition. Pic are in my "Albus Lividus" build log?


----------



## TheReciever

You'll enjoy the FT03







I do

just dont be stubborn and remove the fans before you try to install the mobo lol


----------



## arctg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13697347*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to do the windows of acrylic and deal with wires


acrylic windows skecth
*Left*


*Right*


Gray zone is cutting


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm kinda bummed about giving up on the water cooling, but my current setup is a total disaster as far as portability goes. I'll definitely miss the 40* load temps on my GTX 480. I am however stoked to have a kickass sound card for my Senn 595s, and a board I can actually overclock on (to see what this chip I've had for over a year can actually do, stupid 3.4GHz!) Hopefully it'll be even quieter, since even with a controller my 6 140mm high speed Yates produce an annoying hum even when turned down. I'll have the 5400 GTs connected to a controller and I bought some resistors just in case they're too loud.

Hopefully this is the last big spending splurge I'll have for quite some time. I probably should have upgraded to 1155, but if I can get my chip to 4GHz I'll be happy.

Hope to get everything by next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## EpicPie

I really want a mATX case now after seeing arctg's pics.


----------



## arctg

*EpicPie*, this is mini ITX=)


----------



## robwadeson

Hi, I'd love to join this club as soon as I can find a good case for sig rig (with a m itx board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131709R coming in next week). So what is the best mini itx case so far? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jza70

Here's my mATX creation!

CPU - Intel i5-2500K
Mobo - Asus P8P67-M Pro
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4gb DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24
Video - 2 x Sapphire 5850 Xtreme 1gb Crossfire
PSU - Antec Earthwatts 750w
SSD - 120gb OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
HDD - 2 x 1TB Hitachi 7200rpm
Cooling - Scythe Big Shuriken HSF / 3 80mm Antec Trispeed Case Fans
Optical - Samsung 24x DVD-RW
Case - Silverstone SG02-F

Sorry for the crappy pics.







Currently working on the wire management still!


----------



## Liighthead

Dam youve packed quite a bit in their  nice work


----------



## catcherintherye

Always liked the SG02.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Big new for the SFF community!

Z68 mITX motherboard designed with overclocking in mind!

So pumped, i've changed my whole build. Looking forward to this board. Look at the heatsink on that thing...

EDIT: Sorry if everyones already seen this :?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13748162*
> Big new for the SFF community!
> 
> Z68 mITX motherboard designed with overclocking in mind!
> 
> So pumped, i've changed my whole build. Looking forward to this board. Look at the heatsink on that thing...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if everyones already seen this :?


I have a feeling that board will start to get very popular 'round these parts.


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13748162*
> Big new for the SFF community!
> 
> Z68 mITX motherboard designed with overclocking in mind!
> 
> So pumped, i've changed my whole build. Looking forward to this board. Look at the heatsink on that thing...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if everyones already seen this :?


Ha, I just bought a new CPU for my 1156 socket motherboard thinking there wont be a Z68 itx board for awhile. Ah, whatever still got a decent chip.


----------



## arctg

cash 240$...epic fail..very dearly


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13748162*
> Big new for the SFF community!
> 
> Z68 mITX motherboard designed with overclocking in mind!
> 
> So pumped, i've changed my whole build. Looking forward to this board. Look at the heatsink on that thing...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if everyones already seen this :?


That is by far the sexiest looking mITX board I've ever seen. Heat pipes, 8-pin power, onboard WiFi, USB 3.0, black PCB, sign me up! My only gripes with it are the socket placement (it's like an industry standard or something to hinder heatsink compatibility) and the 4 SATA ports. But these are very minor if the board can actually overclock.


----------



## reflex99

Still only 4 phases, so don't expect the 5+ghz overclocks that SB is known for, but it will still be way better than what H67 gets you....


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Still only 4 phases, so don't expect the 5+ghz overclocks that SB is known for, but it will still be way better than what H67 gets you....


Im hoping to hit at least 4.5Ghz on a 2500K. That and ill be happy!

EDIT: ITS 8 PHASES!?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13750305*
> cash 240$...epic fail..very dearly


I know english isn't your first language, so could you re word that?









I'm not 100% sure what its directed at! Hahahaha


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13753233*
> Im hoping to hit at least 4.5Ghz on a 2500K. That and ill be happy!
> 
> EDIT: ITS 8 PHASES!!!! WHOOOOOOO!!!! 5GHZ OC HERE I COME.
> 
> [IMGg]http://www.zotacusa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/z/6/z68itx-a-e__image1.jpg[/IMG]


um, that is 4+1+1 if i ever saw it


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13754376*
> um, that is 4+1+1 if i ever saw it


I just saw "8 Phases" and shat myself. Hahahahaha...

Didn't bother checking it out further. Opps.

Why would they label it 8 when its 4...


----------



## reflex99

Oh duuuuuurp

I am soooooooooo blind.

I completely didn't see the two on the sides......

So yea, 6+1+1. Still don't expect much past 5.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hahaha,

All good. I saw them and counted and kept looking over the board going... "There's more than 4+1+1, ohh well I'll take his word!"

Pretty pumped for that board...


----------



## reflex99

Yea, I am officially blind now....


----------



## Xinoxide

View attachment 213777


inside my CM341. airflow was a little bit of an issue, running skeleton seems to help dearly.

edit: NO. i could NOT fit a HDD in the cage at all.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13754540*
> Oh duuuuuurp
> 
> I am soooooooooo blind.
> 
> I completely didn't see the two on the sides......
> 
> So yea, 6+1+1. Still don't expect much past 5.


I'd be soo stoked to have a mini-ITX rig clocked at 5Ghz!


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;13754648*
> 
> inside my CM341. airflow was a little bit of an issue, running skeleton seems to help dearly.
> 
> edit: NO. i could NOT fit a HDD in the cage at all.


why not put it in the bottom? I built my friends PC in that case I like it a lot, but i put one HDD in the bottom and one in the slot for the floppy and took off the front cover.

-doober


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;13754648*
> View attachment 213777
> 
> 
> inside my CM341. airflow was a little bit of an issue, running skeleton seems to help dearly.
> 
> edit: NO. i could NOT fit a HDD in the cage at all.


wat the balls did u do!?!?!
i carnt put a hhd down the bottom because itll kill the airflow on my 460.. but i have a hhd in the 3.5" external bay. 3.5" card read and my 750gb 3.5" hhd in the hard drive bay.. it fits unless u f0rked it up somehow.. somehow really badly 

Ohhh your fans in the way?


----------



## Kvjavs

New hard drive and new side fans with a crappy mod (removed mesh and added u channel).

I'm gonna cry if I decide to SLI down the road with a new board and PSU... this case is a pain enough when you just have a single card, imagine a 650w PSU and 2 GPUs in there along with 2 HDDs, an optical, card reader, fan controller, and 5 fans?!

And yes I'm using a y-cable.


































Gonna have to sit down one afternoon and do some tiding up. But the airflow is good. Nothing is really blocking anything, and my GPU stays nice and frosty when gaming. Never goes above 55 with the added side fan.

Under my case are actually books my company makes. My desk is messed up and kind of warped where my PC rests so the front right foot is touching and the back left but not the back right and front left. So those help stabilize it and prevent this nasty new vibration that's been happening. Will be replacing the feet with rubber ones I hope.


----------



## Liighthead

nice.. lol a fair few 341s getting around


----------



## Xinoxide

yep... fans in the way... when i was buying my used parts, i didnt care to think about how much space all these heatsinks take up. i cant even mount my drive in the cage mounts.

i see kvjavs did, great idea, just wont fit in my case.

also, coolermaster doesnt seem to want to reply... when i moved i fell on my case in the parking lot, scratched up the side panel, and dented the other side pretty bad... anyone know where i can purchase side panels for the 341? i know i leave them off, but i gotta haz my side panels, y'know?

HEHE, i CANT fit side fans on the inside of the panel, i would have to mount even the slimmest fans on the outside.


----------



## Doober

yup the 341 is pretty beast.

so update to my system.

i used to have this









then i used that case for my uncles build, and went to a Lian Li ATX mid tower. Sadly I am now spoiled by the compactness of mAtx and can never go ATX mid tower or above since i constantly take my comp to LANs at friends houses. so i decided on the CM Elite 360

and now i have this
















it is nearly the same length and height as the previous case but it saved me nearly 2 inches in width, so it is much easier to carry. As you can see my 460 barely fit, and the case was a B to get everything to fit the way i wanted it to. The bottom 80mm fan is filtered, and the side vents i put foam behind. the 2 back 80's are exhaust and the top and CPU fans are GT AP-13's i keep the 3-80mm fans at around 7v and the 2 GT's and max since there quiet.

i am using the CM Geminii S cpu cooler with a spacer i made from ripping the middle out of an old 120mm fan. The fan is about 1/2 in from teh side panel so I put foam around the edges of the fan hole, forcing the fan to suck outside air only. This keeps my phenom 955 pretty frosty

overall i am pleased with the case and it is definitely better build quality and sturdier than the 341. at 39.99 free shipping it is well worth it.

-doober


----------



## Xinoxide

Here is why i cant fit side fans. although i was thinking of putting some externally with some fan grills on em for safety purposes.

View attachment 213795


sidenote, neoHE = garbage. ive had to replace a few caps.


----------



## reflex99

Dang I want that board.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;13755918*
> nice.. lol a fair few 341s getting around


Yeah, but I've had mine a while







love the case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;13756051*
> yep... fans in the way... when i was buying my used parts, i didnt care to think about how much space all these heatsinks take up. i cant even mount my drive in the cage mounts.
> 
> i see kvjavs did, great idea, just wont fit in my case.
> 
> also, coolermaster doesnt seem to want to reply... when i moved i fell on my case in the parking lot, scratched up the side panel, and dented the other side pretty bad... anyone know where i can purchase side panels for the 341? i know i leave them off, but i gotta haz my side panels, y'know?
> 
> HEHE, i CANT fit side fans on the inside of the panel, i would have to mount even the slimmest fans on the outside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;13756116*
> Here is why i cant fit side fans. although i was thinking of putting some externally with some fan grills on em for safety purposes.
> 
> View attachment 213795
> 
> 
> sidenote, neoHE = garbage. ive had to replace a few caps.


Why can't you fit a hotswap bay into your case?
I had the same problem with my Hyper 212+ and hard drives, the hotswap bay was the only option.

As for the side panel, just keep trying to contact Cooler Master. That's the only way I would know of. You should be fine externally mounting your fans too, just cut a hole so you can slide a power cable inside.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13756180*
> Yeah, but I've had mine a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the case
> 
> Why can't you fit a hotswap bay into your case?
> I had the same problem with my Hyper 212+ and hard drives, the hotswap bay was the only option.
> 
> As for the side panel, just keep trying to contact Cooler Master. That's the only way I would know of. You should be fine externally mounting your fans too, just cut a hole so you can slide a power cable inside.


Good idea. i might have one somewhere.

Ive send coolermaster 5+ emails. :[


----------



## reflex99

anyone wanna trade me their Gene for my GD80?

http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1034205-wtt-p55-gd80-asus-miii-gene.html#post13757296


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13754540*
> Oh duuuuuurp
> 
> I am soooooooooo blind.
> 
> I completely didn't see the two on the sides......
> 
> So yea, 6+1+1. Still don't expect much past 5.


It could be a 4+2+2 design as well.


----------



## Droopz

Evil HTPC.










My girlfriend is gonna be so pissed...


----------



## jellis142

My girlfriend has severe arachnophobia, I'm so getting this and hanging it on the wall in the living room.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13758488*
> It could be a 4+2+2 design as well.


Could, but that would be stupid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz;13765828*
> Evil HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend is gonna be so pissed...


That case looks stranger every time i see it


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13758488*
> It could be a 4+2+2 design as well.


It very well could!


----------



## reflex99

i found me a MIIIG

Now i need to buy 341 and some other stuff and i win


----------



## EpicPie

The Gene is an awesome mATX mobo. I love mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13778008*
> i found me a MIIIG
> 
> Now i need to buy 341 and some other stuff and i win


Alternatively, you could get one of these and mod it


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13778225*
> Alternatively, you could get one of these and mod it


The 341 and i have a special love affair.

The 341 also has space for H50, where the other does not quite. 341 is also quite a bit cheaper


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13778268*
> The 341 and i have a special love affair.
> 
> The 341 also has space for H50, where the other does not quite. 341 is also quite a bit cheaper


You can put the H50 in the front of that guy.

I like the looks of the X-QBOII more (it's originally a CM case, but CM used a mesh instead of Alu front.)


----------



## reflex99

to each their own


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13778581*
> to each their own


Welcome to mATX. Give the 341 some patience, it's a pain to work inside. But with time, you'll love it.

Cable management takes time and patience though. You can route the 24 pin along the side of the optical drive bays, along with most of the cables. It's a tight squeeze and there's a piece of metal blocking some of it, but it CAN be done.

There should be enough room above the PSU for the 8pin to squeeze on by, along with others.


----------



## reflex99

Having owned a V9, i am a ninja of cable management.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13779308*
> Having owned a V9, i am a ninja of cable management.


This one is ready.


----------



## reflex99

The V9 is very similar, there is a 1cm gap, that all cables have to fit though......

I think i might mod the 341 to fit better if it is possible.


----------



## Jaromir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


The Gene is an awesome mATX mobo. I love mine.


I kinda dont like mine ...I have that long boot time problem(board doent like my gskill rams)
...+ the onboard lan works as it pleases (sometimes works & sometimes doesnt)


----------



## reflex99

RMA that baby.

I don't really care about boot times, because my rig is up like 24/7


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*


Evil HTPC.










My girlfriend is gonna be so pissed...


It's really to bad that once you stick a GPU on that thing it really loses its shape.


----------



## Jaromir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


RMA that baby.

I don't really care about boot times, because my rig is up like 24/7


I exchanged it once already ....it still has long boot time problem ....updated bios and same thing ....it has something to do with gskill rams, many users reported this problem ...ram work fine on other boards though

and that onboard lan started dying on me after 2 or 3months of use 
I can get onboard lan to work after a restart or two, kinda pisses me off

and it would take two weeks or more imo if i send it for repairs

waiting for ivy bridge ...then ill change this sucky board ><


----------



## Droopz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


It's really to bad that once you stick a GPU on that thing it really loses its shape.


To a degree i suppose, but it really doesnt need one.

If down the track I do find the need, a half-card sized GPU + carefully selected CPU cooler would work.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nafljhy;6779306*
> oooh ooh! let me join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:


That looks awesome. It looks like a microwave. Now let's cook a microwave taco in it!


----------



## DevilGear44

Just got my FT03 today. Holy hell this is a beautifully awesome case. All the mini-fridge commentators and haters can stick it where the sun don't shine. Don't know why all the full-tower elitists hate it so much. Can't wait to get my build underway tomorrow!


----------



## Liighthead

^ pics? I want sum


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Just got my FT03 today. Holy hell this is a beautifully awesome case. All the mini-fridge commentators and haters can stick it where the sun don't shine. Don't know why all the full-tower elitists hate it so much. Can't wait to get my build underway tomorrow!


I'd prefer a cube







. They're probably hating because they heard FT03 and thought it'd be another inverted tower like the FT02. Suckers.









Do want pics. Pl0x.


----------



## DevilGear44

Pictures coming today or tomorrow, I'm still waiting on my package from PPCs. Which incidentally has an HR-02 in it. How's it holding up for your i5 750?


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Just got my FT03 today. Holy hell this is a beautifully awesome case. All the mini-fridge commentators and haters can stick it where the sun don't shine. Don't know why all the full-tower elitists hate it so much. Can't wait to get my build underway tomorrow!


Actually the FT03 is so wrong-thought that I'm not sure I like it anymore.

And yes....I have one


----------



## reflex99

I got my gene today, and almost wet myself


----------



## groundzero9

I'm thinking about getting a new case and so far narrowed it down to the Fractal Design Define Mini or the FT03. I'm leaning towards the FT03 because I realized that the Define Mini is actually larger than my Lian Li A06F, and my A06F can fit a full ATX mobo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prava*


Actually the FT03 is so wrong-thought that I'm not sure I like it anymore.

And yes....I have one































Care to explain how it is wrong-thought?


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Care to explain how it is wrong-thought?


The case is 90% perfect and the other 10% is just...crap.

a) The word "user friendly" does not exist when mounting the hardware to the case. Screws everywhere yet....sidepanels aren't screwed and thus even something as simple as moving the case around is not a nice thing to do (it slips: you could ver well end up with the sides on your hand and the case dropped on the floor














).
b) SATA position.



















You see...somehow, they didn't think about where SATA cables are placed on MOST of motherboards. The holes don't line up and thus you have to make wonders to fit the needed SATA cables on the mobo. Silly mistakes at their bests






























c) Power cord: there is only one hole that you can use for your power cord, and its not the most conviniant. I'd know why they didn't think about using on of the lower ones (its a tad too small







).

d) Filters are not very well-thought either: the one on the bottom is not as easy to put as it should be (you have to remove a side to put it out).

e) You cant mount a push-fan on most tower heatsinks: the intake fan blocks it. Also, the bracket for the 92mm fan on top of the case can't be used either if you use such tower heatsink.

All in all, for the price you pay, it could have been much much better. Its full of stupid design desicions, the panels being one of the biggest ones: it still irks me that they implemented no user-friendly system but on the panels themselves





















yea, because clearly you need to open the sides much more times than you require time to mount the case.

PS: and yes, its also a PITA to mound everything in. I had to do it two times to get it right altogether, as its not logical. A few pictures to illustrate the cable mess you end up with:
































































Temperatures are also not very good if you don't have a VGA that exhaust itself: in the last pictures you see a Gigabyte GTX480 SOC. I had to get rid of it (a shame, as I got it very very cheap, for 265€ and its a beast) because case temperature raised a heck lot. And so did HDD's because they are passive cooled: bad case temps = very bad hdd temp.

I will probably change the case after the summer, although I'm not sure what will be my next one. I can say that this one was much much worse to mount well than the previously Lian li V350 I had.


----------



## WALSRU

My next build is going to be mATX. I had no idea what my friend was talking about when I did my first build and now I've got a mini-fridge/blowdryer. I mean, I don't regret it, but next time I'm not going with a full tower.

My hat's off to you guys in this thread


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13810912*
> Pictures coming today or tomorrow, I'm still waiting on my package from PPCs. Which incidentally has an HR-02 in it. How's it holding up for your i5 750?


Actually, I haven't really pushed my i5 that much. Yeah, I know:kookoo:. But I just haven't found anything I do where more CPU power would help, and I really really like having low idle temps. For awhile I kept it at 3.2GHz and it loaded at about 55C. Right now I'm running on stock. Maybe tomorrow I could try pushing it and see where it goes.


----------



## reflex99

Ordering my 341 tonight









APR


----------



## nderscore

juba tuba



























And for those curious about the view from above


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Someones good at photography!!!!


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13819866*
> Someones good at photography!!!!


We'll keep the dust spots a secret between us...(I'll update them when I get back from vacation)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;13819926*
> We'll keep the dust spots a secret between us...(I'll update them when I get back from vacation)


Yer looks really good!

Always loved SG05/06 builds, did you shorten the PSU cables?


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13819938*
> Yer looks really good!
> 
> Always loved SG05/06 builds, did you shorten the PSU cables?


Yep, all except the PCI-e.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;13819958*
> Yep, all except the PCI-e.


Cool,

Definitely what i'll be doing.


----------



## MrGMcD

That build is definately worthy of some rep. +1.

Simply because I too, have an sg05, but with the super uber long and excessive amount of power leads XD


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Ordering my 341 tonight









APR


















If I didn't already have two three-slot cards, I'd be running SFF right now.

And I want to see pics of that 341. Does that have a way to get the SSD in?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


juba tuba









And for those curious about the view from above



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


Yep, all except the PCI-e.


I'm really loving the SG05. Which GTX is that and is that the 450W PSU? Also, how exactly do you shorten the PSU cables? Cut and tie the wires, then re-sleeve?


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/978610...et-1155-c.html
http://www.frescadica.com/produtos.php?ID=213044
cheap but....good?


----------



## reflex99

I lied, ordering it right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;13821950*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't already have two three-slot cards, I'd be running SFF right now.
> 
> And I want to see pics of that 341. Does that have a way to get the SSD in?
> 
> I'm really loving the SG05. Which GTX is that and is that the 450W PSU? Also, how exactly do you shorten the PSU cables? Cut and tie the wires, then re-sleeve?


My SSD came with an adapter, so i will be using that.


----------



## reflex99

yar!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13828700*
> 
> 
> yar!


Bout time









Welcome to mATX


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13828717*
> Bout time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome *back* to mATX


fixeroo


----------



## arctg

*Final Pict my mITX RIG*


----------



## EpicPie

^ I came.


----------



## blooder11181

:heart :


----------



## Xinoxide

wow. accommodates 6950.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13832475*
> *Final Pict my mITX RIG*
> 
> 
> what keyboard is that?
> 
> Sweet build man!


----------



## arctg

BTC 6310U
Link


----------



## EpicPie

Where can I buy it? haha


----------



## arctg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13835049*
> Where can I buy it? haha


maybe


----------



## EpicPie

I was talking about the keyboard. lol


----------



## TheReciever

its a nice keyboard









BTW I just got my sig rig running recently within the newer FT03, Im loving it thus far

Pictures to come sooner or later lool


----------



## arctg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13835144*
> I was talking about the keyboard. lol


same here


----------



## DevilGear44

Got my new build up and going. I'm in love with this sound card (especially when it's driving my 595s). I severely underestimated the power of these 5400rpm gentle typhoons. I thought my fan controller could contain them, but I can only bring them from really deafening down to... deafening haha.

Gonna have to buy some white GTs or some Noctuas.

Loving this case, though.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I thought that I was subbed to this thread!


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava;13813244*
> The case is 90% perfect and the other 10% is just...crap.
> 
> a) The word "user friendly" does not exist when mounting the hardware to the case. Screws everywhere yet....sidepanels aren't screwed and thus even something as simple as moving the case around is not a nice thing to do (it slips: you could ver well end up with the sides on your hand and the case dropped on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> b) SATA position.
> 
> You see...somehow, they didn't think about where SATA cables are placed on MOST of motherboards. The holes don't line up and thus you have to make wonders to fit the needed SATA cables on the mobo. Silly mistakes at their bests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c) Power cord: there is only one hole that you can use for your power cord, and its not the most conviniant. I'd know why they didn't think about using on of the lower ones (its a tad too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> d) Filters are not very well-thought either: the one on the bottom is not as easy to put as it should be (you have to remove a side to put it out).
> 
> e) You cant mount a push-fan on most tower heatsinks: the intake fan blocks it. Also, the bracket for the 92mm fan on top of the case can't be used either if you use such tower heatsink.
> 
> All in all, for the price you pay, it could have been much much better. Its full of stupid design desicions, the panels being one of the biggest ones: it still irks me that they implemented no user-friendly system but on the panels themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, because clearly you need to open the sides much more times than you require time to mount the case.
> 
> PS: and yes, its also a PITA to mound everything in. I had to do it two times to get it right altogether, as its not logical. A few pictures to illustrate the cable mess you end up with:
> 
> Temperatures are also not very good if you don't have a VGA that exhaust itself: in the last pictures you see a Gigabyte GTX480 SOC. I had to get rid of it (a shame, as I got it very very cheap, for 265€ and its a beast) because case temperature raised a heck lot. And so did HDD's because they are passive cooled: bad case temps = very bad hdd temp.
> 
> I will probably change the case after the summer, although I'm not sure what will be my next one. I can say that this one was much much worse to mount well than the previously Lian li V350 I had.


Thanks for letting me know. I decided that I'm going to modify my A06F instead by adding a bottom intake, a PCI slot type exhaust thing that lian li makes, and replace the stock lian li fans. I like this case too much to get rid of it


----------



## reflex99

bought a H50 off masterchief for my mini build.

i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thereciever*


its a nice keyboard :d

btw i just got my sig rig running recently within the newer ft03, im loving it thus far

pictures to come sooner or later lool


sooner!!!!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


sooner!!!!


just for that ill get some pics up after I take a nap









Though I realized after getting a new headset that i want to get the essence stx and the Killer NIC cards, which would pretty much sum up my mATX build for quite some time unless I get the 590 :3


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


bought a H50 off masterchief for my mini build.

i'm so excited!!!!


I'm jealous. I had a great mATX build earlier this year and I miss it. I'm waiting for the new Maximus IV GENE to come out though now.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*












can someone explain to me the sata + power cord seen here. I need the exact same thing for my build.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*


can someone explain to me the sata + power cord seen here. I need the exact same thing for my build.


Here.

Thats what you need. Just hook it all up and your good.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13841078*
> bought a H50 off masterchief for my mini build.
> 
> i'm so excited!!!!


Scythe slipstream 120mm fans for push/pull?


----------



## reflex99

I don't need nice fans since it will be running stock clocks for the most part.


----------



## DevilGear44

Loving my FT03


----------



## TheReciever

how are your temps?


----------



## Morizuno

update coming a long w/ some custom acrylic pieces


----------



## Mirotvorez113

May I join the club?


----------



## jellis142

^ EPIC spider.


----------



## yashau

Hey is Silverstone the only company that provides a short cable set for their PSUs?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau;13865365*
> Hey is Silverstone the only company that provides a short cable set for their PSUs?


I havent seen any others but its simple and easy to do yourself.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau;13865365*
> Hey is Silverstone the only company that provides a short cable set for their PSUs?


There have been others, but Silverstone is the only one still doing it.


----------



## DevilGear44

Literally a 5-second overclock and rock solid stable. I love this board.

I think I'll lower the multiplier and raise the bclk to get my ram a little faster. Then I'll work on bringing the vcore down. Summer is in full force here and my idles are 45 and load gets up to 90. Definitely need to bring it down, but not too bad since my HR-02 is incredibly quiet.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13867109*
> since my HR-02 is incredibly quiet.


"Incredibly quiet" is kind of an understatement, don't you think?







I never thought I'd see an HR-02 in an SFF build. Hell, I've only seen three HR-02 owners on this forum now including me.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13867109*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally a 5-second overclock and rock solid stable. I love this board.
> 
> I think I'll lower the multiplier and raise the bclk to get my ram a little faster. Then I'll work on bringing the vcore down. Summer is in full force here and my idles are 45 and load gets up to 90. Definitely need to bring it down, but not too bad since my HR-02 is incredibly quiet.


my 870 is at 4ghz (20x 200mhz) at 1.3v. you can start around there if you want.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


"Incredibly quiet" is kind of an understatement, don't you think?







I never thought I'd see an HR-02 in an SFF build. Hell, I've only seen three HR-02 owners on this forum now including me.


It is a pretty goofy looking heatsink. I said quiet because I have a push fan on mine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


my 870 is at 4ghz (20x 200mhz) at 1.3v. you can start around there if you want.


At 4GHz I have to stay above 1.33v for some reason. Heat is really the only thing holding me back. It kinda stinks I went from water cooling and crappy overclocking mobo to crammed air cooling and an awesome overclocking mobo.

For the time being, I've settled for 3.6GHz (18x200) 1.2v. My load temps are around 65. Sucks I'm dealing with a 25*c ambient here.

Pictures incoming sometime soon.


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm temporarily using the yucky stock Silverstone fans until my Akasa Apaches arrive. That's why those ugly bare fan wires are everywhere. I'll also be cleaning up the cluster of crap underneath the sound card but i need that stuff un-tethered so I can get that fan mount out of there. When the Apaches go in everything will be locked in and tidied. The AXP on my GTX 480 gets a little toasty, but the silence more than makes up for it.

Maybe in the distant future I'll try for a CPU-only 120mm internal water loop.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13871676*
> At 4GHz I have to stay above 1.33v for some reason. Heat is really the only thing holding me back. It kinda stinks I went from water cooling and crappy overclocking mobo to crammed air cooling and an awesome overclocking mobo.
> 
> For the time being, I've settled for 3.6GHz (18x200) 1.2v. My load temps are around 65. Sucks I'm dealing with a 25*c ambient here.
> 
> Pictures incoming sometime soon.


you could do what i did and mount the rad on your window and just run the lines with quick disconnects into the case.


----------



## lagittaja

I'll join the club








Old pic, I'll update when I have my new toys


----------



## Jeci

This thread is full of win, so many nice rigs. I'm looking forward to getting some decent pictures of mine for you all!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13871967*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I'm temporarily using the yucky stock Silverstone fans until my Akasa Apaches arrive. That's why those ugly bare fan wires are everywhere. I'll also be cleaning up the cluster of crap underneath the sound card but i need that stuff un-tethered so I can get that fan mount out of there. When the Apaches go in everything will be locked in and tidied. The AXP on my GTX 480 gets a little toasty, but the silence more than makes up for it.
> 
> Maybe in the distant future I'll try for a CPU-only 120mm internal water loop.


I love the FT03. I just don't like it for watercooling. Not much space inside for a rad so you need an external mount (I think they look awesome though) or an external enclosure. Beautiful build.

Edit: That tilted heatsink scares me quite a lot.


----------



## DevilGear44

The tilting scared me too but I've tightened everything and my temps seem normal. If anything I get warping when I try and push the heatsink up.


----------



## groundzero9

Here's my updated rig with the additional bottom intake, shorter PSU cables, and new fans:










I know it's not true mATX but it is smaller than some cases out there sold under the name "mATX"


----------



## TheReciever

What is that on the bottom? sound proofing?


----------



## Jaromir

that thing is a cable mess


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaromir*


that thing is a cable mess


Thats actually quite good considering what the usual is lol


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13890201*
> What is that on the bottom? sound proofing?


Yup. I have it on the top, bottom, and both side panels. I'm really impressed with it considering it was only $15.


----------



## TheReciever

Really? I always thought it was shananagins but it really works?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13898014*
> Really? I always thought it was shananagins but it really works?


It only works to a certain extent.

It still does work though.


----------



## reflex99

View attachment 215638


View attachment 215639


OOOOOH AAAHHHHH


----------



## groundzero9

It makes a noticeable difference, but it is not going to turn a loud computer into a quiet one. Like I said, for $15 it is really worth it. I was able to do my whole case with the 2 sheets and still have some left over. The AcoustiPack stuff on the other hand, at $15-20 per sheet, no way. I've used it before and find it no better than the Silverstone.


----------



## Chipp

My sig rig is seemingly quite happy to be crammed into the tiny InWin case (coming in at 10.80" x 5.50" x 12.70"). I'd had big rigs for years, decided to change it up, and have been very pleased - but good lord, the cable management.... stuff of nightmares trying to route things around the GPU, I tell you.


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

Well, howdy yall!

Howdy!

I think that my new build just might outdo all of yall's in terms of size and fuctionality. Will post with pics when I get it up.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweatyTexasGuy;13902304*
> Well, howdy yall!
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> I think that my new build just might outdo all of yall's in terms of size and fuctionality. Will post with pics when I get it up.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13903159*
> /Snip


Likewise...


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweatyTexasGuy;13902304*
> Well, howdy yall!
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> I think that my new build just might outdo all of yall's in terms of size and fuctionality. Will post with pics when I get it up.


I actually really like the look of your case!










Also, to the notsureifserious people, he said size and functionality, not performance. Herp derp.


----------



## Jeci

But surely the functionality of it is minimal if the performance is so much less, ie. he's not gonna be playing any games, or doing any intensive photo/video editing on that bad boy...


----------



## DevilGear44

Update, got the Apaches installed, and the cabling darn near perfect considering the case in question. These fans are so quiet it's awesome. Now my build is 100% complete!










































I also have the hot swap bay connected and another data+power cable set routed for another SSD down the line, I'll just velcro it to the back.


----------



## lagittaja

Nice!
Heres my new "beastly" matx.
Currently stress testing my 2500K at 5Ghz









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## menozcm

this is the sff pc im thinking of making with custom acrylic case

















the cube next to it is 1 cu.ft.

Qty.Product DescriptionSavingsTotal Price
1
APEVIA ITX-AP250W 250W Power Supply
Item #:N82E16817148044
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$39.99
1
AMD Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor
Item #:N82E16819103933
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
$49.99
1
G.SKILL NS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory
Item #:N82E16820231394
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy
$38.99
1
ZOTAC 880GITX-A-E Mini ITX AMD Motherboard
Item #:N82E16813500060
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-$10.00 Instant
$115.99
$105.99
1
CORSAIR CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Item #:N82E16835181015
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$69.98
1
LITE-ON DVD Burner Black SATA Model DS-8A5S
Item #:N82E16827106349
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$32.99
Grand Total:$337.93


----------



## razer121

There is some really nice rigs here! i cannot wait to show you mine


----------



## lagittaja

A little better view of the setup.
Cable management looks like a mess but in real life it's not that bad.


----------



## DevilGear44

Water cooling... it calls my name again! Thinking of a 120mm setup. My HR-02 just can't cool a 4GHz overclock the way I want it to.

Thinking about buying a 120mm Black Ice GTX and 2 Delta 150CFM PWM fans and then getting a molex/pwm splitter cable from Akasa to keep them under control.


----------



## rheicel

do you guys know any ITX mobo that is comptible witj AMD 1100T CPU? I need the bestly beast!


----------



## reflex99

Got my PSU today!

My rig is now 570w more beastlier!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;13943626*
> do you guys know any ITX mobo that is comptible witj AMD 1100T CPU? I need the bestly beast!


ZOTAC 890GXITX-A-E -- AM3/AM2+/AM2, Mini-ITX (140W TDP)

However it only has a 1x PCI-E slot...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;13926694*
> A little better view of the setup.
> Cable management looks like a mess but in real life it's not that bad.


Why is the picture cropped on the bottom right corner? lol.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13948252*
> ZOTAC 890GXITX-A-E -- AM3/AM2+/AM2, Mini-ITX (140W TDP)
> 
> However it only has a 1x PCI-E slot...


Aren't all ITX boards 1xPCI-e?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;13948379*
> Aren't all ITX boards 1xPCI-e?


No, he means the PCIe slot is a x1 slot, not a full sized, x16 slot.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13948252*
> ZOTAC 890GXITX-A-E -- AM3/AM2+/AM2, Mini-ITX (140W TDP)
> 
> However it only has a 1x PCI-E slot...


Thanks Man. But I want the one with full PCIE slot so that I can use it with high end video card.


----------



## reflex99

Then just go intel. AMD mITX options are rather lacking.

Maybe bulldozer will turn this arround


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;13948706*
> Thanks Man. But I want the one with full PCIE slot so that I can use it with high end video card.


Sorry man, unfortunately there are none avaiable... There are boards with a 95w TDP for the CPU with a full length AMD speed PCI-E lane.

Maybe go with a Z68 mITX board?


----------



## Droopz

Evil HTPC is mostly complete now. Still waiting on a CPU cooler, so I borrowed and modded a low profile out out of a new Dell from work lolz.



















Washed out day mode...










Normal viewing...


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz;13956252*


Wow that looks cool! I may be joining this club shortly..putting a system together inside a Lian Li pc-v351. The case got here today and I'm in love already!


----------



## DevilGear44

I love how the wifi antennas add to the spider look. It's great!









...And the red glowing eyes! Hahaha!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13948392*
> No, he means the PCIe slot is a x1 slot, not a full sized, x16 slot.










Of course. I guess I forgot about thinking.

And that T1 Spider rig looks righteous!


----------



## DevilGear44

I finally gave in... Internal water cooling for my FT03, here I come!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I finally gave in... Internal water cooling for my FT03, here I come!


Nice! Looking forward to that.

Parts list/Mods?


----------



## Krausi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I finally gave in... Internal water cooling for my FT03, here I come!


Nice! Post the parts-list please, IÂ´m planning to watercool my Vulcan!


----------



## arctg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I finally gave in... Internal water cooling for my FT03, here I come!


pics broken??


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;13962600*
> pics broken??


No, I said "here I come", implying it isn't done yet, and thus no pictures.









I wanted everything internal, so I settled for a 120mm radiator. I was so tempted to buy the Black Ice 160mm radiator for the bottom 2 80mm fan intakes, but decided against it. Maybe my next GPU I'll put a small universal block on it and then I'll have a reason to get the rad.

Parts list:

HWLabs Black Ice GTX 120
x2 Delta PWM fans (25mm thick, 150CFM, 56 max dB)
Akasa PWM cable so I can power the fans from the PSU but have them take rpm and PWM signals from the motherboard
Black Primochill tubing (1/2 x 3/4)
$100 worth of compression and rotary fittings (like.... 8 fittings! Costed more than my CPU block!)
Various other odds and ends (fan grill, fan washer, M4 screws, pwm extension cable, Danger Den fillport, new easy mount hardware for my EK HF, etc)

I'll be reusing my CPU block, my D5 Vario and EK res. It is going to be packed.


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13964412*
> No, I said "here I come", implying it isn't done yet, and thus no pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted everything internal, so I settled for a 120mm radiator. I was so tempted to buy the Black Ice 160mm radiator for the bottom 2 80mm fan intakes, but decided against it. Maybe my next GPU I'll put a small universal block on it and then I'll have a reason to get the rad.
> 
> Parts list:
> 
> HWLabs Black Ice GTX 120
> x2 Delta PWM fans (25mm thick, 150CFM, 56 max dB)
> Akasa PWM cable so I can power the fans from the PSU but have them take rpm and PWM signals from the motherboard
> Black Primochill tubing (1/2 x 3/4)
> $100 worth of compression and rotary fittings (like.... 8 fittings! Costed more than my CPU block!)
> Various other odds and ends (fan grill, fan washer, M4 screws, pwm extension cable, Danger Den fillport, new easy mount hardware for my EK HF, etc)
> 
> I'll be reusing my CPU block, my D5 Vario and EK res. It is going to be packed.


Well, howdy!

Partner, start that project build log up so that I can sub on in already!


----------



## jamesman32

Well, I've finally finished my mATX build, so I guess I'm ready to join the club?

Specs:
Custom modded/painted SG03 w/ 2 CM Red R4 fans
Xigmatek 700w Non-modular PSU
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 
16gb (4x4gb) G Skill Ripjaw PC1333
Intel i5 2500k
Corsair H60
2 ASUS 6870s in CFX
ASUS Xonar Dx 
WD 500gb SATAIII HDD
Crucial C300 64gb SATAIII SSD

I'll be honest, I did not need all the power in this setup. However, I was sick of enthusiast PC users and builders telling people that they "can't build anything powerful in anything smaller than a full tower." To that I say, look at what I've just done. Crossfire, water cooling, AND with a non-modular PSU. This isn't to say that I won't be using this rig to it's full potential though. This machine will be at LAN parties with me almost every weekend this summer.

Anyway, on to the good part, pictures (bad quality)!

As you can see I've painted the mesh and insides red. You cant see the motherboard as it's covered in a PSU and wires, obviously. You can (sortof) see the H60 radiator near the front, and the tubes too if you look carefully. I also cut a 5th expansion slot in the case to allow for the GPUs and sound card. The top PCI slot where a crossblow style fan is usually installed currently has a fan controller for the 2 front fans.

At stock, the GPUs idle at 35c, and the CPU idles at 28c.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SweatyTexasGuy*


Well, howdy!

Partner, start that project build log up so that I can sub on in already!


I'm not very good at build logs. I generally just put the sob together and post pictures. Just keep looking in this thread. I'll hopefully have it built and pictures uploaded by Monday or Tuesday.

I've never run a single 120mm loop before (and few here have either, everyone on OCN with a 120mm are using them as a rear exhaust compliment to their top mounted 360mm







)

We need an official club for SFF water-cooled rigs. All 4 of us can show off our builds.


----------



## Goshred025

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Water cooling... it calls my name again! Thinking of a 120mm setup. My HR-02 just can't cool a 4GHz overclock the way I want it to.


What type of temps were you looking at in that case with just a 4ghz oc? I Just bought the HR-02 and I have the FT03 as well. Im thinking maybe it was a bad choice.


----------



## sexybastard

here's a badass matx I built a while back

AMD 955 Quad
ATi 4870X2
4GB DDR2 1000


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goshred025;13971673*
> What type of temps were you looking at in that case with just a 4ghz oc? I Just bought the HR-02 and I have the FT03 as well. Im thinking maybe it was a bad choice.


I need like 1.36v for 4GHz, and with my low-rpm fan, I can't keep the temps under 90* for some reason.

Running at 3.6GHz with 1.25v with a ~1000RPM dead silent fan, and the temps are 40 idle and 65 load.

But you have a 32nm processor so you can definitely go well beyond 4GHz with the HR-02. Also, the Lynnfield i7s are pretty crappy overclockers at least when it comes to the speed/voltage ratio.


----------



## gArf

I love this thread, great little machines in here. Would like to join this awesome club







I know it's on the bigger side of SFF, still mATX



























Case fan on the bottom is not standard. cut a hole and added a dust-filter.

ToDo: Replace the stock window (one without vent holes). Fan controller uses molex connectors(thucked away in the blue HDD bay), replace these with 3-pins and redo the wiring. Replace the plastic case feet for rubber feet.

The hardware is a few years old now but still beastly enough for me. Patiently awaiting the AMD Bulldozer and the first manufacturer that produces a good looking GTX666







will most likely get some of my savings.


----------



## Chipp

Here is a picture of the sig rig all tucked into it's tiny box (minus the painted shell) - airflow is quite a battle, cable routing is a nightmare, but when it is all put together the size is just great. It was near-silent, too, until I beefed up the PSU fan just before this picture was taken to try and encourage some more airflow over the hard drives from the front.


----------



## SadistBlinx

@ Chipp,
What case is that in the picture? It looks nice with a lot of potential.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;13974828*
> @ Chipp,
> What case is that in the picture? It looks nice with a lot of potential.


The same as the one in his sig.
This InWin model

The PSU is also a solid little guy if you need to build a basic system for someone.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13978163*
> The same as the one in his sig.
> This InWin model
> 
> The PSU is also a solid little guy if you need to build a basic system for someone.


Yep, the BK644.







I took a leap of faith on the PSU, I didn't find any real specs on it or even a model number for what was in the case until I had it in my hands and could check labels, but it seems to be handling the rig just fine. I did make a special note to buy the 4770 because it seemed to have notably lower power draw than anything else near its performance level.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13978406*
> Yep, the BK644.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a leap of faith on the PSU, I didn't find any real specs on it or even a model number for what was in the case until I had it in my hands and could check labels, but it seems to be handling the rig just fine. I did make a special note to buy the 4770 because it seemed to have notably lower power draw than anything else near its performance level.


The HD5770 is actually about the same in terms of power draw but just a tad ahead in performance.

The HD5000 Series has a lower idle power draw due to some issues AMD/ATi had with downclocking / undervolting the GDDR5 used in the HD4000 Series of cards.


----------



## ablearcher

I placed an overnight order for a Maximus IV GENE-Z last night









It should be a better suited board for my uses than the P8H67-I Deluxe that's been standing temp in my FT03 for months now


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13996350*
> I placed an overnight order for a Maximus IV GENE-Z last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a better suited board for my uses than the P8H67-I Deluxe that's been standing temp in my FT03 for months now


From where?!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13996995*
> From where?!


buy.com. But Buy.com themselves seem to have run out of stock already, and are selling through their resellers.


----------



## reflex99

I need to resist the upgrade urge. I know the 860 is enough for me. there is no reason for me to get SB or BD.....

You can do this reflex. You are going to keep this proc for 5 years.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13998257*
> I need to resist the upgrade urge. I know the 860 is enough for me. there is no reason for me to get SB or BD.....
> 
> You can do this reflex. You are going to keep this proc for 5 years.


HAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH AHAHAHHAHAHAH H AHAHHAH AHHAHAHHAHAH HA H AH HAHAH H AH AHHAHAHHA HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAA






























I







you for even trying that. You know 45nm is old tech, right?







They make _chipsets_ on that stuff. Ewww....









...


----------



## reflex99

I can think my way out of it most of the time. The CPU limits me in no game right now. I wanna see where this i7 is at in 5 years

GPUs on the other hand....ugh constant upgrade....


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13998284*
> GPUs on the other hand....ugh constant upgrade....


I know the feeling... This i7 has seen a GTX280, 5970 xfire, and now a 6970. I'm thinking of going with Ivy though whenever that comes out.


----------



## elarquimista

hi all, i want to know if ill have enought space in vulcan to get inside a Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B, 2 hdds and a ssd

the mother board is this http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A88TDM_EVOUSB3/ its has the usb 3.0 on a pci

do u think is all right? maybe all will be so near and could be bad for ventilation...

i love vulcan! please help


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elarquimista;13999010*
> hi all, i want to know if ill have enought space in vulcan to get inside a Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B, 2 hdds and a ssd


More than enough space.









Edit: Since my rig is an mATX rig, could you guise of this club help me win this tiger direct contest I entered? I would greatly appreciate it. If I win the gift card price I could purchase my self another GPU to replace my GTX 465 that is currently dying on me(artifacting at stock clocks). I just need you guys to hit vote now on my rig to help me win.
http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/contests/128192/voteable_entries/23629005?ogn=facebook


----------



## elarquimista

thx so much!

i have voted u


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elarquimista;13999226*
> thx so much!
> 
> i have voted u


Thanks, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elarquimista;13999010*
> hi all, i want to know if ill have enought space in vulcan to get inside a Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B, 2 hdds and a ssd
> 
> the mother board is this http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A88TDM_EVOUSB3/ its has the usb 3.0 on a pci
> 
> do u think is all right? maybe all will be so near and could be bad for ventilation...
> 
> i love vulcan! please help


elarquimista.... welcome to OCN!

If I might offer a caution on the heatsink.... I tried using a Mugen 2 with a Biostar TA890GXE in my Vulcan, and it would not work.... there was not enough room for it to fit underneath the top edge of the case. So, be careful there....


----------



## SadistBlinx

I should post some pictures of my sig rig up lol, It is running a M-atx board...980x and 12gb ram + my 5870 E6.
Tho its still in my big case haha, I'm way too lazy to find anything smaller when i have a SG05 next to me waiting for a good IT-X mobo mmmmm cant wait to get something nice into that! /drool


----------



## Xinoxide

I guess i have to get a new case.

I fell on my CM341 in the parking lot while moving into my new apt. I cant seem to get any help from Coolermaster on purchasing new side panels, they just will not reply. I have submitted many an RMA ticket, as well as a plethora of parts request via the nice little form.

Any recommendations on a case with room for 2 120's and my 212+?


----------



## Doober

^^ ya the cm 341

i mean if you liked it so much and are familiar with it then get another one

-doober


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober;14006403*
> ^^ ya the cm 341
> 
> i mean if you liked it so much and are familiar with it then get another one
> 
> -doober


I guess I'm a little perturbed over the fact that CM wont help me replace the pieces i need on this one.

The 341 is so awesome though.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Hmm in Aus a few months ago one of the websites i use, had spare sides in stock for sale too.. @ only $10 ><
Have you tried calling CM up and asking a price on replacement side panel? I herd that the email customer support is slow.


----------



## nagle3092

Got some pics I took a little while ago of my rig here. Added a NF-P12 up top though since these.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;14006490*
> I guess I'm a little perturbed over the fact that CM wont help me replace the pieces i need on this one.
> 
> The 341 is so awesome though.


Because it was replaced with the 343.


----------



## reflex99

343=ugly baby


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14007010*
> 343=ugly baby


lol. I did think the glossy plastic on the front was a bit overdone when I saw it at Frys








Oh, well. I have a FT03, anyways


----------



## reflex99

they took out everything i love about the 341.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14008045*
> they took out everything i love about the 341.


that sucks







The 341 was one of my more favorite cases, if only because it was somewhat well thought out, and dirt cheap at the counter









Anyhow, just killing time while considering a visit to the FedEX hub in my area to pick up my mobo before being forced to wait till Monday...lol


----------



## reflex99

the 341 is so roomy and like you said well layed out for the most part. The tool less PCI clips blow, but whatever, I use screws anyways.

It doesn't look like the inside of every other cheapo case


----------



## Xinoxide

psht, ive been able to test gpu's as large as the GTX590 in this little 541.


----------



## Jeci

I wouldn't mind testing a 590....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeci*


I wouldn't mind testing a 590....


 I've tested a HD6990 in my FT03


----------



## reflex99

I've tested beasts including but not limited to:

-8400 gs. Man that thing is a monster
7200gs blazin fast
9500gt hold onto you pants

Some people are really jelly


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I've tested beasts including but not limited to:

-8400 gs. Man that thing is a monster
7200gs blazin fast
9500gt hold onto you pants

Some people are really jelly


*9500GT??! *









Get out of town bro! No way!


----------



## Choopy!

Not sure if this qualifies, hoping that it does. Just built this, and the bezel replacement i ordered didn't fit the case. .-. Sad Day. Is there one that fits it? I'll get better pictures too (of the inside as well) when I get around to sleeving the psu!



















What's in it:

cpu: i7 860 @ 3.4 ghz currently
mobo: asus maximus gene iii
gpu: nvidia gtx 470
hd: my old caviar blue 640gb (ssd incoming eventually)
psu: 800w mushkin (overkill, but all I have atm)
cpu cooler: noctua c12p se14
ram: gskill ripjaws 4gb 1600mhz

So far temps seem well enough, I haven't tried to OC it any further but it could maybe do a little more before heat becomes a problem.

Talk about a really annoying experience building in this thing, but so far I really like it. It's going to be the system I take to school, minimal desktop area and a lot of power! (and still quieter than my old antec 900)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


*9500GT??! *









Get out of town bro! No way!


it puts other cards to shame


----------



## ablearcher

I didn't want to deal with OCN's auto pic resize feature after spending time on making all the thumbnails manually, lol...

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1618716


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;14026943*
> I didn't want to deal with OCN's auto pic resize feature after spending time on making all the thumbnails manually, lol...
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1618716


FT03 Maximus i7 Nvidia 8GB RAM owners unite!


----------



## lagittaja

Wow, that is a NICE rig ablearcher!









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk with this enabled just to annoy you.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14027980*
> Wow, that is a NICE rig ablearcher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk with this enabled just to annoy you.


Thank you!







Now I feel







ier


----------



## Tator Tot

FYI Ablearcher, you can turn off the auto-re-size feature in your User Control Panel.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14029216*
> FYI Ablearcher, you can turn off the auto-re-size feature in your User Control Panel.


Ah, thanks!!







There is even an option to specify resizing...

+virtualRep







Since someone seems to have stolen your button








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;14027649*
> FT03 Maximus i7 Nvidia 8GB RAM owners unite!


haHA!! Now we shall rule over t-- oops


----------



## Tator Tot

I getz a fancee name and fancii-er-er badge








But sadly, no repz

I'm still like #10 on the site in terms of Rep count







Don't need any more.


----------



## cj3waker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Update, got the Apaches installed, and the cabling darn near perfect considering the case in question. These fans are so quiet it's awesome. Now my build is 100% complete!









http://i739.photobucket.com/albums

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
looking good man! it seems as though all 3 of us (ablearcher) have sadly ditched our mitx watercooled rigs for high end air cooled micro atx (though jeremy still needs to mount his aftermarket gpu heatsinks)

Im lagging a bit behind you guys getting my build off the floor, and i wont be on the ft03 team


----------



## ablearcher

huh, so the AXP does fit... I always thought it didn't when I eyeballed it


----------



## DevilGear44

It's a tight fit alright. If you keep the 120mm bottom mount, you can only mount the card in the first slot. And even then it's touching. In the FT03 the temps aren't the greatest (I have a mild 825/2000 overclock) and I'm getting about 10* cooler than stock, or 15-20* when the fans are way up. Coming from water, this is sad, but my FT03 is so silent it's worth it.

In other news, I'm going to be jumping ships once again and going back to water! All my stuff showed up today. This Black Ice 120 GTX makes my EK 120 look like a fisher price toy. Even with a mere 120mm radiator, this is going to be tricky keeping everything internal. A push/pull configuration, CPU block, pump, res, giant compression fittings and tubing all have to fit within that tiny area above the PSU and to the right of the graphics card. and 110mm of fans/radiator/grills will take up half the space.

If all goes well, I'll look into the Black Ice M160 for the bottom and see if I can get my still-never-been-used MCW80 and swiftech 480 heatsink hooked up.


----------



## ablearcher

Lol, I have a lot of external WC equipment that I just don't want to hook up.


----------



## lagittaja

Well I just added my HTPC rig to my systems. Figured I'd post a pic of it here, nothing beasty but still a nice performer.


----------



## Doober

i think my iTx rig is now worthy

before with shuriken rev b.
















after a push/pull h60 installed
















this is now pretty much my daily driver, and with the gtx 465 it is fast enough for what i play.

it was also a challenge to fit all that in there, and i think it came out pretty well. the only thing i'm contemplating is getting a SSD. it will be much smaller, put off less heat, and run much much faster.

o ya the specs your basic i3 550, gigabyte h55, and 4gb corsair ddr3 1600

-doober


----------



## EpicPie

Awesome ITX rig.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doober*


i think my iTx rig is now worthy

*snip*

before with shuriken rev b.

this is now pretty much my daily driver, and with the gtx 465 it is fast enough for what i play.

it was also a challenge to fit all that in there, and i think it came out pretty well. the only thing i'm contemplating is getting a SSD. it will be much smaller, put off less heat, and run much much faster.

o ya the specs your basic i3 550, gigabyte h55, and 4gb corsair ddr3 1600

-doober



Can you get the outer casing over the top? or does the H60 get in the way?
Happen to have a build log by chances, I'm very interested in working out how to fit everything into the SG05 as well as you did. 
What size Hdd you running and RPM?


----------



## DevilGear44

Finished my FT03 water build. Words cannot describe the headaches and finger-numbing pain that went into this thing. 3/4" OD tubes are not (ARE NOT!) meant to be crammed into a SFF case. Compression fitting also aren't as easy I thought they'd be. So anyways, excuse the crappy pictures, they are purely preliminary. I took them at 3 in the morning and my room is very dark with a single incandescent so the lighting sucks. But hopefully a few people can enjoy it:


----------



## ablearcher

[trollface]Mod a Kuhler 620 next time[/trollface]

hee hee, that's one nice build


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;14056199*
> [trollface]Mod a Kuhler 620 next time[/trollface]
> 
> hee hee, that's one nice build


Yeah, that's what I was thinking the whole time. I'll have to polish everything up (that BI GTX shows more fingerprints than a season of CSI), and adjust everything cuz the caddywampus pump and res are no me gusta.


----------



## Goshred025

Nice FT03! Can't wait to hear what type of new temps your getting.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goshred025;14056304*
> Nice FT03! Can't wait to hear what type of new temps your getting.


Haha me too! I also hope I can keep the sound in check as well... 150 CFM Deltas aren't easy to tame, but I'm using a PWM splitter so hopefully I'll be able to create a fan speed profile that's tolerable. Coming from a HR-02 with a 1000RPM fan, I hope I'll be able to handle the inevitable increase in noise.

Hope to have everything up and running tomorrow for some benching.


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;14056174*
> ~FT03 Watercoolerd...












Dude! That's awesome! Have you thought about moving to thinner tubing?

Also, 3rd pic down, the bottom barb looks a bit iffy with that hose...


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man;14056371*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! That's awesome! Have you thought about moving to thinner tubing?
> 
> Also, 3rd pic down, the bottom barb looks a bit iffy with that hose...


I was wishing I had 3/8 tubing the entire time.

I also know what barb you're talking about. I put a hellacious clamp on it, and my last water build had a barb like that and was just fine. I'm more worried about not getting all the compressions tightened enough.


----------



## mars-bar-man

Ahh, ok. As for the compressions, could be worth finding one of these.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man;14056521*
> Ahh, ok. As for the compressions, could be worth finding one of these.


I use to have one of those around here somewhere... guess I'll be getting another one!









Also, what settings are you using for your overclock? (Curious about the voltage cuz I think my proc is a lemon)


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;14056598*
> I use to have one of those around here somewhere... guess I'll be getting another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what settings are you using for your overclock? (Curious about the voltage cuz I think my proc is a lemon)


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847846

I've got it slightly higher now (bumped it up one notch in the BIOS), I could game until the Rapture, but it would crash after 15 mins on Orthos, now it just runs fine.


----------



## DevilGear44

Yeah I have a lemon... I need 1.36v to stabilize a 4ghz overclock...argh. Hopefully with water this will be a non-issue.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;14056661*
> Yeah I have a lemon... I need 1.36v to stabilize a 4ghz overclock...argh. Hopefully with water this will be a non-issue.


1.36v isnt a big deal is it? I wouldnt classify it as a "lemon" just not the best man, it still overclocks!!!

Edit: i take that back... forgot the safe voltage was 1.4 not 1.5, my bad.


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;14056598*
> I use to have one of those around here somewhere... guess I'll be getting another one!


just remembered, when i had my itx build, i used a damp cloth to them tighter, just need to be careful.


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14055605*
> Can you get the outer casing over the top? or does the H60 get in the way?
> Happen to have a build log by chances, I'm very interested in working out how to fit everything into the SG05 as well as you did.
> What size Hdd you running and RPM?


i do not have a build log, but yes i can get the cover on. also it is a standard 3.5in dektop hdd 7200 rpm, but like i said either a 2.5in laptop drive or a 2.5in ssd would be much much better.

all i did was take out all the internal DVD and HDD brackets, mount the h60 with 2 fans, and i luckily squeezed the hdd in there. I obviously cant use an internal dvd drive, but i have an external for my eee pc and i rarely use it as is.

I have more pics from the HDD side i can post when i get home from work.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doober*


i do not have a build log, but yes i can get the cover on. also it is a standard 3.5in dektop hdd 7200 rpm, but like i said either a 2.5in laptop drive or a 2.5in ssd would be much much better.

all i did was take out all the internal DVD and HDD brackets, mount the h60 with 2 fans, and i luckily squeezed the hdd in there. I obviously cant use an internal dvd drive, but i have an external for my eee pc and i rarely use it as is.

I have more pics from the HDD side i can post when i get home from work.


sweet, we all love pictures


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I use to have one of those around here somewhere... guess I'll be getting another one!









Also, what settings are you using for your overclock? (Curious about the voltage cuz I think my proc is a lemon)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Yeah I have a lemon... I need 1.36v to stabilize a 4ghz overclock...argh. Hopefully with water this will be a non-issue.


ya i think it is. mine only uses 1.312v on the same board










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889711


----------



## DevilGear44

Question to anyone with a Maximus III Gene: What is the minimum temp for CPU fan control? Mine is 40*, and it's grayed out so I can't change it. I can set the maximum temp to whatever I'd like, but can't change the damn min.

So I'm wondering if this is a faulty board, or something to do with incompatibility with my Xeon...


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;14066261*
> Question to anyone with a Maximus III Gene: What is the minimum temp for CPU fan control? Mine is 40*, and it's grayed out so I can't change it. I can set the maximum temp to whatever I'd like, but can't change the damn min.
> 
> So I'm wondering if this is a faulty board, or something to do with incompatibility with my Xeon...


i just checked on mine and its looks like its hard coded in there. its just meant when the cpu is under 40ºc the fan will be at the lowest setting you set it at. honestly my cpu under water idles at 38-44ºc so i wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## DevilGear44

Well that's a relief.

4GHz @ 20 x 200, 1.32v

idles around 45*, loads (Prime95 large ffts) between 65-70*

But I've been messing around with the fan profile trying to get it right (I love low noise and hate high temps so this is pretty difficult for me)

When my 6000rpm push/pull Deltas are going full bore, I idle at about 35* and 60* at full load. My water temp stays between 36-38*.


----------



## Jeci

>MFW my cpu idles cooler now than at stock


----------



## rheicel

I am actually expecting to see beastly mATX/ITX photos here in this thread. LOL


----------



## jamesman32

Got around to bringing the new setup outside for pictures.









































































Specs
Intel i5 2500K
Corsair H60
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3
16gb (4x4gb) G. Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333
Two ASUS HD6870s in Crossfire
ASUS Xonar Dx Sound Card
Crucial C300 SATA 6gb/s 64gb SSD
Western Digital SATA 6gb/s 500gb HDD
Sony Optiarc SATA DVDRW
Xigmatek 700w Green PSU
Two CoolerMaster Red R4 120mm fans
Silverstone SG03-BF


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


Really nice setup there james

I have a bunch of those xigmatec fan controllers too and they are really good.



Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk with this enabled just to annoy you.


----------



## EpicPie

@ James, quite the compact case you've got there. haha


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


Got around to bringing the new setup outside for pictures.

Specs
Intel i5 2500K
Corsair H60
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3
16gb (4x4gb) G. Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333
Two ASUS HD6870s in Crossfire
ASUS Xonar Dx Sound Card
Crucial C300 SATA 6gb/s 64gb SSD 
Western Digital SATA 6gb/s 500gb HDD
Sony Optiarc SATA DVDRW
Xigmatek 700w Green PSU
Two CoolerMaster Red R4 120mm fans
Silverstone SG03-BF


This is what I am talking about.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


This is what I am talking about.


Thanks!







The 2500k is also currently running 24/7 at 4.5ghz, 1.28v


----------



## richierich1212

That is a badass setup James. I'm thinking about building a matx beast as well.


----------



## rheicel

Here is mine. This is going to be green soon.


----------



## robwadeson

I currently have a lianli Q08 but finding myself needing a full ATX rig. What would be a compact case for a atx mobo? thanks in advance! I will buy it from newegg or ebay.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


Hey everyone, I took some more pictures since I had to take the panels off to add in 3 more gigs of RAM. It's really crazy how small this bugger is compared to most cases here on OCN. I'm about to put my DVD drive in, and once Newegg ships my $148 4890, it's going in too. Crossfire might be in the future as well. No compromises.

In the 3rd pic, I added in an Antec Big Boy 200 for size comparison.


how would you even CF on that mobo, you dont have that PCI space, i dont even thing you have a 2nd slot...


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


how would you even CF on that mobo, you dont have that PCI space, i dont even thing you have a 2nd slot...


Looked it up on newegg, the mATX mobo has 3 freaking PCIe lanes lol


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


I currently have a lianli Q08 but finding myself needing a full ATX rig. What would be a compact case for a atx mobo? thanks in advance! I will buy it from newegg or ebay.


There are only 2 ATX case in the mATX size category that I can think of, and they're both Lian Li

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112218

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112331

Basically the same case. PSU mounts under the drive bays. The first case has a flipped motherboard mounting.


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


There are only 2 ATX case in the mATX size category that I can think of, and they're both Lian Li

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112218

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112331

Basically the same case. PSU mounts under the drive bays. The first case has a flipped motherboard mounting.


I'm looking at this case too because it's significantly smaller than those lian li's: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119195
But it seems like the power supply would have no exhaust duct...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


I'm looking at this case too because it's significantly smaller than those lian li's: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119195
But it seems like the power supply would have no exhaust duct...


It does,

I had the 360 pretty good case. Only fits 9 inch graphics cards with a normal PSU installed. Always wanted to do a GTX570 HD 3-way Sli build with it.

Its smaller than the 341 by a tiny margin.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;14091404*
> I currently have a lianli Q08 but finding myself needing a full ATX rig. What would be a compact case for a atx mobo? thanks in advance! I will buy it from newegg or ebay.


Try an A06F


----------



## elarquimista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winginit;13999732*
> elarquimista.... welcome to OCN!
> 
> If I might offer a caution on the heatsink.... I tried using a Mugen 2 with a Biostar TA890GXE in my Vulcan, and it would not work.... there was not enough room for it to fit underneath the top edge of the case. So, be careful there....


ops!!! i should have read your answer before! now i cant close the case!!! the problem are the two screws of the top of the mugen2










what can i do?¿ help pleasee!


----------



## CramComplex

Browsing over 200+ pages I'd have to say I'm jelly...

This big hunker CM690II isn't really doing it for me now...let's just hope that there are some mATX mobos for BD and I can sell this big "thing" off and get a SFF that accommodates a 6950, H-80, 2 optical drives and 5x3.5" HDDs...I guess that's dreaming a bit too much...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;14091423*
> how would you even CF on that mobo, you dont have that PCI space, i dont even thing you have a 2nd slot...


Look again. 2 pcie lots, 32 lanes. I don't know what you're thinking.

http://tinyurl.com/3e7q6ts

At least google what I have in my sig before you go off spouting nonsense....


----------



## kingnubian

Ok, after reading through over 100+ messages of this thread all I can say is "sign me up"! I've have built a number of itx boxes before, mostly htpc's, servers & lower powered workstations and now have started buying the parts for what will be my personal dual monitor every day Linux workstation. Here is what I have so far.

Intel i5-760 Quad Core Cpu
Gigabyte H55N-USB3 itx Motherboard ($78 & Overclock ability I couldn't resist) 
8gb (2x4gb) G.Skill DDR3
Seagate 2.5" Momentous XT 500GB Hard Drive
Corsair H60 (Dual Arctic Cooling F12 120mm fans)

Left To Purchase:
60 or 80GB SSD Drive (For 
ITX Case
Video card (Probably EVGA's Dual DVI GT430)

My big issue is the choice of case. Taking a look at the Silverstone SG05 and the Lian-Li PC-Q11 and PC-Q08 so far. It seems to be difficult to find a balance between size, small as possible given the choice of components, clearance, for ram, video card ect, and pricing. I will be going with dual fans on the H60 and the ram I have isn't low profile so I have to consider these things. I also do not want to get into modding, cutting & taking a dremel, to the case.

I love the PC-Q11 but with dual fans I've never seen a good pic or heard if there will be ram clearance issues not to mention having to get a shorter or mAtx (SFX) power supply to have enough room. The SG05, (450W version), looks promising but it seems in order not to give up the slim CDRW I would have to limit the length of the graphic card otherwise rotating the radiator to allow space for a larger graphic card would mean losing the cdrw/HD mounting plate. The PC-Q08 seems to be a possibility but it is slightly on the large size for an "ITX" case & I will not need it's claim to fame of allowing up to 6 HD's.

What I'm asking for is some clarity & insight into the available choices out there for ITX cases with respect to the components that will be going into this build.

P.S. Excellent Thread!


----------



## EpicPie

The Gigabyte H55N-USB3 has no VRM/mosfet cooling. I wouldn't overclock on it. lol


----------



## Doober

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


The Gigabyte H55N-USB3 has no VRM/mosfet cooling. I wouldn't overclock on it. lol


you can always add aftermarket heatsink cube thingys, and Miahallen doesn't seem to have any problems FWIW.

-doober

PS miahallen is pretty helpful and is also on this forum


----------



## kingnubian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doober*


you can always add aftermarket heatsink cube thingys, and Miahallen doesn't seem to have any problems FWIW.

-doober

PS miahallen is pretty helpful and is also on this forum


These will probably do nicely.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835708011


----------



## arctg

ordered and paid FT03 black .. one week .. will soon send a new modding


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;14138357*
> ordered and paid FT03 black .. one week .. will soon send a new modding


Definitely want to see pics after seeing that SG05.

By the way, how do you like that little SG05? Seems so dreamy.


----------



## arctg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14140009*
> Definitely want to see pics after seeing that SG05.
> 
> By the way, how do you like that little SG05? Seems so dreamy.


SG05 made me fall in love with SFF.


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CramComplex*


Browsing over 200+ pages I'd have to say I'm jelly...

This big hunker CM690II isn't really doing it for me now...let's just hope that there are some mATX mobos for BD and I can sell this big "thing" off and get a SFF that accommodates a 6950, H-80, 2 optical drives and 5x3.5" HDDs...I guess that's dreaming a bit too much...


My Lian Li PC-Q08R can do all of the above but there's only 1 optical drive slot...


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*


Evil HTPC is mostly complete now. Still waiting on a CPU cooler, so I borrowed and modded a low profile out out of a new Dell from work lolz.



















Washed out day mode...










Normal viewing...











Sweet Daft Punk helmet!


----------



## opinena

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/zotac_z68-itx_wifi_review/1


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opinena;14156352*
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/zotac_z68-itx_wifi_review/1


Hmmm...

Not very impressed. Hopefully the BIOS issues will be sorted out.

Stable a @4.5Ghz MAX OC... With a 1.424 VCore...


----------



## Greg0986

Currently building a SFF! No way can it compete with you lot but hopefully it can play DVDs and be a quiet download box







Pics on Wednesday hopefully


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opinena;14156352*
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/zotac_z68-itx_wifi_review/1


Yep saw this review and was pissed. Willing to wait till release. If that is the bios on release I'm grabbing a maximus IV gene and calling it a day. Will have to wait till next round for a good itx rig in that case.

How could they ruin such a good board with a ****ty bios like that


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13978470*
> The HD5770 is actually about the same in terms of power draw but just a tad ahead in performance.
> 
> The HD5000 Series has a lower idle power draw due to some issues AMD/ATi had with downclocking / undervolting the GDDR5 used in the HD4000 Series of cards.


I caved - a 5770 is on the way.







Not a rear-exhausting cooler, though (one of the Gigabyte 'batmobile' models), so I'll likely be looking at cutting in an extra exhaust fan in to keep from cooking my hard drive. It already runs a lot warmer than I'd like. I figure avoiding pushing extra heat through the PSU won't be a terrible thing, either, given that I should be pushing it pretty hard at full load. I'll be spending some time metering for voltage drop after getting the new card installed, but I'm hoping a beefier PSU won't be needed. A quieter one... maybe.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14089304*
> Here is mine. This is going to be green soon.


What am I looking at here ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;14159337*
> I caved - a 5770 is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a rear-exhausting cooler, though (one of the Gigabyte 'batmobile' models), so I'll likely be looking at cutting in an extra exhaust fan in to keep from cooking my hard drive. It already runs a lot warmer than I'd like. I figure avoiding pushing extra heat through the PSU won't be a terrible thing, either, given that I should be pushing it pretty hard at full load. I'll be spending some time metering for voltage drop after getting the new card installed, but I'm hoping a beefier PSU won't be needed. A quieter one... maybe.


I think a 1200w unit is in order now. Or a 1300w...


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;14159378*
> What am I looking at here ?


don't worry about this. this photo was taken during the paint stipping process. i am removing all the paint as i am modding it to green soon. i will post some photos here as i make progress.


----------



## arctg

That sent me my FT03 .. And now we will think of what to do


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;14199469*
> That sent me my FT03 .. And now we will think of what to do


Gotta say, I'm excited! I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## InerTia*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nafljhy;6779306*
> oooh ooh! let me join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:


That thing is Legit!


----------



## blooder11181

my micro rig


----------



## nagle3092

Look at what I just ordered









http://www.directron.com/tj08be.html?gsear=1

Anyone want a Lian Li A04B now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14214106*
> Look at what I just ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.directron.com/tj08be.html?gsear=1
> 
> Anyone want a Lian Li A04B now?


Ship it to me and I'll take good care of it


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14216309*
> Ship it to me and I'll take good care of it


I'd love to, if you paid for it


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14214106*
> Look at what I just ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.directron.com/tj08be.html?gsear=1
> 
> Anyone want a Lian Li A04B now?


Ill take that Lian Li off your hands for you









I need a good case for my matx 775 quad 4870x2 rig


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14216364*
> I'd love to, if you paid for it


Well you see... I want a TJ08-E to replace the TJ08 I used to have.... so paying for it might be a bit of a stretch for me


----------



## nagle3092

Right now you can't beat the Directron price.

Mine has shipped so if it gets here before I sell my A04 I will do a comparison between the two with pics. If I sell it before it gets here I will just list some pros and cons of each.


----------



## rheicel

I need some suggestions guys. Thanks.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-logs/1061211-build-logs-sugo-sg04h-amd-itx.html


----------



## rheicel

This is the core of my SFF build


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## a pet rock

Does that Zalman actually fit in that case with the PSU installed? It really doesn't look like it to me. =/


----------



## Strelok

Currently installing my GPU's

check my sig, pics later, youtube video also if i deem my recording fit for viewing


----------



## mental.patient

My finished ITX PC









Still in the process of OCing though (techincally not finished i suppose since I need some MOSFET heatsinks to go further)

It is the PC in my sigrig.


----------



## jellis142

^ That looks awesome.

Inside pic maybe?


----------



## mental.patient

Will do tomorrow morning. 
Wanna throw the thing out the window atm, as I bought a GTS450 to try out and spent a loooong time messing only to find out the PCB was about 0.2" too long lol. 
All the wires are tucked underneath the PSU next to the GPU so dont get in the way of any airflow, has a 92mm fan cutout at the bottom to let the GPU breathe...Oh and forgot to mention I damaged the fan of my 5770 when fiddling so iv removed it completely and got a 92mm fan fitting flush under the GPU heatsink







little bit more noisy though as no fan control with it


----------



## a pet rock

PC-Q07 with 240mm rad? Holy shamoley.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


Does that Zalman actually fit in that case with the PSU installed? It really doesn't look like it to me. =/


You are right. Just using my Zalman to test it mate. I have my build logs on my sig. Everything will be water cooled.


----------



## mental.patient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14333649*
> PC-Q07 with 240mm rad? Holy shamoley.


Yep, its taller than the case


----------



## rheicel

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EpicPie

lolwat, that's so sick.


----------



## Cyrekk

Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up, I am trying to fuel support for ASUS to build a GENE iteration for this gen's Crosshair series! So if any of you SFF/Case moders are AMD/ASUS fans and have been hoping to get a Crosshair GENE one day for an mATX build, check my sig and show your support!

(I for one plan on making my way into this club if/when the CHV GENE is built







)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrekk;14337307*
> Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up, I am trying to fuel support for ASUS to build a GENE iteration for this gen's Crosshair series! So if any of you SFF/Case moders are AMD/ASUS fans and have been hoping to get a Crosshair GENE one day for an mATX build, check my sig and show your support!
> 
> (I for one plan on making my way into this club if/when the CHV GENE is built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I happily voted yes.

I'd love to see some AMD mATX love... Especially with BD coming...


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14337502*
> I happily voted yes.
> 
> I'd love to see some AMD mATX love... Especially with BD coming...


You are one of many... If you look around the ROG forums there are a lot of posts scattered around from people asking for/about it. I made the thread so we would have a specific place to commune and rally for it!


----------



## Jaromir

voted yes ... I went intel, only cuz there were no good oc am3 matx boards at the time...amd really needs a good matx board


----------



## subtec

Personally I'd like to see a mini-DTX board with two PCIe x16 slots. It's a shame DTX hasn't caught on with board manufacturers...


----------



## Strelok

I had this idea before i found this forum, might as well contribute though.


----------



## jellis142

^ That is a LOT of power in a tiny space.


----------



## Strelok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


^ That is a LOT of power in a tiny space.


As it should be.

GPU temps could be better, the one on the left is fine but the center one tops out at 82c.

Thinking of stacking a few more 80mm fans below the cards


----------



## a pet rock

^^ That might be the cleanest looking FT03 I've ever seen. So shmexy.


----------



## Strelok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


^^ That might be the cleanest looking FT03 I've ever seen. So shmexy.


Thanks! That's actually only my second home built.


----------



## schizox

nice looking ft03
i gotta get pics of mine up soon


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strelok;14351566*
> Epic FT03 pic


Dude, that is just so extremely well executed, Kudos! I might have to get myself an FT03 now...


----------



## Miptzi

oh HI there!

A enthusiast friend here from Brazil showed me this thread today, and I can tell... that I'm in love...

Here are some of my humble builds.....

GMC R2 Toast ( its ATX, bu tiny as hell. and fun too)




























and my modified "in progress" CM Elite 342





































hope you guys like...


----------



## hallaor

good cases miptzi...


----------



## listen to remix

getting rid of my ATX build to join this club! gonna take awhile to find all the right parts but it'll totally be worth it.


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;14359788*
> getting rid of my ATX build to join this club! gonna take awhile to find all the right parts but it'll totally be worth it.


I'm more or less with you, my thing is that I won't take the plunge until ASUS releases a Crosshair Gene.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrekk;14360966*
> I'm more or less with you, my thing is that I won't take the plunge until ASUS releases a Crosshair Gene.


Agreed. I just want to sell my rig and use my old computers until BD comes out and a ASUS Crosshair Gene is available.


----------



## lagittaja

My beastly matx rig is updating soon








Gene-Z, Lian Li PC-A05NB+140mm top cover, dual AP-15 pushpull for my antec, new hdd, AXP for my gpu.
Yey


----------



## a pet rock

Miptzi, I'm having a hard time figuring out your loop. Is that two rads and a 5.25" reservoir?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

heres a pic of my pc in my old case








(love how big the hyper212 looks compared to my mobo







)


----------



## rheicel

i want a BZ itx pleaaaaaase Asus!


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14372983*
> Miptzi, I'm having a hard time figuring out your loop. Is that two rads and a 5.25" reservoir?


just one rad in the bottom, at the top behind the HDD' I used a tube reservoir, but it was inclined.

The pump, well, hidden in the front bezel,


----------



## rheicel

watercooling does not deserve a zip ties!


----------



## a pet rock

Whoa. Very impressed. Very very sexy.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hi Guys.

I've been working on this case for a couple of months, mostly painting. However, I had to remove the hard drive cage (I see a lot of people have also done the same thing with newer cases) so I could fit the cooler in the front (H50).

The only real mod I did was to cut the front grill out to give better air flow. I haven't done painting the side panels yet. Still, I like this case.










It's so old I don't even remember who made it.

Kudos for all the great builds in this thread!


----------



## lagittaja

Woah, a bit dusty don't ya think?
I'll post a pic of my updated rig asap when I get my htc desire back from repair.


----------



## geek33




----------



## sintricate

Waiting on my FT03 to arrive and I'll finally have all my parts. Amazon is taking forever to ship it to me. Just got everything else in today from newegg. Can't wait to build it all. I'm currently testing my heatsink to see if it clears my ram.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strelok;14351566*
> I had this idea before i found this forum, might as well contribute though.


thats beastly. i like. more pics, please?

i am wondering if it is possible to add fans behind the PCI-E expansion slots (as long as you get a right-angle DVI cable)


----------



## jellis142

Geek33, I LOVE your desk!


----------



## rheicel

Guys, please check my build also, cheers!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-logs/1061211-build-logs-sugo-sg04h-amd-itx-5.html#post14389775

This will be a watercooled ITX on SFF case.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14383419*
> watercooling does not deserve a zip ties!


there are countries in this world, where every bit of hardware must be imported, even fans. So you wait months to recieve, pay triple the price... and still get taxed by Customs.... and for that, you must cut costs whenever you can....

sorry if I'm not as rich as you'd like.....


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi;14389956*
> there are countries in this world, where every bit of hardware must be imported, even fans. So you wait months to recieve, pay triple the price... and still get taxed by Customs.... and for that, you must cut costs whenever you can....
> 
> sorry if I'm not as rich as you'd like.....


Sorry mate, I don't mean it that way. I am just concern on the leak and possible failure on the water loop. It can cause you more trouble if your loop fails due to zip ties.

I can see from your sig that you are way richer than me. If you can afford to buy an SSD and I7 system, I am sure that you can buy a better part to secure your system. Just my 2 cents!

Peace!


----------



## geek33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14389624*
> Geek33, I LOVE your desk!


thanks. that desk was purchased at walmart 3 years ago


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14389984*
> Sorry mate, I don't mean it that way. I am just concern on the leak and possible failure on the water loop. It can cause you more trouble if your loop fails due to zip ties.
> 
> I can see from your sig that you are way richer than me. If you can afford to buy an SSD and I7 system, I am sure that you can buy a better part to secure your system. Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Peace!


MY current rig took me many, many months of work to pay..... and WC parts are even more expensive than the already ridiculous price I pay in eletronic parts...

Hardware, I import from a neighbour country, but WC parts come from the other side of the world.
whatever...... I'm cool

This WC setup is long gone, was just a "debut" at watercooling. New rig is coming though....
just need to change my Asrock Xtrme4 in a P8P67-M PRO and get a smaller case.

And I'll use compressions, for safety








Just can't decide wich case use in this next build....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14386778*
> Woah, a bit dusty don't ya think?
> I'll post a pic of my updated rig asap when I get my htc desire back from repair.


Actually, no. It was just painted. That's wrinkle paint and it looks that way from the way the light was reflecting off some of the wrinkles.

In this shot you can see the wrinkles a little better:










The shiny parts are the parts that didn't wrinkle very well (I'm not sure why). The inside is wrinkle, the outside is gloss. I did the outside rear in wrinkle as well and it came out perfect for some reason:


----------



## Cyrekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14389624*
> Geek33, I LOVE your desk!


Second.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geek33;14390534*
> thanks. that desk was purchased at walmart 3 years ago


That's wicked! I think I will have to hit up WalMart this weekend... I have been meaning to get a new desk for way too long...


----------



## SadistBlinx

I just put my sig rig into a new case, Silverstone TJ08-E.
When i have time ill think about putting it under water, Until then the stock cooler will have to do.

*EDIT* Sorry pics are from my phone as i don't have a camera.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14400827*
> I just put my sig rig into a new case, Silverstone TJ08-E.
> When i have time ill think about putting it under water, Until then the stock cooler will have to do.
> 
> /SNIP


Nyessss!

Post that in the Silverstone TJ08-E club too!


----------



## Liighthead

Dam nice specs?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;14401070*
> Dam nice specs?


In his sig? Hhahahaha


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14401167*
> In his sig? Hhahahaha


Oh. Right haha nice mybad on iPod carnt really see that much


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;14401441*
> Oh. Right haha nice mybad on iPod carnt really see that much


Here is the specs, if you cannot read it using an ipod.

i7 980x
Asus Rampage III Gene
HIS 5870e6 2GB
6x 2GB OCZ PC3-12800
2x F3 1TB HD103SJ 3x F4 2TB HD204UI
ASUS-24B1ST
CM Silent Pro M850
3x 24" BenQ G2420HD Eyefinity 6040x1080
Silverstone TJ08-E
And the stock cooler that comes with the 980x for now until i get around to putting it under water.

PS: CASE IS HEAVY! i guess that's because of the hardware inside it.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14401478*
> Here is the specs, if you cannot read it using an ipod.
> 
> i7 980x
> Asus Rampage III Gene
> HIS 5870e6 2GB
> 6x 2GB OCZ PC3-12800
> 2x F3 1TB HD103SJ 3x F4 2TB HD204UI
> ASUS-24B1ST
> CM Silent Pro M850
> 3x 24" BenQ G2420HD Eyefinity 6040x1080
> Silverstone TJ08-E
> And the stock cooler that comes with the 980x for now until i get around to *putting it under water.
> *
> PS: CASE IS HEAVY! i guess that's because of the hardware inside it.


What were you thinking?

I was thinking a 2x120mm rad at the front if thats possible...


----------



## SadistBlinx

i could most likely fit a 120 rad at the back with 1x fan, i would have to get a single pump / res for the 5" drive bay tho. ill work it all out when i get home


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14401709*
> i could most likely fit a 120 rad at the back with 1x fan, i would have to get a single pump / res for the 5" drive bay tho. ill work it all out when i get home


Yeah, unfortunetly is doesnt allow for too many choices if you chose to do watercooling...

The XSPC X20 Bay Res with pump is perfect for it too.

Make sure to post your plans and pictures when your done in the club and here!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter;6706533*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU heatsink takes up most of the case, lol


lol, OMG, that's my cooler!!! Running mATX mobo, but in ATX case with lots of free space, so I don't know if I qualify







I had to bend the side panel in order to close it, this heatsink is huge!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Yeh, i was thinking of getting one from PCCG, ill just keep my eyes on the look out.

Do you know where to get another usb3 to usb2 internal motherboard connector? (the case comes with one)
If i don't get a custom loop i'll go with a H70, In that case i would like to use the 5.25" bay for either one of these.

Lian Li BZ-U07 USB3.0/e-SATA Front Panel

Silvertsone TS03 Black 5.25" Silent Combo Drive Bay

SilverStone FP36 Black (with 1 or 2 SSD so i can change my internal 1tb drives to 2tb drives)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14401779*
> Yeh, i was thinking of getting one from PCCG, ill just keep my eyes on the look out.
> 
> *Do you know where to get another usb3 to usb2 internal motherboard connector?* (the case comes with one)
> If i don't get a custom loop i'll go with a H70, In that case i would like to use the 5.25" bay for either one of these.
> 
> Lian Li BZ-U07 USB3.0/e-SATA Front Panel
> 
> Silvertsone TS03 Black 5.25" Silent Combo Drive Bay
> 
> SilverStone FP36 Black (with 1 or 2 SSD so i can change my internal 1tb drives to 2tb drives)


I dont know where to get one man, but im sure if you contacted Silverstone they'd send one out with you paying very little if any of the price.

I was looking into the TS03 yesterday... It suits the case and will allow me to totally remove my SSD from the bottom of the case and free up the showing cables.

I've currently got a Hyper 212+ installed and am trying to pick a cooling setup too. I had my eyes on the H80 but im not certain it will fit with 2x120mm fans. I know the H70 will however. There both the same price too at PCCG.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Merga. That's one ugly mobo you have. lol


----------



## rheicel

Guys, looking good on the RX240 inside the SFF case.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Guys, looking good on the RX240 inside the SFF case.


/snip

*DROOL*

I couldn't even get one of them in my CM Storm Lol!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


/snip

*DROOL*

I couldn't even get one of them in my CM Storm Lol!


LOL, i have to sacrifice the lenght of the graphics card on this though. This will be an office PC. I just want it to be cool and Quiet.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


@ Merga. That's one ugly mobo you have. lol


Lol, yeah it's an older ASUS el cheapo P5GC-MX/1333 that was under $100. It only has a core 2 duo on it, so it's our "guest" computer.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Guys, looking good on the RX240 inside the SFF case.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


very nice haha








what res/pump are u going to use with it though? the rx240 has the dual bay rez/pump doesnt it? or u buy sepperate?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


very nice haha








what res/pump are u going to use with it though? the rx240 has the dual bay rez/pump doesnt it? or u buy sepperate?










I am going to use dual D5 koolance pump along with the EK-D5 Dual TOP
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pu...etal-g1-4.html

I am planning not to have a res, as the radiator will serve as the res.

At the moment, the plan is to mod the EK-D5 as well. The bottom cover of the case will be acrylic and it will serve as the bracket that will hold the two pumps.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Lol, yeah it's an older ASUS el cheapo P5GC-MX/1333 that was under $100. It only has a core 2 duo on it, so it's our "guest" computer.


Why bother putting and H50 on it then? lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


I am going to use dual D5 koolance pump along with the EK-D5 Dual TOP
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pu...etal-g1-4.html

I am planning not to have a res, as the radiator will serve as the res.

At the moment, the plan is to mod the EK-D5 as well. The bottom cover of the case will be acrylic and it will serve as the bracket that will hold the two pumps.


mmm i would be on the safe side and put a T line res.. just a tube sticking up.. just so u dont run dry







out of the far side on the rad wont be able to see it or can put somewhere.. or even a micro rez ? lol


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


I am going to use dual D5 koolance pump along with the EK-D5 Dual TOP
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pu...etal-g1-4.html

I am planning not to have a res, as the radiator will serve as the res.

At the moment, the plan is to mod the EK-D5 as well. The bottom cover of the case will be acrylic and it will serve as the bracket that will hold the two pumps.


2 pumps!?

Why???


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


mmm i would be on the safe side and put a T line res.. just a tube sticking up.. just so u dont run dry







out of the far side on the rad wont be able to see it or can put somewhere.. or even a micro rez ? lol


Yeah, I will have a T-line that will serve as a fill port. I have provisioned the hole in the case before painting. That I assume can also be used as a drain port at the same time. I have the RASA pump/res combo but not sure if this is going to look good inside as I am planning to put acrylic windows on the two sides and on the bottom.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


2 pumps!?

Why???


because... ... . . .. ahh

I will be operating in setting 1 or 2 on both pumps. This PC is going to sit in my office desk and i want it to be dead silent. being an office PC, it will be on for 365 days unless there is a power failure or I need to reboot.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


because... ... . . .. ahh

I will be operating in setting 1 or 2 on both pumps. This PC is going to sit in my office desk and i want it to be dead silent. being an office PC, it will be on for 365 days unless there is a power failure or I need to reboot.










I still don't see why you need two pumps??? Hahahaha


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


I still don't see why you need two pumps??? Hahahaha










to keep a good pressure at low noise and low pump settings and most importantly, to provide redundancy.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


to keep a good pressure at low noise and low pump settings and most importantly, to provide redundancy.


but if one goes out.... wouldnt it stop the flow a hell of a lot

also if ur gonna run it 24/7 illd put in a rez. run it dry wont matter how many pumps u got


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


but if one goes out.... wouldnt it stop the flow a hell of a lot

also if ur gonna run it 24/7 illd put in a rez. run it dry wont matter how many pumps u got










If one pump stops, there will be less flow. And this is better that having no flow at all.

I have been watercooling my PC's since 2008. I have never add any water in the loops after bleeding. Not sure why you are so worried about having a dry loop there. I had one loop run by a chapo SYSCOOLING for almost 3 years now and I never had to re-fill the coolant.

If there will be a place for a res, then why not. I should be able to figure out how to place a rad once all the parts have arrived.


----------



## razer121

Curiosity kill's the cat, am i aloud to post a link to my worklog here? it is my new mATX system...just i've not finished the case yet XD


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14421811*
> Why bother putting and H50 on it then? lol


Because I wanted to do a mod on the case, and this winter when I replace my main board the old one is going in this case.


----------



## sintricate

Finally got my FT03 today from Amazon and stuffed all my components in there


















Those "blue" lights are actually white but I had my white balance set to tungsten. Getting LED fans was a waste with this case


----------



## a pet rock

Holy jeebus, is that a silver arrow? I didn't realize that thing had that much room!


----------



## sintricate

It's the D-14. It cleared the side panel by about 2mm


----------



## jellis142

I have no words.

Another 4870x2, and you may just have the "Most Components Stuffed Into A SFF Case" award.


----------



## reflex99

before i gave up on building my desktop i was hunting down 2 5970s

I was about to buy them too, but then i lost interest.

I think i would have won.







too bad i gave up


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


before i gave up on building my desktop i was hunting down 2 5970s

I was about to buy them too, but then i lost interest.

I think i would have won.







too bad i gave up


Be glad you didn't get them. I had two 5970s at one point and the performance sucked. Not to mention the top one was loud as hell since they were squished together on matx.


----------



## reflex99

pretty sure that 6400 shaders in one box would have been something worth bragging about anyways....

now i have a nice HTPC though, and i use my laptop as my main rig. keeps me from draining all my monies into hardware anymore.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


to keep a good pressure at low noise and low pump settings and most importantly, to provide redundancy.


I would easily understand that if your loop wasn't so small...

The D5 at it's lowest settings is heaps for your loops size.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


I would easily understand that if your loop wasn't so small...

The D5 at it's lowest settings is heaps for your loops size.


mmmmm, I probably don't need the 8Gb of RAM as well and the 6 core CPU. I will see if I can sell them and forget about building my 6th computer. Thanks.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


mmmmm, I probably don't need the 8Gb of RAM as well and the 6 core CPU. I will see if I can sell them and forget about building my 6th computer. Thanks.


That's different...

I was just trying to help. Dont be such a smartass.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


That's different...

I was just trying to help. Dont be such a smartass.


Thanks for the help mate. Really, it is well appreciated.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Thanks for the help mate. Really, it is well appreciated.


Unfortunately, I can't see your facial expressions or hear your tone of voice so I can't tell what you mean by that.


----------



## mental.patient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14434899*
> Unfortunately, I can't see your facial expressions or hear your tone of voice so I can't tell what you mean by that.


I heard him, sounded very sincere.


----------



## gameworm

My GPU may not be the beastliest, but I think my CPU definitely qualifies.










I was going for the smallest microATX system I could put together without sacrifices, and chose the Antec NSK3480 as the result. I didn't like the fact that it had rather poor cable management, so I fixed it by drilling some holes to route cables behind the motherboard tray.










I haven't had time to overclock yet, but I'm shooting for around 4.5Ghz.


----------



## razer121

Not bad, i like it







what is that case though??


----------



## gameworm

I mentioned it in my post, but it is an Antec NSK3480.

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MzM=


----------



## razer121

Ah i speed read it XD thanks though!


----------



## Miptzi

what are your thoughts on Watercooling a GMC R2 Toast?

I've already did that (Page 243 I guess), but now i think about a reverse ATX mod, thick rad at the top and vga+ cpu loop. Pump in the metal front, and reservoir can combo the pump, or go on the 800mm spots....

the new hardware is no the sig....


----------



## arctg

finally buy Gene-Z. Now begin to build on FT03


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arctg*


finally buy Gene-Z. Now begin to build on FT03


I







my FT03


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I







my FT03










 yep, tis' a nice little case that fits into tight corners


----------



## Quantum Reality

Used to have a Core i5 750 in an Apex TX-381 case on a P55M-UD2 but I moved that into my Storm Scout and then the board pooped.

After I get the board back from RMA I might try a Core i3 mATX setup in that portable case.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


my micro rig


















Nice case i had the full atx version at one point. it didn't have enough drive bays for me though. also your VRMs are showing.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


Nice case i had the full atx version at one point. it didn't have enough drive bays for me though. also your VRMs are showing.


its a sapphire pure 760g


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg;14482408*
> finally buy Gene-Z. Now begin to build on FT03


I love my Gene for my i5-750. haha


----------



## lagittaja

I love my Gene-Z for my i5-2500K. haha









ucwhatididthere


----------



## animal0307

Not sure if this case has made it's round through this club yet. But Silverstone has come up with a pretty neat MATX/MITX case. Click me. I link you coolness.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14489477*
> Not sure if this case has made it's round through this club yet. But Silverstone has come up with a pretty neat MATX/MITX case. Click me. I link you coolness.


Dam Straight they have!

Hahahahaha.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


I love my Gene-Z for my i5-2500K. haha









ucwhatididthere


The mosfet heatsink on the Gene-z look so much beefier compared to the 1156 socket Gene. haha.


----------



## reflex99

also wastes a lot more space....

You really don't need all that much anyways.... especially considering: Lynnfield is relatively lower power consumption, Gene has a phase VRM, ASUS used driver mosfets.

the heatsink is more than adequate.


----------



## rheicel

update of my build, see that OCN logo there?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## a pet rock

Gorgeous, rheicel. You better post completed pics, or I'ma slap you silly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14489477*
> Not sure if this case has made it's round through this club yet. But Silverstone has come up with a pretty neat MATX/MITX case. Click me. I link you coolness.


It is a fantastic looking case, but I think I'd still take a Sugo over that. Maybe








...


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Gorgeous, rheicel. You better post completed pics, or I'ma slap you silly.


Yes, I will. I am ordering the acrylic side panels today. Both sides will be covered by acrylic, including the bottom.

There are still lots of thing to do but slowly slowly, it will get there.

Thanks!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


also wastes a lot more space....

You really don't need all that much anyways.... especially considering: Lynnfield is relatively lower power consumption, Gene has a phase VRM, ASUS used driver mosfets.

the heatsink is more than adequate.


lower tempuratures may never hurt, especially for componenets which are heat sensitive (more heat = more resistance = more heat = ?)


----------



## RagingThunder

is it possible to do a mATX or ITX rig and oc it to 4ghz-ish? if so what mobo is required?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingThunder*


is it possible to do a mATX or ITX rig and oc it to 4ghz-ish? if so what mobo is required?


I'm currently sitting at 4.8GHz comfortably.


----------



## RagingThunder

thanks sintricate, i think i'll copy most of your build minus the processor, imma try to go w/ Xeon


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingThunder*


is it possible to do a mATX or ITX rig and oc it to 4ghz-ish? if so what mobo is required?


It most definitely is!

Your best options are the Gene IV and the Zotac Z68 mini-itx board.


----------



## lagittaja

RagingThunder yes you can








I'm currently too sitting at 4.8Ghz with nice volts and nice temps with my rig.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingThunder*


thanks sintricate, i think i'll copy most of your build minus the processor, imma try to go w/ Xeon










One issue. There are no overclockable Xeon Sandy Bridge CPU. Not even multi unlocked (strangely, there was one multi unlocked lga1366 CPU, but that's irrevelent).


----------



## geek33




----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingThunder*


thanks sintricate, i think i'll copy most of your build minus the processor, imma try to go w/ Xeon










Buy the Maximus III GENE if you can find one, I know a few people are selling theirs on the marketplace. I think Reflex99 still is.

That'll take your Xeon X3440 up to 4ghz no problem. You cannot OC anything that isn't a K processor pretty much. I had a Xeon X3440 and a III GENE and it was fantastic. You'll love it.

Check out my Xeon X3440 OC2 validation in my sig.


----------



## reflex99

i haz a gene


----------



## RagingThunder

hehe, imma just build a new system so far here are my specs
i5-2500k
Asus maximus gene-z
750w corsair psu (modular)
16 or 8 gigs ram
Fractal Design Define Mini case
Samsung F3 1tb hdd
Crucial 64 gb ssd
GTX570 vid card (2.5 gig version)
Corsair H80 water coolin
Asus dvd burner

What do y'all think?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingThunder;14535453*
> hehe, imma just build a new system so far here are my specs
> i5-2500k
> Asus maximus gene-z
> 750w corsair psu (modular)
> 16 or 8 gigs ram
> Fractal Design Define Mini case
> Samsung F3 1tb hdd
> Crucial 64 gb ssd
> GTX570 vid card (2.5 gig version)
> Corsair H80 water coolin
> Asus dvd burner
> 
> What do y'all think?


Beautiful. Just a couple things. That PSU is overkill unless you're going SLI down the road in which case it's perfect. Don't know why you'd even consider 16GB of RAM. The very, very few instances where you could use it all would mean you already know you need it.

Just curious, but why did you pick that case? It's a great case certainly, just wondering why you might have picked it over say the TJ08-e or the PC-A04.


----------



## RagingThunder

@a pet rock i wanted to get 16 gigs ram cuz they're cheap lol







(and i like to over do things lol). And which psu shall i go w/ a 650watt? Oh and i switched my case to the arc mini by fractal it's because it's better for liquid cooling ^^


----------



## jellis142

With 16Gb kits selling for ~$100, I'd consider it, and turn half of it into a ramdisk. Build a new computer later? Grab 8Gb and split it between the two. The Fractal Mini is a nice addition to SFF, i personally like it over anything Silverstone has.

Just a few questions. Any reason your considering the 2.5Gb GTX 570? And yes, the Corsair is overkill. You could run a 2500k and a 570 off of a 550w (great PSU's at this wattage). Everything else looks great.


----------



## RagingThunder

No reason on the 2.5 gb one really, just like to have A LOT of ram, doesn't that increase performance? Sorry im a bit noobish when it comes to understanding what makes a vid card better than another o.o


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingThunder;14535453*
> hehe, imma just build a new system so far here are my specs
> i5-2500k
> Asus maximus gene-z
> 750w corsair psu (modular)
> 16 or 8 gigs ram
> Fractal Design Define Mini case
> Samsung F3 1tb hdd
> Crucial 64 gb ssd
> GTX570 vid card (2.5 gig version)
> Corsair H80 water coolin
> Asus dvd burner
> 
> What do y'all think?


I would stick with the 750 watt psu... since you like to 'over do things' i am sure later you will want to SLI. But honestly don't bother with the 2.5 gig version.

Personally I would just get 8gb or even 4gb of ram... money saved there and add $100 more and get the GTX 580. Even with a 750 watt psu you can always SLI the GTX580 later on.


----------



## jellis142

With a video card, having extra VRAM is ONLY helpful if your running a high resolution (1200p>) and love lots of eye candy (Anti-Aliasing eats memory). If your going to be gaming on, say, a single 1920x1080, a normal 1,280Mb GTX 570 will suffice. If your going to go Surround (3 monitors displaying as one, with anything near 1080p), you need as much as you can get.


----------



## RagingThunder

Hmm i guess ill do 8 gigs ram upgrade to a 580 and stick w/ the 750 watt psu, also the reason i liked the 570 was cuz of the small foot print (9.5 in card). As for my screen, my gaming is gunna be done on an acer 32in monitor (300 bux WHAT A DEAL eh?)


----------



## mostowizard

which is the best: the NZXT Vulcan, Coolermaster Storm Scout, or the Define Mini for a Crossfire 6870 build with a gene-z?


----------



## RagingThunder

nzxt vulcan is a really popular one because it's pretty large for an mATX case, but personally i like fractal better







, it's more elegant and sleek


----------



## Tator Tot

I like the TJ08-E more myself.


----------



## Chunkylad

Add me in:
Case: Fractal Arc Mini
Mobo: Asus Z68 Gene-Z
CPU: i5-2500k
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Graphics: MSI GTX 560 Ti OC
PSU: OCZ 550W Fatal1ty
RAM: G. Skill Ripjaw X 2x4GB 1600(Blue thangers with better timings than red)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200RPM
DVD Drive: Asus OEM one that everyone buys cause its awesome.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I like the TJ08-E more myself.


I agree


----------



## RagingThunder

i prefer the arc because it's got a place for a big radiator which means a corsair h100 will fit 
;D


----------



## lagittaja

apet I would get a AX series Corsair








afaik the fan on them is temperature triggered so most of the time when your rig will be idling the psu fan will be turned off.


----------



## EpicPie

Anyone wanna give me some case suggestions? Looking to turn my MicroATX rig into a lanbox or to put into a smaller micro atx case. Previously owned the NZXT Vulcan but didn't like it.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I like the TJ08-E more myself.


Likewise.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Anyone wanna give me some case suggestions? Looking to turn my MicroATX rig into a lanbox or to put into a smaller micro atx case. Previously owned the NZXT Vulcan but didn't like it.


FT03, TJ08-E, PC-A04, Arc Mini, Core 1000.


----------



## EpicPie

Highly considering the Arc Mini and TJ08-E.









Thanks HybridCore. +rep


----------



## 161029

You're welcome.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14541984*
> FT03, TJ08-E, PC-A04, Arc Mini, Core 1000.


You forgot the InWin Dragon Slayer & InWIn BR665


----------



## mental.patient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14542050*
> You forgot the InWin Dragon Slayer & InWIn BR665


The Dragon SLayer is one of my favourite M-ATX case.
So much airflow for the size, use to run one with a front mounted H70


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Love this case.


----------



## RagingThunder

just ordered my parts, expect to see pix by on sunday








2500k
gene-z mobo
arc mini case
h100 cooler
750 w psu by antec
samsung f3 1tb
asus dvd burner
gtx 570 1280 megs
16 gb ram(was a combo deal w/ the gene had no other choice Y.Y)


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingThunder;14543017*
> just ordered my parts, expect to see pix by on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k
> gene-z mobo
> arc mini case
> h100 cooler
> 750 w psu by antec
> samsung f3 1tb
> asus dvd burner
> gtx 570 1280 megs
> 16 gb ram(was a combo deal w/ the gene had no other choice Y.Y)


Very nice. Can't wait to see how the H100 fits in the Arc mini


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingThunder;14543017*
> just ordered my parts, expect to see pix by on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k
> gene-z mobo
> arc mini case
> h100 cooler
> 750 w psu by antec
> samsung f3 1tb
> asus dvd burner
> gtx 570 1280 megs
> 16 gb ram(was a combo deal w/ the gene had no other choice Y.Y)


Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## ShadowEW

Aww... mATX builds look soooo fun =[
Subscribed to this thread, looks interesting and Our downstairs TV deserves a small PC.. you know, for 'home movies' and not of the triple-x variety xD


----------



## mostowizard

is there a micro atx case/mobo combo that can run a pair of duelslot gpus in crossfire?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14546380*
> is there a micro atx case/mobo combo that can run a pair of duelslot gpus in crossfire?


Gene-Z from Asus with any of the cases mentioned above:

Silverstone FT03, Silverstone TJ08-E, Lian Li PC-A04, Fractal Design Arc Mini, Fractal Design Core 1000, InWin Dragon Slayer, InWin BR665, or NZXT Vulcan


----------



## hondajt

My GPU actually hides the board...
View attachment 224028

peek-a-boo!
View attachment 224029


Still waiting for my case/psu (sugo 05 & all black). I love SFF's. Can't wait to start cable management!
View attachment 224030


----------



## cyclist14

About to pull the trigger on my new build, highlights are:

2500k
H100
Fractal Design Arc mini
2x WD RE4 500GB RAID 0
8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600
Asus ENGTX560 DCII
Corsair TX650 Modular
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z


----------



## onoz

This thread has given me a new appreciation for the Arc Mini. Thanks guys.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;14547548*
> My GPU actually hides the board...
> View attachment 224028
> 
> peek-a-boo!
> View attachment 224029
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my case/psu (sugo 05 & all black). I love SFF's. Can't wait to start cable management!
> View attachment 224030


Oooh, I always love seeing SG05 builds. I think that case is so awesome, but I really don't know if I would want to build one. That 9" of expansion slot just rules out all the top tier cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;14547653*
> This thread has given me a new appreciation for the Arc Mini. Thanks guys.


Yeah. Taking a second look at the Fractal Design cases now makes me want SFF even more now. If I was going for a tower, I'd probably get that or the TJ08-e.


----------



## reflex99

I stepped one past mITX

proprietary laptop components FTW!!!!


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14547769*
> Oooh, I always love seeing SG05 builds. I think that case is so awesome, but I really don't know if I would want to build one. That 9" of expansion slot just rules out all the top tier cards.


My MSI should barely fit. And it's by no means top tier, but it is massive overkill for my needs, so I am happy.

I am just wondering about a DVD burner. Microcenter doesnt sell any modern internal slim optical drives, so I'm not sure what to use, or even if I want one...


----------



## reflex99

if you cut a bit, you can squeeze a 470 in there.

5850s fit pretty well too.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14547967*
> if you cut a bit, you can squeeze a 470 in there.
> 
> 5850s fit pretty well too.


You can in fact fit a GPU up to 10.5 inches long. Its the power supply issues that stop me from buying it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14555816*
> You can in fact fit a GPU up to 10.5 inches long. Its the power supply issues that stop me from buying it.


Did you see the resolution on [H]? Tony Ou had the engineers come up with a solution. New revision PSUs comming after validation. RMA (if chirping), will get the two replaced caps on the new version.


----------



## cyclist14

Just ordered my new build, felt my wallet get a little lighter


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclist14;14560882*
> Just ordered my new build, felt my wallet get a little lighter


Grats.









Be sure to take pictures of the assembly process. ^_^


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;14560276*
> Did you see the resolution on [H]? Tony Ou had the engineers come up with a solution. New revision PSUs comming after validation. RMA (if chirping), will get the two replaced caps on the new version.


Ohh wow!

Maybe a SG05 build is in order with a 570 then!? Thanks for the info.


----------



## hondajt

I will post better pics when I get my front panel audio header extension. It will also have the GTX460 in it.

I love this case. Everything fits, and still allows for some decent cable management.
View attachment 224178


View attachment 224179


View attachment 224180


View attachment 224181


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14562749*
> Ohh wow!
> 
> Maybe a SG05 build is in order with a 570 then!? Thanks for the info.


The 450W PSU included with the SG05 has been listed on OCN's recommended PSU list. Not to mention, you could even get by with a 580 and SB chip. Why stop at a 570?


----------



## SadistBlinx

i'm still waiting for a price drop in the 590's then ill get a z68 itx mobo and a 2600k..
drop my 5870 2gb in that and run nvidia surround on the sig rig.

I know the performance is better with 2x 580s sli, but i want to put other expansion cards into the remaining pci and pci-e slots left on my mobo.
...Unless the zotac single slot 580 comes out soon xD


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14567388*
> i'm still waiting for a price drop in the 590's then ill get a *z68 itx mobo* and a 2600k..
> drop my 5870 2gb in that and run nvidia surround on the sig rig.
> 
> I know the performance is better with 2x 580s sli, but i want to put *other expansion cards* into the remaining pci and pci-e slots left on my mobo.
> ...Unless the zotac single slot 580 comes out soon xD


lolwut? What ITX mobo has more than one expansion slot?

EDIT: Nevermind. Figured it out. I was very confused for a second though.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14569673*
> lolwut? What ITX mobo has more than one expansion slot?


if you read it correctly, you would notice he said put the AMD card in the ITX build, not the 590. Open your eyes please.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14565713*
> The 450W PSU included with the SG05 has been listed on OCN's recommended PSU list. Not to mention, you could even get by with a 580 and SB chip. Why stop at a 570?


Its been reported as horrible by many who use it.

They are apparently fixing that though. I can't afford a 580 mate that's why. Hahaha.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14575090*
> Its been reported as horrible by many who use it.
> 
> They are apparently fixing that though. I can't afford a 580 mate that's why. Hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I have heard about that chirping thing. Didn't know exactly what they were talking about though. And I think that has less to do with the recommendation than the actual power coming through: i.e. v-reg, noise, other stuff.

And yeah, a 580 is expensive, about the same as a SLI 560ti setup right?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14576057*
> I have heard about that chirping thing. Didn't know exactly what they were talking about though. And I think that has less to do with the recommendation than the actual power coming through: i.e. v-reg, noise, other stuff.
> 
> And yeah, a 580 is expensive, about the same as a SLI 560ti setup right?


Yep.

More in Australia. Im fortunetly didn't pay for my second 560.


----------



## osaft

Hey everyone,

Here is what I put in my Q07:

Intel Core i3-2100 @ Thermalright AXP-140
ASUS P8H61-I
Corsair XMS3 2x2GB
XFX RADEON HD 5670 1GB (passive)
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 @ Scythe Himuro
Seasonic S12II 380W
Lian Li PC-Q07B


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14578505*
> 
> 
> 
> I love that. It's just heatsinks.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14578581*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14578505*
> 
> 
> 
> I love that. It's just heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's sexy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aeru

Guys, watcha think, will we see LGA 2011 mATX boards?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14578505*
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Here is what I put in my Q07:
> 
> Intel Core i3-2100 @ Thermalright AXP-140
> ASUS P8H61-I
> Corsair XMS3 2x2GB
> XFX RADEON HD 5670 1GB (passive)
> 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 @ Scythe Himuro
> Seasonic S12II 380W
> Lian Li PC-Q07B


That's awesome


----------



## Kubba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14578505*
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Here is what I put in my Q07:
> 
> Intel Core i3-2100 @ Thermalright AXP-140
> ASUS P8H61-I
> Corsair XMS3 2x2GB
> XFX RADEON HD 5670 1GB (passive)
> 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 @ Scythe Himuro
> Seasonic S12II 380W
> Lian Li PC-Q07B


That's awesome! How long do you think the parts would last if you used a fanless PSU?


----------



## arctg

I?m started build in ft03..Link


----------



## rheicel

Hi guys, please can you let me know which side panel design is better.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The case frame is green powdered quoted. The side panel is made up of 6mm acrylic and I will have the carbon fibre covering it so that i can cut the desired design. There will be LED's inside the case, and I am hopful that lights will come out of the carbon fibre once finished. Appreciate your help guys.

By the way guys, check my build logs if you want to see what I am tring to do. Thanks again.


----------



## rheicel

wheew, finally went with this


----------



## osaft

Nice. And thanks for the replys on my Q07








It just got a little update: GTX 560...

As you may know the PCB's Palit/Gainward uses for there GTX 460's, 560's & 560 Ti's are a little shorter...
and have the 6Pin's on the side. It's like they designed them for the Q07









  
  

The GTX 560 Phantom uses 2,5 slots but there was enough clearence and since all the ports are in the first slot I only had to rasp a little. I mountet the I/O bracket to force the PSU into sucking more air from inside.
Should I have done it before. Was it better when it was all heatsink?


----------



## osaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14599991*
> Nice. And thanks for the replys on my Q07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just got a little update: GTX 560...
> 
> As you may know the PCB's Palit/Gainward uses for there GTX 460's, 560's & 560 Ti's are a little shorter...
> and have the 6Pin's on the side. It's like they designed them for the Q07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 560 Phantom uses 2,5 slots but there was enough clearence and since all the ports are in the first slot I only had to rasp a little. I mountet the I/O bracket to force the PSU into sucking more air from inside.
> Should I have done it before. Was it better when it was all heatsink?


Temperatures after some Bad Company 2:

i3-2100: 62°C _(before: 55°C)_
GTX 560: 80°C @ ~2000RPM _(idle @ 1350RPM)_
HD 5670: 85°C _(...could have been better with I/O closed)_

EDIT: Upps, sorry... dont know how to delete the second post


----------



## lagittaja

Very nice setup









Hopefully I get my phone from the repair shop soon so I can share some pictures of my "beastly" matx build


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14599991*
> Nice. And thanks for the replys on my Q07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just got a little update: GTX 560...
> 
> As you may know the PCB's Palit/Gainward uses for there GTX 460's, 560's & 560 Ti's are a little shorter...
> and have the 6Pin's on the side. It's like they designed them for the Q07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 560 Phantom uses 2,5 slots but there was enough clearence and since all the ports are in the first slot I only had to rasp a little. I mountet the I/O bracket to force the PSU into sucking more air from inside.
> Should I have done it before. Was it better when it was all heatsink?










I liked it better when it was all heatsink. Even though it performs better, it doesn't look complete compared to before.


----------



## sintricate

IMG_3148 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3153 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3167 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3164 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3160 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3197 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3191 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3212 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3210 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3222 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3223 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3233 by sintricate, on Flickr

IMG_3230 by sintricate, on Flickr

Found a use for my old apple stickers









I winded up keeping the H80 over the D14.


----------



## iEATu

Isn't it better to use a single fan instead of two fans together?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14605844*
> Isn't it better to use a single fan instead of two fans together?


The 38mm fan is a Scythe UltraKaze 3000, the 25mm one is just a "shroud" or a gutted fan.


----------



## a pet rock

Very interesting. Did that shroud actually lower temps?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14607073*
> Very interesting. Did that shroud actually lower temps?


To be perfectly honest, I didn't use the "shroud" for temps. I used it because it was the only way I could mount the 38mm fan using the stock H80 screws. I haven't run any tests since installing the shroud but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt temps since moving the fan away from the rad (a bit) reduces the dead zone created when the fan is touching the radiator.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14607283*
> To be perfectly honest, I didn't use the "shroud" for temps. I used it because it was the only way I could mount the 38mm fan using the stock H80 screws. I haven't run any tests since installing the shroud but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt temps since moving the fan away from the rad (a bit) reduces the dead zone created when the fan is touching the radiator.


In most cases, the shroud helps in effective cooling. Not only you managed to have the mounting arrangement easy but making your cooling set-up more effective this time.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14607283*
> I haven't run any tests since installing the shroud but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt temps since moving the fan away from the rad (a bit) reduces the dead zone created when the fan is touching the radiator.


Ah. Didn't even think about that. It makes sense that the center of the fan wouldn't push air. My heatsink is passive so I never gave much though to it.

The pics are gorgeous, by the way. Just realized I didn't mention that earlier.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14611974*
> Ah. Didn't even think about that. It makes sense that the center of the fan wouldn't push air. My heatsink is passive so I never gave much though to it.
> 
> The pics are gorgeous, by the way. Just realized I didn't mention that earlier.


Thanks


----------



## RagingThunder

SIG RIG IS FINISHED! Will post pix tommorow!


----------



## Tator Tot

A bit of humor, but right now I have 3 mATX cases being shipped to me from Newegg and I just won the Cooler Master HAF-X which has about the same volume as those 3 guys combined.

I just thought I would share.

Sadly, no epic mATX build from me until BD and some nice mATX boards are out.


----------



## MrGMcD

I think my case qualifies for beastly









Silverstone Sg05
Gigabyte h55n-usb3 (soon to be zotac z68)
Intel i5-760 (soon to be i7-2600k)
*6950 flashed to 6970*
OCZ vertex 3 MAX IOPS 120gb
Samsung spinpoint f3 1tb
COOLIT ECO! + Scythe Slipstream 110cfm + Silverstone golf
Silverstone 450W psu (Can *max CPU with intel burn test and GPU with furmark* without a hitch, well for 5 minutes at least, I just wanted to make sure it was possible, and it easily is)

Be prepared for some crappy galaxy s pics!


































































Testing to make sure everything works.









The SSD is mounted inside the 2.5 hdd bracket, which the 3.5hdd hangs from.
You cant really see it in any of the pictures because its just so tight.





































The 6950/70 is a bit of a step up from a GTX 460. Got it for a steal too. I now see no reason for any fan-boy to exist having tried both sides of the fence. Also you can just see the SSD in the dark there.



















I am not aware of any other Sugo sg05 to exist with so much crap crammed into it. Everyone seems to wimp out when it comes to more than 1 hdd.

I will post a build log and more pictures if anyone wants any. Ive been a bit slack on reporting this, I've had it done for nearly a month and half now with some minor improvements. (Like getting rid of those ugly white zippy straps)

Temps are great. Idling and typing this in chrome while watching american dad = 20 degrees on 4 cores. Thats about 5 degrees ambient atm with everything stock. Maxed is about 45 degrees. OC'd to 3.4ghz gives temps about 55deg maxed. GPU runs as well and cool as any other 6950/70 thanks to the blower pushing all the air out of the case to the back.

Hope this gets your hearts pumping!


----------



## osaft

@sintricate
Like it







...looks so clean.

@MrGMcD
Impressive and definitely beastly, but there are some other SG05 ..._''with so much crap crammed into it.''_
Saw one with a GTX 480 once and I'm sure a GTX 570 and 580 would also fit in there.
And since you are using that CPU cooler you could have easily modded a ATX PSU in there.
Still impressive...


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<orangensaft;14614264*
> @sintricate
> Like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...looks so clean.


Thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD;14613406*


That's awesome lol


----------



## a pet rock

I *love* SG05 builds. Nothing makes me want to go SFF more than that case. Looking at that, if you include an all in one cooler the only thing you lose is the ODD? Because if so, I'd do that in a heartbeat. SSD for OS, HDD for storage, that case has everything I need.


----------



## lagittaja

MrGMcD did you actually cut a hole in the front panel for the gpu to come through or :O
That is just freaking amazing looking build, moar pix pl0x


----------



## rheicel

the way that freakin ati/amd card was mounted is so so cool! SMART!


----------



## hondajt

nice job on the sugo build! I have no idea why I didn't think to flip the PSU upside down like you did. I wonder if the fan in the PSU is intake or exhaust?


----------



## voklskier4452

My sg-05 was getting tiresome and the limitations of the h55n for my X3440 were also beginning to annoy me. So I went out and got myself a maximus III gene and a fractal arc mini to replace these parts. Put everything together today and I must say loving this case.


















The paint on this case looks amazing and is pretty scratch resistant. The case comes largely with thumbscrews for everything instead of flimsy plastic toolless solutions. Overall I would say this case is a very close second to my all time favorite CM 690.


----------



## MrGMcD

@ orangensaft

The 6950/70 is longer than the GTX 480 and 580 by a little. You can fit the 480 in without cutting the front black panel. I meant so much crap in the sense that every other I have found does not include a full size hdd, 2.5hdd, mofo gfx card, and cooler with push/pull. All others I have seen have either been without the 3.5hdd, only had 1x fan, no original top OD bay allowing for 2xhdd. I still have room to mount another 3.5hdd below psu if I choose. A larger modular psu would be heaven though, but the size difference between an atx and sfx psu is HUGE!
Theyre all awesome either way though









@ hondajt

At the moment the psu is sucking from the back and pushing out the top. I did this to stop hot air from the PSU blasting into the case.

@ rheicel
It is pretty cool hey XD

@ a pet rock
That is correct. There is no way to fit the cooler, vertically or horizontally, while having it still align with the original front fan screw holes - and having room for an optical drive.

@ lagittaja
Yes, I did have to cut through the front black panel and also the internal steel frame. Without the black front panel, you really do see how much this card sticks out. Its easily 10mm. Was a pretty daunting task with the dremel and no spare front panel. Ill put up more pics soon!

@ voklskier4452
I wish I had cable management like yours!


----------



## hondajt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrGMcD*


@ hondajt

At the moment the psu is sucking from the back and pushing out the top. I did this to stop hot air from the PSU blasting into the case.


Great to know, thanks! I will be inverting mine immediately!


----------



## hondajt

I was inspired by some other recent SG-05 builds, so I made some changes to my case layout and inverted my PSU. I also made much of an effort to "manage" my cables....but it's tough. I got my 1TB HDD inside, leaving my external HDD Dock empty and sad.

Here's what is inside now:
Motherboard: H67N-USB3-B3
HDD: 3.5" Barracuda 7200.12
SSD: OCZ Agility 3 120GB
GPU: MSI GTX460 1GB Cyclone
PSU: SST-ST45SF 450W

I'm happy. Wish I had a better aftermarket cooler, but with a Core i3-2100 it's not really needed.

View attachment 225307


View attachment 225308


View attachment 225309


----------



## MrGMcD

Excellent taste in hardware Hondajt


----------



## snakemed

Love your build in the Fractal Arc Mini. I an moving my Maximus IV Gene-Z build to an Arc Mini as soon as it arrives. I hope the H60 fits in the front above the lower drive cage. I will post pictures, so everyone will know if it works out! Any thoughts on the potential fit?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1004219-asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-owners.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452;14624262*
> "... I went out and got myself a maximus III gene and a fractal arc mini to replace these parts. Put everything together today and I must say loving this case."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint on this case looks amazing and is pretty scratch resistant. The case comes largely with thumbscrews for everything instead of flimsy plastic toolless solutions. Overall I would say this case is a very close second to my all time favorite CM 690.


----------



## DanWin

My first build eve.r bought the cheapest Matx case. Rosewill R101-P-BK w/ free shipping








I know its not that beastly though.
And sorry for the crappy pic. I only have a camera phone.


----------



## Liighthead

lovein the paint job









nice rig though


----------



## DanWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;14671853*
> lovein the paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice rig though


Lol yeah kinda screwed it up. Thinking about stripping the paint and redoing it. or just buying another case


----------



## lagittaja

Okay, finally got around to actually taking the pictures








Surprisingly good quality after all, cheated a little bit with grey scale but









This first pic failed a little bit but I don't care, and I forgot to resize it..





















































I want a real camera, phone cam sucks


----------



## sintricate

Looking good ^

Maybe I'll post some new pics after I get my CPU cooling solution all figured out. Just got my 580 in the mail a few hours ago


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanWin;14675466*
> Lol yeah kinda screwed it up. Thinking about stripping the paint and redoing it. or just buying another case


my first few were like that. watch some vids on youtube, like MNPC tech's tutorial on painting a case.

you have to sand it down, put some primer on, then paint


----------



## Skoobs

i may be moving into a house where i am going to have a lot less room for _stuff_, so my dream of joining this club may be coming to life in the near future.

however, im not sure if i want to go all air cooling, or if i want to build a radiator box that will lock into my window (like the house's window) when i close the window on it. hope that made sense... like a window radiator box to exhaust the hot air out of my room in the summer, and exhaust the hot air _into_ my room during the winter.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;14804946*
> i may be moving into a house where i am going to have a lot less room for _stuff_, so my dream of joining this club may be coming to life in the near future.
> 
> however, im not sure if i want to go all air cooling, or if i want to build a radiator box that will lock into my window (like the house's window) when i close the window on it. hope that made sense... like a window radiator box to exhaust the hot air out of my room in the summer, and exhaust the hot air _into_ my room during the winter.


Check out this thread http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?238548-****-PHINIX-NANO-TOWER-****-Smallest-and-most-powerful-mITX-rig-!!!... It's a sweet build


----------



## jamesman32

Finished up another build for this club (I think this makes my 3rd? SG05, SG03, and now another SG05...)

Well anyway, here it is

Intel i5 2500k
Antec Khuler 620 (Scythe Slipstream Push/Pull)
2x4GB Corsair DDR3 1333mhz
ASRock H67M-ITX
XFX Radeon HD6970
Western Digital SATAIII Caviar Blue 500gb HDD
Crucial M4 SATAIII 64gb SSD
Silverstone SG05 w/ 450w PSU














































As you can see, I had to cut a hole in the front of the case for the 6970, and I also had to attach the 3.5" HDD caddy under the PSU because well, it wouldn't fit anywhere else. Velcro is a life saver!

Comments? Advice?


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, that's amazing man. Good job.


----------



## reflex99

I still got a Maximus III Gene for sale. If anyone is interested in going uATX.

Great board for overclocking on air/water. Nothing special under dice/ln2, but i doubt most people use it like that









link in sig VVV


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

It kinda sucks but can almost max sc2 at 1050 and runs at 30c idle

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.305555,-82.919998
- Sent from my iPod touch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## adjas

incredible build jamesman32.

love the way the 6970 is poking out of the case, very clean cut on the front fascia, looks stock. How are the temps in that thing?


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas;14964718*
> incredible build jamesman32.
> 
> love the way the 6970 is poking out of the case, very clean cut on the front fascia, looks stock. How are the temps in that thing?


GPU idle: 41*c
CPU idle: 31*c

Thanks for the compliment, by the way! I tried using a jigsaw to cut the front plastic, but the blade moved so fast that it cut through the plastic like butter...and cause it to melt along the cut line. Basically, everything that I'd already cut that was supposed to be separated was almost welding itself back together because of the heat. It was kind of funny because it would trap the jigsaw blade inside the plastic when it all cooled back down









Anyway, I ended up just freehanding the cut with some Xacto knife score marks and a hacksaw.


----------



## LocutusH

Can i join?









Modded QX-2000 mATX Cube, with some gaming hardware inside (sig).


----------



## LocutusH

One more


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14968969*
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded QX-2000 mATX Cube, with some gaming hardware inside (sig).


change your RAM to both on the same colored slot... it will work better and cause less problems... it will also let you OC it higer









EDIT: also, nice build


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14969119*
> change your RAM to both on the same colored slot... it will work better and cause less problems... it will also let you OC it higer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, nice build


Yeah, thx, that was a build-in-progress picture, meanwhile its in the right slot


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14968969*
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded QX-2000 mATX Cube, with some gaming hardware inside (sig).


I love your build! Also those rear fans are great, I have 2x of those (not in use currently though), push quite a lot of air despite the fact they're so small


----------



## DoctorNick

I know it needs sleeving


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14971560*
> I love your build! Also those rear fans are great, I have 2x of those (not in use currently though), push quite a lot of air despite the fact they're so small


They are good! The only negative is, if i hook up 3 of them on the provided PST cable, and connect them to my FC6, it does not show their RPM. I think it has to do with their PWM connector, and the FC6 only being 3pin. But it can control them. Ill have to connect one of them with the extra 1 pin RPM cable to the MB, and see what RPM they run at.

PS: Next week i will get a better camera, and make better photos.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14975509*
> They are good! The only negative is, if i hook up 3 of them on the provided PST cable, and connect them to my FC6, it does not show their RPM. I think it has to do with their PWM connector, and the FC6 only being 3pin. But it can control them. Ill have to connect one of them with the extra 1 pin RPM cable to the MB, and see what RPM they run at.
> 
> PS: Next week i will get a better camera, and make better photos.


I don't know why it doesn't show it but I had them connected with the PST like this
Mobo 4pin -> F Pro pwm 4pin -> F Pro pwm 4pin and finally a GT AP-14 3pin
And when I adjusted the speed of the mobo fan slot, the GT also adjusted. Weird huh









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick;14971626*
> 
> I know it needs sleeving


Pfft, it's still gorgeous. It's amazing how good those fractal cases really are.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14977066*
> Pfft, it's still gorgeous. It's amazing how good those fractal cases really are.


I really like them! I wish they would do a M Atx Array case. The M itx looks so nice.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;14978803*
> I really like them! I wish they would do a M Atx Array case. The M itx looks so nice.


I don't really like that case actually. Compared to other mITX cases, it's too big, expensive, and not enough of the right features. The cases I really admire are the mATX ones like the Arc Mini and Define Mini. Beautiful.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14980435*
> I don't really like that case actually. Compared to other mITX cases, it's too big, expensive, and not enough of the right features. The cases I really admire are the mATX ones like the Arc Mini and Define Mini. Beautiful.


See its funny you say that because the Arc Mini and Define Mini to me are too big for SFF, even though they are good looking cases. The Array is quiet small and compact, if they just made it wider for a Matx it would be perfect.


----------



## jamesman32

Just doing a followup on this build here - http://www.overclock.net/14958863-post2594.html

I finished painting my SG05. Pics below. For those wondering, I used a painting sponge and some red Rustoleum spray paint to get the effect.














































What do you guys think?


----------



## Tator Tot

That paintjob looks sweet man









Definitely better than I would expect if you told me the method.


----------



## adjas

looking good, now to switch that 6970 with a 6990!!!!!

you'd be exhausting air from the front and back of the case, that I want to see.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14990597*
> That paintjob looks sweet man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely better than I would expect if you told me the method.


Thanks! I've also tried a similar painting style with a paint brush and white interior paint. It provides for a slightly different style along the same lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas;14990664*
> looking good, now to switch that 6970 with a 6990!!!!!
> 
> you'd be exhausting air from the front and back of the case, that I want to see.


If I had the money, I'd totally try it! Although, I'm not quite sure the PSU would be able to handle a 6990 either... I suppose I could also try an ATX PSU mod


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;14985867*
> See its funny you say that because the Arc Mini and Define Mini to me are too big for SFF, even though they are good looking cases. The Array is quiet small and compact, if they just made it wider for a Matx it would be perfect.


Yeah, the Array is small and compact compared to most mATX, but considering it's an mITX cube it's ginormous. Room for six 3.5" HDDs in front of the mobo. I'd rather get the SG05 with 1ODD, 2 HDD, and much smaller for half the price. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful case, but just not what I would look for in SFF. I'll just never have that many hard drives. Now, the Arc Mini is larger yes, but I consider anything less than ATX as SFF. And compared to other mATX tower cases, it's a beauty and has all the functions I would want from mATX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32;14990576*
> Just doing a followup on this build here - http://www.overclock.net/14958863-post2594.html
> 
> I finished painting my SG05. Pics below. For those wondering, I used a painting sponge and some red Rustoleum spray paint to get the effect.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It's really awesome. Got this marbled effect going on. I personally don't like it on the fan grill because the extra holes makes it lose the depth that gives that marbled look. Everywhere else is fricken sweet though.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15000132*
> It's really awesome. Got this marbled effect going on. I personally don't like it on the fan grill because the extra holes makes it lose the depth that gives that marbled look. Everywhere else is fricken sweet though.


I didn't initially paint the grill because of the same loss of depth you're talking about. But, after looking at the case for an hour, the grill just stuck out too much being that it was all black, so I had to paint it as well. It was really quite the eye-sore.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32;15002686*
> I didn't initially paint the grill because of the same loss of depth you're talking about. But, after looking at the case for an hour, the grill just stuck out too much being that it was all black, so I had to paint it as well. It was really quite the eye-sore.


Ah, yeah I could see that being a problem, too. C'est la vie. Just nitpicking though, still makes me jelly.


----------



## tobsmonster2

Anyone got the Titanium version of the FT-03? I'm dying to see a build in that case lol


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobsmonster2;15031340*
> Anyone got the Titanium version of the FT-03? I'm dying to see a build in that case lol


What's the difference with the Titanium version? The added grill on the side panel?


----------



## tobsmonster2

Just the colour as far as I can see. It looks amazing. It doesn't come out til the 7th of Oct here in the UK though, so I'm not sure if I should wait or just get the black model


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


What's the difference with the Titanium version? The added grill on the side panel?


They all have the grill on the side. The black one is the best looking


----------



## Miptzi

Yo guys heve seen or had a In Win Dragon Slayer ?

It catched my attention. I'm in for a 2x240mm internal rad loop, top and front.
The case seems to have the adequate room withou being huge. I wanted a smaller case, but the WC loop is decided, and Matx cubes or other minitowers can't handle those parts all inside.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi;15048388*
> Yo guys heve seen or had a In Win Dragon Slayer ?
> 
> It catched my attention. I'm in for a 2x240mm internal rad loop, top and front.
> The case seems to have the adequate room withou being huge. I wanted a smaller case, but the WC loop is decided, and Matx cubes or other minitowers can't handle those parts all inside.


The Dragon Slayer or it's slightly more tame brother (BR655) are both excellent cases; They're also rather small for what you would expect.

Still; not perfect mATX towers by any means.
If you like the design, pick it up.


----------



## Miptzi

I need it to handle the all internal loop. It's the onlyone in my mind, besides the GMC/Auzentech Corona. The Corona is EOL, impossible to find here.

Here in Brazil we have so few options, no Fractals, no Lian Li, no Silverstone, no cubes, no nothing....

I have a server rig, so the gamer onw just use 1 SSD. I can remove all drive bays, thin rad in top and thick rad at front. I always use mid end vga, so no lenght issues for the front rad.

Reservoir near the 24p hole on the tray, and pump on the bottom. Pretty "makeable" with some cuts..


----------



## duniek

BEFORE:
e8400 @ 1,8
2gb
zotac 9300itx wifi
60gb inferno
picopsu 120
power consumption 40-50W









AFTER:
atom 270
2gb so dimm
d945gsejt (with built in psu)
60gb inferno 
power consumption 15-20W
noise - 0dB









FINAL LOOK:


----------



## a pet rock

Beautiful. Is that a homemade case?


----------



## madsvg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14808944*
> Check out this thread http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?238548-****-PHINIX-NANO-TOWER-****-Smallest-and-most-powerful-mITX-rig-!!!... It's a sweet build












Now I want to do something like that as well... Any ideas on how he got the LED's to function? Is it just to buy a set of LED strips and connect it to the psu or do you have to install alot of resistors as well?


----------



## antipesto93

Just finished my SG05 build, (For gaming at uni







)
Sg05 + 450w
i5 2500k
Asus P8h61-I
Asus HD6870
4GB Memory
c300 SSD + 320gb 2.5" Hdd
Stock cooler

gpu was a very tight fit, if it was 1mm longer there is no way it would have gone in without modding the case

All cost under 500 pounds, i was going to use a h70 but surprisingly the stock cooler is fine. at stock, The only issue i am having is that the cpu does not go into the Turbo frequency even though it is enabled in the bios?


----------



## EpicPie

Nice Mini-ITX rig, makes me want to switch over.


----------



## jellis142

Very nice







I'll try to fit what I have into one. With a new motherboard obviously...


----------



## DisappointMe

Here is my v354 with an H100. Excuse the sloppyness and bad pictures, have lots of homework! 

























As you can tell, my drill slipped. Nothing a little rattle can paint job can't fix.


----------



## Mergatroid

Awesome job fitting an H100 in there.


----------



## LocutusH

Made a worklog topic here for my SFF build too


----------



## Konkistadori

FD-Mini.
First WC-experiment.

Wasnt fully finished in this photo...

No hdd:s in place







..


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DisappointMe*












What did you cut the holes with? I was going to do this to my FT03 but I chickened out


----------



## DisappointMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


What did you cut the holes with? I was going to do this to my FT03 but I chickened out










Just a 4.5" hole saw attached to a cordless drill, and I think a 1/4 drill bit for the screw holes, then some odd looking bit attached to a air compressor to smooth out the edges. Are you happy with your current cooling? As long as you do a better job than what mine came out to be I'd say go for it!


----------



## Danker16

Jesus, I definitely fell in love with these small form factor cases. Now getting my own will be my next pursuit! time to go job hunting lol


----------



## denial_

I got a stupid question for you guys, how do put pictures of your computers in your post? It only pops me a windows to enter an URL?


----------



## lagittaja

Upload your pictures to some imagehosting website like example imageshack, photobucket, tinypic and so on and so on.
And then upload your pictures there, then get the direct url or whatever it is called
Its quite easy after all.

Sent from my HTC Desire running InsertCoin


----------



## adjas

you can add the images of your system to your album, here in OCN. (just make sure to lower their rez and size)


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=5173


----------



## Derek1387

I get to join the group... picking up Cold Rush's SG05 build... cant wait!


----------



## rptw

i wouldnt say my rig is beastly but its new so here goes, details in sig


----------



## Derek1387

Love that side window.....hmmm


----------



## jamesman32

Finally finished my SG05 build by cutting, drilling, and riveting in a pair of windows.


----------



## adjas

any change in temps by installing those windows?

they limit the air vents in the case.


----------



## Derek1387

Jamesman, do you have a build thread? You are giving me some.good ideas for my Silverstone that's on tge way


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adjas*


any change in temps by installing those windows?

they limit the air vents in the case.


Kinda hard to tell from the pics, but not all the mesh grill was cut out on the GPU side. I left enough so that the 6970 fan can pull air straight through, so there was no temperature increase on that side. On the other side of the case, near the CPU and PSU, I didn't see any increase either.

In all actuality, the loss of venting only served to direct the airflow from the front 120mm fan all the way to the back of the case, where it really needed to go to cool down the motherboard and socket. It also added a bit of sound dampening, due to the plain fact that there were less holes for sound to escape from.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derek1387*


Jamesman, do you have a build thread? You are giving me some.good ideas for my Silverstone that's on tge way


Derek, I'll send you a PM with some start to finish pictures I've taken. All the mods are very simple and only require hand tools. I have access to a machine shop, but I didn't use any power tools except a drill for some rivet holes.


----------



## lagittaja

Edit asdasdasd wrong thread

Sent from my HTC Desire running InsertCoin


----------



## DevilGear44

Due to my career choice, I unfortunately have to part ways with my sig rig and the desktop market in general, even my beloved small form factors. Instead I have made the transition to the mobile market with the recent purchase of an Asus G53SX-A1. But I shall live vicariously through you guys. Keep the builds a'comin!


----------



## adjas

you can go back, but you can never leave......


----------



## Mergatroid

No home base to keep your computer at?


----------



## DevilGear44

Currently in schooling/training in chicago. I'm nervous about shipping it that far and even if it makes it here in one piece I'd need to turn in paperwork to get it approved so I can have it in my room (Navy regs and such) and when I get done in a year or so its gonna be a nightmare trying to get it home. (Normal people would not have these problems but I am on a naval base with no means of transportation with strict and limited access to the outside world, and bound by traditions such as keeping the right hand free and empty at all times to salute officers...how am I supposed to carry a computer?)

So, I gave my desktop to my friend (he has a decent system of his own) and he maintains it and keeps it on so I can access all of my files over the internet. By the time I get somewhere sorta permanent with a little more freedom i'll get my desktop again, but by that time, it'll probably be build-time.


----------



## jellis142

I would HATE to part ways with a rig like yours







I'm moving into a tiny apartment and may need to go SFF again, I can't maintain an ATX system when there isn't even enough room for a proper microwave.


----------



## ablearcher

Ah, we'll always love you









DevilGear44, you and that one mod (back in your SG05 days) were the ones that really piqued my interest in making small powerhouses. Not just that... the fact that it was even possible was _unconsiderable _to me before I followed your builds









As far as laptops go, the G53 isn't a bad choice. Large, yes, but well priced and powerful for it's purpose. The only thing I wish it didn't omit was Optimus, but that's probably because the 120Hz versions of the G53 would be incompatible with the Intel IGP (IGP limitations).


----------



## DevilGear44

Who knows? Maybe i'll be back in the club sooner than expected. But I'd have to go extreme sff, like the cases that mount on the back of a monitor...

Not to mention my superiors and roommates would think I was building a bomb when all the parts start arriving. XD


----------



## ablearcher

lol. Maybe the stealth bomber laptop will be sufficient... for the time being


----------



## DevilGear44

Gonna miss the crap outta my SSD and soundcard, though...


----------



## ablearcher

Replace HDD with SSD (does the G53 allow for dual HDD?), and get NFB-12 connected via USB







(iirc, most ASUS laptops allow for 3.5mm--> TOSLINK optical, too







).


----------



## cruisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesman32*


Finally finished my SG05 build by cutting, drilling, and riveting in a pair of windows.





























Is that ur sig rig? if so did u do any modifications to fit the 6970? also can u tell me the geight and length of the case?

Im thinking about making a pc like that for the living room to hook up to the TV X_X. My sig rig does fine but playing on a 55" NX810 is to tempting =( and i cant bring mine down as its to big for the living room.


----------



## Derek1387

I talked to him about that. Said he had to modify the fascia a bit to get that card to fit snugly. BUT, it can be done.

Mine has a 460GTX in it... think I am going to try and stuff my new 6870 in it....


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruisx*


Is that ur sig rig? if so did u do any modifications to fit the 6970? also can u tell me the geight and length of the case?

Im thinking about making a pc like that for the living room to hook up to the TV X_X. My sig rig does fine but playing on a 55" NX810 is to tempting =( and i cant bring mine down as its to big for the living room.


Sig rig? Yes it is

Modifications? Yes. I cut a hole in the front of the case's steel paneling, and then another hole in line with it in the front fascia of the case as well. 6970 sits about flush with the outside of the front of the case.

Case dimensions? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...63149&Tpk=sg05


----------



## Miptzi

Guys, I got a strange, uncommon case for my build.
After 2 months searching, finally got one worthy the challenge.

Its ATX, but its still tiny. Like the Auzens Toast and Corona, it REALLY lacks depth (350mm) with standart ATX height (415mm)

This weird case comes with pre drilled front for 2x120mm, and thats awesome. Cheap as hell too. Just something like 29U$ for me. 
Top mounted PSU, so I'll reverse the back back panel to inverse ATX, and cut a rad in top ( I'll use M-atx board) and a rad in front since I use short video cards....

I couldn't find pics, but the size and specs are good enough. It was a lucky shot, but appears to be clutch!
Pics as soon as I recieve it.

For anyone curious,

ThermalMaster TC-102 (by Cooler Master ) 
TC-102-KKN1


----------



## DevilGear44

I feel alive agaaain!! A real computer for the first time since June!!


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;15283837*
> I feel alive agaaain!! A real computer for the first time since June!!


pics or it did not happen

-doober


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;15283837*
> I feel alive agaaain!! A real computer for the first time since June!!


Pix?


----------



## DevilGear44




----------



## ablearcher

lol, well, if you are in the USN (or any US Armed forces), it would explain why a large laptop is more useful to you.

Enjoy your system


----------



## DevilGear44

I'm pleasantly surprised. Even after owning/using high end desktops. Really makes you realize how overkill most of our rigs are. (Guess I didn't need a GTX 480 to play TF2 and Minecraft







)


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;15295430*
> I'm pleasantly surprised. Even after owning/using high end desktops. Really makes you realize how overkill most of our rigs are. (Guess I didn't need a GTX 480 to play TF2 and Minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Just like I didn't need quad fire on a CPU that bottlenecks 9800s... But its nice to say u have it


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15296936*
> Just like I didn't need quad fire on a CPU that bottlenecks 9800s... But its nice to say u have it


Wouldn't it be nicer to have cross/trifire and actually be able to _utilize_ it?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;15296944*
> Wouldn't it be nicer to have cross/trifire and actually be able to _utilize_ it?


lol... yah







... especially since my board doesn't actually support cross-fire and i only have 3 x16 slots and was running 4 cards with extenders







... they weren't used for gaming anyways though


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15298169*
> lol... yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... especially since my board doesn't actually support cross-fire and i only have 3 x16 slots and was running 4 cards with extenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... they weren't used for gaming anyways though


oh..you were doing *THAT*


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;15299937*
> oh..you were doing *THAT*


lol... Yes... I was "folding"







... Lol... And I havent gotten introuble for mentioning it anywhere in a wile, so I don't think it's a problem to talk about bitcoins anymore since it is no longer profitable to mine (as BTC are $4 ea and the difficulty is crazy high)


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;15295430*
> I'm pleasantly surprised. Even after owning/using high end desktops. Really makes you realize how overkill most of our rigs are. (Guess I didn't need a GTX 480 to play TF2 and Minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


so what did you do with all your sweet old rigs?

-doober


----------



## i-[BuFF]




----------



## xPrestonn

^^that is really slick looking!


----------



## blooder11181

whe have the same cooler?


----------



## mnkeyprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32;15237687*
> Finally finished my SG05 build by cutting, drilling, and riveting in a pair of windows.


one of the best paint jobs i have ever seen on a pc









howd you do it?


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnkeyprince;15304511*
> one of the best paint jobs i have ever seen on a pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> howd you do it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32;14990576*
> Just doing a followup on this build here - http://www.overclock.net/14958863-post2594.html
> 
> I finished painting my SG05. Pics below. For those wondering, I used a painting sponge and some red Rustoleum spray paint to get the effect.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> What do you guys think?


There ya go.


----------



## i-[BuFF]




----------



## Mergatroid

Amazing all the stuff you can fit in that case. Love the way your fan controller is mounted.


----------



## swat565

What cpu cooler is i-[BuFF] using on his new rig?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swat565;15332979*
> What cpu cooler is i-[BuFF] using on his new rig?


Scythe Shuriken Rev.B


----------



## toyz72

hey guys...i just got my rig up and running. i'll be going with a small case down the road, so forgive me for my p180 mini. i'm still in the process of odering more parts also. so far this is what i'm running...

i5 2500k
gene-z z68
g.skill 8 gig 1600
wd black 1tb sata 3 with m4 64 gig caching
corsair hx750 psu
2x sapphire 6870's (ref)


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;15356028*
> hey guys...i just got my rig up and running. i'll be going with a small case down the road, so forgive me for my p180 mini. i'm still in the process of odering more parts also. so far this is what i'm running...
> 
> i5 2500k
> gene-z z68
> g.skill 8 gig 1600
> wd black 1tb sata 3 with m4 64 gig caching
> corsair hx750 psu
> 2x sapphire 6870's (ref)


im not 100% sure. but wouldnt the m4 be better off as a boot drive considering its such a high performance drive,


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;15356052*
> im not 100% sure. but wouldnt the m4 be better off as a boot drive considering its such a high performance drive,


beleave it or not..it's doing a very good job running intel srt. i dont use very many programs, so its working out very well. boots fast and loads fast. i'm running it in enhanced mode, which doesn't risk my system in power outage or ssd failure.


----------



## Scorpion49

Can I join? This looks like a good club









70% finished, specs in sig:


----------



## BBEG

Scorpion, you've gotta share some build specs with us for that little monster.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;15505507*
> [URL=http://www.vaughanpl.info/vortex/wp-content/uploads/its-beautiful.jpg%5B/imfg]http://www.vaughanpl.info/vortex/wp-content/uploads/its-beautiful.jpg[/imfg[/URL]] Scorpion, you've gotta share some specs with us for that little monster.[/QUOTE]
> 
> it's in his sig


----------



## Noteleet

Cellphone pic of what I crammed into my Lian Li PC-Q25.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15505570*
> it's in his sig


Except, you know, the rads, the case mods, and the other things that are fairly interesting about that build. It's begging for a build log.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;15506044*
> Except, you know, the rads, the case mods, and the other things that are fairly interesting about that build. It's begging for a build log.


There is one: Link

Been following it for a while. Good stuff.


----------



## BBEG

Situational awareness fail for BBEG.









Thanks for the link, time to read.


----------



## Stensby

Posting in here with my sexy FT03 build!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;15507850*
> Situational awareness fail for BBEG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, time to read.


Haha no Problem I should have included it all anyways! The radiators are Black Ice Pro II compact, they're the smallest I could find and still only barely fit. By barely I mean they touch both sides of the case when its closed. But still, 120.4 seems to work very well even in the confined space. The i5 at 4500mhz only gets up to 55*C and the GTX 590 barely makes it to 42*C under load even after a few hours.

CPU block - XSPC Raystom
GPU block - XSPC RZR590
1/2" ID Primochill UV red (didn't think it would be able to bend enough without kinking but it works fine)
Fans - 4x Cooler Master Sickleflows

Idle temps - CPU 23-25*C // GPU 28-30*C
Load temps- CPU 50-55*C // GPU 38-42*C

Compared to before in the HAF X stock GPU cooling and H50 on the i5
Idle temps - CPU 34-37*C // GPU 48-52*C
Load temps - CPU 62-66*C // GPU 79-83*C

I have the D5 set on 3, which seems to be enough flow without making too much noise. I'm trying to figure my way around speedfan right now to have the fans turn down a little because they do make some noise at 2000rpm but so far this program is a mystery to me.


----------



## yashau

Well I've started building my rig and I hope to get it finished within 2 months (due to budget constraints). Here's what I plan on having so far

Core i5 2500K
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z *
Mushkin Redline 2x4GB 1600MHz
Sapphire HD6970 reference card with backplate (bought) *
PC-V354R *
Crucial M4
2x Spinpoint F3 HDDs (bought)
Corsair H50 (already have) *
Silverstone 750W Gold with short cable set

I previously asked what GPU to get for my build and almost everyone said to go reference so after scouring the internet for a while I managed to get hold of one. My main gripes right now are the motherboard and the case. I'm not really sure if it's worth getting the Maximus IV Gene-Z over another motherboard. The only reason I'm considering it is because it's the only mATX 1155 motherboard with onboard USB 3.0 headers. I'd love to be proven wrong though. I need advice on the case too. I heard the case scratches easily but how easily I couldn't really find out. And erm is there any other case of the same size that is a better bang for the money? Also is buying an H80 over the H50 worth it?

If you have any input on this build whatsoever please let me know I really appreciate input.

Thanks!


----------



## Doober

major update to my system

I got my first ATX mobo and my first SLI setup, I went with the MSI 990fx due to price and PCIx layout and overall look.

pics below

before the gpus









after the gpus









ya it is a little bit cramped since the case in only 17.30" x 5.80" x 14.20" smaller than my 2 previous mAtx cases in overall cubic in.

luckily though in games like BF3 and SC2 the gpus both level out at about 74c and the phenom II 955 hits about 56c. Obviously I cannot go with gpus that are any longer and the only way I see this getting any more powerful is to grab a new bulldozer chip and maybe an SSD

-doober


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober;15515916*
> *snip*
> 
> luckily though in games like BF3 and SC2 the gpus both level out at about 74c and the phenom II 955 hits about 56c. Obviously I cannot go with gpus that are any longer and the only way I see this getting any more powerful is to grab a new bulldozer chip and maybe an SSD
> 
> -doober


Wow thats quite packed in there. Looking good though. How are your temps on the 460's?


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15516413*
> Wow thats quite packed in there. Looking good though. How are your temps on the 460's?


74c load in games running dual monitors which i can live with

-doober


----------



## Michalius

My first beastmode SFF build. Though, the Arc mini is pretty darn close to a small midtower. Not much smaller than the Storm Scout even.


----------



## Derek1387

That is pretty... very pretty.


----------



## MoMurda

How do you like that XSPC setup? Was thinking about getting it for my NZXT Rogue.


----------



## Michalius

I'm really happy with it. I'm a big fan of bay pump/res's to reduce clutter for watercooling in cases. The performance I'm getting out of it is exceptional for sure.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15556786*
> I'm really happy with it. I'm a big fan of bay pump/res's to reduce clutter for watercooling in cases. The performance I'm getting out of it is exceptional for sure.


Do you think it could also handle a GPU on the loop?


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;15557107*
> Do you think it could also handle a GPU on the loop?


Most likely, yes. RX240 would be better suited for it though.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15557581*
> Most likely, yes. RX240 would be better suited for it though.


Dang dont think that one will fit in my NXZT Rogue.







Might try two rads though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;15557859*
> Dang dont think that one will fit in my NXZT Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try two rads though.


Black Ice GT Stealth rads should.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15558172*
> Black Ice GT Stealth rads should.


Those are even thinner than the RS240. They perform a lot better? If so, am interested.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15558172*
> Black Ice GT Stealth rads should.


Thank you! I was actually just looking at those. They are kind of expensive but I heard they perform really well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15558382*
> Those are even thinner than the RS240. They perform a lot better? If so, am interested.


Yep, they perform better.

The only other slim RAD that I would choose above those is the new Swiftech MCR-220, but I think it'd be a bit to big with the pump on there.


----------



## Michalius

Thank you so much!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

May not be the smallest, but its still a mATX case/build


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


May not be the smallest, but its still a mATX case/build
*snip*


I love it! I have NEVER seen anyone use that crazy Asus sticker, but it looks really good on your build. Very nice machine.


----------



## Xinoxide

Anybody smell that?


----------



## Molten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


May not be the smallest, but its still a mATX case/build





































































































Wow, that looks awesome! I jelly.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i-[BuFF];15314309*


See your feet.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten;15601588*
> Wow, that looks awesome! I jelly.


Why include that long list of pictures in your reply considering the same long list of pictures is only a couple of posts above yours?

Don't matter to me, but people on slower connections may not appreciate it. Easy to pick out one or two pics you really like and edit out the rest.


----------



## ekg84

recently finished my Fractal core 1000 gaming build, love the case even tho there is no cable management whatsoever


----------



## Jeci

That is beautiful ekg84. Nice job with the cable management nonetheless!


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> Wow, that looks awesome! I jelly.


did you REALLY just quote all those pictures just to say it looks good? for the love of god, just reply. or pick one to quote that you especially like.


----------



## ruairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> recently finished my Fractal core 1000 gaming build, love the case even tho there is no cable management whatsoever


I dunno if theres space but I think it would look a whole lot better with a second 120mm there


----------



## b0z0

Anyone know where I can buy a Lan Gear Da Box in the U.S.? And do you know if I can fit a H70 in one??


----------



## sdst

Silverstone FT03 build inside and outside:


----------



## Michalius

How are the temps on that GPU? I know that the 90 degree cases don't work properly with non-reference cards.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> That is beautiful ekg84. Nice job with the cable management nonetheless!


Thanx man im still working on the cable management, this case really stimulates creativity with cable organization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruairi*
> 
> I dunno if theres space but I think it would look a whole lot better with a second 120mm there


I was thinking about it - second fan would fit if u move bottom fan all the way down, but cooling wise it doesnt really need more fans, btw core 3000 comes with 2 fans slots in front , i got one of those as well


----------



## Michalius

I love your builds man.


----------



## koulaid

Just finished 2 days ago!


----------



## sdst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> How are the temps on that GPU? I know that the 90 degree cases don't work properly with non-reference cards.


Temp are about 5-10 celcius higher than what i find in reviews for this card. Could put second 80mm fan on bottom if needed but wouldnt recommend this setup for xtreme overclocking.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> recently finished my Fractal core 1000 gaming build, love the case even tho there is no cable management whatsoever


Where the harddrive?

Great Computer. I would have gotten this if not it can only do 2 hard drives.


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my Micro HTPC.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Where the harddrive?
> Great Computer. I would have gotten this if not it can only do 2 hard drives.


Thanx, i got an ssd and a regular 3.5" hdd hidden in 5.25" bays. U can have more than 2 hdd's if u keep stock vertical bracket which i removed.


----------



## Xyphyr

Best phone shot I could do in the basement.









Little beast indeed!


----------



## Miptzi

Fractal is really kicking some serious butt


----------



## EpicPie

@ Xyphyr, what case is that? :0


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Xyphyr, what case is that? :0


Fractal Design Define mini


----------



## 2002dunx

Not quite a beast, but an i7-870 + Gigabyte H55N-USB3 mITX in a Fractal Design Array R2 case, with a GTX 460 and 3 x 1 TB WD HDD's.

dunx


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Not quite a beast, but an i7-870 + Gigabyte H55N-USB3 mITX in a Fractal Design Array R2 case, with a GTX 460 and 3 x 1 TB WD HDD's.
> dunx


Pictures please! I Love these cases.


----------



## Scorpion49

Coming soon:


----------



## armourcore9brker

Made an mITX Llano rig over the summer.
Wanted to fit two 3.5" drives for a Raid-1 array with a 2.5" for program storage and an SSD for OS.
Stock case was a no-go so I cut out all the supports inside, moved the PSU to the front, and managed to fit an H80 with a slim fan in there.
Same width as an SG05 but shorter in height and longer in depth.
Project overall was more of a proof-of-concept design to see if I could do it. I know that the hole for the H80 is off and it could be a lot cleaner in general.

Will probably redo case mod with the same model case when Ivy comes out and the 7000 series is out.

Album because I suck at taking pictures and don't want to post 20 up here.

Here's one (you can see where my screwdriver slipped bent some fins on the h80).









Couldn't fit a proper socket on the back to I had to cut a slot for it and have a part of it hang out.









Offset hole. Although it did help me position the H80 while trying to screw it in. There was literally no room for me to put a plate that the H80 could mount to so I had to settle with the lid.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdst*
> 
> Silverstone FT03 build inside and outside:


i just finished this build and man what a pain to build but looks nice when done, mine does look as clean as yours, but i have the cd rom installed and still have the 120mm angles fan installed, and i have a non reference 6970 with ther wind force cooler and has really good temps, thinking about installing the top gpu 80mm fan


----------



## trulsrohk

Been meaning to get this put in here





It is my sig rig, love the case for this sort of build


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> Been meaning to get this put in here
> 
> It is my sig rig, love the case for this sort of build


You got an ares in there?


----------



## trulsrohk

I did indeed, this has to be one of the smalles cases able to fit one without modding.

I wager it would fit a mars II as well actually.


----------



## Jeci

My rig/setup.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My rig/setup.


What...No Ram


----------



## essential2

Hi, I need a little help ...
I got the flex Seasonic 250 power supply , but not like him back on the internet looking for pictures.
In particular see the attacks of the connectors, I do not know how to feed
my sata devices, CD-ROMs and hard drives
Someone tell me how prepared would know ... I'm almost desperate (see photo)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## armourcore9brker

If I remember correctly, that is a connector that is used so that a server company (That is a server power supply not necessarily flexATX) can use what ever connectors they want. It is used so that there is no extra connectors in the server case.

Yup X-bit confirms: Source
Quote:


> The output cables are obviously designed for OEMs. The mainboard power cable is quite normal but the rest of the cables can be called modular. There is a 10cm tail going out of the PSU which ends in a 12-pin connector a bunch of cables is attached to. Thus, the SS-250SU can be instantaneously tailored by Seasonic to the particular client's needs.


Don't know where you bought it but I'd contact Seasonic and ask them for a cable if possible.


----------



## Scorpion49

Its done except for a few finishing touches (need new SATA cables, PCI-E blockoffs, a few small things)


































LOL cable management... took like 3 hours to get it to where the side panel wouldn't bow out.


----------



## Febreze

Fractal Arc Mini with window mod and hdd cages removed.


----------



## Jeci

Both very nice systems!


----------



## catcherintherye

@scorpion nice job man! I'm drooling. But it's good that you've shown what can be done with the Arc Mini case.

@Febreze Can you show more pics of the window mod that are more direct and clearer? Thanks!


----------



## Febreze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> @Febreze Can you show more pics of the window mod that are more direct and clearer? Thanks!




I cut the window where it will show the CPU Cooler and to see the SLI setup, in the mean time 2nd card was taken out for modifications.


----------



## catcherintherye

thanks man, looks clean! Did you use a jigsaw?


----------



## Febreze

i used a dremel.


----------



## ekg84

just installed psu/OD bays cover and my freshly made clear side panel on my Core 1000 gaming build


----------



## Febreze

That's a badass mod. Always thought of that case with modding potential. I'd say the only downfall to that case is that there is no cable management, at stock =D


----------



## Miptzi

so much WIN on this rigs!!!!!!!!

my case is no Matx, but a very small ATX....
and my rig is Matx at the heart...

I cant reply to my own thread anymore... sigh....


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnkeyprince*
> 
> one of the best paint jobs i have ever seen on a pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> howd you do it?


lol, it actually looks like granite!


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*


That looks really freakin kewl! Also, I have that stand and for the most part, it was horrifically wobbly. Might want to get a different stand for your case.


----------



## ekg84

Thanx for a nice comment, btw i use that stand just to take pictures, normally i keep my PC on the PC desk, but again thanks for the recommendation


----------



## stealthybox

@ekg84

I think that the way in which you went about applying a "window" to the Core 1000 is very ingenious, simple, and clean.
I didn't know anything about the Core 1000 before seeing your build and am now practically in love with the case as it's both elegant and price friendly ( in comparison to an SG05+ITX board) while retaining a small footprint.

I'm planning to build my first box within the season, and as soon as I saw the side fanhole, I've been thinking about a simple way to get some transparency on that sidepanel,
so I apologize for if, when the time comes, my build turns out to be a carbon copy of yours :l ( I _really_ like what you did with fans. The entire thing is just so beautiful and small )

P.S. I've been trying to find the answer to this:
How much space exactly is there inbetween the motherboard tray and the rear panel? Could I get away with a non-modular PSU and still fit even the thickest of unsused cables back there?
I think pci-e power cables are about the thickest, although maybe molex are. Will they be able to fit back there even if they're sleeved if I devoted, say, an hour to cable management?

Thanks in advance.
Again, I _love_ the build


----------



## Warhaven

@ekg84

I think I actually like it better without the smoked plastic.


----------



## jamesman32

I've got another new system for you guys. This one is a low power (150w PicoPSU powered) ITX Gaming Bench. It handles Source games like TF2 pretty well, even at high settings @ 1920x1200. It's also extremely light due to the small components and all aluminum construction. Tell me what you think!

Hardware -
Foxconn H67S
Intel Core i5 2400s
Silverstone NT07
8Gb G. Skill DDR3 1333mhz
XFX Radeon HD6670
150w PicoPSU
120gb OCZ Solid3 SATAIII SSD
500gb WD Caviar Blue 2.5" HDD

Bench -
7"x7"x3.5" box dimensions
3/4"x3/4"x1/16" Aluminum Angle construction
White pop-rivets
Square plexiglass panels for HDD and MB support

Pics -


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> @ekg84
> I think that the way in which you went about applying a "window" to the Core 1000 is very ingenious, simple, and clean.
> I didn't know anything about the Core 1000 before seeing your build and am now practically in love with the case as it's both elegant and price friendly ( in comparison to an SG05+ITX board) while retaining a small footprint.
> I'm planning to build my first box within the season, and as soon as I saw the side fanhole, I've been thinking about a simple way to get some transparency on that sidepanel,
> so I apologize for if, when the time comes, my build turns out to be a carbon copy of yours :l ( I _really_ like what you did with fans. The entire thing is just so beautiful and small )
> P.S. I've been trying to find the answer to this:
> How much space exactly is there inbetween the motherboard tray and the rear panel? Could I get away with a non-modular PSU and still fit even the thickest of unsused cables back there?
> I think pci-e power cables are about the thickest, although maybe molex are. Will they be able to fit back there even if they're sleeved if I devoted, say, an hour to cable management?
> Thanks in advance.
> Again, I _love_ the build


First of all thank you kindly for nice comments it is always pleasant when someone likes and appreciates what you do.

When i was planning this build i was in the same boat with you, i tried to find some info on the space behind the mobo tray but i simply couldnt find anything. I had an idea from pictures so i decided to order it and see myself what it looks like. In reality there is like 5mm of space behind the mobo tray so its near to impossible to hide any cables there, which i was originally hoping to do. But since this is OCN we dont give up that easily here







So i found another solution to organize cables: i bought modular psu which helps to reduce total amount of cables, then i single sleeved all cables to make them look neat. But it still didnt look the way i wanted to so i made a psu cover which hides most of cables now.

I like the case, its not the best quality but its pretty affordable. Id say in this case modular psu is a must have. I mean if you make a cover the way i did you can hide even sheaf of cables from non modular psu behind it, but i'd say its really worth investing extra $20-30 into modular unit. If you are interested in making the cover here is how i made it:

at first i wanted to use black acrylic, but i had some super old case laying around so i just took it's side panel and cut the cover out of it, it went easier than i expected actually. to make it look better i decided to make it curved. I used $25 Black&Decker rotary tool to cut the metal and set of hand files so clean the edges.










then i tried it on, drilled 4 holes:










and at last spray painted it with few coats of flat black:










and voila:

before:










after:










I used fan screws to mount the cover.

And to show off all the work i did to the case i decided to cut fully clear side panel - i used smoked acrylic which i bought long time ago but havent used. U can order acrylic from several websites online some even offer cut-to-size option, i had to cut mine myself so i just clamped it to the table and used very sharp knife cut it then i broke extra pieces off and sanded edges. Then i drilled 6 holes in it and used thumb screws to mount it:

















Again, thx for comments, good luck with your build and have a nice modding


----------



## Qu1ckset

i love that case, they should come stock like that lol


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> {snip}


WOW.

thank you for all of your answers and more!
+rep'd

I really do appreciate the information on the Power Supply.
In that case(no pun intended







), I'll definitely stick with my original choice of either the Raidmax or the OCZ modular units.

I'm honestly very glad that you took the time to document the build a little bit more.
I was much more impressed by your 1000 than I was with your 3000, even in it's quaintness and simplicity.
Didnt feel as if it was getting the attention it should've been









It's also nice to see that that Black&Decker gets the job done just as well.
I was considering picking one up when I was contemplating the SG05, as alternative to the much more expensive Dremel models.
It looks like your money goes just as far, so I guess that's going on my list







...

Again, really appreciate the time you put into that response.
How's that Vegas Duo working for you in terms of temps? (I know it's just an i3 but im curious







)
Do you like it in terms of sound? The fan comes with those LED's already?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32*
> 
> I've got another new system for you guys. This one is a low power (150w PicoPSU powered) ITX Gaming Bench. It handles Source games like TF2 pretty well, even at high settings @ 1920x1200. It's also extremely light due to the small components and all aluminum construction. Tell me what you think!
> Hardware -
> Foxconn H67S
> Intel Core i5 2400s
> Silverstone NT07
> 8Gb G. Skill DDR3 1333mhz
> XFX Radeon HD6670
> 150w PicoPSU
> 120gb OCZ Solid3 SATAIII SSD
> 500gb WD Caviar Blue 2.5" HDD
> Bench -
> 7"x7"x3.5" box dimensions
> 3/4"x3/4"x1/16" Aluminum Angle construction
> White pop-rivets
> Square plexiglass panels for HDD and MB support
> Pics -


wow love the idea








i got a frame around that size.. but older itx hp going in it xD
looks real nice though







might copy ur idea but atx xD


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> {snip}
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> thank you for all of your answers and more!
> +rep'd
> 
> I really do appreciate the information on the Power Supply.
> In that case(no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'll definitely stick with my original choice of either the Raidmax or the OCZ modular units.
> 
> I'm honestly very glad that you took the time to document the build a little bit more.
> I was much more impressed by your 1000 than I was with your 3000, even in it's quaintness and simplicity.
> Didnt feel as if it was getting the attention it should've been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also nice to see that that Black&Decker gets the job done just as well.
> I was considering picking one up when I was contemplating the SG05, as alternative to the much more expensive Dremel models.
> It looks like your money goes just as far, so I guess that's going on my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Again, really appreciate the time you put into that response.
> How's that Vegas Duo working for you in terms of temps? (I know it's just an i3 but im curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Do you like it in terms of sound? The fan comes with those LED's already?
Click to expand...

That blac&decker tool is really nice especially for the money. I recommend it. Regarding psu choice i'd pass on raidmax units. OCZ modular psu's are not the best but their ok. If u r on the budget i can recommend Rosewill Hive series

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182131

Vegas duo fan comes stock with those led's and moves decent amount of air. I have it cooling oced 2600k in my other machine . Noise wise imo its not too loud either.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> If u r on the budget i can recommend Rosewill Hive series
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182131


Rosewill has stepped up their game (or OEM supply) in the PSU department.

This Rosewill is an even better choice, if you don't mind a non-modular unit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182066

I was told on the PSU section (by well respected folks), this 450w PSU will easily power a GTX580... Which attest's to it's quality.









And a review for the PSU:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=250


----------



## golfergolfer

@ekg84

Just wondering do you know if it would be possible to do some modding to the front of the case and then be able to put in two 120mm fans?

Do you know if a Corsair H50 would be able to reach from the CPU to the front 120mm fan?

Also where did you put your hard drives? I dont see them...

I know that there are a lot of questions but i really like this case and i just need to confirm a few things... Not many people have this case that i can ask... Thanks for your time and i cant wait to hear back from you.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> @ekg84
> Just wondering do you know if it would be possible to do some modding to the front of the case and then be able to put in two 120mm fans?
> Do you know if a Corsair H50 would be able to reach from the CPU to the front 120mm fan?
> Also where did you put your hard drives? I dont see them...
> I know that there are a lot of questions but i really like this case and i just need to confirm a few things... Not many people have this case that i can ask... Thanks for your time and i cant wait to hear back from you.


I was thinking about adding second fan as well, but that would require a little bit more modding - stock 120mm fan would need to be moved all the way down and obviously fan hole would need to be cut, but it's possible, i was thinking to add 2nd fan primarily cause i expected airflow to be insufficient with single 120mm in front. But in reality even 1 fan is doing pretty good job so i decided to leave it the way it is for now, i might do it in future though.

H50 mounted in front would reach cpu socket with no problem, i got Coolit Eco which is very similar, so i kinda tried it on and it would work.

And regarding HDD's - i have ssd and hdd sitting in 5.25" bays. I used adapters to mount them. The case come with 1, u'll need to buy 2nd one separately.

If u have any more questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> I was thinking about adding second fan as well, but that would require a little bit more modding - stock 120mm fan would need to be moved all the way down and obviously fan hole would need to be cut, but it's possible, i was thinking to add 2nd fan primarily cause i expected airflow to be insufficient with single 120mm in front. But in reality even 1 fan is doing pretty good job so i decided to leave it the way it is for now, i might do it in future though.
> H50 mounted in front would reach cpu socket with no problem, i got Coolit Eco which is very similar, so i kinda tried it on and it would work.
> And regarding HDD's - i have ssd and hdd sitting in 5.25" bays. I used adapters to mount them. The case come with 1, u'll need to buy 2nd one separately.
> If u have any more questions dont hesitate to ask.


Wow your so helpful







Rep+
I am strongly looking into this case now and i think i will get it but i would want to be able to put a 240mm rad in the front of it so i would have to mod it a lot... but with the price of this case worse case if you mess it up just go get another one... For now though it is good to know that an H50 would reach to the front of the case so that i can keep my CPU nice and cold till then... The reason why i ask about the HDD's is because i have a 1TB and a 2TB and will be getting an SSD and i don't know where to put it all if i take out the hard dive bays... I am afraid that if i do put the two 120s in the front that i will have to go into the 5.25 bays and that wouldn't be good because then i have no room for the HDD and SSD... is there anywhere else that looks like a good spot for them? That is the only thing holding me back right now... Just the fact that i have no idea where to put them


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Wow your so helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+
> I am strongly looking into this case now and i think i will get it but i would want to be able to put a 240mm rad in the front of it so i would have to mod it a lot... but with the price of this case worse case if you mess it up just go get another one... For now though it is good to know that an H50 would reach to the front of the case so that i can keep my CPU nice and cold till then... The reason why i ask about the HDD's is because i have a 1TB and a 2TB and will be getting an SSD and i don't know where to put it all if i take out the hard dive bays... I am afraid that if i do put the two 120s in the front that i will have to go into the 5.25 bays and that wouldn't be good because then i have no room for the HDD and SSD... is there anywhere else that looks like a good spot for them? That is the only thing holding me back right now... Just the fact that i have no idea where to put them


even if u decide to add 2nd 120mm fan you can still keep odd bays intact, as i said before, u'll just need to move bottom fan all the way down. That way you wont have to cut 5.25" bays but only front side. And regarding ssd placement i was thinking about it too, cause originally i was debating whether i need optical drive or not so i thought i'd drill few holes and mount it upside down here:


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ya i like the idea of putting it there.... but can you move the front fan down more? by the looks of you pic from the front of the case it is already all they way down.... also if i mounted the SSD there i would just have to be careful as to how much room i would have because i would want a 240 rad so if i cant move the front fan down enough or i just simply don't have enough room for the rad then there goes the idea of being able to have 2 HDD and 1 SSD... hmmm sometime in the new year i will pick up this case and try a few of these things out. Thanks for you help and if you have anymore ideas or just something you want to share plz go ahead and do it


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Ya i like the idea of putting it there.... but can you move the front fan down more? by the looks of you pic from the front of the case it is already all they way down.... also if i mounted the SSD there i would just have to be careful as to how much room i would have because i would want a 240 rad so if i cant move the front fan down enough or i just simply don't have enough room for the rad then there goes the idea of being able to have 2 HDD and 1 SSD... hmmm sometime in the new year i will pick up this case and try a few of these things out. Thanks for you help and if you have anymore ideas or just something you want to share plz go ahead and do it


Im not sure if 240 rad would fit there, but i know for sure that front fan can be moved down like half inch which would allow to install second one above:



good luck with your build


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^

You are so helpful you know that... WOW i dont know what to do about it.....







thanks so much


----------



## subtec

There is zero chance of fitting a 240 rad in the front without using the lower 5.25" bay space.

Look at the measurements:

-Case is 355mm tall
-Two 5.25" bays (~43mm tall each) = 86mm

So even excluding everything else and pretending like there's no margin between the top of the case and the 5.25 bays, we only have 271mm left.

-A 240 rad is 240mm plus another ~40mm for the endtanks/ports, so ~280mm total

Not going to happen.

The way you _could_ possibly do it is to get two single 120mm rads and orient them with the ports to one side. They'd need to be not much wider than the fan though (e.g., XSPC EX, Koolance v-series, EK Coolstream XT, Magicool).


----------



## Kaneda13

just ran across this thread, thought i would post up some pics of my mATX to get some feed back...


----------



## eskamobob1

looks realy nice and clean... im prity impressed... i also like light up block and bay-res


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> just ran across this thread, thought i would post up some pics of my mATX to get some feed back...
> "Snip"


Looks really good was going to do the same but i have found another case 10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> There is zero chance of fitting a 240 rad in the front without using the lower 5.25" bay space.
> Look at the measurements:
> -Case is 355mm tall
> -Two 5.25" bays (~43mm tall each) = 86mm
> So even excluding everything else and pretending like there's no margin between the top of the case and the 5.25 bays, we only have 271mm left.
> -A 240 rad is 240mm plus another ~40mm for the endtanks/ports, so ~280mm total
> Not going to happen.
> The way you _could_ possibly do it is to get two single 120mm rads and orient them with the ports to one side. They'd need to be not much wider than the fan though (e.g., XSPC EX, Koolance v-series, EK Coolstream XT, Magicool).


Hmm you seem to be right.... I guess i can go into the one drive bay but then i am back to square one on finding a place for my hard drives... Thanks for you help even though it has put me in a tough place


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hmm you seem to be right.... I guess i can go into the one drive bay but then i am back to square one on finding a place for my hard drives... Thanks for you help even though it has put me in a tough place


y not just get the midi instead of the mini? its designed to take a 240/280mm rad up front and a 360/420 up top... that should fit yor bill prity nicely, and no modding required... just take out/move drive bays


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hmm you seem to be right.... I guess i can go into the one drive bay but then i am back to square one on finding a place for my hard drives... Thanks for you help even though it has put me in a tough place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y not just get the midi instead of the mini? its designed to take a 240/280mm rad up front and a 360/420 up top... that should fit yor bill prity nicely, and no modding required... just take out/move drive bays
Click to expand...

Well i was planning on getting the mini and then it would be easy to do what i want. But i found that to be a SFF case the arc mini was just too big. The Core 1000 is still not a true SFF but it is closer to it and that is what i want. I dont mind doing some modding to the case i just have to be able to make sure i have room for everything. ATM i dont have room for the HDDs and SSD so i have to work on that... thinking maybe on the roof of the case somehow...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well i was planning on getting the mini and then it would be easy to do what i want. But i found that to be a SFF case the arc mini was just too big. The Core 1000 is still not a true SFF but it is closer to it and that is what i want. I dont mind doing some modding to the case i just have to be able to make sure i have room for everything. ATM i dont have room for the HDDs and SSD so i have to work on that... thinking maybe on the roof of the case somehow...


lol... ok... just checking







... well GL with your build


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Can't remember, but I'm pretty sure I signed up for this a long while ago. There is no spreadsheet that I can see though.

Been with the mATX platform since 2009.
Have had a Mini P180 since then. The Mini P180 started off as an i7 920 w/ R2G board and an 8800GTS in March of 2009. I then went to a GTX260 in April to replaced the aging 8800 series card. I watercooled it internally for 4 months, and then in July of 2009 I sold off my i7 920 setup and WC'ing to downgrade back to a Q6600/DFI Lanparty P45. The Q6600 lived in the Mini P180 for over a year until I went back to the x58 platform with the i7 950 and R3G board coupled with dual XFX 6950 Ref cards. I've been rocking this setup since January 2011. And now, for the first time in almost 3 years, I've upgraded my case and CPU once again. This time to a TJ08-E and an i7 970. I do plenty of video encoding and CPU intensive work.

For the foreseeable future, I will rock an mATX setup. There is just something about packing all this power is such a small package.
My next line of upgrades will be something along the lines of an HX1000, an 8c/16t CPU, next gen Crossfire/SLI cards, and probably a Fractal Define Mini with a full internal watercooling loop again.
These upgrades are off in the distance, but something for me to think about and piece together.

Full Rig specs in sig below.


----------



## Derek1387

My next Build?

Cubitek Mini Tank ITX Watercooled machine.


----------



## toyz72

heres my arc mini.


----------



## opinena

Hi all,

spring before upgrading to Ivy Bridge, I made minor changes in exchange SSD (Samsung 830,128 gigabytes), VGA (Gigabyte GTX 560 OC) and low-profile fan.

more in the first album:
http://opinena.rajce.idnes.cz/


----------



## golfergolfer

ekg84 a quick question here... I was just wondering if you knew how much room there is between the top of the motherboard and the bottom of the PSU?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ekg84 a quick question here... I was just wondering if you knew how much room there is between the top of the motherboard and the bottom of the PSU?


It's only a few mm if I remember correctly... Around 5 or so


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> It's only a few mm if I remember correctly... Around 5 or so


hmm ok thanks for your help


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> It's only a few mm if I remember correctly... Around 5 or so


i have just checked its actually a little bit more - around 10mm


----------



## golfergolfer

Ok 10 mm thanks very much.


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT, my new memory upgrades kits showed up last night.


----------



## Brummy182

My MATX Dragon slayer


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My rig/setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What...No Ram
Click to expand...

LOL!, Yes i actually notice it. but surprise that jeci didn't reply your post. So guess its his own *invent* magic for video games & video editing without rams.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> WOOT, my new memory upgrades kits showed up last night.


you have officaly been shunned







... lol... jk... but y u running mac









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> LOL!, Yes i actually notice it. but surprise that jeci didnt reply your post. So guess its his own *invent* without rams for gaming rig.


lol...posted a rate my cables when i first joined.... i had forgot to actualy install any cables in the pic i posted


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> you have officaly been shunned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... jk... but y u running mac


It's what i used for every day stuff (i'm just more comfortable with it than Windows, but i boot into Windows 7 Ultimate for gaming.


----------



## GAMERIG

*before/B]


After


all parts transfered from Cube case to new Micro rig which is easily access & more space for cooling.









I will sell both SG02-B and SG05-B on ebay or this forum..*


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

My baby, a Silverstone TJ08-E!


----------



## Jeci

TwoOctavesUp: That's so tidy! Beautiful!


----------



## b0z0

Just received my SilverStone FT03 black today


----------



## greg677

Heres my Beastly Silverstone SG04-FH named "The Eliminator" ;p built over the past months as several
spontaneous ideas appeared in my head, enjoy some eye candy









Rear 3/4 view showing the 13.3' screen and adjustable horizontal feet


Landscape View to allow for gaming at proper resolutions, instead of gaming on portrait
(which I don't advise unless your doing eyefinity)










I love comparing SFF to full tower cases especially when yours has more POWUHH!!!!


Another Nice comparison picture from left to right. SFF to mATX to ATX to Full ATX.


Then during early October I decided to do a bit of cutting to the chassis seeing as my 2600k
on idle was 65 degress STOCK :O


Another angled pic before it went to be painted. the extra rectangular cut-outs allow you to see the back of the mobo








I could not put it on the Right side panel as that is where my screen goes










Back from paint, whilst being painted I took the liberty to make a new bottom panel out of 1cm acrylic


Then I received the USB 3.0 upgrade kit and started to shorten the cable. its stock size was roughly 45cm!!!


This was certainly new to me to strengthen (and make it harder to bend) they put string within the cable why??


After i had finished shortening the USB 3.0 Cable i proceeded to fit the bottom of the case. I must say it turned out very well


After 2 Hours later I finally assemblled the computer after all of the difficult cable managing (if there was any ;p)


Completed product showing top fan and the rear of the motherboard


Close up of the Rear Motherboard visual mod


Volia!! Completed Computer


Now I am just waiting for my 3 Enermax Twister Bearing Vegas Trio which I did order 2 weeks
before Christmas and have still not received them, once they arrive this will set the computer off an night









Running nicely on 4.6 GHz on 1.355v on idle 35 ~ 40 and on load 50 ~ 60

Now to wait for then new line of processors coming April







so I can have an overclocking frenzy!!!!

I hope you enjoyed looking at my build and it may have inspired some newcomers, if you have an idea to do on your computer don't be afraid to give it a go









I wish everyone a safe and fun 2012








Regards Greg


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg677*
> 
> Heres my Beastly Silverstone SG04-FH named "The Eliminator" ;p built over the past months as several
> Volia!! Completed Computer


is that a monitor mounted or installed in that case if so more pics on how its done please


----------



## greg677

lol its actually a tv mounted inside the computer, unfortunately at the time of modding the tv to go in the case I didn't think to take pictures







but if you would like to know, the tv I used is a vivo 13.3' tv screen



The reason being is because i want to use HDMI so i can convert it to minidisplay port to I can feed it out the case to the graphics card. the motherboard for the tv is the size of a gtx 580 so i just attached the tv motherboard to a PCI slot bracket



the most trickiest part was lengething the wires for the tv to display, after I completed that the wires needed to be twisted crazily to prevent interference on the screen as I had encountered fuzziness like a tv on no channel only it was fuzzing on my hdmi input










after i had solved the interference problem i just went and lengthened the infared sensor so i can use the remote as well as the daughter board for the tv input buttons which I had mounted in the 3.5 inch bay in the door


Then for the TV PSU I mounted at the rear of the case


And that's the entire process just connect the TVs hdmi to the graphics card and you should get input, as I said im sorry from not taking pictures at this point as this process essentially make this computer get the wow factor


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg677*
> 
> lol its actually a tv mounted inside the computer, unfortunately at the time of modding the tv to go in the case I didn't think to take pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you would like to know, the tv I used is a vivo 13.3' tv screen
> 
> The reason being is because i want to use HDMI so i can convert it to minidisplay port to I can feed it out the case to the graphics card. the motherboard for the tv is the size of a gtx 580 so i just attached the tv motherboard to a PCI slot bracket
> 
> the most trickiest part was lengething the wires for the tv to display, after I completed that the wires needed to be twisted crazily to prevent interference on the screen as I had encountered fuzziness like a tv on no channel only it was fuzzing on my hdmi input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i had solved the interference problem i just went and lengthened the infared sensor so i can use the remote as well as the daughter board for the tv input buttons which I had mounted in the 3.5 inch bay in the door
> 
> Then for the TV PSU I mounted at the rear of the case
> 
> And that's the entire process just connect the TVs hdmi to the graphics card and you should get input, as I said im sorry from not taking pictures at this point as this process essentially make this computer get the wow factor


Coolest thing i have ever seen! EVER!


----------



## animal0307

The start of my Minecraft server/Lanbox.

Q6600

Zotac 9300 G-E ITX

4gb G Skill Pi 1066

PicoPSU 106-XT

All gonna be stuffed into an NES case, I know, not original but I don't care. Gotta find a different CPU cooler though. There will be a build log at some point.


----------



## Doober

my secondary rig, made form old parts. The newest addition is the 5870 that I just got for 149.99 shipped new from a place someone on here recommended for someone else's build. I noticed the qc sticker on the 5870 shows that it was inspected the 23 Nov 2011 which seems odd.

the specs are open box mini 180 white $49 shipped newegg, my old gigabyte 785g mobo with overclocked 955be c2 to 3.6ghz, and a dvd burner and hdd in the bottom 2 bays not visible.

I also have never used a bottom to top CPU cooler as they generally are not as efficient, but the Corsair A70 is working well, since the massive 200mm fan up top exhausts plenty of air.

This rig is also fairly silent since i run the top fan on low, and the front Silverstone BB fan has a controller (top bay) and it is low-med.

The GPU temps are great too generally not going above 60 sometimes 70 in BF3 and SWTOR.

In the end I always loved the Mini p180, but it is by no means small lol it basically is the same size as my main rig in a LianLi A59

pics



-doober


----------



## b0z0

Just finished my temp setup. Going to sleeve the cables.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my temp setup. Going to sleeve the cables.


I like how the PSU mounts in that case, I just ordered up some parts to build a mATX. I am taking one of my GTX580's from my sig rig and putting it in there.


----------



## kyle382

I really like how you did that. Classic case. ridiculous yet efficient overclocking capabilities. Thats what its all about, yea?

Thanks to those in this forum and hard forum for inspiration on my recent build. It's been a lot of fun.




in the last pic you can really get a feel for the size of the build in relation to the items on my fail desk. Its much quieter than I expected also. Playing bf3 on all ultra with this thing neatly behind my lcd.

2500k OC to 4.725 ghz stable at 52 degrees maximum load.
560 ti 448 core OC to 849 mhz at 75 degrees max load


----------



## toyz72

i see your inspiration


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k OC to 4.725 ghz stable at 52 degrees maximum load.
> 560 ti 448 core OC to 849 mhz at 75 degrees max load


i for one welcome our robot overlords
seriously though, what case _is_ that?


----------



## kyle382

haha i heard that,

DANGER WILL ROBINSON, THE BASE IS COMPROMISE

case is test bench, test bench=Lian Li pc-t7


----------



## goldbranch

This is mine. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## kyle382

very pretty, love the dual frozxorz also.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> very pretty, love the dual frozxorz also.


Very pretty!? We're not describing women here, it's a computer!


----------



## MoMurda

FT03 Titanium has been ordered and shipped. Should be here tomorrow. Got the last one from amazon.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> FT03 Titanium has been ordered and shipped. Should be here tomorrow. Got the last one from amazon.


Most amazing case I've worked with!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> very pretty, love the dual frozxorz also.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Very pretty!? We're not describing women here, it's a computer!
Click to expand...

Exactly! It's down right sexy!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> very pretty, love the dual frozxorz also.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!? We're not describing women here, it's a computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! It's down right sexy!
Click to expand...

officially sig'd









EDIT: i cant figure out how to edit my sig on new site


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> officially sig'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i cant figure out how to edit my sig on new site


Sad day. I was looking forward to being Quoted









Edit:

Go to "My Profile" and then scroll down to you sign and just below that is the option


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> I really like how you did that. Classic case. ridiculous yet efficient overclocking capabilities. Thats what its all about, yea?
> Thanks to those in this forum and hard forum for inspiration on my recent build. It's been a lot of fun.
> 
> in the last pic you can really get a feel for the size of the build in relation to the items on my fail desk. Its much quieter than I expected also. Playing bf3 on all ultra with this thing neatly behind my lcd.
> 2500k OC to 4.725 ghz stable at 52 degrees maximum load.
> 560 ti 448 core OC to 849 mhz at 75 degrees max load


is that the gtx460 2win?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is that the gtx460 2win?


Doesn't look like it. Looks like a single GPU (being located in the center, instead of being "offset"), specifically the 448c GTX560.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> in the last pic you can really get a feel for the size of the build in relation to the items on my fail desk. Its much quieter than I expected also. Playing bf3 on all ultra with this thing neatly behind my lcd.
> 2500k OC to 4.725 ghz stable at 52 degrees maximum load.
> 560 ti 448 core OC to 849 mhz at 75 degrees max load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is that the gtx460 2win?


Check the last line in his post.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Doesn't look like it. Looks like a single GPU (being located in the center, instead of being "offset"), specifically the 448c GTX560.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Check the last line in his post.


LOL i cant read


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Sad day. I was looking forward to being Quoted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Go to "My Profile" and then scroll down to you sign and just below that is the option


IT LIVES!!!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nafljhy*
> 
> oooh ooh! let me join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:


this case is awesome just built my own htpc case but yours is way better wat are the fixings in the acrylic?


----------



## armourcore9brker

*Sees Lego mobo, IDE slot, 3xxx/4xxx GPU*

Yeah I don't think that person would be reading this.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Heres my Raven, need to clean the wires up abit lol, been lazy lately


----------



## PriestOfSin

Here's a few pics of what I built this christmas break. I need to clean up the wires a bit more (it ain't easy), and find a place for that OCZ SSD. There's a 120GB SSD in the bottom that I've hidden fairly well.









By mrfuzzums3163 at 2012-01-04









By mrfuzzums3163 at 2012-01-04









By mrfuzzums3163 at 2012-01-04









By mrfuzzums3163 at 2012-01-04


----------



## TheJesus

Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now


















































Sleeving is MDPC-X. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


----------



## Simonzi

I've wanted to build a powerful ITX rig for the longest time. Just something about having such a tiny box, with so much power in it, that can just sit on the corner of your desk. Haven't gotten around to it yet, but always say I'm going to


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> I've wanted to build a powerful ITX rig for the longest time. Just something about having such a tiny box, with so much power in it, that can just sit on the corner of your desk. Haven't gotten around to it yet, but always say I'm going to


i was thinking about doing the same thing in a silverstone sg07 or sg08... but then fell in love with the tg08-e, im waiting till ces next week to see what new cases are coming out and if nothing interesting comes out , im scraping the itx rig and doing m-atx tj08-e build

thos itx builds are sooo tempting tho


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i was thinking about doing the same thing in a silverstone sg07 or sg08... but then fell in love with the tg08-e, im waiting till ces next week to see what new cases are coming out and if nothing interesting comes out , im scraping the itx rig and doing m-atx tj08-e build
> thos itx builds are sooo tempting tho


lol... i _love_ mITX/DTX builds so much because you have to get realy creative to make them look nice







... im currently working on an insert to go into an STH10 that will house an mITX build that will act as a server usualy, but can be removed for lan parties... i gues i will see just how good my cable management skills are









EDIT: dimensions at this point are just a guesstimate, but i have used 280x280x160 for the base design so far


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Here's a few pics of what I built this christmas break. I need to clean up the wires a bit more (it ain't easy), and find a place for that OCZ SSD. There's a 120GB SSD in the bottom that I've hidden fairly well.




I am not at home, but in my SG05 Build i put 2 SSDs together right here. Basically put them vertical and between the edge of the fan/rad and the edge of the case also you can do a lot better than that with the wire management lol

here is my build before putting in the 2 2.5in hdd the red square is what im talking about



-doober


----------



## antipesto93

New Silversone PS07 - (Tj08 with different faceplate / cheaper)


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> New Silversone PS07 - (Tj08 with different faceplate / cheaper)


Nice! I was wondering how the Sniper RAM looked on the Gene-Z. I like it


----------



## PixelFreakz

For your AMD/ATi people who were wondering if it could be done: it can! http://www.overclock.net/t/1198510/build-log-amd-6970-lightning-antec-kuhler-920-mod-56k-warning


----------



## Stiltz85

Just put mine together! Stupid PCI Wireless card does not agree with the mobo so I just put in another GTX 580. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## jellis142

Your wireless card doesn't work, so you just casually add another $500 GPU?

You belong on this forum.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Your wireless card doesn't work, so you just casually add another $500 GPU?
> You belong on this forum.


This.


----------



## Stiltz85

Here are some pictures, pardon the mess of wires though. I am still figuring out my hard drive placement and I am also waiting for a 2tb to arrive so I will clean things up when I install it.


----------



## Stiltz85

My bad, double post.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> New Silversone PS07 - (Tj08 with different faceplate / cheaper)
> -snip-


I actually wanted to build something with this case.

How is the bottom HDD slot mounted to the case?
How much room is in between those 25mm fans and the gpu?
How easy do you think it would be to modify the front panel door?

I like this case over the TJ-08e since 120mm generally have better static pressure than 180mm fans which means that better rads can be put in.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The Temjin looks great.. sometimes I wish I'd gotten it instead (bought my case + PSU used for about $140 altogether, with the Nexus fans and Noctua included too).


The 6990 is, oddly enough, quieter than my old GTX 580 in this machine.


----------



## antipesto93

^Nice! - I think the ft03 looks better than the TJ08
-At least when the ft03 is all closed up, looks so cool








tj08 is nicer inside but just looks like a normal case..


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> ^Nice! - I think the ft03 looks better than the TJ08
> -At least when the ft03 is all closed up, looks so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj08 is nicer inside but just looks like a normal case..


I love the FT03 in terms of aesthetics and form factor, but as a performance case the TJ08-E definitely seems to have better airflow. The only reason I'm envious of it is that 180mm air penetrator...


----------



## kriios

Speaking of the TJ08-E. ^^^ I just finished building mine today







Enjoy! Someone asked about using extensions and I do indeed use Bitfenix Alchemy cable extensions on my rig. Almost every cable has extensions. Only way to fit all the excess cable was to ziptie them in the optical drive bays. Can't see them


----------



## Shiveron

Your GTX 570 looks like its being bent upwards just to fit in there :x


----------



## Stiltz85

Yeah, you should remove the rubber pad. That can't be good for it.


----------



## LegitSticks

Can I ask where I can get this sleeving from? How do I know what length sleeve to get and which one? I would really like to sleeve my cables.

P.S. I live in Australia.

Thanks!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegitSticks*
> 
> Can I ask where I can get this sleeving from? How do I know what length sleeve to get and which one? I would really like to sleeve my cables.
> P.S. I live in Australia.
> Thanks!


MDPC, Paracord, FTW PC, and a couple of other companies that sell sleeving. I ordered about 120 feet (40 meters) of sleeving total, but I have plenty left over. I didn't sleeve everything though.


----------



## LegitSticks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> MDPC, Paracord, FTW PC, and a couple of other companies that sell sleeving. I ordered about 120 feet (40 meters) of sleeving total, but I have plenty left over. I didn't sleeve everything though.


Do I have to buy heatshirnk if I buy sleeving? Also how do I cut the sleeving?

Thanks.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegitSticks*
> 
> Do I have to buy heatshirnk if I buy sleeving? Also how do I cut the sleeving?
> Thanks.


Not necessarily. I would recommend it because it will help.

Just use scissors and then slightly melt the end to keep it from fraying. MDPC will give you a good guide


----------



## arctg




----------



## Stiltz85

I used 550 paracord for my bit of sleaving on my 2.5" hard drives.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg*


whats brand of the case ?


----------



## reflex99

looks like an FT-03 if you as me


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg*


Fantastic work!








Love the shroud (or whatever you call it) design over the gpu area. Gives it a nice clean look.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> whats brand of the case ?


Ft03. There's a link to the build log in his sig.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Ft03. There's a link to the build log in his sig.


I love my FT03. The best case I've worked with.


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Your GTX 570 looks like its being bent upwards just to fit in there :x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Yeah, you should remove the rubber pad. That can't be good for it.


Yeah I noticed that after I took the pictures, so I took it out right away


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Ft03. There's a link to the build log in his sig.


Dude, I did not notice a link in his sig.







So you are right its definitely FT03..









I admitting you I thought FT03 is so ugly case for thousand years.. Till I saw arctg's FT03 case as Wow factor, now FT03 case is so beautiful!


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, I did not notice a link in his sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are right its definitely FT03..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admitting you I thought FT03 is so ugly case for thousand years.. Till I saw arctg's FT03 case as Wow factor, now FT03 case is so beautiful!


It looks like a normal FT03 with the sides off.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> It looks like a normal FT03 with the sides off.


The only drastic difference I can detect is the custom shroud/duct on the left for the GPU.


----------



## Nocturin

Question for you clubbies:

for x79 mATX

the Asrock Extreme4-m

or

MSI X79MA-GD45?

why?

Features and ports are similar. Please help, thinking about the asrock board as it's the only one I can find reviews on.

Most likely going into a fractal design mini (for price) with a 6950.

I'm skipping this gpu generation for the next (7k series and 6/7xx from the green camp) because priceerformace for the 6950 is still the sweetest.


----------



## Stiltz85

I've got the ASRock and I have no complaints, though I have not heard much about the MSI X79MA-GD45 so I really can not offer guidance on how they compare.


----------



## TheJesus

If it ever comes to market, the Gene-Z X79 would be amazing.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I've got the ASRock and I have no complaints, though I have not heard much about the MSI X79MA-GD45 so I really can not offer guidance on how they compare.


Thanks for the feedback. No reviews on the MSI board that I can find, non on the egg either







.

Must be brand-spanking new, but the Asrock board seems to do well/better than most other x79 boards (by 1-2% but almost 40% cheaper)

I read somewhere that the Asrock board can't OC via BLK, can you confirm or deny this?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If it ever comes to market, the Gene-Z X79 would be amazing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Condensed!


Don't tempt me anymore!

I love the ROG brand and the quality is there.
Any eta on release? This would seal the deal, so to speak.


----------



## armourcore9brker

If I decide to go with SB-E instead of Ivy then I will definitely wait for the Asus board. Their ROG boards always get support for WCing it seems and I'd wait for it but that is me. If you need it now I say go for the Asrock board.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If I decide to go with SB-E instead of Ivy then I will definitely wait for the Asus board. Their ROG boards always get support for WCing it seems and I'd wait for it but that is me. If you need it now I say go for the Asrock board.


Yea, I've thought a little bit more about it and I'm going to stick with the 2500k and the gene-z and put the extra monies into the gpu and ssd.


----------



## Stiltz85

Got P14100 on air with my ASRock Extreme4-M
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2583141


----------



## friend'scatdied

Updated (sidegrade):



Cards with a backplate are almost ridiculously difficult to remove with the NH-D14 installed in an mATX mobo/case. I can't access the PCIE retention clip without a very long and narrow object, and the 140mm centre fan is not removable while the card is installed. It's incredibly annoying.


----------



## 2mer

Can the h60 be place with the tubes on the bottom? Sugo sg05


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2mer*
> 
> 
> Can the h60 be place with the tubes on the bottom? Sugo sg05


I don't think so, and I wouldn't want to try, since the memory chips are right there.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I have been in here before and asked questions (shout out to ekg84 (i think) huge helper) but I can finally put a pic of my rig in here! tell me what you think


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Yo!


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well I have been in here before and asked questions (shout out to ekg84 (i think) huge helper) but I can finally put a pic of my rig in here! tell me what you think


YEEESSSSS

this case is awesome








they sold out on the egg









On another note,
What does everybody this of Rosewill's new Ranger-M ?

seem's interesting.
it's even smaller than the Core 1000.

anyone know of any other competitors to the Core 1000 in terms of size and price?
( 14" x 16" x 7" ) or less and < 40usd

the Ranger-M can occasionally be found for 40 + free shipping and is 14" x 14" x 7"


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> YEEESSSSS
> this case is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sold out on the egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note,
> What does everybody this of Rosewill's new Ranger-M ?
> seem's interesting.
> it's even smaller than the Core 1000.
> anyone know of any other competitors to the Core 1000 in terms of size and price?
> ( 14" x 16" x 7" ) or less and < 40usd
> the Ranger-M can occasionally be found for 40 + free shipping and is 14" x 14" x 7"


I dont know of any smaller but what i do know is that my core 1000 is packed! i have two HDDS in the 5.25 bays and a bunch of cables up there. My H50 takes up some good room for sure! My point is i dont know if i would want a smaller case simply because i dont know where i would put everything and still have it look clean and nice


----------



## Miptzi

this IS the Core 1000, right?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> this IS the Core 1000, right?


Yes the picture is of a core 1000


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?

What's the 5th slot for?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?
> What's the 5th slot for?


You should make a mATX case.
Like the Vulcan
with a handle








I'd buy it.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?
> What's the 5th slot for?


I was going to go MATX and had a 5 slot case lined up for it. My assumption is that it is for people who want to run dual graphics cards and still have extra expansion cards, ie audio, tv tuners, raid, etc. Well that was my plan for it anyway.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?
> What's the 5th slot for?


With four slots, both are filled with graphics cards (sli/crossfire). It would be nice to have an extra for additional usb ports, a fan controller or the like.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?
> 
> What's the 5th slot for?


Things like the upcoming x79 Rampage IV Gene will allow us to seat the 2nd GPU in the 4th slot rather than the 3rd. Better cooling for sli/crossfire and you can fit a sound card there.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?
> What's the 5th slot for?


Because there are many motherboards that have 4 slots (or take up 4 physically) and if you want to run crossfire/SLI WITH a sound card in between, you'd have to do liquid otherwise it wouldn't work. With 5 slots you could do:

Video card / blank (card's cooler) / sound card / video card / blank (card's cooler)

Without the 5th slot it makes a sound card excessively difficult to use while crossfiring or SLI'ing.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Things like the upcoming x79 Rampage IV Gene will allow us to seat the 2nd GPU in the 4th slot rather than the 3rd. Better cooling for sli/crossfire and you can fit a sound card there.


^^^ this pretty much.

for SLi/Xfire, the cooling really suffers especially in conventional configuration. with a 5th slot. this opens up 1 slot between the 2 cards for MUCH better cooling (or allows for a triple slot card like a directCu2 for the main card that does alot of the heavy lifting anyway)


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Makes perfect sense. Thanks. Wasn't thinking about sound cards - figured most mATX guys would be using the onboard, but I guess there's enough performance mATX boards out there now that it's not necessary to sacrifice performance for mATX, including that. Just a bit of expansion. And likely most people with full ATX don't take full use of expansion capabilities anyway.

Which kind of goes to my thought process that mATX isn't necessarily about saving money so much as it is about saving space.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Which kind of goes to my thought process that mATX isn't necessarily about saving money so much as it is about saving space.


there is actual tangible benefits for mATX because of the smaller interior volume. smaller volume = less air = less flex due to compressibility of air = easier to build positive pressure = less fans required for same airflow = quieter overall system.

smaller case also reduce the distance of travel for cold air to reach hot components.

also less volume = less dead air / heat pockets.

mATX is no longer the bastard child of ATX mATX is actually my preferred form factor for performance PC because generally speaking smaller cases have less pressure leakage from the case. more pressure leakage = more fan pressure required to maintain case pressure = more noise.

also mATX is all you need in normal setting. soundcard isnt the reason for the 5th slot since gene-z already has x-fi soldered onto the board. the cooling provided by adding the 5th card slot allow for further OCing of both GPU's

besides, taken into consideration of diminishing returns, tri-fire / triple SLi isn't worth the $ so a mATX is really everything any serious gamer really need. i means, seriously, how many people ACTUALLY game with 3 x 30inch 2560x1600 monitors?







less then .1% of gamers use that resolution and that resolution is really the only reason that can justify triple SLi/tri-fire.


----------



## psyclum

btw, while i have you here, when can we expect a M90 MkII?







you know, the one with better thumb buttons with drivers that allow macroing of ALL buttons instead of just the thumb buttons?







i REALLY wanted to get the M90, but the reviews are pretty bleak atm still holding out for hope, but the naga is looking better on a daily basis


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Makes perfect sense. Thanks. Wasn't thinking about sound cards - figured most mATX guys would be using the onboard, but I guess there's enough performance mATX boards out there now that it's not necessary to sacrifice performance for mATX, including that. Just a bit of expansion. And likely most people with full ATX don't take full use of expansion capabilities anyway.
> Which kind of goes to my thought process that mATX isn't necessarily about saving money so much as it is about saving space.


For the most part its not about saving money (the Gene-Z board is $170-180). Its simply about not needing a case triple the weight to fit everything. Look at my rig, it has 3 radiators and a 5970 in a mATX case. It might be a bit cramped, but its half the weight of a friend's CM HAF932









The Vulcan was built with LAN parties in mind, which is why I got it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> also mATX is all you need in normal setting. *soundcard isnt the reason for the 5th slot since gene-z already has x-fi soldered onto the board.* the cooling provided by adding the 5th card slot allow for further OCing of both GPU's
> besides, taken into consideration of diminishing returns, tri-fire / triple SLi isn't worth the $ so a mATX is really everything any serious gamer really need. i means, seriously, how many people ACTUALLY game with 3 x 30inch 2560x1600 monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less then .1% of gamers use that resolution and that resolution is really the only reason that can justify triple SLi/tri-fire.


You aren't very involved in audio products are you? The X-Fi chip they have on the Gene-Z is simply a Realtek chip with X-Fi emulating software. Its not even the real thing. Not that an onboard chip would ever drive 250/600 ohm headphones reasonably well









Even with 3x 1920x1080 monitors its not easy to max games smoothly. BF3 in EyeFinity on my 5970 gets torn apart pretty hard with motion blur, Ultra settings, AA/AF, etc. Tri-fire shows great improvements in different applications in different configurations. It should be evaluated on a case-by-case basis, not a general coverage of unneeded.


----------



## Miptzi

I went from a maximus III gene "X-Fi" to a Xfi xtremeMusic......

worlds apart.... literally.... not to mention higher end soundcards


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> I went from a maximus III gene "X-Fi" to a Xfi xtremeMusic......
> worlds apart.... literally.... not to mention higher end soundcards


I went from the IV Gene-Z's "X-Fi" on my Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm headphones to an Asus Xonar Essence STX... I wanted to rip the X-Fi chip off my board, should say something about how awesome it is


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You aren't very involved in audio products are you? The X-Fi chip they have on the Gene-Z is simply a Realtek chip with X-Fi emulating software. Its not even the real thing. Not that an onboard chip would ever drive 250/600 ohm headphones reasonably well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with 3x 1920x1080 monitors its not easy to max games smoothly. BF3 in EyeFinity on my 5970 gets torn apart pretty hard with motion blur, Ultra settings, AA/AF, etc. Tri-fire shows great improvements in different applications in different configurations. It should be evaluated on a case-by-case basis, not a general coverage of unneeded.


yes i did know the x-fi chip on the gene-z is actually a realtek. unfortunately, do realize very few people have audio equipment that is of sufficient quality to tell the difference. even for headphones, you'd need to be in the $250+ range to hear a difference between onboard and discrete sound card. most people simply don't have an audiophile system that can appreciate the higher end card...

as for xfire, the 5970 is the 1st generation eyefinity card designed to handle 3x1080p for gaming purpose. yes it's still stretching it alittle, but i'd be willing to bet a pair of 7970's will chew through those 1080p's w/o breaking a sweat. in the context of this discussion, we are more or less talking about future case design (5 expansion slots on a mATX case) where we are looking at 7990 or 690/790gtx. 2560x1600 has been around for awhile now. the reason it has not caught on is due to cost(most panel manufactures are tooled to produce 1080p) so there wont be a proliferation of higher resolution then 1080p for a long time. if you don't believe me, try to look for a 2560x1600 LED monitor the unfortunate fact is OLED will become common before 2560x1600 becomes common. we are at a point where GPU tech is exceeding monitor tech unless you are REALLY betting on stereoscopic 3D gaming to become common place where the monitors are actually displaying true 120hz refresh.

remember. w/o stereoscopic 3D monitors. having anything above 60hz is only good for benchmark / epeen purpose since the monitor itself can ONLY display at 60hz...


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I went from the IV Gene-Z's "X-Fi" on my Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm headphones to an Asus Xonar Essence STX... I wanted to rip the X-Fi chip off my board, should say something about how awesome it is


yeah, i've heard before that onboard X-Fi isn't any better than Realtek 889/892, sound quality wise i mean.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes i did know the x-fi chip on the gene-z is actually a realtek. unfortunately, do realize very few people have audio equipment that is of sufficient quality to tell the difference. even for headphones, you'd need to be in the $250+ range to hear a difference between onboard and discrete sound card. most people simply don't have an audiophile system that can appreciate the higher end card...
> as for xfire, the 5970 is the 1st generation eyefinity card designed to handle 3x1080p for gaming purpose. yes it's still stretching it alittle, but i'd be willing to bet a pair of 7970's will chew through those 1080p's w/o breaking a sweat. in the context of this discussion, we are more or less talking about future case design (5 expansion slots on a mATX case) where we are looking at 7990 or 690/790gtx. 2560x1600 has been around for awhile now. the reason it has not caught on is due to cost(most panel manufactures are tooled to produce 1080p) so there wont be a proliferation of higher resolution then 1080p for a long time. if you don't believe me, try to look for a 2560x1600 LED monitor the unfortunate fact is OLED will become common before 2560x1600 becomes common. we are at a point where GPU tech is exceeding monitor tech unless you are REALLY betting on stereoscopic 3D gaming to become common place where the monitors are actually displaying true 120hz refresh.
> remember. w/o stereoscopic 3D monitors. having anything above 60hz is only good for benchmark / epeen purpose since the monitor itself can ONLY display at 60hz...


I have some old Sennheiser HD280 Pro headphones that I can easily tell the difference, but now we're arguing over a moot point. I simply said that sound cards are a very valid and very widespread concern for the 5th slot.

7970s could probably handle it better (hopefully with 2 die shrinks they oughta, lol), I haven't looked into benchmarks for CF7970 on BF3 yet. I suppose, but people will still consider the case for crossfire because a 7990 at $800-900 is more of an investment upfront than a 7970 now at 550 and one later on. Same reason I went with the 5970, 6990 wasn't a big enough jump for me to drop double the amount.

I'm betting we see a huge shift in the cost of 2560x1600 monitors due to the final announcement of production 4K TVs at CES. It might also have to do with that big price-fixing scandal among LCD manufacturers over the past 10 years, lmao. OLED and 4K will probably come in together, OLED is an easier technology to produce I'd bet.

I don't think 3D is going to last for too long unless they get glasses-free, headache-free technology finalized. They could still make 120Hz monitors that don't have to do 3D (like the fake version on HDTVs now).


----------



## psyclum

all i'm saying is given the choice of better gpu performance vs better sound, most people chose better gpu performance directCu2 card is a triple slot card, which in most mATX case renders SLi/Xfire impossible. however with a 5th slot, that may not be the case since it's still possible to put a dual slot card at the end. personally i'd be interested in the 5th slot simply due to the fact i like quieter systems and having an extra slot in the middle to provide better cooling does reduce fan noise. Or provide the possibility for something like a thermalright shaman in passive mode or the Accelero XTREME Plus II for quiet operations.


----------



## friend'scatdied

AFAIK the microATX standard specifies a maximum of 4 expansion slots. There are no microATX motherboards that will support a free slot in between typical dual-slot cards. Even the Gigabyte boards that feature 3 x16 slots stipulate that only the top two slots may be used for dual-GPU configurations.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> AFAIK the microATX standard specifies a maximum of 4 expansion slots. There are no microATX motherboards that will support a free slot in between typical dual-slot cards. Even the Gigabyte boards that feature 3 x16 slots stipulate that only the top two slots may be used for dual-GPU configurations.


just as a random example of the board you mentioned


you see how the 1st and 4th slots are PCIe slots that CAN be paired for SLi in this pic?(if any artificial limitations are removed from the board preventing the slot to be used as a 2nd gpu slot) that would make the 3rd slot an empty slot for cooling air to pass through if there is a 5th slot there to support a dual slot card coming off the 4th slot. I'm not sure IF there is an artificial limitation that is built in or if gigabyte is simply stating the mATX cases does not support a dual slot card on the 4th slot. but even if there was an artificial limitation built onto the board, they can easily remove that limitation if the demand for that functionality grows.

the growth of that functionality hinges on available cases that will support that feature. and that's really all we are talking about here. making corsair cases that will support that demand.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Usually they restrict the slots because the bottom slot is going to operate at x4 or x8 instead of x16, right?


----------



## armourcore9brker

That board is limited to x4 on the third slot.

This board:








Has the last slot as x8.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Usually they restrict the slots because the bottom slot is going to operate at x4 or x8 instead of x16, right?


most of the time they limit that slot because they have a bunch of headers next to that slot so they don't want a big double slot card blocking the internal USB, chassis fan, diag led, power button/led/reset, PATA, AC97/HD audio, etc.... headers that may reside on that side of the board. all those headers can be moved elsewhere and that is really only an artificial limitation placed by the board manufacture and not part of the ATX specification.

there is no reason they can't put a x8 or even a x16 on the 4th slot. they do it all the time in a standard ATX board...

as i said before. there is a demand. and that demand will only grow if manufactures make hardware that supports that demand. it's a risk manufactures take when satisfying a demand like this. but if the risk turns out to be positive, then they have a monopoly on that niche because they are the ONLY manufacture that satisfies that demand. for example, I like the stack airflow design of the FT02, and silverstone has a monopoly over that niche of premium case market right now. the actual benefit of the stack airflow design is minimal since most of the benefit are a result of the 3x180mm fans they have blowing into the case but it still makes more sense to me to have a case designed like that so it has the shortest airflow path from intake to exhaust.

anyway, having a mATX case with 5 slots will add maybe 1 inch of height to the case. you may lose some of the "SFF" people who wants it as small as possible, but IMO you'll gain a greater share of the performance gamer market. so the question is does corsair want to bump heads with silverstone, lian li, and fractal design in an established mATX market? or does corsair want to carve out their own niche with a 5 slot mATX case targeted directly at those who intend to overclock the crap out of their mATX box with dual 7970's?







IMO it's a risk worthy of a corsair badge. i'm thinking of a scaled down 600T with native support for thick 240mm rad. retain the 200mm intake in the front. keep maybe 2x5.25 bays for pump/res or fan controller. (nobody really need an internal dvd drive these days anyway) and shorten the overall case length to reduce airflow travel from intake to exhaust. keep 1 ssd and 2 x 3.5 hdd bays in front of the PSU and make the rest of the HDD cage removable for long GPU cards. maybe squeeze a 3.5/2.5 drive dock in there somewhere on top. just keep in mind this is still targeted towards the mATX crowd so the case needs to be small enough for LAN parties. maybe some built in latchs on the bulkhead for a carrying strap.


----------



## Nick0matic

mATX cases in the level of ye olde mini P180 or the Vulcan would be nice. There aren't that many cases around, even going into mITX, save for Lian Li and some other companies. Most of the small cases cost as much as some much larger mid towers of high quality though. Case in point: Lian Li.









The market for smaller boards has been going up recently, with more powerful 8 phase or higher ITX boards and nicer mATX boards. Methinks if a greater availability and variety of smaller cases existed, the single-GPU gamer market might find it more attractive. That's somewhat personally biased, but after working with so many client ITX builds, the form factor seems to have plenty of room to expand.

The motherboards are out there. The cases, unfortunately, aren't. The choices in higher end ITX cases at the moment are Lian Li or Silverstone


----------



## psyclum

aye unfortunately there isn't much "room" for improvement(punt intended) in the ITX market. silverstone and lian li pretty much have that market covered and have made VERY successful cases based on that form factor.

mATX form factor on the other hand, is still ripe for pickin, because most of your pre built's (HP, Dell, Gateway) all use mATX board, and if anyone ever decide to upgrade their "xmas present" and wanted to buy a good case to handle a 7970 so they can play MW3 on their i5 2400s Dell piece'o'crapola, they'd likely look for a mATX or a mid tower case. I believe alot of people will gravitate towards mATX case due to the similar size to their original dell case(so they know the cables will reach when they transfer the parts over) and they wont have to find a new place to put their "new computer/case".

this would be the main reason corsair should jump into the mATX market and start competing. a 5 slot mATX case would set them apart in an already established market with fierce competition. they can come in and ride that "designed for performance" marketing publicity pretty far with the 5 slot mATX case design. kinda like how silverstone rode that stack cooling design marketing publicity from RV01 all the way up to TJ11


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

CorsairGeorge!

Make a mATX case! I know 10 people who would buy it straight away.









EDIT: Heads up!

New Mini-ITX build coming up.

- Modded DangerDen Lan Tower 450w. Case should arrive next week monday or tuesday!
- Zotac Z68/77ITX-A-E
- 2600K/3770K
- Nvidia 660 Ti or 7870. All depends on length and power requirements of card.
- Corsair H100


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well I have been in here before and asked questions (shout out to ekg84 (i think) huge helper) but I can finally put a pic of my rig in here! tell me what you think


*drooling* .... honestly this is very BEAUTIFUL and INCREDIBLE FACTOR!!!! and nice set up.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Loving this thread - just a quick question. I noticed some people really want a mATX case with 5 slots - but my question is why?
> What's the 5th slot for?


CG, I actually prefer more a traditional mATX case with the four expansion slots. a 5th slot is totally useless.
Quote:


> Most modern ATX motherboards have five or more PCI or PCI-Express expansion slots, while *microATX boards typically have only four (four being the maximum permitted by the specification)*. In order to conserve expansion slots and case space, many manufacturers produce microATX motherboard with a full-range of integrated peripherals (especially integrated graphics), which may serve as the basis for small form factor and media center PCs. For example, the Asus A8N-VM CSM motherboard (pictured right) features onboard GeForce 6 graphics, AC'97 audio, and gigabit Ethernet (among others), thus freeing up the expansion slots that would have been used for a graphics card, sound card, and Ethernet card.
> 
> *Source* From Wikipedia.org


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> CG, I actually prefer more a traditional mATX case with the four expansion slots. a 5th slot is totally useless.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Most modern ATX motherboards have five or more PCI or PCI-Express expansion slots, while *microATX boards typically have only four (four being the maximum permitted by the specification)*. In order to conserve expansion slots and case space, many manufacturers produce microATX motherboard with a full-range of integrated peripherals (especially integrated graphics), which may serve as the basis for small form factor and media center PCs. For example, the Asus A8N-VM CSM motherboard (pictured right) features onboard GeForce 6 graphics, AC'97 audio, and gigabit Ethernet (among others), thus freeing up the expansion slots that would have been used for a graphics card, sound card, and Ethernet card.
> *Source* From Wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was referencing. Even the Gigabyte boards I mentioned (pictured above) hardware-limit multi-GPU configurations to the top two PCI-E slots.

There need to be more boards like the *Z68MA-ED55* to make a 5-slot mATX case worthwhile. But even that board isn't optimal despite the ample spacing, as the bottom slot is X4. Also the ED55 only supports CrossFire, not SLI (not sure why).


----------



## armourcore9brker

The specification is for mATX motherboards. Cases don't have to follow any specific specification, they just usually abide by the industry standards.

With the move to CPUs that can supply more PCI-E lanes, motherboard manufacturers will move towards making more x16 slots and with that we can have greater flexibility with the layout.

A 5 slot mATX case would appeal to the people that spend a lot on their systems and for the extreme enthusiasts.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The specification is for mATX motherboards. Cases don't have to follow any specific specification, they just usually abide by the industry standards.
> With the move to CPUs that can supply more PCI-E lanes, motherboard manufacturers will move towards making more x16 slots and with that we can have greater flexibility with the layout.
> A 5 slot mATX case would appeal to the people that spend a lot on their systems and for the extreme enthusiasts.


What would you use the 5th slot for? No mATX motherboards would support it so you'd need a PCIE extension in order to use it (unless you're planning to have something that's not connected to the motherboard down there). Alternatively, you could have a 2-slot card as the top card (e.g. everything) and a 3-slot card as the bottom card (e.g. Asus DirectCU II).

Plenty of mATX cases have space below the 4th extension card slot without having a 5th slot.

There's not really any enthusiast mATX motherboards with the format of the Z68MA-ED55 for it to seem like a worthwhile prospect. The Z68MA-ED55 isn't even an enthusiast board despite its spaced-out PCIE layout, since the bottom slot is x4 and it only supports CrossFireX. If there were a nice motherboard with the bottom and top expansions being PCIE slots (enabling a space in between multi-GPUs) supporting both SLI and CFX with x16/x8 slots or better, I think it'd be a lot more desirable.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Two cards in SLI.
1-slot: GPU 1
2-slot: GPU-1 Cooler
3-slot: Sound Card
4-slot: GPU-2
5-slot: GPU-2 Cooler

See this:


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Two cards in SLI.
> 1-slot: GPU 1
> 2-slot: GPU-1 Cooler
> 3-slot: Sound Card
> 4-slot: GPU-2
> 5-slot: GPU-2 Cooler
> See this:


That is indeed true.

So the primary market that would exist for the fabled 5-slot mATX case would be for one single motherboard (whenever it's released). Kind of like the case market for the eVGA SR motherboards, I suppose.

There should be more mATX motherboards like that.


----------



## armourcore9brker

That's why I said,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> With the move to CPUs that can supply more PCI-E lanes, motherboard manufacturers will move towards making more x16 slots and with that we can have greater flexibility with the layout.


CPUs are getting more lanes as exemplified by the LGA 2011 series. For E-ATX/ATX that means more slots for them to do tri-fire and quad-fire. For mATX that means we can get more slots that are able to handle a full GPU. And hopefully, HOPEFULLY the rise of the DTX form factor again. Can anyone say two WC-7970s in an SG05?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> That's why I said,
> CPUs are getting more lanes as exemplified by the LGA 2011 series. For E-ATX/ATX that means more slots for them to do tri-fire and quad-fire. For mATX that means we can get more slots that are able to handle a full GPU. And hopefully, HOPEFULLY the rise of the DTX form factor again. Can anyone say two WC-7970s in an SG05?


Seems like the R4G is the exception rather than the rule though.

The market for mATX boards like the Rampage IV Gene for air cooling is probably teensy. Most of the tri-GPU mATX boards likely have some form of watercooling in mind (e.g. ASRock X79 Extreme4-M), if you consider the layout.

It's pretty cumbersome since you're rendering every IO header near the bottom edge of the motherboard virtually inaccessible.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That is indeed true.
> So the primary market that would exist for the fabled 5-slot mATX case would be for one single motherboard (whenever it's released). Kind of like the case market for the eVGA SR motherboards, I suppose.
> There should be more mATX motherboards like that.


There are a few boards with that slot layout... Asus, MSI, and Gigabyte respectively make a few. I just pulled these off of Newegg for no specific reason other than their slot layout.

This layout has it's advantages and disadvantages. During my research about a year ago I found that if you wished to utilize a 5 slot scenario you had to trade off some performance usually in the form of having to run your XFire/SLI in a 16x/4x in order to use the slot in the middle.
Things may very well change if consumers desire to take advantage of these options.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> There are a few boards with that slot layout... Asus, MSI, and Gigabyte respectively make a few. I just pulled these off of Newegg for no specific reason other than their slot layout.
> 
> This layout has it's advantages and disadvantages. During my research about a year ago I found that if you wished to utilize a 5 slot scenario you had to trade off some performance usually in the form of having to run your XFire/SLI in a 16x/4x in order to use the slot in the middle.
> 
> Things may very well change if consumers desire to take advantage of these options.


Yeah, but the problem with those boards is that the bottom slots are all x4. Besides the upcoming M4G X79, the other boards with the layout only support CrossFireX (no SLI) and are gimped because of the lane distribution.

EDIT: Actually the Z68MA-G45 also supports SLI and runs x8/x8.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, but the problem with those boards is that the bottom slots are all x4. Besides the upcoming M4G X79, the other boards with the layout only support CrossFireX (no SLI) and are gimped because of the lane distribution.
> EDIT: Actually the Z68MA-ED55 also supports SLI and runs x8/x8.


I know that most of them with run 4x in the bottom slot, but it doesn't mean you can't still run SLI/XFire. Yes you take a performance hit but by 10% at most. All I was saying is that the layout is out there and possibly being used.

That will be a limitation of the chipset used and the manufactures discretion. But with the advancements in hardware I'm pretty sure we are heading in the direction where it will be possible and practical to use a MATX board with a SLI/XFire setup and other expansion cards and to benefit from the form factor with that setup it will require a 5 slot case.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I know that most of them with run 4x in the bottom slot, but it doesn't mean you can't still run SLI/XFire. Yes you take a performance hit but by 10% at most. All I was saying is that the layout is out there and possibly being used.
> 
> That will be a limitation of the chipset used and the manufactures discretion. But with the advancements in hardware I'm pretty sure we are heading in the direction where it will be possible and practical to use a MATX board with a SLI/XFire setup and other expansion cards and to benefit from the form factor with that setup it will require a 5 slot case.


Yeah, I hope so.

I find it curious that there's any demand for bigger mATX as it is. I thought the Fractal Define Mini for example is a pretty huge mATX case. Even then, it manages to have an extra vertical expansion slot for a fan controller (which seems to be a viable demand for 5-slot cases).

Personally I wish there were better mini-ITX motherboards. The cases are way ahead of the motherboards in that space.

Also a high-end air-cooled CFX/SLI setup on those boards in a case seems pretty improbable. If you look at those boards the slot for the top card is pretty clear all the way to the right edge of the motherboard. However, longer graphics boards on the bottom will prevent access to the front panel power/reset headers (beyond other headers along that edge).

This issue does not affect other more common board layouts, since at worst the bottom card will block the fourth expansion port.

So the only realistic demand I see for mATX cases with 5 slots would be for fan controllers and the like, like the Fractal Define Mini does.


----------



## Miptzi

R4G is such a dreamboard...

droooooll


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, I hope so.
> I find it curious that there's any demand for bigger mATX as it is. I thought the Fractal Define Mini for example is a pretty huge mATX case. Even then, it manages to have an extra vertical expansion slot for a fan controller (which seems to be a viable demand for 5-slot cases).
> Personally I wish there were better mini-ITX motherboards. The cases are way ahead of the motherboards in that space.
> Also a high-end air-cooled CFX/SLI setup on those boards in a case seems pretty improbable. If you look at those boards the slot for the top card is pretty clear all the way to the right edge of the motherboard. However, longer graphics boards on the bottom will prevent access to the front panel power/reset headers (beyond other headers along that edge).
> This issue does not affect other more common board layouts, since at worst the bottom card will obfuscate the fourth expansion port.
> So the only realistic demand I see for mATX cases with 5 slots would be for fan controllers and the like, like the Fractal Define Mini does.


I think you underestimate the demand for high performance mATX. most people are "forced" to buy an ATX case right now if they want Xfire/SLi due to the lack of cooling options in the mATX case designs. sure you CAN put 2 cards in there, but if you intend to OC the GPU, or want to put a decent aftermarket cooler like the Accelero XTREME Plus II, you need that 3rd slot open for the main GPU. the load temps are high for the main gpu because it's so close to the 2nd gpu and there is hardly any room for cooling air to get in there even on the reference design cooler. the problem is worse if you are talking about an internal exhaust design for the GPU. having that 3rd slot allows FAR more options for GPU choice, cooling options, and possible OC capability. in the past, you'd need a twin gpu card like the 6990 or 590gtx with a triple slot cooler to get that kind of performance in a mATX or watch the 2 cards bake eachother to death at 85C+. opening up the 3rd slot for cooling would allow far more possibilities in the mATX market space.

no matter how you look at it. a 5 slot mATX case will still be smaller then a standard 7 or 8 slot ATX case.(assuming the designer of the case isn't an idiot) the reduction in size or more specifically interior volume of the case already have benefits on its own. cooling air does not have to travel as far to reach the hot components. hot air does not stay inside the case as long. the with the reduction in volume, it's easier to build positive pressure which means less fans are required to overcome the "flex" in the internal air. smaller case generally have less leakage so you can direct your airflow pattern better in a smaller case.

as i mentioned above, the 5 slot case will lose some of the SFF people, but those people are already eyeballing ITX anyway. if I'm looking for a small machine and don't NEED a 2nd gpu, why even have a mATX? ITX can do everything i need in a HTPC or even a small gamer box if i put a 7970 in there. if i decide to go nuts, even a 7990 might fit in some of the better designed ITX cases these days.(SG07/SG08) cooling wouldn't be much of an issue since the AP181 is less then 3 inchs away from any components that would require cooling... so why should i even bother with mATX when "better" ITX boards finally comes out?.

the current form factor battle rests in the mATX market space since there is no overclocking that is outside the capability of the mATX. it offers the same level of performance w/o the extra weight/size associated with standard ATX. standard ATX is a relic of a 15+ year old design. the most "efficient"(size, cooling, noise, performance) can be built on a mATX. the only exception would be extreme OCing that require large amount of liquid cooling.(360/480 rad)

mATX is the most practical form factor for the modern gamer if a 5th slot case is made.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I think you underestimate the demand for high performance mATX. most people are "forced" to buy an ATX case right now if they want Xfire/SLi due to the lack of cooling options in the mATX case designs. sure you CAN put 2 cards in there, but if you intend to OC the GPU, or want to put a decent aftermarket cooler like the Accelero XTREME Plus II, you need that 3rd slot open for the main GPU. the load temps are high for the main gpu because it's so close to the 2nd gpu and there is hardly any room for cooling air to get in there even on the reference design cooler. the problem is worse if you are talking about an internal exhaust design for the GPU. having that 3rd slot allows FAR more options for GPU choice, cooling options, and possible OC capability. in the past, you'd need a twin gpu card like the 6990 or 590gtx with a triple slot cooler to get that kind of performance in a mATX or watch the 2 cards bake eachother to death at 85C+. opening up the 3rd slot for cooling would allow far more possibilities in the mATX market space.
> no matter how you look at it. a 5 slot mATX case will still be smaller then a standard 7 or 8 slot ATX case.(assuming the designer of the case isn't an idiot) the reduction in size or more specifically interior volume of the case already have benefits on its own. cooling air does not have to travel as far to reach the hot components. hot air does not stay inside the case as long. the with the reduction in volume, it's easier to build positive pressure which means less fans are required to overcome the "flex" in the internal air. smaller case generally have less leakage so you can direct your airflow pattern better in a smaller case.
> as i mentioned above, the 5 slot case will lose some of the SFF people, but those people are already eyeballing ITX anyway. if I'm looking for a small machine and don't NEED a 2nd gpu, why even have a mATX? ITX can do everything i need in a HTPC or even a small gamer box if i put a 7970 in there. if i decide to go nuts, even a 7990 might fit in some of the better designed ITX cases these days.(SG07/SG08) cooling wouldn't be much of an issue since the AP181 is less then 3 inchs away from any components that would require cooling... so why should i even bother with mATX when "better" ITX boards finally comes out?.
> the current form factor battle rests in the mATX market space since there is no overclocking that is outside the capability of the mATX. it offers the same level of performance w/o the extra weight/size associated with standard ATX. standard ATX is a relic of a 15+ year old design. the most "efficient"(size, cooling, noise, performance) can be built on a mATX. the only exception would be extreme OCing that require large amount of liquid cooling.(360/480 rad)
> mATX is the most practical form factor for the modern gamer if a 5th slot case is made.


Doesn't circumvent the issue with the bottom front panel headers and any air-cooled two-slot GPU in the bottom slot longer than a 6670, though. That would have to be ameliorated (or handled by the case maker with creative header connections) to make the setup viable.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Doesn't circumvent the issue with the bottom front panel headers and any GPU in the bottom slot longer than a 6670, though.


if those aren't problems for a ITX board, do you think a mATX board cant overcome them?







front panel header, or any other header that is usually located next to the 4th slot CAN be moved elsewhere...

as far as the GPU length... that's entirely up to the design of the case... as i mentioned, the designer of the case must NOT be an idiot sorta like a job requirement for an engineer/designer if you look into existing case design of the TJ08-E, you'll see the length of both primary and 2ndary card can be exactly the same. a 5th slot card case would simply raise that 5.25 bay 1 slot higher. you'll need that extra height for a 200mm fan anyway. corsair uses 200mm fans not 180mm fans.....


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> if those aren't problems for a ITX board, do you think a mATX board cant overcome them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front panel header, or any other header that is usually located next to the 4th slot CAN be moved elsewhere


But it's not been overcome yet, so I doubt it will be addressed. If you look at a Zotac mini-ITX for example you'll see a location of the front panel headers that will never obstruct the video card.

Yet even for the Rampage IV Gene a longer dual-slot video card in the bottom PCI-E will get in the way of the front panel headers. If the R4G isn't designed with such air cooling setups made practically possible, I doubt any mATX motherboard will be. It seems SLI/XFire with the bottom PCIE slot is really only practical with a watercooling loop, at least on the bottom card. It seems like watercooling is all those bottom slots can practically be used with.

We of the enthusiast mATX crowd might as well stick to our dual-GPU single video cards.


----------



## Nocturin

Why isn't this club official?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Heads up!

There is a mATX case on the market with 5 slots. It's ugly but it's here









The Inwin Dragon Slayer.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Heads up!
> There is a mATX case on the market with 5 slots. It's ugly but it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inwin Dragon Slayer.


That thing is pretty horrendous. You might as well get a ATX case at that size/design, lol.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Why isn't this club official?


We have no really structure or leader. There isn't a list of members. It's a BA thread of MATX enthusiasts.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Why isn't this club official?
> 
> 
> 
> We have no really structure or leader. There isn't a list of members. It's a BA thread of MATX*&mITX* enthusiasts.
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya.









Pretty much. We come here to discuss our builds and ask each other questions. It is more like a long term chat room with a specific topic really. And it is perfect that way.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Heads up!
> There is a mATX case on the market with 5 slots. It's ugly but it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inwin Dragon Slayer.


interesting. didn't know the dragon slayer is a 5 slot case. overall the case can use better design like using 200mm fan instead of 140mm fan intake. the mesh side panel is abit tacky. would have done better with just a window or a window + single 140mm fan over the gpu's. interesting tho. if InWin continue with their performance focused designs, they may become another fractal design that services the segment of the market left behind by the more pricy lian li and silverstone. i remember correctly, the InWin buc actually did VERY well against other cases of similar size in both thermal and acoustical performance.

definitely a company worth keeping my eyes on from now on.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Why isn't this club official?


in order for this to be a club, certain parameter has to be established such as what qualifies as a "beastly" rig. a beastly rig 3 years ago can qualify as a clunker today in this form factor i think it would be good if someone decides to go through and catagorize each build in terms of mATX or ITX, but beyond that, i cant really say anything "disqualifies" a well built machine even if the numbers aren't too impressive.

for example, an OC unlocked Llano running Xfire wouldn't have very good numbers compared with someone running a 2600k+7970, but if it was well built i'd still consider it a beastly ITX build.

so the only way to categorize this "club" would be by form factor and the case manufacture. might be able to break that down into air or liquid cooling, but this category will definitely be dominated by air cooling due to size constriction.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. We come here to discuss our builds and ask each other questions. It is more like a long term chat room with a specific topic really. And it is perfect that way.


Thanks. That's what I meant.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

reading this thread has given me the bug to build a beastly micro ATX system.

This is the case I'll be using, when it comes out.








One site says it'll be released in March.


----------



## jellis142

Mayhem, do you have a link to that case? And does it come in an ATX version?


----------



## Captain Mayhem

they call it the Xigmatek Gigas and there's a review of it on Hardware Heaven.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1357/pg1/xigmatek-gigas-case-review-introduction.html

As for an ATX version of it; no. It's straight-up Micro-ATX/Mini-ITX


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> This was a project I already finished last fall but I figured I should post it here.
> 
> Pretty much I noticed how many people who decided to build a pc into a NES went with an Intel Atom and that bothered me. So I figured I should put a Core i5 inside mine so emulation of various consoles (including the Wii) would run much better. Obviously heat dissipation was an issue however I managed to solve this to a degree as temperatures have gone down from 90+ degrees C with the initial build even when the system was not at full load.
> 
> Here's a video I made reviewing the system:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrJgDV1GQJM[/ame[/URL]]
> 
> And here's a video displaying it's capabilities for playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl via Dolphin 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQMEdpr2t-c&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


There's this one I built. Not exactly extreme like the other builds though the case was a bit of a limitation.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> reading this thread has given me the bug to build a beastly micro ATX system.
> This is the case I'll be using, when it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One site says it'll be released in March.


That's a big little box.


----------



## Derek1387

I like.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in order for this to be a club, certain parameter has to be established such as what qualifies as a "beastly" rig. a beastly rig 3 years ago can qualify as a clunker today in this form factor i think it would be good if someone decides to go through and catagorize each build in terms of mATX or ITX, but beyond that, i cant really say anything "disqualifies" a well built machine even if the numbers aren't too impressive.
> for example, an OC unlocked Llano running Xfire wouldn't have very good numbers compared with someone running a 2600k+7970, but if it was well built i'd still consider it a beastly ITX build.
> so the only way to categorize this "club" would be by form factor and the case manufacture. might be able to break that down into air or liquid cooling, but this category will definitely be dominated by air cooling due to size constriction.


We've done this discussion before. Search all the posts that the OP made in this thread to see the intent, but short summary was that everyone is welcome, as long as they don't post pics of their full tower ATX 3xSLI rig and try to claim it's small form factor.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> reading this thread has given me the bug to build a beastly micro ATX system.
> This is the case I'll be using, when it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One site says it'll be released in March.


That little guy looks amazing. It's like a mini Magnum







. Support for SLI/Crossfire GPU's up to 32cm? Damn, that means you should be able to crossfire 2 7970's in that thing.


----------



## Qu1ckset

what case is that?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> what case is that?


Xigmatek Gigas htpc case


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> That little guy looks amazing. It's like a mini Magnum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Support for SLI/Crossfire GPU's up to 32cm? Damn, that means you should be able to crossfire 2 7970's in that thing.


I am just wondering how big it really is... cuz I had a Cubitek Mini Tank for ITX and it was just WAY too big for an ITX box.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am just wondering how big it really is... cuz I had a Cubitek Mini Tank for ITX and it was just WAY too big for an ITX box.


Watch the newegg unboxing of the case, it looks like you could fit the girl doing the unboxing inside of it.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am just wondering how big it really is... cuz I had a Cubitek Mini Tank for ITX and it was just WAY too big for an ITX box.


There's a video preview on youtube from newegg. It's not that big at all really. Bigger than most matx boxes, but not as big as an atx box yet.


----------



## MoMurda

Man that thing looks huge, but damn its really nice. I want side by side comparison pics to a FT03 and some mid towers. Just got my Titanium FT03 but Im really digging that Gigas.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Watch the newegg unboxing of the case, it looks like you could fit the girl doing the unboxing inside of it.


Agreed. Looks like a full sized ATX board in there. Also it looks like if you do SLI/Xfire your first GPU with be suffocated even more with the PSU right over it. And it looks like a PITA to install the mobo unless the bottom panel comes off.

Terrible "MATX" case in my opinion.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Two cards in SLI.
> 1-slot: GPU 1
> 2-slot: GPU-1 Cooler
> 3-slot: Sound Card
> 4-slot: GPU-2
> 5-slot: GPU-2 Cooler


Yes but I disagree this orders. why need sound card? Most cases have front I/O Panel: Spk/ Audio or Back Panel I/O Port: audio jack which one you should use for. again, five slots is totally useless! C'mon, dude... if you wanted five slots, then go buy mid-tower case have six or seven expansion slots instead of uATX.. mATX case/ mainboard are purpose for single GPU card, not SLI/CFX. If you wanted SLI card, then suggest to buy single 590 dual GPU card instead of sli two cards, simply..









mATX motherboard is mostly requiring the specify fourth component parts as mITX motherboard required two or three component parts, unfortunately manufacturers making mITX case with two expansion slots limit. . Most manufacturers making the traditional mATX/SFF case with four slots since 1997, invented and introduced to builders .








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Heads up!
> There is a mATX case on the market with 5 slots. It's ugly but it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inwin Dragon Slayer.


Yeah, few people bought it, so INWIN DS didnt selling very well, not because of ugly case.. Shoppers notice case has five slots and thinking it useless.. tell me why many shoppers bought mATX tj08e has four slots than Inwin Dragon Slayer case after launch day? *MMMM* ...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Yes but I disagree this orders. why need sound card? Most cases have front I/O Panel: Spk/ Audio or Back Panel I/O Port: audio jack which one you should use for. again, five slots is totally useless! C'mon, dude... if you wanted five slots, then go buy mid-tower case have six or seven expansion slots instead of uATX.. mATX case/ mainboard are purpose for single GPU card, not SLI/CFX. If you wanted SLI card, then suggest to buy single 590 dual GPU card instead of sli two cards, simply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX motherboard is mostly requiring the specify fourth component parts as mITX motherboard required two or three component parts, unfortunately manufacturers making mITX case with two expansion slots limit. . Most manufacturers making the traditional mATX/SFF case with four slots since 1997, invented and introduced to builders .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, few people bought it, so INWIN DS didnt selling very well, not because of ugly case.. Shoppers notice case has five slots and thinking it useless.. tell me why many shoppers bought mATX tj08e has four slots than Inwin Dragon Slayer case after launch day? *MMMM* ...


just because YOU cant find a use for a 5th slot nor can appreciate the functionality offered by a 5th slot doesn't mean there is no demand for it.

InWin isnt exactly on the ball on their marketing, and as pointed out by others, the case isn't the best looking or best designed case out there. people buy TJ08-E because it's of a quality brand, quality build, and silverstone has TONS of supporters(myself included) that doesn't mean InWin is on the wrong track. 1st generation designs usually don't work out well and 2nd generation comes industry leading products. for example, RV01 and FT01 are both IMO failures due to design flaws, however RV02 / FT02 are 2 of the best designed cases on the market today. who's to say that dragon slayer2 wont become one of those cases that rival the arc mini/TJ08-E in popularity?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Yes but I disagree this orders. why need sound card? Most cases have front I/O Panel: Spk/ Audio or Back Panel I/O Port: audio jack which one you should use for. again, five slots is totally useless!


Before you get ripped apart, some people enjoy having high quality sound. Not everyone is satisfied with on board audio.

Edit: Too late.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

I guess i'm one of the people who enjoy onboard. Of course, mine is the Via HD audio. Never heard anything so crisp and clear, and it beats my old audigy2 hands down. I do have sound functionality though my vid in the form of an HDMI output, so I can go either way.


----------



## Nocturin

hey fellas

just wanted to announce this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131805

gimme this and a 3820, and I'm all set!


----------



## psyclum

nice board, but ouch on that price tag


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> hey fellas
> 
> just wanted to announce this.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131805
> 
> gimme this and a 3820, and I'm all set!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nice board, but ouch on that price tag


Sure beats me M4A78LT M-LE with an Athlon II X3 440









Mine would have been somewhat beastly some years ago:

Fractal Design Core 1000

M4A78LT M-LE
Athlon X3 440 @ 4 cores @ 3.3 GHz
2x 2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws
Nvidia 9800 GTX+
Samsung 500 GB
Coolit Eco with 2x Scythe Slipstream
Scythe Kaze-Q Fan Controller
OCZ SZ 550 W



Spoiler: Pictures







































Not bad for a non-modular PSU


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nice board, but ouch on that price tag


compare a z68 gene-z with the x79 gene-z

z68:

Board: 189
2600K: 319
ram: 129 (4x4 rough estimate)
=
637
z79

board: 289
3820: 289
ram: 129
=
707
It's only $70 more, but in 2 years might be able to pick up a 6-core sbe-ibe for $350-400 for an upgrade if needed.
I'm in!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sure beats me M4A78LT M-LE with an Athlon II X3 440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would have been somewhat beastly some years ago:
> Fractal Design Core 1000
> M4A78LT M-LE
> Athlon X3 440 @ 4 cores @ 3.3 GHz
> 2x 2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws
> Nvidia 9800 GTX+
> Samsung 500 GB
> Coolit Eco with 2x Scythe Slipstream
> Scythe Kaze-Q Fan Controller
> OCZ SZ 550 W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a non-modular PSU


that's a mighty fine fan controller you got there, boy.







.

I think you got more cpu and possibly more gpu than I do, though







.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> that's a mighty fine fan controller you got there, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think you got more cpu and possibly more gpu than I do, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


She will be getting the Ivy treatment along with my 6870 when the 7970 6 GB Flex comes out. I love that Coolit Eco though, so quiet.


----------



## Nocturin

It's a shame there won't be any ivy-6 cores.







.


----------



## psyclum

well, i suppose the price isn't too far fetched since it does offer the same capabilities as their full sized board. still tho abit of a sticker shock for those of use who prefer to work with the mATX form factor, I guess it's a blessing that asus is willing to build a board of this power. it's always nice to have a board that can fit into both a standard and micro ATX cases

now... where is that Z79 ITX board?







i guess we'll have to give asrock alittle more time to bring that out


----------



## Nocturin

I've been fighting with myself over a 2500k or a 3820/3930k, for a few weeks, so I've done the math alot







.

z79?

wut?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Yes but I disagree this orders. why need sound card? Most cases have front I/O Panel: Spk/ Audio or Back Panel I/O Port: audio jack which one you should use for. again, five slots is totally useless! C'mon, dude... if you wanted five slots, then go buy mid-tower case have six or seven expansion slots instead of uATX.. mATX case/ mainboard are purpose for single GPU card, not SLI/CFX. If you wanted SLI card, then suggest to buy single 590 dual GPU card instead of sli two cards, simply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX motherboard is mostly requiring the specify fourth component parts as mITX motherboard required two or three component parts, unfortunately manufacturers making mITX case with two expansion slots limit. . Most manufacturers making the traditional mATX/SFF case with four slots since 1997, invented and introduced to builders .


It's not just the sound card though, the layout itself is implausible. As I analyzed earlier, no mATX motherboard can support a dual-slot graphics card in the bottom (i.e. 4th) PCIE slot. Cards of typical 9.5"+ length will obstruct the front panel headers and prevent proper operation. You are also obstructing plenty of other motherboard headers down there, such as USB. Watercooling the bottom card obviates this issue but eliminates the need of a 5-slot case (or for a spaced [1st slot + 4th slot] PCIE SLI/CFX configuration to begin with).

The only practical use for the 5th slot would be for fan controllers and silly peripherals (like this). I think Fractal did it well with a vertical 5th "expansion slot" that doesn't add to the height of the case, yet still permits use of such peripherals. In fact the Fractal Define Mini's layout prevents that 5th "pseudo" slot from impeding airflow to the 4 "real" expansion slots.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I've been fighting with myself over a 2500k or a 3820/3930k, for a few weeks, so I've done the math alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> z79?
> wut?


my bad, i mean x79 ;p fat fingers an all


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's not just the sound card though, the layout itself is implausible. As I analyzed earlier, no mATX motherboard can support a dual-slot graphics card in the bottom (i.e. 4th) PCIE slot. Cards of typical 10"+ length will obstruct the front panel headers and prevent proper operation. You are also obstructing plenty of other motherboard headers down there, such as USB. Watercooling the bottom card obviates this issue but eliminates the need of a 5-slot case (or for a spaced [1st slot + 4th slot] PCIE SLI/CFX configuration to begin with).
> The only practical use for the 5th slot would be for fan controllers and silly peripherals (like this). I think Fractal did it well with a vertical 5th "expansion slot" that doesn't add to the height of the case.


what if you used something like this?

no worry about hitting headers or other things. single slot bracker with a dual slot cooler maybe? or just single slot(wc) gpu.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what if you used something like this?
> no worry about hitting headers or other things. single slot bracker with a dual slot cooler maybe? or just single slot(wc) gpu.


Let me illustrate to better clarify my argument:










Look at those limitations. Clearly the bottom card was intended for single-slot or watercooling.

The layout on the Rampage IV Gene is actually very generous with regards to the front panel header placement. All other mATX boards (such as from Gigabyte and MSI) place that header farther away from the edge and restrict maximum GPU length even more. These mATX motherboards are at maximum about 9.6" so realistically you're limited to a board smaller than 9" (much smaller than 9" for non-ASUS boards) if you even want to turn your system on. Even a 6870 is bigger than that allowance.

So that fabled air-optimized multi-GPU use for a 5-slot mATX case is pretty unfeasible.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's not just the sound card though, the layout itself is implausible. As I analyzed earlier, no mATX motherboard can support a dual-slot graphics card in the bottom (i.e. 4th) PCIE slot. Cards of typical 9.5"+ length will obstruct the front panel headers and prevent proper operation. You are also obstructing plenty of other motherboard headers down there, such as USB. Watercooling the bottom card obviates this issue but eliminates the need of a 5-slot case (or for a spaced [1st slot + 4th slot] PCIE SLI/CFX configuration to begin with).
> The only practical use for the 5th slot would be for fan controllers and silly peripherals (like this). I think Fractal did it well with a vertical 5th "expansion slot" that doesn't add to the height of the case, yet still permits use of such peripherals. In fact the Fractal Define Mini's layout prevents that 5th "pseudo" slot from impeding airflow to the 4 "real" expansion slots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Let me illustrate to better clarify my argument:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those limitations. Clearly the bottom card was intended for single-slot or watercooling.
> The layout on the Rampage IV Gene is actually very generous with regards to the front panel header placement. All other mATX boards (such as from Gigabyte and MSI) place that header farther away from the edge and restrict maximum GPU length even more. These mATX motherboards are at maximum about 9.6" so realistically you're limited to a board smaller than 9" (much smaller than 9" for non-ASUS boards) if you even want to turn your system on. Even a 6870 is bigger than that allowance.
> So that fabled air-optimized multi-GPU use for a 5-slot mATX case is pretty unfeasible.


Why do you keep going on about the bottom slot not being able to use a dual slot gpu? If someone chose to this setup with the intention to use a sound card then the front panel audio/mic is taken care of because they get plugged into the sound card.

Have you ever tried plugging a set of headers under a dual slot gpu? I agree it could be close but you seem so keen on denying that it is possible. Do you have proof of the incompatibility of it?

If I had a board with a PCIE lane in the bottom I would gladly test it myself and report back.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Why do you keep going on about the bottom slot not being able to use a dual slot gpu? If someone chose to this setup with the intention to use a sound card then the front panel audio/mic is taken care of because they get plugged into the sound card.
> 
> Have you ever tried plugging a set of headers under a dual slot gpu? I agree it could be close but you seem so keen on denying that it is possible. Do you have proof of the incompatibility of it?
> 
> If I had a board with a PCIE lane in the bottom I would gladly test it myself and report back.


It will be able to use it, speaking virtually.

The front panel audio/mic isn't the issue. The power and reset switches are.

I've only seen one such SLI system on such an mATX board (the MSI Z68MA-G45-B3) and that was on a test bench, with no front panel connectors hooked up. It works (i.e. the whole dual-GPU SLI part of it with the bottom card), but don't expect to be able to turn the thing on/off/reset when it's inside a case.


----------



## psyclum

the only part that truly matters would be the front panel header or more specifically the on/off switch header. IF someone REALLY wanted to put a GPU on that slot. they can easily mod the on/off switch so it can be plugged in while still using a full length card.(we've all bent a few pins on the mobo before havent we?







) granted you lose the HD audio front panel, 2 internal USB header, and a chassis fan header along with reset switch/power LED/HDD LED headers.. but in the grand scheme of things, those are minor things to give up. so long as you still have your usb3 header, you are doing just fine.

personally, i'd take the cooling benefits of a 5th slot over those things that i normally give up anyway in most of my personal builds seriously who ever use the reset switch anymore? power LED... if you cant tell your machine is on then something is wrong with your machine to begin with HDD LED.... couldn't care less since i switched over to SSD's. as for the other headers, personally i don't use the front panel plugs much. if i needed USB stuff, i usually run it from the back of the machine. if it's just for a flash drive, the USB3 is backwards compatible and you still have that header... I suppose someone can make a justification for front panel HD audio... personally i've never found it to be much of an issue unless your machine is so loud you need headphones all the time.

anyway, like i mentioned before. some people finds a 5th slot useful, some don't. I'm betting more people would like to have the OPTION w/o having to resort to a full ATX case.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> I guess i'm one of the people who enjoy onboard. Of course, mine is the Via HD audio. Never heard anything so crisp and clear, and it beats my old audigy2 hands down. I do have sound functionality though my vid in the form of an HDMI output, so I can go either way.


Then you havent heard a real sound card.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It will be able to use it, speaking virtually.
> The front panel audio/mic isn't the issue. The power and reset switches are.
> I've only seen one such SLI system on such an mATX board (the MSI Z68MA-G45-B3) and that was on a test bench, with no front panel connectors hooked up. It works (i.e. the whole dual-GPU SLI part of it with the bottom card), but don't expect to be able to turn the thing on/off/reset when it's inside a case.


The power and reset switch cables would be fine, they are cables, they bend. I had to do it in a setup prior to what I have now. Its really easy, plug in power/reset/hdd led/pwr led, then put the card in. Yeah the cables will bend but who cares. Its a perfectly viable setup and doesnt cause any issues.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Then you havent heard a real sound card.


This.


----------



## axipher

I put a dual slot card in a 2 slot board that came in my Acer AX1800. The board is upside down with the slots on top and there is a PCIe 1x closest to the CPU with a TV tuner in it, then the PCIe 16x with a 5670 in it and I cut a rectangle out of the top of the case for the graphics card heat sink lol.

The graphics card covered up the front panel power/reset buttons as well as the USB so I just soldered the front panel wires directly to the pins







Same with the USB.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> The power and reset switch cables would be fine, they are cables, they bend. I had to do it in a setup prior to what I have now. Its really easy, plug in power/reset/hdd led/pwr led, then put the card in. Yeah the cables will bend but who cares. Its a perfectly viable setup and doesnt cause any issues.


Perhaps it depends on the card you have. Traditional coolers like the reference designs will almost certainly not work without bending the pins since the shroud covers the PCB and cooler pretty exactly. Most aftermarket coolers including the Asus DirectCU II 2-slot design (i.e. the one on their GTX 560s and 6870s) might not permit enough space to those cables without discomfort/stress onto the cables or pins.

If you pause 



 somewhere appropriately (0:30 is most clear) and look at this card, it appears that certain cards like the vanilla Twin Frozr permit relatively comfortable connection of the front panel headers thanks to a very open shroud design. The clearance from the card to the header pins seems to be sufficient, even though the front panel headers themselves actually aren't connected.

Compare to something like this or this which have very obtrusive shroud designs. It might be possible if you just removed the shroud on the cards altogether.

Nonetheless, wouldn't you agree that fan controllers or miscellaneous peripherals would be a much more reliable reason to desire a 5-slot mATX case? Dual-GPU enthusiasts can just go with a 6990/7990 and something like this or, less optimally, two of these (or HIS's 7-series equivalent). At least with the Accelero setup you'd still be able to use your 4th card.

Or you could get creative like above ^.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> Nonetheless, wouldn't you agree that fan controllers or miscellaneous peripherals would be a much more reliable reason to desire a 5-slot mATX case? Dual-GPU enthusiasts can just go with a 6990/7990 and something like this or, less optimally, two of these (or HIS's 7-series equivalent). At least with the Accelero setup you'd still be able to use your 4th card.


Absolutely not. That is why we keep hounding you about sound cards and other such expansion cards. The concept of wanting two graphics cards with a sound card between them is not a novel concept. People do it all the time. And wanting in the smallest package is also no very new, thus the reason for multiple platforms ranging from "Awww, It's so cute" to "Blind Baby makers"

Having the extra slot room between the two GPUS is a whole heck of a lot better for the cards then a cheap single channel fan controller that your card can't utilize and then starve for air, run hotter on average and then have to do one of two things, rev the crap out of the fan driving anyone in ear shot absolutely mental or throttle the card which kinda kills the reason for having the card in the first place.

We get it you think the idea is as crazy as mixing water and computers. But that doesn't mean you have repeatedly cram your opinions down our throats. With proper trial and error and innovation this could be the next big wave in computers. How do you think water cooling started? Someone some where had a hair brained scheme and look at it now, it is a full on epidemic.

Ok I'll end my rant now.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Absolutely not. That is why we keep hounding you about sound cards and other such expansion cards. The concept of wanting two graphics cards with a sound card between them is not a novel concept. People do it all the time. And wanting in the smallest package is also no very new, thus the reason for multiple platforms ranging from "Awww, It's so cute" to "Blind Baby makers"
> 
> Having the extra slot room between the two GPUS is a whole heck of a lot better for the cards then a cheap single channel fan controller that your card can't utilize and then starve for air, run hotter on average and then have to do one of two things, rev the crap out of the fan driving anyone in ear shot absolutely mental or throttle the card which kinda kills the reason for having the card in the first place.
> 
> We get it you think the idea is as crazy as mixing water and computers. But that doesn't mean you have repeatedly cram your opinions down our throats. With proper trial and error and innovation this could be the next big wave in computers. How do you think water cooling started? Someone some where had a hair brained scheme and look at it now, it is a full on epidemic.


I didn't say "superior." Trust me, I'm all for better audio, and I don't think the _idea_ is crazy. But with current motherboard designs it is not ready yet. Hence why peripherals are a more reliable (not superior) use of that 5th slot.

You can bend your motherboard pins or solder that power on pin and whatnot to get it working, but it's probably better to wait for mATX motherboards with a more optimized location for the power-on header. When will these come to fruition? It's difficult to say, if ever.

Until someone chimes in saying they've successfully done such a setup without resorting to questionable modifications, I'll stand by the validity of my argument. That argument is simply that a 1st slot + 4th slot dual-slot air-cooled multi-GPU setup is the flimsiest reason for a 5-slot mATX case right now and for the near future.

There are already a couple of options here -- go for a dual-GPU single-slot card with an aftermarket cooler or just get a Define Mini (or similar mATX case) and go for some watercooling fun. I don't think a 6990 (and 7990 later on) + Accelero setup or full-on mATX WC would be anything to scoff at. The former is air-cooled and would permit that sound card, while a watercooled setup would permit an additional expansion card. Or you could get an outboard sound setup.

My argument is _not_ against 5-slot mATX cases. I have no grudges on the Dragon Slayer aside from aesthetics. If a manufacturer can pull off a 5-slot mATX case that isn't much bigger (if bigger at all) than a 4-slot mATX case, more power to them.

EDIT: Also, that middle paragraph is needlessly hyperbolic and I'd mirror that argument back to you with regards to the middle sound card and the top video card. Even moreso considering sound cards actually plug into the motherboard and actually have an obstructive PCB (unlike a cheap single-channel fan controller) that will certainly affect airflow. Seriously?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I didn't say "superior." Trust me, I'm all for better audio, and I don't think the _idea_ is crazy. But with current motherboard designs it is not ready yet. Hence why peripherals are a more reliable (not superior) use of that 5th slot.
> You can bend your motherboard pins or solder that power on pin and void your warranties and whatnot to get it working, but it's probably better to wait for mATX motherboards with a more optimized location for the power-on header. When will these come to fruition? It's difficult to say, if ever.
> Until someone chimes in saying they've successfully done such a setup without resorting to questionable modifications, I'll stand by the validity of my argument. That argument is simply that a 1st slot + 4th slot dual-slot air-cooled multi-GPU setup is the flimsiest reason for a 5-slot mATX case right now and for the near future.
> There are already a couple of options here -- go for a dual-GPU single-slot card with an aftermarket cooler or just get a Define Mini (or similar mATX case) and go for some watercooling fun. I don't think a 6990 (and 7990 later on) + Accelero setup or full-on mATX WC would be anything to scoff at. The former is air-cooled and would permit that sound card, while a watercooled setup would permit an additional expansion card.
> My argument is _not_ against 5-slot mATX cases. I have no grudges on the Dragon Slayer aside from aesthetics. If a manufacturer can pull off a 5-slot mATX case that isn't much bigger (if bigger at all) than a 4-slot mATX case, more power to them. But 1 + 4 SLI/CFX is still ridiculous with current motherboard layouts.
> EDIT: Also, that middle paragraph is needlessly hyperbolic and I'd mirror that argument back to you with regards to the middle sound card and the top card.


i donno. sounds like the chicken or the egg argument here. mobo designers are waiting for case designers to build the case while the case designers are waiting for the mobo designers to build the board... eventually people like inwin will build the case, and eventually asus will realize the demand and redesign the gene-z to accommodate that 5th slot as long as demand persist. who knows, silverstone or corsair might jump in because they see the demand for high performance SFF case while gigabyte and asrock might also join the game from the board side. the point is. evolution of computer standard is demand driven. the more people want high performance parts, the more manufactures will design them accordingly. after all, we'd all still be using VESA local bus if that wasn't the case

don't let your own myopia blind yourself to the possibilities of the future. currently there is a 300w limit for PCIe slot for GPU's. but nvidia is already building cards that use closer to 400w if you allow it the demand for performance will rewrite the rule book. 15 years ago, i would have laughed in your face if you told me that GPU's would use twice as much power as CPU's, but I'm glad i was wrong


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Then you havent heard a real sound card.


Define "real" soundcard.


----------



## Derek1387

not the sub $30 sound cards. Ones that actually perform.

And...

re·al1    [ree-uhl, reel] Show IPA
adjective
1.
true; not merely ostensible, nominal, or apparent: the real reason for an act.
2.
existing or occurring as fact; actual rather than imaginary, ideal, or fictitious: a story taken from real life.
3.
being an actual thing; having objective existence; not imaginary: The events you will see in the film are real and not just made up.
4.
being actually such; not merely so-called: a real victory.
5.
genuine; not counterfeit, artificial, or imitation; authentic: a real antique; a real diamond; real silk.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> not the sub $30 sound cards. Ones that actually perform.
> And...
> re·al1    [ree-uhl, reel] Show IPA
> adjective
> 1.
> true; not merely ostensible, nominal, or apparent: the real reason for an act.
> 2.
> existing or occurring as fact; actual rather than imaginary, ideal, or fictitious: a story taken from real life.
> 3.
> being an actual thing; having objective existence; not imaginary: The events you will see in the film are real and not just made up.
> 4.
> being actually such; not merely so-called: a real victory.
> 5.
> genuine; not counterfeit, artificial, or imitation; authentic: a real antique; a real diamond; real silk.


"HD" on board audio is nothing more than on board audio. I was a firm believer on sound cards being pointless. Then i bought a X-Fi Ti.... and game play and audio in general became 100x better. Its like going from stock audio in a car to aftermarket....

if you dont believe that there is a difference.......


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> "HD" on board audio is nothing more than on board audio. I was a firm believer on sound cards being pointless. Then i bought a X-Fi Ti.... and game play and audio in general became 100x better. Its like going from stock audio in a car to aftermarket....
> if you dont believe that there is a difference.......


I'm with these guys. I grabbed a X-FI Titanium Pro back when Best Buy bent over to themselves. Best $40 I ever spent. Sound is so great and music is so clear, but I couldn't justify owning one, I am one of those content with onboard. I don't listen to music enough and when I do it's not the best quality, and I don't enjoy FPS on the PC, But I do have an X-Fi Fatal1ty so I might as well use it so I can stream movies to my tv and game on the same system with out mixing up the sound.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> Define "real" soundcard.


If you need a definition, you don't know what quality sound is.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If you need a definition, you don't know what quality sound is.


I'm sorry but this rather snide 'I don't have to tell you anything' comment really doesn't cut it with me. Either back up your argument with something substantial or take your little games elsewhere.
Quote:


> Then i bought a X-Fi Ti.... and game play and audio in general became 100x better. Its like going from stock audio in a car to aftermarket....


sorry man, that's not a 'real' soundcard either. It's good but it's still a soundblaster.

I've heard sound coming out of cards like the M-audio Delta 1010, and anything from Creative just can't hold a candle to that. At one time, I was looking to get an Onkyo WAVIO for my rig but they never appeared on this side of the pond. Now i'm looking at a Xonar or better. The VIA HD audio I have now is quite good and will carry me through until something better comes along.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> I'm sorry but this rather snide 'I don't have to tell you anything' comment really doesn't cut it with me. Either back up your argument with something substantial or take your little games elsewhere.


You presented a rather snide comment, so I returned the favor









I'm not sure what you want me to back it up with, you have to just listen to onboard, then listen to a dedicated card (a good one, i.e Xonar Essence, Creative Titanium HD, etc.). Assuming you have decent equipment to pair it with.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> I'm sorry but this rather snide 'I don't have to tell you anything' comment really doesn't cut it with me. Either back up your argument with something substantial or take your little games elsewhere.
> sorry man, that's not a 'real' soundcard either. It's good but it's still a soundblaster.
> I've heard sound coming out of cards like the M-audio Delta 1010, and anything from Creative just can't hold a candle to that. At one time, I was looking to get an Onkyo WAVIO for my rig but they never appeared on this side of the pond. Now i'm looking at a Xonar or better. The VIA HD audio I have now is quite good and will carry me through until something better comes along.


Actually, no. You are incorrect. The X-Fi Titanium is a GREAT soundcard that doesnt break the bank. Now, the regular soundblaster is crap.

This is like talking to a child who just doesnt know any better.

Go to the sound card/audiophile forum, and ask them what they consider a good GAMING sound card. Xonar is better for music. Not for gaming.

And yes, their is a difference.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> I'm sorry but this rather snide 'I don't have to tell you anything' comment really doesn't cut it with me. Either back up your argument with something substantial or take your little games elsewhere.
> sorry man, that's not a 'real' soundcard either. It's good but it's still a soundblaster.
> I've heard sound coming out of cards like the M-audio Delta 1010, and anything from Creative just can't hold a candle to that. At one time, I was looking to get an Onkyo WAVIO for my rig but they never appeared on this side of the pond. Now i'm looking at a Xonar or better. The VIA HD audio I have now is quite good and will carry me through until something better comes along.


And... as your title states you are an "audiophile"...then you would absolutely agree that on board audio is terrible compared to a decent dedicated card.

Obviously you are either misinformed... or just ******ed.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> And... as your title states you are an "audiophile"...then you would absolutely agree that on board audio is terrible compared to a decent dedicated card.
> Obviously you are either misinformed... *or just ******ed.*


I actually lol'd.

I agree, if you have "Audiophile" as your user title, you can't possibly enjoy onboard audio...


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm willing to bet the vast majority of these people lambasting your Via HD onboard audio have no experience with the specific chipset. They are translating their poor experiences with Realtek onboard sound to generalize the quality of all such onboard sound, and that's a blatant generalization. If it's onboard, it must be bad, right?

It's possible to have a good onboard audio circuit. Just because most implementations are subpar doesn't mean they all are. There are a couple of important variables besides the chipset used (implementation on motherboard, software, et alia).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm willing to bet the vast majority of these people lambasting your Via HD onboard audio have no experience with the specific chipset. They are translating their poor experiences with Realtek onboard sound to generalize the quality of all such onboard sound, and that's a blatant generalization. If it's onboard, it must be bad, right?
> 
> It's possible to have a good onboard audio circuit. Just because most implementations are subpar doesn't mean they all are. There are a couple of important variables besides the chipset used (implementation on motherboard, software, et alia).


Very true, there are "good" on-board implementations and there are "bad" on-board implementation. But nothing will come close to a dedicated card simply for the fact of dedicated circuitry makes a huge difference in sound. Then there's also the question of and other inline devices like amps, etc.

I myself enjoy the Xonar DG for it's headphone amp, but in my HTPC, I just simply use the HDMI out to let my AVR do all the dirty work.


----------



## psyclum

heh that's the thing tho. audiophiles tend to split hairs no self respecting audiophile would even use a receiver it's all pre amp / amp with power conditioner between the 2.

personally, i'm fine with onboard audio since i know i don't have good sound system hooked up to mine anyway. neither does majority of the gamers that come here. most people just have "computer" grade sound system that cost less then $400 on their computers. as such, the sound quality isn't that great to begin with yah they hear alot of bang and boom from the MW3, but not something that you enjoy on a $20,000+ audio equipment.

i mean, most computer gamers with an ear would use M-audio av40's or klipsch promedia 2.1's and call it the day. they don't really "game" on their real audio equipment


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> heh that's the thing tho. audiophiles tend to split hairs no self respecting audiophile would even use a receiver it's all pre amp / amp with *power conditioner* between the 2.


That's because such "audiophiles" tend to buy into snake oil, and are perpetually drinking the Kool-Aid.

For the sake of getting back on track, what mATX cases are there that are comparable in size to the Fractal Define Mini and capable of accommodating a custom watercooling loop? I'm looking to move my system to mATX water.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> heh that's the thing tho. audiophiles tend to split hairs no self respecting audiophile would even use a receiver it's all pre amp / amp with *power conditioner* between the 2.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because such "audiophiles" tend to buy into snake oil, and are perpetually drinking the Kool-Aid.
> 
> For the sake of getting back on track, what mATX cases are there that are comparable in size to the Fractal Define Mini and capable of accommodating a custom watercooling loop? I'm looking to move my system to mATX water.
Click to expand...

Depends what size rads you want.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Depends what size rads you want.


One 2x120mm.

Not sure if it'd be feasible since we're talking a 4.5GHz 2500K (1.3v) and a 6990.


----------



## Derek1387

I am trying to decide if I want to even venture into building another comnputer. I cannot decide to save my life. I have my sig rig, and a chance to buy a Maximus Gene NIB for $145....but dont even know if I would have the space or place to put up a 2nd computer









Decisions Decisions.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I want to even venture into building another comnputer. I cannot decide to save my life. I have my sig rig, and a chance to buy a Maximus Gene NIB for $145....but dont even know if I would have the space or place to put up a 2nd computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions Decisions.


I'll buy the board off you for 150$ if you don't wanna build another







.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's because such "audiophiles" tend to buy into snake oil, and are perpetually drinking the Kool-Aid.
> For the sake of getting back on track, what mATX cases are there that are comparable in size to the Fractal Define Mini and capable of accommodating a custom watercooling loop? I'm looking to move my system to mATX water.


um....The fractal design Arc MIDI or the define with a little dremel lovin'!

edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1167688/arc-mini-build-input-thread-3930k-crossfire-complete-watercooling/0_70


----------



## Onions

so im loking for a 1155 itx board... as cheap as i can get rly what would you guys recomend it will be runing my 2500k cause i cant sell it XD 16 gb of ram prob a 250 and a few (2) hdds dunno the cause yet either..


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so im loking for a 1155 itx board... as cheap as i can get rly what would you guys recomend it will be runing my 2500k cause i cant sell it XD 16 gb of ram prob a 250 and a few (2) hdds dunno the cause yet either..


Just sell a kidney, buy the mATX 2011 board with a 3960x and maximum RAM with two 7970's, slap it in a Design Core 1000 like me with an SSD, two HDD on the vertical tray, a Blu-ray drive and a fan controller in the 5.25" bays


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just sell a kidney, buy the mATX 2011 board with a 3960x and maximum RAM with two 7970's, slap it in a Design Core 1000 like me with an SSD, two HDD on the vertical tray, a Blu-ray drive and a fan controller in the 5.25" bays


Why skimp on the case with all that loveliness inside? Atleast spend $100 out of respect for the other parts














.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> um....The fractal design Arc MIDI or the define with a little dremel lovin'!
> edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1167688/arc-mini-build-input-thread-3930k-crossfire-complete-watercooling/0_70


i dont think dremel is required for 240 rads on the mini. tho you do need a drill for the mounting holes. fractal hired a blind guy to measure the mounting holes distance for radiators


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i dont think dremel is required for 240 rads on the mini. tho you do need a drill for the mounting holes. fractal hired a blind guy to measure the mounting holes distance for radiators


sweet! I'm going with a mini because I want quiet. Anyone have this case to measure the space?


----------



## psyclum

no measurements, but here is a pic of what a H100 looks like inside.


----------



## Nocturin

y u no rig in sig?

That's interesting, that wouldn't of been a build log would it?


----------



## psyclum

i have a rig put in, but doesn't know how to make it show up in sig.








as for the pic, it's just a random pic i found googling "arc mini 240 rad"

here is a build log of someone here at OCN


----------



## rubicsphere

I want in! I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## kyle382

updated my rig recently. The corsair h80 worked great, but made a loud grinding noise and came with warped fans. I updated the rig with mostly xspc stuff. 280mm rad. SSF for sure 14"x8"x15". The radiator fans sit about a 1/4" above the cpu cooler lock down pins and 1/2" memory. 4.8ghz at 42C tops 2500k

Before:



After:





Thanks to user Loshog for WC learnins.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Actually, no. You are incorrect. The X-Fi Titanium is a GREAT soundcard that doesnt break the bank. Now, the regular soundblaster is crap.
> This is like talking to a child who just doesnt know any better.
> Go to the sound card/audiophile forum, and ask them what they consider a good GAMING sound card. Xonar is better for music. Not for gaming.
> And yes, their is a difference.


yes, it's a great soundcard.. to YOU.

and yes I know the xonar is better for music.
Quote:


> then you would absolutely agree that on board audio is terrible compared to a decent dedicated card.


now why would I think that when the highs are crisp and not harsh, midrange is defined well and lower frequencies have a good presence... especially when I've compared it to ASIO feeds with dedicated soundcards. I hope you guys understand that comparing an onboard solution to a dedicated soundcard is a lot like a penis measurement contest.

also, consider the fact that a receiver takes digital inputs and uses it's own DAC to produce sound, and that means most of your listening enjoyment will come from whether or not the receiver has a good DAC inside.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i have a rig put in, but doesn't know how to make it show up in sig.


In your profile, scroll down to "Your Forum Signature", then click on "Edit Signature Text". Underneath the text input box there's a drop down list which say "Show off stuff in your signature". Pick your rig from this list and then click Submit.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I dont think this club is called "Club for people who argue over sound equipment".

@psyclum. Dont suppose that is a Arc Mini? If I doubled the rad (into RX240 size thickness), do you think the tubes can pass through below the fans/rad into a bay reservoir?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> I dont think this club is called "Club for people who argue over sound equipment".
> @psyclum. Dont suppose that is a Arc Mini? If I doubled the rad (into RX240 size thickness), do you think the tubes can pass through below the fans/rad into a bay reservoir?


That is indeed the Arc Mini. I wish the Define Mini was compatible with 240 radiators by default as I prefer its design and aesthetics, although admittedly it wouldn't be as effective for watercooling.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That is indeed the Arc Mini. I wish the Define Mini was compatible with 240 radiators by default as I prefer its design and aesthetics, although admittedly it wouldn't be as effective for watercooling.


Where can I find an Arc Mini? Newegg discontinued them, and the only place I can find them now is on the Bay, and overseas at that.....


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle382*


KYLE, your skeleton case is lian li, isnt it?

BTW: nice set up and beautiful little skeleton rig!


----------



## kyle382

thanks gamerig, yes it is a lian li test bench.


----------



## Miptzi

where's the bench?
lol

thats nasty


----------



## Photograph

My most recent all-in-one mITX build. Project Kestrel

I made the whole thing as small as I could in a desktop form factor, hope it's beastly enough









Components

Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
Intel Core i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
8Gb DDR3 1333
64Gb Crucial M4 SSD
2 Tb WD Green SATA
Pioneer SATA DVD-RW
Corsair H50 with Gentle Typhoon Fans
Corsair HX650 PSU
Custom Case based on a Lian-Li PCQ-06
Ergoron LX articulating arm
24" Asus LCD display


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> My most recent all-in-one mITX build. Project Kestrel
> I made the whole thing as small as I could in a desktop form factor, hope it's beastly enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Components
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
> Intel Core i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3
> 8Gb DDR3 1333
> 64Gb Crucial M4 SSD
> 2 Tb WD Green SATA
> Pioneer SATA DVD-RW
> Corsair H50 with Gentle Typhoon Fans
> Corsair HX650 PSU
> Custom Case based on a Lian-Li PCQ-06
> Ergoron LX articulating arm
> 24" Asus LCD display


This is awesome! Very innovative and impressive mod


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> My most recent all-in-one mITX build. Project Kestrel
> I made the whole thing as small as I could in a desktop form factor, hope it's beastly enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Components
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
> Intel Core i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3
> 8Gb DDR3 1333
> 64Gb Crucial M4 SSD
> 2 Tb WD Green SATA
> Pioneer SATA DVD-RW
> Corsair H50 with Gentle Typhoon Fans
> Corsair HX650 PSU
> Custom Case based on a Lian-Li PCQ-06
> Ergoron LX articulating arm
> 24" Asus LCD display
> *snip*


Beautiful man. My avatar applies heavily right now.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> My most recent all-in-one mITX build. Project Kestrel
> I made the whole thing as small as I could in a desktop form factor, hope it's beastly enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Components
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
> Intel Core i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3
> 8Gb DDR3 1333
> 64Gb Crucial M4 SSD
> 2 Tb WD Green SATA
> Pioneer SATA DVD-RW
> Corsair H50 with Gentle Typhoon Fans
> Corsair HX650 PSU
> Custom Case based on a Lian-Li PCQ-06
> Ergoron LX articulating arm
> 24" Asus LCD display


Wow. absolutely phenomenal build. Just a guess but.. do you do fabrication professionally?


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> This is awesome! Very innovative and impressive mod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Beautiful man. My avatar applies heavily right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> Wow. absolutely phenomenal build. Just a guess but.. do you do fabrication professionally?


Thanks very much everyone







I do not do fabrication professionally though sometimes I really wish I did, it is just a hobby for me as work for a software company full-time. Maybe I should talk my wife into OK'ing a career change


----------



## Onions

just tell her you have my permission... that should do the trick


----------



## Ollii

last post 1 week 1 dat ago...blasphemy! :O

I'll break the silence: I'm building a little cute rig (link) and it happens to be in need a small form factor case........ It's my first so yeah, I would really appreciate a nice recommendation for my kind of build, if you need any info, just feel free to ask !









note: forgot tot ell that my thread formats are totally banged up and are being ignored, so i'm afraid you'll have to read it this way, a moderator requested to not edit it again until it's fixed


----------



## Photograph

I made another little monster: LANDO the suitcase PC (click for build log)


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> I made another little monster: LANDO the suitcase PC (click for build log)


thats an awesome mod reminds me of the XBox 360 Portable build i did
http://www.overclock.net/t/957211/xbox-360-portable-build-the-infection-finally-painted-and-basicly-done


----------



## MarvinDessica

I present unto you a challenge OCN! Help me downsize the hell out of my PC!

Things I want to keep:

2500k
580
Ram
Hard-Drive
Optical Drive

If possible, but will go and downsize if needed:
Power Supply
Sound Card (Might sell anyway, replace with a cheaper variant)
Corsair H60

Obviously going:
Motherboard
Case

Would it be worth it? I can easily get 300 or more if I were to sell my motherboard, case, powersupply, cooler and sound card. Better question is would it even be worth it and could I reacquire everything to have my PC back up and running on 300 bucks? It's starting to look neigh impossible to be honest because the only cases I want would be almost 200 alone.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> I present unto you a challenge OCN! Help me downsize the hell out of my PC!
> Things I want to keep:
> 2500k
> 580
> Ram
> Hard-Drive
> Optical Drive
> If possible, but will go and downsize if needed:
> Power Supply
> Sound Card (Might sell anyway, replace with a cheaper variant)
> Corsair H60
> Obviously going:
> Motherboard
> Case
> Would it be worth it? I can easily get 300 or more if I were to sell my motherboard, case, powersupply, cooler and sound card. Better question is would it even be worth it and could I reacquire everything to have my PC back up and running on 300 bucks? It's starting to look neigh impossible to be honest because the only cases I want would be almost 200 alone.


yah but that case comes with it's own powersupply (if you are thinking about the SG07/SG08)

what is the purpose of your downsize? portability or space concerns? or simple vanity reasons? how small do you need it and how big of a deal breaker is the optical drive? would you consider external optical drive? or are you downsizing for portability reasons? do you REALLY need a discreet sound card? what kind of sound system do you have hooked up to your system right now? also the H60 might be a really tight fit if you want to go really small.

given your current requirements, the TJ08-E or the arc mini might fit your purpose. however if you want even smaller, you need to cough up the optical drive(unless you can find budget for a slim optical drive), discreet sound card, and maybe the H60. personally I like the TJ08-E for its 180mm fan and reversed mobo mount.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Yes, the SG07!

Portability and space, but I'd be lying if I said the vanity part wasn't assisting in it. I just want an optical drive because for the few games I buy physical- it's much more convenient to have one built it. For the soundcard, I sometimes run the digital out to the TV sound system (5.1 set). Unless the motherboard I replace it with has one. The H60 can go if need be, as I said I'm more than willing to make compromises on the things I mentioned above.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> I made another little monster:


Congrats,

Once you invented this and please get a offical patent or copyright to prevent someone else steal your invent..

You can become selling this to business men.. it makes you Million richer. Good Luck!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> I made another little monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats,
> 
> Once you invented this and please get a offical patent or copyright to prevent someone else steal your invent..
> 
> You can become selling this to business men.. it makes you Million richer. Good Luck!
Click to expand...

Runs to the patent office...

Also, if this was to go large scale, you would easily get one of those laser projected keyboards integrated in to it with a small sliding panel that pops out with a soft surface on it for typing pleasure that has tiny bumps where the keys show up.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Yes, the SG07!
> Portability and space, but I'd be lying if I said the vanity part wasn't assisting in it. I just want an optical drive because for the few games I buy physical- it's much more convenient to have one built it. For the soundcard, I sometimes run the digital out to the TV sound system (5.1 set). Unless the motherboard I replace it with has one. The H60 can go if need be, as I said I'm more than willing to make compromises on the things I mentioned above.


on your budget the SG07 may be a stretch. the case cost $200, the only real salvage part from your old machine would be the CPU, RAM, and HDD. everything else really needs to be replaced. the sound card, you can stay with the onboard audio since all ITX boards come with HD audio(primary market for ITX is the HTPC market afterall). it's not the best quality sound, but unless you have an awesome stereo system hooked up to it,(or have a very well trained ear) you wont really hear much difference anyway.

so the parts you'll need you want in on the SG07:
mobo, obviously you'll need a ITX board
AXP140, the H60 wouldn't fit if you intend to keep the AP181 case fan. I would strongly recommend you keep the ap181 and get a AXP140 and run that on passive.
slim optical, i would consider this optional since external optical makes much more sense in modern day computing
SSD, even a small 60 gig SSD would make a world of difference for your computing experience. I can't honestly suggest any modern build w/o one.

IF you decide to keep your $300 budget, then I would definitely suggest the TJ08-E for overall performance, flexibility, as well as good looks. it's not THAT big, however, you will need to replace your mobo and powersupply since they are both too big for that case. the arc miNi will fit your powersupply, however it's also a bigger case and IMO doesn't look as good or have as good of a cooling capacity w/o aftermarket fans.


----------



## kyle382

damnit photograph, those are all very creative. Love the briefcase retrofit. cheers.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> I present unto you a challenge OCN! Help me downsize the hell out of my PC!
> Things I want to keep:
> 2500k
> 580
> Ram
> Hard-Drive
> Optical Drive
> If possible, but will go and downsize if needed:
> Power Supply
> Sound Card (Might sell anyway, replace with a cheaper variant)
> Corsair H60
> Obviously going:
> Motherboard
> Case
> Would it be worth it? I can easily get 300 or more if I were to sell my motherboard, case, powersupply, cooler and sound card. Better question is would it even be worth it and could I reacquire everything to have my PC back up and running on 300 bucks? It's starting to look neigh impossible to be honest because the only cases I want would be almost 200 alone.


NZXT Vulcan is cheap, but probably not what you were going for.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> on your budget the SG07 may be a stretch. the case cost $200, the only real salvage part from your old machine would be the CPU, RAM, and HDD. everything else really needs to be replaced. the sound card, you can stay with the onboard audio since all ITX boards come with HD audio(primary market for ITX is the HTPC market afterall). it's not the best quality sound, but unless you have an awesome stereo system hooked up to it,(or have a very well trained ear) you wont really hear much difference anyway.
> so the parts you'll need you want in on the SG07:
> mobo, obviously you'll need a ITX board
> AXP140, the H60 wouldn't fit if you intend to keep the AP181 case fan. I would strongly recommend you keep the ap181 and get a AXP140 and run that on passive.
> slim optical, i would consider this optional since external optical makes much more sense in modern day computing
> SSD, even a small 60 gig SSD would make a world of difference for your computing experience. I can't honestly suggest any modern build w/o one.
> IF you decide to keep your $300 budget, then I would definitely suggest the TJ08-E for overall performance, flexibility, as well as good looks. it's not THAT big, however, you will need to replace your mobo and powersupply since they are both too big for that case. the arc miNi will fit your powersupply, however it's also a bigger case and IMO doesn't look as good or have as good of a cooling capacity w/o aftermarket fans.


I loved this post so much. While I am seriously reconsidering going trough with it at this very moment, I'll definitely be planning it out before I go trough with it in the new couple of months







+rep!









And that's true, I even have an eternal dvd drive I never use but will definitely throw in that "for sale" pile when the time comes.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> I loved this post so much. While I am seriously reconsidering going trough with it at this very moment, I'll definitely be planning it out before I go trough with it in the new couple of months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's true, I even have an eternal dvd drive I never use but will definitely throw in that "for sale" pile when the time comes.


for planning purposes, I would strongly recommend you look into this build log by raginginferno. i consider his build the quint essential "how to guide on an ITX gamer build". fortunately intel based ITX mobo generally follow the same layout so you can get an updated Z68 board and the components will still fit. just eyeball the board to make sure it's using the same layout before you order it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> on your budget the SG07 may be a stretch. the case cost $200, the only real salvage part from your old machine would be the CPU, RAM, and HDD. everything else really needs to be replaced. the sound card, you can stay with the onboard audio since all ITX boards come with HD audio(primary market for ITX is the HTPC market afterall). it's not the best quality sound, but unless you have an awesome stereo system hooked up to it,(or have a very well trained ear) you wont really hear much difference anyway.
> 
> so the parts you'll need you want in on the SG07:
> mobo, obviously you'll need a ITX board
> AXP140, the H60 wouldn't fit if you intend to keep the AP181 case fan. I would strongly recommend you keep the ap181 and get a AXP140 and run that on passive.
> slim optical, i would consider this optional since external optical makes much more sense in modern day computing
> SSD, even a small 60 gig SSD would make a world of difference for your computing experience. I can't honestly suggest any modern build w/o one.
> 
> IF you decide to keep your $300 budget, then I would definitely suggest the TJ08-E for overall performance, flexibility, as well as good looks. it's not THAT big, however, you will need to replace your mobo and powersupply since they are both too big for that case. the arc miNi will fit your powersupply, however it's also a bigger case and IMO doesn't look as good or have as good of a cooling capacity w/o aftermarket fans.


I agree with most of this post except one point. The H60 should easily fit inside the SG07 with the AP181. All you need are some washers and to position them on the grill. If people can fit an H70 in there with a second fan, an H60 should be no problem.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I agree with most of this post except one point. The H60 should easily fit inside the SG07 with the AP181. All you need are some washers and to position them on the grill. If people can fit an H70 in there with a second fan, an H60 should be no problem.


not sure how that's done. as far as i know, if you wanted to mount the H60, you'll have to remove the AP181 and use the filter bracket that came with the case as the mounting point for the H60 rad.



notice the filter bracket in the middle with the 120mm mounting holes in that picture? usually you'd mount the rad on those mounting holes and put a push fan under that.

if you want to keep the ap181, you'll have to construct your own mounts and that would be a fairly complicated modding job. there are other mounting points that CAN be modded into the case, but all require a good amount of planning/cutting and I don't think it would be the intent of this project.


----------



## axipher

working on painting my Fractal Design Core 1000 right now, and I'll be popping in a Maximus III Gene and an i7-875k soon


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*


AP181 fans have a built in grill (necessary for the design).

You have to slide the washers to fit in between the fan and the grill. You can't use tall screws either.


----------



## axipher

Here's a small preview of my case mod that was inspired by *this thread*. This will be part of the case housing my i7-875k / X3470 mATX build.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> AP181 fans have a built in grill (necessary for the design).
> You have to slide the washers to fit in between the fan and the grill. You can't use tall screws either.


hum.. i'm having difficulty seeing it in my head since the built in grill for the AP181 is pretty close to the fan blades themselves. how would you mount the screw/nut onto the built in grill w/o actually hitting the fan blades? would you happen to have a pic of how it's done? i'm intrigued on how it's done now







personally, if i were to do a mod on something like that, i'd likely go with some kind of superglue solution, but if there is a way to mount it more securely i'm all for learning it


----------



## armourcore9brker

I don't have an AP181 to show but you'd use counter-sunk screws:










And a flat washer:










If anything, the weight from the rad will bow out the grill slightly. This shouldn't be a problem in terms of breaking though since the weight is spread out among the washers.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's a small preview of my case mod that was inspired by *this thread*. This will be part of the case housing my i7-875k / X3470 mATX build.


DO WANT!!! i love my core 1000 but it is lacking some style like yours... I should send you my case and you can do the same for me







cant wait to see the rest of it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's a small preview of my case mod that was inspired by *this thread*. This will be part of the case housing my i7-875k / X3470 mATX build.
> 
> 
> 
> DO WANT!!! i love my core 1000 but it is lacking some style like yours... I should send you my case and you can do the same for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see the rest of it
Click to expand...

Haha, I've actually considered starting to to case painting now as a side job. I've had about 5 of my friends all show interest in me doing some custom jobs for them.

You could really easily achieve the look I have, I'll update my build log as I go, and if you have any questions, post them there, or PM me


----------



## Onions

so my buddy is looking for a nice lp card to play wow have uptoo 100 bucks any recommendations


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so my buddy is looking for a nice lp card to play wow have uptoo 100 bucks any recommendations


from whats available now - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102958


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so my buddy is looking for a nice lp card to play wow have uptoo 100 bucks any recommendations


How about this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121442

or even this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121469


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How about this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121442
> or even this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121469


it seems as if you missed the term " lp "
i don't believe either of those are _low-profile_ which is what he's asking for.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> it seems as if you missed the term " lp "
> i don't believe either of those are _low-profile_ which is what he's asking for.


Low power? That's all I got.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How about this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121442
> or even this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121469
> 
> 
> 
> it seems as if you missed the term " lp "
> i don't believe either of those are _low-profile_ which is what he's asking for.
Click to expand...

This made me laugh harder than it should have...


----------



## Onions

hahaha its ok guys i ordered a card next time ill be more specific with low profile XD


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> This made me laugh harder than it should have...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> it seems as if you missed the term " lp "
> i don't believe either of those are _low-profile_ which is what he's asking for.


haha, it seems I did miss the "low profile" part of the question, I obviously read it too fast. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Nocturin

So.... I've got a mATX board in an ATX system... does it could because I'm still planning on getting a mATX case?....










So dissapointed that microcenter doesn't carry any fractal products.


----------



## kyle382

does this thread for to because just get jacked?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle382*
> 
> does this thread for to because just get jacked?


Lolwut?


----------



## rubicsphere

Mini-ITX with 8 threads 8 GB RAM and a 7970!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Mini-ITX with 8 threads 8 GB RAM and a 7970!


Now thats a beast of a mini machine!

y u stock heatsink and no LCS solution? No OC?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So.... I've got a mATX board in an ATX system... *does it could because I'm still planning on getting a mATX case?*....


Yes, that's possible.


----------



## Nocturin

I'm hoping if the bonus goes right this year, to get a Fractal Design Mini later on in the year. yay!

Now if I could only figure out where this whining/buzzing sound is coming from with no load >.<.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So.... I've got a mATX board in an ATX system... does it could because I'm still planning on getting a mATX case?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dissapointed that microcenter doesn't carry any fractal products.


Agreed...nor do they carry the Maximus IV Gene-Z...so I left that $50 combo deal on the table when I grabbed my i7 2600k for $229.

The Fractal Arc Mini mATX in my sig:



It may not be "beastly", but it can probably stand toe-to-toe with most full ATX builds...and may even step on a few toes.









cheers,
Scuba


----------



## Nocturin

The no gene-z was equally annoying. I was disspoint, but that 50$ sweetened the deal. So jelly of your system







.

The wife cut the computer budget by $700, so I had no choice but to take it or leave it







.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Now thats a beast of a mini machine!
> y u stock heatsink and no LCS solution? No OC?


I did have a full water loop with a 140mm rad and a swiftech HD but it sprung a leak. I have to order a new reservoir and some more 3/8" fittings before I can put it all back together with watercooling.

I don't OC because I got a really good deal on the 8 threaded Xeon as a placeholder until the 3770K releases.

That heatsink is actually not stock it's the Silverstone NT07 which is soooo much quieter than the stock intel HSF with similar thermals


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hello all,

What's the best bet as far as low profile video cards go? Anything that supports CF or SLI? Would hybrid CF from a Llano be the best choice?

I'm thinking about going thin, so it's either that or a right-angle pcie riser.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Agreed...nor do they carry the Maximus IV Gene-Z...so I left that $50 combo deal on the table when I grabbed my i7 2600k for $229.
> The Fractal Arc Mini mATX in my sig:
> 
> It may not be "beastly", but it can probably stand toe-to-toe with most full ATX builds...and may even step on a few toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> Scuba


That right there is win. Everybody, get your daily dose of win right here.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Agreed...nor do they carry the Maximus IV Gene-Z...so I left that $50 combo deal on the table when I grabbed my i7 2600k for $229.
> The Fractal Arc Mini mATX in my sig:
> 
> It may not be "beastly", but it can probably stand toe-to-toe with most full ATX builds...and may even step on a few toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> Scuba


This rig reminds me so much of mine, from the board, Twin Frozr III, RAM used. Is there some sort of collective consciousness going on here?

And here's mine:



And same thing goes, not really beastly, but it'll hold its ground against bigger ATX rigs just fine.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> That right there is win. Everybody, get your daily dose of win right here.


Too kind. Rep to you brother.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xynder Valcien*
> 
> This rig reminds me so much of mine, from the board, Twin Frozr III, RAM used. Is there some sort of collective consciousness going on here?
> And here's mine:
> 
> And same thing goes, not really beastly, but it'll hold its ground against bigger ATX rigs just fine.


Nice rig!









The Gene-Z just seems like the no-brainer choice right now for mATX if you are willing to pay for it. So nice, trouble-free, and easy to OC.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Nice rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gene-Z just seems like the no-brainer choice right now for mATX if you are willing to pay for it. So nice, trouble-free, and easy to OC.


It's pretty much an enthusiast ATX board with 3 slots missing.

Thanks, yours is awesome too. Your cable management is tons better than mine









Hope more companies do small, full-featured motherboards. I wouldn't mind mITX with this much power


----------



## MarvinDessica

SO

I thought it through and I want to downsize. Everything I'm keeping.

2500k
580
Ram
Hard-Drive

Everything that's going.

Power Supply
Corsair H60
Optical Drive
Motherboard
Case

Hoping to get about 320-350 for all of that.

What I'm planning to purchase:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131727 (Motherboard)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163169 (Case)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242009 (Cpu cooler, have a lot of fans already)

Minus the cpu cooler, I'd like some more recommendations for that. Anything I should know before I throw it up on craigslist and OCN market?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Holy s&^% Newegg has the Samuel17 in stock? I don't think I've seen it there before. Anyways...

I'd suggest keeping the H60 since it will fit inside the SG07 if you use some washers.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> SO
> I thought it through and I want to downsize. Everything I'm keeping.
> 2500k
> 580
> Ram
> Hard-Drive
> Everything that's going.
> Power Supply
> Corsair H60
> Optical Drive
> Motherboard
> Case
> Hoping to get about 320-350 for all of that.
> What I'm planning to purchase:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131727 (Motherboard)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163169 (Case)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242009 (Cpu cooler, have a lot of fans already)
> Minus the cpu cooler, I'd like some more recommendations for that. Anything I should know before I throw it up on craigslist and OCN market?


for the SG07, you will have much better mileage with an AXP140. it's the strongest cooler you can get in the ITX form factor boards. (most ITX boards have the same layout since there are only so many ways you can arrange things on a board that small). besides, the AXP140 is a strong enough cooler that you can use it in a different system if you ever got tired of the ITX form factor.

another benefit of the AXP140 is that in a SG07 / SG08, you can run it passive if you don't overclock. this is because the big AP181 intake fan is only about 2 inches away from the axp140



and with the amount of surface area the AXP140 takes up. it will catch ALOT of the cooling air that is supplied by the AP181 which renders another fan redundant and fairly useless. here is a pic of the AXP140 that shows just how big it is and how much air it will catch from the AP181



this build log is the reference that i usually send people to (and where i got these pictures from) when they want to build a serious gaming rig in the ITX form factor. the parts used in the build is abit dated, but fortunately the intel based ITX board layouts has not changed so all of the parts still fit if you decide to get more modern parts like a Z68 board and a 7970.


----------



## arctg

Final photo my project "EON"


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arctg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Final photo my project "EON"


SWEET.

Awesome rig you got there!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> The no gene-z was equally annoying. I was disspoint, but that 50$ sweetened the deal. So jelly of your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The wife cut the computer budget by $700, so I had no choice but to take it or leave it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude, cut the wife out, thats BS


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Couldn't help myself







Really thinking of jumping ship and swimming over to a Temjin TJ08-E


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Two cards in SLI.
> 1-slot: GPU 1
> 2-slot: GPU-1 Cooler
> 3-slot: Sound Card
> 4-slot: GPU-2
> 5-slot: GPU-2 Cooler
> See this:


Wow, thats a REALLY stupid design on Asus part. By putting that PCI-E slot right next to the primary PCI-E 16x slot, you've essentially either cut your choice of ethusiast graphics cards by 80% that require dual expansion slots for the cooler or no dedicated sound card. Having heard the comparison between my Gene-Z and my X-Fi Titanium with PAX drivers in music and games, no way in freaking hell would I stick with onboard. Looks like i'll be keeping my Gene-Z until Asus's next mobo corrects that dumb layout on the Rampage mATX


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Wow, thats a REALLY stupid design on Asus part. By putting that PCI-E slot right next to the primary PCI-E 16x slot, you've essentially either cut your choice of ethusiast graphics cards by 80% that require dual expansion slots for the cooler or no dedicated sound card. Having heard the comparison between my Gene-Z and my X-Fi Titanium with PAX drivers in music and games, no way in freaking hell would I stick with onboard. Looks like i'll be keeping my Gene-Z until Asus's next mobo corrects that dumb layout on the Rampage mATX


What? There is nothing wrong with that design since you can put a sound card in ANY of the slots. PCI-E x1 can fit any of the slots.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> What? There is nothing wrong with that design since you can put a sound card in ANY of the slots. PCI-E x1 can fit any of the slots.


It can? I thought it had to be dedicated PCI-E 1x no matter what?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> It can? I thought it had to be dedicated PCI-E 1x no matter what?


Yup a pci-e 1x can work in a pci-e 1x, pci-e 4x, pci-e 8x and pci-e16x









Gf has her sound card currently in a 16x slot on one her boards and its working fine


----------



## armourcore9brker

Rule of thumb for PCI-E: If it fits, it'll work.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Well hell, learned something new late into the night....


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Two cards in SLI.
> 
> 1-slot: GPU 1
> 
> 2-slot: GPU-1 Cooler
> 
> 3-slot: Sound Card
> 
> 4-slot: GPU-2
> 
> 5-slot: GPU-2 Cooler
> 
> See this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thats a REALLY stupid design on Asus part. By putting that PCI-E slot right next to the primary PCI-E 16x slot, you've essentially either cut your choice of ethusiast graphics cards by 80% that require dual expansion slots for the cooler or no dedicated sound card. Having heard the comparison between my Gene-Z and my X-Fi Titanium with PAX drivers in music and games, no way in freaking hell would I stick with onboard. Looks like i'll be keeping my Gene-Z until Asus's next mobo corrects that dumb layout on the Rampage mATX
Click to expand...

are you serious? did you even think about it before posting?
there are two full length pcie lanes there at the bottom of rampage gene, which you can install anything you want, including your sound card!
your maximus gene-z only has one full length and one x4 pcie at the bottom.
wait, don't you know that you can install an x1, x4, or any pcie card at the x16 pcie slot?









you can install 3, yes 3, watercooled video cards and one audio card on the rampage gene


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> are you serious? did you even think about it before posting?
> there are two full length pcie lanes there at the bottom of rampage gene, which you can install anything you want, including your sound card!
> your maximus gene-z only has one full length and one x4 pcie at the bottom.
> wait, don't you know that you can install an x1, x4, or any pcie card at the x16 pcie slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can install 3, yes 3, watercooled video cards and one audio card on the rampage gene


Cmon man, don't be such a dick about it.









It is a common misconception. Just explain and move on. No need to be hostile.


----------



## Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> are you serious? did you even think about it before posting?
> there are two full length pcie lanes there at the bottom of rampage gene, which you can install anything you want, including your sound card!
> your maximus gene-z only has one full length and one x4 pcie at the bottom.
> wait, don't you know that you can install an x1, x4, or any pcie card at the x16 pcie slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can install 3, yes 3, watercooled video cards and one audio card on the rampage gene


In addition to that, you can plug an x16 card into the black slot; it should just clear the BIOS battery. Card will fuction perfectly, even though it only have x4 (maybe x2, I cannot quite tell) bandwidth. You can literally saw off most of the PCIe tab on your card, it will function just fine.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sun*
> 
> In addition to that, you can plug an x16 card into the black slot; it should just clear the BIOS battery. Card will fuction perfectly, even though it only have x4 (maybe x2, I cannot quite tell) bandwidth. You can literally saw off most of the PCIe tab on your card, it will function just fine.


Well, you just gotta make sure you can supply enough power to the card. You can't just go off sawing the power pins, can ya?


----------



## Vilmeister

Which mATX case fits 2, AMD 7950 on a ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Motherboard?


----------



## longroadtrip

There are dozens...how about a little more about what you are looking for, what continent (some aren't available in the US and vice versa,) color, brand preference, pprice range, etc...


----------



## Vilmeister

Has to be available in Europe. Preferably a black case, and not a "gaming case" with flashing lights etc. I have no preferences in brands, and my budget is 250$ give or take.


----------



## longroadtrip

I'd start off looking at these:
Silverstone:
FT03B
TJ08 B

Lian Li:
PC-A04B
PC-V352B
PC-V354B
PC-V600FB

All of these are good cases, but each has their pros and cons...The key to building a great mATX build is planning.


----------



## armourcore9brker

TJ-08e would be the best bet.









You can also try the PS07 if that look is more to your liking.

EDIT: Damn, ninja'd.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..I really like the TJ-08...solid choice for a great build, especially dual GPUs...


----------



## armourcore9brker

The problem with the TJ-08e is that the AP181 fan does not supply air to the second card.

The PS07 on the other hand, does. They are basically the same case except for front panel and fan configuration.


----------



## longroadtrip

I never look at fan configuration when I pick up a case...I know I'm always going to change it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I meant one has 1x180mm and the other has 2x120 mm for the front panel.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The key to building a great mATX build is planning.


Nah, I always thought the key was duct tape, vice grips and a big hammer.


----------



## MacG32

I want in!







Here's my little beast, Mini-Macsimis.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The problem with the TJ-08e is that the AP181 fan does not supply air to the second card.


I wouldn't go that far







do realize air flows in 3 dimensions. granted most of the air doesn't blow DIRECTLY onto the card, but then again, in most case design, air rarely blows directly onto anything other then the HDD cage.







there is still plenty of airflow(CFM) and internal pressure(mmH20) supplied by the AP181 to cool anything you'd like to put in that case.


----------



## armourcore9brker

While yes it does flow in three dimensions, The length of the card and the placement of everything does not allow for very much air to reach the top since the intake for the gpu is facing upwards.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Nah, I always thought the key was duct tape, vice grips and a big hammer.


It helps!!


----------



## psyclum

from a more technical point of view, air flows from area of high pressure to area of low pressure. fans create an artificial pressure differential to move the air (fan blade pushing / compressing the air to create the differential. air pushed by the fan blade carry a certain momentum that's why you feel the air flow when you put your hand in front of the fan.

why does this matter? the AP181 creates an high pressure zone as air comes into the case, and the GPU fan creates a low pressure zone as it draws air into the cooler. that pressure differential dictates the airflow pattern inside the case. there are some variations in flow pattern due to momentum of the airflow and turbulence, however, air WILL find the shortest path to a low pressure zone even if it has to make a U turn after it loses enough momentum from turbulence.









air doesn't disappear once it enters a case. that energy is stored inside the case in form of pressure. That pressure will leak out where ever it can find a low pressure zone, and an artificial low pressure zone created by a GPU fan is as good of a spot as any for that pressure to relieve itself.

basically, think of the case as a pressurized chamber rather then simply an air duct and you'll understand what i mean. there are 2 ways of looking at air flow, the direct method (air blowing on something directly) and the pressure differential method(air inside is pressurized and will leak out where ever it can find a low pressure exit) both methods are valid and accurate. the flow pattern only changes depending on the amount of pressure vs velocity involved. high velocity will override the pressure flow pattern, and high pressure will override the velocity flow pattern.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Yeah I know what you mean (Aerospace Engineering major right here







).

I should correct my statement then, "The PS07 would be the *better* choice since it has a fan giving the second card a direct air flow path.









While yes, a pressure differential will cause air to reach the card, the card must work harder and create a larger differential to affect the flow of the air path. Also, if the airflow is moving through the case, loses velocity and turns, the air has already heated up from the other components. The air would be warmer and thus affect the temps on the gpu. If the rear 120 is also utilized, it will cause more air to escape out of that exit and less for the card.


----------



## thatrodbloke

Guy's what do you reccomend I get, should I go for the the Maximus IV Gene or the Rampage IV Gene.
I am currently looking at having two 560 Tis in SLI while still being able to keep my Asus Xonar DG; I love that thing.









Money is not an issue since I have a few giftcards lying around that could go towards the motherboard, but been also looking
for a good mATX case that can support those three components and maybe an H80 from my previous build.


----------



## armourcore9brker

You'll have to water cool both to fit everything in there. If so, either will work fine.

Do you encode or have any use for the X79 platform?

Also for a case, the TJ-08e will fit everything you need and a 200mm Phobya rad in the front.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> 
> Guy's what do you reccomend I get, should I go for the the Maximus IV Gene or the Rampage IV Gene.
> I am currently looking at having two 560 Tis in SLI while still being able to keep my Asus Xonar DG; I love that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money is not an issue since I have a few giftcards lying around that could go towards the motherboard, but been also looking
> for a good mATX case that can support those three components and maybe an H80 from my previous build.


Sell your current 560 TI, go with the Gene-Z with either a 2500K or a 2600/2700K (if you encode or do other HT stuff) and a 7950 or 7970 (or Kepler if you prefer).

Or if media work and HT-related stuff is more important for you, go with the Rampage with a 3930K (OOS in most places, so expect to pay $150+ above MSRP). The i7-3820 performs equal or worse than the 2600/2700K in most situations and won't overclock as well.

The key benefit of the Rampage besides X79 is much more PCIE flexibility; you can go full 16x + 16x SLI/CFX whereas the Maximus will top out at 8x + 8x.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> While yes, a pressure differential will cause air to reach the card, the card must work harder and create a larger differential to affect the flow of the air path. Also, if the airflow is moving through the case, loses velocity and turns, the air has already heated up from the other components. The air would be warmer and thus affect the temps on the gpu. If the rear 120 is also utilized, it will cause more air to escape out of that exit and less for the card.


yah, sometimes i feel like an anti-ehume in my case airflow theories







while he's a great believer in the nibbler, i'm a great believer in duct tape







I believer in only using enough cooling air to get the job done in order to reduce overall noise level. so in area where i have no need for cooling air, i tend to seal it off with duct tape







on my own machine i even taped off half of my PSU exhaust because it rarely draws enough power to heat up







I like keeping a positive pressure in the case so i can direct where the cooling air goes and how much of it goes where by strategically sealing off or opening up vent holes in the case. by keeping a relative positive pressure, the exhaust air is accelerated thereby increasing the cooling effect of the existing airflow. essentially if i have 100cfm of intake air, I want that 100cfm to go exactly where i need it to go so i don't end up using 200cfm to do the job that 100cfm can


----------



## armourcore9brker

I've never had to get so in depth with my cooling. mITX makes it easy. I literally have 3 sections on my case.

1 in the front from left to right for the psu (Has discrete intake and exhaust).

1 on the left for GPU

1 on the right and top for CPU.

Hell I could probably run my H80 passive since the intake air only has one place to go and that is through the H80.


----------



## Vestito

Finally got my rig at least put together! I'd love to join!



Just a prelim picture. Did some slight modding today already, enlarged the hole for the psu cables so my sea sonic x1250 can fit. Will be doing a window mod possibly with a fan to feed the 2x 7970s.

Current specs are:

i5-2500k
ASUS Maximus Gene - Z
2x MSI 7970 OC edition
H80 Cooler with 2 Silverstone AP121s, possibly changing to AP-15s
Sea Sonic X-1250 PSU
Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB 1600
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120gb
750gb WD Black Caviar

Please excuse the cables, still trying to finish up sleeving. Possibly buying extensions from Lustro when he gets better!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> Finally got my rig at least put together! I'd love to join!
> 
> Just a prelim picture. Did some slight modding today already, enlarged the hole for the psu cables so my sea sonic x1250 can fit. Will be doing a window mod possibly with a fan to feed the 2x 7970s.
> Current specs are:
> i5-2500k
> ASUS Maximus Gene - Z
> 2x MSI 7970 OC edition
> H80 Cooler with 2 Silverstone AP121s, possibly changing to AP-15s
> Sea Sonic X-1250 PSU
> Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB 1600
> OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120gb
> 750gb WD Black Caviar
> Please excuse the cables, still trying to finish up sleeving. Possibly buying extensions from Lustro when he gets better!


just a quick FYI, the SSD actually fits under the HDD as seen here


or alternatively you can put it behind the mobo as seen here



they are all ideas stolen from the TJ08-E club thread


----------



## Vestito

Yep I figured that part out but I'm trying to decided where best to stick this ssd, I love the black/silver sticker on it haha would like to show it off.


----------



## psyclum

ahh, cant find the photo atm, but i remember seeing someone velcro a pair of force SSD's on the side of the 5.25 bays to show off the label. anyway. the system looks very nice and should perform like the true beast it's designed to be


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> You'll have to water cool both to fit everything in there. If so, either will work fine.
> Do you encode or have any use for the X79 platform?
> Also for a case, the TJ-08e will fit everything you need and a 200mm Phobya rad in the front.


I would not recommend the TJ08e for an X79 setup because that is exactly what I have and I am running into issues.
1. Water cooling with something like the H80 is impossible unless you have low profile RAM.
2. An X79 platform (If anything like mine) requires power and not a lot of large capacity PSU's fit in there. I have an AX750 and there is hardly enough room to fit my optical drive in there, it actually broke my $400 2TB hard drive, the SATA data connector snapped due to being stressed against the PSU wiring.
3. Nice for air cooling but not for water cooling. If you use 2 radiators that takes up all fans and there is not much airflow for the motherboard and RAM.

Just my personal experience.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> $400 2TB hard drive, the SATA data connector snapped due to being stressed against the PSU wiring.


why are you using enterprise grade drive in your machine?


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> why are you using enterprise grade drive in your machine?


I exaggerated the price, I bought it during that whole tsunami thing so prices were high.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

A new silverstone TJ08-E has been speed shipped from newegg this morning! I'm already in deep thought of what case project to do with it


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I would not recommend the TJ08e for an X79 setup because that is exactly what I have and I am running into issues.
> 1. Water cooling with something like the H80 is impossible unless you have low profile RAM.
> 2. An X79 platform (If anything like mine) requires power and not a lot of large capacity PSU's fit in there. I have an AX750 and there is hardly enough room to fit my optical drive in there, it actually broke my $400 2TB hard drive, the SATA data connector snapped due to being stressed against the PSU wiring.
> 3. Nice for air cooling but not for water cooling. If you use 2 radiators that takes up all fans and there is not much airflow for the motherboard and RAM.
> Just my personal experience.


I stuck a sea sonic x1250 in there just fine, had to enlarge the hole and didn't put a optical drive... but who needs an optical drive these days







?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> A new silverstone TJ08-E has been speed shipped from newegg this morning! I'm already in deep thought of what case project to do with it


Its a very well designed case. I'm sure you'll enjoy building your next rig with it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> I stuck a sea sonic x1250 in there just fine, had to enlarge the hole and didn't put a optical drive... but who needs an optical drive these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


photos or it didn't happen


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Its a very well designed case. I'm sure you'll enjoy building your next rig with it.


No new components, just a new case with new modding project


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I've never had to get so in depth with my cooling. mITX makes it easy. I literally have 3 sections on my case.
> 1 in the front from left to right for the psu (Has discrete intake and exhaust).
> 1 on the left for GPU
> 1 on the right and top for CPU.
> Hell I could probably run my H80 passive since the intake air only has one place to go and that is through the H80.


If you decided to test that (passive H80), I would be very interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> why are you using enterprise grade drive in your machine?


Lol, I was going to ask the same thing. I got 2 x 2TB drives and a ReadyNAS Duo for less than $400.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Sure I'll try it tonight when I get home.

Hopefully I can turn off the fan from the bios because getting to that fan is a B*&%^.


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> photos or it didn't happen




See that hole on the left hand side? sorta a square + oval? used to only be an oval, the x1250 stuck out too far and blocked most of that hole... so I took a dremel to it and viola! cables fit. Next 2 mods are going to be a acrylic piece that separates the 5.25 + psu bay from the bottom area, then a side window mod with a fan attachment to feed air to my 7970s







!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> 
> See that hole on the left hand side? sorta a square + oval? used to only be an oval, the x1250 stuck out too far and blocked most of that hole... so I took a dremel to it and viola! cables fit. Next 2 mods are going to be a acrylic piece that separates the 5.25 + psu bay from the bottom area, then a side window mod with a fan attachment to feed air to my 7970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


ahh gotcha. nice mod







i was wondering why you had to cut, but i see where the wire routing would have been an issue otherwise. hope you keeping track of photos for a proper mod/build log. i think alot of people would be interested in seeing a pair of 7970 in that case









IMO you should hold off on the side panel fan mod till you get an idea of what kind of temps you are getting with the 7970's IMO fan holes = ugly and disturbs the airflow pattern. I think you are underestimating the capability of the AP181. IF you feel that strongly about adding more fans, I'd actually consider cutting the roof just above the 5.25 bays and make a 120 / 140mm intake port in that location. get a replacement filter just like the one that came with the powersupply so they'd kinda match. this way, the intake from the top fan feeds directly down onto your top 7970 and you'd still have the pristine look of a windowed side panel w/o the ugliness of a fan port.

anyway that's my 2cp on that


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ahh gotcha. nice mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering why you had to cut, but i see where the wire routing would have been an issue otherwise. hope you keeping track of photos for a proper mod/build log. i think alot of people would be interested in seeing a pair of 7970 in that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO you should hold off on the side panel fan mod till you get an idea of what kind of temps you are getting with the 7970's IMO fan holes = ugly and disturbs the airflow pattern. I think you are underestimating the capability of the AP181. IF you feel that strongly about adding more fans, I'd actually consider cutting the roof just above the 5.25 bays and make a 120 / 140mm intake port in that location. get a replacement filter just like the one that came with the powersupply so they'd kinda match. this way, the intake from the top fan feeds directly down onto your top 7970 and you'd still have the pristine look of a windowed side panel w/o the ugliness of a fan port.
> anyway that's my 2cp on that


Right I like your idea, that was my plan B. The window I would be cutting is pretty much based off the half X window. L shaped window with a corner cut out for a 120mm fan (AP-15). Either that or cut the 120mm hole up top above the 5.25 bays. But I wanted to seal that area off with a black and red acrylic piece..... I've already contacted silverstone and had them order a few ft-08e side panels for me.. incase after the cut it looks bad or I mess up or anything.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> Right I like your idea, that was my plan B. The window I would be cutting is pretty much based off the half X window. L shaped window with a corner cut out for a 120mm fan (AP-15). Either that or cut the 120mm hole up top above the 5.25 bays. But I wanted to seal that area off with a black and red acrylic piece..... I've already contacted silverstone and had them order a few ft-08e side panels for me.. incase after the cut it looks bad or I mess up or anything.


to be honest, i'm not entirely sure if the acrylic idea is ideal since the top 7970 intake would be butt up against that piece of acrylic and it would rob that card of precious intake air. it's like how the top card is robbing intake air from the bottom card due to the fact that the back side of the top card covering more then half of the fan intake area. this would cause additional GPU fan noise / heat for the sake of vanity







maybe you can cut a 80mm hole at the bottom of the acrylic (where the 7970 intake is) to allow airflow to come through? if you are worried about the looks, you can cut some sort of a foam shroud like what is supplied in the SG07 to funnel intake air into the GPU intake port and still have it look good?


the foam ring/shroud will cover up the hole cut into acrylic divider and nobody would be the wiser and you'd still have superior airflow going into the top 7970.

more ideas to ponder


----------



## 0gre

Throwing up my partially completed PC!
It's huge for an ITX system, but I wanted to keep all the water cooling components internal. Hoping that still allows for my system to be accepted in this prestigious thread.


----------



## psyclum

nice job







that's an impressive amount of cutting you had to do to get that case to qualify as a SFF


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I would not recommend the TJ08e for an X79 setup because that is exactly what I have and I am running into issues.
> 1. Water cooling with something like the H80 is impossible unless you have low profile RAM.


I'm not following you with the need for low-profile RAM while using cooling like the H-series... Such cooling is in favor of high-profile RAM as far as I know. I would understand in case you're talking about a Noctua, or a Silver Arrow, but absolutely not with with those wanna-be watercooling solutions







that should provide ample space. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I'm not following you with the need for low-profile RAM while using cooling like the H-series... Such cooling is in favor of high-profile RAM as far as I know. I would understand in case you're talking about a Noctua, or a Silver Arrow, but absolutely not with with those wanna-be watercooling solutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should provide ample space. Or did I miss something?


The x79 boards memory slots are on both sides of the board, the TJ-08Es space to mount a H80 on the back side is limited to say the least. It would not be possible to mount the rad to the back 120mm fan hole with very tall ram sticks. If that makes sense...


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> The x79 boards memory slots are on both sides of the board, the TJ-08Es space to mount a H80 on the back side is limited to say the least. It would not be possible to mount the rad to the back 120mm fan hole with very tall ram sticks. If that makes sense...


Oh like that







, yeah ofc that makes sense. I guess I was thinking atx for a sec there... thanks for pointing out


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0gre*
> 
> Throwing up my partially completed PC!
> It's huge for an ITX system, but I wanted to keep all the water cooling components internal. Hoping that still allows for my system to be accepted in this prestigious thread.


would you plz post a link to your log?


----------



## 0gre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's an impressive amount of cutting you had to do to get that case to qualify as a SFF


I'm glad you liked it! And yes... there was a lot of cutting involved.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> would you plz post a link to your log?


Sure thing! Here's the build log.


----------



## axipher

My X3480 is in, so I should be putting everything together tonight for the first power on, then comes the rest of the case modding experience, GPU backplate, mobo full cover, side full Plexi panel


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'll ask here first since I know you guys more than the WC section of the board.









If I have a 140.3 size rad of intake and no exhaust except through an 80.2 rad on the back, can I run that passive since the air HAS to run through it to exit the case?


----------



## Stiltz85

I'm no expert but I would say yes and no. Yes air would flow through it but I doubt it would be much to cool it down significantly. But as stated earlier, I'm no expert so I may be wrong.


----------



## WiSK

Are you sure the case is really air-tight except for the exhaust? There's always going to be small holes and such where the air will bleed out. Consider also the difference for the intake fans. It's harder work to move all the air in your case, rather than just through the rad. Maybe someone clever can calculate this, if you give them exact specs of fans, rads and case. But likely you'll get a more realistic answer by just testing it yourself.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I was actually planning on making it perfectly air-tight with caulk or something similar during fabrication.









Usually dead spots form in a larger case because of the size of the case, with something so small getting in a lot of pressure, the energy in the moving air has not been expended and as such it will continue to move.

It was a different thread in these forums but Psyclum and I were talking of air pressures and how air moves through a case. Air will pick the route of least resistance and the choices for the air are:

1) Go back through intake rads
2) Go into a wall
3) Go through the 80.2 rad.

The cooling force depends largely on the fin density and cfm output of the intake and the fin density of the 80mm rad. I am interested in keeping it quiet so I was planning on using the SR-1 series of rads as I could run the fans slower.


----------



## WiSK

You've not constructed the case yet then, as I understand it. Perhaps you have the rads and fans already? It might be possible to construct a model with cardboard. Seal it with masking or electrical tape, and use something that produces smoke to test the airflow? Like incense sticks maybe.


----------



## longroadtrip

Still working on it, have a few cables to sleeve and a window to cut, but for the most part...mission accomplished!









As she sits now...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Got a nice surprise on my doorstep earlier, I squeaked with happiness


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ehhh.... the more I look at the TJ08-E outa the box the more im not really feeling it. I'm so spoiled by my Antec mini P-180 with the thick and sturdy multilayered door panels and tough outside plastic the TJ08-E feel flimsy after years of not having a regular steel case. I'm also not really sure if I wanna bother putting a window when everything is flipsided and away from me or I have to redo my entire desk layout, which im not really sure I want to. Plus, I just but alot of hard work into modding "Night Fire" that I feel bad on giving it up already

I need to think this over the weekend.......


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ehhh.... the more I look at the TJ08-E outa the box the more im not really feeling it. I'm so spoiled by my Antec mini P-180 with the thick and sturdy multilayered door panels and tough outside plastic the TJ08-E feel flimsy after years of not having a regular steel case. I'm also not really sure if I wanna bother putting a window when everything is flipsided and away from me or I have to redo my entire desk layout, which im not really sure I want to. Plus, I just but alot of hard work into modding "Night Fire" that I feel bad on giving it up already
> 
> I need to think this over the weekend.......


damn sorry?.... I have a mini P-180 for one of my rigs, and it is by no means "mini" lol. Though, yes it is built like a tank. I find joy in moving my build to a new case , for it is like doing a whole new build with a new set of challenges.

Also your last part if read the way it is typed is funny. It should be "I need to think this over, over the weekend" sorry for being a grammar Nazi

-doober


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I'll ask here first since I know you guys more than the WC section of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a 140.3 size rad of intake and no exhaust except through an 80.2 rad on the back, can I run that passive since the air HAS to run through it to exit the case?
> -snip-]


TBH i would go that little bit more and go Micro atx instead of itx







just because its already pretty big tbh for a itx build.. why not have the option for another gpu








and im sure that 80 x 2 wouldnt really be worth putting in.
would just restrict the 2 other massive rads 
i would just add 2 x 80mm slient fans in the back


----------



## armourcore9brker

I don't want any negative pressure in the case to suck air in through other holes (if there are any). If anything, I'd just leave it as a grill.

80.2 (12800mm^2) is not that far off of a 120 (14400mm^2).

Also, with mATX it would be A LOT larger.









I actually had a concept design for a mATX case if I were to make it.



That's the size of a small midtower.

Funny enough, the mITX has more cooling rads than the mATX (I can see where I could put some more rads in the design though... maybe fit a larger monitor in it too







)

WCing + SFF has its limitations.


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ehhh.... the more I look at the TJ08-E outa the box the more im not really feeling it. I'm so spoiled by my Antec mini P-180 with the thick and sturdy multilayered door panels and tough outside plastic the TJ08-E feel flimsy after years of not having a regular steel case. I'm also not really sure if I wanna bother putting a window when everything is flipsided and away from me or I have to redo my entire desk layout, which im not really sure I want to. Plus, I just but alot of hard work into modding "Night Fire" that I feel bad on giving it up already
> 
> I need to think this over the weekend.......


migrate your system into the case, it gets sturdier as you put more stuff into it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I'll ask here first since I know you guys more than the WC section of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a 140.3 size rad of intake and no exhaust except through an 80.2 rad on the back, can I run that passive since the air HAS to run through it to exit the case?


i guess the relevant question here is why do you need so much cooling on an ITX? ITX boards can NOT be overclocked very far due to limitations of poor VRM's. so the amount of heat generated does not require the amount of liquid cooling you are supplying to the case. the only thing you'd have to worry about is either a 7970, or a 7990 because SLi/Xfire is impossible on an ITX. you also indicated an AX850 in the mockup which is way too much for even a 7990 implementation. with the quality of the AX, you can do it with an AX650 and still have plenty of headroom for fans/pumps/ssd/etc...

remember ITX isnt like ATX or mATX. no ITX board currently in existence can overclock very well due to lack of VRM cooling, or a robust enough VRM to begin with.

if it's a question of whether you CAN do it, absolutely, with the amount of liquid you have flowing around in there and the amount of surface area the rad's offer, you might even be able to get away with passive cooling on those rads







what you have in your mockup is so far beyond overkill it's "silent"


----------



## armourcore9brker

Well a couple things, I know it says AX850 but that was the closest sizewise to the psu I was thinking of using. (Seasonic X750 or X650).

A few things were behind this decision of dual rads.

1) I have a slight obsession with symmetry. So rads on both sides make me feel better.

2) That cutout on the front panel is for one of the tubes for the rads and goes with the theme I wanted on this case. Same applies to the vents on the sides.

3) A PSU is about 140mm wide so I used a 140mm base size. On top of that, I wanted to be able to fit anything I wanted inside so It had to be long enough to fit 330mm but not massively long. This lead to the 140.2.

4) I want to use really low RPM fans because I want this to be as quiet as possible. SR rads are the best at this.

I could always have a VRM block fabricated.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Well a couple things, I know it says AX850 but that was the closest sizewise to the psu I was thinking of using. (Seasonic X750 or X650).
> A few things were behind this decision of dual rads.
> 1) I have a slight obsession with symmetry. So rads on both sides make me feel better.
> 2) That cutout on the front panel is for one of the tubes for the rads and goes with the theme I wanted on this case. Same applies to the vents on the sides.
> 3) A PSU is about 140mm wide so I used a 140mm base size. On top of that, I wanted to be able to fit anything I wanted inside so It had to be long enough to fit 330mm but not massively long. This lead to the 140.2.
> 4) I want to use really low RPM fans because I want this to be as quiet as possible. SR rads are the best at this.
> I could always have a VRM block fabricated.


VRM problem in an ITX extends beyond simple cooling issue. the quality and quantity of VRM built into a ITX board is simply insufficient for high powered OCing. for high power OCing they'd need to put a few more of those jap caps next to the board to supply it with enough juice, (as well as an 8pin power plug instead of a 4 pin)

i can dig that symmetry decision. we ALL pay alot for our vanity decisions







it's alot to pay for that symmetry unless you are planning on some kind of acrylic build tho







(so you can SEE that symmetry







)

as i mentioned above, if you don't go nuts on the OCing, there is enough surface area provided by the rads to maybe run that thing passive and still give decent temps. push fans would be MORE then sufficient and you really wouldn't need push/pull unless it's another aesthetic decision. I'd say you can run those suckers at 1000RPM's or below and be able to cool the system down. at that speed, your water pump will be the loudest part of the system (assuming you are using SSD's)


----------



## armourcore9brker

On the SSD/HDD thing: In one of the 5.25" bays I will use a 5.25 to 4x2.5 drive caddy. Makes everything neat and tidy.









While yes, NOW there is nothing that can really be overclocked. I made this design considering future possibilities. Most everything can be swapped out with different hardware.

Pumps will be in the other 5.25" using a pump/res combo. Both 5.25" bays will have sound deadening material around them.

There will be a lot more than just a computer in here too. I plan on controlling a lot of things using an Arduino board in there too.

It'll control lights, side vents, 5.25" extraction, and the front panel's... panel. Tons of little servos everywhere.









I was just throwing the 80.2 in there to cool down the cpu/vrm/sb (if I decide to expand that far) before the water gets to the gpu.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> On the SSD/HDD thing: In one of the 5.25" bays I will use a 5.25 to 4x2.5 drive caddy. Makes everything neat and tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While yes, NOW there is nothing that can really be overclocked. I made this design considering future possibilities. Most everything can be swapped out with different hardware.
> Pumps will be in the other 5.25" using a pump/res combo. Both 5.25" bays will have sound deadening material around them.
> There will be a lot more than just a computer in here too. I plan on controlling a lot of things using an Arduino board in there too.
> It'll control lights, side vents, 5.25" extraction, and the front panel's... panel. Tons of little servos everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just throwing the 80.2 in there to cool down the cpu/vrm/sb (if I decide to expand that far) before the water gets to the gpu.


i don't think the 80x2 is going to do alot more then that pair of 140x2 aren't already doing to be honest. it's overkill above and beyond an already overkill design







just as a reminder for your future-proofing design. ivybridge is designed to be a 70 watt chip (down from 130w sandybridge design.) this is because there is a HUGE step in the direction of die shrink (22nm from 32nm) future chips will only get smaller and the amount of power used (hence heat) is going to drop as a result as well. current generation GPU is 28 nm. and that will also eventually drop to 22nm or below and the resulting power/heat savings would translate to less cooling required. overkill for today will already be beyond overkill for tomorrow....


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

installed GTs in my beast


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Still working on it, have a few cables to sleeve and a window to cut, but for the most part...mission accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As she sits now...


That's pretty sweet bud. It's amazing how customizing the cables can make a rig look so much better, especially a smaller one like this. Is this your HTPC?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Well after a long, tiring and dissapointed first hand experience with my new Silverstone TJ08-E, im very happily back with my Antec mini P-180 rebuilt and a bit more refined since I had it all apart. I won't bother reposting my thoughts on the TJ08-E but heres link on my personal findings.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/1020_20

That being said, I did a few touch ups to "Night Fire" while it was apart. Following an earlier suggestion from someone here, I decided to take a black marker to all the wiring that was "non black" and cover it up to help go with the Red/Black/silver color theme within the interior of the case. I also added more silicon grommets to the Cavier Black to further reduce HDD vibration into the case. I also decided to remove the Antec Big boy 200mm after getting sick of dealing with the dust mess as a result of the negative pressure it was causing. I replaced it with a new Gentle Typhoon AP-13 for the rear exhaust to help pull away warm air away from the Dark Knight HSF.

Future plans are to possibly add more sound insulation to the panels, upgrade to a Kepler and maybe even a SSD as there's a perfect spot for one between the vid card and the intake fans.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Well after a long, tiring and dissapointed first hand experience with my new Silverstone TJ08-E, im very happily back with my Antec mini P-180 rebuilt and a bit more refined since I had it all apart. I won't bother reposting my thoughts on the TJ08-E but heres link on my personal findings.


Dont worry I couldnt use mine for more than a couple days before I went back to my A04. The AP181 is just an awful fan in terms of noise, this was the major killer for me.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's pretty sweet bud. It's amazing how customizing the cables can make a rig look so much better, especially a smaller one like this. Is this your HTPC?


Merg..yeah, HTPC and minor gaming...


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Still working on it, have a few cables to sleeve and a window to cut, but for the most part...mission accomplished!
> 
> As she sits now...


I love this case and that is an awesome build longroadtrip. I am planning to wc with this case right now.

And that is a noiseblocker on the Big shuriken?

Any more pics ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks netdevil!

The fan is a Noiseblocker on a Prolimatech Samuel 17. I'll have more photos in a couple of days once the rest of the sleeving is done and the case window is cut.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks netdevil!
> The fan is a Noiseblocker on a Prolimatech Samuel 17. I'll have more photos in a couple of days once the rest of the sleeving is done and the case window is cut.


I followed your M8 log for ages as well. You do great work









Window??







Looking forward to your pics !


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks netdevil! I really appreciate that. I'll be reviving that build in about a month. .


----------



## Vilmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'd start off looking at these:
> Silverstone:
> FT03B
> TJ08 B
> Lian Li:
> PC-A04B
> PC-V352B
> PC-V354B
> PC-V600FB
> All of these are good cases, but each has their pros and cons...The key to building a great mATX build is planning.


Thank you for your reply..

which one of these cases is most optimal for custom watercooling?


----------



## longroadtrip

How much modding do you want to do? That will make a big difference in the cases. I would tend to lean towards the PC-V600FB or the PC-A04B...although there are people that have w/c'd in both silverstone cases...


----------



## Vilmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> How much modding do you want to do? That will make a big difference in the cases. I would tend to lean towards the PC-V600FB or the PC-A04B...although there are people that have w/c'd in both silverstone cases...


I dont want to do to much modding, but in order to cool my cpu and gpu with water, wont i need atleast a 240mm radiator? is it even possible to fit something like that in a m-atx case?


----------



## longroadtrip

It is certainly possible..but the issue is that you will probably need to do some modding in order to do it. Most mATX cases aren't designed with w/c in mind. They are designed for a small footprint. There are people on here who have shoe-horned w/c into mITX cases as well.

Other options are to get multiple 120mm or 200mm rads...take the time to look through the build logs...there are plenty of people who have done it, it just takes a little bit of work.


----------



## Vilmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It is certainly possible..but the issue is that you will probably need to do some modding in order to do it. Most mATX cases aren't designed with w/c in mind. They are designed for a small footprint. There are people on here who have shoe-horned w/c into mITX cases as well.
> Other options are to get multiple 120mm or 200mm rads...take the time to look through the build logs...there are plenty of people who have done it, it just takes a little bit of work.


Will do, thank you sir


----------



## TheBadBull

regarding the m-itx power issue...
Zotac actually makes a z68 m-itx motherboard with 8 pin power delivery, and the guys at bit-tech pushed an i5 to 4.7 on it.









hopefully there will be more performance itx boards in the future...

also, bitfenix is releasing a m-itx case named prodigy. looks like a miniature mac pro case


----------



## armourcore9brker

Not sure if any of you guys browse the news section but I thought I'd post it here to get your opinion.

I present the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe mobo.



































Source 1
Quote:


> ASUS unveiled a new mini-ITX motherboard based on the Intel Z77 chipset, supporting LGA1155 processors, the P8Z77-I Deluxe. Despite is ultra-compact form the designers crammed in as many features as possible, including a powerful *10-phase Digi+ VRM.* ASUS found an ingenious way of designing the VRM area, by raising it to a (fixed?) add-on card north of the CPU socket. This VRM riser has the electrical controller, the 10-phase VRM, complete with chokes, drivers, and FETs, and a MOSFET heatsink. This board is one of the few of its form-factor that draws power from an 8-pin EPS, apart from the 24-pin ATX.
> 
> The LGA1155 socket is wired to two full-length DDR3 DIMM slots, supporting dual-channel DDR3 memory, and a PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slot. There are four SATA ports on board, two each of SATA 6 Gb/s and 3 Gb/s. Connectivity includes 6-channel HD audio with 7.1 channel optical SPDIF output, four USB 3.0 ports (two front, two rear), gigabit Ethernet, wireless b/g/n network controller, and a number of USB 2.0 ports. The board features UEFI BIOS, and USB BIOS Flashback. Expect the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe to launch in April. More variants, based on this exact design, can be expected.


Source 2

Think it'll clock as well as the Gene-Z now?


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## 2mer

extra vrms, does this mean itx can finally overclock to atx/matx's level?


----------



## animal0307

Asus must be following us....







Quick spew out more things we want!

On another note. I MUST HAVE Sabertooth Z77


----------



## armourcore9brker

That thermal armor is quite sexy. Too bad it is only an ATX.

If you're reading this Asus, *I want a mATX and mITX on the Sabertooth Line!*









This mITX will certainly be my next board. I hope they make a waterblock for the VRMs.


----------



## animal0307

That would be amazing! I want a military grade M ITX board. I'd ditch my system for on in a heart beat. Only problem would be containing all that awesome in such a small box.


----------



## 2mer

might look nice on the upcoming bitfenix itx case.

still waiting on my vulcan and i've found out i bought the wrong size acrylic(8 by 12 inch), too small :/


----------



## animal0307

I have seen the new Bitfenix case. It's pretty neat looking. I still think it's too big for my taste. If I got ITX It's gotta tiny.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Asus mITX + SG08 + 7990 + i7 3770K = Max most games on most resolutions with a massive overclock.









ATX ain't got S**T on mITX now.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Asus mITX + SG08 + 7990 + i7 3770K = Max most games on most resolutions with a massive overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATX ain't got S**T on mITX now.


Sounds like a console on roids


----------



## axipher

Can I join with Project Maple Leaf:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000/0_50

*List of specs:*

Fractal Design Core 1000
EVGA P55 Micro SLI
Intel X3480
8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance White LP RAM
120 GB Solid 3
320 GB Scorpio Blue
AMD 6870 with VF3000A
Coolit Eco CPU cooler with original Coolit Fan and shroud in pull as intake
Scythe Kaze-Q Fan Controller
OCZ 550 W ZS PSU


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> HUM..... the only unfortunate thing about this board is AXP140 no longer fits (extend too far out from the VRM daughter board side to fit in the case) so now the search is on for another de facto UBER ITX HSF that will fit in the case...
> however, this does open up the possibility for the NH-C14 since there is more clearance on the GPU side for it to fit now. will be keeping an eye on this board for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be funny as *** if SA/D14/phantek actually fits on this thing


I bet the C14 will fit but probably to tall for some ITX cases and will swallow the board and have lots of over hang depending on the orientation. Noctua came out with another down draft cooler called the NH-L12. It's low profile and meant for HTPC's, etc.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en


----------



## harlen

May I add my rig here? Wanted SLI but not buying now when Kepler is so close, so will do that when they arrive. In the mean time:



specs in sig.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> May I add my rig here? Wanted SLI but not buying now when Kepler is so close, so will do that when they arrive. In the mean time:
> 
> 
> 
> specs in sig.


can you tell me how you mounted the 240mm rad at the front?


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can you tell me how you mounted the 240mm rad at the front?


The XSPCs are such a snug fit they hold themselves in. It pushes in quite firmly up against the bottom of the drive bay. The front fans don't line up with the radiator fan mounts so they are screwed in to the front panel after I drilled some holes innit.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can you tell me how you mounted the 240mm rad at the front?
> 
> 
> 
> The XSPCs are such a snug fit they hold themselves in. It pushes in quite firmly up against the bottom of the drive bay. The front fans don't line up with the radiator fan mounts so they are screwed in to the front panel after I drilled some holes innit.
Click to expand...

can you take a picture on how you secured it?


----------



## harlen

the pull push fans?

The radiator is just pushed in. No trickery.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> the pull fans?
> 
> The radiator is just pushed in. No trickery.


the front fans


----------



## harlen

Sure. But you know I have to remove the side panel that hides all the cabling, and that is a right pain to get back on. I wanted to change the led in the reservoir to white instead of uv anyway, so may as well do that now. Give me some time


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Sure. But you know I have to remove the side panel that hides all the cabling, and that is a right pain to get back on. I wanted to change the led in the reservoir to white instead of uv anyway, so may as well do that now. Give me some time


thanks!


----------



## harlen

OK excuse the crappy photos. My camera battery is flat so it's iphone with led flash.

The clips that normally hold in fans on the front cover need to be snapped off because they'd push into the rad. Two of each fan's 4 holes have little buttons that sit in the screw hole. So for the other two i just drilled through the cover and screwed them in using the same screws that would normally secure the fans directly to the rad. You can see the rad holes don't quite line up. Possibly removing the metal in the case would allow that, but why bother. It's close enough, and very convenient for removing the front cover too.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> May I add my rig here? Wanted SLI but not buying now when Kepler is so close, so will do that when they arrive. In the mean time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs in sig.


Amazing work man


----------



## Refreshment

I have been looking for something like this for quite some time, but there's always 1 little thing that ruins it.

The NXZT Vulcan:


http://www.amazon.com/Vulcan-Enthusiast-M-ATX-Handle-VULCAN/dp/B003IPOYGK/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331135425&sr=1-6

So it has a nice set of features and excellent price but:

-Build quality "seems" to suck.
-No front USB 3 ports. (not so bad)
-Cant fit an Coolermaster Hyper 212+ CPU cooler. (really bad)

The plan is, in the future, to move the M-ATX mother board and the HD 5850 vid card of the current build to a small case. *So does anyone know of any light weight compact cases, preferably with a handle?*

I just can't find a [email protected] thing that fits all the check boxes.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> I have been looking for something like this for quite some time, but there's always 1 little thing that ruins it.
> 
> The NXZT Vulcan:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vulcan-Enthusiast-M-ATX-Handle-VULCAN/dp/B003IPOYGK/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331135425&sr=1-6
> 
> So it has a nice set of features and excellent price but:
> 
> -Build quality "seems" to suck.
> -No front USB 3 ports. (not so bad)
> -Cant fit an Coolermaster Hyper 212+ CPU cooler. (really bad)
> 
> The plan is, in the future, to move the M-ATX mother board and the HD 5850 vid card of the current build to a small case. *So does anyone know of any light weight compact cases, preferably with a handle?*
> 
> I just can't find a [email protected] thing that fits all the check boxes.


Check out this member's current build on the NZXT Vulcan:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1207151/project-the-canadian-nzxt-vulcan-wcd-lan-rig

He seems to be quite happy with the case.

If you're looking for a new case though, Silverstone, Lian Li, and Fractal Design all have amazing quality mATX cases. And you could always just make your own handle on any case, or get a computer case sling like the ones here: http://www.geargrip.com/


----------



## Refreshment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you're looking for a new case though, Silverstone, Lian Li, and Fractal Design all have amazing quality mATX cases. And you could always just make your own handle on any case, or get a computer case sling like the ones here: http://www.geargrip.com/


Thanks for the advice axipher









Like i said main problem is that it wont fit a coolermaster Hyper 212+, is there a similar priced/performance cooler that might fit in the Vulcano?

Also i was investigating the geargrip stuff, way too overpriced for what it is.

I know Liam Li, Silverstone (out of the question for me) etc, but this manufacturers have tons of cases. Any concrete example of those brands that might suit mmy needs.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you're looking for a new case though, Silverstone, Lian Li, and Fractal Design all have amazing quality mATX cases. And you could always just make your own handle on any case, or get a computer case sling like the ones here: http://www.geargrip.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice axipher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said main problem is that it wont fit a coolermaster Hyper 212+, is there a similar priced/performance cooler that might fit in the Vulcano?
> 
> Also i was investigating the geargrip stuff, way too overpriced for what it is.
> 
> I know Liam Li, Silverstone (out of the question for me) etc, but this manufacturers have tons of cases. Any concrete example of those brands that might suit mmy needs.
Click to expand...

For a cooler, you could always look at a horizontal cooler that blows air towards the motherboard, or an all-in-one like the H980 or H100.


----------



## Refreshment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For a cooler, you could always look at a horizontal cooler that blows air towards the motherboard, or an all-in-one like the H980 or H100.


Hahaha! Air cooling axipher. An air cooler with similar performace to the hyper 212+. Btw, how much juice does one of these aqua cooler zip?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For a cooler, you could always look at a horizontal cooler that blows air towards the motherboard, or an all-in-one like the H980 or H100.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Air cooling axipher. An air cooler with similar performace to the hyper 212+. *Btw, how much juice does of these aqua cooler zip?*
Click to expand...

Not sure on air coolers, hopefully someone else can chime in. You would basically be stuck with anything that isn't a tower cooler like the 212+ with 120 mm fans and heat pipes sticking out the top.

And what exactly do you mean by the bolded question? How much power the pump for the water cooler take? Not much, nothing you would have to upgrade your power supply for or anything.


----------



## Refreshment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *And what exactly do you mean by the bolded question?* How much power the pump for the water cooler take? Not much, nothing you would have to upgrade your power supply for or anything.


That's exactly it, how much power will the water pump take. Well it might not be much, but in relation to the the standard air cooler it could be much or so i think.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *And what exactly do you mean by the bolded question?* How much power the pump for the water cooler take? Not much, nothing you would have to upgrade your power supply for or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly it, how much power will the water pump take. Well it might not be much, but in relation to the the standard air cooler it could be much or so i think.
Click to expand...

Well a standard air cooler's fan is typically ~0.5 A at 12 V, which is ~6 W, so even two fans on an air cooler only takes ~12 W at the most. Even the MCP350 pump I'm using in my main rig which is much more powerful then the one in the H100 is only ~ 15 W at top speed.

So with the same 2 fans on a high performance air cooler on the H100 RAD plus the pump, still only 27 W. Yes you just doubled your power usage, but that's worse case usage and nothing to worry about.


----------



## staryoshi

I wish people would stop buying lian li cases so they would be compelled to revamp their lineups... Outdated designs and high prices are not my thing







I'll be going back to SFF once the Maximus Gene V and Core i7 3770K are released







I'll either grab an Arc Mini or Define Mini.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I wish people would stop buying lian li cases so they would be compelled to revamp their lineups... Outdated designs and high prices are not my thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be going back to SFF once the Maximus Gene V and Core i7 3770K are released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll either grab an Arc Mini or Define Mini.


I thought you were looking at the TJ08-E?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I thought you were looking at the TJ08-E?


It was on my list but didn't make the cut. It's just too unorthodox for my taste.. Many design choices I would not have gone with were I its creator


----------



## Derek1387

well, my TJ08 is about done

























I just want to cut out a window, and change a few fittings around, but i7 2600k at 4.8, and my 7970 at 1260/1790... idles mid 20's, full load mid 40's on GPU. I changed out the NZXT rear fan for a Ultra Kaze silent one, which quieted down the whole thing, but I am pretty sure the AP180 fan is causing most of the noise.... going to have to figure out what to do about that.

What do you think?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> well, my TJ08 is about done
> 
> I just want to cut out a window, and change a few fittings around, but i7 2600k at 4.8, and my 7970 at 1260/1790... idles mid 20's, full load mid 40's on GPU. I changed out the NZXT rear fan for a Ultra Kaze silent one, which quieted down the whole thing, but I am pretty sure the AP180 fan is causing most of the noise.... going to have to figure out what to do about that.
> What do you think?


Sick as **** bro!


----------



## chyde

This is an awesome thread! thought id add my beast to the collection.


----------



## MoMurda

Derek1387, very nice build! Is that a 240 rad on the 180mm fan? or a 180 rad? Would look awesome with some compression fittings, the plastic fasteners are bugging me. Haha other than that it looks great.


----------



## iama842

Does anyone knows when is this color getting release?


----------



## armourcore9brker

This?

I don't notice it being a different color at all.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 
> This?
> I don't notice it being a different color at all.


That looks like the Titanium color, just guessing because it looks like the same color as my FT03


----------



## iama842

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> -snip-
> This?
> I don't notice it being a different color at all.


This is the normal color








better image of the new color.


----------



## Derek1387

that is gorgeous.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man.... I might have to give the TJ08-E another try with that color, thats drop down lovely. Not boring aluminum silver either


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Man.... I might have to give the TJ08-E another try with that color, thats drop down lovely. Not boring aluminum silver either


Yeh, definitely looking to down size my case if i can, whilst retain functionality!


----------



## axipher

Don't have a picture, but I upgraded the Coolit Eco on my Core 1000 to an H80 so I can start overclocking my Xeon, currently at stock 3.06 GHz, I'm at 50 C max while folding 24/7, so I have a little head room.


----------



## ghostrider85

hello everyone? i'm about to buy an asus gtx 570 direct cuii, but i doubt that it will gonna fit in my ARC MINI without modification, can anyone chime in? thanks in advance!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> hello everyone? i'm about to buy an asus gtx 570 direct cuii, but i doubt that it will gonna fit in my ARC MINI without modification, can anyone chime in? thanks in advance!




hmm best i could find (a bit tired so did a google search), but this has a gtx 580 matrix which according to asus's website is 11.5 " x 5 " Inch, the same as the GTX570 DirectCU II (11.5" x 5")

But judging by the pic it should fit if you remove the hdd cage, the arc mini says with the cage it can fit up to 260mm (10.23") but im wondering if that takes into account cards that have the power connectors facing the rear the card, so thee could be a bit more space? but looks like it can go in with-out mods (other then drive cage removal)


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> hello everyone? i'm about to buy an asus gtx 570 direct cuii, but i doubt that it will gonna fit in my ARC MINI without modification, can anyone chime in? thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm best i could find (a bit tired so did a google search), but this has a gtx 580 matrix which according to asus's website is 11.5 " x 5 " Inch, the same as the GTX570 DirectCU II (11.5" x 5")
> 
> But judging by the pic it should fit if you remove the hdd cage, the arc mini says with the cage it can fit up to 260mm (10.23") but im wondering if that takes into account cards that have the power connectors facing the rear the card
Click to expand...

looks like it can even fit without removing the top cage...,


----------



## johnko1

I am going to make a really small gaming rig and I found the perfect case!I ordered it and after some mods I will start buying hardware







Here is a video review I made.NOTE I think this case is only available in my country because I couldn't find it anywhere else
Enjoy


----------



## axipher

Re-did wire management in my mATX case


----------



## Farmer Boe

Nice review there johnko1! That case would be a nice low cost alternative to some of the stuff sold on this side of the pond.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Nice review there johnko1! That case would be a nice low cost alternative to some of the stuff sold on this side of the pond.


Yes!That's the reason I bought it,only 25 euros! Insdead of buying a 100 euro case,I will spent the 75 on an ssd or ram


----------



## Jeci

Just finished installing my new cooler:










































As you might be able to make out from my awful photography, there wasn't a lot of room to play with at all.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Just finished installing my new cooler:*snips*
> As you might be able to make out from my awful photography, there wasn't a lot of room to play with at all.


Believe me, I know








I had a Megahalems in a P180 Mini, it was TIGHT.

What I wound up doing was gutting the top HDD cage/mounts and putting a H50 up front as an intake.
Worked out great - pulled cool air from outside and then went right out the top 200mm (performed just as well, if not better than the mega)

Since I switched to a Define Mini, I decided to give a trad. HSF again and picked up a Noctua NH-U9B

SO much more room to work with, and there's actually reasonable clearance between it and the vid card lol.
Doesn't perform as well as either of the above, but I can still keep my chip at 4GHz and that's good enough for me (w/ a 2500k or something you can OC it to hell just fine).


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Believe me, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Megahalems in a P180 Mini, it was TIGHT.
> What I wound up doing was gutting the top HDD cage/mounts and putting a H50 up front as an intake.
> Worked out great - pulled cool air from outside and then went right out the top 200mm (performed just as well, if not better than the mega)
> Since I switched to a Define Mini, I decided to give a trad. HSF again and picked up a Noctua NH-U9B
> SO much more room to work with, and there's actually reasonable clearance between it and the vid card lol.
> Doesn't perform as well as either of the above, but I can still keep my chip at 4GHz and that's good enough for me (w/ a 2500k or something you can OC it to hell just fine).


I was holding out for an h70 or something, but bought this in the end as there were none going for a reasonable price, got it fairly cheap so was pretty happy with it, bumped 10c or so off idle temps compared to the stock cooler!


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> My most recent all-in-one mITX build. Project Kestrel
> I made the whole thing as small as I could in a desktop form factor, hope it's beastly enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Components
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
> Intel Core i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3
> 8Gb DDR3 1333
> 64Gb Crucial M4 SSD
> 2 Tb WD Green SATA
> Pioneer SATA DVD-RW
> Corsair H50 with Gentle Typhoon Fans
> Corsair HX650 PSU
> Custom Case based on a Lian-Li PCQ-06
> Ergoron LX articulating arm
> 24" Asus LCD display


wow....this is just amazing....the style and power of this system..the best i seen on OCN...


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Asus mITX + SG08 + 7990 + i7 3770K = Max most games on most resolutions with a massive overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATX ain't got S**T on mITX now.


= max most games?

i call that max every single thing out there... lol


----------



## armourcore9brker

Not sure really. Maybe "All games at most resolutions" I am sure hex 1600p monitors will kick its ass.


----------



## Jeci

Last picture and then i'm done:


----------



## darksideleader

I'm still wondering if i should get 2x 7870's or a single GTX 680. We'll see.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader*
> 
> I'm still wondering if i should get 2x 7870's or a single GTX 680. We'll see.


realistically speaking, what game are you playing at what resolution that requires more then a single 7970? what kind of monitor do you have that can even handle that type of resolution?


----------



## Mergatroid

Even with 2 x 6970 I can still get slow-downs in some games like BF3. Even if they're not slowing down, they're not reaching amazing fps average. Anyone who wants a 120Hz monitor is best off with the absolute best performing cards they can purchase to try to achieve that 120Hz frame rate even if they have to turn some settings down. 1920 x 1080 is enough for non-perfection in the highest end games. I always prefer at least 60 fps (30 on an old system with new games) minimum. Even with two 6970 cards I am constantly dropping below 60 fps with settings cranked.

Many people run Eyefinity with three monitors, 5760 x 1080 will easily bring a HD7970 to its knees with all settings cranked. Personally, I'd love 3 x 27" 120Hz monitors. Racing games would be awesome.

There are lots of reviews out there showing 6970 cards maximum performance limits. You can never have too much gpu power. There's always another game right around the corner that has your video cards number....


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Many people run Eyefinity with three monitors, 5760 x 1080 will easily bring a HD7970 to its knees with all settings cranked. Personally, I'd love 3 x 27" 120Hz monitors. Racing games would be awesome.


there are "numbers on a benchmark" difference, and there are actual "visual gameplay" differences. realistically speaking, IF you ARE in fact running eyefinity with 5760x1080 resolution @ 120Hz... there will be visual differences in gameplay and not just benchmark difference. THEN, it's not a matter of ASKING if you should... you KNOW you should and it's just a matter of affording the upgrade. however, I feel you are using the "many people run eyefinity with three monitors" quite loosely. I don't think quite as many people are running eyefinity that often, especially eyefinity is actually distracting in alot of different games (even if it does support it). granted eyefinity is nice, but the fact is "most people" are happy with 1 monitor simply to reduce the noise and temps that is generated from their machine in gaming load.

eventually eyefinity will be done right where the center monitor is given more priority over the 2 peripheral monitors. kinda like running the center monitor at 60hz while only running the peripheral monitors at 30hz. 95% of your game focus will be on the middle monitor, peripheral monitors are just there for eye candy and maybe spotting that guy running around with a knife off to the side.

the question is something he'll have to answer for himself. does he want epeen benchmark #'s or does he really have a 5760x1080 or larger resolution?


----------



## darksideleader

I have a 1920x1200 monitor. I'm also considering just gunning for a single 7870.

The GTX 680 is suppose to be not much faster than the 7970, which is also why i'm considering it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there are "numbers on a benchmark" difference, and there are actual "visual gameplay" differences. realistically speaking, IF you ARE in fact running eyefinity with 5760x1080 resolution @ 120Hz... there will be visual differences in gameplay and not just benchmark difference. THEN, it's not a matter of ASKING if you should... you KNOW you should and it's just a matter of affording the upgrade. however, I feel you are using the "many people run eyefinity with three monitors" quite loosely. I don't think quite as many people are running eyefinity that often, especially eyefinity is actually distracting in alot of different games (even if it does support it). granted eyefinity is nice, but the fact is "most people" are happy with 1 monitor simply to reduce the noise and temps that is generated from their machine in gaming load.
> eventually eyefinity will be done right where the center monitor is given more priority over the 2 peripheral monitors. kinda like running the center monitor at 60hz while only running the peripheral monitors at 30hz. 95% of your game focus will be on the middle monitor, peripheral monitors are just there for eye candy and maybe spotting that guy running around with a knife off to the side.
> the question is something he'll have to answer for himself. does he want epeen benchmark #'s or does he really have a 5760x1080 or larger resolution?


Actually I disagree that I am too loose with the eyefinity aspect. Perhaps in the overall population you may be correct, but we are on an enthusiast site, and many people here do run eyefinity. As well, benchmarks may not be real world, but they are an excellent indication of the performance you can expect from a system.

As for the usefulness of multiple monitors, that all depends on what game you are playing. Not only can it be useful for "spotting that guy running around with a knife off to the side", but for suspension of disbelief while playing the game. In fact, I would like to have six monitors for some games, and enclose them in a home made simulator. Sure, the simulator wouldn't do much practically, but it gets you more into the game by allowing no distraction and the suspension of disbelief. Practically speaking, you don't really need much more than 1440 x 900 on a 19" monitor, and a mouse/keyboard or joystick or a controller to play games. However, they sell many other peripherals because people like to use them, not because they're required to play the game. Just like I enjoy having enough video power to not worry (yet) about dropping my frame rates too low to enjoy the game while having the detail up as far as it will go (I still don't use 16x AA, perhaps I could with two 7970s).

In fact, this entire site is devoted to things we don't need. The 7970 card is awesome, but if one is enjoying all the things he doesn't need, then a pair of 7970s will do far better than a single (which was exactly the reasoning I used when I purchased my video cards last year). If I had of only purchased one card, I would have had to purchase another one when BF3 came out if I wanted (unnecessarily) to crank up all the settings. I'm really glad I did because now I have matching cards, I don't have to have 2 unmatched cards in my system, and I don't have to sell my old card so I can purchase two matching cards. (by matching I am referring to how they look since any 6900 series cards will crossfire with each other). All I'm saying is that any new high end game could be cranked up high enough with settings and AA and resolution and multiple monitors to slow down almost any video card. If you can afford multiple high end video cards, then go for it I say. You can put them to good use right away, and eventually you'll be really glad you got them.

I mean, what do we really need to play a game? A laptop would do the job. So, technically, you are correct in that he doesn't need two 7970s to play games. Of course he doesn't need a high end CPU, nor 8G of RAM, nor an SSD or any of the other stuff. I guess the real question is, what do you want your system to be capable of?

Of course there is one more consideration here, which is a small form factor case containing two heat generators like the 7970s. If you don't have really good airflow, you may want to stick with a single card.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Just like I enjoy having enough video power to not worry (yet) about dropping my frame rates too low to enjoy the game while having the detail up as far as it will go (I still don't use 16x AA, perhaps I could with two 7970s).


in terms of immersion (your reason to go 6 monitors) the bezels on the monitor pretty much nullify that concept. if you want immersion you want to go with 3 monitors or 9 monitors so your eyes have a center monitor to focus on. human eyes are designed to focus on 1 monitor 90+% of the time and immersion can be achieved if you imagine the bezels are pillars on the windshield. but you DO need a center monitor to focus on or the whole immersion factor goes away regardless of how powerful your vid cards are.

as for cranking up all the settings, alot of the times, that actually detracts from immersion. many effects in modern games are actually artificial. bloom and lens flare are both great examples of what a maxed out setting actually detract from immersion. both of those effects are overdone in games and are none existent to those degrees as seen in the games. bloom, especially, makes you look like you are in a constant fog regardless of where you are at. personally I believe in turning on features that actually makes the game look good/realistic and turning off features that either are not noticeable during gameplay or actually detract from gameplay / immersion.

if you take a screenshot of a game between 4x AA vs 16x AA. you might notice a difference. but in the middle of gameplay where you're constantly being shot at and you got blood all over your visor 80% of the time and have explosion shock blurring your screen the other 20% of the time, there is NO REAL DIFFERENCE between 4x and 16x AA







i mean seriously. how immersive is a game that constantly block your vision with blood and dirt that miraculously wipe itself away every 5 seconds just to be miraculously refreshed by more blood and dirt 2 seconds later?







sometimes i feel like I might as well unplug the monitor since i cant see anything outside of all the smoke/explosion/blood/dirt/bloom/lens flare/etc.... anyway







just aim in a general direction and spray bullets till you run out so you can respawn with a fresh set of bullets to spray









anyway. saying you need all this power for the sake of immersion is pretty poor excuse







on a nice 1920x1200 or something nicer like a 2650x1600, a 7970 is enough power to drive it if you don't turn on the effects that detract from immersion. the unfortunate fact is in today's games, turning everything on actually makes the game look like shiet.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> human eyes are designed to focus on 1 monitor 90+% of the time and immersion can be achieved if you imagine the bezels are pillars on the windshield. but you DO need a center monitor to focus on or the whole immersion factor goes away regardless of how powerful your vid cards are.


mhmm, the whole story sure isn't wrong, but just one thing: eyes aren't 'designed' towards the use of monitors







... I know it's pretty much not the point here, I know...but I couldn't stand that one little statement







...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in terms of immersion (your reason to go 6 monitors) the bezels on the monitor pretty much nullify that concept. if you want immersion you want to go with 3 monitors or 9 monitors so your eyes have a center monitor to focus on. human eyes are designed to focus on 1 monitor 90+% of the time and immersion can be achieved if you imagine the bezels are pillars on the windshield. but you DO need a center monitor to focus on or the whole immersion factor goes away regardless of how powerful your vid cards are.
> as for cranking up all the settings, alot of the times, that actually detracts from immersion. many effects in modern games are actually artificial. bloom and lens flare are both great examples of what a maxed out setting actually detract from immersion. both of those effects are overdone in games and are none existent to those degrees as seen in the games. bloom, especially, makes you look like you are in a constant fog regardless of where you are at. personally I believe in turning on features that actually makes the game look good/realistic and turning off features that either are not noticeable during gameplay or actually detract from gameplay / immersion.
> if you take a screenshot of a game between 4x AA vs 16x AA. you might notice a difference. but in the middle of gameplay where you're constantly being shot at and you got blood all over your visor 80% of the time and have explosion shock blurring your screen the other 20% of the time, there is NO REAL DIFFERENCE between 4x and 16x AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean seriously. how immersive is a game that constantly block your vision with blood and dirt that miraculously wipe itself away every 5 seconds just to be miraculously refreshed by more blood and dirt 2 seconds later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i feel like I might as well unplug the monitor since i cant see anything outside of all the smoke/explosion/blood/dirt/bloom/lens flare/etc.... anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just aim in a general direction and spray bullets till you run out so you can respawn with a fresh set of bullets to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway. saying you need all this power for the sake of immersion is pretty poor excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a nice 1920x1200 or something nicer like a 2650x1600, a 7970 is enough power to drive it if you don't turn on the effects that detract from immersion. the unfortunate fact is in today's games, turning everything on actually makes the game look like shiet.


I disagree. Have you seen this:



I would be more than happy using the bottom centre monitor as my main monitor. Personally, I look at these as not that much different than being in the cockpit of a mech or something, with windows all around separated by pieces of the chassis like you mentioned. I would prefer a system that would allow you to tilt the top monitors though, but it would be fine as is. Of course you could also use wall mounting arms to hold 6 x 27" monitors and tilt them any way you like.

I can see the difference between 4x AA and 16X AA. Most of the games I play are not splattering blood all over the screen to the point of being a distraction, In MMORPGs for example, it's easy to spot the difference between 4x and 16x. Every little bit also combines for the overall experience. A glance at the edges of a building, or the edges of a leaf on a plant will usually show what level of AA you are using. I can only really crank it on older games without a performance hit too high to justify it. Again, perhaps a couple of 7970 cards would change that. Personally, I don't find any of the effects detract from immersion. When playing BF3 for instance, none of them bother me at all. I never get so much splatter as to effect the game. I can see your point about some of the lens effects, but in some games those effects are justified if you're in a cockpit looking out. Overall I do agree that they are really overused. Having them enabled is not a problem, it's how often they use them inappropriately.

What it basically comes down to is, if you're not interested in effects, why bother purchasing an expensive video card in the first place? Hell, why not just stick with a game console? They have more than enough graphical capability to satisfy most people. Again I point out we are on an enthusiast site here and people like pushing the limits whenever they can, and again I mention that two high end video cards is always better than one for those people not worried about cost. If cost is an issue (which I don't think it was in this case) then by all means one card will do the job. Of course, then what's the point of paying more for a mobo that supports two or more video card slots? It's funny so many boards have that feature when so few people use multiple video cards.

One could argue that multiple video cards are just not cost effective enough to bother with at all. Fortunately for me, I get an average of about 40% improvement with the second card and I think it was worth the extra dough. Now with games like BF3, I'm really glad I bought a 2nd card though, as it is coming in handy now. He could always add one later I suppose, or sell his card and purchase a set.

Again, with smaller cases like these heat may be an issue too. I know my 69xx cards generate a lot of it. Maybe a single GeForce card would be a better solution for a smaller case like this unless it really has excellent airflow. If I was making another new build right now though, I think I would design it around two cards. Which two cards would be price/performance under a budget. If he can afford 2 x 7970 I say go for it depending on the heat issue with his case.


----------



## ablearcher

I think he means bezels in Eyefinity6 setups don't fare well, since the center is obscured by the bezels (might be annoying for say, FPS game







).


----------



## ghostrider85

can this be considered beastly?


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can this be considered beastly?
> {snip}


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can this be considered beastly?
> {snip}
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Pao

I'm not a member....yet.... but I have a 2550k and an Arc Mini sitting in my basement right now.

With a Gene-z in the mail!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> I'm not a member....yet.... but I have a 2550k and an Arc Mini sitting in my basement right now.
> 
> With a Gene-z in the mail!


Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it


----------



## armourcore9brker

I swear this place works in spurts. Hours, sometimes days go by with no posts. Then BAM a bunch of posts in a row.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I swear this place works in spurts. Hours, sometimes days go by with no posts. Then BAM a bunch of posts in a row.


Because we need more members and more awesome rigs


----------



## Pao

I actually can't decide if I should take the Arc Mini back and order a TJ08-E instead. I have a Full tower now, well my last two cases have been full tower, so how small do I want to make this transition?


----------



## armourcore9brker

mITX!


----------



## axipher

mATX is the smallest I would go for a main or LAN rig. I will likely go mITX for my next HTPC though.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm these look pretty nice







been thinking of building a second itx in a SG05 .. but i dunno if i should


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmmm these look pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been thinking of building a second itx in a SG05 .. but i dunno if i should


You Must! You Must!

Haaarummph.


----------



## lightsout

Looking to join this club. Tired of my phantom and I have had the itch to go SFF for a while. But I am not interested in a tower. Was looking at the SG02 but now the Lian Li V351 has caught my eye. I have been reading old posts where people said its much better.

Its also quite a bit more expensive. I want good air flow for such a small case. Also want it to take micro atx and a full size PSU. Right now I have sli 460's and barring a trade may try to squeeze them in there.

You guys got any feedback on these cases or any similar ones I'm missing. My budget is right at $100. And as far as cpu coolers I'm a ssuming I need a low pro one like the scythe shruken.


----------



## a pet rock

I'm also looking to join this club with the smallest ITX case I can fit a full graphics card in. Problem is financials are stifling my dreams! That and I've got to find a forever home for my second GPU.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You Must! You Must!
> 
> Haaarummph.


gahhh, okay you convinced me .. hmm in a few days and ill get something started with a 2500k , eventually with a partial watercool and a maybe gtx 6XX series card


----------



## lightsout

Getting ready to pull the trigger on this case tonight. LIAN LI PC-V351A

Somebody stop me if I'm doing the wrong thing. It looks so nice I need it!!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher*
> 
> I think he means bezels in Eyefinity6 setups don't fare well, since the center is obscured by the bezels (might be annoying for say, FPS game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yes, I realized that. Personally I think I could get used to the bezel. I already use multiple monitors and the gap caused by the bezel really doesn't bother me that much. It would be more of a problem for a game like an FPS, but you wouldn't have to use all the monitors for all games. 6 x 27" monitors would be pretty awesome, and they would be large enough that you could just use the bottom or top row for some games. I think they would be great for flight sims or games where you're in a vehicle. I don't think the gap between the centre top and bottom displays would be much of an issue, at least no more than the dividers in a real vehicle.


----------



## Derek1387

I love my TJ08 with i7 and 7970 fully WC'd. Great LAN rig... but my next rig will be to finish out my SG05 with Ivy, a z77-i board, and hopefully a current GPU... it will all be air cooled, but that is fine. The ultimate in portability, and still be able to OC.

ITX all the way this time.


----------



## longroadtrip

Picked this up for my latest mITX build...





PSU


EDIT:
Size comparison...


----------



## mingqi53

Not what I would consider "a beast" yet, but here's what I got so far for my Vulcan sig rig!

Mounted my SSD where the rear exhaust fan would go to make it a bit more visible through the side panel, also the custom cable extensions get in the way of the upper drive bay. I would've kept the lower drive bay but I needed extra space for the wiring to run.

*I'm in the market for a new HSF/CPU cooler; if you have any recommendations PLEASE let me know in this thread:*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1223847/recommended-cpu-coolers-for-matx-lga-1155-92mm-fan-updated-3-22

Outside:


Inside (ignore the messy wires pl0x):


Inside Glow:


Closer Inside Shot (custom cable extensions done by Lutro0, I need to tidy them up a bit):


Plans for a new heatsink in the future...:


Rear Shot:


----------



## Obrien

Its in the sig: Behemoth.

1090T BE
8GB RAM
Radeon 5750
500GB HDD
41C @Max load on air


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm back into the mATX scene, decided to quit water cooling and downsize. LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the TJ08. What a great case. Excellent space for cable management, GREAT airflow. I can't say enough good things about this case. Looking to pick up a GTX 680 in a few days to complete the build.

Specs:

i7 3930k
MSI X79MA-GD45
GTS 450 (temporary)
Corsair ForceGT 120GBx2 RAID 0
Seagate 7200.12 1TB
Antec HCP1200
Silverstone TJ08-B
Some shiny blue fans...


----------



## MoMurda

longroadtrip that case looks amazing! I was actually looking into buying a black one, but that color combo looks awesome. Link to where you bought it please?!


----------



## longroadtrip

Got the wesena case here. These guys are the only US distributor for this case.

Got the Lian Li here


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Picked this up for my latest mITX build...
> 
> Size comparison...


Is that a jewelery box? Man that's small. Reminds me of a surround receiver. Hurry up so we can see...


----------



## animal0307

Scraping my ITX build if anyone interested in "cheap" setup.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1233556/zotac-9300itx-wifi-q6600-gskill-pi-1066-ddr2-4g/0_20#post_16794708


----------



## johnko1

Yesterday I bought a new rig (i5 2400,4gb ram, 500GB HDD). No gpu for now because budget is tight...Pics later


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> longroadtrip that case looks amazing! I was actually looking into buying a black one, but that color combo looks awesome. Link to where you bought it please?!


Here's a better pic of it. You can see the colors a little better...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Is that a jewelery box? Man that's small. Reminds me of a surround receiver. Hurry up so we can see...


Waiting on the Blu-Ray...on it's way from Hong Kong, so will take a couple of weeks. I might do a build log for this one, but I haven't decided yet. Total power consumption will be in the 80-90W range under full load, so should be interesting...


----------



## crossy82

Working on my build still.Have a 60 GB Corsair Force3,2TB WD HDD,6 Panaflow 80MM Fans,LG Blu-Ray ROM and a Silverstone 450W SFF PSU.

Hopefully posts some pics of the case tomorrow,lol,gotta hide my terrible work first though.The case is a 100% custom build/bodge,just using scraps i had lying around,and unfortunatly limited tools aswell.Hopefully if it deems itself worthy the above components will be going in along with a Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe,8GB DDR3 and a Ivy Bridge i5.Oh..and a 7850 or 7870 if prices drop soon.









Build will be up on 28th(tomorrow)ran into a few problems.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Here's a better pic of it. You can see the colors a little better...
> *PIC*
> Waiting on the Blu-Ray...on it's way from Hong Kong, so will take a couple of weeks. I might do a build log for this one, but I haven't decided yet. Total power consumption will be in the 80-90W range under full load, so should be interesting...


Oh I was talking about the Mitx one, haha the color looked grey on my phone. But that sleeving job looks great! I use to have a red one of those Lian Li's loved the look but hated the interior.


----------



## longroadtrip

gotcha...yeah, the Wesena only comes in 2 colors...silver and black...

The Lian Li is going through a major change right now...and you are right, not a big fan of the interior layout, but it is easy enough to mod...


----------



## a pet rock

I'm planning an SFF build for later when I get into some cash from parting off my midtower. Anyways, I'm looking for the smallest case I can fit a full sized graphics card in. I know about the SG05, just wondering if there was some other case I had missed in my scouring.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I'm planning an SFF build for later when I get into some cash from parting off my midtower. Anyways, I'm looking for the smallest case I can fit a full sized graphics card in. I know about the SG05, just wondering if there was some other case I had missed in my scouring.


NZXT Vulcan is also a pretty decent case for long graphics cards (fits my 560ti 448 core TFIII just fine with about a centimeter to spare). If the card is EXTRA long, the card can go underneath the upper 3.5" drive bay. It has a coating along the bottom that's non-conductive so if the card rubs up under the drive bay you won't have to worry about shorting anything.

This is assuming you want something flashy/aggressive looking like the Vulcan. Silverstone cases are much more elegant.

If airflow matters, definitely consider the Vulcan though. One 120mm intake fan in front, two 120mm exhaust fans on top, space for a 92/80mm rear exhaust, and a side mesh panel that can accomodate a 200mm intake fan. Also has pre-installed fan controller (two controls) as part of the front panel assembly so you can crank up your fans when needed, and turn them down when not.


----------



## zelly

I'm building a mATX system but dont know which case to get. Been sure to get the TJ08-E for a long time, but heard if i use non-reference design coolers on the gpu, it will mess up my temps on the whole system. So is thinking about the fractal design arc mini for a while. I have a zotac GTX 480 AMP. Are there any other cleanlooking mATX cases with good airflow and cable management options like these two?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> NZXT Vulcan is also a pretty decent case for long graphics cards (fits my 560ti 448 core TFIII just fine with about a centimeter to spare). If the card is EXTRA long, the card can go underneath the upper 3.5" drive bay. It has a coating along the bottom that's non-conductive so if the card rubs up under the drive bay you won't have to worry about shorting anything.
> This is assuming you want something flashy/aggressive looking like the Vulcan. Silverstone cases are much more elegant.
> If airflow matters, definitely consider the Vulcan though. One 120mm intake fan in front, two 120mm exhaust fans on top, space for a 92/80mm rear exhaust, and a side mesh panel that can accomodate a 200mm intake fan. Also has pre-installed fan controller (two controls) as part of the front panel assembly so you can crank up your fans when needed, and turn them down when not.


Yeah, the Vulcan's not my cup of tea. I'm much more into the sleek Silverstone or Fractal cases. That and the Vulcan is much too big for what I want to do. I was hoping to find cases that are smaller than/same size as the SG05 but still handle a full card. Though I'm not even sure if that's possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I'm building a mATX system but dont know which case to get. Been sure to get the TJ08-E for a long time, but heard if i use non-reference design coolers on the gpu, it will mess up my temps on the whole system. So is thinking about the fractal design arc mini for a while. I have a zotac GTX 480 AMP. Are there any other cleanlooking mATX cases with good airflow and cable management options like these two?


I don't know why the TJ08-e wouldn't work well with a non-reference GPU cooler. Almost all the reviews I've seen use an aftermarket GPU and still show the best cooling for an mATX case.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I want to start helping people out on here so if you want my two cents I would have to recommend the Core 1000. If it is good cable management you want it is very achievable in this case (hard but still possible). Has a 120mm side panel fan spot to keep some good air on your gpu so that will be taken care of







Look into it might be a good choice!

Not bad cable management I think


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, the Vulcan's not my cup of tea. I'm much more into the sleek Silverstone or Fractal cases. That and the Vulcan is much too big for what I want to do. I was hoping to find cases that are smaller than/same size as the SG05 but still handle a full card. Though I'm not even sure if that's possible.
> I don't know why the TJ08-e wouldn't work well with a non-reference GPU cooler. Almost all the reviews I've seen use an aftermarket GPU and still show the best cooling for an mATX case.


A guy on the official TJ08-E thread on here says that it blows hot air right on the mobo area making everything much hotter. So he says a blower style cooler, which are on reference nvidia cards are the best for this case. Guess its because of the design of the case, which turns the gfx card the opposite way than in normal cases


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well I want to start helping people out on here so if you want my two cents I would have to recommend the Core 1000. If it is good cable management you want it is very achievable in this case (hard but still possible). Has a 120mm side panel fan spot to keep some good air on your gpu so that will be taken care of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into it might be a good choice!
> 
> Not bad cable management I think


Did I put my vertical HDD tray on backwards or did you...

And your build looks great


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^ WOW I am still jelly of your build and still following your build log







Have you got any ideas about the mobo cover? Anyway about the HDD I have no idea







I spent about 30 min trying to figure out if I had it on the right way or not then just decided I liked it that way cause I could show off my SSD







(I still wish I could do a white and red build like you... coming from BC have some of the same ideas







)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ^^^ WOW I am still jelly of your build and still following your build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got any ideas about the mobo cover? Anyway about the HDD I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about 30 min trying to figure out if I had it on the right way or not then just decided I liked it that way cause I could show off my SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I still wish I could do a white and red build like you... coming from BC have some of the same ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks man, always appreciate the comments and feedback









And I'm happy and frustrated at the same time about doing my paint job in the winter months:

Pros:
- got to see what it would look like
- helped me spawn other ideas
- looks better then the flat black it was before

Cons:
- paint didn't cure properly
- not a smooth finish
- too much paint used, has rubbed off on many contact points in the case


----------



## Derek1387

If anyone is looking to buy a mATX WC'd LAN rig... check my sig.... I think I need to get out of computers for a while.


----------



## crossy82

Here's my case,ready and waiting for Ivy Bridge.Its a bit of a bodge but it'll do.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Did I put my vertical HDD tray on backwards or did you...
> And your build looks great


I see you have a zalman cooler on the gpu, same with me i have zotac 480 amp, which takes up 3 slots? How on earth would you have space for a soundcard? I cant see that it fits on the gene-z? I have the ASUS Xonar Essence STX, would it fit aswell as the gpu?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Did I put my vertical HDD tray on backwards or did you...
> And your build looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a zalman cooler on the gpu, same with me i have zotac 480 amp, which takes up 3 slots? How on earth would you have space for a soundcard? I cant see that it fits on the gene-z? I have the ASUS Xonar Essence STX, would it fit aswell as the gpu?
Click to expand...

Like this:


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like this:


nice which soundcard is that?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice which soundcard is that?
Click to expand...

My good old trusty Asus Xonar DG, #2 of 3 that I own


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossy82*
> 
> Here's my case,ready and waiting for Ivy Bridge.Its a bit of a bodge but it'll do.


nice job is it wall mounted?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Finally got the money. I got 325 dollars at my disposal.

Gonna need a new case, motherboard, psu and cooler.

Extra points if you can manage to do this with SG07


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> nice job is it wall mounted?


It certainly is,will be buillding another for xbox and wii.Decided to build a wall mount as i have a two year old boy,its safer up there.


----------



## Obrien

Just got the new case and GPU today. Now my Matx has a 12" GPU sticking off of it


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Finally got the money. I got 325 dollars at my disposal.
> Gonna need a new case, motherboard, psu and cooler.
> Extra points if you can manage to do this with SG07


SG07 ~$200
ASRock Z68 ~$100
Big Shuriken ~$25

That's $325 and I can almost guarantee you won't get better parts than that. The problem is the ASRock is open-box and out of stock new on newegg, though it's the cheap one of the two 1155 ITX boards. And the shuriken is on a different site which means shipping will probably be higher. Newegg is selling the shuriken at $50 though, so it's worth it.


----------



## cyberspyder

My log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1232463/p4-to-i5-silent-lian-li-pc-a04

My rig:
Quote:


> You can see my old system in my signature, not very impressive.
> 
> Replaced with this several months ago (I bought another 16GB Vengeance kit soon after, bringing the total; to 32GB):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the Ninja 3 JUST fits under the sidepanel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aux. power connector is located in a poor position, cannot use any fans thicker than 25mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filters actually work, I was expecting them to do nothing because it's pretty much just screen door mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> -Intel 2500K @ 4.2Ghz
> -16GB Corsair vengeance DDR3-1600
> -OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD
> -Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen. 3
> -Scythe Ninja 3 (hate the stupid tramp stamp tribal flame, will try to strip it)
> -Corsair HX650W PSU
> -Lian Li PC-A04
> -Pioneer DVR-219
> -Windows 7 Professional
> -Dell U2412MB Ultrasharp IPS Rev. A02
> -No graphics card yet (Intel HD3000), thinking of a 7xxx
> 
> Currently at 4.2Ghz, mild OC using the Asus CPU Level Up in BIOS, running at 40C on all four cores with fans at 500rpm (inaudible), full 100% load using Prime95 is around 65C. The Ninja is passive right now, probably won't feel the need to add a fan to it anytime soon. I will be changing out the top fan to a ball bearing or a Scythe Gentle Typhoon soon however, the sleeve bearing is driving me nuts with the whirring. Cable organization is a terrible in the case, the space in between the sidepanel and the mobo tray is too narrow for the ATX cable, couldn't even hide that. Thinking of swapping fans so the cables aren't tucked in yet. I cut down one of the SATA power cables and modified the length to make it fit better in the 5.25" bay area, have provisions for my Blu-Ray burner, as well as a 3.5" data drive.
> 
> Did I mention the SSD is FAST? Like holy crap fast. Before installing any programs (standard Windows installation), boot up was around 14 seconds (no optimization), currently it's at around 22 seconds, with 77 processes. Not too bad at all.
> 
> I wished I could get rid of the BIOS alarm at the beginning of each boot, I have the top fan plugged into the chassis connector instead of the CPU since the BIOS fan controller won't let me reduce my speeds below 1000 RPM.
> 
> I also removed the front fans since they weren't doing much and swapped in a pair of Gentle Typhoons for the rear and top. The rear 80mm got a Nexus 120mm adapter.


Brendan


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> SG07 ~$200
> ASRock Z68 ~$100
> Big Shuriken ~$25
> That's $325 and I can almost guarantee you won't get better parts than that. The problem is the ASRock is open-box and out of stock new on newegg, though it's the cheap one of the two 1155 ITX boards. And the shuriken is on a different site which means shipping will probably be higher. Newegg is selling the shuriken at $50 though, so it's worth it.


I was actually planning ordering this same combo last night. My budget can be stretched but when it comes to motherboards that looks like the best one I've seen when it comes to mini itx. t


----------



## zelly

I'm taking a chance and ordering the tj08-e instead of the fractal arc mini. If anyone know of other matx cases with this timeless look let me know fast, ordering mobo+casae tonight.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I'm taking a chance and ordering the tj08-e instead of the fractal arc mini. If anyone know of other matx cases with this timeless look let me know fast, ordering mobo+casae tonight.


I love the tj08 plus the fact that its really smaller


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> I love the tj08 plus the fact that its really smaller


I love it too, but only thing thats negative is that its recomended a blower style cooler on the gpu, so that the hot air goes out of the case. I have an aftermarket cooler on my zotac gtx 480 amp, so a guy on this forum says cpu, mobo and memory temps will be higher because of that. I love clocking so would clock both gpu, memory and cpu but im a bit sceptic now. But will probably just get a reference gtx 680 in a while if the temps are bad


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> I love the tj08 plus the fact that its really smaller
> 
> 
> 
> I love it too, but only thing thats negative is that its recomended a blower style cooler on the gpu, so that the hot air goes out of the case. I have an aftermarket cooler on my zotac gtx 480 amp, so a guy on this forum says cpu, mobo and memory temps will be higher because of that. I love clocking so would clock both gpu, memory and cpu but im a bit sceptic now. But will probably just get a reference gtx 680 in a while if the temps are bad
Click to expand...

I heard this too. But I got a DCII 580 that I couldn't pass up on. So we will see how the temps are. I plan a moderate OC. Looking for 4.4ghz. Something like that.

I should be able to sell the 580 for no loss if its a real issue.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I heard this too. But I got a DCII 580 that I couldn't pass up on. So we will see how the temps are. I plan a moderate OC. Looking for 4.4ghz. Something like that.
> I should be able to sell the 580 for no loss if its a real issue.


Ok sounds good, let me know how it goes. I'll order the tj08-e and z77 gene V motherboard tonight i guess


----------



## DNytAftr

Hmmm... so just started on my second itx rig here some very .. "rough" pics. Cable management is horrible since im at my GF's place this week (points to the pink computer in the background >_> ) but should be home in a few days to clean things up a bit







But some future plans include a gtx 680 and a 120/92x2 rad if it can fit

*Parts:*
*CPU:* i5 2500k
*Motherboard*: Zotac z68 Mini- ITX Wifi
*Memory*: G-Skill (4gb x2) 1.25v DDR3
*SDD:* Samsung 830 64GB + Corsair Force GT 120gb
*HDD:* WD Scorpio Black 320gb
*Current GPU*: EVGA GTX 460 EE
*Future GPU*: EVGA GTX 680 FTW (4GB)
*PSU*: Silverstone 450 watt
*Cooler*: Thermalright AXP-140 + Scythe Kaze slim(120x12mm)
*Case*: Silverstone SG05-450 Black
*Fan*: Enermax Cluster 120mm


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I heard this too. But I got a DCII 580 that I couldn't pass up on. So we will see how the temps are. I plan a moderate OC. Looking for 4.4ghz. Something like that.
> I should be able to sell the 580 for no loss if its a real issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sounds good, let me know how it goes. I'll order the tj08-e and z77 gene V motherboard tonight i guess
Click to expand...

Where are you that you can buy this board already?


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where are you that you can buy this board already?


Just ordered everything now!







Norway, think they got in stock on thursday here. Asus Maximus V Gene Got the TJ08-E BTW


----------



## lightsout

Congrats on the case. Just got mine last week.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Congrats on the case. Just got mine last week.


Thanks! Looking forward to building. Will probably be back with loads of questions about cable management etc, too lazy to go through the thread again


----------



## MarvinDessica

Just ordered my parts. Bring on Tuesday!


----------



## Tom4hawk

Does anyone know if it's possible to have be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced in Arc Mini?

be Quiet! site claims that DRA is 166mm height, FD says "Supports CPU coolers with height of 165mm".
It suggest that it's impossible. But as far as i know Intel socket is a little bit lower then AMD's AM3. So it's quite possible that info from FD site is for the highest available socket (to avoid any problems). So, anyone?


----------



## longroadtrip

deleted...


----------



## armourcore9brker

I want to donate so bad. Although I don't really know him.


----------



## longroadtrip

Unfortunately...according to the mods...It violated the TOS for OCN....


----------



## callsignBEER

Question guys, what case would you recommend if I was wanting to pull the components from an X51 and switch them the a larger case to provide more room for a gpu update?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Why buy the X51 and not use the case? I thought that was the whole appeal to people that wanted to get into SFF but didn't want to construct their own case.

You can fit up to a 7950 in the case and probably even a GTX 680.

Unless you need something massive like a 6990, then the case is fine for any gpu that'll fit.


----------



## animal0307

I agree, The x51 is pretty mean looking, just wish it didn't have the alienware skull on it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Why have we never talked about this before???










Source
Review

It only supports Pico-PSUs but with everything low power I am pretty sure a low wattage Ivy proc combined with a 7750 would make for a beast mini-rig.


----------



## a pet rock

How powerful do pico-PSUs get? The ones they have that can be bundled with the case only go up to 120W. That doesn't sound like enough power to me. A Llano 4-core uses ~200W peak.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone using the ASRock Z68 PRO3-M

Asus denied my advanced rma on the open box Maximus as its already been returned once by newegg. So I don't really feel like waiting for them for the rma.

The review I read said they got the OC to 4.9ghz. Which is obviously great. I'm only looking for around 4.5. Would like to push my ram some too. Also just looking to go single GPU. Any reason to not get this board? Besides all the bells and whistles on the ROG board I don't really see anything I am missing here.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The highest is 160W with around 180 peak.

A 2100T draws about 22.5W at 100% usage. Ivy should be lower.
A 7750 draws a max of 43W according to TPU.
A P8H67-I Deluxe *system* power draw was 108 Watts at full load with a 2500K.

I think it can handle it with a single SSD or HDD.

Obviously you wouldn't want to fold with this machine but taking it anywhere where there is a TV you could game a bit or just watch movies.


----------



## axipher

that's the logic I'm going off of, my HTPC at full load would far exceed my 220 W PSU, but as an HTPC, I'm sure it never passes the PSU's limit.


----------



## Tom4hawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone using the ASRock Z68 PRO3-M
> Asus denied my advanced rma on the open box Maximus as its already been returned once by newegg. So I don't really feel like waiting for them for the rma.
> The review I read said they got the OC to 4.9ghz. Which is obviously great. I'm only looking for around 4.5. Would like to push my ram some too. Also just looking to go single GPU. Any reason to not get this board? Besides all the bells and whistles on the ROG board I don't really see anything I am missing here.


I've got one and I'm happy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom4hawk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone using the ASRock Z68 PRO3-M
> Asus denied my advanced rma on the open box Maximus as its already been returned once by newegg. So I don't really feel like waiting for them for the rma.
> The review I read said they got the OC to 4.9ghz. Which is obviously great. I'm only looking for around 4.5. Would like to push my ram some too. Also just looking to go single GPU. Any reason to not get this board? Besides all the bells and whistles on the ROG board I don't really see anything I am missing here.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one and I'm happy
Click to expand...

Cool thanks.


----------



## MangosTea

I'm going with a i7-3820, with a Gene IV, and possibly a 570 or 580 depending on sales. But I'm in Canada and can't seem to find t he Arc Mini









How well do you guys think a Design Core 1000, Define Mini, ps-07, or a tj08 would take a future Liquid loop?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Define mini would be the best simply because it is the largest of the cases.

TJ-08 can fit a 200mm+120mm
PS-07 should be able to fit 120.2mm+120mm
Core 1000 might fit a 120.2mm+92mm


----------



## mwillsey

I'd consider the TJ08-e. Keep in mind that a 200mm rad, while a little pricey, provided more surface area (cooling power) than a 2x120mm rad. I think that gives this case an edge, and it's much smaller than the define mini, which is about the size of a midtower.


----------



## MangosTea

The main reason I'm deciding against a Define Mini is cause its almost the size of a mid tower, in which case I might have many better choices. If i were to opt for a 200mm rad at the front, how is the fan selection?


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MangosTea*
> 
> The main reason I'm deciding against a Define Mini is cause its almost the size of a mid tower, in which case I might have many better choices. If i were to opt for a 200mm rad at the front, how is the fan selection?


That is why I went with a tj08 although I did consider larger cases such as the define mini. I came from a tj07 and I figured if I was going matx I want it to be a significantly smaller and yet be able to water cool my cpu and gpu.

If you hop over to the tj08 club thread(in my sig), I think you be able to find more information with regards to that. Most people go with the phobaya 180mm fan as a quieter replacement. I just turn my AP181 down with my fan controller and I am loving it.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Cool but unexpected things happened today!

1. The Sg07 is now USB 3.0 ready! I was shocked when it finally came to my doorstep.

2. It completely pissed me off that I now have 2 USB 3.0 ports that are useless because my original plan with this fell right trough. So it's a hassle with it's giant header mixed with the heatsink and overall really made me HATE the damn this much less mini ITX builds in general. I wish Newegg would have updated the listing so I would have known to buy a mini board with a header already built in.

3. It's put together but I have to reinstall windows as I'm bluescreening and can't boot into windows.

4. Completely screwed up the screw placements so I'm going to dismantle is tomorrow so I can put every screw in properly.


----------



## JoshHunter

Hey guys.

I've started buying components for my new rig, Boombox, in my sig, I'm planning on getting a GTX680 or similar, but I'm worried about temps.

Does anybody know of a thread with temp listings in ITX builds?

Or could some of you guys please post some of CPU/GPU temps here?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I've started buying components for my new rig, Boombox, in my sig, I'm planning on getting a GTX680 or similar, but I'm worried about temps.
> 
> Does anybody know of a thread with temp listings in ITX builds?
> 
> Or could some of you guys please post some of CPU/GPU temps here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot!


My HTPC is a little bigger then a ITX board and smaller than a mATX board so I can try to help you out a little.

My GPU was hitting 20 C higher under load being stuffed inside the case so I ended up cutting an opening in the side of the case for the GPU to breathe, and this is just a lowly low-profile 5670 with dual 45 mm fans.

The CPU needed an upgraged cooler, so I put a Cooler Master Vortex Plus with a Scythe PWM 90 mm fan on the Q6600 and she stays nice and cool, side vent holes help that.

The chipset was getting insanely hot though so I had to add a couple 40 mm intake fans on the rear of the case and a 80 mm exhaust fan on the top of the case in another hole I made.

*TLR*

My older rig Q6600/ATI 5670 gets 20 C higher temps under load in a small form-factor case, newer hardware that is more power efficient should probably get about 10 C hotter then normal.

Personally I would have to say that exhaust fans are more of a priority then intake in SFF.


----------



## JoshHunter

Hmm, I'll have two nice 140's in there, so I'd hope they'd move a bit more air than 80's. The thing is, the GPU will be right next to the floor of the case (Like 2cm away), I think there's vents but I'm not sure if it will be enough.

And yeah you're right about the newer hardware not being as hot, my little i3 hopefully won't breach 60









Also those little chipset coolers look good, do you know about compatibility? I'd really like one for my motherboard, because its an ECS and I'm worried about how well it'll take to heat.

Thanks for your help ^L_^


----------



## Jocelyn84

Just got my GTX 680 and it fits!


----------



## JoshHunter

That is awesome! Inspiration


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Just got my GTX 680 and it fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was hoping to do something like this. Migrate my rig into an SG05 and then save up cash for whatever's the best card at the time. All the high-end Radeon cards are really long so that limits the SG05 to nVidia or case modding at that performance level.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Just got my GTX 680 and it fits!


*OH MY GOD.*










so giddy just looking at that.


----------



## DNytAftr

nice! i been getting ready for a similar build







... just been waiting on the 4gb 680 >_>


----------



## a pet rock

All right so I want to get my current into an SG05 for as cheap as possible. Because of that price constraint, I'm not really interested in upgrading to Sandy or Ivy unless there's some way I get a great deal on my i5-750. However, the problem is this Zotac board is the only LGA1156 ITX board I can find for sale on all of the interwebs. I know that as an H55 it won't overclock, but is there any other reason to not buy it?


----------



## armourcore9brker

H55 *will* overclock. It was only in SB that they started to lock down the the chips.

You should be fine with that. You will need to get a new cpu cooler though.


----------



## 2002dunx

Don't overclock it ! Love mine with wi-fi and six SATA ports as standard, plus USB3 on the C-E model !

My first was RMA'd for fried VRM's, my second did the same but out of warranty. I picked up a refurb'd unit cheap from ebay and at stock clocks ( +7 BCLK) it's fine. They don't much like the DDR3 @ 1600 MHz so buy cheap or leave to stock setting of 1333.

Having said all this I run an i7 870 in mine and it's sat at 55 degrees at 100% load ( HT off ) the claimed TDP in HWMonitor is 83W

HTH

dunx


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> H55 *will* overclock. It was only in SB that they started to lock down the the chips.
> 
> You should be fine with that. You will need to get a new cpu cooler though.


New CPU cooler? Stock cooler won't fit?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Oh. I was just referring to the one in your sig-rig right now.


----------



## a pet rock

Hahah, yeah I can't even imagine trying to fit an HR-02 into an SG05. The thing is probably taller than the entire case. Mobo and TIM are on the way, as soon as they get here I can start selling more stuff to pay for the case.

By the way, do you think it's even possible to fit a Twin Turbo Pro into the case? It's a three-slot cooler but doesn't need the third expansion slot bracket. All it needs is enough clearance from the side of the case. If I can do that, I'd be supremely happy as this thing is too quiet to hear.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I don't think it will without modifications.

Based on pictures on Newegg, you have a little under .5 of a slot of space. If you can measure how wide it is across the slots, I can give you a more definitive answer. Right now I am sitting at a no.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm.. Just measured my sg05, from the top of the cooler on my gtx 460 to where the edge (where the case "door" would be) is about 1cm (maybe a tad less then 1/2 inch) of clearance, so.. hmm im not sure the exact measurement of a pci slot but i believe it would be wider then a cm =\


----------



## a pet rock

That's not much hope, but I'll keep it around when the case comes to at least try it. Just leave the cover off when I finish the build







.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Cut a hole!


----------



## votum

GRRR IB needs to hurry I have an SG07 sitting on my desk for a month!


----------



## mr one

*Beastly BSOD MATX Machine (BBMaM)*


it gives a free bsod and just killed ide hdd








with lots info on it DDDDDD


----------



## psyclum

wow, a 80mm fan w/o years of dust on there


----------



## crossy82

I know the feeling.Got my scratchbuild on the wall waiting for mobo and cpu.



Need GPU aswell,going by rumours of pricing I may get nVidea gtx670 instead of hd7870.

(This was in reply to Votem)


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> wow, a 80mm fan w/o years of dust on there


recently cleaned


----------



## Michalius

Pic of my Arc Mini in it's most recent form:



Will be adding another 240mm rad in the front, going to try 7990 or 690 for the GPU. Should be fun!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Pic of my Arc Mini in it's most recent form:
> 
> Will be adding another 240mm rad in the front, going to try 7990 or 690 for the GPU. Should be fun!


Holy crap, that is beautiful.


----------



## Michalius

Thanks! Can't wait to clean it up even more. The wires are already a pretty tight squeeze back there. Going to have two SSD's as well, and without a tray to put them on (and hide wires under) I am a bit worried. A nice single PCB dual card under water will certainly improve the over aesthetics, as well as getting a rad up in front.


----------



## golfergolfer

I dont think I put a pic of my rig in this thread since getting a NH-C14 but here it is









Not that big of a fan of the brown but it is still ok


----------



## mironccr345

^ I like it!


----------



## votum

What do you guys think of sg07 vs ft03??


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> What do you guys think of sg07 vs ft03??


Well considering the F03 is mATX and the SG07 is ITX, it entirely depends on which form factor you're using. I think the FT03 looks nicer and has all that aluminum, and the SG07 comes with its own PSU and in my opinion has better airflow. Just depends on what kind of build you want.

Edit: In other news, my SG05-450 is on its way to me now. We so excited.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> What do you guys think of sg07 vs ft03??


FT03 mini for low profile cooler


BitFenix Prodigy if you want a big cooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Edit: In other news, my SG05-450 is on its way to me now. We so excited.


Don't forget you can get a 680 in there


----------



## Jocelyn84

delete


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> FT03 mini for low profile cooler
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Edit: In other news, my SG05-450 is on its way to me now. We so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget you can get a 680 in there
Click to expand...

When I first saw that FT03 mini, I had to change my pants. But after learning more about it, it isn't as impressive. It's SG05 guts wrapped in aluminum. It looks sweet and all, but the whole point of the SG05 guts is as small as possible. Then you put it on end and add another sixish inches to cover the I/O panel and it just defeats the purpose in my eyes. Still sexy looking.

And seeing as how I have to part off the big bits of my current rig just to pay for the ITX mobo and case that 680 isn't happening. Maybe next generation I'll have saved enough for 780. All the Radeon cards are just too long for this case. At least AMD isn't offering anything good at the price point this gen. Not missing anything.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> When I first saw that FT03 mini, I had to change my pants. But after learning more about it, it isn't as impressive. It's SG05 guts wrapped in aluminum. It looks sweet and all, but the whole point of the SG05 guts is as small as possible. Then you put it on end and add another sixish inches to cover the I/O panel and it just defeats the purpose in my eyes. Still sexy looking.
> And seeing as how I have to part off the big bits of my current rig just to pay for the ITX mobo and case that 680 isn't happening. Maybe next generation I'll have saved enough for 780. All the Radeon cards are just too long for this case. At least AMD isn't offering anything good at the price point this gen. Not missing anything.


I agree and wish they had placed the PSU a little lower. Who cares if it's blocking a bit of the intake. Being an ex owner of the FT02 has me wanting to switch to the FT03 mini, because I prefer bottom to top cooling and having no holes on the sides of the case for dust to get in, but I'm still not sure. The Prodigy is bigger, but it looks portable and the thought of having a Silver Arrow, Archon, or HR-02 on a Z77 itx is tempting


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

What is the best low profile air cooler for a case like the SG08? A Scythe Shuriken? A Silverstone SST NT06 E? Cooler Master Gemini II? I have been thinking about getting that new z77 asus mobo with the VRMs, along with a 3570K and a 680 or something. I hope I would be able to handle the transition from custom liquid to low profile air


----------



## Jocelyn84

Probably the AXP-140. I'd rate the others like the Shuriken, NT06-E, Gemini II, Samuel 17, etc., as being "okay" or decent comparatively.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Since the Asus board has a central based socket, there is a lot more to choose from and I'd have to say that it also cancels out the AXP-140 since that is an asymmetric cooler.

The NH-L12 by Noctua looks pretty good. Best cooler for the SG07/08 would be a H70/80 cooler. That'll always be my recommendation for that case.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Since the Asus board has a central based socket, there is a lot more to choose from and I'd have to say that it also cancels out the AXP-140 since that is an asymmetric cooler.
> The NH-L12 by Noctua looks pretty good. Best cooler for the SG07/08 would be a H70/80 cooler. That'll always be my recommendation for that case.


Yeah I forgot we were talking about the SG07/08, but OP wanted an *air* cooler lol. I agree with you on NH-L12m , but the socket is based high not central (almost as close to the daughterboard as other boards were to the PCIe), so I see no reason why the AXP-140 wouldn't be a viable choice.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Ooo, that AXP 140 looks nice, lots o' heatpipes







. Can you run push pull with that noctua? I guess I had kind of ruled out the H80 etc because then it would take the spot of the 180 mm fan, wouldnt that reduction in airflow heat up the whole case?


----------



## armourcore9brker

There are ways to mount an H60 (70/80 are too thick.







) to the AP181 fan. They are kind of ghetto-rigging it though.










I think it is a good distance away from the VRMs. It is still closer to center than other socket placements right next to the PCIe. The AXP-140 uses a 140mm fan (obviously







). The full width of a mITX board is 170mm across. It is 145mm long. It was known for the fact that it would not interfere with the PCIe slot by which sockets were placed around...










The Asus socket appears to be a little further from the VRMs than the Zotac was from the PCIe. Taking this into account, while also considering that the AXP-140 would go to the edge of the board with the Zotac placement, I would safely assume that it will not fit.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The Asus socket appears to be a little further from the VRMs than the Zotac was from the PCIe. Taking this into account, while also considering that the AXP-140 would go to the edge of the board with the Zotac placement, I would safely assume that it will not fit.


Even if you rotated the usual orientation 180 degrees? You can also use a 120mm fan with the AXP-140, but I fail to understand why it wouldn't work on on Asus' Z77-I Deluxe if the cooler was rotated 180 degrees seeing as there's even more room to work with.





Edit: Woah I see what you're saying. The 30mm measurement in the photo you linked is irrelevant, because the there's nothing 28mm high on the board. If you extended past the 30mm shown below, and assumed where the PCIe would be going upwards (lol). How long is that? My guess is NOT 70mm, which is required and that would really suck.



Edit2: Well my guess is that this line is not 70mm, but if it is, the AXP-140 would fit no problem.


Edit3: LOL my partner is a physicist/mathematical genius and she figured out (using pixels) that the above red line above is ~60mm. I'm kind of bummed now


----------



## DNytAftr

This threads making me sad now, was going to try and fit a axp-140 on the asus p8z77-i







Already have the cooler, just need the board, but if it doesn't... worst comes to worst i have a waterblock for the cpu


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> This threads making me sad now, was going to try and fit a axp-140 on the asus p8z77-i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have the cooler, just need the board, but if it doesn't... worst comes to worst i have a waterblock for the cpu


I know!! I am so disappointed and may wind up buy a Bitfenix Prodigy so I can used a big cooler. Worst case would be to go with the ASRock Z77E-ITX, second two worst would be using a waterblock lol


----------



## armourcore9brker

On the SG08, there is not much room on the sides of the motherboard. So no turning 90 degrees.

A 120mm fan won't make a difference since the heatsink itself is 140 to accommodate the normal 140 fan.

This is very flaky logic and I didn't feel like spending time in PS with scaling (it's late here







).



Basically I created a 170x170mm square in sketchup and scaled a picture to fit it. I cropped the picture to only be the board. I measured 27.5mm towards the VRM board (based on how it measures up on the Zotac board). Then added the rest to the other side of the dot in this case 112.5mm and that is my result.

Is it definitive? Not really. But it is the closest I can get reasonably without having a board to measure directly.

EDIT: I'd also like to take this time to admit that upon further inspection, I was wrong about the cooler normally hanging off the side of the board.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I know!! I am so disappointed and may wind up buy a Bitfenix Prodigy so I can used a big cooler. Worst case would be to go with the ASRock Z77E-ITX, second two worst would be using a waterblock lol


*insert dramatic music* Nooooooooo! not asrock T___T

Sigh....

hm... we need cpu cooler risers now of some sort


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> On the SG08, there is not much room on the sides of the motherboard. So no turning 90 degrees.
> A 120mm fan won't make a difference since the heatsink itself is 140 to accommodate the normal 140 fan.
> This is very flaky logic and I didn't feel like spending time in PS with scaling (it's late here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Basically I created a 170x170mm square in sketchup and scaled a picture to fit it. I cropped the picture to only be the board. I measured 27.5mm towards the VRM board (based on how it measures up on the Zotac board). Then added the rest to the other side of the dot in this case 112.5mm and that is my result.
> Is it definitive? Not really. But it is the closest I can get reasonably without having a board to measure directly.
> EDIT: I'd also like to take this time to admit that upon further inspection, I was wrong about the cooler normally hanging off the side of the board.


Yes, I've already admitted defeat lol, but I said 180, not 90 degrees. Regardless, like we both said you'd need 71mm of room below the chip and there's only 60mm (Red line in photo). I am a very sad panda, because I planned on getting all of this into an already packed SG05...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> *insert dramatic music* Nooooooooo! not asrock T___T
> Sigh....
> hm... we need cpu cooler risers now of some sort


LOL, I think I'm definitely going with the Archon inside of a Bitfenix Prodigy, coupled with 7 TY-140 fans in total


----------



## armourcore9brker

I made the post before you editted.







At least I think...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I made the post before you editted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I think...


LOL it doesn't matter. I see you post a lot of empirical data in this section of the forum and I thank you for providing more. Also, the H60/H80 recommendations are nice, but the pumps are SO noisy


----------



## DNytAftr

im guessing this is something ducktape cant fix?







ahhh well ill try to stuff it on, if not h60 or EK supreme hf it is (what ever one i can find in the closet first)


----------



## armourcore9brker

Name title says it all.









I only really browse this section and the news section.

The reason for the H60/80 recommendation is that I really want to see someone do it. I don't have the free money to invest in a SG08 to test my theory but I am almost 100% positive it is possible. I don't really notice the noise from an H80's pump but then again I keep my computer in a cubby hole under my desk.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> im guessing this is something ducktape cant fix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh well ill try to stuff it on, if not h60 or EK supreme hf it is (what ever one i can find in the closet first)


You could always cut off 10-11mm lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Name title says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only really browse this section and the news section.
> The reason for the H60/80 recommendation is that I really want to see someone do it. I don't have the free money to invest in a SG08 to test my theory but I am almost 100% positive it is possible. I don't really notice the noise from an H80's pump but then again I keep my computer in a cubby hole under my desk.


Are you active over at [H]? We have a great SFF section








http://hardforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102


----------



## armourcore9brker

I lurk there sometimes. The layout always bothered me though. Plus it takes a while for me to feel comfortable somewhere enough to post.


----------



## DNytAftr

I remember way back when, i was lurking around ocn for 9 months or so, then my e8400 crapped out >_> O_O does this mean Jocelyn84 is also on [H] only other place ive seen a few members from here is on SD. Trying to get the GF to get on OCN


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Name title says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only really browse this section and the news section.
> The reason for the H60/80 recommendation is that I really want to see someone do it. I don't have the free money to invest in a SG08 to test my theory but I am almost 100% positive it is possible. I don't really notice the noise from an H80's pump but then again I keep my computer in a cubby hole under my desk.


It should fit, here is some guy who did it:


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I lurk there sometimes. The layout always bothered me though. Plus it takes a while for me to feel comfortable somewhere enough to post.


Awww but it's so fun over @ [H]. Less fans of certain brands, and a lot less dumb threads imo lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> I remember way back when, i was lurking around ocn for 9 months or so, then my e8400 crapped out >_> O_O does this mean Jocelyn84 is also on [H] only other place ive seen a few members from here is on SD. Trying to get the GF to get on OCN


Yeah MissJ84 @ [H] and Jocelyn84 on SD. I think OCN is a lot of fun, but I see a lot of younger people (teens) who have parents that buy their setup. Nothing wrong with that I guess, but I prefer the 20/30something crowd over at [H]. Oh and as mentioned above, people are *such* fans over certain brands here lol

Edit: Just bringing your post over to the next page








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> It should fit, here is some guy who did it:


----------



## armourcore9brker

He used a 120 on top. I'm talking about attaching it to the AP181 that comes with the case.

Well SFF takes a certain... dedication to be a part of.









We don't get too many kids in this section. I just hope CM never comes out with a HAF series SFF case. Then we might have problems.


----------



## subnet

I don't know of a way to mount the rad to the AP-181 fan. Wouldn't there be too much of a dead-zone on it?


----------



## armourcore9brker

That's what testing is for!









I might just buy an AP181 to see if I can fit my H80 on it.

Geez $30 is expensive for a fan I couldn't even fit inside my case. It'd be fine if I was actually using it.


----------



## DNytAftr

very true, noticed that OCN tends to house.. younger generation i guess you can say. =S Although this is the only forum im regularly on now ^_^ so always assumed it was the norm. Hmm might go lurk around hard and see what its like.

Hmm, i wonder if a 180mm rad (i believe they make those >_< ) could fit in that case, might be able to mod a 180 rad with a h series pump or something?


----------



## Aleckazee

Wouldn't go as far as calling it beastly but I'm happy with my efforts in getting 2 240 rads to fit into that case. Still doing a little work on it but I'm sure I'm not the only one who is constantly experimenting/improving their computers







Still haven't gotten around to trying to sleeve the cables again. Soon to come: GPU upgrade and blocks for the RAM and chipset (and hopefully another radiator







)



sorry, not the greatest image with my shaky hands


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmm, i wonder if a 180mm rad (i believe they make those >_< ) could fit in that case, might be able to mod a 180 rad with a h series pump or something?


They do!

Although because of the small tank at the end, I don't think it'll fit properly.









Looks very nice Aleckazee.Total overkill on the rads though.







That is definitely beastly.


----------



## DNytAftr

ah yeah, doesnt look like it would fit because of the end piece. hmm


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> They do!
> Although because of the small tank at the end, I don't think it'll fit properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks very nice Aleckazee.Total overkill on the rads though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely beastly.*


Thanks







Why do you say overkill on the rads tho? I thought 1 240 rad for each component, and I was also going for a silent build therefore have all my fans on low, otherwise I would have put one of the radiators in push/pull with higher speeds and have that cool everything. (The highest temp I ever get is 52c on one of the cores and sometimes the gpu, not exactly sure if that is considered good or not with my setup but just for reference)


----------



## votum

Never got a recommendation!










FT-03 vs. SG-07?

Hardware if I go ITX will be the P8Z77-i with ivy, 680/7970 whichever happens to be cheapest. Will go reference because of the way the vent is on the SG07.

If I go FT03 it will be the Gene-V with ivy and 680/7970 but probably not reference.

I have 2 2TB spinpoints and 1 64gb SSD on hand, although I'm going to buy another SSD, need 120GB for OS and core programs. I also have some 1866 Ram, an H60 (which I can snug into the SG07 but barely lol) and some fancy cougar fans. Oh and I already have a slim drive as well.

Any advice is very nice









I have the 27" catleap monitor and there is about 2" on the top and bottom of it from the top of my desk to the bottom of my hutch, thinking the FT03 could fit in the nook.

I also have an SG07 in hand brand new, but feeling buyers remorse (mainly because the P8Z77i won't be out for awhile it seems







) and am going to call newegg and see if they can waive the restocking fee since I spend 1000s there.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Never got a recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT-03 vs. SG-07?
> 
> Hardware if I go ITX will be the P8Z77-i with ivy, 680/7970 whichever happens to be cheapest. Will go reference because of the way the vent is on the SG07.
> 
> If I go FT03 it will be the Gene-V with ivy and 680/7970 but probably not reference.
> 
> *I have 2 2TB spinpoints and 1 64gb SSD on hand, although I'm going to buy another SSD, need 120GB for OS and core programs.* I also have some 1866 Ram, an H60 (which I can snug into the SG07 but barely lol) and some fancy cougar fans. Oh and I already have a slim drive as well.
> 
> Any advice is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 27" catleap monitor and there is about 2" on the top and bottom of it from the top of my desk to the bottom of my hutch, thinking the FT03 could fit in the nook.
> 
> I also have an SG07 in hand brand new, but feeling buyers remorse (mainly because the P8Z77i won't be out for awhile it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and am going to call newegg and see if they can waive the restocking fee since I spend 1000s there.


The SG07 only supports one internal 3.5" drive. The FT03 only has one 2.5" drive, but there are brackets to put SSDs into 3.5" drive bays. That means the SG07 isn't going to cut it unless you get rid of one of your HDDs.


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The SG07 only supports one internal 3.5" drive. The FT03 only has one 2.5" drive, but there are brackets to put SSDs into 3.5" drive bays. That means the SG07 isn't going to cut it unless you get rid of one of your HDDs.


Yeah getting rid of one isnt a problem









I just can't decide between the cases! I am really leaning towards the MATX, is there any good reason to go with the ITX?

Weight doesn't matter







Have a water cooled cosmos-s right now.

Bah, thinkin I am going to do the FT03


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Yeah getting rid of one isnt a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't decide between the cases! I am really leaning towards the MATX, is there any good reason to go with the ITX?
> Weight doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a water cooled cosmos-s right now.
> Bah, thinkin I am going to do the FT03


Especially since I bought them for 60$ awhile ago and now they sell for well over that lol


----------



## votum

Just RMAd the SG07.

What do you guys think of this:

FT03B
Gene V
Sniper 1866mhz cas9 2x4gb
Mushkin Chronos 120gb ssd
2x Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB
Corsair H60
Samsung slim dvd
Ivy bridge...
680/7970
A tube of AS5

I also ordered a sound dampening kit (rubber gromits and screws) and the usb 3.0 front panel replacement with mobo headers from silverstone

Need to decide between i5 and i7 for ivy, 680/7970, and if theres anything else I need really.

Oh right, for the PSU I was thinking the 850 watt gold strider, its 150 on newegg right now, with the short cable kit.

Rate me please









PS re-enlistment bonus comes in a week or so, going to treat myself instead of pay off all of my debt lol (going to pay most of it though!)


----------



## armourcore9brker

delete


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> They do!
> Although because of the small tank at the end, I don't think it'll fit properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks very nice Aleckazee.Total overkill on the rads though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely beastly.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say overkill on the rads tho? I thought 1 240 rad for each component, and I was also going for a silent build therefore have all my fans on low, otherwise I would have put one of the radiators in push/pull with higher speeds and have that cool everything. (The highest temp I ever get is 52c on one of the cores and sometimes the gpu, not exactly sure if that is considered good or not with my setup but just for reference)
Click to expand...

The rule of thumb is a single 120 per component.









Votum, that build should be just fine.


----------



## votum

SG07 is on the way to UPS









Newegg didnt charge me restocking fee!

I'll order up the FT03 when the refund processes, might do a window mod (maybe not though I like the mystery)

Gene-V on payday, 680 the next payday, IB the next payday, and I should be done $


----------



## rubicsphere

This just arrived at my doorstep


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> This just arrived at my doorstep


Congrats bro. I'm jelly.


----------



## DoctorNick

Don't know if my rig is that beastly or if it's the first time posting in this thread, but here it is


----------



## lightsout

Looks good. Sweet clock on that 580.


----------



## DNytAftr

looks good


----------



## DoctorNick

Thx :3


----------



## mingqi53

If anyone is interested, I've made a review of the Enermax ETD-T60-TB: http://www.overclock.net/products/enermax-etd-t60-t-b-silence/reviews

If you're looking for a new air cooling solution, please check it out and give constructive criticism. I just installed this cooler today, so I'll be periodically updating this cooler. So far, temps look great in my NZXT Vulcan!


----------



## mironccr345

Hey guys! I bought a Fractal Design Core 1000 a to replace a really old Rosewill case that was recently damage from our prior move. I use this rig as a HTPC for my bed room and the price was too hard too pass up. I did the switch last night and here's what it looks like.



Then I thought, what would my 590 look inside this case??


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Hey guys! I bought a Fractal Design Core 1000 a to replace a really old Rosewill case that was recently damage from our prior move. I use this rig as a HTPC for my bed room and the price was too hard too pass up. I did the switch last night and here's what it looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought, what would my 590 look inside this case??


Looks great man


----------



## armourcore9brker

Wait wait, you use a GTX 590 for your HTPC rig?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Wait wait, you use a GTX 590 for your HTPC rig?


I think he just wanted to see what the 590 looked like. I want to assume that he is using the integrated graphics for actual HTPC usage

EDIT: Checked his sig, I think it's the GT 440 that goes in his HTPC.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I don't see the 590 in any of his rigs.

EDIT: I also didn't see the caption above the 590 picture. I think I need to go back to sleep.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Never got a recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT-03 vs. SG-07?
> Hardware if I go ITX will be the P8Z77-i with ivy, 680/7970 whichever happens to be cheapest. Will go reference because of the way the vent is on the SG07.
> If I go FT03 it will be the Gene-V with ivy and 680/7970 but probably not reference.
> I have 2 2TB spinpoints and 1 64gb SSD on hand, although I'm going to buy another SSD, need 120GB for OS and core programs. I also have some 1866 Ram, an H60 (which I can snug into the SG07 but barely lol) and some fancy cougar fans. Oh and I already have a slim drive as well.
> Any advice is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 27" catleap monitor and there is about 2" on the top and bottom of it from the top of my desk to the bottom of my hutch, thinking the FT03 could fit in the nook.
> I also have an SG07 in hand brand new, but feeling buyers remorse (mainly because the P8Z77i won't be out for awhile it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and am going to call newegg and see if they can waive the restocking fee since I spend 1000s there.


In the SG07 you can only fit one of those 2tb HDDs in there. That might be a big downfall for you.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Wait wait, you use a GTX 590 for your HTPC rig?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I think he just wanted to see what the 590 looked like. I want to assume that he is using the integrated graphics for actual HTPC usage
> EDIT: Checked his sig, I think it's the GT 440 that goes in his HTPC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I don't see the 590 in any of his rigs.
> EDIT: I also didn't see the caption above the 590 picture. I think I need to go back to sleep.


I use the onboard GPU on the mobo. I only wanted to see what the GTX590 would look like in the case since I have it lying around. The 590 is eventually going in to my main sig rig. The GT440 is gpu for the living room HTPC which is in my sig rig too.









I have to admit...that 590 looks really good in that mATX case.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Wait wait, you use a GTX 590 for your HTPC rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I think he just wanted to see what the 590 looked like. I want to assume that he is using the integrated graphics for actual HTPC usage
> EDIT: Checked his sig, I think it's the GT 440 that goes in his HTPC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I don't see the 590 in any of his rigs.
> EDIT: I also didn't see the caption above the 590 picture. I think I need to go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use the onboard GPU on the mobo. I only wanted to see what the GTX590 would look like in the case since I have it lying around. The 590 is eventually going in to my main sig rig. The GT440 is gpu for the living room HTPC which is in my sig rig too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit...that 590 looks really good in that mATX case.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it does look pretty awesome.

I like the look of my 6870 with it's massive cooler in my case


----------



## armourcore9brker

Do you guys think a guide for mATX/mITX builds would be useful?

We seem to answer a lot of the same questions and I think some people might find use in it.

Don't know why but I want to write something up.


----------



## subnet

Would be nice, but it will take alot of effort and constant maintenance.

BTW - the first review for the FT03 Mini is out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1241985/chiphell-silverstone-ft03-mini-review-itx


----------



## armourcore9brker

Maintenance only when new things are released really.

Figure a part that shows cases with dimensions not usually mentioned but are important for people. One for compatible coolers. Maybe a way for someone to figure out what exactly they are looking for in a SFF build (HTPC do this, Gamers this, etc).

It would be a tremendous amount of work from planning, organization, compiling information, writing, and finalizing. I have a feeling you are like me in that you savor over any news that has to do with small.







Not everyone is ready to pore through all the information to get what they need.


----------



## subnet

Oh yes indeed, been wanting to jump ship for a while now carefully researching components and I can appreciate the frustration of waiting and researching. It's a good time to go SFF.


----------



## minnus

Just ordered an SG08 from Amazon. Does anyone have any recommendations in regards to heatsink/cpu coolers?

Edit: Read through the previous pages concerning the SG08 and the Z77 ITX board from Asus (which I intend on getting), and it seems like the only real alternative is the H60/80?


----------



## longroadtrip

A guide would be great...I think it would have to be pretty generic, put could include a lot of things to look for and to consider...picoPSU, etc...mITX vs. mATX...could be a fun thread!


----------



## a pet rock

I think the most useful and easiest guide to put up would just be the most popular low profile coolers with their heights and most popular cases with height restrictions on that.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Well one of the biggest things I'd like to address is the common misconception about the power of a small build. There are still plenty of people out there that think mITX is meant for VIA and Intel Atom builds only.

There would definitely have to be a part of case dimensions.
-CPU restrictions
-GPU restrictions
-PSU restrictions
-Amount of HDDs/SSDs

It could be both a quick reference guide for those that want a tidbit of knowledge quickly, but also a guide for someone that really wants to fully understand and plan a build properly for the form factor.

Maybe split it up into multiple guides?


----------



## JoshHunter

THIS.

A guide would be cool. I think a people only see ITX builds as HTPCs, when in reality, they can be as powerful as any single GPU ATX setup, apart from maybe X79, I haven't seen an X79 ITX yet


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> THIS.
> 
> A guide would be cool. I think a people only see ITX builds as HTPCs, when in reality, they can be as powerful as any single GPU ATX setup, apart from maybe X79, I haven't seen an X79 ITX yet


a x79 would be awesome







but i remember reading somewhere (cant remember where) it was said that it would be incredibly difficult due to the socket size along with the amount of connections the socket needs, But it was it might be possible with the addition of a dauhterboard of some sort but the market for a itx x79 would be pretty small incompareason







But imagine 4 ram slots on a itx







that would be interesting

Edit: Oh was wondering what do you guys think, heres a mock up of my itx case case im working on next to my SG05, Think the size is fine or should i try to make it smaller (although,, not sure how at the moment







) @[email protected]


----------



## armourcore9brker

SMALLER! Always go smaller!









Only need a 120 per component cooled.

EDIT: Also, closest mITX X79 build is the Shuttle that has it. That's DTX so close enough.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> SMALLER! Always go smaller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only need a 120 per component cooled.
> 
> EDIT: Also, closest mITX X79 build is the Shuttle that has it. That's DTX so close enough.










actually managed to shave 1 inch off the leight and width today, ill see what can be done. But currently im so far im allot 120 rad per each component







(2500k + 690 and chipset).

Hmm also i remember them saying that you can sli on that board too


----------



## armourcore9brker

Z68/Z77 chipsets are extremely cool. There is no reason to water cool them and if you decide to anyways, there is no need for another rad just for it.

Also, you can do what miahallen did and use the PSU fan on a fan mount for the rad. That way you can reduce the space needed for that fan and subsequently give the psu a way to breath while closing down space around it.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Z68/Z77 chipsets are extremely cool. There is no reason to water cool them and if you decide to anyways, there is no need for another rad just for it.


hmm well currently im allot one 120 for the 2500k and two 120 for the 690







im not sure if you could run a 690 on a single 120 rad though. So far ive got my 2500k to 4.5ghz though on the zotac board, going to shoot for 5ghz when the loops together

hmm but i can see if i could attach the cooling of the psu to the rad to save a bit of space


----------



## armourcore9brker

Decided to do a model really fast based on what I know about the build.
Those dang 3.5" drives make it look awkward.


----------



## DNytAftr

only thing is i would be worried running a 690 on a 120 rad







but actually i wonder if i could put one the rads flat to bring down the height a bit

haha, yeah the 3.5 is one the annoying parts trying to put 2-3 in a build .. annoying >_>

But i think if i can lay down a rad i could get the rig to be about the same foot print as a sgo05 but an inch taller ..hmm









Thanks for the input









edit: oh realized that the top rad was a 120x2 at first glace it looked like a 120


----------



## armourcore9brker

Why do you need to cool the chipset anyways?

How many HDDs are you adding?

Assuming you're going to use 5mm thick acrylic/alu anything, my design comes to:
330x285.3x171.8mm
(DxWxH)
SG05:
276 mm (D) x 222 mm (W) x 176 mm (H)

I don't think it is even possible to get an SG05 footprint with a 690.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Why do you need to cool the chipset anyways?
> 
> How many HDDs are you adding?


the chipset isent quite required, just a outside goal







but the vram needs a waterblock, kinda hit the max stability with the stock heatsync at 4.5~4.6ghz =\

but right now i have 3 but im thinking reducing it to 2 and putting the 2 ssd's in a small nook somewhere


----------



## axipher

I'm all for a mATX/mini-ITX/SFF guide: "Less than ATX Case and Build guide".

I'd be willing to help out with keeping the thread organized. I think that all we would need is to have people just write a slightly more detailed review of their case with components in it. I would be willing to to a quick tear-down of both of my mini power houses.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Why do you need to cool the chipset anyways?
> 
> How many HDDs are you adding?
> 
> Assuming you're going to use 5mm thick acrylic/alu anything, my design comes to:
> 330x285.3x171.8mm
> (DxWxH)
> SG05:
> 276 mm (D) x 222 mm (W) x 176 mm (H)
> 
> I don't think it is even possible to get an SG05 footprint with a 690.


I'd say it's definitely impossible just given the fact that a 690 would necessarily be longer than the 680. Since the 680 is the length of an SG05, you'd need to at least make up that difference in length. Not to mention that the ATX PSU and 2x240 rads would need more space. You could maybe try going tall like the FT03, but then you're just going big with small footprint instead of a small case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm all for a mATX/mini-ITX/SFF guide: "Less than ATX Case and Build guide".
> 
> I'd be willing to help out with keeping the thread organized. I think that all we would need is to have people just write a slightly more detailed review of their case with components in it. I would be willing to to a quick tear-down of both of my mini power houses.


I think "More than ATX Case and Build Guide" would be better.







That or at least smaller.


----------



## DNytAftr

haha for some reason last night i kept thinking the sg05 was 11.9 inches long (sleeeeppp needed0


----------



## minnus

Btw...a Z77 ITX board from EVGA

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1542114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_MatthewH*
> Yup, ITX is coming folks. Please keep all seat backs in their full upright and locked positions (sorry too many flights recently)


----------



## mr one

ok not the best quality picture and not the beast but its good base for SFF bench








in making


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Btw...a Z77 ITX board from EVGA
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1542114
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA_MatthewH*
> Yup, ITX is coming folks. Please keep all seat backs in their full upright and locked positions (sorry too many flights recently)
Click to expand...

Holy ****!


----------



## DNytAftr

dear god!







maybe a axp-140 hope is not lost *puts away file and ducktape*


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> "The goal is an ITX "Enthusiast" class board"
> 
> -EVGA_JacobF










now I cant just jump on the asus itx, this evga board better come out in april!!!


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'm a little skeptical. They'd have to do some amazing engineering to top Asus without blatantly copying them.

I am most excited about the news that more and more companies are taking mITX seriously though.


----------



## longroadtrip

I don't know...That Asus Z77-i is pretty impressive...especially with the VRM riser card.


----------



## jimbonbon

Thanks for the EVGA link... I may have found myself an upcoming project, it's been too long since my last SFF build!


----------



## subnet

Slightly Off topic - was browsing some foreign tech sites and I came across this:

http://www.scythe.co.jp/case/acc-itx.html










It's not quite a Windy but at 8000 yen (~$100 USD) it's a bargain in comparison and it's a kitset.










Supports 140mm depth PSU, 250mm GPU and 135mm CPU cooler.

No word on international availability though.


----------



## a pet rock

I'm sorry, that is hideous. I've seen some nice acrylic cases in the mod section, but that is not good.


----------



## votum

Yeah that thing is ugly they should put no cables in to showcase it o.o


----------



## MangosTea

The cable management is horrendous..... Maybe if there was a cover for the PSU and hard drives, where all the excess cables could be hidden, it would look alright.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MangosTea*
> 
> The cable management is horrendous..... Maybe if there was a cover for the PSU and hard drives, where all the excess cables could be hidden, it would look alright.


Exactly, with cables cut to length and sleeved, I think that case would be amazing.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Scythe should just stick to making fans and heatsinks.


----------



## a pet rock

My SG05-450 just arrived in the mail. Now I'm just waiting on the mobo and new TIM to arrive and I shall create my monster! I'll post pics, but since my only camera is a webcam, I won't be able to get any mid-build shots.


----------



## adjas

Here are a pair of GTX580 SLI in a tiny box, water cooled CPU & GPU i7 2600k overclocked to 4.2 & GTX580's overclocked to 810. Best thing is it's silent when gaming, no GPU fan noise.









The case is a Qmicra V2, it's a pity its out of production.


----------



## JoshHunter

Amazing! That is truly beastly.

Do the GPU fans still work well? I'm gonna use a Kuhler for my soon-to-be 680 but I thought I'd need a 92mm fan bracket to cool VRMs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Amazing! That is truly beastly.
> 
> Do the GPU fans still work well? I'm gonna use a Kuhler for my soon-to-be 680 but I thought I'd need a 92mm fan bracket to cool VRMs.


I prefer the bracket that has the 92mm fan. But then you have to get heatsinks for the vrms.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Slightly Off topic - was browsing some foreign tech sites and I came across this:
> 
> http://www.scythe.co.jp/case/acc-itx.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite a Windy but at 8000 yen (~$100 USD) it's a bargain in comparison and it's a kitset.
> 
> Supports 140mm depth PSU, 250mm GPU and 135mm CPU cooler.
> 
> No word on international availability though.


I like it. Looks pretty sweet. It would be hell to keep it clean though.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Amazing! That is truly beastly.
> Do the GPU fans still work well? I'm gonna use a Kuhler for my soon-to-be 680 but I thought I'd need a 92mm fan bracket to cool VRMs.


I left the stock heatsink on the VRM's and I've got a 120mm fan blowing on both cards, plus I don't have the space sandwiching both cards as I am.

Though running it at a 815 overclock, GPU 1 peak load temp 64c, GPU 2 58c. Idle at mid 30's C. Oh and they sound the same on load and idle, the fans never ramp up. Love it, silent gaming.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Another new itx from Mountain Mods, super small, but you must use an external power brick:


----------



## armourcore9brker

Ehhh not really a fan of this design. :/

Doesn't seem to have anything going for it.

You can get smaller cases like the M350.

You can get a case the same size as even smaller than that but get 2x2.5" and a full size expansion slot. Plus I think it looks better.








9.5"x8.3"x4.5"
-vs-
7.7"x8.6"x3.3"

I.E. my next case.







The Caselogic/Travala (same company) C292.


























The only thing going for it is the 120mm fan slot but that'll just attract a lot of dust.


----------



## MoMurda

Any news on some new Matx or Mitx cases? Kind of want a Mitx again but my GTX 580 is 3 slot.







Maybe upgrade to a GTX 680.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Most recent case out is the FT03 Mini.

Pretty much the same size, internally, as the SG05/06 but in the style of the FT03. Fits a standard GTX 680.


----------



## sonofsam0981

My Lian Li V354
AMD Phenom II X4 (X2 550 BE 3.1GHz w/ unlocked 3rd core)
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 668MHz (9-9-9-24)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-880GM-USB3L 46 °C
ATI Radeon HD 5670 (XFX Pine Group) 64 °C
488GB Western Digital WDC WD5001AALS-00L3B2 ATA Device (SATA) 40 °C
488GB Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2 ATA Device (SATA) 38 °C
313GB Western Digital WDC WD3200JD-22KLB0 ATA Device (SATA
Coolermaster 212+
Rear top fan turned into intake vs exhaust
Stock otherwise


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I left the stock heatsink on the VRM's and I've got a 120mm fan blowing on both cards, plus I don't have the space sandwiching both cards as I am.
> 
> Though running it at a 815 overclock, GPU 1 peak load temp 64c, GPU 2 58c. Idle at mid 30's C. Oh and they sound the same on load and idle, the fans never ramp up. Love it, silent gaming.


How do you mount 120mm fans onto the stock heatsinks? I am interested in doing this to my 680 (so loud on load!)


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> How do you mount 120mm fans onto the stock heatsinks? I am interested in doing this to my 680 (so loud on load!)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I left the stock heatsink on the VRM's and I've got a 120mm fan blowing on both cards, plus I don't have the space sandwiching both cards as I am.
> 
> Though running it at a 815 overclock, GPU 1 peak load temp 64c, GPU 2 58c. Idle at mid 30's C. Oh and they sound the same on load and idle, the fans never ramp up. Love it, silent gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you mount 120mm fans onto the stock heatsinks? I am interested in doing this to my 680 (so loud on load!)
Click to expand...

I don't think its mounted I believe he meant theres a 120 blowing over the stock sinks.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

It seems the most compact cases have to put the PSU right over the cpu socket, which had me thinking water. I've been putting a lot of thought into silent systems and convection cooling lately.

Any buildlogs with horizontal radiators outside the case, to promote natural airflow?

This cheapo from newegg is the perfect size for having a 240mm rad on top of it. (with standoffs of course) With conservative clocks, passive cooling might be possible.


----------



## a pet rock

Finally got my SFF rig up and running. Like a boss. Everything is running great except the Twin Turbo Pro definitely did NOT fit at all. Not even close. It's larger than the side panel to the case and a whole expansion slot wider than there's room for. Unfortunately this means I'm running the stock fan on my 6850 and it's loud. Too loud. I think it's actually stuck on 100% fan speed somehow, so I'll look into it.


----------



## JoshHunter

Mr Poindexter sir,

Forgive me if I happen to change the sig font from Comic Sans... Comic Sans makes me want to cry


----------



## Onions

take a look at my build log guys http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan-update-april-16/0_100


----------



## minnus

I find it slightly strange that Silverstone gets so much more attention in regards to SFF than Lian Li cases (on the forums). It seems to me that both Lian Li and Silverstone are in the same price brackets, but a major difference is the Steel vs Aluminum body. I would have imagined that an aluminum frame is preferable if only because it was lighter?


----------



## a pet rock

Keep in mind that Silverstone's ITX equivalents at the same price range come bundled with a solid PSU. They are also smaller and typically have a better layout and specific features to what a user wants. For instance, compare the Q08 to the SG05. They are about the same price. But, the Q08 has room for six drives, an ATX PSU and a full optical drive, all things that I don't need. The SG05 has just enough drives for me, and comes with a PSU. It's therefore not only the case that has the features I want, but is more cost effective as well.


----------



## minnus

For the features, I would say that the SG05 more closely resembles the Q11(roughly the same amount of support for GPU length), which Newegg had on sale for about $70 last week (picked one up myself ~ build for the GF). Then, we're looking at around $30-50 for a custom PSU till the pricing levels out. The major difference is probably the orientation (Q11 being primarily vertical vs SG05 being horizontal)

Personally, I've been debating over the SG08 vs a comparable Lian Li case. I actually have it right now, and I have buyer's remorse ( I actually intended to reject the package, but UPS decided to drop it off instead of knocking...). Due to my own ignorance (I've owned about five Lian Li cases), I automatically assumed that cases in this price range would be made out of aluminum. When the package was delivered into UPS's hands, the reported weight was 20LB. I discovered then that the bodies of all Silverstones are made of steel. Being a previous owner of an Antec P193 (I think it was a 40lb 'mid tower'), and a current owner of a Mini P180 (20lb 'matx tower'), I am no stranger to the weight of high quality steel cases ~ they are simply not meant to be mobile.

In the end, I decided on the Q18 (not out yet I think, but I 'pre-ordered' it from Provantage). It weighs less, even after adding a PSU. The actual footspace ended up decreasing slightly, at the cost of vertical space.

Edit: The Q18 costs roughly $130 shipped, while I paid 199 for the SG08, which leaves around 70 to pick up a PSU.


----------



## ikem

ill be adding my new itx build here soon.

Wesena ITX2
3870k
Asrock ITX
SSD
Slotload optical

etc.

More to come


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> ill be adding my new itx build here soon.
> Wesena ITX2
> 3870k
> Asrock ITX
> SSD
> Slotload optical
> etc.
> More to come


wow, that is a small and sexy case! Pics/log please


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> For the features, I would say that the SG05 more closely resembles the Q11(roughly the same amount of support for GPU length), which Newegg had on sale for about $70 last week (picked one up myself ~ build for the GF). Then, we're looking at around $30-50 for a custom PSU till the pricing levels out. The major difference is probably the orientation (Q11 being primarily vertical vs SG05 being horizontal)
> Personally, I've been debating over the SG08 vs a comparable Lian Li case. I actually have it right now, and I have buyer's remorse ( I actually intended to reject the package, but UPS decided to drop it off instead of knocking...). Due to my own ignorance (I've owned about five Lian Li cases), I automatically assumed that cases in this price range would be made out of aluminum. When the package was delivered into UPS's hands, the reported weight was 20LB. I discovered then that the bodies of all Silverstones are made of steel. Being a previous owner of an Antec P193 (I think it was a 40lb 'mid tower'), and a current owner of a Mini P180 (20lb 'matx tower'), I am no stranger to the weight of high quality steel cases ~ they are simply not meant to be mobile.
> In the end, I decided on the Q18 (not out yet I think, but I 'pre-ordered' it from Provantage). It weighs less, even after adding a PSU. The actual footspace ended up decreasing slightly, at the cost of vertical space.
> Edit: The Q18 costs roughly $130 shipped, while I paid 199 for the SG08, which leaves around 70 to pick up a PSU.


The Q-11 has no where near the same amount of support for GPU length. The 680 in my SG05 can't fit in a Q11, and the Q11 is 16.95 liters compared to the SG05's 10.78. If Lian Li would put out a case that was smaller than the Q-08 (21.30 liters), I'd buy it in a minute, but they have nothing comparable. I use a single SSD and no internal mechanical drives. Lian Li doesn't seem to make cases that cater to my big GPU & limited amount of drive needs. You also mentioned the Q-18, which is a whopping 36 liters, while the SG07/08 are 14.76 liters. It's not even a close comparison, being that the Q-18 is over twice the size and if I wanted to go that big, I'd wait for the Bitfenix Prodigy. Sure it might be bigger like the Q-18, but at least you can fit a huge air cooler or H100 inside of it, instead of the horrible cooler limitation of 60mm in the Q-18.


----------



## minnus

How did you come to 36 liters for the Q18? Unless I am working with different numbers, the size indicates that it would only be 21 liters. Ah I see, you reference the dimensions for the packing material:

Package Dimensions
(W)411 mm x (H)271 mm x (D) 323mm

Dimensions
(W) 199mm x (H) 290mm x (D) 365mm

You're absolutely right that it is lame for Lian Li not to make a product that is as small and fitting as competing Silverstone products ~ but I find it equally lame for Silverstone to use steel instead of Aluminum for the body (just the shell? common Silverstone!).

Edit: In regards to the GPU size, it says "Standard-length expansion cards support (9 inches)" on Newegg, but I guess it isn't very precise since the 680 is 10 inches.


----------



## armourcore9brker

There are a few reasons for me.

I'll be comparing:
SG05
PC-Q11
SG08
PC-Q18

SG05 will be matched up with the PC-Q11 and the SG08 will be matched up to the PC-Q18 based on their GPU limitations.

*Weight:*

SG05 weighs 7.76lbs
PC-Q11 weighs 5.33lbs
SG08 weighs 13.22lbs
PC-Q18 weights 7.39lbs

Whether or not those weights include the PSU or not is not specified. A difference of 2.5lbs to a little under 8lbs does not really mean anything to me. They're both quite light.

*Volume:*

SG05 is 10.78 Liters
PC-Q11 is 16.95 Liters
SG08 is 14.8 Liters
PC-Q18 is 21.06 Liters

The Lian-Li cases are much larger than their Silverstone counterparts. I care about the size of my case and I'd prefer something slightly heavier if it means that it is smaller. The cause of this volume difference is that Lian-Li uses drive cages and in the most recent cases, includes hotswap bays. If that is something you need, I will always recommend Lian-Li. I don't and the majority of people asking for help don't need 4+ 3.5" HDDs. They have a single SSD and 3.5" HDD or just a single 3.5" HDD. To me that cage is wasted space. The PC-Q11 might not have a drive cage but that just means that there is even more wasted space in there with nothing taking it up. The largest reason for this wasted space is because of the normal ATX psu. In the SG05, they use a SFX which allows them to keep the normal placement while reducing dimensions. In the SG08, they are able to use a full ATX but move it somewhere so that it does not take up unneeded space.

The other issue I have with them is that they place the PSU directly over the mobo in almost all of their cases.

*CPU height restrictions:*

SG05 is 82mm
PC-Q11 is 80mm
SG08 is 117mm
PC-Q18 is 60mm

While managing to be smaller, they still have more space for the cpu cooler than their direct Lian-Li counterpart. The other thing that is a determining factor for me is that both Silverstone cases are able to fit an AIO cooler in it. Both cases in this discussion are able to mount them as well but there are some that don't. They place the fans directly next to another component. I'd assume to save space which makes it funny since they are still larger.

*GPU Length restrictions:*

SG05 is 254mm (EDIT: Official site says 254 but 3rd party testing shows that up to 265mm will fit.)
PC-Q11 is 240mm
SG08 is 310mm
PC-Q18 is 340mm

SG05 vs PC-Q11 goes to the SG05 since it gets an extra 14mm over the PC-Q11.
SG08 vs PC-Q18 goes in favor of the PC-Q18.
The other thing to think about is that the longest GPU to date is the 6990 (same as the 5970) and that is 305mm. So more room is good for better ventilation (the SG08 is known for having issues with the in-case exhaust of the 6990).

Which leads me to my next issue. Admittedly, this is not a measurement based category but rather from a design aspect. In both Silverstone cases, the GPU draws air from directly outside the case with only a mesh in the airflow path. Both Lian-Li cases draw air from the bottom of the case where another drive mounting plate is usually located. Most case reviews do not use the same hardware so I won't compare GPU temps directly between the two but it seems to be common sense that the cards drawing air directly from outside would be cooler than ones drawing air from inside the case.

*PSU Limitations:*

This is a hard section to do since the two Silverstone cases come with the best PSU that will fit in them. Not to mention the difference in size requirements. The SG08 uses a much shorter PSU than what is usually present at that wattage. As such, I'll just list the PSU limitations of the Lian-Li cases.
PC-Q11 is 140mm
PC-Q18 is 160mm

*Extras:*

The Silverstones come with tested and proved PSUs that far exceed the quality over other PSUs in their form factor. The SFX is capable of handling anything that can fit in the SG05. The 600 watt (really a rebranded FSP 750 PSU) is capable of any card on the market. The Lian-Li cases give you a full 5.25" drive bay and if you really need it, then go Lian-Li and anyone who specifically states they need it, I'll tell them Lian-Li.
The Lian-Li cases use a more traditional airflow pattern where the front draws in air and the top rear exhausts it. Both of the Silverstone cases use a positive pressure system. The SG08 has a filter on the only intake and the SG05 I am not sure about (someone please fill me in on it). This system keeps dust out of the computer while still maintaining good airflow.

*Intangibles:*

I personally like the look of the Silverstone cases better. They look more industrial and a bit more rugged. That is just an opinion though and not really weighted in this argument.

*Price:*

I will include the current newegg price of all the cases (except the PC-Q18, I'll use the provantage price). I cannot include a PSU for the Lian-Li cases without introducing a bias (all the different models to choose from). So I will just list case prices and you should take into account the price of a PSU with the Lian-Li cases. Keep in mind that it should be modular since the case does not really have a space for extra cables.

SG05 is $120
PC-Q11 is $100
SG08 is $200
PC-Q18 is $120

Between the SG05 and the PC-Q11, I have to give it to the SG05 since you won't be finding a $20 PSU.
Between the SG08 and the PC-Q18, it is kind of a wash. A good 600-700 Watt PSU will run you around $100 but if you can find a deal, it could end up cheaper.

*Conclusion:*

Between the size differences and the other things like layouts and aesthetics, I go with Silverstone.
I am not trying to be a fanboy of one company over the other but for the vast majority of what we come across, a Silverstone case just makes more sense.
There are uses for the Lian-Li (servers, lots of storage, etc.).

You can refute my points if you want. In fact I want you to, I like having a good fact based debate.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> How did you come to 36 liters for the Q18? Unless I am working with different numbers, the size indicates that it would only be 21 liters. Ah I see, you reference the dimensions for the packing material:
> Package Dimensions
> (W)411 mm x (H)271 mm x (D) 323mm
> Dimensions
> (W) 199mm x (H) 290mm x (D) 365mm
> You're absolutely right that it is lame for Lian Li not to make a product that is as small and fitting as competing Silverstone products ~ but I find it equally lame for Silverstone to use steel instead of Aluminum for the body (just the shell? common Silverstone!).
> Edit: In regards to the GPU size, it says "Standard-length expansion cards support (9 inches)" on Newegg, but I guess it isn't very precise since the 680 is 10 inches.


You're right I did use the package dimensions (actual volume is 21 Liters). I'm totally with you on the aluminum vs. steel argument, but I'd rather sacrifice material over size for my components. The SG05 can fit cards up to 265mm with top power connectors. Silverstone used 9" due to front power connectors on a lot of cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> SG05 is 254mm


There's at least 11mm of room with my 680 (254mm). Good write up nevertheless


----------



## armourcore9brker

I just took the measurement directly from the Silverstone site. It says a max of 10" and it even lists the GTX 680 as specifically compatible.


----------



## Jocelyn84

LOL @ the asterisk after "Standard size long cards capable (10")" being linked to "CPU cooler cannot exceed 82mm in height." Anyway, yeah it's already been confirmed elsewhere that 265mm is the max and like I said, I have room in front of my 680









Again, nice write up and I completely agree with all of it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'll edit the write-up then. Do you have a source for the 265mm? Probably on an [H] thread.


----------



## Jocelyn84

ROFL yes from over at [H] 12th photo down
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1566522



More proof - Powercolor 7950, which is 275mm under specs, but I really don't think it's quite that long lol


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Going to be joining this soon...

In the process of putting the following into a modded (window and fan controller installed in the side panel) Fractal Design Arc Midi -

HWLabs GTX 240
XSPC RX240
HWLabs GTS 120
D5 in XSPC Dual Bay Res
2700K under XSPC Raystorm
Asus Maximus IV Gene w/ EVGA Mofset/Vrm waterblock
GTX 260 w/ custom air cooler. Will be replacing when I have the cash...


----------



## minnus

I definitely agree with most of what was said. It is a very good comparison. I had A LOT of difficulty debating on which case I should get, which I eventually settled for the SG08 due to basically the same conclusion you reached above except for:

In Silverstone favor, it already comes with a very nice fan. I would have no need to upgrade. For Lian Li cases, I would be replacing pretty much all the fans, which would run for around $20 a pop.

In Lian Li's favor (personal), I actually like Lian Li's appearance a little more ~ it has a certain... elegance to the smooth curves that it has as opposed to the blocky appearances Silverstones have. The only case I really liked in appearance was the SG07 ~ which had a very "Iron Man" type feel. If the SG08 had a similar front panel...there might never have been much of a debate, even taking into account build material (I am a huge sucker cases with a bit of contrast... which is why I LOVE my ABS Canyon 595 - such a beautiful case). I actually like the FT03-mini as well, but that also suffered from wasted space at the top, and I feel that transporting it would be awkward due to the magnetic side panels.

Also in Lian Li's favor, the freedom to decide on a PSU. One could be as cheap as possible and opt for a 20$ power supply (Corsair "System Builder" 430 watt is $17), or a silent fan-less design, or even a super fancy 80+ Platinum.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The freedom to decide is a good point. I am not saying that the Silverstone cases are unable to use normal PSUs. Just that if we are going for most powerful, they have the best out there.

See I like uniform colors and flat angles. Hell my favorite airplane is the F-117 which has NO curves. That is all aesthetics though and why I didn't weigh it in my write-up. It varies from person to person.


----------



## MoMurda

I wish I could use a Wesena case that small for a gaming pc.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> I wish I could use a Wesena case that small for a gaming pc.


You can get close.

Wesena:
197mm × 197mm × 75mm

C292
218.8mm x 196mm x 83.3mm

Fits a full single slot card so something like the 7750


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> You can get close.
> Wesena:
> 197mm × 197mm × 75mm
> C292
> 218.8mm x 196mm x 83.3mm
> Fits a full single slot card so something like the 7750


I dont like the look of the C292. The Wesenas are amazing looking. Very simplistic and small.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Different for everyone. I like the look of the C292.

I don't like the curves on the Wesenas. Also there is a bit of wasted space with that design.


----------



## ikem

its here!

now waiting for the internals!

im going to do a review measuring every bit of this for future use by other people.


----------



## pdi192

Well this has turned into my new favorite thread!







I recently moved into a tj08-e chassis and, while a little time-consuming to get perfect, I am very pleased on its performance and low noise. Just thought I would share the build with you guys:

Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Core i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz, 1.32V
8gb Corsair ddr1600
Pny Liquid GTX 580 ([email protected])
256gb Samsung 830 ssd (os and some games drive)
240gb OCZ Vertex 2 ssd (Steam games drive)
2TB Samsung Hdd
Corsair AX850 PSU
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Lite-on Blu-ray Drive
Silverstone Tj08-e Case


----------



## JoshHunter

Hey guys, as ITX users, do you know much about using wireless cards in the mini pci express ports?

I wanted to buy something like this but I'm not sure if it will be compatible, as it looks like it was built for a laptop.

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Ultimate-633ANHMW-802-11n-Adapter/dp/B0038A9HSK/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_1


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Different for everyone. I like the look of the C292.
> I don't like the curves on the Wesenas. Also there is a bit of wasted space with that design.


The curves are what sold me. But if you look at there other cases, they have square ones that are very nice, but have a LP slot.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Hey guys, as ITX users, do you know much about using wireless cards in the mini pci express ports?
> 
> I wanted to buy something like this but I'm not sure if it will be compatible, as it looks like it was built for a laptop.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Ultimate-633ANHMW-802-11n-Adapter/dp/B0038A9HSK/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_1


that should work fine, i switched out a few cards before (friends cards) and havent had an issue yet. im looking on replacing mine with a wireless n + Bluetooth module eventually







, you also can stick in mpcie SSD's







although i havent tried it


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> its here!
> now waiting for the internals!
> im going to do a review measuring every bit of this for future use by other people.


So epic! And please do measure and give your opinion! EDIT: How much was it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The freedom to decide is a good point. I am not saying that the Silverstone cases are unable to use normal PSUs. Just that if we are going for most powerful, they have the best out there.
> *See I like uniform colors and flat angles*. Hell my favorite airplane is the F-117 which has NO curves. That is all aesthetics though and why I didn't weigh it in my write-up. It varies from person to person.


Me too, curves are just wasted space in my opinion, and easier to mod etc. F117 is the sexiest thing ever, wish I could do a build based on it


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> So epic! And please do measure and give your opinion! EDIT: How much was it?


uploading a youtube vid atm. but it was $64. but the alum is .135 inch thick... really nice build quality.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Hey guys, as ITX users, do you know much about using wireless cards in the mini pci express ports?
> I wanted to buy something like this but I'm not sure if it will be compatible, as it looks like it was built for a laptop.
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Ultimate-633ANHMW-802-11n-Adapter/dp/B0038A9HSK/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_1


What DNytAftr said. I replaced the crappy Atheros on my P8H67-I Deluxe with an Ultimate-N 6300 and it works great. I have a laptop antenna for the third module (middle) sitting inside my case and I replaced the Asus ones with stick antennas.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The freedom to decide is a good point. I am not saying that the Silverstone cases are unable to use normal PSUs. Just that if we are going for most powerful, they have the best out there.
> See I like uniform colors and flat angles. Hell my favorite airplane is the F-117 which has NO curves. That is all aesthetics though and why I didn't weigh it in my write-up. It varies from person to person.


I attempted to label it as a personal preference with the (personal) addition. The F-117 is a very sleek looking plane. No curves are fine ~ but if you do without curves, give me some angles ;-) Looking at the SG08 some more, it looks like only the front panel is aluminum, while the rest of the shell is steel? That would drive me nuts! Different textured, different finish. Thats not _uniform_ at all!

I am very excited for the Q18. I intend to unscrew the hard drive bay / 5.25 slot (unfortunately, they seem to be one and the same, so I can't just remove just the hard drive bay), use my 550W Platinum PSU (LZP-550), and stack closed loop radiators and fans onto the front 140mm fan.

The total internal length is 340mm. The PSU will consume 195mm after wires, which leaves me with around 140mm...at 25mm a radiator/fan (H60s), i can fit 5 items in at |fan|rad|fan|rad|fan configuration. One rad will be for the GPU, and the other will be for the CPU.

What do you guys think? Is stacking rads bad?

Edit: If I was sneaky enough, I may be able to get a 38mm rad in there instead of a 25mm, but I am unsure how much clearance is needed for effective air flow between the fan and the PSU


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> So epic! And please do measure and give your opinion! EDIT: How much was it?
> Me too, curves are just wasted space in my opinion, and easier to mod etc. F117 is the sexiest thing ever, wish I could do a build based on it


Silverstone RV01

Just put an ITX board in it lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> Well this has turned into my new favorite thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently moved into a tj08-e chassis and, while a little time-consuming to get perfect, I am very pleased on its performance and low noise. Just thought I would share the build with you guys:
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> Core i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz, 1.32V
> 8gb Corsair ddr1600
> Pny Liquid GTX 580 ([email protected])
> 256gb Samsung 830 ssd (os and some games drive)
> 240gb OCZ Vertex 2 ssd (Steam games drive)
> 2TB Samsung Hdd
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> Lite-on Blu-ray Drive
> Silverstone Tj08-e Case


That looks great. What type of temps does that thing keep your cpu and gpu at. If you haven't already post here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> that should work fine, i switched out a few cards before (friends cards) and havent had an issue yet. im looking on replacing mine with a wireless n + Bluetooth module eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you also can stick in mpcie SSD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i havent tried it


Make sure you use a mSATA SSD and not a mini PCIe. They are quite different and will not work together. They only recently came out with the mSATA standard and before that all the companies used proprietary connectors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I am very excited for the Q18. I intend to unscrew the hard drive bay / 5.25 slot (unfortunately, they seem to be one and the same, so I can't just remove just the hard drive bay), use my 550W Platinum PSU (LZP-550), and stack closed loop radiators and fans onto the front 140mm fan.
> 
> The total internal length is 340mm. The PSU will consume 195mm after wires, which leaves me with around 140mm...at 25mm a radiator/fan (H60s), i can fit 5 items in at |fan|rad|fan|rad|fan configuration. One rad will be for the GPU, and the other will be for the CPU.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is stacking rads bad?
> 
> Edit: If I was sneaky enough, I may be able to get a 38mm rad in there instead of a 25mm, but I am unsure how much clearance is needed for effective air flow between the fan and the PSU


There was someone who tested this. It doesn't work.









Source


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Make sure you use a mSATA SSD and not a mini PCIe. They are quite different and will not work together. They only recently came out with the mSATA standard and before that all the companies used proprietary connectors.


I am aware that they are different







Although there are some boards that allow for "duel mode" like slot ( For example the ZOTAC Z68-ITX WiFi Supreme), which will figure out if the card needs to be sent to the pci-e controller or the sata controller (which was one of the limitations of using one in the other). where they both share the same power and data pins, not all boards are compatable (tend to be older board/laptops) for dual card ability.

But its always best to check for compatibility since not all boards guarantee it









edit: ... but now that i think about it, forgot to check if it would work on my board O_O;;


----------



## armourcore9brker

I figured you knew but wanted to make sure someone coming by and browsing would know.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I figured you knew but wanted to make sure someone coming by and browsing would know.


haha, yeah its always good to have a heads up for people, i just naturally reply







(realized my post might have sounded defensive, not intended that way) but actually realized i forgot to check if my zotac was a duelie all this time ... gave me a mild panic attack >_>


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Different for everyone. I like the look of the C292.
> I don't like the curves on the Wesenas. Also there is a bit of wasted space with that design.


Im looking more at this case and was thinking of a mod. What do you guys think about stacking two on top of each other with the top of one cut open and the bottom of the other cut open and have the mobo and gpu on the bottom case and the top holding some type of water cooling? Or would this just be ridiculous?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Im looking more at this case and was thinking of a mod. What do you guys think about stacking two on top of each other with the top of one cut open and the bottom of the other cut open and have the mobo and gpu on the bottom case and the top holding some type of water cooling? Or would this just be ridiculous?


Personally I think it'd look hacked and messy. At that point it'd be easier to just fabricate a new case from scratch.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Personally I think it'd look hacked and messy. At that point it'd be easier to just fabricate a new case from scratch.


Well I would make a new better front panel because I dont like the stock one and side panels. Try to make it as nice as possible, but yeah just saw the price, would rather just make a whole new case.


----------



## armourcore9brker

DO IT!


----------



## staryoshi

This little number just arrived. If you're building a mATX power-house, use it!







It looks better than the black TJ08-E and uses 120mm fans








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192


----------



## a pet rock

Very nice. Dat white. It's the same thickness as the TJ08-E, but those 120mm fans look more cramped in there than the 180. How'd they do that?


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> This little number just arrived. If you're building a mATX power-house, use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks better than the black TJ08-E and uses 120mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192


Wow, I wish they had a white TJ08-E. I picked up a 2600k and don't really want to switch to mATX, but I really like this case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> This little number just arrived. If you're building a mATX power-house, use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks better than the black TJ08-E and uses 120mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192


Wow thats sweet. Looks pretty much the same as the TJ08 on the inside.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Very nice. Dat white. It's the same thickness as the TJ08-E, but those 120mm fans look more cramped in there than the 180. How'd they do that?


They removed the bottom external 3.5" bay.

Not a fan of the white but I do like the PS07 cases.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Asrock H77M-ITX in stock @ the egg - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157311
Let's hope it won't be too long for the Z77 boards


----------



## OrphaGn

That's a really nice case! I wonder if it could fit an H80 in the rear 120mm fan slot.


----------



## ikem

lol

ASROCK OMG (ONLINE MANAGEMENT GUARD)

best name ever


----------



## MangosTea

That is actually genius... I would set a 9p.m. curfew for myself so i get actually get work done....


----------



## Jocelyn84

"Parents can easily control internet access through BIOS setup to protect their kids from using Internet at inappropriate time, and meanwhile, enjoy their own internet space."

ROFL


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Mr Poindexter sir,
> 
> Forgive me if I happen to change the sig font from Comic Sans... Comic Sans makes me want to cry


Go ahead, I was trolling with it anyway.


----------



## JoshHunter

Hahaha, I thought that at first, especially seeing as your sig wasn't in Comic Sans. You nasty ol' troll.

Does anyone have any idea/projection of what the 670/Ti power draw will be? I want one for my sig rig, And when I do a better build later on I want two to go in a P180 Mini with a Kuhler on each







I'm not sure what PSU to buy, but I think a 82 Gold 650 might do it


----------



## a pet rock

Hey guys, just thinking about a new GPU for this SG05. I was wondering if you guys think the case-exhausting coolers like Twin Frozr's work well in this case? It's not the traditional airflow setup I'm used to.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Hey guys, just thinking about a new GPU for this SG05. I was wondering if you guys think the case-exhausting coolers like Twin Frozr's work well in this case? It's not the traditional airflow setup I'm used to.


not ideal, but workable. internal exhaust can work, but i'd recommend you replace the front intake fan to something stronger like a GT. stock fan may not push enough air for an internal exhaust card.


----------



## a pet rock

Well, that front 120 is on the complete other side from the GPU heatsink. I mean the card forms a solid wall the length of the case and almost the entire height of the case. I don't know how much effect that fan has on the GPU.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Well, that front 120 is on the complete other side from the GPU heatsink. I mean the card forms a solid wall the length of the case and almost the entire height of the case. I don't know how much effect that fan has on the GPU.


heat radiates from both the front and the back of the GPU. just because they put the heatsink on one side doesn't mean the heat only comes out of that side







it's like saying the heating element on a stove is only hot on the top side







a stronger fan does help even if it just push air on the back side of the card. besides, you want airflow to mix with the internal exhaust of the card so the resulting air reaching the CPU heatsink isn't as hot otherwise.


----------



## rubicsphere

Here is my attempt at a beastly mATX rig:

-i7-3820
-Asrock X79 Extreme4-m
-16 GB Gskill DDR3-1600

And all that is missing is my Galaxy GTX 680 that is coming in tomorrow!!


----------



## staryoshi

That's fairly beastly!


----------



## a pet rock

Delete, wrong thread.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> DO IT!


Haha I wish I had the tools and material to do it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Here is my attempt at a beastly mATX rig:
> 
> -i7-3820
> -Asrock X79 Extreme4-m
> -16 GB Gskill DDR3-1600
> 
> And all that is missing is my Galaxy GTX 680 that is coming in tomorrow!!


Looks awesome man









I just had a small update to my Design Core 1000, link is in my signature.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Here is my attempt at a beastly mATX rig:
> 
> -i7-3820
> -Asrock X79 Extreme4-m
> -16 GB Gskill DDR3-1600
> 
> And all that is missing is my Galaxy GTX 680 that is coming in tomorrow!!


Sweet build. Did you just electrical tape the hell out of your psu cables?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sweet build. Did you just electrical tape the hell out of your psu cables?


hehe that's OLD SCHOOL cable management







I actually still prefer the electrical tape look







best look is the braided stainless steel or copper sleeves tho







that just looks BOSS. the modern plastic sleeves are simply a cheap "imitation" of the old stainless / copper sleeves look. 100% EMI shielded cables = boss


----------



## minnus

Lian Li finally updated their product page to reflect the new cases announced earlier this year (one couldn't 'browse' to them before)! I hope that means they're coming out soon!


----------



## a pet rock

Those are some seriously sexy cases. Still, none of them fit my needs as well as an SG05.


----------



## MarvinDessica

http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3310#post_16896113

So I'm returning it. Between the case being unexpectedly upgraded and the motherboard remote sensor and wifi being absolute trash the extra 50 I spent for features I can't use is absolutely killing me to no end.

Anyone know if the Lian Li PC-Q11 can hold a 580? If not, any similar mini-towers like it that actually CAN hold a 580? Everything boxed and ready to go so I'm just making decisions.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3310#post_16896113
> So I'm returning it. Between the case being unexpectedly upgraded and the motherboard remote sensor and wifi being absolute trash the extra 50 I spent for features I can't use is absolutely killing me to no end.
> Anyone know if the Lian Li PC-Q11 can hold a 580? If not, any similar mini-towers like it that actually CAN hold a 580? Everything boxed and ready to go so I'm just making decisions.


The Q11 can't fit anything longer than 240mm, so it can't even hold a 680. You'd have to go with the bigger Q08 for a 580 to work.


----------



## a pet rock

Anyone know which way the fan on Silverstone's SFX 450W PSU blows?

And what are reasonable idle/load temps with an Intel stock cooler? Ever since I started using my massive tower, my phobia of high temps has developed further. Now that I can't use it in my current rig, I'm nervous.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Anyone know which way the fan on Silverstone's SFX 450W PSU blows?
> 
> And what are reasonable idle/load temps with an Intel stock cooler? Ever since I started using my massive tower, my phobia of high temps has developed further. Now that I can't use it in my current rig, I'm nervous.


The ST45SF's fan acts as an intake for the PSU, just as most of every other PSU on the market does so.


----------



## a pet rock

Dang. I had a feeling. I'm not really comfortable with it intaking the hot air from the CPU given how hot the stock cooler runs.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Dang. I had a feeling. I'm not really comfortable with it intaking the hot air from the CPU given how hot the stock cooler runs.


i think you'd really be happier with a SG08


----------



## stealthybox

The SG05 _is_ vented on top.
You could flip the PSU if you're really that concerned.

What kind of temps are we talking about here?
You're not going to blow an ST45SF powering a 750 and a 6850.


----------



## minnus

I recently bought a Q11, but it is too small to fit my GTX 680 (I already knew that via measurements, but the case was actually ideal for a different build). Since I loved the form of the Q11, I actually opted for the Q18 (dimensions are similar except it is noticeably deeper to accommodate hard drives and full size GPUs. I like the Q08, but I find it too wide for my taste (I prefer it to be thinner to save space on the actual tabletop).

"The PC-Q18 will start shipping from April 27th for around 16,800 Yen (about $206) in black and silver color options. " I actually preordered it from Provantage for $130 shipped.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i think you'd really be happier with a SG08


Definitely not. I wanted the smallest case I could get that would still support a real graphics card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> The SG05 _is_ vented on top.
> You could flip the PSU if you're really that concerned.
> 
> What kind of temps are we talking about here?
> You're not going to blow an ST45SF powering a 750 and a 6850.


The chip is idling at about 50C right now. It's not so much that the power draw is going to pull too much, just that all PSUs perform much worse at higher temps. This is why they do hot box testing. The problem I'm concerned about is the unit is rated at 50C, and if my chip is pouring in 70C+ air into it at load what is that doing to the voltage regulation, ripple suppression and efficiency.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The chip is idling at about 50C right now. It's not so much that the power draw is going to pull too much, just that all PSUs perform much worse at higher temps. This is why they do hot box testing. The problem I'm concerned about is the unit is rated at 50C, and if my chip is pouring in 70C+ air into it at load what is that doing to the voltage regulation, ripple suppression and efficiency.


Just flip it







Edit: Also makes for better cable management imo


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah. That was what I was thinking. It's just messing around with the internals in this case can be such a pain. When I get time, I'll just rebuild it and work on better management. When I do that though, I wanted to do something like this.



It gets rid of the ODD tray so cable management is so much easier and it moves the HDD out of the way of the fan. I was just wondering what you guys thought the best way to secure that HDD would be. I wouldn't want it bumping around.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I was just wondering what you guys thought the best way to secure that HDD would be. I wouldn't want it bumping around.


You can drill two holes in the top brace and mount like this guy did here. He's got a little bracket holding the underside as well.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18175871


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Anyone know which way the fan on Silverstone's SFX 450W PSU blows?


The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind. The answer is blowing in the wind....


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Anyone know which way the fan on Silverstone's SFX 450W PSU blows?
> 
> And what are reasonable idle/load temps with an Intel stock cooler? Ever since I started using my massive tower, my phobia of high temps has developed further. Now that I can't use it in my current rig, I'm nervous.


looking at mine , if your facing the intake of the fan its spinning counter clockwise, counter clockwise...? *thinks about it* yeah its spinning counter clockwise, pulling the air in and out.


----------



## a pet rock

Can't look at it directly right now while it's running. Case is way too small to do that. However, looking at the pics on newegg, it seems like the fan is actually exhausting out of the unit? That'd be odd for a PSU.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm.. should be pulling air from the inside the case and exhausting out the back of the unit , usually i use a piece of tissue infront of a intake or exhaust to determine air flow/ pressure (>_<)

But should be something like this (this is not a sg05, just for reference)


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Jocelyn84

Fan is clearly an intake


----------



## longroadtrip

Mine doesn't have a fan...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Mine doesn't have a fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


I can't wait until I scrap together money for my next build. I want a Pico-PSU so bad.


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm just getting it together tonight....specs are
ASRock z77e-itx
Intel 2125
150w picoPSU
120 GB Kingston HyperX SSD
500 GB 2.5" HDD
8 GB Kingston HyperX 1600
Thermaltake SlimX3 cooler
Wesena ITX2 case w/remote


----------



## armourcore9brker

Nice. I'd have gone with a Z77 but I am using a discrete gpu so power is very important.

Zotac H77
Lowest wattage CPU when I build
HD 7750
160 pico
SSD M4
2.5" HDD
8GB samsung ram
Probably NT-07 or a passive heatsink if I can find one.
C292 case

Make sure to post pics.


----------



## longroadtrip

Those are very decent specs! Should make for an excellent HTPC...

I was going to do the 2120T, but wanted the HD3000 graphics, was a tradeoff...Have you seen this Gelid cooler? Ordered one this evening. Want to compare it to the Thermaltake cooler I'm running right now. With the second HDD, I'm limited to 39mm, so there aren't too many coolers that will work.


----------



## staryoshi

I'll have pictures of my girlfriend's SUGO 05 rebuild after I get Ivy. I'm putting my Kuhler 620 in there to replace the stalwart H50







Somewhat tempted to replace her GTS 450 SC with a HD 7770, too


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'll have pictures of my girlfriend's SUGO 05 rebuild after I get Ivy. I'm putting my Kuhler 620 in there to replace the stalwart H50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat tempted to replace her GTS 450 SC with a HD 7770, too


Get her a 680


----------



## armourcore9brker

I take it you aren't using the slot loader?

If so why not try and mount the 2.5" drives against the front? There should be plenty of room there.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Get her a 680


Haha, no. I'm more interested in playing with/benchmarking the HD 7770... and I like the sizable power consumption savings / moderate performance gain.

I'm the one who gets the high-end gear







(Although her PC is nothing to scoff at)


----------



## longroadtrip

Still have to make a few custom shorter cables, but this is the H67 build I'm doing for my parents right now...same specs as mine without the SSD and with an ASRock H67 instead of Z77


----------



## armourcore9brker

How much space is there between the end of the motherboard and the front of the case?


----------



## longroadtrip

Once the remote pcb and power switch is installed, none... (actually had to bend the pins for the connectors so they would fit) I've got a slot load blu-ray for it also, forgot to pick up the cable when I was at microcenter today, so have a full size blu-ray sitting there for software loads....

In the tray with the HDD, there is a slot load Blu-Ray...a second HDD mounts flat under it.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> Sweet build. Did you just electrical tape the hell out of your psu cables?


No it's actually this twirly black plastic wire wrap that came with a cable management kit for a TV. I did electric tape the fan headers from my fan controller to it though. My 680 came in:



God this thing is a monster it feels so much faster than my 7970 was even though it's not.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Once the remote pcb and power switch is installed, none... (actually had to bend the pins for the connectors so they would fit) I've got a slot load blu-ray for it also, forgot to pick up the cable when I was at microcenter today, so have a full size blu-ray sitting there for software loads....
> In the tray with the HDD, there is a slot load Blu-Ray...a second HDD mounts flat under it.


isnt much there lol

My build is coming along nicely. Modding the dvd tray to hold 2 more fans on the side and just a little more room for the heatsink. still working on the small details, but its roughly done


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> isnt much there lol
> My build is coming along nicely. Modding the dvd tray to hold 2 more fans on the side and just a little more room for the heatsink. still working on the small details, but its roughly done
> Snip


Nicely done! I don't see the remote PCB, are you running without it? Good job on the optical drive bracket...can still put one in with that cooler!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Fan is clearly an intake


I dunno why, but I herp-derped when I saw the pictures on newegg.


----------



## blooder11181

get ready for........
celeron g460+ asrock h61m-vs

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?model=h61m-vs

http://ark.intel.com/products/63913/Intel-Celeron-Processor-G460-%281_5M-Cache-1_80-GHz%29

going to sell my atom d525
http://www.gigabyte.eu/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3549


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nicely done! I don't see the remote PCB, are you running without it? Good job on the optical drive bracket...can still put one in with that cooler!


didnt get one yet. I will probably get one down the road though.


----------



## sonofsam0981

@ Ikem
Sexy build


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'll have pictures of my girlfriend's SUGO 05 rebuild after I get Ivy. I'm putting my Kuhler 620 in there to replace the stalwart H50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat tempted to replace her GTS 450 SC with a HD 7770, too


Any reason to favor the 620 over the H50?

Here's my current SG05 build; please ignore my cousin's ridiculous wall paper


----------



## longroadtrip

The antec will outperform the H50 easily. The hoses are easier to work with (not as stiff.)


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Any reason to favor the 620 over the H50?
> Here's my current SG05 build; please ignore my cousin's ridiculous wall paper


Smaller block, more flexible hosing, and improved design. It'll perform a bit better than the H50 and facilitate better cable/airflow management.

My 620 needs a new home since I'm upgrading to a H100.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Smaller block, more flexible hosing, and improved design. It'll perform a bit better than the H50 and facilitate better cable/airflow management.
> My 620 needs a new home since I'm upgrading to a H100.


I hear that loud and clear.


----------



## fr0st.

So my (currently in the works) build qualifies, yeah? It's mATX but the Define Mini is kinda big for an mATX case.

Had to go with the Define Mini because I just have to stick 7x120mm of radiator inside a case









Top 360 might have to use 12mm thick fans or I might have to drill some more holes.

Without the 360 (didn't have time for it to get to my place before I left for Hawaii):


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> So my (currently in the works) build qualifies, yeah? It's mATX but the Define Mini is kinda big for an mATX case.
> Had to go with the Define Mini because I just have to stick 7x120mm of radiator inside a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 360 might have to use 12mm thick fans or I might have to drill some more holes.
> Without the 360 (didn't have time for it to get to my place before I left for Hawaii):


I want to see more of this


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I want to see more of this


Link to the build log is in my sig, Red Carbon he be called. Arrrrr. (Sorry I just felt like a pirate).

I have the PSU, RAM and 360 in my cart for when I get back home (I'm going to order a few days before I leave so it'll be there when I get there and I'll have something to do when I'm adjusting back to timezones) and I'm going to be buying either a 680 or a 7970 (haven't decided yet) and take it home with me. Just need to plug everything in and put the loop together and I'll be good to go. Oh I also have to get a block for whichever card I end up on.

But yeah, go have a sticky beak on the worklog and in June I'll start progress again.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Link to the build log is in my sig, Red Carbon he be called. Arrrrr. (Sorry I just felt like a pirate).
> I have the PSU, RAM and 360 in my cart for when I get back home (I'm going to order a few days before I leave so it'll be there when I get there and I'll have something to do when I'm adjusting back to timezones) and I'm going to be buying either a 680 or a 7970 (haven't decided yet) and take it home with me. Just need to plug everything in and put the loop together and I'll be good to go. Oh I also have to get a block for whichever card I end up on.
> But yeah, go have a sticky beak on the worklog and in June I'll start progress again.


I'm not quite sure I want a sticky beak... I might go wet my beak, but I'd prefer if it wasn't stickified :/

(AKA I'll go have a look







)


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm not quite sure I want a sticky beak... I might go wet my beak, but I'd prefer if it wasn't stickified :/
> (AKA I'll go have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Haha, damn my Australian lingo!

*shakes fist violently to well-cued dramatic music*


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Interesting read for those interested in SFF builds:

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2012/02/24/small-form-factor-flawed-by-design/1

Includes insight from some top SFF modders


----------



## armourcore9brker

Welp. Thanks to that article I've found Losias.net.

I think I've found my new haven.


----------



## longroadtrip

Lot's of good stuff there....


----------



## minnus

The new Lian Li cases are finally available through Newegg. Seems like the majority of the ITX cases will include a 300W PSU.


----------



## a pet rock

They're all under HTPC/media cases? Even the massive Q25? How odd.


----------



## minnus

I think they are temporary classifications. Q25B is classified properly (not in HTCP).


----------



## a pet rock

All right, so I'm considering getting one of those all-in-one liquid coolers. I'm comparing the 620 to the H60, and it seems like the 620 is all around better. Cooler, quieter, and cheaper. But is it? And will the pump fit in an SG05?


----------



## adjas

here you go





http://www.overclock.net/t/882879/sg05-build-little-advice-plz


----------



## minnus

It looks like another H77 itx board has been made available, the *Intel BOXDH77DF*:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121597

Edit: Does anyone know if this board supports Virtu MVP?


----------



## a pet rock

Sweet. Thank you. Is that a 2.5" drive under the rad or a 3.5"? I'm also looking for mystical solutions in where to put my hard drive.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Sweet. Thank you. Is that a 2.5" drive under the rad or a 3.5"? I'm also looking for mystical solutions in where to put my hard drive.


2.5 and you can get a second one here


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah, I had a feeling a 3.5" wouldn't fit under the rad like that. Too convenient for SFF! And that's the second drive I've seen stuffed there. I'm thinking that's what I'll have to do, I just want to find a way to make sure it's as secure as possible. I'd hate to break my HDD in the middle of this price bubble.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, I had a feeling a 3.5" wouldn't fit under the rad like that. Too convenient for SFF! And that's the second drive I've seen stuffed there. I'm thinking that's what I'll have to do, I just want to find a way to make sure it's as secure as possible. I'd hate to break my HDD in the middle of this price bubble.


Yep, it's a 2.5" drive (That's a picture from an old ITX build of mine







) I have used both double sided mounting tape and velcro tape on different occasions with success. Mounting tape is the most secure (make sure to get the kind with a little foamy substance in the middle - it isolates the drive from the case and reduces vibration)

Side-note: I'm still using that Mobo, H50, and SUGO05 for my girlfriend's build... which is about to get revamped with a Kuhler 620!


----------



## fr0st.

Oh guys, I forgot to ask. I have a ASRock N68-VS3-FX that I got back from RMA for a client build but I ended up just using another board. I'm thinking maybe making a HTPC. Where's a good place to start about what I should know etc?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> It looks like another H77 itx board has been made available, the *Intel BOXDH77DF*:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121597
> Edit: Does anyone know if this board supports Virtu MVP?


Thats almost as expensive as the AsRock Z77 board?









Also, can someone explain to me what Virtu MVP is?


----------



## minnus

Yeah, the Asrock does look much better feature wise, but I would much rather a brand I could trust. Unfortunately, I don't think Intel's board fits my needs.

You can read more about Virtu MVP here: http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.html

It has the capabilities to switch between integrated GPUs and discrete GPUs - so when I am only browsing the web, virtu turns on my integrated graphics (ie HD3000/4000), and lowers the power consumption of the discrete video card.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Yeah, the Asrock does look much better feature wise, but I would much rather a brand I could trust. Unfortunately, I don't think Intel's board fits my needs.
> You can read more about Virtu MVP here: http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.html
> It has the capabilities to switch between integrated GPUs and discrete GPUs - so when I am only browsing the web, virtu turns on my integrated graphics (ie HD3000/4000), and lowers the power consumption of the discrete video card.


The Asrock Z77E-ITX also has this feature.


----------



## staryoshi

ASRock is as trustworthy if not more so than any manufacturer out there







I love 'em.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> ASRock is as trustworthy if not more so than any manufacturer out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'em.


I honestly wish I could say the same. I've owned three of their motherboards (X58, Extreme3 I believe) separate, brand new. All three failed. One failed within the first month, so I simply returned it after eating the shipping cost. The other two failed within a year of use. I turned around and bought a Gigabyte board and it has been rock solid for almost a year now.

At this point, I rather pay $50-100 more for comparable features ~ as long as its not from Asrock.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> ASRock is as trustworthy if not more so than any manufacturer out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'em.


Arent they related to Asus too? Like a subcompany or something? I know people loved their 1155 boards because they were such a great value. Cant speak from experience though. Ill still probably get it but NO ONE has a review on the thing!


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I honestly wish I could say the same. I've owned three of their motherboards (X58, Extreme3 I believe) separate, brand new. All three failed. One failed within the first month, so I simply returned it after eating the shipping cost. The other two failed within a year of use. I turned around and bought a Gigabyte board and it has been rock solid for almost a year now.
> At this point, I rather pay $50-100 more for comparable features ~ as long as its not from Asrock.


Sure but there are no other Z77 ITX boards right now


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> ASRock is as trustworthy if not more so than any manufacturer out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent they related to Asus too? Like a subcompany or something? I know people loved their 1155 boards because they were such a great value. Cant speak from experience though. Ill still probably get it but NO ONE has a review on the thing!
Click to expand...

At one point, but I think their relationship is unclear at the moment. Despite that, I feel that Asrock can offer such great value boards at cost of other factors. There is likely a reason why Asus's board will cost almost $100 more, and why Intel's H77 cost almost as much as Asrocks (unless it is all just branding ~ then I am just a sucker, lol)

@Jocelyn84

Yes, but I am trying very hard to hold out for Asus. I imagine that it must be coming out soon...I hope.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I honestly wish I could say the same. I've owned three of their motherboards (X58, Extreme3 I believe) separate, brand new. All three failed. One failed within the first month, so I simply returned it after eating the shipping cost. The other two failed within a year of use. I turned around and bought a Gigabyte board and it has been rock solid for almost a year now.
> At this point, I rather pay $50-100 more for comparable features ~ as long as its not from Asrock.


personally i still prefer asus, but my current main rig is an asrock and have no problems using their board. as far as ITX, i'd still say asrock has consistently put out quality products. (not a fan of zoltek) and asus haven't made a real commitment in the performance ITX market till now...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> At one point, but I think their relationship is unclear at the moment. Despite that, I feel that Asrock can offer such great value boards at cost of other factors. There is likely a reason why Asus's board will cost almost $100 more, and why Intel's H77 cost almost as much as Asrocks (unless it is all just branding ~ then I am just a sucker, lol)
> @Jocelyn84
> Yes, but I am trying very hard to hold out for Asus. I imagine that it must be coming out soon...I hope.


I don't think it will cost more than ~$200 ($179-199ish) after comparing prices of it to other Asus Z77 board prices in Europe stores. My guess is the XPCgear pricing is marked up. That being said, I'll probably send back the Asrock whenever the Asus is in stock. I have a 2600k waiting to be overclocked, and my Asus P8H67-I Deluxe can't do that, so I'm sure the Asrock will hold me over for a few weeks.


----------



## longroadtrip

Having had both Asus and ASRock...I find that I really do like them both and each has their individual quirks...ex: the UEFI is more refined on my Asus Z68 board. ASRock has faster USB...In my current mITX builds for clients, I've been using their H67 boards but have also built a couple Z77 already and really like them (have one for myself already)


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I honestly wish I could say the same. I've owned three of their motherboards (X58, Extreme3 I believe) separate, brand new. All three failed. One failed within the first month, so I simply returned it after eating the shipping cost. The other two failed within a year of use. I turned around and bought a Gigabyte board and it has been rock solid for almost a year now.
> At this point, I rather pay $50-100 more for comparable features ~ as long as its not from Asrock.


Failures are the result of many factors... Manufacturing defects, shipping damage, end-user error, environment-influenced degradation... and sometimes just bad luck







I've been using an ASRock P67 Extreme4 which offered a very similar feature set and layout as an Asus P8P67 Pro for ~$15 less and it's been rock solid for 13 months. I have used other ASRock boards in the past, dating back to their P45 lineup, with great results, too.

The defect rate for any manufacturer is pretty darn small, to have that many failures is an odd occurance. I've been around the block with many different manufacturer's boards and I have rarely been disappointed. Quality among performance/enthusiast boards is strong across the board. Feature sets, PCB layouts, and aesthetics are the main differentiators nowadays, IMO. The only companies that grind my gears are ones that do not include extensive under-volting options.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Failures are the result of many factors... Manufacturing defects, shipping damage, end-user error, environment-influenced degradation... and sometimes just bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using an ASRock P67 Extreme4 which offered a very similar feature set and layout as an Asus P8P67 Pro for ~$15 less and it's been rock solid for 13 months. I have used other ASRock boards in the past, dating back to their P45 lineup, with great results, too.
> 
> The defect rate for any manufacturer is pretty darn small, to have that many failures is an odd occurance. I've been around the block with many different manufacturer's boards and I have rarely been disappointed. Quality among performance/enthusiast boards is strong across the board. Feature sets, PCB layouts, and aesthetics are the main differentiators nowadays, IMO. The only companies that grind my gears are ones that do not include extensive under-volting options.


I don't doubt that a lot of people have had good luck with Asrock. I just can't trust them anymore after this. I do know that the two that failed within the year (within the same timeframe as well) were likely from the same batch since I ordered them together. The third that failed within the month was in a completely separate batch.

Reading reviews for various Asrock boards on Newegg, I see the people experiencing the same thing. Works great for months ~ then it just doesn't. Not power related ~ I only use Seasonic Golds - and all are connected to a very reliable UPS. There was a point where I could get the computer to boot only after I reset the CMOS via battery removal, and reseat the RAM (RAM also still works flawlessly in other systems). Oh the bad memories...


----------



## smileytown

Hello everyone, Im new to overclock.net.

I just finished this build on sunday.







Specs
Shuttle XPC SZ68R5
Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz
Mushkin Redline 997000 2 x 4GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-24
ASUS Radeon HD7970 3GB @ 1.1GHz
Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB SSD
Cooling
EK Supreme HF Acetal+EN Nickel CPU block
EK Full Cover EK-FC7970 Plexi GPU Block
EK-DDC X-RES 100 Reservoir
EK Laing DDC-Pump 12V DDC-1Plus
EK-VGA IO Bracket For HD7970
EK-FC7970 Backplate
2 x HW Labs Black Ice GTX M92 - 92 millimeter Radiator - Black
4 meters x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing White 3/8ID 5/8OD
10 x Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 3/8" ID and 5/8" OD Tubing
4 x Koolance NZL-LXG1 Black 90 Degree Swivelling Elbow Bend
2 x Arctic Cooling 92mm F9 Fan


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

^Saw this in the watercooling thread, so awesome! Looking at that res though, I assume you cant put the top back on it? Also, welcome to overclock, starting out on the right foot


----------



## golfergolfer

I have always wanted to do a water cooled SFF like this and now that I look at it I think it would be easy to do... What do you guys think about the Shuttle SZ68R5?


----------



## lightsout

Sweet build and welcome to the site!


----------



## smileytown

at the moment, the lid does not fit back on. but i plan to rebuild it in a couple of weeks. redo the paint job and try to get a more efficient loop so i can fit everything in neatly.
im not 100% happy with this yet.

also, i plan on doing a sandy bridge e version of this. hopefully a watercooled gtx 680 as well.


----------



## minnus

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## smileytown

the only complaint that i have about the z68r5 is that it can only do 1333mhz memory speeds which pretty much makes my ram useless


----------



## Ramsey77

Can I join the club fellas? Fractal Design Arc Mini. Sig Rig.









Working on rounding up supplies for a side panel.


----------



## smileytown

had a similar system to that fractal design.

was an awesome case to work with.

specs?


----------



## Ramsey77

It's my sig rig, any other questions, I'd be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, Im new to overclock.net.
> 
> I just finished this build on sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> Shuttle XPC SZ68R5
> Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz
> Mushkin Redline 997000 2 x 4GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-24
> ASUS Radeon HD7970 3GB @ 1.1GHz
> Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD
> OCZ Vertex 2 120GB SSD
> Cooling
> EK Supreme HF Acetal+EN Nickel CPU block
> EK Full Cover EK-FC7970 Plexi GPU Block
> EK-DDC X-RES 100 Reservoir
> EK Laing DDC-Pump 12V DDC-1Plus
> EK-VGA IO Bracket For HD7970
> EK-FC7970 Backplate
> 2 x HW Labs Black Ice GTX M92 - 92 millimeter Radiator - Black
> 4 meters x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing White 3/8ID 5/8OD
> 10 x Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 3/8" ID and 5/8" OD Tubing
> 4 x Koolance NZL-LXG1 Black 90 Degree Swivelling Elbow Bend
> 2 x Arctic Cooling 92mm F9 Fan


Awesome build - just wondering what sort of temps are you getting with this setup?


----------



## sollaris

So here's my little monster...


Oh and dont mind the wire management







I didnt have time for it.

I have to say it's a temp case, u can check out my buildlog for whats to come.


----------



## smileytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Awesome build - just wondering what sort of temps are you getting with this setup?


i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz - 72 degrees after half hour of intel burn test
Asus HD7970 @ 1.1GHz - 60 degrees after 15 mins of furmark burn in

xD


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sollaris*
> 
> So here's my little monster...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and dont mind the wire management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have time for it.
> I have to say it's a temp case, u can check out my buildlog for whats to come.


Nice build but that cable management







Here take a look at these maybe they will give you some inspiration to clean it up










And with a Corsair H50



Must also say that I am still jelly of smileytown's rig







(LAME HE HAS SO MANY MORE REPS THEN ME AND ONLY JOINED YESTERDAY!) But now I must try and get a ITX system and try and water cool it (always been goal







but have been too afraid to do it







)

So wondering if it would be possible to put a 180mm rad at the top? Any thoughts out there?


----------



## axipher

Design Core 1000









Here's last night's update to my build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000/0_50


----------



## minnus

Has anyone had any luck with preorders from Provantage? I preordered the PC-Q18A in hopes that they will ship when they become available, but Newegg has them now and Provantage has no news







Just wondering if I should just cancel and go with Newegg.


----------



## JoshHunter

That rig is pretty damn cool! I'm starting to like those Fractal cases


----------



## Budice

Would radeon 7750 and i3 2100 be considered beast mode and worthy of this thread? Or is my rig non-beast? I think beast would have to at least be quad core right? Does dual core with two synthetic threads count?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Budice*
> 
> Would radeon 7750 and i3 2100 be considered beast mode and worthy of this thread? Or is my rig non-beast? I think beast would have to at least be quad core right? Does dual core with two synthetic threads count?


What res are you gaming at?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Of couse it would.









I think I joined when I was running my E-350 board.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Budice*
> 
> Would radeon 7750 and i3 2100 be considered beast mode and worthy of this thread? Or is my rig non-beast? I think beast would have to at least be quad core right? Does dual core with two synthetic threads count?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> I'm running a 2100, but I won't call my rig beastly until I have my 680 >.<


Did whitetext fail or is this a board issue?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*


Umm forgot to ask but what is your pump and res sitting on?


----------



## BodenM

Mine isn't too beastly right now (it's in my sig) but I should be getting my hands on a Core 2 Extreme QX9650 next month n_n


----------



## ikem

Not beastly but small!

3dmark11 ~ 1100

Modded front to accept a right eject button.
Modded top for a better exhaust solution.


























tucked in there as well as i could get them. The slot load dvd goes right on top of the heatsink.


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^ ITS SOOO CUTE lol nicely done


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice work Ikem! Really nice cable routing!
I'll have mine done next week, waiting on a couple mini-sata connectors so I can make some cables.


----------



## smileytown

the res and pump are held up by the tubing. so they are suspended over the cpu block.


----------



## sollaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Nice build but that cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here take a look at these maybe they will give you some inspiration to clean it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a Corsair H50
> 
> 
> 
> Must also say that I am still jelly of smileytown's rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LAME HE HAS SO MANY MORE REPS THEN ME AND ONLY JOINED YESTERDAY!) But now I must try and get a ITX system and try and water cool it (always been goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have been too afraid to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So wondering if it would be possible to put a 180mm rad at the top? Any thoughts out there?


Well this week i worked 12 hours a day almost everyday so no time for cable management, but the week-end is near and i have big plans


----------



## a pet rock

Just curious, but what tools do you guys use to shorten and sleeve your own cables? Any standard kits or something?


----------



## longroadtrip

Basically, the same tools Lutro0 uses here

My personal kit consists of:
Soldering station (with hot air) Necessary if doing SATA data cables.
Molex pin remover
Knipex wire stripper
MDPC crimper
Good pair of straight snips

For sleeving, I personally use MDPC, but there are several different brands and types. Lutro0 does a good review of them in that thread I linked to.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Did whitetext fail or is this a board issue?


Lolwut, I have no idea what even-


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Lolwut, I have no idea what even-


When you use a "<" then it destroys the posting system some how, I dunno. I think it's the sad face that uses it.


----------



## Budice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Of couse it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I joined when I was running my E-350 board.


Ha, I am looking at the original first post and the OP had a 3870. I'm pretty sure my 7750 > 3870...so maybe my rig qualifies?


----------



## psyclum

it's the "build" not the actual power that matters for beastly IMO. i guess you can call it power/size ratio.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> That rig is pretty damn cool! I'm starting to like those Fractal cases


Thanks man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's the "build" not the actual power that matters for beastly IMO. i guess you can call it power/size ratio.


+1

If you have anything capable of playing decent games in a "smaller-than-ATX" size, I would say it qualifies for this. I guess you could also include HTPC's as well if they are capable of full HD playback.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's the "build" not the actual power that matters for beastly IMO. i guess you can call it power/size ratio.


You mean like this?


----------



## Axon14

That EVGA 680 is pure sex.


----------



## Budice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> You mean like this?


Ummmmmmm....I'm jealous.









Hey what temps you get when gaming on that gtx680?


----------



## staryoshi

I'd use the PSU to draw hot air out of the case, myself (I've tried it both ways and found that to be the ideal solution). That's a fun build, though


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Budice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmmmm....I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what temps you get when gaming on that gtx680?
Click to expand...

67C under heavy gaming/benchmarking with fan on auto. 63C with fan running at 70%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'd use the PSU to draw hot air out of the case, myself (I've tried it both ways and found that to be the ideal solution). That's a fun build, though


Well I believe in a little thing called positive pressure, plus my temps are fine. Running the 2600k undervolted (.075) at 4.2GHz and my temps stay below 60C









Edit: I had to copy and paste all of that from Tapatalk to the browser, because it wouldn't post via Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Budice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Well I believe in a little thing called positive pressure, plus my temps are fine. Running the 2600k undervolted (.075) at 4.2GHz and my temps stay below 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .075 at load or idle?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> .075 at load or idle?


I meant undervolted by .075v. The bios shows 1.080v, GPUZ shows 1.200 under load and yes I have C states, eist, etc., off.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> .075 at load or idle?
> 
> 
> 
> I meant undervolted by .075v. The bios shows 1.080v, GPUZ shows 1.200 under load and yes I have C states, eist, etc., off.
Click to expand...

Nice. So you have to turn off c-states so the idle voltage doesn't drop too low?

Wouldn't it be better to keep cstates on and just have it idle at 1.0 most the time? Then just have it load at 1.3 or whatever? Seems like it would spend more time as 1.0 negating whatever you are gaining running it at 1.2v.


----------



## Jocelyn84

I only had that stuff off while testing for stability. Sits at around .867 while idling.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with preorders from Provantage? I preordered the PC-Q18A in hopes that they will ship when they become available, but Newegg has them now and Provantage has no news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if I should just cancel and go with Newegg.


Finally received a response from Provantage...estimated shipping date is 5/8, and I would guesstimate around a 5 day travel time, so I would likely get it 5/14...hmmm Newegg costs about $40 more...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I only had that stuff off while testing for stability. Sits at around .867 while idling.


Very nice.


----------



## jigm

Hey been lurking around in this thread for awhile. Finally put in an order for my new mATX build. Here are the specs let me know what you guys think.

Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
CPU: i5 3570k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene V z77
Videocard: MSI HD 7970 Reference
PSU: Corsair AX750
SDD: Crucial M4 256
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaw X 16GB (4x4)
CPU Heatsink: Cooler Master Hyper Evo
Monitor: Crossover 27Q LED-P 27" 2560x1440


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigm*
> 
> Hey been lurking around in this thread for awhile. Finally put in an order for my new mATX build. Here are the specs let me know what you guys think.
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> CPU: i5 2570k
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene V z77
> Videocard: MSI HD 7970 Reference
> PSU: Corsair AX750
> SDD: Crucial M4 256
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaw X 16GB (4x4)
> CPU Heatsink: Cooler Master Hyper Evo
> Monitor: Crossover 27Q LED-P 27" 2560x1440


Sounds like a real solid build







, (don't you mean the i5 3570k?) Are you adding any fans to the build? Which ones?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just ordered the parts for mine, look at sig rig. Should be good, first time with mATX, and first time with inverted ATX.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Just ordered the parts for mine, look at sig rig. Should be good, first time with mATX, and first time with inverted ATX.


Post some pics as soon as you can! I like that case.


----------



## jigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Sounds like a real solid build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (don't you mean the i5 3570k?) Are you adding any fans to the build? Which ones?


Oops, typo haha. I was thinking of adding another fan for a push/pull on the evo. I also want to replace the stock fans with some LED ones, but I'll probably wait till Fractal Design releases a OEM windowed side panel since I don't know how to make my own.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigm*
> 
> wait till Fractal Design releases a OEM windowed side panel since I don't know how to make my own.


I'm making my own out of a piece of tinted glass and some magnets. Still waiting on my glass glue from Amazon. I couldn't find another fan like the one that comes with it, so I just put on 2 that comes with the 212+ and they work great. There's nothing quite like waiting on parts for a fresh build right? Like waiting for Christmas morning when we were kids.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103069


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Just ordered the parts for mine, look at sig rig. Should be good, first time with mATX, and first time with inverted ATX.


You going to make a build log?


----------



## jigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'm making my own out of a piece of tinted glass and some magnets. Still waiting on my glass glue from Amazon. I couldn't find another fan like the one that comes with it, so I just put on 2 that comes with the 212+ and they work great. There's nothing quite like waiting on parts for a fresh build right? Like waiting for Christmas morning when we were kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103069


Nice any progress pictures? Yup, can't wait for the parts to arrive so I can start putting it together. Perfect time to make another gaming computer since Diablo 3 and Guild Wars 2 are coming out soon


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Post some pics as soon as you can! I like that case.


Will do. I didn't like it a first but it really grew on me, and it's such a good price!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> You going to make a build log?


Doubt it, hardly worth it. If anything, I'll complete White Venoms worklog.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigm*
> 
> Nice any progress pictures? Yup, can't wait for the parts to arrive so I can start putting it together. Perfect time to make another gaming computer since Diablo 3 and Guild Wars 2 are coming out soon


I just have the glass, which isn't tinted yet, and some neodymium magnets. Nothing really to show yet. waiting on some glue. I'll post some pics eventually.


----------



## Citra

So anyone buying a 690 for an itx build?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So anyone buying a 690 for an itx build?


It's got my vote as the best looking card ever. They had me at "Magnesium Alloy" and "Cast Aluminum"


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So anyone buying a 690 for an itx build?


How long is it? Lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> How long is it? Lol


Longer than the SUGO 05


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> It's got my vote as the best looking card ever. They had me at "Magnesium Alloy" and "Cast Aluminum"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ohmigosh... this looks amaziiiing!

Damn you, wallet. Why do you have to be so empty all the time?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigm*
> 
> Nice any progress pictures?


Ya talked me into it. When it's tinted black, you won't be able to see through it without the back lighting on. (that's the plan anyways). I am tossing around the idea to etch a border around the whole thing so you can't see the magnets and the frame of the case. What do ya think?









EDIT: And I finally settled on a spot for my ROG sticker....


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Doubt it, hardly worth it. If anything, I'll complete White Venoms worklog.


Plenty of pics then


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Plenty of pics then


I've had hundreds of pictures on my PC since I built it for the worklog, just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> It's got my vote as the best looking card ever. They had me at "Magnesium Alloy" and "Cast Aluminum"


oh lawd.


----------



## jigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ya talked me into it. When it's tinted black, you won't be able to see through it without the back lighting on. (that's the plan anyways). I am tossing around the idea to etch a border around the whole thing so you can't see the magnets and the frame of the case. What do ya think?


Looks good already







. Having a border along with the tint would make it bad ass. Wish I could make one of those.


----------



## Ramsey77

Goofing around tonight. Added some lighting to the PC stand.


----------



## psyclum

i might have gone blue with the lights on the stand. the contrast should bring out the red on the fan controller better. right now the red on the stand sorta overpowers the red on the fan controller.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i might have gone blue with the lights on the stand. the contrast should bring out the red on the fan controller better. right now the red on the stand sorta overpowers the red on the fan controller.


It was just a strip of left over LED's I was messing around with. I agree, in the picture the fan controller looks washed out, but It's pretty close to the base sitting here in front of it.

EDIT: I think if I were to order a new strip, I would go with white LED's.


----------



## jigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Goofing around tonight. Added some lighting to the PC stand.


What kind of desktop stand is that? I've been trying to find one for awhile now.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> How long is it? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Longer than the SUGO 05
Click to expand...

Got a length from techbang.
Quote:


> graphics total length of 280mm, is not long in its class.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigm*
> 
> What kind of desktop stand is that? I've been trying to find one for awhile now.


I built it out of extruded aluminum.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Is that 80/20 I see?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Is that 80/20 I see?


Good eye. Got it from their discounted Ebay store. We use it at work all the time for guard doors and whatnot. It's amazing stuff. I have some more work to do on it tonight, if you want I could take some more pics.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Please do!

I love that stuff and we use a lot of it with the FRC robotics team I mentor.

I was thinking about building a case out of it.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Got a length from techbang.


The Sugo 05 is 276mm long, so I was right







The length is great for a dual-GPU card, though.


----------



## armourcore9brker

It's about the same as the 7970 which comes in at 11" or 279mm.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It's about the same as the 7970 which comes in at 11" or 279mm.


Like I said, the length is great for a dual-GPU card


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The Sugo 05 is 276mm long, so I was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The length is great for a dual-GPU card, though.


Silverstone just needs to come out with a higher capacity SFX PSU and it'll fit


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Please do!
> I love that stuff and we use a lot of it with the FRC robotics team I mentor.
> I was thinking about building a case out of it.


The stand started out as a case project, but i realized that I bit off more than i could chew, and it turned into a stand.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Please do!
> I love that stuff and we use a lot of it with the FRC robotics team I mentor.
> I was thinking about building a case out of it.


I managed to get one from my phone through photobucket. I can post more tomorrow if you want a closer look. 8020inc is the seller on Ebay that I got this stuff from. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=8020inc&redirect=mobile&rt=nc&_pppn=r1&_fss=1&LH_SpecificSeller=1..8020inc


----------



## Ramsey77

More shots of PC Stand. This stuff is some seriously strong material. I could probably park a car on top of it. Use it like a jack stand.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It does.

All together, when I was screwing something in I forgot how close it was to the edge of the table...case fell 3 feet to the floor with the motherboard, CPU cooler and my 2 older HDD's in. Bent up all of the case, snapped off the power button and damaged the back. Bent it all back into shape, got the reset button as my temporary power button, going to email silverstone to see if I can get another. Bad stressful day but otherwise fine. Really painful to watch it all fall onto the floor, I punched the wall in blind rage and now my knuckles are swollen.

HDD's and system are fine, the only part I got off of eBay doesn't work, even though it was BNIB, GTX560TI, no display. Emailed him and the company that he got it from (despatch note was in the box). Bit of a bugger but the integrated graphics work fine.

I think it looks hot, and cable management wasn't all that hard really. Surprised I managed to fit 5 HDD's in,







, replaced the stock case fans with my GT's, and got P/P GT's on the 620.


Spoiler: Full Size images uploaded from my phone, cba to resize
























Can I be added now?


----------



## Shauni

What z77 (matx) motherboards doesn't block any PCIE lanes with the HR-02 Macho?


----------



## trulsrohk

Back in the club, see sig


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shauni*
> 
> What z77 (matx) motherboards doesn't block any PCIE lanes with the HR-02 Macho?


I would think all of them.

They have plenty of space on a mATX board.


----------



## longroadtrip

You need at least 50.2 mm from the edge of the socket to the PCIe...don't have the measurements from any boards, so your best bet is to go to the store with a tape measure...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> Back in the club, see sig


Ares


----------



## Shauni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I would think all of them.
> They have plenty of space on a mATX board.


well, it seems like a lot of boards are blocking the slot on the z68. See list here. Can I just assume the PCI-E lane layout of the z68 boards are identical to z77?


----------



## Nik

OK so finalized on some boards. need your opinion

1.Maximus V Gene - 209$

2.P8Z77 M Pro - 169$

3.Fata1lty Z77 Pro M - 169$

4.G1 Sniper M3 - 179$

Obviously (according to me) asus is the best but







look at that price!

I am new so i didnt how less or more power phases affect as the sniper has less? and it has 4 pin power (supplemental)

Im leaning to the 3. and 2. as second choice ASrock....how is it? its sounds like fake asus

Thanks and help!


----------



## Nik

so help me in choosing a mobo!


----------



## longroadtrip

Depends on what you want in a motherboard...what specific features are you looking for and how are you going to use it? What are the specs for the system?

To just list 4 motherboards and demand we choose one for you with no information is ridiculous! All 4 are decent motherboards. I personally would choose boards on that list for different reasons, so depending on what you are doing and what you want, my answers are different...


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nik*
> 
> so help me in choosing a mobo!


/roll 4


----------



## Nik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Depends on what you want in a motherboard...what specific features are you looking for and how are you going to use it? What are the specs for the system?
> To just list 4 motherboards and demand we choose one for you with no information is ridiculous! All 4 are decent motherboards. I personally would choose boards on that list for different reasons, so depending on what you are doing and what you want, my answers are different...


sorry should have given info

so an intel 3570K max oc to 4.5ghz

1 HDD 1 DVD
7870/7950/GTX670 still not decided most probably 7870

any good case (arc mini)

vengeance 8gb

one monitor

also the P8Z77-I Deluxe dosent look half bad...your opinion?

is it enough for a moderate gamer (system should last atleast 2 years) (mATX better cuz i can crossfire?)

Thanks again


----------



## longroadtrip

Light overclocks and gaming, I would probably just go with the ASRock...the Asus m Pro will meet your needs too, but has fewer SATA ports..Not a fan of the Sniper in all honesty (only 2 USB 3.0,) ...Overall, the best bang for the buck in that list is the ASRock.


----------



## Nik

thanks and what about the itx?

and i will play light BF3


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Light overclocks and gaming, I would probably just go with the ASRock...the Asus m Pro will meet your needs too, but has fewer SATA ports..Not a fan of the Sniper in all honesty (only 2 USB 3.0,) ...Overall, the best bang for the buck in that list is the ASRock.


This and I gotta say that Asrock has really stepped up their game with the 7 series. The Z77E-ITX is my first Asrock board and I'm very impressed with it. They increased the warranty from two years in the past to three years with these boards, I'm getting 15 second cold boot starts (5 seconds of which is prior to monitor even turning on), their new UEFI is very clean, manual overclocking is very easy, and there are a lot of features I wasn't expecting on an Asrock board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nik*
> 
> thanks and what about the itx?
> and i will play light BF3


I'd get the Asrock. It's a solid board and I'm beginning to think Evga's Z77 ITX will be out before Asus' lol


----------



## longroadtrip

That Asus mITX board is expected to be about $210-225, plus there is no street date yet...If you are overclocking at all, just go with the ASRock...they are putting up decent numbers. While I am very interested in the Asus mITX board, I think it is pretty much just going to be an incredible HTPC board...I went with the ASRock Z77E-ITX board for my HTPC.

The mATX boards will give you more upgrade paths also...


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Ares


It's quirky but a fun card. Still a beast by any measure.

Certainly is enough for just about any game at 1080p which is all I got at the moment.

I took some pictures of build in progress last night but they didn't stick. I'll update with some pics here soon


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> It's quirky but a fun card. Still a beast by any measure.
> Certainly is enough for just about any game at 1080p which is all I got at the moment.
> I took some pictures of build in progress last night but they didn't stick. I'll update with some pics here soon


Soon isn't soon enough, I want them now!


----------



## trulsrohk

Apologies for the crappy quality, bad lighting and I don't own an actual camera









Still have some wiring clean-up and such to do, I would like to do a window and some subtle red LED's in the thing at some point too


----------



## minnus

[/URL


Just got my PC-Q08 today. Surprisingly, I can 'fit' [read - shove] my 170mm modular PSU (about 195mm after an insert) while keeping the hard drive bay. I originally intended to get rid of the bay all together since I didn't think it would fit, but hmmm. Off the top exhaust, I have a 620 Kuhler rad on top of a GentleTyphoon blowing up.


----------



## Nik

ok so finally deciding between the G1 sniper m3 and the Fat1lty Z77 pro m

Which one to buy???


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nik*
> 
> ok so finally deciding between the G1 sniper m3 and the Fat1lty Z77 pro m
> Which one to buy???


I have historically stuck with Gigabyte boards (ATX/mATX), but after owning my first Asrock board for a week, I'd definitely recommend the Fatality.

Edit: I posted a little more info on the last page


----------



## Nik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I have historically stuck with Gigabyte boards (ATX/mATX), but after owning my first Asrock board for a week, I'd definitely recommend the Fatality.
> Edit: I posted a little more info on the last page


thanks a lot for helping me out!

so the Fatal1ty is final (how to pronounce it?!)

but the only thing i am worried about is eg: when i run a search for any asrock mb review there is not 1 good site while a search for asus is loaded

is it because the z77 mbs are new?

it is very good but why is it not famous? even other forums are dont have much asrock threads

but it is a solid mobo

could you advice me on a cpu cooler

how is the V6GT? looks sic

Thanks and +Rep!


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nik*
> 
> thanks a lot for helping me out!
> so the Fatal1ty is final (how to pronounce it?!)
> but the only thing i am worried about is eg: when i run a search for any asrock mb review there is not 1 good site while a search for asus is loaded
> is it because the z77 mbs are new?
> it is very good but why is it not famous? even other forums are dont have much asrock threads
> but it is a solid mobo
> 
> could you advice me on a cpu cooler
> how is the V6GT? looks sic
> 
> Thanks and +Rep!


You're going to have to wait a little for reviews imo. Asrock has historically put out boards that have been all over the place from bad to good, but it feels different with the 7 series. Like I mentioned they increased their warranty from 2 years to 3 years and I have a really good feeling about them. If you're not in a hurry, there's nothing wrong with waiting for some reviews to come out. As far as coolers, I'm not sure. I generally recommend Thermalright coolers (Silver Arrow, Archon, HR-02 Macho) but I'm not sure what your budget is or what will fit into your case heh. All this Thermalright talk has me wishing I could fit my HR02 into my SG05 rofl.


----------



## Nik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> You're going to have to wait a little for reviews imo. Asrock has historically put out boards that have been all over the place from bad to good, but it feels different with the 7 series. Like I mentioned they increased their warranty from 2 years to 3 years and I have a really good feeling about them. If you're not in a hurry, there's nothing wrong with waiting for some reviews to come out. As far as coolers, I'm not sure. I generally recommend Thermalright coolers (Silver Arrow, Archon, HR-02 Macho) but I'm not sure what your budget is or what will fit into your case heh. All this Thermalright talk has me wishing I could fit my HR02 into my SG05 rofl.


so it is the asrock then

the budget for cpu cooler is 50$

also what graphics should i buy?

1.7870

2.7950

3.670 when it releases?

Thanks


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That Asus mITX board is expected to be about $210-225, plus there is no street date yet...If you are overclocking at all, just go with the ASRock...they are putting up decent numbers. While I am very interested in the Asus mITX board, I think it is pretty much just going to be an incredible HTPC board...I went with the ASRock Z77E-ITX board for my HTPC.
> The mATX boards will give you more upgrade paths also...


P8Z77-I up for pre-order on ExcaliberPC for under $200 USD:

http://www.excaliberpc.com/616123/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-z77-lga.html

*Edit: Newegg has it in stock for $199!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> Just got my PC-Q08 today. Surprisingly, I can 'fit' [read - shove] my 170mm modular PSU (about 195mm after an insert) while keeping the hard drive bay. I originally intended to get rid of the bay all together since I didn't think it would fit, but hmmm. Off the top exhaust, I have a 620 Kuhler rad on top of a GentleTyphoon blowing up.


I recommend one of these:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> P8Z77-I up for pre-order on ExcaliberPC for under $200 USD:
> http://www.excaliberpc.com/616123/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-z77-lga.html
> *Edit: Newegg has it in stock for $199!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840*
> I recommend one of these:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html


That would solve a lot of problems but it kinda breaks the clean looks of cases.


----------



## Shauni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> You're going to have to wait a little for reviews imo. Asrock has historically put out boards that have been all over the place from bad to good, but it feels different with the 7 series. Like I mentioned they increased their warranty from 2 years to 3 years and I have a really good feeling about them. If you're not in a hurry, there's nothing wrong with waiting for some reviews to come out. As far as coolers, I'm not sure. I generally recommend Thermalright coolers (Silver Arrow, Archon, HR-02 Macho) but I'm not sure what your budget is or what will fit into your case heh. All this Thermalright talk has me wishing I could fit my HR02 into my SG05 rofl.


You can fit your HR-02 Macho anywhere!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shauni*
> 
> You can fit your HR-02 Macho anywhere!




THAT...... is impressive


----------



## BodenM

Quick question, how's this for a mITX overclockable build?
i5 3570K
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
6870X2
Corsair H60
Silverstone Sugo SG08 (with the 600W PSU)

How far do you think I could OC with that setup?


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> P8Z77-I up for pre-order on ExcaliberPC for under $200 USD:
> http://www.excaliberpc.com/616123/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-z77-lga.html
> *Edit: Newegg has it in stock for $199!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840*
> I recommend one of these:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html


I actually already have one ~ but I would much sooner simply remove the hard drive cage than use an extender. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## adjas

Take a bog standard Fujitsu ESPRIMO P400 E85+ with an i3 2120.





Add:

GTX 580 DCUII
750w PSU
8GB of RAM
120mm fan with blue LED attached with double sided tape
=

PROFIT !


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Profit =/= Bottleneck?


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quick question, how's this for a mITX overclockable build?
> i5 3570K
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> 6870X2
> Corsair H60
> Silverstone Sugo SG08 (with the 600W PSU)
> How far do you think I could OC with that setup?


dunno why you wouldn't be able to get 4.5 or so


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Take a bog standard Fujitsu ESPRIMO P400 E85+ with an i3 2120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add:
> 
> GTX 580 DCUII
> 750w PSU
> 8GB of RAM
> 120mm fan with blue LED attached with double sided tape
> =
> 
> PROFIT !


dat bottleneck O_O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quick question, how's this for a mITX overclockable build?
> i5 3570K
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> 6870X2
> Corsair H60
> Silverstone Sugo SG08 (with the 600W PSU)
> How far do you think I could OC with that setup?
> 
> 
> 
> dunno why you wouldn't be able to get 4.5 or so
Click to expand...

Sweet, thanks, just gotta sell my server and laptop now so i can start buying parts


----------



## a pet rock

I only think it would bottleneck in CPU-intensive games like MMOs or SC2. Otherwise the i3-2120 is pretty fast.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shauni*
> 
> You can fit your HR-02 Macho anywhere!


I NEED more info about that rig. Is there a build thread for it?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I only think it would bottleneck in CPU-intensive games like MMOs or SC2. Otherwise the i3-2120 is pretty fast.


Seriously. You guys are trippin if you think an i3 can't push one 580.


----------



## Dwood

I need a good mATX case with a full side window or so.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> I need a good mATX case with a full side window or so.


TJ08 is one of the best but it has no window. Silverstone should really sell one.


----------



## Dwood

Might have found it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112334

need to fit 2 antec 620s in it. Maybe one up top and one to the front panel if I could remove the drive bay at the bottom


----------



## lightsout

Thats not bad. Weird they made the window show off the hard drive bays. But yah if you want to 620's TJ08 is not the case. Unless you want to mod of course.


----------



## ikem

its done!

AMD 3870k with HD 6550D
Asrock A75-ITX
Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1600
Sony Optiarc DVD slot load
Scythe Kozuti Cpu cooler.
Wesena ITX-2
Wesena pico psu 150w
OCZ Vertex 2 60gb.


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice work Ikem!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> its done!
> AMD 3870k with HD 6550D
> Asrock A75-ITX
> Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1600
> Sony Optiarc DVD slot load
> Scythe Kozuti Cpu cooler.
> Wesena ITX-2
> Wesena pico psu 150w
> OCZ Vertex 2 60gb.


So sexy. I'd love to have that kind of rig, but I'd need more GPU horsepower and cheaper large storage than a single 2.5" gives. If I was looking for office or HTPC usage, I'd definitely jump on a case like that.


----------



## Budice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> its done!
> AMD 3870k with HD 6550D
> Asrock A75-ITX
> Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1600
> Sony Optiarc DVD slot load
> Scythe Kozuti Cpu cooler.
> Wesena ITX-2
> Wesena pico psu 150w
> OCZ Vertex 2 60gb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's really nice dude. Perfect APU set up.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the crappy quality, bad lighting and I don't own an actual camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some wiring clean-up and such to do, I would like to do a window and some subtle red LED's in the thing at some point


Slinger, when ya gonna start folding on that bad boy?


----------



## trulsrohk

probably never...the Ares does get a workout with some gpu compute tasks occasionally though


----------



## BodenM

Just upgraded my C2D E6850 to an i5-3570K. It's like going from a Smart car to a Lambourghini, xD


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Just upgraded my C2D E6850 to an i5-3570K. It's like going from a Smart car to a Lambourghini, xD


Thats a pretty sweet upgrade!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> its done!
> AMD 3870k with HD 6550D
> Asrock A75-ITX
> Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1600
> Sony Optiarc DVD slot load
> Scythe Kozuti Cpu cooler.
> Wesena ITX-2
> Wesena pico psu 150w
> OCZ Vertex 2 60gb.


That's an amazing job. I'm impressed.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Just upgraded my C2D E6850 to an i5-3570K. It's like going from a Smart car to a Lambourghini, xD
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty sweet upgrade!
Click to expand...

Indeed, I'll have a before/after thread up pretty soon with before and after on 3DMark06/Vantage, Unigine Heaven DX11, wPrime, SuperPi and UCBench. The result differences are MASSIVE.


----------



## staryoshi

I have a Max V Gene and SST-PS07W on the way







I'll be back in the beastly club soon


----------



## a pet rock

So I'm looking into getting a new GPU and CPU cooler for this SG05. I know the 680 works, but it looks like it'll be out of my budget whenever it comes back into stock. I also know the 670 and 7870 will fit, but I was wondering what you guys thought about the 7950? The reference appears to be 10.5" PCB with another half inch for some plastic or whatever, which means it won't fit. However, couldn't a non-reference card fit?

Also, between the H60 and Kuhler 620, which would you get? I know the Kuhler seems to be a degree or two cooler, but about the same noise. It doesn't make too much difference to me since I won't be looking for max OC anyways. What will be important is the flexible cords and ease of installation. The H60 is clearly easier to install with a square connector and none of that twisty crap, but the cords are that stiff plastic junk. It seems like neither one is clearly superior to the other.


----------



## subnet

Check out this thread (and pics below)







:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674168


















Apparently the scratches were there from an older mishap.

Edit: I favor the Kuhler 620, most reviews have it edging over the H60 and it's slightly cheaper too.


----------



## Shauni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I NEED more info about that rig. Is there a build thread for it?


http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8105-passivt-mini-itx-bygge


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shauni*
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8105-passivt-mini-itx-bygge


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Check out this thread (and pics below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674168
> Apparently the scratches were there from an older mishap.
> Edit: I favor the Kuhler 620, most reviews have it edging over the H60 and it's slightly cheaper too.


Hmmm... so it just depends on which model I get. I'll have to keep that in mind.

Also, right now the Kuhler 620 and H60 are the same price. I know most reviews have the 620 cooler, but I'm just thinking that for my purposes a good mounting kit would be better for me. I was also planning on exchanging the fan on both of them anyways.


----------



## staryoshi

Kuhler 620 all the way. You don't appreciate the value of flexible rubber tubing until you try one of Corsair's CoolIT products


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Kuhler 620 all the way. You don't appreciate the value of flexible rubber tubing until you try one of Corsair's CoolIT products


Even with that weird ass mounting kit, it's still easier to work with? How bad can the CoolIT tubings be?


----------



## minnus

The mounting is not too bad for the Kuhler. The design is much improved from the original Corsair H40. I do not have a H60, so I am not sure how the mounting was for that ~ but from watching a youtube video of the H60 mounting, the main difference with the Kuhler is that some assembly is required for the block (choosing the right size ~ and then snapping on a fastener).

A potential plus for the Corsair is that I think I like Corsair's motherboard bracket/brace better ~ the Cosair uses screws to secure the bracket to the motherboard (before even installing the block). The Kuhler uses adhesive strips to secure. I didn't use the adhesive strips, and had to personally hold the bracket in place while installing the block ~ if you use the adhesive, this shouldn't be a problem.

In my setup, a Corsair cooler would have been impossible. It was only possible due to the flexibility of the hose. I can post pictures in a bit.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Even with that weird ass mounting kit, it's still easier to work with? How bad can the CoolIT tubings be?


It's the same as the H50 had (Asetek's design). The CoolIT design turned out to be more of a pain, as I had to line up each of the mounting holes for the screws manually. The lack of presets made it difficult for me to line the backplate up with the mobo.

As far as I'm concerned, the Asetek mounting system is easy as pie. Perhaps it's just because I'm experienced with it









And yes, the tubing is god awful. Rigid materials do not belong on a product that's meant to be highly adjustable IMO.

The only reason I bought a H100 is because nobody in North America has picked up Asetek's OEM 240mm kit yet to my knowledge (Although ThermalTake will be doing so eventually). Plus, the CoolIT blocks are fat and ugly IMO.









I recommend that one avoids removing the film from the motherboard side of the adhesive mounting tape because it's extremely difficult to remove (But the foam is useful in stabilizing the bracket)

Despite my mini-rage (Primarily geared toward CoolIT), the blocks are pretty easy to mount once you get the backplate on


----------



## MoMurda

Can a rad, fan, rad setup fit in the SG05?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Can a rad, fan, rad setup fit in the SG05?


Internally you could squeeze that in if you're only using 1 fan... I'd opt for a single rad and a push-pull configuration, myself.

Here's how I usually spec my SUGO 05 builds:


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah, I knew the 620 and the H50 had similar mounting kits since they're both Asetek. But the H60 has a new square mounting kit that just seems so much easier. Though if the Asetek one isn't really that bad, I guess I'll just have to go with better performance.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Can a rad, fan, rad setup fit in the SG05?


I had heard that doubling rads like that actually hinders performance since the hot air from one rad is being blown through the second. Someone on OCN here did a study, but I don't know where.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Internally you could squeeze that in if you're only using 1 fan... I'd opt for a single rad and a push-pull configuration, myself.
> Here's how I usually spec my SUGO 05 builds:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, I knew the 620 and the H50 had similar mounting kits since they're both Asetek. But the H60 has a new square mounting kit that just seems so much easier. Though if the Asetek one isn't really that bad, I guess I'll just have to go with better performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard that doubling rads like that actually hinders performance since the hot air from one rad is being blown through the second. Someone on OCN here did a study, but I don't know where.


Well thanks for the info! I wanted one to be the CPU and one for the GPU.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Well thanks for the info! I wanted one to be the CPU and one for the GPU.


Yeah, I had a feeling. I believe PNY actually released a combo CPU+GPU cooler on a single 120 rad, if you're really dead-set on water cooling both in an SG05. Otherwise, I'd think air might be enough for a single card.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, I had a feeling. I believe PNY actually released a combo CPU+GPU cooler on a single 120 rad, if you're really dead-set on water cooling both in an SG05. Otherwise, I'd think air might be enough for a single card.


Yeah I tried to look for it but no one was selling it at a reasonable price. I just wanted it to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Vortaku

I have to decide which cooler to use on a 2600k in a sg08


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys I'm looking for a small affordable mid tower that can hold a kuhler 920 on the gpu plus an h100 on the CPU. I was thinking arc mini but not digging the cheap looking plastic front.


----------



## staryoshi

I'll know on Thursday whether or not the H100 fits in the SST-PS07 with minimal modification. If so, it would meet your needs


----------



## lightsout

Thanks I already have the TJ08, they are very similar. I am thinking going with the 500R.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks I already have the TJ08, they are very similar. I am thinking going with the 500R.


(I didn't bother to check your sig rig, my mistake!) Also, that's full on ATX!







Just take my Corsair 550D off my hands then







(I'm moving to mATX so it's gotta go!)


----------



## lightsout

That is full atx huh. Didn't really want a huge case. I really want something where the H100 can go in the top of the case and the antec 920 in the front. Can't find it!!

I hadn't seen the 550D that thing is sweet. How do the front fans get any air flow though?


----------



## mingqi53

Here's an update of my sig rig! Sorry for the crap photos, best I can do for the moment

Side panel on:


Side panel off:


Closer look:


Enermax ETD-T60-TB Close-up:


*I plan on building a new mATX rig for my brother in the future, so I'm in the market for a Fractal Design Core 1000. If you have one you would like to sell me, please PM me!*

Note to future self: posts >#1241 have been browsed


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That is full atx huh. Didn't really want a huge case. I really want something where the H100 can go in the top of the case and the antec 920 in the front. Can't find it!!
> I hadn't seen the 550D that thing is sweet. How do the front fans get any air flow though?


It's still a regular ATX case (Not full-atx). The front fans work kinda like the SST-PS07 - Side vents







The side, front, and top panels can be removed, too. It's basically a sound-dampened and classed up version of the 500R et al. I love that it can accommodate tons of fans or run quietly, but I am on a SFF kick again, so it's gotta go







(And I just bought it in April, lol) It's a case to consider, as it's not massive like the 600T. I'd also suggest using a bottom fan mount to exhaust the GPU's 920, too. Many cases can accommodate this









And @Ming: That's a sharp Vulcan build


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That is full atx huh. Didn't really want a huge case. I really want something where the H100 can go in the top of the case and the antec 920 in the front. Can't find it!!
> I hadn't seen the 550D that thing is sweet. How do the front fans get any air flow though?
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a regular ATX case (Not full-atx). The front fans work kinda like the SST-PS07 - Side vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side, front, and top panels can be removed, too. It's basically a sound-dampened and classed up version of the 500R et al. I love that it can accommodate tons of fans or run quietly, but I am on a SFF kick again, so it's gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And I just bought it in April, lol) It's a case to consider, as it's not massive like the 600T. I'd also suggest using a bottom fan mount to exhaust the GPU's 920, too. Many cases can accommodate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @Ming: That's a sharp Vulcan build
Click to expand...

Cool thanks. I've been loking at cases for the last couple hours. Idk what the heck to get. The top 240 rad requirement is the hardest part to fill.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Cool thanks. I've been loking at cases for the last couple hours. Idk what the heck to get. The top 240 rad requirement is the hardest part to fill.


The 550D accommodate a push or pull config on top nicely, but not push-pull. My stalwart CM 690 II Advanced also could manage a similar config







Both are fun cases to work with









Once you find the case that fits your aesthetic and functional needs, you'll know


----------



## lightsout

I really like the 550D but your right its pretty big. I'd like to stay closer to the size of my TJ08. Not as small but not huge either.

EDIT> I'm really leaning towards the 550d right now. It just seems to have everything I want. Thanks man.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I really like the 550D but your right its pretty big. I'd like to stay closer to the size of my TJ08. Not as small but not huge either.
> EDIT> I'm really leaning towards the 550d right now. It just seems to have everything I want. Thanks man.


I went from a m-itx case + board to the 550d. and it's HUGE. but it's so quiet as well. and i've still got my itx board in it.

But i love the case even though it's so huge.

(i know there are a lot of puns in this post).


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for that. That's the one I'm leaning towards it looks sweet.


----------



## a pet rock

The PC-V700 is listed on Lian-Li's website and might meet your needs since you're already looking at ATX mid-towers. Two 120mm up top and one in back. Don't know when it'll be available though.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for that. That's the one I'm leaning towards it looks sweet.


Thought about any Fractal design cases? You can do a lot with a Define Mini (see: Red Carbon in sig)? You said Arc Mini looked cheap but I can assure you the Define Mini is a very sexy case


----------



## BodenM

Apologies if someone posted it in here already, but has anyone seen the Bitfenix Prodigy? Damn that thing is smexy. It can take 2x 240mm rads too, and it's also a cube case n_n (In case you didn't know, I like cube cases)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The PC-V700 is listed on Lian-Li's website and might meet your needs since you're already looking at ATX mid-towers. Two 120mm up top and one in back. Don't know when it'll be available though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for that. That's the one I'm leaning towards it looks sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about any Fractal design cases? You can do a lot with a Define Mini (see: Red Carbon in sig)? You said Arc Mini looked cheap but I can assure you the Define Mini is a very sexy case
Click to expand...

Thanks guy I like both those choices. I think my requirement for the H100 is limiting me too much so I may throw that out.
As fas as fractal I do like them. But after watching the newegg video the front panel just looks really flimsy after coming from this silverstone case. The define mini does look pretty sweet though.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Apologies if someone posted it in here already, but has anyone seen the Bitfenix Prodigy? Damn that thing is smexy. It can take 2x 240mm rads too, and it's also a cube case n_n (In case you didn't know, I like cube cases)


Yeah I've seen it, too bad it's not out yet


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks guy I like both those choices. I think my requirement for the H100 is limiting me too much so I may throw that out.
> As fas as fractal I do like them. But after watching the newegg video the front panel just looks really flimsy after coming from this silverstone case. The define mini does look pretty sweet though.


Yeah, with the Define Mini you'd have to cut a few holes like I did to fit the H100 in, I forgot I actually did that and I thought it had a 240 grill up the top but that's just mine (actually it has a 360 :3)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Loving all these pictures!

It's fun to see the progression of builds as this thread has evolved. The status quo has shifted from matx to water-cooled itx over the years.

Every few weeks, someone asks what the requirements to join this "club" are. Really it's all about power density. As long as your case isn't all empty space, you can join.

This guy would be great for the club. Even though it's atx, we might have learned something from the effort it took to get those cards all wired up.


----------



## staryoshi

I don't consider Fractal Design Arc Mini / Define Minis to be true SFF cases... they're about the size of my Antec 300


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I don't consider Fractal Design Arc Mini / Define Minis to be true SFF cases... they're about the size of my Antec 300


Yeah they are pretty "big" for an mATX case but they are aimed at people who wanna fit a lot in and still be neat. They can get like 9 hard drives in there which is pretty awesome. In my case my case (lol) is _just_ big enough to get everything in there (whether that be lots of hard drives or 840mm of radiator)

Still no where near as huge as most of the cases that come out nowadays anyway.


----------



## Dwood

I cant find a case to suit my needs, I guess I'll just have to make me one.

Some of the main things I want:

Able to fit a h100/240mm rad in the top and front

....look awesome


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> I cant find a case to suit my needs, I guess I'll just have to make me one.
> 
> Some of the main things I want:
> 
> Able to fit a h100/240mm rad in the top and front
> 
> ....look awesome


If you can wait a bit, Bitfenix is bringing out the Prodigy, which is mITX, can take 5970-sized cards and a full size ATX PSU, and have 2x 240mm radiators in it at the same time. I'm going to get one,and I have some awesome stuff planned for it


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> If you can wait a bit, Bitfenix is bringing out the Prodigy, which is mITX, can take 5970-sized cards and a full size ATX PSU, and have 2x 240mm radiators in it at the same time. I'm going to get one,and I have some awesome stuff planned for it


Sounds killer. Can't wait to see.


----------



## a pet rock

I think the Prodigy just looks silly. It's a mid-tower for an ITX mobo. Looksies.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I think the Prodigy just looks silly. It's a mid-tower for an ITX mobo. Looksies.










.........







..........









Not what I was imagining at all.


----------



## staryoshi

BitFenix Prodigy: Making the small form factor big again









Also, 3770th post in this thread, w00t. Go 3770k!


----------



## NFSxperts

Here's my SG05. Had it for half a year.
i5 2500k
ZOTAC H61-ITX WiFi
2x 4gb kingston 1333
Galaxy 9800gt
Corsair H60
Silverstone SFX 300w


waiting for the new sfx psu from Silverstone so I can my for 460gtx in there.

Rest of pics in album
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/674188/user_id/91497


----------



## Jocelyn84

WOW! You used a 2.5-3.5 bracket to secure the 2.5 HDD, which had never once crossed my mind. Time to go do this with my system and Thank You









Edit: Do you have it secured somehow or are the PSU cables keeping it in position?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Seems like a U-shaped sled that attaches to the top of the front to back support and hangs from that.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Yes it's a 2.5 to 3.5 bracket. I just did it and secured it up top with two screws. I asked about how it was secured, because there were no screws in the other photos.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Here's my SG05. Had it for half a year.
> i5 2500k
> ZOTAC H61-ITX WiFi
> 2x 4gb kingston 1333
> Galaxy 9800gt
> Corsair H60
> Silverstone SFX 300w
> waiting for the new sfx psu from Silverstone so I can my for 460gtx in there.
> Rest of pics in album
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/674188/user_id/91497


Ooooh. Nice. Did you have issues with the H60 tubing? Right now I'm leaning towards the 620 just because of the tubing and marginally better performance.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Ooooh. Nice. Did you have issues with the H60 tubing? Right now I'm leaning towards the 620 just because of the tubing and marginally better performance.


I can understand the marginally better temps, but the tubes are not going to be a problem with the Asrock or Asus









PS I know you weren't asking me, but figured the info might help. With the Asus, you can have the tubes going right away from the GPU, left towards the GPU, or one in each direction. Lastly, the tubes must be in the back due to capacitor locations near the socket. Again this is only with the Asus. The power supply will not restrict the H60 hoses in any way with either board.


----------



## Jeci

Installed a 6970 for day to day use, and the old 5850 is being used for a mining project with some friends:


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I can understand the marginally better temps, but the tubes are not going to be a problem with the Asrock or Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I know you weren't asking me, but figured the info might help. With the Asus, you can have the tubes going right away from the GPU, left towards the GPU, or one in each direction. Lastly, the tubes must be in the back due to capacitor locations near the socket. Again this is only with the Asus. The power supply will not restrict the H60 hoses in any way with either board.


I'm welcome to all help and input, but why are you talking about ASrock or Asus? The units are Corsair and Antec, and I have a Zotac mobo.


----------



## staryoshi

I'll post some pictures of the Kuhler 620 in action either later this week or into next week


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I can understand the marginally better temps, but the tubes are not going to be a problem with the Asrock or Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I know you weren't asking me, but figured the info might help. With the Asus, you can have the tubes going right away from the GPU, left towards the GPU, or one in each direction. Lastly, the tubes must be in the back due to capacitor locations near the socket. Again this is only with the Asus. The power supply will not restrict the H60 hoses in any way with either board.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm welcome to all help and input, but why are you talking about ASrock or Asus? The units are Corsair and Antec, and I have a Zotac mobo.
Click to expand...

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think he was explaining that the hoses on the H60 and the 620 wouldn't be a problem with both the ASUS and ASRock Z77 mITX mobos. It may have just been a general comment, instead of being aimed at you particularly.


----------



## badtaylorx

all sorts of crazy sht going on in this case

120mm HWL BI2 gt x-flow
80mm HWL BI gtx
"cape coral" passive top rear to bottom front
raystorm cpu block
enzotech mosfet cooler for the nb/sb block
technofront mini rez
d5 pump with oc cool top
lian li mini tower

the board itself is a mini-itx asus amd m4 board with a phenom II 975 Oc'd to 4.4ghz
ocz sodimms 1333 running at 1600mhz cl 9,9,9,24 1t
asus gtx 460 top dcu that will hit 950 on the core but i dont like leaving gfx cards oc'd....

i also put pleanty of "lil copper coolers" all over the vrm area and the ram....painted black and white they kinda blend in tho....


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> all sorts of crazy sht going on in this case
> 
> 120mm HWL BI2 gt x-flow
> 80mm HWL BI gtx
> "cape coral" passive top rear to bottom front
> raystorm cpu block
> enzotech mosfet cooler for the nb/sb block
> technofront mini rez
> d5 pump with oc cool top
> lian li mini tower
> 
> the board itself is a mini-itx asus amd m4 board with a phenom II 975 Oc'd to 4.4ghz
> ocz sodimms 1333 running at 1600mhz cl 9,9,9,24 1t
> asus gtx 460 top dcu that will hit 950 on the core but i dont like leaving gfx cards oc'd....
> 
> i also put pleanty of "lil copper coolers" all over the vrm area and the ram....painted black and white they kinda blend in tho....


Looks awesome








What sort of temps are you getting with that setup?


----------



## staryoshi

So many sharks!


----------



## lightsout

badtaylorx love all the white!! Don't see it too much as a theme and I always like it when I see it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> WOW! You used a 2.5-3.5 bracket to secure the 2.5 HDD, which had never once crossed my mind. Time to go do this with my system and Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Do you have it secured somehow or are the PSU cables keeping it in position?


Yes, it is currently secured by the PSU cables, and when the case cover is screwed on, it won't move. If you mod or make your own bracket you can secure it with screws. (you'll need to sand away the beveled bits and enlarge the bracket hole)
The problem with my bracket is that the bracket screw holes and the holes on the top bar of the case are not the same size.
2nd problem is the screw holes on the bracket are kinda countersunk so the underside isn't flat. (made a quick diagram to help understand)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Ooooh. Nice. Did you have issues with the H60 tubing? Right now I'm leaning towards the 620 just because of the tubing and marginally better performance.


The tubing is quite stiff. The tubing is actually pushing against the top of the case so I looped the 24pin connector over it to help pull it down.


----------



## axipher

Small teaser update to my build log:


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Small teaser update to my build log:


LOVE







the color scheme. Tastefully done. It's too bad the tubing isn't white with the red accents around it. That is my only nitpick.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Small teaser update to my build log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the color scheme. Tastefully done. It's too bad the tubing isn't white with the red accents around it. That is my only nitpick.
Click to expand...

Thanks









White Teflon Tape will be wrapped around the tubing then the red-anti-kink coil will really stand out


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Small teaser update to my build log:


Do I spot a modded H80/H100 in there, or is it just me? ;D
Looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Small teaser update to my build log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spot a modded H80/H100 in there, or is it just me? ;D
> Looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished product
Click to expand...

Not modded nope, just added some red-anti-kink coil to it haha. I will be taking the top of the block off though and painting it, it might be the perfect place for an OCN flame.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Small teaser update to my build log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spot a modded H80/H100 in there, or is it just me? ;D
> Looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not modded nope, just added some red-anti-kink coil to it haha. I will be taking the top of the block off though and painting it, it might be the perfect place for an OCN flame.
Click to expand...

Maybe you could replace the centre button with the OCN flame?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Small teaser update to my build log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spot a modded H80/H100 in there, or is it just me? ;D
> Looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not modded nope, just added some red-anti-kink coil to it haha. I will be taking the top of the block off though and painting it, it might be the perfect place for an OCN flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could replace the centre button with the OCN flame?
Click to expand...

I still need to figure it out, I need to replace the entire top with something that is a little easier to paint. The super glossy covering over the fan speed indicators will not hold paint on very well.

Good idea on the OCN flame on the button though. My original idea is simple making a white cover held on to the rest of the block with super adhesive double-sided foam tape then use a micro switch, or maybe the one from the original button to still maintain that functionality *in case* I decide to re use this in another project without a separate fan controller.


----------



## toyz72

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Depa=0&Description=LLMay2012&cm_sp=Cat_Computer-Cases-_-LianLi/12-1646-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fLianLi%2f12-1646%2f696x288.jpg

thought i'd throw this up here. theres a couple lian li matx and i think one itx case with 20% off and free shipping. i got my v354b for $87 shipped:thumb:


----------



## staryoshi

Awesome deals. If I liked Lian Li cases I'd be tempted


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys







So With the .. semi recent realization that my AXP-140 wont fit the Asus z77 itx, i been looking into the route of a fully watercooled (CPU+GPU) SG05 build with a Asus p8z77-I and a gtx 670. Im still working out some of the fittings i would need but i should be able to keep both the HDD and CD drive cages in the case as well.

Not really sure if i should go through with it, but you guys think i should go with this route or keep my zotac z68 w/ AXP-140 (or h60?) and go with a 680?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So With the .. semi recent realization that my AXP-140 wont fit the Asus z77 itx,


but.... have you notice that 8 pin power plug for the cpu on this thing?


----------



## jellis142

Sometimes I wish they just stuck all the power connectors on one edge and leave it







Or have one large cable that can snake behind your tray, out of site, where you plug everything into.

But I can dream.


----------



## staryoshi

Preview:



The cabling will be cleaned up once I decide on which fans and GPU to use... and disassemble the H100 molex power connector and reassemble it, since it won't fit through the 8-pin routing hole. Also, the led fans are white, not blue, and the red is very deep and vivid, not off-pink









I'll have final pictures to show once this build is ready for prime time







It's about 92% there - a few components and lots of cable management / light modding to go. (And replacement of the 24-pin extension, probably) When it's done, very few cables will be visible









side-note: The h100 does *not* fit in the SST-PS07 without modification. I am using it in a pull-only configuration with it mounted in two of the front bay holes, such that the radiator enters into the second 5.25" bay slightly. Due to the caps at the end of the rad, it cannot be used in conjunction with all 8 fan mounts in the front bay.

See the pictures below for details:



Despite the h100 inconveniences, I really love this case. So many design wins (EG Curved front panel filter, magnetic PSU filter, high-quality 3.5" bays, sharp design, removable mobo tray, handy front door, spacious area behind mobo tray, etc). I may go back to a Kuhler 620/920, too... I'm still undecided, but I'll play with it and find out which path seems like the most fun









Heavy side-panel modding is on the horizon (Acrylic window with laser etched design, ideally)


----------



## armourcore9brker

Got a new build in the works.











Specs:
About 9.9L internal volume.
3x2.5" Drives
2x3.5" Drives
10.5" GPU
H80 in push/pull
SFX PSU.

Has design similarities to my current rig, the Qmicra V2 and the SG08.

Evo in the pic for comparison.


----------



## subnet

Can't wait for that and speaking of SFX PSUs:


----------



## armourcore9brker

Does Silverstone use a 1-to-1 modular system?


----------



## subnet

24 pin, 8 pin EPS, peripheral 6 pins yes. The PSU is left with 8pin on psu side to (presumably) 6pin + 6+2pin.

Their larger fully modular PSUs (except for the bronze 140mm version) all have 1:1

This is basically the ST50F-P's (see below) smaller and more efficient sibling.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Can't wait for that and speaking of SFX PSUs:


When?? Need info!!


----------



## fr0st.

Speaking of PSU's, is there somewhere I can find a list of PSU's under 160mm long?


----------



## rubicsphere

Here is a little update to my mATX system:





I managed to stuff 2 Gigabyte WIndforce GTX 670's in the Fractal Core 1000


----------



## adjas

what are the temps like on the GPU's? idle & load


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> what are the temps like on the GPU's? idle & load


Idle 40's if it's after gaming and 32-36 if just browsing

Load is around 63C for the bottom card and 77C for the top card with a 1/1 C/% ratio in Afterburner. I'm trying different fan combos right now to try and lower the temps of the top card.

Edit: Mind you this is in BF3 at 2560x1440 everything on Ultra even 4XAA so GPU usage is really high. I just played some Skyrim all maxxed out and temps were Top card 61C bottom 54C so depending on the game the temps are massively different.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Has anybody upgraded the front-panel connectors for a SG05/06/07 to the USB 3.0 set?

I'm looking to buy the old 2.0 connector.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Speaking of PSU's, is there somewhere I can find a list of PSU's under 160mm long?


That would be very handy, maybe I/we should start a list of PSUs that are 160mm or shorter. I know that the FSP Hexa 500w is about 140mm long, the Silverstone Strider Plus 850W is 160mm long (!).

EDIT: Actually, I'll make a list of them, but I'll need help (I.e, people sending me the names/models of PSUs that are 160mm long or shorter, and whether they are modular or not).


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> That would be very handy, maybe I/we should start a list of PSUs that are 160mm or shorter. I know that the FSP Hexa 500w is about 140mm long, the Silverstone Strider Plus 850W is 160mm long (!).
> EDIT: Actually, I'll make a list of them, but I'll need help (I.e, people sending me the names/models of PSUs that are 160mm long or shorter, and whether they are modular or not).


I can do some of that, I've looked into a lot of them because I have to find a 150mm long one.

PM incoming in an hour maybe.

This is the start of the list, I'm sure it'll be added too. Already PM'd it to Boden.
140mm PSU's:

Corsair CX-430 to CX-600, non modular, 80% efficient (no rating).
Silverstone Strider 500W, fully modular, silver rating.
Antec EarthWatts EP-450 to EP-650, non modular, platinum rating.
CoolerMaster GX 750W, non modular, no rating.
Antec VP450P 450W, non modular, no rating.

150m PSU's:

Corsair HX-650, mostly modular, bronze rating.
Antec TruePower 550W to 750W, semi-modular, bronze rating.

160mm PSU's:

Corsair AX-650 to AX-850, mostly modular, gold rating.
Silverstone Strider Plus 650 to 850, fully modular, bronze rating.
Corsair TX series, some partly modular, some not, different ratings.
Seasonic X-560 to X-850, fully modular, gold rating.
Seasonic Fanless X-400 and X-460, fully modular, gold rating.


----------



## BodenM

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256282/short-psu-list-atx-psus-that-are-160mm-or-shorter-small-case-friendly
^ Enjoy


----------



## stumped

So here's my entry for this club.

I'm stuck between 2 worlds, lol.





I'm not going to fill the case until I do a socket upgrade. It was also hell trying to wire it the way it is along with the picopsu.

The funny thing is, after installing my h70, my idle power consumption is up ~5w, while my full load consumption is down ~7w.

W/o vm idle = ~35w (up from ~30w)
W/ vm idle = ~38w

Load = ~65-70w, down from ~75w (with the powerbrick max power being 80w).


----------



## lightsout

Looks tiny like that. Whats going on with the front fans? Did you take them out or put the filter behind them?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> So here's my entry for this club.
> 
> I'm stuck between 2 worlds, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to fill the case until I do a socket upgrade. It was also hell trying to wire it the way it is along with the picopsu.
> 
> The funny thing is, after installing my h70, my idle power consumption is up ~5w, while my full load consumption is down ~7w.
> 
> W/o vm idle = ~35w (up from ~30w)
> W/ vm idle = ~38w
> 
> Load = ~65-70w, down from ~75w (with the powerbrick max power being 80w).


The exhaust fan almost dwarfs your motherboard, xD


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks tiny like that. Whats going on with the front fans? Did you take them out or put the filter behind them?


I took the front fans out, but i left the filter in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> The exhaust fan almost dwarfs your motherboard, xD


lol, yeah. it's a 140mm fan.


----------



## lightsout

Ah that makes sense.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Need more pics of beastly little rigs!!


----------



## staryoshi

I'm going to have to agree with that. I'll update once my GPU gets here and I finish cable management


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

We need to find that guy who made his own 12v PSU and used the riser card to make the GPU parallel to the mobo!


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> We need to find that guy who made his own 12v PSU and used the riser card to make the GPU parallel to the mobo!


I've always wanted to put a card parallel to the motherboard with a riser cable so have an ultra small case.

Reference 670 with block anyone?


----------



## staryoshi

I have a PCIE 16x riser I snatched from an old Gateway All-In-One if anyone ever wants it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Risers shouldn't bottleneck anything. They're just extensions of copper.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Here is a little update to my mATX system:
> 
> 
> I managed to stuff 2 Gigabyte WIndforce GTX 670's in the Fractal Core 1000






You stole my idea! haha, j/k! It looks sweet in the Core 1000!


----------



## staryoshi

Finished the girl's ITX minor rebuild. Swapped out the H50, 8GB Ripjaws-X and 300w PSU for a Kuhler 620, 8GB Samsung LP kit, and 450w PSU. She's going to get my HD 7770 after I grab a GTX 670.

I didn't go bonkers with cable management, just left it functional until I mod her SUGO. Then it gets an overhaul and possibly some cable sleeving









I had her set up with push-pull GT AP13s with the H50, but I removed one of the fans and set her up with a single fan in a pull configuration for now. The Kuhler 620 easily handles the i3 550 @ 3.52Ghz in such a config and it reduces noise output slightly.

I also disconnected the power/hdd activity LEDs until I can replace them with something less blinding. Mounting the 2.5" drive below the radiator is my recommended configuration for SUGO owners who wish to install an all-in-one CPU cooler. (Use Velcro tape or mounting tape with the foam in the middle)


----------



## axipher

Two updated pictures:


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Two updated pictures:


dayum! looks sharp mate!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Two updated pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dayum! looks sharp mate!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## adjas

You take a Qmicra case, merge it with a Lanbox Lite case, add Kuhler 620's to 2 GTX 580 in SLI, stuff it all under a desk & this is what you get.


----------



## jellis142

Inside pics







If possible.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Inside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible.


This is where I placed my radiators first, but the hot air was getting trapped under the desk, so attached the radiators to the other side, using the top panel from a Lanbox Lite I had lying around.


----------



## axipher

Hey all owner's of these amazing beastly rigs, come join the Chimp Challenge and fold for the cure for the next 10 days. Plenty of prizes to be won from OCN merchandise, to Steam games, to food 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/0_50


----------



## DNytAftr

just started the next phase for my SG05 .. currently i ran out of fittings/extenders







but they should be here sometime next week but other then that just need to pick up a GTX 670 + waterblock and a p8z77-i


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just started the next phase for my SG05 .. currently i ran out of fittings/extenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they should be here sometime next week but other then that just need to pick up a GTX 670 + waterblock and a p8z77-i






whoa, looks like its going to be a cool rig.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey all owner's of these amazing beastly rigs, come join the Chimp Challenge and fold for the cure for the next 10 days. Plenty of prizes to be won from OCN merchandise, to Steam games, to food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/0_50


Will sign up this afternoon, time to put my 3570K to work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just started the next phase for my SG05 .. currently i ran out of fittings/extenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they should be here sometime next week but other then that just need to pick up a GTX 670 + waterblock and a p8z77-i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's gonna be awesome, I can just tell. What rads are you going to be using, and where are you putting them?


----------



## bobfig

hehe i hope to join soon with my Raspberry Pi that is on the way


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> *snip*
> whoa, looks like its going to be a cool rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> *snip*
> That's gonna be awesome, I can just tell. What rads are you going to be using, and where are you putting them?


Thanks guys









current plans is to go with a smaller rad mounted in the front where the original fan is. So far i believe the case will need very little moding (only 2 holes to mount the rad to the case) and should be able to keep the CD drive, 2.5 and 3.5 hdds cages in as well







But first have to find out what the GPU block is going to look like









only down side right now is though that there are so many tight twists and turns that im using mostly fittings and extenders.. and about .. 1ft of actual tubbing


----------



## BodenM

Sketched out my planned case mod, have a look (yes, I know I can't sketch to save myself, but I digress), click on the pics to go to the full sized ones:


----------



## Twoogle

Will the Antec 920 with just one fan fit in the front of the sg05?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle*
> 
> Will the Antec 920 with just one fan fit in the front of the sg05?


It will if you do not use the included hard drive caddies. You can fit a push-pull configuration with a 25mm rad, so a push or pull setup with the 920 should not be an issue. The flexible tubing makes life easier, too.


----------



## A L S

It's my old project. Completed in 2010.
Intel C2D E8400 and HD5770 in an extremely small case.
Material - aluminum, dimensions - 26x22x8 cm
Sorry, many pics...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*TinyBlackBox (Jr.)*


----------



## mironccr345

That ^^ is a sick looking..........Mustache!









The rig is sweet looking too.....so small.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L S*
> 
> It's my old project. Completed in 2010
> Intel C2D E8400 and HD5770 in an extremely small case.
> Material - aluminum, dimensions - 26x22x8 cm
> Sorry, many pics...
> *TinyBlackBox (Jr.)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that is beastly!


----------



## mak5




----------



## chyde

Did some modding. I went from this

to this!

Much more beastly dont u think!







lol


----------



## BodenM

Does anyone know if (with a little creativity) I could use the mini PCIe slot on the P8Z77-I Deluxe with a splitter and an adapter to plug in a PCIe SSD? Or would that just bottleneck it too much?


----------



## DNytAftr

i believe a mpci-e is on a desktop around the same speed as a 1x slot, and i read somewhere that on notebooks with msata/mpcie is up to 5gbs bandwidth. (edit: looking back, what i typed sounds kinda weird .. sry, was eating







)


----------



## BodenM

I just had (probably) the craziest idea: take one Sony Vaio UX UMPC, and watercool it, while keeping it portable. Does anyone know of any teeny tiny pumps, rads or blocks?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I just had (probably) the craziest idea: take one Sony Vaio UX UMPC, and watercool it, while keeping it portable. Does anyone know of any teeny tiny pumps, rads or blocks?


One of my favorite ghetto sites, Instructables.com. Please copy and paste the link. I haven't figures out how to hotline on my iPod yet.

www.instructables.com/id/Watercooling-a-laptop-on-the-cheap/

Edit: Hey would you look at that the fancy editor auto links URL's.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Did some modding. I went from this
> 
> to this!
> 
> Much more beastly dont u think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


agreed², good job dude!


----------



## VaiFanatic

Wow, this has actually inspired me to consider building a mini-rig!


----------



## blooder11181

can i post my 486dx4 100 pics here?


----------



## Scorpion49

Working on another water cooled mITX build.... I swear I need to stop changing my setup on a monthly basis. I bet good money ($399 worth) that a GTX 670 would fit in the Lian Li PC-Q11A and it sure did. This case is going to be modded pretty heavily as soon as I take measurements and get parts on order. I just wanted to make sure everything works for now.

Out with the old


































In with the new...

Hardware:

ASRock H77M-ITX
Xeon E3-1220
8GB Corsair DDR3 Low Profile
Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Various HDD's that are going away soon
EVGA GTX 670 Vanilla model
Silverstone ST45SF V2.0


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Wow, you were pretty close to losing that bet


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wow, you were pretty close to losing that bet


Yeah, it was real close. The case had some... *ahem* stress marks on it from me having to he-man it apart to get the card down there.


----------



## MoMurda

Scorpion that's an awesome little build! What did you do with your old one?


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Working on another water cooled mITX build.... I swear I need to stop changing my setup on a monthly basis. I bet good money ($399 worth) that a GTX 670 would fit in the Lian Li PC-Q11A and it sure did. This case is going to be modded pretty heavily as soon as I take measurements and get parts on order. I just wanted to make sure everything works for now.
> Out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new...
> Hardware:
> ASRock H77M-ITX
> Xeon E3-1220
> 8GB Corsair DDR3 Low Profile
> Samsung 830 128GB SSD
> Various HDD's that are going away soon
> EVGA GTX 670 Vanilla model
> Silverstone ST45SF V2.0






Wow, Im really liking that case. It looks really clean in the front.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Wow, Im really liking that case. It looks really clean in the front.


Yeah, I like the shape of it a lot. Its nicely made like most Lian Li cases, and simple looking enough not to be tacky. I wanted white but the powdercoat added $80 to the price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Scorpion that's an awesome little build! What did you do with your old one?


Old one was temporary, only thing that changed was the GPU and PSU, and the SG05 "frame" I was using.


----------



## psyclum

the primary problem with PC-Q11A is dust... it doesn't have any dust filters so over time, you'd have to keep a close eye on the dust buildup.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the primary problem with PC-Q11A is dust... it doesn't have any dust filters so over time, you'd have to keep a close eye on the dust buildup.


The only fan in the whole deal (the intake fan) has a filter on it. Its really hard to filter ITX rigs anyways because they need passive vents to have any airflow since most only have one fan. I hate it because my apartment is very dusty so I keep about 20 cans of compressed air on hand.


----------



## psyclum

that's the main reason i like the SG07/SG08 design. the 180mm fan is filtered and it also provides a filter for the GPU intake. the PSU intake is also filtered. so there is no dust problem at all.


----------



## mavere

Scorpion, that's a great build.









How's the noise level at idle? I want do something similar in a Q11, but I'm wary of fan noise from blower style cards. However, those are currently the only 670's that are 9.5" or shorter.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavere*
> 
> Scorpion, that's a great build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the noise level at idle? I want do something similar in a Q11, but I'm wary of fan noise from blower style cards. However, those are currently the only 670's that are 9.5" or shorter.


It is nearly silent at idle. My 670 has a noise from the fan that seems to be a defect, a ticking sound. But with the case sides on I can't hear it and its right next to me. Very quiet overall. The fan does get a tad noisy under load but I am OC'd a bunch and have a custom fan profile.


----------



## MME1122

Hey guys, I'm looking for some more case recommendations. Requirements are as follows:

~$100. Less is great, but there's a little wiggle room too.
mATX, smaller is better
Ideally, I want to fit around 360-480 mm of rad. So 2x240 rads, or similar. Something like a 200 mm + something works, like the in the TJ08-E.
Fit at least 2 hard drives, an SSD, and a fan controllers. a total of 4 drives+2 SSDs is a nice option but it probably won't happen.
Clean lines, I like Fractal's define series, the TJ08, the 650D (except for the window...), Lian Li, and Antec's p180.
I'm ok with a little modding for the rads (I think its necessary for any case) but I'm no expert and I want to keep the case clean looking. I know it sounds like a lot, but those are kind of my ideal things for what I want to do. I'm not really expecting to meet all of the requirements. So far I like the define mini the best, but I'm looking for suggestions. So any ideas are appreciated


----------



## staryoshi

Aside from the hard drive requirement, the SST-PS07 might meet your needs.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163186 (Black)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192 (White)

Otherwise the Define Mini or Arc Mini are good choices, but they're pretty close to ATX size (About as large as an Antec 300).


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking for some more case recommendations. Requirements are as follows:
> 
> ~$100. Less is great, but there's a little wiggle room too.
> mATX, smaller is better
> Ideally, I want to fit around 360-480 mm of rad. So 2x240 rads, or similar. Something like a 200 mm + something works, like the in the TJ08-E.
> Fit at least 2 hard drives, an SSD, and a fan controllers. a total of 4 drives+2 SSDs is a nice option but it probably won't happen.
> Clean lines, I like Fractal's define series, the TJ08, the 650D (except for the window...), Lian Li, and Antec's p180.
> I'm ok with a little modding for the rads (I think its necessary for any case) but I'm no expert and I want to keep the case clean looking. I know it sounds like a lot, but those are kind of my ideal things for what I want to do. I'm not really expecting to meet all of the requirements. So far I like the define mini the best, but I'm looking for suggestions. So any ideas are appreciated


Fractal Design Core 1000: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352009
Fractal Design Define Mini: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352011
Fractal Design Arc Mini: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352008
Silverstone SST-PS07W: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192

Have a look at those, they will need a bit of modding to make it work for the rad setup you had in mind (except the Arc Mini, it should fit a 240mm + 2x 120mm rads)


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking for some more case recommendations. Requirements are as follows:
> 
> ~$100. Less is great, but there's a little wiggle room too.
> mATX, smaller is better
> Ideally, I want to fit around 360-480 mm of rad. So 2x240 rads, or similar. Something like a 200 mm + something works, like the in the TJ08-E.
> Fit at least 2 hard drives, an SSD, and a fan controllers. a total of 4 drives+2 SSDs is a nice option but it probably won't happen.
> Clean lines, I like Fractal's define series, the TJ08, the 650D (except for the window...), Lian Li, and Antec's p180.
> I'm ok with a little modding for the rads (I think its necessary for any case) but I'm no expert and I want to keep the case clean looking. I know it sounds like a lot, but those are kind of my ideal things for what I want to do. I'm not really expecting to meet all of the requirements. So far I like the define mini the best, but I'm looking for suggestions. So any ideas are appreciated


Looky in my sig for Red Carbon. If you squeezed a 360 all the way to the back then you could put a 240mm on the front fans and mount the HDD's onto the side of the 240mm radiator.

Just something to think about.


----------



## ikem

i kinda want to put my d14 on my wesena build... very tempting.


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Looky in my sig for Red Carbon. If you squeezed a 360 all the way to the back then you could put a 240mm on the front fans and mount the HDD's onto the side of the 240mm radiator.
> Just something to think about.


Fr0st you were the guy I wanted to talk to, I read through your build log and thought you were on vacation so I figured I wouldn't bother you. I like the idea of mounting the drives on the side. I assume you're talking about the define mini, does the 360 interfere with the upper 5.25 bay? And how much room is there in the top before you hit the motherboard? The R3 doesn't have much at all, something like 30 mm if I remember.
And what do you think about removing the lower 3.5 bays and mounting a 240 in the bottom?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> i kinda want to put my d14 on my wesena build... very tempting.


I want to mount one of these in my ITX2


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I want to mount one of these in my ITX2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a ...heatsink? lolwut.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Is that a ...heatsink? lolwut.


Yeah..fanless heatsink...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Is that a ...heatsink? lolwut.


Nobody knows what it is.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Its this bad boy:

http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/products/CR-100A.php


----------



## mironccr345

TTL from overclock 3D did a review on it. Check it out!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im coming from Shuttle, freaking love those little things currently have 2 right now, but dont like how limited i am on upgrade options specially on the psu side, so decided to jump a step up and get me a thermaltake lanbox lite.

Old Pic == > 2x6870 and stock heatsink are gone for good









removed dvd cage entirely, dont need it XD

Asus Max IV Gen-Z/Gen3
Intel 2500K @ 4.5GHz
Cooler Master Geminii S Heatsink (have a clearance of 10mm between psu fan and cpu fan) so i flip the cpu fan to pull air up, works like a charm only one intake fan needed, "gravity will do the rest"
OCZ ZT 750W
GSkill 1333 16GB
2x 6870's 1- PowerColor (reference), 2- XFX Shorter PCB

Tried to get silverstone shorter psu cables with no luck to work with my psu... But i guess thats the best cable management this case is going to see, theres no obstruction on airflow whatsoever they are where the cage used to be, i moved the hdd cage to the right side on the top XD...

Now i have a Sapphire 7970 OC edition, thinking on returning this card to get Sapphire 2x7950 OC editions as this ones are dual slot or maybe getting the xfx edition of the 7970 but dont know, that would mean i have to upgrade the psu to a 850 at least to have room for OC. The sapphire 7970 OC takes up to 3 slots and cannot do crossfire with a second one, i do a lot of computer power with hashes/wpa and wpa2 and also backtrack5 usage...


----------



## Scorpion49

Super sad now, my ASRock H77M-ITX decided to blow up and take my Xeon with it. First CPU I've ever had die since like 1996. I went out and bought a cheap MSI motherboard to test with and sure enough both the CPU and motherboard are dead. I ended up grabbing an MSI mATX board and a 3570k for now, I will probably keep the CPU and get a different ITX board this week


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Super sad now, my ASRock H77M-ITX decided to blow up and take my Xeon with it. First CPU I've ever had die since like 1996. I went out and bought a cheap MSI motherboard to test with and sure enough both the CPU and motherboard are dead. I ended up grabbing an MSI mATX board and a 3570k for now, I will probably keep the CPU and get a different ITX board this week


How far did you push it?

Edit: H77


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> How far did you push it?


Theres no pushing, H77 doesn't OC. Not to mention that was an 80w chip and not a 95w. 3.1ghz+1333mhz RAM is all it does, I was just starting to play Tera for the first time and the screen just went black on me, after that it wouldn't boot at all.

If you mean the 3570k I haven't OC'd anything, I barely got the machine running 15 minutes ago after 4 different trips to FRY's.


----------



## MME1122

That's tough Scorpion. If you're looking for suggestions, the Asus z77 itx board looks really nice. It is a bit pricey though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840


----------



## jtom320

Ok my micro atx friends. I need some help with a case.

I'd like one that is small, can fit an Antec Kuhler 920 and GTX 680. Along with a micro atx Z77 mobo of course. Extra points if I can fit my Seasonic X-750 in there as well but I'm prepared to give up this PSU for a new one.

I've looked at a ton of cases and so far the fractal design mini looks like my best bet but I'm sure there are others out there. If you guys know some off the top of your heads it would be a huge help. Cannot wait to put this little beast together.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Fractal Design Arc Mini
Fractal Design Define Mini
Fractal Design Core 1000
NZXT Vulcan
Silverstone PS07
Silverstone TJ08-e

Those are the 6 most popular ones right now. They can all fit your Seasonic PSU.


----------



## jtom320

The PSO7 will fit the Antec Kuhler? I like it a lot but it seems really tight.

Edit: Bought the define mini with the Asus P8Z68M along with a GTX 670. Basically that and everything in my current build will be going into my new mini. Excited. Could not find much info on the motherboard but I know other Asus boards are good so I'm hoping it's decent.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The PS07 can.

The only thing about the Fractal Design cases is that they are about the size of an Antec 300. They are really not that small.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The PS07 can.
> The only thing about the Fractal Design cases is that they are about the size of an Antec 300. They are really not that small.


Yeah I saw that but at 15 inches the define is going to work well for me.

Really concerned about the mobo cause there is like zero information on it. Seen both good and bad but this build isn't going to really be a super overclocker so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## stealthybox

A Fractal Core 1000 will fit all of that.
The 920 will mount in the front but you won't be able to pull of Push-Pull without at least one slim fan.

The main plus sides are obviously, size, and price with the Core 1000.
perhaps you might consider cases like the Silverstone TJ08/PS07, and etc.

The Fractal cases that you mentioned are always nice, with the only downside being that they are more akin to the size of mid-towers.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Well I might scrap my other project since I got a great idea I'd like some feedback on.


Spoiler: Straight off different site



Well everyone else has one.










While talking to Confusis and Ruairi last night, I came up with an idea to do a modular PC build! If I work out all the kinks I'll probably scrap the other build for this one.

One issue involved with mobility is the power limitation. Do I go larger and use more powerful hardware? Or keep the consumption and performance lower? This question along with the fact that I usually like to use 1 machine for most everything got me thinking about how I could have the best of both worlds.

The answer? Swappable modules!

















EDIT: Heh, I just realized the Front IO on the desktop module looks like a mouse.









First up is the Mobo Module:

i3-2120T 35W
1155 H77 mITX
2x4GB Ram
160W Pico-PSU
128GB Crucial M4 SSD
750GB WD Scorpio Black
Then we have the Mobile GPU module. This is meant for more gpu horsepower and for gaming on the go.

XFX or Powercolor Single slot 7750
Front Panel IO










Lastly, we have the Desktop GPU module. For more powerful work and more space just like a larger mITX build. I was thinking about somehow integrating it into a triple monitor stand so it'd be one solid unit. I'd like some feedback on this idea.

Fits up to a 6990 length card.
600W Server 1U PSU
2x2TB 3.5" Drives
Front Panel IO










The way that it would work is that during mobile use, an external power brick would supply power to the PC. When plugged into the dock, the dock would directly power the entire rig. I would run the pico-psu with dual power inputs and add some relays so there is no back current. Since both of them shouldn't ever be connected at the same time it should be fine. The entire goal of this is to make it so that I don't have to mess with any wires or plugs. Just drop it in and go.

To accomplish this I plan on having a USB breakout inside the desktop module that will supply approximately 6 USB 2.0 slots on the back. I'd have my desktop keyboard, mouse, other peripherals plugged into it all the time and have a mobile Bluetooth set for on the go.

The gold barcode looking thing is just a stand in for the terminals that will connect the modules. Running through the terminals will be:

SATA Data
Power switch information to turn on the desktop PSU when plugged in
Power terminals to power the pico-psu when docked
Front Panel IO wires
USB 2.0 terminals for the expander in the Desktop module
These designs are not final and I know they are pretty rough.

I need to think of a way of latching them together and keeping them together without the use of screws or the like.
I might create just a front panel IO module so that I can use the Mobo module alone.

Questions? Comments? I need feedback people.


----------



## MoMurda

Great idea and concepts but do you really think you would take it out and use it on the go? I think if anything just keep the big one and it should be small enough to throw in a bag to take with you. Since you have to take a monitor its gonna be big anyways.

Also how would you make it so the desktop psu would power the mobo with the pico psu still connected?


----------



## Belkin910

Case:

Lian Li PC-353B

Hardware:

Asus Rampage IV Gene Motherboard
Intel i7 3820
G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB Memory
Nvidia GTX580
Seagate Momentus XT 750
Thermaltake 850W PSU

Cooling:

1 - 120mm x 25mm Intel Water-Cooler
2 - 120mm x 25mm Scythe
2 - 120mm x 12mm Scythe
1 - 80mm Scythe
1 - 80mm RocketFish
Scythe Fan controller

Temperatures:

CPU overclocked to 4.7Ghz
Scored a 26999 overall on 3DMark Vantage
Benchmark/Idle Temps (Note that this is with all the fans set to the lowest setting on the controller...Super quiet!)









Finished Product:
I had to extend the hole for the GPU power cables on the center shelf. Just extended the hole a couple inches forward with some tin snips.
I removed the bottom front filter mount, and also removed the entire fan bracket. I later replaced the rivets with some thin head screws, so as to not interfere with the side panels of the case.
I mounted 1 120mm x 25mm Scythe fan to the front side of the fan bracket, and attached the Intel water with its 120mm fan to the backside of it. Both on the right side of the case. I mounted 1 120mm x 25mm on the left side. The Intel water-cooler and fan fit with 0 extra space between the fan and the motherboard. It's also a very tight fit with the coolant lines and the motherboard 24pin power plug. Also the side panel for the case just barely makes contact with the side of the radiator, so its a pretty tight squeeze. Over-all it all fits quite nicely, with almost no room to spare.
I removed the top filter panel and mounted 2 120 x 12mm Scythe fans to the top side of the panel, then re-installed the panel. The fans fit perfect in the space above the panel.
I also mounted an extra 80mm LED fan on the center shelf to kind of help with the airflow off the motherboard.

Here are some pics of the Rig:


































































Here is its current home. I Sold my Sager to build this for my Theater/Living Room. It will be sitting where my Laptop was until I have money to by the new Sager NP9270, if it is ever released.
















It fits perfect inside my cabinet.









Here is where it will go when I get the new laptop for my office. In the empty space on the shelf. The screen is 123''. Can't wait to do some gaming on it







:


----------



## stealthybox

oh my gosh,
it's so cute.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

That is one of the coolest set-ups i have ever seen!


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Well I might scrap my other project since I got a great idea I'd like some feedback on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Straight off different site
> 
> 
> 
> Well everyone else has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While talking to Confusis and Ruairi last night, I came up with an idea to do a modular PC build! If I work out all the kinks I'll probably scrap the other build for this one.
> One issue involved with mobility is the power limitation. Do I go larger and use more powerful hardware? Or keep the consumption and performance lower? This question along with the fact that I usually like to use 1 machine for most everything got me thinking about how I could have the best of both worlds.
> The answer? Swappable modules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Heh, I just realized the Front IO on the desktop module looks like a mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First up is the Mobo Module:
> 
> i3-2120T 35W
> 1155 H77 mITX
> 2x4GB Ram
> 160W Pico-PSU
> 128GB Crucial M4 SSD
> 750GB WD Scorpio Black
> Then we have the Mobile GPU module. This is meant for more gpu horsepower and for gaming on the go.
> 
> XFX or Powercolor Single slot 7750
> Front Panel IO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, we have the Desktop GPU module. For more powerful work and more space just like a larger mITX build. I was thinking about somehow integrating it into a triple monitor stand so it'd be one solid unit. I'd like some feedback on this idea.
> 
> Fits up to a 6990 length card.
> 600W Server 1U PSU
> 2x2TB 3.5" Drives
> Front Panel IO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that it would work is that during mobile use, an external power brick would supply power to the PC. When plugged into the dock, the dock would directly power the entire rig. I would run the pico-psu with dual power inputs and add some relays so there is no back current. Since both of them shouldn't ever be connected at the same time it should be fine. The entire goal of this is to make it so that I don't have to mess with any wires or plugs. Just drop it in and go.
> To accomplish this I plan on having a USB breakout inside the desktop module that will supply approximately 6 USB 2.0 slots on the back. I'd have my desktop keyboard, mouse, other peripherals plugged into it all the time and have a mobile Bluetooth set for on the go.
> The gold barcode looking thing is just a stand in for the terminals that will connect the modules. Running through the terminals will be:
> 
> SATA Data
> Power switch information to turn on the desktop PSU when plugged in
> Power terminals to power the pico-psu when docked
> Front Panel IO wires
> USB 2.0 terminals for the expander in the Desktop module
> These designs are not final and I know they are pretty rough.
> I need to think of a way of latching them together and keeping them together without the use of screws or the like.
> I might create just a front panel IO module so that I can use the Mobo module alone.
> Questions? Comments? I need feedback people.


It would be so awesome if you could pull something like this off....


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Great idea and concepts but do you really think you would take it out and use it on the go? I think if anything just keep the big one and it should be small enough to throw in a bag to take with you. Since you have to take a monitor its gonna be big anyways.
> 
> Also how would you make it so the desktop psu would power the mobo with the pico psu still connected?


It's not so much to take with me with a monitor. I have a triple monitor setup at home. I would use this to plug into TVs or use it on a school computer. Anything really.

On the issue of the pico-psu. The way they are usually wired is the 4 pin din or the single pin will go to a 4 pin inside. That'll then go to the pico-psu. I'd make a reverse splitter with some diodes on them so there is no back current. Both of them won't be connected at the same time. All the pico-psu uses as input are two 12V lines and two grounds. I am wiring the desktop PSU to have a set of two 12V lines and two grounds to go to the contact terminals. This will feed power to the pico-psu. Since I won't plug the external brick in, the psu shouldn't be able to tell the difference.

The volumes are as follows:

Mobo Module: 2.21L

Docked in Mobile GPU module: 3.62L

Docked in Desktop Module: 8.56L


----------



## jellis142

Hmm... may be time to get rid of the 'ol RIVE and go mATX... then I could get into the club


----------



## Jimbags

not sure if ive posted this here but i built my own mATX HTPC case


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkin910*


This is so clean, nice!

@jimbags, have a lot of respect for people that make their own cases, looks great! Acrylic I assume?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> This is so clean, nice!


that is a thing of rare beauty OMG!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkin910*
> 
> Case:
> Lian Li PC-353B
> Hardware:
> Asus Rampage IV Gene Motherboard
> Intel i7 3820
> G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB Memory
> Nvidia GTX580
> Seagate Momentus XT 750
> Thermaltake 850W PSU
> Cooling:
> 1 - 120mm x 25mm Intel Water-Cooler
> 2 - 120mm x 25mm Scythe
> 2 - 120mm x 12mm Scythe
> 1 - 80mm Scythe
> 1 - 80mm RocketFish
> Scythe Fan controller
> Temperatures:
> CPU overclocked to 4.7Ghz
> Scored a 26999 overall on 3DMark Vantage
> Benchmark/Idle Temps (Note that this is with all the fans set to the lowest setting on the controller...Super quiet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Product:
> I had to extend the hole for the GPU power cables on the center shelf. Just extended the hole a couple inches forward with some tin snips.
> I removed the bottom front filter mount, and also removed the entire fan bracket. I later replaced the rivets with some thin head screws, so as to not interfere with the side panels of the case.
> I mounted 1 120mm x 25mm Scythe fan to the front side of the fan bracket, and attached the Intel water with its 120mm fan to the backside of it. Both on the right side of the case. I mounted 1 120mm x 25mm on the left side. The Intel water-cooler and fan fit with 0 extra space between the fan and the motherboard. It's also a very tight fit with the coolant lines and the motherboard 24pin power plug. Also the side panel for the case just barely makes contact with the side of the radiator, so its a pretty tight squeeze. Over-all it all fits quite nicely, with almost no room to spare.
> I removed the top filter panel and mounted 2 120 x 12mm Scythe fans to the top side of the panel, then re-installed the panel. The fans fit perfect in the space above the panel.
> I also mounted an extra 80mm LED fan on the center shelf to kind of help with the airflow off the motherboard.
> Here are some pics of the Set-Up:













Im jelly! Nice work!


----------



## jtom320

Belkin that build is awesome. Exactly the type of build that made me want to get into this. My case is coming today by the way but my mobo/video card will likely not be til tommorow. Can't wait to show you guys it when it's done.


----------



## Belkin910

Thanks guys! It was really fun seeing what all I could squeeze in this case, and how low I could get the temps. I love this thing!


----------



## Belkin910

I uploaded some more pics if anyone is interested. They are in the original post on the previous page.


----------



## funfortehfun

Belkin,...
Your rig embarrasses almost all other ATX/EEB rigs. It's just that awesome.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Here is the beginning of my first venture into ITseXiness




It will be fully watercooled in the future. Check the Polaris log in my sig


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkin910*
> 
> Case:
> Lian Li PC-353B
> Hardware:
> Asus Rampage IV Gene Motherboard
> Intel i7 3820
> G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB Memory
> Nvidia GTX580
> Seagate Momentus XT 750
> Thermaltake 850W PSU
> Cooling:
> 1 - 120mm x 25mm Intel Water-Cooler
> 2 - 120mm x 25mm Scythe
> 2 - 120mm x 12mm Scythe
> 1 - 80mm Scythe
> 1 - 80mm RocketFish
> Scythe Fan controller
> Temperatures:
> CPU overclocked to 4.7Ghz
> Scored a 26999 overall on 3DMark Vantage
> Benchmark/Idle Temps (Note that this is with all the fans set to the lowest setting on the controller...Super quiet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Product:
> I had to extend the hole for the GPU power cables on the center shelf. Just extended the hole a couple inches forward with some tin snips.
> I removed the bottom front filter mount, and also removed the entire fan bracket. I later replaced the rivets with some thin head screws, so as to not interfere with the side panels of the case.
> I mounted 1 120mm x 25mm Scythe fan to the front side of the fan bracket, and attached the Intel water with its 120mm fan to the backside of it. Both on the right side of the case. I mounted 1 120mm x 25mm on the left side. The Intel water-cooler and fan fit with 0 extra space between the fan and the motherboard. It's also a very tight fit with the coolant lines and the motherboard 24pin power plug. Also the side panel for the case just barely makes contact with the side of the radiator, so its a pretty tight squeeze. Over-all it all fits quite nicely, with almost no room to spare.
> I removed the top filter panel and mounted 2 120 x 12mm Scythe fans to the top side of the panel, then re-installed the panel. The fans fit perfect in the space above the panel.
> I also mounted an extra 80mm LED fan on the center shelf to kind of help with the airflow off the motherboard.
> Here are some pics of the Rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is its current home. I Sold my Sager to build this for my Theater/Living Room. It will be sitting where my Laptop was until I have money to by the new Sager NP9270, if it is ever released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits perfect inside my cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where it will go when I get the new laptop for my office. In the empty space on the shelf. The screen is 123''. Can't wait to do some gaming on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :












Do you have a guest room I can live in?







Beautiful build.


----------



## Belkin910

Hahahaha, I actually do. I've been trying to find someone to rent it all year.


----------



## Belkin910

If anyone is interested, I'm willing to sell this beast. I wouldn't at all mind building another. I rather enjoy it. PM me for a parts breakdown and cost. I can link to my Ebay user account too, for feedback, since I'm new on this forum.


----------



## superericla

Anyone know of a small case that can fit a 420 radiator?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Anyone know of a small case that can fit a 420 radiator?


No.
There isnt one, and any case that can fit a 420 radiator isnt small.

Sorry man.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Anyone know of a small case that can fit a 420 radiator?


If you want something that big in a little case it will have to be a custom case. But it's still going to he pretty big.


----------



## BodenM

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380632
4GHz @ 1.13V, best I could do without insane temps. REALLY need a new cooler, the stock one doesn't cut it for OCing.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> No.
> There isnt one, and any case that can fit a 420 radiator isnt small.
> Sorry man.


Maybe you could do an SG05 and then stick the rad straight up like a tower.









Seriously, though, the closest thing I could think of is doing a Fractal and trying to fit a 240 in the front and mod a 240 on the side.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380632
> 4GHz @ 1.13V, best I could do without insane temps. REALLY need a new cooler, the stock one doesn't cut it for OCing.


What kind of temps are you getting?

Also, is this a new case from Lian Li? I havent heard of it before:

PC-Q16


----------



## jtom320

My case and new motherboard just came in. Hopefully I have something to show you guys in a few hours. I know the Define mini isn't exactly mini but hopefully it's small enough. I went in knowing it was a larger mATX case so we'll see when I tear this thing open in a second.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Btifenix Prodigy came out today. Seems like it only fits one 240mm rad instead of the two that people thought it would.



In the image the corners of the 240mm rads overlap implying both would not fit at the same time. It appears though that you can do one 240 and one 120 together.


----------



## TheBadBull

the front supports a ton of different fan sizes, so maybe a 180mm or even 200mm rad in the front?


----------



## tigim101

That shinobi looks like a really cool case, but its kind of large. Its like as big as a tj08-e almost but wider, might as well go for matx at that point, unless u want it strictly for the looks


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> the front supports a ton of different fan sizes, so maybe a 180mm or even 200mm rad in the front?


Depends on where they put the mounts for it.

I don't really see this case as anything special. Going off of their website, it's 36L external volume!


----------



## TheBadBull

It's actually pretty huge for an itx case.









But I'd say that It'd be a part of the LAN rig of my dreams.


----------



## purdueman

Just finished up my mini itx build.

The lian li q08 fits perfectly into my desk. Surprisingly it doesn't get too hot as the backside of the cabinet is open. I was thinking about adding a fan into the desk to help airflow but it stays plenty cool.

I am really liking my new monitor setup with my new Samsung UN32EH5000 and old Samsung bw206.

I haven't had any major problems with the Asrock Z77e-itx and my 3570k is running at 4.0ghz at stock volts. The only problem I had is the location of the USB 3.0 internal port on the board. The tubes going from the radiator blocked the ports so I had to use the included 3.0 to 2.0 adapter to use the front USB ports.


----------



## fr0st.

Just bought a 6990 to put in my mATX case w/ watercooling :3


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> the front supports a ton of different fan sizes, so maybe a 180mm or even 200mm rad in the front?


From what I've seen, 2x 240mm rads will fit, but you will lose the 5.25" bay if you put a rad in the front-most fan mount on the top. Looks like there is *just* enough room to squeeze in a slim fan above a bay device, which is awesome since my new build will have a dual DDC res in the 5.25" bay, and those DDCs can get pretty warm. Mine will have :

Side windows
3x 120mm rads
Carbon vinyling
EL wire (where it's going exactly, is a surprise







)
Key start w/ engine sound
And probably other stuff that I haven't though of yet


----------



## a pet rock

All right, guys. I hit a snag with my SG05. I'm trying to get my 3.5" HDD into the case somewhere without using the standard hanging one because it takes up almost half the case and makes cable management even more of a pain. So I'm trying to do what this guy did here, but I just can't figure out how he did it. When I try and do this, it's either pushing the RAM slots or pushing the front panel IO out. And if it's sandwiched between the two, it's sticking up 1/4" above the top of the case. Clearly my SFF-fu isn't up to snuff, but I want to get this to work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys







so just got some time to work on the SG05 build some more now that i got a few more parts in, so heres a quick pic of what i got so far











Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> All right, guys. I hit a snag with my SG05. I'm trying to get my 3.5" HDD into the case somewhere without using the standard hanging one because it takes up almost half the case and makes cable management even more of a pain. So I'm trying to do what this guy did here, but I just can't figure out how he did it. When I try and do this, it's either pushing the RAM slots or pushing the front panel IO out. And if it's sandwiched between the two, it's sticking up 1/4" above the top of the case. Clearly my SFF-fu isn't up to snuff, but I want to get this to work.
> 
> *snip


Hmm... im guessing hes using a right angle SATA connector as well, could that be the issue? since it would make it so you shouldnt have to angle the drive as much as well as keep it from poking out the top.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just got some time to work on the SG05 build some more now that i got a few more parts in, so heres a quick pic of what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










SO BEAUTIFUL :O


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> All right, guys. I hit a snag with my SG05. I'm trying to get my 3.5" HDD into the case somewhere without using the standard hanging one because it takes up almost half the case and makes cable management even more of a pain. So I'm trying to do what this guy did here, but I just can't figure out how he did it. When I try and do this, it's either pushing the RAM slots or pushing the front panel IO out. And if it's sandwiched between the two, it's sticking up 1/4" above the top of the case. Clearly my SFF-fu isn't up to snuff, but I want to get this to work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


His ram slots look closer to the cpu than yours are.

Also if you look closely his ram is slightly pushed to one direction.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> All right, guys. I hit a snag with my SG05. I'm trying to get my 3.5" HDD into the case somewhere without using the standard hanging one because it takes up almost half the case and makes cable management even more of a pain. So I'm trying to do what this guy did here, but I just can't figure out how he did it. When I try and do this, it's either pushing the RAM slots or pushing the front panel IO out. And if it's sandwiched between the two, it's sticking up 1/4" above the top of the case. Clearly my SFF-fu isn't up to snuff, but I want to get this to work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cant you ask the guy who did it?







Where did you get the picture?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmm... im guessing hes using a right angle SATA connector as well, could that be the issue? since it would make it so you shouldnt have to angle the drive as much as well as keep it from poking out the top.


I've got a right angle connector. The HDD itself is sticking up outside of the case so I can't put the panel on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> His ram slots look closer to the cpu than yours are.
> Also if you look closely his ram is slightly pushed to one direction.


Crap. That's what I was thinking too. I'd just have to bend the RAM slot more than that even to get it to fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Cant you ask the guy who did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the picture?


It was a guy who was posting in this thread. Jocelyn-something I think. I haven't seen him post lately so he may have stopped checking the site. Figured this would be the place to find him. Not to mention, somebody here might be know what he did.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Jocelyn is a girl







...I think...


----------



## DNytAftr

yup Jocelyn84 is a girl









... not that i keep tabs on these things









(nah, just remember a post







dont want to sound too creeper >_> )


----------



## OverClocker55

o.0


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> yup Jocelyn84 is a girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not that i keep tabs on these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nah, just remember a post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to sound too creeper >_> )


I just remember during the whole Asus P8Z77-I thing where she told us to go on facebook to see their response about it.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> All right, guys. I hit a snag with my SG05. I'm trying to get my 3.5" HDD into the case somewhere without using the standard hanging one because it takes up almost half the case and makes cable management even more of a pain. So I'm trying to do what this guy did here, but I just can't figure out how he did it. When I try and do this, it's either pushing the RAM slots or pushing the front panel IO out. And if it's sandwiched between the two, it's sticking up 1/4" above the top of the case. Clearly my SFF-fu isn't up to snuff, but I want to get this to work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you considered trying it like this?


----------



## nexxusdev

http://i.imgur.com/T7d5z.jpg
Specs in sig. Might make a build log


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just got some time to work on the SG05 build some more now that i got a few more parts in, so heres a quick pic of what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Hmm... im guessing hes using a right angle SATA connector as well, could that be the issue? since it would make it so you shouldnt have to angle the drive as much as well as keep it from poking out the top.






All that metal in such a small case.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Jocelyn is a girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> yup Jocelyn84 is a girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not that i keep tabs on these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nah, just remember a post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to sound too creeper >_> )


Yeah, I realized that with the username, but I'd rather not assume. Better to guess 'he' than 'it'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> o.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have always loved me them Lian-Li cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Have you considered trying it like this?


Oooooh. Clearly it'll take some modding, but it might be minimal enough that I can pull it off. From his post, he popped rivets and flipped the bar. I wonder if I could secure a bracket without having to pop the rivets.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I wonder if I could secure a bracket without having to pop the rivets.


Drill two 3-4mm holes through to top brace such that you can screw the drive to the brace. Drill one hole first, then measure carefully for the second one. I made the mistake of drilling both immediately and got it wrong by 1mm. You can then bend a spare expansion slot bracket for the lower fitting.


----------



## Budice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just got some time to work on the SG05 build some more now that i got a few more parts in, so heres a quick pic of what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is insane. I mean the static from that alligator might fry your rig.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Drill two 3-4mm holes through to top brace such that you can screw the drive to the brace. Drill one hole first, then measure carefully for the second one. I made the mistake of drilling both immediately and got it wrong by 1mm. You can then bend a spare expansion slot bracket for the lower fitting.


What would you use to drill through the steel? I'm not experienced at all with modding cases.


----------



## animal0307

Go to your local hardware store and look for an 1/8" drill bit. Look for one that says it's for metal on the packaging. You will also need a drill but I figured that is self explanatory. You could also use a center punch to make starting the hole easier.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Go to your local hardware store and look for an 1/8" drill bit. Look for one that says it's for metal on the packaging. You will also need a drill but I figured that is self explanatory. You could also use a center punch to make starting the hole easier.


Nope Drill is optional. Use your teeth.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Go to your local hardware store and look for an 1/8" drill bit. Look for one that says it's for metal on the packaging. You will also need a drill but I figured that is self explanatory. You could also use a center punch to make starting the hole easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Drill is optional. Use your teeth.
Click to expand...










PS: Sigged


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Sigged


Sig quote didn't work.


----------



## staryoshi

Here's where my build currently stands:


I still have to swap out the 8-pin extension for a white one, mod a side-panel window, add interior lighting (color TBD), replace the stock status LED (white instead of bright blue), replace the GT AP13s (which are running at 7v) with 4 even quieter fans for push-pull (Possibly Enermax T.B. Silence), and replace the stock cooling at some point... possibly with an accelero hybrid once it's available.

Really I'd like to replace those extensions with some custom ones... Not sure if I want to tackle it myself or spring for the good stuff as buying them built-to-order is expensive









The black zip tie may be replaced with a white one, but it's irrelevant as the window won't reveal it


----------



## johnko1

@staryoshi That's a very clean build


----------



## illli

sorry to bother people but i am not sure where to ask. can someone tell me the closest competitor to the ASUS Maximus V GENE? or is there a matx motherboard that is better than that one? thanks


----------



## armourcore9brker

Asrock Pro4-M
Asrock Extreme4-M
Asrock Professional4-M
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3

Asrock would be the best though.


----------



## jmdulay

@staryoshi

How's the GPU cooling of the PS07, especially with the air coming through the H100 first? And I'm really looking forward to how you manage a push/pull configuration with that H100 since your first pictures clearly showed that it's only possible as pull.

I'm quite torn between the TJ08-E and the PS07 because of your rig. Especially since it comes in white.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> sorry to bother people but i am not sure where to ask. can someone tell me the closest competitor to the ASUS Maximus V GENE? or is there a matx motherboard that is better than that one? thanks


I was going to buy this if I did not buy the Maximus V Gene:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131833
I don't care for the look or execution of the Gigabyte board, myself, and the Maximus V Gene has been nothing but a pleasure to work with. I love it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> @staryoshi
> How's the GPU cooling of the PS07, especially with the air coming through the H100 first? And I'm really looking forward to how you manage a push/pull configuration with that H100 since your first pictures clearly showed that it's only possible as pull.
> I'm quite torn between the TJ08-E and the PS07 because of your rig. Especially since it comes in white.


GPU cooling is fairly weak because I have the fans running silently. It's not too much of a concern though as I'll be switching to the Accelero Hybrid cooler soon. If you use higher speed fans on a rad or no rad at all cooling capacity should be pretty decent. I much prefer the design of the PS07 to that of the TJ08-E, personally. I like the option of 2 x 120mm fans and how the front panel was executed as a whole. The white color looks superb and it is differentiated from typical black cases, too.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> GPU cooling is fairly weak because I have the fans running silently. It's not too much of a concern though as I'll be switching to the Accelero Hybrid cooler soon. If you use higher speed fans on a rad or no rad at all cooling capacity should be pretty decent. I much prefer the design of the PS07 to that of the TJ08-E, personally. I like the option of 2 x 120mm fans and how the front panel was executed as a whole. The white color looks superb and it is differentiated from typical black cases, too.


I get what you mean about the 120mm fans. Plus the fan placement would really help if a second GPU were to be added. Got some AP-15s here that could be used well in that case. I'm thinking of using a Corsair H80 in the lower front fan mount so I won't have to sacrifice GPU temps. Think it's doable? I don't know a thing about modding so it's out of the question.

I didn't like the aluminum trim up front when the PS07 first came out in black. But the white one managed to make it look really nice.

Oh and btw, really nice build man. Will probably pull the trigger once the white PS07 arrives in my country.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> sorry to bother people but i am not sure where to ask. can someone tell me the closest competitor to the ASUS Maximus V GENE? or is there a matx motherboard that is better than that one? thanks


I won the ASRock Z77 Pro4-M and I love it


----------



## illli

so two people recommend the pro4-m.. curious, what makes the pro4 the better?
wow, i just checked and it is half the price of gene V









hm. upon further checking the Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M is $170, but the Z77 Extreme4-M is only $130. not sure the professional is worth the extra cost.


----------



## nexxusdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> so two people recommend the pro4-m.. curious, what makes the pro4 the better?
> wow, i just checked and it is half the price of gene V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hm. upon further checking the Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M is $170, but the Z77 Extreme4-M is only $130. not sure the professional is worth the extra cost.


Pro-4m is actually the cheapest







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157306


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusdev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> so two people recommend the pro4-m.. curious, what makes the pro4 the better?
> wow, i just checked and it is half the price of gene V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hm. upon further checking the Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M is $170, but the Z77 Extreme4-M is only $130. not sure the professional is worth the extra cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-4m is actually the cheapest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157306
Click to expand...

I love it and it works great. I got onsale for $95 at MicroCenter


----------



## mironccr345

How's this?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How's this?


very nice what temps do you get with the dual 480's tho???
EDIT oops my bad theyre 460's right 600Watt for 2 480's i was dreamin lol


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How's this?


i like.

looks like you're a folder, too.
respect.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> very nice what temps do you get with the dual 480's tho???
> EDIT oops my bad theyre 460's right 600Watt for 2 480's i was dreamin lol


Thanks man. I'd need more fans if they were 480's and yes, mOar psu power. =D But the temps right now are 33c idel and 69c when folding. All I have is one intake fan, and not the best cfm either. But, the temps are good. Might get a new fan in the future.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> i like.
> looks like you're a folder, too.
> respect.


Thanks! I contribute when I can.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys, I actually plan on getting a Prodigy... am I not allowed in the club?







It is smaller than the mATX case I was considering.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey guys, I actually plan on getting a Prodigy... am I not allowed in the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is smaller than the mATX case I was considering.


Anything ITX is very welcome here.
I'm sure we all would love to see some new builds with the Prodigy.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Anything ITX is very welcome here.
> I'm sure we all would love to see some new builds with the Prodigy.


It's still pretty small compared to a normal case, but after looking at the dimensions I've realized it may be the largest mini-ITX case. It's probably because the motherboard is horizontal, and it's supposed to be able to fit basically ALL desktop sized components. I still think it's a sweet case though, and look forward to building in it!


----------



## a pet rock

The prodigy is a sexy looking case, but it really is a strange one. It's like they wanted to put a Silver Arrow and a 6990 into an ITX rig, then designed everything else around that. I feel like with that much space they should've been able to make it mATX.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The Prodigy is the easy way into the club.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I think of the prodigy as a big mATX that's as big as small ATX cases but designed around mATX so you can still fit multiple radiators, cooling, etc. Except its designed around ITX instead still allowing custom WC and top of the line hardware.

I think its great!


----------



## TheBadBull

IMO perfect for an overkill LAN-rig. :3


----------



## Twoogle

Is the Asus z77 itx worth the $60 price difference over the ASRock z77? I'm kinda leaning towards the ASRock just because it is cheaper and doesn't seem to have any less features but the Asus does look nice.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> I think of the prodigy as a big mATX that's as big as small ATX cases but designed around mATX so you can still fit multiple radiators, cooling, etc. Except its designed around ITX instead still allowing custom WC and top of the line hardware.
> I think its great!


But.... then why not just use an ITX board in a small ATX case?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> But.... then why not just use an ITX board in a small ATX case?


Because there you can use atx boards instead.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle*
> 
> Is the Asus z77 itx worth the $60 price difference over the ASRock z77? I'm kinda leaning towards the ASRock just because it is cheaper and doesn't seem to have any less features but the Asus does look nice.


I had the same dilemma, but chose the asrock, mainly because it seems to me the only thing it has is the vrm daughterboard. With that in mind, people are still getting good overclocks with the ASrock and people are also complaining that that daughterboard on the asus is getting in the way, which would have been the case for me. Also, the black color scheme is way more appealing, but that is just a personal choice. Overall I htink you would get a better performance boost from putting the 60 bucks towards a better GPU or SSD


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Because there you can use atx boards instead.


Exactly! This case just feels like it's trying to waste space. As pretty as it is, I just don't like the internal layout. They could've fit so much more into that case.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Exactly! This case just feels like it's trying to waste space. As pretty as it is, I just don't like the internal layout. They could've fit so much more into that case.


They made it for overkill in a not-too-big-box.

And if I can say so, they have succeeded.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Well, a similarly sized mATX case cannot fit a full-sized CPU cooler, and would have difficulties with something like a 6990 or watercooling. It's meant to be as small as possible while still housing the largest components.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

what's the best Matx board for 1366? Asus stuff or? interested in building something for this.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

I'd dearly love any advice available over in my Prodigy thread; I've never used an intel m-ITX board before so advice would be appreciated. Last time I used SFF it was a Shuttle S145G v2... that was over 8 years ago!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> what's the best Matx board for 1366? Asus stuff or? interested in building something for this.


The Asus Rampage III Gene is good.
Avoid the EVGA mATX board since that has problems.

I think those are the only two mATX 1366 boards.

EDIT: There is also the MSI X58M board. That has no VRM cooling so I don't recommend using it.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The Asus Rampage III Gene is good.
> Avoid the EVGA mATX board since that has problems.
> I think those are the only two mATX 1366 boards.
> EDIT: There is also the MSI X58M board. That has no VRM cooling so I don't recommend using it.


didn't know the evga had problems







Was looking at it too..

Looks like the asus is my main option then.

maybe i could find a dfi lan party? it looks pretty nice. sigh, options are limited nowadays.


----------



## armourcore9brker

You can try the EVGA board but if I had to choose between them, I'd get the Asus board. Better features.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> what's the best Matx board for 1366? Asus stuff or? interested in building something for this.


I've been using the MSI without issues, 24/7.


----------



## a pet rock

So ever since I flipped the PSU in my SG05 upside-down, my CPU temps have been sky-rocketing. Just now Oblivion crashed when a core hit 95C. I think it's an airflow issue because the temp climbs pretty slowly. Now, that makes sense because there's so little room in the case and only one fan. But I'm just not comfortable letting the PSU be the exhaust fan. If the chip is getting above 50C, it means the PSU is effectively running a hot box test 24/7. Anything I can do short of buying a closed loop?


----------



## staryoshi

Go ahead and use the PSU as an exhaust, that's what I always do in my SUGO builds. an alternative option would be to mod some vents above the IO ports and possibly add a small fan there. The ST45SF should be able to handle the workload, though


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Go ahead and use the PSU as an exhaust, that's what I always do in my SUGO builds. an alternative option would be to mod some vents above the IO ports and possibly add a small fan there. The ST45SF should be able to handle the workload, though


^
Running PSU as exhaust drops temps by about 2 degrees for me.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> ^
> Running PSU as exhaust drops temps by about 2 degrees for me.


The largest impact should be with regard to motherboard temperatures


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> ^
> Running PSU as exhaust drops temps by about 2 degrees for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The largest impact should be with regard to motherboard temperatures
Click to expand...

I didn't get any change, mine runs at about 25 degrees regardless of whether PSU is exhaust, with the CPU at [email protected]


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I didn't get any change, mine runs at about 25 degrees regardless of whether PSU is exhaust, with the CPU at [email protected]


Hmm, I saw sizable improvements in that department, but there are many variables and uniqueness among setups. The old saying "YMMV" applies


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I didn't get any change, mine runs at about 25 degrees regardless of whether PSU is exhaust, with the CPU at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I saw sizable improvements in that department, but there are many variables and uniqueness among setups. The old saying "YMMV" applies
Click to expand...

Indeed. My case has quite a bit of airflow already, unfortunately it's negative pressure, so I have to clean my case once a week to keep the dust out


----------



## a pet rock

Lost 10C switching it around. That puts me at 85C running stock. That really makes me want to get a 620, but then I don't know where I'd put my HDD. Nothing has worked for me so far.

BodenM, keep in mind the differences in cases.


----------



## JoshHunter

Does anybody here know of a CPU cooler that will fit my sig rig?

Intel stock is a bit loud, because the PWM on my MB sucks. Bear in mind its only to cool an i3 so it doesn't have to perform that well, it just has to be consistently quiet.

Board:



Rear of case showing max allowable height of cooler -By my estimate it is 800mm:


----------



## armourcore9brker

Scythe Kozuti would serve your needs just fine. If you want super low profile I like the Silverstone NT-07.


----------



## Jocelyn84

I used to own an ECS H67H2-I and used a Samuel 17 with a Slip Stream PWM (SY1225SL12LM-P). I'm sure an H60 would work as well, but you did mention not wanting to spend too much, so I'd go with a cheap cooler coupled with the Slim Stream I mentioned . What's your budget?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Scythe Kozuti would serve your needs just fine. If you want super low profile I like the Silverstone NT-07.


I would _think_ the 80mm fan on the Kozuti would be far from quiet, but I could be wrong. No idea on the SS cooler.

Edit: The only thing I dislike about the Samuel 17 and a few other low profile coolers would be the mounting being a pain. It's best to turn the board upside down and push two of the four pins threw the board (pre-threaded), so you can screw it into the heatsink.


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Does anybody here know of a CPU cooler that will fit my sig rig?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel stock is a bit loud, because the PWM on my MB sucks. Bear in mind its only to cool an i3 so it doesn't have to perform that well, it just has to be consistently quiet.
> Board:
> 
> Rear of case showing max allowable height of cooler -By my estimate it is 800mm:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Scythe Kozuti would serve your needs just fine. If you want super low profile I like the Silverstone NT-07.


My choice would be a Prolimatech Samuel 17 - 45mm height all by itself (70mm with a 120mm fan).


----------



## JoshHunter

Thanks very much guys!

An H60 could be a good bet. Or the Kuhler 620.

The Samuel looks super good, but I'm guessing it'll be expensive.

I haven't set myself a budget as of yet, but I wouldn't like to spend toooo much, I'm in New Zealand, so everything costs a little bit more, so I'd probably want to cap it at 70nzd. Which would probably be the equivalent ofa 40/50usd cooler over in the states, considering the prices here.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Sameul 17 is $40-50 USD, though I did get my brand new (open box) for $20 USD. Regardless of which cooler you go with, I strongly recommend the Scythe fan mentioned above (0-1500rpm and quiet).


----------



## JoshHunter

I just replied but for some reason my post isn't appearing, so prepare for a double post









The Samuel is quite expensive here, and the Thermalright options, and Kozuti, are not available here. I think the Kuhler 620 would be the best option because its a lot cheaper than the H60 and wouldn't add an extra fan, as I'd be using the existing exhaust. Another thing, is the pump audible on the 620?


----------



## DNytAftr

i got a antec 920 and a 620 and cant hear the pump at all







the h60 is pretty quite as well


----------



## JoshHunter

The H60 is 50% more expensive than the Kuhler 620 here haha. My country has a pretty strange market when it comes to PC components.

For example, the 690 is 2500nzd and the 680 is 850nzd...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> I just replied but for some reason my post isn't appearing, so prepare for a double post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Samuel is quite expensive here, and the Thermalright options, and Kozuti, are not available here. I think the Kuhler 620 would be the best option because its a lot cheaper than the H60 and wouldn't add an extra fan, as I'd be using the existing exhaust. Another thing, is the pump audible on the 620?


Yes, when I mention the H60, I assume everyone knows I mean either the H60 or 620 lol. Anyway, it should be fine noise wise, but if you do happen to get a noisy pump, hook it up before installing and shake the pump and radiator a little to get out the air bubbles.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Still working on it. Got the materials. Just finalizing designs. I'll start a build log once I finish everything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



UPDATES!

So it's been a while since I showed what I've changed but it's quite a bit more refined.

For overall changes:
I have changed from a contact touch based terminal to a PCI-e slot for the extra wires. What I would do is to take an IDE based ribbon cable and cut it in half. Now I have a male and female end with wires already wired up so all I have to do is solder the wires to where they need to go next.
This is currently in debate as we consider DB cables as a possibility. (If anyone has a cable to test the impedance of a joint that'd be great!)
I am currently debating if I want to bother with a DAC or something internally for sound. I recently purchased a Fiio E10 DAC/AMP and I love the way it sounds. If I can run the DAC off of USB, I can find a spot inside for better sound. I am still contemplating whether this is a worthwhile endeavor. I might use a GrubDAC.

First up is the Mobile Module.

I had to change around the front panel and was able to incorporate two 80mm fans.
There were no buttons that fit small enough so I am planning on using two buttons similar to that of a laptop mousepad using micro-switches. This will be smoked acrylic with an LED below it. I will try to find a way to diffuse the light evenly over the button. These buttons are the red and yellow rectangles below.


















Next up is the Desktop Module.

This one is a bit more complicated.
I added two top down 80mm fans to cool the Mobo Module. I also added four 40mm fans to cool the Mobo Module as well (These are dependent on how quiet they are). Lastly, I added two 40mm fans in the front for HDD cooling. I might just upgrade those two to a slim 80mm even if it means that most of it is blocked by the HDDs.
I might do custom buttons like on the Mobile Module but for simplicity, I am leaving it at a couple of bulgin switches.
I'd like opinions on the fan holes too. I kind of like the chopped circle look but what is your opinion on it?

























Alternate fan layout:









Individual fan duct holes or just one long hole?









The biggest thing that I need to think about is overall external design. I am good when it comes to internal layouts, I am just not the artistic type.







Ideas?


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Still working on it. Got the materials. Just finalizing designs. I'll start a build log once I finish everything.


Wow! I'm very very impressed with your designs. I would totally pay top dollar if you ever decide to start selling these, but there would need to be more intake than exhaust.


----------



## evil jerry

I have looked around the forum and I've lurked in here many times and always in awe because I love micro atx builds. I'm considering picking up a NZXT Vulcan as i'm so in love with The Jesus and his vulcan that has been retired. Is there any other beefed up Vulcan case mods anybody can think of on the top of there thread. I'm just trying to build some ideas before I order the case.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Wow! I'm very very impressed with your designs. I would totally pay top dollar if you ever decide to start selling these, but there would need to be more intake than exhaust.


All the fans shown are intake. More than likely filtered as well. I don't believe in negative pressure.








Also measurements:
Mobo Module: 176.24mm*179.24mm*70.6mm = 2.23L
Mobile Module: 207.24mm*179.24mm*97.74mm= 3.63L
Desktop Module: 364.17mm*225.2mm*115.3mm = 9.45L
Smaller than an SG05 in volume.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> All the fans shown are intake. More than likely filtered as well. I don't believe in negative pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also measurements:
> Mobo Module: 176.24mm*179.24mm*70.6mm = 2.23L
> Mobile Module: 207.24mm*179.24mm*97.74mm= 3.63L
> Desktop Module: 364.17mm*225.2mm*115.3mm = 9.45L
> Smaller than an SG05 in volume.


Yes, I just asked my partner (not that you need to be one for something like this, but she's a physicist) and she was quick to correct me lol. Think you may ever sell these? I want a Mobile Module with dual card support xD

Edit: Nevermind I want the Desktop Module lol


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Yes, I just asked my partner (not that you need to be one for something like this, but she's a physicist) and she was quick to correct me lol. Think you may ever sell these? I want a Mobile Module with dual card support xD
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I want the Desktop Module lol


Well this is a prototype. I do hope to commercialize the design one day once I get it more streamlined. A site I go on quite a bit Losias specializes in SFF builds and hopefully will have some products to market.

Problem I am running into right now is that PCI-e slots are only rated for 50 cycles of insert/remove so I have to find a way to make things last longer. You can really commercialize a design that has those kind of maintenance issues.

I have also been considering scaling it up to mATX and even (bleh) ATX if people wanted. Goal right now is to develop a flexible base that I can expand into other ranges when I need to.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Well this is a prototype. I do hope to commercialize the design one day once I get it more streamlined. A site I go on quite a bit Losias specializes in SFF builds and hopefully will have some products to market.
> Problem I am running into right now is that *PCI-e slots are only rated for 50 cycles of insert/remove so I have to find a way to make things last longer.* You can really commercialize a design that has those kind of maintenance issues.
> I have also been considering scaling it up to mATX and even (bleh) ATX if people wanted. Goal right now is to develop a flexible base that I can expand into other ranges when I need to.


Really?


----------



## fakeblood

my TJ08E


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Really?


Can't find it right now but PCI-SIG has the standard set at 50.

There is the chance that even if the standard is 50, manufacturers will make them stronger just so they don't have to deal with RMAs as soon. I'm not sure. But that's what I found through research.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> my TJ08E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a very sexy case sir.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Yes, I just asked my partner (not that you need to be one for something like this, but she's a physicist) and she was quick to correct me lol. Think you may ever sell these? I want a Mobile Module with dual card support xD
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I want the Desktop Module lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is a prototype. I do hope to commercialize the design one day once I get it more streamlined. A site I go on quite a bit Losias specializes in SFF builds and hopefully will have some products to market.
> 
> Problem I am running into right now is that PCI-e slots are only rated for 50 cycles of insert/remove so I have to find a way to make things last longer. You can really commercialize a design that has those kind of maintenance issues.
> 
> I have also been considering scaling it up to mATX and even (bleh) ATX if people wanted. Goal right now is to develop a flexible base that I can expand into other ranges when I need to.
Click to expand...

EL BASTARDO! I thought of doing this for the Instructables Make It Real contest, but I ran out of time to actually design the damn thing








I reckon you should put it on Kickstarter, you'd easily get funding to mass-produce it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> EL BASTARDO! I thought of doing this for the Instructables Make It Real contest, but I ran out of time to actually design the damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you should put it on Kickstarter, you'd easily get funding to mass-produce it.


I'm still in the prototyping stage. Gotta have some time where I'm the only person with a design like this.









Realistically speaking, a fully mainstream design probably wouldn't come up until at least 2013. I can make a niche design that's similar to my prototype but I still have to do full testing and everything else. It'd have to be bundled with a server PSU too since that is what I use to make the model.

Timeline is probably close to as follows: Finish prototype model. Revise and improve. Revise and Improve again. Make a few test models. Send them around and see how other people use them. Revise and improve. Release a fully mainstream model.

Anywhere in there I could start the kickstarter thing but it'd be quite a bit of pressure to finish then. I'd like to have it down to a process at that point.


----------



## JoshHunter

That TJ08-E is epic. I feel sorry for your board's VRMs though...


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> EL BASTARDO! I thought of doing this for the Instructables Make It Real contest, but I ran out of time to actually design the damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you should put it on Kickstarter, you'd easily get funding to mass-produce it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the prototyping stage. Gotta have some time where I'm the only person with a design like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically speaking, a fully mainstream design probably wouldn't come up until at least 2013. I can make a niche design that's similar to my prototype but I still have to do full testing and everything else. It'd have to be bundled with a server PSU too since that is what I use to make the model.
> 
> Timeline is probably close to as follows: Finish prototype model. Revise and improve. Revise and Improve again. Make a few test models. Send them around and see how other people use them. Revise and improve. Release a fully mainstream model.
> 
> Anywhere in there I could start the kickstarter thing but it'd be quite a bit of pressure to finish then. I'd like to have it down to a process at that point.
Click to expand...

I see your point. For PSUs, take a look at the 600w ones from the HP Proliant ML570. I have 3 here, I can take one out and measure it if you want.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I see your point. For PSUs, take a look at the 600w ones from the HP Proliant ML570. I have 3 here, I can take one out and measure it if you want.


Current one I am building around is a SuperMicro PWS-563-1H. It's a 560/600W PSU.
76mm*40mm*280mm


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I see your point. For PSUs, take a look at the 600w ones from the HP Proliant ML570. I have 3 here, I can take one out and measure it if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Current one I am building around is a SuperMicro PWS-563-1H. It's a 560/600W PSU.
> 76mm*40mm*280mm
Click to expand...

Nice, really thin.


----------



## MoMurda

armourcore that design looks great! But on the mobile design how is the GPU going to get any air?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> armourcore that design looks great! But on the mobile design how is the GPU going to get any air?


These are just temporary cutouts for right now. But I do plan to have them filtered and have a proper mesh or drilled out holes or something. Most likely filtered mesh.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

new question... what's some of the better m/atx cases? looking at the in win br665 or the lian li pc-v354b, heard there were minor problems mounting the intel liquid cooler in the lian li unless you do it via the bottom front fan but that is the cooler I had picked. Just looking at options.


----------



## a pet rock

Depends on what size you want. A lot of people like the Fractal mATX cases, but they're basically the same size as a mid-tower. Silverstone has the TJ-08e and PS-07 that are both freaking awesome, in my opinion. Lian-Li also has cases like the PC-A04 that are really nice. If you're looking for cube cases, you're basically stuck with Lian-Li's PC-V35x and Silverstone Sugo 1 or 2.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Depends on what size you want. A lot of people like the Fractal mATX cases, but they're basically the same size as a mid-tower. Silverstone has the TJ-08e and PS-07 that are both freaking awesome, in my opinion. Lian-Li also has cases like the PC-A04 that are really nice. If you're looking for cube cases, you're basically stuck with Lian-Li's PC-V35x and Silverstone Sugo 1 or 2.


I am coming from an sr-2 in a blackhawk ultra sitting on my desk to this, I was trying to make it to where it'd sit off on the corner of my desk rather than on half of the entire thing being taken up









My options are pretty open, I am just an oddball about buying a bigger case as I feel like I should have gotten a bigger mobo in doing that.


----------



## staryoshi

Silverstone SST-PS07W IMO







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192 It's not perfect, but it's not bad at all. It looks sharp, too. No more drab black cases for me


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

I can't wait to see some Prodigy builds.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I've already decided what my next build would be in: Silverstone Prodigy in white. I wonder if there are any x79 mini-itx boards out there? If not a z77 board will do with either a 680 or 7970. Maybe I'll get a 6870 for Hackintosh support as well or just wait for the next line-up of imacs to come out with support for Southern Islands or Kepler.

EDIT: Bitfinix Prodigy. It's a little early for me


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I've already decided what my next build would be in: Silverstone Prodigy in white. I wonder if there are any x79 mini-itx boards out there? If not a z77 board will do with either a 680 or 7970. Maybe I'll get a 6870 for Hackintosh support as well or just wait for the next line-up of imacs to come out with support for Southern Islands or Kepler.


Bitfenix prodigy*


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I've already decided what my next build would be in: *Bitfenix* Prodigy in white. I wonder if there are any x79 mini-itx boards out there? If not a z77 board will do with either a 680 or 7970. Maybe I'll get a 6870 for Hackintosh support as well or just wait for the next line-up of imacs to come out with support for Southern Islands or Kepler.


FTFY









EDIT: Bull beat me to it, by 2 seconds.

PS: there aren't any LGA2011 mITX boards because of the physical socket size (it's XBOX HUEG). There are some mATX LGA2011 boards though, like the ASUS Rampage IV GENE and the ASRock X79 Extreme4-M


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Bull beat me to it, by 2 seconds.


:3

You ninja-edited before I could say "Beat you to it"


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Bull beat me to it, by 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> You ninja-edited before I could say "Beat you to it"
Click to expand...


----------



## mfb412

My own rig doesn't count, my case is ATX, but the motherboard is mATX.
And this friday i built a computer for a friend that consisted of an AMD A8 3870K, 4 GB of DDR3 1333, an Asus F1A75M-PRO, VTX3D HD6850 (which only cost a measly 104 euros), all contained in a Fractal Design Core 1000 mATX case


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> I can't wait to see some Prodigy builds.


I can. Bitfenix Prodigy is









At 27 23.41L it is massive for an mITX case and tries to meet unnecessary conditions. The Prodigy is not the direction that SFF should be heading.

Yeah, I openly hate the Prodigy and most everything it stands for.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Silverstone SST-PS07W IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192 It's not perfect, but it's not bad at all. It looks sharp, too. No more drab black cases for me


you sir... are awesome. seems to be just what I was looking for with mounting options for fans and still a simple yet sharper look, price is great as well.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> you sir... are awesome. seems to be just what I was looking for with mounting options for fans and still a simple yet sharper look, price is great as well.


Two things to note: You can remove all of the 3.5"/2.5" drive bays near the front intakes and you can remove the heatsink support on the bottom of the case. Also, you can mount a 240mm rad in the front intake, but you'll have to offset the screws up a level and your first 5.25" bay will be unusable (except for cables and internal devices).

I'm using a Corsair H100 in mine - I am using push fans now instead of pull, but the mounting steps are the same.





This case is fairly flexible, accommodating both water and air cooling.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I can. Bitfenix Prodigy is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 27L it is massive for an mITX case and tries to meet unnecessary conditions. The Prodigy is not the direction that SFF should be heading.
> Yeah, I openly hate the Prodigy and most everything it stands for.


And here I thought I was the only one who disliked this case. I mean, seriously. A case that big should be mATX. That said, I still think it's a nice looking case. Just change the guts to something worthwhile.


----------



## trulsrohk

I like the case if it were a micro as well....I initially saw it and thought it was a micro atx based on the size, so it is basically a micro board that only takes mini itx so that you have more room. It is like a super tower version of an itx build. Defeats the purpose IMHO


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> I like the case if it were a micro as well....I initially saw it and thought it was a micro atx based on the size, so it is basically a micro board that only takes mini itx so that you have more room. It is like a super tower version of an itx build. Defeats the purpose IMHO


+1. If you're going to go small, go small. If you want to stay big, stay big. But don't say you're going small and then try to claim your massive case counts as SFF because of the internals. That's like saying a Chevy Suburban counts as a compact just because a family of dwarves are driving it.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> +1. If you're going to go small, go small. If you want to stay big, stay big. But don't say you're going small and then try to claim your massive case counts as SFF because of the internals. That's like saying a Chevy Suburban counts as a compact just because a family of dwarves are driving it.


"BitFenix Prodigy: Making the small form factor big." That's a good slogan, right?







I'm tempted to try it out for my girlfriend's rig, but the SUGO 05 is a reliable little trooper.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys, I'm going to be building in the Prodigy come early July, I'll show pictures for all of you.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> "BitFenix Prodigy: Making the small form factor big." That's a good slogan, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to try it out for my girlfriend's rig, but the SUGO 05 is a reliable little trooper.


yeah it appears to be only slightly smaller then a temjin tj08e with it's only pros compared to it that it has slightly better drop in water cooling capabilities, but on the downside you are limited to one GPU and the much more feature stripped mobo form factor


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> +1. If you're going to go small, go small. If you want to stay big, stay big. But don't say you're going small and then try to claim your massive case counts as SFF because of the internals. That's like saying a Chevy Suburban counts as a compact just because a family of dwarves are driving it.


what are you trying to say about my FT02 with an ITX mobo and a 7970 inside?







some people don't like large mobo's with unused expansion slots







besides, when i upgrade, this mobo fits perfectly inside a SG08









in all honesty tho, I don't mind a "larger" ITX case as long as the space isn't wasted. meaning if it's large because can take a large tower HSF like a phantek or something, I can make justification for using a larger ITX case. for people who REALLY like liquid cooling, the prodigy may be their thing... i'd never buy one, but we all have our own little insanities.


----------



## Qasual

I have a Prodigy being sent in and I am very excited to build a medium sized powerhouse.








Also I am learning new things in other parts of this forum that I never ventured out to see yet.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> +1. If you're going to go small, go small. If you want to stay big, stay big. But don't say you're going small and then try to claim your massive case counts as SFF because of the internals. That's like saying a Chevy Suburban counts as a compact just because a family of dwarves are driving it.


Where'd you get internal dimensions?
The ones listed on our site includes everything from thumb screws in the back, front panel, and the top and bottom handles.
You're looking at approx 250W x 270H x 330D (22-23L) Exact dimensions are in my office, but I'm at Computex.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Where'd you get internal dimensions?
> The ones listed on our site includes everything from thumb screws in the back, front panel, and the top and bottom handles.
> You're looking at approx 250W x 270H x 330D (22-23L) Exact dimensions are in my office, but I'm at Computex.


My mistake, my initial value of 27L was mixed up with another case I measured at the time. I edited my original post. (340 mm) * (280 mm) * (246 mm) = 23.4192 liters

I asked you in the original announcement thread what the dimensions of the cube part were and you just ignored me. So I got them off of a SKU file. SFF gets convoluted designs and internal layouts so I measure from external dimensions of the panels. I don't bother including things like thumbscrews but front panels are a part of it.

All people are doing is praising how good of a design it is and how this is great for SFF. What this design does is take the ATX approach by fitting _everything_ inside of it without regards to what is really necessary. You don't need a 160mm cooler to cool a CPU. You don't need to make sure to fit a super massive ATX psu inside of it. You don't need a ton of HDDs to fit inside of it. By taking this ATX approach, it ignores the whole point of SFF and will end up exactly how ATX cases are, a ton of space not filled by anyone except a very small minority.

Will people use all the space? Sure, some will. Will it revolutionize the SFF space? Not at all. This design it not something extremely different either. Cubitek did something with almost the exact same layout internally over a year ago with the Mini-tank.

What I am tired of is the fanfare associated with this case. It is nothing truly special in the SFF realm. It is just another mITX case that tries to do a lot of things and fails at a bunch of other things. To claim that it is such a game changer is stupid.

In summary, the Bitfenix Prodigy is simply an ATX case shrunk down to the mITX form factor. I don't think it is a good case and I hope that other manufacturers do not follow suit. It is mediocre at best.


----------



## xbournex

Which aspect besides "size" does it fail at a bunch of other things?


----------



## Jackeduphard

SO many cool cases and things done ... makes me want to spend money I swore not to ... might have to make this kind of thing a fall project!


----------



## enkay

i think im going to go with the prodigy, i was going to get the sg08 but i think it will be a little to cramped, and i thought this was a little to big at first, but after seeing the unboxing and as linus was handling it, i can see me taking this 1 or 2 times a week to my work or my buddies house, no point of going really small if its going to spend most time on my desk.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Which aspect besides "size" does it fail at a bunch of other things?


I think what armourcore9brker means is that it fails at the whole concept of SFF especially in the ITX arena. it's more accurate to view it as a competitor for the3 TJ08-E for it's liquid cooling aspect, but overall, its does not offer something that is "revolutionary" or needed in the ITX arena. liquid cooling for ITX in it's current state is only required so that sufficient cooling is supplied to an extremely small case. that is not the reason for the prodigy. it's there to supply a reason for liquid cooling nuts to put liquid into a system







ITX can NOT currently be overclocked high enough to require that amount of liquid cooling so the point is moot in actual engineering point of view.

what armourcore9brker does fail to grasp is that everyone have their own little insanities and want to build things just alittle different. so there is a market for it. it's just not a logical market


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Which aspect besides "size" does it fail at a bunch of other things?


That this as positively as possible!








Cons:
- Its too big
- WC capabilities are good but not enough to warrant the size.
- The HDD capabilities are limited with the inclusion of WC? I may be wrong!
- I cant judge anythying else without owning the case unfortunetly!

Pros:
- Lots of pros good work


----------



## a pet rock

I think it's a really silly case. It's almost as big as the PS07. 9.8" x 10.6" x 14.1" (WHD, and 15.9" high with the handles, going off the specs on bitfenix page) compared to 8.27" x 14.73" x 15.75" in the mATX PS07. I just feel like there's a whole lot of wasted space, which is the exact opposite of what SFF is all about. Now it has the huge advantage of looking great, but I've always bought function over form or I wouldn't be in SFF.

On an unrelated note, I think my PSU has some terrible coil whine. What causes it? How do I get rid of it? Could heat be an issue, since my CPU vents into it and gets incredibly hot?

Following that, my stock i5-750 is getting up into 90C running games. Is that normal or did I get a crappy mount? I feel like that's highly likely considering how much I fumbled around with those damned push pins.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Which aspect besides "size" does it fail at a bunch of other things?


It's an excellent product but there is one thing that's a dealbreaker for me. Unlike the Cubitek Mini-Tank, one of the HDD cages have to come out with a long GPU in. The layouts for both are otherwise quite similar, except for the lack of built in watercooling at the top for the Mini-Tank. But it should be quite easy to modify the top panel of the Mini-Tank to accommodate a 240 radiator, which is what I plan to do.


----------



## Hamy144

My scratch built M-ITX case



more details in the work log

EDIT: only cost £10 in materials much cheaper than the cases you spent £100 on


----------



## kdon

Hey Guys, been lurking this thread for a while, and have decided to downsize from this inane phantom to something more LAN-able. I would love to have a case around the size of the TJ08-E (so I can keep the NH-D14). I would just straight up buy the TJ08-E, but I've heard terrible things about the AP181 fan noise. Any suggestions on this case or other similarly sized cases that can house an NH-D14 would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Hey Guys, been lurking this thread for a while, and have decided to downsize from this inane phantom to something more LAN-able. I would love to have a case around the size of the TJ08-E (so I can keep the NH-D14). I would just straight up buy the TJ08-E, but I've heard terrible things about the AP181 fan noise. Any suggestions on this case or other similarly sized cases that can house an NH-D14 would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks


Why not just change the fans


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Why not just change the fans


180mm fans are kind of hard to come by :/ Just kind of looking for a first hand experience with it I guess. Thanks for your input though


----------



## a pet rock

I haven't heard anything bad about the AP181's noise?


----------



## staryoshi

Grab a SST-PS07 instead of the TJ08-E








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163186
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192

It is similar but with 2 x 120mm fans in the front.

The front is made of plastic, but it looks good and it's functional.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> 180mm fans are kind of hard to come by :/ Just kind of looking for a first hand experience with it I guess. Thanks for your input though


Hmm. I noticed silverstone does make different series of the fan like the FN and FM. Have you read any reviews that they make any noise ?


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Hmm. I noticed silverstone does make different series of the fan like the FN and FM. Have you read any reviews that they make any noise ?


I read it in this thread somewhere... hmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Grab a SST-PS07 instead of the TJ08-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163186
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192
> It is similar but with 2 x 120mm fans in the front.
> The front is made of plastic, but it looks good and it's functional.


Doh the front is so hideous!! Haha thanks for the suggestion, that case definitely just made the short list!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I haven't heard anything bad about the AP181's noise?


Ahh okay, I read a complaint in this thread, but it looks like they might just be fine after all!

Thanks for everyone for their prompt help


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> I read it in this thread somewhere... hmm
> Doh the front is so hideous!! Haha thanks for the suggestion, that case definitely just made the short list!
> Ahh okay, I read a complaint in this thread, but it looks like they might just be fine after all!
> Thanks for everyone for their prompt help


The front panel on the white model looks great in person







IMO anyway.

Also, I just crunched the numbers on the volume of cases such as the SUGO 05, SST-PS07, and the Prodigy... and the Prodigy really is massive. I can fit a good amount of equipment in the SUGO 05 without modification... The Prodigy is an interesting and bold offering, but a smaller model would be nice. An ITX case should hold most graphics cards (but not all), 1-2 2.5" drives or 1 3.5" drive or 1 2.5" and 1 3.5" drive and a 120mm AiO water cooler IMO.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The front panel on the white model looks great in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO anyway.
> Also, I just crunched the numbers on the volume of cases such as the SUGO 05, SST-PS07, and the Prodigy... and the Prodigy really is massive. I can fit a good amount of equipment in the SUGO 05 without modification... The Prodigy is an interesting and bold offering, but a smaller model would be nice. An ITX case should hold most graphics cards (but not all), 1-2 2.5" drives or 1 3.5" drive or 1 2.5" and 1 3.5" drive and a 120mm AiO water cooler IMO.


Yeah my first option was indeed the Prodigy w/ asus z77-i, but that board is the same price as a Maximus V Gene , and the TJ08-e is practically the same size? I don't know if I would ever touch SLI again as I really like not having to mess with settings to get good performance, so the ITX prodigy seems like a safe bet here.

TL;DR What would you do if you had the choice here? Probably just going to toss a 670 in it, as the price/performance there is great.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Yeah my first option was indeed the Prodigy w/ asus z77-i, but that board is the same price as a Maximus V Gene , and the TJ08-e is practically the same size? I don't know if I would ever touch SLI again as I really like not having to mess with settings to get good performance, so the ITX prodigy seems like a safe bet here.
> TL;DR What would you do if you had the choice here? Probably just going to toss a 670 in it, as the price/performance there is great.


Go MATX - The Maximus V Gene is awesome and you'll have the the option for SLI or adding another PCIE device such as a sound card down the road. You can also remove the HDD bays if you want to mount a radiator in the front of the case. I've had nothing but smooth sailing and strong performance with the Max V Gene so far


----------



## Qasual

At eighty dollars, it's tough to go wrong. I always wanted to build something "smaller" but not super small form factor. I also think the Prodigy is beautiful haha

Edit: But I do wish for one more pcie slot. .


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Go MATX - The Maximus V Gene is awesome and you'll have the the option for SLI or adding another PCIE device such as a sound card down the road. You can also remove the HDD bays if you want to mount a radiator in the front of the case. I've had nothing but smooth sailing and strong performance with the Max V Gene so far


Awesome! Thanks for the input! The only thing that I'm hesitant about is the loss of WiFi going from the itx board to the Max V Gene, though I don't really know if it the onboard wifi/antennae are good enough to game on with a reasonably good signal. Any experience with this?


----------



## longroadtrip

I like the prodigy...I think it strikes a nice balance for those of us that do watercooled SFF builds. Is it a little larger, sure, but it's not supposed to be a wesena ITX2...Of course, I think the M8 is the perfect size for an ATX case too


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the input! The only thing that I'm hesitant about is the loss of WiFi going from the itx board to the Max V Gene, though I don't really know if it the onboard wifi/antennae are good enough to game on with a reasonably good signal. Any experience with this?


I'll let you know in a couple weeks once I build mine


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the input! The only thing that I'm hesitant about is the loss of WiFi going from the itx board to the Max V Gene, though I don't really know if it the onboard wifi/antennae are good enough to game on with a reasonably good signal. Any experience with this?


can you possibly change the arial maybe even gett an extension for it to another arial? im guessing your mobo has no pci slots for a wifi card?
this

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/322318073/WiFi_Antenna_RP_SMA_Extension_Cable_For.jpg + this
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00uBPTOpvCryoe/WiFi-2-4GHz-Rubber-Antenna-PPD-WF-2400-05-7-.jpg
or just the second one? what you think


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> can you possibly change the arial maybe even gett an extension for it to another arial? im guessing your mobo has no pci slots for a wifi card?
> this
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/322318073/WiFi_Antenna_RP_SMA_Extension_Cable_For.jpg + this
> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00uBPTOpvCryoe/WiFi-2-4GHz-Rubber-Antenna-PPD-WF-2400-05-7-.jpg
> or just the second one? what you think


I realized that the maximus V Gene has a mini pci-e/msata slot that I think I can use to attach a wifi addon card, so I think I'm in the clear







Thanks!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> I realized that the maximus V Gene has a mini pci-e/msata slot that I think I can use to attach a wifi addon card, so I think I'm in the clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


ahh ok sweet good luck


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys - I've got a question. I'm comparing two H77 boards - this ASUS one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131841

and this ASRock:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157311

The ASUS is ten more dollars, but I'm not sure what features it has. I notice that the ASUS board has Virtu MVP and the ASrock one does not. Is that worth ten bucks? And when will that Zotac H77 ITX board be coming to the US?

Thanks guys,


----------



## Nocturin

If you want to use quicksync and the onboard with the discrete, then yes the 10$ is worth it.

Personally,

I have not yet installed Virtu, even though my computer supports it.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

I'm wondering - if I have a CPU that doesn't support overclocking (an i5-3450) is getting a Z77 ITX MB worth the extra cost? This board is for a mini-ITX gaming build.


----------



## JoshHunter

I personally don't think so. The whole point of the awesomeness of the Z77-I Deluxe is the Digi+ VRM, which quickly becomes pointless if you're using a locked chip. The board has other good features, but there's probably a cheaper board that has WiFi, such as a Zotac.


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> I personally don't think so. The whole point of the awesomeness of the Z77-I Deluxe is the Digi+ VRM, which quickly becomes pointless if you're using a locked chip. The board has other good features, but there's probably a cheaper board that has WiFi, such as a Zotac.


If it is anything like their Z68 ITX then I wouldn't touch the Zotac Z77 with a 10m ugly pole, go for a cheaper H77 variant if there is no OCing involved.


----------



## JoshHunter

Do you not like the way it looks or is it a bad board?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Do you not like the way it looks or is it a bad board?


I wouldn't say it's a _bad_ board as such, but it's not really that good either. Zotac is terrible with BIOS updates too, with their Z68 mITX board (I think), people's boards were bricked by a BIOS update. I'd take the ASRock/ASUS Z77/H77 mITX boards over Zotac's boards any day of the week.


----------



## JoshHunter

Ah okay, that's lucky, because I nearly went with the Zotac over my ECS. I was hesitant to buy an ECS board but I'm actually really happy with it


----------



## staryoshi

If overclocking is not a concern I'd grab the ASRock H77 ITX board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157311


----------



## Twoogle

If anyone here has a PC-Q11 would you be able to measure the distance between the bottom of the second pci slot and the very bottom of the case?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle*
> 
> If anyone here has a PC-Q11 would you be able to measure the distance between the bottom of the second pci slot and the very bottom of the case?


Its a hair over 2". Thats from the edge of the cutout on the back for the lower PCI slot, so an expansion card may be a little bit closer to the bottom of the case.


----------



## axipher

Major update to my Design Core 1000 Build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000-custom-wc-underway/350_50#post_17435831



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BodenM

My HD6850 decided to kick the bucket about 30min ago, it's getting mailed off to be replaced by a 7850 or 7770


----------



## a pet rock

Just got a Kuhler 620. Biggest pain in my ass I've ever had to install in a computer, ever. That being said, I'm excited to see how well it cools compared to that dreadful stock cooler. Also, I currently haven't put the rig all back together yet. She's was being testy with me and I need to play some GW2, so right now my HDD is sitting on a piece of foam on my desk hanging out of the rig cables going everywhere. I might take some pics but they're ugly and I need to get some game on.


----------



## Scorpion49

The UPS man just brought me goodies! I'm excited, I can finally get rid of my temporary full ATX setup. Since ASRock has failed me for the last time (Yes, I imagined saying that in a darth vader voice) I decided to give Asus a go. Stupid Newegg charging me tax and shipping, but Amazon doesn't stock the P8Z77-I Deluxe with prime availability.


----------



## WiSK

Grats on your purchase Scorpion49, looks good








Could you do me a quick favour and measure the height of the VRM daughterboard?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Grats on your purchase Scorpion49, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you do me a quick favour and measure the height of the VRM daughterboard?


With my crummy wooden ruler I get ~1 3/4" tall from the board itself. Hope that helps.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> With my crummy wooden ruler I get ~1 3/4" tall from the board itself. Hope that helps.


Less than 50mm including the board itself then. Thanks REP+


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


_Nice purchase_








Mine will arrive Wednesday, next week


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: so small!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The UPS man just brought me goodies! I'm excited, I can finally get rid of my temporary full ATX setup. Since ASRock has failed me for the last time (Yes, I imagined saying that in a darth vader voice) I decided to give Asus a go. Stupid Newegg charging me tax and shipping, but Amazon doesn't stock the P8Z77-I Deluxe with prime availability.





Nice! Must see moAr pics. What case are you going to use?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Must see moAr pics. What case are you going to use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> _Nice purchase_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will arrive Wednesday, next week


Its basically the same build I was using before my ASRock board decided to crap out on me and take my CPU with it.

Lian Li PC-Q11A
Asus P8Z77-I
i5 3570k
8GB Corsair DDR3
128GB Samsung 830
500GB 2.5" HDD
EVGA GTX 670
Silverstone 450w SFX PSU

Ran into a little snag installing it though, the VRM riser interferes with the H60 I was using before, so I had to "accomodate" it for now. Custom loop is coming I just haven't decided how I want to do it yet.


----------



## Volvo

Recently got my Fractal Define Mini. Pics to come soon.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I want to see what interest people have in a current project we're working on over at Losias.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confusis*
> I present to the community - the LOSIAS DTX-Z77
> 
> M-DTX form factor (any M-ITX chassis that supports dual slot cards automatically supports M-DTX!)
> Socket 1155 for Intel Ivybridge/Sandybridge processors
> Dual DDR3 RAM slots
> Dual PCIe x16 V2 slots (V3 with Ivybridge processor)
> 
> Rear I/O features:
> 4x USB3.0
> 2x USB2.0
> 2x DVI
> 1x HDMI
> 1x GbE port
> 1x eSATA
> 7.1 channel audio with optical SPDIF
> PS/2 port
> 
> Board headers include:
> 3x 4 pin PWM fan headers
> 1x front panel audio
> 2x USB3.0 headers
> 
> Also:
> 4x SATA 6GB/s
> 
> (logo on chipset obscured as it is in development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to finalise everything and then contact Zotac, ECS and whatnot to get their views on the subject.


----------



## SalisburySteak

This might not be beastly, but I just bought a 2500k, zotac z 68 itx for $340 and I'm going to put them in a bitfenix prodigy (white) with my 6850.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> This might not be beastly, but I just bought a 2500k, zotac z 68 itx for $340 and I'm going to put them in a bitfenix prodigy (white) with my 6850.


Ouch man 340 for both of those?


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Ouch man 340 for both of those?










Seriously dude ***? 3570k + Z68 would be the same. Or cheaper if you bought from Microcenter. Is it too late to return? Microcenter's got a deal where if you buy a 3570k with an ASRock Z77E-ITX they knock another $50 off the motherboard. $189.99 for the 3570k and $99.99 for the ASRock.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude ***? 3570k + Z68 would be the same. Or cheaper if you bought from Microcenter. Is it too late to return? Microcenter's got a deal where if you buy a 3570k with an ASRock Z77E-ITX they knock another $50 off the motherboard. $189.99 for the 3570k and $99.99 for the ASRock.


AFAIK microcenter doesn't carry ITX mobos, at least that's what the guy there told me when I bought my 3570k. So there wouldn't be the 50 dollar off thing. As for the 340 you paid for those, you got robbed, I got my 3570k and z77E ITX for that price, see if you can return!


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> AFAIK microcenter doesn't carry ITX mobos, at least that's what the guy there told me when I bought my 3570k. So there wouldn't be the 50 dollar off thing. As for the 340 you paid for those, you got robbed, I got my 3570k and z77E ITX for that price, see if you can return!


ASRock Z77E-ITX
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0392376 (select different stores in the drop down to see which one has it in stock)

Intel 3570k
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0388577

Add both to your cart and watch the price drop on the motherboard. It's automatic.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I want to see what interest people have in a current project we're working on over at Losias.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confusis*
> I present to the community - the LOSIAS DTX-Z77
> M-DTX form factor (any M-ITX chassis that supports dual slot cards automatically supports M-DTX!)
> Socket 1155 for Intel Ivybridge/Sandybridge processors
> Dual DDR3 RAM slots
> Dual PCIe x16 V2 slots (V3 with Ivybridge processor)
> Rear I/O features:
> 4x USB3.0
> 2x USB2.0
> 2x DVI
> 1x HDMI
> 1x GbE port
> 1x eSATA
> 7.1 channel audio with optical SPDIF
> PS/2 port
> Board headers include:
> 3x 4 pin PWM fan headers
> 1x front panel audio
> 2x USB3.0 headers
> Also:
> 4x SATA 6GB/s
> (logo on chipset obscured as it is in development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to finalise everything and then contact Zotac, ECS and whatnot to get their views on the subject.
Click to expand...

Are you guys really making this?! If so how much and when will this be to mass produce?!


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude ***? 3570k + Z68 would be the same. Or cheaper if you bought from Microcenter. Is it too late to return? Microcenter's got a deal where if you buy a 3570k with an ASRock Z77E-ITX they knock another $50 off the motherboard. $189.99 for the 3570k and $99.99 for the ASRock.


EDIT: Oh my god, you're right, I love microcenter. How did you find out about this deal?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I want to see what interest people have in a current project we're working on over at Losias.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confusis*
> I present to the community - the LOSIAS DTX-Z77
> M-DTX form factor (any M-ITX chassis that supports dual slot cards automatically supports M-DTX!)
> Socket 1155 for Intel Ivybridge/Sandybridge processors
> Dual DDR3 RAM slots
> Dual PCIe x16 V2 slots (V3 with Ivybridge processor)
> Rear I/O features:
> 4x USB3.0
> 2x USB2.0
> 2x DVI
> 1x HDMI
> 1x GbE port
> 1x eSATA
> 7.1 channel audio with optical SPDIF
> PS/2 port
> Board headers include:
> 3x 4 pin PWM fan headers
> 1x front panel audio
> 2x USB3.0 headers
> Also:
> 4x SATA 6GB/s
> (logo on chipset obscured as it is in development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to finalise everything and then contact Zotac, ECS and whatnot to get their views on the subject.
Click to expand...

Look's good. Now imagine that board loaded with 2x 670's with full cover water blocks. It would be an amazing way to get sli/x-fire in an itx sized package. doing away with onboard video would free up some room for other circuits.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I want to see what interest people have in a current project we're working on over at Losias.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confusis*
> I present to the community - the LOSIAS DTX-Z77
> M-DTX form factor (any M-ITX chassis that supports dual slot cards automatically supports M-DTX!)
> Socket 1155 for Intel Ivybridge/Sandybridge processors
> Dual DDR3 RAM slots
> Dual PCIe x16 V2 slots (V3 with Ivybridge processor)
> Rear I/O features:
> 4x USB3.0
> 2x USB2.0
> 2x DVI
> 1x HDMI
> 1x GbE port
> 1x eSATA
> 7.1 channel audio with optical SPDIF
> PS/2 port
> Board headers include:
> 3x 4 pin PWM fan headers
> 1x front panel audio
> 2x USB3.0 headers
> Also:
> 4x SATA 6GB/s
> (logo on chipset obscured as it is in development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to finalise everything and then contact Zotac, ECS and whatnot to get their views on the subject.
Click to expand...









saw ur thread over on losias should be sweet

those who havnt been should go over their and check out some of the builds








www.losias.net


----------



## purdueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I want to see what interest people have in a current project we're working on over at Losias.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confusis*
> I present to the community - the LOSIAS DTX-Z77
> M-DTX form factor (any M-ITX chassis that supports dual slot cards automatically supports M-DTX!)
> Socket 1155 for Intel Ivybridge/Sandybridge processors
> Dual DDR3 RAM slots
> Dual PCIe x16 V2 slots (V3 with Ivybridge processor)
> Rear I/O features:
> 4x USB3.0
> 2x USB2.0
> 2x DVI
> 1x HDMI
> 1x GbE port
> 1x eSATA
> 7.1 channel audio with optical SPDIF
> PS/2 port
> Board headers include:
> 3x 4 pin PWM fan headers
> 1x front panel audio
> 2x USB3.0 headers
> Also:
> 4x SATA 6GB/s
> (logo on chipset obscured as it is in development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to finalise everything and then contact Zotac, ECS and whatnot to get their views on the subject.
Click to expand...

Throw in two more Sata ports, and a msata/mPCIE and that is my dream board


----------



## toyz72

is was thinking room for a sound card. that would sell me on itx.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw ur thread over on losias should be sweet
> those who havnt been should go over their and check out some of the builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.losias.net


Craig is the man! He got me interested in modding.


----------



## Passion

How do these small cases function on air? I assume that there would be greater heat build up in the case due to the compact size and less room for fans (granted, you would also need less fans since the case is also smaller). Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the perception that this wouldn't work well on air when compared to a mid-tower. I'm a PC gamer who loves to play on high settings. I currently ordered a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670.

Would a small case be just as good as a mid-tower? If yes that would be great... I like to be minimalist. The less space taken the better, as long as I don't impede on performance in any significant way (and don't run into significantly higher computer temps -- I plan on overclocking, but not intensely since I will be on air). I also might be moving a lot during the next two years, so it would be easier to transport than a mid-tower case for sure.

If you think this would be a good option, please let me know what case you think fits my needs the best.


Spoiler: Click here to see my component list.



Final Computer Component list:

*CPU*: Intel i5 3570K
*CPU Cooling*: NH-D14
*GPU*: *1*** GIGABYTE WindForce GTX 670 (Purchased for $410)
*MOBO*: ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
*RAM*: Samsung 16G (Purchased for $100)
*PSU*: Seasonic Platnium 860
*SSD*: 256GB Samsung 830 (Purchased for $219)
*HDD*: (1) WD Caviar Black 1TB; and (1) WD Caviar Green 2TB
*CDD*: ASUS DRW-24B1ST

****_GPU: Will add a second card if needed. "Need" will be dependent on game playability on highest possible settings (flexible with turning down settings that don't affect visuals like AA; I hear at my resolutions the picture looks great regardless)_

*CASE*: PENDING MID-TOWER CASE

*MONITOR*: One Catleap Q240 @ 2560x1440 resolution



I understand that the motherboard (the P8Z77 is ATX) would have to be changed in order to fit in a smaller case, and I plan on sticking with Asus. Hopefully, there's a similar board to the P8Z77 for the smaller case format.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw ur thread over on losias should be sweet
> 
> those who havnt been should go over their and check out some of the builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.losias.net


Thanks for putting the link up. Forgot it in my other post.









@Passion
There are quite a few cases that meet your requirements.

You're probably going to need an mATX case because of that NH-D14


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Look's good. Now imagine that board loaded with 2x 670's with full cover water blocks. It would be an amazing way to get sli/x-fire in an itx sized package. doing away with onboard video would free up some room for other circuits.


It would be nice, but good luck finding single slot kepler cards. They supposedly are going to be made but I've seen nothing beyond some spy shots of them. The permanent stacked DVI really ruins in on the 670.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> How do these small cases function on air? I assume that there would be greater heat build up in the case due to the compact size and less room for fans (granted, you would also need less fans since the case is also smaller). Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the perception that this wouldn't work well on air when compared to a mid-tower. I'm a PC gamer who loves to play on high settings. I currently ordered a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670.
> 
> Would a small case be just as good as a mid-tower? If yes that would be great... I like to be minimalist. The less space taken the better, as long as I don't impede on performance in any significant way (and don't run into significantly higher computer temps -- I plan on overclocking, but not intensely since I will be on air). I also might be moving a lot during the next two years, so it would be easier to transport than a mid-tower case for sure.
> 
> If you think this would be a good option, please let me know what case you think fits my needs the best.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here to see my component list.
> 
> 
> 
> Final Computer Component list:
> 
> *CPU*: Intel i5 3570K
> *CPU Cooling*: NH-D14
> *GPU*: *1*** GIGABYTE WindForce GTX 670 (Purchased for $410)
> *MOBO*: ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
> *RAM*: Samsung 16G (Purchased for $100)
> *PSU*: Seasonic Platnium 860
> *SSD*: 256GB Samsung 830 (Purchased for $219)
> *HDD*: (1) WD Caviar Black 1TB; and (1) WD Caviar Green 2TB
> *CDD*: ASUS DRW-24B1ST
> 
> ****_GPU: Will add a second card if needed. "Need" will be dependent on game playability on highest possible settings (flexible with turning down settings that don't affect visuals like AA; I hear at my resolutions the picture looks great regardless)_
> 
> *CASE*: PENDING MID-TOWER CASE
> 
> *MONITOR*: One Catleap Q240 @ 2560x1440 resolution
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the motherboard (the P8Z77 is ATX) would have to be changed in order to fit in a smaller case, and I plan on sticking with Asus. Hopefully, there's a similar board to the P8Z77 for the smaller case format.


The closest mobo to that in mATX is the P8Z77-M PRO, IIRC. There is always the Rampage V GENE too.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> ASRock Z77E-ITX
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0392376 (select different stores in the drop down to see which one has it in stock)
> Intel 3570k
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0388577
> Add both to your cart and watch the price drop on the motherboard. It's automatic.


SOB, i knew I shoulda waited until they got them in stock...


----------



## MrGMcD

Just finished another mod to my Sugo SG05.
Custom HDD caddy allows me to hang another 3.5" + 2 x 2.5" hdd's from under the PSU.

Case now contains

Gigabyte H55N-USB3
Intel I5-760
AMD Sapphire 6950/70
Silverstone ST45SF 450W PSU
8GB of some blue G-Skill Ripjaw rammy stuff... will edit later
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 128 Gb
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1Tb
Western Digital Green 1Tb
Cool-IT ECO ALC
Gentle Typhoon 5400RPM AP-31 with PWM mod - Had 2nd on front of case as push but dont atm.
Another 80mm fan

And has room for 2 more 2.5" hdd's if I feel... disregard the fact mobo only has 1 sata port left atm anyway XD

Have some pics, will upload shortly if wanted.


----------



## MoMurda

Alot of good looking cases are coming out and the new Silverstone modular psu looks awesome too! Now to choose if I want Mitx or Matx. I really want to get into water cooling.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Alot of good looking cases are coming out and the new Silverstone modular psu looks awesome too! Now to choose if I want Mitx or Matx. I really want to get into water cooling.


Custom is the only answer.


----------



## Passion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Thanks for putting the link up. Forgot it in my other post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Passion
> There are quite a few cases that meet your requirements.
> You're probably going to need an mATX case because of that NH-D14


What are your thoughts on the TJ08E and the NZXT Vulcan? Is it significantly smaller than the CM 690 II Advanced? The 690 is mid-tower case that I am considering. If the difference in size is significant, I will be more inclined to go with the smaller case for convenience.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> The closest mobo to that in mATX is the P8Z77-M PRO, IIRC. There is always the Rampage V GENE too.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> EDIT: Oh my god, you're right, I love microcenter. How did you find out about this deal?


Google, plus someone posted about the $50 extra if you buy the combo in my build thread so I checked it out and confirmed with them. Talked to the online chat CSR about availability, they said a whole batch just went out nationwide this week. East coast stores are already listing the mobos as being in stock, west coast are trickling in. I had them forward the chat to my closest store and asked for them to have the supervisor call me, which he did a couple hours later. I informed him he would be getting the mobos in according to their CSR (he double checked; was unaware, and confirmed) and told him I wanted the mobo/CPU combo as soon as he got them. He said he'd set the first one aside for me along with a CPU and took payment over the phone to hold them, gave me his personal cell phone number, and I arranged for him to call my friend for the pickup as soon as they arrived. Since it's all bought and paid for all my friend has to do is pick it up and drop it in the nearest mailbox to ship to me. Might cost him around $15-$20 to ship since I don't know how big the motherboard box is, but it SHOULD all fit into one medium size or large size flat rate box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> SOB, i knew I shoulda waited until they got them in stock...


See what I wrote above. If you can still return whatever you bought, stores across the country are literally JUST NOW getting them in stock. East coast stores have them, west coast are trickling in.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> See what I wrote above. If you can still return whatever you bought, stores across the country are literally JUST NOW getting them in stock. East coast stores have them, west coast are trickling in.


About 3 weeks too late


----------



## SalisburySteak

So I learned I was getting ripped off. I ordered these off amazon and I'm trying to cancel right now. I can't get that processor because it's pick up only and there is no microcenter nearby. Anywhere else I could get a deal like that? I am liking that mobo though. Hopefully Amazon lets me cancel. I'm trying to keep this below the amount I spent.

Is $170 good for the 2500k? I can't seem to find a similar CPU for around the same price. I'm trying to cancel my amazon order on the zotac though and getting the asrock off newegg.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Custom is the only answer.


I really wish I could! And I suck at making designs, cant draw and suck at CAD.


----------



## Passion

Any thoughts on the Mountain Mod H2GO? Does this count as a mini computer case? It does fit a ATX motherboard, which would mean I wouldn't have to adjust my build in anyway.

I am also looking into water cooling kits to use with it. Would it fair well on air as well?


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished another mod to my Sugo SG05.
> Custom HDD caddy allows me to hang another 3.5" + 2 x 2.5" hdd's from under the PSU.
> Case now contains
> Gigabyte H55N-USB3
> Intel I5-760
> AMD Sapphire 6950/70
> Silverstone ST45SF 450W PSU
> 8GB of some blue G-Skill Ripjaw rammy stuff... will edit later
> OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 128 Gb
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1Tb
> Western Digital Green 1Tb
> Cool-IT ECO ALC
> Gentle Typhoon 5400RPM AP-31 with PWM mod - Had 2nd on front of case as push but dont atm.
> Another 80mm fan
> And has room for 2 more 2.5" hdd's if I feel... disregard the fact mobo only has 1 sata port left atm anyway XD
> 
> 
> Have some pics, will upload shortly if wanted.


wanted.


----------



## axipher

Successfully added a RX240 to my Core 1000, possibility to water-cool a GPU exists now:


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Successfully added a RX240 to my Core 1000, possibility to water-cool a GPU exists now:


Please tell me adding the RX240 was easy. I'd love to drop 40$ on a new case.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Successfully added a RX240 to my Core 1000, possibility to water-cool a GPU exists now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me adding the RX240 was easy. I'd love to drop 40$ on a new case.
Click to expand...

Check my build log starting here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000-custom-wc-underway/350_50#post_17435831

With a cheap Dremel it was simple.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Check my build log starting here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000-custom-wc-underway/350_50#post_17435831
> 
> With a cheap Dremel it was simple.


That's amazing. I'll be sure to keep an eye on your build it is shaping out to be quite an extraordinary build.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Check my build log starting here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000-custom-wc-underway/350_50#post_17435831
> 
> With a cheap Dremel it was simple.
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing. I'll be sure to keep an eye on your build it is shaping out to be quite an extraordinary build.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy, I always appreciate comments, feedback, suggestions, etc.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

New Silverstone SG09 case!

Dunno if i should have bought a FT03-MINI. This case has so much potential


----------



## Brandonandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> New Silverstone SG09 case!
> Dunno if i should have bought a FT03-MINI. This case has so much potential


Honestly, unless you plan on going SLI/Crossfire, I think the FT03-MINI is far better. You don't need all that extra space. It's smaller, sleeker, and keeps components surprisingly cool. Don't regret it at all. If you change your mind and want to sell your FT03-MINI, let me know.







I somewhat regret my purchase of the SG06. The FT03-MINI is just so sexy.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> New Silverstone SG09 case!
> Dunno if i should have bought a FT03-MINI. This case has so much potential


Its sooo ugly.







but look at this user created front panel, http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038813830&postcount=17

It is so beautiful with that front panel.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Its sooo ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but look at this user created front panel, http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038813830&postcount=17
> It is so beautiful with that front panel.


That is so nice. But where do I put my HDDs?


----------



## MoMurda

I think they all go behind the motherboard tray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> That is so nice. But where do I put my HDDs?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Its sooo ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but look at this user created front panel, http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038813830&postcount=17
> It is so beautiful with that front panel.


I like it, especially with two 690's.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Would a Gigabyte windforce card work in a Bitfenix prodigy? Well, I'm sure it would "work", but I'm wondering if I should go with a blower-style fan instead, as that is apparently better for small cases.


----------



## The Master Chief

Damn, I gotta get some pics of my lil rig. Although the PSU covers it up and it's basically a tight fit everywhere.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Would a Gigabyte windforce card work in a Bitfenix prodigy? Well, I'm sure it would "work", but I'm wondering if I should go with a blower-style fan instead, as that is apparently better for small cases.


You should be fine with that card...the prodigy has vents on the side panel for GPU airflow...any hot air coming off the GPU will vent out the rear 120mm quickly and won't heat up the case.


----------



## OverClocker55

that case is sick.. gtx 690's o.0


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

If they released the SG09 with a front similar to the TJ08-E it would be perfect...


----------



## axipher

Finally finished cramming everything in to my Core 1000. All that's left is aesthetic stuff now like painting, sleeving, vinyls, etc.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Finally finished cramming everything in to my Core 1000. All that's left is aesthetic stuff now like painting, sleeving, vinyls, etc.


You might want a backplate on that 6870, the PCB is flexing like crazy :O

Looks awesome though


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Finally finished cramming everything in to my Core 1000. All that's left is aesthetic stuff now like painting, sleeving, vinyls, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want a backplate on that 6870, the PCB is flexing like crazy :O
> 
> Looks awesome though
Click to expand...

That might come down the road, still unsure if I want to upgrade the GPU or not first.


----------



## appleg33k85

Finished up my little rig (until Monday when its going under the knife again) - Sorry that I don't have any terribly awesome pictures, I may take some when I actually finish everything up







Decided I didn't want to deal with everything being in my huge Silverstone Fortress FT02 case and wanted to go mITX with the new build. I already had a case from my NAS build, so I decided that needed a bit more space [so that I could OF COURSE put more HDD's into it later on].

Here is what we have going on!

Case: Lian Li PC-Q25B
CPU: Core i5 3570k @ 4.2 [Quick and dirty, didn't want to go higher with the stock cooler]
Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX
GPU: [Currently Asus 6870 DC] Asus GTX 480 - as of Monday!
Memory: Samsung 8GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 1866 11-11-11-24 [haven't played around with it much yet]
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
HDD(s): Two incoming fresh from RMA Seagate 500GB
PSU: ENERMAX|NAXN 82+ 750W [glad its Modular, was difficult enough to stuff into the case as is]

I'm still trying to decide on the CPU cooler to get, if anyone has advice, I'd love to hear it - I'm just concerned about something hitting the GPU as the CPU is fairly close to the PCIE slot.

As I know there is nothing to actually see, here is the inside Celebrity shots










And the mess with the PSU pulled out [better managed than it actually looks when the PSU is pushed back into place]


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> Finished up my little rig (until Monday when its going under the knife again) - Sorry that I don't have any terribly awesome pictures, I may take some when I actually finish everything up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided I didn't want to deal with everything being in my huge Silverstone Fortress FT02 case and wanted to go mITX with the new build. I already had a case from my NAS build, so I decided that needed a bit more space [so that I could OF COURSE put more HDD's into it later on].
> Here is what we have going on!
> Case: Lian Li PC-Q25B
> CPU: Core i5 3570k @ 4.2 [Quick and dirty, didn't want to go higher with the stock cooler]
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX
> GPU: [Currently Asus 6870 DC] Asus GTX 480 - as of Monday!
> Memory: Samsung 8GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 1866 11-11-11-24 [haven't played around with it much yet]
> SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
> HDD(s): Two incoming fresh from RMA Seagate 500GB
> PSU: ENERMAX|NAXN 82+ 750W [glad its Modular, was difficult enough to stuff into the case as is]


Did you have to up the volts at all to get that OC? Interested because I have same mobo and proc. Also, what are temps like at 4.2 with the stock cooler? thanks


----------



## appleg33k85

I did a voltage offset of .063 I believe - temps are basically the exact same a stock, maybe raised by 1 - 2c at most. I haven't run it really hard yet, but its generally in the low 70's from what I remember. Quite excited as this is my first mITX high end build (I've done SFF mATX before)


----------



## Onions

check out ma log guys new updates: http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan-update-june-14/0_100


----------



## listen to remix

Check out my build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270006/ssq-simple-small-and-quiet-build-silverstone-ft03b-passive-video-card/0_50


----------



## voklskier4452

Just did some wire management on my rig and it looks pretty good if I do say so myself. Well, up until I added the storage drives, I need to come up with a way to custom mount them but I haven't had a chance to do so. I have a couple scrap pieces of aluminum that is 1/8" thick so it should be more then enough to hold up 2 drives







. Other thing I need to do is get a GTX 670 ordered but I never seem to have money free when a retailer has the 670 I want in stock







.

Either way here are my pictures for now:


----------



## MrGMcD

Here's my Sugo SG05 with what I think is the least amount of room left in any of this type of case in the world!








It has had quite a few modifications to it over the past few months. Will end up painting clean once I finish cramming stuff into it.

The HDDcaddy which mounts hanging from the PSU support. Note the extra room for 2 more 2.5" HDD's. Looks a bit dodge there but its cleaned up and shiny now










HDD Caddy in place


GPU, Mobo, Eco and GT in


Add PSU + HDD caddy + 80mm fan (Exhausting)


Top view showing snug fit of HDD


2mm between caddy + eco pump (precision engineering right there







)


Cables ... GAH


Add top SSD + HDD bay + more cables


Done pretty much before final tidy up and putting lid on.


Its a bit dark and looks like ram is being pushed by eco hoses but its not with enough force to warrant any concern.

Its tight, heavy, quiet and runs very cool thanks to the PWM modded GT fan. I have had a 2nd fan on the front but haven't bothered with it this time.
Worst thing though is its almost impossible to re-assemble with 1 person and it takes an hour or two to get back together! Its just sooo fidgety lol.

I love it and cant imagine ever really needing a case any bigger. Best lan box too XD


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD*
> 
> Its tight, heavy, quiet and runs very cool thanks to the PWM modded GT fan.


How are your HDD temps?


----------



## MrGMcD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> How are your HDD temps?


Playing BF3 right now... SSD - 39, HDD under ssd is reading 40, HDD under psu is reading 38.

Should mention theyre no different to before any changes.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD*
> 
> Playing BF3 right now... SSD - 39, HDD under ssd is reading 40, HDD under psu is reading 38.


That's surprisingly good considering how cramped it is in there. Although, I suppose the fan has less volume of air to move.


----------



## MrGMcD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's surprisingly good considering how cramped it is in there. Although, I suppose the fan has less volume of air to move.


Fan moves alot of air at all RPM.
GPU exhausts out rear and top. PSU exhausts out top. Exhaust fan sucks mobo heat out top aided by CPU fan. Pre good airflow.


----------



## mannyfc

Hello, and finally glad to join, it's no itx but def smaller than my previous case (600t

3770k 4.7ghz + Gene V + Team 2400mhz and a 480


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, and finally glad to join, it's no itx but def smaller than my previous case (600t
> 3770k 4.7ghz + Gene V + Team 2400mhz and a 480


Love this. Does anyone have a link to a build log like this except with WC'd SLI/CF GPU's? Looking to use the TJ08B-E as my next case but I wanna see how people have routed the tubing.


----------



## Onions

my bl in my sig here im goign cf 6970's its not done but i can explain it if youd like.. basicly im putting the opump in the bottom then going to teh cpu then the 120 then up into the gfx cards in series then back to the 200mm then to the res above the pump


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys, I may actually be building in the TJ-08. What mATX (that's not the Gene V







) motherboard is the best? This is for gaming, and I may want to crossfire later on.


----------



## funfortehfun

Umm...
It is the Maximus V Gene








Though on Newegg, I do remember the Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 (Z68, PCI-E 3.0) at 150 bucks after MIR...
The Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gene3 shouldn't disappoint you at all.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Umm...
> It is the Maximus V Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though on Newegg, I do remember the Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 (Z68, PCI-E 3.0) at 150 bucks after MIR...
> The Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gene3 shouldn't disappoint you at all.


There is a factor here, and it's cost. I really don't want to spend close to 200 bucks on a motherboard.


----------



## BodenM

Does anyone know if there are any good overclocking boards for Socket 775 that's mITX or mATX? I've got a Core 2 Extreme here I want to turn into another rig.


----------



## funfortehfun

@BobTheChainsaw Then how much *do* you want to spend?
In the PC gaming world, it's P2P -- Pay to Play.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> @BobTheChainsaw Then how much *do* you want to spend?
> In the PC gaming world, it's P2P -- Pay to Play.


I dunno. I want an mATX board that has wifi integrated, which apparently all ASUS boards do. However, in a strange twist of fate, the Maximus Gene V at microcenter is actually cheaper than the other lower-end motherboard, so I may just go with the Gene V.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> I dunno. I want an mATX board that has wifi integrated, which apparently all ASUS boards do. However, in a strange twist of fate, the Maximus Gene V at microcenter is actually cheaper than the other lower-end motherboard, so I may just go with the Gene V.


They do not come with wifi integrated.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> They do not come with wifi integrated.


Really? JJ (the product rep) said all Z77 ASUS mobo's do in the Newegg product video. I'll try to find it.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> They do not come with wifi integrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? JJ (the product rep) said all Z77 ASUS mobo's do in the Newegg product video. I'll try to find it.
Click to expand...

I've got a P8Z77-M PRO, it hasn't got WiFi.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Really? JJ (the product rep) said all Z77 ASUS mobo's do in the Newegg product video. I'll try to find it.


My Maximus IV gene, and my other Gen 3 didnt have it. on the Maximus V Gene you can put a laptop wifi card in it. But doesnt come with.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> my bl in my sig here im goign cf 6970's its not done but i can explain it if youd like.. basicly im putting the opump in the bottom then going to teh cpu then the 120 then up into the gfx cards in series then back to the 200mm then to the res above the pump


That was my plan too









Cool I'll be keeping an eye on your build log then, looks like its gonna be pretty sick


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> My Maximus IV gene, and my other Gen 3 didnt have it. on the Maximus V Gene you can put a laptop wifi card in it. But doesnt come with.


Ah, okay. I may get the ASrock Pro4-m though, because it's $60 at microcenter.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Ah, okay. I may get the ASrock Pro4-m though, because it's $60 at microcenter.


Good deal right there!


----------



## smileytown

hello everyone,
after building up my water cooled shuttle (http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20060#post_17069390), i decided i wanted to do another sff. im currently waiting for the bitfenix prodigy to come in, although i still dont have any word on the ETA. in the mean time, this is my current system.

fractal design array r2
i5 3570K @ 4.5ghz
asus hd7970 @ 1ghz
g.skill trident X 2400mhz
asus z77-i deluxe
corsair force 3 120gb
intel closed loop water cooling
silverstone 450w SFX


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> hello everyone,
> after building up my water cooled shuttle (http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20060#post_17069390), i decided i wanted to do another sff. im currently waiting for the bitfenix prodigy to come in, although i still dont have any word on the ETA. in the mean time, this is my current system.
> fractal design array r2
> i5 3570K @ 4.5ghz
> asus hd7970 @ 1ghz
> g.skill trident X 2400mhz
> asus z77-i deluxe
> corsair force 3 120gb
> intel closed loop water cooling
> silverstone 450w SFX


More pics!


----------



## fr0st.

Squeezy squeeze.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> hello everyone,
> after building up my water cooled shuttle (http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20060#post_17069390), i decided i wanted to do another sff. im currently waiting for the bitfenix prodigy to come in, although i still dont have any word on the ETA. in the mean time, this is my current system.
> fractal design array r2
> i5 3570K @ 4.5ghz
> asus hd7970 @ 1ghz
> g.skill trident X 2400mhz
> asus z77-i deluxe
> corsair force 3 120gb
> intel closed loop water cooling
> silverstone 450w SFX


That looks much better than that ugly Bitfenix. I would buy this off you if you end up getting the Prodigy.


----------



## appleg33k85

Just wanted to show a couple updated pix of my sig rig - changed the psu I had out for a Silverstone 500W fully modular one with silverstone short cables, made everything MUCH easier to cable manage [which was previously impossible!]


----------



## BodenM

I put in my H50 this morning, involved some ghetto stuff, take a look at the process:

PC and H50 before installation:









Taking the case top off:









Out comes the PSU (note: Don't use a non-modular PSU in an SFF build. Ever.):









PSU and cage out of the case:









Drive cage removed:









Interior with drive cages and PSU removed:









Motherboard tray out of the case:









Case with motherboard tray removed:









Motherboard off the tray, stock cooler and RAM removed, CPU prepped for thermal paste removal:









Mineral turpentine, possibly the best thing ever invented for removing thermal paste:









I forgot to take pics of mounting the backplate and retention ring









CPU cooler mounted and screwed down:









I had to remove the I/O shield to pass the hoses through the back of the case:









Hoses from the rear of the mobo tray:









PC reassembled, H50 running:









Cabling shoved into front of case:









CPU block/pump inside case:









Temps on CPU are way down now, can't break 50 degrees while folding or playing BF3 (on the iGPU) at 4.1GHz


----------



## smileytown

yeah, im planning to sell it. but only in australia :S


----------



## Comenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*


Which Noctua cooler is that?


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> yeah, im planning to sell it. but only in australia :S


BOO!!!


----------



## Adrenaline

Fractal Design Core 1000 , Amazing case but hard to hide cables -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## appleg33k85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comenius*
> 
> Which Noctua cooler is that?


Its the Noctua NH-L12 - works amazingly, wish that I had room to put the 120mm fan on it still great temps though!


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys check this out a Phobya XTREME QUAD 480 ( 4 x 120mm) Radiator at the top of my Lian Li PC-V354B case fits perfectly. And a Phobya XTREME 200 Radiator will fit in the front of case minus the HD cage removed. The cool thing about the 200mm rad is you can use 4 x 92mm fans will fit perfect with this setup just like the Quad 480 setup going on top. So now trying to decide if I should do 2 loops one for CPU (200mm rad) and the other for the GTX 690 (480 rad top).
Going to start cutting this case up in the morning along with allot of J.B Weld... Work log starting next weekend waiting for a new camera to arrive..


----------



## audioholic

Can I join this awesome club? Just dont try to feed me kitty litter


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Fractal Design Core 1000 , Amazing case but hard to hide cables -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Always great to see another Core 1000








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Can I join this awesome club? Just dont try to feed me kitty litter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great but where is the rest of the case?


----------



## audioholic

The top was taken off so I can drill a fill port hole tomorrow. I am also trying to get the 8 pin routed so it does not hit the top fans.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*


I'd be all over that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Just put a grand kama cross in my microatx and holy cow!!!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Just put a grand kama cross in my microatx and holy cow!!!


Pictures please, my good sir.

Speaking of pictures, I'll have to finish my cabling and post some updated pictures.


----------



## fr0st.

So this place is about fitting a lot in a confined space, yeah? You guys said the Define Mini was a "big" case being as big as an Antec 300 almost but it's still technically a mATX case and I have an mATX board in there so I can join, right? :3

Here's a pic, so far I'm waiting on the 360mm for the top (yes, there will be moar rad in there) and there will be red tubing linking it all up. There's a EK LTx under that shadow that's just my poor lighting.










EDIT: Linky in sig if anyone wants to follow :3


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> So this place is about fitting a lot in a confined space, yeah? You guys said the Define Mini was a "big" case being as big as an Antec 300 almost but it's still technically a mATX case and I have an mATX board in there so I can join, right? :3
> Here's a pic, so far I'm waiting on the 360mm for the top (yes, there will be moar rad in there) and there will be red tubing linking it all up. There's a EK LTx under that shadow that's just my poor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Linky in sig if anyone wants to follow :3


you sir win the world's heaviest lan box award


----------



## fr0st.

Something like that, yeah :l
Doesn't even have water in it and its a pain to move.


----------



## fr0st.

Whoopsy, phone double posted and I just realised i posted that pic a page back :3


----------



## smileytown

hey guys, please have a look at my bitfenix prodigy build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274610/smileytowns-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> hey guys, please have a look at my bitfenix prodigy build.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274610/smileytowns-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log


<<<<<<<< do it!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I apologize for being 'that' guy. But I am currently pondering if I want to swap to a (more) SFF build than my A05FNB. I just built my dad a new APU rig and now that has opened up the possibility of moving my RAID array (2x2TB) to his box. I also already do not use an optical drive. So since I have been out of the case search for quite a while, what are the best tiniest options for a SFF case that are not dependent on an optical drive or any hard drives (SSD can fit anywhere I want via Velcro) BUT, the kicker, can accommodate a MSI GTX580 and H80. I'm open to modding as well. I appreciate any suggestions y'all might have.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I apologize for being 'that' guy. But I am currently pondering if I want to swap to a (more) SFF build than my A05FNB. I just built my dad a new APU rig and now that has opened up the possibility of moving my RAID array (2x2TB) to his box. I also already do not use an optical drive. So since I have been out of the case search for quite a while, what are the best tiniest options for a SFF case that are not dependent on an optical drive or any hard drives (SSD can fit anywhere I want via Velcro) BUT, the kicker, can accommodate a MSI GTX580 and H80. I'm open to modding as well. I appreciate any suggestions y'all might have.


SG05/06 will fit your needs the best.


----------



## MoMurda

Ordered a Reference GTX 670.







Cant wait to start the Fully watercooled MITX build. Some time next month hopefully.


----------



## infernoRS

Great stuff over here







Love small builds. My mITX machine is a bit insufficient at the moment







Upgrading it with a GTX 560 + Samsung 830 + USB DAC soon though.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> SG05/06 will fit your needs the best.


According to their website, the SG05/05 can not fit a 580.


----------



## armourcore9brker

It does with modding. All you have to do is cut a small notch in the front and you'll be fine.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I apologize for being 'that' guy. But I am currently pondering if I want to swap to a (more) SFF build than my A05FNB. I just built my dad a new APU rig and now that has opened up the possibility of moving my RAID array (2x2TB) to his box. I also already do not use an optical drive. So since I have been out of the case search for quite a while, what are the best tiniest options for a SFF case that are not dependent on an optical drive or any hard drives (SSD can fit anywhere I want via Velcro) BUT, the kicker, can accommodate a MSI GTX580 and H80. I'm open to modding as well. I appreciate any suggestions y'all might have.


You could try the Fractal Design Array R2, seems like it would be long enough to accommodate a GTX580.


----------



## voklskier4452

The SG-05 and 06 will take a 580 no problem once you take a dremel to the front

You can sorta see how I cut out the front panel to fit out my 580 here:



Alternatively here is my current setup (new case) with a DCU II GTX 670.


----------



## smileytown

the fractal design array r2 can fit a full length gpu (7970) without any modding. only thing is that you need to upgrade the psu.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I dont even know if youre considering the R2, but it fits my 6950 with room to spare too, I took out the front fan for this pic tho, unlike ^



Card is 270mm


----------



## AbdullahG

I guess I will post an old (crappy) pic of my current PC:


Specs in sig.
Upgrades taking place in the next week or two: i5 3570K, AsRock Z77 Extreme4-M, PNY 8GB @1600MHz, and PNY GTX 465/470.


----------



## leighteam

Just built a SFF system with an Asus P8H77-I, 9600GT, 3570K, Samsung 4GB 30nm Ram, and Crucial M4 128GB. Compared next to my 650D and a can a Pepsi. Love the size of the SG05, great case to build with!











\


----------



## Skoobs

parts that have arrived so far:

temjin tj08b-e
Asus ROG gene v
Black Primoflex Tubing


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> parts that have arrived so far:
> 
> temjin tj08b-e
> Asus ROG gene v
> Black Primoflex Tubing


sounds great.. pics?


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> parts that have arrived so far:
> temjin tj08b-e
> Asus ROG gene v
> Black Primoflex Tubing


fed ex just dropped off my phobya 200mm radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> sounds great.. pics?


Have to go put some work in, will install and post progress pics when i get back.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> Just built a SFF system with an Asus P8H77-I, 9600GT, 3570K, Samsung 4GB 30nm Ram, and Crucial M4 128GB. Compared next to my 650D and a can a Pepsi. Love the size of the SG05, great case to build with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


That's a great shoehorning job. Really matches the 650D as well. Have you thought about customizing the psu cabling? Short and sweet would make that build so nice....


----------



## leighteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's a great shoehorning job. Really matches the 650D as well. Have you thought about customizing the psu cabling? Short and sweet would make that build so nice....


Yeah, I just kind of threw it together in a pinch. Thinking about organizing cables, but that's why I got the H60, so I'd really never have to open it up. I agree it does look nice next to the 650D though.


----------



## 218689

Just opened up my All-Purpose rig and blew out the dust, redid the cable management while I was at it...




Difficult to do cable management in cases like this, looks a lot better in real life than on the pictures IMO









I also have a m-ITX build on the way. Just a basic low budget linux build featuring a A4-3400, a GA-A75N and 4GB kingston HyperX in a Chieftec BT-02B chasis







skabliartija


----------



## smileytown

ta da!



more pics here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274610/smileytowns-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log/20


----------



## staryoshi

The world's biggest mITX case, nice


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> ta da!
> 
> more pics here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274610/smileytowns-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log/20


sploosh


----------



## Hamy144

My ITX scratch case that's in for this months mod of the month


----------



## golfergolfer

Hi all once again I will be getting ready to put my core 1000 under water but I have a question... not related to the case or anything like that but what should i name the build and should i put it into watercooling or modding? I will be doing both things so I could put it in either or... I ask this in this thread because I know the kind people here would have no problem helping out a first time build logger (< is that a word? lol) anyways this is all inspired by axipher (not as amazing with the colors or anything but with the watercooling) and by ekg84. I haven't asked for their permission to use their ideas but maybe they will answer here


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hi all once again I will be getting ready to put my core 1000 under water but I have a question... not related to the case or anything like that but what should i name the build and should i put it into watercooling or modding? I will be doing both things so I could put it in either or... I ask this in this thread because I know the kind people here would have no problem helping out a first time build logger (< is that a word? lol) anyways this is all inspired by axipher (not as amazing with the colors or anything but with the watercooling) and by ekg84. I haven't asked for their permission to use their ideas but maybe they will answer here


You are more than welcome to use my ideas, I didn't copyright them or patent them









I would have to say if you had to choose between water-cooling and modding, choose water-cooling. Get some good quality parts like compression fittings and good tubing and they will most likely get transferred to a future build.

Modding is actually pretty cheap if you look for deals, like my $40 Dremel. Also watch the OCN marketplace like a hawk, that's where I got all my major components and most of them were almost half-price of brand new.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The world's biggest mITX case, nice


but.... i have an ITX board in my FT02... doesn't that count?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You are more than welcome to use my ideas, I didn't copyright them or patent them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say if you had to choose between water-cooling and modding, choose water-cooling. Get some good quality parts like compression fittings and good tubing and they will most likely get transferred to a future build.
> 
> Modding is actually pretty cheap if you look for deals, like my $40 Dremel. Also watch the OCN marketplace like a hawk, that's where I got all my major components and most of them were almost half-price of brand new.


hmm the only reason why I ask about where to start the log is because a friend of mine says that it would get more views in the modding section... And of course if imma put all this work into it I wanna let people see it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You are more than welcome to use my ideas, I didn't copyright them or patent them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say if you had to choose between water-cooling and modding, choose water-cooling. Get some good quality parts like compression fittings and good tubing and they will most likely get transferred to a future build.
> 
> Modding is actually pretty cheap if you look for deals, like my $40 Dremel. Also watch the OCN marketplace like a hawk, that's where I got all my major components and most of them were almost half-price of brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm the only reason why I ask about where to start the log is because a friend of mine says that it would get more views in the modding section... And of course if imma put all this work into it I wanna let people see it
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I read that completely wrong, I thought you were talking about your budget...

As for what section to put it in, the case mod section for sure, same place mine is in.


----------



## golfergolfer

Come check out my Work Log of my Core 1000 IT HAS BEGUN (kinda







Parts are up but that is all for now







)


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Come check out my Work Log of my Core 1000 IT HAS BEGUN (kinda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts are up but that is all for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Those fittings are awesome!


----------



## golfergolfer

lol I thought so too! Have so many more pictures of them, got soo carried away







You should subscribe so that you dont miss any of it


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> but.... i have an ITX board in my FT02... doesn't that count?


Nope, it's an ATX case with a smaller motherboard. That Prodigy is just a large ITX case. I would not allow anything involving the FT02 into the club, myself


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Come check out my Work Log of my Core 1000 IT HAS BEGUN (kinda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts are up but that is all for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Your core 1000 looks amazing


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys count me in

specs
intel i7 2600k @4420mhz 1.35v 45cmax
Asrock z77 pro4-m motherboard
Powercolor HD 7870 ghz edition
OCZ Vertex 4 128gb SSD
Hitachi Deskstar 2tb
Corsair AX850
16GB 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance
Creative X-fi Titanium
XSPC EX240
XSPC Rasa
Liang DDC 12v Pro 800lph pump
XSPC 5.25 bay res


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Norprene


----------



## stealthybox

interesting tubing.
so that's a matte rubbery type substance?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> interesting tubing.
> so that's a matte rubbery type substance?


Neoprene - same stuff they use in wetsuits









yes

feels like rebba


----------



## stealthybox

that's pretty cool,
reminds me of the first time i saw chrome plated tubing.

so is it like... squishy?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> that's pretty cool,
> reminds me of the first time i saw chrome plated tubing.
> so is it like... squishy?


sorta, it depends on how wide the ID is, the wider the more squishy. It's much softer (IIRC) than normal polymer tubing and is less prone to deterioration + it's insulated







.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Neoprene - same stuff they use in wetsuits


Norprene > Neoprene


----------



## MoMurda

Where does one get this norprene?!


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Where does one get this norprene?!


here you go man Norprene

i love this stuff despite it being prone to kinks i dont think i will use any other tubing. it seals tight with out hose clamps. i have run a small section without clamps on my pump and it doesn't even budge. you have to really pull on it to make it come off. also did i mention its super soft and squishy?


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> here you go man Norprene
> i love this stuff despite it being prone to kinks i dont think i will use any other tubing. it seals tight with out hose clamps. i have run a small section without clamps on my pump and it doesn't even budge. you have to really pull on it to make it come off. also did i mention its super soft and squishy?


man... if i had known about this stuff before today i would have used it. now im sad.

on a brighter note, i did my build today:

New parts:
asus maximus v gene
i5 3570k

Everything else i took out of the build in my sig, including:
gtx 580
120 gb ssd
all water cooling parts
hx850 (want to replace when/if i upgrade my graphics card; want to get platinum rated 550w power supply.)


----------



## Sircles

Hi guys, I need a small but roomy case for my mATX X79 build, any suggestions? I'm liking the TJ08/PS07 right now, because they can fit a tower cooler


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles*
> 
> Hi guys, I need a small but roomy case for my mATX X79 build, any suggestions? I'm liking the TJ08/PS07 right now, because they can fit a tower cooler


Fractal Design:
Arc Mini
Define Mini

Silverstone:
TJ08-E
PS07

Lian Li:
PC-A04

NZXT:
Vulcan


----------



## staryoshi

SilverStone Precision Series SST-PS07 (I prefer the white model) gets my vote.


----------



## funfortehfun

TJ08-E gets my vote. It has better cooling than the PS07 because of the 180mm fan vs the 2x 120mm fan.


----------



## bei fei

I just bought the TJ08-E its a great case


----------



## tdbone1

vulcan*


----------



## thundershnozel

Hey guys,

I need some advice. I have a GTX 690 caged in my Thermaltake Armor A30 along with an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe MB, i7-3770k CPU, Noctua NH-L12 CPU cooler, and a Corsair AX1200 PSU. I was able to stick all the cables to the top 5.25'' bay so it's really clean.

On idle the temps are fine. However, if play any game, the GPU's temps jump to 90c within less than a minute (the CPU and MB reach 65-70c). I'm thinking of replacing this case with the Bitfenix Prodigy for batter cooling, but only as a last resort. I really like the thermaltake case as it fits perfectly with my triple monitor setup. Here are some pictures:

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/697914/user_id/293718

Is there anything that can be done to better cool this case or is the GTX 690 simply too much of a beast for this case to handle?

Any advice would be welcomed !!!

Thanks


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to better cool this case


The GPU intake fan is covered by an acrylic window. So that means the card is just recycling its own hot air.

Get a case with an opening, or drill holes in your window like they've done on this SG07


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I need some advice. I have a GTX 690 caged in my Thermaltake Armor A30 along with an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe MB, i7-3770k CPU, Noctua NH-L12 CPU cooler, and a Corsair AX1200 PSU. I was able to stick all the cables to the top 5.25'' bay so it's really clean.
> On idle the temps are fine. However, if play any game, the GPU's temps jump to 90c within less than a minute (the CPU and MB reach 65-70c). I'm thinking of replacing this case with the Bitfenix Prodigy for batter cooling, but only as a last resort. I really like the thermaltake case as it fits perfectly with my triple monitor setup. Here are some pictures:
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/697914/user_id/293718
> Is there anything that can be done to better cool this case or is the GTX 690 simply too much of a beast for this case to handle?
> Any advice would be welcomed !!!
> Thanks


Yea bud you need to get some fans on that side window, or at the very least ventilation holes. Is there only that one fan on the top for cooling?


----------



## thundershnozel

What tool would you use to drill holes into the thermaltake armor a30's window so as to not crack it in the process?


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Yea bud you need to get some fans on that side window, or at the very least ventilation holes. Is there only that one fan on the top for cooling?


I had a Lian Li BS-08B that I tried installing into the other two PCI slots, so that it would have been sitting right in front of the GTX 690's intake fan and blow air at it from the rear. However, it didn't fit b/c the fans' wires prevented it from locking into place on the PCI slots.

Also, yes, there is only one 200x200x20mm (not 230mm as advertise !!!) fan on the top, 2 x 60mm fans at the back and the 90mm fan in the front. This case, without a doubt, has the worse fan configuration I've ever had to work with.

By the way, WiSK also suggested to drill holes into the window. I wonder, why aren't the mesh holes on the sides enough?

Here is the thing. If I use a blower fan (shown in this picture: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/697914/id/942058/sort/display_order) on those mesh holes the GPU stays in the low 80's under load. However, that is a 50-60db fan and I can hear it even when my Roccat Kave headphones are on.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> I had a Lian Li BS-08B that I tried installing into the other two PCI slots, so that it would have been sitting right in front of the GTX 690's intake fan and blow air at it from the rear. However, it didn't fit b/c the fans' wires prevented it from locking into place on the PCI slots.
> Also, yes, there is only one 200x200x20mm (not 230mm as advertise !!!) fan on the top, 2 x 60mm fans at the back and the 90mm fan in the front. This case, without a doubt, has the worse fan configuration I've ever had to work with.
> By the way, WiSK also suggested to drill holes into the window. I wonder, why aren't the mesh holes on the sides enough?
> Here is the thing. If I use a blower fan (shown in this picture: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/697914/id/942058/sort/display_order) on those mesh holes the GPU stays in the low 80's under load. However, that is a 50-60db fan and I can hear it even when my Roccat Kave headphones are on.


That does seem like a pretty bad fan configuration... So there is no way to get that PCI blower to work? I am not familiar, but I dont see how they would make the wires such that you couldnt secure it into the slot







Instead of drilling holes in the plexi window, could you just take the window out and replace it with mesh or something similar? Then possibly attach fans to that somehow?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> By the way, WiSK also suggested to drill holes into the window. I wonder, why aren't the mesh holes on the sides enough?


Air isn't smart. It can't choose the best way to let cool air flow into the places it's needed, nor hot air away from the places it's not. It just fills available space.

So the GPU fan is creating a small vacuum, sucking any air in front of it, and blowing it into the card. In turn, that air is warmed by the heatsinks and pushed out again. Not just out the back of the card, but pushed any way it can easily go. Since the front fan is creating a vacuum nearby, there is some low pressure space to fill. So the air goes around and around, and the mesh holes will have very little effect on this. When you aim the blower at the mesh holes, you are forcing cool air into the case, which helps a bit. But since the GPU fan is quite far from the mesh, there's no big reason for that cool air to go directly to the front of the card. Some of it will, but the pressure effect isn't strong enough to pull the air all that way, and as I said, it will not discriminate between hot air from the heatsinks and cool air from the mesh.

So, better get your fresh air from directly in front of the fan


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I need some advice. I have a GTX 690 caged in my Thermaltake Armor A30 along with an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe MB, i7-3770k CPU, Noctua NH-L12 CPU cooler, and a Corsair AX1200 PSU. I was able to stick all the cables to the top 5.25'' bay so it's really clean.
> On idle the temps are fine. However, if play any game, the GPU's temps jump to 90c within less than a minute (the CPU and MB reach 65-70c). I'm thinking of replacing this case with the Bitfenix Prodigy for batter cooling, but only as a last resort. I really like the thermaltake case as it fits perfectly with my triple monitor setup. Here are some pictures:
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/697914/user_id/293718
> Is there anything that can be done to better cool this case or is the GTX 690 simply too much of a beast for this case to handle?
> Any advice would be welcomed !!!
> Thanks


if you want to cut holes in the side and throw some fans in, hit me up. i have scythe sff21g fans (12cm) and b-gears b-blaster 14cm fans. ill send them to you for the cost of shipping.

also, isnt the fan on the PSU supposed to be right above the CPU so it can help suck the heat away and out of the case through the PSU?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> also, isnt the fan on the PSU supposed to be right above the CPU so it can help suck the heat away and out of the case through the PSU?


Well spotted. I didn't even look at the pictures of the rest of the contents.

The CPU fan is right below the blank side of the PSU - what air is getting there? Hot air that's rotating up again from the motherboard? The PSU is blocking most of the large top fan. It's huge, surely an AX850 would have been enough, and 20% shorter. Is half that cool air is going directly out the case again? Or is the top fan an exhaust? Do the temps improve if you move the GPU to the outer PCIe slot?_(Edit: it's mITX motherboard)_ Can you remove the acrylic panel and check temps? Also try with PSU flipped, helping the CPU fans, as Skoobs suggests. Actually, can you list all the fans and which way they are blowing?


----------



## Mergatroid

Maybe if you reduced the size of your power supply by half you might have some space for air to circulate in your case? If it's the 1200W Corsair supply in your pictures, not only is it way overkill for the system, but it takes up almost all the free room you have in the case.

Can you control the fan in your video card? Using an HD69xx card, we can use After Burner to alter the RPM/Temp ramp on the video card fan. Will that work on your card? My HDs were hitting the upper 80s but dropped about 7c when I increased the fan speed. If course, it does make the system noisier.

You sure packed it in there well. Wow, amazing that it all fit.


----------



## Skoobs

if you want an hx850 i am selling mine. want it gone, will sell cheap.


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> That does seem like a pretty bad fan configuration... So there is no way to get that PCI blower to work? I am not familiar, but I dont see how they would make the wires such that you couldnt secure it into the slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of drilling holes in the plexi window, could you just take the window out and replace it with mesh or something similar? Then possibly attach fans to that somehow?


If you look at the second picture from the top here: http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=290272 you can see that this PCI blower can be secured into the PCI slots only if the PCI slots protrude a bit from the back of the case. Otherwise the fan cables will just hit the back of the case, which is what happened in my case.

Now as for the plexi window, taking the window out would indeed be preferable to drilling holes in it. I can also see the pins that hold the window in place so it shouldn't be that difficult to take it out. The problem is that once I do that, I'm not sure how to make a mesh replacement for that window and install it. I've modded cases before, but only light mods (paining the inside of a case, dremel out a 5.25'' bay etc ...) so I'm not really sure how to do the mod you've suggested
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Air isn't smart. It can't choose the best way to let cool air flow into the places it's needed, nor hot air away from the places it's not. It just fills available space.
> So the GPU fan is creating a small vacuum, sucking any air in front of it, and blowing it into the card. In turn, that air is warmed by the heatsinks and pushed out again. Not just out the back of the card, but pushed any way it can easily go. Since the front fan is creating a vacuum nearby, there is some low pressure space to fill. So the air goes around and around, and the mesh holes will have very little effect on this. When you aim the blower at the mesh holes, you are forcing cool air into the case, which helps a bit. But since the GPU fan is quite far from the mesh, there's no big reason for that cool air to go directly to the front of the card. Some of it will, but the pressure effect isn't strong enough to pull the air all that way, and as I said, it will not discriminate between hot air from the heatsinks and cool air from the mesh.
> So, better get your fresh air from directly in front of the fan


What if I stick a small note on the inside side of the mesh that says: "Hot air, you are not welcome here! Cold air, this way please"
Will that work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Well spotted. I didn't even look at the pictures of the rest of the contents.
> The CPU fan is right below the blank side of the PSU - what air is getting there? Hot air that's rotating up again from the motherboard? The PSU is blocking most of the large top fan. It's huge, surely an AX850 would have been enough, and 20% shorter. Is half that cool air is going directly out the case again? Or is the top fan an exhaust? Do the temps improve if you move the GPU to the outer PCIe slot?_(Edit: it's mITX motherboard)_ Can you remove the acrylic panel and check temps? Also try with PSU flipped, helping the CPU fans, as Skoobs suggests. Actually, can you list all the fans and which way they are blowing?


The Noctua NH-L12 CPU cooler's fans both pull air downward. The 2 x 60 mm fans at the back and the top fan are all exhaust fans and the front fan is an intake fan. Originally, my PSU was positioned with the fan side at the bottom, pulling air into the PSU (like most PSUs are set by default). However, that made no sense to me b/c that would mean the CPU cooler fan and the PSU fan would fight each other for air (and the distance between them is maybe 0.5'' at best). Therefore, I flipped the PSU so its fan is now positioned at the top and also reversed the fan itself. So now, the PSU intakes air from the back and exhausts the hot air to the top fan, which, in turn, continues to exhaust the hot air out of the case. That way, I've created an isolated air chamber for the PSU (obviously not completely isolated, but it's the best idea I could think off) and also, the CPU cooler can now have enough air to cool the CPU and exhaust the hot air through the 2 x 60mm fans at the back (which are a pathetic excuse for a fan if I may say so). When I said the CPU temps are in the 65-70c range under load I meant under Intel Burn Test load (I should have been more clear on that part, sorry). Under heavy gaming load my CPU temps is more like in range of 57-60c, which is fine by me. It's the GPU card reaching 90c during gaming sessions that troubles me.

As for the PSU itself, I know AX850 would have been enough and shorter, but when I built this system I only had two PSUs on hand - Corsair TX850 (which is a non modular PSU) and the Corsair AX1200. As cable management options in this case are practically non existent, I went with the AX1200 (I was able to store all the cables in the upper 5.25'' bay but it was tight). I'm a bit tight on money right now so a new PSU is not on the menu at the moment. Also, an overkill PSU means that it will not exert itself too much, which, in turn, means quiter and cooler operation.

Again, I'm really happy with this built, except for the GPU reaching 90c unless I use a 60db blower fan. Any chance that this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7141/ex-rad-127/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_M92_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s758 will be enough to water cool a GTX 690








I just wonder whose brilliant idea it was to put 60mm and 90mm fans inside this case !?!

Finally, when you say "remove the acrylic panel and check temps" do you refer to the side window that's right next to the GPU fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Maybe if you reduced the size of your power supply by half you might have some space for air to circulate in your case? If it's the 1200W Corsair supply in your pictures, not only is it way overkill for the system, but it takes up almost all the free room you have in the case.
> Can you control the fan in your video card? Using an HD69xx card, we can use After Burner to alter the RPM/Temp ramp on the video card fan. Will that work on your card? My HDs were hitting the upper 80s but dropped about 7c when I increased the fan speed. If course, it does make the system noisier.
> You sure packed it in there well. Wow, amazing that it all fit.


As for the reason I chose to use the Corsair AX1200 PSU, see my response to the previous comment b/c he raised the same point. As for the GPU fan issue, I've set the fan to automatically respond to the GPU temp through EVGA Precision X. Trust me, if the GPU reaches 90c , the fan is already at max RPM.


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> if you want to cut holes in the side and throw some fans in, hit me up. i have scythe sff21g fans (12cm) and b-gears b-blaster 14cm fans. ill send them to you for the cost of shipping.
> also, isnt the fan on the PSU supposed to be right above the CPU so it can help suck the heat away and out of the case through the PSU?


Thanks man, but I have plenty of spare 120mm, 140mm and 200mm fans that I don't know what to do with.

As far as the PSU fan issue, check my response to Wisk's comment b/c he raised the same point
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> if you want an hx850 i am selling mine. want it gone, will sell cheap.


I'm actually pretty happy with the way everything fits inside this case. Also, I don't think it's the PSU that is causing my GPU temps to sky rocket. If I do choose to replace this case with the Bitfenix Prodigy case (which I probably would) I would use my Corsair TX850 that I've got lying around. But thanks anyway.


----------



## BodenM

if you want, setup a WC loop for the 690 with the hoses running through the cutout for the USB 3 cable (you may need to enlarge it), and then use something like a Swiftech Radbox to mount a 3k RPM Gentle Typhoon and 120mm HWLabs Black Ice Stealth on the rear 60mm fan mounts (PROTIP: remove the 60mm fans first)


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> if you want, setup a WC loop for the 690 with the hoses running through the cutout for the USB 3 cable (you may need to enlarge it), and then use something like a Swiftech Radbox to mount a 3k RPM Gentle Typhoon and 120mm HWLabs Black Ice Stealth on the rear 60mm fan mounts (PROTIP: remove the 60mm fans first)


Yeah, I saw your "SFF build (Family PC)" setup. Pretty cool (pun intended). I though about it . I actually have a spare 360mm radiator and another 140mm radiator lying around. I also though about using one of these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13913/ex-wat-179/Koolance_Exos-2_V2_External_Water_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_EX2-755_-_no_nozzles_.html?tl=g30c321

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15631/ex-wat-208/Aquacomputer_Aquaduct_360_XT_Mark_IV_External_Water_Cooling_System.html?tl=g30c321

so that the tubes will go through one of the PCI slots. However, I'm not a fan of the whole external water system thingies. I like things nice and neat. I think I'll try the Bitfenix Prodigy after all. seems much easier to work with.

Thanks anyway guys


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> [snipped some]
> However, that made no sense to me b/c that would mean the CPU cooler fan and the PSU fan would fight each other for air (and the distance between them is maybe 0.5'' at best). Therefore, I flipped the PSU so its fan is now positioned at the top and also reversed the fan itself.
> ...
> So now, the PSU intakes air from the back and exhausts the hot air to the top fan, which, in turn, continues to exhaust the hot air out of the case.
> 
> It's the GPU card reaching 90c during gaming sessions that troubles me.
> ...
> Finally, when you say "remove the acrylic panel and check temps" do you refer to the side window that's right next to the GPU fan?


Firstly, I understand you're okay about the CPU being 60C under heavy load, and you are happy with your idea to make the PSU airflow self-contained, so to speak. However, I think your conclusion that the PSU and CPU would be fighting for air is incorrect. If mounted fan-down, the AX1200 would actually exhaust onto the CPU. It's unusual in that most PSUs exhaust at the back. So this is a great source of cool air which would be pumped right into the center of the case where you want it. You might be worried that the PSU will be heating that air but it's actually "cool" relative to the air that the CPU is getting now. The positive pressure above the CPU would then ensure that less hot GPU air is invited to fill the space above the CPU like now.

Furthermore, since the top fan no longer would have a direct airflow input from the PSU, it would suddenly become much more effective at exhausting the remaining higher pressure case air out the top. Which if you have a look, is mostly from the space above the GPU









Secondly, I had a longer think about removing the acrylic panel. I think because the GPU isn't right up against the window, it might not have as much an effect as I previously believed. Maybe try flipping the PSU first and let us know how much that helps the GPU temps as well.


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Firstly, I understand you're okay about the CPU being 60C under heavy load, and you are happy with your idea to make the PSU airflow self-contained, so to speak. However, I think your conclusion that the PSU and CPU would be fighting for air is incorrect. If mounted fan-down, the AX1200 would actually exhaust onto the CPU. It's unusual in that most PSUs exhaust at the back. So this is a great source of cool air which would be pumped right into the center of the case where you want it. You might be worried that the PSU will be heating that air but it's actually "cool" relative to the air that the CPU is getting now. The positive pressure above the CPU would then ensure that less hot GPU air is invited to fill the space above the CPU like now.
> Furthermore, since the top fan no longer would have a direct airflow input from the PSU, it would suddenly become much more effective at exhausting the remaining higher pressure case air out the top. Which if you have a look, is mostly from the space above the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, I had a longer think about removing the acrylic panel. I think because the GPU isn't right up against the window, it might not have as much an effect as I previously believed. Maybe try flipping the PSU first and let us know how much that helps the GPU temps as well.


My conclusion that the PSU and CPU would be fighting each other for air was made when the PSU's fan was on intake mode, b/c then both the CPU and the PSU's fans would be pulling air from that 5mm space between them. Once I reversed the PSU's fan to exhaust mode I also flipped the PSU itself to to create an isolated air chamber for the PSU. I didn't even think about the third option of reversing the fan while keeping it at the button. Your argument made total sense to me, but I'll still keep my healthy dose of skepticism. That GPU is one beasty oven.

I'll keep you posted on the results

Oh, I almost forgot. Do you guys know of any software that shows GPU and CPU temps during a gaming session (just like Frap shows fps). It would be better than using alt + tab to temporarily exit the game.


----------



## BodenM

Since me and a friend are doing a Mass Effect themed mod (he's a MASSIVE ME fan), I wanted to bounce some ideas off you guys first. Our idea was to base it off a black Prodigy, covered in CF vinyl, save for the front mesh (and the white strip surrounding it) and rear. Put side windows on both side panels, replace power and reset switches with the Bulgin-style ones. Paint an offset stripe down the front, across the top then down the back (white-red-white, of course), with a white bay res. Inside, an P8Z77-I Deluxe with 3570K, all watercooled with clear tubing, using Mayhem's Aurora in red. 6870 DirectCU, also watercooled with an EK Supreme HF Bridge Edition (non-Nickel/Acetal version, copper and acrylic FTW). Up front, a Spectre Pro 230mm in red, on a 200mm rad, and 2 white LED corner sticks. Up top, 120mm Spectre Pro in red, again, and at the back, a 140mm Spectre Pro, in red (again, lol).


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. Do you guys know of any software that shows GPU and CPU temps during a gaming session (just like Frap shows fps). It would be better than using alt + tab to temporarily exit the game.


Responding to your previous comment, could you just get some mesh, cut it in the shape of the window, and then just secure it with screws and nuts? As for the GPU temp, if you use afterburner, you can go to settings, then tab over to something like "display", then you can check a box to show things on the screen (similiar to fraps), and then choose from a list what to display (I have GPU temp and load). Not sure if CPU temp is an option, but there are a lot of them. Make sure you set it to diplay in a different corner than FRAPS!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Since me and a friend are doing a Mass Effect themed mod (he's a MASSIVE ME fan), I wanted to bounce some ideas off you guys first. Our idea was to base it off a black Prodigy, covered in CF vinyl, save for the front mesh (and the white strip surrounding it) and rear. Put side windows on both side panels, replace power and reset switches with the Bulgin-style ones. Paint an offset stripe down the front, across the top then down the back (white-red-white, of course), with a white bay res. Inside, an P8Z77-I Deluxe with 3570K, all watercooled with clear tubing, using Mayhem's Aurora in red. 6870 DirectCU, also watercooled with an EK Supreme HF Bridge Edition (non-Nickel/Acetal version, copper and acrylic FTW). Up front, a Spectre Pro 230mm in red, on a 200mm rad, and 2 white LED corner sticks. Up top, 120mm Spectre Pro in red, again, and at the back, a 140mm Spectre Pro, in red (again, lol).


Sounds like a sweet idea, kind of similar to MyBadOmen's, but thats not a bad thing







If i was you, and I was cutting windows on both sides, I would get a cool tube res that you could look at the aurora in, but that is all personal opinion


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> My conclusion that the PSU and CPU would be fighting each other for air was made when the PSU's fan was on intake mode, b/c then both the CPU and the PSU's fans would be pulling air from that 5mm space between them. Once I reversed the PSU's fan to exhaust mode I also flipped the PSU itself to to create an isolated air chamber for the PSU. I didn't even think about the third option of reversing the fan while keeping it at the button. Your argument made total sense to me, but I'll still keep my healthy dose of skepticism. That GPU is one beasty oven.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on the results
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. Do you guys know of any software that shows GPU and CPU temps during a gaming session (just like Frap shows fps). It would be better than using alt + tab to temporarily exit the game.


OK, it worked (partially). Using Crysis 2 as a test for temps under load, these are the results:
Before flipping the PSU:
CPU - 59c
MB - 55c
GPU - 88c

After flipping the PSU:
CPU - 53c
MB - 52c
GPU - 88C

That's pretty good. Unfortunately, it doesn't solve the main problem, which is the GPU temps. But still impressive. Thanks Wisk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Responding to your previous comment, could you just get some mesh, cut it in the shape of the window, and then just secure it with screws and nuts? As for the GPU temp, if you use afterburner, you can go to settings, then tab over to something like "display", then you can check a box to show things on the screen (similiar to fraps), and then choose from a list what to display (I have GPU temp and load). Not sure if CPU temp is an option, but there are a lot of them. Make sure you set it to diplay in a different corner than FRAPS!


I've actually discussed the option of replacing the window with a piece of mesh with some of the other guys here. Technically, there shouldn't be any problem doing that. However, I was really hoping to find a less surgical solution to this problem (both b/c I hate to ruin the aesthetics of the case and b/c I'm not that good with that type of modding, so I'll probably mess it up. Trust me, I'll find a way to mess it up







).

As for showing the GPU temp in game, I found the a similar option in EVGA Precision X to the one you mentioned in afterburner. Thanks.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> GPU - 88C
> That's pretty good. Unfortunately, it doesn't solve the main problem, which is the GPU temps.


What temps are you aiming for? If I google for reviews of your card, the testers are getting between 75C-80C in well vented cases. So if you want lower than this, you might need to consider water cooling. No idea how you'd fit it in the case.


----------



## thundershnozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> What temps are you aiming for? If I google for reviews of your card, the testers are getting between 75C-80C in well vented cases. So if you want lower than this, you might need to consider water cooling. No idea how you'd fit it in the case.


I've read the same thing. I would love to see this card in the 75-80c range under load but even lower 80s would be good (when I said "That's pretty good" in the previous post I was referring to the improvement in the CPU and MB temps. Obviously the fact that the GPU temps haven't change was a disappointing). That's why I'm considering the Bitfenix Prodigy. It has much better ventilation and plenty of water cooling options. Does any one know when a new batch will arrive ? (newegg is the only site that gives an estimate date and they say July 24th)


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundershnozel*
> 
> I've read the same thing. I would love to see this card in the 75-80c range under load but even lower 80s would be good (when I said "That's pretty good" in the previous post I was referring to the improvement in the CPU and MB temps. Obviously the fact that the GPU temps haven't change was a disappointing). That's why I'm considering the Bitfenix Prodigy. It has much better ventilation and plenty of water cooling options. Does any one know when a new batch will arrive ? (newegg is the only site that gives an estimate date and they say July 24th)


Mine says july 14th


----------



## JoshHunter

I use HWinfo in conjunction with Precision to see temps and usage % in-game.


----------



## golfergolfer

Just finished my Core 1000







Come take a look at the build log if you like what you see







Linky


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


Looks great! One thing that is bothering me is how the loop comes around the block to connect on the underside of your card. Why dont you bring the tubing straight down from the CPU block and screw into the barb that is on the CPU side of the card? Also, why are the tubes crossed?<---- just my OCD talking


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Looks great! One thing that is bothering me is how the loop comes around the block to connect on the underside of your card. Why dont you bring the tubing straight down from the CPU block and screw into the barb that is on the CPU side of the card? Also, why are the tubes crossed?<---- just my OCD talking


Lol so here is the problem... I originally had it that way but it leaked... The reason for that is my barb part of the fitting fits no problem but it is the outside compression part that gets stuck between the barb and the PCB of my GPU. So the fix that I found for this was to use a spacer that was included with the GPU, although I was able to get the fitting on really quite tight there was still a leak from it. Not enough of my fitting had made it into the block so I had to use the bottom ports which dont have a PCB in the way to route it. And the tubes are crossed because I had already put in the one fitting and was too lazy to take it out


----------



## voklskier4452

I am still waiting to shorten my cables until after the steam sale to see what it does to my wallet. I might try and get my case powdercoated when I do the cables since my system will be down anyways. Added my GTX 670 DCUII and added some more zip ties...


----------



## Sircles

got my TJ08E-b today (based on recommendation here)







going to build it up sometime tomorrow with all me bits, pics to follow


----------



## audioholic

I know I posted here before but here is a little update as to what is going on.

Cut the "holes" today. Not to happy how they turned out. And obviously the plastic is short. I am going to try another piece and see if I can do it the right way. I will be cutting the holes first and see what I can do.


----------



## longroadtrip

Coming Soon...

Yin and Yang a dual Prodigy Build


----------



## BodenM

Speaking of Prodigy builds (as if there isn't too many already







);
Mass Effect LAN Box


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I know I posted here before but here is a little update as to what is going on.
> 
> Cut the "holes" today. Not to happy how they turned out. And obviously the plastic is short. I am going to try another piece and see if I can do it the right way. I will be cutting the holes first and see what I can do.


maybe you could get a through-hole fitting. it would make it look much cleaner.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28425


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> maybe you could get a through-hole fitting. it would make it look much cleaner.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28425


I actually made a new one. I'll post a picture later. Came out much much better.


----------



## staryoshi

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid installed!







No spoilers yet, but I'll be posting a full review soon







Also, my system looks better in person than my over-zealous flash and useless flash-less shots suggest.


----------



## Shiveron

Over 300$ worth of closed loop in there.. Wouldn't it have been easier, better, and probably funner to just go for a custom loop?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Over 300$ worth of closed loop in there.. Wouldn't it have been easier, better, and probably funner to just go for a custom loop?


I purchased the H100 for about $95 new and the retail value of the Accelero Hybrid is $170, which brings the theoretical total to $265







(The Hybrid is a review sample). I have a much lower chance of leakage (factory-assembled), saved hours of labor, have two reliable warranties, and the price is less than a custom loop when you factor in two good blocks, a pump, rads/rez, fittings, tubing, etc. The additional performance a custom loop would offer is negligible (Small improvement in overclocking potential on a system that is not significantly bottle-necked by any component at 1080p) and will have no significant impact on the longevity of the hardware. The integrated fan on the Hybrid is nice to have, too.

A high-end graphics card is the only component I could ever justify building a loop for, but only with a large-die, high-headroom part like GF100/110 for a 24/7 crunching system. I prefer high-end air or all-in-one solutions.

Plus, I think it looks neat 'cause it's different







My two cents anyway.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I have a much lower chance of leakage (factory-assembled), saved hours of labor, have two reliable warranties, and the price is less than a custom loop when you factor in two good blocks, a pump, rads/rez, fittings, tubing, etc.


Yeah, it's the fact that someone else has done the leak test and will back up a guaranteed 5-year no-maintenance operation with a replacement, refund or even damages claim.


----------



## staryoshi

Set it and forget it!














Custom loops have their advantages as they can be fun to build and looks pretty sharp, but they aren't for everyone


----------



## Mergatroid

Agreed. I love the no maintenance aspect of closed loop coolers. I really like the full loops, but they're not for me.


----------



## KaKTy3

Please welcome me to the club with my first new build in over five years!

Fell in love with Core 1000 (and its cost) doing my research, so that's what I settled on (detailed specs in the signature). A nice little machine to play modern games without completely breaking the bank (the total cost including every single item is just over £1,200).

Despite what many said, I have achieved decent overclock with air only in this tiny case: 3570k @ 4.3 GHz (81-82° C for eight hours of Prime95 blend and 85° C for ten passes of LinX) and GTX 560 Ti 448 @ 886 MHz core (73-74° C playing BF3 / 82-83° C folding). Most importantly, while not silent, it's far from being noisy (had to replace my first pick exhaust fan, which was too noisy at 2200 RPM).

Pretty happy with that


----------



## longroadtrip

Any pictures?


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys, got my P8z77-i deluxe in last week, been working on putting my build FINALLY together, so thought i would post some preview pics









Still have some cutting to do on the front of the case, but decided to put it together for the first time to see if everything fits.. took about 2 hours









Last parts to get is a waterblock and a gtx 670 4gb


----------



## johnnyli

mine:
R4G+3820+16GB 2133+GTX680+HX650 in TJ08-E


----------



## longroadtrip

Nicely done..very clean!


----------



## toyz72

love the 670 kick standlooks great


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> love the 670 kick standlooks great


ha ~ thanks mate! but thats 680


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> 67C under heavy gaming/benchmarking with fan on auto. 63C with fan running at 70%.
> Well I believe in a little thing called positive pressure, plus my temps are fine. Running the 2600k undervolted (.075) at 4.2GHz and my temps stay below 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I had to copy and paste all of that from Tapatalk to the browser, because it wouldn't post via Tapatalk


oh~ is that possible? im using the same graphic card~ but it goes up to 76'C for 10 mins heaven benchmark (auto fan)
PS: My room is approx 16~18'C and TJ08-E case...


----------



## KaKTy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Any pictures?


Haven't taken any, as there isn't anythng custom or particularly exciting about the build itself, just the combination of the components and endless tweakings in software







Having said that, I may take some on the weekend, even if just to show it exists. The cabling isn't 100% clean (compared to the standards I've seen over here), but the proof is in the pudding, i.e the. system temps!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> oh~ is that possible? im using the same graphic card~ but it goes up to 76'C for 10 mins heaven benchmark (auto fan)
> PS: My room is approx 16~18'C and TJ08-E case...


It does say 680 in picture.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It does say 680 in picture.













EDIT: oops~ sorry I thought you said "doesn't"


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys,
Here is that updated cover that I made








I think it turned out better this time.



I know that the bend is not 100% but it looks well when its actually in the case. The holes are for the tubing and they fit perfectly in there.








I just ordered my LEDs yesterday so it should be looking good here in a few days.


----------



## AbdullahG

Updated PC:


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Updated PC:


awesome build








how tall is that cooler?


----------



## AbdullahG

It's 130mm I believe.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

My dedicated mATX, cpu only, folding rig.

gotta love that kandy paint!

almost finished.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> My dedicated mATX, cpu only, folding rig.
> 
> gotta love that kandy paint!
> 
> almost finished.
> *snip*


Looks really good. You should throw a GPU in there for more PPD. Those OEM dell machines actually make pretty good platforms for modding. Is that a P4 era?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Looks really good. You should throw a GPU in there for more PPD. Those OEM dell machines actually make pretty good platforms for modding. Is that a P4 era?


It's an old inspiron 530, its was housing a core 2 e4500. just repurporsed for folding.

also, It's for team competition folding, and gpu would bring down cpu output. got my main rig for all the fun stuff!


----------



## JoshHunter

That Dell build looks bad ass!

On another note, does anybody know of a 5.25" Fan Controller that has a 3.5" bracket behind it? Sort of like the PT-FN06 from Lian Li



In the above picture you can see the 2.5" module removed, does anyone think a 3.5" would mount flush in there? And would vibration be an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## armourcore9brker

A 3.5" should fit in there. The screw slots are adjustable it seems.

Vibration would depend on if the drive is an OS drive or a data drive. Usually data drives are much quieter overall.


----------



## JoshHunter

It'd be a Caviar Green. Would it be worth investing in some kind of rubber feet for the drive?


----------



## armourcore9brker

You might be able to recycle the sound dampeners from the 2.5" part. You get 8. Just use the 4 on the sides and if it still touches the bottom, not sure, foam probably. I run some Samsung F4 drives on my hardwood desk. I don't notice them at all. What I meant as a data drive vs OS drive is simply how you plan on using it. They don't spin up unless I am using data from them and even then it is rare.

You should be fine either way. What use is this whole little thing for?


----------



## JoshHunter

I'm getting another Kuhler for my GTX 670 and it means I'll be without an HDD cage. I'm ordering some 20db Noiseblockers that I would like to run as silent as possible when browsing and watching movies and TV shows. I had a PT-FN06B in my old rig but I never used the little drive bay. If I can't use it with my Caviar Green I might just buy an external dock.

The drive is more or less just backup, plus it stores most of my media.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Yeah, you'll be fine either way.







Do you still have the old fan controller?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> mine:
> R4G+3820+16GB 2133+GTX680+HX650 in TJ08-E


AWWWWWW :3


----------



## Acefire

Check my super Portable Gaming Rig.
Sg02
+Crossfire 6870's
+1100t @ 3.8ghz stock voltage
+16gb ddr3 1600 (8-8-8-25).
+890gxm gd65

I really tried to stick with a small form factor case. It completely blows my mind that people would buy a matx or itx motherboard and still put it in a mid-tower case. Like the guy above me with the tj08. Its only fractionally smaller than a regular case build, but cost a whole lot more just to be 1 inch smaller than a regular case.

Being an enthusiast I simply hate itx or matx boards because I can't justify the quality difference for a little bit smaller board. Add in the fact that your putting a smaller mainboard in a regular sized case and you throw all the benefit of the smaller board out the window. When you buy a matx board you should put it in a small case, otherwise just get a regular size board and save some cash + getting a better overclock.


----------



## audioholic

Something is coming along....can you guys guess what case I am using...I know I posted before but heres a little update










I need to paint the other side black so the LED's dont show through...but if I stick with this cover it will be pretty neat!


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Yeah, you'll be fine either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have the old fan controller?


No I don't :/ It went with my old rig when I sold it.

Any recommendations on quiet ~500w-650w PSUs?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Check my super Portable Gaming Rig.
> Sg02
> +Crossfire 6870's
> +1100t @ 3.8ghz stock voltage
> +16gb ddr3 1600 (8-8-8-25).
> +890gxm gd65
> I really tried to stick with a small form factor case. It completely blows my mind that people would buy a matx or itx motherboard and still put it in a mid-tower case. Like the guy above me with the tj08. Its only fractionally smaller than a regular case build, but cost a whole lot more just to be 1 inch smaller than a regular case.
> Being an enthusiast I simply hate itx or matx boards because I can't justify the quality difference for a little bit smaller board. Add in the fact that your putting a smaller mainboard in a regular sized case and you throw all the benefit of the smaller board out the window. When you buy a matx board you should put it in a small case, otherwise just get a regular size board and save some cash + getting a better overclock.


quite an opinion


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Yeah, you'll be fine either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have the old fan controller?
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't :/ It went with my old rig when I sold it.
> 
> Any recommendations on quiet ~500w-650w PSUs?
Click to expand...

Link

They should be good enough. Got specs on the system?


----------



## JoshHunter

I only need 400w, but I want to upgrade to a quieter 500w so I can OC my card and my CPU once I get on the Haswell bandwagon.

I'm looking at the AX-650 though because I don't like multicoloured cables, and I don't really want to sleeve because I hate it.

I'm reluctant to get a fanless unit because my system will basically have no cold air passing through it, only radiator exhaust.

Edit: Are there any quietish Silverstone units? I want to use the shortened PP05 cable set.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Check my super Portable Gaming Rig.
> I really tried to stick with a small form factor case. It completely blows my mind that people would buy a matx or itx motherboard and still put it in a mid-tower case. Like the guy above me with the tj08. Its only fractionally smaller than a regular case build, but cost a whole lot more just to be 1 inch smaller than a regular case.
> Being an enthusiast I simply hate itx or matx boards because I can't justify the quality difference for a little bit smaller board. Add in the fact that your putting a smaller mainboard in a regular sized case and you throw all the benefit of the smaller board out the window. When you buy a matx board you should put it in a small case, otherwise just get a regular size board and save some cash + getting a better overclock.


Absolutely agree. As much as I like the P180 Mini, Fractal Design Mini's, and TJ08B-E; they can't really be classified as small cases, because they're not at all.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Absolutely agree. As much as I like the P180 Mini, Fractal Design Mini's, and TJ08B-E; they can't really be classified as small cases, because they're not at all.


lol you obviously didnt see the case i came from before i bought the tj08

its only slightly deeper in order to fit the PSU and 5.25 bays back to back, and slightly wider so you have an extra half inch for cables (if you have any room at all for them behind the motherboard in the cases that _you_ deem "small form factor")

you can keep your shoe box case, and your two cents... because i love my tj08.


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> lol you obviously didnt see the case i came from before i bought the tj08
> its only slightly deeper in order to fit the PSU and 5.25 bays back to back, and slightly wider so you have an extra half inch for cables (if you have any room at all for them behind the motherboard in the cases that _you_ deem "small form factor")
> you can keep your shoe box case, and your two cents... because i love my tj08.


Thanks! A shoe box is actually quite small. I'm glad you get the point!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Shoe boxes are generally much wider than a tower. I just think of it in terms of literage. <20L with 10L per extra CPU socket is SFF in my book.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> lol you obviously didnt see the case i came from before i bought the tj08
> its only slightly deeper in order to fit the PSU and 5.25 bays back to back, and slightly wider so you have an extra half inch for cables (if you have any room at all for them behind the motherboard in the cases that _you_ deem "small form factor")
> you can keep your shoe box case, and your two cents... because i love my tj08.


No... I didn't see the case you came from... Funny that.

The differences between a TJ08B-E and a mid-tower are absolutely minimal.


----------



## Whole Wheat

My beastly little Sugo
CPU: 2600K @ 4.6
RAM: 8Gb 1866 9-10-9-27
GPU: 670 4Gb
SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
HDD: WD Black 2.5" 500GB
PSU: 500w
Mobo: ZOTAC Z68ITX-A-E
Cooling: H80 push/pull
Fans: Gentle Typhoon AP-15


Who needs a full tower...


----------



## smileytown

500w SFX PSU?

make/model please?


----------



## Whole Wheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> 500w SFX PSU?
> make/model please?


Its not a SFX
Silverstone SST-ST50F-P
http://ksstudios.com/silverstone-st50f-p-strider-plus-series-500w-modular-power-supply

Its just a wee little guy. I squeezed it in with a small amount of cutting








Ill be making a build log for my A05 build and ill post pics of my Sugo too.

Also, that's not a recent picture. I had to RMA my h80 too because i was getting the infamous grinding...


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> 500w SFX PSU?
> make/model please?


I believe that's the one that's included with the Sugo. Most mini-ITX chassis come with a manufacturer-included PSU specifically designed to fit the case enclosure.


----------



## Whole Wheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I believe that's the one that's included with the Sugo. Most mini-ITX chassis come with a manufacturer-included PSU specifically designed to fit the case enclosure.


The sugo comes with eather a 300w or a 450w SFX PSU
I had to mod mine to fit a modular 500w PSU


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whole Wheat*
> 
> My beastly little Sugo
> CPU: 2600K @ 4.6
> RAM: 8Gb 1866 9-10-9-27
> GPU: 670 4Gb
> SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
> HDD: WD Black 2.5" 500GB
> PSU: 500w
> Mobo: ZOTAC Z68ITX-A-E
> Cooling: H80 push/pull
> Fans: Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> 
> Who needs a full tower...


Now thats sweet!


----------



## smileytown

im a little confused.

the psu in that picture is a SFX psu. could you post some pics of your mod to fit the ATX psu?


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whole Wheat*
> 
> My beastly little Sugo
> CPU: 2600K @ 4.6
> RAM: 8Gb 1866 9-10-9-27
> GPU: 670 4Gb
> SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
> HDD: WD Black 2.5" 500GB
> PSU: 500w
> Mobo: ZOTAC Z68ITX-A-E
> Cooling: H80 push/pull
> Fans: Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> 
> Who needs a full tower...


oh~~ so cute! whats the temp in idle and load?
please show us more pics!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Absolutely agree. As much as I like the P180 Mini, Fractal Design Mini's, and TJ08B-E; they can't really be classified as small cases, because they're not at all.


The TJ08-E and SST-PS07 *are* small form factor cases. The Fractal Design Arc/Mini and P180 are not, in my opinion. Look up the dimensions on the cases and you'll see why I make that distinction.


----------



## toyz72

i own both cases, the p180 mini and arc mini. i think theses are great cases for members just moving to sff or just not willing to give up space. i started with theses and i'm in a v354 now:thumb:as you can see...i'm getting smaller.


----------



## Acefire

I really judge the size of the case by the volume. Not by visual guesses. Most SFF cases really aren't SFF if you do the math. Comparatively I need it to be significantly smaller (volume) than a mid-tower case to justify using it or calling it SFF.


----------



## JoshHunter

The PC-V354 is cool. Did you not get the special ODD bezel with it?

Does noise dampening foam such as that found in the Hush, and some Fractal cases make a lot of difference?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> The PC-V354 is cool. Did you not get the special ODD bezel with it?
> Does noise dampening foam such as that found in the Hush, and some Fractal cases make a lot of difference?


i just remove there flip door....i might even remove all hdd cage also. but i still might be going itx.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> The PC-V354 is cool. Did you not get the special ODD bezel with it?
> 
> Does noise dampening foam such as that found in the Hush, and some Fractal cases make a lot of difference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i just remove there flip door....i might even remove all hdd cage also. but i still might be going itx.


I thought you two were the same person for a bit there.


----------



## JoshHunter

Similar case... Similar dog


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey all, so i made some progress today on my SG05 build today







drilled out the radiator mount holes today, and cut part of the front of the case out to help with airflow. Thought i would post some pics with everything thus far mounted on the inside.







Now just need that gtx 670..


----------



## armourcore9brker

Guess what I found?









Source









DTX
EDIT:

Also new mITX case.

Source


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Guess what I found?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Looks like the DTX one has solder pads for 2 more RAM slots, interesting. But, it's not Z77 D:


----------



## armourcore9brker

It's just a business class mobo that's why. I am just excited someone is doing something with DTX.


----------



## fr0st.

Here's a pic of my rigs old set up, not that much different now just changed the res and loop set up.










2600K, 6990, 8GB RAM, 240mm radiator, 240mm radiator, 360mm radiator, HX650 and MGIVE all inside of a Fractal Design Define Mini :3

Link's in my sig.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Also new mITX case.
> Source


oh noes... thats pretty slick. sigh.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey all, so i made some progress today on my SG05 build today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drilled out the radiator mount holes today, and cut part of the front of the case out to help with airflow. Thought i would post some pics with everything thus far mounted on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just need that gtx 670..


I put those Arctic fans on my rad as well. Worst cables ever, needs sleeved in the worst way.


----------



## axipher

Well my friend and I are going to be tackling a Xbox HTPC build once we move in to our new place. And tips on small cooling fans?


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

In in! I need to get some more pictures of my newest mods on my Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans. (more like triple 120MM's and a 92MM.)


----------



## george_orm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my friend and I are going to be tackling a Xbox HTPC build once we move in to our new place. And tips on small cooling fans?


if u can get a hole in for a 120/140, and jsut run that it will be so much quiter, avoid 40 mm fans if u can


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george_orm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my friend and I are going to be tackling a Xbox HTPC build once we move in to our new place. And tips on small cooling fans?
> 
> 
> 
> if u can get a hole in for a 120/140, and jsut run that it will be so much quiter, avoid 40 mm fans if u can
Click to expand...

Good call. I was leaning more towards some 80's on the back with a custom air diverter inside so the air comes in on one side of the rear and out the other. Planned build will be my current HTPC, a Q6600 with a Cooler Master Vortex Plus if it fits, along with a 5670 and a TV Tuner.

My fear is the chipset heating up too much.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I put those Arctic fans on my rad as well. Worst cables ever, needs sleeved in the worst way.


haha yeah, they are pretty bland







i got them on amazon for pretty cheap but i havnt had a chance to try them out yet hoping they perform decent. BUT! eventually (if they perform well) they will be sleeved along with half the psu


----------



## Whole Wheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> that 24 psu connector is bending your ram stick.
> don't think I like that to much at all.
> looks like a nice build besides that.
> btw why did you rma the h80?
> thanks


Ya that really bothered me as well. Ive since changed out the PSU with an ATX 500w with modular cables so it doesn't push that slot anymore.

I Had to RMA my H80 because it was grinding. I leave this guy on 24/7 for torrents and streaming so it got really annoying when i tried to go to sleep haha.


----------



## rubicsphere

Sig Rig. Just waiting for the Prodigy to ship and the SSD's to come in. They were on sale for $79 each today on the egg.


----------



## thehidecheck

I posted this in the silverstone club thread but I'll also post it here if anyone has anything to say
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> Hey guys, looking into getting a SG05 but I need a word with some owners first. I'm looking to cram 2 3.5" hdd's, 1 ssd, a full sized graphics card, and thermaltake water performer(h60) w/ push/pull into this tiny case.
> 
> I'm only worried about the HDD smushed between the graphics card and the psu. As long as the distance from the graphics card pcb to the psu is greater than 1"(25.4mm), I should be good and without any sacrifices as far as airflow. Only problem is, short of measuring that distance once everything is at my doorstep, I don't know if everything will fit together. If worse comes to worse, i could pretty easily stick it on the underside of the psu but that would segment my airflow, make wiring much more of a pain, might have cooler clearance issues, might have issues with cooler tubing, so I'd much prefer my first solution.
> If someone could break out their ruler or atleast take a top/down picture of their sg05 with the psu and graphics card installed, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## NFSxperts

While there is approximately ~27mm between the gpu pcb and psu, I wouldn't recommend putting a 3.5" drive there. If you don't guide the h60 tubing there, the tubing will have to bunch up in the center and push upwards to the top of the case.


----------



## MrGMcD

If your going for push pull, one fan is going to have to be outside of the front of the case.
I recommend you go back through this thread and search for all the posts with SUGO, there are some good builds.
In my sg-05 I have a coolit eco 620 push/pull, 1 SSD, 2x3.5 HDD + AMD 6950, with a little room for more, but I've kept away from mounting anything vertically.

Good luck


----------



## thehidecheck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> While there is approximately ~27mm between the gpu pcb and psu, I wouldn't recommend putting a 3.5" drive there. If you don't guide the h60 tubing there, the tubing will have to bunch up in the center and push upwards to the top of the case.


the thermaltake performer uses rubber tubing much like the antec kuhler and h50/h70, not too worried about manipulating it.
Little bit of an update, messed with some photos in paint and counted pixels. My first calculation i came up about a 1mm short, my 2nd i came out with .5mm excess, its dang close.(3rd attempt, 5.5mm excess, im apparently horrid at this XD)


----------



## thehidecheck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD*
> 
> If your going for push pull, one fan is going to have to be outside of the front of the case.
> I recommend you go back through this thread and search for all the posts with SUGO, there are some good builds.
> In my sg-05 I have a coolit eco 620 push/pull, 1 SSD, 2x3.5 HDD + AMD 6950, with a little room for more, but I've kept away from mounting anything vertically.
> Good luck



thermaltake performer has a 27mm thick radiator+2x 25mm fans=77mm ?

Edit:strange, thermaltake performer and antec 620 has the same radiator thickness, are you talking about fan to motherboard or fan to memory stick?
Edit Edit: heres a h70(50mm thick) fits in a sg05


----------



## NFSxperts

here's my current setup in push pull. how long is the gpu you're planning on using? The hd should technically fit in there, but its gonna get toasty from the heat the gpu puts out.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/674188/user_id/91497

edit: new pic


----------



## thehidecheck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGMcD*
> 
> If your going for push pull, one fan is going to have to be outside of the front of the case.
> I recommend you go back through this thread and search for all the posts with SUGO, there are some good builds.
> In my sg-05 I have a coolit eco 620 push/pull, 1 SSD, 2x3.5 HDD + AMD 6950, with a little room for more, but I've kept away from mounting anything vertically.
> Good luck


how did you mount your hdd's btw?


----------



## thehidecheck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> here's my current setup in push pull. how long is the gpu you're planning on using? The hd should technically fit in there, but its gonna get toasty from the heat the gpu puts out.
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/674188/user_id/91497
> edit: new pic


Looking at a 670, possibly EVGA 670 FTW w/ 680pcb(680's fit)(put alot of consideration into gpus already), should help to mitigate heat with its blower design. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE PIC, +1 rep


----------



## MrGMcD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> how did you mount your hdd's btw?


The following link is in this thread and shows some pretty rough pics of what I have running.

http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/4130#post_17502148


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> the thermaltake performer uses rubber tubing much like the antec kuhler and h50/h70, not too worried about manipulating it.
> Little bit of an update, messed with some photos in paint and counted pixels. My first calculation i came up about a 1mm short, my 2nd i came out with .5mm excess, its dang close.(3rd attempt, 5.5mm excess, im apparently horrid at this XD)


The Corsair H50/70 use low permeability tubing, not rubber. The only Corsair water cooler that uses rubber is the H40.


----------



## Whole Wheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> the thermaltake performer uses rubber tubing much like the antec kuhler and h50/h70, not too worried about manipulating it.
> Little bit of an update, messed with some photos in paint and counted pixels. My first calculation i came up about a 1mm short, my 2nd i came out with .5mm excess, its dang close.(3rd attempt, 5.5mm excess, im apparently horrid at this XD)
> 
> 
> 
> The Corsair H50/70 use low permeability tubing, not rubber. The only Corsair water cooler that uses rubber is the H40.
Click to expand...

How are you planning on setting up your cooler? I have a H80 in my Sugo and the tubes bent with no problems. They are pretty malleable.


----------



## mironccr345

Wow, that's a tight fit.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whole Wheat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> the thermaltake performer uses rubber tubing much like the antec kuhler and h50/h70, not too worried about manipulating it.
> Little bit of an update, messed with some photos in paint and counted pixels. My first calculation i came up about a 1mm short, my 2nd i came out with .5mm excess, its dang close.(3rd attempt, 5.5mm excess, im apparently horrid at this XD)
> 
> 
> 
> The Corsair H50/70 use low permeability tubing, not rubber. The only Corsair water cooler that uses rubber is the H40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you planning on setting up your cooler? I have a H80 in my Sugo and the tubes bent with no problems. They are pretty malleable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That RAM stick is being pushed way too far if it's bending like that...


----------



## jellis142

It does look stressed







Switch one fan for a thinner one?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whole Wheat*
> 
> How are you planning on setting up your cooler? I have a H80 in my Sugo and the tubes bent with no problems. They are pretty malleable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not using the same case you are, but in my other computer that uses a small case, I'm using an H50 (my sig rig uses an H100). Although it's a fairly small case it's not as tiny as the ones you guys build. The builds like I have been seeing here over the last year have me thinking about selling my PS3 and making a HTPC. I have even bought a blu-ray burner and I actually purchased WinDVD Pro. I'm not 100% positive I want to do it yet. With a few inconveniences, I do like my PS3 as a media server. However, a PC would be able to run any movie file.

The thing that's got me thinking about it is, I was using software to copy a Blu-ray to my NAS. When I tried to play the movie, the PS3 actually checked on the 'net, recognized the audio, muted the audio and placed a white bar over the video saying that it was a copyrighted file and I shouldn't be playing it. After I paid $30 for it. Copying to my NAS for use over my network is fair use as far as I'm concerned. I can easily use a PC for this purpose without having to worry about that DRM. So, I'm studying the builds you guys do here and thinking seriously about a HTPC. I'm really interested in one with just enough power to run 1080p Blu-rays and video files from my NAS without any problems, and small enough to match my Pioneer home theater receiver. I would also like it to accommodate a closed loop water cooler as you guys have been doing so much of lately. Not ready to pull the trigger just yet though. If I do decide on it, I will have to sell my PS3 system to finance the build.


----------



## xenefur

Heres mine: Silverstone SG08-B


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

cute


----------



## AbdullahG

The more I see mITX systems, the more I wanna sell my mATX for one.


----------



## iXSparkn49160Xi

These silverstone, the sugo line i would want one but i am worried about heating issues


----------



## nz3777

Thats some nice work guys! Iam planning on doing 1 myself soon hopefully:thumb:


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXSparkn49160Xi*
> 
> These silverstone, the sugo line i would want one but i am worried about heating issues


Why? Airflow to volume ratio is MASSIVE at this size. You're fine and the only thing to consider between the SG05 and SG07 is the length of the GPU.


----------



## bortoloj

It's my arc mini
















SSD and new gpu cooler soon


----------



## xenefur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXSparkn49160Xi*
> 
> These silverstone, the sugo line i would want one but i am worried about heating issues


My CPU load doesn't exceed 55 Celsius, and GPU load doesn't exceed 77 Celsius with custom fan profile. My room ambient temp is about 26-27 Celsius.


----------



## axipher

Well my next build is going to be a mini-ITX AMD A8-3870k car-puter, stay tuned for a build log


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my next build is going to be a mini-ITX AMD A8-3870k car-puter, stay tuned for a build log


----------



## xyexz

Armor A30 build, haven't updated my sig rig so don't bother with that, still basically the same parts though.
You can see build log pics and descriptions here.

Teaser pic!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my next build is going to be a mini-ITX AMD A8-3870k car-puter, stay tuned for a build log


folding while driving? THAT's dedication to the cause







seriously tho. what can you possibly need an A8 for in a car? not like you get much gaming done while driving a real car


----------



## golfergolfer

Come check out my new log of turning a Cooler Master 690 Advanced II into a Matx case the size of a Core 1000 or so... I will also be rotating the motherboard









Link for CM 690 ADV II

Link for past work on Core 1000


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Thought i would finally put up some pics of my mini-itx build that i finished building this past monday! Specs are in my sig rig. Enjoy


----------



## WiSK

Nice build.How are you cooling that i5 and what temps on the 570?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nice build.How are you cooling that i5 and what temps on the 570?


Thanks, im just using the stock cooler right now, and in BF3 temps get to about 83C with the case panels on, and about 74C max with the panels off for best cooling. Overall no issues, just runs hot.


----------



## WiSK

I would definitely recommend H60 or 620 for the CPU, that will help with GPU and overall case temps as well. Apart from that I think you'll have trouble getting that GPU much cooler since it's blowing half the heat back down against the flow of the Air Pen fan. Better in the FT03-mini to take a GPU with fan at the end blowing up.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I would definitely recommend H60 or 620 for the CPU, that will help with GPU and overall case temps as well. Apart from that I think you'll have trouble getting that GPU much cooler since it's blowing half the heat back down against the flow of the Air Pen fan. Better in the FT03-mini to take a GPU with fan at the end blowing up.


I completely agree, i am going to be getting either an h60, but im really looking into getting a zalman cnps20lq, just trying to see if theres room at the base to fit the radiator, its bulky. The fan on the 570 does just shoot the exhaust air downwards and does nothing to reduce temps but i got such an amazing deal on this card it doesn't matter to me







Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## xyexz

I don't think the zalman is worth the money man, get the Antec 620 or the H60, they're all made by asetek at the end of the day anyways.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my next build is going to be a mini-ITX AMD A8-3870k car-puter, stay tuned for a build log
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Build log is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289905/project-rose-a-car-puter-in-planning/0_50#post_17855197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my next build is going to be a mini-ITX AMD A8-3870k car-puter, stay tuned for a build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> folding while driving? THAT's dedication to the cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously tho. what can you possibly need an A8 for in a car? not like you get much gaming done while driving a real car
Click to expand...

Haha, that's a thought. I would have to start driving more if I want WU's to be completed by the deadlines though.

And I want this to be a full fledged entertainment system. I plan to have a projector or TV in the trunk along with being able to run emulators and other games.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And I want this to be a full fledged entertainment system. I plan to have a projector or TV in the trunk along with being able to run emulators and other games.


see, THAT's the right way to do tailgate parties now... if you can just somehow put a pony keg fridge in that trunk too...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*
> 
> I completely agree, i am going to be getting either an h60, but im really looking into getting a zalman cnps20lq, just trying to see if theres room at the base to fit the radiator, its bulky. The fan on the 570 does just shoot the exhaust air downwards and does nothing to reduce temps but i got such an amazing deal on this card it doesn't matter to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations.


I thought the H60 was made by Coolit? I thought all the newer Corsair Hydro series coolers were made by Coolit (H60/80/100)? (exceptions: H50/70 which are older coolers, and H40 which is is a Frankenstein's Monster).


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Build log is here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289905/project-rose-a-car-puter-in-planning/0_50#post_17855197


sweet,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And I want this to be a full fledged entertainment system. I plan to have a projector or TV in the trunk along with being able to run emulators and other games.


SWEET.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And I want this to be a full fledged entertainment system. I plan to have a projector or TV in the trunk along with being able to run emulators and other games.
> 
> 
> 
> see, THAT's the right way to do tailgate parties now... if you can just somehow put a pony keg fridge in that trunk too...
Click to expand...

Wait, you assume I don't already have a cooling device in my car... I always have a cooler in my car with food and drinks in it, along with all my camping gear.

And I'm leaning more towards a projector for this build in the trunk along with a white sheet painted with silver fabric paint that can be hung out between trees.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Build log is here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289905/project-rose-a-car-puter-in-planning/0_50#post_17855197
> 
> 
> 
> sweet,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And I want this to be a full fledged entertainment system. I plan to have a projector or TV in the trunk along with being able to run emulators and other games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SWEET.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I don't think the zalman is worth the money man, get the Antec 620 or the H60, they're all made by asetek at the end of the day anyways.


Ended up getting an H60, with some tough rearranging. Took forever to setup and now this little case is packed, however temps seem great. I may need to reseat as one core at idle is 12C lower than the others, and about 4C during load lower, but the H60 is perfect, loving it!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I definitely can't compete with that Sugo, too awesome!
> My little build:


Nice build! I'm liking this Prodigy case a lot, I think I might just use that for my next build (downgrade but I wan to go small). It looks like there's enough room to put a cpu and gpu under water without too much hassle too.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just got some time to work on the SG05 build some more now that i got a few more parts in, so heres a quick pic of what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Hmm... im guessing hes using a right angle SATA connector as well, could that be the issue? since it would make it so you shouldnt have to angle the drive as much as well as keep it from poking out the top.


Love this


----------



## motokill36

Not Finished yet but getting there .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Mo pics please motokill?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Nice build! I'm liking this Prodigy case a lot, I think I might just use that for my next build (downgrade but I wan to go small). It looks like there's enough room to put a cpu and gpu under water without too much hassle too.


Thanks! I'm a little biased but I think it's the best thing since sliced bread. I've worked with quite a few cases and so far this is my absolute favorite. I'd suggest hopping over to the Prodigy Owners thread as a lot of people over there are getting much more creative with radiators than I did. There are a lot of possibilities with this thing.

Keep in mind it's more the size of an Matx case vs a tiny itx box.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Mo pics please motokill?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BodenM




----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*


lol
Tear of Joy lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's only the second computer I've seen with a water build that uses copper. The first one was in a 600T, and they're both awesome. Nice job.


----------



## JoshHunter

My rig's basically finished. I've got a locked chip ATM because IB is a waste of money, but it'll be majorly beastly when I add an unlocked Haswell i5/i7









It's hard to get any decent pictures because with my case the PSU blocks the view of basically all the components. Plus my mobile phone camera sucks! I'll try and borrow a camera from somebody and snap some with the PSU out. That said.... A Kuhler-cooled GTX670 at 1337MHz and an i5 is beastly, no?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


dat coppa!

hope you keep it lookin good. takes some upkeep if left unsealed


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> My rig's basically finished. I've got a locked chip ATM because IB is a waste of money, but it'll be majorly beastly when I add an unlocked Haswell i5/i7


Haswell will be LGA1150, so you'd need a new board.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Haswell will be LGA1150, so you'd need a new board.


tis the truth


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Haswell will be LGA1150, so you'd need a new board.


Well duh.... Lol who in their right mind would OC on an ECS board?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Haswell will be LGA1150, so you'd need a new board.
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh.... Lol who in their right mind would OC on an ECS board?
Click to expand...

You underestimate the power of human stupidity, ignorance and apathy


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks so steampunk (except maybe the blue pcb) without tubes. Man this is probably the first build that makes me tempted to go custom loop with all that copper tubing!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> dat coppa!
> hope you keep it lookin good. takes some upkeep if left unsealed


Yes for sure was going to lacquer it but then it still can fad and cant re polish


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Looks so steampunk (except maybe the blue pcb) without tubes. Man this is probably the first build that makes me tempted to go custom loop with all that copper tubing!


Was trying to get a Back plate to get rid of blue PCB don't like that bit









Can't decide on coolant colour .Gold OR White


----------



## Mergatroid

Too bad there's no copper coolant. . Gold sounds interesting. I wonder how it would look with the copper? Of course, white would break up the copper a bit, being between the two pipes. Tough choice.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Yes for sure was going to lacquer it but then it still can fad and cant re polish


well you can polish the pipes, take them to a powdercoater and have them shoot some clear powdercoat over.

I do this for some of my customers trim pieces, such as aluminum and stainless, but also works well with copper and brass. plus they will last alot longer as they will not be exposed to the outdoor elements.


----------



## NickSim86

anyone know why Windows 7 Pro thinks my sig rig is an laptop? the battery power icon shows up in the system tray and gives me battery power options. anyway to fix that?


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> anyone know why Windows 7 Pro thinks my sig rig is an laptop? the battery power icon shows up in the system tray and gives me battery power options. anyway to fix that?


Just click the little up arrow next to all the small icons and click 'customize.'
Then in the lower left hand corner there should be a button that says 'Turn system icons on or off.
Click that, go to power and turn it off.


----------



## NickSim86

that doesnt really fix the problem. windows still thinks the system has a battery. i've never had this happen before on a desktop build. maybe its because of the itx motherboard?


----------



## un1b4ll

I'll be joining the club this weekend when I piece together my x79 based FT03 build. Complete build log incoming...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> that doesnt really fix the problem. windows still thinks the system has a battery. i've never had this happen before on a desktop build. maybe its because of the itx motherboard?


win7 thinks every computer has a battery







it's part of the power management module that gets installed with windows. the same module manages sleep/hibernation cycles etc... if you don't want the battery icon to show, then just turn it off


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> win7 thinks every computer has a battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's part of the power management module that gets installed with windows. the same module manages sleep/hibernation cycles etc... if you don't want the battery icon to show, then just turn it off


um, my work PC, HTPC and previous gaming desktops all run windows 7 and do not show battery power options...

edit: i just figured it out. it is because i have a smart UPS with a USB management port. I havent installed the software yet so it was confusing windows


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> um, my work PC, HTPC and previous gaming desktops all run windows 7 and do not show battery power options...
> edit: i just figured it out. it is because i have a smart UPS with a USB management port. I havent installed the software yet so it was confusing windows


Thanks for letting us know. I'll remember that. +++


----------



## audioholic

Ugh no more custom loop for this guy in my Vulcan build







sad day


----------



## motokill36

Thanks Rabbit

didn't now they could do clear powder coat


----------



## motokill36

Window in



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window in
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Just because it only fits an mITX board doesn't make it small form factor


----------



## motokill36

its small to me.
TJ07 to this means its small


----------



## Mergatroid

I don't think there's really much of a line between what's small and what isn't. Or at least, it's fairly blurry....


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just because it only fits an mITX board doesn't make it small form factor


Cmon WiSK we don't need it in every thread.







As much as I hate the Prodigy and all it stands for, this is a prime example of what someone should use the Prodigy for. The amount of WC gear in there is great and I'd consider this SFF just because it is using all the space available for the build.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> this is a prime example of what someone should use the Prodigy for. The amount of WC gear in there is great


Yes, sorry, it's a nice build Motokill well done









You just all caught me at a moment when I'm starting to overdose on Prodigy build threads. Bitfenix didn't invent small cases. My son's CM centurion from 2004 is not much bigger. If it sounds like sour grapes: yes I like whine


----------



## armourcore9brker

They should just make a Prodigy sub-forum for all of those.









What we have here are the old fashioned SFFers that were here for a while and then the new people coming in with the Prodigy. Not much we can do about it so just steer people to the best case that they might need in recommendation threads. Whether that be the Prodigy or the SUGO series or anything else.


----------



## Kokin

^ I actually agree. While the Prodigy is much smaller than most mid-towers, it's not a shoebox size like a lot of the Sugo series cases. Maybe they should call it MFF for Medium Form-Factor.









Mine is starting to look somewhat like those "true" SFF builds, but there's still an abundance of space here and there:









I wish I could fit another 120mm rad elsewhere, but might consider trading my RX240 for an EX240, so I can top-mount it.


----------



## mikeaj

Just to kick around the dead horse a little more...

As good as it may be, the Prodigy is larger in all three dimensions than most OEM towers and stuff like Antec NSK3480 that are mATX. It's pretty close to Silverstone TJ08-E. MFF sounds about right to me.









Is there any news since Computex on the Fractal Design Node 304 (itself a little on the chunky side for SFF)?


----------



## armourcore9brker

From the Node 304 thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> Here is what I got from Fractal Design. They responded quickly to my email:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> The Node 304 should be available in the US at the end of September (MSRP $89.99) and the Node 605 will be available in October (MSRP $159.99). Both will be found at Newegg, NCIX.us, and Micro Center. I don't have the exact data for the CFM of the fans installed in the Node cases but they do get sufficient intake to cool the system. Should you have any other questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to call or email.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> I like this case. It can fit a megahalem and the airflow will be very smooth (front to back)
> 
> My only problem is, with fan filters in front of the 92mm fans AND a vent-less fan intake design, is the cpu cooler going to get enough air from the outside?
Click to expand...


----------



## psyclum

well, i think we are splitting words here. back in the day SFF simply meant anything smaller then a standard ATX. which includes mATX ITX and DTX. in fact SFF used to mean "shuttle form factor"







but we wont get into that...

while the prodigy is HUGE for an ITX, it's still smaller then a standard ATX case... so it's still technically a SFF case. if we are talking about space use efficiency, it's not bad if you look at the intent for the case. the case is INTENDED to be THE liquid cooling case for ITX form factor. it does not waste too much space in that respect if you put 2 rads in there... can it be better designed? maybe. but there are some very quirky people in the liquid team


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just because it only fits an mITX board doesn't make it small form factor


And... we don't call it SFF either. Not even on our web page.

Compact case, without compromise.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> And... we don't call it SFF either. Not even on our web page.
> Compact case, without compromise.


----------



## motokill36

Any News on White Vented Front Panel ?









6c Difference with front panel removed


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Any News on White Vented Front Panel ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6c Difference with front panel removed


I just came back from multiple factory tours and visits to get multiple projects started. I haven't made visits to OC.net for a while.. Shouldn't be long!


----------



## Agenesis

I don't see any FT03 Mini owners. Let me fix that.

 

Edit: Finally saw one pages back.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I don't see any FT03 Mini owners. Let me fix that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Finally saw one pages back.


can you take a pick of where the hdds are located?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> can you take a pick of where the hdds are located?


They aren't in the image purely because it would cover up the view.

The red rectangle under the GPU is a 240GB Force GT, and if you look at the right side rail you can see two holes - they're there for mounting a 3.5'' HDD bracket that supports a single 3.5'' and up to two 2.5'' HDDs.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I just came back from multiple factory tours and visits to get multiple projects started. I haven't made visits to OC.net for a while.. Shouldn't be long!


/derail









btw, are there any plans on making your hydra fan controllers into something similar to the rheosmart6 where it translates the PWM signal into voltage regulation for automatic control from the mobo header? sunbeamtech is the only one doing it right now and their PWM to voltage regulation translation algorithm seriously suck







it's the ONLY determining factor for me when i bought the controller and would LOVE to see a competitive product that offers a better translation algorithm.

currently the rheosmart6 only offers around 20% range of control when it's on automatic (80% to 100% power). I would LOVE to see a much broader range of control (40% to 100% power) on automatic (so definitely a different algorithm in the PWM to voltage regulation translation)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Very nice!


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I don't see any FT03 Mini owners. Let me fix that.
> 
> Edit: Finally saw one pages back.


Very clean build.
I'm digging the theme too.

What are the spec's on that thing?
Can't be your sig-rig.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> As much as I hate the Prodigy and all it stands for


What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Agenesis

@wisk

thanks!

@stealthybox
ft03 mini
i5 3570k
gtx 470
mushkin 1866 16gb
asrock h77 itx
corsair force gt 240gb
wd black 1tb
wd black 2tb
h80 w/sp120 top / kama flex 135 bottom
ssf 450w

this is a hackintosh build so the 470 replaced the 680 because it has full support in mountain lion, the asrock is more or less the only board that works flawlessly with lion while the other z77 boards have issues like non working audio. evga will be releasing their z77 itx soon so it'll be replacing this then i can finally have full osx functionality while being able to oc ram and cpu.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes, sorry, it's a nice build Motokill well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just all caught me at a moment when I'm starting to overdose on Prodigy build threads. Bitfenix didn't invent small cases. My son's CM centurion from 2004 is not much bigger. If it sounds like sour grapes: yes I like whine


LOL Yes i Understand totally LOL Soon it will be some other case for sure lol


----------



## Sircles

looking at all this mITX stuff makes me wish you could get X79 ITX boards :/


----------



## voklskier4452

How is that corsair fan working? I am looking to replace my fan on my H80 currently and I am thinking either a Corsair SP or an AP14. Seems to me the AP14 is better all around but how does that fan do for you?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> How is that corsair fan working? I am looking to replace my fan on my H80 currently and I am thinking either a Corsair SP or an AP14. Seems to me the AP14 is better all around but how does that fan do for you?


It gets somewhat loud at max speed but it pushes a ton of air. They get loud but not H80 stock fans loud, roughly 40% quieter if I were to pull a figure out of thin air. I have 6 of them undervolted at 1k rpm and they still pushes a decent amount of air. At that level they're inaudible and I can hear my Samsung F3s over them. If you don't have a fan controller then you can just use the included 7v adapters which I think lowers it to around the same level.

Oh, and I think they look great on radiators.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> @wisk
> thanks!
> @stealthybox
> ft03 mini
> i5 3570k
> gtx 470
> mushkin 1866 16gb
> asrock h77 itx
> corsair force gt 240gb
> wd black 1tb
> wd black 2tb
> h80 w/sp120 top / kama flex 135 bottom
> ssf 450w
> this is a hackintosh build so the 470 replaced the 680 because it has full support in mountain lion, the asrock is more or less the only board that works flawlessly with lion while the other z77 boards have issues like non working audio. evga will be releasing their z77 itx soon so it'll be replacing this then i can finally have full osx functionality while being able to oc ram and cpu.


That's a tragedy to hear that you had to drop the 680 out of that beautiful little box :l
So there's no luck with the AsRock Z77ITX?
Thanks for the specs though. Look's like great little build. What a treat to run OSX on...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> What you talkin bout Willis?


He speaks of the bloated, ATX mindset that many look at the Prodigy with.
There's a consensus over at Losias that an SFF-geared case should be anything but over-engineered.
Many people buy ATX boards going gaga over all of the slots and options available; things they'll never use.

The same can be said for many cases, and the Prodigy is one of them.
It's been said time and time again: The Prodigy is not really an SFF case.
While the Prodigy does have a very applicable, high-performance, enthusiast market, the publicity that it's ended up getting markets at people who will never even touch waterblocks or a fitting, and they buy them: mATX sized ITX cases. It's not that the Prodigy is necessarily a bad case. I think it's pretty fantastic _when used up in an efficient manner_, but if someone's going to go small and all they need is a GPU, 3 HardDrives, and an Optical Drive, the Prodigy is not for them.

_That_ is what we resent.


----------



## Agenesis

Yep, people haven't been able to get the Z77 ASRock board to work with Mountain Lion.

Also has anyone posted this yet? http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037498566&postcount=589

The prodigy looks like an exact clone of that Windy...but with more plastic.


----------



## voklskier4452

Definitely not an exact copy but they have the same general layout. There was a cubitek case with largely the same layout so bitfenix certainly wasn't the first with the layout. I don't know if windy is either to be honest. That said I think the prodigy is an improvement over that windy case in layout, but not looks.. except the front panel of the windy, eww.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The Windy and the Cubitek have a lot more in common than either of those with the Prodigy. That said, they are all pretty close. I personally like the look on the Cubitek the most. I have a thing for the industrial look.


----------



## JoshHunter

Well here's my PC-Q08B, my pride and joy ^L_^

I apologise for the bad pictures, I don't have a good phone or a DSLR like everyone else in the First World. Inb4 cable management


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> He speaks of the bloated, ATX mindset that many look at the Prodigy with.
> There's a consensus over at Losias that an SFF-geared case should be anything but over-engineered.
> Many people buy ATX boards going gaga over all of the slots and options available; things they'll never use.
> The same can be said for many cases, and the Prodigy is one of them.
> It's been said time and time again: The Prodigy is not really an SFF case.
> While the Prodigy does have a very applicable, high-performance, enthusiast market, the publicity that it's ended up getting markets at people who will never even touch waterblocks or a fitting, and they buy them: mATX sized ITX cases. It's not that the Prodigy is necessarily a bad case. I think it's pretty fantastic _when used up in an efficient manner_, but if someone's going to go small and all they need is a GPU, 3 HardDrives, and an Optical Drive, the Prodigy is not for them.
> _That_ is what we resent.


I appreciate the detailed response. I definitely agree the Prodigy doesn't totally fit in with this thread where most users are stuffing full systems into much smaller cases. From personal experience there's almost no thought required doing an air-cooled prodigy build. My hat's still off to all the cool Sugo cases in here, but I digress.

When I LAN with my brother it is funny to see my Prodigy next to his Vulcan as the prodigy is just as tall but slightly wider. I suppose I fit into the poser crowd as I don't have a custom loop in my case. However the big selling points to me was handles, room for long gpu, smaller than a mid-tower, and comfortably fits an H100. I can't think of a smaller case that does all of that. I do think some day I'll get bored with not building and order a rasa kit, but I'm still a little squeamish as a noob.

I resent almost anything I get into that later becomes popular (Deadmau5 for example), so I can totally understand the resentment coming from the SFF crowd. On the bright side, the sudden interest in ITX boards should help diversify beyond the ASRock vs Asus choice we have now in the high end. Hopefully when the dust of this release settles your thread can go back to matchbox sized builds.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> if someone's going to go small and all they need is a GPU, 3 HardDrives, and an Optical Drive, the Prodigy is not for them.
> _That_ is what we resent.


Man you should have seen my Antec 902 or TJ07 builds. A single hard drive among all those empty hard drive slots. The good thing is, I actually made use of dual graphics cards for both cases.









The reason I chose the Prodigy was that it was very small (compared to my TJ07), but could still mount a lot of watercooling gear. I also like the "rounded" cube look of the case and its general layout. It's also a nice middle ground for a person who wants to go smaller, but not necessarily SFF small.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> On the bright side, the sudden interest in ITX boards should help diversify beyond the ASRock vs Asus choice we have now in the high end.


I hope that's true, but you can also argue that it was people putting i7s and 580s into Sugos and Lian-Lis which lead to motherboard manufacturers to expand their range in the first place. 12 months ago people struggled with overheating VRMs on the Z68 mitx boards, and the other options were more or less limited to H61/H67. These two Z77 boards have helped expand the scope of mitx enormously and have come at a fortuitous moment for many new cases, "shoebox" and "compact" alike.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> On the bright side, the sudden interest in ITX boards should help diversify beyond the ASRock vs Asus choice we have now in the high end. Hopefully when the dust of this release settles your thread can go back to matchbox sized builds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I hope that's true, but you can also argue that it was people putting i7s and 580s into Sugos and Lian-Lis which lead to motherboard manufacturers to expand their range in the first place. 12 months ago people struggled with overheating VRMs on the Z68 mitx boards, and the other options were more or less limited to H61/H67. These two Z77 boards have helped expand the scope of mitx enormously and have come at a fortuitous moment for many new cases, "shoebox" and "compact" alike.


No more need to hope... It will come true. Can't tell you what's happening internally, but we're working on something big... or shall I say small...


----------



## WALSRU

^ It better be faceplates and windowed side-panels. My build isn't quite perfect yet...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> No more need to hope... It will come true. Can't tell you what's happening internally, but we're working on something big... or shall I say small...


We'll have to see about your definition of small.







I kid I kid.

Anything in the mITX space is great for the SFF community.

My initial and main problem with the Prodigy is not necessarily the case itself. What I worry about is other case manufacturers seeing this and latching onto the idea thus creating larger and larger mITX cases. It was and is probably an over reaction on my part to view at it like this but it is not a completely ridiculous thought. Looking at everything Prodigy in the last few months, it would be a smart business move to also contribute to the larger mITX market. Hopefully my fears are unfounded.

I might seem to be leading some crusade against the Prodigy but I am just being somewhat territorial over the SFF space. I apologize if I have made myself seem like an ass because of this.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> We'll have to see about your definition of small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid I kid.
> Anything in the mITX space is great for the SFF community.
> My initial and main problem with the Prodigy is not necessarily the case itself. What I worry about is other case manufacturers seeing this and latching onto the idea thus creating larger and larger mITX cases. It was and is probably an over reaction on my part to view at it like this but it is not a completely ridiculous thought. Looking at everything Prodigy in the last few months, it would be a smart business move to also contribute to the larger mITX market. Hopefully my fears are unfounded.
> I might seem to be leading some crusade against the Prodigy but I am just being somewhat territorial over the SFF space. I apologize if I have made myself seem like an ass because of this.


Prodigy wasn't made to be "SFF", and ITX does not necessarily mean SFF (ITX doesn't HAVE TO be this/that). We called it a compact case, without compromise. If companies had continued to consider the ITX mindset as the "smallest possible case", there would actually be less interest in high performance boards in the market, just because motherboard companies will think "I don't really need this overclocking feature in this board because there's not going to be a heatsink that will support it" etc etc.
The way we designed it, is we sat down and brainstormed what fun things we wanted in the case, and in the ITX form factor. Yes, there's cases with mATX support out there that are similar in size with the Prodigy. But their design compromises many of the fun things we brainstormed.

We understand that there are smaller cases out there, and then there's Prodigy, but as I've said, they were made for different purposes. It's exactly like getting a EATX motherboard/XLATX, and finding the case that just fits 1x triple 120mm rad, 1x dual 120mm rad and calling it a day, or a case that fits 2 x quadruple 120mm and 4 x triple 120mm. Both fits the motherboard just fine. With Prodigy, there's room for that one thick radiator, 2 if you really tried. There's the A side of ITX, there's the B side.

For the user that has a Prodigy and has a single gpu, single HDD, and stock heatsink, well that is completely up to the user because everyone is subjective to their choice of cases in terms of styling. Or, they want the flexibility to upgrade in the future to a NAS, or build the city's water pipe line in their case.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## longroadtrip

Well said Bourne...Last I checked, this wasn't the SFF club, it's for mATX and mITX builds that are "beastly"

If you want SFF according to the definition some people have been floating around in this thread, go get a rasberry pi and then build a "real" SFF. I'm tired of coming into this thread and seeing a certain group of people judging by their own ill-informed definitions...Rather than judging, how about being more encouraging because the more companies that are producing a product like the Prodigy (I term it a lan-party case but "compact" works) The more mITX motherboards will be produced by more manufacturers...The more motherboards that are produced will lead to smaller and better innovation not to mention the other complimentary products that will go along with making mITX more mainstream...next thing you know, the entire SFF niche makes a leap forward with even smaller, better, faster, etc...rather than judging, you should be thanking these companies for trying to help further the choices available for your "hobby"

my two cents...and isn't meant to single any individual out.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Well said Bourne...Last I checked, this wasn't the SFF club, it's for mATX and mITX builds that are "beastly"
> If you want SFF according to the definition some people have been floating around in this thread, go get a rasberry pi and then build a "real" SFF.


Hang on mate, no need to get divisive!









SFF does have an official (*if you can agree about calling Intel's documents official) definition: 8-19 liters. Prodigy is bigger, even with the hat and boots off. No problem: bitfenix rep even agrees it's not SFF. Raspberry Pi is not SFF. The thread is talking about "mATX and mITX" because it predates the subforum and was moved in here on creation. The name is unfortunate, has caused many arguments in the past and the original poster didn't hang around to clean up the mess or continue the club. But the subforum itself is called _Small Form Factor_. You have to understand that those of us who were here before the Prodigy was released are feeling like a bunch of tourists just invaded our local bar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'm tired of coming into this thread and seeing a certain group of people judging by their own ill-informed definitions... and isn't meant to single any individual out


We had this (10,000 imperial pints volume)


and then came this (15,500 imperial pints volume)


and now you are all like "club says Mini on the door - we're coming in like it or not!"


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You have to understand that those of us who were here before the Prodigy was released are feeling like a bunch of tourists just invaded our local bar.


This is an absolutely perfect analogy


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Hang on mate, no need to get divisive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFF does have an official (*if you can agree about calling Intel's documents official) definition: 8-19 liters. Prodigy is bigger, even with the hat and boots off. No problem: bitfenix rep even agrees it's not SFF. Raspberry Pi is not SFF. The thread is talking about "mATX and mITX" because it predates the subforum and was moved in here on creation. The name is unfortunate, has caused many arguments in the past and the original poster didn't hang around to clean up the mess or continue the club. But the subforum itself is called _Small Form Factor_. You have to understand that those of us who were here before the Prodigy was released are feeling like a bunch of tourists just invaded our local bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had this (10,000 imperial pints volume)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then came this (15,500 imperial pints volume)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now you are all like "club says Mini on the door - we're coming in like it or not!"


I have to agree that this is not the sff club. I posted my smallish case last year here and no one complained about it. It's bigger than a Prodigy. I have seen plenty of other builds here over the last year or so that are also larger than the Prodigy. It looks to me like some people have a bee in their rears because they just don't like the Prodigy.

This is the case I posted and no one complained about it being too big for this forum:



Of course, I'm still in awe at the little tiny cases people here tend to use and what they do with them, but it's really been very few people who have complained about the Prodigy, and none of them complained about cases like the one above or any others of similar size I've seen here over the last year. It really looks like a few people just don't like the Prodigy for some reason. Otherwise I would have expected more complaints previous to the Prodigy.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yep, people haven't been able to get the Z77 ASRock board to work with Mountain Lion.
> Also has anyone posted this yet? http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037498566&postcount=589
> The prodigy looks like an exact clone of that Windy...but with more plastic.


That thing is cool. Never seen it before. +r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Well here's my PC-Q08B, my pride and joy ^L_^
> I apologise for the bad pictures, I don't have a good phone or a DSLR like everyone else in the First World. Inb4 cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {pics}


I'd say you've got a pretty decent build there. The pictures aren't anywhere near terribad either. It's cute next to that gigantic display.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> No more need to hope... It will come true. Can't tell you what's happening internally, but we're working on something big... or shall I say small...


Any clues as to whether it's a Prodigy v2? Or is it a totally new case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Prodigy wasn't made to be "SFF", and ITX does not necessarily mean SFF (ITX doesn't HAVE TO be this/that). We called it a compact case, without compromise. If companies had continued to consider the ITX mindset as the "smallest possible case", there would actually be less interest in high performance boards in the market, just because motherboard companies will think "I don't really need this overclocking feature in this board because there's not going to be a heatsink that will support it" etc etc.
> The way we designed it, is we sat down and brainstormed what fun things we wanted in the case, and in the ITX form factor. Yes, there's cases with mATX support out there that are similar in size with the Prodigy. But their design compromises many of the fun things we brainstormed.
> We understand that there are smaller cases out there, and then there's Prodigy, but as I've said, they were made for different purposes. It's exactly like getting a EATX motherboard/XLATX, and finding the case that just fits 1x triple 120mm rad, 1x dual 120mm rad and calling it a day, or a case that fits 2 x quadruple 120mm and 4 x triple 120mm. Both fits the motherboard just fine. With Prodigy, there's room for that one thick radiator, 2 if you really tried. There's the A side of ITX, there's the B side.
> For the user that has a Prodigy and has a single gpu, single HDD, and stock heatsink, well that is completely up to the user because everyone is subjective to their choice of cases in terms of styling. Or, they want the flexibility to upgrade in the future to a NAS, or build the city's water pipe line in their case.
> Just my 2 cents.


I think all of us who have been discussing the purpose of the Prodigy understand this viewpoint very clearly.
It's been stated two or three times. There totally is a market for the Prodigy. Somebody posted a log in here very recently that makes use of a WC'd 690 and CPU on 200+240. That's efficient and it isn't hard to tell. Granted, thanks for throwing out your two cents.
I am going to comment on your post however: Usually, when someone trys to resolve any misunderstanding, and, in the process humbles them-self and calls them-self an ass in the process, one responds with something like,
"Oh, no! Don't worry about it. We're all just having a friendly discussion here. I didn't take it that way at all."
In addition, noting that your post was a reply to armour, you literally addressed absolutely nothing he was talking about. His post was an apology and a comment on how he hopes large ITX cases don't become a trend. You responded by discussing the awesome features of the Prodigy and basically said "I didn't say it was SFF!" (note, neither did armour, the person you're replying to). In technical terms, this classifies as a Fallacy(Red Herring). I'm just going to state again that his attempt at resolving any heat or misunderstanding in the form of an apology was promptly ignored. I don't mean this as a personal attack. This is simply a small criticism, as I would expect a little bit more from a vendor rep. You have been very friendly so far, and I sincerely hope that you remain active with this community. Company presence here is invaluable to us as a forum of discussion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have to agree that this is not the sff club. I posted my smallish case last year here and no one complained about it. It's bigger than a Prodigy. I have seen plenty of other builds here over the last year or so that are also larger than the Prodigy. It looks to me like some people have a bee in their rears because they just don't like the Prodigy.
> This is the case I posted and no one complained about it being too big for this forum:
> {pic}
> Of course, I'm still in awe at the little tiny cases people here tend to use and what they do with them, but it's really been very few people who have complained about the Prodigy, and none of them complained about cases like the one above or any others of similar size I've seen here over the last year. It really looks like a few people just don't like the Prodigy for some reason. Otherwise I would have expected more complaints previous to the Prodigy.


I think there are a few things to note here.

- That is an mATX form factor case. Conventional mATX cases don't get much smaller than that.
- I'm willing to infer that that board is more on the budget side of things. This is not the case with builds that use Asus and Asrock SFF baords such as the Rampage series.
- Naturally, one would expect a certain level of quality and sensibility when it comes to a build that is clearly being built by someone with the ability to purchase all of the correct parts.
- (I'm not saying budget builds cannot be of high quality)
- I like the Prodigy. I don't like what some people use it for.
- It's rather rude when you dismiss someone's well-expressed, valid opinion as complaining.
- I'm glad we share an appreciation for a large spectrum of builds.

Now, this is the SFF Sub-Forum.
Granted, this thread didn't start out technically as the SFF Club, but I'd like you to define SFF for me.
From the title, you can deduce that the builds in here are going to be smaller than normal.
Granted, that doesn't mean large builds aren't welcome here. It's not like we have a ban in this club on anything over xL for xxx form factor or anything. It's rather open.

*However.*
I'm going to use an analogy here.
If you were to put an mATX ROG board into a TJ07, throw a 560Ti in it, use the stock cooler on a Pentium, and post it on the forum, you would most definitely be chastised, because you're not utilizing the entirety of such a fantastic enthusiast case. It's not _exactly_ the same, but the same principle applies to the Prodigy or the Arc Midi or any other case out there.

I don't believe there is any prejudice here at all.
We're all just discussing, I hope.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Why do people hate the prodigy!?!? i think its an awesome case and was done right the first time. will i buy one? probably not, but it seems like a all rounded case, you can fit bigger hardware (long video cards) and have room to comfortably water cool your system with the right about of rad surface, all well looking somewhat classy and not over the top gamer looking. its perfect for someone who wants a portable gaming desktop imo.

I was an early adopter of the Raven RV01 or FT03, I love Silverstone to death but those to cases had some serious and minor flaws, hence the reason i dont own them anymore, but at least they fixed there problems releasing the RV02 and FT03 mini. Bitfenix on the other hand brought out an amazing case and seems perfect on its first try.

why do people hate because its m-itx and isnt as small as the Silverstone Sugo series or smaller Antec Li Lian cases??


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Why do people hate the prodigy!?!?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> - I like the Prodigy. I don't like what some people use it for.


^ i'm pretty sure this is the consensus for anyone criticizing the case.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Why do people hate the prodigy!?!?


No one is showing hate towards it. Whether or not it is an SFF case is in question. (although xbournex already pointed out it is a compact case that doesn't compromise functionality).


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> No one is showing hate towards it. Whether or not it is an SFF case is in question. (although xbournex already pointed out it is a compact case that doesn't compromise functionality).


Thank you.

I think the term SFF isn't really associated with case as much as is how you use it.
It also just means small. You know. "You have a small computer," but 'small' is pretty objective.
I would be quicker to call a Core 1000 with dual 680's SFF than a Prodigy with 560Ti in it.
However, if that Prodigy was like this or even this, that would be way more SFF than some Media Center PC in a Core 1000.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> I think all of us who have been discussing the purpose of the Prodigy understand this viewpoint very clearly.
> It's been stated two or three times. There totally is a market for the Prodigy. Somebody posted a log in here very recently that makes use of a WC'd 690 and CPU on 200+240. That's efficient and it isn't hard to tell. Granted, thanks for throwing out your two cents.
> I am going to comment on your post however: Usually, when someone trys to resolve any misunderstanding, and, in the process humbles them-self and calls them-self an ass in the process, one responds with something like,
> "Oh, no! Don't worry about it. We're all just having a friendly discussion here. I didn't take it that way at all."
> In addition, noting that your post was a reply to armour, you literally addressed absolutely nothing he was talking about. His post was an apology and a comment on how he hopes large ITX cases don't become a trend. You responded by discussing the awesome features of the Prodigy and basically said "I didn't say it was SFF!" (note, neither did armour, the person you're replying to). In technical terms, this classifies as a Fallacy(Red Herring). I'm just going to state again that his attempt at resolving any heat or misunderstanding in the form of an apology was promptly ignored. I don't mean this as a personal attack. This is simply a small criticism, as I would expect a little bit more from a vendor rep. You have been very friendly so far, and I sincerely hope that you remain active with this community. Company presence here is invaluable to us as a forum of discussion.


I completely understood what Armour meant, but my reply was mainly towards the "larger mITX" cases. Without larger mITX cases, you can't dissipate enough heat for a motherboard vendor to produce a board that will produce the heat - resulting in the "average" motherboard being released.
This aside, maybe now a vendor will produce a high powered board, and since the motherboard is ITX, users will put it in smaller boxes, or continue to use larger cases. - This is where he is also right - Anything new in mITX is great for the community.

I had no intentions of speaking about the Prodigy features. There are 2 sides of ITX. "I want water" and "Where's my shoebox?"

P.S If someone calls themselves an ass, I wouldn't agree with them. I'll read and move to the actual topic to spark further discussions.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I completely understood what Armour meant, but my reply was mainly towards the "larger mITX" cases. Without larger mITX cases, you can't dissipate enough heat for a motherboard vendor to produce a board that will produce the heat - resulting in the "average" motherboard being released.
> This aside, maybe now a vendor will produce a high powered board, and since the motherboard is ITX, users will put it in smaller boxes, or continue to use larger cases. - This is where he is also right - Anything new in mITX is great for the community.
> I had no intentions of speaking about the Prodigy features. There are 2 sides of ITX. "I want water" and "Where's my shoebox?"
> P.S If someone calls themselves an ass, I wouldn't agree with them. I'll read and move to the actual topic to spark further discussions.


"Wouldn't disagree" is what I'm understanding that as.
I would hope you wouldn't, at least publicly, agree with them .__.

I suppose that's fair enough.
Personally, I find some of your responses to have a very strange cadence. It _is_ very straightforward. That's kind of a good thing. I've neglected the fact that you likely have guidelines to adhere to.
I'll have to get over it.

I do appreciate the sensible response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Any clues as to whether it's a Prodigy v2? Or is it a totally new case?.


Could we maybe get a little insight on this?
i might even be your best friend afterward.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> "Wouldn't disagree" is what I'm understanding that as.
> I would hope you wouldn't, at least publicly, agree with them .__.


Both ways I guess. Agree, Disagree. If I did either, there would be a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> I suppose that's fair enough.
> Personally, I find some of your responses to have a very strange cadence. It _is_ very straightforward. That's kind of a good thing. I've neglected the fact that you likely have guidelines to adhere to.
> I'll have to get over it.
> I do appreciate the sensible response.
> Could we maybe get a little insight on this?
> i might even be your best friend afterward.


The way I see it, I like to have some communication/connection with the community. The community provides the feedback. It's the most direct way for improvement.
If I talked with horrific marketing language (Ok, it's good on press paper, but very not cool when talking on forums), I'd be just another rep.

Logically thinking, we would not just kill a product so soon... so i'll let your minds wander


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> I'd say you've got a pretty decent build there. The pictures aren't anywhere near terribad either. It's cute next to that gigantic display.


Thank you =) nice to see someone can get over themselves long enough to stop whining about the Prodigy and reply to my post lol.

I know you guys are all mega butthurt, but Bourne has more than clarified. It's a compact case without compromises (apart from compromising compactness







). You can fit as much as 480mm of rads in it for crying out loud..... I think you're all just upset because of the lengths you've gone to to mod your SFF cases in order to get decent temps, and this thing came along and blows them all away out of the box. I don't think Prodigy builders deserve anywhere NEAR as much credit as SFF builders, but it's a different kettle of fish.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> We had this (10,000 imperial pints volume)
> 
> and then came this (15,500 imperial pints volume)
> 
> and now you are all like "club says Mini on the door - we're coming in like it or not!"


Ironically... I can relate to this analogy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















/off-topic

To each their own, sounds like each side has said their piece in a respectful way (XbourneX sounding more like a person than any other vendor ever) and I definitely understand where everyone's coming from. Thanks for a really interesting read.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> To each their own, sounds like each side has said their piece in a respectful way (XbourneX sounding more like a person than any other vendor ever) and I definitely understand where everyone's coming from. Thanks for a really interesting read.


I will be taking over our Youtube channel in English. So... it would be ideal if it was a person.


----------



## WALSRU

Not really, talking cats with a poor grip on grammar seem to get the most hits


----------



## appleg33k85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yep, people haven't been able to get the Z77 ASRock board to work with Mountain Lion.
> Also has anyone posted this yet? http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037498566&postcount=589
> The prodigy looks like an exact clone of that Windy...but with more plastic.


I have one working [ASRock Z77 ITX] with full audio and wifi [card replaced] - no LAN but thats about all thats lacking


----------



## OverClocker55

ITX board coming soon.


----------



## Acefire

Thats a pretty big case for this club.....


----------



## Gabe63

Mine, not really beastly, but decent. I5-2500K with GTX560 2GB card, about 1/4 inch of space to spare... Thought about the 670 but got the Zotac for $139 on sale at MicroCenter before they closed. Maybe a budget beast!


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

nothing super spectacular. its a DELL Inspiron 530 that i picked up dirt cheap and converted into a home server.

specs
intel core 2 duo E4600 @2.4ghz
stock dell mobo
4gb ocz ddr2 800mhz cl5(forgot what model had them laying around)
2x hitachi deskstar 2tb 7200rpm 64mb cache sata 3 hdds
stock dvd-dl-rw drive
stock case and cooling
300w power supply i had laying around
UBUNTU 12.4 LTS X64


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> nothing super spectacular. its a DELL Inspiron 530 that i picked up dirt cheap and converted into a home server.
> specs
> intel core 2 duo E4600 @2.4ghz
> stock dell mobo
> 4gb ocz ddr2 800mhz cl5(forgot what model had them laying around)
> 2x hitachi deskstar 2tb 7200rpm 64mb cache sata 3 hdds
> stock dvd-dl-rw drive
> stock case and cooling
> 300w power supply i had laying around
> UBUNTU 12.4 LTS X64


lol, I'm using the same case for my dedicated tc folding rig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> lol, I'm using the same case for my dedicated tc folding rig.


Dell Inspiron 530. 26 liters. Nice compact case that is.









Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## xyexz

My Cooler Master Elite 120 build, build log here.


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cooler Master Elite 120 build, build log here.


Epic and Loving it! Truly a mini beast!


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Epic and Loving it! Truly a mini beast!


Thanks Acefire! It's such a fun rig, running some benchmarks soon and will be updating the build thread with the results.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> lol, I'm using the same case for my dedicated tc folding rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's the best looking dell i've ever seen







and i've seen their $40,000 servers


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that's the best looking dell i've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i've seen their $40,000 servers


Hardly SFF though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty big case for this club.....


Lol.

This is not the "tiny case club". If you think this case is big, you should go through all the posts over the last year or so and you can pick put quite a few other cases the same size. As I mentioned in my previous post, no one ever mentioned being unhappy about them previously.

"Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs."


----------



## audioholic

Finally finished the Vulcan, no more custom loop but that will be later on


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> lol, I'm using the same case for my dedicated tc folding rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Remember when I saw this first build log.
It's a wonder what a little candy paint can do.
Glad you posted it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cooler Master Elite 120 build, build log here.


Sweet! You finished it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Hardly SFF though.


You must be trolling.?
That thing occupies 26L
Volume-wise, it's about the same size as a Prodigy.
It's got an H100 in push pull on an mATX Rampage 1155.
It's incredible mod too.
That board bottom out the case and tops out the PSU.
Would you say a Core 1000 isn't SFF?
You don't get much much smaller than that for a standard mATX build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol.
> This is not the "tiny case club". If you think this case is big, you should go through all the posts over the last year or so and you can pick put quite a few other cases the same size. As I mentioned in my previous post, no one ever mentioned being unhappy about them previously.
> "Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs."


This is the beastly mATX/mITX club.
This now in the SFF forum.
This thread is about SFF Motherboards.
SFF Motherboards are typically put in SFF cases.
One should expect a large amount of SFF builds in this thread.

Therefore, this is the small case club.


----------



## Acefire

"Sweet! You finished it!
You must be trolling.?
That thing occupies 26L
Volume-wise, it's about the same size as a Prodigy."

Yet another huge sff case...... But thanks for defending me









Yep and that core 1000 is huge. lol.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

lol, I didn't mean to offend some others in here with my matx rig. I figured this was the spot where others could appreciate a small rig.

After slimming down my dell case, I can say for certain it is alot smaller than my core 1000 web browsin rig. sooooo..... i dunno


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Hardly SFF though.


that dell is about the same size as a fractal core 1000 and TJ08-E and alot of people here would consider those 2 SFF. personally I consider anything that is sub-ATX a SFF as long as the internal volume is not wasted or at least have intended uses for reasonable upgrades.


----------



## WALSRU

Post prodigy release, this thread is now elitist


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Post prodigy release, this thread is now elitist


Although I really enjoy watching pictures / logs of tiny pc builds, going around naming and calling people off for having slightly bigger builds is not the greatest thing really.

Enough ranting......... lets see some more beastly builds


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> lol, I'm using the same case for my dedicated tc folding rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet little case. What kind of paint did you use? Also, how are those Noc's on the H100?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sweet little case. What kind of paint did you use? Also, how are those Noc's on the H100?


I mixed up my own kandy color, but it's very similar looking to House of Kolor brandywine. (automotive paint. I own a shop, here's some more of my


http://imgur.com/all

, if anyone is curious)

I just basically made a metal plate for the whole h-100 assy to mount to as well as making a the original inspiron power switch work while attached to it too.





everything is attached using brass screws, an I'm using 4 Noctua NF-F12's in push pull.

I will be doing some more work to the case, and I'll do a how to, maybe on custom pinstriping and gold leafing on a case. if anyone would be interested.


----------



## DNytAftr

Gah good news for my sgo5 build.. FINALLY getting a chance to finish it by end of next week. pretty excited







as i just ordered the gtx 670 waterblock last night. Good timing to finish though since my sig rig kinda died 2 days ago









- - - - - - - - -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh man i remember seeing some pictures of this .. somewhere before, really nice







Also like how it still says dell though


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> This is the beastly mATX/mITX club.
> This now in the SFF forum.
> This thread is about SFF Motherboards.
> SFF Motherboards are typically put in SFF cases.
> One should expect a large amount of SFF builds in this thread.
> Therefore, this is the small case club.


So, changing the location of a thread makes all the people who previously joined ineligible? You better go back through the thread, contact all the people with cases about the same size as mine, and tell them all they are no longer welcome because someone changed the location of the thread.

"Therefore, this is the small case club"

That's OK, it was a small case. I just said it's not the "tiny case club". "This thread is about SFF Motherboards", well, that's not the title of the thread. It's not "about motherboards", it's about the builds. There's room for many people and their mATX/mITX builds. While your lecturing us on who's builds are allowed in a thread we've been using for such a long time, why don't you take a couple of minutes and fill out your system specs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> lol, I didn't mean to offend some others in here with my matx rig. I figured this was the spot where others could appreciate a small rig.
> After slimming down my dell case, I can say for certain it is alot smaller than my core 1000 web browsin rig. sooooo..... i dunno


I agree. Your build looks awesome to me, and it's still small.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Post prodigy release, this thread is now elitist


Six months ago I would not have agreed. Now...well I'm wondering about that myself. When I joined over a year ago, there were lots of different sized builds in this thread, but all of them were small. Now it seems, if you don't spend a certain amount of money, or you use a case a few people don't like, you're not good enough.

Wow, sorry if I don't have the approved income level. Sorry if I fixed up an old case instead of spending money on a new one.

Maybe we need to create a new club, just called "Beastly Small Computer Club" so people won't follow us around with a tape measure.

I'm really not upset or anything, but I find it funny that after over a year here suddenly a few people are telling me the build I did and others have done don't belong. In fact, this is the first time I've heard anyone complain about case sizes here.


----------



## psyclum

while i agree with the sentiment that this club should strive to use the smallest cases possible (hence i never became a member with my FT02 ITX build







) it's NOT a small case club. the title of the thread says it all. it's a BEASTLY rig club not a small case club. for me, this club is all about putting the most amount of power in an ITX/mATX build w/o going to a full tower case. it's the CHALLENGE of cramming so much leet into a box that nobody expects it's possible







does it NEED to be small? it helps, but no it's NOT a requirement.

essentially, if it triggers the question, "how the F did you put all that in there?" or "DAYM that looks sexy", then it's mission accomplished IMO.


----------



## Mergatroid

I can agree with that definition.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> while i agree with the sentiment that this club should strive to use the smallest cases possible (hence i never became a member with my FT02 ITX build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's NOT a small case club. the title of the thread says it all. it's a BEASTLY rig club not a small case club. for me, this club is all about putting the most amount of power in an ITX/mATX build w/o going to a full tower case. it's the CHALLENGE of cramming so much leet into a box that nobody expects it's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it NEED to be small? it helps, but no it's NOT a requirement.
> essentially, if it triggers the question, "how the F did you put all that in there?" or "DAYM that looks sexy", then it's mission accomplished IMO.


May i ask why you put a m-itx in a ft02? lol


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> while i agree with the sentiment that this club should strive to use the smallest cases possible (hence i never became a member with my FT02 ITX build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's NOT a small case club. the title of the thread says it all. it's a BEASTLY rig club not a small case club. for me, this club is all about putting the most amount of power in an ITX/mATX build w/o going to a full tower case. it's the CHALLENGE of cramming so much leet into a box that nobody expects it's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it NEED to be small? it helps, but no it's NOT a requirement.
> essentially, if it triggers the question, "how the F did you put all that in there?" or "DAYM that looks sexy", then it's mission accomplished IMO.


yes


----------



## ipv89

there are some great builds in this thread I am defiantly going m-atx for my file server build


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Hardly SFF though.


notice the title doesnt say SFF.

im going to put a mATX board in my lian li pc-a70f and watch all of these nerds RAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> notice the title doesnt say SFF.
> im going to put a mATX board in my lian li pc-a70f and watch all of these nerds RAAAAAAAAGE


lol, its only a few ppl around. I enjoy all small builds, they so cute


----------



## Qu1ckset

man i give kudos to how you guys deal with the cable management in those cases , when i had my ft03, cable management was brutal, didnt help the cover popped off so easily, they fixed that problem with the ft03 mini tho


----------



## armourcore9brker

Do we really need to argue what the title of the clubs implies?

To the older SFF people:
We're just going to have to accept that the Prodigy is going to be prevalent in this thread for a little while at least. Bitfenix was smart to release the case during the summer when people have more time to do more builds. As the initial wave ends, it should be a bit more normal. Try to be a bit more open minded about the Prodigy. There are examples of it doing great things and it has potential to accomplish a lot.

To the new people:
You have to understand that we're going to be a little reluctant to immediately accept the Prodigy. It goes against many of the principles that people here like to follow, like having a case that fits exactly what you need and nothing more. Part of the resistance is from the new people coming in here and claiming that the Prodigy is the greatest thing ever and that other cases are somehow inferior because it doesn't fit tons of rads. The design principles are vastly different than what was previously common. When you come in though and say that our older way of thinking is stupid, you make us even less likely to accept your viewpoint.

Do we seem a little elitist? Yes, yes we do. Many of us held much more strict standards to ourselves and each other. The argument that a large case was presented earlier and wasn't criticized isn't because we changed our standards. The fact that someone was trying to fit more into a smaller case or trying to mod something was and is exciting to see and there's no reason to reject it based on size. From the very start, this was a place for people with small cases to come and hang out and talk. For a while, it held the "Unofficial" tag. There have never been strict guidelines for entering this club. If you really want to post here and show off your build, expect it to receive some criticism (positive or negative) about how it could be smaller. By criticizing each other we are able to get things to be smaller and smaller with a much higher performance density. The goal isn't to belittle someone's case choice or mod design. It is meant as an exchanging of ideas so we can all improve.

Both sides need to be a little more open. Prodigy owners, realize that you are the new kid on the block and that many of us have been here for years sometimes. The case is interesting, it is nothing revolutionary though but more an evolution of previous designs that have been around. We've seen these before so it is nothing new to us. What is new, is the massive influx of everything Prodigy related.

If both sides can agree that the Prodigy is good and serves a purpose, but is not the end all be all of mITX cases, we can stop this incessant bickering. All this arguing is doing, is driving people away from here and stifling proper discussion. I know I've contemplated bailing on this forum the past couple days.


----------



## longroadtrip

Nicely said armourcore9brker...

Couple of my beastly rigs that the Yin and Yang prodigy builds will be joining...



Yin in current state...


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> So, changing the location of a thread makes all the people who previously joined ineligible? You better go back through the thread, contact all the people with cases about the same size as mine, and tell them all they are no longer welcome because someone changed the location of the thread.


I never implied that 'those people' were specifically ineligible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> "Therefore, this is the small case club"
> That's OK, it was a small case. I just said it's not the "tiny case club". "This thread is about SFF Motherboards", well, that's not the title of the thread. It's not "about motherboards", it's about the builds. There's room for many people and their mATX/mITX builds.


You're right. This is a build club thread. However mITX/mATX is an inclusion in the title, and it's there for a reason. Those boards will be what the rigs posted in this thread will be built around.
Another Syllogism:
- This Thread is about mATX/ITX rigs
- mATX/ITX rigs use accompanying motherboards
- mATX/ITX motherboards are 'small'
- Therefore, this thread encompasses the topic of 'small boards'.

If you really want to get into what this club is about, however, you should maybe take a look back at the first post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This thread is for a congregation of members that pack high-end hardware into tiny mATX or Mini-ITX cases without compromise. The emphasis is on small cases. Feel free to post pictures or just discuss SFF cases in general.
> Anyone who has a lot of power in a small case can join the club! Basically if it's mATX or mITX with discrete graphics, you're good to go.


Of course, this club has been more of a haven to a more general crowd than the initial target, and it definitely isn't a bad thing. We get a very wide diversity of builds here and it's healthy for the community.
That doesn't alter the topic of discussion necessarily. Neither does that make people with 'less efficiently' utilized cases unwelcome. There _is_ room for everyone here. Anyone implying the contrary is missing the point of a forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Six months ago I would not have agreed. Now...well I'm wondering about that myself. When I joined over a year ago, there were lots of different sized builds in this thread, but all of them were small. Now it seems, if you don't spend a certain amount of money, or you use a case a few people don't like, you're not good enough.
> Wow, sorry if I don't have the approved income level. Sorry if I fixed up an old case instead of spending money on a new one.
> Maybe we need to create a new club, just called "Beastly Small Computer Club" so people won't follow us around with a tape measure.
> I'm really not upset or anything, but I find it funny that after over a year here suddenly a few people are telling me the build I did and others have done don't belong. In fact, this is the first time I've heard anyone complain about case sizes here.


Seeing as you were previously directing replies at me, I feel targeted by these statements.
First of all, I did add a disclaimer in discussing the inferred budget of your build.
A budget build can be just as nice as a 2000$ rig. I think a lot of us out here know and realize that with every build log.
Some 2k+ logs have left a bad taste in my mouth while sub 600$ are in great abundance and are a nice treat when an apparent amount of work, quality, and ingenuity is present.
Nobody's telling you to leave because of your budget. As for "you use a case a few people don't like, you're not good enough." I'm going to point out that there are prodigy builds out there that I hold a high level of respect for. Your statement is what the call a "Sweeping Generalization." I've detailed my personal views on the use of the Prodigy, and it's a viewpoint collectively shared by many others here. Any other fallacious comments about this 'elitist hate' of the Prodigy, I'm going to assume, are being directed at individuals other than me.

As for anybody telling you that your case doesn't belong here,
People like that don't belong here. I'm glad you had a build that suited your needs just fine.

Honestly though, I'm beginning to regret the amount of effort I've put into some of my responses.
It seems like all you're doing is cherry-picking possible weak or arguable points in my posts and outright refuting them.
It's almost as if you don't read what I've said beforehand. I think if you were to actually go through most of my posts, you would find that you actually agree with most of what I'm saying.
I make a conscious effort to avoid targeting any specific individuals work, and I do try my best to remain non-offensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> While your lecturing us on who's builds are allowed in a thread we've been using for such a long time, why don't you take a couple of minutes and fill out your system specs?


I'm going to point out that this a rather hurtful jab, and it's pretty low considering how full of fallacy it is.
It's a statement based on False Pretenses and followed up by an Ad Hominem.

- I am not 'lecturing' anybody(nice loaded word by the way) on who should or should not be permitted to post/discuss/belong here.
- Whether I have a build or not has nothing to do with my ability to participate in the discussion of hardware. (Especially in the sense of Socrates' definition of education)

If you must know.
I'm an aspiring programmer.
I'm very young.
I have no justifiable use for a proper rig at this moment.
The money that would be spent in the build process can be saved and purposed in better ways at this point in my life.

I own two laptops I will happily oblige you with spec's of:

Dell Inspiron 15R (15.6")
- i5 2450m Dual Core (2.4-3.1GHZ)
- HD 3000
- 1366x768
- 1.3MP Camera +dual mic
- USB3/ eSATA
- DVD/CD Combo
- 500GB 5400rpm

HP tx2 (12")
- Turion x2 (2.1GHZ)
- Radeon HD 3200
- 1280x800 Capacitive Multi-Touch Display
- 0.3MP Camera +dual mic
- Missing Optical Drive
- 320GB 5400rpm

I use a Microsoft Optical Mouse that I bought with my mom from a local RadioShack like a decade ago









Hardly sig-worthy, but maybe that will make you happy.
Before any other snide remarks, I will say that I have built, taken apart with, and handled hardware of small to mid-range form factors and have the ability to use pen, paper, math, and SkU to visualize things amply enough. I've been on this forum long enough to have a small sense of what i'm talking about.

@Armour

It really is a bit sad what this has descended to.
I suppose I am part to blame.
I agree with your post completely, and hopefully, that can be the end-all to this silliness.

I do hope that we haven't lost too many regulars here.
The legacy of this thread is too great to ignore, and I'm sure there will be many great things to 'ooh' and 'aah' at to come from it in the future.
Hopefully we can all accept how subjective of a process it really is to define something as 'small' or 'cool' or 'efficient', and we can all get back to the warm, productive discussion that we're all used to seeing in this thread.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> May i ask why you put a m-itx in a ft02? lol


because i can









hehe nah the real reason is when i built this machine i knew i will be upgrading to ivybridge later down the road (ivybridge wasn't out at the time) so i wanted to build something that would have an alternative purpose after i upgraded. so i went with a ITX so when i do upgrade to ivybridge, i can stick this into a SG08 and make a HTPC out of it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Do we seem a little elitist? Yes, yes we do. Many of us held much more strict standards to ourselves and each other. The argument that a large case was presented earlier and wasn't criticized isn't because we changed our standards. The fact that someone was trying to fit more into a smaller case or trying to mod something was and is exciting to see and there's no reason to reject it based on size. From the very start, this was a place for people with small cases to come and hang out and talk. For a while, it held the "Unofficial" tag. There have never been strict guidelines for entering this club. If you really want to post here and show off your build, expect it to receive some criticism (positive or negative) about how it could be smaller. By criticizing each other we are able to get things to be smaller and smaller with a much higher performance density. The goal isn't to belittle someone's case choice or mod design. It is meant as an exchanging of ideas so we can all improve.


damn right this club is elitist







it's not called BEASTLY for no reason







besides, this is OCN... we are elitist to begin with... this isn't a club for your standard $400 DELL, this is a club for the $400 DELL with $1200 worth of mods put into it







so... if you aren't an elitist... *** u doing in OCN in the 1st place?









what differentiate this club from the rest is the people in this club take EXTRA care in squeezing as much performance into a box as physics allows







and when physics does not allow, that's when the dremel comes out







there is a higher standard being set in this club. if you can't take that.... don't come here









as for the older generation members, we have to remember the PURPOSE of the prodigy... it's not meant to be the smallest. it's meant to be the most overkill when it comes to liquid cooling solution. would an ITX ever sport a VRM powerful enough to justify a 200mm rad + 240mm rad? unlikely, BUT it's the sheer overkill that qualify the prodigy for this club.


----------



## JoshHunter

I think that even though this is not an exclusive SFF club, people should honour and understand what M-ATX and ITX stand for. Coming in here with an ITX board in a Fortress is just ignorant.

Can we end this rubbish? I check my notifications and hope to see an exciting new rig but instead see people bickering about the purported precepts of this group and why a certain user or system infringes them.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> I think that even though this is not an exclusive SFF club, people should honour and understand what M-ATX and ITX stand for. Coming in here with an ITX board in a Fortress is just ignorant.


hehe i never claimed i'm a member of this club







and i'm secure enough about my assistance towards the SFF community to not take offense from someone who only visits the SFF section once in awhile... ask around. you will find that alot of the members in this club have seen and used my advice somewhere along the way









anyway, feel free to block me if you want, because i'm not going anywhere







the SFF community won't miss you even if you decide not to come back


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> I think that even though this is not an exclusive SFF club, people should honour and understand what M-ATX and ITX stand for. Coming in here with an ITX board in a Fortress is just ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe i never claimed i'm a member of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm secure enough about my assistance towards the SFF community to not take offense from someone who only visits the SFF section once in awhile... ask around. you will find that alot of the members in this club have seen and used my advice somewhere along the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, feel free to block me if you want, because i'm not going anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the SFF community won't miss you even if you decide not to come back
Click to expand...

Come on guys. You're both experienced members here. The FT02 part was a joke by the looks of it. Psyclum helps quite a bit. Likewise, JoshHunter spends a lot of time here and helps as well. There is no reason to run another member off. Let's try to stop being so personally involved in this.

OK!

Time for a change of pace. We're working on a new wiki over at Losias for SFF and modding. I've put together an initial category tree. I'd like some community input on what I can change, add, remove, etc.
This is looking to be a long term project so continued support would be great. Once we get the framework up and active, you people are free to help out and add pages or pictures of cases or PSUs. Hopefully we can get it large enough to be a comprehensive database for anyone looking to get into SFF builds.










Spoiler: Layout



Main Page

-Cases
--Sub-mITX cases
--mITX cases
--mATX cases
--Custom cases

-PSUs
--SFX
---Sizes, models, power rating
--ATX
---Sizes, models, power rating
--1U
---Sizes, models, power rating
--Server types
---Sizes, models, power rating

-Mobos
--sub-mITX
--mITX
--mATX

-Coolers
--Air
---AMD
----Height, wattage dissipation, what mobos it is compatible with
---Intel
---Combined
---Servers
--Water
---Rads
---Ideal fans
---Pumps

-Modding Tools
--Hand tools
--Power tools
--CNC tools
--Mass production tools

-Modding Methods
--Hand tools
--Power tools
--CNC tools
--Mass production tools
--Water Cooling

-SFF Theory
--Considerations of SFF systems
--ATX Mindset


----------



## JoshHunter

Awesome. I signed up to Losias just earlier today. The site is quite overwhelming, there's so much content as soon as you hit the home page. I enjoyed looking at the galleries, I saw your CAD album in there somewhere.

Is the Wiki in Beta or is it just a concept at this stage?


----------



## armourcore9brker

It's in concept at the moment. We're still getting the backend figured out and getting admin accounts sorted. We're definitely hitting the ground running though. I want to get as much planning done now before we get started on writing articles.


----------



## JoshHunter

I can't really think what else would belong there, it seems like everything specific to SFF is covered.

I'm looking forward to seeing the SFX PSU category, I'm looking at buying an ST45SF-G to give me room for a possible modification (240mm rad w/grill) but I hear the fan is quite loud and it could possibly negate the money I've spent on quietening my system.

There's some such epic builds in the forums, that fanless Vulcan was AWESOME. It wasn't particularly small but it was immaculately thought out and built.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Any features then you'd like to see? I plan on hopefully getting a case comparison chart up there too on the wiki. Any ideas would be great.

Yes I like most of the builds on Losias and they're all interesting to see. Comment and participate if you can. We have a very active chat and there are quite a few Kiwis there too.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Come on guys. You're both experienced members here. The FT02 part was a joke by the looks of it. Psyclum helps quite a bit. Likewise, JoshHunter spends a lot of time here and helps as well. There is no reason to run another member off. Let's try to stop being so personally involved in this.


fair enough. i'll simply put him on block and issue is resolved









just a quick glace... i would think you'd put something there for DTX? maybe i missed it?

pico PSU? also DC to DC PSU's.

also recommended riser cards/PCIe ribbons?

these are things that i would expect lots of info from you









considering this is more or less a specialty / custom type site, I would definitely add a section dedicated for automotive / marine computing environments. you know. lots of million dollar boats out there that need their well built HTPC in there


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

While I agree the Prodigy isn't the paragon of what this thread is for, I have no problem with people discussing it. Prodigy builds packed with hardware can certainly fit in. Likewise, a mostly empty case of any form factor is going to be looked down on. As I've always said, cases that punch above their weight volume are the focus of the club.

Personally, I'm looking at this, with a z77 board and 3570k:


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Personally, I'm looking at this, with a z77 board and 3570k:


No dedicated video card, which you mention in your first post (although you don't specifically state it as a 'requirement'). Intel HD 4000 isn't exactly beastly









Looking forward to putting my build on here though


----------



## ghostrider85

my second mini PC


----------



## longroadtrip

you know what..this isn't a forum to troll for members to sign up for losias...if that is the standard (and I am a member there too..you miss the point..take your troll membership requirements back to that site..this is OCN) and not another forum...you don't like it, let's bring Chip in....


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> you know what..this isn't a forum to troll for members to sign up for losias...if that is the standard (and I am a member there too..you miss the point..take your troll membership requirements back to that site..this is OCN) and not another forum...you don't like it, let's bring Chip in....


wut?


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> wut?


He's referring to armourcore9brker, who may have gone a little off topic









Sooo... how bout those beastly rigs then...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> you know what..this isn't a forum to troll for members to sign up for losias...if that is the standard (and I am a member there too..you miss the point..take your troll membership requirements back to that site..this is OCN) and not another forum...you don't like it, let's bring Chip in....


armourcore9brker has contributed plenty to both this thread and the SFF community at OCN in general. his views of SFF stays true to the spirit of SFF and is his opinion. some things he says i do not agree with, however lets not forget his contributions to the OCN community simply because he has a different view on what you considers as SFF... as far as losias, i didn't even know about it till he changed his avatar... so you really cant say he's trolling for member since I didn't even know about it and i'm on this section of OCN every week.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> you know what..this isn't a forum to troll for members to sign up for losias...if that is the standard (and I am a member there too..you miss the point..take your troll membership requirements back to that site..this is OCN) and not another forum...you don't like it, let's bring Chip in....


I've never once said to join Losias. I have never tried to actively recruit people to Losias. I talked about some good points of Losias to JoshHunter because he specifically brought it up first. The only reason I even bring up Losias is because we're planning and doing things that would interest the membership base here. Would you rather I not say anything and keep the SFF community fractured? I talk about Losias because we're coming up with ideas and we're trying new things. There is no "standard" to join Losias.

This entire thread I have just been trying to look out for the good of the SFF as a whole. I don't do this to get some sort of fame or improve the image of Losias. I do this because I enjoy SFF and I want more people to get into it. I've spent countless hours looking up everything SFF and learning pretty much everything that is out there. Is it wrong then that I want to share this information with other people?

My views and opinions are my own and do not represent Losias in any way, shape, or form. Am I a staff member there? Sure. Have I ever brought up the name Losias without the pre-context of "Oh guys, over at Losias we're doing X I'd like your opinion on it..."? I might have talked a little too much about it with JoshHunter. It probably should have been done in PM.

I don't understand why you think I am out to get a certain group of people or do this for the benefit of myself. I'm trying quite hard to keep this community from fracturing over the definition of SFF or the standards to be here.

About the topic of discussion in this thread. Sure it is a case and rig showoff thread, but it has evolved into essentially a "Smaller than ATX general thread". We've talked about plenty of other topics here that were not directly related to cases.

The bottom line is this: I apologize if it seems like I was recruiting for Losias or if I gave off an image of elitism related to Losias. While I am here, I represent only my own opinions. What I won't do, is to force myself to disassociate myself from Losias completely because I want more people to see that there are communities out there entirely built for the idea of SFF. I will not stop talking about things that are going on over there because it is relevant to some people and I'm sure that some people like to hear new things are happening in the SFF community.

I don't like being personally attacked for my opinions. I have never personally attacked someone for theirs. I am just trying to do what is best for the SFF community.


----------



## zer0sum

I guess I can join this club if my TJ08E isn't too big...its smaller than all these damn prodigy builds anyways








I went from a 650D down to this case and then water cooled it to try and keep it as silent as possible whilst still pushing high overclocks for 2560x1440 gaming

Swiftech Apogee II CPU block and MCP35x pump combo
EK-FC680 GTX680 block
180mm + 120mm radiators
XSPC single 5.25 bay res
Red Monsoon fittings
Lamptron FC5v2

CPU - 3570k @ 4.6Ghz and 70-80 degrees
GPU - Gigabyte GTX 670 @1300/7000+Mhz and 45 degrees
RAM - 32Gb G.skill ripjaws
SSD - Crucial M4 - 256GB
HDD - Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 - 2TB
MOBO - Asrock Z77 Professional-M
PSU - Seasonic M12II 620W


----------



## OverClocker55

Will post better pics when finished with my rig


----------



## OverClocker55

Br1cKSquad - A Lian Li PC-A05 Rig


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I feel like people pick apart my wording of the OP more than they do the constitution. Haha.

I never wanted this thread to turn into bickering over definitions, just talk about SFF and show respect to the builds that you think deserve it. Sure the scene is flooded with Prodigy builds, but they can still be a part of the club. Just don't expect everyone else to bow down to it.

Going forward, try to stay positive. I feel bad when people start fighting in this thread. If you see a build that you believe is just way too big, ignore it. Those with larger cases will find their place.


----------



## OverClocker55

So is my MAtx Lian Li case in this club or no?


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So is my MAtx Lian Li case in this club or no?


Yep


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So is my MAtx Lian Li case in this club or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Problame

Been quite a while since I've last been on OC.net, but I'm currently working on a new MITX rig again. Did some preparation work a few days ago by drilling out the HDD bay rivets to make place for my corsair H60 with push/pull;

















(CM Elite 120 Advanced case)

Still waiting for some white-led Xigmatek fans and a modular PSU to come, in the meanwhile I will be using some spare components. When I'm done (probably tomorrow) some more images of the "finished" looks will be added


----------



## OverClocker55

Sounds Nice ^


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> Been quite a while since I've last been on OC.net, but I'm currently working on a new MITX rig again. Did some preparation work a few days ago by drilling out the HDD bay rivets to make place for my corsair H60 with push/pull;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CM Elite 120 Advanced case)
> Still waiting for some white-led Xigmatek fans and a modular PSU to come, in the meanwhile I will be using some spare components. When I'm done (probably tomorrow) some more images of the "finished" looks will be added


Nice, I did the same thing on my build to fit a fat rad in there, what are you doing for hdd/sdd/odd placement?


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> Been quite a while since I've last been on OC.net, but I'm currently working on a new MITX rig again. Did some preparation work a few days ago by drilling out the HDD bay rivets to make place for my corsair H60 with push/pull


Is that the HDD bay? Looks like an optical bay (which is a great use for it!). Where will it pull air from and push it to, though?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> Is that the HDD bay? Looks like an optical bay (which is a great use for it!). Where will it pull air from and push it to, though?


There was a hdd bay under the ODD bay, you can take a look at my build thread here to get a better idea of what was just done.


----------



## OverClocker55

Update! Got Intel Core i5-2500k and gtx 580 3gb. Need sleeves now for the 8-pin. Only got 6 pin sleeves


----------



## digsy

Hi Guys,

Just finished my first SG08 SSF build. It's a gaming, graphics design, HTPC rig.

I don't think I could ever go back to a an ATX tower set up again. This thing rocks.
With components using less and less power i think SSF is the way of the future.

So far I'm extremely happy, I'm quite surprised that the Asus P8Z77-I was able to push my 2600k to 4.8 which is exactly what my previous Gigabyte Z68X-UD7 did, and that was an ATX board








.

I ended up replacing the 600W PSU with a TT TR2 800W unit after I had random no video signal on reboot.

Going to replace the GTX 580 with a 690 by the years end as well as do some aggressive sleeving of the PSU cable.

I have the H80 with 2 GT's in Pull/Push, temps are 35 idle and about 78 prime95. May change to PWM fans as its a little bit loud.

I posted a few orientations so you can see how I've set it up.


----------



## funfortehfun

Looking good man


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I like the h80 on the lid. Good use of space.


----------



## JoshHunter

That is really epic, I sense an infatuation with the Sugo coming on.

Can definitely see some graphic design skills there too, it's awesome what you've done with the photo's.


----------



## onin1911

Adding my build for this year.









3770k
Asus P8Z77-I
16GB Corsair LP
GTX 690
2x240GB Corsair ForceGT @ Raid0
500GB HDD
Cooled by Noctua L12
Silvertone SUGO SG07


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onin1911*
> 
> Adding my build for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> Asus P8Z77-I
> 16GB Corsair LP
> GTX 690
> 2x240GB Corsair ForceGT @ Raid0
> 500GB HDD
> Cooled by Noctua L12
> Silvertone SUGO SG07


I think the only way you could make that better is to get 4x512GB SSDs.


----------



## onin1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I think the only way you could make that better is to get 4x512GB SSDs.


I'm way over budget already!!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onin1911*
> 
> I'm way over budget already!!


That's one reason I like SFF. It's easier to keep to budget since you literally cannot add anything more.


----------



## onin1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> That's one reason I like SFF. It's easier to keep to budget since you literally cannot add anything more.


So true!


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onin1911*
> 
> Adding my build for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> Asus P8Z77-I
> 16GB Corsair LP
> GTX 690
> 2x240GB Corsair ForceGT @ Raid0
> 500GB HDD
> Cooled by Noctua L12
> Silvertone SUGO SG07


is that a window, or just an opening in the side?


----------



## armourcore9brker

It looks like it is just open. Or a really clean glass. You can really see any thickness on the edges of the supposed window so I would guess that it is just open.


----------



## digsy

Awesome build, I believe poopscooper removed the plexi glass from the sg07 panel.
I want to do the same to mine when i get the 690 but i don't know where the hell to buy the windowed SG07 cover without buying an entire SG07.

This is what i want to do...


----------



## digsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> That is really epic, I sense an infatuation with the Sugo coming on.
> Can definitely see some graphic design skills there too, it's awesome what you've done with the photo's.


Thanks Josh,

Greetings from downunder


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onin1911*
> 
> Adding my build for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> Asus P8Z77-I
> 16GB Corsair LP
> GTX 690
> 2x240GB Corsair ForceGT @ Raid0
> 500GB HDD
> Cooled by Noctua L12
> Silvertone SUGO SG07


do you have more pictures of this rig?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digsy*
> 
> Awesome build, I believe poopscooper removed the plexi glass from the sg07 panel.
> I want to do the same to mine when i get the 690 but i don't know where the hell to buy the windowed SG07 cover without buying an entire SG07.
> This is what i want to do...


call SILVERSTONE (909-465-9596) and ask for PARTS DEPARTMENT, the WINDOWLESS SG07 COVER costs 25 dollars plus shipping. i don't know how much is the WINDOWED one.


----------



## onin1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> is that a window, or just an opening in the side?


I actually removed the window it seems that I get better temps that way but I had to install it back for the fan filter because I'm getting a lot of dust


----------



## onin1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> do you have more pictures of this rig?


I have a few more . . but some of them are photos of the parts.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Thought you guys might be interested.

Newegg just released 5 new Ivy Bridge chips. All mainly in the low end.

Source



Looking up the TDPs from CPU-World we have, in respective order:
i3-3220T --35W
i3-3220 --55W
Pentium G2120 --65W
i5-3330 --69W
i5-3350P --77W


----------



## PhyscoChain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> It's my arc mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD and new gpu cooler soon


Oh man, that is so B4D4$$.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onin1911*
> 
> I actually removed the window it seems that I get better temps that way but I had to install it back for the fan filter because I'm getting a lot of dust


why not get some mesh and a fan filter? it'll hinder the temps a bit, but i would rather have no dust in









EDIT: this post made my total posts socket 775!


----------



## bortoloj

I've upgraded the gpu cooler and a new ssd =)







Now it's very very quiet, in game the gpu is at 58°


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> I've upgraded the gpu cooler and a new ssd =)
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's very very quiet, in game the gpu is at 58°






What CPU and GPU cooler are you using ?


----------



## bortoloj

My cpu cooler is an Alpenföhn Brocken with silverstone ap121's fan and the gpu cooler is an setsugen 2 with an noctua s12b flx.


----------



## onin1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> I've upgraded the gpu cooler and a new ssd =)
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's very very quiet, in game the gpu is at 58°


Liking the colors


----------



## xenefur

Updated Graphic Card to Asus GTX 670 DCU II ~



















really tight fit tho.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Thought you guys might be interested.
> Newegg just released 5 new Ivy Bridge chips. All mainly in the low end.
> Source
> 
> Looking up the TDPs from CPU-World we have, in respective order:
> i3-3220T --35W
> i3-3220 --55W
> Pentium G2120 --65W
> i5-3330 --69W
> i5-3350P --77W


just ordered the 3220 for son's machine:thumb:


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> My cpu cooler is an Alpenföhn Brocken with silverstone ap121's fan and the gpu cooler is an setsugen 2 with an noctua s12b flx.


I like the look of the CPU cooler and the colors ... very nicely done


----------



## goldbranch

My update for this year:














































Now the last thing I need is a window side panel which I don't know how to make nor where to buy one.


----------



## adjas

How are the temps and noise on your gpu cards sandwiched like that?


----------



## goldbranch

During Heaven runs, top card maxed out at 71C, bottom card 63C.
Regular gaming, top card maxed out at 66C, bottom card 59C.
Both are at around 70%-80% fan. It's a bit noisy but I have my AD700 on so I couldn't care less about noise.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Of course Intel releases the low end i3's after I just spend $200 to order an i5 -.-


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys







currently in the middle of some leak testing this weekend after finally completing the loop. But so far had 2 failed leak tests.. although so far on my third test i believe i have solved the leaking problem.







Changed some fitting placement and a few other things, so soon i should be able to have a working system very soon. Thought i would post a preview before updating the log, since.. i dont really feel i have enough for a update


----------



## digsy

looks epic man, looking forward to seeing the final thing


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I got attracted by the title of this thread because I have a "mITX" based build and I think it is "beastly" because:


it was tough to fit the Phanteks PE CPU cooler in there but it turned out to be a perfect match
it has a 230 mm fan in the front and a 140 mm in the rear which are pretty big fans for such a small rig
it runs a Core i5-2500K @ 4.7 GHz
it runs a GTX 670 with Lucid Virtu MVP which adds some extra FPS utilizing the integrated GPU
However I've also spent my time on reading the discussions between post #4452 and #4514. Yes, I use a Bitfenix Prodigy and according to these discussions I am not sure if I am utilizing it in an acceptable way for this thread. Bear in mind I believe it is small and it is beastly though.

I agree that the Prodigy is not a SFF case and I also agree that it was never meant to be one. It was nice to work with that case and I like the look of it. To me it is not so important to build the smallest rig possible but I definitely don't want to waste space anymore on running only a single GPU on a full blown ATX board rendering the remaining PCIe slots useless.


----------



## AbdullahG

As nice as the Prodigy is, I just hate how the cables are difficult to hide and organize.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> As nice as the Prodigy is, I just hate how the cables are difficult to hide and organize.


ikr


----------



## WALSRU

Well done with the Phanteks!


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> As nice as the Prodigy is, I just hate how the cables are difficult to hide and organize.


Oh yes, I have spent hours especially on maneuvering my PSU into the case. But actually you can hide the cables. Originally I was planning on using nice all black cable extensions but it made things just worse. In the end the only problem is that you know that the mess is still there. But when you leave the side with the I/O panel closed it looks pretty clean actually.

  

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well done with the Phanteks!


Thanks, I had to remove the ODD bay to get the mobo with CPU cooler back in there.


----------



## AbdullahG

The case seems to cramped for extensions. Sleeving the cables is really the best option I see.


----------



## sebar

Hi guys, I am finally finished with my mATX build (at least for now) and wanted to share some pics of my system. For starters it is an In Win Dragon Slayer mATX case with an i5-3570K on a Maximus IV GENE Z/GEN 3 motherboard with 8 GB of Mushkin Ridgeback ram running at 2000Mhz. THe GPU is a GTX 460. I had planned to put in a GTX 670 FTW but it did not fit my about 3mm. This was a huge disapointment but I will just have to wait for a GTX 670 SC with the short PCB and put a RayStorm 670 water block on it. For cooling I have a RayStorm CPU water block, EX240 Rad, Bitspower Multi Z 150 res, and Swiftech pump. The top fans are Scythe Slipstream slim fans and the front fans are Enermax TB silence. I hope to add another 240 rad to the front in the future.


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks awesome!


----------



## Samurai707

Finalized my mATX today, had to do some more tweaking. Had it semi together as of last Friday...


Man was that H80 hard to fit in there.... I love it though!

That dang Front USB 3.0 cord makes my management look so ugly too... But I swear bending that thing to hide it felt like I was going to snap it!


----------



## zer0sum

H80 is easy!!

180mm + 120mm rads are easy as well


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> H80 is easy!!
> snip*



My first ever build that wasn't normal ATX in a full chassis! Was a little close for comfort








Got it done though


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenefur*
> 
> Updated Graphic Card to Asus GTX 670 DCU II ~
> really tight fit tho.


Just installed the same card in the same case. Didn't have the foresight to realize that the heatpipes on the top of the card meant I had to toss the AP181.

Whatever. Time to wait for a decent deal on a 120mm or a 140mm with 120mm fittings.


----------



## xenefur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Just installed the same card in the same case. Didn't have the foresight to realize that the heatpipes on the top of the card meant I had to toss the AP181.
> Whatever. Time to wait for a decent deal on a 120mm or a 140mm with 120mm fittings.


Not sure if a 140mm will fit, but a 120mm definitely can


----------



## chickennoodle

Matx Fractal Core 1000!


----------



## smileytown

work in progress


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickennoodle*
> 
> Matx Fractal Core 1000!


what kind of cpu cooler are u using?


----------



## chickennoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> what kind of cpu cooler are u using?


Its a coolermaster gemini s524 paired with a gentle scythe typhoon!


----------



## Captain Mayhem

I'm seeing a lot of ASRock ITX boards, more than the ASUS ITX boards. Is there any specific reason why?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of ASRock ITX boards, more than the ASUS ITX boards. Is there any specific reason why?


$46?


----------



## Captain Mayhem

just a price point? I figured it was something more substantial than that, like better flexibility or a better CPU socket placement.

huh.


----------



## longroadtrip

Some people don't like the daughter board on the Asus board...for me, I just didn't like the look of the Asus board...of course, if EVGA would hurry up with theirs...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Some people don't like the daughter board on the Asus board...for me, I just didn't like the look of the Asus board...of course, if EVGA would hurry up with theirs...


Plus functionally speaking it seems like the daughterboard isn't providing a real-world benefit since I don't think people with the P8Z77-I are hitting better clocks than the Z77 ASRock board. So it ends up being just a nuisance -- though the ASUS has a fair number of extras the ASRock doesn't provide and its layout is also different.

I can't remember the last eVGA SFF (mATX or mITX) board that overclocked well.. did they have any worth mentioning?


----------



## longroadtrip

They are supposedly releasing a new Z77 mITX board at the end of the month that they say has better power management than the Asus...I just think it is a really good looking board...


----------



## fr0sty_

There are some nice looking systems here. Can I play?


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice clean build!


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nice clean build!


Thanks, I know its not the smallest but I think, dimension-wise, the TJ08-e is smaller than the (UBER POPULAR) Bitfenix Prodigy.


----------



## longroadtrip

TJ08-e is a great case and very popular in this thread...fits in perfectly!

That 670 takes up such little space, it makes the interior look positively huge...


----------



## funfortehfun

Dat build be smexy.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> They are supposedly releasing a new Z77 mITX board at the end of the month that they say has better power management than the Asus...I just think it is a really good looking board...


It certainly looks nice but I'll reserve judgment until it's put to the test by publications and users. Historically I just don't think smaller eVGA mobos have been performers in the past, but apparently Z77 is harder to get wrong than X58 and whatnot.

I doubt the eVGA BIOS will come anywhere close to challenging the ASUS's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Thanks, I know its not the smallest but I think, dimension-wise, the TJ08-e is smaller than the (UBER POPULAR) Bitfenix Prodigy.


The TJ08-E is actually one of the smallest (volume-wise) mATX cases -- it is smaller than my older FT03 although the Temjin obviously occupies a larger footprint. The Prodigy is just a pretty silly case but we've been there so I digress..


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> TJ08-e is a great case and very popular in this thread...fits in perfectly!
> That 670 takes up such little space, it makes the interior look positively huge...


Yes I was considering a triple slot card but that takes away the possibility of SLI in the future. Removing all the drive bays also helps keep the interior clean.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> They are supposedly releasing a new Z77 mITX board at the end of the month that they say has better power management than the Asus...I just think it is a really good looking board...


yeah I was looking at that one just now. I really like where the CPU socket sits. That's going to sit right in line with the Prodigy's rear fans.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> They are supposedly releasing a new Z77 mITX board at the end of the month that they say has better power management than the Asus...I just think it is a really good looking board...


just eyeballing it, the cpu socket looks very promising for a HR02 build


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys so i just finished last night my first phase of my build (to make it operational ) currently its running a 4.5ghz OC







, although it can run higher temperatures seem to rise pretty quick so toning it down for now. Also put some blue coolant into the system although i may try to make it a bit darker since at the moment it seems to be a bit faint.









Currently trying to find an actually camera to use so i can post up some better pictures, Hope it looks fine at least in these


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> just eyeballing it, the cpu socket looks very promising for a HR02 build


Be fun to try a passive HR02 build with it...

With the way everything is laid out, looks like it would work well for one of the passive streacom cases too...

Nice work DNytAftr!







does the unifying receiver get any interference being on the inside like that?


----------



## smileytown

7.1 audio vs 2.1

lol


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The Prodigy is just a pretty silly case but we've been there so I digress..


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


Don't get mad, the Prodigy doesn't belong here and most people will agree with that. We should make an MFF club for Prodigy-sized builds, I know a few other M-ATX cases that don't exactly qualify for SFF.


----------



## iXSparVap0425Xi

^ I have to agree with above the prodigy i really don't consider sff even though it uses Mini itx MB.

I consider SFF something that uses sfx psu, mini itx mb and is in a really small case like the sugo. (Anything lower the Sugo 09)

The prodigy is in a category like the Silverstone Sugo 09.


----------



## WiSK

Here we go again


----------



## Kokin

Nah even us Prodigy owners can agree. I consider SFF as a "shoebox" sized build. The Prodigy is easily 3 times the size.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickennoodle*
> 
> Matx Fractal Core 1000!


Bro Did you make that side Panel? Or Buy it from somewhere?







Pretty Sweet.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Don't get mad, the Prodigy doesn't belong here and most people will agree with that. We should make an MFF club for Prodigy-sized builds, I know a few other M-ATX cases that don't exactly qualify for SFF.


Best way for me to not get riled up by the Prodigy bashing is to un-subscribe. It's been fun guys, sorry we crashed your party.


----------



## adjas

let's try not to exclude people here, I love looking at all itx-matx builds. And I do tend to learn something or else from every build, so keep them coming.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I thought we were already though all this?


----------



## hermitmaster

I need some input on choosing a case, as it seems I am indecisive. I already own all of the components in my sig. I'm kinda' leaning toward a five slot case in the event that I want to go Xfire or SLI in the future, however unlikely it may be. I'll be looking at a 660 Ti or an HD 7870 and one or two 3TB HDDs in addition to my current hardware. I would like to be able to fit this case into a 13" W x 13" T x 16" D opening on my desk if possible. Here are the cases I'm currently debating:

InWin Dragon Slayer
InWin BR665
Lian Li PC-V354B (my favorite and the only one that will fit my opening)
Fractal Design Define Mini
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## armourcore9brker

You don't really need the 5 slot case. It can do SLI/Crossfire in the 4 slots. Even if it is only at 2.0 speeds, you're fine using that slot.

Your needs are pretty basic so all of those cases work just fine. Go with whichever one you prefer.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> You don't really need the 5 slot case. It can do SLI/Crossfire in the 4 slots. Even if it is only at 2.0 speeds, you're fine using that slot.
> Your needs are pretty basic so all of those cases work just fine. Go with whichever one you prefer.


Slot 3 is only wired x4.







According to the manual, for Xfire or SLI you need to use slots 1 and 4.
Source


----------



## adjas

Have you guys seen this?



It's from user "kcedre" over on the Hardforum.com SFF board.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1372339&page=81

It's still a work in progress, but I've never seen someone attempt this before with a SG05. I'm waiting eagerly for more updates.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Welp I didn't notice that. What a stupid design... Sell it and get a proper board.









Well if that's the issue, just get the 5 slot case. I like the Lian-Li. I don't see why you wouldn't just get it.

Even though the Fractal Design says 5 slots, the last slot is not in line with the rest of them. Between the Lian-Li and the InWin, Lian-Li has tons better quality and will be good for you.

I don't recall ever coming across any other 5 slot cases other than the ones listed.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Wow im suprised by the drama.

Ive been thinking about building my htpc into a sff box. Still not 100% sure how i want to do it, but im pretty sure it would be a mod project. Im not sure if the motherboard i have in mind is atx or matx. But eigther way its gonna be a tight fit








Another thing i was thinking... i havent seen anyone do this before, but why not have the psu outside the case? Like they do in xbox 360s. I know the goal is ultimately to cram as much in as possible, but i think with the right care an external psu would be interesting and benificial.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> Another thing i was thinking... i havent seen anyone do this before, but why not have the psu outside the case? Like they do in xbox 360s. I know the goal is ultimately to cram as much in as possible, but i think with the right care an external psu would be interesting and benificial.


Those are Pico-PSUs. I wrote up a guide to it around here... Just made it.







Link.

See here.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Welp I didn't notice that. What a stupid design... Sell it and get a proper board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the issue, just get the 5 slot case. I like the Lian-Li. I don't see why you wouldn't just get it.
> Even though the Fractal Design says 5 slots, the last slot is not in line with the rest of them. Between the Lian-Li and the InWin, Lian-Li has tons better quality and will be good for you.
> I don't recall ever coming across any other 5 slot cases other than the ones listed.


I got the board for $49, and it's got some good features, so I can't really complain. It looks like I'm down to either the Lian Li or the BR665. Thanks for the input. +rep


----------



## Gunderman456

Love this club and a member I should be.

See my sig rig for my new ITX build!

I've included a build log, pics and my overclocking results/experiences with the 3570k/asRock z77e-itx here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst#post_18125927

And soon, I will include my RAM overclocking escapades!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nice work DNytAftr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does the unifying receiver get any interference being on the inside like that?


Thanks







typically not, everything fine when the receiver is on the left of the case and the mouse too. But i get about 75% reception (drop outs) when receiver is on the left and mouse on the right of the case.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Those are Pico-PSUs. I wrote up a guide to it around here... Just made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link.
> See here.


Neat, i figured these things exsisted through manufacture, but i was thinking of somthing a little more high powered (greater than the 160w mentioned)
I was thinking one could have "extentions" attached to all the hardware with the leads somehow being built into the back of the case as an i/o panel. To prettify the normal psu cables you could sleeve it or even tube all the cords universaly. This would allow for as much wattage as desired without comprimising heat, space or quality.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Well... you CAN. You just have to know what you are doing and cannot run the PCI-e power through the Pico-PSU.

Link



The internal Pico-PSU is just for regulating the 12V to the needed 3.3V and 5V. It completely passes the 12V through without regulating it.

Here's a crude paint picture of how you'd wire it. 50 edits later...



Obviously there would be more wires involved in each section but it gets the point across.


----------



## AlaskaFox

interesting, so the "block" supports more wattage than the "psu ac/dc adapter"?
very interesting indeed.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The 160W rating is meant for all the rails. Like I said, all it is really for is changing the 12V input to 5V and 3.3V.

The regulation on the 12V rail is determined by the PSU. The reason that you don't run the GPU 12V through the Pico is that it would probably burn out the Pico's PCB traces. They weren't designed for that amperage. That said, you can run slightly higher than usual. I have a 160W with a 192W AC-DC brick. I can run it up to around the 192W before it shuts down.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Neat. I howerver would probly use one of my own old PSU's. I would wanna make it a project of the sorts









but thanks for the educational breakdown! i now know somthing new for today


----------



## ghostrider85

is this beastly enough?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> is this beastly enough?


How are your temps?

I'm having a whale of a time (not really) keeping my 2700K under 65'C under normal use (and it gets up to mid-high 80's in IBT/Prime). My only relief is that it's silent.

Cable management in the SG08 is also a complete nightmare. I have no idea how people can fit ODDs in this thing.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> How are your temps?
> I'm having a whale of a time (not really) keeping my 2700K under 65'C under normal use (and it gets up to mid-high 80's in IBT/Prime). My only relief is that it's silent.
> Cable management in the SG08 is also a complete nightmare. I have no idea how people can fit ODDs in this thing.


my 3570 is overclocked to 4.6ghz, max temperature while folding is 84C.
as you can see the ODD area is clear of wires, this picture shows the ODD tray installed. i can put ODD anytime.









i have another sg07 with an ODD installed









build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266762/updated-project-unicorns-and-rainbows-sff-gaming-rig/0_20


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my 3570 is overclocked to 4.6ghz, max temperature while folding is 84C.


I see, I guess I haven't really paid enough attention to the internal cable routing layout. Where do you route your excess PSU cables, since the PSU's are basically full-length? I'm not 100% sure if there's cavity in front of the PSU and behind the faceplate where I could stuff them, but the excess PCI-E/molex/24-pin length is really driving me crazy up top.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I see, I guess I haven't really paid enough attention to the internal cable routing layout. Where do you route your excess PSU cables, since the PSU's are basically full-length? I'm not 100% sure if there's cavity in front of the PSU and behind the faceplate where I could stuff them, but the excess PCI-E/molex/24-pin length is really driving me crazy up top.


on top of the PSU, right next to the SSD/HDD cage.
yup, i hate those cables, i don't understand why they installed extra long cables in there


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Specs under "polaris" in my sig:

Fractal Design Array R2
3570k
Reference 6950

Maxes out Dirt 3, Deus Ex, and fairs very well in Sleeping Dogs and GTA4 (crappy port







)









Gaming temps:
GPU ~65C
CPU ~Low 40s

Finally have a small sexy system, hopefully Ill get to complete the watercooling component some day


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Super clean, I like it!


----------



## AbdullahG

Must see insides.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> 
> Specs under "polaris" in my sig:
> Fractal Design Array R2
> 3570k
> Reference 6950
> Maxes out Dirt 3, Deus Ex, and fairs very well in Sleeping Dogs and GTA4 (crappy port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming temps:
> GPU ~65C
> CPU ~Low 40s
> Finally have a small sexy system, hopefully Ill get to complete the watercooling component some day


Nice. Did you slightly undervolt your CPU?


----------



## longroadtrip

Beautiful system...any photos inside the case?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Super clean, I like it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Must see insides.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> Nice. Did you slightly undervolt your CPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful system...any photos inside the case?


This the only picture I have of the inside right now, and it was before i tidied things up a bit. It is way packed in there for sure, and I am going to get rid of the red on the GPu somehow someday. Check the log in my sig







@ horus, yes undervolted from 1.1 to .95







The heatsink (dark Knight nighthawk edition) is running fanless currently, so less heat is good, plus no need to OC for me yet







Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Aleckazee

Far from finished. Build log in sig if your interested







I'll post the some water temps when I get home.


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Far from finished. Build log in sig if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the some water temps when I get home.


Looks amazing...where are all the cables???









EDIT: Saw the build log..."so that's where they went"...


----------



## snipekill2445

Where will the power supply go?


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Looks amazing...where are all the cables???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Saw the build log..."so that's where they went"...


thanks, haha yeah there's hardly any room for air flow in there at the moment, should be better once I sleeve the cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Where will the power supply go?


power supply will be mounted in it's original position. It's an extremely tight fit, but it fits.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> This the only picture I have of the inside right now, and it was before i tidied things up a bit. It is way packed in there for sure, and I am going to get rid of the red on the GPu somehow someday. Check the log in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ horus, yes undervolted from 1.1 to .95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heatsink (dark Knight nighthawk edition) is running fanless currently, so less heat is good, plus no need to OC for me yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Nice work! I've been wanting to do a build in one of these since they first revealed them....now I really want one!


----------



## hermitmaster

Any quick opinions on the Silverstone Sugo SG02B? I found one for $72 with free shipping. Looking at it for the stuff in my sig and a 660 ti or 7870.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Any quick opinions on the Silverstone Sugo SG02B? I found one for $72 with free shipping. Looking at it for the stuff in my sig and a 660 ti or 7870.


It's a great case, helped a friend do their first SFF build in it, it's definitely not the smallest of cases, but it's got better potential airflow and it's roomy for bigger cards, although with the PSU right above the CPU you'll be somewhat cramped for a good cooler as your max cpu cooler height is 82mm. As it's mATX and you do have 82mm height you should be fine getting a Cooler Master GeminII S4, Prolimatech Samuel 17 or Big Shuriken 2 Rev B.

You may want to get some dimmers for the front LED indicators they are BRIGHT.


----------



## hermitmaster

Well, it's half the price of one case I was looking at (Lian Li PC-V354B) and half the size of the other case I was looking at (InWin BR665). I'm not really sure what to do. I want to OC my CPU to at least 4.5ghz if possible, so I need sufficient cooling for that. Other than a self-contained system, water cooling is out.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Well, it's half the price of one case I was looking at (Lian Li PC-V354B) and half the size of the other case I was looking at (InWin BR665). I'm not really sure what to do. I want to OC my CPU to at least 4.5ghz if possible, so I need sufficient cooling for that. Other than a self-contained system, water cooling is out.


Hmm, well I see people using Lian Li cases with less space and clocking that much with decent temps, just get a good high performance LP CPU cooler and you'll be fine.

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to keep the CPU under 80C @ 4.5GHz with a good LP cooler; I'm sure someone else will speak up soon enough, it's a great deal otherwise though.


----------



## hermitmaster

Any recommended coolers for use inside the aforementioned case?


----------



## longroadtrip

Take a look at the Prolimatech Samuel 17...


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Any recommended coolers for use inside the aforementioned case?


Yeah I listed some coolers in my earlier post, they're pretty good, noctua makes some good sff ones as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> It's a great case, helped a friend do their first SFF build in it, it's definitely not the smallest of cases, but it's got better potential airflow and it's roomy for bigger cards, although with the PSU right above the CPU you'll be somewhat cramped for a good cooler as your max cpu cooler height is 82mm. As it's mATX and you do have 82mm height you should be fine getting a *Cooler Master GeminII S4*, *Prolimatech Samuel 17* or *Big Shuriken 2 Rev B.*
> You may want to get some dimmers for the front LED indicators they are BRIGHT.


----------



## Capwn

My , whatever you call it, Computer, thats it


----------



## smileytown

i see you and i have the same res


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> i see you and i have the same res


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Hi guys, I am finally finished with my mATX build (at least for now) and wanted to share some pics of my system. For starters it is an In Win Dragon Slayer mATX case with an i5-3570K on a Maximus IV GENE Z/GEN 3 motherboard with 8 GB of Mushkin Ridgeback ram running at 2000Mhz. THe GPU is a GTX 460. I had planned to put in a GTX 670 FTW but it did not fit my about 3mm. This was a huge disapointment but I will just have to wait for a GTX 670 SC with the short PCB and put a RayStorm 670 water block on it. For cooling I have a RayStorm CPU water block, EX240 Rad, Bitspower Multi Z 150 res, and Swiftech pump. The top fans are Scythe Slipstream slim fans and the front fans are Enermax TB silence. I hope to add another 240 rad to the front in the future.


Looks great man. I see you moved your radiator to the front and put a piece of plexi over the PSU. It would look stellar if you had another piece of black plexi in front of the psu. Great job man.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Looks great man. I see you moved your radiator to the front and put a piece of plexi over the PSU. It would look stellar if you had another piece of black plexi in front of the psu. Great job man.


I tried to add a piece of plexi in front of the PSU but the black plexi that I have is to thick and I was not able to install the side panel. It works out like this because the side panel window comes down just to the top of the PSU. I am getting ready to do some additional mods to try and make the roof panel look better.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Finally.

This was my older mATX machine, several upgrades:


Spoiler: FT03 w/ GTX 580

















Spoiler: Replaced GTX 580 with HD 6990

















Spoiler: Replaced HD 6990 with GTX 590

















Spoiler: Replaced GTX 590 with GTX 480














I sold it to a friend after downgrading to the 480. I loved the case, but the thermal and acoustic performance didn't meet my expectations. Cable management was a dream.

*Pros:* best footprint (who doesn't have more vertical space than horizontal space?), best cable management (non-optional, roomy)
*Cons:* 90' rotation actually isn't optimal for most graphics cards, so they get very hot and noisy

Now:



Spoiler: The Good











Spoiler: The Ugly







I probably have the least-tidy Sugo in this thread right now. I just don't know what to do with those cables -- it seems like I have to dismantle the while thing and shove the extra cable length (mainly that stupid 24-pin) into the 3.5" hard drive slot in order to fix this mess. I was at my wit's end handling them.

On the bright side, I am actually getting better thermal and acoustic performance with the SG08 than with the FT03. The NH-D14 had to contend with the GTX 580/HD 6990/GTX 590/GTX 480 for intake air, since its size prevented mounting the 120mm side intake fan.

Additionally, the SG08 is the quietest machine I've owned save my Shuttle SG45H7, but I had an undervolted Q9550 in there with the stock 92mm PWM fan. This case is actually much quieter than my FT03 was, and my FT03 had all Noctua/Nexus fans (NF-P12, NF-P14, BASIC 120mm x2, NF-S12B FLX, BASIC 80mm). Even playing BF3 I can't really hear it, which is a huge deal considering the stuff it's got inside. I was debating putting a GTX 690 in there but I decided against it as I feel I have a near-perfect blend of the performance of a big rig with the size and quietness of a HTPC.

*Pros:* pretty small, quiet if you replace the AP181 and use the right cooling
*Cons:* abysmal cable management, nearly full-length PSU cables, takes up more desk space than the FT03

So far besides my personal thermal/acoustic complaints (which were partially my fault), the FT03 was my favorite SFF chassis. Even though volume-wise it isn't very SFF (more volume than TJ08-E for example), it has a smaller floor/desk space footprint than most mATX/mITX and it was a real pleasure to work with.

I actually skipped moving to a cheap 3770K (basically could sell my 2700K at no loss if I bought it) just because I don't want to open up this SG08 and change anything. What a nightmare to put together.


----------



## She loved E

i like your build, the rats nest of cables really isn't that bad. nothing a sleeved modular PSU wouldn't fix.

its cool to see the SUGO method of cooling working well too. basically separate intakes for CPU & GPU so they each get fresh air. brilliant!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Finally.
> 
> This was my older mATX machine, several upgrades:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced HD 6990 with GTX 590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced GTX 590 with GTX 480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it to a friend after downgrading to the 480. I loved the case, but the thermal and acoustic performance didn't meet my expectations. Cable management was a dream.
> 
> *Pros:* best footprint (who doesn't have more vertical space than horizontal space?), best cable management (non-optional, roomy)
> *Cons:* 90' rotation actually isn't optimal for most graphics cards, so they get very hot and noisy
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have the least-tidy Sugo in this thread right now. I just don't know what to do with those cables -- it seems like I have to dismantle the while thing and shove the extra cable length (mainly that stupid 24-pin) into the 3.5" hard drive slot in order to fix this mess. I was at my wit's end handling them.
> 
> On the bright side, I am actually getting better thermal and acoustic performance with the SG08 than with the FT03. The NH-D14 had to contend with the GTX 580/HD 6990/GTX 590/GTX 480 for intake air, since its size prevented mounting the 120mm side intake fan.
> 
> Additionally, the SG08 is the quietest machine I've owned save my Shuttle SG45H7, but I had an undervolted Q9550 in there with the stock 92mm PWM fan. This case is actually much quieter than my FT03 was, and my FT03 had all Noctua/Nexus fans (NF-P12, NF-P14, BASIC 120mm x2, NF-S12B FLX, BASIC 80mm). Even playing BF3 I can't really hear it, which is a huge deal considering the stuff it's got inside. I was debating putting a GTX 690 in there but I decided against it as I feel I have a near-perfect blend of the performance of a big rig with the size and quietness of a HTPC.
> 
> *Pros:* pretty small, quiet if you replace the AP181 and use the right cooling
> *Cons:* abysmal cable management, nearly full-length PSU cables, takes up more desk space than the FT03
> 
> So far besides my personal thermal/acoustic complaints (which were partially my fault), the FT03 was my favorite SFF chassis. Even though volume-wise it isn't very SFF (more volume than TJ08-E for example), it has a smaller floor/desk space footprint than most mATX/mITX and it was a real pleasure to work with.
> 
> I actually skipped moving to a cheap 3770K (basically could sell my 2700K at no loss if I bought it) just because I don't want to open up this SG08 and change anything. What a nightmare to put together.


Hey, you're the guy who posted the photo that led to me buying a Noctua D14 for my case. FWIW, my computer is VERY quiet with the Noctua Cooler and a passive AX6850 even while gaming  During gaming with a GTX 670, it wasn't too bad but it was noticeable (both reference or non-reference). My only complaint about the FT03 is the hard drive noise. But that's probably b/c I have a 7200RPM drive in the hotswap bay. Sometimes I wish my SSD wasn't 3.5''.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> i like your build, the rats nest of cables really isn't that bad. nothing a sleeved modular PSU wouldn't fix.
> its cool to see the SUGO method of cooling working well too. basically separate intakes for CPU & GPU so they each get fresh air. brilliant!


I've actually been looking at the 450W SFX modular unit by Silverstone but it's just too expensive for what it offers.

Yeah, one of my favorite aspects of the Sugos is that they allow GPUs to have their own air supply with the vast amounts of side ventilation -- a massive improvement from mid-tower cases I've used before as well as the FT03.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Hey, you're the guy who posted the photo that led to me buying a Noctua D14 for my case. FWIW, my computer is VERY quiet with the Noctua Cooler and a passive AX6850 even while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During gaming with a GTX 670, it wasn't too bad but it was noticeable (both reference or non-reference). My only complaint about the FT03 is the hard drive noise. But that's probably b/c I have a 7200RPM drive in the hotswap bay. Sometimes I wish my SSD wasn't 3.5''.


Did you use any of the LNA adapters with the D14's fans? I find at full speed they are noticeable but not annoying. I definitely find the GPU cooling to be the Achilles' heel of the FT03 -- the rotation makes the heatpipes in most designs all wonky, and any non-blower style just makes everything else in the case hotter. My temps with a 2500K at 4.5GHz/1.3v broke 70'C easily with the GTX 480 in during BF3/GTA4/Skyrim. Due to the size and design of the NH-D14 it does dissipate massive loads (e.g. Prime95, IBT) much better than the NH-C12P does, though in practice the latter performs about the same in the Sugo with typical gaming loads.

I found the most annoying thing with the NH-D14 in the FT03 was accessing the GPU and triggering the PCI-E release mechanism. GPUs with backplates basically touched the sides of the NH-D14 and needed a knife for me to release them -- I actually scratched up my 6990 pretty badly trying to get it out.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> i like your build, the rats nest of cables really isn't that bad. nothing a sleeved modular PSU wouldn't fix.
> its cool to see the SUGO method of cooling working well too. basically separate intakes for CPU & GPU so they each get fresh air. brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually been looking at the 450W SFX modular unit by Silverstone but it's just too expensive for what it offers.
> 
> Yeah, one of my favorite aspects of the Sugos is that they allow GPUs to have their own air supply with the vast amounts of side ventilation -- a massive improvement from mid-tower cases I've used before as well as the FT03.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Hey, you're the guy who posted the photo that led to me buying a Noctua D14 for my case. FWIW, my computer is VERY quiet with the Noctua Cooler and a passive AX6850 even while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During gaming with a GTX 670, it wasn't too bad but it was noticeable (both reference or non-reference). My only complaint about the FT03 is the hard drive noise. But that's probably b/c I have a 7200RPM drive in the hotswap bay. Sometimes I wish my SSD wasn't 3.5''.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you use any of the LNA adapters with the D14's fans? I find at full speed they are noticeable but not annoying. I definitely find the GPU cooling to be the Achilles' heel of the FT03 -- the rotation makes the heatpipes in most designs all wonky, and any non-blower style just makes everything else in the case hotter. My temps with a 2500K at 4.5GHz/1.3v broke 70'C easily with the GTX 480 in during BF3/GTA4/Skyrim. Due to the size and design of the NH-D14 it does dissipate massive loads (e.g. Prime95, IBT) much better than the NH-C12P does, though in practice the latter performs about the same in the Sugo with typical gaming loads.
> 
> I found the most annoying thing with the NH-D14 in the FT03 was accessing the GPU and triggering the PCI-E release mechanism. GPUs with backplates basically touched the sides of the NH-D14 and needed a knife for me to release them -- I actually scratched up my 6990 pretty badly trying to get it out.
Click to expand...

I didn't use any of the LNA adapters with the D14 fans because I'm using Asus' Fan Expert 2 software. It much better than any manual fan controller especially because my Noctua fans are PWM.

I read about how you were using a knife and I definitely wasn't going to attempt that. What I did was remove the front panel and put the flat head screw driver under the heatsink between the heatpipes to push the release mechanism. It's MUCH easier that way and there isn't a risk of damage to the video card or heatsink. You can also bend the fan clips so they don't touch the GPU OR use Prolimatech Fan Clips.


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's my build, in all of its glory!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Here's my build, in all of its glory!


GLORIOUS, as my templar from D3 remarked


----------



## Fonne

Hope to join soon, just got the brand new *Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD* (Got WiDi)



Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
2x Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Intel Core i7-3770k (A nice batch)
2x 4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz


----------



## kakee

Why not "only" 1600MHz ram and one 128Gb Samsung and one 240GB for steam?


----------



## Fonne

Because I can







.... Do some benchmark (Hwbot), and also got some nice memory kits with PSC chips







... Got a great deal on the Samsung 128GB, and really dont need more, there will be a 2TB to all the pictures/movies etc ...


----------



## kakee

Yes. But fast memory and NAS work for me. Driffent computer for HDD.

Get my kingston 240GB for rad 0 good price too. But my OCZ octane fail me or my gigabyte







(my system SSD) New board too.

Driffent story my ITX system, i have Asrock Z77E-ITX now but canche that for Asus becouse i think is better aand color is better, blue is coming brodigy options. Gigabyte is carap and harder get work than asus, or my skill level is too low.


----------



## griffulas

Heres my beastly m-itx build

2600k
ASRock Z77-mitx
GTX 670 FTW
3TB data
120 GB Intel 520 SSD boot drive
80 GB Mushkin Game Drive
8gb Samsung Low pro ram
Antec 620
Silverstone FT03-Mini

and my build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245830/build-log-the-griffin-mitx-ft03-mini-powerhouse/0_60


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my build, in all of its glory!


Nice! I think I know what my next case is going to be.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Yes. But fast memory and NAS work for me. Driffent computer for HDD.
> Get my kingston 240GB for rad 0 good price too. But my OCZ octane fail me or my gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my system SSD) New board too.
> Driffent story my ITX system, i have Asrock Z77E-ITX now but canche that for Asus becouse i think is better aand color is better, blue is coming brodigy options. Gigabyte is carap and harder get work than asus, or my skill level is too low.


The Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE / Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD is a really nice board, just packed with features, and its just feels like quality









Was waiting on EVGA, but the lack of features, and the LONG wait just got me to order the Asus - And is happy about it









Hope to get a GTX670 4GB next week, then it will be a real small powerbox


----------



## fakeblood

Tiny Temjin just got a bit more fire power. 2nd GTX580 put in









had a quick game, both GPUs were at about 37c-40c and CPU sitting a little higher at mid 40c

and they all idle at about 33c with fans on "medium" through the fan controller


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Tiny Temjin just got a bit more fire power. 2nd GTX580 put in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a quick game, both GPUs were at about 37c-40c and CPU sitting a little higher at mid 40c
> and they all idle at about 33c with fans on "medium" through the fan controller


Congratulations on having more power and a better cooling setup than most "mITX" Prodigies will manage, while also having 17% less volume.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Congratulations on having more power and a better cooling setup than most "mITX" Prodigies will manage, while also having 17% less volume.


I beg to differ because the latter is not true.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I beg to differ because the latter is not true.


You're right, by a cursory calculation according to external dimensions it's closer to 16.6-16.7%.









Prodigy (external dimensions): 36.2L
TJ08-E (external dimensions): 30.2L

Prodigy (internal dimensions): 26.35L (13.2% smaller than TJ08-E's external volume)

While the internal dimensions are smaller, isn't that a bad thing? The case takes up _more_ space while having _less_ internal room.

You guys have a decent internal design (if large) but I think the handles get a LOT more flak than praise, especially when they add so much ineffective volume and make the case just take up more space.

Create a version of the Prodigy losing the flex handles and adopting the aesthetic of the Shinobi (i.e. aluminum and boxy, not curvaceous) and I think it would be quite the eye-catcher.


----------



## JoshHunter

A miniature Shinobi would be epic! Shinobi XS?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> A miniature Shinobi would be epic! Shinobi XS?


just spent 10 seconds looking for the "like" button under your post


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I beg to differ because the latter is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, by a cursory calculation according to external dimensions it's closer to 16.6-16.7%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigy (external dimensions): 36.2L
> TJ08-E (external dimensions): 30.2L
> 
> Prodigy (internal dimensions): 26.35L (13.2% smaller than TJ08-E's external volume)
> 
> While the internal dimensions are smaller, isn't that a bad thing? The case takes up _more_ space while having _less_ internal room.
> 
> You guys have a decent internal design (if large) but I think the handles get a LOT more flak than praise, especially when they add so much ineffective volume and make the case just take up more space.
> 
> Create a version of the Prodigy losing the flex handles and adopting the aesthetic of the Shinobi (i.e. aluminum and boxy, not curvaceous) and I think it would be quite the eye-catcher.
Click to expand...

That external volume calculation relies on the Prodigy being a giant box, when really, the external volume is more realistic with the handles removed. That being said, I would like to see Bitfenix do a mini-tower in the vein of the Shinobi or even the Ghost.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You guys have a decent internal design (if large) but I think the handles get a LOT more flak than praise, especially when they add so much ineffective volume and make the case just take up more space.


Completely disagree. Myself included, many would not have bought this case without the functional handles. I take my case to quite a few events and the handle is a godsend.

They're easily removed for those that take exception to the "wasted space."


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Completely disagree. Myself included, *many would not have bought this case without the functional handles*. I take my case to quite a few events and the handle is a godsend.
> They're easily removed for those that take exception to the "wasted space."


I doubt that, personally.


----------



## WALSRU

It was a selling point for me, but my opinion is apparently wrong so whatever.

Business as usual in this thread.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Congratulations on having more power and a better cooling setup than most "mITX" Prodigies will manage, while also having 17% less volume.


Micro instead of Mini-ATX is huge IMHO


----------



## sebar

Specs:
CPU: i5 3570k
RAM: mushkin
OS: win 7 64bit
Motherboard maximus iv gene z gen 3
SSD/Hard Drive: force 3/360 GB Seagate 7200RPM
Power: ax650
Graphics: MSIR6950
Cooling Custom CPU Water Loop
Case: Silverstone PS07B


----------



## staryoshi

They lost me by crafting a mITX case that's as large or larger in terms of volume (Handles or not) than my SST-PS07, a very reasonably-sized mATX case. When I think of mITX, I think of a SUGO 05-sized case (Or smaller, generally). I appreciate some of the design choices of the Prodigy (and that it comes in white), but I like my small form factors small


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: i5 3570k
> RAM: mushkin
> OS: win 7 64bit
> Motherboard maximus iv gene z gen 3
> SSD/Hard Drive: force 3/360 GB Seagate 7200RPM
> Power: ax650
> Graphics: MSIR6950
> Cooling Custom CPU Water Loop
> 
> 
> Case: Silverstone PS07B


This is absolutely epic! I love this!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> This is absolutely epic! I love this!


Thanks a lot, this was actually supposed to be a temporary set up while I mod another case but I think this looks very nice and will not be getting rid of this setup for a while.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Thanks a lot, this was actually supposed to be a temporary set up while I mod another case but I think this looks very nice and will not be getting rid of this setup for a while.


You need to get the card under water as well








Or are you waiting on an upgrade perhaps?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 
> CPU: i5 3570k
> RAM: mushkin
> OS: win 7 64bit
> Motherboard maximus iv gene z gen 3
> SSD/Hard Drive: force 3/360 GB Seagate 7200RPM
> Power: ax650
> Graphics: MSIR6950
> Cooling Custom CPU Water Loop
> Case: Silverstone PS07B


Love this build! Nice job!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> You need to get the card under water as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you waiting on an upgrade perhaps?


This was supposed to be a temp case while I modded a Dragon Slayer to accept 2 240mm rads. I like the look of this build a lot and will be using this for a while. I still intend on finishing the mods to the Dragon Slayer but I will prob have to find different hardware to put in that case. I have a GTX 670 FTW that I am considering installing in the PS07B but I dont think a 240mm rad and a 120 rad would be sufficient to cool both the CPU and GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love this build! Nice job!


Thanks you very much.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Guys, take it easy on the Prodigy. Regardless of its size, the demand for itx boards it has created can only be good for the community.

That said, I'd rather have a single, removable strap-handle like most suitcases have. The Mac Pro style fixed handles only work if the case is 50 lbs and you _need_ both hands. Maybe two screw holes or bayonet lugs that sit flush on the top of the case. Then when you need a handle you can attach one.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Guys, take it easy on the Prodigy. Regardless of its size, the demand for itx boards it has created can only be good for the community.


Finally someone that isn't drinking the Hatorade...

This thread is like browsing Audi forums. I love looking at the cars, can't stand the attitudes.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Guys, take it easy on the Prodigy. Regardless of its size, the demand for itx boards it has created can only be good for the community.


Weren't the P8Z77-I Deluxe and Z77E-ITX out before the Prodigy though?

I just get confounded when people say "hey check out my tiny mITX build" or "this is my new SFF" when the Prodigy is about 2x the reasonable size to be either.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Weren't the P8Z77-I Deluxe and Z77E-ITX out before the Prodigy though?


They were. But enthusiast ITX boards have always been fringe, with only one or two in each generation. Thanks to the Prodigy, Asus and Asrock are moving tons of ITX boards and other manufacturers are surely taking note. This is not a bad thing.

I don't care for the Prodigy, but it has single-handedly thrown ITX into the mainstream. And for that I have to respect it. When 1150 and Haswell come out, I guarantee we'll have many more enthusiast boards in the ITX factor.


----------



## xbournex

We've had prototypes way back in January. So launch date, we were after, but I can't say for prototypes.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally someone that isn't drinking the Hatorade...
> 
> This thread is like browsing Audi forums. I love looking at the cars, can't stand the attitudes.


People are pointing out logical flaws with the design of the Prodigy. I'm sorry if the opinions in a SFF subforum don't match up with what you expect for a case that doesn't even claim to be SFF. People are discussing ways that it could have been potentially improved and you are just dismissing their points as hate. Blindingly following a case without thinking of ways to improve it will only stagnate things. Besides, forums are for the discussion of various opinions.

About your point that friend'scatdied must somehow think your opinion is wrong and false. He bolded the part about many other people taking the same decision. He is just doubting you opinion based on anecdotal evidence with his personal opinion. Neither side is stating facts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I don't care for the Prodigy, but it has single-handedly thrown ITX into the mainstream. And for that I have to respect it. When 1150 and Haswell come out, I guarantee we'll have many more enthusiast boards in the ITX factor.


I'd argue that Silverstone and Lian-Li have been promoting the mITX form factor far more and for far longer than the Prodigy has. The major question is whether the Prodigy and Bitfenix will be some one hit wonder in mITX cases or will continue to cater to the power users in this form factor.

To Bitfenix: The Prodigy is not my cup of tea. This does not mean that I would never buy Bitfenix. If you come up with something that more caters to the desires of people that like SFF to be small, you could easily win over a lot more buyers. I'd gladly buy a case from you if it met my needs. This open criticism is not directed towards Bitfenix or you personally. Maybe more discussion about it would win you over more fans. Instead you are taking this highly defensive stance and are doing nothing to improve relations. Some open dialogue would be nice.


----------



## longroadtrip

The reason a lot of Prodigy owners are a little defensive in this thread is because every couple of days, somebody restarts a debate that has been rehashed several times over...the thing I find interesting is that it is usually the same people who continually have to rehash these points...or offer a snide comment every time a prodigy gets posted in this thread...whatever happened to just saying "nice build" and keeping negativity to yourself? If you don't like the prodigy, that is fine, but we don't have to read about it on a constant basis...


----------



## WALSRU

^You're right. I'm done being trolled, but I've been enjoying the builds in this thread even since I had a full tower Phantom so there's no reason to let a few people ruin my fun. I've never had to use the block function before but this is just getting ridiculous.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*


Almost forgot, absolutely beautiful build. The 240 rad in front is a stroke of genius.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I don't actually see any negativity directed at specific people. The most recent flame started with an off comment about the PS07 and the Prodigy. The original poster was corrected by XbourneX and then started talking about ways the Prodigy could possibly be improved. Negativity was not brought into the current discussion until the same usual people feel victimized enough to bring up hate where there is none.

These flame wars need two sides to be done. There were no flames here until someone tried to bring negativity into it. There are previous Prodigy builds posted in the last 200 or so posts that receive the same treatment as any other build.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> This was supposed to be a temp case while I modded a Dragon Slayer to accept 2 240mm rads. I like the look of this build a lot and will be using this for a while. I still intend on finishing the mods to the Dragon Slayer but I will prob have to find different hardware to put in that case. I have a GTX 670 FTW that I am considering installing in the PS07B but I dont think a 240mm rad and a 120 rad would be sufficient to cool both the CPU and GPU.
> Thanks you very much.


I think you would be pleasantly surprised. I find my 3570k @ 4.6ghz and GTX670 at 1300Mhz stays perfectly cool on just a 180mm + 120mm rad in a TJ08.
I am so happy with it I think another 670 will be just fine as well. The thing never even hits 40 degrees when gaming.

I guess it all depends on what sort of overclocks you are looking for though


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> They were. But enthusiast ITX boards have always been fringe, with only one or two in each generation. Thanks to the Prodigy, Asus and Asrock are moving tons of ITX boards and other manufacturers are surely taking note. This is not a bad thing.
> I don't care for the Prodigy, but it has single-handedly thrown ITX into the mainstream. And for that I have to respect it. When 1150 and Haswell come out, I guarantee we'll have many more enthusiast boards in the ITX factor.


I was under the impression that silverstone with its SUGO series especially the SG05 did. Well the reason why the prodigy is popular is probly because that it is big and the stigma goes by the bigger the better even when it is not filled, how else is there so many full tower atx builds with nothing inside them.

I don't believe in getting cases bigger then it need to be, ie matx only if I intend to run multiple GPU or have a soundcard with a GPU. I cant wait for mass market DTX boards where i can have a soundcard in a slot and a GPU in the other.


----------



## Pip Boy

could i join sff club with an FT03 and matx?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> could i join sff club with an FT03 and matx?


There generally aren't any requirements for this thread other than mATX/mITX board/case and that's it.


----------



## Fonne

Hope to order my EVGA GTX670 4GB next week + Silverstone 450W SFX Gold, and then i will have all the parts







....

Some really amazing builds in this thread, hope to show something like that soon









- Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD (Got it)
- 2x Samsung 830 128GB SSD (Got it)
- Intel Core i7-3770k (Got it)
- 2x 4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz (Got it)
- EVGA GTX670 SC 4GB (Hope to order next week)
- Silverstone ST45SF-G (Hope to order next week)
- Custom Case (Still not started, just drawings)


----------



## akromatic

I'm back again for a rig update, I haven't got a satisfying rig since the one i posted on page2 of this thread(watercooled i7 920, HD5870 CF, rampage 2 gene, 12GB ram, dual SSD raid etc in a SG03) to a less satisfying ( zotac z68, 2500k, 8GB ram, 570GTX) that I've ditched after 6 months and never powered on since day one. Now I've took the opportunity to update 2 rigs fitting for the club.

Little teaser


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Test bench/ server 1

Specs:
Intel 3470
Asrock Z77E-ITX
8GB Corsair Vengence
GTX570 Gainward phantom
Seasonic X750 PSU

WD 640black cached by 60GB agility3
16x 2TB HDD in 4 Hotway raid box
Custom box


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







old looks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Server 2
Specs:
Intel 3770
Asrock Z77E-ITX
16GB Corsair Vengence
GTX670 Asus Direct CUii

128GB Crucial M4
750GB Momentus XT
Silverstone SG08


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Old looks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Not so beastly remains of server in a new body( I'd probly fill it with a quad core trinity system when available)

Intel G620
Gigabyte GA-H67N-USB3-B3
Elixier 8GB 1333mhz ram

500GB momentus
Antec ISK100



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rubicsphere

This is my latest incarnation of a beastly little machine. I'm thinking about swapping the 7950 for something smaller in length like the 660ti just for the aesthetics of it. I don't like the large overhang of the card. This "case" is incredible for temps. CPU cooler is the Xigmatek Gain in push pull that I got for $20 shipped on Amazon. The last pic is my entire setup.


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> This is my latest incarnation of a beastly little machine. I'm thinking about swapping the 7950 for something smaller in length like the 660ti just for the aesthetics of it. I don't like the large overhang of the card. This "case" is incredible for temps. CPU cooler is the Xigmatek Gain in push pull that I got for $20 shipped on Amazon. The last pic is my entire setup.


Er... what's 'in' the box... just PSU, HDD, and optical? Do you have everything else outside the box just cause the card doesn't fit?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> Er... what's 'in' the box... just PSU, HDD, and optical? Do you have everything else outside the box just cause the card doesn't fit?


That's how the case is designed. It's more like a tech station than a case really. Inside the box is my PSU, 2 SSDs, 2.5" 750GB HDD, and there is no optical drive. The motherboard is not supposed to go inside the box but rather on top just like it is.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> That's how the case is designed. It's more like a tech station than a case really. Inside the box is my PSU, 2 SSDs, 2.5" 750GB HDD, and there is no optical drive. The motherboard is not supposed to go inside the box but rather on top just like it is.


exactly how i based my box design on too, but i fit a 3.5" hot swap, 2.5" hot swap, slim dvd and a 2.5" SSD with my PSU in the box below.

bit worried about dust though


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> exactly how i based my box design on too, but i fit a 3.5" hot swap, 2.5" hot swap, slim dvd and a 2.5" SSD with my PSU in the box below.
> bit worried about dust though


Yea that is pretty impressive. I was actually thinking about making something like that but then stumbled on the Lian Li and decided to just get it. I lack the proper tools and the know-how to make something that would look even close to as good as the Lian Li.

This is the overhang of the GPU that I don't like ATM. I wish that AMD made the 7900's as short as the GTX 600's. Here's hoping the 8900's are a few inches shorter.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Yea that is pretty impressive. I was actually thinking about making something like that but then stumbled on the Lian Li and decided to just get it. I lack the proper tools and the know-how to make something that would look even close to as good as the Lian Li.
> This is the overhang of the GPU that I don't like ATM. I wish that AMD made the 7900's as short as the GTX 600's. Here's hoping the 8900's are a few inches shorter.


yeh i dont like my 570 overhanging as well, i'd prefer a 660ti or something similar with low noise but budget wont allow me to buy another card just for the sake of fixing the overhang. so if only i can trade my 570 for another card without losing much performance or $$ i'd leave it overhang after all that card isnt going to be permanently mounted there to save power


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*


I am so confused by this set up. It's a bench, on top of a shoebox? I mean I understand what it is, but not the why.


----------



## MiiX

THis is my rig for themoment, just went from a Corsair Obsidian 800D









Going to prepare it for watercooling(custom) in 2 weeks or so


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I am so confused by this set up. It's a bench, on top of a shoebox? I mean I understand what it is, but not the why.


Well its a typical bench wrapped in a prettier package. You get the messy PSU, HDD, optical etc hidden in the enclosed bench below rather then exposed like the traditional bench and you get your easily accessed hardware on the top.

Just think your typical bench with its bottom half enclosed in pretty aluminum.


----------



## WALSRU

^ very true, I'd still be tempted to put a mesh acrylic box on the top or something like that. Of course that's because I'm accident prone.

I do like it though, having an ODD on there would come in handy too.


----------



## akromatic

I bought a Noctua cooler to see if it fits. I'm quite pleased with it. IMO the temps are within comfort level when stress testing it and fans turned down to as slow as they can possibly be to be absolutely quiet.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> I think you would be pleasantly surprised. I find my 3570k @ 4.6ghz and GTX670 at 1300Mhz stays perfectly cool on just a 180mm + 120mm rad in a TJ08.
> I am so happy with it I think another 670 will be just fine as well. The thing never even hits 40 degrees when gaming.
> I guess it all depends on what sort of overclocks you are looking for though


I do not do to much overclocking, right now I am at the turbo clock 3.8GHz. I was considering changing out the EX240 for an RX240 with a single bank of fans and then adding in a 120 rad to the back and putting a Razer GTX680 Full Cover Water-Block on my 670 FTW. I think it will fit no problem.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I plan to be a member of this club in the future, I just need to sell off my gear.


----------



## HPE1000

Mine will be pretty beastly, at the moment, I have an asrock z77e itx with a 3570k @4ghz on a thermalake water 2.0 performer, my boot drive is a adata sx900 128gb ssd, and it is in a silverstone sugo sg05 with usb 3.0 ports and a 450w psu. All I need now is a gtx670 and maybe a new storage drive like a wd 2.5" black 7200rpm 750gb for my steam games and such. I cannot praise the intel HD 4000 graphics enought. As a temporary graphics solution it is stunning. I play gta4 at 720p and normal graphics which look better than xbox graphics. I can play portal 2 1080p maxed out, same with tf2, half life, garys mod, trine 1/2, minecraft and more.

Here are some pics










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Airflow is pretty amazing, the front fan pulls a ton of air through the radiator and gets exhausted though the top, and both sides, and the psu fan pulls air out of the case also. My cpu does not go over 61c on all stress tests except intel burn in. And its pretty much dead silent.


----------



## Hamy144

Don't forget if you love SFF rigs and want to see one win this month MOTM vote for my build Restless Waffle here!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Don't forget if you love SFF rigs and want to see one win this month MOTM vote for my build Restless Waffle here!


Voted. 13v14 now. Cmon SFF community! I know you guys can show OCN that bigger isn't always better.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Voted. 13v14 now. Cmon SFF community! I know you guys can show OCN that bigger isn't always better.


Make that 14v14!


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Make that 14v14!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Voted. 13v14 now. Cmon SFF community! I know you guys can show OCN that bigger isn't always better.


Thanks so much guys means a lot to me.


----------



## stealthybox

C'mon guys!
More votes!

Let's show Hamy a little support!


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> C'mon guys!
> More votes!
> Let's show Hamy a little support!


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Starting to run out of space.



Prepping the PSU and some super short cables next and then a final build up and tidying.

Then some exterior mods for airflow, but that's just the icing.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Did you have to cut the front? I thought the FT03-mini could only hold up to 10"


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Starting to run out of space.
> 
> Prepping the PSU and some super short cables next and then a final build up and tidying.
> Then some exterior mods for airflow, but that's just the icing.


Do you have a worklog on how you did that to the Evga GTX 580? Did you just take out the heat sink, leave the ram cooling on and just cut a hole in the shroud?


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Do you have a worklog on how you did that to the Evga GTX 580? Did you just take out the heat sink, leave the ram cooling on and just cut a hole in the shroud?


Essentially yes. If there is a bit of interest i will write up a build log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Did you have to cut the front? I thought the FT03-mini could only hold up to 10"


I cutted it good. looks the same once all the panels are on though.



i am going to mill some slots in front of the blower intake as well so it wont look stock but it wont look absurd either


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Essentially yes. If there is a bit of interest i will write up a build log.


Please do


----------



## Tom4hawk

My Arc Mini after upgrade:
  

Scythe Ninja 2 -> HR-02 Macho, Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 -> Gigabyte 7970(GV-R797TO-3GD - 1100/6000MHz), Cable Management

Old pictures:
http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3290#post_16857500


----------



## EpicPie

Every time I browse this thread, the urge to upgrade and start my next small form factor build increases.

In the mean time, my sigrig mATX build still uses a giant case. lol


----------



## HOTDOGS

Voted 4 u Hamy


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

My build details are going here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313019/build-log-powerhouse-in-a-hat/0_20#post_18298996

Feel free to ask questions and make suggestions.


----------



## cowsgomoo

Hi guys, I'm new here and I'd just like to share my build with you guys.
It's an SFF build with an emphasis of stuffing storage.

Case: Lian Li PC-q18
CPU: i5-3570k
MB: z77e-itx
HSF: Noctua NH-L12, push-pull with 92mm fan (bottom push) and 120mmx12mm Scythe Slipstream Slim (top pull)
GPU: GTX260
2x SSD
3.5" drives x 3 (taken from old PC)
2.5" drives x 5 (taken from old laptops)
mini-PCI-e to satax2 adapter, Syba sata port multiplier card.




Intake fan right under the GPU.


2 x 3.5" drives and a fan controller stuffed into the single 5.25" bay.


----------



## HPE1000

Nice, HOLY HARDDRIVES though lol


----------



## EpicPie

Hopefully you guise in the club could provide me some insight on parts I should get for my mini ITX build.

Looking to do a WC build and thought about going with the P8Z77-I to have overclocking leeway, suggest me some other mobo's for OC'ing a 2550k?

Also, thought about going with the Silverstone SG08B but I don't think it'll have enough room for WC'ing. Any other Mini ITX cases I should checkout? Preferably one that has a good PSU built into it or one with room to add one.

Thanks,
EpicPie


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Hopefully you guise in the club could provide me some insight on parts I should get for my mini ITX build.
> Looking to do a WC build and thought about going with the P8Z77-I to have overclocking leeway, suggest me some other mobo's for OC'ing a 2550k?
> Also, thought about going with the Silverstone SG08B but I don't think it'll have enough room for WC'ing. Any other Mini ITX cases I should checkout? Preferably one that has a good PSU built into it or one with room to add one.
> Thanks,
> EpicPie


Well the asrock z77e itx is my mitx mobo and it is good. If you are talking all in one watercoolers, any of the silverstone sugos should work, there is also the cooler master elite 120 . SG05 450w is enough for a 3770k and gtx680 as far as power, but with a watercooler in it, you probably wont be able to put a desktop hdd in it very easy (I use a laptop drive inside the case for storage) but I know people have fit desktop drives in it with a watercooler, it needs elevated with zip ties though. If you want a full custom wc loop, the bitfenix prodigy is the only way to go, but in my eyes, defeats the whole point of mitx because its around the size of a micro atx case.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> defeats the whole point of mitx because its around the size of a micro atx case.


Thanks for the feedback.

Just like putting an mATX board into an ATX case. It's what I'm doing right now only because I got the 650D for free. haha


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> Just like putting an mATX board into an ATX case. It's what I'm doing right now only because I got the 650D for free. haha


No problem with that, I would have put my mitx board in a 800d if I won it


----------



## EpicPie

My 650D was given to me by a friend. haha

Edit: Would a 450w would be plenty for a 2550k and a GTX 465?


----------



## smileytown

about time i finished this...


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My 650D was given to me by a friend. haha
> Edit: Would a 450w would be plenty for a 2550k and a GTX 465?


This review shows a 570 Classified with a 2500k @ stock outputting:

*291W* under AvP, 1600p maxed
*387W* under just FurMark (just GPU load)

Seeing as the 570 uses about the same amount of power, I'd say you're pretty good.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> about time i finished this...


:O

:jaw-dropped:


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> This review shows a 570 Classified with a 2500k @ stock outputting:
> *291W* under AvP, 1600p maxed
> *387W* under just FurMark (just GPU load)
> Seeing as the 570 uses about the same amount of power, I'd say you're pretty good.


Thanks for the info. +repped


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> about time i finished this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's...beautiful...

Is the motherboard mITX or mATX?


----------



## smileytown

asrock ITX

sort of "build log: here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1290508/smileytowns-dd-lan-tower-build-log


----------



## TheReciever

I dont know if any of you remember this old build I made a while back, but anyhow, heres some eye candy




























I plan on doing another custom build after im finished with school and make my way into Japan, I've taken a liking to to the lian li case above. I want a small case like the sugo 05 but I must have at least 10TB HDD by then, I had planned to do that to the Vulcan but it didnt work out due to finances at the time

This all earlier on in my pc building development, good grief that psu is less than stellar lol


----------



## cowsgomoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I plan on doing another custom build after im finished with school and make my way into Japan, I've taken a liking to to the lian li case above. I want a small case like the sugo 05 but I must have at least 10TB HDD by then, I had planned to do that to the Vulcan but it didnt work out due to finances at the time
> This all earlier on in my pc building development, good grief that psu is less than stellar lol


I actually came back from Japan a year ago after staying for a year, and all this overseas stay made me obsessed with portability, prompting me to make that build.
Funny thing about my case is that it's possible to stuff six desktop drives in there even with a full sized GPU inside, all this in a 21-litre case.
With 6x3TB, 18TB storage can be achieved, though it's going to weigh like a block of lead.
My current rig weighs about 10kg (22lbs).


----------



## TheReciever

MAN! lol luckily it is still in a more compact form factor, It would irritate me carrying a full tower like mine, in fact if I dont have I dont move mine at all lol


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you want a full custom wc loop, the bitfenix prodigy is the only way to go, but in my eyes, defeats the whole point of mitx because its around the size of a micro atx case.


It's difficult to fit a full WC system in any of the other m-itx cases though, unless you do some crazy modding like this.


----------



## EpicPie

I need help deciding between these two mobo's, would anyone be able to explain pro's and cons to getting one another. Kind of leaning toward the asrock for the colour scheme but I'm unsure of the reliability.

Asus P8Z77-I
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840

ASRock P8Z77-E ITX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312

I'm also stuck on choosing either the SilverStone SG06BB or the BitFenix Prodigy. Also considering the Fractal Node 304.

SG06BB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163210

BitFenix Prodigy
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345016


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I need help deciding between these two mobo's, would anyone be able to explain pro's and cons to getting one another. Kind of leaning toward the asrock for the colour scheme but I'm unsure of the reliability.
> Asus P8Z77-I
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840
> ASRock P8Z77-E ITX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312


From my own research, the ASUS provides little advantage over the ASRock, the main one being CPU placement. If you have a large heatsink, the ASUS is better as your heatsink is less likely to interfere with the PCI-E slot. Other than that, the ASRock provides ~15 second boot times, near equivalent overclocking capabilities, and equally as stable as the ASUS, plus the $50 price difference. Doing some research around this forum shows a lot of people went the ASRock route because of these minor differences, but it really can depend on your setup. Be aware that I haven't yet ordered the ASRock, this is just based off what I've read on these forums.

You can check this post on Hard Forum by Jocelyn. She details some differences between the two, and has used both.

This post by ChronoDog also provides some insight


----------



## akromatic

The Asus does have bluetooth though which the Asrock doesnt but if you want to get into virtualization then then the ASrock supports VT-d for directed IO


----------



## EpicPie

Looks like i'll be ordering the ASRock board, no need for the bluetooth and I already have a bluetooth 4.0 usb adapter thingum. haha


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I need help deciding between these two mobo's, would anyone be able to explain pro's and cons to getting one another. Kind of leaning toward the asrock for the colour scheme but I'm unsure of the reliability.
> Asus P8Z77-I
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840
> ASRock P8Z77-E ITX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312
> I'm also stuck on choosing either the SilverStone SG06BB or the BitFenix Prodigy. Also considering the Fractal Node 304.
> SG06BB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163210
> BitFenix Prodigy
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345016


Choosing between the Prodigy and the SG05/06 is a bit like trying to choose between an apple and a coconut...
One is likely the largest mainstream ITX case you can get while the other is likely the smallest of-the-shell gaming-ITX option.

Now the SG05 and 06 can be setup in just about accomodate everything you could ever want in an ITX build aside from a 690.
With a Prodigy, your options a essentially limitless, but it's really huge. In my eyes, the Prodigy only makes sense if you're going to be using every inch of rad space to cool a 690 and a 3770k.

If you go with the AsRock Board, you can fit an AXP-140 on it and still squeeze everything into an SG06 with a GTX 680 and a hard-drive or three.

The Asus board supposedly has better BIOS options and a slightly better VRM, but people have been able achieve very high clocks with the AsRock(4.8 - 5.0GHZ no HT).
The Asus board does come with bluetooth if that's important to you(although that's nothing a 10$ USB Adapter won't fix). You can also buy a more expensive version that supports WiDi which is a very niche product that may or may not apply to you. However, the Asus board's socket placement does limit you in some ways. IIRC, the AXP-140 will block the PCI-e slot on the Asus board whereas it will fit on the AsRock. I'm sure that there are coolers that fit on the Asus that don't necessarily fit on the AsRock as well, but I'd have to check the threads for those boards.

Basically, if you:
- are not buying a 690
- like small cases
- don't care about WiDi
- like saving money

SG05/06
Asrock z77-ITX

Shoehorning an AXP-140 into an SG05 with a 3570k and a 680 while retaining the ODD and HDD bays without any modding sounds like it would make such a nice little build.

(P.S. if you actually do want support for GPU's longer than 10.5"(ie: 690 / non-reference high-teir cards), an SG08 would not be a bad choice. )

Edit: didn't realize I was mage-ninja'd on some of this stuff.
apologize for the redundancy.

EditEdit:

Just realized you were asking about a 465 in a previous post:
What model specifically? Is it that Palit?

If so, maybe run your case with only 2 fans, and get back to us on temps.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

The esata on the ASUS is run through the z77 chipset which is nice.
Because they only had 4 sata ports on the board they essentially ran the other 2 (normally on z77 boards) to the rear as esata.

To be honest I am not sure how conventional esata is usually routed (through the PCI?) but ASUS seemed to think this was a pretty clever idea.

The other thing that made me choose the ASUS was the position of the 8 pin power plug as it sits directly below my PSU in my case layout (your application may vary) and prevented a longer cable run in my case where there is only one way for air to travel.

Also I found one open box on newegg for the same price as the asrock.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> A miniature Shinobi would be epic! Shinobi XS?


Hehe kind of funny that you mention that. I have in the past few days been brainstorming on chopping my shinobi down to ITX water cooled mini tower. I got the idea from the Danger Den Lan 450 and I have my old shinobi sitting around! I am going to call it the Min Shin.


----------



## EpicPie

Thanks for the feedback stealthy.

So if I put an H50 into the SG06, would it still be possible to mount an SSD and 3.5" HDD too? lol

Kind of leaning towards the Prodigy if I go through with a custom loop.


----------



## un1b4ll

Does my sig rig qualify me?









Pics incoming when I install my Noctura fans.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Looks like I'm the only one (as far as i've seen) to run the evga z77 stinger. That's IF it's just as good as the asrock/asus boards.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback stealthy.
> So if I put an H50 into the SG06, would it still be possible to mount an SSD and 3.5" HDD too? lol
> Kind of leaning towards the Prodigy if I go through with a custom loop.


If you're willing to use a drill or some velcro / double-sided tape, you could fit *two* 3.5" drives and a couple SSD's in there.



They also fit vertically, and you can throw one under the PSU if you flip it.

Custom loops are never a bad thing though...
That SG05 though... Please excuse the biased preference.


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> Looks like I'm the only one (as far as i've seen) to run the evga z77 stinger. That's IF it's just as good as the asrock/asus boards.


As far as I know it's not available for retail. Would like to know more about this board though, particularly in contrast to the other two Z77 ITX boards available.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> As far as I know it's not available for retail. Would like to know more about this board though, particularly in contrast to the other two Z77 ITX boards available.


You mean...
Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte, Zotac, MSI?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Well my rig is insignificant compared too most look wise...but I am rocking a X79 ASrock EXTREME4 w/ a 3820 @ 4.5GHZ HT ENABLED @ 1.33v, Corsair H60 push/pull, 16GB DDR3 running in dual channel (YES I KNOW X79 is Quad Channel) 120GB OCZ Agility3, HIS 7870 IceQ


----------



## WALSRU

^ Very nice rig, I've always had a soft spot for the Vulcan. (my brother has one)

That cpu is a beast! Get more ram sticks!


----------



## Fonne

My graphic came today, a group picure











*Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
2x 4GB Trident X 2400 Mhz
2x 4GB Samsung 30nm 1600 Mhz
2x 128GB Samsung 830 SSD
Intel i7-3770k
EVGA GTX670 SuperClocked 4GB*

With the TridentX



And the Samsung 30nm



A HUGE difference ....


----------



## WALSRU

Seeing them back to back like that really does make you think about it. I hear those little Samsungs are good overclockers too.

Keep the build pictures coming!


----------



## Fonne

Caseking.de where they are from write this about them:
Quote:


> Overclocking-Features (getestet, nicht garantiert):
> 
> 1600MHz (7-8-8-24 1N) @ 1.40v
> 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v
> 2000MHz (9-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v
> 2133MHz (10-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v
> 2400MHz (11-11-11-28 2N) @ 1.50v


Is planning 2400 Mhz, and maybe sell the Trident X 2400 Mhz - The difference in size is just HUGE when you got both kits and compare them ...


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> You mean...
> Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte, Zotac, MSI?


I only knew of the ASUS and ASRock boards available to buy, although I do see NewEgg has the Gigabyte, and I found the Zotac on Amazon. I can't find the MSI for sale in the US though.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> I only knew of the ASUS and ASRock boards available to buy, although I do see NewEgg has the Gigabyte, and I found the Zotac on Amazon. I can't find the MSI for sale in the US though.


What socket??


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> I only knew of the ASUS and ASRock boards available to buy, although I do see NewEgg has the Gigabyte, and I found the Zotac on Amazon. I can't find the MSI for sale in the US though.
> 
> 
> 
> What socket??
Click to expand...

They're all 1155 Z77 boards.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

The ASrock has a great price for being a Z77 board.


----------



## B-rock

Here is my current work in progress, this computer is going to be my home server/LAN rig.



I picked up the Lian Li case for $83
I also picked up FSP-450 PSU for $56

I'm kinda of build when I get the money or when things are on sale, I'm buying more of the stuff that isn't really replaced often like GPU's and CPU's until later on, I may buy the Samsung RAM next. As of right now I'm planning on getting the 3570k and the Z77 from MC and possibly one of the corsair closed loops. Whichever one has the thinner rad so I can fit a full sized fan in there. I will also possibly put an SSD in there along with my 3TB with music/movies.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Here they all are:

*Asrock Z77E-ITX*


*Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe*


*Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi*


*Zotac Z77-ITX WiFi*


*MSI Z77IA-E53*


*EVGA Z77 Stinger*


----------



## Fonne

Every time I take a look at my *Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD*, the more I love it .... Its a bit pricy, but just got all the nice features, and is also amazing when it comes to overclocking - Don't regret a second buying it


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Every time I take a look at my *Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD*, the more I love it .... Its a bit pricy, but just got all the nice features, and is also amazing when it comes to overclocking - Don't regret a second buying it


But from the pictures it doesn't even look like you've started using it yet.


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> The ASrock has a great price for being a Z77 board.


Yeah that's what I decided on for mine. So far the Gigabyte and Zotac haven't made me change my mind.


----------



## NewHighScore

Is the EVGA z77 stinger for sale yet?


----------



## WALSRU

My ASRock Z77 itx reached 4.8ghz on a 2500k no problem. I don't like lots of voltage though so now I'm running 4.4ghz on a -0.030v offset. Vcore tops out around 1.230v.

It might not look as fancy as the Asus but it's still a good overclocker.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My ASRock Z77 itx reached 4.8ghz on a 2500k no problem. I don't like lots of voltage though so now I'm running 4.4ghz on a -0.030v offset. Vcore tops out around 1.230v.
> It might not look as fancy as the Asus but it's still a good overclocker.


My thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1302509/asrock-z77e-itx-owners-club


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Is the EVGA z77 stinger for sale yet?


Not until November...


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not until November...


That's ridiculous with Haswell poking it's head around the corner for an April 2013 release!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> That's ridiculous with Haswell poking it's head around the corner for an April 2013 release!


Certainly not going to disagree with you there...still have a build in the hopper that was supposed to be started when it was going to be released mid-September....apparently they needed to do a PCB redesign and it threw them out an additional month AT THE EARLIEST...


----------



## NewHighScore

What benefit will Haswell have over Ivy?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> What benefit will Haswell have over Ivy?


Haswell will be on Socket 1150 - they're talking 10% performance gain in CPU performance and 100% iGPU performance gain from the HD4000.


----------



## NewHighScore

Ooooh that sounds like a nice contender for the new a10 and a8 in the igpu department.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Ooooh that sounds like a nice contender for the new a10 and a8 in the igpu department.


I would agree with you but Haswell chips with the graphics will cost $100 more and by the time they're released AMD will be ready to drop Kavari. It'll be good for the mainstream and PC gaming as a whole none the less.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Haswell will be on Socket 1150 - they're talking 10% performance gain in CPU performance and 100% iGPU performance gain from the HD4000.


Yeah, 10% more performance increase can be achieved with overclocking ivy though.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, 10% more performance increase can be achieved with overclocking ivy though.


But that could be a moot point considering Haswell will overclock as well. Not to mention with Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge only K-series processors can overclock substantially. Haswell may not be headed in the same route.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> But that could be a moot point considering Haswell will overclock as well. Not to mention with Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge only K-series processors can overclock substantially. Haswell may not be headed in the same route.


I know, but I think everyone buys k series processors. I am just saying though. Haswell seems more igpu focused.


----------



## longroadtrip

Issue is...1155 will be a dead socket...we don't ask people why they aren't building a 775 system...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Issue is...1155 will be a dead socket...we don't ask people why they aren't building a 775 system...


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


A better example would be LGA 1156. As soon as LGA 1155 came out, LGA 1156 ceased to have support and no one was building LGA 1156 systems.


----------



## HPE1000

IF haswell is good enough, I might sell my mobo and cpu as a combo and upgrade. But I dont think it will be all that important. I can 4.7ghz easy on ivy bridge.


----------



## funfortehfun

1155 will be perfect for HTPC's even with Haswell out, however. If for some strange reason a cheap SB Pentium/i3 is never enough, a used i5 for very cheap will do the trick.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

lame. just as i'm planning an 1155 build, in comes 1150.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> lame. just as i'm planning an 1155 build, in comes 1150.


You are going to have to get used to it. No matter what there is always some newer better shiner pricier tech right around the corner. Like mentioned above it's best to sell your cpu/mobo combo and upgrade and take a small loss on the money. I thought long and hard on the subject once and you will end up losing roughly the same amount if you sell/upgrade individual parts to keep up with current tech as opposed to rebuilding a whole computer every 2 years.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You are going to have to get used to it. No matter what there is always some newer better shiner pricier tech right around the corner. Like mentioned above it's best to sell your cpu/mobo combo and upgrade and take a small loss on the money. I thought long and hard on the subject once and you will end up losing roughly the same amount if you sell/upgrade individual parts to keep up with current tech as opposed to rebuilding a whole computer every 2 years.


The faster you sell your parts the more they're worth therefor the more you get which means more to spend on your newer system.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> The faster you sell your parts the more *they're* worth therefor the more you get which means more to spend on your newer system.


Yes but my point is you are always going to lose money. It will work out to about the same amount of money lost over a couple years of upgrading as just buying a new system. The only upside to waiting a couple years is that you actually have your old hardware sitting around.

Trust me... I've switched up all my components other then SSD, CPU, and PSU 4x in the past year.


----------



## Fonne

Getting ready to assembly my system, and again the small size of mITX is just amazing ... This is the normal 140mm fan i was using before ...



And with my Cooler Master 612S (Is not mounted, just to show the size)



Just LOVE mITX







(Going to watercool the system later)


----------



## WALSRU

Lol that 612S is truely massive. Barely fit one into a Vulcan, it's a tight squeeze.


----------



## ikem

i put a d14 on my a75m-itx last night... looked very interesting lol.


----------



## SpyderMS

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> And with my Cooler Master 612S (Is not mounted, just to show the size)
> 
> Just LOVE mITX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Going to watercool the system later)





Just curious, does it block the PCI-Express slot? LOL


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Lol that 612S is truely massive. Barely fit one into a Vulcan, it's a tight squeeze.


Yeah, is really big on that small motherboard








Quote:


> Just curious, does it block the PCI-Express slot? LOL


Nopes







... But it is massive, love how it look


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> But it is massive, love how it look


That's what she said.

I wonder how much bigger it can go and still fit regardless of case limitation though I suspect that the prodigy will be able to accommodate what ever that gets thrown at it


----------



## EpicPie

Just ordered all the parts for my new mITX rig, i'm excited.









Went with a white prodigy case, asrock z77e-itx, i5 2500k, msi hawk 7870 GHz edition, 128gb Vertex 4.

Going to reuse the PSU, RAM, and spinpoint f3 from my sigrig.

Edit: updated stuff that will be used in my new rig. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just ordered all the parts for my new mITX rig, i'm excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with a white prodigy case, asrock z77e-itx, i5 2500k, msi hawk 7870 GHz edition.
> Going to reuse the PSU and RAM from my sigrig.


Well, if you need any help, we are here http://www.overclock.net/t/1302509/official-asrock-z77e-itx-owners-club


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, if you need any help, we are here http://www.overclock.net/t/1302509/official-asrock-z77e-itx-owners-club


If I run into issues with the mobo i'll certainly stop by your thread.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> If I run into issues with the mobo i'll certainly stop by your thread.


Then I guess I wont see you


----------



## Fonne

This is how it looks in Push/Pull ...



My Samsung Green is NO problem ...



But when using the Trident X it looks like this ...



The fan is going to be placed higher to make space ...


----------



## Agenesis

Let me know if any of you guys are running the new Gigabyte z77n. I would love to see some OC results and see how it stacks up against other Z77 mitx boards.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*


This is not push pull, this is push push. They're both facing inward!









(stating the obvious for my own entertainment)


----------



## ProfessorNob

Hi guys, I'm doing a build with a Asrock Z77E, 3570K, and a 7950 (mebbe 670). Is there any real advantage of a Prodigy over a SG08 if I'm not doing crazy water shenanigans? The one and only reason this rig is being built is for a mobile drag-to-friends-house rig. Yes, I'll be OC'ing that 7950 to hell and back, the [H] OC analysis convinced me to get a 7950 over a 670. Thanks!
EDIT: If anyone can suggest a cooler for the SG08, that'd be cool too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfessorNob*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm doing a build with a Asrock Z77E, 3570K, and a 7950 (mebbe 670). Is there any real advantage of a Prodigy over a SG08 if I'm not doing crazy water shenanigans? The one and only reason this rig is being built is for a mobile drag-to-friends-house rig. Yes, I'll be OC'ing that 7950 to hell and back, the [H] OC analysis convinced me to get a 7950 over a 670. Thanks!
> EDIT: If anyone can suggest a cooler for the SG08, that'd be cool too.


get an all in one watercooler, and the prodigy will hold a bunch of hdds and custom watercooler loop (duh)

if you want small go sg08


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfessorNob*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm doing a build with a Asrock Z77E, 3570K, and a 7950 (mebbe 670). Is there any real advantage of a Prodigy over a SG08 if I'm not doing crazy water shenanigans? The one and only reason this rig is being built is for a mobile drag-to-friends-house rig. Yes, I'll be OC'ing that 7950 to hell and back, the [H] OC analysis convinced me to get a 7950 over a 670. Thanks!
> EDIT: If anyone can suggest a cooler for the SG08, that'd be cool too.


I would never go for the Prodigy as i hate the outside of it, still the inside is a very nice looking layout. So if you go for the SG08 you can do a Noctua NH-C14 by removing the top 180mm fan. This will keep the original airflow just in a way better way. Also cools almost as good as the NH-D14 (1-3 degree +/-)
So its SG08 from me.

If anyone knows a case that can fit a 240 radiator, pref in front please tell me







If you read the text above the Prodigy is a no, so is any "upside down motherboard-trays"-cases








Forgot: has to be an mITX case


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfessorNob*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm doing a build with a Asrock Z77E, 3570K, and a 7950 (mebbe 670). Is there any real advantage of a Prodigy over a SG08 if I'm not doing crazy water shenanigans? The one and only reason this rig is being built is for a mobile drag-to-friends-house rig. Yes, I'll be OC'ing that 7950 to hell and back, the [H] OC analysis convinced me to get a 7950 over a 670. Thanks!
> EDIT: If anyone can suggest a cooler for the SG08, that'd be cool too.


An AIO is good for the SG08. So is an AXP-140. Just run the AXP-140 with no top fan on the HS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> I would never go for the Prodigy as i hate the outside of it, still the inside is a very nice looking layout. So if you go for the SG08 you can do a Noctua NH-C14 by removing the top 180mm fan. This will keep the original airflow just in a way better way. Also cools almost as good as the NH-D14 (1-3 degree +/-)
> So its SG08 from me.


NH-C14 doesn't fit on a Asrock Z77E board last I remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> If anyone knows a case that can fit a 240 radiator, pref in front please tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the text above the Prodigy is a no, so is any "upside down motherboard-trays"-cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot: has to be an mITX case


You're not going to find that anywhere that isn't Dangerden or custom made.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Let me know if any of you guys are running the new Gigabyte z77n. I would love to see some OC results and see how it stacks up against other Z77 mitx boards.


I wouldn't OC on a board with no northbridge heatsinks. I've learned from my mistakes.


----------



## ProfessorNob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> An AIO is good for the SG08. So is an AXP-140. Just run the AXP-140 with no top fan on the HS.
> NH-C14 doesn't fit on a Asrock Z77E board last I remember.
> You're not going to find that anywhere that isn't Dangerden or custom made.


Wow, thanks for the quick replies. Just another question: Where would the AIO go on the SG08? I'm poring over pictures of it and can't seem to find a spot where one would fit.
Edit: AXP-140 without a fan? Are we relying on the AP-180 dumping air onto it?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfessorNob*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the quick replies. Just another question: Where would the AIO go on the SG08? I'm poring over pictures of it and can't seem to find a spot where one would fit.
> Edit: AXP-140 without a fan? Are we relying on the AP-180 dumping air onto it?


The SG08 has mounts for a 120mm fan so you can mount an AIO cooler there. It's generally limited to H60 thickness rads although you can fit an H80 in there.

Yes. Using an AXP-140 with the AP181 blowing air through it works and there are people that can verify this.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> An AIO is good for the SG08. So is an AXP-140. Just run the AXP-140 with no top fan on the HS.
> NH-C14 doesn't fit on a Asrock Z77E board last I remember.
> You're not going to find that anywhere that isn't Dangerden or custom made.


forgot about the motherboard...
I guess that right about the cases...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Yes. Using an AXP-140 with the AP181 blowing air through it works and there are people that can verify this.


It's not very effective though IMHO, definitely not for generous overclocking. I prefer running two TY-140s -- they are serious business. The AP-181 is too loud at both settings.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I wouldn't OC on a board with no northbridge heatsinks. I've learned from my mistakes.


Hasn't been a problem since the integration of the memory controller









With SB and IB pretty much all the functions have been integrated to the CPU so it's getting much closer to a true SOC. The VRM is what you should be worried about.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You are going to have to get used to it. No matter what there is always some newer better shiner pricier tech right around the corner. Like mentioned above it's best to sell your cpu/mobo combo and upgrade and take a small loss on the money. I thought long and hard on the subject once and you will end up losing roughly the same amount if you sell/upgrade individual parts to keep up with current tech as opposed to rebuilding a whole computer every 2 years.


nah it's not that. It's just that I wish they would slow down on the socket changes is all. give the existing sockets more life. because this latest changeover (like the last one) reminds me of the socket 939 death.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfessorNob*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm doing a build with a Asrock Z77E, 3570K, and a 7950 (mebbe 670). Is there any real advantage of a Prodigy over a SG08 if I'm not doing crazy water shenanigans? The one and only reason this rig is being built is for a mobile drag-to-friends-house rig. Yes, I'll be OC'ing that 7950 to hell and back, the [H] OC analysis convinced me to get a 7950 over a 670. Thanks!
> EDIT: If anyone can suggest a cooler for the SG08, that'd be cool too.


I have a NH-U9B in my SG08

IMO top down coolers are more effective in this sort of case layout
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> nah it's not that. It's just that I wish they would slow down on the socket changes is all. give the existing sockets more life. because this latest changeover (like the last one) reminds me of the socket 939 death.


but they make less money when they cant force you to upgrade. intel is probly still having nightmares about S775 lasting so long


----------



## Captain Mayhem

well, more money goes to other companies and the less money goes to them the more socket changes they make.


----------



## Tator Tot

Money is no longer in the socket or chipsets though.

Most of the logic is going into the CPU itself. So we're probably going to see a midrange socket (like 1155) for Haswell that will last awhile and adopt the new features of Haswell along with more design decisions for the future that they haven't implemented yet.

The logic behind that is simple (and part of how AMD's stayed in the game so well.) Giving consumers an easy upgrade path will make more folks likely to upgrade when they do not really need to.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Giving consumers an easy upgrade path will make more folks likely to upgrade when they do not really need to.


Something that intel is failing to do. New socket every tock phase dont really offer a real upgrade path unless you upgrade from the current tick phase and gain little benefit.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Yeah, is really big on that small motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But it is massive, love how it look


are you afraid of it bending or snapping your board in half?


----------



## Deaam

Heres my last ITX project, which i didnt ever finish.. i still got it pretty far.

And now i have time to finish it, with diffrend internals tho. and it would be rotated -> Connectors up, like silverstone raven's

Still wondering should i make buildlog on it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> 
> Heres my last ITX project, which i didnt ever finish.. i still got it pretty far.
> And now i have time to finish it, with diffrend internals tho. and it would be rotated -> Connectors up, like silverstone raven's
> Still wondering should i make buildlog on it


build log it!
what gpu is that?


----------



## Deaam

It was my Evga GTX460, Looks funny with that giant Prolimatech MK-13 on it!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> It was my Evga GTX460, Looks funny with that giant Prolimatech MK-13 on it!


haha yeah it sure does


----------



## hybster

Hope this is beastly enough









http://www.overclock.net/t/1316411/sg08-itx-watercooled


----------



## Milestailsprowe

You really packed that case tight


----------



## Deaam

That's how it should be!







i never liked the wasted space in ATX cases, and most mATX also...


----------



## EpicPie

Can't believe you fit a 240 radiator in a sugo case.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Can't believe you fit a 240 radiator in a sugo case.


It's a 280 rad


----------



## HPE1000

I believe only one person has managed to fit a watercooling setup in a sugo sg05 before.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's a 280 rad


wat


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I believe only one person has managed to fit a watercooling setup in a sugo sg05 before.


Depends what you mean, many folks have been able to get H60, H50, & Kuhler H20 620 type setups, into a SG05 & SG06 without much hassle.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends what you mean, many folks have been able to get H60, H50, & Kuhler H20 620 type setups, into a SG05 & SG06 without much hassle.


Would a H60 with 2 fans on it fit?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Would a H60 with 2 fans on it fit?


Depends on the fan thickness.

120x120x12mm, 120x120x15mm, or 120x120x10mm yes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends on the fan thickness.
> 120x120x12mm, 120x120x15mm, or 120x120x10mm yes.


Would these?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999007&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends what you mean, many folks have been able to get H60, H50, & Kuhler H20 620 type setups, into a SG05 & SG06 without much hassle.


I meant full loop, I am using a aio watercooler in my sg05.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Would these?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999007&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


They're 25mm thick, so you could only use one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> I meant full loop, I am using a aio watercooler in my sg05.


An AIO is a full loop.

Home Built or WC Kit is what you're talking about. You could do it without too much hassle if you use a shorter GPU (GTX 670) and SSD / 2.5" drives.

I was about mid-way through a build that way (except not with the GTX 670) but the guy decided to sell the SG06 & Board, and go full ATX with water cooling instead.

Thankfully, the WC parts were fine with going into full ATX and we just had to get more tubing.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They're 25mm thick, so you could only use one.


What type of fan would I need for push/pull? I'm wanting to get a smaller case. My lian li is a bit big.


----------



## sebar

You could use Scythe SY1212SL12L 120mm Case Fan These are only 12mm thick. You could run these push/pull.
here is a review of the fans.


----------



## blooder11181

lets see page 486 rings any bells

MBS at case (ITS HEAVY)
my intel 486dx4 100
16mb ram
s3 virge dx 4mb pci
3.2gb hdd
cd rw sony
1.44mb

running windows 95 last version (usb ready)
DIN KEYBOARD AND SERIAL MOUSE


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What type of fan would I need for push/pull? I'm wanting to get a smaller case. My lian li is a bit big.


Don't run thinner fans, they don't have the static pressure to support that radiator well. Your better option is to get a high static pressure fan like a Noctua F12, as it will out perform those Scythe skinnies hands down.

Last longer as well, thanks to the better bearing.


----------



## raptorxrx

Hey guys, I just found a brick wall.

I'm planning a new Mini ITX Build, but can't decide on a case or PSU








*I will be going to a Microcenter for CPU and MOBO*
Parts I have

Optical Drive (USB, no worries on compatibility)
Storage (Plextor M3 and a WD Blue 500gb
What I was planning:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H60 74.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($54.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($144.99 @ Microcenter)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card ($437.86 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1002.82
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_

Subtract 100 from the total. That's what I have to spend left over. So if I need to downgrade some to get a case, that's cool









I was thinking Prodigy+Corsair HX650. What do you guys think of that? I know most don't qualify the Prodigy as Mini ITX size, but it's fairly small.

I'm stuck. Make my build the best bang for the buck you can. And then once I build it, I won't come and thread crap like this, I can be useful


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't get the Corsair HX650; only the Gold model is available at the moment and it's bigger than the Seasonic counter-part (G-Series 650w) with 2 fewer PCIe cables.

If you go prodigy, PSU's can be no longer than 160mm / 6.3"

Cooler Master Silent Pro Platinum 550w, Seasonic G550, or the Silverstone Strider Gold 550w are your best options.

The SIlverstone is the quietest option, as well as the smallest. Only downside is the warranty is only 3 years vs the 5 Year warranty Seasonic offers & 7 year warranty Cooler Master offers.

Not a huge concern as each of these units will out last their warranty.

Case wise, Cooler Master's Elite 120 isn't a bad option on a budget. You won't be able to add in 3.5" drives if you take out the drive cage to fit the H60 though.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends what you mean, many folks have been able to get H60, H50, & Kuhler H20 620 type setups, into a SG05 & SG06 without much hassle.


.............. I think you know what he meant


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> .............. I think you know what he meant










yeah




just gotta get my gtx670 or gtx680 whatever I decide on.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> You could use Scythe SY1212SL12L 120mm Case Fan These are only 12mm thick. You could run these push/pull.
> here is a review of the fans.


Had a few of these and they're awful. I wouldn't be putting them anywhere near a radiator. I currently have on pulling air onto my 670 to cool the VRM's an VRAM but it hardly moves any air at all.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta get my gtx670 or gtx680 whatever I decide on.


So with this could like a gtx 580 fit in there?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So with this could like a gtx 580 fit in there?


anything 10" or under


----------



## HPE1000

I just need to decide if I want to go gtx670 or gtx680, I am just leaning towards the 670 to save a couple bucks for something else.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> anything 10" or under


ahh snap time to fire the 580


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Don't get the Corsair HX650; only the Gold model is available at the moment and it's bigger than the Seasonic counter-part (G-Series 650w) with 2 fewer PCIe cables.
> 
> If you go prodigy, PSU's can be no longer than 160mm / 6.3"
> 
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Platinum 550w, Seasonic G550, or the Silverstone Strider Gold 550w are your best options.
> 
> The SIlverstone is the quietest option, as well as the smallest. Only downside is the warranty is only 3 years vs the 5 Year warranty Seasonic offers & 7 year warranty Cooler Master offers.
> Not a huge concern as each of these units will out last their warranty.
> 
> Case wise, Cooler Master's Elite 120 isn't a bad option on a budget. You won't be able to add in 3.5" drives if you take out the drive cage to fit the H60 though.


Thank you soo much. I wish there was a rep button lol.

If my case budget is US 200 what would you recommend? And for coolers, if i wanted to stay air, what could I get?

Think thats all of my questions.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ahh snap time to fire the 580


Sff is so fun, no wasted space.


----------



## sebar

ch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Had a few of these and they're awful. I wouldn't be putting them anywhere near a radiator. I currently have on pulling air onto my 670 to cool the VRM's an VRAM but it hardly moves any air at all.


I would not say they are awful, they do not perform as well as a 25mm fan but that is to be expected. I was running these on an EX240 cooling a 3570k @3.8Ghz and the temps where in low 50's at 100% load using Prime 95 running over 5 hours.










Those are reasonable temps considering the space limitation. FYI I was using only one set of fans pushing air through the rad and the fans where pushing warm air from inside the case through the rad.

I am currently running Push/Pull using T.B. Silence and am getting high 40's at 100% drawing fresh air from outside the case.










Also the slim fans are much quieter then the TB Silence Push/Pull at full speed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Thank you soo much. I wish there was a rep button lol.
> If my case budget is US 200 what would you recommend? And for coolers, if i wanted to stay air, what could I get?
> Think thats all of my questions.


The only mITX case that'll support a decent range of tower coolers is the Prodigy.

For that, you can go up to 175mm. So that's pretty much every air cooler; but I doubt the Genesis would fit due to how wide it is.

Like wise, you're gonna want to check your board for clearance issues due to the size of most high end air coolers.

It would be better to consider an AIO or custom built water-cooling setup.

If you want to go an AIO route, without using a DVD drive; you can use a 240mm unit like the Water 2.0 240mm or H100.

On either unit, I'd look at switching out the fans for something better; both come with some rather bland 120mm models that are rather noisy.

Case wise, on a $200 budget:

SG05 or SG06

- Can use any thin rad AIO cooling unit (Kuhler H20 620, H60, Water 2.0 Performer 120)

SG07 or SG08

- Comes with a decent 600w PSU but nothing really stand out about it, I'd avoid

Prodigy

- Access to 240mm RADs or high end air coolers. Bigger than the rest, can use full ATX PSU's.

Cooler Master Elite 120

- Cheap, accepts full ATX PSU's (up to 160mm), not really recommended due to cooler restrictions.

Fractal Design NODE 304

- Light weight, small, accepts a lot of HDD's and full ATX PSU (up to 160mm) as well as a single 120mm RAD based AIO unit.

Expensive in the US compared to Canada and only available through us.ncix.com

Lian Li has the Q07, Q08, Q03, TU200, & another case; but I can't really comment about how they are to build in as I have no experience with them.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Don't run thinner fans, they don't have the static pressure to support that radiator well. Your better option is to get a high static pressure fan like a Noctua F12, as it will out perform those Scythe skinnies hands down.
> 
> Last longer as well, thanks to the better bearing.


I agree, thin fans would not have a high enough static pressure to use on a high fpi rad like the H2O 620 or a Corsair unit. Unfortunately I had already gotten rid of my H2O 620 before I got the slim fans and was unable to test the performance.


----------



## funfortehfun

Argh! I'm getting frustrated, why are there never any deals with mini-ITX motherboards on Newegg









Anyways, an upcoming build (and possibly a guide?) incoming with an i3-2125, P8H77-I, and PC-Q11!


----------



## Deaam

Started to build my first scratch case.. Its 30cm x 27cm in dimension


----------



## Jimbags

nice work on the srcatch case


----------



## raptorxrx

Alright guys! I think I've figured it out









I PM'ed a guy on HardForum about a Mini FT03 and PSU for $150, and if he responds, I'll get it. If not, I'll get a SG05. Either one should be good









As for the rest of my build:

i7-3770k
EVGA GTX 670 FTW 4gb
ASRock Z77 Mini ITX
Corsair H60
Samsung 8gb RAM
Plextor M3 (Already Have)
WD 500gb Blue (Already Have)
I'll get pics when I get it (end of the month if I sell everything)


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Sounds great!
what PSU is the user on [H] including?


----------



## EpicPie

Mobo arrived yesterday, started assembling my new rig last night. GPU and case should arrive by friday or saturday. ^^

















Had to melt away the corner of my H50 bracket to get it to fit with that mSATA slot on the mobo. >_>

I would have just cut it off but I don't have any super share knives. .-.

















Have the board temporarily installed into my 650D for the time being until my Prodigy case arrives. the luls of the sizing


----------



## HPE1000

What watercooler?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What watercooler?


Corsair H50.

Didn't take a picture with it on(forgot). But I have it running P/P right now in the 650D.


----------



## voklskier4452

Not sure what you guys are talking about but it is completely possible to run push/pull fans on a H60 in a SG-05. I can't seem to find any internal pictures but I had push/pull AP15s in my first ITX build. It would be easier with a Kuhler system with the flexy pipes but it is possible.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> Not sure what you guys are talking about but it is completely possible to run push/pull fans on a H60 in a SG-05. I can't seem to find any internal pictures but I had push/pull AP15s in my first ITX build. It would be easier with a Kuhler system with the flexy pipes but it is possible.


I have a thermaltake water 2.0 performer, the radiator is 27mm and it has pretty flexible tubes, but I only put one fan on it because if I put another fan between the radiator and front of the case, the tubes started to bend slightly, so I just didnt do it. I dont have any temp problems. 4.7ghz 3570k max temp is like 75c, I run 4ghz and it never goes above 61c, and that is with the fan at 899rpm, which is silent.



with 2 fans

with 1 fan


2 fans really arent necessary for a rad this thin


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 2 fans really arent necessary for a rad this thin


I agree. When I was using an AIO I only saw 1 degree difference between 1 and 2 fans and that was using decent fans. Gelid Wing 120.


----------



## voklskier4452

I wasn't arguing why or why not you would have one, just saying it is possible. I find a H80 with a single fan to be able to handle my 4.5ghz just fine. But the damn pump is by far the loudest component of my system so I will need to change that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> I wasn't arguing why or why not you would have one, just saying it is possible. I find a H80 with a single fan to be able to handle my 4.5ghz just fine. But the damn pump is by far the loudest component of my system so I will need to change that.


Did you hook the pump directly into the psu? I didnt do that with my performer and it was loud and just grinding like crazy, but then I hooked it up to my psu, it is pretty much silent now.


----------



## Tomus

this is my mAtx sig rig:


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Upgraded the Rig. I will try for a new mobo or IVY/Z77 soon because current board cant handle the awesome


----------



## voklskier4452

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Did you hook the pump directly into the psu? I didnt do that with my performer and it was loud and just grinding like crazy, but then I hooked it up to my psu, it is pretty much silent now.


Only way to power the H80 is with a molex connector. The fan header is just for speed readout afaik. I need to go over to that thread about it but I never cared before since I couldn't hear the rig over the sound of my AC.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> Not sure what you guys are talking about but it is completely possible to run push/pull fans on a H60 in a SG-05. I can't seem to find any internal pictures but I had push/pull AP15s in my first ITX build. It would be easier with a Kuhler system with the flexy pipes but it is possible.


You can do it, but then you run the fan or rad against the 24pin, and you run into tube bending issues.

It's not recommended, mroe so since the temp difference is minimal, even on low RPM fans.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You can do it, but then you run the fan or rad against the 24pin, and you run into tube bending issues.
> 
> It's not recommended, mroe so since the temp difference is minimal, even on low RPM fans.


It doesnt really help temps, and I did just post those pictures showing how it rams the 24pin and almost bends the tubes, dont know how that guy missed it. It took a ton of force to even wedge the fan between the case and the other side of the rad. I was on the phone with thermaltake, and the guy even agreed that its stupid to try push pull on a sg05. (That guy on the phone was awesome +1 for thermaltake customer support)


----------



## voklskier4452

I had the tubes up top and I was running an H55n at the time Didn't have any issues with it.. Never tried it with my Z77e-ITX since I bought an H80 specifically for the hotting running IB processors.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> I had the tubes up top and I was running an H55n at the time Didn't have any issues with it.. Never tried it with my Z77e-ITX since I bought an H80 specifically for the hotting running IB processors.


Tubes up on the thermaltake units does not work, because they dont have the units filled all the way so air just grinds the pump if I had tubes up, that is why I am doing tubes down. The guy on the phone said it was so the units wouldn't leak or explode like corsair when they are heated up. Thermaltake water units, tubes down everyone


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> the units wouldn't leak or explode like corsair when they are heated up


Yeah my corsair tubes explode all the time


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yeah my corsair tubes explode all the time


Wait if they explode doesn't that ruin the pc?


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wait if they explode doesn't that ruin the pc?


Obligatory:


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am about to build a M-ATX/ITX build and I am not sure which route to go ...

How good is the Coolermaster Elite 120 compared to the TJ08, Sugo 05 and Lian Li Q03... I know that the silverstones are fantastic but they are double the price of the Coolermaster ...

Also, how much air do the GPU's get in the TJ08 that is my main concern with that Tower ...

(those are the only ITX cases I can find so far in my country ... I will keep looking)

Also, is the ASRock Z77 ITX a good Motherboard ? ... I was looking at running that with a 7770 and 2500K (or G860, depending on budget) with an Antec 620 for the CPU ... (unless I find a decent HSF to fit said towers)

This is my first ITX build so please be gentle when critiquing


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yeah my corsair tubes explode all the time


lol, it happens, and I dont think it has happened to a thermaltake unit yet, so yeah.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Tubes up on the thermaltake units does not work, because they dont have the units filled all the way so air just grinds the pump if I had tubes up, that is why I am doing tubes down. The guy on the phone said it was so the units wouldn't leak or explode like corsair when they are heated up. Thermaltake water units, tubes down everyone


Never heard of the Corsair-problem you mention here. Not a problem with My H50 or H100.


----------



## MeBeTrollin'

Hey do you think a Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO with Noiseblocker 92mm NB-BlackSilentPRO PE-1 - 1300rpm instead of the stock fan will be able to keep the CPU with a TDP of 65W within the temperature limits in a Core 1000 with low speed case fans ?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Never heard of the Corsair-problem you mention here. Not a problem with My H50 or H100.


It happens kind of often, there is actually someone on here who just recently his h100 leaked on all his stuff.

look at this LOL http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=h100+leaked

And those are just the results for the h100. I have not heard of a thermaltake unit leaking yet, someone on newegg said his was broke in the box and coolant was leaking out of the package when he got it, but I would bet money the stupid shipping people broke it and not tt shipping a broken unit out.




My point is, it happens. Not trying to start a flame war.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It happens kind of often, there is actually someone on here who just recently his h100 leaked on all his stuff.
> look at this LOL http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=h100+leaked
> And those are just the results for the h100. I have not heard of a thermaltake unit leaking yet, someone on newegg said his was broke in the box and coolant was leaking out of the package when he got it, but I would bet money the stupid shipping people broke it and not tt shipping a broken unit out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, it happens. Not trying to start a flame war.


I get that your not wanting to start a flame war, but this is interesting. Never heard anyone have leaking problems with this in Norways biggest online-shop, http://komplett.no/ I better start not to reccomend them as Aircoolers are taking over. Ye, aircoolers are bigger, but hey, they are also cooling your chipsets, and other parts in the case when it, most likely, offers better airflow.

Got another question; Someone know a clean looking ITX case that can fit a NH-C14?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have not heard of a thermaltake unit leaking yet,


Complaints threads on a forum is no indication of actual RMA percentage. Of course you can search for H100 problems and get a load of hits, because the Corsair products have been out for over a year and dominated the market until recently. There's no reason to suspect that Asetek units will have less RMAs than Cool-It units, both companies are presumably trying to make a profit, so manufacturing quality is in their interest as well as ours. I don't understand why you're so enthralled with repeating the slander from the Thermaltake helpdesk guy. He doesn't know any better than you the actual rate of returns for any rival company. Also posting a photo of a leaking waterblock to support your argument that Corsair "tubes explode" is a bit odd


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> I get that your not wanting to start a flame war, but this is interesting. Never heard anyone have leaking problems with this in Norways biggest online-shop, http://komplett.no/ I better start not to reccomend them as Aircoolers are taking over. Ye, aircoolers are bigger, but hey, they are also cooling your chipsets, and other parts in the case when it, most likely, offers better airflow.
> Got another question; Someone know a clean looking ITX case that can fit a NH-C14?


I wouldn't go that far as to not recommend them to anyone, these are fairly rare in comparison to how many units corsair has sold. And they will replace any damaged hardware that they caused.

The fractal design node 304 just came out, it looks fantastic, and fits a cooler up to 165mm in height. It doesnt have an optical drive slot though, but who uses those anyway?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Complaints threads on a forum is no indication of actual RMA percentage. Of course you can search for H100 problems and get a load of hits, because the Corsair products have been out for over a year and dominated the market until recently. There's no reason to suspect that Asetek units will have less RMAs than Cool-It units, both companies are presumably trying to make a profit, so manufacturing quality is in their interest as well as ours. I don't understand why you're so enthralled with repeating the slander from the Thermaltake helpdesk guy. He doesn't know any better than you the actual rate of returns for any rival company. Also posting a photo of a leaking waterblock to support your argument that Corsair "tubes explode" is a bit odd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *I wouldn't go that far as to not recommend them to anyone, these are fairly rare in comparison to how many units corsair has sold. And they will replace any damaged hardware that they caused.*


Beat me to it, and I understand, I didnt mean the actual tubes explode, I meant the units do, the blocks can leak and so can the connectors between the tubes. Like I said, I am not trying to start a flame war in any way, and I understand that corsair has 100x more sales in watercoolers so failures are bound to happen. I am just stating what the guy said also, I have no proof that not filling them all the way changes failure rates, I am just stating what I know. And once again, *I am not trying to start a flame war sorry...*

I know you will support your corsair unit, and I will support my thermaltake unit, its just the way it is.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wouldn't go that far as to not recommend them to anyone, these are fairly rare in comparison to how many units corsair has sold. And they will replace any damaged hardware that they caused.
> The fractal design node 304 just came out, it looks fantastic, and fits a cooler up to 165mm in height. It doesnt have an optical drive slot though, but who uses those anyway?


Well they will not replace all of it. They have some "Cash limits". And not reccomending them is a little hard but I'd go for a air cooler instead now, or a custom watercooling loop.

Iv watched the 304 for a while, but the case just diddnt pop into my head when asking about the C14







Most likely im going to purchase the 304 pretty soon for myself to mod a dual rad into it, i guess it will be 140 rad, but if I can find a short dual 180 rad that will be my way to go.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It happens kind of often, there is actually someone on here who just recently his h100 leaked on all his stuff.
> look at this LOL http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=h100+leaked


thermaltake is just newer

my H50 leaked on me as well, the pipe cracked. i think that is mostly due to the pipe aging and hardening under heat and it can no longer withstand the stress of being bent.

so it really depends on the pipes used. hard corrugated pipes cracks while the softer neoprene doesnt


----------



## raptorxrx

Two boxes of happy come tomorrow









One with Amazon on the side, and one with "may contain awesome" on the side.

I haven't ordered a GPU, or CPU cooler yet, but this way I'll have something decent to get me started







Once PayPal sends me my check, I'll get the rest.

I ordered a :

i7-3770K
Sugo SG05 and 450w SFX PSU
ASRock Z77 Mini ITX
Samsung magic RAM (you know what I'm talking about, lol)

Already had the HDD's.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Two boxes of happy come tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One with Amazon on the side, and one with "may contain awesome" on the side.
> I haven't ordered a GPU, or CPU cooler yet, but this way I'll have something decent to get me started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once PayPal sends me my check, I'll get the rest.
> I ordered a :
> i7-3770K
> Sugo SG05 and 450w SFX PSU
> ASRock Z77 Mini ITX
> Samsung magic RAM (you know what I'm talking about, lol)
> Already had the HDD's.


I hate you, I dont know why I didnt notice the magic ram







, apparently you will have slight issues doing insane overclocking with that ram on that board. I think 2.0ghz is very achievable overclock, defiantly 1866 with low timings, but you wont get 2.4ghz on it like some people do on really high end mobos. I would suggest to just try 1866 with low timings. Please tell me you got the usb 3.0 sugo, right?









BTW, I just did even more cable management....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Two boxes of happy come tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One with Amazon on the side, and one with "may contain awesome" on the side.
> I haven't ordered a GPU, or CPU cooler yet, but this way I'll have something decent to get me started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once PayPal sends me my check, I'll get the rest.
> I ordered a :
> i7-3770K
> Sugo SG05 and 450w SFX PSU
> ASRock Z77 Mini ITX
> Samsung magic RAM (you know what I'm talking about, lol)
> Already had the HDD's.


Jelly


----------



## friend'scatdied

I wish Samsung made 8GB DIMMs of their 30nm WondeRAM™. Bumping up against 8GB due to mITX limitations just isn't enough.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I wish Samsung made 8GB DIMMs of their 30nm WondeRAM™. Bumping up against 8GB due to mITX limitations just isn't enough.


If they had 8gb modules I would buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I really wish I had a nicer camera. Pictures don't do it justice. Sig Rig: Mega Scrappy


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Jelly


No your not, you buy new rigs daily! JK, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If they had 8gb modules I would buy them in a heartbeat.


Me too!

And of course it's the USB 3.0 450w version.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> And of course it's the USB 3.0 450w version.


Just making sure, some people miss stuff like that sometimes. I need to check if my usb ports are working on the front, I slightly bent a pin on the sub 3.0 front header while doing cable management.... I bent it back and everything, so it should be fine.


----------



## raptorxrx

No, thank you. It would suck if I had gotten the wrong version, and had to pay shipping back! So mucho thank you lol

I won't be able to build until Sunday







Working Friday night (Bummer, I know), and a competition Sunday (PUMPED)


----------



## EpicPie

Case arrives friday.









GPU should arrive saturday.


----------



## blooder11181

did any1 mod this compaq ipaq case


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> did any1 mod this compaq case


LOL, it looks a lot like a coffee maker.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Put some legs on it and it'll look like a turret from Portal!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> did any1 mod this compaq ipaq case


My school had like 500 of those haha

on a side note: We need more SFF builds in MOTM, so if youve seen a sweet mod that you think should be in mod of the month, head over to this thread to nominate it!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-nominations-are-open/0_30

Also, Hamy144's build got second last month if yall didnt see


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> did any1 mod this compaq ipaq case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My school had like 500 of those haha
> 
> on a side note: We need more SFF builds in MOTM, so if youve seen a sweet mod that you think should be in mod of the month, head over to this thread to nominate it!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-nominations-are-open/0_30
> 
> Also, Hamy144's build got second last month if yall didnt see
Click to expand...

I wish my room mate would get around to posting pictures of his NES build we just completed...


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does anyone have any idea on how to keep two cards cool? I have two 7870s and during games the first card starts blasting its fans at full speed. Even still it hits 75 Celsius.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how to keep two cards cool? I have two 7870s and during games the first card starts blasting its fans at full speed. Even still it hits 75 Celsius.


Stuff a compact WC system.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how to keep two cards cool? I have two 7870s and during games the first card starts blasting its fans at full speed. Even still it hits 75 Celsius.


thats nothing. my 580 runs at 85c lolllollololol


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thats nothing. my 580 runs at 85c lolllollololol


By itself? Not SLI


----------



## WALSRU

75C is not at all uncommon, especially on oem coolers not running at 100% fan speeds

My old 6970 ran at 81C all the time. This ASUS GTX 670 overclocked can hit mid 70's pretty easy and it has the best air cooler on the market (imo).

I don't think you need to worry, but you could always rig another fan to blow air at the gap between your cards.


----------



## Awsan

And i game @ 105 degrees with my CFX 6990m xD


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> And i game @ 105 degrees with my CFX 6990m xD


wow


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Yea but the NOISE.


----------



## EpicPie

Stuck on this screen when I power on my prodigy rig. How can I resolve this issue? Mobo: ASRock Z77e-itx


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Stuck on this screen when I power on my prodigy rig. How can I resolve this issue? Mobo: ASRock Z77e-itx


Remove the battery and try after some time,check all power cables are connected, then check obvious things like ram CPU GPU


----------



## EpicPie

Tested all the obvious ones, figured out my problem of not being able to get to bios post.

With my kb and mouse plugged in bios post doesn't load and I can't boot into windows. With kb/mouse unplugged there's no issues.

Might RMA my board.


----------



## xbournex

Are you using USB or PS2?


----------



## EpicPie

USB.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Youve tried a different USB port on the board?
until drivers are intact it may be halting on an unknown input.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Youve tried a different USB port on the board?
> until drivers are intact it may be halting on an unknown input.


I've tried every USB port on my computer.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Have you reset CMOS yet?
Check to make sure your jumpers aren't in a weird position too.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Tested all the obvious ones, figured out my problem of not being able to get to bios post.
> With my kb and mouse plugged in bios post doesn't load and I can't boot into windows. With kb/mouse unplugged there's no issues.
> Might RMA my board.


I'v had similar problems with P67 Sabertooth, BIOS update fixed it all.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> I'v had similar problems with P67 Sabertooth, BIOS update fixed it all.


Yeah forgot about a bios update 90% it will solve your problem


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm. IN!


----------



## funfortehfun

Whoah, that looks really nice.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Whoah, that looks really nice.


Thank you! I'm really lucky to live where I do, and although you can't see it, I have a great view out my window.

*Another thing:*
I'm not sure how to go about OC'ing the Samsung Ram. It's currently set to something like this. I don't want to change it till I have an idea of what I"m doing though


----------



## AbdullahG

No internal pics?

I am disappoint.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Man, I thought the SG08 was pretty quaint but the SG05 is borderline cute/adorable.







I'll have to consider one once Haswell rolls around with an H80 + AP-13 for quiet, but GPU quietness seems like a challenge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.
> This was my older mATX machine, several upgrades:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FT03 w/ GTX 580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced GTX 580 with HD 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced HD 6990 with GTX 590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced GTX 590 with GTX 480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it to a friend after downgrading to the 480. I loved the case, but the thermal and acoustic performance didn't meet my expectations. Cable management was a dream.
> *Pros:* best footprint (who doesn't have more vertical space than horizontal space?), best cable management (non-optional, roomy)
> *Cons:* 90' rotation actually isn't optimal for most graphics cards, so they get very hot and noisy
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have the least-tidy Sugo in this thread right now. I just don't know what to do with those cables -- it seems like I have to dismantle the while thing and shove the extra cable length (mainly that stupid 24-pin) into the 3.5" hard drive slot in order to fix this mess. I was at my wit's end handling them.
> On the bright side, I am actually getting better thermal and acoustic performance with the SG08 than with the FT03. The NH-D14 had to contend with the GTX 580/HD 6990/GTX 590/GTX 480 for intake air, since its size prevented mounting the 120mm side intake fan.
> Additionally, the SG08 is the quietest machine I've owned save my Shuttle SG45H7, but I had an undervolted Q9550 in there with the stock 92mm PWM fan. This case is actually much quieter than my FT03 was, and my FT03 had all Noctua/Nexus fans (NF-P12, NF-P14, BASIC 120mm x2, NF-S12B FLX, BASIC 80mm). Even playing BF3 I can't really hear it, which is a huge deal considering the stuff it's got inside. I was debating putting a GTX 690 in there but I decided against it as I feel I have a near-perfect blend of the performance of a big rig with the size and quietness of a HTPC.
> *Pros:* pretty small, quiet if you replace the AP181 and use the right cooling
> *Cons:* abysmal cable management, nearly full-length PSU cables, takes up more desk space than the FT03
> So far besides my personal thermal/acoustic complaints (which were partially my fault), the FT03 was my favorite SFF chassis. Even though volume-wise it isn't very SFF (more volume than TJ08-E for example), it has a smaller floor/desk space footprint than most mATX/mITX and it was a real pleasure to work with.
> I actually skipped moving to a cheap 3770K (basically could sell my 2700K at no loss if I bought it) just because I don't want to open up this SG08 and change anything. What a nightmare to put together.


Finally got around to replacing the NF-P14s with the TY-140s. The NF-P14s are good but the TY-140s are hands-down the best for air cooling in the SG07/SG08. PWM and quiet through the entire range I've set it to operate.


I also switched the 2700K (4.4GHz/1.27v) with a 3770K (4.3GHz/1.2v).

I even managed to route the excess 24-pin and CPU 8-pin into the vacant drive bay but the cables are still a mess.







Help?


----------



## cavallino

I'm downsizing from my gulftown rig and giving the giant hot noisy pc to my Dad who does a lot of video encoding.

I got a crazy cheap deal on a used Xeon E3-1280 V2. It means no overclocking but I'm kind of ok with that. I mean I don't game or encoding or compile anymore so nothing really makes it worth it.

Specs are in my sig. Parts should be here by the weekend.

One issue. The Xeon is not on the compatibility list for the motherboard. Now in my research it seems that the 1230V2 is supported, and people with other E3-12xxV2 chips have been able to use the board no problem so we shall see.

It's basically going to be a low key low budget (compared to my gulftown rig!), low heat, small size setup that can destroy photoshop, illustrator, lightroom etc and game occasionally.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


Yo I respek that air cooler. Nice job with the case.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> No internal pics?
> I am disappoint.


Once my AIO Cooler and other stuff gets here! Currently it's just a blob of wires.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Once my AIO Cooler and other stuff gets here! Currently it's just a blob of wires.


What aio cooler are you getting?


----------



## raptorxrx

Antec Khuler 620 or something like that.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Antec Khuler 620 or something like that.


Drop the Kulher for a Corsair H60,

Corsair's failure policy is more translucent.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Drop the Kulher for a Corsair H60,
> Corsair's failure policy is more translucent.


And I went with thermaltake, I am screwed! LOL

as far as them replacing parts if their product breaks


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Antec Khuler 620 or something like that.


Khuler 620 is a good aio cooler, It is better then the Corsair units in both performance and customer service/warranty. I had a 620 in one of my computers for a while and never had a problem with it. I replaced the fans for quiter/better performance.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Khuler 620 is a good aio cooler, It is better then the Corsair units in both performance and customer service/warranty. I had a 620 in one of my computers for a while and never had a problem with it. I replaced the fans for quiter/better performance.


I believe my tt water 2.0 performer is one of the best performing aio coolers, especially only having a 25mm rad, but I have heard bad things about tt support. The chances of it failing randomly are very low though.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I believe my tt water 2.0 performer is one of the best performing aio coolers, especially only having a 25mm rad, but I have heard bad things about tt support. The chances of it failing randomly are very low though.


Have not seen or used a tt unit but a little research I think they will be good coolers. The Water 2.0 performer is basically the same as the Antec 620, same OEM manufacturer and same flexible hose.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Khuler 620 is a good aio cooler, It is better then the Corsair units in both performance and customer service/warranty. I had a 620 in one of my computers for a while and never had a problem with it. I replaced the fans for quiter/better performance.


Hold on now, there is a whole lot of opinion going round that post.

Corsair AIO coolers have been around longer so their failures are more present, without any data in the form of failures per 1000 units sold it doesn't mean much at all.

I will agree with stealthybox in that corsair does stand behind their warranty fully and will replace any other components that the cooler damages.
As far as piece for piece comparison goes I believe that when comparing similar units (e.g. the 620 and the H60) they will be almost identical in performance. Sebar is correct that the big jump you see is in going to better fans than what will be packaged with either company.

Nothing has ever really changed in the Asetek vs Coolit discussions in a few years becuase the units are so similar (asetek tried to sue coolit for patent infringement but did a bad job of it).

With all that out of the way I have to admit I havent used any of the Thermaltake AIOs (an asetek unit) but have heard they are getting way above average reviews. Perhaps they are getting bundled with better fans from the start.


----------



## raptorxrx

I decided with all the money I'm spending on this to get the companies with the highest regarded support-so I switched my order to the H60. I also ordered a Corsair High Performance fan to go with it-love the looks.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Hold on now, there is a whole lot of opinion going round that post.
> Corsair AIO coolers have been around longer so their failures are more present, without any data in the form of failures per 1000 units sold it doesn't mean much at all.
> I will agree with stealthybox in that corsair does stand behind their warranty fully and will replace any other components that the cooler damages.
> As far as piece for piece comparison goes I believe that when comparing similar units (e.g. the 620 and the H60) they will be almost identical in performance. Sebar is correct that the big jump you see is in going to better fans than what will be packaged with either company.
> Nothing has ever really changed in the Asetek vs Coolit discussions in a few years becuase the units are so similar (asetek tried to sue coolit for patent infringement but did a bad job of it).
> With all that out of the way I have to admit I havent used any of the Thermaltake AIOs (an asetek unit) but have heard they are getting way above average reviews. Perhaps they are getting bundled with better fans from the start.


You are correct, this is just my opinion. Each of the aio kits have pluses and minuses. The reason I like the Antec kit better then the Corsair kit is because the hoses are soft and flexible. As far as performance goes the Antec kit is packaged with better fans out of the box, but they can be loud. I usually always replace stock fans because normally stock fans suck. I stand corrected on the warranty, Corsair comes with a 5 year warranty and the Antec unit has 3 years. I am sure that when I bought my unit the corsair units only had a 1 year warranty but I could have been mistaken.


----------



## raptorxrx

Anyone recommend a certain fan for the H60?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Anyone recommend a certain fan for the H60?


Noctua F12 or Rosewill Hyperborea.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Do you prefer silence or maximum cooling?


----------



## darkwarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Anyone recommend a certain fan for the H60?


use a gentle typhoon... works like a charm, very quite....


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I've found that the best way to deal with the stiff tubing of the Corsair units is to boot the computer with the fan disconnected and the pump running. Then start benching until you hit the thermal throttle. With the coolant at Tjmax, the tubing gets a bit softer.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've found that the best way to deal with the stiff tubing of the Corsair units is to boot the computer with the fan disconnected and the pump running. Then start benching until you hit the thermal throttle. With the coolant at Tjmax, the tubing gets a bit softer.


Another option is to grab a hair-dryer and just use that to heat up the tubes enough to make them a little more flexible.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

I have now started a worklog on my new build around the GTX690.

The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy

enjoy

Bob


----------



## bobbavet

OMG! Any one seen this from Lian Li?

Hop aboard the Mitx train


----------



## ruairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> OMG! Any one seen this from Lian Li?
> Hop aboard the Mitx train


I believe they built a working (moving) model for their computex booth this year


----------



## Tator Tot

They sell the motorized one as well, costs like $80 more though.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They sell the motorized one as well, costs like $80 more though.


I kinda want one for the novelty factor.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I kinda want one for the novelty factor.


make sure you get the premium version that comes with the "atomizer" that makes fake smoke


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

It seems like this thread has become...



_*Derailed*_


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It seems like this thread has become...


New LianLi Tank Engine Edition


----------



## Nuzart

I wish to join with my non completed Node 304









Build log in sig.


----------



## sky03

hey guys i m new here and i m really interested with watercooling mini itx. since i found this thread i would like to share with my current mini itx rigs. i dunno if i m qualified but here goes xD


----------



## raptorxrx

Dude. Do you know what case that is? Your definitely qualified









Nice rig btw


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky03*
> 
> hey guys i m new here and i m really interested with watercooling mini itx. since i found this thread i would like to share with my current mini itx rigs. i dunno if i m qualified but here goes xD


Nice build! Welcome to OCN


----------



## eskamobob1

welcome to OCN, and it sure looks like it qualifies







... also, dont forget to put ur computer specs in your sig









EDIT: 3 posts in 30 sec... we are ninjas


----------



## sky03

its a silverstone sugo sg07 mini itx case. i still havent complete modding it yet as i dun hav enuf time to do so now. as u can c i have fail cable management. LOL xD


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... realy not too bad considering the size of teh case and what you have in it


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

More beastly rigs please


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm surprised we haven't seen more builds with the Cooler Master Elite 120, it's about the size of an sg08 but 25% of the price.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't seen more builds with the Cooler Master Elite 120, it's about the size of an sg08 but 25% of the price.


That is because the sg08 comes with a 80+ bronze 600w psu with 1 rail.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> More beastly rigs please


Wish granted, stealing this from another site because it makes me drool...

ThreeZero Project


----------



## sebar

Here is an updated configuration of my PS07 build. Added an RX240 rad and an XSPC waterblock to my GTX670FTW.


----------



## Nocturin

I have the beginings of a very decent rig











One of these day's I'll get it the proper case it deserves









Want a Fractal Design Midi(Mini)


----------



## Qu1ckset

M-ATX Mobo in a RV03


----------



## Fonne

Wuuuhuuu, just got my Silverstone ST45SF-G







today ... The system now:

Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
Intel i7-3770k
Samsung Green 1600 Mhz
EVGA GTX670 4GB SuperClocked
Silverstone ST45SF-G


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Wuuuhuuu, just got my Silverstone ST45SF-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today ... The system now:
> Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
> Intel i7-3770k
> Samsung Green 1600 Mhz
> EVGA GTX670 4GB SuperClocked
> Silverstone ST45SF-G


http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## Nuzart

Hey Guys, can I join?

It's still a WIP.


----------



## HPE1000

Dont think you need to ask!


----------



## octiny




----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Here is an updated configuration of my PS07 build. Added an RX240 rad and an XSPC waterblock to my GTX670FTW.


nope, not allowed... simply too epic to exist, so i must confiscate it... im very sorry, but it is the law


----------



## She loved E

damn, guys. the last 5 are all awesome builds.







. octiny - any more info on your build you can share?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> More beastly rigs please


Ask and you shall receive eh?









Side note: MSI Z77IA-E53 released on Newegg today. Link

EDIT: Whoever did that Newegg spec sheet needs to be fired.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Ouch, at that price it should at least come with wifi.
Also the socket is a little close to the X-16 for my liking


----------



## armourcore9brker

It does come with wifi... and bluetooth.
And socket placement is standard. I don't really see how that's considered a negative since it was the norm before the Asus P8Z77-I and the (non-existent) EVGA Stinger. Placing away from the socket complicates the motherboard design and will only increase the cost. There are still plenty of coolers that fit this placement just fine. Center sockets are the (expensive) exceptions, not the rule.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> nope, not allowed... simply too epic to exist, so i must confiscate it... im very sorry, but it is the law


Ha Ha, Thanks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: MSI Z77IA-E53 released on Newegg today. Link
> EDIT: Whoever did that Newegg spec sheet needs to be fired.


Not the sexiest looking motherboard ever, and is one of those things plugged into the back included wifi? I am pretty sure the small blue one is bluetooth, but there is the other which could be wifi, because that price is steep.


----------



## HPE1000

Just ordered a desktop drive for my sugo sg05, I finally made it so one would fit









This isnt it, that is an old desktop drive ~8 years or older lol...



I bought a 2tb 7200rpm seagate barracuda drive from ncix. (Its rated great there, compared to other places)
I have heard it can make a lot of chirping until you update the firmware, so I will do that the second I get it, and I just hope it doesnt fail like the ones on newegg. I have heard newegg is horrible with shipping and that is the reason, and I believe that. There is no other reason why every hdd on newegg has 3 stars, and then the exact drives on amazon or ncix are rated 5 stars.
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=66010&vpn=ST2000DM001&manufacture=Seagate here it is


----------



## esseun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just ordered a desktop drive for my sugo sg05, I finally made it so one would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt it, that is an old desktop drive ~8 years or older lol...
> 
> 
> I bought a 2tb 7200rpm seagate barracuda drive from ncix. (Its rated great there, compared to other places)
> I have heard it can make a lot of chirping until you update the firmware, so I will do that the second I get it, and I just hope it doesnt fail like the ones on newegg. I have heard newegg is horrible with shipping and that is the reason, and I believe that. There is no other reason why every hdd on newegg has 3 stars, and then the exact drives on amazon or ncix are rated 5 stars.
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=66010&vpn=ST2000DM001&manufacture=Seagate here it is


How are the temps on the SSD that is mounted to your PSU?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> How are the temps on the SSD that is mounted to your PSU?


Right now its 31c, I don't think its going to get hot enough for it to matter. From what I know, heat doesnt affect ssds that much, same with the obvious fact that they can withstand high g force.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

5000 posts woo!


----------



## Fonne

My new toy











Almost cute











And the system - My GTX670 4GB SC is not installed here ...



And a little benchmark test @ 4800 Mhz and my small Samsung Green @ 2200 Mhz ...



Time to draw some custom waterblocks now







-

Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
2x 4GB Samsung 30nm 1600 Mhz (Also got TridentX 2400 Mhz)
2x 128GB Samsung 830 SSD (Only running 1 right now)
Intel i7-3770k
EVGA GTX670 SuperClocked 4GB
Silverstone ST45SF-G

A decent mITX system ?







(Hope I can join)


----------



## AbdullahG

Is so cute!


----------



## HPE1000

Temps? And what will this be put into?

Overall a nice build though!


----------



## Fonne

Has not been testing the temperatures yet, is running stock at the moment ....

The case will be custom and around 10 Liters big + custom watercooling - Only need some more time to make it ...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> My new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the system - My GTX670 4GB SC is not installed here ...
> 
> And a little benchmark test @ 4800 Mhz and my small Samsung Green @ 2200 Mhz ...
> 
> 
> 
> Time to draw some custom waterblocks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
> 2x 4GB Samsung 30nm 1600 Mhz (Also got TridentX 2400 Mhz)
> 2x 128GB Samsung 830 SSD (Only running 1 right now)
> Intel i7-3770k
> EVGA GTX670 SuperClocked 4GB
> Silverstone ST45SF-G
> A decent mITX system ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hope I can join)


Nice!


----------



## Fonne

Thanks







- Is very happy with the power the small system got, and when the graphicard gets watercooling it will be even smaller


----------



## OverClocker55

I need help. I want to get this case and this motherboard with this ram.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119261
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145357
Now I want to get this cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103177

But I have some concerns. So first off will my HX850 work in that case? Second will my current ram work or is it too high? I'll buy the other corsair low profile ram if needed. Now will the cpu cooler work with the low profile ram and allow me to use the pci-e slowt without touching the backplate of the gpu? If the gpu cooler does't work them I need a good one that is low profile and better than stock.
Thanks All!


----------



## WALSRU

It might not look as fancy but don't count out the new cooler from Phanteks:


Spoiler: Holy big picture















Review Here

Then you should have no problem with case or ram clearance.


----------



## funfortehfun

ASDF



I dunno but the picture looks like I broke my Minecraft with GLSL Shaders, Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders, and some sorta 1024X1024 tex pack.

dat aluminum look dang sexy tho


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> It might not look as fancy but don't count out the new cooler from Phanteks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Holy big picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review Here
> Then you should have no problem with case or ram clearance.


Thank you! That looks really cool. Will my psu work too?


----------



## axipher

@Overclocker55: I just got a Scythe Shuriken 2 for my mATX build and it works amazing. The fan it comes with though isn't great if you plan to overclock though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @Overclocker55: I just got a Scythe Shuriken 2 for my mATX build and it works amazing. The fan it comes with though isn't great if you plan to overclock though.


Thanks. I was planning on OC to 4ghz on an i5 2500k.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I havent posted in here for awhile but I thought that I would drop by and see what the thoughts are on my new build:







I am working on modding a Bitfenix Prodigy to fit a MATX motherboard in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> As such, any mATX or smaller system is fair game, including the Prodigy. Hating the Prodigy is fine, but doing so in this thread is not.


Some of you may hate on the MITX Prodigy but can you really hate on a MATX prodigy?

Come check it out - [Case Mod] MATX Prodigy Mod - SLI, Folding?, Watercooling And More!

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> ASDF
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1115432/
> 
> 
> I dunno but the picture looks like I broke my Minecraft with GLSL Shaders, Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders, and some sorta 1024X1024 tex pack.
> dat aluminum look dang sexy tho


That is beautiful... Cant tell if big TV or small PC...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @Overclocker55: I just got a Scythe Shuriken 2 for my mATX build and it works amazing. The fan it comes with though isn't great if you plan to overclock though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was planning on OC to 4ghz on an i5 2500k.
Click to expand...

I'm no expert on Intel's processors, but from what I remember, 4 GHz on a 2500k isn't that bad and doesn't require much voltage.


----------



## OverClocker55

Yeah now with the Phanteks PH-TC90LS 92mm will it be over hanging ram or can I use my corsair dominator stuff?







I would of picked a Prodigy but it won't fit my hx850

found a build log with the elite 120. cable management is going to be a .....








http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2268192


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah now with the Phanteks PH-TC90LS 92mm will it be over hanging ram or can I use my corsair dominator stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would of picked a Prodigy but it won't fit my hx850
> 
> found a build log with the elite 120. cable management is going to be a .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2268192


Will it interfere with your RAM? Worst case get regular height or even some of the Samsung stuff.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> MATX prodigy?


I'm ok with this...


----------



## OverClocker55

Now there are some other options.



I like this cases because I don't have to buy another motherboard and my h60 would work. But then again I want a tiny case. Will this be smaller then a 300R or NZXT Source ?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Now there are some other options.
> 
> 
> I like this cases because I don't have to buy another motherboard and my h60 would work. But then again I want a tiny case. Will this be smaller then a 300R or NZXT Source ?


I have the PS07 and love it, it is a very nice case and easy to build in.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I have the PS07 and love it, it is a very nice case and easy to build in.


Thinking about getting it instead of an ITX so I can keep my motherboard.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah now with the Phanteks PH-TC90LS 92mm will it be over hanging ram or can I use my corsair dominator stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would of picked a Prodigy but it won't fit my hx850


The Phanteks won't interfere with ram, it's only as wide as the cpu socket


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Now I want to get this cooler


thats the coolermaster M4? unfortunately you will have to sacrifice the PCIE slot if you use it.

the CM elite 120 doesnt look like a friendly case for aftermarket cooling unless you can find some low profile coolers that would clear the PCIe slot, AXP140 might be fine but its discontinued


----------



## ikem

look what I have in the works


----------



## kyismaster

I think i'll leave this here....


http://www.overclock.net/t/1318926/build-log-folding-team-competition-build-project-rainuke

Water cooling arrives friday.


----------



## WALSRU

Well done sir, can't wait to see the liquid stuff go in


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys heres an update on my rig ive painted all the grills white






chopped out the grill to allow more airflow

painted the lettering in dead end grey pinstripers paint


----------



## kyismaster

thanks


----------



## adamski07

Just saw this thread! Lots of awesome mini rig. Might welcome me to the club guys? I'm a guy who's moving from a mid-tower case to a mitx case.

Here's my current build log, a MITX BitFenix Prodigy case being modified for a MATX board. Please check out my build!

[Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!

So Here's what I've done so far:




Thanks!


----------



## funfortehfun

^^VROOM VROOM


----------



## ikem

a little more progress.....


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... where is it gunna draw air from? or are you making a new kind of EZ bake oven?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> a little more progress.....


lol what?

Im not sure but it looks pretty awesome, imagine giving your kid one of these for christmass?


----------



## ikem

i just got the external panels done. I have some mnpctech grills im going to put on either side of the d14, for airflow. Just need to get the holes in. also need to get the Slot dvd, vandel switch, and io plat holes cut. Then polish it all up.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just saw this thread! Lots of awesome mini rig. Might welcome me to the club guys? I'm a guy who's moving from a mid-tower case to a mitx case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current build log, a MITX BitFenix Prodigy case being modified for a MATX board. Please check out my build!
> [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!
> So Here's what I've done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Different strokes for different folks but IMO this is a monstrosity


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... where is it gunna draw air from? or are you making a new kind of EZ bake oven?


maybe he lives in a igloo


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> maybe he lives in a igloo


then its a space heater then? but dual 6990s or quad 480s would be much better as space heaters


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks but IMO this is a monstrosity


Thanks! Will post a little update soon.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> then its a space heater then? but dual 6990s or quad 480s would be much better as space heaters


or its a self-defroster


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> or its a self-defroster


lol... i have a feeling you know a thing or two about self defrosters up on mount everst


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... i have a feeling you know a thing or two about self defrosters up on mount everst










touche eskamo...bob!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touche eskamo...bob!


you should always be _on gaurd!_ when im around


----------



## Tator Tot

Just a friendly reminder folks, keep it English.


----------



## audioholic

posted in my build log and in the vulcan club...but i guess this is beastly?











EDIT: Yea the GPU PCB is warped..it was the power cables pushing up on it..so I shoved them down more and its straight now


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just a friendly reminder folks, keep it English.


Sryz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> posted in my build log and in the vulcan club...but i guess this is beastly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yea the GPU PCB is warped..it was the power cables pushing up on it..so I shoved them down more and its straight now


looking good... you should bring the GPU power up from the other side of teh lower rad though IMO... it would look better that way so that it has a nice arc like the mobo power does


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> posted in my build log and in the vulcan club...but i guess this is beastly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yea the GPU PCB is warped..it was the power cables pushing up on it..so I shoved them down more and its straight now


Cool! I like this


----------



## ikem

it is going to be a 7 1/2" inch cube.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> it is going to be a 7 1/2" inch cube.


Looking great man


----------



## CSCoder4ever

All these small towers! it's great!

what's amusing to me is I have all micro-atx systems, but none of them in micro-atx cases... lol


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> All these small towers! it's great!
> what's amusing to me is I have all micro-atx systems, but none of them in micro-atx cases... lol


it is your duty to mod or scratch build one!!!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> it is your duty to mod or scratch build one!!!


Well there is a reason or two why I went with a full tower with one of my micro-atx systems, but my server most definitely can use a smaller tower, any suggestions? I'm looking at the fractal core 1000 currently.


----------



## ikem

so i need OCN's help on this, what should me color scheme on this be. this is my windows 8 box.

The top is actually a little translucent, gray. The cap screws are going to stay bare stainless steel, but everything else can be powdercoated. But i was thinking a Black/silver/(some color) scheme.

Keeping the mnpctech bezel bare, colored panels, and paint the hex mesh black.

any suggestions?


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> so i need OCN's help on this, what should me color scheme on this be. this is my windows 8 box.
> The top is actually a little translucent, gray. The cap screws are going to stay bare stainless steel, but everything else can be powdercoated. But i was thinking a Black/silver/(some color) scheme.
> Keeping the mnpctech bezel bare, colored panels, and paint the hex mesh black.
> any suggestions?


Paint it the same colour as those Mario speakers you can hit in the games "and they give you tips".


----------



## funfortehfun

Make it a Minecraft Noteblock!

jkjk


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L S*
> 
> It's my old project. Completed in 2010
> Intel C2D E8400 and HD5770 in an extremely small case.
> Material - aluminum, dimensions - 26x22x8 cm
> Sorry, many pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *TinyBlackBox (Jr.)*


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


Yeah, that guy is a wizard


----------



## cdoublejj

I like how he used spare heat sinks and parts. i keep boxes of spare parts like that at work for just that reason.


----------



## A L S

thanx, kamrades








my last project (in progress) - Velociraptor


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> so i need OCN's help on this, what should me color scheme on this be. this is my windows 8 box.
> The top is actually a little translucent, gray. The cap screws are going to stay bare stainless steel, but everything else can be powdercoated. But i was thinking a Black/silver/(some color) scheme.
> Keeping the mnpctech bezel bare, colored panels, and paint the hex mesh black.
> any suggestions?


Kawasaki Green and Matte Black.....


----------



## AbdullahG

Make it look like a rubix cube!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L S*
> 
> thanx, kamrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last project (in progress) - Velociraptor


Your avatar heavily resembles mine...hmm...


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Kawasaki Green and Matte Black.....


x2.

i'd suggest white (to match the simple design) but its pretty common lately.


----------



## HPE1000

Polish it! Just get a buffer and make it as shiny as a mirror.


----------



## She loved E

better yet, chrome plate it.


----------



## Nuzart

Leak tested and up and running











I'm not sure how I feel about those temps. (The max on core temp are from a silent profile while using prime)

Specs:
i5 3570K
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
G.Skill Ares 16GB
EVGA GTX 670
2x Intel 520 SSDs

Cooling:
HWLabs GTX M184
XSPC AX120
Switftech Apogee Drive 2
Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10LT

Build log in sig.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Leak tested and up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about those temps. (The max on core temp are from a silent profile while using prime)
> Specs:
> i5 3570K
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> G.Skill Ares 16GB
> EVGA GTX 670
> 2x Intel 520 SSDs
> Cooling:
> HWLabs GTX M184
> XSPC AX120
> Switftech Apogee Drive 2
> Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10LT
> Build log in sig.


Do I read 70c on the CPU? Is that the stock CPU cooler with with WC GPU?


----------



## EpicPie

Took some new/bad pictures of my Prodigy rig. lol


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> *Switftech Apogee Drive 2*
> ...
> Build log in sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Do I read 70c on the CPU? Is that the stock *CPU cooler* with with WC GPU?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Do I read 70c on the CPU? Is that the stock CPU cooler with with WC GPU?


You do read 70c







, it is a CPU & GPU loop.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> You do read 70c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is a CPU & GPU loop.


thats pretty high, is it overclocked?


----------



## ikem

just went with black and silver...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Nice!


----------



## funfortehfun

NOICE


----------



## Fonne

Its cute


----------



## AbdullahG

SO CUTE.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> You do read 70c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is a CPU & GPU loop.


Something has to be wrong or you have a "bad chip". I had the worlds hottest q6600 once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> just went with black and silver...


Very interesting. What does it have for a gpu?


----------



## void

That's an awesome little scratch build.


----------



## Nhb93

Quick question guys. If you have an mITX rig with less than ideal vertical space for a CPU cooler, what options are there out there? Thinking about an SG05, but it's not the tallest case in the world. AIO or just a differently designed air cooler, or would the stock be good enough for stock?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quick question guys. If you have an mITX rig with less than ideal vertical space for a CPU cooler, what options are there out there? Thinking about an SG05, but it's not the tallest case in the world. AIO or just a differently designed air cooler, or would the stock be good enough for stock?


im using a prodigy, it can definitely fit practically any air cooler. your mobo might not be able to support a air cooler and a gpu though, keep that in mind, certain models vary.


----------



## dizzledon

posting some finished pictures of my build


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> posting some finished pictures of my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's so cool my monitor almost froze.


----------



## AbdullahG

A Prodigy build with great, clean cable routing? Impossible.


----------



## blooder11181

my sempron on nox cube blue case is going to 2ºrig old conroe


----------



## trisx

My almost finished mATX rig at the moment. As per my siggy









Still waiting to cut off some acrylic side panel for the TJ08-E


----------



## cdoublejj

It's stupid insanely clean.


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> posting some finished pictures of my build






did you make the joystick/gamepad thing too!!!!!????? OMG such a nice build SPOOOONT!


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Something has to be wrong or you have a "bad chip". I had the worlds hottest q6600 once.
> Very interesting. What does it have for a gpu?


it has a 3870k apu setup atm. There could be room for a short gpu if i used a mini water loop, and small psu. but i get about 1200 on 3dmark11 on stock settings.


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> That's so cool my monitor almost froze.


cheers, still need to get the 2nd SSD... maybe redo the window
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> A Prodigy build with great, clean cable routing? Impossible.


anything is possible if you take 3 hours doing it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> did you make the joystick/gamepad thing too!!!!!????? OMG such a nice build SPOOOONT!


i did indeed, i have 2 full custom joysticks for fighting games on the ps3 and arcade games on the pc.

apologies for the bad lighting... but you get the idea


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

black and bronze looking classy


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> cheers, still need to get the 2nd SSD... maybe redo the window
> anything is possible if you take 3 hours doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did indeed, i have 2 full custom joysticks for fighting games on the ps3 and arcade games on the pc.
> apologies for the bad lighting... but you get the idea


how much do they go for?


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how much do they go for?


i built them quite a long time ago... from memory i think it was about 350 USD all in for both of them.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quick question guys. If you have an mITX rig with less than ideal vertical space for a CPU cooler, what options are there out there? Thinking about an SG05, but it's not the tallest case in the world. AIO or just a differently designed air cooler, or would the stock be good enough for stock?


I've always used aio water coolers in my sugo 05s with great success.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quick question guys. If you have an mITX rig with less than ideal vertical space for a CPU cooler, what options are there out there? Thinking about an SG05, but it's not the tallest case in the world. AIO or just a differently designed air cooler, or would the stock be good enough for stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I've always used aio water coolers in my sugo 05s with great success.


I, too, am running an SG05 with an AiO water cooler. The Antec Kuhler 620 to be exact. Do keep in mind that if you are using a rad on that front fan it will either be horizontal shortening the possible length of your GPU or it will be vertical and you can't use the suspended bracket for the CD drive or 3.5" drive bay. So using a 620 with a 3.5" drive means I currently have my HDD suspended from the PSU. I went with the 620 over a Corsair H-series for the flexible tubes, since I'm not a wizard. I have seen some people do great things with H-series though.

Also, double check the mobo layout before going with the Kuhler. I found out as I was building it that some mobo components had a bracket on the underside that interfered with the 620's mounting bracket. I managed to get it all to work, but it was frustrating and slightly jury-rigged.

For air coolers, there are a couple heasinks that may work. The Scythe Big Shuriken comes to mind and the Prolimatech Samuel 17 but that may be discontinued?


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I also have an aio watercooler in my sugo sg05, no problems with it.

I have it mounted so I can fit a gtx670 in when I feel like it.


Spoiler: Getting a little packed









AIO watercooler with full size gpus make it so you cannot use a dvd drive, or hdd cade. But my hdd seems to fit just fine ghetto rigged in there. 1000% balanced and in place.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> AIO watercooler with full size gpus make it so you cannot use a dvd drive, or hdd cade.


Yes you can still use the optical bay. Just turn the radiator sideways and it fits fine. Caveat there is that the bottom of the rad is likely to press against the back of your GPU.

You can even use the 2.5" hdd cage if you use zip ties to drop the fan 15mm lower (or even mount the fan on the outside of the case).

See How To section at the bottom of this page: Silverstone Sugo SG05-450 Mini ITX


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes you can still use the optical bay. Just turn the radiator sideways and it fits fine. Caveat there is that the bottom of the rad is likely to press against the back of your GPU.
> You can even use the 2.5" hdd cage if you use zip ties to drop the fan 15mm lower (or even mount the fan on the outside of the case).
> See How To section at the bottom of this page: Silverstone Sugo SG05-450 Mini ITX


Ah, well idk how many people are interested in using a optical drive these days anyway.

You should post some pictures of your sg05, as I see you do have a desktop drive, and optical drive in it.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ah, well idk how many people are interested in using a optical drive these days anyway.
> You should post some pictures of your sg05, as I see you do have a desktop drive, and optical drive in it.


Don't have recent pics, but if you add these two together you can see how I have the drives and the H60


----------



## WALSRU

^ ingenious sir


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes you can still use the optical bay. Just turn the radiator sideways and it fits fine. Caveat there is that the bottom of the rad is likely to press against the back of your GPU.
> You can even use the 2.5" hdd cage if you use zip ties to drop the fan 15mm lower (or even mount the fan on the outside of the case).
> See How To section at the bottom of this page: Silverstone Sugo SG05-450 Mini ITX


If you turn the radiator sideways, it can interfere with the really long cards like 680. Most medium length cards would be fine, but since he added the condition full-length GPU he is correct. If you have a full-length GPU and an AIO rad, you will not be able to use the ODD/SSD bracket, and definitely not the additional 3.5" bracket.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> If you turn the radiator sideways, it can interfere with the really long cards like 680.


Yep, you are limited to cards of approx length 236mm / 9.3 inches. Or if you push-pull then 211mm / 8.3 inches. It's the reason I bought the Gainward Phantom 560 Ti back then.

By the way, the reason I can't show recent pics of the SG05 is because I took it all apart, due to this challenge in the rate my cables thread. I started to rewire the ST45SF and drilled two holes in the side to reduce the eventual amount of sleeve that will come through the main exit.



If it doesn't work I'll just have to buy another ST45SF-G


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yep, you are limited to cards of approx length 236mm / 9.3 inches. Or if you push-pull then 211mm / 8.3 inches. It's the reason I bought the Gainward Phantom 560 Ti back then.
> By the way, the reason I can't show recent pics of the SG05 is because I took it all apart, due to this challenge in the rate my cables thread. I started to rewire the ST45SF and drilled two holes in the side to reduce the eventual amount of sleeve that will come through the main exit.
> 
> If it doesn't work I'll just have to buy another ST45SF-G


OMG, you took him up on that? Good luck.

The sg05 can fit up to 10" cards, gtx680.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OMG, you took him up on that? Good luck.


Thanks! But it means I'm running the rest of the rig in an old Coolermaster Centurion and one of my folding rigs is now offline. I'll need to change my user title to 42 litres








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The sg05 can fit up to 10" cards, gtx680.


Yeah I mean with the radiator turned sideways you are limited to a shorter GPU.


----------



## DNytAftr

Gah! finally after ... 2 months or so of being lazy i decided to put back together my SG05 build







This time around seems to be much cooler then before and added a micro res to it as well. Anyways still alot of work to be done, it will get finished eventually


----------



## She loved E

yes! love your build.









sorta beastly, got my sugo up & running yesterday. Not bad for $525:

3770K - $230 (MC combo)
Z77E - $95 (MC combo)
Samsung 2x4GB ram - $40
Sugo w/450W PSU - $120
Antec Kuhler 620 - $40
Old 80GB HDD - free
Ubuntu 12.04 - free

Will upgrade the last two later. for now its a basic folding/benching rig.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I started to rewire the ST45SF and drilled two holes in the side to reduce the eventual amount of sleeve that will come through the main exit.


So thats how you combatted the awkward pin-pin layout with the modular 24pin connector?


----------



## golfergolfer

Can I get some quick answers here please









I am getting a Asus P8Z77-I things I need to know:

1) Compatible with i5 2500K?
2) Compatible with Corsair Dominator Platinum?
3) Compatible with Swiftech Apogee HD?

I really need to know these things quickly so answers will be greatly appreciated!

Also if anyone has any pictures of these items on the Asus P8Z77-I it would be greatly appreciated if you could drop a pic









Rep+ will be given to good answers


----------



## She loved E

1) yes.

That's the only one I know for sure. I don't see any issues w/ #2 either, but I don't have any personal experience w/Dominator RAM.


----------



## DNytAftr

im using a 2500k on the p8z77-i everything works just fine. hmm and used a bunch of different types of corsair ram with out issue (cant think of any reason why it wouldnt work).

And the block does fit the board, but just have to be careful about which case you choose apparently since the standoffs might not be high enough for the backplate



From zero383 buildlog


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 1) yes.
> That's the only one I know for sure. I don't see any issues w/ #2 either, but I don't have any personal experience w/Dominator RAM.


Thanks good to know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> im using a 2500k on the p8z77-i everything works just fine. hmm and used a bunch of different types of corsair ram with out issue (cant think of any reason why it wouldnt work).
> And the block does fit the board, but just have to be careful about which case you choose apparently since the standoffs might not be high enough for the backplate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From zero383 buildlog


Thanks for the reassurance I have just found out from another friend that the Dominators do work on it. As for the case im sure SLE knows what one I will use


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> So thats how you combatted the awkward pin-pin layout with the modular 24pin connector?


No that's the bronze ST45SF in the picture. The modular ST45SF-G is going in my FT03-mini build, awkward cabling and all. But I'm currently waiting on a shipment of Monsoon fittings to arrive in Europe so I thought I'd spend the meantime rewiring the older PSU to kind bring closure to the SG05 build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> As for the case im sure SLE knows what one I will use


Oooh, does that mean what I think that means?


----------



## WALSRU

Looking for a little bit of feedback. I'm looking into the acrylic market but I'm really torn between two general designs (as it will be custom some modification may be necessary).

Double wide cube or Vertical tower

Basically I'm looking to transfer my current prodigy build into a smaller, more unique case. My big criteria would be: Smaller than the Prodigy, room for at least 1 240 rad (H100 now, maybe loop later), optical drive bay optional but would like to keep my fan controller, and of course I want it to stand out. Any thoughts between those two layouts?

I don't need to be Sugo small, but I'd like to stay ITX as my case travels pretty often. I've given some thought to M-Atx but as I'm out of the Eyefinity + Crossfire game I think from here on out I'm good with just one PCI slot.

On a side note:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> sorta beastly, got my sugo up & running yesterday. Not bad for $525:


Awesome deal! I need to hunt for some deals like this to get an HTPC up and running. Well done


----------



## blooder11181

heres my nox cube blue now using core 2 duo 6400





intel celeron cooler









max 35ºc

specs sig rig


----------



## WALSRU

Loving the windows on that thing and what a cool idea for a carrying handle!









(so what if it's not "beastly"? lol jk)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> 
> g


Amazed at how small that case is for a micro-ATX!


----------



## Nick0matic

Can someone tell me _how_ I am seeing SG05 builds with _both_ liquid cooling _and_ optical drives?

What is this wizardry?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick0matic*
> 
> Can someone tell me _how_ I am seeing SG05 builds with _both_ liquid cooling _and_ optical drives?
> What is this wizardry?


That just tells me that the SG05 is entirely too big.


----------



## Nick0matic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That just tells me that the SG05 is entirely too big.


Which is funny, since I have a WIP build and I decided to buy a Lian Li Q08 because it could fit an optical drive (albeit not slim) as well as a radiator without issues.

Now I'm getting some buyer's remorse, since I could use that tiny Sugo IF it can hold an H60 and a slim drive without incident. I swore my research pointed to the drive tray entirely conflicting with all front-mounted radiators...


----------



## WALSRU

OP/Thread title needs updated to "SG05 worship thread"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That just tells me that the SG05 is entirely too big.


No, you can either have a watercooler and optical drive with super short graphics card. Or you can have a watercooler, no optical drive, and long gpu 10". The optical drive is slim anyway.

HOW IS THIS HUGE????













p.s. Dyson Poindexter, I didnt know you started this club


----------



## Nick0matic

Well would I perhaps be able to fit an SSD, 3.5" drive, optical drive, GTX 460 (in sig), _and_ an H60?

If what I remember is correct, the answer is no. Not going to ghetto rig anything, either. This is going to be moving around relatively often.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick0matic*
> 
> Well would I perhaps be able to fit an SSD, 3.5" drive, optical drive, GTX 460 (in sig), _and_ an H60?
> If what I remember is correct, the answer is no. Not going to ghetto rig anything, either. This is going to be moving around relatively often.


Dont think its possible without some ghetto rigging, you could do air cooling, and work it out.


thats how you fit a hdd with watercooler, so no optical drive. There is also an ssd in there, and room for a gtx670 when I bother to get one.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you changed over to a 2.5" HDD & SSD, then you could fit them + water cooler + slim ODD in the SG05 without a problem.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you changed over to a 2.5" HDD & SSD, then you could fit them + water cooler + slim ODD in the SG05 without a problem.


Yes, that would work perfectly.

Especially as his rig right now only has a 320gb hdd, so he doesnt need a 2tb hdd like me.


----------



## Nick0matic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you changed over to a 2.5" HDD & SSD, then you could fit them + water cooler + slim ODD in the SG05 without a problem.


Well then I'm back to square one. I don't intend to spend anything to replace what I already have. I already bought a PC-Q08, so I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick0matic*
> 
> Well then I'm back to square one. I don't intend to spend anything to replace what I already have. I already bought a PC-Q08, so I'll probably stick with it.


That's for the best.

The Q08 isn't a large case by any means.


----------



## Nick0matic

I don't doubt that, but it's reasonably close to twice the size of a Sugo. Even so, there's no "perfect" mini-ITX case in existence, so while I would _love_ to have a Sugo (smaller really is better for a carry-on college PC), it just isn't feasible.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick0matic*
> 
> I don't doubt that, but it's reasonably close to twice the size of a Sugo. Even so, there's no "perfect" mini-ITX case in existence, so while I would _love_ to have a Sugo (smaller really is better for a carry-on college PC), it just isn't feasible.


lol... my college PC_s_ are an MH10, HAF X skulltrail, and hopefully soon to add a Dwood test bench


----------



## stealthybox

The main problem with fitting a front 120 rad in the SG05 while maintaining both ODD and GPU support, is that you end up having to mount the rad sideways to accommodate for the rad wells.
Since the 120 mounting holes are centered, you end up with the rad well protruding into the space that a GPU would normally take up.

This can be fixed by either
a. moving the fan mount holes over and removing the power/sound/usb-headers (has been done)
or
b. using some displacement brackets between a push fan and the rad to shift it sideways a cm or two

as a note to anyone stating that 3.5" drives need to be dropped when moving to the SG05,
I thought that as well until I realized that you could mount them between the PSU and the side of the case.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> heres my nox cube blue now using core 2 duo 6400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intel celeron cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max 35ºc
> specs sig rig


nice setup I have the "same case"; same internal, just different ext design, but have yet to build a small box. maybe one day. The one thing that i figure i might have trouble with is the cable management.









I just like how it has a 120mm fan and ATX PSU support


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> nice setup I have the "same case"; same internal, just different ext design, but have yet to build a small box. maybe one day. The one thing that i figure i might have trouble with is the cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like how it has a 120mm fan and ATX PSU support


need to buy a modular psu
there 3 sata cables and 6pin+6+2pin that i dont use.


----------



## Iozeg

OK, everyone, been quite a while since I last checked in at ocn, but I got myself a mini itx build I have always wanted to build and I would like to share it with you. The build will be finished this evening and I will post photos of the process of assembly. What I will build:

New parts:
Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced
ASRock Z77E-Itx
Intel 3570K
G.SKILL F3-17000CL9D-8GBSR
CPU cooler: Titan TTC-NC25TZ/PW(RB)

Parts I already have:
Cooler Master iGreen Power 600W (RS-600-ASAA)
Nvidia Geforce 470GTX
WD WD6400AAKS
OCZ Vertex 2 120Gb

By the way the cpu cooler installation was trouble free thanks to the possibility of changing the mounting holes of the cooler. Also swapped the default fan which was 15mm tall to a 25mm tall 80mm x 80mm Enermax Magma fan - worked using some zip ties. And even then the cooler still has some 3-5mm clearance from the PSU above.
I'm going to leave the ODD out as I plan to install my Scythe Kaze Master 5.25 panel in the only slot, think that it will look nice,
Will get back here later and post pics of the build and work in progress.


----------



## WALSRU

^ Looking forward to it, I've been waiting to see more builds in that case

Looks like everyone missed my previous post, or not:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Looking for a little bit of feedback. I'm looking into the acrylic market but I'm really torn between two general designs (as it will be custom some modification may be necessary).
> Double wide cube or Vertical tower
> Basically I'm looking to transfer my current prodigy build into a smaller, more unique case. My big criteria would be: Smaller than the Prodigy, room for at least 1 240 rad (H100 now, maybe loop later), optical drive bay optional but would like to keep my fan controller, and of course I want it to stand out. Any thoughts between those two layouts?
> I don't need to be Sugo small, but I'd like to stay ITX as my case travels pretty often. I've given some thought to M-Atx but as I'm out of the Eyefinity + Crossfire game I think from here on out I'm good with just one PCI slot.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iozeg*
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced


Looking forward to this, I'm amazed we haven't seen this case explode like the Prodigy. It's laid out like the Sugo series but uses a full sized PSU and optical drive. That, along with being 50 bucks seriously lowers the barrier to SFF cases.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Looking for a little bit of feedback. I'm looking into the acrylic market
> ...
> my case travels pretty often.


Are you sure that an acrylic case is ideal for travel? Of the two you linked, I prefer the tower form because it has less of a footprint on your desk.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> heres my nox cube blue now using core 2 duo 6400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intel celeron cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max 35ºc
> specs sig rig


Nice! Reminds me of this, http://www.overclock.net/g/a/603372/apevia-qpack/


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Are you sure that an acrylic case is ideal for travel? Of the two you linked, I prefer the tower form because it has less of a footprint on your desk.


I'm starting to lean the same way toward that design. As far as I've heard the 3/8" acrylic (plexi) is quite durable, but if anyone has personal experience with it I'd love to hear about it.

I'd never drop a case but obviously it does get jostled around and occasionally bumped going from place to place. Nothing major.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Nice! Reminds me of this, http://www.overclock.net/g/a/603372/apevia-qpack/


wow nice cable management
need a smaller psu that i can find here in portugal for that clean look

what gpu will go here for the size up to 23cm?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> wow nice cable management
> need a smaller psu that i can find here in portugal for that clean look
> what gpu will go here for the size up to 23cm?


I'm not sure i never did put a GPU in it, my friend has never needed one. I did have an HD2600XT in it when i used to own it. I know a good number of GPUs should fit.


----------



## Nocturin

I want this for my next case:

http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/3





I dont think a D14 would fit in there. Hard drives get in the way, it looks like, and I've got 4 of them







.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I want this for my next case:
> http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/3


Someone here posted picture of their build with this case a few pages back.


----------



## ikem

installed the slim slot dvd drive in Black Box. I get my d3200 back today (dam long repairs) I will get a few shots of it. Btw it is running 8 emus atm. Gotta love having an all in one htpc


----------



## WALSRU

Wow nice, that thing is 100% packed. Seems like the bottom card was starved for cooling but still a very cool layout.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I want this for my next case:
> I dont think a D14 would fit in there. Hard drives get in the way, it looks like, and I've got 4 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm using the SST-PS07w (Similar internals, different front module), and I love it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163192

These cases are worth "finding a way" to make everything fit


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... my college PC_s_ are an MH10, HAF X skulltrail, and hopefully soon to add a Dwood test bench


My college PC is on a Dwood 'Roids bench with a cover. It takes up most of the top of my dresser.


----------



## ikem

all done


----------



## AbdullahG

Looks great! Is it built from scratch?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Looks great! Is it built from scratch?


yup!

It was like it was just yesterday this little guy was a small bare metal hatchling.

-sniffle- They grow up so fast.


----------



## DaveG

My SG05 is on the way! SFF ITX here I come!

I'm migrating from a TJ08-E, so I'll only have to get rid of my case, mobo, PSU & cooler. I guess I'm a whore for Silverstone lately (last builds have been ML03B (HTPC), SG02 (@work), TJ08-E (current gaming rig). I really wanted to try Lian-Li or Fractal, but they just seem unnecessarily big. I love the look of the Node 304, but it's too big for me to justify ITX, and I only run 1 SSD and networked mass storage, so there's lots of wasted space in bigger cases. I'd love to see an SG05 sized case with no ODD bay & clean front (ala SG08 or Node 304), but with only room for 1 x 2.5 & maybe 1 x 3.5 & 10" graphics... Short (140mm or 150mm) ATX PSU would be okay if the chassis is small enough, otherwise SFX does just fine with modern power efficient graphics.

Here's my initial build list:
Case: SG05 - 450
Mobo: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
CPU: 3570k (own)
Ram: 2x4 Vengance (blue tall) (own)
HDD: 120GB Vertex 3 (own)
GPU: EVGA GTX 660Ti SC (own)
CPU Cooler: stock or H50 or TBD...

I plan on doing an open build to make sure everything works, then void the crap out of the PSU's warranty by customizing the cable lengths & fixing up the sleeving a bit (won't do individual sleeves due to bulk) & maybe a PSU fan swap pending how noisy it is. Eventually may add windows if I can do so cleanly. I'll keep it air - or AIO for CPU at most.


----------



## She loved E

^^dig your build ikem. little. metal. different.


----------



## 996gt2

Can I join?

Just transferred my build over from my old case (Lian Li PC-A05N) to my new Sugo SG09. I'll post up a build log soon.

Specs in sig.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I want this for my next case:
> 
> I dont think a D14 would fit in there. Hard drives get in the way, it looks like, and I've got 4 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You maybe could get away with two pull fans but it would be pretty close. I have a D14 in mine and put the HDD up in the 5.25 bay to keep things flowing and clean looking. Some people have also turned the HDD cage 90 degrees and I think that makes for some more room for HDDs.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Im Bob Dole
And I approve this message


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Can I join?
> Just transferred my build over from my old case (Lian Li PC-A05N) to my new Sugo SG09. I'll post up a build log soon.
> Specs in sig.


Looks good- I was looking forward to this case but it doesn't seem popular as I thought it would be or perhaps the owners aren't just posting pictures


----------



## WALSRU

I was waiting to see more SG09 builds too considering it's airflow and compactness. To be perfectly honest though I don't think it's going to take off in popularity. The thing sort of has butter-face syndrome.


----------



## b0z0

Does anyone have any images and info on temps running xfire 7950's in a SFF build? I'm currently thinking about getting away from my FT03B and going to a Fractal Arc mini for better airflow so I can go xfire.


----------



## MiiX

Whats the smallest case i fan fit a dual-rad inside? Will mod it to fit.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I was waiting to see more SG09 builds too considering it's airflow and compactness. To be perfectly honest though I don't think it's going to take off in popularity. The thing sort of has butter-face syndrome.


I agree that it is not the best looking case out there, but in terms of smart design and functionality in such a small package, I do not think anything else comes close. We're talking about a Micro-ATX case that is smaller than many Mini-ITX cases and yet does not compromise airflow in any way. CPU/VRMs/RAM/PSU/GPU are all excellently cooled in the SG09. Many Mini-ITX cases cannot claim that.

I'll post the build log for my SG09 soon, just too busy lately.


----------



## WALSRU

I definitely agree with you there, it's an excellent design! I can't quit staring at your picture, such a clean layout.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Good news everyone! The Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced has gone from $49 + $10 shipping to $39 AR + free shipping on Newegg! Save 20 bucks shipped on a 50 dollar case!



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119261


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I just ordered a PS07, ASrock A85X Micro, Samsung magic RAM and A10-5800K for a build. No dedicated graphics yet - until I sell my 3820. I'll probably hybrid crossfire a 6670 w/ the 7660D in the APU. I also have a 550W Modular Antec, 120GB SSD, and H60 - but I am thinking of getting rid of the H60 for AIR cooling.

Are individually sleeved cables more flexible?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I just ordered a PS07, ASrock A85X Micro, Samsung magic RAM and A10-5800K for a build. No dedicated graphics yet - until I sell my 3820. I'll probably hybrid crossfire a 6670 w/ the 7660D in the APU. I also have a 550W Modular Antec, 120GB SSD, and H60 - but I am thinking of getting rid of the H60 for AIR cooling.
> 
> Are individually sleeved cables more flexible?


I prefer flat cables to any kind of sleeved cable for wire management. IMO the flat, ribbon-style cables are the most flexible.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Can I join?
> Just transferred my build over from my old case (Lian Li PC-A05N) to my new Sugo SG09. I'll post up a build log soon.
> Specs in sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HR-02 and SFF? I love you.


----------



## She loved E

^^every time i see that pic i see something else i like.


----------



## 996gt2

Here's the build log for my SG09 build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1327623/build-log-silverstone-sg09-micro-atx-sff-powerhouse/0_100


----------



## OverClocker55

Out of these cases what would be the best for ASRock Z77 Pro-4M, Corsair HX850 and GTX 680


----------



## b0z0

This case is able to support a Standard ATX motherboard. I would call that a SFF


----------



## WALSRU

IMO this one will be the easiest to work with and the broadest compatability.

P.S. That HAF XB is pretty huge for SFF


----------



## HPE1000

Although the Haf XB is pretty awesome.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> 
> This case is able to support a Standard ATX motherboard. I would*'nt* call that a SFF


Fixed that for you.


----------



## sebar

The Cooler Master Elite 120 is ITX and will not fit an Asrock Z77 Pro 4M.
PS07B was my choice.


----------



## staryoshi

My vote goes to the Temjin or SST-PS07. They are both great cases.

My SST-PS07w (With EVGA GTX 670 FTW - which is the same size as the GTX 680)


----------



## WALSRU

I really like what you've done with the double clc. Too bad about those ugly fans though, otherwise it would be such a good looking build!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I really like what you've done with the double clc. Too bad about those ugly fans though, otherwise it would be such a good looking build!


They're hideous, but performance is spot on, they have a 6-year warranty, and my case is windowless


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Out of these cases what would be the best for ASRock Z77 Pro-4M, Corsair HX850 and GTX 680


My vote goes to the SG09. It has better cooling potential than the PS07 and TJ08-E while being 25% smaller. See my build log for more info.

If watercooling is your thing, then the PS07 is the best bet because you can fit a 240mm rad up front.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Out of these cases what would be the best for ASRock Z77 Pro-4M, Corsair HX850 and GTX 680


Isn't that first case ITX only? Secondly, I just really like the TJ-08 and PS-07.


----------



## OverClocker55

I might go for the SG09 but I'm also thinking since I have sold off all my ATX cases what happens when I want to upgrade to a bigger motherboard for sli or something. Just might have to get the HAF XB. Anyone know how big it is compared to like the TJ08 or SG09?


----------



## BahamutZer0

Well the dimensions are - 17.4" x 13" x 16.7"

which would put it at 3777.54 Cubic Inches or approximately 61.9 liters

in other words about:
6x the volume of a SG05
3x the volume of a Node 304
2x the volume of a TJ08-E

I thinking that would put it in line with a 600D in total volume but just more cube like


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Well the dimensions are - 17.4" x 13" x 16.7"
> which would put it at 3777.54 Cubic Inches or approximately 61.9 liters
> in other words about:
> 6x the volume of a SG05
> 3x the volume of a Node 304
> 2x the volume of a TJ08-E
> I thinking that would put it in line with a 600D in total volume but just more cube like


+rep! so its a huge case then?


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

I know this is out of line, but OverClocker55's post above with all the options really made me laugh.

Do you want a small black box?
How about a small black box?
Or maybe a small black box?
consider the small black box?
You can always go with

a small black box.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> I know this is out of line, but OverClocker55's post above with all the options really made me laugh.
> Do you want a small black box?
> How about a small black box?
> Or maybe a small black box?
> consider the small black box?
> You can always go with
> a small black box.


----------



## dbterp

ah, the difficulties in choosing which small black box has just the right amount of smallness, blackness, and boxiness.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbterp*
> 
> ah, the difficulties in choosing which small black box has just the right amount of smallness, blackness, and boxiness.


yep...


----------



## psyclum

personally I like the TJ08-E. however i cant refute the possibility that SG09 offers. cooling potential wise, the SG09 will win. however the airflow pattern within the SG09 seems chaotic and that turns me off from that case. the TJ08-E has a very clean straight line airflow pattern, and with 2x5.25 bays up top, it also opens up alot of possibilities in the future if you ever decide to go custom liquid.

space efficiency and air cooling potential wise SG09 wins. however I do believe that comes at a cost of higher decibels as well.

as far as "the trash can", it's not a bad case, however you do have to take care when selecting the proper GPU for it since not all GPU are compatible with vertical mounting.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> personally I like the TJ08-E. however i cant refute the possibility that SG09 offers. cooling potential wise, the SG09 will win. however the airflow pattern within the SG09 seems chaotic and that turns me off from that case. the TJ08-E has a very clean straight line airflow pattern, and with 2x5.25 bays up top, it also opens up alot of possibilities in the future if you ever decide to go custom liquid.
> space efficiency and air cooling potential wise SG09 wins. however I do believe that comes at a cost of higher decibels as well.
> as far as "the trash can", it's not a bad case, however you do have to take care when selecting the proper GPU for it since not all GPU are compatible with vertical mounting.


GTX 680 would work I think







Does the SG09 really have better cooling?


----------



## CH4PZ

heres a very early pic of my proddy, its since been on water and then there was a fault with the board so the builds come to a screeching halt, hope to finish it up soon though. amazing rigs in here, i've only just discovered this treasure chest, my night now filled











an heres the log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319954/katatonik-w-c-prodigy/0_100


----------



## Jim888

well I've bit the bullet...Prodigy from NCIX.us is on its way, along with an Asus z77-i deluxe, next week I'll be relieving Microcenter of a 3570k and I'll find a samsung 830 256Gb drive along the way, still debating on what Videocard to put in it...(budget is just under $200)


----------



## WALSRU

If you can find a few more bucks in the budget the Gtx 660 is $220 and the 7870 is $230 right now on Newegg. Both are a big jump up from the 7850 at $170.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you can find a few more bucks in the budget the Gtx 660 is $220 and the 7870 is $230 right now on Newegg. Both are a big jump up from the 7850 at $170.


I'm hoping to find a deal for black friday


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> well I've bit the bullet...Prodigy from NCIX.us is on its way, along with an Asus z77-i deluxe, next week I'll be relieving Microcenter of a 3570k and I'll find a samsung 830 256Gb drive along the way, still debating on what Videocard to put in it...(budget is just under $200)


If you get the 3570k with the z77E-itx (asrock) you save like 40 bucks or something with the combo. Something to think about since the deluxe hasnt been shown to give higher OC results (that ive seen)


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> If you get the 3570k with the z77E-itx (asrock) you save like 40 bucks or something with the combo. Something to think about since the deluxe hasnt been shown to give higher OC results (that ive seen)


thanks for the heads up, but I've already bought it, I'll be picking up another Z77 ASrock board to pair with my current 2500k and move my current Asus board into another build...yay...rebuild/build party to the limit!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I really like what you've done with the double clc. Too bad about those ugly fans though, otherwise it would be such a good looking build!


Apparently making your fans poo brown makes them perform better but, seriously if Noctua made back fans they would make even more sales. though i wonder if them being brow has something to do with the plastic hence the performance that or they are poo brown for no reason other than branding and other better look fans with same/similar/better performance can be had.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I really like what you've done with the double clc. Too bad about those ugly fans though, otherwise it would be such a good looking build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently making your fans poo brown makes them perform better but, seriously if Noctua made back fans they would make even more sales. though i wonder if them being brow has something to do with the plastic hence the performance that or they are poo brown for no reason other than branding and other better look fans with same/similar/better performance can be had.
Click to expand...

Brand recognition.








All it takes is one look at the fan to know what brand it is. With black fans you have to either imprint your name on the side or no one will know the fan without looking at the sticker. Noctuas are recognizable in an instant. So all those mods and case pictures that don't specify their fans still are free advertising for Noctua.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Brand recognition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it takes is one look at the fan to know what brand it is. With black fans you have to either imprint your name on the side or no one will know the fan without looking at the sticker. Noctuas are recognizable in an instant. So all those mods and case pictures that don't specify their fans still are free advertising for Noctua.


Advertising poop doesn't help the sales of poop.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Advertising poop doesn't help the sales of poop.


It does if that poop is able to perform much better than sightly shinier poop.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Brand recognition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it takes is one look at the fan to know what brand it is. With black fans you have to either imprint your name on the side or no one will know the fan without looking at the sticker. Noctuas are recognizable in an instant. So all those mods and case pictures that don't specify their fans still are free advertising for Noctua.


QFT.

http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/10347-laines-athene


----------



## AbdullahG

That has the one of the very few builds-if not the only build-I've seen that actually look amazing with Noctua fans.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Advertising poop doesn't help the sales of poop.


This, I would never buy Noctua for that reason. Even if my case had no windows I wouldnt because I could never reuse them in a later build with a window. Then again, I will take a performance hit for aesthetics, others are the other way around


----------



## kyismaster

Yay, My 14 day old corsair HX is now dying. ftw.


----------



## blooder11181

i have cooler master aqua gate viva will it work on low-end cpus today?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> personally I like the TJ08-E. however i cant refute the possibility that SG09 offers. cooling potential wise, the SG09 will win. however the airflow pattern within the SG09 seems chaotic and that turns me off from that case. the TJ08-E has a very clean straight line airflow pattern, and with 2x5.25 bays up top, it also opens up alot of possibilities in the future if you ever decide to go custom liquid.
> space efficiency and air cooling potential wise SG09 wins. however I do believe that comes at a cost of higher decibels as well.
> as far as "the trash can", it's not a bad case, however you do have to take care when selecting the proper GPU for it since not all GPU are compatible with vertical mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680 would work I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the SG09 really have better cooling?
Click to expand...

Yes, the SG09 has better cooling than the TJ08E and PS07. SG09 has no HDD cage to block airflow and the 180mm fan is right over the VRMs and CPU cooler.

See my build log for more info.


----------



## OverClocker55

Narrowed it down to 2 cases. SilverStone SST-PS07B or SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E

Which should I get? Which one is quieter? Also will the hard drives fit in even with the corsair high ram? the veangance stuff?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Narrowed it down to 2 cases. SilverStone SST-PS07B or SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E
> 
> Which should I get? Which one is quieter? Also will the hard drives fit in even with the corsair high ram? the veangance stuff?


TJ08-E is better for air cooling because it has a less restricted front intake instead of side intakes like on the PS07. The PS07 better for water cooling because you can fit a 240 rad.

About the RAM, why do you want to get Vengeance RAM? It's not any faster than standard RAM and the heatsinks make compatibility with heatsinks and cases a pain in the rear.

Get some Samsung 30nm low-profile DIMMs instead. Mine are running at 2133 MHz @ 1.5V. And you'll never have any compatibility problems with it because it's low profile.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> TJ08-E is better for air cooling because it has a less restricted front intake instead of side intakes like on the PS07. The PS07 better for water cooling because you can fit a 240 rad.
> About the RAM, why do you want to get Vengeance RAM? It's not any faster than standard RAM and the heatsinks make compatibility with heatsinks and cases a pain in the rear.
> Get some Samsung 30nm low-profile DIMMs instead. Mine are running at 2133 MHz @ 1.5V. And you'll never have any compatibility problems with it because it's low profile.


I already own the ram. I just want to make sure my hard drives won't interfere with it.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd say get a PS-07 White, if you're in for the quietest model.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd say get a PS-07 White, if you're in for the quietest model.


Not really that worried about sound. I kinda decided that I want the TJ08-E but I'm still worried about my ram and hard drives.
Will my WD 1TB Black hit my Corsair vengeance ram?


----------



## sebar

You will be able to get it in no problem. You can mount in into the lowest HDD bay or in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> You will be able to get it in no problem. You can mount in into the lowest HDD bay or in the 5.25 bay.


Thanks! What if I have 2 hard drives though?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Apparently making your fans poo brown makes them perform better but, seriously if Noctua made back fans they would make even more sales. though i wonder if them being brow has something to do with the plastic hence the performance that or they are poo brown for no reason other than branding and other better look fans with same/similar/better performance can be had.


Am I the only one here that thinks Noctua fans actually suck?

I mean I've owned the NF-P12, NF-P14, NF-S12B FLX and I felt that they underperformed on the metrics of price versus airflow-to-noise. Most reviews of the NF-P14 that actually compare it against other decent 140mm fans (TY-140 for example) end up preferring the other fans.

I think Noctua fans are mediocre and their bizarre popularity is really down to the success of their NH-D14. Their heatsinks are pretty good but their fans could use some work.

Not sure about the NF-F12, but it's definitely overpriced.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks! What if I have 2 hard drives though?


You will be fine, the HDD cage has two sections. the upper section houses 4 drives and the bottom can house 1. If all else fails you could remove the upper portion of the HDD cage and put one drive in the 5.25 bay and one in the bottom portion of the HDD cage and leave the entire mid section open for airflow. There is a section of the forum dedicated the to the TJ08-E that you can check out to get ideas and see what others have done. http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> You will be fine, the HDD cage has two sections. the upper section houses 4 drives and the bottom can house 1. If all else fails you could remove the upper portion of the HDD cage and put one drive in the 5.25 bay and one in the bottom portion of the HDD cage and leave the entire mid section open for airflow. There is a section of the forum dedicated the to the TJ08-E that you can check out to get ideas and see what others have done. http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club


Thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Am I the only one here that thinks Noctua fans actually suck?
> I mean I've owned the NF-P12, NF-P14, NF-S12B FLX and I felt that they underperformed on the metrics of price versus airflow-to-noise. Most reviews of the NF-P14 that actually compare it against other decent 140mm fans (TY-140 for example) end up preferring the other fans.
> I think Noctua fans are mediocre and their bizarre popularity is really down to the success of their NH-D14. Their heatsinks are pretty good but their fans could use some work.
> Not sure about the NF-F12, but it's definitely overpriced.


Only going form what i've heard but, as pointed earlier there are plenty of other options and brands.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not sure about the NF-F12, but it's definitely overpriced.


I paid $15 ea for my NF-F12s - They are a steal at this price. They are highly versatile (Their speed scales very well), come loaded with accessories, and sport a 6-year warranty. I like 'em quite a bit. Noctua sells a premium product - it's not just the illusion of quality, there's actually substance there


----------



## OverClocker55

Guys do you think that amazon will have sales on pc cases?
Want to get my TJ08e now but if they do I might wait.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Guys do you think that amazon will have sales on pc cases?
> Want to get my TJ08e now but if they do I might wait.


Probably not, I've never actually seen the TJ08-E under $100.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Guys do you think that amazon will have sales on pc cases?
> Want to get my TJ08e now but if they do I might wait.


If you want a "cheap" TJ08-E then get the PS07. It comes with cheaper fans and a plastic front, but you save $30.

Otherwise, I've also never seen the TJ08-E go on sale.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> If you want a "cheap" TJ08-E then get the PS07. It comes with cheaper fans and a plastic front, but you save $30.
> Otherwise, I've also never seen the TJ08-E go on sale.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Probably not, I've never actually seen the TJ08-E under $100.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> If you want a "cheap" TJ08-E then get the PS07. It comes with cheaper fans and a plastic front, but you save $30.
> Otherwise, I've also never seen the TJ08-E go on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Probably not, I've never actually seen the TJ08-E under $100.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

$100 is quite cheap for a case, just go with the TJ08-E.

There are lots of cases which go for $150-200+.


----------



## kyismaster

behold the motherland, and birth given sponsored build of mines:










save yourself the trouble and don't replicate this build lol


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


eh, I just pulled the trigger on a PS07, but ill be w/c it once I finally get my pump top CNC'ed


----------



## inertianinja

I'm planning a SFF build after black friday. Wondering if you guys have any advice:

Silverstone SG-09 (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=345)
3570K
Asus Maxiums Gene mATX
2x Gigabyte 7970 Ghz Edition GV-R797TO-3GD
Seasonic X850 PSU

I'm looking at this case (instead of the Silverstone Temjin TJ-08B) because, even though it's smaller, it has lots of ventilation by the GPUs.

Any thoughts?
Would you go with a Corsair H80i (or similar) for the CPU cooler, or air-cool it?
The case is extremely tight as it is, I'm thinking of going with the liquid cooling.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> I'm planning a SFF build after black friday. Wondering if you guys have any advice:
> Silverstone SG-09 (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=345)
> 3570K
> Asus Maxiums Gene mATX
> 2x Gigabyte 7970 Ghz Edition GV-R797TO-3GD
> Seasonic X850 PSU
> I'm looking at this case (instead of the Silverstone Temjin TJ-08B) because, even though it's smaller, it has lots of ventilation by the GPUs.
> Any thoughts?
> Would you go with a Corsair H80i (or similar) for the CPU cooler, or air-cool it?
> The case is extremely tight as it is, I'm thinking of going with the liquid cooling.


There could be some clearance issues with the CPU and the H80. The cpu socket is very close to the rear 120 fan mounting location, the H80 is about 88 mm thick with both fans mounted.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I received my PS07, 8GB of Samsung Magic RAM, A10-5800K and ASrock Motherboard. I am messing w/ the system as I type this. Pictures soon. Loving the PS07.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I received my PS07, 8GB of Samsung Magic RAM, A10-5800K and ASrock Motherboard. I am messing w/ the system as I type this. Pictures soon. Loving the PS07.


Pics Now


----------



## mrrockwell

Can I join the club?


----------



## WALSRU

Still looking into the custom case market. The designs I've been looking at haven't quite fit what I'm looking for, so I drew up a rough mockup. WARNING: MS Paint!

First Draft ITX.png 37k .png file


The dimensions are not 100% but I think it would be a good layout.


----------



## Benbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Still looking into the custom case market. The designs I've been looking at haven't quite fit what I'm looking for, so I drew up a rough mockup. WARNING: MS Paint!
> 
> First Draft ITX.png 37k .png file
> 
> The dimensions are not 100% but I think it would be a good layout.


I also had the idea of doing a custom case but it was too hard to do it on paper so I did it on Blender (3D model program). It's REALLY ugly and quite hard to understand but I'm so noob with this thing so I'm doing the bare minimum and only get the dimension right.

I attempted to create a custom case, this is what it can looks like:
(CPU cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 412S ; GPU : MSI GTX670)
3/4 view :


http://imgur.com/ZMyGU

Rear:



http://imgur.com/ncaYO


Tell me if you want me to try the same for you. I have hard time to read your sketch.


----------



## WALSRU

The 3d modeling would definitely help, but I'd have to invest some time in it to do what you did there. I can understand what you're going for though, so I'd say you're doing pretty well!

Thankfully I'm not trying to build the thing, but we'll see if anyone wants to take on my idea.

Is my draft hard to read in general? Here's the case I'm sort of basing the build on:










Silverstone Fortress FT03B Mini. The main difference is I want to mount a Fan Controller on top and a 240mm radiator on the front panel.


----------



## Benbass

OK I think I get it.
Give me the dimension of your Fan controler. I think is not as deep as a 5.25 dvd-player.


----------



## WALSRU

This is the one: Lamtron FC Touch


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Pics Now


I may wait for my 6670 to arrive for Hybrid Crossfire then take the picture.


----------



## Benbass

@WALSRU: Voila. Raw screenshot with the program UI.

Front:


http://imgur.com/ANzcu

Window Side 1:


http://imgur.com/xWDrf

Window Side 2:


http://imgur.com/XuOnC


The PSU takes air from the window side and exhaust at the bottom.
It's a 140mm fan on top of the Mobo I/O
As you can see, the fan controller pops out.

Edit: I'm not 100% sure of the height of the motherboard I/O plate !

Edit2: If you put the 5.25 bay in order no to pop out of the case, the top fan and one of the CPU cooler fan will have some troubles :


http://imgur.com/kc1IC


----------



## WALSRU

Hey I like it! Actually if you look at the diagram I do have the exhaust roof fan and the 5.25 above the I/O. Look at it sort of like this case:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































I appreciate you throwing that together in 3d, glad to see the layout might be possible even if it's a little tight!


----------



## Benbass

That's much better you're right.

GPU side:


http://imgur.com/aAIv2

Window side :


http://imgur.com/KCLAy

Window side :


http://imgur.com/j6YRO


----------



## WALSRU

Now that's what I'm talking about! My big thing with getting out of the prodigy case is all the wasted space. That layout looks very space efficient. Too bad the psu is so big, I wonder if it would make any sense to rotate it fan down?

As is I really like it. You're too kind putting those models together for me.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

One of the reasons I didn't consider a ITX based prodigy build was the sheer size. I was able to build a Micro ATX build that's probably only slightly bigger while getting an extra 3 expansion slots.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> One of the reasons I didn't consider a ITX based prodigy build was the sheer size. I was able to build a Micro ATX build that's probably only slightly bigger while getting an extra 3 expansion slots.


pretty much, prodigy is just short and stubby. atleast its solid steel though loll, its more solid than i would imagine(( with exception of the feet and top rails ))

However if my sponsorship with fractal goes through, then i'll definitely be switching to the define mini lol



Spoiler: again if you needed a refresher















Im really starting to like the define mini because it has some hose routing


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> One of the reasons I didn't consider a ITX based prodigy build was the sheer size. I was able to build a Micro ATX build that's probably only slightly bigger while getting an extra 3 expansion slots.


Silverstone SG09 is Micro-ATX and smaller than the Prodigy


----------



## BodenM

Can someone with an SG09 help me? I need to know how much space there is between the edge of the 180mm fan and the DVD tray.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Can someone with an SG09 help me? I need to know how much space there is between the edge of the 180mm fan and the DVD tray.


Not very much. See second picture here: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=984&Itemid=61&limit=1&limitstart=3

If you want to put an optical drive in there then you should buy the new CP10 right-angle slimSata plug
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=353&area=en


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benbass*
> 
> That's much better you're right.
> 
> GPU side:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aAIv2
> 
> Window side :
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KCLAy
> 
> Window side :
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j6YRO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about! My big thing with getting out of the prodigy case is all the wasted space. That layout looks very space efficient. Too bad the psu is so big, I wonder if it would make any sense to rotate it fan down?
> 
> As is I really like it. You're too kind putting those models together for me.


Sorry I had to jump in (haven't used sku in ages and I wanted to try it out again







).



I like using Google Trimble Sketchup. There is a large repository of computer models over at this site
Once you get the hang of navigation, it becomes a breeze to throw parts around to find a proper layout.

Switching to an SFX psu gives you a much better space savings and only makes it slightly longer than the GTX 680 in the picture.
At this current design (not including panel material dimensions and slight extensions for construction) you are looking at 330.1mm*209.5mm*200.8mm which is about 13.88L
Quite SFF











Spoiler: What I Am Currently Working On





Specs:
Gigabyte H77-Wifi
Intel Xeon E3-1220L V2 (17W TDP)
Silverstone NT07-1156 (Passive?







(E3-1220L V2 worked passive on its stock HS on open air))
EVGA GTX 650Ti
Pico-PSU 160W (192W on 12V)
128GB SSD
750GB Scorpio Black or 1TB Scorpio Blue or 2TB Scorpio Green

Finally the important part:
(324.04 mm) * (177.12 mm) * (59.5 mm) = 3.41494091 liters

Thoughts? But who knows, I switch build designs so much it isn't funny.


----------



## WALSRU

Sorry to jump in? Feel free, that's a good looking model. I actually don't mind the extra length as I could imagine going for a dual gpu card someday.

Your design is crazy small. I have a hard time comprehending that kind of small low power design. Definitely takes thought to cut it down like that.


----------



## armourcore9brker

It is only slightly taller and longer than this (if you put the most common dimensions together)








315mmx140mmx60mm










Depending on how many drives you want to fit, using an ATX PSU will open up a lot of options for placement.


----------



## WALSRU

I really have all I need as this is solely a LAN/Gaming rig. So with just one 3.5 slot I can stack my two 2.5 drives.


----------



## She loved E

Keep in mind you'll want to run fans on that (240?) rad. And find a way to place a pump & res unless you're going for a more unconventional setup (like apogee block/pump & t-line).

Great start... Smart to get the components configred right before getting into the case itself.


----------



## WALSRU

Right now I've got an H100 but someday I will upgrade to either an eisberg or apogee to save space


----------



## Fonne

Has been looking a long time now, but just cant find it ... There was a small build (Something like a Cooler Master Elite 120) that was cooling the hole system with a single 120mm RAD in push/pull - Any that can find it ?

Is thinking about cooling my system with a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Single 140mm in push/pull so would love to here some temp from him ....


----------



## WiSK

It was Xyexz's build http://www.overclock.net/t/1295261/build-log-mini-elite-crusher-cooler-master-elite-120-advanced


----------



## 996gt2

Here's my recent ITX build. This case is about as small as it gets for ITX cases, and the hardware below is about as powerful as you can get for something that's only 3.7 liters in volume. The ISK 110 is about *1/7th* the size of the Bitfenix Prodigy, which is 26.35 liters in volume.

Better pics to come later.

Specs:

3570K (undervolted), 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3, 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, 500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Here's my recent ITX build. This case is about as small as it gets for ITX cases, and the hardware below is about as powerful as you can get for something that's only 3.7 liters in volume. The ISK 110 is about *1/7th* the size of the Bitfenix Prodigy, which is 26.35 liters in volume.
> Better pics to come later.
> Specs:
> 3570K (undervolted), 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3, 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, 500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD


I like it! Enjoy it









I haven't posted pictures because I ran into an issue w/ my build. My system will run fine for hours at a time - then suddenly my system shuts down but my computer continues to run! I've pretty much narrowed it down to the PSU or motherboard because I HIGHLY doubt the APU (A10-5800K) would be the issue.

So now I need suggestions for an alternative Micro ATX FM2 motherboard w/ either the A75 or A85X chipset. Preferably w/ VRM cooling and an 8 pin power plug.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Here's my recent ITX build. This case is about as small as it gets for ITX cases, and the hardware below is about as powerful as you can get for something that's only 3.7 liters in volume. The ISK 110 is about *1/7th* the size of the Bitfenix Prodigy, which is 26.35 liters in volume.
> Better pics to come later.
> Specs:
> 3570K (undervolted), 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3, 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, 500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD


it would really be fun to try and water cool this LOL


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Here's my recent ITX build. This case is about as small as it gets for ITX cases, and the hardware below is about as powerful as you can get for something that's only 3.7 liters in volume. The ISK 110 is about *1/7th* the size of the Bitfenix Prodigy, which is 26.35 liters in volume.
> Better pics to come later.
> Specs:
> 3570K (undervolted), 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3, 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, 500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would really be fun to try and water cool this LOL
Click to expand...

Use an Apogee Drive II and modify the lid to fit a 180mm rad, problem solved. xD


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Here's my recent ITX build. This case is about as small as it gets for ITX cases, and the hardware below is about as powerful as you can get for something that's only 3.7 liters in volume. The ISK 110 is about *1/7th* the size of the Bitfenix Prodigy, which is 26.35 liters in volume.
> Better pics to come later.
> Specs:
> 3570K (undervolted), 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3, 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, 500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD
> ]


Hmm does the stock PSU not complain about power draws? IIRC a stock clock ivy quad at stock volts wont even boot.

I was thinking about using my ISK100 as a temporary housing for a 3770 as a portable VM lab and throw in a A10 5700 later


----------



## Awsan

Please take a look at my thread







Ready to go for my first ITX build


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It was Xyexz's build http://www.overclock.net/t/1295261/build-log-mini-elite-crusher-cooler-master-elite-120-advanced


Thanks







-


----------



## BodenM

Check out my new build log








[Build Log] Gaming/LAN PC on a Shoe-string budget


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Here's my recent ITX build. This case is about as small as it gets for ITX cases, and the hardware below is about as powerful as you can get for something that's only 3.7 liters in volume. The ISK 110 is about *1/7th* the size of the Bitfenix Prodigy, which is 26.35 liters in volume.
> Better pics to come later.
> Specs:
> 3570K (undervolted), 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3, 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, 500GB WD Scorpio Blue HDD
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm does the stock PSU not complain about power draws? IIRC a stock clock ivy quad at stock volts wont even boot.
> 
> I was thinking about using my ISK100 as a temporary housing for a 3770 as a portable VM lab and throw in a A10 5700 later
Click to expand...

No issues with the PSU. It booted and ran fine with everything at stock volts, but I undervolted the 3570K a bit anyway to reduce power draw and heat output.

However, do keep in mind that a 3770 would use a bit more power than a 3570K and so you may have to undervolt that chip on this PSU. If it doesn't work, though, you can get the PicoPSU-150 XT to replace the stock PSU.

A little more info here in my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1330425/build-log-antec-isk-110-tinier-than-tiny/0_100


----------



## OverClocker55

Change of plan guise. My Asus ROG laptop just got back from repairs and I'll be picking it up when I go back home. No need for my SG09 now


----------



## raptorxrx

But... A Mini-ITX would have so much more power....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> But... A Mini-ITX would have so much more power....


I know but then I would have to ship the case,parts keyboard,mouse and everything...







. But I can just keep my build at home and use my laptop while I'm across the USA


----------



## DaveG

Maybe not beastly according to some folks - but it certainly gets the job done for me!

Case: Silverstone SG05-450
Mobo: Asus P8Z77I-Deluxe
CPU: i5-3570k
GPU: EVGA GTX 660Ti SC
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 120GB
RAM: Coresair Vengeance LP 8GB
Case Fan: Enermax TB-Silence PWM
CPU Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2


















































Took me several hours to shorten the PSU wiring to an acceptable length (some of it done via cut & solder, others done by un-crimping the pins and soldering the shortened wires to the pins) - the GPU connector turned out well, the other's I'm not too impressed with, but it'll do for my first time sleeving.

I'm a little disappointed with the Fan Xpert function in the BIOS and that it'll only let the system fan get down to 60% duty cycle. Speedfan can control it acceptably, but it's still loud at boot, so I'll probably look for a quieter/slower fan.

I may also consider going to a MSI GTX 660Ti Twin Frozr design for less GPU noise, but I'm slightly concerned about a non-blower type cooler in this case.

Thoughts & critiques welcome!


----------



## raptorxrx

Verry nice


----------



## WALSRU

I definitely think it passes for beastly


----------



## Jimbags

wow love the setup man, love those asus itx boards and how they have put extra consideration into ocíng







also how doe the 660ti perform with the i5 ive been drooling over the asus version for a while now







if only i could afford it


----------



## OverClocker55

I changed my mind. I'll be making a build in the SG09 after all


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I changed my mind. I'll be making a build in the SG09 after all


----------



## DaveG

Thanks all!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> wow love the setup man, love those asus itx boards and how they have put extra consideration into ocíng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how doe the 660ti perform with the i5 ive been drooling over the asus version for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if only i could afford it


I can't complain - I haven't tinkered much with OC'ing this rig much, not sure if I will. It does everything I ask of it and then some. Thankfully I've given up the addiction that is benchmarking, so now I'm able to enjoy it


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Pulled the trigger on a new FM2 board - ASUS F2-A85-M PRO that will arrive on Wednesday. Returning my ASrock to newegg (Defective) on Monday. It's an early Christmas present *Blush*


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> wow love the setup man, love those asus itx boards and how they have put extra consideration into ocíng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how doe the 660ti perform with the i5 ive been drooling over the asus version for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if only i could afford it


By the way, the Asus VRM board doesn't provide any extra OC. It's just there to look weird and add marketing hype.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> By the way, the Asus VRM board doesn't provide any extra OC. It's just there to look weird and add marketing hype.


im pretty sure a *VRM* board would help with OC, as you could fit larger and more vrm's on it, for an itx board anyways where room is at a premium... it would also take some heat away i would think, do you have proof that it is pointless? have you used one? not starting a debate just asking?


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> im pretty sure a *VRM* board would help with OC, as you could fit larger and more vrm's on it, for an itx board anyways where room is at a premium... it would also take some heat away i would think, do you have proof that it is pointless? have you used one? not starting a debate just asking?


According to Jacob from EVGA the VRM board dosn't work. The VRMs effect is cancelled by the resistance because of the distance on the board. Atleast that's what I think he said.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> The VRMs effect is cancelled by the resistance because of the distance on the board.


Not sure how much sense that would make.. so any VRMs at that PCB distance wouldn't work?

Anyway, I had a weird problem with my P8Z77-I yesterday. Basically attached the antennae to improve signal response since I moved into a new apartment and the wireless router is a fair distance away.

The system wasn't booting after I shut down following brief use. It turns out screwing in the antennae shorted the back of the board, the case and/or antennae screws. I had to disassemble the entire system just to diagnose it.

Diagnosing shorts in mITX is an absolute nightmare...


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not sure how much sense that would make.. so any VRMs at that PCB distance wouldn't work?


Direct quote from Jacob over at the EVGA forums.

''Initially we looked into putting the VRM on a separate PCB, this allowed us to increase the VRM count because of the limited space.
Ultimately we found that this made the VRM performance a lot worse! If you think about it for a second... you have 8pin CPU power in on mainboard PCB, then it transfers over to daughter PCB, then back to the mainboard PCB! There is a big voltage drop because of this, ideally, the power phases should be as close to the CPU as possible.''


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> im pretty sure a *VRM* board would help with OC, as you could fit larger and more vrm's on it, for an itx board anyways where room is at a premium... it would also take some heat away i would think, do you have proof that it is pointless? have you used one? not starting a debate just asking?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Jacob from EVGA the VRM board dosn't work. The VRMs effect is cancelled by the resistance because of the distance on the board. Atleast that's what I think he said.
Click to expand...

Sure it's just resistance? At those switching speeds, high currents, and trace lengths, stray inductance seems like an issue, probably capacitance as well.

Anyway, certainly there are tradeoffs and advantages of using a riser board, but without the relevant experience and knowledge (I don't have either), it seems odd to trust a company rep on that matter when they have a competing product that uses option A instead of option B.

Note that Asus has all those busbar-looking pipes connecting the VRMs to the mainboard. They go all the way through the board (you can see the solder on the other side). Resistance of that portion should be pretty minimal. Anyway, if it works, it works, and that's what counts to the consumer. The biggest advantage is really just the layout, allowing people to use wide tower coolers if they wish, with correct orientation. I think that's a bigger deal than the performance difference on socket 1155. I mean, how much power you going to pull with a i7-2700k, never mind Ivy Bridge?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I've also read that the ASUS board doesn't yield much higher overclocks than the ASrock ITX board that a lot of people go for. EVGA was a little late to the game w/ there Mini ITX board..


----------



## DaveG

From my research before buying, the ASRock is just about as capable in OC'ing. I went with the Asus, even though I do not plan on OC it, for these main reasons:
1. Mini-PCIe slot - I was hesitant to limit myself to just one expansion slot, so getting a board with a Mini-PCIe slot give me room for further expansion down the line.
2. CPU socket placement - the socket is further away from the PCIx16 slot on this board leaving more possible cooler options. It can be argued the daughterboard negates some possibilities, but I knew going in that I wanted a Big Shuriken, as that's what I run on my HTPC so I know they're quiet and they work - can't run that cooler on the ASRock.
3. Brand recognition - may sound stupid to some, but I know what I'm getting with Asus. Never had ASRock, I may give them a chance in the future. Familiar is comfortable...


----------



## raptorxrx

Familiar is comfortable till you deal with ASUS'es customer service









You had several very good points.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> From my research before buying, the ASRock is just about as capable in OC'ing. I went with the Asus, even though I do not plan on OC it, for these main reasons:
> 1. Mini-PCIe slot - I was hesitant to limit myself to just one expansion slot, so getting a board with a Mini-PCIe slot give me room for further expansion down the line.
> 2. CPU socket placement - the socket is further away from the PCIx16 slot on this board leaving more possible cooler options. It can be argued the daughterboard negates some possibilities, but I knew going in that I wanted a Big Shuriken, as that's what I run on my HTPC so I know they're quiet and they work - can't run that cooler on the ASRock.
> 3. Brand recognition - may sound stupid to some, but I know what I'm getting with Asus. Never had ASRock, I may give them a chance in the future. Familiar is comfortable...


The asrock has a mini pcie slot, and a msata slot. The asus has bluetooth, the asrock socket is closer to the pcie slot, the asus if further. Forget OC potential, because it doesnt seem to make a difference. Asus has an _interesting_ placement of the sata slots. Asus customer service is sketchy to say the least. Asrock doesn't yet have the same respect other motherboard manufacturers have.

IDK each has their advantages though.


----------



## DNytAftr

Played with both boards before (w/ 2500k, pentium g620 and i3 3225) what i recall from my experience they are pretty similar for the most part. The asus in some cases _may_ require more voltage, overall both are very good boards, best to get the board that fits your needs (features, price, layout etc).









I uses the P8z77-i For my day to day since ive noticed that typical power usage is a bit lower. Although i did have to RMA the board once since i pushed it .. a bit to far on a OC in a hot environment, wouldn't start up again.







all has been fine since


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm ordering my SG09 in a couple days


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm ordering my SG09 in a couple days


Im hopefully doing a build in this case by Christmas, silverstone always makes the best cases.


----------



## inertianinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm ordering my SG09 in a couple days


Just ordered mine

SG-09
3570K
Maximus V Gene
Gigabyte 7970 Ghz Edition...and i might order a second


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm ordering my SG09 in a couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine
> 
> SG-09
> 3570K
> Maximus V Gene
> Gigabyte 7970 Ghz Edition...and i might order a second
Click to expand...

Nice! We want pics when it all arrives


----------



## WALSRU

If you do the research the only real reasons to buy the Asus board are BlueTooth and aircooling. I like how everyone backed me up


----------



## tigim101

Does anyone know if the MSI twin frozr 7950 would fit in an sg05?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Does anyone know if the MSI twin frozr 7950 would fit in an sg05?


Not unless you remove the GPU's shroud, but then the airflow from the fans will go all over the place instead of onto the heatsink. You could also cut a hole in the front of the case, but that's kinda ugly. I'd get a Coolermaster Elite 120 instead, it's not as expensive as the SG07/08, but will still accept long GPUs.


----------



## rockosmodlife

PS07 arrived!












I really do like this case, except for the fact that I ripped the RN121's because the wires were fugly, ill sleeve 'em or just not use them because come x-mas break ill put my system under water again.







(by that time I should have my 3570k







)


----------



## Fonne

Any here with the P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD ? - Is playing around with OC, and only got 2 PLL options - "Auto" or "+0.1", and really cant understand why ...



4800 Mhz @ SuperPi 32m is the best result on my 3770k right now, but is thinking about open it, and change the TIM - Really love all these small powerful system







- Never going back to normal ATX again ...


----------



## Jimbags

no one backed you up lol they had varied opinions


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Direct quote from Jacob over at the EVGA forums.
> ''Initially we looked into putting the VRM on a separate PCB, this allowed us to increase the VRM count because of the limited space.
> Ultimately we found that this made the VRM performance a lot worse! If you think about it for a second... you have 8pin CPU power in on mainboard PCB, then it transfers over to daughter PCB, then back to the mainboard PCB! There is a big voltage drop because of this, ideally, the power phases should be as close to the CPU as possible.''


Well ok then, sounds like you heard what you wanted to hear.

I'm not saying it's a bad motherboard, it's a very good one. After you drooled over the vrm-daughter-board I just wanted to point out the general consensus around here is that it does not give you any additional OC. The quote from EVGA, to me, clinches it. You know, because they're in the business of making motherboards and I'm not.

I picked the ASRock board and have run it up to 4.8ghz very easily. Grab the Asus, ASRock, or EVGA depending on which one has the layout and features you like. They are all good boards and seems like they OC very similarly (pending reviews on EVGA, but I would be shocked if they released a board that wasn't).


----------



## esseun

My Q07


More pics here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321828/build-log-lian-li-pc-q07-tiny-box


----------



## AbdullahG

I like how you can't see the motherboard.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> My Q07
> 
> More pics here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321828/build-log-lian-li-pc-q07-tiny-box


'

talk about tight squeeze!


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I like how you can't see the motherboard.


What motherboard???


----------



## golfergolfer

Hiya all I was just curious is there a SFX PSU (SFF what ever size it is, the smaller one) That could power a GTX 680, i5 2500K, small water cooling loop, and a few fans? As of right now I believe this is the best and I am about 99% sure it isnt enough to do it. Comments?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hiya all I was just curious is there a SFX PSU (SFF what ever size it is, the smaller one) That could power a GTX 680, i5 2500K, small water cooling loop, and a few fans? As of right now I believe this is the best and I am about 99% sure it isnt enough to do it. Comments?


That psu should be fine, im running my sig rig on a 450wat non-modular version no problems, pulling only 300 watts (from the wall) on load. The gtx 680, last i checked, uses about 30 watts more then the 670 so you should have no issue


----------



## OverClocker55

Now I'm debating...







I'm looking at the PS07B or SG09. I like the PS07B because it is a bit bigger but I also like the SG09 because its small.
I'll be using a H60 Push/Pull,all 4 ram slots,ssd,2 hard drives,gtx 680. Should I get the SG09 or PS07B ? Also the SG09 has a bag you can buy for it to transport it around. HMM what case is better for transporting and moving a lot + cooling


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hiya all I was just curious is there a SFX PSU (SFF what ever size it is, the smaller one) That could power a GTX 680, i5 2500K, small water cooling loop, and a few fans? As of right now I believe this is the best and I am about 99% sure it isnt enough to do it. Comments?


Sounds almost exactly like my build, Powered fine by the suggested silverstone gold


----------



## Fonne

I got the ST45SF-G and is running:

Asus Z77 mITX
EVGA GTX670 4GB SC
Intel i7-3770k
2x4GB Samsung 1600 Mhz
2x Samsung 128GB SSD

No problem


----------



## Nuzart

I'm using the same PSU, I'm pretty sure I heard/read somewhere that it can handle 650w. But don't quote me on that as its an unknown source, just something I think I remember hearing/seeing.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I'm using the same PSU, I'm pretty sure I heard/read somewhere that it can handle 650w. But don't quote me on that as its an unknown source, just something I think I remember hearing/seeing.


Not quite. These people had it running briefly at *580W* before it shut itself off
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-ST45SF-G-Power-Supply-Review/1662/9


----------



## Nuzart

Ah k, thought 650w seemed a bit too high. Either way, you can run a decent SLI/CF build off 500w. I had 2x 6970s and a 2600k, both overclocked and pulling only 500w from the wall.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Not quite. These people had it running briefly at *580W* before it shut itself off
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-ST45SF-G-Power-Supply-Review/1662/9


its not even a single 12v rail, together thats only 41A










They where lucky to even get anywhere close to 580


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its not even a single 12v rail, together thats only 41A


I think you got the wrong conclusion from the measurements named "+12VA" and "+12VB". It means they plugged one tester into the PCIe connector and another tester into the EPS connector. The whole PSU is basically a single 12V rail with the 5V and 3.3V split off as sub-circuits.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-ST45SF-G-Power-Supply-Review/1662/7
Quote:


> The +12VA and +12VB inputs listed below are the two +12 V independent inputs from our load tester. During this test, the +12VA and +12VB inputs were connected to the power supply's *single +12 V rail*.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well ok then, sounds like you heard what you wanted to hear.
> I'm not saying it's a bad motherboard, it's a very good one. After you drooled over the vrm-daughter-board I just wanted to point out the general consensus around here is that it does not give you any additional OC. The quote from EVGA, to me, clinches it. You know, because they're in the business of making motherboards and I'm not.
> I picked the ASRock board and have run it up to 4.8ghz very easily. Grab the Asus, ASRock, or EVGA depending on which one has the layout and features you like. They are all good boards and seems like they OC very similarly (pending reviews on EVGA, but I would be shocked if they released a board that wasn't).


no worries mate







dont wanna be a trouble maker but i wouldnt trust a rival board maker talking about the design of an oppositions board, reallly? is he gonna say "the asus board works great",
anyways were all welcome to our opinions







btw i did droool over that daughter board


----------



## WALSRU

I think you don't know much about EVGA. In general they're very enthusiast friendly, honest, and involved in their forums. We're talking about a relatively small (compared to Asus and Gigabyte) motherboard and AIB company, not a giant slimeball like NVidia.

Then again, I'm trying to use logic vs. "ooooooh shiny"









AND NOW FOR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT...

Really like the Fractal Node 304.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















The next time I see someone wanting to air-cool or H80 a Prodigy I'm recommending this thing instead. Very nice layout and compact.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think you got the wrong conclusion from the measurements named "+12VA" and "+12VB". It means they plugged one tester into the PCIe connector and another tester into the EPS connector. The whole PSU is basically a single 12V rail with the 5V and 3.3V split off as sub-circuits.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-ST45SF-G-Power-Supply-Review/1662/7


that really wasn't my point, its max rated is upto 494, so getting 580w out of a 450 claimed and 494w rated psu, is pretty darn amazing.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next time I see someone wanting to air-cool or H80 a Prodigy I'm recommending this thing instead. Very nice layout and compact.


Why only air cool?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/build-log-node-project/


----------



## longroadtrip

I really like the Node 304...really nice looking case...nice work WALSRU







and really creative use of space Nuzart!


----------



## dbterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Why only air cool?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/build-log-node-project/


i believe he is saying that air cooling or h80 in a prodigy would be a waste of space, the node is much more compact for those parts. I dont think he is saying the Node isn't watercooling friendly.


----------



## audioholic

Thinking about getting an EVGA Stinger, but can't see how to make the sata connections make decent cable management. Thoughts on this guys before I pull the trigger? The board will go into a BF Prodigy.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbterp*
> 
> i believe he is saying that air cooling or h80 in a prodigy would be a waste of space, the node is much more compact for those parts. I dont think he is saying the Node isn't watercooling friendly.


Yeah I realise that, just having a go


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Why only air cool?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/build-log-node-project/


Your build is sick bro, I've been drooling over this pic











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbterp*
> 
> i believe he is saying that air cooling or h80 in a prodigy would be a waste of space, the node is much more compact for those parts. I dont think he is saying the Node isn't watercooling friendly.


You read my mind, that's what I was getting at


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Your build is sick bro, I've been drooling over this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, that's what I was getting at


yessss Monsoon fittings.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> no worries mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont wanna be a trouble maker but i wouldnt trust a rival board maker talking about the design of an oppositions board, reallly? is he gonna say "the asus board works great",
> anyways were all welcome to our opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i did droool over that daughter board


EVGA told a friend of mine that he should buy a RIVE over their X79 FTW lol. Their customer support is honest and literally top notch. Some companies advertise 30 minute response times via E-mail - EVGA actually responds that fast.


----------



## 996gt2

Some more pics of my ISK 110 build:





































Build log with more pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1330425/build-log-antec-isk-110-tinier-than-tiny/0_100


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... that may very well be the smallest one in the club


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Some more pics of my ISK 110 build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log with more pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1330425/build-log-antec-isk-110-tinier-than-tiny/0_100


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Fonne

Very nice build, a powerful little box


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

That ISK looks like an absolutely phenomenal case. You can pack a lot of power into that thing! Heck you could build a Trinity based system in there and have a rig capable of gaming.

Where's your HDD/SSD?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> That psu should be fine, im running my sig rig on a 450wat non-modular version no problems, pulling only 300 watts (from the wall) on load. The gtx 680, last i checked, uses about 30 watts more then the 670 so you should have no issue


Seems like so little power to be running that set up. Is anything over clocked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Sounds almost exactly like my build, Powered fine by the suggested silverstone gold


Interesting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> I got the ST45SF-G and is running:
> Asus Z77 mITX
> EVGA GTX670 4GB SC
> Intel i7-3770k
> 2x4GB Samsung 1600 Mhz
> 2x Samsung 128GB SSD
> No problem


Interesting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Not quite. These people had it running briefly at *580W* before it shut itself off
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-ST45SF-G-Power-Supply-Review/1662/9


Very Interesting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Ah k, thought 650w seemed a bit too high. Either way, you can run a decent SLI/CF build off 500w. I had 2x 6970s and a 2600k, both overclocked and pulling only 500w from the wall.


Even more interesting but was this at load or idle? If I am not mistaken a 6970 at idle uses about 140 X 2 = 280 (stock) This is about the same as a single 680 (270) So if you were able to run two 6790's over clocked and a 2600k over clocked with out blowing up this PSU then that is quite amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that really wasn't my point, its max rated is upto 494, so getting 580w out of a 450 claimed and 494w rated psu, is pretty darn amazing.


This is very amazing

Basically what I am thinking now is that it will work for a non over clocked system no problem. But I am afraid once it gets over clocked that there will be a chance it wont be able to support the required amount of power. And even if it does that means it would be running at max output which cant be good for it? This would lead to more noise, and shorter life am I right? How loud are these PSU's actually? (yes noise levels are suggestive but I am going for a quite pc here as well.) I really want this to work out but I dont believe enough in this little PSU to put out that kind of power... How about in your opinions? Would you personally run this type of over clocked system on this PSU? Also how do you get the actual power connectors needed for a 680?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> That ISK looks like an absolutely phenomenal case. You can pack a lot of power into that thing! Heck you could build a Trinity based system in there and have a rig capable of gaming.


It really is an amazing case, so tiny considering the kind of powerful hardware that can fit inside.

Since the quad-core A10s are 100W TDP, they're probably beyond the ability of the stock PSU. But with a PicoPSU-150 XT, it would work great in an ISK 110.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> It really is an amazing case, so tiny considering the kind of powerful hardware that can fit inside.
> Since the quad-core A10s are 100W TDP, they're probably beyond the ability of the stock PSU. But with a PicoPSU-150 XT, it would work great in an ISK 110.


Yea, or a A10-5700 which is a 65W processor. Where's the HDD/SSD in the case???


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> It really is an amazing case, so tiny considering the kind of powerful hardware that can fit inside.
> Since the quad-core A10s are 100W TDP, they're probably beyond the ability of the stock PSU. But with a PicoPSU-150 XT, it would work great in an ISK 110.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, or a A10-5700 which is a 65W processor. Where's the HDD/SSD in the case???
Click to expand...

Behind the mobo, fits up to 2 2.5" drives behind there AFAIK


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> It really is an amazing case, so tiny considering the kind of powerful hardware that can fit inside.
> Since the quad-core A10s are 100W TDP, they're probably beyond the ability of the stock PSU. But with a PicoPSU-150 XT, it would work great in an ISK 110.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, or a A10-5700 which is a 65W processor. Where's the HDD/SSD in the case???
Click to expand...

I've got a pic of the drives mounted in the build thread


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> That psu should be fine, im running my sig rig on a 450wat non-modular version no problems, pulling only 300 watts (from the wall) on load. The gtx 680, last i checked, uses about 30 watts more then the 670 so you should have no issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like so little power to be running that set up. Is anything over clocked?
Click to expand...

The cpu is OCed to to 4.7-4.9 (change it time to time







) and the gpu has a light overclock to it.







Ram is currently at 2133


----------



## OverClocker55

WOW GUYS..So the same case almost!
1 is FT03 flipped sideways. 2 is SG09


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> WOW GUYS..So the same case almost!
> 1 is FT03 flipped sideways. 2 is SG09


Not really. They might look similar, but the airflow setup is completely different and is superior in the SG09.


----------



## b0z0

LoL. Why do you have to use my picture Overclocker55


----------



## WALSRU

I love the FT03! Still working on my acrylic version, correspondence has been slow...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> LoL. Why do you have to use my picture Overclocker55


Cause yours is sideways!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

My F2A85-M Pro arrived and I am absolutely happy with the purchase. The board is aesthetically pleasing and it has a bunch of great features including a BIOS Flashback button allowing you to flash your BIOS by plugging a USB stick into the back of the motherboard and hitting a button which also makes crippling your BIOS virtually impossible. The board also seemed a lot more durable than any other board I've owned - it had virtually no flex what so ever when installing RAM or plugging in my power supply plugs. I was able to overclock my Samsung magic RAM and was able to enable hybrid crossfire w/o issue! Let's not forget.. NO PCI! Yay. Pictures of my whole system later on - here's a blurry mobo pick :{


----------



## kyismaster

http://www.overclock.net/t/1332656/bitfenix-prodigy

seems like im getting rid of my prodigy for a fractal design


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1332656/bitfenix-prodigy
> seems like im getting rid of my prodigy for a fractal design


Node 304?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1332656/bitfenix-prodigy
> seems like im getting rid of my prodigy for a fractal design


How come?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How come?


Probably because the prodigy is giant.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Probably because the prodigy is giant.


Bigger than a NZXT Vulcan or SG09B?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How come?


sponsorship
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Probably because the prodigy is giant.


- sorta and not really
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Node 304?


Define r4 with window - titanium


----------



## HPE1000

Still using mitx z77e itx?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Still using mitx z77e itx?


yeah,

I kinda found that smaller boards look better in bigger cases.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yeah,
> I kinda found that smaller boards look better in bigger cases.


Like tmaven on the owners club?


----------



## OverClocker55

So I'm getting the SG09B and the bag from Silverstone that way I can take it on the airplane!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I'm getting the SG09B and the bag from Silverstone that way I can take it on the airplane!


Are we sure aio watercoolers are good to take up to high altitudes? I have seen a ton of people say that it is not smart.

I know airplanes are pressurized and everything, but I have seen people saying its not safe, although I dont believe them.


----------



## void

I want to do this too, but after seeing 996gt2's ISK110 build I might just build a second ultra portable PC with an APU or Haswell if the iGPU is decent.


----------



## OverClocker55

I would be taking the H60,gpu ram and cpu out. Just bringing the psu,case and drives, Everything else will be shipped and gpu and cpu in my backpack.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I would be taking the H60,gpu ram and cpu out. Just bringing the psu,case and drives, Everything else will be shipped and gpu and cpu in my backpack.


Where did you find the Sugo bag or did you order it straight from Silverstone?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Like tmaven on the owners club?


AHAHAHAH. dear lord, i hope the DR4 isnt that big.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are we sure aio watercoolers are good to take up to high altitudes? I have seen a ton of people say that it is not smart.
> I know airplanes are pressurized and everything, but I have seen people saying its not safe, although I dont believe them.


i dunno, thats the only reason i didn't buy a AIO


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Where did you find the Sugo bag or did you order it straight from Silverstone?


Search for Silverstone Sugo bag. Its pretty awesome!

Also think about it. Corsair will ship there units 1 day air. So I think its ok to put them on a plane.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Bigger than a NZXT Vulcan or SG09B?


Yes and Yes. I've said it here before but after I got the case and sat it next to my brother's Vulcan I was all . . . ಠ_ಠ


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yes and Yes. I've said it here before but after I got the case and sat it next to my brother's Vulcan I was all . . . ಠ_ಠ


Pics Please ಠ_ಠ


----------



## WALSRU

One minute I think I might have one on the camera


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> One minute I think I might have one on the camera


Awesome!


----------



## WALSRU

Alright, I should have but I never purposely took a picture of the two side by side. This one is from a couple weeks ago when we LAN'ed in my parent's basement (I don't live there or I'd take a pic right now).

(pardon the blurriness I zoomed way in and cropped it)


----------



## void

Wow I don't recall seeing the Prodigy next to any mATX case for comparison before, it really is big.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Wow I don't recall seeing the Prodigy next to any mATX case for comparison before, it really is big.


yep


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Wow I don't recall seeing the Prodigy next to any mATX case for comparison before, it really is big.


Agreed. I saw a Prodigy in person the other day and my first thought was that it was absolutely huge for a mini-ITX case. Sure it can fit a lot of stuff inside, but so can several micro ATX cases which are around the same size as the Prodigy.

I think that if you're going to go with an ITX motherboard and accept all of its limitations (2 RAM slots, 1 PCIE slot, etc), then you should at least take advantage of what ITX offers and get a small case. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Wow I don't recall seeing the Prodigy next to any mATX case for comparison before, it really is big.


its basically a doublewide MATX lol


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Alright, I should have but I never purposely took a picture of the two side by side. This one is from a couple weeks ago when we LAN'ed in my parent's basement (I don't live there or I'd take a pic right now).
> (pardon the blurriness I zoomed way in and cropped it)


This is exactly why I went mATX. 3 more expansion slots and about the same size







I don't see a need for a mITX case to be that size. I also don't see a point to watercooling on mITX boards...Half of them don't even have VRM cooling. I'm pretty sure my PS07 is smaller than my Vulcan was.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its basically a doublewide MATX lol


haha, great analogy


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> haha, great analogy


I swear if you flipped the mobo tray side ways you can fit 2x psu's in the front and 2x MATX boards + pci slots on both sides! lol. i mean jeez. its wider than my NZXT phantom full.


----------



## OverClocker55

The SG09B is so good looking


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> The SG09B is so good looking


Eh, I never thought that personally, but its a matter of opinion.


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah, I thought the SG09 is the ugliest case from Silverstone I've ever seen. It's like they accidentally hired some HAF designers. It's a crying shame, too, because it has an astounding configuration.


----------



## alcal

A pic of my new TJ08-e build. Crammed two 3.5" drives, two SSD's, an 18cm PSU, a fillport behind the motherboard tray and a 6990 in there. Not as dense as some of the awesome builds in here, but my fingers ache nonetheless from so much tight-space-work


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, I thought the SG09 is the ugliest case from Silverstone I've ever seen. It's like they accidentally hired some HAF designers. It's a crying shame, too, because it has an astounding configuration.


Yeah, when I saw it I was very disappointed with how bad it looked.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, I thought the SG09 is the ugliest case from Silverstone I've ever seen. It's like they accidentally hired some HAF designers. It's a crying shame, too, because it has an astounding configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when I saw it I was very disappointed with how bad it looked.
Click to expand...

It looks godly


----------



## hermitmaster

I just moved into the new case last week. Love it!


----------



## OverClocker55

Pretty awesome! Is the 670 pcb blue or black/brown?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Pretty awesome! Is the 670 pcb blue or black/brown?


Blue.







I would have preferred black.


----------



## rossb

I like the looks of the SG09 - it's grown on me. In fact I've bought one. It looks functional and purposeful. The Fractal Node 304 it replaces looked far more stylish but just wasn't as functional.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> A pic of my new TJ08-e build. Crammed two 3.5" drives, two SSD's, an 18cm PSU, a fillport behind the motherboard tray and a 6990 in there. Not as dense as some of the awesome builds in here, but my fingers ache nonetheless from so much tight-space-work


That's actually quite gorgeous. Love the copper! Is that the Performance PC window?


----------



## GoldenTree

remove the harddrive cage i looks like you are not using it will have more airflow and look a lot nicer


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I just moved into the new case last week. Love it!


I have the PS07 which is the exact same case w/ a plastic front panel and I love mine too! Some scratches on the side panels already though







and I was being careful.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> remove the harddrive cage i looks like you are not using it will have more airflow and look a lot nicer


I am using it to support the GPU and help direct some airflow up there. I may try taking it out to check temps and see if it's any quieter.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Like tmaven on the owners club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well... I'm sure that's nothing compared to my rig... lol



Well I know going smaller seems like a good idea for my next rig...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its basically a doublewide MATX lol


I call it a Fat mini tower personally lol


----------



## HPE1000

I love my size comparisons, its so cute








I guess I should stop beating around the bush and maybe get a gtx670 for christmas.


----------



## rainbowhash

May I come along? Stock cooling on CPU is temporary until I get the materials to fit in the Antec 620




Camera is on a phone, sorry about the mediocre quality. Speccy will follow when it's downloaded.


----------



## WALSRU

Looks solid, though having it that close to the edge of my desk would worry me!


----------



## HPE1000

Can anyone validate that the corsair h55 is truely silent? My thermaltake water 2.0 performer might find itself on ebay and I might get one of those, because the tt is not silent, although it isn't loud by any means.




That is pump noise, the fan isnt running loud enough to be heard.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can anyone validate that the corsair h55 is truely silent? My thermaltake water 2.0 performer might find itself on ebay and I might get one of those, because the tt is not silent, although it isn't loud by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pump noise, the fan isnt running loud enough to be heard.


Hey HPE1000, do you happen to have a build log? I couldnt see one in your threads. Just wondering because it looks like you fit the AIO cooler, 3.5 inch and 2.5 inch drive, and have room for a gtx 670. Or if you have pics of it inside, and how you fitted the harddrive and ssd? Thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, gtx670 for christmas I suppose. I moved the ssd now, but it will be going back some time. I took it off the psu because I thought it was slightly hot hitting 36c some days when the sun was shining down on the computer, but temps didnt change when I moved it elsewhere so I am just going to stick it back I guess.








lol, there will be 0% space wasted with a 670 in there. When I get the gtx670 I will also get a 60mm fan to put in the top back of the case next to the psu pushing air up and out of the case for extra ventilation (picture 4 for reference), and maybe a slim fan to put on the other side where the ssd is now for even more air movement.
The desktop drive was something I contemplated for over a month, but I decided to do it, and I am happy with it, its actually very sturdy with that ghetto rigged holder I made.


----------



## Volkswagen

Man HPE1000 you really make me want to go miniITX and get the SG05 B.....If/when I go miniITX the SG05 has always been the case I would want









In order to do that I would need to part with the following

TJ08E-B
Gene Z IV Z68
Corsair AX 850 W PSU
and I would need to sacrifice my Titanium HD sound card
and I would need to get a reference 670/680 as my Gigabyte Windforce will not fit the case









Other solution for $40 shipped atm from newegg is the CM 120 Elite case...Bigger then the SG05 but it would allow me to keep my GTX 670 and possibly my AX 850W PSU but I imagine wiring would be hard since the cables are long. Could get one of the Silverstone PSU's with the short cable set to help with that. One way or another this would be the cheaper option especially after reselling my old stuff.

Decisions Decissions


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Man HPE1000 you really make me want to go miniITX and get the SG05 B.....If/when I go miniITX the SG05 has always been the case I would want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do that I would need to part with the following
> TJ08E-B
> Gene Z IV Z68
> Corsair AX 850 W PSU
> and I would need to sacrifice my Titanium HD sound card
> and I would need to get a reference 670/680 as my Gigabyte Windforce will not fit the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other solution for $40 shipped atm from newegg is the CM 120 Elite case...Bigger then the SG05 but it would allow me to keep my GTX 670 and possibly my AX 850W PSU but I imagine wiring would be hard since the cables are long. Could get one of the Silverstone PSU's with the short cable set to help with that. One way or another this would be the cheaper option especially after reselling my old stuff.
> Decisions Decissions


Yeah, some aftermarket coolers work though, apparently the galaxy gtx670 is the same length as the reference ones which I think I will get. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162118
I would say cm120 in your situation and not have to bother with selling the psu since you have one.
Ultimately this is your decision









p.s. if the galaxy is a little too long, I will cut the case up a little bit. I can cut the metal between the case and the front panel (a little hard to explain) some people have even gone as far as cutting all the way through and having their cards stick out the front lol like this


----------



## Volkswagen

a reference 680 will fit just fine with no need to cut the case- that may be the option that I go with- will see. One way or another I am ready for a new adventure and need something new/different on my desk to look at


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop drive was something I contemplated for over a month, but I decided to do it, and I am happy with it, its actually very sturdy with that ghetto rigged holder I made.


Hey, HPE, how exactly did you mount that 3.5" drive there? Is it a super easy mod (I have literally no tools) or is it more difficult? I'm wondering because currently my 3.5" drive is hanging from the PSU with velcro and super-size zip-ties. I'd feel better if it was bolted down somewhere.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Hey, HPE, how exactly did you mount that 3.5" drive there? Is it a super easy mod (I have literally no tools) or is it more difficult? I'm wondering because currently my 3.5" drive is hanging from the PSU with velcro and super-size zip-ties. I'd feel better if it was bolted down somewhere.


It's not bolted, one side is sitting on the fan on the rad, and the other side is sitting on a bunch of velcro strips I stacked to the correct height. Still works great though









see, one side on the velcro, one side on the fan

I could have made a metal plate to mount it on, but I also have no tools, and this would reduce vibration in my opinion, because its sitting on plastic and fabric.

I was contemplating also using velcro stickers to attach to the top of the case and to the harddrive to hold it, but that would have made removing the top rather difficult.


----------



## a pet rock

Oh. That looks even less secure than my setup...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Oh. That looks even less secure than my setup...


why? the velcro is flexible and serves as a great retention system


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Oh. That looks even less secure than my setup...


Its sturdy, I can even make a little cage for it if I want to.


----------



## a pet rock

Well it's basically just sitting on top of it with velcro keeping it from moving forwards or backwards. My setup has a 3" square pad of velcro securing it to the PSU with additional zip-ties for support. Frankly, I like mine better. I have to travel across the state relatively frequently, and this just doesn't look like it'd take driving, let alone being turned upside down, well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Well it's basically just sitting on top of it with velcro keeping it from moving forwards or backwards. My setup has a 3" square pad of velcro securing it to the PSU with additional zip-ties for support. Frankly, I like mine better. I have to travel across the state relatively frequently, and this just doesn't look like it'd take driving, let alone being turned upside down, well.


then put foam blocks on each side = profit.


----------



## Artlaw

I don't know if this is beastly enough.

I am just finishing my first build and looking for some feedback. Its an x79 for video editing. Its in a Lian Li V355 case. Its watercooled. It has a 3930k, 32gig ram, a gtx580 and 3 SSD drives. It will be a hackintosh.




my build log is here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1332877/build-log-watercooled-lian-li-v355-build


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artlaw*
> 
> I don't know if this is beastly enough... watercooled... 3930k, 32gig ram, a gtx580


Don't be modest! I'm presuming that for CUDA, the 580 is still better than the games-oriented 680 right?


----------



## Artlaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Don't be modest! I'm presuming that for CUDA, the 580 is still better than the games-oriented 680 right?


Yes the 580 (fermi) is the best for video.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artlaw*
> 
> I don't know if this is beastly enough.
> I am just finishing my first build and looking for some feedback. Its an x79 for video editing. Its in a Lian Li V355 case. Its watercooled. It has a 3930k, 32gig ram, a gtx580 and 3 SSD drives. It will be a hackintosh.
> 
> 
> my build log is here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1332877/build-log-watercooled-lian-li-v355-build


lol not beastly enough....right. that build is sweet man. One of my favorite cases, I love lian li clean simple design. I just wish they made an sg05 competitor with a slightly better interior design for mounting coolers.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> lol not beastly enough....right. that build is sweet man. One of my favorite cases, I love lian li clean simple design. I just wish they made an sg05 competitor with a slightly better interior design for mounting coolers.


the reason it's so hard to compete with SG05 is because there aren't much wasted space in the SG05 design in the 1st place. you cant improve upon something that is almost perfect in space efficiency there is only so many ways you can put together a jigsaw puzzle and still make it work







.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the reason it's so hard to compete with SG05 is because there aren't much wasted space in the SG05 design in the 1st place. you cant improve upon something that is almost perfect in space efficiency there is only so many ways you can put together a jigsaw puzzle and still make it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


>___> Kinda makes me wanna see if I landed that sponsorship with silverstone.


----------



## dbterp

sg05 is really tempting. I've been set on purchasing the ft03 mini for quite sometime. I know its way expensive, but i like the silver aluminum panels and to my knowledge that smallest footprint on a desk before getting into a different category. The sg05 seems like the logical choice though...plus its so shoeboxy


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbterp*
> 
> sg05 is really tempting. I've been set on purchasing the ft03 mini for quite sometime. I know its way expensive, but i like the silver aluminum panels and to my knowledge that smallest footprint on a desk before getting into a different category. The sg05 seems like the logical choice though...plus its so shoeboxy


I personally like its shape and design a lot actually, it doesn't have that *"OH LOOK AT ME I AM 12"* kind of look to it haha


----------



## WALSRU

We already have too many sg05s in this thread, get the ft03


----------



## WiSK

I have both cases and although I love my SG05 the FT03-mini just looks stunning. Can hardly wait for my xmas bonus to start putting hardware in it. It's quite a bit bigger in volume, but the small footprint makes it seem somehow smaller. It's also much easier to fit an H60 in it while keeping all the drive bays.


----------



## calvinbui

i7 3770K
EVGA GTX 680
Zotac Z77-ITX MOBO
240GB Crucial M4 SSD (running Windows)
90GB Intel SSD (running Mac OS X)
80GB Intel MSATA SSD (running Ubuntu)
2TB Seagate Barracuda (for storing games)
Got one sata port left for something special later on
16GB 1600Mhz RAM
Corsair H80
WiFi+Bluetooth built in on motherboard
Fans: SP120 and X-Silent 140

CPU Temp: 68 Load
GPU Temp: 82 Load


----------



## She loved E

^^damn dude! by my count thats 3 computers in 1/2 a case.


----------



## Miptzi

here's mine Node 304, assembled just now....

the base combo will be updated, but for now it delivers!





- Fractal Node 304
- 3x2TB Western Digital Caviar green and Seagate Barracudas
- 1x1TB Samsung 103SJ
- 1x128GB Corsair Nova SSD
- Mobo Zotac ITX 1156 H55 WIfi (temp)
- 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance 2000mhz (temp)
- GTX660ti MSI Power Ed.
- cpu 1156 Core i3 540 (temp)
- Corsair HX650
- Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS ( dont fit, using stock now)


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui*
> 
> 
> i7 3770K
> EVGA GTX 680
> Zotac Z77-ITX MOBO
> 240GB Crucial M4 SSD (running Windows)
> 90GB Intel SSD (running Mac OS X)
> 80GB Intel MSATA SSD (running Ubuntu)
> 2TB Seagate Barracuda (for storing games)
> Got one sata port left for something special later on
> 16GB 1600Mhz RAM
> Corsair H80
> WiFi+Bluetooth built in on motherboard
> Fans: SP120 and X-Silent 140
> CPU Temp: 68 Load
> GPU Temp: 82 Load


Whats your CPU clocked at? Also is that the normal way for mounting a 3.5 inch drive? It looks modded. AND how did you fit an h80 in there? And if im correct is that the non-modular 450w powersupply you are using? Youre making me want the mini again, but its more expensive D=


----------



## HPE1000

Guys, we need to vote for compact splash by She Loved E for MOTM!







http://www.overclock.net/t/1305343/scratch-build-compact-splash-mitx-3770k-watercooled-cpu-gpu/0_30

I think polls go up today.


----------



## HPE1000

Okay people, polls up! Vote for Compact Splash!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay people, polls up! Vote for Compact Splash!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


Voted!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Voted!


----------



## MoMurda

Also voted!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay people, polls up! Vote for Compact Splash!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


Could a SFF build take MOTM for once? It's up to you all


----------



## tigim101

VOTED!

SFF OR DIE


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Could a SFF build take MOTM for once? It's up to you all


Lets just hope for the best, so far so good. It's blowing the competition out of the water!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> VOTED!
> 
> SFF OR DIE


Yep THIS^


----------



## Shrak

Downsized my rig from an FT02 to a PS07, love the case.

Currently waiting to buy a pump for my custom loop ( RX240 in the front, and a 120 in the rear ), so just an h80 until then.





Sleeving the power supply when I find time, was supposed to be this weekend but something came up. And have another 460 to go in as well ( just lazy on that, lol ).


----------



## HPE1000

Come on people! Lets go for a blowout! http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now

Project Splash or go home!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Downsized my rig from an FT02 to a PS07, love the case.
> 
> Currently waiting to buy a pump for my custom loop ( RX240 in the front, and a 120 in the rear ), so just an h80 until then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving the power supply when I find time, was supposed to be this weekend but something came up. And have another 460 to go in as well ( just lazy on that, lol ).


Nice rig haha. Saw the pics on amazon before here


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice rig haha. Saw the pics on amazon before here


Figured someone would see those


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Come on people! Lets go for a blowout! http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now
> Project Splash or go home!


Voted


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Come on people! Lets go for a blowout! http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now
> Project Splash or go home!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Voted


Haha, heck yeah... thanks a lot guys! Lovin all the support from other ITX owners (esp Z77E guys







) .

One of my favorite things about SFF is you can get the same horsepower as with bigger builds but in most cases its a lot cheaper. And when your wife/gf tells you its cute its not an insult.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> And when your wife/gf tells you its cute its not an insult.


That depends on how you look at it


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> here's mine Node 304, assembled just now....
> the base combo will be updated, but for now it delivers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Fractal Node 304
> - 3x2TB Western Digital Caviar green and Seagate Barracudas
> - 1x1TB Samsung 103SJ
> - 1x128GB Corsair Nova SSD
> - Mobo Zotac ITX 1156 H55 WIfi (temp)
> - 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance 2000mhz (temp)
> - GTX660ti MSI Power Ed.
> - cpu 1156 Core i3 540 (temp)
> - Corsair HX650
> - Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS ( dont fit, using stock now)


Remove that HDD-bracket that is going over the GPU, better airflow.


----------



## BodenM

Ordered a Silverstone Sugo SG09 and some other bits, picking them up on Tuesday








Yes, pics will be taken


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Remove that HDD-bracket that is going over the GPU, better airflow.


all calbes are hiding there, and the vga is a little bent for the time I used it on a normal tower case. The bracket is pushing it back to normal state....
also the card never hits 55ºC with the auto fan..... good enough


----------



## xyexz

Wow haven't checked this thread in forever, ugh so much reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Looking forward to this, I'm amazed we haven't seen this case explode like the Prodigy. It's laid out like the Sugo series but uses a full sized PSU and optical drive. That, along with being 50 bucks seriously lowers the barrier to SFF cases.


Yeah this case really is awesome and I can't believe more people aren't biting on it, it's able to take on lots of mods and fits awesome hardware and super cheap - definitely beats out Silverstone's offerings on price and functionality IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Has been looking a long time now, but just cant find it ... There was a small build (Something like a Cooler Master Elite 120) that was cooling the hole system with a single 120mm RAD in push/pull - Any that can find it ?
> Is thinking about cooling my system with a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Single 140mm in push/pull so would love to here some temp from him ....


If you have anymore questions about my build feel free to comment in my build log or pm me, I'm going to do an update soon since I replaced the 3570k CPU with a 2700k cpu, need to re-do temp screens etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> May I come along? Stock cooling on CPU is temporary until I get the materials to fit in the Antec 620
> 
> 
> Camera is on a phone, sorry about the mediocre quality. Speccy will follow when it's downloaded.


Sweet looking build man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> all calbes are hiding there, and the vga is a little bent for the time I used it on a normal tower case. The bracket is pushing it back to normal state....
> also the card never hits 55ºC with the auto fan..... good enough


Awesome build and great temps









Also, voting for Splash on MOTM, everyone should do this - MOAR VOTES!


----------



## WALSRU

Need a favor here!

I got emailed a sketchup file but there's no way I'm going to throw the red flag to IT that I'm installing a viewer on my work computer and it's 8 hours before I can view it at home. Can anyone open the file for me and send me some screen caps?

EDIT: Got this figured out, thanks for the responses!


----------



## WALSRU

Updates on my acrylic case, getting closer to reality:





It's still a little wide and deep for my liking. Maybe we can shave the dimensions down an inch.


----------



## Shrak

Downsize the top fan, exhaust doesn't need to be that big










Dropping it down to a 140 or 120 will give you plenty of room to make it smaller.


----------



## WALSRU

I totally agree, I think it should look more like this:


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good but I agree don't need that big of a fan on the top


----------



## WALSRU

I might even step down to that 450w Silverstone SFX psu, just to keep the dimensions down. Seems like it should run my components no problem.


----------



## Shrak

It should, 450w is plenty enough to run any modern single gpu system with little to no problem. If you do that and the top fan you could make the width the size of the board + 1 PCIe slot ( for dual slot cards ), then bring the depth all the way down to the PSU + front fans + cable connector room and it should make for a pretty slim case


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah keep in mind there would be a radiator behind those front fans. Still with the slimmer PSU (though I really like my current one, it's a shame) I could keep push/pull and chop it down.


----------



## OverClocker55

Just buy a custom case from Dwood


----------



## WALSRU

Dwood huh? I had been emailing back and forth with someone else but it's slow going. I'll send him a PM just to see what he has to say about what I've got so far.

Edit: Hey he responded back already, I'm impressed


----------



## Shrak

Ah, didn't see the radiator before ( assumed it was going to be air ), but even so the SFX PSU should free you up an extra 2-3 inches I believe, which may not be much but adds up


----------



## HPE1000

People, VOTE COMPACT SPLASH!!!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## a pet rock

Looks like Compact Splash is still in the lead! I think this is the first time SFF has even come close to winning MotM, yes?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Looks like Compact Splash is still in the lead! I think this is the first time SFF has even come close to winning MotM, yes?


Yeah, we still need more people voting though, first day ended at it having 75% of the vote, then 60%, now 46%, it will be crazy close if we dont get more people voting for it








WE NEED MOAR VOTES!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Looks like Compact Splash is still in the lead! I think this is the first time SFF has even come close to winning MotM, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we still need more people voting though, first day ended at it having 75% of the vote, then 60%, now 46%, it will be crazy close if we dont get more people voting for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED MOAR VOTES!!!
Click to expand...

MOAR VOTES OR UR DED TO THIS THREAD


----------



## WALSRU

I voted!

(Because it deserves to win)


----------



## Shrak

I voted









Amazing little rig, the only thing that bothers me is the air vents being lopsided ( one making room for the radiators top, and the other going the other way making room for the motherboard ), just drives my OCD crazy with them not being in line


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing little rig, the only thing that bothers me is the air vents being lopsided ( one making room for the radiators top, and the other going the other way making room for the motherboard ), just drives my OCD crazy with them not being in line


asymmetry can be cool you know


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> asymmetry can be cool you know


But that car is symmetrical









The lines are straight, the back spine comes down meets at a cross, and continues below in the same position where it left off above the horizontal like.



But if it was offset in all directions the car would be downright ugly;



Same with the case, the top 240 rad is aligned towards one side, then all of a sudden 180 and they're aligned with the other side, it doesn't follow the same line at that point







( again, my OCD )


----------



## tigim101

lol I see, could you link an image where it shows what youre talking about it? I couldnt see anything that looked like that.

EDIT: Do you mean how the grill on the front is towards the right, and then the grill for the large rad is towards the left? I actually think it looks nice that way, the case would look slightly one-sided if it was one line, unless he centered the grills. Or maybe not, id have to see it for myself


----------



## Shrak

That's how I see it...

I notice things I probably shouldn't notice









Beautiful case, and I wouldn't mind one myself if I ever decide to go smaller than mATX, but my OCD kills me sometimes


----------



## funfortehfun

You know, if everything were symmetrical, it would be a bland world. Sure OCD gets me when things aren't straight but oftentimes little accents give spice.


----------



## MoMurda

Then the Rads wouldnt fit.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Then the Rads wouldnt fit.


Leave logic out of this!


----------



## MoMurda




----------



## BodenM

Picked up my SG09 today, nice little case! Word of warning here though, if your motherboard has the CPU socket basically right next to the edge of the board, large air coolers simply will not fit with their shrouds/fans on; like my Thermaltake Frio OCK, which I discovered 15min ago. I ended up removing the shroud and fans and running it semi-passively, with the top 180mm fan blowing directly down on the board.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Picked up my SG09 today, nice little case! Word of warning here though, if your motherboard has the CPU socket basically right next to the edge of the board, large air coolers simply will not fit with their shrouds/fans on; like my Thermaltake Frio OCK, which I discovered 15min ago. I ended up removing the shroud and fans and running it semi-passively, with the top 180mm fan blowing directly down on the board.


Got some pics?


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, so it was going to be impossible to get a gtx670 that was not reference and get screwed on the price, so I think I will just grab a 660ti for 300$ and get AC3 for free with it. I really dont think around 150$ more warrants the 4-10 fps, (I know up to 15 or so in some cases) in my opinion. So I think I am going to get this baby right here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162119

None of the aftermarket coolers on the 670 were 10" total, except for the galaxy version of the 670, which was 150$ more than the exact same galaxy cooler on the 660ti and the difference between the 670 galaxy and a reference 680 was actually cheaper to get the 680. Prices got odd, so I am going aftermarket 660ti I think.

EDIT: The stock coolers are loud right?


----------



## HPE1000

So.... This is my problem get the reference gtx670 for 359, or get an aftermarket 660ti for 319.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500242 670
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162119 660ti

I saw on youtube that the cards apparently are silent under 60% speed, is this true? This might put me back in the 670 game, idk.


Spoiler: Previous post got left on last page, its here



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, so it was going to be impossible to get a gtx670 that was not reference and get screwed on the price, so I think I will just grab a 660ti for 300$ and get AC3 for free with it. I really dont think around 150$ more warrants the 4-10 fps, (I know up to 15 or so in some cases) in my opinion. So I think I am going to get this baby right here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162119
> None of the aftermarket coolers on the 670 were 10" total, except for the galaxy version of the 670, which was 150$ more than the exact same galaxy cooler on the 660ti and the difference between the 670 galaxy and a reference 680 was actually cheaper to get the 680. Prices got odd, so I am going aftermarket 660ti I think.
> EDIT: The stock coolers are loud right?






can overclocking the heck out of the 660ti make it just like the 670? I think I heard that. Because I could overclock the 660ti, but I probably wouldnt on a ref 670.

although if I can run the 670 at low rpm, I would imagine it would be better for thermals, because it just pushes the air right out the back of the case, which would really help out for my computer I think. IDK I AM GOING CRAZY HERE


----------



## MoMurda

670 for sure man


----------



## WALSRU

I might be alone in this, but if I only had under $400 to throw at a card I'd get a 7970...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202008


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I might be alone in this, but if I only had about $300 to throw at a card I'd get a 7950...


That isnt possible with the 10" card limitation I have with the sugo sg05. My question now is will this card be very loud? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500242 I cant find any sound tests for any reference 670 on youtube, and its worrying me because I dont want to put a lawnmower in my case.

I would imagine it would be pretty silent just messing with my desktop, but I saw some video about a I think 7970 which uses the same style of cooler, and he said it was around 60dba or more under load, which is beyond loud.


----------



## WALSRU

The AMD reference coolers are much louder than the NV style ones. They look very similar but for some reason the AMD cards always sound like hairdryers. The stock 670 will be fine but will get pretty warm if OC'ed.

Look at this cooler, there's not much metal to it:


----------



## HPE1000

I guess I will get a reference 670, I just had heard that an overclocked 660ti was as fast as a 670, and I understand a overclocked 670 is faster, but on a reference cooler, it would not happen. IDK I guess 670 still though, plus I get 1 more game for free.


----------



## WALSRU

IMO I always try to go as high as my budget allows and it'll serve you well a year from now. Personally I game at higher resolutions so the 192-bit on the 660 would be a problem.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> IMO I always try to go as high as my budget allows and it'll serve you well a year from now. Personally I game at higher resolutions so the 192-bit on the 660 would be a problem.


What fps do you get in games maxed out on the 2560x1600 monitor? And is it a 4gb card, and would that matter for that _relatively_ low resolution?


----------



## WALSRU

My card is boost OC'ed to 1267mhz stable so it's a little faster than a 680. I haven't been much into benchmarking since I got the card but I'm getting about 50fps even on Crysis 2. Otherwise I mostly play Source Engine games and they run at a jillion fps on this card.

Honestly once you get into the bigger resolutions I think AMD cards have a slight edge.


----------



## OverClocker55

What about a GTX 660 TI FTW 2GB?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130816


----------



## WALSRU

He has a 2560x1440 monitor, I couldn't recommend anything less than a 256-bit card.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He has a 2560x1440 monitor, I couldn't recommend anything less than a 256-bit card.


o.0 GTX 680 then dude.


----------



## HPE1000

I dont have a 2560x1440 screen yet, but I will soon, I am just trying to figure my gpu out right now. I dont want a 680 so I guess gtx670 :- /

Maybe this one http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2618312


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I dont have a 2560x1440 screen yet, but I will soon, I am just trying to figure my gpu out right now. I dont want a 680 so I guess gtx670 :- /
> 
> Maybe this one http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2618312


Wait? Why don't you want a GTX 680?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wait? Why don't you want a GTX 680?


Because I dont want to spend 100$ more for it, and that is with a reference cooler, it would be more like 150$ or more if I wanted aftermarket.


----------



## WALSRU

Oh and about 4GB I just stuck with 2GB and haven't had any problems. Every review I read showed no real difference between the 2GB and 4GB models until you got into triple monitors.


----------



## HPE1000

I really dont game all that much which is why I am considering a 660ti and just keeping my 1080p screen.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really dont game all that much which is why I am considering a 660ti and just keeping my 1080p screen.


^this. Get a beast 660 ti msi or asus or something and stay 1080p


----------



## HPE1000

Maybe this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130837 and when the next gen cards come out, I can sell it off and maybe get something more beefy if I decided gtx660 ti was not enough.

Because to be honest, all I am playing now is dead space 2, and gta, and some cod every now and then.


----------



## WALSRU

Trust me, 1440 is not good for just gaming, the IPS panel and pixel density makes _anything_ you do on the computer that much better. Upgrading your monitor isn't like your gpu, it's not an intangible fps #, everything you do on your computer is through your screen.

You can get away with the 660, but I'd stay away from the heavy hitters like Metro 2033 because it won't be playable. If you're more of a casual gamer it will get you by nicely.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Trust me, 1440 is not good for just gaming, the IPS panel and pixel density makes _anything_ you do on the computer that much better. Upgrading your monitor isn't like your gpu, it's not an intangible fps #, everything you do on your computer is through your screen.
> You can get away with the 660, but I'd stay away from the heavy hitters like Metro 2033 because it won't be playable. If you're more of a casual gamer it will get you by nicely.


I could do that, I could just lower settings on the 1440p screen if I get one because it is something I have been considering because I think it would look amazing, which matters more to me. And as I said, if it is not enough, I will just get nvidias next gen cards.


----------



## WALSRU

If you get something that's like a 560/570 or 660/670 then by the time it's a year old you won't lose much on your investment. People snatch them up pretty quick. I'm getting in the habit of upgrading every year or so too and it's been pretty easy.


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I'm good for about 1-2 years.


----------



## funfortehfun

When the last of the sun shines, may the brushed aluminum look sexy. 



This is the final picture of my HTPC I'm going to upload, now that the build is officially finished. Gotta go update my now-dead build thread.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> When the last of the sun shines, may the brushed aluminum look sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1158437/
> 
> 
> 
> This is the final picture of my HTPC I'm going to upload, now that the build is officially finished. Gotta go update my now-dead build thread.


Looks sweet


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> When the last of the sun shines, may the brushed aluminum look sexy.










Ach, that is a thing of beauty!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> But that car is symmetrical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The lines are straight, the back spine comes down meets at a cross, and continues below in the same position where it left off above the horizontal like.
> 
> But if it was offset in all directions the car would be downright ugly;
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the case, the top 240 rad is aligned towards one side, then all of a sudden 180 and they're aligned with the other side, it doesn't follow the same line at that point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( again, my OCD )


You, sir, win the OCD award.







The critique is flattering... would it drive you batty if I told you that every bar in each grille is exactly 13mm away from the adjacent bars, except one?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> When the last of the sun shines, may the brushed aluminum look sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, that is a thing of beauty!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> But that car is symmetrical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The lines are straight, the back spine comes down meets at a cross, and continues below in the same position where it left off above the horizontal like.
> 
> But if it was offset in all directions the car would be downright ugly;
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the case, the top 240 rad is aligned towards one side, then all of a sudden 180 and they're aligned with the other side, it doesn't follow the same line at that point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( again, my OCD )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, sir, win the OCD award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The critique is flattering... would it drive you batty if I told you that every bar in each grille is exactly 13mm away from the adjacent bars, except one?
Click to expand...

*eye twitch*


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, that is a thing of beauty!
> You, sir, win the OCD award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The critique is flattering... would it drive you batty if I told you that every bar in each grille is exactly 13mm away from the adjacent bars, except one?


It would









But like I said, beautiful case/build nonetheless


----------



## HPE1000

Besides it coming with AC3 and borderlands 2, in comparison to the ac3 alone on the 660ti, you guys need to give me proof the reference 670 is not loud and I will buy it, I am not in the market for a lawn mower, so that is the determining factor.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500242
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162120


----------



## WALSRU

TPU review - Fan Noise


----------



## funfortehfun

I don't like TPU's sound testing system because it tests it from 1m away. Who has their computer 1m away from them IRL!? I was convinced that the H80 was quiet from TPU's review but listening to it while working gives me a headache.


----------



## HPE1000

They are seriously that loud?









My case fan is running at 38% which is really quiet, but at 100% its soooo loud, but its only supposed to be 27dbA which I find unbearable, and the 670 idles at 29dba........


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are seriously that loud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case fan is running at 38% which is really quiet, but at 100% its soooo loud, but its only supposed to be 27dbA which I find unbearable, and the 670 idles at 29dba........


Deal Wid It


----------



## HPE1000

There is this, its the smallest gtx 660 ti out there








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500268


----------



## AbdullahG

Strangely, this is a case where having the smallest is actually something to be proud of.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Strangely, this is a case where having the smallest is actually something to be proud of.


I looked it up, and this card is supposed to be as fast as a gtx580, nothing to scoff at, so I think this is the one for me.









Its only 7 and a half inches long


----------



## yancyv8

Built this little beast on black Friday weekend after scoring some SWEET deals XD. Gona be powder coating and sleeving hopefully....when I figure out how to -____-

Lemme know whatcha think


----------



## funfortehfun

Nice! How are the temps with the Phanteks cooler?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I looked it up, and this card is supposed to be as fast as a gtx580, nothing to scoff at, so I think this is the one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its only 7 and a half inches long


I have a reference evga gtx 670 4gb for my 1440p monitor, before I watercooled it I did use it on air for about a week and I don't think I ever heard it, this was in a mini itx case and oc'd. I left fan on auto and was sitting maybe 1 foot away if that.

I always recommend the most vram budget can afford for large resolutions, games like skyrim with some mods eat through vram - mine is floating around 3+gb of vram usage currently.

My htpc has a gtx 570 stock clocked and it runs skyrim @ 1080p with high res texture packs and I see things loading as I come up to them and the texture resolution will "dial-in" a lot so I think 4GB vram is worth it - YMMV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> Built this little beast on black Friday weekend after scoring some SWEET deals XD. Gona be powder coating and sleeving hopefully....when I figure out how to -____-
> Lemme know whatcha think


I want to know about the cpu temps with this HSF as well, been eyeing it for another project I want to start.


----------



## HPE1000

I guess if a 670 goes on a Christmas sale, then I will strongly consider it.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I guess if a 670 goes on a Christmas sale, then I will strongly consider it.


most definitely over a 660ti. the 660ti has gimped memory bus and it will suffer at high resolution and texture settings.


----------



## OverClocker55

You sexy beast. That song goes through my mind whenever I think about Compact Flash xD


----------



## BodenM

Obligatory pics of my SG09 build so far:
Board in case without GPU:


HDDs mounted behind the motherboard (160GB scratch/screen recording disk on the left, 500GB OS/storage drive on the right):


GPU mounted in case:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Workin on my mini-ITX build! Get the motherboard today!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1333679/build-log-ice-box
It's gonna be a tight fit with 2 120mm rad's in there...So glad I'm getting a smaller PC though. The Mid-ATX tower is just too big for my liking...


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Obligatory pics of my SG09 build so far:
> Board in case without GPU:
> 
> HDDs mounted behind the motherboard (160GB scratch/screen recording disk on the left, 500GB OS/storage drive on the right):
> 
> GPU mounted in case:


----------



## WALSRU

I like how you've got the beast top-fan as a heatsink fan. Looks good!


----------



## OverClocker55

I kinda want the SG09 again but not sure xD


----------



## rossb

Interesting. That cooler looks very similar to the Prolimatech Super Mega which I am installing in my SG09. However, I was planning to use it in the other direction, with the heatsink fan pointing towards the rear. I wonder how two set ups will compare in cooling. It makes sense to use the top fan on the heatsink, particularly when running at full speed. I plan to undervolt mine to 5v which would probably make it less effective.

The airflow in this case is a little odd, particularly when you have exhaust and CPU fans blowing to the rear, intake fan blowing down, GPU fans blowing up (for non-reference coolers) and another intake fan blowing in to the side. I wonder if this could create turbulence rather than effective airflow. I was also giving some thought to reversing the fans and trying the top fan as exhaust, given that that is the natural direction of hot air.


----------



## HPE1000

Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now

Is that how you do it?


----------



## OverClocker55

Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## She loved E

haha you guys are ridiculous.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I like how you've got the beast top-fan as a heatsink fan. Looks good!


I would be using the cooler's included shroud and fans, if they actually fit with my motherboard's ******ed socket placement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> Interesting. That cooler looks very similar to the Prolimatech Super Mega which I am installing in my SG09. However, I was planning to use it in the other direction, with the heatsink fan pointing towards the rear. I wonder how two set ups will compare in cooling. It makes sense to use the top fan on the heatsink, particularly when running at full speed. I plan to undervolt mine to 5v which would probably make it less effective.
> 
> The airflow in this case is a little odd, particularly when you have exhaust and CPU fans blowing to the rear, intake fan blowing down, GPU fans blowing up (for non-reference coolers) and another intake fan blowing in to the side. I wonder if this could create turbulence rather than effective airflow. I was also giving some thought to reversing the fans and trying the top fan as exhaust, given that that is the natural direction of hot air.


It's a Thermaltake Frio OCK. As for the airflow, it actually works quite well. Air gets sucked out the back by the 120mm fan, and forced out the 80mm mount by the side 120mm (I've turned mine around to suck air out though, because of my card's heatsink design). If you reverse the top 180mm fan you'll be sucking hot air from the GPU and HDD areas over the board and CPU cooler, which would knock your temps up by a few degrees.


----------



## OverClocker55

Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## Peacekid2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nafljhy*
> 
> oooh ooh! let me join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:


What case is that!? its awesome!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peacekid2*
> 
> What case is that!? its awesome!


Looks like a home-made case similar to a Lian-Li PC-V35x case.


----------



## MoMurda

Its a heavily modded V35X, quite lovely too.


----------



## Shrak

I think it looks amazing...


Spoiler: Warning: OCD



Although I would have used some white counter sunk screws instead like these



I'm just not a fan of the big screw heads


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah, those protruding screw heads were the only reason I thought it was totally scratch-built since all the recent Lian-Li stuff has tool-less side panels.


----------



## BodenM

PSU and soundcard got installed in the SG09 today, 4870X2 is still dead, even after being baked twice.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> PSU and soundcard got installed in the SG09 today, 4870X2 is still dead, even after being baked twice.


Pics Please xD


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> PSU and soundcard got installed in the SG09 today, 4870X2 is still dead, even after being baked twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics Please xD
Click to expand...

Will upload when my friend drops off the 6870.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> PSU and soundcard got installed in the SG09 today, 4870X2 is still dead, even after being baked twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics Please xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will upload when my friend drops off the 6870.
Click to expand...

xD


----------



## b0z0

I'm debating what case to get. I'm thinking about getting rid of my FT03 and pick something up with better air flow due to the idea of xfire 7950's.


----------



## Fonne

*Cubitek Intros Mini Cube B004 Case*

http://www.techpowerup.com/176789/Cubitek-Intros-Mini-Cube-B004-Case.html


----------



## HPE1000

Looks nice, a little tall in my opinion.

Unless its all watercooled.


----------



## Nocturin

I wish we could get cubitek cases here in the US.

The tank was awesome and I wanted one.

Want one of those, too!


----------



## HPE1000

ebay


----------



## funfortehfun

Reminds me of Lian Li. Except this one is much more spacious compared to other Lian Li cases (probably because it's much bigger as well).


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> *Cubitek Intros Mini Cube B004 Case*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/176789/Cubitek-Intros-Mini-Cube-B004-Case.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YES! I've always wanted to see a mITX case with a vertical motherboard and PSU at the bottom!


----------



## armourcore9brker

19.2L
It's ok but wastes a lot of space in the front directly next to the motherboard.
Also shorter GPUs will either be fighting the PSU for air or will be suffocated for air if the PSU is intaking from outside the case.

I like the externals but the layout could use some work in my opinion.

EDIT: Also them grills man...


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 19.2L
> It's ok but wastes a lot of space in the front directly next to the motherboard.
> Also shorter GPUs will either be fighting the PSU for air or will be suffocated for air if the PSU is intaking from outside the case.
> 
> I like the externals but the layout could use some work in my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: Also them grills man...


Looks like they told the manufacturing robot:
Here, holes, make them in this square, do it with your smallest drilling bit!


----------



## OverClocker55

So is Compact Splash going to win? I sure hope so


----------



## a pet rock

Currently in second place is a new front panel and a vertical HDD mount. Compact Splash is a completely homemade case. I can't believe the poll results are that close.


----------



## OverClocker55

How are other cases coming in first? This is a fully custom case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How are other cases coming in first? This is a fully custom case.


Other cases coming in first?


----------



## ekg84

I congratulate Dr Woods and She loved E with a MOTM victory! Compact splash is a great concept and an amazing piece of design, you guys did an astonishing job building this little machine







First place is well deserved here! It was fun to be a part of this contest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Currently in second place is a new front panel and a vertical HDD mount. Compact Splash is a completely homemade case. I can't believe the poll results are that close.


Now comments like this are plain silly, is this sarcasm really needed here? i doubt it. MOTM is meant to be a friendly competition where everyone is treated with respect, cause OCN is a friendly and intelligent community isn't it? Whether case is home made or modded "assembly" if it made it to MOTM there is probably smth special about it. I guess poll results are close because OCN community voted this way. So IMO guys we need to be a little more respectful to other people's work here. this is OCN and not some low grade crappy forum.


----------



## dbterp

That cubitek looks really nice IMO. if it came in silver like the ft03-mini or the lian lis i would buy it


----------



## AlexNJ

any recommendations on a decent PSU for powering a low profile 7750 and an I3 (Sandy or ivy) in this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811322014

Maybe 60 or 70 dollars for the psu also


----------



## HPE1000

I dont quite understand it, but it says it comes with a 450w to start with, it says (250 Watt Constant/450 Watt Peak)

Do you mean you want to replace it?


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I dont quite understand it, but it says it comes with a 450w to start with, it says (250 Watt Constant/450 Watt Peak)
> Do you mean you want to replace it?


Yes that Psu has a pretty high failure rate.


----------



## kyismaster

I finally got some "high res" of my board.

I also installed some custom antennas


----------



## HPE1000

Holy antennas, I think mine are 5"









I don't regret replacing the horrible antenna that came with these boards.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Holy antennas, I think mine are 5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't regret replacing the horrible antenna that came with these boards.


I know right!!!



mines about 7 inch long each


----------



## HPE1000

lol, i bet they work better than mine though.

I love these things, they were 5 dollar new d link antennas I got from china with free shipping, I have not disconnected from my internet ever, and youtube videos load faster than my laptops even though this board uses a laptop card


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol, i bet they work better than mine though.
> I love these things, they were 5 dollar new d link antennas I got from china with free shipping, I have not disconnected from my internet ever, and youtube videos load faster than my laptops even though this board uses a laptop card


oh lololol.

I spent like 12 bucks each with free 2 day shipping.

even with one antenna only i get some nice coverage









the hard part was finding them LOL


----------



## PlainOldBear

Hey guys,

So I'm starting to notice that the PSU on my SG08 case is starting to fail (not powering on, randomly cutting off power, etc.) I've checked to make sure using the paperclip trick and although it turns on most of the time, the fact that it WON'T turn on sometimes bothers me. I don't really think I'm stressing the PSU at all, since I my components are pretty Low-Mid Range: 2500K @ 4.2GHz, GTX 650 Ti, Samsung 830 256GB SSD...

I'm thinking I'd rather just replace the PSU instead of RMA-ing it. Being PSU-less for more than a week would be too much of a hassle. But if nothing works out, this would be my only option.

Anyway, I'm just wondering if any of you have had any experience with this PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256087

From the looks of it, it appears to be around the same size as the PSU currently installed in the SG08. Final question: would this be a reasonable purchase for an upgrade/replacement? I know they're both 600W, but the modular feature would really help cut down on wasted space. Plus, I've been looking into sleeving the cables on my PSU in order to make it as awesome as possible for myself; the modular cables would really be great. Also, this one has piqued my interest: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085.
Would either of these fit?

Thanks in advance!

[Sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread!]


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh lololol.
> I spent like 12 bucks each with free 2 day shipping.
> even with one antenna only i get some nice coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hard part was finding them LOL










I guess I got a good deal, it took me hours to find them for that cheap.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlainOldBear*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I'm starting to notice that the PSU on my SG08 case is starting to fail (not powering on, randomly cutting off power, etc.) I've checked to make sure using the paperclip trick and although it turns on most of the time, the fact that it WON'T turn on sometimes bothers me. I don't really think I'm stressing the PSU at all, since I my components are pretty Low-Mid Range: 2500K @ 4.2GHz, GTX 650 Ti, Samsung 830 256GB SSD...
> I'm thinking I'd rather just replace the PSU instead of RMA-ing it. Being PSU-less for more than a week would be too much of a hassle. But if nothing works out, this would be my only option.
> Anyway, I'm just wondering if any of you have had any experience with this PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256087
> From the looks of it, it appears to be around the same size as the PSU currently installed in the SG08. Final question: would this be a reasonable purchase for an upgrade/replacement? I know they're both 600W, but the modular feature would really help cut down on wasted space. Plus, I've been looking into sleeving the cables on my PSU in order to make it as awesome as possible for myself; the modular cables would really be great. Also, this one has piqued my interest: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085.
> Would either of these fit?
> Thanks in advance!
> [Sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread!]


If you have no intention of upgrading components, just get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074
Its seasonic, rated good, 430w 80+ bronze and almost half the cost of the one you found.


----------



## PlainOldBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you have no intention of upgrading components, just get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074
> Its seasonic, rated good, 430w 80+ bronze and almost half the cost of the one you found.


Thanks for the reply. However, the reason I listed these two specific PSUs was because they were modular (as I said in my previous post, I'd really like to sleeve my cables; who knows, I'll probably even end up replacing my case sometime in the future lol) and because they had around the same wattage as the PSU included in the SG08. I'd just like to know if these will be able to fit :/
I'm REALLY interested in sleeving my cables because it gives me something new to learn and stuff, plus customization is always nice.
Would the aforementioned PSUs fit in a Node 304?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlainOldBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you have no intention of upgrading components, just get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074
> Its seasonic, rated good, 430w 80+ bronze and almost half the cost of the one you found.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. However, the reason I listed these two specific PSUs was because they were modular (as I said in my previous post, I'd really like to sleeve my cables; who knows, I'll probably even end up replacing my case sometime in the future lol) and because they had around the same wattage as the PSU included in the SG08. I'd just like to know if these will be able to fit :/
> I'm REALLY interested in sleeving my cables because it gives me something new to learn and stuff, plus customization is always nice.
> Would the aforementioned PSUs fit in a Node 304?
Click to expand...

(EDITED)

Yes, that Silverstone PSU you linked will fit with no interference from a GPU in a Node 304..


----------



## N080N

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Holy antennas, I think mine are 5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't regret replacing the horrible antenna that came with these boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I know right!!!
> 
> mines about 7 inch long each






what case you two use? very nice and clean, i wish i could see the cable management








thinking about switching to ITX and using this asrock motherboard


----------



## HPE1000

Mine is a sugo sg05, cable management is not something possible in it, and I tried to improve it yesterday and I kind of make it worse LOL














My cable management is not bad at all, it might slightly look like it, but it does not restrict airflow, and its about the best you can do with the amount of stuff I have in it.

I am thinking GTX670 for christmas


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Yes, that Silverstone PSU you linked will fit with no interference from a GPU *in a Node 304*.


Clarified that for ya.









You asked already and it was answered here.


----------



## tigim101

does anyone have the twin frozr 7950 that they can measure, I really want to fit that thing in an sg05 and im like 90% sure itll fit according to the website measurements.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> does anyone have the twin frozr 7950 that they can measure, I really want to fit that thing in an sg05 and im like 90% sure itll fit according to the website measurements.


I dont think so, its 261mm=10.27 inches, the sugo only fits 10" cards.

although I just found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1226212/video-card-thats-9-inches and they linked this

check this out http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038396721&postcount=1365
a powercolor 7970 appearantly fits, and I see it measures 10.83 inches on newegg


----------



## tigim101

I fit this card in my brothers sg05 build

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150521

And that one says 10.3 inches, I never measured it outright tho. Its that sometimes cards may be a little different in real life or may have a piece protruding that would affect it's fit.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh lololol.
> I spent like 12 bucks each with free 2 day shipping.
> even with one antenna only i get some nice coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hard part was finding them LOL


Do you mind sharing the link to this great find please ?


----------



## HPE1000

Appearantly 267mm is the absolute longest gpu that can fit in the sg05 with cutting the inside panel on ti an everything and still fitting the front on. Idk, its really tough to figure this stuff out because some measurements just dont seem right.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1107685/best-gpu-for-sugo-sg05/60


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Do you mind sharing the link to this great find please ?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Y6XZQE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

i read somewhere that 2.4ghz is alot better than 5.8 cause 2.4 travels through walls better.

thats all I gotta say otherwise.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Y6XZQE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> i read somewhere that 2.4ghz is alot better than 5.8 cause 2.4 travels through walls better.
> thats all I gotta say otherwise.


WiFi frequency is a tricky subject.

Higher frequency doesn't travel as far but can offer lower latency and faster speeds.

Lower frequency can offer greater range, but usually doesn't do to signal interference since many consumer electronics operate in the 2.4Ghz band.

This is a good read on the topic:

http://eduncan911.com/blog/the-truth-about-802-11n.aspx

My best suggest is to try and run your equipment on 5Ghz and see how the signal strength & speeds are.

Though, I would also use any WiFi tools (like this one) to analyze your area so that you're not running on a crowded channel and you can get the best out of your setup.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> WiFi frequency is a tricky subject.
> 
> Higher frequency doesn't travel as far but can offer lower latency and faster speeds.
> 
> Lower frequency can offer greater range, but usually doesn't do to signal interference since many consumer electronics operate in the 2.4Ghz band.
> 
> This is a good read on the topic:
> http://eduncan911.com/blog/the-truth-about-802-11n.aspx
> 
> My best suggest is to try and run your equipment on 5Ghz and see how the signal strength & speeds are.
> Though, I would also use any WiFi tools (like this one) to analyze your area so that you're not running on a crowded channel and you can get the best out of your setup.










I have no problems.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> ...I am thinking GTX670 for christmas


And add a black XBOX controller







...


----------



## HPE1000

I have wired black Xbox controller just for playing games like dead space, GTA, racing games, and any other game that isn't a hardcore fps on my computer


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know where I can buy Über cheap sound dampening foam? (5mm thick or less)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy Über cheap sound dampening foam? (5mm thick or less)


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=268-030

It's about 1.3mm thick, so it'll really only be good for the high frequencies. Though, you can layer it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=268-030
> 
> It's about 1.3mm thick, so it'll really only be good for the high frequencies. Though, you can layer it.


Thanks, I saw the shipping was a couple of dollars, I have been looking at this, I think I will get this http://www.moddiy.com/products/modDIY-Sound-Dampening-Foam-Material-%285mm%29.html#.UMTJgIPAews.

The only reason I did not want to buy it before is because its coming from china I think, so the shipping is like 7 dollars, but the stuff on the website is so cheap, so I will just buy a ton of stuff from them and I wont really care about the shipping as much, they have thumbscrews I want for 6 cents, and a ton of stuff like that for super cheap.


----------



## Peacekid2

its beautifully done love it! i want to make something like this sometime in the future but i dont have enough cash on hand atm i think i will make something like this after christmas when i will have more cash to spare but im now considering using the Lian-Li PC-V35x case after seeing this and maybe i can mod it in my own unique style!


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, question here, how hot should hdds and ssds get before I should worry, my room right now is running really hot idk why ~77f probably and when I torture my processor on prime 95 my drives get to 40c. Wondering if that is acceptable, no game is ever going to heat it up that much, so it really isnt a concern, but is the temp safe? I could push the air through the radiator out the front, but it makes more sense to pull it in, and let the psu exhaust it, and it make sit so the rad wont be hard to clean if I ever have to do that.

Its like this now.
cool air in the front by fan, the hot air out the back by psu, then the air escapes out of both sides having vents.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, question here, how hot should hdds and ssds get before I should worry, my room right now is running really hot idk why ~77f probably and when I torture my processor on prime 95 my drives get to 40c. Wondering if that is acceptable, no game is ever going to heat it up that much, so it really isnt a concern, but is the temp safe? I could push the air through the radiator out the front, but it makes more sense to pull it in, and let the psu exhaust it, and it make sit so the rad wont be hard to clean if I ever have to do that.
> 
> Its like this now.
> cool air in the front by fan, the hot air out the back by psu, then the air escapes out of both sides having vents.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems fine.


----------



## BodenM

Right now, my drives are at 45 degrees, which is within operating temperature (I think 50 is the max recommended), and only because I'm sitting in a small garage right now with 5 other people all playing on their PCs, haha.


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks, I think I will move the ssd though, its attached to the psu, and when I get a graphics card I am sure the psu will heat up a lot more so I dont want to let it get hot. The psu already gets somewhat hot every now and then, so I cant even imagine what a gtx670 with the 4.5ghz 3570k would do.


----------



## Peacekid2

SSD's never really get hot since they have no moving parts. Also i have an SSD in my computer and when i would reach my hand in to feel the temperature of it it was never hot in fact it was quite cool.
Im not sure about HDD's but i dont believe they require much cooling. i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Peacekid2

though i never recommend reaching your hand in while your computer is running as i once did this with a graphics card it was a 250 gts with a twin frozr cooling system on it and i wanted to reach my hand in to feel the temperature of the metal on the twin frozr graphics card. me being a dumb ass i decided to reach my hand in without looking while still looking at the screen of gameplay (didnt want to die) and my finger touched the fan blade of the card and all i heard was a clink! and then some piece of plastic clink around in the inside of my computer........ turns out the fan blade broke but i learned my lesson. I actually still have that graphics card lol and the fan blade is yes, still broken.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peacekid2*
> 
> SSD's never really get hot since they have no moving parts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> . Also i have an SSD in my computer and when i would reach my hand in to feel the temperature of it it was never hot in fact it was quite cool.
> Im not sure about HDD's but i dont believe they require much cooling. i wouldnt worry about it.


Tell that to a modem/router.

Also, my SSDs were running quite hot (along with everything else) while I had the case on. 40+ degree day with near no airflow, I couldn't tell you how hot the SSDs were, but they sure as hell were hot when touching them.


----------



## kyismaster

anyone here using a Fractal R4?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peacekid2*
> 
> SSD's never really get hot since they have no moving parts. Also i have an SSD in my computer and when i would reach my hand in to feel the temperature of it it was never hot in fact it was quite cool.
> Im not sure about HDD's but i dont believe they require much cooling. i wouldnt worry about it.


Its not the ssd causing the heat, its the case being hot (more specifically the psu) because the ssd is attached to it.


----------



## Peacekid2

hmm i wonder if it makes a difference what company makes them then because i have a torqx 2 120gb ssd that remains quite cool when im using it and its my main operating system. im running that ssd along with 2 seagate 350gb hard drives


----------



## kyismaster

i never heard of a hot ssd before.


----------



## Peacekid2

also does anyone know of a good ITX case i can use thats not to expensive or i can make one. If i buy an ITX case i want it to be small like the bitfenix prodigy is to large for my liking and the handles on that thing just scare me they look like i would break them on accident or something. I like the Lian Li's cases but they arent cheap. Also i would like to mod the thing so there is some flexibility involved. any ideas?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peacekid2*
> 
> also does anyone know of a good ITX case i can use thats not to expensive or i can make one. If i buy an ITX case i want it to be small like the bitfenix prodigy is to large for my liking and the handles on that thing just scare me they look like i would break them on accident or something. I like the Lian Li's cases but they arent cheap. Also i would like to mod the thing so there is some flexibility involved. any ideas?


the handles are solid, just bouncy, like if i dropped it, i think it would bounce a few times and be K, though, maybe the main trouble is it rolling by accident xD it is... eggish.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> the handles are solid, just bouncy, like if i dropped it, i think it would bounce a few times and be K, though, maybe the main trouble is it rolling by accident xD it is... eggish.


if you remove the handles, the case is solid like 2-3mm steel, its crazy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peacekid2*
> 
> hmm i wonder if it makes a difference what company makes them then because i have a torqx 2 120gb ssd that remains quite cool when im using it and its my main operating system. im running that ssd along with 2 seagate 350gb hard drives


Like I said, its the case and psu being hot! Its not the ssd, the ssd is/was attached directly to the psu.

IDK if you saw my previous pics, but the sugo sg05 is really small, same with every sugo case, and the fractal design node 304. Those are the ones I like.
I have plenty of pics of my sugo sg05 if you need me to put something next to it for reference or need inside shots, I can post them









edit: I did take the ssd off the psu (5 mins ago), now its 6c cooler, so yeah.

Also, I do not like the prodigy as a mitx case either, but the red and orange ones look SEXY!


----------



## kyismaster

>___> i kinda want that compact splash.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> >___> i kinda want that compact splash.


Yep, I might get it, I can get an h100 for the roof, and use my tt water 2.0 performer on the front to attach to my gpu. It would look pretty cool I bet.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, I might get it, I can get an h100 for the roof, and use my tt water 2.0 performer on the front to attach to my gpu. It would look pretty cool I bet.


I have 2 x 240 rads I'll have to see


----------



## HPE1000

I would love to get it painted something crazy, like candy green.









I would have to figure out what to do with my 3.5" drive though







shove it in there somewhere


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would love to get it painted something crazy, like candy green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to figure out what to do with my 3.5" drive though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shove it in there somewhere


errr... about that, I'd probably have to buy a 1TB 2.5"


----------



## b0z0

Decided to get rid of my H70 and went to a Xigmatek dark night 2. Plus I ordered my second xfx 7950 black edition.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> errr... about that, I'd probably have to buy a 1TB 2.5"


idk, I bet I could fit a desktop drive in there somehow.

Would probably be easier than how I have mine now.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> idk, I bet I could fit a desktop drive in there somehow.
> Would probably be easier than how I have mine now.


would weigh less without one though


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> would weigh less without one though


Less storage though, mine is 2tb.


----------



## tigim101

If I went with compact splash I might just get an external enclosure for my desktop drives so I dont have to jerry rig anything in there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> If I went with compact splash I might just get an external enclosure for my desktop drives so I dont have to jerry rig anything in there.


I would have dwood make me a custom external hdd enclosure







Just a simple one to match, maybe 2 desktop drives, could be cool.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would have dwood make me a custom external hdd enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a simple one to match, maybe 2 desktop drives, could be cool.


Maybe.. hotswapable too


----------



## She loved E

Golfer had a really good idea to integrate an atx psu and 3.5" hdd tray into an add-on unit. Hot-swappable would be awesome too... does someone make a simple/cheap hot-swap connection kit?


----------



## eqwoody

Can I join this club?

Previous Build:





New build: No fans yet, USPS lost them. Also going to do a full loop and sleeve PSU when I sell some stuff.


----------



## rossb

Here is my entry:





SG09
3570k
Prolimatech Super Mega/Noctua F12 PWM
Gainward GTX 680/Arctic Cooling Accelero
Samsung 830 240GB
Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H
Corsair AX750
G Skill Ripjaws 2 x 4GB
Noiseblocker eloop 120mm exhaust fan (all fans undervolted at 5v)

This replaces my unhappy Fractal Node 304 build, and sadly my GTX 690 was bricked in the process. Full build log to follow.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Can I join this club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Previous Build:
> 
> 
> 
> New build: No fans yet, USPS lost them. Also going to do a full loop and sleeve PSU when I sell some stuff.


Yessssss, one of the fabled DD rigs! When I heard they were closing down I rushed to their site hoping to get that exact case, but they were all gone. It's very nice


----------



## armourcore9brker

Who's up for a good morning chuckle?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Who's up for a good morning chuckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a prodigy? Why does it have 4 slots?


----------



## WALSRU

That one's a little ugly, I think Golfergolfer's Prodigy is a cleaner layout: Build Log


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That one's a little ugly, I think Golfergolfer's Prodigy is a cleaner layout: Build Log


Yeah, too bad that will probably never get finished.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is that a prodigy? Why does it have 4 slots?


It is. Modded to fit an mATX board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That one's a little ugly, I think Golfergolfer's Prodigy is a cleaner layout: Build Log


I agree. Although that involves significantly more modding. Just seeing how easy it was to mod the mATX to it made me laugh. Then again that could just be my lack of sleep.


----------



## a pet rock

I didn't laugh so much as facepalm. I really don't like that case. I'm glad there are mods actually using all that empty space though.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Check my signature, I ordered all my parts! I will be a member before you know it!

Also, I though the Sugo SG05 could fit a 3.5 and *TWO* 2.5's, what options do I have for instillation now? Do I convert the 3.5 into a double 2.5 cage or do I install the 3.5 in the 3.5 cage, a single 2.5 in it's proper cage and then the other 2.5 in the disk bay?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Check my signature, I ordered all my parts! I will be a member before you know it!
> Also, I though the Sugo SG05 could fit a 3.5 and *TWO* 2.5's, what options do I have for instillation now? Do I convert the 3.5 into a double 2.5 cage or do I install the 3.5 in the 3.5 cage, a single 2.5 in it's proper cage and then the other 2.5 in the disk bay?


Well if one is just a ssd then throw it anywhere, except not on the psu, I took mine off last night due to the fact that it was getting hot. Also, you know you cannot fit the drive bay in with a watercooler right? I could not get it to fit.

Also, to get a dvd drive to fit, you have to turn the watercooler sideways because of the bump outs on each side, then if you do that, a long gpu cannot fit in it.









Mine is about as packed as you can get it, I just dont have the gpu yet, that is christmas.


----------



## WALSRU

Dawww I finally read Golfer had to bail on the project, much sadness.

Looks like Adamski is left carrying the torch: Updates


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Check my signature, I ordered all my parts! I will be a member before you know it!
> Also, I though the Sugo SG05 could fit a 3.5 and *TWO* 2.5's, what options do I have for instillation now? Do I convert the 3.5 into a double 2.5 cage or do I install the 3.5 in the 3.5 cage, a single 2.5 in it's proper cage and then the other 2.5 in the disk bay?


As HPE1000 says: if you use a 620 in there, you pretty much have to dump the drive trays. Either that, or turn the rad on its side and have a short GPU. But you've got a long GPU, so you lose the drive trays.

You could also hang the 3.5" on the side like this guy did (http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18175871)


Dremel off the little extra standoff on the case floor and put one 2.5" HDD down there.

Lastly you need to make a brace like HPE1000 has across the top of the case, use velcro to stick the SSD up there.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Wow. I did not think this through, I bought a GTX 680. IS it possible to just contain everything within the optical bay? Is there a closed circuit cooler that will fit?

Edit: I just found this: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1568525
So if I get a slim 120mm should I be fine?


----------



## HPE1000

Well even adding a 25mm rad with a 25mm standard fan makes the drive tray out of the equation. It would be a miracle fitting 2 desktop drives in. This is one of the reasons my sugo build has taken a good 2 months to reach what its at now, it takes a lot of planning. After Christmas mine will be done. P.s. even if you didn't use the watercooler the desktop drive cage covers a good 1/2 of the top half of the 120mm fan, and somehow adding a second one below that HDD would take up the entire fan, which can't be good for the CPUs ventilation. I would say the most you can fit in the sg05 is 1 desktop drive, 2-3 laptop drives, aio watercooler and big graphics card. i am sending this with my phone so I apologize if autocorrect messed something up or whatever.


----------



## HOTDOGS

No worried! I am trying to fit two 2.5 SSD's and a single 3.5 HDD in the rig. I'm assuming they all won't fit int he optical bay, if I was to put the 620 in the rig, so where does that leave for drive placement? If I was to scrap the 620 all together, what would be the best and QUIETEST air cooler I could get. My main reason behind using the 620 was to keep parts I already have and make it as silent as possible.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Wow. I did not think this through, I bought a GTX 680. IS it possible to just contain everything within the optical bay? Is there a closed circuit cooler that will fit?
> Edit: I just found this: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1568525
> So if I get a slim 120mm should I be fine?


You might want to look here: I have 2 CWC's
http://www.overclock.net/t/1333679/build-log-ice-box/10


I've got a Corsair SP120 fan for the rad fans, both the rad for the GTX670 and i5-2500k are pushed together. That was the only way they'd fit in the case. I also had to remove the drive bay and ditch the DVD drive...but its awesome! Love this M-ITX case


----------



## HOTDOGS

What is your SDD resting on if you removed the ODD bay? I'm not looking to install and ODD, I'm looking to install my two SDDs and 3.5 HDD in that space.

Edit: My case isn't here yet, so I'm not really able to explore the placement possibilities.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I am not sure about the air coolers but with a watercooler you pretty much can't use any of the optical drive or HDD cages. Water coolers really aren't that silent, I think I am going to sell my tt water 2.0 performer and get the new h50 because I think its optimized to be silent. The HDD has to be ghetto rigged, either like I did it, or the other guy. The ssds need shoved wherever they can fit. Thermals will suck with any heatsink that might fit in a sg05 especially if overclocked. My watercooler is about as loud as a fan at ~1100 rpm which isn't silent per say, but it is very close, like only audible if there is no background noise at all in the room, and it still only sounds like a very quiet whoosh. Idk, still might give the h50 a try, maybe I will get 2 h50's put a fan between them making 2 fads sandwiching my single fan, then put the other h50 on the 670. That's a whole different story though. watercooler maybe aren't perfect noise wise idling, but under load they are perfect as my fan always runs 717rpm


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm ok with this..


----------



## WALSRU

^ LIKE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> If I was to scrap the 620 all together, what would be the best and QUIETEST air cooler I could get.


Anyone trying to stretch for a good low profile heatsink, the new Phanteks is really impressive considering the size:

Review Here


----------



## HOTDOGS

Haha thaks for the *replies*!









I think I may spring for an air cooler then, what are my best options? I run my CPU at stock anyways, but I may OC to a modest 3.8Ghz in the future. Also in that case, is there some form of expansion that I can use to install two SSDs and a 3.5 HDD in my drive bays? The SG08 has one, but I'm not sure how you would mount that part.


----------



## WALSRU

Check my post above, I recommended one that can even fit in a Sugo. It'll probably be between the Phanteks TC90LS and the Scythe Kozuti because of the power supply orientation.


----------



## HPE1000

Here is how loud my watercooler is from a couple inches away, ignore the comment, it was a friend trolling.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I've decided to go the air cooler route for simplicity. As far as storing the drives, what options do I have available, am I safe to assume the empty ODD bay will contain one SSD and it's cabling?

Edit: I found this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hglazm*
> 
> FINALLY got my ass around to doing this.
> 
> Shots of it with the stock cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The required materials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut piece of sheet metal. It flexes a bit to pop in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard drive in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like it was still pretty high up, so I put the top back on. Turns out the sheet metal will bend it to let the hdd stay in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H50 installed (stock fan for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to rotate the HDD like so. The SATA cable made the gap between the h50 and sheet metal made it so that the sheet metal couldnt bend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 4850 for now because my 5770 is out for repairs.
> 
> Cut it REALLY close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it worked in the end. I might post some temp and OC benches later.






Edit 2: I think I'll just use the provided 3.5 storage area for the 3.5 drive, the provided 2.5 area for the 2.5 drive and finally use the ODD area to store the last SSD in the 2.5 caddy that came with my CM690 II. Problem solved, hopefully. Thanks everybody!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here is how loud my watercooler is from a couple inches away, ignore the comment, it was a friend trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know, the more you post about your SG05, the more I want to sell my PC and build a new one in that case. It looks awesome having a tiny and compact PC.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You know, the more you post about your SG05, the more I want to sell my PC and build a new one in that case. It looks awesome having a tiny and compact PC.


My methodology to switching to the SG05 was the same. Plus I'll be moving out of the country for a few months at a time, so having something I can pack or ship for cheap is just plain awesome.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> My methodology to switching to the SG05 was the same. Plus I'll be moving out of the country for a few months at a time, so having something I can pack or ship for cheap is just plain awesome.


SFF WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yessssss, one of the fabled DD rigs! When I heard they were closing down I rushed to their site hoping to get that exact case, but they were all gone. It's very nice


It's really a great case, I can't wait to see her finished. I paid 36 dollars for this setup. The old case however was closer to 300.


----------



## HPE1000

GPU's like the 690 and 7990 really start making sense in mitx builds where you have to use 1 card.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> GPU's like the 690 and 7990 really start making sense in mitx builds where you have to use 1 card.


What about the 680 4GB and the 7970's?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What about the 680 4GB and the 7970's?


Obviously that also, but people say itx isnt for them because they use 2 gpus, when that solves the problem.


----------



## Peacekid2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> idk, I bet I could fit a desktop drive in there somehow.
> Would probably be easier than how I have mine now.


is it possible to just put the ssd outside of the case like Velcro it to the back? it may not look to sexy but hey its functional!


----------



## Peacekid2

lol i wish i could get a 680 or 670 but i dont have the money for them. they are priced to high for me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peacekid2*
> 
> is it possible to just put the ssd outside of the case like Velcro it to the back? it may not look to sexy but hey its functional!


idk, its possible, not sure why it would need to be done. You would need to run a sata and power cable outside of the case to it, probably requiring a hole to be cut.


----------



## Peacekid2

well if your worried about the heat its an option i mean i know i would as ive never had an ssd get hot


----------



## HPE1000

Its fine now, it only ever gets hot during gaming, when the whole computer heats up, as usual with everyone.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its fine now, it only ever gets hot during gaming, when the whole computer heats up, as usual with everyone.


Nope.

lol

A. My kingston 3k is a chunk of metal
B. My Samsung is... efficient enough
C. My Crucial M4 is pretty hollow, so has some breathing space.

never had a SSD above 32c ambient before.

Only way my SSD would probably get hot is if I say it on my GPU, jeez... that thing spews out 70c


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Nope.
> lol
> A. My kingston 3k is a chunk of metal
> B. My Samsung is... efficient enough
> C. My Crucial M4 is pretty hollow, so has some breathing space.
> never had a SSD above 32c ambient before.


Correction, ANYONE WITH A TINY CASE!







Bitfenix prodigy doesnt count
My ssd is aluminum


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder if I have my fan blowing out the front of the case so I dont have the hot air pulling in if it will make it cooler.

my ssd on the idle system is running 29c


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Correction, ANYONE WITH A TINY CASE!


Yeah my ssd is super
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Bitfenix prodigy doesnt count


Oh... sorry


----------



## HPE1000

Which makes more sense?
Number 1 is what I have now, with the psu pulling the hot air from the rad and exhausting out the back.


Number 2 is flipping the psu, having it just vent itself, and flipping the fan direction to have it push the hot air out the front of the case.

this would take the hot air off the rad immediately and not let it circulate in the case at all.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Correction, ANYONE WITH A TINY CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix prodigy doesnt count
> My ssd is aluminum


thats terrible, who would make such a fowl creation









maybe its time to LN2 your case


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats terrible, who would make such a fowl creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its time to LN2 your case


My computer is sitting in the bathtub right now, I am about to fully watercool everything, even the psu. I will come back with results.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My computer is sitting in the bathtub right now, I am about to fully watercool everything, even the psu. I will come back with results.


oh lordy.

loool, funny thing is, I use my bathtub to drain my rig, good thing i didn't get mayhem pastels lol, that would have made my tub not an option anymore.


----------



## BodenM

Photos of my SG09 build if anyone wants to see them:


----------



## HPE1000

sweet


----------



## kyismaster

holy crow is that a WD RE?


----------



## Phelan

Will this get me in? Believe it or not, as much as the mobo tray is cut off to accomodate 2 480 rads, I can only fit M-ITX or M-ATX mobos on it now...


Truth be told, I don't have that MVG anymore though. I replaced it with a Rampage IV Gene and a 3820







.

If nothing else, I can join when I build this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

OMG are you planning on making a mitx phantom mod?????????


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That one's a little ugly, I think Golfergolfer's Prodigy is a cleaner layout: Build Log


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, too bad that will probably never get finished.










too much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It is. Modded to fit an mATX board.
> I agree. Although that involves significantly more modding. Just seeing how easy it was to mod the mATX to it made me laugh. Then again that could just be my lack of sleep.


I was thinking of this too just that it is a really really tight fit....





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dawww I finally read Golfer had to bail on the project, much sadness.
> Looks like Adamski is left carrying the torch: Updates


yes yes it is quite sad but adamski will be doing a much better job than I could have ever done









P.S. I AM STILL REMEMBERED







I thought I would be forgotten


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OMG are you planning on making a mitx phantom mod?????????


M-ATX actually, so I can fit my Rampage in there







. Just sandblast, cut, weld, glue, sand paint







. (The epitome of understatement)


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> M-ATX actually, so I can fit my Rampage in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just sandblast, cut, weld, glue, sand paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (The epitome of understatement)


This would be so cool I followed your red rover build and was really intrigued by the idea. I have never owned a phantom but have always loved them


----------



## amdcat

Hi guys I just began a build log here : [http://www.overclock.net/t/1336456/build-log-hobbit-l-sff-build-l-sg09-l-i5-3570k-l-maximus-gene-v-l-gtx-480-lightning#post_18796823

It'd be awesome if you guys could help me out, give me some suggestions on my color scheme and etc. Thanks!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> This would be so cool I followed your red rover build and was really intrigued by the idea. I have never owned a phantom but have always loved them


Thanks







. Always nice to find a follower of my work. I love sharing it, even though at times it seemed no one was paying attention, which made me sad because I put a lot of work into it. I'm really itching to get stsrted on this next build, but I need to find another Phantom, because I don't want to cut up one that already has as many mods as mine.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> holy crow is that a WD RE?


Nope, WD Caviar SE16 500GB. I wish I could afford an RE lol.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Best single fan cooler under 82mm? I just sold hy H20 620.


----------



## WALSRU

If you repeatedly ask questions and don't bother to read our answers we'll just stop responding


----------



## HPE1000

_If_ (we are going to continue acting like it didnt show up at the door yesterday) I get my gtx670 for christmas, I think I know a great thing to do instead of getting a second watercooler. I found the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II I will have to do more research to find if it will keep the card at 10 inches, but I think it will. It doesnt let the card get hotter than 60c at 55% fan speed and is apparently amazing. Its 60 dollars, which might be well spent if the reference cooler is too loud for me.


----------



## longroadtrip

Gonna leave this here...getting everything set for a test fire...


----------



## Nocturin

What board is that?


----------



## longroadtrip

EVGA Stinger


----------



## HPE1000

Awesome, I didn't even realize the stinger had a debug LED, pretty interesting


----------



## hermitmaster

That's a nice looking board. I'm interested to see overclocking performance.


----------



## longroadtrip

I am too...have to finish the case so I can get the loop set up before I can OC it though...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


It looks great! Better than the Asus how-many-different-shades-of-blue-can-we-use-here boards


----------



## longroadtrip

There are definitely some issues regarding port locations, etc...but overall, I think it is definitely one of the better looking boards out there...


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


If it's not a problem, would you be so kind to post a side shot? I'm very interested to see how far that Megahalems is hanging over the mobo. _Thanks in advance_


----------



## longroadtrip

NP...


----------



## Phelan

Stinger for the win! Grats LRT, glad you found a worthy mobo for your prodigy. I decided to go LGA 2011 M-ATX instead of an M-ITX build I was thinking about last I talked to you







.


----------



## longroadtrip

Phelan...Congrats on finding a board! Which one did you go with?


----------



## She loved E

good looking board. at first i thought you dipped an asrock board in black paint


----------



## Phelan

Rampage IV Gene. I sold the MVG and 2550K outright and bought an open box RIVG and used i7 3820. I also traded my 6950 and some cash for a Diamond 7970







.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice!


----------



## funfortehfun

Edit: nevermind, ANDMYGUN took over it. And my post's still there...what

Anyways, cool transition! I decided to not jump the gun and wait four years to get an upgrade...so I can have a super rig when I go to college.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


The eLoop is beautiful as well, I wish they did them in 140mm size.


----------



## longroadtrip

WiSK..you and me both...my understanding is that they will be eventually making them. I have a 140 rad in the front of Yin and I was hoping to keep all the fans the same...


----------



## WALSRU

Hmmm if they come out with a static pressure version I'll be all over it!!


----------



## longroadtrip

I've got the 12-3 models for the alphacool XT-45 rads..puts out about 121 m3 / h


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Gonna leave this here...getting everything set for a test fire...


Man, that board is gorgeous.


----------



## stealthybox

wow.

you said it.
I'm loving the understated shades.

this is one of those boards that almost looks better when photographed in a mediocre fashion.


----------



## b0z0

Going to finish cable management tonight. Wanting to test everything before I started zip tying everything.


----------



## WALSRU

Man I looooove that FT03 layout. Let us know how your crossfire temps are once it's all closed up.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man I looooove that FT03 layout. Let us know how your crossfire temps are once it's all closed up.


I ran Furmark last night for about 8 minutes. The fans were set to auto and stayed roughly 20% fan speed. The top card hit 68° and the bottom stayed around 36°. I'll get the build finished hopefully tonight and get temps with the case closed up and fan speeds turned up.


----------



## WALSRU

Wow that's a pretty big difference for open air. Try it in maxed out Unigine, I think most cards nowadays throttle under Furmark. I know mine do, so it's not very accurate anymore.


----------



## Stefy

Are there any benefits to these mini builds apart from size? And is it possible to run CF without any problems on a m-board?


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Wow that's a pretty big difference for open air. Try it in maxed out Unigine, I think most cards nowadays throttle under Furmark. I know mine do, so it's not very accurate anymore.


The top card always ran warm. I'm going to swap them around and see if that makes a difference. The bottom card is brand new. Plus I'm going to be adding 2 80mm high cfm fans at the bottom, and one on the side to help drawl heat from the cards.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Are there any benefits to these mini builds apart from size? And is it possible to run CF without any problems on a m-board?


Portability, the challenge of designing and putting it togetther, the sheer awesome factor. And not at all, m-boards still use the same components as full size boards, just a little tighter together and not as many expansion slots. I actually see more mATX boards with full speed PCIe slots for GPU's then full-size ATX boards that split the lanes across more slots.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Portability, the challenge of designing and putting it togetther, the sheer awesome factor. And not at all, m-boards still use the same components as full size boards, just a little tighter together and not as many expansion slots. I actually see more mATX boards with full speed PCIe slots for GPU's then full-size ATX boards that split the lanes across more slots.


Hmm, that is awesome. I'm considering making a m-atx build for the family, but the size worries me a bit. But if I can put together an ATX build, m-atx should be ok?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Hmm, that is awesome. I'm considering making a m-atx build for the family, but the size worries me a bit. But if I can put together an ATX build, m-atx should be ok?


It's no different...just a little smaller. Good luck on your mATX build!


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's no different...just a little smaller. Good luck on your mATX build!


Awesome. Do you guys have any good and not too expensive cases to recommend?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's no different...just a little smaller. Good luck on your mATX build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you guys have any good and not too expensive cases to recommend?
Click to expand...

Fractal Core 1000 is great for a starter mATX case. I've got one for Project Maple Leaf in my signature.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Fractal Core 1000 is great for a starter mATX case. I've got one for Project Maple Leaf in my signature.


Ooh, nice looking case, good price too!

Thanks bud!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Fractal Core 1000 is great for a starter mATX case. I've got one for Project Maple Leaf in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, nice looking case, good price too!
> 
> Thanks bud!
Click to expand...

No problem, there are definitely much better cases out there, but the Core 1000 has plenty of space for an mATX build.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I absolutely LOVE my Mini-ITX! It's incredible! Apart from the difficulty to build it with a full size ATX PSU in such a TINY case, its been awesome! I have a tad lower overclock on my CPU which is fine and the temperatures are just a smudge higher than a normal ATX build, but its still awesome. Not breaking 50 on the GPU and not breaking 55C on the CPU is pretty darn good I think, especially for a GTX670 and 4.1GHz on the i5-2500k with 2 CWC's on them... The sheer case size difference is what made it for me! Having my big PC on my desk was quite a nuisance. Now with the CM Elite 120 case, my desk couldn't have more room!


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I am not sure about the air coolers but with a watercooler you pretty much can't use any of the optical drive or HDD cages. Water coolers really aren't that silent, I think I am going to sell my tt water 2.0 performer and get the new h50 because I think its optimized to be silent. The HDD has to be ghetto rigged, either like I did it, or the other guy. The ssds need shoved wherever they can fit. Thermals will suck with any heatsink that might fit in a sg05 especially if overclocked. My watercooler is about as loud as a fan at ~1100 rpm which isn't silent per say, but it is very close, like only audible if there is no background noise at all in the room, and it still only sounds like a very quiet whoosh. Idk, still might give the h50 a try, maybe I will get 2 h50's put a fan between them making 2 fads sandwiching my single fan, then put the other h50 on the 670. That's a whole different story though. watercooler maybe aren't perfect noise wise idling, but under load they are perfect as my fan always runs 717rpm


Hey HPE1000. didn't want to PM you in case someone had the same question, I'm torn between SG05 and SG08; my main concern is fitting an HDD, SSD + my current GPU(GTX570) or a new GTX680 (still thinking if I should upgrade mine cos I play @ 1080). That with an H60. You already said it wont fit, my question is do you think there is a way i can use my Dremel Skillz







to adapt the drive bay so I can place it on top of the case?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Hey HPE1000. didn't want to PM you in case someone had the same question, I'm torn between SG05 and SG08; my main concern is fitting an HDD, SSD + my current GPU(GTX570) or a new GTX680 (still thinking if I should upgrade mine cos I play @ 1080). That with an H60. You already said it wont fit, my question is do you think there is a way i can use my Dremel Skillz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to adapt the drive bay so I can place it on top of the case?


Its possible, or you could just make a new hdd cage, the old cage sits far too low for it to be possible. I would say maybe just gen an sg08.

My sg05 has a ssd, hdd, watercooler, and a gtx670 in 13 days.


----------



## Nocturin

Anyone have a mATX case they can sell me that thy're not using for the cheap?

I'm starting to hate my Antec Three Hundred after lugging it around to a friends house for some LAN Action ( It's got a mATX board in it)


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Anyone have a mATX case they can sell me that thy're not using for the cheap?
> 
> I'm starting to hate my Antec Three Hundred after lugging it around to a friends house for some LAN Action ( It's got a mATX board in it)


Why not get a cheap mATX case new, like the Silverstone PS08? It's about $50, got plenty of space.


----------



## Shrak

Could always grab a Fractal Design Core 1000 ( $40 range ) or Silverstone PS07/TJ08 ( $80 range ) if you want to spend a bit more.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man I looooove that FT03 layout. Let us know how your crossfire temps are once it's all closed up.


The Top card was running at 77°c and the bottom card was @ 65°c with fan speed set to 70% running Heaven DX11 benchmark.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Why not get a cheap mATX case new, like the Silverstone PS08? It's about $50, got plenty of space.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Could always grab a Fractal Design Core 1000 ( $40 range ) or Silverstone PS07/TJ08 ( $80 range ) if you want to spend a bit more.


I wont have much till after christmas, but I'm thinking about all those now









Really want something that's easy to tote around.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I wont have much till after christmas, but I'm thinking about all those now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want something that's easy to tote around.


I had the Vulcan for awhile. It's not a bad case. Has a handle you can install on it. It's a good case for $70 but I really like my PS07 (TJ-08 w/ plastic front panel)


----------



## Shrak

Gotta say I love my new PS07 as well. Pretty small, and easy to grab and go. Handles are nice but meh, not a fan of the ones most cases have.


----------



## Bonkers

I hate looking in this thread. Wishing I could do 2 builds. I want to gut my sigrig and make it an mITX build and then build a full wc'd dekstop w/ sli.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I hate looking in this thread. Wishing I could do 2 builds. I want to gut my sigrig and make it an mITX build and then build a full wc'd dekstop w/ sli.


All you have to do is sell your mobo and case and get a mitx mobo and maybe a cm elite 120 and you are good with your hardware.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The Top card was running at 77°c and the bottom card was @ 65°c with fan speed set to 70% running Heaven DX11 benchmark.


Ah that makes more sense. Still decent temps, once you throw that bottom fan in you're good to go. Really love your setup.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ah that makes more sense. Still decent temps, once you throw that bottom fan in you're good to go. Really love your setup.


Thanks. Looking for decent 80mm fans that pushes a decent amount of air. I might pull the cards apart and reapply thermal paste. I've been reading where XFX DD card's have had good results after replacing the stock TIM.


----------



## Nocturin

Intel had a case carrying strap that I should picked up awhile back for some points now that I think about it. Put handle on any case







.


----------



## WALSRU

Quick question as I'm shopping SFX power supplies for my case migration. Is it even possible to get this power supply as a separate unit? Right now I'm pretty much locked in to the ST45SF-G with 450w and I'd like to leave some headroom for a possible dual gpu card.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Quick question as I'm shopping SFX power supplies for my case migration. Is it even possible to get this power supply as a separate unit? Right now I'm pretty much locked in to the ST45SF-G with 450w and I'd like to leave some headroom for a possible dual gpu card.


I believe that PSU with that bundle is this one


----------



## siggie30

It is the SST-ST60F-SG.

Review link: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=227

Not available as a standalone. Try contacting Silverstone directly.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Quick question as I'm shopping SFX power supplies for my case migration. Is it even possible to get this power supply as a separate unit? Right now I'm pretty much locked in to the ST45SF-G with 450w and I'd like to leave some headroom for a possible dual gpu card.


The SG07/08's bundled PSU is ATX spec, not SFX.


----------



## WALSRU

Well that solves that, I saw Sugo and assumed. Back to 450w, no big deal.


----------



## feteru

Just finished reading through the entire thread, and I've decided to go for an SG05 instead of a Prodigy, but I have a few questions.
1) Is it practical to go air cooling in an SG05 with the optical drive and a long graphics card and two 2.5 inch drives? I was looking at the Phanteks low-profile cooler.
2) Will this GPU fit? I saw someone say you could force up to 267mm to fit, and this is close to the stated 10" max.
3) Is there an easy way to mount a 2.5 inch hard drive so that it won't vibrate excessively? I'm going with a Samsung SSD 830 256gb and a WD Scorpio Blue 1TB since I'm space constrained, but I'm not sure where the Scorpio could go.
Thanks, and I'm looking forward to building.


----------



## axipher

Anyone know of a good case for an ITX board, APU build, that can support 3.5" HDD's?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Anyone know of a good case for an ITX board, APU build, that can support 3.5" HDD's?


Bitfenix Prodigy, Cooler Master Elite 120, and Lian Li PC-Q25B.

All those meet the 3.5" hdd criteria at least.


----------



## MiiX

CM Elite 120 as CSCoder4ever said, or FD Node 304, Node supports 6 HDD's and can fit 120mm rad, like an Corsair H60


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> CM Elite 120 as CSCoder4ever said, or FD Node 304, Node supports 6 HDD's and can fit 120mm rad, like an Corsair H60


I'm liking the Node, I have 5 3.5" HDD's that I would like to be able to use if possible and I'm not worried about GPU clearance since I'm using an APU.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> 1) Is it practical to go air cooling in an SG05 with the optical drive and a long graphics card and two 2.5 inch drives? I was looking at the Phanteks low-profile cooler.
> 2) Will this GPU fit? I saw someone say you could force up to 267mm to fit, and this is close to the stated 10" max.
> 3) Is there an easy way to mount a 2.5 inch hard drive so that it won't vibrate excessively? I'm going with a Samsung SSD 830 256gb and a WD Scorpio Blue 1TB since I'm space constrained, but I'm not sure where the Scorpio could go.


1) Choice of CPU cooler is entirely dependent on which motherboard and whether you're going to overclock or not.
2) The MSI R7950 TF/OC is 261 x 111 x 38mm and the internal frame of the SG05 is 262mm, so should fit with 1mm to spare. I believe I've actually seen a pic on [H] of that card in the SG05, I'll try to find it if I have time.
3) If you're not using the 3.5" cage, then you can put the second 2.5" drive in there. Other option is on the case floor, but you'll have to dremel off the random legacy standoff which Silverstone once upon a time put there for a card reader.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm liking the Node, I have 5 3.5" HDD's that I would like to be able to use if possible and I'm not worried about GPU clearance since I'm using an APU.


hum... 5hdd is somewhat of a tall order in this form factor. so i guess node is pretty much the only choice for this size.


----------



## b0z0

I found a way to get better airflow to the top XFX 7950 in my xfire setup. Remove the red aluminum strip on the side which is held on by 2 screws. Done. That thing is there for looks and block airflow


----------



## WALSRU

Take it off both so it looks symmetrical!! Good thinking though, I've done that with sandwiched 3-slot cards before, sometimes the shrouds are not functional.


----------



## b0z0

I'll post pic's tonight.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm liking the Node, I have 5 3.5" HDD's that I would like to be able to use if possible and I'm not worried about GPU clearance since I'm using an APU.
> 
> 
> 
> hum... 5hdd is somewhat of a tall order in this form factor. so i guess node is pretty much the only choice for this size.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have a 2 TB, two 1.5 TB's I want in RAID1, 120 GB Vertex 2 that I really want to install. Optional are a 150 GB Raptor Drive and a 500 GB old Enterprise drive for backups.


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my matx rig xD


----------



## WALSRU

Because it has no case then we must measure cubic liters by the dimensions of the room. Not SFF!


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 1) Choice of CPU cooler is entirely dependent on which motherboard and whether you're going to overclock or not.
> 2) The MSI R7950 TF/OC is 261 x 111 x 38mm and the internal frame of the SG05 is 262mm, so should fit with 1mm to spare. I believe I've actually seen a pic on [H] of that card in the SG05, I'll try to find it if I have time.
> 3) If you're not using the 3.5" cage, then you can put the second 2.5" drive in there. Other option is on the case floor, but you'll have to dremel off the random legacy standoff which Silverstone once upon a time put there for a card reader.


I am getting the ASRock Z77-ITX, and I would like to do an overclock to ~4.0ghz. Thanks for the help, and I was thinking I would just mount the 2.5" HDD in the actual 2.5" bay and just tape/Velcro the SSD wherever it fits.


----------



## OverClocker55

Here are some better photo's


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Which case will it be housed in?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Which case will it be housed in?


Haven't decided. TJ08E,200R,900D or FT03.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I like the TJ08e, the FT03 looks a little tall imo lol


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Haven't decided. TJ08E,200R,900D or FT03.


Excuse my ignorance, but what is a 900D? Sounds like a Corsair case?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Haven't decided. TJ08E,200R,900D or FT03.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a 900D? Sounds like a Corsair case?
Click to expand...

LOL







It's not out yet. It's like the 800D but better


----------



## void

Wont it be huge like an 800D?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Wont it be huge like an 800D?


Yeah small mobo's in huge cases look great xD


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah small mobo's in huge cases look great xD


Agreed, having a Full M-atx in my Switch 810... though that'll change soon enough...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah small mobo's in huge cases look great xD
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, having a Full M-atx in my Switch 810... though that'll change soon enough...
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## Phelan

I have an M-ATX mobo in a full tower, but it's because there's no room for anything larger since I have TWO 480MM RADS UNDERNEATH IT







.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah small mobo's in huge cases look great xD


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah small mobo's in huge cases look great xD
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat
Click to expand...

Monies


----------



## mosibfu

Well here is my rig so far...

case: Core 1000
PSU: Seasonic 1250 watt (thats right, 1250 watt's on a single 12v rail, changed it, and cable management, after the pictures)
Mobo: Maximus Gene V
CPU: i5 3570k @ 4.7ghz
CPU Cooler: h100
GPU: 2x Sapphire HD 7870
Memory: 8gb Gskill ram
Storage: 64gb SSD & 500gb seagate hybrid (2.5')


Its full right?


you can just see the SSD / HDD hidden, in the top of the case..


for now, this is the only mod that is visible from the outside of the case, i moved the (uber uber uber) bright leds, in between the 2 jacks, giving it a nice blue shine, showing me where to stick it in.. and not blinding everything thats to the right of my case..

now.. i dont mean to be rude.. but im already hitting 12917 in 3d mark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5208244.. not half bad.. still..

i want to fit the 60mm thick 360mm alphacool rad and it will fit... as such:


shopping list:

MCP 35X, allowing me to mount it as on picture, since the inlet is on top.
EK 7870 waterblocks, backplates.. and a short EK bridge to "link" them.
EK supremacy for my i5
VREG waterblock for maximus gene...
10mm ID/13mmOD tubing.. so it still fits

might actually go for the socket 2011 "gene" since it is just as big.. and well, the gf "needs" a "new" pc too.. right guys?


----------



## OverClocker55

Those cables


----------



## b0z0

What temps on those cards?


----------



## esseun

Quote:


> Well here is my rig so far...
> 
> case: Core 1000
> PSU: Seasonic 1250 watt (thats right, 1250 watt's on a single 12v rail, changed it, and cable management, after the pictures)
> Mobo: Maximus Gene V
> CPU: i5 3570k @ 4.7ghz
> CPU Cooler: h100
> GPU: 2x Sapphire HD 7870
> Memory: 8gb Gskill ram
> Storage: 64gb SSD & 500gb seagate hybrid (2.5')


Did you cut an extra hole to fit two 120mm fans in the front?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here are some better photo's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dude thats an awesome case! where can I get one?

it has like ∞ number of fans mounts!

btw, does your HX have the clickety fan problem?


----------



## mosibfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> What temps on those cards?


the top one hits 85 when running occt gpu test in fullscreen.. but yea, i need to put it on water FAST...
bottom one topping out at 60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Those cables


its even worse now... the seasonic has even longer cables.. i could attach the mobo cable to the psu, loop it around the front, and then put it in the mobo... i will make em all shorter when i cut this beast up again to match the bottom picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> Did you cut an extra hole to fit two 120mm fans in the front?


Yup, actually i cut the whole thing open (one big 120x240 hole), so the radiator now provides structural support aswell..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here are some better photo's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude thats an awesome case! where can I get one?
> 
> it has like ∞ number of fans mounts!
> 
> btw, does your HX have the clickety fan problem?
Click to expand...

LOL I love my case. 3 Fan mounts. Separate PSU mount. White Sleeved Cables. 120MM Rad


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL I love my case. 3 Fan mounts. Separate PSU mount. White Sleeved Cables. 120MM Rad


I thought you were doing mitx?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL I love my case. 3 Fan mounts. Separate PSU mount. White Sleeved Cables. 120MM Rad
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were doing mitx?
Click to expand...

No I don't want to anymoar


----------



## amdcat

Small update on my build log HOBBIT



Please subscribe and post!


----------



## akromatic

I'm going to up the ante and redefine beastly(thought not quite) in tiny using a lightly modified ISK100, im still waiting for a 160w PSU

ISK100(stock 80w PSU)

AMD A10-5800k (undervolted and underclocked)
Asrock FM2 A75M-ISK
8GB Gskill Sniper 1866mhz
180gb Intel 330 SSD
Xigmatek Preaton(slightly modified)


----------



## WALSRU

Heck. Yes. That little thing is amazing. Love the low profile cooler and fan.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Heck. Yes. That little thing is amazing. Love the low profile cooler and fan.


yeh it was extremely tight with little clearance so it fits so perfect that it looks like its made for it


----------



## zelly

Does anyone know if there is an active owners club in here of Silverstone SG07 or SG08? I just ordered the SG08 and stuff, so wanted to have a look


----------



## GoldenTree

i know there is a tj08-e club


----------



## mrrockwell

Heres my moded define mini





Build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1334774/case-mod-redefine


----------



## BodenM

Looks great man!


----------



## She loved E

^^ hott... clean wiring too


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Looks great man!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> ^^ hott... clean wiring too


Thanks. Hope I can keep it that way till the end of the build. More cable sleving and plexi windows are next


----------



## OverClocker55

How about me?


----------



## AbdullahG

Case is a mid-tower...


----------



## HPE1000

The case is rather large.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Case is a mid-tower...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The case is rather large.


At least it's not a Full... Like mine. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

MATX motherboard though xD


----------



## Sean W.

too big, but its a damn good looking build, cant take that from the man!


----------



## smileytown

i entered my pc into a "best pc of the lan" competition at Red Flag Lan (www.rflan.org) in perth, australia and came in second


----------



## WALSRU

Update that thing in your sig! I want to drool over it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> i entered my pc into a "best pc of the lan" competition at Red Flag Lan (www.rflan.org) in perth, australia and came in second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is so nice!


----------



## eskamobob1

very nice







... what coolent you running? it looks like arora in the res, but like a regular IDC color on the tubes


----------



## mosibfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> i entered my pc into a "best pc of the lan" competition at Red Flag Lan (www.rflan.org) in perth, australia and came in second


you should have won.. but insecure ATX ppl think size matters...


----------



## She loved E

great little case... care to share any more info? i'd love to see more pics too... looks really well put together.


----------



## HPE1000

Is that an ASRock Z77E ITX I see in there?









I vote for more pictures also!


----------



## WALSRU

Looks very similar to the DD lan rig. Especially with the top mounted GPU.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> MATX motherboard though xD


Read the rules in the first post


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Read the rules in the first post


Hold your horses, I already have a mini-itx rig on the way...

my Full m-atx tower will have to do for now. lol


----------



## ceaze one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> i entered my pc into a "best pc of the lan" competition at Red Flag Lan (www.rflan.org) in perth, australia and came in second






Powerful but so small and cute!.... like a midget that can beat your ass


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> MATX motherboard though xD
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules in the first post
Click to expand...

Yes I Know but I plan to put it in a MATX case xD


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes I Know but I plan to put it in a MATX case xD


I thought you were waiting for a 900D? You keep changing your mind I can't keep up


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes I Know but I plan to put it in a MATX case xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> *This thread is for a congregation of members that pack high-end hardware into tiny mATX or Mini-ITX cases without compromise.* *The emphasis is on small cases*. Feel free to post pictures or just discuss SFF cases in general.
> 9/2012 Update:
> Many, many pages of bickering have arisen due to my flexible definition of "beastly" and "SFF".
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well.
> However, this thread has grown into a much larger discussion about SFF, and has grown beyond these original guidelines. As such, any mATX or smaller system is fair game, including the Prodigy. Hating the Prodigy is fine, but doing so in this thread is not.


Not yet though so it should just be in the rate my cables section.


----------



## OverClocker55

Alright







Well picked it out. It's a secret though. You will find out soon xD


----------



## kyismaster

maybe i should have asked for a core 1000 from my sponsorship then :|


----------



## ponywithaids

My machine is a bit dated, but it would have been decent in 2010 or something









Spoiler: Pictures







Oh yeah also I'm wondering where you guys are getting all these adorable ponies in festive hats from?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponywithaids*
> 
> My machine is a bit dated, but it would have been decent in 2010 or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah also I'm wondering where you guys are getting all these adorable ponies in festive hats from?


I made mines, other people just copy


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I made mines, other people just copy


Don't worry, I wont copy you


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't worry, I wont copy you


GOOD!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> GOOD!


FINE, I DIDN'T WANT IT ANYWAY!


----------



## Phelan

"Stop copies me!"


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> FINE, I DIDN'T WANT IT ANYWAY!


I'm sorry...


----------



## kyismaster

:| then again most people aren't fortunate enough to buy CS6 photoshop


----------



## smileytown

thanks for the kind words









specs:

CASE: Danger Den Lan Tower (no front)

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5ghz

RAM: G.Skill Trident X F3 2400C10 2x4GB

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 + 100mhz

STORAGE: Intel 520 240GB SSD

PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX Modular

MOBO: ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard

COOLANT: Mayhem Super Nova.

here's a previous iteration of this build with mayhem tharsis:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1290508/smileytowns-dd-lan-tower-build-log/40


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs:
> CASE: Danger Den Lan Tower (no front)
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5ghz
> RAM: G.Skill Trident X F3 2400C10 2x4GB
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 + 100mhz
> STORAGE: Intel 520 240GB SSD
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX Modular
> MOBO: ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
> COOLANT: Mayhem Super Nova.
> here's a previous iteration of this build with mayhem tharsis:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1290508/smileytowns-dd-lan-tower-build-log/40


I hate you because your 450 takes a big ol dump on mine. But I used you for massive amounts of inspiration for how im going to water cool.


----------



## smileytown

i wish danger den was still around


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> i wish danger den was still around


Me too; I need some hardware for my other DD 7970 block...


----------



## mosibfu

Speaking off high end hardware.. i switched my psu, and "blueprinted" my gfx







and i made low quality pictures.. so sorry about the photo's guys, but um, having a 90 euro cameraphone is how i pay for this beast ^^

so um to start off i gutted my pc, took the psu and cards out.. then i put the new psu in and hooked up the mobo cable, wich is wayyyyyyy too long for my case.. i couldnt close the case at first..

*first problem with putting high end hardware in tiny cases.*.
It seems Seasonic didnt spare any money on the cables, they are very long and just feel like quality work. l be relocating the psu after i saved up some money for rad/waterblocks, so for me, ramming the case shut will have to do for now, so i did , nothing there so no picture of that









*Then the "blueprinting"*
blueprinting is kind of like a car term, its not using expensive kits, its making the individual parts work perfect for eachother so there are no restrictions. I kind of blueprinted my hardware when i purchased it, my cards are just as big as my mobo.

Now i will be "blueprinting" my gfx card for cooling purposes, i will take a good look at both cards, then decide wich one will go on top. Then i will put them in whilst trying to achieve the biggest gap between the 2 cards.


as you can see, the top card's heatsink isnt bent as nicely as the bottom one, this card is newer then the bottom one, so in the HSF factory the bending device must have worn out a bit.. This card used to be on top, and get really hot, now, it will be in the bottom and that way it wont get so hot, and the card with the better cooling will be on top, but be able to handle it better. Thats blueprinting, and since for me its a simple switch, and i can see if it worked very easily.

Then i put my cards in, the one with the flattened heatpipes in the bottom, i put 4 thumbscrews in, but i did not tighten them completely just yet.


then i applied pressure on the bottom card where the crossfire pins are in the direction of the arrows, and tightened the circled thumbscrew, then i did thesame for the top one, and then the other thumbscrews.. (dont tighten the top screw of the bottom card, its close to the 1st card and might lock it in place.)

Then i went on a scavanger hunt, and found a nice rubbery thingy i can slot in between the cards near the front of the pc, giving it just that tiny bit of extra space.


then it was time to install the uber long pci-e cable and doing some so called, afro engineering..
*
I have a theory, Seasonic supplies that much cable, and branded cable ties, so they can get advertising on OCN on pictures, evidence is circled in red..*


As illustraded with my graphics work in blue, i have put a piece of cardboard to force air from the bottom fan on my rad, to my 2 cards i have also put my pci-e cables in straight to the top, its perfect cable management tho, notice the 40cm cable that ive stuffed away in the top of my case? good thing i dont have ODD or 3,5" HDD.. (SSD and hybrid 2,5" are in the top of the case)





See, perfect cable management


----------



## WALSRU

How are your temps in that thing anyway? Looks like your H100 would be absolutely starved for air (picture doesn't look like a meshed front panel). You've got very nice components but that case is in sore need of an upgrade. Maybe switch into one of THESE?


----------



## mosibfu

cpu hits 80c at 4.8ghz when i run OCCT for over an hour, i however run 4.7 ghz at a lower voltage, it gives me better 3d mark scores oddly..

I just tested the new setup. new gpu temps are much better.. the top one used to hit 85 in long sessions, now it hits 70, the delta between cards has dropped from15C to 8C, wich is really nice imho, i did that all whilst recording with msi afterburner (to heat up the cpu/case), and with 1160/1450 clocks, and a slight bump in the vcore on the cards.

im a gamer so i always test ingame, and record it so i have a log, and can compare video's (wich show the stats afterburner show)

*@ WALSRU* its a Fractal Design Core 1000, full mesh front panel, i have cut a hole the size of the rad, so no resctrictions there. it can also can fit a 360 rad in the top. Thatll be my next upgrade (and blocks all around).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> :| then again most people aren't fortunate enough to buy CS6 photoshop


Could edit avatars in Gimp for free I'd imagine.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Could edit avatars in Gimp for free I'd imagine.


IMO not as good,

might be better off with SAI paint tool


----------



## Phelan

pixlr.com is where it's at!


----------



## feteru

I'm going to be building in an SG05 and I was wondering if there would be any benefit to getting a gold rated PSU over the bronze it comes with?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> I'm going to be building in an SG05 and I was wondering if there would be any benefit to getting a gold rated PSU over the bronze it comes with?


Pro: better efficiency; can make custom cables if you have a crimper, or good with soldering.
Con: hard to fit 3.5" drive cage with modular connectors, cable lengths are much the same; doesn't have on/off switch.


----------



## MiiX

Gah... Got yet another idea for the Core 1000...
Top 360 radiator, front PSU, dual-bay res


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> I'm going to be building in an SG05 and I was wondering if there would be any benefit to getting a gold rated PSU over the bronze it comes with?


What WiSK said, and I don't think it would be worth it to upgrade from the bronze one that comes with the sugo originally.

Good job choosing a mini itx case that is actually small, not something like a prodigy.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Pro: better efficiency; can make custom cables if you have a crimper, or good with soldering.
> Con: hard to fit 3.5" drive cage with modular connectors, cable lengths are much the same; doesn't have on/off switch.


This is super helpful, thanks. I think I'm building this weekend, I'll post some pictures if I do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What WiSK said, and I don't think it would be worth it to upgrade from the bronze one that comes with the sugo originally.
> Good job choosing a mini itx case that is actually small, not something like a prodigy.


Funny you mention that, I was originally going to build in the Prodigy until I saw your pictures, so thanks for sterring me in the right direction.


----------



## Phelan

I just need to get paid for a couple more parts and I'll be able to order a new case and build this


----------



## funfortehfun

Mini-Phantom


----------



## kyismaster

TBH it looks too long.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> TBH it looks too long.


I like the extra length. Plus I couldn't comfortably make it M-ATX if I shortened the length much more.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I like the extra length. Plus I couldn't comfortably make it M-ATX if I shortened the length much more.










Itx!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itx!


but no MITX x79 boards except the shuttle, which looks like .... yeah. Plus I already have an i7 3820 and an RIVG...


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What WiSK said, and I don't think it would be worth it to upgrade from the bronze one that comes with the sugo originally.
> Good job choosing a mini itx case that is actually small, not something like a prodigy.


funny you said that, i've encountered quite a few people who are having difficulties operating in a prodigy complaining that its too small and cant get the mobo in


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> funny you said that, i've encountered quite a few people who are having difficulties operating in a prodigy complaining that its too small and cant get the mobo in










oh god, the sugo isnt even all that hard to work with, cable management takes time, but other than that it really wasnt hard. It was my first build ever and I did it in like 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Phelan

I just ordered the case! So now I have 2 Phantoms. The one I have now is too modified to build the mini Phantom, or I would've just used it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I just ordered the case! So now I have 2 Phantoms. The one I have now is too modified to build the mini Phantom, or I would've just used it.


Build log?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Build log?


SOON.


----------



## Phelan

Here ya go! Be sure to subscribe








http://www.overclock.net/t/1340033/build-log-mini-me-a-phantom-full-tower-resized-to-m-atx-with-rivg-3820-and-7970-watercooled


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> PSU and soundcard got installed in the SG09 today, 4870X2 is still dead, even after being baked twice.


might be the VRMs it is a beefy card.


----------



## NorCa

Sup guys, as I said before I'm moving my current rig to an SG-08 (I've been back and forth from SG05 and SG08 like a billion times) and decided on the SG08 for looks, air cooling compatibility, and future proof for upcoming GPUs (length wise, I'm not upgrading my GPU now and I'm not sure how long the GTX780/HD8970 will be).

My doubt is that I'm scared of my H60 failing anytime (only 1 year of use though) and no having a replacement for it, take into account *I can only upgrade once a year* so whatever I buy or don't buy on January '13 cant be upgraded till January '14.

Should I keep my H60 or change it while I can?

Here is my planned upgrade (buying from amazon):

CPU - Intel 2500k @ 4.2 GHZ (Own)
RAM - 8GB DDR3 Corsair XMS3 (Own)
Mobo - Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe ($29 diff from Asrock and I've had great experience with Asus)
Cooler - Silverstone NT06-PRO (It fits and a little cheaper than NHC12P-S14)
Case - Silversonte SG-08
Monitor - Dell UltraSharp U2412M
PS: And some schiit to replace my Xonar ST


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Sup guys, as I said before I'm moving my current rig to an SG-08 (I've been back and forth from SG05 and SG08 like a billion times) and decided on the SG08 for looks, air cooling compatibility, and future proof for upcoming GPUs (length wise, I'm not upgrading my GPU now and I'm not sure how long the GTX780/HD8970 will be).
> My doubt is that I'm scared of my H60 failing anytime (only 1 year of use though) and no having a replacement for it, take into account *I can only upgrade once a year* so whatever I buy or don't buy on January '13 cant be upgraded till January '14.
> Should I keep my H60 or change it while I can?
> Here is my planned upgrade (buying from amazon):
> 
> CPU - Intel 2500k @ 4.2 GHZ (Own)
> RAM - 8GB DDR3 Corsair XMS3 (Own)
> Mobo - Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe ($29 diff from Asrock and I've had great experience with Asus)
> Cooler - Silverstone NT06-PRO (It fits and a little cheaper than NHC12P-S14)
> Case - Silversonte SG-08
> Monitor - Dell UltraSharp U2412M
> PS: And some schiit to replace my Xonar ST


The new H60i coolers look good, and 4.2? I always kept mine at 4.1, also having an h60 ...









So I'd get the h60i at least. Though I am looking to W/C my i5 in my prodigy sometime next year.


----------



## Jimbags

my i5 2500K runs comfortable on air @ 4.5 1.25V 24/7 for nearly 2 years now







i thought u would get better from water?


----------



## She loved E

cooling-wise H60 = high-end air (like NH-D14). But in tiny cases most of the big air coolers don't fit so there's an advantage in space savings and flexibility of where you mount your rad & fans.


----------



## NorCa

I guess I'll keep my H60 after all !


----------



## mosibfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Gah... Got yet another idea for the Core 1000...
> Top 360 radiator, front PSU, dual-bay res


dual bay wont fit with a too large psu tho, also, the top rad will stick out the standard dual bay...

if you want i can send you my sketchup, its not 100% acurate, but it gives you a good idea on the size of the case.

you have about 95mm in the top btw, it will fit the huge 360x67mm EK rad, and 25mm thick delta's if you want to.

i have already messed with my plans, and you can even fit a d5, together with the 360 rad, if you put it on the spot where the rear 92mm is mounted.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosibfu*
> 
> dual bay wont fit with a too large psu tho, also, the top rad will stick out the standard dual bay...
> if you want i can send you my sketchup, its not 100% acurate, but it gives you a good idea on the size of the case.
> you have about 95mm in the top btw, it will fit the huge 360x67mm EK rad, and 25mm thick delta's if you want to.
> i have already messed with my plans, and you can even fit a d5, together with the 360 rad, if you put it on the spot where the rear 92mm is mounted.


Space for GPU's: 350 from fractal, mesured 365-368, PSU Hight 86mm, GTX670 PCB 170-175mm.
365-86-175=104mm

This is not 100%, but pretty OK. Once i get my motherboard tray i will move the parts out and testfit everything.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> cooling-wise H60 = high-end air (like NH-D14). But in tiny cases most of the big air coolers don't fit so there's an advantage in space savings and flexibility of where you mount your rad & fans.


then where does that put the ThermalTake Extreme 2.0 WC?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> then where does that put the ThermalTake Extreme 2.0 WC?


2*0mm RAD All in One coolers are up there with high end air besting some of them, depending on the chip being used.

The H60 isn't close to the D14. H80i & Kuhler H20 920 are close, but still not on par.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Building my new sig rig tonight and the Silverstone NT06-PRO covers my GPU slot so I went with the stock Intel cooler. What alternatives do I have available, would they even outperform the Intel one?


----------



## HPE1000

I assume you want to air cool?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Building my new sig rig tonight and the Silverstone NT06-PRO covers my GPU slot so I went with the stock Intel cooler. What alternatives do I have available, would they even outperform the Intel one?


You've listed an mATX motherboard in your sig. Have you tried mounting the NT06-PRO with the heatpipes oriented towards the GPU?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You've listed an mATX motherboard in your sig. Have you tried mounting the NT06-PRO with the heatpipes oriented towards the GPU?


I think it was a mistake on his side, because it says the case is a sg05. I think he meant the new gigabyte z77 itx wifi board.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Yes, I want to air cool. I've tried configuring it every way I can, not matter how I do it it will eclipse the GPU slot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Yes, I want to air cool. I've tried configuring it every way I can, not matter how I do it it will eclipse the GPU slot.


What motherboard are you using? Because I dont think you have a matx mobo in a sg05


----------



## HOTDOGS

Hahah oops GIGABYTE GA-Z77N-WIFI


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone using the EVGA Stinger with good experience? I really want to return my Z77N-WIFI asap and its now between the ASRock (I;ve had one and it failed immediately) and the Stinger. I don't know if I should give the ASRock another chance or just go for broke with the $200 one.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone using the EVGA Stinger with good experience? I really want to return my Z77N-WIFI asap and its now between the ASRock (I;ve had one and it failed immediately) and the Stinger. I don't know if I should give the ASRock another chance or just go for broke with the $200 one.


I've had a stinger running for about a week now with no issues...I have both the ASRock Z77E-ITX and the Stinger...both are good mobos. I haven't done any overclocking on it just yet, but the board itself has been solid. Only downsides to it that I can see so far is no WIFI (but has Intel LAN & Bluetooth) and that the UEFI isn't mouse enabled. It boots just as fast as the ASRock (I really like their UEFI) and is a much better looking board in my opinion.

Both boards so far have been very solid performers


----------



## feteru

I'm building in the SG05, and I was wondering what HSF I should go with. I was looking at thePhanteks TC90LS , but after poking around, it doesn't seem to be the best option in terms of performance. I'm going to be using a 3570k and OC'ing lightly. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I've had a stinger running for about a week now with no issues...I have both the ASRock Z77E-ITX and the Stinger...both are good mobos. I haven't done any overclocking on it just yet, but the board itself has been solid. Only downsides to it that I can see so far is no WIFI (but has Intel LAN & Bluetooth) and that the UEFI isn't mouse enabled. It boots just as fast as the ASRock (I really like their UEFI) and is a much better looking board in my opinion.
> Both boards so far have been very solid performers


Thanks! Do you happen to know if it has offset overclocking capability? I've had both the ASRock Z77 and H77 and both died VERY quickly, so I'm wary of trying a 3rd time. What is that old adage... fool me once...


----------



## longroadtrip

it's currently in my workshop so I can't double check, but if I remember correctly, it doesn't support offset voltage.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I broke the connections on my SSD, let's hope I can RMA it...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> it's currently in my workshop so I can't double check, but if I remember correctly, it doesn't support offset voltage.


Darn, I really want offset. Trying to find info on this board is like getting into area 51, seriously need some more reviews or user posts.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I broke the connections on my SSD, let's hope I can RMA it...


How?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Well I used a 90 degree to straight SATA and it flexed on the SSD, removing the plastic surrounding the connections. Should I RMA it through NCIX or go straight through Samsung? My whole system is built minus the SSD at this point. Also is it normal for the 3.5 cage to have some bounce after the HDD is installed?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Well I used a 90 degree to straight SATA and it flexed on the SSD, removing the plastic surrounding the connections. Should I RMA it through NCIX or go straight through Samsung? My whole system is built minus the SSD at this point. Also is it normal for the 3.5 cage to have some bounce after the HDD is installed?


I've done it before, superglue saved the day.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Well I used a 90 degree to straight SATA and it flexed on the SSD, removing the plastic surrounding the connections. Should I RMA it through NCIX or go straight through Samsung? My whole system is built minus the SSD at this point. Also is it normal for the 3.5 cage to have some bounce after the HDD is installed?


Not sure, as I don't use the hdd tray.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I'm going to try and RMA it and see if I can blame it on the quality or something. Definitely keeping the SSD in the ODD tray when I get a new one, until then I have a ghetorigged system.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I'm going to try and RMA it and see if I can blame it on the quality or something. Definitely keeping the SSD in the ODD tray when I get a new one, until then I have a ghetorigged system.


hmm maybe use one of the silverstone TS06 thingys

it comes with a 2.5" HDD tray for slim optical mount and a slim optical enclosure for your slim optical

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=323

anyway xmas updates on some of my rigs

SG08






ISK100 packing a A10-5800k


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 2*0mm RAD All in One coolers are up there with high end air besting some of them, depending on the chip being used.
> 
> The H60 isn't close to the D14. H80i & Kuhler H20 920 are close, but still not on par.


You think a 2*0mm RAD All in One cooler would cool down my q9550? i't hitting upper 70s with a coolermaster N520.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I'm going to try and RMA it and see if I can blame it on the quality or something. Definitely keeping the SSD in the ODD tray when I get a new one, until then I have a ghetorigged system.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm maybe use one of the silverstone TS06 thingys
> 
> it comes with a 2.5" HDD tray for slim optical mount and a slim optical enclosure for your slim optical
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=323
> 
> anyway xmas updates on some of my rigs
> 
> SG08
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISK100 packing a A10-5800k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

2 very small and awesome looking builds!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> You think a 2*0mm RAD All in One cooler would cool down my q9550? i't hitting upper 70s with a coolermaster N520.


I think a cheap hyper 212+ would quiet it down let alone an AIO unit, that tiny heatsink with 92mm fans is less than optimal.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I shall soon be joining you all in this glorious club, as I won an InWin Dragon Slayer from the Community Choice Awards.







While not exactly small (about 35 liters), it is quite a bit smaller than my current Corsair 400R (53 liters).

I took the liberty of taking a trip to Micro Center, where I purchased a Gigabyte Z77MX-D3H (I had been wanting a Z77 motherboard anyway). Hopefully the case will arrive tomorrow. Other than the motherboard, the rest of the components will be transferred from my Intel sig rig below. Pics to come, of course.









Does anyone else here have the Dragon Slayer, and if so, what has your experience been with it? Any pictures would also be appreciated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> You think a 2*0mm RAD All in One cooler would cool down my q9550? i't hitting upper 70s with a coolermaster N520.


It would, but you could spend that cash on a decent ~$60 tower and do the same. Like the V6GT


----------



## Scorpion49

So I found out that it wasn't my Gigabyte board USB 3.0 header that was bad, its the cable inside the Prodigy to the front panel. My new ASRock board won't even boot with a USB device plugged in to the front ports. ARG!


----------



## feteru

Just ordered a bunch of stuff from amazon for an SG05 build, scheduled to arrive on thursday. I'll post some pics here when I build it, can't wait. Build is going to have an MSI 7950 and 3570k on the ASRock ITX board with the Samsung 840 250gb running it all.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Just ordered a bunch of stuff from amazon for an SG05 build, scheduled to arrive on thursday. I'll post some pics here when I build it, can't wait. Build is going to have an MSI 7950 and 3570k on the ASRock ITX board with the Samsung 840 250gb running it all.


You sure a 7950 will fit in a sg05? I am 99.999999999% sure no AMD gpu above the 7850 will fit







That is one of the reasons I am getting a gtx670 for Christmas over a 7970.


----------



## sadkatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You sure a 7950 will fit in a sg05? I am 99.999999999% sure no AMD gpu above the 7850 will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the reasons I am getting a gtx670 for Christmas over a 7970.


A Powercolor HD 7950 PCS+ does fit inside the SG05.

It's a very tight fit as the shroud barely fits in - the shroud sits tightly on the metal front. I had to remove my PSU, front fan, and the ASRock Z77 board from the SG05 case in order to fit the 7950 card. It sits at a warm 62C under load although it does raise my stock 3570K temps slightly to 72C under load.

Anything bigger than the Powercolor HD 7950 PCS+ *will not fit* inside the SG05. That includes the MSI card I'm afraid.


----------



## feteru

It's the MSI 7950, which is the shortest one I found at 10.28" so it should fit. That Powercolor one is listed by Newegg as being 10.83" so if that fits, the MSI fits. Also, I've seen confirmation that this 7950 does fit in the SG05, even though most 7950s don't. Worst case scenario I have to return it and get a 670


----------



## HPE1000

Interested to see your build either way!









Main reason I went with the gtx670 even though it loses horribly at price to performance is its power consumption. AMD would have been a no brainier if my psu was bigger and the case was slightly longer, but the gtx670 was a guarantee to work for me.

I have not looked up completely how much more power difference there is, as I am not going to switch over, but I looked on hw compare and it said the gtx670 uses 170w, and a 7970 uses 250w


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Interested to see your build either way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main reason I went with the gtx670 even though it loses horribly at price to performance is its power consumption. AMD would have been a no brainier if my psu was bigger and the case was slightly longer, but the gtx670 was a guarantee to work for me.
> I have not looked up completely how much more power difference there is, as I am not going to switch over, but I looked on hw compare and it said the gtx670 uses 170w, and a 7970 uses 250w


Yeah, I wanted this to be pretty cheap, as I'm just a student. Also, I don't think I'm ever going to push this GPU to its limit seeing as I really only play Minecraft and Starcraft, so I'm not so worried about it. Hopefully it will all work out, and looking at Anandtech's data here I should be fine on power and hopefully on space.


----------



## sadkatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> It's the MSI 7950, which is the shortest one I found at 10.28" so it should fit. That Powercolor one is listed by Newegg as being 10.83" so if that fits, the MSI fits. Also, I've seen confirmation that this 7950 does fit in the SG05, even though most 7950s don't. Worst case scenario I have to return it and get a 670


The Powercolor measures 10.83" including the mounting brackets. The internal card length is exactly 262mm which is the SG05's internal length capacity.

Judging from pictures, the MSI's shroud overhangs the PCB board. If the powercolor and msi use same legnth PCB, then the MSI's shroud will not fit inside the SG05. My observation, please CMIIW









Also, the Powercolor is the only 7950 I've found with a non-overhang shroud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Interested to see your build either way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main reason I went with the gtx670 even though it loses horribly at price to performance is its power consumption. AMD would have been a no brainier if my psu was bigger and the case was slightly longer, but the gtx670 was a guarantee to work for me.
> I have not looked up completely how much more power difference there is, as I am not going to switch over, but I looked on hw compare and it said the gtx670 uses 170w, and a 7970 uses 250w


According to PSU Calculator, the HD7950 consumes less power than GTX670


----------



## HPE1000

Odd, I swear I had always been told that the gtx670 used less power. Doesn't really matter I guess.

edit: it might be that the 7950 uses a little less power ~10w, but the 7970 uses up to 50w more. As I said though, it doesnt matter


----------



## HPE1000

Did I win?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5326809


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You sure a 7950 will fit in a sg05? I am 99.999999999% sure no AMD gpu above the 7850 will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the reasons I am getting a gtx670 for Christmas over a 7970.


I can confirm that there are at least two buids with pictures on the internet that use the PowerColor PCS+ 7950 in an SG05.

I believe they're both on [H]]

The MSi should fit without mods as long as the actual manufactured lengh is comparable, but the clearance VERY tight. (< 1mm)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> I can confirm that there are at least two buids with pictures on the internet that use the PowerColor PCS+ 7950 in an SG05.
> I believe they're both on [H]]
> The MSi should fit without mods as long as the actual manufactured lengh is comparable, but the clearance VERY tight. (< 1mm)


I think I had seen one of those, but the people on there were skeptical because the person didn't post the best pictures. They only had a side picture, where the case was blocking the front of the card so you could not see the clearance. I guess it will fit though, but it would appear to be the only card to do so. I know you can cut some of the metal out of the front of the sg05 and get a couple mm back on gpu length compatibility though.


----------



## sadkatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5326809


Before I got my HD7950 I was also gaming on my Intel HD4000 for two months









Also, the HD7950 is not far off from the GTX670 real life gaming wise while being the cheaper card. I plan to OC mine although I am skeptical on how much I can go OC'ing both the 3570K and 7950 (and for how long ...)

Oh and with the 7950 inside there is no clearance to the front of the case. The plastic shroud is actually bending a little by the front. The PCS+ shroud is literally stuck inside the case. Inserting it is definitely not for the faint of heart


----------



## dogsofwar909

I would take it apart and show the management, but, this case is a nightmare to disassemble.


----------



## mrrockwell

Update on my Define mini


More on that here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1334774/case-mod-redefine/20#post_18891115


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadkatz*
> 
> Before I got my HD7950 I was also gaming on my Intel HD4000 for two months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the HD7950 is not far off from the GTX670 real life gaming wise while being the cheaper card. I plan to OC mine although I am skeptical on how much I can go OC'ing both the 3570K and 7950 (and for how long ...)
> Oh and with the 7950 inside there is no clearance to the front of the case. The plastic shroud is actually bending a little by the front. The PCS+ shroud is literally stuck inside the case. Inserting it is definitely not for the faint of heart


Yeah, been gaming on intel hd 4000 for 2 months, 1 more day and goodbye to it!


----------



## PCModderMike

Can I join?








This FT03 is the total opposite of my "usual" type of case....pleasantly surprised with how well it fit my 680 Lightning.


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow that case looks amazing!


----------



## HPE1000

The cases are very solid, they still have the reputation of looking like a trash can though


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The cases are very solid, they still have the reputation of looking like a trash can though


Are they bigger than lets say an SG09 or something?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wow that case looks amazing!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The cases are very solid, they still have the reputation of looking like a trash can though


LOL you're not the first to say that


----------



## luciddreamer124

Making some nice headway on my Bitfenix watercooled build. Take a look at my build log if you guys want:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1340834/build-log-baby-beluga-a-water-cooled-bitfenix-prodigy-update-2/0_20#post_18890138


----------



## dogsofwar909




----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are they bigger than lets say an SG09 or something?


Volume wise which is what I use to compare smaller cases it's a lot bigger than a SG09 (23L) at 32L for the FT03. That's probably including and due too the space at the top and bottom, but that is pretty close to the TJ08/PS07 so by no means a "big" case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are they bigger than lets say an SG09 or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Volume wise which is what I use to compare smaller cases it's a lot bigger than a SG09 (23L) at 32L for the FT03. That's probably including and due too the space at the top and bottom, but that is pretty close to the TJ08/PS07 so by no means a "big" case.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks


----------



## OverClocker55

Sorry mobile going wild


----------



## OverClocker55

Sorry mobile post going wild


----------



## AbdullahG

Learn to use a phone noob


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Learn to use a phone noob


I don't have a phone and I still double-post from time to time. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Hey guys, merry christmas! Does this score look good for a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and a stock GTX670?

P8506
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5341893


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I don't have a phone and I still double-post from time to time. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I went back to ATX cases. But I want a TJ08-E still.


----------



## HPE1000

It's done, look forever to get in the case and get it hooked up















This is a pretty awesome internet/satellite/AM FM radio I got, I need to get a subscription to siriusxm tomorrow.


----------



## void

That first isometric shot showing the front and the 670 is awesome
















Also I love reference coolers they look so clean.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> That first isometric shot showing the front and the 670 is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love reference coolers they look so clean.


It does look really clean, its very quiet also, I was expecting something loud for not going aftermarket.


----------



## HPE1000

Result of 15 mins of prime95 and furmark 1080p running.



I had a mishap at the end where I closed precision x and the fan pretty much stopped spinning and the gpu got up to 75c before I freaked out.


----------



## NorCa

One question, I'm worried about dust into the GPU with an SG05, any suggestions?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> One question, I'm worried about dust into the GPU with an SG05, any suggestions?


Positive case ventilation.


----------



## NorCa

The GPU will intake air no matter what, and there is no filter on the side panel


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> The GPU will intake air no matter what, and there is no filter on the side panel


Either obstruct the flow from out side (side venting of GPU if appropriate), or provide a filter screen in front of said intake. There's really no other way. Not sure what clearance you have in front of the fan.


----------



## Chromate

Current progress on my prodigy, no hardware yet, but it'll come soon







.

Going to be filled with a GTX 580, i7 2700k, EVGA Stinger, 2x 120GB Corsair GT SSDs and watercooling







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> The GPU will intake air no matter what, and there is no filter on the side panel


Yeah, get some fan filter sheets and cut them to size, I am debating doing that, but I really don't worry much.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It would, but you could spend that cash on a decent ~$60 tower and do the same. Like the V6GT


is it better than a 212+ evo?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is it better than a 212+ evo?


Yes.

The H212+ EVO isn't an amazing cooler. It's just good value for money in the $20-25 shipped range.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> One question, I'm worried about dust into the GPU with an SG05, any suggestions?


I had Vincent at DemciFlex make me a couple of custom magnetic flexible filters. For SG05 it needs to be: internal dimension 205mm x 85mm and external dimension 229mm x 109mm. The filters were reasonably priced, although shipping from South Africa was almost half the total cost.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's done, look forever to get in the case and get it hooked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty awesome internet/satellite/AM FM radio I got, I need to get a subscription to siriusxm tomorrow.


OMG That looks so great. I know my rig isn't MATX but my mobo is. Just got done with mine


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I had Vincent at DemciFlex make me a couple of custom magnetic flexible filters. For SG05 it needs to be: internal dimension 205mm x 85mm and external dimension 229mm x 109mm. The filters were reasonably priced, although shipping from South Africa was almost half the total cost.


Damn thanks!, completely answered everything I wanted to know, including dimensions!


----------



## void

Thinking of going for a HTPC style case maybe a GD05 for my PC. I'm sick of towers and HTPC styles seem to offer pretty competitive case volume for mATX or even ATX when compared to towers like the TJ08/Vulcan/Define Mini but at cost of a larger desk footprint.


----------



## Fonne

http://www.techpowerup.com/177813/Abee-Intros-Acubic-C10R-Line-of-Mini-ITX-Cases.html


----------



## HPE1000

Only problem I see, which is a huge problem is the fact that the gpu at the most can be 215mm with the fan removed, I am assuming the 190mm is going up the the fan and not the front of the case, if its the front of the case, then its a lot worse. You could not really build a gaming rig in it because the max gpu length is a little under 8.5 inches. You could get a gtx670 like mine that has the short pcb and watercool it I guess.

"(a compact GeForce GTX 660 Ti should make it)" AND its 320$.... OMG


----------



## Fonne

ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 660 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition
http://www.zotac.com/mx/products/product/gtx-660-ti/category/geforce-600-series/main-category/graphic-cards/detail/geforceR-gtx-660-ti-amp-extreme-edition/section/description.html
- *191.262mm*

It can almost be there







... If its can a ~1100 Mhz GTX660 Ti will give you a pretty nice performance







.... But the price is just


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow that case is tiny.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/177813/Abee-Intros-Acubic-C10R-Line-of-Mini-ITX-Cases.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: lotsa small case!


That is Tiny, Too bad I already got a prodigy. lol


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You could get a gtx670 like mine that has the short pcb and watercool it I guess.


Keep in mind adding a rad would decrease the amount of space you have for your GPU.

If this was released at the time I was planning my SG05 build, I'd have a very very difficult time deciding between the two. But as it stands now, the stuff I have in my Sugo wouldn't fit in this. Quite impressive really.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, my sugo is so crammed I had to shove the hdd down in with force to fit back in lol...

I don't think that would have been in my plans though, for over 300 being a mini itx case it should be made of gold and fit everything without problems.


----------



## feteru

Funny you mention cramped. My 7950 wouldn't fit without anything in the case, ordered a 670. So you were rightright I guess. So I'm just waiting on my SSD, optical drive, RAM, and now graphics card. Should be built by the end of the week!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

They almost need to either make an offset 120mm bracket, or a "100 mm" rad that fully fits in 120 mm^2


----------



## feteru

I have the SG05, and looking at it, would it not make more sense to have the PSU flipped venting straight up? There seems to be a vent that would be good for that, so why not?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> I have the SG05, and looking at it, would it not make more sense to have the PSU flipped venting straight up? There seems to be a vent that would be good for that, so why not?


The PSU is an intake, not a vent. You'll suck dust from above the case into the PSU, which you can't open to clean. Also having the PSU intake above the motherboard is part of the airflow design of the case. It means there is negative pressure above the motherboard so most of the air from the front fan is draw towards the motherboard.


----------



## a pet rock

WiSK is correct. However, I have the PSU fan up right now and it still works. They have the screw holes set up so you can still get all five in no problem, it's just a matter of if it works best for your airflow. I'm using the Antec 620, so I'm not worried about airflow through a heatsink on the chip itself. It also gave me a flat surface to put my 3.5" drive.


----------



## HPE1000

You guys with the sg05's think that a 10mm thick fan could be put in the side between the psu and the smaller vent? I might buy one and use it as an intake to help spread more air through the system.


----------



## cowsgomoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You guys with the sg05's think that a 10mm thick fan could be put in the side between the psu and the smaller vent? I might buy one and use it as an intake to help spread more air through the system.



I got a 12mm thick fan there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowsgomoo*
> 
> 
> I got a 12mm thick fan there.


Thanks a thousand! +rep

Is that a 120mm? I think I will get that, and a 60mm to put on the top of the case next to the psu on the other side pulling hot air up. I want MOAR airflow


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Keep in mind adding a rad would decrease the amount of space you have for your GPU.
> 
> If this was released at the time I was planning my SG05 build, I'd have a very very difficult time deciding between the two. But as it stands now, the stuff I have in my Sugo wouldn't fit in this. Quite impressive really.


for me i noticed even with the 670's short pcb in a sg05 it was cutting it pretty close,







i have about 2mm of space between the end of the card and the radiator.


----------



## cowsgomoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks a thousand! +rep
> Is that a 120mm? I think I will get that, and a 60mm to put on the top of the case next to the psu on the other side pulling hot air up. I want MOAR airflow


Holy crap, are you me? I ordered a 60mm Noctua fan from FrozenCPU and am waiting for it to get here by international parcel. Going to try fitting it on on the back left top corner with rubber screws.
Yes, that's the Scythe Slim 120mm x 12mm fan.

Incidentally this is the SG06 but the interrior should be the same. My front airflow is cut in half because of the front panel, so I have to try this.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> for me i noticed even with the 670's short pcb in a sg05 it was cutting it pretty close,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have about 2mm of space between the end of the card and the radiator.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now I see the advantage of those Samsung sticks... but I don't think I'll have this issue in a prodigy. lol


----------



## HOTDOGS

Alright I get my heatsink RMA'ed minus a 15% restocking fee and shipping it back. But the SSD is up in the air at this point, they may not refund or exchange it at all...


----------



## DaveG

As they shouldn't if you broke it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> As they shouldn't if you broke it


Wait, what did I miss? What happened to his stuff?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait, what did I miss? What happened to his stuff?


He broke the connector on his SSD and then RMA'd it


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait, what did I miss? What happened to his stuff?


I think he snapped his SATA connector.


----------



## feteru

Does anyone with an optical drive in the SG05 know whether or not the slimline SATA adapter is necessary? I think I need one, but I'm not exactly sure where to get it either.


----------



## chang87

project "snowflake"









processor: intel core i5-2500k (sandy bridge) OCed @ 4.5ghz
video card: asus gtx 660 direct cu ii (oc edition) OCed @ 1175.8mhz
motherboard: asus p8z77-m pro
ram: 4gb g.skill ripjaws x 1877mhz (cl 7-9-7-24-1T)
ssd: 120gb sandisk extreme ssd
hdd: n/a
psu: 600w fsp aurum 87+ (gold efficiency)
chassis: silverstone ps07-w
cpu cooler: coolermaster v6gt
monitor: 23" lg full hd led monitor
mice: razer deathadder v2
pad: razer goliathus control edition
keyboard: razer blackwidow mechanical keyboard
headset: razer electra gaming/music headset


----------



## dmanstasiu

That's awesome, it's just a straight vent right through the HSF


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Does anyone with an optical drive in the SG05 know whether or not the slimline SATA adapter is necessary? I think I need one, but I'm not exactly sure where to get it either.


Yes you need one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162016&Tpk=silverstone%20cp10


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Does anyone with an optical drive in the SG05 know whether or not the slimline SATA adapter is necessary? I think I need one, but I'm not exactly sure where to get it either.


you do need one however some slim drives do come bundled with one depending if its an OEM product or not. my silverstone slim did come with a cable


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Does anyone with an optical drive in the SG05 know whether or not the slimline SATA adapter is necessary? I think I need one, but I'm not exactly sure where to get it either.


you do need one however some slim drives do come bundled with one depending if its an OEM product or not. my silverstone slim did come with a cable


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> you do need one however some slim drives do come bundled with one depending if its an OEM product or not. my silverstone slim did come with a cable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes you need one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162016&Tpk=silverstone%20cp10


Thanks. I'm going with the monoprice adapter cables (only $1.50).


----------



## Fonne

Hope is fine to show this case here (It already got a thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1341302/anyone-seen-this-awesome-custom-mini-itx-case


----------



## WALSRU

No I had not seen that, and it looks amazing


----------



## OverClocker55

What case is that?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

That case is impressive. Though I'd need at least a 2 hard drive cage... but that's just me. lol


----------



## HPE1000

I would be inclined to say that a blower card makes a lot of sense in this case









Direct access to fresh air


Spoiler: Extra Pictures


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

@Fonne, that is a sweet case, I think this SG09 is pretty awesome too. Id buy this one so fast, unlike the current SG09



http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038813830


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would be inclined to say that a blower card makes a lot of sense in this case


Pun intended


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> @Fonne, that is a sweet case, I think this SG09 is pretty awesome too. Id buy this one so fast, unlike the current SG09
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038813830


What case is that? I want it


----------



## WALSRU

100% agreed the SG09 is a total butter-face. I'd upgrade my ITX and snatch that thing up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sean W.

Hey guys, I am pleased to inform that I will be joining this club very soon!

selling my Sig rig and doing abuild with following:

Bitfenix prodigy
Asus P8Z77-I
I5 3570k
16 gigs corsair vengeance 1866mHz
EVGA Signature 2 series 680
Corsair 850W (if it fits)
Samsung 830 128gig ssd
60mm thick dual rad with corsair sp silent fans
Mcp355 pump
Swiftech micro res rev 2
Enzotech cpu block

I have everything, just a matter of putting it together, I'm very excited!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Hey guys, I am pleased to inform that I will be joining this club very soon!
> selling my Sig rig and doing abuild with following:
> Bitfenix prodigy
> Asus P8Z77-I
> I5 3570k
> 16 gigs corsair vengeance 1866kHz
> EVGA Signature 2 series 680
> Corsair 850W (if it fits)
> Samsung 830 128gig ssd
> 60mm thick dual rad with corsair sp silent fans
> Mcp355 pump
> Swiftech micro res rev 2
> Enzotech cpu block
> I have everything, just a matter of putting it together, I'm very excited!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Hey guys, I am pleased to inform that I will be joining this club very soon!
> selling my Sig rig and doing abuild with following:
> Bitfenix prodigy
> Asus P8Z77-I
> I5 3570k
> 16 gigs corsair vengeance 1866mHz
> EVGA Signature 2 series 680
> Corsair 850W (if it fits)
> Samsung 830 128gig ssd
> 60mm thick dual rad with corsair sp silent fans
> Mcp355 pump
> Swiftech micro res rev 2
> Enzotech cpu block
> I have everything, just a matter of putting it together, I'm very excited!


I'm still mad at you for grabbing those SP120's before I got to them


----------



## Sean W.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm still mad at you for grabbing those SP120's before I got to them


Hehe, I'm subscribed to the cooling, main components and video sections of the ocn market, get notified instantly when anything new is posted







swoop!


----------



## feteru

So, the Phanteks PH-TC90LS doesn't fit with ITX boards, as I apparently missed, so what cooler would you guys go with to replace the stock one? I was thinking of maybe going with a closed watercooling loop, but I'm not really sure which one to go with. Right now, my computer is way too loud, so I'm looking to get a new cooler soon.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> So, the Phanteks PH-TC90LS doesn't fit with ITX boards, as I apparently missed, so what cooler would you guys go with to replace the stock one? I was thinking of maybe going with a closed watercooling loop, but I'm not really sure which one to go with. Right now, my computer is way too loud, so I'm looking to get a new cooler soon.


I would just get the best aio watercooler you can find, not sure if it will fit though seeing as how you have an optical drive and gtx670.


----------



## jdangond

Just finished a resent update with the Koolance QDs and the bitspower mini valve.


----------



## WALSRU

OH. MY. GAD. That is my favorite PS07 yet...

(might need another 590 tho)


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would just get the best aio watercooler you can find, not sure if it will fit though seeing as how you have an optical drive and gtx670.


Which one do you think that would be, I really don't keep up with them.? If the space really becomes an issue with the cooler, then I might drill out the rivets holding the 2.5inch bay and rig up my drives somewhere in the case sorta like you did, but still leave the optical drive.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> That case is impressive. Though I'd need at least a 2 hard drive cage... but that's just me. lol


If you go look at the pics you'll see it can take up to three 3.5" drives (though you sacrifice the dual radiator for two of them).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Which one do you think that would be, I really don't keep up with them.? If the space really becomes an issue with the cooler, then I might drill out the rivets holding the 2.5inch bay and rig up my drives somewhere in the case sorta like you did, but still leave the optical drive.


I don't really keep up with them either, I would not really recommend my aio watercooler though because it can only be positioned in one way or the pump grinds. TT told me they don't fill their units up so they don't explode like corsair.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

This is going to sound perhaps ridiculous, but I'm considering switching from my TJ-08E to a smaller enclosure, a mini-ITX probably. You see, I take my PC to college, and I also LAN a bloody lot (both at college and at home), and while the TJ-08E is smaller than a mid-tower, it's not 100% super portable. If I could stick my PC in my backpack and walk around with it, that'd be a dream come true. The only problem is, I'd have to give up my CPU heatsink (Hyper 212+) and my graphics card (HD 7950) may be a bit too long for some cases. And my cooling is pretty awesome, and it'd definitely get worse in a smaller case. Agh, I can't decide - maybe the TJ-08 is small enough.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> This is going to sound perhaps ridiculous, but I'm considering switching from my TJ-08E to a smaller enclosure, a mini-ITX probably. You see, I take my PC to college, and I also LAN a bloody lot (both at college and at home), and while the TJ-08E is smaller than a mid-tower, it's not 100% super portable. If I could stick my PC in my backpack and walk around with it, that'd be a dream come true. The only problem is, I'd have to give up my CPU heatsink (Hyper 212+) and my graphics card (HD 7950) may be a bit too long for some cases. And my cooling is pretty awesome, and it'd definitely get worse in a smaller case. Agh, I can't decide - maybe the TJ-08 is small enough.


Just add a Handle on top, Or get the NZXT Vulcan







(the prodigy is too big for ya







)


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Just add a Handle on top, Or get the NZXT Vulcan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the prodigy is too big for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah dude I would love to add a handle, but I don't want to mod my case or try to weld something to it or do anything crazy like that.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Yeah dude I would love to add a handle, but I don't want to mod my case or try to weld something to it or do anything crazy like that.


You don't need to weld it on top, you can bolt one on, you can ask some of the case modders about it. lol.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> This is going to sound perhaps ridiculous, but I'm considering switching from my TJ-08E to a smaller enclosure, a mini-ITX probably. You see, I take my PC to college, and I also LAN a bloody lot (both at college and at home), and while the TJ-08E is smaller than a mid-tower, it's not 100% super portable. If I could stick my PC in my backpack and walk around with it, that'd be a dream come true. The only problem is, I'd have to give up my CPU heatsink (Hyper 212+) and my graphics card (HD 7950) may be a bit too long for some cases. And my cooling is pretty awesome, and it'd definitely get worse in a smaller case. Agh, I can't decide - maybe the TJ-08 is small enough.


Maybe go with the Silverstone SG06 It should fit into your backpack, and it might fit a 7950 if you do slight modding to the front. Only problem is that it definitely won't fit your 212+. If you could please fill out your signature, then that would make it a lot easier to recommend cases that work for you. Adding a handle would probably increase portability as well though.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Alright, I filled out my sig rig! Oops, forgot to add my 3.5" hard drive. I have the Hyper 212+ CPU cooler.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> This is going to sound perhaps ridiculous, but I'm considering switching from my TJ-08E to a smaller enclosure, a mini-ITX probably. You see, I take my PC to college, and I also LAN a bloody lot (both at college and at home), and while the TJ-08E is smaller than a mid-tower, it's not 100% super portable. If I could stick my PC in my backpack and walk around with it, that'd be a dream come true. The only problem is, I'd have to give up my CPU heatsink (Hyper 212+) and my graphics card (HD 7950) may be a bit too long for some cases. And my cooling is pretty awesome, and it'd definitely get worse in a smaller case. Agh, I can't decide - maybe the TJ-08 is small enough.


fractal Node 304 can fit almost any air cooler, with the right motherboard.... ( centered socket)


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> fractal Node 304 can fit almost any air cooler, with the right motherboard.... ( centered socket)


Just know that you're giving up the ODD, which doesn't really matter I guess. On another note, anyone know if the Antec Kuhler 620 will fit in the SG05 fine with the optical drive installed? From what I've read, it's got better temps than corsair and can be mounted any which way, so it sounds like an ideal candidate.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Just know that you're giving up the ODD, which doesn't really matter I guess. On another note, anyone know if the Antec Kuhler 620 will fit in the SG05 fine with the optical drive installed? From what I've read, it's got better temps than corsair and can be mounted any which way, so it sounds like an ideal candidate.


In order to fit an AIO watercooler in to the SG05 with an optical drive it will have to be turned sideways. Doing this, however, restricts the GPU length available.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> In order to fit an AIO watercooler in to the SG05 with an optical drive it will have to be turned sideways. Doing this, however, restricts the GPU length available.


Exactly


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> In order to fit an AIO watercooler in to the SG05 with an optical drive it will have to be turned sideways. Doing this, however, restricts the GPU length available.


But does it restrict it so much that a 670 wouldn't fit? It seems as though the tubing could be routed in front of the GPU and then over it onto the CPU, although my case isn't open right now, so I can't really check. I might just have to drop the optical drive and go for an external one.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> fractal Node 304 can fit almost any air cooler, with the right motherboard.... ( centered socket)


Hmm... the Node 304 seems perfect. I'll think about whether moving my system over is worth it, as I'll still have to buy a new motherboard and a new case, obviously.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> But does it restrict it so much that a 670 wouldn't fit? It seems as though the tubing could be routed in front of the GPU and then over it onto the CPU, although my case isn't open right now, so I can't really check. I might just have to drop the optical drive and go for an external one.


It has nothing to do with the tubing, on 2 sides of the aio watercoolers there are bump outs that assume the position of a reservoir I believe.



There is only 1mm of space when the tubes are on the top or bottom, so sideways the gpu has to be short or it wont fit.

Understand?


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It has nothing to do with the tubing, on 2 sides of the aio watercoolers there are bump outs that assume the position of a reservoir I believe.
> 
> There is only 1mm of space when the tubes are on the top or bottom, so sideways the gpu has to be short or it wont fit.
> Understand?


Yep, I get it now. And the tubes can't be on the bottom because they would just not fit into the case? I guess I'll have to send back my optical drive and get an external one, which should work fine for ripping CD's, which is all I ever do with them anyways.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Yep, I get it now. And the tubes can't be on the bottom because they would just not fit into the case? I guess I'll have to send back my optical drive and get an external one, which should work fine for ripping CD's, which is all I ever do with them anyways.


Tubes at the bottom fit, but the optical drive at the top wont if you do that.

Here is a pic before I got my 670


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Tubes at the bottom fit, but the optical drive at the top wont if you do that.
> Here is a pic before I got my 670
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks. I guess I'll have to go to Microcenter sometime soon to pick up a Kuhler 620 (seems to have gotten good reviews) and an external drive. Also, our builds are getting a little similar, what with 3570ks, EVGA 670s, and AiO watercoolers, sort of funny.

EDIT: Just noticed Cherry MX Blue keyboards and Razer Blackwidow mouse, wow.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Thanks. I guess I'll have to go to Microcenter sometime soon to pick up a Kuhler 620 (seems to have gotten good reviews) and an external drive. Also, our builds are getting a little similar, what with 3570ks, EVGA 670s, and AiO watercoolers, sort of funny.
> EDIT: Just noticed Cherry MX Blue keyboards and Razer Blackwidow mouse, wow.


lol


----------



## NorCa

Yeah I'm about to join you guys hahahahah, HPE's build sold me the SG05


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Yeah I'm about to join you guys hahahahah, HPE's build sold me the SG05


You already have a micro-atx case though?


----------



## NorCa

Yeah, but I want smaller


----------



## gbak

here is my little dirty bastard

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Yeah, but I want smaller


I'm going from a switch 810 to a prodigy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> here is my little dirty bastard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a nice rig!


----------



## gbak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> That is a nice rig!


thanks mate..


----------



## OverClocker55

HPE what case you getting then? I see you sold your SG05


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Yeah, but I want smaller


You'll love it. It's awesome having a tiny rig that you can just tuck away on your desk with no problem. Haven't tried moving it around yet, but it's so small it would be super easy.

Also, I'll post some pictures of my rig once I get around to all of my changes, which should be by the end of next week.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> HPE what case you getting then? I see you sold your SG05


What? When in the world did I do that?

I sold him the idea on getting an sg05, its an expression....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> HPE what case you getting then? I see you sold your SG05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? When in the world did I do that?
> 
> I sold him the idea on getting an sg05, its an expression....
Click to expand...

oh LOL







I feel dumb


----------



## longroadtrip

I didn't think you would sell your case HPE...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you would sell your case HPE...


hahah it was news to me


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you would sell your case HPE...
> 
> 
> 
> hahah it was news to me
Click to expand...


----------



## HPE1000

I assume schools are dropping English class for intro to swag?


----------



## OverClocker55

Well what do you guise think?







Little budget rig that I built using the left overs


----------



## longroadtrip

Well done!







nice and clean! Not bad at all for "leftovers"


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice and clean! Not bad at all for "leftovers"


Yeah a dual core,8gb of ram and a GTS 450 isn't to shabby


----------



## NorCa

hahaha, no I was considering the SG08 but saw HPE's SG05 and loved it!


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> hahaha, no I was considering the SG08 but saw HPE's SG05 and loved it!


Yeah, HPE's pictures next to those things is what convinced me to go from a Prodigy to the SG05. I've got a lan coming up in a fortnight or so, which will let me test the actual portability of it. And by then it should be in its final state (for the time being, anyways).


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## CSCoder4ever

All these comments about the SG05 is making me want to get one! D:

Though space isn't an issue at all where I am... lol .__.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> All these comments about the SG05 is making me want to get one! D:
> Though space isn't an issue at all where I am... lol .__.


Lol taking up space was not a problem for me, I was actually looking into getting an NZXT Phantom before I decided to go sff


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> All these comments about the SG05 is making me want to get one! D:
> Though space isn't an issue at all where I am... lol .__.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol taking up space was not a problem for me, I was actually looking into getting an NZXT Phantom before I decided to go sff
Click to expand...

I see, I didn't think I'd go SFF either... but here I am now. lol


----------



## HPE1000

One thing I really wish I could do is just buy a sg05 without the psu. Subtract the cost of the psu and the case is only around 40 dollars. I would seal off the ODD slot, paint the case, put a window in, and maybe more


----------



## SoliDD

Could this case fit 2 GPU's and a soundcard with the right PCI layout on a motherboard?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112300


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Could this case fit 2 GPU's and a soundcard with the right PCI layout on a motherboard?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112300


Looks like it could. It's got 5 expansion slots, and with two dual slot cards side by side, then could squeeze the sound card at the bottom. Like you said though, would have to make sure the motherboard has the right layout for it.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lol taking up space was not a problem for me, I was actually looking into getting an NZXT Phantom before I decided to go sff


Or if you're like me, just get a Phantom AND go SFF







. I'm planning on sandblasting my Phantom this week, hopefully I can start cutting it this weekend.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lol taking up space was not a problem for me, I was actually looking into getting an NZXT Phantom before I decided to go sff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you're like me, just get a Phantom AND go SFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm planning on sandblasting my Phantom this week, hopefully I can start cutting it this weekend.
Click to expand...

I could have done that with my switch 810... but I liked the prodigy so... lol


----------



## BodenM

Damnit, can't decide between buying an 1156/1366 i7 or a cheap 1155 i5 to upgrade mah rig >_<

Decisions, decisions


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Damnit, can't decide between buying an 1156/1366 i7 or a cheap 1155 i5 to upgrade mah rig >_<
> Decisions, decisions


If you don't want to go with the latest and greatest....and you're thinking an i5, the 2500K would be the way to go for sure.


----------



## NorCa

i5-2500K is being great for me !


----------



## OverClocker55

Same love this chip!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

and You won't regret it!


----------



## kyismaster

Got 4.9 out of my 2500k


----------



## HuwSharpe

Everyone loves a 2500K =)


----------



## Fonne

Jonsbo V6S Mini-ITX Case Pictured

http://www.techpowerup.com/178154/Jonsbo-V6S-Mini-ITX-Case-Pictured.html


----------



## eskamobob1

that csae looks beautiful


----------



## HuwSharpe

Looks a bit like a sub woofer. i like sub woofers though.


----------



## WALSRU

That case is just begging for an H60 and short 670. I like it!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Looks a bit like a sub woofer. i like sub woofers though.


yah at 1st glance i thought it was a Bose sub woofer too









oh and wow, page 600 already on this thread


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yah at 1st glance i thought it was a Bose sub woofer too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and wow, page 600 already on this thread


You need to change the settings in your UCP!

I'm only on page 300









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That case is just begging for an H60 and short 670. I like it!


So much this.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Jonsbo V6S Mini-ITX Case Pictured
> http://www.techpowerup.com/178154/Jonsbo-V6S-Mini-ITX-Case-Pictured.html


reminds me of my bose subwoofer.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Jonsbo V6S Mini-ITX Case Pictured
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/178154/Jonsbo-V6S-Mini-ITX-Case-Pictured.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Subwoofers are cool.


----------



## TaylorBosse

I've had a 600T for the past year, and on the rare occasion I want to pick the PC up and take it to a buddy's or something the dang thing just BARELY fits in back seat of my car..

I've been subbed to this forum for a while and everytime I see your rigs I sit and drool. So I finally bit the bullet and ordered all the necessary parts to build a nice clean reasonable sized PC.

MSI Z77MA-G45
Lian Li (PC-A04B)
i5 2500K
16GB Corsair Dominator
GTX670 FTW
Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000W PSU (Yes I know its COMPLETELY overkill, but i spent an arm and a leg on it when I had 570's in SLI so I refuse to get rid of it)
Samsung 840 120GB SSD
Barracuda 2TB Storage Drive

and on the way is my water cooling loop from Frozen CPU.

I cant wait to run all the tubes in this little sucker!

Should have the PC put together tomorrow (running on stock cooler until parts come in for WC loop). I will be sure to post pics ASAP!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Nicely done! Can't wait to see it!









I have the z68 version of your planned board and it's done me well, enjoy it!


----------



## HPE1000

Well I ordered a razer deathadder black mouse today with my brothers computer I am building him. I was at best buy and they had the deathadder for almost 70$ and I was blown away, I ordered it for 44$ on amazon


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I ordered a razer deathadder black mouse today with my brothers computer I am building him. I was at best buy and they had the deathadder for almost 70$ and I was blown away, I ordered it for 44$ on amazon


You could have price-matched it, like I did when I bought my G500 at BB.









Still waiting for my Dragon Slayer to arrive, btw...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I ordered a razer deathadder black mouse today with my brothers computer I am building him. I was at best buy and they had the deathadder for almost 70$ and I was blown away, I ordered it for 44$ on amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have price-matched it, like I did when I bought my G500 at BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my Dragon Slayer to arrive, btw...
Click to expand...

Yeah... I had to pay full price for my naga epic... ._.

Sure can't wait for that little case of yours to arrive, I just assembled my prodigy rig and it's amazing how small it is but yet packs quite a punch!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yeah... I had to pay full price for my naga epic... ._.
> Sure can't wait for that little case of yours to arrive, I just assembled my prodigy rig and it's amazing how small it is but yet packs quite a punch!


What I love most is that people say that "mITX is a compromise"

I'm running a 2600k, 7970 (Most powerful single GPU card) and they're both fully watercooled. (Currently Kuhler 920 + h100, but watercooling gear is on the way)

Modular PSU, and I couldn't want anything more. SCREW COMPROMISES


----------



## daydream99

is my case, an antec nsk3300, considered a matx?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99*
> 
> is my case, an antec nsk3300, considered a matx?


Fits mATX boards, 23 liters, seems ideal for this thread.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What I love most is that people say that "mITX is a compromise"
> -snip-
> SCREW COMPROMISES


Absolutely! I'm running a similar setup to yours....except using a 680 Lightning.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99*
> 
> is my case, an antec nsk3300, considered a matx?


Looks good to me!


----------



## stealthybox

So I won a CM Scout 2...

I don't think I'm going to be joining this club for a while :l


----------



## Phelan

I would've gotten an M-ITX mobo but I wanted x79, so I went with an RIVG. WIting on warmer weather so I can finish cutting down and welding my NZXT Phantom. It'll be smaller than a Vulcan when I'm done with it







.


----------



## lllark

Hello everyone, about to join the club with this minus the cpu cooler going to get the silverstone nto6 pro and i'm good to go


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllark*
> 
> Hello everyone, about to join the club with this minus the cpu cooler going to get the silverstone nto6 pro and i'm good to go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impressive!









I also just joined the club, but now I just got work out some bugs.









And here is a pic of my new-ish computer:


----------



## Fonne

*Cooltek Announces CoolCube Mini-ITX Case*

http://www.techpowerup.com/178300/Cooltek-Announces-CoolCube-Mini-ITX-Case.html


----------



## HPE1000

Looks amazing


----------



## CSCoder4ever

That's one way to keep your hardware a secret!


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Pretty cool but it seems so purpose specific.
7" for a gpu
80mm of CPU clearance (unless you install an SFX PSU and adapter)
Not even slot load optical drive interface
40mm cooling fans? really? 4 OF THEM? REALLY?
The case has room but no configuration for 2 PCI express cards, either Video or audio.

It would be a fun case to mod though.
for 50euro it seems to bump up against some lian-li competitors for a little more money and a lot of positive feedback.

Someone here should get it though.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Looking on the dimension of that Cooltek case - based on the specs it is smaller (just barely) than the sg-05

coming in at 240 x 200 x 210 mm or 10.08 Liters or about 9% smaller than the sg-05


----------



## IRO-Bot

I think the new Cubitek Mini Cube is everything I wanted in a little case. Sized just for the motherboard, PSU and Drives, no optical so it's shorter in length, and it even has cable management! Always wanted a good case sized down to those parts without the optical. Although I want to see their other Mini Cubes that they're not showing yet.


----------



## HPE1000

If I had the need for another computer I would probably build in that cooltek case, it's so clean.

Something like a i3 and a 7770 in it would be a nice little computer.


----------



## Sean W.

Holy Moly! That thing is tiny! To small tho...


----------



## Tator Tot

For those of you who hated the SG09 and wanted one with a brushed alumninum front...

Well Silverstone has it now.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cases/faith/silverstone-launch-sg10-at-ces-get-your-first-look-here/


----------



## akromatic

SG10 is hardly surprising though, knowing silverstone's history with SG series cases they always release the same case with a non fugly front


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> SG10 is hardly surprising though, knowing silverstone's history with SG series cases they always release the same case with a non fugly front


Usually it goes Aluminum, then plastic.

Still, I figured a few members here would be glad to know that. I know myself, I really dug the SG09 design, just not the looks.


----------



## feteru

Man, I see all these great cases potentially coming out after I build my rig







Still, I'm loving this SG05, it's so incredibly small, not wasted space!


----------



## LiquidHaus

can i join?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> For those of you who hated the SG09 and wanted one with a brushed alumninum front...
> 
> Well Silverstone has it now.
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cases/faith/silverstone-launch-sg10-at-ces-get-your-first-look-here/


Getting it


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> can i join?


Welcome!


----------



## WALSRU

Love that build.

I want an acrylic case SOOO bad. Unfortunately the process is really drawn out. I've revised my sketch some of you might remember. I wish I had more free time to learn 3d modeling, because this is fairly crude.



Still I think I've got it to the bare essentials and even though I can't measure out exactly I think the sizes are fairly proportionate.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Love that build.
> 
> I want an acrylic case SOOO bad. Unfortunately the process is really drawn out. I've revised my sketch some of you might remember. I wish I had more free time to learn 3d modeling, because this is fairly crude.
> 
> 
> 
> Still I think I've got it to the bare essentials and even though I can't measure out exactly I think the sizes are fairly proportionate.


Your MB is oriented incorrectly strictly looking at the intent.


----------



## WALSRU

I don't see the issue. Think FT03 Mini:









Stolen from page 445

(if I'm still emailing back and forth about this case in a couple months I'm just buying two FT03's and hacking them up)


----------



## siggie30

I see. I built a polycarbonate case, and am stealing parts from another one to finish it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't see the issue. Think FT03 Mini:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from page 445
> (if I'm still emailing back and forth about this case in a couple months I'm just buying two FT03's and hacking them up)


I like that FT03. I was thinking of getting that case for an ITX build, but the 680 is too long.


----------



## lordhinton

can a 3870x2 +q6600 with 4gb ram (soon 8gb) be classed as beastly







or just out dated







(case is due to leave soon for a smaller one!)


----------



## Tator Tot

http://twitpic.com/btl9t2

EVGA's new MiniITX chasis with a watercooling fill-port.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://twitpic.com/btl9t2
> 
> EVGA's new MiniITX chasis with a watercooling fill-port.


So much win, but I would not buy it if I didn't have a EVGA stinger board!


----------



## Tator Tot

Can't wait to see what the insides are like. Definitely looks like it has some nice radiator support going on inside. Though, it almost seems mATX size.


----------



## WALSRU

Definitely has potential. Glad the Prodigy has some competition in the big boy ITX market that's so popular right now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Can't wait to see what the insides are like. Definitely looks like it has some nice radiator support going on inside. Though, it almost seems mATX size.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

That is an impressive case, but I think I'm happy with my prodigy... lol


----------



## WALSRU

Well that makes one of us


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well that makes one of us


and you aren't? lol


----------



## WALSRU

No sir. It's perfectly functional but to me it could be smaller with the same parts. I've got the bug for an acrylic case so that's what I'm working on. If you split the Prodigy horizontally through the middle that's the size my next case will be.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> No sir. It's perfectly functional but to me it could be smaller with the same parts. I've got the bug for an acrylic case so that's what I'm working on. If you split the Prodigy horizontally through the middle that's the size my next case will be.


Wow, and Acrylic, that's going to be one heck of a project


----------



## LiquidHaus

you could always mod a prodigy









lol though my version of modding one would be hacking the heck out of it - and then again i always end up modifying everything i have









that evga case looks pretty sweet, i'd like to get some actual dimensions though - it looks kinda big to me.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> you could always mod a prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol though my version of modding one would be hacking the heck out of it - and then again i always end up modifying everything i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that evga case looks pretty sweet, i'd like to get some actual dimensions though - it looks kinda big to me.


If you had a big case like a Switch 810, everything Looks smaller


----------



## maarten12100

I'm working on a mini-itx system 22x20x5 cm.
Check sig for the pictures.
I will post finished pictures her also


----------



## Fonne

*SilverStone Sugo SG10*
http://www.techpowerup.com/178511/SilverStone-Sugo-SG10-Packs-Enough-Room-for-a-Serious-Gaming-Kick.html



*SilverStone Milo ML05 HTPC*
http://www.techpowerup.com/178509/SilverStone-Milo-ML05-HTPC-Case-Unveiled.html



*And the EVGA mITX watercooling case*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/cases-power-cooling/evga-shows-off-their-new-water-cooled-mitx-chassis/







The mITX wave is really hitting hard now


----------



## NKrader

building mine right now









just got first small batch of wc parts, 5400rpm gt and one rad ax120


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Not sure what to think of those PSUs, what are they called? server? 1U? Either way, I really dont trust em, thats why I wouldnt get that EVGA case


----------



## maarten12100

They are claimed to be 500W 40A on 12V rail.
However they must either be super eff 94%+ or have the best 40mm fan ever.
As how would you cool a 80% eff unit.
Full load = 500W
500*0.2 = 100W
100W, small dimensions, crappy heatsinks, 40mm, fan it is as calling doom upon you








Either way it will be or a leaf blower or it will be a fire pit neither are good


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They are claimed to be 500W 40A on 12V rail.
> However they must either be super eff 94%+ or might have the best 40mm fan ever as how would you could a 80% eff unit.
> Full load = 500W
> 500*0.2 = 100W
> 100W small dimensions crappy heatsinks 40mm fan it is as calling doom upon you


This is what I was thinking, dissipating any amount of heat must be struggle for that little fan.


----------



## LiquidHaus

anyone ever contemplate replacing the fan on their silverstone st45sf?

that one fan is louder than all 6 of my high speed yate loon's (on a fan controller of course)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Not sure what to think of those PSUs, what are they called? server? 1U? Either way, I really dont trust em, thats why I wouldnt get that EVGA case


Generally speaking, 1U / Server PSU's are better built than their desktop counterparts.

They're not always better performing, but the build spec must be higher to deal with the limitations of the form-factor, and the assumed 24/7 usage.


----------



## TSXmike

does this count?



debating on whether i should sleeve my cables. not totally complete yet, so please dont mind the mess.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> debating on whether i should sleeve my cables. not totally complete yet, so please dont mind the mess.


Why not? Welcome!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> debating on whether i should sleeve my cables. not totally complete yet, so please dont mind the mess.


Still a bit big for SFF imo.

Anyways, those new mITX cases look awesome. I got the Prodigy but it's still too big for my tastes...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> does this count?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debating on whether i should sleeve my cables. not totally complete yet, so please dont mind the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit big for SFF imo.
> 
> Anyways, those new mITX cases look awesome. I got the Prodigy but it's still too big for my tastes...
Click to expand...

Don't tell me you're not satisfied with your prodigy either D:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Don't tell me you're not satisfied with your prodigy either D:


I AM. But I want smaller







The Prodigy is amazing haha. I'm about to mod two 240mm rads into the top, and then have another 140mm on the back + 200mm in the front.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Don't tell me you're not satisfied with your prodigy either D:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM. But I want smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prodigy is amazing haha. I'm about to mod two 240mm rads into the top, and then have another 140mm on the back + 200mm in the front.
Click to expand...

I guess I wouldn't understand then since I've gone from a Large 23" mid-tower ( full tower actually lol







) to a prodigy... big jump for me anyways... lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I guess I wouldn't understand then since I've gone from a Large 23" mid-tower ( full tower actually lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to a prodigy... big jump for me anyways... lol


I came from an Antec 300. Prodigy is still too big







The problem is I couldn't watercool my 2600k + 7970 to the same potential with anything smaller so ... I'm happy as it is haha


----------



## WALSRU

I came from an NZXT Phantom full tower, but I only have the H100 so I have no use for all this roominess


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Finally, my Dragon Slayer arrived and I can join this club.







This case is so much cozier than my 400R, without being TOO small.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Finally, my Dragon Slayer arrived and I can join this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is so much cozier than my 400R, without being TOO small.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is great! I don't believe I have taken pix on the inside of my prodigy, should I take a couple?


----------



## Phelan

Getting closer to SFF...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Getting closer to SFF...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Woo yay!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Getting closer to SFF...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's like a reverse stretch limo!


----------



## Fonne

http://www.techpowerup.com/178582/Trio-of-New-Lian-Li-PC-Q-Series-Mini-ITX-Cases-Detailed.html


----------



## WALSRU

Wow I really like the Q30 to show off your parts


----------



## LiquidHaus

i'll be doing a photoshoot soon with both of my current rigs, but for now check out the size difference lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Hey it's the 800D's Little Brother!


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's my mATX build. This is in a Silverstone PS07.

*Full system specs*
i5 2500k @ 4ghz /w Hyper 212 Evo
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M
EVGA GTX 670 FTW in SLI
8gb Corsair Vegeance 1600mhz
Samsung 830 256gb SSD
Seasonic X650 PSU

*Miscellaneous*
Corsair AF 120mm Fans (3)
Corsair AF 120mm Static Pressure (2) for Push/Pull
BitFenix Alchemy cable extensions (24pin / 8pin / 4x 6pin)


----------



## bortoloj

I like it, very clean and beautiful rig









But the card on the top isn't too hot ?


----------



## Skoobs

i am going to build a mini ITX rig and put it in my lian li PC-A70F case just to remind people that this isnt a SFF club, but rather a mATX/ITX club.

Cant believe i am still seeing people say "isnt this a little large for SFF?"


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> i am going to build a mini ITX rig and put it in my lian li PC-A70F case just to remind people that this isnt a SFF club, but rather a mATX/ITX club.
> 
> Cant believe i am still seeing people say "isnt this a little large for SFF?"


The Club's emphasis is small cases.

Though I don't think there is a problem posting a SFF system in a Full tower, like I have.


----------



## WALSRU

Check the OP, dem's the rules
Quote:


> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and no ATX cases regardless of the board inside.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> I like it, very clean and beautiful rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the card on the top isn't too hot ?


Guess it'll be fine as the gtx670 isn't really a extreme high tdp card only like 170W at max.
Would like to see that build watercooled as the cables are so neat it needs water cooling as it would go so nice with it








Preferably polished tubes either painted white for contrast or polished copper which you could anodized with chrome.

I'm drifting off again


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> Cant believe i am still seeing people say "isnt this a little large for SFF?"


when i posted my PC, that comment made me do a double take to make sure i didnt post in the wrong thread.

before i built my current setup, i was planning on a prodigy build. while a small part of me still wishes i did, im glad i went a tad bigger. and anyways, my wifes system is due for an update so i still have a chance to build something SFF.

but anywho... back to posting pics of beastly matx/itx systems.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> I like it, very clean and beautiful rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the card on the top isn't too hot ?


The top card will hit about 70 +/- while I'm playing Metro 2033 with every maxed out, same with Planetside 2. The bottom card averages about 60. Not sure how this compares to others who're using a similar sandwiched build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> Guess it'll be fine as the gtx670 isn't really a extreme high tdp card only like 170W at max.
> Would like to see that build watercooled as the cables are so need it needs water cooling as it would go so nice with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preferably polished tubes either painted white for contrast or polished copper which you could anodized with chrome.
> 
> I'm drifting off again


This is my next plan. Come tax season I'll be going full water for this build, and in the same notion I'll be rocking a 3770k. I'm thinking of a gray/silver tubing, but it's all up for discussion really.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

When I started this thread, there were hardly any enthusiast ITX boards. Most were Atom based and you'd be lucky to find even a pcie 1x slot. After the p55 ITX boards, and certainly the z68 ITX's this thread has gradually moved into more of an ITX focused group. Considering that, the mATX guys may not get as much out of this thread as they used to.

Since full ATX boards are less popular now (as most everything is integrated) and more people move to mATX, I'm considering restricting the mATX boards to LGA2011 and/or 2P in order to keep the "power density" in the same range as the ITX systems.

As always, the community makes the conversation go forward so I welcome any and all comments.

Thanks


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> When I started this thread, there were hardly any enthusiast ITX boards. Most were Atom based and you'd be lucky to find even a pcie 1x slot. After the p55 ITX boards, and certainly the z68 ITX's this thread has gradually moved into more of an ITX focused group. Considering that, the mATX guys may not get as much out of this thread as they used to.
> 
> Since full ATX boards are less popular now (as most everything is integrated) and more people move to mATX, I'm considering restricting the mATX boards to LGA2011 and/or 2P in order to keep the "power density" in the same range as the ITX systems.
> 
> As always, the community makes the conversation go forward so I welcome any and all comments.
> 
> Thanks


I really like the small form factors you can just fit everything everywhere.
Casemoding has become so much easier with flexible cables and low profile everything.
The old components weren't as small and moveable as they are now look at the IDE interface being replaced by the S-ata interface one of the best progresses for keeping your build tidy while also improving the airflow.
And that is just one of many things that's been improved over the years.

However for my high end build mutli processor I prefer extreme amounts of space due to the need of mounting a lot of stuff together.
Can't wait for Brickland as I would go 8+ processors that would rock.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Since full ATX boards are less popular now (as most everything is integrated) and more people move to mATX


what?

wait, what?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> The Club's emphasis is small cases.
> 
> Though I don't think there is a problem posting a SFF system in a Full tower, like I have.


well IMO SFF wouls define small form factor, having an ITX board in a full tower isnt small but shoving an ATX board into a matx or smaller case and that would still qualify for small form factor


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> The Club's emphasis is small cases.
> 
> Though I don't think there is a problem posting a SFF system in a Full tower, like I have.


well IMO SFF wouls define small form factor, having an ITX board in a full tower isnt small but shoving an ATX board into a matx or smaller case and that would still qualify for small form factor


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> what?
> 
> wait, what?


You may not notice this in the consumer market yet, but mATX is used in most office computers, that has a little hardware.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> well IMO SFF wouls define small form factor, having an ITX board in a full tower isnt small but shoving an ATX board into a matx or smaller case and that would still qualify for small form factor


But it wouldn't fit xD

However I understand your point completely the outer dimension is what matters defining small form factor very true indeed.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> The Club's emphasis is small cases.
> 
> Though I don't think there is a problem posting a SFF system in a Full tower, like I have.
> 
> 
> 
> well IMO SFF wouls define small form factor, having an ITX board in a full tower isnt small but shoving an ATX board into a matx or smaller case and that would still qualify for small form factor
Click to expand...

I see. okay then.

But I've got an ITX in a prodigy, so I think I am well qualified for the club now.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> You may not notice this in the consumer market yet, but mATX is used in most office computers, that has a little hardware.


matx has almost always hogged the prebuilt market as they have to shoehorn them into those silly little plastic cases.

and people who buy prebuilt dont really worry about specs, just how much ram/cores/what ever the seller is pushing as being awesome..


----------



## She loved E

What downsides are there to matx boards over atx other than packaging and generally less of everything (pcie, usb, etc).? So far I haven't run into an gripes on my ITX rigs that I wouldn't also have w/the full-size equivalent, but have never done a matx build.

And to take that a step further, why don't prebuilt MFGs use ITX boards instead of MATX? Seems like that'd be a good way to offer smaller & cheaper systems to the 99% that don't care to run 2 GPUs (or know what one is, for that matter).


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> What downsides are there to matx boards over atx other than packaging and generally less of everything (pcie, usb, etc).? So far I haven't run into an gripes on my ITX rigs that I wouldn't also have w/the full-size equivalent, but have never done a matx build.
> 
> And to take that a step further, why don't prebuilt MFGs use ITX boards instead of MATX? Seems like that'd be a good way to offer smaller & cheaper systems to the 99% that don't care to run 2 GPUs (or know what one is, for that matter).


It is already being done by many.
But majors like HP Dell Acer like advertising with extendability and future proof by offering a lot of ports (however they will most likely never be put to use)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> What downsides are there to matx boards over atx other than packaging and generally less of everything (pcie, usb, etc).? So far I haven't run into an gripes on my ITX rigs that I wouldn't also have w/the full-size equivalent, but have never done a matx build.
> 
> And to take that a step further, why don't prebuilt MFGs use ITX boards instead of MATX? Seems like that'd be a good way to offer smaller & cheaper systems to the 99% that don't care to run 2 GPUs (or know what one is, for that matter).


No other downsides, and some even overclock better than their larger bro boards.

I actually want to have a mATX home storage and an ITX desktop. With the proper network, it would work well and allow me to have less space for drives on my primary system with half the footprint. IIRC there might be a dual gpu itx mobo that would power higher resolutions than 1080p.


----------



## Phelan

My last two mobos were ROG M-ATX boards (MVG and RIVG) and neither are short on features for me.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> what?
> 
> wait, what?


Probably 90% of people have nothing but one or two video cards. For those 90% there's no real need for the extra 3 slots in an ATX board. I know there's people with quad cards that also use a sound card, RAID card and NIC, but that might be a dozen users here.

ATX was designed in a time when sound, Ethernet, video, and even USB and IDE had to be handled by add-in-cards. It's not needed today except in extreme cases. (pun intended)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I was excited when I saw 25 new posts, hoping for 25 new rigs. I was sad to see this argument again. cant we all just get along and enjoy the builds


----------



## Plagwez

Hey, I built a new rig and posted in the SFF sub-forum!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagwez*
> 
> Hey, I built a new rig and posted in the SFF sub-forum!


is it SFF I hope?


----------



## Volkswagen

Back on Topic









That is a ~4 inch circle cutout in the front of the case to allow it to intake air like it should be done- no restrictions. Using a Silverstone Filter - lightning by 2 blue led's.



120mm blow hole on top- this was another must to help with exhausting the hot air that my GTX 670 provides thanks to the Windforce 3 cooler. On the bright side temps stay below ~55c even at 1280mhz and fan is at 50%



Wiring from the side- looks better in real life. This is using a Corsair AX850W PSU and stock cables which are longgg



Top View wiring- you can see my 750GB 2.5" HDD and my SSD is under it



Got it a 4.6 GHZ stable with great temps using a Corsair H80 and 2 x 120mm Noctua PWM Fans- very quiet system. Almost silent when idle. Boots fast- so far I love it. I might re-do the front with the 3M Carbon Fiber film- this was my first time working with it and next time I know that it will come out better.

Comments and questions welcome


----------



## stealthybox

That looks really great!

I think that 4" hole in the front really improves the aesthetics of the case.
It's too bad that SS logo looks a little bit out of place though :/ Otherwise, it would be flawless.

Great job on the wiring though.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Folks, it would be appreciated if everyone could get along and not cause dramas. This is not what this forum is designed for.


----------



## NorCa

Upgrade on my shrinking quest (amongst other things







, I'm also upgrading my HomeTheater)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Upgrade on my shrinking quest (amongst other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm also upgrading my HomeTheater)


Monoprice if your looking for long, good quality cables for the cheap.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Back on Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a ~4 inch circle cutout in the front of the case to allow it to intake air like it should be done- no restrictions. Using a Silverstone Filter - lightning by 2 blue led's.
> 
> 
> 
> 120mm blow hole on top- this was another must to help with exhausting the hot air that my GTX 670 provides thanks to the Windforce 3 cooler. On the bright side temps stay below ~55c even at 1280mhz and fan is at 50%
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring from the side- looks better in real life. This is using a Corsair AX850W PSU and stock cables which are longgg
> 
> 
> 
> Top View wiring- you can see my 750GB 2.5" HDD and my SSD is under it
> 
> 
> 
> Got it a 4.6 GHZ stable with great temps using a Corsair H80 and 2 x 120mm Noctua PWM Fans- very quiet system. Almost silent when idle. Boots fast- so far I love it. I might re-do the front with the 3M Carbon Fiber film- this was my first time working with it and next time I know that it will come out better.
> 
> Comments and questions welcome






I've got the same case and I've got a question for ya...

Have you tried to mount the PSU the other way? here It seems like alot of the noise from the case somes from the buffer zone between the PSU fan and the top of the case. That gap and then the slots with the mesh seem to cause alot of noise...if you cover that up it seems the noise goes away...I'm wondering if I even have enough room to pull out my PSU and flip it and try that... I might attempt that this weekend... I feel like it'd aide in cooling the motherboard, sucking hot air up through the PSU, and it'd also reduce noise... But seriously try it, throw a book on the top back portion of where the vent is for the PSU fan, it seems like 70% of the noise coming from the case is right from that vent area...


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> I've got the same case and I've got a question for ya...
> 
> Have you tried to mount the PSU the other way? here It seems like alot of the noise from the case somes from the buffer zone between the PSU fan and the top of the case. That gap and then the slots with the mesh seem to cause alot of noise...if you cover that up it seems the noise goes away...I'm wondering if I even have enough room to pull out my PSU and flip it and try that... I might attempt that this weekend... I feel like it'd aide in cooling the motherboard, sucking hot air up through the PSU, and it'd also reduce noise... But seriously try it, throw a book on the top back portion of where the vent is for the PSU fan, it seems like 70% of the noise coming from the case is right from that vent area...


Hmm I haven't tried that (it would be too much work) and my PSU fan almost never spins so it wouldn't be exhausting anything...
I will try the book trick and see what results I get- thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Fonne

New mITX cases avery day









http://www.techpowerup.com/178625/In-Win-H-Fame-Miniaturized-to-ITX-Specifications.html


----------



## HPE1000

awesome









edit:quick question, got some stuff coming today, do I really need rubbing alcohol to clean thermal compound, I just ran out and dont want to get more atm. I have coffee filters, so should I just use some water on it? Carefully


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:quick question, got some stuff coming today, do I really need rubbing alcohol to clean thermal compound, I just ran out and dont want to get more atm. I have coffee filters, so should I just use some water on it? Carefully


I'd just rub them down, water has oxidized my heaksinks before. But my TIM isn't very greasy or sticky so YMMV


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> edit:quick question, got some stuff coming today, do I really need rubbing alcohol to clean thermal compound, I just ran out and dont want to get more atm. I have coffee filters, so should I just use some water on it? Carefully


Use a cotton make-up removing wipe.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> New mITX cases avery day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/178625/In-Win-H-Fame-Miniaturized-to-ITX-Specifications.html


Me like
But why is there a logo shaped bump in the side of the case why would you screw the beautiful design with that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Me like
> But why is there a logo shaped bump in the side of the case why would you screw the beautiful design with that.


I know, in win isnt the most highly acclaimed case manufacturer, they need to stop that.


----------



## WALSRU

On the upside I do think they have a neat logo, so it doesn't look bad there.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Me like
> But why is there a logo shaped bump in the side of the case why would you screw the beautiful design with that.


Because that's where the window goes, silly.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Because that's where the window goes, silly.


For the tweaker it would but why not standard this would really be a perfect case for those who want a compact good looking system.
I would polish the sides maybe even sand and then anodize them with chrome and keep the front and back painted black would look so good.


----------



## AbdullahG

Seems like we're on a new front for mITX.


----------



## m_jones_

Wish M-atx was getting some more love. Guess I will have to finally build my own case.


----------



## vangsfreaken

well, thanks to this club i now own both a core 1000 and a elite 120...i don't have any parts for any of them though, and don't know which to choose...


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> well, thanks to this club i now own both a core 1000 and a elite 120...i don't have any parts for any of them though, and don't know which to choose...


i'd say elite 120 but i just like ITX cases








the core 1000 should be much easier to work with tho...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> well, thanks to this club i now own both a core 1000 and a elite 120...i don't have any parts for any of them though, and don't know which to choose...


Sell both and get a prodigy!







please pardon my bias lol









if you want to SLI/Xfire the core 1000.

if you want a shoe-box, the Elite 120.


----------



## WALSRU

I did a build for a friend recently in the 120. It is so space efficient, I really love that dang thing.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> i'd say elite 120 but i just like ITX cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the core 1000 should be much easier to work with tho...


i kinda agree with you... i want the elite 120, but i'm concerned about the cooling... in my current case (cm haf x) i got a 2600K @ 5 ghz with a nh-d14, but what would the elite 120 be capable of?


----------



## vangsfreaken

god damn, you guys are quick...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Sell both and get a prodigy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please pardon my bias lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to SLI/Xfire the core 1000.
> 
> if you want a shoe-box, the Elite 120.


i don't need crossfire, but i'm not sure if i'm willing to lose my soundcard...depends on the onboard-sound on the board i choose really...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I did a build for a friend recently in the 120. It is so space efficient, I really love that dang thing.


lovin' it myself


----------



## lllark

Grrr..... so many cables


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllark*
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr..... so many cables


custom cables!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i kinda agree with you... i want the elite 120, but i'm concerned about the cooling... in my current case (cm haf x) i got a 2600K @ 5 ghz with a nh-d14, but what would the elite 120 be capable of?


The only thing that fits in the 120 is an H80 in the front panel because the PSU sits right on top of the CPU socket, so no aircooling for you. If you want to continue to use your D14 the Node 304 can most likely fit it if you went with the Asus or EVGA itx board. Otherwise yeah, the Prodigy also has room for a D14.


----------



## OverClocker55

What if I told you all my new case has a 16 core intel cpu,96gb ram and 2 gtx 790 8gb in sli all inside a mitx case.

NVM don't got that.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What if I told you all my new case has a 16 core intel cpu,96gb ram and 2 gtx 790 8gb in sli all inside a mitx case.
> 
> NVM don't got that.


More than just my ears would perk up.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The only thing that fits in the 120 is an H80 in the front panel because the PSU sits right on top of the CPU socket, so no aircooling for you. If you want to continue to use your D14 the Node 304 can most likely fit it if you went with the Asus or EVGA itx board. Otherwise yeah, the Prodigy also has room for a D14.


wouldn't a H80 mean i have to get rid of the HDD-cages? kinda hard, as i got two HDD's and one SSD... would like to keep it







even if i ditch the soundcard, i would have a huge problem finding a decent cooler... and i won't change case, i already got the elite 120







(student on tight budget).


----------



## WALSRU

So you have 2 HDDs, an SSD, a soundcard, and an ITX case laying around on a tight budget? I'm struggling here, why do you have it?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So you have 2 HDDs, an SSD, a soundcard, and an ITX case laying around on a tight budget? I'm struggling here, why do you have it?


because i paid 30 bucks for the case, and i'm only missing a motherboard and a cooler for both the core 1000 and elite 120







and i sorta want to rebuild my system, the haf x is way to big







besides, my budget isn't that tight, but i won't replace a case i never used, especially when i love it


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What if I told you all my new case has a 16 core intel cpu,96gb ram and 2 gtx 790 8gb in sli all inside a mitx case.
> 
> NVM don't got that.


If you find me a mini itx board with a lga2011 socket with sli capabilities and mxm slots
You steal 2 ES chips from nvidia and let Asus put them together with 8GB per card you also let them design a smaller pcb.

But are you talking micro case or regular small case aka 25x25x15 cause it can easily be fitted in one of those.

You know if you could cool it and if you could power it a mini itx board could house quad lga2011 including the chipset however there would be no space left for anything else







(and it would be 70x4 + 20 = 300W stacked together).
The only things holding back are the tdp and the fact that those boards will never be made not even for clusters as they don't require stand alone.

I'm getting carried away again


----------



## WALSRU

Well you could try something like this for two of your drives in the 5.25 bay. I'm sure you can find room for the other drive or do without. I still think a CLC 120mm in the Elite 120 is the best set up. I don't really miss my sound card, do you have a really fancy stereo/headphones?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well you could try something like this for two of your drives in the 5.25 bay. I'm sure you can find room for the other drive or do without. I still think a CLC 120mm in the Elite 120 is the best set up. I don't really miss my sound card, do you have a really fancy stereo/headphones?


that's nice, but i already got an adapter







although the extra usb's would be nice







the soundcard is nothing special, and i only got a logitech z-5500, so pretty much any motherboard with 5.1 would do







and if i make a custom bracket i might be able to fit the harddrives between the H80 and the motherboard







not sure about airflow though...


----------



## WALSRU

Slow your roll on the smileys bro.









You could easily fit them there, also flip the H80 to exhaust the air out of your case and you've got a wind tunnel (CPU temps may rise 2C, not terrible)


----------



## ElCidMX

Can I join??







I'm from Mexico and this is my first post in this forum













My rig it's too simple but very functional









Intel Core i5 2400
MB ASUS P8H61-I
8GB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston
60GB SSD G.Skill Phoenix
PNY Geforce GTX680
PSU CoolerMaster Extreme 550w

Saludos


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Slow your roll on the smileys bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could easily fit them there, also flip the H80 to exhaust the air out of your case and you've got a wind tunnel (CPU temps may rise 2C, not terrible)


but... i'm excited







but yeah, the drives could actually fit! and thanks for the tip on the H80, hadn't thought of that


----------



## LiquidHaus

Anyone ever thought about running a mini pci-e to pci-e adapter to run a sound card instead of a wifi card? Or is that even possible?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What if I told you all my new case has a 16 core intel cpu,96gb ram and 2 gtx 790 8gb in sli all inside a mitx case.
> 
> NVM don't got that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find me a mini itx board with a lga2011 socket with sli capabilities and mxm slots
> You steal 2 ES chips from nvidia and let Asus put them together with 8GB per card you also let them design a smaller pcb.
> 
> But are you talking micro case or regular small case aka 25x25x15 cause it can easily be fitted in one of those.
> 
> You know if you could cool it and if you could power it a mini itx board could house quad lga2011 including the chipset however there would be no space left for anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and it would be 70x4 + 20 = 300W stacked together).
> The only things holding back are the tdp and the fact that those boards will never be made not even for clusters as they don't require stand alone.
> 
> I'm getting carried away again
Click to expand...

Wow haha. So it is possible. Carried away much? xD


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElCidMX*
> 
> Can I join??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Mexico and this is my first post in this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig it's too simple but very functional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400
> MB ASUS P8H61-I
> 8GB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston
> 60GB SSD G.Skill Phoenix
> PNY Geforce GTX680
> PSU CoolerMaster Extreme 550w
> 
> Saludos


Welcome to OCN!









And some Very nice specs you have there! if you can maybe you can use the rig builder to share all of the specs?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Anyone ever thought about running a mini pci-e to pci-e adapter to run a sound card instead of a wifi card? Or is that even possible?


what would you do with the outputs? unless you're talking m-atx of course, but then you could just install it like normal in a expansionslot (?)


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Slow your roll on the smileys bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could easily fit them there, also flip the H80 to exhaust the air out of your case and you've got a wind tunnel (CPU temps may rise 2C, not terrible)


You do not want to do this, I tried it with my custom loop in the CM 120 Elite and it caused a lot of heat issues, better to have positive air pressure in a case like this, the best thing for a case like this is flipping the psu upside down to suck air out and perhaps a side fan to either push or pull air through.

Just my $0.02... also in my experience pulling the front faceplate off didn't improve cooling hardly at all, like 1C - not sure how people are seeing huge gains in temps by cutting holes etc in the CM 120 elite, either way, get some good static pressure fans like the Corsair SP120s and throw those on the rad and you'll be set.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New mITX cases avery day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/178625/In-Win-H-Fame-Miniaturized-to-ITX-Specifications.html


I was at their booth a few hours ago!









Specs:
Mobo: mITX
Expansion: 1 Low Profile slot
HDD: Single 2.5" and 1 Slim ODD.
CPU height: No exact number but it was determined by the height of the LP slot.
PSU: 120W-180W (He told me 180W but news sites are saying 120W)
Front Panel: HD Audio and 2 x USB 3.0 ports

All stats are subject to change and it's still a prototype model.
They are still up in the air about whether it will come to market or not. If it will, expect more information about it around Computex. I'll get some internal shots up later.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> You do not want to do this, I tried it with my custom loop in the CM 120 Elite and it caused a lot of heat issues, better to have positive air pressure in a case like this, the best thing for a case like this is flipping the psu upside down to suck air out and perhaps a side fan to either push or pull air through.


Interesting. I didn't have the same problem in my build but it's so easy to change might as well try both. Custom loop? I got to check out your build.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElCidMX*
> 
> Can I join??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Mexico and this is my first post in this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig it's too simple but very functional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400
> MB ASUS P8H61-I
> 8GB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston
> 60GB SSD G.Skill Phoenix
> PNY Geforce GTX680
> PSU CoolerMaster Extreme 550w
> 
> Saludos


Nice rig, Welcome!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Finally, my Dragon Slayer arrived and I can join this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is so much cozier than my 400R, without being TOO small.


Welcome to the party, nice to see another Dragon Slayer owner in here. The Dragon Slayer is an underrated mATX chassis. I don't think I ever posted any final build picks of my Dragon Slayer so here they are.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Welcome to the party, nice to see another Dragon Slayer owner in here. The Dragon Slayer is an underrated mATX chassis. I don't think I ever posted any final build picks of my Dragon Slayer so here they are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images
> 
> 
> 
> \


Gorgeous Build.

I do agree.
The Slayer is definitely underrated, particularly on this forum.
Very reasonably priced with plenty of space for a bunch of stuff.

I must say though:
It's even more depressing that the BR-665 is even less well known, considering that the cases are twins.
I prefer the design on the 665, because it's not as radical.

Gotta love that InWin yellow though!.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Welcome to the party, nice to see another Dragon Slayer owner in here. The Dragon Slayer is an underrated mATX chassis. I don't think I ever posted any final build picks of my Dragon Slayer so here they are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice indeed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> You do not want to do this, I tried it with my custom loop in the CM 120 Elite and it caused a lot of heat issues, better to have positive air pressure in a case like this, the best thing for a case like this is flipping the psu upside down to suck air out and perhaps a side fan to either push or pull air through.
> 
> Just my $0.02... also in my experience pulling the front faceplate off didn't improve cooling hardly at all, like 1C - not sure how people are seeing huge gains in temps by cutting holes etc in the CM 120 elite, either way, get some good static pressure fans like the Corsair SP120s and throw those on the rad and you'll be set.


It is actually one of the most important things in your build.
Negative air pressure results in dust and fans not being able to get their desired m^3/h since there will be a backdraft trying to fill up what was pumped out.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Finally, my Dragon Slayer arrived and I can join this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is so much cozier than my 400R, without being TOO small.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party, nice to see another Dragon Slayer owner in here. The Dragon Slayer is an underrated mATX chassis. I don't think I ever posted any final build picks of my Dragon Slayer so here they are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I was going to get one. But For some reason the Prodigy was Speaking to me even louder... But oh well, Nice Monster you have there!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> It is actually one of the most important things in your build.
> Negative air pressure results in dust and fans not being able to get their desired m^3/h since there will be a backdraft trying to fill up what was pumped out.


So positive pressure = no dust? That's amazing since the 120 doesn't have any fan filters. Some cases it matters much more than others, negative pressure does not automatically mean bad.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So positive pressure = no dust? That's amazing since the 120 doesn't have any fan filters. Some cases it matters much more than others, negative pressure does not automatically mean bad.


Duts buildup with positive pressure is far less as the backdraft with negative pressure will make some air come to a complete standstill in the case resulting in separation by mass.
It is one of the main reasons why laptops tend to catch on dust alot easier and faster than normal components would simple dead air.(dead as in barely moving)


----------



## MiiX

This is how my rig looks at the moment:

It used to be inside a Core 1000, but I have to mod a bottom fan into is, to allow air to the GPU as its running at 48C* at 15C* ambient on "open air" and 60+C* in the case


----------



## WALSRU

Still making slow progress on this design. Plans include shifting radiator to the right, going from ATX to SFX psu, and then shaving off any more excess size (acrylic is so thick it won't be FT03 small). Currently at 15.6H X 10.8W X 10.2D, will probably lose another full inch or two on depth.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Also planning on switching from H100 to Eisberg once some reviews come out, seems like they pushed back release due to pump noise.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Still making slow progress on this design. Plans include shifting radiator to the right, going from ATX to SFX psu, and then shaving off any more excess size (acrylic is so thick it won't be FT03 small). Currently at 15.6H X 10.8W X 10.2D, will probably lose another full inch or two on depth.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also planning on switching from H100 to Eisberg once some reviews come out, seems like they pushed back release due to pump noise.


Can it be made narrower? It seems like all the small "tower" cases can't get away from a square footprint, I'd like a baby case that's the scale of an ATX tower. Even a mini cd drive would be neat.


----------



## WALSRU

You're thinking more like a DD Mini tower which is rectangular. Once we get the SFX psu figured in we should be able to reduce the depth, but the width is the absolute minimum for an ITX board and height really can't come down much with a 240 rad and connectors to the top mounted IO. If you really wanted to you could just rotate the whole design 90 degrees and have the motherboard on a side panel instead of the rear, but that really comes down to preference.

Honestly I'm kind of bored with the long traditional tower, I like the small footprint.

P.S. I have no use for a disc drive, haven't missed mine yet


----------



## WALSRU

derp, double post


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys! Many great builds here! I would like to contribute my pictures here.

Sorry to anyone who has already seen them, or who frequents the TJ08B-E thread.


----------



## WALSRU

Awesome TJ08 build, I can tell you spent some time on wire management. Also I can see we both agree that cases without windows are the best places for Noctua fans.


----------



## maarten12100

Looks great and neat cable management also those sdd's side by side look really nice


----------



## BahamutZer0

Looks like more custom builders are throwing their hats into the SFF arena -

iBuyPower - Revolt - custom chasis silimiar to the tiki and bolt

OriginPC - Chronos Line -
Choices of:
Bitfenix Prodigy (white or black)
SilverStone FT03
SilverStone SG08
SilverStone TJ08E


----------



## AbdullahG

That Revolt R570 isn't priced too badly. You get an i5 3570K, Z77 mITX board, GTX 660 for $900. Not bad.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That Revolt R570 isn't priced too badly. You get an i5 3570K, Z77 mITX board, GTX 660 for $900. Not bad.


I know, I was thinking that, it looks amazing and it priced so well it isnt even funny.


----------



## Benbass

+1 for the Revolt ! It's very slim and super priced.
I just made a config with a 3570K, Kraken x40 CPU Cooler, EVGA GTX670 FTW, 500w PSU gold (they say a 350w standard PSU is ok for a 670 but EVGA says that a 670 needs 500w mini), 120Go SSD intel 520; 1To HDD and Assassin's Creed 3 (free) for ~1400$ . For a prebuild PC, it seems reasonable.

I'd way for some review of serious people before buying it though. Maybe the air-flow sucks of the mobo is cheap... I don't know, it's too good to be true.


----------



## HPE1000

It appears to have an oddly branded ASRock Z77E ITX, which is a great board.


----------



## maarten12100

Don't see how that is super priced:
200 euro graphics card
200 euro cpu
100 euro case?
The rest doesn't really cost anything so let's say 100 euro for the rest.
It nets a 600 euro machine for the price of 720 euro.
Okay it is cheaper than what oem's ask per grade but a machine 3 times as powerful could be build for the same money.
Let's say a dual socket 2011 board 250 euro + 2x 8/16 core xeons another 200 euro a pair of hd7950's 350 euro and some things like psu case and ram and ssd but they don't cost that much.

I like the case though multicolor led lighting Me gusta


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Don't see how that is super priced:
> 200 euro graphics card
> 200 euro cpu
> 100 euro case?
> The rest doesn't really cost anything so let's say 100 euro for the rest.
> It nets a 600 euro machine for the price of 720 euro.
> Okay it is cheaper than what oem's ask per grade but a machine 3 times as powerful could be build for the same money.
> Let's say a dual socket 2011 board 250 euro + 2x 8/16 core xeons another 200 euro a pair of hd7950's 350 euro and some things like psu case and ram and ssd but they don't cost that much.
> 
> I like the case though multicolor led lighting Me gusta


Sorry, I am going to stop you there. Here is a newegg cart with similar hardware without the bluetooth, no case and no psu.... NO WINDOWS either...


That thing has ridiculous value...

remove around 60$ as i put the wrong gpu in the cart

and it does cost slightly more when you customize it for a reason, but you still get windows the case and everything


----------



## AbdullahG

Build me a machine for $900 that will be 3x more powerful, without leaving the costs of the OS, HDD, etc.

In US dollars:
CPU - $230
Motherboard - $130 (looks like a striped down ASRock Z77 mITX)
GPU - $220
HDD - $80
OS - $100
PSU - $50
Case - $75
RAM - $20
Seems reasonable given what it would retail for. It looks like a good price. And the fact that there is a 3-year warranty on the PC is icing on the cake.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Build me a machine for $900 that will be 3x more powerful, without leaving the costs of the OS, HDD, etc.
> 
> In US dollars:
> CPU - $230
> Motherboard - $130 (looks like a striped down ASRock Z77 mITX)
> GPU - $220
> HDD - $80
> OS - $100
> PSU - $50
> Case - $75
> RAM - $20
> Seems reasonable given what it would retail for. It looks like a good price. And the fact that there is a 3-year warranty on the PC is icing on the cake.


OS: Use Linux
CPU: Buy a used 2600k for $180 (HT > 3570k)
Motherboard: Buy an Asrock Z77e-itx for $130 new.
RAM: $35 for 8GB Samsung Kit
Case: $50 prodigy
PSU: Quality 400w unit $50 (Cougar or Seasonic, $50 and $45 respectively)
GPu: $210 for a 7870 GHz Edition
HDD: $50

$655 with a 2600k

If you MUST use an OS, you're at $755. Still $150 to play around with on a GPU, or a possible SSD ...


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> OS: Use Linux
> CPU: Buy a used 2600k for $180
> Motherboard: Buy an Asrock Z77e-itx for $130 new.
> RAM: $35 for 8GB Samsung Kit
> Case: $50 prodigy
> PSU: Quality 400w unit $50
> GPu: $210 for a 7870 GHz Edition
> HDD: $50
> 
> $655 with a 2600k
> 
> If you MUST use an OS, you're at $755. Still $150 to play around with on a GPU, or a possible SSD ...


Linux isn't practical ATM for a full-fledged gaming rig.
The Prodigy is $80 I believe.
I don't think there are many-if not any-1TB 7200RPM HDDs for $50.
The used i7 doesn't count. It's supposed to be a comparison with retail prices. It's obvious is you decide to get used parts, it'll cost less than OEM AND retails.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> OS: Use Linux
> CPU: Buy a used 2600k for $180 (HT > 3570k)
> Motherboard: Buy an Asrock Z77e-itx for $130 new.
> RAM: $35 for 8GB Samsung Kit
> Case: $50 prodigy
> PSU: Quality 400w unit $50 (Cougar or Seasonic, $50 and $45 respectively)
> GPu: $210 for a 7870 GHz Edition
> HDD: $50
> 
> $655 with a 2600k
> 
> If you MUST use an OS, you're at $755. Still $150 to play around with on a GPU, or a possible SSD ...


Clearly you should start a business. . .

I think you're missing the point here. Not to mention used parts don't make any sense in this discussion. They have to charge something for their services, they aren't marketing pre-built systems to OCN'ers (the hardcore) they're bringing an Xbox sized full fledged gaming PC to your regular Joe-shmo. That convenience is worth plenty of money to the uninitiated and frankly if one of my console gamer friends approached me with a $900 budget I'd throw this as a viable option, I've heard good things about their customer service to boot.


----------



## OverClocker55

Thinking of selling my sig and getting that with a I7 and GTX 660


----------



## HPE1000

Why?









For a better youtube video making rig I assume?


----------



## WALSRU

Seriously, if anything just move your sig into an SG09, FT03, or TJ08 and call it a day. There's no point in replacing a 2500k and 680.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The rest doesn't really cost anything so let's say 100 euro for the rest.


DDR3, PSU, HDD, mPCIe Wireless NIC and Windows8 all for 100 euro? I want some of what you're smoking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> They're bringing an Xbox sized full fledged gaming PC to your regular Joe-shmo. That convenience is worth plenty of money to the uninitiated and frankly if one of my console gamer friends approached me with a $900 budget I'd throw this as a viable option


This is most sensible thing said so far. Apart from the 1U power supply the parts are all good and it's value for money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thinking of selling my sig and getting that with a I7 and GTX 660


You say this every week. Tease


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You say this every week. Tease


----------



## SoliDD

I am trying to see If I can just buy the case and build in it myself.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You say this every week. Tease
Click to expand...


----------



## longroadtrip

Test fitting the new front panel


----------



## HPE1000

I wish they sold the SG05 without the psu, I would love to mess with one -_-


----------



## AbdullahG

UGH! I have the money for an HD 7950, but I'm afraid new cards are releasing soon! Should I get the HD 7950 now with the risk of it not having sufficient airflow in my case, or wait for the next gen of cards (with smaller reference coolers perhaps) to release?


----------



## BahamutZer0

well considering Revolt was just unveiled at CES 5 days ago... I suspect there will be reviews up in early February.

According to tweaktown though it was developed in conjunction with NVidia, MLG, and Microsoft. - http://www.tweaktown.com/news/27846/ibuypower_announces_the_revolt_sff_pc_at_ces_2013/index.html

Anandtech is saying it will also appear in retail at Frys, MicroCenter and Best Buy Canada


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Should I get the HD 7950 now with the risk of it not having sufficient airflow in my case having to buy a full custom waterloop to cool it ?


YES I SAY, YES.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Anyone know what kind of port this is?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Looks great and neat cable management also those sdd's side by side look really nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Awesome TJ08 build, I can tell you spent some time on wire management. Also I can see we both agree that cases without windows are the best places for Noctua fans.


Cheers guys


----------



## kainwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what kind of port this is?


jae 50 pin / ide for notebook optical drives


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> DDR3, PSU, HDD, mPCIe Wireless NIC and Windows8 all for 100 euro? I want some of what you're smoking


You can get it too my fellow dutch #prejudices
I order almost all my computer components directly from China
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.17.qBGJQV&id=16616206338

Psu starts at 10 dollar for a reliable one.
DDR also doesn't cost
the ssd would be the priciest of those.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> they're bringing an Xbox sized full fledged gaming PC to your regular Joe-shmo.


Would just like to chime in and say that it is actually a pretty large case. Almost as tall as the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate is wide.



Size link

16.78L vs 6.6L vs 10.78L

Technically SFF (let's not get into this argument again). Just larger than you might expect.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Very clean, awesome job.


----------



## LiquidHaus

that sizeasy site is such a cool idea. i want to try it and compare my rig to a couple other cases that are out there just to see how it stacks up but im too tired to do it right now lol been driving for 10 hours.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Very clean, awesome job.


Thanks mate!

Starting next week I will have received my MDPC sleeving supplies, and will be making custom length PSU cables! If anyone is interested, I can create a build log of it.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> Starting next week I will have received my MDPC sleeving supplies, and will be making custom length PSU cables! If anyone is interested, I can create a build log of it.


Yes, please do.


----------



## WALSRU

Ordered my Silverstone SFX psu, I was completely sold when I saw they sell braided cables on the cheap! Might have this case design nailed down next week, fingers crossed.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Hooray for the PP06 pre sleeved cables - now they need a PP06s for a short cable kit version of the same


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah I'm going to need to do a lot of looping cables around the case but I think it's possible. I invested in a lot of cable ties!

Sidenote: a couple friends of mine asked me what colors of LED I'm going in this build and I realized I've gotten tired of LED fans and bright red/blue/green lights. I'm just going with one white 6 LED alchemy strip in the roof so there's some light through the window on my components and that's it. Any one else feel similar?


----------



## BahamutZer0

Bah i can't stand LED's anymore. yes there was the college phase when that was new and cool but now i want no lights and quiet as possible. Hell I even have taken a sharpie to my external lights on the chasis because I was to lazy to open the case and snip the led.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Bah i can't stand LED's anymore. yes there was the college phase when that was new and cool but now i want no lights and quiet as possible. Hell I even have taken a sharpie to my external lights on the chasis because I was to lazy to open the case and snip the led.


know how it feels they look good and all but sleeping in the same room as that Christmas tree is a no go.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Apparently there are some new colors for the Bitfenix Prodigy's on the egg

Fire Red
Atomic Orange


----------



## WALSRU

Those have been out for a little while but I love the color.

They also just announced the official side window also NCIX got in the custom front panels. If I was keeping mine I'd definitely be ordering one of both.


----------



## BahamutZer0

I knew they teased them along with a dark blue one at one point but i didn't realize that they had released them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Apparently there are some new colors for the Bitfenix Prodigy's on the egg
> 
> Fire Red
> Atomic Orange


Inspired by LinusTechTips


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok I just put together a FT03 Mini






This thing is NIGHTMARE to put together. I thought I could put in 2 HDDS but no. Now I'm looking to get a 4 tb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178111.

I also got the wrong drive so I now gotta do a return on that.


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow that is such a small build with a beast gpu!


----------



## WALSRU

Nice build Miles


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Apparently there are some new colors for the Bitfenix Prodigy's on the egg
> 
> Fire Red
> Atomic Orange


They've been released for a while, I saw them in the NCIX store today


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 16.78L vs 6.6L vs 10.78L
> 
> Technically SFF (let's not get into this argument again). Just larger than you might expect.


I'd say the size is pretty comparable to the Tiki and the X51 though.
A little bulky, but I'd say it's a very attractive PC in terms of price point vs. size.


----------



## HPE1000

I was just thinking, if I could find it cheap, I would love to play with it. The Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 ivy bridge chip seems pretty awesome, its a xeon quad core ivy with 8 threads, 8mb cache and it's soldered unlike the desktop ivys. I bet it could be a pretty cool chip for a more budget oriented gaming/editing rig. It's an i7 for i5 price (230$) although there is no overclocking.









mini itx xeon rig interests me


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Ok I just put together a FT03 Mini
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is NIGHTMARE to put together. I thought I could put in 2 HDDS but no. Now I'm looking to get a 4 tb
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178111.
> I also got the wrong drive so I now gotta do a return on that.


I've been looking at this SFF case, and I'm really liking it. Rig looks beast with that card in there.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I've been looking at this SFF case, and I'm really liking it. Rig looks beast with that card in there.


Its a REALLY good case but sticking two 3.5s isn't really good because one is literally layering there. I put the sata cables around it so its not touching anything but that cost me airflow and space. I ordered a 4TB hdd so I can clean up the insides.

Does anyone think a 3470 and a asus H77 is a good upgrade from what I have now? Or Should I just all out go the K series and the big asus ITX board?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I've been looking at this SFF case, and I'm really liking it. Rig looks beast with that card in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a REALLY good case but sticking two 3.5s isn't really good because one is literally layering there. I put the sata cables around it so its not touching anything but that cost me airflow and space. I ordered a 4TB hdd so I can clean up the insides.
> 
> Does anyone think a 3470 and a asus H77 is a good upgrade from what I have now? Or Should I just all out go the K series and the big asus ITX board?
Click to expand...

Go all out and Get a 3570k or 3770k depending on your desires, and get the Asrock z77e-itx board instead









That is, if you don't plan on using a huge heatsink


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was just thinking, if I could find it cheap, I would love to play with it. The Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 ivy bridge chip seems pretty awesome, its a xeon quad core ivy with 8 threads, 8mb cache and it's soldered unlike the desktop ivys. I bet it could be a pretty cool chip for a more budget oriented gaming/editing rig. It's an i7 for i5 price (230$) although there is no overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini itx xeon rig interests me


Good for those who don't wish to overclock i guess. Handy comparison for you: Link


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got my fan controller installed in my CM Elite 120 case.... it wasn't too bad for fit, definitely needed tho. WIth everything on low, you seriously cant even hear a sound coming from it! Love it!



I had to move the HDD down to the side of the case where it seems to fit perfectly! The SSD goes right in the optical bay which is fine, if I had a different fan controller that didn't take up that bay I bet I could get a DVD drive in there. I custom cut the Sata power cable and 12v accessory cable. I just now seem to have too long of sata data cables...hmm

Love having an absolute silent itx case! idle temps this morning are at 27C on the CPU and 26C on the GPU, thanks to MX2 and lapping both the CPU and coolers!


----------



## maarten12100

That looks extremely stuffed good that you have it water cooled as there would be no way of having any airflow trough the gpu and cpu coolers.


----------



## WALSRU

Wow Cake, I have no idea how you got all of that in there. That's in my top 5 of this thread for stuffed cases.









I was struck by an idea last night and went to work in MS Paint on the custom design. Had to change the orientation but the overall layout remains in tact and imho looks awesome.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Front will have GPU heatsink showing through window. Right side is looking directly at ITX board and 240 rad. Left has my design on it, may move PSU from this panel.



P.S. As always, think FT03 Mini with a bottom mounted PSU and you'll have an idea of the layout. Every time I revise my design someone comments that it's not possible because they're thinking Mid-Tower and ATX board.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Got my fan controller installed in my CM Elite 120 case.... it wasn't too bad for fit, definitely needed tho. WIth everything on low, you seriously cant even hear a sound coming from it! Love it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to move the HDD down to the side of the case where it seems to fit perfectly! The SSD goes right in the optical bay which is fine, if I had a different fan controller that didn't take up that bay I bet I could get a DVD drive in there. I custom cut the Sata power cable and 12v accessory cable. I just now seem to have too long of sata data cables...hmm
> 
> Love having an absolute silent itx case! idle temps this morning are at 27C on the CPU and 26C on the GPU, thanks to MX2 and lapping both the CPU and coolers!


This kind of build is what the club is all about! Can you take a picture of the other side?


----------



## DustDevil

I hope I can join the club with my Shuttle XPC SZ77R5. It isn't completely done yet having the power supply sleeved with MDPC.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/img0437f.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/img0438ir.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/img0439q.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0440d.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/img0441fj.jpg/

I hope I did my images correctly and didnt violate anything. I was building a Silverstone Sugo SG08 but the crazy powersupply cables being so long just drove me nuts. I was also using a Asetek 760GC AIO CPU+GPU cooler as well on an eVga 570 GTX. I since gave up on the project and built this instead.

It should work out just fine and do the thigns I need it to do. It does have an Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO in it which should cool the cpu down pretty well.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Dang, Thanks guys! Yea its pretty packed. The biggest issue is the length of the 24pin power connector and also the extra 12v ESP line...seems like the 2nd 8pin power connector is pointless to me since I'll never use it and dunno what its used for anyway... Basically I should cut the out since I could get alot more space, then I could probably take a foot off the length of my 24pin power connector, but that'd be a huge hassle to cut, solder, and heatshrink each cable on it...but it would freeup some room. But basically other than that, I can't free up any more room in it. The 2 CWC's do take up a ton of room with the hoses and rad's. The big thing that freed up some space was moving the HDD to the side of the case. Before it was in the DVD bay and then I had the SSD ontop of it. I wasn't sure the HDD would fit there but it does. Believe it or not, even tho it does look jam packed, the case has a ton of space in it for what it used to be... The 12V lines for the GPU do take up some space on top but just really look like they take up space and they actually don't... I stuffed all the rest of the cabled in the corner by the side of the rad's so the other side of the case looks crazy with all the wires...

I'll get some more pics when I get home after picking up my new car....


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was just thinking, if I could find it cheap, I would love to play with it. The Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 ivy bridge chip seems pretty awesome, its a xeon quad core ivy with 8 threads, 8mb cache and it's soldered unlike the desktop ivys. I bet it could be a pretty cool chip for a more budget oriented gaming/editing rig. It's an i7 for i5 price (230$) although there is no overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini itx xeon rig interests me


You could overclock 400MHz if you have the ASRock itx board right, they can do non-k overclock, granted it's not much but it's something!


----------



## BahamutZer0

Nice thing about the shuttle is that is about the size of a sg08 and has 4 dimm slots. not to sure about that PSU.


----------



## Fonne

*COUGAR Introduces SPIKE - Mini Gaming Tower PC Case*

http://www.techpowerup.com/178859/COUGAR-Introduces-SPIKE-Mini-Gaming-Tower-PC-Case.html


----------



## Volkswagen

Top mounted PSU fail


----------



## WALSRU

It looks sooo cheap


----------



## Volkswagen

For $40 its not bad I guess







Has potential


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Top mounted PSU fail


Why no love for a top mounted PSU? It works brilliantly in the TJ08-E


----------



## CSCoder4ever

That's impressive! Hec Makes nice cases


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Top mounted PSU fail


If there is vents on the bottom, the top mounted PSU will give more air to the GPU, which normally is a pretty good idea.

EDIT: Okay, it is fail, as the bottom has no vents. I know this from my Core 1000, my GTX580 hits 60*C in BF3 when in the case, and 50*C at my table(running on open air atm)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> *COUGAR Introduces SPIKE - Mini Gaming Tower PC Case*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/178859/COUGAR-Introduces-SPIKE-Mini-Gaming-Tower-PC-Case.html


I actually have a similair case the front broke while I was installing different fans than the ones that came with it.
Also the usb3.0 at the front can't go to a header is has to go to the IO as it is just type a usb male.
Not worth buying it is scrap metal


----------



## lllark

This is what I'm working with at the moment.


----------



## WALSRU

What you need to do is stand facing that mess, put one hand on the left side of the case, the other on the right of all those components . . . and then try to clap really fast. VOILA! You have an SFF build (maybe).


----------



## armourcore9brker

I really need to stop coming up with ideas and just build something already,







But I came up with this recently. Opinions? Just a basic layout at this point. A lot of the parts are still up in the air.

Size: ~21L
PSU: Short Silverstone ATX (Running 4 3.5" HDDs at 7200rpm + WC gear seems like it might be pushing the 450W SFX. At least during startup).
CPU: Some sort of Xeon. I love Xeon processors.








GPU: Probably GTX 670 or any short PCB card.
Mobo: Asrock Z77-ITX
HDD: 4x3.5" and 2x2.5" (As someone who's built really small builds and then had to replace a drive, hot swap is a must for me so I'll be having 3x5.25" and 1x3.5" external bays [Sorry anti-drivebay activists







]).
Sound Card: Not sure yet but I definitely will fit one in there.
Cooling:
-2x 120.2 Black Ice GT Crossflows (These are great for moving ports around the case without tubing).
-Swiftech Apogee Drive II.

Flow order will go: Pump --> Rad --> GPU --> Rad --> T-line --> Pump

To help facilitate the 6 drives and the sound card, I'll be using the PM362 for mPCIe to 2 x Sata and the PE4L-PM060A for mPCIe to PCIe x1.

There are still some little things I have to work out.




Should I throw smallest of the smallest possible to the wind and make the outside more appealing or go for a box?


----------



## WALSRU

I think you couldn't really make it more compact if you tried. Well maybe, but wiring would be out of control. I agree the 450w is the only real limit with what you've got there but at stock clocks I bet you'll be just fine. You're the only person I see regularly that thinks to use a PCI ribbon cable.

I've got my Silverstone on order with a mess of braided cables, did you see my current sketch? We're planning on getting the design cut before the end of the month.

case.zip 2466k .zip file


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllark*
> 
> This is what I'm working with at the moment.


That looks like my current "case"


----------



## maarten12100

Why do almost all of those small builds house pre built watercooling?
As normal watercooling is way more effective for example compare it to a real thick rad with good fans it is 5x the performance which actually keeps everything even those powerhungry gpu's cool (however this gen is actually very cool and power efficient already)


----------



## Phelan

To the few people a couple pages ago talking about PSU cables being too long, you just need to do something like this:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Why do almost all of those small builds house pre built watercooling?
> As normal watercooling is way more effective for example compare it to a real thick rad with good fans it is 5x the performance which actually keeps everything even those powerhungry gpu's cool (however this gen is actually very cool and power efficient already)


Because in a small case you cannot fit a huge heatsink in it so the watercoolers make sense...

Tell me how to fit more in here and I will gladly


----------



## WALSRU

^ This. You work with the space you have. Knock CLC's as much as your want they're space efficient. I'd rather go to custom loop but 55C max under Prime95 is fine by me (4.4ghz 1.2V fans at 800rpm). Fretting about anything lower is just epeen to me. Not sure what you mean by 5x the performance.

If it's in a small case and shows some ingenuity I get excited, doesn't have to be custom loop.


----------



## humanoidal

I need to cram an ATX motherboard and power supply into a smallest case possible. Zalman T2 is almost perfect, but it's designed for mATX because of the DVD bay. Another one is Fractal Design Node 605, but I'm all about smallest footprint so this doesn't work for me. Can anyone recommend a suitable case for me?


----------



## HPE1000

I would love to see some results showing how a custom loop will provide anywhere near 5x the performance over a closed loop counterpart. Even if we are talking about the custom loop having more radiator space and thickness ie 120mm rad/25mm thick clc vs 480mm/80mm thick rad custom loop.

with the same hardware being cooled that is


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Because in a small case you cannot fit a huge heatsink in it so the watercoolers make sense...
> 
> Tell me how to fit more in here and I will gladly


I don't mean it like that I meant why pre built water cooling the fact that water cooling is more efficient in those spaces I understand ofc.

And yes there are ways fitting in more put the gpu flat and ad a thick rad at the top with performance I mean delta not 5x the performance but the ability to dispose 5x the heat and I might have exaggerated a little.
But you see my point right?


----------



## HPE1000

No way I would be able to fit my gpu sideways









And no way I would be able to fit a rad in the top.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No way I would be able to fit my gpu sideways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no way I would be able to fit a rad in the top.


Well judging the card is 10,5cm in height putting it sideways would make it more room efficient.
Just my 2 cent ofc.

Your temps are fine so there is no need but it is just the principle that there is always a better or more efficient way.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> I need to cram an ATX motherboard and power supply into a smallest case possible. Zalman T2 is almost perfect, but it's designed for mATX because of the DVD bay. Another one is Fractal Design Node 605, but I'm all about smallest footprint so this doesn't work for me. Can anyone recommend a suitable case for me?


Corsair Carbide Series 200R?
COOLER MASTER Elite 361?

Why do you need full ATX?


----------



## OverClocker55

I think I win


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I think I win


Why did you put a itx board in a full atx chassis? (unless it was the only thing you had laying around or you want to keep an upgrade path ofc)
the pcb of the gtx670 is actually only as long as the itx board so stripping it from the cooler and watercooling it and putting it in a super smal case could get you a 20x20x10 system


----------



## CSCoder4ever

WOAH! I'm glad I lost though









anyways, now that you got an ITX, get a prodigy now. If you want a large SFF case.


----------



## bdenpaka

EVGA is launching an mITX case.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> EVGA is launching an mITX case.
> 
> Enjoy.


Not bad. Let's hope it doesn't turn out like their ITX mobo.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Not bad. Let's hope it doesn't turn out like their ITX mobo.


I ended up buying the ASRock mITX way before the EVGA came out!


----------



## OverClocker55

That's not my build. Just thought it was crazy that he put a ITX in one of the biggest cases lol. Then a huge rad and no gpu cooling.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> EVGA is launching an mITX case.
> 
> Enjoy.


OK what am I missing... is the PSU _between_ the CPU and video card? How is that possible, or a good idea?









I gotta say I like the idea of that case better than what I've seen of it so far. Hopefully that's just because all we've seen are teasers.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> OK what am I missing... is the PSU _between_ the CPU and video card? How is that possible, or a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say I like the idea of that case better than what I've seen of it so far. Hopefully that's just because all we've seen are teasers.


it lies in the unused space above the motherboard, just above the gpu


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> EVGA is launching an mITX case.
> 
> Enjoy.


Personally i hate PSU's with small fans=NOISE, so I fixed it:

Red box=PSU


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> To the few people a couple pages ago talking about PSU cables being too long, you just need to do something like this:


How did you elongate that SATA connector? I need to do that ...


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Personally i hate PSU's with small fans=NOISE, so I fixed it:
> 
> Red box=PSU


That's the only downfall about this case. But I think it's a solid build so far. I enjoyed my Prodigy for the time, but realized that the case is about as big as most mATX cases, so I converted over to mATX and SLI'd my 670's.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Welcome to the party, nice to see another Dragon Slayer owner in here. The Dragon Slayer is an underrated mATX chassis. I don't think I ever posted any final build picks of my Dragon Slayer so here they are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Actually, I was drooling over those pictures as I waited for my case to arrive, and I could never hope for my build to be as beautiful as yours!







Would you by chance have any higher-resolution/wallpaper-sized images of the picture with the case open?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> How did you elongate that SATA connector? I need to do that ...


I shortened all the wires on it and the SATA cable as well, though I kept it longer since I didn't have the connectors to make a SATA extension. The SATA cable has 3 connectors , and the Molex cable also has 3 connectors.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That's not my build. Just thought it was crazy that he put a ITX in one of the biggest cases lol. Then a huge rad and no gpu cooling.


It looks so messed up as he could put in 6 of those boards in just the uper part and 30 if he put them sideways.


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys! so its been awhile since ive posted here, but just started to work on my rig again after the holidays







slow progress continues. But i did pick up over the holidays a new set of speakers and monitor which i believe are both bigger then the rig itself







.

The main thing im working on is a new front panel for the SG05 made from acrylic. The current piece im working on is clear but i want to used a smokey grey or black acrylic for the final piece Along with somesort of hex-mesh. But any thoughts on how i could impove the front would be awesome, At least with this clear piece i can have a proper power button again.













Spoiler: Extra Shots!


----------



## humanoidal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Corsair Carbide Series 200R?
> COOLER MASTER Elite 361?
> 
> Why do you need full ATX?


Because I already own a system with a board like that and I want to make an SLI setup. I just don't like the fact that the whole space for 4 DVD drives and 6 HDDs is wasted, as I only own an SSD, which fits behind the motherboard tray. I dont want all the drive cages, I'm looking for something like this:



There must be a case like this somewhere....


----------



## humanoidal

Sorry, reply instead of edit..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

As requested:


Its a tight fit, it actually is not as bad as it looks though...its a tiny case...with lots of cables...what else would you expect right?


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> Because I already own a system with a board like that and I want to make an SLI setup. I just don't like the fact that the whole space for 4 DVD drives and 6 HDDs is wasted, as I only own an SSD, which fits behind the motherboard tray. I dont want all the drive cages, I'm looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a case like this somewhere....


Closest thing I can think of to what you want is a Fractal Design Node 605 (except there is no room behind the mobo and lays down flat as opposed to a tower style).


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Closest thing I can think of to what you want is a Fractal Design Node 605 (except there is no room behind the mobo and lays down flat as opposed to a tower style).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would be a nice small atx build I know we don't refer to atx as small but if executed correctly is is actually smaller than some build done here.
310x245 mm is really neat and if you can keep the height down actually smaller than some the m-atx or itx cases we've seen.
As long as you don't do something like this it will all be fine (they took a case sawed it in half and tried to cover up by using drilled out metal plate horrid.


Could've looked very nice if the actually either soldered it on with a flame torch or welded it the later is better.
Also the should have shortened the handles so they don't look so out of proportion.(it is not like you need that surface to lift 5Kg)
An last they should've painted it black with a nice shine preserving lacquer(but that is just me)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys! so its been awhile since ive posted here, but just started to work on my rig again after the holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow progress continues. But i did pick up over the holidays a new set of speakers and monitor which i believe are both bigger then the rig itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The main thing im working on is a new front panel for the SG05 made from acrylic. The current piece im working on is clear but i want to used a smokey grey or black acrylic for the final piece Along with somesort of hex-mesh. But any thoughts on how i could impove the front would be awesome, At least with this clear piece i can have a proper power button again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extra Shots!


Nice!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Closest thing I can think of to what you want is a Fractal Design Node 605 (except there is no room behind the mobo and lays down flat as opposed to a tower style).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a nice small atx build I know we don't refer to atx as small but if executed correctly is is actually smaller than some build done here.
> 310x245 mm is really neat and if you can keep the height down actually smaller than some the m-atx or itx cases we've seen.
> As long as you don't do something like this it will all be fine (they took a case sawed it in half and tried to cover up by using drilled out metal plate horrid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could've looked very nice if the actually either soldered it on with a flame torch or welded it the later is better.
> Also the should have shortened the handles so they don't look so out of proportion.(it is not like you need that surface to lift 5Kg)
> An last they should've painted it black with a nice shine preserving lacquer(but that is just me)
Click to expand...

Got more pics? that's insane!


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> Because I already own a system with a board like that and I want to make an SLI setup. I just don't like the fact that the whole space for 4 DVD drives and 6 HDDs is wasted, as I only own an SSD, which fits behind the motherboard tray. I dont want all the drive cages, I'm looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a case like this somewhere....


How about the Lian Li PC-A05N?
Problem with all these small cases for ATX motherboards is they really sacrifice a lot of performance getting the size down.
Think of the hard drive bays as the area for all your watercooling gear









If I was you I would seriously think about getting an mATX board if you want a smaller chassis


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Got more pics? that's insane!


http://technabob.com/blog/2009/02/25/hackintosh-jr-casemod/
You like it?
As I now noticed while looking up those pics he actually made the entire case himself.
Looks well if you take that in on your comparison I thought he took a case split it in half and bolted it together but never you mind then.


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> Because I already own a system with a board like that and I want to make an SLI setup. I just don't like the fact that the whole space for 4 DVD drives and 6 HDDs is wasted, as I only own an SSD, which fits behind the motherboard tray. I dont want all the drive cages, I'm looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a case like this somewhere....


^ What case is that?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Actually, I was drooling over those pictures as I waited for my case to arrive, and I could never hope for my build to be as beautiful as yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you by chance have any higher-resolution/wallpaper-sized images of the picture with the case open?


I did make a wallpaper black and white with red color accent in 1920X1080. I will PM you.


----------



## nablator

Sooooooooooo my entry:


The EVGA GTX 670 FTW barely fits, as you can see here:





On the last pic i put the 3,5" cage which comes with the Kingsten SSD and put it between the PSU and the case, for the ssd i'm going the same way when i got the cage. Cable managment is a bit messy but in the near future i don't want to spend 100€ on the modular version, because the front mounted H60 (P/P) config got almost nothing in the way to blow over the MB. Should be enough pos. pressure in the case to get the heat out.

So what do you think? Suggestions or anything disliked?


----------



## She loved E

Man you got all kinds of room! You can fit at least two more SSDs in front of that vid card.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Are those 3 drives? How much HDD space do you have and how did you get the 2.5$ to stack like that??


----------



## nablator

No just 2, one Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB on the left and 1 WD Black 250GB on a 3,5" cage which comes with the ssd.
But it would be possible to add another 2,5" drive between the ssd and hdd when the ssd + new 2,5" set up verticaly.
I spend less than the calculated 1273€ because i got win7 for free via MSDNAA,WD 250GB was an old notebook HDD,
PSU was inculded in the case, monitor was bought back when the workhorse was build,
So i spend around 1000€(~1337,73$) but over a longer period of time while i've been working away from home.
Ok it got a bit overpowered, if i consider that i wanted to build an htpc^^
But know it's my dedicated gaming rig and my workhorse is just for music production(Mac OS X) and FEM Sim. and University stuff(WIN 7).


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> Because I already own a system with a board like that and I want to make an SLI setup. I just don't like the fact that the whole space for 4 DVD drives and 6 HDDs is wasted, as I only own an SSD, which fits behind the motherboard tray. I dont want all the drive cages, I'm looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a case like this somewhere....


get GMC cases

R2, or R3, even R4 have the internal design like that, but the PSU is on the top, but an easy swap of the back panel, makes it ready, and BTX style

Names:

Toast, Corona and Bulldozer

other chinese brands copied them, but it helps to find them

this was my shot at them.... some years ago


----------



## feteru

Well, I think I've got all my components (minus one 2.5 inch hard drive) into my case, since my Kuhler 620 came in today. So, pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Sorry for them being so bad, I'll get better ones by the end of the week.
Also, my fans seem to be pegged at 100%, anyone know a good program to control them with the Kuhler 620 as well?


----------



## LiquidHaus

made this little comparison just now, so you guys can really tell what kinda size constraints im dealing with lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> get GMC cases
> 
> R2, or R3, even R4 have the internal design like that, but the PSU is on the top, but an easy swap of the back panel, makes it ready, and BTX style
> 
> Names:
> 
> Toast, Corona and Bulldozer
> 
> other chinese brands copied them, but it helps to find them
> 
> this was my shot at them.... some years ago
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, I like that a lot. Unique and clean looking.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Well, I think I've got all my components (minus one 2.5 inch hard drive) into my case, since my Kuhler 620 came in today. So, pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for them being so bad, I'll get better ones by the end of the week.
> Also, my fans seem to be pegged at 100%, anyone know a good program to control them with the Kuhler 620 as well?


GIVE ME MY COMPUTER BACK!










I just set the fans in the bios, but if you want, try speedfan.


----------



## zer0sum

starting working on an upgrade for my TJ08


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> starting working on an upgrade for my TJ08


A gtx690 in a m-atx case not too shabby


----------



## OverClocker55

lerl not to shabby? That's mother of gawd


----------



## HPE1000

What is the point of using an apostrophe if everything else is spelled wrong?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What is the point of using an apostrophe if everything else is spelled wrong?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



YOLO


ah I don't know.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nablator*
> 
> Sooooooooooo my entry:


wot doaz speakerz


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> wot doaz speakerz


Adam A5X


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Adam A5X


MMMM ribbon tweeters. I was a convert immediately the first time I heard them on some Goldenears.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Adam A5X


mid field or near ?

would they work sat a bit away from them say 3 meters? also how much dollar .. in pounds


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> mid field or near ?
> 
> would they work sat a bit away from them say 3 meters? also how much dollar .. in pounds










They aren't mine, but they are around 500$ each, or around 315 pounds.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't mine, but they are around 500$ each, or around 315 pounds.


well whatever they are i need a pair


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> well whatever they are i need a pair


that's what she said


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> that's what she said


GAH! WHO IS SHE? TELL ME! I WANNA KNOW WHO THIS WOMAN IS THAT EVERYONE IS INTIMATE WITH!


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Wish M-atx was getting some more love.


Yeah, that's kind of sad. Maybe once mITX market is finally over-saturated...


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> GAH! WHO IS SHE? TELL ME! I WANNA KNOW WHO THIS WOMAN IS THAT EVERYONE IS INTIMATE WITH!


LMAO, she's quite elusive that's all I know... swear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Yeah, that's kind of sad. Maybe once mITX market is finally over-saturated...


I have always been intrigued by mATX, I love the idea behind it but definitely there aren't a lot of great cases - I personally have been trying to find nice Dragon Slayer builds, I think that case has a lot of potential.

Sometimes I just think to myself, I want a steel box with all solid panels minus PSU/mobo cutout, let me cut holes for fans/rads where I want, no 5.25 bays and no hdd bays either, just velcro tape some ssds behind the mobo tray... maybe I'll do that some day lol.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The H212+ EVO isn't an amazing cooler. It's just good value for money in the $20-25 shipped range.


I wonder how that would compare to the EVGA superclock like i have on my six core.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I wonder how that would compare to the EVGA superclock like i have on my six core.


It performs better (the Superclock that is.)

Though, Superclock's fan isn't as good.


----------



## bobbavet

WC 3770K /GTX690/16gb 2400mhz DDR3

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Miptzi

my updated Node 304

i5 3330
GB-H77N-WIFI
H70
MSI GTX660ti P.E.
2x2GB Vengenace
3x2tb Western digital 20ears
128GB Corsair Nova

HX650 with full lenght cables.
1x molex cable
2x sata cables
2x 6p vga cables


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> WC 3770K /GTX690/16gb 2400mhz DDR3
> For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So much power in a small case. That 690 block looks really good!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Thought I would share some pictures of my completed Bitfenix Prodigy build:


----------



## AbdullahG

That is perhaps the best-looking Prodigy build I've seen. I especially like the cables; really clean.


----------



## Benbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> my updated Node 304
> 
> i5 3330
> GB-H77N-WIFI
> H70
> MSI GTX660ti P.E.
> 2x2GB Vengenace
> 3x2tb Western digital 20ears
> 128GB Corsair Nova
> 
> HX650 with full lenght cables.
> 1x molex cable
> 2x sata cables
> 2x 6p vga cables
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1241114/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1241115/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1241117/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1241118/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1241119/


Is there a cat under the bed ?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my completed Bitfenix Prodigy build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dayum, looks great!


----------



## Ollii

*takes a few evenings to read all unread posts in here*

Finally able to comment on recent posts T_T. But wow, saw some great builds up here guys.
I think the SFF bug has bitten me...









The thought of selling my P67, 650D, GTX580 Lightning Xtreme, NH-D14 + sleeving my mod cables for an AX850 + getting a watercooled µATX build has come to stay in my mind. This is bad, since my stuff's like only a year old and in a perfect condition, barely even used to its full potential and I feel spoiled as **** for having this thought. lol

Is there a cure?









ps: it's so bad I'm even getting ideas for case modding. 1) 0 insight in modding 2) not even have the tools for it (do have lots of screw drivers though







)


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That is perhaps the best-looking Prodigy build I've seen. I especially like the cables; really clean.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> dayum, looks great!


Thanks guys! This was the first build that I did some real modding with, and also the first time I've made my own custom cables. I put a LOT of time into it lol, pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> *takes a few evenings to read all unread posts in here*
> 
> Finally able to comment on recent posts T_T. But wow, saw some great builds up here guys.
> I think the SSF bug has bitten me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of selling my P67, 650D, GTX580 Lightning Xtreme, NH-D14 + sleeving my mod cables for an AX850 + getting a watercooled µATX build has come to stay in my mind. This is bad, since my stuff's like only a year old and in a perfect condition, barely even used to its full potential and I feel spoiled as **** for having this thought. lol
> 
> Is there a cure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: it's so bad I'm even getting ideas for case modding. 1) 0 insight in modding 2) not even have the tools for it (do have lots of screw drivers though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I always want to get a smaller case like a FT03 and every time I upgrade I end up getting a Mid Tower. But the thought is always there.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I always want to get a smaller case like a FT03 and every time I upgrade I end up getting a Mid Tower. But the thought is always there.


I'm not really digging the FT03, it's just the idea of having a cute thing (I even call µATX builds cute, don't get me started on mITX) packed with power and great cooling that makes me think about upgrading. I honestly don't know what to do.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> The thought of selling my P67, 650D, GTX580 Lightning Xtreme, NH-D14 + sleeving my mod cables for an AX850 + getting a watercooled µATX build has come to stay in my mind. This is bad, since my stuff's like only a year old and in a perfect condition, barely even used to its full potential and I feel spoiled as **** for having this thought. lol
> 
> Is there a cure?


You could build an SFF rig that isn't meant to replace your main rig. There have been some really awesome ITX cases that just aren't meant for full power gaming. Something like this maybe.


----------



## 218689

What do you think of this as a SFF mATX build? considering selling my "all your base" build to go for a more compact case while still maintaining top performance.














the current model is slightly different(more detailed and accurate) but it still has the same layout as this.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> What do you think of this as a SFF mATX build?


Why not go slim line optical drive if you must have one. Old tech now =)


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benbass*
> 
> Is there a cat under the bed ?


surprisingly no.









A black pomeranian puppy.
2 months old


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> *takes a few evenings to read all unread posts in here*
> 
> Finally able to comment on recent posts T_T. But wow, saw some great builds up here guys.
> I think the SFF bug has bitten me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of selling my P67, 650D, GTX580 Lightning Xtreme, NH-D14 + sleeving my mod cables for an AX850 + getting a watercooled µATX build has come to stay in my mind. This is bad, since my stuff's like only a year old and in a perfect condition, barely even used to its full potential and I feel spoiled as **** for having this thought. lol
> 
> Is there a cure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: it's so bad I'm even getting ideas for case modding. 1) 0 insight in modding 2) not even have the tools for it (do have lots of screw drivers though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


keep the rig, and build an m-atx/m-itx htpc?







doesn't have to cost much, it'll still be fun


----------



## Jimbags

haha look at us "just build a htpc" such bad influence lol i havent been able to stop. built a scratch htpc case from acrylic modded my antec 600 and many other little mods for othrrs always thinking of an excuse to build something new


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> haha look at us "just build a htpc" such bad influence lol i havent been able to stop. built a scratch htpc case from acrylic modded my antec 600 and many other little mods for othrrs always thinking of an excuse to build something new


I know what you mean. Ill have enough spare parts left over from my Mini-Me build to build 1 maybe 2 more cases in Mini-ITX.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It performs better (the Superclock that is.)
> 
> Though, Superclock's fan isn't as good.


That might explain my experience i just dropped the stock fan and popped on an extra case fan from my NZXT case. Also thanks for the answer. I may just get another super clock.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> What do you think of this as a SFF mATX build? considering selling my "all your base" build to go for a more compact case while still maintaining top performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the current model is slightly different(more detailed and accurate) but it still has the same layout as this.
> 
> Well looking at your ideas here they seem very good alot like what Dwood is doing (or at least was) with his Snappy the snap together acrylic SFF case however his is ITX and yours wouldnt be snappy. But nonetheless similar layout! Not sure how much it will help you but I had made my self a model of Snappy because I was interested in it my self and I will just show you the ideas I had not sure if they will help but who knows!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Why not go slim line optical drive if you must have one. Old tech now =)
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> surprisingly no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black pomeranian puppy.
> 2 months old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to be off topic but I WANNA SEE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have dropped off a tiny bit of my knowledge now could I get some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be the BEST place to put this but we are all friends here right?
> 
> I am looking into getting the Silverstone ST45SF-G PSU and want to sleeve it. I would like to sleeve it and Silverstone does supply replacement cables however they are almost twice as long and thats just ridiculous... The thing is to single sleeve these cables it is alot of crossing over and not very straight so I was wondering if it would be a good idea to bunch up the cables that are close to each other and single sleeve the others. So in other words the 24 pin would have like a sleeve with 4 cables in it, 3 sleeves with 3 cables in each, 2 or 3 sleeves with 2 cables in it, and then like 7 sleeves with just 1. Would this work? if this is unclear still I will try and help later. Also is it possible to change the fan on this PSU? I have heard from some that it is a bit loud?
Click to expand...


----------



## golfergolfer

Stupid Double Post >.> I now see how it is possible for it to work. and I will make use of this post to explain it. So I had multi quoted everyone in my post above but forgot zoid.srg so I went back up and pressed multi on his post and then hit post a reply again. This is why all the quotes are in one and the double post.... Sorry First and last time this will ever happen


----------



## Miptzi

all right guys, my companion puppy
she likes SFF boxes for herself too....


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> What do you think of this as a SFF mATX build? considering selling my "all your base" build to go for a more compact case while still maintaining top performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the current model is slightly different(more detailed and accurate) but it still has the same layout as this.


the current model does not have an optical bay, its been exchanged for 2x USB 2.0 ports, 2x USB 3.0 ports and a SD card reader


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> You could build an SFF rig that isn't meant to replace your main rig. There have been some really awesome ITX cases that just aren't meant for full power gaming. Something like this maybe.


Well, laying out the options here:

I've been keeping some money safe for a small mITX server, cute little thing with about 3TB space min., I would buy it anyways, even though the large drive bays in my 650D would became unused








I now have an overkill case, by barely using all its space and not even filling the HDD trays (2 HHD's right now), all I needed it for was the length of my gtx580 and the size of the noctua. I could easily replace the storage functions with the server box.
I could build a µATX rig with 2 SSD's (OS) that uses the server as storage if necessary, still packed with power more than enough for me.
I'd have 2 silent and small builds which will cover a wider area of functionality than my single rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> keep the rig, and build an m-atx/m-itx htpc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't have to cost much, it'll still be fun


the family's treasure sig rig is the htpc in the house here







, µATX build with a mid-tower case and an ssd + HDD. It's pretty neat, people always wonder why I've got a rig next to my tv and a monitor 3.5m away with seemingly no rig connected to it hehe

I'm so digging the idea of the setup I have in mind...ugh


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> all right guys, my companion puppy
> she likes SFF boxes for herself too....


OMG Kawaii!!!

/gayoff


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> OMG Kawaii!!!
> 
> /gayoff


Don't see how Japanese has anything to do with being gay.

It isn't that I don't like cute dogs but this the small system thread.
Don't get too off-topic.


----------



## Benbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> all right guys, my companion puppy
> she likes SFF boxes for herself too....


This thread is now about puppies ! :3


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benbass*
> 
> This thread is now about puppies ! :3


Only because they're SFF themselves. lol


----------



## She loved E

That puppy is <18L so its ok.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> all right guys, my companion puppy
> she likes SFF boxes for herself too....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: CUTENESS!


OMG PUPPY SO CUTE AND SMALL <3 I think the odd puppy (and only puppy as they too are sff) are fun once in a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> the current model does not have an optical bay, its been exchanged for 2x USB 2.0 ports, 2x USB 3.0 ports and a SD card reader


This is a better idea imo. I rarely use a optical bay, I dont have one and the only time I needed one was to install the drivers for wifi on motherboard but just downloaded them onto the laptop and copied it over via usb.


----------



## longroadtrip

Starting to come together...


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> all right guys, my companion puppy
> she likes SFF boxes for herself too....


SFF-dog? Awesome


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Starting to come together...


Hope you have better luck with your EK blocks than most. Keep an eye on corrosion


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Starting to come together...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have better luck with your EK blocks than most. Keep an eye on corrosion
Click to expand...

The old blocks were affected by this problem, the CSQ series fixed it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The old blocks were affected by this problem, the CSQ series fixed it.


That's not true, plenty of newer EK blocks have shown GC early on in life.

Look at this awful piece of trash

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039525388#post1039525388


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The old blocks were affected by this problem, the CSQ series fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true, plenty of newer EK blocks have shown GC early on in life.
> 
> Look at this awful piece of trash
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039525388#post1039525388
Click to expand...

I stand corrected, aluminium anywhere near a WC loop is a terrible idea. Thanks for the info

"water is a pure mix of de-ionsied and anti-freeze" Not necessarily EK's fault, I would like some more testing


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> all right guys, my companion puppy
> she likes SFF boxes for herself too....


now if only you can get this one to stop leaking...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Hope you have better luck with your EK blocks than most. Keep an eye on corrosion


Both blocks have been run for over a year in other loops. I'll be running mayhem's again in this setup...haven't had any issues with the horror stories others have unfortunately had...:knock on wood:


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Starting to come together...


thumbs up to a fellow stinger owner!









i also like what you did to those top fans. shaving looks good! i'd personally do an all around sanding job on the shaved fan shrouds, and then apply a couple laters of flat black paint to them. that way you fix and mask the evidence of shaving them.

you also gotta let me know how that corsair ram does on the mobo.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Both blocks have been run for over a year in other loops. I'll be running mayhem's again in this setup...haven't had any issues with the horror stories others have unfortunately had...:knock on wood:


nothing wrong with mayhems, Mayhem makes quality coolant/dye plus they don't hide the bad stuff lol.

Besides having to change your liquid/cleaning your loop earlier than most people, i'd feel safer going with mayhems then say fesser one or something fill in the blank coolant.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> thumbs up to a fellow stinger owner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also like what you did to those top fans. shaving looks good! i'd personally do an all around sanding job on the shaved fan shrouds, and then apply a couple laters of flat black paint to them. that way you fix and mask the evidence of shaving them.
> 
> you also gotta let me know how that corsair ram does on the mobo.


Yeah...this is still getting everything test fitted. I've got more work on the GTs up top planned that will finish them out. RAM has been running very stable at the stock 1600 mHz settings, I haven't tried to OC them yet though. I'll be happy when they finally release the new BIOS though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> nothing wrong with mayhems, Mayhem makes quality coolant/dye plus they don't hide the bad stuff lol.
> 
> Besides having to change your liquid/cleaning your loop earlier than most people, i'd feel safer going with mayhems then say fesser one or something fill in the blank coolant.


Actually, I'm running premixed Pastel Ice White that is good for up to 2 years in the loop (it's based on Ice Dragon's Nanofluid)...there isn't any dye to separate in the coolant so maintenance is actually better than distilled. These blocks ran for 1 year with this and required minimal cleaning when I tore that loop down to build Yin. I'll be using chromed copper pipe instead of tubing, so there won't be any plasticizer leeching, etc...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Starting to come together...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. I like how everything matches, color wise. It has a stealthy look to it. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## xyexz

Did they get all the issues worked out with the stinger BIOS? Last I heard those things were plagued with issues revolving around BIOS values not being saved and failing overclocks that were easy to achieve on other ITX boards.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Did they get all the issues worked out with the stinger BIOS? Last I heard those things were plagued with issues revolving around BIOS values not being saved and failing overclocks that were easy to achieve on other ITX boards.


They have not yet updated them.

I guess I've been a lucky one, I've got my 3770k stable at 4.7ghz at 1.29v currently. Ram still has issues above 1600mhz but I feel I can figure it out when I got some extra free time.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's not true, plenty of newer EK blocks have shown GC early on in life.
> 
> Look at this awful piece of trash
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039525388#post1039525388


That really is horrid.
But even if mixed together how can it react so fast.
The only real way is highly reactive coolant, high liquid temperature and ofcourse a high amount of contact surface.
But still this kind of reaction and the stupidity for EK too put it together like this

EK


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my completed Bitfenix Prodigy build:


Winner

Absolutely gorgeous man, very well done.


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ That is a clean looking machine! Reminds me of a build Singularity did on his channel.


----------



## longroadtrip

VERY nice looking build luciddreamer124!


----------



## duniek




----------



## Nuzart

Whats with the PSU?


----------



## cgg123321

Be very careful with that open PSU D:


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Or you may find out watt Hertz.


----------



## duniek

600W enermax liberty eco

wherever I post this pics always i have comments about PSU SHOCKWAVES








PC works from november (gaming only) without any problems


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Be very careful with that open PSU D:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Or you may find out watt Hertz.


That was bad and you should feel bad.









But seriously, be careful, didn't I read about someone dying from touching the internals of a CPU a few months back?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> That was bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, be careful, didn't I read about someone dying from touching the internals of a CPU a few months back?


Indeed very
You mean a psu I think cpu is only 1v


----------



## duniek

I touched heatsinks on MANY power suplies - only on ONE but uber old and cheap (5$) I feel electriciy on my fingers (small V and A), any others - NOTHING


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> I touched heatsinks on MANY power suplies - only on ONE but uber old and cheap (5$) I feel electriciy on my fingers (small V and A), any others - NOTHING


It's not the heatsinks you need to worry about, it's the capacitors


----------



## duniek

its very hard to do that, bcoz all soldering are under PCB

but I can imagine how it feels, some time ago I touched capacitor in digital camera, which is smaller than these from PSUs


----------



## Jimbags

we run 240Volts here in oz. anyways best not to touch when powered up no matter what! why would you need to!!!


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Adam A5X


Lovely monitors, was thinking of getting some to upgrade my Alesis


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> we run 240Volts here in oz. anyways best not to touch when powered up no matter what! why would you need to!!!


It's not the volts that kill you, it's the AMPs which obviously any PSU has enough to kill as you can die from mA lol.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Winner
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous man, very well done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^^ That is a clean looking machine! Reminds me of a build Singularity did on his channel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice looking build luciddreamer124!


Thanks guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> It's not the volts that kill you, it's the AMPs which obviously any PSU has enough to kill as you can die from mA lol.


The resistance of our skin is extremely high so it is the amps that kill you as they shut down brain and heart functions but the voltage is required to pass the current trough.

#offtopic


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> 600W enermax liberty eco
> wherever I post this pics always i have comments about PSU SHOCKWAVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC works from november (gaming only) without any problems
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


small work space, but clean looking.


----------



## b0z0

I'm thinking about getting away from my Silverstone FT03B and going to the Silverstone SG09


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting away from my Silverstone FT03B and going to the Silverstone SG09


Space ? It does not get any smaller then a sg09


----------



## b0z0

Looking for something a little different. I really like the idea with the fan slots right next to the videocards. Running xfire 7950's gets warm in a micro build lol.


----------



## WALSRU

but why? Seems like a sideways move not an upgrade. Maybe wait for the better looking SG10?


----------



## xyexz

What would be the point in waiting for the SG10? Except for waiting for a nicer looking front (in some peoples opinion).


----------



## WALSRU

Just that, the SG09 is hard to look at (imo)


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

I support the SG10 as well but i wish they had released the 09 and 10 concurrently so that early adopters didn't feel slighted.

Its like releasing a product in silver and then soon after releasing the same thing in a variety of colors.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> I support the SG10 as well but i wish they had released the 09 and 10 concurrently so that early adopters didn't feel slighted.
> 
> Its like releasing a product in silver and then soon after releasing the same thing in a variety of colors.


But I like silver!
Just joking ofcourse but you can say that bout everything ranging from waterblocks to gpu's there is always something newer/better being made


----------



## Sophath

I hope this counts in. My H100 currently only has 2 fans in pull, but i am planning on adding 2 more fans in the near future. Need to swap the gentle typhoons off my gf's computer with something else.

Asus Rampage IV Gene
Intel Core i7 3930k
Corsair H100
4x4gb DDR3 G.Skill Sniper
EVGA GTX 670 FTW
Antec Earthwatts Platinum 650w
Intel Cherryville 520 180 GB
Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5 TB
Fractal Arc mini


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> I hope this counts in. My H100 currently only has 2 fans in pull, but i am planning on adding 2 more fans in the near future. Need to swap the gentle typhoons off my gf's computer with something else.
> 
> Asus Rampage IV Gene
> Intel Core i7 3930k
> Corsair H100
> 4x4gb DDR3 G.Skill Sniper
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Antec Earthwatts Platinum 650w
> Intel Cherryville 520 180 GB
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5 TB
> Fractal Arc mini
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are some nice components there.


----------



## Sophath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Those are some nice components there.


Yeah. I got it because i had taken the summer deal from intel's retail edge.
Took the mother board because it was one of the cheapest ones out there.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> I hope this counts in. My H100 currently only has 2 fans in pull, but i am planning on adding 2 more fans in the near future. Need to swap the gentle typhoons off my gf's computer with something else.
> 
> Asus Rampage IV Gene
> Intel Core i7 3930k
> Corsair H100
> 4x4gb DDR3 G.Skill Sniper
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Antec Earthwatts Platinum 650w
> Intel Cherryville 520 180 GB
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5 TB
> Fractal Arc mini
> 
> snip*


nice to see another mini!


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting away from my Silverstone FT03B and going to the Silverstone SG09


Do note that the SG09 is basically the FT03 oriented horizontally but slightly shorter.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Do note that the SG09 is basically the FT03 oriented horizontally but slightly shorter.




The spacial differences are primarily that the SG09 is taller because of the fan, but shorter because there is a little less space between the motherboard and the PSU. And of course that whole area on the top of the FT03 which i think is a waste of space.


----------



## adjas

True, but where the SG09 shines is the ability to add three fans to directly feed and extract air from the hottest component in a gaming PC, the GPU or even 2 GPU's.

SG09 = awesome design, smaller than a lot of ITX cases, yet can pack 2 GPU's and Micro-ATX mobo's which overclock better than ITX mobo's. Plus space behind the mobo to place extra cables & HDD's. It's the cleanest SFF I've seen when it comes to cable routing in a long time.

Now if they only make a high-end SG09 with thick Aluminum panels, sort of Lian Li style, it would be incredible.


----------



## sweetoxic

hello all...
i want to ask about case...
is there available case for ATX/mAtx/mITX ?except CM HAF XB?

thx


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweetoxic*
> 
> hello all...
> i want to ask about case...
> is there available case for ATX/mAtx/mITX ?except CM HAF XB?
> 
> thx


any atx case will fit thesmaller bords aswell? dont understand the question sorry?


----------



## sweetoxic

i check some case that only fit mobo atx not ITX...


----------



## dmanstasiu

ATX is bigger. 99% of ATX cases will also have the mITX standoffs included


----------



## sweetoxic

ok2...thx for the info


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweetoxic*
> 
> i check some case that only fit mobo atx not ITX...


How is that even possible.
Unless the mounting holes are not in place ofcourse


----------



## keymaster07

Hi guys I recently build a new ITX gaming pc, it sure is a pain to build...

Specs:
CPU - i5 3570k
Mobo - AsRock Z77E ITX
Ram - Corsair Vengeance low profile 16gb DDR3 1600 2x8gb Red
Gpu - PowerColor HD 6850 1GB
Psu - Zalman ZM600 - HP 600w
Ssd - ADATA 128GB can't remember which one, sp900??
Case - Lian Li PC-Q08 Black





Sorry about the pictures, I hold my phone the other way around in order to reach in and take picture

As you can see... There is no obstructions for the air flow... Tried my best with the cabling, and since the CPU cooling is stock.

Thanks

Key


----------



## chyde

Added some new cables to my TJ08-E


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Added some new cables to my TJ08-E


Do you think this case would easily fit SLI/watercooling? and is that a home made windowed side panel?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Do you think this case would easily fit SLI/watercooling? and is that a home made windowed side panel?



So yes it can be done easily.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Do you think this case would easily fit SLI/watercooling? and is that a home made windowed side panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes it can be done easily.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't consider that "Easily" .... that thing has been modded extensively


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I wouldn't consider that "Easily" .... that thing has been modded extensively


Well it said SLI/watercooling so either one of those.
If you mount the rad in the top part of the case it shouldn't be that hard.
lots of space


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 
> So yes it can be done easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I wouldn't consider that "Easily" .... that thing has been modded extensively


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well it said SLI/watercooling so either one of those.
> If you mount the rad in the top part of the case it shouldn't be that hard.
> lots of space


thanks for showing







I don't mind. I'm really planning on starting a little project of mine, selling most of my hardware I have now. Looks really good, even though I'll never understand the advantage of turning the layout upside down (I know it's standard in these cases)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> thanks for showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind. I'm really planning on starting a little project of mine, selling most of my hardware I have now. Looks really good, even though I'll never understand the advantage of turning the layout upside down (I know it's standard in these cases)


We'll be waiting for pics of course and perhaps a build log we can enjoy








The reason the do the layout like this has to do with having a large compartment below in which even the longer videocards could fit while still keeping space in the top for radiator/psu/drives at least that is my $0.02


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> We'll be waiting for pics of course and perhaps a build log we can enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the do the layout like this has to do with having a large compartment below in which even the longer videocards could fit while still keeping space in the top for radiator/psu/drives at least that is my $0.02


I hope I'll be able to, it will be a long learning process







I just need to be sure whether I'm selling this rig. If so, I'll be replacing it with a storage ITX box and a µATX build for the heavy stuff. First things first: making sure I'll keep the mindset needed to complete the build.







and thanks


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Im sure there are many different reasons for inverted layout (including marketing) but i always figured that heat rises and cpus typically create their own local air currents regardless of layout so having gpu(s) above the cpu prevents a warm air pocket from forming at the bottom.

All imho


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Im sure there are many different reasons for inverted layout (including marketing) but i always figured that heat rises and cpus typically create their own local air currents regardless of layout so having gpu(s) above the cpu prevents a warm air pocket from forming at the bottom.
> 
> All imho


I guess that could be a factor, this case is an option in my book anyway


----------



## HPE1000

Sorry for asking for help here, but I know some would be happy to help so I have to ask...

Can a hard drive failure cause system crashes and lack of booting? I think my 2tb seagate barracuda died









My computer hung on power down and I turned it off, after the system would turn on, fans spin, but nothing would show on the screen. After around an hour of fiddling around, I might have come to the conclusion the drive died


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sorry for asking for help here, but I know some would be happy to help so I have to ask...
> 
> Can a hard drive failure cause system crashes and lack of booting? I think my 2tb seagate barracuda died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer hung on power down and I turned it off, after the system would turn on, fans spin, but nothing would show on the screen. After around an hour of fiddling around, I might have come to the conclusion the drive died


Unless the driver is shorting something there is no way it could prevent it from booting.
If the drive is dead you should still be able to get in the bios.

Just troubleshoot remove everything unnecessary also remove usb extenders and everything else that could short only have the motherboard ram and processor in place build up until you get the boot failure again.
If it is the psu the system will malfunction once you have a higher load which might make you think that it is the last added component therefor measuring your psu if you don't find the problem with those above steps is vital.

I probably have told you nothing you didn't know already


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Do you think this case would easily fit SLI/watercooling? and is that a home made windowed side panel?


I got the window from Performance Pcs but i dont see it on there site anymore.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Unless the driver is shorting something there is no way it could prevent it from booting.
> If the drive is dead you should still be able to get in the bios.
> 
> Just troubleshoot remove everything unnecessary also remove usb extenders and everything else that could short only have the motherboard ram and processor in place build up until you get the boot failure again.
> If it is the psu the system will malfunction once you have a higher load which might make you think that it is the last added component therefor measuring your psu if you don't find the problem with those above steps is vital.
> 
> I probably have told you nothing you didn't know already


A failing hard drive can most certainly cause a system not to boot to OS. I have seen bad drives cause hangs at POST.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> A failing hard drive can most certainly cause a system not to boot to OS. I have seen bad drives cause hangs at POST.


Same here.
If machine posts and starts normally into bios without the HDD plugged in then plug it back in and run chkdsk and fix mbr /fixboot operations.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I can boot into bios fine with the drive, but when I try to load windows now I get bsod 0x00000024(it used to boot into windows then crash, now its just bsod'ing), so I am going to install windows again and see if that fixes the problem. If I install windows 7 over windows 7 it will put all my old files in a windows.old file right?

noob question, but if I cannot boot into windows how can I run chkdsk or anything?


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Correct, if you install another windows 7 it will move everything to the .old folder.
If you have a windows install disk or flash drive you can cmd from it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> A failing hard drive can most certainly cause a system not to boot to OS. I have seen bad drives cause hangs at POST.


Unless the driver is shorting something there is no way it could prevent it from booting. (meant drive...)

So sure it can it has a pcb.
The best he can do is do a re-install hoping that the drive is not full of bad sectors.
Might just be a minor corruption.


----------



## 218689

Did some maintainance on my "linuxbox" and "additional pylons" builds and snapped some internal pictures in the process









Older, external picture of my linuxbox:

New, internal pictures:



Original case is a chieftech BT-02 MINI-ITX, modded somewhat.

And here is my "additional pylons", just swaped case from a Ace Ecco 250 to a Lian-Li PC-V600B :3


Nothing fancy, made out of spare parts. Serves as my "main rig" whenever my main rig is down for maintainance and as a LAN-rig.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Here is a new case coming out of Japan -




mATX - measuring at 269 x 318 x 249 mm (WxDxH) or only 21.3 L which is smally than the SG09/10

Link


----------



## dmanstasiu

ah-bee. aaahhh beeeeee. A-bee? ab-ee? AAAABBEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ah-bee. aaahhh beeeeee. A-bee? ab-ee? AAAABBEEEEEEEEEEEE










wait what?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ah-bee. aaahhh beeeeee. A-bee? ab-ee? AAAABBEEEEEEEEEEEE


Ah Bee.

Souce - My roomie who can translate Wapanese.

Ah & Ee are two of their vowel sounds. They don't have the proper sound in their vocabulary for it to be A-Bee.


----------



## HPE1000

I am so confused lol

Oh it's the case manufacturer lol


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Here is a new case coming out of Japan -
> 
> mATX - measuring at 269 x 318 x 249 mm (WxDxH) or only 21.3 L which is smally than the SG09/10


well.... pretty much anybody can make a mATX case that is smaller then the SG09/SG10. the trick is doing that WHILE retaining the ability to put a HUGE CPU cooler in the system as well as supporting the longest vid card on the market


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like a grenade went off in my computer, time to give asrock rma a chance and calm down. Being mad/upset about this isnt going to make it go any faster








*Ladies and gents, I give you the worlds most expensive ottoman*


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I can boot into bios fine with the drive, but when I try to load windows now I get bsod 0x00000024(it used to boot into windows then crash, now its just bsod'ing), so I am going to install windows again and see if that fixes the problem. If I install windows 7 over windows 7 it will put all my old files in a windows.old file right?
> 
> noob question, but if I cannot boot into windows how can I run chkdsk or anything?


Send you a PM.


----------



## Volkswagen

HPE1000- sorry about your loss- hopefully Asrock RMA is straight forward and works out good- keep us posted and let us know how the replacement works out.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Send you a PM.


also error 24 is program command driven which is most often caused by corrupt software, not typically hardware.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> also error 24 is program command driven which is most often caused by corrupt software, not typically hardware.


Yes, but windows corrupted after this whole process, it is still the motherboard, on the z77e itx thread someone is having the same problem as me.

0x24 was just one of my problems, a small one actually. My biggest problem was the board was not posting, which has nothing to do with windows as it wouldn't post with a drive plugged into it or not.

I think the 100-200 resets I did to my computer and crashes, freezes and such inside of windows just destroyed my install.


----------



## HPE1000

Due to my love for cars, and my love for the drink, I have started brainstorming about a nos can computer...

I want to hopefully find a replica NOS tank and cut a door in the back of it and put my computer inside.

I think my computer could easily fit inside of this


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Due to my love for cars, and my love for the drink, I have started brainstorming about a nos can computer...
> 
> I want to hopefully find a replica NOS tank and cut a door in the back of it and put my computer inside.
> 
> I think my computer could easily fit inside of this


What are the dimensions of the tank is the big question as I had a pressure thank of 0.8L 200 bar for a cannon I build (It was just for school and it was used for a physics proof shooting tennis balls)

That thank was only like (65x2)x300 mm.
Also mounting things in a cylinder shape is very hard but it's been done there was a sphere case mod some time ago which placed the motherboard in a ball shaped case. (anyone knows what is was it was made out of styrofoam mostly.)


----------



## HPE1000

I cannot be sure of the tanks dimensions, but I know a mini itx motherboard would fit in it for sure. Just looking at it I can tell with certainty. I would most likely take it to a shop to get the door cut into it. And all you would need to do to get the mobo in is make a motherboard tray, and then weld it to the inside of the tank.

As of now, I cannot do anything as I dont know where to find one of the tanks.


----------



## xyexz

Car enthusiast speaking up, check car forum sale threads, lot of people post tanks for sale all the time usually for cheap - local meetups sometimes you can score cheap tanks as well from what I've heard although I've never juiced!


----------



## 2002dunx

Or buy an old fire extinguisher and a NOS sticker ?

dunx


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Or buy an old fire extinguisher and a NOS sticker ?
> 
> dunx


Those are lacquered red but he could sand it an spray paint it blue ofcourse


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cannot be sure of the tanks dimensions, but I know a mini itx motherboard would fit in it for sure. Just looking at it I can tell with certainty. I would most likely take it to a shop to get the door cut into it. And all you would need to do to get the mobo in is make a motherboard tray, and then weld it to the inside of the tank.
> 
> As of now, I cannot do anything as I dont know where to find one of the tanks.


Hmm some friends from way back in high school had some, i believe they got them from a custom shop, flea markets, swap meets and/or ebay (cant remember off the top of my head) but if you get one of the larger bottles im pretty sure you could squeeze an itx board in there.









- - - - - - - -
On another note, i got a new bitspower res today and its tinnier then i thought >_<. Overall i think it would look better then the switftech micro res. But ive been really wanting to try the mayhem pastel coolants, seen some rigs with it and looks fantastic













Spoiler: Extra pic


----------



## dmanstasiu

could you supply some more info on those sleeved front panel connectors?

Thanks

Also, ITX boards are 6.7". You'll need a huge NOS tank ... Depending what it's for, you could possible use an RPi?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> could you supply some more info on those sleeved front panel connectors?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also, ITX boards are 6.7". You'll need a huge NOS tank ... Depending what it's for, you could possible use an RPi?


Well my 2 cents would be using a macbook air motherboard they are only like 2.5 inches in width if not less so you can have a very compact tank.
What I advise you to do is take a look around on taobao.com as macbook air mobo should set you back about 150 dollar I guess.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> could you supply some more info on those sleeved front panel connectors?


I had it sleeved by performance pcs cable cost $4.50 with sleeving. Also had a fan done as well, which was about $8 which cost less then if i got it off amazon without the sleeving.







but you just have to factor in shipping.









I was looking for a clip sort of connector so i could make a cable to attach my 16mm switch with but every store in my area didn't have a size small enough, so just went with this one.


----------



## Fonne

http://www.techpowerup.com/179554/Abee-Launches-Cubical-Aluminum-Cases-with-2-tone-Fronts.html


----------



## HPE1000

I WANT AN ALL ALUMINUM SUGO COMPETITOR!!!!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmm some friends from way back in high school had some, i believe they got them from a custom shop, flea markets, swap meets and/or ebay (cant remember off the top of my head) but if you get one of the larger bottles im pretty sure you could squeeze an itx board in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - -
> On another note, i got a new bitspower res today and its tinnier then i thought >_<. Overall i think it would look better then the switftech micro res. But ive been really wanting to try the mayhem pastel coolants, seen some rigs with it and looks fantastic


Still my fav block every made, and i will be keeping mine till something better looking is made!


----------



## Deaam

DNytAftr: Nice build you got there, will follow it for sure











i started with new build also







Its modded Q08 ITX-case.

If you want to see more, check http://www.overclock.net/t/1354842/watercooled-sff-q08-heavy-modded


----------



## DNytAftr

@ fonne:







for some reason when i first saw that case the first thing i thought about was stacking a bunch of them and playing chess


----------



## Fonne

- 4x4 Cases and you got a chess game







..... How is the quality of your new bitspower res ?


----------



## DNytAftr

haha .. now if we can fit rasberry pi's into the chess pieces..

The tank is really great, far quieter then the horizontal tank, and with the alphacool bubble down it helps cut down the turbulence that would cause some bubbles to be sucked into the pump. Only thing is i wish the top was a bit more polish then frosted but you cant really see the top when its installed so its fine









Any progress on the arcylic case?


----------



## BahamutZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I WANT AN ALL ALUMINUM SUGO COMPETITOR!!!!


you mean like this - comes in at 12.56L size


----------



## HPE1000

I know, but they cannot be purchased yet. Wonder how much it will cost


----------



## BahamutZer0

I know there is supposed to be a kickstarter for it soon


----------



## DNytAftr

last i checked its guestimated between $200-300 (but are trying to keep it closer to $200), they have some price quotes from lian li and silverstone but still working out some logistics


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha .. now if we can fit rasberry pi's into the chess pieces..
> 
> The tank is really great, far quieter then the horizontal tank, and with the alphacool bubble down it helps cut down the turbulence that would cause some bubbles to be sucked into the pump. Only thing is i wish the top was a bit more polish then frosted but you cant really see the top when its installed so its fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any progress on the arcylic case?


You got PM


----------



## BahamutZer0

For those looking for a better AMD offering for mITX - ASRock to the rescue. They are got a new F2 based board with support for the current Trinity APU's and the upcoming Richland APU's. Also has a PCI-e 2.0/16x slot and count them SEVEN sata ports plus an esata port -

http://www.techpowerup.com/179564/ASRock-Unveils-FM2A85X-ITX-Motherboard.html


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> For those looking for a better AMD offering for mITX - ASRock to the rescue. They are got a new F2 based board with support for the current Trinity APU's and the upcoming Richland APU's. Also has a PCI-e 2.0/16x slot and count them SEVEN sata ports plus an esata port -
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/179564/ASRock-Unveils-FM2A85X-ITX-Motherboard.html


Amd based boards are pretty good for those not wanting an dedicated gpu since the IGP of intel isn't much on the contrary it is nothing like a real gpu.


----------



## BahamutZer0

now only if someone would release an am3+ mITX board then I might consider getting one.

until then, Intell all the way.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> now only if someone would release an am3+ mITX board then I might consider getting one.
> 
> until then, Intell all the way.


I know.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> For those looking for a better AMD offering for mITX - ASRock to the rescue. They are got a new F2 based board with support for the current Trinity APU's and the upcoming Richland APU's. Also has a PCI-e 2.0/16x slot and count them SEVEN sata ports plus an esata port -
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/179564/ASRock-Unveils-FM2A85X-ITX-Motherboard.html


Smart of them to remember the VRM heatsink this time!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Smart of them to remember the VRM heatsink this time!


They seriously forgot that?
Asrock... what are were they thinking or maybe they thought it would receive sufficient airflow (they don't get what their boards are being used in/for


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They seriously forgot that?
> Asrock... what are were they thinking or maybe they thought it would receive sufficient airflow (they don't get what their boards are being used in/for


There was a batch of their fm2 boards that all roasted...

EDIT
http://www.overclock.net/t/1301979/trinity-apu-amd-socket-fm2-motherboard-discussion-gallery/200_100#post_18778199
http://www.overclock.net/t/1301979/trinity-apu-amd-socket-fm2-motherboard-discussion-gallery/200_100#post_18799453


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> There was a batch of their fm2 boards that all roasted...
> 
> EDIT
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1301979/trinity-apu-amd-socket-fm2-motherboard-discussion-gallery/200_100#post_18778199
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1301979/trinity-apu-amd-socket-fm2-motherboard-discussion-gallery/200_100#post_18799453


Well you would think they at least take infrared footage to see if there are extreme heat spots and monitor for a couple of months before releasing.
They have to pay for their own mistakes by having all those boards rma'ed


----------



## blooder11181

a cheap but good mini-itx rig
]http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857657
i hope to win


----------



## DNytAftr

Hmm not sure how many people use slim line drives in their rigs but thought this could be useful for those who do. Got an adapter that converts a slimline sata port and can attach to a internal usb header, they have them on newegg and amazon







Could be useful for those with limited Sata ports and wanted to free a sata port up.

Also i think i fried my P8Z77-i or the samsung wonder-sticks this morning


----------



## luciddreamer124

D: how so?


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

I still think the silverstone adapter makes it a little cleaner

does take up more space though, but you can sleeve right up to it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Also i think i fried my P8Z77-i or the samsung wonder-sticks this morning


How?


----------



## DNytAftr

Not really sure... i was listing to music and it blue screened, mosly issues with debuging memory, narrowed it down to the board or memory. A possibility could be a leak and/or a short although i cant see any leaks but i havent disassembled the rig yet for testing and look for any damage.


----------



## Deaam

Oh crap man.. i feel sorry for you!

Those little leaks sucks, but what can you do.. When working in really tight spaces it just becomes more possible


----------



## maarten12100

That is one of the big fears while watercooling in such tight spaces.


----------



## DNytAftr

*sigh* oh well, ill find a way to work around this, gotta stay optimistic







i did a 12 hour leak test and it was fine, but i cant really think of any other reasons to have errors out of the blue, hopefully im wrong


----------



## Deaam

Well, with electronics never know.. it might aswell be just some hardware failure, since it is impossible to make 100% quality products, specially these days


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> *sigh* oh well, ill find a way to work around this, gotta stay optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a 12 hour leak test and it was fine, but i cant really think of any other reasons to have errors out of the blue, hopefully im wrong


How often is it blue screening? What is the error code? Any more information other than "it blue screens"?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Well, with electronics never know.. it might aswell be just some hardware failure, since it is impossible to make 100% quality products, specially these days


im hoping its just a bad stick of ram as thats easy to order and replace, ive had something similar to this awhile back and it was a bad stick but like you said you never know







, but worst case is that i have to rma and/or cant rma which ive hard with asus can take some time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> How often is it blue screening? What is the error code? Any more information other than "it blue screens"?


ive only booted into windows 2 times (which was when it first started blue screenng) but after resetting the bios i need a keyboard to get past set up. Im going to see if i can borrow a keyboard to get past that. But the blue screen only lasted a second so was not able to catch the error code.









The main issue is that the memory debug light comes on, it will boot, but only after a cmos reset. My guess so far is there could be an issue with the motherboard in relation to the memory or a issue with the memory itself.


----------



## DNytAftr

So i found out the problem .. upon inspection there was some moisture in one of the memory slots, i cant get to the second slot just yet, but im going to see if i can dry out the board >_< .


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> you mean like this - comes in at 12.56L size


Love the look of that case. Though... they might as well add 1 more expansion slot and accommodate mATX, lol.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Love the look of that case. Though... they might as well add 1 more expansion slot and accommodate mATX, lol.


Don't forget that mATX is more than just another slot: Mini-ITX is 170x170mm, while mATX is 244x244mm. That extra 74mm of depth is occupied by the power supply in the M1. It's not as simple as adding another slot to the case; the whole layout would need to be changed (and become significantly larger in the process). The M1 is optimized for Mini-ITX and Mini-DTX boards.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Don't forget that mATX is more than just another slot: Mini-ITX is 170x170mm, while mATX is 244x244mm. That extra 74mm of depth is occupied by the power supply in the M1. It's not as simple as adding another slot to the case; the whole layout would need to be changed (and become significantly larger in the process). The M1 is optimized for Mini-ITX and Mini-DTX boards.


Ah but in some of the pictures it seems the power supply is somewhat configurable as to where it's placed. Some show it lined up with the front panel, some show it turned 90* lined up with the motherboard. If those pictures are indeed correct and not just 2 different 'possible' layouts to be determined later, then having it lined up in front should provide the necessary room for the extra depth of the board, or at least be extremely close









At least, that's how I was looking at it, it was just a thought. Of course that would limit the watercooling possibilities in that 'configuration' . Regardless I'll likely grab one if/when they ever go for sale, so long as the price isn't too ridiculous.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Ah but in some of the pictures it seems the power supply is somewhat configurable as to where it's placed. Some show it lined up with the front panel, some show it turned 90* lined up with the motherboard. If those pictures are indeed correct and not just 2 different 'possible' layouts to be determined later, then having it lined up in front should provide the necessary room for the extra depth of the board, or at least be extremely close


That image is actually showing the SFX PSU bracket (left) and ATX PSU bracket (right), which you'll be able to swap out to fit whichever you want. With the ATX PSU mounted, it frees up 30mm or so of depth for the motherboard, but that only gives you ~200mm - still far short of the 244mm for mATX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Regardless I'll likely grab one if/when they ever go for sale, so long as the price isn't too ridiculous.


Good to hear


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> That image is actually showing the SFX PSU bracket (left) and ATX PSU bracket (right), which you'll be able to swap out to fit whichever you want. With the ATX PSU mounted, it frees up 30mm or so of depth for the motherboard, but that only gives you ~200mm - still far short of the 244mm for mATX.
> Good to hear


There are a lot of "microATX" boards that are shallower than the specification.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> There are a lot of "microATX" boards that are shallower than the specification.


You mean micro atx propetary so that whats isn't needed is removed


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857657
what do you guys think?
the k series is at the same price as non k.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857657
> what do you guys think?
> the k series is at the same price as non k.


I think you don't need 730W power supply for a 7870 and a non-overclocking motherboard. Also no point to have 1.65V 2400MHz ram - the board will downvolt to 1.5V and downclock to 1600MHz.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think you don't need 730W power supply for a 7870 and a non-overclocking motherboard. Also no point to have 1.65V 2400MHz ram - the board will downvolt to 1.5V and downclock to 1600MHz.


More like 400W and it will only pull about 250/300W at max load.


----------



## blooder11181

i cant find z77 mini-itx board where i live. so its better to be ready.
so 550w 80 bronze will do?


----------



## Fonne

I am running this on a Silverstone SFX 450 Watt (80+ Gold)

Asus Z77 mITX
Intel i7-3770k
EVGA GTX670 4GB SC
G.Skill 2x4 GB 2400 Mhz
Samsung 830 128GB


----------



## dmanstasiu

Yes. Thank you. People think an SFX isn't enough but it is


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857657
> what do you guys think?
> the k series is at the same price as non k.


just got email of the arrival of z77 mini-itx boards
add the z77 mobo and better stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Love the look of that case. Though... they might as well add 1 more expansion slot and accommodate mATX, lol.


Yeah, that's my only issue with the case, and is why I won't be buying it (I prefer mATX to mITX). Surely 2cm of extra height are not such a big deal.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Love the look of that case. Though... they might as well add 1 more expansion slot and accommodate mATX, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's my only issue with the case, and is why I won't be buying it (I prefer mATX to mITX). Surely 2cm of extra height are not such a big deal.
Click to expand...

Except an mATX motherboard at 244^2 is twice the surface area of a mITX board at 170^2.

mATX: 60,000mm^2
mITX: 28600mm^2

It's quite a difference in size. That being said, I'd also like to see more SFF mATX builds


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Except an mATX motherboard at 244^2 is twice the surface area of a mITX board at 170^2.
> 
> mATX: 60,000mm^2
> mITX: 28600mm^2
> 
> It's quite a difference in size. That being said, I'd also like to see more SFF mATX builds


Depends since there are m-atx cases that are actually smaller than some itx cases.
The board itself doesn't make it plump the extra air and expansion slots make it "oversized"


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Except an mATX motherboard at 244^2 is twice the surface area of a mITX board at 170^2.


Right. Basically, you'd need to add 4cm to the depth to fit an ATX PSU at the front (you didn't want SFX, did you?). But then there'd be no room to mount both a mATX board and a 3.5" drive, so what to do... make the case ~30mm wider and put the drives behind the motherboard tray, maybe? Oh, but then we've just designed the SG09...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Except an mATX motherboard at 244^2 is twice the surface area of a mITX board at 170^2.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Basically, you'd need to add 4cm to the depth to fit an ATX PSU at the front (you didn't want SFX, did you?). But then there'd be no room to mount both a mATX board and a 3.5" drive, so what to do... make the case ~30mm wider and put the drives behind the motherboard tray, maybe? Oh, but then we've just designed the SG09...
Click to expand...

OOPS


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Right. Basically, you'd need to add 4cm to the depth to fit an ATX PSU at the front (you didn't want SFX, did you?). But then there'd be no room to mount both a mATX board and a 3.5" drive, so what to do... make the case ~30mm wider and put the drives behind the motherboard tray, maybe? Oh, but then we've just designed the SG09...


SG09 is great functionally, but the design is just horrible.











Would look so much better with modified exterior. Not sure what they've been thinking...
The original version is one of the ugliest cases I've ever seen from big manufacturers...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Right. Basically, you'd need to add 4cm to the depth to fit an ATX PSU at the front (you didn't want SFX, did you?). But then there'd be no room to mount both a mATX board and a 3.5" drive, so what to do... make the case ~30mm wider and put the drives behind the motherboard tray, maybe? Oh, but then we've just designed the SG09...


I would like to see a consumer case with small dimensions as there really aren't that much that go really small.
One the most important problems to solve is the compactness of a psu which is also determend by the eff as that is how much power will be turning into usable power and the rest will be waste heat.
A second problem is the cooling watercooling is most space efficient/performance currently so space for a radiator.
A disk drive isn't necessary I almost never use mine on my workstation.
A consumer case with all those problems fixed could be 20x20x11 which is pretty dam small. (for a computer housing a full waterloop with thick rad could be 80mm thick full height card etc.)
*Beastly!*


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> A consumer case with all those problems fixed could be 20x20x11 which is pretty dam small. (for a computer housing a full waterloop with thick rad could be 80mm thick full height card etc.)
> *Beastly!*


The only way you could fit an ITX board + video card (regular size) in those dimensions is to have the card on a riser. I can't see any way of getting either watercooling or a power supply in, though, if you add 20mm to one of those dimensions a 1U PSU might fit.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes. Thank you. People think an SFX isn't enough but it is


You make me feel bad having a 750w power supply in my prodigy now.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> You make me feel bad having a 750w power supply in my prodigy now.


Well, you already got the Prodigy. Might as well go for super-sized everything







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Well, you already got the Prodigy. Might as well go for super-sized everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



lol?


----------



## SonDa5

Hey guys. I'm in the process of building a itx monster build.

I wanted the smallest high quality case I could get with my budget and I chose the LIAN LI PC-A04B .

Little MS paint photo shop of what I'm hoping my itx rig will look like.



Have work log in my sig.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The only way you could fit an ITX board + video card (regular size) in those dimensions is to have the card on a riser. I can't see any way of getting either watercooling or a power supply in, though, if you add 20mm to one of those dimensions a 1U PSU might fit.


A videocard ful height is 10.5 cm in height.
A psu can be made smaller the more efficient it is.
I wouldn't see why you couldn't.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> A videocard ful height is 10.5 cm in height.


According to the PCIe Card Electromechnical Specification, just the PCB is 111mm. Include the PCI bracket and the total is 126.3mm. That excludes any PCIe power connectors on the edge of the card, which will add at least another 15-20mm.

Anyway, if you want to try your hand at it, grab sketchup and some component models and have at it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes. Thank you. People think an SFX isn't enough but it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make me feel bad having a 750w power supply in my prodigy now.
Click to expand...

I have a 650W, it's ok. There's no use getting an SFX for the prodigy anyways


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> According to the PCIe Card Electromechnical Specification, just the PCB is 111mm. Include the PCI bracket and the total is 126.3mm. That excludes any PCIe power connectors on the edge of the card, which will add at least another 15-20mm.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to try your hand at it, grab sketchup and some component models and have at it.


I have a card laying around and the connector will only be a few mm if you make the top which doesn't lower in flat. (did it with a 4 pin once worked perfectly)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm in the process of building a itx monster build.
> 
> I wanted the smallest high quality case I could get with my budget and I chose the LIAN LI PC-A04B .
> 
> Little MS paint photo shop of what I'm hoping my itx rig will look like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have work log in my sig.


That's a beast looking rad!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a beast looking rad!


i see what you did there lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Well, you already got the Prodigy. Might as well go for super-sized everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The prodigy isn't THAT large, it's just a mini-tower that gained weight, smallest case I've ever owned.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have a 650W, it's ok. There's no use getting an SFX for the prodigy anyways


Well that's good to know.


----------



## funfortehfun

You should look at some of Abee's products from the earlier discussion:

http://www.abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/acubic/CP730/index.html

Look under "AS Enclosure", "smart", and "acubic".

They're really good! I hope Abee links with a NA distributor soon, they look like a decent candidate to a Lian-Li competitor *while* sort-of a Silverstone competitor as well!


----------



## Hoyas

share my itx rig, not beastly though



test design on lcd display



specs
intel 3770k 4.5ghz delided
asus z77 itx
16gb corsair plats
gtx680
corsair h80i
silverstone 450 sfx modular
Lian Li PC-Q18
samsung 830 256gb
WD 750GB Black 2.5
Seagate 3TB 3.5
Gentle Thypoon 1850
Corsair 140mm fan
Matrix Orbital LCD


----------



## BahamutZer0

just looking at some of those other cases... they should bring some of them to NA


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I have a card laying around and the connector will only be a few mm if you make the top which doesn't lower in flat. (did it with a 4 pin once worked perfectly)


So even with custom right-angled PCIe power connectors it would need to be 130-135mm tall. But I can see now how you might be able to manage 135x210x200mm or so, with room for a short PCIe card, 1U PSU and AIO 120mm radiator.


----------



## AsusFan30

SILVERSTONE FT03
I7-2500K 5.0GHZ
16GB G.SKILL RAM
850 WATT SILVERSTONE PSU
(2) GTX-580 ULTRA CLASSIFIED 3GB


----------



## adjas

Here's my SG09 fitted with a Noctua NH-D14 and an Asus GTX680 DirectCU II (it has a triple slot cooler)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyas*
> 
> share my itx rig, not beastly though


If a 680 isnt beastly, then I dont know what is (besides 690







)


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> snip


Ugh, I miss my FT03 so much. I'm definitely going to switch to a FT03-Mini or revised FT03 if they ever make one. There are significant quality control issues with the SG08 that prevent me from being able to recommend it to anyone. Although they are priced similarly (mostly due to the inclusion of the 600W PSU in the SG08) the FT03 is definitely of a higher standard in fit, finish and overall quality.


----------



## Yoneda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Here's my SG09 fitted with a Noctua NH-D14 and an Asus GTX680 DirectCU II (it has a triple slot cooler)


Dude! Your PC is a right wan!


----------



## WALSRU

Question for you guys. So if the rumored NVidia Titan is approximately a 235w card, will the SFX 450w be able to handle it and an OC'ed i5?

P.S. I love how much is crammed into that SG09


----------



## Sean W.

Yup!


----------



## WALSRU

NV Is so smart dropping this card right around my tax return/bonus month, I'll have one at release if they don't paper launch this thing. I figure that'll be just about the limit of this little PSU, but after watching the 670 struggle with Metro and Far Cry my goal of keeping that card for 3 years went out the window.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> NV Is so smart dropping this card right around my tax return/bonus month, I'll have one at release if they don't paper launch this thing. I figure that'll be just about the limit of this little PSU, but after watching the 670 struggle with Metro and Far Cry my goal of keeping that card for 3 years went out the window.


Well Metro really hates Nvidia kepler cards as it is compute intensive game instead of a texture intensive game. (I don't like it anyway)
And far cry 3 is though on al gpus.

So yeah give us das Titan


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyas*
> 
> share my itx rig, not beastly though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test design on lcd display
> 
> 
> 
> specs
> intel 3770k 4.5ghz delided
> asus z77 itx
> 16gb corsair plats
> gtx680
> corsair h80i
> silverstone 450 sfx modular
> Lian Li PC-Q18
> samsung 830 256gb
> WD 750GB Black 2.5
> Seagate 3TB 3.5
> Gentle Thypoon 1850
> Corsair 140mm fan
> Matrix Orbital LCD


Clean looking build. Love that case!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Here's my SG09 fitted with a Noctua NH-D14 and an Asus GTX680 DirectCU II (it has a triple slot cooler)






Beast cooler and a beast GPU.....that case is stuffed!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVERSTONE FT03
> I7-2500K 5.0GHZ
> 16GB G.SKILL RAM
> 850 WATT SILVERSTONE PSU
> (2) GTX-580 ULTRA CLASSIFIED 3GB


That's the first 360 I've seen mounted on an FT03. How are you're temps?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyas*
> 
> share my itx rig, not beastly though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test design on lcd display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs
> intel 3770k 4.5ghz delided
> asus z77 itx
> 16gb corsair plats
> gtx680
> corsair h80i
> silverstone 450 sfx modular
> Lian Li PC-Q18
> samsung 830 256gb
> WD 750GB Black 2.5
> Seagate 3TB 3.5
> Gentle Thypoon 1850
> Corsair 140mm fan
> Matrix Orbital LCD


Looks very beastly to me, nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> If a 680 isnt beastly, then I dont know what is (besides 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Ugh, I miss my FT03 so much. I'm definitely going to switch to a FT03-Mini or revised FT03 if they ever make one. There are significant quality control issues with the SG08 that prevent me from being able to recommend it to anyone. Although they are priced similarly (mostly due to the inclusion of the 600W PSU in the SG08) the FT03 is definitely of a higher standard in fit, finish and overall quality.


What specific QC issues are they having? I haven't heard of anything wrong with Silverstone yet.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> What specific QC issues are they having? I haven't heard of anything wrong with Silverstone yet.


I should clarify that I probably received a lemon that doesn't reflect on the entire SG07/08 series.

But to summarize:

1. Bottom USB 3.0 port stopped working after 2 months.

2. Rubber feet at the front of unit came off within first day (held on by cheap glue).

3. Finish on the casing is terrible except for the front panel; paint job is uneven and the casing arrived with some deformation.

4. Deal breaker: internal right-angle power cable dislodges itself from the power supply socket intermittently. I have to open up the case and re-plug the internal power cable just to restore power to the system.

5. Sent my RMA form last week and received no response to-date.

Overall my SG08 has soured my experience with Silverstone. I had no issues with my FT03; it was a wonderful chassis and far superior in quality.


----------



## a pet rock

That really sucks. I'm glad I haven't been having issues with my SG05.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> That really sucks. I'm glad I haven't been having issues with my SG05.


Same here


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> NV Is so smart dropping this card right around my tax return/bonus month, I'll have one at release if they don't paper launch this thing. I figure that'll be just about the limit of this little PSU, but after watching the 670 struggle with Metro and Far Cry my goal of keeping that card for 3 years went out the window.


Im hoping to keep my 6950 for 4 years at least, then I will give it volts till it smokes







While I would love to have all ultra settings, I have forced myself to stick to an average of very high, wish I was getting a 780 though!


----------



## ryboto

End of the week I'll be back in the game with a small itx build-

Silverstone SG08
ASROCK Z77E ITX
Intel i5 3570K
Sapphire Vapor-X 7950
Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US 2x4GB
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
WD Velociraptor 1TB(in the next month or two w/o the 3.5'' sleeve)
WD Green Drive 1.5TB 3.5''
Thermalright AXP-140 w/Noctua NF-A15 PWM
ASUS VS229H-P 21.5'' IPS 1080p
Logitech G710 keyboard
Logitech G700 Mouse
Creative Headset

And that's that. Should never have sold my Lan-Gear mITX build...silly potato.


----------



## Sean W.

ill join, let me take some pics of my rig!

about as beastly as an itx build can get i think...









Bitfenix prodigy
Asus p8z77-i
3570K
16 gigs corsair vengeance 1866
Samsung 830 128gig SSD
Seasonic G series 550W gold PSU
EVGA GTX 690
Aplhacool UT60 240
Enzotech saphire rev a
swiftech vari mcp655
swiftech micro res


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> ill join, let me take some pics of my rig!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> about as beastly as an itx build can get i think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix prodigy
> Asus p8z77-i
> 3570K
> 16 gigs corsair vengeance 1866
> Samsung 830 128gig SSD
> Seasonic G series 550W gold PSU
> EVGA GTX 690
> Aplhacool UT60 240
> Enzotech saphire rev a
> swiftech vari mcp655
> swiftech micro res


Can we get more pics of the submarine?


----------



## Sean W.

Haha sure. It's a Lego (actually a mega blocks ) kit. I've had it for like 13 years. They don't make it anymore


----------



## PCModderMike

Always like Prodigy builds, very nice Sean W.


----------



## Hoyas

thanks guys... planning to do a custom loop on my case


----------



## WALSRU

Mentlegen, the design is almost finalized. I can almost taste the acrylic now...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Mentlegen.....






please fix that.


----------



## WALSRU

NEGATIVE


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> ill join, let me take some pics of my rig!
> 
> about as beastly as an itx build can get i think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix prodigy
> Asus p8z77-i
> 3570K
> 16 gigs corsair vengeance 1866
> Samsung 830 128gig SSD
> Seasonic G series 550W gold PSU
> EVGA GTX 690
> Aplhacool UT60 240
> Enzotech saphire rev a
> swiftech vari mcp655
> swiftech micro res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweat build.







What kind of pet do you have?


----------



## Sean W.

It was a pic of me just starting up my aquarium.


----------



## bortoloj

My beastly fractal


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> My beastly fractal


Is that an all acrylic side panel? Looks good....got anymore pics of it?


----------



## bortoloj

Yes the front and side panel is an acrylic


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow the front too! Couldn't make it out with the first pic....great job.







But the front, is it very restrictive with airflow?


----------



## bortoloj

Thanks, no restrictive with airflow because the bottom is open and I think is better for eliminate the dust


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> Yes the front and side panel is an acrylic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, nice job man. Looks really good. Is the window on hinges?


----------



## bortoloj

Yes the window is on hinges


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bortoloj*
> 
> Yes the window is on hinges


How did you pull that off?


----------



## bortoloj

By unscrewing the four screws of the hinges


----------



## MetallicAcid

I don't understand haha!


----------



## bortoloj

what do you don't understand ? the hinges are screwed

( I'm french sorry for my english )


----------



## AbdullahG

No need to be sorry. When mcrockwell asked how you "pulled it off," he meant how you attached the hinges to the case. It sounded like he was asking how you pull the panel off, but that is easy to misread.


----------



## bortoloj

Ok i take it some pictures :





The acrylic sheet is bonded to the hinges, I did not see any screws


----------



## PCModderMike

I think this will be a nice beastly addition to my FT03


----------



## Sean W.

Nice! i just got myself a 690 also. after i saw crysis 3 bending over my 680, i had to upgrade


----------



## PCModderMike

Haha same. Also Far Cry 3 has been pretty heavy, even more so at 1440p...so this has definitely helped with that.


----------



## Sean W.

ah yea. thats the second reason i got a 690. im going to be buying a monoprice or microcenter sub $400 1440P monitor soon. my 680 defiantly couldn't hang with crysis 3 at that resolution!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> Nice! i just got myself a 690 also. after i saw crysis 3 bending over my 680, i had to upgrade


You have Crysis 3 already?!
lucky bastard


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You have Crysis 3 already?!
> lucky bastard


Probably just playing the beta, like most have been doing.


----------



## Sean W.

yea just the Mulitplayer beta. I hate playing online, im trying to enjoy the details and then somehow i just implode every 5 seconds. very not fun. I remember now why i no longer play games online.

with that said, i must say i am disappointed by the graphics in crysis 3 (beta). i really hope they sew it all together in the final release.


----------



## PCModderMike

I thought it looked pretty good...but I didn't like the gameplay. I didn't give it a lot of time, maybe I should try again....but it just felt, cheesy I guess. I've never played multiplayer for any of the Crysis games though...I'm more interested in seeing what the story mode offers when it releases.


----------



## Wysockisauce

Here is my matx rig.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am about to pull the trigger on an ITX build using the CM 120 Elite ... ... I will be using the ASRock Z77E along with a 2500k ...

The problem I am facing is cooling ... I want something nice and quiet, I thought of using the Antec 620 but not sure if it will fit ...

Can anyone give me some suggestions ? ...

Regards.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on an ITX build using the CM 120 Elite ... ... I will be using the ASRock Z77E along with a 2500k ...
> 
> The problem I am facing is cooling ... I want something nice and quiet, I thought of using the Antec 620 but not sure if it will fit ...
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions ? ...
> 
> Regards.


I don't have the case but I think it will fit just fine it is a very spacious case.



Plenty if you ask me


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I don't have the case but I think it will fit just fine it is a very spacious case.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty if you ask me


Maybe plenty even to put a 240mm rad ( with modding it)...?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on an ITX build using the CM 120 Elite ... ... I will be using the ASRock Z77E along with a 2500k ...
> 
> The problem I am facing is cooling ... I want something nice and quiet, I thought of using the Antec 620 but not sure if it will fit ...
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions ? ...
> 
> Regards.


there's no room for a radiator... unless you remove the hdd-cage


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Maybe plenty even to put a 240mm rad ( with modding it)...?


240 x 207.4 x 401.4mm

A 360 thin copper rad on each side, two one on top and a thick 120mm rad in the front.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 240 x 207.4 x 401.4mm
> 
> A 360 thin copper rad on each side, two one on top and a thick 120mm rad in the front.


So here's another question. How to mount them all


----------



## lordhinton

cable ties!







*grabs coat


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> cable ties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs coat


lol


----------



## lordhinton

would that actually work for a h80 xD, how heavy are rads


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> So here's another question. How to mount them all


Bolts everywhere can't be that hard to do only in the end your case will weight about 8KG more than with just hardware + case.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Bolts everywhere can't be that hard to do only in the end your case will weight about 8KG more than with just hardware + case.


I think weight is no problem at all







( starts to consider as a mod







). im still thinking how much weight gonna add water cooling parts to my case that i made


----------



## xyexz

Why not a single giant 120mm rad












If you're not going for insane overclocks, get something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280965116990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

7 rivets drilled out for the removal of the hdd bay, and mount the rad up front as intake, switch side rear fan to exhaust and flip psu to make it intake hot air from inside of case and exhaust it out and you're build is complete.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> If you're not going for insane overclocks, get something like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280965116990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I've not seen a dual block AIO water cooler like that. Does it have 2 pumps?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Why not a single giant 120mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not going for insane overclocks, get something like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280965116990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 7 rivets drilled out for the removal of the hdd bay, and mount the rad up front as intake, switch side rear fan to exhaust and flip psu to make it intake hot air from inside of case and exhaust it out and you're build is complete.


I have a 240mm rad so want to put in somewhere


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've not seen a dual block AIO water cooler like that. Does it have 2 pumps?


Not sure, they have done a few of them. PNY sold gtx 580's(I think) with dual block aio watercoolers on it so you could attach a cpu to it. The 7990 aeries has a dual block aio on it. And there is that one he linked.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've not seen a dual block AIO water cooler like that. Does it have 2 pumps?


Yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not sure, they have done a few of them. PNY sold gtx 580's(I think) with dual block aio watercoolers on it so you could attach a cpu to it. The 7990 aeries has a dual block aio on it. And there is that one he linked.


The Asetek 760GC is the same model as used in the PNY XLR8 GTX580 and in the Asus 7990 Ares II.


----------



## WALSRU

For everyone rocking the 450w SFX PSU. What's my GPU headroom? 250w?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For everyone rocking the 450w SFX PSU. What's my GPU headroom? 250w?


Take the GTX670 out of your case; measure total system at load with kill-a-watt; divide by 1.09; subtract that from 450W.

No?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Take the GTX670 out of your case; measure total system at load with kill-a-watt; divide by 1.09; subtract that from 450W.
> 
> No?


Yes if it is 91% eff at full load.
The value you find must be deducted from 450w but with this way you cannot account for what is pulled on 3.3 and 5v railses.
But it'll be a good estimate


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For everyone rocking the 450w SFX PSU. What's my GPU headroom? 250w?




This is what I get from looking at your signature.


----------



## WALSRU

^ I really love that site as well. I bumped it up to try and account for my CPU OC and it hit 200w minimum.

I do think my next electronics purchase I'll throw in a meter so I can measure it from the wall, I've always been curious.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^ I really love that site as well. I bumped it up to try and account for my CPU OC and it hit 200w minimum.
> 
> I do think my next electronics purchase I'll throw in a meter so I can measure it from the wall, I've always been curious.


It is far from accuratebut you'll always be on the safe side with it


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is far from accuratebut you'll always be on the safe side with it


The important thing to look at with the PSU calculator are the individual rails. The single number is good for people that don't look too into it but the rails can tell you exactly what kind of PSU you need for it to work.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The important thing to look at with the PSU calculator are the individual rails. The single number is good for people that don't look too into it but the rails can tell you exactly what kind of PSU you need for it to work.


Good reviews help too. There's been a few power supplies that have been under-rated just because their efficiency drops off at the higher wattages, and they wanted to keep 80plus rating. And there's plenty of units that can't deliver their advertised rating.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Yes if it is 91% eff at full load.


No not quite. Not full load, I told to take the 670 out of his case, so measurement would be for all parts except GPU. I checked review of his current Seasonic x750 and saw highest efficiency of 92% in the range 0-300W. So, division of 1.09 shows approx _worst case_ power draw. Headroom left for GPU is clear then.

Helpful suggestions everyone regarding online PSU calculator, but actually measuring is the only way to really know. Kill-a-watt is not so inaccurate as you might believe. Yes, it ignores 5V and 3.3V "rails" but nowadays modern PSUs like the x750 and ST45SF are basically just 12V transformers with 3.3V and 5V lines split off from that. So you can get very accurate estimates by checking good reviews (Chiphell etc) of PSU and seeing trends of efficiency for each "rail", make extrapolation for good estimate.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Good reviews help too. There's been a few power supplies that have been under-rated just because their efficiency drops off at the higher wattages, and they wanted to keep 80plus rating. And there's plenty of units that can't deliver their advertised rating.


sorta unrelated, but i love your signature


----------



## HPE1000

It is pretty good


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Well thanks! It saves me from typing it over and over in some of the more "emotionally charged" areas of the forum.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well thanks! It saves me from typing it over and over in some of the more "emotionally charged" areas of the forum.


Is this area emotionally charged?








Only when it comes to the Prodigy


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well thanks! It saves me from typing it over and over in some of the more "emotionally charged" areas of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this area emotionally charged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when it comes to the Prodigy
Click to expand...


----------



## splinterize

Here's mine


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing! especially the 670, at least now how the ftw edition looks in a prodigy.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Amazing! especially the 670, at least now how the ftw edition looks in a prodigy.


Thanks


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Amazing! especially the 670, at least now how the ftw edition looks in a prodigy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

no probs... probably should share mine soon enough... lol


----------



## Ollii

Hmmm, even though I haven't looked around enough, is there a case quite similar (probably larger) to the ncase M1 for a micro atx build? Looks solid and good for modding a bit







, but I'd rather have micro atx than mitx


----------



## BahamutZer0

btw that NCase M1 project has gone to the crowdsourcing stage on Indiegogo - http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ncase-m1-prototype-a-mini-itx-case


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> btw that NCase M1 project has gone to the crowdsourcing stage on Indiegogo - http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ncase-m1-prototype-a-mini-itx-case


Contributed even though I'm not in the market for a new case. Lets show the case manufacturers how interested the community is on a true SFF enthusiast case!


----------



## WALSRU

^Noticed that. If I wasn't neck deep in my acrylic build I'd be all over that. Uses the same layout I've been planning forever and looks dang good!


----------



## DNytAftr

Supported the project! , pretty awesome if the case stays between the $160-200 guestimate. Hope to pick up 2 of them in the end


----------



## SonDa5

Update on MiT X 5 build.



Build completion is about 2-3 weeks away due to parts ordered and time available to work on it.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Update on MiT X 5 build.
> 
> 
> 
> Build completion is about 2-3 weeks away due to parts ordered and time available to work on it.


What is this case?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> What is this case?


Modified LIAN LI PC-A04B Black Aluminum MicroATX/Mitx Mini Tower.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Modified LIAN LI PC-A04B Black Aluminum MicroATX/Mitx Mini Tower.


Seems like i found case that i wanna get


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Seems like i found case that i wanna get


It's a nice case. Very light weight and lots of aluminum. To do the Push pull like I am doing I am going to have to modify the front cover. There is not enough clearance for the front intake fans. Be warned.

My Vapor X HD7950 is too long to run it with the rad and push /pull fans on the inside.
With a shorter card it could work out.

This was the Plan A for the rad that I had to abandon to fit the video card.



Also keep in mind that I had to cut out most of the bottom of the HDD bay to allow the radiator to fit in there.


----------



## blooder11181

bleujour b1










the harddrives are on the top
psu is enhance enp-0812a 125watts 3.3v 10a / 5v 12a / 12v 3a / -5v 0.2a / -12v 0.3a / +5vsb 2a
20pins, 4pin, 1 floppy and 2 4pin for harddrive and dvd
what do you guys think?


----------



## a pet rock

I think it looks like tons of fun. Only 125W and a single slot really limits the GPU horsepower you can put in there, but it seems a lot larger than most slim HTPC cases. Because of that, I'm having a hard time figuring out what its intended purpose is. HTPC and media server/storage AIO?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I think it looks like tons of fun. Only 125W and a single slot really limits the GPU horsepower you can put in there, but it seems a lot larger than most slim HTPC cases. Because of that, I'm having a hard time figuring out what its intended purpose is. HTPC and media server/storage AIO?


From what I remember, it was a colab with Via in an effort to push the EPIA 800 board/system. It was supposed to be a SFF Embeded Barebones system.

That was ages ago though. Early Intel Atom days.


----------



## blooder11181

net top
D945GCLF2
atom 330
2gb ddr2
ssd 16gb

dont no if the atom 4xx/5xx or 2x00 and amd e350 will work here


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys! so i was looking for OCN's help choosing what i should do next to my rig, i hope to complete 3 of these in the next 4 weeks.







Just wondering which 3 you guys think i should go with.

Thanks!

1. Intel i7 3770k which would be delided

2. Samsung 840 pro SSD (250gb)

3. Full sleeve of the PSU, with 2 interchangeable cables

4.Cosmetic: V2 of acrylic front , Hex Mesh, Led lighting, a window cut out and pastel Fluid

5. Blu-ray burner drive

6. Add Ram into the loop


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys! so i was looking for OCN's help choosing what i should do next to my rig, i hope to complete 3 of these in the next 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering which 3 you guys think i should go with.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 1. Intel i7 3770k which would be delided ----> This should be definitely done for an ITX. You want the least amount of temps possible and best efficiency for your cooling system!
> 
> 2. Samsung 840 pro SSD (250gb) ----> This should be necessary too! 250GB for me personally is enough space for my entire PC on 1 drive. That SSD is soo fast too, it'll save space, heat, and be crazy fast.
> 
> 3. Full sleeve of the PSU, with 2 interchangeable cables It's pointless sleeving an ITX case, you'll barely have it open and cable management will be terrible anyway...
> 
> 4.Cosmetic: V2 of acrylic front , Hex Mesh, Led lighting, a window cut out and pastel Fluid
> 
> 5. Blu-ray burner drive ----> Eh, its upto you, depends how much you'll use it.
> 
> 6. Add Ram into the loop Unless you're going for crazy overclocks, there's no point. Samsung miracle ram can do crazy overclocking without any cooling whatsoever....


Done!


----------



## smileytown

re did the tubing


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Update on MiT X 5 build.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build completion is about 2-3 weeks away due to parts ordered and time available to work on it.


man that's sick. Love the case and that beast rad.


----------



## Ollii

How would this case be for a watercooling build? link. Looks pretty good for modding too. I know this case's been around for a while, but I don't see too many clean looking µATX cases like it, except for the fractal design arc mini. The only problem would be its price I guess







Lian-Li definitely isn't cheap..

Also, any mITX cases any of you would recommend for a server box? (needs enough space to hold a couple of HDD's, no need for a discrete gpu). The tinier the better, (also silence is a big plus) in combo with the HDD space of course.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> How would this case be for a watercooling build? link. Looks pretty good for modding too. I know this case's been around for a while, but I don't see too many clean looking µATX cases like it, except for the fractal design arc mini. The only problem would be its price I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lian-Li definitely isn't cheap..
> 
> Also, any mITX cases any of you would recommend for a server box? (needs enough space to hold a couple of HDD's, no need for a discrete gpu). The tinier the better, (also silence is a big plus) in combo with the HDD space of course.


I was thinking about that case too for a build, but its expensive AF as you said. No way I could justify it


----------



## NorCa

Hey guys! My SG05 finally arrived, I was in a hurry to build it so I gave it like 70% haha, I'll finish it someday, maybe


----------



## maarten12100

So who of you guys is gonna incorporate a titan into their beastly m-atx m-itx systems?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So who of you guys is gonna incorporate a titan into their beastly m-atx m-itx systems?


Well it wont work on a sfx psu I guarantee that, but a prodigy build could work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Hey guys! My SG05 finally arrived, I was in a hurry to build it so I gave it like 70% haha, I'll finish it someday, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your cable management intrigues me, I am going to save the pictures and use them as a reference when I tear down my sugo to properly redo the cables.


----------



## NorCa

Just tried to move most of them without giving too much thought. 24pin + front audio-usb header killed it. I will probably remove them at some point, they are just too short to hide them =(


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So who of you guys is gonna incorporate a titan into their beastly m-atx m-itx systems?


I'm thinking of only going Red, like a 7970 or 7950

if I go green I'd probably just get a 670...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'm thinking of only going Red, like a 7970 or 7950
> 
> if I go green I'd probably just get a 670...


Well my Itx rig can't fit the beast so it will be in my workstation however once I upgrade it it might go 1U not 19 inch so not really compact but flat at last.
All depends if the extra procs will be placed or risers of that I could use extenders to put the flat.


----------



## HPE1000

Redid my cables, nothing to write home about so I am not going to post a picture.

I think my hardware is the limiting factor of having proper cable management.


----------



## Ollii

I've been thinking about building myself a serverbox, but I just noticed that a RAID 5 setup (5 HHD's in my case) isn't possible with any mITX board on the market. There is only one board that could take the drives: the Asus p8h77-i. A problem might be that not all ports are sata III, bringing differences in speeds between identical drives in a RAID array... i'm sad now









I was thinking about using the fractal node 304, some mobo that would handle the raid, a fine cpu that doesn't suck up power, 5x2TB of WD green drives in raid 5, some cheap possibly low voltage ram and not sure about the psu. But there goes that plan too I guess, aaaaargh


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I've been thinking about building myself a serverbox, but I just noticed that a RAID 5 setup (5 HHD's in my case) isn't possible with any mITX board on the market. There is only one board that could take the drives: the Asus p8h77-i. A problem might be that not all ports are sata III, bringing differences in speeds between identical drives in a RAID array... i'm sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about using the fractal node 304, some mobo that would handle the raid, a fine cpu that doesn't suck up power, 5x2TB of WD green drives in raid 5, some cheap possibly low voltage ram and not sure about the psu. But there goes that plan too I guess, aaaaargh


the new FM2A85X-ITX has 7 internal sata ports so it might work for you


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it wont work on a sfx psu I guarantee that, but a prodigy build could work.


The 450w gold unit from Silverstone could power Titan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I've been thinking about building myself a serverbox, but I just noticed that a RAID 5 setup (5 HHD's in my case) isn't possible with any mITX board on the market. There is only one board that could take the drives: the Asus p8h77-i. A problem might be that not all ports are sata III, bringing differences in speeds between identical drives in a RAID array... i'm sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about using the fractal node 304, some mobo that would handle the raid, a fine cpu that doesn't suck up power, 5x2TB of WD green drives in raid 5, some cheap possibly low voltage ram and not sure about the psu. But there goes that plan too I guess, aaaaargh


Go down the AMD route with an APU. The ASRock FM2A85X would be a solid option with 7 SATA 6Gb/s ports. You could easily do an SSD + 5 Drives + 1 DVD(or BluRay) drive.

As well as use the system as a HTPC.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I've been thinking about building myself a serverbox, but I just noticed that a RAID 5 setup (5 HHD's in my case) isn't possible with any mITX board on the market. There is only one board that could take the drives: the Asus p8h77-i. A problem might be that not all ports are sata III, bringing differences in speeds between identical drives in a RAID array... i'm sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about using the fractal node 304, some mobo that would handle the raid, a fine cpu that doesn't suck up power, 5x2TB of WD green drives in raid 5, some cheap possibly low voltage ram and not sure about the psu. But there goes that plan too I guess, aaaaargh


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157357
7 x SATA 6Gb/s

EDIT: TATER TOT I got my eyes on you lol...


----------



## Tator Tot

You should check my edit to my post where I remember to respond to you after qouting you.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You should check my edit to my post where I remember to respond to you after qouting you.


How can we know, its speculated to draw 250w, that leaves little for the rest of the computer.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The 450w gold unit from Silverstone could power Titan.


Good cause that's happening! (I will undervolt if necessary)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good cause that's happening! (I will undervolt if necessary)


If possible cause a voltage lock means you can't even undervolt it.









I guess it'll run fine on a high grade 450W.
I like pushing thing to their limits running a 180W rig of a 192W(225W rated) psu no sweat.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How can we know, its speculated to draw 250w, that leaves little for the rest of the computer.


GPU's have a lot of speculation.

I like hard numbers better.

For which, I go to the K20 & K20X; which if you have the right friends / connections, you'll see that those cards come close to taking up ~240w & 280w respectively, but that's only on full burn in a distributed computing environment.

A gaming load doesn't tax every part of the GPU like the HPC applications do.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GPU's have a lot of speculation.
> I like hard numbers better.
> 
> For which, I go to the K20 & K20X; which if you have the right friends / connections, you'll see that those cards come close to taking up ~240w & 280w respectively, but that's only on full burn in a distributed computing environment.
> 
> A gaming load doesn't tax every part of the GPU like the HPC applications do.


It is rumored that the gpgpu part of the chip is laserd shut.
So that it would consume less power however the clocked it higher.

It is just a rumor it might as well be the same chip with nothing changed.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> the new FM2A85X-ITX has 7 internal sata ports so it might work for you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The 450w gold unit from Silverstone could power Titan.
> 
> Go down the AMD route with an APU. The ASRock FM2A85X would be a solid option with 7 SATA 6Gb/s ports. You could easily do an SSD + 5 Drives + 1 DVD(or BluRay) drive.
> 
> As well as use the system as a HTPC.


I honestly totally forgot about the APUs. Are these new units reliable for a bit of computing power and low energy usage? Never even seen an apu on duty, neither have i ever used AMD CPUs, rep for the reminders!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I honestly totally forgot about the APUs. Are these new units reliable for a bit of computing power and low energy usage? Never even seen an apu on duty, neither have i ever used AMD CPUs, rep for the reminders!


I use them all the time in client builds, and haven't heard any complaints since. In the low-end segment, they're wiping the floor with Intel's offerings.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I honestly totally forgot about the APUs. Are these new units reliable for a bit of computing power and low energy usage? Never even seen an apu on duty, neither have i ever used AMD CPUs, rep for the reminders!


They're power efficient, and a much more balanced product than what Intel offers, since Intel refuses to offer a decent IGP on their low end chips.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I use them all the time in client builds, and haven't heard any complaints since. In the low-end segment, they're wiping the floor with Intel's offerings.


That sounds very promising.http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/47257-amd-a10-5700/ I think the A10-5700 looks like a solid choice considering price, tdp and performance. There's no need for a k-model








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They're power efficient, and a much more balanced product than what Intel offers, since Intel refuses to offer a decent IGP on their low end chips.


This is the first time I've been looking at AMD for a very long time







guess I'll have a deeper look upon this build. Thanks!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> That sounds very promising.http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/47257-amd-a10-5700/ I think the A10-5700 looks like a solid choice considering price, tdp and performance. There's no need for a k-model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've been looking at AMD for a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I'll have a deeper look upon this build. Thanks!


I have a8-5600k and oh man that thing in pair with msi fm2 m-itx board has everything i need







and also dont use stock cooler because with that thing you can cool only your cellphone battery


----------



## bluedevil

I looked throughout the thread and really didn't see the CM Elite 120 anywhere, anyone got a few pics?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I looked throughout the thread and really didn't see the CM Elite 120 anywhere, anyone got a few pics?


Here ya go, was a build I did in mine:


----------



## HPE1000

Here is a pretty cool dual aio watercooler (cpu and gpu"the mod") build someone did in an elite 120

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333679/build-log-ice-box


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I looked throughout the thread and really didn't see the CM Elite 120 anywhere, anyone got a few pics?


There are alot I posted some recently


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I looked throughout the thread and really didn't see the CM Elite 120 anywhere, anyone got a few pics?


I posted some pics- but will post some updated ones for you later tonight


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I looked throughout the thread and really didn't see the CM Elite 120 anywhere, anyone got a few pics?


i'll post you one once i buy the case. i was scavenging around my room and i found enough parts lying around for another "beastly itx box"

will probly be throwing in a i5 3470, asrock Z77e, GTX570, 8GB ram, some SSDs and a moddedH50.

i'm semi tempted to do "the mod" for my GTX570 but unsure if i really should pull apart a pretty good gainward 570GTX phantom as they look sick. If i'd do "the mod" it would be another khuler 620 and a thick 120 copper rad for single loop


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i'll post you one once i buy the case. i was scavenging around my room and i found enough parts lying around for another "beastly itx box"
> 
> will probly be throwing in a i5 3470, asrock Z77e, GTX570, 8GB ram, some SSDs and a moddedH50.
> 
> i'm semi tempted to do "the mod" for my GTX570 but unsure if i really should pull apart a pretty good gainward 570GTX phantom as they look sick. If i'd do "the mod" it would be another khuler 620 and a thick 120 copper rad for single loop


HOLD THE PHONE! you had an i5 processor GTX570 & 8Gb ram knocking around in your room!?!?!?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> HOLD THE PHONE! you had an i5 processor GTX570 & 8Gb ram knocking around in your room!?!?!?


Wish I had those kind of parts around.


----------



## WALSRU

Titan system in full stress drawing 372w. I'm good to go!

Guru3d Titan Preview


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> HOLD THE PHONE! you had an i5 processor GTX570 & 8Gb ram knocking around in your room!?!?!?


yeh these were in my junk pile somewhere in my box of spare parts, pretty new too except for the 570. i have a quarterly upgrade cycle which sometimes happens to be alot shorter(ahem xmas). I often end up just stockpilling parts to build for lawls and left it in the box after i played with then for a few days

i've another unused i7 3770 with 16GB ram and a GTX670 system as my latest A10 5800k shoved in a ISK100 box is just so entertaining and besides my primary do everything system is still my alienware m11xr3 netbook that is till i get my hands on the razer edge pro currently not sure about just buying this one or waiting for R2 as i got burned pretty bad when i got the m11xr1


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Titan system in full stress drawing 372w. I'm good to go!
> 
> Guru3d Titan Preview


Thats the full system power draw.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> yeh these were in my junk pile somewhere in my box of spare parts, new too except for the 570. i have a quarterly upgrade cycle which sometimes happens to be alot shorter. I often end up just stockpilling parts to build for lawls and left it in the box after i played with then for a few days
> 
> i've another unused i7 3770 with 16GB ram and a GTX670 system as my latest A10 5800k shoved in a ISK100 box is just so entertaining and besides my primary do everything system is still my alienware m11xr3 netbook that is till i get my hands on the razer edge pro currently not sure about just buying this one or waiting for R2 as i got burned pretty bad when i got the m11xr1


:>

you should buy my define XL

so i can get a ISK,









I wonder how watercooling a ISK would go.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thats the full system power draw.


That's what I meant, maybe I said it the wrong way. Just glad my 450w SFX is going to cut it. Bring on Thursday!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That's what I meant, maybe I said it the wrong way. Just glad my 450w SFX is going to cut it. Bring on Thursday!


It uses only 251W max load according to guru3d


----------



## WALSRU

GAH we're all saying the same thing. I was doubting at one point it'd work on my PSU or have overhead to overclock. Glad everyone was right and it's going to work.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> :>
> 
> you should buy my define XL
> 
> so i can get a ISK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how watercooling a ISK would go.


LOL the XL is.... XL....not SFF enough for my liking though i do have plans for a VM server with VT-d and 7x 7770 class GPUs but that would depend on how successful my experiments are on gaming thin clients

ISK... which ISK? i'd love to see a watercooled ISK110 if that is even remotely possible.... then again it might be.... i might just buy one of the current low profile watercoolers (my H50 is too tall) and see if i can somewhat mount the rad internally with an external fan or vice versa


----------



## Ollii

So I've decided to take on a mITX server first (instead of replacing my current 1.5year old rig with a µATX watercooling build, I haven't got the time for that yet anyways).
You guys have helped me out quite a lot since I've been reading this thread, so may I ask for some more recommendations on my current list of components?









Oh btw, if anyone's got a mITX server/NAS build, could you post some pics?







they're so cute, yet full of goodies!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> So I've decided to take on a mITX server first (instead of replacing my current 1.5year old rig with a µATX watercooling build, I haven't got the time for that yet anyways).
> You guys have helped me out quite a lot since I've been reading this thread, so may I ask for some recommendations on my current list of components?
> 
> Oh btw, if anyone's got a mITX server/NAS build, could you post some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're so cute, yet full of goodies!


If I were to build an mITX server, I'd go intel and use the Asus p8h77-i board, since it has 6 sata. As for CPUs you can go pentium, i3, or i5 if you need a quad-core.

And what is the OS you plan on throwing in there?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> If I were to build an mITX server, I'd go intel and use the Asus p8h77-i board, since it has 6 sata. As for CPUs you can go pentium, i3, or i5 if you need a quad-core.
> 
> And what is the OS you plan on throwing in there?


The reason why I went with AMD for the first time is simple: the 7x6Gb/s sata ports is pretty brilliant compared to 2x 6Gb and 4 x 3Gb/s for a RAID setup. I'm also really liking i5 cpu's a lot, but the price would go up pretty intensively and so would the tdp ;p along with the mobo's price. Not fund of i3's at all, they seem to disappoint me in their performance overall o:

I'll be using a linux-based OS, takes more effort, but the end result is said to be totally worth it !


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> If I were to build an mITX server, I'd go intel and use the Asus p8h77-i board, since it has 6 sata. As for CPUs you can go pentium, i3, or i5 if you need a quad-core.
> 
> And what is the OS you plan on throwing in there?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I went with AMD for the first time is simple: the 7x6Gb/s sata ports is pretty brilliant compared to 2x 6Gb and 4 x 3Gb/s for a RAID setup. I'm also really liking i5 cpu's a lot, but the price would go up pretty intensively and so would the tdp ;p along with the mobo's price. Not fund of i3's at all, they seem to disappoint me in their performance overall o:
> 
> I'll be using a linux-based OS, takes more effort, but the end result is said to be totally worth it !
Click to expand...

Ah that makes sense, the new asrock fm2 board does look rather good, and i3's are really good imo, but I have one so excuse my bias









and ya, Linux based OS's are great, unfortunately I built my server before I learned what microsoft was doing, but ah well, at least I know my mistake. lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> re did the tubing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I dont know why, but that a cool pic.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I dont know why, but that a cool pic.


I agree. Have you got some pics from your own rigs? I noticed the 3 small pics and they're all watercooled...dayum









edit: saw the first pics from your blue build, nicely done!


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> So I've decided to take on a mITX server first (instead of replacing my current 1.5year old rig with a µATX watercooling build, I haven't got the time for that yet anyways).
> You guys have helped me out quite a lot since I've been reading this thread, so may I ask for some more recommendations on my current list of components?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw, if anyone's got a mITX server/NAS build, could you post some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're so cute, yet full of goodies!


hmm my itx server is just a custom scratch made testbench that looks similar to the lian li PC-Q06 with a few external hot swap bays and a stack of external raid boxes for scalability. which means i can throw in more storage in addition to what ever that is preexisting any time without having to upgrade the case.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm my itx server is just a custom scratch made testbench that looks similar to the lian li PC-Q06 with a few external hot swap bays and a stack of external raid boxes for scalability. which means i can throw in more storage in addition to what ever that is preexisting any time without having to upgrade the case.


sounds like a fun setup, my list is finished now though ;D Pretty sure that it's what I want right now. Just not very sure anymore about setting up a RAID array.. We'll see what the future brings for this little build I guess


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I agree. Have you got some pics from your own rigs? I noticed the 3 small pics and they're all watercooled...dayum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: saw the first pics from your blue build, nicely done!


Thanks man! I've also done a build with red coolant, check my sig rig for the build log.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> LOL the XL is.... XL....not SFF enough for my liking though i do have plans for a VM server with VT-d and 7x 7770 class GPUs but that would depend on how successful my experiments are on gaming thin clients
> 
> ISK... which ISK? i'd love to see a watercooled ISK110 if that is even remotely possible.... then again it might be.... i might just buy one of the current low profile watercoolers (my H50 is too tall) and see if i can somewhat mount the rad internally with an external fan or vice versa


simple, HOWEVER, half the stuff has to be external.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> simple, HOWEVER, half the stuff has to be external.


we'll see about that, i've already been successful to mount a 120mm fan internally with a low profile heatsink in my ISK100, i'll keep the rad external and have it push pull


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> we'll see about that, i've already been successful to mount a 120mm fan internally with a low profile heatsink in my ISK100, i'll keep the rad external and have it push pull


jeez o.o


----------



## WorldExclusive

Wait until my Caselabe S3 shows up!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just after a quick tip guys, have a friend after the smallest possible case that will fit a full ATX PSU, a 10" GPU with just the basic stock CPU cooler and a SSD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just after a quick tip guys, have a friend after the smallest possible case that will fit a full ATX PSU, a 10" GPU with just the basic stock CPU cooler and a SSD. Thanks in advance.


CM 120 Elite.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> CM 120 Elite.


Eh, the SG07/08 is 35% smaller...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> CM 120 Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, the SG07/08 is 35% smaller...
Click to expand...

He made it sound like the ATX psu was already purchased. If it hasn't, just go SG05/06.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> He made it sound like the ATX psu was already purchased. If it hasn't, just go SG05/06.


Ah right, I'd forgotten it comes with the PSU.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> CM 120 Elite.


wouldnt the fractal node be a better choice?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> wouldnt the fractal node be a better choice?


Elite 120 is an extremely capable case, if you want to watercool in the future the Elite 120, imo, is a bit more accessible.

This guy sounds like he wants a very basic build, in that case I'd recommend the Node 304 as the cooler limitations for air are a lot higher, the only downside to this case is small front fans and psu length limitations when running a longer card.

Then again if he's using stock air cooler then the Elite 120 is a fine case as well, I have a htpc running G550, asrock itx and a 1TB hdd for a month now with no temp issues, using nothing but stock fans.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Thanks for the input guys, i hadn't heard for the Fractal Design NODE, looks nice.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Wait until my Caselabe S3 shows up!


Post those pics!


----------



## PCModderMike

Is a CaseLabs SM5 too big for this thread?








I mean, technically a build using that case would have to be on a mATX board.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> CM 120 Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt the fractal node be a better choice?
Click to expand...

It would be a lot larger, not fit a "full ATX PSU" with a 10" card,and be overkill for a "stock cpu cooler".
For a simple no frills build like this, the CM 120 Elite would be better for the size. That said, other cases like the SG07/08 or the Node 304 would be more (and I hate to use this phrase) future-proof for upgrades.


----------



## mr one

Umm guys i have a question, and a big one. As i cant find a good place where to start make my case from aluminum ( yeah already have contacted couple of places and they dont even bothers themselves to answer i think) im thinking to jump in the some small case but it must fir easily 48mm thick 240mm rad and some other stuff. I had in mind to get a fractal design core 1000 and mod the hell out of him to acomodate water cooling parts or just lay my hands on modding and get a arc mini. I saw i think here that it fits easily a 240mm rad in front with no modding, and also im open for a suggestions from you sff guru's


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Is a CaseLabs SM5 too big for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, technically a build using that case would have to be on a mATX board.


Haha i'd think so. Even if you put a small motherboard in it, sill not what the club is going for.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Haha i'd think so. Even if you put a small motherboard in it, sill not what the club is going for.


Haha yea figured.


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder how many sg05's could be fit inside an SM5?


----------



## xyexz

Not that this thread needs another case size war - it's not much bigger than the prodigy.

BitFenix Prodigy: 9.84" W x 15.9" H x 14.1" D

Caselabs S3: 10.38" W x 14.88" H x 15.00" D


----------



## HPE1000

I know, that case is nice, all aluminum


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd say it easily fits in this thread, since the systems are designed around mATX & mITX boards, as well as beastly. It doesn't dictate SFF as a requirement.

OP even dictates such.

We even have a SFF club for those who want to go as tiny as possible.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd say it easily fits in this thread, since the systems are designed around mATX & mITX boards, as well as beastly. It doesn't dictate SFF as a requirement.
> OP even dictates such.
> 
> We even have a SFF club for those who want to go as tiny as possible.


I like this thought.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Haha i'd think so. Even if you put a small motherboard in it, sill *not* what the club is going for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> OP even dictates such.


That is the OP


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd say it easily fits in this thread, since the systems are designed around mATX & mITX boards, as well as beastly. It doesn't dictate SFF as a requirement.
> OP even dictates such.
> 
> We even have a SFF club for those who want to go as tiny as possible.


on page 666 of this thread... hum....


----------



## xyexz

hurry, let's get to 667, creeped out on this page - yes using standard 10 posts per page (cell phone).


----------



## BahamutZer0

I am trying to do my part to get off the evil page - need more beastly pics posted


----------



## fr0sty_

Fine here is a small update to my small-ish system.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I looked throughout the thread and really didn't see the CM Elite 120 anywhere, anyone got a few pics?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i'll post you one once i buy the case. i was scavenging around my room and i found enough parts lying around for another "beastly itx box"
> 
> will probly be throwing in a i5 3470, asrock Z77e, GTX570, 8GB ram, some SSDs and a moddedH50.
> 
> i'm semi tempted to do "the mod" for my GTX570 but unsure if i really should pull apart a pretty good gainward 570GTX phantom as they look sick. If i'd do "the mod" it would be another khuler 620 and a thick 120 copper rad for single loop


as per requested i've got my CM elite 120 build up for now, its a poor attempt but my best at the time given my limited tools that i had with me when i build it during class

spec wise its pretty close to as above but with an i7 3770 non k instead, these are mainly parts from my junk pile of random spare parts


----------



## blooder11181

heres my sig rig


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> heres my sig rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This should have been on page 666 instead dam you guys for posting to get of it


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> This should have been on page 666 instead dam you guys for posting to get of it


And you have post 6666....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> And you have post 6666....


Well I might be the Antichrist of this thread after all.


----------



## mr one

Someone maybe could recomend me what a case to get that is a small and can fit easily 240mm rad...? i had a post about fractal design arc mini or mod a hell out of core 1000... and no answers..


----------



## audioholic

its not completed yet


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Someone maybe could recomend me what a case to get that is a small and can fit easily 240mm rad...? i had a post about fractal design arc mini or mod a hell out of core 1000... and no answers..


Core 1000 can fit a 240 rad. There was someone that did it a bit ago in this thread. I'd also recommend the PS07 or the Tj08e with a 200 rad.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Core 1000 can fit a 240 rad. There was someone that did it a bit ago in this thread. I'd also recommend the PS07 or the Tj08e with a 200 rad.


Yeah they a bit on the pricey shelf....


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> heres my sig rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Well my asrock z77e itx appears to have DIED FOR THE SECOND TIME and since it's so far into lga1155 I am going to get an asus Corporate Stable Model H61 motherboard for 60 bucks and run it on the box until I get a silverstone sg09...

My board is not posting with my ram, or my brothers ram, and I have tried everything like not having any usbs plugged in etc. It's doing the same thing it did last time and I just know it's the mobo.

Here is the motherboard I am getting until lga1150 or whatever is next and I just wont overclock. I guess I am fine with micro atx as I would be able to get dual graphics cards or a sound card...

This is going to be fun, new mobo, new case, and new power supply eventually because my current psu is the SFX and it wont really fit in a matx case correctly and I need more watts for if I do dual gpus anyway.

I will order this in 2 or so hours
http://www.amazon.com/P8H61-M-CSM-R2-0-Intel-Motherboard/dp/B008NA1K0S/ref=sr_1_7?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361901458&sr=1-7&keywords=Intel


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well my asrock z77e itx appears to have DIED FOR THE SECOND TIME and since it's so far into lga1155 I am going to get an asus Corporate Stable Model H61 motherboard for 60 bucks and run it on the box until I get a silverstone sg09...
> 
> My board is not posting with my ram, or my brothers ram, and I have tried everything like not having any usbs plugged in etc. It's doing the same thing it did last time and I just know it's the mobo.
> 
> Here is the motherboard I am getting until lga1150 or whatever is next and I just wont overclock. I guess I am fine with micro atx as I would be able to get dual graphics cards or a sound card...
> 
> This is going to be fun, new mobo, new case, and new power supply eventually because my current psu is the SFX and it wont really fit in a matx case correctly and I need more watts for if I do dual gpus anyway.
> 
> I will order this in 2 or so hours
> http://www.amazon.com/P8H61-M-CSM-R2-0-Intel-Motherboard/dp/B008NA1K0S/ref=sr_1_7?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361901458&sr=1-7&keywords=Intel


That sucks bud


----------



## HPE1000

Going to have to rma the mobo again, and them maybe sell it on ebay...... I can't just swallow 150$ because asrock is so bad, their policy is no cash refunds, but with enough pressure maybe they will budge... Especially with the fact that is has broken twice and between me and asrock our shipping costs alone are stacking up...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Going to have to rma the mobo again, and them maybe sell it on ebay...... I can't just swallow 150$ because asrock is so bad, their policy is no cash refunds, but with enough pressure maybe they will budge... Especially with the fact that is has broken twice and between me and asrock our shipping costs alone are stacking up...


That sucks dude. I still haven't had time to call them up on mine, it's been a paperweight for weeks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That sucks dude. I still haven't had time to call them up on mine, it's been a paperweight for weeks.


Anyone have experience with this MSI Z77MA-G45 I might splurge and get another z77 board for 110$ because I need a sata 6gbps anyway because my ssd.
http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Computer-Corp-Motherboards-Z77MA-G45/dp/B007QWIA9S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

AND I want to be original and get a Xigametek GIGAS case, its all aluminum and has 2 ODD slots and 2 120mm fans in the front, and 2 120mm fans in the back, so watercooling would be great in the case, its either that or an SG09 which doesnt have as many fans.

It's 11" by 13" by 16" which is decently big, but not HUGE









But yeah, going to sell the asrock board after rma if they wont return money and just by happy.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone have experience with this MSI Z77MA-G45 I might splurge and get another z77 board for 110$ because I need a sata 6gbps anyway because my ssd.
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Computer-Corp-Motherboards-Z77MA-G45/dp/B007QWIA9S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> AND I want to be original and get a Xigametek GIGAS case, its all aluminum and has 2 ODD slots and 2 120mm fans in the front, and 2 120mm fans in the back, so watercooling would be great in the case, its either that or an SG09 which doesnt have as many fans.
> 
> It's 11" by 13" by 16" which is decently big, but not HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, going to sell the asrock board after rma if they wont return money and just by happy.


I have 5 of those Xigamatek cases! jk


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well my asrock z77e itx appears to have DIED FOR THE SECOND TIME and since it's so far into lga1155 I am going to get an asus Corporate Stable Model H61 motherboard for 60 bucks and run it on the box until I get a silverstone sg09...
> 
> My board is not posting with my ram, or my brothers ram, and I have tried everything like not having any usbs plugged in etc. It's doing the same thing it did last time and I just know it's the mobo.
> 
> Here is the motherboard I am getting until lga1150 or whatever is next and I just wont overclock. I guess I am fine with micro atx as I would be able to get dual graphics cards or a sound card...
> 
> This is going to be fun, new mobo, new case, and new power supply eventually because my current psu is the SFX and it wont really fit in a matx case correctly and I need more watts for if I do dual gpus anyway.
> 
> I will order this in 2 or so hours
> http://www.amazon.com/P8H61-M-CSM-R2-0-Intel-Motherboard/dp/B008NA1K0S/ref=sr_1_7?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361901458&sr=1-7&keywords=Intel


hmm that sucks, how did it die? I bought 2 of these and they are both still good. I'm currently trying to cluster them


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm that sucks, how did it die? I bought 2 of these and they are both still good. I'm currently trying to cluster them


They stopped posting, nothing crazy.


----------



## HPE1000

Some help would be appreciated, I need some answers fast
http://www.overclock.net/t/1365128/asus-p8z77-m-vs-msi-z77ma-g45-need-quick-help-please


----------



## akromatic

anyone with a CM elite 120 with a AIO watercooler? what sort of cpu temps you get during prime runs?

i'm trying to figure out if my chip is rubbish, my heatsink is poorly seated or my H50 is dieing but i doubt its normal

i7 3770 @ 4.3ghz (4.1ghz while running prime), stock auto volts. asrock z77e and temps are reported from AXTU
~20c ambient temp via IR thermometer and idles around ~30c

upon loading prime and blend mode temps instantly jump to 80c and climbs to 90 if the front is on, upon stopping prime it would instantly drop back down to ~30. thats with fans on high. 3dmark vantage runs on lowest fan speed i'd hit around 65c tops

i figured that if its running that hot then the radiator should be rather warm to touch but its rather cool. i've tried reseating the cooler many times and the results is the same

hmm i realised fan maxed or not it doesnt change my prime load temps. i guess it does kinda point to ether a poor mount or a dieing H50


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone seen these: Parvum Systems S1.0 MicroATX Case, they look nice.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> anyone with a CM elite 120 with a AIO watercooler? what sort of cpu temps you get during prime runs?
> 
> i'm trying to figure out if my chip is rubbish, my heatsink is poorly seated or my H50 is dieing but i doubt its normal
> 
> i7 3770 @ 4.3ghz (4.1ghz while running prime), *stock auto volts*. asrock z77e and temps are reported from AXTU
> ~20c ambient temp via IR thermometer and idles around ~30c
> 
> upon loading prime and blend mode temps instantly jump to 80c and climbs to 90 if the front is on, upon stopping prime it would instantly drop back down to ~30. thats with fans on high. 3dmark vantage runs on lowest fan speed i'd hit around 65c tops
> 
> i figured that if its running that hot then the radiator should be rather warm to touch but its rather cool. i've tried reseating the cooler many times and the results is the same
> 
> hmm i realised fan maxed or not it doesnt change my prime load temps. i guess it does kinda point to ether a poor mount or a dieing H50


I have 2 AIO in my CM120, http://www.overclock.net/t/1333679/build-log-ice-box

I'm @ 4.3GHz 1.224V and I idle around 28-31C, load in prime95 around 55-58C max on all 4 cores. That's with rads off to the side an 1 Corsair SP120 fan blowing push for the two rads.

Never EVER run auto volts. Dial it in bru!


----------



## akromatic

auto stock volts or not it doesnt change the fact that ether the cooler is ineffective or something else is wrong. besides auto volts is still at 1.23v

so ether my H50 is rubbish or there is something wrong with the mounting plate. same H50 managed to tame a A10 5800k at around 40deg max.

do note that the H50 is refurbed as the original tubes cracked and leaked so i replaced it with new 6mm tubes and some glycol based radiator coolent


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone seen these: Parvum Systems S1.0 MicroATX Case, they look nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## WALSRU

^ That thing looks just about Prodigy sized. Nice!


----------



## HPE1000

I needed moar fans and decided to do something about it lol


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> do note that the H50 is refurbed as the original tubes cracked and leaked so i replaced it with new 6mm tubes and some glycol based radiator coolent


If you've opened it before, why not drain the loop and check for any kind of build up that may be blocking the flow? Flush it with distilled and see if any debris comes out.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone seen these: Parvum Systems S1.0 MicroATX Case, they look nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm really liking that case, but it appears to be sold in the UK. The price is a bit expensive for me, but I probably wouldn't mind paying that much.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I needed moar fans and decided to do something about it lol


Hows that working out for you? Seems like there would be some extra noise added with it being so close to the side panel holes- probably be much quieter if you cut that out


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If you've opened it before, why not drain the loop and check for any kind of build up that may be blocking the flow? Flush it with distilled and see if any debris comes out.


actually it has already been opened, cleaned and flushed. there might be a chance that ether its a dieing H50 or the coolent is ineffective which i doubt its a premixed glycol radiator coolent which i'd assume its the same stuff they fill these watercoolers with or there is just isnt enough of it in the unit as i intentionally left a pocket of air inside for liquid for expansion as i've heard some horror stories of theirs dieing in such a way.

if it does come to it, whats the cheapest AIO cooler that is recommended for the z77e? tubes must not be the corrugated hard plastic ones, i'd assume the current generation uses neoprene. CPU might remain as the i7 or i5 but both are non K so no real overclocking besides the +4 bins that intel gives us and i emphasis on silent operation over maximum performance so chances are i'd be replacing the stock fans with a pair of noiseblockers or arctic cooling

was looking at the thermaltake A80 but reviews dont exactly favor it and it doesnt seemed better then my current H50 situation so im also eyeing the antec 620 and corsair H60se but these guys are priced at noctua D14 level

this is ment to be a junk pile rig so i'd like to keep costs down


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Hows that working out for you? Seems like there would be some extra noise added with it being so close to the side panel holes- probably be much quieter if you cut that out


It's slightly loud right now but I need to get speedfan because the mobos slowest speed setting for the chassis fan is 50% I think.


----------



## MiiX

Guys, i just found out that the GT AP-15 is as loud as a AP-29 on 7 volts +/-. The AP-29 performs better/equal to the AP15 at max speed, when at 7v.
So, the question of the day: How silent is a AP-15 at 12v? What do you think? Loud?

Thanks.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Hows that working out for you? Seems like there would be some extra noise added with it being so close to the side panel holes- probably be much quieter if you cut that out


You need to post up some pics of the CM Elite 120 mister.......


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i intentionally left a pocket of air inside for liquid for expansion as i've heard some horror stories of theirs dieing in such a way.


I'm pretty sure that horror story was started by a Thermaltake support drone who told HPE1000 that Corsair units explode because they didn't leave any air in.

Which is nonsense but it didn't stop HPE repeating it


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that horror story was started by a Thermaltake support drone who told HPE1000 that Corsair units explode because they didn't leave any air in.
> 
> Which is nonsense but it didn't stop HPE repeating it


actually i got that from a guy(Willhemmens i think) at this forum who had theirs die after replacing tubes and a 240mm rad a while back so i've kept in mind to leave some air for expansion as i know these originally do have a pocket of air inside.

I'm sure there is little bubble mixed in the water as i cant see any in the clear tubes so what ever air there is has been push to the top of the radiator.

i might just get another watercooler


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> actually i got that from a guy(Willhemmens i think) at this forum who had theirs die after replacing tubes and a 240mm rad a while back so i've kept in mind to leave some air for expansion as i know these originally do have a pocket of air inside.


I don't know why they leave a pocket of air in there, maybe the cost of properly bleeding the loop at the factory would just add too much cost to the manufacture, and since those AIO units have a built in res, the air bubble will sort itself out quickly.

But we went over this all already some months ago: air bubbles do nothing for expansion. Lack of air will not explode your tubes. Watercooling enthusiasts usually take great pains to bleed every last bubble from the loop because air is damaging to the pump (even microbubbles). If tubes or fittings burst, it's from pressure caused by blockage, nothing to do with having an air bubble or not.


----------



## akromatic

nah its not about bursting pipes, thats not possible with that amount of pressure let alone the zip ties in place. its more of giving additional load to the pump causing that to fry.

i guess i could refill it completely with no air inside including that so called built in "reservoir " but in the mean time for plan B whats a decent recommendation for a i7 3770 non K @ 4.1ghz?

is the thermaltake A80 any useable as that is the cheapest AIO that i've found, antec 620 and H60se is about $10-20 more which places them around $80-90AUD.


----------



## WiSK

Ivy Bridge i7 is not a hot chip at stock, so any of those are fine, or also Corsair H55 should be cheaper than the TT A80.


----------



## akromatic

hmm H55 is new right? cant find many stores with it and its still $79

A80 is $66. i've been hearing bad review with the A80 with leaks and poor performance


----------



## voklskier4452

Anyone have any issues with the z77e-itx posting slowly. My system used to be at the windows log in screen in like 8 seconds and now that has probably doubled. Only changes I can think of are me changing to a quickfire keyboard and installing the latest nvidia beta drivers.

Any ideas?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the z77e-itx posting slowly. My system used to be at the windows log in screen in like 8 seconds and now that has probably doubled. Only changes I can think of are me changing to a quickfire keyboard and installing the latest nvidia beta drivers.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have no idea, I normally get this when I shutdown my machine and leave it alone for a while.

I just accept it as another one of the board's quirks.


----------



## lllark

Finally got my system done


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone seen these: Parvum Systems S1.0 MicroATX Case, they look nice.


Yeah. have you seen the prices?


----------



## Fonne

Highflow.nl sells the Parvum case here in EU:

http://www.highflow.nl/behuizingen/parvum-systems-s1.0-white.html
http://www.highflow.nl/behuizingen/parvum-systems-s1.0-black.html


----------



## WiSK

They look nice, but it's quite big, considering the space behind the motherboard is big enough for full size PSU. Even if you fill it with two graphics cards, and two 240 rads there's still lots of wasted space.


----------



## bortoloj

The beastly fan


----------



## Volkswagen

Nice- zip ties FTW


----------



## zer0sum

I decided it was time for some more GPU power in my little TJ08











I need to find some time to put a block on the 690 and sell the 670, but for now the 670 is dedicated to PhysX


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> I decided it was time for some more GPU power in my little TJ08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find some time to put a block on the 690 and sell the 670, but for now the 670 is dedicated to PhysX


Beast of a card!


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> I need to find some time to put a block on the 690 and sell the 670, but for now the 670 is dedicated to PhysX


is there any advantage to putting the physX card in the primary channel vs the 2nd slot?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> is there any advantage to putting the physX card in the primary channel vs the 2nd slot?


yes. the custom cut liquid cooling hose will actually reach


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes. the custom cut liquid cooling hose will actually reach


Haha...that is spot on!!

I need to test the 690 as it was a $700 ebay pickup and I want to make sure it is solid before going to the trouble of mounting the new block, draining my loop, and replacing the 670 etc.


----------



## WALSRU

I always like to come in here and rant about my acrylic case. Good news for anyone that remembers how long I've been talking about it. I finally paid for the dang thing! Exciting stuff, sounds like I could have this thing before the end of the month.

Should I create a build log to photo-dump my pictures of switching from the Prodigy to the Acrylic case?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I always like to come in here and rant about my acrylic case. Good news for anyone that remembers how long I've been talking about it. I finally paid for the dang thing! Exciting stuff, sounds like I could have this thing before the end of the month.
> 
> Should I create a build log to photo-dump my pictures of switching from the Prodigy to the Acrylic case?


Yes please sir.


----------



## PCModderMike

It's not the smallest case around, but it's still built around mATX...got a new build going in my SM5 soon.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very beastly ModderMike!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Yes please sir.


Done! Not much to put in there yet, updates soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's not the smallest case around, but it's still built around mATX...got a new build going in my SM5 soon.


It's definitely not small, but it's real purdy!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Very beastly ModderMike!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Done! Not much to put in there yet, updates soon.
> It's definitely not small, but it's real purdy!


Haha thanks guys!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's not the smallest case around, but it's still built around mATX...got a new build going in my SM5 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks rather beastly!

bet it's still smaller than the switch 810 is though. lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> That looks rather beastly!
> 
> bet it's still smaller than the switch 810 is though. lol


Haha good point, it is smaller.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha good point, it is smaller.


Where's the Build Log?


----------



## WALSRU

Did a $500 build for my friend a couple months ago. Finally uploaded some pics. This was a bit quick and dirty so wire management is just adequate.







Great little system with an i3-3225 and an AMD 7770. Totally wrecks the MMO's and MOBAS he plays compared to his old system.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I have made some upgrades in my Beastly mATX TJ08-B build if you are interested. Link is in the signature


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Did a $500 build for my friend a couple months ago. Finally uploaded some pics. This was a bit quick and dirty so wire management is just adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little system with an i3-3225 and an AMD 7770. Totally wrecks the MMO's and MOBAS he plays compared to his old system.


running stock cooling? hows temps?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Did a $500 build for my friend a couple months ago. Finally uploaded some pics. This was a bit quick and dirty so wire management is just adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little system with an i3-3225 and an AMD 7770. Totally wrecks the MMO's and MOBAS he plays compared to his old system.


running stock cooling? hows temps?


----------



## WALSRU

A little loud for my taste but reasonable. Mid to high 60's iirc.


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, im IN too?









- i5 2500K
- ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
- 2x4GB Gskill ARES 1866 C9
- GTX660TI oc Gigabyte
- Phanteks PH-TC14PE
- OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
- Corsair F60
- Corsair HX650
- Bitfenix Recon

  

[Build] BitFenix Prodigy (is external forum, if is a problem for mods, delete the link







)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow that looks amazing!

more amazing than my prodigy.


----------



## MisterNoisy

So I sold off my Vulcan build and replaced it with a Prodigy build. Net cost to me was $200:





- Intel Core i5 3570K @4.2 GHz under a Corsair H60 (new version)
- ASRock Z77E-ITX
- 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL10
- Sapphire Radeon HD7950 3GB
- Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
- WD Caviar Black 1TB
- Bitfenix Prodigy (Atomic Orange)
- Corsair HX650
- Xigmatek XAF 1253 fans

This one qualify too?

EDIT: After re-reading the OP, is there really that much hate for the Prodigy, and if so, why?


----------



## Volkswagen

^^ I think the hate on Prodigy is because it is labeled a mini ITX case but it is bigger then some MATX Cases.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> ^^ I think the hate on Prodigy is because it is labeled a mini ITX case but it is bigger then some MATX Cases.


if you had a switch 810, you would agree that it's still small.

smallest case I've ever owned actually.


----------



## HPE1000

Can't remember if I posted it here



If I can find some better sata cables I might bother posting a picture of the inside because I am very pleased with the huge improvement on cable management I did when replacing the motherboard.

Don't know if the fan is staying, I might bother getting a slim fan and putting it inside as others have done, this was just a lazy hackjob for "teh lulz"


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*
> 
> EDIT: After re-reading the OP, is there really that much hate for the Prodigy, and if so, why?


Plsno.

It wasn't hate. Just.... disagreements regarding the case and all the attention it got.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Plsno.
> 
> It wasn't hate. Just.... disagreements regarding the case and all the attention it got.


Yeah, I mean I do have some strong words about the prodigy, but it isn't really towards the case, more about like you said all the attention it got, _and I will just leave it at that before I say anything I regret_


----------



## CSCoder4ever

you mean... I'd be accepted if I used an m-atx board in a full tower than I am with an ITX in a prodigy? ....


----------



## HPE1000

Never said that.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

right, alright... then ignore what I said.


----------



## Aleckazee

Rebuilt the apollyon past couple of days. New tubing, improved cable management, added lights and another SSD. Went to turn it on today and nothing happened









I'm guessing my psu died because it has been playing up.







I guess I'll just run it with the tx650 I have until I upgrade my GPU (hopefully soon).


----------



## Nuzart

Woah, I'm jealous!


----------



## She loved E

^^Yeah hot build. I'd ask for more detailed pics but you'd need xray vision.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Rebuilt the apollyon past couple of days. New tubing, improved cable management, added lights and another SSD. Went to turn it on today and nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing my psu died because it has been playing up.
> 
> I guess I'll just run it with the tx650 I have until I upgrade my GPU (hopefully soon).


That is a thing of beauty. So much cleaner than my build.

About how much does custom sleeving cost you in time/money? I've been considering shortening the cables in my SG05, but I'm also a super lazy miser.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> ^^Yeah hot build. I'd ask for more detailed pics but you'd need xray vision.


Thanks. I've got more pics in the build log but that was obviously before I rebuilt it. I may revive the log and keep going with upgrades and more pics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> That is a thing of beauty. So much cleaner than my build.
> 
> About how much does custom sleeving cost you in time/money? I've been considering shortening the cables in my SG05, but I'm also a super lazy miser.


Price wise it isn't bad. I think I paid something like $50aud for all the sleeving/shrink, can't remember exactly. Sleeving isn't too bad once you get the hang of it but it does take a while if your doing every cable. Just make sure you have some proper tools to make it all a whole lot easier. Another thing is that the sfx silverstone psu has a cross over wire and 1 or 2 double wires which are a pain to deal with.


----------



## MoMurda

Bitfenix should make the prodigy into a Matx case, THEN it would be great!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Rebuilt the apollyon past couple of days. New tubing, improved cable management, added lights and another SSD. Went to turn it on today and nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing my psu died because it has been playing up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just run it with the tx650 I have until I upgrade my GPU (hopefully soon).


Nice build, what do you mean the psu had been playing up? And did the thing just not turn on or would the fans spin at all?

Just wondering.


----------



## jasepugh1984




----------



## CSCoder4ever

Now THAT is a beastly m-atx










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



now get a real m-atx case please.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Now THAT is a beastly m-atx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> now get a real m-atx case please.


HAHA! Nice spoiler


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> now get a real m-atx case please.


Haha, this place is like herding cats.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> now get a real m-atx case please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, this place is like herding cats.
Click to expand...

it's funny because, I've had an m-atx machine all the time I was here on OCN... but they were in big towers... only now did I get a prodigy and ITX...









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've also got another ITX in a mid-tower though...


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*
> 
> *snips of awesomeness*


How are the temps of the GPUs in that case?


----------



## Deaam

No pics in a while, so lets fresh this thread up with my 99% finished mod


----------



## AbdullahG

Is Was that a Prodigy? Or is it some sort of Lian Li case with a Bit Fenix logo?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is Was that a Prodigy? Or is it some sort of Lian Li case with a Bit Fenix logo?


I believe it's a lian li, but no clue why he put a bitfenix logo on it.


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Hi guys, im IN too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i5 2500K
> - ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> - 2x4GB Gskill ARES 1866 C9
> - GTX660TI oc Gigabyte
> - Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> - OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
> - Corsair F60
> - Corsair HX650
> - Bitfenix Recon
> 
> 
> 
> [Build] BitFenix Prodigy (is external forum, if is a problem for mods, delete the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I can't really see in the photos you posted, but I'm guessing that you do not have the DVD cage installed. If so, how did you install your fan controller to the case?


----------



## Deaam

It is lian li Q08, and bitfenix logo is there couse i like it and also to thank them for sponsoring


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> I can't really see in the photos you posted, but I'm guessing that you do not have the DVD cage installed. If so, how did you install your fan controller to the case?


Zip ties!


Stable 100%


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is Was that a Prodigy? Or is it some sort of Lian Li case with a Bit Fenix logo?


you can tell by the mobo orientation that it's not a bit fenix (unless he modded that and the location of the PSU/5.25 bay as well?)


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice build, what do you mean the psu had been playing up? And did the thing just not turn on or would the fans spin at all?
> 
> Just wondering.


The thing didn't turn on at all, nothing happened no fans, nothing.
I've had incredible bad luck with the silverstone PSUs. First one blew up on me, luckily non of my parts were damaged. Then I bought the modular version and I could hear a crackling sound coming from it, although not all the time. I didn't really run it much because of that, just to try and work out what could be causing the issue because I find it hard to believe that 2 PSUs could be faulty.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Asrock Z87E-ITX.










Quote:


> Connectivity on the Z87E-ITX includes six SATA 6 Gb/s ports, from which one can be reassigned as eSATA, six USB 3.0 ports (four external, two by headers), 8-channel HD audio with TOSLINK digital output, gigabit Ethernet, PS/2 mouse/keyboard combo, and display outputs that include HDMI, DisplayPort, and DVI. In this system, the three will come handly only if you use Lucid Virtu, allowing you to plug your display to the motherboard, while still harnessing the power of an installed discrete graphics card. The company did not give out pricing/availability information.


Source


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

how are the antenna leads supposed to reach the mpci riser?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Rebuilt the apollyon past couple of days. New tubing, improved cable management, added lights and another SSD. Went to turn it on today and nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing my psu died because it has been playing up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just run it with the tx650 I have until I upgrade my GPU (hopefully soon).


What temps are you getting from that single rad btw?


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> What temps are you getting from that single rad btw?


After a couple hours of gaming on bf3 or gta iv both cpu and gpu sit in the low-mid 60s. That's with everything at stock (left cpu at stock because I can't oc it much anyway).


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Asrock Z87E-ITX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Asrock Z87E-ITX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I don't think asrock will ever get my money again, cant wait to see msi, gigabye,and asus z87 mitx boards though.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Asrock Z87E-ITX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


It's beautiful! Let's just hope it delivers.
Quote:


> includes six SATA 6 Gb/s ports


Finally Intel has caught up to the AMD chipsets of 2011!
Quote:


> from which one can be reassigned as eSATA,


I personally have never used an eSATA drive, but always need more internal ports. GG Asrock, now just respond to my RMA request you goons.


----------



## Jeci

Hi guys,

I'm trying to come back to mATX FF and i've got a pretty specific set of requirements:

Must be able to fit:

GTX 690
3x3.5" HDD's
1x2.5" HDD
closed loop for the CPU

It must be pretty as i'm quite fussy when it comes to aesthetics and ideally made of aluminum.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to come back to mATX FF and i've got a pretty specific set of requirements:
> 
> Must be able to fit:
> 
> GTX 690
> 3x3.5" HDD's
> 1x2.5" HDD
> closed loop for the CPU
> 
> It must be pretty as i'm quite fussy when it comes to aesthetics and ideally made of aluminum.


a Silverstone FT03 should do you quite nicely, it meets those specs exactly, with plenty of room to spare on the GPU too.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> a Silverstone FT03 should do you quite nicely, it meets those specs exactly, with plenty of room to spare on the GPU too.


Thanks mate, that was one of the main contenders from the off set.


----------



## blooder11181

check out my sig rig (going to get a c2d e6600)


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to come back to mATX FF and i've got a pretty specific set of requirements:
> 
> Must be able to fit:
> 
> GTX 690
> 3x3.5" HDD's
> 1x2.5" HDD
> closed loop for the CPU
> 
> It must be pretty as i'm quite fussy when it comes to aesthetics and ideally made of aluminum.


Or you can have the TJ08-E also very nice


----------



## HPE1000

If anyone with an MSI Z77IA E53 could head over to the club I am thinking of putting some work into it would be greatly appreciated.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1371933/msi-z77ia-e53-owners-club-join/0_20


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If anyone with an MSI Z77IA E53 could head over to the club I am thinking of putting some work into it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371933/msi-z77ia-e53-owners-club-join/0_20


Don't abandoned this one.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Don't abandoned this one.


Well, I wouldn't abandon it, but it's hard to run an owners club with 1 owner lol..


----------



## DNytAftr

How is the msi motherboard? i had a x58 msi board which i really liked







My GF is looking into a new rig so debating on parts, so far shes decided on itx and getting a case powder coated (white and pink or white and blue )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> How is the msi motherboard? i had a x58 msi board which i really liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GF is looking into a new rig so debating on parts, so far shes decided on itx and getting a case powder coated (white and pink or white and blue )


It's good, only thing it's missing is offset voltage.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's good, only thing it's missing is offset voltage.


it looks like it has a good set of features







(interesting how they mounted the battery). she was looking at the asrock board but kinda worried about the msata interfering some waterblocks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> it looks like it has a good set of features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (interesting how they mounted the battery). she was looking at the asrock board but kinda worried about the msata interfering some waterblocks.


Yeah, this msi has that on the top, I am still not completely sure about it, I think that its 2 stacked ports, one msata and one mpcie but I could be wrong.


----------



## eqwoody

A little off topic, but has it really been almost been 12 hours since a post here? Where is everyone?


----------



## adjas

More pics of the baby GTX 670 from Asus





Source:
http://www.techpowerup.com/181698/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-670-DirectCU-Mini-Smiles-for-the-Camera.html


----------



## kazuya05

very nice


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If anyone with an MSI Z77IA E53 could head over to the club I am thinking of putting some work into it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371933/msi-z77ia-e53-owners-club-join/0_20


You'll have to let us know how that one does. I've had good luck with MSi. Asrock screwed me too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> A little off topic, but has it really been almost been 12 hours since a post here? Where is everyone?


It comes and goes. I've thought this thread dead and come in to find 100 new posts all on a Tuesday morning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> More pics of the baby GTX 670 from Asus
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/181698/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-670-DirectCU-Mini-Smiles-for-the-Camera.html


It's precious! Now we just need a chopped down sg05 haha.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> More pics of the baby GTX 670 from Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/181698/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-670-DirectCU-Mini-Smiles-for-the-Camera.html


Nothing to see really the only difference is the cooler as you can remove the cooler and end with the same lenght pcb on a ref gtx670


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nothing to see really the only difference is the cooler as you can remove the cooler and end with the same lenght pcb on a ref gtx670


And only 1 8 pin PCIe connector


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> And only 1 8 pin PCIe connector


Now you say so you're right why would they make a new pcb just for that...
Really on the other hand 2x6 is the same as 1x8


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Now you say so you're right why would they make a new pcb just for that...
> Really on the other hand 2x6 is the same as 1x8


Yes sir. I bet there is some serious power under that hood.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yes sir. I bet there is some serious power under that hood.


well no matter how you look at it, they are still limited by cooling. after all it's still a 170w chip. people tend to forget that a 3770k is only a 77w chip yet we put a phantek on there. but they expect a 170w chip to perform while using "almost" no heat sink on there at all relatively speaking


----------



## Phelan

I'll be in this club before you know it!


----------



## soundx98

Lian Li PC-Q25 miniITX case
Intel i5-2500K @ 4.8GHz








Samsung "Magic Memory" 2x 4GB @ 2133








AS Rock Z77E-ITX mobo
added better antennas for WiFi
KingWin Modular Extreme 600W PSU
3M DiNoc Carbon Fiber vinyl on PSU
Added Daughter card to convert mSATA port to SSD/HDD
Drive #1 Samsung 250GB SSD 840 in Icy Dock
Drive #2 Seagate 2TB 7200RPM HDD
Drive #3 Crucial 128GB SSD m4 in Icy Dock
Drive #4 Toshiba 2TB 7200 RPM HDD
Drive #5 Western Digital 1.5TB Black HDD
Fans upgraded to Noctua for intake and cpu
Lenovo DB60 DVD-RW below video card (powered off internal USBs)









Heavy as hale LOL









04/28/13
upgraded vid card to XFX HD6950 2GB, labeled SATA ports and relocated USB DVD writer.
Not using custom cables or sleeving so EVERYTHING is very tight.

















it's getting there


----------



## DDTT5

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx

work log and pics


----------



## Deaam

Really small, fully watercooled, dead silent and powerfull.. What else i could wish









Specs:

-i5-3570k
-GTX670
-4Gb ram
-60Gb SSD
-H61 Board for now
-Silverstone SFX psu, modular 80+ Plus gold

Cooled by Phobya 140radiator, EK Dcp 2.2 pump, Ek supreme LTX, Alphacool HF-14, Radiator push pull fans are silverstone ap141 and akasa apache.

Max. [email protected] BF3 with surround setup for gpu 48c and cpu 50c (Fans runnind at 500-600 RPM and pump at 900rpm)


----------



## kingwilliam

That is beautiful.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Really small, fully watercooled, dead silent and powerfull.. What else i could wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> -i5-3570k
> -GTX670
> -4Gb ram
> -60Gb SSD
> -H61 Board for now
> -Silverstone SFX psu, modular 80+ Plus gold
> 
> Cooled by Phobya 140radiator, EK Dcp 2.2 pump, Ek supreme LTX, Alphacool HF-14, Radiator push pull fans are silverstone ap141 and akasa apache.
> 
> Max. [email protected] BF3 with surround setup for gpu 48c and cpu 50c (Fans runnind at 500-600 RPM and pump at 900rpm)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got no word to describe it...









Now, i ahve been looking a LONG time for this question: How is the PSU sounding like? Is it a jet or a regular PSU?







Noise, of course


----------



## kingwilliam

Hello friends

I have been wanting to get into the SFF machines for a while and Im ready to start. Ive been reading through this thread for 2 hours and its so big Im just gonna have to break down and ask for some basic guidance...

Im still a little fuzzy on whether I want mATX or ITX...... I want to use a GTX680 and have at least 8gb of RAM. Im interested in water cooling. I like the cases with side windows. This will be a gaming machine.

Ive got about $1500 to spend for now

EDIT: I sold my sig rig, so Im starting from scratch


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Really small, fully watercooled, dead silent and powerfull.. What else i could wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> -i5-3570k
> -GTX670
> -4Gb ram
> -60Gb SSD
> -H61 Board for now
> -Silverstone SFX psu, modular 80+ Plus gold
> 
> Cooled by Phobya 140radiator, EK Dcp 2.2 pump, Ek supreme LTX, Alphacool HF-14, Radiator push pull fans are silverstone ap141 and akasa apache.
> 
> Max. [email protected] BF3 with surround setup for gpu 48c and cpu 50c (Fans runnind at 500-600 RPM and pump at 900rpm)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











with a Z77 mobo, that just might be the perfect m-ITX build..


----------



## lowattlinux

looks great!


----------



## kingwilliam

What case is that?


----------



## malmental

BitFenix...


----------



## Deaam

Its not bitfenix







it was lian li q08 itx, And z77 board is next on the list.

And as for the psu, ive replaced the stock turbine to the dead silent noiseblocker fan.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Its not bitfenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was lian li q08 itx, And z77 board is next on the list.


nice..... and my bad..


----------



## Deaam

Thanks guys..







i know the logo is misleading, but it finishes the look perfectly imo.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Thanks guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the logo is misleading, but it finishes the look perfectly imo.


It's like putting a Skoda badge on an Audi









(But your build is beautiful I must say







)


----------



## a pet rock

It is a beautiful build. Though it makes sense that it's not a Prodigy as there would be more room







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*
> 
> Hello friends
> 
> I have been wanting to get into the SFF machines for a while and Im ready to start. Ive been reading through this thread for 2 hours and its so big Im just gonna have to break down and ask for some basic guidance...
> 
> Im still a little fuzzy on whether I want mATX or ITX...... I want to use a GTX680 and have at least 8gb of RAM. Im interested in water cooling. I like the cases with side windows. This will be a gaming machine.
> 
> Ive got about $1500 to spend for now
> 
> EDIT: I sold my sig rig, so Im starting from scratch


There are really just two differences between mITX and mATX, the number of slots and the availability of higher clocking boards. The top tier ITX boards will clock to comparable levels as mATX, though they may be more expensive since there's only 2-3 of them. If all you want is a single card and no extra PCI attachments like sound cards, then ITX will do everything you need. If you're looking at SLI or a sound card down the road, you'll necessarily need to use mATX.


----------



## Deaam

Yeah, it is much much smaller than prodigy







but it can be made to fit lots of stuff still


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys can I post a plan of my matx rig in this forum. I'm the summer and I would like some feedback thanks


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys can I post a plan of my matx rig in this forum. I'm the summer and I would like some feedback thanks


Do you want to do a build log?
Either way you can always post any question you might have for your m-atx build here


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Do you want to do a build log?
> Either way you can always post any question you might have for your m-atx build here


Alright thanks i just want to hear feedback on a plan for a rig

Here it is

TJ08-E Final.png 29k .png file



Oh and if I have extra money

TJ08-E In case I have more money.png 29k .png file


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'll be in this club before you know it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


Respecting that attempt.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'll be in this club before you know it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respecting that attempt.
Click to expand...

Definitely, I'm still watching that build log


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Alright thanks i just want to hear feedback on a plan for a rig
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ08-E Final.png 29k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if I have extra money
> 
> TJ08-E In case I have more money.png 29k .png file


Seems like a neat system, it's nice to see someone actually spend enough on high quality fans.
You chould cut down a bit on the psu or you could put some the money to a lower wattage psu with higher eff (that's what I would do 90+ eff always







)


----------



## kingwilliam

I am extremely impressed with some of the work on this thread. I have designed and deleted about 25 different configurations trying to settle on something..... Im usually stuck on what case to get. Very tough yet brutally important decision.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Seems like a neat system, it's nice to see someone actually spend enough on high quality fans.
> You chould cut down a bit on the psu or you could put some the money to a lower wattage psu with higher eff (that's what I would do 90+ eff always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks I will look on that I was thinking about the SeaSonic 660W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified but the price I will think about it thanks for the input


----------



## longroadtrip

Dual HDD bays installed and mobo tray almost done...


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks I will look on that I was thinking about the SeaSonic 660W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified but the price I will think about it thanks for the input


No, you can cut back on the PSU because 650W is total overkill. People run i5+GTX680 on the 450W SFX Silverstone PSU. I don't know if the 3570k takes much more power than the 2500k, but considering you're going for a 660Ti or 670 450W will still be fine. You should check out Phaedrus's PSU calc over in the PSU forum and ask them about it if you want more specifics on it though.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> No, you can cut back on the PSU because 650W is total overkill. People run i5+GTX680 on the 450W SFX Silverstone PSU. I don't know if the 3570k takes much more power than the 2500k, but considering you're going for a 660Ti or 670 450W will still be fine. You should check out Phaedrus's PSU calc over in the PSU forum and ask them about it if you want more specifics on it though.


I will strick with what I have I like the cables they look better than the others I saw


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> No, you can cut back on the PSU because 650W is total overkill. People run i5+GTX680 on the 450W SFX Silverstone PSU. I don't know if the 3570k takes much more power than the 2500k, but considering you're going for a 660Ti or 670 450W will still be fine. You should check out Phaedrus's PSU calc over in the PSU forum and ask them about it if you want more specifics on it though.


2500k TDP = 95w

3570k TDP = 77w

so yah no you wont draw more from the newer chip


----------



## S3phro

I'll have a proper post later this week when the rest of my parts rock up.. But here is a teaser of some parts!
Hardware
CPU - i5 3570k (Delidded)
Mobo - Asus Maximus Gene V
RAM - G.Skill Trident X 2400mhz (4x4gb)
SSD - Kingston Hyper-X 120gb
GPU - Sapphire 7950x2 (Crossfire)
Case - Fractal Design Arc Mini

Cooling
XSPC Dualbay D5 Reservoir
XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
XSPC RX240x2
EK FC7950 Waterblocksx2

Pics will be up when the GPU blocks rock up this week!


----------



## WALSRU

She's almost real, getting very excited here


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

turn off hidden lines, I want to see what its really going to look like!

(looks really good so far)


----------



## WALSRU

Sorry, got a little carried away with the wireframe. I can't look at the sketchup file here at work so I'll have to upload later. I added the build log to my sig, stay tuned.


----------



## DNytAftr

Hmmm debating between two H77 ITX boards: Zotac H77-ITX WiFi A Series and the Asus P8H77-I. After adding an intel pcie wireless card to asus they come out to about the same price.

The primary use would be for a HTPC/Network storage, Which would include three 2tb HDD, one 1tb HDD and two ssd (one cache and one for the OS). I was thinking if i was going with the zotac i could use a msata SSD and a sata ssd.









Which do you guys think would be a good choice? (or another?)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'd just get the Asus board, the mSATA isn't really as fast as it seems.


----------



## kingwilliam

CAN I JOIN??????? Just got all my stuff, crammed it together, and she booted!!!!!



I plan on taking some of the stuff out and re-doing some things now that I sorta know how it all goes together, but for now Im installing my games to see what she'll do

See pics from my build log thread here

This was my first run at ITX but I am super excited

ALSO BOUGHT this:


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I JOIN??????? Just got all my stuff, crammed it together, and she booted!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on taking some of the stuff out and re-doing some things now that I sorta know how it all goes together, but for now Im installing my games to see what she'll do
> 
> See pics from my build log thread here
> 
> This was my first run at ITX but I am super excited
> 
> ALSO BOUGHT this:


Welcome!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I JOIN??????? Just got all my stuff, crammed it together, and she booted!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on taking some of the stuff out and re-doing some things now that I sorta know how it all goes together, but for now Im installing my games to see what she'll do
> 
> See pics from my build log thread here
> 
> This was my first run at ITX but I am super excited
> 
> ALSO BOUGHT this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
Click to expand...

That reminds me.... is or was there a member's list? I'm curious


----------



## HPE1000

Computer is down again









This time it's the storage drive... smh


----------



## longroadtrip

Bummer...


----------



## longroadtrip

Double post


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Bummer...


I was stressed the heck out last night, but to my surprise seagates rma is top notch, advanced rma for under 10 dollars with that including the shipping ot me, and then the shipping back to them. 2 day shipping to me also.... crazy stuff.


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow..that's really good!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Computer is down again


I swear you have the worst luck


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I swear you have the worst luck


I know, at least those were the two things I was worried about when I bought them and I guess I am paying for it in the end. I was like, asrock motherboard, cannot be bad, same with seagate lol...


----------



## omsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Computer is down again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it's the storage drive... smh


OMG, just throw it into holy water!!!


----------



## DNytAftr

poor hpe







bad luck **hug**


----------



## LavishB

mATX rig here with room for another gpu, to bad I went AMD


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LavishB*
> 
> mATX rig here with room for another gpu, to bad I went AMD


?whats the prob with amd gpus or you talking cpu?


----------



## AbdullahG

It's probably the card size and cooler design. It's just easier to find reference design NVIDIA cards for some reason. The reference design allows for a multi-GPU config in a mATX build.


----------



## LavishB

Heat and drivers obviously.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey there.....


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ Hi bud! Looks nice!


----------



## HPE1000

Nice bluedevil









I just ordered some phobya 12v to 7v fan adapters from performancepcs, hope they get here quick, my computer is kind of loud.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I got my 7790 yesterday. I had to pull my hair out getting it to work last night and I find out that a driver was released (leaked) for it 20 minutes after I gave up and went to sleep.









On a test bench so ignore the Pentium.
66C max with it staying at 49% fan speed.











And as a little surprise:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Excuse cell phone picture.


All running off of a Pico-PSU!
Sound card is on the board as well.

I don't have a kill-a-watt but I can tell you that the brick is pretty cool. It gets a lot worse if it's stressed to its limits (and will shut off completely if exceeded).



Don't have time for benches yet but I'll get them up. It'll probably be limited by the CPU.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I blame everyone here! I switched my sg05's fans the other way around last night to pull air in from the front and push out side back and side, and it didnt change my system temperatures at all, but it did make my fans probably 30% louder









So I ordered those fan adapters and I am going to have to remove my graphics card once again to get to the chassis fan header to put in the adapter.

I didnt reverse the fans because of the advice on your end though, it was because after running the way I was before it was bypassing the fan filter on the front, and as result, my computer was cloaked in dust in just a couple weeks, so this should help.


----------



## prospectjp

Hi,

Are there any mATX cases that will support a 240 MM Radiator like a H100i?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Are there any mATX cases that will support a 240 MM Radiator like a H100i?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay


The Lian Li PC-A04B looks like it does. Even has removable HD bays.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112316


----------



## DDTT5

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352008&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Computer+Cases-_-N82E16811352008&gclid=CMvO07-HoLYCFYxaMgodY30ABw

Fits 2x 240 if you wanted to


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Which makes more sense?
> Number 1 is what I have now, with the psu pulling the hot air from the rad and exhausting out the back.
> 
> 
> Number 2 is flipping the psu, having it just vent itself, and flipping the fan direction to have it push the hot air out the front of the case.
> 
> this would take the hot air off the rad immediately and not let it circulate in the case at all.


Was this ever answered? I've been scrolling and reading for an hour and a half meow.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Was this ever answered? I've been scrolling and reading for an hour and a half meow.


No way to know unless you try it out. Even if it works in one person's system one way, doesn't mean it'll work on another's. Too many variables to account for. I run intake on the front, but the PSU intakes from outside. I did that because I was worried about the heat from the CPU/mobo going through my PSU meaning it's like running a hotbox test 24/7.


----------



## HPE1000

Link, I was discussing this months ago, sorry!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Which makes more sense?
> Number 1 is what I have now, with the psu pulling the hot air from the rad and exhausting out the back.
> *snip*
> 
> Number 2 is flipping the psu, having it just vent itself, and flipping the fan direction to have it push the hot air out the front of the case.
> *snip*
> this would take the hot air off the rad immediately and not let it circulate in the case at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this ever answered? I've been scrolling and reading for an hour and a half meow.
Click to expand...

i run my system like number 2, i had it originally like number 1 but the system was getting really hot as i couldnt exhaust the air very efficiently when the system is on load.


----------



## Jimbags

i think have the psu getting clean are like pic no2 but have front as intake this would create positive pressure in a way. constantly force air in and hopefully push any old hot air out. looking for an internal pic so i can think some more on this









edit also can you put anothrr small intake next to that vent near ye psu? to up the air input?


----------



## HPE1000

This is how I have it going now, I had it the other way but there was a ton of dust on all my cables and watercooler tubes and the side of the psu because I was going around the front fan filter because I was being stupid.

No temp difference that I can see because my cable management inside is actually insane, if I didnt have sata cables or the usb 3.0 front panel connector it would be one of the nicest I have seen in a mitx builds.

The shutter speed was really high, that fan is running at 1300rpm right now


----------



## Jimbags

oh i see, will a slim fan fit inside the case? instead of outside? btw if positive pressure can wok (unsur bout that case) it stops alot of dust.
can i get a bare chassis show? no cover on?


----------



## HPE1000

A slim fan will fit, but I dont know how it fould fit around my usb 3.0 header cable.

I will get an inside shot later, not using it right now









It's not a big deal about the dust because the front fan has a good filter on it.


----------



## goldbranch




----------



## AbdullahG

Sexy cables...


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A slim fan will fit, but I dont know how it fould fit around my usb 3.0 header cable.
> 
> I will get an inside shot later, not using it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big deal about the dust because the front fan has a good filter on it.


hmm i got a slim fan inside my SG08, it should just clear the USB3 cables


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm i got a slim fan inside my SG08, it should just clear the USB3 cables


Not the way the cable goes, its pushes back and goes half way past the power supply on the side.

I know people have put them in sg05's but I think they were the usb 2.0 versions.


----------



## HPE1000

I promoted my computer to desk duty, and put the subwoofer down on the little table below.


----------



## DustDevil

I had to switch my system around a bit. I had put off building a desktop system for 6 months late last year but got the itch to build me one in Nov. 2012. I went from a 15-3570k,ASUS P8Z77-I,SG08,Samsung 840,GSkill 16GB, EVGA 570. I didn't like the SG08 at all because of the way the cables were going to lay out. I ditched that case and went with a Coolermaster Elite 120 and that didn't work out. I was trying to put a Asetek 760GC CPU/GPU AIO cooler in it but needed to make a blow hole for the front but the way Coolermatser made the Elite 120 the fan is offset from the front panel and that didn't work out without looking fugly. I had a Shuttle Z77R5 laying around that I was planning on selling but decided to use that. I built it got everything looking nice (pics in this thread somewhere) I had to ditch the Asetek 760GC for a 92mm 545LC which meant I needed to a new GPU as well. So I picked up a Evga 670. Got the shuttle running and everything seemed fine when I put Core Temp to measure temps and run Super Pi the temps would climb to 80-90C in 2-3 seconds. I instantly thought I didn't have it seated correctly and I did that again and same results. I switched to Shuttles air cooled XPC ICE cooler with worse results. So I chalked it up to a bad CPU. I ordered a new one but since fell out of favor with the Shuttle. I was having the PSU sleeved and there is a problem with how Shuttle puts in PSU's together. Metal against bare wires and 2 PSU's the wires were cut on. So I went back to my ASUS P8Z77-I and this time I saw a Silvestone Ft03-Mini and its 140mm bottom fan and thought I could get a NZXT X40 to work there. I got everything in and it was a night mare screws stripped out broken piece here and there (which Silverstone shipped me replacement parts which was very cool).

I was defeated and I have tried just about every Mini ITX case out there so I knew I couldn't go ITX anymore. I then looked to MATX and I had had several of those as well. My last one was a Silverstone TJ08-E but I have Had Coolermaster 341's and Silverstone FT03's before as well. I decided to go with a Silverstone PS07 which the internals are pretty close to a TJ08-E. Built everything the last few days and turned out great so far I haven't fired it up yet but it looks pretty good which I know is a no no. I should have just fired it up to make sure it works then make it look good second. I don't have all my parts in (missing sata round cables and a OWC multi mount) yet so will see how it runs when I do. I didn't mean to make this so long of a post and I don't post very much even though apparently I have lots to say. I am a disabled vet and I just have mental issues on how my pc is suppose to look and run and it generally never ends up being that way. I enjoy looking at everyone's rigs and really do like seeing all the different approaches people take on there designs.

Here is a pic of what I have done so far.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/img0550nl.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MetallicAcid

Holy *bold* wall of text Batman!


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## S3phro

Finally got my rig up and running again, just waiting on my ek back plates and a 45 degree rotary fitting for the gpu inlet... Sorry for the bad quality, bad lighting in my house atm + camera phone..


----------



## WALSRU

So much radiator in that case, looks awesome!


----------



## HPE1000

Hats off to performancePC's

I ordered 2 phobya 12v to 7v fan adapters and got normal shipping, total came to around 10 dollars and I somehow ended up getting 1-2 day shipping, I think it was one actually









Only down side was I had to mod them because they are 3 pin and I had to take a blowtorch to a paperclip to get it glowing orange and cut the one side of the fan adapter off to get my 4 pin fans to work.

Took 30 minutes or so but they turned out great and my fans are quieter


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Only down side was I had to mod them because they are 3 pin and I had to take a blowtorch to a paperclip to get it glowing orange and cut the one side of the fan adapter off to get my 4 pin fans to work.


Your motherboard doesn't have PWM control?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Your motherboard doesn't have PWM control?


It does, the mobo is kind of stupid, the chassis header wont let you ramp the fan below 50% so that is why I did that.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It does, the mobo is kind of stupid, the chassis header wont let you ramp the fan below 50% so that is why I did that.


Ah, Asus FanXpert is annoying like that too. Try SpeedFan: it's not the easiest software to use, but does allow full 0% - 100% PWM control.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Ah, Asus FanXpert is annoying like that too. Try SpeedFan: it's not the easiest software to use, but does allow full 0% - 100% PWM control.


I did, it still wont, so it's not just software locked :/

It's all good though now because they are on the 7v adapters







Whisper quiet


----------



## omsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I did, it still wont, so it's not just software locked :/
> 
> It's all good though now because they are on the 7v adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whisper quiet


It is complicated but can be done...

You need to disable fan control in MSI Control Center

.

And then set it up on speedfan. Change it from TEMPERATURE to MANUAL


----------



## fritx

Looking at all these mini computers want me to build one, I've been looking for a couple of MOBOS and cases. I'm planning to use all the other components that I have in my build, which of these two motherboards should I go for 1 or 2 ?


----------



## HPE1000

Funny enough, I have owned both, the asrock died after six months, then the replacement went and died in 2 weeks, it was all dirty, the back was COVERED in flux, one of the ram slots had packing bubble plastic in it, and some of the solder points on the back were bent, it wasn't in the best condition so it dying didn't surprise me. I am slowly working on an RMA again, their tech support people don't know english and contradict themselves constantly so I am kind of giving up.

I have owned the MSI for hmm... Maybe a month now and it's doing just fine.


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Funny enough, I have owned both, the asrock died after six months, then the replacement went and died in 2 weeks, it was all dirty, the back was COVERED in flux, one of the ram slots had packing bubble plastic in it, and some of the solder points on the back were bent, it wasn't in the best condition so it dying didn't surprise me. I am slowly working on an RMA again, their tech support people don't know english and contradict themselves constantly so I am kind of giving up.
> 
> I have owned the MSI for hmm... Maybe a month now and it's doing just fine.






Well that sucks that you need to go through all that problem with Asrock, so I think im going to stick with the MSI products I have a couple of them and never had a problem with them. So I'm staying with the stuff that I already know, thats for the input


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3phro*
> 
> Finally got my rig up and running again, just waiting on my ek back plates and a 45 degree rotary fitting for the gpu inlet... Sorry for the bad quality, bad lighting in my house atm + camera phone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cramped in there... I like it. Nice temps too.


----------



## ghjjf

anyone have any experience cooling an overclocked 3570k or 3770k in a sg05?

i'm considering going itx, but i'm skeptical of the cooling, especially with a 670 with the long 680 pcb. basically, i'm trying not to spend money only to find that my performance will have to go down due to heat









it almost seems going matx with a sg09 would be a better choice, but the smallness of a sg05 is just too tempting


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghjjf*
> 
> anyone have any experience cooling an overclocked 3570k or 3770k in a sg05?
> 
> i'm considering going itx, but i'm skeptical of the cooling, especially with a 670 with the long 680 pcb. basically, i'm trying not to spend money only to find that my performance will have to go down due to heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it almost seems going matx with a sg09 would be a better choice, but the smallness of a sg05 is just too tempting


Rocking it proudly













Those pictures are older, I have a different mobo now, and a fan on the side, mainly for fun.


I love my lil baby


----------



## HPE1000

On a side note, that seagate 2 day rma I was happy about is making me a little mad.... I started it on the 27th (Wednesday) and still no replacement....


----------



## ghjjf

thanks! what temps are you getting on the cpu?


----------



## HPE1000

4.5ghz 1.208v and I get maybe 80c at the absolute hottest in prime95 or intel burn test.

GPU with a more conservative fan curve never goes above 75c in games @ 1080p and 5760x1080, the newest geforce drivers let it touch 76c though. Still not bad as it's a blower card and they do run hotter.

From my memory, while gaming the cpu doesnt go above 61c.


----------



## HPE1000

I have an older screenshot of prime95 and furmark running at the same time, this was for 20 or so minutes.


I had the gpu fan up higher than I usually do though.


----------



## mr one

Not beastly but i think i fit in mitx section maybe? Still missing graphics card and some better cooling ( ordered last bits for water cooling)
Build mod log


----------



## Phelan

My M-ATX Phantom is coming along. This is just a mockup- still have a lot of finishing to do on thw panels, but it's on schedule. I think it'll qualify,with an i7 3820, RIVG, 7970 and all







. As far as I know it'll be the first SFF M-ATX with a 360 rad and a 240


----------



## funfortehfun

Holy bajeebers mother of god


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghjjf*
> 
> anyone have any experience cooling an overclocked 3570k or 3770k in a sg05?
> 
> i'm considering going itx, but i'm skeptical of the cooling, especially with a 670 with the long 680 pcb. basically, i'm trying not to spend money only to find that my performance will have to go down due to heat


the FT-03 mini is basically a vertical version of the sg-05 as well.

I have an OCd 3570k and a 580. The tight space causes my GPU get real warm but the CPU handles it fine


----------



## HPE1000

How warm? Doesnt that case have no vent near the gpu?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> My M-ATX Phantom is coming along. This is just a mockup- still have a lot of finishing to do on thw panels, but it's on schedule. I think it'll qualify,with an i7 3820, RIVG, 7970 and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As far as I know it'll be the first SFF M-ATX with a 360 rad and a 240


Looks nice however I read the build log and doesn't cutting up a nzxt Phantom and reducing height by 6 inch and length by 3 inch still leave you with a case which would be 21 39 55 which is pretty big.
however most space being to the back it will look small at least from the front


----------



## ghjjf

sg05, msi z77 itx, and a h80 on the way...









kind of concerned about the gpu and h80, but i've seen it done, so i'm cautiously optimistic









thought about the crazy-priced asus board but can't really justify spending that much with Haswell so close.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Looks nice however I read the build log and doesn't cutting up a nzxt Phantom and reducing height by 6 inch and length by 3 inch still leave you with a case which would be 21 39 55 which is pretty big.
> however most space being to the back it will look small at least from the front


39 55? Nothing is that big. The horizontal steel panels are just over 18", and the verticals just over 13". The plastic panels make it look much bigger than it actually is. The case is 8 3/4" wide.

This case is smaller than the M-ATX NZXT Vulcan.


----------



## funfortehfun

Anybody know if the antennas on the P8Z77-I DELUXE are replaceable? Looking to see if higher-quality antennas are available to buy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghjjf*
> 
> sg05, msi z77 itx, and a h80 on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of concerned about the gpu and h80, but i've seen it done, so i'm cautiously optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought about the crazy-priced asus board but can't really justify spending that much with Haswell so close.


I have a 670 and tt water 2.0 performer and it works just fine, no way to use the designated 3.5" hdd cage anymore, but it was far too obstructive in the first place, ghetto rigging of the drives is a must.

Most people use zip ties to make a cradle for the desktop drive, while I use a ton of velcro strips for a cradle which is much better because they don't need replaced if you redo the case or anything + I imagine they are slightly better at sound dampening than hard plastic.


----------



## HPE1000

So, seagate finally emailed me, they shipped my drive, so 2 days until I get it.... After 4 BUSINESS DAYS OF PROCESSING....









UNLESS they mean it should have shipped to me already, in that case, because the UPS truck just drove by into the neighborhood, so I should know in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Anybody know if the antennas on the P8Z77-I DELUXE are replaceable? Looking to see if higher-quality antennas are available to buy.


they are, and aside from the stock ones having long leads they are not that good.
i scavenged an antenna out of ye olde parts bin and it works much better.
Also one antenna is BT, one is Wifi. If you arent using BT you dont need to buy 2 antennas.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghjjf*
> 
> sg05, msi z77 itx, and a h80 on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of concerned about the gpu and h80, but i've seen it done, so i'm cautiously optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought about the crazy-priced asus board but can't really justify spending that much with Haswell so close.


No reason to be worried when Asus essentially put the same thing on the Ares II, to cool TWO 7970 GHz chips...


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Rocking it proudly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are older, I have a different mobo now, and a fan on the side, mainly for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my lil baby


Hnnnngggggggg... The SG05 is such a perfect case. I love mine so much. I just don't see how they could improve it. The width of the mobo, length of a GPU, and height of a 120mm fan.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 39 55? Nothing is that big. The horizontal steel panels are just over 18", and the verticals just over 13". The plastic panels make it look much bigger than it actually is. The case is 8 3/4" wide.
> 
> This case is smaller than the M-ATX NZXT Vulcan.


Guess you're modifying a phantom 420 then








I really was like well that is still biger than my tower xD


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Hnnnngggggggg... The SG05 is such a perfect case. I love mine so much. I just don't see how they could improve it. The width of the mobo, length of a GPU, and height of a 120mm fan.


there is quite a few improvements possible though if you have a look at the PSU relocation mods


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Guess you're modifying a phantom 420 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really was like well that is still biger than my tower xD


No it's the original Phantom full tower, which is quite a bit smaller than the 820. The original full tower is longer than tall, and is the same height as an Antec 900 mid tower, just a couple inches longer.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Guys I need your advice.









I have two designs that I am interested in pursuing right now.

Can you give me advice on choosing one or the other and any way I could improve either of them?

Similarities between both:
-mITX
-4 x 3.5" HDDs
-2 x 2.5" HDDs
-Discrete GPU
-Discrete Sound Card
-Low Profile CPU Cooler



Spoiler: Option 1



*Pizza Box Mk 3*



*Size:*
(344.76 mm) * (365.75 mm) * (69.5 mm) = 8.76 liters

*Features:*
-Pico-PSU
-Limited to <10.5" GPU

*Thoughts:*
I do like this design and the fact that it would be considered uSFF by most people. Because of the lack of Z height, I can easily fit this in my backpack and take around with me.
Caters to size above all else.
I already own an HD 7790 so it would fit within this power profile and physical dimension limitations.



or


Spoiler: Option 2



*SG05 XL*



*Size:*
(396.54 mm) * (230.81 mm) * (150.01 mm) = 13.73L

*Features*
-ATX PSU (or SFX)
-Fits any size GPU. (Close to 380mm of space)
-3 x 5.25" drive bays (more on this later).

*Thoughts:*
A bit larger than the SG05 in every way.
The 3 x 5.25" bays allow me to fit a 4 or 5 bay hot swap unit in the front to fit my 3.5" HDDs and have them be easily accessible. A set of 3 bays can also be converted to a 120mm fan mount giving me 200mm of length for a 120 Rad if I so choose.
The 2 x 2.5" bays are located at the bottom of the 5.25" bays so even if the 5.25" bays are removed for a radiator, there are still proper mounts for 2 x 2.5"
Even with the larger dimensions, the CPU height is still around the same as the Pizza Box.
Seems much more "future-proof".



Thanks guys!


----------



## WALSRU

First one all the way, I don't really see the point in the second as the components will be the same and future components will likely be a similar size. We will have to deem you king of the SFF club with your sub 9 liter case.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Got my parts in








getting ready to build now


----------



## HPE1000

Nice, similar build to mine


----------



## Ribozyme

Node 304 build with noctua nh d14 and asus 670 incoming, hope to join this club soon


----------



## HPE1000

How is a d14 and gpu supposed to fit on a mini itx board?









Maybe p8z77i deluxe

edit: guess so


----------



## CSCoder4ever

This is where the prodigy would come in handy







lol


----------



## HPE1000

NEVER!!!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

as I said in the upgrade thread, get a switch 810, keep it for a few months, then sell it and get a prodigy, it won't seem quite so large anymore


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> as I said in the upgrade thread, get a switch 810, keep it for a few months, then sell it and get a prodigy, it won't seem quite so large anymore


I have enough trouble staring at my brothers cooler master storm enforcer.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I guess I'm not a real SFF enthusiast then.

Because my mini tower was a Switch 810... housing an m-atx

and my new mini tower is my prodigy... housing the ITX... lol

I seem to get the huge cases









though depending on what AMD releases... I might go sugo next build


----------



## Nuzart

Just Curious, how many people here are waiting on the ncase M1?


----------



## BahamutZer0

I would love to have that case but I wasn't ready to postpone my build another 6 months. Not to say I couldn't transplant to it later


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Just Curious, how many people here are waiting on the ncase M1?


I might get it, I just dont know yet, cannot remember, are there any 3.5" desktop drive options on it?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How is a d14 and gpu supposed to fit on a mini itx board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe p8z77i deluxe
> 
> edit: guess so


Do you know what case that setup was put in? I'm looking to do something similar.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> I would love to have that case but I wasn't ready to postpone my build another 6 months. Not to say I couldn't transplant to it later


Well my node build is completed, but knowing me I upgrade with every release... might as well start planning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might get it, I just dont know yet, cannot remember, are there any 3.5" desktop drive options on it?


Yup, quite a few depending your choice of layout.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Do you know what case that setup was put in? I'm looking to do something similar.


I'm about to put this combo in a node 304, just waiting for my parts to arrive. Except for the prodigy I don't think there are many options. Please enlighten me.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Just Curious, how many people here are waiting on the ncase M1?


I was interested, donated, and tried to contribute to the discussion thread. This because I saw the pretty renders with the 240 rad and admire the goal of having a full aluminium anodised enclosure. But when I started planning parts for a watercooling setup I realised it's not going to be easy to install the rad. This since it's going to have to be ports down over the motherboard. I voiced my concerns, and Necere basically just answered that it will be a challenge. I know about challenge since I have a full CPU+GPU loop in my FT03-mini which internally is smaller than the M1 and for which I had to make a custom 55 degree angle rotary. I'm prepared to do that kind of thing again, but I don't want to be doing keyhole surgery. So I decided to wait until I see them successfully install a 240 rad in the M1 prototype. There's also very little space for internal reservoir, and the Tecnofront Nano suggested in the renders is discontinued.

In the meantime I saw that our own fellow SFF-enthusiast SheLovedE was making a limited production run of his case that won mod of the month. Now this is a 14.5 liter case with place for 3x120 worth of rad space and room for a proper pump and top with reservoir. It's maybe not as refined as the M1 might turn out, but it checks all the other boxes, is proven to work, available now and I think it looks cool and different. So I ordered one of those and looking forward to building with it.

So I'm not waiting on the M1 anymore, but might buy one anyway because it looks smart and is small


----------



## HPE1000

My hard drive got here today









Copying data over like a fool because I don't like doing normal data backup, that might change in the near future, but I don't want to really buy an external hdd because I am about to buy a 3ds xl


----------



## nz3777

Does this apply to be in the club? Iam doing this build for my daughter and wife, theres gonna be a closed loop cooler on there by next week.Amd a10 5800k gonna try it out with the radein 6870 and see how well it does for them


----------



## nz3777




----------



## HPE1000

Yes it does









What cables are those? They look nice


----------



## nz3777




----------



## nz3777

Ah Thank u sir...... They are the (mod right cables) picked em up from microcenter a while ago


----------



## nz3777

Any suggestions what kind of psu I can use on there guys? looking for something modular 4 sure-full modular as a matter of fact....As far as power requirments what will I need to run 1 radeon 6870 with this little bad boy? Asrock fm2 board,a-10 5800k apu....was thinking something like 550 watts-600watts?


----------



## HPE1000

Should only need a 500 in there probably.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## nz3777

500 watts>? Well iam sure that schouldnt be a problem to find iam just curious does it have to be itx certified or any size should mount on there? Iam gonna take a look at a few corsair models,maybe kingwin?


----------



## HPE1000

The CM elite 120 you have fits a standard power supply so any will do.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> 500 watts>? Well iam sure that schouldnt be a problem to find iam just curious does it have to be itx certified or any size should mount on there? Iam gonna take a look at a few corsair models,maybe kingwin?


Takes ATX sized PSUs, choose from this list







http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


----------



## maarten12100

Do we actually have a max volume so one could easily say whether their case is considered matx/mitx?
I have a pretty big yet relatively flat case coming which will house a monsterous system, in terms of volume but in terms of what I will house in it I don't think it is permissible.
13.3 cm, 43.2 cm, 46.7 cm


----------



## Tator Tot

It has a size restriction on it.

The PSU cannot be longer than 170mm; but that will be most units. Only some oddities like the old PC Power & Cooling SIlencer's as well as some Enermax units would be too long.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Do we actually have a max volume so one could easily say whether their case is considered matx/mitx? ... 13.3 cm, 43.2 cm, 46.7 cm


micro-ATX and mini-ITX are motherboard form factors, not case volume definitions. That's been a point of contention in this thread before. The subforum is called SFF which has an official definition by Intel of sub-20 liters. But historically people have been posting in this thread and in this subforum with up to 40 liter cases. Your dimensions indicate a 26 liter case so that's small enough.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well good to know I'm sorta welcome here... (am I?) lol


----------



## nz3777

Thank you WISK! +1 REP


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> micro-ATX and mini-ITX are motherboard form factors, not case volume definitions. That's been a point of contention in this thread before. The subforum is called SFF which has an official definition by Intel of sub-20 liters. But historically people have been posting in this thread and in this subforum with up to 40 liter cases. Your dimensions indicate a 26 liter case so that's small enough.


Good to know well I have a sub 20L in the work too nice that both are accepted.


----------



## akromatic

the CM elite can fit some rather long PSUs unless you need 1000w i'm sure majority of the PSUs will fit alright. i have a seasonic X-750 in mine


----------



## nz3777

Ok a guy just scared the hell outta me!!! He said to watch out my motherboard has a high rate of vrm failure plus I have no airflow on my case! What should I do? I can exchange the board for a different 1 if needed but I was thinking if I mounted a decent size fan to cool vrm I should be ok? I don't plan on overclocking this apu so heat schouldnt be an issue if things are done correctly-what do u guys think? He also said some of them actually caught on fire which can NEVER be a good thing, I have a 5 year old kid in the house I cant have that kind of hazard laying around u know?


----------



## nz3777

The motherboard in question is................... Asrock-FM2A75M-ITX


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> The motherboard in question is................... Asrock-FM2A75M-ITX


That can actually happen with any mobo; I wouldn't worry about it to much myself. I would make sure to have a fan for ventilation around the socket and board in general though.


----------



## akromatic

these boards are indeed known to flame up but if you have decent precaution they will live as mine did.

just place some heatsinks on the VRMs and undervolt the processor, the CM elite has a 120mm fan from the drive cage so you can use that for additional air for the board and position the side fan as exhaust


----------



## nz3777

Oh if its 1 thing I have plenty of is fans that's 4 sure! I will add some fans to the vrms like u guys are saying and keep an eye on the temps see how it does- thank u I feel a little better now lol


----------



## funfortehfun

TPU released their review of the Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II Mini - the card is probably quite good (minus the scary possibility of an RMA), seeing they gave it a 9.7/10.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_Mini/1.html


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> TPU released their review of the Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II Mini - the card is probably quite good (minus the scary possibility of an RMA), seeing they gave it a 9.7/10.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_Mini/1.html


Not really an achievement in my eyes.
Since the normal gtx670 is the same length once you remove the cooler if this card had been low profile I would've been very interested in buying one


----------



## WALSRU

Cooler than reference, quieter, and boosts farther. That thing is pure win!


----------



## ghjjf

got my sg05 together, very awesome

temps are great - h80 push/pull keeps my 2500k at 4.8 ghz 1.44v at around 64C prime95







plus my old board could only do 4.5 ghz, so I'm liking this msi board a lot. 4.9 and 5.0 seem like no go though.

having a tough time with the 3.5 inch drive, have it just floating on some cables below the psu currently. can't get it anywhere else, top is occupied by the h80 tubes







i'll just drill out some holes so I can keep it mounted under the psu


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> TPU released their review of the Asus GTX *680* DirectCU II Mini - the card is probably quite good (minus the scary possibility of an RMA), seeing they gave it a 9.7/10.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_Mini/1.html


don't you mean 670?


----------



## funfortehfun

Whoops...corrected.


----------



## nz3777

What do u guys think looks better the 6970? or.....


----------



## nz3777

The 6870?


----------



## 161029

6970.


----------



## longroadtrip

Definitely the 6970...Not a fan of that HIS cooler...


----------



## TheNutter

Guys Im searching for the smallest micro atx case, goal is to make powerful and quiet machine. I was thinking about the Temjin TJ08-E or the Define Mini.
Any recommendations?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Smallest m-atx case? the Define mini is largest m-atx I believe?

if you want smaller, Go Sugo SG09/SG10, they're smaller than a prodigy.


----------



## nz3777

I guess I could swing that, ill just buy another 6870 and use em in crossfire and ill give the 6970 to them! Thanks chief:thumb:


----------



## MiiX

Fractal Core 1000 is small aswell. I like mine


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Fractal Core 1000 is small aswell. I like mine


How could I forget








They both offer about the same amount of expansion anyways.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I guess I could swing that, ill just buy another 6870 and use em in crossfire and ill give the 6970 to them! Thanks chief:thumb:


Why not buy a single 7950? that'd be a step up from both.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> How could I forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both offer about the same amount of expansion anyways.


And if my plans go as i want, there will be a Monsta 360 in it


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> And if my plans go as i want, there will be a Monsta 360 in it


good luck, because the only place to stuff something like that would be the front... and the case is just 350-ish tall


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Smallest m-atx case? the Define mini is largest m-atx I believe?
> 
> if you want smaller, Go Sugo SG09/SG10, they're smaller than a prodigy.


TJ08-E is small as well.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> And if my plans go as i want, there will be a Monsta 360 in it


I'm not using Monstas, but my Mini Phantom will be holding a 240 and a 360, maybe even another 120 later if I can fit it







.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> good luck, because the only place to stuff something like that would be the front... and the case is just 350-ish tall


Ye in the front...















Top is 380+mm inside. Monsta: 397mm.
32mm space in the front, and an open back cause of the PSU.
PSU will be placed at the front.

My only problem is: My current GPU is 8-12mm to long to fit the PSU in the front.

Then you would as where to fit the pump and the res, right? Well, pump is no problem, as I will be using the Apogee Drive if i dont get a GTX670, with the res placed at the back.
If i get a GTX670, the pump and res will be placed at the bottom of the case.

Most of it is planned, but pocket wont accept the deal :\


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Ye in the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top is 380+mm inside. Monsta: 397mm.
> 32mm space in the front, and an open back cause of the PSU.
> PSU will be placed at the front.
> 
> My only problem is: My current GPU is 8-12mm to long to fit the PSU in the front.
> 
> Then you would as where to fit the pump and the res, right? Well, pump is no problem, as I will be using the Apogee Drive if i dont get a GTX670, with the res placed at the back.
> If i get a GTX670, the pump and res will be placed at the bottom of the case.
> 
> Most of it is planned, but pocket wont accept the deal :\


I have an Apogee Drive II and an H220 as well; both are excellent units.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Smallest m-atx case? the Define mini is largest m-atx I believe?
> 
> if you want smaller, Go Sugo SG09/SG10, they're smaller than a prodigy.


smallest MATX belongs to SG03/04 IMO, its a tad smaller then the 09/10


----------



## Betsy601

Oh yeah, how bout all the horsepower in my sig crammed into a SG04?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNutter*
> 
> Guys Im searching for the smallest micro atx case, goal is to make powerful and quiet machine. I was thinking about the Temjin TJ08-E or the Define Mini.
> Any recommendations?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> smallest MATX belongs to SG03/04 IMO, its a tad smaller then the 09/10


I guess there's an unspoken qualifier here? Because none of the named cases are anywhere close to the "smallest MATX case." TJ08-E is 30L, SG09 is 23L, SG03 is 22.5L... You want the smallest, newegg has a whole category of slim MATX cases, like this one (10.5L). But of course, you want to be able to use non-low-profile cards... so how about the IN WIN BK-series (12.4L)? PSU is SFX, and cooling isn't great, but you _did_ ask for the smallest...


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> I guess there's an unspoken qualifier here? Because none of the named cases are anywhere close to the "smallest MATX case." TJ08-E is 30L, SG09 is 23L, SG03 is 22.5L... You want the smallest, newegg has a whole category of slim MATX cases, like this one (10.5L). But of course, you want to be able to use non-low-profile cards... so how about the IN WIN BK-series (12.4L)? PSU is SFX, and cooling isn't great, but you _did_ ask for the smallest...


well i guess it wasnt clear, i was under the impression of a fully capable matx that has access to all 4 full sized PCI slots with a standard ATX PSU so you can run SLI/CF rather then itx wanna be matx cases


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Betsy601*
> 
> Oh yeah, how bout all the horsepower in my sig crammed into a SG04?


idk about you but i've crammed a 5870CF system with i7 920 overclocked to 4ghz in a SG03


----------



## Scorpion49

So I'm back to the SFF club with a new PS07. I don't like the front as much as the TJ08 but I like the 120mm fan mounts better.

Hardware:

i5-2500
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
8GB DDR3
NZXT Respire T40
Samsung 830 128GB
500GB Seagate barracuda
Asus GTX Titan
NZXT Hale90 850W PSU
Gentle Typhoon AP45's all around

The board and CPU are cheap holdovers until haswell is released and I can upgrade to a better mATX board. I do have the 2500 at 4.2ghz with some BCLK and turning up the turbo multi's, it stays around 4.0 most of the time if all the cores are loaded.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I'm back to the SFF club with a new PS07. I don't like the front as much as the TJ08 but I like the 120mm fan mounts better.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> i5-2500
> Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
> 8GB DDR3
> NZXT Respire T40
> Samsung 830 128GB
> 500GB Seagate barracuda
> Asus GTX Titan
> NZXT Hale90 850W PSU
> Gentle Typhoon AP45's all around
> 
> The board and CPU are cheap holdovers until haswell is released and I can upgrade to a better mATX board. I do have the 2500 at 4.2ghz with some BCLK and turning up the turbo multi's, it stays around 4.0 most of the time if all the cores are loaded.


Tell me why the 830 and not the 840 I'm looking for a ssd towards my build and I know what to chose I know it uses tlc flash but is it that bad if you are not a heavy user thanks in advance (sorry can not use spoilers on mobile)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Tell me why the 830 and not the 840 I'm looking for a ssd towards my build and I know what to chose I know it uses tlc flash but is it that bad if you are not a heavy user thanks in advance


I've had it since it was new, thats why







I also have an 840 250GB but it is for sale, I don't need it.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've had it since it was new, thats why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an 840 250GB but it is for sale, I don't need it.


Oh I see but should I go for a 840 with tlc flash and all or just shell out for the pro


----------



## MoMurda

Just ordered an old FragBox case, hopefully be able to mod some WCing in it, and maybe put in a shuttle PSU or the SFX Silverstone modular 450w PSU in it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Oh I see but should I go for a 840 with tlc flash and all or just shell out for the pro


The 840 Pro is significantly better than the regular 840. Likewise, the 830 is superior to the 840 non-Pro models. 840 regular is more of a mainstream SSD rather than a high performance one.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The 840 Pro is significantly better than the regular 840. Likewise, the 830 is superior to the 840 non-Pro models. 840 regular is more of a mainstream SSD rather than a high performance one.


Alright then thanks I guess I will just go and get the 840 pro


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I'm back to the SFF club with a new PS07. I don't like the front as much as the TJ08 but I like the 120mm fan mounts better.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> i5-2500
> Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
> 8GB DDR3
> NZXT Respire T40
> Samsung 830 128GB
> 500GB Seagate barracuda
> Asus GTX Titan
> NZXT Hale90 850W PSU
> Gentle Typhoon AP45's all around
> Snip


I think we definitely need to see a few more pictures of this, looks nice and clean.


----------



## sivoloc

Can i join this club?










2500k @ 4,9 ghz!
P8Z77-I Deluxe
16gb Vengeance
120gb Agility 3
GTX 680
Custom WC loop!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I think we definitely need to see a few more pictures of this, looks nice and clean.


Sure, I'll take some more when I get home from work today.


----------



## mayhemlee

I7-3770k @ 4.3giggles
H100 or H80 depending on case
16gb Corsair
Evga 680 Sig Edition
Samsung SSD
WD Black + WD Green

Bitfenix Prodigy & Fractal Node 304


----------



## shALKE

Hey guys,

I'm facing a big dilemma, I'm struggling to go for a small compact case









My PC Spects:

CPU i7 3770k 3.5GHz, with Cooler Master Seidon 120M
MB Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 (Micro ATX Form Factor; 24.4cm x 24.4cm)
Gainward GTX 570 1.28GB DDR5 320bit GLH (267mm x 112mm)
Corsair Vengance 16GB DDR3 1600 CL9 XPS
HDD WD 1TB Sata 3 7200RPM 64MB Caviar Black
PSU Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 850W (150 x 180 x 86 mm)

I really wanted to have it fitted to the Prodigy, but that's to small.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## HPE1000

The prodigy is a mini itx case, the motherboard you have is micro atx , not going to happen, unless you mod the prodigy up like crazy.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayhemlee*
> 
> I7-3770k @ 4.3giggles
> H100 or H80 depending on case
> 16gb Corsair
> Evga 680 Sig Edition
> Samsung SSD
> WD Black + WD Green
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy & Fractal Node 304
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Like the node build, what are the GPU temps like?


----------



## HPE1000

Never thought I would like this case so much, it's just so simple and clean.


----------



## shALKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Like the node build, what are the GPU temps like?


Around 70ish, full load 75 in benchmark.

But I plan to change it anyway. Maybe a 680.


----------



## longroadtrip

Getting there...


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Getting there...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking great man, I love what you did with the PSU bay.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Getting there...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

What tubing is in there longroadtrip? Shaping up nicely!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Looking great man, I love what you did with the PSU bay.


Thanks! I still have a little bit of work to do on the acrylic, but it is almost finished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good.


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> What tubing is in there longroadtrip? Shaping up nicely!


Thanks Shadow! I'm using 3/8" x 1/2" Advanced LRT. Decided to go with that and Mayhems pastel white for this one. Normally don't do smaller tubing, but I thought it would fit in well with this build.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks Shadow! I'm using 3/8" x 1/2" Advanced LRT. Decided to go with that and Mayhems pastel white for this one. Normally don't do smaller tubing, but I thought it would fit in well with this build.


Welcome! do you happen to know the difference between the LRT advanced and just the regular LRT?


----------



## MiiX

Advanced has less problems with clouding and plasticizing, according to the forum as far as I understand


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Welcome! do you happen to know the difference between the LRT advanced and just the regular LRT?


Yeah..the advanced is a newer release...The original LRT had real bad plasticizer issues and was recalled from most stores. The new Advanced LRT is supposed to have pretty much taken care of that.


----------



## mayhemlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Like the node build, what are the GPU temps like?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shALKE*
> 
> Around 70ish, full load 75 in benchmark.
> 
> But I plan to change it anyway. Maybe a 680.


With the 680 i was seeing low-mid 60's. Depends on if you want cooling.... or less noise.

My concern was the ambient heat coming off the back of 680pcb & straight into the H80 was making cpu temps toasty @ 4.3 giggles with the silent fans.

Currently have a 660 and I5-3470 in the Node304 now, Perfect small power build as 660 is 580 equiv


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yeah..the advanced is a newer release...The original LRT had real bad plasticizer issues and was recalled from most stores. The new Advanced LRT is supposed to have pretty much taken care of that.


Great to know, thanks!


----------



## tigim101

Can anyone tell me the total weight of an sg05/06 build? With mobo CPU graphics HDD. Thanks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the total weight of an sg05/06 build? With mobo CPU graphics HDD. Thanks.


I will weigh mine in a second.


----------



## HPE1000

Mine is 12.6lbs.


----------



## HPE1000

*Double post*


----------



## Kourin

I'm not sure if I qualify for this thread as my GPU is in desperate need of an upgrade, but I will be doing so right away as soon as more funds become available in the summer. I'm currently considering either the PCS 7870 Tahiti LE EZ Edition or the Sapphire 7870 XT. Until then however I'm stuck with this:

*CPU: Phenom II x6 1045t* (2 cores disabled, overclocked to 3.6 GHz)(I would go higher, but I don't want to on the stock cooler. It's not too bad though considering I peak at only 50-52C core temp on P95)
*CPU Cooler: Stock*








*MB: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3*
*GPU: Radeon HD 2400 XT* (overclocked core:825MHz, Mem: 450 MHz)(I wanted to overclock it further, but it crashes at higher frequencies and I can't adjust voltage







. I honestly don't care about this card anymore so if someone can point me in the direction of a how to for suicide GPU overclocks or voltage mods, that'd be great







. I don't feel right playing games on a GPU that gets beaten on benchmarks by intel integrated graphics...)
*RAM: 4GB Adata Gaming Series* ( DDR3, 2x 2GB, 1333MHz Cas 9)(Got it cheap from the OCN market for $20. I know It's not the best RAM, but I was on a very strict budget)
*PSU: Corsair Builder Series CX430*
HDD: Some ancient Sata II 250GB 7200 rpm HDD I salvaged off an old computer.
Optical: Ancient Pata DVD/CD-RW salvaged off an old computer
Case: Same boat as the above two... It's a micro-ATX, I promise.

I'd post pictures, but I'm embarrassed by my very poor, very ghetto setup.









Edit: forgot the RAM


----------



## Nuzart

What case?


----------



## soundx98

Pics are great. just post good ones


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll be posting (hopefully) better pics of my PS07 updated build tomorrow, gotta pick up the rest of the parts from the post office in the morning.

What it is now:
-Pentium G840 (lol)
-Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H (first gen 1155, no USB 3.0, etc)
- 8GB (2x4) G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
- Asus GTX Titan
- NZXT Respire T40
- 128GB Samsung 830
- 500GB Seagate 7200.12

What it is going to be:
- i7 3770k
- Gigabyte G1.sniper M3
- 16GB (4x4) G-skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
- Asus GTX Titan
- Megahalems Blue
- 128GB Samsung 830
- 2TB Seagate 7200.14



Spoiler: Current Pic


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I'm not sure if I qualify for this thread as my GPU is in desperate need of an upgrade, but I will be doing so right away as soon as more funds become available in the summer. I'm currently considering either the PCS 7870 Tahiti LE EZ Edition or the Sapphire 7870 XT. Until then however I'm stuck with this:
> 
> *CPU: Phenom II x6 1045t* (2 cores disabled, overclocked to 3.6 GHz)(I would go higher, but I don't want to on the stock cooler. It's not too bad though considering I peak at only 50-52C core temp on P95)
> *CPU Cooler: Stock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MB: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3*
> *GPU: Radeon HD 2400 XT* (overclocked core:825MHz, Mem: 450 MHz)(I wanted to overclock it further, but it crashes at higher frequencies and I can't adjust voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly don't care about this card anymore so if someone can point me in the direction of a how to for suicide GPU overclocks or voltage mods, that'd be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't feel right playing games on a GPU that gets beaten on benchmarks by intel integrated graphics...)
> *RAM: 4GB Adata Gaming Series* ( DDR3, 2x 2GB, 1333MHz Cas 9)(Got it cheap from the OCN market for $20. I know It's not the best RAM, but I was on a very strict budget)
> *PSU: Corsair Builder Series CX430*
> HDD: Some ancient Sata II 250GB 7200 rpm HDD I salvaged off an old computer.
> Optical: Ancient Pata DVD/CD-RW salvaged off an old computer
> Case: Same boat as the above two... It's a micro-ATX, I promise.
> 
> I'd post pictures, but I'm embarrassed by my very poor, very ghetto setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot the RAM


We all started with those kind of rigs nothing to worry about.


----------



## akaNaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Can someone tell me where to get these cables?? I've been searching and I can't find any







...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I'm not sure if I qualify for this thread as my GPU is in desperate need of an upgrade, but I will be doing so right away as soon as more funds become available in the summer. I'm currently considering either the PCS 7870 Tahiti LE EZ Edition or the Sapphire 7870 XT. Until then however I'm stuck with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU: Phenom II x6 1045t* (2 cores disabled, overclocked to 3.6 GHz)(I would go higher, but I don't want to on the stock cooler. It's not too bad though considering I peak at only 50-52C core temp on P95)
> *CPU Cooler: Stock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MB: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3*
> *GPU: Radeon HD 2400 XT* (overclocked core:825MHz, Mem: 450 MHz)(I wanted to overclock it further, but it crashes at higher frequencies and I can't adjust voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly don't care about this card anymore so if someone can point me in the direction of a how to for suicide GPU overclocks or voltage mods, that'd be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't feel right playing games on a GPU that gets beaten on benchmarks by intel integrated graphics...)
> *RAM: 4GB Adata Gaming Series* ( DDR3, 2x 2GB, 1333MHz Cas 9)(Got it cheap from the OCN market for $20. I know It's not the best RAM, but I was on a very strict budget)
> *PSU: Corsair Builder Series CX430*
> HDD: Some ancient Sata II 250GB 7200 rpm HDD I salvaged off an old computer.
> Optical: Ancient Pata DVD/CD-RW salvaged off an old computer
> Case: Same boat as the above two... It's a micro-ATX, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post pictures, but I'm embarrassed by my very poor, very ghetto setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot the RAM


We really need pics now. I wanna see this thing, I love pieced together builds! Honestly all you really need is a better heatsink if you want to OC more, GPU, and maybe a hard drive and it would be a solid little machine.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I'd like to submit my computer! I'm in love with my case. The FT03T is simple and sexy.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I'd like to submit my computer! I'm in love with my case. The FT03T is simple and sexy.


Got some pics with that awesome 50D?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got some pics with that awesome 50D?


My Flickr link still works







I haven't taken photos in the longest time though. I need to upgrade my sig though. Running a 7D now, but Im downgrading to a 60D since I don't take photos much anymore and I could use the extra $300.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> My Flickr link still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't taken photos in the longest time though. I need to upgrade my sig though. Running a 7D now, but Im downgrading to a 60D since I don't take photos much anymore and I could use the extra $300.


I made the same move awhile back 7D to 60D and have been very happy. If your not a sports or action shooter the 60D seems to perform the same as the 7D. The flippy screen is actually nice sometimes.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> What it is now:
> -Pentium G840 (lol)
> ...
> - Asus GTX Titan


There's something incredibly awesome about that. I'd almost be tempted to leave it that way, just to see the kind of reactions you get.

Also I want in the club! I put my node build together a few weeks ago, but just got my 670 this week.


Spoiler: Le Pics!
























I'm seriously impressed with how quiet the blower on my 670 is. Up until ~60% it's barely even audible.

I was kind of hesitant about the fan noise since I was coming from a Twin Frozr card, but as it turns out, my rig is actually even quieter now that my rad/case fans don't have to run full blast to exhaust the extra heat from the GPU.

I've been running full tower SLI rigs for years but I think I'm a SFF convert. I seriously love how sleek, compact and quiet this thing is


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> There's something incredibly awesome about that. I'd almost be tempted to leave it that way, just to see the kind of reactions you get.


GPU bottleneck galore... check it out: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374939

Anyways, I updated my machine today. Pics as promised:


Spoiler: build


----------



## StevenT

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> There's something incredibly awesome about that. I'd almost be tempted to leave it that way, just to see the kind of reactions you get.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU bottleneck galore... check it out: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374939
> 
> Anyways, I updated my machine today. Pics as promised:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: build
Click to expand...





OMG nice configuration, also good gentle typhoon fans here


----------



## ElectroDani

Don't miss my first prodigy modding.
Check out to see more


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/E...4-43aa-9298-1ee3009f3fd9_zpsf1ba15c9.jpg.htmlhttp://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/36_zps9f8e3ab3.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/31_zps0d207da7.jpg.html



http://www.overclock.net/t/1381528/prodigy-build-log-project-stellow-by-electrodani


----------



## WALSRU

^Color me interested!


----------



## Spotswood

Ugh. Please, no more prodigy builds in this thread.Hmmm...I thought this was a microITX only thread.









Carry on....


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroDani*
> 
> Don't miss my first prodigy modding.
> Check out to see more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/E...4-43aa-9298-1ee3009f3fd9_zpsf1ba15c9.jpg.htmlhttp://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/36_zps9f8e3ab3.jpg.html
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/31_zps0d207da7.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1381528/prodigy-build-log-project-stellow-by-electrodani


I do want the prodigy now....


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Ugh. Please, no more prodigy builds in this thread.Hmmm...I thought this was a microITX only thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on....





mATX


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX


I love my RIVG!!!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I love my RIVG!!!


Ya me to!, but might be getting rid of it depending on what case i choose for my next build.. (350D or RV04)


----------



## Pebruska

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX





Nice








But if i were you, i'd just change that rear rad to thicker one and use only one set of fans, that way you'd get even better temps and it would be little quieter, but that's just me


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if i were you, i'd just change that rear rad to thicker one and use only one set of fans, that way you'd get even better temps and it would be little quieter, but that's just me


my temps are really good, 32 degrees on gtx690 (35-36 when playing crysis3







) and about 40 degrees on my 3930k @4Ghz ... and my AP15s are near silent









but ya no more moneys going into this case im switching cases in the summer most likely as said in my above post.


----------



## Stiltz85

Thinking about building another M-ATX computer. I still have an ASRock X79 Extreme-4 M sitting around and was thinking about getting an i7-3820 for it and finding some cheap ram, Would that be overkill for a media system? Should I just get a new Mobo/CPU?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Thinking about building another M-ATX computer. I still have an ASRock X79 Extreme-4 M sitting around and was thinking about getting an i7-3820 for it and finding some cheap ram, Would that be overkill for a media system? Should I just get a new Mobo/CPU?


depends if buying a new mobo/cpu is cheaper then just buying 3820, this is OCN nothing is overkill!!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroDani*
> 
> Don't miss my first prodigy modding.
> Check out to see more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/E...4-43aa-9298-1ee3009f3fd9_zpsf1ba15c9.jpg.htmlhttp://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/36_zps9f8e3ab3.jpg.html
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/31_zps0d207da7.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1381528/prodigy-build-log-project-stellow-by-electrodani


Finally, somebody's using all that space in a Prodigy. I always knew it was hilariously large for mITX, but fitting an ATX board in there? Holy crap.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> my temps are really good, 32 degrees on gtx690 (35-36 when playing crysis3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and about 40 degrees on my 3930k @4Ghz ... and my AP15s are near silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ya no more moneys going into this case im switching cases in the summer most likely as said in my above post.


WHAT? How huge is that other rad? I thought that was maybe other 240 at the front.
But you know, "there's no such thing as too much rad"


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Finally, somebody's using all that space in a Prodigy. I always knew it was hilariously large for mITX, but fitting an ATX board in there? Holy crap.


Tell me about it. My M-ATX Phantom is only slightly larger than a prodigy







.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> WHAT? How huge is that other rad? I thought that was maybe other 240 at the front.
> But you know, "there's no such thing as too much rad"


My second rad in the drive bays is a Black Ice GTX Gen Two Xtreme 240


















But ya i could put more rad in my case but it would affect the appearance of the tube layout


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Finally, somebody's using all that space in a Prodigy. I always knew it was hilariously large for mITX, but fitting an ATX board in there? Holy crap.


Its been done just like that already... But its a really good mod, I like seeing people not afraid to cut up cases.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its been done just like that already... But its a really good mod, I like seeing people not afraid to cut up cases.


Yep not really an superb achievement or something if it has the space you can fit it principle.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Oh hey, I belong here









Running a 2600k @ 4.5 GHz on a Maximus IV Gene Z with a HD5850 and 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM. Cooled with a Corsair H60 in Push/Pull. All inside an FT03-T case!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> GPU bottleneck galore... check it out: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374939
> 
> Anyways, I updated my machine today. Pics as promised:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: build


Really clean rig you have there. I'm liking the green extensions.


----------



## dsmwookie

Do any cases exist in the Micro/Mini form factor that can hold about 720 worth of radiator capacity. I really would love a dual gpu setup that runs nice and cool that is quite small.


----------



## Nuzart

Not sure how many of you care, but I'm pretty surprised at the size of the Ncase M1.

Just FYI:



http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36793-TJ08-1-vs-PC-Q11-vs-NCASE-M1-vs-Node-304-1-vs-SG05


----------



## WALSRU

As in it's bigger than you expected? The NCase is capable of fitting a dual rad, an relatively large top down aircooler, or even an ATX PSU.

I really think it's the perfect layout, so perfect I already started designing my acrylic case before I heard of the M1 and the layouts are very similar.


----------



## nablator

Yes, the only time i love to say: mine is the smallest^^


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nablator*
> 
> Yes, the only time i love to say: mine is the smallest^^


Not for long, you're not


----------



## GoldenTree

Has anyone heard of the corsair 350D looks nice but it does not have the mesh top like the 900D check it out here http://www.overclock.net/t/1382391/tpu-corsair-obsidian-350d-m-atx-chassis-pictured/0_50


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Has anyone heard of the corsair 350D looks nice but it does not have the mesh top like the 900D check it out here http://www.overclock.net/t/1382391/tpu-corsair-obsidian-350d-m-atx-chassis-pictured/0_50


Looks pretty sweet, I found a watercooled one during a quick google search.


JK Not sure this is a 350D


----------



## MiiX

Uhm, that is a Silversone case?...
EDIT
Well, its a RV03 case.
Original post with picture
Rig link


----------



## Stiltz85

Not sure, I looked at the source of the image and it is in a 350D thread, I could not find the post so I am not sure what case it is exactly but I still like it lol.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> As in it's bigger than you expected? The NCase is capable of fitting a dual rad, an relatively large top down aircooler, or even an ATX PSU.
> 
> I really think it's the perfect layout, so perfect I already started designing my acrylic case before I heard of the M1 and the layouts are very similar.


No no, other way, I didn't realise it was that small. I knew all the features before, just seeing it in comparison to my node makes me want it even more.


----------



## vangsfreaken

sg05-owners! a few questions before i make any orders...
1. would the sg05 be able to fit a h80i in the front if i remove the stuff in the top?
2. what about my ax 860? will there be room for it?
3. never built m-itx, how would temps be with a 2600k (with said h80i) and a xfx 7950? (if it fits, of course)
just have to make sure it will work before i dive into m-itx


----------



## MiiX

Case can just fit a SFX PSU (Much smaller than ATX)
Im pretty sure H80 will fit as a H70 fits.
For the CPU, just about what a normal ATX system would be, it all depends on the clock, airflow, etc. I wont belive it will go up more than 5*C
Case will only fit up to 25.4cm GPU's


----------



## HPE1000

There was someone who did put an atx psu in theirs, I wasn't a huge fan, you should be using the sfx one included.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Case can just fit a SFX PSU (Much smaller than ATX)
> Im pretty sure H80 will fit as a H70 fits.
> For the CPU, just about what a normal ATX system would be, it all depends on the clock, airflow, etc. I wont belive it will go up more than 5*C
> *Case will only fit up to 25.4cm GPU's*


no sg05 for me then...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There was someone who did put an atx psu in theirs, I wasn't a huge fan, you should be using the sfx one included.


i was going to buy the one with the included 300 watt, and give the psu to my mom... i was gonna use custom cables og the 860 of course







but if it cant fint the gpu, it doesn't matter








EDIT: oh, didn't realise i needed such awful cuts in the back...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> no sg05 for me then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to buy the one with the included 300 watt, and give the psu to my mom... i was gonna use custom cables og the 860 of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it cant fint the gpu, it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh, didn't realise i needed such awful cuts in the back...


What is wrong with ASUS's compact GTX670 mini?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> What is wrong with ASUS's compact GTX670 mini?


Maybe he's already got the 7950? Maybe he likes AMD?

Not to mention a regular 680 fits (and therefore a regular 670). As neat as the card may be, the short PCB isn't necessary for the SG05.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Case will only fit up to 25.4cm GPU's


Not true. Internal length of SG05 is exactly *26.2*cm, and coincidentally the specs of the XFX7950 are: _Card Dimension (cm) : *26.2* x 11.12 x 3.81_


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Not true. Internal length of SG05 is exactly *26.2*cm, and coincidentally the specs of the XFX7950 are: _Card Dimension (cm) : *26.2* x 11.12 x 3.81_


I couldn't help but picture this...


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Not true. Internal length of SG05 is exactly *26.2*cm, and coincidentally the specs of the XFX7950 are: _Card Dimension (cm) : *26.2* x 11.12 x 3.81_


Then Silverstones specs are wrong >.>


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Then Silverstones specs are wrong >.>


Yes, they are. It shouldn't be too surprising that they'll underestimate so people can't complain as much when a piece doesn't fit.

As to the 7950, it's the same length as the 7970 yes? The only way you can get that to fit is if you slice the front wall, but it will be pretty flush with the case. There's a picture somewhere in this thread where someone did that. It looked kinda like racing stripes on the front of the case.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> As to the 7950, it's the same length as the 7970 yes? The only way you can get that to fit is if you slice the front wall, but it will be pretty flush with the case. There's a picture somewhere in this thread where someone did that. It looked kinda like racing stripes on the front of the case.


There's a picture on [H] of the XFX 7950 "Double D" edition where indeed the frame needed to be dremelled. So yeah, dunno if the regular one is same size, but probably the 26.2cm spec on XFX's site is wrong then.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Then Silverstones specs are wrong >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. It shouldn't be too surprising that they'll underestimate so people can't complain as much when a piece doesn't fit.
> 
> As to the 7950, it's the same length as the 7970 yes? The only way you can get that to fit is if you slice the front wall, but it will be pretty flush with the case. There's a picture somewhere in this thread where someone did that. It looked kinda like racing stripes on the front of the case.
Click to expand...

That was way long ago. I remember when it was first posted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up another build for this club (I think this makes my 3rd? SG05, SG03, and now another SG05...)
> 
> Well anyway, here it is
> 
> Intel i5 2500k
> Antec Khuler 620 (Scythe Slipstream Push/Pull)
> 2x4GB Corsair DDR3 1333mhz
> ASRock H67M-ITX
> XFX Radeon HD6970
> Western Digital SATAIII Caviar Blue 500gb HDD
> Crucial M4 SATAIII 64gb SSD
> Silverstone SG05 w/ 450w PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I had to cut a hole in the front of the case for the 6970, and I also had to attach the 3.5" HDD caddy under the PSU because well, it wouldn't fit anywhere else. Velcro is a life saver!
> 
> Comments? Advice?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> What is wrong with ASUS's compact GTX670 mini?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Maybe he's already got the 7950? Maybe he likes AMD?
> 
> Not to mention a regular 680 fits (and therefore a regular 670). As neat as the card may be, the short PCB isn't necessary for the SG05.


it costs money. also, i already have the 7950








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Not true. Internal length of SG05 is exactly *26.2*cm, and coincidentally the specs of the XFX7950 are: _Card Dimension (cm) : *26.2* x 11.12 x 3.81_


well... the place i bought the 7950 from says 27.5 cm







guess i'll have to google more... (unless anyone wanna measure theirs?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I couldn't help but picture this...


seems quite right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Then Silverstones specs are wrong >.>


that would be nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yes, they are. It shouldn't be too surprising that they'll underestimate so people can't complain as much when a piece doesn't fit.
> 
> As to the 7950, it's the same length as the 7970 yes? The only way you can get that to fit is if you slice the front wall, but it will be pretty flush with the case. There's a picture somewhere in this thread where someone did that. It looked kinda like racing stripes on the front of the case.


not slicing either gpu of front of case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> There's a picture on [H] of the XFX 7950 "Double D" edition where indeed the frame needed to be dremelled. So yeah, dunno if the regular one is same size, but probably the 26.2cm spec on XFX's site is wrong then.


that's a clear no for me...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> that's a clear no for me...


Yep, have to agree now looking at pictures on [H]. I know the SG05 is 26.2cm inside for sure, cos have one sitting here next to me. But 26.2cm for the GPU was from the XFXforce website, so I just presumed they would know their own stuff, but maybe it's the length of the PCB without the shroud. Or something...


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yep, have to agree now looking at pictures on [H]. I know the SG05 is 26.2cm inside for sure, cos have one sitting here next to me. But 26.2cm for the GPU was from the XFXforce website, so I just presumed they would know their own stuff, but maybe it's the length of the PCB without the shroud. Or something...


okey, new question just to finish this thing... can anyone with the sg05 remove the top cover, and take a picture with a ruler or something inside? that'll make it easy to measure if the 7950 fits


----------



## HPE1000

Hmm, it would really require me to remove the gpu to do a proper measurement I think, give me a minute to think what I am going to do


----------



## Stiltz85

AHHH!!! I cant decide!!! I am thinking about taking a GTX 580 from an old rig and my ASRock X79 Etreme-4 M and getting a CPU and some RAM to make a Lan Box...
But I can not find a case that I like, I would like a compact cube case that is easy to carry around.
Ideally I would want a Qmicra V 2 but they are impossible to find now-a-days...
Anything like it or anyone know of a Qmicra V 2 for sale?

Also I want to liquid cool it.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hmm, it would really require me to remove the gpu to do a proper measurement I think, give me a minute to think what I am going to do


that would be nice







it's your fault that i'm drooling for it, after all


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okey, new question just to finish this thing... can anyone with the sg05 remove the top cover, and take a picture with a ruler or something inside? that'll make it easy to measure if the 7950 fits


I measured it twice today already for you: 26.2cm but here's a blurry phone pic if you insist


----------



## DNytAftr

Sorry not the nicest pictures(did what i could with a measuring tape.. cant find my ruller...) but this is what i get from the front metal to the back of the i/o part of the case







Should be a tad over 26 cm


----------



## HPE1000

SORRY PEOPLE!!! LOL














see, the 670 can be pulled out the side and top, but if it was ANY longer, it wouldnt be able to, you can fit a bigger card, but you have to put it in sideways and then straighten it out, and I think the PC would have to be completely empty while you do that


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Sorry not the nicest pictures(did what i could with a measuring tape.. cant find my ruller...)


Your pics own mine, but my wooden ruler > your measuring tape








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Woo inches!


----------



## HPE1000

So, it looks like the gpu could be 3/4 of an inch longer than the gtx670 and after that, you are out of luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Your pics own mine, but my wooden ruler > your measuring tape


same here!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Your pics own mine, but my wooden ruler > your measuring tape


T__T i feel left out, everyone has wooden rullers


----------



## WiSK

10 and 3/8 inches x 2.54 = 26.3525 cm but...



Your ruler seems to only start counting after a millimetre, so... about 26.2cm then


----------



## DNytAftr

Tada! wood based ruller (ignore the lack of a tan marker.... and that the highlighter ran out halfway through >_> )



-


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Tada!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Yay now I fit in! cause' I too have a wooden ruler.

and not so much an sg05


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I measured it twice today already for you: 26.2cm but here's a blurry phone pic if you insist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Sorry not the nicest pictures(did what i could with a measuring tape.. cant find my ruller...) but this is what i get from the front metal to the back of the i/o part of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a tad over 26 cm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> SORRY PEOPLE!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, the 670 can be pulled out the side and top, but if it was ANY longer, it wouldnt be able to, you can fit a bigger card, but you have to put it in sideways and then straighten it out, and I think the PC would have to be completely empty while you do that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Your pics own mine, but my wooden ruler > your measuring tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo inches!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, it looks like the gpu could be 3/4 of an inch longer than the gtx670 and after that, you are out of luck.
> same here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> T__T i feel left out, everyone has wooden rullers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 and 3/8 inches x 2.54 = 26.3525 cm but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ruler seems to only start counting after a millimetre, so... about 26.2cm then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Tada! wood based ruller (ignore the lack of a tan marker.... and that the highlighter ran out halfway through >_> )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


well... no sg05 for me then... still, thanks everyone







this is why OCN is awesome







looks like i'm running out of options here








EDIT: that was a huge quote...fixed some spoilers


----------



## funfortehfun

This HD 7970 fits. Might get a tad hot due to the smaller amount of heatsink space that is being cooled by the fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150665


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> This HD 7970 fits. Might get a tad hot due to the smaller amount of heatsink space that is being cooled by the fans.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150665


unless the xfx 7970 is shorter than the xfx 7950 (seems unlikely) it won't fit... i measured my 7950 a couple of hours ago, and it's over 1 centimeter too long... besides, i'm not interested in upgrading, as it's quite expensive


----------



## funfortehfun

According to XFX, it is 9.3" long, at least this SKU.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> That was way long ago. I remember when it was first posted.


Holy crap, I didn't realize that was 1.5 years ago. I knew I'd never find it in this thread though, thanks for posting it.

Also, has anyone found out a way to pull the front plastic panel off the SG05 without having to unscrew the whole cover? I feel like if I kept tugging on the snaps, they'd just pop off. But it'd be so much more convenient if I could just pull it off to clean the filter.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> 10 and 3/8 inches x 2.54 = 26.3525 cm but...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ruler seems to only start counting after a millimetre, so... about 26.2cm then


You just proved your point with the pics he was using to make his point that is pretty ironic


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You just proved your point with the pics he was using to make his point that is pretty ironic


Say what now?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not one of us was "proving any point" and nothing was ironic. We were all measuring our cases at the same moment and showing evidence. I linked his pictures to corroborate that his measurements in inches verified my measurements in centimeters.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I measured it twice today already for you: 26.2cm but here's a blurry phone pic if you insist


With a flexible tape measure, I measured ~263.5mm, but since WiSK said he got 262mm when measured with a carpenter's ruler, I'll take his word.
Or maybe no two cases are exactly the same, or that the heat expanded the case.
Either way, if you force the gpu in and flex the front panel, it might be able to fit up to 264mm. That's probably why Silverstone mentioned a max length of 10" to be safe.


----------



## vangsfreaken

okey, no sg05 due to gpu, case closed. not node 304 either due to psu/gpu. what's left with the same style?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okey, no sg05 due to gpu, case closed. not node 304 either due to psu/gpu. what's left with the same style?


SG08 take all graphics cards, is 15 liters
Or CoolerMaster Elite 120 which is 20 liters


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okey, no sg05 due to gpu, case closed. not node 304 either due to psu/gpu. what's left with the same style?


there is the


Spoiler: Warning: unacceptable to most!



bitfenix prodigy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You just proved your point with the pics he was using to make his point that is pretty ironic


Yeahh, not really sure what that is even supposed to mean, but it was just a bunch of us trying to help out.


----------



## WALSRU

^ Dude I laughed so hard


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> SG08 take all graphics cards, is 15 liters
> Or CoolerMaster Elite 120 which is 20 liters


sg08 is integrated psu, right? don't want







i'm aware of the elite 120, but it's not the style i want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> there is the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: unacceptable to most!
> 
> 
> 
> bitfenix prodigy.


too big







i want the tiny cube on my desk







(although it is nice)


----------



## WALSRU

Do what I'm doing, hit up an artisan and get one made!


----------



## phillyd

You should update the op with like a google docs form for a members list, with case, build log links...
I hope to enter in the next couple of months with my prodigy rig.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Do what I'm doing, hit up an artisan and get one made!


too expensive







and not really possible in Norway...


----------



## MiiX

I second that...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> sg08 is integrated psu, right? don't want


I understand you want to use your AX860, but there are very few small cases which fit it. Even in the Prodigy it would be a tight squeeze. Lian Li cases are very nice, e.g. PC-Q08, but as soon as you have a long PSU (especially modular) the cables bump into the drive cage.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I understand you want to use your AX860, but there are very few small cases which fit it. Even in the Prodigy it would be a tight squeeze. Lian Li cases are very nice, e.g. PC-Q08, but as soon as you have a long PSU (especially modular) the cables bump into the drive cage.


yeah, i guess you're right... but the psu could fit in many cases with a little modding, it's the gpu that's causing problems...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> yeah, i guess you're right... but the psu could fit in many cases with a little modding, it's the gpu that's causing problems...


What about the Lian Li PC-Q08 then? Can fit 300mm GPU and if you only have a couple of HDDs then probably can fit the PSU cables as well.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> What about the Lian Li PC-Q08 then? Can fit 300mm GPU and if you only have a couple of HDDs then probably can fit the PSU cables as well.


nice!







have to check availability, but that looks good







also, i'm not sure if i mentioned it in this thread, but i don't need room for hdd's, so don't let that be a limitation







(will be 1 ssd hidden away, that's it)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to check availability, but that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i'm not sure if i mentioned it in this thread, but i don't need room for hdd's, so don't let that be a limitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (will be 1 ssd hidden away, that's it)


Good luck with your future build then


----------



## a pet rock

Why do you need to use the AX860? I can't see how you could pull that much power on an ITX rig.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone! New update in my build log


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Why do you need to use the AX860? I can't see how you could pull that much power on an ITX rig.


there's absolutely no way i can, but i still love it







also, it got a premium pricing...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Why do you need to use the AX860? I can't see how you could pull that much power on an ITX rig.


It's platinum and he's spent $200 (?) on it, so would be a waste to put it in the spares bin


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's platinum and he's spent $200 (?) on it, so would be a waste to put it in the spares bin


closer to 350, i'm from Norway...200 would give me a tx750


----------



## sky03

hey guys heres my mini itx rig. been modding the top panel for 120mm radiator air intake and added some mesh filter as u can in pix. also modded the side panel with a very small window.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky03*
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys heres my mini itx rig. been modding the top panel for 120mm radiator air intake and added some mesh filter as u can in pix. also modded the side panel with a very small window.






Looks nice like it is meant to be with that case


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> closer to 350, i'm from Norway...200 would give me a tx750


Damn, that's pricey. I was just wondering because when I went from ATX to ITX I sold off all the spare parts that I didn't need or wouldn't fit. The money I made from selling those used parts completely covered my SG05, mobo, and a bump up in graphics card. I ended up getting what I really wanted to do without having to spend extra money on it, which is a rare thing on these forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's platinum and he's spent $200 (?) on it, so would be a waste to put it in the spares bin


I understand that it'd be kinda wasteful, but the efficiency thing is moot since he'll be pulling less than 50% at peak.


----------



## Stiltz85

I found a Qmicra V2! Guy that has it will only sell it with the crappy hardware in it though..
Core 2 duo.. But I suppose I could gut it and make a cheap PC for my girlfriend.
Just need to sell my extra desktop and project water cooled something rather cube box will commence!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> the efficiency thing is moot since he'll be pulling less than 50% at peak.


Not sure why you think it's irrelevant. Efficient PSUs are still efficient at low loads.

AX860 efficiency at 10% load (86W) is 88.98% (source)
AX860 efficiency at 20% load (172W) is 91.73%

ST45SF-G efficiency at 20% load (90W) is 87.32% (source)
ST45SF efficiency at 20% load (90W) is 83.30%
SST-ST60F-SG efficiency at 20% load (120W) is 84.02%


----------



## WALSRU

Does this count as SFF?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Does this count as SFF?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Spread-out form factor?


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Does this count as SFF?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Spread-out form factor?


WIN

Buddy wanted my Prodigy and my acrylic should be here soon, so rather than take the chance he gets a case at Microcenter, I moved out. If it wasn't for the inherent danger and immobility I really like it lol.



It really is kind of like abstract art


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Does this count as SFF?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well it is compact...
Like that Titan


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You should update the op with like a google docs form for a members list, with case, build log links...
> I hope to enter in the next couple of months with my prodigy rig.


That would be nice, but I don't have time to keep such a fast paced thread organised. Plus, some of the builds in here are 4 years old.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

How many liters of displacement is your bedroom?


----------



## WALSRU

Like 3000 liters haha


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> WIN
> 
> Buddy wanted my Prodigy and my acrylic should be here soon, so rather than take the chance he gets a case at Microcenter, I moved out. If it wasn't for the inherent danger and immobility I really like it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is kind of like abstract art


Even colour coordinated.... that's just a mess !









dunx

P.S. Nice pic


----------



## Stiltz85

That desk is so tiny! I would have that thing covered in soda cans and noodle bowls in 2 days, tops!


----------



## WALSRU

Having a glass desk will turn you into a neat-freak real quick! Also it's a little bigger than it looks, the 30" monitor makes it look extra small by comparison


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Having a glass desk will turn you into a neat-freak real quick! Also it's a little bigger than it looks, the 30" monitor makes it look extra small by comparison


Not entirely true, I have a glass desk and it is always covered in garbage, and ever since I got my nVidia surround set up I had to put a large piece of fiber board on it to fit it all.
Picture is old.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Having a glass desk will turn you into a neat-freak real quick! Also it's a little bigger than it looks, the 30" monitor makes it look extra small by comparison


What shelf is that? I MUST HAVE IT







. I have a glass desk similar to yours, but 3 piece L shaped. Once my wife and I get a bigger place in the next couple months, I'm going to get a second one and link 2 of the sides to this one to make a big C and perfect suspect for triple monitor eyefinity







. The last link will be a desk for my wife lol. That shelf would look awesome next to my desk!


----------



## BahamutZer0

Finally got mine built and running. Forgot to post a pick though - specs in my sig


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Finally got mine built and running. Forgot to post a pick though - specs in my sig


Oh, all the envy!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

oh Darn it, all these SG05 pix are making me want to get one!









I think I might... makes a nice little micro workstation lol.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> What shelf is that? I MUST HAVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a glass desk similar to yours, but 3 piece L shaped. Once my wife and I get a bigger place in the next couple months, I'm going to get a second one and link 2 of the sides to this one to make a big C and perfect suspect for triple monitor eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The last link will be a desk for my wife lol. That shelf would look awesome next to my desk!


Not sure, mine was built in: link. Best of luck I really like your idea!


----------



## mironccr345

Not as beast as some of the rigs on here. But I love seeing these 460 2GB stacked together.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Finally got mine built and running. Forgot to post a pick though - specs in my sig


Hows the samuel 17 in there? Can you fit in on there with the 2 harddrives with no modification? How does it overclock? You have like the exact build I want to make this summer lol


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> oh Darn it, all these SG05 pix are making me want to get one!


... come ... join us ... we have cookies


----------



## MiiX

If i can figure out how to watercool the GPU and the CPU inside a SG05, im sold.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Not sure, mine was built in: link. Best of luck I really like your idea!


Oh







. Thanks for the link; maybe Mainstays makes a variant I can add to my desk.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> oh Darn it, all these SG05 pix are making me want to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... come ... join us ... we have cookies
Click to expand...

well there is no way It's going to replace my prodigy in my sig rig.









but I am thinking about making another specialized machine, so the SG05 might be the case to house it.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> If i can figure out how to watercool the GPU and the CPU inside a SG05, im sold.


This is my FT03-mini but same frame as an SG05.


----------



## MiiX

Nice, got any pictures from the left side(GPU)? Would love to see it, or even better a build log!









Hows the cooling performance with only a 140(?) rad cooling the GPU and CPU?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> ... come ... join us ... we have cookies


if only it would house my 7950...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Nice, got any pictures from the left side(GPU)? Would love to see it, or even better a build log!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the cooling performance with only a 140(?) rad cooling the GPU and CPU?


The GPU block goes almost directly to the rad which is an AX120.



Push pull fans are not silent, but it's all running relatively cool considering running folding 24 hours a day on both CPU and GPU. Have a slight overclock and slight undervolt (4200MHz @ around 1.112V).



I stopped bothering with the build log when I decided to buy Compact Splash.

After I'm done building that I'm going to put that sideways GPU waterblock in my SG05. Will give the FT03-mini to my son maybe. Or keep it for a Haswell build


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Not as beast as some of the rigs on here. But I love seeing these 460 2GB stacked together.


Hot


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hot


Haha, thanks Mike.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Hows the samuel 17 in there? Can you fit in on there with the 2 harddrives with no modification? How does it overclock? You have like the exact build I want to make this summer lol


The Samuel 17 fits just fine with a few mm clearance between the heatpipes and the back of the video card. The fan extends over the rams slots so as long as you don't use ram with tall heatsinks you are fine.

For the hard drives I have the 2.5" 7200rpm laptop hard drive in the 2.5" bay which sits attached to the slim bay. I removed the 3.5" tray all together for better airflow. and i used double sided tape to secure the SSD in the optical tray









I haven't OC'ed it yet. was giving it some burn for the TMI to cure so to speak. But otherwise at stock my temps are 22-30 C on the cores at idle (core 2 seams to run the warmest mainly because i think windows has an affinity for that one) at full load i haven't topped 49 C on any core.

GPU wise - idles at 31 and full load in heaven extreme test i topped out at 77C


----------



## WALSRU

Man now I know what you guys mean about the Silverstone SFX 450w Gold and its fan. I'm a bit disappointed with how it sounds at idle. All my stuff (including the Titan reference cooler) is really near silent, but this thing is audible from the moment you enter the room.

If they ever come out with another model with a better fan/curve I'll shell out no questions asked!


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> The Samuel 17 fits just fine with a few mm clearance between the heatpipes and the back of the video card. The fan extends over the rams slots so as long as you don't use ram with tall heatsinks you are fine.
> 
> For the hard drives I have the 2.5" 7200rpm laptop hard drive in the 2.5" bay which sits attached to the slim bay. I removed the 3.5" tray all together for better airflow. and i used double sided tape to secure the SSD in the optical tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't OC'ed it yet. was giving it some burn for the TMI to cure so to speak. But otherwise at stock my temps are 22-30 C on the cores at idle (core 2 seams to run the warmest mainly because i think windows has an affinity for that one) at full load i haven't topped 49 C on any core.
> 
> GPU wise - idles at 31 and full load in heaven extreme test i topped out at 77C


Sounds good, yea I was thinking of ditching my 3.5, I have mostly old archives of stuff I dont really use,iI could probably just buy an enclosure for it. Let us know if you ever over clock it, would love to see those temps. Can you link the fan you put on the samuel btw? Thanks.

Edit: Nevermind I guess its the one in your sig, lol


----------



## wanako

I'm planning a SFF build using a Sugo SG05 with an OC'd 3770K and a 660Ti and will using it for work and 24/7 folding. Is the 450W PSU that comes in that thing any good and would it handle that? If not, can some of you recommend a m-ITX SFF case that would be of similar dimensions? Thanks.

EDIT: I also plan to use watercooling for the CPU. I'm thinking a H80i, but will it fit in there without modification? If anyone know, please share. Thanks!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man now I know what you guys mean about the Silverstone SFX 450w Gold and its fan. I'm a bit disappointed with how it sounds at idle. All my stuff (including the Titan reference cooler) is really near silent, but this thing is audible from the moment you enter the room.
> 
> If they ever come out with another model with a better fan/curve I'll shell out no questions asked!


Mod it! I'm like a broken record about this, but I've been running Noiseblocker PC-P 80x15 fans in both my ST45SF-Gs and never looked back. It has the same airflow at max volts, but significantly lower noise at idle. Comes with a nice silicone decoupler which just fits inside as well.


----------



## WALSRU

There was a step by step guide on how to do the mod but I can't find it now. The whole thing makes me a little nervous.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> There was a step by step guide on how to do the mod but I can't find it now. The whole thing makes me a little nervous.


Turn off PSU, leave it for a day. Unscrew PSU. Unscrew fan. Cut red and black wire of original fan about halfway to leave the 2-pin connector. Cut red and black wire of Noiseblocker. Strip wires. Solder together red to red, black to black. Now you have the 2-pin connector on your new fan. Screw new fan inside PSU, screw PSU case together. (See here for soldering vid.)


----------



## vangsfreaken

sg05 *ordered!*







although it's for my mom...


----------



## WALSRU

Alright WiSK I'm going to try and work up the courage but I have a feeling I'll do the PSU mod before long.

My project has finally come out of sketchup and into reality. I don't have it in my hands yet but I'm still excited...


Spoiler: SFF enough for ya?


----------



## WiSK

Good to see those pics Walsru. It's a very interesting design!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Alright WiSK I'm going to try and work up the courage but I have a feeling I'll do the PSU mod before long.
> 
> My project has finally come out of sketchup and into reality. I don't have it in my hands yet but I'm still excited...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SFF enough for ya?


TOO BIG.


----------



## WALSRU

^ YOU WOULD SAY THAT


----------



## armourcore9brker

-10 Liters or bust.


----------



## WALSRU

5ghz OC or bust!

But really, you know you like the layout


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm planning a SFF build using a Sugo SG05 with an OC'd 3770K and a 660Ti and will using it for work and 24/7 folding. Is the 450W PSU that comes in that thing any good and would it handle that? If not, can some of you recommend a m-ITX SFF case that would be of similar dimensions? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I also plan to use watercooling for the CPU. I'm thinking a H80i, but will it fit in there without modification? If anyone know, please share. Thanks!


sorry to ask again. Would anyone happen to know?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> sorry to ask again. Would anyone happen to know?


You should be fine with the PSU. as far as the H80 goes I'm not sure.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm planning a SFF build using a Sugo SG05 with an OC'd 3770K and a 660Ti and will using it for work and 24/7 folding. Is the 450W PSU that comes in that thing any good and would it handle that? If not, can some of you recommend a m-ITX SFF case that would be of similar dimensions? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I also plan to use watercooling for the CPU. I'm thinking a H80i, but will it fit in there without modification? If anyone know, please share. Thanks!


I have exactly those components in my folding rig (FT03-mini = SG05 turned upright). Even with slight overclock and Swiftech Apogee Drive II pump running at 2000rpm, I'm drawing less than 300W while folding.


----------



## MoMurda

Finally got a Fragbox. Took out the plexi glass, and its not in the pic, but I cut the bottom of the drive bays out and put an AIO in there. Sadly some how while swapping cases, my PSU and SSD died.

I plan on getting some mesh to cover up the two drive bays. Also sorry for the ****ty Phone picture. I need a new HTC One.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Finally got a Fragbox. Took out the plexi glass, and its not in the pic, but I cut the bottom of the drive bays out and put an AIO in there. Sadly some how while swapping cases, my PSU and SSD died.
> 
> I plan on getting some mesh to cover up the two drive bays. Also sorry for the ****ty Phone picture. I need a new HTC One.


That sucks to hear mate. May they rest in peace.


----------



## eqwoody

RIP IN PEACE


----------



## MoMurda

Haha Thanks guys. Once I get some money I will send them out for RMAs and hopefully it never happens again.

I am planning on making a new front panel for more airflow and getting that AIO that cools the CPU and GPU. Possibly the SFX Silverstone 450w PSU too just to have more space.


----------



## AbdullahG

A moment of silence...for the fallen SFF


----------



## blooder11181

check my sig rig
pics soon


----------



## MiiX

In a SG05 with a Swiftech Drive II, if anyone has this setup, how much space is there from the top of the Drive II to the top of the case? I need to find a way to fit a res in here :> Thanks


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> In a SG05 with a Swiftech Drive II, if anyone has this setup, how much space is there from the top of the Drive II to the top of the case? I need to find a way to fit a res in here :> Thanks


I've been down this road with the AD2 and FT03-mini. Without knowing your other components, best advice I can give: absolutely do not order a res without the hardware in front of you. When you get that far, make a model of the res from cardboard and make sure it fits


----------



## Nuzart

Is there room between the ADII and the PSU? Make sure you're accounting for tubing/fittings when measuring height.

Edit: Just looked up measurements, should have 20mm off the heatspreader and 39mm from the fittings port., so a 90 or 45 degree fitting should fit.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Is there room between the ADII and the PSU? Make sure you're accounting for tubing/fittings when measuring height.


This is why I didn't give any measurements, because the ports of the AD2 come out upwards and since the res must go directly to the pump it's almost impossible to have a res above the AD2. Better try to stick a MCR-RES2 in the front next to the radiator or something.


----------



## Nuzart

Well the ports can come out 45 degrees + a fitting then throw a res next to the PSU. Haven't done any measurements but I'd assume that'd work.
But yes, without knowing other components makes it a bit hard.


----------



## mrbig25

Hello everyone!

Here's my solution for a watercooled SG05:





Watercooling parts:
Alphacool Nexxxos XP3 Light
Watercool GPU-X3 Core LC
Alphacool DC-LT with res
Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 140

It's not finished yet. I'll have to sleeve some more cables and have to paint the case and because of the 140mm radiator, I have to mount the fan outside of the case. /not mine, just an example/
But I don't like how it look like, so I'll made a custom front from aluminium...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Well the ports can come out 45 degrees + a fitting then throw a res next to the PSU. Haven't done any measurements but *I'd assume that'd work*.


Again that's why I say, don't order anything without hardware in front of you









AD2 ports can be adjusted to 30 degrees either way only, which only results in 15% reduction in height of the fitting above the block. Even the smallest 90 angle fittings are over 20mm high.

One of the smallest reservoirs (MCRES-2) is still 38mm wide, and 102mm deep. When you add fittings and tubes to that it suddenly becomes not so micro anymore. It won't fit anywhere easily, you have to make impossible angles for the tube or use combinations of snake-rotaries to get it connected. Despite 4 possible openings for input/output of coolant, it doesn't work very well on its side nor upside down.

My idea of the best positioning of a res in an SG05 would be sort of like Aleckazee did it here but then lower, and having the AD2 input port on that side with a 90 degree fitting.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


That's beautiful...


----------



## vangsfreaken

what's peoples opinion on the node 304? just built a system in the sg05, and i fell in love with the formfactor







as far as i can tell, i can even fit my 7950 and 4 harddrives


----------



## BahamutZer0

It's just under double the volume of the SG05. But like you said you can also fit more stuff. The SG 07/08 are about 40% larger than the SG 05 volume wise. It can house the longer cards but it is limited on number of drives.

Welcome to SFF where compromises are the name of the game.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> That's beautiful...


It's Aleckazee's build. I agree it's very clean looking.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> It's just under double the volume of the SG05. But like you said you can also fit more stuff. The SG 07/08 are about 40% larger than the SG 05 volume wise. It can house the longer cards but it is limited on number of drives.
> 
> Welcome to SFF where compromises are the name of the game.


honestly it doesn't look that big.... although it does require some space to fit a fully sized gpu, 4 hdd's and watercooling in such form







also, i kinda like the looks... i guess it's between the sg08 and 304 then... i gotta think about it, i don't have money right now anyways


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> honestly it doesn't look that big.... although it does require some space to fit a fully sized gpu, 4 hdd's and watercooling in such form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i kinda like the looks... i guess it's between the sg08 and 304 then... i gotta think about it, i don't have money right now anyways


what about the Sg09/10? the link in my sig should show you some of what they can do.
Any GPU, Matx, 21litres, 2x3.5" drives, 4x(really 6x, 2 fit in the dvd drive bay) 2.5"


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Again that's why I say, don't order anything without hardware in front of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD2 ports can be adjusted to 30 degrees either way only, which only results in 15% reduction in height of the fitting above the block. Even the smallest 90 angle fittings are over 20mm high.
> 
> One of the smallest reservoirs (MCRES-2) is still 38mm wide, and 102mm deep. When you add fittings and tubes to that it suddenly becomes not so micro anymore. It won't fit anywhere easily, you have to make impossible angles for the tube or use combinations of snake-rotaries to get it connected. Despite 4 possible openings for input/output of coolant, it doesn't work very well on its side nor upside down.
> 
> My idea of the best positioning of a res in an SG05 would be sort of like Aleckazee did it here but then lower, and having the AD2 input port on that side with a 90 degree fitting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was just thinking a 90 degree fitting and then having a res up beside the PSU. Though the MCRES-2 is one of the smaller Reserviors, it can also be awkward to mount in such a small space. I would also consider looking into a small tube res and mounting it horizontally, something similar to how I used to have my Node build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> what's peoples opinion on the node 304? just built a system in the sg05, and i fell in love with the formfactor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i can tell, i can even fit my 7950 and 4 harddrives


I've got the Node 304, I like it a fair bit, though I'm leaning towards moving to the ncase M1 when produced. Nothing is wrong with it, if it suits all your needs. I only really want to move case because I like how the M1 is vertically mounted and more like a tower case. Also I could have made quite a few improvements to my build but I'm kinda set on changing cases and making something HDD heavy with the Node.

Doubt this helps you, but just my 2 cents.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> what about the Sg09/10? the link in my sig should show you some of what they can do.
> Any GPU, Matx, 21litres, 2x3.5" drives, 4x(really 6x, 2 fit in the dvd drive bay) 2.5"


already have a core 1000, so another matx-case in not that interesting







although it would have been cheaper...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I've got the Node 304, I like it a fair bit, though I'm leaning towards moving to the ncase M1 when produced. Nothing is wrong with it, if it suits all your needs. I only really want to move case because I like how the M1 is vertically mounted and more like a tower case. Also I could have made quite a few improvements to my build but I'm kinda set on changing cases and making something HDD heavy with the Node.
> 
> Doubt this helps you, but just my 2 cents.


right! i've seen that







doubt i'll be doing the same, but it's interesting that you were able to that much with it


----------



## longroadtrip

A little size comparison...Case Labs Mercury S3 and the Bitfenix Prodigy...

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4951_zps30fb9522.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4952_zps255d1962.jpg.html


----------



## soundx98

great comparison. Thanks for the info/pics


----------



## MiiX

So guys, as some may know i was thinking about the Core1000 cause of the size, and simple design. Now i want it even smaller and started scouting around for how to cool a GPU and a CPU internally in a SG05, under water.
So my current picture of the SG05 looks like this:


Now, what I also wanted to be able to use a external rad when needed. That is where the QDC's come in.
When i want a second external radiator in the loop I do this:


What do you guys think?`Will this work? Any other ways to do it, simpler?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Now, what I also wanted to be able to use a external rad when needed. That is where the QDC's come in.
> When i want a second external radiator in the loop I do this:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?`Will this work? Any other ways to do it, simpler?


I think it can work. You can use the AX240 desk stand thing maybe for the external rad?


----------



## MiiX

Totally forgot bout that rad. Might be a possibility, but my first idea was this:


The rad is mounted to some Swiftech Radiator Corner Brace's. One brace on each side facing the oposite way of Swiftech's own pictures.

EIDT: 90 degree fittings on the radiator. And the radiator braces are also fitted with soft feet, like the ones under wooden chairs to prevent scratches in the floor, just here to prevent scrathes to the case.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> what's peoples opinion on the node 304? just built a system in the sg05, and i fell in love with the formfactor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i can tell, i can even fit my 7950 and 4 harddrives


I have the Node 304 and LOVE it. I haven't used an optical drive in probably 5 years, so giving that up to have a super sleek, clean, understated case exterior was a no-brainer for me, but I know some people do still cling to optical media. The case quality is pretty incredible, with that nice powder finish everywhere on the interior. The only gripe I really have is with the screws that mount the hanging assemblies. Not the thumb screws - those are great, but rather the little machine screws. Mine were screwed in super tight and I nearly stripped all three out. Your mileage may vary there.

As far as space, as long as you select a SHORT PSU (think Silverstone Strider series, 140mm modular), you're gonna be fine. I have an ST45SF-G with the PP05 short-cable kit, a Gigabyte Z77 board, i7-3770K with a Silverstone NT-06 PRO air cooler, and I easily fit an XFX 7870 in there with plenty of room to spare. I know for a fact it'll fit the 79xx series, because I dry-fit a buddy's prior to final assembly.

If you're a while out on your build plan, there are definitely a few interesting case options available. I'm really loving the Silverstone SG10, which will be out next month, I guess. Also the Lian Li PC-Q08 is pretty sexy.


----------



## PartZ

sharing my simple matx rig^^


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> I have the Node 304 and LOVE it. I haven't used an optical drive in probably 5 years, so giving that up to have a super sleek, clean, understated case exterior was a no-brainer for me, but I know some people do still cling to optical media. The case quality is pretty incredible, with that nice powder finish everywhere on the interior. The only gripe I really have is with the screws that mount the hanging assemblies. Not the thumb screws - those are great, but rather the little machine screws. Mine were screwed in super tight and I nearly stripped all three out. Your mileage may vary there.
> 
> As far as space, as long as you select a SHORT PSU (think Silverstone Strider series, 140mm modular), you're gonna be fine. I have an ST45SF-G with the PP05 short-cable kit, a Gigabyte Z77 board, i7-3770K with a Silverstone NT-06 PRO air cooler, and I easily fit an XFX 7870 in there with plenty of room to spare. I know for a fact it'll fit the 79xx series, because I dry-fit a buddy's prior to final assembly.
> 
> If you're a while out on your build plan, there are definitely a few interesting case options available. I'm really loving the Silverstone SG10, which will be out next month, I guess. Also the Lian Li PC-Q08 is pretty sexy.


gaahhh!! guess i should look into mobo and case next month







as for the psu, i was thinking of the one from the sg05, then i can just lend my ax 860 to my mom until further need


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> gaahhh!! guess i should look into mobo and case next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the psu, i was thinking of the one from the sg05, then i can just lend my ax 860 to my mom until further need


Yep! That's the ST45SF. Not modular, but honestly, that one has few enough connectors that you may not have an issue with it. From what I've read, it's actually quieter than the Gold-rated one I've got.


----------



## Smanci

Just managed to squeeze a 3570K+560 Ti setup in a Lian Li PC-Q11B.








This tiny thing really needs a modular, 140mm deep PSU, and a GPU that exhausts hot air outside the case... CPU + GPU maxing 76C in Bad Company 2. A little high side fir the CPU but that's quite good imo, stock cooling and fans on 50% aaaand considering that BC2 and BF3 are those few games that truly utilize both your CPU and GPU








And, the case looks just


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PartZ*
> 
> sharing my simple matx rig^^






How, how with the tubes tell me kind sir


----------



## WALSRU

Very clean and elegant build PartZ!!


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody seen the announcement or pictures of the Silverstone SG05-Lite? Should be just the same as the SG05, just that they don't include the SFX power supply.


http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=413

So that's good for whoever wants to use the ST45F-G or some other option of their choosing. That said, seeing the case without the power supply installed, it struck me for the first time that you could probably just use a PicoPSU instead, and suddenly you'd have room for an air tower cooler. Might want to widen out the hole in the back in that situation though. Nothing new here, as you could've just removed the included power supply on an old SG05 / SG06, but it seems like the layout of choice for a silent shoebox. Anybody done it before?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody seen the announcement or pictures of the Silverstone SG05-Lite? Should be just the same as the SG05, just that they don't include the SFX power supply.
> 
> 
> http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=413
> 
> So that's good for whoever wants to use the ST45F-G or some other option of their choosing. That said, seeing the case without the power supply installed, it struck me for the first time that you could probably just use a PicoPSU instead, and suddenly you'd have room for an air tower cooler. Might want to widen out the hole in the back in that situation though. Nothing new here, as you could've just removed the included power supply on an old SG05 / SG06, but it seems like the layout of choice for a silent shoebox. Anybody done it before?


PICO psu generally aren't powerful enough for you to need a tower cooler for your CPU







(unless you are not putting in a video card







)


----------



## BahamutZer0

but at least it gives the option of having the modular version and thus able to get it with the 450w psu in white. why wasn't this available a month ago


----------



## wanako

Ooooo! I like this! I might be going with that Sugo instead of a Prodigy. I want something SSF to replace my work computer. I wanna show my boss I can build something better and smaller than the MAINGEAR Potenza he bought from the MS Store.

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> PICO psu generally aren't powerful enough for you to need a tower cooler for your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you are not putting in a video card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As long as the 12V power brick is capable, it should work. I'd run dedicated lines for the 12V and/or PCIe power connector. Should be very doable.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Ooooo! I like this! I might be going with that Sugo instead of a Prodigy. I want something SSF to replace my work computer. I wanna show my boss I can build something better and smaller than the MAINGEAR Potenza he bought from the MS Store.
> 
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


get the SG09, he will be shocked


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> PICO psu generally aren't powerful enough for you to need a tower cooler for your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you are not putting in a video card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the 12V power brick is capable, it should work. I'd run dedicated lines for the 12V and/or PCIe power connector. Should be very doable.
Click to expand...

It is doable. But there are a lot of caveats. The power brick will be massive. Getting up into the 400W+ range makes the brick larger than the volume for some SFX PSUs. The other problem is that larger bricks, which are designed to be used for LED signage, mainly run on 240V only. Makes them less useful for home use if you live in the states.

I should also mention that by "brick", I mean metal box with screw terminals all facing the same way. Doesn't make for the most aesthetically pleasing brick.

That said, the actual wiring isn't all that difficult. Many of the bricks have 2-3 separate lines. Just make a single 6-pin connector (make sure to use a proper gauge size). Then break it out from there.

I have considered it in the past multiple times, but the problems listed above and the brick I'd have to carry around to save space in the case just isn't worth it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Count me in! Built my first rig ever in a fractal design node 304, really a gorgeous case! It is housing an asus P8Z77-i deluxe motherboard with a noctua nh d14 on top of a 3570k paired with an asus gtx 670 dc II, 250gb samsung 840 ssd and be quiet straight power E9 400w PSU. No problems so far, only wished that a GPU could be even more quiet in idle. I will post some pictures in the future.


----------



## soundx98

upgraded vid card to XFX HD6950 2GB, Noctua Fans, some 3M DiNoc carbon fiber vinyl on PSU bottom, labeled SATA ports and relocated USB DVD writer.
Not using custom cables or sleeving so EVERYTHING is very tight.


----------



## WALSRU

That case is AWESOME! Can't believe I've never seen one before.


----------



## Qu1ckset

He is a pic of my newly added titan, problaby the last pic i post here before i switch to a full ATX mobo


----------



## vangsfreaken

QUESTION! i got two options, and i can't decide...
1. stick with my current rig: 2600k, xfx 7950, c14, maximus v gene and ax 860 in a core 1000, or...
2. m-itx! 2600k (stock cooling), xfx 7950, asus p8zz77-i deluxe and ax 860/stock psu from sg05 in a CM elite 120.
i'm having trouble deciding...


----------



## longroadtrip

Makes no sense to change out just for the form factor (especially from your current system)...unless you really have a need or want to go smaller...just my two cents though...









Personally, I would plan a build out around Haswell and then make the switch...


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> QUESTION! i got two options, and i can't decide...
> 1. stick with my current rig: 2600k, xfx 7950, c14, maximus v gene and ax 860 in a core 1000, or...
> 2. m-itx! 2600k (stock cooling), xfx 7950, asus p8zz77-i deluxe and ax 860/stock psu from sg05 in a CM elite 120.
> i'm having trouble deciding...


if you swap, get and SG09 or SG10, you won't have to get a new cooler or PSU then


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Makes no sense to change out just for the form factor (especially from your current system)...unless you really have a need or want to go smaller...just my two cents though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would plan a build out around Haswell and then make the switch...


Smaller is cooler!







also, i don't have the money for another system, this is just parts i already have








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> if you swap, get and SG09 or SG10, you won't have to get a new cooler or PSU then


sounds nice, but i don't feel like sidegrading to another m-atx









But i just realised something... IF i can update the bios on my old p8p67-board to accept my moms 3220 i can keep both cases and mobo, i'll just give her my old mobo and r3


----------



## MiiX

No can do, im sorry.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67/#specifications
Board does not support 22nm :\


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> sounds nice, but i don't feel like sidegrading to another m-atx


ok, the difference in size is only 2 litres though.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> No can do, im sorry.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67/#specifications
> Board does not support 22nm :\


it's actually the p8p67 rev. 3.1







although i'm guessing it's the same...
EDIT: i think the board supports IB







http://support.asus.com/Cpusupport/List.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8P67%20(REV%203.1)&p=1&s=39
EDIT: checked the p8p67 too, it also supports the 3220


----------



## CSCoder4ever

The CM elite 120 looks good...

but I'd rather have an ITX cube rather than ITX shoe box personally


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> The CM elite 120 looks good...
> 
> but I'd rather have an ITX cube rather than ITX shoe box personally


maybe at a later point, but i already have the elite 120


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> it's actually the p8p67 rev. 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i'm guessing it's the same...
> EDIT: i think the board supports IB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Cpusupport/List.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8P67%20(REV%203.1)&p=1&s=39
> EDIT: checked the p8p67 too, it also supports the 3220


Niice


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys do you mind if I ask a question. Looks to size comparison to the TJ08-E and the 350D what would you go for and why. The build i'm planning for the summer is in my sig the Black Butler mini is with the TJ08-E and i'm not sure what case to go for. The Black Butler Mini is cheaper.


----------



## Nuzart

My vote goes to the TJ08. Better look, price and size.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> My vote goes to the TJ08. Better look, price and size.


Alright I will wait for more people to answer before I make my final choice.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys do you mind if I ask a question. Looks to size comparison to the TJ08-E and the 350D what would you go for and why. The build i'm planning for the summer is in my sig the Black Butler mini is with the TJ08-E and i'm not sure what case to go for. The Black Butler Mini is cheaper.


if you intend to use H100i you are obviously better off with corsair 350D case







if you like silverstone, you'd be looking at the PS07 instead of the TJ08-E due to the fact you are using a 240 rad.

the corsair is larger then the silverstone cases, but it does come with a nice big window if that's your thing. the question you need to ask yourself is do you prefer a smaller case, or a slightly larger case doesn't bother you that much.


----------



## GoldenTree

Well I am not sure. I went to that size comparsion site and the 350D is not really that much bigger. I am still debaiting if I should get the window or not. I like the sleek and elegant look and the TJ08-E was my first choice and then the 350D came out and the cooling is better, the front is nicer and not much more space is used. But will it look empty ? That is why i'm going sff I hate it when people go full tower and do not sli. So I know the TJ08-E will not look empty with my parts but the 350D.


----------



## Stiltz85

I have TJ08-E and honestly I am not a big fan of it. Its a cool idea but as far as cooling and possible water cooling goes, it is not the best choice.


----------



## a pet rock

The PS07 is basically the same case as the TJ08, but it has two 120mm fan mounts in the front. I suppose that'd be more water-friendly?


----------



## wanako

I'm looking at the SG05 and wondering If I can fit a H80 in there along with an optical drive. Anyone know? Kinda need that optical drive for work, unfortunately.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm looking at the SG05 and wondering If I can fit a H80 in there along with an optical drive. Anyone know? Kinda need that optical drive for work, unfortunately.


Not if you want a long graphics card with it, you can get a usb optical drive and be a happy camper, I would do that, slim drives are expensive.

To get a optical drive in the top the watercooler has to be turned sideways which makes long gpus not possible I believe, but if you have a short gpu then it all works out.

I still vote for usb optical drive.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys do you mind if I ask a question. Looks to size comparison to the TJ08-E and the 350D what would you go for and why. The build i'm planning for the summer is in my sig the Black Butler mini is with the TJ08-E and i'm not sure what case to go for. The Black Butler Mini is cheaper.


350D can house a 280 + 240, a TJ08 can only house a single 200mm... So it's a no brainer if you want to water cool. If you don't, then either case will do. Look at dimensions and looks. Plus I like the fact that 350D has a window.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not if you want a long graphics card with it, you can get a usb optical drive and be a happy camper, I would do that, slim drives are expensive.
> 
> To get a optical drive in the top the watercooler has to be turned sideways which makes long gpus not possible I believe, but if you have a short gpu then it all works out.
> 
> I still vote for usb optical drive.


I'm putting in an EVGA 660Ti in there.Why wouldn't it fit though? Is the radiator too big or are the tubes in the way? If it's too big, perhaps a H60 would work better instead?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm putting in an EVGA 660Ti in there.Why wouldn't it fit though? Is the radiator too big or are the tubes in the way? If it's too big, perhaps a H60 would work better instead?


No, on the one side there is the tubes, and on the other side of all watercoolers is the little reservoir tank.

I cannot promise any 660ti would fit for that reasoning.

We need WiSK in here because he was the expert on the whole rad, gpu and optical drive situation in sg05's.


----------



## BahamutZer0

There is always this option at video card if you need something powerful yet tiny - http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DCMOC2GD5/

Now hopefully it hits retailers soon.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, on the one side there is the tubes, and on the other side of all watercoolers is the little reservoir tank.
> 
> I cannot promise any 660ti would fit for that reasoning.
> 
> We need WiSK in here because he was the expert on the whole rad, gpu and optical drive situation in sg05's.


I see. Yeah, I know nothing about watercooling so it's good info. Thanks! +rep for both posts!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I see. Yeah, I know nothing about watercooling so it's good info. Thanks! +rep for both posts!


Thanks









Here is a quote from the sg05 page on this website
Quote:


> *Water Cooling*
> Although a custom water cooling solution would be quite challenging in this case, many people have had success fitting all-in-one solutions such as Corsair H60 or Antec 620. Here are the pros and cons regarding fitting.
> 
> *Radiator mounted vertically-* This means you cannot use the optical drive bracket, which also means you need to find another solution for any ssd/hdd.
> 
> *Radiator mounted horizontally directly to the case, with a single fan pulling air through it-* If you use tie-wraps to connect the fan to the radiator, you can let the fan hang a few millimeters lower. This way the whole optical drive bracket plus the 2.5" mounting below can be used. The 3.5" cage won't fit however. You can also mount a fan to the outside of the case to add extra push.
> 
> *Radiator mounted horizontally with two fans in a push-pull solution-* It's also possible to use tie-wraps here to lower both the radiator and the second fan. If you want to bolt the two fans to the radiator, you will have to remove the 2.5" mounting from the bottom of the optical drive bracket. You can do this simply by drilling out the four rivets, or by using a dremel to cut away the cage.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 350D can house a 280 + 240, a TJ08 can only house a single 200mm... So it's a no brainer if you want to water cool. If you don't, then either case will do. Look at dimensions and looks. Plus I like the fact that 350D has a window.


The TJ-08 also will take a 120mm rad in the rear fan position.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The TJ-08 also will take a 120mm rad in the rear fan position.


So will pretty much any other case, including 350D.


----------



## DustDevil

I need help finding a picture. If I remember correctly it was in this thread and not to long ago. It was of a SG05 with a 120mm to 92mm adapter with an Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO for cooling. I have searched and searched and found nothing. Anyone else remember it?

Edit:never mind I found it.....was on another forum


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I need help finding a picture. If I remember correctly it was in this thread and not to long ago. It was of a SG05 with a 120mm to 92mm adapter with an Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO for cooling. I have searched and searched and found nothing. Anyone else remember it?
> 
> Edit:never mind I found it.....was on another forum


care to share? :O


----------



## Phelan

Getting closer to joining the club...


----------



## smileytown

what case is that?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> what case is that?


It's an NZXT Phantom that he has shrunk.


----------



## mironccr345

^^^^ yup, check out his sig for his build log.


----------



## Kourin

So I'd like some help picking which parts to upgrade for my mATX AMD rig. I'll be using this computer for gamming and LAN parties, CADing, and college school work. I can't really say which games I'll be playing as I haven't been able to try out very many, but TF2, Skyrim, Portal 2, and LoL are definitely on the list. I have an old 1080p TV I'm currently using as a monitor, but it is kind of bulky, and I'm open to suggestion for a good, cheap 1080p monitor.

My current rig is listed in my sig, stuffed in an old oem case (GT5662).
Things I'm looking to purchase:
1. GPU (I'm currently considering either a GTX 660 or a 7870 Tahiti LE)
2. Case ( I'd really like something somewhat portable, but I'm currently considering the white XION XON-560, because of its price)
3. SSD (Probably something about 120 GB)
4. Heatsink (I'm probably going to get the Hyper 212 EVO if I go for the XON-560 case)
5. Monitor (Just something good 1080p 60Hz)
6. PSU (I may need to upgrade this depending on the GPU)

I actually have a total budget of $2000







, but I'll probably want to stick with the best price/performance parts and save the rest for future upgrades. So what are people's thoughts?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> So I'd like some help picking which parts to upgrade for my mATX AMD rig. I'll be using this computer for gamming and LAN parties, CADing, and college school work. I can't really say which games I'll be playing as I haven't been able to try out very many, but TF2, Skyrim, Portal 2, and LoL are definitely on the list. I have an old 1080p TV I'm currently using as a monitor, but it is kind of bulky, and I'm open to suggestion for a good, cheap 1080p monitor.
> 
> My current rig is listed in my sig, stuffed in an old oem case (GT5662).
> Things I'm looking to purchase:
> 1. GPU (I'm currently considering either a GTX 660 or a 7870 Tahiti LE)
> 2. Case ( I'd really like something somewhat portable, but I'm currently considering the white XION XON-560, because of its price)
> 3. SSD (Probably something about 120 GB)
> 4. Heatsink (I'm probably going to get the Hyper 212 EVO if I go for the XON-560 case)
> 5. Monitor (Just something good 1080p 60Hz)
> 6. PSU (I may need to upgrade this depending on the GPU)
> 
> I actually have a total budget of $2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'll probably want to stick with the best price/performance parts and save the rest for future upgrades. So what are people's thoughts?


1. 7870 is better price/performance and can OC like a beast
2. TJ08 is small nice and well designed/built
3. Honestly I'd go with a trusted brand then whatever is cheapest. (samsung, sandisk, intel, crucial, some others are well known to be reliable). Some may say they are faster, but real world makes next to no difference.
4. 212 EVO is a good budget cooler. Stick with that.
5. I hate Acer for most things, but their monitors can be alright for the price. Assuming you can get them cheaper than or around the same price as the cheaper monitors like AOC/viewsonic. Not sure how AOC and viewsonic go, just seen one AOC which looked absolutely horrible.
6. Antec/Corsair/silverstone etc.. 450w+ should be fine.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Noskcaj

SG09
and get a 7870 LE


----------



## Phobia

Hey guys. Im joining in soon if im welcomed with this build plus custom made it into a live steel skin of my own secret one ( not telling now )








1. i7 3770k
2. Asus Z77P8 I deluxe mobo
3. 8-16 GB LP RAM
4. Asus Gtx 670 mini plus future upgrade to Gtx 780 or Titan LE
5. Scythe rev 2 B cpu cooler or Noc.
6. Corsair 620 or higher psu
7. Cubitek mini ice case

Stay tuned for more details and soon.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I would like to present my "Beastly mATX Rig". The hardware I have inside are as follows:
*Case:* Silverstone Temjin TJ08-e
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Gene V Z77 mATX
*Ram:* Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB @1600Mhz
*PSU:* Corsair AX850w
*CPU cooler:* Corsair H80
*GPU:* ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II 2GB SLI
*GPU:* ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II 2GB SLI
*SSD:* Samsung 840 PRO 512GB
*Monitor:* Samsung 27" 120hz 3D S271950D

I have a build log for my PC for those of you interested. There is a link in my signature.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Phobia

Would the Haswell be considered for higher performance than ivy ?


----------



## Dangur

^No, the usual 5-10%


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Would the Haswell be considered for higher performance than ivy ?


Absolutely, yes.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> ^No, the usual 5-10%


Yeah, I was told that it won't matter that much increase coz its not that high. Thnx


----------



## Kourin

I agree that the 7870 Tahiti LE looks like a good choice, especially now that the PCS one is now only $210.

For the SSD: Are the OCZ Vertex II or the Samsung 840 any good? They are $60 and $100 respectively. My Motherboard only supports Sata II.

As for the case, What improvements do the TJ08-E or the SG09 have over the XON-560? I do like that the SG09 is a but smaller, but that thing is so ugly I'm not sure I'd want to take it outside the house without severe modifications







. And, are those improvements worth more than tripling the cost of the case?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> 1. 7870 is better price/performance and can OC like a beast
> 2. TJ08 is small nice and well designed/built
> 3. Honestly I'd go with a trusted brand then whatever is cheapest. (samsung, sandisk, intel, crucial, some others are well known to be reliable). Some may say they are faster, but real world makes next to no difference.
> 4. 212 EVO is a good budget cooler. Stick with that.
> 5. I hate Acer for most things, but their monitors can be alright for the price. Assuming you can get them cheaper than or around the same price as the cheaper monitors like AOC/viewsonic. Not sure how AOC and viewsonic go, just seen one AOC which looked absolutely horrible.
> 6. Antec/Corsair/silverstone etc.. 450w+ should be fine.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


+1 for Acer monitors. I have 2 1080p 23" andabout to get a third for eyefinity. They rock. I got mine off eBayfor $103 each.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to present my "Beastly mATX Rig". The hardware I have inside are as follows:
> *Case:* Silverstone Temjin TJ08-e
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Gene V Z77 mATX
> *Ram:* Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB @1600Mhz
> *PSU:* Corsair AX850w
> *CPU cooler:* Corsair H80
> *GPU:* ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II 2GB SLI
> *GPU:* ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II 2GB SLI
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 PRO 512GB
> *Monitor:* Samsung 27" 120hz 3D S271950D
> 
> 
> I have a build log for my PC for those of you interested. There is a link in my signature.
> Thanks for looking!


Turned out really clean looking. Nice work.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Turned out really clean looking. Nice work.


Thanks miron!


----------



## Kourin

Thanks for the input, I'm pretty sold now that acer monitors are decent enough and have an excellent price. Also, I realize this is a picture oriented thread, and I haven't been doing my part... So here are some crappy phone pics of my rig in its current state:


I apologize for blemishing this thread on the same page MetallicAcid posted his beauty.








Woops, miss counted the posts. Looks like I'm safe lol.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I'm pretty sold now that acer monitors are decent enough and have an excellent price. Also, I realize this is a picture oriented thread, and I haven't been doing my part... So here are some crappy phone pics of my rig in its current state:
> 
> 
> *I apologize for blemishing this thread on the same page MetallicAcid posted his beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Woops, miss counted the posts. Looks like I'm safe lol.


Haha! no-ones computer is a blemish mate! Just time and patience is needed if you are wanting to do something special with your build


----------



## Phobia

Do you recommend BitFenix Survivor Case with Asus P8Z77 Maximus Gene V ? be detailed guys .. thanx in advance !


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to present my "Beastly mATX Rig". The hardware I have inside are as follows:
> *Case:* Silverstone Temjin TJ08-e
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Gene V Z77 mATX
> *Ram:* Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB @1600Mhz
> *PSU:* Corsair AX850w
> *CPU cooler:* Corsair H80
> *GPU:* ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II 2GB SLI
> *GPU:* ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II 2GB SLI
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 PRO 512GB
> *Monitor:* Samsung 27" 120hz 3D S271950D
> 
> I have a build log for my PC for those of you interested. There is a link in my signature.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


This system looks [email protected]@ss, nice specs too


----------



## WALSRU

My acrylic build is almost complete. Needs some more cable management, screws, and read. Quicks pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks sebar!


----------



## Skoobs

wow these latest posts are lookin' TOPS


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I agree that the 7870 Tahiti LE looks like a good choice, especially now that the PCS one is now only $210.
> 
> For the SSD: Are the OCZ Vertex II or the Samsung 840 any good? They are $60 and $100 respectively. My Motherboard only supports Sata II.
> 
> As for the case, What improvements do the TJ08-E or the SG09 have over the XON-560? I do like that the SG09 is a but smaller, but that thing is so ugly I'm not sure I'd want to take it outside the house without severe modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And, are those improvements worth more than tripling the cost of the case?


There is also the Corsair 350D they had just came out with. The only two cases I would use out of what was suggested is the TJ08-E and the 350D and I can not pick my self which I should use for my build







. Also just my







about it

P.S also they to me look the most elegant


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks sebar!


My PS07 would look wicked with some lighting effects like yours.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> My PS07 would look wicked with some lighting effects like yours.


What are your temps with a setup like this?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I agree that the 7870 Tahiti LE looks like a good choice, especially now that the PCS one is now only $210.
> 
> For the SSD: Are the OCZ Vertex II or the Samsung 840 any good? They are $60 and $100 respectively. My Motherboard only supports Sata II.
> 
> As for the case, What improvements do the TJ08-E or the SG09 have over the XON-560? I do like that the SG09 is a but smaller, but that thing is so ugly I'm not sure I'd want to take it outside the house without severe modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And, are those improvements worth more than tripling the cost of the case?


Try to get a vertex or agility 3 or 4 if you go OCZ

the sg09 is worth it even if you find it ugly. you could wait for the sg10 which is just different front panel, or you could paint the front like i did (check my sig)


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> What are your temps with a setup like this?


Max load temps are: CPU Mid to High 50's. GPU max 70 Celsius. These temps are after 24 hours of Folding both CPU and GPU 100% and fans running at 7 volts. Not bad considering the 670 was running at about 80 c with the stock cooler on and it was a lot louder. During actual gaming my temps are much better. CPU mid 40's and GPU in the low to mid 60's.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SO. MUCH. NEED!


----------



## Dangur

Sebar I think you will get better performance with a thinner rad


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Max load temps are: CPU Mid to High 50's. GPU max 70 Celsius. These temps are after 24 hours of Folding both CPU and GPU 100% and fans running at 7 volts. Not bad considering the 670 was running at about 80 c with the stock cooler on and it was a lot louder. During actual gaming my temps are much better. CPU mid 40's and GPU in the low to mid 60's.


Very nice!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Sebar I think you will get better performance with a thinner rad


Had a thin rad in push pull, CPU temps where about the same.


These are my overclock temps with the thicker rad.
3.8GHz. the temps are as follows:
Ambient 24
Max CPU Temps: 58, 61, 60, 60
Max GPU Temp: 76
This is after running [email protected] SMP and GPU for a few hours.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Had a thin rad in push pull, CPU temps where about the same.
> 
> These are my overclock temps with the thicker rad.
> 3.8GHz. the temps are as follows:
> Ambient 24
> Max CPU Temps: 58, 61, 60, 60
> Max GPU Temp: 76
> This is after running [email protected] SMP and GPU for a few hours.


OK, is that the rx240?

61 Celsius? Thats pretty high for 3.8GHz...


----------



## sebar

Ya, that is with the RX240, this is also low fan speed. I don't think that is bed temps considering I am cooling an overclocked CPU and a gtx 670 on a single 240 rad.


----------



## wanako

Check this out! Just listed on NewEgg, the SG-05 Lite without the PSU is only $39.99! This is a GREAT price for a PSU-less, excellent mini-ITX case when you want to put in a modular SFX PSU. I think this is very good pricing on the part of Silverstone.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Check this out! Just listed on NewEgg, the SG-05 Lite without the PSU is only $39.99! This is a GREAT price for a PSU-less, excellent mini-ITX case when you want to put in a modular SFX PSU. I think this is very good pricing on the part of Silverstone.


Why do you like that case so much or that case family, to me it is not a looker explain please shed some light on this wounder


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Why do you like that case so much or that case family, to me it is not a looker explain please shed some light on this wounder


I like them a lot, they are very simple and dont have any of the childish designs a lot of cases have.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like them a lot, they are very simple and dont have any of the childish designs a lot of cases have.


I see, I feel like that with cases I like also. My rule is generally sleek and elegant so that is why i'm stuck between the TJ08-E and the 350D (window or non)







care to give a opinion please.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I see, I feel like that with cases I like also. My rule is generally sleek and elegant so that is why i'm stuck between the TJ08-E and the 350D (window or non)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to give a opinion please.


I say 350d (if its the same size, or about the same size, I have not checked that) its a lot cleaner looking and that huge window is just amazing.

See look, I think it looks right in place in my opinion.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Why do you like that case so much or that case family, to me it is not a looker explain please shed some light on this wounder


it's small (really small) and simple, what more do you want?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I say 350d (if its the same size, or about the same size, I have not checked that) its a lot cleaner looking and that huge window is just amazing.
> 
> See look, I think it looks right in place in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that looks amazing in your setup just wow. Also alright a good reason for the 350D


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Why do you like that case so much or that case family, to me it is not a looker explain please shed some light on this wounder


Like HPE said, it's an elegant looking case which can be used in a professional environment and you can build a *very* powerful system. At that price you can buy a ST45SF-G PSU and have modular capability for only about $20 more over the the original price of the case with the included 450W PSU. It's very small and people have even fit a GTX 680 in that little thing. The only problem is it's lack of space for Hard Drives. I'll be needing a good bit of HDDs in my line of work so I'm now leaning toward the Fractal Node 304. It has plenty of space for HDDs, can fit a Massive GPU with no issue, can take a ATX PSU, can also take H80i and it's still VERY small compared to the Antec 100 that I currently have at work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I see, I feel like that with cases I like also. My rule is generally sleek and elegant so that is why i'm stuck between the TJ08-E and the 350D (window or non)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to give a opinion please.


As much as I love Corsair, the TJ08-E is just beautiful and legendary but that new 350D is also so nice.... I also can't make up my mind...


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Check this out! Just listed on NewEgg, the SG-05 Lite without the PSU is only $39.99! This is a GREAT price for a PSU-less, excellent mini-ITX case when you want to put in a modular SFX PSU. I think this is very good pricing on the part of Silverstone.


Just in time for me. I wanted the white but it only came with a 300w and it seemed like a shame to waste to buy a case with a PSU I couldn't use just to have to buy ANOTHER PSU...









And $40 my god it's wonderful.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> it's small (really small) and simple, what more do you want?


Lol so it is small right


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Like HPE said, it's an elegant looking case which can be used in a professional environment and you can build a *very* powerful system. At that price you can buy a ST45SF-G PSU and have modular capability for only about $20 more over the the original price of the case with the included 450W PSU. It's very small and people have even fit a GTX 680 in that little thing. The only problem is it's lack of space for Hard Drives. I'll be needing a good bit of HDDs in my line of work so I'm now leaning toward the Fractal Node 304. It has plenty of space for HDDs, can fit a Massive GPU with no issue, can take a ATX PSU, can also take H80i and it's still VERY small compared to the Antec 100 that I currently have at work.
> As much as I love Corsair, the TJ08-E is just beautiful and legendary but that new 350D is also so nice.... I also can't make up my mind...


Oh I see it does look professional and it saves a lot of money. I understand you guys now







. Lool having the same problem so hard to chose


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm almost tempted to pick an SG05 for my e350 myself.... considering how ultra cheap they are... lol


----------



## funfortehfun

Whoah, finally - a white SG05 without the stock 300W PSU! 

PSUs are still limited to SFX12V anyway though - which means Silverstone.


----------



## DiamondRyce

My not so beastly matx rig
Case is Cougar Spike which I bought for $29.99


----------



## MetallicAcid

If I were to buy another case for an mATX build, I would get the 350D. I like the looks and the fact that it is customizable according to the users needs, such as taking away hdd and SSD cages for watercooling.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Whoah, finally - a white SG05 without the stock 300W PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSUs are still limited to SFX12V anyway though - which means Silverstone.


Seasonic, Bequiet and FSP also do 350W SFX units.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> If I were to buy another case for an mATX build, I would get the 350D. I like the looks and the fact that it is customizable according to the users needs, such as taking away hdd and SSD cages for watercooling.


Please do it, please


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Mini-ITX systems have become extremely popular over the past year and ASUS has a pretty nice board in the Z87i-Deluxe. This mini-ITX board saves space on the actual board by making use of a VRM board that packs 10 VRM phases. The board also features a single PCI Express 3.0 x16 slot, six SATA 3 ports and two DDR3 DIMM slots.
> 
> No word yet on pricing but expect all of these boards to launch June 3rd at Computex.










yikes, wouldnt want that color scheme anwhere NEAR my rig. To each their own









http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asuss-entire-z87-lineup-unveiled/


----------



## HPE1000

When will companies just make completely black motherboards









The z77e itx was the closest to that but the pcb was more brown than black.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yikes, wouldnt want that color scheme anwhere NEAR my rig. To each their own


I think the photo is bad. Bright light behind, camera set to auto exposure and colour balance. Pictures seem washed out. Boards are black and gold(ish). But yeah, might be a bit to bling-bling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> When will companies just make completely black motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The z77e itx was the closest to that but the pcb was more brown than black.


EVGA Stinger is black mostly. Pity it was late to market and when it arrived had teething problems.


----------



## Kourin

Here is my current upgrade shopping list:


I know the TJ08-E is an excellent case, but I see a lot of potential for this XION 560. And since there are NO in-depth reviews for this case yet, I get to be the first person to do one.







I swear this is a ton of modding potential in this case.

I also decided to stick with a 120GB SSD and get the Samsung 840 b/c it was the cheapest modern SSD. I'm going to keep using an old TV as a monitor instead of buying a new one to save a few bucks and buy a bunch of peripherals instead.









Total cost looks to be about $512 after MIR's and Promos(not shown in pic). What do you guys think?


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> *ugly horribleness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yikes, wouldnt want that color scheme anwhere NEAR my rig. To each their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asuss-entire-z87-lineup-unveiled/


Gigabyte or MSI, save me! D:


----------



## Black5Lion

hmmm.......
Other than having black boards, we need more mSata slots.... :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> hmmm.......
> Other than having black boards, we need more mSata slots.... :/


We need msata 3.0 slots on the motherboards, all of them are msata 2.0 afaik


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> We need msata 3.0 slots on the motherboards, all of them are msata 2.0 afaik


Now that Intel has entered this decade with all sata 6 ports, it should be very doable. Having only 2 was a massive source of consternation for all of us.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yikes, wouldnt want that color scheme anwhere NEAR my rig. To each their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asuss-entire-z87-lineup-unveiled/


Really, yellow? Please, Asus, make us a Asus Maximus Mini Z


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> Really, yellow? Please, Asus, make us a Asus Maximus Mini Z


It's gold; luckily it's not a flashy yellow like ASRock's OC series color scheme.

Give me a solid black or black with a dash of blue, or even a black and orange. Not gold.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> It's gold; luckily it's not a flashy yellow like ASRock's OC series color scheme.
> Give me a solid black or black with a dash of blue, or even a black and orange. Not gold.


Looks more like yellow for me >.> Still, I could do gold caps, like ASRock does, but thats just to much Asus.


----------



## N_Scorpion

I'm glad I saw this club on the front page, because it's exactly what I was going for! The whole idea was to build a small system that could still fit my 5970, and not suffocate it. Here are some pictures.


----------



## reaceskoda

In case you guys havent seen yet







hope it isnt voltage locked like the previous gen!


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> 
> 
> In case you guys havent seen yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it isnt voltage locked like the previous gen!


4 pin, it's locked.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Boom. Finished my first TRUE SFF build. Had to dismantle the PSU to unsolder some cables I dident need. I limited my self to on molex and one sata. lol

I couldent fit the small rad of the 620 anywhere yet, so for no I zip tied it firmly to the back side of the HDD cage
.

I put the HDD where the dvd bay is, secured with velcro. I did OK with cable managment, but I could be better. I plan on taking the HDD cage out with a drill, and putting a side windows on it. Will be upgrading the GPU to a Titan LE (GTX 780) next month as well.

More pics. Suggestions are welcomed as well.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow... we have almost similar systems, minus the computer case and Nvidia based graphics. Looks good though


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My acrylic build is almost complete. Needs some more cable management, screws, and read. Quicks pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to learn how to take better pictures and then maybe I'd get some compliments lol


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need to learn how to take better pictures and then maybe I'd get some compliments lol





very nice build is it from scratch? build log? love how you can see the titan


----------



## WALSRU

Thanks! Build log in my sig though I really didn't take as many pictures as I'd hoped. Bad at that. It's a scratch acrylic build of my own design done by Lazerwerx.


----------



## vangsfreaken

wow, haven't seen this club this dead for a long time.... oh well, i'll revive it! guess who had to rebuild from m-atx to m-itx today?


----------



## MiiX

Saywhaaaat! Pictures!!1!!!









Looking forward to them!


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Saywhaaaat! Pictures!!1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to them!


later







gotta get it running and get rid of some software from my old mobo first... hopefully, i won't have to format it


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> wow, haven't seen this club this dead for a long time.... oh well, i'll revive it! guess who had to rebuild from m-atx to m-itx today?


we need pix!

also... I don't think I've shared very many pictures of my SFF Linux rig... maybe I should do that? lol


----------



## MiiX

Yes please, we all love pictures! And I need inspiration


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Yes please, we all love pictures! And I need inspiration


you sure? there are plenty of prodigy pics here. lol


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you sure? there are plenty of prodigy pics here. lol


Prodigy is bigger than my Core 1000, and i dont see that as SFF









EDIT: If you can fit a ATX(with modding) into a "SFF" case, its not SFF enough









This is SFF:


http://imgur.com/DZvlM

 and yep, thats a Titan.


----------



## .theMetal

Hey guys got a new entry. Node 304 with big modular psu, phanteks and full sized graphics card:

tell me what you think.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you sure? there are plenty of prodigy pics here. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigy is bigger than my Core 1000, and i dont see that as SFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If you can fit a ATX(with modding) into a "SFF" case, its not SFF enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SFF:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DZvlM
> 
> and yep, thats a Titan.
Click to expand...

You probably didn't a see a switch 810 or equivalent full tower then.









seriously... this is the smallest case I ever owned... lol.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> You probably didn't a see a switch 810 or equivalent full tower then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously... this is the smallest case I ever owned... lol.


Different persons, different meanings







Well, the 810 is big, and i think my 800D which stands alone after 2 months use, is so big i cant even place it somewhere its not "missplaced" :\ So yes, thats a fulltower








After seeing lots of FT03/SG05 rigs, i feel that my Core1000 is still a bit to big. Mostly because i cant use all the space it has


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Different persons, different meanings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the 810 is big, and i think my 800D which stands alone after 2 months use, is so big i cant even place it somewhere its not "missplaced" :\ So yes, thats a fulltower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing lots of FT03/SG05 rigs, i feel that my Core1000 is still a bit to big. Mostly because i cant use all the space it has


seriously? when i used the core 1000 i had to tear down the entire rig no matter what i were doing, yet i just went even smaller


----------



## DiamondRyce

What Do You Guys think of my build. Case is the Cougar Spike.


Cable Management


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey guys got a new entry. Node 304 with big modular psu, phanteks and full sized graphics card:
> 
> tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent. Most Excellent, indeed! I'm really heading for the Node 304 instead of a SG-05 for my work rig.


----------



## Shrak

So, a question for you SG05 owners out there.

What are your suggestions for air cooling on a board such as the ASRock Z77E-ITX with an offset socket next to the PCIe lane?

CPU in question will be a 2600k, most likely stock, may bring it to 4Ghz ( depends on cooling options ).

I would use my H80 but it seems to do that I would have to lose the drive tray which I was hoping to keep, unless I'm wrong here, but all the builds with an H80 I've seen have removed it so I assume it's mandatory...

I still might use the H80, but for the particular build I'd like at least attempt to have a built in optical drive if possible while still keeping plenty cool.

Was looking at the Noctua NH-L9i, instead of reviews I like personal experiences as they seem to be more truthful to real world usage.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey guys got a new entry. Node 304 with big modular psu, phanteks and full sized graphics card:
> 
> tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very nicely done!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Excellent. Most Excellent, indeed! I'm really heading for the Node 304 instead of a SG-05 for my work rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Very nicely done!


appreciate it guys. its a phenomenal case. so nice to work with I was surprised. I also made a few custom cables, a super short gpu cable and one with just one sata power and just one 4-pin. I need to grab some zip ties to more mount down the psu and hard drive a bit more securely.


----------



## Jeci

My contribution to the club:



Few more piccy's in my build log (see sig)...


----------



## Noskcaj

I finally got thepumps for my cooler, the PC will be finished in a week or two. expect awesomeness


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My contribution to the club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more piccy's in my build log (see sig)...


aw, i want that case







too bad i don't have a m-atx board anymore...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> I finally got thepumps for my cooler, the PC will be finished in a week or two. expect awesomeness


you made me curious


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I would use my H80 but it seems to do that I would have to lose the drive tray which I was hoping to keep, unless I'm wrong here, but all the builds with an H80 I've seen have removed it so I assume it's mandatory...
> 
> I still might use the H80, but for the particular build I'd like at least attempt to have a built in optical drive if possible while still keeping plenty cool.


If you're using an AIO water cooler in an SG05, you have two options. The first is to keep it vertical and remove drive trays. The second is to turn it horizontal, which reduces the available room for your GPU by about an inch.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My contribution to the club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more piccy's in my build log (see sig)...


Really clean build.


----------



## vangsfreaken

i were supposed to post pics here too, right?







so many threads to update...

my rig yesterday, before everything went wrong...

needed my cpu to update bios on an old p8p67...

and everything back together! right before everything went wrong... powered it on, saw a spark, turned it off, mobo is dead...

you know what that means? troubleshooting! (before i knew it was the mobo)

thank god i had a p8z77-i deluxe ready...

R.I.P









well, at least i didn't have to format and reinstall anything







i'll just leave a few more pics...




this just doesn't look or feel right... need to move it









oh... and the temps with the stock cooler is *horrible!* even at stock clock, i'm idling at 50-55, and hitting 75-80 in bf3...


----------



## votum

Anyone used the Parvum systems case? I'm looking for a new case, the FT03 I have now is annoying. The whole tall cube sounded interesting but WC was a huge PITA and really just air was a pita to work in it. Looking for a unique case, I liked the rogue but can't find one, right now I am looking at the Parvum systems one (I emailed them to see if they are getting any US distributors soon) and a MM H2Go.

Thoughts?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i were supposed to post pics here too, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many threads to update...
> 
> my rig yesterday, before everything went wrong...
> 
> needed my cpu to update bios on an old p8p67...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and everything back together! right before everything went wrong... powered it on, saw a spark, turned it off, mobo is dead...
> 
> you know what that means? troubleshooting! (before i knew it was the mobo)
> 
> thank god i had a p8z77-i deluxe ready...
> 
> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, at least i didn't have to format and reinstall anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll just leave a few more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this just doesn't look or feel right... need to move it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh... and the temps with the stock cooler is *horrible!* even at stock clock, i'm idling at 50-55, and hitting 75-80 in bf3...


I like this pic. I have a sweet spot for Noctua coolers.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like this pic. I have a sweet spot for Noctua coolers.


that rig was all noctua, and it was cool







i miss it so much


----------



## bigmac11

Sorry if this post doesn't belong here. I've been on the hunt for a cube case that will accept MATX, minimum 240 rad and 12" video cards. I created a thread in the case section and really didn't get many replies. Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Sorry if this post doesn't belong here. I've been on the hunt for a cube case that will accept MATX, minimum 240 rad and 12" video cards. I created a thread in the case section and really didn't get many replies. Thanks in advance for any replies


my immediate thought was core 1000







not really a cube, but it's still quite fine


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> my immediate thought was core 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a cube, but it's still quite fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately have my mind set on a cube. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey could I still join if I buy the 350D


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey could I still join if I buy the 350D


You're welcome to post your build, but that's a little on the big side. Now, if you have 4 video cards in it, that's more in the spirit of the club, and we can deal with that.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You're welcome to post your build, but that's a little on the big side. Now, if you have 4 video cards in it, that's more in the spirit of the club, and we can deal with that.


Lol well then I can afford only one







but one day


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Lol well then I can afford only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but one day


That's the spirit!


----------



## audioholic

not completed yet, but hopefully this is "beastly" enough. 2x240s in a Prodigy..all internal


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Sorry if this post doesn't belong here. I've been on the hunt for a cube case that will accept MATX, minimum 240 rad and 12" video cards. I created a thread in the case section and really didn't get many replies. Thanks in advance for any replies


http://www.parvumsystems.com/category/cases


----------



## HPE1000

That is if you want to spend a lot of money for a fully acryllic case.

130 british pounds, around 200 bucks, then 60 british pounds to ship to the us which is 100 us dollars.... OMG 100 bucks to ship that thing?!?!

So it would be like 300+ us dollars.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is if you want to spend a lot of money for a fully acryllic case.
> 
> 130 british pounds, around 200 bucks, then 60 british pounds to ship to the us which is 100 us dollars.... OMG 100 bucks to ship that thing?!?!
> 
> So it would be like 300+ us dollars.


I think they're pretty ugly and oversized imo. personally I liked DangerDen cases a lot more for the price.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> http://www.parvumsystems.com/category/cases


That's exactly what I'm looking for







Now I just need to save up the cash.


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is if you want to spend a lot of money for a fully acryllic case.
> 
> 130 british pounds, around 200 bucks, then 60 british pounds to ship to the us which is 100 us dollars.... OMG 100 bucks to ship that thing?!?!
> 
> So it would be like 300+ us dollars.


Have you ever shipped something overseas? In the past 2 years shipping prices have skyrocketed. Just to USPS a small package (some box games) package to Great Britain recently cost me 38 dollars. It weighed like 2 pounds. 100 bucks to ship a PC case is right in the ballpark. The company is just 2 guys and its all hand made. I'm having a tossup between buying that case and building my own, but I know I'd end up spending far more than $300 worth of time if I made my own case, and I currently work from 5am to 9pm M-F, and sit on my ass all weekend fishing or sleeping, so I don't want to make my own lol.

These guys put the attention that I would put into my own build, and I like their style. They'll do anything you want to the case, want a fillport? Done, want the fan holes 140mm? Done, they emailed me yesterday at 2am. I'll gladly pay for service like that.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> http://www.parvumsystems.com/category/cases


Those are really nice.


----------



## HPE1000

I wasnt saying it was off or that you would be getting overcharged, but you are still paying 100 bucks more no matter how you want to look at it. (depending on where you live)


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wasnt saying it was off or that you would be getting overcharged, but you are still paying 100 bucks more no matter how you want to look at it. (depending on where you live)


I know lol, I was just saying that shipping is right on, they aren't gouging it, shipping the case built would make the box probably close to 30 liters. Even though it weighs less than 15lbs its still a decent sized box, and they kill you when you ship something in a box like that.

All I know is every time I think I am going to make 5 bucks on shipping when selling something on ebay it bites me in the ass how expensive its gotten, I remember when it was basically 10 bucks to ship anything, and now after I swipe my card at the post office the item that should have made me 40% profit made me less than 2 dollars profit o.0

I quit selling my things on ebay because of it lol. Craigslist or goodwill now.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Very nicely done!


Indeed a very good and nice build


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My contribution to the club:
> 
> 
> 
> Few more piccy's in my build log (see sig)...


O M G I sooooo love the FT 03 !!!! LOL sell it to me


----------



## Phobia

Btw, about the mini FT 03 can you go overclock with cpu and gpu with that 450 modular psu?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey could I still join if I buy the 350D


Sure thing, it is m-ATX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You're welcome to post your build, but that's a little on the big side. Now, if you have 4 video cards in it, that's more in the spirit of the club, and we can deal with that.


As Above, its m-ATX. Not the smallest m-ATX case, but still, can't house 4 GPUs.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw, about the mini FT 03 can you go overclock with cpu and gpu with that 450 modular psu?


Of course it depends on which cpu and gpu, but anything you can fit in the case you can power easily. Haven't heard anyone complain the PSU shut down from overcurrent.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Sure thing, it is m-ATX
> As Above, its m-ATX. Not the smallest m-ATX case, but still, can't house 4 GPUs.


You're welcome to create a "Giant 5-slot case with 1 GPU" club, but it's not what this one is about.

GoldenTree is fine posting his build here, but we're always aiming for smaller.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Of course it depends on which cpu and gpu, but anything you can fit in the case you can power easily. Haven't heard anyone complain the PSU shut down from overcurrent.


But, can you go oc with i7 3770k and Gtx Titan/780?
These two have too much damn high power draw, consider that I changed my build for that matter.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You're welcome to create a "Giant 5-slot case with 1 GPU" club, but it's not what this one is about.
> 
> GoldenTree is fine posting his build here, but we're always aiming for smaller.


So does mine in the spirit of this thread? 
M-ATX mini-Phantom? It's shorter than a Vulcan, and will. House an X79 build with a 360 and a 240 with everything CRAMMED inside...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> So does mine in the spirit of this thread?
> M-ATX mini-Phantom? It's shorter than a Vulcan, and will. House an X79 build with a 360 and a 240 with everything CRAMMED inside...


No no, you can stay! That chopped Phantom is sick. The packed case is what we aim for.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> But, can you go oc with i7 3770k and Gtx Titan/780?
> These two have too much damn high power draw, consider that I changed my build for that matter.


i7 is very efficient, draws 60W at load on stock clocks. Even at high overclock, CPU won't be more than 150W. (source)

Titan is hardware limited to 265W. So it's possible to run these both overclocked, but yeah, together with the other components that is probably reaching the limits of that PSU.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> i7 is very efficient, draws 60W at load on stock clocks. Even at high overclock, CPU won't be more than 150W. (source)
> 
> Titan is hardware limited to 265W. So it's possible to run these both overclocked, but yeah, together with the other components that is probably reaching the limits of that PSU.


what? every review i've seen says the titan (ah, sounds so nice) peaks just under 450 watt?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> But, can you go oc with i7 3770k and Gtx Titan/780?
> These two have too much damn high power draw, consider that I changed my build for that matter.


Yes, I'm sure you can. A 690 or a 7990, not so much. I'm not sure how much of an overclock you could do, but you should be right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> what? every review i've seen says the titan (ah, sounds so nice) peaks just under 450 watt?


If I'm not mistaken, 6pin only does 75w and 8pin is 150w = 225w? In which case I'd think 450w was the whole machine. CPU/mobo/GPU/SSD would sound about right. However, this is stretching my knowledge.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> what? every review i've seen says the titan (ah, sounds so nice) peaks just under 450 watt?


As Nuzart says, reviewers usually measure the whole system. And they also measure with a kill-a-watt meter, so it will include the power used by the power supply itself.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ..

Does the prodigy (ignoring the fact it isn't a true SFF case to some people) have enough space for a non modular PSU to look good or should I invest in something modular ?

Also, does the solid front bezel mess with airflow ?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ..
> 
> Does the prodigy (ignoring the fact it isn't a true SFF case to some people) have enough space for a non modular PSU to look good or should I invest in something modular ?
> 
> Also, does the solid front bezel mess with airflow ?


not all prodigies have the solid front. If you want SFF, go SG09 or smaller


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> not all prodigies have the solid front. If you want SFF, go SG09 or smaller


I know that, I was talking in particular about the 1's with the solid bezel ... (the white 1)

I would love to go full SFF but parts are a major issue in my country

Unless I go for the CM120 Elite ... But I am not sure how good that SFF is for standard air cooling cooling (going for am A10-5800k)


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Yes, I'm sure you can. A 690 or a 7990, not so much. I'm not sure how much of an overclock you could do, but you should be right.
> If I'm not mistaken, 6pin only does 75w and 8pin is 150w = 225w? In which case I'd think 450w was the whole machine. CPU/mobo/GPU/SSD would sound about right. However, this is stretching my knowledge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> As Nuzart says, reviewers usually measure the whole system. And they also measure with a kill-a-watt meter, so it will include the power used by the power supply itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> what? every review i've seen says the titan (ah, sounds so nice) peaks just under 450 watt?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> i7 is very efficient, draws 60W at load on stock clocks. Even at high overclock, CPU won't be more than 150W. (source)
> 
> Titan is hardware limited to 265W. So it's possible to run these both overclocked, but yeah, together with the other components that is probably reaching the limits of that PSU.


Ok, as you said the watt meter is only measuring the cpu, gpu and thats it, what about the mobo, rams, ssd and hdds? They need power as well, plus I think it might get a system into throttle or shut down or even a crash, right?
Lol I wish they would make a 500-550 SFX psu


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I know that, I was talking in particular about the 1's with the solid bezel ... (the white 1)
> 
> I would love to go full SFF but parts are a major issue in my country
> 
> Unless I go for the CM120 Elite ... But I am not sure how good that SFF is for standard air cooling cooling (going for am A10-5800k)


If you could somehow get a sg09 it would save you money elsewhere. the default cooling is incredible and it lets you use Matx


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Ok, as you said the watt meter is only measuring the cpu, gpu and thats it, what about the mobo, rams, ssd and hdds? They need power as well, plus I think it might get a system into throttle or shut down or even a crash, right?
> Lol I wish they would make a 500-550 SFX psu


Honestly, GPU and CPU is really all you need to add up +50w, and that's being generous. At least in the sense of an ITX Build. I say being generous, because for most people, you'd be hard pressed making a card pull as much power as it can, while the CPU and everything else is drawing max load too. Also IIRC the ST45SF-G can handle more than 450w anyway. I would not hesitate to put any new series GPU on that PSU besides the 7990/690s.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Honestly, GPU and CPU is really all you need to add up +50w, and that's being generous. At least in the sense of an ITX Build. I say being generous, because for most people, you'd be hard pressed making a card pull as much power as it can, while the CPU and everything else is drawing max load too. Also IIRC the ST45SF-G can handle more than 450w anyway. I would not hesitate to put any new series GPU on that PSU besides the 7990/690s.


Ok, what if you mod the voltage and made it draw even more than the original max load?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Will be joining the club in the next week or so ... ... It's not hugely SFF but small steps ... lol

Got the prodigy ordered step down from a Full Tower then I will be going sg05 but only end of the year


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Ok, what if you mod the voltage and made it draw even more than the original max load?


Not sure what you mean by "mod the voltage", it's a switching PSU so it rectifies the input voltage and converts it to a PWM signal.

But you can get that PSU to >120% overpower before the overcurrent protection shuts it down. This was demonstrated in the Chiphell review first but that's in Chinese, so I link for you instead http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/SilverStone-ST45SF-G-Power-Supply-Review/1662 (maximum power measured was *578.4W* @ 40.4C ambient)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ..
> 
> Does the prodigy (ignoring the fact it isn't a true SFF case to some people) have enough space for a non modular PSU to look good or should I invest in something modular ?
> 
> Also, does the solid front bezel mess with airflow ?


Yes...it will depend on the depth of the PSU though, plus you can always shorten your cables easily enough...

The front panel doesn't mess with airflow and in most instances, temperature differences are very minor.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

just purchased a node 304







I couldnt figure out if I wanted to buy the silverstone 450 SFX gold psu and a sg05 or buy this case and then buy the psu later on.
Will post pictures









Hoping to eventually mod the case to fit a 240 rad and maybe a 92mm rad. Gonna incorporate some scratch build ideas into this case.


----------



## Nuzart

240 rad







I assume you plan on cutting the top panel and mounting it there? Where would the 92mm rad go? I'm using the 184 rad on the front and a 120 on the rear.

Can you mock up a pic of how you plan on laying it out, pretty curious to see this.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

2 120mm rads in the front. I will then create a custom rear panel. Plan is to raise mobo off the tray and mount the gpu horizonal underneith and shift the mobo over to one side. Ill mount the sfx psu vertical with the exhausting/power pointing towards the back. the 42 or 92 rad will be above the I/O shield in the back.

This is the mockup of what my scratch build was going to be like. I havent measured anything out yet. but I could always do a custom cover where just the top panel is removable and the sides I can use for mounting.


----------



## Nuzart

Oh nice, bit more modding than I was expecting.


----------



## Black5Lion

Just saw this on Youtube and taught I'd share it, it appears to be available now.
Newegg GTX 670 Mini $399.99
Sorry if it has been posted before.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Yes, I'm sure you can. A 690 or a 7990, not so much. I'm not sure how much of an overclock you could do, but you should be right.
> If I'm not mistaken, 6pin only does 75w and 8pin is 150w = 225w? In which case I'd think 450w was the whole machine. CPU/mobo/GPU/SSD would sound about right. However, this is stretching my knowledge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> As Nuzart says, reviewers usually measure the whole system. And they also measure with a kill-a-watt meter, so it will include the power used by the power supply itself.


okay, i checked more reviews and you guys are right... sorry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I know that, I was talking in particular about the 1's with the solid bezel ... (the white 1)
> 
> I would love to go full SFF but parts are a major issue in my country
> 
> Unless I go for the CM120 Elite ... But I am not sure how good that SFF is for standard air cooling cooling (going for am A10-5800k)


the CM elite 120 ain't great, but it works







i had my xfx 7950 and 2600k in the core 1000 with a c14, but when my mobo failed i moved over to the elite 120







idle temps on cpu is 20 degrees higher even on stock clock... probably because of the stock cooler, but i can't fit anything else in there







although the gpu is doing fine, despite the cooler







the case is fine, if you can fit some proper cooler...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this on Youtube and taught I'd share it, it appears to be available now.
> Newegg GTX 670 Mini $399.99
> Sorry if it has been posted before.


For the price, I think I'll pass. A nice looking card though.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> For the price, I think I'll pass. A nice looking card though.


It's just a 670 with a short air cooler on it. You take any reference cooler off of a 670 and they're that short. I dont understand the hype. I get it, it's shorter.


----------



## GoldenTree

Is anyone here planning to do a build in the Corsair 350D


----------



## longroadtrip

The monsterITX is getting there... Still have a bit of work in the drive area...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The monsterITX is getting there... Still have a bit of work in the drive area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very nice!







Definitely how a Prodigy S3 should be used.

sshhhhhhh


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely how a Prodigy should be used.

















Umm, i don't think that's prodigy, dude.


----------



## longroadtrip

Nope..Case Labs S3...









http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4951_zps30fb9522.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4952_zps255d1962.jpg.html


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..Case Labs S3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4951_zps30fb9522.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4952_zps255d1962.jpg.html


That's good looking "little" rig you have there.








Temps? idle, load, ambient, delta, coolant?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> That's good looking "little" rig you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps? idle, load, ambient, delta, coolant?


Don't know yet..still have to finish it...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nope..Case Labs S3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4951_zps30fb9522.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/l...Labs Mercury S3/IMG_4952_zps255d1962.jpg.html


Nice rigs. Liking that S3.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Don't know yet..still have to finish it...


Oh, okay, my bad.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nope..Case Labs S3...


I need to stop going onto OCN when I am half asleep.









Good job either way. How's the build quality?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I need to stop going onto OCN when I am half asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job either way. How's the build quality?


lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I need to stop going onto OCN when I am half asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job either way. How's the build quality?


Absolutely incredible! The powder coat has a real durable finish..the aluminum is thick..I have to say, there really aren't any negatives on this case for me...and that is really rare!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Absolutely incredible! The powder coat has a real durable finish..the aluminum is thick..I have to say, there really aren't any negatives on this case for me...and that is really rare!


This. The quality of CaseLabs is amazing...never been so happy with a case.

Recently finished up my mATX "beast"

EDIT: Removed pics, too big for Dyson Poindexter


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. The quality of CaseLabs is amazing...never been so happy with a case.
> 
> Recently finished up my mATX "beast"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This rig is everywhere! Love it!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> This rig is everywhere! Love it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We hang in a lot of the same circles, sorry for the spam fest.


----------



## Phelan

Caselabs definitely has the best quality and versatility. But I would have liked to see an M-ATX case by them the size of the S3..


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Caselabs definitely has the best quality and versatility. But I would have liked to see an M-ATX case by them the size of the S3..


They're making one right now.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> They're making one right now.


S5 will be quite a bit larger than S3.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> They're making one right now.


Really how much do you think it would cost


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> They're making one right now.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> S5 will be quite a bit larger than S3.


From the renders I've seen over in the CaseLabs threads, not by much.


----------



## Shrak

Soo... these showed up today...


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice


----------



## Dangur

Something is cooking...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Soo... these showed up today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What case is that going in? Do you still have you're FT02?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What case is that going in? Do you still have you're FT02?


SG05 and Of course I do









Would you like me to stick the ITX board in the FT02?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> SG05 and Of course I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to stick the ITX board in the FT02?


You've stuck a mATX in there....why not ITX.







What happen to the white case?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You've stuck a mATX in there....why not ITX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happen to the white case?


The White PS07 along with the Extreme4-M Z77 and 2600k are going to be donated to my father.

And, you make a good point. I could do it for the lulz.


----------



## yancyv8

Soooooooooo...

Here's the latest Mac Pro Mini XD The specs are in my sig.


----------



## andydviking

Is there a club for regular ITX gaming builds? I was gonna post mine but it's not up to the awesome PC's specs on this thread. WOW! Some awesome ITX/mATX builds here. So impressive what you guys can mod and accomplish.

I love ITX builds. After being in this hobby for a while I was always finding myself with a regular ATX mobo and only one card in it for the life of the PC. So why not build a ITX that's easy to move and requires way less space?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Is there a club for regular ITX gaming builds? I was gonna post mine but it's not up to the awesome PC's specs on this thread. WOW! Some awesome ITX/mATX builds here. So impressive what you guys can mod and accomplish.
> 
> I love ITX builds. After being in this hobby for a while I was always finding myself with a regular ATX mobo and only one card in it for the life of the PC. So why not build a ITX that's easy to move and requires way less space?


Go ahead and post yours! Being ITX, you'd be much better off than some people here with gargantuan mATX cases that are missing the point.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> The White PS07 along with the Extreme4-M Z77 and 2600k are going to be donated to my father.
> 
> And, you make a good point. I could do it for the lulz.


Ahh, that's right, you mentioned that in VA thread. Now let's see that itx in that FT02.


----------



## vangsfreaken

i must ask.. what temps are you other "shoebox-owners" seeing? because i've been idling at 30 degrees since june 2011, and my temps with the stock cooler is annoying me in the elite 120


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Go ahead and post yours! Being ITX, you'd be much better off than some people here with gargantuan mATX cases that are missing the point.


I'll go ahead and take the bate. So because my case is larger than most mATX cases out there I'm missing some sort of point? It's not gargantuan by any means really, and is suited for a mATX board very well, and the fact that you can run an entire loop in there is very appealing to a lot of people. I think if a case is made and designed for mATX specifically, why give someone a hard time about it for sharing here?
Maybe I shouldn't be taking that personally, and you were just making a general comment, but had to throw my 2cents in.









EDIT: For some scale, here's my case on my desk. My monitor is 27 inches.

EDIT AGAIN:
Removed pic, too big for Dyson Poindexter


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i must ask.. what temps are you other "shoebox-owners" seeing? because i've been idling at 30 degrees since june 2011, and my temps with the stock cooler is annoying me in the elite 120


Idle temps arent anything to worry about, I know sensors(ESPECIALLY on amd are really inaccurate at idle temperatures)

From what I have seen your idle temp is going to be about the same on the stock heatsink vs custom watercooling loop.









Regardless I am running around 30c because its the summer time and I do have a lot of stuff open on my computer, 2 web browsers, skype, steam, all the things.

Idle temp is just around 2-5c above ambient temperatures no matter what heatsink is being used


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't be taking that personally, and you were just making a general comment, but had to throw my 2cents in.


He's the thread starter, so he's very entited to set the standard for what is acceptable in this club. You with your *sixty-seven liter* case are exactly the kind of person he's talking about. You can fit six SG05s and at least two Prodigys inside your case


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Idle temps arent anything to worry about, I know sensors(ESPECIALLY on amd are really inaccurate at idle temperatures)
> 
> *From what I have seen your idle temp is going to be about the same on the stock heatsink vs custom watercooling loop*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless I am running around 30c because its the summer time and I do have a lot of stuff open on my computer, 2 web browsers, skype, steam, all the things.
> 
> Idle temp is just around 2-5c above ambient temperatures no matter what heatsink is being used


This is true. Idle temps no matter what type of cooling method you are using (stock, water, beastly air cooler) are all going to be similar. It's the load temps that vary drastically from each type.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> He's the thread starter, so he's very entited to set the standard for what is acceptable in this club. You with your *sixty-seven liter* case are exactly the kind of person he's talking about. *You can fit six SG05s and at least two Prodigys inside your case*


LOL, are you trying to be serious about that?

But whatever, put up a disclaimer then that specifies what's too big if it's that big of a deal.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> He's the thread starter, so he's very entited to set the standard for what is acceptable in this club. You with your *sixty-seven liter* case are exactly the kind of person he's talking about. You can fit six SG05s and at least two Prodigys inside your case


"club-for-those-with-beastly-*matx*-itx-rigs" Maybe I'm reading the title wrong?


----------



## WALSRU

He can join the club, it's a nice case!

Read the OP, we aren't bashing anyone but the primary purpose of the club is small cases. We went through this a year ago when the Prodigy came out and everyone called it huge. Finally someone came in here and made the Prodigy look small.


----------



## AppJak

Should I go with white or black for a Prodigy?

White looks really good, but black would fit my theme and parts better.


----------



## HPE1000

He can join, broski.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He can join the club, it's a nice case!
> 
> Read the OP, we aren't bashing anyone but the primary purpose of the club is small cases. We went through this a year ago when the Prodigy came out and everyone called it huge. *Finally someone came in here and made the Prodigy look small.*


Bwahaha got a point there.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppJak*
> 
> Should I go with white or black for a Prodigy?
> 
> White looks really good, but black would fit my theme and parts better.


Why not orange, red, green, or blue? If I was going out to get another Prodigy (sold mine) I'd get one of the fancy new colors.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'll go ahead and take the bate. So because my case is larger than most mATX cases out there I'm missing some sort of point? It's not gargantuan by any means really, and is suited for a mATX board very well, and the fact that you can run an entire loop in there is very appealing to a lot of people. I think if a case is made and designed for mATX specifically, why give someone a hard time about it for sharing here?


Considering all the resistance and disrespect in this thread, we should have a Custom WC mATX / mITX thread made. Because from my perspective it's people with loud shoeboxes who are missing the point...

The case does not take boards larger than mATX, the case is designed for custom WC, and there is a mATX board and a custom WC loop there... So I think its use is spot on, and it's in a completely different category than H630 / 900D / HAF-X / TJ11 builds.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i must ask.. what temps are you other "shoebox-owners" seeing? because i've been idling at 30 degrees since june 2011, and my temps with the stock cooler is annoying me in the elite 120


In an Elite 120 with an i5-3570k stock and a Noctua NH-L9i cooler , I idle around 35 and get up to 75 with Intel Burn Test (on extreme) after 10 minutes. It's less with Prime 95. If you haven't already you might wanna set your 80mm fan to exhaust air. It'll lower temps a bit.


----------



## AppJak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why not orange, red, green, or blue? If I was going out to get another Prodigy (sold mine) I'd get one of the fancy new colors.


I was considering orange, for different reasons (All of which are silly, to some). I was able to find some nice orange ram, and a cooler. Couldn't find any additional fans though.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL, are you trying to be serious about that?
> But whatever, put up a disclaimer then that specifies what's too big if it's that big of a deal.


Of course I'm serious. It's the small form factor section of this forum, which is defined by Intel as between 8 and 19 liter cases. In Imperial measurement between 2 and 5 gallons. The Prodigy is 7 gallons and that got a lot of flak. Your case is almost 18 gallons. What's so difficult to understand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> "club-for-those-with-beastly-*matx*-itx-rigs" Maybe I'm reading the title wrong?


The thread is within the small form factor subforum. What's so difficult to understand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Because from my perspective it's people with loud shoeboxes who are missing the point.


My shoebox is watercooled CPU and GPU and not loud at all, but moreover this thread is within the small form factor subforum which was put here exactly for people with loud shoeboxes. What's so difficult to understand?


----------



## mironccr345

I guess I just dont understand? @Pcmoddermike, did you understand?


----------



## PCModderMike

No I guess we don't understand. No one understands...certainly don't understand what's up with the attitude.

Trying to pull out all these specifications isn't really impressing anyone buddy. Those are Intel's specs? Are they listed anywhere in the OP though. I also don't see a sticky in the small form factor systems subforum that specifies only cases between those sizes are allowed to post in this area. Get over yourself.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

While it's an amazing build, the CL SM5 doesn't make the cut because it has more than 4 expansion slots. That, and it's a very large case. Not a bad build or anything, just in here we're shooting for "as small as possible."

Now, if the SM5 was needed because you had to fit 4 GPU's in there along with a mini-itx system running as a firewall, that would be worthy of an exception. While I consider the Prodigy to be way too big for just an ITX case, that guy who put an LGA2011 DTX board with CF 7950's in it certainly was worth having the larger case. I'm not going to set an arbitrary limit on case volume, but it should be the smallest case needed to reasonably accommodate the hardware.


----------



## WALSRU

These are the exact same kind of people that park "small" SUV's in the compact car section at the mall and then wonder why they get dirty looks.

Here we go again


----------



## PCModderMike

LOL OK and you've even edited the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This thread is for a congregation of members that pack high-end hardware into tiny mATX or Mini-ITX cases without compromise. The emphasis is on small cases. Feel free to post pictures or just discuss SFF cases in general.
> 
> 9/2012 Update:
> 
> Many, many pages of bickering have arisen due to my flexible definition of "beastly" and "SFF".
> 
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and no cases with more than 4 expansion slots regardless of the board inside.
> 
> However, this thread has grown into a much larger discussion about SFF, and has grown beyond these original guidelines. As such, any mATX or smaller system is fair game, including the Prodigy. Hating the Prodigy is fine, but doing so in this thread is not.



OK, I'll take the photos down and leave. Didn't know this thread was so prejudice against larger cases.


----------



## mironccr345

LoL, it's that serious.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> These are the exact same kind of people that park "small" SUV's in the compact car section at the mall and then wonder why they get dirty looks.


Hahaha good analogy


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Every community is going to have "purists," and of course some purists are purer than others. Don't believe me? Go to a train/railway enthusiast site and tell them your favorite locomotive is the F40PH. But I digress.

Anyway, I really want to keep the semantics to a minimum. We had this issue when the Prodigy hit, and I'd rather not go through it again. Some cases are larger than others, but we can all discuss SFF and enjoy looking at some hardware.


----------



## PCModderMike

Oh no, but it is, this is serious business. Shun anyone with more than 4 expansion slots, be gone!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh no, but it is, this is serious business. Shun anyone with more than 4 expansion slots, be gone!


Before that rule we had ITX boards in full towers, if you don't draw the line somewhere there's no point in having a club at all


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Before that rule we had ITX boards in full towers, if you don't draw the line somewhere there's no point in having a club at all


I was under the impression that the case was supposed to support motherboards no larger than mATX, and motherboards used should be no larger than mATX. For which the likes of 350D and SM5 are still fine.

But haters gonna hate...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Before that rule we had ITX boards in full towers, if you don't draw the line somewhere there's no point in having a club at all


Ooo good point. Can't imagine seeing that kind of thing. *But* if that has been a known rule, why was it just added to the OP today, this morning, while all of this discussion was going on.

I mean, I'm not trying to fight to the point of making the rules change, or forcing anyone to accept my rig. But if this is such a big deal to everyone in here, and you all are such "purists"....why is this not all written out in the OP.

People come across this thread, they read "beastly mATX/ITX rigs"...they assume if their case has either one of those boards then they should be able to post and be accepted...but I've definitely learned that's not the case.
So, in an effort to prevent this from happening again, maybe the OP should be rewritten to reflect all of these "rules."


----------



## Shrak

I agree the title is misleading and if this is to be purely an sff club, then the title should be changed to reflect that. Just seems a bit silly to continue arguing over it.


----------



## WALSRU

Entitled much? Start your own club and make your own rules, then we can look into your cool club longingly through the bars on the windows.

You can't just walk in and demand inclusion because we're all meanie-heads.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I agree the title is misleading and if this is to be purely an sff club, then the title should be changed to reflect that. Just seems a bit silly to continue arguing over it.


Agreed. Sorry for stirring the pot so much.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I agree the title is misleading and if this is to be purely an sff club, then the title should be changed to reflect that. Just seems a bit silly to continue arguing over it.


Well said.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Entitled much? Start your own club and make your own rules, then we can look into your cool club longingly through the bars on the windows.
> 
> You can't just walk in and demand inclusion because we're all meanie-heads.


Psh, this guy.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ooo good point. Can't imagine seeing that kind of thing. *But* if that has been a known rule, why was it just added to the OP today, this morning, while all of this discussion was going on.


In fairness, that change was on the 12th, 4 days ago. Regardless, a comment I made to another user about others having large cases wasn't directed at you, even if you felt it applied to you. The person I was replying to felt his ITX system wasn't sufficient and I was trying to appeal to him on a "power per volume" scale.

I've never been one to define absolute rules over anything; I've always felt this group would function best if it would moderate itself. The OP is meant to be a guideline, I've mentioned in other posts that even an ATX system would be able to fit in if shared the same challenges as the smaller ones. PCModderMike, my stance is that you can post whatever you like, and the community can choose to accept it or not. Trying to lay out all the unwritten rules would both take up way too much of my time and lead to even more bickering if someone thinks their MK-802 should be considered SFF.

Now, let's please get back to discussing SFF and posting cool pictures. All the above posters are welcome to chime in about all this one last time, but after that I'll be flagging them as off-topic. I don't want to have the last say as that's not fair. Y'all are welcome to PM me with any other concerns after that.

Thanks


----------



## candy_van

Just rename it "The SFF Club: Size Matters"

(I'm not kidding btw, if that's the emphasis then just make it known and move on).


----------



## MiiX

There is allready a uSFF/SFF clubNo need for a second one. Keep it as it is.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Idle temps arent anything to worry about, I know sensors(ESPECIALLY on amd are really inaccurate at idle temperatures)
> 
> From what I have seen your idle temp is going to be about the same on the stock heatsink vs custom watercooling loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless I am running around 30c because its the summer time and I do have a lot of stuff open on my computer, 2 web browsers, skype, steam, all the things.
> 
> Idle temp is just around 2-5c above ambient temperatures no matter what heatsink is being used


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This is true. Idle temps no matter what type of cooling method you are using (stock, water, beastly air cooler) are all going to be similar. It's the load temps that vary drastically from each type.


well, true.... but in my haf x and core 1000 i ran at 30 degrees idle, with both d14 with 3x sp120, and a c14 with stock fans, but in the elite 120 i'm at 50-55 idle... load goes all the way up to 90 in a short time, although it seems to stop somewhere around there... that's at 3500 mhz and 1.032 volts... (although AI suite says 1,1 at the lowest, and 20 degrees less on cpu under load). this makes me a little unsecure, is the cpu seriously hot, or is some sensor or reading just completely ******ed? p8z77-i deluxe, if that should matter. anyone know how stable the readings on this board is?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> In an Elite 120 with an i5-3570k stock and a Noctua NH-L9i cooler , I idle around 35 and get up to 75 with Intel Burn Test (on extreme) after 10 minutes. It's less with Prime 95. If you haven't already you might wanna set your 80mm fan to exhaust air. It'll lower temps a bit.


well, that's just unfair







also, i removed the tiny fan as it made more noise than my entire haf x altogether







although i have 2x noctua 120mm in there, should really be enough...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The Elite 120 is so tempting because it's usually $40 bucks. However, using a low-profile heatsink isn't easy because of the full-size PSU right above it. So, what to do? My idea was to throw an AIO watercooler on there and put the rad on the front fan slot. The only issue is the hard drive cage is riveted in! So I managed to bend mine all up and ruin it trying to get it out. So I've got my e120a with the rad up front in a push-pull where the drive cage was, and I need to add a 3.5 HDD. Wont fit on its side because of the rad and the little fan riser back by the motherboard, and I've got the 5.25 bay packed to the gills with PSU cables. It's sitting in my garage now.

Anyway, rant over. Just be prepared to deal with a LP air cooler and iffy temps, or losing that nice HDD cage for a AIO. I'd LOVE to see someone top-mount a rad on the outside of the case. I think a 2x180 or 3x120 rad would cover the top nicely and have massive dissipation.


----------



## andydviking

@vangsfreaken Yeah you are definitely correct, that fan is loud. I put a Noctua fan behind the drive cage as well. I probably will throw in another someday. I really wanna swap out that 80mm for something quiet. If anyone knows of a nice, slim, and quiet 80mm let me know lol.

@Dyson Poindexter Yeah, you are gonna have to do some modding to be able to overclock in that case. I knew I wasn't going to be able to so I went with an H77 board. But like you said it's 40 dollars. I think it is really a quality case for that price if you don't intend to overclock.

I agree that a water cooling setup with the rad on top would look cool if it was done well.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> So I've got my e120a with the rad up front in a push-pull where the drive cage was, and I need to add a 3.5 HDD. Wont fit on its side because of the rad and the little fan riser back by the motherboard.


I just built a gaming e120a for a customer and ended up having to pull that stupid fan riser anyways because the GB MB had all the cables terminating directly in front of it, for the sake of efficient cable routing it got pulled and now that I think of it, you could certainly fit a 2.5" drive over there, maybe even a 3.5".
Or just wait for those razor thin 500GB drives from WD and put a few wherever you arent blocking a vent.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Anyway, rant over. Just be prepared to deal with a LP air cooler and iffy temps, or losing that nice HDD cage for a AIO. I'd LOVE to see someone top-mount a rad on the outside of the case. I think a 2x180 or 3x120 rad would cover the top nicely and have massive dissipation.


won't invest anything in this case, it's mostly a placeholder for my dead core 1000-rig







i'll rather move the mobo to a nicer case and make a lan-rig sometime, and just get completely rid of this case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> @vangsfreaken Yeah you are definitely correct, that fan is loud. I put a Noctua fan behind the drive cage as well. I probably will throw in another someday. I really wanna swap out that 80mm for something quiet. If anyone knows of a nice, slim, and quiet 80mm let me know lol.
> 
> @Dyson Poindexter Yeah, you are gonna have to do some modding to be able to overclock in that case. I knew I wasn't going to be able to so I went with an H77 board. But like you said it's 40 dollars. I think it is really a quality case for that price if you don't intend to overclock.
> 
> I agree that a water cooling setup with the rad on top would look cool if it was done well.


just drop that fan entirely, it doesn't make a significant difference anyways...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Now that the SG05LITE is out for the same price, I can see it really eating into the E120A. Which is a shame because I really liked the CM case's look and feel, even if that drive cage killed all modability.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Now that the SG05LITE is out for the same price, I can see it really eating into the E120A. Which is a shame because I really liked the CM case's look and feel, even if that drive cage killed all modability.


still, the 120 supports more drives and a full-size psu







with that being said, i really wish i could have used the sg05 on my table... it's just waiting for something to weigh it down









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



btw, there's no problem to remove the drivecage without damaging anything


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> There is allready a uSFF/SFF clubNo need for a second one. Keep it as it is.


Merge them.


----------



## MiiX

No, just cause of the "accepted cases" on the first page. And that the club is restricted to less than 20 liters.


----------



## Kourin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and *no cases with more than 4 expansion slots regardless of the board inside.*


I just finished doing a rebuild of my rig in a new case, the Rosewill Line-M, but I guess I can't be a part of this club anymore since my case has 5 expansion slots... Even though it is only 14.3x15.5x7.3 inches. That's only 26.5 liters... IT'S SMALLER THAN A PRODIGY! But alas, it has 5 expansion slots so woe is me... Here are some fare-thee-well shots of the build.












Note: I really need to do something to improve GPU cooling. The side fan is too far back to really be of any use, and may serve better as an exhaust rather than an intake. Well my original plan was to use a smaller drive in the 3.5 in bay and remove the shroud and fan from my GPU and replace them with 3x 80 mm fans zip-tied together







. I might just end up covering the side panel fan cut-out, or if I really get up to modding things, adding a window. If only AMD actually had decent mATX motherboards for their higher end chips like Intel does... Maybe when their next socket comes out, I hope...

I bet you don't see very many guys sporting AM3+ boards in this club do you?


----------



## AppJak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> In an Elite 120 with an i5-3570k stock and a Noctua NH-L9i cooler , I idle around 35 and get up to 75 with Intel Burn Test (on extreme) after 10 minutes. It's less with Prime 95. If you haven't already you might wanna set your 80mm fan to exhaust air. It'll lower temps a bit.


I've been looking at a few Noctua's, I hear they're very good. Would you say a Hyper 212 Evo or a Noctua NH-L9i with two top fans would keep a BitFenix Prodigy build cooler.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I just finished doing a rebuild of my rig in a new case, the Rosewill Line-M, but I guess I can't be a part of this club anymore since my case has 5 expansion slots... Even though it is only 14.3x15.5x7.3 inches. That's only 26.5 liters... IT'S SMALLER THAN A PRODIGY! But alas, it has 5 expansion slots so woe is me... Here are some fare-thee-well shots of the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I really need to do something to improve GPU cooling. The side fan is too far back to really be of any use, and may serve better as an exhaust rather than an intake. Well my original plan was to use a smaller drive in the 3.5 in bay and remove the shroud and fan from my GPU and replace them with 3x 80 mm fans zip-tied together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might just end up covering the side panel fan cut-out, or if I really get up to modding things, adding a window. If only AMD actually had decent mATX motherboards for their higher end chips like Intel does... Maybe when their next socket comes out, I hope...
> 
> I bet you don't see very many guys sporting AM3+ boards in this club do you?


I hear ya lol. My resized M-ATX Phantom has 5 slots... But it also doesn't have a PSU hanging above or below the mobo...


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppJak*
> 
> I've been looking at a few Noctua's, I hear they're very good. Would you say a Hyper 212 Evo or Noctua NH-L9i would keep a BitFenix Prodigy build cooler.


The Noctua NH-L9i cools only a little bit better than the stock cooler. However it is more quiet and much better quality. So the CM evo would cool better. If you can afford one of the noctua coolers they are a great choice. Great quality fans with nice heatsinks and awesome mounting. They are expensive but will last multiple builds. And if you don't use the heatsink in the next build you can always use those fans again and again.


----------



## AppJak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> The Noctua NH-L9i cools only a little bit better than the stock cooler. However it is more quiet and much better quality. So the CM evo would cool better. If you can afford one of the noctua coolers they are a great choice. Great quality fans with nice heatsinks and awesome mounting. They are expensive but will last multiple builds. And if you don't use the heatsink in the next build you can always use those fans again and again.


Well, my 212 Plus keeps me at about 32 idle, and 52 after playing games for a while. I was just curious that if I were to get maybe a radiator or top fans if the Noctua would be better, seeing as how it's smaller and more low profile. I doubt I'd be able to fit a top fan inside the Prodigy. Unless I put them outside.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppJak*
> 
> Well, my 212 Plus keeps me at about 32 idle, and 52 after playing games for a while. I was just curious that if I were to get maybe a radiator or top fans if the Noctua would be better, seeing as how it's smaller and more low profile. I doubt I'd be able to fit a top fan inside the Prodigy. Unless I put them outside.


Yeah IMHO you're better off with your current setup.


----------



## AppJak

Okay, thanks.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Some people are taking the definition of the club. And frankly, the people making a big deal about it, don't really want to be here anyways.

This club might have originated to show off your mATX/mITX build but has since evolved into more of a general thread to discuss any SFF topics; while still showing off your rigs. The people that frequent this thread understand SFF and the idea behind it. There is no real definition (other than the IDC Spec Section 1.1) of SFF. It is all about the mindset of optimizing the space available for what you want to accomplish.

Since this is not an official club, who cares specifically about the guidelines to get in? Show off your rig! Let's see the latest greatest thing you're working on. If you feel that it is truly with the mindset of SFF, more power to you. Just understand that not everyone has the same definition of SFF and what that entails. People are going to judge your build, so what? Just seeing all the various things people are doing with their build to help get in line with SFF is great to see.

This is a discussion first and foremost. Whether or not your build is considered SFF is part of that discussion.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Didnt quite realize how big a 850HX psu was... Guess its a good excuse to get that silverstone SFX psu








Cant even install the gtx660 in my new Node 304


----------



## AppJak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Yeah IMHO you're better off with your current setup.


The only reason I'm hesitant with the Hyper 212, is I heard there's some problems with the back plate on the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe.


----------



## adjas

The silverstone SG10 is coming out end of this month, soon now.



http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1738745&page=3

official page up:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=392


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> The silverstone SG10 is coming out end of this month, soon now.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1738745&page=3
> 
> official page up:
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=392


That is ugly as sin, I think anyone who thinks this looks better than the 09 is just insane.


----------



## Noskcaj

i agree. any issues with the sg09 can be fixed with a 10 minute paint job, that thing is hideous.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppJak*
> 
> The only reason I'm hesitant with the Hyper 212, is I heard there's some problems with the back plate on the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe.


I PM'd you regarding this because I didn't wanna get too off topic in the thread.


----------



## WALSRU

When the SG10 looked like a door cover I loved the idea. That mesh is god awful!


----------



## .theMetal

ugly or not, I'm digging the layout


----------



## AndySarsen

Am I the only person who LOVES the SG10? I know it's pretty boxy and utilitarian, but I honestly find it to be pretty compelling as far as aesthetics.


----------



## Phelan

I like it!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> The silverstone SG10 is coming out end of this month, soon now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> ugly or not, I'm digging the layout


would the SG09 not be a better option then?


----------



## Shrak

So, SG05 is done until I decide to dig my 670 out of my other computer. Not sure about the H80 though yet, I kind of want an optical drive even though I really don't use it and I have several laptop bluray players laying around that I could use...







Wonderful case though, love it so far and the CPU hasn't gotten above 40C with some basic gaming ( about all I play is Indie games ), but I'm sure it'd hit 60C under some good load.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYUNGI KIM*
> 
> ASUS has revealed the lineup of Z87 motherboards that corresponds to the "Haswell" is a new CPU of Intel.
> 
> Z87 motherboards are introduced to all of Workstation (WS) product line-Classic series motherboard ASUS (Mainstream), Republic Of Gamers (ROG), The Ultimate Force and (TUF).
> 
> A new color scheme which was based on gold and black was adopted in Workstation and Classic series of this.
> 
> *Maximus VI Gene*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Z87-Gryphon*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


reading this article on OCN makes me sad. My baby (2500k) won't fit in those T_T.
I really like the gold-black-alike scheme on the gryphon too. I wouldn't use the armor kit at all though...

The full article can be found through the original post link btw


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> So, SG05 is done until I decide to dig my 670 out of my other computer. Not sure about the H80 though yet, I kind of want an optical drive even though I really don't use it and I have several laptop bluray players laying around that I could use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful case though, love it so far and the CPU hasn't gotten above 40C with some basic gaming ( about all I play is Indie games ), but I'm sure it'd hit 60C under some good load.


Hmm nice , how to fix it the hard drive ?


----------



## blooder11181

heres my sig rig
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/949478/hp-compaq-dc7700s-sff/


----------



## HPE1000

umm..


----------



## WALSRU

That might be the least beastly rig I've seen in this thread actually


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That might be the least beastly rig I've seen in this thread actually


my rig has been displaced









In other news, i recently picked up an i7 860 for $40, just gotta get my hands on an 1156 mATX board now n_n


----------



## elreyhorus

Can anyone recommend a good 120mm case fan that can push around 100 CFM without sounding like a wind tunnel?

I want to purchase a new case fan now that summer is here. The fan will be directly mounted onto my case, not a rad.


----------



## Noskcaj

i'm thinking of modding an Emac, when i'm done, is it a case acceptable for here?


----------



## DynamicEntrrry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyas*
> 
> share my itx rig, not beastly though
> 
> 
> 
> test design on lcd display
> 
> 
> 
> specs
> intel 3770k 4.5ghz delided
> asus z77 itx
> 16gb corsair plats
> gtx680
> corsair h80i
> silverstone 450 sfx modular
> Lian Li PC-Q18
> samsung 830 256gb
> WD 750GB Black 2.5
> Seagate 3TB 3.5
> Gentle Thypoon 1850
> Corsair 140mm fan
> Matrix Orbital LCD


Where are your hard drives mounted?


----------



## DynamicEntrrry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyas*
> 
> share my itx rig, not beastly though
> 
> 
> 
> test design on lcd display
> 
> 
> 
> specs
> intel 3770k 4.5ghz delided
> asus z77 itx
> 16gb corsair plats
> gtx680
> corsair h80i
> silverstone 450 sfx modular
> Lian Li PC-Q18
> samsung 830 256gb
> WD 750GB Black 2.5
> Seagate 3TB 3.5
> Gentle Thypoon 1850
> Corsair 140mm fan
> Matrix Orbital LCD


How did u fit the H80i on the front?


----------



## andydviking

@ Hoyas, with a GTX 680 and an i7 it looks pretty darn beastly to me!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> @ Hoyas, with a GTX 680 and an i7 it looks pretty darn beastly to me!


uh yeah. so much this. If a 3770K and 680 isn't beastly, I don't know what is.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> uh yeah. so much this. If a 3770K and 680 isn't beastly, I don't know what is.


i7 Extreme and SLI Titans?.
Idk just throwing the taught


----------



## sebar

@Black5Lion an i7 Extreme and SLI Titans would be beastly in an mATX build but you would never be able to get those specs with ITX.

@Hoyas 3770K and GTX 680 in an ITX build is most certainly a beast little system.


----------



## BahamutZer0

For you Node 304 lovers - Fractal Design announced it in white now as well -
http://www.techpowerup.com/184287/fractal-design-announces-node-304-white-chassis.html


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> For you Node 304 lovers - Fractal Design announced it in white now as well -
> http://www.techpowerup.com/184287/fractal-design-announces-node-304-white-chassis.html


Yes, I saw that. It is beautiful.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yes, I saw that. It is beautiful.










yes it is! !!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> For you Node 304 lovers - Fractal Design announced it in white now as well -
> http://www.techpowerup.com/184287/fractal-design-announces-node-304-white-chassis.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That case!! I want one.


----------



## WyreTheWolf

Just built my first mATX system. Always built big shouty full sized systems with windows, lights, LED fans... you know how it is... This system is about as far away from my old systems as you can get. I like how everyone assumes that because the system is small in stature that it is small in power... If they only knew! BWAahAhAHhahAHhahahahaaaaa


----------



## HPE1000

Still to this day I glance over at my computer and I cannot believe how small it is lol


----------



## a pet rock

I had network issues on campus with my SG05 so I had tech support come over. They didn't realize the sugo was my actual rig, they thought it was just a hub or something. At the time it was sitting right next to my subwoofer, which is larger than the case too. I'm so happy with this case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I had network issues on campus with my SG05 so I had tech support come over. They didn't realize the sugo was my actual rig, they thought it was just a hub or something. At the time it was sitting right next to my subwoofer, which is larger than the case too. I'm so happy with this case.


----------



## Shrak

I pretty much fell in love with my SG05 as soon as it got here. Don't think I've not smiled while looking at it so far this week, lol. Really is amusing how small it is, with what can fit into it.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I pretty much fell in love with my SG05 as soon as it got here. Don't think I've not smiled while looking at it so far this week, lol. Really is amusing how small it is, with what can fit into it.


owwww... all the talking about the SG05 is really teasing >.>

OT: It's weird how I'm most active when it's time for exams >.>


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> owwww... all the talking about the SG05 is really teasing >.>


Well then less talking...



How can you say no to $40?









I might even get a white one for lulz.


----------



## .theMetal

I feel the same way about my node actually. I'm surprised at its size and what all fits in it every time I see it


----------



## Noskcaj

SG09/SG10 looks ranking(lowest first):
SG10, SG09, SG09 painted front, SG09 with [H] design


----------



## tigim101

Am I the only one that is starting to find even the sg05 big? Especially when its close to my monitor, cant wait for the next major size reduction. Nano-ITX anyone?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Am I the only one that is starting to find even the sg05 big? Especially when its close to my monitor, cant wait for the next major size reduction. Nano-ITX anyone?


No I dont find it large... You can hardly fit any high end gpus inside of it and I honestly do not think it could be even an inch smaller in any direction and remain the amazing case it is.


----------



## HPE1000

Hehe


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No I dont find it large... You can hardly fit any high end gpus inside of it and I honestly do not think it could be even an inch smaller in any direction and remain the amazing case it is.


SST-SG05 ASUS GTX 670 DCU Mini Edition









shorten the case and bring the front fan directly against the motherboard... Could be about ... 4.5" shorter. Either lose the optical drive or make the case just tall enough to slide it above the PSU ( doesn't need much more room where it's at now ).

I think it would be neat. And with the bare case only being $40 now I wonder if someone would try chopping one up to try it.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hehe


I see your hand, I raise you a flintlock! * points 6 posts up *


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> SST-SG05 ASUS GTX 670 DCU Mini Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorten the case and bring the front fan directly against the motherboard... Could be about ... 4.5" shorter. Either lose the optical drive or make the case just tall enough to slide it above the PSU ( doesn't need much more room where it's at now ).
> 
> I think it would be neat. And with the bare case only being $40 now I wonder if someone would try chopping one up to try it.


I know about that card, but I don't think it can cool that well, it looks like it has the worst heatsink ever. Most 670s are short pcb with big heatsink so I mean if you did full watercooling it would work in a smaller case but in my situation(even ignoring the gpu length) it would be literally impossible with all I have in mine.

Random, did you move? You were one of the few from nc I have seen on ocn


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know about that card, but I don't think it can cool that well, it looks like it has the worst heatsink ever. Most 670s are short pcb with big heatsink so I mean if you did full watercooling it would work in a smaller case but in my situation(even ignoring the gpu length) it would be literally impossible with all I have in mine.


Most reviews I've seen from it have said it cools pretty decently compared to it's larger brothers.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_670_mini_review,6.html

A few others out there but most put it around 70-75C under full load, so not too bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Random, did you move? You were one of the few from nc I have seen on ocn


Never in the same place for long










I move around a lot between NC to MD but mostly stay around the Virginia Beach and DC areas.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> shorten the case and bring the front fan directly against the motherboard... Could be about ... 4.5" shorter. Either lose the optical drive or make the case just tall enough to slide it above the PSU ( doesn't need much more room where it's at now ).
> 
> I think it would be neat. And with the bare case only being $40 now I wonder if someone would try chopping one up to try it.


Someone mentioned this idea on [H] the other day, here was my response:
Quote:


> The case consists mostly of a single sheet that bends up from the bottom at all four sides to form the front, back, and bottom braces.
> 
> If you would cut a "a cross section" from the middle, you'd have to weld it together which would be very difficult to get it straight again. It would lose structural strength, and would need a lot of work to clean up the seam: filing, sanding, painting.
> 
> Similar with the outer panel: better cut it at one end than in the middle, but then you lose either the clips at the front, or the folded mounting tabs at the back.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Someone mentioned this idea on [H] the other day, here was my response:


As to the cleanup and slight warping, that's the be expecting from any welding job on thin metal really









As to the top cover, front in my opinion would be easiest. Though on that same idea, I would personally swap out the clips for countersunk hex head screws to keep the lid on. Though if a few nicely done screw heads aren't your thing, I'm sure you would find a way to get the clips back. Perhaps cut them off and tack weld onto the shorter lid?


----------



## HPE1000

Well would welding a piece of metal so thin risk warping it?

(The only welding I have done was on cheap equipment so hop off if I am wrong!)


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well would welding a piece of metal so thin risk warping it?
> 
> (The only welding I have done was on cheap equipment so hop off if I am wrong!)


oh yes it would for sure.. are a couple of different methods of welding tig welding is good to reduce heat thus reducing warp but its also the expansion and contraction of the metal itself. so small bursts of low heat welding somehow maybe? i used to be a welder btw







but mostly really heavy stuff. i guess you could spot weld and maybe use some sort of filler for the rest ??


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Will a reference 7870 fit in a SG05? I've been thinking about getting a SG05 but the Lite version without the PSU wasn't available when I got my case. I plan to upgrade my mobo,cpu, and cooler soon and I would like a SG05


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> oh yes it would for sure.. are a couple of different methods of welding tig welding is good to reduce heat thus reducing warp but its also the expansion and contraction of the metal itself. so small bursts of low heat welding somehow maybe? i used to be a welder btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mostly really heavy stuff. i guess you could spot weld and maybe use some sort of filler for the rest ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Someone mentioned this idea on [H] the other day, here was my response:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> As to the cleanup and slight warping, that's the be expecting from any welding job on thing metal really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the top cover, front in my opinion would be easiest. Though on that same idea, I would personally swap out the clips for countersunk hex head screws to keep the lid on. Though if a few nicely done screw heads aren't your thing, I'm sure you would find a way to get the clips back. Perhaps cut them off and tack weld onto the shorter lid?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well would welding a piece of metal so thin risk warping it?
> 
> (The only welding I have done was on cheap equipment so hop off if I am wrong!)


Yes yes and yes. You hae to spot weld the metal, and best to just fill in the rest (what I will be doing). The metal can and will warp easily, but in my case, since I will be cutting out opening for rads, it's not a huge issue and will be rectified.

Here's three pieces of the frame cut and welded


And the new top for the forth, though It moved as I was spotting it so I'll have to cut it out and reweld it


And all the frame pieces together


----------



## hyp36rmax

Beastly...?



And the new edition...


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> And the new edition...


Something about this photo adds a whole new level of awesome to the SG05. I just can't pick it out. Looks amazing.


----------



## Shrak

One thing I've noticed with my sg05 lite that I've seen on other regular sg05s is the lack of a psu support bar and no alternative faceplate without the silver stone logo.... random thought, don't mind me.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Something about this photo adds a whole new level of awesome to the SG05. I just can't pick it out. Looks amazing.


Haha Thanks! Wait until you see what goes inside haha


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Haha Thanks! Wait until you see what goes inside haha


Well don't keep us waiting, man!! This thread is useless without pics!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> oh yes it would for sure.. are a couple of different methods of welding tig welding is good to reduce heat thus reducing warp but its also the expansion and contraction of the metal itself. so small bursts of low heat welding somehow maybe? i used to be a welder btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mostly really heavy stuff. i guess you could spot weld and maybe use some sort of filler for the rest ??


I'd be more apt to try brazing the sheet metal before I weld it. Done right, I think it would be plenty strong.

Anyone capable of welding a SG05 is going to just make their own case out of welded beer cans and aluminum foil anyway.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Anyone capable of welding a SG05 is going to just make their own case out of welded beer cans and aluminum foil anyway.


Yeah, I think it's easier like this: drill out rivets; unfold it; photocopy it; do the shortening using windows paint; bring a sheet of steel and the adjusted jpeg to a laser cutter guy; fold the new metal up; and then re-rivet; self-etching spray paint; done.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yeah, I think it's easier like this: drill out rivets; unfold it; photocopy it; do the shortening using windows paint; bring a sheet of steel and the adjusted jpeg to a laser cutter guy; fold the new metal up; and then re-rivet; self-etching spray paint; done.


I should have seen this while i were still at school...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Beastly...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new edition...


The more I see this case, the more I want it. Maybe you could lend me you're case @Shrak?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The more I see this case, the more I want it. Maybe you could lend me you're case @Shrak?


Never! It's my baby now









I do have that FT02 still though


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Will a reference 7870 fit in a SG05? I've been thinking about getting a SG05 but the Lite version without the PSU wasn't available when I got my case. I plan to upgrade my mobo,cpu, and cooler soon and I would like a SG05


At 9.5" with the PSU connectors on top, it should fit.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The more I see this case, the more I want it.


I'm totally with you on this one. I'm trying to convince some friends they need a new computer so I can build them one in it.









Its just so cool. so do you guys keep the 450 watt power supply or put a bigger one in? I can imagine the 450 would be plenty for an i5 and <=670 range card right?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm totally with you on this one. I'm trying to convince some friends they need a new computer so I can build them one in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just so cool. so do you guys keep the 450 watt power supply or put a bigger one in? I can imagine the 450 would be plenty for an i5 and <=670 range card right?


There isn't many more SFX PSU's bigger than 450w. And the Silverstone 450W fully modular one is pretty good. With no overclocks, you can go 3770k + Titan as some people here and over at [H] have. You're definitely not too limited on parts.


----------



## hyp36rmax

The 450watt psu for the sg05 should plenty for high end gear. As mentioned a few here as well as [h]ard forum have 3770k's and Titans, 680's and a 7970 (modified front cage).

I'm going air on this case, but who knows I may just get another swiftech apogee drive II with a 120mm rad. And gtx 780


----------



## .theMetal

awesome, good to know. it will be my go to case if I end up building anything for anyone.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> At 9.5" with the PSU connectors on top, it should fit.


Thanks


----------



## vangsfreaken

simple question, is the l9i any good at all? because i need something better than the stock cooler if i'm gonna keep my m-itx rig, and neither my c14 or d14 will fit in the elite 120


----------



## Shrak

I was looking into it for my SG05, but all reviews say it's on average only about 10-15% better than stock.

Only others that peaked my interest for low profile ones were the

Noctua NH-L12
Thermalright AXP-100
Scythe BIG SHURIKEN 2 ( hard to find anymore ever since that drama with scythe usa not long ago )


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> simple question, is the l9i any good at all? because i need something better than the stock cooler if i'm gonna keep my m-itx rig, and neither my c14 or d14 will fit in the elite 120


it will only cool a bit better than the stock cooler. it will be much quieter. i have that same case as well as the l9i. you might wanna try to add the thicker 92mm fan to the l9i. it should cool better.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I was looking into it for my SG05, but all reviews say it's on average only about 10-15% better than stock.
> 
> Only others that peaked my interest for low profile ones were the
> 
> Noctua NH-L12
> Thermalright AXP-100
> Scythe BIG SHURIKEN 2 ( hard to find anymore ever since that drama with scythe usa not long ago )


i'm located in norway, so only the l12 is possible, and i can only use the 92 mm-fan... (if i'm not wrong it is maximum 8 cm clearance in the elite 120)...not sure how much better that would be than the l9i, and it might be a tight fit on the sides








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> it will only cool a bit better than the stock cooler. it will be much quieter. i have that same case as well as the l9i. you might wanna try to add the thicker 92mm fan to the l9i. it should cool better.


yes, well, my main problem with the stock cooler is the hideous sound







if it's actually silent i'll consider it


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Well don't keep us waiting, man!! This thread is useless without pics!!


Ok ok! I started the Log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1394314/build-log-watercooled-sg05-haswell-omgw-t-f-bbq/0_50#post_20040708


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> yes, well, my main problem with the stock cooler is the hideous sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's actually silent i'll consider it


It will not be silent as in you can't hear it. I don't think anything will be in that case. Just not quite enough airflow for the CPU cooler to run at low RPM's. I think the sound of the noctua is very pleasant though. No hums, clicks or high pitched noises. Just air moving.

I think you best bet is to get the l9i and perhaps add this fan to it if you want to try for a little more performance. Please not I am not _sure_ if the thicker fan will cool much better but I _think_ it would.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Can I join?



Specs in sig.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Looks good!
Very clean


----------



## sooyong94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ok ok! I started the Log
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394314/build-log-watercooled-sg05-haswell-omgw-t-f-bbq/0_50#post_20040708


Looking forward to your build. Happy building!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs in sig.


That's a clean looking TJ08e.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

ok i just found this page. i guess ill post my micro atx rig
specs
case: nzxt vulcan
cpu: i7 2600k oc to 4.2ghz cooled by a thermaltake water 2.0 extreme dual 120mm radiator
ram: 16gb gskill sniper 1866mhz
graphics: 2X msi gtx680 lightning
power supply: xfx 1050w fully modular
drives: 128gb crucial M4 ssd, 64gb Crucial M4 ssd, 1tb WD blue drive, 2tb WD green drive,
asus dvd burner, 5 port nzxt fan controller, front usb 3.0 ports in 3.5 inch bay, and card reader in 2nd 3.5 inch front bay


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Looks good!
> Very clean


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a clean looking TJ08e.


Thanks guys. Got a fan controller and some Red LEDs coming some time this week so I can get these AP-15s under control and change the front LEDs.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> ok i just found this page. i guess ill post my micro atx rig
> specs
> case: nzxt vulcan
> cpu: i7 2600k oc to 4.2ghz cooled by a thermaltake water 2.0 extreme dual 120mm radiator
> ram: 16gb gskill sniper 1866mhz
> graphics: 2X msi gtx680 lightning
> power supply: xfx 1050w fully modular
> drives: 128gb crucial M4 ssd, 64gb Crucial M4 ssd, 1tb WD blue drive, 2tb WD green drive,
> asus dvd burner, 5 port nzxt fan controller, front usb 3.0 ports in 3.5 inch bay, and card reader in 2nd 3.5 inch front bay


that is a very well equipped pc. im guessing you use it for media etc aswell as gameing. just card reader, usb3.0 front ports make me think it. nice pc!Got a front shot?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> that is a very well equipped pc. im guessing you use it for media etc aswell as gameing. just card reader, usb3.0 front ports make me think it. nice pc!Got a front shot?


ill get one posted soon. as well as the laser etched fan grills on the top radiator fans.


----------



## Robilar

Here is my MATX build. Just about complete (my sig rig). Only waiting on the Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO Water Kit which I will equip with push pull 92mm fans.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01220_zps35fd1dd5.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01219_zpsec6ab319.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01201_zps09b66bb4.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01198_zps37ce66ca.jpg.html


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my MATX build. Just about complete (my sig rig). Only waiting on the Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO Water Kit which I will equip with push pull 92mm fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01220_zps35fd1dd5.jpg.html


this is awesome. how sturdy is the handle? it always looked to me like it might not be stout enough for carrying the case around.


----------



## Robilar

It is held on with 4 strong screws. There is no wiggle to it and I have the case pretty loaded up. I have no doubt that it is stable for carrying as I cart it around my house on a regular basis.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It is held on with 4 strong screws. There is no wiggle to it and I have the case pretty loaded up. I have no doubt that it is stable for carrying as I cart it around my house on a regular basis.


Excellent, good to know.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my MATX build. Just about complete (my sig rig). Only waiting on the Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO Water Kit which I will equip with push pull 92mm fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01220_zps35fd1dd5.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01219_zpsec6ab319.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01201_zps09b66bb4.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01198_zps37ce66ca.jpg.html


nice rig but ,... stock cooloer??? on a 2600k which overclock so easy?
EDIT oops 2700k...
DOUBLE EDIT damn im a fool i should read posts instead of staring at the pretty pc's


----------



## pokpok

Not sure if my rig belong here.





3570k
7970
lot of hd and 1 ssd


----------



## AbdullahG

I love seeing Core 1000 builds. I have a thing for top-mounted PSUs in small cases.


----------



## Gabe63

Update my rig, thanks


----------



## Black5Lion

Hey guys, I didn't know where to share this so I taught I'd share it with you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











It still needs a bit -actually a lot- of adjustments, especially with dimensions and fan holes.
But it is just something I made for fun, so no worries









ps; I'm uploading the .skp files is anyone wants to play around with it.

Edit: compared to an SG05 mock-up


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Also put pics in spoilers









Edit 2: Here's the link http://www.mediafire.com/?obtwx0os134kszm


----------



## wanako

I'm considering a Node 304 with a E3-1230 Xeon and a 660Ti for work and a 24/7 folder to replace my 920 with 560Ti...

hmmm.....


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

So what you really mean is you got a dud PSU.
Mines quiet. In fact the three I have put in customer machines have all been respectable (one noisier than the rest but still less than a case fan).


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> So what you really mean is you got a dud PSU.
> Mines quiet. In fact the three I have put in customer machines have all been respectable (one noisier than the rest but still less than a case fan).


also he's better off replacing the stock fan if that's the case, his PSU being opened and exposed like that is just waiting for Darwin to chime in.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> So what you really mean is you got a dud PSU.
> Mines quiet. In fact the three I have put in customer machines have all been respectable (one noisier than the rest but still less than a case fan).


The new one I just got 2 weeks ago is quiet as can be.


----------



## Robilar

I had one running in a Mini ITX Lian Li case sitting on my desk and I never heard it at all. One review indicated it was loud and suddenly it's loud? Maybe on an open test bench under full load but in a case? Not likely.


----------



## Gabe63

You caught me Robilar, it really was quiet. I made it all up. Man if it wasn't for you meddling kids I would have got away with it.


----------



## golfergolfer

@ person with bare PSU you edited your post right before I was about to quote it, I am using the ST45SF-G Now i dont know if this is the same one you are using but I found it too loud as well. I am currently in the process of swapping out the fans in it to a Noiseblocker which is really an easy process. The way I did it was to remove the stock fan and I ordered some 2pin adapters from ModDIY. Then it is as simple as recrimping the wires to the new fan and putting that in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Hey guys, I didn't know where to share this so I taught I'd share it with you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still needs a bit -actually a lot- of adjustments, especially with dimensions and fan holes.
> But it is just something I made for fun, so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps; I'm uploading the .skp files is anyone wants to play around with it.
> 
> Edit: compared to an SG05 mock-up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put pics in spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Here's the link http://www.mediafire.com/?obtwx0os134kszm


This looks pretty good downloaded and opened up the model and at first glance I noticed you have alot of room on the top of the mobo. You were saying that you need to make some more adjustments is this one of them? Other than that it looks pretty good. Just need to remember your HDD/SSD mounting areas as well.









Well I highly doubt any of you remember me but I have been in here off and on but I feel like helping out the SFF community as much as possible right now! I have some experience in current, past, and even failed projects so if anyone wants some pointers I will do my best to help out







. Also I am kinda working on getting my rep up so I can sell things









Builds for Reference:

- [Work Log] [Completed] golfergolfer's First Water Cooled Core 1000
- [Case Mod] MATX Prodigy Mod - Is No More 
- [Build Log] C O M P A C T - S P L A S H - 0 0 8 ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)

*Second one is a failure :/ and third one is in progress right now

EDIT: @ Gabe63 - Even if you were joking I still find mine too loud :/ (That lens in your avatar is so nice :3)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I love seeing Core 1000 builds. I have a thing for top-mounted PSUs in small cases.


of course you would... your rig is in one of those after all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm considering a Node 304 with a E3-1230 Xeon and a 660Ti for work and a 24/7 folder to replace my 920 with 560Ti...
> 
> hmmm.....


That's a good idea... though why not use the 920 + 560 Ti for folding and the E3 + 660 Ti dedicated to work?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> of course you would... your rig is in one of those after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea... though why not use the 920 + 560 Ti for folding and the E3 + 660 Ti dedicated to work?


I'll be dedicating the 920 for VM testing.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I had one running in a Mini ITX Lian Li case sitting on my desk and I never heard it at all. One review indicated it was loud and suddenly it's loud? Maybe on an open test bench under full load but in a case? Not likely.


In the original news thread here when the unit was first released we did this discussion to death. Half the people were saying it's got 'an unbearable noise' and the other half were saying 'what are you talking about?' One guy RMA'd his unit and Silverstone admitted it was faulty. So there was clearly a batch of those fans which had some quality problem.

Since then, I have seen many many of people posting that they are displeased with the noise of the stock fan ST45SF-G. I've got two of these units myself and while the noise didn't bother me, I changed the fan for a Noiseblocker PC-P and the difference is very obvious: 



 v


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> In the original news thread here when the unit was first released we did this discussion to death. Half the people were saying it's got 'an unbearable noise' and the other half were saying 'what are you talking about?' One guy RMA'd his unit and Silverstone admitted it was faulty. So there was clearly a batch of those fans which had some quality problem.
> 
> Since then, I have seen many many of people posting that they are displeased with the noise of the stock fan ST45SF-G. I've got two of these units myself and while the noise didn't bother me, I changed the fan for a Noiseblocker PC-P and the difference is very obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> v


This. I've been running my ST45SF-G in my Node 304 build for a little while now, and after reading all the reviews, I decided to do an experiment. I had a buddy bring over his Seasonic X460 fanless PSU, and the difference was night and day. The noise of mine really doesn't bother me, as I went from a full ATX with 6 120mm fans, a huge tower cooler and a Radeon 6950 to the Node, but I will say that my PSU is easily the loudest component in my system until it's under a heavy load. I will very likely be swapping out the fan for the Noiseblocker unit.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ person with bare PSU you edited your post right before I was about to quote it, I am using the ST45SF-G Now i dont know if this is the same one you are using but I found it too loud as well. I am currently in the process of swapping out the fans in it to a Noiseblocker
> This looks pretty good downloaded and opened up the model and at first glance I noticed you have alot of room on the top of the mobo. You were saying that you need to make some more adjustments is this one of them? Other than that it looks pretty good. Just need to remember your HDD/SSD mounting areas as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I highly doubt any of you remember me but I have been in here off and on but I feel like helping out the SFF community as much as possible right now! I have some experience in current, past, and even failed projects so if anyone wants some pointers I will do my best to help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also I am kinda working on getting my rep up so I can sell things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Builds for Reference:
> 
> - [Work Log] [Completed] golfergolfer's First Water Cooled Core 1000
> - [Case Mod] MATX Prodigy Mod - Is No More
> - [Build Log] C O M P A C T - S P L A S H - 0 0 8 ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
> 
> *Second one is a failure :/ and third one is in progress right now
> 
> EDIT: @ Gabe63 - Even if you were joking I still find mine too loud :/ (That lens in your avatar is so nice :3)


Glad you sort of liked it







I did plan for a cage with HDD/SSD (only lappy ones), but I was too lazy to make it the first time.
Anyways I made an upgraded model (which still needs measurement adjustments) but imo is better than the previous one. It also has the components in it so you can get an idea of what it looks like.
Well, it is uploading atm so i'll update this post when it is done.
Edit: There you go http://www.mediafire.com/?7s3pu2unmy7lola


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> You caught me Robilar, it really was quiet. I made it all up. Man if it wasn't for you meddling kids I would have got away with it.


Almost 47 but thanks for the compliment


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> of course you would... your rig is in one of those after all


Oh, what a coincidence!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Glad you sort of liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did plan for a cage with HDD/SSD (only lappy ones), but I was too lazy to make it the first time.
> Anyways I made an upgraded model (which still needs measurement adjustments) but imo is better than the previous one. It also has the components in it so you can get an idea of what it looks like.
> Well, it is uploading atm so i'll update this post when it is done.
> Edit: There you go http://www.mediafire.com/?7s3pu2unmy7lola


I am liking this one quite a bit. I would without a doubt go with a full clear side panel to show off the GPU of choice. I dont know what kind of block you are using in the model but I threw in a Apogee Drive II and it seems to JUST fit but I am in a bit of a rush right now but I do suggest you check. Just gotta get your measurements all exact now and make it as small as possible


----------



## hyp36rmax

Boom!

Better pictures of my beast, now to focus on my mini beast SG05









Enjoy my ladies and fellas!


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Better pictures of my beast, now to focus on my mini beast SG05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy my ladies and fellas!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


talk about overkill for a CPU lol. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I am liking this one quite a bit. I would without a doubt go with a full clear side panel to show off the GPU of choice. I dont know what kind of block you are using in the model but I threw in a Apogee Drive II and it seems to JUST fit but I am in a bit of a rush right now but I do suggest you check. Just gotta get your measurements all exact now and make it as small as possible


Well most of the measurements are good, but what's giving me trouble is the size of screw holes ( for fans and hdds and panel and many things ) So I just made gigantic holes that are guaranteed to fit









About the side panel it should be editable, the pure black things are all mesh btw.
One more thing, since the GPU extends into the front cover I made a small block thing. So the fan can only take air from above and its side, and the GPU exhausts to the bottom and its side. So the fan wouldn't suck the hot air coming from the GPU.









Still thinking of a good name for it, since it takes attributes from the Node 304/Elite 120/SG05. But CHA05 sounds about right









Anyways I'll work harder on it when I come back from school. The final final exam is 2 hours away >.>


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> talk about overkill for a CPU lol. Pretty awesome.


HAHA!!!! Yea it kinda is huh? Wait what am I talking about... this is OCN!!! No Limits!!! haha







I actually designed my loop to accomodate a GPU waterblock, now if I can only find the one i want... grrrrr~~~


----------



## Jimbags

i was thinking the same. "wait, what? two rads for that cpu?" NICE ONE!!!


----------



## funfortehfun

MSI revealed it's mini-ITX contender in HardwareInfo's review. Looking good with that all-black scheme









http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4444/39/33-haswell-motherboard-group-test-26x-z87-4x-h87-and-3x-b85-msi-z87-i

Unfortunately Gigabyte didn't reveal their selection. Their new BIOS looks amazing and I can't wait for their model to come out!


----------



## Shrak

Still not a fan of the offset socket, reason I decided to spend a little more and get the P8Z77-I Deluxe over the other options...









Waiting for 760's to get released... was thinking about getting one if the expected price mark is correct like the 770/780's were. Would be quite a nice card for the $300 range.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> MSI revealed it's mini-ITX contender in HardwareInfo's review. Looking good with that all-black scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4444/39/33-haswell-motherboard-group-test-26x-z87-4x-h87-and-3x-b85-msi-z87-i
> 
> Unfortunately Gigabyte didn't reveal their selection. Their new BIOS looks amazing and I can't wait for their model to come out!


that is pretty awesome. but they need to move the cpu socket away from the pcie.


----------



## Panther Al

Hrm... I understand that the 350D is real borderline, but being that I am currently building this, I am kinda curious to see if it fits the bill here: pair of titans and a sound card on a RIV Gene

Here be the linky to the build log


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Hrm... I understand that the 350D is real borderline, but being that I am currently building this, I am kinda curious to see if it fits the bill here: pair of titans and a sound card on a RIV Gene
> 
> Here be the linky to the build log


Sorry, but your build log is lacking pictures and posts


----------



## Panther Al

Well, it is still in progress


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has anyone put a regular ATX PSU into a SG05? Geometrically it's possible, but I'm curious how much I'll need to carve into the case should I pick up one of the Lite ones.


----------



## mironccr345

I just picked up a SG05 Lite. Should be here today.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone put a regular ATX PSU into a SG05? Geometrically it's possible, but I'm curious how much I'll need to carve into the case should I pick up one of the Lite ones.


I've seen a picture of one with a ALC in it. I can't remember what thread I saw it in though.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone put a regular ATX PSU into a SG05? Geometrically it's possible, but I'm curious how much I'll need to carve into the case should I pick up one of the Lite ones.


Don't need to carve, just drill new holes for the mounting screws. Be aware you lose all the standard drive cages if you put an ATX PSU in there.


----------



## Robilar

My main issue with most of the Mini ITX boards out is that they have only 4 SATA ports... I have a Mini ITX build as a media centre PC and using an Asus board with 6 (currently using 5 of them). That board however does not allow overclocking.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I just picked up a SG05 Lite. Should be here today.


You'll definitely enjoy it, if not I'll grab it off you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone put a regular ATX PSU into a SG05? Geometrically it's possible, but I'm curious how much I'll need to carve into the case should I pick up one of the Lite ones.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1328214/sg05-atx-psu-mod-600w-corsair-h70-2500k-nvidia-gtx-670-pics/0_30

https://www.google.com/search?q=sg05+atx+psu&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47244034,d.dmg&biw=1683&bih=827&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=NJysUcPvAs_64APSyYDABw

Plenty of examples


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Don't need to carve, just drill new holes for the mounting screws. Be aware you lose all the standard drive cages if you put an ATX PSU in there.


Awesome, I've got a 900W PSU that might be loaded to half that, so I'm not worried about the smaller opening blocking airflow. Whenever my 1366 mATX board goes I'm planning on a z77/3570k/H60 SG05 Lite build.


----------



## Nuzart

Why would you ever need more than 450w in a SG05?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You'll definitely enjoy it, if not I'll grab it off you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1328214/sg05-atx-psu-mod-600w-corsair-h70-2500k-nvidia-gtx-670-pics/0_30
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sg05+atx+psu&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47244034,d.dmg&biw=1683&bih=827&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=NJysUcPvAs_64APSyYDABw
> 
> Plenty of examples


Oh I will! But it's for my wife.







I'll post pic's once I get it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone put a regular ATX PSU into a SG05? Geometrically it's possible, but I'm curious how much I'll need to carve into the case should I pick up one of the Lite ones.


Machupo modded one here:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1592379


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Why would you ever need more than 450w in a SG05?


Well duh! Obviously so he can run SLI or CrossFire! On mitx!

No but I agree, 450w is enough in an SG05. People are running 3770k and Titans off of it, really how much more could you ask for in such a small package?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Oh I will! But it's for my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pic's once I get it.


And then it's effect will set in while you're building it and you'll start calling it your precious and your wife won't get it









Or was that just me?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Well duh! Obviously so he can run SLI or CrossFire! On mitx!
> 
> No but I agree, 450w is enough in an SG05. People are running 3770k and Titans off of it, really how much more could you ask for in such a small package?
> And then it's effect will set in while you're building it and you'll start calling it your precious and your wife won't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that just me?


LOL, I guess I'll find out after work? And I wish I would have known about that regular size PSU in a SG05. Would have saved some money using my wifes 550w PSU.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Well duh! Obviously so he can run SLI or CrossFire! On mitx!
> 
> No but I agree, 450w is enough in an SG05. People are running 3770k and Titans off of it, really how much more could you ask for in such a small package?
> And then it's effect will set in while you're building it and you'll start calling it your precious and your wife won't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that just me?


Need 500w imo. With fairly aggressive overclocking I've crashed mine a couple times. Have to run the Titan and near stock clocks now, makes me sad. Plus, it's loud and I'm not brave enough to replace the fan myself.


----------



## WALSRU

Double post, how embarrassing


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Really, it's because:

I already have a PSU, and don't want to spend the extra $100
I don't want to worry about a power budget
Fan and cap whine issues that have been reported


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> LOL, I guess I'll find out after work? And I wish I would have known about that regular size PSU in a SG05. Would have saved some money using my wifes 550w PSU.


Haha, I still like the SFX one, so tiny and cute. And yes, you will see









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Need 500w imo. With fairly aggressive overclocking I've crashed mine a couple times. Have to run the Titan and near stock clocks now, makes me sad. Plus, it's loud and I'm not brave enough to replace the fan myself.


Well, hopefully with SFF stuff getting a bit more popular we might see an increase in the SFX PSU's. I'm sure they could probably push out at least a 500-550w unit with no problem. Just a fairly small selection currently and really only 1 if you want modular too lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My main issue with most of the Mini ITX boards out is that they have only 4 SATA ports... I have a Mini ITX build as a media centre PC and using an Asus board with 6 (currently using 5 of them). That board however does not allow overclocking.


All the new z87 itx boards have 6 sata ports.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> All the new z87 itx boards have 6 sata ports.


The AsRock and Asus mini-ITX Z87 boards do have 6 Sata ports. But the EVGA, Gigabyte and MSI mini-ITX Z87 boards only have 4.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The AsRock and Asus mini-ITX Z87 boards do have 6 Sata ports. But the EVGA, Gigabyte and MSI mini-ITX Z87 boards only have 4.


Oh really? That is a drag, I thought the big thing about z87 was the 6 sata3 and usb3 ports.


----------



## Robilar

That is the reason I moved away from a mini-ITX to a micro ATX system. I could not get a Mini ITX board that allowed overclocking and had 6 SATA ports.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh really? That is a drag, I thought the big thing about z87 was the 6 sata3 and usb3 ports.


Yes, the chipset has 6 controllers, but on the EVGA, Gigabyte and MSI they are using one or two of the controllers for mSata and/or eSata. The AsRock has an extra chip for two extra controllers: mSata and eSata.

The other big thing about Z87 compared to H87 is voltage control. Gigabyte and MSI only have the 4-pin EPS connector, so they aren't going to be able to provide the juice for top-end overclocks.

I guess Gigabyte and MSI are thinking that most mITX owners aren't going to be able to fit that many drives in a SFF case, nor an adequate cooling solution for full 8-pin EPS power.


----------



## wanako

I got one 8GB stick free for buying that ASRock board.


















It has begun! Here are most of the components for my next build: Wanako Works 04 - Quartz

Just got my 780 which I will be putting into my main rig Onyx and will be using the old 660Ti in here. I've also got a Corsair TX650v2 which I will use for PSU.

This will be my work PC.

All I'm waiting for is my Node 304


----------



## Black5Lion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one 8GB stick free for buying that ASRock board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has begun! Here are most of the components for my next build: Wanako Works 04 - Quartz
> 
> Just got my 780 which I will be putting into my main rig Onyx and will be using the old 660Ti in here. I've also got a Corsair TX650v2 which I will use for PSU.
> 
> This will be my work PC.
> 
> All I'm waiting for is my Node 304






Someone other than me on OCN actually likes xeons? wow.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Wasn't Asus ROG supposed to Announce a new z87 board tommorow? I hope it's itx rog!!!


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wasn't Asus ROG supposed to Announce a new z87 board tommorow? I hope it's itx rog!!!


That would be the rumor going around.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> 
> Someone other than me on OCN actually likes xeons? wow.


Well, this thing is practically a 3770 for i5 price. That and I don't want to overclock a work computer, as I need stability more than anything. They run cooler and with lower power. This little Xeon is a hidden gem. Sounds like a win to me!


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Well, this thing is practically a 3770 for i5 price. That and I don't want to overclock a work computer, as I need stability more than anything. They run cooler and with lower power. This little Xeon is a hidden gem. Sounds like a win to me!


My exact taught!
I never overclocked -except for an utterly failed _attempt_- and never will.
And I want ads many features as I can get, so why not a Xeon.
Of course my other reason -which is my main reason- is Xeon sounds so sick!!! -in a good way-, and i-series sounds a bit apple-ish :/


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Well, this thing is practically a 3770 for i5 price. That and I don't want to overclock a work computer, as I need stability more than anything. They run cooler and with lower power. This little Xeon is a hidden gem. Sounds like a win to me!


that is if you dont need the on board graphics, and its clocked slightly slower IIRC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wasn't Asus ROG supposed to Announce a new z87 board tommorow? I hope it's itx rog!!!


ORLY? tbh i'm not expecting any ROG itx, they have their chance despite all the pleas. they did announce the z87-itx and its in puke yellow


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> that is if you dont need the on board graphics, and its clocked slightly slower IIRC
> ORLY? tbh i'm not expecting any ROG itx, they have their chance despite all the pleas. they did announce the z87-itx and its in puke yellow


Yeah, It's like 100 MHz slower, and I have no need for onboard when I've got my video card.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> That would be the rumor going around.


Yup that's the word the internet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> that is if you dont need the on board graphics, and its clocked slightly slower IIRC
> ORLY? tbh i'm not expecting any ROG itx, they have their chance despite all the pleas. they did announce the z87-itx and its in puke yellow


That's right! I really hope they get one in production. I was actually looking forward to the black and gold ITX if Asus does not release a ROG. That's if my reservoir fits over that daughter board in my SG05 build...


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yup that's the word the internet...
> That's right! I really hope they get one in production. I was actually looking forward to the black and gold ITX if Asus does not release a ROG. That's if my reservoir fits over that daughter board in my SG05 build...


The Impact is announced!


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> The Impact is announced!


Quite astonishing as how Asus managed to fit so much stuff in such a small area.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Quite astonishing as how Asus managed to fit so much stuff in such a small area.


The real shocker is probably going to be the price


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Quite astonishing as how Asus managed to fit so much stuff in such a small area.


Vertical mini pcie. Basically 2 daugher boards on that thing lol. So awesome. I love it.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> The Impact is announced!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1397394/various-asus-rog-mini-itx-maximus-vi-impact-and-maximus-vi-formula

i guess i thought wrong, nice board i guess, no wifi? maybe they used the slot for the sound card.

none the less its about time asus took their standard itx board and paint it red and a new name


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397394/various-asus-rog-mini-itx-maximus-vi-impact-and-maximus-vi-formula
> 
> i guess i thought wrong, nice board i guess, no wifi? maybe they used the slot for the sound card.
> 
> none the less its about time asus took their standard itx board and paint it red and a new name


If you read the features it's much more feature rich towards gamers. No WiFi, because I'm going to guess that most gamers don't play on WiFi. If you took a look at the specs on it rather than saying "they painted it red and gave it a new name" you would probably be impressed.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> The Impact is announced!


Holy mutha of god!!! YAY!!









Looks like my new Silverstone SG05 / Swiftech build has a new board


----------



## reaceskoda

Cooler Master Elite 130 from Computex. Looks like basically an elite 120 with a new mesh and 'plastic brushed aluminium' front panel. Not sure about how it looks compared to the 120 though...


----------



## HPE1000

looks way better, I might buy it.


----------



## HPE1000

Wow, the new prodigy colors are insane ._.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 130 from Computex. Looks like basically an elite 120 with a new mesh and 'plastic brushed aluminium' front panel. Not sure about how it looks compared to the 120 though...


Nice, I've been waiting to see a refresh since they made that thread about a carbon fiber front








Hope the HDD cage is modular this time around.


----------



## HPE1000

Anything about release date on that thing? I might sell my sg05+450wpsu, tt water 2.0, and get that, a 750w capstone and a hyper 212+

edit: I Guess I would need the fractal design node 304 as I thought before to actually have a 212+
Node has way better psu placement


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 130 from Computex. Looks like basically an elite 120 with a new mesh and 'plastic brushed aluminium' front panel. Not sure about how it looks compared to the 120 though...


Definitely a neat upgrade, although still disappointed in the fact that the usb 3.0 is only one port on the front - I mean it's nice to have it there I guess but for such a big bulky cable I feel like I'm getting ripped off on cases that only have the one port on the front for usb 3.0.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Definitely a neat upgrade, although still disappointed in the fact that the usb 3.0 is only one port on the front - I mean it's nice to have it there I guess but for such a big bulky cable I feel like I'm getting ripped off on cases that only have the one port on the front for usb 3.0.


Getting ripped off? the elite 120 is one of the cheapest best bang for your buck cases on the market right now for itx.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Definitely a neat upgrade, although still disappointed in the fact that the usb 3.0 is only one port on the front - I mean it's nice to have it there I guess but for such a big bulky cable I feel like I'm getting ripped off on cases that only have the one port on the front for usb 3.0.


Just curious but how many front USB 3.0's do you need? There are plenty on the back with the motherboard. I've only ever used one at a time, typically with USB 3.0 memory sticks or external drives.
My case didn't even have 3.0 up front, I had to improvise








http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01219_zpsec6ab319.jpg.html


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just curious but how many front USB 3.0's do you need? There are plenty on the back with the motherboard. I've only ever used one at a time, typically with USB 3.0 memory sticks or external drives.


Same. Only USB3.0 devices I use on the front is the occasional flash drive. Any additional ports be it USB2.0 or 3.0 doesn't matter for all my other things, mainly for charging phone and whatnot.


----------



## HPE1000

I only use 1 of my front usb 3.0, for a sandisk extreme flash drive, other than that, anything else that ever gets plugged in isn't usb 3.0 in the first place.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just curious but how many front USB 3.0's do you need? There are plenty on the back with the motherboard. I've only ever used one at a time, typically with USB 3.0 memory sticks or external drives.
> My case didn't even have 3.0 up front, I had to improvise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01219_zpsec6ab319.jpg.html


I don't want to get into a thing about needs, everyone has different needs - my main point was the if you have a big ugly giant headed cable for usb 3.0 why not spend the extra $0.10 to add that second connector at the front.

I'm well aware of the ports in the back of the computer







I could ask you the same regarding ports in the back of the computer and why you had to improvise to add one up front?









I know of USB 3.0 devices such as external bluray drives that require two usb 3.0 ports, which this new cm elite 130 or your improvised solution I wouldn't be able to use the external drive - and I know there are alternatives to just about everything out there... the simplest one being just having that second port to begin with.


----------



## NorCa

New mobo for my SG05! (have to wait till next year though







) Asus ROG VI Impact!!!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I don't want to get into a thing about needs, everyone has different needs - my main point was the if you have a big ugly giant headed cable for usb 3.0 why not spend the extra $0.10 to add that second connector at the front.
> 
> I'm well aware of the ports in the back of the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could ask you the same regarding ports in the back of the computer and why you had to improvise to add one up front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know of USB 3.0 devices such as external bluray drives that require two usb 3.0 ports, which this new cm elite 130 or your improvised solution I wouldn't be able to use the external drive - and I know there are alternatives to just about everything out there... the simplest one being just having that second port to begin with.


I need one up front as my tower sits in a cage under my desk. Really hard to get at the back on short notice


----------



## void

I agree it would have been nice to have an extra USB 3.0 port on the front of the CM120.


----------



## reaceskoda

Another new and interesting ITX case, the Rosewill Neutron! Layout seems very interesting, with a front mounted PSU, but facing upwards, and drive cages positioned under the mobo. Cooling seems pretty good as well with a 120 in the top and rear as well as a 92 next to the HDDs. The looks kinda remind me of a mini 200r


----------



## .theMetal

I kinda wondered when rosewill would put out an itx case. probably be priced very competitively.


----------



## HPE1000

I am still wondering if nzxt will... Although it would be the size of a boat probably


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> Another new and interesting ITX case, the Rosewill Neutron! Layout seems very interesting, with a front mounted PSU, but facing upwards, and drive cages positioned under the mobo. Cooling seems pretty good as well with a 120 in the top and rear as well as a 92 next to the HDDs. The looks kinda remind me of a mini 200r


Looks like we're getting more oversized cases for ITX *coughProdigycough*.


----------



## HPE1000

I just slightly ranted about that on an amd am2 board thread how we are getting sick and tired of just having 3 cases for real itx gaming rigs (sg05, cm 120, node 304) and the million other itx cases are all just massive 6+ hdd holding monstrosities that are the size of matx cases.


----------



## WALSRU

Indeed, that's why I had to design my own


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one 8GB stick free for buying that ASRock board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has begun! Here are most of the components for my next build: Wanako Works 04 - Quartz
> 
> Just got my 780 which I will be putting into my main rig Onyx and will be using the old 660Ti in here. I've also got a Corsair TX650v2 which I will use for PSU.
> 
> This will be my work PC.
> 
> All I'm waiting for is my Node 304


I felt envy.... mostly for that xeon proc tho....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wow, the new prodigy colors are insane ._.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Looks like we're getting more oversized cases for ITX *coughProdigycough*.


heh


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just slightly ranted about that on an amd am2 board thread how we are getting sick and tired of just having 3 cases for real itx gaming rigs (sg05, cm 120, node 304) and the million other itx cases are all just massive 6+ hdd holding monstrosities that are the size of matx cases.


At which point in time you can just go with mATX and be able to actually use all the HDD drives natively seeing as most itx boards come with... 4? sata ports... lol









It just makes more sense to go with 2.5" drives instead of the giant 3.5" ones. Sure they don't offer more than 2TB in 2.5", but are you really going to need more than that? If so, you'd be better off setting up a small ATOM file server or external backup drive ( in my opinion at least ).

I love my SG05 just enough room for all one would need in a gaming rig.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I am not going to say a mini itx server is useless, but it really isnt as important as some people claim it is.

I would probably want a slightly bigger matx case not because of size as much but because a lot of the mini itx "server" cases really do not provide as much cooling over the hard drives as I would like if I have a server. I would want at the very least 2 120mm fans blowing directly over my 6+ sandwiched drives because I know how hot just a single drive can get with minimal air blowing over it, let alone stacked drives that are radiating heat to each other.

When I think of a server I would like to have ample cooling, not a hotbox of drives starving for cooling


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 130 from Computex. Looks like basically an elite 120 with a new mesh and 'plastic brushed aluminium' front panel. Not sure about how it looks compared to the 120 though...


I like that (front panel) much better than my Elite 120. I wonder if they put rubber feet on the bottom rather than plastic. Mine's on my desktop and slides all over the place, I need to put sticky tape on the feet


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Looks like we're getting more oversized cases for ITX


They arent oversized if you fill them up


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> They arent oversized if you fill them up


They are if you do not want to fill them up.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> They arent oversized if you fill them up


----------



## jjpctech

How are we seeing the parvum s1.0 case?
Matx but made for wcing


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> They arent oversized if you fill them up


No, just mATX wannabes









Bitfenix Prodigy... Dimensions 9.84" x 15.91" x 14.13"
Silverstone PS07/TJ08e...Dimensions 8.27" x 14.73" x 15.75"

A lot to do with wasted space of the rather ugly ( if I do say so myself ) 'handles', but final result is pretty much the same size...

And that same size grants you a mATX motherboard, 1 extra 5.25" bay ( only top one usable if you choose to watercool, unless you use the TJ08e ), still room at the bottom or rear of the motherboard tray to mount hard drives ( if watercooling, or even without it... just more drives )...

overall I don't see the fascination with larger mITX cases, really just seems like wasted space to me. Meh, oh wells.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> No, just mATX wannabes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy... Dimensions 9.84" x 15.91" x 14.13"
> Silverstone PS07/TJ08e...Dimensions 8.27" x 14.73" x 15.75"
> 
> A lot to do with wasted space of the rather ugly ( if I do say so myself ) 'handles', but final result is pretty much the same size...
> 
> And that same size grants you a mATX motherboard, 1 extra 5.25" bay ( only top one usable if you choose to watercool, unless you use the TJ08e ), still room at the bottom or rear of the motherboard tray to mount hard drives ( if watercooling, or even without it... just more drives )...
> 
> overall I don't see the fascination with larger mITX cases, really just seems like wasted space to me. Meh, oh wells.


I will admit, I would never use a prodigy, I just think it is too plastic looking, and I greatly dislike the handles. However, some people make it work and I have nothing against them! Im not into all these liter calculations etc, but I do know people fill up their caselabs S3s (for example), so I think the larger size is justified. I do understand the concern for those who do not need all that room for whatever reason, Im just trying to say that some people use those extra inches, so bigger is not automatically worse.


----------



## HPE1000

I cannot even fit a baseball in the tiny bit of space left inside my case...


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cannot even fit a baseball in the tiny bit of space left inside my case...


I can barely fit my fingers into mine... I had to use a chopstick to push my SATA cable in because I forgot to before I got the PSU in and didn't want to take it out, lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I can barely fit my fingers into mine... I had to use a chopstick to push my SATA cable in because I forgot to before I got the PSU in and didn't want to take it out, lol.


I use over-sized tweezers to plug/unplug cables in my computer lol..


----------



## HPE1000

These bad boys to be exact


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I'm moving in the opposite direction of "beastly". I sold the Titan, made me too angry that Nvidia decided to bring out 95% of the same card at 60% of the price. I don't think I will buy another Nvidia card for a long time just on principle.

I moved from the PS07 to the 350D, added an Asus 2GB 7770 (great little card) and removed all of the AP-45's in favor of some very quiet silverstone fans and a 140mm bitfenix on the front. Now my case is nearly inaudible, the loudest part is the 500GB 7200.14 barracuda down at the bottom that I would like to replace with an SSD. I also used the top "vent covers" from my broken Fractal R4 to keep noise from coming out of the top since there are no fans up there. With this setup and the 3570k at 4.0ghz with a -0.010V offset my max CPU temp is 67*C and GPU maxes around 52*C.


----------



## ceaze one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, I'm moving in the opposite direction of "beastly". I sold the Titan, made me too angry that Nvidia decided to bring out 95% of the same card at 60% of the price. I don't think I will buy another Nvidia card for a long time just on principle.
> 
> I moved from the PS07 to the 350D, added an Asus 2GB 7770 (great little card) and removed all of the AP-45's in favor of some very quiet silverstone fans and a 140mm bitfenix on the front. Now my case is nearly inaudible, the loudest part is the 500GB 7200.14 barracuda down at the bottom that I would like to replace with an SSD. I also used the top "vent covers" from my broken Fractal R4 to keep noise from coming out of the top since there are no fans up there. With this setup and the 3570k at 4.0ghz with a -0.010V offset my max CPU temp is 67*C and GPU maxes around 52*C.






Looking good! It's nice to see a fellow silence junkie on here. Like you, my HDD is the loudest part of my system and I will be replacing it with a ssd as well. I'm saving up for a passive PSU also. The one I have right now isn't loud at all... I'm just doing it for the sake of having my cpu, gpu, and psu all passive.

Silence is addictive I swear


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> 
> Looking good! It's nice to see a fellow silence junkie on here. Like you, my HDD is the loudest part of my system and I will be replacing it with a ssd as well. I'm saving up for a passive PSU also. The one I have right now isn't loud at all... I'm just doing it for the sake of having my cpu, gpu, and psu all passive.
> 
> Silence is addictive I swear


Thanks! It doesn't have to be perfectly silent as my hearing is bad, so close enough is pretty good. But the HDD is bad, it vibrates and I can feel it in my desk as well as the noise it makes. Right now I have it set to turn off after 2 minutes because it never gets used.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here's a teaser of my current mini beast...


----------



## HPE1000

A 780 will run off the sfx?!?!

I know it can handle a lot(my sig rig) but that seems like it is pushing it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A 780 will run off the sfx?!?!
> 
> I know it can handle a lot(my sig rig) but that seems like it is pushing it.


Yes sir! It's been done with a Titan a couple times already. Source, Source 2

I was thinking of getting one of these just to see how much power it actually is drawing.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Here's a teaser of my current mini beast...


I see a VERY tight fight there with that Res position. Also not sure how much of an issue it'll be with that umm whats it called ma-jig in the res, which will cut waterflow if the level goes below it, which will happen over time.

Could you try move it rotate it to be vertical, or considered a tube res?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I see a VERY tight fight there with that Res position. Also not sure how much of an issue it'll be with that umm whats it called ma-jig in the res, which will cut waterflow if the level goes below it, which will happen over time.
> 
> Could you try move it rotate it to be vertical, or considered a tube res?


I tried the res vertically however mounting it and clearance issues became an issue for me especially with the Asus ITX boards with their daughter boards.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I tried the res vertically however mounting it and clearance issues became an issue for me especially with the Asus ITX boards with their daughter boards.


Just throwing ideas, what about between the PSU and GPU?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Just throwing ideas, what about between the PSU and GPU?


I appreciate the help, it's always welcomed







. That's actually a good idea, i didn't see that opportunity. I'm working with it on Sketchup as we speak however it looks like it's still interfering. I guess I'll find out once I get the PSU inside.


----------



## Noskcaj

Why buy a prodigy when the sg09 is smaller and holds more? it's smaller than many itx cases


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Why buy a prodigy when the sg09 is smaller and holds more? it's smaller than many itx cases


Prodigy's are good. I like them.


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> anyone able to help out a new comer to SFF and point me in the direction of whatever Lian Li case this is based off of?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Prodigy's are good. I like them.


yeah, they look great and for Water cooling and modding they are great. but when someone refers to it as an itx size case or SFF i lose all respect for them

also, woo 500th post


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBojanglles88*


It's not exactly based off any Lian Li case, it is a case designed by some guys on [H] who have got Lian Li to build a prototype and is in the process of running a production campaign for it. I'm holding out for it myself.

It's called the Ncase M1.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Prodigy's are good. I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they look great and for Water cooling and modding they are great. but when someone refers to it as an itx size case or SFF i lose all respect for them
> 
> also, woo 500th post
Click to expand...

I think of mine as SFF,

but then again... I thought my Switch 810 wasn't large, so... I guess I am in denial.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think of mine as SFF,
> 
> but then again... I thought my Switch 810 wasn't large, so... I guess I am in denial.


LOL
yeah, you're in denial. if it's above 25L it's not SFF


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397394/various-asus-rog-mini-itx-maximus-vi-impact-and-maximus-vi-formula
> 
> i guess i thought wrong, nice board i guess, no wifi? maybe they used the slot for the sound card.
> 
> none the less its about time asus took their standard itx board and paint it red and a new name


Wifi is on the MPCIE-2 card as well as bluetooth 4.0. As another mentioned though, there are a ton more features on this board than their standard ITX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Vertical mini pcie. Basically 2 daugher boards on that thing lol. So awesome. I love it.


Yeah the MPCIE is sweet; they did it on the Maximus V line as well.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> LOL
> yeah, you're in denial. if it's above 25L it's not SFF


it gets worse, here's my other ITX case:



but with all humor put aside, The prodigy is the smallest case I have ever owned.

So it might not be legitimately SFF to most, but it's SFF to me.


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> It's not exactly based off any Lian Li case, it is a case designed by some guys on [H] who have got Lian Li to build a prototype and is in the process of running a production campaign for it. I'm holding out for it myself.
> 
> It's called the Ncase M1.


ty much, thing looks sweet. If they ever do release a production version of it I may have to shell out some cash for a new build.


----------



## Nuzart

Once the campaign goes up for it, I'll link it here if someone doesn't beat me.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> it gets worse, here's my other ITX case:
> 
> 
> 
> but with all humor put aside, The prodigy is the smallest case I have ever owned.
> 
> So it might not be legitimately SFF to most, but it's SFF to me.


As far as I figure,the define mini is what you want.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I am not going to say a mini itx server is useless, but it really isnt as important as some people claim it is.
> 
> I would probably want a slightly bigger matx case not because of size as much but because a lot of the mini itx "server" cases really do not provide as much cooling over the hard drives as I would like if I have a server. I would want at the very least 2 120mm fans blowing directly over my 6+ sandwiched drives because I know how hot just a single drive can get with minimal air blowing over it, let alone stacked drives that are radiating heat to each other.
> 
> When I think of a server I would like to have ample cooling, not a hotbox of drives starving for cooling


Have you seen this?


----------



## Dangur

I'm more interested in EVGA's Minibox


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, I'm moving in the opposite direction of "beastly". I sold the Titan, made me too angry that Nvidia decided to bring out 95% of the same card at 60% of the price. I don't think I will buy another Nvidia card for a long time just on principle.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, I'm moving in the opposite direction of "beastly". I sold the Titan, made me too angry that Nvidia decided to bring out 95% of the same card at 60% of the price. I don't think I will buy another Nvidia card for a long time just on principle.


They lost me at the g92 8800gt. Messed up the naming scheme and screwed over those of us who bought the g80 8800 cards.


----------



## Jimbags

have a cry if you can afford a titan you wanted the best single gpu card which you would have. beats any single card i think 95% of the gpu at 60% is a win! who carez about naming buy what you want/need/can afford


----------



## WALSRU

Oh my eyebrow is raised but I'd never sell the card. It's a Bentley, bought it without even looking at the price tag.


----------



## Shrak

Titans definitely a Rolls Royce.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well this is my latest system. It's a de-lidded 3770k running at 4.7ghz with an overclocked GTX Titan / Maximus V Gene in the wonderful TJ08 case.


----------



## Dangur

^Very nice


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Well this is my latest system. It's a de-lidded 3770k running at 4.7ghz with an overclocked GTX Titan / Maximus V Gene in the wonderful TJ08 case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean. Well done.


----------



## WALSRU

Beatiful use of space, very clean cable management too! Out of curiosity, why make the front fan as exhaust? Seems like a lot of negative pressure.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Beatiful use of space, very clean cable management too! Out of curiosity, why make the front fan as exhaust? Seems like a lot of negative pressure.


The reason I did that was that with the overclocks I am running it was kicking out a heck of a lot of heat over the ram and motherboard. I therefore changed it so that both rads pushed the heat out.
Originally I just cut a hole in the base of the case and covered it with a fan grill. This allowed enough air to be drawn in from under the case without causing static issues and heat problems inside.
I then replaced the fan grill with a 120mm fan (which you can see in the pic) thinking this would improve things. It didn't, it made it far worse, so i have removed that again and put the grill cover back on.

I appreciate all the comments, I spent ages getting the cables neat and tidy. Amazing how much power you can get from a small system - currently 8th (for single card) in the Unigine Valley 1.0 benchmark thread


----------



## WALSRU

Interesting way to solve the issue. Thanks for the quick response. Jealous of your overclocks, I'm limited by my PSU


----------



## jamesman32

Hey there guys, it's been a while since I've posted in this thread so bare with me. Two years ago (2011) I put together an mATX setup I really enjoyed in a Silverstone SG03, and after pursuing custom WC loops, gaming notebooks for college, and other things, I really wanted to try that project again. So, 2 years later, here I am again with another rig to share with you all. I'll apologize in advance; I didn't get to take pictures of the case modifications.

The old! http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/2330#post_14069785
System Specs (2011)
Intel Sandy Bridge Core i5 2500k
Corsair H60 (Push)
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
4x 4Gb G. Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333Mhz
2x ASUS DirectCU HD6870s
ASUS Xonar Dx
Xigmatek GreenPower 700
Crucial M4 64Gb SSD
Western Digital 500Gb HDD

The new!
System Specs (2013)
Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K
Corsair H55 (Push/Pull)
Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H
2x 8Gb Patriot Viper DDR3 1600Mhz
2x PowerColor PCS+ MYST HD7870 Tahiti LEs
Creative SoundBlaster Z
Corsair TX750
Mushkin Chronos 120Gb SSD
Seagate 1.5Tb HDD

The case I originally decided on way back in 2011 was the Silverstone SG03. I selected it for the build because it had a lot of space below the 4th expansion slot where I was able to cut open a 5th. This was important because I wanted to build an SFF system that allowed for short length GPUs, multiGPU setups, and sound cards (I use my PC with a receiver and 5.1 audio). As each GPU was 2 slots, I needed space for a 5th slot to accommodate 4 slots of GPU and 1 of sound card.

As you guys can see, wiring was a MESS. I was totally unhappy with the wiring and the location of the H50 especially. The tubes would not bend the way I needed, and they got caught up in the only area I thought I could stuff my extra cables. With this experience in mind, I told myself I would change that the second time around.

In the 2013 rebuild, I made the same 5th slot modification as before, but I also decided to cut a blowhole in the top of the case, to try to mount my WC unit in the space above the motherboard, behind the DVD drive, which was totally under-utilized in the first iteration. As you will see in the pictures, it was a snug fit, but I managed to get the H55 into the case with a fan under it, and another on top sitting outside the case. There's even a carrying handle for LAN parties and dorm moves this time around.

Pictures

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Front_zps55cc2d10.jpg.html

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Side_zpsd8aaf9a6.jpg.html

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Top_zpsfa68c78f.jpg.html

Cutting the hole with a dremel came out ok, but covering it with a fan makes it look flawless!

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Rear_zps2e6e9bb9.jpg.html

A few more cuts with the dremel and the back mesh is removed. Now the 2nd card has room to breathe.









http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Inside_zps69d69a7f.jpg.html

We can actually see the motherboard beneath the wiring this time! Much better now that the H55 radiator is above the PSU. It fits up there pretty nicely. Can't even recognize it in the dark!

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Wires_zpsa39c7c64.jpg.html

If it weren't for those super long PCIe cables bundled up next to the PSU, it'd be quite a bit cleaner. Maybe I can cut the cables down to a custom length?









Sorry for the long post. Hope you guys enjoyed a little PC evolution!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32*
> 
> Hey there guys, it's been a while since I've posted in this thread so bare with me. Two years ago (2011) I put together an mATX setup I really enjoyed in a Silverstone SG03, and after pursuing custom WC loops, gaming notebooks for college, and other things, I really wanted to try that project again. So, 2 years later, here I am again with another rig to share with you all. I'll apologize in advance; I didn't get to take pictures of the case modifications.
> 
> The old! http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/2330#post_14069785
> System Specs (2011)
> Intel Sandy Bridge Core i5 2500k
> Corsair H60 (Push)
> Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
> 4x 4Gb G. Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333Mhz
> 2x ASUS DirectCU HD6870s
> ASUS Xonar Dx
> Xigmatek GreenPower 700
> Crucial M4 64Gb SSD
> Western Digital 500Gb HDD
> 
> The new!
> System Specs (2013)
> Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K
> Corsair H55 (Push/Pull)
> Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H
> 2x 8Gb Patriot Viper DDR3 1600Mhz
> 2x PowerColor PCS+ MYST HD7870 Tahiti LEs
> Creative SoundBlaster Z
> Corsair TX750
> Mushkin Chronos 120Gb SSD
> Seagate 1.5Tb HDD
> 
> The case I originally decided on way back in 2011 was the Silverstone SG03. I selected it for the build because it had a lot of space below the 4th expansion slot where I was able to cut open a 5th. This was important because I wanted to build an SFF system that allowed for short length GPUs, multiGPU setups, and sound cards (I use my PC with a receiver and 5.1 audio). As each GPU was 2 slots, I needed space for a 5th slot to accommodate 4 slots of GPU and 1 of sound card.
> 
> As you guys can see, wiring was a MESS. I was totally unhappy with the wiring and the location of the H50 especially. The tubes would not bend the way I needed, and they got caught up in the only area I thought I could stuff my extra cables. With this experience in mind, I told myself I would change that the second time around.
> 
> In the 2013 rebuild, I made the same 5th slot modification as before, but I also decided to cut a blowhole in the top of the case, to try to mount my WC unit in the space above the motherboard, behind the DVD drive, which was totally under-utilized in the first iteration. As you will see in the pictures, it was a snug fit, but I managed to get the H55 into the case with a fan under it, and another on top sitting outside the case. There's even a carrying handle for LAN parties and dorm moves this time around.
> 
> Pictures
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Front_zps55cc2d10.jpg.html
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Side_zpsd8aaf9a6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Top_zpsfa68c78f.jpg.html
> 
> Cutting the hole with a dremel came out ok, but covering it with a fan makes it look flawless!
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Rear_zps2e6e9bb9.jpg.html
> 
> A few more cuts with the dremel and the back mesh is removed. Now the 2nd card has room to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Inside_zps69d69a7f.jpg.html
> 
> We can actually see the motherboard beneath the wiring this time! Much better now that the H55 radiator is above the PSU. It fits up there pretty nicely. Can't even recognize it in the dark!
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Wires_zpsa39c7c64.jpg.html
> 
> If it weren't for those super long PCIe cables bundled up next to the PSU, it'd be quite a bit cleaner. Maybe I can cut the cables down to a custom length?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Hope you guys enjoyed a little PC evolution!


looks awesome! if i could critique it id say remove the Optical drive and fit a 5.25" screen / fan controller there instead


----------



## Shrak

I think we should start putting spoilers on images that are quoted. Don't need to scroll through the same set of them more than once


----------



## andydviking

The coolermaster 130 looks awesome to me. Sorry if 



 before. I haven't been viewing this thread for the last couple of days.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> looks awesome! if i could critique it id say remove the Optical drive and fit a 5.25" screen / fan controller there instead


One of the beautiful features of the GA-Z87MX-D3H is the fact that it has five 4pin fan headers and some of the coolest speed controls I've seen in a UEFI. I've got both of the front 120mm fans, both of the fans in the push/pull on the radiator, and the pump all wired into the motherboard, and this is the quietest PC I've built to date because of that. Also I occasionally need the DVD drive for CDs.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32*
> 
> One of the beautiful features of the GA-Z87MX-D3H is the fact that it has five 4pin fan headers and some of the coolest speed controls I've seen in a UEFI. I've got both of the front 120mm fans, both of the fans in the push/pull on the radiator, and the pump all wired into the motherboard, and this is the quietest PC I've built to date because of that. Also I occasionally need the DVD drive for CDs.


Slightly random but do you still have the sg05? I want to see a bigger better picture of it, I saw your pic months ago but its only like 100x100







I am envious.


----------



## jamesman32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Slightly random but do you still have the sg05? I want to see a bigger better picture of it, I saw your pic months ago but its only like 100x100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am envious.


The SG05 from 2011 was one of my most photographed "projects". Here's the Photobucket album!

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/library/SG05?sort=3&page=1


----------



## HPE1000

Its so awesome


----------



## wanako

Here's my smallest creation thus far, Wanako Works 04, Quartz!







This little baby's got a Xeon E3-1230 v2, an EVGA 660Ti, Crucial M500 120GB SSD + WD Blue 1TB, Corsair H80i, on a ASRock Z77E-ITX, powered by a Corsair TX650, all inside a Node 304. I love this thing. If I could have this as my main rig, I would put my 780 in here, but this is for work, so I can't. But still:
















cabling was such a pain...


----------



## HPE1000

Nice, try cabling in an sg05 though









Node 304 looks like a cakewalk for cable management to me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh my eyebrow is raised but I'd never sell the card. It's a Bentley, bought it without even looking at the price tag.


Me too, the only thing that pushed me over the edge honestly was the same high-end cooler appearing on the 780 and 770. That, and the only game I play these days is from 2001 and the card would play it at 2560x1600 with 32xQ AA forced and still run at 10% load at idle 324mhz clocks.

I do have an MSI 580 TFIII out for RMA right now, I wonder what will come back. Maybe I'll use whatever it is.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, try cabling in an sg05 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Node 304 looks like a cakewalk for cable management to me.


Lol. I could only imagine. Though, I would think that the cables in that 450W unit that come in the SG05 aren't nearly as long as the ones in my 650, or perhaps I'm wrong.

Either way, I see even more why people love their modular PSUs for this baby cases.


----------



## Shrak

The 450w silverstone 24 pin is pretty short, only about 2 inches longer than needed. The rest are pretty long for the case though =o


----------



## Robilar

I agree they are pretty short but as long as routing behind a board is not required they work well in mini ITX

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC_0963_zpsb5079da9.jpg.html


----------



## WALSRU

Looks like everyone wants a slice of the giant Prodigy Pie:





source


----------



## .theMetal

I like that layout better than the prodigy. I think one could have a blast water cooling it. I wonder if that panel looking thing on the top is hiding two 120mm fan holes


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I like that layout better than the prodigy. I think one could have a blast water cooling it. I wonder if that panel looking thing on the top is hiding two 120mm fan holes


It most definitely has to be. I also like the layout better than the prodigy. Being able to keep the hard drives while still watercooling is a great option to have.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesman32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there guys, it's been a while since I've posted in this thread so bare with me. Two years ago (2011) I put together an mATX setup I really enjoyed in a Silverstone SG03, and after pursuing custom WC loops, gaming notebooks for college, and other things, I really wanted to try that project again. So, 2 years later, here I am again with another rig to share with you all. I'll apologize in advance; I didn't get to take pictures of the case modifications.
> 
> The old! http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/2330#post_14069785
> System Specs (2011)
> Intel Sandy Bridge Core i5 2500k
> Corsair H60 (Push)
> Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
> 4x 4Gb G. Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333Mhz
> 2x ASUS DirectCU HD6870s
> ASUS Xonar Dx
> Xigmatek GreenPower 700
> Crucial M4 64Gb SSD
> Western Digital 500Gb HDD
> 
> The new!
> System Specs (2013)
> Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K
> Corsair H55 (Push/Pull)
> Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H
> 2x 8Gb Patriot Viper DDR3 1600Mhz
> 2x PowerColor PCS+ MYST HD7870 Tahiti LEs
> Creative SoundBlaster Z
> Corsair TX750
> Mushkin Chronos 120Gb SSD
> Seagate 1.5Tb HDD
> 
> The case I originally decided on way back in 2011 was the Silverstone SG03. I selected it for the build because it had a lot of space below the 4th expansion slot where I was able to cut open a 5th. This was important because I wanted to build an SFF system that allowed for short length GPUs, multiGPU setups, and sound cards (I use my PC with a receiver and 5.1 audio). As each GPU was 2 slots, I needed space for a 5th slot to accommodate 4 slots of GPU and 1 of sound card.
> 
> As you guys can see, wiring was a MESS. I was totally unhappy with the wiring and the location of the H50 especially. The tubes would not bend the way I needed, and they got caught up in the only area I thought I could stuff my extra cables. With this experience in mind, I told myself I would change that the second time around.
> 
> In the 2013 rebuild, I made the same 5th slot modification as before, but I also decided to cut a blowhole in the top of the case, to try to mount my WC unit in the space above the motherboard, behind the DVD drive, which was totally under-utilized in the first iteration. As you will see in the pictures, it was a snug fit, but I managed to get the H55 into the case with a fan under it, and another on top sitting outside the case. There's even a carrying handle for LAN parties and dorm moves this time around.
> 
> Pictures
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Front_zps55cc2d10.jpg.html
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Side_zpsd8aaf9a6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Top_zpsfa68c78f.jpg.html
> 
> Cutting the hole with a dremel came out ok, but covering it with a fan makes it look flawless!
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Rear_zps2e6e9bb9.jpg.html
> 
> A few more cuts with the dremel and the back mesh is removed. Now the 2nd card has room to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Inside_zps69d69a7f.jpg.html
> 
> We can actually see the motherboard beneath the wiring this time! Much better now that the H55 radiator is above the PSU. It fits up there pretty nicely. Can't even recognize it in the dark!
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/jamesman32/media/2013/Wires_zpsa39c7c64.jpg.html
> 
> If it weren't for those super long PCIe cables bundled up next to the PSU, it'd be quite a bit cleaner. Maybe I can cut the cables down to a custom length?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Hope you guys enjoyed a little PC evolution


Like the look of this case. Nice work.


----------



## HPE1000

Don't forget the other prodigy copy
The xigmatek aquila




I like it


----------



## Shrak

Reminds me of a tiny Xigmatek Elysium. I definitely like the look better than the prodigy.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

All of these cases look interesting, but... unfortunately... I'm planning on keeping my prodigy and just sticking with the mid-towers next machines


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It most definitely has to be. I also like the layout better than the prodigy. Being able to keep the hard drives while still watercooling is a great option to have.


Agreed, and it looks like there is no limit to the length of power supply. The only thing it needs is some covers for the sides of the hard drive and psu bay. it would look super clean

I'm loving all the new itx cases. cant wait to see this thread over the next year.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Prodigy M vs Sugo SG10. Nuff said.


----------



## Macab0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't forget the other prodigy copy
> The xigmatek aquila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it


Looks like they forgot to take the foam off of it when they took it out of the box...haha. But to each his own.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Prodigy M vs Sugo SG10. Nuff said.


SG09 wins.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> SG09 wins.


Corsair 350D vs Xigmatek Aquila vs Fractal Arc Mini 2 vs All them other water cooling mATX's everyone is launching,like I think Colossus M lands here?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Replaced the H60 with a NH-L9i

so much better


----------



## HPE1000

What were the temp differences?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Replaced the H60 with a NH-L9i
> so much better
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree. I have a sweet spot for Noctua cooler's/fans.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What were the temp differences?


I gained about 5 temps but the thing is the graphic card has more air flow so it can breath alot more. The radiator from the H60 blocked the graphic card and so it sounded like a turbine. Now everythings nice and silent


----------



## Robilar

Finally got my Asetek AIO cooling kit for the Vulcan. Took a bit of mucking about to mount it into the system. First off, you cannot mount push pull inside the case if you are using the 200mm door fan... I had to mount one outside on the back of the case (which is fine, I don't have to look at it). Also the single interior fan interferes very slightly with the door fan as well. I had to shave off about a quarter of an inch on the corner of the fan to allow the door to go back on smoothly. Again a minor thing and bear in mind both would fit easily inside if I did not have a big honking fan in the door.

I also did a couple of other upgrades today. I swapped my 24" Asus 144hz monitor for the 27" version and swapped my 2700k cpu for a 3770k.

Unfortunately it turns out my Patriot Black mamba kit has bad sectors







I had been running the system stock since I rebuilt it as I was waiting for my cpu cooler (was using stock cooler). When I installed the cooler today at stock, the system would intermittently not pass IBT or prime. After running memtest, it turns out to be the RAM. Now I have to deal with the hassle that is Canada Computers for a return.

I'll switch the kit in the morning and then run some numbers.

One thing I have seen is with the system at 4ghz with HT on under IBT, temps max out at around 60c across the board. This is with a pretty anemic pair of AC 92mm fans. I have my eye on a pair of Panaflow Hydro Waves (60 CFM, 2800 RPM) that would probably provide a much better overall temp.

I am only shooting for 4.2 or 4.3 for day to day use (I primarily game with this system, watch movies etc) so I doubt I will need to switch the fans.

One important thing to note on the Asetek 545LC. First off, it now comes with the soft rubber hoses rather than the older more rigid ones. Also despite indicating that there are no mounting screws, it did come with two sets of mounting screws and a set of washers that fit perfectly for mounting.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01229_zpsf06f6aa2.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01230_zps6aae761f.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01231_zps34fe5b5b.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01232_zps749febfe.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01234_zpseabcdf38.jpg.html


----------



## xyexz

Looks good, only thing I think I would add is a fan grill of some sort - I could see myself occasionally ripping a finger off trying to plug stuff in.


----------



## Robilar

I ordered a pair from Newegg (only place I could find 92mm fan grills). I worried about that too. Mind you I have the case inside suspended cage under my desk and pretty much have to turn it off before moving it.


----------



## sivoloc

Dahm!


----------



## andydviking

Also has other revisions of the prodigy.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also has other revisions of the prodigy.


They really blew it with the matx prodigy. Get rid of the front mounting psu. place the mobo tray closer towards the right side panel, mount the psu and HDD'd behind the motherboard tray. Can keep that giant 200mm fan below if you want. Can still mount 2x 120mm fans in front, full support for water cooling, cable managent is not a nightmare and put in a window on the right side panel. Guess what, nailed it.

Just like this.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> They really blew it with the matx prodigy. Get rid of the front mounting psu. place the mobo tray closer towards the right side panel, mount the psu and HDD'd behind the motherboard tray. Can keep that giant 200mm fan below if you want. Can still mount 2x 120mm fans in front, full support for water cooling, cable managent is not a nightmare and put in a window on the right side panel. Guess what, nailed it.


Check the Corsair AIR 540


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Check the Corsair AIR 540


Now make that itx or matx, and you got yourself an instant winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## WALSRU

Props to Bitfenix for listening to the community and bringing the M-Atx Prodigy out.
















Edit: REALLY interesting case coming out from Silverstone:

http://www.techpowerup.com/185264/silverstone-miniaturizes-raven-to-mini-itx-gaming-build-worthy.html


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm so replacing my case with the mATX Prodigy. I'm all over it the minute it goes up for sale.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Looks good, only thing I think I would add is a fan grill of some sort - I could see myself occasionally ripping a finger off trying to plug stuff in.


Always see people saying this ive never even got a tiny cut and ive put my finger in a 120mm [email protected] RPM to scare my wife







(dumb i know)... Has anyone actually ever cut themselves on one? My hands are pretty rough though as im a Carpenter?? just wondering if anyone has injured themselves o a plastic case fan??


----------



## staryoshi

I have gotten a few noticeable (but not serious) cuts from fan blades when tinkering. It depends on how sharp the fan blade edges are and how fast the fan is spinning.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

A Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850 ripped the skin off my knuckles but my worst PC injury was when my D14 fins sliced my palm and I needed stitches.


----------



## eqwoody

Ha, Amateurs. I had a really good bite from one of these going 1500RPM


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> A Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850 ripped the skin off my knuckles but my worst PC injury was when my D14 fins sliced my palm and I needed stitches.


Woah man crazy. not tryna brag but i do have fairly harder than averagr hands being a carpenter. just more callused layers of skin to go through i think as i also do glazing and carry glass bare handed quite often. i use gloves as much as possible though im not stupid just some situations you cant really go grab them.. i guess its similar to a guitarists fongers








that looks mean eqwoody


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Woah man crazy. not tryna brag but i do have fairly harder than averagr hands being a carpenter. just more callused layers of skin to go through i think as i also do glazing and carry glass bare handed quite often. i use gloves as much as possible though im not stupid just some situations you cant really go grab them.. i guess its similar to a guitarists fongers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks mean eqwoody


My dad has been a carpenter for over 30 years and his hands are like rocks. Mine are soft as butter because my job isn't that physical.


----------



## Phobia

Guys, do you think I should buy z77 I deluxe from asus & ivy 3770k or wait for the mini impact and Haswell 4770k? Rather that money is limited for me!
Edit: money and performance must be considered for 3-4 years from now.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I had an Antec big-boy 200 remove one of my knuckles once. I was trying to get to the retaining clip on a tower cooler in an Antec 900, and I got my finger stuck between the HS and top 200mm fan. It chopped off a good bit.

The 120mm fans I use now don't scare me.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I had an Antec big-boy 200 remove one of my knuckles once. I was trying to get to the retaining clip on a tower cooler in an Antec 900, and I got my finger stuck between the HS and top 200mm fan. It chopped off a good bit.
> 
> The 120mm fans I use now don't scare me.


Thats insane lol my 200 mm antec actually broke when it hit me. the centre plastic hub cracked in 3 spots. was in my antec 600. Gonna see if i can find it and post a pic...


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Guys, do you think I should buy z77 I deluxe from asus & ivy 3770k or wait for the mini impact and Haswell 4770k? Rather that money is limited for me!
> Edit: money and performance must be considered for 3-4 years from now.


Impact has yet to be released and 4770k is not to shabby for over locking an such but I'd opt for older stuff because it will last just as long as top top notch stuff
I see it in basic ways


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Thats insane lol my 200 mm antec actually broke when it hit me. the centre plastic hub cracked in 3 spots. was in my antec 600. Gonna see if i can find it and post a pic...


Mine broke a blade off when it hit me, I just broke 2 more off since it's a 9-blade design.


----------



## Shrak

I've been bit by my fans too many times to count ._.

Worst was with a 92mm Foxconn fan hat was going 3200RPM >.>


----------



## adjas

I had a 120mm GT AP-15 slice my index finger pretty nicely, proper bleeder.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I had a 120mm GT AP-15 slice my index finger pretty nicely, proper bleeder.


Love your avatar! lol


----------



## longroadtrip

monsterITX...




still have a couple of small things to do, but for the most part it's finished...


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Anyone else remember the vantec tornadoes?
I put one of those in a 2u server rack and while trying to check the hot swap data cables next to it got a badly bruised gouge in my ring finger.
3800rpm 92mm fan is probably the worst possible scenario


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> monsterITX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have a couple of small things to do, but for the most part it's finished...


Awesome you finished it!! Kudos to you! Good job!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Awesome you finished it!! Kudos to you! Good job!


Thanks..It's almost finished..still have to take care of a few small details, but she'll be sitting on my desk by the end of the week...


----------



## Scorpion49

Moving back up in the "beastly" scale, just replaced my 7770 with a Gigabyte 7970 WF3 I got a smoking deal on.

P8939 at stock clocks: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6708802


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Ha, Amateurs. I had a really good bite from one of these going 1500RPM


Try a 5400 RPM Gentle Typhoon.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Try a 5400 RPM Gentle Typhoon.


80mm server fan is really my worst bite, those just look the worst.


----------



## tigim101

https://www.apple.com/mac-pro/

Man say what you what you want about apple, but that is one sexy, well thought out and designed, SFF powerhouse. 9.9 inches tall and 6.6 inch wide. Maybe someone like silverstone can make something similar (or better), but you need a custom motherboard.

Here is the discussion thread in the news section:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399416/cultofmac-meet-the-new-mac-pro


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Tis Meh. Twill be expensive. Twill cost an arm and a leg to update. Tis a Mac so twill sell more than cheaper more powerful workstations with windows. Twill suffer the same fate of the iPhone 5 of not being premium enough. Twill be bought on the basis of "Made in America","But ,it's a Mac"and"Look at it!" because we all know don't we,Mac's never get up to date parts affordably.


----------



## Jimbags

macs are just overpriced normal components with OSX. the extra you pay for is looks and OS. you could build this for cheaper than it will be and plus yours will be upgradable!!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> macs are just overpriced normal components with OSX. the extra you pay for is looks and OS. you could build this for cheaper than it will be and plus yours will be upgradable!!!


I'll have to reserve judgement for when the price is released, because the CPU and video cards are worth what, at least $4000?

If it's $2000 it would be worth it just to pull the 12-core IVB-EP out, toss an i7 3820 in there, and sell it for $1500.


----------



## scottath

Hey guys, been a fair while sice i was in this scene with my ITX build, having retreated to my massive Lian Li.
However:
Thinking of down scaling my computer a bit, been looking around for an mATX P55 board for my current i7 860, but not having much luck.
Otherwise im probably going to build a new system soon.

My huge Lian Li tower is nice, but its dam huge, and with the amount of fans im running its a slightly annoying hum now.

Likely plan:
New CPU
New Mobo
New very clean/compact mATX case (itx would be nice but need 2 cards)
Current HX-620 PSU
Current HD5850 (sell second/give to siblings)
Current ram (12gb in 2 kits)
Current Audio card (Xonar D2X)
Current HDDs (2x 640GB + 60gb SSD [RMA'ing atm]) > Will expand to a raid 5 array in time | Backed up to server atm.
Current heatsink (TRUE - with a new mounting kit i assume is available? - else a Corsair WCing unit)

Powerful Quietness is going to be the key here. The current setup i have has 6 fans + the PSU and the 2 HD5850s and is rather loud.

Looking for suggestions on the selections

Cheers guys.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'll have to reserve judgement for when the price is released, because the CPU and video cards are worth what, at least $4000?
> 
> If it's $2000 it would be worth it just to pull the 12-core IVB-EP out, toss an i7 3820 in there, and sell it for $1500.


yeah im guessing $6000 plus here in australia...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Knowing Apple,just because it CAN fit two cards doesn't mean that's the default configuration at retail. And I'm pretty sure the xeon isn't a base either. Prepare,your wallets gentlemen/ladies


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> New very clean/compact mATX case (itx would be nice but need 2 cards)
> 
> Cheers guys.


Is a dual GPU card an option?


----------



## scottath

With the amount of games ive played lately (none....sadly) i dont see currently more than a single HD5850 is needed.
ITX isnt an option as id like the HD5850 (or something newer maybe down the line) and my Xonar D2x (PCI-E 1x)


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> New very clean/compact mATX case (itx would be nice but need 2 cards)


SilverStone TJ08-E


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> SilverStone TJ08-E


Second this!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone SG10 is the smallest case without compromise. The TJ08-E is second smallest and a tower and the GD05 is as small as a gaming HTPC can get.
The PS07 is a cheaper TJ08,if price is a concern.
Then there's the SG05,which is a very small,small case for the things you can put in.
I recommend SG10,TJ08-E,GD05 in that order.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone SG10 is the smallest case without compromise. The TJ08-E is second smallest and a tower and the GD05 is as small as a gaming HTPC can get.
> The PS07 is a cheaper TJ08,if price is a concern.
> Then there's the SG05,which is a very small,small case for the things you can put in.
> I recommend SG10,TJ08-E,GD05 in that order.


You make me want to do an SG10 build just to satisfy SFF







.... Have the TJ08 and SG05... hmmmm what can i stuff inside an SG10 hahaha


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well, a Titan sli,32gigs of ram, A Noctua D14 with 3 fans, 6TB (2x 3TB) 2 SSD's,a slot loading blu ray, a 1000w/850w psu and 7 fans around the case. All in a case significantly smaller than a Prodigy.


----------



## MetallicAcid

TJ08-E. best case I've had


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> macs are just overpriced normal components with OSX. the extra you pay for is looks and OS. you could build this for cheaper than it will be and plus yours will be upgradable!!!


Sure the old Mac Pro may fit into that category, but I don't think that is very true for the new Mac Pro unless you have the ability to make custom PCBs to condense retail components into the form factor Apple has achieved.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Sure the old Mac Pro may fit into that category, but I don't think that is very true for the new Mac Pro unless you have the ability to make custom PCBs to condense retail components into the form factor Apple has achieved.


They've done exactly that, also taking away the ability for upgrades so you have to buy another product of theirs in 3-5 years when yours is outdated. Welcome to the cycle of the Apple computer.


----------



## tigim101

Lol geez I thought atleast someone would drool over the cool design and ingenuity. I thought this was the SFF club lol. Of course if you want to go the smallest possible you have to sacrifice other things, like upgrade ability. It doesnt look like it would be very difficult to change ram or harddrives though. I think it would be nice not to be limited by conventional motherboard layouts for assembling computers.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nothing wrong the design,it is in Apple style of all singing and dancing. BUT,in Apple style also,it's probably gonna be hard to open and command a price premium vs components that built it. So until I actually see the expandability of the mobo (H87 can crossfire btw) and just how "premium" those internals are,I'm not sold.
Were talking about Apple here,when was the last you checked ssd upgrades on their site? The days the price premium made sense coz they were ahead of the pack are gone. The competition caught up.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> They've done exactly that, also taking away the ability for upgrades so you have to buy another product of theirs in 3-5 years when yours is outdated. Welcome to the cycle of the Apple computer.


You mean welcome to cycle of everybody but a minority niche market called computer enthusiasts?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> You mean welcome to cycle of everybody but a minority niche market called computer enthusiasts?


not what he meant. He's very correct that the life cycle of a PC is different from that of a Mac. Even a budget Dell prebuilt can be upgraded fairly cheaply to it's limits. Macs on the other hand,"fairly cheaply" isn't Apple vocabulary. Unless I'm not getting you either ...


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> not what he meant. He's very correct that the life cycle of a PC is different from that of a Mac. Even a budget Dell prebuilt can be upgraded fairly cheaply to it's limits. Macs on the other hand,"fairly cheaply" isn't Apple vocabulary. Unless I'm not getting you either ...


What you say is very true and I agree. But must home users (non enthusiasts) and large businesses/education institutions in my experience don't upgrade in small pieces they just buy a whole new machines and sell off old hardware which is the same as the "Apple computer cycle".

Sorry for the off topic SFF club.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Which is why apple milks them dry,because sadly,if it's pretty and "it works" and it's hyped,no one bothers with the fine print.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone SG10 is the smallest case without compromise. The TJ08-E is second smallest and a tower and the GD05 is as small as a gaming HTPC can get.
> The PS07 is a cheaper TJ08,if price is a concern.
> Then there's the SG05,which is a very small,small case for the things you can put in.
> I recommend SG10,TJ08-E,GD05 in that order.


Lol, what about Silver stone's FT03 ...? Its much much smaller and yet its MAtx


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone SG10 is the smallest case without compromise. The TJ08-E is second smallest and a tower and the GD05 is as small as a gaming HTPC can get.
> The PS07 is a cheaper TJ08,if price is a concern.
> Then there's the SG05,which is a very small,small case for the things you can put in.
> I recommend SG10,TJ08-E,GD05 in that order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol, what about Silver stone's FT03 ...? Its much much smaller and yet its MAtx


Eh? FT03 is one of Silverstone's larger micro-ATX cases.

FT03 = 32.5 liters
PS07 = 31.4 liters
TJ08-E = 30.2 liters
SG10 = 23 liters
SG03-F = 22.5 liters
GD05 = 21.6 liters


----------



## Pip Boy

FT03 is technically Matx but its pushing it









still it takes up less than half the floor space of a atx tower


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If you want small then it's FT03 mini,aka the bucket.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> If you want small then it's FT03 mini,aka the bucket.


Lol the original question was too far back I guess








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> New very clean/compact mATX case (itx would be nice but need 2 cards)
> 
> ...
> 
> Looking for suggestions on the selections


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> If you want small then it's FT03 mini,aka the bucket.


I love the bucket, wished it could take over 10 inches lol. And it is probably a loud case. The only reasons I have bought Node 304 instead. Love the smalness and style! Here's a crappy cellphone pic:



My desk lamp just dwarfs the case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Lol the original question was too far back I guess


The FT03 mini wasn't in my original recommendation as wasn't the FT03,because 1 is rather large and one too small.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Eh? FT03 is one of Silverstone's larger micro-ATX cases.
> 
> FT03 = 32.5 liters
> PS07 = 31.4 liters
> TJ08-E = 30.2 liters
> SG10 = 23 liters
> SG03-F = 22.5 liters
> GD05 = 21.6 liters


 lol never thought that GD05 is much smaller than FT03... you serious ? Anyone have size comparison?


----------



## xyexz

Well it's slightly unfair to compare the GD05 to the FT03, it's not all about volume - it's just as much about footprint (imo).

The FT03 I believe has the smallest footprint of all of those cases listed by WiSK... height it usually not a problem for most people - just the footprint (W x D)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Not necessary really,the FT03 is taller and deeper.


----------



## Phobia

Lol dunno but I really love a stand-up like FT03, FT03 mini ! Anyone else knows like these ?


----------



## Phobia

Plus is it really loud? I know that its made of 0.5 cm thick Aluminum... right?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Plus is it really loud? I know that its made of 0.5 cm thick Aluminum... right?


Yes, but if you have a high-end graphics card in there it will get pretty toasty especially if you have an open blower card. Which will make the fan spin pretty fast. The cards that exhaust out of the case are just always load under load. And No space for big air coolers thus smaller ones need to run with faster fans which adds to noise again. You could go for watercooling and many do, but in idle you would probably notice the pump noise. I don't know how fast the bottom 140mm fan needs to spin to achieve enough cooling though. They need a thermal core in this case like the new mac pro







Really curious for the noise levels of that thing and if many people will apply with the mac pro for this club


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Well it's slightly unfair to compare the GD05 to the FT03, it's not all about volume - it's just as much about footprint (imo).
> 
> The FT03 I believe has the smallest footprint of all of those cases listed by WiSK... height it usually not a problem for most people - just the footprint (W x D)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol dunno but I really love a stand-up like FT03, FT03 mini ! Anyone else knows like these ?


TJ08-E is the one then.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> TJ08-E is the one then.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> TJ08-E is the one then.


Just googled the TJ08-E and it doesn't look nothing like the FT-03 mini or am I missing something here?


----------



## eqwoody

No they look NOTHING alike. The TJ08 is my favorite MATX because of it's small size and features. The SG09 is a close second, I dont like the ugly face on the SG10


----------



## Allanitomwesh

He wanted to know of a stand up tower case like the FT03. The sg09 is a shuttle shoebox case that's more short and deep. The FT03 Mini isn't mATX.
But really, if the height of the FT03 is not a bother,it's a stunning case.


----------



## xyexz

I found the FT03 case to be pretty good myself, one I thing I didn't like about it was the sides rattled and my case wasn't exactly square so the big rubber feet had a very small wobble because of that and it would only add to the vibrations.

After a while too I got tired of the panels popping off everytime I went to move or pickup the case, it's really a neat design and the inside is very well thought out but it just wasn't for me in the long run.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> After a while too I got tired of the panels popping off everytime I went to move or pickup the case, it's really a neat design and the inside is very well thought out but it just wasn't for me in the long run.


I believe they tried to fix that in later revision of the FT03-mATX, but not sure of the details. I know the FT03-mini side panels are held on strong enough to stay on, provided you use the top cover.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> ...wished it could take over 10 inches...


I've thought this many times...
Oh wait we're talking computers?


----------



## Ribozyme

Come on we need some more activity in this thread! Any nice mITX cases announced on computex 2013? And what do you guys think of the unified heatsink with one fan design on the mac pro. Is it the way forward for more hardware in smaller spaces?


----------



## .theMetal

7 hours from now the Node 304 will be on newegg's shell shocker deal, if anyone is interested. should be able to get it pretty cheap.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> 7 hours from now the Node 304 will be on newegg's shell shocker deal, if anyone is interested. should be able to get it pretty cheap.


Thanks for the info! I was contemplating downsizing even more than my 350D and the node is the case that I was looking at. This may just seal the deal for me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So I want to join this little beasty pc club but need a little help, Im planning on getting a CaseLabs SM5 and watercooling but I dunno what mobo to do for my current sig rig







anyone got any suggestions? Can buy from PC Case Gear

Thanks


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So I want to join this little beasty pc club but need a little help, Im planning on getting a CaseLabs SM5 and watercooling but I dunno what mobo to do for my current sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Just pick any Z77 mITX board if you are staying with that water cooler. If you want a big air cooler Asus P8Z77-i deluxe is your only option. Take a look at the EVGA stinger and Asrock also has a neat Z77 mITX board.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Colossus M>Prodigy M.
Best itx case I've seen is the Akasa Galileo.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Come on we need some more activity in this thread! Any nice mITX cases announced on computex 2013? And what do you guys think of the unified heatsink with one fan design on the mac pro. Is it the way forward for more hardware in smaller spaces?


Colossus M>Prodigy M.
Best itx case I've seen is the Akasa Galileo.
The Mac Pro is all gimmick.
I don't think so,but I reserve judgement.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Colossus M>Prodigy M.
> Best itx case I've seen is the Akasa Galileo.


The colossus looks beefy







Is it mITX? I like the unnamed case prodigy like with no handles. The akasa galileo looks nice for HTPC but can will you be able to fit lets say a gtx 660 in there?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Colossus M>Prodigy M.
> Best itx case I've seen is the Akasa Galileo.
> The Mac Pro is all gimmick.
> I don't think so,but I reserve judgement.


The Ft-03 mini did quite well with the one fan setup. Now imagine that with a massive heatsink, I think it could work.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> The colossus looks beefy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it mITX? I like the unnamed case prodigy like with no handles. The akasa galileo looks nice for HTPC but can will you be able to fit lets say a gtx 660 in there?


No I don't think so,it runs off a power adapter.A 7750 on a PCI - E riser perhaps.
Yeah that ITX prototype was sweet. The Colossus M is mATX. Hence the M.


----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I found the FT03 case to be pretty good myself, one I thing I didn't like about it was the sides rattled and my case wasn't exactly square so the big rubber feet had a very small wobble because of that and it would only add to the vibrations.
> 
> After a while too I got tired of the panels popping off everytime I went to move or pickup the case, it's really a neat design and the inside is very well thought out but it just wasn't for me in the long run.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I believe they tried to fix that in later revision of the FT03-mATX, but not sure of the details. I know the FT03-mini side panels are held on strong enough to stay on, provided you use the top cover.


My mini's panels are getting pretty flimsy now :/ Kind of a disappointment....The clips don't even hold the front panel in all the way anymore since I've been taking it on and off all the time. I wonder if silverstone sells the clips separate??


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> My mini's panels are getting pretty flimsy now :/ Kind of a disappointment....The clips don't even hold the front panel in all the way anymore since I've been taking it on and off all the time. I wonder if silverstone sells the clips separate??


Contact Silverstone sales department, they are usually very good with this kind of thing. I got new front panel for a SG05 for direct from them. Was cheap too.


----------



## HPE1000

Don't know if I am going to do it, but I have been thinking about getting a node 304 and new psu recently and newegg is going to put it on a shell shocker sale today, if its cheap enough I might jump on the opportunity.


----------



## HPE1000

Node 304 and 750w rosewill capstone psu for around 189 before the node goes on sale, I can feel good with that, absolutely no need for haswell and the psu will give me room for the 790 if I want that, or a used titan or 780 when the 790 comes around.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073


----------



## Volkswagen

From what I can/could see- a Corsair AX850W PSU using the Node would give me problems using an GPU like a GTX 680 due to PSU / Connector placement?
If not I might get the Node if its cheap- some change wouldn't be bad even though I am perfectly happy with my modded CM Elite 120


----------



## HPE1000

Is that a question or statement? ^ lol

*So, chrunch time, do I want a rosewill capstone 750w non modular that is gold rated and 99 dollars and 6.42 inches long OR should I get a rosewill HIVE 750w modular psu for 89 and it is bronze and 6.3 inches long which is shorter?

I am leaning for the hive because its shorter, modular and cheaper.*


----------



## Volkswagen

Question- don't want to get the case and find out the the psu is not compatible with it- if using a modern GPU like the GTX 680







I am pretty sure it's a problem but perhaps someone can confirm.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

The modular always in my book


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So I want to join this little beasty pc club but need a little help, Im planning on getting a CaseLabs SM5 and watercooling but I dunno what mobo to do for my current sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got any suggestions? Can buy from PC Case Gear
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just pick any Z77 mITX board if you are staying with that water cooler. If you want a big air cooler Asus P8Z77-i deluxe is your only option. Take a look at the EVGA stinger and Asrock also has a neat Z77 mITX board.


The SM5 is mATX iirc, you could use an ITX if you would like of course, but I think a caselabs is meant for mATX. With that being said, I have no experience with mATX boards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *So, chrunch time, do I want a rosewill capstone 750w non modular that is gold rated and 99 dollars and 6.42 inches long OR should I get a rosewill HIVE 750w modular psu for 89 and it is bronze and 6.3 inches long which is shorter?
> 
> I am leaning for the hive because its shorter, modular and cheaper.*


If you have a window and are sleeving, the only thing I would ever get would be a modular, not sure if youre too worried about the efficiency, but that is something to think about


----------



## Phobia

Check this for amazing itx case Lian li UT100
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/184616/lian-li-announces-the-pc-tu100-mini-itx-chassis.html


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like I might actually pass on the node 304 it seems you cannot fit something like a gtx690 or titan and a psu above 500 watts.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks like I might actually pass on the node 304 it seems you cannot fit something like a gtx690 or titan and a psu above 500 watts.


You can- just gota have the right PSU







For example
Silverstone Strider Gold ST65F-G 650W PSU

http://www.overclock.net/t/1372265/build-pics-node-304-gtx-titan-h90

Looks like my AX850 might work with the GTX 680 per this thread below but it's a very close call....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396533/node-304-build-tpc-812-ax750


----------



## xyexz

Someone found my node 304 thread









In looking at all of the GTX 680s they are all 0.5-1.5" longer than my GTX 670 SC+ 4GB eVGA card - I don't think the 680 from eVGA will fit.

The plugs I used on the PSU were for mobo, cpu, gpu and single strip for SATA power and modified molex for fan controller.

The plugs that are going to stop you from doing modular at 160mm for the Corsair AX series are the 24pin and 8pin cables - and it's the actual plug that will stop you not wires that could be folded out of the way.

Hope that helps


----------



## HPE1000

Well I ordered the Fractal Design Node 304 and a Fractal Design Integra R2 750w, I am going to be sad to see the sg05 go but I am happy with my decision.









The Integra r2 is *140mm* long so I should be good and I will take all the stray cables and tie them up inside one of the drive holder things and I should be good.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I ordered the Fractal Design Node 304 and a Fractal Design Integra R2 750w, I am going to be sad to see the sg05 go but I am happy with my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Integra r2 is *140mm* long so I should be good and I will take all the stray cables and tie them up inside one of the drive holder things and I should be good.


That is the exact combo I was looking at... just not sure if I want a PSU that isn't modular. Of course, I'm still trying to decide if I want to get rid of my 350d that I just built into. The GTX 690 that I have is what kept me from going any smaller, but now that I have a GTX 780, it sure is tempting!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> The SM5 is mATX iirc, you could use an ITX if you would like of course, but I think a caselabs is meant for mATX. With that being said, I have no experience with mATX boards


Yeah I know it is thats why I was asking about good mATX mobos lol cant go ITX seeing I have a sound card to, and Im not getting rid of it









For anyone that does know mATX mobos I was looking at these 3 for my sig rig, just wanna know peoples thoughts on them?

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO

ASRock Z77 PRO4-M

ASUS Maximus V GENE

Thanks


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I ordered the Fractal Design Node 304 and a Fractal Design Integra R2 750w, I am going to be sad to see the sg05 go but I am happy with my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Integra r2 is *140mm* long so I should be good and I will take all the stray cables and tie them up inside one of the drive holder things and I should be good.


Nice- is the sg05 going to be up in the For Sale Section?


----------



## HPE1000

I am not sure if it will go there or ebay, my brother does an insane amount of ebay and that is always where my stuff ends up.

I assume that isn't against tos saying that as I have not linked a post or anything right? ^


----------



## xyexz

@HPE1000 I've been watching you comment about changing cases and I've definitely seen all your posts regarding the SG05, personally, I think the node 304 is the perfect balance between SG05 and something like an Elite 120... you're going to love it.


----------



## HPE1000

I probably would have grabbed the elite 120 but its psu placement is bad in my mind, and the quality of the node is amazing especially considering I got it for 70 dollars. The little hdd trays mean I do not have to do this anymore lol *v*


----------



## xyexz

yeah I really love my elite 120 but the only way to get around the psu placement is to watercool - I pretty much have sworn off of cases with psu's over the cpu... at least for powerful sff rigs.


----------



## osaft

'Moved' into an SG05...

















Didn't want to ruin it by drilling to many holes. Thats why I mounted the HDD this way...
Only 3 feet because I only found 3... One is using the powerbuttonhole another the USB opening... ^^


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice,you should call it African Stool.


----------



## HPE1000

lol, now it is mission "Convince brother to swap graphics cards with me"

I have a 2gb gtx670 and he has a 3gb 7950 twin frozer 3, I play 5760x1080, he plays 1920x1080, in my eyes we are both going to be winners from this as the 670 runs quieter than his card and he does not do multi-monitor, am I right by saying this?

The +1gb vram and wider memory bus should help me at these resolutions no doubt.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sounds fair,don't see why not.


----------



## eqwoody

Gonna be ordering a Cubitek Mini Cube here in a couple of days. Gonna be using a SFX PSU in it so I'm going to do some modding to it to make cable management holes that fit my PSU, Graphics card, and Mobo since the ones they already have dont fit my setup.

In the meantime I have a custom PSU shroud that's getting 3D printed. Also a 92mm Fan grill since the Cubitek fan grill is nasty, it requires a dremel STAT!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol, now it is mission "Convince brother to swap graphics cards with me"
> 
> I have a 2gb gtx670 and he has a 3gb 7950 twin frozer 3, I play 5760x1080, he plays 1920x1080, in my eyes we are both going to be winners from this as the 670 runs quieter than his card and he does not do multi-monitor, am I right by saying this?
> 
> The +1gb vram and wider memory bus should help me at these resolutions no doubt.


quieter? the TF3 is already fairly quiet... ... well imo anyways.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> quieter? the TF3 is already fairly quiet... ... well imo anyways.


I have heard both of them and the blower on the 670 is more of a deep quieter sound, and the tf3 sounds like a turbine at times.


----------



## R4WBIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> 'Moved' into an SG05...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to ruin it by drilling to many holes. Thats why I mounted the HDD this way...
> Only 3 feet because I only found 3... One is using the powerbuttonhole another the USB opening... ^^


What cpu cooler is that?


----------



## HPE1000

Temporary roadblock for me:

Well it looks like I will be swapping the Fractal Design Integra R2 750w for a psu of higher quality, I will not open it and I will immediately replace it with a FSP Group Aurum 700w 80+ Gold psu, it is 50 watts lower but it is quieter, better 80+ rating (bronze vs gold) it has better caps (Main cap is Japanese vs the fractals Taiwanese cap) in it and is the same length so I will still have an optimal psu for the node 304 and any other mini itx computer I could possibly build.

Now I just need to see if newegg will do an advanced rma on this and send me the other psu before the fractal design gets here (I sure hope so or I might not order from newegg again, I buy literally everything from there...)

If they do not do an advanced rma I will be out weeks on this.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Temporary roadblock for me:
> 
> Well it looks like I will be swapping the Fractal Design Integra R2 750w for a psu of higher quality, I will not open it and I will immediately replace it with a FSP Group Aurum 700w 80+ Gold psu, it is 50 watts lower but it is quieter, better 80+ rating (bronze vs gold) it has better caps (Main cap is Japanese vs the fractals Taiwanese cap) in it and is the same length so I will still have an optimal psu for the node 304 and any other mini itx computer I could possibly build.
> 
> Now I just need to see if newegg will do an advanced rma on this and send me the other psu before the fractal design gets here (I sure hope so or I might not order from newegg again, I buy literally everything from there...)
> 
> If they do not do an advanced rma I will be out weeks on this.


The fastest solution I got was to return the item I bought for a full refund, and order a brand new one. It was the best and easiest option at the time, ( which was two years ago.) They might have changed their policy's since then? Also, check out Amazon.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4WBIT*
> 
> What cpu cooler is that?


looks like a AXP140


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The fastest solution I got was to return the item I bought for a full refund, and order a brand new one. It was the best and easiest option at the time, ( which was two years ago.) They might have changed their policy's since then? Also, check out Amazon.


But that is going to be the slowest as I want this done asap









I will online chat with newegg tomorrow on the smartest thing to do, and if they are not able to to an advanced rma I will see if they suggest I just order the new psu now and return the other one when it gets here and just get a money refund like that.

I also use amazon a ton, we have prime(free three day, 3-5 dollar 2 day) so I usually order everything else from there.


----------



## osaft

Yes. Thermalright AXP-140...

Max. height with ATX-PSU mounted this way = 70mm.
Height of AXP-140 without a fan = 70mm...









- I don't have to look at the ugly front...
- It doesn't need to be placed on the table...
- Small footprint. Nice format. _Plan on mounting an handle._
- Ports are very accessible now...


----------



## Shrak

I actually like the front of the SG05.


----------



## HPE1000

I do to, I will surely miss it, but the node 304 is even more sexy in my eyes.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I actually like the front of the SG05.


Not the only one.


----------



## osaft

Well... I'd need something like this:



Thats's part of the reason I'm with ITX. I'm botherd by unused space. Unnececery things.

I had an Q07B... with no use for an ODD I ended up ordering one just to make use of the bay!
The ODD satisfied me for a few days... than the one above came to germany. And I moved.

Than there was kind of a shortage and I was able to sell it with profit. -> ...made use of the SG05 I once bought for some kind of project.

My story xD


----------



## Dangur

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*i5-3570K (44 @ 1.2v +Phanteks PHTC14PE)
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB ( 2133 @ 1.5v)
Xonar Essence STX
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 (+High flow bracket)
OCZ Vector (256GB)
Seasonic x-560*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I actually like the front of the SG05.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Not the only one.


Me too...









To each their own, at least it's functional for him...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *i5-3570K (44 @ 1.2v +Phanteks PHTC14PE)
> GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB ( 2133 @ 1.5v)
> Xonar Essence STX
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 (+High flow bracket)
> OCZ Vector (256GB)
> Seasonic x-560*


























Bravo! I like!


----------



## HPE1000

Well I changed my psu for the upcoming node 304 transition. I bought a Sparkle Magna Gold 750w, it should be much better than the fractal design integra r2 750w, higher quality, more efficient, and hopefully quieter.

I bought 3 day shipping on it so it should get here with/around the time the node 304 and integra r2 package.


----------



## HPE1000

I feel like I should start an almost build log, except it would be sort of an upgrade log just to help out people who might run across it. I know stuff like that helps me, does anyone think this is a good idea, and do people do upgrade logs? lol..

I just know the more information that is out there on SFF systems, the better because its information is few and far between when compared to bigger systems and it does help out people when they are looking for components and everything, I am not sure


----------



## Allanitomwesh

+1 on the update log. Go for it.


----------



## xyexz

Pretty much what I did with my node 304 build HPE1000, you never know who it might help.


----------



## HPE1000

I have to say, your avatar has been creeping me out lately









On a side note, I remember your mini elite crusher build, it is fantastic


----------



## samoth777

hi guys,

i plan on making a beastly water cooled node 304 with a 780 in it.

i'm going to have problems with using a 450w SFX Silverstone PSU since it will be almost maxed out for the setup.

are there any other PSUs out there that are short? doesn't have to be a short as the 450w SFX, but shorter than standard PSUs.

i need a bit of space between the pcb of the gpu and the psu to stash cables and other stuff.

what would you guys recommend?

500w would be ideal.

thanks!


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have to say, your avatar has been creeping me out lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I remember your mini elite crusher build, it is fantastic


LOL, if my avatar is creeping you out then it has done its job







Also thanks for the compliments on the build - I do miss it from time to time, I just can't keep a build too long unfortunately lol. I hope to keep my Node 304 for a while and I think I will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i plan on making a beastly water cooled node 304 with a 780 in it.
> 
> i'm going to have problems with using a 450w SFX Silverstone PSU since it will be almost maxed out for the setup.
> 
> are there any other PSUs out there that are short? doesn't have to be a short as the 450w SFX, but shorter than standard PSUs.
> 
> i need a bit of space between the pcb of the gpu and the psu to stash cables and other stuff.
> 
> what would you guys recommend?
> 
> 500w would be ideal.
> 
> thanks!


This PSU would fit the bill I believe, good reviews too and it's right under 150mm so it would give you some room. Someone did complain that the 24pin was somewhat short - which is a good thing for the Node 304


----------



## HPE1000

Here we go, I posted it.

SG05 -> Node 304

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401613/log-upgrading-from-sg05-to-node-304/0_20#post_20211008


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> +1 on the update log. Go for it.


+2


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i plan on making a beastly water cooled node 304 with a 780 in it.
> 
> i'm going to have problems with using a 450w SFX Silverstone PSU since it will be almost maxed out for the setup.
> 
> are there any other PSUs out there that are short? doesn't have to be a short as the 450w SFX, but shorter than standard PSUs.
> 
> i need a bit of space between the pcb of the gpu and the psu to stash cables and other stuff.
> 
> what would you guys recommend?
> 
> 500w would be ideal.
> 
> thanks!


Silverstone makes some 140mm ones, 550 and 600 watt silver/Gold and modular

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256087
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085

Sure you pay more, but hey, if thats waht it takes to get a 780 in a node, then go for it


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Silverstone makes some 140mm ones, 550 and 600 watt silver/Gold and modular
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256087
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085
> 
> Sure you pay more, but hey, if thats waht it takes to get a 780 in a node, then go for it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> LOL, if my avatar is creeping you out then it has done its job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks for the compliments on the build - I do miss it from time to time, I just can't keep a build too long unfortunately lol. I hope to keep my Node 304 for a while and I think I will.
> This PSU would fit the bill I believe, good reviews too and it's right under 150mm so it would give you some room. Someone did complain that the 24pin was somewhat short - which is a good thing for the Node 304


you guys are awesome! i'm gonna check now if they have these PSUs on my side of the world. +rep


----------



## kwint

So if I get a quad, I can join? Does an fx-4XXX series count?


----------



## rush2049

Does this count as beastly?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398692/build-log-tragbar-build-aka-airplane-carry-on-haswell-titan-z87e-itx/20_20#post_20215232

Can I join?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Does this count as beastly?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398692/build-log-tragbar-build-aka-airplane-carry-on-haswell-titan-z87e-itx/20_20#post_20215232
> 
> Can I join?


Nah.

Haha I think we both know the answer.


----------



## Phobia

Lol stop teasing the guy.


----------



## Shrak

Haswell? Titan? Beastly?

Nah, almost, but not quite.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

agreed, give it a beastly OS, then it will be.









nah jk, it's way more beastly than mine ever could be


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Technically it isn't mATX,if your looking for a reason guys 8)
Buy it's definitely beastly


----------



## Klegayne

Is there possibly a case that can accomodate a gtx 770 (10.5 inches) , one 2.5 and one 3.5 drive bays and still be smaller than a sg09/sg10?


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klegayne*
> 
> Is there possibly a case that can accomodate a gtx 770 (10.5 inches) , one 2.5 and one 3.5 drive bays and still be smaller than a sg09/sg10?


SG08 is smaller.... can do 2x 2.5mm and 1x 3.5mm and can do a 12.2" card.

There is also a lian li that I was looking at that can do what you want as well.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klegayne*
> 
> Is there possibly a case that can accomodate a gtx 770 (10.5 inches) , one 2.5 and one 3.5 drive bays and still be smaller than a sg09/sg10?


welcome to ocn.

I'm almost positive the Fractal Design Node 304 is smaller than those cases (someone correct me if I'm wrong) and I know it fits a 10.5 inch gpu cause my 670 is that length. that and you could fit 4 hard drives of your choice along with the long card.


----------



## Shrak

Could make a notch in the SG05 frame for card clearance ( simple couple minute Dremel job ) and it would be small


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Could make a notch in the SG05 frame for card clearance ( simple couple minute Dremel job ) and it would be small


Or you could cut a freaking hole in it and make the gpu stick out the front like a boss XD

very common mod


----------



## Klegayne

Thanks  Im moving to college so i need to build a rig that could fit in a suitcase. Did anyone hear of the raven mitx case announced at computex? ( http://www.tomshardware.com/news/SilverStone-Raven-Mini-ITX-Case-Specs,23052.html )
As for the sg07/08, i was discouraged by the built in psu, specifically whether its modular or not and its overall quality.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Asus 670 mini. Problem. Solved.


----------



## Klegayne

I would be glad but i was planning to max out bf4 on a 144Hz monitor once it came out so the gtx 770 seemed like the only card which could facilitate that perormance.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Or you could cut a freaking hole in it and make the gpu stick out the front like a boss XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very common mod


Like a boss!


----------



## BBEG

Serious question.



Does an mATX motherboard _tray_ count.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does an mATX motherboard _tray_ count.


As long as there's not an ITX board in it, sure!


----------



## BBEG

Awesome. It'll look more impressive once I get 21-ish tiny assed screws...


----------



## rush2049

Why are you all hating on the mITX boards? isn't the thread title mATX/ITX?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Why are you all hating on the mITX boards? isn't the thread title mATX/ITX?


They are a sad excuse of a motherboard form factor.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Why are you all hating on the mITX boards? isn't the thread title mATX/ITX?


ITX boards are fine, but putting them in larger enclosures than needed is against the spirit of SFF.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Why are you all hating on the mITX boards? isn't the thread title mATX/ITX?


No, Dyson means the combination of mATX tray with mITX board would not be in the spirit of the club. Comes from people earlier in the thread posting their ATX full towers with a mATX/mITX motherboard inside and thinking their rig is then somehow smaller









_Edit: second time today I've been ninja'd to the explanation. Must type faster!_


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are a sad excuse of a motherboard form factor.


With boards like the ROG Impact, I have to strongly disagree.


----------



## Shrak

Don't make me get out my FT02 and put my P8Z77-I Deluxe into it


----------



## eqwoody

MITX best form factor


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> With boards like the ROG Impact, I have to strongly disagree.


I was being sarcastic, I will never own a system larger than mini itx simple and plain.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are a sad excuse of a motherboard form factor.


Perfect for me!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Don't make me get out my FT02 and put my P8Z77-I Deluxe into it


DO IT!

and I'll throw my z77e-itx in my Switch 810


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was being sarcastic, I will never own a system larger than mini itx simple and plain.


I understood it....









Got my monsterITX set up in the office, but I am going to go ahead and swap the eLoop fans out and delid the CPU...


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was being sarcastic, I will never own a system larger than mini itx simple and plain.


Given your signature, I really should've realized that.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I am going to go ahead and swap the eLoop fans out and delid the CPU...


Hammer time! Good luck


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I gave up on modding my advanced 120 case, and just bought a prodigy. This thing is huge by comparison, but looks way cool. Ordered a side panel, and recon fan controller. Specs are my sig rig.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Hammer time! Good luck


----------



## Doubletap1911

I like to think of my system as beastly!

I've been trying to push my OC from the "automatic" 4.4Ghz - I'm up to 4.7 which is stable in Windows and games, but a bit iffy on extended Prime95 runs.

Now with 50% more beastliness:


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I like to think of my system as beastly!
> 
> I've been trying to push my OC from the "automatic" 4.4Ghz - I'm up to 4.7 which is stable in Windows and games, but a bit iffy on extended Prime95 runs.
> 
> Now with 50% more beastliness:


WOW.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I like to think of my system as beastly!
> 
> I've been trying to push my OC from the "automatic" 4.4Ghz - I'm up to 4.7 which is stable in Windows and games, but a bit iffy on extended Prime95 runs.
> 
> Now with 50% more beastliness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Needs a larger cooler.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I like to think of my system as beastly!
> 
> I've been trying to push my OC from the "automatic" 4.4Ghz - I'm up to 4.7 which is stable in Windows and games, but a bit iffy on extended Prime95 runs.
> 
> Now with 50% more beastliness:


What cpu are you running? It looks like you could fit an AIO water kit in there. It would certainly take up less room than that Thermaltake monstrosity.

That's the Silverstone case?


----------



## Robilar

I went from this:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01240_zpsd64fd125.jpg.html

To this:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01252_zps6e1cb616.jpg.html

My reason being, I will be going SLI and wanted to keep my sound card.


----------



## WALSRU

We accept your resignation from the club


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> We accept your resignation from the club


ROFL


----------



## HPE1000

bye bye


----------



## Shrak

Bye!


----------



## xyexz

Could've just got a GTX 690


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What cpu are you running? It looks like you could fit an AIO water kit in there. It would certainly take up less room than that Thermaltake monstrosity.
> 
> That's the Silverstone case?


It's the mATX FT03

I've thought about putting an AIO cooler in there, but I'm not sure they are more effective than a good HSF and I don't see a lot of benefit.

I'm running a 2600k at 4.7GHz - the voltage is pretty high (1.44 vcore) but I don't have thermal issues, just stability issues if I go much higher.

I plan on going to a 3930k / Rampage IV Gene in the next couple months and will reconsider the cooler at that point.

edit:

It took 1.47 to get to 4.8Ghz

I turned up the fans on the HSF to max (they were about 75% before) and in games, two of the cores get up to 74C.

I think I'll probably drop back to 4.7 and then see how low I can go on voltage.


----------



## HPE1000

Terrible quality picture is terrible.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Terrible quality picture is terrible.


[/SPOILER

Can you show some pics of the inside please, oh and it looks real nice


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> It's the mATX FT03
> 
> I've thought about putting an AIO cooler in there, but I'm not sure they are more effective than a good HSF and I don't see a lot of benefit.
> 
> I'm running a 2600k at 4.7GHz - the voltage is pretty high (1.44 vcore) but I don't have thermal issues, just stability issues if I go much higher.
> 
> I plan on going to a 3930k / Rampage IV Gene in the next couple months and will reconsider the cooler at that point.
> 
> edit:
> 
> It took 1.47 to get to 4.8Ghz
> 
> I turned up the fans on the HSF to max (they were about 75% before) and in games, two of the cores get up to 74C.
> 
> I think I'll probably drop back to 4.7 and then see how low I can go on voltage.


A decent AIO, H80i for example is going to provide better performance than the Thermaltake you are using. As I mentioned takes up a lot less space in your case and will likely be quieter as the fans are controlled by the Corsair system.

I just got another one for $60 ($70 on sale with an additional $10 rebate). For $60 it is impossible to beat.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER
> 
> Can you show some pics of the inside please, oh and it looks real nice


More pictures here, I got tired after awhile and kind of rushed through the cable management a bit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401613/log-upgrading-from-sg05-to-node-304/60_20#post_20229242


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Could've just got a GTX 690


Nah... 2 - 780's are a bit better than a 690


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Terrible quality picture is terrible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow you made a case bigger than an SG05 look smaller, I bet you could do the same with a prodigy lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> wow you made a case bigger than an SG05 look smaller, I bet you could do the same with a prodigy lol


never


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But you love the Prodigy, I mean you keep saying over and over that it's the best ITX case ever made.


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## Shrak

B> Prodigy feet and handles to attach to my SG05


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> B> Prodigy feet and handles to attach to my SG05


Good idea!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> But you love the Prodigy, I mean you keep saying over and over that it's the best ITX case ever made.


You know it, it is a engineering masterpiece, combining the chassis form factor you know and love(ATX) with the motherboards you love even more (mitx), giving you infinitely more space than you should ever need.


----------



## HPE1000

Well this is a plus, I realized I now have a case that this sticker will fit on, I should totally do it XD


----------



## Shrak

You do it, I kill the kitty.


----------



## xyexz

I'm not sure I've posted my Node 304 build here?

Regardless, I've managed to stuff a HD 7950 in there with my 160mm PSU:



Managed a core/mem clock of 1150/1500 with temps in Crysis 3 floating around 60c, this case is the shizzle.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396533/node-304-build-tpc-812-ax750/10#post_20229941


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I understood it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my monsterITX set up in the office, but I am going to go ahead and swap the eLoop fans out and delid the CPU...






Did they not push enough air for you, or were too loud? I'd like to know







Because if you're selling them.... I mean I might just (definitely) buy them from you


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You do it, I kill the kitty.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I'm not sure I've posted my Node 304 build here?
> 
> Regardless, I've managed to stuff a HD 7950 in there with my 160mm PSU:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed a core/mem clock of 1150/1500 with temps in Crysis 3 floating around 60c, this case is the shizzle.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1396533/node-304-build-tpc-812-ax750/10#post_20229941


+1 for that Twin Frozr card









how you liking it btw?


----------



## xyexz

Thx CSCoder4ever! It's by far the best GPU I've ever owned, it's the first AMD card I've had in a desktop since I can recall so I was a little worried but man it's just awesome.

My GTX 670 is still a great card but it was running around 75c (even with AS5 paste) running Guild Wars 2 and other titles so the 7950 running at 60c and basically dead silent is just jaw dropping to me with it crushing Crysis 3.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

yeah it's a great card, here's mine:



at least now HPE, LRT and I can relate... having Overkill PSUs in our itx rigs... lol


----------



## xyexz

Yeah I think 750 watts is slightly overkill but I've got my 2700k OC'd to 4.5GHz, GPU is OC'd and I've got almost every USB plug filled so I'd rather have the buffer for PSU aging and future upgrades.


----------



## HPE1000

I got teh overkill for days nao!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> at least now HPE, LRT and I can relate... having Overkill PSUs in our itx rigs... lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got teh overkill for days nao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> at least now HPE, LRT and I can relate... having Overkill PSUs in our itx rigs... lol
Click to expand...

I had teh overkillz for months now!


----------



## HPE1000

http://www.overclock.net/t/841137/the-overkill-psu-club/0_20 gogogogo


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/841137/the-overkill-psu-club/0_20 gogogogo


go a page back and you'll find my entry


----------



## HPE1000

hehe









I win more watts per litre so hah!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

well at least I have 2 count em' 2... ITX boards. (that are in use!)

so huehue


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well at least I have 2 count em' 2... ITX boards. (that are in use!)
> 
> so huehue


I have two itx boards atm, although the other is on ebay because I am scared of it, if I wasn't I probably would have bought a cheap low wattage psu case combo and thrown a celeron in it and done something with it.


----------



## Shrak

What's the second one?

I thought about getting an old E350 to use for a slim Wesena build or another similar type of board.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> What's the second one?
> 
> I thought about getting an old E350 to use for a slim Wesena build or another similar type of board.


yep it's an e350, and they do rather well, better than even my laptop lol.

Turns out that the Intel celeron 847 boards are also interesting.


----------



## HPE1000

I am using an MSI Z77IA E53, and my old ASRock Z77E ITX is on ebay because I had to RMA it twice and asrock told me it was my fault and a bunch of other random BS so I am selling it and never buying another asrock product.


----------



## Pebruska

Hey!
So although i pretty much know your answer to this question, i'm still going to ask









Watercooling my current rig or buying mitx case and MB and going with sff build similar to xyexz's
xyexz's ?

Total cost would be very close to same on both choices.


----------



## Shrak

Go SFF. Totally worth it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Hey!
> So although i pretty much know your answer to this question, i'm still going to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling my current rig or buying mitx case and MB and going with sff build similar to xyexz's
> xyexz's ?
> 
> Total cost would be very close to same on both choices.


you could just go itx, what board you looking at btw?

though before going sff, do you feel your rig is too large?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you could just go itx, what board you looking at btw?
> 
> though before going sff, do you feel your rig is too large?


p8z77-i Deluxer of course









And arc midi isn't too big for me but it feels like it's unnecessary, i'm one of those who thinks that every bit of space have to be used







so arc would be good for insane cooling and itx for decent.

Now that i think of it little more, i'm not a huge overclocker so i don't need that much cooling, Sff it is!







Unless you guys are against it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

no no do whatever you want, if you want to go SFF, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> no no do whatever you want, if you want to go SFF, I'd say go for it!


aww, that doesn't help, i can't decide for myself, Help meee









jk







SFF, here i come!


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well, thoughts of getting an sg05 are swimming in my head again, maybe I'll get one so I can throw my e350 in one of those









instead of the sff ATX tower it's currently in


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well, thoughts of getting an sg05 are swimming in my head again, maybe I'll get one so I can throw my e350 in one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of the sff ATX tower it's currently in


Buy mine


----------



## HPE1000

It literally has your name on it


----------



## CSCoder4ever

you sure? it looks like it's already owned by silverstone.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> p8z77-i Deluxer of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And arc midi isn't too big for me but it feels like it's unnecessary, i'm one of those who thinks that every bit of space have to be used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so arc would be good for insane cooling and itx for decent.
> 
> Now that i think of it little more, i'm not a huge overclocker so i don't need that much cooling, Sff it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you guys are against it.


ML05,because small...is good.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> p8z77-i Deluxer of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And arc midi isn't too big for me but it feels like it's unnecessary, i'm one of those who thinks that every bit of space have to be used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so arc would be good for insane cooling and itx for decent.
> 
> Now that i think of it little more, i'm not a huge overclocker so i don't need that much cooling, Sff it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you guys are against it.


ML05,because small...is good.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ML05,because small...is good.


Where's mah radiator support ?!







Looks cool and extremely small, but that htpc formfactor isn't what's in my mind and it has only 1 pci bracket and i need two (my card has ports in both)

Now here's hint of what's in my mind
Think Advanced.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ML05,because small...is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's mah radiator support ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool and extremely small, but that htpc formfactor isn't what's in my mind and it has only 1 pci bracket and i need two (my card has ports in both)
> 
> Now here's hint of what's in my mind
> Think Advanced.
Click to expand...

Get a prodigy!!! that has lotsa room for radiator(s)!!! lol jk jk

get whatever you want. lol


----------



## Pebruska

So you didn't get the hint then?

And eww, prodigy? ugh... no jk, it's okay if you use it properly, like 4x240 rads


----------



## HPE1000

Once I sell my case, motherboard, and return that one psu I might buy this because even in a case like the node 304 watercoolers are a pain to work with. This will also lower my idle noise levels which are my main concern because sitting next to a computer making any noise for hours a day can get annoying. my computer is nearly silent but I want to push it to the next level.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016

A 92mm heatsink tower should not interfere with the cpu socket for sure.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

a bit steep for a 92mm cooler isn't it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> So you didn't get the hint then?
> 
> And eww, prodigy? ugh... no jk, it's okay if you use it properly, like 4x240 rads


Now now, You're thinking of an NZXT Switch 810









and no.


----------



## HPE1000

I realized that now lol... I will get a 20-30 dollar one and call it a day









I think you are paying 30 dollars for their fans and 10 for their included tim right off the bat.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I realized that now lol... I will get a 20-30 dollar one and call it a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are paying 30 dollars for their fans and 10 for their included tim right off the bat.


yep, I have this one personally, not sure if it would fit on your board, but here's a suggestion at least.


----------



## HPE1000

I was looking at that one, but the cooler master tx3 is 19.99 and seems ever so slightly thicker so I am going to get that.
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Hyper-TX3-RR-910-HTX3-G1/dp/B0028Y4S9K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371755150&sr=8-1&keywords=cooler+master+tx3


----------



## eqwoody

TX3 is a pretty decent cooler, used one in a build for a buddy. Don't expect anything crazy for temps but a nice replacement for stock.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> a bit steep for a 92mm cooler isn't it?
> Now now, You're thinking of an NZXT Switch 810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no.


Aww, don't feel bad, you make me sad









Here, be happy please.
And no i made measurements ( in my head







) and they would fit with a LOT of modding.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> a bit steep for a 92mm cooler isn't it?
> Now now, You're thinking of an NZXT Switch 810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, don't feel bad, you make me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, be happy please.
> And no i made measurements ( in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and they would fit with a LOT of modding.
Click to expand...

*sniff sniff*









the elite 120 is cheaper than the SG05... and I can reuse my current PSU... maybe i'll go with dat instead.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> TX3 is a pretty decent cooler, used one in a build for a buddy. Don't expect anything crazy for temps but a nice replacement for stock.


I run 4.5ghz 1.22-1.20v, the temps should be good, the heatsink is also going to be exhausting right out of a 140mm fan.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> *sniff sniff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the elite 120 is cheaper than the SG05... and I can reuse my current PSU... maybe i'll go with dat instead.


Good choice







Although you should know that the tallest cooler it accepts is 65mm








I don't have a problem with it because i'm going with wc.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> *sniff sniff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the elite 120 is cheaper than the SG05... and I can reuse my current PSU... maybe i'll go with dat instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although you should know that the tallest cooler it accepts is 65mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with it because i'm going with wc.
Click to expand...

oh ofc, I won't be replacing my prodigy though (not until my next machine anyways).

I'll be replacing my e350's brute. lol


----------



## Pebruska

Oh ok, should be fine then








That case is a tad too big i think, well to my eyes anyway


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Oh ok, should be fine then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That case is a tad too big i think, well to my eyes anyway


it's actually smaller than my NZXT Gamma and Xigmatek asgard, but... yeh... now you can see why I want to put it in something a bit more meaningful. lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Cooler Master 130 Advanced!
POW! Where's my grade A+?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> it's actually smaller than my NZXT Gamma and Xigmatek asgard, but... yeh... now you can see why I want to put it in something a bit more meaningful. lol


I you can find sg05 for cheaper then i suggest you buy that and just drill few extra holes in the back and voilà you can mount standard atx psu in there








The cable management could be a *****, but i think it's worth it.


----------



## HPE1000

Its not out yet, right?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Cooler Master 130 Advanced!
> POW! Where's my grade A+?


Yeah, i saw that in Linus's video, but when is it coming to market? No matter how long i have to wait, it's too long








It doesn't seem to have any major changes (nothing that i would need), so 120 it is.


----------



## eqwoody

I think I might just be getting the Cubitek Mini Cube. I love the size of the SG05 but the Mini Cube will show off my custom PSU shroud.


----------



## HPE1000

Get the inside powder coated black and you will have an amazing case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The V3+ is a winner. Looks magnif.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Get the inside powder coated black and you will have an amazing case.


Gonna do a black and white theme, I might paint it white instead of black.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

So Clips on the FT03 mini cases side panels broke. 3 of them gone and now this thing is Flimsy as can be. So a SG05 B lite has been ordered.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So Clips on the FT03 mini cases side panels broke. 3 of them gone and now this thing is Flimsy as can be. So a SG05 B lite has been ordered.


Have you sent silverstone an email with your problem?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Have you sent silverstone an email with your problem?


No

Will they replace my side panels for free? I pulled the damn thing apart only to find clips broken


----------



## Phelan

Besides building my M-ATX Phantom, I'm now embarking on an sff build for my first client







. It's going to be an intel ITX build in an SG05, but I'm going to mod it to fit my modded XFX 750w ATX PSU, and a longer gpu, either a 6970 or a 7870, still deciding.

Here's the PSU. should work out nicely since the wires are shortened already







. I'll have to lengthen a couple an redo the heatshrink but that's ok.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> More pictures here, I got tired after awhile and kind of rushed through the cable management a bit.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401613/log-upgrading-from-sg05-to-node-304/60_20#post_20229242


Wow real nice i like it


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Besides building my M-ATX Phantom, I'm now embarking on an sff build for my first client
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's going to be an intel ITX build in an SG05, but I'm going to mod it to fit my modded XFX 750w ATX PSU, and a longer gpu, either a 6970 or a 7870, still deciding.
> 
> Here's the PSU. should work out nicely since the wires are shortened already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll have to lengthen a couple an redo the heatshrink but that's ok.


7870XT FTW!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I think I might just be getting the Cubitek Mini Cube. I love the size of the SG05 but the Mini Cube will show off my custom PSU shroud.


*gives you a huge* well said bro, well said!


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nah... 2 - 780's are a bit better than a 690


The 690 would not work well in an FT03 - you need a video card that blows air out of the case. Also, I had two 680s in there for the last year and they are great, but the 780s are so much better for 5760x1080 @ 144hz

I also noticed a big difference going from 4.4ghz to 5.0 ghz in BF3. I'm not quite stable yet at 5.0 so I'm going to keep messing with it - it looks like it will take 1.50 - 1.51 vcore to do it and I'm not sure how I feel about that. Most likely, I'll keep the system at 4.4 and then just use the ASUS software to load a 5.0 profile when I play certain games so I won't be running that much voltage all the time.


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... what color should i paint my sg05?


----------



## Shrak

Yellow.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Yellow.


if only msi did a mini-mpower


----------



## HPE1000

Plum crazy purple like this


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Plum crazy purple like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i was thinking white with blue accents to match my mobo, but by the time i'll be able to use the sg05 that's gone, so that might work


----------



## vangsfreaken

btw, does anyone know anything about this? link to buildlog? https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1049035_188382477989691_963442394_o.jpg (yes, off topic)


----------



## .theMetal

paint it creeper green


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> btw, does anyone know anything about this? link to buildlog? https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1049035_188382477989691_963442394_o.jpg (yes, off topic)


No but I want too


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> paint it creeper green


m-itx sniper?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> No but I want too


found something. http://rog.asus.com/90792012/news/rog-watercooling-system-by-myworks/


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> found something. http://rog.asus.com/90792012/news/rog-watercooling-system-by-myworks/


Oh my god that looks good.


----------



## HPE1000

I kind of noticed, I think the node 304 is noticeably quieter than the sg05 while idling, I am sure its a combo of the case and the power supply but now I am about to obsess about getting a silent idle computer, its nearly there but my watercooler pump is slightly audable, same with me 7200rpm drive, but I think I can live with it, or I will end up spending more money than I need to.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Slight update of my TJ08-E, i know some of you guys been anxious about my SG05 build also... sorry nothing until the Impact arrives









Until then... i have been CrossfireX'ed! haha


----------



## eqwoody

I just ordered my Cubitek Mini Cube today! Also a bunch of stuff to do some mod work on it.

On the list of things to do.

Cut my own holes for cable management since the stock holes don't line up with my motherboard.
Dremel the rear 92mm Fan grill and replace with custom grill I had made.
Remove all the rivets from the case and paint all the bare aluminum a candy white.
Have custom side panel made from a piece of smoked acrylic and add some lighting into the case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I just ordered my Cubitek Mini Cube today! Also a bunch of stuff to do some mod work on it.
> 
> On the list of things to do.
> 
> Cut my own holes for cable management since the stock holes don't line up with my motherboard.
> Dremel the rear 92mm Fan grill and replace with custom grill I had made.
> Remove all the rivets from the case and paint all the bare aluminum a candy white.
> Have custom side panel made from a piece of smoked acrylic and add some lighting into the case.


I want to see this real bad, build log for sure.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I want to see this real bad, build log for sure.


Yeah I'm going to for sure. Everything is on order right now. Should start early this next week.


----------



## ghostrider85

i got a 680 yay!!!

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130607_203027_LLS_zps26c685e3.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164052_zpsb7293ff2.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164124_zps512774d6.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164246_zpscaccc3b1.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164343_zps897b32bf.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164806_zps599b3997.jpg.html


----------



## eqwoody

Awesome, I can't wait for the 800 series cards to come out so i can get a 670 for dirt cheap and be fine for the next 5 years =D I used a 480 for years and a 8800gt before that. I'm not one to need latest tech, i'll wait a couple years or generations (whichever comes first) and get the leftovers. =D


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Awesome, I can't wait for the 800 series cards to come out so i can get a 670 for dirt cheap and be fine for the next 5 years =D I used a 480 for years and a 8800gt before that. I'm not one to need latest tech, i'll wait a couple years or generations (whichever comes first) and get the leftovers. =D


yup, me too, i'm always 1 gen behind.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i got a 680 yay!!!
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130607_203027_LLS_zps26c685e3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164052_zpsb7293ff2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164124_zps512774d6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164246_zpscaccc3b1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164343_zps897b32bf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164806_zps599b3997.jpg.html






That's some amazing cable management for that case! Good work!


----------



## bluedevil

Some great builds here.....kinda have a inkling to change up my build a bit.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Awesome, I can't wait for the 800 series cards to come out so i can get a 670 for dirt cheap and be fine for the next 5 years =D I used a 480 for years and a 8800gt before that. I'm not one to need latest tech, i'll wait a couple years or generations (whichever comes first) and get the leftovers. =D


Lol  I know that feeling


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i got a 680 yay!!!
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130607_203027_LLS_zps26c685e3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164052_zpsb7293ff2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164124_zps512774d6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164246_zpscaccc3b1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164343_zps897b32bf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130621_164806_zps599b3997.jpg.html


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I just ordered my Cubitek Mini Cube today! Also a bunch of stuff to do some mod work on it.
> 
> On the list of things to do.
> 
> Cut my own holes for cable management since the stock holes don't line up with my motherboard.
> Dremel the rear 92mm Fan grill and replace with custom grill I had made.
> Remove all the rivets from the case and paint all the bare aluminum a candy white.
> Have custom side panel made from a piece of smoked acrylic and add some lighting into the case.


Question, can or will you do a transparent Window on the right side to see thro the case?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Slight update of my TJ08-E, i know some of you guys been anxious about my SG05 build also... sorry nothing until the Impact arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then... i have been CrossfireX'ed! haha


Isnt msi FT cards have a dying fans ?


----------



## nz3777

I honestly dont know at this point, we can pretty much max out every game we play with the 6970 crossfire,maybe ill wait for the 8970 to come out no sence making the switch this late into the 7000 series life unless i get a pair of 7970s for a great deal.(used)?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I honestly dont know at this point, we can pretty much max out every game we play with the 6970 crossfire,maybe ill wait for the 8970 to come out no sence making the switch this late into the 7000 series life unless i get a pair of 7970s for a great deal.(used)?


If you're lucky!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do any of you guys shorten up a normal length ATX 24pin power cable? Mine is I think around 20-22" and it probably only needs to be ~6"... I've considered it for awhile. Just cut the wires in the center, solder them back together, and shrink wrap each wire... Good idea or no?


----------



## nz3777

Ive been thinking to go for another sff build» what do you guys think about the asus v_gene motherboard? How would it do for crossfired 6970s and i would also need a case to fit them in. I love the prodigy but dont wanna be like everyone else ( no offence)


----------



## Phelan

Ordered a white SG05 for a client build yesterday







.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do any of you guys shorten up a normal length ATX 24pin power cable? Mine is I think around 20-22" and it probably only needs to be ~6"... I've considered it for awhile. Just cut the wires in the center, solder them back together, and shrink wrap each wire... Good idea or no?


I've been thinking about doing this as well. I know I've seen other builds where people have done it, which gave me the idea, but I just don't have the tools for it.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this as well. I know I've seen other builds where people have done it, which gave me the idea, but I just don't have the tools for it.


Cutting in the middle and soldering would be hard to pull off without a bulge in the cable. You'd be better off crimping new pins and making a new 24p minifit. I've always thought about using a pico-psu plugged into the 24p, and just run 12v to it, and PS_ON back to the main unit.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Ordered a white SG05 for a client build yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Build log it man!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Build log it man!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Build log it man!


How much will it cost?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dunno, but I love SG05 builds.Ought to get one myself actually.


----------



## TapTapTempo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> found something. http://rog.asus.com/90792012/news/rog-watercooling-system-by-myworks/


Holy mother of God....


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Question, can or will you do a transparent Window on the right side to see thro the case?


Yeah the whole side panel is going to be replaced by smoked acrylic. So slightly transparent.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Yeah the whole side panel is going to be replaced by smoked acrylic. So slightly transparent.


Sexxxxxxxxxxxy ... can I lend u a hand??


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TapTapTempo*
> 
> Holy mother of God....


Oooooo mmmmmmmm ggggggg


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Cutting in the middle and soldering would be hard to pull off without a bulge in the cable. You'd be better off crimping new pins and making a new 24p minifit. I've always thought about using a pico-psu plugged into the 24p, and just run 12v to it, and PS_ON back to the main unit.


Doesn't have to bulge. Just practice and good technique



http://www.instructables.com/id/Soldering-Tutorial-Inline-Splicing/
Can easily make that join much shorter than their example and use very thin heat shrink.

Reason I say this, a good minifit jr. crimper is $50+ compared to a soldering iron, solder and flux which should be under $20 together.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Doesn't have to bulge. Just practice and good technique
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Soldering-Tutorial-Inline-Splicing/
> Can easily make that join much shorter than their example and use very thin heat shrink.
> 
> Reason I say this, a good minifit jr. crimper is $50+ compared to a soldering iron, solder and flux which should be under $20 together.


exactly. I'd just have to get a replacement soldering iron. My crapola radiohack soldering iron stopped working. Probably because I burnt myself on it too much. As long as it doesn't effect the resistance or anything negative electrically speaking then I might go for it. It really is a huge waste of space in my case and I really don't have room to spare in the case as it is...

it'd take me 1/2 the time cutting and soldering as opposed to pulling pins, cutting, crimping, reconnecting too...


----------



## WiSK

Pulling pins takes the most time, that's why you just buy new connectors. Crimping is actually pretty quick. Can cut, strip and crimp 24 wires before you are back from the shop buying your new soldering iron.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Pulling pins takes the most time, that's why you just buy new connectors. Crimping is actually pretty quick. Can cut, strip and crimp 24 wires before you are back from the shop buying your new soldering iron.


yeah is easier if you have the tools to do it already. A good crimper and stripper are deff not free.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Pulling pins takes the most time, that's why you just buy new connectors. Crimping is actually pretty quick. Can cut, strip and crimp 24 wires before you are back from the shop buying your new soldering iron.


But what about cutting the sleeving and heatshrinking?
As long as you are cutting custom length cables...


----------



## Phelan

All that, and a bag of potato chips. I'm in.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> How much will it cost?


This one is $800. Will have an Ivy i5, 2x4 GB RAM, custom length cables, custom painted case, psu, and gpu, and modded to fit a reference 6970. I was gonna go with a 7870 but the 5-10% difference really isn't enough to warrant the terrible aesthetics for this build, since it's not really noticeable and he has a sub-1080p monitor anyway. The box cooler on the 6970 will look awesome with the planned mods. It'll also have a Corsair H70 with Swiftech Helix fans cooling the CPU.

Also remember that's the total cost including my labor and materials.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Build log it man!


Of course!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> But what about cutting the sleeving and heatshrinking?
> As long as you are cutting custom length cables...


Oh, that takes a week at least. Would have to order some new from Nils.


----------



## Noskcaj

is it a beastly itx rig if i have an itx, an atx and a mac mini in one PC?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> is it a beastly itx rig if i have an itx, an atx and a mac mini in one PC?


1 shy of beastly sorry


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> 1 shy of beastly sorry


I'll find a way for it to count...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Do I Beastly?
AMD Athlon II X2 215
ASRock N68cGS-FX
NVIDIA/GALAXY GTS450 1GB DDR5
InWin CA-V500
Windows 7 Embedded 64 Bit
Corsair CX430
4GB OCZ DDR3-1600


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Do I Beastly?
> AMD Athlon II X2 215
> ASRock N68cGS-FX
> NVIDIA/GALAXY GTS450 1GB DDR5
> InWin CA-V500
> Windows 7 Embedded 64 Bit
> Corsair CX430
> 4GB OCZ DDR3-1600


No, noob.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Do I Beastly?
> AMD Athlon II X2 215
> ASRock N68cGS-FX
> NVIDIA/GALAXY GTS450 1GB DDR5
> InWin CA-V500
> Windows 7 Embedded 64 Bit
> Corsair CX430
> 4GB OCZ DDR3-1600


No,you don't. Too need FX 8350 at 5.0ghz for that. And at least a GTX card,not S. Also, how small is your case?


----------



## funfortehfun

MSI GTX 770 Gaming: 260mm.
SG05 max GPU: 262mm.
Risk or no risk?


----------



## HPE1000

Life is all about risks


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Anyone willing to build a budget PC for me?


----------



## HPE1000

Like how budget?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

$580 for the whole 9 minus OS. I currently have it at $630
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/17iN6


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> This one is $800. Will have an Ivy i5, 2x4 GB RAM, custom length cables, custom painted case, psu, and gpu, and modded to fit a reference 6970. I was gonna go with a 7870 but the 5-10% difference really isn't enough to warrant the terrible aesthetics for this build, since it's not really noticeable and he has a sub-1080p monitor anyway. The box cooler on the 6970 will look awesome with the planned mods. It'll also have a Corsair H70 with Swiftech Helix fans cooling the CPU.
> 
> Also remember that's the total cost including my labor and materials.
> Of course!


Can you build me a custom one ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> All that, and a bag of potato chips. I'm in.


*sits downs and opens soda* here mate


----------



## Lennyx

Im working on a sff beast atm. 3x240 rads and a tiny 120 rad in the back.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

its less than 2 feet. Really small. Here is a nice build; http://pcpartpicker.com/p/19lz6


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Im working on a sff beast atm. 3x240 rads and a tiny 120 rad in the back.


Lian li case?


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lian li case?


Its the Prodigy case.


----------



## Pebruska

I'd say it's stripped prodigy Damn ninjas


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> its less than 2 feet. Really small. Here is a nice build; http://pcpartpicker.com/p/19lz6


I like my build better,1080p monitor and more storage.








Any takers on building it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> $580 for the whole 9 minus OS. I currently have it at $630
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/17iN6


----------



## Phobia

Have anyone saw a NZXT 810 switch modded into a itx/mAtx ? I sware I saw one that was freaking sexy


----------



## HuwSharpe

So i have just switched from the ASRock Z77E to the ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE, does anyone have any advice for when i install it? Hardware or software wise, BIOS version perhaps?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> So i have just switched from the ASRock Z77E to the ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE, does anyone have any advice for when i install it? Hardware or software wise, BIOS version perhaps?


Register at asus.com with your serial number and download the latest versions of everything there. First flash the BIOS from within the BIOS with the image on a USB stick. While in BIOS disable your graphics card and go with on-chip GPU. Boot into windows and open device manager. Install drivers until there's no more unknown devices. Then install latest AI Suite and the two virtuMVP things (MVP wizard v1.x and software v2.x). Finally re-enable your discrete graphics card.


----------



## Kourin

Allanitomwesh, I'd suggest making a new thread in either the AMD general or Intel general depending on what you want. Or if you haven't decided, you might be fine posting in the small form factor sub group. I'll try and make a build for you later, but I have to say right now DO NOT GET THAT MOTHERBOARD if you are planning to overclock. There is only 1 micro-atx am3+ motherboard in existence with heatsinked vrm's and that's the gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Rev 5.0 or Rev 4.1.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> Allanitomwesh, I'd suggest making a new thread in either the AMD general or Intel general depending on what you want. Or if you haven't decided, you might be fine posting in the small form factor sub group. I'll try and make a build for you later, but I have to say right now DO NOT GET THAT MOTHERBOARD if you are planning to overclock. There is only 1 micro-atx am3+ motherboard in existence with heatsinked vrm's and that's the gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Rev 5.0 or Rev 4.1.


Thanks for the tip.However,I like the asrock board because it is well populated,rather cheap,and supports FX processors. Overclocking is not a priority, and at best I'd probably run just a non stock air cooler.
What I am concerned with is
1.Processing power/cost
2.Graphics performance /cost
3.Quality of the monitor
4.A decent amount of RAM and storage

I think I've chosen very good parts toward this end. However,I was also considering a mini itx rig,for smaller dimensions. This doesn't seem a good place to take AMD though, the motherboards don't impress. So I was also willing to consider an Intel itx build, but power supplies, motherboards, and decent processors just don't stay in budget. I think i will start the thread though


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Have anyone saw a NZXT 810 switch modded into a itx/mAtx ? I sware I saw one that was freaking sexy


I Haven't seen a switch modded this way but I have seen an M-ATX Phantom







.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.However,I like the asrock board because it is well populated,rather cheap,and supports FX processors. Overclocking is not a priority, and at best I'd probably run just a non stock air cooler.
> What I am concerned with is
> 1.Processing power/cost
> 2.Graphics performance /cost
> 3.Quality of the monitor
> 4.A decent amount of RAM and storage
> 
> I think I've chosen very good parts toward this end. However,I was also considering a mini itx rig,for smaller dimensions. This doesn't seem a good place to take AMD though, the motherboards don't impress. So I was also willing to consider an Intel itx build, but power supplies, motherboards, and decent processors just don't stay in budget. I think i will start the thread though


If you aren't overclocking, you can get an Asrock B75 mobo for $80 new on Newegg and an OEM Ivy i5 3450 on eBay for $150, and have better perdormance than most any non-OC'd AMD offering.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I will be using more design software that I believe would benefit from 6 cores but if I'm mistaken that would be nice. Let me start a thread


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I will be using more design software that I believe would benefit from 6 cores but if I'm mistaken that would be nice. Let me start a thread


The i5 will perform better







. BTW this is the combo I'll be using in the SG05.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I Haven't seen a switch modded this way but I have seen an M-ATX Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't imagine where...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

www.overclock.net/t/1403418/budget-small-form-factor-build
Help me out guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoldenTree

Why have you guys not taken a favor to the node 304 how is the sgo5 better ?? I am thinking of a sff build maybe


----------



## a pet rock

The SG05 is better because it's smaller.


----------



## MiiX

SG05
+Smaller

Node 304
+Can house 6 HDD's without modding
+Fits a ATX PSU
-Bigger

Thats how I see it
I would buy a SG05 for a gaming over the Node 304 cause of the size, but a Node 304 if I needed HDD space and a ATX PSU(for more silent stock PSU's)


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> SG05
> +Smaller
> 
> Node 304
> +Can house 6 HDD's without modding
> +Fits a ATX PSU
> -Bigger
> 
> Thats how I see it
> I would buy a SG05 for a gaming over the Node 304 cause of the size, but a Node 304 if I needed HDD space and a ATX PSU(for more silent stock PSU's)


I don't see an ATX PSU as a plus. SFX provides enough power for most sff users, and just barely enough for titan/3770k users at the current 450w limit. If we could squeeze another 50-100w or maybe even 150w into one than they would be golden.

I'm a bit bias though, I've loved my sg05 since I've gotten it. Don't think I'll be going back any time soon


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> SG05
> +Smaller
> 
> Node 304
> +Can house 6 HDD's without modding
> +Fits a ATX PSU
> -Bigger
> 
> Thats how I see it
> I would buy a SG05 for a gaming over the Node 304 cause of the size, but a Node 304 if I needed HDD space and a ATX PSU(for more silent stock PSU's)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The SG05 is better because it's smaller.


Alrighty thanks guys I will take it into mind I may just get the 304 because I like the front


----------



## xyexz

Some other pluses to the Node 304:

1) More cable management options
2) Better airflow stock
3) Fits CLCs without modding
4) Bigger video cards
5) Filter for video card and PSU
6) No ODD slot
7) Large air cooler support
* which is better for traveling rigs
8) Builtin fan controller
9) 3, very good fans, stock
10) ATX PSU support for more demanding OC'ing

I'm sure I could think of some more but SG05 owners probably will want to kill me already.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I'm sure I could think of some more but SG05 owners probably will want to kill me already.


No we're not!

*holding knife behind back*


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Some other pluses to the Node 304:
> 
> 1) More cable management options
> 2) Better airflow stock
> 3) Fits CLCs without modding
> 4) Bigger video cards
> 5) Filter for video card and PSU
> 6) No ODD slot
> 7) Large air cooler support
> * which is better for traveling rigs
> 8) Builtin fan controller
> 9) 3, very good fans, stock
> 10) ATX PSU support for more demanding OC'ing
> 
> I'm sure I could think of some more but SG05 owners probably will want to kill me already.


Dunno,I like the ODD. on the sg05.


----------



## .theMetal

I had a disk drive in my computer a few years ago. never every once did I use it. imo you can pick up a external odd for not too much mullah and be good to go.


----------



## Shrak

I'm rather torn about the current ODD state right now. I don't use them often or really at all except in extremely rare cases, but in those cases they are nice to have.

External drives hold that spot pretty good, though it's just one more thing to find a place to store it, and I don't know about anyone else but I'm running out of room. Even for such a tiny device.

It would be nice for Microsoft and other software publishers to start shipping their software on a flash drive next to their optical disks, at least for the time being until optical disks are all but gone from computers.


----------



## xyexz

Well if there are disks I find myself using a decent amount I will rip to .iso and use a virtual cd or in the case of windows I go to MicroCenter and buy a cheap USB stick and throw the files on that, label it and throw it in my desk.


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder how the Cooler Master GeminII S524 would compare to my current cooler, I wish I could find a comparison, or at the very least find one comparing it to something like the hyper 212+


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how the Cooler Master GeminII S524 would compare to my current cooler, I wish I could find a comparison, or at the very least find one comparing it to something like the hyper 212+


i am using that cooler


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i am using that cooler


Have you ever run something like 4.5ghz 1.22v through it and checked how high it went?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how the Cooler Master GeminII S524 would compare to my current cooler, I wish I could find a comparison, or at the very least find one comparing it to something like the hyper 212+


According to THIS website there is good 5 degrees C difference between two.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Have you ever run something like 4.5ghz 1.22v through it and checked how high it went?


no. but i can check it. what cooler are you currently using?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> no. but i can check it. what cooler are you currently using?


I wouldn't bother, I have a thermaltake water 2.0 performer and it touches 81c at times in prime, I cannot think the s524 would do anywhere near the same especially at the same noise level.

Once again, I wouldn't bother, I am more interested in a tower cooler and it does not seem like any would fit unless I put them sideways.


----------



## WALSRU

Another +1 to the Node. SFX PSU's are nice but not quiet and I have at least once maxed mine out going 1200mhz on gpu and 4.8ghz on cpu. Click, black screen, reboot.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I will grab a hyper tx3 and go from there, I was going to buy it yesterday but now it seems amazon dropped the price from 20 down to 14.99, this is cheap enough for me to just go for it and not care.

Its like the mini 212+ and should be within a couple C from what I see and it will fit for sure from what I can see.


----------



## HPE1000

It might not be lol, who knows what I am going to do, stupid cpu socket placement..


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how the Cooler Master GeminII S524 would compare to my current cooler, I wish I could find a comparison, or at the very least find one comparing it to something like the hyper 212+




I have both but have not tried to campare them together. I have compared it to the noctua 92mm that fits. It runs about 40c cooler at stock clocks under prime 95. The noctua will hit 95c where the gemini 2 will run 55c stock under full load. My I5-2500K was close with the 212+ in a mATX build.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I Haven't seen a switch modded this way but I have seen an M-ATX Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol thanx I saw it it was nice


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I'm rather torn about the current ODD state right now. I don't use them often or really at all except in extremely rare cases, but in those cases they are nice to have.
> 
> External drives hold that spot pretty good, though it's just one more thing to find a place to store it, and I don't know about anyone else but I'm running out of room. Even for such a tiny device.
> 
> It would be nice for Microsoft and other software publishers to start shipping their software on a flash drive next to their optical disks, at least for the time being until optical disks are all but gone from computers.


Exactly, usb's doesn't cost crap nowadays, plus its great to recycle them to store other stuff you want.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Well if there are disks I find myself using a decent amount I will rip to .iso and use a virtual cd or in the case of windows I go to MicroCenter and buy a cheap USB stick and throw the files on that, label it and throw it in my desk.


Great idea I wanna steal *steals*


----------



## ThreeDCG

Can I join the Club?

Corsair 350D Micro ATX Case.....Huge side Window...Dual 240mm Rads!!!
Gigabyte Sniper M5
I7 4770k 4.4Ghz Stable at 1.290V (I know not the best OC chip.....silicon lottery) Cool temps! 27c-30c idle. Using Vcore drop.
60c 13 hours AIDA64 Stability Test.
EVGA GTX 780 Swiftech Waterblock 40c on Full load!
Crucial M500 480GB SSD
AX850 Fully modular power supply
Kingston 2400 HyperX Beast
Dual 240mm Swiftech Rads Push Pull
Primotech Clear 3/4" outer tubing
Swiftech Pump and Rez and compression fittings

Many more pics link below.. Very Tight Fit! Runs Very Cool! Slot fan below GPU exhaust.... Rear 120mm Pulls Air into the top Rad. Top Rad wouldn't fit the back Fan the heat sinks were in the way! Some of the loops were very challenging Pump to front rad took a natural twist of the Tube to make it. CPU to GPU was a very little kinked couldn't help it. GPU to res took a long loop. Its not a quiet PC and its not super loud...7x120mm Corsair SP...Static Pressure fans 1x AF Air Flow fan.....fan controllers coming soon. If you have fat hands do NOT attempt this. Many more pics link below at FrozenFootprint!

http://www.frozenfootprint.com/index.php/Computer-2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6731069

P13353 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K @4.4Ghz

Started here.


Parts and more Parts.


Front Rad in!


Top Rad Fan fitting.


Mobo.


Both Rads in.


Tubing.


Finished!


Ok not so pretty but it closes tight. Think Garden vines! I will work on this later!


Top Fans.


Front Push Fans.


UV Lighting (Led strip around window) looks much better in person.


----------



## Phobia

*steals your rig*


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great work ThreeDCG!

MetallicAcid


----------



## MetallicAcid

OMG! Triple post!!?? Please delete!

MetallicAcid


----------



## MetallicAcid

OMG! Triple post!!?? Please delete!

MetallicAcid


----------



## Phobia

Hahahaha


----------



## mr one

How much owner do we have of Silverstone PS07 case? naybe someone could tell me about some cons and pros on this case?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> How much owner do we have of Silverstone PS07 case? naybe someone could tell me about some cons and pros on this case?


Its a cheaper TJ08 with plastic instead of aluminum.


----------



## WiSK

PS07 has 2x120 instead of a 180mm in the front. And they dropped the 3.5" slot at the bottom.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> PS07 has 2x120 instead of a 180mm in the front. And they dropped the 3.5" slot at the bottom.


i saw so many reviews, and basically its better i think to hear some of the users opinion







thanks








it could fit 240 ek rad in push pull?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> How much owner do we have of Silverstone PS07 case? naybe someone could tell me about some cons and pros on this case?


I owned a PS07 case. It is a fantastic case.
PROS.
clean front panel design (this is a matter of opinion, I found the design more appealing then the TJ08)
Supports 120mm fans, there is more selection of aftermarket fans in the 120 mm size
Supports 240 mm radiator in the front.
Great airflow inside the case.

CONS
The side panels are very thin and easily bend/warp.
The removable motherboard tray is useless

Here a a few pics of my case in different configurations.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I owned a PS07 case. It is a fantastic case.
> PROS.
> clean front panel design (this is a matter of opinion, I found the design more appealing then the TJ08)
> Supports 120mm fans, there is more selection of aftermarket fans in the 120 mm size
> Supports 240 mm radiator in the front.
> Great airflow inside the case.
> 
> CONS
> The side panels are very thin and easily bend/warp.
> The removable motherboard tray is useless
> 
> Here a a few pics of my case in different configurations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow this fits so much goodies inside, it has a removable mobo tray?


----------



## sebar

Yes this case sports a removable motherboard tray. I did not use this feature but it is there.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Yes this case sports a removable motherboard tray. I did not use this feature but it is there.


Ohh i think im gonna pull a triger on this case, its a lot better than my core 1k that i use now


----------



## sebar

You will like it alot.

There is even a white version available if you like white cases.
Here is Silverstones product page.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=314


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> You will like it alot.
> 
> There is even a white version available if you like white cases.
> Here is Silverstones product page.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=314


Yeah i found a white one and i think that i want it here on my desk


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Now in A SG05 and I'm loving it


----------



## PCBuilder94

Am I eligible to join?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Am I eligible to join?


Did you wrap your pump in ACU Camo Duck tape?


----------



## Shrak

Looks it, lol.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Yes I did. Imo it looks cool...


----------



## eqwoody

I just think the ACU was the biggest mistake ever made by the US Army.


----------



## eqwoody

Custom SFX PSU shroud, 92mm and 120mm fan grills for my custom Cubitek Mini Cube project that's coming soon.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Which psu are you shrinking?


----------



## smileytown

just some building


----------



## WiSK

I like your rig, smileytown


----------



## WALSRU

Amazing little build Smiley. Would anti-kink coils help with those sharp bends?


----------



## smileytown

thanks.

the tubing isnt kinked. so no need.


----------



## mironccr345

My first ITX build for my wife.


----------



## Shrak

Finally D:

How do ya like it?


----------



## samoth777

can i make a gtx 780 fit a SG05? that would be great


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> can i make a gtx 780 fit a SG05? that would be great


Titan;


----------



## SpeedBump613

I have a LAN party this weekend and really wasn't into tearing down Snow White and hauling it. It is so big and purty, its hard to transport. I have to pack it up really carefully so I don't damage it. Anyway, I had planned on just taking one of my 24"LCDs and running my son's Sager. (i7, 8gb RAM, GTX675m) It works well enough, but I have tons of stuff on my storage drive that I like to access at the LANs. That leads me to this. I decided to use the components from my acrylic build and stuff them into an old mod I did years ago. The case is a Silverstone Sugo that I just happen to WIN at this same LAN Party. Seemed only fitting it would make a return. I didn't want to spend alot of time actually modding and hacking, but wanted to run a full H2O loop. After lookin in my pile of spare parts, I decided to get to it. Loop consists of a XSPC Raystorm CPU block, Koolance full cover GPU block, Swiftech Mico Res, EK 120mm Rad and Swiftech MCP 655 pump. Just used some left over tubing from Snow White and standard barbs. Managed to get it all stuffed in without having to cut up the case, save for taking the bottom out of the 5 1/4 bay for the Corsair AF120 fan. Made a custom acrylic shroud to vent the exhaust out the front of the top 5 1/4 bay. Running Prime95 on it now to see if the single 120 can keep the temps in check. Ran a loop of Heaven Benchmark for about 25-30 minutes and never saw 40c on the GPU (GTX460 768mb) At the moment 25 minutes of Prime and the CPU is holding a nice 47c. I'm kinda surprised this little 120 is doing so well.

Here are a couple pix of the box. The inside is not all that pretty due to just needing it to fit and work. Did very little cable management but looks ok. Heck, I think for 5 hours of work, it turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## .theMetal

^^ super easy too. a dremel and some cutting wheels you could have it ready to go in no time.


----------



## SpeedBump613

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> ^^ super easy too. a dremel and some cutting wheels you could have it ready to go in no time.


Not sure what you mean. It is done. Took about 5 hours to get it finished.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. It is done. Took about 5 hours to get it finished.


I think he was talking about the sg05


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. It is done. Took about 5 hours to get it finished.


O yea sorry, I was talking about he sg05, modding to fit long graphics cards. your post ninja'd in front of mine.

nice looking lan rig by the way


----------



## SpeedBump613

Ahhhh.....the dreaded ninja post!!! Srry about that and thanks on the comment.


----------



## seasons8

Not finished yet...
i7 3930K , GTX 780 SLI, 16GB RAM








(Rampage IV Gene)


----------



## smileytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedBump613*


how did you mount your rad?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Finally D:
> 
> How do ya like it?


It's was a fun build. I would consider putting my main build in it??? Maybe?







I still need to add a GT440 DC and a NH-L9I cpu cooler to complete it.


----------



## HPE1000

Ordered a cooler master geminii s254, I think my watercooler does a good job on the cpu but as a result turns the case into a hotbox, I went and touched my z77 chipset while I had my computer open and idling and it burned my finger so I would like to have a heatsink that lets me blow air down on the mobo + this lets me put the 140mm fan on the back of the case, and on the cpu, I might get 2 140mm nocua fans and 2 92mm noctua fans down the road, but all my moneys is wrapped up in bs'y stuff.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's was a fun build. I would consider putting my main build in it??? Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to add a GT440 DC and a NH-L9I cpu cooler to complete it.


Fancy. Thought about the L9i myself since I really haven't been overclocking lately or playing demanding games... Would at least allow me to mount my hard drives properly instead of suspended by their cables... lol

There is a new one coming out though that's almost twice as tall ( check the Noctua video in the OCN Computex thread ) and another low profile one as well.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ordered a cooler master geminii s254, I think my watercooler does a good job on the cpu but as a result turns the case into a hotbox, I went and touched my z77 chipset while I had my computer open and idling and it burned my finger so I would like to have a heatsink that lets me blow air down on the mobo + this lets me put the 140mm fan on the back of the case, and on the cpu, I might get 2 140mm nocua fans and 2 92mm noctua fans down the road, but all my moneys is wrapped up in bs'y stuff.


Is that CPU cooler going to even fit in the Node 304? I thought that thing was as long as an ATX mobo is wide?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Is that CPU cooler going to even fit in the Node 304? I thought that thing was as long as an ATX mobo is wide?


It will fit lol, I will post pics, it will be here in 2 days.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> My first ITX build for my wife.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ordered a cooler master geminii *s524* I think my watercooler does a good job on the cpu but as a result turns the case into a hotbox, I went and touched my z77 chipset while I had my computer open and idling and it burned my finger so I would like to have a heatsink that lets me blow air down on the mobo + this lets me put the 140mm fan on the back of the case, and on the cpu, I might get 2 140mm nocua fans and 2 92mm noctua fans down the road, but all my moneys is wrapped up in bs'y stuff.


FTFY








I have the same cooler in my server/htpc rig with a NF-P12.







Nice little cooler.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also thought about getting the GeminII M4 RR-GMM4, but I wasn't sure if it would fit? So I ordered the NH-L9I.







Should be here Saturday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Fancy. Thought about the L9i myself since I really haven't been overclocking lately or playing demanding games... Would at least allow me to mount my hard drives properly instead of suspended by their cables... lol
> There is a new one coming out though that's almost twice as tall ( check the Noctua video in the OCN Computex thread ) and another low profile one as well.


I saw the vids, thick little monster. I don't really need the NH-L9I, because it'll be sitting on a Dual Core. But I do notice the stock cooler when the computer is on. Also, the idle temp is around 38c. Looking forward to the little Noc Cooler giving me better temps and lower dBA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Thanks Bruh!


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think the m4 would work on my board because its not offset like the s524 is, besides, the m4 look puny









I wish haswell wasn't such a disappointment in my eyes, I would have switched to it and bought a huge heatsink but it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I might just hammer and vicegrip delid my 3570k and not have to worry about temps at all, I hope I don't eff up, I don't know if I have a vice grip though...


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think I might just hammer and vicegrip delid my 3570k and not have to worry about temps at all, I hope I don't eff up, I don't know if I have a vice grip though...


I did the regular blade method to my wifes 3570k and I don't regret it one bit, much better on temps, I had one of the earlier chips where one core was about 20c hotter than all the rest after some Prime 95 action.

When I did a search on that cooler HPE1000 the "s254" I was led here thus why I didn't think it would fit in the node









Nevermind that I didn't read the title of the review article to see it wasn't even for a "s254" lol - that's what I get for surfing tired.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I did the regular blade method to my wifes 3570k and I don't regret it one bit, much better on temps, I had one of the earlier chips where one core was about 20c hotter than all the rest after some Prime 95 action.
> 
> When I did a search on that cooler HPE1000 the "s254" I was led here thus why I didn't think it would fit in the node
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind that I didn't read the title of the review article to see it wasn't even for a "s254" lol - that's what I get for surfing tired.


I might girl out of the delid actually, I just don't feel safe doing it and I do not have a vice to begin with, and good lord, dat cooler, not what I ordered lol


----------



## .theMetal

yea that big geminII might have actually been the original if I recall. I'm curious to see what kind of temps the one you ordered gets you hpe. I know it will help having that big 140mm fan exhausting air from the hot box.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea that big geminII might have actually been the original if I recall. I'm curious to see what kind of temps the one you ordered gets you hpe. I know it will help having that big 140mm fan exhausting air from the hot box.


I am deciding if I want to flip the fan, because the stock way is going to blow the hot air down to the mobo, wouldn't it make more sense to flip the fan and have it pull presumably cold air up from the bottom and blow it upward? Although it might struggle to pull the air up through it.

Also, if I find a good 140mm fan, I will put it on the geminii, it has the option for a 140mm fan.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Because... **** it, I couldn't care less at this point


----------



## HPE1000

wow, I still want someone to put a mitx mobo in a case labs tx10


----------



## ghostrider85

delete


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i couldn't care less = i care.


I think you have it backwards bro.... I could care less means that you do care, I couldn't care less means you could not possibly care less.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think you have it backwards bro.... I could care less means that you do care, I couldn't care less means you could not possibly care less.


nah, i looked it up and found out that it can be interpreted in two ways
Quote:


> But it can also be interpreted to mean "I care about this to a certain extent (which may be a little or a whole lot) and there is no way in hell my caring is ever going to drop."


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 
> Because... **** it, I couldn't care less at this point


Eh, welcome to my club.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Titan;


that's awesome shrak! + rep

I suppose that extra distance is easily hidden by the front cover


----------



## Allanitomwesh

itx in a Elysium. Winner.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> that's awesome shrak! + rep
> 
> I suppose that extra distance is easily hidden by the front cover


Maybe in the case of the Titan, but not always. My client build will have a 6970 but I'll have to cut a rectangle out of the front trim to make it fit.


----------



## Phelan

Dang, this SG05 makes my mini Phantom look huge! Amazing how much more room is needed for M-ATX and p/p 360 and 240 rads lol. Still, Mini-Me would look a lot smaller if I took off the plastics.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haha,winner! Love that phantom.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am deciding if I want to flip the fan, because the stock way is going to blow the hot air down to the mobo, wouldn't it make more sense to flip the fan and have it pull presumably cold air up from the bottom and blow it upward? Although it might struggle to pull the air up through it.
> 
> Also, if I find a good 140mm fan, I will put it on the geminii, it has the option for a 140mm fan.


In my mind, it would make it worse for your motherboard. if you have the fan pulling air away, then there is not as much air left for them to breath with right?

Similar to the vacuum affect when you have too many case fans pulling air out of a case, there is not as much air for your components to use to keep cool.

I think even if the air is warmer coming through the heatsink, it will help keep your motherboard cooler. I could be totally wrong though, if I am, someone let me have it







might just be worth it to runs some tests and find out first hand though


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am deciding if I want to flip the fan, because the stock way is going to blow the hot air down to the mobo, wouldn't it make more sense to flip the fan and have it pull presumably cold air up from the bottom and blow it upward? Although it might struggle to pull the air up through it.
> 
> Also, if I find a good 140mm fan, I will put it on the geminii, it has the option for a 140mm fan.


I'm thinking if you pull air up you might start sucking air from the psu exhaust, which wouldn't be good. I would try making the rear exhaust an intake instead along with the fronts.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I'm thinking if you pull air up you might start sucking air from the psu exhaust, which wouldn't be good. I would try making the rear exhaust an intake instead along with the fronts.


The psu does not exhaust into the case though


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The psu does not exhaust into the case though


Hmm? Idk about your PSU but mine sucks cool air in through the bottom of the case and has (at stock setup using PSU bracket) roughly 2 inches of gab between PSU exhaust (inside the case) and the side of the case where a mesh opening area is for the heat to vent out - did you get a different kind of Node 304?









You could perhaps add some ducting to keep the exhaust flowing towards the mesh and make sure it exits correctly.


----------



## Pebruska

I think i can join now



Spoiler: More




Before and after.

Messy


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Hmm? Idk about your PSU but mine sucks cool air in through the bottom of the case and has (at stock setup using PSU bracket) roughly 2 inches of gab between PSU exhaust (inside the case) and the side of the case where a mesh opening area is for the heat to vent out - did you get a different kind of Node 304?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could perhaps add some ducting to keep the exhaust flowing towards the mesh and make sure it exits correctly.


Mine does too, but a 80+ gold psu that is only drawing 1/2 of its full potential is going to only be pushing cold air out of it, the more efficient a psu, the less heat is generated.


----------



## WALSRU

Tell that to Silverstone, they attached a jet turbine to it...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Tell that to Silverstone, they attached a jet turbine to it...


Well yeah, the sfx psu is going so sound like a turbine rocking an 80mm fan but my psu now has a 120, I really wanted a 140mm fan but its just not really possible in such a small psu casing.


----------



## HPE1000

My s524 is getting here today, I am both happy and nervous because I don't know if I am going to have to lower my overclock to use it.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Going to pick up my 4770K on Thursday along with my SSD and GPU can't wait! I really like my Arc Mini and I like SFF so far.


----------



## Shrak

I've got a quiet turbine


----------



## PCBuilder94

The fan on my Thermaltake Smart M850 is super silent. Very efficient too for a bronze psu.


----------



## HPE1000

So, when my new cooler gets here I am going to have to take it apart so I think what I am going to do is move the hdd caddy to the middle slot and take all my extra cables and tie them to the right sides bar like I did on the left side and that should clear up a lot of room.


----------



## Shrak

I have an idea :O

Cut the wires down so that you only have say... 3 inches of spare cable coming from the PSU. Put new pins and connectors to be able to reconnect the cables at any time and BAM! Kinda-Sorta-Semi-Modular PSU!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I have an idea :O
> 
> Cut the wires down so that you only have say... 3 inches of spare cable coming from the PSU. Put new pins and connectors to be able to reconnect the cables at any time and BAM! Kinda-Sorta-Semi-Modular PSU!


Lol, if I ever sleeve the psu I will surely shorten the cables, just not now.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Pebruska

I think you're supposed to post that in the "Post your last purchase" thread


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I think you're supposed to post that in the "Post your last purchase" thread


I did when I first purchased it bruddah


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I did when I first purchased it bruddah


Oh, sorry.


----------



## eqwoody

My Cubitek Mini Cube comes TODAY! I wont have time to do an install or modding today because I'm leaving town. But I'll have some awesome modding progress pics. I know HPE was asking for them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> My Cubitek Mini Cube comes TODAY! I wont have time to do an install or modding today because I'm leaving town. But I'll have some awesome modding progress pics. I know HPE was asking for them.


Yes I was, I want a million and one pictures


----------



## Shrak

Pictures or it didn't happen :O


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder if cooler master could have put a more annoying sticker on this beautiful black fan cable....


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder if cooler master could have put a more annoying sticker on this beautiful black fan cable....


X-Acto knife will take that right off.


----------



## Shrak

Who needs a warranty.


----------



## eqwoody

By the way, the only place to get the Cubitek Mini Cube right now is from Quietpcusa. Dave is a dream to work with if you have any questions. A++ rating, I know buying from a new place online can be a little off putting. But this guy is legit.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Who needs a warranty.


Who needs a warranty on a section of cable? I mean, it's not even covering a screw hole.


----------



## HPE1000

Well, I hit a couple snags, I have to use the cooler without the backplate, whatever, but now I need a slim 140mm fan because the 25mm one is just too thick, anyone got any ideas for a quiet 140mm fan that is 20mm or less? I found this one and it seems great, its quiet and only 15!!! mm so I might get it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033


----------



## .theMetal

are you talking about 140 case fan? I didn't even think about that.

but why was the back plate a problem?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> are you talking about 140 case fan? I didn't even think about that.
> 
> but why was the back plate a problem?


There are a couple things on the back that interfere sadly







I have pictures and everything I will post in a second.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There are a couple things on the back that interfere sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pictures and everything I will post in a second.


oh bummer. but I look forward to pictures.

that fan looks pretty awesome though, I would think it would work nicely


----------



## WALSRU

Nice looking fan. Keep in mind it will only mount to 120mm holes not 140mm, but you probably already saw that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Nice looking fan. Keep in mind it will only mount to 120mm holes not 140mm, but you probably already saw that.


Yeah, the node has 120mm and 140mm holes so its all good. Temps are looking phenomenal right now, prime 95'ing and they seem similar or even better than the watercooler!!!

6 mins in and I have only hit 78c on the hottest core, I am so happy


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, I hit a couple snags, I have to use the cooler without the backplate, whatever, but now I need a slim 140mm fan because the 25mm one is just too thick, anyone got any ideas for a quiet 140mm fan that is 20mm or less? I found this one and it seems great, its quiet and only 15!!! mm so I might get it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033


Should have went with the GeminII M4 RR.







Here are some 20mm fans. Not much to choose from.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, the node has 120mm and 140mm holes so its all good. Temps are looking phenomenal right now, prime 95'ing and they seem similar or even better than the watercooler!!!
> 
> 6 mins in and I have only hit 78c on the hottest core, I am so happy


pretty nice, how is the noise in comparison?


----------



## HPE1000

MIND=BLOWN









It does cool better than the AIO by a long-shot in my books, around 6c cooler on every flipping core!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aircooler









Watercooler


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> pretty nice, how is the noise in comparison?


Well the fan spins a little more because I was letting it go at 100% which is 1000 rpm but I could notch it down to the medium setting and it would be more quiet and probably cool about the same.

No pump noise so I am happy with that, my hdd is the loudest part of my pc now


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> MIND=BLOWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It does cool better than the AIO by a long-shot in my books, around 6c cooler on every flipping core!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aircooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooler


Welp, I know what I'm doing my next machine.


----------



## .theMetal

very nice results, glad to know it is working out for you.

now if we can somehow talk you into delidding







you would have some insanely low temps.

I'm gonna go shift some paradigms, revolutionize outside the box...


----------



## HPE1000

I will upload pics tonight, I am tired after that and want to take a break lol

I didn't get a picture of what the backplate was hitting, but I found a picture online and circled it.

The yellow is where the backplate holes are and the red circles are where they interfere with transistors are they?

Bending the backplate to try to accommodate for it didnt work because the screws couldn't be screwed in afterwards.

Poor oversight on msi's side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> very nice results, glad to know it is working out for you.
> 
> now if we can somehow talk you into delidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would have some insanely low temps.
> 
> I'm gonna go shift some paradigms, revolutionize outside the box...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well the fan spins a little more because I was letting it go at 100% which is 1000 rpm but I could notch it down to the medium setting and it would be more quiet and probably cool about the same.
> 
> No pump noise so I am happy with that, my hdd is the loudest part of my pc now


WHat's your ambient temp?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> WHat's your ambient temp?


Somewhere between 72-76f, its summertime and my room gets really hot so probably 76f. So, ambient is around 24c.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Any one have a idea in when the Rog impact drops. I'm looking to drop the i5 750 and this crappy Intel brand board


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Any one have a idea in when the Rog impact drops. I'm looking to drop the i5 750 and this crappy Intel brand board


End of July I've heard.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Any one have a idea in when the Rog impact drops. I'm looking to drop the i5 750 and this crappy Intel brand board


send me for free


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> End of July I've heard.


That is a while off,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> End of July I've heard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> send me for free


I'll sell it plus a H60 for under a $100


----------



## HPE1000

Without the back exhaust fan yet, after an hour of playing gta4 on 3 screens my core temps were 71,73,80,74c. Not bad at all, but I still need an exhaust fan :/ 20 bucks for a fan, just great..


----------



## TheBadBull

Hello, guys. I have been lurking this thread for quite a while(I think it's been over a year and a half since I first subscribed) and have enjoyed a lot of your wonderful mini-beasts. I have not made many posts here because.... well just look at my sig rig.

My friend asked if I would build him a "console-killer" for under 10000NOK (~1650USD).

I have assembled a few parts and want your opinion and tips for this rig. (the mobo was notably cheaper than the competitors oddly enough)









any potholes I need to know of in a build like this?

TL;DR - guy too lazy to make a thread need helping tips for mitx build.


----------



## GoldenTree

What do you guys do when you want better sound instead of a sound card, what do you get ? If i get an answer the node 304 would be the best thing for me and it is bye, bye to the 350D plan


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> What do you guys do when you want better sound instead of a sound card, what do you get ? If i get an answer the node 304 would be the best thing for me and it is bye, bye to the 350D plan


Buy a fiio e07k, I will later.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> What do you guys do when you want better sound instead of a sound card, what do you get ? If i get an answer the node 304 would be the best thing for me and it is bye, bye to the 350D plan


External DAC / amp.
I use the Aune T1 DAC & amp combo and absolutely love it.


----------



## NorCa

I had an Asus Xonar ST and ditched it for a Schiit Magni - Modi and sounds a lot better, and a lot of juice if you ask me, i barely turn the dial and get decent volumes on my 840s.

If I were starting over, I'd definitely buy and external DAC + Amp over a soundcard and save myself some cash.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Hello, guys. I have been lurking this thread for quite a while(I think it's been over a year and a half since I first subscribed) and have enjoyed a lot of your wonderful mini-beasts. I have not made many posts here because.... well just look at my sig rig.
> 
> My friend asked if I would build him a "console-killer" for under 10000NOK (~1650USD).
> I have assembled a few parts and want your opinion and tips for this rig. (the mobo was notably cheaper than the competitors oddly enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any potholes I need to know of in a build like this?
> 
> TL;DR - guy too lazy to make a thread need helping tips for mitx build.


the case has poor cooling, and the watercooler will interefere (?) with all kind of drives







at this point, i would have chosen something like HPE1000's build with a node 304 and an aircooler


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> the case has poor cooling, and the watercooler will interefere (?) with all kind of drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this point, i would have chosen something like HPE1000's build with a node 304 and an aircooler


Everything in his build looks fine. The SG05 has plenty enough cooling, especially when paired with a AIO unit. He's not using a 3.5" drive or slim optical drive so that whole assembly can be left out and create all the room he needs for his AIO without having to lose anything he wants.

My SG05 with a 2600k and H80 never goes above 65'ish C under actual usage and not unreal stress conditions.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Since when did the SG05 have bad cooling? Mine is great.


----------



## HPE1000

Its the best cooling it could have for its size.


----------



## mironccr345

Who's using the stock fan on the SGO5? Thinking of using one of the AP121 UV blue fans I have to replace it or a NF-P12.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Everything in his build looks fine. The SG05 has plenty enough cooling, especially when paired with a AIO unit. He's not using a 3.5" drive or slim optical drive so that whole assembly can be left out and create all the room he needs for his AIO without having to lose anything he wants.
> 
> My SG05 with a 2600k and H80 never goes above 65'ish C under actual usage and not unreal stress conditions.


if he'll find a different spot for the ssd it's not a problem, but he won't be able to add anything later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Since when did the SG05 have bad cooling? Mine is great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its the best cooling it could have for its size.


am i seriously the only one that disliked the cooling?!







guess i've gotten picky... it's probably fine for such a tiny case though, but i've never tried an AIO in there


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> if he'll find a different spot for the ssd it's not a problem, but he won't be able to add anything later.
> 
> am i seriously the only one that disliked the cooling?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i've gotten picky... it's probably fine for such a tiny case though, but i've never tried an AIO in there


Well I wasn't a HUGE fan I guess.

Added cooling


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I wasn't a HUGE fan I guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added cooling


doesn't count when you add external fans!







what temps were you getting without it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> doesn't count when you add external fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what temps were you getting without it?


It didn't really change temps, it was just me wanting to make sure the mobo was cooled enough, now my new heatsink and everything fixed that concern.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I have assembled a few parts and want your opinion and tips for this rig


Get GTX 760 instead of the 660 TI








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> it's probably fine for such a tiny case though, but i've never tried an AIO in there


It's night and day. It works so well that when Silverstone adapted the SG05 into the FT03-mini they actually suggested in the manual to prefer a H60 or similar, and they moved the mounting holes so that it fit better with longer GPUs and you don't lose the drive cages or the optical bay. If only they would make a similar revision to the SG05.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I have assembled a few parts and want your opinion and tips for this rig
> 
> 
> 
> Get GTX 760 instead of the 660 TI
Click to expand...

Thanks. I see that the msi 760 TF gaming is 260mm long and IIRC the max length in a sg05 262mm. That's a tight fit. should I safe it and go for the evga superclocked for the same price?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Thanks. I see that the msi 760 TF gaming is 260mm long and IIRC the max length in a sg05 262mm. That's a tight fit. should I safe it and go for the evga superclocked for the same price?


Or consider the Asus DirectCu 760 which is 220mm





http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_760_Direct_Cu_II_OC/4.html

Although it's a bit taller than other 660ti/670/760 cards. Hmm might not fit with the optical tray


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> External DAC / amp.
> I use the Aune T1 DAC & amp combo and absolutely love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> I had an Asus Xonar ST and ditched it for a Schiit Magni - Modi and sounds a lot better, and a lot of juice if you ask me, i barely turn the dial and get decent volumes on my 840s.
> 
> If I were starting over, I'd definitely buy and external DAC + Amp over a soundcard and save myself some cash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Buy a fiio e07k, I will later.


Thanks guys, I will give those a look


----------



## Phelan

Getchya subs in!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1405449/build-log-pandoras-box-sg05-stuffed-to-the-max#post_20302005


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> My Cubitek Mini Cube comes TODAY! I wont have time to do an install or modding today because I'm leaving town. But I'll have some awesome modding progress pics. I know HPE was asking for them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes I was, I want a million and one pictures


Me too me too wanto to know allllll the details.


----------



## tigim101

Does anyone have a fully loaded sg09 they can weigh for me? Im nearing the upgrade phase (just waiting on the paycheck) and im deciding on sg05/06 with single 660 non ti (i already have it), or sg09 with single 660 now and sli in the future. Ive been looking at 660 sli benchmarks and the performance is remarkable, besting 680s by a huge margin. Portability might be an issue though (going away for college next year, dont know how far yet), so Id like to know how much an sg09 weighs with all the stuff inside. HPE1000 already told me his sg05 weighed 12.5 lbs.


----------



## eqwoody

So I finally am home from my trip and now have my build inside the Cubitek Mini Cube. This case is pure awesomeness to work in, no alignment problems or anything that I've heard of happening. I wanted to start modding today by drilling out the rivets and prepping for primer. But it's just way to hot this week here to get anything done. Just putting the system in for a test fit made me sweat up a storm. So here are just some random crappy cell phone photos of it completed. No interior shots as I didnt do much cable management and it's ugly!


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Got my new SFX450w today 
The top view. I will be getting a h90 cooler tomorrow. So much unused space in this case! Eventually I'll fully WC it and doing some heavy modding to the entire interior deisng


----------



## eqwoody

Alright so I pulled the 760GC outta the machine. It fit fine but I wasnt happy with the look of everything without having to customize the tubing length. So I'm going to sell it and put a different cooler in the machine. So for now don't mind the stock intel cooler. Also will probably pull the ZOTAC sticker off. Don't worry! Still doing mods!

Crappy pics again.


----------



## void

Awesome internal photos


----------



## SpeedBump613

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> how did you mount your rad?


Horizontally in the 5 1/4bay. Cut the bottom of the bay to allow airflow from a single AF120 fan mounted to the rad. The fan is in push config so the heated air would be pushed right into the case so I made a quick shroud that directs the air out the front of the bay. Used it nearly non-stop thurs-saturday with no heat issues what so ever. Temps never got over 60c on the cpu and 50s on the GPU. Besides the rad fan, there is a 120mm mounted under the motherboard blowing cool air in and two 80mm fans about the GPU location also intakes. Its a bit loud, but hey, its a LAN box so no worries.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Awesome internal photos


Thanks. I'll be tearing it all apart and painting the bare aluminum white on the 4th of July given that it has cooled down a bit here. Painting in high 90's is no good.


----------



## wanako

Just because pic whore.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## adjas

Decided to refresh my SG09 with a GTX780, since I game on a 2560x1440 Korean monitor. This time I really put a lot of effort into cable management, it's quite time-consuming on such a small case, but love it nonetheless.

CPU:
i7 26000k @ 4.4ghz

CPU cooler:
Nocua NH-D14

Motherboard:
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z Z68

Power Supply:
Kingwin Lazer Platinum LZP-550 550W ( over-sized 180mm length PSU)

RAM:
Corsair XMS3 2GB x 4

Storage:
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Vertex 4 512GB SSD
Western Digital 1 TB Black Caviar

Added Fans:
120mm Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x 2
92mm Silenx EFX x 2
80mm Noctua NF-R8

GPU:
EVGA GTX780 SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooler

Now here come the obligatory pictures:


----------



## void

Great build adjas









I'm super tempted to use a SG10 for my next build.


----------



## eosgreen

that caselabs mercury S3 is a Matx case right?

considering a M atx build but dont know what case i wana use. that style is preferable


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> that caselabs mercury S3 is a Matx case right?
> 
> considering a M atx build but dont know what case i wana use. that style is preferable


the S3 is an ITX case.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Wth is that huge heatsink that is labeled Asus?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Wth is that huge heatsink that is labeled Asus?


Passive graphics card.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good man


----------



## eqwoody

Here's the build log you've been waiting for HPE! Anyone else is welcome to look as well =P

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406945/build-log-cubitek-mini-cube


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Wth is that huge heatsink that is labeled Asus?


Asus GT 440 DC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Passive graphics card.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Looking good man


Thanks!


----------



## Volkswagen

Figured I would post some pictures of my box as well









here is my "CrnaMacka" aka BlackCat
















With the 120mm fan that close to mobo it provides enough air to keep things under control plus got that side fan as well. Front I modded for some airflow- applied some carbon fiber 3m film to it and also added a 120mm exhaust at the top of the case back when I had a Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce as it was heating up my case- not really an issue with the GTX 670.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Thats a whole lotta fans for one radiator

Anyone know when the ROG Impact might drop.?


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Thats a whole lotta fans for one radiator
> 
> Anyone know when the ROG Impact might drop.?


Push and pull setup- the two black fans are gutted- so just the frame to help with the dead spot


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Figured I would post some pictures of my box as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my "CrnaMacka" aka BlackCat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 120mm fan that close to mobo it provides enough air to keep things under control plus got that side fan as well. Front I modded for some airflow- applied some carbon fiber 3m film to it and also added a 120mm exhaust at the top of the case back when I had a Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce as it was heating up my case- not really an issue with the GTX 670.


Interesting, how do you manage to close it up with all those zipties on the frame?

I had that type of build in a Lian Li Mini ITX and later a Vulcan MATX and finally got fed up with the space constraints (using a single 780).

That's why I changed to this layout









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01263_zps16eb9153.jpg.html


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting, how do you manage to close it up with all those zipties on the frame?


it either has room for it or he uses pressure. form what i can tell there is a gap.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> it either has room for it or he uses pressure. form what i can tell there is a gap.


Yes- the cover slides on just fine with no pressure at all


----------



## void

Do you guys think I'll be able to run a 84w Haswell i5 in a Lian Li Q03 without too much trouble? The PSU will be the only active fan pulling air out of the case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Without graphics,yep.


----------



## void

Yeah no graphics card nothing decent in single slot config anyway. Pretty much a mini workstation and a bit of media.


----------



## akromatic

a 7750 is better then no graphics and available in single slot


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sapphire 7750 ultimate. Nuff said.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone want to help try to get an SFF Enthusiast user title for us? Drop by this thread and hopefully we can..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1407664/suggestion-could-we-please-have-more-user-titles-specifically-one-for-sff-enthusiasts/0_20#post_20359350


----------



## Shrak

Just get an overclocked account and use whatever you want


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Just get an overclocked account and use whatever you want


That's what I did.









My year of the overclocked account lapsed so I'm not sure if it still keeps the custom. It shows SFF Enthusiast on my screen though.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> That's what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My year of the overclocked account lapsed so I'm not sure if it still keeps the custom. It shows SFF Enthusiast on my screen though.


we can see it too. how much do they cost? maybe getting one will help keep me from getting me banned.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> a 7750 is better then no graphics and available in single slot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Sapphire 7750 ultimate. Nuff said.


I'll have a look for it, New Zealand distributors don't pick up the more niche products very often. I'm not sure if I want it dumping heat into the case anyway and I may get more use out of a decent soundcard.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I'll have a look for it, New Zealand distributors don't pick up the more niche products very often. I'm not sure if I want it dumping heat into the case anyway and I may get more use out of a decent soundcard.


Might as well go external sound card or DAC/AMP which can be had fairly cheaply / equal to a decent sound card and get equal or better sound out of them.


----------



## Nuzart

Ebay have some cheap $60 Muse DAC. I moved to one from my Xonar STX due to going ITX and apparently is pretty good in a blind test according to head fi forum.


----------



## void

My PC-Q03 arrived this morning man it's tiny. Pretty sure I've had video cards in bigger boxes.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Figured I would post some pictures of my box as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my "CrnaMacka" aka BlackCat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 120mm fan that close to mobo it provides enough air to keep things under control plus got that side fan as well. Front I modded for some airflow- applied some carbon fiber 3m film to it and also added a 120mm exhaust at the top of the case back when I had a Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce as it was heating up my case- not really an issue with the GTX 670.


Good stuff here. I really need to do something more with mine.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Good stuff here. I really need to do something more with mine.


Yeah it looks much better in person.....I have been thinking of a side window of some sort to show off that Titan cooler on the 780.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Yeah it looks much better in person.....I have been thinking of a side window of some sort to show off that Titan cooler on the 780.


I will take some better pics tomorrow. As far as some "unused" space, I have a few ideas in mind. Kinda batting around in my head if I want a GTX 760 or not. Not much of a upgrade (~12%), but my HD7870 HSF really whines at higher RPMs.


----------



## bluedevil

New pics.


----------



## Volkswagen

Looks good bluedevil- wire management under control


----------



## cdoublejj

i spy a painted DVD drive, for me it didn't end up well i need to junk it and get another. not only do the sides get scratched when i slide it in the case, the plastic part on the back needs painted which is hard to do with out taking apart the whole thing.

I think i'll try again any ways ans use a paper or shim to keep from scratching it as it's getting annoying plugging my usb drive each time. though i would get rid of it entirely if my top 5.25 didn't need rounded corners, i may mod 5.25 memory card reader. then again why does any of this matter since i don't even own a SFF?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i spy a painted DVD drive, for me it didn't end up well i need to junk it and get another. not only do the sides get scratched when i slide it in the case, the plastic part on the back needs painted which is hard to do with out taking apart the whole thing.


Use scratch resistant automotive paint, and a brush instead of a spray can.


----------



## oshu

Just began building my itx build in a lian li pc-q07.

Drilling 120mm intake in top atm







.



Will go for a Antec 620 (closed loop) attached in top for the CPU. Will also drill a 120mm in the bottom for cooling the evga gtx 650 ti (w/ single slot bracket).


----------



## Nuzart

OUYA!


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> OUYA!


Still in the box







extra remote unwrapped.


----------



## bluedevil

Will be doing exactly this when I get my CLC.


----------



## HPE1000

Whatever you do, dont build it like cooler master did, with an 1100 watt psu and TERRIBLE cable management..


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Just began building my itx build in a lian li pc-q07.
> 
> Drilling 120mm intake in top atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will go for a Antec 620 (closed loop) attached in top for the CPU. Will also drill a 120mm in the bottom for cooling the evga gtx 650 ti (w/ single slot bracket).


instead of drilling a fan grill, i recommend cutting a big round hole so nothing is blocking the intake fan. after that, put a fan filter on there to prevent stuff from falling in. this way you get WAY better performance AND a fan filter for your intake fan.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Whatever you do, dont build it like cooler master did, with an 1100 watt psu and TERRIBLE cable management..


so.... what are you trying to say about powering that 250 watt peak load system with a 1100w PSU?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Still in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra remote unwrapped.


Aha, Mine arrived at home and I took it to the GF's to test it out, haven't been allowed to take it home since.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so.... what are you trying to say about powering that 250 watt peak load system with a 1100w PSU?


Oh nothing, it is perfect, I died when he flipped the psu so it didn't pull the hot air off the cpu and heat it (the psu)up.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh nothing, it is perfect, I died when he flipped the psu so it didn't pull the hot air off the cpu and heat it (the psu)up.


gotta love these manufactures trying to earn "respect" from the enthusiast community when they pull genius moves like these







in THEORY, how would you go about spending 1100w "wall load" in an ITX case? I don't think i'm smart enough or hardcore enough to figure this one out







maybe i can take apart a hair dryer and stuff it into the case?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> gotta love these manufactures trying to earn "respect" from the enthusiast community when they pull genius moves like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in THEORY, how would you go about spending 1100w "wall load" in an ITX case? I don't think i'm smart enough or hardcore enough to figure this one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i can take apart a hair dryer and stuff it into the case?


Even with a 7990 that would only use 700w max probably...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Even with a 7990 that would only use 700w max probably...


7990 only has a TDP of 375w. even if everything is OC'ed to hell and running 300CFM delta fans, it wouldn't use up 700w from the wall


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Just began building my itx build in a lian li pc-q07.
> 
> Drilling 120mm intake in top atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will go for a Antec 620 (closed loop) attached in top for the CPU. Will also drill a 120mm in the bottom for cooling the evga gtx 650 ti (w/ single slot bracket).


Hey man! Although I commend you on your fine drilling skills to mount an extra fan, I would recommend that you just cut a hole instead. This is to minimize turbulence that your fan will create, effectively making your fan extremely loud.

My source for this info is from personal experience... I once had a Corsair 650D, and the intake 200mm fan was extra noisy until I clipped away the mesh directly in front of the fan. This in turn made my fan run what I thought twice as quiet.

If you have a piece of scrap metal laying around, I would recommend that you try your drilled hole method, and the hole method, and listen for yourself









Anyways, great work, and good luck









MetallicAcid


----------



## cdoublejj

Why not whole saw that sucker and drop in a pre made square 120mm modders mesh with the 120mm holes already punched.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Use scratch resistant automotive paint, and a brush instead of a spray can.










Go on....


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> gotta love these manufactures trying to earn "respect" from the enthusiast community when they pull genius moves like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in THEORY, how would you go about spending 1100w "wall load" in an ITX case? I don't think i'm smart enough or hardcore enough to figure this one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i can take apart a hair dryer and stuff it into the case?


i could help you with that.

I've always dreamed of a 24/7 sub zero running ITX. the only way to do it compact enough is be using TEC and thats probly where the 1kw PSU comes in


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Even with a 7990 that would only use 700w max probably...


It's impossible to max out an 1100W PSU with todays ITX gear. They keep making new parts with lower TDP. I think the closest you could get would be an AMD FX series or A10 that uses 120W+ and a 7990 or 690. Throw on a bunch of HDD's. A full loop with mutiple pumps, because why not? and like 60 fans.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> It's impossible to max out an 1100W PSU with todays ITX gear. They keep making new parts with lower TDP. I think the closest you could get would be an AMD FX series or A10 that uses 120W+ and a 7990 or 690. Throw on a bunch of HDD's. A full loop with mutiple pumps, because why not? and like 60 fans.


well just kidding, ran a PSU calc with

CPU: AMD FX-9590
Mobo: standard ITX
Ram: 2 sticks DDR3
GPU: AMD 7990
HDD: 5 high rpm sata drives (raptors)
SSD: 1 SSD because that's logical

2x pumps for water cooling which is beyond overboard.
and 10!!!! LED 120mm Fans.

Note this was all just for pulling max power without being TOOOO redic.

90% load 754W


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> instead of drilling a fan grill, i recommend cutting a big round hole so nothing is blocking the intake fan. after that, put a fan filter on there to prevent stuff from falling in. this way you get WAY better performance AND a fan filter for your intake fan.


I know, and I would if I had a 120mm hole saw or a dremel... Buuut I don't


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Aha, Mine arrived at home and I took it to the GF's to test it out, haven't been allowed to take it home since.


Really?







What would you recommend installing on the OUYA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> This is to minimize turbulence that your fan will create, effectively making your fan extremely loud.


Thank you, I totally agree, but as I can't cut a hole atm I hope putting the radiator between the fan and the chassi will reduce the turbulence.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you recommend installing on the OUYA?
> Thank you, I totally agree, but as I can't cut a hole atm I hope putting the radiator between the fan and the chassi will reduce the turbulence.


Man with a plan, nice! Maybe drill bigger holes to maximize air flow then?

MetallicAcid


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Man with a plan, nice! Maybe drill bigger holes to maximize air flow then?
> 
> MetallicAcid


Yeah... if only it wasn't so boring











Test fitting Corsair SP120. Looking good from inside.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i spy a painted DVD drive, for me it didn't end up well i need to junk it and get another. not only do the sides get scratched when i slide it in the case, the plastic part on the back needs painted which is hard to do with out taking apart the whole thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Use scratch resistant automotive paint, and a brush instead of a spray can.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on....


You had two problems: your paint was not tough enough, and if you use spray paint you have to disassemble the drive or risk getting paint inside on important part. First go to automotive shop and ask for paint that's good on metal and plastic and scratch resistant. Then get a small brush and a (clean!) empty tin can. Spray a fair bit of the paint into the tin can. In a small container it will stay wet for a while because it's harder for the solvent to evaporate. If it does dry too quickly you can try putting a tiny bit of terps in the can beforehand. Wait a day, sand it, and do another coat.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Yeah... if only it wasn't so boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting Corsair SP120. Looking good from inside.


I would suggest larger holes as well. Holes that small will choke a fan, check out this calculator, its the one I use to figure out hole size and air flow...

http://www.hendrickarchproducts.com/technical-info/autocad-drawing-tools/open-area-calculator/

If you think thats boring look at what I created...



lol had a good amount of time on my hands.


----------



## Phelan

This is my fav so far


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> This is my fav so far


For sure man! its one of my favorites too.


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I would suggest larger holes as well. Holes that small will choke a fan, check out this calculator, its the one I use to figure out hole size and air flow...
> 
> http://www.hendrickarchproducts.com/technical-info/autocad-drawing-tools/open-area-calculator/
> 
> If you think thats boring look at what I created...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol had a good amount of time on my hands.


I used a 4.5mm drill bit. Do you think a 6mm would suffice?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> I used a 4.5mm drill bit. Do you think a 6mm would suffice?


I think 6mm would work but I'd do a practice run on a spare piece of metal just in case the holes are too close.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Yeah... if only it wasn't so boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting Corsair SP120. Looking good from inside.


if you use washers to space the fan about 5-7mm from the actually fan holes you can reduce noise and increase air flow a little and it won't even be noticeable because the washer will be on the inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You had two problems: your paint was not tough enough, and if you use spray paint you have to disassemble the drive or risk getting paint inside on important part. First go to automotive shop and ask for paint that's good on metal and plastic and scratch resistant. Then get a small brush and a (clean!) empty tin can. Spray a fair bit of the paint into the tin can. In a small container it will stay wet for a while because it's harder for the solvent to evaporate. If it does dry too quickly you can try putting a tiny bit of terps in the can beforehand. Wait a day, sand it, and do another coat.


Okay I see what your saying, i'd like to try that some time.


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> if you use washers to space the fan about 5-7mm from the actually fan holes you can reduce noise and increase air flow a little and it won't even be noticeable because the washer will be on the inside.


I will put the Antec 620 radiator between the chassi and the fan, maybe that will be enough space.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> I will put the Antec 620 radiator between the chassi and the fan, maybe that will be enough space.


it's really the space between the flan blades and what ever goes up against that matters, i have noticed most radiators these days have gap between the metal tabs the fan screws to and the actual radiator fins.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you recommend installing on the OUYA?


Depends what you bought it for.

I like beast boxing, no brakes valet, bombsquad (using Arnie as the character







) and umm.. super box something. They would be my favourites, but of course, you can download nearly all the games you want to try without buying and still have space... so why not try them all? I haven't tried the ROMs yet though.


----------



## Volkswagen

Was bored today- cut a side window so that I can see my 780 and applied some 3M DiNoc Film to the case- looks much better in real life. I want to use some modders mesh on side panel- didn't feel like paying $30 for a piece shipped so I got a 12x5 piece of plexi from lowes scrap for a $1


----------



## ElCidMX

I liked how you left the Elite 120







, a larger window could have been better hehe


----------



## Shrak

Horrible way to start a Sunday morning. Woke up, started browsing Steam, then my computer shuts off...

Seems my Silverstone ST45SF-G decided it didn't want to run...

Motherboard LED lights up, but there's no life when the power button is pushed









Life sucks, pulled my motherboard out of my SG05 and crammed it into my FT02 ( P8Z77-I Deluxe in an FT02, just lulz ) with my old HX750 and everything's working right now.

Now the question, RMA to Newegg or to Silverstone? Practically brand new power supply...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Whatever you do, dont build it like cooler master did, with an 1100 watt psu and TERRIBLE cable management..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Forgive me for not watching the whole video (if they specifically mentioned this), but from what I can tell that is a silent pro hybrid, which they only made in 850, 1050 and 1300 watt capacities, meaning that has to be a the 1300 watt, due to the two zeroes at the end. I feel so bad for that cable 'management'..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so.... what are you trying to say about powering that 250 watt peak load system with a 1100w PSU?


I have the silent pro hybrid 1050 powering my system, which pulls only 250 when overclocked too. I got it for such a good deal i couldnt resist, now I have headroom if I ever go full atx again. Also, the psu fan doesnt come on until 200 watt load, which is only when benchmarking soo, silence.







It is so much overkill though


----------



## Dyaems

Heres mine. Not sure if it is beastly enough though


----------



## CSCoder4ever

more of a beast than mine.


----------



## mingqi53

I'll soon be downsizing from my mATX NZXT Vulcan ("Spartan") to an mITX NCase M1 ("Spartan II"), as soon as the case is released.

If anyone here has advice on *quiet* SFX 450W PSUs, particularly Silverstone's, please let me know here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409963/quiet-450w-sfx-psu-silverstone-comparison/0_40
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Horrible way to start a Sunday morning. Woke up, started browsing Steam, then my computer shuts off...
> 
> Seems my Silverstone ST45SF-G decided it didn't want to run...
> 
> Motherboard LED lights up, but there's no life when the power button is pushed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life sucks, pulled my motherboard out of my SG05 and crammed it into my FT02 ( P8Z77-I Deluxe in an FT02, just lulz ) with my old HX750 and everything's working right now.
> 
> Now the question, RMA to Newegg or to Silverstone? Practically brand new power supply...


RMA to Silverstone. Or, if you're a shady person, buy it in a store and do a switch-a-roo and get a refund


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> I'll soon be downsizing from my mATX NZXT Vulcan ("Spartan") to an mITX NCase M1 ("Spartan II"), as soon as the case is released.
> 
> If anyone here has advice on *quiet* SFX 450W PSUs, particularly Silverstone's, please let me know here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409963/quiet-450w-sfx-psu-silverstone-comparison/0_40
> RMA to Silverstone. Or, if you're a shady person, buy it in a store and do a switch-a-roo and get a refund


Mod in an ATX PSU


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Forgive me for not watching the whole video (if they specifically mentioned this), but from what I can tell that is a silent pro hybrid, which they only made in 850, 1050 and 1300 watt capacities, meaning that has to be a the 1300 watt, due to the two zeroes at the end. I feel so bad for that cable 'management'..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the silent pro hybrid 1050 powering my system, which pulls only 250 when overclocked too. I got it for such a good deal i couldnt resist, now I have headroom if I ever go full atx again. Also, the psu fan doesnt come on until 200 watt load, which is only when benchmarking soo, silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so much overkill though


I like your thinking.


----------



## WALSRU

Silverstone confirmed there will be no RMA for Version 1.0 or 1.1 owners to upgrade to 2.0 on the ST45SF-G

Also judging by hints on [H], probably 6 months to a year before we see an all new SFX psu.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I like your thinking.


the only problem is the PSU is not being very efficient at that power range. the best power efficiency band is usually between 50 to 80% usage.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the only problem is the PSU is not being very efficient at that power range. the best power efficiency band is usually between 50 to 80% usage.


According to independent tests that PSU RS-D00-SPHA-D3 is still 89% efficient at 20% load which is only a little bit less than it is at 50%.

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/COOLER%20MASTER_RS-D00-ACBA-D3_ECOS%202680_1300W_Report.pdf


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Horrible way to start a Sunday morning. Woke up, started browsing Steam, then my computer shuts off...
> Seems my Silverstone ST45SF-G decided it didn't want to run...
> Motherboard LED lights p, but there's no life when the power button is pushed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life sucks, pulled my motherboard out of my SG05 and crammed it into my FT02 ( P8Z77-I Deluxe in an FT02, just lulz ) with my old HX750 and everything's working right now.
> Now the question, RMA to Newegg or to Silverstone? Practically brand new power supply...


That sucks. I would do the RMA through Silverstone, if you haven't already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Was bored today- cut a side window so that I can see my 780 and applied some 3M DiNoc Film to the case- looks much better in real life. I want to use some modders mesh on side panel- didn't feel like paying $30 for a piece shipped so I got a 12x5 piece of plexi from lowes scrap for a $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice window mod. Not a fan of the DiNoc though.


----------



## funfortehfun

GTX 650 Ti Boost - 1GB or 2GB? How large of a margin is there?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> GTX 650 Ti Boost - 1GB or 2GB? How large of a margin is there?


If your res is higher than 19x10 then get the 2gb.


----------



## bluedevil

What is that in there......







Now I got to get a unlocked CPU, newer/bigger GPU.


----------



## malmental

I like that..


----------



## Phelan

PSU for my client's SG05 rig. I still lack sleeving the 24 pin but all the wires are trimmed to just the right length and unwanted riffraff cut off.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> PSU for my client's SG05 rig. I still lack sleeving the 24 pin but all the wires are trimmed to just the right length and unwanted riffraff cut off.


This is exactly what I need to do with mine! nice man!


----------



## funfortehfun

Gigabyte H87N-WIFI


MSI H87I


Which one? I want the one that's going to last longer. Gigabyte has DualBIOS in case the first BIOS chip somehow fails, but MSI has their "military-grade" VRMs and caps. They both have great placement of connectors, and CPU socket placement isn't an issue because I'm going to be using the stock HSF. Warranty is the same for both boards as well.

Suggestions?


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Gigabyte H87N-WIFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI H87I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? I want the one that's going to last longer. Gigabyte has DualBIOS in case the first BIOS chip somehow fails, but MSI has their "military-grade" VRMs and caps. They both have great placement of connectors, and CPU socket placement isn't an issue because I'm going to be using the stock HSF. Warranty is the same for both boards as well.
> Suggestions?


I'd say get the Gigabyte, I never tried msi but I have a gigabyte that's been running great since 2007, in fact I'm using it right now


----------



## MetallicAcid

Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.




http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html







http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html










MetallicAcid


----------



## EliteReplay

i just singned on this thread


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


SOFA.
KING.
AWESOME.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> SOFA.
> KING.
> AWESOME.


Haha, I had to read it twice to get it









MetallicAcid


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html


The detail and time that went into the build is nothing less than perfect. Great job.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Cheers Miron! The WC loop would not have happened if it wasn't for the H80 breaking down









MetallicAcid


----------



## HuwSharpe

The Lian Li PC-Q30 looks... different, interesting and fresh.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> The Lian Li PC-Q30 looks... different, interesting and fresh.


Looks interesting, but at the same time reminds me of an eMac's bastard child with a window instead of a screen...


----------



## sndstream

2500k
sg06
corsair doms 2133
zotac wifi z68
black ice stealth gt rad push pull
mushkin chronos ssd's in raid 0
gtx 560 ti 2gb
ek waterblocks
primochill tubing
phobya fittings
xspc dual pump top with ddc's

Runs 4.6 stable for.......bout 2 hours.

If I had to do it again I would route out the front of the case for a true push pull but Ive moved on the the s3 Mercury so this baby is in the retired community. lol, on unigine valley it does around 1400 which is nuts considering the build.....


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k
> sg05
> corsair doms 2133
> zotac wifi z68
> black ice stealth gt rad push pull
> mushkin chronos ssd's in raid 0
> gtx 560 ti 2gb
> ek waterblocks
> primochill tubing
> phobya fittings
> xspc dual pump top with ddc's
> 
> Runs 4.6 stable for.......bout 2 hours.
> 
> If I had to do it again I would route out the front of the case for a true push pull but Ive moved on the the s3 Mercury so this baby is in the retired community. lol, on unigine valley it does around 1400 which is nuts considering the build.....










Only complaints would be that there's no sleeving and that unnecessary ram cooling(You don't even have a window to show it)
LOVE the dual pumps









Now show us temps


----------



## HPE1000

Custom watercooling in an SG06, let alone having a ram waterblock and ODD!!! WOW! Amazing


----------



## sndstream

Agreed. For some reason Im all thumbs with sleeving. I have all the tools and bits but it never comes out right. I end up using extensions and then I feel cheap







Im in the same boat with my s3 build. Im gonna have ti man up and get some sleeving skills...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Finally got one of my Swiftech Komodo 7970 blocks, now waiting for the second one woot!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Gigabyte H87N-WIFI
> vs
> MSI H87I
> 
> Which one? I want the one that's going to last longer. Gigabyte has DualBIOS in case the first BIOS chip somehow fails, but MSI has their "military-grade" VRMs and caps. They both have great placement of connectors, and CPU socket placement isn't an issue because I'm going to be using the stock HSF. Warranty is the same for both boards as well.
> Suggestions?


Gigabyte boards last for a very long time, though I like the look of the MSI better. The VRMs on the MSI board have a heatsink as well though you're not really going to OC, so it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> The Lian Li PC-Q30 looks... different, interesting and fresh.


Available on pre-order for £99.95, at overclockers.co.uk

I actually expected this to be more expensive, given the pricing of other Lian-Li ITX cases and the premium normally paid for the unusual.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Available on pre-order for £99.95, at overclockers.co.uk
> 
> I actually expected this to be more expensive, given the pricing of other Lian-Li ITX cases and the premium normally paid for the unusual.


Agreed. I thought it would be MUCH more.
(Still looks like it will tip over easily to me)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^This,especially with stuff in it.


----------



## eqwoody




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*


Looks great man! I've got a modded aio cooler and it works great! Although I used mine with a 240 rad. If my itx case would be so kind, a thicker 120 rad would be beautiful for my temps, sadly, don't think I have the cash on hand for something like that.

Props for the dual pumps and CPU and GPU on a single loop!


----------



## SpeedBump613

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> The Lian Li PC-Q30 looks... different, interesting and fresh.


Check it out...modded. http://www.monsterpcmods.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=247


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k
> sg06
> corsair doms 2133
> zotac wifi z68
> black ice stealth gt rad push pull
> mushkin chronos ssd's in raid 0
> gtx 560 ti 2gb
> ek waterblocks
> primochill tubing
> phobya fittings
> xspc dual pump top with ddc's
> 
> Runs 4.6 stable for.......bout 2 hours.
> 
> If I had to do it again I would route out the front of the case for a true push pull but Ive moved on the the s3 Mercury so this baby is in the retired community. lol, on unigine valley it does around 1400 which is nuts considering the build.....


That's what I call a tight fit. Looks good. What are your temps?


----------



## Phelan

progress... just a mock up since I got new stuffs in.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 
> 
> progress... just a mock up since I got new stuffs in.


Looks good man!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Looks good man!


Thanks! Still work to be done but getting there







.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Looks great man! I've got a modded aio cooler and it works great! Although I used mine with a 240 rad. If my itx case would be so kind, a thicker 120 rad would be beautiful for my temps, sadly, don't think I have the cash on hand for something like that.
> 
> Props for the dual pumps and CPU and GPU on a single loop!


Thanks. It's actually a modded 760GC so it was already dual pumps. I thought about cutting out the front and putting in a thick 240 in the front. I might eventually but for now this will do.


----------



## kozlo

hello guys!
i'm looking for a SILENT mini tower chase.
it must be >210mm width and must have a place for 1x dvd, 1x hdd, 1x ssd.

i found:
Corsair Obsidian 350D for 80eur
fractal define mini for 70eur

but it's said that they are not very silent :/ . and i'd like sth cheaper beacause i build PC for my Mom.
Any proposals?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kozlo*
> 
> hello guys!
> i'm looking for a SILENT mini tower chase.
> it must be >210mm width and must have a place for 1x dvd, 1x hdd, 1x ssd.
> 
> i found:
> Corsair Obsidian 350D for 80eur
> fractal define mini for 70eur
> 
> but it's said that they are not very silent :/ . and i'd like sth cheaper beacause i build PC for my Mom.
> Any proposals?


The define mini is as silent as it gets with sound dampening foam.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kozlo*
> 
> hello guys!
> i'm looking for a SILENT mini tower chase.
> it must be >210mm width and must have a place for 1x dvd, 1x hdd, 1x ssd.
> 
> i found:
> Corsair Obsidian 350D for 80eur
> fractal define mini for 70eur
> 
> but it's said that they are not very silent :/ . and i'd like sth cheaper beacause i build PC for my Mom.
> Any proposals?


For your mom? should not be trying to go small and lite? The Define mini should be your best bet for it has the sound damping stuff


----------



## ZeratulR




----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> The define mini is as silent as it gets with sound dampening foam.


I have the define mini. The only time its not quiet is if you take the sound deadening off the top vent and put a fan there. Then all the sound come out the top haha.

For a basic system I love it though.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeratulR*


is that the elite 120 and a 7990?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> is that the elite 120 and a 7990?


Maybe.







Might just be the Elite 130 as well....same overall case design.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just be the Elite 130 as well....same overall case design.


Looks like a 120....I believe the 130 the PSU doesn't stick out of I recall.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Looks like a 120....I believe the 130 the PSU doesn't stick out of I recall.


You sir are correct.


----------



## ZeratulR

lol...no is not a elite 130. I thought it haven't come out yet


----------



## MiiX

Im planning to watercool when I get my new motherboard and CPU.
How can I mount the pump, I dont think its safe to just "let it hang"









OOPS: Its a SG05


----------



## R4WBIT

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/R4WBIT/saved/26OZ

I'm pretty sure about this build, but there is one thing bothering me.
I can't seem to work out if the H80i will fit inside the SG05 or not.
Anyone here who can confirm?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4WBIT*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/R4WBIT/saved/26OZ
> 
> I'm pretty sure about this build, but there is one thing bothering me.
> I can't seem to work out if the H80i will fit inside the SG05 or not.
> Anyone here who can confirm?


Easily. I have an H70 with the stiff corrugated tubing in an SG05 and the H80i is the same size but softer tubing.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im planning to watercool when I get my new motherboard and CPU.
> How can I mount the pump, I dont think its safe to just "let it hang"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS: Its a SG05


You can probably mount the pump directly on the cpu block? But you'd have to have clearance with the PSU above it.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You can probably mount the pump directly on the cpu block? But you'd have to have clearance with the PSU above it.


Nope, no space... I might have to make a bracket from mesh to fit the pump somehow.
Im thinking of mounting it vertically, with the backside of the pump facing the "wall" on the mobo side


----------



## smacchesney

Hey guys,

I've succesfully done 'The Mod' to my crossfired 7950s on an mAtx MOBO in a Silverstone SST-PS07B. Details found in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/1520#post_20551151

*Before*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*After*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's a sore to the eyes I know, but the temps are worth it.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im planning to watercool when I get my new motherboard and CPU.
> How can I mount the pump, I dont think its safe to just "let it hang"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS: Its a SG05


Make a bracket that bolts onto the radiator to the pump









Also, how do you get your hosing so perfect in Sketchup? Everytime I try it says the point I made does not end and it goes all weird :s

Btw, some awesome rigs in this thread, it's inspirational to people like me who want to downsize


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Make a bracket that bolts onto the radiator to the pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how do you get your hosing so perfect in Sketchup? Everytime I try it says the point I made does not end and it goes all weird :s
> 
> Btw, some awesome rigs in this thread, it's inspirational to people like me who want to downsize


Well, I think of mounting it to the wall using mesh:

Does not seem like a bad idea, and if my measurements from the interwebs is more or less the same as the real world, This might just work.

Perfect lines is key to the 'Follow Me' tool


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Well, I think of mounting it to the wall using mesh:
> 
> Does not seem like a bad idea, and if my measurements from the interwebs is more or less the same as the real world, This might just work.
> 
> Perfect lines is key to the 'Follow Me' tool


What if you mounted the pump on the lower left side next to the radiator?

And I can't make perfect lines lol, it takes me forever to try and get one that's right.

I hope to see this build on ocn soon









EDIT: Like this:
http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/g...0x900px-LL-fbab4840_SG05_zps82a5b4ff.jpg.html


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> What if you mounted the pump on the lower left side next to the radiator?
> 
> And I can't make perfect lines lol, it takes me forever to try and get one that's right.
> 
> I hope to see this build on ocn soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/g...0x900px-LL-fbab4840_SG05_zps82a5b4ff.jpg.html


Sadly there is no space, the space between the radiator and the "wall" is about 38mm, and the pump is 35mm, and Then I need a 90 degree on the inlet, that is also 29mm high, so there is about 25mm to little space







It wold work if I used a MCP355/350, but I want the 35X









I do know how hard it can be, but after a while, its all just a matter of where you want the tube







Used Sketchup for watercooling for a year or so. And yes, ofc the buildlog will be on OCN







As fast as I can sell my GPU, my mobo and CPU is going to my parents computer or a NAS if I cannot sell it.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Sadly there is no space, the space between the radiator and the "wall" is about 38mm, and the pump is 35mm, and Then I need a 90 degree on the inlet, that is also 29mm high, so there is about 25mm to little space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wold work if I used a MCP355/350, but I want the 35X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know how hard it can be, but after a while, its all just a matter of where you want the tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Sketchup for watercooling for a year or so. And yes, ofc the buildlog will be on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As fast as I can sell my GPU, my mobo and CPU is going to my parents computer or a NAS if I cannot sell it.


Aw darn :/ I'd keep it the way it is and just use a bracket to bolt onto the radiator, kinda like they do with tube resevoirs.

Hmm, I guess I'll just have to practice







And awesome


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Well, I think of mounting it to the wall using mesh:
> 
> Does not seem like a bad idea, and if my measurements from the interwebs is more or less the same as the real world, This might just work.
> 
> Perfect lines is key to the 'Follow Me' tool


I assume you mean adding mesh? Because if you mount it to the existing mesh, you won't be able to open/close it the standard way...


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Aw darn :/ I'd keep it the way it is and just use a bracket to bolt onto the radiator, kinda like they do with tube resevoirs.
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'll just have to practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And awesome


Ye, problem is to find mounting points for the bracket, so I think my second Idea will be okay, I can also add the heatsink that fits onto the MCP35x if I do it that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I assume you mean adding mesh? Because if you mount it to the existing mesh, you won't be able to open/close it the standard way...


Yes, I mean to add mesh


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Gigabyte H87N-WIFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI H87I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? I want the one that's going to last longer. Gigabyte has DualBIOS in case the first BIOS chip somehow fails, but MSI has their "military-grade" VRMs and caps. They both have great placement of connectors, and CPU socket placement isn't an issue because I'm going to be using the stock HSF. Warranty is the same for both boards as well.
> Suggestions?


are they really military grade VRMs or is it gonna catch fire like my last MSI intel board?


----------



## funfortehfun

At this point I'm just waiting for Haswell i3s to come out. Whichever one comes first through Micro Center's doors is what I'll go with. 

Probably going with Gigabyte though. DualBIOS seems pretty fail-proof.


----------



## hammertime850

I would like to enter the club:





The h90 is a perfect fit. I had to make a custom bracket to attach it. all it is an aluminum piece that I just bent and grinded down. Currently I have it blowing out as it lowered my gpu temps by like 6C.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> I would like to enter the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The h90 is a perfect fit. I had to make a custom bracket to attach it. all it is an aluminum piece that I just bent and grinded down. Currently I have it blowing out as it lowered my gpu temps by like 6C.


how much does it weigh?


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how much does it weigh?


~19 lbs.

I stepped on a scale with it, then without it. so it might be off.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> I would like to enter the club:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The h90 is a perfect fit. I had to make a custom bracket to attach it. all it is an aluminum piece that I just bent and grinded down. Currently I have it blowing out as it lowered my gpu temps by like 6C.


Nice build.


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice build.


Thanks, its a fun little guy. I was originally planning on making a little lan box (SG05) and then having my 800d for a main pc. I split down the middle and made this out of my old build. As of right now the 690 plays everything fine at my res. I got a small overclock (+100mhz core, +500 mem) going on it. , first NVidia card since my gts 250. so far so good.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Can anyone help me on H87. I've been researching boards and came across the.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157386 Bord by asrock

I don't wanna overclock too much and my just got real tight but I can still upgrade. I was thinking that plus a 4570.

The atx H87 boards seem nice so how are the it's boards

For get it

Newegg has a combo with that CPU with the MSI board for onl $8 more


----------



## Milestailsprowe

OK but due to changes in money. My new budget for my upgrade means no impact. So I'm going black and blue with this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1392907&PrimaryItem=N82E16813130696

Any reason why I shouldn't


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> OK but due to changes in money. My new budget for my upgrade means no impact. So I'm going black and blue with this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1392907&PrimaryItem=N82E16813130696
> 
> Any reason why I shouldn't


Lock CPU Voltage, Get the ASRock board or the gold/black Asus board.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Lock CPU Voltage, Get the ASRock board or the gold/black Asus board.


Lock CPU Voltage? Why is that a issue? I dont plan to overclock


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Lock CPU Voltage? Why is that a issue? I dont plan to overclock


If you had no plans to overclock than you didnt need the Impact. Just get an H77 board and save yourself some more cash then.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> If you had no plans to overclock than you didnt need the Impact. Just get an H77 board and save yourself some more cash then.


The combo with the CPU is only $8 more expensive then the CPU with the H87 board and the H86 would save me some more dough but hey my budget is $300ish


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> The combo with the CPU is only $8 more expensive then the CPU with the H87 board and the H86 would save me some more dough but hey my budget is $300ish


alright well then get the MSI board, I have no experience with them but they look similar to the Gigabyte boards.


----------



## speedytech7

Hello everyone, I just finished my M-ITX build in a Bitfenix Prodigy (got it for free). I am going to save all of you the grief of having to bear the sight of another prodigy (I've learned OCN is not kind to the Prodigy, although many people have them) and not post any pics. I love seeing all the great tiny builds in this thread, keep them up. If I could find another M-ITX case that comfortably fit a 240mm rad I'd probably switch my case up (love the tight look of the smaller cases).

My Specs:
Intel Core i7-3770k (OC'd to 4.1Ghz)
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Corsair Vengeance 16gb
EVGA GeForce GTX 780
Samsung 840 Pro 128gb
Seagate 1tb
Swiftech H220 with 2x Noctua NF-F12
Corsair AX850 Gold

Bye everyone


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> Thanks, its a fun little guy. I was originally planning on making a little lan box (SG05) and then having my 800d for a main pc. I split down the middle and made this out of my old build. As of right now the 690 plays everything fine at my res. I got a small overclock (+100mhz core, +500 mem) going on it. , first NVidia card since my gts 250. so far so good.


I'm thinking of getting the SG05 myself. I revised my wife's ATX build to a ITX build with the black SG05. For the price, it can't be beat. I'm thinking of getting the white one. Enjoy that 690, it's still a beast of a card.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Heres mine. Not sure if it is beastly enough though


NICE! also your USB 3 cable isn't plugged in all the way.


----------



## tigim101

What are your opinions on the Lian-Li PC-Q08 vs SG07? I was going to do an sg05 build but the SFX PSU is a little too loud, (my brother has one that I built for him and it's pretty loud, the rest of his components are silent so I know its the PSU) so I wanted to go ATX PSU. My main concern is noise, with the Lian li I can choose the PSU, but SPCR said the ATX PSU in the sg07 was pretty good noise wise. Im going to be putting a Xeon 1230 v2 with an h77 gigabyte wifi itx board, 1 ssd and 1 hdd, and ill be getting a gtx 770 in the future.


----------



## TaylorBosse

I just finished a build in a PC-Q08 (4770K,GTX670,Gigabyte Z87 ITX, and Silverstone 650W PSU).

I must say that it runs a little loud. Of course the usual suspects are to blame (Stock Intel CPU Cooler and Blower fan GPU)..

All in all though, I couldnt find a cleaner looking case to stare at all day since I have the case right next to my monitors.

Thinking about ordering a 140mm Green LED fan for front intake though, I have 2 120mm Green LED's on my PC-A04 and it looks killer.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> I just finished a build in a PC-Q08 (4770K,GTX670,Gigabyte Z87 ITX, and Silverstone 650W PSU).
> 
> I must say that it runs a little loud. Of course the usual suspects are to blame (Stock Intel CPU Cooler and Blower fan GPU)..
> 
> All in all though, I couldnt find a cleaner looking case to stare at all day since I have the case right next to my monitors.
> 
> Thinking about ordering a 140mm Green LED fan for front intake though, I have 2 120mm Green LED's on my PC-A04 and it looks killer.


Q08 is a great case minus some obvious flaws, ie cpu cooler restriction.

If you're having problems with noise why not invest in a higher performance 140mm for the front like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608017

that way you can manually turn down your fan on your gpu since you'll be pushing a lot more air through. Also it might get a little warm if you dont do some pretty hefty cable management in the Q08.

You can even fit a AIO water cooling system into them like an h60 if you really wanted to cut some noise down. Or look into some low profile coolers. Like this guy

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en


----------



## TaylorBosse

I had an H60 But the 24 Pin gets in the way with the Gigabyte board...

I ordered the ASRock but it was DOA and I was too impatient to wait for another one in the mail so I just went to local microcenter and picked up the gigabyte


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> What are your opinions on the Lian-Li PC-Q08 vs SG07? I was going to do an sg05 build but the SFX PSU is a little too loud, (my brother has one that I built for him and it's pretty loud, the rest of his components are silent so I know its the PSU) so I wanted to go ATX PSU. My main concern is noise, with the Lian li I can choose the PSU, but SPCR said the ATX PSU in the sg07 was pretty good noise wise. Im going to be putting a Xeon 1230 v2 with an h77 gigabyte wifi itx board, 1 ssd and 1 hdd, and ill be getting a gtx 770 in the future.


I know you like those choices but if I were you I would go with a CoolerMaster Elite 120 advanced. It allows for full ATX PSU as opposed to the sg07. It's not good for overclocking but the parts you want aren't overclocking anyways. CM 120 advanced is quiet if you take out the 80mm that you probably will not need anyways. Best thing is it's $40.00 (it goes on sale a lot) compared to the PCQ08. 13mcm0CsGmg[/MEDIA] Cooler Master 130 should be out very soon and should retail for around $50.00. If you can wait I'd do that as it has some really cool options.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does anyone think its possible to fit a Evga ACX 770gtx in a SG05


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> I would like to enter the club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The h90 is a perfect fit. I had to make a custom bracket to attach it. all it is an aluminum piece that I just bent and grinded down. Currently I have it blowing out as it lowered my gpu temps by like 6C.


i wonder how thick are those aluminum bracket and where did you got it? i'm thinking about doing the same but with h110. my biggest problem is about drilling more holes on top of the case, i don't think i can do it properly.

this is my current setup:


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> Does anyone think its possible to fit a Evga ACX 770gtx in a SG05


The cooler is 10" long, so it should be possible.

Hooray, post 2000/rep 100!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The cooler is 10" long, so it should be possible.
> 
> Hooray, post 2000/rep 100!


That's just creepy even. I almost don't want to mess up your fung shuei with rep for the advice. Almost...

Boom!


----------



## gist901

Might as well contribute my build to this thread

Silverstone SG08
Asus P8Z77-I
8GB Crosair Vengeance Low Profile Memory
i5- 3570K @ 4.2Ghz (Temps @ Idle = 30/35C | Temps @ Load = 55/60C)
Gigabyte GTX 670 (Temps @ Idle = 40/45C | Temps @ Load = 60/70C)
640GB Caviar Black
256 Samsung 840 SSD / 128GB Crucial SSD
Dual Dell 24 (u2412m)
CM Stealth Keyboard Red Cherry MX Switches / G500
Windows 7 Professional x64


----------



## ghostrider85

^ doesn't your gpu get too hot?


----------



## gist901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ^ doesn't your gpu get too hot?


No it actually stays relatively cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gist901*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 (Temps @ Idle = 40/45C | Temps @ Load = 60/70C)


I originally had had the EVGA GTX 670 and that ran hot. Under load that ran about 85/90C and was as loud as a jet turbine. This card stays very cool and relatively quiet at the same time. I am extremely happy with this card.


----------



## andydviking

GPU is probably going to be cool with non-reference cooler pulling outside air from right at the side of the case. His CPU cooler was a smart choice too blowing air down on all his components.

I had to get a reference design GPU cause I felt that without being able to get a big down blowing cooler that a non-reference might heat my other components.

Nice build Gist901!


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i wonder how thick are those aluminum bracket and where did you got it? i'm thinking about doing the same but with h110. my biggest problem is about drilling more holes on top of the case, i don't think i can do it properly.
> 
> this is my current setup:


The aluminum I bought form Loes for like $6 and I just used a dewalt drill, I got sheet metal screws (the silver ones) and just used the black screws to hold the radiator on. you have to predrill the holes if you didn't know.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gist901*
> 
> Might as well contribute my build to this thread
> 
> Silverstone SG08
> Asus P8Z77-I
> 8GB Crosair Vengeance Low Profile Memory
> i5- 3570K @ 4.2Ghz (Temps @ Idle = 30/35C | Temps @ Load = 55/60C)
> Gigabyte GTX 670 (Temps @ Idle = 40/45C | Temps @ Load = 60/70C)
> 640GB Caviar Black
> 256 Samsung 840 SSD / 128GB Crucial SSD
> Dual Dell 24 (u2412m)
> CM Stealth Keyboard Red Cherry MX Switches / G500
> Windows 7 Professional x64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat noctua cooler.


----------



## NamesLucky

Still building it, but will this count to join the mini itx gamer pc club?

4770k cooled by H100i
Asrock z87e-itx
GTX 780 HOF Edition
840 Pro 128GB SSD
2Tb WD
16Gb 1833Mhz Corsair Vengeance
4x 4" cold cathodes

Modded Waring Pro 4 Slice Toaster for case.

MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1614523/width/350/height/700[/IMG]

So far everything fits in the unusually large toaster except the 2Tb storage drive. It will likely go under the toaster. Motherboard/video card ports are located on side of toaster, as you can see the monitor, mouse and keyboard plugged in. Wires are horrible right now, and will need some organizing, but will post more inside pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## eqwoody

Fixed pic for you


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Still building it, but will this count to join the mini itx gamer pc club?
> 
> 4770k cooled by H100i
> Asrock z87e-itx
> GTX 780 HOF Edition
> 840 Pro 128GB SSD
> 2Tb WD
> 16Gb 1833Mhz Corsair Vengeance
> 4x 4" cold cathodes
> 
> Modded Waring Pro 4 Slice Toaster for case.
> 
> 
> 
> So far everything fits in the unusually large toaster except the 2Tb storage drive. It will likely go under the toaster. Motherboard/video card ports are located on side of toaster, as you can see the monitor, mouse and keyboard plugged in. Wires are horrible right now, and will need some organizing, but will post more inside pics if anyone is interested.


fixed it for ya, and yes yes yes!


----------



## NamesLucky

Thanks for fixing it guys. I hope to finish it by tomorrow night. Everything is in and running, but it definitely needs some TLC in the wire management and exterior aesthetics. The toaster's about 12"x12"x9"if anyone wanted to know, it's a pretty big toaster.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Well got my New Board today and liking the performance boost.

Got a 3570k for $145 and a MSI Z77IA for $100. Well under the Z87 board with K I was gonna get.

I learn that you can grab a nice cool 4.0 ghz overclock on a NHL9i but I pushed it to 4.2 which has me board around 100C load. I have a NH -L12 coming Thursday so I should be fine.

Now all thats left is to wait to see what Radeon drops or I grab the 760 GTX 4gb or 770 gtx 4gb


----------



## golfergolfer

Hmm I finished my build a little while ago but I think I forgot to post it here







Well here it is now


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Where are the Harddrives?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Where are the Harddrives?


SSD's are under the GPU.


----------



## golfergolfer

There is a HDD and SSD under the GPU


*Cables are now sleeved*

EDIT: oh many that eqwoody is a ninja


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> There is a HDD and SSD under the GPU
> 
> 
> *Cables are now sleeved*
> 
> EDIT: oh many that eqwoody is a ninja


=D

Looks great by the way. I'm a bit sad that Dwood couldnt come through with my case for me. But I'm glad you were one of the lucky ones to get one that wasnt damage.


----------



## golfergolfer

Thanks! I am happy with how it turned out and everything and I am even more happy that my case didnt get damaged at all! That said Dwood is not part of the production any more and people 20-45 or something still dont have their case. It is quite something the amount of work SLE is putting into it now but he has new fabricators all lined up and might be doing another production run so there is still a chance to get one. But on a side note I have sent Dwood TONS of PMs because he didnt send me everything that I ordered







still no reply about 2 months or so later lol


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Thanks! I am happy with how it turned out and everything and I am even more happy that my case didnt get damaged at all! That said Dwood is not part of the production any more and people 20-45 or something still dont have their case. It is quite something the amount of work SLE is putting into it now but he has new fabricators all lined up and might be doing another production run so there is still a chance to get one. But on a side note I have sent Dwood TONS of PMs because he didnt send me everything that I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still no reply about 2 months or so later lol


Yeah my case was a custom version of the splash. A few things changed here and there so I wasn't looking to get an original splash. I wont get to into it, took almost 3 months to get my money back and got a Cubitek Mini Cube and I'm pretty happy (kinda) with it.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Yeah my case was a custom version of the splash. A few things changed here and there so I wasn't looking to get an original splash. I wont get to into it, took almost 3 months to get my money back and got a Cubitek Mini Cube and I'm pretty happy (kinda) with it.


Yea I think I recall the changes you wanted, too bad it didnt work out







I was so close to buying a Cubitek Mini Cube my self lol


----------



## NamesLucky

A few more pictures of the toaster pc. Almost done, want to clean up the molding around the motherboard/GPU inputs. H100i coming out the back is a necessary evil. GPU temp is surprisingly good for how cramped it is. Black "Bagel" button is power, Red "Defrost" button is reset.





Any suggestions? This is my first custom case, and first mini-itx build.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Does it still heat bread?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Does it still heat bread?


If I lay it over my exhaust fans you bet your ass it does lol.


----------



## ghostrider85

Will it blend?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Will it blend?


Found its weakness, no blending action.


----------



## Fletcherea

Can't decide what I want to do here. I really need some(not asking for giant amounts, just some would be nice=) air moving, and my 1'st lame brain idea was to do something like this



Just cutting and fitting a vented bay cover in there, which would be my tiny exhaust, orrrr



Scrap the internal idea all together and just mount it on top and feed the block through a hole I'd cut into the rear 80mm fan mounting area(pro paint skills right right?).
Dunno what I want to do yet


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Can't decide what I want to do here. I really need some(not asking for giant amounts, just some would be nice=) air moving, and my 1'st lame brain idea was to do something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Just cutting and fitting a vented bay cover in there, which would be my tiny exhaust, orrrr
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap the internal idea all together and just mount it on top and feed the block through a hole I'd cut into the rear 80mm fan mounting area(pro paint skills right right?).
> Dunno what I want to do yet


I'd get something like this and cut the front out.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13706/ffa-64/Phobya_Dual_240_Radiator_Grill_-_Bricky_-_Silver.html?gclid=CPrHq46tiLkCFcYF4godM0oAcQ

Easy to paint it a black to match. Tons of airflow. I have a similar front grill I'm going to do to mine soon I think.


----------



## a pet rock

Did... did you just screw your rad flat against a solid panel? Is that what I'm looking at?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Why didnt you get a Air Cooler? A low profile tower is what you needed.


----------



## WOD35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Did... did you just screw your rad flat against a solid panel? Is that what I'm looking at?


yes but he intended to cut and fit a small slot with dust cover lawl


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Did... did you just screw your rad flat against a solid panel? Is that what I'm looking at?


It looks like it's just free floating right now. It's not a bad idea to mount the 120 up there. I think the dust filter idea thing is a bad idea. I'd do a whole front grill.


----------



## WOD35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> It looks like it's just free floating right now. It's not a bad idea to mount the 120 up there. I think the dust filter idea thing is a bad idea. I'd do a whole front grill.


not "up" there, it's not where the box is, it's at the front of the case, inside the case, against the front panel


----------



## Fletcherea

It fits nice and snug underneath the the top of the panel controller, and have it shimmed at the bottom so its not scraping metal on metal. with about a quarter inch of a gap between the rad and the front panel.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOD35*
> 
> not "up" there, it's not where the box is, it's at the front of the case, inside the case, against the front panel


I mean up in the front. It's not mounting to the case right now. I have the same case and the front edges are rounded. You can see that the bottom of the cooler is resting against the fan in the bottom. He's probably just playing with placement of it right now. I highly doubt he's stupid enough to mount it to the front without cutting it out.









Also there are no holes cut in the front panel so there is no way he could have mounted it anyways.


----------



## Fletcherea

I really think that the bay panel might be enough lol, I mean look at this...I've already got tons more flow than that already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOD35*
> 
> not "up" there, it's not where the box is, it's at the front of the case, inside the case, against the front panel


The box pic would be my 2nd option I'm thinking about, just mounting it where the box is, externally.

Just enough space so the fan doesn't mess with the gpu as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I'd get something like this and cut the front out.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13706/ffa-64/Phobya_Dual_240_Radiator_Grill_-_Bricky_-_Silver.html?gclid=CPrHq46tiLkCFcYF4godM0oAcQ
> 
> Easy to paint it a black to match. Tons of airflow. I have a similar front grill I'm going to do to mine soon I think.


Yeah, I saw some of them there, they already have powder coated black ones too. That would save painting, and having perfect cuts as well where the trim of the grills are rather wide


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Can't decide what I want to do here. I really need some(not asking for giant amounts, just some would be nice=) air moving, and my 1'st lame brain idea was to do something like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cutting and fitting a vented bay cover in there, which would be my tiny exhaust, orrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap the internal idea all together and just mount it on top and feed the block through a hole I'd cut into the rear 80mm fan mounting area(pro paint skills right right?).
> Dunno what I want to do yet


I kinda wanted to get one of these... but it would be too expensive for my liking.


----------



## blooder11181

going to upgrade my sig rig cpu to core 2 duo e4700


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> going to upgrade my sig rig cpu to core 2 duo e4700


Thats a Upgrade?


----------



## Phelan

i5 3550S, Asrock B75, 2x4 GB Gskill 1600 MHz, Corsair H70 core with 1 Swiftech Helix fan, Galaxy gtx 560 ti, XFX 750w non-modular, with shortened and sleeved cables (removed unnecessary cables), and 3.5" 7200 rpm HDD. Built this for a friend of mine.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> i5 3550S, Asrock B75, 2x4 GB Gskill 1600 MHz, Corsair H70 core with 1 Swiftech Helix fan, Galaxy gtx 560 ti, XFX 750w non-modular, with shortened and sleeved cables (removed unnecessary cables), and 3.5" 7200 rpm HDD. Built this for a friend of mine.


what distance do you have under the psu?

im looking into this case but cant decide if i want to go with a closed loop water cooler or a good slim air cooler


----------



## Ribozyme

Hell everyone. I have a node 304 and while I love the design I finding myself wanting to go smaller still. I will have to change cpu cooler (NH-D14 now) and GPU(already sold). I am thinking of the asus 760 which is a pretty small card no? What cases are smaller and equally stilish like the node 304?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Thats a Upgrade?


well yes.

1.86ghz vs 2.6ghz


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hell everyone. I have a node 304 and while I love the design I finding myself wanting to go smaller still. I will have to change cpu cooler (NH-D14 now) and GPU(already sold). I am thinking of the asus 760 which is a pretty small card no? What cases are smaller and equally stilish like the node 304?


Cases are anything in the Sugo Series, Cooler Master 130 and a few others.

The smallest is the Sug05 and the 760 gtx by asus is a custom PCB making it 8.5 inchs so yeah its small
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> well yes.
> 
> 1.86ghz vs 2.6ghz


Could you not come across any newer hardware or is this for a specialty computer not your personal machine?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> well yes.
> 
> 1.86ghz vs 2.6ghz


way better chips for cheaper on ocn marketplace and ebay.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> what distance do you have under the psu?
> 
> im looking into this case but cant decide if i want to go with a closed loop water cooler or a good slim air cooler


First, if you want an optical, you can't go CLC unless you turn it sideways and have an extremely short GPU (under 7"). My friend will be using an internal dvd burner externally with a SATA-USB 3.0 adapter. Second, I modded a full size ATX PSU in (because I already had it), whereas originally it uses an SFX PSU, and I have a 3.5" HDD right underneath it, so the room I have is atypical. That being said, about ~2.5" from the HDD, ~3" from the PSU.


----------



## terence52

I would like to add myself in.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Cases are anything in the Sugo Series, Cooler Master 130 and a few others.
> 
> The smallest is the Sug05 and the 760 gtx by asus is a custom PCB making it 8.5 inchs so yeah its small


I'll check out the Sugos. Could you elaborate on the few others? Thanks in advance.


----------



## terence52

Sliverstone FT03 Mini is one as well though it's a little big.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Sliverstone FT03 Mini is one as well though it's a little big.


Yes I love the case but like you said it is still kind of big. Checked out the Sugos, they look rather cheap.. Love the formfactor though.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hell everyone. I have a node 304 and while I love the design I finding myself wanting to go smaller still. I will have to change cpu cooler (NH-D14 now) and GPU(already sold). I am thinking of the asus 760 which is a pretty small card no? What cases are smaller and equally stilish like the node 304?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1417529/indiegogo-ncase-m1-campaign-is-now-live


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Could you not come across any newer hardware or is this for a specialty computer not your personal machine?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> way better chips for cheaper on ocn marketplace and ebay.


for 25€ its a steal
http://valid.canardpc.com/28j0np
core 2 duo e 6300 vs core 2 duo e4700
o 3dmark 11 cpu test 1 i get 2~3 more fps
in bo2 more 5-10fps
its for my sig rig but it doesn't support 45nm cpu


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417529/indiegogo-ncase-m1-campaign-is-now-live


Is it smaller than the Node? Looks gorgeous and 3 slots for mITX!! But way to expensive


----------



## funfortehfun

Looks to be about 12.6L, while the Node weighs in at 19.6L. It appears to be sold out though.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Looks to be about 12.6L, while the Node weighs in at 19.6L. It appears to be sold out though.


Too bad. Anything else around that format available? Now if Lian Li would start to manufacture it for a decent price


----------



## funfortehfun

Lian Li has a copy on the way, the PC-Q35:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1417529/indiegogo-ncase-m1-campaign-is-now-live/40#post_20588893


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I'll check out the Sugos. Could you elaborate on the few others? Thanks in advance.


FT03 mini I had it but the its abit tough to work with it

Alot of people like the prodigy but its the size of a damn Matx case

Alot of Lian Li cases

LIAN LI PC-Q07B
LIAN LI PC-Q27B
LIAN LI PC-Q03B
LIAN LI PC-Q08B

or the luxuriousness of the LIAN LI PC-CK101L

Outside of that there is the budget friendly Rosewill RS-MI-01


----------



## shaukj0n3s

I have a matx corsair 350d maximus v gene 3770k and 2 660ti 3gb 32gb ram add me


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Looks to be about 12.6L, while the Node weighs in at 19.6L. It appears to be sold out though.


All the cases on Indiegogo are gone, but orders are still being taken directly through the website: http://www.ncases.com/


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Lian Li has a copy on the way, the PC-Q35:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417529/indiegogo-ncase-m1-campaign-is-now-live/40#post_20588893


Hmm just a bad clone it seems


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Looks to be about 12.6L, while the Node weighs in at 19.6L. It appears to be sold out though.


yopu can still purchase the ncase m1 at their website.
http://www.ncases.com/


----------



## Phelan

I changed something today...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Today I got started on the custom paint. Took the card apart- the gpu cooler is a somewhat crappy design aluminum heatsink with a non-smooth mating surface, so I lapped the surface a little bit for better contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I painted the shroud white and the fans red, to match the colors and theme of the build, and so the fans have more contrast and show up through the mesh in the top panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> With cover
> 
> 
> Still work to be done, but for another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> First, if you want an optical, you can't go CLC unless you turn it sideways and have an extremely short GPU (under 7"). My friend will be using an internal dvd burner externally with a SATA-USB 3.0 adapter. Second, I modded a full size ATX PSU in (because I already had it), whereas originally it uses an SFX PSU, and I have a 3.5" HDD right underneath it, so the room I have is atypical. That being said, about ~2.5" from the HDD, ~3" from the PSU.


Thanks,

i wouldnt use an optical drive but my GPU is 9.5" long so i guess i couldnt use CLC.

i already have an ATX psu so was hoping i could use that as i would need to buy a Mobo.

i really cant decide on which case to get. really i want as small as possible and the SG05 fits that bill.

originally i wanted the Parvum S1.0 as all my current bits fit in there but its alot for just a case alone at £139

the other option i have is wait for their ITX case which will be out soon or go for something like the Prodigy-M as all my current bits fit in there too.

if i go prodigy then i will have neough left in my budget for an ssd too.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> i wouldnt use an optical drive but my GPU is 9.5" long so i guess i couldnt use CLC.
> 
> i already have an ATX psu so was hoping i could use that as i would need to buy a Mobo.
> 
> i really cant decide on which case to get. really i want as small as possible and the SG05 fits that bill.
> 
> originally i wanted the Parvum S1.0 as all my current bits fit in there but its alot for just a case alone at £139
> 
> the other option i have is wait for their ITX case which will be out soon or go for something like the Prodigy-M
> as all my current bits fit in there too.
> 
> if i go prodigy then i will have neough left in my budget for an ssd too.


You can fit a CLC with any GPU in the sg05, you just have to have the tubes coming out the top or the bottom of the rad instead of the sides. I was just saying that you can't fit a clc with an optical unlesa the rad is turned sideways. In other words, youcan fit any two of the 3 (with the third being a long GPU).


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> You can fit a CLC with any GPU in the sg05, you just have to have the tubes coming out the top or the bottom of the rad instead of the sides. I was just saying that you can't fit a clc with an optical unlesa the rad is turned sideways. In other words, youcan fit any two of the 3 (with the third being a long GPU).


ahh i see.

might go this route then.

but using an ATX psu, what is the distance i have underneath for an air cooler?


----------



## Ribozyme

Would the asus dc 2 780 fit in the node 304? It is one big ass card. Length wise it should just fit, but height is also bigger than standard 2 slot. Anyone has this combination?


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Would the asus dc 2 780 fit in the node 304? It is one big ass card. Length wise it should just fit, but height is also bigger than standard 2 slot. Anyone has this combination?


I was actually just looking at that this morning. The Asus GTX 780 DC2 OC is 145mm tall. The case supports CPU coolers up to 165mm tall, so I don't think height will be an issue. If you look at a shot of the Node 304 from the back, you'll see it has quite a bit of clearance on top of what is required for a standard profile PCI card.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadicalHelix*
> 
> I was actually just looking at that this morning. The Asus GTX 780 DC2 OC is 145mm tall. The case supports CPU coolers up to 165mm tall, so I don't think height will be an issue. If you look at a shot of the Node 304 from the back, you'll see it has quite a bit of clearance on top of what is required for a standard profile PCI card.


Cool. Then I might go for it. The 400w PSU that I have is a bit bold though







but it ran crysis 3 on a 680 overclocked with a 3770k fine and the max power draw from the wall was between 240-280watt total system. So seeing that the 780 uses about 30watts extra, I should be fine.

I see that you have the new asus impact board, how are you liking it?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

I am planning on buying a new board and I need help selecting one, requirements are:

-Must be MATX

-Must have the ability to SLI @ x8/x8

-Must be a Z77 board

-Must have decent OC capabilities, I would like to reach 4.6-4.7 GHz (currently running at this on a P8Z77-i)

-Of course, good quality


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I am planning on buying a new board and I need help selecting one, requirements are:
> 
> -Must be MATX
> 
> -Must have the ability to SLI @ x8/x8
> 
> -Must be a Z77 board
> 
> -Must have decent OC capabilities, I would like to reach 4.6-4.7 GHz (currently running at this on a P8Z77-i)
> 
> -Of course, good quality


Asus Maximus V gene


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> ahh i see.
> 
> might go this route then.
> 
> but using an ATX psu, what is the distance i have underneath for an air cooler?


The case only has mounts for an SFX PSU, so you will have to make at least 2 cuts and drill holes to mount an ATX PSU, and you will HAVE to shorten the wires on it and prune the unneeded ones, as there's not enough room to stuff a bunch of wires. That being said, about 3" if you don't have the HDD wedged in there. Which brings up another point- use 2.5" drives if at all possible. The 3.5" barely fits and blocks a lot of. Air flow. A 2.5" drive can fit under the rad of a CLC.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The case only has mounts for an SFX PSU, so you will have to make at least 2 cuts and drill holes to mount an ATX PSU, and you will HAVE to shorten the wires on it and prune the unneeded ones, as there's not enough room to stuff a bunch of wires. That being said, about 3" if you don't have the HDD wedged in there. Which brings up another point- use 2.5" drives if at all possible. The 3.5" barely fits and blocks a lot of. Air flow. A 2.5" drive can fit under the rad of a CLC.


thats not so great news. I knew it only has mounts for SFX but alot of folks have fitted ATX ones. i think i might be better off looking for something slightly larger. (i was hoping not to go quite as big as the prodigy)

time for a rethink.

thanks for all the advice though, should see me alot more around these parts. i will get a little log going once the case is decided.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Asus Maximus V gene


+1. Had a Max V Gene that held my 2550K at 5.1 GHz. Great boards.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Can the Maximus run 2 cards? The slots look really close together

Edit: *Maximus*


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Can the run 2 cards? The slots look really close together


Any M-ATX board is gonna have the cards stacked, the MVG is no different.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Cool. Then I might go for it. The 400w PSU that I have is a bit bold though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it ran crysis 3 on a 680 overclocked with a 3770k fine and the max power draw from the wall was between 240-280watt total system. So seeing that the 780 uses about 30watts extra, I should be fine.
> 
> I see that you have the new asus impact board, how are you liking it?


It's a proposed rig









The Impact isn't being delivered until this afternoon. I'm looking forward to putting everything together finally; had everything else sitting around for the better part of a month.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Any M-ATX board is gonna have the cards stacked, the MVG is no different.


Boards like the asrock extreme 4m and the gigabyte sniper m3 have the slots spaced out wayyyy more. I guess I will be going with the maximus or maybe a rampage v gene (if they release one). I'm sorta angry at asus though. I tried to update my bios and it kept giving me a "security verification failed" error which I still get to this day. Their support team quit the chat half way through and I was only offered "We are looking into this, one moment please," as a response. Granted I have been very pleased with everything else besides their support and software reliability. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Boards like the asrcok extreme 4m and the gigabyte sniper m3 have the slots spaced out wayyyy more. I guess I will be going with the maximus or maybe a rampage v gene (if they release one). I'm sorta angry at asus though. I tried to update my bios and it kept giving me a "security verification failed" error which I still get to this day. Their support team quit the chat half way through and I was only offered "We are looking into this, one moment please," as a response. Granted I have been very pleased with everything else besides their support and software reliability. Thanks for the help.


Does your case have 5 slots? Most M-ATX cases have 4, so a board that puts an extra slot between the cards won't fit in those cases (pun intended), as most cards are at least 2 slots.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Does your case have 5 slots? Most M-ATX cases have 4, so a board that puts an extra slot between the cards won't fit in those cases (pun intended), as most cards are at least 2 slots.


Welllllll...Thanks for pointing that out. I went and re-watched the video I saw the board in (Linus building a beastly SG09 rig) and I noticed he put the 2nd gpu in the 2nd slot from the top. I guess I will be going with the Maximus after all.


----------



## R4WBIT

I'm having trouble deciding which one of these itx boards I should use. Should I go with the Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI, the MSI Z87I or is it worth to save a little money and get the Asus Z87i Pro board?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4WBIT*
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding which one of these itx boards I should use. Should I go with the Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI, the MSI Z87I or is it worth to save a little money and get the Asus Z87i Pro board?


This isn't really helpful, but I'm satisfied with the performance of the P8Z77-i (The Z87i's predecessor). I can't say much about the other guys, but I can't imagine a better mini-itx board (perhaps the Maximus VI Impact?). In case it matters to you, I have a 3770k OC'd to 4.7GHz using that board. Only problem I have with the board is this strange "security verification failed" error I get when I try to update my bios. Customer support was not helpful when asked about what the problem may be. Googling it seems to imply that it is a fairly rare occurrence, but one that has no solution besides downloading a modded bios which can bypass the security verification or purchasing a new bios chip from asus. It is definitely the most feature rich board from the ones you mentioned. I would suggest reading into the asrock z87 itx which is currently on sale for 149 (fro me at least).


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Finally got the new system up and running


----------



## Mr Mari0o

This is my little monster mini-itx. Crammed the hell out of it, but i think it came out good


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> This is my little monster mini-itx. Crammed the hell out of it, but i think it came out good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Totally love it.


----------



## WOD35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> 
> ]


I have the same Hampton Bay ceiling fan remote control! A few times I've thought about busting it open and hooking it to an Arduino or Gertboard so I could control it with my phone, or hook all the fans in the house up and control from teh intarwebz to flip everyones lids n make em think it's poltergeist


----------



## MillerLite1314

I've been tracking this thread and had a question. I am cutting my CM 690 to SFF and I am trying to decide between mITX and mATX. I have dual 660's right now and love them but am willing to go single card (GTX 770) if I must. I have my sights set on either the Impact or extreme-4 matx. recommendations? I will be switching from AMD for this mod/upgrade.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I've been tracking this thread and had a question. I am cutting my CM 690 to SFF and I am trying to decide between mITX and mATX. I have dual 660's right now and love them but am willing to go single card (GTX 770) if I must. I have my sights set on either the Impact or extreme-4 matx. recommendations? I will be switching from AMD for this mod/upgrade.


Are you cutting height and length? Or just height?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Are you cutting height and length? Or just height?


mostly height but I plan on doing some length. I'm cutting the total volume by half. one set of measurements I have are 17x8.4x11.5 but I'm tempted to go smaller. I'm doing sketches in Sketchup right now. if I go shorter I'll reposition the motherboard tray and move the psu behind it and redo the back panel. the left side panel will be all acrylic to show off the interior goodies.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> mostly height but I plan on doing some length. I'm cutting the total volume by half. one set of measurements I have are 17x8.4x11.5 but I'm tempted to go smaller. I'm doing sketches in Sketchup right now. if I go shorter I'll reposition the motherboard tray and move the psu behind it and redo the back panel. the left side panel will be all acrylic to show off the interior goodies.


Watercooling? Just curious. My custom case is similar at 18.25x8.75x11 without the plastic trim, but it is stuffed with watercooling gear and other goodies.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Watercooling? Just curious. My custom case is similar at 18.25x8.75x11 without the plastic trim, but it is stuffed with watercooling gear and other goodies.


just a simple H80i. I'm a full time student vet right now so my build is budgeted until I find a job then I may do full W/C later on. the cards will stay on air but the case will still have room for a 240 . those measurements are frame without trim.


----------



## lvlrdka22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> This is my little monster mini-itx. *Crammed the hell out of it*, but i think it came out good


It's been posted in the water cooling gallery before, but I heard you like cramming







. Still room for a GPU with water block (just need to rotate the Apogee Drive due to stupidity on my part when first mounting, then laziness, and reroute the tubing) and a 120mm radiator on top.
PSU wasn't in there yet, but if it was, the prettier parts would have been blocked. The case feet has also been changed since then. I also added a PCI slot fan controller.


----------



## eqwoody

Was gonna say with the feet just spray them with some black plastidip and they'd look fine. but you replaced.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lvlrdka22*
> 
> It's been posted in the water cooling gallery before, but I heard you like cramming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still room for a GPU with water block (just need to rotate the Apogee Drive due to stupidity on my part when first mounting, then laziness, and reroute the tubing) and a 120mm radiator on top.
> PSU wasn't in there yet, but if it was, the prettier parts would have been blocked. The case feet has also been changed since then. I also added a PCI slot fan controller.


LOL looks like that bottom rad with fans have about 1mm of clearance....


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Totally love it.


thank you =]


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> This is my little monster mini-itx. Crammed the hell out of it, but i think it came out good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Has an aggressive look. Well done.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Has an aggressive look. Well done.


Thanks, that's the look I was looking for xD


----------



## HPE1000

It really does look amazing, good job!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It really does look amazing, good job!


Thank you


----------



## Shaitan

So, I just picked up a Node 304, MSI Z77IA-E53, and H60i to finally downsize one of my machines. Now I need to decide if I am going to do my main rig or my minecraft server. My main rig is currently in a 350D and the server is in an R4 (I need to update my sig).

Also, if anyone is interested, the Node 304 is on sale at Newegg for $54.99 at the moment

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027&Tpk=node%20304


----------



## HPE1000

That is an amazing price for the node


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is an amazing price for the node


Yeah, I've been wanting to take the leap for awhile and I couldn't pass on that price!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Yeah, I've been wanting to take the leap for awhile and I couldn't pass on that price!


I got it for around 60 I think, I would have happily paid 100 for this case.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> So, I just picked up a Node 304, MSI Z77IA-E53, and H60i to finally downsize one of my machines. Now I need to decide if I am going to do my main rig or my minecraft server. My main rig is currently in a 350D and the server is in an R4 (I need to update my sig).
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested, the Node 304 is on sale at Newegg for $54.99 at the moment
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027&Tpk=node%20304


I would downsize the main rig. My reasoning behind this is that the server will (probably) be running most of the time, therefore a silence optimized case such as the R4 is a perfect fit.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I would downsize the main rig. My reasoning behind this is that the server will (probably) be running most of the time, therefore a silence optimized case such as the R4 is a perfect fit.


This was my original line of thinking, however downsizing the server allows me to place it in another location that will keep it out of the way. I have a few days to think about it, I'll post some pictures either way it turns out.


----------



## lvlrdka22

Another option is to downsize whichever is larger







. Then comes convenience (whichever is easier, unless you're one of those people who like to tackle the harder one first).


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lvlrdka22*
> 
> Another option is to downsize whichever is larger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then comes convenience (whichever is easier, unless you're one of those people who like to tackle the harder one first).


As it turns out, the larger one and the easiest one are one and the same. That is the server, It takes up the most space and has the least amount of components... go figure.







The more I think about it, the more I am leaning towards downsizing the server. I can always swap them around if I change my mind. My main rig is not in the way and is the quieter of the two machines oddly enough. I'll consider this a trial run for perfecting an ITX build for when I'm ready to tackle the other one.


----------



## Ribozyme

Could someone make a size comparison of the node 304 and the ncase M1? I want to pick one up because I want to go smaller than the node. The volume seems to be a good bit smaller but the dimensions make it look big still. Just a mockup comparison with autocad or so? The case is only available for 4 more days and costs 245 bucks so I want be sure if I buy it







it is just that the gaming suited mITX cases are so limited in selection and this looks rather interesting to switch it up from prodigy, node, lian li(yes I know lian li manufactures the M1), silverstone and cm 120 design.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Could someone make a size comparison of the node 304 and the ncase M1? I want to pick one up because I want to go smaller than the node. The volume seems to be a good bit smaller but the dimensions make it look big still. Just a mockup comparison with autocad or so? The case is only available for 4 more days and costs 245 bucks so I want be sure if I buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is just that the gaming suited mITX cases are so limited in selection and this looks rather interesting to switch it up from prodigy, node, lian li(yes I know lian li manufactures the M1), silverstone and cm 120 design.


Well I found this:


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Well I found this:


Thanks, it really gives a sense of scale. Not sure if I like the M1 if I see it like that though... Probably not going to invest in it as I am happy with the node 304. If oly I could find a GPU that is quiet enough in idle for my taste







Had the asus 670 dc2 but I heard it still in idle. Anyone can compare the 760 asus dc2 and the 670 dc2 in terms of idle noise?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow that case is small!

but I'm still happy with my prodigy...

... even though I'm thinking about going 800D for my next machine


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow that case is small!
> 
> but I'm still happy with my prodigy...
> 
> ... even though I'm thinking about going 800D for my next machine


Don't lie, you know you want smaller hah 800D?why would you do that?planning an amzing watercooled build?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow that case is small!
> 
> but I'm still happy with my prodigy...
> 
> ... even though I'm thinking about going 800D for my next machine


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Don't lie, you know you want smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hah 800D? why would you do that? planning an amzing watercooled build?


Yep.
because I always liked it, and even now still like it better than the 900D








and yes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*










...









I'll still have my ITX, so I wouldn't be leaving the club... entirely.









might throw it into a smaller case to cheer you up!


----------



## kyismaster

Waiting for the ncase m1 to come down in price before I come back to sff's. Unless I get impatient and make one out of acrylic.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Waiting for the ncase m1 to come down in price before I come back to sff's. Unless I get impatient and make one out of acrylic.


I really think is your only shot. I am going to order one once my paypal is topped up again hopefully in time before sunday. I already have the Node but even if I don't build in it right away it is a good investment. There are always people who want one but have missed the oppurtunity so if I don't like it in the end I could sell it off for buying price or even more. The more I look at it, the more I like it. Have no experience with watercooling but might give it a go with this case. Not going to be easy as first experience since it is so restricted in space for comfortable building.

These look pretty cool though and exclusively for the asus Z77-I deluxe which I have.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> These look pretty cool though and exclusively for the asus Z77-I deluxe which I have.


Awesome block design.

Hopefully some body will make similar design block for Z87X Maximus ROG Impact MB.

This is where I am at with my ASUS Maximus Impact.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Awesome block design.
> 
> Hopefully some body will make similar design block for Z87X Maximus ROG Impact MB.
> 
> This is where I am at with my ASUS Maximus Impact.


ASUS maximus imact looks awesome too. But no full cover GPU block? And what case are you gonna get? Joining the ncase M1 club







?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've been cutting and shortening my cables for my case. It looks kinda shotty right now but its definitely giving me more space. I've trimmed out about 12" of 12V wire to my GPU. Solder the wires back on, electrical tape around them, sleeve them, done. It will take time like there's no tomorrow to do the 24PIN power cable... That will be a chore. The 24pin has gotta be what? 20" long. Only needs to be about 5"....lol
That and I found out how to screw a fan on both sides to rads, so 1 fan is sandwiched between 2 rads, push-pull with 1 fan. That will really help because my 2 AIO's aren't lined up perfectly, that will really drop temps for me I hope.... I'll definitely be posting pics later when I get a chance to work on this!


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've been cutting and shortening my cables for my case. It looks kinda shotty right now but its definitely giving me more space. I've trimmed out about 12" of 12V wire to my GPU. Solder the wires back on, electrical tape around them, sleeve them, done. It will take time like there's no tomorrow to do the 24PIN power cable... That will be a chore. The 24pin has gotta be what? 20" long. Only needs to be about 5"....lol
> That and I found out how to screw a fan on both sides to rads, so 1 fan is sandwiched between 2 rads, push-pull with 1 fan. That will really help because my 2 AIO's aren't lined up perfectly, that will really drop temps for me I hope.... I'll definitely be posting pics later when I get a chance to work on this!


.... Go spend the money and get some new wire, and some pins. This looks awful.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've been cutting and shortening my cables for my case. It looks kinda shotty right now but its definitely giving me more space. I've trimmed out about 12" of 12V wire to my GPU. Solder the wires back on, electrical tape around them, sleeve them, done. It will take time like there's no tomorrow to do the 24PIN power cable... That will be a chore. The 24pin has gotta be what? 20" long. Only needs to be about 5"....lol
> That and I found out how to screw a fan on both sides to rads, so 1 fan is sandwiched between 2 rads, push-pull with 1 fan. That will really help because my 2 AIO's aren't lined up perfectly, that will really drop temps for me I hope.... I'll definitely be posting pics later when I get a chance to work on this!


Shortening the wires is a good idea, and I've done it before the way you are. I cut space and drilled mounting holes for an ATX PSU in Pandora's Box (SG05, and there was no way the stpcl wires would fit in there.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've been cutting and shortening my cables for my case. It looks kinda shotty right now but its definitely giving me more space. I've trimmed out about 12" of 12V wire to my GPU. Solder the wires back on, electrical tape around them, sleeve them, done. It will take time like there's no tomorrow to do the 24PIN power cable... That will be a chore. The 24pin has gotta be what? 20" long. Only needs to be about 5"....lol
> That and I found out how to screw a fan on both sides to rads, so 1 fan is sandwiched between 2 rads, push-pull with 1 fan. That will really help because my 2 AIO's aren't lined up perfectly, that will really drop temps for me I hope.... I'll definitely be posting pics later when I get a chance to work on this!


Yea, ideally you wanted to take the pins out of the connectors, shorten the wire, strip it, attach a new pin, slide it back in the connector. Routing those wires becomes problematic because solder spots are hard, and thicker from repacking and you have say 12 strand overlapped with 12 strand to reattach, theoretically being twice as thick based on number strands alone.


----------



## Phelan

My ITX friends, please fill out this survey for NZXT! We need all the votes/answers we can get over there so they will take this seriously and bring an awesome case to the market! BTW I've already mentioned the ideal size is about that of an SG05







.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422460/nzxt-survey


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just put a corsair sp120 fan between my 2 120rads, one rad is for GPU the other for CPU, 2 aio's in my cm elite 120 case, before I had 1 fan push, the other as pull with both rads stacked. Dropped my temps by 8c by this change! Haha. 47c max on my CPU in heaven4.0...


----------



## Ribozyme

Pulled the trigger on the ncase M1, so excited! But it makes me cringe how much it is going to cost for a new PSU, heatsink, fans, costum cables/sleeving.. Well it will be a fun project for the coming years


----------



## Phelan




----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> My ITX friends, please fill out this survey for NZXT! We need all the votes/answers we can get over there so they will take this seriously and bring an awesome case to the market! BTW I've already mentioned the ideal size is about that of an SG05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422460/nzxt-survey


Done


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*


That looks pretty cool!


----------



## Jason7890

Just won a SG05 and a H80,does the H80 fit the SG05?Also will have have problems with GPU,HDD,or ODD?

Any pictures of such a set-up would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Just won a SG05 and a H80,does the H80 fit the SG05?Also will have have problems with GPU,HDD,or ODD?
> 
> Any pictures of such a set-up would be greatly appreciated.


You will have to remove the remove pretty much all of the ODD & HDD mounting.


----------



## Jason7890

Thankyou.Any suggestions on where to put 1 HDD?SSD should be easy enough to hide somewhere.

Is it possible if i brought a short GPU, to mount the H80 sideways and then keeping the ODD,HDD bay?


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Thankyou.Any suggestions on where to put 1 HDD?SSD should be easy enough to hide somewhere.
> 
> Is it possible if i brought a short GPU, to mount the H80 sideways and then keeping the ODD,HDD bay?


gtx 670 looks like it would be your only choice.(pcb physical ends where the power connectors are.)



If it's a 3.5" HDD you pretty much have no chance of fitting it in but if it's 2.5" you could place it next to the rad(opposite side from the gpu)


----------



## Jason7890

Was thinking a Asus GTX 760 Mini.And unfortunatly i need to get a 3.5'' 2TB in if i can find a way.DVD drive I can manage without.

Looking forward to joining this club,small is definatly the future.


----------



## Jason7890

Was thinking a Asus GTX 760 Mini.And unfortunatly i need to get a 3.5'' 2TB in if i can find a way.DVD drive I can manage without.

Looking forward to joining this club,small is definatly the future.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Was thinking a Asus GTX 760 Mini.And unfortunatly i need to get a 3.5'' 2TB in if i can find a way.DVD drive I can manage without.
> 
> Looking forward to joining this club,small is definatly the future.


You can mount a 3.5" from the right hand side if the radiator is pointing upwards.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> gtx 670 looks like it would be your only choice.(pcb physical ends where the power connectors are.)
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a 3.5" HDD you pretty much have no chance of fitting it in but if it's 2.5" you could place it next to the rad(opposite side from the gpu)


I fit an H70 with a Helix fan, 750w ATX PSU, 3.5" 1 TB HDD, and Galaxy 560 ti in an SG05...

Ugly in this pic, but it's not finished yet. The hdd blocks some of the fan but there's still plenty of room for it to breathe.


----------



## Jason7890

Wow,these SG05's are epic.Was wanting a Fractal Design Node 304 to begin with,but now i'm thinking the SG05 is far superior.The amount of tech that can be squeezed in is epic.

Thanks for all your input guy's,you got some mighty impressive builds there.


----------



## Gereti

May i join with this one?









(Rig part's you can see,second one (i have added fancontroll/somekind controllbay on 5.25" and i have flashed modded bios to gtx260 (650/1300/1100/1.12V reference model))
Is that enought to join?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Wow,these SG05's are epic.Was wanting a Fractal Design Node 304 to begin with,but now i'm thinking the SG05 is far superior.The amount of tech that can be squeezed in is epic.
> 
> Thanks for all your input guy's,you got some mighty impressive builds there.


I had both cases, the node is larger, but a lot higher quality, the sg05 just fits enough components with lots of ghetto rigging of hard drives and such.

I still prefer my node, but that is just me.


----------



## kyismaster

lol those SG's are so compact  but it wont fit my 240 rad D:


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm debating if I should join the node club or not...

because going 800D next rig... I might need a smaller case for my current to remain a valid member of the club. lol


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'm debating if I should join the node club or not...
> 
> because going 800D next rig... I might need a smaller case for my current to remain a valid member of the club. lol


Yeah, possibly! Though if you pack it to the gills we might be able to appreciate it even here. Nothing gets me going like a SG05 with cables and tubing bulging out of every side.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

I am inherently jealous of all the mods you guys do.

I updated my rig to X79, now with twice the RAM and twice the cores. Believe me, I would have gone smaller, but only Shuttle makes a smaller X79 system.

http://s170.photobucket.com/user/Fendengo/media/DCIM0233_zpsef26a2f1.jpg.html


----------



## rsbtech

where did you get those retracting stands from?


----------



## Jason7890

Finally built my SG05 rig.Just need a GPU and O.S.

PCPAR.jpg 72k .jpg file


Mounted the H.D.D on top the H80 and have room for a GTX 760 Mini OC from Asus,which should work well for temps as the fan on the H80 will be blowing into the opening on the end of the card.Will post pics when up an running fully,the build P.O.S.T's so hopefully everythings good,brought these parts over a few months so returns will have to be manafacturer if any issues.Anyone using the Asrock Z87E-ITX?If so hows the overclocking etc?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*


Is it me? The boxes in that picture somehow make the SSD look large. Rather than the SSD proving that the boxes are small.


----------



## Dangur

I'm in.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Is it me? The boxes in that picture somehow make the SSD look large. Rather than the SSD proving that the boxes are small.


I think its because the SSD is on the mounting tray for a 3.5'',was originally going in an ATX Bulldozer build.However I saw how terrible it was so just kept the SSD til now.

I'll post some pics later,got a few ideas I wanna try out with space and cable management.Have an idea which may allow the slim ODD.


----------



## Phelan

Speaking on Sugos...

Extra ventilation



Sleeved front panel LEDs and buttons (and changed blue LEDs to red LEDs)


Fully sleeved ATX PSU with custom length wires



Windows (still need to cut acrylic for top window)


Back


This is post-custom paint previously seen, as it didn't stick well and chipped, so I sanded and primed the whole thing white. Gonna do custom paint after I finish cutting the top window and wiring up more LEDs inside.

Specs:
Asrock B75M-ITX
Intel i5 3550S
Corsair H70 core with Cooler Master 2000 rpm fan
Gskill Ripsaws X 2x4 GB 1600 MHz
Seagate 7200 rpm 1 TB HDD
Galaxy GTX 560ti custom painted with lapped heatsink
XFX 750w 80+ bronze non-modular PSU with custom length, sleeved cables, and unnecessary cables removed


----------



## Milestailsprowe

How much of a difference in cooling that make?


----------



## Phelan

Did what make?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Did what make?


The vent on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Phelan

Dunno yet. Before, temps were about 80 cpu 85 gpu, but that was also with a Helix fan. I switched to the CM fan because it has quite a bit more static pressure and cfm both. I also think the wire routing this time around is a little better. We'll see though. I haven't tested the new temps yet because I want to finish the top window first.


----------



## Jason7890

Heres what i've got so far..



Just need to get O.S and a Asus GTX760 Mini.Loving the SG05,cant believe how small it is but everything fits in.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> I'm in.


What case is that?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> What case is that?


Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Dunno yet. Before, temps were about 80 cpu 85 gpu, but that was also with a Helix fan. I switched to the CM fan because it has quite a bit more static pressure and cfm both. I also think the wire routing this time around is a little better. We'll see though. I haven't tested the new temps yet because I want to finish the top window first.


My CPU temperature never above 71c. Surprised the aio doesn't do better


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Dunno yet. Before, temps were about 80 cpu 85 gpu, but that was also with a Helix fan. I switched to the CM fan because it has quite a bit more static pressure and cfm both. I also think the wire routing this time around is a little better. We'll see though. I haven't tested the new temps yet because I want to finish the top window first.


My CPU temperature never above 71c. Surprised the aio doesn't do better


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> My CPU temperature never above 71c. Surprised the aio doesn't do better


80* was in Prime 95, actual usage never gets near that. Same with gpu temps, but furmark.

Also this particular H70 has the tiny, short pump.


----------



## kingchris

Still going does this count?
SS PS07 case


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E


----------



## chang87

I would like to share my build. I just recently installed a Swiftech H220 on my SilverStone PS07W. And while installing the H220, I just thought about cleaning my rig and taking some pictures too! That explains lack of the side-panel and stuff. Anyway, here's the specs of my pc.

Intel Core i7-3770k (OCed to 4.7ghz)
Asus P8Z77-M Pro
Asus GTX 660 DirectCUII Top
8Gb G.Skill Ares 1600MHz (OCed to1866MHz)
120Gb Sandisk Extreme SSD
550W Seasonic G-550 Gold Efficiency PSU
Swiftech H220
SilverStone PS07W (Modded Side panel)

I hope you like it!


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> I would like to share my build. I just recently installed a Swiftech H220 on my SilverStone PS07W. And while installing the H220, I just thought about cleaning my rig and taking some pictures too! That explains lack of the side-panel and stuff. Anyway, here's the specs of my pc.
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770k (OCed to 4.7ghz)
> Asus P8Z77-M Pro
> Asus GTX 660 DirectCUII Top
> 8Gb G.Skill Ares 1600MHz (OCed to1866MHz)
> 120Gb Sandisk Extreme SSD
> 550W Seasonic G-550 Gold Efficiency PSU
> Swiftech H220
> SilverStone PS07W (Modded Side panel)
> 
> I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad, not bad at all. However, those Razer stickers pull it down a bit.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Not bad, not bad at all. However, those Razer stickers pull it down a bit.


Agreed, the Razr stickers do kill the vibe. Try to take a better picture to see the good bits, too dark in the motherboard area. Ive been seeing Seasonic G Series PSUs everywhere, they are damn good units


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Not bad, not bad at all. However, those Razer stickers pull it down a bit.


Hahah. I will definitely take off those stickers. Anyway, it cant be seen w/ the sidepanel on.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Agreed, the Razr stickers do kill the vibe. Try to take a better picture to see the good bits, too dark in the motherboard area. Ive been seeing Seasonic G Series PSUs everywhere, they are damn good units


Im just using my phone camera, sorry for the bad quality


----------



## ekg84

Looks Like EVGA Hardon is available for order, looks sleek but that PSU concerns me, need to see some reviews.

Evga Website


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Looks Like EVGA Hardon is available for order, looks sleek but that PSU concerns me, need to some reviews.


PSU is a fairly standard 1U gold unit from FSP.

Performance won't be amazing, the only real question is any tuning they did to keep it quiet.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> I would like to share my build. I just recently installed a Swiftech H220 on my SilverStone PS07W. And while installing the H220, I just thought about cleaning my rig and taking some pictures too! That explains lack of the side-panel and stuff. Anyway, here's the specs of my pc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770k (OCed to 4.7ghz)
> Asus P8Z77-M Pro
> Asus GTX 660 DirectCUII Top
> 8Gb G.Skill Ares 1600MHz (OCed to1866MHz)
> 120Gb Sandisk Extreme SSD
> 550W Seasonic G-550 Gold Efficiency PSU
> Swiftech H220
> SilverStone PS07W (Modded Side panel)
> 
> I hope you like it!


Can't go wrong with a 240 in the front. Looks good.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> PSU is a fairly standard 1U gold unit from FSP.
> 
> Performance won't be amazing, the only real question is any tuning they did to keep it quiet.


Jacob already said they tuned it for noise levels.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> Jacob already said they tuned it for noise levels.


It's still a tight enclosure and a 40mm fan. Gonna be noisy depending on load conditions. Just depends how much.

They can say they tuned it, but that doesn't tell us the fan curve or it's noise curve.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's still a tight enclosure and a 40mm fan. Gonna be noisy depending on load conditions. Just depends how much.
> 
> They can say they tuned it, but that doesn't tell us the fan curve or it's noise curve.


Do you think since they have the two 120mm fans on top to assist in cooling the PSU since it could pull air past it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Do you think since they have the two 120mm fans on top to assist in cooling the PSU since it could pull air past it?


Depends how the internals are designed. If the casing is used as a heatsink (like many Platinum / Gold units do now adays) then it's possible.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Looks Like EVGA Hardon is available for order,


I see what you did there


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I see what you did there


lol yeah, thats what everybody calls it anyways


----------



## Shaitan

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but Newegg has the white Node 304 in stock now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352033


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but Newegg has the white Node 304 in stock now.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352033


Nice one!


----------



## Jason7890

Now up and running,4.6ghz stable so far,this sg05 is awesome,all the heat seems to get expelled with no problems.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Looks Like EVGA Hardon is available for order, looks sleek but that PSU concerns me, need to see some reviews.
> 
> Evga Website


I know this isn't everyone's favorite case, but I want one bad. I'd mount an SFX PSU over cpu socket, ditch the front stand, turn it sideways, and put 240 rads in the top and bottom of it! It's essentially the size of an SG05 with 240 rads and fans on either side...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^won't there be a hydro version? why not wait for that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ^won't there be a hydro version? why not wait for that?


It would only have a single 240mm RAD and will be larger.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I know this isn't everyone's favorite case, but I want one bad. I'd mount an SFX PSU over cpu socket, ditch the front stand, turn it sideways, and put 240 rads in the top and bottom of it! It's essentially the size of an SG05 with 240 rads and fans on either side...


Im totally with you there, Would be one amazing build. And so much space.
But, after that review. It looks like a dump inside. I would not believe evga could release a product that unfinnishe. Its a shame.
So unless they decide to paint the chassie properly i would not even consider to use money on it.


----------



## mr one

HEy guys, SG05 fit only SFX psu's yeah?


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> HEy guys, SG05 fit only SFX psu's yeah?


By default yes but with some modding you can fit a ATX power supply.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> By default yes but with some modding you can fit a ATX power supply.


This is correct.
All you've gotta do is drill a hole and ditch the drive rack.
Then an ATX PSU will be mountable.

This will severely limit the amount of space you have inside the case however.
In my personal opinion, there's not too many practical uses for an ATX PSU inside the SG05 as 450W is enough to power most of whatever you could fit inside it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Any word on any upcoming sff cases from silverstone? I'm hoping to see a longer sg05 case to support longer gfx cards


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any word on any upcoming sff cases from silverstone? I'm hoping to see a longer sg05 case to support longer gfx cards


Silverstone SG08?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Silverstone SG08?


Nah my concept requires a front panel fan unfortunately


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nah my concept requires a front panel fan unfortunately


I sent


http://imgur.com/V91KY

 to Tony at [H] forum but he hasn't replied :<

edit: Idk why my post won't show :/
Hopefully adding a few more lines would help.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> I sent
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/V91KY
> 
> to Tony at [H] forum but he hasn't replied :<
> 
> edit: Idk why my post won't show :/
> Hopefully adding a few more lines would help.


Yep that's nice man. Personally, I would probably mod that case to raise the height of the HDD bracket a bit so I could fit thick rads/AIO systems on that 120mm front intake, but other than that, your design is pretty much what I'm looking for







Fingers crossed your post gets some love!


----------



## Gubz

Temporary setup till AMD releases their new gpus..


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Temporary setup till AMD releases their new gpus..


what case do you have?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> what case do you have?


Fractal Design Arc mini, with a couple of modifications.


----------



## FrancisJF

Awesome!







I'm jealous of your rig


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep that's nice man. Personally, I would probably mod that case to raise the height of the HDD bracket a bit so I could fit thick rads/AIO systems on that 120mm front intake, but other than that, your design is pretty much what I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed your post gets some love!


I could only raise the HDD a bit :/ it might help airflow a bit but it's not enough to put a rad in there :/

Still even with a water cooling you can fit 2x2.5 drives and 1 7mm 2.5 drive.



And seeing as the case could fit a 690, maybe in the future when someone gets the 500w+ sfx power supply from high power I think. you could have a 790 or whatever system in the case








I personally don't think 3.5 HDDs are good for such SFF case since they take alot of space.


----------



## fleetfeather

i totally overlooked 2.5' HDDs haha. Yeah i really dig your whole concept! And yes, hopefully SFX psu's keep developing so that, some day soon, we can get some ultra-beasty sff systems


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i totally overlooked 2.5' HDDs haha. Yeah i really dig your whole concept! And yes, hopefully SFX psu's keep developing so that, some day soon, we can get some ultra-beasty sff systems


Thanks for the support








and sorry everyone for going off-topic.


----------



## m_jones_

New Lian Li prototype http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287325-PC-Q01-Mini-ITX-Prototype-Give-Us-Your-Feedback








The case is clearly crying out for some sfx power supply love.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> New Lian Li prototype http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287325-PC-Q01-Mini-ITX-Prototype-Give-Us-Your-Feedback
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is clearly crying out for some sfx power supply love.


Neat design but the airflow is horrendous.


----------



## FrancisJF

http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_17_2.html

Its clearly same but different drive, psu and fan positions


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_17_2.html
> 
> Its clearly same but different drive, psu and fan positions


That makes it a lot different.. lol


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> I'm in.


Completly out of topic.... but I just saw this picture and remembered I have a TJ08 sitting in my closet... hahahahha


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_17_2.html
> 
> Its clearly same but different drive, psu and fan positions


Lian li is 13.31L and the Jonsbo is 15.46L volume so they aren't the same case. Personally I prefer the Jonsbo internals even if it is a bit larger.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Completly out of topic.... but I just saw this picture and remembered I have a TJ08 sitting in my closet... hahahahha


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> New Lian Li prototype http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287325-PC-Q01-Mini-ITX-Prototype-Give-Us-Your-Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is clearly crying out for some sfx power supply love.


Wow this case is awful,and is that the state the retail PSU will be in aswell.Where does the air go aswell,it sucks in from bottom and blows into the top where heat collects with no escape?Why Lian-Li,why?

Shame really as if the function was at the same level as the looks it would be pretty nice.However for a low power system i suppose it would work,sort of.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> Wow this case is awful,and is that the state the retail PSU will be in aswell.Where does the air go aswell,it sucks in from bottom and blows into the top where heat collects with no escape?Why Lian-Li,why?
> 
> Shame really as if the function was at the same level as the looks it would be pretty nice.However for a low power system i suppose it would work,sort of.


It doesn't blow into the top. Air is taken in from the bottom, where it is used by the GPU and motherboard area to cool those components. The PSU fan (supposing it is facing the motherboard area, which is standard for Lian Li Mini-Q cases) then takes all that air out as exhaust.


----------



## Dangur

Really interested in the U3 from Jonsbo. But why 260mm max gpu?!


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Really interested in the U3 from Jonsbo. But why 260mm max gpu?!


it still covers a large proportion of cards.

i think you could possibly get away with a slightly larger one. the case is 270mm so there is some wiggle room i think.

as soon as its released and someone gets one then measurements can be made.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> It doesn't blow into the top. Air is taken in from the bottom, where it is used by the GPU and motherboard area to cool those components. The PSU fan (supposing it is facing the motherboard area, which is standard for Lian Li Mini-Q cases) then takes all that air out as exhaust.


That must be a noisy PSU then having to get rid of all the heat by itself.I have an SG05 and I have the PSU fan facing the top with the fan sucking air from the back(I reversed the fan)up over the PSU components instead of down,Is quieter this way.


----------



## Gereti

Damn, i just did something, and used 48€
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=182
used, got it 40€+post's
now, i have to just pay it, and wait, and find somewhere cheap graphics card
part's what i have already:
antec earthwatts EA500D 500W
asrock A55M-HVS
athlon II 651K Fm1 X4 3Ghz
2x2gb kingston hyperX blue 1333mhz
case coming--->
i have actually 2 graphics card's, gtx260 192C/1792mb but i'm going to sell it
then i have asus radeon 4870 512mb but maby i leave it on another computer...
i was wonderin radeon 4870x2 if i found cheap one, or something 5800 series card, if i found those with cheap price...


----------



## a pet rock

Just decided to buy an SSD for my SG05. Has anyone ever used both of the standard drive mounts at the same time? I tried using them and could not get the cables to cooperate at all. Things started pushing my GPU over. I just velcro'd it down into the ODD slot since I'll never use that, so it's not like I need a solution. Just wondering how other people have dealt with it.


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder if anyone even buys sg05s used...

I have had mine listed on ebay for what has probably been months now and nobody is buying it. its a usb 3.0 450w model and it wont sell for even 65 dollars with around 10 dollar shipping.

The ODD cage is slightly damaged but still fits in the case and lets you use the hdds (not sure if an ODD will fit in it properly though, although nobody uses those slot loading things)

Crazy considering they sell for 130 + 9 dollar shipping on newgg...


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder if anyone even buys sg05s used...
> 
> I have had mine listed on ebay for what has probably been months now and nobody is buying it. its a usb 3.0 450w model and it wont sell for even 65 dollars with around 10 dollar shipping.
> 
> The ODD cage is slightly damaged but still fits in the case and lets you use the hdds (not sure if an ODD will fit in it properly though, although nobody uses those slot loading things)
> 
> Crazy considering they sell for 130 + 9 dollar shipping on newgg...


Yeah, it's cheap but we all know your SG05 is a mobo killer! Especially Asrock ones!








What case did you switch to? Node 304?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Comes with the psu?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder if anyone even buys sg05s used...
> 
> I have had mine listed on ebay for what has probably been months now and nobody is buying it. its a usb 3.0 450w model and it wont sell for even 65 dollars with around 10 dollar shipping.
> 
> The ODD cage is slightly damaged but still fits in the case and lets you use the hdds (not sure if an ODD will fit in it properly though, although nobody uses those slot loading things)
> 
> Crazy considering they sell for 130 + 9 dollar shipping on newgg...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Comes with the psu?


That's an idea. Try relisting it as just the SFX PSU, not the case, at same price.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Actually the PSU is 65 brand new, so maybe at $50?


----------



## WiSK

Oh I thought he had the gold one.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Yeah, it's cheap but we all know *your SG05 is a mobo killer!* Especially Asrock ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case did you switch to? Node 304?


they are on to me









Yeah I switched to the node


----------



## NorCa

Is not the SG05 or Asrock, it's *HIM*! (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Gereti

oh damn, i grabbed noctua nh-l12 less than 30€ !








(bought *stuffbox* what included one's used/tested noctua, and other stuff, even windows vista upgrade retailversion







)
now i just have to wait when i get money and i could go to pay my packet to the postoffice
then i just have to fit it on SG02 and asrock A55M-HVS...


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder if anyone even buys sg05s used...
> 
> I have had mine listed on ebay for what has probably been months now and nobody is buying it. its a usb 3.0 450w model and it wont sell for even 65 dollars with around 10 dollar shipping.
> 
> The ODD cage is slightly damaged but still fits in the case and lets you use the hdds (not sure if an ODD will fit in it properly though, although nobody uses those slot loading things)
> 
> Crazy considering they sell for 130 + 9 dollar shipping on newgg...


Very tempting...


----------



## Phelan

Speaking of SG05s,

So much room for activities


----------



## m_jones_

Prodigy without handles is a lot nicer!



http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-146-BX


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Prodigy without handles is a lot nicer!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-146-BX


looks nice came up on my FB. might be my next htpc...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Been saying it for ages. Waiting for colossus m now.


----------



## eqwoody

I just purchased this modded Lian Li from another PDXLAN member for a killer deal of $200 including the Swiftech pump/block, radiator, tubing, and reservoir.

Only problem is I have absolutely no use for any of it... I just couldn't resist the deal...


----------



## chang87

My unfinished 350d. I'm still waiting for my Swiftech H220 from RMA.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I just purchased this modded Lian Li from another PDXLAN member for a killer deal of $200 including the Swiftech pump/block, radiator, tubing, and reservoir.
> 
> Only problem is I have absolutely no use for any of it... I just couldn't resist the deal...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


EPIC LAN box! Impulsive buy FTW


----------



## fleetfeather

fuuuuuuuuuuar dat lan box haha!! jelly of your disposable income


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Prodigy without handles is a lot nicer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-146-BX


It looks ok, much better than the original prodigy but it looks too similar to a weatherproof external hdd holder.


----------



## WALSRU

Dang Woody, I would've so bought that. My Acrylic case is too easy to scratch for me to haul it all the time, I'm so paranoid. I've always loved those case, I'd personally just go AIO.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dang Woody, I would've so bought that. My Acrylic case is too easy to scratch for me to haul it all the time, I'm so paranoid. I've always loved those case, I'd personally just go AIO.


Yeah I might just take the block and sell the rest. What case are you using?


----------



## Phelan

What size rad is that?

BTW WALSRU is using a custom made case of his design.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> What size rad is that?
> 
> BTW WALSRU is using a custom made case of his design.


it's a 140 rad. The case was modded to have the front look like a 690.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

hey all, just started a little mATX build

started with this


and its current state


HERE is the worklog I just posted earlier


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Managed to get 4 drives in a SG05 and still have a optical

Pics taken with Nexus 7 2013


----------



## IAmDay

I would post my 350D but then again it's as big as a normal ATX case so I don't think it counts


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I would post my 350D but then again it's as big as a normal ATX case so I don't think it counts


It counts.

If the prodigy counts then anything 4 slots or less does.

POST ANYWAY


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> It counts.
> 
> If the prodigy counts then anything 4 slots or less does.
> 
> POST ANYWAY


350D is 5 slot


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 350D is 5 slot


My bad I guess its disqualified


----------



## Allanitomwesh

To think corsair may attempt itx scares me.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> To think corsair may attempt itx scares me.


Why exactly?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> To think corsair may attempt itx scares me.


Why does it scare you? I think George already said it wont be as big as the prodigy. That's +1 right there.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It'll be either expensive or water cooling centric or both.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> It'll be either expensive or water cooling centric or both.


The more competition and more variety, the better.







Seeing how people paid more than 200 for the ncase m1, the feature set would have to justify the cost.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Managed to get 4 drives in a SG05 and still have a optical
> 
> Pics taken with Nexus 7 2013


...Is that Noctua NH-L12 without 120mm fan?
is that any good cooler becose i should get my own NH-L12 and Sugo sg02 on next week,t how high temp's you have reached with just 92mm fan?


----------



## DevilGear44

Does anyone here know if an H60 will fit *unmodded* inside of an EVGA Hadron (Air) ? If the answer is yes, what about in conjunction with an ITX mobo with those vertical power phase boards? Usually when a new case in the SFF scene comes out, you can find "can fit/can't fit H50/60/80 if you do/don't do this or that" posts within days, but I haven't managed to find a single post or video of anyone even mentioning the Hadron and all-in-ones in the same review or overview. Perhaps I've overlooked it or am out of touch with the scene these days.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> Does anyone here know if an H60 will fit *unmodded* inside of an EVGA Hadron (Air) ? If the answer is yes, what about in conjunction with an ITX mobo with those vertical power phase boards? Usually when a new case in the SFF scene comes out, you can find "can fit/can't fit H50/60/80 if you do/don't do this or that" posts within days, but I haven't managed to find a single post or video of anyone even mentioning the Hadron and all-in-ones in the same review or overview. Perhaps I've overlooked it or am out of touch with the scene these days.


It should since there are 120mm fans on top.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> It should since there are 120mm fans on top.


The radiator itself might fit, but I'm thinking a fan wouldn't fit because it'd touch the vertical power/choke board.


----------



## Dyaems

changed my node 304 to a TJ08-E



might build another itx rig using an SG05/SG06 soon, not sure which one to choose so i haven't bought a case yet. lol

i wish fractal design would release a smaller node 304, i would choose it over the sg05/06


----------



## Smanci

Here are some new shots of my Q11B


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Here are some new shots of my Q11B


Pretty nice i would say


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Here are some new shots of my Q11B


Inside? Would love to see it!
Looks awesome!


----------



## Smanci

Thanks, no rocket science needed to figure out why it's named "Outside Beauty"








Just begging for a fully modular PSU with a short cable kit.


----------



## MiiX

What about a SFX PSU? Would be awesome in such a case IMO.
Nicely done with the cables, airflow isn't to bad in there


----------



## Smanci

SFX PSU would be great but the noise... I mean, in idle, a 1150RPM gentle is sometimes driving me nuts ssooo I have some doubts








Something like the Silverstone ST55F-G would be quite perfect.


----------



## MiiX

Yea, I agree... If you do want to you can always swap the fan. Lots of people has done this on the SFX's from Silverstone


----------



## IRO-Bot

I wanted to wait to see how Corsair's mini itx case would be but then I couldn't wait any longer so I bought the Cubitek Mini Cube. But I dunno, it feels kinda cheap. Thin aluminum and panel rattling. Probably still get Corsairs later if it's pimpin.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Yea, I agree... If you do want to you can always swap the fan. Lots of people has done this on the SFX's from Silverstone


That was the first gen of the modular SFX. The new revision does not have the noise problems. It is fixed!


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> I wanted to wait to see how Corsair's mini itx case would be but then I couldn't wait any longer so I bought the Cubitek Mini Cube. But I dunno, it feels kinda cheap. Thin aluminum and panel rattling. Probably still get Corsairs later if it's pimpin.


if you gonna trash it, dont do it, do this instead!

http://www.minimalisticpc.com/reviews/cubitek-mini-cube/


----------



## Machiyariko

I can't believe I never posted my Zero Clearance project in here. It's definitely SFF and Beastly!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1305676/zero-clearance-work-log


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> if you gonna trash it, dont do it, do this instead!


Yeah, that's what I wanted to do but with a 120 instead of a 240..


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machiyariko*
> 
> I can't believe I never posted my Zero Clearance project in here. It's definitely SFF and Beastly!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305676/zero-clearance-work-log










I need one so bad


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machiyariko*
> 
> I can't believe I never posted my Zero Clearance project in here. It's definitely SFF and Beastly!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305676/zero-clearance-work-log
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


holy crap man! I think I may need one. Nice work!


----------



## eqwoody

So I just got the Lian Li modded case and now I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I'll probably just resell it sadly.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> So I just got the Lian Li modded case and now I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I'll probably just resell it sadly.


I'll buy just the case


----------



## WALSRU

Hey hey, I saw it first


----------



## Gereti

damn, got my NH-L12 today








and i just get that to i can use 120mm on 92mm place
mm, now i have to get my case and buy graphics card


----------



## eqwoody

PM me guys if you're actually interested.


----------



## Osjur

My "little" beast:


----------



## Dyaems

its big to be called "little"


----------



## Gereti

And there we go :3







Silverstone Sugo SG02
Asrock A55M-HVS
Athlon II X4 651K [email protected]
Noctua NH-L12
Kingston HyperX Blue DDR3 1333mhz [email protected]/1866mhz
Asus Radeon 4870 512mb (going to replace this with 4870X2/5870)
Seagate 160gb 3.5" and 320gb 2.5" Hitachi
Akasa All in One
Zalman fanmate
Antec Earthwatts 500W
2x80mm Arctic cooling fan
little peace of white ledstrip
2x40mm dvd-fancrap (noicy, but cooling 3.5" system-HDD)

what are you guy's thinking of this one?
and yeah, cablemanagement...


----------



## DevilGear44

I used to post in this thread every day 2.5 years ago, and then the military happened. Been saving up for a couple months and just had to pull the trigger after years of waiting. Always knew it would have to be SFF because we're by far the coolest, most interesting, and often the most frustrated enthusiasts in the entire community. Yay for us!

Specs as follows:

EVGA Hadron (fell in love with the look and window; don't mind the power supply )
4770K with Maximus VI Impact (I would have given a left nut for a RoG ITX just a couple years ago)
GTX 780
840 Pro 256GB with a WD Black 4TB
16GB Mushkin 2133
Slim slot-load Bluray burner

Also got a Korean IPS monitor (QNIX QX2710 2560x1440) and a Corsair K70 keyboard with brown switches.

As for cooling... couldn't resist, just had to go back to water.



Putting UV LEDs in the blocks to bring out the glow in the yellow tubing, hoping to get an Iron Man vibe with the tubing and fittings; also using UV yellow O-rings and UV orange zip ties for cable management. A small amber LED strip in the bottom should give it a nice yellow glow. Fans will be AP-15s.

Planning on heavily modding the top panel to fit the 280mm inside the case, with the 2 fans in pull on the outside; I don't think it'll ruin the small compact look of the case too bad so long as I can do it right.

I realize what I'm trying to cool here but I'm going to be undervolting if anything, and my ambients are stupidly low here in Washington so I'm not too worried.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> And there we go :3
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1683121/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1683123/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1683124/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1683126/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1683128/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1683130/width/350/height/700
> 
> Silverstone Sugo SG02
> Asrock A55M-HVS
> Athlon II X4 651K [email protected]
> Noctua NH-L12
> Kingston HyperX Blue DDR3 1333mhz [email protected]/1866mhz
> Asus Radeon 4870 512mb (going to replace this with 4870X2/5870)
> Seagate 160gb 3.5" and 320gb 2.5" Hitachi
> Akasa All in One
> Zalman fanmate
> Antec Earthwatts 500W
> 2x80mm Arctic cooling fan
> little peace of white ledstrip
> 2x40mm dvd-fancrap (noicy, but cooling 3.5" system-HDD)
> 
> what are you guy's thinking of this one?
> and yeah, cablemanagement...


Looks good. Much better then how mine turned out.

I still have this case laying around but i can't really use it without mods, it's just not designed right. The top rear angled fan has at least half it's airflow blocked with the cover on and only cools the graphics card, the CPU just sits there cooking itself. I put 40mm fans on the back in that little space between the CPU and PSU. It helped some. I was thinking of making a fan shroud to help guide the air into the fans.

If I ever mod it I'll relocate the PSU to the optical drive area and make a 120mm fan mount on the back.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Looks good. Much better then how mine turned out.
> 
> I still have this case laying around but i can't really use it without mods, it's just not designed right. The top rear angled fan has at least half it's airflow blocked with the cover on and only cools the graphics card, the CPU just sits there cooking itself. I put 40mm fans on the back in that little space between the CPU and PSU. It helped some. I was thinking of making a fan shroud to help guide the air into the fans.
> 
> If I ever mod it I'll relocate the PSU to the optical drive area and make a 120mm fan mount on the back.


one mod idea if use original PSU placement:
make *one dvd slot* more, so you have 3 of those
buy/make 3x5.25"-1x120fan place (lian li make those)
grab antek 629/custon loop and use water cooling your cpu
make new hdd placement drilling some holes on bottom where you screw couple hdd


----------



## andydviking

Anyone interested in 



? 



 I think one could fit a 240mm radiator in it. Looks pretty cool. Not quite sure how big it is. Looks rather long. It has 2 different versions with 1 front mounted PSU and another in the rear.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Anyone interested in
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think one could fit a 240mm radiator in it. Looks pretty cool. Not quite sure how big it is. Looks rather long. It has 2 different versions with 1 front mounted PSU and another in the rear.


The idea is okay, but I'm not a fan. That case is WAYYY too big for ITX even as a gaming case. I get it, you can put it on top of a full pc and radiators and whatever other gimmicky stuff you wanna throw in. Cool. I have a feeling this is going to flop. I mean this is an EXTREMELY niche market they're targeting and I'm surprised this put this many resources into it...


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> The idea is okay, but I'm not a fan. That case is WAYYY too big for ITX even as a gaming case. I get it, you can put it on top of a full pc and radiators and whatever other gimmicky stuff you wanna throw in. Cool. I have a feeling this is going to flop. I mean this is an EXTREMELY niche market they're targeting and I'm surprised this put this many resources into it...


I agree except I would say that it's pretty cool when you consider it could fit a 240 radiator in it with the rest of the ITX system (if you can, I am assuming). Plus I like how you can mount fans on the sides which would make for a really cool ITX box. So yeah I agree it is big but I still don't think it would be Prodigy big and looks like it can handle a good amount of hardware.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> changed my node 304 to a TJ08-E
> 
> 
> 
> might build another itx rig using an SG05/SG06 soon, not sure which one to choose so i haven't bought a case yet. lol
> 
> i wish fractal design would release a smaller node 304, i would choose it over the sg05/06


You will love the TJ08


----------



## Gereti

updated littlebit my sugo sg02, made new hdd case what i assembled down of 5.25" places, and then *The big deal*
if my friend buy Asus Matrix 7970 (Price in finland 300€) he sell my he's reference model 6970, and 4x2gb 1333mhz ddr3 ram with 85€+ i give my gtx260 for him to physx card


----------



## Fonne

Is there any bad things to say about a Caselab S3 mITX case ?







....

Have been away a LONG time, and is thinking about getting some custom watercooling to my mITX system:

Samsung 1600 Mhz Green
Asus Z77 mITX
i7-3770k
GTX670 4GB

Will cool both CPU, motherboard + Graphic - Will the Caselab S3 be a decent choice to a small system like this ?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You will love the TJ08


Indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Is there any bad things to say about a Caselab S3 mITX case ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Have been away a LONG time, and is thinking about getting some custom watercooling to my mITX system:
> 
> Samsung 1600 Mhz Green
> Asus Z77 mITX
> i7-3770k
> GTX670 4GB
> 
> Will cool both CPU, motherboard + Graphic - Will the Caselab S3 be a decent choice to a small system like this ?


Price tag and dimensions are the bad points. It does support pretty extreme watercooling,whether a gtx 670 needs it,is the question.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> its big to be called "little"


Psh... the 800D is small to be considered "large"


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... got a machine running in a sg05 with a 650TI boost, 2x 4 gb dominators, i3 3220, p8z77-i deluxe and a H80i, does it count as beastly?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... got a machine running in a sg05 with a 650TI boost, 2x 4 gb dominators, i3 3220, p8z77-i deluxe and a H80i, does it count as beastly?


Only if you post pictures!


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> Only if you post pictures!


later... haven't slept in 28 hours, so....


----------



## eddman91

Hi here is my first post on OC.net. Hope this qualifies it is MATX and no where as big as a in-win dragon slayer with excellent water cooling options.

Just did my first water-cooling loop for my rig. after moving from a silverstone sg03 after it being too restrictive. need to remove the anti kink coil on one section but i was worried at the time about kinking and dammage near the 5.25 inch drive bays.

system is quite old now
I5 2500k @ 4.6 Ghz at 1.3V (as high as i can go stable bad CPU)
asus 7970 Direct CUII TOP (being replaced as 2D clocks are unstable)
2 1TB drives, 1 3TB Drive 120GB corsair SSD.

It is very tightly packed in the case







.

Fractial design arc mini R2 with 1 120mm radiator and 1 240mm slim alphacool Rad, with a XSPC r3 pump and res.






Thanks


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddman91*
> 
> Hi here is my first post on OC.net. Hope this qualifies it is MATX and no where as big as a in-win dragon slayer with excellent water cooling options.
> 
> Just did my first water-cooling loop for my rig. after moving from a silverstone sg03 after it being too restrictive. need to remove the anti kink coil on one section but i was worried at the time about kinking and dammage near the 5.25 inch drive bays.
> 
> system is quite old now
> I5 2500k @ 4.6 Ghz at 1.3V (as high as i can go stable bad CPU)
> asus 7970 Direct CUII TOP (being replaced as 2D clocks are unstable)
> 2 1TB drives, 1 3TB Drive 120GB corsair SSD.
> 
> It is very tightly packed in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Fractial design arc mini R2 with 1 120mm radiator and 1 240mm slim alphacool Rad, with a XSPC r3 pump and res.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Awesome first post! Welcome!


----------



## chang87

Finished Product!









Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz
Asus GTX 660 Direct CU II TOP Edition
Asus P8Z77M-Pro
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB @ 2200Mhz (9-11-10-28-1)
120GB SanDisk Extreme
550W Seasonic G-550 (Gold Rating Efficiency)
Swiftech H220 (Modded)
Corsair Obsidian 350D
Cougar Dual-X Fans (1x120mm, 2x140mm)


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> Finished Product!


Awesome job! Nice and clean. Always love seeing water in our little cases, and you can never go wrong with green.


----------



## She loved E

Very sexy.

350D may be the perfect matx case... yours is one of the cleanest builds in one too... Nice job.


----------



## Yakikuze

hey guys count me in,

im using silverstone FT-03 mini.

care to check out my worklog! still in progress
http://www.overclock.net/t/1423648/magnus-opus-2-0-sff-build


----------



## WALSRU

I'm a huge fan of vertical cases, your FT is really unique!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Agreed,one very awesome mod.


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm a huge fan of vertical cases, your FT is really unique!!


Thanks,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Agreed,one very awesome mod.


Thanks, hopefully i can get more views on my worklog. And get into competition


----------



## Allanitomwesh

All the best,and perhaps consider cutting the case bottom and putting a gtx780.


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> All the best,and perhaps consider cutting the case bottom and putting a gtx780.


i can put in 770 with a waterblock, bcoz only the pcb can go in, im still thinking not to cut the bottom yet as i wont have tht much money to upgrade to 770/780 yet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Might as well hold out and maybe get a R9 290X if indeed it's a Titan killer on a smaller PCB


----------



## longroadtrip

Anybody seen this yet? Looks interesting for a mATX case...Xigmatek Aquila...


----------



## WALSRU

Seeing as how my next case will probably inherit some spare parts I've got laying around I'm going to need the ODD and SLI. Sorry Prodigy M, the Aquila will takes it.


----------



## Lennyx

I just got a new m-atx board and cpu on the way. So the first of aquila and aerocool ds to be availabe in norway is a buy for me.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

What's with all the slanted cases of late? Hadron now this? Did I miss a memo?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> What's with all the slanted cases of late? Hadron now this? Did I miss a memo?


Are you on the mailing list?







That went out a while back, with the "cases should have carrying handles and legs memo"...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Missed that one. I have no faith in legs like a prodigy, let alone slanted ones.


----------



## longroadtrip

Not a fan of the Prodigy legs, they break too easy and aren't as strong as they should be...At first I wasn't sure about the slanted design on the Aquila, but looking at it closer...I actually like it. This will probably be what my next build is going into...


----------



## Legonut

Does this count as MATX? It's a 350D and certainly beastly...
3930k @ 4.8GHz + SLI 780s


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Does this count as MATX? It's a 350D and certainly beastly...
> 3930k @ 4.8GHz + SLI 780s


HOLY SMOKES!


----------



## eqwoody

Haha, the external rad and fans are totally overkill. I love it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

wait wait a slanted case? oh that'd drive me crazy.... how dumb.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Anybody seen this yet? Looks interesting for a mATX case...Xigmatek Aquila...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My OCD brain hurts looking at that! My head wants to turn! MAKE IT STOP!!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> wait wait a slanted case? oh that'd drive me crazy.... how dumb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> My OCD brain hurts looking at that! My head wants to turn! MAKE IT STOP!!


Definitely not a case for everybody...but that is what I like about it. I'm happy to see more design elements moving into the smaller cases. At first I wasn't sure about the slanted design either, but after looking at it, I think I've got a couple of really good ideas to incorporate it into the overall build design.


----------



## MiiX

There we go


----------



## longroadtrip

Those handles set off my OCD! MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Be unique they said,unconventional is in they said.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Definitely not a case for everybody...but that is what I like about it. I'm happy to see more design elements moving into the smaller cases. At first I wasn't sure about the slanted design either, but after looking at it, I think I've got a couple of really good ideas to incorporate it into the overall build design.


Like maybe a building whose foundation has sunk? I could see mounting the Hulk on the back side with a chain bolted to the top and him attempting to hold the back up lol

Like so lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I could see mounting the Hulk on the back side with a chain bolted to the top and him attempting to hold the back up lol
> 
> Like so lol


AARGH!Hulk fix puny chassis!


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## Machiyariko

Looks like I'm going to sell half of my briefcase system. I got a great deal on a Node 304 and I want to rebuild it into there.
Anyone interested please PM me.

As far as PSU's go in the Node 304 my best best is to get a SILVERSTONE ST60F-PS right?
I think thats the biggest PSU that will fit while using a full length graphics card.
Any other PSU options I should be aware of?


----------



## WALSRU

PM'ed you, sorry I had to send two. I sent one before I saw your part out thread


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, got a quick question. A while back I saw a build here with a GTX 670 (I think) that had the top DVI port cut off so it could be made into a single slot card for a very small build. Anyone know anything about that? I've had no luck finding it as all my searches are ate up with that stupid never released single slot Galaxy card.


----------



## vangsfreaken

finished this tiny thing 3 weeks ago or something like that... built mainly from old parts, i've only paid for the i3









Spoiler: managed to pack an entire lanparty in a bag, including xbox












some specs, as if anyone cares








i3 3220
H80i
p8z77-i deluxe
2x4 gb dominators, 1600 mhz
EVGA 650ti boost
random 320 gb drive from an old laptop
sg05 with original psu


----------



## HPE1000

I still kind of miss my sg05, I couldn't have asked for a more awesome first computer case though.


----------



## Phelan

SG05 is one of my favorite cases ever. But my 7990 won't fit right lol







.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Now on newegg and NCIX for $99


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, got a quick question. A while back I saw a build here with a GTX 670 (I think) that had the top DVI port cut off so it could be made into a single slot card for a very small build. Anyone know anything about that? I've had no luck finding it as all my searches are ate up with that stupid never released single slot Galaxy card.


You can always just cut it, I don't think DVI has any weird termination requirements. Preferably I'd desolder the dual port assembly and add your own single port, or better yet just use the HDMI/DP ports.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on newegg and NCIX for $99


Looks a heck of alot better! IMHO

Sry, spoilers gone....forum is messed up


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still kind of miss my sg05, I couldn't have asked for a more awesome first computer case though.


well, it's kinda useless







works great for lans though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> SG05 is one of my favorite cases ever. But my 7990 won't fit right lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


same story with my 7950







although my favorite has got to be the FD arc mini r2


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Looks a heck of alot better! IMHO


yeah it looks great. But the side mesh trim isn't all mesh,it's small round holes with mesh over them,which seems like messing with the intake to me.


----------



## Phelan

I think I'm going to get an Slite 130 to put my upcoming ITX build in until I finish designing my scratch case. It will nicely fit my components and the price is right for a temp case. I'm so excited to get my 7990 in Tuesday, now I just need to test and sell my RIVG and 3820 so I can pick up an Impact and 4770K..


----------



## blooder11181

i cant wait to win my dream rig.
mean while i am try to upgrade the memory, hard drives ang gpu (the same hd5450 but using 64bits bus a faster mem) of my sig rig.


----------



## Scorpion49

Starting an itty-bitty build...


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Starting an itty-bitty build...










which case is that?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which case is that?


It is custom made. Check it out here: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744487


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It is custom made. Check it out here: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744487


Thats a great little case, whats the highest wattage pico psu available?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Thats a great little case, whats the highest wattage pico psu available?


I've ordered the 160XT with 192W brick, but it may not be sufficient. I'm going to test it first and if its not then Alienware X51 PSU it is









That will make my life a lot harder as that power board is huge, but it would allow up to 330W.


----------



## DevilGear44

Pardon the potato quality, I just snapped a picture of my current progress. The top of the res is a temporary fill-tube while i get it bled in and the tubing to the pump could definitely be shorter, but this has been a headache for 48 hours. I'm really bummed the pump doesn't fit on the inside, it'll definitely have to be re-done with a DDC and sadly a T-line to keep it 100% internal. And in case anyone was wondering, you can fit a 240mm radiator on the inside top of the Hadron Air as long as it's 30mm or less, and you have to widen some of the holes to get the fans to the radiator.

Will take better and more thorough pictures when I get done tomorrow-ish, if the damn thing will even turn on lol.


----------



## Panther Al

If I recall, it was said at one point the 350D didn't quite count for this, but I thought I would put this up for your consideration:

3820, 2 Titan, 32gb Ram, 1.5tb SSD's, Creative Sound, custom paint on Titans, LED logo colour changed. Thinking of replacing the Sound Card with PCIe SSD Raid Array, WC everything will happen this spring, and the 3820 will be replaced in the next month or two with a 3970 - the 3820 was just a placeholder.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

3820 as a placeholder








I need to start talking like that in the near future.


----------



## blooder11181

cpu-z of my sig rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/xbi7kt


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey I can not decide between two builds, if you do not mind would you tell me which one would you go for. Thanks in advance.









Node 304: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2y4R

350D: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2zcQ


----------



## WiSK

The Node 304 is half the volume of the 350D, think you should figure out first if you want/need a smallish case, or a largish case


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The Node 304 is half the volume of the 350D, think you should figure out first if you want/need a smallish case, or a largish case


Well anyone is fine for size I just do not want a full sized atx mobo. I want something that will look nice and I am really feeling the Node 304.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I am really feeling the Node 304.


There's your answer, problem solved.


----------



## reaceskoda

Saw this over at my local computer shop the other day and was really curious to see what it was. Apparently its a Cooler Master Elite 110, but its only been released in Asia for now. The layout seems pretty interesting and it says it'll support a 120mm radiator, though it looks like cable management would restrict a lot of airflow. Not sure whether i like the layout over the 'traditional' Sugo and CM itx design.

Source: http://www.coolermaster.com.cn/RC-110-KKN1.asp


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There's your answer, problem solved.


Wow you just made that sooo simple thanks.


----------



## HPE1000

It looks a lot shorter than the elite 120 and 130.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It's basically an SG05 with ATX PSU support,dimension wise.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> It's basically an SG05 with ATX PSU support,dimension wise.


SG05 can do 10 inch GPUs and this can only do 8 inch GPUs.

Plus it looks like some of the HDD mounts are above the GPU. Not sure how sensible that is.


----------



## ultimeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> SG05 can do 10 inch GPUs and this can only do 8 inch GPUs.
> 
> Plus it looks like some of the HDD mounts are above the GPU. Not sure how sensible that is.


And uglyier


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> SG05 can do 10 inch GPUs and this can only do 8 inch GPUs.
> 
> Plus it looks like some of the HDD mounts are above the GPU. Not sure how sensible that is.


Mostly because the psu sticks out the back,gpu doesn't go that far


----------



## HPE1000

I just stole this out of an old dvr, I don't know if I should throw it in my computer for teh lulz

I don't know if it is dead or about to die though, since the receiver would just stop playing video(just black screen) and only play audio about half way through recordings most of the time.


----------



## Gereti

lol, so new...i still found sometime's 80/160gb with ide-hdd's...never have found with sata-hdd...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Get em while they're hot!
REVIEW
PRODUCT PAGE


----------



## void

Damn that's nice for mATX


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Apparently rosewill will be picking up jonsbo cases for US. Here's to hoping, and there's always diypc


----------



## Phelan

Hey, so do you guys think the custom 600w PSU in the SG07/8 will power my reference Visiontek 7990 and a 4770K at 4.5ish? The connectors are there, and the PSU is tested/rated at 50*C instead of 40*, so I'm thinking it could work.. I'd try to fit my XFX 850w in there but it's too big.


----------



## fleetfeather

Does the 7990 have the same effective power draw as 2 7970's? How many amps does your 600w psu produce on the 12v rail?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Does the 7990 have the same effective power draw as 2 7970's? How many amps does your 600w psu produce on the 12v rail?


The 7990 actually uses less power than 2 7970s; toms tests showed their total system power at 550w, and I believe even that may have been from the wall. I don't remember the specifics, other than it had an i7 OC'd as well. I'll have to look that up. I also don't know the amperage on the Silverstone custom 600w, but I do know it's single rail and advertises support of GPUs up to 400w.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hey, so do you guys think the custom 600w PSU in the SG07/8 will power my reference Visiontek 7990 and a 4770K at 4.5ish? The connectors are there, and the PSU is tested/rated at 50*C instead of 40*, so I'm thinking it could work.. I'd try to fit my XFX 850w in there but it's too big.


You should be fine.

It's not an amazing PSU but it should work.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You should be fine.
> 
> It's not an amazing PSU but it should work.


Cool beans thanks! As long as it works I don't care about efficiency. It's just hard to find a PSU of better power that will fit the stock PSU's short form factor, since a longer one would block the 7990 from fitting. I know it's not the greatest, but as long as it works I'm happy







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Cool beans thanks! As long as it works I don't care about efficiency. It's just hard to find a PSU of better power that will fit the stock PSU's short form factor, since a longer one would block the 7990 from fitting. I know it's not the greatest, but as long as it works I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Silverstone themselves just announced Strider Gold 850w & 750w units which are only 140mm deep (same as the stock power supply) and they have the Strider 600w (80+ Silver) & Strider Gold 650w.

All of these units are fully modular so they would support the short cable set or allow you to do custom cable lengths & configurations.

Just keep those in mind for the future if you ever want to fancy up your rig some. Since PSU to GPU only needs about 20CM of cable length to work and the included cables for the included PSU are longer.

Like wise, Silverstone says the PSU is "custom" but it's really not. It's a fairly bog-standard FSP design that's rather old (design wise) by today's tech.

Still pretty decently performing though:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=227


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Silverstone themselves just announced Strider Gold 850w & 750w units which are only 140mm deep (same as the stock power supply) and they have the Strider 600w (80+ Silver) & Strider Gold 650w.
> 
> All of these units are fully modular so they would support the short cable set or allow you to do custom cable lengths & configurations.
> 
> Just keep those in mind for the future if you ever want to fancy up your rig some. Since PSU to GPU only needs about 20CM of cable length to work and the included cables for the included PSU are longer.
> 
> Like wise, Silverstone says the PSU is "custom" but it's really not. It's a fairly bog-standard FSP design that's rather old (design wise) by today's tech.
> Still pretty decently performing though:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=227


Indeed. I wish there was a way to get an SG07 without the PSU. I'll probably opt for the 700w essentials version. I actually prefer non-modular because I shprten and sleeve my own cables and it's a lot easier with non modular PSUs IMO.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Indeed. I wish there was a way to get an SG07 without the PSU. I'll probably opt for the 700w essentials version. I actually prefer non-modular because I shprten and sleeve my own cables and it's a lot easier with non modular PSUs IMO.


Don't get that unit. It's very old and poorly built.


----------



## Phelan

Oh wow, thx for the info


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Silverstone themselves just announced Strider Gold 850w & 750w units which are only 140mm deep (same as the stock power supply) and they have the Strider 600w (80+ Silver) & Strider Gold 650w.


Those new ones are 150mm deep, but the modular sockets are flush to the housing. On the 140mm ST55F-G and ST65F-G the sockets were sticking out a bit, so effectively it's almost the same usable depth.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Those new ones are 150mm deep, but the modular sockets are flush to the housing. On the 140mm ST55F-G and ST65F-G the sockets were sticking out a bit, so effectively it's almost the same usable depth.


You're right, there was a typo in the email Silverstone sent me.


----------



## tipo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Do I spy an IBM model M?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipo33*
> 
> Do I spy an IBM model M?


Yup










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tipo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Respect. I own several, among other mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get em while they're hot!
> REVIEW
> PRODUCT PAGE


Cooling must be very bad


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Not really. Even so,look how pretty it is!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Prodigy/Phenom killer and it's gold


----------



## Scorpion49

Finally got my power supply in, and I am happy to report the 160XT picopsu and 192W brick has no trouble running my i7-4771, HD 7750, 1TB 7200 rpm drive, 1 SSD and two fans. I tried IBT first, then Skyrim for about 45 minutes with no problems. I could probably force a shutdown with furmark+p95 or something but that would be stupid when I know I'm pushing the limits already.

Waiting on more parts to arrive, and I'm going to have to de-solder the wires on the picopsu and change the orientation so I can put my second fan back. Was planning on doing so anyways and using all black wires with custom fit for the drives and such. Also happy to note the machines is totally silent to my ears until I start a game and the GPU fan spins up, as a function of it being so tiny.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigy/Phenom killer and it's gold


What case is that?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> What case is that?


Aerocool DS


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Aerocool DS


BTW I've read it should be $75 or less, so it's in the Prodigy/Phenom price range.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,it is gonna be cheaper than the Phenom ($99) and it is really well designed too.


----------



## PCSarge

i win. watercooled 7950/2500k in prodigy.


----------



## K1mer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> BTW I've read it should be $75 or less, so it's in the Prodigy/Phenom price range.


http://www.kitguru.net/components/roald/aerocool-dead-silent-gaming-cube-review

The interior its iqual to aquila....but i´ve been reading that aerocool as cheap plastic


----------



## Allanitomwesh

"The plastic covers also seem to be well-made; from our short time with them, it doesn't appear. that they'll wear out after repeated assemblies. Other than the side and back panels, all of the other surfaces have a soft-touch finish."
source


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Build log in sig, 4770k watercooled by 3x240mm rads, Z87M OC Formula mobo for overclocking! Using E22 hard acrylic tubing and Mayhems Pastel sunset yellow


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Build log in sig, 4770k watercooled by 3x240mm rads, Z87M OC Formula mobo for overclocking! Using E22 hard acrylic tubing and Mayhems Pastel sunset yellow


Looks awesome


----------



## Gomi

Finished "GIBSON" - Quite pleased with the end-results, both the simple look but also the silence.

Decided to use low RPM fans, so the choice was quite simple - Noiseblocker 120mm and 80mm, they are just a tad above 7db - This of course limited my choice of radiators, but the Alphacool ST30 *IS* the king of low RPM.

As for the pump, easy choice (Since I have 3 of them in the workshop, lol) - The Swiftech 35X2 pump. I can run the pump at 40-50 % and still output equal to a normal single pump running full blast.

Will this not hurt cooling performance you say ? Not the slightest, Currently running the 4770K @ 4.8Ghz (1.3Vcore) and temps in XTU and Prime never exceeded 72C - So still a lot of headroom left -Temperature on GPUs when gaming are hugging to 39-40C, never seen it higher (Battlefield, Unigine benchmark etc...).


----------



## WiSK

Looking very clean there Gomi


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Looking very clean there Gomi


Thanks bud


----------



## EpicPie

Here's my ITX setup.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i win. watercooled 7950/2500k in prodigy.


Looks nice! Any more pics? What setup is the loop?


----------



## sasparilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Here's my ITX setup.
> ]


looking good!
wondering what the cpu temps are like with such a small cooler.


----------



## Scorpion49

My build as it sits now, sorry for the cell phone pics my point and shoot finally died on me. This is how it will stay for now until I decide how I want to proceed, kind of waiting on the R7 series to see if there are any better LP cards than the 7750. I ended up putting the fans outside the case for now until I can rewire the PicoPSU to not be in the way. The fans will go inside when I fix that.


----------



## IAmDay

That is really awesome xD


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*
> 
> looking good!
> wondering what the cpu temps are like with such a small cooler.


They're alright. About 70c on load


----------



## Fonne

Is looking at my first PicoPSU, but what should I buy ? - Something like 150-200 Watt ..

Would this be fine ?

picoPSU-160-XT
http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=10#picoPSU-160-XT

Will be using this motherboard:

GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
http://www.gigabyte.dk/products/page/mb/ga-f2a88xn-wifirev_30/

Will there be any problems ?









....... And really a cool case #Scorpion49


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I do believe 150w is the one that's easier to get a matching power brick for.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My build as it sits now, sorry for the cell phone pics my point and shoot finally died on me. This is how it will stay for now until I decide how I want to proceed, kind of waiting on the R7 series to see if there are any better LP cards than the 7750. I ended up putting the fans outside the case for now until I can rewire the PicoPSU to not be in the way. The fans will go inside when I fix that.


Why put the fans outside. When the fit inside?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My build as it sits now, sorry for the cell phone pics my point and shoot finally died on me. This is how it will stay for now until I decide how I want to proceed, kind of waiting on the R7 series to see if there are any better LP cards than the 7750. I ended up putting the fans outside the case for now until I can rewire the PicoPSU to not be in the way. The fans will go inside when I fix that.


This is really impressive. Could you link the case? or is a homemade?


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is really impressive. Could you link the case? or is a homemade?


https://loneindustries.com/products/1-l1


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My build as it sits now, sorry for the cell phone pics my point and shoot finally died on me. This is how it will stay for now until I decide how I want to proceed, kind of waiting on the R7 series to see if there are any better LP cards than the 7750. I ended up putting the fans outside the case for now until I can rewire the PicoPSU to not be in the way. The fans will go inside when I fix that.


5 points off for not having air filters, and another 5 points off for stock cooler









THIS IS OCN









cool build tho. just eyeballing it, I think there might be room for more drives. stacking them both height wise as well as width wise. takes some modding as well as finding some short L shaped sata connectors might do the trick.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Why put the fans outside. When the fit inside?


I could ask the same to you, except about spoiler tags


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> ...kind of waiting on the R7 series to see if there are any better LP cards than the 7750.]


I believe the 7750 beats the R7 240 (in everything but power consumption).
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2477/xfx-r7-240.html

Probably beats the R7 250 aswell...
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2510/xfx-r7-250-low-profile.html


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> I believe the 7750 beats the R7 240 (in everything but power consumption).
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2477/xfx-r7-240.html
> 
> Probably beats the R7 250 aswell...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2510/xfx-r7-250-low-profile.html


Yeah, I was hoping for something a little better, oh well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Is looking at my first PicoPSU, but what should I buy ? - Something like 150-200 Watt ..
> 
> Would this be fine ?
> 
> picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=10#picoPSU-160-XT
> 
> Will be using this motherboard:
> 
> GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
> http://www.gigabyte.dk/products/page/mb/ga-f2a88xn-wifirev_30/
> 
> Will there be any problems ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... And really a cool case #Scorpion49


Get the 160XT kit with the 192W brick, its like $79 and works well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Why put the fans outside. When the fit inside?


The wires coming from the picopsu interfere with the fans, and so do my very unflexible SATA cables. I have to fix those first before I move them inside, they were originally in there and I had issues with the wires hitting the fan blades.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is really impressive. Could you link the case? or is a homemade?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> https://loneindustries.com/products/1-l1


Yeah, it is this one. So sorry you don't approve of me not buying the same crap everyone else has.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 5 points off for not having air filters, and another 5 points off for stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool build tho. just eyeballing it, I think there might be room for more drives. stacking them both height wise as well as width wise. takes some modding as well as finding some short L shaped sata connectors might do the trick.


It will get more OCN, I have to plan carefully but the machine will be fully water cooled with a little dual 80mm on the roof at some point here. There is more room for drives, two bays can be attached back to back but I don't need it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, it is this one. So sorry you don't approve of me not buying the same crap everyone else has.


I love it. I'm just seeing an apu and a sweet home made steam box. Just trying to figure out how to justify owning one.

Could you post a picture next to another case or a coke can or something with the side panels on? I'm just curious


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I love it. I'm just seeing an apu and a sweet home made steam box. Just trying to figure out how to justify owning one.
> 
> Could you post a picture next to another case or a coke can or something with the side panels on? I'm just curious


I would also like to see it horizontal please


----------



## GoldenTree

Wait I would just like to ask what is a nice air cooler that goes with the Node 304 and white fans


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I love it. I'm just seeing an apu and a sweet home made steam box. Just trying to figure out how to justify owning one.
> 
> Could you post a picture next to another case or a coke can or something with the side panels on? I'm just curious


I was actually planning to hold out till Kaveri, seems like it would be a great improvement, but I got tired of waiting and picked up the i7-4771 on sale for $244 at Fry's. Already had the case for like 3 or 4 months since it was in prototype phase. Here is a crummy shot of it with a regular HDD and a very dusty SG05, the case is literally the same size as the box the motherboard came out of.


----------



## toyz72

i see why i own your megahalem now







you weren't kidding when you said sale case.


----------



## DevilGear44

Update on my build! switched to a DDC and a 40mm res to make the loop completely internal. Now with 100% more UV LEDs! And a fill-port.




Will try to take better pics once I'm done leak testing and set it back up.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

ooooh,greeeen.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> Update on my build! switched to a DDC and a 40mm res to make the loop completely internal. Now with 100% more UV LEDs! And a fill-port.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to take better pics once I'm done leak testing and set it back up.


I'm trying to figure out what is going on with that plumbing. Seems to me you like to make things a lot more complicated than they need to be... If you're going to do a makeshift fill port/drain off the GPU then why stuff the awkward res in there? Seems kind of redundant.

Also it looks like you're using Mayhems Aurora line of coolant, with the colored tubing I'd switch to something a bit more efficient. Had a buddy use the white in his system with clear tubing and it turned it all green and the sparkles settled inside of all his blocks, it looked good while it lasted though...


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ooooh,greeeen.


it's actually yellow, but potato pic says otherwise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what is going on with that plumbing. Seems to me you like to make things a lot more complicated than they need to be... If you're going to do a makeshift fill port/drain off the GPU then why stuff the awkward res in there? Seems kind of redundant.
> 
> Also it looks like you're using Mayhems Aurora line of coolant, with the colored tubing I'd switch to something a bit more efficient. Had a buddy use the white in his system with clear tubing and it turned it all green and the sparkles settled inside of all his blocks, it looked good while it lasted


the plumbing is whatever. I prefer a res and the ports just help bleed it faster.

and not sure how you concluded on Mayhem Aurora because that's pure distilled. Potato pic again I guess.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Not that beastly, but I'm in the process of a new mitx build









http://www.overclock.net/t/1436076/build-log-parvum-systems-itx#post_21035734


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeorgeStorm*
> 
> Not that beastly, but I'm in the process of a new mitx build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436076/build-log-parvum-systems-itx#post_21035734


How much do those cases cost and where can I get one


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> How much do those cases cost and where can I get one


I think I mentioned it in my OP, but they're not publicly available yet, I'm doing the build as a test for one of the owners. I'm not sure what price they'll be coming out at, should be out before the end of the year.

Parvum Systems is the company.
http://www.parvumsystems.com/


----------



## Pebruska

nvm.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeorgeStorm*
> 
> I think I mentioned it in my OP, but they're not publicly available yet, I'm doing the build as a test for one of the owners. I'm not sure what price they'll be coming out at, should be out before the end of the year.
> 
> Parvum Systems is the company.
> http://www.parvumsystems.com/


Thats cool, well one day I will hope get one.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome I appreciate the pics, very cool build.


----------



## fast_fate

Membership badge please








Build Log started (a long time ago)
Lian Li V351 with sliding motherboard tray switched to vertical.
Inspiration here to get back to work on it.
Here's how it is currently...but decided on 180mm rad at the front (and disregard the QDC at the back - plans change







)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Membership badge please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log started (a long time ago)
> Lian Li V351 with sliding motherboard tray switched to vertical.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration here to get back to work on it.
> Here's how it is currently...but decided on 180mm rad at the front (and disregard the QDC at the back - plans change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Looking good. Headed to the build log Meow!


----------



## WiSK

I made a new top for my FT03-mini


----------



## DevilGear44

This time, a copy pasta from the water forum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> More potato pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the loop completely internalized, the build is finally done. Watercooling a mini-itx is probably one of the most frustrating experiences I've had as a builder. The finished product is pretty much what I envisioned when I first saw the Hadron and that's why I wanted one so badly. With the official case released, I hope to start seeing a few more watered Hadrons pop up - I'm interested to see what other hobbyists come up with.
> 
> Here's a rough sketch of what I wanted the build to look before I had started...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I made a new top for my FT03-mini
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like u-channel and some sort of mesh? Looks good. Did it improve temps/air flow?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks like u-channel and some sort of mesh? Looks good. Did it improve temps/air flow?


Thanks! Yeah it's made from a piece of one of those modsmart aluminium mesh panels. Don't think it will change temps any. I made it because the normal plastic top looks cheap, and this way I could move the USB ports to the front, they are normally in the middle.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Finally done with my Cubitek Mini Cube. Got a clear plastic cut for the side and cut a white plastic piece for the border. Also cut the front to accommadate the H100i.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Wait I would just like to ask what is a nice air cooler that goes with the Node 304 and white fans


nh-d14!







it's supposed to fit, and perform better than AIO's...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Finally done with my Cubitek Mini Cube. Got a clear plastic cut for the side and cut a white plastic piece for the border. Also cut the front to accommadate the H100i.


Nice clean modding


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Finally done with my Cubitek Mini Cube. Got a clear plastic cut for the side and cut a white plastic piece for the border. Also cut the front to accommadate the H100i.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats really cool, I wanted one of those cases so bad but they took forever to come out in the US.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah it's made from a piece of one of those modsmart aluminium mesh panels. Don't think it will change temps any. I made it because the normal plastic top looks cheap, and this way I could move the USB ports to the front, they are normally in the middle.


Nice! How's it mounted?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is awesome I love that case. But it worries me that the card and psu are fighting for air. Is there a reason you didn't flip it?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> nh-d14!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's supposed to fit, and perform better than AIO's...


Ahaha..... well lets try for something a tincy bit smaller







...just a bit


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is awesome I love that case. But it worries me that the card and psu are fighting for air. Is there a reason you didn't flip it?


Aesthetics and the words being upside down, lol. Yeah, thought about putting it fan side down, that way I can put a fan at the bottom too. But the PSU fan never comes on anyways. Haven't seen it come on yet anyways. I wanna get new fans for the H100i though. They get pretty loud above 1300rpm. Need to push some more air through the rad.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Not sure how beastly it is but it's alive











http://www.overclock.net/t/1436076/build-log-parvum-systems-itx/20#post_21052036


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeorgeStorm*
> 
> Not sure how beastly it is but it's alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436076/build-log-parvum-systems-itx/20#post_21052036


its a lovely case,

and the parvum guys are awesome too. incredible work they do.

any chance you could measure the dimensions of the case for me?

im so tempted to get a custom from them


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


Nice! what case is that?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Nice! what case is that?


It's not my build. I just think it's freaking awesome. Here is the info and specs though
Silverstone Sugo SG09B
Asus Rampage IV Gene X79 M-ATX
Intel Core i7 3930k
Corsair H80i
Corsair HX 850W
Gigabyte GTX 690
Seagate Barracuda 4TB
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Corsair Force GT 120 GB
Intel 520 180 GB
Peripherals:
Logitech MX518
Corsair K60 (MX red)
2x Dell U2412M IPS (1920x1200)
Epiphany Acoustics E-HP-O2 and E-DAC (It is NwAvGuy's O2 and ODAC, as far as I have read, it's exactly the same except for the gain button)
Sennheiser HD650

More Photo's Of This Beast


http://imgur.com/7w8t9


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's not my build. I just think it's freaking awesome. Here is the info and specs though
> Silverstone Sugo SG09B
> Asus Rampage IV Gene X79 M-ATX
> Intel Core i7 3930k
> Corsair H80i
> Corsair HX 850W
> Gigabyte GTX 690
> Seagate Barracuda 4TB
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> Corsair Force GT 120 GB
> Intel 520 180 GB
> Peripherals:
> Logitech MX518
> Corsair K60 (MX red)
> 2x Dell U2412M IPS (1920x1200)
> Epiphany Acoustics E-HP-O2 and E-DAC (It is NwAvGuy's O2 and ODAC, as far as I have read, it's exactly the same except for the gain button)
> Sennheiser HD650
> 
> More Photo's Of This Beast
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7w8t9


Definitely awesome. I love the custom painted cooler.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Nice! what case is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's not my build. I just think it's freaking awesome. Here is the info and specs though
> Silverstone Sugo SG09B
> Asus Rampage IV Gene X79 M-ATX
> Intel Core i7 3930k
> Corsair H80i
> Corsair HX 850W
> Gigabyte GTX 690
> Seagate Barracuda 4TB
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> Corsair Force GT 120 GB
> Intel 520 180 GB
> Peripherals:
> Logitech MX518
> Corsair K60 (MX red)
> 2x Dell U2412M IPS (1920x1200)
> Epiphany Acoustics E-HP-O2 and E-DAC (It is NwAvGuy's O2 and ODAC, as far as I have read, it's exactly the same except for the gain button)
> Sennheiser HD650
> 
> More Photo's Of This Beast
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7w8t9


That is awesome what this person did with the SG09. He fit the HX850 in there, I had a hell of a time with the HX750, which I'm going to be getting rid of soon for a Silverstone with PP05 cables.


----------



## IAmDay

Yes I was surprised when I saw the psu. Just thought I had to post it to show you guys


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yes I was surprised when I saw the psu. Just thought I had to post it to show you guys


Thanks for sharing. I can't even properly close mine here on the side, he must of really jammed the side panel into the PSU plug.


----------



## Yakikuze

Hi all, u guys can check out my worklog. This is my moded FT-03 mini

MagnusOpus2.0 [FT03mini] sff+mod+wc+rigid tube


----------



## DevilGear44

That looks amazing! I love the FT03/mini and that setup looks so sexy.


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> That looks amazing! I love the FT03/mini and that setup looks so sexy.


Thanks.


----------



## blooder11181

does anyone modded this case
compaq evo d500 ultra slim desktop




the beije tower on the last to pics is compaq prosignia 500


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> the beije tower on the last to pics is compaq prosignia 500


I had a Prosignia, got it cheap, used it for webserver like 10 years ago. Those were loud


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I had a Prosignia, got it cheap, used it for webserver like 10 years ago. Those were loud


yes they are.
btw what memory can i use? standart edo or older donst work.


----------



## SonDa5

My monster coming along.


----------



## Phelan

For anyone following my Mini-Me build, I thought I'd give you guys the first notice (besides a couple of my good friends), I will be DRASTICALLY changing plans with it and its layout. After getting a 7990, and also not having a working mobo/cpu (either my RIVG or 3820 is dead), I decided that M-ATX is too big/not cool enough. I will be getting a 4770K, delid it, and put it in a Maximus VI Impact, along with 16 GB Gskill Trident X 2400 or 2666 MHz, my 2 120 GB Mushkin Chronos SSDs in RAID0, XFX 850w gold PSU, and of course my Visiontek 7990







. I will be re-sizing my Mini-Phantom again to similar size and layout of a Silverstone SG08. It will still have the Phantom 820 HUE and USB ports, as well as the custom aluminum front door, and be watercooled. As much as I have mentioned, I've also left out, so keep an eye out in the weeks to come







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I will be re-sizing my Mini-Phantom again to similar size and layout of a Silverstone SG08.


well... take my sub


----------



## Allanitomwesh




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Beginning to put plans together to mod my cooler master elite 120 case to add 2 240 rads in it with some additional sheet metal and fans. Still working on getting a 2nd 240 rad then I'll be drawing up and cutting some sheet metal in the shape of a wide A to fit the 2 240rads above the case. I'm modding both my aio pumps to the 240 rads...


----------



## KrazyKap

Here is what I've got so far











[Build Log] Littlebyte - Custom mITX case build


----------



## SonDa5

Double post.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> Here is what I've got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Build Log] Littlebyte - Custom mITX case build


Nice.


----------



## Yakikuze

check out my worklog at http://www.overclock.net/t/1423648/magnusopus2-0-ft03mini-sff-mod-wc-rigid-tube/120


----------



## Airborn

Does this get me in? Check out my build log



http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron#post_21118272


----------



## IAmDay

Looks awesome so far. Also those pictures are so crisp and clear. What camera?


----------



## Ryleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Does this get me in? Check out my build log


Fantastic use of lighting. Nice stuff.


----------



## Airborn

Thank You. S4 for the Win


----------



## lvlrdka22

Redid the tubing, reoriented the Apogee Drive, added in a nonreference 7950, and swapped the PSU for a SFX one.
Next up is a radiator up top (the one from Aliexpress arrived a while ago, but it ended up being 35mm thick instead of 30mm listed on the page, getting complete refund). Looks like I'll be going all Black Ice radiators. Right now it's between the BI Pro and the GTS. Anyone still have one of the Pro's still around? I'd like to know the actual thickness off the body since most sites list them at 25mm thick, but HWLabs lists at 28.6mm. If it's really at 28.6 instead of 25, I'll just go with the GTS to make them all matching, otherwise I'll probably go for the thinner and try to fit in a 25mm fan.

It also looks like the nonreference Powercolor R9 280X has the same exact PCB as my 7950, but has a backplate. I'm going to see if I can get one.

After all that, I'll think about swapping out all tubing for fittings.






Yes, standard-sized PSU fits in there, but I'd have to redo that piece from the Apogee Drive to the GPU block, and I'm just about out of fittings







, and no radiator will fit on top (either one port semi-blocked off by PSU or too thick/long).
About the CrossSLI from the fillport, d-plugs are too fat







, otherwise it would stay all-Bitspower (except the Koolance blocks, Bitspowers are, again, too fat).

I also sprayed the outside of the side panels white plastidip. Apparently I sprayed the last few coats when it's too cold, and it came out in tiny globs. I decided to stick with it since I'm too lazy to redo, but it turned out pretty well, and has an effect similar to the paint on the wall. Alas, too lazy for pics.

tl;dr
Order of things:
1. 7950 backplate from Powercolor (if I can get one)
2. Radiator up top.
...
?. Convert to all fittings.
...
...
...
?. Cable management?

Somewhere in there I should plastidip the rest of the outside of the case white.

Apparently my semi-broken breadboard PWM controller for the pump is hiding off sight.


----------



## Phil1984

Hi there,

being new to the forum I would like to add my HTPC to this thread. Though the mainboard is a microATX, I am not sure if the case can still be considered small, but my Power HTPC is definately packed. It's sort of an all-in-one machine doing media & gaming on the television via XBMC as well as work stuff on my Dell-Screen. Take a look:





















Specs, Software & Temps:
Antec Fusion Remote Case (44.5 x 41.4 x 14.0cm, case got some some tweaks)
SeaSonic X-Series X-660 PSU
i5 2500k @ 3.75Ghz (H80i, running at 1700rpm)
Point of View GeForce GTX 680 TGT Ultra Charged 4GB + Arctic Accelero Xtreme III Cooler
16GB RAM 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws-X
Crucial m4 SSD 2.5 256GB
2xHGST Travelstar Z7K500 2.5 2x500GB (RAID 0)
Western Digital My Passport 2.5 2000GB (external Drive)
LG Electronics BH10LS30 (Blu-ray)
multiple Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPROs + 2xScythe Kaze Jyu Slim

Apple Wireless Keyboard
Logitech V470 mouse
Logitech Harmony 600 remote
2xLogitech Wireless Gamepad F710
Sony MDR-1RBT Headphones

Windows 7 64bit & XBMC 12

CPU: Idle: 49° C, Load: 69° C (Prime 24h)
GPU: Idle: 45° C, Load: 80°C (Furmark Burn-In)
Temps are okay since the PC has virtually no room to breath (see pics) and focus was laid on virtual silence.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil1984*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> being new to the forum I would like to add my HTPC to this thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Idle: 49° C, Load: 69° C (Prime 24h)
> GPU: Idle: 45° C, Load: 80°C (Furmark Burn-In)
> Temps are okay since the PC has virtually no room to breath (see pics) and focus was laid on virtual silence.


Welcome to the fourm








Plenty of work gone into this build - not my style but good work








Case can't breath like you say - but also no fresh air with it stuffed into that tight fit shelf - nice looking work area btw !!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



d.


Pics sometimes distort tubing to look kinked when it's not - but this looks a goner .


----------



## SonDa5

Update on my Monster build featuring the Asus Maximus VI Impact, 4770k and AMD R9 290x. Look ma no reservoir in my loop!


----------



## fleetfeather

WOW, the size of the mitx board and the radiator..................


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> WOW, the size of the mitx board and the radiator..................


This is TRUE Monster ITX.


----------



## KrazyKap

So here's an idea...... 300x280x200mm, space between rads to place the res and pump better, I was just rushing.


----------



## Phil1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Welcome to the fourm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of work gone into this build - not my style but good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case can't breath like you say - but also no fresh air with it stuffed into that tight fit shelf - nice looking work area btw !!
> Pics sometimes distort tubing to look kinked when it's not - but this looks a goner.


Thanks for your compliment regarding my working area.







The Temps drop about 8-10°C each when the case stands freely. Thanks again for paying such attention to detail regarding the tubing, but it's not as bad as it looks on the pic. The tube is kinked just to a certain degree, yes, but its not too bad, thus the H80i (running at 1700rpm only) is doing its job just fine.

Cheers.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> So here's an idea...... 300x280x200mm, space between rads to place the res and pump better, I was just rushing.


have fun tubing that!


----------



## Macab0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> So here's an idea...... 300x280x200mm, space between rads to place the res and pump better, I was just rushing.


Where would you mount the hard drive?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> have fun tubing that!


Lol 2nd that!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macab0ne*
> 
> Where would you mount the hard drive?


My guess would be 2.5" HDD or just SSDs, mount them anywhere


----------



## Phelan

Remember that ITX resize I was talking about? Well, here's a rough mockup I did tge other day while I still had my client's SG05 rig that I built. I have 2 sugo 5s on the way to cut up and make the frame for this build.



Specs will be

4770K delidded
MVI Impact
2x8 Gskill Trident X 2666 MHZ
2 Mushkin Chronos 120 GB SSDs in RAID0
Seagate 2 TB HDD
Visiontek 7990
XFX gold 850w with shortened and sleeved wires
Slot-loading Blu-Ray burner
Black Ice Stealth 280 rad
Akasa Viper fans
Apogee Drive II
Komodo 7990
Phantom 820 HUE and USB inputs
Custom power/reset


----------



## Gardnerphotos

^^ so much win!


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> My guess would be 2.5" HDD or just SSDs, mount them anywhere


Indeed, like this!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

^^ haha or this
good ol' bit of double sided tape


----------



## lvlrdka22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> have fun tubing that!


Or just forego tubing and use all fittings







.
Looks doable, almost.
You probably will need to go with a board similar to the Asrock Z77E-ITX, with the CPU socket very near the bottom of the board, for the CPU block to not be blocked by the radiator.

In other news, I found this:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Water-cooling-radiator-top-120-katyusha-12cm-computer-water-cooling-radiator/1077495786.html
Now that I got my refund from the last radiator, time to give this a try.


----------



## KrazyKap

The 120mm radiator is much thicker than most, but I just chucked it in for fun. I know straight away that tubing won't be straight forward, but with angled fittings, planning, and patience, it feels doable. Most likely, for drives, I would move the res and pump to the space between the rads, and then velcro mount on to the PSU. Not simple by any means, but a good challenge. Now if only I had the money.....


----------



## sivoloc

Finally i could get my hands on a Phemon here in Denmark, so i could make my 2 computer Behold: Red Hyper

(Pardon the quality; Iphone)






And for any1 who wants to get a Phenom aswell, The cable management in this little thing is just bad as you can see on one of the pictures...
but when you look at it and realize how much stuff you can put in it!

I am gonna WC it later on when i figure out where i can put enough rads in to WC 2x 780's and a i5 3560k....

enjoy and questions about the case is always welcome!


----------



## TheScavenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Finally i could get my hands on a Phemon here in Denmark, so i could make my 2 computer Behold: Red Hyper
> 
> And for any1 who wants to get a Phenom aswell, The cable management in this little thing is just bad as you can see on one of the pictures...
> but when you look at it and realize how much stuff you can put in it!
> 
> I am gonna WC it later on when i figure out where i can put enough rads in to WC 2x 780's and a i5 3560k....
> 
> enjoy and questions about the case is always welcome!


Hi Sivoloc-

What case are you using?

Thanks


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScavenger*
> 
> Hi Sivoloc-
> 
> What case are you using?
> 
> Thanks


It's a BitFenix Phenom mATX


----------



## LiquidHaus

Enjoyed the SFF while I could.

I'm looking to sell the EVGA Z77 Stinger, Samsung Green 8gb Memory, and Silvertstone SST-ST45SF-G out of this build if anyone is interested. I just haven't put them up in the classifieds yet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Finally i could get my hands on a Phemon here in Denmark, so i could make my 2 computer Behold: Red Hyper
> 
> (Pardon the quality; Iphone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for any1 who wants to get a Phenom aswell, The cable management in this little thing is just bad as you can see on one of the pictures...
> but when you look at it and realize how much stuff you can put in it!
> 
> I am gonna WC it later on when i figure out where i can put enough rads in to WC 2x 780's and a i5 3560k....
> 
> enjoy and questions about the case is always welcome!


Any issues with the side panel and drives?


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Any issues with the side panel and drives?


Yes! i have everything tugged away on the back

and with drives it depends; i have both top and bottom filled with 120mm fans and because of my cable management i had to remove the SSD bay on the back of the Sidepanel to be able to tug everything back there!

so if you want optimal cooling and a fair cable management before you have to make custom wires you cant have any 3,5" HDD's at all but for SSD's and 2,5" HDD's you can put double-sided tape and stick them to the back op the MOBO-tray or where i have stuck mine etc.

but in generel this case is really awesome but its a pain to put all this stuff in there!









Update:


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Anything small is a pain to build. It is it's own reward
EDIT
Nice lighting ,very cool.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys! I thought I would shamelessly throw in my hat for an SFF build I am doing for a friend.

Fractal Design Node 304 with Mass Effect theme. If you are interested, please check it out and leave a comment









http://www.overclock.net/t/1439391/metallicacids-fractal-effect-304/0_40






Thank you for looking









MetallicAcid


----------



## Phelan

YES! I love it







.


----------



## Macab0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*


That is an awesome looking mini build really makes me miss danger den.


----------



## fast_fate

Awesome looking builds there guys









Made some big progress on the 351 recently and now not too far from mock build being complete.
Build log here


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Awesome looking builds there guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some big progress on the 351 recently and now not too far from mock build being complete.
> Build log here


Now THIS is AWESOME! What case is that?

MetallicAcid


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Now THIS is AWESOME! What case is that?
> 
> MetallicAcid


Judging by the name it's a lian li pc-v351


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Now THIS is AWESOME! What case is that?MetallicAcid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Judging by the name it's a lian li pc-v351


Thanks Fellas - feedback appreciated.
Yes it is the Lian Li v351b
Here it is before work began - horizontal tray orientation and all


----------



## SonDa5

Awesome case and build fast fate.


----------



## Airborn

Another small preview



Build Log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


----------



## kingchris

mine all paintede and starting to go together


----------



## IAmDay

Internal pictures please


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Update on my Monster build featuring the Asus Maximus VI Impact, 4770k and AMD R9 290x. Look ma no reservoir in my loop!


Stalked you here from the 290X owner's thread.... this is the right place.... have you seen those?


----------



## SammyT

Hey Guys,

Silverstone FT03 Mini
Asrock Z77E - ITX Motherboard
I5 3570k @ 4.0ghz
8GB Samsung 1600mhz ram
EVGA GTX670 reference
Silverstone ST450 - SFG (Fan replaced with Noiseblocker Multiframe)
Samsung 256 GB 830 series SSD
2.5 inch Seagate 500gb HDD
Silverstone slim DVD burner (waiting on slimline cable. CP10 doesn't fit)
Alphacool UT60 140mm radiator
2 x 140mm Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PWM fans
Swiftech Apogee Drive II
EK Plexi/Nickel GPU Block
Bitspower fittings matte black.






Sam


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Stalked you here from the 290X owner's thread.... this is the right place.... have you seen those?


Yes.

Not for me. I direct die mount on naked CPU die. No IHS and no socket mounts. Just the block mount system directly to the bare die. It's a delicate mount and I think it works best with a light weight CPU only mount with soft tubes.

Also that mount is very nice but it doesn't have water flow over the vrms or the chipset.

I have a few ideas to improve the vrm and chipset cooling with heat sinks.


----------



## SonDa5

Kingchris love the case but you need to stick an mini-ITX MB in it.


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Kingchris love the case but you need to stick an mini-ITX MB in it.


----------



## armartins

What clock are you pushing SonDa5 ? Does the VRM get too hot?

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Finally i could get my hands on a Phemon here in Denmark, so i could make my 2 computer Behold: Red Hyper
> 
> (Pardon the quality; Iphone)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for any1 who wants to get a Phenom aswell, The cable management in this little thing is just bad as you can see on one of the pictures...
> but when you look at it and realize how much stuff you can put in it!
> 
> I am gonna WC it later on when i figure out where i can put enough rads in to WC 2x 780's and a i5 3560k....
> 
> enjoy and questions about the case is always welcome!


1 Word. Badass!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> What clock are you pushing SonDa5 ? Does the VRM get too hot?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


4.8GHZ on 4770k. Not sure how hot the VRM is getting but the heat sink does feel warm to the touch. I have a fan blowing right on it.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> 1 Word. Badass!


Thank you


----------



## SonDa5

Monster build with some proof of its performance.











Finally stabilized 1300mhz for 3dMark11P run!








P18,209 single AMD R9 290x.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7488080


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Monster build with some proof of its performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7488080
> 
> 
> 
> Finally stabilized 1300mhz for 3dMark11P run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P18,209 single AMD R9 290x.



That score.


----------



## joelk2

can i join the club now?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> can i join the club now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I feel like I'm the only person who thinks this case is massively oversized for MATX and doesn't look anything more than terrible. The acrylic work is amazing, but other than that I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I feel like I'm the only person who thinks this case is massively oversized for MATX and doesn't look anything more than terrible. The acrylic work is amazing, but other than that I'm not a fan of it.


its designed with watercooling in mind and normally (mine is a custom) allows for 2 thick 240 rads.

it could be made shorter but thats up to the manufacturer to decide (they do custom work too)

the height is spot on for matx, its actually 25mm shorter than the Phenom M. its only 25mm wider yet acommodates the psu and hdds in the rear chamber so they are hidden and out of the way.

each to their own though, youre cube rig is rather nice


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I feel like I'm the only person who thinks this case is massively oversized for MATX and doesn't look anything more than terrible. The acrylic work is amazing, but other than that I'm not a fan of it.


I like the dimensions and styling. I prefer all aluminum material for cooling ability though. I think it does look nice though.


----------



## jezzer

Not done yet, still waiting on some water blocks but its going to be beastly


----------



## Lennyx

Looking good jezzer. do you have a build log?
I was waiting for the aerocool ds to be available myself. But everything is so late to Norway.
In the end i ordered a caselabs mercury s5.


----------



## jezzer

Thanks. Unfortunatly dont have the time to make a worthy build log, otherwise i would have made one.

I was waiting for the ds a while to, almost bought another case but saw it was in stock so i was lucky


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Monster build with some proof of its performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally stabilized 1300mhz for 3dMark11P run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P18,209 single AMD R9 290x.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7488080


Actually im interested in knowing what case this is ^^


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Actually im interested in knowing what case this is ^^


Lian Li PC V 354A if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Lian Li PC V 354A if I'm not mistaken.


No cause this case has a bottom PSU and the one you stated has a side mounted PSU.
Looks to be a modded LIAN LI PC-A04B


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ah yeah,good spot


----------



## CrSt3r

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmm ... not quite.

Lian Li PC-V 354A

The PSU is mounted sideways and the back fan Mount can hold a 120, whilst in his case it is ... maybe a 80mm or 60mm vented hole.



Just saw what case it seems to be









It is for sure a Lian Li PC-A04A ...


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Not done yet, still waiting on some water blocks but its going to be beastly






been looking for reviews of this case! How have you found it?


----------



## CrSt3r

Just look for Bitfenix Prodigy Reviews ... just with another Shell


----------



## Lennyx

Thats not bitfenix with another shell. Its Aerocool DS. Xigmatek Aquila and Aerocool DS are the same cases with different exterior.

And to find a review try google. It is probably 10 reviews out of that case.


----------



## CrSt3r

k ... i stand corrected. Its the same layout as the named above.


----------



## Oliver1234

I may have posted here in an earlier stage of my build, but it was recently finished:


----------



## KrazyKap

:O wow, I approve!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sweet rig,must've taken forever!


----------



## llythrus




----------



## Oliver1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> :O wow, I approve!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Sweet rig,must've taken forever!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*


Thanks guys,and yes, it took multiple months...


----------



## dman1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> can i join the club now?


What case is this and where did you get it


----------



## FrancisJF

its Parvum cases

www.parvumsystems.com


----------



## joelk2

As above. Mine is actually the Parvum S2.0 (not for sale yet) and also the design is a custom one for the Nvidia Battlebox program.

I actually won the case in a competition but I can't recommend the company Parvum enough. It's only 2 of them, they will do custom work for you too.

They are releasing an ITX version of the case very soon too (their is a build log or 2 floating around)


----------



## vangsfreaken

dat sg05


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oooooo,aaaaaaaah,orangey!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 
> dat sg05


seems just a hair too dark on the paint. maybe it's the light?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Oooooo,aaaaaaaah,orangey!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> seems just a hair too dark on the paint. maybe it's the light?


there's two reasons...
1. That's unfinished powder, it's better now








2. It's ktm-inspired, it's the exact same orange as my friends exc 125









Btw: screw dem spoilers, I'm on my phone


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> As above. Mine is actually the Parvum S2.0 (not for sale yet) and also the design is a custom one for the Nvidia Battlebox program.
> 
> I actually won the case in a competition but I can't recommend the company Parvum enough. It's only 2 of them, they will do custom work for you too.
> 
> They are releasing an ITX version of the case very soon too (their is a build log or 2 floating around)


Thought they were releasing ATX version too?


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Thought they were releasing ATX version too?


They will be, but they're not sure on dates for either the mitx or atx cases yet.


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... me and a couple of friends made a jack at school....

and i liked the colorscheme







the original paint on the sg05 was pure ****, so i decided to do something. even the black parts are repainted









it's darker in reality, but... flash...

i even made some better feet!

i even fixed the h80i inside which was broken beyond repair, but i don't have any pictures of that...


----------



## Phelan

That SG05 look awesome!

I made some progress on my SG05x2/Phantom contraption.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*


Hah, I like that!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That's a very good paint job. Love the two tone. YUNO paint feet? My OCD senses are tingling.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> That SG05 look awesome!
> 
> I made some progress on my SG05x2/Phantom contraption.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank you







and that mod is looking better for each day







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hah, I like that!


thank you, it worked rather well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> That's a very good paint job. Love the two tone. YUNO paint feet? My OCD senses are tingling.


because it's not visible, and it's foam


----------



## jezzer

Finally got my waterblocks for my GPUs but only installed one of em so only cooling the CPU and one GPU.

I could not resist leaving one gpu with the stock cooler, it just matches the case so nice and it will still fit dual 780s while watercooling one of them.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys this is going to be a average black, white, sliver build in a node 304. I will be ordering parts next week. If you guys want you could check out my build log Frozen Roots: A Node 304 Build and help me give a name to this pc.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys this is going to be a average black, white, sliver build in a node 304. I will be ordering parts next week. If you guys want you could check out my build log Frozen Roots: A Node 304 Build and help me give a name to this pc.


*My tiny black nightmare*

i can't get better than that one^^


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Finally got my waterblocks for my GPUs but only installed one of em so only cooling the CPU and one GPU.
> 
> I could not resist leaving one gpu with the stock cooler, it just matches the case so nice and it will still fit dual 780s while watercooling one of them.


Nice build !









One question: On the top cover, how wide is the space between On/reset Header to USB Header ?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Nice build !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question: On the top cover, how wide is the space between On/reset Header to USB Header ?


Thanks







When measuring the mesh between the button and the USB port on the other side there is 14cm between them

I have 2 120fans under the mesh and under those a 60mm thick 240 rad. It fits nicely but no room for anymore rads in the case, had to mount a 120 slim rad outside at the back, the fan for that rad did fit in the case so not a big deal.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys and girls!

Here is my shameless attempt to lure you into looking at my modding project for a friend, the Fractal Effect 304!

Custom "armour" WIP


Fully sleeved semi-modular PSU:


Custom PSU shroud:



A small list of mods include:

Custom GPU shroud
Custom PSU shroud
Fully sleeved Fractal Design Newton R3 600w PSU
Custom "Armour" for the exterior of the Fractal Design Node 304
Custom paint work
I hope you can come and atake a look









Best regards,
Justin/MetallicAcid


----------



## soundx98

I'd like to see more








Is there a link to a worklog?


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys and girls!
> 
> Here is my shameless attempt to lure you into looking at my modding project for a friend, the Fractal Effect 304!
> 
> Custom "armour" WIP
> 
> 
> Fully sleeved semi-modular PSU:
> 
> 
> Custom PSU shroud:
> 
> 
> 
> A small list of mods include:
> 
> Custom GPU shroud
> Custom PSU shroud
> Fully sleeved Fractal Design Newton R3 600w PSU
> Custom "Armour" for the exterior of the Fractal Design Node 304
> Custom paint work
> I hope you can come and atake a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin/MetallicAcid


Love your work MA...so beautiful


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I'd like to see more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a link to a worklog?


Yeah man, have a look in my sig for the link









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> Love your work MA...so beautiful


Thanks man!! I just finished filing and rounding off the edges for the PSU shroud, and just about to start sanding and prepping it for paint









MetallicAcid


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys and girls!
> 
> Here is my shameless attempt to lure you into looking at my modding project for a friend, the Fractal Effect 304!
> 
> Custom "armour" WIP
> 
> 
> Fully sleeved semi-modular PSU:
> 
> 
> Custom PSU shroud:
> 
> 
> 
> A small list of mods include:
> 
> Custom GPU shroud
> Custom PSU shroud
> Fully sleeved Fractal Design Newton R3 600w PSU
> Custom "Armour" for the exterior of the Fractal Design Node 304
> Custom paint work
> I hope you can come and atake a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin/MetallicAcid


\

When I get my build, can you give me lessons? TEACH ME YOUR WAYS MASTER!!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> \
> 
> When I get my build, can you give me lessons? TEACH ME YOUR WAYS MASTER!!!


G'day Virgill!

I would like to say that I am no master, and that this is only my second mod project. But I would be more than happy to spitball ideas and possible mods for you next project









If I have the time, I might even be able to SkecthUp something for you









Best regards,
MetallicAcid


----------



## Ribozyme

Anyone ordered an ncase m1 here? looking forward to some build logs!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyone ordered an ncase m1 here? looking forward to some build logs!


Most of us in the US are looking at mid-December delivery
When/If I can make the"guts" look nice enough I'll post a mini-build log


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Most of us in the US are looking at mid-December delivery
> When/If I can make the"guts" look nice enough I'll post a mini-build log


Awesome, thanks! Got mine already, but no idea what to do with it, cashflow is low at the moment. I could migrate my build from my node 304. But I'll need a new PSU and cpu cooler.


----------



## prava

Reporting in!




























i5 2500k
Asrock Z77E-ITX
Gskill Sniper 2x4GB 1600 cl9
NVIDIA GTX760
Silverstone ST45SF-G
Crucial M4 256GB
Samsung 2TB

That stock cooler needs to go ver, VERY soon...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

ooooh dat looks good!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> That stock cooler needs to go ver, VERY soon...


si senor, very soon


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> si senor, very soon


I had planned to use a CLC... but tubes will get too tight for my liking since I want to use a 120mm version. Also, only 25% of the cases have been received so... I think I'll let others experiment since I only have a handful choices with my current board and I'm sure somebody will try them out...

... or not, and I'll simply order the AXP-100 or Samuel 17 and be done with it









PS: you guys don't have like the magic letter, the *Ñ*!

















































se*Ñ*or looks so much better







But it would be kinda hard to write since your keyboards don't show it and you would have to switch language to spanish and actually look at where it sits on a spanish keyboard


----------



## Nuzart

My Tracking hasn't updated since Nov 1st.


----------



## WALSRU

Hey that Ncase layout looks familiar











I went with a swiftech apogee kit and some angled fittings. It was a tight squeeze but worth it. Love your case, really if I had to do it over the acrylic is a lot of hassle and the m1 is perfect.


----------



## soundx98

I'm using the Sam17 in a PC-Q25.
There is very poor ventilation in the PC-Q25 when it's loaded. I'd think it would perform a lot better in the ncase M1
(I do love the side panel retention method in the PC-Q25, one of the things that sold me on the M1)

Still, I'm going to try a Corsair H100 and Antec 620 in my M1's.

most of us know there should be a tilde there








large Hispanic populations in most U.S. cities.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._cities_with_large_Hispanic_populations









Good Luck with your "M1 tweaking"!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> My Tracking hasn't updated since Nov 1st.


Yeah, its kinda the only thing that needs to be improved in the future. I have mine since 11/11, and the post guy just showed up with a case and an customs invoice I had to pay. In the future they need to take into account the priority shipment list (I was in the second list) or don't bother with it and just say that people well get there cases... when they get them.

Well, at least they were honest when they said "before January 2014", since that seems to be the truth. But It's somehow weird that countries that share borders got their units by air (EMS in my "case") and others will take up to a week to get them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I'm using the Sam17 in a PC-Q25.
> There is very poor ventilation in the PC-Q25 when it's loaded. I'd think it would perform a lot better in the ncase M1
> (I do love the side panel retention method in the PC-Q25, one of the things that sold me on the M1)
> 
> Still, I'm going to try a Corsair H100 and Antec 620 in my M1's.
> 
> most of us know there should be a tilde there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large Hispanic populations in most U.S. cities.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._cities_with_large_Hispanic_populations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck with your "M1 tweaking"!


M1's? More than 1?







Actually, the M1 has been a really easy case to work with. The layout and exterior are very nice but... you have to see the inside and tinker with it to see how smart they have been designed. I could only find just a few gripes but, overall, the best case I've worked so far design wise. It kinda makes you wonder why a bunch of anonymous guys on a random forum can get a better product than most multinational companies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Hey that Ncase layout looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a swiftech apogee kit and some angled fittings. It was a tight squeeze but worth it. Love your case, really if I had to do it over the acrylic is a lot of hassle and the m1 is perfect.


Hehehehe.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> It kinda makes you wonder why a bunch of anonymous guys on a random forum can get a better product than most multinational companies.


Yep,more than once too. The most awesome stuff comes from kickstarters...


----------



## Phelan

Because the larger companies have to make cases that appeal to a worldwide audience and sell millions using as much of the same tooling as possible.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Because the larger companies have to make cases that appeal to a worldwide audience and sell millions using as much of the same tooling as possible.


Thats nonsense. The fact that people spend $200 for a mITX case is the proof that companies are doing many things wrong. They have the manufacturing capabilites of producing high quality goods, yet they fail to do so because they know nothing of the markets they are into. They just release mindlessly a ton of products each year withouth realising what was right and what was wrong on the models released the prior year. Hey, maybe your model won't sell... and thats ok, but if your products are properly engineered, planned and thought they have a higher grade of success.

I'm not talking about boutique companies that sell highly customised products, like Case labs, as they will always exist at the side of huge companies because they target different segments. No, the NCASE M1 hasn't been a success because its a very "exotic" or "fancy" solution. In fact, it isn't: its a success because all the other vendors out there have been unable to deliver a decent product at all, or miserably failed at it. Just look at what the cases offers and you should realise that it has nothing of fancy nor exotic nor out of the ordinary. Its simply a mITX solution done right. Now, if you analyze the money that went on to it, the fact that indiegogo had to be paid, that the run was small (the bigger the run, the smaller the cost), that there was a huge uncertainty regarding whether we would get our cases or not and many other things.... this case could be sold at retail level for $150, probably even less. At that price, the thing would sell, because its a nice, well done, round product, and nothing less. This is not a high-ly fancy, highly customised case (like Case labs do, they target a very, very specific market), nor a "small-above-everything" case, nope, its simply a product done right.

Lian Li, for instance, has been stagnant for years. I have yet to see a decent idea come out of theirs. Their cases are pretty but impractical, since it seems to me they never bother to test them or even mount a computer inside before release them. I know because I had one of those, and you will see that their cases need to be modded if you want to use like 50% of their functionality. And I love them for their aesthetics... but is it that hard to look at what users are doing to your cases? Heck, how many people have added holes to their A05 cases on the roof? Is it that hard to add them at the fabric? Like really?

Those things make me wonder what really are companies doing this days. Forums offer free information that you just need to fetch to see where the market is headed. The companies that seems to use the forums the most seems to be Corsair, NZXT and Bitfenix, the brands that have released highly successful products not so long ago (the Phantom, the "D" series and the Prodigy). Those products are successful because they are nice, functional and well thought.

At the end, people forget about what is important. WE are important, because we are part of an audience that has money to spend. Profits on cases we buy are damn higher than profits made on cases for non-enthusiasts. Would you rather sell 10.000 cases for oems or 1.000 cases for enthusiasts? The answer is kinda simple since profits aren't to be made on $15 cases were competition is scary.. but on a market where a decent design can net you a decent stake of the pie and make some money. Cost in this hobby is just another variable, not the most important one. NCASE showed the world that people pay top dollar for something they might not ever get. If a few users can do it on a forum... huge companies should be able to deliver on a higher scale, at a lower cost. They don't care, and thus why they are as inefficient as they are. Most Lian Li cases are unusable or have a very poor thought behind them.


----------



## WALSRU

Amen brotha!


----------



## Phelan

Like it or not, thr Ncase is still a niche product for a much smaller audience. There are always enthusiasts willing to pay top dollar for nice cases, but that doesn't mean the same thing mass produced would hit the sales needed. Look at the Prodigy. Most people in this group scoff at it, yet it's the most successful ITX case to date. Cooler Master, Corsair, NZXT, and other companies are gauging the markets, looking for inputs, but they still have a board they have to answer to, and perameters they have to stay inside, for the sake of their jobs. Making an ITX case that does not require more than a motherboard change for PC owners to move into is generally one of the requirements they have to meet.

Think about this. If every single member of this forum, every build log, every review, used an Ncase M1, would you still want it? The truth is that we have fundamentally different needs because we want something with personality. We want uniqueness. And the larger companies are looking for a balance if popularity and uniqueness much closer to poularity than we are.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Like it or not, thr Ncase is still a niche product for a much smaller audience. There are always enthusiasts willing to pay top dollar for nice cases, but that doesn't mean the same thing mass produced would hit the sales needed. Look at the Prodigy. Most people in this group scoff at it, yet it's the most successful ITX case to date. Cooler Master, Corsair, NZXT, and other companies are gauging the markets, looking for inputs, but they still have a board they have to answer to, and perameters they have to stay inside, for the sake of their jobs. Making an ITX case that does not require more than a motherboard change for PC owners to move into is generally one of the requirements they have to meet.


Its a niche product because of the way the product was funded, produced and released, not because of the product itself which is why your logic doesn't make complete sense. The intention of the NCASE team was NEVER to release a "limited" product, but to release something that wasn't on the market already. So, since what they wanted wasn't on the market, they had to create it.

Because of the inherent cost of the project, and because of their limited funds related to market the thing (which was NONE, since the thing got publicity from users interested on the project themselves), and initial interest, they had to draw a line somewhere... and they INCREASED the production since the initial batch was aiming at the minimum qty (300 units). They produced 1000 units because the demand was higher than their initial target... and I know of a lot of people that would have been interested in the project had they known before... but they didn't. Had the thing got more publicity, and people showed interest for it, the quantity would have been higher, but then you risk making the project too long and initial backers losing their interest, which isn't good. You need to fine a "middle-point".

Regarding the prodigy, there is nothing to scoff at, since its:

a) A very nice, aesthetically pleasing design.
b) Has little to no compromises regarding its form factor.
c) Its common and cheap.

Sure it certainly isn't SFF by any means, but that means nothing. Bitfenix showed the world a product will sell if its well thought and designed, and thus why many other companies are copying their internal design. But Bitfenix isn't a "premium" company that delivers high quality finish and materials on their cases, their aim is somewhere else. But there are companies out there that offer "premium" goods that are lackluster in many, many regards.

Regarding the board, it means close to nothing. Companies aim at products that bring profits to the company, and you can do 2 different things:

a) Innovate. Offer products that offer more to the users. Innovative products normally aren't sold in high quantities since they are expensive.
b) Make products cheaper. Compete on costs.

(sometimes you can make both. Apple does, for instance, although its not the norm and always happens when you have a huge portion of the market, something that doesn't happen on computer cases).

Just look at the 900D, from Corsair. Its a high-end, boutique product... yet they released it. I'm sure they haven't sold a lot of units simply because of the nature of the case, but they aimed at a singular market, and released a product that was up to the task. Regarding other markets its just as simple: you don't have to sell 1.000.000 units to be successful, you need to sell a product in enough quantities to make up for R&D and all the inherent costs, and bring a nice margin. If you tell the board you will release 10.000 units of a product designed for a very specific market alont with 200.000 units (of a different product) for another different market and they will ask you to meet the quota. To succeed. But succeed has nothing to do with "sell a ton of units". Succeed means to bring back some profits. Heck, you could sell 1.000 units of a very specific product and bring higher margins than with 100.000 units. All-around products that cater to the whole market are useless since you will never please anybody. You have to segment the market and decide what products go to each market.
Quote:


> Think about this. If every single member of this forum, every build log, every review, used an Ncase M1, would you still want it? The truth is that we have fundamentally different needs because we want something with personality. We want uniqueness. And the larger companies are looking for a balance if popularity and uniqueness much closer to poularity than we are.


Yes, I'd still want it. What you don't understand is that when I was looking for a mITX case, and after checking ALL THE MARKET, I found out that:

a) There are no efficient options out there.
b) Even when they are big, they have a ton of compromises. I don't want that, I want a case that offers me flexibility, but not at the expense of a huuuuuge thing.
c) The little products there are out there... are ugly, or have terrible build quality, or both.

I went the M1 route simply because there was no other route. I wanted small AND flexible AND good quality AND nice design (price wasn't a factor, as for this things its normally not a factor for me. I'm not rich, but $300 vs $120 makes not that much of a difference when you see what you get compared to other products). Nothing competed with the M1 at that moment, and nothing competes with it as of today. If everybody had one I could care less: I'm not into getting things for them being limited... I'm into buying things that are useful to me. I have a Filco keyboard... why? Because at the time I got it there was no other vendor offering a high quality, 87-key keyboard. Not because having a Filco makes you fancier, I could care less about it. Today? Id analyze the pros and cons of the Filco along any other options (Being from Europe you have less options than in the US, since once you import something the customs rip you off. Heck, I paid around $50 in customs for the $90 M1 package. Imagine if the label showed the real price... :S ).


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Yeah, its kinda the only thing that needs to be improved in the future. I have mine since 11/11, and the post guy just showed up with a case and an customs invoice I had to pay. *In the future they need to take into account the priority shipment list* (I was in the second list) or don't bother with it and just say that people well get there cases... when they get them.
> 
> Well, at least they were honest when they said "before January 2014", since that seems to be the truth. But It's somehow weird that countries that share borders got their units by air (EMS in my "case") and others will take up to a week to get them.


I'm kind of annoyed at how they've dealt with this. I, along with many others paid $10 to get onto the early shipment list. And for them to just throw that out the window and ship them as they see fit.

I understand they shipped it in a way that's efficient, which I have no problem with IF it was based on a first come first serve basis for the early shipping list.. not a pay $10 to get on a list that gets disregarded when it comes to shipping. As soon as they knew they weren't shipping the early shipping list people first, they should have refunded that $10 back.

Yeah it's only $10 so I'm not going to do anything about it.. however I'm pretty sure I have every legal right to chase it down as it was what I paid for.

An apology would have been nice too, with the option to request a refund if we wanted it. I wouldn't have asked for it back, but the gesture would have been nice.

/rant

I just want my M1


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed at how they've dealt with this. I, along with many others paid $10 to get onto the early shipment list. And for them to just throw that out the window and ship them as they see fit.
> 
> I understand they shipped it in a way that's efficient, which I have no problem with IF it was based on a first come first serve basis for the early shipping list.. not a pay $10 to get on a list that gets disregarded when it comes to shipping. As soon as they knew they weren't shipping the early shipping list people first, they should have refunded that $10 back.
> 
> Yeah it's only $10 so I'm not going to do anything about it.. however I'm pretty sure I have every legal right to chase it down as it was what I paid for.
> 
> An apology would have been nice too, with the option to request a refund if we wanted it. I wouldn't have asked for it back, but the gesture would have been nice.
> 
> /rant
> 
> I just want my M1


Cases were scheduled to be delivered in January. If you get yours before that, it's shipping early, no?


----------



## WiSK

The original plan was to ship them all first to the US, then on to other countries. Seeing that none of the sea-shipped cases arrived in the US yet, my guess is that this way you will get your case earlier than with the "early shipping" via the US. Since it's going direct from Taiwan to Aus.

edit: ninja'd didn't see subtec's answer


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed at how they've dealt with this. I, along with many others paid $10 to get onto the early shipment list. And for them to just throw that out the window and ship them as they see fit.
> 
> I understand they shipped it in a way that's efficient, which I have no problem with IF it was based on a first come first serve basis for the early shipping list.. not a pay $10 to get on a list that gets disregarded when it comes to shipping. As soon as they knew they weren't shipping the early shipping list people first, they should have refunded that $10 back.
> 
> Yeah it's only $10 so I'm not going to do anything about it.. however I'm pretty sure I have every legal right to chase it down as it was what I paid for.
> 
> An apology would have been nice too, with the option to request a refund if we wanted it. I wouldn't have asked for it back, but the gesture would have been nice.
> 
> /rant
> 
> I just want my M1


Actually, you have no legal right, since we donated money for the project... which so happens that such donation included a perk (priority shipment list. I was on the 2nd one). We didn't actually buy such priority.

But yes, I do agree with you that it is kind of the only "gripe" with the project. But, overall, the project has been well executed top to bottom sans a few minor details. I think, though, that the shipping agency they used to make things easier for them did whatever they wanted to do and not what was required for them to do. **** happens, like they say, and I'm sure that the rest of the world will get their cases soon.

Still, they will get the cases before January, and that was the target all along.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Cases were scheduled to be delivered in January. If you get yours before that, it's shipping early, no?


Not really. We created a google docs to share information about the shipping status and its kind of funny. Why? Denmark got all of them... but Netherlands, which have a common border, have gotten none. New Zealand also got theirs... but not Australia.

That, once you keep in mind that some users paid for their priority shipping (I did, although with the intention of supporting the project and not getting mine sooner than others, which so happens I did) makes it clear why some users are annoyed, and they have every right to be. Still, all things considered, everything has been a huge success when we compare it to other launches done by major players but, in the scheme of crowdfunded projects? Its an A++++ project all along. At least 99% of the users will get their case before january, and its not every day that companies can manage those final dates, let alone small projects like this one.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Not really.


Sure it is. "Early shipping" is satisfied if it's before the delivery date of January, right? Why would it matter if some people get theirs extra-early? Like WiSK said, if the original shipping plan had been followed, the people on the "early shipping" list might have received their cases even later. This way *everyone* should get their case before January.


----------



## Nuzart

that's a valid point there. I guess I didn't see it as a donation.

That being said. I'm not fussed with mine coming later. I'm probably not even gonna be able to use it until january anyway. Its just a slight feeling of being kicked in the gut seeing people post theirs up and claiming they weren't even on early shipping list.

That being said. No regrets and a well executed crowd funded project

Sent from my XT905 using Tapatalk


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Its just a slight feeling of being kicked in the gut seeing people post theirs up and claiming they weren't even on early shipping list.


Don't take it personally. I think there was some naivety of W360 to choose "early shipment" as a perk. It might have made sense for US48 orders, if all sent out from New York, but not for international orders. Even if he would have posted them himself in the "correct" shipping order, there's still a good chance that all cases bound for one country would end up on the same cargo boat. And as we've seen, for some destinations air-shipping was the same price as sea-shipping, they are the lucky ones who got their cases first.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone continue to sell the SG05 years and years later. Nobody really made them sweat enough to correct it and do better.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone continue to sell the SG05 years and years later. Nobody really made them sweat enough to correct it and do better.


The SG08 would be a perfect variant to the SG05 I think, if only came without a PSU so you could choose your own and pick up the case cheaper than $175-200.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Its a niche product because of the way the product was funded, produced and released, not because of the product itself which is why your logic doesn't make complete sense. The intention of the NCASE team was NEVER to release a "limited" product, but to release something that wasn't on the market already. So, since what they wanted wasn't on the market, they had to create it.
> 
> Because of the inherent cost of the project, and because of their limited funds related to market the thing (which was NONE, since the thing got publicity from users interested on the project themselves), and initial interest, they had to draw a line somewhere... and they INCREASED the production since the initial batch was aiming at the minimum qty (300 units). They produced 1000 units because the demand was higher than their initial target... and I know of a lot of people that would have been interested in the project had they known before... but they didn't. Had the thing got more publicity, and people showed interest for it, the quantity would have been higher, but then you risk making the project too long and initial backers losing their interest, which isn't good. You need to fine a "middle-point".
> 
> Regarding the prodigy, there is nothing to scoff at, since its:
> 
> a) A very nice, aesthetically pleasing design.
> b) Has little to no compromises regarding its form factor.
> c) Its common and cheap.
> 
> Sure it certainly isn't SFF by any means, but that means nothing. Bitfenix showed the world a product will sell if its well thought and designed, and thus why many other companies are copying their internal design. But Bitfenix isn't a "premium" company that delivers high quality finish and materials on their cases, their aim is somewhere else. But there are companies out there that offer "premium" goods that are lackluster in many, many regards.
> 
> Regarding the board, it means close to nothing. Companies aim at products that bring profits to the company, and you can do 2 different things:
> 
> a) Innovate. Offer products that offer more to the users. Innovative products normally aren't sold in high quantities since they are expensive.
> b) Make products cheaper. Compete on costs.
> 
> (sometimes you can make both. Apple does, for instance, although its not the norm and always happens when you have a huge portion of the market, something that doesn't happen on computer cases).
> 
> Just look at the 900D, from Corsair. Its a high-end, boutique product... yet they released it. I'm sure they haven't sold a lot of units simply because of the nature of the case, but they aimed at a singular market, and released a product that was up to the task. Regarding other markets its just as simple: you don't have to sell 1.000.000 units to be successful, you need to sell a product in enough quantities to make up for R&D and all the inherent costs, and bring a nice margin. If you tell the board you will release 10.000 units of a product designed for a very specific market alont with 200.000 units (of a different product) for another different market and they will ask you to meet the quota. To succeed. But succeed has nothing to do with "sell a ton of units". Succeed means to bring back some profits. Heck, you could sell 1.000 units of a very specific product and bring higher margins than with 100.000 units. All-around products that cater to the whole market are useless since you will never please anybody. You have to segment the market and decide what products go to each market.
> Yes, I'd still want it. What you don't understand is that when I was looking for a mITX case, and after checking ALL THE MARKET, I found out that:
> 
> a) There are no efficient options out there.
> b) Even when they are big, they have a ton of compromises. I don't want that, I want a case that offers me flexibility, but not at the expense of a huuuuuge thing.
> c) The little products there are out there... are ugly, or have terrible build quality, or both.
> 
> I went the M1 route simply because there was no other route. I wanted small AND flexible AND good quality AND nice design (price wasn't a factor, as for this things its normally not a factor for me. I'm not rich, but $300 vs $120 makes not that much of a difference when you see what you get compared to other products). Nothing competed with the M1 at that moment, and nothing competes with it as of today. If everybody had one I could care less: I'm not into getting things for them being limited... I'm into buying things that are useful to me. I have a Filco keyboard... why? Because at the time I got it there was no other vendor offering a high quality, 87-key keyboard. Not because having a Filco makes you fancier, I could care less about it. Today? Id analyze the pros and cons of the Filco along any other options (Being from Europe you have less options than in the US, since once you import something the customs rip you off. Heck, I paid around $50 in customs for the $90 M1 package. Imagine if the label showed the real price... :S ).


I'm not dissing the Ncase, and I meant it is in a Niche market (ITX market in general). I think my point is coming off more polar to yours, whereas I don't think our opinions are that far different, so I apologize if that's the case.

I did want to touch on one thing though about the Ncase M1. You said it is flexible - I wouldn't think it flexible in my case (pun intended). It won't fit my PSU or my graphics card.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The SG08 would be a perfect variant to the SG05 I think, if only came without a PSU so you could choose your own and pick up the case cheaper than $175-200.


How about a SG08 Style case but with a SFX psu so its shorter and a 120mm fan on top instead of a 180mm


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> How about a SG08 Style case but with a SFX psu so its shorter and a 120mm fan on top instead of a 180mm


Yeah that would be nice. I was mainly talking about from a size point of view. I love the SG05 but it won't natively fit a 7970 much less my 7990.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Yeah that would be nice. I was mainly talking about from a size point of view. I love the SG05 but it won't natively fit a 7970 much less my 7990.


What ruined the SG05 was the placement of the PSU. It made it had to get all the harddrive connected, limited CPU coolers and the drive holder. A SFX version of the SG08 would be amazing


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm not dissing the Ncase, and I meant it is in a Niche market (ITX market in general). I think my point is coming off more polar to yours, whereas I don't think our opinions are that far different, so I apologize if that's the case.
> 
> I did want to touch on one thing though about the Ncase M1. You said it is flexible - I wouldn't think it flexible in my case (pun intended). It won't fit my PSU or my graphics card.


To be fair,no 12L case can.


----------



## Phelan

True







. My custom case is ~14L.

Edit- although the PSU actually can. I put an XFX 750w PSU in an SG05 for a client build.


----------



## kingchris

outside


inside


still more to do


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My custom case is ~14L.
> 
> Edit- although the PSU actually can. I put an XFX 750w PSU in an SG05 for a client build.


Ncase M1 actually does take 140mm ATX if I recall, if you shorten the cables just right.







Otherwise it's gonna be a PITA.


----------



## m_jones_

I really like the Antec ISK 600 at 18.7L http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-217-AN
Full ATX psu
Supports 12.5" graphics cards
170mm cooler support

Shame it front is a bit ugly.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm quickly becoming a convert to the "PSU in front" ethos. There's just no way to make a compact case without it. In most cases, you'll be left with that area anyway, why not put the PSU there?


----------



## GoldenTree

I have I question. It seems the Node 304 is a less popular case to this thread from what it looks like and the SG05 is "That" case people enjoy. I personally think the node would be pretty nice also. So why no love/ recognition for the case ? Do you guys just like the SG05 because it is just that much smaller. Oh m_jones_ is you like that case's interior check out the node.

Thanks, Golden


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I have I question. It seems the Node 304 is a less popular case to this thread from what it looks like and the SG05 is "That" case people enjoy. I personally think the node would be pretty nice also. So why no love/ recognition for the case ? Do you guys just like the SG05 because it is just that much smaller. Oh m_jones_ is you like that case's interior check out the node.
> 
> Thanks, Golden


I have the Node, I don't mind it. Though every time I see my mates SG05 I think the smaller shoebox size case just looks better and doesn't waste any room.

That being said, I'm looking forward to the M1


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I have the Node, I don't mind it. Though every time I see my mates SG05 I think the smaller shoebox size case just looks better and doesn't waste any room.
> 
> That being said, I'm looking forward to the M1


Ahh alrighty

Thanks, Golden


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I have I question. It seems the Node 304 is a less popular case to this thread from what it looks like and the SG05 is "That" case people enjoy. I personally think the node would be pretty nice also. So why no love/ recognition for the case ? Do you guys just like the SG05 because it is just that much smaller. Oh m_jones_ is you like that case's interior check out the node.
> 
> Thanks, Golden


Well, not all people with Nodes post in this thread. There's a huge Node 304 Club thread in the whereabouts of this SFF forum realm  The SG owner's don't have one, if I recall.


----------



## Phelan

Light bulb...


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Well, not all people with Nodes post in this thread. There's a huge Node 304 Club thread in the whereabouts of this SFF forum realm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SG owner's don't have one, if I recall.


Yeah thats true, I shall be apart of that thread officially soon. But I do make apperences on that thread every little bit. Why dosent someone make a thread for the SG owners also. Seems like a good idea to me









Thanks, Golden


----------



## Phelan

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club

That was my light bulb


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Sure it is. "Early shipping" is satisfied if it's before the delivery date of January, right? Why would it matter if some people get theirs extra-early? Like WiSK said, if the original shipping plan had been followed, the people on the "early shipping" list might have received their cases even later. This way *everyone* should get their case before January.


I totally understand what you mean, and I do partially agree with you. The thing is, though, they offered "priority shipping" as some sort of "perk". Later on they found that it would be far far better for the whole project to distribute the cases the way they did, and thus they scrapped their original idea.

Still, and I do know that when you look at the whole project EVERYTHING has been very well planned... perfection goes a long way if you want to achieve it







Just my 2 cents.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Don't take it personally. I think there was some naivety of W360 to choose "early shipment" as a perk. It might have made sense for US48 orders, if all sent out from New York, but not for international orders. Even if he would have posted them himself in the "correct" shipping order, there's still a good chance that all cases bound for one country would end up on the same cargo boat. And as we've seen, for some destinations air-shipping was the same price as sea-shipping, they are the lucky ones who got their cases first.


My M1 says hello:

































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm not dissing the Ncase, and I meant it is in a Niche market (ITX market in general). I think my point is coming off more polar to yours, whereas I don't think our opinions are that far different, so I apologize if that's the case.
> 
> I did want to touch on one thing though about the Ncase M1. You said it is flexible - I wouldn't think it flexible in my case (pun intended). It won't fit my PSU or my graphics card.


There is nothing to apologize for, mate







Although, regarding flexibility... what is something flexible? You see, the M1 wasn't flexible enough to put my own ATX hardware into it (had to change psu, heatsink and motherboard) but, compared to any other similar sized case... it is far more flexible.

Sure, some configurations won't fit, but regarding the size, its by far the most flexible option out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My custom case is ~14L.
> 
> Edit- although the PSU actually can. I put an XFX 750w PSU in an SG05 for a client build.


Why would you want such a psu in such a small form factor build? Unless you go 7990 or gtx690 there is no use for it







And I'm not sure of the thermals of those in such a small case, anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Ncase M1 actually does take 140mm ATX if I recall, if you shorten the cables just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it's gonna be a PITA.


Only if the ATX is *NON* modular, because all the wires exit the psu from the same side, and you can put that side opposite to the gpu. Well, actually, you can put any psu you want in there... so long as the gpu you use is very short. With a 140mm non-modular psu you have no gpu restriction (except those of the case).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> I really like the Antec ISK 600 at 18.7L http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-217-AN
> Full ATX psu
> Supports 12.5" graphics cards
> 170mm cooler support
> 
> Shame it front is a bit ugly.


I actually like it too. The front looks very nice, very different from those tiring "HAF" looks that are 95% of the whole CM line-up. Still, they NEED to focus on SFF psus. If they did, they would be able to make far more efficient designs. Keep in mind that many coolers won't work on a mITX case simply because there is no space no the board itself. So, just because you have the height for a tower cooler doesn't mean you will be able to put one in there.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I totally understand what you mean, and I do partially agree with you. The thing is, though, they offered "priority shipping" as some sort of "perk". Later on they found that it would be far far better for the whole project to distribute the cases the way they did, and thus they scrapped their original idea.
> 
> Still, and I do know that when you look at the whole project EVERYTHING has been very well planned... perfection goes a long way if you want to achieve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> My M1 says hello:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to apologize for, mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, regarding flexibility... what is something flexible? You see, the M1 wasn't flexible enough to put my own ATX hardware into it (had to change psu, heatsink and motherboard) but, compared to any other similar sized case... it is far more flexible.
> 
> Sure, some configurations won't fit, but regarding the size, its by far the most flexible option out there.
> Why would you want such a psu in such a small form factor build? Unless you go 7990 or gtx690 there is no use for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure of the thermals of those in such a small case, anyway.
> Only if the ATX is *NON* modular, because all the wires exit the psu from the same side, and you can put that side opposite to the gpu. Well, actually, you can put any psu you want in there... so long as the gpu you use is very short. With a 140mm non-modular psu you have no gpu restriction (except those of the case).
> 
> I actually like it too. The front looks very nice, very different from those tiring "HAF" looks that are 95% of the whole CM line-up. Still, they NEED to focus on SFF psus. If they did, they would be able to make far more efficient designs. Keep in mind that many coolers won't work on a mITX case simply because there is no space no the board itself. So, just because you have the height for a tower cooler doesn't mean you will be able to put one in there.


Say hello to my OC'd 7990










Still a work in progress build; the 7990 and 4770K will both be under water, cooled by a 30 fpi Black Ice Stealth 280 rad and Akasa Viper fans in p/p. Got creative in fitting everything, including swisscheesing the top of my PSU for a 140 fan above the rad to vent into it, and replacing the PSU's 120 mm fan with a 120 Viper wired out to the PWM splitter. All in all a very fun, powerful project. Also has 2 120gb ssd's for RAID0, 2TB HDD, and slot loading Blu-Ray player all stacked under the PSU in the front.

Edit- the above has my XFX 850w modular, but the SG05 client build I did had an XFX 750 because I already had it, and it was modified with shortened wires and whatnot already, so it was the cheaper, quieter option than using an SFX PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Say hello to my OC'd 7990













nice job tho!


----------



## THEStorm

Hey guys, I am working on building a mATX build and have pretty much settled on the new Aerocool DS. What do you think the best setup for cooling? I will be putting my H100i in the case set up in push/pull. As well I am planning on replacing the stock case fans with something that flow a bit more air, most likely still 200mm front but go to 140mm rear. so I am either thinking;

Front and H100i push/pull set to intake and rear set to exhaust (should create the best positive pressure)

OR

Front and rear set to intake and H100i push/pull set to exhaust (this will only create neutral pressure at best)

Let me know what you think!

Edit. Well my picture attempt sure failed hard, text will have to do.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Finally have a SG08 but sadly I had to bend some metal and compromise to get the card to fit.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

at least you made it fit


----------



## kingchris

PS07


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally have a SG08 but sadly I had to bend some metal and compromise to get the card to fit.


5 lb sledge hasn't let me down yet! Just need to hit stuff a little harder to persuade it to work out.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> 5 lb sledge hasn't let me down yet! Just need to hit stuff a little harder to persuade it to work out.


All I had was a multitool. The MSI cards are tall so the bracket was pressing the card in so much it was bending. So I just pull the metal down and everything now fits like a dream


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> PS07














Whoa!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> PS07


Care to share some specs? And that's a nice way to finish what I have heard called the "budget TJ08"


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> Care to share some specs? And that's a nice way to finish what I have heard called the "budget TJ08"


SPECS! as much hardware as I could cram into a PS07 case


----------



## PredatorPie

This thread is full of win! Pretty much made me go with mATX.

Put this thing together quite some time ago and it was never the definition of beastly but got to try for the club anyway.







First time builder so if you see something weird that's that.









Basically picked a case with a 90mm cpu cooler height limit and a Phanteks PH-TC14PE to make it interesting. The hdd also blocked the gpu from fitting to the other slot. Let's see, hmm, let me go get the rotary tool...

Relocated the psu and hdd

 

which allowed to fit the cpu cooler, a modified 120mm side fan (to help the gpu not choke) and a 90mm front fan.

  

Added some window tint and some cheap led strip

 

The case also comes only in black but I had some left over car wrap.

  

Some specs
-i5 3570K
-Asus GTX 660 ti
-Asus Maximus V Gene
-8GB some Kingston ram

More pics in profile albums


----------



## opty165

Not quite "beastly" just yet, but it will be by the end of January! I've only ever seen one other Wesena case build here by member iKem. Wasn't sure if I should post here or the HTPC subforum, but I think It will be pretty beastly for it's size.

*Current Specs:*

Wesena HTPC-ITX-1
Zotac IONITX-A-U Atom 330 @ 1.8ghz
4GB DDR2 1066
No HDD/SSD - PXE Booting Openelec from my Home server using Tiny Pxe Server

*Future Specs:*

Wesena HTPC-ITX-1
Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI ITX FM2+
AMD A10 7850K (when it launches in Jan, and SKU depending on TDP)
8GB DDR3 2400 - undecided brand- or maybe my Samsung low-profile "wonder ram" from my desktop
60GB - 120GB SSD - undecided brand
Mini-Box picoPSU-160-XT 160watt - 200watt peak with 192watt power brick

This will be mainly an HTPC for the living room, but also a SteamBox eventually. I'll be doing a build log when I gather all the parts, as well as running tests and posting video how-to's on games, pxe booting, and SteamOS? lol.


----------



## Nuzart

Looks bigger than the Antec VESA I built for my brother. Though probably not considering the VESA mesh sticks out a bit.


----------



## fast_fate

Making some progress on the 351 and build log being updated again.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> PS07
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That bend! Are you a wizard?


----------



## DocBach

I'll throw my hand down

Fractal Arc Mini
Asus P8Z77-M PRO
i5 3570k
16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM
2x MSI N680GTX 4GB
Samsung 840 256GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
Corsair TX750
Corsair H100i

I was trying to get my wife into PC gaming so I wanted to make her something pretty cool. Originally it was in our kitchen at a smaller sized desk and sat on the wood floor. We moved however and that setup is no longer possible so I'm looking to actually downsize to an itx build in a Hadron case that will fit on a much smaller desk. Unfortunately the GTX680s are about a half inch too long to fit in the Hadron, so I'm trying to offload them to afford the transition. Its amazing how much sacrificing performance for form factor is going to cost my wallet!


----------



## funfortehfun

Sweet system  I gotta ask you though, as there aren't too many users that do this - how are the temps on those CFX TwinFrozrs?


----------



## DocBach

Never got to find out. When I originally put it together I had two 670FTW's with blowers and they worked fine. I put the 680's from my C70 vengenace case when I upgraded to 780's, then had to move and the computer has been in storage. Haven't brought it out of storage because I have nowhere to put it inside the house, hence the switch to a smaller sized case that will fit!


----------



## Deaam

I'm also making some progress with my little beast..



Log here.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1442893/project-ot-ov-ultimate-watercooled-cooltek-u2-2-12-up/0_50#post_21312326


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I like that nekkid blower


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBach*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw my hand down
> 
> Fractal Arc Mini
> Asus P8Z77-M PRO
> i5 3570k
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM
> 2x MSI N680GTX 4GB
> Samsung 840 256GB SSD
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
> Corsair TX750
> Corsair H100i
> 
> I was trying to get my wife into PC gaming so I wanted to make her something pretty cool. Originally it was in our kitchen at a smaller sized desk and sat on the wood floor. We moved however and that setup is no longer possible so I'm looking to actually downsize to an itx build in a Hadron case that will fit on a much smaller desk. Unfortunately the GTX680s are about a half inch too long to fit in the Hadron, so I'm trying to offload them to afford the transition. Its amazing how much sacrificing performance for form factor is going to cost my wallet!


have you considered the beautiful node 304 for m-itx? should fit most cards...


----------



## Deaam

Me too







better pic of it in the log.


----------



## DocBach

The node 304 has a wider foot print - the desk that its going on sucks and is tiny as hell, not really meant for computers but my wife likes it and its not going away any time soon so I have to adapt and overcome!


----------



## Shiveron

So is there going to be any other way to get my hands on an NCase M1? Were they only available during the indiegogo campaign?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Buy one from a campaign guy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBach*
> 
> The node 304 has a wider foot print - the desk that its going on sucks and is tiny as hell, not really meant for computers but my wife likes it and its not going away any time soon so I have to adapt and overcome!


FT03?


----------



## Dyaems

.


----------



## fast_fate

351 got a facelift today


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 351 got a facelift today


Just Beautiful Work. Kudos my man.


----------



## DocBach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Buy one from a campaign guy
> FT03?


Ordered a Hadron bundle from tigerdirect after obsessing about it over the week.

Hadron, Z87 Stinger, ACX mITX cooler, 4770K, GTX 780, 16GB Corsair LP all ordered. Pulled the SSD out of the Arc Mini and put it on sale on ebay.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBach*
> 
> Ordered a Hadron bundle from tigerdirect after obsessing about it over the week.
> 
> Hadron, Z87 Stinger, ACX mITX cooler, 4770K, GTX 780, 16GB Corsair LP all ordered. Pulled the SSD out of the Arc Mini and put it on sale on ebay.


Your wife is going to have one beast rig.


----------



## DocBach

she wont touch it. All of her online friends play consoles so she's got an xbox one.

However, if I play computer in the living room while shes in the bedroom she gets mad I'm not spending time with her, so this will let me do something besides watch her play when shes playing her games. My standard rig is a C70 vengeance with SLI'd GTX780s and a 3770K, but this should be a decent enough stand in when I'm not allowed to play on it!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBach*
> 
> she wont touch it. All of her online friends play consoles so she's got an xbox one.
> 
> However, if I play computer in the living room while shes in the bedroom she gets mad I'm not spending time with her, so this will let me do something besides watch her play when shes playing her games. My standard rig is a C70 vengeance with SLI'd GTX780s and a 3770K, but this should be a decent enough stand in when I'm not allowed to play on it!


Haha,sneaky.


----------



## Phelan

Very nice







. I like the Hadron Air, much moreso than the Hadron Hydro. The latter just doesn't look right IMO.


----------



## DocBach

Hey, cool screen name Phelan - my son's middle name is that after the Battletech character.









I'll try to do a build log, I need to get rep points so I can sell the older parts off here!


----------



## Phelan

Thanks! Phelan is my middle name as well, picked out of a book of names. I was told it means "brave as a wolf" in Celtic.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBach*
> 
> Hey, cool screen name Phelan - my son's middle name is that after the Battletech character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do a build log, I need to get rep points so I can sell the older parts off here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks! Phelan is my middle name as well, picked out of a book of names. I was told it means "brave as a wolf" in Celtic.


----------



## Phelan

ROFL


----------



## blooder11181

can a ibm thinkcentre bee here? soon to be upgraded with pentium 4 prescott
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5564679


----------



## DocBach

I think a thinkcenter embodies exactly what this thread is all about. It sure puts the rig I'm about to build to shame


----------



## Airborn

So heres my rig. Finished the build today:



Check my build log out here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


----------



## Dyaems

Here is my new itx rig. it is still not beastly compared to other post here!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Holy heatsink.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> So heres my rig. Finished the build today:
> 
> 
> 
> Check my build log out here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


how well does that CPU cool with no fan


----------



## Dyaems

you can mount a fan below a C14 heatsink


----------



## DawgBone

Impressive build! Quick question though - Do you think that an EVGA 780 Supercloacked would operate fine with that 500W psu?



credit to airborn.


----------



## lvlrdka22

Well, decided to see what the fuss acrylic tubing was all about.
Also swapped out for an i5 3570k and a reference 7950 with full cover block, and added the last radiator in.
The damn 120mm fan wouldn't fit because of the memory slot, so I had to use a 100mm instead, oh well. 100mm push/pull it is then, with pull to come later.


Yes, I'm too lazy to do bends with the tubing.
I prefer as close to perfection as I can, without the work, and I like fittings anyways.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Impressive build! Quick question though - Do you think that an EVGA 780 Supercloacked would operate fine with that 500W psu?
> 
> 
> 
> credit to airborn.


Thank you. Well iv seen builds with a Titan so I don't see why not, but to be safe just check the minimum requirements for power with that card, also keep in mind that if your not going to be water cooling the case then a blower style card would be the best for this case.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Impressive build! Quick question though - Do you think that an EVGA 780 Supercloacked would operate fine with that 500W psu?
> 
> 
> 
> credit to airborn.


Amazing build, makes me want to buy the case even if I have the ncase M1 still sitting around. But m-ITX with a window looks damn cool. Of course it will work with a 780 no problem. Was running 3770k stocock with an overclocked 780 for a while on a be quiet straight power e9 400watt. Power draw from the wall was 280-320 watt during far cry 3 for my whole setup including 24 inch monitor and speakers.


----------



## Elyminator

does anyone have any information related to sticking a 180mm rad in the front of a node 304? I'd use an sff psu to gain the extra room just not sure how possible it would be


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm not dissing the Ncase, and I meant it is in a Niche market (ITX market in general). I think my point is coming off more polar to yours, whereas I don't think our opinions are that far different, so I apologize if that's the case.
> 
> I did want to touch on one thing though about the Ncase M1. You said it is flexible - I wouldn't think it flexible in my case (pun intended). It won't fit my PSU or my graphics card.


Just had a thought on this,what if you removed the front I/O? You'd be solid.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Has anyone ever seen the Ebuyer M3 or M5 Mini ITX cases?



Ebuyer M3 Mini ITX Black Aluminium Cube Chassis
Ebuyer M5 Mini ITX Black Aluminium Cube Chassis

They don't appear to have any ventilation but im still interested, in a modding way. Very affordable too.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Looks like Realan


----------



## audioholic

Finally got the Prodigy able to be used. Still have a long way to go. Custom cables, window side panels and some tweaking.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Looks like Realan


Hadn't heard of Realan but i think you are right. They do some nice cases, thanks for the share.


----------



## m_jones_

Well thought out design overall, maybe the gpu area could do with some additional. ventilation.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Well thought out design overall, maybe the gpu area could do with some additional. ventilation.


The GPU area is just designed to allow it to have enough space to intake air as all the hot air is blown out the front of the card. So really with that big gap and a few slits for it to suck through it should be fine.

Honestly I have everything I need to build into one of these cases sans the CPU cooler. Wish I could pick just the case up.


----------



## subnet

I just wish Valve will eventually sell this "prototype" case on its own and failing that hopefully Silverstone releases a Fortress version of RVZ01.


----------



## Deaam

My allmost finished Cooltek U2 project.. I think it can be called SFF beast, there is 28cm long GTX680-card in the case that has height of 33cm~ and other stuff that was pretty challenging to do


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Sweet! Good job on making case lights look good!


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Amazing build, *makes me want to buy the case even if I have the ncase M1 still sitting around*. But m-ITX with a window looks damn cool. Of course it will work with a 780 no problem. Was running 3770k stocock with an overclocked 780 for a while on a be quiet straight power e9 400watt. Power draw from the wall was 280-320 watt during far cry 3 for my whole setup including 24 inch monitor and speakers.


if thats the case i know a few hundred people that would be willing to take that off your hands.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I've got a few small builds - IDK if it's "beastly", but my HTPC has a full size GPU, and it's the size of a VCR - literally:



I don't have a good picture, so this'll have to do:


And I have a nice itx workstation:



it's got water, a 4GHz i7, and a decent GPU, so I think it counts, at least a little bit.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*


I like that cowling on the HSF!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I like that cowling on the HSF!


Haha. it's not the prettiest thing, but it was easy to make, and it works. Pretty doesn't matter as much when there's no window on the case (although steam machine-esque thermal zoning would be really sweet). Makes it pull in more fresh air/ recirculate less hot case air, which means less fan noise, but specifically, less annoying rpm changes. It's very tight to the vent on top of the case with the lid on. that, combined with the 120mm downward exhaust in the cabinet floor (which is tied in to the cold air return), keeps it pretty quiet, especially when the doors are closed.

I did that when I had a pentium D820 in the case - since it's a power whore with not a shred of power management (no c-states, not even speedstep). It probably wouldn't be necessary with the core2 that's in it now, but it had a noticeable effect on core temps on the pentium D, so why remove it?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello modders!

I would like to introduce The Fractal Effect, a project which I have built for my friend Henrik. This project is based off the game Mass Effect from EA games, which is mine - and Henrik's favourite video game series. This particular project has been based off an armour set which is used by the Commander Shepard, with it's trade mark red and white stripe on the right arm, and Omni Tool on the left arm. This build has taken just two months to complete, from the planning process and rendering - to the final pictures. I have had too much fun on this project, and already look forward to my next private project. I hope you enjoy

Justin/MetallicAcid.

System specs:
Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i7 2700k
ASUS GTX770 DirectCUII 2GB
Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1866mhz
Fractal Design Newton R3 600
Corsair H80i

Performed mods:
Painted case
Custom aluminium armour panels
Custom aluminium PSU cover
Custom plexiglass "Omni Tool" window
Custom LED lighting
Shortened and sleeved PSU cables





















Best regards,
Justin/MetallicAcid


----------



## u3b3rg33k

OK, that's just sick.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> OK, that's just sick.


Thank you geek









/Justin


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello modders!
> 
> I would like to introduce The Fractal Effect, a project which I have built for my friend Henrik. This project is based off the game Mass Effect from EA games, which is mine - and Henrik's favourite video game series. This particular project has been based off an armour set which is used by the Commander Shepard, with it's trade mark red and white stripe on the right arm, and Omni Tool on the left arm. This build has taken just two months to complete, from the planning process and rendering - to the final pictures. I have had too much fun on this project, and already look forward to my next private project. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Justin/MetallicAcid.
> 
> System specs:
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Intel Core i7 2700k
> ASUS GTX770 DirectCUII 2GB
> Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
> Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1866mhz
> Fractal Design Newton R3 600
> Corsair H80i
> 
> Performed mods:
> Painted case
> Custom aluminium armour panels
> Custom aluminium PSU cover
> Custom plexiglass "Omni Tool" window
> Custom LED lighting
> Shortened and sleeved PSU cables
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin/MetallicAcid


its over 9000 of awesome +1


----------



## vangsfreaken

node 304 with a nh-d14...

that's tight


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> node 304 with a nh-d14...
> 
> that's tight


thats what she said

but its a node, it will fit just about anything

mean while my my lian li train case will just about to get really tight once i get some panels cut


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> its over 9000 of awesome +1


Awesome







I am happy you like it!!










MA


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello modders!
> 
> I would like to introduce The Fractal Effect, a project which I have built for my friend Henrik. This project is based off the game Mass Effect from EA games, which is mine - and Henrik's favourite video game series. This particular project has been based off an armour set which is used by the Commander Shepard, with it's trade mark red and white stripe on the right arm, and Omni Tool on the left arm. This build has taken just two months to complete, from the planning process and rendering - to the final pictures. I have had too much fun on this project, and already look forward to my next private project. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Justin/MetallicAcid.


That looks sick! Its drive core may pack a punch but nothing Joker can't handle.


----------



## m_jones_

Awesome case.


----------



## Smanci

I think it's terribly ugly


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I think it's terribly ugly


Beautiful on the inside








They'll probably make a Temjin equivalent so relax.


----------



## akromatic

its no more "unique" than this


----------



## IAmDay

Get your crazy train back on the tracks.


----------



## vangsfreaken

got some new pics of my node 304, not perfect, but a decent htpc








  
 
next up: got a ssd coming soon, 840 evo ordered







after that i'll install my storage drives.


----------



## DawgBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Awesome case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was hoping to see more of a digital storm "bolt" look


----------



## u3b3rg33k

For plain black reference coolers, EVGA sure knows how to make stuff look good.


----------



## ccRicers

Dawgbone, you should see the Velociraptor build log. That's roughly half the size of the DS Bolt and still quite a beast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> For plain black reference coolers, EVGA sure knows how to make stuff look good.


That's one of the reasons that I always liked about their cards. They look classy, with none of the hokey gamer-themed pictures common in other cards. I'm usually not a fan of these designs


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That looks sick! Its drive core may pack a punch but nothing Joker can't handle.


Awesome man, thanks for the kind words









MA


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Dawgbone, you should see the Velociraptor build log. That's roughly half the size of the DS Bolt and still quite a beast!
> That's one of the reasons that I always liked about their cards. They look classy, with none of the hokey gamer-themed pictures common in other cards. I'm usually not a fan of these designs


fair enough, but in my rigs, you can't see the stickers anyways:



that said, I absolutely LOVE the look of the 690/titan/780 cards. Wowza.


----------



## IAmDay

What about the 770 that looks like a 780?


----------



## T Yamamoto

I know this question has come up countless times and I have yet to find a decisive answer.

Will a Hyper 212+ fit in a Vulcan?

I heard it will fit if it is turned horizontal (so the fan side is facing towards the top)


----------



## ehrinanthony

Custom water cooled Prodigy case with Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe, EVGA GTX 780, and 3570K easily over clocked to 4.2. Currently sleeving the PSU and should have it back in this weekend.


----------



## mwayne5

Definitely want added to this club


*Case:* NCase M1 Silver | ODD Slot | Serial Number 944
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4770K
*Mobo:* ASRock H87M-ITX
*GPU:* MSi R7950 Twin Frozr III
*RAM:* Samsung "Magic RAM" 8Gb (2x4)
*PSU:* Silverstone 450W SFX (SF45SF-G)
*SSD:* Intel 320 80Gb
*HDD:* 400Gb WD Blue
*HDD:* 1Tb Samsung Spinpoint
Just slightly taller than a bottle of beer:


Side Panel:


Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Cooling a 4770K. Also see the HDD Rack


GPU 10.28" Long


Power Supply and back of motherboard


Setup


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What about the 770 that looks like a 780?


Sure, that counts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Definitely want added to this club
> 
> 
> *Case:* NCase M1 Silver | ODD Slot | Serial Number 944
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 4770K
> *Mobo:* ASRock H87M-ITX
> *GPU:* MSi R7950 Twin Frozr III
> *RAM:* Samsung "Magic RAM" 8Gb (2x4)
> *PSU:* Silverstone 450W SFX (SF45SF-G)
> *SSD:* Intel 320 80Gb
> *HDD:* 400Gb WD Blue
> *HDD:* 1Tb Samsung Spinpoint
> Just slightly taller than a bottle of beer:
> 
> 
> Side Panel:
> 
> 
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Cooling a 4770K. Also see the HDD Rack
> 
> 
> GPU 10.28" Long
> 
> 
> Power Supply and back of motherboard
> 
> 
> Setup


Seriously, how do i get one of those? I just found out about them in this thread, and now I need one.


----------



## mwayne5

They were a limited design run from some of the guys over at Hardforum. The only place I've seen them is on eBay.

edit: There's a black and a silver one on fleabay


----------



## soundx98

Setup


Very Nice build and setup


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> They were a limited design run from some of the guys over at Hardforum. The only place I've seen them is on eBay.
> 
> edit: There's a black and a silver one on fleabay


if I were building a rig, i'd do it. $300+ for something I don't need isn't gonna happen right now. oh well.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> if I were building a rig, i'd do it. $300+ for something I don't need isn't gonna happen right now. oh well.


Yeah, the timing was great for me. I was thinking about upgrading my 2700K to the newer 4th gen i7s and combine that with the fact that I was able to get the 4770K through Intel's Retail Edge Program for a little over $100, I was able to fit the M1 into my budget for my build. If I couldn't get the CPU for that price, it would have found it's home in my old Prodigy.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Yeah, the timing was great for me. I was thinking about upgrading my 2700K to the newer 4th gen i7s and combine that with the fact that I was able to get the 4770K through Intel's Retail Edge Program for a little over $100, I was able to fit the M1 into my budget for my build. If I couldn't get the CPU for that price, it would have found it's home in my old Prodigy.


H87? So you cant overclock the cpu?


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> H87? So you cant overclock the cpu?


ASRock has a utility around that...so I can OC a little bit. However, I'm not OCing this build due to the wattage of the PSU. I don't like getting that close to the max output of the power supply. My GPU is already overclocked so I want it to stay at that. Also, this case doesn't really allow that much air flow...none at all actually. I currently have no intake fans or exhaust fans in this case. So that also limits me to not overclocking the CPU that much.

Edit: Now that I think about it...my last two motherboards were Z68 and a Z77 chipsets and I never overclocked the CPU on those builds either lol


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> if I were building a rig, i'd do it. $300+ for something I don't need isn't gonna happen right now. oh well.


Ebay prices now are of people who bought them speculatively, to resell to people who missed the crowdfunding campaign.

I'm sure there will be more offered in the future at more reasonable prices.


----------



## mwayne5

I know at this point, they haven't been talking about doing a second phase of sales. If the product does go down in price, it's because they sold the designs to Lian Li and the case is in a mass production state. I do know that the two guys who designed the case had a few extra made to cover damaged shipments, it's speculated that they may release those for sale.


----------



## WiSK

Even if they don't do a second production run, I'm suggesting that others who bought the case but find it doesn't suit their needs will start to offer it on Ebay soon.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, switched from a prodigy to a fractal node last week and so far so good! This thing is tiny in comparison.


----------



## THEStorm

Just waiting on my side window panel for my Aerocool DS and then I will post some pictures!


----------



## Lutfij

mwayne5+WiSK - I've been considering the Ncase M1 as of late(also cos of seeing your case mwayne5) and was drawn in to send them an inquiry by mail. I got a response stating that the cases(in reserve) will be considered for retail to the mass public much like SLE has done with his Compact Splash Project, though once case is out of the fray since I've seen and as you both have on [H] that some cases may end up erm banged up pretty badly.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> ASRock has a utility around that...so I can OC a little bit. However, I'm not OCing this build due to the wattage of the PSU. I don't like getting that close to the max output of the power supply. My GPU is already overclocked so I want it to stay at that. Also, this case doesn't really allow that much air flow...none at all actually. I currently have no intake fans or exhaust fans in this case. So that also limits me to not overclocking the CPU that much.
> 
> Edit: Now that I think about it...my last two motherboards were Z68 and a Z77 chipsets and I never overclocked the CPU on those builds either lol


a silverstone SFF 450W gold should be able to handle a stock 7950 and a decent CPU OC. I'm running my 3770k @ 4GHz (no voltage control on my gigabyte board), and a 6950 unlocked. pulls 350W according to the UPS @ full load (both cpu+gpu).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Beastly update... Ha! I still owe you guys my SG05 build...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has anyone seen anything interesting coming out of CES this year? There seems to be a pretty big SFF push lately. I think the "Steambox" is going to be our Trojan Horse for showing people what a tiny ITX system can do!


----------



## WALSRU

Rumors of a new Silverstone SFX Modular... I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Rumors of a new Silverstone SFX Modular... I've got my fingers crossed.


Me too. Apparently 600watt. I don't need that much but here's hoping they have made it passive in idle and quiet under load(not louder than a quiet GPU). Let's all burn a candle.


----------



## MiiX

Okay, candle lit:


If I can get this, I can upgrade my GPU even more, right now its space restricted


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> Me too. Apparently 600watt. I don't need that much but here's hoping they have made it passive in idle and quiet under load(not louder than a quiet GPU). Let's all burn a candle.


Very excited for the development of the SFX power supply standard as well. The current ST45SF-G has a pretty bad fan curve even in the newer version for larger loads. I'd also like to see other manufacturers develop modular SFX power supplies.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Very excited for the development of the SFX power supply standard as well. The current ST45SF-G has a pretty bad fan curve even in the newer version for larger loads. I'd also like to see other manufacturers develop modular SFX power supplies.


everyone says that - am I the only one that thinks it's quiet when it's pulling 350W @ the plug? I can't hear anything over my H80i...


----------



## WALSRU

Yup just you. It's the only audible fan in my system. Plus, when I try to reach 1200mhz on my GPU the whole thing shuts down.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

We need a good SFX PSU that can handle a single high-end GPU, an OC'd CPU, and a full loop without breaking a sweat. We're close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## 2002dunx

ST45SF-G is documented to manage up to 600W without problems.

Mine is almost silent most of the time, then the H90 soon becomes the loudest component.

i7 4770K (+1.1GHz) + HD7950 (std) need a GPU block next....

dunx


----------



## WALSRU

I went from a Seasonic X750 and that thing was silent. Then I switched my case and this thing was always audible. To each their own, I know mine can't handle my current system OC'ed.


----------



## IAmDay

Thinking of down sizing to a FT03. Anyone own one?


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thinking of down sizing to a FT03. Anyone own one?


I don't, but I was looking at it for my build. Then I ran a cross the Ncase M1. If I didn't get that one, I was going to go with the FT03.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I don't, but I was looking at it for my build. Then I ran a cross the Ncase M1. If I didn't get that one, I was going to go with the FT03.


You won't be getting the Ncase M1 unless you want to pay through the nose.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> ST45SF-G is documented to manage up to 600W without problems.


Not quite 600W, but 44 amps on the 12V rail (= 528W) on the Chiphell review.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> You won't be getting the Ncase M1 unless you want to pay through the nose.


Bought one on eBay. It arrives Thursday.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Bought one on eBay. It arrives Thursday.


You will LOVE it!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Rumors of a new Silverstone SFX Modular... I've got my fingers crossed.


Enhance is the manufacturer for the ST45SF-G, and they've just updated their website to show this. Thanks to Necere on [H] for noticing. He's presuming the ST60SF-G will be a single rail version of the ENP7160SH.

http://www.enhance.com.tw/new/enp7100sh-gold-series/


----------



## Milestailsprowe

600wat gold SFX. I'm there


----------



## akromatic

do want a 600w sfx but at the same time i want a 450w pico


----------



## Ribozyme

What about the new 400 watt sfx from be quiet? Just heard about it through linustechtips ces coverage. I hope it is quiet in idle.


----------



## Smanci

I really hope that thing's somewhat quiet in load, too...


----------



## MiiX

If I get a 600w SFX, I can fit 2x360 rads in my 21L case


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 600wat gold SFX. I'm there


I am waiting for the WiSK review/stamp of approval on the new PSU


----------



## .theMetal

I hope they are ready cause that ST60SF-G is going to sell like crazy


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I hope they are ready cause that ST60SF-G is going to sell like crazy


Assuming it can really do 600w without whining or unreasonable fan noise, they sure will!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Assuming it can really do 600w without whining or unreasonable fan noise, they sure will!


Right of course, pending reviews and such. Don't want an loud/whining/exploding psu in my case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Right of course, pending reviews and such. Don't want an loud/whining/exploding psu in my case.


Silverstone won't let it explode at least,and they don't whine,so two out of three?I can hear my ST45SF fan but only at night when it is dead quiet. Quieter would be nice but i think at some point such a small quick fan has to yell.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone won't let it explode at least,and they don't whine,so two out of three?I can hear my ST45SF fan but only at night when it is dead quiet. Quieter would be nice but i think at some point such a small quick fan has to yell.


haha yea the explode part was my bad sarcastic humor. I would definitely trust them to make sure of that.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I am waiting for the WiSK review/stamp of approval on the new PSU


If Silverstone Branded Im good with that. I've yet to have anything bad by silverstone


----------



## bxjohn

Ill Join in on the thread.. Heres my beasty Itx (Work still in progress)


----------



## ElectroGeek007

After months of stalking this thread and only sort of being able to join (this WAS a pretty packed build







), I am finally able to join for real.



































I meant to buy a 2.5 inch SSHD, but apparently added the wrong one to my cart.

















(for comparison with my main rig







)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You could stack 6 in your main rig







haha.I have that case too.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Yeah that's nice and tiny. I have that case (no GPU, I wanted the option) for an HTPC. I WANT SMALLER! (and still capable of holding a GPU)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone ML05,low profile cards though,but a 7750 should do well for TV service.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone ML05,low profile cards though,but a 7750 should do well for TV service.


The ML05 isn't as well thought out as the LC02 that I have, IMHO. the LC02 is smaller, and fits a full 2 slot GPU. the ML05 is bigger, has a full ATX PSU, and yet can't fit a 2 slot GPU. this makes no sense to me.

The combination of larger case + the lack of a real GPU fitting = no sale. one of the benefits of the 2 slot GPU in a thermally challenged case is that it doesn't contribute its heat to the case, meaning it helps keep noise down. given the hour on time of a HTPC, and the low profile cards generally crap cooling solution (tiny fan with crap bearings) that dies and makes tons of noise. I've had an iceQ 4850 (that used to be my OC'd gaming card) that has been in the HTPC for years, and its still super quiet.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> The ML05 isn't as well thought out as the LC02 that I have, IMHO. the LC02 is smaller, and fits a full 2 slot GPU. the ML05 is bigger, has a full ATX PSU, and yet can't fit a 2 slot GPU. this makes no sense to me.


Eh?

*ML05*: 350mm (W) x 99 mm (H) x 204 mm (D), *7 liters*, Power Supply 1 x Optional standard *SFX*

*LC02*: 380 mm (W) x 110mm (H) x 295 mm (D), *12.3 liters*

May want to check your facts...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Fair enough.

But their own specs contradict themselves:
Quote:


> In an effort to combine unprecedented level of compatibility and small size, we have created a case that few thought was possible. Measuring only 100mm tall (or less than 4 inches), the LC02 still has the ability to accept a full size ATX motherboard and a standard-sized 3.5" internal drive. When compromise on space isn't an option, there is no better choice than the beautifully-crafted LC02.


they claim it is both 110mm and 100mm. regardless, the LC02 is a more efficient use of space, if you want to fit a real GPU in a tiny case. the ML05 could, if they didn't put an SFX PSU on the side.

given the form factor, the LC02 is a better compromise, at least for me.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You did ask for smaller, and the GPU had to shrink too. That's how it works. Unless of course you use a riser.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

My LC02 uses a riser - and it looks like that ML05 could do a full GPU with a riser, but it doesn't. LP gpus generally suck, in my experience.

Anyways I remember measuring for my LC02, because it had to fit where a VCR fit, back in the day (it was originally a pentium D build - yikes). finding good looking cases with that profile, that fit a real GPU is still really hard. this surprises me (and the LC02's width was to accommodate a full ATX motherboard). so it could be made somewhat smaller, and still fit the GPU.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The upcoming Raven case uses a riser, you could go with that.


----------



## Ribozyme

That raven case doesn't appeal to me at all to be honest.

Does anyone here have experience with watercooling very small builds that they move a lot? I tend to transport my build at least 6 times a year with a car. Will it be too dangerous for a full loop? I really don't want to drain it all the time.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> That raven case doesn't appeal to me at all to be honest.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with watercooling very small builds that they move a lot? I tend to transport my build at least 6 times a year with a car. Will it be too dangerous for a full loop? I really don't want to drain it all the time.


I'm not a fan of the styling either.

I've moved my WC rigs literally thousands of miles in cars, and never once had a problem.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> That raven case doesn't appeal to me at all to be honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I'm not a fan of the styling either.


The Milo ML07 will have the same internal layout and riser as the Raven RVZ01 but with more traditional HTPC styling. If you are looking for a steambox type case that can support a full GPU on its side, but don't like the Raven look, then ML07 could the answer.


----------



## Master__Shake

this is my ITX rig until the RVZ01 comes out and it has a REAL home.











specs;
i5 3330 Ivy Bridge CPU @ 3ghz
Asus P8H61-I R.20
8gb's Gskill Ripjaws @1600 mhz
ASUS GTX 670 DCu 2 MINI
Corsair Force GT 120gb SSD
2tb Toshiba HDKPC09-on order.
probably getting the Silverstone SFX PSU
definitley getting the RVZ01
and probably a Slot Load DVD drive.


----------



## IAmDay

LOL


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> this is my ITX rig until the RVZ01 comes out and it has a REAL home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs;
> i5 3330 Ivy Bridge CPU @ 3ghz
> Asus P8H61-I R.20
> 8gb's Gskill Ripjaws @1600 mhz
> ASUS GTX 670 DCu 2 MINI
> Corsair Force GT 120gb SSD
> 2tb Toshiba HDKPC09-on order.
> probably getting the Silverstone SFX PSU
> definitley getting the RVZ01
> and probably a Slot Load DVD drive.


Its not big enough!!! (that is what she said)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

haha, that was my exact reaction!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Its not big enough!!! (that is what she said)


Hahahaha.


----------



## amnioticentity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> this is my ITX rig until the RVZ01 comes out and it has a REAL home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs;
> i5 3330 Ivy Bridge CPU @ 3ghz
> Asus P8H61-I R.20
> 8gb's Gskill Ripjaws @1600 mhz
> ASUS GTX 670 DCu 2 MINI
> Corsair Force GT 120gb SSD
> 2tb Toshiba HDKPC09-on order.
> probably getting the Silverstone SFX PSU
> definitley getting the RVZ01
> and probably a Slot Load DVD drive.


like a hotdog down a hallway eh?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amnioticentity*
> 
> like a hotdog down a hallway eh?


TBH, it was the only case i had to test with









i just got all the bits in today to run it and the silverstone case is still MIA...

is there an official release date yet?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

They told PCPer "around $100 later this month or February "


----------



## CaptainZombie

Do we know if the raven will take an AIO since Linus said it could fit liquid cooling? I'm deciding between this and the 250d. I have the SG10 but like that the raven is smaller htpc like and that the 250d is a little shorter than sg10 but is more flexible on components.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do we know if the raven will take an AIO since Linus said it could fit liquid cooling?


It can only fit liquid cooling if you put a full cover block on the GPU and use slim fans. So a CLC isn't going to work.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I reckon a CLC like the H60 V2 will fit with slim fans, maybe with 25mm fans.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> They told PCPer "around $100 later this month or February "


sweeeet!

i assume without psu still not bad.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It can only fit liquid cooling if you put a full cover block on the GPU and use slim fans. So a CLC isn't going to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I reckon a CLC like the H60 V2 will fit with slim fans, maybe with 25mm fans.


That is what I was wondering, getting a CLC like the H60 in there for the CPU.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> sweeeet!
> 
> i assume without psu still not bad.


$100 would be a tough price point to hit if it included a PSU, you'd just about be getting the case for free. We can hope, though.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> $100 would be a tough price point to hit if it included a PSU, you'd just about be getting the case for free. We can hope, though.


not sure what i was thinking...case is a great buy at 100 dollars.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> $100 would be a tough price point to hit if it included a PSU, you'd just about be getting the case for free. We can hope, though.


The SG05 is $100 with 300W PSU. But yeah, this design with is a lot more technically complex, plus it has to include the PCIe riser and PSU extension cable, so there's no chance really that the price includes the PSU.


----------



## CaptainZombie

So would a 450W PSU from Silverstone be enough to run a i5 2500k (won't be OC), 770, and H60 as the main power draws? I kind of have reservation on a SFF PSU, but Silverstone knows what they are doing in the PSU dept. How are the reviews on the 450W, do they say it's fairly silent?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So would a 450W PSU from Silverstone be enough to run a i5 2500k (won't be OC), 770, and H60 as the main power draws? I kind of have reservation on a SFF PSU, but Silverstone knows what they are doing in the PSU dept. How are the reviews on the 450W, do they say it's fairly silent?


Yes, it'll be fine. I have an OC'd 3770k, 6950 (unlocked), and H80 running on the SFF 450W Gold. 355W at the plug full tilt.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So would a 450W PSU from Silverstone be enough to run a i5 2500k (won't be OC), 770, and H60 as the main power draws? I kind of have reservation on a SFF PSU, but Silverstone knows what they are doing in the PSU dept.


The ST45SF-G is a quality unit. People are running more power hungry builds than that on it (ex. R9 290X + 4670K; the Steam Machine prototypes use it and run GTX780s/Titans).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How are the reviews on the 450W, do they say it's fairly silent?


That's the one sticking point: the 80x15mm fan isn't quiet. Some people have taken to swapping out the fan for a Noiseblocker of the same size, or even an externally-mounted 25mm thick fan.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The ST45SF-G is a quality unit. People are running more power hungry builds than that on it (ex. R9 290X + 4670K; the Steam Machine prototypes use it and run GTX780s/Titans).
> That's the one sticking point: the 80x15mm fan isn't quiet. Some people have taken to swapping out the fan for a Noiseblocker of the same size, or even an externally-mounted 25mm thick fan.


I'm interested in the R9 290X with i5 4670k and i7 4770k builds, any links with this PSU? I know it works wonders with a 780 and Titan.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So would a 450W PSU from Silverstone be enough to run a i5 2500k (won't be OC), 770, and H60 as the main power draws? I kind of have reservation on a SFF PSU, but Silverstone knows what they are doing in the PSU dept. *How are the reviews on the 450W, do they say it's fairly silent?*


pulling 350W at the plug I can't hear it. to find out for certain, I just now crawled under my desk, tilted it up, and but my ear next to the PSU. then I can hear it. i'd call it noticeable, but compared to the H80i, it's definitely quiet.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'm interested in the R9 290X with i5 4670k and i7 4770k builds, any links with this PSU? I know it works wonders with a 780 and Titan.


A couple from the NCASE M1 build log thread at [H]: R9 290X + 4670K; R9 290X + 2500K in a full WC loop.


----------



## Smanci

I've been thinking about getting one but I have really hard time believing the fan could be considered quiet above ~30% load


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting one but I have really hard time believing the fan could be considered quiet above ~30% load


Generally at higher loads your GPU will drown it out anyway, unless it's under water. But some people complain about the noise even at idle, so. Depends on how sensitive you are to it, I guess.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> A couple from the NCASE M1 build log thread at [H]: R9 290X + 4670K; R9 290X + 2500K in a full WC loop.


Thanks! Noted.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Yes, it'll be fine. I have an OC'd 3770k, 6950 (unlocked), and H80 running on the SFF 450W Gold. 355W at the plug full tilt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The ST45SF-G is a quality unit. People are running more power hungry builds than that on it (ex. R9 290X + 4670K; the Steam Machine prototypes use it and run GTX780s/Titans).
> That's the one sticking point: the 80x15mm fan isn't quiet. Some people have taken to swapping out the fan for a Noiseblocker of the same size, or even an externally-mounted 25mm thick fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> pulling 350W at the plug I can't hear it. to find out for certain, I just now crawled under my desk, tilted it up, and but my ear next to the PSU. then I can hear it. i'd call it noticeable, but compared to the H80i, it's definitely quiet.


That is good to hear that the ST45SF-G is a pretty good PSU and it can run my setup. I'm trying to envision how the H60 will fit in this even with slim fans if the tubes could probably hit the GPU since you can't angle them unless you customize it with new barbs.

I have a decision to make here soon. Go buy the ST45SF-G, RVZ01, ITX mobo, and possibly have to replace the H60 with a custom loop or go with the 250d only needing to buy an ITX mobo.


----------



## fleetfeather

Regarding Rvz01:

4770k + H100i + 780 Ti Classy. Yay or Nay?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Regarding Rvz01:
> 
> 4770k + H100i + 780 Ti Classy. Yay or Nay?


Rad won't fit unless you watercool the GPU with a full cover block. And then I'm pretty sure you'll still need slim fans (Silverstone includes one 120x15mm fan).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Rad won't fit unless you watercool the GPU with a full cover block. And then I'm pretty sure you'll still need slim fans (Silverstone includes one 120x15mm fan).


Any specs on the 15mm fans yet? Specifically static pressure.

I'm not against the idea of going full loop with a 2x120mm and a single 120mm rad.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any specs on the 15mm fans yet? Specifically static pressure.
> 
> I'm not against the idea of going full loop with a 2x120mm and a single 120mm rad.


Haven't seen any specs on the fans yet.

The only place for a 120mm rad is over the CPU, and considering the height of the case (104mm), I think it would prove rather difficult to fit.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Haven't seen any specs on the fans yet.
> 
> The only place for a 120mm rad is over the CPU, and considering the height of the case (104mm), I think it would prove rather difficult to fit.


Ah alright.

Yeah that's where I was thinking. Maybe it might just be better to go with a external rad with quick disconnects. Will still be way more portable than a tower setup (yes, my rationale for this case is portability to move it between the various places I live throughout the year).


----------



## ablearcher

C'mon, it's possible to fully watercool a SG05 setup









But I don't recommend it, having done it before[EDIT:http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/1860#post_12766668]. I also don't recommend external rads, having done that before (but that was due to space/placement concerns - your situation may be different).

EDIT: by external rads, I mean a separate tower just for the radiators.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ah alright.
> 
> Yeah that's where I was thinking. Maybe it might just be better to go with a external rad with quick disconnects. Will still be way more portable than a tower setup (yes, my rationale for this case is portability to move it between the various places I live throughout the year).


It would be fun to see an external rad on QD's that ran in parallel with an internal one. That way you could still run it without the external rad, just with less cooling capacity. Basically a docking station for a radiator.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It would be fun to see an external rad on QD's that ran in parallel with an internal one. That way you could still run it without the external rad, just with less cooling capacity. Basically a docking station for a radiator.


Yeah very true... Maybe just a dual 120 internally (enough to run stock and/or mild overclock on the cpu and gpu), extending out to a phobya extreme (LOL).... Might need to use a cpu block+pump combo though due to space limitations. I wonder if you could get away without a internal res, so the internal loop acts like a true CLC.

I have an idea of how it could work, but really it's hard to plan anything without seeing the case in person..


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah very true... Maybe just a dual 120 internally (enough to run stock and/or mild overclock on the cpu and gpu), extending out to a phobya extreme (LOL).... Might need to use a cpu block+pump combo though due to space limitations. I wonder if you could get away without a internal res, so the internal loop acts like a true CLC.
> 
> I have an idea of how it could work, but really it's hard to plan anything without seeing the case in person..


I've run loops without reservoirs before, using the side of the rad without fittings as a res, and also dunking the loop in a bucket of distilled water, purging it, then sealing it underwater. Neither work great. If you had the QD fittings in parallel to the internal rad, you could easily purge via an external res. Now logistically fitting all this is the real fun.


----------



## Dankal

can anyone recommend the best itx case for watercooling? btw im trying to cram a 290 into it


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So would a 450W PSU from Silverstone be enough to run a i5 2500k (won't be OC), 770, and H60 as the main power draws? I kind of have reservation on a SFF PSU, but Silverstone knows what they are doing in the PSU dept. How are the reviews on the 450W, do they say it's fairly silent?


I think people think it's noisy because of where it goes. Most of the times you'll have an itx rig right on your face on the desk as compared to tucked away somewhere like a tower. I can hear my 450w bronze in my SG05 at night but at that point I can also hear the front case fan and GPU, the whole thing just hums slowly. I can also hear the neighbour's dogs scooting around outside the window,so really people make too much of a big deal about it. The PSU is more capable than many ATX ones with more generous fans,and that's what counts.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I think people think it's noisy because of where it goes. Most of the times you'll have an itx rig right on your face on the desk as compared to tucked away somewhere like a tower. I can hear my 450w bronze in my SG05 at night but at that point I can also hear the front case fan and GPU, the whole thing just hums slowly. I can also hear the neighbour's dogs scooting around outside the window,so really people make too much of a big deal about it. The PSU is more capable than many ATX ones with more generous fans,and that's what counts.


LOL! Awesome. Yeah, even my SG10 which I have set the fans at a respectable spin rate I can still hear at night when it's quiet sitting 10 feet away from it in my living room. I figure we have a few weeks before both the RVZ01 and 250D come out, so I can decide in the interim on which one to get. The 250D in a lot of ways would make sense since I only need the new mobo, so we will see.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You won't get much space savings by switching mobos with the 250D,in fact its wider if im not wrong. You might also want to check out the Silverstone ML07 which is basically the HTPC looking RVZ01.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> You won't get much space savings by switching mobos with the 250D,in fact its wider if im not wrong. You might also want to check out the Silverstone ML07 which is basically the HTPC looking RVZ01.


Yeah, the 250D is wider but a tad bit shorter than the SG10. I also saw the ML07, that looks pretty nice too.


----------



## Gereti

I was planning to move my matx build to mitx build

and was going to buy some new stuff:

-Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition
-Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
-Antec ISK600

And then the rest off, from my atx build

how about those?

and how good is that mobo, i know that it would OC that cpu, but how much?
4+2 VRM's inside


----------



## ablearcher

Silverstone's little lip on the first slot of the FT03 case blocks just about any HDMI cable I have. It's on none of their other slots, and none of their SUGO line of cases.









EDIT: I guess I could move the GPU to the next PCIe16 slot. Though on my mobo, that would leave "slot2" a dead slot, and on this case design, it worsens the airflow to the GPU. I guess I'll look for a "slim head" HDMI cable, first.


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I was planning to move my matx build to mitx build
> 
> and was going to buy some new stuff:
> 
> -Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition
> -Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
> -Antec ISK600
> 
> And then the rest off, from my atx build
> 
> how about those?
> 
> and how good is that mobo, i know that it would OC that cpu, but how much?
> 4+2 VRM's inside


Why not the 760K BE?
Pay these guys a visit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404334/amd-athlon-x2-340-370-and-athlon-x4-740-750k-760k-be-owners-club/780_30
Quite a bit of information gathered by now, I'm sure they can help you more than I, didnt keep up with the FM2+ boards.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Why not the 760K BE?
> Pay these guys a visit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404334/amd-athlon-x2-340-370-and-athlon-x4-740-750k-760k-be-owners-club/780_30
> Quite a bit of information gathered by now, I'm sure they can help you more than I, didnt keep up with the FM2+ boards.


Becose it havent listed on that store, where i was planning to buy those
http://translate.google.fi/translate?sl=fi&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jimms.fi%2Flistaa%2F1034%2Forder%2Fprice

and 750K vs 760K difference was just couple hundred mhz?
and no i was planning to put my superhypereffective watercooler on my matx rig, so it could follow to mitx rig (going to get it soon, was really cheap)
http://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ferra.ru%2Fru%2Fcasecool%2Fs25886%2F&sandbox=1


----------



## amnioticentity

Would this have room for anything more than a nuc? I really want external tbolt pcie gpu - its doable on mbp dangit. http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE22FR01-22-Inch-1080p/dp/B00DQBA4D8/


----------



## Stein357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Regarding Rvz01:
> 
> 4770k + H100i + 780 Ti Classy. Yay or Nay?


I'm fairly certain that the 780 Ti Classified is too wide to fit in the RVZ01.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the 780 Ti Classified is too wide to fit in the RVZ01.


I read that too recently...

It's all gewd, i'll just try find something relatively compact to WC my current setup in. Just not sure what else is out there for mATX significantly more compact than my 350D, yet still able to support at least 2x 240mm :/


----------



## Stein357

The 250D? Although that wont fit a Classified either.


----------



## fleetfeather

250d won't fit 2x240mm anyways. max capacity is thin dual 120, thick single 140, and thick dual 80.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I read that too recently...
> 
> It's all gewd, i'll just try find something relatively compact to WC my current setup in. Just not sure what else is out there for mATX significantly more compact than my 350D, yet still able to support at least 2x 240mm :/


Fractal Arc Mini?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Fractal Arc Mini?


Mini = 17" x 8" x 17"
350D = 19" x 8" x 15"

it's pretty much just as big unfortunately :/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Hmmm,how about PS07? The problem really is the 2x240 rads.


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah was looking at PS07 closely, but as you said, rad support is lacking lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It's moddable, strip it bare and generally violate it








Or perhaps LianLi V354 also stripped bare. Hard drives can fend for themselves.


----------



## fleetfeather

suddenly boom, I have a excellent plan for the V354.

+rep given


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Glad I could help. Don't forget to share your work here


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amnioticentity*
> 
> Would this have room for anything more than a nuc? I really want external tbolt pcie gpu - its doable on mbp dangit. http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE22FR01-22-Inch-1080p/dp/B00DQBA4D8/


Well, you could VESA mount a M350 on the back. (if it has the the holes) but internally is going to be a challenge.


----------



## Aldrik

So I got tired of the waiting for a bigger SFX PSU for my SG05 case and I decided to try and put my SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W PSU in there.

IMO it turned out very well and worked better than I expected (space wise).


----------



## ljason8eg

Nothing special in terms of mods, but here's my new build. First time I've gone the SFF route.


9R1V8353.jpg by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Nothing special in terms of mods, but here's my new build. First time I've gone the SFF route.
> 
> 
> 9R1V8353.jpg by JLofing, on Flickr


Looks killer! Love it.


----------



## note

Sharing my recently finished build. Hope you guys like it!



More pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Sharing my recently finished build. Hope you guys like it!


looks awesome dude is there a build log for this. really the biggest question is how or what rad did you manage to fit up top. from my understanding in the hadron air that was pretty much not happening


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I got tired of the waiting for a bigger SFX PSU for my SG05 case and I decided to try and put my SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W PSU in there.
> 
> IMO it turned out very well and worked better than I expected (space wise).


Nice to see that it looks like it fits with no mods. Any suggestions?


----------



## aerial

Lian Li Q06b, Asus p8z77-i deluxe, i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz, gtx670 @ 1250/7600
cpu: Megahalems + 2 gelid slim fans, gpu cooler - gelid icy vision

Album: https://picasaweb.google.com/ae1337/LianLiQ06bITX (32 photos)

10 random pics:


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Lian Li Q06b, Asus p8z77-i deluxe, i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz, gtx670 @ 1250/7600
> cpu: Megahalems + 2 gelid slim fans, gpu cooler - gelid icy vision
> 
> Album: https://picasaweb.google.com/ae1337/LianLiQ06bITX (32 photos)
> 
> 10 random pics:
> 
> *SNIP*


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It looks like it'll take off and fly! awesome.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is lit-trally 1000 percent awesome.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

That's the neatest un-case build I've seen yet! Though I'd worry about noise with it being exposed like that. Is there room in the bottom for a rad by any chance?


----------



## aerial

Thanks guys.
As for the noise, it is actually quieter than my previous system: https://picasaweb.google.com/ae1337/SilverstoneTJ08E
All fans run lowest possible speed, around starting point (they start very slowly when I turn on power). None of fans is PWM, it is all constant voltage set by fan controllers inside case, including fan in psu.
Cpu fans run @ ~5v, graphic cooler ~3-4V, psu 5v, around 600rpm. It is my quietest setup so far, and fans stay like that even during heavy load. Thanks to the fact it is bench, temperatures are great (warm air doesn't build up anywhere, since there is no case), and graphic card fans don't need to ramp up. Max gpu temperature is around 60-70C, with ~3.5V on those fans (very low rpm). Cpu max is around 60-65, but only if you stress all 8 threads.


----------



## HPE1000

It's so cute ^_^


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Are you going to get one?

I guess I'm still happy with my pseudo SFF prodigy


----------



## funfortehfun

@aerial Awesome system you have there. The color theme looks great - I'm really disappointed Asus changed to gold and black


----------



## stealthybox

Man, I miss you guys.

Nice to see so many new community members in here contributing.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Man, I miss you guys.
> 
> Nice to see so many new community members in here contributing.


I get blown away with what I see posted here every day. The level of skill and ingenuity some of these builds possess really defines this community.


----------



## TROIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Lian Li Q06b, Asus p8z77-i deluxe, i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz, gtx670 @ 1250/7600
> cpu: Megahalems + 2 gelid slim fans, gpu cooler - gelid icy vision
> 
> Album: https://picasaweb.google.com/ae1337/LianLiQ06bITX (32 photos)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 random pics:


Where did you find this case? I cant find it anywhere except a red one on ebay? I was on the fence about this case, but I think you just sealed the deal for me on it.







rep!


----------



## Gereti

I was going to water my matx build

i got this and... i was too interested to look what it has inside

and now i was planing to build ounly rad+pump+fans inside my computer maby


----------



## .theMetal

Interested to see how that thing cools ^^


----------



## stealthybox

is that a small phase change unit?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> is that a small phase change unit?


it's somekind, *all in one* system but you have to refill it with yourself, and install block

it's supported to intel pga478/amd socket 462, but i get it to am3+ socket pretty easily

here's some information for that cooler

@.themetal, i tested that littlebit with my primary pc


those are idletemps, and room temperature was something like +10*C to +15*C
idle temps was something like 30 to 38*C (H80i get 30*C on idle(actually, those cpufans was h80i fans what i didnt remember to off when i tested))
i was planning to add two 92mm fan [email protected], or 80mm fans or something, have to think about...


----------



## Gereti

double...


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TROIKA*
> 
> Where did you find this case? I cant find it anywhere except a red one on ebay? I was on the fence about this case, but I think you just sealed the deal for me on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep!


ebay, but I found someone who bought it in 2011, and asked if by any chance doesn't want to sell it. Got lucky.


----------



## WyreTheWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thinking of down sizing to a FT03. Anyone own one?


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice to see that it looks like it fits with no mods. Any suggestions?


Make sure you get the 140mm depth Silverstone PSU, short cable kit and just line up the mesh holes to mount it to the case.


----------



## funfortehfun

I haven't seen these before:

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

PP05-E short cable kit. Looks like it's even better than the original PP05 and will make cable management even easier, since everything is flat ribbon cable.


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I haven't seen these before:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> PP05-E short cable kit. Looks like it's even better than the original PP05 and will make cable management even easier, since everything is flat ribbon cable.


That's fantastic!

Thank you, had no idea these exsisted.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I haven't seen these before:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> PP05-E short cable kit. Looks like it's even better than the original PP05 and will make cable management even easier, since everything is flat ribbon cable.


Interesting! That gauge looks a little small, but the ability to do all sorts of cable origami is worth it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> Make sure you get the 140mm depth Silverstone PSU, short cable kit and just line up the mesh holes to mount it to the case.


Thank you i'll keep this in mind, the only thing in my build that will keep me from adding a larger psu is the Swiftech res, i may just continue my build with the Silverstone ST45SF-G 450 PSU or upgrade to the promising 600.


----------



## Liquored

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken x40
Thermal Compound: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra Thermal Interface Material
Thermal Compound: Xigmatek Freezing Point G4718 4g Thermal Paste
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Impact
Memory: Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 16GB (2x8) @ 1600
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card: Asus GTX 760 DirectCUII
Case: Cooler Master Elite 110 ITX Case
Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fan
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply


----------



## Liquored

more pics


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Holy hell, how did I miss the Elite 110? Nice build!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I haven't seen these before:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> PP05-E short cable kit. Looks like it's even better than the original PP05 and will make cable management even easier, since everything is flat ribbon cable.


They are very nice. I've put together a system for a friend using the old PP05 and the PP05-E cables are way easier to work with. Plus they look better being all black.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Interesting! That gauge looks a little small, but the ability to do all sorts of cable origami is worth it.


Its still 18 gauge wire. Just less insulation I guess.


----------



## nepToon

My beastly mATX rig.
It's not yet fully completed but its up and running.
Still todo: replace soft tube with rigid acrylic tube, sleeve bottom fan, add EK Sticker to RAM block.

Specs:
Arc Mini r2
Asus ROG Z87 Gene
i5-4670K @ 4.5 Ghz
4x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz
Club 3D 13"Series 7970
Corsair AX760

Cooling:
EKWB Supremacy clear
EKWB M6G Mosfet
EKWB Monarch CSQ polished
Watercool Heatkiller 79x0 black nickel
XSPC EX 360 x-flow, EX240
Laing DDC with EKWB DDC X-res 140
EKWB HDTube 12/16, HD Thread adapters black
6x Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP15


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> more pics


wow you have the most expensive ITX components crammed into one of the most inexpensive cases









that must of cost some wonga. Silly power for such a small enclosure, how much was the entire build, could you of bought a similar powered laptop for the same or do you need that extra cpu power?


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> wow you have the most expensive ITX components crammed into one of the most inexpensive cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must of cost some wonga. Silly power for such a small enclosure, how much was the entire build, could you of bought a similar powered laptop for the same or do you need that extra cpu power?


What use is a laptop for BOINC - for example ?

My similar Fractal Array II system runs 100% load 24/7 @ 4.4 GHz, show me a laptop that can match that (?)

dunx

P.S. Asus Impact + i7 4770K + HD 7950 + Corsair H90.... just about managing the thermals.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Just put this together for my living room gaming PC


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just put this together for my living room gaming PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! I feel honored to have you in the thread!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just put this together for my living room gaming PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome build. How loud is the fan on the power supply?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just put this together for my living room gaming PC


I'll never forget PDXLAN 18. You had a booth and I spent an hour telling you that ITX was the future of SFF gaming. You said that the market was too small and that you guys had no future plans with ITX. Here we are a few years later. Looks great.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I'll never forget PDXLAN 18. You had a booth and I spent an hour telling you that ITX was the future of SFF gaming. You said that the market was too small and that you guys had no future plans with ITX. Here we are a few years later. Looks great.


Yup, I think Steam Big Picture mode really changed things for gaming in the living room.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Awesome build. How loud is the fan on the power supply?


Not loud at all, actually the 120mm fans at top are the loudest, and I can barely hear them. Overall the system is quieter than my old XB360, and probably 500X faster


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not loud at all, actually the 120mm fans at top are the loudest, and I can barely hear them. Overall the system is quieter than my old XB360, and probably 500X faster


Next case for me


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yup, I think Steam Big Picture mode really changed things for gaming in the living room.


It definitely did change the game! I just wished some racing sims would port over to PC, then I wouldn't need a console ever again.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Is it hard to sleeve the Ugly Blue USB 3.0 cable in the Hadron.

EVGA needs to remove that ugly thing


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

You can sleeve it as any other cable, or in my case I routed it under the VGA card so it is hardly visible.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Please post more pics of your rig I love it


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You can sleeve it as any other cable, or in my case I routed it under the VGA card so it is hardly visible.


I have to disagree Jacob, the USB 3.0 connection on the EVGA Hadron is glued to the PCB. The only way to sleeve the USB 3.0 is to butcher the cable.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Well, I think the USB 3 has to be molded with the pairs twisted for signal integrity. So you can't get away with breaking that up. Now, if it was molded after a sleeve was put on, that would be nice.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> more pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So small!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> My beastly mATX rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not yet fully completed but its up and running.
> Still todo: replace soft tube with rigid acrylic tube, sleeve bottom fan, add EK Sticker to RAM block.
> Specs:
> Arc Mini r2
> Asus ROG Z87 Gene
> i5-4670K @ 4.5 Ghz
> 4x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz
> Club 3D 13"Series 7970
> Corsair AX760
> Cooling:
> EKWB Supremacy clear
> EKWB M6G Mosfet
> EKWB Monarch CSQ polished
> Watercool Heatkiller 79x0 black nickel
> XSPC EX 360 x-flow, EX240
> Laing DDC with EKWB DDC X-res 140
> EKWB HDTube 12/16, HD Thread adapters black
> 6x Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP15


Clean build.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just put this together for my living room gaming PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice build for the living room. Keyboard and mouse rest on the coffee table?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just put this together for my living room gaming PC


That doesn't look like an "official" eVGA CPU cooler. LOL Unless you guys are now gonna sell rebranded Corsair H100i's.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> That doesn't look like an "official" eVGA CPU cooler. LOL Unless you guys are now gonna sell rebranded Corsair H100i's.


If that's an H100, I want to know why the tubes are in the center of the rad.









The Rigbuilder page says it's an H60.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Might as well throw my little project into this thread.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Might as well throw my little project into this thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! It's like a shaker hood on an old Dodge!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Nice! It's like a shaker hood on an old Dodge!


Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Is that a good or a bad thing?


I like it! Your build is certainly unique.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I like it! Your build is certainly unique.


Glad you like it, the Lian Li pc c37 case is a little hard to come by. I could be wrong on this but i have not even seen any builds in it let alone a mod such as mine.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Might as well throw my little project into this thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm going to do the same with my Silverstone GD05 HTPC case with an AMD Kaveri setup.







*Cut the top!*


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'm going to do the same with my Silverstone GD05 HTPC case with an AMD Kaveri setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cut the top!*


better be sure the cpu socket placement does not interfere with that support bracket. From the looks of that case you may not need to chop it to fit a tower cooler in. unless you are going with a real massive one. mine was chopped to fit it to a low profile case, the case you mentioned, Silverstone GD05, is not low profile by any means. my advice is either make it small enough to fit inside or make it ridiculously massive so there is a legitimate reason to chop it open.
Let me know how it works out for you


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> better be sure the cpu socket placement does not interfere with that support bracket. From the looks of that case you may not need to chop it to fit a tower cooler in. unless you are going with a real massive one. mine was chopped to fit it to a low profile case, the case you mentioned, Silverstone GD05, is not low profile by any means. my advice is either make it small enough to fit inside or make it ridiculously massive so there is a legitimate reason to chop it open.
> Let me know how it works out for you


The only reason to cut the top is to accommodate a couple water-cooled CrossFireX cards, the gpu coolers rub against the lid. I'm not worried about the CPU cooler since ill be using a Swiftech Apogee Drive II.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> The only reason to cut the top is to accommodate a couple water-cooled CrossFireX cards, the gpu coolers rub against the lid. I'm not worried about the CPU cooler since ill be using a Swiftech Apogee Drive II.


Sounds interesting, let me know when you start the build and/or finish it. would be nice to see what you do with it. good luck.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Love the case and mods Xander! Out of curiosity, where do you live in MN? Always good to see another minnesota modder!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> I have to disagree Jacob, the USB 3.0 connection on the EVGA Hadron is glued to the PCB. The only way to sleeve the USB 3.0 is to butcher the cable.


Yup, you are right. Well at least we know things to improve in future.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> That doesn't look like an "official" eVGA CPU cooler. LOL Unless you guys are now gonna sell rebranded Corsair H100i's.


Ha, nope. I used that sticker since the branding on the cooler had to be sideways to fit. I'm not a fan of sideways logos


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yup, you are right. Well at least we know things to improve in future.


Can't wait for Hadron Air 2.0! You guys did a wonderful job for your first computer case..


----------



## mven

I add in the one I'm working on. It's not completely finished yet but I can fire it up. Just need to finish up the cable cleanup excitement.

Here is a pic:



Why yes, that is a purple and seafoam (or whatever the hell color that is) 7990...

Specs:



(Okay so technically I cheated and just took a picture of the Node 304 box but like what kind of build thread doesn't have a stack of boxes!)

The items pictured (links are to the vendor I purchased them from) starting from the top:

Intel i5 4670K Processor

ASRock Z87E-ITX Motherboard

Sapphire Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card

Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD

Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB DDR3-1866 (2 X 8GB) Memory

Corsair Hydro Series H90 CPU Cooler

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 850-Watt PSU

Fractal Design Node 304 Mini-ITX Case

And here is the main thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420172/mini-itx-build-monster-high-theme-custom-gaming-rig-will-be-pic-heavy-eventually/10


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Needs more Draculaura!


----------



## JMatzelle303

How is the Asrock Z87 ITX?


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Needs more Draculaura!


lol the orginal goal was more Twyla though we ended up changing the colors up a bit to something a bit brighter after the first few rounds of paint.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> How is the Asrock Z87 ITX?


It seems good enough. If I built it now I think I probably would have gone with either the EVGA or newer MSI ITX offerings. I like the Asus the most but it just has too much red for this build.

This is my first mITX build though so I don't have a lot to compare. I'd say in terms of BIOS functionality this one seems on par with my ATX Z77 board.

Here it is with the cabling in and cleaned up a bit.


----------



## WALSRU

Looks like that has room for a 5.25 bay, shame they don't make the Node with that option I'd use it for an HTPC build.

The color scheme is actually growing on me


----------



## wonderwall

Prodigy M ,Almost Finished.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> It seems good enough. If I built it now I think I probably would have gone with either the EVGA or newer MSI ITX offerings. I like the Asus the most but it just has too much red for this build.
> 
> This is my first mITX build though so I don't have a lot to compare. I'd say in terms of BIOS functionality this one seems on par with my ATX Z77 board.
> 
> Here it is with the cabling in and cleaned up a bit.


This build looks so cool. I really like the color combinations.


----------



## ccRicers

Here's my Prodigy build, still a work in progress.




Water loop is installed but the graphics card died on me... waiting on a replacement. Also I will add a 120mm rad in the back so the loop will be re-done.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just put this together for my living room gaming PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build man! The hadron is really growing on me.


----------



## lordhinton

i have just stuffed a corsair gs800 into a coolermaster elite 120









pics later


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i have just stuffed a corsair gs800 into a coolermaster elite 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics later


That's non-modular yeah? Interested to see the cable spaghetti on that one!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That's non-modular yeah? Interested to see the cable spaghetti on that one!


yup no modular here! no cut cables no nothing







i was shocked to find, it fits easily


----------



## ccRicers

If there's one thing from the Hadron that I could put in my own case, it would be its slim USB3 internal cables.










I don't think these are sold separately. Only EVGA makes them? This should be more popular, I hate those fat round cables.


----------



## mven

My Monster High build is finished! A couple of pics from the thread:


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> My Monster High build is finished! A couple of pics from the thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is some nice modding. I don't like the colours of course, but lots of respect for a well thought-out build and clean look.









+1


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That is some nice modding. I don't like the colours of course, but lots of respect for a well thought-out build and clean look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Thanks! Definitely not the manliest of colors though they do look better in person. My ****ty phone camera gives them a bit of a washed out look.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> My Monster High build is finished! A couple of pics from the thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that top window. Nice build all around. Even the colors are unique.


----------



## NKrader

i think i qualify for this group now


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love that top window. Nice build all around. Even the colors are unique.


Thanks! I appreciate it. It's making me want to build a mITX machine for myself!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> My Monster High build is finished! A couple of pics from the thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow my daughters would love a computer like that. Good job.


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Here's mine... not working out so... XD........... well i think i might sell it.


----------



## Gregory14

mATX MOBO 6300 on Coolermaster Nepton 140XL 4.62GHz, w SSD will be graduating to ATX soon tho.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> Here's mine... not working out so... XD........... well i think i might sell it.


What's in your build. Couldn't you just get a new SFX PSU? I hate to see people move away from the M1


----------



## IAMSOVIETRUSSIA

Hey guys. Newbie here.

I am planning on building my first build in a mATX case because they fit under my desk (I dont have space up top) and I can do SLI in them too. For this reason I am going to go with the Sniper M5 mobo and 350D case (+lots of other extras as in my sig) but I read a couple pages back that the EVGA 780 ti classified wont fit into the 350D, when I want to get a 780 (either EVGA "FTW/SC" or Gigabyte "3GB"). So will any of them fit? And which one is better?


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Spoiler: Ncase M1



What's in your build. Couldn't you just get a new SFX PSU? I hate to see people move away from the M1











Hey bud,

Specs:

Asus Itx z87i-pro

4570k

8gb ram

AMD 4870 1gb (i did have a asus 7970 top 3gb in there but sold it, before the mining rush  )

1000w seasonic P1000.

Noctua NL-12

I could... i love the case and everything... it's just i like to design custom pc cases and well i've got a nice design comming up for my ITX case... If i wasnt a designer at heart and being so picky i would keep it.


----------



## lordhinton

heres mine









im starting to dislike itx at the moment though ): only because my graphics card is never detected in the motherboard, but older ones are, its weird. any way

heres that gs800 crammed into my coolermaster elite 120 like i promised

specs are:
2500k
ga-b75n
4gb generic ram (for now)
gtx770 (when it finally works)
currently using 8800gtx
gs 800 (remember thats not modular
h80i (ripped the hard drive cages out)
western digital 1tb black
samsung 840 120gb
dvd/rw drive
all rammed into the coolermaster elite 120




















temps are surprisingly pretty good, graphics card peaks at 85*C (always has done so no problems here)
and cpu idle at about 28*C and under full load never above 40*C soo... SUCCESS









im going to (first clean the desk) then take the feet off my amp and put them onto this case







but i think i can cram another hard drive into there somewhere


----------



## setup

KraftBox 2014

CASE BitFenix Phenom mATX
MOBO SuperMicro X10SLM+LN4F
CPU Intel Xeon E3-1270v3
MEM 4x Kingstion 8GB ECC
PSU SeaSonic Platinum Series Fanless 460W
GPU MSI R9 290X 4GD5 @ Hynix
COOL Swiftech H220 AiO + MagiCool 140D
COOL Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 R9 290X
COOL Tygon R6012 Norprene
FANT 2x Noiseblocker B12-PS 12cm
FANB 1x Noiseblocker PK-PS 14cm


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSOVIETRUSSIA*
> 
> Hey guys. Newbie here.
> 
> I am planning on building my first build in a mATX case because they fit under my desk (I dont have space up top) and I can do SLI in them too. For this reason I am going to go with the Sniper M5 mobo and 350D case (+lots of other extras as in my sig) but I read a couple pages back that the EVGA 780 ti classified wont fit into the 350D, when I want to get a 780 (either EVGA "FTW/SC" or Gigabyte "3GB"). So will any of them fit? And which one is better?


You should have no problem fitting a classified (780 or 780ti) into a 350D. But your build is pretty similar to mine and so far I am pretty happy with it. The blower on the 780 gets a bit loud when gaming but since I use a headset it doesn't bother me.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setup*
> 
> KraftBox 2014
> 
> CASE BitFenix Phenom mATX
> MOBO SuperMicro X10SLM+LN4F
> CPU Intel Xeon E3-1270v3
> MEM 4x Kingstion 8GB ECC
> PSU SeaSonic Platinum Series Fanless 460W
> GPU MSI R9 290X 4GD5 @ Hynix
> COOL Swiftech H220 AiO + MagiCool 140D
> COOL Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 R9 290X
> COOL Tygon R6012 Norprene
> FANT 2x Noiseblocker B12-PS 12cm
> FANB 1x Noiseblocker PK-PS 14cm


Interesting build! How are your temps?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setup*
> 
> MOBO SuperMicro X10SLM+LN4F
> CPU Intel Xeon E3-1270v3
> MEM 4x Kingstion 8GB ECC
> GPU MSI R9 290X 4GD5 @ Hynix


What's the purpose of using a server board and Xeon?


----------



## JMatzelle303

Will be adding my rig very shortly, With Build log once I get everything

Silverstone RVZ01
i5 4670K
EVGA Z87 Stinger
EVGA GTX 770
Corsair 8GB DDR3-1600 Red
Silverstone 450 Watt Gold SFX with Short Flat Cables
Thermalright AXP-100 with Noctua Fan
Silverstone Slot Load Drive
WD 4 TB HDD


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> Here's mine... not working out so... XD........... well i think i might sell it.


A little bit of extra wiring there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow my daughters would love a computer like that. Good job.


Thanks!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys

I posted in other areas but have a feeling I will get the most help here (DUH, should have just come here in the first place) ... I am looking to downsize from my Silverstone Raven 2 and have no clue what case would be the best for what I am looking to do ...

I am looking to fully water cool the system using at least a 240mm & 120mm rad with space for an extra if needed as I will be cooling a 2500k @ 4.8Ghz + and a GTX680 @ 1250Mhz+

My current options are:

Wait for the 250D,
Get a Prodigy (which after building one for my mom I refuse to do)
Or finally, go with a Coolermaster 120/130 Elite

I would really like some opinions on the cases I mentioned and maybe some extra's

All info would be greatly appreciated.
Regards.

*:::EDIT:::*

Which Z77 ITX board would be the best, seems my current 2500K can OC so well I am reluctant to spend a fortune on a new processor at the moment. (water cooling will already cost me 5.5K)

Watercooling Parts I will be using:

Swiftech H20-220 Elite
Alphacool 120mm UT60
XSPC GPU block
+ All tubing and fittings needed


----------



## IAMSOVIETRUSSIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> You should have no problem fitting a classified (780 or 780ti) into a 350D. But your build is pretty similar to mine and so far I am pretty happy with it. The blower on the 780 gets a bit loud when gaming but since I use a headset it doesn't bother me.


Thanks for the info mate.

I don't think ill hear it anyway 'cause its going to be under my desk with about 1-2cm of space above it, so not much noise or air is going to be escaping that way haha.

But here's my next question. What power supply should I get for my rig? I plan on doing a small-mild OC on it along with an SLI setup later. I have my eyes on the Corsair AX750i, but its hella expensive. Do you guys think the AX750i is good? Or should I get the RM750? Or HX750? Ugh its so HARD!


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I posted in other areas but have a feeling I will get the most help here (DUH, should have just come here in the first place) ... I am looking to downsize from my Silverstone Raven 2 and have no clue what case would be the best for what I am looking to do ...
> 
> I am looking to fully water cool the system using at least a 240mm & 120mm rad with space for an extra if needed as I will be cooling a 2500k @ 4.8Ghz + and a GTX680 @ 1250Mhz+
> 
> My current options are:
> 
> Wait for the 250D,
> Get a Prodigy (which after building one for my mom I refuse to do)
> Or finally, go with a Coolermaster 120/130 Elite
> 
> I would really like some opinions on the cases I mentioned and maybe some extra's
> 
> All info would be greatly appreciated.
> Regards.
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Which Z77 ITX board would be the best, seems my current 2500K can OC so well I am reluctant to spend a fortune on a new processor at the moment. (water cooling will already cost me 5.5K)
> 
> Watercooling Parts I will be using:
> 
> Swiftech H20-220 Elite
> Alphacool 120mm UT60
> XSPC GPU block
> + All tubing and fittings needed


As far as the Motherboard goes ... im pretty happy with the "ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe" which has an extra VRM-Board next to the CPU-Socket. Dual WLAN and some other nice stuff. Really depends on your Needs!

"ASRock Z77E-ITX" or "EVGA Z77 Stinger" may cut it for you too ... ist what you are willing to spend and what you Need. And the Board layout may be a point of interest.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> As far as the Motherboard goes ... im pretty happy with the "ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe" which has an extra VRM-Board next to the CPU-Socket. Dual WLAN and some other nice stuff. Really depends on your Needs!
> 
> "ASRock Z77E-ITX" or "EVGA Z77 Stinger" may cut it for you too ... ist what you are willing to spend and what you Need. And the Board layout may be a point of interest.


Well the only thing that worries me is the onboard sound because I have the corsair sp2500 speakers and will be upgrading to a custom 2.1 system in the near future ..

Go any chassis recommendations


----------



## CrSt3r

I use the onboard Sound on Mainboards a few years now. Ist enough for me ... and i think if your not a real audiophil, it doesnt really matter.

As far as the Case goes. Well thats not as easy. Appearance, internals, modding capabilities ?!

Just to Name some of the manufacturers: LIAN LI, Silverstone, Bitfenix, Aerocool (just joined), Jonsbo (or Cooltek), ....
Visit your retailer Website and check what they got and what you like


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Well the only thing that worries me is the onboard sound because I have the corsair sp2500 speakers and will be upgrading to a custom 2.1 system in the near future ..
> 
> Go any chassis recommendations


I would try it out with the onboard sound and if you hate it or think it's a serious downgrade there are plenty of USB sound cards and DACs you can go with or even use S/PDIF out on onboard to a DAC. Though really I doubt you are going to notice a difference unless you are rocking nice headphones with a dedicated headphone amp. Hearing a difference on computer speakers (even nice ones) is pretty unlikely IMO.


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Holy hell, how did I miss the Elite 110? Nice build!


This case snuck under the radar. It's been around for a while now. Though no one that I could find had used it. I really like the case though wish I could put a 780ti in it. I had a plan but due to being deployed I don't have the tools and time required to get a 780ti in it. Cables on the front bezel could be moved out of the way to gain more room, though some cutting would be involved. May come up in a later build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> wow you have the most expensive ITX components crammed into one of the most inexpensive cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must of cost some wonga. Silly power for such a small enclosure, how much was the entire build, could you of bought a similar powered laptop for the same or do you need that extra CPU power?


It wasn't too bad. If you saw my Jeep, it may make sense. LoL (google 426 HEMI JK)

The 110 was $1,400. $200 below budget due to Black Friday sales.

The 130 build that is still in process is knocking on $2,200, which is out of range but everything was purchased during holiday sales as well.

Only differences between the builds are the cases used, GPU's, PSU's and cooling methods.

I'm replacing an old FX-60 rig that cost more to build at the time than these 2 combined. SLI 7800's and RAID-0 Raptors from back in the day. That rig runs great for a nearly 10 year old rig. But it is showing its age now. My M17x R2 was stolen last deployment so the 110 replaces it. Most places I go have cheap LCD displays to connect to, so I'm only packing the case, travel mouse and keyboard.

I wanted parts that would last 8+ years and have good support for the lifetime of the rig. OC not required but I like to know it's available.

Performance, I couldn't be happier. I'm able to play the games I enjoy at max settings with little to no effort. Will play future games and may only get GPU upgrades as the years cycle by. Just as the FX-60 rig.









No one needs a 426 HEMI in a Jeep, but it's a hell of a blast to take out for a spin on the rocks or straights!


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> This case snuck under the radar. It's been around for a while now. Though no one that I could find had used it. I really like the case though wish I could put a 780ti in it. I had a plan but due to being deployed I don't have the tools and time required to get a 780ti in it. Cables on the front bezel could be moved out of the way to gain more room, though some cutting would be involved. May come up in a later build!
> It wasn't too bad. The 110 was $1,400. $200 below budget due to Black Friday sales.


I really wanna try building one in the Raven mITX. I am not sure why but I really like the idea of the flat and wide case w/ a riser card vs the shoebox. It's supposed to fit a pretty long video card but I dunno about how high. Some of the after market cooler cards are pretty tall..


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> I really wanna try building one in the Raven mITX. I am not sure why but I really like the idea of the flat and wide case w/ a riser card vs the shoebox. It's supposed to fit a pretty long video card but I dunno about how high. Some of the after market cooler cards are pretty tall..


that would be an interesting build. the FX-60 is using the Thermaltake Armor case. its huge and heavy. I wanted to get away from the norm and build something smaller but powerfull. I looked at those styles of cases but once I saw the 130 i had to do it, then the 110 popped up and i picked it up. I didnt plan on 2 builds originally but the M17x laptop was stolen and needed something for my rotations. I'll never buy a laptop again. was not impressed with the lack of performance over a desktop's. the 110 is portable enough and performs at desktop levels.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> that would be an interesting build. the FX-60 is using the Thermaltake Armor case. its huge and heavy. I wanted to get away from the norm and build something smaller but powerfull. I looked at those styles of cases but once I saw the 130 i had to do it, then the 110 popped up and i picked it up. I didnt plan on 2 builds originally but the M17x laptop was stolen and needed something for my rotations. I'll never buy a laptop again. was not impressed with the lack of performance over a desktop's. the 110 is portable enough and performs at desktop levels.


Yeah you are definitely better off with a SFF over a laptop at least in terms of price to performance. I know what you mean about those shoebox cases though. That's how I ended up building the node 304 in my signature. I chose it over the others as I really like plain clean looking cases, no windows (ignore the window in my sig! it wasn't for me!), excessive mesh, etc. but just the idea of having something so small that I could pack in so much PC was awesome. It could have been any of them.

The flat case to me just has the appeal of looking better in an HTPC setup and imo the holy grail of SFF is having the HTPC build that looks great in your entertainment center yet that you can still game on like full size desktop. Personally I think the Raven case is ugly and I wish someone who makes cleaner more elegant looking cases (lian li, corsair, fractal design, etc) will build a similar design with a riser. There was someone on here before trying to design that style of case too but I don't remember what happened to him. I'd really like something in flat black or "natural" brushed aluminum with really clean lines and no optical drive or front panel IO excepting maybe an IR port.


----------



## thiasmat775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> Personally I think the Raven case is ugly and I wish someone who makes cleaner more elegant looking cases (lian li, corsair, fractal design, etc) will build a similar design with a riser. There was someone on here before trying to design that style of case too but I don't remember what happened to him. I'd really like something in flat black or "natural" brushed aluminum with really clean lines and no optical drive or front panel IO excepting maybe an IR port.


There will be the ml07 too. It is basically a raven with a clean plastic front, supposed to look like aluminum.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> Here's mine... not working out so... XD........... well i think i might sell it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Too bad, the case looks so good.


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> Yeah you are definitely better off with a SFF over a laptop at least in terms of price to performance. I know what you mean about those shoebox cases though. That's how I ended up building the node 304 in my signature. I chose it over the others as I really like plain clean looking cases, no windows (ignore the window in my sig! it wasn't for me!), excessive mesh, etc. but just the idea of having something so small that I could pack in so much PC was awesome. It could have been any of them.
> 
> The flat case to me just has the appeal of looking better in an HTPC setup and imo the holy grail of SFF is having the HTPC build that looks great in your entertainment center yet that you can still game on like full size desktop. Personally I think the Raven case is ugly and I wish someone who makes cleaner more elegant looking cases (lian li, corsair, fractal design, etc) will build a similar design with a riser. There was someone on here before trying to design that style of case too but I don't remember what happened to him. I'd really like something in flat black or "natural" brushed aluminum with really clean lines and no optical drive or front panel IO excepting maybe an IR port.


same boat. i couldnt find a console design that would look right in a home theater setup in mitx format. coud always go the visa mount style and hide it but its a bit too small as i want a dedicated video card as well for games and 4K viewing later when GPU's can push more frames on a signle board.


----------



## setup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Interesting build! How are your temps?


Hi THEStrom,

I will try to answer in an own thread [Build Log] KraftBox 2014 (mATX,liquid cooling,ATI R9 290x,low noise).

Any recommendation of temps benchmark?


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiasmat775*
> 
> There will be the ml07 too. It is basically a raven with a clean plastic front, supposed to look like aluminum.


Guess I've never heard of that one. Looking it up it's much nicer looking but I'd still rather have something that looks more like a plain aluminum box haha.


----------



## NKrader




----------



## WALSRU

Finally doing a build in the custom case I picked up from an OCN member earlier this month. Once I get my PCI-E ribbon cable it's time to boot!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Specs are budget, but this is really just a LAN rig to play DOTA
CPU: AMD 750k Athlon (hoping to hit 5ghz)
Cooling: CM Seidon 120m
GPU: AMD 6950 (w/ 6970 shaders)
Mobo: Gigabyte A88x FM2 Wifi
SSD: Corsair Neutron 128gb
PSU: Silverstone 450w Gold
OS: Ubuntu


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally doing a build in the custom case I picked up from an OCN member earlier this month. Once I get my PCI-E ribbon cable it's time to boot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are budget, but this is really just a LAN rig to play DOTA
> CPU: AMD 750k Athlon (hoping to hit 5ghz)
> Cooling: CM Seidon 120m
> GPU: AMD 6950 (w/ 6970 shaders)
> Mobo: Gigabyte A88x FM2 Wifi
> SSD: Corsair Neutron 128gb
> PSU: Silverstone 450w Gold
> OS: Ubuntu


Haha that is pretty sweet. I almost wanna try that next.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally doing a build in the custom case I picked up from an OCN member earlier this month. Once I get my PCI-E ribbon cable it's time to boot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are budget, but this is really just a LAN rig to play DOTA
> CPU: AMD 750k Athlon (hoping to hit 5ghz)
> Cooling: CM Seidon 120m
> GPU: AMD 6950 (w/ 6970 shaders)
> Mobo: Gigabyte A88x FM2 Wifi
> SSD: Corsair Neutron 128gb
> PSU: Silverstone 450w Gold
> OS: Ubuntu


wont work well. not enough ventilation for the GPU exhaust. that GPU is going to bake the rest of the components inside like it's an oven. unless you intend to leave the case open while gaming. then it's fine.


----------



## ccRicers

What dimensions are the suitcase? Looks to be at least 16 inches on the long side. It could be possible to fit a second AIO liquid cooler for the graphics card, to make use of the empty space between the card and power supply.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally doing a build in the custom case I picked up from an OCN member earlier this month. Once I get my PCI-E ribbon cable it's time to boot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are budget, but this is really just a LAN rig to play DOTA
> CPU: AMD 750k Athlon (hoping to hit 5ghz)
> Cooling: CM Seidon 120m
> GPU: AMD 6950 (w/ 6970 shaders)
> Mobo: Gigabyte A88x FM2 Wifi
> SSD: Corsair Neutron 128gb
> PSU: Silverstone 450w Gold
> OS: Ubuntu


That's going to run hotter than a pizza oven and louder than a leaf blower but I have to say the idea of a suitcase-PC is fantastic


----------



## WALSRU

Well the hope is that with the 120mm fan and psu as intake and the only venting occuring on the right side (notice the holes) that I will have enough positive pressure to push it all out. If that doesn't work I'll add another exterior fan. Worst case scenario I could always run it open.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What dimensions are the suitcase? Looks to be at least 16 inches on the long side. It could be possible to fit a second AIO liquid cooler for the graphics card, to make use of the empty space between the card and power supply.


I'll have to check it when I get home, between the GPU and PSU is where I'm going to hide the SSD. Not much more room with the PSU cables there and Monitor PCB.

Edit: If the case gets too hot with the 6950/70 I might just pick up a used 7850. Half the watts.


----------



## WALSRU

Update: Running Unigine for about 30 minutes and temps on the 6950/70 top out at 89C. I can live with that!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Not bad!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Got another one i did, just now got a pic of it.
Specs:
intel i5 2500k, arctic cooling freezer 13 limited edition cpu cooler, 8gb corsair xms 1600mhz ram, 64gb crucial ssd, gtx 780, kingwin 500w power supply, 2tb seagate barracuda hard drive, nzxt vulcan case with custom mounted, leds and side panel mesh replaced with plexy glass window.


----------



## concept73

Wonder what you guys think of my build/mod of the case labs s3, its not finished yet, need to do some acrylic work for a mid plate and to hide alot of things but you get the picture








Hardware:
Intel Xeon 2665 - 8 core, 16 threads, 20mb cache
Rampage iv Gene
16gb Corsair dominator GT
2x EVGA GTX760 2GB


----------



## void

That is an awesome build AvJaB.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvJaB*
> 
> Wonder what you guys think of my build/mod of the case labs s3, its not finished yet, need to do some acrylic work for a mid plate and to hide alot of things but you get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware:
> Intel Xeon 2665 - 8 core, 16 threads, 20mb cache
> Rampage iv Gene
> 16gb Corsair dominator GT
> 2x EVGA GTX760 2GB


ummmm build log or something or more pictures what ever this is sweet


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> ummmm build log or something or more pictures what ever this is sweet


http://www.overclock.net/t/1466114/caselabs-s3-matx-mod#post_21757740


----------



## ryboto

Anyone have any suggestions on improving CPU cooling for my system(in sig)? The NT-06 Pro is good, but not great.. trouble is the CPU socket proximity to the PCIE slot on the Z77e-itx. I've considered the Phanteks TC14CS, but I think the heatpipes extend too far on the backside.

I was hoping to avoid going to an AIO, and was also hoping to utilize the 180mm fan in the SG-08.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> ummmm build log or something or more pictures what ever this is sweet


Here's their build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466114/caselabs-s3-matx-mod/0_20#post_21756390


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvJaB*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466114/caselabs-s3-matx-mod#post_21757740


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Here's their build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466114/caselabs-s3-matx-mod/0_20#post_21756390


thanks guys


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look what I found...
Bitfenix Colossus M Newegg


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Look what I found...
> Bitfenix Colossus M Newegg


I know that one, i have saw it on jimm's pc store's (finnish webstore) website with 110€ price...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I wonder what makes it cost more than phenom m?


----------



## FrancisJF

Probably too much plastic


----------



## Allanitomwesh

And if you tilt your head to the side and squint,it looks like a little doll house


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I wonder what makes it cost more than phenom m?


The "LiteTrak lighting system" would be my guess.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I don't think they sell the case with the actual led strips bundled though,just a 'you could' feature.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I don't think they sell the case with the actual led strips bundled though,just a 'you could' feature.


The colored plastic parts on the front and sides light up in different colors. The LEDs are integrated - see this review.


----------



## hyp36rmax

She's coming along quite well







#BeastMODE

SG05 Build


----------



## aerial

Some updates!

- megahalems into noctua c12p
- 6 and 8 pin cables routed on the gpu side
- custom made mobo vrm cover







more: https://picasaweb.google.com/ae1337/Q06_noctua?authkey=Gv1sRgCIKCtYDn8NKdJw


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> She's coming along quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BeastMODE


Clever mounting of the reservoir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Some updates!


Very good colour matching here. Nice clean build









(And nice clean home too







)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the daughter board cover, what did you make that out of? Nice work.


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I really like the daughter board cover, what did you make that out of? Nice work.


It is just piece of cardboard, and printed logo.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> It is just piece of cardboard, and printed logo.


Very cool


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> It is just piece of cardboard, and printed logo.


Make sure its not a fire hazard. VRM's get mighty hot. Wouldnt wanna see someones pride and joy go up in flames, or thier house.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Make sure its not a fire hazard. VRM's get mighty hot. Wouldnt wanna see someones pride and joy go up in flames, or thier house.


Think cardboard burns at 700C. Much less chance of fire than acrylic which people use for backplates and such.


----------



## Jimbags

It takes alot less than 700c to ignite cardboard. A zippo will do it and that aint 700c. Also variables such as ink flammability, wind influence etc alot more to it than ignition point. Do the expwriment with a cigarette lighter cardboard vs acrylic, of eqaul size, not 1mm acrylic vs 5mm cardboard for example.

EDIT.
cardbard ignites at 427c but will continue to burn at 285c. Add an acceletant eg ink/paint and the ignition point is even lower. Humidity would also play a roll.

2nd EDIT.
Also 427c for corragated cardboard. Im guessing the thinner the easier to ignite.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> cardbard ignites at 427c but will continue to burn at 285c.


Still, if you get to those sort of temperatures on VRMs, then there's going to be more wrong than just the cardboard igniting


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Still, if you get to those sort of temperatures on VRMs, then there's going to be more wrong than just the cardboard igniting


Yeah true that. Out of curiosity though.. I wonder what the heat of a spark could get to? Hmmmmm...
What is the average temperature of a spark?
Answer
It depends on the spark...

For most small electrostatic sparks, the kind you might see in school from a Van Der Graff generator, the temperature is around 4000oC - 5000oC, close to the temperature of the surface of the Sun.

For the largest sparks - lightning - the temperature can reach around 30,000oC

I will stop derailing now







more little rigs please!


----------



## aerial

I think you guys are missing, that all elements that heat up are on the other side of that vrm pcb. There is asus heatsink there, and that gets pretty warm.
But what my cover is actually covering is other side of pcb, which is not particularly warm. Also there is thick piece of rubber, that works as extra isolation.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

yeah,the cardboard igniting is far fetched,unless its really really thin.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Maybe I can sneak in the back door? Case is not microSFF, but still mATX









[email protected] on Gigabyte G1.sniper.m3
16gb ddr3 @1600
290x @ various (mining undervolt/gaming profiles) w/ EK Acetal + Backplate
kuhler 620 / alphacool 240mm st30 radiator / XSPC res on Laing DDC
AF120 High Performance x4
EVGA 1300g2 <<< beastly rediculously unneccesary
Fractal Define Mini

Still a work in progress.


----------



## PCModderMike

Well the last time I posted in here about a build I did, I was chased off by the towns folk with their pitch forks.








I realize now my giant CaseLabs case was too large to be considered SFF....it is a pain sometimes finding space for it.








But besides all that, my case fetish has gotten the best of me once more and I'm doing a new build. This time in a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2. Small enough for the club?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well the last time I posted in here about a build I did, I was chased off by the towns folk with their pitch forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize now my giant CaseLabs case was too large to be considered SFF....it is a pain sometimes finding space for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But besides all that, my case fetish has gotten the best of me once more and I'm doing a new build. This time in a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2. Small enough for the club?


Close enough!


----------



## HOTDOGS

JUst checking, but if I switch to the Node 605, can I still be a member?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Isn't it atx?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Isn't it atx?


It can fit an ATX board, but it's a small form factor case I'd say. I just need to upgrade my case, because my needs have shifted from portability to storage/cooling.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Isn't it atx?
> 
> 
> 
> It can fit an ATX board, but it's a small form factor case I'd say. I just need to upgrade my case, because my needs have shifted from portability to storage/cooling.
Click to expand...

Well if it can fit an ATX board, then it must have more than 4 expansion slots correct? OP of this thread states that if a case has more than 4 expansion slots it won't be accepted. That's the issue I had with my SM5, even though it was made for a mATX board, it has 5 expansion slots and was not accepted.
http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs#post_6706533


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wait... so... a prodigy is SFF but the Prodigy M isn't? because one has 5 slots and one doesn't?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Doesn't that exclude the arc mini and 350D as well?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

as well as the In Win Dragon Slayer? and Phenom M?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wait... so... a prodigy is SFF but the Prodigy M isn't? because one has 5 slots and one doesn't?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Doesn't that exclude the arc mini and 350D as well?


I guess so...I kinda had the same head scratching reaction myself when I tried to come in here with my SM5. Actually it was because I tried to post my SM5 in here, with it's 5 expansion slots, that the OP was modified to specify only cases with 4 expansions slots and less could be accepted...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I know this has been brought up before but... if the emphasis is small cases, then why not rename the thread "a Club for those with Beastly rigs inside SFF cases"?

because the current title makes it sound like anyone with those boards could join.


----------



## cdoublejj

i wouldn't call the prodigy SFF. it takes up as much space as my nzxt m59.


----------



## fleetfeather

5 slot cases should be excluded IMO. It'd be nice to keep this club representative of builds which weren't easy-mode.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

again, maybe the name of the thread should be changed, it can be very misleading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i wouldn't call the prodigy SFF. it takes up as much space as my nzxt m59.


Did you come from a full tower?

the prodigy is significantly smaller than the full tower I had, so it's SFF to me. I agree that it's probably not the most, but it's SFF enough for me.


----------



## PCModderMike

The consensus has always been, and will continue to be that anything with more than 4 expansion slots will not be accepted. Do I agree that it's completely fair? No not really....but I learned long ago that trying to argue with the hard core SFF enthusiast in here accomplishes absolutely nothing. You'll go back and forth with them for a few pages, someone might end up hurt or offended, but then ultimately the guidelines in the OP still stand.


----------



## fleetfeather

SFF needs to be restandardised to exclude these subjective opinions of 'what is sff'.

SG10 (21lt from memory?) and below represents a significant design challenge, and therefore worthy of extra recognition.

To those who don't fit within this metric, obviously your builds are probably still beasty and worthy of acknowledgement. However that acknowledgement should come from clubs other than the sff club.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SFF needs to be restandardised to exclude these subjective opinions of 'what is sff'.
> 
> SG10 (21lt from memory?) and below represents a significant design challenge, and therefore worthy of extra recognition.
> 
> To those who don't fit within this metric, obviously your builds are probably still beasty and worthy of acknowledgement. However that acknowledgement should come from clubs other than the sff club.


Well there's the problem, this is the Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs....not the SFF Club...As CSCoder4ever has said, the thread title is somewhat misleading if you guys only want to recognize cases smaller than the SG10.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I think a thread name change would clear up all the confusion.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> again, maybe the name of the thread should be changed, it can be very misleading.
> Did you come from a full tower?
> 
> the prodigy is significantly smaller than the full tower I had, so it's SFF to me. I agree that it's probably not the most, but it's SFF enough for me.


My M59 is a mid tower.

Prodigy.

W, 0.82 FT
H, 1.325 FT
D/L, 1.175 FT

Cubic FT: 1.2766375

I could have swore the Prodigy was an mATX and not an ITX.

M59

W, 1.66667 FT
H, 0.6233333 FT
D, L 1.4733333 FT

Cubic FT: 1.5306325744071763

----

1.53 FT - 1.27 FT = 0.26 FT difference

----
http://www.marjam.com/calculators/volume-calculator-cubic-feet
https://www.google.com/search?q=inches+to+feet&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=Palemoon:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146058
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5867/bitfenix-prodigy-review-the-affordable-performable-miniitx
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy/
----

EDIT: Just keep in mind i made straight Fs in math class, when all you had to do was show your work even if it was wrong.


----------



## fleetfeather

Pretty sure this thread tittle has changed over time. I believe it's origins enforced a 20L rule.

I understand your frustration, but I also understand the frustration of those purists too.

Regardless, please don't take my comments as a attack on your own builds haha


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Pretty sure this thread tittle has changed over time. I believe it's origins enforced a 20L rule.
> 
> I understand your frustration, but I also understand the frustration of those purists too.
> 
> Regardless, please don't take my comments as a attack on your own builds haha


Haha I'm certainly not taking your comments as an attack.







If anything, discussing this with you is much easier than dealing with some of the "purists" that hang around and get pretty upset when this type of discussion happens.


----------



## Noskcaj

Has anyone done builds/mods in the bitfenix colossus M yet?
Also, to anyone with an SG09: Paint the front panel, it removes all the ugly.


----------



## cdoublejj

All i'm pointing out is the prodigy takes nearly the same amount of space as my mid tower and that there are smaller form factors to be had. you could go scientific and limit it to so many cubic feet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Here's what I think,the Prodigy M and its variations should be in as a MATX cases(handles should not be considered in volume IMHO) and then the thread should be given a maximum volume limit like the SFF thread. The reason is simple,a Caselabs SM5 has 5 slots but is bigger than some ATX cases with 8,on the other hand the Phenom M has 5 slots but is smaller than the Aerocool DS with 4,so that is not a sound way of defining mATX.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Ah, this again! I never would have imagined there would be "strict constructionists" as to what I've posted being the ultimate law of the thread. Overall what I've said boils down to my opinion, and I've felt this thread should be able to self-moderate. I'm not going to berate anyone for posting a case with 5 expansion slots (who am I to do that?) People wanted a well-defined limit, and I picked <5 slots.

Any time you get a group of passionate people this large, you're going to get sects of purists who think the discussion should go one way or another. I'm sure many remember the backlash against the Prodigy. Many pages were consumed in a hellish flamewar between droves of eager Prodigy SFF newbies and the pro-establishment SG05 guys. I even heard from BitFenix directly on the matter. My ruling was that Prodigies might not be extremely small, but could certainly be relevant in the thread. Not to mention the Prodigy almost single-handedly put Mini-ITX on the map for enthusiast PCs.

So, as a refresher, here's what I consider alright for this thread. Again, this is just what I have in mind, don't all gang up on PCModderMike again.









Anything ITX is good to go. Even the Prodigy and Obsidian 250D. Just go with the flow, guys.
Compact mATX cases are fine as well. Use good judgement. No, I'm not going to curate a list.
Bigger mATX cases had better have something relevant to the concept of SFF. If you have a case with 5 slots, and only have a single card in there, you're going to start making people nervous. The same goes for features like dual PSUs or a bunch of drive bays that are empty. If I can stash away a NUC or m350 inside there, you could have built it smaller. _Bonus points for the first person to post a case with a NUC featured inside it._
Anything taking a full ATX board is just too much. There's many places on OCN where such a build would find a better home.
That's just what I think. Please try to avoid using my ideas as justification for chasing people out of the thread. If you must criticize someone, try to make it constructive.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> Anything ITX is good to go. Even the Prodigy and Obsidian 250D. Just go with the flow, guys.
> Compact mATX cases are fine as well. Use good judgement. No, I'm not going to curate a list.
> Bigger mATX cases had better have something relevant to the concept of SFF. If you have a case with 5 slots, and only have a single card in there, you're going to start making people nervous. The same goes for features like dual PSUs or a bunch of drive bays that are empty. If I can stash away a NUC or m350 inside there, you could have built it smaller. _Bonus points for the first person to post a case with a NUC featured inside it._
> Anything taking a full ATX board is just too much. There's many places on OCN where such a build would find a better home.


Probably should add this to the OP,*"for clarity and neatness!"*,as my physics teacher always used to say.
Also if i bashed anyone apologies.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ah, this again! I never would have imagined there would be "strict constructionists" as to what I've posted being the ultimate law of the thread. Overall what I've said boils down to my opinion, and I've felt this thread should be able to self-moderate. I'm not going to berate anyone for posting a case with 5 expansion slots (who am I to do that?) People wanted a well-defined limit, and I picked <5 slots.
> 
> Any time you get a group of passionate people this large, you're going to get sects of purists who think the discussion should go one way or another. I'm sure many remember the backlash against the Prodigy. Many pages were consumed in a hellish flamewar between droves of eager Prodigy SFF newbies and the pro-establishment SG05 guys. I even heard from BitFenix directly on the matter. My ruling was that Prodigies might not be extremely small, but could certainly be relevant in the thread. Not to mention the Prodigy almost single-handedly put Mini-ITX on the map for enthusiast PCs.
> 
> So, as a refresher, here's what I consider alright for this thread. Again, this is just what I have in mind, don't all gang up on PCModderMike again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything ITX is good to go. Even the Prodigy and Obsidian 250D. Just go with the flow, guys.
> Compact mATX cases are fine as well. Use good judgement. No, I'm not going to curate a list.
> Bigger mATX cases had better have something relevant to the concept of SFF. If you have a case with 5 slots, and only have a single card in there, you're going to start making people nervous. The same goes for features like dual PSUs or a bunch of drive bays that are empty. If I can stash away a NUC or m350 inside there, you could have built it smaller. _Bonus points for the first person to post a case with a NUC featured inside it._
> Anything taking a full ATX board is just too much. There's many places on OCN where such a build would find a better home.
> That's just what I think. Please try to avoid using my ideas as justification for chasing people out of the thread. If you must criticize someone, try to make it constructive.


I'll i'm asking is what was the point of them making the ITX prodigy when it's the same size as my atx tower? ( http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/9320#post_21785708 ) it's like dropping an ITX board in a case labs full size ginormous tower.

I get SFF i just don't get using an ITX case that is literally nearly the same exact size as my ATX tower.

EDIT: don't take this as argument more of enthusiastic (in a good way) debate/questioning.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I'll i'm asking is what was the point of them making the ITX prodigy when it's the same size as my atx tower? ( http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/9320#post_21785708 ) it's like dropping an ITX board in a case labs full size ginormous tower.
> 
> I get SFF i just don't get using an ITX case that is literally nearly the same exact size as my ATX tower.
> 
> EDIT: don't take this as argument more of enthusiastic (in a good way) debate/questioning.


whether the prodigy should be in this club is a good question... should it of been made .. absolutely. Just because something isn't logical doesn't mean it is wrong, have you lost your sense of manliness ? Man toys and Things should be ridiculous thats the point...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> whether the prodigy should be in this club is a good question... should it of been made .. absolutely. Just because something isn't logical doesn't mean it is wrong, have you lost your sense of manliness ? Man toys and Things should be ridiculous thats the point...


I'm not arguing that. I once built a motorcycle just because i was told it couldn't be done. One the main reasons for an SFF is that it takes up very little space and... if may, is quite a bit more portable than it's ATX counterparts specially for things like lan partying or just saving desk space.

The prodigy is neither of those things. It's nice but, it's not small and portable... no more than my ATX M59 at least. That or I have one serious SFF ATX build.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I'm not arguing that. I once built a motorcycle just because i was told it couldn't be done. One the main reasons for an SFF is that it takes up very little space and... if may, is quite a bit more portable than it's ATX counterparts specially for things like lan partying or just saving desk space.
> 
> The prodigy is neither of those things. It's nice but, it's not small and portable... no more than my ATX M59 at least. That or I have one serious SFF ATX build.


yea, i agree in principle as i hinted perhaps the prodigy should not be in this club, because it is just by virtue of only being able to support an ITX board... then Rev 2 came out and now its Matx too but in a close to ATX footprint.. its on the edge. Having said that I wasnt allowed to put my FT03B into the club as its larger than 20 litres.. but if that 20 litres is vertical only then that shouldn't be a problem.. its not like we live in umpa lumpa land with small ceilings, MATX/ITX should be judged on foot space not height really as not many people care if their peddle bin is 4ft tall so long as it isnt 4ft wide!


----------



## cdoublejj

i agree that's why i took the time to calculate the cubit foot of both cases in my comparison. it isn't saving space if it all goes right back in to width or length. i think unless there are other cases liek the prodigy it could be just like Dyson Poindexter said and the odd balls like the prodigy can be the exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i agree that's why i took the time to calculate the cubit foot of both cases in my comparison. it isn't saving space if it all goes right back in to width or length. i think unless there are other cases liek the prodigy it could be just like Dyson Poindexter said and the odd balls like the prodigy can be the exceptions to the rule.


I guess it will have to be that then. An exception, but a good one


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The Prodigy was so popular, there wasn't much I could do to stop the rush of builds coming in. But still, I regard it as a sort of "gateway drug" into the world of ITX for the masses. That's more important than any purity to volume or footprint.

When I posted this thread back in the middle of 2009, ITX was strictly for Atoms and HTPCs. We've come a long way since then.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> We've come a long way since then.


You could say this thread has increased in size


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> The Prodigy was so popular, there wasn't much I could do to stop the rush of builds coming in. But still, I regard it as a sort of "gateway drug" into the world of ITX for the masses. That's more important than any purity to volume or footprint.
> 
> When I posted this thread back in the middle of 2009, ITX was strictly for Atoms and HTPCs. We've come a long way since then.


Yup, this is true. Prodigy was my first ITX build, and I'm definitely holding out for something smaller. Not as small as the NCase M1, but ideally as good looking.


----------



## staryoshi

As long as it's a "mATX" or "mITX" case and the system within is fairly beast-mode, it meets my expectation of the thread given its title









Do I like "large" offerings in the ITX segment? Not really. (Sugo 05 for life)

(Says the guy with the 350D)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I'm not arguing that. I once built a motorcycle just because i was told it couldn't be done. One the main reasons for an SFF is that it takes up very little space and... if may, is quite a bit more portable than it's ATX counterparts specially for things like lan partying or just saving desk space.
> 
> The prodigy is neither of those things. It's nice but, it's not small and portable... no more than my ATX M59 at least. That or I have one serious SFF ATX build.


When you calculate the prodigy including the handles and feet you get this situation. The phenom (prodigy no handles) fares much better. Now the Arc Mini on the other hand is about the same size haha. There's few compact mATX cases,and they get bashed for being difficult to build in by reviewers, which is why the itx prodigy was a sucess,dropping an itx board in a large mATX chassis is easy street.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> The Prodigy was so popular, there wasn't much I could do to stop the rush of builds coming in. But still, I regard it as a sort of "gateway drug" into the world of ITX for the masses. That's more important than any purity to volume or footprint.
> 
> When I posted this thread back in the middle of 2009, ITX was strictly for Atoms and HTPCs. We've come a long way since then.


i bet back in 2009 you didn't thing this was going to be a 935 pages long thread either









indeed this has hit a nerve in the OCN crowd







but personally i see the definition of this thread focusing more on beastly then size







(unless the size makes it exceptional regardless of power such as a dinky ISK110 haswell build







)

as long as it's pretty, and "smaller" then the typical mid tower i think it fits in this thread


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> When you calculate the prodigy including the handles and feet you get this situation. The phenom (prodigy no handles) fares much better. Now the Arc Mini on the other hand is about the same size haha. There's few compact mATX cases,and they get bashed for being difficult to build in by reviewers, which is why the itx prodigy was a sucess,dropping an itx board in a large mATX chassis is easy street.


keep in mind even with handles it still takes up that much space, it still that much less portable. takes up that much desk/floor room takes up that much room i nth car (lan parties)


----------



## RebelHell

Does this count as beastly? If anything it should get the worst wire nest award. I'm looking into shorter cables for the PSU, other than that here's my work in progress...

Corsair Obsidian 250D
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel Core i7 4770k
Corsair H100i with SP120 fans
Corsair AX860i PSU with Corsair white braided cables
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz with Light bar upgrade kit
Archgon Blu-ray Writer and Startech card reader mounted in Startech slim optical bay adapter
Stock side 120 fan relocated to front
GELID Solutions FN-PX08-20 80mm Fans in rear
NZXT IU01 Internal USB Expansion So I could connect both corsair link headers and front card reader.
2x Crucial M500 480GB SSD
WD 1TB Green HDD (From a broken external, just decided to stick it in there since I had the room)
Asus GTX 780 Ti GPU


----------



## Allanitomwesh

that's alot of corsair


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> that's alot of corsair


They do make purty stuff.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> They do make purty stuff.


Can't argue with that,very beast mode by the way.


----------



## staryoshi

I've been really happy with Corsair's design language on most of their products these days. Hence why rig has an increasing number of Corsair items







(Although I've always liked Corsair)


----------



## psyclum

the problem with corsair these days it they are starting to get too big for their own good. they are trying to throw their weight around on manufactures and starting to alienate some of the OEM manufactures that could have been good to have. will have to wait and see if they see the error of their ways.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the problem with corsair these days it they are starting to get too big for their own good. they are trying to throw their weight around on manufactures and starting to alienate some of the OEM manufactures that could have been good to have. will have to wait and see if they see the error of their ways.


Their size allows them to offer the product breadth that they do. As long as their products are good, their support is good, and the prices are right, they should grow as much as possible.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Their size allows them to offer the product breadth that they do. As long as their products are good, their support is good, and the prices are right, they should grow as much as possible.


not saying size is necessarily a bad thing, but how they use that leverage is what they should be careful on. it's hard to stay humble when you grow to a certain size and there are only a few OEM manufactures for some of the components they sell. it would be a shame for them to alienate good OEM's to a point that they would no longer produce products for their label.


----------



## Deicidium

I wonder how you clean those small cases? how to shrug off dirt and specially the dust build-up inside ?


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW


----------



## Kokin

Let me just say that blower is GODLY. It is super loud and strong, but is worth every penny.

I wonder if posting my upcoming case change from the Prodigy to a Mercury S3 (even larger) would piss a few people here?







I swear it will be beastly with not two but THREE rads.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Beastly is good. Gpu crossfire under water?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> I wonder how you clean those small cases? how to shrug off dirt and specially the dust build-up inside ?


If you have all fans set to intake, and filter material over those fans, then you won't get so much dust. My house is very dusty and have to clean filters every couple of weeks, but inside of case is hardly dusty even after some months.


----------



## Eths

Sharing my build here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1174563/official-silverstone-ft03-ft03-mini-owners-club/1460#post_21811159


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eths*
> 
> Sharing my build here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1174563/official-silverstone-ft03-ft03-mini-owners-club/1460#post_21811159
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm still a big fan of the FT03....even though I don't use the FT03 for my main rig anymore, I put it to use as my HTPC/NAS setup. Great little case.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Does anyone have any experience with the Cooltek U2 case?

Would anyone like to see it modded?

Best regards,
Justin / MetallicAcid


----------



## Liquored

ok finally got the Elite 130 build wrapped up. i have a leak but its minor and will fix when i return home...ELITE 130 Buildlog]

on to the teaser pics:















*ELITE 110 Buildlog*

Also built a Cooler Master Elite 110 case. similar parts, different GPU, PSU, and Cooling method. AIO vs full custom loop


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> ok finally got the Elite 130 build wrapped up. i have a leak but its minor and will fix when i return home...ELITE 130 Buildlog]


Looks awesome


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Cooltek U2 case?
> 
> Would anyone like to see it modded?
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin / MetallicAcid


No experience with it but I'd love to see it modded (by you)


----------



## mainBORED

Not as beastly as some builds In here, but It gets the job done.



Built today, more pics at


http://imgur.com/dZHY7


Specs
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/MLG
(Some of the storage options are off)


----------



## longroadtrip

nice build!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Cooltek U2 case?
> 
> Would anyone like to see it modded?
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin / MetallicAcid


if you can find a way to chuck a 4770k + impact + classified + 3x120mm rads in it, I'd pay _very_ close attention


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Cooltek U2 case?
> 
> Would anyone like to see it modded?
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin / MetallicAcid


This i'd see!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Well she's running now! haha Now for the fun part... sleeving


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Not as beastly as some builds In here, but It gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Built today, more pics at
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dZHY7
> 
> 
> Specs
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/MLG
> (Some of the storage options are off)


I spy NGFF!







Good job, i have one in my Impact as well, It's not very sturdy in that little case though.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> snip


sorry, having a bit of trouble figuring out what you're doing for cooling here. Are you cooling both a 780 Ti SC and a 4770k on a 120mm radiator?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry, having a bit of trouble figuring out what you're doing for cooling here. Are you cooling both a 780 Ti SC and a 4770k on a 120mm radiator?


Looks like a large 120mm radiator. If it cools his rig to his liking then why not? i'm sure it's WAY better then it would be on air.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Looks like a large 120mm radiator. If it cools his rig to his liking then why not? i'm sure it's WAY better then it would be on air.


oh i'm not criticising it, I'm just trying to understand haha.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has anyone tried top-mounting a rad in an sg05? Yes, you'd have to cut a hole, but I think a 180mm or maybe 240mm would fit.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone tried top-mounting a rad in an sg05? Yes, you'd have to cut a hole, but I think a 180mm or maybe 240mm would fit.


external rad would somewhat defeat the purpose of having a case that small. also since the rad would be attached to the exterior body of the case, removing the body to access internals would mean long hoses to allow for the slack to remove the case cover.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> external rad would somewhat defeat the purpose of having a case that small. also since the rad would be attached to the exterior body of the case, removing the body to access internals would mean long hoses to allow for the slack to remove the case cover.


What's wrong with that? Well there are quick disconnects now that can help with this.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Cooltek U2 case?
> 
> Would anyone like to see it modded?
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin / MetallicAcid


I'm still waiting for the 350D with ATX


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just got rid of my alienware 14 and built my first m-itx build, its up and running but still need a handful of things like a cpu cooler, ssd, etc. Will clean up the cable management when i get the final parts


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Looks like a great start!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Just got rid of my alienware 14 and built my first m-itx build, its up and running but still need a handful of things like a cpu cooler, ssd, etc. Will clean up the cable management when i get the final parts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like those little cases from EVGA...good looking build.


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry, having a bit of trouble figuring out what you're doing for cooling here. Are you cooling both a 780 Ti SC and a 4770k on a 120mm radiator?


both on a 140mm rad

I have 2 of these 140mm radiators. was going to put the GPU on one then the CPU on the other but space in these SFF is hard to find.
the AIO 120mm and 140mm rads are doing a good job with just the CPU in the 110 case. figured I give it a go with the thinker 140mm rad first. if the temps are not to my liking then I'll figure out a way to install a 2nd radiator. most likey under everythng else if there is room or on top inside the case.

if already run temp tests on air, to get a baseline to work with. 36 at idle on the cpu 40 on the gpu. ingame I'm at 54 and 78 with an ambiant temp of 23c on an AOI that is half the width of the 140mm rad in the 130 case. the 120mm AOI i had on it originally was 2-3 degrees warmer than the 140mm AIO.if it needs a 2nd radiator, then ill have to get creative in the mounting and running the lines. I dont want to mount it externally. kinda defetes the purpose of SFF cases. but i do have some room under the case if need be with the longer feet I installed.


----------



## staryoshi

Here's the current status of my build:



My NZXT G10 comes this afternoon and I have a H75 on hand to pair it with


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's the current status of my build:
> 
> 
> 
> My NZXT G10 comes this afternoon and I have a H75 on hand to pair it with


Would still hug 10/10


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Would still hug 10/10


It's just going to continue to get more and more hug-worthy over time


----------



## ElCidMX

A little update for my Mini Rig


----------



## h2spartan

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## staryoshi

My beast is finally complete - and still very purple. Might swap the fan above the H75 radiator at some point.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My beast is finally complete - and still very purple. Might swap the fan above the H75 radiator at some point.


For a second I had to double back, I see what you did there!









Temps!!!! hehe.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> For a second I had to double back, I see what you did there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps!!!! hehe.


The temps are outrageous








The 780 loads around 46C core in Heaven and is silent with my low-RPM gentle typhoons.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The temps are outrageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 780 loads around 46C core in Heaven and is silent with my low-RPM gentle typhoons.


Hope you put heatsinks on the vrm's lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hope you put heatsinks on the vrm's lol


Already covered


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Already covered


Nice. Can't fathom why nzxt wouldn't provide any with the bracket lol


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice. Can't fathom why nzxt wouldn't provide any with the bracket lol


While I agree they should've threw in something for VRM I can see why they didn't. By including VRM cooling of any kind they would've narrowed their market to a much more smaller audience if I had to guess.


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> both on a 140mm rad
> 
> I have 2 of these 140mm radiators. was going to put the GPU on one then the CPU on the other but space in these SFF is hard to find.
> the AIO 120mm and 140mm rads are doing a good job with just the CPU in the 110 case. figured I give it a go with the thinker 140mm rad first. if the temps are not to my liking then I'll figure out a way to install a 2nd radiator. most likey under everythng else if there is room or on top inside the case.
> 
> if already run temp tests on air, to get a baseline to work with. 36 at idle on the cpu 40 on the gpu. ingame I'm at 54 and 78 with an ambiant temp of 23c on an AOI that is half the width of the 140mm rad in the 130 case. the 120mm AOI i had on it originally was 2-3 degrees warmer than the 140mm AIO.if it needs a 2nd radiator, then ill have to get creative in the mounting and running the lines. I dont want to mount it externally. kinda defetes the purpose of SFF cases. but i do have some room under the case if need be with the longer feet I installed.


UPDATE:

Ran up the Elite 130 build lastnight.

Unigine Heaven for an hour @ 2560x1440 110Hz and default settings.
GPU temp max was 47C but usually ran at 42-43C

I will spin it up again after work and perform more tests.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Already covered


What kind of clearance do you have under that cooler? I would like to do a similar setup but I'd like to add copper heatsinks to my ram and VRM chips.

Also, how far does that adapter stick out from the card? Do you think I'd run into clearance issues on a Corsair 250D?


----------



## blooder11181

i just found overclock.net stiker and placed in my sig rig


----------



## Qu1ckset

Where can i get the OCN decals/stickers?


----------



## ghostrider85

Is this beastly enough?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Is this beastly enough?


Holy hell that's a beast all right!









How are your temps?


----------



## staryoshi

I'd like to see an all-in-one CPU cooler in there, but it's pretty beastly


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'd like to see an all-in-one CPU cooler in there, but it's pretty beastly


isn't the nh-d14 better than any AIO?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Holy hell that's a beast all right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your temps?


pretty good, 84C max on both overclocked GPU while running heaven 4.0 or Crysis 3.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> isn't the nh-d14 better than any AIO?


It depends on what better means to you. And at this point, I would wager that some of the AiO coolers can topple it from a performance standpoint, too







That said, your system is in full beast mode, no doubt.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> It depends on what better means to you. And at this point, I would wager that some of the AiO coolers can topple it, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, your system is in full beast mode, no doubt.


i mean, any AIO that can fin in SG10, thanks BTW!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i mean, any AIO that can fin in SG10, thanks BTW!


They should be pretty equivalent in terms of real-world usable performance. I just like how compact and cute they are. Plus, you can see that the motherboard exists with one


----------



## Dyaems

I changed fans and SSD.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Still not beastly enough, sadly


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> It depends on what better means to you. And at this point, I would wager that some of the AiO coolers can topple it from a performance standpoint, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, your system is in full beast mode, no doubt.


unless someone has managed to fit a maingear EPIC 180 AIO cooler in the SG10, i'd say it's a fair statement to say the D14 is better then AIO for SG10


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I changed fans and SSD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not beastly enough, sadly


Just from how tightly packed i see everything is in there i'd say that is beastly. I have packed a lot into a micro atx case but dang. good job finding a cooler that is massive enough that just barely fits. I like it. As my father would say, that's like shoving 10 pounds of s*** in a 5 pound bag.


----------



## ArtX38

Custom Mirror case 180mm x 250mm x 60mm


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> Custom Mirror case 180mm x 250mm x 60mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


should probably make sure that tube isn't kinked. Maybe wrap it with a coil.


----------



## SgtKalme

So I picked up prodigy for my first "sff" build (note that as it is my first pc that I am going to make worthy of my time and money, it is also my first post here) and I was really satisfied how flexible this case is - the amount of power it can pack is enormous and it looks rather interesting. So, I got the case and I got most parts in my hands and then I put it on my desk and it disappointed me. It is huge and rather feels cheap in construction quality. also, I was blinded by first impression of interesting and ended up disliking the look so much that I can going to dump it before I put any parts in and get Node 304 instead. This looks so damn good in its simple way, it is small, cost is reasonable and seems like ideal case for putting on table.

It will pack 4770K, MSI Z87i, 16GB Dominator Platinums, Gigabyte R9 290 Wf3x, Samsung 840 Evo 250GB for apps and 120GB for OS plus I think I am going to use the WD Black from current PC as external storage, AX860 PSU which is complete overkill but I ordered it actually before I even decided to ditch ATX and CF in my PC and go sff so I will be keeping it since it is platinum efficiency and quiet at low loads (the CX430 just won't cut it so it is going to go) and the Node 304 then. I will add CPU loop with EK block, 120mm rad and res/pump combo and thinking of eLoop fans for that. I won't mod the case by much, just use double-sided tape for PSU and attach SSDs to another mount (likelt going to make some simple mounting system). Besides fans, everything will be black, going to sleeve the PSU cables better, paint the I/O shield and some other minor things to make it look good. Won't be cutting the cables in shorter length so it may happen to be a mess but will do my best.

Got everything ordered and most already in my hands, except motherboard and CPU. So, when my deployment ends, I will be building the hell out of it.

Hopefully soon enough I will be in this club and surely if I have any spare time, I will make a build log aswell. See you then.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> Custom Mirror case 180mm x 250mm x 60mm


MOAR PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> isn't the nh-d14 better than any AIO?


About on par with a 240mm AIO like the H100i with the right fans. AIO can be useful in small mATX cases as mATX cases can tend to have less airflow due to them being more cramped (especially with two GPUs) and less fan mountings. The AIO can get it's air straight from outside the case.

I will upload pictures of "Red Dwarf" which I have just completed, once I have tidied up the cables a little more.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*


Is that a thin ITX board I see?


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> MOAR PICTURES PLEASE!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1470751/corsair-mirror


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Is that a thin ITX board I see?


Yes Thin Gigabyte GA-H87TN


----------



## notyettoday

Can I join?
Xeon W3520
Asus Rampage III Gene
6gb ddr3 1600
2x xfx ultra oc 7850's @ 1050 core
Corsair Obsidian 350D
OCZ 600w Modular



Currently folding its head off, top card is ~90°c


----------



## mingqi53

Just bought an NCase M1! They sold all the leftover cases they had in reserve (~50). Hopefully I'll have that build up here in a few weeks


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Just bought an NCase M1! They sold all the leftover cases they had in reserve (~50). Hopefully I'll have that build up here in a few weeks


Compact splash>ncase









Im just messing, ive got a compact splash on the way but i still want a ncase


----------



## Lutfij

Those Ncases vanished like it went through the Bermuda Triangle! I was supposed to snag one but later went oh well, Splash is better for my needs


----------



## ArtX38

*XBMC MC MIRROR / CORSAIR MIRROR*

,

,

,


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Just from how tightly packed i see everything is in there i'd say that is beastly. I have packed a lot into a micro atx case but dang. good job finding a cooler that is massive enough that just barely fits. I like it. As my father would say, that's like shoving 10 pounds of s*** in a 5 pound bag.


Heh, thanks. I was supposed to change the HR02 to a Noctua C14 but I'm pretty sure it won't fit inside due to the CPU socket near the PCIE slot.


----------



## blooder11181

upgrade-ish the cpu from c2d e4700 to c2d e6600
because the e4700 g0 always needed to press f1 on boot up.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> upgrade-ish the cpu from c2d e4700 to c2d e6600
> because the e4700 g0 always needed to press f1 on boot up.


Which mobo? Shoulda gone a quad








Few here on ocn marketplace. Although my htpc has an [email protected] 3.6Ghz and cranks for an htpc anyways, its paired with an HD 7770Ghz edition @ 1200Mhz


----------



## blooder11181

its my sig rig.
it only support 65watts conroes (up to 1066mhz)


----------



## RebelHell

I just added NZXT's Kraken G10 with a Corsair H90 to my GXT 780 ti. So I am now running two water loops (H100i for the CPU) inside Corsair's 250D. Talk about a tight squeeze. Posted a write-up on the 250D owners club page if you're interested. Pics to follow...


----------



## hyp36rmax

*#beastMODE*

Silverstone TJ08-E and SG05


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Hats off sir.
Will you continue with the SG10 build log?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Hats off sir.
> Will you continue with the SG10 build log?


Thank you sir! Ahhh my intended SG10 Macross build. Probably in the next year, i'm all PC tech'd out... GF and car project beckons my call


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *#beastMODE*
> 
> Silverstone TJ08-E and SG05
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^ how is your temps with the dual gpu setup tj08? i have dual gtx 780 in sg10 and i'm thinking about transplanting it in tj08 and watercool it


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ^ how is your temps with the dual gpu setup tj08? i have dual gtx 780 in sg10 and i'm thinking about transplanting it in tj08 and watercool it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> delete


Really good! Idles at 27-30C and never breaks 45C on full load with Battlefield 4, Metro Last Light, Crysis 3, Heaven. I have yet to run Furmark though.

Finally decided to watercool? Let's do ittt!!!! You will definitely be good with a pair of 780's, runs much cooler than a pair of 7970's haha


----------



## theBrayn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thank you sir! Ahhh my intended SG10 Macross build. Probably in the next year, i'm all PC tech'd out... GF and car project beckons my call


Not sure if you've thought about a name but I had the thought of doing a Macross theme in my SG09 build and calling it the Small Dimension Factor Micross.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theBrayn*
> 
> Not sure if you've thought about a name but I had the thought of doing a Macross theme in my SG09 build and calling it the Small Dimension Factor Micross.


I was thinking the "VFX Project". I totally look forward to your build, that's an awesome name with a Macross spin do it! haha

Here's the build log from back in June 2013... It's going to be a while though LOL: LINK


----------



## HOTDOGS

How about the FT03, it only supports MATX. So, it must meet the requirements for the club?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> How about the FT03, it only supports MATX. So, it must meet the requirements for the club?


Hey if the club accepts a prodigy it should accept the FT03!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I didn't know the club refuses ft03, it qualifies if it's beastly.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> How about the FT03, it only supports MATX. So, it must meet the requirements for the club?


FT03 is fine!


----------



## ccRicers

FT03 makes better use of its interior space than a mATX Prodigy too, in my opinion.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> FT03 makes better use of its interior space than a mATX Prodigy too, in my opinion.


Agreed! I've seen some spectacular water-cooled setups in FT03's!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Agreed! I've seen some spectacular water-cooled setups in FT03's!


highly modded FT03 yes. but then again highly modded anything can have good liquid cooling


----------



## DevilGear44

Suprised I don't see more Hadron builds here. Had to order a couple new parts and upgraded to the Hydro. As a SFF/water enthusiast, I love it.




Forgive the quality, my barracks room has terrible lighting.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'd like to see an all-in-one CPU cooler in there, but it's pretty beastly


A high end air cooler with a 3-fan setup like his will outperform all-in-one liquid cooler AND will not have the risk of leaking and destroying those beautiful 780s.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> A high end air cooler with a 3-fan setup like his will outperform all-in-one liquid cooler AND will not have the risk of leaking and destroying those beautiful 780s.


For 99.9% of users, any difference in temps between a massive air cooler and an all-in-one system is mostly irrelevant. AiO coolers are warrantied for leaks as well. They take up less motherboard real estate and allow visual access to the motherboard


----------



## davwman

4770k @ 4.7ghz(stable), Z87 stinger, Mushkin redline 8gb, Seasonic platinum 660, Alphacool nexxos ut60 120mm/EK supremacy with swiftechpush/pull, samsung 830, MSI gaming gtx760 All stuffed in a cooler master elite 120


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Looks nice! Do you have a bay res in there? Good job on the cable management too, there's no place to hide them in the shoebox cases.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k @ 4.7ghz(stable), Z87 stinger, Mushkin redline 8gb, Seasonic platinum 660, Alphacool nexxos ut60 120mm/EK supremacy with swiftechpush/pull, samsung 830, MSI gaming gtx760 All stuffed in a cooler master elite 120


What are your temps? Is your GTX 760 overclocked?


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Looks nice! Do you have a bay res in there? Good job on the cable management too, there's no place to hide them in the shoebox cases.


Bay res, yes. also cables were shortened and temps are nice and cool on the naked haswell at 60c under load. gtx stays cool on stock cooler.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Bay res, yes. also cables were shortened and temps are nice and cool on the naked haswell at 60c under load. gtx stays cool on stock cooler.


Wow,that is a lot in a very small space.


----------



## h2spartan

I'm still in the process of tidying up cables and such but it's coming along well...

I need a new camera.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm still in the process of tidying up cables and such but it's coming along well...
> 
> I need a new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hope you plan on packing that thing with GPUs!


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm still in the process of tidying up cables and such but it's coming along well...
> 
> I need a new camera.


Careful, how your fans are set up right now you are going to have negative pressure in your case.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Careful, how your fans are set up right now you are going to have negative pressure in your case.


I think it'll be okay. I've read conflicting stories of how more exhaust fans are better than intake and the other way around....I guess I'll just have to find out for myself.









I have the 2 140mm front fans as intake and the rear 120mm and 2 top 140mm (push) are exhaust. It might be alright. Actually I think it should be because I had my system up and running a little while ago before I took it apart to install the sleeved cables and route the fan cables to the back for the NZXT Grid.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I hope you plan on packing that thing with GPUs!


Haha! Actually just a single 780 ti classy kingpin....but I may go sli once maxwell comes out and get the most out of my 4930K!


----------



## AFewTeammates

not the best pictures, but, here's a few to start... It seems blue LEDs and digital cameras don't get along well.... this is my recently (mostly) completed build. Fully water cooled, runs nice and quiet. The case is the IN WIN 901 m-ITX


----------



## FrancisJF

Looks like scythe low profile fans and how easy was the build on that case?


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Looks like scythe low profile fans and how easy was the build on that case?


The 15mm fans are Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12s, got them because they are PWM and have (relatively) good static pressure, so I can run them all from the PWM splitter included with the H220.
As far as the build, it was actually pretty easy for a m-ITX build, since you can remove both sides and the back piece the radiator is mounted on. I am actually pretty sure I can modify the case a bit and install another 120mm radiator in the fan "tray" at the front of the case as well, and mount another of the Prolimatech fans on top of it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm still in the process of tidying up cables and such but it's coming along well...
> 
> I need a new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay....finished zipping most of the cables down. Eh could look better but oh well.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay....finished zipping most of the cables down. Eh could look better but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...and it's done...at least for a little while.


----------



## blooder11181

sold my hp compaq dc7700 sff









making a micro atx rig (sig rig incomplete)


----------



## HOTDOGS

Bought all the parts I need to upgrade from my ITX to new MATX rig. Should all be be here soon! My FT03 is on backorder, so nothing will be started until it arrives.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> ...and it's done...at least for a little while.


Such a beautiful build, im not one for big fancy hardware (but it can look nice) but im more of a "clean" rig sort of person, and i do love this!


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Such a beautiful build, im not one for big fancy hardware (but it can look nice) but im more of a "clean" rig sort of person, and i do love this!


780 Ti Classified K|ingp|n is kind of big fancy hardware.

Awesome build tho even though I dislike the red/black theme by now. Looks good for me, especially I am digging that graphics card.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtKalme*
> 
> 780 Ti Classified K|ingp|n is kind of big fancy hardware.
> 
> Awesome build tho even though I dislike the red/black theme by now. Looks good for me, especially I am digging that graphics card.


Probably the most fanciest piece of hardware on the market









But i was going for the fact you dont need all the big hardware to impress me, its all about the effort gone in, the clean look and neatness that does it for me


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Probably the most fanciest piece of hardware on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i was going for the fact you dont need all the big hardware to impress me, its all about the effort gone in, the clean look and neatness that does it for me


I am with you here, fella. Aesthetics comes first, performance second. But I like to have best of both worlds if possible.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Peep my signature! The rig in red is my new rig, with the parts en route. The Mini Macadamia was my old itx rig.


----------



## Dyaems

Changed my CPU cooler to a Lucifer because I thought I will be able to get a Gamerstorm Sticker since I really like that sticker... but nope!


----------



## catbuster

I think this is the best place to ask







does SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W gets loud under load? :/ i want to buy SG05 but it only fit sfx psu so yeah


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I think this is the best place to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W gets loud under load? :/ i want to buy SG05 but it only fit sfx psu so yeah


I believe the first gen ones had some coil/fan issues, but the newer ones are supposedly fixed. Others will have to chime in though.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I think this is the best place to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W gets loud under load? :/ i want to buy SG05 but it only fit sfx psu so yeah


they have a certain chune to them at load. Its noticeable but not screaming


----------



## Dyaems

v2 is still noisy but not as crazy noisy at full load compared to v1.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I think this is the best place to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W gets loud under load? :/ i want to buy SG05 but it only fit sfx psu so yeah


Not loud at all, like some people say. All in all try it yourself and report in









Not much on SFX options anyways right?


----------



## mingqi53

Build is done, photos are in progress


----------



## Gereti

hmm, this one look's interesting...
http://www.inter-tech.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=807%3Amini-itx-e-d5-black&catid=57%3Aitx-und-nuc-gehaeuse&Itemid=712&lang=en




hmm, wondering just, what is max gpu what fit on inside, becose i would like to get 6990 on there...

now i have sugo sg02, and i have one h80i what i should fit on case, but how?...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Looks like a Realan to me.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I think this is the best place to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W gets loud under load? :/ i want to buy SG05 but it only fit sfx psu so yeah


I have absolutely no problem with mine under load. The whole system is whisper quite.


----------



## GermanyChris

...


----------



## sepol

My Gaming Media Center


----------



## sepol

Need to learn to take better photos...


----------



## TheReciever

Probably could benefit from some better natural lighting









That and moving your thumb lol In any case looks great!


----------



## HOTDOGS

Does a cardboard box count, if it fits the MATX form factor? I ask because all of my components, minus the case will be here tomorrow, and I need a workstation until it arrives.


----------



## R3apR369

I consider my rig pretty beastly!











Not finished with all the modifications though. And still got some sleeved cables on the way.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I consider my rig pretty beastly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished with all the modifications though. And still got some sleeved cables on the way.


Yep! Specs! Temps!


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Probably could benefit from some better natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and moving your thumb lol In any case looks great!


Thank's for the advice. I will try with natural lighting and a white sheet. And yes I´have too take attention to my fingers


----------



## jasjeet

Heres mine


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same case, but I have modded mine to use custom liquid cooling.


----------



## jasjeet

Got any internal pics?


----------



## catbuster

Is where any news for ncase m1 second batch or compact splash??? xD


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Is where any news for ncase m1 second batch or compact splash??? xD


not sure on ncase but there will be no more compact splashes


----------



## ccRicers

The M1 and Compact Splash were pretty good cases and sad to see them go, because I'm not really a huge fan of the cube-style cases. At least there's still the Hadron cases









But since they're not available anymore, it's inspired me to design my own custom SFF case for my next build.


----------



## concept73

Indeed, take aspects you like from all 3 and design your own


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Is where any news for ncase m1 second batch or compact splash??? xD


Look up the Ncase M1 thread on hard forum, they're working on a second revision of the M1. Very minor changes and improvements, so there pretty much will be a second release.


----------



## ccRicers

The original M1 didn't seem to have room for more than a 2x120mm radiator, for watercooling. As it's similar in size to the Compact Splash, I'll be curious to know how they update the design.

I'm still set on building my own CS inspired case, though, and on a budget!


----------



## FrancisJF

does Caselabs SM5, S3 or S5 count?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The original M1 didn't seem to have room for more than a 2x120mm radiator, for watercooling. As it's similar in size to the Compact Splash, I'll be curious to know how they update the design.
> 
> I'm still set on building my own CS inspired case, though, and on a budget!


M1 is more like the size of the SG05. Splash's extra volume is due to the top radiator, where the M1 has it over the motherboard.

I think they won't change much in the M1 v2, except to adjust things based on user feedback. E.g. moving brackets up or down a few millimetres, and so on.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> does Caselabs SM5, S3 or S5 count?


I don't think they even let them on beastly mATX thread.Size of a house those


----------



## concept73

Why cant they be in this thread, the s3 is an itx and s5 is matx so I dont see why not.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Why cant they be in this thread, the s3 is an itx and s5 is matx so I dont see why not.


There's been plenty of discussion and arguments about whether or not to include these popular cases that don't really follow the spirit of SFF, they just happen to have a small motherboard mount.

The S3 is indeed the largest mITX case, 50% bigger than the Prodigy, but it still counts for this club, because of the beastliness. The extra size of the case is to facilitate full water cooling: two large radiators and space for pump and reservoir.

The S5 might have gotten into the club on the same arguments, despite it being larger than five SG05s. However, according to the no-more-than-four-expansion-slots rule in the OP, it's not welcome.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There's been plenty of discussion and arguments about whether or not to include these popular cases that don't really follow the spirit of SFF, they just happen to have a small motherboard mount.
> 
> The S3 is indeed the largest mITX case, 50% bigger than the Prodigy, but it still counts for this club, because of the beastliness. The extra size of the case is to facilitate full water cooling: two large radiators and space for pump and reservoir.
> 
> The S5 might have gotten into the club on the same arguments, despite it being larger than five SG05s. However, according to the no-more-than-four-expansion-slots rule in the OP, it's not welcome.


Great points. The goal here is a small computer, not a giant case with SFF components. A line has to be drawn somewhere.


----------



## allenzilla

Not sure if I am allowed to post this case but here goes nothin lol inspired by a lot of builds of OCN



Lots to do still


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenzilla*
> 
> Not sure if I am allowed to post this case but here goes nothin lol inspired by a lot of builds of OCN
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots to do still


Welcome home! MATX and beastly


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Why cant they be in this thread, the s3 is an itx and s5 is matx so I dont see why not.


Prodigy was contentious, how much so S3 the size of an atx case? You may enter because it'll most likely have beastly watercooling but imagine the same case on stock cooler and a gtx 760 trying to join


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Prodigy was contentious, how much so S3 the size of an atx case? You may enter because it'll most likely have beastly watercooling but imagine the same case on stock cooler and a gtx 760 *mini* trying to join


fixed


----------



## Allanitomwesh

exactly


----------



## NKrader

im in







with mercury S5!

will be adding true watercooling soon and crossfire.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with mercury S5!


You must have missed yesterday's discussion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> There's been plenty of discussion and arguments about whether or not to include these popular cases that don't really follow the spirit of SFF, they just happen to have a small motherboard mount.
> 
> The S3 is indeed the largest mITX case, 50% bigger than the Prodigy, but it still counts for this club, because of the beastliness. The extra size of the case is to facilitate full water cooling: two large radiators and space for pump and reservoir.
> 
> The S5 might have gotten into the club on the same arguments, despite it being larger than five SG05s. However, according to the no-more-than-four-expansion-slots rule in the OP, it's not welcome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Great points. The goal here is a small computer, not a giant case with SFF components. A line has to be drawn somewhere.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Got any internal pics?


Here is what it used to look like:



This is what it looks like now:


----------



## iBerggman

How much space is there between the GPU and PSU, would you be able to fit a GPU water block in there?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> How much space is there between the GPU and PSU, would you be able to fit a GPU water block in there?


It's a very tight fit, but some waterblocks can fit. From the top of the bracket to the PSU is about 23 mm +/- 0.5 mm.

I bought an ekwb FC680 waterblock from the marketplace that would fit, but wasn't compatible with my EVGA GTX 770 SC Dual Bios Edition (it uses a revised PCB). I have since ordered a new HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition" from a bloke up in Canada. I should be receiving it within the next two weeks. I'm hoping for smooth installation.


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> It's a very tight fit, but some waterblocks can fit. From the top of the bracket to the PSU is about 23 mm +/- 0.5 mm.
> 
> I bought an ekwb FC680 waterblock from the marketplace that would fit, but wasn't compatible with my EVGA GTX 770 SC Dual Bios Edition (it uses a revised PCB). I have since ordered a new HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition" from a bloke up in Canada. I should be receiving it within the next two weeks. I'm hoping for smooth installation.


That's great news! Looks like I have to retire the P55 FTW and find me a second hand Maximus Gene III. I don't really feel the need to upgrade to X79 or Z87 at this time so I'll just stay with my old i5 760 and since I'm also planning to water cool I'd rather spend the money on parts for the loop. We'll see maybe I'll put up a worklog if I actually end up going through with my plan to convert to a V354B, I have some interesting ideas for my wc-setup.

I don't know why I'm so obsessed with downsizing to M-Atx, there's just something about the idea of a small sized gaming PC that makes it so appealing to me.

Thanks for the help, and good luck with the GPU block








By the way, what tubing size is it you use?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> That's great news! Looks like I have to retire the P55 FTW and find me a second hand Maximus Gene III. I don't really feel the need to upgrade to X79 or Z87 at this time so I'll just stay with my old i5 760 and since I'm also planning to water cool I'd rather spend the money on parts for the loop. We'll see maybe I'll put up a worklog if I actually end up going through with my plan to convert to a V354B, I have some interesting ideas for my wc-setup.
> 
> I don't know why I'm so obsessed with downsizing to M-Atx, there's just something about the idea of a small sized gaming PC that makes it so appealing to me.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and good luck with the GPU block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what tubing size is it you use?


I'll keep an eye out for that log if you decide to make one. Downsizing to mATX has always been my dream. The only way I could accomplish that with the V345B was to watercool and mod the case. I still have some rough edges to smooth out, but I plan to have my system 'finished' by begining of this summer.

I use 1/2" ID 5/8" OD Clear Vinyl.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

So in my pursuit of simplfing my computer I decided to get a modular psu because less cables and easier to manage. I even got the PP05-E cables, payed above MSRP. Thing is I have the SG08 and even with 140mm PSU you can not use a modular PSU in the correct orrentation without hitting the graphics card unless you have one of those ITX cards.

After fiddling with the orrientation I got it to work,

It worries me because the PSU only gets air this way



I plan to cut some metal so I has a little more breathing room.

But overall I'm happy because the GPU has more room



Does anything this PSU will kick the bucket this way? Another issue is the PP05-E cables are longer in the sata connectors so the cables are a tight fight when the case is closed


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> So in my pursuit of simplfing my computer I decided to get a modular psu because less cables and easier to manage. I even got the PP05-E cables, payed above MSRP. Thing is I have the SG08 and even with 140mm PSU you can not use a modular PSU in the correct orrentation without hitting the graphics card unless you have one of those ITX cards.
> 
> After fiddling with the orrientation I got it to work,
> 
> It worries me because the PSU only gets air this way
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to cut some metal so I has a little more breathing room.
> 
> But overall I'm happy because the GPU has more room
> 
> 
> 
> Does anything this PSU will kick the bucket this way? Another issue is the PP05-E cables are longer in the sata connectors so the cables are a tight fight when the case is closed


my personal opinion is i dont think it would overheat because there is still at least some ventillation, but then again my power supplies have always been in micro atx or atx cases.

hack it up and get pics


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I waited two weeks for the PSU to come in the mail and the cables. I was angry that it didnt fit in the case the right way. All it took was a quick google telling me it wouldn't work but I made it work


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I waited two weeks for the PSU to come in the mail and the cables. I was angry that it didnt fit in the case the right way. All it took was a quick google telling me it wouldn't work but I mad it work


get the dremel out bro!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Release the dremelz!


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Any other oponions?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Any other oponions?


Yes. I think in that orientation, the PSU will not only recycle its own hot air, but some warm GPU exhaust is going to go in as well. Worst case you'd have PSU air going in the GPU too.

Is the PSU a Strider Plus ST50F-P? Would the ST75F-GS fit better for example? (It has the modular sockets all closer to the fan.) Have you emailed Silverstone to ask why their PSUs don't fit in their own cases?

Not sure how a dremel will fix this problem anyway, so doesn't look like you have much option except to change the PSU to another model.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Otherside


Welp I cleaned up the cables and moved the ssds on top of the hardrive so air can flow to the PSU from under the harddrives. I couldn't use my friends dremel so I"m just gonna use a big machine to do the work by Friday. So far is quiet and cooler then what it was. I need another CP11 Silverstone sata cables though

Might replace the case with the SG08 lite


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Not bad! Shoebox cases are notoriously hard to manage cables in. Everything is exposed!


----------



## Michalius

Someone in here needs to find a way to get good distribution for Abee cases in the US. So many gorgeous ones.







If only I had a friend in Japan....


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Someone in here needs to find a way to get good distribution for Abee cases in the US. So many gorgeous ones.
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had a friend in Japan....


the first one is basically a corsair 250d


----------



## Michalius

In design, sure. The fit and finish is pretty phenomenal though.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Did they seriously use a 3850 for that mockup shot?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> But overall I'm happy because the GPU has more room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was it hard to fit the 270 into the SG08? It seems that cards that are much "taller" than normal (i.e. dimension going from PCI-E connector up) need to be shoe-horned in; at least that was my experience with a ASUS DirectCU II 670 which had huge heatpipes sticking out from the top.

I'm considering a MSI GAMING 290X so this would be very useful to know.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Was it hard to fit the 270 into the SG08? It seems that cards that are much "taller" than normal (i.e. dimension going from PCI-E connector up) need to be shoe-horned in; at least that was my experience with a ASUS DirectCU II 670 which had huge heatpipes sticking out from the top.
> 
> I'm considering a MSI GAMING 290X so this would be very useful to know.


yes it was. Which is why you see I had to bend the metal to get the card in. Also the PCI e connectors stop you from fully screwing down the disc drive.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Did they seriously use a 3850 for that mockup shot?


i think it's 4850


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Did they seriously use a 3850 for that mockup shot?


Have to remember that some of those designs are actually a several years old...


----------



## Dyaems

they are expensive too. I am eyeing for an RC07 for my low power rig, but it never materialized due to its price









http://abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/acubic/RC07/

should be the perfect case for my glass/chrome steel computer stand... maybe sometime...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Jeez those are some high prices. Japan can keep them


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> yes it was. Which is why you see I had to bend the metal to get the card in. Also the PCI e connectors stop you from fully screwing down the disc drive.


Thanks. Do you know off the top of your head if it might have been possible to bend those metal tabs up and inward (towards the bar) rather than down and out? I think it'd look less obvious if I can manage to push them in. It would probably require rerouting the power cable though.

It's funny (but expected) that us Sugo owners have to worry about card size in all three dimensions, not just in length and slot width.


----------



## bluedevil

Looking for a new GPU in my CM 120 elite. Blower style or open air? Looking like a 780 or 290, more interested in a 290.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking for a new GPU in my CM 120 elite. Blower style or open air? Looking like a 780 or 290, more interested in a 290.


R9 290 blowers are loud. I would get an 'open air' style cooler.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Jeez those are some high prices. Japan can keep them


I feel like going with ITX is very much an aesthetic choice. You increase the cost of parts across the board generally to get something smaller. Given that it is an aesthetic choice, I want the prettiest enclosure possible for my small system. I'd gladly pay $300 for a beautifully crafted enclosure like that. Hell, my SM5 was nearly $500 once I add in all the accessories.


----------



## jasjeet

=DD


----------



## catbuster

Saw something on hardforum
Quote:


> M1 rev2 is cooking indeed. Pre-order set for late Apr / early May


Oh boy


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I feel like going with ITX is very much an aesthetic choice. You increase the cost of parts across the board generally to get something smaller. Given that it is an aesthetic choice, I want the prettiest enclosure possible for my small system. I'd gladly pay $300 for a beautifully crafted enclosure like that. Hell, my SM5 was nearly $500 once I add in all the accessories.


SM5 returns cost in sheer scrap metal weight. There's only so much you can pay for a design,its not even that complex. Its not even that small. I'm not forking just for pretty it has to wall the talk and be a badass case design inside, like M1.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I feel like going with ITX is very much an aesthetic choice. You increase the cost of parts across the board generally to get something smaller. Given that it is an aesthetic choice, I want the prettiest enclosure possible for my small system. I'd gladly pay $300 for a beautifully crafted enclosure like that. Hell, my SM5 was nearly $500 once I add in all the accessories.


I think choosing to buy a 300+ dollar case has nothing to do with form factor.

You can build a small, powerful, and cheap itx system. It's not just aesthetics or showing off. That's a personal choice.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> SM5 returns cost in sheer scrap metal weight. There's only so much you can pay for a design,its not even that complex. Its not even that small. I'm not forking just for pretty it has to wall the talk and be a badass case design inside, like M1.


id do your research before making an ads of yourself, case labs cases are perfectly designed for building computers, the sheer amount of configurations is endless, the build quality is second to none and are great lookong cases. So as a case labs owner and a compact splash owner, I agree that case labs cases are alot bigger? But how can you compare a case labs case to the ncase? Thry are completely different, case labd designed for pure ease of building and functionality where as the ncase is for compactness.

I love how people can be so narrow minded without even knowing the facts.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Pause sir,read what I said again.
I was comparing the japanese cases to the M1,that seemed to have flown past you. As I said,they aren't even that small or uniquely designed to justify $350. The M1 is $205. A caselabs can easily be $350 for the reasons you've pointed out,but these japanese cases are not unique in anything other than exterior aesthetic. I hope we get each other now.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Pause sir,read what I said again.
> I was comparing the japanese cases to the M1,that seemed to have flown past you. As I said,they aren't even that small or uniquely designed to justify $350. The M1 is $205. A caselabs can easily be $350 for the reasons you've pointed out,but these japanese cases are not unique in anything other than exterior aesthetic. I hope we get each other now.


my mistake, i thought you was talking about my beloved case labs


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> Pause sir,read what I said again.
> I was comparing the japanese cases to the M1,that seemed to have flown past you. As I said,they aren't even that small or uniquely designed to justify $350. The M1 is $205. A caselabs can easily be $350 for the reasons you've pointed out,but these japanese cases are not unique in anything other than exterior aesthetic. I hope we get each other now.


Unique or not, the craftsmanship is (probably) superb. In addition, the build quality is better - the M1 case is made of 1.5 mm-thick aluminum panels, while many of the expensive ￥30,000+ abee cases have 3.0mm aluminum panels (looking at RC04, RC07, A90). Even the cases with a mix of 3.0mm and 2.0mm panels fall in around ￥25,000 - for example, the M20 and B20.

By any standard, 3.0mm is thick for aluminum panels. abee's got some premium stuff there going on.


----------



## sky03

been my best buddy in gaming and works!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky03*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been my best buddy in gaming and works!


Ohhh I like! Specs! Do you have a build log? Great work on the custom panel vents.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Unique or not, the craftsmanship is (probably) superb. In addition, the build quality is better - the M1 case is made of 1.5 mm-thick aluminum panels, while many of the expensive ￥30,000+ abee cases have 3.0mm aluminum panels (looking at RC04, RC07, A90). Even the cases with a mix of 3.0mm and 2.0mm panels fall in around ￥25,000 - for example, the M20 and B20.
> 
> By any standard, 3.0mm is _thick_ for aluminum panels. abee's got some premium stuff there going on.


Fair enough,but $300? That's "think long and hard before buying" territory.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> yes it was. Which is why you see I had to bend the metal to get the card in. Also the PCI e connectors stop you from fully screwing down the disc drive.


I was able to squeeze the Gaming 290X in without modifications:



I'm not sure it would have been possible if I still had an air cooler in there (NH-C12P). AIOs are really the way to go for these tiny cases IMHO.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Fair enough,but $300? That's "think long and hard before buying" territory.


I agree with you I'd consider the Caselabs S3 before going this route. Not to say I wouldn't pull the trigger on quality if it fit my needs, it is in the upper echelon on price...


----------



## sky03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ohhh I like! Specs! Do you have a build log? Great work on the custom panel vents.


glad u like it! sorry but i dun hav any build log








heres the spec:
intel i5 2500k overclock 4.2ghz
msi z77ia-e53 mini itx
g-skill ripjawz 4GB ddr3-1600
xfx 7870 DD
modded AIOL corsair h55 (i moded to thicker radiator 120mm alphacool full copper radiator with fillports) with 120mm scythe gentle tyhpoon
ocz vertex plus 120gb
1tb WD blue caviar


----------



## ccRicers

Case looks built like a tank, sky03. I like how the DD card looks in it as well, but too bad they don't cool very well


----------



## sky03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Case looks built like a tank, sky03. I like how the DD card looks in it as well, but too bad they don't cool very well


lol i didnt intend to make it look like a tank. i only use stuff available around me, well dat gpu run quiet and so far i m fine with dat.


----------



## concept73

Hope this qualifies as Small form factor









i7 2600k, evga 780, 16gb dominator plat c9 1866, ek fittings, ek blocks, ek 240+120, eloop 120mm fans, silverstone 450w fully modular sfx psu, 240gb samsung evo pro, running win 7 pro,

Temps are about 24 degrees idol, and about 30 under load. pushing 85+ fps in ulta on bf4


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dat Compact Splash








Very much SFF infraction,you should consider joining the SFF club.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Dat Compact Splash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much SFF infraction,you should consider joining the SFF club.


There is a sff club haha???


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> There is a sff club haha???


Yep! They focus more on especially compact cases, and we focus on the more exciting performance/volume. They're nice people though.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Hope this qualifies as Small form factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 2600k, evga 780, 16gb dominator plat c9 1866, ek fittings, ek blocks, ek 240+120, eloop 120mm fans, silverstone 450w fully modular sfx psu, 240gb samsung evo pro, running win 7 pro,
> 
> Temps are about 24 degrees idol, and about 30 under load. pushing 85+ fps in ulta on bf4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bravo!!!!


----------



## catbuster

Ok i cant decide again... should i buy sg05 or wait for something similar to compact splash to be released...

Btw any1 seen sg05 mod with 240 rad? Brainstorming ideas how i could fit dat...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> sg05 mod with 240 rad? Brainstorming ideas how i could fit dat...


You'd have to either carve up the top or the right (non-gpu) side. Would be a good challenge to keep it mounted on the inside and still have fans.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Ok i cant decide again... should i buy sg05 or wait for something similar to compact splash to be released...
> 
> Btw any1 seen sg05 mod with 240 rad? Brainstorming ideas how i could fit dat...


I have heard speculation that there will be a second round of ncases, but not to my taste, i have seen someone try to atempt to do a scratch build along the lines of the compact splash, but as for SLE i dont think he will be making any more!

as for the sg05, you could get an alphacool 64mm rad or even the monsta rad? which is effectively a 240mm rad (30mm thick)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Btw any1 seen sg05 mod with 240 rad? Brainstorming ideas how i could fit dat...


NCase M1 is basically the same footprint as an SG05 with mounting for 240 rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> you could get an alphacool 64mm rad or even the monsta rad? which is effectively a 240mm rad (30mm thick)


Thick 120mm rad, even the Monsta, still won't be close to a thin 240mm rad. Don't have any charts for you, but here an old quote from the guru of w/c:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinm210*
> 
> Very small differences between thin and thick radiators...especially ones optimized for low speed fans. About the only place you see thickness starting to shine is with something like the HWlabs GTX series running 2000+ RPM fans. The specific heat capacity of air is the limiting factor, not the radiator thickness.
> 
> The frontal area in direct contact with fresh cold air is really the dominating factor in radiator performance, that and fin density for fan optimization.
> 
> A 240 will do much better than an double thickness 120 for low/mid speed fans, no comparison.


----------



## catbuster

Ye i know m1 rev2 is coming, but i can get sugo 05 for 50$ and m1 will cost me 250$~ for dat price i want something like compact splah


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Only compact splash costs more than M1







Decisions decisions.


----------



## Phobia

Sry double post


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> this is my ITX rig until the RVZ01 comes out and it has a REAL home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs;
> i5 3330 Ivy Bridge CPU @ 3ghz
> Asus P8H61-I R.20
> 8gb's Gskill Ripjaws @1600 mhz
> ASUS GTX 670 DCu 2 MINI
> Corsair Force GT 120gb SSD
> 2tb Toshiba HDKPC09-on order.
> probably getting the Silverstone SFX PSU
> definitley getting the RVZ01
> and probably a Slot Load DVD drive.


LOL I can live with my family in there.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys and girls, MetallicAcid here.

I am planning a mod for my FT03 I have sitting here. What are your opinions?

Colour schemes are not final














Thanks for reading! - MetallicAcid


----------



## IAmDay

oh my that's amazing.


----------



## Phobia

Sexxxxxy


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Metallic when do you start? Also,why is it sticking out like that?Half insert it?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> oh my that's amazing.


Thank you sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Sexxxxxy


:THUMB: I can't wait to get started!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Metallic when do you start? Also,why is it sticking out like that?Half insert it?


Hopefully after July if all goes to plan. I might even start earlier depending if I get all the upgrade parts in







That thing sticking out is a 60mm rad and fans. The entire thing stick out a total of 90mm from the back of the case. If I go for a single card solution, I might cut a hole into the side and set in the rad and have the fans as push.

Thanks for the awesome comments everyone! Let me know if there is anything you want to see done.
/Justin


----------



## concept73

Pictures from LAN


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Pictures from LAN


Magnificent!

/MA


----------



## Phobia

Damnnnn


----------



## Phobia

Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


Windows 8.1 has been great for me.


----------



## Phobia

But I read an article that it sucks due to the windows updates and security.. Right?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


I wholeheartedly recommend 7, but you can ask 10 people and get 10 valid answers. I feel 7 is more suited for power users, and 8 for very casual usage.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I wholeheartedly recommend 7, but you can ask 10 people and get 10 valid answers. I feel 7 is more suited for power users, and 8 for very casual usage.


My thoughts also, thanks


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Ok i cant decide again... should i buy sg05 or wait for something similar to compact splash to be released...
> 
> Btw any1 seen sg05 mod with 240 rad? Brainstorming ideas how i could fit dat...


My friend, it's an SG06 but this was one of the most impressive SFF builds I've ever seen, and back in 2011 was damn powerfull MAX11V3


----------



## Malik

My project ... grEEn


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> My project ... grEEn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not gonna lie, that thing is CLEEEAAN. I like it. nice work. The only gripe i have is the red led fan on the cpu cooler doesn't really fit, good contrast. a blue fan would be really good, and if you found a green fan to put in the cpu cooler it would be just pure green-ness.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I think the red light is the power button on the motherboard and it's reflecting off the cooler.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I think the red light is the power button on the motherboard and it's reflecting off the cooler.


Yeap, this red light is from post code.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I think the red light is the power button on the motherboard and it's reflecting off the cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Yeap, this red light is from post code.


Ah so i see, Thanks for pointing that out. in that case i got nothing to complain about.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Yeah it looks awesome.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sweet job on that green and black theme


----------



## Malik

Thanks


----------



## Phobia

Beautiful color scheme and clean look


----------



## Gereti

Ah, got deal with my friend and now i own he's old matx am3 mobo

next i buy somekind 1155 cpu to maincomputer, and fit 1055T to matx pc with chieftech 750W semimodular psu and Radeon 7870


----------



## ccRicers

Clean build as usual, Malik. You keep air cooling sexy.


----------



## lifeskills

Thought I would post this here, I also posted it on the node 304 thread. This is my girlfriends pc

Fractal Design Node 304
Corsair AX750
Gigabyte H77N-wifi
Intel I7 3770
EVGA GTX460
Corsair H60
4GB Kingston 1600mhz memory x2
WD Black 640GB HDD
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB SSD
Patriot Pyro 60GB SSD (for games)


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to figure out what to do with my cooling in my CM 120 Elite. Getting a reference 290 soon. Just know I don't want to spend a ton.


----------



## iBerggman

Does this qualify?











Technically it's a standard ATX build as the motherboard is ATX, but the case however is M-Atx.

Lian-Li PC-V354B



And yes, it's such a tight fit it's not even funny. The motherboard scratches against the top and bottom of the case, I'm scared I'll break the motherboard every time I install it.



This project is at the moment about 30-40% done, you can follow my worklog if you're interested in seeing this project take shape. I plan to water cool both CPU + GPU, and the rad(s) I'll use are somewhat over sized for this case so it requires some modifications. The work log is however out of date, quite a bit actually. The case modding and metal work is almost done but as my pc has been in pieces I haven't been able to upload all the pictures I've taken so the build log is still in the early stages, but I think there should be enough to get you up to speed on the project.


----------



## Phobia

^ why not mod the case And downsize it with a good cable management?


----------



## Dyaems

Changed rig because I promised a friend that I will sell my U2 rig. Still looking for a small-ish case that will fit my _wants_ (not needs xD).



Most likely I might go with a _modded_ Core1000 or an SG09/10.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Changed rig because I promised a friend that I will sell my U2 rig. Still looking for a small-ish case that will fit my _wants_ (not needs xD).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely I might go with a _modded_ Core1000 or an SG09/10.


nice parts. i loved my sg09, well thought-out internal design. but I still found it too big the more I brought it with me when going out/travelling.
So I'm planning on a sg05 build now.

care to share what you have planned for that core1000? I like how that case looks so simple and with a little mod, it can look really sleek.


----------



## Pitxul

My little rig.

The case is a lianli v354b.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'd actually be very interested in something like a FT03 Mini Evolution that is a wee bit smaller like 9L but holds a decent 11" card. My SG05 is a very convenient size though.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> nice parts. i loved my sg09, well thought-out internal design. but I still found it too big the more I brought it with me when going out/travelling.
> So I'm planning on a sg05 build now.
> 
> care to share what you have planned for that core1000? I like how that case looks so simple and with a little mod, it can look really sleek.


haven't bought the core1000 yet, since the usb3.0 variant is not yet available in the shop I usually buy here in our country. I can deal with the older version though, but it is most likely, out of stock.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I'd actually be very interested in something like a FT03 Mini Evolution that is a wee bit smaller like 9L but holds a decent 11" card. My SG05 is a very convenient size though.


FT03 Mini is a good case but I find the sg05 cube look to be better than those vertically-oriented slim towers.
Can't wait to benefit from that convenience the sg05 has brought you. My next build will be on that case! - or maybe the hadron air if it arrives here (quite concerned with the psu noise though.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> haven't bought the core1000 yet, since the usb3.0 variant is not yet available in the shop I usually buy here in our country. I can deal with the older version though, but it is most likely, out of stock.


I see, I have a feeling your plan involves covering the top part (where the psu sits and runs its cables) then removing the fixed drive bays. just thought these will make it all the more neater.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pitxul*
> 
> My little rig.
> 
> The case is a lianli v354b.


KUDOS!!! *claps* Loving how clean and well executed your build is!

In other news! 1000th Post!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> FT03 Mini is a good case but I find the sg05 cube look to be better than those vertically-oriented slim towers.
> Can't wait to benefit from that convenience the sg05 has brought you. My next build will be on that case! - or maybe the hadron air if it arrives here (quite concerned with the psu noise though.)


The biggest advantage FT03 Mini has is that it takes very little desk space,being a vertical SG05. Other than that and the sleeker aluminium finish the SG05 Lite is an awesome deal at $40


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has Silverstone announced any kind of successor to the SG05? The ITX case market has really exploded in the last few years, and we've seen lots of really neat cases. I wish the SG05 would get a revamp at least.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has Silverstone announced any kind of successor to the SG05? The ITX case market has really exploded in the last few years, and we've seen lots of really neat cases. I wish the SG05 would get a revamp at least.


The SG05-Lite is the successor, although not much of revamp. But what could they change really?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The SG05-Lite is the successor, although not much of revamp. But what could they change really?


Ditch the ODD slot, move the SFF PSU to the front like the SG07, add a pair of 120 MM fan mounts to the top, with room for a 240 MM radiator. 600 W 80-plus gold PSU, better cable management, more front USB (every mobo seems to have at least 4x 2.0 and 2x 3.0 headers) etc.

There's plenty they could improve on, if everyone left "good enough" alone, we'd still be using beige ATX towers.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ditch the ODD slot, move the SFF PSU to the front like the SG07, add a pair of 120 MM fan mounts to the top, with room for a 240 MM radiator. 600 W 80-plus gold PSU, better cable management, more front USB (every mobo seems to have at least 4x 2.0 and 2x 3.0 headers) etc.
> 
> There's plenty they could improve on, if everyone left "good enough" alone, we'd still be using beige ATX towers.


Obviously the PSU is now a separate issue since the Lite versions were released.

But aren't most of the other ideas just going to make the case bigger and/or compromise its flexibility in other aspects?

- ODD is holding up the drive cages, you can remove it but would need to replace with some similar bracket(s) anyway
- PSU in front is only useful if you want a tower CPU cooler; putting it there would make the case longer and undo the wind-tunnel design
- 240 rad means a whole redesign, it would add width and height. And which 240 rad does it need to be compatible with? Only AIOs? As we saw with the NCase M1 build threads non-AIO 240 rads vary wildly in size and can introduce many filling/routing problems. Not to mention it would mean intake fans on top or side, for everyone. And probably lose the space for 3.5" drives, unless Silverstone would steal the bracket idea from the M1.
- Cable management you mean space under the MB or something for hiding cables? That's another thing that will just make it bigger and is difficult to make it flexible yet work effectively with everyone's components. Especially motherboards are all different with regards power/sata/fan socket placement, it would be hard to make something that works well with all brands.

So I don't agree immediately that those are improvements to the SG05, if it thereby ends up being as big as the SG07


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Like WiSK said,it would end up much bigger. Corsair took that very approach you've described in the 250D,look how big that it.


----------



## bluedevil

A little "upgrade" came today.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> I see, I have a feeling your plan involves covering the top part (where the psu sits and runs its cables) then removing the fixed drive bays. just thought these will make it all the more neater.


Yep, similar plan you have in mind, but with a few more. A PSU shroud/cover to put the cables there, and removing the vertical drive bays as well since I only use 1 HDD and 1 SSD. I also plan to have the side panel with plexi full tinted (or not), and a change of the front bezel. I hate those 5.25" bay covers.

Although I changed my graphics card to a GTX 780 DCU2 OC, which I think is 150mm _tall_, and the clearance for the Core 1000 is also 148mm. Might have to do something with the side panel when the time comes

Or just look for another case, haha


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has Silverstone announced any kind of successor to the SG05? The ITX case market has really exploded in the last few years, and we've seen lots of really neat cases. I wish the SG05 would get a revamp at least.


06, 07, 08?


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yep, similar plan you have in mind, but with a few more. A PSU shroud/cover to put the cables there, and removing the vertical drive bays as well since I only use 1 HDD and 1 SSD. I also plan to have the side panel with plexi full tinted (or not), and a change of the front bezel. I hate those 5.25" bay covers.
> 
> Although I changed my graphics card to a GTX 780 DCU2 OC, which I think is 150mm _tall_, and the clearance for the Core 1000 is also 148mm. Might have to do something with the side panel when the time comes
> 
> Or just look for another case, haha


nice plan, sweet.
sg09 is also a good choice if you're gonna look for another case, but it's not easy to mod the exterior. I mean, I feel those fan mounts and filters helps with overall performance, I'm not sure about removing them for the sake of aesthetics (in case you're planning this.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ditch the ODD slot, move the SFF PSU to the front like the SG07, add a pair of 120 MM fan mounts to the top, with room for a 240 MM radiator. 600 W 80-plus gold PSU, better cable management, more front USB (every mobo seems to have at least 4x 2.0 and 2x 3.0 headers) etc.
> 
> There's plenty they could improve on, if everyone left "good enough" alone, we'd still be using beige ATX towers.


if they manage to make these improvements without changing the overall size of the case, I'm all in. Otherwise, i'll take the original sg05-lite.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I honestly dont see whats wrong with the SG05 outside the fact the front is plastic and the usbs and power are not attached to the case. Its great if you come in understanding that the case will not fit a million things. Though the cut people make to fit big gpus in should be standard


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Though the cut people make to fit big gpus in should be standard


I really want the sg05 to natively accept 10.5" long cards. That'd be perfect!


----------



## scottath

Initial build of my new system.
Need to figure a different video card to get, but its a work in progress.



H110 JUST fits at the top. Need to get some adapter cables for the fans (only one pwm header) but forfills my goal all ok.
Left the front fan unplugged, and will likely leave the rear one unplugged also. Want a near silent build. The video card is louder than the rear fan for the moment anyhow.
Its so dark inside too, coming from my mega Lian Li v2010b with 5 White LED fans to having no additional LEDs at all.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> nice plan, sweet.
> sg09 is also a good choice if you're gonna look for another case, but it's not easy to mod the exterior. I mean, I feel those fan mounts and filters helps with overall performance, I'm not sure about removing them for the sake of aesthetics (in case you're planning this.)


yeah, im considering SG09 as well, actually SG10 but it is ~$20 more expensive for some unknown reason. one thing that keeps me not getting it are those side panels, while they do work fine as intended, i really do not like the looks of it

best thing i can think of modding the SG09/10 is to change the front panel and thats about it.

there is also the FT03 but I prefer reference graphics cards for that case. might consider it if i got a reference 780 instead but no one seems to sell at this point of time in our country, besides overpriced ones.

The arc mini R2 is great, but it is too big for my tastes. and it works better with watercooling i think? which i am not really fond of. I can go back to my two favorite cases though, PS07/TJ08-e but i still prefer a new case that I haven't used.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> yeah, im considering SG09 as well, actually SG10 but it is ~$20 more expensive for some unknown reason. one thing that keeps me not getting it are those side panels, while they do work fine as intended, i really do not like the looks of it
> 
> best thing i can think of modding the SG09/10 is to change the front panel and thats about it.
> .


Just painting a part of from will fix most ugly issues the SG09 has, i did this last year:


----------



## MiiX

_SG09?_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Changed rig because I promised a friend that I will sell my U2 rig. Still looking for a small-ish case that will fit my _wants_ (not needs xD).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely I might go with a _modded_ Core1000 or an SG09/10.


FD Core 1000 Thread for inspiration. We are not a huge amount of people in there, but at least some of us post in that thread ;>

What do you need to fit inside the case? I'm pretty sure I'v sketched up most possible setups for this case, everything from ATX, to 2x360 rads... Got the case infront of me, so if you want to know anything about it, i'l post back asap!

If you didn't get it already; I love the case.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> SG09?
> FD Core 1000 Thread for inspiration. We are not a huge amount of people in there, but at least some of us post in that thread ;>
> 
> What do you need to fit inside the case? I'm pretty sure I'v sketched up most possible setups for this case, everything from ATX, to 2x360 rads... Got the case infront of me, so if you want to know anything about it, i'l post back asap!
> 
> If you didn't get it already; I love the case.


Thanks man.

I've always wanted to build something around a Core1000. I think it is time to build one around it.

Since I am just using an Air Cooling setup, my only concern is if that the Asus GTX 780 DCU2 will fit inside the Core1000, since the graphics card is tall, like 150mm I'm guesstimating.

I'm just going to use a C-type cooler, The Lucifer in that rig is just a temporary heatsink while I wait for my C-type cooler to arrive.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I honestly dont see whats wrong with the SG05 outside the fact the front is plastic and the usbs and power are not attached to the case. Its great if you come in understanding that the case will not fit a million things. Though the cut people make to fit big gpus in should be standard


I agree. The only changes I'd like to see them add is ATX PSU mounting support, GPU cut, and maybe added ventilation under the mobo and 90* leads on the buttons so they don't take up so much space.


----------



## Phobia

Guys I lost my wireless connection on my Asus Z87I Deluxe and it won't install, any ideas?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> yeah, im considering SG09 as well, actually SG10 but it is ~$20 more expensive for some unknown reason. one thing that keeps me not getting it are those side panels, while they do work fine as intended, i really do not like the looks of it
> 
> best thing i can think of modding the SG09/10 is to change the front panel and thats about it.
> 
> there is also the FT03 but I prefer reference graphics cards for that case. might consider it if i got a reference 780 instead but no one seems to sell at this point of time in our country, besides overpriced ones.
> 
> The arc mini R2 is great, but it is too big for my tastes. and it works better with watercooling i think? which i am not really fond of. I can go back to my two favorite cases though, PS07/TJ08-e but i still prefer a new case that I haven't used.


I do go with the SG10, the front of the case is so much nicer looking than the SG09. I had the SG10 when my build was a mATX and it was a very nice case.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> I've always wanted to build something around a Core1000. I think it is time to build one around it.
> 
> Since I am just using an Air Cooling setup, my only concern is if that the Asus GTX 780 DCU2 will fit inside the Core1000, since the graphics card is tall, like 150mm I'm guesstimating.
> 
> I'm just going to use a C-type cooler, The Lucifer in that rig is just a temporary heatsink while I wait for my C-type cooler to arrive.


Dont try to do what I did cooler wise: The CM 212 does *NOT* fit









Atleast a MSI 580 Ligntning fits... Altough not that huge as the 780DCU2, but cant remember how much space was left over.


I will do some measurements once I get home from work and post back ASAP


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Dont try to do what I did cooler wise: The CM 212 does *NOT* fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast a MSI 580 Ligntning fits... Altough not that huge as the 780DCU2, but cant remember how much space was left over.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some measurements once I get home from work and post back ASAP


Thanks!

I won't put the Lucifer inside the Core1000, since most likely it will not fit inside the Core1000. I'll probably use the stock cooler temporarily until my C-type cooler arrives.

According to the specs, the 580 Lightning has 128mm height while the 780 DCU2 has ~148mm height. Not sure if Asus measured it from the tip of the pcie contacts to the protruding heatpipe though. I think it will fit since I will be using a plexiglass for a side panel anyway.

EDIT:

dang, the core1000 i got is DOA, the front bezel are damaged. ill try to return to the store first and ask for a replacement. i did not bother checking it since it is sealed haha... lesson learned!


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I won't put the Lucifer inside the Core1000, since most likely it will not fit inside the Core1000. I'll probably use the stock cooler temporarily until my C-type cooler arrives.
> 
> According to the specs, the 580 Lightning has 128mm height while the 780 DCU2 has ~148mm height. Not sure if Asus measured it from the tip of the pcie contacts to the protruding heatpipe though. I think it will fit since I will be using a plexiglass for a side panel anyway.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> dang, the core1000 i got is DOA, the front bezel are damaged. ill try to return to the store first and ask for a replacement. i did not bother checking it since it is sealed haha... lesson learned!


I measured about 140mm from the PCIe slot to the side panel. You can maybe make it with 130mm but cables would be bent hard time. If the card itself is 147mm with the pipes, I dont know if i will work, depends on where they measure from if they measured with the PCIe slot, maybe...


----------



## Dyaems

So I got the replacement Core 1000 earlier, so I tried putting the GTX 780 inside it...


...and it fits...


...with about ~1cm clearance


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

A tight fit is what this club is all about!


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> So I got the replacement Core 1000 earlier, so I tried putting the GTX 780 inside it...
> 
> ...and it fits...
> 
> ...with about ~1cm clearance


Nice, at least you got the replacement rather quickly.

So... the modding starts?

Don't forget to share the end results.
Goodluck!


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> So I got the replacement Core 1000 earlier, so I tried putting the GTX 780 inside it...
> IMAGE
> 
> ...and it fits...
> IMAGE
> 
> ...with about ~1cm clearance


Nicely done!
Are mods to be expected in near future?


----------



## Dyaems

I hope the PSU cables fit though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> A tight fit is what this club is all about!


I'm always fond of those tight fit inside cases, specially ITX rigs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Nice, at least you got the replacement rather quickly.
> 
> So... the modding starts?
> 
> Don't forget to share the end results.
> Goodluck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Nicely done!
> Are mods to be expected in near future?


Yup, still debating whether I'll do the modding myself or just have someone else do the modding though. If I do it myself it will take ages before it gets done because I'm busy with work.


----------



## vangsfreaken

well, now i want a core 1000 again...







i miss modding...


----------



## MiiX

BUY IT AGAIN!!!!!

Well, my radiator was never sent, didnt pay or anything, so no loss...

Anyhow: Thinking about taking my case apart to test some layouts for when I get a hold of a cheap 360 rad... I still need to check if it actually works to have a radiator in there, space left for pump/res etc... Tomorrow may be the start of my buildlog... I'm excited.


----------



## SoliDD

Nevermind the scuff and the stock cooler.







Case is the Fractal Core 1000


----------



## WALSRU

That window is super nice


----------



## SoliDD

Thanks man, I am going to get some more plexi and replace it due to it having a few scratches etc. I also cut the molding a cm or 2 too short so a total rework is gonna happen on the window.

Someone tripped over the extension cord and my dremel was jerked out of my hand and onto the case causing the scuff so I am currently looking for a white decal that isn't tacky/corny/gamer. If anyone knows of a good source for this please let me know.

Here is another pic with a different angle showing a little painting I did. It was inspired from a few builds from the Core 1k club so shout out to those guys. I really like this case, I feel like it really shines after a few mods and it isn't hard to do due to the thin metal that they use.

Still considering this a "rough draft" as far as case mods go.


----------



## ElCidMX

The window looks very oldschool







Nice!!!


----------



## Sindre2104

this is one of those moments where i wish i had a real camera -.-
I found a guy selling a 240 rad, cpu socket and a bay res for like 50 bucks so i decided to give watercooling my betfenix prodigy build a go









Parts:
i5 4670 (non K







)
ASUS maximus impact
8GB kingston blu ram
ZOTAC GTX 780
5 year old non modular northQ 1000W
an ssd and a 3.5 inch drive
NZXT RGB lighting

watercooling:
Coolgate 240mm radiator (65 mm thick)
NZXT 300 ml D5 bay res and D5 pump
NZXT CPU block
EK GTX Titan waterblock XD

The "mods" i had to do to put this together:
remove all hard drive cages and attach the 3.5 inch drive to one of these:

and bolt that to an SSD mount

Rip the NZXT controller apart, so it fit perfectty and snug inbetween the power supply and door

zip tie the D5 bay res to the front mesh with some anti vibrating foam inbetween









sorry in advance for the ****ty quality and all the glare, the htc one isnt exactly the best camera, and bad lighting doesent make it any better


----------



## Jimhans1

Be very careful, that xspc res/pump combo is known for blowing the o-ring on the top of it and leaking everywhere.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Be very careful, that xspc res/pump combo is known for blowing the o-ring on the top of it and leaking everywhere.


Hmm, thanks for the tip








Thinking about buying a caselabs s3 and another 240 rad and mount a cylindrical res to one of the rads ^^


----------



## Dienz

Can I join this club? I haven't upgraded in over 2 years but I do have another 6GB of RAM on the way!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Can I join this club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't upgraded in over 2 years but I do have another 6GB of RAM on the way!


Looks good to me!


----------



## jinzane

can i join?



it's not "beastly"


----------



## Gereti

okay, i have my matx system build on silverstone sugo sg02

aand, i have one kuhler 620+2x12mm rad, and i was planin to buy another, 620 with 1x120mm rad with cheap price so...

if i make build, with 1xkuhler 620 to cpu+ one to gpu, and those to 120mm radx3+ watertank, how i can fit those rad's on that case?

any ideas, i would like to keep that case easy travel option,


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Your putting the rads OUTSIDE of the case? If not then I recommend the Sugo traveling bag. I use it move my SG08 around


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Your putting the rads OUTSIDE of the case? If not then I recommend the Sugo traveling bag. I use it move my SG08 around


Well, when i bought this sg02, used unit, i got offer to buy that travel bag with 15€, but i didn't needed that, i can move one case on my hand, of cource but...

if i put those rad's outside of the case, then i have to think where, and how?


----------



## blooder11181

my mr conroe rig is dead (motherboard)
using compaq evo d510sff in sig rigs


----------



## bob808

can I join?

Build log here.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Hmm, thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying a caselabs s3 and another 240 rad and mount a cylindrical res to one of the rads ^^


That's exactly one of the builds I have going on at the moment. I'll try to post some pics in the coming weeks.


----------



## funfortehfun

Took a look around the newly released Z97/H97 motherboards.

MSI Z97I Gaming



Looks really good with it's black PCB. I also think the connector placement is really good on this motherboard (USB3.0 isn't in the middle of the motherboard, 8-pin CPU is decently placed). Only two fan connectors by the looks of it though. CPU placement is still relatively close to the PCI-E slot.

Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI



Gigabyte doesn't seem to be putting much effort into their mini-ITX motherboards. After all, this is their Z97 ITX motherboard, which looks virtually identical to their H97 ITX motherboard. This one is probably out of the league in the performance field with only a 4-pin CPU connector, but it's got decently placed connectors and an ideal CPU socket location.

EVGA Z97 Stinger



This EVGA motherboard is looking good for the power user. Standard ATX performance user features such as motherboard power/reset buttons, and LCD status. The matte black PCB looks good as well, but I'm griping at that USB3.0 placement.

Asus Z97I-PLUS



Asus seems to have moved from the daughter board design of their previous two ITX motherboards, but I think they will implement it in their next Impact motherboard. The gaudy gold from before is mostly gone and somewhat bearable now. Connector placement looks good on this one. Maybe it'll look good with a Noctua?

(The H87I-PLUS is this without the heatsink at the top.)

ASRock Z97E ITX/ac



Ah, the blue gives memories of the old Asus motherboards. This ASRock sports 802.11/ac WiFi and SATA Express. Connectors are placed OK on this one, but isn't the best of the bunch.

Color schemes are changing left and right these days...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Took a look around the newly released Z97/H97 motherboards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Z97I Gaming
> 
> 
> Looks really good with it's black PCB. I also think the connector placement is really good on this motherboard (USB3.0 isn't in the middle of the motherboard, 8-pin CPU is decently placed). Only two fan connectors by the looks of it though. CPU placement is still relatively close to the PCI-E slot.
> 
> Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI
> 
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't seem to be putting much effort into their mini-ITX motherboards. After all, this is their Z97 ITX motherboard, which looks virtually identical to their H97 ITX motherboard. This one is probably out of the league in the performance field with only a 4-pin CPU connector, but it's got decently placed connectors and an ideal CPU socket location.
> 
> EVGA Z97 Stinger
> 
> 
> This EVGA motherboard is looking good for the power user. Standard ATX performance user features such as motherboard power/reset buttons, and LCD status. The matte black PCB looks good as well, but I'm griping at that USB3.0 placement.
> 
> Asus Z97I-PLUS
> 
> 
> Asus seems to have moved from the daughter board design of their previous two ITX motherboards, but I think they will implement it in their next Impact motherboard. The gaudy gold from before is mostly gone and somewhat bearable now. Connector placement looks good on this one. Maybe it'll look good with a Noctua?
> (The H87I-PLUS is this without the heatsink at the top.)
> 
> ASRock Z97E ITX/ac
> 
> 
> Ah, the blue gives memories of the old Asus motherboards. This ASRock sports 802.11/ac WiFi and SATA Express. Connectors are placed OK on this one, but isn't the best of the bunch.
> 
> Color schemes are changing left and right these days...


Awesome writeup! Good to see Sata Express on the ASRock.


----------



## blooder11181

i am going to try building a amd micro atx low power rig
ASUS AM1M-A fm1
AMD Athlon 5350 fm1


----------



## Dyaems

Maaaan, this Core 1000 is not turning how I wanted to be. Lesson learned--- "do it yourself"


----------



## jvill

I hope the z97 impact is released soon. I want to see how it will turn out. The first ROG itx board is already a success imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Maaaan, this Core 1000 is not turning how I wanted to be. Lesson learned--- "do it yourself"


That's bad news, what happened? A mod didn't come as expected?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> That's bad news, what happened? A mod didn't come as expected?


Somewhat, because I spent ALOT more than what I have expected and some accessories (led and fan mainly) is not working how I want it.

I should have done the modding myself, although it has less quality than our usual guys (you know what I mean) and finishing it will take time, cost is alot less as well, like half the price, or more.

If I'm completely unsatisfied how this will turn out, I might buy another Core1000 (or anything similar sized mATX case) and mod it myself in the future, and just use the current one for another rig.

---

I like the z97i-plus, very simple and elegant looking. And no more daughterboard since that board is not really relevant for my needs. Although I wish I should have owned a Z77i-deluxe so that I wont have to change motherboard and processor.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Somewhat, because I spent ALOT more than what I have expected and some accessories (led and fan mainly) is not working how I want it.
> 
> I should have done the modding myself, although it has less quality than our usual guys (you know what I mean) and finishing it will take time, cost is alot less as well, like half the price, or more.
> 
> If I'm completely unsatisfied how this will turn out, I might buy another Core1000 (or anything similar sized mATX case) and mod it myself in the future, and just use the current one for another rig.
> 
> ---
> 
> I like the z97i-plus, very simple and elegant looking. And no more daughterboard since that board is not really relevant for my needs. Although I wish I should have owned a Z77i-deluxe so that I wont have to change motherboard and processor.


Sucks. Is the result beyond repair? If you have tools, maybe you can still try to fix ti.

Or just go the SG10 route. lol

--
Yeah, I'm now having second thoughts on my plan for an Impact build. Might go for the more elegant z97i- plus and stuck it in a node304 and reuse my existing haswell(although I really like the size of the sg05). Dang, can't decide.

You have an experience in a node304, can you share how it is for frequent travelling? Is it not too big still? That's the only thing holding me back and picking the sg05.


----------



## Dyaems

Not really broken or something, so it is still all good. I'll wait for another case from Computex 2014 if there will be one that will interest me, if I feel like buying by that time that is xD

Node 304? I hand carry mine without any bag, it is heavy though since there is a 5kg ( somewhat exaggerated) graphics card inside it rofl.. It definitely fits inside a bag, in case you want to use one, or just hand carry it like I do, as long as the parts are not heavy









SG05 is a dust magnet in my experience, node 304 is much much better and not much restrictions on parts since you can put almost anything what bigger form factors inside a node 304, except big motherboards that is.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Not really broken or something, so it is still all good. I'll wait for another case from Computex 2014 if there will be one that will interest me, if I feel like buying by that time that is xD
> 
> Node 304? I hand carry mine without any bag, it is heavy though since there is a 5kg ( somewhat exaggerated) graphics card inside it rofl.. It definitely fits inside a bag, in case you want to use one, or just hand carry it like I do, as long as the parts are not heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG05 is a dust magnet in my experience, node 304 is much much better and not much restrictions on parts since you can put almost anything what bigger form factors inside a node 304, except big motherboards that is.


Well, yeah you can just bear with what you have now and see what comes out at Computex.

Good point about the dust. Was thinking about getting filters for those vents and covering the others. But I am fearing the temps will rise and some filters could make it look like crap (considering what's available here).

I still have a lot of time for planning this, might even wait for Computex as well before building this new rig.
Not really in a rush but I'm excited though. lol


----------



## Jimhans1

FWIW, I don't have any issues with dust in my SG05. The AP14 in the front keeps the air moving fast enough that dust hasn't been a problem, lol.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> FWIW, I don't have any issues with dust in my SG05. The AP14 in the front keeps the air moving fast enough that dust hasn't been a problem, lol.


Nice, that's good to hear. Makes it harder to decide.


----------



## Dyaems

I'm still hoping for FD to make a Node 104/204 which is the smaller version of the Node 304 in the future. That would be an autobuy for me even if I do not have anything to put inside it


----------



## jvill

^
Are there rumors?


----------



## bob808

The Hadron air is a tiny little case that I like a lot! It comes with a 500w gold psu that is enough to run your i5 cpu and 780 ti even overclocked.
I would recommend this Noctua cpu cooler. I have used it in a couple builds and it works great. It's currently keeping my i5-4670k at 75c max with a 4.4 GHz 1.25v overclock in the Hadron air case. The EVGA stinger motherboards (the z97 looks great) are nice but also consider this ASUS as it comes with a soundcard and wireless/Bluetooth/mini sata ssd holder and overclocks great too.

Here's a link to my build in the Hadron Air if it helps.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> The Hadron air is a tiny little case that I like a lot! It comes with a 500w gold psu that is enough to run your i5 cpu and 780 ti even overclocked.
> I would recommend this Noctua cpu cooler. I have used it in a couple builds and it works great. It's currently keeping my i5-4670k at 75c max with a 4.4 GHz 1.25v overclock in the Hadron air case. The EVGA stinger motherboards (the z97 looks great) are nice but also consider this ASUS as it comes with a soundcard and wireless/Bluetooth/mini sata ssd holder and overclocks great too.
> 
> Here's a link to my build in the Hadron Air if it helps.


Hey Bob, I love you buikd and hope.you dont mind but I shared it in a group on Facebook and has prevoked someone to write an article on it









http://www.sff-tek.com/mkg-lb1-little-bit-by-bob808/


----------



## Vario

Here is my sff computer



size comparison with my full size computer


Parts:
CPU: Intel i5 2550k
MOBO: AsRock Z77E-ITX
VGA: XFX DD 7850 2GB
RAM: Samsung 30nm 2x4GB
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB
PSU: Silverstone 500w ST50F-P
AIO CPU Cooler: Asetek
Cooling fan: Koolance 120x38 FAN-12038HBK and small fan controller
Case: CM Elite 120 Advanced White with removed HDD cages

The radiator is mounted to the front after removing the HDD cages and the 120x38 fan is behind the radiator pulling the air through. There is enough dead-space that the front grill design of the Elite 120 does not cause cooling problems. There is no front push fan behind the front grill. Maximum recorded load temps: 50*C for the i5 2500k and 68*C for the 7850. If you don't need the HDD cages, running a single big powerful intake fan is plenty for this case. The powersupply provides the exhaust fan.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Hey Bob, I love you buikd and hope.you dont mind but I shared it in a group on Facebook and has prevoked someone to write an article on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sff-tek.com/mkg-lb1-little-bit-by-bob808/


Hey Thanks man! That's cool- thanks for sharing and the link


----------



## m_jones_

The SSF community should be heard in the new Corsair case survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3KB6V89


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> The SSF community should be heard in the new Corsair case survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3KB6V89


The question asking you to rate the importance of various design decisions is really very widely open to interpretation. With "water cooling" they probably assume AIO on CPU, where my top most important thing is to be able to watercool the GPU in a small case. With "airflow" are they asking there should be lots of vents, or whether the stock fans should run hard, or whether it should have a clear air flow path?

Seems to me with these kinds of surveys you just get the overall "average" response and it's difficult to separate the answers into several sub-markets.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> The SSF community should be heard in the new Corsair case survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3KB6V89


Funny how size isn't one of the available case feature options.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,noticed that when taking it,looks like there'll be no 150D or any Corsair that makes the SFF thread list.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Funny how size isn't one of the available case feature options.


Good point. They could have at least included it with the 'Looks, Aesthetics' heading.


----------



## Malik

grEEn Parvum


----------



## WiSK

Lovely Malik! Much more refined and contempary than L3p's green parvum prototype. Light balance is awesome


----------



## PcGamer1977

Can I join guys? This is my aka Steam machine, Amd A10 6800k, Radeon 6970, CoolerMaster seidon 120, Ocz 600 watt modular psu, and of course the Fractal Node 304.


----------



## xSDMx

@Malik

Beautiful build.

How did you mount the EK reservoir + pump combo? I see that the stand is installed - did you drill holes?


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> grEEn Parvum
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sexy! what's the tube size?


----------



## Hallworth

wow I'm loving the gold trim - is that completely custom?


----------



## Hallworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hallworth*
> 
> wow I'm loving the gold trim - is that completely custom?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nafljhy*
> 
> oooh ooh! let me join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> grEEn Parvum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kudos Malik! Very clean build, how is the PSU mounted in the parvum?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join guys? This is my aka Steam machine, Amd A10 6800k, Radeon 6970, CoolerMaster seidon 120, Ocz 600 watt modular psu, and of course the Fractal Node 304.


I approve!


----------



## PcGamer1977

Yeah when I saw that guy Maliks rig I kinda swallowed my pride and just left! How the hell do you guys make such awsome machines? I cannot even touch that wow! But thanks for your kind words I try lol.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> grEEn Parvum


That reminds me, time to poke Justin and see how my Parvum special is coming along.

Gorgeous build though.


----------



## Kourin

Well I just finished some half-a-year case cleanup duty and rerouted a few cables for better airflow. Made me think about you guys and overclock.net so I decided to take a few more pictures.





Spoiler: My last posted update



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I just finished doing a rebuild of my rig in a new case, the Rosewill Line-M, but I guess I can't be a part of this club anymore since my case has 5 expansion slots... Even though it is only 14.3x15.5x7.3 inches. That's only 26.5 liters... IT'S SMALLER THAN A PRODIGY! But alas, it has 5 expansion slots so woe is me... Here are some fare-thee-well shots of the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I really need to do something to improve GPU cooling. The side fan is too far back to really be of any use, and may serve better as an exhaust rather than an intake. Well my original plan was to use a smaller drive in the 3.5 in bay and remove the shroud and fan from my GPU and replace them with 3x 80 mm fans zip-tied together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might just end up covering the side panel fan cut-out, or if I really get up to modding things, adding a window. If only AMD actually had decent mATX motherboards for their higher end chips like Intel does... Maybe when their next socket comes out, I hope...
> 
> I bet you don't see very many guys sporting AM3+ boards in this club do you?






Compared to my previous pictures spoiler-ed above, I've cleaned up a few more cables and stuffed even more cables in to the cramped space between the motherboard, drive bays, and far side panel. I always kept my fan controller on manual mode, so I decided to take out the extra thermal sensors completeley. I've also since moved to a notebook hard drive and "ghetto installed" an extra 80mm fan at the butt of my GPU solving my cooling problems. I've also got an additional 4 GB of ram in the mail so I can finally stop getting so memory bottle necked in skyrim. PC specs are in my signature below if you're curious. I've said it before, .... but I bet you don't see many mATX rigs sporting AM3+ boards in this club.









But from the sounds of [MD] AMD: FX will come back within two years, I doubt that will change until 2016+...









Also diffused lighting really does make for better pictures, too bad my camera died after I took the fourth shot.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> Well I just finished some half-a-year case cleanup duty and rerouted a few cables for better airflow. Made me think about you guys and overclock.net so I decided to take a few more pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my previous pictures spoiler-ed above, I've cleaned up a few more cables and stuffed even more cables in to the cramped space between the motherboard, drive bays, and far side panel. I always kept my fan controller on manual mode, so I decided to take out the extra thermal sensors completeley. I've also since moved to a notebook hard drive and "ghetto installed" an extra 80mm fan at the butt of my GPU solving my cooling problems. I've also got an additional 4 GB of ram in the mail so I can finally stop getting so memory bottle necked in skyrim. PC specs are in my signature below if you're curious. I've said it before, .... but I bet you don't see many mATX rigs sporting AM3+ boards in this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But from the sounds of [MD] AMD: FX will come back within two years, I doubt that will change until 2016+...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also diffused lighting really does make for better pictures, too bad my camera died after I took the fourth shot.


Nice build! I'm a big fan of the mATX mini towers that are as small as physically possible (With no gaps above/below the motherboard or excessive depth) It's very much in the spirit of the club. If the components aren't wedged against each other it doesn't count!


----------



## bluedevil

About to order a CM 120XL for my 290, should I look at a different case that can accept another 120mm rad? Or mod my CM Elite 120?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I've seen stacked rads before in a CM e120a, using the front fan location. If you have good airflow on the h60 rad, you should try that first. Have you ripped out the 3.5" drive bay yet?


----------



## blooder11181

just got compaq presario 6000 (athlon xp series) micro atx case.
non atx psu
in the front 2xusb, 1xmic 1xheadphones connectors

going to built a new rig with this case.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've seen stacked rads before in a CM e120a, using the front fan location. If you have good airflow on the h60 rad, you should try that first. Have you ripped out the 3.5" drive bay yet?


Oh yeah....









Well I do have a CM 120M Seidon on the way for the CPU, going to mount that in the front fan position. Then mod another location between the 120M and the mobo. I have about 5 inches to deal with.


----------



## PcGamer1977

I had a coolerMaster 120 elite,nice little case but iam spoiled now with my Node 304 lol.True it costs like double or tripple then the 120 but its all quality from top to bottom.Id like to make a build like that guy with the green parvum or whatever its called,by any chance do you know how much something like that would cost to build?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> I had a coolerMaster 120 elite,nice little case but iam spoiled now with my Node 304 lol.True it costs like double or tripple then the 120 but its all quality from top to bottom.Id like to make a build like that guy with the green parvum or whatever its called,by any chance do you know how much something like that would cost to build?


This guy?


----------



## PcGamer1977

Yeah that guy,how much would it cost to do something like that?btw thats beyond insane how good that thing looks wow iam ashamed of my builds compared to this guy!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Yeah that guy,how much would it cost to do something like that?btw thats beyond insane how good that thing looks wow iam ashamed of my builds compared to this guy!


That is probably a easy $500 in WCing stuff alone. A little excessive IMO. You really don't need to cool the ram or the chipset.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Guys I lost my wireless connection on my Asus Z87I Deluxe and it won't install, any ideas?


So you can't connect to your network to download your drivers? I always use my phone and download the drivers, connect to USB and install that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Yeah that guy,how much would it cost to do something like that?btw thats beyond insane how good that thing looks wow iam ashamed of my builds compared to this guy!


Parvum cases aren't that unreasonably priced. But you're looking at probably close to $500+ for all those fittings/blocks.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Parvum is a website?where can i find that wc stuff?


----------



## BBEG

http://www.parvumsystems.com/

Per Justin, my custom Parvum case is finished in 6-10 days.









Now I just need to buy the extra radiator. I'm freakin' stoked.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Parvum cases aren't that unreasonably priced. But you're looking at probably close to $500+ for all those fittings/blocks.


they are reasonably priced however shipping to the states is $$$$


----------



## blooder11181

compaq presario 6000 pics
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1184964/compaq-presario-6000


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> compaq presario 6000 pics
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1184964/compaq-presario-6000


Now fill it up for the ultimate sleeper!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Now fill it up for the ultimate sleeper!


i dont no what hardware to use right now.
so many options

amd fx-6xx0/fx4xx0
amd am1
amd fm2


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i dont no what hardware to use right now.
> so many options
> 
> amd fx-6xx0/fx4xx0
> amd am1
> amd fm2


Or maybe get a decent processor from Intel?


----------



## jasjeet

Here's mine










Asrock Extreme4-M X79
i7 4960x
16gb Samsung Green
Ati 4850 temporary
Silverstone 450w temporary
Intel 250Gb SSD
Internal card reader
Silver Arrow SBE Extreme


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*


Overkilled systems in relative small case, good.


----------



## Ght10

Knock-Knock can I come in

My build,



- Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX
- Asus Z87I PROFESSIONAL Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini-ITX
- Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
- Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
- TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel
- Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s 2.5" x 2
- Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s 2.5" x 2
- Western Digital Scorpio Black 2.5" 500GB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s
- Noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler
- Noctua NF-S12A ULN Case Fan 120 mm x 2 under the gpu
- Noctua NF-A15 PWM side panel
- Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> Overkilled systems in relative small case, good.


Lol going to be used as a photoshop machine, hence the crappy GPU, although will be replaced with a Ati 5450 lol.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Will be joining soon (again)

Just waiting for my 780 and my PWM splitter and then it'll be ready.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or maybe get a decent processor from Intel?


pentium


----------



## stickg1

I recently picked up a brand new Caselabs S3. I've been piecing it together slowly but surely for the last month and half. I've been using a GTX 750 ti for a while but this coming week will be using a R9 280x. I've been meaning to clean up the cables but just haven't had a lot of time, I shortened some of them but need to do the rest so I can clean it all up. Anyway I snapped a few pics today and thought I would share.


----------



## Jimhans1

Stick, you had a 780 and your downgrading to a 280x, was it free??


----------



## stickg1

It was pretty cheap. I'm getting back into folding for TC, I revived my old team and found a cheap 280x to use to fill the AMD GPU slot.


----------



## noobee

Hey Ght10, nice clean build there! Want to put mine together?









Have you conducted any tests? Was curious what temps you get. Makes me want to consider the Milo 07.







I am undecided whether to go air or AIO.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Hey Ght10, nice clean build there! Want to put mine together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you conducted any tests? Was curious what temps you get. Makes me want to consider the Milo 07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am undecided whether to go air or AIO.


Thanks







anytime mate








I mainly use it for gaming but I've done some prime95 testing, I've applied a small o/c 4.126ghz. Temps are: gaming cpu 50-55c gpu 70-75c prime95 cpu 75-80c idle 28-32c also it's very quite. It sits under the TV so when you watch a DVD or on the desktop idling you can not hear it, when gaming the loudest noise is the gpu fans and they are only reach 50%


----------



## Sindre2104

So i decided to sleeve my rig and shorten the cables of my non-modular power supply








Here are some before and after pics









BEFORE





AFTER









Going to add some new photos once the sleeving is properly trained


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So i decided to sleeve my rig and shorten the cables of my non-modular power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some before and after pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to add some new photos once the sleeving is properly trained


Nice! Graet job! Do you plan on adding compression fittings to the CPU /Motherboard block also?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice! Graet job! Do you plan on adding compression fittings to the CPU /Motherboard block also?


Thanks








Yeah, my plan is to get a caselabs S3, a 4770K, another 240 rad, a modular PSU and compression fittings,
but thats quite expensive, so im saving up money


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my plan is to get a caselabs S3, a 4770K, another 240 rad, a modular PSU and compression fittings,
> but thats quite expensive, so im saving up money


Yes no joke! Our hobby burns through wallets like no tomorrow







. what CPU do you have in it now? I look forward to the evolution of your build.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes no joke! Our hobby burns through wallets like no tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . what CPU do you have in it now? I look forward to the evolution of your build.


Right now i have a i5 4670... regretting not buying the K version every day








But its also the only reason i actually can run 1467/1700 at 1.5V on my GPU and only a single 240 rad XD


----------



## Sindre2104

After having cable tied my cables for about 2 days to train them, i took them off today and it worked








They are staying just the way i want them too :rofl:
It's a sunny day here in Norway, (there arent too many of them) so i did a mini-shoot of the computer without cable ties in my backyard ^^
Here are the results









Cable ties, OFF


Sorry for the nikon thingy XD




EK <3


Removed the top mesh ^^


looks alot better without cable ties














playing around with the focus ^^


Last one


----------



## Dyaems

Everytime I look at the brand of the radiator, and the color of the tubing... I always thought of this:


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Everytime I look at the brand of the radiator, and the color of the tubing... I always thought of this:


Hahaha








Haven't you heard? Colgate mouthwash is the new best thing to put in your loop


----------



## Dyaems

It even _cools_ your system with a fresh, minty scent! It also kills 99% of bacteria inside the radiator!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> It even _cools_ your system with a fresh, minty scent! It also kills 99% of bacteria inside the radiator!


Who needs a kill coil anyways.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> It even _cools_ your system with a fresh, minty scent! It also kills 99% of bacteria inside the radiator!


Do they have it in UV red?
thats the color ill be using in my next build ^^


----------



## SonDa5

Asus Impact VI supports Devils Canyon.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_IMPACT/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5
Newegg


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any newer ITX boards with M.2 or 6 Gbps mSATA? I'm tired of seeing ugly cable spaghetti to support an SSD in the legacy 2.5" form factor.


----------



## stickg1

Several of the Z97 have a M.2 slot. I'd recommend the ASRock Z97E-ITX


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any newer ITX boards with M.2 or 6 Gbps mSATA? I'm tired of seeing ugly cable spaghetti to support an SSD in the legacy 2.5" form factor.


Asus Z97I-Plus? Its on the back of the motherboard, which in my opinion is AWESOME, cause it wont have a space restriction(?)

Edit: STOP COMMENTING BEFORE ME









Also, the ASRock one does only support 2230/2242, while the Asus supports 2260/2280, AFAIK


----------



## stickg1

That's a nice board too! I've been looking at all of them really but can't decide if I want to upgrade or not. I have a Crucial M500 240GB mSATA that I'm pretty happy with and seeing as how all the boards are using M.2 now I would have to get a new SSD along with CPU and motherboard. So unless something comes out that makes my 3570K @ 4.7GHz feel slow, I'll try to ride out this platform out a little longer.


----------



## MiiX

3570K feels slow? How do you think me and my Phenom 1090T feel? We feel like we are in the stoneage!

There are so many things I want to get for my rig, but my wallet need a update...


----------



## stickg1

I said I don't feel the need to upgrade because nothing out yet makes my 3570K feel slow, at least for my uses.

I was just looking at specs for both those boards and then noticed this SATA Express connector so I've been reading up on that. Now I definitely can't make a move until I see what develops out of that.


----------



## MiiX

Aha, didnt see the "unless something comes out".

I should stop browsing forums while sleepy...


----------



## bluedevil

Been a awhile since I last posted.







I will leave this here. Again I don't feel I need to upgrade my 3470, as it runs cool, quiet and fast under a AIO.


----------



## joeh4384

It is fun to make small form power houses. Here is my node.

https://www.pcpartpicker.com/b/psRBD3


----------



## Dyaems

Aha, Corsair Graphite 380T so cute


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







err..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eqwoody

Ugh, Corsair what are you doing?


----------



## stickg1

I think it's kind of cool. I wouldn't buy one, but it's not terrible.


----------



## keikei

Hey Guys,

i'm looking into getting a micro board and this seems like an appropriate one. The only potential issue is the 2nd pci slot. Will it fit a 2nd card? Does anyone have experience with this card having SLI/X-fire? Thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128548


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Aha, Corsair Graphite 380T so cute
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not a fan of this design, judging from this thread people seem to like it. I guess its appeal is the space age corners and handle *shrugs*

Nevertheless I look forward to some of the builds people can do with this.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> i'm looking into getting a micro board and this seems like an appropriate one. The only potential issue is the 2nd pci slot. Will it fit a 2nd card? Does anyone have experience with this card having SLI/X-fire? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128548


I don't recommend SLI on a board like that. The 2nd slot is only x4. With all the money you spend on two GPUs, you ought to spend a few more bucks on a motherboard that will give you a few more PCIe lanes. I don't see any in stock on Newegg, you might have to eBay it.


----------



## keikei

^Thanks for the advise. I guess i need to look for another board.


----------



## keikei

OK, i found this board. The 2nd pci slot is 8x. Any good?

http://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3-Intel-Micro-Motherboard/dp/B005484N9W/ref=sr_1_63?ie=UTF8&qid=1401768585&sr=8-63&keywords=socket+1155+micro+atx+motherboard


----------



## Allanitomwesh

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128498
get this instead


----------



## Dyaems

that case is too big though, for itx that is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'm not a fan of this design, judging from this thread people seem to like it. I guess its appeal is the space age corners and handle *shrugs*
> 
> Nevertheless I look forward to some of the builds people can do with this.


not really fond of it either. i like the Air 240D better. i just find it cute despite the robot/futuristic look which i despise


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128498
> get this instead


His probably asking for Micro ATX boards, not ATX


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> His probably asking for Micro ATX boards, not ATX


in that case this would be best i think ^^
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132136&cm_re=asus_gene-_-13-132-136-_-Product


----------



## FrancisJF

That is one sexy micro atx board. I would replace my z77 micro atx for that







but no funds


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> i'm looking into getting a micro board and this seems like an appropriate one. The only potential issue is the 2nd pci slot. Will it fit a 2nd card? Does anyone have experience with this card having SLI/X-fire? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128548


I'm not 100% sure, but I think all non-Z chipset boards can't split the PCIe lanes of the CPU. In the board you show, that last PCIe slot runs off the PCH lanes, which is something you want to avoid.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Thanks for the advise. I guess i need to look for another board.


Well everyone else seems to be failing. You need a mATX socket 1155 board with x8/x8. Here are a few of them, finding a place that sells them still is up to you!

Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4168#ov

Maximus V Gene
http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/

ASRock Z77 Exteme4-M
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4-M/?cat=Specifications

Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4370#ov

And I'm sure there are a few others.


----------



## keikei

^Appreciate the help everyone. I'm at work right now, so i cant full go through all the mobos yet. I'll let everyone know what i chose. I'm looking to downsize my current full tower. The micro setup seems to be the perfect setup. Heres the potential case(s). Can i do better, ie, smaller? The bottom one is smaller, but has a slight psu mounting defect where it will weight down bracket. Not a big issue for me just as long as it doesnt snap off! I need to see the review again....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112300



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112378


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone SG09/10 is the smallest mATX case if size is the concern.


----------



## xioros

Something tells me I belong here... 

Work in progress


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Something tells me I belong here...


The first post of this thread explains the intention of this club: the emphasis is on small rigs. You've done nice work on modding your case, but it's huge


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This thread is for a congregation of members that pack high-end hardware into tiny mATX or Mini-ITX cases without compromise. The emphasis is on small cases. Feel free to post pictures or just discuss SFF cases in general.
> 
> 9/2012 Update:
> 
> Many, many pages of bickering have arisen due to my flexible definition of "beastly" and "SFF".
> 
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and no cases with more than 4 expansion slots regardless of the board inside.
> 
> However, this thread has grown into a much larger discussion about SFF, and has grown beyond these original guidelines. As such, *any mATX or smaller system* is fair game, including the Prodigy. Hating the Prodigy is fine, but doing so in this thread is not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Something tells me I belong here...
> 
> 
> 
> The first post of this thread explains the intention of this club: the emphasis is on small rigs. You've done nice work on modding your case, but it's huge
Click to expand...

I saw, I quoted and I conquered!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hah! I think WiSK is thinking of the 4-slot rule. You need to add more video cards pronto!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hah! I think WiSK is thinking of the 4-slot rule. You need to add more video cards pronto!


Not only the 4-slot rule, but also that it's two 350Ds stuck together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> I will doing some (heavy) modding on my precious 350D. Due to the mod, it will nearly be a 750D in size.
> ... I used a second 350D to make the pedestal.


But to paraphrase Vipz: once you get past 30 liters, what's another 30 anyway?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

really took the S out of SFF


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone SG09/10 is the smallest mATX case if size is the concern.


not really, the SG03/04 is a tad smaller


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Can't buy those anymore though.


----------



## rockblunts

Not sure if small enough or beastly enough...
Lian li v355b
8320 @ 4.5ghz
7870 w/modded heatsink @ 1150/1300
8gb @ 1866
Asus M5A78L-m/usb3
4tb western green
256gb Samsung ssd
Be quiet 850 modular PSU
Corsair h80
To the guy on the last page who was considering this case - don't get me wrong its a lovely looking thing, but its taken me the best part of a year to solve my airflow issues. And the height of the PSU is important to take into account- be quiet PSUs are short, and are one of the few which will let you put a full height graphics card in there. In addition to this you'll want to cut some kind of vent by the GPU,or you'll probably see some heat issues depending on your setup. The psu weight/case bending is an issue, but when the side is on the pegs support the weight. nonetheless im probably going to bracket it at some point.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockblunts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Not sure if small enough or beastly enough...


While that's a larger case, you've done a great job of packing it full! Empty space inside a case just means you used a case that was too big!


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> While that's a larger case, you've done a great job of packing it full! Empty space inside a case just means you used a case that was too big!


Packing it full with loads of cables not doing air flow any good


----------



## rockblunts

Thanks, and although the cables look messy they're actually carefully positioned between the two front fans,so they don't interrupt the airflow. My GPU idles in the mid 20's, and my CPU in the mid teens, compared to the 50 odd the entire system idled at before my fettling. Unfortunately the case has no options for cable management,so that's the best I could do. I'm open to ideas for further work if you have cable tidying ideas.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockblunts*
> 
> Thanks, and although the cables look messy they're actually carefully positioned between the two front fans,so they don't interrupt the airflow. My GPU idles in the mid 20's, and my CPU in the mid teens, compared to the 50 odd the entire system idled at before my fettling. Unfortunately the case has no options for cable management,so that's the best I could do. I'm open to ideas for further work if you have cable tidying ideas.


Braiding the cables yourself would improve it greatly!


----------



## stickg1

Yeah because braiding would shorten and/or tighten them up, my suggestion for a tiny case and a regular ATX PSU is to shorten the cables by clipping them off and crimping on a new connector at a more appropriate length. While your at it you can put some sleeving on the wires.


----------



## rockblunts

Cheers guys, thats a good idea. Braiding had crossed my mind, shortening for some reason hadn't though. Any recomendations for braiding supplies?


----------



## stickg1

I would look for a molex pin extractor (make sure you get the MOLEX and the ATX), and for shortening you would want a pair of snips, some strippers, and a crimper.

You can find a lot of the tools here:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_143_272

I've used the crimper it's not bad, oh yeah, for crimping you need the replacement pins as well.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_174&products_id=1418


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockblunts*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if small enough or beastly enough...
> Lian li v355b
> 8320 @ 4.5ghz
> 7870 w/modded heatsink @ 1150/1300
> 8gb @ 1866
> Asus M5A78L-m/usb3
> 4tb western green
> 256gb Samsung ssd
> Be quiet 850 modular PSU
> Corsair h80
> 
> 
> To the guy on the last page who was considering this case - don't get me wrong its a lovely looking thing, but its taken me the best part of a year to solve my airflow issues. *And the height of the PSU is important to take into account- be quiet PSUs are short, and are one of the few which will let you put a full height graphics card in there. In addition to this you'll want to cut some kind of vent by the GPU,or you'll probably see some heat issues depending on your setup.* The psu weight/case bending is an issue, but when the side is on the pegs support the weight. nonetheless im probably going to bracket it at some point.


Thanks for the tips about the vent and psu choice. How did you create the vent near the gpu? I'm not handy in any way, but give me some direction and tools and i'll figure it out. What were you're temps before/after the vent?


----------



## rockblunts

I used a drill and some tin snips- the aluminium is hard on the anodised surface, but once you get into it it's surprsingly soft. I guess a dremel or grinder of some sort would give neater results, but I din't have access to either. The hole i created was (unsurprsingly) messy, but i bought some cheap 120mm vent panels from amazon and screwed them over the top, so the edges are covered and it all looks fairly ship shape. Temps have changed dramatically, when i first put the pieces together with no mods my idling temps were 50-60 degrees, the vent means my 7870 runs 27 at idle, and maxes out in the high 50's when pushed for long periods of time. I'd recomend venting both sides, and reversing the air flow so intake is at the sides/back, and hot air is pushed out the front. To be honest i wouldn't recommend this case without some kind of AIO or watercooling, especially if you're planning on using an fx or other chip that tends to run hot.


----------



## armourcore9brker

You can also just use a 120mm hole saw and a drill. Although at larger sizes, it might be harder to find a hole saw on a 3/8" drive.

On another note, Single-slot GTX 750 Ti!


















Still waiting to see the rest of the Maxwell lineup to see how much performance I can get on a laptop brick.


----------



## Dark

A 7990 Bitfenix Prodigy build I did last year....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Single slot, sweet! Is it half height?


----------



## stickg1

Naw it's full height. Their half height is two slot.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dammit,ah well,its better than dual slot NVIDIA are trying to hawk. Would've been ultimate htpc card at half height single slot. Pop it in a HTPC with a TV tuner and be golden.


----------



## Dyaems

dang, i'm almost digging that single slot 750ti, if only the shroud is not longer than the pcb...


----------



## carolkarine

Hey there guys! here's my g10'ed 7970 prodigy build. I've got a 3570K on a P8Z77-I Deluxe @ 4.2 ghz. I know I'm not terribly aggressive with my CPU overclocks, but my GPU is stable at 1250mhz









The cable management is kinda ****, but that's due to a non-modular PSU, 3 drives, awkward positioning of the sata connectors behind the ram and the 7970. Also, the fan connections for the two AIOs in there don't help.


----------



## TheReciever

Ive been wanting SLI single slots forever now. Seems like its not popular since the Fermi days


----------



## keikei

Hey Guys,

i think i shoulda asked this a lot early. What are some the top micro cases out there for sli/xfire setup?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> i think i shoulda asked this a lot early. What are some the top micro cases out there for sli/xfire setup?


Fractal Design Arc Mini R2
Corsair 350D
Upcoming Phantek Enthoo Mini XL

Expensive cases:
Caselabs S5 & SM5


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Fractal Design Arc Mini R2
> Corsair 350D
> Upcoming Phantek Enthoo Mini XL
> 
> Expensive cases:
> Caselabs S5 & SM5


How expensive?


----------



## FrancisJF

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s5-case/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm5-case/

configure them yourself could be $200-$450 without shipping. Could be more $$$ with shipping included...


----------



## keikei

^Cool. I'll check them out. Thank you. Considering I just sold my old 7970's, I have some monies to burn!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You can add InWin Dragon Slayer


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ive been enjoying my EVGA Hadron Air but seeing how Silverstone is closer to releasing the 600watt SFX PSU and the NCASE M1 V2 is up for preorder, ive decided to preorder the M1!


----------



## eddman91

I had good experience with the silverstone sg03, 3 x 3.5" HDD. atx power supply and 5.15" bay. Place some faster fans than its stock ones and its very cool on the gpu. about 5-6 degrees C lower than a ark mini R2 mini.even fitted a H50 cooler (tight fit mind). http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=244&area=en Tempted to cram my system back into due to Arc mini being almost as big as a midtower...


----------



## MPX309

CPU: Intel i5 2300 2.8 GHz | Cooler: Corsair H80i | RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance | GPU: Gigabyte Windforce R9 280x R.2 | Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene | PSU: EVGA SuperNova 750 G2
Storage: 840 250GB Samsung Evo SSD / 750GB WD Green / 1TB Seagate Barracuda | CASE: Define Mini | MONITOR: HP 2311x | KEYBOARD: Corsair K70 | MOUSE: Corsair M65


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Surprised you didn't get a corsair ssd,psu and case







Nice build


----------



## joeh4384

I think I am going to pick one of the silverstone PSUs for my node. I have a 500 watt Silverstone modular PSU but I would feel a tad more comfortable with 600 watt with the R9 290x.


----------



## Gereti

Allright, Lan/Travel PC is alive, here you get some pic's


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Allright, Lan/Travel PC is alive, here you get some pic's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job on actually using more than one slot of a mATX mobo! That means a lot.


----------



## arskemp

Can I join?

Case: SG06
CPU: i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX
Memory: Kingston Hyper X Fury Red (2 x 4GB)
HD1: Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB 2.5" SSD
HD2: Seagate Constellation.2 1TB
GPU: MSI GTX 770 2GB TF
PSU: ST45SF


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arskemp*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Case: SG06
> CPU: i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX
> Memory: Kingston Hyper X Fury Red (2 x 4GB)
> HD1: Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB 2.5" SSD
> HD2: Seagate Constellation.2 1TB
> GPU: MSI GTX 770 2GB TF
> PSU: ST45SF


...must...watercool...giant fans....not required.....going insane looking at giant gpu heatsink


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arskemp*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Case: SG06
> CPU: i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX
> Memory: Kingston Hyper X Fury Red (2 x 4GB)
> HD1: Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB 2.5" SSD
> HD2: Seagate Constellation.2 1TB
> GPU: MSI GTX 770 2GB TF
> PSU: ST45SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ...must...watercool...giant fans....not required.....going insane looking at giant gpu heatsink


Ha! You should check my build in an SG05 then haha.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys and girls.

I would like to share my progress on my modding project featuring the FT03. Here I have created brackets from aluminium u-channel which attaches the radiator to the back panel. The radiator is 400x200x85mm from Phobya.





And to fund this new project, I had to downgrade from my watercooled loop to a Noctua NH-D14, but upgraded from ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 with Core i5 2500k and Corsair Vengeance 1600mz 16GB to a Core i7 4770k, ASUS Z87 Gryphon and Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz 16GB. I also have the armor kit, but it will be installed when I move the system from the TJ08B-E to the FT03.




No build log here on OCN though as this is a sponsored build, and don't feel like paying the fee to post it here -_- But feel free to find me on Facebook









Best regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^that is a lot of rad for a FT03! You have the wildest ideas.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would like to share my progress on my modding project featuring the FT03.


Hey Justin, that is looking awesome. You have a build thread so I can watch?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ^that is a lot of rad for a FT03! You have the wildest ideas.










I try to stay fresh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey Justin, that is looking awesome. You have a build thread so I can watch?


Thanks man!! Sorry, not here on OCN mate







I don't like paying the fees







But it is on numerous other major forums, like Linus Tech Tips or Bit-Tech for example.

Best regards!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Just because I can, I took a few quick shots of Fractal Effect before I sell it off and would like to post them here


















/MA


----------



## Ashigi

*NOT MY BUILD. *original post from here: http://goo.gl/KjxhXg (you need google translate)
I just want to share his build because I like it 
I hope this build will inspired some people (and he success to inspired me)

Quote:


> intel sandybridge core i7 2600k
> mobo msi b75
> memory 8 gb ( 4x2 ) adata pc 12800
> vga galaxy gtx750 ti oc slim
> ssd 128 gb xpg sx 900 adata
> hdd seagate 4 tb
> dvdrw panasonic slot in
> case inwin wavy + 180 watt psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL LOAD WATTAGE WHEN PLAYING A GAME (TOMB RAIDER)


----------



## Dyaems

I kinda need an SFF-ish case that fits an mATX motherboard. I have an H81 motherboard so that is slimmer than the usual mATX boards. Any recommendations?

EDIT: forgot the budget, less than $100, lower the better since the parts inside are not expensive









EDIT2: might run a Fanless PSU inside as well


----------



## Dark

SFF-ish would be something like a Corsair 350D or Lian-Li PC-V360.

There's also the BitFenix Prodigy matx case.

I run a 350D, great case for what it offers and I like the ability to keep a slot between my graphics cards (if your board permits).


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How "ish" do you want it? The Silverstone PS09 is a nice low cost mATX if you have fans lying around.


----------



## Dark

Also check out the Silverstone SUGO matx line.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Fractal Design Core 1000 or the newer Core 1100.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Longer SG05!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-case/


----------



## keikei

Well, finally found the right case for me. Still need to order the board. Its slowly coming together.









http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v358/


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, finally found the right case for me. Still need to order the board. Its slowly coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v358/


Excellent choice!


----------



## Gereti

Hmg, i was planning to sell my i5 2500k+asus p8p67 mobo and try to buy one very cheap i7 2600 (price was on one finnish site, from used oem cpu 120€), then i was planning to get mitx/matx mobo, haven't sure yeat...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Excellent choice!


I looked at one of the caselabs products and found them to be outstanding, but too big for what i was looking for. The SG10 came in a very close second. The 2 factors that came on top was the aluminum build and the dual vented windows/fan options. However, the SG10 is definitely a potential future buy/recommendation.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, finally found the right case for me. Still need to order the board. Its slowly coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v358/


Interesting case. It's like Lian Li took some design cues from the M1 since being contracted for its construction and expanded it to fit more hard drives and a mATX motherboard.


----------



## Dyaems

Found a case for my little sister's (note: my backup) computer, an InWin Allure. The case will look nice in her girly room









Saw someone selling locally for $40 converted. Now if I could only make the price down to sub-$30... Since it still needs abit of cleaning and painting the internals, and maybe making a vent for the top PSU, removing the HDD cages, putting a 120mm fan hole infront if possible, the list goes on...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Dammit,ah well,its better than dual slot NVIDIA are trying to hawk. Would've been ultimate htpc card at half height single slot. Pop it in a HTPC with a TV tuner and be golden.


This is all I want.. Need a beasty card for my Lone Industries L1 that isnt a 7750...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah 7750 is badass,thought R7 250X would improve on it but it didn't.


----------



## Sindre2104

just finished upgrading my betphenix pordigy with new watercooling parts, here are some photos

















Havent take final photos yet, but will post them here when i have


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

Big update for my Silverstone FT03. The entire case and panels, screws, rad bracket and even the rad got a nice carbon black paintjob. No more silver screws or rivets.. Just pure stealth awesomeness! I also got the backpack rad installed. The rad itself weighs 1.9kg, and the brackets around 1kg, so that is some heavy weight which has some hardcore supports!










I have to say that I am loving this case









Best regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## keikei

^Great job on the paint.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SLEEK PAINT JOB


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Big update for my Silverstone FT03. The entire case and panels, screws, rad bracket and even the rad got a nice carbon black paintjob. No more silver screws or rivets.. Just pure stealth awesomeness! I also got the backpack rad installed. The rad itself weighs 1.9kg, and the brackets around 1kg, so that is some heavy weight which has some hardcore supports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I am loving this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Looking great!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> SLEEK PAINT JOB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Looking great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> SLEEK PAINT JOB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Great job on the paint.


Thank you everyone. Watching paint dry and then have to put on clear coat is such a boring process. But I am happy that I got it done, and even decided to paint the radiator too so it matched! I have a video walkthrough coming hopefully later today for those interested.

Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## kingchris

looking good there Justin!


----------



## keikei

Does anyone have experience with the LIAN LI PC-V358B? I'm ordering extra fans, but dont know what types of fans come with the stock case.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v358/


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> looking good there Justin!


Thank you Chris!!









Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the LIAN LI PC-V358B? I'm ordering extra fans, but dont know what types of fans come with the stock case.
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v358/


From photos on reviews they seem to be Jamicon KF1225S1LSBR.
From Jamicon part number list, it means it's a 120mm square, 25mm deep, sleeve bearing, 12V, low speed (1500rpm), with tachometer, no auto-restart, frame number B, RoHS compliant.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> From photos on reviews they seem to be Jamicon KF1225S1LSBR.
> From Jamicon part number list, it means it's a 120mm square, 25mm deep, sleeve bearing, 12V, low speed (1500rpm), with tachometer, no auto-restart, frame number B, RoHS compliant.










to know that makes you a


----------



## francisco9751

waiting for the new case

Cubitek mini cube


----------



## Dyaems

just put it inside the H80i box and make some vents on it


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> waiting for the new case
> 
> Cubitek mini cube


You'll love it. I just got rid of mine but it was a dream to mod.


----------



## Dyaems

I hope its beastly enough this time


----------



## jvill

^
yeah, its beastly enough!

Now I'm also gonna try and get a cryorig c1 for myself!


----------



## Robilar

Is there a MATX case that I can fit a push pull H220 in without modding?

I'd like to downsize my gaming rig but can't find anything that suits. The only switch to my sig would be going to an MATX board. No need for hard drive space (single SSD) but I do need optical drive and a slot for my fan controller.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I hope its beastly enough this time


I think I can speak for everyone when i say, we need more photos!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> *Is there a MATX case that I can fit a push pull H220 in without modding?*
> 
> I'd like to downsize my gaming rig but can't find anything that suits. The only switch to my sig would be going to an MATX board. No need for hard drive space (single SSD) but I do need optical drive and a slot for my fan controller.


*Silverstone PS07*





*Link:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1472421/watercooled-matx-build-4770k-gtx-780-expanded-h220-silverstone-ps07/0_50

*Cooler Master N200*


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is there a MATX case that I can fit a push pull H220 in without modding?
> 
> I'd like to downsize my gaming rig but can't find anything that suits. The only switch to my sig would be going to an MATX board. No need for hard drive space (single SSD) but I do need optical drive and a slot for my fan controller.


Fractal Arc Mini?


----------



## Sazexa

Hello everyone! I'll gladly be joining in soon; slowly piecing together an M-ITX build. The parts selection may seem a bit odd, but I'm going for aesthetic and performance; a combination. Anyways, here's the parts list!

Case: In Win 901
CPU: i7 4790K
Board: ASUS MAXIMUS VI Impact Z87
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x 8GB DDR3 1,600 MHz
SSD: [Deciding between an Intel 730 or Plextor M6S] 480GB
HDD's: 2x Seagate Barracuda 1TB
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 4GB
PSU: Corsair AX760
Cooler/fans: Noctua NH-L9i, 2x SilenX Effizio 12-09's [Red, one on CPU], SilenX Effizio 12-15 [Red]

I'll need to look into how/if I can update the Z87's BIOS for the Devil's Canyon CPU's without having a non-DC CPU in the board. I prefer the aesthetic of the M6I Z87 over the M7I Z97, and the differences between the boards are minimal. For the two drives, I'm trying to pick out whichever one will be the absolute most reliable. Both drives are newer and I'm having trouble finding information on this. I may eventually Watercool, but I need to measure and see if a wateeblock will actually fit into the case. Width issues. Also; I'd really like to, when a very viable GPU is released, upgrade to a good matching/aesthetic GPU that is 4K capable over HDMI [30Hz is fine, no games and my AVR only does 4K in 30Hz anyways. I was thinking maybe the XFX R7-240E "Core Edition" GPU; but I'd rather wait. I'm also going to do some custom cables.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I think I can speak for everyone when i say, we need more photos!


I only have a camera made of rock *looks at pic* and i cant shoot _photogenic_ photos, and I think that pic already covers 95% of it sadly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hello everyone! I'll gladly be joining in soon; slowly piecing together an M-ITX build. The parts selection may seem a bit odd, but I'm going for aesthetic and performance; a combination. Anyways, here's the parts list!
> 
> Case: In Win 901
> CPU: i7 4790K
> Board: ASUS MAXIMUS VI Impact Z87
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x 8GB DDR3 1,600 MHz
> SSD: [Deciding between an Intel 730 or Plextor M6S] 480GB
> HDD's: 2x Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> GPU: EVGA GTX 670 4GB
> PSU: Corsair AX760
> Cooler/fans: Noctua NH-L9i, 2x SilenX Effizio 12-09's [Red, one on CPU], SilenX Effizio 12-15 [Red]
> 
> I'll need to look into how/if I can update the Z87's BIOS for the Devil's Canyon CPU's without having a non-DC CPU in the board. I prefer the aesthetic of the M6I Z87 over the M7I Z97, and the differences between the boards are minimal. For the two drives, I'm trying to pick out whichever one will be the absolute most reliable. Both drives are newer and I'm having trouble finding information on this. I may eventually Watercool, but I need to measure and see if a wateeblock will actually fit into the case. Width issues. Also; I'd really like to, when a very viable GPU is released, upgrade to a good matching/aesthetic GPU that is 4K capable over HDMI [30Hz is fine, no games and my AVR only does 4K in 30Hz anyways. I was thinking maybe the XFX R7-240E "Core Edition" GPU; but I'd rather wait. I'm also going to do some custom cables.
> 
> What does everyone think?


If it is available in your country, get Cryorig C1 for low-profile cooler







L9i can only power 65w CPUs I think? And 4790K is still a Haswell, so it is still produces heat but of course less than vanilla Haswell.

HDD go for 2x WD Caviar Blue with EZEX model, the one with a single platter. In my experience with Seagate drives, although I only owned two 2TB drives from Seagate, one is DOA, and the other one has bad sectors after a few months where I only use it mainly for storage.

Is 780 Reference or Titan not aesthetically pleasing for you?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I only have a camera made of rock *looks at pic* and i cant shoot _photogenic_ photos, and I think that pic already covers 95% of it sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is available in your country, get Cryorig C1 for low-profile cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L9i can only power 65w CPUs I think? And 4790K is still a Haswell, so it is still produces heat but of course less than vanilla Haswell.
> 
> HDD go for 2x WD Caviar Blue with EZEX model, the one with a single platter. In my experience with Seagate drives, although I only owned two 2TB drives from Seagate, one is DOA, and the other one has bad sectors after a few months where I only use it mainly for storage.
> 
> Is 780 Reference or Titan not aesthetically pleasing for you?


I want the NH-L9i heatsink, and then it will leave my memory not covered also. I think having just the red fan visible will look excellent. Noctua recommends 65W; but seeing as the heatsink is better than Intel stock, it'll do fine. I swear by Seagate drives after I had two survive a house fire with no bad sectors/noises after three years. As I said, I'm not gaming so I don't need that much power. Just something to push 4K decently. And in an all red and black build, a GPU with bright green text will clash a bit.









EDIT: I considered the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 for a bit; but that would block memory slots with two fans.


----------



## Dyaems

My bad. I didn't read you're using Doms until I reread it again, they won't fit under the C1 anyway. You can also rotate C-type coolers 90Degrees upward so that the RAM is visible I think?

You can look for other low-profile coolers here as well. They have pics showing the ram too! Also notice that most of them are facing upwards which is what I supposed to mean about "rotating" them. M6I has CPU socket at the center, so there will be no way of hitting the graphics card.

In my experience L9i is not better than the stock heatsink in performance, only quieter







Different room temps produces different results though. It will probably serve your purpose if you run the 4790k on stock until you go with a custom loop maybe?

b-b-but your case is silver! reference coolers are silver too! and if you go with a custom loop in the future, you can get rid of that green light forever


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> My bad. I didn't read you're using Doms until I reread it again, they won't fit under the C1 anyway. You can also rotate C-type coolers 90Degrees upward so that the RAM is visible I think?
> 
> You can look for other low-profile coolers here as well. They have pics showing the ram too! Also notice that most of them are facing upwards which is what I supposed to mean about "rotating" them.
> 
> In my experience L9i is not better than the stock heatsink in performance, only quieter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different room temps produces different results though. It will probably serve your purpose if you run the 4790k on stock until you go with a custom loop maybe?
> 
> b-b-but your case is silver! reference coolers are silver too! and if you go with a custom loop in the future, you can get rid of that green light forever


Still, that's a lot lf money for a lot of unused GPU! All tables I've seen show the NH-L9i can handle even some OC, so, I think I'll stick with it.









I have considered Watercooling somewhere down the line, because the EK blocks for the M6I are fantastic.

Until/if I over clock, a stock 4.0GHz will be plentiful.

The only things I'm really not settled on is if I want a 12.7mm drive, which of those two SSD's, and what GPU I should upgrade to in the future.


----------



## Dyaems

I tested the L9i before using a 4770k, and it reached 100C at 39 all cores with HT at full load using XTU which does not use AVX instructions I think? also 100C when playing Crysis 3







your room/ambient temps in your area are prolly alot lower so it should be OK.

And don't forget to undervolt!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I tested the L9i before using a 4770k, and it reached 100C at 39 all cores with HT at full load using XTU which does not use AVX instructions I think? also 100C when playing Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your room/ambient temps in your area are prolly alot lower so it should be OK.
> 
> And don't forget to undervolt!


My room ambient is usually 65-70°F, not sure the exact conversion to C. I forgot to mention I plan on turning off the turbo-boost!

I've found that using the full power CPU is usually more sensible over the S series. Those are only 65W, because they self-throttle.


----------



## Dyaems

those ambient temps are cold! I'm guessing it is around 18-20 degrees in Celcius. you should not have any problems with the L9i with that kind of temps. disabling HT (if you're not using it at all) also reduces the temps for about 5-10C. although you can buy a 4670k instead if youre not using HT in any way at all to save costs by a bit.

I also bought a 4770k even though I don't OC it like mad. So that when the time comes, I do not need to bother buying another processor (and selling the current one) if I will switch to a custom loop









I have a badly binned 4770k though


----------



## fleetfeather

buying an L9i for a 4790k is not an intelligent use of money. you either under-prioritised effective cooling, or over-paid for your cpu.


----------



## Sazexa

Realistically, I only want the 4790k for that 4.0GHz.

I've been considering the non-K 3.5 GHz i5 Haswell.


----------



## Dyaems

What about 4690 non-k? Although it only goes 3.9ghz max... 100mhz short of what you want! Its cheaper though...


----------



## Sazexa

I mean, I only want an i7 because I've had like 3 i5's, but never an i7.

The most intensive thing I'll be doing some higher end photo editing, video editing, and some CAD/3D work.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I mean, I only want an i7 because I've had like 3 i5's, but never an i7.
> 
> The most intensive thing I'll be doing some higher end photo editing, video editing, and some CAD/3D work.


They got good deals now on 4770K. Why not try that? Can overclock easy to 4.0. Got one at microcenter for about 250.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> They got good deals now on 4770K. Why not try that? Can overclock easy to 4.0. Got one at microcenter for about 250.


He wont be holding 4.0ghz with a L9i. Certainly not when video editing in Premier or Vegas (almost exclusively CPU bound)


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> He wont be holding 4.0ghz with a L9i. Certainly not when video editing in Premier or Vegas (almost exclusively CPU bound)


I'm running 4.0 Ghz on stock heatsink and my temps are great.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> I'm running 4.0 Ghz on stock heatsink and my temps are great.


Through how many loops of x264 encoding? And at what temp?


----------



## Sazexa

The video editing isn't do pro-grade, it's more so the photo work.

After really giving it some thought I think I'm just going to go with an i5 4590S (3.0GHz 65W). I really don't need all that CPU power (or heat) thrown off from the i7. And I really really like this little Noctua heatsink. So, I'll stick with that. I don't think the 4590S is a Devil's Canyon CPU, also, right? So I shouldn't even need a BIOS update...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> The video editing isn't do pro-grade, it's more so the photo work.
> 
> After really giving it some thought I think I'm just going to go with an i5 4590S (3.0GHz 65W). I really don't need all that CPU power (or heat) thrown off from the i7. And I really really like this little Noctua heatsink. So, I'll stick with that. I don't think the 4590S is a Devil's Canyon CPU, also, right? So I shouldn't even need a BIOS update...


oh right, I thought you meant high-end "everything" lol. my mistake


----------



## Sazexa

No it's my fault for not clarifying!

The video editing is really just uhh... Maybe some product reviews or, game footage. Recorded from pleb-tier console. But the extent of my PC gaming is like... PSO:II/Sims/nothing crazy graphically intensive. I like laid back games on PC.

The memory is still okay at 16GB, most I ever used in Photoshop/Lightroom combined was like 10.5GB so. I'll keep the Dom. Plat's.

I think the Intel SSD is probably more reliable overall than the Plextor M6S, but I want the M6S simply because the Intel will be "upside down" in my case. And I'm too "OCD" for that.


----------



## francisco9751

case arrived,but i can mount my TD03 with this PSU


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> 
> 
> case arrived,but i can mount my TD03 with this PSU


Nice case! How adept are you at modding with a dremel? Looks like the top would be perfect for a 240 MM Radiator!


----------



## Gereti

hmm, now i have to ask for you guy's, was plannin to buy (atleast) matx 1155 mobo, and change from atx to matx case, but what case,? i have already silverstone sugo sg02 but that cooling option's are awful becose you can't add AIO allmost anywhere, or put "good" cpu cooler what would able to oc cpu (i have one spare BeQuiet shadow rock topflow)

case would need fitt atleast:

-HD6990 with accelero 6990 (3 slot card)
-750W Super flower golden green pro *non modular*
-BeQuiet shadowrock topflor or h80i+1x120mm fan
-matx mobo
-2x3.5" HDD
-Wouldn't be much bigger than sugo sg02
-Cheap

Or then, somekind idea's to fitt h80i to my sugo sg02...

Help...?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> He wont be holding 4.0ghz with a L9i. Certainly not when video editing in Premier or Vegas (almost exclusively CPU bound)


I'm running an Noctua L9i on one of my media PC's as well. 3570k running at 4ghz. I use it for Handbrake and MakeMKV (usually at the same time). Temps are fine, high 50's under 100% sustained load.

Mind you I changed the stock 92mm fan for something bit more robust.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm running an Noctua L9i on one of my media PC's as well. 3570k running at 4ghz. I use it for Handbrake and MakeMKV (usually at the same time). Temps are fine, high 50's under 100% sustained load.
> 
> Mind you I changed the stock 92mm fan for something bit more robust.


I have plans to replace the fan with one that has around 5 more CFM, won't make a huge difference. More of an aesthetic thing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm running an Noctua L9i on one of my media PC's as well. 3570k running at 4ghz. I use it for Handbrake and MakeMKV (usually at the same time). Temps are fine, high 50's under 100% sustained load.
> 
> Mind you I changed the stock 92mm fan for something bit more robust.


Erm, you're comparing a 3570k to a 4770k


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice case! How adept are you at modding with a dremel? Looks like the top would be perfect for a 240 MM Radiator!


thanks








i haven't dremel and I'm not very handy with cutting 









i prove BF4 and the cpu, with intel cooler, reach 99°








so for now i am using the case so





waiting for the Silverstone SFX-L 500W


----------



## Sindre2104

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't dremel and I'm not very handy with cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prove BF4 and the cpu, with intel cooler, reach 99°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so for now i am using the case so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the Silverstone SFX-L 500W






I would be more than happy to take that AX760 off your hands for a reasonable price


----------



## shanker

Here's mine. I'm waiting for the next round of cards to come out. I game at 1440P and I wont upgrade until I can get 1440P @ 60 fps maxed then I'll add a card with a block for fun!


----------



## ElCidMX

Another update for my Microwave
















Saludos


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElCidMX*
> 
> Another update for my Microwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Looks awesome! Reminds me of my build in an SG05


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look who just showed up
Silverstone Grandia GD09
Newegg


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Morning







All,

I noticed a few users mention likely using CaseLabs with future builds, so thought I'd share mine within this little club. I'm not sure if I qualify as "beastly", but I'll give it a show nonetheless lol.

Build log Fidelity w. CaseLabs S3 Gunmetal




Still a bunch more left to do, from sleeving, shortening a few more wires, and other aesthetic related items. Hopefully I find some time in the upcoming weeks!

Benjamin


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Technically the caselabs doesn't qualify being it has 5 expansion slots and is far from small form factor,but you are welcome to share on the grounds of beastly. If theres empty space you are doing it wrong


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Technically the caselabs doesn't qualify being it has 5 expansion slots and is far from small form factor,but you are welcome to share on the grounds of beastly. If theres empty space you are doing it wrong


Haha yea







right on. On the grounds "small form factor", I figured the Asus ROG Impact VI was enough haha... but I'll go with beastly as my primary qualifier!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

To qualify for SFF isn't motherboard size but rather volume. There's a handy list of cases under 20 Liters in the SFF Club. Some of them are mATX for effect. I believe if you built a full rig in just the pedestal,you'd qualify


----------



## Sazexa

I really like ASUS' new GTX 780 STRIX GPU.

If I can find one <$500 I might upgrade to that GPU.

I'm still trying to decide on a CPU. I was thinking maybe the Intel i7-4770 (3.1 GHz, 65W) or maybe the i7-4790S (3.2GHz, 65W, $5 more [and maybe a Devil's Canyon chip...?])

I may get that silly little 4.0GHz i7 just for the hell of it, provided I run into extra funds. I'd probably ditch my Noctua cooler but maybe pick up a Corsair H80i. I'm just a bit reluctant to do this because then my build would be like... ¼ Corsair. Memory, PSU, and cooler. Which Corsair is a great brand and all, but I try to keep component diversity. We'll see. But mostly likely I'll get either of the 65W i7's.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The i7 4790S is a looking like a good low power chip.


----------



## blooder11181

my sig rig
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1202148/compaq-evo-d510-sff


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The i7 4790S is a looking like a good low power chip.


I was thinking the same thing. Especially if I plan on upgrading to a STRIX GPU. Trying to keep relatively low-heat/fan RPM's/noise.

Is the 4790S a Devil's Canyon chip or a regular Haswell? I'll have to update my BIOS if it is a DC chip.


----------



## joeh4384

Here is my node build. The R9 290x is not the best GPU choice for SFF. It runs a little bit hot and loud upper 80s-low 90s stressed.


----------



## Slobergoof

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, Can I join the club???


----------



## Dyaems

what subwoofer are you using?


----------



## ElCidMX

LOL


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Especially if I plan on upgrading to a STRIX GPU. Trying to keep relatively low-heat/fan RPM's/noise.
> 
> Is the 4790S a Devil's Canyon chip or a regular Haswell? I'll have to update my BIOS if it is a DC chip.


No it is not DC but it is Haswell Refresh,so you'll still need a bios update with Z/H87


----------



## wanako

So I'm finally downsizing my main rig:
Onyx III Mini - Wanako Works 01X - The Rebirth


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> No it is not DC but it is Haswell Refresh,so you'll still need a bios update with Z/H87


I'll just opt for the i7-4770S then. Don't wanna hassle with a BIOS update.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

How does a 7990 OC'd and 3770k fair in terms of beastly?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> How does a 7990 OC'd and 3770k fair in terms of beastly?


I would say pretty beast, got pics?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I would say pretty beast, got pics?


Yep



Work log is in the sig.


----------



## francisco9751

i change another time my case













waiting for a new GPU,maybe a GTX 780


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Jonsbo U3? It's sleek.


----------



## hrockh

loving it the Node 304 build a couple of posts ago.
what kind of power supply did you choose that fits with a long GPU?
to all the others Node 304 users, what power supply do you use?
is it possible to fit a 650W+ fully modular power supply and use a long GPU? which power supply does that?
thanks


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Jonsbo U3? It's sleek.


yes







in europe is cooltek U3


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> loving it the Node 304 build a couple of posts ago.
> what kind of power supply did you choose that fits with a long GPU?
> to all the others Node 304 users, what power supply do you use?
> is it possible to fit a 650W+ fully modular power supply and use a long GPU? which power supply does that?
> thanks


Strider Gold 650W with PP05E flexible short cables. 140mm deep only.


----------



## Robilar

I'd love to go Mini ITX for my gaming rig but will not give up my awesome sound card.

Trying to decide on Micro ATX cases but having trouble deciding.

Any recommendations?

Here is what would be in it:

Intel 4790k
Asus Gryphon MATX
MSI 780Ti Gamer
Samsung 240GB SSD
Creative Titanium HD Sound card
2x8GB G,Skill 2400hz RAM
Antec HCG-850w power supply (seasonic internals) Modular
Corsair H80i

A dvd drive is optional, if necessary I can grab an external drive as most of my games and programs are on DVD's.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Strider Gold 650W with PP05E flexible short cables. 140mm deep only.


Im using this:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=447&area=en

the modular cables are right at the bottom of the PSU when mounted correctly in the Node 304 - gives you plenty og wiggle room with long GPU's (i have an XFX 290DD in there, which is pretty goddamn long. im using the PP05 cables, and with a bit of pre-bending youll have no probs getting them out of the way of the GPU, however with the flat cable set youll be golden


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd love to go Mini ITX for my gaming rig but will not give up my awesome sound card.
> 
> Trying to decide on Micro ATX cases but having trouble deciding.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Here is what would be in it:
> 
> Intel 4790k
> Asus Gryphon MATX
> MSI 780Ti Gamer
> Samsung 240GB SSD
> Creative Titanium HD Sound card
> 2x8GB G,Skill 2400hz RAM
> Antec HCG-850w power supply (seasonic internals) Modular
> Corsair H80i
> 
> A dvd drive is optional, if necessary I can grab an external drive as most of my games and programs are on DVD's.


http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=291&area=en

check out this, should fit the bill i think, however suss out the the owners club - theyll be able to put you straight on compatibility issues
http://www.overclock.net/t/1174563/official-silverstone-ft03-ft03-mini-owners-club


----------



## Sazexa

Slowly piecing her together!

I know, not much too look at yet. Just posting the case itself more or less! The motherboard [ASUS Maximus VI Impact Z87] should be in within a few days, and I'll have pictures available then! After that, I'll only need to order my memory, CPU, and drives. Debating on whether I want to go with a nice little heatsink and fan combo, or pony out the money for a Corsair H65. I'm leaning away from the A-I-O cooler because of reliability by comparison to a heatsink/fan, and also because I don't want to have too many components from one manufacturer. Anyways, more to come!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Im using this:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=447&area=en
> 
> the modular cables are right at the bottom of the PSU when mounted correctly in the Node 304 - gives you plenty og wiggle room with long GPU's (i have an XFX 290DD in there, which is pretty goddamn long. im using the PP05 cables, and with a bit of pre-bending youll have no probs getting them out of the way of the GPU, however with the flat cable set youll be golden


The gold S 750/850W are 150mm







10mm longer. Still epic for short fully modular psus at that wattage. Winner of course is the 1000W strider plus silver, at 160mm its super shallow for the wattage. I think the 650W is a good balance


----------



## eqwoody

Nm.


----------



## Slobergoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The gold S 750/850W are 150mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10mm longer. Still epic for short fully modular psus at that wattage. Winner of course is the 1000W strider plus silver, at 160mm its super shallow for the wattage. I think the 650W is a good balance


Yeah, with Haswell and today's GPUs, there's no need to buy a 1000W PSU much less a 750W PSU. 500-650W is more than enough for SFF systems. Until you go ape **** with Quad SLI with an OC'ed CPU would you ever need 1000W of horsepower.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The almighty QuadFire 2x Radeon 295x2 makes 1300W PSU's tap out







Just so happens you can fit that in an mATX case,which generally support upto 180mm PSUs. Makes it a tough call eh? Strider Gold S 1500W to the rescue! Haha,imagine dropping 5K dinero on a mATX rig







There is always a usage scenario


----------



## Slobergoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The almighty QuadFire 2x Radeon 295x2 makes 1300W PSU's tap out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so happens you can fit that in an mATX case,which generally support upto 180mm PSUs. Makes it a tough call eh? Strider Gold S 1500W to the rescue! Haha,imagine dropping 5K dinero on a mATX rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a usage scenario


Damn!, they're already making a dual GPU 290X????












Guess you'll really really need 1500 Watts lol. and a fridge to put it in.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haha nice pic. A gpu is telling you something if it comes stock factory liquid cooled. . .


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobergoof*
> 
> Damn!, they're already making a dual GPU 290X????


----------



## Slobergoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*


----------



## rRansom

Reminds me of this picture.


----------



## Dyaems

rofl







its like an e-peen competition, but not


----------



## Allanitomwesh

my card is longer than yours


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobergoof*


That's obviously fake, it it was really that many Hawaii cores it would have like 20 8-pins on it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oh no,it would have 2 24pin connectors


----------



## jasjeet




----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's CLEAN!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Also, page 100!

Such a cool milestone for this thread!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a similar setup, except my GTX 770 is now watercooled using Heatkiller 680 block.



What tubing is that? I plan on upgrading my tubing soon and need a suitable replacement--it looks like yours does well with bends.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*


Dayum.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup, except my GTX 770 is now watercooled using Heatkiller 680 block.
> 
> 
> 
> What tubing is that? I plan on upgrading my tubing soon and need a suitable replacement--it looks like yours does well with bends.
Click to expand...

Looks like Norprene to me. Great stuff, I advise it. I believe its a rubber based tube so no plasticizer if you care about that.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Also, page 100!
> 
> Such a cool milestone for this thread!


Congrats Dyson! It's been a fun ride.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Congrats Dyson! It's been a fun ride.


I've loved every bit of it so far. I was a SFF enthusiast long before this thread, but even I have seen so much more than I ever thought was possible. The skill and creativity of the users here boggles my mind.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Well this is mine so far. Had to modify the case to get the radiator in the top, I will start a thread with more pictures. The filter cover won't fit anymore but maybe I'll pick up a radiator cover sometime.


----------



## Robilar

I'm actually looking at the same case. Question, would you be able to fit an H80i in the front top 120 slot without banging into the video card? I don't think a push pull 120 rad would fit in the rear exhaust as it would bang into the block. I also have a sound card that would go in but it is much shorter than the video card.

Thanks


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm actually looking at the same case. Question, would you be able to fit an H80i in the front top 120 slot without banging into the video card? I don't think a push pull 120 rad would fit in the rear exhaust as it would bang into the block. I also have a sound card that would go in but it is much shorter than the video card.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think one would fit there as the PSU sits on the the bottom front. You could always have the radiator/fan on the outside of the case if you want to put one on the back side. It will accommodate either a 120mm or 140mm rad/fan. A 240mm rad won't fit on the bottom either as I tried to get the h100i radiator down there but it was too long with the PSU in the way. It's an awesome mATX case if you're into the whole minimalist kinda look.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> I don't think one would fit there as the PSU sits on the the bottom front. You could always have the radiator/fan on the outside of the case if you want to put one on the back side. It will accommodate either a 120mm or 140mm rad/fan. A 240mm rad won't fit on the bottom either as I tried to get the h100i radiator down there but it was too long with the PSU in the way. It's an awesome mATX case if you're into the whole minimalist kinda look.


I meant mounted to the top fan mount not the front. It looks like there is plenty of space in your pic.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/dfdfb_zps3147c7ed.jpg.html


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello guys and girls!

I would like to present my air cooled SilverStone Fortress FT03. This build is still a WIP as I will be water cooling the entire build, and creating custom length cables for motherboard and GPU(s) over the coming weeks.

PC specifications at the moment are as follows:
Intel Core i7 4770k CPU
ASUS Gryphon Z87 + armor kit Motherboarb
Samsung 840Pro 512GB SSD
ASUS GTX780 3GB GPU
Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler
Corsair AX850 PSU
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2133mhz RAM
SilverStone Fortress FT03

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-38-2_zps537e328a.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-40-2_zpscc16caac.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-41-2_zps794b0363.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-43-2_zps447c7412.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-46-2_zpsc9cf9f16.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-48-2_zps960386a3.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-50-2_zpsb895ddd8.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-53-2_zpsf66cc95a.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-54-2_zps483759ba.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-55-2_zpsc52fa368.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-60-2_zpsd361c6dc.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-61-2_zps52ac7c27.jpg.html

There is no build log here on OCN unfortunately, but I will post in this thread as the updates pop up for those interested. Thanks for looking!

With kind regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Wow, that's CLEAN!


Thanks! Took a lot of prep, my fist watercooled build =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> I have a similar setup, except my GTX 770 is now watercooled using Heatkiller 680 block.
> 
> What tubing is that? I plan on upgrading my tubing soon and need a suitable replacement--it looks like yours does well with bends.


Thats good to know, i might WC my GPU some time down the line. The tubing is whatever comes with the EK L120 kit (EK-TUBE ZMT Matte Black 16/10mm (2 meters)). Its really good with bends, i was super worried about the top bend but its fine, no kinks, i tested a bit of tubing and made a really tight 360* bend with about a 1.5" inner diameter no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dayum.


Thanks!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello guys and girls!
> 
> I would like to present my air cooled SilverStone Fortress FT03. This build is still a WIP as I will be water cooling the entire build, and creating custom length cables for motherboard and GPU(s) over the coming weeks.
> 
> PC specifications at the moment are as follows:
> Intel Core i7 4770k CPU
> ASUS Gryphon Z87 + armor kit Motherboarb
> Samsung 840Pro 512GB SSD
> ASUS GTX780 3GB GPU
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2133mhz RAM
> SilverStone Fortress FT03
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-38-2_zps537e328a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-40-2_zpscc16caac.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-41-2_zps794b0363.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-43-2_zps447c7412.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-46-2_zpsc9cf9f16.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-48-2_zps960386a3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-50-2_zpsb895ddd8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-53-2_zpsf66cc95a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-54-2_zps483759ba.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-55-2_zpsc52fa368.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-60-2_zpsd361c6dc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-61-2_zps52ac7c27.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> There is no build log here on OCN unfortunately, but I will post in this thread as the updates pop up for those interested. Thanks for looking!
> 
> With kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Sweet baby Jesus!


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello guys and girls!
> 
> I would like to present my air cooled SilverStone Fortress FT03. This build is still a WIP as I will be water cooling the entire build, and creating custom length cables for motherboard and GPU(s) over the coming weeks.
> 
> PC specifications at the moment are as follows:
> Intel Core i7 4770k CPU
> ASUS Gryphon Z87 + armor kit Motherboarb
> Samsung 840Pro 512GB SSD
> ASUS GTX780 3GB GPU
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2133mhz RAM
> SilverStone Fortress FT03
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-38-2_zps537e328a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-40-2_zpscc16caac.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-41-2_zps794b0363.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-43-2_zps447c7412.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-46-2_zpsc9cf9f16.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-48-2_zps960386a3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-50-2_zpsb895ddd8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-53-2_zpsf66cc95a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-54-2_zps483759ba.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-55-2_zpsc52fa368.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-60-2_zpsd361c6dc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-61-2_zps52ac7c27.jpg.html
> 
> There is no build log here on OCN unfortunately, but I will post in this thread as the updates pop up for those interested. Thanks for looking!
> 
> With kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


That's a pretty interesting looking case with lots of potential. Will be looking forward to your updates. Should start your own thread so it would be easier to look for.


----------



## TheReciever

Just dont touch the contacts the PSU plug in, did that once and was a little jolted for the rest of the day lol


----------



## Robilar

Why is there a big honking rad strapped to the back of that case if the cpu and gpu are air cooled?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Why is there a big honking rad strapped to the back of that case if the cpu and gpu are air cooled?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello guys and girls!
> 
> I would like to present my air cooled SilverStone Fortress FT03. *This build is still a WIP as I will be water cooling the entire build*, and creating custom length cables for motherboard and GPU(s) over the coming weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PC specifications at the moment are as follows:
> Intel Core i7 4770k CPU
> ASUS Gryphon Z87 + armor kit Motherboarb
> Samsung 840Pro 512GB SSD
> ASUS GTX780 3GB GPU
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2133mhz RAM
> SilverStone Fortress FT03
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-38-2_zps537e328a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-40-2_zpscc16caac.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-41-2_zps794b0363.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-43-2_zps447c7412.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-46-2_zpsc9cf9f16.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-48-2_zps960386a3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-50-2_zpsb895ddd8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-53-2_zpsf66cc95a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-54-2_zps483759ba.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-55-2_zpsc52fa368.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-60-2_zpsd361c6dc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...t/FT03 air/untitled-61-2_zps52ac7c27.jpg.html
> 
> There is no build log here on OCN unfortunately, but I will post in this thread as the updates pop up for those interested. Thanks for looking!
> 
> With kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Best of luck in that tiny case







, I've seen one done with copper pipe and it looked amazing. What camera do you use by the way?


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Why is there a big honking rad strapped to the back of that case if the cpu and gpu are air cooled?


It's because it's still a WIP [work in progress] according to MA. Didn't really expect a D-14 [or is that a D-15] to fit in an FT-03. Man that's tight!


----------



## ElCidMX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> That's a pretty interesting looking case with lots of potential. Will be looking forward to your updates. Should start your own thread so it would be easier to look for.


OMG, nice case, I want it!







that Rad looks like a part of case, hehe.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElCidMX*
> 
> OMG, nice case, I want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that Rad looks like a part of case, hehe.
> 
> Saludos!!!


That rad sure blends very well with the case. One of the few times an external rad looks good (IMO)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Sweet baby Jesus!


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> That's a pretty interesting looking case with lots of potential. Will be looking forward to your updates. Should start your own thread so it would be easier to look for.


Thanks Orange. I don't really feel like paying the $30USD fee to have my build log on here. It is on many other popular forums though, and even my Facebook








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Why is there a big honking rad strapped to the back of that case if the cpu and gpu are air cooled?


I am waiting on an answer from sponsors, then I will get in the water cooling and use that rad to cool the entire system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Best of luck in that tiny case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've seen one done with copper pipe and it looked amazing. What camera do you use by the way?


Thanks mate!! Can't to start the WC in this thing! I use a Sony NEX5N with the standard 18-55 kit lens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElCidMX*
> 
> OMG, nice case, I want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that Rad looks like a part of case, hehe.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Then my design was successful! HOORAH!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That rad sure blends very well with the case. One of the few times an external rad looks good (IMO)


Thanks ccRicers! I am very happy with it.

Thanks for the awesome response guys! I will have an update hopefully by the end of the month.

Best regards,
Justin


----------



## Sazexa

Build is coming together now... Working on the cables, and will put the power supply and cables inside the build when done!


----------



## Arm3nian

Any recommendations for a quiet mini itx case? Looking to build a system with a g3258, no need for a discreate gpu. I was thinking about the CM elite 110, and maybe a h60 in front. Bitfenix phenom also seems nice but maybe too big.

And Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone GD06. There's also the roswill legacy V3 for some aluminum action.


----------



## Sazexa

Why not one of the Lian-Li Q## series? I had a Q03. Was great!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I find them meh,strange layout choices. For a small build like he's planning they wont work well. Cost more anyways.


----------



## Sazexa

Better pictures than phone pictures:


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I meant mounted to the top fan mount not the front. It looks like there is plenty of space in your pic.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/dfdfb_zps3147c7ed.jpg.html


I don't see why it wouldn't fit there? I just put my radiator on the outside of the case so I don't block all my PCIe slots on the motherboard. If I do keep this case and modify it to make more room for additional radiators, I'll move the mobo to the middle and put the PSU behind it with a 240mm rad on the side or front. Just spitting out ideas right now


----------



## stickg1

My work in progress


----------



## WiSK

Nice Stickg1









Pump-res sidecar


----------



## stickg1

LOL that's exactly what I thought when I got frustrated trying to fit in the case and just decided I would mess with it later and attached it to the mid panel rail. I should craft a little biker helmet for it, lol.

I ordered a multiport top and some various fittings/adapters to let me suspend it inside the case in the space that I want. Using either the res clamps and/or the radiator adapter was going to make things more difficult for me in terms of tubing and wiring. (Basically I just don't want to trim another few inches off of all my PSU cables because I already did it once, just ended up an inch or two longer than desired)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Before (4770k and Stock intel HSF)


After (4790K and EVGA ACX cooler)


----------



## giygas

When will the Thermaltake Core V1 case be released? I want to go with that one for a planned Intel ITX build.


----------



## francisco9751

somobody know when the Silverstone SFX-L 500W will be avaible?? or the SX600-G?? i read today that the SX600-G is semi-fanless until 45° C







WOW


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> somobody know when the Silverstone SFX-L 500W will be avaible?? or the SX600-G?? i read today that the SX600-G is semi-fanless until 45° C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


Contacted Silverstone a week or two ago and the replied saying the SX600-G will be out in august , and I have no idea about the 500watt


----------



## francisco9751

perfect,i am waiting for the SX600-G

tapatalked with LG G2


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Contacted Silverstone a week or two ago and the replied saying the SX600-G will be out in august , and I have no idea about the 500watt


In the meantime Tony Ou posted on [H] that after the first batch of SX600-G went out to system integrator partners, that they discovered an issue and have rolled back production. They are hoping for end of August now, so retail channel not before September.


----------



## BabylonDown

Did some more work on my little beast. So far pretty happy. Got my watercooling parts in and am almost ready. Just need some rigid tubing and fittings.

Need someone to make me some custom cables for my AX860

Here is how she sits now.












Here's what's waiting to go in.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Did some more work on my little beast. So far pretty happy. Got my watercooling parts in and am almost ready. Just need some rigid tubing and fittings.
> 
> Need someone to make me some custom cables for my AX860
> 
> Here is how she sits now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's waiting to go in.


Can't wait to see this!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> Can't wait to see this!


Ya. I'm second guessing whether two 240's will be enough. I have a third 240 I may use behind the mobo tray,but the spacing is going to be insanely tight. Especially with rigid tubing.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Ya. I'm second guessing whether two 240's will be enough. I have a third 240 I may use behind the mobo tray,but the spacing is going to be insanely tight. Especially with rigid tubing.


Oh didn't realize I've already checked out your build log when I was searching the case mod section a few weeks ago. That's where I got the inspiration to do kinda what you did with using a tray and put the PSU behind the mobo. I originally thought you had a Phenom case at first but I see it's the Prodigy. Either way they are both great cases. But I had a brain fart and just connected the 2 were the same builds.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> Oh didn't realize I've already checked out your build log when I was searching the case mod section a few weeks ago. That's where I got the inspiration to do kinda what you did with using a tray and put the PSU behind the mobo. I originally thought you had a Phenom case at first but I see it's the Prodigy. Either way they are both great cases. But I had a brain fart and just connected the 2 were the same builds.


Ya. Nobody followed the build, so I stopped posting in it. Haha.


----------



## FuzzDad

My 250D Rig...will get some lighting going soon.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Did some more work on my little beast. So far pretty happy. Got my watercooling parts in and am almost ready. Just need some rigid tubing and fittings.
> 
> Need someone to make me some custom cables for my AX860
> 
> Here is how she sits now.


Ömh,... where is your PSU?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ömh,... where is your PSU?


Don't mind the birds nest back there. Custom cables are a couple weeks away.


----------



## concept73

Got some new toys from Bitfenix, and to be honest, im pretty impressed with the overall build quality of them all, the case is absolutely solid!

Cant wait to get a nice little loop in here


----------



## ccRicers

The Phenom looks slicker than the Prodigy, and logo appears embossed in there. In my Prodigy the logo was actually stuck on about an inch off center.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Terrible side vents though,if they put mesh there,why then put a steel bit with round holes?


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The Phenom looks slicker than the Prodigy, and logo appears embossed in there. In my Prodigy the logo was actually stuck on about an inch off center.


Don't know about the Prodigy but the Phenom the logo actually pops out. Looks good with a glow from LED fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Terrible side vents though,if they put mesh there,why then put a steel bit with round holes?


I was going to remove the mesh and cut slits out and put the mesh back in. I don't know how "restrictive" those holes are?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Got some new toys from Bitfenix, and to be honest, im pretty impressed with the overall build quality of them all, the case is absolutely solid!
> 
> Cant wait to get a nice little loop in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I'm working on a Phenom build also. Just have to wait for my case to get here. I'm on a waiting list for this...

Hope it's worth it. I really wanted that front air flow and now that Bitfenix released a vented side panel for the Phenom, it made the decision all the easier.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sweet mod


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys, I figured I would ask in here as opposed to starting a new thread, since these are the right sized cases I'm looking for. Thought you guys might be able to help.

I'm looking for a SFF case that would still be able to hold at least 2 x 240mm radiators inside. And possibly a third 120mm if possible. If not, no biggie. Thats just what I have at the moment.

I know it's not a lot of info to go on, but I just want to get my main point of interest out of the way first. Other things, like HDDs, or Mobo size can be dealt with later.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys, I figured I would ask in here as opposed to starting a new thread, since these are the right sized cases I'm looking for. Thought you guys might be able to help.
> 
> I'm looking for a SFF case that would still be able to hold at least 2 x 240mm radiators inside. And possibly a third 120mm if possible. If not, no biggie. Thats just what I have at the moment.
> 
> I know it's not a lot of info to go on, but I just want to get my main point of interest out of the way first. Other things, like HDDs, or Mobo size can be dealt with later.


unfortunately 2 240 mm radiators are what is going to define your case size. now that being said there are a couple of choices right off the top of my head the prodigy (and it's brothers), 350d from corsair, arc mini (will also do a 360 in the top), or any of the caselabs cases if you're looking at the best of the best.none of those are truly SFF but those are the smallest I can think of that fit 2 240's without modding. of course if you're no stranger to a drill and dremel then get creative and pick what ever you want.


----------



## Ght10

Small update to my build









Before


After






Complete parts list

Silverstone SST-ML07B Milo Mini ITX Case - Black
Intel Core i5-4670k 3.40GHz (Haswell) - Retail
Asus z87 pro
Asus 780ti du2
TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz
Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt
Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Hard Drive x 2
Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive x 2
LiteOn DL-8ATSH Slim SLOT Black 8x DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 - Black
Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 280 - Black
EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal + Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti DCII - Acetal+Nickel and back plate
EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)
EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
Phobya 62253 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) compression fitting 90° revolvable G1/4 - black nickel
Phobya 62147 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) screw-on fitting outer thread 1/4 - black nickel plated
Alphacool 17045 L-connector G1/4 - Deep Black
Phobya ZuperZero UV Yellow 1000ml
TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pearl UV Yellow 3m
Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 1200RPM Fan - 120mm x 4
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Fan - 140mm x 2
Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm for the psu


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> unfortunately 2 240 mm radiators are what is going to define your case size. now that being said there are a couple of choices right off the top of my head the prodigy (and it's brothers), 350d from corsair, arc mini (will also do a 360 in the top), or any of the caselabs cases if you're looking at the best of the best.none of those are truly SFF but those are the smallest I can think of that fit 2 240's without modding. of course if you're no stranger to a drill and dremel then get creative and pick what ever you want.


Thanks for those suggestions. I'll take a look into the ones you've mentioned. I stated that I would need room for at least 2 240mm rads, because I'd like to not have any of my current equipment go to waste. I might be able to swing trading a couple of my rads for one slightly bigger one, if that would make things easier on case choices. But I'm not there just yet.

I see that they aren't technically SFF cases, admittedly I should've just said something similar to them instead. Again, thanks for those cases you mentioned, they give me somewhere to start looking.

If you think of any others that might work, I'd be more than happy to hear of them.


----------



## Sazexa

That's awesome Ght10.

Also, I have an update too. I need to do a few more cables. Some SATA data. I also ran into an issue with the SATA power and need to redo that. And lastly, I need to do the 24-pin. In need to order some more sleeve supplies.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Thanks for those suggestions. I'll take a look into the ones you've mentioned. I stated that I would need room for at least 2 240mm rads, because I'd like to not have any of my current equipment go to waste. I might be able to swing trading a couple of my rads for one slightly bigger one, if that would make things easier on case choices. But I'm not there just yet.
> 
> I see that they aren't technically SFF cases, admittedly I should've just said something similar to them instead. Again, thanks for those cases you mentioned, they give me somewhere to start looking.
> 
> If you think of any others that might work, I'd be more than happy to hear of them.


np i did the same thing a few months back and ended up with a 350d although i really wanted the arc mini the 350 was available locally so it won out


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> np i did the same thing a few months back and ended up with a 350d although i really wanted the arc mini the 350 was available locally so it won out


Nice. I like the Prodigy M, the Phenom, and the 350D so far. I just wish we had any brick and mortar shops out here that supplied these so I could look at them in person. I could get a much better idea of how my current hardware would fit. Bitfenix doesn't supply many photos of enough angles for me to judge it fairly. And most of the build logs on here use a smaller scale with rads than what I have in mind.


----------



## blooder11181

sig rig preview


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Small update to my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete parts list
> 
> Silverstone SST-ML07B Milo Mini ITX Case - Black
> Intel Core i5-4670 3.40GHz (Haswell) - Retail
> Asus z87 pro
> Asus 780ti du2
> TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz
> Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt
> Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Hard Drive x 2
> Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive x 2
> LiteOn DL-8ATSH Slim SLOT Black 8x DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
> Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 - Black
> Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 280 - Black
> EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal + Nickel
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti DCII - Acetal+Nickel and back plate
> EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)
> EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
> Phobya 62253 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) compression fitting 90° revolvable G1/4 - black nickel
> Phobya 62147 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) screw-on fitting outer thread 1/4 - black nickel plated
> Alphacool 17045 L-connector G1/4 - Deep Black
> Phobya ZuperZero UV Yellow 1000ml
> TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pearl UV Yellow 3m
> Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 1200RPM Fan - 120mm x 4
> Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Fan - 140mm x 2
> Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm for the psu


Nice build









I assume that's a 4670k though right?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that's a 4670k though right?


Thanks mate







typo error it's a k


----------



## Gomi

*Case:*
Silverstone SG10

*Fans:*
Original Silverstone top fan, rest will be replaced with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fans.

*Motherboard:*
Asus Rampage IV Gene.

*CPU:*
3930K.

*Cooling:*
Noctua NH-D15.

*Memory:*
16Gb(4x4) TridentX 2400Mhz (Heatsinks still attached).

*GPU:*
Asus GTX 760 MARS.

*SSD1:*
Samsung Evo 120GB.

*SSD2:*
Samsung Evo 120GB.

*PCEe SSD:*
Asus Raidr 250GB.


----------



## bluedevil

Did some work last night....


----------



## mironccr345

^ More pics please.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

my little build is slowly getting there


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I like the distressed looking finish, is that going to stick around?


----------



## Sazexa

Interesting design! Are you going to place an intake fan on the side mount for the main component section?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I like the distressed looking finish, is that going to stick around?


no, its actually primer with guide coat. it will be fully painted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Interesting design! Are you going to place an intake fan on the side mount for the main component section?


still unsure, i have some plans for the side cover, once that's done I'll see what it needs, looks wise.

Here's the BUILD LOG


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> my little build is slowly getting there


Like the build log so far. I posted a suggestion. Love seeing custom work like this being done







+rep


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> Like the build log so far. I posted a suggestion. Love seeing custom work like this being done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thank you and thank you

New (to me) 7770 just came in, so now i can kinda see how im going to "modify" some stuff


----------



## stickg1




----------



## WiSK

Nice and clean looking build there, Stick


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks familiar....TomsHardware was it?


----------



## blooder11181

my sig rig


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> my sig rig


What do you do with that badboy?


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> my sig rig


ugh... cable management?
your back i/o panel cover is missing.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> This looks familiar....TomsHardware was it?


Yeah I'm stickg1 at a lot of places


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What do you do with that badboy?











its my main rig so
browsing the net
playing old games and online is combat arms eu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> ugh... cable management?
> your back i/o panel cover is missing.


going to get a modular psu
its a used motherboard


----------



## Jimbags

I remember when I built my first rig with parts I found etc, e2180+ GT 220 played WoW pretty decent on med-high before the dx11 patch anyways  went on to be my htpc, which is now to [email protected] 3.6Ghz + HD7770


----------



## bluedevil

My current beast. Mind you it has two AIOs stuffed in there.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice,what else is running in there? is that HIS card?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nice,what else is running in there? is that HIS card?


Nope, its a Visontek R9 290 under a CM Sedion 120XL with a Antech SpotCool to cool the VRM.


----------



## octiny

I think I already joined, but here's my newest rig!
















Forgot to take shots outside of case! It's a 250D for anyone curious


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my main rig so
> browsing the net
> playing old games and online is combat arms eu
> going to get a modular psu
> its a used motherboard


Reminds me of the Athlon 64 Presario I used to have. I was using this year with a HD 7970 for coin mining. Here it is:


----------



## blooder11181

just got the back i/o panel cover. new pic soon.


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Small update to my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete parts list
> 
> Silverstone SST-ML07B Milo Mini ITX Case - Black
> Intel Core i5-4670k 3.40GHz (Haswell) - Retail
> Asus z87 pro
> Asus 780ti du2
> TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz
> Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt
> Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Hard Drive x 2
> Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive x 2
> LiteOn DL-8ATSH Slim SLOT Black 8x DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
> Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 - Black
> Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 280 - Black
> EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal + Nickel
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti DCII - Acetal+Nickel and back plate
> EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)
> EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
> Phobya 62253 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) compression fitting 90° revolvable G1/4 - black nickel
> Phobya 62147 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) screw-on fitting outer thread 1/4 - black nickel plated
> Alphacool 17045 L-connector G1/4 - Deep Black
> Phobya ZuperZero UV Yellow 1000ml
> TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pearl UV Yellow 3m
> Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 1200RPM Fan - 120mm x 4
> Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Fan - 140mm x 2
> Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm for the psu


Definitely thinking outside the box.

What's your total out of pocket on this build so far?


----------



## fizzle

Built one too.

Going to swap cases for a 350d soon.




Specs in sig

Also went for an alternative configuration with respect to the rad a while back.


----------



## MEC-777

Specs in sig.


----------



## stickg1

Any ideas on a decent sub $60 mATX case? I've been looking at the Coolermaster N200. I beefed up my parent's HP desktop, I got a new motherboard for it and unlocked + overclocked the Phenom II 960T that was in it. Put a CM TX3 cooler in, got a 120GB SSD and a new PSU. But the case + OEM mobo had proprietary connections for the power buttons and LEDs so now the PC has to be jump started unless I want to try to rewire the thing. I would like more airflow and front panel USB3.0 so I think a case upgrade makes the most sense. I also plan on putting a 750ti or R9 270 in there at some point so the case would need to be able a house a dual slot full width GPU.

Here are current pictures of the process...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Any ideas on a decent sub $60 mATX case? I've been looking at the Coolermaster N200. I beefed up my parent's HP desktop, I got a new motherboard for it and unlocked + overclocked the Phenom II 960T that was in it. Put a CM TX3 cooler in, got a 120GB SSD and a new PSU. But the case + OEM mobo had proprietary connections for the power buttons and LEDs so now the PC has to be jump started unless I want to try to rewire the thing. I would like more airflow and front panel USB3.0 so I think a case upgrade makes the most sense. I also plan on putting a 750ti or R9 270 in there at some point so the case would need to be able a house a dual slot full width GPU.
> 
> Here are current pictures of the process...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How about the fractal core 1000 case? has front usb 1 3.0 and 1 2.0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352032

The cooler master N200 that you had mentioned also looks rather nice though.


----------



## easynator

I'm working on a mATX build. See my build log here.

Parvum Systems S2
Custom Loop
mATX (Gryphon Z97)


----------



## Rissol

Hi,

Can i be added ?









[email protected] - 1.28v (Idle 30/32 | Load 60/65) // Asus Z97i-Plus // Evga GTX770 SC ACX // Cubitek Mini Cube Modded





































Bye


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rissol*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can i be added ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] - 1.28v (Idle 30/32 | Load 60/65) // Asus Z97i-Plus // Evga GTX770 SC ACX // Cubitek Mini Cube Modded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye


Nice


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rissol*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can i be added ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] - 1.28v (Idle 30/32 | Load 60/65) // Asus Z97i-Plus // Evga GTX770 SC ACX // Cubitek Mini Cube Modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye


Nice job on the cable management


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sweet mod on the case,looks like it came that way from the store


----------



## Rissol

Hi,

Thanks for the comments guys, need to take better photos, those suck big time







makin some changes so better ones next time


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rissol*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can i be added ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] - 1.28v (Idle 30/32 | Load 60/65) // Asus Z97i-Plus // Evga GTX770 SC ACX // Cubitek Mini Cube Modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye


wow - somewhat Powermac G5 like. i enjoy.

was this done by drilling holes? if so then i salute your patience.


----------



## nepToon

please spoiler the pictures... its not witchcraft


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> please spoiler the pictures... its not witchcraft


I concur!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Post 10000!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Post 10000!


You lucky


----------



## TheRacker

Well it's not exactly "beastly", but it's still pretty good.

i5 4590/280x


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^still prefer the mATX one,but good job with the cabling


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Well it's not exactly "beastly", but it's still pretty good.
> 
> i5 4590/280x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd call that better than "pretty good".


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Well it's not exactly "beastly", but it's still pretty good.
> 
> i5 4590/280x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the color! Good job!


----------



## easynator

Here is my beastly mATX rig:




Processor: i5-4690k
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB CL9
SSD: Samsung Evo 500GB
Video Card: Evga 780TI 3GB
Cooling: Custom Loop


----------



## s3nzftw

Well yes, that is beastly


----------



## MetallicAcid

My beastly project is complete

















Kind regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My beastly project is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Greate Job, wow


----------



## bluedevil

Debating on doing a system Z97 rebuild. This Gigabyte motherboard is ticking me off.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My beastly project is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Oh. Oh my. Yet again, you've outdone yourself Justin.









For the thread:
I've updated my cables now I kind of feel like my node has too much room. Silverstone's PP05-E is one hell of a cable set.


----------



## keikei

You gentlemen have some amazing building skills. Holly jesus! Not sure if i'm looking at an exotic car or a PC case.







Congrats!


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My beastly project is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143086/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143094/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143095/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143113/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143110/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143111/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> [IMGALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2143090/width/50/height/1000[/IG]
> 
> Kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


now THIS is something......


----------



## ElCidMX

A small update for my main rig, just change the Elite 130 for a Corsair 250D and it's great














Saludos


----------



## bluedevil

Ok, I am getting about $125 for my Bday, what should I upgrade/get?


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Ok, I am getting about $125 for my Bday, what should I upgrade/get?


A nice set of sexy sleeved cables.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> A nice set of sexy sleeved cables.


The Rosewill Capstone 550M has sleeved cable already. Plus I already sleeved my SATA cables.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> The Rosewill Capstone 550M has sleeved cable already. Plus I already sleeved my SATA cables.


Ok then









Maybe a nice DAC, or an amp, or a nice set of headphones. (Your sig only mentions your speakers)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Ok then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a nice DAC, or an amp, or a nice set of headphones. (Your sig only mentions your speakers)


Ahh....I do have a pair of Plantronics Gamecom 380s. They do the trick.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Ahh....I do have a pair of Plantronics Gamecom 380s. They do the trick.


I see. If you really don't have anything else you could get some new keycaps for that keyboard. The extremely popular granite keycap set is up on massdrop right now for round two.

You know what, screw it, just get another mechanical keyboard lol. You can never have too many!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> I see. If you really don't have anything else you could get some new keycaps for that keyboard. The extremely popular granite keycap set is up on massdrop right now for round two.
> 
> You know what, screw it, just get another mechanical keyboard lol. You can never have too many!


LMAO......Yeah I know I really cant find anything I can upgrade other than my SSD, and even then I just put my games on my 750 WD Black.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> LMAO......Yeah I know I really cant find anything I can upgrade other than my SSD, and even then I just put my games on my 750 WD Black.


Even though I say that, I advise you don't get too drawn into mechanical keyboards- it's so damn addicting and so damn expensive!

I say that with experience.
**sobs into empty wallet**


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Even though I say that, I advise you don't get too drawn into mechanical keyboards- it's so damn addicting and so damn expensive!
> 
> I say that with experience.
> **sobs into empty wallet**


Actually I am quite satisfied with my CM Quickfire Rapid Browns....


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Actually I am quite satisfied with my CM Quickfire Rapid Browns....


Yey browns! I think browns are better than reds; I just feel that reds don't have anything too special about them.

I personally like clears lol. Hard to find, but they are great for typing and gaming!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Yey browns! I think browns are better than reds; I just feel that reds don't have anything too special about them.
> 
> I personally like clears lol. Hard to find, but they are great for typing and gaming!


Though you did point me into a different direction.







I have silver accents on my CM 120 Elite.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Though you did point me into a different direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have silver accents on my CM 120 Elite.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/


Now what're you going to do with the rest of the money


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Now what're you going to do with the rest of the money


Probably get a MX100 256GB, a new mousepad.....


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Here is my beastly mATX rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processor: i5-4690k
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB CL9
> SSD: Samsung Evo 500GB
> Video Card: Evga 780TI 3GB
> Cooling: Custom Loop


case?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> case?


Parvum Systems S2.0


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Probably get a MX100 256GB, a new mousepad.....


What happened to your 290?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> What happened to your 290?


I have one still.







Had to RMA the 1st one.


----------



## Sempre

I meant what happened to your RMA. So they replaced it seems. Nice


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone,

My modding project is complete, and I would like to present to you the final photoshoot for my rig. It's name is Monolith!




Spoiler: Massive photodump!


















































Thank you so much for checking out my build! I am working on a video walkthrough of the mod as I type this









Best regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## soundx98

We are not worthy








Just awesome.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> We are not worthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just awesome.


I believe that everyone is worthy








thanks buddy!

Kind regards,
Justin


----------



## s3nzftw

Does an ATX motherboard in a mATX case count too?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Define mATX case. I could easily fit an ATX motherboard in my ARC Mini.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3nzftw*
> 
> Does an ATX motherboard in a mATX case count too?


Core 1k is good for this thread i think ;3


----------



## s3nzftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Define mATX case. I could easily fit an ATX motherboard in my ARC Mini.


FD Core 1000, as mentioned above here


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3nzftw*
> 
> Does an ATX motherboard in a mATX case count too?


Let's see it!


----------



## s3nzftw

Well, it's still a work in progress. And it's my first casemod so it has alot of small fails and stuff xD.

But here are some pics, and my thread on another site (it's in dutch, english version coming soon on OC.net!)





Still need to finish sleeving, meh im lazy.
Also need some final sprays on the metal parts.

Here's a link to my thread :
http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1582037/0

And a link to the club of this case :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384681/fractal-design-core-1000-owners-club


----------



## patriotaki

Hey all i have a problem and i need a help from beast MITX/MATX owners









As you will see in my signature i have a Desktop Named Red Panther it it possible to transfer all the components in a small case? I will be travelling alot these months and i need to have my main PC with me because for my work my Laptop is not enough . Is there any other solution? or just the transfer the pc in a smaller case so i can have it with me in the airplane and transfer it easily ?

thanks


----------



## joeh4384

I don't think there is any AM3+ itx boards. AMD really lacks compared to intel on mini-itx platform.


----------



## fleetfeather

M4A88T-I Deluxe, if u can find one. I heard they were kinda garbage tho...


----------



## patriotaki

thanks for the replies but will all my components fit in a small case ?


----------



## fleetfeather

really depends on the case. Obviously the mobo will need to be swapped. For the mobo I mentioned above, you would need to replace your RAM with some SODIMMs.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> really depends on the case. Obviously the mobo will need to be swapped. For the mobo I mentioned above, you would need to replace your RAM with some SODIMMs.


Damn that sounds tricky and time consuming..maybe i will build a new rig cheap and ITX size? No need for gaming just for HDD and SDD use and some video editing. Which is the most portable case?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So does an AM1 & 750Ti class as beasty?


----------



## fleetfeather

Fair warning: building a small mITX system is more expensive than a regular ATX system. Most portable mainstream cases? Some of them would include the Silverstone Sugo SG05, CoolerMaster Elite 110, Silverstone Raven RVZ01, and Lian Li PC-TU100. That's just off the top of my head. There's plenty of cases out there.

(I'm assuming you'll still want some sort of low-end graphics card for doing video editing)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So does an AM1 & 750Ti class as beasty?


Hey, it's a quad-core with discreet graphics!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hey, it's a quad-core with discreet graphics!


Thats true, I dont know how it performs on Windows but with Linux its pretty fast


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hey all i have a problem and i need a help from beast MITX/MATX owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you will see in my signature i have a Desktop Named Red Panther it it possible to transfer all the components in a small case? I will be travelling alot these months and i need to have my main PC with me because for my work my Laptop is not enough . Is there any other solution? or just the transfer the pc in a smaller case so i can have it with me in the airplane and transfer it easily ?
> 
> thanks


Hey,

You could always get yourself a slim case. It would be your cheap way to go.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> You could always get yourself a slim case. It would be your cheap way to go.


slim case? never heard of that any link?

thanks


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thats true, I dont know how it performs on Windows but with Linux its pretty fast


How about Windows XP :think:

4gb ram+athlon 5350+ somekind graphics card

Hmm, this sounds...interesting, i would maby build somekind that on one day...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> How about Windows XP :think:
> 
> 4gb ram+athlon 5350+ somekind graphics card
> 
> Hmm, this sounds...interesting, i would maby build somekind that on one day...


Does sound interesting, may have to find a copy of XP and try it


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Does sound interesting, may have to find a copy of XP and try it


Luckily you can even find from somewhere internet, legit sp2/sp3 image's








But, i have luckily legit pro sp2+home sp3 disc's









But, Xp eith Sp2...it so fast windows


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Luckily you can even find from somewhere internet, legit sp2/sp3 image's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, i have luckily legit pro sp2+home sp3 disc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Xp eith Sp2...it so fast windows


I think I got a copy laying around here









Maybe a copy of Win 98 on it would be a beast :O, could end up being the most beasty rig in the thread


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I think I got a copy laying around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a copy of Win 98 on it would be a beast :O, could end up being the most beasty rig in the thread


Ounly needed then is 8gb ide-ssd for that one






















I have btw Win98 SE CD, and non opened NT 4.0 CD+floppy's









Copy of Win 2000 CD i had too... hmm

But, maby those are, too "old" for these stuff, on Xp you should get driver's still


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> slim case? never heard of that any link?
> 
> thanks


Well I can't find you an example in 5 min. search but in the past you could get desktop cases with full ATX Mobos that only had one 5.25" bay that were nice and slim.


----------



## WEXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> slim case? never heard of that any link?
> 
> thanks








My Antec ISK 300-150 5150 APU with a R7 240 vid card. Runs WIN7 well.


----------



## Dyaems

Omega typhoon! That must be the Gentle Typhoon's successor


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Omega typhoon! That must be the Gentle Typhoon's successor


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## WEXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!


Just be glad they are not "super typhoons"!!!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> Just be glad they are not "super typhoons"!!!!


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> slim case? never heard of that any link?
> 
> thanks


Here http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=488&area=en


----------



## WEXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*


HAHAHAHAHA. Don't worry, my scratch build that I am planning will have the same fans in it. 80mm and 140mm flavors of OMEGA TYPHOONS(godzilla font since these fans come from Japan.)


----------



## Dyaems

who knows, maybe it is actually the real successor of the gentle typhoons! quick, send some to Martin


----------



## tdbone1

i have started building a system:

4770K
Asus Maximus VII Gene
2x4GB GSKILL Ram (most likely but i havent got these yet)
pair of R9 290's most likely (if the price is right)
i have to wait for my CVF-Z and FX-8320 to sell to get the vcards though.
i have Corsair H100i

what i think i could use some help with is a case.

i live in the midwest close to a dirt road and also farmer bean field.
it gets really really dusty in my house even with all doors shut and A/C on so i would like something that is closed and good dust filters if there is such a thing.

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fleetfeather

Fractal Design tend to take dust proofing pretty seriously. I'd check out their mATX range, specifically the Arc Mini.


----------



## R3apR369

Hmm...have I posted here yet? Hah...



I'm planning on doing some big changes soon, but this is how it looks now.

(I'm debating getting the Aquacomputer AMS360 system, or buy a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2, and put a WC setup in there.)


----------



## FrancisJF

I vote for FD Mini l.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Can I get in the club? I can't believe I didn't find this thread until now...






This is my first desktop build and I recently finished my full water loop. I originally had an H100i, but swapped it for the H220X. It was not an easy case to watercool (for me at least), nearly every component fit with little room to spare. But compared to some of builds here it is probably one of the larger cases. My primary SSD is currently velcroed to my back panel. I also modded the HX850 two non modular PCIe cables to white by soldering them inside the PSU. I'd like to try a 250D watercooled build next. Originally being a laptop guy I love to pack a lot of power into a small chassis.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

350D is not exactly "small" it does have 5 expansion slots. Beast rig though


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fractal Design tend to take dust proofing pretty seriously. I'd check out their mATX range, specifically the Arc Mini.


was looking at some youtube videos and i not really seeing any that allow an h100 with 2 full size video cards like (gtx 780's) or (r9 290x) with stock coolers.

it would be great to be able to add a 2nd h100 later (like an h100 for each vcard) and maybe just an air cooler for the 4770k.

i havent got the used 4770k so i dont know if its gonna be a hot chip or not but if it is im gonna delid it so it will eventually run cooler and i might not need water cooling on it.

i do want a small foot print though so a micro atx case is a must.
i wanted to get a mini itx motherboard but thought i would have to get a single card that had two gpu's on it and all the cards these days are over 1k it seems.
so i had to stick with a micro atx board that is sli / cfx capable.

i guess im asking alot but i know for sure i will have sli or cfx setup eventually so if the case can not do two h100's its ok ill just put that on the cpu and keep stock cooling on the vcards.

cant seem to find any case builds on yt with h100 and sli / cfx setup in matx case...yet.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I ran SLI 670 on my matx in the R2 Mini before I swapped them out for a 780. They ran rather hot because there was hardly any room between them. I'd only recommend SLI/XFIRE on matx if they are part of a custom loop.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I ran SLI 670 on my matx in the R2 Mini before I swapped them out for a 780. They ran rather hot because there was hardly any room between them. I'd only recommend SLI/XFIRE on matx if they are part of a custom loop.


i did 2 680 lightnings in an nzxt vulcan micro atx case. yeah they run real hot. even with those massive 110mm fans cooling them the top card under stress test would get to 90C. i thnk blower style coolers may fair a few degrees better but in most cases either way when sandwiching 2 cards that close, noise is going to be an issue with air cooling


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I ran SLI 670 on my matx in the R2 Mini before I swapped them out for a 780. They ran rather hot because there was hardly any room between them. I'd only recommend SLI/XFIRE on matx if they are part of a custom loop.


i had two 8800 gts cards in a lanboy case (all alum) and they got hot but worked ok.
i had 2 5870's and also 2 9800gtx and also 2 6870's in an nzxt vulcan case and they got hot but that case got super dusty.

they ran hot but all was ok just fine.

i would love a small micro atx case that can allow cfx/sli with full length cards and also support an dual 120 rad (AIO)

i dont care at all about 5 1/4 drive bays.
hopefully the case will allow the ssd's to go on back side.

on my nzxt vulcan i put my ssd's on the backside before the case makers even had storage spots back there









any whoot been searching and seen corsair 350D but i still dont like its layout to well.
i think it might allow for two dual 120mm rad setups. i know for sure it can do 1

just not sure....got to keep dust down so i dont care about glass or anything either.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 350D is not exactly "small" it does have 5 expansion slots. Beast rig though


Thanks! I'll tell you one thing, it's pretty heavy after going water cooling. I almost dropped it when I went to move it to the other side of my desk. I thought it was based on slots on the MB and not the case, my mistake...


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Did some more work on my little beast. So far pretty happy. Got my watercooling parts in and am almost ready. Just need some rigid tubing and fittings.
> 
> Need someone to make me some custom cables for my AX860
> 
> Here is how she sits now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's waiting to go in.


i want this exact same setup but i dont have money to buy two case to make 1
is there a similar case on the market?
will be running cfx or sli full length cards and i have an h100i that will be attached to 4770k in asus maximus vii gene
really looking for something like your case


----------



## tdbone1

couldnt finf a delete button
this was a dbl post.


----------



## s3nzftw

^ what case is that bitfenix?


----------



## Jimbags

Phenom M? Not100% sure


----------



## Dyaems

please delete


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thanks! I'll tell you one thing, it's pretty heavy after going water cooling. I almost dropped it when I went to move it to the other side of my desk. I thought it was based on slots on the MB and not the case, my mistake...


Just lacking ATX MB support is not a good way to judge size. Some "mATX" cases are bigger than ATX cases. So the rules are,if its 5 slots, it should be stuffed to the brim. No point getting a caselabs to run stock intel cooler


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

I just wanted to get a general opinion to see if it is possible or if I will have to super mod a chassis to do this ...

I am currently using a MSI Z77 MPower motherboard that landed up being a replacement for an old board that died on me ...

I cannot afford to buy a new motherboard + processor and would really like to build something as small as possible (have a raven and cosmos and am running out of space fast)

So I the question is ... Do you get really small (as small as possible) chassis that look good that can fit an ATX motherboard ?


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I just wanted to get a general opinion to see if it is possible or if I will have to super mod a chassis to do this ...
> 
> I am currently using a MSI Z77 MPower motherboard that landed up being a replacement for an old board that died on me ...
> 
> I cannot afford to buy a new motherboard + processor and would really like to build something as small as possible (have a raven and cosmos and am running out of space fast)
> 
> So I the question is ... Do you get really small (as small as possible) chassis that look good that can fit an ATX motherboard ?


If you mod, there was someone on reddit who fit an ATX motherboard and three GPUs in a bitfenix prodigy, which was cool.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I just wanted to get a general opinion to see if it is possible or if I will have to super mod a chassis to do this ...
> 
> I am currently using a MSI Z77 MPower motherboard that landed up being a replacement for an old board that died on me ...
> 
> I cannot afford to buy a new motherboard + processor and would really like to build something as small as possible (have a raven and cosmos and am running out of space fast)
> 
> So I the question is ... Do you get really small (as small as possible) chassis that look good that can fit an ATX motherboard ?


There are a small-ish cases that can fit an ATX motherboard without modding. Heres a a few cases that I can remember on top of my head:

Lian-Li A05 and A55 (I personally think they are small enough to fit an ATX motherboard)
CM HAF XB

Well, they are at least alot smaller than Raven and Cosmos!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You can add the Elite cases by cooler master to compact atx cases especially 361 and 344


----------



## Dyaems

CM 361 is nice. 344 looks like a generic case with CM logo in front xD

I thought CM 344 is only an mATX case, IIRC the case only has 4 pcie slots.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3nzftw*
> 
> ^ what case is that bitfenix?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Phenom M? Not100% sure


It's a modded Bitfenix Prodigy, his build log is here









It's also akin to the limited Japan edition of the Prodigy


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> If you mod, there was someone on reddit who fit an ATX motherboard and three GPUs in a bitfenix prodigy, which was cool.


I built a prodigy for my mother and I must say, it is an awesome case but those flexi handles/feet, they annoy the hell out of me ... The case wobbles more than jello with the slightest bump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> There are a small-ish cases that can fit an ATX motherboard without modding. Heres a a few cases that I can remember on top of my head:
> 
> Lian-Li A05 and A55 (I personally think they are small enough to fit an ATX motherboard)
> CM HAF XB
> 
> Well, they are at least alot smaller than Raven and Cosmos!


The HAF XB isn't exactly small, but I get where you going with it ... It might be my only choice as most of the other cases look very plain ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> You can add the Elite cases by cooler master to compact atx cases especially 361 and 344


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> CM 361 is nice. 344 looks like a generic case with CM logo in front xD
> 
> I thought CM 344 is only an mATX case, IIRC the case only has 4 pcie slots.


The 361 seems like a decent chassis but man it looks so plain ... ... Might have to trade my Z77 Mpower in for something like a ROG V Gene ... I know someone that is looking to trade

I really like corsair's new itx chassis so it may not be a bad idea to jump on that idea ... (380T, 250D)


----------



## timerwin63

I think I'd like to join based of my ownership of these two rigs:

WC'd Pentium G3258 @ 4.6, GTX 690, EVGA Hadron Air


AIO-cooled Phenom II 965 @ 4.1, Dual Radeon 7950s, Corsair 350D


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> i want this exact same setup but i dont have money to buy two case to make 1
> is there a similar case on the market?
> will be running cfx or sli full length cards and i have an h100i that will be attached to 4770k in asus maximus vii gene
> really looking for something like your case


The case he has made from the prodigys is almost the exact same layout as a Corsair air 240 which has ether just been relase or is about to be release. Which if you like his layout then you will prob really like the air 240


----------



## fleetfeather

Looking forward to seeing this thread saturated with Air 240's in a few months


----------



## s3nzftw

Thanks guys


----------



## blooder11181

sig rig new pics


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Just lacking ATX MB support is not a good way to judge size. Some "mATX" cases are bigger than ATX cases. So the rules are,if its 5 slots, it should be stuffed to the brim. No point getting a caselabs to run stock intel cooler


I hear that, I just misinterpreted the thread title and first post. I have since browsed through the thread history and gallery so I am bit more familiar with the overall guidelines. I have always been a fan of gaming laptops so I am no stranger to cramming hardware into a small box. I actually wanted a smaller case for my first desktop build, but figured I'd go with something in the lower middle ground (size wise) so I didn't limit or challenge myself too much. Now that I am a bit more comfortable building and water cooling I would be more confident choosing an even smaller case in the future.

I do have a profound respect for members who challenge themselves by selecting smaller cases for builds or those who push the limits of their case. Some really cool builds here and some great ideas for my next build. I will no doubt keep an eye on this thread...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> sig rig new pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wouldn't your CPU temps be better if you mounted the heatsink blowing out the hole in the backside of the case?


----------



## blooder11181

the psu fan is fast so it doent matter .


----------



## Remizon




----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice and clean small system










Like the white tubes in black case (I did that too!)


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Very nice and clean small system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the white tubes in black case (I did that too!)


Thanks!


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*


very nice


----------



## akpoly

I'll toss this into the mix! About 14L in size.











Ambient was 31C, so a delta of 6C seems pretty good. Almost dead silent when its not working.


----------



## fleetfeather

You know what's going to be a badass club? The Jonsbo case owners club.

It'll end up being a the hub for aesthetically pleasing SFF builds on OCN.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*
> 
> I'll toss this into the mix! About 14L in size.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient was 31C, so a delta of 6C seems pretty good. Almost dead silent when its not working.


Wow, that's fantastic. It's there only 1 240mm rad in that case?


----------



## ccRicers

I've said this before but your build is great and very inspiring akpoly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You know what's going to be a badass club? The Jonsbo case owners club.
> 
> It'll end up being a the hub for aesthetically pleasing SFF builds on OCN.


Do it


----------



## timerwin63

Wait a sec, are Rosewill and Cooltek just Jonsbo rebrands? How interesting.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Wait a sec, are Rosewill and Cooltek just Jonsbo rebrands? How interesting.


Yes, they are. I also have a _hunch_ that Jonsbo makes Fractal Cases.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yes, they are. I also have a _hunch_ that Jonsbo makes Fractal Cases.


They may manufacture them, but I'm pretty sure Fractal cases are designed in-house.


----------



## veryrarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yes, they are. I also have a _hunch_ that Jonsbo makes Fractal Cases.


Yeah I also thought this when I noticed Fractal Design Node 304 has exactly the same front panel dimensions as Jonsbo V6 and their 140mm fans are exactly the same save the label sticker. I think their front panels are interchangeable though I haven't confirmed it as I only own V6 and not Node 304.
Also, Fractal Design Node 605 shares the same chassis as Jonsbo G1 and G3 which were released earlier but probably only in China. The front panel, the drive cages, the feet, and the PCI bracket covers are the only differences it seems:

Jonsbo G1




Fractal Design Node 605


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'd be willing to bet that almost every case we see is made by one of few giant contractors in China, just with little customizations added.


----------



## fleetfeather

haven't owned an FD case yet, but the steel and aluminium used in these Jonsbo cases is seriously nice. Super smooth, satin-like finish on all the panels. I had no idea what I was missing out on coming from a 350D


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You know what's going to be a badass club? The Jonsbo case owners club.
> 
> It'll end up being a the hub for aesthetically pleasing SFF builds on OCN.


Sounds good! Seems like there would be enough since Jonsbo cases do get rebadged.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Wow, that's fantastic. It's there only 1 240mm rad in that case?


1 slim 240mm rad with 2 slim 120mm fans to be exact. Performing better than I expected!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've said this before but your build is great and very inspiring akpoly!
> Do it


Thanks mate! Your build is coming along nicely. Completely custom built takes some cajones.


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> very nice


thx man!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've said this before but your build is great and very inspiring akpoly!
> Do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*
> 
> Sounds good! Seems like there would be enough since Jonsbo cases do get rebadged.


I'd be happy to start one up if there was some collaboration from fellow Jonsbo owners







I'd be looking for my fellow club members to design a tasteful banner graphic for the OP, since the HTPC that I'm currently using doesn't handle photoshop or illustrator too well.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*
> 
> Thanks mate! Your build is coming along nicely. Completely custom built takes some cajones.


Yes, though to be honest I might actually move to a Jonsbo case. Not the same as yours but another SFF one. I have other ideas for case designs, though.

Turns out the model I want is also rebadged as Rosewill, so I can skip the crazy international shipping fees.


----------



## imersa

One of my smallest systems:





Definitely went with more aesthetics over performance but in honesty the two rads even in series do a surprisingly good job of cooling both the CPU and GPU.


----------



## bluedevil

Just got this in.....


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> One of my smallest systems:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely went with more aesthetics over performance but in honesty the two rads even in series do a surprisingly good job of cooling both the CPU and GPU.


Love it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just got this in.....


How big? (lol)


----------



## imersa

Rig footprint for anyone interested is 250mm x 240mm x 310mm.

I would like to work on a system some day perhaps even smaller. That said my next ITX build I intend to go fully passively cooled, but still powerful enough to run league of legends. Hopefully....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Love it!
> How big? (lol)


512GB


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Rig footprint for anyone interested is 250mm x 240mm x 310mm.
> 
> I would like to work on a system some day perhaps even smaller. That said my next ITX build I intend to go fully passively cooled, but still powerful enough to run league of legends. Hopefully....


Passive cooling is super interesting. I was toying around with maybe a Nofan cpu cooler, a fanless SS psu, passive GTX 750... but I think you really need case fans to push some air in the end.

Also I found a passive GTX 680 (lol)


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> I would like to work on a system some day perhaps even smaller. That said my next ITX build I intend to go fully passively cooled, but still powerful enough to run league of legends. Hopefully....


That would be a super interesting project. I've always wanted to do a passively cooled machine but have never got round to it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> One of my smallest systems:
> 
> (SNIP)
> 
> Definitely went with more aesthetics over performance but in honesty the two rads even in series do a surprisingly good job of cooling both the CPU and GPU.


Wow, those rads are so close to each other. As long as you get decent temps, though.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> That would be a super interesting project. I've always wanted to do a passively cooled machine but have never got round to it.


Yeah I saw the following photo of the XFX card it it triggered and interest. I planned to fit as chunky metal coolers as I could into the ITX build more for looks, but with fans. Once I saw the XFX card I figured I could opt to try the route without fans.



I am cutting the Parvum ITX case from 5mm steel so in theory if I could incorporate this into the coolers it could help. I know L3P did a pretty awesome coolermaster rig with some passive cooling. May have to do some further research. Main problem is I'm not so experianced with metal work.

I shall be sure to post the link to my project log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, those rads are so close to each other. As long as you get decent temps, though.


Yeah I am confident the second rad makes some difference being in one loop. I kinda wish I tested both 1 and 2 due to them being in series but... it doesn't over heat and that's the main thing.

I cant help but wonder if a monster rad and a standard thickness fan would have been better than these two with 3 skinny fans... that said; it was an awesome and unique way to mount two rads so I opted for it.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I've always wanted a passive watercooled system, with a rad horizontal off the case. You'd still need a pump, but that could be made nearly silent.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've always wanted a passive watercooled system, with a rad horizontal off the case. You'd still need a pump, but that could be made nearly silent.


Yeah I have some thinking to do.. was planning to move away from watercooling for this build. Not sure how well it would hold up with just big metal coolers and no fans :/
Sure it would run into problems with any gaming !


----------



## catbuster

Any news on new mitx case? Dat with more rads


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Rig footprint for anyone interested is 250mm x 240mm x 310mm.
> 
> I would like to work on a system some day perhaps even smaller.


I'd like to see a small Parvum like that









I've built two systems with hardware that outputs similar heat as your system using a single 120 rad. On my current daily (FT03-mini) is running for the last two year with an AX120 and temps of the GPU while running [email protected] is only 50C @ 1200rpm fan speed. The CPU is more sensitive. I could make it quieter, slow the fans and still have good temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Yeah I am confident the second rad makes some difference being in one loop. I kinda wish I tested both 1 and 2 due to them being in series but... it doesn't over heat and that's the main thing.
> 
> I cant help but wonder if a monster rad and a standard thickness fan would have been better than these two with 3 skinny fans... that said; it was an awesome and unique way to mount two rads so I opted for it.


I think the Monsta rads only benefit from the extra depth if you are using fans at higher speeds. Think it's better to have two strong fans in push-pull than a thicker rad. Check Xyexz's original SFF Monsta build and new build from Hyp36rmax too.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Yeah I have some thinking to do.. was planning to move away from watercooling for this build. Not sure how well it would hold up with just big metal coolers and no fans :/
> Sure it would run into problems with any gaming !


FWIW, I ran gaming loads on a stock i7 920 with a tower heatsink, no fans. It ran in the upper 80's continuously, but many people here forget that there's actually nothing wrong with that, at least for stock clocks.

With today's lower-heat chips, I think it's very possible to pull that off again. Sure, your temps will be 'terrible', but the system will run fine.


----------



## bluedevil

Think this EK L120 would be enough for my 290 and a Quad? looking to possibly go full on water with EK blocks.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Think this EK L120 would be enough for my 290 and a Quad? looking to possibly go full on water with EK blocks.


Looking at what i run with an EK L120 (CPU only loop), i think its possible. Check my youtube (jasjeetsuri) for the pump noise however, as its annoying imo.
I get around 75c CPU temp with Prime95 in 21*c ambient.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Looking at what i run with an EK L120 (CPU only loop), i think its possible. Check my youtube (jasjeetsuri) for the pump noise however, as its annoying imo.
> I get around 75c CPU temp with Prime95 in 21*c ambient.


Well, to be honest, my CM Seidon 120M and 120XL does do a pretty great job at cooling my Quad and 290.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> FWIW, I ran gaming loads on a stock i7 920 with a tower heatsink, no fans. It ran in the upper 80's continuously, but many people here forget that there's actually nothing wrong with that, at least for stock clocks.
> 
> With today's lower-heat chips, I think it's very possible to pull that off again. Sure, your temps will be 'terrible', but the system will run fine.


Yeah I think I will go down this route. I honestly don't care what temps I'll be running at. As long as 1920 res and suitable for League which is the only game I play at home.. 80 will be fine. Any tips on what chips run cool? I suppose some sort of i5 but didn't know if a certain generation ran super cool etc etc...

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Yeah I think I will go down this route. I honestly don't care what temps I'll be running at. As long as 1920 res and suitable for League which is the only game I play at home.. 80 will be fine. Any tips on what chips run cool? I suppose some sort of i5 but didn't know if a certain generation ran super cool etc etc...
> 
> Thanks for the info


I think your best bet would be an Ivy Bridge i3 or i5. I actually ran an i5 3470 at work with _*no heatsink*_ at all and it was "youtube stable" but any kind of actual stress test (p95 etc.) would cause the computer to reset. That tormented chip continues to work to this day!

Ivy vs. Haswell might come out as a wash, but I know Haswell has those integrated VRMs, which might produce more heat than Ivy's cores.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I think your best bet would be an Ivy Bridge i3 or i5. I actually ran an i5 3470 at work with _*no heatsink*_ at all and it was "youtube stable" but any kind of actual stress test (p95 etc.) would cause the computer to reset. That tormented chip continues to work to this day!
> 
> Ivy vs. Haswell might come out as a wash, but I know Haswell has those integrated VRMs, which might produce more heat than Ivy's cores.


That's cool, wonder how far we are from cooler less low end processors.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> That's cool, wonder how far we are from cooler less low end processors.


Well, Bay Trail for tablets is pretty much there. Most designs conduct heat through the plastic case of the tablets. And that's a competent quad-core that can actually run stuff.

Check out the ECS Liva:



It's got a wimpy little heatsink, no fan, and has the same quad-core Atom cpu. It's even powered with micro USB!


----------



## smithydan

I have no idea where this question is to post but I said I will check here, you guys can point me where if need be.

I am looking for a good all round solid z77 itx motherboard with wifi and capable of overclocking a sandybridge(25/26/2700k) and or ivy(35/3770k) to good clocks. Have no prefernce to color just nothing ugly and it must have usb 3.0. Thanks.


----------



## soundx98

I have 3 rigs running an ASRock Z77E-itx mobo with i5-2500k's at 4.5 GHz and I love the board.
Bought 1 of them new for $140 and 2 used for $90. Probably even less now).
Got all the goodies you will need.
Good Luck in your quest!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well, Bay Trail for tablets is pretty much there. Most designs conduct heat through the plastic case of the tablets. And that's a competent quad-core that can actually run stuff.
> 
> Check out the ECS Liva:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a wimpy little heatsink, no fan, and has the same quad-core Atom cpu. It's even powered with micro USB!


so much cool


----------



## bob808

The ECS Liva is on sale on newegg (3:00pm shell shocker) for $125.99 with tiny little case and external psu. No fan = no noise, supposedly about 10x more powerful than raspberry-pi, able to stream 720p video (1080p will drop some frames) but only 32gb of storage and 2 usb ports. Built in Bluetooth so with a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse you could get a usb memory stick for added storage.

Here's a LINK to the deal. Currently $165 but will go on sale at 3:00pm.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I have 3 rigs running an ASRock Z77E-itx mobo with i5-2500k's at 4.5 GHz and I love the board.
> Bought 1 of them new for $140 and 2 used for $90. Probably even less now).
> Got all the goodies you will need.
> Good Luck in your quest!


Hey thanks.

Strane enough those boards are expensive now and or hard to get... lol

I'll keep my eye out though









By the way what happened to your ncase m1 builds?

Anyone with any other suggestions?


----------



## fleetfeather

I doubt you'd drop frames @ 1080p with that unit. Must be talking about super-high bitrate video.

It's got HD4400(iirc?) iGPU graphics, which should dunk on the performance of a Nvidia ION chip (I have an NV ION chip being used for HTPC purposes, which handles 1080p fine)


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey thanks.
> 
> Strane enough those boards are expensive now and or hard to get... lol
> 
> I'll keep my eye out though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way what happened to your ncase m1 builds?


The M1s? absolutely the most fun I have had building a rig in years.
I really should order a V2 as well. I need the outer panels for some modding (installing some Matrix Orbital displays in the front panel and side.
I'd just hate to screw something up without spare parts.


----------



## bob808

Link to the build log.
Specs:
Motherboard : ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Processor : Intel Core I5-4670k
Memory : G.Skill Trident 16GB 2400Mhz
Graphics card : PNY Geforce GTX 780
CPU Cooler : Noctua NH-U9B
Storage : Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB, 2x WD Velociraptors 500GB
Chassis : EVGA Hadron Air with slot load DVD drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> I have no idea where this question is to post but I said I will check here, you guys can point me where if need be.
> 
> I am looking for a good all round solid z77 itx motherboard with wifi and capable of overclocking a sandybridge(25/26/2700k) and or ivy(35/3770k) to good clocks. Have no prefernce to color just nothing ugly and it must have usb 3.0. Thanks.


Why specifically the z77 board? It seems like its a bit long in the tooth and companies have moved on to newer platforms (z97).


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the build log.
> Specs:
> Motherboard : ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> Processor : Intel Core I5-4670k
> Memory : G.Skill Trident 16GB 2400Mhz
> Graphics card : PNY Geforce GTX 780
> CPU Cooler : Noctua NH-U9B
> Storage : Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB, 2x WD Velociraptors 500GB
> Chassis : EVGA Hadron Air with slot load DVD drive
> 
> 
> 
> Why specifically the z77 board? It seems like its a bit long in the tooth and companies have moved on to newer platforms (z97).


Very nice rig you made yourself there.


----------



## bashibashi1

HI!

I just managed to cram in this heatsink! hopefully i can get the prolimatech GPU sink in soon









Sorry for teh bad pics, excuses excuses... Also, has anyone experienced air flow restrictions by not using a blower style GPU in the FT03?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashibashi1*
> 
> HI!
> 
> I just managed to cram in this heatsink! hopefully i can get the prolimatech GPU sink in soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1475078686FT03 2034k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMPACTGenesisprolimatech 1834k .jpg file


could you please edit this post to embed photos? It looks much cleaner and any viewers don't have to take the time to actually download the files. Thanks!


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Why specifically the z77 board? It seems like its a bit long in the tooth and companies have moved on to newer platforms (z97).


My current build has in a 4770k, so it is not that I am lacking power for anything just looking to do a 'fun build'.

By the way is does that psu hum at idle and loud at load? Considering buying a hadron.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashibashi1*
> 
> HI!
> 
> I just managed to cram in this heatsink! hopefully i can get the prolimatech GPU sink in soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for teh bad pics, excuses excuses... Also, has anyone experienced air flow restrictions by not using a blower style GPU in the FT03?


That fits perfectly in there! Awesome! Good job!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> By the way is does that psu hum at idle and loud at load? Considering buying a hadron.


Psu is surprisingly quiet! I cannot hear it over the other fans in the case.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Psu is surprisingly quiet! I cannot hear it over the other fans in the case.


Okay, nice.

What are your temps like?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Okay, nice.
> 
> What are your temps like?


With a 4.2 oc, temps don't go above 80c for intel burn test runs so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I have 3 rigs running an ASRock Z77E-itx mobo with i5-2500k's at 4.5 GHz and I love the board.
> Bought 1 of them new for $140 and 2 used for $90. Probably even less now).
> Got all the goodies you will need.
> Good Luck in your quest!


Love my Z77E-ITX as well! Ran my 3570k at 4.8 for a while. It has handled multiple processors, RAM, PSUs and cases. I would say 70-80 bucks now. Wifi sucks, but I removed that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> One of my smallest systems:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely went with more aesthetics over performance but in honesty the two rads even in series do a surprisingly good job of cooling both the CPU and GPU.


Wait, ITX parvum? When and where??


----------



## imersa

We ran about 15 units of the ITX case to people who spotted them online and showed and interest. That and to friends and modders etc. Basically to gauge feedback and figure out what people suggested we change.

That's all complete now bar some minor changes and we are looking to retail the standard ITX via distributors and the 'enthusiast' ITX via our online shop only.

YAY to SFX


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> We ran about 15 units of the ITX case to people who spotted them online and showed and interest. That and to friends and modders etc. Basically to gauge feedback and figure out what people suggested we change.
> 
> That's all complete now bar some minor changes and we are looking to retail the standard ITX via distributors and the 'enthusiast' ITX via our online shop only.
> 
> YAY to SFX


wow, great news. Any idea of a timeline?


----------



## fleetfeather

dat SX600-G ripple doe...


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> We ran about 15 units of the ITX case to people who spotted them online and showed and interest. That and to friends and modders etc. Basically to gauge feedback and figure out what people suggested we change.
> 
> That's all complete now bar some minor changes and we are looking to retail the standard ITX via distributors and the 'enthusiast' ITX via our online shop only.
> 
> YAY to SFX


Any date on enthusiast' ITX case?


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Any date on enthusiast' ITX case?


Defiantly before the end of the year!


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Defiantly before the end of the year!


will all be in acrylic?


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> will all be in acrylic?


It shall be. We will be venturing into other materials next year. But for now, especially considering we manufacture in house; Acrylic is our forte.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> It shall be. We will be venturing into other materials next year. But for now, especially considering we manufacture in house; Acrylic is our forte.


I would kill for a "Stubby" itx case made for air systems with short graphics cards.


----------



## Spectrus77

Here is my small big 350D.


----------



## Sempre

Nice. Looks really clean


----------



## francisco9751

i change my 7950 with a 750ti









other photos, click my sign


----------



## R3apR369

Ugh, I want my NODE 804 already! Lol...haven't even made the purchase yet though, still debating on if their's something better that is as spacious as the NODE 804. I love Matx builds, just not cramped ones.

What other Matx case is able to hide a 240 rad away from the main components? Besides Caselabs...Hmm......


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> 
> 
> i change my 7950 with a 750ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other photos, click my sign


Something about this Mini-ITX Bench build looks soo refreshing


----------



## bob808

I like that cooler. What kind is it? I know that's a noctua fan..


----------



## fleetfeather

Noctua NH-C12P SE14


----------



## ccRicers

Here is what I'm currently using.



And a preview of my next build


----------



## fleetfeather

Oooooh I think I spy a windowed U3


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oooooh I think I spy a windowed U3


Close but it's the U2


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Close but it's the U2


Ah! Interested to see your build


----------



## Cubelia

Size comparison between 600ml bottle and CoolerMaster N200

No killer specs or quality pics here.
I just upgraded from i3 3220 to i5 2400.
Looking for a decent low-profile CPU cooler under 50$.
And wanting to buy some sleeved extension cables.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison between 600ml bottle and CoolerMaster N200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No killer specs or quality pics here.
> I just upgraded from i3 3220 to i5 2400.
> Looking for a decent low-profile CPU cooler under 50$.
> And wanting to buy some sleeved extension cables.


God, I love this case.


----------



## Eddie666

definitely not a beast, but it's a mini itx for sure!

My v1.0 (W.I.P.) htpc/downloading station/light gaming....the sandwich itx!: based on a celeron j1900, 8gb ram, one ssd crucial mx100 256gb, one evga gtx 750 ti; all is powered by a pico psu 150w and cooled by a prolimatech ultra seek vortex slim 140mm (placed between the heatsink of the celeron and the heatsink of the gtx)
the case is 200*80*225 mm (W*H*D)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> definitely not a beast, but it's a mini itx for sure!
> 
> My v1.0 (W.I.P.) htpc/downloading station/light gaming....the sandwich itx!: based on a celeron j1900, 8gb ram, one ssd crucial mx100 256gb, one evga gtx 750 ti; all is powered by a pico psu 150w and cooled by a prolimatech ultra seek vortex slim 140mm (placed between the heatsink of the celeron and the heatsink of the gtx)
> the case is 200*80*225 mm (W*H*D)
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/31b6c607ea12dd2d465807379dc51140.jpg http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/d289d2d85744721b55be74f11be34744.jpg


Pictures are tiny.









On a side note, I am exploring the idea of upgrading to a Z97 mITX mobo and of course a new 1150 CPU. Just can't decide what I want!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Pictures are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I am exploring the idea of upgrading to a Z97 mITX mobo and of course a new 1150 CPU. Just can't decide what I want!


The 46x0 chips would be my go-to, although the Pentium G3258 is a bit of a monster, and has a pretty low TDP (53w, I think). As for motherboards, you can't really go wrong with an Asus or Gigabyte board, ASRock's boards are alright, and the Stinger is kind of hit or miss. If you're looking for the best, I'd get a Maximus VII Impact.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> definitely not a beast, but it's a mini itx for sure!
> 
> My v1.0 (W.I.P.) htpc/downloading station/light gaming....the sandwich itx!: based on a celeron j1900, 8gb ram, one ssd crucial mx100 256gb, one evga gtx 750 ti; all is powered by a pico psu 150w and cooled by a prolimatech ultra seek vortex slim 140mm (placed between the heatsink of the celeron and the heatsink of the gtx)
> the case is 200*80*225 mm (W*H*D)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Isn't that celeron j1900 Bay Trail? Need more pics!


----------



## Eddie666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Isn't that celeron j1900 Bay Trail? Need more pics!


right, is that.

here is as appeared when I bought it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Pictures are tiny.


Click and do a view original, they're pretty sizable









Looks like a nice little system too, giving me thoughts for a few HTPCS if I were to not go X99 m-ATX later on next year when prices go down


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Click and do a view original, they're pretty sizable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice little system too, giving me thoughts for a few HTPCS if I were to not go X99 m-ATX later on next year when prices go down


I did. Still small.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison between 600ml bottle and CoolerMaster N200
> 
> No killer specs or quality pics here.
> I just upgraded from i3 3220 to i5 2400.
> Looking for a decent low-profile CPU cooler under 50$.
> And wanting to buy some sleeved extension cables.


Quick question, how do you like your n200? Im thinking about picking one up. Is there any other a;alternatives to the budget matx case that are as good as this one?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I did. Still small.


1600x1345 is pretty decent I think

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a2/a2d2db26_IMG_20140917_155053.jpeg


----------



## blooder11181

cool rig eddie666


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quick question, how do you like your n200? Im thinking about picking one up. Is there any other a;alternatives to the budget matx case that are as good as this one?


N200 is a great case for its value.
But the front panel is a bit _painful_ to remove.(Not a big problem,though.)
The cable management was a bit hard to do since the space at the back of the case is very limited unless you have flat cables.
(Or you will run into:"squeeze da cables or I cannot close teh side panel!")


----------



## timerwin63

Cleaned up the tubing on my water loop and traded out the DIMMs under the HyperX sinks for Ripjaws Z running at 2133 9-9-9-24.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> definitely not a beast, but it's a mini itx for sure!
> 
> My v1.0 (W.I.P.) htpc/downloading station/light gaming....the sandwich itx!: based on a celeron j1900, 8gb ram, one ssd crucial mx100 256gb, one evga gtx 750 ti; *all is powered by a pico psu 150w* and cooled by a prolimatech ultra seek vortex slim 140mm (placed between the heatsink of the celeron and the heatsink of the gtx)
> the case is 200*80*225 mm (W*H*D)


Do you mind linking the Pico PSU? I am currently in a hunt for one!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Do you mind linking the Pico PSU? I am currently in a hunt for one!


http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT


----------



## Eddie666

or this one (where I bought mine)

http://www.short-circuit.com/


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> or this one (where I bought mine)
> 
> http://www.short-circuit.com/


Thanks guys. I need one for a small i3 system I got from work. The Pico PSU in it did not come with the external power adapter. Knew I came to the right place!

http://www.zippy.com.tw/pw/showdetail.aspx?pp_rfnbr=1714
This is the unit that came with the OEM system, but I am thinking that it is probably shot seeings how they pulled it from production. Have to dig into it is more tonight.


----------



## LordOfTots

Hoping to join this club in the coming months, once I decide on a case for my on-the-go gaming box. Trying to figure out the case though, having a hard time finding something that fits my needs.

Any of you guys know of cases that are the volume of an Xbone or smaller, that can accommodate a Mini-ITX/Micro-ATX board and discreet graphics card? Most likely getting a FX 6300 or Athlon X4 along with something between a R7 260 and R9 285 ITX. I was originally planning on an ITX build inside of a Xbox 360 shell, but it appears that I wouldn't be able to fit more than an APU in such a case.


----------



## galletabah

can i join? xDD
i did a mod on my bitfenix phenom






i want to buy white sleeving extension


----------



## CaptainZombie

My SX600-G came in today and I have been running it now the last hr and I do not hear the PSU so far considering the noise that people say they are hearing from it. Here are some updated pics......I removed the DVD and HDD trays. I plan to mod the top of the case so I can get one more 120mm fan up top and then here at some point soon I can get that 240mm rad to cool both CPU and GPU.


----------



## drnilly007

My sx600 g is running flawlessly. Wondering though... the single 2x6+2 gpu cable enough power?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah its enough,the Silverstone SFX psu's give out the advertised power.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> My sx600 g is running flawlessly. Wondering though... the single 2x6+2 gpu cable enough power?
> 
> snip


for what GPU? I wouldn't be running a 780Ti off a 1x 8+(6+2)pin cable. I'd run it off a 1x8pin and a 1x6+2pin (2 separate cables)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I wouldn't be running a 780Ti off a 1x 8+(6+2)pin cable. I'd run it off a 1x8pin and a 1x6+2pin (2 separate cables)


Those are true single rail PSUs, there's no advantage to splitting PCIe power connections. They are all joined to the same spots on the PSU end and the GPU end.

And if you mean the wire itself? 780Ti pulls PCIe pulls 265W max (unless you unlocked it). One quarter of that comes via the motherboard ATX24 connector, three quarters from the PSU directly. So about 200W split over three 12V wires = 5.5 amps per wire. That's perfectly fine for 18 AWG.

The SX600-G even uses 16 AWG on its PCIe wires, specifically so that it can do 8+8 pin on a single cable.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esponation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> or this one (where I bought mine)
> 
> http://www.short-circuit.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys. I need one for a small i3 system I got from work. The Pico PSU in it did not come with the external power adapter. Knew I came to the right place!
> 
> http://www.zippy.com.tw/pw/showdetail.aspx?pp_rfnbr=1714
> This is the unit that came with the OEM system, but I am thinking that it is probably shot seeings how they pulled it from production. Have to dig into it is more tonight.
Click to expand...

According to the spec sheet for that thing it uses 12v 15amp input. You can hot wire a Xbox 360 power brick to power it. I believe all you have to do it clip the plug off strip back the shelth and the yellow and black are your 12 vokt +/- and the red and blue get twisted together to force it always on. You may want to look into it but that's what I'd do if you still have the OEM PSU. Then all you need is a matching plug for the PC.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Then all you need is a matching plug for the PC.


Have fun wiring your miniFIT-JR pins.







Most horrible things ever.


----------



## Eddie666

Another way could be using a dell-da2


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Those are true single rail PSUs, there's no advantage to splitting PCIe power connections. They are all joined to the same spots on the PSU end and the GPU end.
> 
> And if you mean the wire itself? 780Ti pulls PCIe pulls 265W max (unless you unlocked it). One quarter of that comes via the motherboard ATX24 connector, three quarters from the PSU directly. So about 200W split over three 12V wires = 5.5 amps per wire. That's perfectly fine for 18 AWG.
> 
> The SX600-G even uses 16 AWG on its PCIe wires, specifically so that it can do 8+8 pin on a single cable.


I feel I may have been mislead, since I read frequently that fellow 780 Ti Classified owners were yahooing about the need to use both cables for pcie power.

Either their claims were exaggerated, or I've over generalised to all 780Ti's unnecessarily

Whichever the case, thanks!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I feel I may have been mislead, since I read frequently that fellow 780 Ti Classified owners were yahooing about the need to use both cables for pcie power.
> 
> Either their claims were exaggerated, or I've over generalised to all 780Ti's unnecessarily
> 
> Whichever the case, thanks!!


Yes, Classified and Lightning etc are a bit different class. Not so much because of extra power draw, but the high clock frequency demands a more stable power delivery and splitting among more wires could help that a little (less Vdroop, maybe less ripple too). Also the motherboard must deliver 25% of the power. Depending how it is wired, and whether the CPU is heavily overclocked as well, there could be instability of voltage through the PCIe connector.

The people who were yahooing: were they complaining of lower overclocks when using a single cable? Or BSODs, or power-outs, or actually melting connectors? Would bet that under test conditions it would be difficult to prove the advantage when using a good quality modern PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes, Classified and Lightning etc are a bit different class. Not so much because of extra power draw, but the high clock frequency demands a more stable power delivery and splitting among more wires could help that a little (less Vdroop, maybe less ripple too). Also the motherboard must deliver 25% of the power. Depending how it is wired, and whether the CPU is heavily overclocked as well, there could be instability of voltage through the PCIe connector.
> 
> The people who were yahooing: were they complaining of lower overclocks when using a single cable? Or BSODs, or power-outs, or actually melting connectors? Would bet that under test conditions it would be difficult to prove the advantage when using a good quality modern PSU.


Gotcha! The reason you mentioned above is the rationale they were using; more stable power delivery and potentially less ripple, due to the extra wires delivering the required power. I believe Szeged said he had a few blackouts when trying to push the card with a single connector, but I may be mistaken


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gotcha! The reason you mentioned above is the rationale they were using; more stable power delivery and potentially less ripple, due to the extra wires delivering the required power. I believe Szeged said he had a few blackouts when trying to push the card with a single connector, but I may be mistaken


He's a serious overclocker, no? I see him post in the WC Club. If he says he needs extra cables, or even extra PSUs, then I would be inclined to believe him


----------



## Dortheleus

Has anyone built wc with a fractal design Node 304?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Has anyone built wc with a fractal design Node 304?


look for the Node 304 owners club - will show you there are plenty of good WC options (inc 184mm rads in the front), which are a bit pricey apparently


----------



## fleetfeather

Haha, indeed Wisk









Dortheleus, OCN member Rammoshe has a lot of helpful info regarding Node 304 WC'ing, including which 140mm radiator you need to buy if you want to fit it internally (protip: it's the Magicool Slim 140mm)


----------



## drnilly007

I really enjoyed this build I finished putting a mitx VII impact in the BF Phenom mATX with full watercooling. Everything fits perfectly, cables well hidden, slight mod to mount a 120 xflow rad to rear of case externally great cooling performance. Its a great case for small rig with a lot of space.

Still yet to cut honeycomb from top grill, add window to side of case and add a fiber optic light.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, indeed Wisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dortheleus, OCN member Rammoshe has a lot of helpful info regarding Node 304 WC'ing, including which 140mm radiator you need to buy if you want to fit it internally (protip: it's the Magicool Slim 140mm)


Well I already have 2 BlackIce GT Stealth 140mm with 3 beQuite 140mm Silent Wings. And I'm wondering if they will fit in a Node304.


----------



## MiiX

Finally able to buy watercooling!1!1!

Just need an answer to a "simple" question:
What is the better rad for noise and performance between these:

Techbay rads are Magicool, but I don't think these are what to go for...

Edit: Probably bit important to say: Only got 95mm to work with, so 45mm rad if push/pull, and 70 if push or pull


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> What is the better rad for noise and performance


I would use Coolstream PE with push-pull eLoops, but then I would say that, it's what I'm using myself on the folding rig.

But... your picture shows 360 rads, and your sig shows Fractal Design Core 1000 ... how does it fit?


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I would use Coolstream PE with push-pull eLoops, but then I would say that, it's what I'm using myself on the folding rig.
> 
> But... your picture shows 360 rads, and your sig shows Fractal Design Core 1000 ... how does it fit?


Unicorn magic:


Few mm to spare. Might have to trim down the front 5.25" covers tho









EDIT: Might be changing to a smaller PSU as well. Not sure about that yet.
EDIT2: And ehm I have 6 AP 15's that I can use. Going to fit a voltage/fan controller somehow


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> And ehm I have 6 AP 15's that I can use. Going to fit a voltage/fan controller somehow


Cool ap15s








What about aquacomputer power adjust?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Well I already have 2 BlackIce GT Stealth 140mm with 3 beQuite 140mm Silent Wings. And I'm wondering if they will fit in a Node304.


The BlackIce GTS won't fit on the back exhaust; the rad's width is too wide, and as a result, you won't be able to fit the roof panel onto the chassis. You can of course mount the 140mm rad externally though if that works for you.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The BlackIce GTS won't fit on the back exhaust; the rad's width is too wide, and as a result, you won't be able to fit the roof panel onto the chassis. You can of course mount the 140mm rad externally though if that works for you.


Thanks for the info, that just means I'll need to find another case.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Cool ap15s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about aquacomputer power adjust?


Iv been thinking about that one, just need to find out how big it is, and then find a place for it to sit


----------



## Dortheleus

Has anyone ever make a build with a Rosewill Legacy W1-B?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Has anyone ever make a build with a Rosewill Legacy W1-B?


Thought about it for a few seconds.....







Definitely a sweet case.

On a side note, been thinking of going Z97 since my Gigabyte motherboard is ticking me off (No Vcore adjustement, was gonna get a 3770k). Ya'll think a G3258 will hold me over till I want to get a i7?


----------



## Jimbags

If its only for gaming and you overclock, then yes the Pentium shall do.


----------



## MiiX

@WiSK, I might be able to get my hands on a Alphacool UT60 360. That will even fit better cause its a few mm shorter. But I'm not confident 3 fans on a 60mm rad will be more silent than 6 on a 38 splitfin to keep the same temp...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> @WiSK, I might be able to get my hands on a Alphacool UT60 360. That will even fit better cause its a few mm shorter. But I'm not confident 3 fans on a 60mm rad will be more silent than 6 on a 38 splitfin to keep the same temp...


I don't have a UT60 to be able to tell you for sure. But I've been reading some reviews since you asked this, and I start to come to the conclusion: if you would choose a 60mm rad, then the XSPC RXv3 stands out as a great performer at low fan speeds (and at high rpm too). I also heard from others that the Alphacool rads are dirty inside, need a lot of flushing.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I don't have a UT60 to be able to tell you for sure. But I've been reading some reviews since you asked this, and I start to come to the conclusion: if you would choose a 60mm rad, then the XSPC RXv3 stands out as a great performer at low fan speeds (and at high rpm too). I also heard from others that the Alphacool rads are dirty inside, need a lot of flushing.


I'v searched abit around on shops around Norway, and I'v found a shop which sells a lot of rads. Going to have to do some more research. Thanks for great help


----------



## saxovtsmike

My not so small matx but quite beasty Gaming Rig







Hardware :
Case : Fractal Design Arc Mini R2
Mainboard : Maximus VI Gene
CPU : i7-4770k
GPU : GTX 680 2Gb SLI
Ram : G.Skill Trident X 2400 2x8 Gb
Storage : Crucial M4 128Gb + 512Gb, WD Blue 1Tb
PSU : Corsair AX860

Cooling:
Mainboard : Stock
CPU : HK3.0 Nickel Black + Backplate
GPU : 2x Watercool Black Nickel Hole Edition + Backplate
Pumpe : PWM Laing DCC
RES : Aquacomputer Aqualis 450 Base
Controller : Aquaero 5 XT + Black front
Rads : Mora 2 Pro + 240 45mm
Fans : Corsair SP120 Quiet

Worklog :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462550/project-2k14-wet-arc-mini-r2


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> My not so small matx but quite beasty Gaming Rig
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware :
> Case : Fractal Design Arc Mini R2
> Mainboard : Maximus VI Gene
> CPU : i7-4770k
> GPU : GTX 680 2Gb SLI
> Ram : G.Skill Trident X 2400 2x8 Gb
> Storage : Crucial M4 128Gb + 512Gb, WD Blue 1Tb
> PSU : Corsair AX860
> 
> Cooling:
> Mainboard : Stock
> CPU : HK3.0 Nickel Black + Backplate
> GPU : 2x Watercool Black Nickel Hole Edition + Backplate
> Pumpe : PWM Laing DCC
> RES : Aquacomputer Aqualis 450 Base
> Controller : Aquaero 5 XT + Black front
> Rads : Mora 2 Pro + 240 45mm
> Fans : Corsair SP120 Quiet
> 
> Worklog :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462550/project-2k14-wet-arc-mini-r2


Love the symmetry of the tubing. Very nice work.


----------



## Eddie666

Last (always say so....we'll see) update of my sandwich itx; after several tests done configuring with the fan placed between the cpu heatsink and the gpu, blowing air outside, did not convince me (especially for the gpu temp, who came to 75°), so I swapped the order and now I have cpu> gpu> fan (about that I had to replace the Prolimatech with a scythe slim, because for a few mm it doesn't fit into the case)




to fix a bit the rear area (where I cut heavily, cause at first the vga was mounted downwards) I have created a small metal plate to fill the area:



Finally, using a cover mesh I made a new top cover, trying to recreate as close as possible to the original one; as you can see from the photos it's not perfect (the right side is a bit 'up), but I'll fix later...for now it's ok.




about the temp, with this setup I could have keep the pc semi-fanless; the cpu is made to be fanless, and the GPU temp rise up and than will stabilize to about 55° for web browsing/watching videos has no problems; considering that the ambient temp is dropping down everything worked perfectly. However, I preferred to keep the fan running continuously, at 400rpm (speed at which it is inaudible) because I prefer to have a minimum air ventilation
now the gpu in full load does not reach 65°, the cpu has no problems, and the pc is absolutely quiet and fairly efficient.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> Last (always say so....we'll see) update of my sandwich itx; after several tests done configuring with the fan placed between the cpu heatsink and the gpu, blowing air outside, did not convince me (especially for the gpu temp, who came to 75°), so I swapped the order and now I have cpu> gpu> fan (about that I had to replace the Prolimatech with a scythe slim, because for a few mm it doesn't fit into the case)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to fix a bit the rear area (where I cut heavily, cause at first the vga was mounted downwards) I have created a small metal plate to fill the area:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, using a cover mesh I made a new top cover, trying to recreate as close as possible to the original one; as you can see from the photos it's not perfect (the right side is a bit 'up), but I'll fix later...for now it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the temp, with this setup I could have keep the pc semi-fanless; the cpu is made to be fanless, and the GPU temp rise up and than will stabilize to about 55° for web browsing/watching videos has no problems; considering that the ambient temp is dropping down everything worked perfectly. However, I preferred to keep the fan running continuously, at 400rpm (speed at which it is inaudible) because I prefer to have a minimum air ventilation
> now the gpu in full load does not reach 65°, the cpu has no problems, and the pc is absolutely quiet and fairly efficient.


Absolutely fantastic. What kind of loads do you put on this thing?


----------



## Eddie666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Absolutely fantastic. What kind of loads do you put on this thing?


at first I bought this pc for using for web browsing, htpc,office, ecc....
than I decide to try to realize a light gaming system, so I try to add a gtx 750 ti to see how it works.....despite che cpu (celeron j1900) and the pcie bus express (just 1X) the machine works well: I can play any game with medium/high settings, often at 1080p (I've played mafia 2, crysis 2, crysis 3, grid, tomb raider, batman arkham city), because nowadays games depending mostly from the gpu that the cpu.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666*
> 
> at first I bought this pc for using for web browsing, htpc,office, ecc....
> than I decide to try to realize a light gaming system, so I try to add a gtx 750 ti to see how it works.....despite che cpu (celeron j1900) and the pcie bus express (just 1X) the machine works well: I can play any game with medium/high settings, often at 1080p (I've played mafia 2, crysis 2, crysis 3, grid, tomb raider, batman arkham city), because nowadays games depending mostly from the gpu that the cpu.


That's a pretty impressive little rig.


----------



## francisco9751

an update of my rig, Cryorig C1




here, the temperature in idle


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Hi everyone! If you're interested in ITX boards that have two PCIe slots, check out my new thread here! I'm hoping to drum up enough excitement for board makers to take notice!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hi everyone! If you're interested in ITX boards that have two PCIe slots, check out my new thread here! I'm hoping to drum up enough excitement for board makers to take notice!


A standard introduced by AMD, I believe, that never took off. There are a few "mATX" boards (technically they fit the mATX standard, which is broad: 171-244mm in each dimension) that are effectively mDTX in practice. Quad-fire/SLI using two single-slot dual GPUs in an mITX case would be nice to have, wouldn't it?

Normally, I'm not a fan of hype, but has anybody seen this thing? Specifically, the optional upgrade:






I've got an mATX Westmere system in the mail and am debating on what I want as a secondary system. Kaveri with hybrid crossfire? VIA's new architecture? An overclocked Pentium? Unfortunately, no price nor release date has been announced, but I do know that this will be a day one purchase for me.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Normally, I'm not a fan of hype, but has anybody seen this thing? Specifically, the optional upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an mATX Westmere system in the mail and am debating on what I want as a secondary system. Kaveri with hybrid crossfire? VIA's new architecture? An overclocked Pentium? Unfortunately, no price nor release date has been announced, but I do know that this will be a day one purchase for me.


I've always thought it would be fun to have a low power, always-on file server/firewall/htpc computer integrated into another build. This does that quite nicely!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> A standard introduced by AMD, I believe, that never took off. There are a few "mATX" boards (technically they fit the mATX standard, which is broad: 171-244mm in each dimension) that are effectively mDTX in practice. Quad-fire/SLI using two single-slot dual GPUs in an mITX case would be nice to have, wouldn't it?


Shuttle has an X79 board kinda like that. I plan on using the X99 variant when it comes out with my 2 690s. Yeah, I know, not the most efficient solution, but it's what I have. Doing a single-slot mod isn't hard if you have a waterblock.



ECS and Biostatistics have some pretty cheap options under their "mATX" boards on Newegg that have both a PCIe x1 and a PCIe x16 slot. They're all H-series, though, so not exactly desirable.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Why can't we have Imtel's X platform (58, 79, 99) using SODIMMs? Is there any practical reason?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Why can't we have Imtel's X platform (58, 79, 99) using SODIMMs? Is there any practical reason?


Speeds, plus I think a lack of testing and/or demand for SO-DIMMs of X-series (and Z-series, for that matter) boards.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Intel has this crazy plan to introduce DDR3/DDR4 UniDIMM modules for Skylake. They are a new form factor DIMM that can use either DDR3 or DDR4 chips so OEMs can use DDR3 at first since it'll be cheaper and then seamlessly transition to DDR4 as DDR3 production tapers off and DDR4 gets cheaper.



I could see Intel just sticking to this new format rather than transitioning back to standard DDR4 post-Skylake to unify mobile and desktop RAM.

Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/205231/how-intel-plans-to-transition-between-ddr3-and-ddr4-for-the-mainstream.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

*#BeastMODE!*





*Build Log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1507723/build-log-cm-elite-130-beastmode-hyp36r-version-ii/0_50


----------



## MiiX

Thats sick! I wish I had the time for a project build...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> A standard introduced by AMD, I believe, that never took off. There are a few "mATX" boards (technically they fit the mATX standard, which is broad: 171-244mm in each dimension) that are effectively mDTX in practice. Quad-fire/SLI using two single-slot dual GPUs in an mITX case would be nice to have, wouldn't it?
> 
> Normally, I'm not a fan of hype, but has anybody seen this thing? Specifically, the optional upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an mATX Westmere system in the mail and am debating on what I want as a secondary system. Kaveri with hybrid crossfire? VIA's new architecture? An overclocked Pentium? Unfortunately, no price nor release date has been announced, but I do know that this will be a day one purchase for me.


While I've seen quite a few cases with an optional second system, this is one of the more interesting solutions. Not really SFF though


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, but since the whole case is of some volume X liters, each individual system only takes up X/2 liters! Obviously, it's one of the smallest mATX cases out there once you add the second system.


----------



## bluedevil

Thinking of going with a 4790K and a GTX 970. Gonna stick with the same brand this time though for GPU and Mobo. Also not doing Gigabyte, not this time. Too many issues with them in the past.









It's either gonna be Asus or MSI.


----------



## Aibohphobia

The current X99 mATX lineup is pretty disappointing, I was really hoping Asus would come out with something but Raja has said they currently have no plans for one but he has also said if there is enough demand they'll consider it









Here's a mockup of a hypothetical Rampage V Gene:



I think it looks awesome and can't wait to get my hands on something like this so if you want to see a mATX board from Asus please voice your support here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515776/rampage-v-gene


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Thats sick! I wish I had the time for a project build...


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The current X99 mATX lineup is pretty disappointing, I was really hoping Asus would come out with something but Raja has said they currently have no plans for one but he has also said if there is enough demand they'll consider it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a mockup of a hypothetical Rampage V Gene:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks awesome and can't wait to get my hands on something like this so if you want to see a mATX board from Asus please voice your support here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515776/rampage-v-gene


Whoa! My TJ08E is waiting for this board!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! My TJ08E is waiting for this board!


Sadly it's just a mock up board


----------



## Dyaems

Sabranco X99 mATX please









Going back to topic, I transferred my core 1000 to my secondary/backup/little sis' rig, now my rig is sitting on a test bench, waiting for a case that would suit it better, also monies


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *#BeastMODE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1507723/build-log-cm-elite-130-beastmode-hyp36r-version-ii/0_50










Very nice!!


----------



## Dimensive

Just finished putting my rig together:

Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
Motherboard: MSI Z97M GAMING
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
PSU: 720W Cooler Master Silent Pro M2
GPU: 2 x MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G
SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K (OS)
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black (Storage)


----------



## Decade

I certainly have one of the larger mATX/ITX cases out there... but here is my Air 240 and ITX build.



Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
Cooler: Corsair H80i
Fans: 4x Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED green
RAM: 8GB Team Vulcan DDR3-2133
PSU: EVGA SuperNova 750w G2 (I used to have dual 290s)
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 TriX OC
SSD: 128GB Samsung 840 Pro
SSD: 240GB Crucial M500


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I certainly have one of the larger mATX/ITX cases out there... but here is my Air 240 and ITX build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
> Cooler: Corsair H80i
> Fans: 4x Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED green
> RAM: 8GB Team Vulcan DDR3-2133
> PSU: EVGA SuperNova 750w G2 (I used to have dual 290s)
> GPU: Sapphire R9 290 TriX OC
> SSD: 128GB Samsung 840 Pro
> SSD: 240GB Crucial M500


Very nice. Would probably better if you _ghetto_ mod that bottom filter with black stockings


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Gereti

Allright guy's, probably sold my matx pc without my 7870 (changing that to 4870 and change 2x4gb ram to 2x2gb and cpu to use stock cooler)

Soo, i would need advice to get cheapest parts as possible to build new matx pc

parts what i already have:

-ram (2x4gb or 4x2gb, would be glad to use 4x2gb becose i would place those to my mainpc but...)
-HD7870
-PCI slot audiocard (if i choose matx, it's recommended to get one pci slot for that one)
-XFX550W
-HDD's, etc stuff
-BeQuiet shadowrock topflow, noctua NH-L12, Scythe Mugen 3, 2kpl cuhler 620 blok's and 3kpl 120mm 620 rads (would like to use air but...)

What is needed:

-mobo
-case
-cpu

what i would look?, i was thinkint to maby choose core 1000+annicversaly pentium+cheap matx mobo to oc it but...
mitx would be nice to get too but...

Or, should i choose new+used stuff?

I live in finland so i buy stuff from finland with this budjet


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Just finished putting my rig together:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Specs and Pig!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> Motherboard: MSI Z97M GAMING
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
> Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK
> RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
> PSU: 720W Cooler Master Silent Pro M2
> GPU: 2 x MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G
> SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K (OS)
> HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black (Storage)


You may want to dump the fan in the top. It doesn't really contribute to a better airflow whatsoever, from my experience anyways.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> You may want to dump the fan in the top. It doesn't really contribute to a better airflow whatsoever, from my experience anyways.


You think so? It's set as an exhaust. I would have to test with it on and off to see what happens.


----------



## R3apR369

Update on my rig:



Parallel is a bit of a pain, so decided to go back to serial. (Though parallel does look nice and I may eventually try it again...)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That does look sweet, how was the cooling performance in parallel vs serial?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> You think so? It's set as an exhaust. I would have to test with it on and off to see what happens.


Yes. from my experience, fans in the side or top, especially when blocked by the CPU cooler like this, only produce more noise and have no impact on the cooling whatsoever. Also, by dumping the top fan, the air pressure in the case will hopefully rise a bit and, if it does, lower the rate at which dust settles inside it.


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That does look sweet, how was the cooling performance in parallel vs serial?


In parallel, it was only like 2c-3c in difference. It's a pain to bleed the air out of the cpu loop though.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> In parallel, it was only like 2c-3c in difference. It's a pain to bleed the air out of the cpu loop though.


How does the water even go through the GPU block? Does the CPU block have the same resistance? I have to say parallel looks a thousand times better.


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How does the water even go through the GPU block? Does the CPU block have the same resistance? I have to say parallel looks a thousand times better.


It has something to do with how restrictive the waterblocks are. I'm still not 100% sure on what this means, but I got confirmation from EK staff that it is okay to use what I have (both EK WB's) in parallel.

I'm sure a good pump is also recommended.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How does the water even go through the GPU block? Does the CPU block have the same resistance? I have to say parallel looks a thousand times better.


I think jay explains it in this video where he has 3 way sli in parallel.


----------



## krolik88

my itx
CASE:Gladius Q50 Pure Black
CPU: i5 4690k
CPU Cooler: Fortis 2 XE1226
MOBO: MSI Z97I GAMING AC
GRAPHIC CARD: MSI Radeon R9 270X Gaming ITX
RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 16GB 1600MHz CL9 @2000MHZ
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 120gb
PSU: Chieftec 650W CTG-650C
Dimensions: 260(H) x 290(L) x 190(W) mm


----------



## ccRicers

That's a nice looking build, and the case looks cool (even the name is cool). It looks almost like my Jonsbo/Rosewill U2 case tilted on its side.


----------



## krolik88

yeah its a very small itx which u can take in hands and go somewhere lol.. good temps and that case is 100% alu with front panel 4mm's alu


----------



## bluedevil

Can't decide if I want to stay with my current (motherboard issues, will not wake from sleep 1/2 the time), go with a 4690k/GTX 970, or go full out and get a 4790k/GTX 970.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krolik88*
> 
> my itx
> CASE:Gladius Q50 Pure Black
> CPU: i5 4690k
> CPU Cooler: Fortis 2 XE1226
> MOBO: MSI Z97I GAMING AC
> GRAPHIC CARD: MSI Radeon R9 270X Gaming ITX
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 16GB 1600MHz CL9 @2000MHZ
> SSD: Samsung Evo 840 120gb
> PSU: Chieftec 650W CTG-650C
> Dimensions: 260(H) x 290(L) x 190(W) mm


That's clean!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's a nice looking build, and the case looks cool (even the name is cool). It looks almost like my Jonsbo/Rosewill U2 case tilted on its side.


Agreed! For an air-cooled ITX i'm digging this!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krolik88*
> 
> yeah its a very small itx which u can take in hands and go somewhere lol.. good temps and that case is 100% alu with front panel 4mm's alu












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Can't decide if I want to stay with my current (motherboard issues, will not wake from sleep 1/2 the time), go with a 4690k/GTX 970, or go full out and get a 4790k/GTX 970.


Go big or go home! I vouch going all out!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I think jay explains it in this video where he has 3 way sli in parallel.


So I was correct, you need equal resistance in both blocks. Well if EK can guarantee it to work, that's nice. What are the downsides of parallel? I mean it looks better, the components don't influence each others temperature, there's got to be some negative effect, right?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The Q50 is a very nice case! What length of GPUs does it support? mITX-compliant 6.7", or is it longer?


----------



## ccRicers

I may post my air cooled rig here even though it's technically not done (as I'll transition to custom water cooling







)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Go big or go home! I vouch going all out!


My thoughts too.....Now I just have to figure out which manufacture to go with for both the GPU and Mobo.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Has anyone ever make a build with a Rosewill Legacy W1-B?


I know I'm a week late but I did... idk why it doesn't seem to be a more common case really, it's nothing short of fantastic











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










All parts in the siggy since it's my pc for all the things









sorry for the iPotato quality pictures ._.


----------



## Dyaems

I like the W2 better, but the case does not fall under this thread, sadly, because it is ATX


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


What cover is that on your mbp ? And what is that stand it's on?


----------



## greywarden

Does an i3-4370 and 750 Ti rig fit in here, or do will I have to wait till I have a broadwell i5?


----------



## ccRicers

Here's my current rig as it stands, before I make the move to water cooling again:



Case: Rosewill / Jonsbo U2
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2
RAM: 8GB Samsung Green low profile 1333 mhz
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Fans: Rosewill 120mm
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
GPU: Zotac GTX 970
SSD: 60GB OCZ Vertex
HDD: 2TB Toshiba OEM


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Its all good we welcome all


----------



## greywarden

Cool, I just ordered parts, I'll post pics/info in a week or so (some of them will take a few days







)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Has anyone ever make a build with a Rosewill Legacy W1-B?


WC'ing Build Log in progress in my sig link


----------



## krolik88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The Q50 is a very nice case! What length of GPUs does it support? mITX-compliant 6.7", or is it longer?


SilentiumPC says that 20cm gpu is max
but some1 put there 7950 24cm gpu








my 270x miniitx has 17cm lenght


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krolik88*
> 
> SilentiumPC says that 20cm gpu is max
> but some1 put there 7950 24cm gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 270x miniitx has 17cm lenght


Why not an R9 285 ITX?


----------



## krolik88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Why not an R9 285 ITX?


because its not available in my shop


----------



## Smanci

Well the Zotac 970 is 204mm long...


----------



## krolik88

ive got psu 160mm so it will be hard to put it there if i get some 150 it will be easier to do that


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I like the W2 better, but the case does not fall under this thread, sadly, because it is ATX


My new W2 arrived yesterday, and while it is wider it is the same height as the m-atx coolermaster case I have.
Takes EX-ATX boards too.

p.s. Its gorgeous.

Sorry for potato picture








also the case behind it is my Coolermaster C70 and while I save up for x99 bits, I will be transferring all the components into this little beauty.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> My new W2 arrived yesterday, and while it is wider it is the same height as the m-atx coolermaster case I have.
> Takes EX-ATX boards too.
> 
> p.s. Its gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for potato picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the case behind it is my Coolermaster C70 and while I save up for x99 bits, I will be transferring all the components into this little beauty.


It's beautiful...









Too bad the window doesn't sit flush. Kind of a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> I know I'm a week late but I did... idk why it doesn't seem to be a more common case really, it's nothing short of fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in the siggy since it's my pc for all the things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the iPotato quality pictures ._.










Thanks for the cool pics, helps a lot to see if I'll be able to fit my parts in there.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krolik88*
> 
> ive got psu 160mm so it will be hard to put it there if i get some 150 it will be easier to do that


What about 100mm? Also available with 600W.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> It's beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the window doesn't sit flush. Kind of a pet peeve of mine.


Its available without a window, but then it would be up to modding skills of which mine are limited


----------



## krolik88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What about 100mm? Also available with 600W.


small psu fan= higher temp and noise..


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> My new W2 arrived yesterday, and while it is wider it is the same height as the m-atx coolermaster case I have.
> Takes EX-ATX boards too.
> 
> p.s. Its gorgeous.
> 
> Sorry for potato picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the case behind it is my Coolermaster C70 and while I save up for x99 bits, I will be transferring all the components into this little beauty.


whilst I'm a huge fan of the W2, you may be in the wrong thread


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Why not an R9 285 ITX?


That's purdy. I've got Tonga as a placeholder for my full-system upgrade, named Triumvirate: Intel Westmere, Nvidia GM204, and AMD Tonga. Why not SLI or crossfire? That's no fun!







Might grab an mITX Tonga (or its replcament) card for the bottom slot and a reference 970 for the top slot. Hopefully they'll both be cooled well despite no space between them - Tonga is short enough to not choke off the 970's blower.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> whilst I'm a huge fan of the W2, you may be in the wrong thread


apologies then, however the thread is about big things in smaller cases. But I will leave it there


----------



## R3apR369

Back to parallel I go...lol


still gotta paint those brackets black.

Oddly enough, my temps are actually a lot better this way than from before. Like -4c better.....weird.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Back to parallel I go...lol
> 
> 
> still gotta paint those brackets black.
> 
> Oddly enough, my temps are actually a lot better this way than from before. Like -4c better.....weird.


If my uneducated guess is close i would say that's because instead of the fluid having to go through one block at a time it can go through both, allowing there to be more flow and less restriction.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm gonna have to try parallel with CPU/GPU when/if I get a universal CPU block. It looks a lot cleaner especially for a small case where you don't have much room to run tubes. Full mobo blocks aren't as flexible, but at least they look pretty


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Just finished putting my rig together:
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> Motherboard: MSI Z97M GAMING
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
> Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK
> RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
> PSU: 720W Cooler Master Silent Pro M2
> GPU: 2 x MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G
> SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K (OS)
> HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black (Storage)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it noticeably quieter?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Is it noticeably quieter?


I would say it's fairly quiet. I came from a single XFX 7850 to the dual GTX 970, and it's pretty quiet. I have the back & top fans at maximum, while the front two fans are at half speed and I can barely hear them. I had a slight problem with one of the CPU fans running at full speed, but that's fixed now.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What cover is that on your mbp ? And what is that stand it's on?


It looks to me like an icarbons skin, not a case persay, and a Twelve South Bookarc pro


----------



## Aibohphobia

Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:



Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


----------



## fleetfeather

I do love a good sleeper rig

Extra points if you can rustle up a beige box though


----------



## Aibohphobia

I wanted to use an old Dell Dimension 2100 case that was laying around but I needed something on fairly short notice and the HP was the easiest to mod.


----------



## fleetfeather

Custom side panel with a bit of plastic wrap?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


Respect!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


I like it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


----------



## BakerMan1971

Simply Brilliant!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s











Stealth Ninja Level. Gaadamn!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


That expression is one of the many reasons to have a SFF LAN rig


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


my sig rig. soon will have a amd fm1 quad core


----------



## Robilar

Here is my new build:

Lian Li PC-TU200B
Intel 4690k
2x8GB G.Skill Ares 2133hz RAM
Crucial M4 SSD
4x 3TB Western Digital Green Hard Drives
LG Bluray Drive
Gigabyte Z97N Wifi Motherboard
Silverstone 600W SFF Modular Power Supply
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B with a 2350 RPM Corsair SP120 PWM fan

Currently has a GTX750 but I am picking up a GTX980 on Monday; I also have to move over one more mechanical drive (in another rig). Nice thing about the drive cage is that everything is pre-wired. I just have to slide the drive into place.

I use it primarily as a travelling media PC but also wanted to have gaming functionality as well. I used to have a gaming rig and a media rig, this combines the best of both.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01532_zps30cc90bf.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01531_zps363b0b24.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01513_zps4046cab8.jpg.html


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Lian Li have the strangest layouts


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Lian Li have the strangest layouts


But they work


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


Just looking frontpanel AMD sticker










Avesome pc


----------



## Aibohphobia

Thanks for the comments! The LAN was fun, got to demo my DK2 to about fifteen people and everyone really enjoyed it. Had issues with the rig but I'm not sure if it was the EVGA X99, Windows 10, or the Nvidia drivers that were causing the problem, ending up having to pull one of the cards. Ran fine after that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Just looking frontpanel AMD sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avesome pc


I actually wanted to put a Sempron sticker on there but I couldn't find one in time


----------



## bluedevil

Why does my system feel dated now?







Still thinking of going to a Z97 system....


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Thanks for the comments! The LAN was fun, got to demo my DK2 to about fifteen people and everyone really enjoyed it. Had issues with the rig but I'm not sure if it was the EVGA X99, Windows 10, or the Nvidia drivers that were causing the problem, ending up having to pull one of the cards. Ran fine after that.
> I actually wanted to put a Sempron sticker on there put I couldn't find one in time


Hahaha, that would had much better


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Lian Li have the strangest layouts


Agreed it is a unusual layout. However, it is the only case of this size (and it is really small, smaller than the Bitfenix Prodigy Mini ITX by a fair margin) that can fit a 300mm video card, 4 mechanical drives, an optical drive and 2 SSD's.

My only wish is that it was about an inch longer. If it were, I could fit an AIO water kit in the front fan mount without having to remove the hard drive cage.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Why does my system feel dated now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of going to a Z97 system....


It can feel dated and still take on everything you throw at it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> It can feel dated and still take on everything you throw at it.


Probably gonna pull the trigger later today on a Asrock Z97E/AC, 4690k, and a CM V750. More or less about $50 after its all said and done. Plus I have Bill Me Later.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Probably gonna pull the trigger later today on a Asrock Z97E/AC, 4690k, and a CM V750. More or less about $50 after its all said and done. Plus I have Bill Me Later.


Very nice, as i said if you can sell off older components for a decent "discount" on the newer parts then go for it. Building a system from scratch is always the most costly.


----------



## Gereti

Old matx pc sold, and now building new

Good purhace 54€+post's?, was used unit with 6kk warranty








http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dh77df.html


----------



## Krulani

With the release of the GTX 980 and the rumors of a possible GTX 990, I'm starting to consider building an ITX Ncase M1. The GTX 990 would have to release because I can't imagine stepping down now that I've experienced 1440p/144htz/G-Sync via the ROG Swift monitor.

At that point, my question would become this: Can a 240mm radiator provide *adequate* cooling for a dual-GPU system and a 4690k, assuming the GPU's weren't overclocked but the CPU was? Maxwell cards run with low enough power that the Silverstone SFX 600w power source could provide enough. Maxwell also offers lower heat output than previous architectures have. I'm not one of those guys who has to have super low temps even at load. As long as the GPU load temps stayed below ~70C (and/or didn't cause throttling ever), I'd be happy.

Thoughts?


----------



## QAKE

Subbed for awesomeness, and soon a mITX owner


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Subbed for awesomeness, and soon a mITX owner


Welcome








I just sold myself my mATX build and now i replace that with mITX build


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> At that point, my question would become this: Can a 240mm radiator provide *adequate* cooling for a dual-GPU system and a 4690k, assuming the GPU's weren't overclocked but the CPU was? Maxwell cards run with low enough power that the Silverstone SFX 600w power source could provide enough. Maxwell also offers lower heat output than previous architectures have. I'm not one of those guys who has to have super low temps even at load. As long as the GPU load temps stayed below ~70C (and/or didn't cause throttling ever), I'd be happy.
> 
> Thoughts?


Stock 980 is about the same thermal profile as the 660ti. Coincidentally I've run a i7-3770K @ 1.2V/4.5GHz with a 660ti @ 1.175GHz on a single AX120 rad. Temps are fine, CPU around 65C, GPU around 50C. You will need to run the fans >1200rpm under load, but I think you'll be fine with a 240 rad.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Stock 980 is about the same thermal profile as the 660ti. Coincidentally I've run a i7-3770K @ 1.2V/4.5GHz with a 660ti @ 1.175GHz on a single AX120 rad. Temps are fine, CPU around 65C, GPU around 50C. You will need to run the fans >1200rpm under load, but I think you'll be fine with a 240 rad.


Thanks for the quick reply and for sharing your experience. +rep
If I can sell my rig, and if the GTX 990 actually comes out, I'll probably be going this route.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> At that point, my question would become this: Can a 240mm radiator provide *adequate* cooling for a dual-GPU system and a 4690k, assuming the GPU's weren't overclocked but the CPU was?


If a 120mm rad can cool the 295X2 I don't see why a 240mm couldn't handle your setup.


----------



## IAmDay

Hoping to go ITX very soon. What am I going to do about my 680? It's 10.5 inches


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Hoping to go ITX very soon. What am I going to do about my 680? It's 10.5 inches


SG05 can take a 10.5" GPU with a simple mod. Cut a small rectangle in the front of the frame, it gets covered up by the front panel.



Also, in my Build4Brother (in my signature) computer I've got a 680 inside of a Corsair 250D.


----------



## timerwin63

The Hadron fits a 10.5" GPU.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Does the Hadron use a standard PSU? It looks like Flex ATX, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Aibohphobia

It's a modified 1U server PSU.


----------



## timerwin63

It's a custom 1U 500W 80+ Gold unit.


----------



## ccRicers

Do they still sell those? I remember that the Hadron PSUs were available separately at some point.


----------



## timerwin63

Possibly. They're "Out of Stock" on Newegg.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

How loud is that 40mm delta fan? The DS says it can go up to 9500 RPM!


----------



## timerwin63

Put simply? Extremely.

Edit: In my particular case (pun intended?).


----------



## greywarden

Waiting on the TIM and heatsink.... *checks watch*

Woohoo! Parts came in! Building tomorrow!


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Updating...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Completed recently...
> Project: Bolt-Thrower
> 
> Critique at will,
> 
> Thanks for viewing,
> 
> Photo-stream for the build log: https://flic.kr/ps/WaiEe
> 
> Case: Custom Bitfenix Prodigy-M (PPCS)
> 
> MB: Asus ROG Maximus Gene VI mATX
> 
> CPU: Intel 4770K @ 4.2 stable
> 
> GPU(s): XFX R9 290X - Crossfire Synched @ Core 1115mhz / Mem 1419mhz
> 
> PSU: SilverStone ST 1000-P (1000w full modular / 160mm length ver.)
> 
> RAM: Corsair Dominator @1600mhz 16GB
> 
> Storage/OS: Samsung 1TB EVO SSD / OS Windows 8.1 64bit
> 
> NIC: mPCIE Intel 7260 Dual Band wireless-AC
> 
> Plumbing/cooling: Dual DDC 3.2w PWM pumps w/ WaterCool Plexi Dual distributor; Frozen-Q Flex-tank reservoir, EK Water Blocks, Bitspower black-chrome fittings, E22 10/12mm polycarbonate tubing; Radiators: (2) 240mm Black Ice GT Ultra Stealth series; Koolance flow-meter; FluidXP Nano-fluid coolant; Lamptron CW611 fan controller; (4)120mmX12mm 2000rpm high-speed Scythe Slim series; (1) 140mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) 230mm Bitfenix Spectra-Pro PWM LED; (2) 120mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) Ly 135mm PSU fan custom White LEDs.
> 
> IPS Display: 13.3" WSUXGA Innolux N133HSE-ea1
> 
> Display signal&brightness controller: Rozsnyo edp2hdmi more info: http://dp2retina.rozsnyo.com/
> 
> Bitspower X-Station LED power hub
> 
> Note/Option build: If you want (2) r9_295X2 cards in crossfire instead - then .75" standoffs will be necessary to project the face of the case to account for the extreme length of those cards...bare PCB length of 295x:11.084"/30.07cm vs.10.5"/26.6cm 290x.


Post the pics on here! That build is


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Completed recently...
Project: Bolt-Thrower

Critique at will,

Thanks for viewing,

Photo-stream for the build log: https://flic.kr/ps/WaiEe

Case: Custom Bitfenix Prodigy-M (PPCS)

MB: Asus ROG Maximus Gene VI mATX

CPU: Intel 4770K @ 4.2 stable

GPU(s): XFX R9 290X - Crossfire Synched @ Core 1115mhz / Mem 1419mhz

PSU: SilverStone ST 1000-P (1000w full modular / 160mm length ver.)

RAM: Corsair Dominator @1600mhz 16GB

Storage/OS: Samsung 1TB EVO SSD / OS Windows 8.1 64bit

NIC: mPCIE Intel 7260 Dual Band wireless-AC

Plumbing/cooling: Dual DDC 3.2w PWM pumps w/ WaterCool Plexi Dual distributor; Frozen-Q Flex-tank reservoir, EK Water Blocks, Bitspower black-chrome fittings, E22 10/12mm polycarbonate tubing; Radiators: (2) 240mm Black Ice GT Ultra Stealth series; Koolance flow-meter; FluidXP Nano-fluid coolant; Lamptron CW611 fan controller; (4)120mmX12mm 2000rpm high-speed Scythe Slim series; (1) 140mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) 230mm Bitfenix Spectra-Pro PWM LED; (2) 120mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) Ly 135mm PSU fan custom White LEDs.

IPS Display: 13.3" WSUXGA Innolux N133HSE-ea1

Display signal&brightness controller: Rozsnyo hdmi2eDP more info: http://dp2retina.rozsnyo.com/

Bitspower X-Station LED power hub

Note/Option build: If you want (2) r9_295X2 cards in crossfire instead - then .75" standoffs will be necessary to project the face of the case to account for the extreme length of those cards...bare PCB length of 295x:11.084"/30.07cm vs.10.5"/26.6cm 290x.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

That looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've got an ASRock Z97M OC Formula and a Xeon E3-1226 V3 in the mail. Should be a pretty substantial upgrade over my current system, especially in singlethread (where it turbos to 3.7GHz). My first foray into small form-factors, and I'm not expecting any challenges with one exception: no mATX board I looked at was x16/whatever/x4/16. There is one X79 board like that, the Rampage IV Gene, but I could find no others. All of the SLI-capable Z97 and Z87 boards were x16/whatever/x16/x4 instead. I went with this one since it seemed like the least-bad. Supports Broadwell and M.2 SSDs natively, plus a riser ought to allow use of the x4 slot.

Also, related issue. Why do no mATX boards on the market have integrated mini PCIe? mITX has it, ATX has it, and even some EATX have it, but no mATX boards have it to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone know what the thinnest AIO rad is available? I am hoping to fit one in the front of my Lian Li case but only have about 17mm (+ 25 mm fan depth).

I guess I could go with a slim 120mm fan but they have terrible static pressure.

The front mount is a 140mm for the case so I might be able to fit a 140 rad in there but the thinnest I have seen for the rad is 27mm. I have about 42mm total which would mean I would need a fan that is a max of 15mm thick.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Old matx pc sold, and now building new
> 
> Good purhace 54€+post's?, was used unit with 6kk warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dh77df.html


That is a sweet board. I should probably think about using LGA1155 instead of the newer 1150 for my next build. Not sure if there are any major drawbacks.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone know what the thinnest AIO rad is available? I am hoping to fit one in the front of my Lian Li case but only have about 17mm (+ 25 mm fan depth).
> 
> I guess I could go with a slim 120mm fan but they have terrible static pressure.
> 
> The front mount is a 140mm for the case so I might be able to fit a 140 rad in there but the thinnest I have seen for the rad is 27mm. I have about 42mm total which would mean I would need a fan that is a max of 15mm thick.


Sad to say the thin fan may be your only option, the front of that case looks dang tight. thin fan with thin rad or remove hdd cage. I would say try to flex the cage but lian li makes some sturdy stuff and doesn't flex easy from my experience, so i am not advising that at all. 3rd option is to externally mount the fan somehow but would look like crap.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> Completed recently...
> Project: Bolt-Thrower
> 
> Critique at will,
> 
> Thanks for viewing,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Photo-stream for the build log: https://flic.kr/ps/WaiEe
> 
> Case: Custom Bitfenix Prodigy-M (PPCS)
> 
> MB: Asus ROG Maximus Gene VI mATX
> 
> CPU: Intel 4770K @ 4.2 stable
> 
> GPU(s): XFX R9 290X - Crossfire Synched @ Core 1115mhz / Mem 1419mhz
> 
> PSU: SilverStone ST 1000-P (1000w full modular / 160mm length ver.)
> 
> RAM: Corsair Dominator @1600mhz 16GB
> 
> Storage/OS: Samsung 1TB EVO SSD / OS Windows 8.1 64bit
> 
> NIC: mPCIE Intel 7260 Dual Band wireless-AC
> 
> Plumbing/cooling: Dual DDC 3.2w PWM pumps w/ WaterCool Plexi Dual distributor; Frozen-Q Flex-tank reservoir, EK Water Blocks, Bitspower black-chrome fittings, E22 10/12mm polycarbonate tubing; Radiators: (2) 240mm Black Ice GT Ultra Stealth series; Koolance flow-meter; FluidXP Nano-fluid coolant; Lamptron CW611 fan controller; (4)120mmX12mm 2000rpm high-speed Scythe Slim series; (1) 140mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) 230mm Bitfenix Spectra-Pro PWM LED; (2) 120mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) Ly 135mm PSU fan custom White LEDs.
> 
> IPS Display: 13.3" WSUXGA Innolux N133HSE-ea1
> 
> Display signal&brightness controller: Rozsnyo edp2hdmi more info: http://dp2retina.rozsnyo.com/
> 
> Bitspower X-Station LED power hub
> 
> Note/Option build: If you want (2) r9_295X2 cards in crossfire instead - then .75" standoffs will be necessary to project the face of the case to account for the extreme length of those cards...bare PCB length of 295x:11.084"/30.07cm vs.10.5"/26.6cm 290x.










Integrated monitor







This is TRÈS cool


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Alright, here are some PICs.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> Completed recently...
> Project: Bolt-Thrower
> 
> Critique at will,
> 
> Thanks for viewing,
> 
> Photo-stream for the build log: https://flic.kr/ps/WaiEe
> 
> Case: Custom Bitfenix Prodigy-M (PPCS)
> 
> MB: Asus ROG Maximus Gene VI mATX
> 
> CPU: Intel 4770K @ 4.2 stable
> 
> GPU(s): XFX R9 290X - Crossfire Synched @ Core 1115mhz / Mem 1419mhz
> 
> PSU: SilverStone ST 1000-P (1000w full modular / 160mm length ver.)
> 
> RAM: Corsair Dominator @1600mhz 16GB
> 
> Storage/OS: Samsung 1TB EVO SSD / OS Windows 8.1 64bit
> 
> NIC: mPCIE Intel 7260 Dual Band wireless-AC
> 
> Plumbing/cooling: Dual DDC 3.2w PWM pumps w/ WaterCool Plexi Dual distributor; Frozen-Q Flex-tank reservoir, EK Water Blocks, Bitspower black-chrome fittings, E22 10/12mm polycarbonate tubing; Radiators: (2) 240mm Black Ice GT Ultra Stealth series; Koolance flow-meter; FluidXP Nano-fluid coolant; Lamptron CW611 fan controller; (4)120mmX12mm 2000rpm high-speed Scythe Slim series; (1) 140mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) 230mm Bitfenix Spectra-Pro PWM LED; (2) 120mm PWM Bitfenix Spectra LED; (1) Ly 135mm PSU fan custom White LEDs.
> 
> IPS Display: 13.3" WSUXGA Innolux N133HSE-ea1
> 
> Display signal&brightness controller: Rozsnyo edp2hdmi more info: http://dp2retina.rozsnyo.com/
> 
> Bitspower X-Station LED power hub
> 
> Note/Option build: If you want (2) r9_295X2 cards in crossfire instead - then .75" standoffs will be necessary to project the face of the case to account for the extreme length of those cards...bare PCB length of 295x:11.084"/30.07cm vs.10.5"/26.6cm 290x.


Something I've always thought of doing was a 'LCD in the side panel' mod. Have you investigated the idea of putting a camera behind the display and hooking it up so you can toggle between desktop display and 'digital window'?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do they still sell those? I remember that the Hadron PSUs were available separately at some point.


You can probably get them from your local FSP distributor. The FSP500-701UP seems to be the correct fit, except its grey, not black.

Or, even better, the FSP500-70DPB, it is rated 80+ Platinum







and you can get it at sparklepower.


----------



## ccRicers

SL0movingTARg3t, that's a very nice looking build. Can't get enough of straight parallel tubing runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone know what the thinnest AIO rad is available? I am hoping to fit one in the front of my Lian Li case but only have about 17mm (+ 25 mm fan depth).
> 
> I guess I could go with a slim 120mm fan but they have terrible static pressure.
> 
> The front mount is a 140mm for the case so I might be able to fit a 140 rad in there but the thinnest I have seen for the rad is 27mm. I have about 42mm total which would mean I would need a fan that is a max of 15mm thick.


The thinnest AIO rad I know of is the Swiftech H220. It is only 29mm in thickness and you can replace the tubes easily with your own for a custom loop. There's a refurbished H220 on eBay with just the rad and fans going for $50.

The thin fans seemed to have worked okay for Hadron Golden Nugget build. Due to the way they were mounted, they are on a pull configuration to exhaust air out the top. I'm doing the same kind of mod for exhaust also, but with a different rad which is optimized for mid-to-high fan speeds.


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Thinnest Rads (another option) - Black-Ice GT Stealth series (29.6mm thick):
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/large/057869.jpg


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Something I've always thought of doing was a 'LCD in the side panel' mod. Have you investigated the idea of putting a camera behind the display and hooking it up so you can toggle between desktop display and 'digital window'?


Hmm. This has a 4-wire touchscreen added over the IPS screen, when you mention adding a camera to toggle to digital window...do you mean that you would use gesturing as in registering head movement to toggle? Please explain. This sounds interesting...


----------



## iFreilicht

I think he means a camera on the inside so you can actually use the display as a window.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> Hmm. This has a 4-wire touchscreen added over the IPS screen, when you mention adding a camera to toggle to digital window...do you mean that you would use gesturing as in registering head movement to toggle? Please explain. This sounds interesting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think he means a camera on the inside so you can actually use the display as a window.


Yeah, I meant adding a digital camera inside the case to use the display as a form of digital "side panel window" for viewing all your internals. I figured there might be more than 1 input channel on your IPS display, so you could switch inputs quickly between displaying your desktop and displaying the camera feed


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah, I meant adding a digital camera inside the case to use the display as a form of digital "side panel window" for viewing all your internals. I figured there might be more than 1 input channel on your IPS display, so you could switch inputs quickly between displaying your desktop and displaying the camera feed


That really depends on the controller. From what I've seen on the pictures, he uses an LVDS panel, which is completely dumb. The only way I can imagine switching inputs would work is by connecting the camera to the PC and just displaying its contents on the display in a separate window. But just by hardware would be a pretty complicated hack.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That really depends on the controller. From what I've seen on the pictures, he uses an LVDS panel, which is completely dumb. The only way I can imagine switching inputs would work is by connecting the camera to the PC and just displaying its contents on the display in a separate window. But just by hardware would be a pretty complicated hack.


Oh gotcha. I admittedly know very little about hardware controllers or how to identify them, so my suggestion was merely food for thought


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Something I've always thought of doing was a 'LCD in the side panel' mod. Have you investigated the idea of putting a camera behind the display and hooking it up so you can toggle between desktop display and 'digital window'?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That really depends on the controller. From what I've seen on the pictures, he uses an LVDS panel, which is completely dumb. The only way I can imagine switching inputs would work is by connecting the camera to the PC and just displaying its contents on the display in a separate window. But just by hardware would be a pretty complicated hack.


I agree using a standard LVDS board would be dumb. This is not standard. The IPS uses an eDP connection, the output from the back of the R9-290x had an available HDMI output that could be bridged internally using a custom 1' length of HDMI male to male. It's a custom Rozsnyo signal/brightness controller board developed specifically for this IPS screen. I could use the images of the PC and load them as the rotating desktop to cycle on the IPS. That is a good idea... If someone wanted to have a live shot image projected of the internals then I would use an internal camera as suggested and either connect it to the r9-290x DVI or HDMI then loop it through the case....that OR, the live image could be windowed by default as a separate feed particularly if I used a USB internal header for the camera. That would also work. Thanks for the input and feedback.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> I agree using a standard LVDS board would be dumb. This is not standard. The IPS uses an eDP connection, the output from the back of the R9-290x had an available HDMI output that could be bridged internally using a custom 1' length of HDMI male to male. It's a custom Rozsnyo signal/brightness controller board developed specifically for this IPS screen. I could use the images of the PC and load them as the rotating desktop to cycle on the IPS. That is a good idea... If someone wanted to have a live shot image projected of the internals then I would use an internal camera as suggested and either connect it to the r9-290x DVI or HDMI then loop it through the case....that OR, the live image could be windowed by default as a separate feed particularly if I used a USB internal header for the camera. That would also work. Thanks for the input and feedback.


I meant the display is dumb, as in, it can not interpret any Digital input signals or have an OSD. Not you, you are a freaking genius, as you've shown with this build!









From my research, eDP panels are still quite hard to find. Which one did you use?


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> Hmm. This has a 4-wire touchscreen added over the IPS screen, when you mention adding a camera to toggle to digital window...do you mean that you would use gesturing as in registering head movement to toggle? Please explain. This sounds interesting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I meant the display is dumb, as in, it can not interpret any Digital input signals or have an OSD. Not you, you are a freaking genius, as you've shown with this build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my research, eDP panels are still quite hard to find. Which one did you use?


The IPS screen used: Innolux N133HSE-ea1 (It is the IPS used in the ASUS ZenBook UX31a and UX32).

Pardon my misunderstanding.
Back to it..., the IPS is conveniently back-lit which would provide lighting to illuminate the internal wiring, all that would be needed is dialing in the focus on an installed internal cam. Anyway, I like the digital feed idea a lot! I just realized that you CAN have a live feed for your desktop background. It could take a bit of port forwarding to achieve on an internal server, then I could use VLC as the stream feed using 'wallpaper mode'.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> SL0movingTARg3t, that's a very nice looking build. Can't get enough of straight parallel tubing runs.
> The thinnest AIO rad I know of is the Swiftech H220. It is only 29mm in thickness and you can replace the tubes easily with your own for a custom loop. There's a refurbished H220 on eBay with just the rad and fans going for $50.
> 
> The thin fans seemed to have worked okay for Hadron Golden Nugget build. Due to the way they were mounted, they are on a pull configuration to exhaust air out the top. I'm doing the same kind of mod for exhaust also, but with a different rad which is optimized for mid-to-high fan speeds.


I unfortunately don't have room for a 220 rad. I had an H220 in a past build. Also the Corsair H60/H55/H90 are 27mm thick which are the thinnest I have found to date.


----------



## IAmDay

Actually considering staying MATX and picking up this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352047

Anyone know where I can find a side by side comparison next to the 350D?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Going to a LAN party and so I scrounged up a case for my testbed setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the expression on people's faces when they realize my HP Pavilion is packing a 5820K and SLI GTX 980s


Haha, thats what I have in mind when I saw the pic


----------



## -Ryder-

I have a 350D but I am getting a Node 804 soon, as the 350D is a bit big for my liking. The 350D is roughly as big as the Fractal Design R4.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryder-*
> 
> I have a 350D but I am getting a Node 804 soon, as the 350D is a bit big for my liking. The 350D is roughly as big as the Fractal Design R4.


Ordering it probably this week.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryder-*
> 
> I have a 350D but I am getting a Node 804 soon, as the 350D is a bit big for my liking. The 350D is roughly as big as the Fractal Design R4.










The 350D is 41.6L and the 804 is 41.1L, not a whole lot smaller. Mostly it trades height for width compared to the Corsair.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That is a sweet board. I should probably think about using LGA1155 instead of the newer 1150 for my next build. Not sure if there are any major drawbacks.


Yeah, it look's like sweet board, it should arrive today to lokal post office, it paid me 59€ included post's etc payment's and seller was one finnish webstore, mobo was used unit

Next, i wait my case, check my money balance, and buy i3 2100 (would get that 30€+post's)


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Actually considering staying MATX and picking up this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352047
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a side by side comparison next to the 350D?


I would also consider these 2 cases (side-by-side) to the one you have chosen...:
Parvum (Many color options...)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/parvum-systems-s2-0-microatx-case-black-with-white.html

or this one:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/corsair-carbide-seriesr-air-240-high-airflow-microatx-and-mini-itx-pc-case-black.html


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 350D is 41.6L and the 804 is 41.1L, not a whole lot smaller. Mostly it trades height for width compared to the Corsair.


Yea true but my 350D is very tall.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> I would also consider these 2 cases (side-by-side) to the one you have chosen...:
> Parvum (Many color options...)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/parvum-systems-s2-0-microatx-case-black-with-white.html
> 
> or this one:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/corsair-carbide-seriesr-air-240-high-airflow-microatx-and-mini-itx-pc-case-black.html


The 240 looks good but I have a HX850 with thick power cables and if you watch Linus's video he says in order to have the 8 pin route behind the hdd cage ( i have 3 hdd's ) you need a thin cable. My sleeved cables are very thick


----------



## greywarden

Woohoo! Just finished the build and I'm typing on it now!



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## SL0movingTARg3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Woohoo! Just finished the build and I'm typing on it now!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


I really love the name! Nice MB too.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SL0movingTARg3t*
> 
> I really love the name! Nice MB too.


Yeah I love Skyrim :3 and I love the look of the _97 Asus boards!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Woohoo! Just finished the build and I'm typing on it now!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


What does P95 do to that 1U passive cooler? Aren't those usually meant to be used with ultra-powered delta fans?


----------



## greywarden

I haven't tested run p95 yet, but it was pointed out that my heatsink may be aluminum (no info, even from supermicro) which is incompatible with coollab ultra, so I have another heatsink on order that is low pro, copper, and has a fan, so the CPU will be getting cooled actively. I haven't seen it go over 50C yet running skyrim, but that was only 30-50% load, too.


----------



## Gereti

Hehee, my mobo has been arrived to post office, meanwhile my case is stilll...somewhere and havent bought cpu
;/


----------



## Aibohphobia

Someone wanted more pics of my HP sleeper rig so here's two more:





Full Size image


----------



## QAKE

I have a question, I'm currently building 3 PCs, 1 ATX, 1 mATX, 1mITX.

Can I post the mATX one here even if it is really a big build?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Eh, sure. It had better be packed though!


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Eh, sure. It had better be packed though!


I can't say it will be packed... It will be something that you have never seen








Gathering the rest of the components now

Check BETA in my signature for more infos


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Cool got my 4k display now and my other 770 gets here tomorrow. Got a few more goodies and now will have to modify my Phenom case a bit more accommodate some more stuff







Wish there were some damn GPU water blocks for these GPUs....







, don't want to use universal ones as I like the look of full blocks.


----------



## Gereti

Visited today at post office, and paid my mobo









Now waiting: case+looking my back account and used i3 2100 (someone offered that to me at 30€+post's)


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quite a bit off topic but this "mITX mobo" popped up on my Newegg feed this morning and I just had to share it. I think someone just quit at Newegg.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Socket 1150
AMD 762 Chipset (NB)
Intel C226 (SB)
AGP with PCIe 3.0!
4 x DDR 266 (PC 2100)

All for the cheap price of $612.99



Source

And looking up the model name at Gigabyte returns an EATX double 2011 model.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Semi-off topic but this "mITX mobo" popped up on my Newegg feed this morning and I just had to share it. I think someone just quit at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AGP with PCIe 3.0!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Someone came into work plastered...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quite a bit off topic but this "mITX mobo" popped up on my Newegg feed this morning and I just had to share it. I think someone just quit at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Socket 1150
> AMD 762 Chipset (NB)
> Intel C226 (SB)
> AGP with PCIe 3.0!
> 4 x DDR 266 (PC 2100)
> 
> All for the cheap price of $612.99
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> And looking up the model name at Gigabyte returns an EATX double 2011 model.


What the hell? AGP, DDR 266 and PCIex16 on a mITX board? I would really like to know what you'd get if you ordered it


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Just got a little more beastly tonight









Phenom M: Jungle Edition

http://s91.photobucket.com/user/Ora...7-4fd6-8c05-c543f0b1e6af_zpsc97b8280.jpg.html
http://s91.photobucket.com/user/OrangeSVTguy/media/OCN/IMG_92081_zps3f2c6a40.jpg.html
http://s91.photobucket.com/user/OrangeSVTguy/media/IMG_92121_zps00528aab.jpg.html
This was just a test run. I will be modifying and shortening up all the cables


----------



## IAmDay

So I think I'm going to go with the Node 804. I don't have enough funds for down sizing to ITX so I think I'll stick with MATX. ( get to keep my 16gbs of ram







) Anyone know a good place to sell a used 350D?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I think I'm going to go with the Node 804. I don't have enough funds for down sizing to ITX so I think I'll stick with MATX. ( get to keep my 16gbs of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyone know a good place to sell a used 350D?


Craigs list.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If the concern is size you could get the Phenom M. Smaller than 350D and 804


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quite a bit off topic but this "mITX mobo" popped up on my Newegg feed this morning and I just had to share it. I think someone just quit at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Socket 1150
> AMD 762 Chipset (NB)
> Intel C226 (SB)
> AGP with PCIe 3.0!
> 4 x DDR 266 (PC 2100)
> 
> All for the cheap price of $612.99
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> And looking up the model name at Gigabyte returns an EATX double 2011 model.


You find something awesome, rep for you







:cheers:


----------



## WEXX

http://b2b.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4841#sp


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> http://b2b.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4841#sp


Good luck getting one.

I was in the market for a thin mITX board a while back (Gigabyte MSH61QI for reference) and they said they'd only sell in multiple order quantities.


----------



## Sazexa

She may not be the most powerful. But she's pretty. Almost 100% done. Need some new drives.













- In Win 901
- ASUS Maximus VI Impact Z87
- 2x 4 GB 1,600 8-8-8-24 Corsair Dominator Platinum
- Intel i5 4590S
- EVGA GTX 670 4GB
- Intel 730 240GB
- Corsair AX760
- SilenX Effizio fans, 2x 92mm (09-15) & 120mm (12-15)
- Noctua NH-L9i heatsink
- MDPX sleeving, Shade 19 & Color X


----------



## -Ryder-

^^ That is beautiful! How was building in that case? I am considering...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryder-*
> 
> ^^ That is beautiful! How was building in that case? I am considering...


The case is quite nice. The inside black paint is easy to scratch. So you need to be careful with that. I also had to use alternative cables and get creative with my wire runs to fit everything in the panel. And wide cards (IE, Classifieds) won't fit.

But my favorite case I've ever owned. And easy to work in.


----------



## modapcboy

Hi guys, when I saw this case ( inwin 901 ) it just blew me away. I have some questions though.

If you build a >

i7 4790

with

a 970 either msi / zotac or suggest what brand of gpu can fit there?

and mobo ? with wifi if possible ?

2.) Can this thing also fit some led lights inside ?

3.) I don't plan to overclock or sli. So the built in fan is fine right ?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Hi guys, when I saw this case ( inwin 901 ) it just blew me away. I have some questions though.
> 
> If you build a >
> 
> i7 4790
> 
> with
> 
> a 970 either msi / zotac or suggest what brand of gpu can fit there?
> 
> and mobo ? with wifi if possible ?
> 
> 2.) Can this thing also fit some led lights inside ?
> 
> 3.) I don't plan to overclock or sli. So the built in fan is fine right ?


The board form factor is m-ITX. Grapgic cards suitable are 1 or 2 slot cards, that are not wider than the PCI bracket itself.

My motherboard came with WiFi (ASUS Maximus Impact IV Z87), although many other boards offer m-ITX with WiFi.

You can't SLI, as the case will not fit a motherboard with SLI capability. There are no included fans. A front 120mm intake and rear 92mm exhaust will suffice well for cooling non-overclocked components.

You can easily fit in an LED strip. Fitting the controller and adapter for the LED's is the tricky part.


----------



## modapcboy

no need to sli, and i dont overclock. The components inside are okay right even with the small space?


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> no need to sli, and i dont overclock. The components inside are okay right even with the small space?


http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FGdxVn

The best pick

And for the video card, add the GALAX EXOC



I'm currently building the same one


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> no need to sli, and i dont overclock. The components inside are okay right even with the small space?


Yes. It's a small space but the airflow is rather direct so it cools fine. You can even use a 120mm CLC of you want.


----------



## QAKE

Hey guys,

I just began my mod, named BETA.

This mod will be literally made from scratch (yeah...)

It has a mATX motherboard, but it won't be "small"


----------



## Gereti

@hyp36rmax

I will surely hate you now







(I was have to buy that case, it paid to me 46.95€ (and i got 20€ giftcard to cdon,com so i was have to pay "ounly" 26.95€+4.95€ post's))


http://imgur.com/4PNDA

Packet from CDON.com


Case packet


Case unboxed+added 5.25" hotswapdrive for 3.5" HDD and assembkled VTX3D Radeon 7870 Reference to case, next (when i have time) i add XFX550W+intel h77 itx mobo, and System HDD, and then (when i have money/time) i add i3 (i think)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> @hyp36rmax
> 
> I will surely hate you now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was have to buy that case, it paid to me 46.95€ (and i got 20€ giftcard to cdon,com so i was have to pay "ounly" 26.95€+4.95€ post's))
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4PNDA
> 
> Packet from CDON.com
> 
> 
> Case packet
> 
> 
> Case unboxed+added 5.25" hotswapdrive for 3.5" HDD and assembkled VTX3D Radeon 7870 Reference to case, next (when i have time) i add XFX550W+intel h77 itx mobo, and System HDD, and then (when i have money/time) i add i3 (i think)


----------



## Draygonn

I've been eying this club for 4 years. ATCS 840 > HAF 912 > Hadron Hydro. Got a deal on a 4690K and Z87 Impact at Microcenter. 970 arrived today, just in time for the new Borderlands release tonight.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How are you liking the Hadron? Any serious issues that need to be addressed? Not powder coating the inside doesn't count.







I mean real issues like structural integrity or floppy side panels.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How are you liking the Hadron? Any serious issues that need to be addressed? Not powder coating the inside doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean real issues like structural integrity or floppy side panels.


I love how tiny it is and the lack of wasted space. I was interested in the Ncase M1 but the side window and 240mm rad on top swung me to try out EVGAs first case. The steel panels and fit are solid. My complaints are the lack of MB cut out for swapping CPU coolers, and the non-removable HDD cage makes installing the MB 10x more difficult. A lot of people complain about psu noise but I haven't noticed it over the other fans.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I love how tiny it is and the lack of wasted space. I was interested in the Ncase M1 but the side window and 240mm rad on top swung me to try out EVGAs first case. The steel panels and fit are solid. My complaints are the lack of MB cut out for swapping CPU coolers, and the non-removable HDD cage makes installing the MB 10x more difficult. A lot of people complain about psu noise but I haven't noticed it over the other fans.


Lack of a mobo cutout seems like a pretty glaring oversight. If it bothers you as much as it would bother me, you could dremel out your own cutout


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I think I'm going to go with the Node 804. I don't have enough funds for down sizing to ITX so I think I'll stick with MATX. ( get to keep my 16gbs of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyone know a good place to sell a used 350D?


Node 804 is a fantastic case. You will enjoy building in it. Just be aware if top mounting a rad you need LP RAM.


----------



## drnilly007

Just got my 970 installed now waiting for a block or maybe no block my cpu and vrms are happy on 360 rad space!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How are you liking the Hadron? Any serious issues that need to be addressed? Not powder coating the inside doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean real issues like structural integrity or floppy side panels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I love how tiny it is and the lack of wasted space. I was interested in the Ncase M1 but the side window and 240mm rad on top swung me to try out EVGAs first case. The steel panels and fit are solid. My complaints are the lack of MB cut out for swapping CPU coolers, and the non-removable HDD cage makes installing the MB 10x more difficult. A lot of people complain about psu noise but I haven't noticed it over the other fans.


Totally Agree, i have the Hadron Air, i personally didn't like the added dimensions of the hydro, its a wicked case, but i have the same complaints, non removable HDD cage, and mobo cut out, but other then that i love this case, i think even after i upgrade to the Caselabs X2 when its released i will still keep my Hadron Air and put a secondary build in it!


----------



## Dyaems

New poison, Jonsbo C3: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_26_2.html


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> New poison, Jonsbo C3: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_26_2.html


decent looking case and layout, airflow looks like it would be not the greatest tho


----------



## greywarden

After a little research, a Zotac 970 will fit into my case by about a 1/4" (7mm) so when the Broadwell i5 K model is released, I'll be grabbing those 2 and an AIO cooler.


----------



## Gereti

Aand couple more pick's


*Tight*


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well damn!


----------



## Santho

Maybe not the smallest case, but it's still a mATX







my first build so if you see something i could improve plz do tell !


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santho*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not the smallest case, but it's still a mATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first build so if you see something i could improve plz do tell !


The 295X2 makes up for the size of the case. Love those tight fits!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santho*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not the smallest case, but it's still a mATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first build so if you see something i could improve plz do tell !


That is a nice looking build. Would the 300D support a 240 rad in front and top then, even with a thick 120m rad on the rear? this almost has me wanting to buy a corsair case now...


----------



## Santho

I actually had to add one of these 5.25 bay converters to fit an ssd and a hdd buecause of the front rad. it looks a bit fugly but you really cant see it unless you look closely...







I did not want to lose out on storage so it was pretty much the only choice for me. Sorry for bad pic quality i use my phone :/


----------



## Santho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> That is a nice looking build. Would the 300D support a 240 rad in front and top then, even with a thick 120m rad on the rear? this almost has me wanting to buy a corsair case now...


There are no 300D.. do you mean the 300R ? The case im using is the 350D


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santho*
> 
> There are no 300D.. do you mean the 300R ? The case im using is the 350D


yes sry meant 350D. would be an epic case for me if it had that much rad space and availability for 2 hdds and 2 ssd.


----------



## Santho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Would the 300D support a 240 rad in front and top then, even with a thick 120m rad on the rear?


And to answer your question. I think you would have a hard time fitting all that into the 350D :c


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> That is a nice looking build. Would the 300D support a 240 rad in front and top then, even with a thick 120m rad on the rear? this almost has me wanting to buy a corsair case now...


In a 350D you probably couldnt, however you can put a 240mm RAD up the front and a 120 on the rear I believe.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Node 804 is a fantastic case. You will enjoy building in it. Just be aware if top mounting a rad you need LP RAM.


I just found out about that case the other day and have been watching every single review on youtube about it. It think it has everything in it that I've been wanting instead of doing a full scratch build for a cube case, which I may still do lol once I get one of those pretty Lian LI mobo tray. Only thing (from what I've seen so far) I don't like about it is I wish the front was all mesh grill instead of just the bottom half.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> I just found out about that case the other day and have been watching every single review on youtube about it. It think it has everything in it that I've been wanting instead of doing a full scratch build for a cube case, which I may still do lol once I get one of those pretty Lian LI mobo tray. Only thing (from what I've seen so far) I don't like about it is I wish the front was all mesh grill instead of just the bottom half.


Yeah but the brushed aluminum front gives it a really nice look. You can still get air from the mesh on the bottom.


----------



## Jimbags

What is the smallest case people have?
My Wesena e5 is 435mm×390mm×70mm= 11.87 litres seems pretty small, fits an mATX motherboard though


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What is the smallest case people have?
> My Wesena e5 is 435mm×390mm×70mm= 11.87 litres seems pretty small, fits an mATX motherboard though


http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club

this is the club you are looking for!


----------



## Jimbags

Didnt even know about that one! Thanks. Been following this one for a while though


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Didnt even know about that one! Thanks. Been following this one for a while though  XxxX!


no worries! its the place to be....where cases like the prodigy just dont cut the mustard for small.


----------



## bobsaget

Long time lurker here, my current rig totally fits the topic (see sig).

I would like to watercool my gtx980 while keeping an ITX enclosure and being able to keep my cpu under my TR TS140P aircooler. Any idea? Didn't find any cases that would fit both big aircoolers and watercooling while remaining sff.


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Just completed my move from a Corsair C70 to a Parvum S2.0

It's a very nice case but a tight squeeze















I think my next move will be to go with hardline acrylic tubing, but I'm still learning how to do it so that maybe a while!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> Just completed my move from a Corsair C70 to a Parvum S2.0
> 
> It's a very nice case but a tight squeeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiled Milk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my next move will be to go with hardline acrylic tubing, but I'm still learning how to do it so that maybe a while!


Please go for the acrylic! This build will look a thousand times better when the ugly black tubing is replaced by transparent so that gorgeous white coolant can be seen!

As an example, take a look at Milk by Wanou: http://www.overclock.net/t/1487000/build-log-milk-sff-bare-die-cpu-modular-psu-gtx-780-custom-waterloop


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Long time lurker here, my current rig totally fits the topic (see sig).
> 
> I would like to watercool my gtx980 while keeping an ITX enclosure and being able to keep my cpu under my TR TS140P aircooler. Any idea? Didn't find any cases that would fit both big aircoolers and watercooling while remaining sff.


you could go the Kraken G10 route if youre only doing a GPU cooling loop. would save space and significant cost if you want to retain the air cooled CPU. that way you only need 1x 120mm intake/exhaust on the case. ill be posting more pics of my NCASE M1 with 2x 120mm AIO's later today.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> Just completed my move from a Corsair C70 to a Parvum S2.0
> 
> It's a very nice case but a tight squeeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2217936/width/500/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2217937/width/500/height/1000
> 
> I think my next move will be to go with hardline acrylic tubing, but I'm still learning how to do it so that maybe a while!


Just curious, I don't know how thick that top mount radiator is but is that passive? Don't see any fans on it? Or are they up top but with the side door off, doesn't look like there's any room up there? Just curious that's all.







Looks great btw but like the previous person mentioned about the thick black tubes.


----------



## fleetfeather

Norprene tubing can look amazing, so long as the runs are clean


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> Just curious, I don't know how thick that top mount radiator is but is that passive? Don't see any fans on it? Or are they up top but with the side door off, doesn't look like there's any room up there? Just curious that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great btw but like the previous person mentioned about the thick black tubes.


Yeah the top rad is a bit of a monster (I think 40mm) it's what I had from my old build so only the front rad is new. It's not passive there are two Scythe Slipstrem SL (wafer thin) fans which can move a surprising amount of air!







The comp is nice and cool considering it's an i7 & GTX 670 overclocked








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Please go for the acrylic! This build will look a thousand times better when the ugly black tubing is replaced by transparent so that gorgeous white coolant can be seen!


So I have all the compression fittings and I brought some acrylic but I just can't seem to form it correctly







I think there would be a real niche in the market for a manufacture to make a pipe which flexible when you first get it and sets hard after being heated.
Anyway... the current piping was just to get me back online and looked much nicer in the bigger case







I'll keep trying with the acrylic and hopefully have an update soon


----------



## greywarden

If that doesn't work, you can try copper tubing, no heating involved, and you can buy the straight pieces, if you don't want to mess around with trying to straighten out the bulk tubing


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520005/vc-gigabyte-launches-first-mini-itx-geforce-gtx-970



yeee, for those who havent seen!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ooh, very nice! Looks classy. Bonus points for using the single 8-pin connection instead of dual 6-pin.


----------



## greywarden

Hell yes! Now I don't have to gamble with the 1/4" of clearance of the Zotac 970 in my Elite 110! And less cable too!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ooh, very nice! Looks classy. Bonus points for using the single 8-pin connection instead of dual 6-pin.


And minus points for having a 3xDP + HDMI + 2 DVI layout that allows no airflow out the back of the card whatsoever.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I missed that. Wow, that's bad. On one hand, I like the sheer amount of video outputs. On the other hand, those should have been Mini DP ports instead with stacked DVI. That would allow a small but typically-sized vent at the very least.


----------



## iFreilicht

Or, you know, use the reference design:



This is the best option in so many ways. It has the best airflow, NVidia doesn't allow for more than four displays at a time anyway and mDP to DVI adapters could be included in the package easily.


----------



## bluedevil

I think I just figured out why my 290 just isn't performing up to par. I think my PSU is over taxed. With my 290 and a OC'd 3470, I am pulling almost 500w. Now my PSU is gold rated at 92%. So that's 505w. So I am faced with a dilemma, get a bigger (750w) PSU? Or go to team green for a GTX 970?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I just figured out why my 290 just isn't performing up to par. I think my PSU is over taxed. With my 290 and a OC'd 3470, I am pulling almost 500w. Now my PSU is gold rated at 92%. So that's 505w. So I am faced with a dilemma, get a bigger (750w) PSU? Or go to team green for a GTX 970?


Have you measured that draw at the wall, or are you basing it off an online calculator?

What are the symptoms of the "under par"? Shut down or blue screen?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I just figured out why my 290 just isn't performing up to par. I think my PSU is over taxed. With my 290 and a OC'd 3470, I am pulling almost 500w. Now my PSU is gold rated at 92%. So that's 505w. So I am faced with a dilemma, get a bigger (750w) PSU? Or go to team green for a GTX 970?


I'm not quite following your math, if you're pulling 500W AC at 92% efficiency that's 460W DC which should be fine.

Maxwell is crazy efficient though, I'm running a 5930K and SLI 980s off a 600W.

Edit: Darn you Wisk, always beating me to the punch


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I'm not quite following your math, if you're pulling 500W AC at 92% efficiency that's 460W DC which should be fine.
> 
> Maxwell is crazy efficient though, I'm running a 5930K and SLI 980s off a 600W.
> 
> Edit: Darn you Wisk, always beating me to the punch


Well let's put it this way. No oc on anything, all is fine. Oc on cpu, all is good. Oc on both gpu and cpu, I get hangups, restarts, alot of freezing. What do you think?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well let's put it this way. No oc on anything, all is fine. Oc on cpu, all is good. Oc on both gpu and cpu, I get hangups, restarts, alot of freezing. What do you think?


Stock gpu cooler? I would suspect unstable oc rather than doubting the psu.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Stock gpu cooler? I would suspect unstable oc rather than doubting the psu.


It's on a CM Seidon 120xl, so temps aren't the issue. Max temps at 100% load is around 60C.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Or, you know, use the reference design:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best option in so many ways. It has the best airflow, NVidia doesn't allow for more than four displays at a time anyway and mDP to DVI adapters could be included in the package easily.


Plus, for SFF watercoolers, we could pull off that heatsink and I/O bracket, slice the bracket up, throw a full-cover block on the card, and run two of them on one of these:


----------



## bluedevil

Well here is my setup.

Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi
3470 @ 4.1GHz 1.3V
8GB 1600 RAM 1.35
290 @ 1200/1400 +75mV
1 SSD & 1 HDD
2 CM Seidon AIOs
3 CM BladeMaster fans
1 Antec Spotcool

I am thinking I am using about 500w total load.

And I am using.
http://powersupplycalculator.net/

Also a R9 290 loaded uses about 300w by itself.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,30.html


----------



## blooder11181

just got asus p5kl am se
goodbye p5vd2-mx


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am thinking I am using about 500w total load.


Don't see psu model there.

Still not sure how you figure 500W. Even at that voltage, a locked i3 uses maybe 60W and the 290 is 6+8 pin, so 300 max. Other components aren't using 140W.

If it is psu issue then worry about voltage droop, ripple and transient response before looking at total draw.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Don't see psu model there.
> 
> Still not sure how you figure 500W. Even at that voltage, a locked i3 uses maybe 60W and the 290 is 6+8 pin, so 300 max. Other components aren't using 140W.
> 
> If it is psu issue then worry about voltage droop, ripple and transient response before looking at total draw.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262

All I can figure is that my 290 (254w stock) is pulling more than 300w and my 3470 (77w stock) about 115w when both are OC'd. So that's at least 415w just from those two components, leaving about 91w to go for the rest of the system.

Also my math is this 92% efficiency X 550w = 506w


----------



## WiSK

Cpu has 77w tdp , but that's far above what it uses. You can see actual draw using something like aida64 or open hardware monitor.

Your psu is 550w, it can deliver 550w DC ... Efficiency of 92 % means it pulls 598W from AC.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Cpu has 77w tdp , but that's far above what it uses. You can see actual draw using something like aida64 or open hardware monitor.
> 
> Your psu is 550w, it can deliver 550w DC ... Efficiency of 92 % means it pulls more from AC.


Alright then...and I came across this...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It's on a CM Seidon 120xl, so temps aren't the issue. Max temps at 100% load is around 60C.


But hang on, how are you cooling the gpu's VRMs?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> But hang on, how are you cooling the gpu's VRMs?


Ahh...I am glad you asked that.....


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Ahh...I am glad you asked that.....


On phone, so all I see is some mesh with a blue led fan. But presuming you have it sorted


----------



## bob808

wow, you could end up with a tiny rig with that setup. Only thing not shown is psu and ssd. I like where this is going!


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Or, you know, use the reference design:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best option in so many ways. It has the best airflow, NVidia doesn't allow for more than four displays at a time anyway and mDP to DVI adapters could be included in the package easily.


Now why can't they all start being like that? They can be a true single slot card or a reference cooler that will exhaust out the back with a dual slot bracket.


----------



## greywarden

When the Broadwell chips finally come out I'll have a 970 and i5 "K" model in a CM Elite 110 case


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> Now why can't they all start being like that? They can be a true single slot card or a reference cooler that will exhaust out the back with a dual slot bracket.


That will also allow for some really tight builds if you yank the stock cooler and bracket off for a single slot waterblock.


----------



## timerwin63

The 4xx series was like that. They actually sold single-slot brackets for watercoolers. The 7xxx line from AMD actually did this, too. A user here used that to his advantage in a Prodigy build called "Unobtainable" a while back. Can 7950s in an ITX case...


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The 4xx series was like that. They actually sold single-slot brackets for watercoolers. The 7xxx line from AMD actually did this, too. A user here used that to his advantage in a Prodigy build called "Unobtainable" a while back. Can 7950s in an ITX case...


Its probably one the larger reasons I got out of desktops for a while


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Its probably one the larger reasons I got out of desktops for a while


No single slot cards?


----------



## Jimbags

The 750ti comes in single slot, thinking of getting one for my htpc  case is a wesena e5 so only got a single slot


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> The 750ti comes in single slot, thinking of getting one for my htpc  case is a wesena e5 so only got a single slot


Which 750Ti do you see that comes in a single slot? I never found one


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Which 750Ti do you see that comes in a single slot? I never found one


Think he was talking about Gigabyte GTX 750 TI.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Think he was talking about Gigabyte GTX 750 TI.


Interesting. I can find the low profile card, but not that one.

Edit: Also, that's a Galaxy card, not a Gigabyte one.


----------



## FrancisJF

LMAO!









I need rest.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Plus, for SFF watercoolers, we could pull off that heatsink and I/O bracket, slice the bracket up, throw a full-cover block on the card, and run two of them on one of these:


That's the idea







I don't know if you're following the mDTX hype thread, but there we just recently discovered that exact board. But if you got full size DTX, you don't really need a short card anyway.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> The 750ti comes in single slot, thinking of getting one for my htpc  case is a wesena e5 so only got a single slot


That case is so large it could easily support dual slot GPUs.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're following the mDTX hype thread, but there we just recently discovered that exact board. But if you got full size DTX, you don't really need a short card anyway.


Really? I've known about this board for almost 2 years now, thought it was common knowledge. A bit expensive for my tastes, as you have to get the entire barebones, but y'know. And you don't necessarily need short cards, but the single slot I/O is wonderful, and the short cards could allow for a front-mounted rad in certain cases (see what I did there? That wasn't on purpose...). Is love one and a pair of short WC'd 970s in a Hadron, for example.


----------



## Jimbags

Nah I was actually meaning this one.http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1617&products_id=27205&zenid=a98390dc26d91307ee8f3422e30e674f
Its the galaxy slim 750ti oc 2Gb
its low prifile and single slot. Also doesnt need external pcie power connectors its all from the pcie slot. Damn maxwell is power efficient!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That case is so large it could easily support dual slot GPUs.


Sure your looking at the right case?


----------



## MocoIMO

My over sized beastly mATX rig :3


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure your looking at the right case?


Yes. make that board mITX and it would fit, no?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Which 750Ti do you see that comes in a single slot? I never found one


The reference one is single-slot, but nobody sells it. The fan, however, takes up a second slot's space.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My over sized beastly mATX rig :3


very sexy!









Pity there isn't an option for an XL window on the SM5 or an XXL on the SM8.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> very sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity there isn't an option for an XL window on the SM5 or an XXL on the SM8.


Thank you







and it is a shame they don't provide that option, I plan to try my luck at cutting my own custom window once I finish updating with sleeved wires/UV lighting etc


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yes. make that board mITX and it would fit, no?


If you could get a sinlge slot bracket that is..note the bracket out back, its horizontaly mounted so use ribbon cable. Im no stranger to modding but the galaxy card makes it easy 
I am so tempted to mod this case though! Just no spare time. Also Ive switched cpu cooler to Noctua NH-L9i now.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> If you could get a sinlge slot bracket that is..note the bracket out back, its horizontaly mounted so use ribbon cable. Im no stranger to modding but the galaxy card makes it easy
> I am so tempted to mod this case though! Just no spare time. Also Ive switched cpu cooler to Noctua NH-L9i now.


That's why I said it could easily support dual slot GPUs, not that it already does







And yes, you would of course need a riser.
What exactly would you want to do to the case?


----------



## Jimbags

Well I think it could be modded for a full atx mobo, which would restrict it in some ways so prob wont do. Also wouldnt mind water cooling. Could fit a 120 rad near the hdd if I moved stuff around, even better would be if the made a dual 60mm rad so 120mm x 60mm as thats the tallest fan it would fit. Just ideas floating around in my head is all


----------



## armourcore9brker

Streacom's new PSU looks like a great alternative for those that don't want to use a laptop brick and still want silence.

Link



Specs:
Quote:


> Power Output: 240W Combined, 3.3V @ 10A, 5V @ 10A, 5VSB @ 2A, 12V @14A, -12V @ 0.3A
> Input Power: 100-240V AC 50/60Hz
> Output Connectors: 1 x 20+4 ATX, 1 x 4PIN CPU, 2 x SATA, 2 x MOLEX, 1 x FDD
> Input Connector: IEC C14 Socket
> Internal Input Cable Length: 150mm
> Output Cable Length: 400mm
> Dimensions: 139 x 86 x 47(LxWxH)
> Compatible Cases: FC5 Evo, FC9, FC10 Weight: 848g NET


Only problem I see:
Quote:


> The ZF240 is compatible with the FC5 Evo, FC9 and FC10 chassis, increasing the range of compatible components and removing the need the external AC adapter. *The unique 'L' bracket mounts directly to the case heatsinks, allowing heat to be dissipated outside the case*, and the flexible AC socket makes the mounting position adaptable, so its compatible with current and future Streacom cases.


Sounds like it might not be so good unless properly heatsinked.


----------



## iFreilicht

I think that is a great PSU for passively cooled HTPC cases, which it probably was designed for.

Do height and width include the L bracket?


----------



## mAs81

My mATX build(it's not that small but I'll update with a HTPC in the future







)


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> My mATX build(it's not that small but I'll update with a HTPC in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm waiting for a build log









At least you've got a good colour theme in this one, but it would be even nicer if the cable sleeving matched up with the fans and waterblock. Right now, it is a bit too dark.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I'm waiting for a build log


I'll do my best








It'll be some time tho,I've given my 280X/PSU to my brother until he upgrades,but I have the CPU and RAM,so I'll just have to wait a while..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> At least you've got a good colour theme in this one, but it would be even nicer if the cable sleeving matched up with the fans and waterblock. Right now, it is a bit too dark.


Thanks!
Actually this is the first build I did by myself almost from scratch and I'm really happy with it..
I went with the BitFenix Alchemy extensions at that time 'cause I couldn't find anything else in blue..
I have planned either sleeving my PSU's cables(by myself or by someone else)or at least buying the correct shade of blue extensions as you mentioned..
I joined OCN after I built it and didn't know about ensourced or lutro0 or icemodz at the time,
and I now am currently a little low on cash,after a couple of upgrades(4670-->4790K and msi280X-->Sapphire 290)
But who knows what the future holds..


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Do height and width include the L bracket?


I'd say so. Most flex ATX PSUs are 81.5x41.5mm (at least how Athena Power defines their series).

Another good resource on PSU sizes: Silverstone Whitepaper


----------



## Gereti

Got my i3 2100 today, maby i have tomorrow time, to finish my itx build


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Got my i3 2100 today, maby i have tomorrow time, to finish my itx build


Great little proc, I gamed on one for years until I got a great deal in trade for an i5 3570k. Funny thing is I can't even see any real world differences between my i5 and my old i3.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Great little proc, I gamed on one for years until I got a great deal in trade for an i5 3570k. Funny thing is I can't even see any real world differences between my i5 and my old i3.


I had 2500K and 3770K before i got this FX8350, and i didn't saw allmost any difference when i jumped from 3.85Ghz phenom II 1055T to 4.6Ghz i5 2500K :/

But yeah, itx pc is going to be my second pc, and travel etc pc if i go somewhere, i can take that with me
buut, i have intel h77 mobo on it so...i could even upgrade cpu on future, if i need /want more power (xeon, etc)


----------



## bluedevil

Still trying to decide if I should even bother with a 3770K.....


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I'd say so. Most flex ATX PSUs are 81.5x41.5mm (at least how Athena Power defines their series).
> 
> Another good resource on PSU sizes: Silverstone Whitepaper


For FSP it's 81.5*40.5. I've done a little bit of research on that for my current build


----------



## ccRicers

You guys might want to check out this build log: Project Arctic

It's a scratch build case for mATX and water cooling. And only about 20 liters.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You guys might want to check out this build log: Project Arctic
> 
> It's a scratch build case for mATX and water cooling. And only about 20 liters.


Mother of GOD! This is awesome! And the kid is only 17!!


----------



## greywarden

Pump sitting on the GPU like that is going to bend that card like hell


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Pump sitting on the GPU like that is going to bend that card like hell


Could possibly support it with a custom bracket. only way i would even consider setting a pump on a gpu is if it was protected by a backplate and supported by some sturdy material. Hell if they wanted a good way to do it would be to make the support also be a hide for the cables. that would look RREEEAAAL clean.


----------



## catbuster

If u checked his thread u can see he mounts pump on rad


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> If u checked his thread u can see he mounts pump on rad


Yeah, it's mounted on a stand above the card. Same way I mounted mine in my ITX case

I wanted to share this since I knew it would be interesting for this thread and also because it's something I'd like to do if I had good enough tools. Well maybe one day lol


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> If u checked his thread u can see he mounts pump on rad


Why would anyone actually think someone would put a pump on a GPU? Is this real life?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Why would anyone actually think someone would put a pump on a GPU? Is this real life?


wait, you mean to say the pcie fingers can't support pump/res weight?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wait, you mean to say the pcie fingers can't support pump/res weight?


Most of the strain should be on the case's mounting points and on the card's PCB. I guess the slot and connector will have to take some strain, but I don't think dual-slot should be a problem...?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Most of the strain should be on the case's mounting points and on the card's PCB. I guess the slot and connector will have to take some strain, but I don't think dual-slot should be a problem...?


we're being sarcastic. We don't actually think that anyone would put a pump on top of a gpu.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

How about we focus on how badass that build looks as opposed to fretting over the pump mounting?


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*


Nice!!!!! Any more shots buddy?


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice!!!!! Any more shots buddy?


yup, soon


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Black and green!


That looks rad! I mean seriously, it looks radioactive, the colour theme is just perfect!


----------



## Dortheleus

Here's the case I finally got while I finish my custon case:





I'll be fitting 2 x 140mm radiators and 2 extra fans, a 150mm reservoir and a EX-DDC3.2 PWM.

For the rest see my signature


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That looks rad! I mean seriously, it looks radioactive, the colour theme is just perfect!


Thanks!!


----------



## blooder11181

"new" motherboard and cpu in sig rig

old
asus p5vd2-mx core 2 duo e4600


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*


That looks great! What kind of reservoir is that?


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That looks great! What kind of reservoir is that?


Thanks!
Alphacool DC-LT with reservoir top


----------



## timerwin63

Hey, everyone. Just wanted to advise people against getting the Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5. Had one for a couple of months, worked great, but about 2 weeks ago it decided to ***** the bed and die. Bad SATA controller, or maybe just a bad batch of boards, but the way this one decided to go out was pretty drawn out and dramatic. Took one of my hard drives down with it, and I'm lucky that was the only thing. Going to try and get my money back, as I don't want to risk the same headache a second time.


----------



## blooder11181

new pics of the "upgrades"


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> new pics of the "upgrades"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Gore!


So many questions. Why is there an IDE drive in there? Why is the fan sitting on the bottom, why is it blowing onto nothing but the IDE cable? And what in there is an upgrade to what?

It sure is a beast compared to the Zuse Z2


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> So many questions. Why is there an IDE drive in there? Why is the fan sitting on the bottom, why is it blowing onto nothing but the IDE cable? And what in there is an upgrade to what?
> 
> It sure is a beast compared to the Zuse Z2


from asus p5vd2-mx to asus p5kpl-mx se
from c2d e4600 to c2d e8400

yeah i notice that but the fan is cooling sapphire radeon hd 5450 overclock to core 725mhz and 1500mhz memory

still using lg dvdrw ide drive


----------



## Svaniis

Not a beast but 10,8L 13959p in 3dmark Firestrike.









I7 4790K 4,9 Ghz
EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 1540/2170
Asus Z97-I Plus
HyperX Fury 1600 Mhz 8 GB
Samsung 840 EVO 128GB
Silverstone 600W Sleeved
EK Watercooling

Mounted in a Silverstone Sugo SG05.









Dark pictures i know, middle of the night and excited to post.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Not a beast but 10,8L 13959p in 3dmark Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 4790K 4,9 Ghz
> EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 1540/2170
> Asus Z97-I Plus
> HyperX Fury 1600 Mhz 8 GB
> Samsung 840 EVO 128GB
> Silverstone 600W Sleeved
> EK Watercooling
> 
> Mounted in a Silverstone Sugo SG05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pictures i know, middle of the night and excited to post.


Great job! Nice to see another custom-cooled SG05!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Not a beast but 10,8L 13959p in 3dmark Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 4790K 4,9 Ghz
> EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 1540/2170
> Asus Z97-I Plus
> HyperX Fury 1600 Mhz 8 GB
> Samsung 840 EVO 128GB
> Silverstone 600W Sleeved
> EK Watercooling
> 
> Mounted in a Silverstone Sugo SG05.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pictures i know, middle of the night and excited to post.


Not a beast?! It has the single best GPU in it and an i7!


----------



## MiiX

Time to get the dremel out and do some cutting! FD Core 1000 + Alphacool XT45 360? Yessir.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*
> 
> I'll toss this into the mix! About 14L in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient was 31C, so a delta of 6C seems pretty good. Almost dead silent when its not working.


What case!!?? Amazing!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What case!!?? Amazing!


jonsbo UMX1: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_21.html


----------



## Dyaems

UMX2 is already out for a couple of months already: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_22_2.html


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> UMX2 is already out for a couple of months already: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_22_2.html


That case is too big, though (ATX form factor). He needs the UMX1 Plus: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_27_1.html

Same as the UMX1 but dual slot card support right out of the box.


----------



## Svaniis

I am going to change out the fan to a Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 2000, and put in a Swiftec Microres v2. And change to black tubing.





I think that will really lift the build to another level with some rerouting of tubing.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> 
> Time to get the dremel out and do some cutting! FD Core 1000 + Alphacool XT45 360? Yessir.


Wait, what?


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Thanks!
> Alphacool DC-LT with reservoir top


Hey there Ram.,

Beautiful build! This is one of my fav. threads to follow









How has that Alphacool DC-LT with res. top performed for you? I was thinking about using this for my wife's build next month.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I am going to change out the fan to a Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 2000, and put in a Swiftec Microres v2. And change to black tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that will really lift the build to another level with some rerouting of tubing.


Reminds me of my SG05 Build:





*Source:* Build Log


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Wait, what?


It's tight, but it "fits". Il post a picture soon.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Not a beast but 10,8L 13959p in 3dmark Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 4790K 4,9 Ghz


How are temps @ load with that single rad? And what's your load voltage?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> It's tight, but it "fits". Il post a picture soon.


This is what i want to see


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> How are temps @ load with that single rad? And what's your load voltage?


About 70 c, at 1,4v.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Here's mine


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Here's mine


Very nice! Watcha got in there?


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> This is what i want to see



Not mounted, just a quick picture as im drawing the cutouts on the top. May a SFX PSU be enough for a GTX780 and a i7, both overclocked? It would suit my build better than a ATX PSU


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Not a beast but 10,8L 13959p in 3dmark Firestrike.


Definitely a beast and just the right size. It's fantastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Here's mine


Yours is lovely too!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> 
> Not mounted, just a quick picture as im drawing the cutouts on the top. May a SFX PSU be enough for a GTX780 and a i7, both overclocked? It would suit my build better than a ATX PSU


Silverstone's 450 SFX will be more than adequate.


----------



## MiiX

It probably would do just fine, but I think il go for the 600W unit as it might be a bit more silent than the 450W and load.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> It probably would do just fine, but I think il go for the 600W unit as it might be a bit more silent than the 450W and load.


I would take 600W model,
Ah, you was going to fit it like that, have to say that it's going to be interesting lookin pc when you get it finished i think


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> 
> Not mounted, just a quick picture as im drawing the cutouts on the top. May a SFX PSU be enough for a GTX780 and a i7, both overclocked? It would suit my build better than a ATX PSU


This core 1k will be amazing


----------



## greywarden

Ordering a 4690K and the Zotac 970 for my sig rig when my check deposit clears







probably Monday morning


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I would take 600W model,
> Ah, you was going to fit it like that, have to say that it's going to be interesting lookin pc when you get it finished i think


I think so too! And if I get a SFX PSU there will be _no_ issues fitting even another 120mm rad!!!!! omgz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> This core 1k will be amazing


I really hope so too! Have been planning this for a long time, and its about time I start doing something to the new C1K.


----------



## Dortheleus

So this is my legacy case while I finish my custom build.


----------



## BWAS1000

How about Minimi Type Aqua? It will be going through a temporary downgrade while I wait for Carrizo though (F2A88XM-HD3 + A6-6400K)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That case is too big, though (ATX form factor). He needs the UMX1 Plus: http://jonsbo.com/en/products_27_1.html
> 
> Same as the UMX1 but dual slot card support right out of the box.


Silly me, I was thinking of UMX1 plus but I pasted and even wrote UMX2


----------



## felladium

Here's my build log for my beastly 380T ITX rig, White Heat. It's still in progress.

Part summary: i7-4790K, Maximus VII Impact, GTX 780 Ti SC, & 16GB 1600MHz C7 memory

Larger pic.


Larger pic.


Larger pic.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> Here's my build log for my beastly 380T ITX rig, White Heat. It's still in progress.


Looking good so far! I guess you'll watercool the GPU as well?


----------



## Gereti

It's alive









Finally i got my itx pc, allmost ready, have to add ounly hd7870 from pc nro #3 (what i use now)
allmost lost my mind while i was installing windows and it wasn't want to do that....


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my build log for my beastly 380T ITX rig, White Heat. It's still in progress.
> 
> Part summary: i7-4790K, Maximus VII Impact, GTX 780 Ti SC, & 16GB 1600MHz C7 memory
> 
> Larger pic.
> 
> 
> Larger pic.
> 
> 
> Larger pic.


Good to see a build with the Little Playmate case!


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Good to see a build with the *Little* Playmate case!


Don't know about "little", thing's 40 liters in volume


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Don't know about "little", thing's 40 liters in volume


True, but compared to other coolers it's pretty small...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> True, but compared to other coolers it's pretty small...


Erm, Aibohphobia means that the Corsair 380T is 40 litres, while the Little Playmate actually is small at around 15 litres.


----------



## Aibohphobia

An ITX build in an actual Little Playmate cooler would be pretty epic


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Looking good so far! I guess you'll watercool the GPU as well?


Thanks!

Nah, I'm keeping that part simple with air cooling. My 780 Ti has the reference blower-style cooler which I think perfectly suits this particular build.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Going from a Bitfenix Phenom M to now the Fractal Design Node 804, I now have a Lian Li V351 coming in the mail. I'm thinking I should have just went with the Lian Li V359 but I'll give the 351 a try for a few days/weeks. I have too many cases laying around now


----------



## greywarden

Got my i5-4690K and GTX 970 installed today along with 8 more GB of ram









Zotac 970 fits in the Elite 110 with a little room to spare, even with the H60









Terrible phone pics, but there's about 3/4 to 1" of room behind the card.


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Inwin 901

Great looking case, but the airflow is terible and hard to do the cabling since everything is so tight. Abit messy with the wires and cables, gona try and sort them out soon. Still trying to figure out how to cool down the gpu, i get like 70-80 C when playing bf3/4 on ultra. Any suggestions would be good.









gtx 690
i5-4690k
2x4gb corsair dominator
asrock z-97e-itx
coolermaster 850w
120gb samsung 840 ssd
seagate 1tb hdd
h80i AIO cooler 2 fans on radiator to pull all heat out of the case.
One 120m fan as intake.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Inwin 901
> 
> Great looking case, but the airflow is terible and hard to do the cabling since everything is so tight. Abit messy with the wires and cables, gona try and sort them out soon. Still trying to figure out how to cool down the gpu, i get like 70-80 C when playing bf3/4 on ultra. Any suggestions would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 690
> i5-4690k
> 2x4gb corsair dominator
> asrock z-97e-itx
> coolermaster 850w
> 120gb samsung 840 ssd
> seagate 1tb hdd
> h80i AIO cooler 2 fans on radiator to pull all heat out of the case.
> One 120m fan as intake.


A great looking case indeed, but I have to say the external rad is a no-go for me.

It's your build, though, so I'm not gonna tell you what to do


----------



## Gereti

Got it yesterday finished!


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Inwin 901
> 
> Great looking case, but the airflow is terible and hard to do the cabling since everything is so tight. Abit messy with the wires and cables, gona try and sort them out soon. Still trying to figure out how to cool down the gpu, i get like 70-80 C when playing bf3/4 on ultra. Any suggestions would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 690
> i5-4690k
> 2x4gb corsair dominator
> asrock z-97e-itx
> coolermaster 850w
> 120gb samsung 840 ssd
> seagate 1tb hdd
> h80i AIO cooler 2 fans on radiator to pull all heat out of the case.
> One 120m fan as intake.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work, man! Seriously, that is gorgeous!


----------



## ccRicers

Have any of you taken a look at EK's new Vulture case? It's a first for the water cooling company.

Relevant thread here because I don't like cross-posting.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Have any of you taken a look at EK's new Vulture case? It's a first for the water cooling company.
> 
> Relevant thread here because I don't like cross-posting.


I'm diggin' that clear bent side panel!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyli*
> 
> I'm diggin' that clear bent side panel!


Indeed. That's clean.


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Inwin 901
> 
> Great looking case, but the airflow is terible and hard to do the cabling since everything is so tight. Abit messy with the wires and cables, gona try and sort them out soon. Still trying to figure out how to cool down the gpu, i get like 70-80 C when playing bf3/4 on ultra. *Any suggestions would be good.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 690
> i5-4690k
> 2x4gb corsair dominator
> asrock z-97e-itx
> coolermaster 850w
> 120gb samsung 840 ssd
> seagate 1tb hdd
> h80i AIO cooler 2 fans on radiator to pull all heat out of the case.
> One 120m fan as intake.


Get rid of the GTX690, the heat dump inside your little case is the problem.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Well guess I'm gonna go with the V359 now...

Lian Li V351 on comparison to Fractal Fesign Node 804


Oops. No room for the windforce. Wish I could remove those.


----------



## wanako

Wanako Works 05X - Onyx III Mini

- Intel i7-4790K @ 4.7GHz
- MSI Z97M-GAMING
- Corsair Hydro H80i Cooler
- Mushkin Blackline 16GB RAM
- EVGA GeForce GTX980
- Creative Labs SoundBlaster Z
- Corsair AX750 PSU with Sleeved Cable Kit
- Crucial M550 256GB M.2. SSD
- 2x Crucial M4 128GB SSD
- WD Black 1TB HDD
- Hitachi Ultrastar 4TB HDD









I would like to say that this may be beastly.


----------



## Buttoneer

Not just a fad, because those 970's and 980's appear to be far more power and thermally efficient than anything else out there at the moment. Bang per energy or heat unit is IMO pretty key in these toys.

I suppose the 980 is more fad than the 970, because the '70 comes in awesome little ITX versions. If I were more sensible, I might have gone with one of those. Instead, I've been faddish


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Wanako Works 05X - Onyx III Mini
> 
> - Intel i7-4790K @ 4.7GHz
> - MSI Z97M-GAMING
> - Corsair Hydro H80i Cooler
> - Mushkin Blackline 16GB RAM
> - EVGA GeForce GTX980
> - Creative Labs SoundBlaster Z
> - Corsair AX750 PSU with Sleeved Cable Kit
> - Crucial M550 256GB M.2. SSD
> - 2x Crucial M4 128GB SSD
> - WD Black 1TB HDD
> - Hitachi Ultrastar 4TB HDD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to say that this may be beastly.










I'd say so!


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Beautiful build! hows the temp in it?


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Do u think if i placed the rad inside with the 2 fans on closer to the mobo it will be better to take away the heat from the gpu?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Have any of you taken a look at EK's new Vulture case? It's a first for the water cooling company.
> 
> Relevant thread here because I don't like cross-posting.


I love the look of the side panel, but that thing is humongous! By the looks of it, one could fit two mITX systems in there, and still watercool at least one of them.


----------



## Gereti

For everyone, who was like to get GTX970 with reference cooler

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010

Kittguru:

Overclockers UK begin selling GTX 970s with reference style cooler

November 13th, 2014 at 2:23 pm - Author Matthew Wilson

If you've been shopping around for a new graphics card recently, then you probably noticed that reference model GTX 970s are impossible to find, presumably because nobody is making them. However, OCUK have taken things in to their own hands and have designed an Nvidia style reference cooled GTX 970 to sell exclusively.

The Overclockers UK in-house GPU guru, Andrew 'Gibbo' Gibson has also managed to improve on the blower style cooler design by changing out the containers in which the inductors are located for better quality items. This helps reduce and in some cases eliminates the possibility of coil whine.

GX 205 OK 101441 600 300x300 Overclockers UK begin selling GTX 970s with reference style cooler GX 205 OK 98233 600 300x300 Overclockers UK begin selling GTX 970s with reference style cooler

The factory used to make these Overclockers UK exclusive graphics cards has been instructed to only use Samsung memory as well, meaning that no components are being skimped out on. Blower style coolers are particularly useful for those who wants to use two or three graphics cards in SLI as the heat generated by the chip is blown straight out of the back of the case, helping maintain airflow and manage heat effectively.

The card is priced well against other high-end GTX 970 solutions, coming in at £319.99. You can buy one, HERE.
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/matthew-wilson/overclockers-uk-begin-selling-gtx-970s-with-reference-style-cooler/


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Wanako Works 05X - Onyx III Mini
> 
> - Intel i7-4790K @ 4.7GHz
> - MSI Z97M-GAMING
> - Corsair Hydro H80i Cooler
> - Mushkin Blackline 16GB RAM
> - EVGA GeForce GTX980
> - Creative Labs SoundBlaster Z
> - Corsair AX750 PSU with Sleeved Cable Kit
> - Crucial M550 256GB M.2. SSD
> - 2x Crucial M4 128GB SSD
> - WD Black 1TB HDD
> - Hitachi Ultrastar 4TB HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to say that this may be beastly.


Soooo Sexy!


----------



## DonDizzurp

I need a GPU upgrade but besides that my rig is beast-mode


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say so!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Soooo Sexy!


Thanks!







It's been a long wait and years of work getting all teh monies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Beautiful build! hows the temp in it?


If you mean me, then the temps are not bad at all. Mid 60s on CPU at load with that H80i. The GPU i haven't tested too much yet since i just got it like 2 days ago, but the old 780 used to stay in the low 70's using the reference Titan-style cooler. Would not recommend a Strix or ACX in one of these little guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> I need a GPU upgrade but besides that my rig is beast-mode


I might have a 780 for sale is you're interested, traveler.


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long wait and years of work getting all teh monies.
> If you mean me, then the temps are not bad at all. Mid 60s on CPU at load with that H80i. The GPU i haven't tested too much yet since i just got it like 2 days ago, but the old 780 used to stay in the low 70's using the reference Titan-style cooler. Would not recommend a Strix or ACX in one of these little guys.
> I might have a 780 for sale is you're interested, traveler.


To Canada?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> To Canada?


aw Canada-land. No sorry bro. You'll get taxed $80 extra at customs if I'm right. Sorry.


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> aw Canada-land. No sorry bro. You'll get taxed $80 extra at customs if I'm right. Sorry.


Damn the government!


----------



## MEC-777

Some updated pics of the gaming rig...


----------



## Dyaems

need noctua fans bro


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> need noctua fans bro


No! No noctuas!


----------



## mr one

Ok wht case would you suggest:
node 304
node80x?
prodigy ( also matx)
colossus
250d
arc mini ( r2?)
elite 130
Im asking because its a time to change my core1000 to something smaller or something that could fit later if i choose to get a matx board and a bit of watercooling


----------



## Svaniis

Teaser, going to buy beer. More pictutes tonight.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Ok wht case would you suggest:
> node 304
> node80x?
> prodigy ( also matx)
> colossus
> 250d
> arc mini ( r2?)
> elite 130
> Im asking because its a time to change my core1000 to something smaller or something that could fit later if i choose to get a matx board and a bit of watercooling


250d for itx hardcore, 804 and Arc Mini For hardcore matx, elite 130 for simplish itx.


----------



## ElCidMX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Ok wht case would you suggest:
> node 304
> node80x?
> prodigy ( also matx)
> colossus
> 250d
> arc mini ( r2?)
> elite 130
> Im asking because its a time to change my core1000 to something smaller or something that could fit later if i choose to get a matx board and a bit of watercooling


I'm in love with my Corsair 250D has plenty of room inside and looks great.





I know, I have to work a lot with those wires, lol.

Saludos


----------



## Gereti

i recommend littlebit elite 130


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Ok wht case would you suggest:
> node 304
> node80x?
> prodigy ( also matx)
> colossus
> 250d
> arc mini ( r2?)
> elite 130
> Im asking because its a time to change my core1000 to something smaller or something that could fit later if i choose to get a matx board and a bit of watercooling


That's a really broad range of cases. It really depends on what you really want to do with it and what you want to pay. I'd need more information before giving a solid recommendation.


----------



## Svaniis

I am liking the new noctua fans and my new color theme.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*


Excellent!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> need noctua fans bro


I think Noctuas might actually match my build (the gold on the GPU)... Now you've got me thinking...


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I think Noctuas might actually match my build (the gold on the GPU)... Now you've got me thinking...


Kiss thy wallet goodbye, again.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I am liking the new noctua fans and my new color theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Minimi


SG05 with 450W SFXPSU? Interesting.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> SG05 with 450W SFXPSU? Interesting.


The sticker says V1.0. Since the ST45SF-G is long since on V2.0, seems more likely to be a SX600-G.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I am liking the new noctua fans and my new color theme.


THAT'S TOTALLY INSANE. ...im so jealous


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I am liking the new noctua fans and my new color theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## THEStorm

Here are a few quick shots of my recent build, not as small as some but still only has 4 pci slots! This case is a huge improvement over my old Aerocool DS!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> That's a really broad range of cases. It really depends on what you really want to do with it and what you want to pay. I'd need more information before giving a solid recommendation.


So at this time im thinking to stay with my itx build but improve it on case and cooling, so was thinking about notso big but kinda spacy case for later upgrades such as a watercooling (240 and(or) 120 rads), bigger gpu's, also im not a huge fan of 3.5 inch drives so using a pair of ssd and one mechanical 2.5 inch drive. so basicaly arc mini, node806? and prodigy would be the good choice for a some watercooling with 240 rad's and not sacrificing lots of space but on thoose a itx board would look like a dwarf


----------



## bellatrik

Dark Grey- M1

- Intel i5-4690K @ 3.9GHz
- Gigabyte Z97N- Gaming 5
- Cryorig C1
- Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB RAM.
- MSI R9 280X
- Corsair RM650 PSU, Sleeved Cable Hand Made
- Kingstone Hyperx 240GB SSD
- WD Blue 500 GB HDD
- Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15-120. (4 Pcs)
- Bitfenix Recon
- Zalman M1. (Re-paint Dark Grey)





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WiSK

My word, a 44 litre mITX case.


----------



## Dyaems

wow, i thought the M1 is small, but that one on the pic is BIG. you can prolly fit an mATX board there haha


----------



## fleetfeather

wisk, any rough idea on what a WC'd node 304 (1x140 rad + 1x184 rad) is equal to in more 'normal' radiator setups? Would it handle more or less heat than a single 280 rad?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wisk, any rough idea on what a WC'd node 304 (1x140 rad + 1x184 rad) is equal to in more 'normal' radiator setups? Would it handle more or less heat than a single 280 rad?


Guess who was considering that?
This guy.

36528mm^2. Compared to a dual 120, which is
28800mm^2

SO, going by pure surface area, better performance.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Guess who was considering that?
> This guy.
> 
> 36528mm^2. Compared to a dual 120, which is
> 28800mm^2
> 
> SO, going by pure surface area, better performance.


Gotcha, I reckon I've finally got a reasonably small case for a nice loop then

my Jonsbo W1 is simply tooooo big D:


----------



## sebkow

Anyone have any idea where to get something like the compact splash these days? ITX, WCing support and a window?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Parvum systems


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> wow, i thought the M1 is small, but that one on the pic is BIG. you can prolly fit an mATX board there haha


"The" M1 is small. Not sure why Zalman have used the same name for that oversized thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wisk, any rough idea on what a WC'd node 304 (1x140 rad + 1x184 rad) is equal to in more 'normal' radiator setups? Would it handle more or less heat than a single 280 rad?


It depends on more than just frontal surface area. How many and size of tubes between the plenums, whether the extra fins are actually touching the tubes.

But I'm pretty sure you'd have no trouble cooling your delidded i7 and 970 to far far under stock air temperatures








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Anyone have any idea where to get something like the compact splash these days? ITX, WCing support and a window?


If you like a challenge @irek83 did a window mod in the NCase M1. Put the radiator on the bottom. Use a PCIe riser to have the GPU parallel to the motherboard.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If you like a challenge @irek83 did a window mod in the NCase M1. Put the radiator on the bottom. Use a PCIe riser to have the GPU parallel to the motherboard.


I'm loving it! The M1 is one of the best designed cases that was ever made.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I'm loving it! The M1 is one of the best designed cases that was ever made.


So true! I just wish they'd do new production runs more often. I want a brand new one


----------



## WALSRU

Just upgraded my card, haven't posted pics in here for awhile.

Not as beastly as some, but powerful enough for me. Still can't justify upgrading the 2500k for gaming purposes, ol faithful.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DaniyelFPS

nice builds!


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I am liking the new noctua fans and my new color theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey neighbour! how much u spent on that build, and will the gtx 690 fit the way u fit ur gpu?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> So true! I just wish they'd do new production runs more often. I want a brand new one


Should be new orders opening from Friday or shortly thereafter.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Should be new orders opening from Friday or shortly thereafter.


Really?! YES! I can't even build a new PC until i sell this one and i'll buy the case anyways.


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## Dyaems

Isn't that an ATX case?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Isn't that an ATX case?


Yes it is, reason i went mATX instead of ATX in the case is that im going to be doing a pretty wicked custom loop which will take up every last inch of space in this case, but it will happen in jan/feb tho, Vacations, and shopping this and next month will eat up my funds, and hopefully GM200 will be out by then!


----------



## WiSK

Putting a mATX motherboard inside, doesn't make a 64 litre case small form factor


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Putting a mATX motherboard inside, doesn't make a 64 litre case small form factor


Was waiting for someone else to say it first.

@Qu1ckset, I don't think you qualify, man.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Just avoid any ambiguities relating to the "matx" in the tread title I'll just quote the OP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and no *cases with more than 4 expansion slots regardless of the board inside.*


Nothing against you. You're still welcome to discuss SFF here but that case is in no way SFF regardless of what's in it.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Everyone is correct. The build is nice, but ATX cases dilute the purpose of the thread. I never want to turn away anyone, but the locals get restless when big cases show up.

What about chopping the bottom 3 slots off? We all love chopped cases!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Fair enough guys , just figured I'd post this here , I posted my old RV03 build in this thread before with no complaints 2 years ago (mATX) , but it's all good, I still have my Z87 Maximus VI Impact with EK Fullcover Block and Ram Block sitting in my closet waiting for a worthy case, will see what 2015 has to offer for mITX! Thinking also buying a FT03 Mini as well


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> So true! I just wish they'd do new production runs more often. I want a brand new one


Orders opened today on M1 v3 goto the website


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Orders opened today on M1 v3 goto the website


YES! I love it!


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Corsair 250d or corsair air 240?

parts i got now:
i5-4690k
gtx 690
coolermaster v850w
2x4 corsair dominator
asrock z97e itx
samsung 840 120gb ssd
seagate 1tb hdd


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Really?! YES! I can't even build a new PC until i sell this one and i'll buy the case anyways.


Order page is open now I heard


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Corsair 250d or corsair air 240?
> 
> parts i got now:
> i5-4690k
> gtx 690
> coolermaster v850w
> 2x4 corsair dominator
> asrock z97e itx
> samsung 840 120gb ssd
> seagate 1tb hdd


I vote for 240


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Corsair 250d or corsair air 240?
> 
> parts i got now:
> i5-4690k
> gtx 690
> coolermaster v850w
> 2x4 corsair dominator
> asrock z97e itx
> samsung 840 120gb ssd
> seagate 1tb hdd


The air 240 isn't really SFF at 33L, the 250 is still a bit over at 25L, how big do you want to go?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Order page is open now I heard


without modding, the M1 v3 simply can't handle watercooling with a 160mm long PSU, right? Since you'd run into conflicts with radiators on both the side panel and the floor?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> without modding, the M1 v3 simply can't handle watercooling with a 160mm long PSU, right? Since you'd run into conflicts with radiators on both the side panel and the floor?


The M1 is tiny, only just a little larger than the SG05, so indeed if you want to use the side fan bracket for a radiator, then you can't also fit an ATX PSU. The SX600-G is a great PSU from my experience so far. Lots of complaints about noise, but it's overall quieter than the ST45SF-G, and the coil whine goes away after some use.

Or just use a single 120mm on the back part of the bracket, then you can fit an ATX PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The M1 is tiny, only just a little larger than the SG05, so indeed if you want to use the side fan bracket for a radiator, then you can't also fit an ATX PSU. The SX600-G is a great PSU from my experience so far. Lots of complaints about noise, but it's overall quieter than the ST45SF-G, and the coil whine goes away after some use.
> 
> Or just use a single 120mm on the back part of the bracket, then you can fit an ATX PSU.


Gotcha. Cheers


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Orders opened today on M1 v3 goto the website


Got one!


----------



## DaniyelFPS

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The air 240 isn't really SFF at 33L, the 250 is still a bit over at 25L, how big do you want to go?


Doesnt matter which is bigger, interms of performance which is better and will stay cooler with the parts i got; gtx 690, h100i, i5-4690k


----------



## MaxFTW

Im looking for a nice case for a M-ITX build im trying to think of, I want a horizontal case mainly or a small cube, But PSU placement needs to be specific and im looking at something with a bit of front airflow, if its a cube then i would like a 140MM fan i would like and it will probably be the only fan other than the SST 600W Gold SFF PSU im getting, Also including the possibilty of putting a graphics card inside.

Needs plenty of ventilation as Im looking to use the Nofan CR-80 heatsink too.


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im looking for a nice case for a M-ITX build im trying to think of, I want a horizontal case mainly or a small cube, But PSU placement needs to be specific and im looking at something with a bit of front airflow, if its a cube then i would like a 140MM fan i would like and it will probably be the only fan other than the SST 600W Gold SFF PSU im getting, Also including the possibilty of putting a graphics card inside.
> 
> Needs plenty of ventilation as Im looking to use the Nofan CR-80 heatsink too.


corsair 250d, corsair air 240, prodigy.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Doesnt matter which is bigger, interms of performance which is better and will stay cooler with the parts i got; gtx 690, h100i, i5-4690k


The air 240 would stay cooler than the 250D with out a doubt & the 240 would also give you the option to go mATX MB in the future if you ever wanted.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> corsair 250d, corsair air 240, prodigy.


Personally i find all of them cases to be too big because of their PSU layout, I actually found the lianli PC-O5 does what i want but its not gonna be released till feb next year







would be about march - april till we see them in the UK too i guess.


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Personally i find all of them cases to be too big because of their PSU layout, I actually found the lianli PC-O5 does what i want but its not gonna be released till feb next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be about march - april till we see them in the UK too i guess.


well they are all itx cases, what size are u thinking of? Fractal design array r2 is a mini itx shape of a cube, hadron air, asrock m8, Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01. Just search on google for mini itx cases and see which suits u.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> well they are all itx cases, what size are u thinking of? Fractal design array r2 is a mini itx shape of a cube, hadron air, asrock m8, Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01. Just search on google for mini itx cases and see which suits u.


Currently taking a liking to the lian li PC Q30


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Currently taking a liking to the lian li PC Q30


Its a cool looking case, i thought u didnt want to wait that long


----------



## MaxFTW

Tbh, The only case i find brilliant is the SST PS07, i used to have one of them... (and thinking about it i may have the TJ08 in the spare room ) It was not perfect but cooling wise and size wise it was great, And currently i can see me making a cool and quiet build out of that again as i can mount a 520W nightjar fanless in the top and it will get plenty of ventilation and use a AIO cooler for the back like i did with my last unit.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Personally i find all of them cases to be too big because of their PSU layout, I actually found the lianli PC-O5 does what i want but its not gonna be released till feb next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be about march - april till we see them in the UK too i guess.


The PC-O5 wont fit the cooler you have in mind. It is 113mm high and the PC-O5 has a maximum cooler height of 70mm. But if you can ditch that cooler, the PC-Q19 would be an option, too. I know it is shown in a vertical position in most pictures, but you can lay it on its side just fine.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Just wanted to drop a link for my NES pc build log I have going here right now. can be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build

specs are going to be

g3258 OC'd as far as can take it on my pico psu

low profile GTX 750 ti

8gb ram

pico psi 160XT

if you know what the bottom of this case use to look like ,you can tell i did a good amount of work to get it to this point
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141109_155832_zpsdiwebil3.jpg.html

my other nes for refrence

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141125_191609_zpsuei5zldd.jpg.html


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Just wanted to drop a link for my NES pc build log I have going here right now. can be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build
> 
> specs are going to be
> 
> g3258 OC'd as far as can take it on my pico psu
> 
> low profile GTX 750 ti
> 
> 8gb ram
> 
> pico psi 160XT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> if you know what the bottom of this case use to look like ,you can tell i did a good amount of work to get it to this point
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141109_155832_zpsdiwebil3.jpg.html
> 
> my other nes for refrence
> 
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141125_191609_zpsuei5zldd.jpg.html


As I already said on the build log, I'm really digging this!


----------



## Blze001

I don't think I've poked my head in this thread yet, so here I am!

I'm assuming an i5-4670k and GTX-780 inside an EVGA Hadron Air qualifies?





My GPU isn't overclocked at present (The 3DMark screenshot shows the last time I played with it), since the little 40mm PSU fan and reference cooler combine to make a bit of a racket at full bore. But the processor has been running at a modest 4.0GHz for a few months.

Full specs:

i5-4670k
PNY GTX-780
ASRock Z87-I
8GB, Crucial Ballistix
Plextor 128GB mSata (Boot/Skyrim drive)
WD 1TB (Everything else)
Noctua NH-C14 CPU cooler (This thing was a &%*$# to get in the case)
Yate-Loon Slim 120mm fan (The stock fan above the CPU wouldn't fit with the massive cooler. This one just BARELY squeaks by. We're talking a sticker's width)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Looks good!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm assuming an i5-4670k and GTX-780 inside an EVGA Hadron Air qualifies?


Nice rig. Definitely qualifies. My Hadron is using an exterior psu due to the 290's Gelid Icy Vision. Might be considered cheating but I love the temps and noise.


----------



## teflontanten

Here is my Hadron Hydro with custom loop and a different PSU.

Specs:

EVGA Hadron Hydro
Silverstone SX600-G + sleeved cables
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-GAMING 5
Intel Core i5-4690K
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC
Crucial Ball. Sport 16GB 1600MHz VLP
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
2 x Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM


----------



## Dyaems

I know the case is old/ancient but I ended up buying an SG10 instead of a Phanteks EVOLV. I can't take my stomach and wallet to spend $250 for a case and have it shipped to my country







I'll just go spend the extra cash from the SG10 to buy a 2.5" HDD, a 1TB 7k1000 Travelstar maybe? Or a Toshiba SSHD/WD Scorpio Black whichever is better among the three to put games and files for editing/rendering.

At least it is still small!


----------



## Svaniis

My new build is going to be nice.


----------



## armourcore9brker

You look so happy.


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> You look so happy.


I won a computer hehe.


----------



## bobsaget

Nice! The case itself costs an arm, so gg to you


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I won a computer hehe.


Benefits of going to LAN's







free stuff. I need more free 295x's


----------



## geronimohero

Here is mine guys. Not nearly as nice as some of these rigs that have been posted but it isn't hateful.
Asus Maximus VI Gene
Intel 4690K i5 @ 4.8 GHz
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 x 4GB 188 @ 2600MHz
H100i
SLI Asus Stric GTX 970's (photo was while my second card was on backorder)
2 x 1TB WD Blue HDD
Samsung EVO 840 256GB SSD
Added ESATA Port

Imgur Album -


http://imgur.com/6YME6


----------



## sebkow

Does anyone have or seen a M1 with a window mod? I am interested in attempting this but im curious to see if anyone has already tried this.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Does anyone have or seen a M1 with a window mod? I am interested in attempting this but im curious to see if anyone has already tried this.


http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/10600#post_23156729


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys









Its been awhile since i posted on here or built a new rig in general now that i think about it but i been working on a MATX side build. I was wondering what would be the fastest low profile card out currently. The best i could find is are low profile MSI/gigabyte 750ti 2gb gddr5 cards for about ~$150 , is there anything faster?

i wonder if any low profile cards might come out 1st quarter of 2015..

But so far this is what i got together .. its a bit under 12.8 liters... im hoping to be able to squeeze a AIO cooler in it as well but we will have to see..

Anyways Thanks for the help!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been awhile since i posted on here or built a new rig in general now that i think about it but i been working on a MATX side build. I was wondering what would be the fastest low profile card out currently. The best i could find is are low profile MSI/gigabyte 750ti 2gb gddr5 cards for about ~$150 , is there anything faster?
> 
> i wonder if any low profile cards might come out 1st quarter of 2015..
> 
> But so far this is what i got together .. its a bit under 12.8 liters... im hoping to be able to squeeze a AIO cooler in it as well but we will have to see..
> 
> Anyways Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There's a low profile 7850 out there. From looking at reviews, I'd say the doubled power consumption (~130w vs ~60w under load) might not be worth the slight performance increase. I'm also not sure how the low-profile AMD card will deal with heat.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Depends - what do you mean by low-profile? If it's a half-height PCB, no. All 7850s are full height. If it's single-slot, then yes, one of those exists. There's also a single-slot FirePro using the same chipset, I think a W7000? I'd need to check.

Stick with the 750Ti unless you're an AMD fanboy and want an R7 260X. That's a sidegrade that runs a lot hotter though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Depends - what do you mean by low-profile? If it's a half-height PCB, no. All 7850s are full height. If it's single-slot, then yes, one of those exists. There's also a single-slot FirePro using the same chipset, I think a W7000? I'd need to check.
> 
> Stick with the 750Ti unless you're an AMD fanboy and want an R7 260X. That's a sidegrade that runs a lot hotter though.


There is a low-profile 7850, I linked it in my post above. Here's an review of the card from someone here on OCN. I don't think I'd recommend it, as his readings have it running close to 100°C, but it exists nonetheless.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There is a low-profile 7850, I linked it in my post above. Here's an review of the card from someone here on OCN. I don't think I'd recommend it, as his readings have it running close to 100°C, but it exists nonetheless.


Oh.







I'm sorry, I didn't see that. Flux is on, and links and text look the same on OCN. Have an "I'm an idiot" and a "that's neat!" combo rep.









I guess it could work for a low-profile system if you use waterblocks. Combine that with a dual-core CPU, and you ought to pull under 200W. I better a 140mm rad could cool that reasonably well. Is it a UK-only company? I've never seen that brand or GPU before.


----------



## DNytAftr

Thanks! reps

Hmmm interesting! it seems to be selling the 7850 for over $200 from ... i guess third party sellers but like you guys both say may not be worth the energy trade off. Im going to be using a 2500k so i wonder with a 60 watt gpu if i could use the already provided 220 watt psu (assuming it can actually provide that wattage) , at stock speeds im guessing about 190 watts total system power?

personally i really like nvidia (but have no problems with amd)









Have they made any announcements/leaks about lower models of 900 series gpus? im wondering if they may make a 960 or something in a low profile.. but could be wishful thinking...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't see that. Flux is on, and links and text look the same on OCN. Have an "I'm an idiot" and a "that's neat!" combo rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could work for a low-profile system if you use waterblocks. Combine that with a dual-core CPU, and you ought to pull under 200W. I better a 140mm rad could cool that reasonably well. Is it a UK-only company? I've never seen that brand or GPU before.


Yeah, I get what you mean about links and text. It's an interesting card, but i can't imagine running it on anything but water, due to heat in the kind of space that thing would usually be in.

As for the company, they're based in Asia and from what I can tell, you need to buy from them directly for most countries. This is their "Where to Buy" page.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Have they made any announcements/leaks about lower models of 900 series gpus? im wondering if they may make a 960 or something in a low profile.. but could be wishful thinking...


Maybe not low-profile, but there are single-slot ready 970s. I think the reference design only has video ports on the bottom slot and a vent on top anyway. I'd have to assume that the same will happen with the 960. Sadly we don't actually know what it will be for sure. Rumors are saying it's using the same GM204 core as the 980 and 970. I myself find that a bit unlikely, but the 970M is a laptop card using just 1280 out of 2048 shaders, and it only has 48 ROPs and a 192-bit bus (vs 64 and 256, respectively). If that is the case then I'm not sure we'll see half-height PCBs available.


----------



## Dyaems

Heres my new home for my parts, still training those cables, although I doubt I will remove them, there are no side panel window anyway!


----------



## mAs81

Out of sight,out of mind then








Looks great!


----------



## JR23

These are my current ITX/mATX projects both in custom Parvum cases. The S2.0 probably doesn't quite make the SFF club at 35L but the 19L X1.0 certainly does. The smaller one is about half finished, it just needs cables and a few little details and the big guy was finished 2 months back but i've just started to make some upgrades and tweaks. Let me know how you think they are going on here or their respective build logs and make sure to drop by and sub if you like them.

Build Log - Chocolate Box




Spoiler: Chocolate Box







Case - Custom Parvum X1.0
CPU - Intel i5-4440
Motherboard - EVGA Z97 Stinger
Memory - HyperX
GPU - Powercolor R9-290X
SSD - HyperX
PSU - Silverstone SX600-G

Fans - Noctua IndustrialPPC NF-F12 2000PWM x2
CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-L12
GPU Block - EK FC290X Nickel/Acetal w. Backplate
Radiator - XSPC AX120
Pump - Laing DDC 1T-Plus
Pump/Res - EK DDC X-RES 100
Fittings - Alphacool HT 10/13 Chrome
Tubing - Alphacool HT 10/13 Chrome
Rotaries - EK PSC



Build Log - JR2.0




Spoiler: JR2.0







Case - Custom Parvum Systems S2.0
CPU - Intel i5-4690k
Motherboard - Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
Memory - Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4GB 2400MHz
GPU - Asus ROG GTX780Ti Matrix Platinum (formerly GTX760 Striker)
SSD - Corsair Force LX 256GB
PSU - Corsair RM650

Fans - Corsair SP120 Performance Edition PWM x4
CPU Cooler - Corsair Hydro Series H105
Cables - Custom MDPC-X Black and Red by PexonPC's



JR


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> These are my current ITX/mATX projects both in custom Parvum cases. The S2.0 probably doesn't quite make the SFF club at 35L but the 19L X1.0 certainly does. The smaller one is about half finished, it just needs cables and a few little details and the big guy was finished 2 months back but i've just started to make some upgrades and tweaks. Let me know how you think they are going on here or their respective build logs and make sure to drop by and sub if you like them.
> 
> Build Log - Chocolate Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chocolate Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case - Custom Parvum X1.0
> CPU - Intel i5-4440
> Motherboard - EVGA Z97 Stinger
> Memory - HyperX
> GPU - Powercolor R9-290X
> SSD - HyperX
> PSU - Silverstone SX600-G
> 
> Fans - Noctua IndustrialPPC NF-F12 2000PWM x2
> CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-L12
> GPU Block - EK FC290X Nickel/Acetal w. Backplate
> Radiator - XSPC AX120
> Pump - Laing DDC 1T-Plus
> Pump/Res - EK DDC X-RES 100
> Fittings - Alphacool HT 10/13 Chrome
> Tubing - Alphacool HT 10/13 Chrome
> Rotaries - EK PSC
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log - JR2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JR2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case - Custom Parvum Systems S2.0
> CPU - Intel i5-4690k
> Motherboard - Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
> Memory - Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4GB 2400MHz
> GPU - Asus ROG GTX780Ti Matrix Platinum (formerly GTX760 Striker)
> SSD - Corsair Force LX 256GB
> PSU - Corsair RM650
> 
> Fans - Corsair SP120 Performance Edition PWM x4
> CPU Cooler - Corsair Hydro Series H105
> Cables - Custom MDPC-X Black and Red by PexonPC's
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Nice rigs, I can't wait to get my own Parvum case


----------



## timerwin63

I'm going to assume that asking you guys if you'd recommend an M1 is completely ridiculous, that the answer is obviously yes, and that I should buy one right now since they're on pre-order, right?


----------



## catbuster

Just buy it and be happy


----------



## Krulani

Bought it, not even sure how i'll use it yet. Possible Broadwell-k / GTX990 / GTX980ti build? It doesn't matter, i want to build in it.

Do it!


----------



## Dyaems

You mean Skylake-k, since there will be no Broadwell for desktop if I'm not mistaken


----------



## WiSK

There will be Broadwell desktop, K chips only in Q2 2015. Skylake soon after.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> There will be Broadwell desktop, K chips only in Q2 2015. Skylake soon after.


Could've sworn I saw a News Thread stating that the BW desktop range would only include low-end celeron style chips, and that the K SKU's would make an appearance 1-2months after those BW chips but branded as SL chips


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could've sworn I saw a News Thread stating that the BW desktop range would only include low-end celeron style chips, and that the K SKU's would make an appearance 1-2months after those BW chips but branded as SL chips


Oh, I could be out of date. Three weeks ago KitGuru wrote that Broadwell-K which was expected Q3-2015 would come three months early.


----------



## Dyaems

IIRC, Broadwell for desktop will be skipped entirely, Broadwell (Brasswell?) Pentium and Celeron is for mobile (I could be wrong with this one) use only. So technically there will be no "upgrade" processors for 9 series boards, unless Intel will do something like what they did with 1155/1156 sockets, since Skylake can still use DDR3 RAMs.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Ultimate bummer. ....... nabbed a node 804 from Newegg for $69 got it today. .... and the quality control guy must have been wasted that day at the factory. Back panel looks like its been riveted on crooked. ...twisted metal ...... not a pimple on the box so straight from the factory. ....me so sad now. Newegg Rma process here I come.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Ultimate bummer. ....... nabbed a node 804 from Newegg for $69 got it today. .... and the quality control guy must have been wasted that day at the factory. Back panel looks like its been riveted on crooked. ...twisted metal ...... not a pimple on the box so straight from the factory. ....me so sad now. Newegg Rma process here I come.


Tragic... good luck with the RMA. Hopefully the CS rep who gets it isn't wasted as well.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Ultimate bummer. ....... nabbed a node 804 from Newegg for $69 got it today. .... and the quality control guy must have been wasted that day at the factory. Back panel looks like its been riveted on crooked. ...twisted metal ...... not a pimple on the box so straight from the factory. ....me so sad now. Newegg Rma process here I come.


As always with RMA spam almost every single side of the shipping box with the RMA number and include tracking with signature confirmation if possible. Have been hearing more stories lately of lacking customer service from newegg.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Ultimate bummer. ....... nabbed a node 804 from Newegg for $69 got it today. .... and the quality control guy must have been wasted that day at the factory. Back panel looks like its been riveted on crooked. ...twisted metal ...... not a pimple on the box so straight from the factory. ....me so sad now. Newegg Rma process here I come.


The sad part about this is that there likely ISN'T a Quality Control guy. It's cheaper for companies to skip QC and just eat the loss on returns, most times.


----------



## Feyris

For a case that expensive there should be something though. its over 100 msrp not like its some cheapo rosewill case thats $30, and even those get QC.....Even sub $10 items get QC from them. Could have taken a nasty spill at factory and there was a lazy employee

RMA should go smoothly but I have a feeling they will try to blame you as they usually TRY to do so bring out the big guns


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> For a case that expensive there should be something though. its over 100 msrp not like its some cheapo rosewill case thats $30, and even those get QC.....Even sub $10 items get QC from them. Could have taken a nasty spill at factory and there was a lazy employee
> 
> RMA should go smoothly but I have a feeling they will try to blame you as they usually TRY to do so bring out the big guns


I get the "cheapo" part, but what's the beef with rosewill specifically? Rosewill make some solid cases


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I get the "cheapo" part, but what's the beef with rosewill specifically? Rosewill make some solid cases


Dx meant cheapo as in low price NOT low quality. I adore rosewill for my budget when i can... build parents pc off rosewill, first pc i made was rosewill case and psu, blackfriday all i got was a rosewill usb hub and a canon printer!. Granted the prices are lowered due to use of cheaper plastics in many things but i dont care

Even the 12 dollar usb hub and 24 dollar case had a qc pass sticker which is why i brought them up


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I get the "cheapo" part, but what's the beef with rosewill specifically? Rosewill make some solid cases


Rosewill is just Newegg's rebadging brand. They don't make their own stuff, so quality isn't going to be consistent throughout their range of cases. Compare for example the Rosewill FBM cases with the Rosewill Challenger. At the high end the Rosewill Legacy series is just re-badged Jonsbo cases, but you pay a premium for those.


----------



## fleetfeather

Indeed WiSK









BTW, someone needs to watercool one of these puppies. I'd do it myself, but alas I have funds tied up elsewhere.

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/raijintek_metis_review,1.html





80mm monsta hanging off the back fan, apogee LP block on the cpu, reference GTX 970 block, possibly mod the case roof and throw a slim 120 (or 240) on the roof using slim fans.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Indeed WiSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, someone needs to watercool one of these puppies. I'd do it myself, but alas I have funds tied up elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/raijintek_metis_review,1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80mm monsta hanging off the back fan, apogee LP block on the cpu, reference GTX 970 block, possibly mod the case roof and throw a slim 120 (or 240) on the roof using slim fans.


Don't temp me!!! LOL!!!









I can see a 240mm radiator on the top along side the GPU, some cutting will be involved though


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Don't temp me!!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a 240mm radiator on the top along side the GPU, some cutting will be involved though


As I was typing up the post, I was honestly thinking to myself "No doubt hyp36r is going to jump all over this" hah...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Indeed WiSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, someone needs to watercool one of these puppies. I'd do it myself, but alas I have funds tied up elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/raijintek_metis_review,1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80mm monsta hanging off the back fan, apogee LP block on the cpu, reference GTX 970 block, possibly mod the case roof and throw a slim 120 (or 240) on the roof using slim fans.


So much bling


----------



## Dyaems

SFX PSU might free up some space too!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As I was typing up the post, I was honestly thinking to myself "No doubt hyp36r is going to jump all over this" hah...


Hahaha! All i need is that case as I got the rest of the gear. I have an Alphacool ST30 240mm radiator waiting for a rig I can probably use


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Indeed WiSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, someone needs to watercool one of these puppies. I'd do it myself, but alas I have funds tied up elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/raijintek_metis_review,1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80mm monsta hanging off the back fan, apogee LP block on the cpu, reference GTX 970 block, possibly mod the case roof and throw a slim 120 (or 240) on the roof using slim fans.


I was actually looking into the Rosewill branded one for my next build.

I'm a bit worried, though, due to the regular price/quality ratio.


----------



## Oneyed

Little Pixel Collider (not sure if beastly enough)

i5 4590 + 8GB ddr3 + Noctua cooler
gigabyte 970 mini (no coil whine , 60º celsius playing Metro , Farcry3..... silent)
Lian li q33 (fantastic case , i love it)
WD Black

Waiting for Seasonic psu + 500gb SDD


----------



## Svaniis

Soon.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Soon.


you're the guy that won this at dh right?

I think I remember seeing your name in the csgo thread


----------



## catbuster

Yes he won it







lucky







nice dframe man


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Hahaha! All i need is that case as I got the rest of the gear. I have an Alphacool ST30 240mm radiator waiting for a rig I can probably use


Just give me that rad and we can go sepparate ways


----------



## nyk20z3

Sold my 780 Lighting a few months ago so now i am waiting for GM200.

In the mean time i have moved on from a Silverstone FT05 to a Caselabs S5.I am slowly putting together another WC loop and will finish once i decide on a GM200 card after release.I am currently running a 4770K but plan on swapping to a 4970K in the near future.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Sold my 780 Lighting a few months ago so now i am waiting for GM200.
> 
> In the mean time i have moved on from a Silverstone FT05 to a Caselabs S5.I am slowly putting together another WC loop and will finish once i decide on a GM200 card after release.I am currently running a 4770K but plan on swapping to a 4970K in the near future.


Is that CPU fan just shaped weirdly or are you really using it to pull air through the cooler? Because that is a very bad idea, it decreases the airflow on the inner parts of the fins a great deal, lowering overall cooling performance. Also the parts of the motherboard and RAM are not cooled as good as they are when the fan blows onto them. *If* you really need to do that, you should swap the fan out for an impeller (also called blower type fans), but I highly doubt it is needed in your case.

Not that it would matter once you moved to WC


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Is that CPU fan just shaped weirdly or are you really using it to pull air through the cooler? Because that is a very bad idea, it decreases the airflow on the inner parts of the fins a great deal, lowering overall cooling performance. Also the parts of the motherboard and RAM are not cooled as good as they are when the fan blows onto them. *If* you really need to do that, you should swap the fan out for an impeller (also called blower type fans), but I highly doubt it is needed in your case.
> 
> Not that it would matter once you moved to WC


It's a low profile style cooler and yes it's pulling hot air off the heat sink.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Is that CPU fan just shaped weirdly or are you really using it to pull air through the cooler? Because that is a very bad idea, it decreases the airflow on the inner parts of the fins a great deal, lowering overall cooling performance. Also the parts of the motherboard and RAM are not cooled as good as they are when the fan blows onto them.


I'd really like to see some proof of that. Got any link to measurements that corroborate your assertion?

(Apart from the S5 being unsuitable for this thread. It's massive.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

just want to share an update on my nintendo build. I just got the gpu fitted in this week!

might not be as beastly as most ,but I think it is pretty beastly for being in a nes case! ( 4 liter case )

build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build

specs as of now

1985 nes case
gtx 750 TI LP
[email protected]
asrock -H97m-ITX/ac
cheapo 2.5" HDD 250gb(just a place holder)
pico 160XT

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141201_194322_zpsuv49nqmx.jpg.html

case shut with gpu!

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141206_174151_zpszzswwom8.jpg.html


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> just want to share an update on my nintendo build. I just got the gpu fitted in this week!
> 
> might not be as beastly as most ,but I think it is pretty beastly for being in a nes case! ( 4 liter case )


More powerful than my old SG05 build, in one third of the volume. I salute you!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'd really like to see some proof of that. Got any link to measurements that corroborate your assertion?
> 
> (Apart from the S5 being unsuitable for this thread. It's massive.


Sry I assumed any mATX build would qualify!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'd really like to see some proof of that. Got any link to measurements that corroborate your assertion?
> 
> (Apart from the S5 being unsuitable for this thread. It's massive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sry I assumed any mATX build would qualify!
Click to expand...

Max of 4 slots, sorry.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'd really like to see some proof of that. Got any link to measurements that corroborate your assertion?
> 
> (Apart from the S5 being unsuitable for this thread. It's massive.


Not really, to be honest. I've found two papers that could help with a discussion, though and I think the first one supports my claim.

ICT2000TMR.pdf 349k .pdf file


The first paper is pretty much exactly about the subject matter, but as it only experiments on extruded heatsinks, which most modern CPU coolers don't use anymore, its conclusions are of course to be analysed with care. But from what I read, it seems that pulling the air has a tendency to pull in air from the sides of the heatsink, too, actively reducing the amount of air that can exchange heat over the full length of the fins, while pushing air doesn't have this downside. It seems to be possible to neglect this effect by shrouding the heatsink to force air that is pulled into moving over the full length of the fins, which in the discussed case and with most low-profile coolers would mean wrapping the heatsink with tape so air can only come in from the bottom.

Obstruction-Fan-HeatSink.pdf 124k .pdf file


The second paper discusses the effects of obstructions of the fan inlet, which is also applicable as we're dealing with low profile coolers. It seems, though, that the effects of the motherboard actually obstructing the airflow would only be significant if a pulling fan was as close as 15mm to the board, which is rarely ever the case. But it does of course mean that a pulling setup could be a viable alternative when the space above the cooler is obstructed, for example by a PSU or a case wall.

And additionally, nearly every Top-Blower cooler I know of is designed to blow onto the heatsink and I would imagine there's a good reason for that.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Not really, to be honest. I've found two papers that could help with a discussion...


Well, instead of resorting to whitepapers from last decade, could also just try measuring Prime95 temps with fan up, then fan down









Only reason I reacted was because you said "very bad idea" when it's not such a calamity. Storm in a teacup. Few degrees difference on CPU maybe? And mITX motherboard temps are no issue since Z68 anyway...


----------



## Dyaems

I used either orientation with a Cryorig C1 and 4770k before, and temps did not really improve or got worsen. I even preferred the fan pulling air from the heatsink since I got vents on my side window to help exhaust heat "faster."


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Not really, to be honest. I've found two papers that could help with a discussion, though and I think the first one supports my claim.
> 
> ICT2000TMR.pdf 349k .pdf file
> 
> 
> The first paper is pretty much exactly about the subject matter, but as it only experiments on extruded heatsinks, which most modern CPU coolers don't use anymore, its conclusions are of course to be analysed with care. But from what I read, it seems that pulling the air has a tendency to pull in air from the sides of the heatsink, too, actively reducing the amount of air that can exchange heat over the full length of the fins, while pushing air doesn't have this downside. It seems to be possible to neglect this effect by shrouding the heatsink to force air that is pulled into moving over the full length of the fins, which in the discussed case and with most low-profile coolers would mean wrapping the heatsink with tape so air can only come in from the bottom.
> 
> Obstruction-Fan-HeatSink.pdf 124k .pdf file
> 
> 
> The second paper discusses the effects of obstructions of the fan inlet, which is also applicable as we're dealing with low profile coolers. It seems, though, that the effects of the motherboard actually obstructing the airflow would only be significant if a pulling fan was as close as 15mm to the board, which is rarely ever the case. But it does of course mean that a pulling setup could be a viable alternative when the space above the cooler is obstructed, for example by a PSU or a case wall.
> 
> And additionally, nearly every Top-Blower cooler I know of is designed to blow onto the heatsink and I would imagine there's a good reason for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Well, instead of resorting to whitepapers from last decade, could also just try measuring Prime95 temps with fan up, then fan down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason I reacted was because you said "very bad idea" when it's not such a calamity. Storm in a teacup. Few degrees difference on CPU maybe? And mITX motherboard temps are no issue since Z68 anyway...


Man he called you out with those scientific papers. Those are interesting reads once you have the chance to summarize the whole thing.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Man he called you out with those scientific papers. Those are interesting reads once you have the chance to summarize the whole thing.


Yes he sure did get me with those very relevant studies on this old-fashioned kind of closed extruded heatsink which have an entirely different airflow profile and no heatpipes.



I don't have any aircooler to test myself, or I would post some numbers, but thanks @Dyaems for this anecdote "temps did not really improve or got worsen'


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> just want to share an update on my nintendo build. I just got the gpu fitted in this week!
> 
> might not be as beastly as most ,but I think it is pretty beastly for being in a nes case! ( 4 liter case )
> 
> build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build
> 
> specs as of now
> 
> 1985 nes case
> gtx 750 TI LP
> [email protected]
> asrock -H97m-ITX/ac
> cheapo 2.5" HDD 250gb(just a place holder)
> pico 160XT
> 
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141201_194322_zpsuv49nqmx.jpg.html
> 
> case shut with gpu!
> 
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141206_174151_zpszzswwom8.jpg.html


Awesome build!
How does the pico psu cope? Have you stressed it yet also I have a very low prifile case and I use the Noctua NH-L9i Very quiet and way better than stock cooler


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Yes i have 100% load on the cpu & gpu total system load was 120w .I'll post a pic of it when I am home from work .i might have it in my build log if you check that out.on a side note while gaming max load i have seen is around 80w. This is all tested through my kill a watt meter.load testing was done with valley bench.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Awesome build!
> How does the pico psu cope? Have you stressed it yet also I have a very low prifile case and I use the Noctua NH-L9i Very quiet and way better than stock cooler


should of quoted you on my last post ,using my phone. I was going for that cooler but decided to try out this one instead . http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/21/name/IS-40 it should be in soon i hope.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> just want to share an update on my nintendo build. I just got the gpu fitted in this week!
> 
> might not be as beastly as most ,but I think it is pretty beastly for being in a nes case! ( 4 liter case )
> 
> build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build
> 
> specs as of now
> 
> 1985 nes case
> gtx 750 TI LP
> [email protected]
> asrock -H97m-ITX/ac
> cheapo 2.5" HDD 250gb(just a place holder)
> pico 160XT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141201_194322_zpsuv49nqmx.jpg.html
> 
> case shut with gpu!
> 
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141206_174151_zpszzswwom8.jpg.html


I'm honestly rather surprised at how well everything is fitting in the case. Excellent job! Now you have me looking at my broken Xbox (1st gen) with itchy fingers...


----------



## modapcboy

Hi, how do I join this club?


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm honestly rather surprised at how well everything is fitting in the case. Excellent job! Now you have me looking at my broken Xbox (1st gen) with itchy fingers...


man you could fit a decent system in a xbox for sure .itx motherboard with a itx gtx 970 ...Do It!! Some time when i am ready to upgrade i might take 2 nintendos and make them into one system and do something crazy! My next build is going to be a power mac g5 tho. Some black and copper action with some plumbing going on !http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20141130_154002_zpsigcybeca.jpg.html


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Man he called you out with those scientific papers. Those are interesting reads once you have the chance to summarize the whole thing.


I'm not sure whether "he" is WiSK or me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes he sure did get me with those very relevant studies on this old-fashioned kind of closed extruded heatsink which have an entirely different airflow profile and no heatpipes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any aircooler to test myself, or I would post some numbers, but thanks @Dyaems for this anecdote "temps did not really improve or got worsen'


As I said, they can only help with the discussion, nothing more. I think the papers still apply regarding airflow, physics don't change in a decade







Still, just testing it is probably the best idea and you're also right that saying that it was a "very bad idea" was a bit exaggerated.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Hi, how do I join this club?


1. Build small, beastly rig
2. Post it here
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## modapcboy

Basically this is my rig.

i7 4790 k
16gb RAM fury white
240 gb intel SSD
corsair h60 cooler
gigabyte z97m d3h motherboard
corsair gold cs 550 m
bitfenix phenom m white case.
coolermaster sickleflow 120 m blue led x 2

I didn't build this one because I'd rather not mess the installation ( got all my parts from the store and they have free installation ) but anyways my goal here was to create a white / black / and blue build.

At first I was contented with the black plastic bitfenix logo, after I saw some phenom builds with glowing logos.I have decided to make one out of my own , it was tricky at first on choosing what glass to use, clear or tinted, clear was very bright and this new one ( I used xray film ) look black when unpowered and glows similar to the sidepanel.

I also wanted the sidepanel full glass but had encountered some defects which I'm really mad of , the top right glass has been cut slightly ( The glass I got is like a leftover from the glass shop ) because I can't order one with like a 13 x 12 size.

So this is my goal to remod this build again >

1.) Replace coolermaster sickleflow 120 m blue leds with corsair af 120 blue quite edition fans x 2

2.) Fix the hose in the cooler a bit, not sure if I can do this but the maybe the shop can.

3.) Put SSD inside , near the psu and not inside the front panel.

4.) I was thinking of replacing the corsair h60 fan with a corsair SP quiet edition led so it could add more light. Or should I just add a led strip ? If you can look at my motherboard , gigabyte z97 m d3h please help what I can do with it.

5.) Use the old sidepanel and cut it with the new glass, using screws, I may have to repaint the case again but I need your help on it ( can I use plastidip? I want ultra white ).

6.) Videocard will be purchased by the end of the year, 970.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> As I said, they can only help with the discussion, nothing more. I think the papers still apply regarding airflow, physics don't change in a decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, just testing it is probably the best idea and you're also right that saying that it was a "very bad idea" was a bit exaggerated.


Good try! "Physics doesn't change" is a misdirection / straw man. You make it seem like I'm claiming that physics is different nowadays, which is patently ridiculous, therefore I'm obviously wrong.









What I'm actually arguing is that closed heatsinks do not correspond in their mechanics to modern open heatsinks with heatpipes.

Heatpipe based coolers move the heat effectively from the block to the fins. So all the fan needs to do is blow the heat off the fins, doesn't matter up or down. It's not like a heatsink, more like watercooling works: a two stage system.

That's why I believe the papers you linked are useless to the discussion


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> As I said, they can only help with the discussion, nothing more. I think the papers still apply regarding airflow, physics don't change in a decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, just testing it is probably the best idea and you're also right that saying that it was a "very bad idea" was a bit exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> Good try! "Physics doesn't change" is a misdirection / straw man. You make it seem like I'm claiming that physics is different nowadays, which is patently ridiculous, therefore I'm obviously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm actually arguing is that closed heatsinks do not correspond in their mechanics to modern open heatsinks with heatpipes.
> 
> Heatpipe based coolers move the heat effectively from the block to the fins. So all the fan needs to do is blow the heat off the fins, doesn't matter up or down. It's not like a heatsink, more like watercooling works: a two stage system.
> 
> That's why I believe the papers you linked are useless to the discussion
Click to expand...

I'll run a prime95 tonight when I get home from work. I'll be using *this* heatsink to test with the stock fan. I can also test a larger 120 on it for fun.

Then we can have some empirical, anecdotal, evidence.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> 1. Build small, beastly rig
> 2. Post it here
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit


#4 is incorrect. You never profit... it's just an endless black hole that sucks your credit cards and paychecks remorselessly.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> #4 is incorrect. You never profit... it's just an endless black hole that sucks your credit cards and paychecks remorselessly.


Aint that the honest truth. unless you are building a productivity machine, then you may profit.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Max of 4 slots, sorry.


Okay here was my FT03 build then.


----------



## the matty

define beastly, i have a relatively small system that's 'kind of' beastly except for one respect, is there like a baseline minimum to put a rig up here or?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> define beastly, i have a relatively small system that's 'kind of' beastly except for one respect, is there like a baseline minimum to put a rig up here or?


Not sure if there is a defined baseline, but if you have an i3 and a gt 430 or something i doubt that would classify as beastly. lol. Post it and see what comments you get. people like pretty pictures in general so if it is done up right i doubt people will have a fit.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Not sure if there is a defined baseline, but if you have an i3 and a gt 430 or something i doubt that would classify as beastly. lol. Post it and see what comments you get. people like pretty pictures in general so if it is done up right i doubt people will have a fit.


thanks, just wondering if there was one, i shall take heed of this and shall have some photos and the like up shortly (same as my sig anyways but it's changing for the better a little soon)


----------



## the matty

right, well this is my little mini beast if you would call it that (as im mostly seeing intel here) for what i do with it it is rather beastly (minus the GPU but im moving up to a 7950 come christmas when i get some money), bare in mind this was all done in small bits but with very little funds for everything. but anyways here goes: CPU is an 8320 clocked at 4.2GHz (limited by VRM's), GPU is a HD 5850 (to a 7950 soon), RAM is corsair XMS3 8gb (2x4gb) 1333 9-9-9-24 but overclocked to 1600 on the same timings, cooling is a corsair H105 with corsair SP120 quiet editions PSU is a corsair CX600 (again limited budget) and this is all cased up into a coolermaster N200

http://valid.x86.fr/2vexrr


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Looks nice, although the silver on the gpu and ssd stick out like a sore thumb. Ever think about plasti dipping the gpu heat shroud and possibly just covering the ssd or hiding it somehow?


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Looks nice, although the silver on the gpu and ssd stick out like a sore thumb. Ever think about plasti dipping the gpu heat shroud and possibly just covering the ssd or hiding it somehow?


im moving to a 7950 DCU2 soon which is all black anyways and the SSD will be covered as soon as i can afford another set of SP120's for the rad, not that it needs it just why not XD


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> im moving to a 7950 DCU2 soon which is all black anyways and the SSD will be covered as soon as i can afford another set of SP120's for the rad, not that it needs it just why not XD


Well in that case all i would do is clean up the cables, clamp em down tight and call it a day.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Well in that case all i would do is clean up the cables, clamp em down tight and call it a day.


yeah the PCI-E is a bit lose because the 7950 is going back in soon XD i benched it not long ago so im leaving the slack as is for now so it's easier to install when it is back in the system, if i have anything left over im looking at some nice sleeved extensions i just worry about fittin everything back there as i practically have to sit on the back panel as it is XD


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> yeah the PCI-E is a bit lose because the 7950 is going back in soon XD i benched it not long ago so im leaving the slack as is for now so it's easier to install when it is back in the system, if i have anything left over im looking at some nice sleeved extensions i just worry about fittin everything back there as i practically have to sit on the back panel as it is XD


i have the same problem with my phantom case, and my nzxt vulcan.


----------



## galletabah

mi full custom case project (in procces)


specs 19x30x32.5 cm
3770k 4.4ghz
780 1150 1086v
sfx sx600
8g 2400 mhz
custom water system


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> mi full custom case project (in procces)
> 
> 
> specs 19x30x32.5 cm
> 3770k 4.4ghz
> 780 1150 1086v
> sfx sx600
> 8g 2400 mhz
> custom water system


That tubing looks like my thumb would fit inside! Got a build-log for that beast?


----------



## cyberjihad

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Inwin 901
> 
> Great looking case, but the airflow is terible and hard to do the cabling since everything is so tight. Abit messy with the wires and cables, gona try and sort them out soon. Still trying to figure out how to cool down the gpu, i get like 70-80 C when playing bf3/4 on ultra. Any suggestions would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 690
> i5-4690k
> 2x4gb corsair dominator
> asrock z-97e-itx
> coolermaster 850w
> 120gb samsung 840 ssd
> seagate 1tb hdd
> h80i AIO cooler 2 fans on radiator to pull all heat out of the case.
> One 120m fan as intake.


only way those temps are going fown is with a REAL watercooling setup


----------



## MEC-777

The stacked rad setup lives again. This time with an R9 290.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> The stacked rad setup lives again. This time with an R9 290.


Nice setup. I'm interested in the concept of stacking rads to save space. Is this a concept that actually provides results? I would assume you would have to run both fans at pretty high speeds to get proper airflow through both of the rads. No?

Any temp results?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That tubing looks like my thumb would fit inside! Got a build-log for that beast?


i havent too many pictures, but i will try it!!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> The stacked rad setup lives again. This time with an R9 290.


I really hope that the air goes though the CPU rad first or it could drive the CPU temp up!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Nice setup. I'm interested in the concept of stacking rads to save space. Is this a concept that actually provides results? I would assume you would have to run both fans at pretty high speeds to get proper airflow through both of the rads. No?
> 
> Any temp results?


I had this setup before (3-4 months ago), only with a 7950 that unfortunately died on me. Haven't pushed this new setup yet with the new GPU, but I know from before temps were WAY lower on both the CPU and GPU compared to the stock coolers. About 20*C lower on average under full load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I really hope that the air goes though the CPU rad first or it could drive the CPU temp up!


Yep! That's the key to making this setup work efficiently.


----------



## stickg1

My AMD N200 Folding Rig, specs and more pics in Sig


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Is something like an Arc Mini R2 considered "beastly"? It's five-slot but one is vertical.

That technicality aside, what do the wonderful people here think of it? I'm considering upgrading to that, though I'm not sure if I want to go water or not. Liquids near electronics are a bit unsettling IMO.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is something like an Arc Mini R2 considered "beastly"? It's five-slot but one is vertical.
> 
> That technicality aside, what do the wonderful people here think of it? I'm considering upgrading to that, though I'm not sure if I want to go water or not. Liquids near electronics are a bit unsettling IMO.


Liquid near electronics is a little unnerving but as I have put 2 loops together in the past few months I can tell you that I am now comfortable with it. The tubing is nice and thick and if you do the proper leak test with the machine off you should be fine.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is something like an Arc Mini R2 considered "beastly"? It's five-slot but one is vertical.
> 
> That technicality aside, what do the wonderful people here think of it? I'm considering upgrading to that, though I'm not sure if I want to go water or not. Liquids near electronics are a bit unsettling IMO.


I'm pretty sure we've accepted cases like that in the past... even if they are massive (disregarding the 4 + 1 config). Just be sure to fill it up with at least 600mm of rads.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Heh, that's doable. I have one whole 3.5" drive in my system so ripping out the cage is no issue. I've reached peak capacity in terms of 5.25" devices, but that's fine - they're all I need.

Really, most of my issues in terms of cable management stem from the sheer number of Molex fan adapters, modded for 5V, and the five SATA data cables. I need round SATA cables and I need that built-in fan controller. Power cables aren't as bad, but they could be a bit better, especially SATA.

And of course, I'd love to have a single-slot 960 (plus Ti or 10) and a PCIe SSD below it, but that would choke off my 280. My goal is to have an Intel CPU running both an AMD and Nvidia GPU (hence the name) but there are some... issues when attempting this regarding which card goes in which slot. Given that a 120mm rad can adequately cool an R9 290X and all three processors (Tahiti, Haswell quad, and GM204 or 6) will be less than two of those, a 240mm rad in the front and exhaust fans up top should do nicely.


----------



## fleetfeather

Just saw a Rajintek mATX case pop up on one of the Aussie PC retailer websites... A Rajintek Metis watercooled build might end up happening after all









edit: Ohhhhh baby! http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30034


----------



## The Muffin Man

My heavily modded Fractal Design Core 1300 build


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man*
> 
> My heavily modded Fractal Design Core 1300 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! I love exposed fans.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Looks great! I love exposed fans.


So does dust.









Joking aside, it is an awesome looking build, indeed.


----------



## Janac

If you wanted a mATX case, with support for one beastly GPU, like 690, how much liters would you like to have? Yes, ofcourse, including one 140mm + 280mm rad, support for mounting at least 5 SSDs and one HDD.

Lets hear u


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> 5 SSDs


wat


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> wat


forget 5 SSDs then


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You can just shove them behind the motherboard tray, even in many cases that have poor cable management.

How thick are the rads going to be, and do you plan on running the fans in push / pull or just one side? The Fractal Design Arc Midi would definitely fit all of that without modding, but it might be a little to big, I mean it is the same size as my current ATX case...


----------



## The Muffin Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Looks great! I love exposed fans.


Thanks, so do I








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> So does dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, it is an awesome looking build, indeed.


Legit, Dust is not bad at all. Its small enough to just carry it down into the garage and blow it out with an air compressor (not that I have needed to yet in around 5 months running) - just wipe it down every so often with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## Jyve

My beastly-ish SFF

Antec ISK600
4690k @ 4.6ghz
--Cooler Master Seidon 120m
----2x Corsair SP120 quiet editions
Corsair 450m gold psu
Gigabyte z87n ITX-wifi
2x4gb Gskill Sniper
MSI Gaming R9 270
Samsung 840 250gb ssd
HGST 7200rpm 1tb 2.5" drive

First pic is its resting place. This is my HTPC/Gaming rig

Cell phone pics kinda suck, but its all I got.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> As I said, they can only help with the discussion, nothing more. I think the papers still apply regarding airflow, physics don't change in a decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, just testing it is probably the best idea and you're also right that saying that it was a "very bad idea" was a bit exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> Good try! "Physics doesn't change" is a misdirection / straw man. You make it seem like I'm claiming that physics is different nowadays, which is patently ridiculous, therefore I'm obviously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm actually arguing is that closed heatsinks do not correspond in their mechanics to modern open heatsinks with heatpipes.
> 
> Heatpipe based coolers move the heat effectively from the block to the fins. So all the fan needs to do is blow the heat off the fins, doesn't matter up or down. It's not like a heatsink, more like watercooling works: a two stage system.
> 
> That's why I believe the papers you linked are useless to the discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll run a prime95 tonight when I get home from work. I'll be using *this* heatsink to test with the stock fan. I can also test a larger 120 on it for fun.
> 
> Then we can have some empirical, anecdotal, evidence.
Click to expand...

Quite late on this but you know... finals and all that fun stuff...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





The one on the left is the sucking and the other is the blowing. Both were in the same 78F (23.9C) ambient air with Prime95 running for over 24 hours.

*Conclusion:* Blowing keeps things cooler by around 7C on average. I wouldn't take my motherboard values into consideration because they seem to be all over the place.

Important side-note: Some fans (like my stock 80mm that came with the heatsink) will only work one way. The hub and blades stick out of the frame and make mounting impossible. I switched to a molex 80mm to run the tests for consistency.

So I'm going to keep my top-downs on blow but if <10C isn't important to you, it should be fine either way.

EDIT: Sound: Didn't notice a huge difference either way but I don't have sound meter to test it.

I'm on winter break now so I can do more tests if this isn't sufficient.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> *Conclusion:* Blowing keeps things cooler by around 7C on average. I wouldn't take my motherboard values into consideration because they seem to be all over the place.


Wow!

I eat my hat, bow to @iFreilicht's superior knowledge, and profusely apologise for my arrogant incorrect opinion.


----------



## veryrarium

What do you make out of the sucking one having 12C or so lower Min. temps across the four cores than the blowing one?
No one really cares about the idol temps, I guess, but 12C is a huge difference and I'm curious why the advantage gets totally reversed between the idol and the load settings.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> What do you make out of the sucking one having 12C or so lower Min. temps across the four cores than the blowing one?
> No one really cares about the idol temps, I guess, but 12C is a huge difference and I'm curious why the advantage gets totally reversed between the idol and the load settings.


I too.am having problems understanding this.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> What do you make out of the sucking one having 12C or so lower Min. temps across the four cores than the blowing one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I too.am having problems understanding this.


He tested prime95 for 24 hours, then switched the fan, so the minimum temps on the second run might show residual heat from the 24 hours using the pc as a heater.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> What do you make out of the sucking one having 12C or so lower Min. temps across the four cores than the blowing one?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I too.am having problems understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tested prime95 for 24 hours, then switched the fan, so the minimum temps on the second run might show residual heat from the 24 hours using the pc as a heater.
Click to expand...

Correcto!

It's my main PC I needed for school and work so I couldn't just spend hours with it off letting it cool down. Also for different times of the day can change the ambient temp a little. That's why I took the max over a 24 run of prime95. I'm sorry it's not fully scientific but it's what I cobbled together during a busy week. I'll redo it this month in a more controlled way if you'd like.









Tbh most of the numbers in the pictures are irrelevant but I didn't want it to look like I was somehow cherry picking or missing data.


----------



## Svaniis

Im getting there. Beast enough?













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Draygonn

My new Vapor-X 290 was too big for the Hadron so I stopped by Microcenter to find something larger. I picked up a 250D after taking a long look at the Air 240.


----------



## veryrarium

@WiSK @armourcore9brker thanks, that makes sense now.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man*
> 
> My heavily modded Fractal Design Core 1300 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome


----------



## The Muffin Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> That's awesome


Thanks







For the price its a surprisingly good little case!


----------



## 6mmruledlines

Does this count?







Better pictures to come!

i5-3570k at 4.5 (gonna boost to 4.8 once I'm certain nothing leaks - one of my 90 degree rotaries was leaking like potato)
Maximus v gene - the hallmark of every beastly matx build








Asus r9-280x


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6mmruledlines*
> 
> (gonna boost to 4.8 once I'm certain nothing leaks - one of my 90 degree rotaries was leaking like potato)


TIL potatoes leak.









Nice build though, what case is that?


----------



## 6mmruledlines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> TIL potatoes leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build though, what case is that?


Silverstone tj-08e! Love it to death although it's not as tiny as some rigs here. No idea how you guys do it my tiny asian hands could barely fit in to tighten fittings and that was after extremely careful planning such that I was building from the inside of the case out :/



Here's another WIP!


----------



## maddangerous

sooo.. there are some slick looking rigs in here







enjoying the SFF love!

Is the Fractal Design Node 804 too big to qualify for this club? I saw something in the first post about no more than 4 expansion slots, this case definitely has 5..


----------



## Phetu

My gaming rig in array R2


----------



## iFreilicht

Wow, the rad really crowds the insides of that case. I've never seen anyone use the R2 before, isn't it primarily marketed as a NAS enclosure?

Will you find a way to fix the 2.5" drive on the right to the case or will it just sit there forever?

What about the lighting? Do you have a window or is it not visible when the case is closed?


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Wow, the rad really crowds the insides of that case. I've never seen anyone use the R2 before, isn't it primarily marketed as a NAS enclosure?
> 
> Will you find a way to fix the 2.5" drive on the right to the case or will it just sit there forever?
> 
> What about the lighting? Do you have a window or is it not visible when the case is closed?


Yes it is, but since it's 1mm wider than matx board, it works nice as an gaming rig's case too







. And yes, it will be mounted to case, just need to make custom support for it and currently I dont have window for it, but it will get smoked plexi top, so that all the sleeving work don't go hiding


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I used an R2 for a while, but there is almost no airflow, how are the temps on your gpu? Also, how much of a pain was it to adapt the case for an atx PSU? I like the idea of a smoked plexi top!


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I used an R2 for a while, but there is almost no airflow, how are the temps on your gpu? Also, how much of a pain was it to adapt the case for an atx PSU? I like the idea of a smoked plexi top!


CPU have maxed @ 55C and GPU @ 85C, it's bit high, but it was pretty close to that in my Lian Li also, so I guess that GTX680 stockcooler is just bad. Not much, couple cuts and mounting holes plus bit finishing and it was done, although after it you can't use HDD cage and cpu-cooler height is limited to about 75mm. Fitting that mATX board and tray was bit harder, since the case is only 1mm wider that mobo, so it needs bit more cutting and fitting


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> CPU have maxed @ 55C and GPU @ 85C, it's bit high, but it was pretty close to that in my Lian Li also, so I guess that GTX680 stockcooler is just bad. Not much, couple cuts and mounting holes plus bit finishing and it was done, although after it you can't use HDD cage and cpu-cooler height is limited to about 75mm. Fitting that mATX board and tray was bit harder, since the case is only 1mm wider that mobo, so it needs bit more cutting and fitting


Nice work! Have any more pictures of the back/internals? Would be interested!!


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Nice work! Have any more pictures of the back/internals? Would be interested!!


Here is more, all that I have currently, not much from finished back tough, but when that ssd is mounted and top made, I'm going to take more =).


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Here is more, all that I have currently, not much from finished back tough, but when that ssd is mounted and top made, I'm going to take more =).


Cool, how is the structural integrity after removing all of that metal from the back of the case? I know its pretty thick aluminum, but you did remove a lot


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Cool, how is the structural integrity after removing all of that metal from the back of the case? I know its pretty thick aluminum, but you did remove a lot


Actually, it's pretty good, thanks to that mobotray and it's I/O shield, that makes it rigid. Also there's only one PSU mounting screw where the most cutting is done, so those other's are on the edges and they handle most psu weight, and thats about only force that tries pushing that center's "lose" corner out =)


----------



## LECV94

Planning on building one.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has anyone seen/built in this case? Normally I'm not into the "cheap" brands but it looks like an awesome little compact case. Full size PSU, 9" GPU support, aluminum faceplate, rear 120mm, USB 3.0 and no wasted space.

Dirt cheap as well. Only $36. Remove the ugly feet and put a real fan in the back and you're golden.

DIYPC HTPC-Cube-BK Black USB3.0 Aluminum/Steel Mini-ITX Tower Computer case


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone seen/built in this case? Normally I'm not into the "cheap" brands but it looks like an awesome little compact case. Full size PSU, 9" GPU support, aluminum faceplate, rear 120mm, USB 3.0 and no wasted space.
> 
> Dirt cheap as well. Only $36. Remove the ugly feet and put a real fan in the back and you're golden.
> 
> DIYPC HTPC-Cube-BK Black USB3.0 Aluminum/Steel Mini-ITX Tower Computer case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks sweet indeed...good find!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That looks sweet indeed...good find!


It is also available under the name Rajintek Metis Classic, the Non-classic Metis has a window, which somewhat reduces the cooling performance, so the classic is probably the way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Has anyone seen/built in this case?


Ulti did on [H] and he regrets picking the windowed version


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> It is also available under the name Rajintek Metis Classic, the Non-classic Metis has a window, which somewhat reduces the cooling performance, so the classic is probably the way to go.
> Ulti did on [H] and he regrets picking the windowed version


Good reads. There are a few reviews under the Rajintek name. Looks like using the ATX PSU might cut into the GPU area, and cable management is a pain, but that's normal for SFF. Cooling isn't great unless you want to cut some holes. (for 36 bucks I wouldn't fret carving up the case though) I'd actually try to fit a custom loop in there. With a short res built into a pump top, I think a DDC could be mounted on the floor of the case.

I still like it!


----------



## iFreilicht

Talking about cases we just found out about, did anyone ever consider the Rosewill V6-B for a build?

It seems like a very good choice if you plan on using a mITX length GPU anyway.





It's also available from Jonsbo with a few more configurations:

V6+, without mesh in the front
V6 with other colours


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Talking about cases we just found out about, did anyone ever consider the Rosewill V6-B for a build?
> 
> It seems like a very good choice if you plan on using a mITX length GPU anyway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also available from Jonsbo with a few more configurations:
> 
> V6+, without mesh in the front
> V6 with other colours


Looks about the same size as the Elite 110, I do like how this one avoids the PSU sticking out the back.


----------



## Liquored

psu sticking out the back isnt an issue. what about those cables that stick out the back? about the same as the 130 and 110 psu, so its a mute point. that extra room created inside does come in handy

rarely see the back of the rig anyways let alone the side as it is either setting next to a monitor or on the floor or shelf hidden from view. most ITX rigs are out of sight due to their smaller size yet still pack in power equal to most ful size ATX

last 2 cases look good though and would make interesting projects


----------



## fleetfeather

No chance you'll fit an AIO on the back of that jonsbo case though; no place for the tubing-connection area bulge on the radiator

Pretty sure I linked that Metis case a couple of weeks ago in here. I was going to watercool one, but it would require at 140mm psu in order the route tubing to a roof mounted 240 radiator's g1/4 ports, therefore essentially defeating the purpose of building with an ATX psu instead of SFX (still gonna be too loud for my tastes)

I'm cancelling my watercooled Jonsbo W1 build in favour of a watercooled Elite 130 build instead. I spent $250 AUD importing the w1, and have a metric butt load of MSPaint drafts of my loop for it, but it's simply too big to take on a plane with me every year.

If any of you want advice on watercooling a Jonsbo W1, I'm not exaggerating when I say I'm likely the 2nd most knowledgable person regarding that case and the various watercooling options. The quick and dirty of it is you can either run with:

1. 140 Monsta + 280 XT45 + apogee drive + BP 50ml res tube
2. 140 XT45 + 280 XT45 + XSPC D5 tank combo
3. 140 Monsta + H240X

Option 1 is most baller, but also most expensive and harder to bleed. Option 2 is reliable and dense, but restrictive and hard to cable route. Option 3 is cheapest and friendliest.


----------



## Janac

http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood#post_23332470

Any opinion on this from people in this club?

Happy new year.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Option 1 is most baller


It's decided then: the only option allowed on OCN is option 1!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> It's decided then: the only option allowed on OCN is option 1!










I like the way you think


----------



## DcW-Ch2

I'm not really that much active but would like to share my rig, Used the same parts from my rig almost 2 years ago(most of them except for the rams, psu and the chassis..


----------



## Janac

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DcW-Ch2*
> 
> I'm not really that much active but would like to share my rig, Used the same parts from my rig almost 2 years ago(most of them except for the rams, psu and the chassis..





Can you tell us how big is the case? Looks really great and I would be tempted to see a build log


----------



## Janac

//delete


----------



## DcW-Ch2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Can you tell us how big is the case? Looks really great and I would be tempted to see a build log


Used Xigmatek Nebula for it... started with this one


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DcW-Ch2*
> 
> I'm not really that much active but would like to share my rig, Used the same parts from my rig almost 2 years ago(most of them except for the rams, psu and the chassis..


Wicked Build!


----------



## Fletcherea

oops


----------



## the matty

quick little update for everyone, with a little bit of my christmas money i treated myself to two things, first of all is a new GPU which is an asus HD 7950 DCU2 (V2 of course







) and then a ducky shine mini but that's irrelevant.

now on to the fun stuff, a new pic of the system with the 7950 :3

got the 7950 at 1050 core and 1400 memory (could go further but im happy with this for now)


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> quick little update for everyone, with a little bit of my christmas money i treated myself to two things, first of all is a new GPU which is an asus HD 7950 DCU2 (V2 of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then a ducky shine mini but that's irrelevant.
> 
> now on to the fun stuff, a new pic of the system with the 7950 :3
> 
> got the 7950 at 1050 core and 1400 memory (could go further but im happy with this for now)


happy gaming. Which gpu did you upgrade from?


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> happy gaming. Which gpu did you upgrade from?


i came from an MSI HD 5850 twin frozr 2 so the upgrade is massive and it's brilliant so far :3


----------



## Aibohphobia

Can I join? Case has 5 slots but I hope you guys will make an exception















Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1527311/build-log-nova-custom-designed-17-0l-5-slot-matx-case

Specs:

Nova (custom designed case)
i7 5930K
32GB RAM
Gigabyte X99M Gaming 5
SLI GTX 980
SX600-G


----------



## fleetfeather

That build rustles my jimmies


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Can I join? Case has 5 slots but I hope you guys will make an exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1527311/build-log-nova-custom-designed-17-0l-5-slot-matx-case
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Nova (custom designed case)
> i7 5930K
> 32GB RAM
> Gigabyte X99M Gaming 5
> SLI GTX 980
> SX600-G


We must let the almighty @Dyson Poindexter decide for us.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That build rustles my jimmies


Why? Did it kick your dog?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> We must let the almighty @Dyson Poindexter decide for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Did it kick your dog?


It kicked my piggy. My piggy bank.

$2.5k spent on a case, nearly 40L in size, and not watercooled


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Can I join? Case has 5 slots but I hope you guys will make an exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1527311/build-log-nova-custom-designed-17-0l-5-slot-matx-case
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Nova (custom designed case)
> i7 5930K
> 32GB RAM
> Gigabyte X99M Gaming 5
> SLI GTX 980
> SX600-G


Smaller than a Prodigy, X99, uses SFX PSU...


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> $2.5k spent on a case, nearly 40L in size, and not watercooled










Measuring the same way as the M1 (excluding feet, rear PCI flange, and the handle) it's 17L.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Smaller than a Prodigy, X99, uses SFX PSU...
> 
> I'll-allow-it.gif


Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measuring the same way as the M1 (excluding feet, rear PCI flange, and the handle) it's 17L.
> Thanks!


Oh cool, sorry was basing the 40L comment on comments made in your build log thread


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh cool, sorry was basing the 40L comment on comments made in your build log thread


Ah, that was in reference to a mockup for a larger water-cooling orientated design.


----------



## WiSK

Great work Aibohphobia!

In other news, my son hasn't inherited my SFF obsession, but at least his new rig is now half the size of his previous (and four slots!)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Great work Aibohphobia!
> 
> In other news, my son hasn't inherited my SFF obsession, but at least his new rig is now half the size of his previous (and four slots!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What case is that ?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What case is that ?


Air 240


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Air 240


Still fat. Lol, I on the other hand am looking at upgrading to Z97 mITX with this case.









http://www.rosewill.com/products/2733/ProductDetail_Overview.htm


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Still fat. Lol, I on the other hand am looking at upgrading to Z97 mITX with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rosewill.com/products/2733/ProductDetail_Overview.htm


Says "Jonsbo" on the drive rails, that's awkward...


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Says "Jonsbo" on the drive rails, that's awkward...


cuz its jonsbo case... in europe they go under cooltek brand:

http://www.cooltek.de/en/powered-by-jonsbo/w1/101/w1

http://jonsbo.com/en/products_23_2.html


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> cuz its jonsbo case... in europe they go under cooltek brand:
> 
> http://www.cooltek.de/en/powered-by-jonsbo/w1/101/w1
> 
> http://jonsbo.com/en/products_23_2.html


Yeah just resellers/rebranding going here.







No bother I just like the aesthetics.

Also this Rosewill Legacy U3-B-Window caught my eye as well....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147211R


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah just resellers/rebranding going here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bother I just like the aesthetics.
> 
> Also this Rosewill Legacy U3-B-Window caught my eye as well....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147211R


That ones looks way smaller. I like it.


----------



## Aibohphobia

@fleetfeather Not a custom loop but at least the CPU is water cooled now so I hope this helps unrustle your jimmies


----------



## mAs81

That looks really cool (pun intended )


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> That ones looks way smaller. I like it.


Too bad it won't fit my massive GTX 970 at about 300mm (11.75 in). This case would accept GPUs up to 260mm in length (10.2362 in).


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Too bad it won't fit my massive GTX 970 at about 300mm (11.75 in). This case would accept GPUs up to 260mm in length (10.2362 in).


Sell it, get a mini itx gtx970


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Sell it, get a mini itx gtx970


Yup, like THIS ONE


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Sell it, get a mini itx gtx970


Very well could.







I am not afraid of that.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Still fat. Lol, I on the other hand am looking at upgrading to Z97 mITX with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rosewill.com/products/2733/ProductDetail_Overview.htm


I have this case next to me. If you use it, you better watercool the balls out of it, otherwise the size is not justified (it's slightly bigger than a Sugo SG10)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> @fleetfeather Not a custom loop but at least the CPU is water cooled now so I hope this helps unrustle your jimmies


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> @fleetfeather Not a custom loop but at least the CPU is water cooled now so I hope this helps unrustle your jimmies


Dat space utilization. I may need a moment.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Dat space utilization. I may need a moment.




This, my friends, is what the beastly thread is about. If the case has empty space inside, the case is too big!

Now just fix that gap between the GPUs


----------



## bluedevil

Okay guys I want to upgrade, just don't know which direction I want to take. Z97 or X99. Looking at a slightly larger case then my mITX build currently. So thinking mATX. Also I think I might SLI once games are harder to play maxed out on my 1440P panel, so I know a PSU upgrade will be in my future.

So suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Now just fix that gap between the GPUs


I meant to put a Samsung SM951 in a M.2 to PCIe adapter there between the cards but it didn't work out. I'll be selling that drive and waiting for something like the Intel P3500 to put there instead


----------



## fleetfeather

Not sure if I could justify a sm951... Would have to see a side-by-side comparison with the XP941 in non-synthetics


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah just resellers/rebranding going here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bother I just like the aesthetics.
> 
> Also this Rosewill Legacy U3-B-Window caught my eye as well....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147211R


Wait for the C3 instead, if ever Newegg decides to sell them in the future. IMHO C3 is better than U3 in most, if not, everything except with 0.5mm thinner aluminum panel. Except for the looks if you're not into the C3's appearance.

http://jonsbo.com/en/products_26_2.html


----------



## Krulani

My NCase M1 v3 just arrived









I can't wait to start building!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Wait for the C3 instead, if ever Newegg decides to sell them in the future. IMHO C3 is better than U3 in most, if not, everything except with 0.5mm thinner aluminum panel. Except for the looks if you're not into the C3's appearance.
> 
> http://jonsbo.com/en/products_26_2.html


I think I know what I want.









I want a case thats:

mATX (4 slots)
only has 2 2.5" HD mounting points
enough spots to mount 2 240mm rads (or 1 240mm and 1 280mm)
accepts ATX PSUs
and really tiny

Know of one?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I know what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a case thats:
> 
> mATX (4 slots)
> only has 2 2.5" HD mounting points
> enough spots to mount 2 240mm rads (or 1 240mm and 1 280mm)
> accepts ATX PSUs
> and really tiny
> 
> Know of one?


Sounds to me like you're looking for the Fractal Arc *Mini* R2. You can pull out the HDD trays included, and the ODD drive bays, and mount up to a 360 in the top and a 240 in the front, with 2 2.5" drives behind the mobo tray.

It's not exactly small, though, and good luck getting your hands on one. I haven't been able the find them recently.

TastyPC even managed put an Alphacool Monsta 360 in the top. Pretty impressive case, all around.


Spoiler: Couple of videos:



Linus:





TastyPC:





JaysTwoCents:




Hardware Canucks:


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sounds to me like you're looking for the Fractal Arc *Mini* R2. You can pull out the HDD trays included, and the ODD drive bays, and mount up to a 360 in the top and a 240 in the front, with 2 2.5" drives behind the mobo tray.
> 
> It's not exactly small, though, and good luck getting your hands on one. I haven't been able the find them recently.
> 
> TastyPC even managed put an Alphacool Monsta 360 in the top. Pretty impressive case, all around.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Couple of videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Linus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TastyPC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaysTwoCents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware Canucks:


Funny you should mention that....







Was looking at the 350D and found this.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Funny you should mention that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at the 350D and found this.


Like I said, it's not exactly small, but they're damn good at what they do. I had a 350D, sold it to a friend and bought an Arc Mini instead. Haven't built in it, but it feels so much more "made for the job." The Air 240 is probably the smallest, in terms of volume, I'm not totally sure on that, though.

Edit: Holy crap, how could I ever forget about the Enthoo Evolv?! That's also on the list, but a $140, it's a bit pricey. Totally justified, though, IMHO. Definitely worth looking into, although it still hasn't been released.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Like I said, it's not exactly small, but they're damn good at what they do. I had a 350D, sold it to a friend and bought an Arc Mini instead. Haven't built in it, but it feels so much more "made for the job." The Air 240 is probably the smallest, in terms of volume, I'm not totally sure on that, though.
> 
> Edit: Holy crap, how could I ever forget about the Enthoo Evolv?! That's also on the list, but a $140, it's a bit pricey. Totally justified, though, IMHO. Definitely worth looking into, although it still hasn't been released.


God, we are on the same train of thought here...just got done watching that video on Hardware Canucks.







Yes it is a bit pricey. Wow....just dunno what I wanna do. I really really want to build an epic build with my upcoming tax return money.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Yup, like THIS ONE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Best mITX GTX970 in the world!


Signed, the specs on the page are wrong, they actually include the PCIe bracket in the length dimension, it really isn't any larger than 180mm. Plus it has a stock PCB, which means waterblocks for the 970 will work and it is of normal width, not extended like the Gigabyte and ASUS mITX 970s are.

Also, the cooling works very well in small cases, I noticed a lot of hot air coming out the back, and only a little bit being blown out the sides, and that was when I tested it without a case around! I highly recommend this one.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Edit: Holy crap, how could I ever forget about the Enthoo Evolv?! That's also on the list, but a $140, it's a bit pricey. Totally justified, though, IMHO. Definitely worth looking into, although it still hasn't been released.


Evolv? That one's been out for a while.

Do you mean the Mini XL? I want one, but the price is a killer ($180 CAD, 150 GBP, and a US price somewhere in between). It fits about 840mm worth of rad, maybe more, stock.


----------



## fleetfeather

any mitx case announcements @ ces'15?


----------



## Woxys

Kind of:


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I know what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a case thats:
> 
> mATX (4 slots)
> only has 2 2.5" HD mounting points
> enough spots to mount 2 240mm rads (or 1 240mm and 1 280mm)
> accepts ATX PSUs
> and really tiny
> 
> Know of one?


Parvum s 2.0 maybe? not so small but everything else fits what u need


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I know what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a case thats:
> 
> mATX (4 slots)
> only has 2 2.5" HD mounting points
> enough spots to mount 2 240mm rads (or 1 240mm and 1 280mm)
> accepts ATX PSUs
> and really tiny
> 
> Know of one?


Could you please take a look at my scratch build Taurean and let me know your opinion please?

I think it fills your needs...


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah just resellers/rebranding going here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bother I just like the aesthetics.
> 
> Also this Rosewill Legacy U3-B-Window caught my eye as well....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147211R


I should take some pics of my U3 build when I get home. Give you a good idea of how the inside works out.

Edit:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Okay guys I want to upgrade, just don't know which direction I want to take. Z97 or X99. Looking at a slightly larger case then my mITX build currently. So thinking mATX. Also I think I might SLI once games are harder to play maxed out on my 1440P panel, so I know a PSU upgrade will be in my future.
> 
> So suggestions are welcome.


Silverstone TJ08-E if you're interested in putting your GPU's under water as well!

I'm rebuilding my other rig as we speak with Crossfire Sapphire vapor-X 8Gb 290x's under water and waiting on a proper X99 motherboard that suits my taste with a Seasonic 1200 watt Platinum PSU.



Another option is the Silverstone SG09/10 which is by far the most compact MATX case i've seen.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Evolv? That one's been out for a while.
> 
> Do you mean the Mini XL? I want one, but the price is a killer ($180 CAD, 150 GBP, and a US price somewhere in between). It fits about 840mm worth of rad, maybe more, stock.


Thanks for the correction.

@bluedevil, there's also the new Hex Gear case, which looks quite enticing. @Jameswalt1 would be able to feel you about it some, as he's doing a build in it right now. Link to James' Monochrome build, if you're interested.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> I should take some pics of my U3 build when I get home. Give you a good idea of how the inside works out.
> 
> Edit:


This is U2 isn't it?


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> This is U2 isn't it?










...sigh

Yep, I totally missed that. I'm just going to pretend he asked for the U2.


----------



## sebkow

Me to I need to mod it first for a window and 2 x 240 rads


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sigh
> 
> Yep, I totally missed that. I'm just going to pretend he asked for the U2.


Thinking of going a little different direction entirely. I am gonna do my own tech related YouTube channel, so I am gonna need some swag gear for my rig, so I need a really sweet case! That Hex Gear R40 looks pretty good!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Kind of:


The "Trinity" looks so amazing! I doubt they'll release it as a case, but it looks like it has standard components inside. I would love to have one, but I don't know for what


----------



## Woxys

They will release it as a standalone case but very pricy, here details:


----------



## Ensabrenoir

.....ok so that makes that s frame and the tri force as cases I will get for no other reason than they're extremely cool...... Money......... You can take it with you and your children will spend it on something equally useless so ....just better enjoy it.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Edit: Holy crap, how could I ever forget about the Enthoo Evolv?! That's also on the list, but a $140, it's a bit pricey. Totally justified, though, IMHO. Definitely worth looking into, although it still hasn't been released.


Bought one over the holidays... it looks so good, and fits the list, although you might struggle mounting the front 240mm with 2 HDDs, in place, might fit with the ports at the top but I'm no WC expert. However it is beautiful, has room for a 280mm (maybe even a 360mm) a 120mm at the back and did I mention its beautiful...?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

This thread will only care about one of the cases, and I suppose the new paintjob on the other. I prefer the Enthoo style to the Evolv style TBH, but they both look nice.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will only care about one of the cases, and I suppose the new paintjob on the other. I prefer the Enthoo style to the Evolv style TBH, but they both look nice.


The ITX looks AMAZING except I wish they were still using all the same aluminum as the MATX and ATX versions. Either way if they can hit it at $69 I'll buy it launch day.


----------



## fleetfeather

What's the cooling capacity of that mini? Also, looks a little big, no?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will only care about one of the cases, and I suppose the new paintjob on the other. I prefer the Enthoo style to the Evolv style TBH, but they both look nice.


Darn, you beat me to it - was going to post that vid...









I think I found my next new chassis with the Evolve mini.







Looks to be a bit bigger than the node 304, but still not THAT big for an ITX case. Looks like it has much better air and water cooling options than the Node. Has everything I've been looking for in a chassis. And the price is good too!


----------



## Dyaems

Oh wow, EVOLV mini, but I wish they made an mATX version with that form factor


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Oh wow, EVOLV mini, but I wish they made an mATX version with that form factor


Isn't the Enthoo EVOLV a mATX version?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Oh wow, EVOLV mini, but I wish they made an mATX version with that form factor


They already do.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They already do.


I think he meant a smaller version of the EVOLV that supports a mATX board, it'd be a tough ask, sure it could be a bit smaller but not much and still support a few rads.


----------



## ForTheHorde

uATX = mATX


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They already do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Isn't the Enthoo EVOLV a mATX version?
> 
> -pic snipped-


No, I mean their ITX version, which is smaller than the first mATX model, can use mATX boards, but the ITX version can not. I saw in the video above that it only has two pcie slots.

I don't even need the rad support because i am an air cooler guy, so I'm good with the EVOLV-mini with mATX board support.

I also realized that I can get more performance/value in getting another GPU for SLI than to do a custom loop, so I instead buying an EVOLV, I ended up with an SG10 with a yucky front panel instead. That thick aluminum slab infront of the SG10 can kill a burglar though...


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> No, I mean their ITX version, which is smaller than the first mATX model, can use mATX boards, but the ITX version can not. I saw in the video above that it only has two pcie slots.
> 
> I don't even need the rad support because i am an air cooler guy, so I'm good with the EVOLV-mini with mATX board support.
> 
> I also realized that I can get more performance/value in getting another GPU for SLI than to do a custom loop, so I instead buying an EVOLV, I ended up with an SG10 with a yucky front panel instead. That thick aluminum slab infront of the SG10 can kill a burglar though...


These days so many people are going with water cooling since it's so easy to install an AIO or setup a basic custom loop. They have to provide multiple rad support, even on the ITX form factor because that's what a lot of people want/ask for. If they didn't have any rad support, they'd lose sales.


----------



## Dyaems

I am aware of that. Its still possible to put a 120mm and 240mm RAD on the mini while using an mATX board but of course that is not happening.


----------



## timerwin63

Honestly, I wouldn't care of it as expensive as an M1, if the Evolv Mini had the same build as the other cases on the line, I'd be all over that. Also, is that room for a 360 rad in the top and a 240 (or 200, or 180) read in the front?! Cause that'd be damn close to what I'm looking for right now anyway.


----------



## fleetfeather

mini itx related stuff from CES:

*#1:* That funky tri-star case is from Deepcool, and is one of two new cases from the company





http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2015/01/07/deepcool-launches-two-mini-itx-cases/1

---

#2: Zotac is releasing another small GTX 970. This one is powered off a single 6-pin connector.



http://techreport.com/r.x/2015_1_8_Supersmall_superclocked_GTX_970s_mingle_at_Zotac/supersmall.jpg

---

*#3:* Acer has a chunky NUC style PC, with space for 3 hard drives. It also includes its own keyboard remote. It's a NUC NAS!





http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/pc-systems/1402337/acer-revo-one-rl85-review-hands-on-with-the-6tb-mini-pc


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> #2: Zotac is releasing another small GTX 970. This one is powered off a single 6-pin connector.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh that's hot (hopefully not literally) Wonder if it will cost a fortune.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> #2: Zotac is releasing another small GTX 970. This one is powered off a single 6-pin connector.


Are sure it is? The shroud seems to have space for a second one and I don't think those six-pin connectors are specified for 150W. (From Molex' side they are, but I think the ATX2.2 Standard only allows 125W or even less on these connectors)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Are sure it is? The shroud seems to have space for a second one and I don't think those six-pin connectors are specified for 150W. (From Molex' side they are, but I think the ATX2.2 Standard only allows 125W or even less on these connectors)


The 295x2 pulls like 500W from a pair of 8-pins, there's a lot of headroom on the Mini-Fits.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The gauge of wire they use is rated for 14A. A 6-pin cable with its three 12V lines and three grounds (8-pin adds two grounds) could in theory supply 3 wires * 14A/wire * 12V = 504W. Two of those would be enough for a theoretical 295X4.









However, resistance changes with temperature. It gets lower for semiconductors (which means they draw more current, so they heat up more, so the resistance lowers, so they draw more current...) and higher for metals (I think it's because the atoms vibrate more and block the electrons, but I can't remember the explanation too well). Regardless, the 75W and 150W ratings are very conservative.


----------



## MEC-777

PCIe connectors are specified as follows:

Single 6-pin = 75w
Single 8-pin = 150w
6+2-pin = 150w
8-pin with 6+2-pin "extension" = [theoretical] 300w

For a 295x2, you'd want to feed it with a PSU that has two separate 8+(6+2) connectors on separate rails. And don't forget the GPU can pull up to 75w through the PCIe slot.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> #2: Zotac is releasing another small GTX 970. This one is powered off a single 6-pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> http://techreport.com/r.x/2015_1_8_Supersmall_superclocked_GTX_970s_mingle_at_Zotac/supersmall.jpg


Guaranteed the real production version will have either a single 8-pin like the Asus strix 970 or two 6-pins. Reason being is with just one 6-pin, the max it'll be able to pull is 150w (75 from 6-pin and 75 from the PCIe slot) which isn't enough, even for a standard 970.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Guaranteed the real production version will have either a single 8-pin like the Asus strix 970 or two 6-pins. Reason being is with just one 6-pin, the max it'll be able to pull is 150w (75 from 6-pin and 75 from the PCIe slot) which isn't enough, even for a standard 970.


I doubt Zotac is going to the effort of making a 6-pin prototype of a 8-pin retail card


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Guaranteed the real production version will have either a single 8-pin like the Asus strix 970 or two 6-pins. Reason being is with just one 6-pin, the max it'll be able to pull is 150w (75 from 6-pin and 75 from the PCIe slot) which isn't enough, even for a standard 970.


NVidia product page for the GTX 970 lists 145W power draw. A six pin plus the PCIe slot is enough.

CynicalUnicorn has the right idea about the maximum current transport for a 6pin, only the limiting factor isn't the wire gauge. The MiniFitJr pins and housing are only rated for 8 amps when used in that configuration (see Molex data sheet). So 3x8x12=288W max through a 6-pin before the housing would be in danger of melting or something.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I doubt Zotac is going to the effort of making a 6-pin prototype of a 8-pin retail card


It could just be Zotac showing off the HSF and general design sitting on a GTX 750Ti board.

It's not like we're looking at a card that is actually running. Using the 750Ti would give it the proper form factor for a 17cm card.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It could just be Zotac showing off the HSF and general design sitting on a GTX 750Ti board.
> 
> It's not like we're looking at a card that is actually running. Using the 750Ti would give it the proper form factor for a 17cm card.


750Ti's don't have SLI fingers


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> PCIe connectors are specified as follows:
> 
> Single 6-pin = 75w
> Single 8-pin = 150w
> 6+2-pin = 150w
> 8-pin with 6+2-pin "extension" = [theoretical] 300w
> 
> For a 295x2, you'd want to feed it with a PSU that has two separate 8+(6+2) connectors on separate rails. And don't forget the GPU can pull up to 75w through the PCIe slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Guaranteed the real production version will have either a single 8-pin like the Asus strix 970 or two 6-pins. Reason being is with just one 6-pin, the max it'll be able to pull is 150w (75 from 6-pin and 75 from the PCIe slot) which isn't enough, even for a standard 970.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I doubt Zotac is going to the effort of making a 6-pin prototype of a 8-pin retail card


A lot of PCBs get reused. In a lot of cases, you can tell what the bonus features will be just by looking at a low-end product:

-This ASRock AM1 board, for example, has locations for two SATA ports, an IDE port, a USB 3.0 header, and what I think is a DVI port. They just aren't used.
-The Hummingboard uses the exact same PCB for all models. The only difference is that the flagship actually has the plastic mPCIe and mSATA slots (and I think a couple other things).
-My current laptop has copper pads for an extra M.2 slot, and the old broken one could potentially fit a second mPCIe or mSATA slot.

Those are just some example off the top of my head. In the GPU world, a buttload of 750s and 750Tis have six pads near the corner where a 6-pin socket can fit. They just don't have them installed because of PCIe slot power. I can't find any examples with two sockets like this, but at least one EVGA 970 is using dual 6-pin but has the pads for 8+6-pin.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> A lot of PCBs get reused. In a lot of cases, you can tell what the bonus features will be just by looking at a low-end product:
> 
> -This ASRock AM1 board, for example, has locations for two SATA ports, an IDE port, a USB 3.0 header, and what I think is a DVI port. They just aren't used.
> -The Hummingboard uses the exact same PCB for all models. The only difference is that the flagship actually has the plastic mPCIe and mSATA slots (and I think a couple other things).
> -My current laptop has copper pads for an extra M.2 slot, and the old broken one could potentially fit a second mPCIe or mSATA slot.
> 
> Those are just some example off the top of my head. In the GPU world, a buttload of 750s and 750Tis have six pads near the corner where a 6-pin socket can fit. They just don't have them installed because of PCIe slot power. I can't find any examples with two sockets like this, but at least one EVGA 970 is using dual 6-pin but has the pads for 8+6-pin.


A 750ti does not have SLI fingers, so the PCB itself must be changed.
Zotac's 660 also doesn't have the same grill design on the expansion bracket. You reckon zotac still has any 660 PCB's around the shop? The warranty period should be well and truly over by now :/


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I was referring to power, not fingers. In my defense, I am still half asleep.







Didn't they reuse the 670 PCB for the 970?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just moved my rig from my Air 240 (sold it) and moved it to my FT-03, It was easier to fit two 120 mm rads here versus the Air 240 plus the fact that temps and noise were way better with my FT-03 (Surprisingly).

I'm using an NZXT G10 bracket on a Galaxy 780Ti HOF with an H55 in push, while cooling my 4790k (together with a Z97i-Plus mitx mobo) with another H55 in push / pull. All fans used are Swiftech PWM Helix fans, I have them set to run at 1000 rpm and they're quiet as heck.

I'm really happy with this setup and it looks good on my desk!


----------



## fleetfeather

Reference 670's have two SLI fingers


----------



## Svaniis

My build almost finished.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Reference 670's have two SLI fingers




Close enough.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough.


That image you have is Zotac's GTX 660, with a 660 reference PCB. See here: http://www.zotac.com/au/products/graphics-cards/geforce-600-series/gtx-660/product/gtx-660/detail/geforce-gtx-660/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10/section/gallery.html

The image below is Zotac's reference gtx 670, with the reference 670 PCB:


----------



## hyp36rmax

A little upgrade to my Silverstone TJ08-E, just waiting on an MATX X99 Combo then i'll be set as super #beast!



















*Currently*

[✓] Motherboard: ASUS Z77 Maximus Gene V MATX Motherboard
[✓] CPU: Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
[✓] GPU 01: Sapphire AMD 290X Vapor-X 8GB @ 1105 mhz
[✓] GPU 02: Sapphire AMD 290X Vapor-X 8GB @ 1105 mhz
[✓] RAM: 16GB DDR3
[✓] SSD: 128GB
[✓] HDD: 2TB
[✓] PSU: Seasonic 1200W 80+ Platinum
[✓] CPU Block/Pump: Swiftech Apogee Drive II
[✓] GPU Block: EK Vapor-X R9 290X (x2)
[✓] Radiator: Alphacool XT45 180MM
[✓] Radiator: Alphacool UT60 120MM
[✓] Reservoir: Bitspower 5.25" Bay
[✓] Fan: Silverstone AP181 180MM
[✓] Fan: Gentle Typhoon AP-29 120MM
[✓] Monitor: ASUS PB287Q UHD 4K
[✓] Keyboard: Cooler Master Quickfire XT with Cherry MX Brown Switches
[✓] Mouse: Cooler Master Sentinel Advanced II
[✓] Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT990 250ohms

*Build Log:* Link


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Guaranteed the real production version will have either a single 8-pin like the Asus strix 970 or two 6-pins. Reason being is with just one 6-pin, the max it'll be able to pull is 150w (75 from 6-pin and 75 from the PCIe slot) which isn't enough, even for a standard 970.


As WiSK already said, this is simply not true, 145W is the maximum power draw for stock cards as specified by nVidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The MiniFitJr pins and housing are only rated for 8 amps when used in that configuration (see Molex data sheet). So 3x8x12=288W max through a 6-pin before the housing would be in danger of melting or something.


Correct thought, but only two of the three pins in the lower row are actually used for 12V power, so the total maximum of the 6pin connector is 192W.
A very good write-up can be found here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Correct thought, but only two of the three pins in the lower row are actually used for 12V power, so the total maximum of the 6pin connector is 192W.
> A very good write-up can be found here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html


It says Pin 2 is optional but I think most PSUs implement it.


----------



## timerwin63

See, this is something that's always kinda confused me. A CPU power connector uses half of its wires for power delivery and half for grounding, which makes total sense. What is it about adding 2 grounds that justifies doubling the spec'd output of that connector?

And yes, while the 3rd powered wire on a 6-pin connector is optional, it's more and more common to see it used on power supplys and devices nowadays.


----------



## Aibohphobia

The 6 pin vs 8 pin power rating isn't based on what the wire and terminals can actually deliver but as a way to differentiate power supplies that can deliver the rated output.


----------



## Svaniis

More pictures of the build, waiting for sleeve.


----------



## remixedMind

note sure if its ok to post it here but it seems like this one will be a nice cooler Phanteks PH-TC12LS
http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12LS.html


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures of the build, waiting for sleeve.


Get out of here with your on topic posts!









I like the color of the fluid though. Were you trying to match the color of the little orange-ish bits on the frame?


----------



## mr. biggums

Moved down from my 350D and liquid cooling too this nice little SG09 and a D15 and couldn't be happier!


----------



## fleetfeather

more CES itx related stuff

*#4* Deepcool apparently has a third ITX case on show. This one features a Deepcool developed SFX unit (likely Enhance rebranded). Case is still in prototype.



http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.cowcotland.com/news/45697/ces-2015-boitier-deepcool-itx-noname.html&prev=search


----------



## GrimDoctor

When I get my Tt Core V21 can it live here?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> When I get my Tt Core V21 can it live here?


Other than being... 45.6L (







) it does fit the rules. Just make sure to stuff it full of rads.

EDIT: Wait... It's 5 slots.


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Get out of here with your on topic posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color of the fluid though. Were you trying to match the color of the little orange-ish bits on the frame?


It's just Mayhem Aurora 2 red, but i'm gonna try to get it a little bit more orange so it matches the rubberfeet.

Isn't this on topic?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Isn't this on topic?


Of course it is! He's joking that all the discussion about PCIe electrical specs is not...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Correct thought, but only two of the three pins in the lower row are actually used for 12V power,


Was maybe true before 2009, not on modern GPUs. Just take a multimeter to the back of the GPU connectors, you can measure with resistance setting and you will see the 12V lines are all soldered together. All three are used. Also at the PSU end.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Why aren't five-slot cases allowed again? That's like having a "club for those with beastly ATX/EATX rigs" and not allowing 8-slot or 9-slot cases.


----------



## Janac

I also think that this is not too clever rule... u just can't judge a case by pci slots


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> note sure if its ok to post it here but it seems like this one will be a nice cooler Phanteks PH-TC12LS
> http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12LS.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love those shots of a downflow CPU cooler framed beautifully between GPU, RAM and VRM. Perfectly compact!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> more CES itx related stuff
> 
> *#4* Deepcool apparently has a third ITX case on show. This one features a Deepcool developed SFX unit (likely Enhance rebranded). Case is still in prototype.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.cowcotland.com/news/45697/ces-2015-boitier-deepcool-itx-noname.html&prev=search


Nice case. Still bigger than it needs to be, and that 3.5" drive bay is out of place.

Looking at the back, it's quite obviously about 1 cm too wide on both sides:


I do think that the PSU being above the CPU or in the front is the only logical progression for ITX cases. I prefer front mounting as it almost always gives more options in regard to CPU heatsinks and WC loops. Much easier to do a tight loop between CPU and GPU when there's not a PSU pinching off the tubes from the GPU. SFX PSUs fix this, but still preclude tall HSFs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I also think that this is not too clever rule... u just can't judge a case by pci slots


A large case with a small motherboard isn't all that special though. The SFF section is like 5% of OCN proper, we've got to have something to keep from becoming just like any other thread.

Honestly I feel that in this day and age mATX boards should be excluded unless they are really special (perhaps X79/99 with 2+ GPUs minimum) but that has met some resistance. So the 4-slot limit is what I hold onto.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I moved to an ATX box.









I gave my ITX to my cousin.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Oh that's hot (hopefully not literally) Wonder if it will cost a fortune.


Hopefully it won't, Zotacs are usually some of the more affordable!


----------



## Hayakku99

CPU: i5 4690k
CPU Cooler: Raijintek Pallas
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9 // Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9
Storage: Kingston V300 240GB
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Case: Silverstone RVZ01
PSU: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold

It's good?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> CPU: i5 4690k
> CPU Cooler: Raijintek Pallas
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9 // Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9
> Storage: Kingston V300 240GB
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> Case: Silverstone RVZ01
> PSU: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold
> 
> It's good?


Only if you post pics!


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Only if you post pics!


I want to build it but I would get some advices first


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> Case: Silverstone RVZ01
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9 // Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9
> Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> 
> It's good?


Ripjaws are quite big, I would get Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP (very low profile) to avoid any fitment problems.

The graphics card is the open air type - so you will need some case fans for the bottom vents. Anything with low speed up to 800rpm is enough.

There is an owners club for the RVZ01, maybe they can help better with your questions http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club


----------



## ChainedHope

One day i'll be in this thread... but for now here is the progress im having on my "Beastly" mATX rig.




CPU: I5-4690k
Mobo: Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5
RAM: Avexir 1600MHz 2x4GB White Led
HDD: WD Black 750gb 2.5'' HDD
SSD: 128GB Samsung 850 Pro
Case: Evga Hadron Hydro

To buy:
GPU: 2x R9-390's (Or 2x GTX 970's) <--Undecided
PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
Watercooling gear and Sleeving gear.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> One day i'll be in this thread... but for now here is the progress im having on my "Beastly" mATX rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: I5-4690k
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5
> RAM: Avexir 1600MHz 2x4GB White Led
> HDD: WD Black 750gb 2.5'' HDD
> SSD: 128GB Samsung 850 Pro
> Case: Evga Hadron Hydro
> 
> To buy:
> GPU: 2x R9-390's (Or 2x GTX 970's) <--Undecided
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
> Watercooling gear and Sleeving gear.


You don't have to have a fully working example to be a part of this thread, WIPs are more than welcome! Also, kudos on the case selection, its fun seeing people manage to cram an Micro-ATX board into a Hadron.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It says Pin 2 is optional but I think most PSUs implement it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> See, this is something that's always kinda confused me. A CPU power connector uses half of its wires for power delivery and half for grounding, which makes total sense. What is it about adding 2 grounds that justifies doubling the spec'd output of that connector?
> 
> And yes, while the 3rd powered wire on a 6-pin connector is optional, it's more and more common to see it used on power supplys and devices nowadays.


The question is: Is that third line actually connected to anything on the graphics card? It must be on the PSU, but my impression was that was just done for looks, not for actual functionality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The 6 pin vs 8 pin power rating isn't based on what the wire and terminals can actually deliver but
> as a way to differentiate power supplies that can deliver the rated output.


Exactly. The same goes for the sata and Pata/IDE power connectors, the sum of the maximum specified load on every connector is not allowed to exceed the maximum load of the PSU. I may be wrong but it seems to me that the main point of the 6pin connector was to prevent users from interchanging it with the ATX12V 4pin connector. The 8pin PCIe vs 8pin EPS/ATX12V connectors have different keying, so I'm not sure why they just didn't do the same with the 6pin one.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Pin 2 is usually soldered to the GPU. Look at the traces. If three meet up, then yes it is used.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> The question is: Is that third line actually connected to anything on the graphics card? It must be on the PSU, but my impression was that was just done for looks, not for actual functionality.


I was planning to take a photo of a 970 running on just the two "not connected" wires, but I thought you would be better convinced by my suggestion of taking a multimeter and checking yourself. You can do this on any unused GeForce or Radeon card manufactured after 2008.

Remove card from PC. Get a multimeter. Set as ohmmeter, lowest range e.g. 200 Ω. Touch the black probe to one of the solder-joints I've highlighted in yellow. Touch the red probe to one of the solder-joints highlighted in blue. Let us know how many ohms your multimeter shows.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to take a photo of a 970 running on just the two "not connected" wires, but I thought you would be better convinced by my suggestion of taking a multimeter and checking yourself. You can do this on any unused GeForce or Radeon card manufactured after 2008.
> 
> Remove card from PC. Get a multimeter. Set as ohmmeter, lowest range e.g. 200 Ω. Touch the black probe to one of the solder-joints I've highlighted in yellow. Touch the red probe to one of the solder-joints highlighted in blue. Let us know how many ohms your multimeter shows.


Only two things matter:


The 12V and ground wires/connectors/traces can handle the current required by the card, and
The card knows this is connected
The pinout makes this obvious, two of them are just logic signals that inform the card it is good to pull from the other wires.


----------



## Aibohphobia

I think pin 4 on the PCIe 8-pin is usually another ground though since the PSU makers are cheap and the cards don't really make use of the second sense signal.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I think pin 4 on the PCIe 8-pin is usually another ground though since the PSU makers are cheap and the cards don't really make use of the second sense signal.


"Sense" can be as simple as making it a ground. Most TTL logic tends to float high, so active low signals make more sense.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> so active low signals make more sense.


I see what you did there









Experiment time!









Dyson's theory: you need the "sense" GND for the GPU to start the GPU.

The white wires are GND, the blue wires are 12V. The GPU is a 560ti from 2011.

In the picture below, the GND wires are connected to regular GND.



The GPU indeed *did not* start in this configuration.

In the picture below, the GND wires are connected only to the "sense" pins.



The GPU *did* start in this configuration:






iFreilicht's theory: the "not connected" pin on the 12V is "just done for looks".

In the picture below, the GND wires are connected to the "sense" pins, but the 12V wires are only connected to the "not connected" pins and not to the other 12V pins.



The GPU *did* start in this configuration:


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experiment time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dyson's theory: you need the "sense" GND for the GPU to start the GPU.
> 
> The white wires are GND, the blue wires are 12V. The GPU is a 560ti from 2011.
> 
> In the picture below, the GND wires are connected to regular GND.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU indeed *did not* start in this configuration.
> 
> In the picture below, the GND wires are connected only to the "sense" pins.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU *did* start in this configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFreilicht's theory: the "not connected" pin on the 12V is "just done for looks".
> 
> In the picture below, the GND wires are connected to the "sense" pins, but the 12V wires are only connected to the "not connected" pins and not to the other 12V pins.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU *did* start in this configuration:


If you had to sum up your finds in three sentences, how would you do it?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> If you had to sum up your finds in three sentences, how would you do it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> So 3x8x12=288W max through a 6-pin before the housing would be in danger of melting or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just take a multimeter to the back of the GPU connectors, you can measure with resistance setting and you will see the 12V lines are all soldered together.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> "Sense" can be as simple as making it a ground.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Wait is that 3 pins x 8A x 12V?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experiment time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyson's theory: you need the "sense" GND for the GPU to start the GPU.
> 
> The white wires are GND, the blue wires are 12V. The GPU is a 560ti from 2011.
> 
> In the picture below, the GND wires are connected to regular GND.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU indeed *did not* start in this configuration.
> 
> In the picture below, the GND wires are connected only to the "sense" pins.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU *did* start in this configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFreilicht's theory: the "not connected" pin on the 12V is "just done for looks".
> 
> In the picture below, the GND wires are connected to the "sense" pins, but the 12V wires are only connected to the "not connected" pins and not to the other 12V pins.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU *did* start in this configuration:


Have you tested this under full load yet?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Wait is that 3 pins x 8A x 12V?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Have you tested this under full load yet?


No, it was a test to see under what conditions the GPU will start up.

Running a 560ti at full load with only two 12V and two ground wires is possible, only 4 amps per wire needed, but doesn't prove anything and someone might misunderstand and try it with a more powerful GPU.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes.
> No, it was a test to see under what conditions the GPU will start up.
> 
> Running a 560ti at full load with only two 12V and two ground wires is possible, only 4 amps per wire needed, but doesn't prove anything and someone might misunderstand and try it with a more powerful GPU.


I was going to say... those wires might get a little warm.


----------



## iFreilicht

I would like to finally join!

Brickless 6.7L build with GTX 970 anyone?







Build log


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I would like to finally join!
> 
> Brickless 6.7L build with GTX 970 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log


Just read your build log, it looks great! Looking forward to any future progress you make on it.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Just read your build log, it looks great! Looking forward to any future progress you make on it.


Thanks! Yeah the main problem will be finding someone to perforate my side panels for better airflow


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah the main problem will be finding someone to perforate my side panels for better airflow


Do it yourself!



I'd recommend birdshot with a wide-spread choke for maximum ventilation.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Do it yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend birdshot with a wide-spread choke for maximum ventilation.


I want good airflow but I also want it to look good


----------



## royce5950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Do it yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend birdshot with a wide-spread choke for maximum ventilation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want good airflow but I also want it to look good
Click to expand...

lol ^


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I want good airflow but I also want it to look good


I think it would look pretty good if you let the holes rust slightly and then clear coat them.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think it would look pretty good if you let the holes rust slightly and then clear coat them.


Rat rod case build!

Or you could grind the holes flat, clean up the edges, then re-paint. It'd have this cool random pattern and a sweet build log entry!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Brickless 6.7L build with GTX 970 anyone?


Excellent work!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Rat rod case build!
> 
> Or you could grind the holes flat, clean up the edges, then re-paint. It'd have this cool random pattern and a sweet build log entry!


Do it! We're waiting!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Excellent work!


Thank you very much!


----------



## PcZac

My x99 mATX build



*New*

CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K $240.00 With Intel Retail Edge Program
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 $75.00
Motherboard: ASRock X99M Extreme4 -$200.00 After Mail-in Rebate
Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2400 - $200.00
Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E mATX - $85.00 After Mail-in Rebate
Power Supply: Corsair HX650 80+ Gold - $60.00 After Mail-in Rebate
*Reused*

Storage: 2x 1TB drives + Crucial MX100 128GB SSD
GPU: Evga ACX GTX 760
*Extra*

2x iStarUSA Hot-swap Cages $20 for both after Mail-in Rebate
*Total cost of new parts:* $880.00

More Pictures of the build:


http://imgur.com/htgrL


----------



## Aibohphobia

Nice clean build, always fun seeing X99 mATX rig


----------



## bluedevil

Wondering what I would gain of I moved to a z97 or X99 platform, more or less looking at gaming performance.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Wondering what I would gain of I moved to a z97 or X99 platform, more or less looking at gaming performance.


I'm in the same boat, tired of my Ivy Bridge CPU but from the looks of it performance is pretty stagnant. I think you're better off putting your money into GPUs.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, tired of my Ivy Bridge CPU but from the looks of it performance is pretty stagnant. I think you're better off putting your money into GPUs.


Skylake might be somewhat interesting if it supports DDR4 and NVMe storage options.


----------



## fleetfeather

What are the latest rumours regarding a skylake K series release timeframe? 2016, right?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What are the latest rumours regarding a skylake K series release timeframe? 2016, right?


The implication is Q3 or Q4 of this year. Although seeing how hard Broadwell has flopped (or I guess just never showed up to begin with) I'm afraid that SKL is going to drift as well. Unless you just have to have DDR4 and the newer chipset features, I doubt you're going to see any breathtaking IPC improvements.

Remember, Broadwell (K, ULV, etc) was supposed to drop around June of 2014. Instead Intel relaunched Haswell (Devil's Canyon) of which all the improved clocking and thermals turned out to be a joke. I love Intel as much as the next guy, but it's important to stay cognizant of how Intel has pretty much hit a wall since SNB.

Cannonlake is going to stay vaporware for a long time. I feel that like Broadwell, it's going to paper launch and likely never see LGA adoption.


----------



## fleetfeather

woah woah, improved clocking was a joke on DC?









I was mostly interested in SL so i know how many months i can realistically hold onto my XP941 before it depreciates significantly (due to nvme support rumoured in SL)


----------



## bluedevil

Yeah I just dunno what I wanna do. On one hand if I upgrade now, I will most defiantly get a Z97/4790K setup at the very least, a X99/5820K is a bit spendy due to DDR4. Still trying to figure out if I should get another Gigabyte GTX 970 for SLI or just lower my settings a notch.....


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

A lot of Broadwell stuff has shown up at CES for what it's worth. However, it's basically all tablet processors and whatnot. There isn't much in the way of high-power desktops or even laptops.

Wikipedia says we're supposed to see unlocked desktop Broadwell quads Q2 of this year, so that's something.

Apparently Skylake is launching in laptops and tablets and whatnot at the end of this year, so expect something like Broadwell - practically nothing using it, but just enough using it that it's technically launched.

14nm has really kicked Intel's ass. If they can't get it to work on time, then there's no way TSMC or GloFo are going to manage 16nm on time either. Honestly, I'm almost expecting another Devil's Canyon-like release with Skylake. I'm almost expecting the Rx 400 and GeForce 1100 series to both be 28nm. And I'm almost expecting Skybridge or K12 to still be 28nm. 20nm yields haven't been the greatest if the iPhone has told us anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> woah woah, improved clocking was a joke on DC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was mostly interested in SL so i know how many months i can realistically hold onto my XP941 before it depreciates significantly (due to nvme support rumoured in SL)


I wouldn't worry too much. NVMe is still new and won't take off for a bit.


----------



## fleetfeather

Cool beans


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> woah woah, improved clocking was a joke on DC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was mostly interested in SL so i know how many months i can realistically hold onto my XP941 before it depreciates significantly (due to nvme support rumoured in SL)


Like DDR4, it looks like NVMe (and m.2 storage in general) will remain niche products for a while now. I wouldn't worry about your XP941 becoming worthless anytime soon, there's nothing exciting to replace it!

We're at a weird point where you could build a computer today, using parts that launched 5 years ago (say, a 2600k and one or more SandForce SSDs) and still have 90% of the performance you'd get with "modern" parts. Very rarely does this happen in the tech industry! The only exception I can think of is graphics. While they're slowing down too (seems like 28nm is hard to get away from) significant strides have been made.

I've actually got a 3570k, and two Corsair Force GT's in RAID 0, and have had the itch to upgrade for years now. It's just that once I look at the performance numbers, I'd be spending 500 bucks for maybe a 15% improvement. Better off buying a 980 or waiting to see if the 390x is any good.

edit: ninja'ed


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

M.2 as in the form factor is surprisingly common. A lot of small netbooks use it. However, it still uses the SATA interface. Tablets and other small netbooks tend to use eMMC, which is basically the same as putting your OS on an SD card and soldering it to your motherboard. PCIe SSDs of any form factor, on the other hand, are reserved for four-figure laptops, servers that need all the I/O they can get, and overkill-happy custom builders.

DDR4 is just pointless. Well, I understand why it's used, but there is no real reason to upgrade. This is the same as DDR2-1066 being the high-end stuff when DDR3-1066 and DDR3-1333 were introduced. There just weren't any real gains. I might consider adopting it if/when Skylake-E launches. Hopefully we'll have $600 eight-cores by then.









And finally, CPU power. Did you know that a Haswell i7 is slightly _slower_ than a Westmere Xeon? Four Haswell cores are about as fast as five Westmere cores when fully multi-threaded. When you factor in the cost - X5650s are under $100 and dual-socket boards are about as much as a good Z97 board - you realize that Westmere is king when it comes to renders. It's hilarious. You'd actually save money on the 2P Westmere system, even if you got a server-grade RAID card for SATA III and a USB 3.0 card to use all dem modern features, when compared to an i7 4790k and high-end Z97 board.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> M.2 as in the form factor is surprisingly common. A lot of small netbooks use it. However, it still uses the SATA interface. Tablets and other small netbooks tend to use eMMC, which is basically the same as putting your OS on an SD card and soldering it to your motherboard. PCIe SSDs of any form factor, on the other hand, are reserved for four-figure laptops, servers that need all the I/O they can get, and overkill-happy custom builders.
> 
> DDR4 is just pointless. Well, I understand why it's used, but there is no real reason to upgrade. This is the same as DDR2-1066 being the high-end stuff when DDR3-1066 and DDR3-1333 were introduced. There just weren't any real gains. I might consider adopting it if/when Skylake-E launches. Hopefully we'll have $600 eight-cores by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, CPU power. Did you know that a Haswell i7 is slightly _slower_ than a Westmere Xeon? Four Haswell cores are about as fast as five Westmere cores when fully multi-threaded. When you factor in the cost - X5650s are under $100 and dual-socket boards are about as much as a good Z97 board - you realize that Westmere is king when it comes to renders. It's hilarious. You'd actually save money on the 2P Westmere system, even if you got a server-grade RAID card for SATA III and a USB 3.0 card to use all dem modern features, when compared to an i7 4790k and high-end Z97 board.


Great points. For a while now, I've been upgrading platforms not for the CPU, but for the peripherals. I'd still be on my old x58 build if it had SATA 6Gbps. I've moved up just to get SATA 3, USB 3.0 and PCIe 3.0. I miss my old 920 and 6 DIMM slots...

In another thread, someone tried to argue with me that Intel isn't stagnant, and the newer 22nm processes allow for more cores and higher clockspeeds. But the mainstream socket still tops out around 4.5 GHz, and is a 4C8T part. That's actually a regression from the 6C12T Westmeres. Of course, there's 2011-3, but that's also a $1000 8-core. I guess it's a server platform, might as well charge server prices.


----------



## PcZac

Socket 2011-3 is a bit weird, the 5820k is one of the best bang for your buck processors, if you don't consider ram and motherboard prices, but that's the only exciting x99 cpu, in my opinion.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

To be fair, Westmere and Nehalem for consumers were always 4C/8T as well, the ones on LGA-1156. Some enthusiast 900-series chips were 6C/12T on LGA-1366. Intel has I think confirmed that they won't have six-core consumer chips until the need arises. But yeah, Intel has been adding a lot of cores as time goes on:

Nehalem-EP: 4C/8T - 1, 2 sockets
Westmere-EP: 6C/12T - 1, 2 sockets
Westmere-EX: 10C/20T - 4, 8 sockets
Sandy-EP: 8C/16T (the only "downgrade," but it did offer PCIe 3.0 and some other perks) - 1, 2, 4 sockets
Ivy-EP: 12C/24T - 1, 2, 4 sockets
Ivy-EX: 15C/30T - 4, 8 sockets
Haswell-EP: 18C/36T - 1, 2 sockets with 4 yet to be released

There are some rumors that we'll see Haswell-EX, but I'm not too sure. We never saw Nehalem-EX or Sandy-EX, so Broadwell-EX sounds more likely. That, and Haswell-EP's largest die is a whopping 662mm^2, I think the largest CPU die ever created. That's bigger than the two Vishera dies found in G34, and those are separate! 14nm sounds almost necessary to break 20 cores and keep the die size low.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Socket 2011-3 is a bit weird, the 5820k is one of the best bang for your buck processors, if you don't consider ram and motherboard prices, but that's the only exciting x99 cpu, in my opinion.


The 5960X's eight unlocked cores are also exciting.







The RAM prices are a killer though, I agree.


----------



## fleetfeather

If only they made a MATX dual socket x58 monstrosity haha...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well, that's almost impossible. Those are big sockets and it would need to support six RAM slots (three channels times two processors) minimum. There's space for two sockets and I think the RAM, but then there's no heatsink for the VRMs. It would have to be widened. I guess ATX dimensions, but rotated 90 degrees could work?

Maybe low-power Haswell-EP systems could work, but it's a bit of a longshot.


----------



## fleetfeather

Haha was just having a laff


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha was just having a laff


It'd be sweet for sure, but multi-socket systems tend to be more trouble than their worth. PCIe lanes and SLI/CF are one example.

Here's the form factor I want:


----------



## PcZac

That form factor makes a lot of sense, we already have long GPUs as the standard. Is that form factor basically DTX-wide? I'd love an X99 board like that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It might be standard DTX. Standard DTX is the full ATX or mATX width (244mm), but only has two PCIe slots instead of four or seven (so 203mm high). Mini DTX, on the other hand, is like mini ITX (170mm wide) with an extra PCIe slot.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I think shuttle calls it a proprietary form factor, but it closely lines up with DTX. I've been wanting to see some Mini-DTX motherboards (basically ITX with an extra slot)

Check out the thread here: Mini-DTX Hype Thread


----------



## subtec

Lining images of the boards up by the PCIe slots, it's apparent that Shuttle's motherboards are wider than mATX/ATX/DTX:



The mounting holes are also different.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Lining images of the boards up by the PCIe slots, it's apparent that Shuttle's motherboards are wider than mATX/ATX/DTX:
> 
> 
> 
> The mounting holes are also different.


Yep, but it's the perfect size for the "shoebox" cases. The mini-DTX variant would fit in just about anything!


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Yep, but it's the perfect size for the "shoebox" cases. The mini-DTX variant would fit in just about anything!


Mini-DTX, yes, though full DTX would preclude some of the cases with a front-mounted PSU (SG07/SG08, Node 304, etc).


----------



## rwpritchett

Years ago I threw together a little gamer box for my son in an ISK 310-150 ITX case with a low profile HD7750. For a while I've been patiently waiting for a graphics upgrade that would fit in the ISK, particularly a GTX 750 Ti, but it seems even today the HD7750 is as good as it gets. There's single slot 750 Ti cards... there's low profile 750 Ti cards... but nobody has yet made a single slot + low profile GTX 750 Ti. Recently, I saw a good deal on a low profile GTX 750 Ti ($129.99 - $20 MIR, free S&H) and so I jumped on it and decided to modify it to fit in the ISK case. As far as I know, this is the first time someone has attempted to make a single slot low profile GTX 750 Ti. So far, Kill-A-Watt readings are typically in the 120W range while gaming. Temps can hit the GPU Boost 2.0 ceiling in some of the more demanding games. Today was spent gaming most of the day without any stability issues. The performance bump and added PhysX is quite noticeable.


Here's the HD7750 that has been in there for about 2-1/2 years.


This is the low profile GTX 750 Ti I purchased.


After a little bit of modification, I got an aftermarket copper cooler to fit.


Here it is installed.


And here is the finished product.

Specs:

Case: Antec ISK 310-150 (6.99L)
CPU: Core i3-3220
HSF: Zalman CNPS2X
RAM: Samsung LP 8GB
VGA: GTX 750 Ti 2GB with modded Vantec IcerberQ 4 and CLU
PSU: Stock 150W
Other: SSD, 1TB HDD, blu-ray drive

I'm not sure it's worthy of the "beastly" moniker, but it's definitely one of a kind.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I threw together a little gamer box for my son in an ISK 310-150 ITX case with a low profile HD7750. For a while I've been patiently waiting for a graphics upgrade that would fit in the ISK, particularly a GTX 750 Ti, but it seems even today the HD7750 is as good as it gets. There's single slot 750 Ti cards... there's low profile 750 Ti cards... but nobody has yet made a single slot + low profile GTX 750 Ti. Recently, I saw a good deal on a low profile GTX 750 Ti ($129.99 - $20 MIR, free S&H) and so I jumped on it and decided to modify it to fit in the ISK case. As far as I know, this is the first time someone has attempted to make a single slot low profile GTX 750 Ti. So far, Kill-A-Watt readings are typically in the 120W range while gaming. Temps can hit the GPU Boost 2.0 ceiling in some of the more demanding games. Today was spent gaming most of the day without any stability issues. The performance bump and added PhysX is quite noticeable.
> 
> 
> Here's the HD7750 that has been in there for about 2-1/2 years.
> 
> 
> This is the low profile GTX 750 Ti I purchased.
> 
> 
> After a little bit of modification, I got an aftermarket copper cooler to fit.
> 
> 
> Here it is installed.
> 
> 
> And here is the finished product.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Antec ISK 310-150 (6.99L)
> CPU: Core i3-3220
> HSF: Zalman CNPS2X
> RAM: Samsung LP 8GB
> VGA: GTX 750 Ti 2GB with modded Vantec IcerberQ 4 and CLU
> PSU: Stock 150W
> Other: SSD, 1TB HDD, blu-ray drive
> 
> I'm not sure it's worthy of the "beastly" moniker, but it's definitely one of a kind.


This is awesome. Great job!


----------



## cdoublejj

Does this count?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536453/an-old-build-i-that-i-finaly-photograhped-upgrade
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Years ago I threw together a little gamer box for my son in an ISK 310-150 ITX case with a low profile HD7750. For a while I've been patiently waiting for a graphics upgrade that would fit in the ISK, particularly a GTX 750 Ti, but it seems even today the HD7750 is as good as it gets. There's single slot 750 Ti cards... there's low profile 750 Ti cards... but nobody has yet made a single slot + low profile GTX 750 Ti. Recently, I saw a good deal on a low profile GTX 750 Ti ($129.99 - $20 MIR, free S&H) and so I jumped on it and decided to modify it to fit in the ISK case. As far as I know, this is the first time someone has attempted to make a single slot low profile GTX 750 Ti. So far, Kill-A-Watt readings are typically in the 120W range while gaming. Temps can hit the GPU Boost 2.0 ceiling in some of the more demanding games. Today was spent gaming most of the day without any stability issues. The performance bump and added PhysX is quite noticeable.
> 
> 
> Here's the HD7750 that has been in there for about 2-1/2 years.
> 
> 
> This is the low profile GTX 750 Ti I purchased.
> 
> 
> After a little bit of modification, I got an aftermarket copper cooler to fit.
> 
> 
> Here it is installed.
> 
> 
> And here is the finished product.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Antec ISK 310-150 (6.99L)
> CPU: Core i3-3220
> HSF: Zalman CNPS2X
> RAM: Samsung LP 8GB
> VGA: GTX 750 Ti 2GB with modded Vantec IcerberQ 4 and CLU
> PSU: Stock 150W
> Other: SSD, 1TB HDD, blu-ray drive
> 
> I'm not sure it's worthy of the "beastly" moniker, but it's definitely one of a kind.


How does that GTX750 Ti run?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Years ago I threw together a little gamer box for my son in an ISK 310-150 ITX case with a low profile HD7750. For a while I've been patiently waiting for a graphics upgrade that would fit in the ISK, particularly a GTX 750 Ti, but it seems even today the HD7750 is as good as it gets. There's single slot 750 Ti cards... there's low profile 750 Ti cards... but nobody has yet made a single slot + low profile GTX 750 Ti. Recently, I saw a good deal on a low profile GTX 750 Ti ($129.99 - $20 MIR, free S&H) and so I jumped on it and decided to modify it to fit in the ISK case. As far as I know, this is the first time someone has attempted to make a single slot low profile GTX 750 Ti. So far, Kill-A-Watt readings are typically in the 120W range while gaming. Temps can hit the GPU Boost 2.0 ceiling in some of the more demanding games. Today was spent gaming most of the day without any stability issues. The performance bump and added PhysX is quite noticeable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the HD7750 that has been in there for about 2-1/2 years.
> 
> 
> This is the low profile GTX 750 Ti I purchased.
> 
> 
> After a little bit of modification, I got an aftermarket copper cooler to fit.
> 
> 
> Here it is installed.
> 
> And here is the finished product.
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Antec ISK 310-150 (6.99L)
> CPU: Core i3-3220
> HSF: Zalman CNPS2X
> RAM: Samsung LP 8GB
> VGA: GTX 750 Ti 2GB with modded Vantec IcerberQ 4 and CLU
> PSU: Stock 150W
> Other: SSD, 1TB HDD, blu-ray drive
> 
> I'm not sure it's worthy of the "beastly" moniker, but it's definitely one of a kind.


Nice work I also have a 750Ti. I couldnt believe the performance for the size and low power draw of this thing. Amazing card skyrim 1080p ultra runs sweet as.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Nice work I also have a 750Ti. I couldnt believe the performance for the size and low power draw of this thing. Amazing card skyrim 1080p ultra runs sweet as.


I'm guessing you haven't added many mods to your skyrim yet...


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Years ago I threw together a little gamer box for my son in an ISK 310-150 ITX case with a low profile HD7750. For a while I've been patiently waiting for a graphics upgrade that would fit in the ISK, particularly a GTX 750 Ti, but it seems even today the HD7750 is as good as it gets. There's single slot 750 Ti cards... there's low profile 750 Ti cards... but nobody has yet made a single slot + low profile GTX 750 Ti. Recently, I saw a good deal on a low profile GTX 750 Ti ($129.99 - $20 MIR, free S&H) and so I jumped on it and decided to modify it to fit in the ISK case. As far as I know, this is the first time someone has attempted to make a single slot low profile GTX 750 Ti. So far, Kill-A-Watt readings are typically in the 120W range while gaming. Temps can hit the GPU Boost 2.0 ceiling in some of the more demanding games. Today was spent gaming most of the day without any stability issues. The performance bump and added PhysX is quite noticeable.
> 
> 
> Here's the HD7750 that has been in there for about 2-1/2 years.
> 
> 
> This is the low profile GTX 750 Ti I purchased.
> 
> 
> After a little bit of modification, I got an aftermarket copper cooler to fit.
> 
> 
> Here it is installed.
> 
> 
> And here is the finished product.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Antec ISK 310-150 (6.99L)
> CPU: Core i3-3220
> HSF: Zalman CNPS2X
> RAM: Samsung LP 8GB
> VGA: GTX 750 Ti 2GB with modded Vantec IcerberQ 4 and CLU
> PSU: Stock 150W
> Other: SSD, 1TB HDD, blu-ray drive
> 
> I'm not sure it's worthy of the "beastly" moniker, but it's definitely one of a kind.


Could you go into the cooler mod in more depth? I might try that out


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Could you go into the cooler mod in more depth? I might try that out


On those smaller cards most of the time there are only the 4 mounting bolts for around the gpu. Even on my full width full length 650ti there are only the 4 bolts. Find a universal that will fit and it should work.








Don't actually do that yet until you do research though lol.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> On those smaller cards most of the time there are only the 4 mounting bolts for around the gpu. Even on my full width full length 650ti there are only the 4 bolts. Find a universal that will fit and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't actually do that yet until you do research though lol.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


Ah yes.


----------



## RedSwoo

Happy to join the MATX Club today with my completed build in the Node 804. Build Log




Fans are silent at IDLE set at 30%. Pump set to 3.
Temps -
GPU Idle: 19 Degrees, Load: 30 Degrees

Prime 95
CPU Idle: 19 Degrees CPU Load: 38 Degrees


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> On those smaller cards most of the time there are only the 4 mounting bolts for around the gpu. Even on my full width full length 650ti there are only the 4 bolts. Find a universal that will fit and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't actually do that yet until you do research though lol.


The problem with the 750 Ti low profile cards is that they have a very odd rectangle pattern to the holes that no aftermarket cooler (that I could find) will match. The diagonal is about 46mm instead of the usual 55mm:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Could you go into the cooler mod in more depth? I might try that out


It actually took me two attempts to get it to work. The first aftermarket cooler I bought was an el cheapo Chinese generic cooler. For that one I only had to elongate the mounting holes using a drill.


Unfortunately, that cooler was about 1mm too tall. I could get the case cover back on, but the cooler was touching the mesh and the fan was making noise because it was striking the side panel. This was a much easier heatsink to mount than what I ended up with and also had the correct 2-pin power lead that plugs directly into the card.



So I decided to go even smaller, but also go for copper since it is a better thermal conductor. I went with the Vantec IceberQ 4. I drilled two holes in the heatsink (outlined in yellow above with die location in red) in order to #1 rotate it so one of the tabs that sticks out wouldn't interfere with the PCIe slot and #2 match the smaller hole spacing.
Since I had switched from aluminum to copper, I decided to bring out the big guns and use Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra that I already had on hand from a CPU delid. Do NOT use this stuff on aluminum! Using liquid metal TIM required protecting the exposed circuits near the GPU die to prevent a short circuit so I coated all of those parts with clear nail polish.
I was able to use one of the push pins bundled with the cooler for one of the mounting holes, but the other hole is under the fan and required a small machine screw, lock washer, and nut to secure the heatsink. I also had to shave a bit of the fan mount near the screw to get it to clear the screw.
The cooler has a 3-pin fan connector and the video card has a 2-pin. To make it work, I just slid the white 2-pin bracket off the pins and plugged the 3-pin fan onto the pins with the correct red-black from the fan. The yellow rpm sense wire is not plugged into anything and it's not needed. The fan is controlled by the card and properly speeds up and slows down as needed.
The top down view shows the clearance, lock washer and nut.
If I wasn't able to get the aftermarket cooler to work, I already had two donor cards ID'd that appear to share the same odd rectangle hole pattern: Asus GT 640 and PNY GT 730


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Nice information. +rep to you sir


----------



## ejohnson

Not sure if I have posted in here or not, but heres my lian li tu100 i5 3750k 750ti, two 500 gb wd blacks and a 1tb blue. Originally it was water cooled with a 650ti, but the 650ti cooked and I needed more air flow than the 12mm fan and radiator were giving me. So I switched to just a normal air cooled setup.



Old design, I do like the looks of the old design over the new one though.... maybe I will get the itch to cut some of the inner structure to fit the radiator and the thicker cougar fan in there. With some rigid tubing it would look pretty stellar.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSwoo*
> 
> Happy to join the MATX Club today with my completed build in the Node 804. Build Log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans are silent at IDLE set at 30%. Pump set to 3.
> Temps -
> GPU Idle: 19 Degrees, Load: 30 Degrees
> 
> Prime 95
> CPU Idle: 19 Degrees CPU Load: 38 Degrees


I really like your build man. Great case, and you made a great use of the two compartments. Nice paint touches as well. Looks slick and extremely clean.


----------



## RedSwoo

Thanks for the positive comments. I did spend a long time thinking how I could maximise the rear section so that the window side would look the cleanest. The pump and res location really worked well I think.


----------



## iFreilicht

About the shuttle board: It is indeed a proprietary formfactor, the mounting holes don't line up with the ATX specification.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> About the shuttle board: It is indeed a proprietary formfactor, the mounting holes don't line up with the ATX specification.


the one cool thing about that shuttle board is that you have to buy the whole case to get it (not) meaning you get a perfectly good motherboard tray to cannibalize from it.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I'm guessing you haven't added many mods to your skyrim yet...


That was my first though. My Skyrim averages about 45fps on my GTX-780 at this point.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Well, I posted my computer on here a good while back, but I have recently upgraded a lot of components.

i5 4960k
Asus Maximus VII Impact
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400Mhz
EVGA GTX 970 (short PCB, so I could reuse my Komodo block from my 670)

I also built a (nearly) completely new custom loop

HW Labs Black Ice Nemesis M92 GTX
Bitspower Maximus VII Impact waterblock
Swiftech Komodo GTX 670 waterblock
Alphacool NeXXos ST30 120MM rad
Alphacool DC-LT Pump/Top/Res Combo
Swiftech Helix fan (intake)
Arctic F9 Pro (exhaust)
Primochill LRT 1/2 5/8 tubing (crystal clear)
Bitspower Silver Shining fittings.



I actually keep the lights set to blue, but this is so you can see the inside, lights on white to see better.

The blue tends to look purple when I try to take a picture of it with my iPhone 6 (very strange). I just wish I could get better pictures, cuz these don't do it justice at all.


----------



## fleetfeather

should do a quick vid so i can hear your DC-LT pump in action. I've got one on the way for my own build









i dare say your CPU and GPU temps are sitting around 50C and 45C respectively @ stock. How close am I?


----------



## Mopar63

Doing a new mATX build and cannot decide on the case. Either a Fractal Node 804 or an Arc Mini, thoughts?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Doing a new mATX build and cannot decide on the case. Either a Fractal Node 804 or an Arc Mini, thoughts?


I think the Arc Mini IMO because the node is very wide unless you have a ton of desk space. Why not get FT03 or a TJ08-E


----------



## Mongoose135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been awhile since i posted on here or built a new rig in general now that i think about it but i been working on a MATX side build. I was wondering what would be the fastest low profile card out currently. The best i could find is are low profile MSI/gigabyte 750ti 2gb gddr5 cards for about ~$150 , is there anything faster?
> 
> i wonder if any low profile cards might come out 1st quarter of 2015..
> 
> But so far this is what i got together .. its a bit under 12.8 liters... im hoping to be able to squeeze a AIO cooler in it as well but we will have to see..
> 
> Anyways Thanks for the help!


Nothing faster - and I personally doubt anything faster will come out this year.

Low profile cards generally don't have external power connectors so they're limited to 75W TDP from the motherboard only. The 750 Ti already uses all of that power very efficiently (if you unlock the bios to raise the TDP up to around 60W - I believe it's locked to about 45 at stock), and I don't think there are going to be any major advances in GPU architecture this year which will have greatly improved efficiency compared to maxwell.

The 960 is a possibility I guess but I'd be surprised if they didn't require external power connectors due to a higher TDP, making it unsuitable for low profile.

There was a low profile (and very long) 7850 made so who knows. That thing was so long that it wouldn't fit in most low profile cases anyway though







plus being very rare and expensive.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I think the Arc Mini IMO because the node is very wide unless you have a ton of desk space. Why not get FT03 or a TJ08-E


I did a TJ08-E  I have the desk space so can do either. The Node would sit on the desk next to me and the Arc would go under the desk. I have both of these cases already and just trying to decide which I will use


----------



## Dyaems

I suggest SG09/SG10 with a facelift


----------



## cal003

Just got this buttoned up the other day really happy with it minus the POS tt water cooler which I'm just using from last ITX build till my ek setup gets here











It actually runs pretty cool in there too, hottest card on the bottom doesn't go over 65c and cpu hits 72c max on some games its clocked at 4.7 I'm hoping the temps will go down with a 240 rad and when I get the weird airflow setup right in the case.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If only they made a MATX dual socket x58 monstrosity haha...


question is how much are you willing to pay and willing to lose PCIe slots for it.

there is LGA1366 dual CPU blade boards that you could use


----------



## fleetfeather

Gimme 2 pcie slots (or 1 pcie slot and a m.2 ultra) and I'm happy


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gimme 2 pcie slots (or 1 pcie slot and a m.2 ultra) and I'm happy


http://www.trentonsystems.com/embedded-motherboards/trenton-motherboards/jxm7031-embedded-motherboard
(Probably extremely expensive and for very specific Xeon processors only, also about 2 years old)


----------



## fleetfeather

Andddd chuck it in a Sugo SG10


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> http://www.trentonsystems.com/embedded-motherboards/trenton-motherboards/jxm7031-embedded-motherboard
> (Probably extremely expensive and for very specific Xeon processors only, also about 2 years old)


Wow, dual 1366 on a mATX? Talk about a unicorn...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> http://www.trentonsystems.com/embedded-motherboards/trenton-motherboards/jxm7031-embedded-motherboard
> (Probably extremely expensive and for very specific Xeon processors only, also about 2 years old)


Well gosh. I wonder if it supports Westmere as well. Might be worth looking into!









They cheated a bit. I think it's using SO-DIMM for RAM, as in laptop memory. The surface area it's taking up is about the same as three desktop DIMMs, the minimum for CPUs on the socket (tri-channel memory).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Wow, dual 1366 on a mATX? Talk about a unicorn...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well gosh. I wonder if it supports Westmere as well. Might be worth looking into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They cheated a bit. I think it's using SO-DIMM for RAM, as in laptop memory. The surface area it's taking up is about the same as three desktop DIMMs, the minimum for CPUs on the socket (tri-channel memory).


What are the downsides to SO-DIMM actually? I don't think it's cheating, I think it's genius! Yeah I noticed the tri-channel setup, never saw that before


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What are the downsides to SO-DIMM actually?


Cost and maximal capacity.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What are the downsides to SO-DIMM actually? I don't think it's cheating, I think it's genius! Yeah I noticed the tri-channel setup, never saw that before


Frequency? Price? I'm not sure there are any; it's just uncommon to see on desktop boards.

Tri-channel memory is unique to LGA-1366 (Nehalem and Westmere) and to socket LGA-1356 (binned Sandy and Ivy Xeons). Everything is either one, two, or four channels nowadays.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What are the downsides to SO-DIMM actually? I don't think it's cheating, I think it's genius! Yeah I noticed the tri-channel setup, never saw that before


You can't get any of those sexy leet ram heat spreaders that obviously make your pc go faster


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> You can't get any of those sexy leet ram heat spreaders that obviously make your pc go faster


Actually I found this stuff from Kingston! Pretty fast, looks good and isn't expensive!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Cost and maximal capacity.


There are 8GB DIMMs for both regular DDR3 and DDR3 SO-DIMMs, so I'm not counting capacity. Cost isn't that much different, either. A quick evaluation leads to about 5% difference, not all that much.


----------



## Aibohphobia

I wish SODIMM would become standard, or at least something smaller than the current size. 8 RAM slots on mATX would be sweet.


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to figure out if I want a new mITX setup again or go mATX. Thinking another mITX since I never will do SLI again.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Trying to figure out if I want a new mITX setup again or go mATX. Thinking another mITX since I never will do SLI again.


I always get a fast single card, thinking "oh in a year I'll SLI this with another one when they are cheap" then end up just buying another high-end single card.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I always get a fast single card, thinking "oh in a year I'll SLI this with another one when they are cheap" then end up just buying another high-end single card.


Pretty much what I typically do.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Pretty much what I typically do.


It's the way to go, dual-GPU is only worthwhile in limited circumstances. If you don't need tons of CPU and RAM then might as well do ITX.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Reasons I have mATX? I'm using 4x4GB of RAM (for no real reason, come to think of it) and I need both a GPU and PCIe WiFi. I suppose the same could be accomplished with mini PCIe on an mITX board though.

However, I plan on jumping to Skylake-EP if it's a good upgrade (or perhaps Skybridge depending on how AMD does) and running two GPUs from both manufacturers. Either of those require mATX boards at the minimum.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I wish SODIMM would become standard, or at least something smaller than the current size. 8 RAM slots on mATX would be sweet.


i remember you could get mitx board that ran core 2 quad mobile cpus with so dim. basically i think overclockable mitx laptop board. mightn ot have been over clockable. don't think they sold very well.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153253&cm_re=qm77\-_-13-153-253-_-Product

Kind of like this? It's locked, but it's a desktop board with laptop socket and RAM.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Reasons I have mATX? I'm using 4x4GB of RAM (for no real reason, come to think of it)


My old PC still has 4x2GB DDR3 on a Full ATX board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I wish SODIMM would become standard, or at least something smaller than the current size. 8 RAM slots on mATX would be sweet.


With SO-DIMMs, we could probably have 4 slots on mITX, that would be quite cool, too


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Check out some of the Intel Avoton boards. Some of them have four SO-DIMMs or even DIMMs (granted, 25W chips don't need the biggest VRMs) on standard mITX.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> There are 8GB DIMMs for both regular DDR3 and DDR3 SO-DIMMs, so I'm not counting capacity.


16GB DIMMs have been around for a while now.


----------



## Krulani

I just built a system in a Ncase M1 and i'm concerned about the PSU. Is it normal that the computer is running but the Silverstone 600w SFX power source FAN isnt spinning?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I just built a system in a Ncase M1 and i'm concerned about the PSU. Is it normal that the computer is running but the Silverstone 600w SFX power source FAN isnt spinning?


Yes. The PSU supports semi-fanless operation.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Yes. The PSU supports semi-fanless operation.


*wipes brow* Phew! Thanks man.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> *wipes brow* Phew! Thanks man.


As a note though, it's a fairly common problem with this unit that once the fan does start spinning it usually doesn't stop until you turn the computer off.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> As a note though, it's a fairly common problem with this unit that once the fan does start spinning it usually doesn't stop until you turn the computer off.


I'm fine with that. The only issue i'm having now is that my Apogee Drive II pump is ridiculously, unbearably, loud. Sitting at the desktop with nothing but Chrome open and it sounds like what i would expect from 100% RPM, then i bring it up to 100% RPM and it's deafening.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'm fine with that. The only issue i'm having now is that my Apogee Drive II pump is ridiculously, unbearably, loud. Sitting at the desktop with nothing but Chrome open and it sounds like what i would expect from 100% RPM, then i bring it up to 100% RPM and it's deafening.


For short loops like CPU, GPU and single or dual rads, I run my AD2s at minimum speed. Like 15% PWM, under 1500rpm. Is plenty of turbulence for good temps.

Try it like that. If it's still loud the impeller or bearing may be damaged.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> For short loops like CPU, GPU and single or dual rads, I run my AD2s at minimum speed. Like 15% PWM, under 1500rpm. Is plenty of turbulence for good temps.
> 
> Try it like that. If it's still loud the impeller or bearing may be damaged.


How do i set it to a specific speed? I'm new to PWM, and fan controlling in general.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> How do i set it to a specific speed? I'm new to PWM, and fan controlling in general.


Firstly, the AD2 fan cable should be connected to your primary CPU fan header, since this one affords the most control either in BIOS or with Asus Fan Xpert software. Your best bet is to first use the Fan Xpert software to make a custom fan profile for the CPU header (ie the pump). You can set speed depending on temperature. Try to find the lowest speed and watch temperatures while running something like Prime95 to stress the CPU. The software also shows rpms from all the fans. Then when you are happy with it, try to replicate this custom fan profile in the BIOS as well.


----------



## dn7309

I just built an ML05 gaming machine for the living room. By today's standards my rig is not very "beastly" in term of performance, but trying to put a reference R9 290X in a Slim ITX chassis while keeping the temperature under the 94C AMD set the card and noise lower than a PS3 and XBOX360...cuckoo

The heart of the gaming system is the i5 4590 with gigabyte H97N AC WIFI

That actually an R9 290X reference model with a GPU heatsink off a GELID VGA cooler. The stock fan was loud, so I removed it.

To cool that card I install two Corsair SP120 quiet edition and not use the fan that comes with the GELID cooler

I ended up not using the dust filter on the fan grille on the graphic card because it restrict airflow to the graphic card. With the filter the 290x was reaching 94C with Unigine unless I run the fan at full speed. Once I removed the filter the fan can run at 1200RPM max and keep the card at 82C (both core and VRM temp) for two hours of Unigine while maintain 1040 core clock.


Full system spec
Gigbyte H97N AC Wifi
i5 4590
Reference R9 290X
Gelid VGA Heatsink
2 Corsair SP120
WD 1Tb Blue
PNY Optima 240GB SSD
Silverstone SX-600G

Under Unigine CPU top at 50C GPU top at 81C. Again, noise wise, I don;t have a scientific method to record the noise, but my pS3 and xbox360 is louder.


----------



## Dyaems

This is waaay off topic because it is an ATX case, but at 21 litres? (if my math is correct)

http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_29_1.html


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> This is waaay off topic because it is an ATX case, but at 21 litres? (if my math is correct)
> 
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_29_1.html


Yep. Jonsbo makes nice cases.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> This is waaay off topic because it is an ATX case, but at 21 litres? (if my math is correct)
> 
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_29_1.html


It's a compact one sure, but it could still be _smaller_! Looks like about an 2cm of extra space on both sides of the motherboard and also a tad too wide.

I'm not a fan on wasting space for mounting 3.5" drives. It would have done better mounted vertically in the front.


----------



## Aibohphobia

I'd like to see the GPU temps with that setup they have pictured. Could probably use the case as an easy bake oven


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I'd like to see the GPU temps with that setup they have pictured. Could probably use the case as an easy bake oven


It's probably no worse than any other case that size, and certainly on up there in terms of power density.


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone know if the AX760 is compatible with the Fractal Node 304 and still has room for a reference 680?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's probably no worse than any other case that size, and certainly on up there in terms of power density.




The hard drives block most of the bottom intake so really those vents along the front edge are the only intake for their setup.

If I added two slots to Nova, it could theoretically do ATX and fit a 240mm + 140mm rad in ~19.3L. It would be power limited due to SFX but the Jonsbo is cooling limited so I figure that's a wash.

Don't get me wrong, the RM1S is a neat case but I think dual high-end GPU in it is overly optimistic.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's probably no worse than any other case that size, and certainly on up there in terms of power density.


I'd say it's worse lol. Not many cases that volume allow users to make the mistake of loading 2 780Ti's or 290X's into a case where the PSU intake is the only exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone know if the AX760 is compatible with the Fractal Node 304 and still has room for a reference 680?


If you remove the psu bracket and Velcro the psu to the floor of the case, yes, you'll have room


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'd say it's worse lol. Not many cases that volume allow users to make the mistake of loading 2 780Ti's or 290X's into a case where the PSU intake is the only exhaust.
> If you remove the psu bracket and Velcro the psu to the floor of the case, yes, you'll have room


Ok thanks im going ITX in the next coming months


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> 
> 
> The hard drives block most of the bottom intake so really those vents along the front edge are the only intake for their setup.
> 
> If I added two slots to Nova, it could theoretically do ATX and fit a 240mm + 140mm rad in ~19.3L. It would be power limited due to SFX but the Jonsbo is cooling limited so I figure that's a wash.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the RM1S is a neat case but I think dual high-end GPU in it is overly optimistic.


That is a tight fit! I love it! haha


----------



## MEC-777

Very poor airflow design IMO. That fan at the front is kind of pointless. They leave about a 20mm gap in front of it, but no intake vent directly in it's path, forcing it to pull some air in the bottom, but most it'll just pull from air that already inside the case and churn it around. This does next to nothing for cooling as it's just moving air around inside the case, not intaking or exhausting.

This case looks more like a fashion over function piece for sure. Not my cup a tea...


----------



## BirdofPrey

Why does it only have 6 slots? There's enough space up top for a 7th.

As far as 3.5" mounting, I have seen a couple cases mount drive on the side panel/door. Works pretty well, but manufacturers don't do it anywhere near often enough.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Well... now I have transplanted my system (and added some items) into the Rosewill U2 windowed case. The In Win 901 I have just doesn't have the cooling performance I need for watercooling. It works, but I want better.... So, I decided I wanted to put even MORE stuff into a much smaller case, that still is quite the looker... so... I present, my new build.





As far as midifications go,

1. Painted the inside flat enamal black, along with the radiators (120mm and 240mm) to match.
2. Tinted the side window (5% automotive tint)
3. Removed the lower lip in order to be able to put in the Silverstone 180mm AP fan

The main components are an i5 4690k and GTX 970 (reusing GTX 670 waterblock), Maximus VII Impact, 16GB Corsair Dominator 2400, 256GB Plextor m6e (no space for hard drives with all the components/watercooling).


----------



## Dyaems

Just realized that the Lightnings sags on the pic









Anyways, I ordered that RM1 for a friend just for the heck of it, since he loves small cases and this one is new for him since it is an ATX case. It is cheap-ish as well since ~70USD converted (excluding shipping) lol

I'm also doubting with the cooling as well! Although my friend's system does not really produce a lot of heat so it should be good for him.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 16GB DIMMs have been around for a while now.


I have yet to see NON ECC 16gb DDR3 DIMMs.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I have yet to see NON ECC 16gb DDR3 DIMMs.


Even bigger problem I think would be that no consumer Intel CPU can handle more than 8GB per RAM stick (that I know of), and AMD has lost their grip when it comes to higher end mITX systems.

Which is weird, seeing how even entry level AMD CPUs can handle 16GB sticks.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Even bigger problem I think would be that no consumer Intel CPU can handle more than 8GB per RAM stick (that I know of), and AMD has lost their grip when it comes to higher end mITX systems.
> 
> Which is weird, seeing how even entry level AMD CPUs can handle 16GB sticks.


well for full sized desktops more than 32gb might be nice for some folks. At this point i'd love to go X99 for my one of my desktops if OS X ever supports it assuming linux already does. (multi os based work)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Well... now I have transplanted my system (and added some items) into the Rosewill U2 windowed case. The In Win 901 I have just doesn't have the cooling performance I need for watercooling. It works, but I want better.... So, I decided I wanted to put even MORE stuff into a much smaller case, that still is quite the looker... so... I present, my new build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as midifications go,
> 
> 1. Painted the inside flat enamal black, along with the radiators (120mm and 240mm) to match.
> 2. Tinted the side window (5% automotive tint)
> 3. Removed the lower lip in order to be able to put in the Silverstone 180mm AP fan
> 
> The main components are an i5 4690k and GTX 970 (reusing GTX 670 waterblock), Maximus VII Impact, 16GB Corsair Dominator 2400, 256GB Plextor m6e (no space for hard drives with all the components/watercooling).










. Just picked up a Silverstone Air Penetrator myself. Awesome build!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Well... now I have transplanted my system (and added some items) into the Rosewill U2 windowed case. The In Win 901 I have just doesn't have the cooling performance I need for watercooling. It works, but I want better.... So, I decided I wanted to put even MORE stuff into a much smaller case, that still is quite the looker... so... I present, my new build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as midifications go,
> 
> 1. Painted the inside flat enamal black, along with the radiators (120mm and 240mm) to match.
> 2. Tinted the side window (5% automotive tint)
> 3. Removed the lower lip in order to be able to put in the Silverstone 180mm AP fan
> 
> The main components are an i5 4690k and GTX 970 (reusing GTX 670 waterblock), Maximus VII Impact, 16GB Corsair Dominator 2400, 256GB Plextor m6e (no space for hard drives with all the components/watercooling).


Do you have a build log? Looks excellent? How many litres is this case?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 16GB DIMMs have been around for a while now.


Didn't know that, but 16GB SO-DIMMs exist, too









http://www.intelligentmemory.com/dram-modules/ddr3-so-dimm/


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Do you have a build log? Looks excellent? How many litres is this case?


15.5L. I really wanted to do a build log, I just got so into actually building it, that I kinda forgot that important...taking pictures... part. Oh well... I guess I could do a build log when I eventually upgrade something and have to take it all apart again.


----------



## stickg1

I'm looking for a good way to use a spare i3-4360 CPU. I want a tiny PC, I would prefer a case that came with a PSU, but does anyone have a recommendation on something tiny plus a PSU for < $100? I will be using integrated video and a 2.5" HDD.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Something like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856167083

Throw in ram and you're golden.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Antec ISK 310-150 should be good for the i3


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm a big fan of the M350+PicoPSU but it's not without limitations.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Didn't know that, but 16GB SO-DIMMs exist, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.intelligentmemory.com/dram-modules/ddr3-so-dimm/


Wow! then why isn't there 16gb DIMMs for desktop (non ecc)?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm looking for a good way to use a spare i3-4360 CPU. I want a tiny PC, I would prefer a case that came with a PSU, but does anyone have a recommendation on something tiny plus a PSU for < $100? I will be using integrated video and a 2.5" HDD.


For tiny, either Antec ISK110 built-in supply these can be had on sale for a bit over $50 typically ~$75 though.

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=705289&fid=5022033

Or Morex M350 can be had bundled with PSU/adapter

http://www.mini-box.com/M350-enclosure-with-picoPSU-80-and-60W-adapter

Another place to look;

http://www.logicsupply.com/components/cases/mini-itx/


----------



## stickg1

Has anyone used the IN WIN BQ656T.AD120TBL?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108416


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Has anyone used the IN WIN BQ656T.AD120TBL?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108416


No experience there, but these PSUs with 40mm fans tend to be noisy under load running like 4000-5000 RPM. I'd try to find some reviews. Otherwise these In-Wins seem pretty solid. I've looked at the BM639 in the past as it had room for a double wide low-pro card.



EDIT: Review http://www.amazon.com/In-Win-BQ656T-AD120TBL-Tower-1Slim-Mini-ITX/product-reviews/B008J4AT0A


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the M350+PicoPSU but it's not without limitations.


Yeah, I like those builds for things that don't need more than a drive or two and no expansion cards (and let's be honest here, nowadays that's many basic non-enthusiast/non-specialist builds). My main beef is that they don't offer an internal option for AC to DC, and I hate power bricks. About the best I can think of would be using the wide input range of Pico PSUs with HD-PLEX's AC to DC power supply, but I wonder how well that would fit.


----------



## stickg1

I think I'm going to go up in size, there are a few mATX Slim cases with TFX PSUs I'm looking at, mostly these two In Win's. Looks like just over 11L, that's still pretty small right?

In Win BL040 SFF
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108425

or I think this one looks nicer, but doesn't have the vent right over the CPU cooler which could be a drawback

IN WIN CE685.FH300TB3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108109


----------



## Feyris

Maybe you guys can help. Im looking for smallest case possible for matx i can carry on plane...i see no psu that can handle 7990 and 4790k for mitx and i really want to use all 16gb ram i have i have a superflower 1200w so lengthwise its extended obviously.

Its emergency for trip


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Maybe you guys can help. Im looking for smallest case possible for matx i can carry on plane...i see no psu that can handle 7990 and 4790k for mitx and i really want to use all 16gb ram i have i have a superflower 1200w so lengthwise its extended obviously.
> 
> Its emergency for trip


You could try something like a CM Elite 120 or 130 in ITX. Both would hold that PSU and GPU just fine.

Not well versed in compact mATX, but if you're traveling at all you're going to want a tiny case.


----------



## Gereti

Aand here we go...







All pictures about "project" :


http://imgur.com/4PNDA


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Maybe you guys can help. Im looking for smallest case possible for matx i can carry on plane...i see no psu that can handle 7990 and 4790k for mitx and i really want to use all 16gb ram i have i have a superflower 1200w so lengthwise its extended obviously.
> 
> Its emergency for trip


*Silverstone SG09 or SG10*



Smallest MATX case that will accommodate your gear


----------



## MocoIMO

My SM5 in it's current X99 overhaul state, I know it's not a "small" mATX rig


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My SM5 in it's current X99 overhaul state, I know it's not a "small" mATX rig


Nice! X99 FTW, I look forward to going that route myself soon. More pictures of your WW EVO


----------



## fleetfeather

the SM5 is larger than my bedroom


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My SM5 in it's current X99 overhaul state, I know it's not a "small" mATX rig


Dang, too big. If it had just one less expansion slot, it would qualify.









Looks nice! It is Caselabs, of course.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice! X99 FTW, I look forward to going that route myself soon. More pictures of your WW EVO


Thanks, I've always had a soft spot for the TJ08 & can't wait to see one with a X99 loop.

Nice eye by the way, I'll see if I can dig out the right memory card with pics. She is long gone now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the SM5 is larger than my bedroom


You must have a realllllllllllllllllllllly small room then









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Dang, too big. If it had just one less expansion slot, it would qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice! It is Caselabs, of course.


Thank you & I'll have to inquire with CL for a 4 slot MB tray to fit in then!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> *Thanks, I've always had a soft spot for the TJ08 & can't wait to see one with a X99 loop.
> 
> Nice eye by the way, I'll see if I can dig out the right memory card with pics. She is long gone now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You must have a realllllllllllllllllllllly small room then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you & I'll have to inquire with CL for a 4 slot MB tray to fit in then!


You're welcome! I shall continue on with an X99 beast that you can experience vicariously through my build haha. I own a 2006 EVO IX RS in WW myself on 275's Enkei RPF1's 17x10's that I'm planning to refresh this Summer. My Recaro Pole Positions are worn by the powers of daily driving a bucket seat lol. I look forward to checking out your EVO


----------



## cdoublejj

I know you could could combine 2 pico itx power bricks to the same picto itx ATX adapter. Just matter of 2 wires on each side of the brick, just need to up your wire gauge to handle the extra load.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Holy crap that Caselabs is massive for mATX. Liking the purple though.


----------



## fleetfeather

DW, by the end of 2018, CaseLabs will have caught on to the idea of "efficient use of space"


----------



## catbuster

Call me when case labs makes case under 20L


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Call me when case labs makes case under 20L


It'll be a for a nano-ITX board with room for 1080mm of radiators.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter




----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*


Holy parasitic loss, batman.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

They put those in cars :O


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> They put those in cars :O


why yes, yes we do.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

only in muricah. You could pull a house with that monstrosity


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to decide right now to make the move to mATX (Z97/4690k) and SLI (GTX 970 when refurbished models come in from return due to the GTX 970 memory fiasco) from my current Z77/3470 and GTX 970. The real reason I want to upgrade is for a more current platform, slightly faster CPU, K series CPU for OCing, and maxing out BF4 @ 1440P @ 96hz.


----------



## Rahldrac

I already have 2 970 with waterblocks I kinda want to make the move to Matx, since I like stuff small. Just need a case that will fit 3*240 rads.


----------



## fleetfeather

When Phanteks were at CES, did they end up announcing the rad support for the Evolv Mini? I couldn't find any info on it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> When Phanteks were at CES, did they end up announcing the rad support for the Evolv Mini? I couldn't find any info on it.


The Evolv mITX is a huge case and going by the pictures below, 360/280 in the top and 240/140 in the front assuming thats a 140mm fan might be a 200mm not sure..


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

That's a 200mm fan in the front.


----------



## Foxybluemoon

This seems like the best place to ask this - I intend on putting a 4790k with a Cryorig C1 in an Elite 110 powered by a SST-ST445SF-G. The 110 has a 76mm cooler clearance the C1 stands 74mm tall. Is that cutting it too close?

They'll be a NF-A14 or F12 in front, and 2 NF-A8s exhausting.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxybluemoon*
> 
> This seems like the best place to ask this - I intend on putting a 4790k with a Cryorig C1 in an Elite 110 powered by a SST-ST445SF-G. The 110 has a 76mm cooler clearance the C1 stands 74mm tall. Is that cutting it too close?
> 
> They'll be a NF-A14 or F12 in front, and 2 NF-A8s exhausting.


If the 76mm clearance is for ATX spec PSU's, you'll be fine when using a SFX PSU.

I wouldn't try to use the C1 with an ATX PSU though; I doubt the specificity of that 2mm clearance too much.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

In Win DFM,was ITX,now mATX.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I wish my case looked like a highlighter!









Seriously though, that looks really nice. I just wish it weren't quite so gaudy.


----------



## stickg1

Modded it for an mATX? Outstanding work @B NEGATIVE


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Has anyone seen the Xigmatek Eris / Raidmax Element?

Aside from being butterfaces, they seem to be the only shoebox cases with top mount 240mm rad support.


----------



## stickg1

I can't really find a case I want. I would have to buy a board for it, I have the CPU (i3-4360), need a PSU as well, which is why I'm looking at cases that come with one. I really like some of In Win's offering, but the thought has crossed my mind of just sucking it up and buying a shoebox and PSU. A little bigger than I want though. I want something no bigger than 12" in any dimension.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxybluemoon*
> 
> This seems like the best place to ask this - I intend on putting a 4790k with a Cryorig C1 in an Elite 110 powered by a SST-ST445SF-G. The 110 has a 76mm cooler clearance the C1 stands 74mm tall. Is that cutting it too close?
> 
> They'll be a NF-A14 or F12 in front, and 2 NF-A8s exhausting.


Is it always cool in your place?

I used a C1 with my 4770k before and it always reaches 80-87C at load @ 4.0ghz 1.180v. On top of that I am using a "heatbox" of a case, so it might do the same with an Elite 110. The case is a Fractal Core 1000 with an AP-15 as an intake and a reference cooler for the GPU so that the hot air goes at the back of the case.

I even swapped the fans with an AP-15 to see if it will improve, but nope!


----------



## Feyris

Mightve found an issue SF says PSU is 200MM long. so case for that... maybe 915F?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got a new case for the Spare Grunt in my sig its a Raijintek Metis Mini ITX, Nice little case, pretty well made considering the price ($79 AU) but really annoying with cables seeing theres pretty much no where to hide them as you can see in the pics



Spoiler: Before & After Pics



Before, was in a generic Gigabyte case



After, in the Raijintek





Gonna upgrade this week to a Kingston Hyper X Fury 8GB White kit (currently has 4GB) and another Samsung 840 Evo 120GB for raid









I'm also gonna cut down and sleeve all the cables just dont know what colours I wanna go yet


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got a new case for the Spare Grunt in my sig its a Raijintek Metis Mini ITX, Nice little case, pretty well made considering the price ($79 AU) but really annoying with cables seeing theres pretty much no where to hide them as you can see in the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before & After Pics
> 
> 
> 
> Before, was in a generic Gigabyte case
> 
> 
> 
> After, in the Raijintek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna upgrade this week to a Kingston Hyper X Fury 8GB White kit (currently has 4GB) and another Samsung 840 Evo 120GB for raid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also gonna cut down and sleeve all the cables just dont know what colours I wanna go yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got a new case for the Spare Grunt in my sig its a Raijintek Metis Mini ITX, Nice little case, pretty well made considering the price ($79 AU) but really annoying with cables seeing theres pretty much no where to hide them as you can see in the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before & After Pics
> 
> 
> 
> Before, was in a generic Gigabyte case
> 
> 
> 
> After, in the Raijintek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna upgrade this week to a Kingston Hyper X Fury 8GB White kit (currently has 4GB) and another Samsung 840 Evo 120GB for raid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also gonna cut down and sleeve all the cables just dont know what colours I wanna go yet


Wow, you still have a ton of room in the Metis using an SSF power supply.
I've got a silver version coming myself. How are the temps?


----------



## NicolasTMills

I'm confused








I do not know which case itx buy
cooler master elite 110 or TT core v1 or wait others cases itx in 2015


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasTMills*
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know which case itx buy
> cooler master elite 110 or TT core v1 or wait others cases itx in 2015


It's all up to preference, but I'm holding out for the Silverstone SG13. Once I see some build logs, then I'll be able to make up my mind.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasTMills*
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know which case itx buy
> cooler master elite 110 or TT core v1 or wait others cases itx in 2015


the Core V1 really is a solidly built case. I really like it a lot. Was looking at it in a store the other day.


----------



## NicolasTMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's all up to preference, but I'm holding out for the Silverstone SG13. Once I see some build logs, then I'll be able to make up my mind.


You know when it comes out for release sale?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> the Core V1 really is a solidly built case. I really like it a lot. Was looking at it in a store the other day.


yees it`s cute, except that I do not like the window


----------



## Foxybluemoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> If the 76mm clearance is for ATX spec PSU's, you'll be fine when using a SFX PSU.
> 
> I wouldn't try to use the C1 with an ATX PSU though; I doubt the specificity of that 2mm clearance too much.


That's what I figured. Looking at a few pcper build pics using the SFX it looks like it doesn't extend far enough to really effect cooler height. What do you think? http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2014-05-31/48-H80i.jpg

Thanks for the reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Is it always cool in your place?
> 
> I used a C1 with my 4770k before and it always reaches 80-87C at load @ 4.0ghz 1.180v. On top of that I am using a "heatbox" of a case, so it might do the same with an Elite 110. The case is a Fractal Core 1000 with an AP-15 as an intake and a reference cooler for the GPU so that the hot air goes at the back of the case.
> 
> I even swapped the fans with an AP-15 to see if it will improve, but nope!


It's a well ventilated and quite large room.

I'm not entirely committed to the 4790k either. The build is intended as a birthday present for a family member who recently got a 1080p/60/13MP camera, whose old Athlon X2 5200+ can't keep up with playback, let alone editing and rendering.

I don't plan the initial build with a discrete GPU - I figure the 4790k is already more than enough, and maybe even too much, for the relatively small workload it's going to be tackling.

It's not going to be OCed in this case - it's just that the price of H81/H97 v Z87/Z97 chipset boards are close enough that Z97 seems to be the logical choice, especially as they have integrated M.2 and .ac wireless; which are great for this build - hence 4790k. Which, as I understand, usually runs cooler with less voltage than other i7s on auto.

More than happy to be nudged in the right direction if what I'm saying doesn't make sense or anybody has any suggestions - but I figured I would explain my thought process.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Wow, you still have a ton of room in the Metis using an SSF power supply.
> I've got a silver version coming myself. How are the temps?


Yeah it was a pita getting the SFF adapter plate in but once it was in everything went relatively smoothly, really tight case to work in tho, I ended up taking the roof off to make it easier. The screws that hold the sides on are slightly shorter than the ones that hold the rest of the case together so be careful of that when putting it back together (if you pull it apart like I did







)

Um temps I havent really tested yet but I'll play some Rust and run benchmarks later and see what I get, its an AM1 build with a 750TI tho so it should be relatively cool and the back Noctua fans setup as intake to

I did test idle temp but I feel like the monitoring softwares a bit spazzy with the CPU

Idle

Ambient: 29.1°
CPU: 22°
GPU: 35°


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Guys, give me your opinions. This board (or similar form-factor) in a 915F. The board is mITX height but 2.5 times as wide. I think, with some case mods for the standoffs, it should work. That's up to 16 Piledriver modules or 24 K10 cores and a GPU, crunching at some numbers, in an mITX box.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys, give me your opinions. This board (or similar form-factor) in a 915F. The board is mITX height but 2.5 times as wide. I think, with some case mods for the standoffs, it should work. That's up to 16 Piledriver modules or 24 K10 cores and a GPU, crunching at some numbers, in an mITX box.


Not impossible, go for it!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxybluemoon*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> It's a well ventilated and quite large room.
> 
> I'm not entirely committed to the 4790k either. The build is intended as a birthday present for a family member who recently got a 1080p/60/13MP camera, whose old Athlon X2 5200+ can't keep up with playback, let alone editing and rendering.
> 
> I don't plan the initial build with a discrete GPU - I figure the 4790k is already more than enough, and maybe even too much, for the relatively small workload it's going to be tackling.
> 
> It's not going to be OCed in this case - it's just that the price of H81/H97 v Z87/Z97 chipset boards are close enough that Z97 seems to be the logical choice, especially as they have integrated M.2 and .ac wireless; which are great for this build - hence 4790k. Which, as I understand, usually runs cooler with less voltage than other i7s on auto.
> 
> More than happy to be nudged in the right direction if what I'm saying doesn't make sense or anybody has any suggestions - but I figured I would explain my thought process.


A stock 4790k does 4.4ghz on turbo FYI







Maybe go with 4790 non-K instead? It saves a bit of cash on your end as well.

Where do you live? If it is in the US, maybe buy a Jonsbo/Rosewill case instead? Specially U1 since you don't plan on using any graphics card with the build. U1 is twice as small than an Elite 110, and you're also using an SFX PSU so there should be no problems with that.

Here is a Jonsbo/Rosewill U1 with AXP200:


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Not impossible, go for it!


Whoa! It's as if it was designed just for it! This looks awesome, any build log or information on HAF STACKER 915?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxybluemoon*
> 
> That's what I figured. Looking at a few pcper build pics using the SFX it looks like it doesn't extend far enough to really effect cooler height. What do you think? http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2014-05-31/48-H80i.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> It's a well ventilated and quite large room.
> 
> I'm not entirely committed to the 4790k either. The build is intended as a birthday present for a family member who recently got a 1080p/60/13MP camera, whose old Athlon X2 5200+ can't keep up with playback, let alone editing and rendering.
> 
> I don't plan the initial build with a discrete GPU - I figure the 4790k is already more than enough, and maybe even too much, for the relatively small workload it's going to be tackling.
> 
> It's not going to be OCed in this case - it's just that the price of H81/H97 v Z87/Z97 chipset boards are close enough that Z97 seems to be the logical choice, especially as they have integrated M.2 and .ac wireless; which are great for this build - hence 4790k. Which, as I understand, usually runs cooler with less voltage than other i7s on auto.
> 
> More than happy to be nudged in the right direction if what I'm saying doesn't make sense or anybody has any suggestions - but I figured I would explain my thought process.


Should be fine with SFX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Not impossible, go for it!


Is there a socket 1150 version that can fit a dual-slot gpu? Haha


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

No dual-socket support.







Any server socket should work though. I guess you could emulate it with a couple quad-core Xeons.









Mr. Poindexter, do you have a link to that build by any chance?


----------



## fleetfeather

Hmmm, what opterons are you looking at? And how much are they? And what performance to they put out?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Anyone interested in the ID Cooling IS-VC45 may want to hold off, apparently there are some QC issues with this first batch and some units have slightly concave bases resulting in poor performance. An upgraded version is in the works according to El-Dubya on HardForum: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041400456&postcount=9

I had already ordered one so I went ahead and tried it out anyway, luckily mine seems to work like it's supposed to:



After ~10 minutes of Prime95 Blend 10 threads on my 5930K at stock clocks it got to a little over 80°C. Not great but it wasn't throttling (was at 3.6GHz) and the fan was certainly audible but it was far from a jet engine.

Not bad for 45mm including fan


----------



## fleetfeather

Got anything more common to compare it against? D14 or 120mm AIO, etc.?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Got anything more common to compare it against? D14 or 120mm AIO, etc.?


I got about 50°C with the NZXT X41 (at 18.8°C ambient) compared to ~80°C with the IS-VC45 (at 15.7°C ambient).

I tested the X41 with the 780 running FurMark but with the side panel on, I ran the ID Cooling with the side panel off but the GPU idling.

I'll be doing more testing with the ID Cooling, probably not until the weekend though.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*


Case name? That thing is a beaut.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

3 hours non stop on Rust I'm actually surprised how temps were in this Raijintek case

Ambient: 30.2°
CPU Max: 38°
GPU Max: 74°

May run a stress test and benchmark at the same time to see how hot it really gets









I think I may also mod the case a little bit and cut out holes to hide the SATA and power button cables


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 3 hours non stop on Rust I'm actually surprised how temps were in this Raijintek case
> 
> Ambient: 30.2°
> CPU Max: 38°
> GPU Max: 74°
> 
> May run a stress test and benchmark at the same time to see how hot it really gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may also mod the case a little bit and cut out holes to hide the SATA and power button cables


cut the roof out and put some slim fans + rad on there


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> cut the roof out and put some slim fans + rad on there


Haha thats a bit extreme plus its an AM1 build so no water blocks







, I was thinking the holes for cables and maybe if need be drill some holes in the roof for the GPU or a fan depending on temps


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Case name? That thing is a beaut.


Nova http://www.overclock.net/t/1527311/build-log-nova-custom-designed-17-0l-5-slot-matx-case


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Whoa! It's as if it was designed just for it! This looks awesome, any build log or information on HAF STACKER 915?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Mr. Poindexter, do you have a link to that build by any chance?


Here's my source, but not a lot of details. Looks like it's just a headless compute node. Can you imagine a stack of 5 of those things?

http://www.pugetsystems.com/featured/Compact-and-Stackable-Dual-Xeon-System-122


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nova http://www.overclock.net/t/1527311/build-log-nova-custom-designed-17-0l-5-slot-matx-case


Thank you +REP


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Whoa! It's as if it was designed just for it! This looks awesome, any build log or information on HAF STACKER 915?


Could CM please investigate the idea of a 915 case with support for a slim 360mm radiator on the roof? The current fan mounts don't make it possible to watercool a mITX system inside the case.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could CM please investigate the idea of a 915 case with support for a slim 360mm radiator on the roof? The current fan mounts don't make it possible to watercool a mITX system inside the case.


A 360 would be a little long but a front mount PSU with a top-mounted 240/280 would be awesome...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> A 360 would be a little long but a front mount PSU with a top-mounted 240/280 would be awesome...


If the front mount psu is adjusted so that it sits like the Xigmatek Eris, you should be able to fit the full 360


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Here's my source, but not a lot of details. Looks like it's just a headless compute node. Can you imagine a stack of 5 of those things?
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/featured/Compact-and-Stackable-Dual-Xeon-System-122


Omg, 24 cores / 48 threads? In a tiny little box. I need more money!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If the front mount psu is adjusted so that it sits like the Xigmatek Eris, you should be able to fit the full 360


I like the layout of the Eris, but the face is ugly and the single 80mm fan in the rear makes me uncomfortable. They could have done a 120mm without much trouble.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I like the layout of the Eris, but the face is ugly and the single 80mm fan in the rear makes me uncomfortable. They could have done a 120mm without much trouble.


I'm super tired of these shoebox cases with optical drives. I haven't touched an optical drive in almost a decade.

It's such a waste of space for modern compact systems, IMO


----------



## PcZac

5.25in bays are perfect for 6 x 2.5 hot swap drive bays http://www.amazon.com/DOCK-ToughArmor-MB996SP-6SB-6Gbps-Mobile/dp/B009I87Q2U


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> 5.25in bays are perfect for 6 x 2.5 hot swap drive bays http://www.amazon.com/DOCK-ToughArmor-MB996SP-6SB-6Gbps-Mobile/dp/B009I87Q2U


Talk about something that's completely awesome, but I would never have a use for! Might be cool just for looks. Especially with the Xigmatek case in topic. The vent slotting looks similar to the cases ventilation slots.


----------



## PcZac

It's pretty much a perfect NAS set up in one bay. I would love to do a tiny itx NAS build with one or two of these.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm super tired of these shoebox cases with optical drives. I haven't touched an optical drive in almost a decade.
> 
> It's such a waste of space for modern compact systems, IMO


Hot-swap bays, reservoirs, card readers, extra USB ports, more 3.5" or 2.5" bays... They're very useful and I quite like mine, but they should be able to be removed for those who don't need them. I like what Phanteks did with the Evolv - they didn't remove the 5.25" bay, but rather placed it on the back.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Yep, SFF and an optical bay don't mix. At least the Eris gives you the ability to mount a rad in the way of the 5.25 bay. Trying to keep that bay usable gives us abominations of wasted space.

I have a dream that one day we'll get a case who's dimensions are truly constrained by the parts inside it. That is, roughly, 8 inches wide (width of mITX + 2 PCIe slots), 5 inches tall (height of GPU) and lets say 10 inches deep to fit most GPUs. That's about 7 liters!


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Yep, SFF and an optical bay don't mix. At least the Eris gives you the ability to mount a rad in the way of the 5.25 bay. Trying to keep that bay usable gives us abominations of wasted space.
> 
> I have a dream that one day we'll get a case who's dimensions are truly constrained by the parts inside it. That is, roughly, 8 inches wide (width of mITX + 2 PCIe slots), 5 inches tall (height of GPU) and lets say 10 inches deep to fit most GPUs. That's about 7 liters!


Loneindustries L2?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

OK peoples. the idea of swapping out the case for my Vulcan hack mac for internal water cooling support has been nagging at the back of my mind for a couple weeks now. Right now as you can see the tubes are routed outside of the case to an old thermaltake all in one radiator. The loop is cpu only right now but will like the expandability of adding a single gpu down the road.
Requirements: Need at least two 5.25 drive bays for res/pump combo. Want at least 2x120mm rad support, additional 120mm rad support or better would be appealing. Must support two 2.5 ssd, and single 3.5 hdd. Also have 2 front 3.5 devices, usb hub and fan controller. I maybe able to do away with the usb hub if the case itself has more than 2 usb ports by default.
last requirement... Must be MATX only. hate it when people suggest an atx case for an matx board. one reason i am asking this in this thread.

thanks!


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Loneindustries L2?


im waiting for the pre orders, i want that case so bad


----------



## BirdofPrey

Say what you will about the size of a Case Labs, but their Flex Bay stuff is great for dispensing with the regular drive cages that waste space and letting you mount whatever you want there.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> OK peoples. the idea of swapping out the case for my Vulcan hack mac for internal water cooling support has been nagging at the back of my mind for a couple weeks now. Right now as you can see the tubes are routed outside of the case to an old thermaltake all in one radiator. The loop is cpu only right now but will like the expandability of adding a single gpu down the road.
> Requirements: Need at least two 5.25 drive bays for res/pump combo. Want at least 2x120mm rad support, additional 120mm rad support or better would be appealing. Must support two 2.5 ssd, and single 3.5 hdd. Also have 2 front 3.5 devices, usb hub and fan controller. I maybe able to do away with the usb hub if the case itself has more than 2 usb ports by default.
> last requirement... Must be MATX only. hate it when people suggest an atx case for an matx board. one reason i am asking this in this thread.
> 
> thanks!


Can you do mods? Because for what you're asking, it'd be a mATX case with ATX case dimensions. 3.5in external bays are already way outdated on most SFF cases.

The easiest way for you to find what you're looking for is to compromise somewhere. Where? That's up to you. You'd probably do best removing your external bay requirements.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> Say what you will about the size of a Case Labs, but their Flex Bay stuff is great for dispensing with the regular drive cages that waste space and letting you mount whatever you want there.


Nothing wrong about case labs, but they just dont fit in this thread...


----------



## IAmDay

Does anyone know where I can find a photo comparing the size between the 350D and the TJ08-E?


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Nothing wrong about case labs, but they just dont fit in this thread...


Size wise, of course. Even the smallest model is a bit large for an ITX built, but their modular options are at least relevant to the grousing about unnecessary 5.25" bays.

I wish more manufacturers dropped the cages and just provides brackets, especially in the SFF space where bays are a pain in the ass to try to work around.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Can you do mods? Because for what you're asking, it'd be a mATX case with ATX case dimensions. 3.5in external bays are already way outdated on most SFF cases.
> 
> The easiest way for you to find what you're looking for is to compromise somewhere. Where? That's up to you. You'd probably do best removing your external bay requirements.


Yeah if i must replace the fan controller and hub that's completely doable. open to suggestions


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> Say what you will about the size of a Case Labs, but their Flex Bay stuff is great for dispensing with the regular drive cages that waste space and letting you mount whatever you want there.


Their mATX case is bigger than most ATX mid towers.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a photo comparing the size between the 350D and the TJ08-E?


I used to use sizeasy.com but they're dead now.









Probably best to make the dimensions of the cube in sketchup and compare that way.

You can try this: Link


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Made a new thread for my question if anyone wan'ts to assist. Thanks!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1539594/suggest-me-a-matx-case-with-watercooling-in-mind


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I used to use sizeasy.com but they're dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably best to make the dimensions of the cube in sketchup and compare that way.
> 
> You can try this: Link


Thanks +rep


----------



## fleetfeather

Some more mITX and matx cases for y'all:

http://www.x2products.com/computer-cases/


----------



## fleetfeather

Andddd another one:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6952/id-cooling-t60-sfx-mini-gaming-chassis-review/index.html


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Just wanted to throw this in but this is the site I use to compare sizes from cases: http://socialcompare.com/en/tools/compare-sizes
Delete the tablet/phone template and put numbers in!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Nothing wrong about case labs, but they just dont fit in this thread...


How do you figure that? My Mercury S3 is a small case. Sure there are smaller but it is not worse than a Prodgy.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> My Mercury S3 is a small case.


Sorry, but no... Hah


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> How do you figure that? *My Mercury S3 is a small case.* Sure there are smaller but it is not worse than a Prodgy.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think my Switch 810 is sff does that count?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> How do you figure that? My Mercury S3 is a small case. Sure there are smaller but it is not worse than a Prodgy.


You case is only a few liters smaller than my big mATX tower - and mine is big because it can fit 840mm worth of rads!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> How do you figure that? My Mercury S3 is a small case. Sure there are smaller but it is not worse than a Prodgy.


For actual numbers:
Corsair 350D: 41.58
Caselabs S3: 40.73L
Fractal Design Define Mini: 40.66L
Bitfenix Prodigy M (with handles): 36L
Silverstone FT03: 32.5L
Silverstone TJ08-e: 30.2L
Bitfenix Prodigy M: 26.35L
Silverstone SG10: 23L

I was actually expecting it to be the largest. This makes me really question some of the other cases in this thread.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> For actual numbers:
> Corsair 350D: 41.58
> Caselabs S3: 40.73L
> Fractal Design Define Mini: 40.66L
> Silverstone FT03: 32.5L
> Silverstone TJ08-e: 30.2L
> Bitfenix Prodigy M: 26.35L
> Silverstone SG10: 23L
> 
> I was actually expecting it to be the largest. This makes me really question some of the other cases in this thread.


My 350D seems so small though. Damn I'm really suprised. I wish there was more rad space in this case since a 240 and a 280 really aren't cutting it for an oced i7 and 2 7970's.


----------



## darealist

It's alright. None of those are small.


----------



## fleetfeather

Super frustrating that the Ncase and Cougar's "inspired" design both don't support 240mm rads when using ATX power supplies...

I've just had a custom reservoir made for a 92mm fan mount


----------



## PcZac

Does that Prodigy size include the handles? Seems smaller that I expected. I feel like the TJ08 is probably one of the smallest no sacrifices mATX cases, the Prodigy and SG10 really start limiting you. I went with the Tj08-e because I wanted a no sacrifices x99 build in the smallest case I could get great and quiet air cooling.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Does that Prodigy size include the handles? Seems smaller that I expected. I feel like the TJ08 is probably one of the smallest no sacrifices mATX cases, the Prodigy and SG10 really start limiting you. I went with the Tj08-e because I wanted a no sacrifices x99 build in the smallest case I could get great and quiet air cooling.


It's 36L with handles. I guess they changed the measurements on their website. I'll correct the original list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Super frustrating that the Ncase and Cougar's "inspired" design both don't support 240mm rads when using ATX power supplies...
> 
> I've just had a custom reservoir made for a 92mm fan mount


If you can afford a custom res, you can afford a SX600-G.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It's 36L with handles. I guess they changed the measurements on their website. I'll correct the original list.
> If you can afford a custom res, you can afford a SX600-G.


I can't afford the SX600's or SX500-L's fan noise or performance metrics though...

I like my fully jap capped, low ripple, quiet ATX units. I have a Leadex based unit, a KM3 based unit, and a low-fan-curve Enhance based unit all on hand


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Does the SX600-G still have the goofy layout on the 24-pin?


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think my Switch 810 is sff does that count?


No. Go to your room.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think my Switch 810 is sff does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Go to your room.
Click to expand...

Obviously what's SFF to me is not to you.


----------



## the matty

welp, ill have to be leaving this thread in a few months XD


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Does the SX600-G still have the goofy layout on the 24-pin?


To the extent of my knowledge, yes. It's the only thing really keeping me from getting one and modding the balls out of my Hadron atm.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Does the SX600-G still have the goofy layout on the 24-pin?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> To the extent of my knowledge, yes. It's the only thing really keeping me from getting one and modding the balls out of my Hadron atm.


It's not necessarily a problem. Depending on the orientation and position of the PSU compared to the motherboard. With some care you can make it look good. I'm happy to assist anyone who wants to make custom length cables with or without sleeving for the ST45SF-G and SX600-G. The latter also comes with short black flexible ribbon-style wires.

SG05


FT03-mini


FT03-mini


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Small starts at FT03


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Finally it's done!


















































































More in my build log!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Finally it's done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pr0n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my build log!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Finally it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my build log!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Kudos! Love it!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Finally it's done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my build log!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Small starts at FT03


Small starts when whatever you are trying to achieve cannot be done at much smaller scale without sacrifices.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Small starts when whatever you are trying to achieve cannot be done at much smaller scale without sacrifices.


I'm sure there's plenty of CaseLabs owners who think they needed all that space too


----------



## Leyaena

I was thinking of maybe moving my rig over to a mATX form factor, but I'd need a case with room for at least the following:

- 360 radiator (I currently have a 480 rad, but no way that's ever going to fit)
- 2 watercooled GTX 980 Classifieds
- The rest of the watercooling loop (EK pump/res-combo,...)
- ATX power supply (Corsair AX1200i)

Preferably I'd like to see a reversed layout as well, so I can put the case on the desk to my left instead of hiding it underneath it.
So far, all I've come across that meets those criteria are some of the CaseLabs mATX cases, but seeing as I'm over in Europe I'd get hit hard with import taxes and shipping fees...

Does anyone have any case recommendations at all?


----------



## Woxys

350d, arc mini


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> 350d, arc mini


Theres no way you can fit 360 radiator on 350D unless if you either mod the roof or the front to fit a 360 radiator. the Arc Mini's roof will fit 360 rad and 240 rad on the front though.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Theres no way you can fit 360 radiator on 350D unless if you either mod the roof or the front to fit a 360 radiator. the Arc Mini's roof will fit 360 rad and 240 rad on the front though.


There are plenty of 350D builds with a 360 upfront in the owners club.

Does the case have to support the 360 as 1 rad? If not then the Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV case is nice, well built and has room for a lot of stuff! (No 5.25" bays though)


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> There are plenty of 350D builds with a 360 upfront in the owners club.
> 
> Does the case have to support the 360 as 1 rad? If not then the Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV case is nice, well built and has room for a lot of stuff! (No 5.25" bays though)


350D 360 Radiator mods:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Phanteks Evolv is pretty sweet case, I wonder when will they release the Enthoo Mini XL?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Phanteks Evolv is pretty sweet case, I wonder when will they release the Enthoo Mini XL?


Its already released, well it is here in the UK







Its very big though!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Does the case have to support the 360 as 1 rad? If not then the Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV case is nice, well built and has room for a lot of stuff! *(No 5.25" bays though)*


For the record, there is a single 5.25" bay in the back of the case. Not too useful for front-panel watchamacallits, but it can fit a res or pump if needed.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of CaseLabs owners who think they needed all that space too


While CL makes some beautiful cases, I can't help but be put off by cases that large. When I see a full tower case with a single air-cooled GPU in it, I think the owner is compensating for something. Of course, builds like 4P G34 folders, or quad card/dual socket watercooled beasts do make good use of a CL case.

Maybe I am just poisoned by my obsessive desire for compact cases?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, some people aren't too concerned with efficient use of space though. I understand both camps.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For the record, there is a single 5.25" bay in the back of the case. Not too useful for front-panel watchamacallits, but it can fit a res or pump if needed.


Yeh but at the expense of precious rad space! I reckon you could get a small fan controller in there without too much compromise thats about it. Its got mounts for a pump and a res anyway without using areas that could be used for radiators or hardware.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Small starts when whatever you are trying to achieve cannot be done at much smaller scale without sacrifices.


If I'm trying to achieve a 290X quad crossfire,I'm pretty sure small goes out the window by default. If it is not physically small,its not small.


----------



## PcZac

I'd love to see the smallest 4xGPU build possible, I'm sure you could fit it in under 40 liters, smaller than many mATX cases.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I'd love to see the smallest 4xGPU build possible, I'm sure you could fit it in under 40 liters, smaller than may mATX cases.


A hypothetical GTX 990 with a dual-slot cooler should make it easily doable in ~25L.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dual GPU card would be cheating,as you can only install two,but yes there are plenty ATX cases at 40L. The ones considered "tiny" like Fractal Core 2300 (39L) or Lian Li A55 (33L)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I'd love to see the smallest 4xGPU build possible, I'm sure you could fit it in under 40 liters, smaller than may mATX cases.


mDTX and two of those single-slot 295X2s that ASUS had. Beat that!









There was a quad-GPU card released years ago, but I have no idea if it was any good. I think it might have been Voodoo 3D, not even Nvidia or ATI.


----------



## Nocturin

-Hey Guys. I posted a thread but thought I might get some more visibility here. I'm looking for beastly and small anyways!

I've had some issues finding small cases that can fit all of my current components. I've currently got everything in an Antec 300 (current rig) and I'm kinda upgrading to a new system while rebuilding the antec 300 into a HTPC to sit by the TV.

The components that are moving over

3xHDD
1xSDD
7950 MSI Twin frozor II
Noctua NH-D14
Seasonic X660

I'm buying a ASRock Fatal1ty Z97M, i5-4690K, 2x4gb RAM (lowest profile muskin's I could find) for the new system.

So far I've found the

FT03
TJ08-E
SG10 (the smallest of the bunch?)
KL06 (all SDD storage is I wish I could afford biggrin.gif,)

I've had difficulties finding small cases, as there are some new mATX cases that are nearly the size of ATX cases. I'm looking for mid-tower and almost settiled on the TJ08-E until I saw a review and it's one of those that's nearly the same size. I was looking at the SG10 but I can only fit two of my three HDDs inside, I'm sure I can find somewhere to mount the SDD but I'm loosing one of my storage drives. The FT03 Has the right amount of space for drives but I'm not sure about the height as I want to keep my computer on the desktop if possible next to the monitor.

Any other suggestions? I Was trying to keep the 6xSata of the mATX form factor, should I just give up and go mITX and they're 4xSATA and use USB3.0 external drives? I rather like the ASUS ROG mITX board, but then the quest becomes the smalled mITX case that can fit the full size GPU listed above. It never ends!

Oh and YAY finally upgrading from the Phenom II. Beastly little CPU but it's time for it to be sidelined muhahahahaha! I really liked the Phantecs EVOLV but after watching a few reviews it seems quite large.


----------



## Laine

Last two builds I did, not sure how beastly they are compared to most systems on here though.

Lian Li PC-Q11W with i7 2600K, GTX670 and watercooling.



And my personal computer, i5 3570T and GTX970.

First version;



Second version;



I'm always in this thread looking through what you guys have done with yours, an amazing source of inspiration and discussion.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Last two builds I did, not sure how beastly they are compared to most systems on here though.
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q11W with i7 2600K, GTX670 and watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal computer, i5 3570T and GTX970.
> 
> First version;
> 
> 
> 
> Second version;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always in this thread looking through what you guys have done with yours, an amazing source of inspiration and discussion.


Looks good!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SG10 fits all your parts. The hard drives mount on the back of the motherboard just fine.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> SG10 fits all your parts. The hard drives mount on the back of the motherboard just fine.


That's what I'm leaning too. I wasn't sure because I haven't been able to find much information about it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Does the PC-Q11 support a 120mm fan on the floor of the case by default?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> That's what I'm leaning too. I wasn't sure because I haven't been able to find much information about it.


You can out 2xSSD and 2xHDD on the back no problem. Of your 3DD's one has all your media,so that one is staying with the Antec HTPC. So you should be fine with 2xHDD and 1xSSD


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I was thinking of maybe moving my rig over to a mATX form factor, but I'd need a case with room for at least the following:
> 
> - 360 radiator (I currently have a 480 rad, but no way that's ever going to fit)
> - 2 watercooled GTX 980 Classifieds
> - The rest of the watercooling loop (EK pump/res-combo,...)
> - ATX power supply (Corsair AX1200i)
> 
> Preferably I'd like to see a reversed layout as well, so I can put the case on the desk to my left instead of hiding it underneath it.
> So far, all I've come across that meets those criteria are some of the CaseLabs mATX cases, but seeing as I'm over in Europe I'd get hit hard with import taxes and shipping fees...
> 
> Does anyone have any case recommendations at all?


What do you guys think of the Parvum Systems S2.0 case for my needs?
That seems to fit everything except for the 360 rad, but seeing as I'd still need to buy that one anyway, I'd be entirely fine with getting 2 240 rads.
Anyone got any experience with / feedback on this case?


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Parvum Systems S2.0 case for my needs?
> That seems to fit everything except for the 360 rad, but seeing as I'd still need to buy that one anyway, I'd be entirely fine with getting 2 240 rads.
> Anyone got any experience with / feedback on this case?


contact @imersa and get parvum s 2.0 with 360 rad on top









edit: found pic for u











edit2: visti parvum owners club

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501774/official-parvum-systems-owners-club


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Does the PC-Q11 support a 120mm fan on the floor of the case by default?


It does not, it's just the 140mm fan mount in the front and that's it, sadly.


----------



## galletabah

MY full custom case, hope you like


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> MY full custom case, hope you like


Looks good buddy, might want to take some pictures with the side panel off, getting alot of glare back from it


----------



## catbuster

Can u quote with spoilers...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Can u quote with spoilers...


What? You don't like seeing the same pictures 5 times in a row?


----------



## fleetfeather

Holy crap, my new appartment has the tiniest desk space....... I must shrink the rig!!


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Looks good buddy, might want to take some pictures with the side panel off, getting alot of glare back from it


I need to fix some things, I will paint the box with black plastidip and then I will cover the box with panels similar of parvum




specs:
3770k
780 skyn3t bios
asrock z77 e itx
kingston 8gb 2400 mhz
sx600 silverstone
sansumg 120 ssd
WD 1tb hdd
and full waterloop


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> I need to fix some things, I will paint the box with black plastidip and then I will cover the box with panels similar of parvum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs:
> 3770k
> 780 skyn3t bios
> asrock z77 e itx
> kingston 8gb 2400 mhz
> sx600 silverstone
> sansumg 120 ssd
> WD 1tb hdd
> and full waterloop


What case is this?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> What case is this?


its a full custom case


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Let's try to spolier tag quotes with pictures, I just got carpal tunnel syndrome!


----------



## Gereti

Some ligthing to it


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Should be fine with SFX
> Is there a socket 1150 version that can fit a dual-slot gpu? Haha


well the board you see has PCIe all you need is a ribbon cable to install a video card. Has to be a server socket.


----------



## Leyaena

I've ordered the parts I needed to completely transform my 900D rig into an SFF build.

The case is going to be a black-and-orange Parvum Systems S2.0. I've asked them if they could set me up with a reversed layout, so I could put it on the desk to my left and still be able to see it. My watercooling is going to cover my CPU as well as both of my GPU's, I'm planning for full acrylic tubing and orange dye to match the accent-color on the case.

The CPU's gonna be the 4770k I've got right now, it's a really nice clocker, and with the DDR4 ram being priced like it is right now and there only being 3 or so X99 mATX boards, I honestly didn't see much appeal in upgrading to a 5820k. For the motherboard I went with the Maximus VII Gene, thinking of redoing the red accents on the heatsink etc to be orange to match the rest of the build.

GPU's will be the EVGA GTX 980 Classifieds I have right now, 2 of them, I'm just waiting for EK to finally release that full-cover block (any day now!), so I can finally take off my placeholder die-only blocks before putting everything into the new case.

Anyway, a bit off a wall of text, but I'm just really excited to basically be stuffing everything in my 900D into a case that's got a WAY more appealing form factor to me at the moment.
Long story short, do you guys think I qualify for the club?


----------



## bluedevil

Need some help deciding guys....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540946/5-different-builds-gaming-video-editing


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> You can out 2xSSD and 2xHDD on the back no problem. Of your 3DD's one has all your media,so that one is staying with the Antec HTPC. So you should be fine with 2xHDD and 1xSSD


I'm actually going with the Node 304 and the Impact VII. I'm super excited. Need to get a new GPU though I think. Maybe not, I may be modding the power supply bracket (removing it_ to give me that extra 15-20mm so it doesn't interfere with my GPU.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I'm actually going with the Node 304 and the Impact VII. I'm super excited. Need to get a new GPU though I think. Maybe not, I may be modding the power supply bracket (removing it_ to give me that extra 15-20mm so it doesn't interfere with my GPU.


Good case choice








There is a very active topic dedicated to the node 304, if you have any questions.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey guys, I need some opinions. Gonna build a new X99 mATX system soon, and I am thinking I am gonna SLI my 970. Getting a little concerned about the 4 slot mATX cases out, like the CM Silencio 352 (which I love) and the CM N200, in regards to heat issues with "stacked" gpus. The only 5 slot mATX cases that caught my eye are the Corsair 350D and the BitFenix Phenom M.

Thoughts?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some opinions. Gonna build a new X99 mATX system soon, and I am thinking I am gonna SLI my 970. Getting a little concerned about the 4 slot mATX cases out, like the CM Silencio 352 (which I love) and the CM N200, in regards to heat issues with "stacked" gpus. The only 5 slot mATX cases that caught my eye are the Corsair 350D and the BitFenix Phenom M.
> 
> Thoughts?


What motherboard are you planning on using?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> What motherboard are you planning on using?


Gigabyte X99M Gaming 5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128748


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Gigabyte X99M Gaming 5
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128748


OK cool. It says on the site "if you are installing two PCI Express graphics cards, it is recommended that you install them in the PCIE_1 and PCIE_2 slots" so I think they'll be sandwiched together anyway so a 5 slot case wouldn't make a difference. From my own experience you get terrible temps with that setup unless your watercooling.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> OK cool. It says on the site "if you are installing two PCI Express graphics cards, it is recommended that you install them in the PCIE_1 and PCIE_2 slots" so I think they'll be sandwiched together anyway so a 5 slot case wouldn't make a difference. From my own experience you get terrible temps with that setup unless your watercooling.


Missed that.....derp. I guess I need to look at X99 mATX motherboards again.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> OK cool. It says on the site "if you are installing two PCI Express graphics cards, it is recommended that you install them in the PCIE_1 and PCIE_2 slots" so I think they'll be sandwiched together anyway so a 5 slot case wouldn't make a difference. From my own experience you get terrible temps with that setup unless your watercooling.


It may be "recommended" but I'm running GTX 980s in the top and bottom slots and it works just fine.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Missed that.....derp. I guess I need to look at X99 mATX motherboards again.


I think the ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer, ASRock X99M Extreme 4 and the EVGA X99 Micro have the same layout.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It may be "recommended" but I'm running GTX 980s in the top and bottom slots and it works just fine.


That's good to hear. Are they running at x8 then?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It may be "recommended" but I'm running GTX 980s in the top and bottom slots and it works just fine.


Why do I think if I want to run SLI 970s in at least 8X mode each, have 1 slot in between them, I am gonna have to step it up to ATX or go with a single 980? I really don't want to run 1 970 at 16x or 8x and 1 at 4x.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Nvidia GPUs, even identical ones, can only run primary card plus PhysX card if one is in an x4 card. SLI needs x8 minimum. Yes, it's stupid.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I think the ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer, ASRock X99M Extreme 4 and the EVGA X99 Micro have the same layout.


Both ASRock boards are electrically x4 on the bottom slot, they can't run spaced SLI period. The EVGA and Gigabyte can only do spaced SLI with the 40-lane CPUs, the bottom slot runs at x4 with the 5820K.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> That's good to hear. Are they running at x8 then?


Top card at x16 and bottom at x8, and I'm running the 5930K.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Both ASRock boards are electrically x4 on the bottom slot, they can't run spaced SLI period. The EVGA and Gigabyte can only do spaced SLI with the 40-lane CPUs, the bottom slot runs at x4 with the 5820K.
> Top card at x16 and bottom at x8, and I'm running the 5930K.


Thanks for that +rep.


----------



## bluedevil

Would a case with a side 120mm fan blowing right at the PCIe1 and PCIe2 slots work to keep temps at bay?



(CM N200 shown)


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Would a case with a side 120mm fan blowing right at the PCIe1 and PCIe2 slots work to keep temps at bay?
> 
> 
> 
> (CM N200 shown)


When I had my R4 with SLI I used a fan on the side panel and it helped. Both of my cards exhausted into the case so I set it as exhaust rather than intake. I think if you go for a blower style card it would be better set as intake. Might be wrong though.


----------



## OCPG

What are your thoughts on the SilverStone RVZ02? Do you think it will manage with an i7 & GTX 980? I'm a little concerned about the temps since they removed the side panel fans that the RVZ01 had.


----------



## blooder11181

i might buy geforce gt 720 ddr3 to replace my hd5450


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i might buy geforce gt 720 ddr3 to replace my hd5450


Why bother? What does that get you? 192 Kepler cores are three times as powerful as your card's 80 shader cores... but a flagship APU from AMD or Intel will be two or three times better than that. Get a GTX 750 or R7 250X at the minimum if you can afford that jump. Trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## blooder11181

i am still planing to go am1/fm2+ rig but its more than 150€


----------



## hyp36rmax

Finally finished the window side panel for my TJ08-E and installed the Aquacomputer Farbwerk LED Controller. I get a video up of the Farbwerk in action rotating the LED colors automatically. Only thing left is the actual X99 gear haha.





*Build Log:* Link


----------



## mAs81

Damn,that is so cool


----------



## Dyaems

Semi OT:

I Just want to share SG10 and Jonsbo C3 size comparison, sorry for crappy pics because my potatocam's lens has full of scratches and DIY solution does not work










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fleetfeather

jimmies rustled by the C3 design. By adding the rear fan mount rails (rather than static holes), Jonsbo has demonstrated that they "get" the high-end market, right? the rail system is a pretty "enthusiast" thing to do IMO....

yet, the cooling options for the case include _1x120 and 2x80_. Cheers for the strong negative air pressure design and limited radiator possibilities guys!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Damn,that is so cool


Thank you! Thank You!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Good case choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very active topic dedicated to the node 304, if you have any questions.


Yup! It's been a wonderful resource and now I'm getting the ST60F-PB for a new PSU that's 140mm and no larger and a Thernalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev.A with another TY147 in push/pull config instead of transfering the D14 (which may end up getting better temps than the D14, the D14 was only 3-4C cooler while OC'd in a couple reviews using 1 fan vs. the D14's 2. This was based on on the recommendation you gave for the 140 POWER so I started researching (much research commence). It's 165mm tall (5mm shorter) and Offset so it shouldn't hit the M2 slot on the Impact and it's very similar cooling chariristics which should be quite competent with the mild OC i'll have under it in the push/pull config.

Now I'm sitting here wondering if my reasoning is sound. Lmao.


----------



## stickg1

Swapped GPUs and cleaned up my 350D yesterday.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Finally finished the window side panel for my TJ08-E


Nice job with the side window. I like the rotated motherboard look (and those vapor-x's).


----------



## DoubleClutch

I added a 980 to my 250d.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Nice job with the side window. I like the rotated motherboard look (and those vapor-x's).


Thank you! It looks good in the dark LOL! However I still have a little more work on it.


----------



## ElCidMX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Finally finished the window side panel for my TJ08-E and installed the Aquacomputer Farbwerk LED Controller. I get a video up of the Farbwerk in action rotating the LED colors automatically. Only thing left is the actual X99 gear haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log:* Link


Nice work







I like it


----------



## ReaperXGr

My 2 years old Prodigy...


----------



## fleetfeather

Strange things are happening @Dyson Poindexter... Sharkoon appears to be releasing a "Xigmatek Eris" without a 5.25" bay

The spec sheet shows one case with "0" 5.25" bays, but it looks like they've put a fan mount in its place instead??


----------



## Aibohphobia

That's a strange one, it looks like the chassis is setup for a 5.25 bay but there's no slot in the front panel for it.

Cool to see that SFX support and completely removable exterior panels are becoming a thing.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Strange things are happening @Dyson Poindexter... Sharkoon appears to be releasing a "Xigmatek Eris" without a 5.25" bay
> 
> The spec sheet shows one case with "0" 5.25" bays, but it looks like they've put a fan mount in its place instead??


I like the look of this case quite a bit. It also looks like it's right between the SG13 and CM Elite 130/SG08 in size.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElCidMX*
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it


Thank you sir!


----------



## ZaG

Still Working on the cables later tonight when I get some time. But overall pretty happy with my swap to M-ATX the board is the Asus Maximus Gene VII Am I in the club?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Strange things are happening @Dyson Poindexter... Sharkoon appears to be releasing a "Xigmatek Eris" without a 5.25" bay
> 
> The spec sheet shows one case with "0" 5.25" bays, but it looks like they've put a fan mount in its place instead??


Funny that we are seeing this same case over and over just with different faceplates. The Eris, the Raidmax Element, and now this. I wonder who the true OEM is?

No matter who's name is on it, I still think the layout is close to perfect. With a modular PSU and ITX board with the 24-pin on the front edge, you could make a custom sleeved ATX power cable that's like 2 inches long. How's that for clean? I wonder if the ODD support is removable, then you could put a pump right on top of the PSU...


----------



## Runamok81

Can Little Mac Build Log join the Beastly mATX club?


It's small at 4.2L, but still pretty beastly. No water cooling, but the fans are all near silent. It has an i5, a GTX 970, and M.2 SSD.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> It's small at 4.2L, but still pretty beastly. No water cooling, but the fans are all near silent. It has an i5, a GTX 970, and M.2 SSD.


It's about 4.5L with that banana.









That looks like a really neat case by the way.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It's about 4.5L with that banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a really neat case by the way.


Case is a Logic Supply MC600. Logic Supply does a lot of fanless industrial uSFF stuff. But they are clean simple purpose-driven designs. I saw a build on Reddit using it, and asked the OP about it. Didn't know it at the time, but OP was MC600 chassis engineer. Cool dude, said he could get me one to try my build in, and it all worked out. Much respect for them. Trying to convince them to branch into the enthusiast market. That's where the fun is, right?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Case is a Logic Supply MC600. Logic Supply does a lot of fanless industrial uSFF stuff. But they are clean simple purpose-driven designs. I saw a build on Reddit using it, and asked the OP about it. Didn't know it at the time, but OP was MC600 chassis engineer. Cool dude, said he could get me one to try my build in, and it all worked out. Much respect for them. Trying to convince them to branch into the enthusiast market. That's where the fun is, right?


Have any interior shots? Curious to see how everything fits together.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Have any interior shots? Curious to see how everything fits together.


same here +1


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Have any interior shots? Curious to see how everything fits together.


Build Log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1526575/build-log-little-mac-4-2l-gaming-htpc

Imgur Gallery


http://imgur.com/TLaX9


I think the Imgur gallery does the best job showing the guts and how its all layed out.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Build Log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526575/build-log-little-mac-4-2l-gaming-htpc
> 
> Imgur Gallery
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TLaX9
> 
> 
> I think the Imgur gallery does the best job showing the guts and how its all layed out.


That is really excellent!


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Build Log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526575/build-log-little-mac-4-2l-gaming-htpc
> 
> Imgur Gallery
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TLaX9
> 
> 
> I think the Imgur gallery does the best job showing the guts and how its all layed out.


Interesting choice of memory. Were those modules recommended by the Mobo manufacturer?


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> Interesting choice of memory. Were those modules recommended by the Mobo manufacturer?


Taller RAM module may have limited my CPU heat sink options. Not totally clear in this photo but the second silver horizontal line is the bottom of the L9i CPU heat sink. Maybe 5mm of clearance?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Taller RAM module may have limited my CPU heat sink options. Not totally clear in this photo but the second silver horizontal line is the bottom of the L9i CPU heat sink. Maybe 5mm of clearance?


How? If the CPU heatsink would've been taller, it wouldn't have hit the RAM, right? Not sure what clearance were talking about here.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How? If the CPU heatsink would've been taller, it wouldn't have hit the RAM, right? Not sure what clearance were talking about here.


I think he had like 42mm for the cpu cooler hieght wise.Checkout the pics again. Maybe he thought it being lower, it might have been wider. It does happen.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Taller RAM module may have limited my CPU heat sink options. Not totally clear in this photo but the second silver horizontal line is the bottom of the L9i CPU heat sink. Maybe 5mm of clearance?
> 
> 
> 
> How? If the CPU heatsink would've been taller, it wouldn't have hit the RAM, right? Not sure what clearance were talking about here.
Click to expand...

I don't think he is talking about a specific heatsink. He chose them because they're the lowest profile, performance ram. Why buy taller ram that might not work with something in the future?


----------



## catbuster

Does any1 have positive/negative impressions or experience with evga z87 stinger? or should i go with asus impact? msi/giga boards are ugly


----------



## tmaven

Have Asus Maximus VII Impact, and no negative found at all!

(ok, the price is higher)


----------



## fleetfeather

Negative of owning a VII Impact: you look like an overpaying fool if you don't use it to its full extent


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Negative of owning a VII Impact: you look like an overpaying fool if you don't use it to its full extent


Kinda like folks who buy 8-core processors and 32GB of ram to play CS:GO and League of Legends...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

To be fair, I intend to get into video editing!









Yeah, don't buy things you don't need unless you're in it for the epeen, bragging rights, or lulz. An i3 and 750Ti are more than enough for any non-AAA title. Well, most of them. DayZ and Arma III say hi.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Does any1 have positive/negative impressions or experience with evga z87 stinger? or should i go with asus impact? msi/giga boards are ugly


I had one. At stock it was great but the bios is flaky at best. It just wouldn't save the settings I set in the bios. If I recall correctly there has been 1 bios update since I got rid of that board. Perhaps it fixes those issues. It wave very annoying. Built quality was was really good and it look nice aesthetically IMO.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I don't think he is talking about a specific heatsink. He chose them because they're the lowest profile, performance ram. Why buy taller ram that might not work with something in the future?


Yes. This. Seemed wise to skip the OC'able RAM and keep the cooler options open. Besides,you'll never feel OC'd RAM unless your CPU is chugging, and if your CPU is chugging you better keep it cool. So keeping CPU cooler options open takes priority here.


----------



## fleetfeather

that moment when you assume LP LV DIMMs are always garbage haha... Those sticks he's used have the same chips as my Ballistix LP which hit 2200C8 @ 1.5v


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that moment when you assume LP LV DIMMs are always garbage haha... Those sticks he's used have the same chips as my Ballistix LP which hit 2200C8 @ 1.5v


Wha? Low voltage Low Profile RAM can Overclock??


----------



## fleetfeather

believe it or not fellas, but the RAM Voltage slider in your UEFI _still works_ when you use a "low voltage" branded kit. shocker i know!


----------



## Dyaems

RAM voltage slider in my OC Formula M went missing after I put my Ballistix Tactical LP/Samsung Wonder RAMs on it. Boot and eventual voltage are still there though. I can only set the voltage through XMP.

Running both RAMs at 1.35v will be unstable when stressed =\


----------



## fleetfeather

DRAM Voltage should accept custom inputs as soon as you enable XMP. If it doesn't, you should at least be able to activate the XMP2 profile on your LV kit which forces the DRAM voltage to 1.5v.

LV kits always come with a secondary "1.5v" profile since not all mobo's will POST with primary "1.35v" profiles.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> DRAM Voltage should accept custom inputs as soon as you enable XMP. If it doesn't, you should at least be able to activate the XMP2 profile on your LV kit which forces the DRAM voltage to 1.5v.
> 
> LV kits always come with a secondary "1.5v" profile since not all mobo's will POST with primary "1.35v" profiles.


Had that issue with my Z77 fatality board. Code 55 error on bootup due to 1.35V XMP profile somehow being automatically applied after bios reset.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> DRAM Voltage should accept custom inputs as soon as you enable XMP. *If it doesn't, you should at least be able to activate the XMP2 profile on your LV kit which forces the DRAM voltage to 1.5v.*
> 
> LV kits always come with a secondary "1.5v" profile since not all mobo's will POST with primary "1.35v" profiles.


Thats exactly what I did







and not all LV kits has the secondary 1.5v profile, like the Kingston HyperX Genesis LoVo that I borrowed from a friend before.

I kind of wanting to OC the Tactical LP RAMs since I never get to do it, only the stock 1600mhz CL8 XMP profile. My Samsung RAMs can do 2133mhz 10-10-10-28 at 1.5v although I didn't fine tune it yet.


----------



## fleetfeather

That's interesting, I've never heard of a DDR3 LV kit that didn't have a secondary 1.5V profile... You'd hope the manufacturers of those kits (or the _branders_ of those kits, since not everyone who sells RAM actually manufacturers RAM modules) put some sort of labelling on their product so people know to confirm their mobo supports 1.35v operation :/

Dyaems, I'd also double-check that ASRock hasn't released a newer bios revision that includes manual DRAM Voltages for your kit.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That's interesting, I've never heard of a DDR3 LV kit that didn't have a secondary 1.5V profile... You'd hope the manufacturers of those kits (or the _branders_ of those kits, since not everyone who sells RAM actually manufacturers RAM modules) put some sort of labelling on their product so people know to confirm their mobo supports 1.35v operation :/
> 
> Dyaems, I'd also double-check that ASRock hasn't released a newer bios revision that includes manual DRAM Voltages for your kit.


That RAM is old-ish so maybe they didn't include a 1.5v profile. Although the Samsung RAMS are around the same age as well?

Yeah, I sent an email to ASRock regarding that, and I didn't get a decent answer.


----------



## fleetfeather

Might be due to age of the kits

---

I don't _need_ one of these little kits, but i do _want_ one of these little kits





I love the idea of bolting a D14 and a rajintek morpheus onto a CPU and GPU for big air madness.

Pretty cheap too


----------



## Jimbags

I have the Samsung 30nm LP LV they overclock easy


----------



## Janac

Hello, just sharing build log of mine scratch build matx rig









http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood/30#post_23589081


----------



## Dyaems

wow I like that test bench. i have a test bench here but its bulky-ish...


----------



## bluedevil

So I know the CM N200/Silencio 352 are mATX, too big? I dunno I really like the style of these cases, just hard to pick from the two. Here is the system I plan on ordering later today.

Intel i7 4790K
Gigabyte Z97 GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
Crucial MX100 512MB SSD
2 WD Black 750GB HDs 2.5"
SLI Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC 4GB
Crucial 8gb x 2 DDR3 1600mhz RAM
CM Nepton 120XL AIO
CM V750 PSU

I plan on removing the bottom 3.5" bay completely out regardless of case.

CM Silencio 352
http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/case-series/silencio-352.html

CM N200
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-tower/n200/

With the N200 in mind, I thought about reversing the cooling direction. Here's what I have in mind.







I could do this with the Silencio 352, less the side intake fan like in the illustration below (120mm blowing directly on the GPUs).



Or run with conventional cooling methods in the standard configuration, with the side 120mm fan exhausting.



So out of both cases, which would you choose and why?







Thanks!


----------



## Leyaena

Definitely the second setup, the first one would cause quite a bit of the air you took in through the rear fan to be exhausted directly by the airflow of the top fan.
The fan in the side panel would mostly introduce turbulence by blowing onto your GPU's, which are case exhaust and have their own spinning fans pushing air in the oposite direction.

The second scenario would allow the intake airflow to cover your components pretty equally, while your side panel exhaust fan would serve to get the hot air exhausted by your GPU fans out of the case immediately. The top 2 exhausts would serve to get rid of the hotter air that traveled from the front of the case.

You'd definitely see better case airflow with the second layout.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Definitely the second setup, the first one would cause quite a bit of the air you took in through the rear fan to be exhausted directly by the airflow of the top fan.
> The fan in the side panel would mostly introduce turbulence by blowing onto your GPU's, which are case exhaust and have their own spinning fans pushing air in the oposite direction.
> 
> The second scenario would allow the intake airflow to cover your components pretty equally, while your side panel exhaust fan would serve to get the hot air exhausted by your GPU fans out of the case immediately. The top 2 exhausts would serve to get rid of the hotter air that traveled from the front of the case.
> 
> You'd definitely see better case airflow with the second layout.


I dunno, the way my current GTX 970 fans spin, the spin down towards the motherboard. Meaning they would suck in the air provided by the side intake.....


----------



## Dyaems

Found a similar case like a Rajintek Metis

http://www.raidmax.com/atomic.html


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Found a similar case like a Rajintek Metis
> 
> http://www.raidmax.com/atomic.html


That's a fine looking case!


----------



## bluedevil

I guess I am gonna play with the config. It's a easy switch!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Found a similar case like a Rajintek Metis
> 
> http://www.raidmax.com/atomic.html


I really want to see someone review that case, I like the internal layout.


----------



## fleetfeather

Plenty of reviews around the web for that case. if you have trouble finding them, I'm sure I can help out with some links. Most conclusions are the same; portability is great, but thermals are pretty rough, and most people settle on using the exhaust fan as an intake.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I really want to see someone review that case, I like the internal layout.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I really want to see someone review that case, I like the internal layout.


Here a Metis review. Cable management is just about impossible but otherwise it's solid.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2015/01/14/raijintek-metis-review/1


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Here a Metis review. Cable management is just about impossible but otherwise it's solid.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2015/01/14/raijintek-metis-review/1


Is it just me or is it when a SFF case has cable management options it is too big for a "decent" SFF case to most people, but then when it is small enough cable management is always not present. Anyone else get that feel? Like a SFF case is never small enough until you don't even have room for cables lol.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

There's a fine line between wasting space on cable management and having a case that's impossible to make pretty. I would agree that any case that advertises cable management area is going to be too big. Those end up being cases like the Prodigy or 250D with multiple chambers.


----------



## SilkyZ

Finally feel worthy enough to post here. My little Lian-Li TU100b broke 10k on 3DMark Fire Strike. (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6014339?)



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($167.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($106.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($106.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($319.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($95.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($133.75 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($11.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* iOne Xarmor U9W Wireless Standard Keyboard ($107.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Logitech G700s Wireless Laser Mouse ($54.99 @ NCIX US)
*Other:* Gechic On-Lap 1502i ($400.00)
*Total:* $2083.61
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-26 16:13 EST-0500_


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Finally feel worthy enough to post here. My little Lian-Li TU100b broke 10k on 3DMark Fire Strike. (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6014339?)


Awwww, you gotta be able to break 10k? Mine is sitting at 9.5k ._.

Actually, it's probably worse than that now... the 9.5k was with my old 16:9 monitor. 21:9 has a wee bit more pixels.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Strange things are happening @Dyson Poindexter... Sharkoon appears to be releasing a "Xigmatek Eris" without a 5.25" bay
> 
> The spec sheet shows one case with "0" 5.25" bays, but it looks like they've put a fan mount in its place instead??


Hey, can you tell me the max cooler height on this case?


----------



## fleetfeather

Website lists the cooler clearance at 150mm

--

Anyone aware of any guides for transplanting a graphics card's cooler onto a similar-but-different graphics card? I have an MSI ME100 GTX 960 here, and I'd like to use the cooler on my reference Gainward GTX 970


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Anyone aware of any guides for transplanting a graphics card's cooler onto a similar-but-different graphics card? I have an MSI ME100 GTX 960 here, and I'd like to use the cooler on my reference Gainward GTX 970


If the mounting holes are the same, it's just a matter of swapping the two. Make sure you get good VRAM and VRM cooling. I have no idea why you would want to get rid of a perfectly good and sexy reference Nvidia cooler though.


----------



## fleetfeather

are the mounting holes for cooler just the 4 holes around the GPU die, or do the "other holes" also matter? my gainward card has the cheapo plastic cooler, not the titan-esque cooler haha


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> are the mounting holes for cooler just the 4 holes around the GPU die, or do the "other holes" also matter? my gainward card has the cheapo plastic cooler, not the titan-esque cooler haha


Oh, just the reference PCB. You poor thing.







Technically yes, the other holes on the PCB matter, but those are just for mounting the shroud. The actual metal block is held in place and tensioned (is that a verb?) over the die by just those four screws. In my experience, the fans are screwed into the heatsink, so the shroud is purely for looks and occasionally to act as an air duct.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, just the reference PCB. You poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically yes, the other holes on the PCB matter, but those are just for mounting the shroud. The actual metal block is held in place and tensioned (is that a verb?) over the die by just those four screws. In my experience, the fans are screwed into the heatsink, so the shroud is purely for looks and occasionally to act as an air duct.


Cool beans. I'll have to make some time to try swapping over the heatsink then. If that doesn't work, I'll have to keep looking around for an aftermarket VGA heatsink that doesn't take up any extra slots.

(I'm trying to find a way to cool my 970 inside a SG13 using something other than the plastic blower. Preferably, i'd like a short VGA heatsink so I can still use a 140mm radiator in the front for the CPU)


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Awwww, you gotta be able to break 10k? Mine is sitting at 9.5k ._.
> 
> Actually, it's probably worse than that now... the 9.5k was with my old 16:9 monitor. 21:9 has a wee bit more pixels.


Temps were running higher then I wanted in that little case, and this was my first time overclocking. Highest score I got is about 10250, but I was starting to get some instabilities so i kicked it down after that

10453 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4159981


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Dang, that's a bit limited. You've got two expansion slots' worth of height only, but I guess fitting 10.5" of GPU is a bonus, or something. Looks like the Frankencard is the easiest route. And unfortunately, aftermarket GPU coolers worth any amount of money tend to be $70 at the cheapest and include no fans.

Hmm, could maybe stick a GPU block and make a single loop if you're willing to deal with it and the air cooler doesn't work out. It might run a bit warm, but I'd have to assume a single 140mm rad can cool a 150W GPU and 100W CPU decently.


----------



## fleetfeather

I have zero issues with going down the WC route, but the tube routing inside a SG13 would be a PITA. I refuse to use a SFX unit, so my tubing runs from CPU to GPU are limited.

I was exploring the idea of watercooling an SG13 yesterday, and found an ideal pump candidate for such a job, but unfortunately can't buy the pump I want as a standalone product: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/t12


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have zero issues with going down the WC route, but the tube routing inside a SG13 would be a PITA. I refuse to use a SFX unit, so my tubing runs from CPU to GPU are limited.
> 
> I was exploring the idea of watercooling an SG13 yesterday, and found an ideal pump candidate for such a job, but unfortunately can't buy the pump I want as a standalone product: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/t12


Had they not screwed up the 140mm fan holes, the MCR 140 would have been perfect. I'm still disgruntled by the fan mounting blocking the GPU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Yeah... it's a strange choice of positioning for mounting holes









To add to the above, my "Final Form" solution to the issue was to buy a 120mm AIO for the CPU, and a 92mm AIO for the GPU. Since I have a short-PCB 970, I could potentially mount the 92mm AIO on the side panel as per below, although I'm worried about the 92mm radiator hitting the side of the 120mm AIO:



(also, dear god Asetek wants a lot of money for their 92mm AIO!)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

You could always splice two AIO pumps into the same 120mm rad. Replace the aluminium rad with a copper one and I think temps would be acceptable. The smaller hoses on AIOs would be easier to route around the PSU too.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Totally unrelated to the current discussion, but look what I found! Pair it up with a 7650k (the new A8 - 384 shader cores, two Steamroller modules, and a lower pricetag than the 7700k and 7850k), grab an R7 250 for crossfire, wonder in confusion where FM2+ boards in this form-factor and cooler mount come from, and then read this article.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Well, that AMD T-mITX board has no PCIe slot, but I guess you could convert from the mPCIe. Not sure if the 19V DC supply could handle the power as well, since T-mITX defines I think a 25W max draw.

That case is awesome though! Wish AMD would wake up and make an APU with at least 1024 SPs so we wouldn't have to fool with hybrid crossfire.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well, that AMD T-mITX board has no PCIe slot, but I guess you could convert from the mPCIe. Not sure if the 19V DC supply could handle the power as well, since T-mITX defines I think a 25W max draw.
> 
> That case is awesome though! Wish AMD would wake up and make an APU with at least 1024 SPs so we wouldn't have to fool with hybrid crossfire.


Crap, I missed that part.







mPCIe doesn't have a 12V line, but you could probably splice in a power source using a PicoPSU or similar.

Let's see if we can extrapolate how big that die would be on current 28nm nodes. Pitcairn has a die size of 212mm^2 with 1280 shader cores (20 compute units). Bonaire has a die with 896 shaders (14 compute units) and a 160mm^2 die. That breaks down to *10.6mm^2* per compute unit for Pitcairn and *11.4mm^2* per compute unit for Bonaire. Let's average to *11mm^2* each for this APU. We also know we need *16 compute units*, and 16*11 = 160+16 = *176mm^2 for the GPU only.*

Now, the CPU portion. This part is a bit tricky. Anand, in their AM1 review, reports that a Jaguar core is 3.1mm^2 and that AMD claims four can fit in a Steamroller module. This means a module must be at least 12.4mm^2. It has also been revealed that a Bulldozer module on 32nm is *30.9mm^2.* It's probably safe to round to 30mm^2 though, since the node shrink was minor and they could have beefed up the cores.

So that gives us, for the mythical "FX-6300 with integrated Radeon HD 7850," 3 modules*30mm^2 = *90mm^2* for the CPU portion. Add that to the aforementioned GPU, and it's *266mm^2* for JUST the CPU and GPU cores. This is doable, but it does NOT include I/O, pipelines, memory controllers (quad channel DDR3's 256 bits would be a minimum for a GPU this big), L3 cache (though to be fair, that isn't present in the APUs), etc. I guess we'd be looking at a Vishera to Thuban sized die, which isn't too horrible. Sacrifice a module and the L3 for a GPU, I guess? Certainly doable.

But you know what would be horrible? The TDP. Kaveri Athlons are rated for *65W* TDP, the HD 7850 is rated for *130W*, and its rebrand, the R7 265, is rated for *150W*. Let's do some rounding and averaging and call it *200W TDP on a single die*.

Yes, I got bored. Yes, I have homework to do. No, I'm not procrastinating.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Excellent sleuthing there! This mythical super-APU would certainly be big. Kaveri is 245 mm^2, Vishera is 319 mm^2 so we know the die can get a bit larger, same with power density. I'd even be fine with a MCM that has a Pitcairn die next to a 3-4 module Vishera. Something like the G34 platform could handle that (thinking in dice size and power, of course the pinout is wrong) and have room to spare for on-board GDDR5/HBM

And of course there's always the console cop-out. I thought Jaguar actually does very well in IPC, they just clock it way too low. If the PS4 does it, surely we can too.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The A8-6410 uses Puma cores - or Jaguar with a new name and better clocks - and hits 2.4GHz turbo speeds. It's for laptops and has a 15W TDP. That wouldn't be a bad chip at all for entry-level gaming, at least CPU-wise. GPU is only 128 shaders, or 25% Cape Verde.

Of course, a socketed version of the Xbone's APU would also be acceptable. Very, very acceptable.







Apparently it's quad-channel and DDR3-2133. Given the Xbone's 68GB/s bandwidth, I believe that that is true. Let us overclock it to DDR3-2666, and we 85GB/s of bandwidth. It's not too much slower than Bonaire's 6000MHz effective clocks and 128-bit bus I don't think.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You could always splice two AIO pumps into the same 120mm rad. Replace the aluminium rad with a copper one and I think temps would be acceptable. The smaller hoses on AIOs would be easier to route around the PSU too.


Ive been investigating the feesibility of running a CPU and GPU off a single, thin 120mm radiator. I know it's been done before (Elite 130 builds), but they've also been done using Monsta's mostly. Looking at my build characteristics, I'm pretty sure I need to dissipate:

100watts from the CPU (4790k, 4.7ghz @ 1.2v)
160watts from the GPU (GTX 970,1.5ghz @ 1.225v)

It's likely both the CPU and GPU will be taxed to 100% at the same time, using non-synthetic applications.

Can a single thin 120mm rad even handle 260watts with a reasonable delta??


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Considering the 295X2 manages to move 500+ W out of a 120mm, I think it would work just fine.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's 120mm assisted by a fan though, not just the rad.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It's 120mm assisted by a fan though, not just the rad.


True, so we will say the rad removes ~450 W









Temps wont be great, but I think it's workable.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> True, so we will say the rad removes ~450 W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Temps wont be great,* but I think it's workable.


That is an under-estistatement - now is that a real word ?
what we don't know is the rad thisckness, fan type, push only, push/pull and fan speed.
I went back a few pages but couldn't find more details, so sorry if I missed them....
But to say it's workable without all the info could end up being misleading.
for example:
A slim 360mm rad with push/pull GT's at 1300 rpm will dissipate about 300w with a delta of about 9°C.
Let's assume that the same rad but in 120mm, will scale well, you could expect it to pull out 100 watt with the same 9° Delta.
Now - the question is how high is an OK delta. and what fan configuration and we might get to an answer that is based on some calculations








If only can fit single fan (most likely as in SSF thread) reduce the Watts dissipated by an estimated 25 %


----------



## fleetfeather

I've been looking over @WiSK's temps and voltages for his FT-03 mini build (single AX120 cooling a 3770k and 660ti, push-pull GT's @ ~1500rpm). I think I'm looking at roughly +35/+30 over ambient for CPU and GPU respectively with a single 120 radiator. I might have to explore a 140mm rad in the SG13, which makes sorting out a pump and tubing route much more complicated (Factal don't make a 140mm Kelvin cooler, so I'll need to fit my DC-LT pump somewhere)

edit: added extra info


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> That is an under-estistatement - now is that a real word ?
> what we don't know is the rad thisckness, fan type, push only, push/pull and fan speed.
> I went back a few pages but couldn't find more details, so sorry if I missed them....
> But to say it's workable without all the info could end up being misleading.
> for example:
> A slim 360mm rad with push/pull GT's at 1300 rpm will dissipate about 300w with a delta of about 9°C.
> Let's assume that the same rad but in 120mm, will scale well, you could expect it to pull out 100 watt with the same 9° Delta.
> Now - the question is how high is an OK delta. and what fan configuration and we might get to an answer that is based on some calculations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only can fit single fan (most likely as in SSF thread) reduce the Watts dissipated by an estimated 25 %


Then how do you explain the R9 295X2? I have a hard time seeing why a 120mm aluminum radiator can easily cool two 250W GPUs but a 120mm copper one can't cool a 160W GPU and 100W CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've been looking over @WiSK's temps and voltages for his FT-03 mini build (single AX120 cooling a 3770k and 660ti, push-pull GT's @ ~1500rpm). I think I'm looking at roughly +35/+30 over ambient for CPU and GPU respectively with a single 120 radiator. I might have to explore a 140mm rad in the SG13, which makes sorting out a pump and tubing route much more complicated (Factal don't make a 140mm Kelvin cooler, so I'll need to fit my DC-LT pump somewhere)
> 
> edit: added extra info


This might be bonkers, but what about mounting a rad on the PSU? Using the PSU fan to pull air through the rad. With a thin rad and right angle fittings I think it's possible.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Then how do you explain the R9 295X2? I have a hard time seeing why a 120mm aluminum radiator can easily cool two 250W GPUs but a 120mm copper one can't cool a 160W GPU and 100W CPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This might be bonkers, but what about mounting a rad on the PSU? Using the PSU fan to pull air through the rad. With a thin rad and right angle fittings I think it's possible.


I don't believe that I said a 120mm couldn't...
but that I thought more information was needed.
FleetF has provided the information by saying his expectations were 30-35 over ambient.
Without at least one more clue (which we got) I believe it was a difficult question to answer or comment on








Everyone's expectations are different, so some clarification is a good thing.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Then how do you explain the R9 295X2? I have a hard time seeing why a 120mm aluminum radiator can easily cool two 250W GPUs but a 120mm copper one can't cool a 160W GPU and 100W CPU.


I've discussed this WiSK a bit and it's because the CPU is much more sensitive to the temperature of the loop than the GPU. The contact area between the CPU's heatspreader and the block is relatively small (and the contact between the actual die and the heatspreader is smaller yet) so getting good temps relies on keeping the coolant temp lower for better heat transfer.

I'm no water cooling expert but that's how I understood it from talking with him.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> This might be bonkers, but what about mounting a rad on the PSU? Using the PSU fan to pull air through the rad. With a thin rad and right angle fittings I think it's possible.


I've seen that mod before, but I can't remember if it's on OCN or OCAU. Some dude had a 360mm rad where the bottom-most fan was actually the PSU fan. I'm guessing he had to unclip the 2-pin fan connector from the PSU's internal header and connect it to the PSU via molex instead (forcing it to 12v operation). Would be tough to determine airflow requirements, especially without a heatgun, but for sure it's an idea


----------



## fleetfeather

I've been browsing the asian marketplaces for compact case gold again







BEHOLD! A "sugo style" case with a monitor in the front!



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BZ06-D-Precision-CNC-Aluminum-MINI-ITX-Computer-Case-chassis-case-Enclosure-Box-DIY/2024916505.html

(I don't post all the cool shiz I find on alibaba, aliexpress, taobao etc., as there's far too much of it. I try to restrict myself to small samples)


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Finally feel worthy enough to post here. My little Lian-Li TU100b broke 10k on 3DMark Fire Strike. (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6014339?)
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($167.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($106.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($106.98 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($319.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($95.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($133.75 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($11.99 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* iOne Xarmor U9W Wireless Standard Keyboard ($107.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
> *Mouse:* Logitech G700s Wireless Laser Mouse ($54.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* Gechic On-Lap 1502i ($400.00)
> *Total:* $2083.61
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-26 16:13 EST-0500_


sweet pc but why the tiny (expensive) monitor?


----------



## SilkyZ

The small monitor fits in my backpack when I fly


----------



## fleetfeather

picked up a 140mm ST30 for an SG13........ now I need to sell off my BP 1/2x3/4 comps and grab some 1/4x3/8 comps to replace them


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I've discussed this WiSK a bit and it's because the CPU is much more sensitive to the temperature of the loop than the GPU. The contact area between the CPU's heatspreader and the block is relatively small (and the contact between the actual die and the heatspreader is smaller yet) so getting good temps relies on keeping the coolant temp lower for better heat transfer.


Yup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 100watts from the CPU (4790k, 4.7ghz @ 1.2v)
> 160watts from the GPU (GTX 970,1.5ghz @ 1.225v)
> ...
> Can a single thin 120mm rad even handle 260watts with a reasonable delta??


You need to think of it as a two-stage process. The rad has no problem with dissipating this amount of heat, although the coolant temperature will be relatively higher. But as I explained to Aibohphobia the CPU having a smaller contact area gets oversensitive to a high coolant temperature. I had my CPU at 4.2GHz it was 60-65C, but even a few clicks above that started to drive the CPU temperature up very quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> picked up a 140mm ST30 for an SG13........ now I need to sell off my BP 1/2x3/4 comps and grab some 1/4x3/8 comps to replace them


140mm rad in SG13 would be better airflow than my FT03-mini with 120mm rad. If I have to predict then I think your GPU will be easy to keep under 55C, but you won't easily manage that overclock on the CPU


----------



## fleetfeather

Cheers for the insight Wisk, much appreciated


----------



## armourcore9brker

Guys I have seen the future of SFF cases...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156324



It's actually not that bad as a case. Maybe put a laptop screen in the lid.


----------



## fleetfeather

saw them on ebay last week. the case dimensions are quite large, and the SSD cage is riveted into place









still kinda like it tho


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well thank God it looks uglier than what my custom build will might look like soon eventually.







/







Neat concept, but it's ugly and I have to question the durability at that price point. A good hard case costs at least $50, and a decent computer case also costs $50. Add in the gimmick tax, and something of that quality should be $150 or more!


----------



## Dortheleus

Makes me want to make one for myself.


----------



## bluedevil

Wondering how toasty 2 970s will get in SLI in a CM N200 MATX case.....would be pretty beastly....


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Wondering how toasty 2 970s will get in SLI in a CM N200 MATX case.....would be pretty beastly....


They'd be nice and cold underwater! And the N200 can do a 240 rad in the front!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> They'd be nice and cold underwater! And the N200 can do a 240 rad in the front!


i had an N200, if you want to get a rad up front of any decent size with one set of fans in pull (or push pull even) you need to sacrifice your hard drives


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i had an N200, if you want to get a rad up front of any decent size with one set of fans in pull (or push pull even) you need to sacrifice your hard drives


I run 2.5" drives anyways.


----------



## Duality92

*does this count?*


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I run 2.5" drives anyways.


i suppose that's not so much of a problem then, enough space to hide them dotted about the case and two proper mounts


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> That is an under-estistatement - now is that a real word ?
> what we don't know is the rad thisckness, fan type, push only, push/pull and fan speed.
> I went back a few pages but couldn't find more details, so sorry if I missed them....
> But to say it's workable without all the info could end up being misleading.
> for example:
> A slim 360mm rad with push/pull GT's at 1300 rpm will dissipate about 300w with a delta of about 9°C.
> Let's assume that the same rad but in 120mm, will scale well, you could expect it to pull out 100 watt with the same 9° Delta.
> Now - the question is how high is an OK delta. and what fan configuration and we might get to an answer that is based on some calculations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only can fit single fan (most likely as in SSF thread) reduce the Watts dissipated by an estimated 25 %
> 
> 
> 
> Then how do you explain the R9 295X2? *I have a hard time seeing why a 120mm aluminum radiator can easily cool two 250W GPUs* but a 120mm copper one can't cool a 160W GPU and 100W CPU.
Click to expand...

Because its not.

You are probably cooling half of that on the die,TDP on GPU's is a whole card value,an estimated 40-60% of heat emission is from the rest of the card,VRM section included.

The VRM on the 295x2 is fan cooled,not watercooled.


----------



## galletabah

new poyect, full custom case


regards!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> new poyect, full custom case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards!


Very nice! Except for the gas stove grill... but thats just me


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> new poyect, full custom case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards!


Looks amazing, love the full window side!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If I can get a motherboard with a single PCIe slot and fit it in an mITX case, is that considered mITX? Can we consider it wide mITX if not? Because Supermicro has a number of boards that qualify if yes:

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTT-H_.cfm?INF=

Example A. $60 on Ebay for boards like this, not necessarily this exact model.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I figured the rules of this club had to do with the cases themselves rather than what is inside the case.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If I can get a motherboard with a single PCIe slot and fit it in an mITX case, is that considered mITX? Can we consider it wide mITX if not? Because Supermicro has a number of boards that qualify if yes:
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTT-H_.cfm?INF=
> 
> Example A. $60 on Ebay for boards like this, not necessarily this exact model.


There's actually a HAF 915R with one of those (that form factor) in it.


----------



## blooder11181

just got asus am1m-a for my new amd am1 rig


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> just got asus am1m-a for my new amd am1 rig


If only those processor would have more than 4 pci lanes I would've build a PC around one.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> If only those processor would have more than 4 pci lanes I would've build a PC around one.


I'm reality, for the kind of build you'll put on an AM1 board, 4x is plenty. Or is it only gen2?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

PCIe 2.0, yes. I think the SoC itself has eight lanes total to distribute. At least, I assume so because that's a nice round number. Usually, you've got an x4 lane, two x1 lanes, and maybe some extra USB, SATA, or Ethernet ports. Those tend to use what are basically built-in PCIe cards. It uses that interface to communicate to an ASMedia or whatever controller integrated into the motherboard.

And normally, I'd do research, but it's 11:20 at night and I just shoveled a driveway. This is what death feels like.


----------



## fleetfeather

my custom-made 92mm fan mount reservoir! pressure-tested 10mm acrylic with three G1/4 holes


----------



## timerwin63

(Dunno if this was on here yet)

CaseLabs recently announced their new "mITX" case is coming out of prototyping. Let's just say it follows their trend, but it's getting better.



Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> my custom-made 92mm fan mount reservoir! pressure-tested 10mm acrylic with three G1/4 holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Dude, that's awesome. Any chance I could get you to make me something similar to spec for my Hadron? I've been looking for a small res I can fit in some holes in the back of the case. It's for a special project I'm working on.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Dude, that's awesome. Any chance I could get you to make me something similar to spec for my Hadron? I've been looking for a small res I can fit in some holes in the back of the case. It's for a special project I'm working on.


Hiya, the res was made for me by another person on an Australian PC forum. I could try and see if he's keen to make another one if you like, but I feel the shipping from Aus to US would probably be prohibitively expensive.

Some other res options for a small case could include: a FrozenQ Ncase M1 reservoir, a Technofront Nano res, or an Alphacool DC-LT combo res


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> (Dunno if this was on here yet)
> 
> CaseLabs recently announced their new "mITX" case is coming out of prototyping. Let's just say it follows their trend, but it's getting better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, this case is awesome


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Wow, this case is awesome


More like wow this case is huge!


----------



## fleetfeather

Move the front intake fans down lower to the case floor, add 2 extra expansion slots.
Congratulations, you now have an mATX case w/o 5.25" bays.

I look forward to caselab's soon-to-be-released 15L NUC enclosure.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Move the front intake fans down lower to the case floor, add 2 extra expansion slots.
> Congratulations, you now have an mATX case w/o 5.25" bays.
> 
> I look forward to caselab's soon-to-be-released 15L NUC enclosure.


Whats the point of the custom NUC case? (Genuine question). What mods are available for an nuc?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Whats the point of the custom NUC case? (Genuine question). What mods are available for an nuc?


I believe he's being sarcastic... You gotta admit though this thing is huge The whole PSU area is completely unnecessary.

EDIT: This is what I would like to see caselabs (or anyone else) make



If anyone knows of a case with this kind of layout then please say! This is the size an itx case should be I don't know what the size of the caselabs case is but its not much smaller than my EVOLV an mATX case with ample room for pretty much anything I could need for a custom W/C'ed 2/3 card build all OCed.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> (Dunno if this was on here yet)
> 
> CaseLabs recently announced their new "mITX" case is coming out of prototyping. Let's just say it follows their trend, but it's getting better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Could be worse, I actually like it for what it is. I'm not a big fan of itx cases that follow the traditional ATX mid-tower layout with a vertical board and psu above or below. They end up with unusable space inside and the GPU bisects the case. Still, this CL case looks to have at least 4x 120mm rad space which is impressive.


----------



## fleetfeather

Custom NUC was indeed sarcasm









One thing I'm actually super excited for is Zotac's Steambox! That thing is packed full of great tech for (likely) a great price.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Whats the point of the custom NUC case? (Genuine question). What mods are available for an nuc?


A custom nuc case can be completely passive or hold more HDDs than a normal nuc case can handle (with mPCIe cards). Maybe include a blu-ray drive. Even a PCI-e x1 gpu/sound card is possible (with an mPCIe card).


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> A custom nuc case can be completely passive or hold more HDDs than a normal nuc case can handle (with mPCIe cards). Maybe include a blu-ray drive. Even a PCI-e x1 gpu/sound card is possible (with an mPCIe card).


Oh ok just couldnt find many examples on google.
IfIf im right though it only has 1 sata port, and 1 mpcie port. Could you get a mpcie card to gain more sata ports, its the main reason I havent got one for an htpc as my htpc has an ssd, odd and a 3.5 WD black 2Tb. I cant be bothered with a seperate server


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Oh ok just couldnt find many examples on google.
> IfIf im right though it only has 1 sata port, and 1 mpcie port. Could you get a mpcie card to gain more sata ports, its the main reason I havent got one for an htpc as my htpc has an ssd, odd and a 3.5 WD black 2Tb. I cant be bothered with a seperate server


They make those, but honestly I'd just USB attach anything that's not the SSD, which I assume you'll boot from.


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I believe he's being sarcastic... You gotta admit though this thing is huge The whole PSU area is completely unnecessary.
> 
> If anyone knows of a case with this kind of layout then please say! This is the size an itx case should be I don't know what the size of the caselabs case is but its not much smaller than my EVOLV an mATX case with ample room for pretty much anything I could need for a custom W/C'ed 2/3 card build all OCed.


I am using a raidmax atomic, brand new case. It uses a similar setup and is very sleek.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> I am using a raidmax atomic, brand new case. It uses a similar setup and is very sleek.


Hmmmm unfortunately that case isnt available in the UK, however in search for somewhere that sells it I found this bad boy.... Raijintek Metis Now if I got this and a SFX PSU I *should* be able to get a full length GPU in there!


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Hmmmm unfortunately that case isnt available in the UK, however in search for somewhere that sells it I found this bad boy.... Raijintek Metis Now if I got this and a SFX PSU I *should* be able to get a full length GPU in there!


Case is on its way from NCIX (USA)! I heard it has terrible cooling though, so not sure if full GPU is worth.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Case is on its way from NCIX (USA)! I heard it has terrible cooling though, so not sure if full GPU is worth.


Hoping to be able to fit a double width 120mm rad in there so hopefully that should be enough!


----------



## 4RTEX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I believe he's being sarcastic... You gotta admit though this thing is huge The whole PSU area is completely unnecessary.
> 
> EDIT: This is what I would like to see caselabs (or anyone else) make
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows of a case with this kind of layout then please say! This is the size an itx case should be I don't know what the size of the caselabs case is but its not much smaller than my EVOLV an mATX case with ample room for pretty much anything I could need for a custom W/C'ed 2/3 card build all OCed.


I'm not bragging but I have a case with that layout here!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> This is what I would like to see caselabs (or anyone else) make
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows of a case with this kind of layout then please say! This is the size an itx case should be I don't know what the size of the caselabs case is but its not much smaller than my EVOLV an mATX case with ample room for pretty much anything I could need for a custom W/C'ed 2/3 card build all OCed.


Looks like the NCase M1, which is even smaller than the case on your pic.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I believe he's being sarcastic... You gotta admit though this thing is huge The whole PSU area is completely unnecessary.
> 
> EDIT: This is what I would like to see caselabs (or anyone else) make
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows of a case with this kind of layout then please say! This is the size an itx case should be I don't know what the size of the caselabs case is but its not much smaller than my EVOLV an mATX case with ample room for pretty much anything I could need for a custom W/C'ed 2/3 card build all OCed.


The M1 has that layout, but with an SFX PSU facing the motherboard mounting panel. If you want the PSU to be oriented in the same way as in your picture, you can use the ATX bracket for the M1. Not sure if there are ATX PSUs short enough for supporting a full length GPU, but you can use the SFX to ATX adapter plate supplied with the Silverstone PSUs to make that work. @Aibohphobia is also working on a custom SFX bracket for the M1 that lets SFX PSUs sit with the fan facing the front or the back and gives SFX-L PSUs a few mms more space for cables.

If you want an ATX PSU for sure, the Rajintek Metis is a good alternative, but it has pretty poor ventilation, especially the windowed version.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I believe he's being sarcastic... You gotta admit though this thing is huge The whole PSU area is completely unnecessary.
> 
> EDIT: This is what I would like to see caselabs (or anyone else) make
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows of a case with this kind of layout then please say! This is the size an itx case should be I don't know what the size of the caselabs case is but its not much smaller than my EVOLV an mATX case with ample room for pretty much anything I could need for a custom W/C'ed 2/3 card build all OCed.


M1 Ncase

It even fits 240 rad

Price is steep tho


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Such a pretty case.


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Hmmmm unfortunately that case isnt available in the UK, however in search for somewhere that sells it I found this bad boy.... Raijintek Metis Now if I got this and a SFX PSU I *should* be able to get a full length GPU in there!


The problem with the Metis is that it doesn't have the window that wraps around the case, and I wanted to modify the case. In my opinion, I found that the Metis does not look as classy.


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> A custom nuc case can be completely passive or hold more HDDs than a normal nuc case can handle (with mPCIe cards). Maybe include a blu-ray drive. Even a PCI-e x1 gpu/sound card is possible (with an mPCIe card).


Something like this: http://www.techpowerup.com/210416/akasa-intros-euler-t-and-euler-m-cases.html ?


----------



## Leyaena

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a small(-ish) mATX case that can fit the following:

- 2 980 Classifieds
- 2 240mm rads (push or pull, not push/pull)
- an EK D5 pump/res combo (like this)
- 1 SSD
- 1 HDD

The smaller the better, really.
A side-window and reversed layout would be a big bonus, but not 100% nescessary.


----------



## fleetfeather

nothing small fits 480mm worth of rad, a D5 combo, and a pair of classies.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a small(-ish) mATX case that can fit the following:
> 
> - 2 980 Classifieds
> - 2 240mm rads (push or pull, not push/pull)
> - an EK D5 pump/res combo (like this)
> - 1 SSD
> - 1 HDD
> 
> The smaller the better, really.
> A side-window and reversed layout would be a big bonus, but not 100% nescessary.


I think the smallest MATX case with 2x240 support is the Fractal Arc Mini. It's not exactly small, though. Might be able to squeeze an mATX board into that new CaseLabs case, with a bit of modding on cards. And maybe some case rearrangement.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I think the smallest MATX case with 2x240 support is the Fractal Arc Mini. It's not exactly small, though. Might be able to squeeze an mATX board into that new CaseLabs case, with a bit of modding on cards. And maybe some case rearrangement.


Arc Mini R2 fits 240mm - I think up to 280mm - of rad in the roof without removing the 5.25" cage plus 240mm of rad in the front (and 120mm in the rear exhaust). It has space for a pair of 2.5" drives, hard disk or solid state, behind the motherboard. Duct tape allows four SSDs.







I've actually grown fond of my laptop HDDs in desktop systems. Lets you take out the 3.5" cages.

As for the size? Well, my HAF 912 mid-tower is about three inches taller and an inch wider than this 40L case. It's definitely not SFF, but it's a good introduction to mATX chassis I guess, sort of like the Prodigy with mITX. They aren't small, but they introduce you to the concept of a small(er) system.


----------



## Leyaena

I was looking at the Parvum S2.0...
What do you guys think about this case?
The fact that it's all acrylic makes me wonder about the structural integrity of the case if it would get moved around, personally.
It should fit most of what I want to cram in there though, but I might have to go back to my old DDC pump in order to be able to fit a full loop.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## jezzer

Thermaltake Core V21 fits 2 x 240 rad on top




This case has also some premium functions with side panels etc etc, u can place them like u want to have different case, even to hide psu chamber like the the carbide air 240

And its like 50 bucks lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I was looking at the Parvum S2.0...
> What do you guys think about this case?
> The fact that it's all acrylic makes me wonder about the structural integrity of the case if it would get moved around, personally.
> It should fit most of what I want to cram in there though, but I might have to go back to my old DDC pump in order to be able to fit a full loop.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


Wow, that does not look sturdy at all. I like my cases to be made of metal. Plastic fanciness is fine, but plastic structures are not. Fractal's Node 804 is a cube case like that. Fits 1x240mm + 1x280mm + 1x120mm rads at the most. Corsair's Air 240 can fit 360mm of rads with an mATX board and two GPUs, but not 480mm.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Probably not a good LAN box, but few cases react well to being dropped!


----------



## catbuster

Parvum cases are solid







check owners club:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501774/official-parvum-systems-owners-club

Seems like a perfect case for your needs...


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a small(-ish) mATX case that can fit the following:
> 
> - 2 980 Classifieds
> - 2 240mm rads (push or pull, not push/pull)
> - an EK D5 pump/res combo (like this)
> - 1 SSD
> - 1 HDD
> 
> The smaller the better, really.
> A side-window and reversed layout would be a big bonus, but not 100% nescessary.


Corsair 350D. If you remove the 5 1/4 inch bay you can fit a pump res combo, front 360 and to 240mm rad


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Corsair 350D. If you remove the 5 1/4 inch bay you can fit a pump res combo, front 360 and to 240mm rad


Rep to you sir. 350D screams class and has all the room needed to fit those parts. I believe people often buy cases that are wayyyy too big for their needs, and waste money and space on a case they will never need. It almost distasteful have 4 parts in a case that is 3 feet tall.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Corsair 350D. If you remove the 5 1/4 inch bay you can fit a pump res combo, front 360 and to 240mm rad


You can have a 240 at the front and a _thin_ 280 at the top. A 360 will require some modding so you can fit a third fan. Also, with a 360 you basically lose all the HDD space you've had left.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> You can have a 240 at the front and a _thin_ 280 at the top. A 360 will require some modding so you can fit a third fan. Also, with a 360 you basically lose all the HDD space you've had left.


You could always buy some laptop HDDs? I got a 2TB 2.5" WD Green and its great and fits behind my mobo tray just fine!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

WD Greens are NOT laptop drives. Those are usually 9.5mm or shorter. It's a 15mm server drive. However, it is still likely but not guaranteed to fit it most SSD brackets you find.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> WD Greens are NOT laptop drives. Those are usually 9.5mm or shorter. It's a 15mm server drive. However, it is still likely but not guaranteed to fit it most SSD brackets you find.


"Laptop drive" is less descriptive than 2.5". I'd say that a laptop has a 2.5" bay that holds 2.5" hard drives, not a laptop drive in particular. Semantics....


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> You can have a 240 at the front and a _thin_ 280 at the top. A 360 will require some modding so you can fit a third fan. Also, with a 360 you basically lose all the HDD space you've had left.


I used a bay res so I could fit a UT60 in the front, with my ST30 280mm in the top. Which is plenty for my i7 and 2 7970's. My SSD and two HDD are velcroed to the back of my front rad. So I have fit basically 6tb's of HDD's and one SSD (soon to be two) in the case comfortably with a massive front rad. The SSD is behind the 51/4 inch bays, while the HDD's are velcroed directly on to the front rad.

Edit: I was also previously using a single 1tb 2.5inch HDD, but that didn't have enough space for me.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Guys! I found it! I found THE CASE!

All Black Sharkoon QB ONE Compact Mini ITX LAN Gaming PC Case

Gonna water cool it with a nice 240mm rad up top, to start with the Eisberg 240 CPU AIO Watercooler from Alphacool with 2 1150rpm Vaders on and I'll eventually include the GPU in the loop and some nicer fittings! Maybe a thicker RAD if it will fit.

The rig will also have OC'd G3258, for now a 7970 but the 290x will be going in there when I can afford a new GPU for the main rig (and when they are released!) all on a ASUS Z97 Plus itx board.

How does this sound to everyone?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Guys! I found it! I found THE CASE!
> 
> All Black Sharkoon QB ONE Compact Mini ITX LAN Gaming PC Case
> 
> Gonna water cool it with a nice 240mm rad up top, to start with the Eisberg 240 CPU AIO Watercooler from Alphacool with 2 1150rpm Vaders on and I'll eventually include the GPU in the loop and some nicer fittings! Maybe a thicker RAD if it will fit.
> 
> The rig will also have OC'd G3258, for now a 7970 but the 290x will be going in there when I can afford a new GPU for the main rig (and when they are released!) all on a ASUS Z97 Plus itx board.
> 
> How does this sound to everyone?


Also look at the Xigmatex Eris and Raidmax Element.

It's a very solid layout.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Also look at the Xigmatex Eris and Raidmax Element.
> 
> It's a very solid layout.


Neither are available in the UK (well from trustworthy sources!)

Any reason in particular why I shouldn't get this case? It looks good to me:

240mm worth of RAD
Eventually I'll be putting in a SFX PSU in there so should have enough room for that
Over 300mm worth of GPU space


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I'm planning to make a portable Workstation using the Haf 915R and I was wondering if anyone has 3D files?

Cheers


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I'm planning to make a portable Workstation using the Haf 915R and I was wondering if anyone has 3D files?
> 
> Cheers


I don'but sounds cool! What kind of tech is going in it?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I don'but sounds cool! What kind of tech is going in it?


I'm thinking of fitting a dual Xeon v3 with ECC RAM, one solid Graphic card and get it all under water.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Guys! I found it! I found THE CASE!
> 
> All Black Sharkoon QB ONE Compact Mini ITX LAN Gaming PC Case
> 
> Gonna water cool it with a nice 240mm rad up top, to start with the Eisberg 240 CPU AIO Watercooler from Alphacool with 2 1150rpm Vaders on and I'll eventually include the GPU in the loop and some nicer fittings! Maybe a thicker RAD if it will fit.
> 
> The rig will also have OC'd G3258, for now a 7970 but the 290x will be going in there when I can afford a new GPU for the main rig (and when they are released!) all on a ASUS Z97 Plus itx board.
> 
> How does this sound to everyone?


Looks nice but does it only has one 80mm fan outtake option.. That seems a bit scarce


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Looks nice but does it only has one 80mm fan outtake option.. That seems a bit scarce


The other cases I've been looking at only have 1 120mm mount, thus has a 240mm rad mount and a 80mm (although probably will just rely on positive pressure!) Honestly thats ample maybe I'll get the 1850rpm vaders just incase


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Guys! I found it! I found THE CASE!
> 
> All Black Sharkoon QB ONE Compact Mini ITX LAN Gaming PC Case
> 
> Gonna water cool it with a nice 240mm rad up top, to start with the Eisberg 240 CPU AIO Watercooler from Alphacool with 2 1150rpm Vaders on and I'll eventually include the GPU in the loop and some nicer fittings! Maybe a thicker RAD if it will fit.
> 
> The rig will also have OC'd G3258, for now a 7970 but the 290x will be going in there when I can afford a new GPU for the main rig (and when they are released!) all on a ASUS Z97 Plus itx board.
> 
> How does this sound to everyone?


Good luck!

You've watercooled before, yes?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Looks like the neon green Raidmax Element is $25 AR. Basically a Xigmatek Eris clone. I think it's the smallest case with a 5.25 bay and top mount 240mm support.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156313


----------



## smithydan

How thick a rad with fans can those cases above hold? Shakroon, Raidmax, Xigmatek etc?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> How thick a rad with fans can those cases above hold? Shakroon, Raidmax, Xigmatek etc?


I'd like to know my self.Not listed I don't think. If you remove the ODD bay there won't be any obstructions.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'd like to know my self.Not listed I don't think. If you remove the ODD bay there won't be any obstructions.


Probably. I think it is rivets so nothing drilling can't fix.

In the video it doesn't seem like it could hold more that the typcial slim 240 rad.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> You've watercooled before, yes?


Erm... wel no but we'll just see how it goes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> How thick a rad with fans can those cases above hold? Shakroon, Raidmax, Xigmatek etc?


I'll report back on the sharkoon case when I have the £££ to purchase it!


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Update on my nes pc

Not as beastly as most pc's here but this is what i can pack in to this 4 liter rig.

So far I have my 4670k OCed to 4.2 with temps no higher than 80c (gaming temps stay about 65c)

Gtx 750ti OCed to 1300mhz boost clock while keeping temps under the 70c mark ( tested with valley going for 30min straight)

I might delid after my new cooler gets here see if i can push the cpu more,right now at 4.2 I am at 1.09v.

This is all with keeping the system pretty silent ,all i can hear is a faint whoosh from the fans( only when my games are silent)

Me playing some transistor last night
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20150310_200916_zpsopskhv1i.jpg.html


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Update on my nes pc
> 
> Not as beastly as most pc's here but this is what i can pack in to this 4 liter rig.
> 
> So far I have my 4670k OCed to 4.2 with temps no higher than 80c (gaming temps stay about 65c)
> 
> Gtx 750ti OCed to 1300mhz boost clock while keeping temps under the 70c mark ( tested with valley going for 30min straight)
> 
> I might delid after my new cooler gets here see if i can push the cpu more,right now at 4.2 I am at 1.09v.
> 
> This is all with keeping the system pretty silent ,all i can hear is a faint whoosh from the fans( only when my games are silent)
> 
> Me playing some transistor last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/nes pc/IMG_20150310_200916_zpsopskhv1i.jpg.html


Dayum, very nice. Good to know that the NES PC is finished!


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Dayum, very nice. Good to know that the NES PC is finished!


Thanks

All most finished .

Still have paint and other cosmetic stuff but at least I know all my hard work will pay off now.

Its been realy tough going in to this project. because any nes pcs that i seen trying to use a gpu, once they got everthing inside that case the thread just ended( i think they could not power the system or more than likely heat and they gave up) or the ones that did finish, looked like swiss cheese and had an external psu with all the wires feed outside the case. So what I am saying there was nothing to go by that I could find.

Sorry for the little rant there, I'm just glad it is going to work


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Erm... wel no but we'll just see how it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report back on the sharkoon case when I have the £££ to purchase it!


LOL nice. I just finished my first build ever and I went with hardlines. Let me know if you have any questions!

I'm going to stop building for a good 5 years, but I want to participate/help troubleshoot!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Update on my nes pc
> 
> *Not as beastly as most pc's* here but this is what i can pack in to this 4 liter rig.
> 
> So far I have my 4670k OCed to 4.2 with temps no higher than 80c (gaming temps stay about 65c)
> 
> Gtx 750ti OCed to 1300mhz boost clock while keeping temps under the 70c mark ( tested with valley going for 30min straight)


Blah blah blah, who cares about other people?







You fit a dedicated GPU and you have a quad-core CPU in that thing, AND it's all overclocked!







These builds take skill. Anybody can slap a few Titans and a 5960X in a CaseLabs whatchamacallit, but far fewer can mod a 4L case to house a competent gaming system, much less overclock it that much. Excellent work all around, good sir!


----------



## Fruergaard

Wanted to share my build. Hope it is small enough to join









Made in 6mm plywood, and a 6mm acrylic front.
The plywood is glued together while the front is installed with Parvum systems modding cubes.
But here some pictures




















Here with a GTX 970 and the acrylic front installed:



Not sure which would look best, the black from MSI or "Titan" cooler from Nvidia in SLI.
Perhaps with red or white logo instead of the green.

I took a lot of the AX850s cable in order to make it look good and have a proper airflow








And the Noctua fans just fits perfectly with the plywood








The case is a little under 15 liters, fits mATX, SLI and ATX PSU up to 160mm long.
And 4 SSDs can be installed.


----------



## catbuster

Nice case, can u post pictures of whole case?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Wanted to share my build. Hope it is small enough to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in 6mm plywood, and a 6mm acrylic front.
> The plywood is glued together while the front is installed with Parvum systems modding cubes.
> But here some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with a GTX 970 and the acrylic front installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which would look best, the black from MSI or "Titan" cooler from Nvidia in SLI.
> Perhaps with red or white logo instead of the green.
> 
> I took a lot of the AX850s cable in order to make it look good and have a proper airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Noctua fans just fits perfectly with the plywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is a little under 15 liters, fits mATX, SLI and ATX PSU up to 160mm long.
> And 4 SSDs can be installed.


Yeh it looks great! Post more pics!


----------



## iFreilicht

I love the power and reset buttons on that thing, the wooden ring makes them look so damn good! Amazing build in every way.


----------



## smithydan

That is a nice build and the Noctuas really look at home.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Nice case, can u post pictures of whole case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Yeh it looks great! Post more pics!


When I get home again, I will take some more pictures








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I love the power and reset buttons on that thing, the wooden ring makes them look so damn good! Amazing build in every way.


Thanks, I thought about it the very last second before the laser began cutting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> That is a nice build and the Noctuas really look at home.


Thanks, they fall just right in.


----------



## fleetfeather

What a strange product.... The review does not show what the cables look like, yet claims the unit supports two molex cables (potentially allowing a GPU to be powered through molex to 8-pin adapters that you often see included with graphics cards). Ripple looks reasonable too; ~50mv @ 100% load





http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5943/seasonic-tfx-350w-voeding-review-efficiente-tfx-voeding


----------



## zalbard

I would prefer if they made a platinum SFX-L PSU instead...


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> I would prefer if they made a platinum SFX-L PSU instead...


Ha! Same about to pull the trigger on Silverstones SFX-L Psu for a <15L watercooled rig and it'd be perfect!


----------



## iFreilicht

Well FSP now has a 80+ Platinum 500W FlexATX PSU to offer (40.5*81.5*150mm), so that's quite exciting









It does have a MOQ of 300, though, we're currently discussing the details and options we have for getting our hands on it.

Discussion thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518488/500w-flexatx-psu-found-help-us-gaining-interest
Product page: http://www.fsp-group.com.tw/index.php?do=proinfo&id=2351


----------



## bluedevil

Thinking of going pretty beastly here....

CM Silencio 352 MATX case
Intel i7 5820k
Gigabyte X99 MATX motherboard
4x4gb Crucial DDR4 ram
CM V750 PSU
CM Glacer 240l

Now I have to decide if 1 970 watercooled is enough. 1 980 watercooled would do the trick, but 2 970s watercooled would be killer.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What a strange product.... The review does not show what the cables look like, yet claims the unit supports two molex cables (potentially allowing a GPU to be powered through molex to 8-pin adapters that you often see included with graphics cards). Ripple looks reasonable too; ~50mv @ 100% load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5943/seasonic-tfx-350w-voeding-review-efficiente-tfx-voeding


Jonnyguru has a better review http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=417


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Jonnyguru has a better review http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=417


thanks! didn't even think to check the usual places for such a review.

ALL BLACK CABLES!


----------



## timerwin63

So, uh, out of curiosity, has anyone else seen ASRock's newest 2011 motherboard? If not, let me share it with you:


And now that everyone's had a chance to cry their tears of joy, here's the Facebook link so you know I'm not messing with all of you.

And yeah, it's a weird cooler mount, which kinda limits it to serve gear, but some adapters and/or custom blocks for us watercooling folk could fix that. And even if it doesn't, it's a step in the right direction.

Edit: Swapped picture with a much higher res one from Tom's.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, uh, out of curiosity, has anyone else seen ASRock's newest 2011 motherboard? If not, let me share it with you:
> 
> And now that everyone's had a chance to cry their tears of joy, here's the Facebook link so you know I'm not messing with all of you.
> 
> And yeah, it's a weird cooler mount, which kinda limits it to serve gear, but some adapters and/or custom blocks for us watercooling folk could fix that. And even if it doesn't, it's a step in the right direction.


Yeah seen it







few people round here very excited haha 18 core xeon, 32Gb DDR4, Titan X. Mean little machine! Just dat cooler to deal with. Im sure someone will do something, maybe a naked die kit would work removing the socket?. I wonder if it can cool the top xeon? 145w from memory?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah seen it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few people round here very excited haha 18 core xeon, 32Gb DDR4, Titan X. Mean little machine! Just dat cooler to deal with. Im sure someone will do something, maybe a naked die kit would work removing the socket?. I wonder if it can cool the top xeon? 145w from memory?


EK has a mounting bracket for their Supremacy blocks for the "2011 Narrow" mount link

Also, after some measurement comparisons, the AM2-AM3+ socket (941, I believe?) mounting holes are only 8mm closer on the short side and 2mm closer on the long side. This, in effect, means you could ghetto rig _some_ mounting options with a mill if worst came to worst. This really does seem like a board that only watercoolers will be able to take full advantage of, though.


----------



## ladcrooks

M1 wolf


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Wanted to share my build. Hope it is small enough to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in 6mm plywood, and a 6mm acrylic front.
> The plywood is glued together while the front is installed with Parvum systems modding cubes.
> But here some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with a GTX 970 and the acrylic front installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which would look best, the black from MSI or "Titan" cooler from Nvidia in SLI.
> Perhaps with red or white logo instead of the green.
> 
> I took a lot of the AX850s cable in order to make it look good and have a proper airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Noctua fans just fits perfectly with the plywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is a little under 15 liters, fits mATX, SLI and ATX PSU up to 160mm long.
> And 4 SSDs can be installed.


Wow, great job!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Also, after some measurement comparisons, the AM2-AM3+ socket (941, I believe?) mounting holes are only 8mm closer on the short side and 2mm closer on the long side. This, in effect, means you could ghetto rig _some_ mounting options with a mill if worst came to worst. This really does seem like a board that only watercoolers will be able to take full advantage of, though.


>$5000 CPU
>held in with zip ties


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, uh, out of curiosity, has anyone else seen ASRock's newest 2011 motherboard? If not, let me share it with you:
> 
> 
> And now that everyone's had a chance to cry their tears of joy, here's the Facebook link so you know I'm not messing with all of you.
> 
> And yeah, it's a weird cooler mount, which kinda limits it to serve gear, but some adapters and/or custom blocks for us watercooling folk could fix that. And even if it doesn't, it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> Edit: Swapped picture with a much higher res one from Tom's.


Yes I think this along a 5930k and a Titan X will fit nicely in a N1 for casual gaming @ 4k


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> >$5000 CPU
> >held in with zip ties


God no, I was recommending machine work on AMD hold downs for waterblocks. Wouldn't dream of using zip ties.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> >$5000 CPU
> >held in with zip ties


Well duh. If duct tape can be used on multi-million dollar jetliners, then I think zip ties are fine for a multi-thousand dollar processor.


----------



## 4RTEX

If others go that route, we will see corsair to be the first to adapt their aios to this board. If not I will make a suitable adapter


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Wanted to share my build. Hope it is small enough to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in 6mm plywood, and a 6mm acrylic front.
> The plywood is glued together while the front is installed with Parvum systems modding cubes.
> But here some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with a GTX 970 and the acrylic front installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which would look best, the black from MSI or "Titan" cooler from Nvidia in SLI.
> Perhaps with red or white logo instead of the green.
> 
> I took a lot of the AX850s cable in order to make it look good and have a proper airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Noctua fans just fits perfectly with the plywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is a little under 15 liters, fits mATX, SLI and ATX PSU up to 160mm long.
> And 4 SSDs can be installed.


Like it - wood is so versatile and was thinking of building my own Lian Li desk









*And the Noctua fans just fits perfectly with the plywood* - I agree good match


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The CM Elite 120 is now $30 AR on Newegg. Good deal for those who need a little more room than the SG13.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119261

I've built in it before, it's a good case for WC once you drill out the rivets for the HDD cage.


----------



## svedrum

Hi guys, how do you make that decision? ))))
do not judge strictly. this is my first build. Photos are not professionally
*Build:*
*case:* silverstone sugo sg08 with 600w psu 80plus bronze
*motherboard:* asus maximus VI impact
*CPU:* intel i7-4770k
*GPU:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690
*memory:* 16gb g.skill sniper series ddr3 2400
*ssd:* Transcend MTS600 256GB M.2 SATAIII MLC
*Water cooling main components:*
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 280 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - D5 Pump
*CPU waterblock:* EK Supremacy EVO Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block
*GPU waterblock:* Koolance VID-NX690 Water Block
*Fittings:* bitspower (+ EK on cpu)
*Fans:* Akasa 140mm x 25mm VIPER PWM Fan w/ Hydro Dynamic Bearings (AK-FN063)
Cougar 140mm x 25mm Vortex Hydro Dynamic Bearing Fan - Orange (CFV14H) (my opinion is the best fan)
*Tubing:* PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Clear (PFLEXA-12)
*coolant:* EK Waterblocks EK-Ekoolant Blood RED

work is almost completed.
left to do braided wire.
change the tubing on the gpu
paint case


----------



## THEStorm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*
> 
> Hi guys, how do you make that decision? ))))
> do not judge strictly. this is my first build. Photos are not professionally
> *Build:*
> *case:* silverstone sugo sg08 with 600w psu 80plus bronze
> *motherboard:* asus maximus VI impact
> *CPU:* intel i7-4770k
> *GPU:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690
> *memory:* 16gb g.skill sniper series ddr3 2400
> *ssd:* Transcend MTS600 256GB M.2 SATAIII MLC
> *Water cooling main components:*
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 280 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - D5 Pump
> *CPU waterblock:* EK Supremacy EVO Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block
> *GPU waterblock:* Koolance VID-NX690 Water Block
> *Fittings:* bitspower (+ EK on cpu)
> *Fans:* Akasa 140mm x 25mm VIPER PWM Fan w/ Hydro Dynamic Bearings (AK-FN063)
> Cougar 140mm x 25mm Vortex Hydro Dynamic Bearing Fan - Orange (CFV14H) (my opinion is the best fan)
> *Tubing:* PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Clear (PFLEXA-12)
> *coolant:* EK Waterblocks EK-Ekoolant Blood RED
> 
> work is almost completed.
> left to do braided wire.
> change the tubing on the gpu
> paint case





That's pretty awesome, good job!


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> That's pretty awesome, good job!


Spolier your damn photos!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> That's pretty awesome, good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spolier your damn photos!
Click to expand...

Especially for one line responses.


----------



## longroadtrip

Not the smallest of cases...but I do like it







Still have a new cpu cooler on order, but this is how it sits...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> That's pretty awesome, good job!


Wrap SPOILER tags around quoted photos.


----------



## 4RTEX

It's nice that inwin


----------



## marchettiOC

My beastly watercooled rig, and no is not a Prodigy!

Mobo: AsRock z97 ITX-ac
Cpu: Intel i5 4690k
RAM: 8gb G-Skill sniper series 1866
VGA: MSI GTX 970 OC
PSU: XFX XTR 550w Gold full modular
Drive: OCZ 250 SSD
Case: Xigmatek Aquila white
Fans: Enermax 180, Corsair AF120 Blue LED (x2) y un coolermaster sickleflow blue LED
Fan controller: Phantek's PWM fan splitter
Lights: NZXT LED sleeved cable White

Watercooling

Pump: Swiftech MCP655 variable speed
RAD1: Swiftech QP 240mm
RAD2: Magicool 180mm
Res: Phobya balancer 150
CPU Blk: Swiftech XT
VGA blk: EK TF5
Fittings: variados 1/2"
Tube: Primochill LRT UV blue
Dye: Primochill UV blue


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> My beastly watercooled rig, and no is not a Prodigy!
> 
> Case: Xigmatek Aquila white


Oooh you don't see those around much. How was it?


----------



## timerwin63

Isn't the Aquila an mATX case?

Edit: Yes it is. That being said, your build looks awesome.

Also, speaking of Xigmatek mATX cases, I didn't know about this one. Looks like it has some decent WC support, too.


----------



## marchettiOC

it was fun, first custom loop actually.

the fact tht this cases are not so popular was the deciding factor for picking one up for the build. the case is pretty spacious once you remove all the harddrive cage and 5.25 mount, and i prefer the look of the handles + slanted stance.

still in progress, besides adding smoke acrylik windows i am also working on a new front grille that i havent finished yet.


----------



## marchettiOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Isn't the Aquila an mATX case?


is Matx and ITX as well, 4 slots!!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Isn't the Aquila an mATX case?


Yes it is, and it is a BIG one as well!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yes it is, and it is a BIG one as well!


My exact thoughts. That case is not spatially efficient in any stretch of the imagination. It is humongous for what it holds. The build does look nice, though, but it's not really at home in the SFF subforum.


----------



## She loved E

Man the more 901s I see the more I like them.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That Aquila is large man. Looks smaller on the website


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Man the more 901s I see the more I like them.


It's not exactly small for an ITX-size, but form over function in this case, eh? Been showing off my baby here and there :3




Exhibit A: the best way to game on a Macbook.


----------



## Dortheleus

Has anyone see this little thing?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.841557855912054.1073741979.162236020510911&type=1


----------



## marchettiOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> My exact thoughts. That case is not spatially efficient in any stretch of the imagination. It is humongous for what it holds. The build does look nice, though, but it's not really at home in the SFF subforum.


that sir is your own personal opinion since you did not provide any arguments to support your statements. the actual steel case is the same size as the prodigy pretty much, the difference is that the prodigy has the mobo centered and this one os all against one side.

it holds a full custom loop, can hold sli/xfire configs plus 2 ssd's plus 2 hdd's in its stock configuration when paired with an Matx board..

thank you on the build comments anyhow and i do agree that it is not technically a SFF, but it is beastly and it is ITX.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> that sir is your own personal opinion since you did not provide any arguments to support your statements


I didn't realise OCN was a scientific journal. "Too big" is indeed subjective, as is _this entire thread_.


----------



## marchettiOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I didn't realise OCN was a scientific journal. "Too big" is indeed subjective, as is _this entire thread_.


I was actually making reference to his efficiency comment. There is nothing scientific about it


----------



## iFreilicht

The concept is nice, and I believe the whole system stays pretty quiet with those two large fans and nothing more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> that sir is your own personal opinion since you did not provide any arguments to support your statements. the actual steel case is the same size as the prodigy pretty much, the difference is that the prodigy has the mobo centered and this one os all against one side.
> 
> it holds a full custom loop, can hold sli/xfire configs plus 2 ssd's plus 2 hdd's in its stock configuration when paired with an Matx board..
> 
> thank you on the build comments anyhow and i do agree that it is not technically a SFF, but it is beastly and it is ITX.


I first wanted to disagree with you there, but I just now realised that the prodigy isn't 26L (that's just the internal volume!), but 36L large. What the hell, bitfenix?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> It's not exactly small for an ITX-size, but form over function in this case, eh? Been showing off my baby here and there :3


That GPU sag is scarring the absolute piss out of me. Please fix it for my OCS's sake? Other than that it is a very nice clean build.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> That GPU sag is scarring the absolute piss out of me. Please fix it for my OCS's sake? Other than that it is a very nice clean build.


Haha fixed it already!







Thanks for your concern. I tucked the wires under the end to prop it up a little


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> The concept is nice, and I believe the whole system stays pretty quiet with those two large fans and nothing more.
> I first wanted to disagree with you there, but I just now realised that the prodigy isn't 26L (that's just the internal volume!), but 36L large. What the hell, bitfenix?


Re-cycle. Re-use. It's just an efficient use of space. Manufacturing space.









The problem is in the definition. Like modern club music, we need more sub-genres. Here's my suggested (mini-parody) list:

Over 60L = bATX - Bloated ATX, which is nature's way of saying: "you have too much stuff - use the extras to build a 2nd system and sell it."

46L - 59L = rATX - R5 ATX. just get the R5, it's quiet, cools well and has enough empty space leftover to fill your thoughts.

26L - 36L = mATX - Manageable ATX - Neither too big, nor too small, yet still not the right size.

19-25L = mmITX - Mostly Micro ITX - Just the right size to stuff enough stuff to kill airflow.

12-18L = mITX - Minified ITX - Small enough to sit on a bookshelf, big enough to scratch knuckles.

8-12L = nITX - Nano ITX - The future of desktop jewelry computing - like a smartwatch, but can actually perform useful tasks.

2-4L = fITX - Fashion Statement ITX - What happens when watchmakers and jewelers get the SFF build bug.

0-2L = iITX - Imaginary ITX - No space, no problem. Just imagine it in 4D!


----------



## saxovtsmike

I guess my 66l, 5slot InWin 8.O.S.S Cube won´t be allowed in here even if it only uses a matx mainboard ?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If it qualifies for beastly (stuffed to the brim even though its huge) you could get away with it.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> If it qualifies for beastly (stuffed to the brim even though its huge) you could get away with it.


Does dust, cat hair, elastic hairbands barely suspending too many hard drives and an abnormal number of fans count? If so, then the mATX in my well-stuffed 690 may qualify. ;-)

It is getting replaced this year with a proper mmITX unit. Maybe I'll apply then. Best to keep the dust handy tho.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> If it qualifies for beastly (stuffed to the brim even though its huge) you could get away with it.


Stuffed, well the plan would invole to move the hardware (470k,680sli) from my Arc Mini into it, but with a complete internal loop (2x360 + 240)


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> The concept is nice, and I believe the whole system stays pretty quiet with those two large fans and nothing more.
> I first wanted to disagree with you there, but I just now realised that the prodigy isn't 26L (that's just the internal volume!), but 36L large. What the hell, bitfenix?


The Prodigy is a bit of a fashion statement with those handlebars. Phenom and Colossus have the same internals without things sticking out to increase volume.

The Phenom is ultimately the more practical package than the Colossus being able to conceal 2x 120mm fans inside the top panel. Both have same external dimensions. The mATX version is the same size externally as the mITX, at 30.9L. And here's what you can do with one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1529935/build-log-powder-keg

To my fellow sailors, get rid of your reservoirs and don't use more radiators and fans than you need. That seems to save more space than anything when doing custom watercooling.


----------



## fleetfeather

The 140mm Radiator'd, SG13 is coming soon(TM)


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> I guess my 66l, 5slot InWin 8.O.S.S Cube won´t be allowed in here even if it only uses a matx mainboard ?


5 slots don't count. Sorry.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The size debate always flares up every once in a while. As nobody likes being explicitly excluded just because of their case (that's case-ist!) I've tried to instead define a more heuristic approach to what this thread should focus on. I've gone through this in depth many times before, so I won't bore anyone with the full spiel.

We all have different ideas of what an actual SFF build should be. Some think "smaller than CaseLabs" is sufficiently SFF. Others are disgusted with anything bigger than a NUC. Personally, I'm a big fan of the "shoebox" mITX/mDTX layout. The SG05, Elite 130, Xigmatek Eris, etc. are my cup of tea. But others have their own preference, and that's fine.

I find beauty in the "removal of wasted space". Of course, it isn't practical to actually take space out of a case, the end result is choosing a case and giving proper utility to every bit of volume in it. This aesthetic isn't confined to physically small cases, but they tend to employ it more out of necessity.

To me, any densely-populated, carefully laid out build is beautiful. Concomitantly, having a small case with an otherwise generic assembly of parts, with wide open areas does little to stroke this fascination of mine. But that shouldn't be the overpowering focus of the thread. Many here build SFF for necessity, having a small desk or wanting to stash the PC in a tight spot. I care more about the hyper-efficient space utilization.

Here's two examples that I found, an M1 and an SG05. Both cases tend to make for great space-efficient builds. But please, don't let my personal preference be a denouncement of other SFF builds.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 5 slots don't count. Sorry.


So my big beautiful 350D doesnt count?


----------



## bluedevil

So my new four slot CM Silencio 352 is good? Love the case...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Does dust, cat hair, elastic hairbands barely suspending too many hard drives and an abnormal number of fans count? If so, then the mATX in my well-stuffed 690 may qualify. ;-)
> 
> It is getting replaced this year with a proper mmITX unit. Maybe I'll apply then. Best to keep the dust handy tho.


bunch of fans does not count,unless accompanied by bunch of rads and pumps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Stuffed, well the plan would invole to move the hardware (470k,680sli) from my Arc Mini into it, but with a complete internal loop (2x360 + 240)


5 Slots makes it too big sorry. But hey it's a challenge to downsize


----------



## cssorkinman

First SFF build for me, just purchased this case : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108457

Any thoughts from the experts here on the IN WIN 901?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> First SFF build for me, just purchased this case : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108457
> 
> Any thoughts from the experts here on the IN WIN 901?


Great choice, such a beautiful case. I haven't bitten on one yet but it's one of those cases that sits in my Newegg cart forever.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 5 slots don't count. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> So my big beautiful 350D doesnt count?
Click to expand...

It's bigger than my 7 slot Antec Sonata proto.


----------



## Janac

Hey guys, I am looking for one thread about scratch build projects, not sure if only about small cases, but if anyone knows it please let me know.

Tnx!


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> bunch of fans does not count,unless accompanied by bunch of rads and pumps.
> 5 Slots makes it too big sorry. But hey it's a challenge to downsize


Had that challenge allready, Prodigy and V351 both watercooled, the latter with external radiators.
At the moment I´m running an Arc mini (4 useable slots, one 90° rotated) which was intern (360+240) mixed (240+mora2) and now only Mora2


----------



## Allanitomwesh

For those wanting to build in a prodigy the Phenom M is the smallest in that family of cases,having the same footprint as the phenom but 5 slot mATX


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> For those wanting to build in a prodigy the Phenom M is the smallest in that family of cases,having the same footprint as the phenom but 5 slot mATX


I know it's been talked about and beaten to death, I feel like this is worth saying something about.

I agree with the 5-slot argument, this particular situation confuses me. Wouldn't it be more accurate to put a volumetric choke on cases allowed into this thread? I mean, the Phenom, Prodigy, and their mITX variants are _literally_ the same cases, with different internal layouts, yet the mATX ones aren't allowed in because of a 5-slot design.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> For those wanting to build in a prodigy the Phenom M is the smallest in that family of cases,having the same footprint as the phenom but 5 slot mATX
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's been talked about and beaten to death, I feel like this is worth saying something about.
> 
> I agree with the 5-slot argument, this particular situation confuses me. Wouldn't it be more accurate to put a volumetric choke on cases allowed into this thread? I mean, the Phenom, Prodigy, and their mITX variants are _literally_ the same cases, with different internal layouts, yet the mATX ones aren't allowed in because of a 5-slot design.
Click to expand...

OP Seriously needs to have set criteria, this would eliminate confusion altogether.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> OP Seriously needs to have set criteria, this would eliminate confusion altogether.


OP does, and it's 5 slots. I'm just restating the criticism that 5 slots might not be the best metric, and since people keep talking about volume, that might be a better choice.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> OP Seriously needs to have set criteria, this would eliminate confusion altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> OP does, and it's 5 slots. I'm just restating the criticism that 5 slots might not be the best metric, and since people keep talking about volume, that might be a better choice.
Click to expand...

I don't see that restriction on the original post.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I don't see that restriction on the original post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and no cases with more than 4 expansion slots regardless of the board inside.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I don't see that restriction on the original post.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> In general, a beastly system needs to have discrete graphics and a quad core processor. Watercooling, custom cases, or in-depth case mods all help as well. Micro-Atx or smaller boards, and no cases with more than 4 expansion slots regardless of the board inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then why isn't a 4 slot caselabs allowed?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Then why isn't a 4 slot caselabs allowed?


All I know is that you said you didn't see the rule and I linked it. I'm not in charge of who gets let in and who isn't


----------



## Kourin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I agree with the 5-slot argument, this particular situation confuses me. Wouldn't it be more accurate to put a volumetric choke on cases allowed into this thread? I mean, the Phenom, Prodigy, and their mITX variants are _literally_ the same cases, with different internal layouts, yet the mATX ones aren't allowed in because of a 5-slot design.


Personally, I just like looking at pictures of small but beastly computers. I think the 5-slot rule is silly (and it isn't really enforced anyways) if it hinders people from coming in here and posting about their computers. My computer case is a Rosewill Line-M packed to the brim with several custom fans, a 6 core processor overclocked over 1 GHz above stock, an overclocked graphics card, and it has smaller external AND internal volume than a Bitfenix Prodigy. But it has 5 slots...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Wait a sec... The Prodigy M has 5 slots, but it is externally the _exact same case_ as the mITX Prodigy! Only one of these is officially allowed.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Wait a sec... The Prodigy M has 5 slots, but it is externally the _exact same case_ as the mITX Prodigy! Only one of these is officially allowed.


That's what I'm saying! Doesn't make a ton of sense.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Wait a sec... The Prodigy M has 5 slots, but it is externally the _exact same case_ as the mITX Prodigy! Only one of these is officially allowed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> That's what I'm saying! Doesn't make a ton of sense.


Welcome to arbitrary bureaucratic rules smushed inside an enthusiast forum. We could write a book: 'The Hitchhikers Guide to SFF Clubs' - Not the catchiest title, but just wait for the Vogon poetry part.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> That's what I'm saying! Doesn't make a ton of sense.


Derp, I missed that.







I dunno, the SFF/uSFF club already exists for small systems. I don't consider mine small by any means (though it is 33% smaller than my old mid-tower), but I don't think anybody will argue it isn't mATX.


----------



## Elyminator

I mean i have a 350 d that is coming up on comp[letely stuffed full of crap but because it has one extra slot and is less than half an inch taller than it should be it doesn't qualify


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Welcome to arbitrary bureaucratic rules smushed inside an enthusiast forum. We could write a book: 'The Hitchhikers Guide to SFF Clubs' - Not the catchiest title, but just wait for the Vogon poetry part.


----------



## WiSK

Ten years ago when all enthusiast cases were 60 litres, then 30-40 litre mATX cases were considered "small". It seemed to be a challenge to put something "beastly" into a smaller enclosure.

Nowadays you can easily put a i7 and 980 into affordable and well designed 20 litre case. Even this is not really any kind of engineering challenge. Nor does it need any effort on the system builder in terms of customisation.

So relatively speaking, over time, the goalposts have moved.

I've personally got a 980 and 3x120 rads in a 15 litre case, so that's what I feel to be valid SFF. But @QinX has a 970 and 2x80 rads in a *three* litre case and he might be laughing at my oversized monstrosity.

So everything is relative. I'm just saying don't be surprised when people comment that a 350D or S3 or Prodigy variant seems big to them. There is always going to be someone with a smaller or more beastly rig.


----------



## fleetfeather

350D is too big.
Prodigy-esque is too big.

I owned a custom looped 350D (280 + 240 + 120), and own a prodigy-esque case (supports 280 and 140). They are too big for this Club.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Can we cool down a bit on the semantic bickering? The 5-slot thing was originally a response to someone arguing with me that ATX cases were allowed as long as they had a mATX board in them. Saying no cases with more than 4 slots was a easy way to shut them up. SFF boards in ATX cases do defeat the whole purpose, so I'm firm in that regard.

I've always said this thread should self-moderate. It's not like I can delete posts and ban people if they have a build that's too large for our tastes (however we decide that criteria)

I hate excluding anyone, but do try to keep in mind the "spirit of the thread." There are many, _many_ places to showcase builds of all shapes and sizes. Unless you have something that really clicks with the ethos of this thread, _this thread might not be for you_. This says nothing for the quality, or skill that went into it, just that it's not what we are focusing on. I always feel terrible when someone angrily PMs me after getting run out of this thread, but do realize that OCN is a _big_ place, with lots of sub-communities that your roomy case might have more in common with. With just about any PC here, there's going to be at least a half-dozen threads/clubs/communities that would love to see it. This thread might not be one of them.

Since everyone loves to quote me, and treat what I say like commandments, here's a list of points making it clear:

I'm not going to define a list of acceptable cases, or volume/size criteria. This just creates more drama and bickering.
Content here is posted by the community. I do not have control over what happens, I'm just a poster like all of you.
Users need to recognize that we all have specific tastes, and not everything will line up with what we want to see.
No one person here decides what belongs and does not belong. Not even me. We do that together as a community.
Posters should be mindful of the SFF passion we all share. It's very possible your build may not click with us. Don't get offended.
If you don't like something, it can be safely ignored. If you're going to say something, perhaps refer them to a more fitting club.
Toxic comments, or calling anyone out gets referred to the mods. Healthy and passionate discussion is always welcome.
Now, for a handful of "technical suggestions"

The club has evolved into a primarily Mini-ITX focus. Consider mITX boards in mITX cases the standard of what we look for.
We exist to demonstrate legitimate high-end gaming hardware can fit in small spaces. This is not the place for your low-power HTPC or Raspberry Pi.
If you're going to post a Micro-ATX board, it needs to have two or more video cards. Period. If you have just one GPU on mATX, this is not your thread.
Any "borderline" large cases had better be special. Full watercooling, a scratch built case, clever use of PCIe risers etc. is to be expected.
I love how passionate we all are. I really do. It makes this thread with thousands of posts feel like a tight-knit community. (and indeed we are). Best I can tell, this is the most popular thread in the entire "Specialty Builds" section by a long shot. We have come a long way in these 6 years. You, the community, have made it what it is. That's not to be taken lightly. Let's keep it up!

-Dyson


----------



## fleetfeather

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Can we cool down a bit on the semantic bickering? The 5-slot thing was originally a response to someone arguing with me that ATX cases were allowed as long as they had a mATX board in them. Saying no cases with more than 4 slots was a easy way to shut them up. SFF boards in ATX cases do defeat the whole purpose, so I'm firm in that regard.
> 
> I've always said this thread should self-moderate. It's not like I can delete posts and ban people if they have a build that's too large for our tastes (however we decide that criteria)
> 
> I hate excluding anyone, but do try to keep in mind the "spirit of the thread." There are many, _many_ places to showcase builds of all shapes and sizes. Unless you have something that really clicks with the ethos of this thread, _this thread might not be for you_. This says nothing for the quality, or skill that went into it, just that it's not what we are focusing on. I always feel terrible when someone angrily PMs me after getting run out of this thread, but do realize that OCN is a _big_ place, with lots of sub-communities that your roomy case might have more in common with. With just about any PC here, there's going to be at least a half-dozen threads/clubs/communities that would love to see it. This thread might not be one of them.
> 
> Since everyone loves to quote me, and treat what I say like commandments, here's a list of points making it clear:
> 
> I'm not going to define a list of acceptable cases, or volume/size criteria. This just creates more drama and bickering.
> Content here is posted by the community. I do not have control over what happens, I'm just a poster like all of you.
> Users need to recognize that we all have specific tastes, and not everything will line up with what we want to see.
> No one person here decides what belongs and does not belong. Not even me. We do that together as a community.
> Posters should be mindful of the SFF passion we all share. It's very possible your build may not click with us. Don't get offended.
> If you don't like something, it can be safely ignored. If you're going to say something, perhaps refer them to a more fitting club.
> Toxic comments, or calling anyone out gets referred to the mods. Healthy and passionate discussion is always welcome.
> Now, for a handful of "technical suggestions"
> 
> The club has evolved into a primarily Mini-ITX focus. Consider mITX boards in mITX cases the standard of what we look for.
> We exist to demonstrate legitimate high-end gaming hardware can fit in small spaces. This is not the place for your low-power HTPC or Raspberry Pi.
> If you're going to post a Micro-ATX board, it needs to have two or more video cards. Period. If you have just one GPU on mATX, this is not your thread.
> Any "borderline" large cases had better be special. Full watercooling, a scratch built case, clever use of PCIe risers etc. is to be expected.
> I love how passionate we all are. I really do. It makes this thread with thousands of posts feel like a tight-knit community. (and indeed we are). Best I can tell, this is the most popular thread in the entire "Specialty Builds" section by a long shot. We have come a long way in these 6 years. You, the community, have made it what it is. That's not to be taken lightly. Let's keep it up!
> 
> -Dyson






To be a self-moderated thread/Club, some semantic discussion will always have to occur







I don't think anyone is getting their jimmies rustled over this discussion (or at least I hope).

Totally agree re: feeling good about your build / showcasing your build; there are plenty of places around here to show stuff off. You could do a retrospective build log, enter into MoTM, post in the watercooling club, watercooling manufacturers club, fan manufacturers club, graphics card owners club, and so on.

Honestly, if you post in the community _expecting_ love and support for your creation, you're going to have a rough time regardless (_I do have a few examples in mind_, haha). But specifically in this club, if you come here with a large case, you run the very real risk of not getting much support. Not to suggest everyone hates the rig you've built, but more-so wondering why you'd approach this particular user group for opinions on it.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To be a self-moderated thread/Club, some semantic discussion will always have to occur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is getting their jimmies rustled over this discussion (or at least I hope).
> 
> Totally agree re: feeling good about your build / showcasing your build; there are plenty of places around here to show stuff off. You could do a retrospective build log, enter into MoTM, post in the watercooling club, watercooling manufacturers club, fan manufacturers club, graphics card owners club, and so on.
> 
> Honestly, if you post in the community _expecting_ love and support for your creation, you're going to have a rough time regardless (_I do have a few examples in mind_, haha). But specifically in this club, if you come here with a large case, you run the very real risk of not getting much support. Not to suggest everyone hates the rig you've built, but more-so wondering why you'd approach this particular user group for opinions on it.


I have no problem discussing what is and isn't SFF as long as we leave individuals' submissions out of it. More than a few times, we've run someone off and they've PMed me because their feeling were hurt. I just want to avoid that. It's impolite and un-OCN. At the same time, it's important not to dilute the SFF essence of the thread. It's a difficult balance of sticking to what makes this thread special and being inclusive, something I've struggled with for quite some time now.


----------



## catbuster

Oh this drama all over again







i dont even remember how many times it happened









and yes i know we all have diffrent tastes and understanding of what SFF is, for me anything above 20L is not SFF but its just me and i like this thread


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'd say the 350D/Arc Mini are pretty much ATX. Small ATX towers are,well,smaller. Caselabs are just a no. Their ITX is pretty much ATX in volume







Anything smaller than 350D is fine by me. I pointed out the Phenom M coz the ITX one is welcome and it isn't solely on the argument of slots. Glad OP has cleared up what he meant. If you want to prove your rig is SFF there's a club for that with a 20L ceiling.


----------



## deme

Here is my little 380T


----------



## bluedevil

So what does anyone think of my Punisher setup WC'd with a CM Glacer 240L, 120mm Rad with a EK block on my 970?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Did you just call a 380T little








Nice build though very neat.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So what does anyone think of my Punisher setup WC'd with a CM Glacer 240L, 120mm Rad with a EK block on my 970?


Go full custom loop







what case u gonna use?


----------



## deme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Did you just call a 380T little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build though very neat.


Compared to my HAF 932, yes, it is quite small







.Compared to the NCase it's huge though.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deme*
> 
> Compared to my HAF 932, yes, it is quite small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Compared to the NCase it's huge though.


U will want to go smaller soon


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Go full custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what case u gonna use?


My new mATX CM Silencio 352. Love this case.

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-tower-silencio-series/silencio352/


----------



## catbuster

The only reason to go matx is x99 with some sli or cfx








why not downsize to mitx if u running 4790k with 1 gpu?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> The only reason to go matx is x99 with some sli or cfx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not downsize to mitx if u running 4790k with 1 gpu?


1. I just built this mATX rig.
2. Just came from a mITX rig.
3. I intend on going SLI later, and I like the better cooling now.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 1. I just built this mATX rig.
> 2. Just came from a mITX rig.
> 3. I intend on going SLI later, and I like the better cooling now.


360 rad space should be enough to cool your setup, i know aio are cheaper, but nothing can beat custom loop.

Pack dat case tight! Good luck


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The Silencio 352 reminds me a lot of my N200. Good case


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> The Silencio 352 reminds me a lot of my N200. Good case


Yep, its the same case internally, just with a silent twist. I love the added noise dampening foam, added dust filters on the PSU and front.


----------



## Fruergaard

So a bit more pictures, as requested:



Spoiler: MORE PICTURES!

















A little difficult to show how the light are on these. They are quite nice














Can't seem to get that red light on the Rampage IV gene to disappear. It would look better without it.






I like the look with the two "Nvidia Titan" coolers on the cards.

And just be clear; Even though the MSI GTX 970 is a reference GTX 980 PCB, that does not mean it has the connector for the light on the cooler. I had to solder a connector on. But it works just fine.

Temperatures for the GFXs after som Crysis gaming was ~79C for GPU1 and ~75C for GPU2.
I could not get a clear core clock from afterburner unless the cards had under clocked them self to 540 mhz?
The fan RPM was ~2200 for GPU1 and ~1800 for GPU2. Which is a bit difference compared to GPU2 was also cooler.

I believe the GPU2 is the "lower" GFX in the case, which is the card where I have installed bought the cooler and therefore applied new thermal paste (Antec formula 7). So that may be the reason. I will later take the cooler of the "whisper quite" GTX 970 edition and apply some new paste. If that doesn't make a change I will try to switch the two GFX around and see if it is the possition in the case that has such a high impact on temperature and fan RPM.

The Noctua S12A below the GFXs was spinning at ~900 rpm.

The cost of the case is around 130 dollars (remember we have some higher taxes here in DK):
Materials: 30 dollars
Laser cutting: 30 dollars
Parvum modding cubes: 25 dollars (shipped)
Fan filters: 15 dollars
Push-bottons and feet: 30 dollars

Overall I'm very happy with the result.
If you want to build it your self, the 2D drawings is uploaded here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gvfatib8gnjq06y/AAAVMfSu81-KovTgAdLkWuCMa?dl=0
Just remember that the files are made for a 6mm material!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> So a bit more pictures, as requested:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little difficult to show how the light are on these. They are quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get that red light on the Rampage IV gene to disappear. It would look better without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look with the two "Nvidia Titan" coolers on the cards.
> 
> And just be clear; Even though the MSI GTX 970 is a reference GTX 980 PCB, that does not mean it has the connector for the light on the cooler. I had to solder a connector on. But it works just fine.
> 
> Temperatures for the GFXs after som Crysis gaming was ~79C for GPU1 and ~75C for GPU2.
> I could not get a clear core clock from afterburner unless the cards had under clocked them self to 540 mhz?
> The fan RPM was ~2200 for GPU1 and ~1800 for GPU2. Which is a bit difference compared to GPU2 was also cooler.
> 
> I believe the GPU2 is the "lower" GFX in the case, which is the card where I have installed bought the cooler and therefore applied new thermal paste (Antec formula 7). So that may be the reason. I will later take the cooler of the "whisper quite" GTX 970 edition and apply some new paste. If that doesn't make a change I will try to switch the two GFX around and see if it is the possition in the case that has such a high impact on temperature and fan RPM.
> 
> The Noctua S12A below the GFXs was spinning at ~900 rpm.
> 
> The cost of the case is around 130 dollars (remember we have some higher taxes here in DK):
> Materials: 30 dollars
> Laser cutting: 30 dollars
> Parvum modding cubes: 25 dollars (shipped)
> Fan filters: 15 dollars
> Push-bottons and feet: 30 dollars
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the result.
> If you want to build it your self, the 2D drawings is uploaded here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gvfatib8gnjq06y/AAAVMfSu81-KovTgAdLkWuCMa?dl=0
> Just remember that the files are made for a 6mm material!


Thanks for the pics! Gorgeous build, you must be proud!


----------



## Rahldrac

Not to be completely "Have you checked if you are plugged in". But at least on my Heroes VII there was an option to turn of the light in the BIOS


----------



## bluedevil

Well I just processed a RMA for refund on my CM Nepton 120XL. Gonna look at the CM Glacer 240L, since its a Swiftech design anyways.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Thanks for the pics! Gorgeous build, you must be proud!


Thanks, I am. But as much as I like this setup, I also have a ITX case idea that I really would like to create and share








Perhaps a teaser?:


Around 11.7 liters








Mainly build for water cooling (but air is possible).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Not to be completely "Have you checked if you are plugged in". But at least on my Heroes VII there was an option to turn of the light in the BIOS


Yeah, I have looked in BIOS, and cant seem to find that option.
I think it's only possible with some newer ROG motherboards :-/


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*


I like the idea, but how will you connect the GPU?
AFAIK you can't bend risers that way.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> I like the idea, but how will you connect the GPU?
> AFAIK you can't bend risers that way.


ribbon cable.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> I like the idea, but how will you connect the GPU?
> AFAIK you can't bend risers that way.


Thanks.

With a flexible PCI-e riser








Not sure where you see the limitation on the bend of the riser in this setup?
It was possible in my Simplicity v1.0


----------



## Jesse36m3

Hey guys. I know these builds require higher end hardware, but I built this for my girlfriend and it is "high end" in her regard. Also her first gaming pc! Enjoy




























HTC_M8_TAPATALK


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> ribbon cable.


That's what I meant by riser. Sorry for the confusion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> With a flexible PCI-e riser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you see the limitation on the bend of the riser in this setup?
> It was possible in my Simplicity v1.0


Sorry, my eyes played a trick on me >.>
I thought the GPU was rotated 90 degree from the PCIE slot -.-


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Sorry, my eyes played a trick on me >.>
> I thought the GPU was rotated 90 degree from the PCIE slot -.-


Ah, yea that would be harder to achieve. Not impossible with a long enough flexible riser, but impractical








Perhaps a hard riser can change the orientation of a PCI-e slot?


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Ah, yea that would be harder to achieve. Not impossible with a long enough flexible riser, but impractical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a hard riser can change the orientation of a PCI-e slot?


I actually thought about that idea, but less desktop, and more AIO.
Since with a screen built in, you'd have the display connectors inside the "case" plugged straight to the monitor.
Then I saw the SG05


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Ah, yea that would be harder to achieve. Not impossible with a long enough flexible riser, but impractical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a hard riser can change the orientation of a PCI-e slot?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought about that idea, but less desktop, and more AIO.
> Since with a screen built in, you'd have the display connectors inside the "case" plugged straight to the monitor.
> Then I saw the SG05
Click to expand...

MXM would be nice if it had broader adaption.


----------



## blooder11181

can my POWER MAC G3 BLUE&WHITE be here?





because i bought radeon 9200 pci mac edition


----------



## Sindre2104

Have updated my system.
Here are some pictures















Build log


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*


No CaseLab's allowed







/s


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> No CaseLab's allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


It's the only logical way to go from the prodigy


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Caselabs are out of place in the SFF subforum period. They are the exact opposite of small.


----------



## Sindre2104

i thought this had the exat same outer dimentions as the Prodigy ITX case?


----------



## hansip87

Second post here









Well no custom Water cooled whatever, but definitely a beast for my need









My build:
i3770k @ 4.3Ghz
MSI Z77IA-E53
MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4 OC
8GB Gskill RAM DDR3 PC1600 @2133 Mhz
Sandisk Extreme 2 SSD 256GB
WD Black 500GB RAID 1
Seasonic X750
Thermalright AXP 100 + Scythe GT
Self Made LED Strip



Spoiler: My Rig


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oops DP


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@Sindre2104 it is actually bigger at 39L vs 36L of the Prodigy. Infact that 36L is with the Handles on,a fair size is 26L with the handles off,since the caselabs has no handles. 39L puts it in spitting distance of the Arc Mini,which is about 40L.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> No CaseLab's allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


Stupid tbh ppl are going to have s3/s5's for Lan pc's. If you ever go to a Lan you will see a few and normally its of the smaller cases there.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> No CaseLab's allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid tbh ppl are going to have s3/s5's for Lan pc's. If you ever go to a Lan you will see a few and normally its of the smaller cases there.
Click to expand...

my sig rig might be 46L, but I can sure tote that without a problem to a LAN party.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

46L? I take it you drive to all your LANs? Good luck taking the bus with that monstrosity


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 46L? *I take it you drive to all your LANs*? Good luck taking the bus with that monstrosity


Yeah I do, I went to exactly 0! ( factorial is intended lol ) LAN party... back when I had the prodigy machine.

Haven't gone to any with this rig yet. And knowing me I probably won't for a long time. lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haha just the one?
Figures you haven't left the house with your ginormous new rig


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Haha just the one?
> Figures you haven't left the house with your ginormous new rig


It's not because I can't tote it, it's because I don't have friends to have LAN parties with


----------



## Dortheleus

Gang can we all agree that this thread is all about going the smallist we can?


----------



## Dyaems

I am now using a Phanteks Evolv, and the hardware inside it are still probably "beastly", but I don't post it here because I find it "too big"








I am using cases about half the size of it before I changed to an Evolv. Why I changed to a bigger case? It is a PITA to troubleshoot with a small case full of big/beastly hardware


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Gang can we all agree that this thread is all about going the smallist we can?


The tighter the fit, the better

Aye amirite boys amirite!?


----------



## ElCidMX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansip87*
> 
> Second post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no custom Water cooled whatever, but definitely a beast for my need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build:
> i3770k @ 4.3Ghz
> MSI Z77IA-E53
> MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4 OC
> 8GB Gskill RAM DDR3 PC1600 @2133 Mhz
> Sandisk Extreme 2 SSD 256GB
> WD Black 500GB RAID 1
> Seasonic X750
> Thermalright AXP 100 + Scythe GT
> Self Made LED Strip
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Rig


I like the Core V1







looks nice!!!!









Saludos


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The tighter the fit, the better
> 
> Aye amirite boys amirite!?


So a 100L case not using 1L of space inside of it is better than a 13L case not using .5L of it?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> So a 100L case not using 1L of space inside of it is better than a 13L case not using .5L of it?


Hey, if someone can fill 99L of a 100L case, I'd be impressed


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> So a 100L case not using 1L of space inside of it is better than a 13L case not using .5L of it?










The smaller AND tighter the fit, the better.







Can we all agree on that?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller AND tighter the fit, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all agree on that?


Sounds illegal


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

You all crack me up!


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller AND tighter the fit, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all agree on that?


That's what she said?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller AND tighter the fit, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all agree on that?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Giggity gigity
Aaallriiight.


----------



## OzCarim

The first build I've posted to a forum! Already posted this to the Corsair air 240 thread but would also like to share it here with you guys. My reasons for posting are that I feel particularly proud of this one (especially the cable work....and believe me, there was a lot of it!) and because of all the amazing builds posted here inspiring me to me to join in with the fun!! The only thing left I'd like to sort out is the braiding. I've got some cable combs on their way to organise them into an orderly fashion!

The case was placed on my hallway carpet for the purpose of taking photos only. Normally it's raised from the carpet by a hard plastic board giving the bottom fans room to breathe!

Specs

CPU - Intel i7-4790k
GPU - EVGA GTX 980 4GB SC with Backplate
RAM - Mushkin Blackline 2x8GB DDR3 2133Mhz RAM
MOBO - Asus Z87I-PRO mITX
PSU - Corsair RM650 80+ Gold with CableMods braided cables

SSD - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
SSHD - Seagate 1TB 2.5" 5400rpm

Cooler - Corsair H100i AiO
x2 Noctua 80mm (Exhaust)
x8 Noctua 12mm (x1 Exhaust, 7 Intake)
- All of the fans are PWM controlled -

Overall positive pressure has kept the inside very nearly dust free with me having to vacuum the outside of the case (both front and bottom) about every 1 to 2 months. I've only had to give the inside a couple of sprays of compressed air once since November....and even that was me being fussy.

Temps during March in London

Idle (Fans barely audible)
CPU 21c
GPU - 29c (Zero RPM Mode until GPU hits 60c)

Gaming
CPU - 47c
GPU - 63c

Critiques welcome. Feel free to ask me anything about the build.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The first build I've posted to a forum! Already posted this to the Corsair air 240 thread but would also like to share it here with you guys. My reasons for posting are that I feel particularly proud of this one (especially the cable work....and believe me, there was a lot of it!) and because of all the amazing builds posted here inspiring me to me to join in with the fun!! The only thing left I'd like to sort out is the braiding. I've got some cable combs on their way to organise them into an orderly fashion!
> 
> Specs
> 
> CPU - Intel i7-4790k
> GPU - EVGA GTX 980 4GB SC with Backplate
> RAM - Mushkin Blackline 2x8GB DDR3 2133Mhz RAM
> MOBO - Asus Z87I-PRO mITX
> PSU - Corsair RM650 80+ Gold with CableMods braided cables
> 
> SSD - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> SSHD - Seagate 1TB 2.5" 5400rpm
> 
> Cooler - Corsair H100i AiO
> x2 Noctua 80mm (Exhaust)
> x8 Noctua 12mm (x1 Exhaust, 7 Intake)
> - All of the fans are PWM controlled -
> 
> Overall positive pressure has kept the inside very nearly dust free with me having to vacuum the outside of the case (both front and bottom) about every 1 to 2 months. I've only had to give the inside a couple of sprays of compressed air once since November....and even that was me being fussy.
> 
> Temps during March in London
> 
> Idle (Fans barely audible)
> CPU 21c
> GPU - 29c (Zero RPM Mode until GPU hits 60c)
> 
> Gaming
> CPU - 47c
> GPU - 63c
> 
> Critiques welcome. Feel free to ask me anything about the build.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!


Very pretty and clean!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The first build I've posted to a forum! Already posted this to the Corsair air 240 thread but would also like to share it here with you guys. My reasons for posting are that I feel particularly proud of this one (especially the cable work....and believe me, there was a lot of it!) and because of all the amazing builds posted here inspiring me to me to join in with the fun!! The only thing left I'd like to sort out is the braiding. I've got some cable combs on their way to organise them into an orderly fashion!
> 
> Specs
> 
> CPU - Intel i7-4790k
> GPU - EVGA GTX 980 4GB SC with Backplate
> RAM - Mushkin Blackline 2x8GB DDR3 2133Mhz RAM
> MOBO - Asus Z87I-PRO mITX
> PSU - Corsair RM650 80+ Gold with CableMods braided cables
> 
> SSD - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> SSHD - Seagate 1TB 2.5" 5400rpm
> 
> Cooler - Corsair H100i AiO
> x2 Noctua 80mm (Exhaust)
> x8 Noctua 12mm (x1 Exhaust, 7 Intake)
> - All of the fans are PWM controlled -
> 
> Overall positive pressure has kept the inside very nearly dust free with me having to vacuum the outside of the case (both front and bottom) about every 1 to 2 months. I've only had to give the inside a couple of sprays of compressed air once since November....and even that was me being fussy.
> 
> Temps during March in London
> 
> Idle (Fans barely audible)
> CPU 21c
> GPU - 29c (Zero RPM Mode until GPU hits 60c)
> 
> Gaming
> CPU - 47c
> GPU - 63c
> 
> Critiques welcome. Feel free to ask me anything about the build.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!


I love the build, but I'm prompted to ask, why only an mITX board? Was it due to cost, theme matching, reusing the board? I'm not criticizing, I'm just curious.


----------



## fleetfeather

cos mitx is where the hype's at


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> cos mitx is where the hype's at


I was more wondering why the mITX board in an mATX case.


----------



## mAs81

The air 240 is a mATX case?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I love the build, but I'm prompted to ask, why only an mITX board? Was it due to cost, theme matching, reusing the board? I'm not criticizing, I'm just curious.


A mATX board would only allow 15mm fans in the air 240.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I love the build, but I'm prompted to ask, why only an mITX board? Was it due to cost, theme matching, *reusing the board*? I'm not criticizing, I'm just curious.


Just a guess but probably that as its a Z87 board









Great looking build btw, very clean


----------



## mAs81

So you can use a mATX board in the air 240?
I'm planning a HTPC build with the board in my sig rig and I had the Phenom M in my sight,but if I can use the corsair 240,that will lead to a whole other ball game


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> So a bit more pictures, as requested:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little difficult to show how the light are on these. They are quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get that red light on the Rampage IV gene to disappear. It would look better without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look with the two "Nvidia Titan" coolers on the cards.
> 
> And just be clear; Even though the MSI GTX 970 is a reference GTX 980 PCB, that does not mean it has the connector for the light on the cooler. I had to solder a connector on. But it works just fine.
> 
> Temperatures for the GFXs after som Crysis gaming was ~79C for GPU1 and ~75C for GPU2.
> I could not get a clear core clock from afterburner unless the cards had under clocked them self to 540 mhz?
> The fan RPM was ~2200 for GPU1 and ~1800 for GPU2. Which is a bit difference compared to GPU2 was also cooler.
> 
> I believe the GPU2 is the "lower" GFX in the case, which is the card where I have installed bought the cooler and therefore applied new thermal paste (Antec formula 7). So that may be the reason. I will later take the cooler of the "whisper quite" GTX 970 edition and apply some new paste. If that doesn't make a change I will try to switch the two GFX around and see if it is the possition in the case that has such a high impact on temperature and fan RPM.
> 
> The Noctua S12A below the GFXs was spinning at ~900 rpm.
> 
> The cost of the case is around 130 dollars (remember we have some higher taxes here in DK):
> Materials: 30 dollars
> Laser cutting: 30 dollars
> Parvum modding cubes: 25 dollars (shipped)
> Fan filters: 15 dollars
> Push-bottons and feet: 30 dollars
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the result.
> If you want to build it your self, the 2D drawings is uploaded here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gvfatib8gnjq06y/AAAVMfSu81-KovTgAdLkWuCMa?dl=0
> Just remember that the files are made for a 6mm material!


Wow! Stunning build








Cable management must have been a pain, but you did a good job.

A few comments / questions if you don't mind?
I wonder if tweaking the the case's air flow would help you at all.
The way it sits, it looks to be at a negative pressure (more air leaving than entering).
Perhaps removing the two fans at the top would actually help the cooling capacity of case, as it would now be under a positive pressure.
Also, adding some vents at the top in between the GPU's might encourage bottom-to-top airflow and help cool the backplates.
Right now I imagine a lot of hot stagnant air hanging out between the two GPU's.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Very pretty and clean!


Thanks Dyson!


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Very pretty and clean!


Thanks Dyson!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I love the build, but I'm prompted to ask, why only an mITX board? Was it due to cost, theme matching, reusing the board? I'm not criticizing, I'm just curious.


Thanks dude! No no, ask away







. Was a mixture of both reusing (board was in a bitfenix phenom m-itx case) and choice. I'm not that interested in going the sli/crossfire route, and I wasn't planning on utilising a second pcie for anything seeing as I have an external DAC and the board has decent ac wifi built in. Also wanted the bottom free for extra GPU cooling to keep the noise down. In some games the GPU fans don't even spin as temps are kept sub 60c! Any more questions please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Any more questions please don't hesitate to ask!


What sort of car do you drive irl?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What sort of car do you drive irl?


haha.....silver one


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> So a bit more pictures, as requested:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little difficult to show how the light are on these. They are quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get that red light on the Rampage IV gene to disappear. It would look better without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look with the two "Nvidia Titan" coolers on the cards.
> 
> And just be clear; Even though the MSI GTX 970 is a reference GTX 980 PCB, that does not mean it has the connector for the light on the cooler. I had to solder a connector on. But it works just fine.
> 
> Temperatures for the GFXs after som Crysis gaming was ~79C for GPU1 and ~75C for GPU2.
> I could not get a clear core clock from afterburner unless the cards had under clocked them self to 540 mhz?
> The fan RPM was ~2200 for GPU1 and ~1800 for GPU2. Which is a bit difference compared to GPU2 was also cooler.
> 
> I believe the GPU2 is the "lower" GFX in the case, which is the card where I have installed bought the cooler and therefore applied new thermal paste (Antec formula 7). So that may be the reason. I will later take the cooler of the "whisper quite" GTX 970 edition and apply some new paste. If that doesn't make a change I will try to switch the two GFX around and see if it is the possition in the case that has such a high impact on temperature and fan RPM.
> 
> The Noctua S12A below the GFXs was spinning at ~900 rpm.
> 
> The cost of the case is around 130 dollars (remember we have some higher taxes here in DK):
> Materials: 30 dollars
> Laser cutting: 30 dollars
> Parvum modding cubes: 25 dollars (shipped)
> Fan filters: 15 dollars
> Push-bottons and feet: 30 dollars
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the result.
> If you want to build it your self, the 2D drawings is uploaded here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gvfatib8gnjq06y/AAAVMfSu81-KovTgAdLkWuCMa?dl=0
> Just remember that the files are made for a 6mm material!


If its just crysis 1 it probably wouldnt fully load the cards. What load percentage you getting. Try crysis 3. That'll do it


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> The air 240 is a mATX case?


Yes it is.Rad fitment reduces if you use it as such though


----------



## jonablanco19

hello guys, this is my rig.

** INTEL i7 4770k
* CORSAIR h100i
* MSI z87m gaming
* CRUCIAL ballistix 2x8gb 1866mhz
* GIGABYTE gtx970 G1 SLI
* SAMSUNG 840evo 250gb
* HGST 1tb hdd * CORSAIR hx-850w
* CORSAIR carbide air 240
* BENQ xl2720z @ 144hz
* LOGITECH g710+
* LOGITECH g700s
* LOGITECH g930
* EDIFIER s730 2.1
* MICROSOFT xbox360 wireless gamepad X2
*


----------



## Aibohphobia

What kind of temps do you get on those cards?


----------



## jonablanco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> What kind of temps do you get on those cards?


ambient temperature of 26ºc (79ºF)

top 80º in games and 82º in bench approx
bottom 65º games and bench approx


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well I just processed a RMA for refund on my CM Nepton 120XL. Gonna look at the CM Glacer 240L, since its a Swiftech design anyways.


Did you do an RMA Request through us or the original retailer you purchased it from?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Did you do an RMA Request through us or the original retailer you purchased it from?


I just did a full return to Newegg and just ordered a Glacer 240L Ver 2. It's what I should have ordered anyways.


----------



## hrockh

No one has posted this yet it seems.
Silverstone SG11
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=535&area=en

mATX & ATX power supply in 22.5L!
That's even lower than the SG09/10. that's one hell of an achievement


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> No one has posted this yet it seems.
> Silverstone SG11
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=535&area=en
> 
> mATX & ATX power supply in 22.5L!
> That's even lower than the SG09/10. that's one hell of an achievement


Although it's much the same design as the original SG01, yet that was 21.9 litres.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> No one has posted this yet it seems.
> Silverstone SG11
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=535&area=en
> 
> mATX & ATX power supply in 22.5L!
> That's even lower than the SG09/10. that's one hell of an achievement


Brilliant add that to the "Small cases to buy list"


----------



## MiiX

Fractal Design Core 1000 + 360 rad?
Build log up and running!
[Build Log] Cold Devil


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Damn that's a tight fit


----------



## Aibohphobia

Looks like Asus has a small form factor X99 board in the works! 




Really hope it's mATX. ITX would be neat but microATX is much more useful.

Computex is just two months away so I'm betting we'll see an announcement then.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Looks like Asus has a small form factor X99 board in the works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope it's mATX. ITX would be neat but microATX is much more useful.
> 
> Computex is just two months away so I'm betting we'll see an announcement then.


well i mean i think everyone already expects there to be a Rampage Gene, which will also more-than-likely feature an m.2 slot on it. I'm pretty sure that's what JJ is hinting at there.

It's not really a matter of IF the Rampage Gene will be released, but WHEN (in fact, I'm surprised it wasn't available at x99 launch)


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It's not really a matter of IF the Rampage Gene will be released, but WHEN (in fact, I'm surprised it wasn't available at x99 launch)


It looks that way now but when X99 launched several Asus reps said there weren't plans for a mATX X99 but they may consider it if there's demand.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Really hope it's mATX. ITX would be neat but microATX is much more useful.


Why not mDTX? Then you can put it in an SG05 with two GPUs in SLI!


----------



## Aibohphobia

My ideal setup is spaced SLI with a PCIe SSD (like the upcoming Intel 750) between the cards and 4 RAM slots, so that means mATX.

Though I'd much rather see Mini-DTX over Mini-ITX.


----------



## xpinkkittehx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Heres My SG05









MSI Z87i Gaming AC
Evga Gtx 780 TI SC ACX (Boosting up to 1200mhz)
Intel I7 4770K (4.2Ghz and 4.5Ghz when its winter. 1.2v - 1.3v)
G.Skill TridentX 16GB 2400Mhz
Corsair CS 550 Watt ATX PSU 80Plus Gold
Seagate Barracuda 4TB 7200RPM
Cooler Master Seidon 120XL Push/Pull
SilverStone Sugo SG05-Lite (Ofcourse)
Nzxt Sleeved LED Kit Cable 2M Red


----------



## fleetfeather

edit: solved my own problem

edit2: anyone found any build logs featuring the Enthoo Evolve Mini yet?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Why not mDTX? Then you can put it in an SG05 with two GPUs in SLI!


Even better than that, why not use Shuttle's EmDTX (I think is what they called it). Space for components, m.2 slots, 2 GPUs, AND you wouldn't have to jeopardize your power delivery and whatnot if the board was build right. Not to mention it's only about as long as a full size GPU, so you wouldn't have any major fit problems unless your case utilizes space above the GPU directly next to the board.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Why not mDTX? Then you can put it in an SG05 with two GPUs in SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> Even better than that, why not use Shuttle's *EmDTX* (I think is what they called it). Space for components, m.2 slots, 2 GPUs, AND you wouldn't have to jeopardize your power delivery and whatnot if the board was build right. Not to mention it's only about as long as a full size GPU, so you wouldn't have any major fit problems unless your case utilizes space above the GPU directly next to the board.
Click to expand...

You mean regular DTX? Not a bad idea, but it breaks case compatibility on a lot of cases.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You mean regular DTX? Not a bad idea, but it breaks case compatibility on a lot of cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that regular DTX? I was under the impression DTX was a bit more strange. Case compatibility is a big issue, but I was thinking more in terms of how to make the board as small as possible without jeopardizing performance too much.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

DTX is just two-slot ATX, similar to how full mATX is four-slot ATX. Nothing too special really, but now you know!


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Wow! Stunning build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management must have been a pain, but you did a good job.
> 
> A few comments / questions if you don't mind?
> I wonder if tweaking the the case's air flow would help you at all.
> The way it sits, it looks to be at a negative pressure (more air leaving than entering).
> Perhaps removing the two fans at the top would actually help the cooling capacity of case, as it would now be under a positive pressure.
> Also, adding some vents at the top in between the GPU's might encourage bottom-to-top airflow and help cool the backplates.
> Right now I imagine a lot of hot stagnant air hanging out between the two GPU's.


Thanks.
The top fans are running at very low RPM. With the right fan RPM on the two intake S12A fans it seems as there is "no pressure" in the case, just air flowing through









It would not be possible to add vents in the case between the GFX. The plywood is not strong enough for that imo.
Also the GTX 970 doesn't dump that much heat anyway so I don't think it's a problem in my situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> If its just crysis 1 it probably wouldnt fully load the cards. What load percentage you getting. Try crysis 3. That'll do it


Not sure of the load percentage, but the same result was seen when I ran Heaven benchmark in a hour.

I switched around the GFXs, and it seems that it is really the possition of the GFX that can make such a huge change in temperature and RPM (since it was almost the same).

It's not that the temperatures are bad, just didn't think position was that important when there is a slot between the two GFXs.

I have been looking at the possibilities of water cooling, which seems possible if 3 cm is added to the length of the case and 1 cm to the height = ~2.0 liter extra volume (No slots between GFXs).
It would then house a 240mm and 120mm radiators, both 30mm thick


----------



## mak1

Phanteks' first itx case is finally available at newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811854015&cm_re=phanteks-_-11-854-015-_-Product


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mak1*
> 
> Phanteks' first itx case is finally available at newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811854015&cm_re=phanteks-_-11-854-015-_-Product


>34L. Good job on SFF, phanteks.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Seriously. The Enthoo Mini XL is like 40L, but because it can fit two systems, it's actually 20L per board. That's much smaller.

No, I'm not sure I'm serious either.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You mean regular DTX? Not a bad idea, but it breaks case compatibility on a lot of cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shuttle motherboard


Shuttle motherboards are longer (deeper) than DTX/ATX/mATX. It's fairly obvious if you compare where the PCIe slots start on a Shuttle board vs. an ATX board.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You mean regular DTX? Not a bad idea, but it breaks case compatibility on a lot of cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shuttle motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuttle motherboards are longer (deeper) than DTX/ATX/mATX. It's fairly obvious if you compare where the PCIe slots start on a Shuttle board vs. an ATX board.
Click to expand...

Based on what I've read, Shuttle's boards are 10 inches deep and DTX is 9.6, so not that much bigger.

Still, the Shuttle form factor isn't DTX, it's just very close to it.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Based on what I've read, Shuttle's boards are 10 inches deep and DTX is 9.6, so not that much bigger.
> 
> Still, the Shuttle form factor isn't DTX, it's just very close to it.


I don't know, this looks like more than a 0.4" difference to me:


----------



## akromatic

doesnt stop shuttle boards from fitting in majority of ITX cases.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> doesnt stop shuttle boards from fitting in majority of ITX cases.


The size may or may not, but the non-standard mounting holes will.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> doesnt stop shuttle boards from fitting in majority of ITX cases.
> 
> 
> 
> The size may or may not, but the non-standard mounting holes will.
Click to expand...

It's been done before, so it can't be that hard to do. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's been done before, so it can't be that hard to do. Lighten up Francis.


Unrelated, that's actually the very build that got me into SFF computers. I've had the bug ever since.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's been done before, so it can't be that hard to do. Lighten up Francis.


Ah, yes... Unobtainable. Should have kept that build.
Just a shame that the board didn't OC









Still hope that Shuttle will bring a X99 board to the market soon.
Would be great with two R9 295x2 cards








(or R9 395x2)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Unrelated, that's actually the very build that got me into SFF computers. I've had the bug ever since.


I'm so very sorry. Hope you can forgive me


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's been done before, so it can't be that hard to do. Lighten up Francis.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes... Unobtainable. Should have kept that build.
> Just a shame that the board didn't OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hope that Shuttle will bring a X99 board to the market soon.
> Would be great with two R9 295x2 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or R9 395x2)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Unrelated, that's actually the very build that got me into SFF computers. I've had the bug ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so very sorry. Hope you can forgive me
Click to expand...

The creator!


----------



## kjrayo18

can I join? ?


----------



## armourcore9brker

That actually looks like a nice, compact mATX case. I'm impressed. What are the dimensions on it?


----------



## Dyaems

It is a Jonsbo/Rosewill U3 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## kjrayo18

Correct it's the rosewill version. 14.1 x 8.2 x 10.6


----------



## DNytAftr

Starting to piece together the first parts of a new build, probably going to put in some sort of xeon processor since its mostly going to be used as a workstation .. ill figure out something. But goals are to fit two 3.5 hdd (raid 1) along with a full loop with a video card. Still have some ways to go.


----------



## JR23

I've just finished both of my baby beasties, JR2.0 and Chocolate Box. Check out the logs here on OCN.















JR


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> I've just finished both of my baby beasties, JR2.0 and Chocolate Box.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


I'm diggin' the brown and black with the noctua fan!


----------



## TopSpeed510

What kind of case is this ?!?!?







that looks CLEAN !!


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> What kind of case is this ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks CLEAN !!


The larger one is a Parvum S2.0 and the smaller one is a Parvum X1.0, they have a few clean touches compared with the retail versions though. No front USB's and no rear fan mounts. Custom PCI mounting on the big one although that's standard for the X1.0, if you demand ultimate clean they will hook you up









JR


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> The creator!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rise my friends









The build was meant to inspire, which I believe it did.
It's such a shame that high-end DTX motherboards haven't made a breakthrough yet.
Hopefully it will come later. Could use one in my upcoming build









Which is something I could use a little help with in terms of deciding the materials for the case and finding a good name:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550156/scratch-build-11-7-liter-case-itx-and-water-cooling-help-decide-case-material
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Starting to piece together the first parts of a new build, probably going to put in some sort of xeon processor since its mostly going to be used as a workstation .. ill figure out something. But goals are to fit two 3.5 hdd (raid 1) along with a full loop with a video card. Still have some ways to go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, it's a SG05 right?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Rise my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build was meant to inspire, which I believe it did.
> It's such a shame that high-end DTX motherboards haven't made a breakthrough yet.
> Hopefully it will come later. Could have used in my upcoming build


It inspired me enough to spawn a thread about mDTX, using your build as an example many times.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Rise my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build was meant to inspire, which I believe it did.
> It's such a shame that high-end DTX motherboards haven't made a breakthrough yet.
> Hopefully it will come later. Could use one in my upcoming build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is something I could use a little help with in terms of deciding the materials for the case and finding a good name:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550156/scratch-build-11-7-liter-case-itx-and-water-cooling-help-decide-case-material
> *Looking good, it's a SG05 right?*


Looks like the Sugo SG13


----------



## Nejber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> can I join? ?


It's MSI GTX 970, right? Thought that it can't fit. There was a big problem fitting it inside?


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejber*
> 
> It's MSI GTX 970, right? Thought that it can't fit. There was a big problem fitting it inside?


I had to reduce a little of the plastic it was a pain but possible lol


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Unrelated, that's actually the very build that got me into SFF computers. I've had the bug ever since.


I caught it looking at the Prodigy Case Owner's club. I find the Prodigy too big now, lol. But I still have ideas of stuffing a Z9PE-D8 WS into a Prodigy. People have been upping the ante putting mATX then full ATX into that case, it's time someone goes dual CPU


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Unrelated, that's actually the very build that got me into SFF computers. I've had the bug ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> I caught it looking at the Prodigy Case Owner's club. I find the Prodigy too big now, lol. But I still have ideas of stuffing a Z9PE-D8 WS into a Prodigy. People have been upping the ante putting mATX then full ATX into that case, it's time someone goes dual CPU
Click to expand...

Ever since I saw dual CPU in a HAF 915R, the ante has already been upped.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ever since I saw dual CPU in a HAF 915R, the ante has already been upped.


I think Unobtainable and the mATX-inside-Prodigy builds came before that, but I'm not sure tbh. It will be funny to see how all those things get crushed on a performance per volume base by builds in the upcoming Nova


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ever since I saw dual CPU in a HAF 915R, the ante has already been upped.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Unobtainable and the mATX-inside-Prodigy builds came before that, but I'm not sure tbh. It will be funny to see how all those things get crushed on a performance per volume base by builds in the upcoming Nova
Click to expand...

True, but those were both single-socket builds.

I guess the only way to really establish a new champion is for someone to get a quad G34 board in an ITX case!


----------



## Dimensive

Submitting my build with the Hadron Air. A lot smaller than my previous build with the Arc Mini R2. I built this rig with nothing but emulation in mind. Now I can move on to rebuilding my gaming rig in the EVOLV ITX case next week.



*Mimic build log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1548240/build-log-mimic-emulation-rig/


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think Unobtainable and the mATX-inside-Prodigy builds came before that, but I'm not sure tbh. It will be funny to see how all those things get crushed on a performance per volume base by builds in the upcoming Nova


I'm already way past my Unobtainable in terms of performance per volume with Simplicity v2.0 which is smaller than Nova, but holds a ATX PSU. Though not with water cooling like Unobtainable had.
Not that the Nova case isn't good looking, but it could have been smaller or better optimized for an ATX PSU.

The Prodigy case is big considering it's a ITX case. Which is also why many have successfully modded it to hold mATX, and Bitfenix even came out with a mATX case version, just with vertical motherboard position.

If I still had the Shuttle board (or they would make a X99 version that would OC!), a scratch build could be made in the ~13 liter range with two GFX (not single slot), water cooling with a 240mm and a 120mm, but only a SFX/SFX-L PSU.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

'K guys, I decided against my shoebox server for the time being. I got a fish tank, so that's where my "stupid expenses of the quarter" are going.







However, I refuse to leave you lovely people in the dust. Follow this link, and look for models that begin "X8DTT." I believe all of those will fit in a sufficiently wide mITX box like a HAF Stacker. In addition, I think a 915R and a ~500W PSU should be seated over the VRMs and chipsets while the sockets are left exposed for coolers. A pair of X5650s seems to be the easiest option for CPUs. You should spend no more than $200 on the board and chips (before shipping, in USD, etc. etc.). Also be sure to look at registered DDR3, since I saw a 24GB kit for this socket for $100. Much cheaper than the 16GB dual-channel kits we see now.









I also need to get my mom a birthday present (Venus flytraps!) so my next Amazon order might include the case anyway lol. Maybe G34 systems will be cheaper by then and I can go dual Abu Dhabi with 16 Piledriver modules.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

What about something like the X10DRT-PT?

Quote:


> 1. Dual socket R3 (LGA 2011) supports
> Intel® Xeon® processor E5-2600 v3
> family; QPI up to 9.6GT/s
> 2. Intel® C612 Express chipset
> 3. Up to 1TB ECC DDR4, up to 2133MHz;
> 16x DIMM slots
> 4. Expansion slots:
> 1 PCI-E 3.0 x16 and 1 PCI-E 3.0 x8 slot,
> 1 PCI-E 3.0 x16 + 1 PCI-E 3.0 x8
> (for Supermicro storage add-on card)
> 5. Intel® X540 Dual port 10GBase-T LAN
> 6. 10x SATA3 (6Gbps) ports
> 7. Integrated IPMI 2.0 and KVM with
> Dedicated LAN
> 8. 2x USB 3.0 ports (2 rear)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm just sharing my LGA-1366 findings.







I didn't have the cash for anything newer than Westmere-EP or Nehalem-EX. There are also some G34 boards, but I didn't look too closely at them when I realized the chips were twice as much for negligible performance boosts. I hate to put yet another project on the back burner (e.g. Briefcase Build...) but it's just not the smartest thing to do at this point.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> What about something like the X10DRT-PT?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Dual socket R3 (LGA 2011) supports
> Intel® Xeon® processor E5-2600 v3
> family; QPI up to 9.6GT/s
> 2. Intel® C612 Express chipset
> 3. Up to 1TB ECC DDR4, up to 2133MHz;
> 16x DIMM slots
> 4. Expansion slots:
> 1 PCI-E 3.0 x16 and 1 PCI-E 3.0 x8 slot,
> 1 PCI-E 3.0 x16 + 1 PCI-E 3.0 x8
> (for Supermicro storage add-on card)
> 5. Intel® X540 Dual port 10GBase-T LAN
> 6. 10x SATA3 (6Gbps) ports
> 7. Integrated IPMI 2.0 and KVM with
> Dedicated LAN
> 8. 2x USB 3.0 ports (2 rear)
Click to expand...

What small case would that fit in?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> What small case would that fit in?


Probably the Cooler Master HAF Stacker.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> What small case would that fit in?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the Cooler Master HAF Stacker.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, completely forgot those could be cases in themselves


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ever since I saw dual CPU in a HAF 915R, the ante has already been upped.


You're talking about this, aren't you? That looks amazing but the Prodigy is 26.35 L versus that case's 32.6 L.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think Unobtainable and the mATX-inside-Prodigy builds came before that, but I'm not sure tbh. It will be funny to see how all those things get crushed on a performance per volume base by builds in the upcoming Nova


Yeah, I was going for the Prodigy, it's smaller than the HAF, plus looks nicer and more moddable anyways









And I have also confirmed physically that the Z9PE-D8 WS will perfectly fit inside the Prodigy's inner dimensions, with some interior modding of course.


----------



## jooopaaa

A render of mine project that im building from scratch atm.


----------



## bluedevil

My build has been funky lately. First started when I updated the BIOS of my Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5 mATX mobo. Then after that I got a constant IRQL BSOD loop that I could only remedy by flashing the BIOS back and doing a new install of Windows. Somehow my partition was massively damaged when the BIOS updated went through.

All and all I am back up and running now, however I am not impressed with this Gigabyte motherboard at all.....I am half temped to just go get a different manufacture's motherboard and get a matching GTX 980.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> I'm already way past my Unobtainable in terms of performance per volume with Simplicity v2.0 which is smaller than Nova, but holds a ATX PSU. Though not with water cooling like Unobtainable had.
> Not that the Nova case isn't good looking, but it could have been smaller or better optimized for an ATX PSU.
> 
> The Prodigy case is big considering it's a ITX case. Which is also why many have successfully modded it to hold mATX, and Bitfenix even came out with a mATX case version, just with vertical motherboard position.
> 
> If I still had the Shuttle board (or they would make a X99 version that would OC!), a scratch build could be made in the ~13 liter range with two GFX (not single slot), water cooling with a 240mm and a 120mm, but only a SFX/SFX-L PSU.


Nova will most likely hold ATX too, but in a different location.

Oh I'd love to see that build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> A render of mine project that im building from scratch atm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks nice, I guess it will be made of acrylic?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You're talking about this, aren't you? That looks amazing but the Prodigy is 26.35 L versus that case's 32.6 L.
> 
> Yeah, I was going for the Prodigy, it's smaller than the HAF, plus looks nicer and more moddable anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have also confirmed physically that the Z9PE-D8 WS will perfectly fit inside the Prodigy's inner dimensions, with some interior modding of course.


Neither is SFF









I like the looks of the Prodigy as well, seeing it got me into SFF in the first place. But any build in it that isn't a really heavy mod is just plain boring to me. But dual CPU and dual GPU inside that sounds pretty amazing. No idea where you'd put the PSU, though


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello guys and girls!

It has been a while since I last posted in this thread







I would like to present Redefined, a modified Corsair Air240 chassis. This project hosts a list of modifications, such as:
New paint job on most PC parts and chassis
Vertical standing GPU
New rear plate
Filled in original holes in front panel
Installed a single power button on front panel
New cable cover behind motherboard
Modded H100i with paint/leather and MA logo
Single sleeved cables
Custom leather panels
Custom aluminium panels
Custom engraving



































[

Thank you for looking everyone









Kind regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The tan leathery part looks really bad against the white. Otherwise, it's great! Very good job on the custom colored parts.


----------



## iFreilicht

Strongly disagree with CU, I'm lovin' it! Very nice job on showing off the GPU, too. A bit large, but a very good looker.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Strongly disagree with CU, I'm lovin' it! Very nice job on showing off the GPU, too. A bit large, but a very good looker.


Yeah, I agree with iFreilicht as well. The leather adds so much to the build and matches your cables pretty well.
Quote:


> dual CPU and dual GPU inside that sounds pretty amazing. No idea where you'd put the PSU, though


I plan to divide the space inside the prodigy the same way you can see in the H100i build above. Two sections, split left and right. The PSU and hard drives will be on the left side of the case (viewed from the back). I can still allow enough room on the motherboard side to install expansion cards the normal way.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, I agree with iFreilicht as well. The leather adds so much to the build and matches your cables pretty well.
> *I plan to divide the space inside the prodigy the same way you can see in the H100i build above. Two sections, split left and right. The PSU and hard drives will be on the left side of the case (viewed from the back). I can still allow enough room on the motherboard side to install expansion cards the normal way.*


You mean like the Prodigious build that was made ~2 years ago? Excellent mod.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, I agree with iFreilicht as well. The leather adds so much to the build and matches your cables pretty well.


It adds to the build, but that is not a good color. Would be better with either a black case or dark leather/vinyl/whatever I think.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It adds to the build, but that is not a good color. Would be better with either a black case or dark leather/vinyl/whatever I think.


I see what you're saying. it's not that the leather looks bad simply a darker/ more contrasting color choice maybe.. that I also would agree with although I love the build over all and think it was genius.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@MetallicAcid that is a sweet build man. Your mods are always badass.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Yes, truly beautiful in an aesthetic sense. Even people who don't care about computers could find beauty in it.

I would never have the patience to mod a case and make it look better than when I started. I modded my CM N200 to take an ATX board and didn't even bother to paint where the rivets were.


----------



## PriestOfSin

here's my proposed itx build. Anyone see anything terribly wrong with it? I think I can cram it all in there. Hopefully will have a few pics up wednesday when the mobo, cpu, psu, and cooler arrive.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my proposed itx build. Anyone see anything terribly wrong with it? I think I can cram it all in there. Hopefully will have a few pics up wednesday when the mobo, cpu, psu, and cooler arrive.


The only thing I see that could end up being a real problem is the GPU cooler. Normally, in smaller cases, a blower-style cooler is better for getting heat out of the system, which is essential in keeping your system from getting uncomfortably warm (due to the way open-air coolers recycle the air in a case). I'd look at one of the two cards from EVGA (here) (here), or PNY's offering (here). Also, the 250D is still a pretty big case. But if SFF is something new to you, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thank you all for the nice comments. I understand that the colour choice is a personal preference, but I really liked the mutual sand colour with white as contrast. In the end it was for my enjoyment









I have an mITX project in the works called Elegance. Give me and the project name a Google and you will find what I promise, total awesomeness. Think brushed aluminium, custom panels, modded wrapping windows... And much more!!

/J


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You mean like the Prodigious build that was made ~2 years ago? Excellent mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that is a sight to behold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thank you all for the nice comments. I understand that the colour choice is a personal preference, but I really liked the mutual sand colour with white as contrast. In the end it was for my enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an mITX project in the works called Elegance. Give me and the project name a Google and you will find what I promise, total awesomeness. Think brushed aluminium, custom panels, modded wrapping windows... And much more!!
> 
> /J


Very nice, but I'll not make an account just to follow that build, sorry







Make sure to post the final pics here when you're done, it looks great already!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Wow, that is a sight to behold.
> Very nice, but I'll not make an account just to follow that build, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to post the final pics here when you're done, it looks great already!


But of course









/J


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The only thing I see that could end up being a real problem is the GPU cooler. Normally, in smaller cases, a blower-style cooler is better for getting heat out of the system, which is essential in keeping your system from getting uncomfortably warm (due to the way open-air coolers recycle the air in a case). I'd look at one of the two cards from EVGA (here) (here), or PNY's offering (here). Also, the 250D is still a pretty big case. But if SFF is something new to you, I don't see anything wrong with it.


I've done an ITX before in the SG05, and used a blower-style 670. I just figured the Corsair case was large enough that I could get away with using a non reference cooler. Eventually I'm planning on getting that Corsair bracket that makes GPUs work with the likes of the H50 and such (mount that bad boy in the front).


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thank you all for the nice comments. I understand that the colour choice is a personal preference, but I really liked the mutual sand colour with white as contrast. In the end it was for my enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an mITX project in the works called Elegance. Give me and the project name a Google and you will find what I promise, total awesomeness. Think brushed aluminium, custom panels, modded wrapping windows... And much more!!
> 
> /J


Checked it







really nice !


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You mean like the Prodigious build that was made ~2 years ago? Excellent mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, that was a big influence. To show I wasn't fooling around with the 2-CPU idea, here's an old pic from last year:



So I know this board should fit like a glove if I de-rivet the top and replace it after sliding the board into place. Hard drives will be on the opposite side and I would run the cables through the bottom (or perhaps some through the front and I can have a sleeper kind of design if I stick to the stock front).


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yep, that was a big influence. To show I wasn't fooling around with the 2-CPU idea, here's an old pic from last year:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I know this board should fit like a glove if I de-rivet the top and replace it after sliding the board into place. Hard drives will be on the opposite side and I would run the cables through the bottom (or perhaps some through the front and I can have a sleeper kind of design if I stick to the stock front).


Now that's what I call a tight fit! Is there a build log for this, or is it not exactly "in progress" yet?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Now that's what I call a tight fit! Is there a build log for this, or is it not exactly "in progress" yet?


No build in progress unfortunately, I did not have the funds to continue working on it. I usually do not start a build log until it's set in stone that I will finish it (one day soon, Chill Box build).

But just about any SSI-EEB format boards would work here as well. You just won't have enough room to use a 2-slot card for the bottom-most slot.


----------



## EduFurtado

Guys, I'm thinking of building me a mini ITX build. I have concerns regarding the weight of the system... Is it significantly lower than a regular ATX build?

I was impressed that I didn't find "powerful" PSUs for the m-ITX factor... So I guess they contribute to weight just as much, right?

My goal is to have the smallest and lightest build possible, so I can travel with it.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Guys, I'm thinking of building me a mini ITX build. I have concerns regarding the weight of the system... Is it significantly lower than a regular ATX build?
> 
> I was impressed that I didn't find "powerful" PSUs for the m-ITX factor... So I guess they contribute to weight just as much, right?
> 
> My goal is to have the smallest and lightest build possible, so I can travel with it.


It depends entirely on the components used in the build. There's nothing inherent to mini-ITX that makes it significantly lighter, since it's just the motherboard that's smaller and that makes up a small part of the overall weight in a typical build. The case _can_ be smaller, but there are mini-ITX case that are larger than some mATX cases, and material (aluminum vs. steel) makes as much or more of a difference as size. It's entirely possible to do a mini-ITX build that's heavier than an ATX build (though easier to do the reverse).

If you want a lightweight build:


Choose a smaller mostly aluminum case over a larger mostly steel case.
Use SDDs in lieu of mechanical drives.
Generally lower wattage power supplies will have fewer internal components and smaller heatsinks and will therefore be lighter.
Smaller CPU coolers will be lighter. Aluminum coolers are lighter than copper coolers.
Smaller/less powerful video cards will have smaller coolers and be lighter.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Guys, I'm thinking of building me a mini ITX build. I have concerns regarding the weight of the system... Is it significantly lower than a regular ATX build?
> 
> I was impressed that I didn't find "powerful" PSUs for the m-ITX factor... So I guess they contribute to weight just as much, right?
> 
> My goal is to have the smallest and lightest build possible, so I can travel with it.


What kind of rig are we talking about here? Do you want something on the lower end of power? How much storage is required? Do you need discrete graphics? The AMD APUs are pretty capable for light gaming, you can do extremely small builds with those.

The reason why there are no SFX PSUs stronger than 600W is that it isn't viable to connect enough components to an mITX board to even justify that. With one PCIe x16 slot, one of the strongest builds you can do is an i7-4790K paired with a Titan X. 500W will be enough with those components as long as you don't overclock. (I know, I know, R295X2, blabla) But yes, PSUs contribute a lot to the weight and size of a build.

I would also want to know how far you'd wanna go to obtain your goal. Would you mod a case? Would you even do a scratch build if that meant it would fit your needs perfectly?


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It depends entirely on the components used in the build. There's nothing inherent to mini-ITX that makes it significantly lighter, since it's just the motherboard that's smaller and that makes up a small part of the overall weight in a typical build. The case _can_ be smaller, but there are mini-ITX case that are larger than some mATX cases, and material (aluminum vs. steel) makes as much or more of a difference as size. It's entirely possible to do a mini-ITX build that's heavier than an ATX build (though easier to do the reverse).
> 
> If you want a lightweight build:
> 
> 
> Choose a smaller mostly aluminum case over a larger mostly steel case.
> Use SDDs in lieu of mechanical drives.
> Generally lower wattage power supplies will have fewer internal components and smaller heatsinks and will therefore be lighter.
> Smaller CPU coolers will be lighter. Aluminum coolers are lighter than copper coolers.
> Smaller/less powerful video cards will have smaller coolers and be lighter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What kind of rig are we talking about here? Do you want something on the lower end of power? How much storage is required? Do you need discrete graphics? The AMD APUs are pretty capable for light gaming, you can do extremely small builds with those.
> 
> The reason why there are no SFX PSUs stronger than 600W is that it isn't viable to connect enough components to an mITX board to even justify that. With one PCIe x16 slot, one of the strongest builds you can do is an i7-4790K paired with a Titan X. 500W will be enough with those components as long as you don't overclock. (I know, I know, R295X2, blabla) But yes, PSUs contribute a lot to the weight and size of a build.
> 
> I would also want to know how far you'd wanna go to obtain your goal. Would you mod a case? Would you even do a scratch build if that meant it would fit your needs perfectly?


The rig is going to be as powerful as possible with a single GPU and an i5 or MAYBE an i7.

I was thinking of getting a light heatsink, just enought to make it silent and allow me to get a better undervolt or overclock if I get some room for it.
Plus, the simplest silent PSU I could find.
But by the way things look, it would be just as heavy as a regular ATX rig..

All in all, looks like I better stick to my notebook (860m + some i7). I wanted an upgrade for it's performance and noise...


----------



## fleetfeather

The substances that handle heat transfer in PC environments happen to be heavy. If you want to dissipate heat, you're going to add copper weight, aluminium weight, or water weight.

The reason laptops are lighter is because they use lower heat-output components in conjunction with more liberal thermal caps


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The substances that handle heat transfer in PC environments happen to be heavy. If you want to dissipate heat, you're going to add copper weight, aluminium weight, or water weight.
> 
> The reason laptops are lighter is because they use lower heat-output components in conjunction with more liberal thermal caps


And they use less powerful components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> The rig is going to be as powerful as possible with a single GPU and an i5 or MAYBE an i7.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a light heatsink, just enought to make it silent and allow me to get a better undervolt or overclock if I get some room for it.
> Plus, the simplest silent PSU I could find.
> But by the way things look, it would be just as heavy as a regular ATX rig..
> 
> All in all, looks like I better stick to my notebook (860m + some i7). I wanted an upgrade for it's performance and noise...


Well you can't beat a Notebook in terms of size, that's for sure.

I think you'll have to make up your mind about what is more important. If you value quietness over size and weight, definitely go for an ATX PSU and a GPU with a larger heatsink. If you want less weight, go for an SFX PSU and a mITX sized GPU. That will reduce the surface area for heat dissipation and thus reduce weight but increase noise. For the CPU cooler you should choose a top-blower, which one is highly dependent on the case, but as your CPU probably won't get as much used as the GPU, you can use smaller models there and decrease weight without increasing real world noise too much.

Either way, you should have a look at the SG13. It fits any configuration comfortably and is pretty small at 11.5L. That's the easy route to go.

The hard one would induce a bit of casemodding, but the payoff is high. You can choose a build with an external PSU, which will further reduce the weight of your build and its noise, see this build (4.2L with a GTX970) as an example. If you dislike the idea of external PSUs, you can also take a look at my build which clocks in at 6.7L. Both of those builds pack quite a punch and offer very high mobility, but you'll have to get your hands dirty for that. Right now, there are no cases that allow this sort of build out of the box.

If money is not an issue and you can wait a little bit, you can also have a look at the H2O-micro, which will hopefully be available as a commercial product in a few months. The prototype contains a GTX970 and an i7 which are watercooled by a 2x80mm radiator in a <3L case. There is currently no way to build something smaller with more power, but it is of course quite expensive as a lot of components in there are designed just for this case.


----------



## hrockh

the post above is well done.
SG13 or RVZ01/02 are the cases of choice, Silverstone is good with small form factor.
the psu is probably one of the heaviest components, so I'll be careful to choose which one. you can get fanless psu which I'd imagine to be a little heavier (please double check) than the usual ATX one, but they are dead silent. alternatively SFX psu, smaller, potentially lighter, no idea about noise levels.
although the vast majority of psu are quiet and in rare occasions the loudest component.. personally I'd pick SFX.

alternatively, this notebook: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-G751JY-T7009H-Notebook-Review.133178.0.html
looking at the reviews online is quiet and very capable.
regarding which is one is going to be quiter / lighter, desktop vs laptop comes down to which component you pick.
afaik you can have a totally fanless powerful pc, won't be small though









EDIT:
I was intrigued by the "how light can I go", so I had a look.
z97 itx mobo: 1kg
gtx 970 itx (single fan, short): 0.8kg
sfx psu: 1.5kg
sg13: 2.5kg
hyper 212 evo: 0.5kg
+10%
Total 7kg

so a notebook is always going to be lighter (the Asus is 4.5kg) but you get more power with a desktop. carry around 7/8kg is not too bad. let us what decision you make, I'm curious


----------



## Jimbags

10kgs is nothing. Is this a case for ants?!


----------



## fleetfeather

max weight for carry-on luggage for planes is 9kg (at least in AU), then add in a monitor


----------



## haha216

The most powerful GPU that would fit (at the time)... Gigabyte GTX 960 ITX. Packs a punch tho.


----------



## fleetfeather

That elite 110 is growing on me. I just can't find a short enough after-market GPU cooler that will fit onto my short-PCB GTX 970.


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That elite 110 is growing on me. I just can't find a short enough after-market GPU cooler that will fit onto my short-PCB GTX 970.


It's real tight, i was trying to find an aftermarket cooling solution (preferably WC) - but i can live with load temps of 72c.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The 110 has a small footprint, but I think it's too tall. It would be awesome with a 200 mm rad in the top though. I'm crazy like that though.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> max weight for carry-on luggage for planes is 9kg (at least in AU), then add in a monitor


depends on the airline, country of origin doesn't matter.
for example Etihad Airways for a cabin luggage the maximum is 7kg


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That elite 110 is growing on me. I just can't find a short enough after-market GPU cooler that will fit onto my short-PCB GTX 970.


It somehow looks like it's cut off at the back, but other than that, it seems to be a pretty nice case. Oh and the ATX mount is so cheaty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> The 110 has a small footprint, but I think it's too tall. It would be awesome with a 200 mm rad in the top though. I'm crazy like that though.


Easy, get an SFX PSU, strap its casing away, place it below the 200mm rad and use the fan of that as its intake. Should be a pretty nice build


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm all about builds with (comparatively) giant radiators. Like, an entire panel is nothing but rad.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm all about builds with (comparatively) giant radiators. Like, an entire panel is nothing but rad.


Well you'll like this one then: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274760/build-log-fire-ant-bitfenix-prodigy-reference-670-apogee-drive-ii-fully-watercooled

But the 200mm in the 110 would be very cool to see. I'd do it if I had the money


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That elite 110 is growing on me. I just can't find a short enough after-market GPU cooler that will fit onto my short-PCB GTX 970.


Just found out that Gigabyte have released a 970 ITX, thanks to this comment... ordered


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> Just found out that Gigabyte have released a 970 ITX, thanks to this comment... ordered


Asus also have one - better performing by all reviews ive read, and quieter too.


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Asus also have one - better performing by all reviews ive read, and quieter too.


Yeah, i saw that one, although I'm a big gigabyte GPU fan - have yet to be let down by them. Plus the difference of $30... Too late now anyway


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> Yeah, i saw that one, although I'm a big gigabyte GPU fan - have yet to be let down by them. Plus the difference of $30... Too late now anyway


please report back on temp / noise / oc


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> please report back on temp / noise / oc


No problem. I can give you some benchmarks, temps and noise feedback... but it's gunna be cough stock cough


----------



## Jimbags

Hey what do you guys think of the silverstone KL06? Im really liking it for the price. Do you think it would fit the Swiftech H220 up front and a fan controller in the 5.25" bay? Link to case http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_608&products_id=31104&zenid=54f1cc340a091a69feb9c0a5cfd500c7


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> Yeah, i saw that one, although I'm a big gigabyte GPU fan - have yet to be let down by them. Plus the difference of $30... Too late now anyway


Have you seen the I/O of the Gigabyte card? That thing is sealed shut at the back, I don't think cooling performance will be so great unless you cut the two DVI ports away.
Ideally, I would want to see a mITX 970 with this I/O



or the one of the Gigabyte one without DVI.



Cooling in small cases is hard enough already, we really need as much exhaust area as we can get.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Interesting chassis that Kublai. They've always been storage centric cases,nice to see a compact version. That said,wouldn't you need a raid controller for 8 SSD's?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Interesting chassis that Kublai. They've always been storage centric cases,nice to see a compact version. That said,wouldn't you need a raid controller for 8 SSD's?


Id prob remove the drive bays. Only run an SSD and 1 data drive for games etc
So hard to find a good mATX case with ODD and room for the swiftech H220 :-/


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey what do you guys think of the silverstone KL06? Im really liking it for the price. Do you think it would fit the Swiftech H220 up front and a fan controller in the 5.25" bay? Link to case http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_608&products_id=31104&zenid=54f1cc340a091a69feb9c0a5cfd500c7


Do it! Your HDD could go in the other drive bay and I reckon you could quite easily get a 120mm rad in the back or use it for mounting the pump/res?

EDIT: I'm dumb, put a 120mm rad in the back!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Do it! Your HDD could go in the other drive bay and I reckon you could quite easily get a 120mm rad in the back or use it for mounting the pump/res?
> 
> EDIT: I'm dumb, put a 120mm rad in the back!


Its just the rad on the H220 has a built in res and is slightly bigger than most 240 rads. Mainly because of the fittings coming out the top. Id like at least 1 ODD bay for my fam controller too hmmm
Heres the dimensions of it..


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Its just the rad on the H220 has a built in res and is slightly bigger than most 240 rads. Mainly because of the fittings coming out the top. Id like at least 1 ODD bay for my fam controller too hmmm
> Heres the dimensions of it..


It doesn't look that much bigger, all I can say is just measure the space you think you will have or ask someone who owns the case (or a very similar silverstone one).

Just had my sharkoon case arrive back from RMA, via scan.co.uk, seems it was placed in the box crushed! Not something you want to hear! Really happy with the service the guys and gals that scan provided!

Will have pics of the completed system, hopefully running either later today or tomorrow! Shoebox water cooling here I come!

EDIT: Well I just couldn't resist not putting it together so here it is!


Testing phases, thankfully booted with pretty much no issues!


Just to show you guys how little room there is in here!


The finished thing!

I was really happy with how damn small this case was and as you can see I pretty much used every last bit of space!

Next step will be watercooling the GPU but I'll be waiting till I upgrade my mATX rig first before doing this as I might end up putting the 290X in here!







I'll also need to shorten them cables as that is a stupid amount of cable clutter!

Also are the tubes coming out of the CPU block/pump/res too bent? I'll be replacing them at the nearest opportunity but just wondering if I am safe to leave them like that for a little longer?


----------



## timerwin63

So, I don't know if anyone's seen this yet (I haven't seen it posted), but Newegg is officially selling ASRock's X99 mITX board! I was excited when this was announced at $250, but knew it wouldn't stay there for long. Still, $290 is a bit better it could have been, considering this is a one-of-a-kind product. I guess it's time to upgrade yet again... *Newegg Link*

(For those who haven't seen it)


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Have you seen the I/O of the Gigabyte card? That thing is sealed shut at the back, I don't think cooling performance will be so great unless you cut the two DVI ports away.
> Ideally, I would want to see a mITX 970 with this I/O
> 
> 
> 
> or the one of the Gigabyte one without DVI.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling in small cases is hard enough already, we really need as much exhaust area as we can get.


Yeah, i did not notice that at the time. My 960 has exhaust vents - but this is due to the additional space from having fewer I/O ports.
Ventilation in this thing is not great as it is... so I'll let you know what kind of temps this card is hitting.

*UPDATE*: Speak of the devil... look what just arrived at my desk:


----------



## timerwin63

So, I've been thinking recently (everything good starts with that, right?) and I've cone to the decision that I want to put custom water and the Gigabyte GB-BXi7G3-760 (the i7/GTX 760 Brix) in a Gamecube. Looking at external dimensions of both systems and making some approximations, it looks doable with a 120mm Darkside (DazMode) and a 15mm fan, but it doesn't look easy, and without both of them in my hands, it's really hard to make the call. Anyone have any input/ ideas/ _internal_ dimensions that I can use to help me wrap my head around this idea a bit more?

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, I've been thinking recently (everything good starts with that, right?) and I've cone to the decision that I want to put custom water and the Gigabyte GB-BXi7G3-760 (the i7/GTX 760 Brix) in a Gamecube. Looking at external dimensions of both systems and making some approximations, it looks doable with a 120mm Darkside (DazMode) and a 15mm fan, but it doesn't look easy, and without both of them in my hands, it's really hard to make the call. Anyone have any input/ ideas/ _internal_ dimensions that I can use to help me wrap my head around this idea a bit more?
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


That is an awesome idea! Expensive but awesome  Goodluck


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, I don't know if anyone's seen this yet (I haven't seen it posted), but Newegg is officially selling ASRock's X99 mITX board! I was excited when this was announced at $250, but knew it wouldn't stay there for long. Still, $290 is a bit better it could have been, considering this is a one-of-a-kind product. I guess it's time to upgrade yet again...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see couple of problems in that pic: Slim 2011.3, dual channel memory, 1 pcie 16x...Cool idea but really impractical for X99 chipset


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> I see couple of problems in that pic: Slim 2011.3, dual channel memory, 1 pcie 16x...Cool idea but really impractical for X99 chipset


Slim 2011 can be overcome by waterblocks. For me, this seems like more of an exercise in "how much power can we _actually_ fit into a minimum amount of space. That being said, seeing a DTX board with 2 PCIe slots and 4 DIMMs, or mDTX board with just the 2 PCIe slots would be a much more appealing option, personally.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> That being said, seeing a DTX board with 2 PCIe slots and 4 DIMMs, or mDTX board with just the 2 PCIe slots would be a much more appealing option, personally.


Perfect time to plug my Mini-DTX Hype Thread.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Perfect time to plug my Mini-DTX Hype Thread.


I had a feeling you'd swing around here, Dyson. And yeah, anyone who wants awesome SFF 2011 boards should check out the hype thread and start pushing board manufactures to make one.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> I see couple of problems in that pic: Slim 2011.3, dual channel memory, 1 pcie 16x...Cool idea but really impractical for X99 chipset


DDR4 SO-DIMMs would solve the dual-channel problem, and mDTX would allow the 40 CPU-based PCIe lanes to be used effectively (plus an x4 M.2 slot, leaving only four lanes wasted).


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, I've been thinking recently (everything good starts with that, right?) and I've cone to the decision that I want to put custom water and the Gigabyte GB-BXi7G3-760 (the i7/GTX 760 Brix) in a Gamecube. Looking at external dimensions of both systems and making some approximations, it looks doable with a 120mm Darkside (DazMode) and a 15mm fan, but it doesn't look easy, and without both of them in my hands, it's really hard to make the call. Anyone have any input/ ideas/ _internal_ dimensions that I can use to help me wrap my head around this idea a bit more?
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


No internal measurements, but I like the idea, so if you decide to go through with it, I would happily follow the build log!


----------



## fleetfeather

Sharkoon is bringing three new PSU's to market. A SFX-L unit and two SFX units.




500W SFX-L Product Page
450W/300W SFX Product Page

Who wants to guess who the OEM is?


----------



## Aibohphobia

The 500W is undoubtedly Sirfa, like all the other SFX-L units.

Not sure on the Bronze units.


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> please report back on temp / noise / oc


After a quick 2 hour session last night (GTA 5), the temp maxed at 70c (ambient 22c) and i couldn't hear the thing at all. Really impressed so far - but hardly had a chance to put it through it's paces... yet.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> After a quick 2 hour session last night (GTA 5), the temp maxed at 70c (ambient 22c) and i couldn't hear the thing at all. Really impressed so far - but hardly had a chance to put it through it's paces... yet.


thanks! temperature of the room? or better, delta temp increase?
also, is the card 2 slot wide or under / over? basically, will two of them fit next to each other in a sli configuration?
my gtx 970 is just over two slots (palit JetStream) so sli it's not possible unless I wc


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> DDR4 SO-DIMMs would solve the dual-channel problem, and mDTX would allow the 40 CPU-based PCIe lanes to be used effectively (plus an x4 M.2 slot, leaving only four lanes wasted).


It does use some of the lanes sata express, pcie gen 3 x4 M2 slot, wifi module, Usb 3.1. Esata pcie x16. I think the 5820k has 40 lanes the 5930 and 5960k actually have 50 something


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thanks! temperature of the room? or better, delta temp increase?
> also, is the card 2 slot wide or under / over? basically, will two of them fit next to each other in a sli configuration?
> my gtx 970 is just over two slots (palit JetStream) so sli it's not possible unless I wc


Can't believe that your cards are slightly too big to SLI - that's really sick. Surprised the manufacturers would do this. Yes, these can be SLIed - they take up exactly two slots per card.
My room temp was 22c - but more testing tonight


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> It does use some of the lanes sata express, pcie gen 3 x4 M2 slot, wifi module, Usb 3.1. Esata pcie x16. I think the 5820k has 40 lanes the 5930 and 5960k actually have 50 something


5820K is 28 lanes, 5930K and 5960X are 40 lanes.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Hey guys!

I was just wondering if you guys had any recommendations for flexible risers?

Thanks again!


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> I was just wondering if you guys had any recommendations for flexible risers?


Ameri-Rack makes good quality PCIe extenders: http://www.ameri-rack.com/PCI-EXPRESS.htm

Some people in this sub-forum have used Li-Heat.

If you need a really long riser the best is the 3M but expect to pay $80-$100: http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/pci-express/30025


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering if you guys had any recommendations for flexible risers?
> 
> Thanks again!


Dondan over at [H] tested this riser and said it was fine.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Dondan over at [H] tested this riser and said it was fine.


Those risers from ModDIY look real nice and they also have a 19cm version which I would need more. +rep

Has anyone here used a name brand proprietary case like HP or Dell to make a SFF build with? Some of those cases actually look good to me and I wouldn't mind modding one to a future build.


----------



## She loved E

Any specific Dell/HP case come to mind? I've worked inside a few of their smaller cases and some of them are configured really well.... for what's preinstalled. Seems like very little is standard equipment tho so you'd have a helluva time jamming off the shelf components inside. Especially cooling... there's not much room for anything besides the fan + shroud that's already in there.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Any specific Dell/HP case come to mind? I've worked inside a few of their smaller cases and some of them are configured really well.... for what's preinstalled. Seems like very little is standard equipment tho so you'd have a helluva time jamming off the shelf components inside. Especially cooling... there's not much room for anything besides the fan + shroud that's already in there.


yeah, i have a dell optiplex i run my cnc from. only bought it for the parallel port lol & i dont care what happens to it







it was only £25 hehe.

there isnt any room in it really. i swapped out the hdd in it from the 80gb to a 750gb & it was well cramped in there to say the least.

you could get creative though & do away with the standard Hdd & dvd drive & have some external watercooling.








other wise you wouldnt really see anything & there is no chance of doing much in there haha.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Can I join? Case has 5 slots but I hope you guys will make an exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2300513/width/800/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2301726/width/800/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2301725/width/600/height/1000
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1527311/build-log-nova-custom-designed-17-0l-5-slot-matx-case
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Nova (custom designed case)
> i7 5930K
> 32GB RAM
> Gigabyte X99M Gaming 5
> SLI GTX 980
> SX600-G


That is th biggest littlest case I've ever seen. With all that ventilation, I'm sure temps must be good?

Anyways I haven't posted in this thread in a while but here's my work in progress.
http://s91.photobucket.com/user/Ora...E-478E-B084-E802ED18C8B4_zpsyh19uize.jpg.html


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Any specific Dell/HP case come to mind? I've worked inside a few of their smaller cases and some of them are configured really well.... for what's preinstalled. Seems like very little is standard equipment tho so you'd have a helluva time jamming off the shelf components inside. Especially cooling... there's not much room for anything besides the fan + shroud that's already in there.


Yeah, I've considered the Dell Optiplex SFF cases. Despite their proprietary motherboards, the mounting holes in some of them appear to be in the same locations as mini ITX and I could just replace the I/O shield to fit it in.

If you had one, or Korruptedkaos, can you tell me if the I/O shield is part of the entire rear panel that I'd have to cut out to remove it? I have already started to plan some mockups with positioning components (I'll need a riser cable for sure) but it seems to be workable if the dimensions are accurate.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, I've considered the Dell Optiplex SFF cases. Despite their proprietary motherboards, the mounting holes in some of them appear to be in the same locations as mini ITX and I could just replace the I/O shield to fit it in.
> 
> If you had one, or Korruptedkaos, can you tell me if the I/O shield is part of the entire rear panel that I'd have to cut out to remove it? I have already started to plan some mockups with positioning components (I'll need a riser cable for sure) but it seems to be workable if the dimensions are accurate.


the io panel is part of the case yeah











although nothing a dremel couldnt sort out easily.
if you want any measurements or pics of anything i just went & brought it inside. might aswell give it a clean aswell now hehe


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> the io panel is part of the case yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although nothing a dremel couldnt sort out easily.
> if you want any measurements or pics of anything i just went & brought it inside. might aswell give it a clean aswell now hehe


Sure, thanks. The most important measurement for me is the interior thickness of the case. I plan on installing a graphics card in vertical fashion using a flexible ribbon riser.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Sure, thanks. The most important measurement for me is the interior thickness of the case. I plan on installing a graphics card in vertical fashion using a flexible ribbon riser.


from the mobo to the side panel internal height is 75mm

from a pci slot is about 63mm. you will get a gpu in flipped anyway i think?

internal case width length is 310x296 give or take a couple mm for indents & things.









if you need anything else let me know









the 5 P's quote haha

Prior Preperation Prevents Possible Problems







or something like that.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> That is th biggest littlest case I've ever seen. With all that ventilation, I'm sure temps must be good?


I have a NZXT X41 on the CPU now and temps for that are really good. GPU not so much, top card usually gets to 82°C or more.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> from the mobo to the side panel internal height is 75mm
> 
> from a pci slot is about 63mm. you will get a gpu in flipped anyway i think?
> 
> internal case width length is 310x296 give or take a couple mm for indents & things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need anything else let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 5 P's quote haha
> 
> Prior Preperation Prevents Possible Problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or something like that.


So to get that clear, the internal height is 75 mm from the mobo surface to the opposite side of the case? Hmm that is less than what I expected. Do you know if it is at least 90mm thick from the outer edges of the case?

Dell has lots of different Optiplex computers though, so it's probably because the cases I saw were different. This is the front of the case I was most interested in getting:



And here is the back.



You can notice the rear I/O of the motherboard puts the motherboard closer to the side of the case. The power supply is also in a different location.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You can notice the rear I/O of the motherboard puts the motherboard closer to the side of the case. The power supply is also in a different location.


Probably more accurate to say the PCI slots are in a different location, seeing as korruptedkaos's pic shows a BTX model.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Probably more accurate to say the PCI slots are in a different location, seeing as korruptedkaos's pic shows a BTX model.


Ah, I see it now. Well, just goes to show there are many different versions of this model name. The spec sheets of the models I looked at tend to be around the same size, though. Around 9 liters.


----------



## mbondPDX

I've been meaning to post my rig in here for a while. I had it on air until just recently.






Ncase M1 V2
i7-4770k
Maximus Impact VI
EVGA GTX 980 SC
2 x 8GB Crucial VLP
Samsung Evo 250GB
HGST 1TB 2.5"
Silverstone SX600-G


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Ameri-Rack makes good quality PCIe extenders: http://www.ameri-rack.com/PCI-EXPRESS.htm
> 
> Some people in this sub-forum have used Li-Heat.
> 
> If you need a really long riser the best is the 3M but expect to pay $80-$100: http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/pci-express/30025


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Dondan over at [H] tested this riser and said it was fine.


Thanks a lot guys! Hoping to add to this thread after I get my case in ( UMX1 plus) and do some modding to it.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post my rig in here for a while. I had it on air until just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ncase M1 V2
> i7-4770k
> Maximus Impact VI
> EVGA GTX 980 SC
> 2 x 8GB Crucial VLP
> Samsung Evo 250GB
> HGST 1TB 2.5"
> Silverstone SX600-G


You have the fans on the rad throwing air inside of the case? How are the temps with hot air hitting everything? I think you should flip those fans and deal with having negative pressure inside the case...


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> I think you should flip those fans and deal with having negative pressure inside the case...


Whats the point having a rad if he will flip the fans?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> I've been meaning to post my rig in here for a while. I had it on air until just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ncase M1 V2
> i7-4770k
> Maximus Impact VI
> EVGA GTX 980 SC
> 2 x 8GB Crucial VLP
> Samsung Evo 250GB
> HGST 1TB 2.5"
> Silverstone SX600-G


Loving it! Great job!


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Whats the point having a rad if he will flip the fans?


If he flip the fans instead of pushing air throw it to the inside of the case will be pulling air to the outside. That air have the heat of the system so throwing it back inside don't make much sense.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Adding my Hadron Air build to this thread. Just a few minor tweaks left like doing something about the blue impeller on the pump but it's mostly finished:


More pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















Also did 2 hours of AIDA64 stress testing and here are the results:


Max temp of 72C for the CPU and 50C for the GPU in a room that's at 22C. Not a lot of room for OC'ing but can't complain given this is all crammed inside the Hadron Air with only a 240 rad.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Loving it! Great job!


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> If he flip the fans instead of pushing air throw it to the inside of the case will be pulling air to the outside. That air have the heat of the system so throwing it back inside don't make much sense.


I haven't had time to stress test it yet, but I have some time off from work coming up and I intended to run it through its paces. From what I've read, having your rad as intake isn't all that hard on the motherboard, but I see where you're coming from. I'll post the temps as soon as I have them.


----------



## fleetfeather

generally speaking, people overestimate the temperature of exhaust radiator air and - by extension - the subsequent effect it would have on components


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Indeed, the temperature deltas are low, but the heat quantity is high. Such is the definition of a good cooling system.


----------



## NvNw

The heat have to go somewhere and its your interest to make the it go outside the case, more if you don't have more outtake that intake and the heat builds up inside tof the case.


----------



## fleetfeather

Just out of curiousity, what do you think the temperature of that hot air is inside his case when he's at full load? Or rather, what do you think the temperature delta is between the in-case air and the ambient temp?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what do you think the temperature of that hot air is inside his case when he's at full load? Or rather, what do you think the temperature delta is between the in-case air and the ambient temp?


It's hard to really tell a delta but what he would probably see when testing is that the temperatures of everything on the pc after some time of full load will go up, even to the point of getting unstable. Since the heat of the radiator will hit directly the motherboard, the gpu and the blocks the heat will build up inside of the case. For what i can see on the pictures he block the back fan with the reservoir and the pump so won't be much airflow inside, more if he put the top cover. What i recomend him to do is to get a 15mm 120 fan (Gelid have one that is really nice and quiet) and place it on top of the case if there is space or on the bottom near the front. And also of course put both GT fan pulling air to the outside of the case.

That way it will have some airflow and the rad will be able to keep up and the inside of the case won't be coocking.

Something like this:


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Adding my Hadron Air build to this thread. Just a few minor tweaks left like doing something about the blue impeller on the pump but it's mostly finished:
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did 2 hours of AIDA64 stress testing and here are the results:
> 
> 
> Max temp of 72C for the CPU and 50C for the GPU in a room that's at 22C. Not a lot of room for OC'ing but can't complain given this is all crammed inside the Hadron Air with only a 240 rad.


Hey man nice build, I read your build log and it was great, you said you wanted to cover the pumps impeller have you thought of putting like a custom sticker on it or something maybe with the PC name or a logo or something?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Since the heat of the radiator will hit directly the motherboard, the gpu and the blocks the heat will build up inside of the case.
> ...
> What i recomend him to do is to get a 15mm 120 fan


This just doesn't work like you think it works. You are making 3 wrong assumptions: 1) radiator air is "hot"; 2) motherboard components are cooler than radiator air; 3) radiator air will heat more than it removes.

None of those is true.

1) A working radiator might feel warm or hot to touch, but metal starts to feel hot at 40C already and burns skin at 50-55C. But the radiator never reaches this, because the higher the radiator temp, the more heat is removed (heat transfer equation), so it settles to an equilibrium.
2) Radiator air, depending on load and fan speed is usually only 5-20C above ambient whereas components like VRMs/chips are going to be between 50-100C.
3) Warmer air from radiator is cooler than the components that need to be cooled by convection. Obviously the equilibrium reached is higher, when getting warm air instead of direct fresh air, _but it's still cooling not heating_.

Furthermore, adding more fans doesn't help in the M1. Especially 15mm fans that have no strength. The reason is that it's only a 12 litre case. 2 fans is enough to completely replace the total air volume several times per second, no "exhaust" fans needed. This has been repeatedly demonstrated in the main M1 thread on [H]forum. Often people who are coming from 60 litres cases don't understand the different airflow dynamics in small cases.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This just doesn't work like you think it works. You are making 3 wrong assumptions: 1) radiator air is "hot"; 2) motherboard components are cooler than radiator air; 3) radiator air will heat more than it removes.
> 
> None of those is true.
> 
> 1) A working radiator might feel warm or hot to touch, but metal starts to feel hot at 40C already and burns skin at 50-55C. But the radiator never reaches this, because the higher the radiator temp, the more heat is removed (heat transfer equation), so it settles to an equilibrium.
> 2) Radiator air, depending on load and fan speed is usually only 5-20C above ambient whereas components like VRMs/chips are going to be between 50-100C.
> 3) Warmer air from radiator is cooler than the components that need to be cooled by convection. Obviously the equilibrium reached is higher, when getting warm air instead of direct fresh air, _but it's still cooling not heating_.
> 
> Furthermore, adding more fans doesn't help in the M1. Especially 15mm fans that have no strength. The reason is that it's only a 12 litre case. 2 fans is enough to completely replace the total air volume several times per second, no "exhaust" fans needed. This has been repeatedly demonstrated in the main M1 thread on [H]forum. Often people who are coming from 60 litres cases don't understand the different airflow dynamics in small cases
> 
> 
> .


Whilst I mainly agree with you and I think the rad fans should be left alone. As he's water cooling the GPU there is some room down at the bottom for at least 1 25mm thick fan wouldn't that improve temps?

Personally interested in both yours and the Bonds response, as I have a pretty small rig (technically smaller) with a similar layout and once my GPU has been put under water I was intending on putting some form of fan down there to generally increase the amount of fresh air in the case, in hope of reduced temps.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> This just doesn't work like you think it works. You are making 3 wrong assumptions: 1) radiator air is "hot"; 2) motherboard components are cooler than radiator air; 3) radiator air will heat more than it removes.
> 
> None of those is true.
> 
> 1) A working radiator might feel warm or hot to touch, but metal starts to feel hot at 40C already and burns skin at 50-55C. But the radiator never reaches this, because the higher the radiator temp, the more heat is removed (heat transfer equation), so it settles to an equilibrium.
> 2) Radiator air, depending on load and fan speed is usually only 5-20C above ambient whereas components like VRMs/chips are going to be between 50-100C.
> 3) Warmer air from radiator is cooler than the components that need to be cooled by convection. Obviously the equilibrium reached is higher, when getting warm air instead of direct fresh air, _but it's still cooling not heating_.
> 
> Furthermore, adding more fans doesn't help in the M1. Especially 15mm fans that have no strength. The reason is that it's only a 12 litre case. 2 fans is enough to completely replace the total air volume several times per second, no "exhaust" fans needed. This has been repeatedly demonstrated in the main M1 thread on [H]forum. Often people who are coming from 60 litres cases don't understand the different airflow dynamics in small cases.


Oh, very enlightening, you are right that i base my assumptions on a bigger case, didn't know that having less volume would chance so much the airflow.

Question, what happens if he set the fan at a low speed, will it have the pressure to push the heat out? or you need to have the fans at full speed?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> As he's water cooling the GPU there is some room down at the bottom for at least 1 25mm thick fan wouldn't that improve temps?


Both of the hottest components, CPU and GPU, are cooled by the radiator. So adding an extra fan somewhere: which temps would be improved? And what benefit could be achieved?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Question, what happens if he set the fan at a low speed, will it have the pressure to push the heat out? or you need to have the fans at full speed?


Yes it should be fine even at 400rpm. Motherboard components in the last five years have really become efficient and don't need more than a light breeze...

... unless of course you need to cool VRMs for a heavily overclocked CPU, but then likely you are running the rad fans harder anyway


----------



## She loved E

Keep in mind the low internal volume of the M1 & small cases in general. Barring any dead spots, hot air will cycle (be replaced with cooler external air) much more quickly than it would in a larger case. To WiSK's point, two 120mm fans are already pushing fresh air into the system... an additional fan isn't going to do much unless it helps move air thats in a low pressure area.


----------



## mbondPDX

All very good info! I knew the answer, but not the logic behind it.

+rep to you guys for taking the time to explain it.









@She loved E - I still regret not buying a Splash.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Hey man nice build, I read your build log and it was great, you said you wanted to cover the pumps impeller have you thought of putting like a custom sticker on it or something maybe with the PC name or a logo or something?


Thanks! I thought about a sticker but couldn't find one suitable that would also be able to withstand being submerged in water for a really long time. I wanted something maintenance free. I ended up just taking a permanent black sharpie to it - pretty ghetto but it works and so far no issues!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Thanks! I thought about a sticker but couldn't find one suitable that would also be able to withstand being submerged in water for a really long time. I wanted something maintenance free. I ended up just taking a permanent black sharpie to it - pretty ghetto but it works and so far no issues!


Hmmm maybe some vinyl wrap for a more permanent fix


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Hmmm maybe some vinyl wrap for a more permanent fix


Not sure how water resistant the wrap would be, especially over time - I'm concerned the adhesive leeching into the water as well as the wrap throwing the balance of the impeller off if I don't apply it properly which was one of the main reasons I looked into dyes and ended up going the sharpie route. If that wears off, I might just throw out the acrylic top idea and go with a phobia nickel plated top instead.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> @She loved E - I still regret not buying a Splash.


Me too, but it inspired me to make my first custom case! Now if I only had clout I could sell it and mass produce a case too









Does anyone know if putting a 1U power supply vertically and side by side with a vertically mounted graphics card would be detrimental to either one?

Would the GPU get too hot for the power supply? What if I put a 92mm fan in the front blowing cool air into both?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Me too, but it inspired me to make my first custom case! Now if I only had clout I could sell it and mass produce a case too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if putting a 1U power supply vertically and side by side with a vertically mounted graphics card would be detrimental to either one?
> 
> Would the GPU get too hot for the power supply? What if I put a 92mm fan in the front blowing cool air into both?


Depends. I think it would be fine when you put the PSU atop a blower GPU that was longer than the PSU. But putting it below the GPU, the PSU fan would probably run at 100% all the time under load, and you don't want that to happen with a 1U PSU, I guarantee it.

Or do you mean like lying both the PSU and the GPU above the mainboard?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Depends. I think it would be fine when you put the PSU atop a blower GPU that was longer than the PSU. But putting it below the GPU, the PSU fan would probably run at 100% all the time under load, and you don't want that to happen with a 1U PSU, I guarantee it.
> 
> Or do you mean like lying both the PSU and the GPU above the mainboard?


Guess I should have made a diagram to make it clear.



Here is a view from a top-back angle. The PSU and GPU would both sit below the mobo so the GPU is connected with a flexible riser. Roughly 1/2 of an inch of space between them. Front fan blows cool air into the direction of those components. And the PSU will probably be a 9 inch 1U size, not the short Flex ATX size, and likely handle up to 500 watts.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> All very good info! I knew the answer, but not the logic behind it.
> 
> +rep to you guys for taking the time to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @She loved E - I still regret not buying a Splash.


I totally could've scored myself a free rep if I had the time to make the same reply as WiSK did









To WiSK's point, my in-case temperature was 5C higher (according to temp probes scattered around my case) when I ran a H100i in the intake of my old 350D, which is obviously a case with much greater air volume than a M1 but also with a much higher airflow than a M1. When pushing my 4770k through prime95, the exhausting radiator air was ever-so-slightly warmer to the touch, yet the chip was holding at around 70C


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Guess I should have made a diagram to make it clear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a view from a top-back angle. The PSU and GPU would both sit below the mobo so the GPU is connected with a flexible riser. Roughly 1/2 of an inch of space between them. Front fan blows cool air into the direction of those components. And the PSU will probably be a 9 inch 1U size, not the short Flex ATX size, and likely handle up to 500 watts.


I see, so interpret your question correctly. What I didn't think about was that you could use an aftermarket GPU cooler that occupies both slots with its heatsink, which effectively has similar thermal implications for the PSU, but the GPU wouldn't have to be longer than it to be cooled appropriately. If one of those tiny blower fans can cool a Titan X sufficiently, a regular 80 or 92mm fan sure as hell can.
Maybe you can even duct airflow in such a way that the 1U PSU doesn't need its tiny 40mm fan anymore.

Still, I stand by my point that I would never, ever place the PSU *below* the GPU.


----------



## mbondPDX

I ran Prime for a little over 2 hours and here are my temps:

Ambient temp is 23C. It's nothing crazy, but I'm satisfied with the results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I totally could've scored myself a free rep if I had the time to make the same reply as WiSK did


And I would have given you rep had that been the case. People that take the time out of their day to help others learn deserve it in my book. I wouldn't necessarily call it "free" though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Me too, but it inspired me to make my first custom case! Now if I only had clout I could sell it and mass produce a case too


I glanced at some of your pics and that's some impressive work! I'll be reading through your thread in detail in my spare time.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ... the exhausting radiator air was ever-so-slightly warmer to the touch, ...


You know I'm a stickler about using touch as a thermometer, I've said it before









Our hands feel 20C as cool, 40C as hot and 50C is unbearable. It's also directly wired into the fight/flight part of our brains. It's not a useful range at all for PC cooling, components are much different in how they perform at various temperatures than our skin is. I'm sure plenty of wrong decisions have been made about airflow in PCs based on feeling warmth and thinking that another fan or 360 rad will make things better. Don't mistake the warmth of exhaust air to be bad - the more is being moved out of the case the better, surely.

Instead of touching things: concentrate on thermistor readings of CPU, VRMs and the GPU as reported by the hardware. If there isn't a thermistor use a cheap IR sensor gun, if you must. For airflow, don't guess, use cigar smoke or just light a match to observe flow routes. Check online for component's working temperature ranges.


----------



## rptw

so let me make sure im reading this right, its better to maintain positive pressure in the M1 with the rad fans as intake? im planning on building in the M1 hopefully soon, no o/c but planning to get a high end gpu, would the h100 be overkill on a non-K series cpu? should i keep the cpu on air and run the h100 on a gpu with the corsair bracket? or maybe 2 h75, one for each, would be better?


----------



## mrclean110

I'm running two 120mm AIO loops on cpu/gpu in my M1 and the temps are perfect


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I see, so interpret your question correctly. What I didn't think about was that you could use an aftermarket GPU cooler that occupies both slots with its heatsink, which effectively has similar thermal implications for the PSU, but the GPU wouldn't have to be longer than it to be cooled appropriately. If one of those tiny blower fans can cool a Titan X sufficiently, a regular 80 or 92mm fan sure as hell can.
> Maybe you can even duct airflow in such a way that the 1U PSU doesn't need its tiny 40mm fan anymore.
> 
> Still, I stand by my point that I would never, ever place the PSU *below* the GPU.


You got me. I was actually planning on possibly getting a Titan X for a future build. Now, because of its blower fan I just need to do a minor revision here and point the 92mm fan to blow hot air out the front. But then it may not cool the PSU as effectively if it's pulling air out instead of pushing cool air in. And I wouldn't be able to position the fan on top of its side vents like you do in your Lian-Li build.

I'm still in the early planning stages though. I might even go full water cooled, and that would change up my options for PSU choice and case cooling.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You got me. I was actually planning on possibly getting a Titan X for a future build. Now, because of its blower fan I just need to do a minor revision here and point the 92mm fan to blow hot air out the front. But then it may not cool the PSU as effectively if it's pulling air out instead of pushing cool air in. And I wouldn't be able to position the fan on top of its side vents like you do in your Lian-Li build.
> 
> I'm still in the early planning stages though. I might even go full water cooled, and that would change up my options for PSU choice and case cooling.


Are you planning to use a NUC as the mainboard?

I think just having the fan blow from the front could still be sufficient enough to cool the GPU, but that would've to be tested. I'm a bit curious as to how you think a pull configuration would help in this scenario. Both the PSU and the GPU are designed to move air from front to back, letting the front fan pull would be counterproductive.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Are you planning to use a NUC as the mainboard?


With full water cooling on the CPU and GPU? Not likely







Regardless of what I do it's going to be a performance ITX motherboard.
Quote:


> Both the PSU and the GPU are designed to move air from front to back, letting the front fan pull would be counterproductive.


I just thought flipping the fan direction would help because the GPU blower blows air out both the front and the back. But there is less heatsink on the front of the blower, so I will test both directions and see if the fan is good enough to push all that hot air to the back.


----------



## andredoumad

Has anyone determined if a Lian-Li TU200 can fit a CORSAIR AXi series AX760i ? -- I'll post pics of this new build in a few weeks!

Here's what I've gathered so far for this fresh rig. I'm bearing in mind that I might upgrade the motherboard, ram and CPU when Skylake releases later this year. When I do that I might bump up to a Bitfenix prodigy M and use a stack of Titans











Anyway guys let me know your thoughts!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> so let me make sure im reading this right, its better to maintain positive pressure in the M1 with the rad fans as intake? im planning on building in the M1 hopefully soon, no o/c but planning to get a high end gpu, would the h100 be overkill on a non-K series cpu? should i keep the cpu on air and run the h100 on a gpu with the corsair bracket? or maybe 2 h75, one for each, would be better?


i currently run:
- a 4670k @4.2ghz on a 120mm Tt rad - temps barely hit 60C under GTA V load with 1x 120mm Noctua PPC 2000rpm fan running at 1200rpm (quiet enough for me) - mounted over the mobo as intake (so blowing air onto mobo) and my mobo temps are fine.
- a R9 290 @1080/1250 (reasonable OC) on a G10 Kraken with a H55 120mm rad with same fan (PPC 2000rpm) at 1200rpm - mounted in front side fan mount - exhaust onto my psu air intake. temps max at 65C core under GTA V load (cooler without OC).

this allows a very quiet system at load (on desk <2feet from me) - and having the warm air blowing into the PSU means it heats up a bit so stays on all the time and i dont get the annoying chirp the Silverstone SFX 600w is known for. at idle i have both rad fans at 700rpm and my system is near silent (and can run WoW) without getting to >60C on either CPU/GPU.

edit - i keep meaning to update and post pics of it but havent had tieme


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i currently run:
> - a 4670k @4.2ghz on a 120mm Tt rad - temps barely hit 60C under GTA V load with 1x 120mm Noctua PPC 2000rpm fan running at 1200rpm (quiet enough for me) - mounted over the mobo as intake (so blowing air onto mobo) and my mobo temps are fine.
> - a R9 290 @1080/1250 (reasonable OC) on a G10 Kraken with a H55 120mm rad with same fan (PPC 2000rpm) at 1200rpm - mounted in front side fan mount - exhaust onto my psu air intake. temps max at 65C core under GTA V load (cooler without OC).
> 
> this allows a very quiet system at load (on desk <2feet from me) - and having the warm air blowing into the PSU means it heats up a bit so stays on all the time and i dont get the annoying chirp the Silverstone SFX 600w is known for. at idle i have both rad fans at 700rpm and my system is near silent (and can run WoW) without getting to >60C on either CPU/GPU.
> 
> edit - i keep meaning to update and post pics of it but havent had tieme


Please do, would love to see your setup, I'm assuming you built in an m1? Also I've been out of the pc game for a few years, is the switching on the psu a new feature for better efficiency? I used to use the built in psu in the sg07, never really noticed any switching of the psu fan. Or maybe it's one of those ignorance is bliss things and once you look for it, you never unhear it? Haha


----------



## BirdofPrey

In a small system if you are thinking you need another fan, try making a shroud first to direct air to what needs the air most.


----------



## rfarmer

Wow so many awesome sff builds, this was my first one:



Rosewill Legacy U2 Silver Windowed
Intel i5 4430 Haswell
Asus H97I Plus
Avexir Core Series (Blue LED) 8GB (2 X 4GB) 1600
Club3D '14Series Radeon R9 270
Thermalright True Spirit 120M (BW) Rev.A
Corsair CX430M
120GB Kingston SSD
1TB Seagate 2.5 HDD

At 15.45 liters it is a pretty compact case, and being my first mitx build was quite a challenge.

I sold it last year and decided that I wanted to go with an easier to build case.

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv iTX
Intel i5 4460 Haswell
Asrock H97M-itx/ac
MSI GTX 970
G Skill Ripsaws X Series 16GB (2X8GB) 1600 MHz
Corsair h105 AIO
Rosewill ARC-M650 650 watt
120GB Kingston SSD
2X1TB WD Green HDD

Great case but at 33.6 liters it is far from small, so big that I won't post pics here.

It may be big for sff, but man I love this case. So well designed and building in it was a breeze.


----------



## Sazexa

Almost done upgrading my rig guys. One more HDD to go, and a new GPU and she'll be pretty much done.

I'm thinking about getting a reference GTX 980 and using paint thinner to remove the green text, and make the text lighting white to match the build.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Nice! Nothing excites me more than a full case.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Almost done upgrading my rig guys. One more HDD to go, and a new GPU and she'll be pretty much done.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a reference GTX 980 *and using paint thinner to remove the green text,* and make the text lighting white to match the build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful build. Does paint thinner work, I just sanded mine down until it was white. I'd love a more consistent and cleaner approach, though


----------



## bob808

I'll drop THIS here for inspiration for anyone who hasn't seen it yet


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Beautiful build. Does paint thinner work, I just sanded mine down until it was white. I'd love a more consistent and cleaner approach, though


I don't think sanding works on the newer models. They changed the material and sanding it just tears them up IIRC.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys







I thought I would pop in and tell you about the new build I'm doing.

Lots of you know about the Compact Splash case. Well, I am designing and making an mATX version of it! The original 'Splash is ITX only and I really wanted something just slightly larger so I set out to make it myself. There will be two versions of the case. A V1 and a V2.

V1 will be your average case with support for 240MM radiators, normal height cards, and SFX PSU. It will feature default support for two 2.5in SSDs or HDDs behind the motherboard and a slim, slot load optical drive. It will also feature a custom pump and reservoir mount.

V2 will be V1's "big, bad brother" with support for 280MM radiators, tall cards like the K|NGP|N, Classified, Matrix, and Lightning cards and full size PSUs to power all of your high-end components. It will feature default support for two 2.5in SSDs or HDDs behind the motherboard and a slim, slot load optical drive. Like V1, it will also feature a custom pump and reservoir mount.

Both V1 and V2 will have the ability to add in an ITX board so that more SSDs and HDDs can be added in the bottom of the case! In the V1, you should have no problems fitting an extra four 2.5in SSDs or HDDs in the bottom using drive cages. In V2, there should be enough room to fit at least two 3.5in drives.

Hopefully you guys are all salivating right now so here's an in progress picture to put you over the edge:



You guys can check out the build log to follow along with the progress! Link *here*.

Enjoy! Jeffinslaw


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hopefully you guys are all salivating right now












This is gonna be good!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Nice! Nothing excites me more than a full case.


She'll be quite full, that's for sure. The only "empty" spots would be for a (difficult to reach and use" slim ODD bay, and a fourth drive spot that won't really be necessary at all, with 2x 3TB HDD's and a 480GB SSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Beautiful build. Does paint thinner work, I just sanded mine down until it was white. I'd love a more consistent and cleaner approach, though


It might, I assume it is paint after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I don't think sanding works on the newer models. They changed the material and sanding it just tears them up IIRC.


That's really unfortunate. I may go with EVGA's redesign of the stock cooler, but I'd like to find a compatible back plate for the card, found here. EVGA offers the card with an AIO liquid cooler attached to the card, that version comes with a plate. I'd also assume since the card is basically reference, it works with reference backplates... But I don't particularly care for the default backplate design that much.


----------



## fleetfeather

In 2 weeks, the Cougar QBX case should be available (in at least some regions)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Should cost about $70 USD, based on my experience with AU prices vs NA prices


----------



## hrockh

what do you guys think is the king of watercooling friendly mAtx case?


----------



## hawkeye071292

I just made a new mitx build. Its in my sig


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> In 2 weeks, the Cougar QBX case should be available (in at least some regions)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should cost about $70 USD, based on my experience with AU prices vs NA prices


Only 17 liters so will be quite compact, nice looking case too.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

finished my nes htpc/gaming build .the case is 4 liters.
you can check out the log here http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build-build-complete-final-pics-up/180

final specs
i5-4670k 4.0ghz
gtx 750ti @ 1200mhz -1350mhz boost clock
1tb 7200rpm 2.5hdd(will change to 1tb ssd once prices get closer to $200)
250w hd-plex psu

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/DSC_0227_zpsy9gvsi3u.jpg.html
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/DSC_0268_zpskkgrdmvc.jpg.html
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/DSC_0290_zps5svqhrk1.jpg.html
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/DSC_0159_zps22cqvqrf.jpg.html
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/DSC_0131_zpsrq2pcwys.jpg.html
cable management
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/DSC_0090_zpsfzwizfqt.jpg.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> finished my nes htpc/gaming build .the case is 4 liters.
> you can check out the log here http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build-build-complete-final-pics-up/180
> 
> final specs
> i5-4670k 4.0ghz
> gtx 750ti @ 1200mhz -1350mhz boost clock
> 1tb 7200rpm 2.5hdd(will change to 1tb ssd once prices get closer to $200)
> 250w hd-plex psu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Great job!! Love the look and attention to detail!*


----------



## rfarmer

I just looked through your build log 8bitjunkie, very impressive work. I love it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

DAT NES


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> what do you guys think is the king of watercooling friendly mAtx case?


The Fractal Arc Mini R2, hands down the best watercooling friendly mATX case around.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

But man is it big. It's like my HAF 912, an ATX mid-tower, but a few inches shorter and an inch narrower. If you can make use of all that space though I don't see an issue.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> what do you guys think is the king of watercooling friendly mAtx case?


With custom liquid cooling for both the CPU and GPU in a small size without modifying the chassis would be a Silverstone TJ08-E at 30.2 liters









*Source:*: Link



*Build Log*: Link

For a no compromise MATX build I suggest the Caselabs S5 at 56.4 Liters.

*Source*: Link



*Build Log*: Link


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The Fractal Arc Mini R2, hands down the best watercooling friendly mATX case around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> With custom liquid cooling for both the CPU and GPU in a small size without modifying the chassis would be a Silverstone TJ08-E at 30.2 liters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*: Link
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log*: Link
> 
> For a no compromise MATX build I suggest the Caselabs S5 at 56.4 Liters.
> 
> *Source*: Link
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log*: Link


Thanks guys.
don't like the look of the Silverstone,Caselabs is huge. Plus I'm dealing with a flat motherboard support atm (Aerocool DS) and it's a PITA. I was wondering if there was a better alternative to the arc mini but it looks like there isn't.. gotta save up to get that loop now








I'll keep an eye out for new cases, mAtx, wc friendly, post them here if you find something interesting!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> don't like the look of the Silverstone,Caselabs is huge. Plus I'm dealing with a flat motherboard support atm (Aerocool DS) and it's a PITA. I was wondering if there was a better alternative to the arc mini but it looks like there isn't.. gotta save up to get that loop now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for new cases, mAtx, wc friendly, post them here if you find something interesting!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> don't like the look of the Silverstone,Caselabs is huge. Plus I'm dealing with a flat motherboard support atm (Aerocool DS) and it's a PITA. I was wondering if there was a better alternative to the arc mini but it looks like there isn't.. gotta save up to get that loop now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for new cases, mAtx, wc friendly, post them here if you find something interesting!




Phanteks Enthoo Evolv

Water Cooling

3 different installation areas for single or dual radiators (120mm and 140mm form factor)
Reservoir mounting points on the Side Bracket
Pump Bracket with vibration dampers - Mounted on Side Bracket / HDD Base

42 liters so in between the Silverstone and the Caselabs.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Evolv


I keep forgetting about the Evolv. Excellent case, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I keep forgetting about the Evolv. Excellent case, I'd highly recommend it.


Agreed!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I keep forgetting about the Evolv. Excellent case, I'd highly recommend it.


Yeah I just got it's little brother the Enthoo Evol ITX and I was impressed.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I just got it's little brother the Enthoo Evol ITX and I was impressed.


I almost got an Evolv Mini (I think that's the official name), but when I learned that they ditched the nice thick anodized aluminum they used in the Evolv for thick plastic, I couldn't bring myself to order one. If they'd stuck with aluminum, I'd have paid almost as much for that as I did for my M1.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I almost got an Evolv Mini (I think that's the official name), but when I learned that they ditched the nice thick anodized aluminum they used in the Evolv for thick plastic, I couldn't bring myself to order one. If they'd stuck with aluminum, I'd have paid almost as much for that as I did for my M1.


Yeah it allowed them to bring it in at a good price, I got mine for $69.99. But I would have liked to have seen them retain the aluminum.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *Great job!! Love the look and attention to detail!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I just looked through your build log 8bitjunkie, very impressive work. I love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> DAT NES


Thanks!

I think I will be doing a SFF build for my next one. I'll post it up here when I do start it.


----------



## Deaam

My next Beasty mATX, pretty exited to start modding that Q33 ITX-case to fit all that..

Anyone interested in the Buildlog ?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> My next Beasty mATX, pretty exited to start modding that Q33 ITX-case to fit all that..
> 
> Anyone interested in the Buildlog ?


Hell Ya - bring it on


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> My next Beasty mATX, pretty exited to start modding that Q33 ITX-case to fit all that..
> 
> *Anyone interested in the Buildlog?*
> 
> ~snip~


First, absolutely interested, this sounds potentially amazing.

Second, why an ATX PSU instead of Silverstone's 600w SFX unit? Wouldn't it give you more leeway with the design of the mod? Or are you keeping the horizontal motherboard and simply modding the rear panel of the case?


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> My next Beasty mATX, pretty exited to start modding that Q33 ITX-case to fit all that..
> 
> Anyone interested in the Buildlog ?


There's a 30% promo code for the Q33 right now on newegg but I don't know if it applies to outside the U.S.?


----------



## D33G33

Mine is still a WIP but I just got the X99 parts and booted it up last night on the bench.

5820k
Asrock X99E-ITX/ac
16gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
Asus GTX980 Strix
Silverstone SX600-G
NCASE M1

Potato pics for now, build log will get proper ones.





Build log for those interested
http://www.overclock.net/t/1527626/minivalidus-work-log


----------



## rfarmer

That looks to be an impressive build D33G33, I was hoping to see someone do a build with this motherboard. I looked at it after release but was concerned with the limited cooling options. With the Narrow ILM socket you were limited to the included heatsink, a couple of Noctua air coolers and the Cooler Master Seidon with the included bracket. Did you use this bracket with your h100?

I have a h105 so that wouldn't work for me. I like the fact that this board has a M.2 slot that supports 4Xpci lanes, you can install the Samsung SM951 with that killer 2000 mb/s read speed. Good luck with the build.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That looks to be an impressive build D33G33, I was hoping to see someone do a build with this motherboard. I looked at it after release but was concerned with the limited cooling options. With the Narrow ILM socket you were limited to the included heatsink, a couple of Noctua air coolers and the Cooler Master Seidon with the included bracket. Did you use this bracket with your h100?
> 
> I have a h105 so that wouldn't work for me. I like the fact that this board has a M.2 slot that supports 4Xpci lanes, you can install the Samsung SM951 with that killer 2000 mb/s read speed. Good luck with the build.


Funny. I have the SM951







AHCI though not NVMe. Also with the 105 Asetek sell a narrow ILM bracket so you would be fine. I did use the h100i with included bracket but needed to put a rubber spacer between the block and bracket for it to give any clamping pressure on the CPU.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Funny. I have the SM951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHCI though not NVMe. Also with the 105 Asetek sell a narrow ILM bracket so you would be fine. I did use the h100i with included bracket but needed to put a rubber spacer between the block and bracket for it to give any clamping pressure on the CPU.


Thanks for the heads up, just found the narrow 2011 retention ring at Asteks ebay store for $5, can't beat that. I was going to wait for the release of Skylake to upgrade, I might be rethinking that now. Look forward to seeing your builds progress.


----------



## Deaam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> First, absolutely interested, this sounds potentially amazing.
> 
> Second, why an ATX PSU instead of Silverstone's 600w SFX unit? Wouldn't it give you more leeway with the design of the mod? Or are you keeping the horizontal motherboard and simply modding the rear panel of the case?


Yeah, i definitely thought about SFX PSU, i used them on both of my pre. builds.

It could give me little more space, but as it will be air cooled rig i don't need so much of it. And ATX psu's 150mm fan will be part of the exhaust.

Also the silverstone 600w SFX has only 2 x pic-e 6/8 connectors, so it would need soldering and rewiring etc. which i feel i don't want to do this time when its not must, unless i of bought "mini itx" GTX970 cards, but those have bad coolers versus these twin fan versions.









Mobo will be installed in "inverted" style, GPU:s on the top and will be attached to left side panel vertically, I/O to the back ofc.

There will be 240 grill in the front and two fans intake and one exhaust fan + PSU. Windows on the top and side.

Im pretty sure the color theme will be white/grey/yellow to go nice with that Asrock yellowish mob, some akasa yellow fans etc..

the case could actually fit 2x240 rads with all the other water-cooling parts, but it would get too expensive for my budget atm.. But never know, maybe i win the lottery


----------



## HatSwitch

Howdy, figured I'd throw mine in the mix. Seen a few Evolv ITXs, very few with the front rad. Can barely see it in the pics, but it's on the front with a pair of 120mm fans in pull. Also decided to try the utility bracket, proved to be an interesting build overall.

Full build log here.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hardly beastly but I'm nearly done with my watercooled HTPC with entirely used and old parts.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatSwitch*
> 
> Howdy, figured I'd throw mine in the mix. Seen a few Evolv ITXs, very few with the front rad. Can barely see it in the pics, but it's on the front with a pair of 120mm fans in pull. Also decided to try the utility bracket, proved to be an interesting build overall.
> 
> Full build log here.


Nice good job! Did Alphacool change there imprint on their radiators to a vinyl sticker or print from the gold sticker plate recently?


----------



## HatSwitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice good job! Did Alphacool change there imprint on their radiators to a vinyl sticker or print from the gold sticker plate recently?


Thanks! As far as I know it's just the ST30s that have the light blue sticker or paint, the 45mm and 60mm look to have the gold sticker still.


----------



## Stiltz85

Not sure if I qualify so I will just leave it to you guys to decide.
I've got a little PC with a massive hunger for all of my munies.

Case: Lian Li PC-V359WB
Motherboard: EVGA X99 Micro
CPU: Intel i7 5960X
RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000)
Graphics: EVGA GTX680 CLASSIFIED (Waiting for next gen nVidia cards to upgrade)
Primary Hard Drive: Corsair Force 3 SSD 240 GB (Soon to be replaced with 2 PNY CS1111 480GB SSD's in RAID0)
Storage Hard Drives: Seagate Hybrid Drive ST4000DX001 4TB (x2) and a WD Black 7200 RPM 3TB
PSU: Corsair AX 860i
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Wifi Adapter: ASUS PCE-AC68 Dual-band Wireless-AC1900 Adapter


----------



## Jimbags

Getting this case next. Going to have to give up my ODD and nzxt mesh 5.25 bay fan controller. Think its worth it?


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 
> Getting this case next. Going to have to give up my ODD and nzxt mesh 5.25 bay fan controller. Think its worth it?


It looks cool, what is it?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> It looks cool, what is it?


its Parvum Systems s2.0


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> It looks cool, what is it?


Looks like Parvum S2.0 White/Black http://www.parvumsystems.com/product/parvum-systems-s1-0-black


----------



## Dimensive

Stuffed little folding beast...

*Case:* Antec ISK 600M
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z97M
*CPU:* Intel i3-4170
*Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
*RAM:* 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1333MHz
*GPU:* MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G x 2
*PSU:* Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 720W
*SSD:* 60GB OCZ Solid 3 SSD
*OS:* Linux Mint 17.1



Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558749/build-log-origin-folding-rig/


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> its Parvum Systems s2.0


Awesome, I might get one. Looks like a good box to water cool. Mine is too small for a full loop.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Awesome, I might get one. Looks like a good box to water cool. Mine is too small for a full loop.


Yeah awesome case just no 5.25 bays can fit 2x240mm tads stock or a 360 and 240 with modding top panel.
Like this 

Heres the link to a nice build with modded top panel.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=388079


----------



## Jeffinslaw

mATX designed by me in SolidWorks and ready to be cut out VERY soon! More in my build log. Click the link in my sig titled "Project mATX."

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jimbags

Love it @Jeffinslaw.
Followed your builds before and now im excited


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 
> Getting this case next. Going to have to give up my ODD and nzxt mesh 5.25 bay fan controller. Think its worth it?


Yeah it'll be totally worth it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> mATX designed by me in SolidWorks and ready to be cut out VERY soon! More in my build log. Click the link in my sig titled "Project mATX."
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


No disrespect but that is just as Compact Splash copy.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No disrespect but that is just as Compact Splash copy.


LOL - Compact Splash Brotherhood owner's list.

026 - Jeffinslaw

- Case No: 026
- Color: Satin Black
- Side Panel: Color Matched Steel
- Power Switch: Delrin / White LED
- Front I/O: Yes
- Radiator Screws: M4
- Drainport: No
- Fillport: Yes
- CPU: i7 4770k
- GPU: AMD Radeon 7970
- RAM: 8GB Dominator GT
- MOBO: ASUS Maximus VI Impact
- Storage: 250GB Samsung EVO 840 & 750GB WD Scorpio Black



From Build Log OP
"I will be designing my own case based on the Compact Splash. However, I will try my best to not make a copy cat case. My case will have some similarities though. Overall, I will try my best to design a case that takes design elements from the Compact Splash case and have it be something I am proud of."

Go for it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No disrespect but that is just as Compact Splash copy.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Compact Splash Brotherhood owner's list.
> 
> 026 - Jeffinslaw
> 
> - Case No: 026
> - Color: Satin Black
> - Side Panel: Color Matched Steel
> - Power Switch: Delrin / White LED
> - Front I/O: Yes
> - Radiator Screws: M4
> - Drainport: No
> - Fillport: Yes
> - CPU: i7 4770k
> - GPU: AMD Radeon 7970
> - RAM: 8GB Dominator GT
> - MOBO: ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> - Storage: 250GB Samsung EVO 840 & 750GB WD Scorpio Black
> 
> 
> 
> From Build Log OP
> "I will be designing my own case based on the Compact Splash. However, I will try my best to not make a copy cat case. My case will have some similarities though. Overall, I will try my best to design a case that takes design elements from the Compact Splash case and have it be something I am proud of."
> 
> Go for it
Click to expand...

I knew he already had one,didnt know he had that comment in his log. Bit of a shame,if you are going to the effort of designing something then at least make it special...

Just my


----------



## fleetfeather

I feel like She Loved E is too nice or laid back to kick up a stink about someone re-purposing his original design?


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Stuffed little folding beast...
> 
> *Case:* Antec ISK 600M
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z97M
> *CPU:* Intel i3-4170
> *Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> *RAM:* 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1333MHz
> *GPU:* MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G x 2
> *PSU:* Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 720W
> *SSD:* 60GB OCZ Solid 3 SSD
> *OS:* Linux Mint 17.1
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558749/build-log-origin-folding-rig/


The VRM's run very hot on those MSI cards I'd be keeping tabs on that.

Rig looks great though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No disrespect but that is just as Compact Splash copy.


Noticed it immediately too. It's more of a bigger version than a copy though? Still,always better to throw in your own creativity in the looks department i'd say.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Noticed it immediately too. It's more of a bigger version than a copy though? Still,always better to throw in your own creativity in the looks department i'd say.


Its matx instead of mitx so he has completely redesigned the internals. Still pretty cool and creative.


----------



## EpicOtis13

This seems like an appropriate place today ask, I was wondering which mATX X99 board is the best all around. I really like the look of the Gigabyte board, but I've heard that it has issues, the Evga one looks nice but I think that my GPU config would block the usb and front panel connectors. The ASRock board looks fine, but I've heard some bad things about it. Just wondering, since I'm currently planning and buying parts for a new build, that may or may not be the first of its kind.


----------



## Aibohphobia

EVGA has a refresh of their board that addresses the USB 3.0 header issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558678/twitter-hexus-evga-x99-micro2-with-usb-3-1-type-c

Asus also has a board coming out that looks promising: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558301/tpu-asus-x99m-ws-micro-atx-motherboard-pictured

I wouldn't get the original EVGA over the refresh. The Gigabyte X99M-Gaming 5 is decent, not impressed with the fan controls though.

All the X99 board have some bad reviews since it's a new platform. I haven't heard anything particularly bad about the mATX X99 ASRock boards, they seem solid.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> EVGA has a refresh of their board that addresses the USB 3.0 header issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558678/twitter-hexus-evga-x99-micro2-with-usb-3-1-type-c
> 
> Asus also has a board coming out that looks promising: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558301/tpu-asus-x99m-ws-micro-atx-motherboard-pictured
> 
> I wouldn't get the original EVGA over the refresh. The Gigabyte X99M-Gaming 5 is decent, not impressed with the fan controls though.
> 
> All the X99 board have some bad reviews since it's a new platform. I haven't heard anything particularly bad about the mATX X99 ASRock boards, they seem solid.


What would be your recommendation if I were to buy one next weekend


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> What would be your recommendation if I were to buy one next weekend


Are you just swapping board and CPU from your sig rig? Any priorities? Fan control, overclocking, color scheme, M.2 support, etc.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Are you just swapping board and CPU from your sig rig? Any priorities? Fan control, overclocking, color scheme, M.2 support, etc.


I am currently selling everything but my hard drives and one GPU from my sig rig in preparation for AMD Fury. Red is nice for colors, and I will be controlling my fans externally so that doesn't really matter. I like the looks best of the Gigabyte board, but I've heard horror stories, so I don't know what to do. Also M.2 doesn't really matter to me, my current 3 850 EVOs are more than enough.


----------



## Aibohphobia

I don't overclock so can't speak to that much but my Gigabyte has been mostly solid. My rig doesn't POST once every month or two but I'm not sure if it's the board or something else. It's so infrequent that it's been hard to troubleshoot. Not a fan of the BIOS though.

If you're going to have both GPUs installed then the USB 3.0 header will be an issue. EVGA sells a low profile USB 3.0 header adapter that may work: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I don't overclock so can't speak to that much but my Gigabyte has been mostly solid. My rig doesn't POST once every month or two but I'm not sure if it's the board or something else. It's so infrequent that it's been hard to troubleshoot. Not a fan of the BIOS though.
> 
> If you're going to have both GPUs installed then the USB 3.0 header will be an issue. EVGA sells a low profile USB 3.0 header adapter that may work: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000028


NIce! Thanks for the link!


----------



## USMC Modder

Here's a couple pics of my Parvum S2.0 build that I did. It's got a 5820K running at 4.3 on an EVGA X99 micro board with 16gb of Vengeance ram at 2800 and two EVGA 670 FTW edition that will get swapped with EVGA 980ti SC editions once they are available and I can get full cover blocks for them. I tried to use up all the space I had with water cooling to keep it running in check, while still keeping it a clean build and not cluttered around the motherboard. More info in my build log if you want to check it out.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Beautiful! Love the colors!

Very clean, especially with the parallel GPU piping!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The EK Vulture mod is complete,ITX to mATX.


----------



## Dienz

Hot damn, B Negative! That's _incredible_ build. I love it!!!!


----------



## timerwin63

@B NEGATIVE, every now and then, you post these builds, and I swear I hear my wallet scream from my dresser. That build is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## iFreilicht

Holy crap, that looks gorgeous! But it also shows quite nicely how huge the Vulture is. if this was the regular layout, it would be a much more compelling case.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I do love me some polished copper.
Awesomesauce build. I need one; shame my money's already earmarked.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@EpicOtis13 go with AsRock. Great board, great price,what's not to like. The Extreme 4 is pretty much identical to the Fatal1ty Killer though,so whichever is cheaper


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> @EpicOtis13 go with AsRock. Great board, great price,what's not to like. The Extreme 4 is pretty much identical to the Fatal1ty Killer though,so whichever is cheaper


Alright, thanks for the advice, I'm probably going to go with the fatality since it fits my red color scheme.


----------



## armourcore9brker

AMD R9 Nano.









6in (152.4 mm)

2x Perf/Watt compared to the R9 290X.

Releases at the end of summer.



I know my next GPU.


----------



## mAs81

That looks very promising


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> AMD R9 Nano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6in (152.4 mm)
> 
> 2x Perf/Watt compared to the R9 290X.
> 
> Releases at the end of summer.
> 
> (image)
> 
> I know my next GPU.


I was flipping around this month's issue of CPU and saw this as well! Sapphire's releasing an OC edition, theirs is 6.7in (length of ITX board) and comes in at an MRSP of $229.99. On an X99 system it was able to attain a score of 770 and 30.6FPS in Uningine Heaven 4.0 at 1080p. Looks like a killer card  although I'm not sure about power consumption. I'm supposing a single 8-pin connector for power?


----------



## armourcore9brker

I think you might be talking about a different card.







This card was announced today and doesn't have an MSRP. Release date is late summer.


----------



## Mr Mari0o




----------



## She loved E

Looks great Mari0o! Seen some solid 901 builds lately, I like your clean air-cooled version a lot. Really nice choices on hardware too.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> AMD R9 Nano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6in (152.4 mm)
> 
> 2x Perf/Watt compared to the R9 290X.
> 
> Releases at the end of summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my next GPU.


Wait is that coming that short STOCK from AMD?
This means we might actually see waterblocks for these. Most of the other short GPUs don't have whole card blocks since most WC manufacturers don't sell very many OEM specific blocks.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Looks great Mari0o! Seen some solid 901 builds lately, I like your clean air-cooled version a lot. Really nice choices on hardware too.


thank you







I'm still looking to get a custom acrylic side panel with a hole cut out for the heatsink intake, then ill be finished


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dat card is badass, I'm also very intrigued.
@funfortehfun is talking about 285 ITX.


----------



## ccRicers

Cautiously jumping on the R9 Nano hype wagon.

If it's cheaper than a 980 and supports DX 12.1 out of the box I'm going for it. We need more than 4k benchmarks though. I want to see how it rips through 1440p gaming.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm cautiously optimistic about heat output. Matching a 290X at half the energy use is 1) impressive and 2) an even bigger jump than Nvidia from the 780Ti to 980 and 780 to 970. I have no doubt it will perform well, given that Fiji is the fourth GCN revision (from what I have read), or one after Tonga, two after Bonaire and Hawaii, and three after the rest. Performance gains have so far been marginal per revision, but it'll be like Skylake - Sandy Bridge users finally have a reason to upgrade since it's happened three times. At worst, we'll see Tonga levels of performance.

However, the reference heatsink is 152mm at the widest (totally neglecting VRMs and video ports) and is cooled by a single fan. I'm not sure they'd waste the die making it on par with a 270X or 285 or something, so Hawaii performance at sub-200W TDP is really the only practical way to do it.


----------



## Jimbags

My Parvum S2.0 arrived in the mail.. Too bad Im at work till late, then dinner with my dad :-/ On top of that 2.5 yo son and heavily pregnant wife hmmm hopefully get to it this weekend, maybe


----------



## Janac

Please check out my case in progress









http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/120#post_24060668


__
https://flic.kr/p/18947172762


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Please check out my case in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/120#post_24060668
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/18947172762


Oh I remember seeing the first concept for it. Great to see you're still working on it. I would've liked a bent wood panel better, but this looks pretty nice as well.


----------



## R3apR369

It's a mini-ITX, I swear!











Unfortunately, no build log. I'm to lazy to do those now.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> It's a mini-ITX, I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no build log. I'm to lazy to do those now.


No build log? Atleast more photos please !!!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> It's a mini-ITX, I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no build log. I'm to lazy to do those now.


Ah yesss, I have been waiting to see more builds using this case.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ah yesss, I have been waiting to see more builds using this case.


Which case is that?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Which case is that?


It's a Lian Li PC-05


----------



## rfarmer

I believe that is a LIAN LI PC-O5S, the PC-05 doesn't have fan mounting at the top for the AIO.


----------



## jooopaaa

My new beasty ITX rig, still waiting PSU and got some little things to do (Side panel painting, wiring etc.)

It is Cooltek smallest U1 case, which has been modded hard as seen. It's painted with plasti dip and i'm satisfied with the finish.

Interior:

-ITX setup (Asrock itx, i5-4970k, 2x4gb)
-Scythe Kozuti CPU cooler
-SFX psu 600w silverstone (Nanoxia green/carbon extensions)
-KFA2 GTX970 With PCI-E riser card
-2 x SSD
-2 x 80mm fans at the bottom intake
-1 x 120mm fan exhaust
-Vandal power button
-NZXT hue led strip with controller for lights


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

(Shameless plug...)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561735/anand-the-intel-xeon-d-review-performance-per-watt-server-soc-champion/0_20#post_24078998

Is this beastly? Eight Broadwell cores, 128GiB of DDR4, and an mITX board.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My new beasty ITX rig, still waiting PSU and got some little things to do (Side panel painting, wiring etc.)
> 
> It is Cooltek smallest U1 case, which has been modded hard as seen. It's painted with plasti dip and i'm satisfied with the finish.
> 
> Interior:
> 
> -ITX setup (Asrock itx, i5-4970k, 2x4gb)
> -Scythe Kozuti CPU cooler
> -SFX psu 600w silverstone (Nanoxia green/carbon extensions)
> -KFA2 GTX970 With PCI-E riser card
> -2 x SSD
> -2 x 80mm fans at the bottom intake
> -1 x 120mm fan exhaust
> -Vandal power button
> -NZXT hue led strip with controller for lights
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like it, do you have a build log or more pictures? It's really hard to see what the layout is, and I don't see where the PSU is placed at all.
Some minor thing that I would like to criticise is the power button: This build really needs one with black finish and a green LED, yours is silver, which doesn't fit the colour scheme at all. Other than that, very nice build. I love that you showed of your GPU like that in such a small case.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> (Shameless plug...)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561735/anand-the-intel-xeon-d-review-performance-per-watt-server-soc-champion/0_20#post_24078998
> 
> Is this beastly? Eight Broadwell cores, 128GiB of DDR4, and an mITX board.


Not going to be the best for gaming because it doesn't clock very high in its 45W TDP envelope.

I'd buy it but I care more about transcoding/server/compiling duties in my rigs than pure gaming.

As with most server products, it's absolutely drool-worthy for those that need it and pretty meh for everyone else.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> As with most server products, it's absolutely drool-worthy for those that need it and pretty meh for everyone else.


I like it!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Depending on how well DX12 does, it might be pretty decent for gaming. Incredibly stupid though, since a Skylake i7 or E3 will be clocked twice as high, i.e. it doesn't require all cores to be used. Even the low-power T models turbo to 3.5GHz or so and have high enough TDPs to handle it.

The scary part is that it's around twice as fast as the Xbone's and PS4's APUs while using similar power. Eight Jaguar cores vs eight Broadwell cores clocked 25% faster is an obvious victory.

As a mobile workstation however, it'd be awesome. One of those paired with a decent FirePro or Quadro and you could slap it in a sub-5L case to go.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Why is the chip soldered its so nice!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Embedded systems. Quite literally everything low-power does that. The exception is AMD AM1, which is basically just overstock Kabini parts. Sockets are for high-power.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> [...]
> As a mobile workstation however, it'd be awesome. One of those paired with a decent FirePro or Quadro and you could slap it in a sub-5L case to go.


Would you consider the Quadro K1200 and the FirePro W600 decent? Because everything stronger doesn't seem to be available in mITX length.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Not going to be the best for gaming because it doesn't clock very high in its 45W TDP envelope.
> 
> I'd buy it but I care more about transcoding/server/compiling duties in my rigs than pure gaming.
> 
> As with most server products, it's absolutely drool-worthy for those that need it and pretty meh for everyone else.


i wonder how does it stack up to the 45w i7 T series.

im hunting a 45w CPU for my next gaming rig


----------



## hrockh

thoughts on the new WC integrated AMD card?


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thoughts on the new WC integrated AMD card?


Rip off the bulky cooler it comes with and replace it with a 1 slot waterblock and connect it with the rest of the WC tubing.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thoughts on the new WC integrated AMD card?
> 
> 
> 
> Rip off the bulky cooler it comes with and replace it with a 1 slot waterblock and connect it with the rest of the WC tubing.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be too hard. The reference card is single-slot in that there's no stacked DVI to require the second slot. Smaller block and a single-slot bracket are all you need.

It looks incredibly simple to cool though. VRMs and a package with the GPU and four VRAM stacks are it. Two components.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard. The reference card is single-slot in that there's no stacked DVI to require the second slot. Smaller block and a single-slot bracket are all you need.
> 
> It looks incredibly simple to cool though. VRMs and a package with the GPU and four VRAM stacks are it. Two components.


I personally am very exited about the single slot I/O because the Aircooled one profits from that as well because it gives more space for exhaust air.
Hopefully that will carry over to the non-reference designs, it would fix my current main issue with mITX cards.
@QinX is probably very exited about this as well, an H2O-micro with Fury would be a nice build to see.

I also think that this simplified cooling could be a huge advantage when it comes to the need of airflow at the card when watercooled. Not quite sure why they chose to use a dual-slot waterblock, though.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Not quite sure why they chose to use a dual-slot waterblock, though.


That's because the pump is on the card. It's basically an AIO with a heatspreader to cool the vrm's.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Not quite sure why they chose to use a dual-slot waterblock, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's because the pump is on the card. It's basically an AIO with a heatspreader to cool the vrm's.


Exactly this. It's a CoolerMaster AIO bolted to the card with a copper pipe slightly flattened and run over the VRM acting as a heatsink for those.



Also, fun fact, the fan on the AIO is a Gentle Typhoon. It looks like one of their high RPM models, too. (You can tell from the ring in the blades that prevents warping at high speeds, for those who don't know.) It apparently only runs at 1150 RPM (I think) on the AIO, though. Strange fan choice at that speed as opposed to one of the grey-bladed "slower" models (that go up to 2150rpm).


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Where'd you get that picture? Interesting how it has that copper pipe in there, I guess to cool the VRMs?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Where'd you get that picture? Interesting how it has that copper pipe in there, I guess to cool the VRMs?


TechReport has its own pictures showing the insides of the card. And yes, there's a block for the VRMs integrated into the cooler. The pipe runs directly into that block, looks like a hollow square tube that sits on top of the VRMs.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

There's more in the review thread in the news section.

How much time did they spend coming up with that cooling method? That looks like something I'd rig together in 5 minutes.


----------



## ElCidMX

A "little" update for my Rig







(microwave 3.0) The beautiful GTX Titan X










That Feeling











Saludos...


----------



## Dienz

I need to put my updated rig here. I will do so after I get off work in! I like the variation in everyone's builds. Each PC has a uniqueness all its own


----------



## jooopaaa

Got my pc powered, i like









Betters pics coming in few days as friend brings hes camera in.


----------



## yensiang

my 10.29liter mini itx

dimension：250*168*245mm（H*W*D，not include case feet），10.29L
my current set up
CPU : core i5-4460
CPU cooler : noctua U9B- SE (even i not overclock with the set up but i love tower cooler)
mobo : gigabyte h97n-wifi
ram : G-skill ares 8gb *2
storage : seagate SSD 240gb and seagate 2.5 1TB
GPU : asus GTX-760
actualy just the mobo is brand new but other hardware is i get from my old build prodigy M.
here is some picture



here my post link
http://www.overclock.net/t/1562025/build-log-some-custom-made-10-29l-mini-itx-casing-from-hz-mk2


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yensiang*
> 
> my 10.29liter mini itx
> 
> dimension：250*168*245mm（H*W*D，not include case feet），10.29L
> my current set up
> CPU : core i5-4460
> CPU cooler : noctua U9B- SE (even i not overclock with the set up but i love tower cooler)
> mobo : gigabyte h97n-wifi
> ram : G-skill ares 8gb *2
> storage : seagate SSD 240gb and seagate 2.5 1TB
> GPU : asus GTX-760
> actualy just the mobo is brand new but other hardware is i get from my old build prodigy M.
> here is some picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my post link
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562025/build-log-some-custom-made-10-29l-mini-itx-casing-from-hz-mk2


I really like the design, especially the sliding panels, but the buildlog on chiphell is unreadable for me, unfortunately.
Let's hope we can make the 500W FlexATX PSU happen, that should make your build much quieter.


----------



## yensiang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I really like the design, especially the sliding panels, but the buildlog on chiphell is unreadable for me, unfortunately.
> Let's hope we can make the 500W FlexATX PSU happen, that should make your build much quieter.


Thanks..I love the sliding panel design as well. the current case is 2015 version. There is original design and build log I update in my tread. You can have a look. Google translate not able to translate ?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yensiang*
> 
> Thanks..I love the sliding panel design as well. the current case is 2015 version. There is original design and build log I update in my tread. You can have a look. Google translate not able to translate ?


Google translate was a pain to read when I last used it, nothing really made sense.


----------



## yensiang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Google translate was a pain to read when I last used it, nothing really made sense.


Still got alot of pictures to look around thr tread ^^


----------



## HPE1000

Man... Every case upgrade on my computer has been bigger than the last. Started with the Sugo SG05, went to the Node 304 and now I have a Corsair 250d in the mail. I feel like my Node killed my mobo from lack of air passing over the mobo so I got the 250d since it has a fan sitting right next to the motherboard. Will post pics when my system is all up and running and pretty


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Man... Every case upgrade on my computer has been bigger than the last. Started with the Sugo SG05, went to the Node 304 and now I have a Corsair 250d in the mail. I feel like my Node killed my mobo from lack of air passing over the mobo so I got the 250d since it has a fan sitting right next to the motherboard. Will post pics when my system is all up and running and pretty


next case will be mATX. LOL


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> next case will be mATX. LOL


Absolutely not

itx4lyfe XD


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Absolutely not
> 
> itx4lyfe XD


Says the guy planning to build in an ITX case bigger than some mATX cases


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Says the guy planning to build in an ITX case bigger than some mATX cases


ssssssshhhh

we wont talk about that


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Personally I wouldn't mind an ATX version of Nova









ATX because then I could throw my secondary desktop in it


----------



## catbuster

ppl are designing some nice mATX cases sub 20L so dats ok i guess


----------



## iFreilicht

You guys are giving me chills.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow. Does that case also support SSI-EEB as well? I do like how the OP is thinking the same way I do, to put a dual Xeon board in one of his proposed builds. Then instead of 4 GPUs you can just put 1 or 2 and put one of the 240mm rads on the bottom. That will keep the GPUs on display while also making water cooling setup easier.


You've gotta ask him to be absolutely certain, but the clearances on everything are quite small in that case, so if SSI-EEB is a little bit wider than ATX, it probably won't fit. Longer may not be a problem.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

SSI EEB is something like two ATX boards slapped together. 16" wide IIRC. That's doable in a 20L case if you make enough of an effort.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> SSI EEB is something like two ATX boards slapped together. 16" wide IIRC. That's doable in a 20L case if you make enough of an effort.


SSI-EEB is 12" wide just like Standard ATX, but it's deeper with 13" vs 9.6" on ATX.

So it may fit inside the case, but then the front rad probably won't fit anymore.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Why is "width" the vertical component exactly? That's height when mounted to a case, perhaps depth in a horizontal server rack.

Ugh.

I swear it was "higher" [sic] than that. I'm not sure what I'm thinking of then. EATX and SSI CEB are effectively the same - slightly "higher" [sic] than ATX but mostly uniprocessor boards.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> SSI-EEB is 12" wide just like Standard ATX, but it's deeper with 13" vs 9.6" on ATX.
> 
> So it may fit inside the case, but then the front rad probably won't fit anymore.


The OP does say it supports E-ATX motherboards. True E-ATX boards are actually same in dimensions as SSI-EEB. But I'm not sure if that still allows front rad support.

The significant difference between the two is the different mounting holes. There are at least 3 (I think) which have different locations. If you can't attach screws to every hole that lines up that might lead to stability problems holding two CPUs, the coolers and a bunch of ram. Some of these motherboards come with their own CPU backplates.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is "width" the vertical component exactly? That's height when mounted to a case, perhaps depth in a horizontal server rack.
> 
> Ugh.


Rack servers. Old Desktops.

BTW: What you would call "width" on a GPU is actually its height, as well. Jussayin.


----------



## blooder11181

sig rig amd quad green finish-ish
pics tomorrow


----------



## Master__Shake

Core i7 2600k
Asus P8z77-i wifi/deluxe
8gb's of Patriot 1333mhz memory
Corsair CX 500 PSU oh i wish you were modular...
Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 2gb
Coolit ECO C240 cpu cooler
120gb Mushkin Enhanced Chronos G2 SSD
Corsair 250D case
2 Noctua 80mm Redux Rear Fans
3 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons (2 on raid 1 in front)
and some really bad cable management.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> Core i7 2600k
> Asus P8z77-i wifi/deluxe
> 8gb's of Patriot 1333mhz memory
> Corsair CX 500 PSU oh i wish you were modular...
> Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 2gb
> Coolit ECO C240 cpu cooler
> 120gb Mushkin Enhanced Chronos G2 SSD
> Corsair 250D case
> 2 Noctua 80mm Redux Rear Fans
> 3 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons (2 on raid 1 in front)
> and some really bad cable management.


Great tig, please for the love of god! Clean those cables!


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Great tig, please for the love of god! Clean those cables!


wtb a modular atx psu with short cables


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Great tig, please for the love of god! Clean those cables!


There really isn't much that can be done about them. Doesn't matter though, im sure you can't even see them when looking through the window on the top of the case


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There really isn't much that can be done about them. Doesn't matter though, *im sure you can't even see them when looking through the window on the top of the case :*P


yup


----------



## EternalRest

thermaltake core v21


----------



## HPE1000

Really tempted to get some leds or something to put inside.


----------



## slothiraptor

I finally downsized my Switch 810 to an Arc Mini R2
Before:


After:


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> I finally downsized my Switch 810 to an Arc Mini R2
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


nice! what rads did you get for the R2 build? looking to do something very similar soon


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice! what rads did you get for the R2 build? looking to do something very similar soon


I'm using an XSPC RX240 and EX360.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> I'm using an XSPC RX240 and EX360.


Thanks! any reason why you didn't get a thick 360 rad at the top?


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Thanks! any reason why you didn't get a thick 360 rad at the top?


Ya, the fittings for the vrm block and ram heatsinks stick out too far.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Maybe not too beastly, but I slammed my 970 in the wife's pc since I ordered my 980ti today.

PS: the hadron hydro has like... no cable management options.


----------



## blooder11181

photos of my sig rig
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1391402/amd-quad-green#


----------



## Bobbythunder

Not the best pictures but finally finished. i7 5820k, gigabyte x99 board 8 gigs of mushkin ddr4 2100mhz. rest is in the sig.
http://postimg.org/image/94ln72bkj/
http://postimg.org/image/x30qhkb79/


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobbythunder*
> 
> Not the best pictures but finally finished. i7 5820k, gigabyte x99 board 8 gigs of mushkin ddr4 2100mhz. rest is in the sig.


Could you upload larger versions? It looks absolutely ridiculous and I like that, but the pictures you uploaded are literally thumbnail sized.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobbythunder*
> 
> Not the best pictures but finally finished. i7 5820k, gigabyte x99 board 8 gigs of mushkin ddr4 2100mhz. rest is in the sig.
> http://postimg.org/image/94ln72bkj/
> http://postimg.org/image/x30qhkb79/


Lol had to break out my magnifine glass. Ha


----------



## ryanallan

Ya, whats going on there.
Are those two 360's bolted to the side lol?


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobbythunder*
> 
> Not the best pictures but finally finished. i7 5820k, gigabyte x99 board 8 gigs of mushkin ddr4 2100mhz. rest is in the sig.
> http://postimg.org/image/94ln72bkj/
> http://postimg.org/image/x30qhkb79/


Took the "m" in mATX quite literally in those pics. haha


----------



## Bobbythunder

Ah sorry guys, didn't realize those pictures were so small. Ignore the mess. This was shortly after completing the build and I took pictures before cleanup. 2 360 radiators mounted on the back panel (Feser 360 xchanger and xspc). All the wires are routed into the case, under the board and into the fan controller. Was a great way to hide some of the mess from the fans. i7- 5820k, gigabyte m99 board (matx), 8gigs of ddr4 Muskin memory, 2 6950s w/ Koolance blocks, Corsair 1000RM psu, 2 WD black 1tb drives, Kyros pro cpu block, 655 pump, Ek single bay res, Scythe kaze master fan controller and that pretty much covers it.


----------



## Janac

I have just finished this project and I would love to hear your thoughts about it.



Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/140#post_24172638


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I have just finished this project and I would love to hear your thoughts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/140#post_24172638


I saw you finished it and I really like it, especially the way the door opens and the cover you made for the PSU. I don't understand why you didn't make a larger window, though. Other than that, it's a great build.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I have just finished this project and I would love to hear your thoughts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/140#post_24172638


THat's awesome. Not sure about the name. Taurine is bull semen. It's in Red bull. That's why I don't drink Red Bull.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Taurine is bull semen. It's in Red bull. That's why I don't drink Red Bull.


That's an urban legend. Taurin is 2-aminoethanesulfonic acid which can be found in the tissue of pretty much any animal and apparently even accounts for up to 0.1% of the human body weight. The name Taurin comes from the latin word for bull gall, where it can be found commonly. One of the reason why people may think that it is bull semen or bull urine (that's the version I know) is that Taurus in latin (Tauros in greek) means "Bull", so Taurin sounds like a combination of Taurus and Urin.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> THat's awesome. Not sure about the name. Taurine is bull semen. It's in Red bull. That's why I don't drink Red Bull.


"Although there is taurine in bull semen, this is not the source of the ingredient in Red Bull, other energy drinks, or the host of other products that contain the molecule, which include baby formula and cosmetics. It's synthesized in a lab and is suitable for vegans and anyone wishing to avoid animal products."

Source.

In other news, I recently added a GTX 980 into the mix.


----------



## onevoicewild

Stiltz85 your case looks vaguely familiar?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I have just finished this project and I would love to hear your thoughts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/140#post_24172638


I like that hinge. It looks really good. That side panel is also the same shade as my desk which is pretty neat. I love the wood stained panel look.


----------



## jooopaaa

Few pics of my modded Cooltek U1 case:

-ITX board
-GTX970
-i5
-etc..


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> Few pics of my modded Cooltek U1 case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> -ITX board
> -GTX970
> -i5
> -etc..


Yeah, GALAX/KFA² GTX970 masterrace







I like how the GPU is showing in the side window, that never ceases to look good, but man, that window needs cleaning. Where is your PSU in this setup? I can see the cables and everything, but where is it? What's the thing so dangerously close to the fan on the back?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Stiltz85 your case looks vaguely familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is beautiful.


----------



## svictorcc




----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I have just finished this project and I would love to hear your thoughts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532421/sponsored-scratch-build-taurean-22l-wood-making-of-my-first-case/140#post_24172638


Awesome build man, congrats!
I still couldn't look your build log, but will check it later =)


----------



## Dyaems

not sure if this case has been posted yet, but have you guys seen the "mini" nzxt phantom? namely Rise 165-e and Techware Raiden.

Dunno whats with the price difference since they are only the same, but the Rise 165-e only costs around $15 in our country xD

There is also the Techware Carbon which has similar layout with Aerocool Dead Silence


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> not sure if this case has been posted yet, but have you guys seen the "mini" nzxt phantom? namely Rise 165-e and Techware Raiden.
> 
> Dunno whats with the price difference since they are only the same, but the Rise 165-e only costs around $15 in our country xD
> 
> There is also the Techware Carbon which has similar layout with Aerocool Dead Silence


I like how the texture on the window doesn't fit the internals at all and is completely wrong in perspective. I mean it's ok, but it doesn't seem like anything special.


----------



## HPE1000

Props to corsair. Handled my request in less than 4 minutes









My front panel piece for the 250d was kinda defective where the glue didnt hold the metal to the plastic and it looked bad so they are sending a new one out.

Also ordered some more fans... another 120mm yate loon d12sm12c fan and two 80mm yate loon fans for the back of the case. They were on sale so for 3 dollars it is worth trying 2 80's on low speeds as they should be silent just like the 120mm ones. The two fan splitters cost more than the 3 fans because the fans were on sale.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Props to corsair. Handled my request in less than 4 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My front panel piece for the 250d was kinda defective where the glue didnt hold the metal to the plastic and it looked bad so they are sending a new one out.
> 
> Also ordered some more fans... another 120mm yate loon d12sm12c fan and two 80mm yate loon fans for the back of the case. They were on sale so for 3 dollars it is worth trying 2 80's on low speeds as they should be silent just like the 120mm ones. The two fan splitters cost more than the 3 fans because the fans were on sale.


Good luck. One of the latches on my front panel was damaged. Went back and forth with Corsair for several weeks before they finally agreed to send me a new front panel. When I received it, it was for a 350D. I just threw it away and gave up. I just live with the broken latch now. Almost everything in my build is from Corsair. Case, 2 SSD's, RAM, 2 Water coolers. Hell even my keyboard, mouse and mousepad are Corsair. I think my next build will be NZXT.


----------



## Aleckazee

I hope 370x330x180mm (~22L) is acceptable. Apologies if it isn't. I decided to make a custom case not long ago (originally meant to be smaller than it is) and it's been sitting 90% from completion for about a month now. There's just a few small things I still need to do: install a proper power button, front usb ports, some lighting, buy a flat power cable and run it to the back and possibly make some sort of cover. Also, it's just based on a 2500k @ 4.6GHz and GTX 770 4GB (ancient technology now unfortunately, on the plus side still runs games quite well for me at 1440p/60hz). Anyway, here it is as is, I call it Velvet Pancakes







Please let me know what you think and any suggestions are more than welcome.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## catbuster

@ Aleckazee looks packed, i like it


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I hope 370x330x180mm (~22L) is acceptable. Apologies if it isn't. I decided to make a custom case not long ago (originally meant to be smaller than it is) and it's been sitting 90% from completion for about a month now. There's just a few small things I still need to do: install a proper power button, front usb ports, some lighting, buy a flat power cable and run it to the back and possibly make some sort of cover. Also, it's just based on a 2500k @ 4.6GHz and GTX 770 4GB (ancient technology now unfortunately, on the plus side still runs games quite well for me at 1440p/60hz). Anyway, here it is as is, I call it Velvet Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think and any suggestions are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah no worries, we're in the beastly thread, not the SFF one. Quite a few cases in here are larger than 20L.

This looks so different and so gorgeous! I see you silenced the PSU with a larger fan as well, how did that work out for you?
Was there no way of avoiding the tube sticking out the back of the "case"? It's the only bugbear I have with this build.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> @ Aleckazee looks packed, i like it


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Ah no worries, we're in the beastly thread, not the SFF one. Quite a few cases in here are larger than 20L.
> 
> This looks so different and so gorgeous! I see you silenced the PSU with a larger fan as well, how did that work out for you?
> Was there no way of avoiding the tube sticking out the back of the "case"? It's the only bugbear I have with this build.


The fan on the PSU works great. The NF-A8 seems to push a decent amount of air, I've even got it running with the LNA. Unfortunately I really don't see any other way to route that tube unless maybe I restructure the entire loop, which I really don't want to do at the moment. It is a bit excessively long tho because it was particularily difficult to install(?), so I might just drain the loop and cut it shorter some day soonish, it will still stick out a little, just not as much.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I hope 370x330x180mm (~22L) is acceptable. Apologies if it isn't. I decided to make a custom case not long ago (originally meant to be smaller than it is) and it's been sitting 90% from completion for about a month now. There's just a few small things I still need to do: install a proper power button, front usb ports, some lighting, buy a flat power cable and run it to the back and possibly make some sort of cover. Also, it's just based on a 2500k @ 4.6GHz and GTX 770 4GB (ancient technology now unfortunately, on the plus side still runs games quite well for me at 1440p/60hz). Anyway, here it is as is, I call it Velvet Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think and any suggestions are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ancient haha the 2500k is still extremely capable. Prob out do most AMD chips that are much newer, espescially at 4.6Ghz :-D and a Gtx 770 isnt that old


----------



## Aleckazee

Yeh I know it's still a great chip, just feels like I have old hardware compared to a lot of others on ocn


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Yeh I know it's still a great chip, just feels like I have old hardware compared to a lot of others on ocn


I have a 4670k and a gtx780 and often feel like I have old hardware on here compared to others!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I have a 4670k and a gtx780 and often feel like I have old hardware on here compared to others!


I know where your coming from. My Ivy seems so old now (only had about a year, upgraded from 2500k) Got it vheap though. Otherwise I would still have my 2500k :-D haha Z77 lga 1155 for the win!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Your CPU will be a generation behind in a week (well, technically two) and your GPU is one behind. I wouldn't worry too much just yet. Now, 10nm and Pascal? Should probably upgrade.


----------



## HPE1000

Got my fan controller setup. Kinda disappointed it doesnt line up perfectly but I guess its fine. I can keep my 4 fans turned off while I am not gaming and then ramp them up when I am gaming, which is nice.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got my fan controller setup. Kinda disappointed it doesnt line up perfectly but I guess its fine. I can keep my 4 fans turned off while I am not gaming and then ramp them up when I am gaming, which is nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, although I personally think the horizontal brush strokes would drive me crazy against the vertical ones on the case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks great, although I personally think the horizontal brush strokes would drive me crazy against the vertical ones on the case.


Yeah, im pretty ocd as well but since the computer is to the side of me I cant even see the brushed texture anyway


----------



## mAs81

That's the schythe Kaze master,right?I have it too-my brother gave it to me and I had it in my 350D for some time too,but I was missing some temp cables,plus I needed to control more fans so I changed it with my current one.
But it is definitely a quality fan controller and it looks very good on the 250D imo


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That's the schythe Kaze master,right?I have it too-my brother gave it to me and I had it in my 350D for some time too,but I was missing some temp cables,plus I needed to control more fans so I changed it with my current one.
> But it is definitely a quality fan controller and it looks very good on the 250D imo


This is made by sunshine tipway (STW) which is the OEM for scythe and every other company that has sold these units.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This is made by sunshine tipway (STW) which is the OEM for scythe and every other company that has sold these units.


Damn,you're right - I'm on my phone and didn't see that the logo doesn't say scythe,lol
It's the same thing tho,a really quality controller-just be cautious with the cables and where they connect on the controller because they're kind of fidgety ,if that makes any sense


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Damn,you're right - I'm on my phone and didn't see that the logo doesn't say scythe,lol
> It's the same thing tho,a really quality controller-just be cautious with the cables and where they connect on the controller because they're kind of fidgety ,if that makes any sense


Yeah, I couldnt find any from other brands so I got this. I found some picture on their website that said they are an OEM for scythe, mercedes, and a bunch of other companies so I figured it was alright ordering from them. All of the reviews for this are in russian which didnt really help me out when deciding lol

I will keep that in mind if something messes up, this thing is a mess of cables between the fan headers and thermal probes. I ended up putting one on the front of my case at the fan intake, one at the other side of the radiator at the front, one on my hard drive, and one on the motherboard.


----------



## jooopaaa

Did some changes to my gaming rig.. Also took better pics, as some have asked where the PSU is.

Case is Cooltek U1, which is smallest ITX case of U-line.

Now it is modded pretty hard, to take high end gaming parts, while having perfect cooling and silence.

Interiors:

-Asrock ITX-motheboard
-Core i5-3690k
-Silverstone NT-01 PRO (awesome design!)
-8Gb ram (will up to 16Gb soon)
-Silverstone 600w modular SFX psu (awesome!)
-Kingston 120Gb SSD and 2.5" hdd for storage

Fans:

-2 x 80mm Nanoxia fans at the bottom intake (about 800 rpm)
-1 x 120mm Nanoxia at the back for exhaust (about 900 rpm)
-1 x Enermax 80mm PWM fan for CPU
-1 x Silverstone 120mm slim fan at the front intake

For the light i have fitter NZXT hue RGB led + controller.

And the pics.. (still got some work to do, so its not fully finished yet)


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jooopaaa* 

Did some changes to my gaming rig.. Also took better pics, as some have asked where the PSU is.

Case is Cooltek U1, which is smallest ITX case of U-line.

Now it is modded pretty hard, to take high end gaming parts, while having perfect cooling and silence.

Interiors:

-Asrock ITX-motheboard
-Core i5-3690k
-Silverstone NT-01 PRO (awesome design!)
-8Gb ram (will up to 16Gb soon)
-Silverstone 600w modular SFX psu (awesome!)
-Kingston 120Gb SSD and 2.5" hdd for storage

Fans:

-2 x 80mm Nanoxia fans at the bottom intake (about 800 rpm)
-1 x 120mm Nanoxia at the back for exhaust (about 900 rpm)
-1 x Enermax 80mm PWM fan for CPU
-1 x Silverstone 120mm slim fan at the front intake

For the light i have fitter NZXT hue RGB led + controller.

And the pics.. (still got some work to do, so its not fully finished yet)


> -snip-


Woah, that is beautiful! I love the gpu mounting.

Do you have a build log for it?


----------



## Curiosity

I finally feel like my Ncase build is powerful enough to post in this thread!

The temperature readout on the FLIR images is for the center point, just to note.




3570K/ U9B-SE2
Asus 980
12GB DDR3
120GB 840 EVO
500GB 850 EVO
P8Z77-I Deluxe
SX500-LG

Here's a picture when I had achieved almost true silence, definitely quieter than my house's ambient noise levels.
The only hardware differences are a 750ti with an Alpenfohn Peter II, and a Seasonic X-Series 650W PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

12GB of DDR3... on a z77 ITX board?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 12GB of DDR3... on a z77 ITX board?


8gb stick + 4gb stick? not optimal but works


----------



## Curiosity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 8gb stick + 4gb stick? not optimal but works


That's what I did.

I originally upgraded to the 3570K through a combo deal - mATX Z77 board/ 8GB Ballistix VLP/ 3570K, and later went mITX, then a few months ago decided to get some more RAM and for various reasons cheaped out and only got a 4GB stick.

everything I read said this would be fine, just not proper dual channel and that the 1866 stick of tactical tracer would run at 1600 to match the VLP, so far that seems true and no regrets!


----------



## fleetfeather

I can't even recall how 4gb + 8gb works...

Does it run as 12gb of single channel, or just 8gb of dual channel (2x4gb effective memory), or something else?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can't even recall how 4gb + 8gb works...
> 
> Does it run as 12gb of single channel, or just 8gb of dual channel (2x4gb effective memory), or something else?


ITX only has 2 dimms so it would single single sticks at single channel

if it has 4 dimms then it could be running dual channel if its running 2x 4GB + 2x 2GB

still get the same effective combined capacity and just just falls back to match the slowest stick in speed. unlike HDD in raid 0 where drives would fall back to match in capacity


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curiosity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally feel like my Ncase build is powerful enough to post in this thread!
> 
> The temperature readout on the FLIR images is for the center point, just to note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570K/ U9B-SE2
> Asus 980
> 12GB DDR3
> 120GB 840 EVO
> 500GB 850 EVO
> P8Z77-I Deluxe
> SX500-LG
> 
> Here's a picture when I had achieved almost true silence, definitely quieter than my house's ambient noise levels.
> The only hardware differences are a 750ti with an Alpenfohn Peter II, and a Seasonic X-Series 650W PSU.


Awesome build and those flir shots are cool









I see you have a sadster as well


----------



## akromatic

btw does anyone know the exact measurement for the 980ti/ titan x from the IO shield to the edge of the card ? just wondering if it could fit in my metis and if i should upgrade my 970


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> btw does anyone know the exact measurement for the 980ti/ titan x from the IO shield to the edge of the card ? just wondering if it could fit in my metis and if i should upgrade my 970


I'm pretty sure it's 10 inches exactly, although it might be that +1.5-2mm. I don't remember if the I/O bracket is included in measurements.

According to *this guy* over on [H], the Metis will fit "~250mm" GPUs with an SFX PSU installed. 250mm is just shy of 10 inches (~.12 inches, or 6mm), so if his estimations were that far off, there's a chance you could squeeze one in.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's 10 inches exactly, although it might be that +1.5-2mm. I don't remember if the I/O bracket is included in measurements.
> 
> According to *this guy* over on [H], the Metis will fit "~250mm" GPUs with an SFX PSU installed. 250mm is just shy of 10 inches (~.12 inches, or 6mm), so if his estimations were that far off, there's a chance you could squeeze one in.


well i know that as long as its shorter then a 670 DCU2 it should just fit.

the DCU2 was just on the limits of being able to put screws in and i've not tried beyond pushing panels together as i didnt want to risk stripping more screw threads.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can't even recall how 4gb + 8gb works...
> 
> Does it run as 12gb of single channel, or just 8gb of dual channel (2x4gb effective memory), or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ITX only has 2 dimms so it would single single sticks at single channel
> 
> if it has 4 dimms then it could be running dual channel if its running 2x 4GB + 2x 2GB
> 
> still get the same effective combined capacity and just just falls back to match the slowest stick in speed. unlike HDD in raid 0 where drives would fall back to match in capacity
Click to expand...

What? Intel's Flex Memory Access has been the norm for over 10 years.


----------



## Curiosity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I can't even recall how 4gb + 8gb works...
> 
> Does it run as 12gb of single channel, or just 8gb of dual channel (2x4gb effective memory), or something else?


From what I understood it ends up getting used as 4GB of dual channel, and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Awesome build and those flir shots are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a sadster as well


Thanks!
I'm really lucky to have occasional access to a basic flir camera.









For some reason I bought 20, but I'm only using one. I gave 5 out at Quakecon though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

4+8GB, assuming it all works properly, is the same thing as 3x4GB on a dual-channel, four DIMM board. The "front end" of the memory channels (you know, like how you're supposed to install memory into the red slots first, then the black slots?) are 8GB dual-channel, while the "back end" (the black slots here) is 4GB single-channel.


----------



## jooopaaa

Thanks









No buildlog, but i will make an assembly video when its 100% finished, to show how everything fits.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curiosity*
> 
> I finally feel like my Ncase build is powerful enough to post in this thread!
> 
> The temperature readout on the FLIR images is for the center point, just to note.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570K/ U9B-SE2
> Asus 980
> 12GB DDR3
> 120GB 840 EVO
> 500GB 850 EVO
> P8Z77-I Deluxe
> SX500-LG
> 
> Here's a picture when I had achieved almost true silence, definitely quieter than my house's ambient noise levels.
> The only hardware differences are a 750ti with an Alpenfohn Peter II, and a Seasonic X-Series 650W PSU.


Man, IR cameras are such great tools. I've used one before and it made me want to have one so bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No buildlog, but i will make an assembly video when its 100% finished, to show how everything fits.


Nice!


----------



## PriestOfSin

BEHOLD! PigRig. Ignore speccy timings and stuff, I took this after trying for 5GHz and failing, so I reset my cmos.

@ 4.5GHz, the CPU hits 52C on full load P95 after four hours. Feels good.

EDIT: Twist your monitor to see the picture. I can't edit the orientation from work.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> ~snip~


FTFY:



Looks awesome, btw. I really like these new Corsair AIOs, even if I am a custom loop guy myself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEHOLD! PigRig. Ignore speccy timings and stuff, I took this after trying for 5GHz and failing, so I reset my cmos.
> 
> @ 4.5GHz, the CPU hits 52C on full load P95 after four hours. Feels good.
> 
> EDIT: Twist your monitor to see the picture. I can't edit the orientation from work.


Nice. What voltage is the processor running?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice. What voltage is the processor running?


1.2v. Hoping i can get it lower. I can do 5.0Ghz @ 1.3v, but that's way to high for my liking.


----------



## fleetfeather

Spoiler: Potato Pics










CPU: 4790k (delid 4.5 @ 1.15v)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 8GB (1866, 9-9-9-24)
GPU: MSI GTX 960 ME100 2GB (1550/1950)
Mobo: Impact VII
Cooler: H60 SE w/ GT AP-15's
SSD: XP941 256GB
HDD: HGST 1TB 5400RPM
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500w
Case: Silverstone SG13

*CPU* temp @ x264 v5.0.1 load = *52C* (fans are quiet at 1400RPM)
*GPU* temp @ Valley load = *62C* (fans are silent at 800RPM)

CPU idle @ 30c (fans are silent at 1000rpm)
GPU idle @ 30c (fans are off at 0rpm)

---

4.5GHz is super conservative; my chip can hold XTU with 4.7 @ 1.14v, or x264 with 4.7 @ 1.15v (sorry, dont have the screeny for x264), but really, there's no need for _bleeding edge_ overclocking atm. I'd rather never have to stress about a BSOD tbh...

Pretty happy with how it's turned out. Thankfully the SFX-L unit doesn't feature an annoying tick too lol...


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Potato Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 4790k (delid 4.5 @ 1.15v)
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 8GB (1866, 9-9-9-24)
> GPU: MSI GTX 960 ME100 2GB (1550/1950)
> Mobo: Impact VII
> Cooler: H60 SE w/ GT AP-15's
> SSD: XP941 256GB
> HDD: HGST 1TB 5400RPM
> PSU: Silverstone/Enhance SFX-L 500w
> Case: Silverstone SG13
> 
> *CPU* temp @ x264 v5.0.1 load = *52C* (fans are quiet at 1400RPM)
> *GPU* temp @ Valley load = *62C* (fans are silent at 800RPM)
> 
> CPU idle @ 30c (fans are silent at 1000rpm)
> GPU idle @ 30c (fans are off at 0rpm)
> 
> ---
> 
> 4.5GHz is super conservative; my chip can hold XTU with 4.7 @ 1.14v, or x264 with 4.7 @ 1.15v (sorry, dont have the screeny for x264), but really, there's no need for _bleeding edge_ overclocking atm. I'd rather never have to stress about a BSOD tbh...
> 
> Pretty happy with how it's turned out. Thankfully the SFX-L unit doesn't feature an annoying tick too lol...


Looks slick! My first itx rig was built in the SG05B, I had to dremel out the front panel so I could use an all-in-one cooler. You're getting much better temps than I was


----------



## jooopaaa

Took some new pictures of my rig that i have shown here before


----------



## FEAR.

I cant really join the club since this isn't a build yet but here is the case I plan to use.

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/_MG_8647_zpso3ph9ryw.jpg.html

Its really small, itx form factor and not limited by graphics card size. Will be serious fun to put together.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> I cant really join the club since this isn't a build yet but here is the case I plan to use.
> 
> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/_MG_8647_zpso3ph9ryw.jpg.html
> 
> Its really small, itx form factor and not limited by graphics card size. Will be serious fun to put together.


This case







i've been hunting one for a long time.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> I cant really join the club since this isn't a build yet but here is the case I plan to use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/_MG_8647_zpso3ph9ryw.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Its really small, itx form factor and not limited by graphics card size. Will be serious fun to put together.


Is that a Lian Li?

Really nice looking case.


----------



## Smanci

Lian Li PC-Q06B.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> This case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been hunting one for a long time.


Good luck! There are very few around, this case was the only local one available when I found it and I've owned it for quite a while now. Its been sitting in storage since i bought it though







. About time I built something with it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Is that a Lian Li?
> 
> Really nice looking case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q06B.


Lian Li Q06B is correct. Test bench style so only the PSU is inside, the rest sit on top. I replaced the 5.25 dvd cover with a blank, I think it looks a a lot cleaner. Even removed all the stickers and am ready to sleeve the front panel cables. Maybe I should start a build log.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Good luck! There are very few around, this case was the only local one available when I found it and I've owned it for quite a while now. Its been sitting in storage since i bought it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About time I built something with it!
> 
> Lian Li Q06B is correct. Test bench style so only the PSU is inside, the rest sit on top. I replaced the 5.25 dvd cover with a blank, I think it looks a a lot cleaner. Even removed all the stickers and am ready to sleeve the front panel cables. Maybe I should start a build log.


Yes please do a build log, I would sub now if I could.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curiosity*
> 
> I finally feel like my Ncase build is powerful enough to post in this thread!
> 
> The temperature readout on the FLIR images is for the center point, just to note.
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3570K/ U9B-SE2
> Asus 980
> 12GB DDR3
> 120GB 840 EVO
> 500GB 850 EVO
> P8Z77-I Deluxe
> SX500-LG
> 
> Here's a picture when I had achieved almost true silence, definitely quieter than my house's ambient noise levels.
> The only hardware differences are a 750ti with an Alpenfohn Peter II, and a Seasonic X-Series 650W PSU.


What software do you use to make an iPad your primary display? Everything I've seen so far only seems to make it a secondary one. How high is the delay? Can you put the display signal through the USB connection?


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Specs:
- GPU: GTX 690 SLI GPU 4GB - Getting a gtx 980 soon
- CPU: i5-4690k
- MOBO: ASROCK z97-e
- PSU: Coolermaster v 850w
- RAM: 2x4gb corsair dominator
- HDD: Seagate 1TB and Samsung SSD 120GB
- AIO: Corsair H100i

Sorry for terible pictures,


----------



## Curiosity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What software do you use to make an iPad your primary display? Everything I've seen so far only seems to make it a secondary one. How high is the delay? Can you put the display signal through the USB connection?


It's not actually an iPad, just the rear housing, glass, glass trim, and the LCD.

I'm using the abusemark adapter board which converts the eDP to regular DisplayPort.









It's not bad for input lag as far as I can tell, but me and some guys on reddit determined that .the response time is 30-50ms


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How much was the board? What kind of image wuality do you get? Screens are only ~$60 or so depending on the source.


----------



## Curiosity

The board is ~$30 from abusemark.com, it's 2048x1536, 60hz, 30-50ms response time.

Great image quality, no complaints at all with the screen.









I think my build with the display was ~$150 all told, not counting a few things I messed up and had to rebuy.


----------



## akromatic

can you get touch with that?

i'd love to be able to make one of those


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curiosity*
> 
> It's not actually an iPad, just the rear housing, glass, glass trim, and the LCD.
> 
> I'm using the abusemark adapter board which converts the eDP to regular DisplayPort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bad for input lag as far as I can tell, but me and some guys on reddit determined that .the response time is 30-50ms


Ah very interesting. Does the board only work with these iPad displays or does it support all eDP displays?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> can you get touch with that?
> 
> i'd love to be able to make one of those


If the screen has touch output via USB (which it most likely does), then yes. But it doesn't seem like the abusemark board would take care of that.


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curiosity*
> 
> The board is ~$30 from abusemark.com, it's 2048x1536, 60hz, 30-50ms response time.
> 
> Great image quality, no complaints at all with the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my build with the display was ~$150 all told, not counting a few things I messed up and had to rebuy.


Teksyndicate did something like this a year or two ago. I was going to mount one of these to a build of mine but I couldnt get it to look right







Was going to use a swivel arm on the back of a hadron so that the montior would swing out 180 degree and be visible at the same time as the window side panel. I just didnt know if it was a reasonable screen size for gaming on (was going to use it as an AIO LAN machine). If anyone's curious of how I was going to do it theres a image that I did in paint in the spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've considered mounting three to a wooden panel. Did you know that AMD's latest GPUs support splitting a DP port three ways? Not sure if Nvidia does the same, but a 4608x2048 ~20" monitor would be nice, especially if it used a single mini DP cable and USB for power.


----------



## Curiosity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Ah very interesting. Does the board only work with these iPad displays or does it support all eDP displays?
> If the screen has touch output via USB (which it most likely does), then yes. But it doesn't seem like the abusemark board would take care of that.


It's only confirmed to work with the iPad display, but the guy behind it reckons "(it would) Most likely any 9.7" panel with 51-pin 0.3mm pitch connector"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> Teksyndicate did something like this a year or two ago. I was going to mount one of these to a build of mine but I couldnt get it to look right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to use a swivel arm on the back of a hadron so that the montior would swing out 180 degree and be visible at the same time as the window side panel. I just didnt know if it was a reasonable screen size for gaming on (was going to use it as an AIO LAN machine). If anyone's curious of how I was going to do it theres a image that I did in paint in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tek Syndicate's video is what made me realize I should get an adjustable arm of some sort for it. I meant to show it to Logan at Quakecon, but the one time I actually looked for and saw him it was 5AM saturday night and he was deep into his game of Quake so I decided not to bother him.









IMO It's a perfectly fine size for gaming on, and performs just fine for everything I've played from Cities: Skylines to CS:GO.
After a while you don't think about how physically small the display is and get immersed into the game, or at least I did at Quakecon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> can you get touch with that?
> 
> i'd love to be able to make one of those


No touch as I've made it (I cut off the Digitizer's output ribbon), but maybe someone makes a board to adapt the digitizer's output to USB?
Never though to look for a way to make touch work since it doesn't matter to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I've considered mounting three to a wooden panel. Did you know that AMD's latest GPUs support splitting a DP port three ways? Not sure if Nvidia does the same, but a 4608x2048 ~20" monitor would be nice, especially if it used a single mini DP cable and USB for power.


I was thinking about doing something similar with aluminum U channel and two of the LCD's side by side for Quakecon Next year.


----------



## jmdulay

Nowhere near how beastly the rigs here are, but it does get the job done.









Intel i5-3470 | Gigabyte B75N | Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming | NZXT Kraken X31 | Kingston HyperX FURY | SeaSonic M12ii EVO | Crucial MX100


__
https://flic.kr/p/wVyGEp
 by Justin Dulay, on Flickr


----------



## FEAR.

Very nice jmdulay! I really like those Inwin cases.


----------



## akromatic

my rig from page 2 took a massive turn and it came back into my possession so i gave it a new and more breathable case, modernized it abit with USB3 and upgraded the CPU to a 6 core.


----------



## galletabah

what case is that?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> what case is that?


Antec p50


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Antec p50


indeed it is. its like a smaller corsair air 240

surprised i havent seen any builds with this case yet.

it cant fit thick radiators but besides that its rather capable.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Updated my Silverstone TJ08-E with an X99 setup


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Nowhere near how beastly the rigs here are, but it does get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i5-3470 | Gigabyte B75N | Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming | NZXT Kraken X31 | Kingston HyperX FURY | SeaSonic M12ii EVO | Crucial MX100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wVyGEp
> by Justin Dulay, on Flickr


Did you ever figure out how to move the AIO inside the back panel?


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to move the AIO inside the back panel?


Trying to figure it out. It seems possible with a pull configuration because of the screw length. But I have thick USB cables and mounting the rad+fan definitely gets in the way.

People over at the InWin 901 owners thread have mounted everything internally, perhaps they'd be of more help on this.

However, I'm not really bothered with the slight hump at the back since I don't really see it anyway.


----------



## FEAR.

Got a new motherboard on the way, Asrock Z77e-ITX. Decided to keep my 3570k and I can reuse my memory as well. Much cheaper alternative to Skylake.

The build so far will be

3570k
Z77e-ITX
8GB G.Skill DDR3
ASUS R9 290 OC

Finally going to have an ITX system!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Decided to keep my 3570k and I can reuse my memory as well. Much cheaper alternative to Skylake.


You'll save $500 an lose out on like 5% of the performance. Good compromise IMO. Welcome to the club!


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Got a new motherboard on the way, Asrock Z77e-ITX. Decided to keep my 3570k and I can reuse my memory as well. Much cheaper alternative to Skylake.
> 
> The build so far will be
> 
> 3570k
> Z77e-ITX
> 8GB G.Skill DDR3
> ASUS R9 290 OC
> 
> Finally going to have an ITX system!


I've had that board and a 3770k. Real ball tearer. 4.4 OC at stock volts. Impressed me so much I went x99m killer for my matx 5820k build I'm soing now.

I've got that build at 4.4 now.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Got a new motherboard on the way, Asrock Z77e-ITX. Decided to keep my 3570k and I can reuse my memory as well. Much cheaper alternative to Skylake.
> 
> The build so far will be
> 
> 3570k
> Z77e-ITX
> 8GB G.Skill DDR3
> ASUS R9 290 OC
> 
> Finally going to have an ITX system!


Good call man. I was kind of dreading Skylake... I just built this 4690k PC, and if skylake wiped it out, I was gonna have to upgrade to keep my e-peen intact. Be sure to post pics when you're building or done building!


----------



## fleetfeather

Skylake is one of the most meh upgrades
I've come across.

The cost outlay... For 5% IPC, and DDR4 which will have 0 impact on my workload?

Nopeeee


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You'll save $500 an lose out on like 5% of the performance. Good compromise IMO. Welcome to the club!


That's the thought I had, would have been about $1000+ here then I'd have to try and sell my stuff. This is primarily a gaming PC so the performance benefits didn't show. It was a little hard finding a Z77 ITX board though. Missed out on a second hand one on ebay but then I stumbled across a brand new one in Malaysia. Selling my old one will make this a very cheap switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> I've had that board and a 3770k. Real ball tearer. 4.4 OC at stock volts. Impressed me so much I went x99m killer for my matx 5820k build I'm soing now.
> 
> I've got that build at 4.4 now.


Glad it will overclock well because my 3570k has been left stock since I bought it. I always planned to since I got a hyper 212 with the CPU but I never got around to it, its always been enough for my needs. I will definitely be overclocking on the new board though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Good call man. I was kind of dreading Skylake... I just built this 4690k PC, and if skylake wiped it out, I was gonna have to upgrade to keep my e-peen intact. Be sure to post pics when you're building or done building!


I'll be sure to update in this thread every so often, I also made a build log in my signature.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

You'll be disappointed with the z77e-itx in terms of OC ability. Also be sure you get an AIO cooler, because the board can only support so many coolers on it.

oh yeah, did I mention that I don't own my z77e-itx anymore? .-.


----------



## Buehlar

Hey guys, here's my beastly mITX / mATX scratch build. ~37L

Current specifications.

Intel Core i7 4790K
ASUS Z97I-PLUS *(Maxinus VII Gene coming soon)*
EVGA 04G-P4-1972-KR GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked *(SLI coming soon)*
HyperX Fury White Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866MHz
Crucial MX200 CT500MX200SSD4 M.2 Type 2280SS (Single Sided) 500GB
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD games/storage
SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G
Logitech K830 Wireless Keyboard
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro - 64-bit

Fully watercooled
EKWB blocks CPU, GPU
EKWB Reservoir/Pump combo and accessories
2x XSPC AX240 rads in
8x Bitfenix Spectre Pro in push-pull

*Ebony & Ivory*


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Is this real life? Holy cow that is freaking amazing! I love the overall symmetry, as well as the wind tunnel effect going on; the white scheme looks so good too. Plus, the simple industrial, rack looking case is great also.


----------



## rfarmer

Yeah I have to agree, that is an amazing build.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my beastly mITX / mATX scratch build. ~37L


Wow that is epic!









Installed my new motherboard today and most of the components.

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9139_zpsdyztatqh.jpg.html

Just did a rough build to test everything is working, this is not its final form.








More pictures in my build log.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Wow that is epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my new motherboard today and most of the components.
> 
> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9139_zpsdyztatqh.jpg.html
> 
> Just did a rough build to test everything is working, this is not its final form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log.


I have a small feeling like something isn't right here lol


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Wow that is epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my new motherboard today and most of the components.
> 
> Just did a rough build to test everything is working, this is not its final form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log.


This case would make an even better itx benching rig if the PSU were mounted sideways and it had a 120mm rad mount!


----------



## ccRicers

If you flip the radiators 90 degrees in the Ebony/Ivory build it starts to look like a giant boom box!

Now there's an idea, gutting out a broken boom box to put a computer system in there. Might actually look great too.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Is this real life? Holy cow that is freaking amazing! I love the overall symmetry, as well as the wind tunnel effect going on; the white scheme looks so good too. Plus, the simple industrial, rack looking case is great also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have to agree, that is an amazing build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my beastly mITX / mATX scratch build. ~37L
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my new motherboard today and most of the components.
> 
> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9139_zpsdyztatqh.jpg.html
> 
> Just did a rough build to test everything is working, this is not its final form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I'm waiting on the M7G to arrive...gonna be more beastly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> If you flip the radiators 90 degrees in the Ebony/Ivory build it starts to look like a giant boom box!
> 
> Now there's an idea, gutting out a broken boom box to put a computer system in there. Might actually look great too.


lol...........


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I have a small feeling like something isn't right here lol


The GPU looks far too big for the case, it's comical really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> This case would make an even better itx benching rig if the PSU were mounted sideways and it had a 120mm rad mount!


This, I've been thinking up possible ideas for water cooling all week. Building a fully external setup by mounting everything on the side of the desk was my favourite. I like your idea, it would require a bit of modding (Remove 5.25 bay, drill holes in back to mount, add ventilation). Would mean you could use an AIO cooler. Hope Lian Li reads this and makes a rev.2.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my beastly mITX / mATX scratch build. ~37L
> 
> Current specifications.
> 
> Intel Core i7 4790K
> ASUS Z97I-PLUS *(Maxinus VII Gene coming soon)*
> EVGA 04G-P4-1972-KR GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked *(SLI coming soon)*
> HyperX Fury White Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866MHz
> Crucial MX200 CT500MX200SSD4 M.2 Type 2280SS (Single Sided) 500GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD games/storage
> SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G
> Logitech K830 Wireless Keyboard
> Microsoft Windows 10 Pro - 64-bit
> 
> Fully watercooled
> EKWB blocks CPU, GPU
> EKWB Reservoir/Pump combo and accessories
> 2x XSPC AX240 rads in
> 8x Bitfenix Spectre Pro in push-pull


Wow, just wow ...
Out of curiosity, what will be the total budget (after your planned upgrades) ?
And yes, good idea to have a Maximus VII, here, definitely


----------



## termathor

Hi there,

So, here my new build as a mini-itx gaming system, meant under a big flat screen (55'').


MB: Asus Maximus VII Impact
RAM: Trident X, 2 X 8 Go, 2400 MHz, CAS 10
CPU: i5-4690K
Case: Thermaltake Core V1
PSU: Corsair HX850i
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
CPU cooler: Corsair H90 liquid
HD: Seagate Desktop SSHD, 2To, Samsung Série 850 EVO SSD, 500 Go, SATA III
Case fans: 2 X Be Quiet ! Shadow Wings SW1 80
Wireless Mouse: Logitech G602
Wireless KB: Logitech K810
Full load (Folding Home) of the system:

CPU temp = 52 °C
GPU temp = 70 °C
Total consumption (inlet) = 250 W
Pics:




Couple of comments on how it went:

I made the mistake to try cooling the CPU with a Noctua NT-H1. Didn't work as the MB is so packed with daughter cards a big ventirad like this couldn't fit without blocking entirely the 2 DIMM. With high-end MB and mini-itx, the best thing is to go liquid, IMO
I'm baffled at the Maximus VII features for OC, really cool stuff, here
The Core V1 is a superb, cheap, and very easy to work with case
The HX is also very good, with a lot of features, a real efficiency of 93%. But the SW is a bit dodgy (some counters are obviously wrong)
Both mouse and KB do a very good job as well. Pleasantly surprised as they are the first wireless I buy !
Now, what's next is:

OC all parts the poo out of it








Play games
Upgrade to a new GPU card when it makes sense
Maybe move to full liquid cooling (GPU+CPU)
I'll post results of OC, here.

That's it, comments welcome


----------



## Shiikamaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my beastly mITX / mATX scratch build. ~37L
> 
> Current specifications.
> 
> Intel Core i7 4790K
> ASUS Z97I-PLUS *(Maxinus VII Gene coming soon)*
> EVGA 04G-P4-1972-KR GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked *(SLI coming soon)*
> HyperX Fury White Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866MHz
> Crucial MX200 CT500MX200SSD4 M.2 Type 2280SS (Single Sided) 500GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD games/storage
> SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G
> Logitech K830 Wireless Keyboard
> Microsoft Windows 10 Pro - 64-bit
> 
> Fully watercooled
> EKWB blocks CPU, GPU
> EKWB Reservoir/Pump combo and accessories
> 2x XSPC AX240 rads in
> 8x Bitfenix Spectre Pro in push-pull
> 
> *Ebony & Ivory*
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479505/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479503/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479502/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479501/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479494/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479500/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479498/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479497/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479496/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2486888/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2486890/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2486897/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2486895/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2486893/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]


its a nice rig for sure. but i feel its doesnt fit into this thread just because the there is so much unused space and it looks like it can fit in a atx mb.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiikamaru*
> 
> its a nice rig for sure. but i feel its doesnt fit into this thread just because the there is so much unused space and it looks like it can fit in a atx mb.


We've been all over the rules and semantics before, and I think we established that as long as it Las 4 or fewer slots, we'll include it. In a >35L case, you could absolutely fit an ATX system, but that doesn't make his ITX system any less beastly or beautiful.


----------



## Phetu

H80i made too much noise so changed to Big Shuriken 2 rev.B, it's quiet with eloop but, temps ain't so good =/, gonna need custom wc loop..


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my beastly mITX / mATX scratch build. ~37L
> 
> Current specifications.
> 
> Intel Core i7 4790K
> ASUS Z97I-PLUS (*Maxinus VII Gene coming soon*)
> EVGA 04G-P4-1972-KR GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked *SLI coming soon*)
> HyperX Fury White Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866MHz
> Crucial MX200 CT500MX200SSD4 M.2 Type 2280SS (Single Sided) 500GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD games/storage
> SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G
> Logitech K830 Wireless Keyboard
> Microsoft Windows 10 Pro - 64-bit
> 
> Fully watercooled
> EKWB blocks CPU, GPU
> EKWB Reservoir/Pump combo and accessories
> 2x XSPC AX240 rads in
> 8x Bitfenix Spectre Pro in push-pull
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow ...
> Out of curiosity, what will be the total budget (after your planned upgrades) ?
> And yes, good idea to have a Maximus VII, here, definitely
Click to expand...

Thanks, most of the budget of the current specs is posted on my build log here Ebony & Ivory
I'll have to tally up all the fittings, anodized aluminum and miscellaneous but the total costs are scary...expensive hobby lol
The Gene 7 should arrive tomorrow...can't wait to get started on the upgrade








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiikamaru*
> 
> its a nice rig for sure. but i feel its doesnt fit into this thread just because the there is so much unused space and it looks like it can fit in a atx mb.


Thanks,
I'm sorry, I thought I was posting within the thread rules.
Quote:


> rules snip
> Any "borderline" large cases had better be special. *Full watercooling*, a *scratch built* case, clever use of PCIe risers etc. is to be expected.


Not many 37L cases with *dual 240 rads in "PUSH-PULL"* I also built the case for a mATX w/SLI for an upgrade path as I already stated above so should fill in the space quite nicely









But if this still offends the, please have the moderators remove my post.


----------



## bluedevil

Gonna be building my Project Stealth on Friday night. Think I am gonna vlog time lapse it. Should be fun.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Gonna be building my Project Stealth on Friday night. Think I am gonna vlog time lapse it. Should be fun.


How do you like that x99? Beautiful board, I was tempted to get it but then I'd also need the CPU and DDR4...more $


----------



## PriestOfSin

I figured this would be the place to ask, so...

Anyone else disappointed that Asrock's X99 mini-ITX board used a custom socket? I was kind of looking to upgrade my 4690k to an 8-core i7, but I won't be able to migrate my h100i GTX over. In fact, I won't be able to even use a 240-style watercooler AIO. Only thing that works is the 120V.

What's the point of releasing something so awesome, and then restricting nearly EVERY cpu cooler to the crappy stock one, or a terrible 120mm liquid cooler?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I thought the Corsair coolers did work?

And it's not a custom socket. It's just one that isn't commonly used. Which makes sense - most boards can accommodate the larger one.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I thought the Corsair coolers did work?
> 
> And it's not a custom socket. It's just one that isn't commonly used. Which makes sense - most boards can accommodate the larger one.


From what I understand, the H100i "works", you just have to bend the piece of metal that actually holds the cooler on. Not a good solution, imo.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I figured this would be the place to ask, so...
> 
> Anyone else disappointed that Asrock's X99 mini-ITX board used a custom socket? I was kind of looking to upgrade my 4690k to an 8-core i7, but I won't be able to migrate my h100i GTX over. In fact, I won't be able to even use a 240-style watercooler AIO. Only thing that works is the 120V.
> 
> What's the point of releasing something so awesome, and then restricting nearly EVERY cpu cooler to the crappy stock one, or a terrible 120mm liquid cooler?


Asetek the company that makes the pump for many AIO coolers, including the h105 and h110 extreme has a narrow pump bracket for the 2011 board. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-Liquid-Cooler-Intel-2011-NARROW-Retention-Ring-Kit-/271874155484

Quite cheap too.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> How do you like that x99? Beautiful board, I was tempted to get it but then I'd also need the CPU and DDR4...more $


The board is absolutely beautiful. Watch for my review soon on YT, RG TeK.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> From what I understand, the H100i "works", you just have to bend the piece of metal that actually holds the cooler on. Not a good solution, imo.


The H100i is compatible out of the box, as are any of Corsairs AIO's which are OEM'd by CoolIT (H60 SE, H80i, H100i etc.)

The reason why you're having trouble is because the H100i GTX has a different shaped pump block. If you want a niche product like ASRock's X99 itx board, expect to adjust your build design for it.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I figured this would be the place to ask, so...
> 
> Anyone else disappointed that Asrock's X99 mini-ITX board used a custom socket? I was kind of looking to upgrade my 4690k to an 8-core i7, but I won't be able to migrate my h100i GTX over. In fact, I won't be able to even use a 240-style watercooler AIO. Only thing that works is the 120V.
> 
> What's the point of releasing something so awesome, and then restricting nearly EVERY cpu cooler to the crappy stock one, or a terrible 120mm liquid cooler?


just look on ebay or email Asetek customer support. they supply narrow ILM mounts for all their AIOs so you can use any aetek cooler on the MITX Asrock. 2 mins worth of google will find you the answers you need.


----------



## nstclair13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I figured this would be the place to ask, so...
> 
> Anyone else disappointed that Asrock's X99 mini-ITX board used a custom socket? I was kind of looking to upgrade my 4690k to an 8-core i7, but I won't be able to migrate my h100i GTX over. In fact, I won't be able to even use a 240-style watercooler AIO. Only thing that works is the 120V.
> 
> What's the point of releasing something so awesome, and then restricting nearly EVERY cpu cooler to the crappy stock one, or a terrible 120mm liquid cooler?


As others have posted..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/271874155484?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&rmvSB=true

I have a H105 on a 5960x on the Asrock x99e-ITX board. You definitely have options.

Also, these coolers will work with the Asetek ring.

Corsair
h110
h105
h90
h75
h55
h50

NZXT
X31
X41
X61

ThermalTake
The Water 3.0 line

Zalman
The LQ310/315/320 series


----------



## mong00se

Hi everyone, this weekend I built a new HTPC for my living room. I will primarily use this to play games on a 1080p 55 inch TV with an Xbox controller, as well as for movies/streaming. I'm thinking about upgrading to a 4k TV, if so I may upgrade to the 980ti as well... or I may just hold off and make the jump to 4k with Pascal.

MB: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: Trident X, 16Gb (2x8), 2400 MHz, CAS 10
CPU: i7-4790K
Case: Silverstone FTZ01
PSU: Silverstone SFX 600W gold
GPU: EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12
HD: Samsung 850 evo SSD 256GB, Seagate 3TB HDD
External HD: 5TB seagate expansion - for movies/tv shows etc
OS: Windows 10 pro

I really like the case, it blends right into my entertainment center, and things seem to be staying cool though I need to do some more analysis to make sure.

From what I've tested so far performance seems very solid. I tried out GTA V and Batman Arkham Knight and both ran consistently at 60 fps on highest settings at 1080p. Arkham Knight I obviously had to unlock the framerate.

I also ran passmark, the score was 5,812
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=46270015121

Next I'll see how it performs with fire strike.



980 for this build and 970 for the wifes computer


----------



## outlaw85

Since it says beastly, I'll post mine up. It's definitely more beast than beauty.

CPU- 4770K (messing with OCs)
--XSPC Raystorm block
GPU- EVGA 660 SC
--EK full cover block
GSkill 8GB
Corsair CX430
--cable chop and sleeve
--fan flipped for flow
Disk1- Samsung 830 256GB (OS)
Disk2- WD Raptor 600GB (Game)
--Tucked in front cover cavity

Node 304
Coolgate 280mm Rad
-2x AeroCool Shark 140mm Red
Coolgate 120mm Rad
-1x Arctic Cooling F12
-MCP355 pump w/Koolance top
-Micro cylinder Res
-3x temp prob (CPU, GPU, Pump)
-1x GPU White LED
-1x Res White LED
-2x CPU White LED
-2x CPU Red LED

I will get an updated pic when I get home. The 280 is mounted and some "bling" added. Still undecided on the look of the 120 rad hanging off rear. It is surprisingly solid.

__
https://flic.kr/p/xuttTd


__
https://flic.kr/p/xuttTd
 by Jesse James


----------



## eddesigner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> The problem with the 750 Ti low profile cards is that they have a very odd rectangle pattern to the holes that no aftermarket cooler (that I could find) will match. The diagonal is about 46mm instead of the usual 55mm:
> 
> 
> It actually took me two attempts to get it to work. The first aftermarket cooler I bought was an el cheapo Chinese generic cooler. For that one I only had to elongate the mounting holes using a drill.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that cooler was about 1mm too tall. I could get the case cover back on, but the cooler was touching the mesh and the fan was making noise because it was striking the side panel. This was a much easier heatsink to mount than what I ended up with and also had the correct 2-pin power lead that plugs directly into the card.
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to go even smaller, but also go for copper since it is a better thermal conductor. I went with the Vantec IceberQ 4. I drilled two holes in the heatsink (outlined in yellow above with die location in red) in order to #1 rotate it so one of the tabs that sticks out wouldn't interfere with the PCIe slot and #2 match the smaller hole spacing.
> Since I had switched from aluminum to copper, I decided to bring out the big guns and use Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra that I already had on hand from a CPU delid. Do NOT use this stuff on aluminum! Using liquid metal TIM required protecting the exposed circuits near the GPU die to prevent a short circuit so I coated all of those parts with clear nail polish.
> I was able to use one of the push pins bundled with the cooler for one of the mounting holes, but the other hole is under the fan and required a small machine screw, lock washer, and nut to secure the heatsink. I also had to shave a bit of the fan mount near the screw to get it to clear the screw.
> The cooler has a 3-pin fan connector and the video card has a 2-pin. To make it work, I just slid the white 2-pin bracket off the pins and plugged the 3-pin fan onto the pins with the correct red-black from the fan. The yellow rpm sense wire is not plugged into anything and it's not needed. The fan is controlled by the card and properly speeds up and slows down as needed.
> The top down view shows the clearance, lock washer and nut.
> If I wasn't able to get the aftermarket cooler to work, I already had two donor cards ID'd that appear to share the same odd rectangle hole pattern: Asus GT 640 and PNY GT 730


Just to let everyone know, the Asus GT 640 cooler fits in Zotac GTX 750 Low Profile.
I do that modification and I was able to install the Zotac GTX 750 on my Dell Optiplex 3020 SFF


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddesigner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> The problem with the 750 Ti low profile cards is that they have a very odd rectangle pattern to the holes that no aftermarket cooler (that I could find) will match. The diagonal is about 46mm instead of the usual 55mm:
> 
> 
> It actually took me two attempts to get it to work. The first aftermarket cooler I bought was an el cheapo Chinese generic cooler. For that one I only had to elongate the mounting holes using a drill.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that cooler was about 1mm too tall. I could get the case cover back on, but the cooler was touching the mesh and the fan was making noise because it was striking the side panel. This was a much easier heatsink to mount than what I ended up with and also had the correct 2-pin power lead that plugs directly into the card.
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to go even smaller, but also go for copper since it is a better thermal conductor. I went with the Vantec IceberQ 4. I drilled two holes in the heatsink (outlined in yellow above with die location in red) in order to #1 rotate it so one of the tabs that sticks out wouldn't interfere with the PCIe slot and #2 match the smaller hole spacing.
> Since I had switched from aluminum to copper, I decided to bring out the big guns and use Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra that I already had on hand from a CPU delid. Do NOT use this stuff on aluminum! Using liquid metal TIM required protecting the exposed circuits near the GPU die to prevent a short circuit so I coated all of those parts with clear nail polish.
> I was able to use one of the push pins bundled with the cooler for one of the mounting holes, but the other hole is under the fan and required a small machine screw, lock washer, and nut to secure the heatsink. I also had to shave a bit of the fan mount near the screw to get it to clear the screw.
> The cooler has a 3-pin fan connector and the video card has a 2-pin. To make it work, I just slid the white 2-pin bracket off the pins and plugged the 3-pin fan onto the pins with the correct red-black from the fan. The yellow rpm sense wire is not plugged into anything and it's not needed. The fan is controlled by the card and properly speeds up and slows down as needed.
> The top down view shows the clearance, lock washer and nut.
> If I wasn't able to get the aftermarket cooler to work, I already had two donor cards ID'd that appear to share the same odd rectangle hole pattern: Asus GT 640 and PNY GT 730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know, the Asus GT 640 cooler fits in Zotac GTX 750 Low Profile.
> I do that modification and I was able to install the Zotac GTX 750 on my Dell Optiplex 3020 SFF
Click to expand...

Awesome first post, welcome to OCN!


----------



## SoCalMX70

Both rigs in my sig were built recently with compact size in mind. The gaming rig was done about 2 months ago, the HTPC 2 weeks ago.

I'm very seriously considering throwing 2x Fury Nanos in the gaming rig once they hit. My only concern is that the PCIe spacing is tight, so the top card may see issues with heat. I'm hoping that their low wattage = very cool running (I wont overclock them). I know it may seem like an odd choice (2 Nanos?!?!), but I just think it would be something cool and different... Plus, I've never done crossfire/SLI before, so why not?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So that's low-profile GF108, GM107, and GK107 confirmed for having the same cooler dimensions.


----------



## rfarmer

I was going to go with a Skylake upgrade but got a good deal on z97 and 4690k, nice upgrade from H97 and i5 4460.

Phanteks Evolv-iTX
Intel i5 4690k
EVGA z97 Stinger WiFi
16GB (2X8GB) G Skill Ripjaws X Series
MSI GTX 970 OC
Corsair h105 AIO
Rosewill 650 Watt PSU
120GB PNY SSD
2X1TB Western Digital Green HDD


----------



## Rebellion88

Mind if I ask why some of you have choose to go for the small ITX option? I'm just curious to see what the responses are as for me I just wanted to change things up


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Mind if I ask why some of you have choose to go for the small ITX option? I'm just curious to see what the responses are as for me I just wanted to change things up


For me it's the challenge of making something small and powerful. I usually build big cases with big boards for work, like this one.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Mind if I ask why some of you have choose to go for the small ITX option? I'm just curious to see what the responses are as for me I just wanted to change things up


I like to see tight systems







hate too see half empty cases... still have no idea why ppl go full atx with 1 gpu setup... even if u go air cooling way u can fit most big coolers in matx case...


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Mind if I ask why some of you have choose to go for the small ITX option? I'm just curious to see what the responses are as for me I just wanted to change things up


The challenge of building it and I got tired of having such a massive case, in reality I only ever used a single GPU and air cooling so it was mostly empty.


----------



## fleetfeather

Because the only bulk i want in my life, is the Dirty Bulk


----------



## Duality92




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like that the PSU takes up about half the case. Nice!


----------



## Duality92

I could've made the watercooling a bit cleaner with a few 90° angled fittings, but it worked out none the less


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why do I have the feeling that you have too much tubing?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Why do I have the feeling that you have too much tubing?


Check the post above yours ^^


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> -snip-


you changed the power supply location right? And how is that pump-reservoir combo from EK?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> you changed the power supply location right? And how is that pump-reservoir combo from EK?


All pictures are *here*, but the *PSU is in the factory spot.*

Here is the complete mod list
-Perforated side panels for GPU and radiator air flow
-Cut away to place the radiator along with holes for mounting
-3rd SSD mounting under the 2x SSD caddy for moar SSD fun (velcro)
-LED strip under the GPU
-Front panel LED removal (including HDD activity)
-GPU bracket with foam to keep the GPU properly placed (two side taped)
-Dremeled the fan for the CPU block bracket


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> All pictures are *here*, but the *PSU is in the factory spot.*
> 
> Here is the complete mod list
> -Perforated side panels for GPU and radiator air flow
> -Cut away to place the radiator along with holes for mounting
> -3rd SSD mounting under the 2x SSD caddy for moar SSD fun (velcro)
> -LED strip under the GPU
> -Front panel LED removal (including HDD activity)
> -GPU bracket with foam to keep the GPU properly placed (two side taped)
> -Dremeled the fan for the CPU block bracket


Ahh thank you, I just completely read over that stuff







. Which pump-res combo did you use?


----------



## Duality92

It's a dazmode DDC with rpm and EK xres csq 100 DDC


----------



## Svaniis

Do i even dare to post here with a ATX-build?

30x40x17cm housing 5820K and soon 3-way 980Ti.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Now, personally, I don't have a problem if you modify an mATX or smaller case to take an ATX board. But an ATX board in an ATX case?

༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ YOU CAME TO THE WRONG DONGERHOOD ༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽

EDIT: Although 20.4L for an ATX build is really good. That's only 0.4L too big for the SFF club, but it's ATX with tri-SLI.


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Now, personally, I don't have a problem if you modify an mATX or smaller case to take an ATX board. But an ATX board in an ATX case?
> 
> ༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ YOU CAME TO THE WRONG DONGERHOOD ༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽


Well, it's built by hand and is smaller than most mATX-cases.


----------



## rfarmer

And it is most definitely beastly. Nice build.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Do i even dare to post here with a ATX-build?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 30x40x17cm housing 5820K and soon 3-way 980Ti.


Looks very well done. If you had put the PSU above the CPU socket (basically a double-wide SG05) I'd be really jelly.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Do i even dare to post here with a ATX-build?
> 
> 30x40x17cm housing 5820K and soon 3-way 980Ti.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welp, someone beat me to it.









do you have a design I can use? I've been wanting to throw my secondary system in a much smaller case, without changing the board


----------



## fs454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Do i even dare to post here with a ATX-build?
> 
> 30x40x17cm housing 5820K and soon 3-way 980Ti.


This is unbelievable. Great work. This is almost exactly what I want/need - I have an NCASE M1 ordered for a 5960x build but I'm desperately trying to find a way to add Thunderbolt (I direct and edit music videos in LA - the industry is 90% OS X and we edit RED and ARRIRAW natively when possible) which seems to be all but an impossibility in that form factor with LGA 2011-3 with only one PCI-E slot and no native support on the board. And here you show up, not too much bigger with a full ATX board with space for three GPUs(or any PCI-E expansion) and any power supply you want.

Curious, where is your storage? 2.5" SSDs vertical against the front panel?

If I had the means to manufacture, I'd crowd fund one of these masterpieces so everyone could have one. Nothing like this exists in the market right now, right?


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Welp, someone beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a design I can use? I've been wanting to throw my secondary system in a much smaller case, without changing the board


I have everything in paperform, so not really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fs454*
> 
> This is unbelievable. Great work. This is almost exactly what I want/need - I have an NCASE M1 ordered for a 5960x build but I'm desperately trying to find a way to add Thunderbolt (I direct and edit music videos in LA - the industry is 90% OS X and we edit RED and ARRIRAW natively when possible) which seems to be all but an impossibility in that form factor with LGA 2011-3 with only one PCI-E slot and no native support on the board. And here you show up, not too much bigger with a full ATX board with space for three GPUs(or any PCI-E expansion) and any power supply you want.
> 
> Curious, where is your storage? 2.5" SSDs vertical against the front panel?
> 
> If I had the means to manufacture, I'd crowd fund one of these masterpieces so everyone could have one. Nothing like this exists in the market right now, right?


I didn't find a single case made like this. I wanted a nice design with full ATX motherboard and powersupply support. Manufacturing was about 130$.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I have everything in paperform, so not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find a single case made like this. I wanted a nice design with full ATX motherboard and powersupply support. Manufacturing was about 130$.


What are the dimensions? 330x300x160? about?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> What are the dimensions? 330x300x160? about?


In one of his previous posts he says it's 30x40x17cm.

Seems about the minimum for just fitting normal width cards with watercooling blocks installed.


----------



## FEAR.

Getting there with my ITX build, just need to install a cpu cooler, finish sleeving and redo the cable management before I can say I'm done. It's up and running though so I can be part of the club.









http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9296_zpsrymfsbqi.jpg.html


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Do i even dare to post here with a ATX-build?
> 
> 30x40x17cm housing 5820K and soon 3-way 980Ti.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great stuff but i see the pipes are points out of the case. Do you need external cooling ?


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great stuff but i see the pipes are points out of the case. Do you need external cooling ?


Well he doesnt have any rads inside of the case, so I see no other way to cool it


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Well he doesnt have any rads inside of the case, so I see no other way to cool it


Thank you captain obvious. It was a polite way to ask why having such a small car to add such a large trailer behind ...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Thank you captain obvious. It was a polite way to ask why having such a small car to add such a large trailer behind ...


I think he might have the rad, pump and reservoir mounted in a different room or somewhere inside a wall, then it can make a lot of sense to use external watercooling. If he just places all those thing next to the case then that completely defeats the point of the exercise.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think he might have the rad, pump and reservoir mounted in a different room or somewhere inside a wall, then it can make a lot of sense to use external watercooling. If he just places all those thing next to the case then that completely defeats the point of the exercise.


I totally agree.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I would've used air cooling, but that's just me personally


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I mean, it is about 700W of processor. Might be difficult in a box that small...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I would've used air cooling, but that's just me personally


It's totally possible with reference cards and stock coolers that blow all the exhaust through the back. Then you can leave the CPU liquid cooled with an AIO that has a 240 rad


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> 140x960mm rad on the wall.


So on the wall but maybe in another room


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Finally got me rig built.

Asrock x99m Killer / 5820K 4.4OC / R9 295x2

Cheers Bob


----------



## rfarmer

Very beastly


----------



## Gamedaz

SilverStone ML07 Case.

Running a Crucial 500GB m.2 SSD underneath Motherboard.
GTX 780ti Gainward Phantom 10VRM GPU
Silverstone SFX 600WATT PSU.
2TB 2.5" Seagate HDD

GPU case temps Max out 78c

Average TEMPS 72C.

This case can distribute and expel tons of heat outside the case due to the chassis having vents to expel internal heat quickly.

The concept works very well, if the case is in an open area the Max temps with a 10 VRM passive cooled GPU are 72-78c

I was going to go with a Rear Vent GPU, but didn't expect the cooler temps this case offers with a properly Fan vented setup.

All fans underneath the GPU suck air into the case where it is mixed and expelled outside the sides of the case vents. Keeping temps very stable.


----------



## Dimensive

Very clean build @Gamedaz! May I ask what CPU/cooler you're using and what temps are the CPU/GPU hitting?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I think I can cram a C2750 and a K1200 into an M350 (2.5L case with no expansion slots). Those are server/workstation parts, so to compare, a C2750 is two quad-core Atoms duct-taped together used in low-power servers and a K1200 is a low-profile, 4GB GTX 750 for workstations. Best part is that, with the rest of the components (drives, RAM, fans, and monitors) the entire system should peak around 72W. That's the rated sustained limit for the power supply I want to use, so Furmark and P95 simultaneously should work fine together and not, ya know, explode.

I'll get a parts list together when I get this finalized, but does anybody have opinions? 8-core Atom and a 4GB entry-level Quadro? I mainly need the Quadro for its quad mini DP ports. They can push pixels to three iPad screens plus a spare HDMI or VGA port.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I think I can cram a C2750 and a K1200 into an M350 (2.5L case with no expansion slots). Those are server/workstation parts, so to compare, a C2750 is two quad-core Atoms duct-taped together used in low-power servers and a K1200 is a low-profile, 4GB GTX 750 for workstations. Best part is that, with the rest of the components (drives, RAM, fans, and monitors) the entire system should peak around 72W. That's the rated sustained limit for the power supply I want to use, so Furmark and P95 simultaneously should work fine together and not, ya know, explode.
> 
> I'll get a parts list together when I get this finalized, but does anybody have opinions? 8-core Atom and a 4GB entry-level Quadro? I mainly need the Quadro for its quad mini DP ports. They can push pixels to three iPad screens plus a spare HDMI or VGA port.


I think you are effing crazy and this will cost you quite a bit of money, but if you do it I'll be the first to follow, it sounds like very exciting.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think you are effing crazy and this will cost you quite a bit of money, but if you do it I'll be the first to follow, it sounds like very exciting.


Indeed. I look forward to seeing what comes out of it.


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Very clean build @Gamedaz! May I ask what CPU/cooler you're using and what temps are the CPU/GPU hitting?


Noctua NH-L9i Passive cooler, will be upgrading to a newer low profile cooler. Fan is painted black.

Intel Core 4770K @ CPU hits 65c.

Crucial M.2 SSD with OS Installed. (Under the motherboard SSD Temps reach 55c - 60c ) which IMO is unheard of for any drive.







But the only option for me, due to the maximum 4tb of 2.5" drive space available (for my 3TB Game Library) (not including the over the PSU 3.5 HDD Capabilities) which I discarded due to excessive heat issues from dual sources (HDD+PSU).

GPU Max Temps 72-76c in an open environment.

If I run the fans under the GPU pushing out the bottom = 90-100c temps (Motherboard would thermal shut off the Machine / System).

Flipping the fans to push upwards into the gpu and case, keep the GPU temps Steady @ 72-76c. The three GPU fans help expel heat out the sides of the case.

Rear exhaust cards would cook everything in the case with the hot static temps being localized inside the case, that reach into the 82c range.

The side vents are designed to push the hot air out... you can feel the warm air pour out the vents


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> Noctua NH-L9i Passive cooler, will be upgrading to a newer low profile cooler. Fan is painted black.
> 
> Intel Core 4770K @ CPU hits 65c.
> 
> Crucial M.2 SSD with OS Installed. (Under the motherboard SSD Temps reach 55c - 60c ) which IMO is unheard of for any drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the only option for me, due to the maximum 4tb of 2.5" drive space available (for my 3TB Game Library) (not including the over the PSU 3.5 HDD Capabilities) which I discarded due to excessive heat issues from dual sources (HDD+PSU).
> 
> GPU Max Temps 72-76c in an open environment.
> 
> If I run the fans under the GPU pushing out the bottom = 90-100c temps (Motherboard would thermal shut off the Machine / System).
> 
> Flipping the fans to push upwards into the gpu and case, keep the GPU temps Steady @ 72-76c. The three GPU fans help expel heat out the sides of the case.
> 
> Rear exhaust cards would cook everything in the case with the hot static temps being localized inside the case, that reach into the 82c range.
> 
> The side vents are designed to push the hot air out... you can feel the warm air pour out the vents
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad at all. I have been wanting to put my gaming rig in that case and seeing your temps, I might just have to when I have some extra cash. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Svaniis

I just got the materials for my new custom case, 4.86L mITX build.







Just a tease.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I just got the materials for my new custom case, 4.86L mITX build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tease.


That's not a tease unless you tell us what's in it







What kind of GPU? What kind of PSU? What about storage?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

GTX 480 and a 1.8" HDD powered by a 150W SFX Diablothek.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> GTX 480 and a 1.8" HDD powered by a 150W SFX Diablothek.


I hope you're joking.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/30.html


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> GTX 480 and a 1.8" HDD powered by a 150W SFX Diablothek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're joking.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/30.html
Click to expand...

I assure you, this unicorn is quite cynical


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Not bad at all. I have been wanting to put my gaming rig in that case and seeing your temps, I might just have to when I have some extra cash. Thanks for the info!


* No problem, it's truly remarkable case for cooling. 72c on air.


----------



## TurcoUY

a little contribution to this beautiful world where the smallest the case the bigger the .... pride?

hardware:

Xigmatek eris
asus strix 970
i5 4670k
Enermax Liqtech 240
Msi z87i AC
2x8 kingston fury 1866









had to remove 5 1/4 tray so liqtech could fit

nice temps and nice size too

id like to custom sleeve the thing some day.

btw congratz to everyone, beautiful rigs


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurcoUY*
> 
> a little contribution to this beautiful world where the smallest the case the bigger the .... pride?
> 
> hardware:
> 
> Xigmatek eris
> asus strix 970
> i5 4670k
> Enermax Liqtech 240
> Msi z87i AC
> 2x8 kingston fury 1866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to remove 5 1/4 tray so liqtech could fit
> 
> nice temps and nice size too
> 
> id like to custom sleeve the thing some day.
> 
> btw congratz to everyone, beautiful rigs


Nice rig.

What temps you got.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think you are effing crazy and this will cost you quite a bit of money, but if you do it I'll be the first to follow, it sounds like very exciting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Indeed. I look forward to seeing what comes out of it.


Oh good lord. Took a look at some of the Avoton benches more closely.



That's a best-case scenario.







I can get a high-quality APU rig, perhaps with dual graphics for teh lulz even, for the same price as that single $380-on-"sale" server board...

So let's not do that. Nevermind.

Thank God I'm not a rash person, right guys?


----------



## TurcoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Nice rig.
> 
> What temps you got.


cpu running 4.0ghz with 1.2v idling at 20-25 deg c and max temps with prime 95 of 55-60 deg, gpu idling 20-30 and max temp at full load with witcher 3 almost full settings of 55-65 (65 in the worst scenario), room temps of around 20 deg c


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That's a best-case scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get a high-quality APU rig, perhaps with dual graphics for teh lulz even, for the same price as that single $380-on-"sale" server board...
> 
> So let's not do that. Nevermind.
> 
> Thank God I'm not a rash person, right guys?


Were you going to use it as an encoding server?

I always thought Avoton was for doing a lot of simple tasks to multiple users simultaneously. I probably wouldn't use it for something like a Plex server but a NAS or file server would work.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Mobile workstation. I, uh, thought the Atom cores were a bit better than that. I think an underclocked and undervolted APU is the better options. 3GHz at the lowest stable voltage, and an overclocked GPU plus DDR3-2400. Not gonna bother with the RAM though, and I'm not sure DDR3L is supported. This'll be a stopgap until Zen and Broadwell and Skylake actually show up. But if I can get the mobile platform built now, it's an easy enough upgrade.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Have you thought about maybe usng one of the supermicro mITX boards with an Intel mobile chip? They're the X9SPV series.


----------



## willemdoom

In regard to SOC motherboards, are all those J1900 boards a viable thing or are there better options?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> In regard to SOC motherboards, are all those J1900 boards a viable thing or are there better options?


Hell yeah! Here's my opinion on the order of awesomeness (from light to heavier performance; also cost):

*SoC:* Celeron J1900 *->* Avoton C2750 *->* Xeon D-1540

Great for NAS and virtualization. All low power. Plus those Xeon D boards get 2x10G NICs,

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-launched-14nm-broadwell-soc-for-enterprise


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Have you thought about maybe usng one of the supermicro mITX boards with an Intel mobile chip? They're the X9SPV series.


Considered it. Looking at the measurements though, I think thin mITX can fit a dedicated GPU without interfering with the CPU cooler. Problem. I can't find the damn things anywhere. Here's the board I want which is out of stock. Additionally, the CPU I want, the E3-1240L v3, does not exist at MSRP. I found one on NCIX for $100 extra on backorder, and there was one on Amazon for $70 extra. So I'm tempted to hold off altogether since Q170 and an E3-1230L v5 should be out within a year.

I hope.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> In regard to SOC motherboards, are all those J1900 boards a viable thing or are there better options?


They're alright, yeah. But they're the same cores used in the Avoton platform. Bay Trail, Avoton/Rangely, whatever. They all use Silvermont. I wouldn't get it if you have other options to be honest.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Hell yeah! Here's my opinion on the order of awesomeness (from light to heavier performance; also cost):
> 
> *SoC:* Celeron J1900 *->* Avaton C2750 *->* Xeon D-1540
> 
> Great for NAS and virtualization. All low power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They're alright, yeah. But they're the same cores used in the Avoton platform. Bay Trail, Avoton/Rangely, whatever. They all use Silvermont. I wouldn't get it if you have other options to be honest.


Thanks for the input guys, I havent bought anything yet but was just researching into a nice little linux box in a Wesena HTPC-ITX-1 case.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I figured since you were willing to go atom, you might be OK with using an older gen proc.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I figured since you were willing to go atom, you might be OK with using an older gen proc.


I didn't realize they were quite that bad lol. Really the only reason to go Haswell over, say, Ivy is... Um... C states? That's all I've got. I'm honestly not sure if Haswell + Q87 offers something Ivy + Q77 does not other than a potential drop-in upgrade for Broadwell. And even then, I doubt I'll do that. Too much money for too little gain. I'd just keep that platform until Zen or Kaby/Cannonlake.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Hell yeah! Here's my opinion on the order of awesomeness (from light to heavier performance; also cost):
> 
> *SoC:* Celeron J1900 *->* Avoton C2750 *->* Xeon D-1540
> 
> Great for NAS and virtualization. All low power. Plus those Xeon D boards get 2x10G NICs,
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-launched-14nm-broadwell-soc-for-enterprise


Woah, you're forgetting another chip. The D-1520. That's 4C/8T Broadwell-DE. Think low-power desktop i7 but with 50% more PCIe lanes I guess. They're rare, but Supermicro has one board using it for $500. Not sure if it has 10Gb NICs installed or not though. Some do, some don't and cost 10% less.


----------



## Duality92

How would these compare to Am1?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Silvermont = Jaguar, basically. So substitute that in when appropriate I suppose.

Of course the APUs have much better integrated graphics than Intel's, assuming no dedicated GPU.


----------



## fleetfeather

If you're just holding out for future platform releases, why not buy used?

I picked up an i3-3220, 2x2 DDR3, and a Gigabyte H61 mITX board for.... $80 AUD last week lol. I have a back-up silverstone PSU, and if I lashed out for a used GTX660 or similar, I could be gaming on medium/high w/o AA for under $200.

(likely I'll just use the above for a back-up system, but still, buying used gives me plenty of options for relatively little money)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The only reason I'm holding off - and honestly it's kind of a stupid reason - is because I want a thin mITX system. The biggest problem with those is the input voltage: 19V. If I use that on my power supply, it will act as a buck convertor sometimes and then switch to a boost convertor, since it's taking power from an 18.5V nominal LiPo. But at peak charge it's at 21V and at minimum charge 17V, give or take. That's not quite optimal to have it switch between buck and boost, and it's preferable to always buck rather than boost.

Anyway. I think that's my best option. I can take a look at a GPU as well with this system. I should be able to throw my 750Ti in there as well, assuming its PCB isn't larger than I think it is. So E3-12##L v2 and thin mITX H61 or perhaps Q77 and a 750Ti it is, all in a 2.5L case.

EDIT: Oh, wow, this is easy! Here's a motherboard. Takes a wide voltage input from 12V to 19V, so I can set the UPS to whatever I want. And here's a retail low-power Xeon. A bit pricey compared to what I'd like, but... This should be a decent enough system if I can get it to work. I've got 2x2GB of Mac memory I can salvage as well until something better is available. Price-wise that's about $350 for a board and CPU, plus I guess $50 for a 2x4GB upgrade.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurcoUY*
> 
> a little contribution to this beautiful world where the smallest the case the bigger the .... pride?
> 
> hardware:
> 
> Xigmatek eris
> asus strix 970
> i5 4670k
> Enermax Liqtech 240
> Msi z87i AC
> 2x8 kingston fury 1866
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to remove 5 1/4 tray so liqtech could fit
> 
> nice temps and nice size too
> 
> id like to custom sleeve the thing some day.
> 
> btw congratz to everyone, beautiful rigs


Looks great









Had the pleasure of putting together my second rig the other day (15L bby), nice little case.


----------



## Lemondrips

Setup until I get my EK AIO in.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*
> 
> Setup until I get my EK AIO in.


N case?

That's good cooler for itx cases, love it in mine!


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> N case?
> 
> That's good cooler for itx cases, love it in mine!


Yeah I did get it as a temporary to put in the NCase and I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Robilar

Building a micro atx gaming setup to compliment my travel gaming laptop.

Corsair350d
Intel 6700k
Asus rog viii
16 gb g.skill ddr4 2800
Asus rog swift
Asus strix 980ti
Sb-z
500gb ssd
Seasonic ps
Corsair h100i gtx

Just finishing my custom desk and then will begin assembly


----------



## PriestOfSin

Moved my 4690k rig into an SG05BB, since I ordered a Skylake board and memory to put in my Phanteks. But, I made an unfortunate discovery: my 980Ti is too long! And worse, my old 970 is too long! The 980Ti isn't such a huge loss since I wanted to keep that in the Phanteks with the 6700k anyway, but I need a new card for the SG05BB. Has anyone used the Gigabyte ITX 970? I'm trying to decide between that and the Asus ITX 970, and the only real difference I see is slight cooler variation, and one having mostly positive reviews, while the other having mixed reviews. That, and the Asus 970 is about $50 more at the moment.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Moved my 4690k rig into an SG05BB, since I ordered a Skylake board and memory to put in my Phanteks. But, I made an unfortunate discovery: my 980Ti is too long! And worse, my old 970 is too long! The 980Ti isn't such a huge loss since I wanted to keep that in the Phanteks with the 6700k anyway, but I need a new card for the SG05BB. Has anyone used the Gigabyte ITX 970? I'm trying to decide between that and the Asus ITX 970, and the only real difference I see is slight cooler variation, and one having mostly positive reviews, while the other having mixed reviews. That, and the Asus 970 is about $50 more at the moment.


One is voltage locked, while the other one isn't (gigabyte isn't locked). (If I remember correctly)


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> One is voltage locked, while the other one isn't (gigabyte isn't locked). (If I remember correctly)


If that's true, then it looks like the Gigabyte is the one to go for. Thanks!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> If that's true, then it looks like the Gigabyte is the one to go for. Thanks!


np, I'd check it out before, I'm pretty sure that's the case with the strix one, so I'm assuming the smaller version too.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Moved my 4690k rig into an SG05BB, since I ordered a Skylake board and memory to put in my Phanteks. But, I made an unfortunate discovery: my 980Ti is too long! And worse, my old 970 is too long! The 980Ti isn't such a huge loss since I wanted to keep that in the Phanteks with the 6700k anyway, but I need a new card for the SG05BB. Has anyone used the Gigabyte ITX 970? I'm trying to decide between that and the Asus ITX 970, and the only real difference I see is slight cooler variation, and one having mostly positive reviews, while the other having mixed reviews. That, and the Asus 970 is about $50 more at the moment.


You also have the Zotac GTX 970. It's dual fan but only 8.03"


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> You also have the Zotac GTX 970. It's dual fan but only 8.03"


I'd read that the cooler on the Zotac is pretty garbage, and it thermal throttles quickly. This could just be average newegg review stupidity, though.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> If that's true, then it looks like the Gigabyte is the one to go for. Thanks!


except ones cooler and quieter. main question is how much overclocking you would be doing if any and if the voltage lock becomes an issue. does custom bios unlock these?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> except ones cooler and quieter. main question is how much overclocking you would be doing if any and if the voltage lock becomes an issue. does custom bios unlock these?


Not sure. The Asus card looks "better", but it comes down to price (unless I'm thinking about this incorrectly).

Zotac ($289.99): Pros- biggest cooler, larger card overall, but will still fit, cheapest. Cons- cooler is, apparently, complete garbage. Can't confirm this.

Gigabyte ($309.99): Pros- Unlocked voltage, small. Cons- Mixed reviews on newegg.

ASUS ($354.99): Pros- Best looking cooler, backplate, confirmed very quiet, positive reviews on newegg. Cons- Expensive, $40 more than the Gigabyte, nearly $65 more than the Zotac.

I dunno. This is frustrating.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Not sure. The Asus card looks "better", but it comes down to price (unless I'm thinking about this incorrectly).
> 
> Zotac ($289.99): Pros- biggest cooler, larger card overall, but will still fit, cheapest. Cons- cooler is, apparently, complete garbage. Can't confirm this.
> 
> Gigabyte ($309.99): Pros- Unlocked voltage, small. Cons- Mixed reviews on newegg.
> 
> ASUS ($354.99): Pros- Best looking cooler, backplate, confirmed very quiet, positive reviews on newegg. Cons- Expensive, $40 more than the Gigabyte, nearly $65 more than the Zotac.
> 
> I dunno. This is frustrating.


well i bought the asus at a $100AUD premium over the gigabyte and i dont regret it even if i ended up watercooling it .

asus simply has a better air cooling design then gigabyte.


----------



## fleetfeather

short PCB GTX 970's are by no means "confirmed quiet" unless they are watercooled.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> short PCB GTX 970's are by no means "confirmed quiet" unless they are watercooled.


quieter then most triple fanned jet engines that spans over 12"

though this is speaking through my experience of the 970 mini vs various cards out there. granted its not as quiet as my DCU2 cooled cards


----------



## Smanci

You'll have to take into account the fact that Gigabyte exhausts zero warm air out of your case. All of it goes straight in.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> quieter then most triple fanned jet engines that spans over 12"
> 
> though this is speaking through my experience of the 970 mini vs various cards out there. granted its not as quiet as my DCU2 cooled cards


I think you'd find a GTX 970 cooled by _triple fanned jet engines that span over 12"_ would be quieter than a GTX 970 mini, purely because of the added heatsink area allowing for lower RPM fans. Whether the factory fan profiles are overly-aggressive is another issue.

Also, the size of the fan is going to play a key role as well...


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think you'd find a GTX 970 cooled by _triple fanned jet engines that span over 12"_ would be quieter than a GTX 970 mini, purely because of the added heatsink area allowing for lower RPM fans. Whether the factory fan profiles are overly-aggressive is another issue.
> 
> Also, the size of the fan is going to play a key role as well...


except more often then not those triple fan jets are optimized for cooling performance over acoustics aka they use high rpm fans with crappy bearings and poor heat sink design that causes wind turbulence all for the sake of dropping a few degree

i'd agree with you that the asus strix and DCU cards are cooler and quieter then the mini but then for the 970 even a mini offers enough cooling performance to be decently quiet that going triple fan is just excessive and is 3x the noise source if crappy fans are used.

i got a dual fan powercolour 270x and god that thing is loud and its not just the fans but the wind noise gushing through the fins of the heatsink

i've came across many monstrously loud cards even when they are tripled fanned, half the time their owners dont even realize how load they are when they have a bunch of case fans running at full tilt along with a noise ambient.

even now im pissed at the wind noise my rig makes when the only fans it has is a 140mm noctua and a 120mm noiseblocker running at 800rpm


----------



## PriestOfSin

Didn't mean to start a flame-war. Probably going to go with the Gigabyte which should "do the job" until the next gen swings around. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## iFreilicht

There's also the Galax GTX970 Gamer OC, which is 179mm long, so not much longer than the regular ITX cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> except more often then not those triple fan jets are optimized for cooling performance over acoustics aka they use high rpm fans with crappy bearings and poor heat sink design that causes wind turbulence all for the sake of dropping a few degree
> 
> i'd agree with you that the asus strix and DCU cards are cooler and quieter then the mini but then for the 970 even a mini offers enough cooling performance to be decently quiet that going triple fan is just excessive and is 3x the noise source if crappy fans are used.
> 
> i got a dual fan powercolour 270x and god that thing is loud and its not just the fans but the wind noise gushing through the fins of the heatsink
> 
> i've came across many monstrously loud cards even when they are tripled fanned, half the time their owners dont even realize how load they are when they have a bunch of case fans running at full tilt along with a noise ambient.
> 
> even now im pissed at the wind noise my rig makes when the only fans it has is a 140mm noctua and a 120mm noiseblocker running at 800rpm


If those large cards had such crappy heat sink design, how could they even drop the temps a few degrees? How do you know what the designers have designed them for?
Those larger heatsinks have double to triple the surface area, they have a LOT more headroom when it comes to overclocking, and how quiet something is is highly subjective.

The 970 is a very special card in that nothing with this sort of performance has been this power efficient since years, so comparing the thermal envelope is a lot lower than for previous cards, making your comparisons to other cards useless, unless they were 970s as well. Even if you have similar thermal profiles, generalising like this doesn't help the discussion in any way.

And if your rig only has those two fans and you are annoyed by those, you will NOT be happy with a powerful ITX card. Maybe it will be fine in idle, but under load those cards are more than audible.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> There's also the Galax GTX970 Gamer OC, which is 179mm long, so not much longer than the regular ITX cards.
> If those large cards had such crappy heat sink design, how could they even drop the temps a few degrees? How do you know what the designers have designed them for?
> Those larger heatsinks have double to triple the surface area, they have a LOT more headroom when it comes to overclocking, and how quiet something is is highly subjective.
> 
> The 970 is a very special card in that nothing with this sort of performance has been this power efficient since years, so comparing the thermal envelope is a lot lower than for previous cards, making your comparisons to other cards useless, unless they were 970s as well. Even if you have similar thermal profiles, generalising like this doesn't help the discussion in any way.
> 
> And if your rig only has those two fans and you are annoyed by those, you will NOT be happy with a powerful ITX card. Maybe it will be fine in idle, but under load those cards are more than audible.


With a modded BIOS, my MSI GTX 970 (on stock air) does 1590 MHz core and 8000+ memory with the fan at 75%. My DDC pump is still much louder so it's pretty quiet in my book and damn well efficient if it manages to keep temperatures at 61C with that overclock.

Keywords : my book.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> There's also the Galax GTX970 Gamer OC, which is 179mm long, so not much longer than the regular ITX cards.
> If those large cards had such crappy heat sink design, how could they even drop the temps a few degrees? How do you know what the designers have designed them for?
> Those larger heatsinks have double to triple the surface area, they have a LOT more headroom when it comes to overclocking, and how quiet something is is highly subjective.
> 
> The 970 is a very special card in that nothing with this sort of performance has been this power efficient since years, so comparing the thermal envelope is a lot lower than for previous cards, making your comparisons to other cards useless, unless they were 970s as well. Even if you have similar thermal profiles, generalising like this doesn't help the discussion in any way.
> 
> And if your rig only has those two fans and you are annoyed by those, you will NOT be happy with a powerful ITX card. Maybe it will be fine in idle, but under load those cards are more than audible.


not saying that the heatsink its crappy in that aspect just that its designed optimized for cooling performance, it works just loud. the constant gushing of air through a wind tunnel.

now my rig with a two fan 270x is in a decently sized matx box and yes its loud under idle though temps are good. a powerful ITX card can be quiet unless you consider the 970 as not powerful. the DCU mini series cards are quiet or atleast more so then most cards i own bar the full size DCU cards and i have a 970 DCU mini that is quiet even under load or at least far quieter then the dual fanned 270x that i own but certainly not at the quietness of my 670 DCU2


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> With a modded BIOS, my MSI GTX 970 (on stock air) does 1590 MHz core and 8000+ memory with the fan at 75%. My DDC pump is still much louder so it's pretty quiet in my book and damn well efficient if it manages to keep temperatures at 61C with that overclock.
> 
> Keywords : my book.


I believe that as well, but what I don't believe is that a dual or triple fan cooler with close to triple the heatsink surface area will perform worse in any way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> not saying that the heatsink its crappy in that aspect just that its designed optimized for cooling performance, it works just loud. the constant gushing of air through a wind tunnel.
> 
> now my rig with a two fan 270x is in a decently sized matx box and yes its loud under idle though temps are good. a powerful ITX card can be quiet unless you consider the 970 as not powerful. the DCU mini series cards are quiet or atleast more so then most cards i own bar the full size DCU cards and i have a 970 DCU mini that is quiet even under load or at least far quieter then the dual fanned 270x that i own but certainly not at the quietness of my 670 DCU2


Maybe I'm uneducated, but how can you design a heatsink that is only efficient with extremely high airflow, but doesn't work at all with little airflow, and why would any company design one of those? Optimising for cooling performance means getting the highest possible surface area from your cooler and that decreases the amount fans have to spin. It's not like a heatsink that is supposed to deliver maximum cooling performance will automatically be louder, I don't see the correlation.

I understood that your current rig is loud, but you're not using a 970 right now, which was exactly the point I'm trying to make. Yes of course older cards with dual fan designs may be a lot louder, but that doesn't mean that ITX cards are better than larger heatsinks. If you compare the noise of an ITX 970 to the noise of a halfway decent multi-fan 970 you'll notice lower noise and lower temps at the same time.
It sounded like you were trying to argue that couldn't possibly be the case, which it absolutely can.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I believe that as well, but what I don't believe is that a dual or triple fan cooler with close to triple the heatsink surface area will perform worse in any way.
> Maybe I'm uneducated, but how can you design a heatsink that is only efficient with extremely high airflow, but doesn't work at all with little airflow, and why would any company design one of those? Optimising for cooling performance means getting the highest possible surface area from your cooler and that decreases the amount fans have to spin. It's not like a heatsink that is supposed to deliver maximum cooling performance will automatically be louder, I don't see the correlation.
> 
> I understood that your current rig is loud, but you're not using a 970 right now, which was exactly the point I'm trying to make. Yes of course older cards with dual fan designs may be a lot louder, but that doesn't mean that ITX cards are better than larger heatsinks. If you compare the noise of an ITX 970 to the noise of a halfway decent multi-fan 970 you'll notice lower noise and lower temps at the same time.
> It sounded like you were trying to argue that couldn't possibly be the case, which it absolutely can.


but..... i am using a 970..... a DCU mini one in fact ..... that is now watercooled....... that still drives me nuts without ambient noise to drown it out. its loud to me but its far quieter then at least 70% of the other rigs out there. its only loud because that 140mm noctua is blowing air that has to move around my card and the cutting of air cause some form of turbulence thus the extra noise that is enough to drown out my pump.

im arguing that a multi fan design isnt necessarily quieter granted it could be cooler. im just throwing examples of 3 cards that i currently have in my possession with <200w TDP being a 970 DCU mini, 670 DCU2(dual fan) and a dual fan power colour 270x.

the 670DCU2 is pretty much inaudible even under load, 970 mini is almost as quiet and slightly audible under load, 270x has loud wind noise at idle and thats purely heatsink design and under load the crappy fan overtakes the idle wind noise with jet sounding fans.

so in terms of quietness in my book a dual can DCU > a DCU mini > crappy dual fan

the thing about heatsink efficiency design is that you can have heatinks with well spaced fins designed for low air flow with less surface area per volume or tightly spaced fins with high surface area per volume that require high static pressure and high air flow but in return you get much higher cooling capacity.

same deal with high performance CPU heatsinks vs ones that are designed for passive / semi passive cooling. why someone would design something like this is that not everyone is focused on the performance numbers

the thing is crappy fans make noise multiplied by amount of fans and moving air makes noise due to turbulence and air channels


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> but..... i am using a 970..... a DCU mini one in fact ..... that is now watercooled....... that still drives me nuts without ambient noise to drown it out. its loud to me but its far quieter then at least 70% of the other rigs out there. its only loud because that 140mm noctua is blowing air that has to move around my card and the cutting of air cause some form of turbulence thus the extra noise that is enough to drown out my pump.
> 
> im arguing that a multi fan design isnt necessarily quieter granted it could be cooler. im just throwing examples of 3 cards that i currently have in my possession with <200w TDP being a 970 DCU mini, 670 DCU2(dual fan) and a dual fan power colour 270x.
> 
> the 670DCU2 is pretty much inaudible even under load, 970 mini is almost as quiet and slightly audible under load, 270x has loud wind noise at idle and thats purely heatsink design and under load the crappy fan overtakes the idle wind noise with jet sounding fans.
> 
> so in terms of quietness in my book a dual can DCU > a DCU mini > crappy dual fan
> 
> the thing about heatsink efficiency design is that you can have heatinks with well spaced fins designed for low air flow with less surface area per volume or tightly spaced fins with high surface area per volume that require high static pressure and high air flow but in return you get much higher cooling capacity.
> 
> same deal with high performance CPU heatsinks vs ones that are designed for passive / semi passive cooling. why someone would design something like this is that not everyone is focused on the performance numbers
> 
> the thing is crappy fans make noise multiplied by amount of fans and moving air makes noise due to turbulence and air channels


I see, misunderstood what you were actually trying to say. Yeah the ITX cards are quite capable and yes crappy multi-fan designs can be worse if they are really crappy. If yours is watercooled and still too loud, might the pump be an issue? Or are you sure that the fan is the culprit?

Thanks for the detailed explanation about fin spacing, it would be interesting to see how much of a difference it actually makes in terms of noise in real life, though. Couldn't find any reliable sources on that.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I see, misunderstood what you were actually trying to say. Yeah the ITX cards are quite capable and yes crappy multi-fan designs can be worse if they are really crappy. If yours is watercooled and still too loud, might the pump be an issue? Or are you sure that the fan is the culprit?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed explanation about fin spacing, it would be interesting to see how much of a difference it actually makes in terms of noise in real life, though. Couldn't find any reliable sources on that.


its definitely the fan but not the fan directly.

fan itself is quiet.

140mm noctua, same RPM outside the case and its pretty much quiet as a noctua should be. slap on a fan grill (not a wire grill but its not one that is restrictive ether) and the wind noise changed from a very neutral tone to a mild wind gushing so its pretty much from something inaudible to a very noticeable wind noise. insert that into my case which blows directly onto a 970 mini causes that wind to bend over the card thus further increasing floor noise. to add insult to injury the floor noise further increase when in installed my side panel so the wind now instead of just escaping out of the case gets sucked back into a cavity where the CPU is located and exhaust out via a 120mm fan.

rig got quieter when i throw a DEMCI filter over the 140mm fan + grill as it broke up some of the wind but still not at the level that im satisfied with. air cooled version of my rig was actually quieter and inaudible under idle but it got louder under load as my noctua U9B cant quite tame my CPU and prevent the CPU fan from ramping up while the watercooled version kept both my GPU and CPU cool enough that the fan doesnt increase in speed but noisier at idle

right now it sounds according to my ears the same sort of noise level of an idled but spinning 3.5" HDD and thats comparing both which sits ~1m away from me. so i guess its ether my ears being overly sensitive thanks to a very quiet environment or im just being anal with noise but ether way its that little thing like a mozzie constantly flying by your ear but you cant get rid of it sort of annoyance. still once i figured out how to resolve this i then have to deal with the next loudest thing aka the pump and so on the never ending quest for silence.

wind turbulence + wind tunnel effect due to different air pressure zones = noise

honestly i believe its the same case for some graphics cards where the shrouds and poorly spaced fins etc would add to the noise of an otherwise quiet card with decent fans but then there are also cards with noisy fans from the get go.

the thing is i believe the mini 970 asus is far quieter then the other mini is due to how the heatsink is shaped. the fins are well spaced out and in a radial direction rather then traditional long horizontal fins


----------



## Dortheleus

So I'm planing a new ITX build and I was wondering should I go Z170 or do I go X99 ?

What do you think?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> So I'm planing a new ITX build and I was wondering should I go Z170 or do I go X99 ?
> 
> What do you think?


What are you using it for?

What else are you buying new?

It seems you already have 2 high end rigs so is this a HTPC or lan rig or..?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> What are you using it for?
> 
> What else are you buying new?
> 
> It seems you already have 2 high end rigs so is this a HTPC or lan rig or..?










I only build high end rigs. 100% New Going for Small & Powerfull. Thinking of putting a Fury-Nano in there. Thinking of also going to 100% 3D Print the Case.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/1900_20#post_24446325

Is this acceptably beastly?









Ah, wait, no dedicated graphics. Considered it but decided to keep it simple.

For now.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only build high end rigs. 100% New Going for Small & Powerfull. Thinking of putting a Fury-Nano in there. Thinking of also going to 100% 3D Print the Case.


Personally I'd go Z170 its cheaper, especially if you only get an i5, and if its an itx board you're getting you aren't loosing anything apart from the CPU cores as the extra lanes are pretty much wasted.

EDIT: However if you wanted to make a sff mATX case, I'd say go X99 as the extra lanes can be somewhat utilized.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Personally I'd go Z170 its cheaper, especially if you only get an i5, and if its an itx board you're getting you aren't loosing anything apart from the CPU cores as the extra lanes are pretty much wasted.
> 
> EDIT: However if you wanted to make a sff mATX case, I'd say go X99 as the extra lanes can be somewhat utilized.


I rarelly go under i7...no sorry I never go under i7 for my PCs.







Workstations are different.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Cracked window? Why would you pirate software?









Node 304 looks nice. I'd considered an 804 myself when I decided to downsize, but went with a smaller tower (Arc Mini R2) in the end. Fractal makes nice cases.


----------



## willemdoom

Arc Mini R2 is such a nice case, been running my temporary system in it for a while now and Iove the ease of use.


----------



## armartins

what a beautiful build you have there @Rammoshe! One thing that keeps bothering me is the lack of innovation in see through materials/designs. Your build would benefit a lot from a positive only intake with all fans pushing air in if the top was able to dissipate and let the heat pass through. This is especially true in SFF builds where the inside of a case can get hot pretty fast given the enthusiast grade hardware people are using in this FF... we need some kind of see through dust filter something to replace solid acrylic.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Arc Mini R2 is such a nice case, been running my temporary system in it for a while now and Iove the ease of use.


That was one of my choices for a compact mATX rig, but I think I will go with the Cooler Master N200 since not too many people seem to have it here. Has almost the same interior layout as the Silencio 352, just with less dust filters and silencing foam. Looks like a solid case for the price, that I'm surprised I haven't seen more people use it.


----------



## applehusky

Just 'finished' my latest build.

Codename RAT is the second iteration of my 'RAT' build I started a couple months back. It's grown from a cooler master elite 110 and gtx 970 to a caselabs Mercury s3 and gtx 980 ti, not counting the numerous smaller changes.


----------



## applehusky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Some fresh pics after fixing the cracked window!


That build is so sick it needs to see a doctor xD

Amazing work!


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Cracked window? Why would you pirate software?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Node 304 looks nice. I'd considered an 804 myself when I decided to downsize, but went with a smaller tower (Arc Mini R2) in the end. Fractal makes nice cases.


The Arc is nice!
Im going for Node 804 later
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *applehusky*
> 
> That build is so sick it needs to see a doctor xD
> 
> Amazing work!


thanks man!


----------



## Duality92

I love my arc too, but I managed to move that setup in an ISK600 so it's better









I will eventually go back to it though!!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm more concerned that you were using an mITX board in a not-particularly-small mATX tower.









By the way, any of you guys have experience with Kaveri? GPU overclocking and CPU undervolting are what I'm really looking at. I've got 80W available. As in 4W less than unlocked Haswell's TDP, but this is for the whole system.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm more concerned that you were using an mITX board in a not-particularly-small mATX tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, any of you guys have experience with Kaveri? GPU overclocking and CPU undervolting are what I'm really looking at. I've got 80W available. As in 4W less than unlocked Haswell's TDP, but this is for the whole system.


asrock boards have selectable TDP, i can select my 7850k to a 45w quad if i want it to.

as far as GPU overclocking, i just used AMD overdrive. ram clocks matter the most


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm more concerned that you were using an mITX board in a not-particularly-small mATX tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, any of you guys have experience with Kaveri? GPU overclocking and CPU undervolting are what I'm really looking at. I've got 80W available. As in 4W less than unlocked Haswell's TDP, but this is for the whole system.


I have an MSI Z97M Gaming too!







It's not eligible for this club though xD


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> asrock boards have selectable TDP, i can select my 7850k to a 45w quad if i want it to.
> 
> as far as GPU overclocking, i just used AMD overdrive. ram clocks matter the most


Yeah, but that's no fun. I want to tinker. Bulldozer and its children are excellent architectures for doing so.

I've never had much luck with software-based overclocking. I'm trying to stick to BIOS. I'm not sure what kind of voltage the GPU needs to be honest, or if it's fine at the default northbridge/GPU voltage. I'm hoping I can pull that up to ~1GHz or so over the stock 820MHz, but if the RAM is a bottleneck and I don't see any gains, I'll look into dropping clocks down.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys







got my custom cases in today! More pictures in my build log. Click the link in my sig titled, "Project mATX."



-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys. Looking to upgrade from my current machine; here's the planned part list for the new machine vs. the current.

*CURRENT:*
Intel i7-4790K
16GB Corsair Platinum DDR3 1,600 MHz
500GB Intel 730 SSD
3TB Western Digital Caviar Black
ASUS MAXIMUS Impact VI Z87
EVGA GTX 670 4GB
Corsair AX760
Noctua D-9L
SilenX Effizio 12-15 120mm
2x Silenx Effizio 09-15 92mm
In Win 901

*PLANNED BUILD/UPGRADES* (changes underlined):
Intel i7-4790K
16GB Corsair Platinum DDR3 1,600 MHz
500GB Intel 730 SSD
3TB Western Digital Caviar Black
Slot-loading Blu-Ray Drive
ASUS MAXIMUS Impact VI Z87
ASUS GTX 970 Mini
SilverStone SX-600 G
[Cooler still up for debate, maybe air, maybe AIO
Possibly upgrading to Noctua's all around for cooling
NCase M1 V3

Should be a good little build. Relatively overkill for my needs but, why not spec it out nicely, amirite?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my custom cases in today! More pictures in my build log. Click the link in my sig titled, "Project mATX."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Hnnng.m4v

I love cases that are bare metal!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hnnng.m4v
> 
> I love cases that are bare metal!


I'm pretty sure both of those are powder coated... Unless you mean no plastic or anything like that.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my custom cases in today! More pictures in my build log. Click the link in my sig titled, "Project mATX."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Already?! Damn I need to step up my prototyping game.

They look really good!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Hnnng.m4v
> 
> I love cases that are bare metal!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure both of those are powder coated... Unless you mean no plastic or anything like that.
Click to expand...

Right, like no stupid plastic faceplates that add an extra inch of useless space.


----------



## Cannonkill

If you had an inch you could get a extra fan in there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Right, like no stupid plastic faceplates that add an extra inch of useless space.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Just finished the lan PC. Sorry for the potato pictures.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

Can you check this Rig and tell me if you see something wrong?

I want to create a Raffle where for 20$ / ticket you could win this PC, that I would buy and build PC after the total amount is raised then ship it to the Raffle winner.

Cheers,


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> Can you check this Rig and tell me if you see something wrong?
> 
> I want to create a Raffle where for 20$ / ticket you could win this PC, that I would buy and build PC after the total amount is raised then ship it to the Raffle winner.
> 
> Cheers,


I would go with the SAMSUNG SM951 M.2 over the HyperX Predator. Samsung is PCI 3X4 and the HyperX is PCI 2X4 Samsung has read speeds up to 2150 MBps the HyperX only 1400 MBps. Samsung is the only M.2 out atm that takes full advantage of the PCI 3 lanes.

Oh that and should use nVidia, go Green.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> If you had an inch you could get a extra fan in there


This is true. I might get the Cooler Master N200 for a future mATX build. Aside from being cheap it's great that you can install 240mm rad in push-pull at the front and some longer GPU cards at once.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This is true. I might get the Cooler Master N200 for a future mATX build. Aside from being cheap it's great that you can install 240mm rad in push-pull at the front and some longer GPU cards at once.


Have you considered the Cooler Master Silencio 352M? Same chassis as the N200 with a sleeker look. I built in one of these recently.

*Build Log:* #hakusho


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I would go with the SAMSUNG SM951 M.2 over the HyperX Predator. Samsung is PCI 3X4 and the HyperX is PCI 2X4 Samsung has read speeds up to 2150 MBps the HyperX only 1400 MBps. Samsung is the only M.2 out atm that takes full advantage of the PCI 3 lanes.
> 
> Oh that and should use nVidia, go Green.


The only good Nvidia card that could fit in the case with the watercooling would be a short 970, and the Fury Nano has an INSANE performance/liter metric. I'm all for Nvidia (I don't even consider AMD cards anymore, normally), but the Nano is definitely the better choice here. I agree that the Samsung is a better SSD, though, and can be had for about the same cost. (Actually a bit less for more space.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> Can you check this Rig and tell me if you see something wrong?
> 
> I want to create a Raffle where for 20$ / ticket you could win this PC, that I would buy and build PC after the total amount is raised then ship it to the Raffle winner.
> 
> Cheers,


As for the build overall, it looks great. I'm a tad worried about being able to cool everything in there, although I know I probably shouldn't be worried about it. I know I'd buy a ticket. Hell, probably 5 or 6 if it increased my chances.


----------



## rfarmer

Yeah performance for the size the Nano is hard to beat, and I would buy a ticket for sure.


----------



## Dortheleus

Thanks people for the suggestions. I've modified the M.2 for the Samsung. The reason why I hadn't seen it the first time is that it's not on the Newegg.ca site only the .com site.









Now I need to find a site that will help me do this cause I can't use Kickstarter ( who was my first ideal until I checked thier rules).

Anyone have an ideal? To say I wonder if I could do this with OCN but my plan is to get a wide audience. I would really like to send this PC to someone that can only dream owning a computer like this.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Have you considered the Cooler Master Silencio 352M? Same chassis as the N200 with a sleeker look. I built in one of these recently.
> 
> *Build Log:* #hakusho


Both cases look great to me- I like the mesh front of the N200. I was actually considering the TJ08-E case first as seen in your other build, but the inverted layout won't let me see the insides of the PC from where I would place it.


----------



## Dortheleus

Does anyone see a problem with my cooling option for this Rig ? I've never done hard tubing yet so I want to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## aerial

Don't know if it qualifies as beastly, but it is good enough for everything I use pc for, and absolutely silent idle and load.
Specs:

i3 4360 @ cryorig c1 + noiseblocker xl1 600rpm
msi h81i
2x4gb 1600mhz
gtx750ti gigabyte + zalman vf900 radiator + noiseblocker xl1 600rpm
ssd 500gb
psu cm v550s (fanswap noiseblocker @ 600rpm)
cubitek mini center (10l)


----------



## applehusky

Pretty much finished with my mini-itx rig.
Codename RAT



Anyone on here know of a case that can support two 120mm rads for a cpu AIO and also one for the GPU?
I've got a cooler master elite 130 that's doing a pretty good job but I'd like to put a kraken g10 and an h55 on the gpu and the rad space is already taken up by the h80i that's cooling my cpu.


----------



## Duality92

With or without modding?


----------



## applehusky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> With or without modding?


Minimal modding. Not afraid to make a few cuts here or there though.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *applehusky*
> 
> Minimal modding. Not afraid to make a few cuts here or there though.


How small? I could suggest a Prodigy, but I find it big and very overused.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *applehusky*
> 
> Pretty much finished with my mini-itx rig.
> Codename RAT
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here know of a case that can support two 120mm rads for a cpu AIO and also one for the GPU?
> I've got a cooler master elite 130 that's doing a pretty good job but I'd like to put a kraken g10 and an h55 on the gpu and the rad space is already taken up by the h80i that's cooling my cpu.


could use the corsair 250d


----------



## applehusky

Looking for something not much bigger than the elite 130. Got it under a tv.


----------



## fleetfeather

Xigmatek Eris with the 5.25" bay rivets removed


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So have any of you guys/gals/mad scientists tried making a dual system with an Enthoo Mini XL? I had considered it, but the $180 asking price plus cost of the dual system brackets was a killer.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So have any of you guys/gals/mad scientists tried making a dual system with an Enthoo Mini XL? I had considered it, but the $180 asking price plus cost of the dual system brackets was a killer.


you could make a dual system in the air 540 one in the front normal then one in the back using a mini itx board


----------



## King4x4

Mind if I joined the club?

Mini-Hydra with sig info:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Swiftech H220 linked to both CPU and GPU.
M.2 Transcend 256GB
500GB Samsung EVO 840


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *applehusky*
> 
> Pretty much finished with my mini-itx rig.
> Codename RAT
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here know of a case that can support two 120mm rads for a cpu AIO and also one for the GPU?
> I've got a cooler master elite 130 that's doing a pretty good job but I'd like to put a kraken g10 and an h55 on the gpu and the rad space is already taken up by the h80i that's cooling my cpu.


I was browsing mini itx cases yesterday and cases the size of the 130 with dual fan mounts are really rare. Have you considered stacking the rads? http://www.overclock.net/t/1503727/stacked-aio-concept

I saw a guy in the Cooler Master Elite club that did this with a Elite 130 also.


----------



## catbuster

Stacking rads is pointless...


----------



## svedrum

update my little sugo sg-08
i7 4770k, 16g ram, gtx 690 and little ssd m.2 256g


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*
> 
> update my little sugo sg-08
> i7 4770k, 16g ram, gtx 690 and little ssd m.2 256g


Awesome! Great job!! What are your temps?


----------



## svedrum

average temperature depends on the ambient temperature. Now the room temperature is about 27 degrees Celsius. Work on the Internet and browser games 31-32 degrees. In heavy games such as The Witcher 3 - the temperature in the screenshot. The room air conditioner worked at 25 degrees. liquid temperature in the system 36.6  card temperature of 54-56 degrees. The fan runs at 1100






not very good performance because of the fact that only one radiator 2x140
If the fan speed is 800 liquid temperature rises to 45-47 degrees in game


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Stacking rads is pointless...


Why? And compared to what?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Why? And compared to what?


Because the thought of pushing already warmed air through another rad with warm/hot liquid doesn't seem to cool as well. In all reality, IMO getting a thicker rad with more FPI, accomplishes the very same goal but with less points of leakage.


----------



## willemdoom

What you could do is fan-radiator-fan-radiator if that fits


----------



## ccRicers

Well, it seems to work for this guy, with


http://imgur.com/YZjbl


The temperatures are probably not great, but they are good enough for regular use I suppose.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Why? And compared to what?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the thought of pushing already warmed air through another rad with warm/hot liquid doesn't seem to cool as well. In all reality, IMO getting a thicker rad with more FPI, accomplishes the very same goal but with less points of leakage.
Click to expand...

So, we should all use rads that are as thin as possible?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, it seems to work for this guy, with
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YZjbl
> 
> 
> The temperatures are probably not great, but they are good enough for regular use I suppose.


Wow that looks nice! I wonder what his temps are.


----------



## ghabhaducha

That does look intense. Did anybody else notice that he has a Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard, but he created his own I/O cover with "Rampage IV Black Edition" etched onto it?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> That does look intense. Did anybody else notice that he has a Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard, but he created his own I/O cover with "Rampage IV Black Edition" etched onto it?


Oh I never noticed that, nice catch.

I can see why he used this multi-stacked approach out of necessity due to the case's layout. It's a nice looking case but it's not very space optimized for water cooling. He could probably put an extra 120 or 180 in the back in exchange for the clean CPU tube run he has there.


----------



## applehusky

I should try stacking and see what temps I get.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I predict noticeably higher idle temps and slightly higher load temps if you do. Try it out if you get the chance though, because I am suddenly curious.


----------



## ipv89

I want to move my hardware into a smaller box but my motherboard is a P-8z77 v finding a decent replacement where I live is a pain


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I want to move my hardware into a smaller box but my motherboard is a P-8z77 v finding a decent replacement where I live is a pain


I did the same thing with my system, went from an ATX motherboard to ITX. Finding one was the hardest part because it had to be a Z77 board. The only way to find one is through ebay, second hand or be really lucky like I was and found one brand new all the way in Malaysia. It's a much cheaper alternative to a new platform.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> I did the same thing with my system, went from an ATX motherboard to ITX. Finding one was the hardest part because it had to be a Z77 board. The only way to find one is through ebay, second hand or be really lucky like I was and found one brand new all the way in Malaysia. It's a much cheaper alternative to a new platform.


Ill keep an eye out for one. I have a i5 3570k and 8gb of ram with a ssd for the os. the performance is good I dont think I will need a upgrade for a while so I am not to keen on a complete rebuild. I do want more ram though as I am maxing 8gb to often.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Ill keep an eye out for one. I have a i5 3570k and 8gb of ram with a ssd for the os. the performance is good I dont think I will need a upgrade for a while so I am not to keen on a complete rebuild. I do want more ram though as I am maxing 8gb to often.


It's really just a waiting game, I had to pay a silly amount of money for shipping though but it was worth it in the end. Z170 would have been around a $1000 upgrade where I think I only spent $100 when I sold my old board. I already had the case so it was simply just swapping everything over. The space savings with a small system is totally worth it.

I still find the 3570k and 8GB of ram to be more than enough for my needs even at stock speeds. I gave it small overclock to 4.4Ghz to give it a bit of a boost. Its not much but it helps close the gap with the newer chips.


----------



## catbuster

Its been proven many times stacking rads *dont* give u better temps, if u dont believe me u can ask such ppl like @B NEGATIVE


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> So, we should all use rads that are as thin as possible?


No, just saying that stacking rads will have diminished returns, in terms of cooling, leaks, ect.


----------



## aerial

I wasn't happy enough with gpu load temps, if it is stressed permanently to 100%.

Can accelero s1 rev2 fit into cubitek mini case? :twisted:
It requires some mods..



What needs to be done to even install it:
- remove cpu heatsink
- remove gpu slot cover





Heatsink touches front of the case, but fits.
Here pic of my "air duct" that prevents psu from intaking air around cpu cooler.



Everything inside the case



It isn't pretty, but works. Really quiet, fan rpms are locked at constant low speed, just plugged to psu, no pwm control.
I don't need to undervolt gpu, oc is possible, stock 1.2v and max temp is 60.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> I wasn't happy enough with gpu load temps, if it is stressed permanently to 100%.
> 
> Can accelero s1 rev2 fit into cubitek mini case? :twisted:
> It requires some mods..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to be done to even install it:
> - remove cpu heatsink
> - remove gpu slot cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatsink touches front of the case, but fits.
> Here pic of my "air duct" that prevents psu from intaking air around cpu cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't pretty, but works. Really quiet, fan rpms are locked at constant low speed, just plugged to psu, no pwm control.
> I don't need to undervolt gpu, oc is possible, stock 1.2v and max temp is 60.


That's like shoving ten pounds of crap in a 5 pound bag, as my grandpa used to say. make me nervous cutting that close to a heatpipe though. good work


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Mind if I joined the club?
> 
> Mini-Hydra with sig info:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> Swiftech H220 linked to both CPU and GPU.
> M.2 Transcend 256GB
> 500GB Samsung EVO 840


What monitor is that?


----------



## Str8Klownin

Just a heads up on a new amazing case. The Osmi is almost ready and theres a semi review (in french) up http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/minipc/boitier-compact-compatible-sujet_981823_1.htm
Theres an issue with most of the pics...









I placed my order about a month ago but didnt make the first batch. Hopefully ill make the second but i think they're only able to do 20 at a time...i think. This will give me time to find a Z77 itx board. Surprisingly difficult to acquire.

Once in hand, ill post pics obviously and try to answer any questions if no one else has already.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up on a new amazing case. The Osmi is almost ready and theres a semi review (in french) up http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/minipc/boitier-compact-compatible-sujet_981823_1.htm
> Theres an issue with most of the pics...


The pictures are displayed in IE but not in Chrome.

Here's the official website: hg-computers.eu.

It looks nice!










I am a bit baffled by the reviewer's use of ATX (edit: SFX-L) PSU, though. Especially with the PSU fan facing the CPU fan...

I am curious if you can fit a 140mm AIO at the top. Would be a nice option.


----------



## Dortheleus

Had to redo my Build log cause of how I'm financing my build and what I'm going to do with it at the end.

So here's my new Build Log if you are interested.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> The pictures are displayed in IE but not in Chrome.
> 
> Here's the official website: hg-computers.eu.
> 
> It looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit baffled by the reviewer's use of ATX PSU, though. Especially with the PSU fan facing the CPU fan...
> 
> I am curious if you can fit a 140mm AIO at the top. Would be a nice option.


He's using a sfx-L. The site recommends a sfx I think but he's just showing the L fits too. He already switched it around but after these pics were upped. His temps are a little high but nothing dangerous. I believe +5 degrees on his 970. I have a couple 120 AIOs lying around. I'll see what it looks like when that day comes. Hopefully soon


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> He's using a sfx-L.


Ah, you're right. My bad.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What monitor is that?


AMH399

39in 4k VA


----------



## NKrader

Semi SFF Build









http://www.overclock.net/t/1575005/build-log-pizza-under-the-sea-caselabs-itx-vmware-nas


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up on a new amazing case. The Osmi is almost ready and theres a semi review (in french) up http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/minipc/boitier-compact-compatible-sujet_981823_1.htm
> Theres an issue with most of the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my order about a month ago but didnt make the first batch. Hopefully ill make the second but i think they're only able to do 20 at a time...i think. This will give me time to find a Z77 itx board. Surprisingly difficult to acquire.
> 
> Once in hand, ill post pics obviously and try to answer any questions if no one else has already.


That is very close to perfection. I would get rid of the bezel that sides over it, which would require the SSD mount to be on the inside, but save a cm or two in all dimensions. I'd move the PSU all the way to the bottom, so that it almost touches the GPU. That would give the best chance for being able to slip a rad up top, or maybe a little res on top of the GPU. Also, screw the ODD. Instead, a 120mm fan on the front!


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That is very close to perfection. I would get rid of the bezel that sides over it, which would require the SSD mount to be on the inside, but save a cm or two in all dimensions. I'd move the PSU all the way to the bottom, so that it almost touches the GPU. That would give the best chance for being able to slip a rad up top, or maybe a little res on top of the GPU. Also, screw the ODD. Instead, a 120mm fan on the front!


I don't think youre grasping the dimensions of this tiny beast.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Because the thought of pushing already warmed air through another rad with warm/hot liquid doesn't seem to cool as well. In all reality, IMO getting a thicker rad with more FPI, accomplishes the very same goal but with less points of leakage.


Which isn't possible if you're going with AIOs, and that was specifically what was asked for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, it seems to work for this guy, with
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YZjbl
> 
> 
> The temperatures are probably not great, but they are good enough for regular use I suppose.


I'd be really interested how much of a difference it makes whether the fluid flows from the top to the bottom or from the bottom to the top rad. It does pretty darn sick, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That is very close to perfection. I would get rid of the bezel that sides over it, which would require the SSD mount to be on the inside, but save a cm or two in all dimensions. I'd move the PSU all the way to the bottom, so that it almost touches the GPU. That would give the best chance for being able to slip a rad up top, or maybe a little res on top of the GPU. Also, screw the ODD. Instead, a 120mm fan on the front!


Yeah good luck with optimising that case any further


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> I don't think youre grasping the dimensions of this tiny beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yeah good luck with optimising that case any further


Nonsense! My proven, incontrovertible (/s) mspaint skills demonstrate this below:



Going by the listed 18cm size, and counting pixels on the picture, the version on the right is 3.1cm smaller in width, with a total width of 14.8cm. I know it would be possible to save 12.7 mm in depth by virtue of eliminating the ODD compatibility, more if the bezel is removed. Height is a little trickier, as we can't bring that fan down any lower without risking motherboard compatibility. Stepping down to two 80mm fans off to the side could do that however, saving us at least 3cm. (302 mm by my pixel-counting method).

Removing 310mm, 12.7mm and 302mm equates to a *1.2 liter* volume reduction. And, this is still a spacious case to work in. I was even pretty generous by leaving space for the PCIe power connectors.

If we wanted to go insane: make custom power cables, chop off the second slot of the video card, remove the pedestal, add a custom milled gpu waterblock (with fittings on the back, Fury X style), and plumb it into an AIO-style pump on the cpu with a 2x80mm rad up top for both. A 2x80mm is only slightly smaller than a single 120mm rad, so temps will be tolerable below throttling at stock clocks. And this is before we cut any vent holes or add fans to the front! Now it has gone from 8.1 liters to 5.4, a reduction of *2.7 liters*.

N.B. I would put the case on its side now (motherboard facing down, sg05 style) in hopes of getting some air on the GPU.


Of course, this is all extreme to the point of being impractical, but don't say the original is as small as possible.


----------



## willemdoom

How would you cool the CPU???


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> How would you cool the CPU???


Very carefully! But I think it could be done with an AIO, even with the smaller rad space and an entire Fury Nano in the loop.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Nonsense! My proven, incontrovertible (/s) mspaint skills demonstrate this below:
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the listed 18cm size, and counting pixels on the picture, the version on the right is 3.1cm smaller in width, with a total width of 14.8cm. I know it would be possible to save 12.7 mm in depth by virtue of eliminating the ODD compatibility, more if the bezel is removed. Height is a little trickier, as we can't bring that fan down any lower without risking motherboard compatibility. Stepping down to two 80mm fans off to the side could do that however, saving us at least 3cm. (302 mm by my pixel-counting method).
> 
> Removing 310mm, 12.7mm and 302mm equates to a *1.2 liter* volume reduction. And, this is still a spacious case to work in. I was even pretty generous by leaving space for the PCIe power connectors.
> 
> If we wanted to go insane: make custom power cables, chop off the second slot of the video card, remove the pedestal, add a custom milled gpu waterblock (with fittings on the back, Fury X style), and plumb it into an AIO-style pump on the cpu with a 2x80mm rad up top for both. A 2x80mm is only slightly smaller than a single 120mm rad, so temps will be tolerable below throttling at stock clocks. And this is before we cut any vent holes or add fans to the front! Now it has gone from 8.1 liters to 5.4, a reduction of *2.7 liters*.
> 
> N.B. I would put the case on its side now (motherboard facing down, sg05 style) in hopes of getting some air on the GPU.
> 
> 
> Of course, this is all extreme to the point of being impractical, but don't say the original is as small as possible.


You are creative I'll give you that. I would really like to see the last design built, that could be fun to watch







Don't even need custom cabling, the R9 nano has its PEG connectors at the front anyway.
The second one doesn't really incorporate the PEG connectors though, the PCBs of GPUs always overhang the mounting flange a bit, especially the oversized ones from ASUS and Gigabyte.
And the top fan is needed for decent cooling. I'd say this case is as small as it can get for a commercial product, let's put it that way.
Smaller is always possible at the expense of practicality.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> You are creative I'll give you that. I would really like to see the last design built, that could be fun to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even need custom cabling, the R9 nano has its PEG connectors at the front anyway.
> The second one doesn't really incorporate the PEG connectors though, the PCBs of GPUs always overhang the mounting flange a bit, especially the oversized ones from ASUS and Gigabyte.
> And the top fan is needed for decent cooling. I'd say this case is as small as it can get for a commercial product, let's put it that way.
> Smaller is always possible at the expense of practicality.


Heh, thanks. It might be possible to keep a top mounted 120mm fan/rad area if some constraints on motherboard choice were allowed. Even something like the VRM riser on Asus boards would cause an issue. I'd also want a CPU socket as close to the PCIe slot as possible, as I can see fittings hitting the fan/rad stack or not having enough room to get to the rad ports. I'd like to do some mockups but I think a 120 on both the front and top are possible.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Heh, thanks. It might be possible to keep a top mounted 120mm fan/rad area if some constraints on motherboard choice were allowed. Even something like the VRM riser on Asus boards would cause an issue. I'd also want a CPU socket as close to the PCIe slot as possible, as I can see fittings hitting the fan/rad stack or not having enough room to get to the rad ports. I'd like to do some mockups but I think a 120 on both the front and top are possible.


P8Z77-i with the daughter board will fit. The gigabyte has its cpu down by the pcie but I think you want it as close to that top 140. He's saying the case is designed for that fan to exhaust. I personally would think to use it as an intake but hey, he's got proven temps with this setup and it works. I'll see.

I think theres only a few guys running things and they make trips to the manufacturer then put each one together themselves. Haven't gotta any updates on the second (or third) batch but I can't wait. If anyone has a z77 itx I can take off their hands, please let me know!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> What about something like the X10DRT-PT?


Scrolling thru the past, here I am with the Asus version of this board hanging on my wall with dual EK Supremacy blocks and a custom acylic motherboard tray that allows it to be mounted into a HAF Stacker.


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone have any experience with off-brand Korean cases? Like the Naratechwin I-2AL. This case looks pretty sweet, supports compact and regular M-ATX with an ATX power supply. Total size is 14 L. Edit: Here's a similar design, all silver.



I think they would be equal to Jonsbo in quality. The only gripe I have with this case is that it doesn't have a 4th PCIe slot so you'll have to mod it or water cool for dual GPUs, but using another expansion card is also possible.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up on a new amazing case. The Osmi is almost ready and theres a semi review (in french) up http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/minipc/boitier-compact-compatible-sujet_981823_1.htm
> Theres an issue with most of the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my order about a month ago but didnt make the first batch. Hopefully ill make the second but i think they're only able to do 20 at a time...i think. This will give me time to find a Z77 itx board. Surprisingly difficult to acquire.
> 
> Once in hand, ill post pics obviously and try to answer any questions if no one else has already.


I think this case is exactly what I've been looking for. I was looking to order it, but can't tell if the case comes with both the black and white "shells" since there is no option to select one or the other.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I think this case is exactly what I've been looking for. I was looking to order it, but can't tell if the case comes with both the black and white "shells" since there is no option to select one or the other.


I believe they email you asking your preference after you order it.


----------



## ccRicers

And the creator of the Osmi also happens to be on [H], known as Gtek. They're always on top of making new SFF cases.

The optical drive implementation looks really great.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> And the creator of the Osmi also happens to be on [H], known as Gtek. They're always on top of making new SFF cases.
> 
> The optical drive implementation looks really great.


A lot of nice prototypes over there and some going into production soon. Next batch isn't until end of November or December so hurry up and order if it's not too late already.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

I know most people here are more focused on SFF and sub 15L M-ITX cases but I figured I would post up my new build that I just recently completed dubbed "Mini-Nova". This is my first time ever doing an ITX build and it was a lot of work (mostly due to limited working space inside the case) but I would say that it was very rewarding in the end! You can find the specs. of the build in my sig. but enjoy these blurry phone pictures!













Spoiler: More Pictures Here!














*Other Information:*


This machine has 2x Phanteks PH-F140MP fans in the front and 4x Phanteks PH-F120MP fans filling the rest of the case. (The two attached to the H100i GTX are not visible because they are underneath the top cover of the case.)
All 6x of the Phanteks fans are connected to the Phanteks PWM Fan Hub in the rear of the case, and since these fans cap out at ~1,700 RPM and are very quiet at that speed I just made the decision to run them at 100% at all times.
I completed the PWM fan mod on the R9 295X2 so the annoying little 40mm fan at its center is now running at a constant 40% and is inaudible.
This machine was originally supposed to be completed in June of 2015 but due to various set-backs (DOA Motherboard and DOA PSU) it is just now being completed.

*Future Goals:*


I am going to modify the top panel and front panel of this case to allow much more airflow.
I am hoping to attempt my first full water-cooling loop in this case using a 240mm rad in the front, a 280mm rad (this require some light case modding) in the top, and a 120mm rad in the rear of the case.
I am looking at possibly upgrading fans, RAM to 32GB (2 x 16GB), and the R9 295X2 to a Fury X2 upon release.
Be sure to post some feedback on this rig!

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## fleetfeather

kinda wanna sell off a large amount of my sig rig, grab a i5-4570T, grab a GTX750Ti, and grab a HDPlex H5 to passively cool it. Might have to sell the XP941 and find some other PCIE based m.2 drive though (one which will likely cope better in a 0 airflow environment)

no idea what sort of running temps I'm looking at though









edit: anddddd sell the Impact VII and XP941, since the H5 apparently doesn't support it... lame!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> kinda wanna sell off a large amount of my sig rig, grab a i5-4570T, grab a GTX750Ti, and grab a HDPlex H5 to passively cool it. Might have to sell the XP941 and find some other PCIE based m.2 drive though (one which will likely cope better in a 0 airflow environment)
> 
> no idea what sort of running temps I'm looking at though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: anddddd sell the Impact VII and XP941, since the H5 apparently doesn't support it... lame!


What for a htpc?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What for a htpc?


more as an everyday main rig, but htpc use would definitely come into it (due to portability). I'm pretty slack for gaming or overclocking these days, but i do still enjoy owning enthusiast systems


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> kinda wanna sell off a large amount of my sig rig


Nice 4790k you got here: 4.7 @ 1.16v, delid
With such low voltage why don't you push it faster?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Nice 4790k you got here: 4.7 @ 1.16v, delid
> With such low voltage why don't you push it faster?


Well, it actually passes XTU with 4.7 @ 1.13Vcore, but I prefer stability over bleeding edge. It also passes X264 and IBT with 4.9 @ 1.32Vcore, but then the AP-15's that are pushing air through the H60 have to spin at a noise I can hear them. I can suicide run 5.0 @ 1.35, but never tried to stabilise it.

My current vcore allows the AP-15's to spin at 400RPM at idle, and 1200RPM at load. I really prefer silence over extra giggles (these days)









(edit: to clarify, when I used to run it at 4.9 @ 1.32Vcore, it was under a custom loop in a 350D)


----------



## ghabhaducha

Going from a 350D to a SG13...I see you are really striving for that portability, awesome! Question though. While the H5 looks like an amazing case, why get rid of your existing setup for it? Especially if it is your main system. Why not go for something like an NCASE M1 and do some watercooling? If I owned a 1.16V 4.7 i7-4790k, they would have to pry it out of my cold dead hands LMAO.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Going from a 350D to a SG13...I see you are really striving for that portability, awesome! Question though. While the H5 looks like an amazing case, why get rid of your existing setup for it? Especially if it is your main system. Why not go for something like an NCASE M1 and do some watercooling? If I owned a 1.16V 4.7 i7-4790k, they would have to pry it out of my cold dead hands LMAO.


Thanks









Hmmm, I feel like my main rig a) could be a good source of funding for the smaller rig, and b) would probably fall redundant with the other rig. I did consider the Ncase back in the day, but I was never a huge fan of transporting a custom looped system (water can get quite heavy - I realise the irony of buying a very dense H5 though haha)

I searched high and low for the chip in my possession








It was purchased from another enthusiast forum; in fact I bought a whole custom looped Z97 system off a guy, and re-sold everything but the CPU just to get it. Whilst it's a great chip, these days it could surely be of more use to the HWBot crowd









PS: Nice 5960X


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I feel like my main rig a) could be a good source of funding for the smaller rig, and b) would probably fall redundant with the other rig. I did consider the Ncase back in the day, but I was never a huge fan of transporting a custom looped system (water can get quite heavy - I realise the irony of buying a very dense H5 though haha)
> 
> I searched high and low for the chip in my possession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was purchased from another enthusiast forum; in fact I bought a whole custom looped Z97 system off a guy, and re-sold everything but the CPU just to get it. Whilst it's a great chip, these days it could surely be of more use to the HWBot crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Nice 5960X


I see, that's quite the story. I would have never had the energy to buy a full system to harvest just the CPU, and then resell it, but clearly you did, and you totally reaped the benefits!

Thanks! Ya, I got lucky with the i7-5960x. A friend of mine working at Intel made an offer I couldn't refuse. It seems I also got incredibly lucky by getting one of the more recent J-Batch X99 chips. I wish they would take these later batches and sell them as i7-5970x or something (e.g. 980x vs 990x, 3960x vs 3970x, 4770k vs 4790k, etc), given how well they overclock. I can imagine that I would be pretty upset right now if I bought an i7-5960x during launch, only to find a bum overclocker, lose the silicon lottery with a $1k chip, and to realize that later J-batches were what the i7-5960x's should have been.

Speaking of the i7-5960x, the "Kid Dynomite" rig that houses it is exactly what you described you didn't want, a portable liquid cooled behemoth. I'm planning on moving around a bit in the next few years for job/education reasons, and there was no way I was going to carry around my FT02 build. Sure I could have gone mITX + NCASE M1, but after researching quite a bit, I realized a few things. 1.) I wanted mATX for dual GPUs, X99 (I know ASRock sells an mITX one, but it sacrifices memory channels), greater expandibility etc. 2.) I wanted watercooled so that I could cool more efficiently in a smaller space 3.) I wanted the least amount of volume with the most amount of radiator space. Given those requirements, I discovered that TJ08B-E was possibly the only option, at the very least most available one, given its 30L volume. I've set up the front 3.5" bay as a drain channel from the Phobya 200mm's unused g1/4 port, and I use the top g1/4 ports on my Koolance RP-401X2 for fillports. So whenever I may need to move/travel long distances with this, I'll just drain the entire system (I only used Distilled Water + Kill Coil), and refill it upon arrival. I'm planning on carrying this around in a Pelican 1560 case, which JUST fits the TJ08B-E. It'll be excellent for all those Solidworks assemblies









I was hoping to get some better pictures and submit my rig to this thread, since I drew a lot of inspiration from the earlier TJ08B-E entries. But alas I'm too late, and this thread now really only focuses on small ITX rigs. I may post them anyway once I get some shots with a DSLR.

Also about your SSD, you can potentially just keep your XP941, and just put on some heatsinks! It's what I did for my SM951 in this post, and it dropped the temperatures by around 20C.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well, it actually passes XTU with 4.7 @ 1.13Vcore, but I prefer stability over bleeding edge. It also passes X264 and IBT with 4.9 @ 1.32Vcore, but then the AP-15's that are pushing air through the H60 have to spin at a noise I can hear them. I can suicide run 5.0 @ 1.35, but never tried to stabilise it.
> 
> My current vcore allows the AP-15's to spin at 400RPM at idle, and 1200RPM at load. I really prefer silence over extra giggles (these days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: to clarify, when I used to run it at 4.9 @ 1.32Vcore, it was under a custom loop in a 350D)


Really nice chip indeed, to favour silence and stability over speed is indeed understandable.


----------



## nyk20z3

*RVZ02 Build -

Case: Silverstone RVZ02

CPU: Intel 6700K -

Mobo: Asus Maximus Impact Viii

GPU: Asus Matrix Platinum 980

Memory:G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 2X8GB DDR4 3200MHz

SSD:Intel 750 Series 400GB NVMe 2.5"

PSU:Silverstone SFX SX600-G Fully

CPU Cooler:Silverstone AR06*

Media Drive:*LG Super-Multi Slim Blu-Ray Burner*

GPU mock up util everything else arrives this week -


----------



## iFreilicht

Every time I see the STRIX cards I'm amazed by how tall they are. I guess Silverstone indeed had a reason to make so much space for the GPU.


----------



## catbuster

Dats matrix not strix


----------



## iFreilicht

Still humongous


----------



## Str8Klownin

Shes here









http://www.overclock.net/t/1577480/hello-my-names-osmi


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Shes here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577480/hello-my-names-osmi


That is pretty damn cool.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Just saw this on Reddit. My jaw dropped with the rear watercooling setup...











*


http://imgur.com/qf7Im

*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Just saw this on Reddit. My jaw dropped with the rear watercooling setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qf7Im
> 
> *


Wow! Presentation is nice!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow! Presentation is nice!


I guess it's no surprise this is on OCN too


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I guess it's no surprise this is on OCN too


lol yea!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Derp! I check the build logs often yet missed that. Found it on PCMasterRace instead.


----------



## MaXGTS

I would like to join the club. After many years of building mid and full tower ATX systems, I finally went small.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> I finally went small.


----------



## iFreilicht

Yeah small is a very subjective term, but it's certainly better than an ATX rig







Welcome!
Did you sleeve those cables yourself?


----------



## Jimbags

@MaXGTS
Absoulutely love that case







It was my second choice after my parvum


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yeah small is a very *subjective term*, but it's certainly better than an ATX rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Did you sleeve those cables yourself?


----------



## MaXGTS

Those are CableMod E-series cables. They have a nice paracord feel to them.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Those are CableMod E-series cables. They have a nice paracord feel to them.


I see, good option when you've got space to hide the excess cabling.


----------



## MaXGTS

That's one of the things I like about the Corsair 240 case. Easy to hide all cables. The sleeved cables I'm using are not extensions. They're meant to completely replace the stock cables on my modular PSU. These cables are so much easier to work with and look a whole lot better.


----------



## Smanci

Jonsbo C3 Facelift


----------



## Klutz0

Does my build qualify?










Fractal Design Node 304
Intel i7-6700k
Gigabyte R9 390
Corsair H90
Silverstone SX600
Here's an overview shot, and the (lack of) clearance between the H90 and the GPU's backplate:

 

*More in my build log!*


----------



## nyk20z3

Case: *Lian Li PC-05S*

CPU: *Intel 6700K*

CPU Cooler: *Coolermaster Nepton 240M*

Mobo: *Asus Maximus Impact Viii*

GPU: *Asus Matrix Platinum 980*

Memory: *G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 2X8GB DDR4 3200MHz*

SSD Primary: *Intel 750 Series 400GB NVMe 2.5"*

SSD 2 Storage: *Samsung EVO 500GB*

SSD/Media Drive Accessory: *Silverstone CP11 X2, BYTECC sata male to sata male adaptor*

PSU: *Silverstone SFX SX600-G*

PSU Accessory: *6' right angle ac power cord*

Media Drive: *LG BT3ON Slim Blu-Ray Burner*

Media Drive Accessory: *Silverstone CP10*


----------



## rfarmer

That is pretty seriously beastly.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is pretty seriously beastly.


TY after over 10 years of building custom rigs this is the most complete one for me and I throughly enjoyed building it.

Looking to get some studio shots with the glass front on soon!


----------



## hrockh

is the Intel 750 connected via SATA?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> is the Intel 750 connected via SATA?


No the Impact viii comes standard with a U.2 port so the 750 is connected directly to it.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> No the Impact viii comes standard with a U.2 port so the 750 is connected directly to it.


Yeah I was looking at that when they released the Impact, my only problem was price of the Intel drive. Fast as hell though. How are your boot times?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I was looking at that when they released the Impact, my only problem was price of the Intel drive. Fast as hell though. How are your boot times?


It was around $350 but the future proof speeds, interface and realiabilty intel is known for made it an eaay choice for me. I had a few Intel SSD's in the past and they where rock solid. The boot times where the same if not a little faster then my previous Intel 520 series. Its hard to tell to be honest but win 10 installed in what seemed like a blink of an eye. It was mentioned when these drives first came out the boot times werent impressive but its obvious they have fixed that issue.

I ran an SSD benchmark to see how both SSD's compare and its not even close.

Intel 750 -

Sequential Read: 1880.60 MB/s
Sequential Write: 950.10 MB/s

The writes are on target but the reads seems slightly under the projected potential but that's normal given different circumstances.

Samsung EVO -

Sequential Read: 550
Sequential Write: 528

As you can see the 750 is on another planet when it comes to raw performance.


----------



## Decade

Downsizing from my Corsair Air 240 to a Fractal Design Core 500 next week.
I'm stoked to see if I can actually cram the AIO from my Fury X and the H80i on my 4790K into that case without issue! Only thing of concern is my 180mm PSU, but considering how short the Fury X is... I don't think it'll be an issue.
(I used to have Xfire 290's in a Air 540, if you're wondering why I'm running a 750w SuperNova G2)

Looking forward to the challenge of moving from a 33L case to a 19.5L case! Part of that challenge has been addressed by purchasing a Crucial MX200 500gb SSD to replace my 240gb Crucial M500 and Mushkin Enhanced Eco2 SSDs that I currently have spanned as one 446gb drive, hoping that'll be an easy clone over. Not much data on them at the moment, but I don't want to fuss with reinstalling some programs I have running off them. If cable management doesn't get too crazy, I'll likely keep them. Otherwise, I'll hold onto them for a bit. I've got a 4TB external USB 3.0 that produces some excellent speeds for storing games that aren't in use along with static files, so I'm not /hurting/ on actual drive space.

Air 240 as it stands... Spectre Pros intake, fans on the rads exhaust. I had a single stock Corsair fan exhausting over the mobo, currently removed for some cleaning.


----------



## half

Hi,

may i join the club with this little puppy:

Hi,

showing my upgraded version of Red Velvet.

*Red Velvet 2.0*


Hadron Hydro Case modded
Intel i7 4790K
Maximus VI Impact
Asus 980 STRIX
Silverstone SFX600-G
Corsair Dominator 16GB
Samsung 850 EVO M2 500GB
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
OCZ Vertex 500GB

_*Custom Water Loop*_

2 x EK Coolstream PE 240
4 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM
EK-DDC 3.2 XRES 100
EK-ACF Fittings
EK Supremacy Nickel
EK Thermosphere Nickel







I hope you like it. Will post some updates with Benchmark results.


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> may i join the club with this little puppy:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> showing my upgraded version of Red Velvet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Red Velvet 2.0*
> 
> 
> Hadron Hydro Case modded
> Intel i7 4790K
> Maximus VI Impact
> Asus 980 STRIX
> Silverstone SFX600-G
> Corsair Dominator 16GB
> Samsung 850 EVO M2 500GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
> OCZ Vertex 500GB
> 
> _*Custom Water Loop*_
> 
> 2 x EK Coolstream PE 240
> 4 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM
> EK-DDC 3.2 XRES 100
> EK-ACF Fittings
> EK Supremacy Nickel
> EK Thermosphere Nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it. Will post some updates with Benchmark results.


Do you have a build log on here? Id be interested to see how you mounted the secondary rad since I cant figure out how to do it in mine and still be able to mount a few extra things.


----------



## rfarmer

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=597&area=en

This might be of interest to members of this club, 240mm AIO with the rad/fan being only 37mm thick. Decent performance too.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=597&area=en
> 
> This might be of interest to members of this club, 240mm AIO with the rad/fan being only 37mm thick. Decent performance too.


How interesting. That makes the rad 22mm thick. I wonder if it's really any good? I'd probably personally replace the fans with Prolimatech USV12s, as mine have a history of doing well on rads.

Is this available already?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> How interesting. That makes the rad 22mm thick. I wonder if it's really any good? I'd probably personally replace the fans with Prolimatech USV12s, as mine have a history of doing well on rads.
> 
> Is this available already?


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/silverstone_tundra_slim_aio_review/1 Here is a review for it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA8FN3GH6371 It is listed on Newegg, but coming from an Asian vendor and a bit pricey. Sure they will be available soon.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Posted this over in the usff/sff club too just in case anyone is having da ja vu, I custom cooled my sub 15L PC and here is some pics:

Here is the leak test!


Shot of the side, there will be a window here eventually...


And here is the con!


So unfortunately I had to put the fans on the top as I didn't think far enough ahead to make the CPU>GPU pipe long enough to go around outside the case. So the case was 14.9L, it now takes up around 16.9L (still SFF, just) but I reckon if I get a few more rotaries and tubing it should fit inside the case as I don't want to be without these fans!

Here is the GPU block, such a good deal alphacool have got going here ended up being £60 for a GPU including all mounting hardware and a backplate!


Hope someone is interested!


----------



## iFreilicht

Looking good! I was about to make a witty comment how external fans are cheating, but you addressed that already









What GPU are you using? The mITX rig in your sig has a 290x, but that would get quite hot with the CPU on a single 240mm rad, no?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Looking good! I was about to make a witty comment how external fans are cheating, but you addressed that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What GPU are you using? The mITX rig in your sig has a 290x, but that would get quite hot with the CPU on a single 240mm rad, no?


Yes its a 290x and no problem with heat, gotta remember the 295x2 cools 2 of those cores with just a 120mm rad, a 240mm for the CPU and 290x seems to be working good, much quieter on load, unfortunately because of the noisy pump in the alphacool eisberg.


----------



## ricercar

This week I picked up an Inwin D Frame Mini cheap: $80 for a close-out floor model. I threw some on-hand parts for a nice build.



I was thinking about putting it under water, since I have a complete loop ready to go for a project that didn't work out. Then I had a vision about a PC with no moving parts: a completely fanless build in the open D Frame Mini for convection cooling. This is something I've never seen, and the wide open D Frame lends itself to this application like no other case.

I have these on hand:
- Board - Asus Maximus VII Impact mITX board*
- CPU - i7 4790K * <-- for power/WC build
- CPU - Pentium G3258 * <-- for a silent build
- RAM - 16 G (2x8g) PNY 1866 DDR 3
- Boot Drive - Samsung EVO 850 SSD, 250GB (x2 in striped RAID)
- Data Drive - Samsung EVO 840 SSD 500GB
- GPU - MSI GTX 980 4G *
- PSU - be quiet 500W

* Waterblocks for these are already on hand.

I'm looking at these for possible possible purchase:
- CPU cooler - NoFan CR-95
- CPU cooler - Zalman FX100
- GPU - Asus GTX 750 fanless
- PSU - Seasonic 400W fanless

Thoughts, anyone? Go powerful with water cooling on with what I have, or go subtle with no moving parts?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> This week I picked up an Inwin D Frame Mini cheap: $80 for a close-out floor model. I threw some on-hand parts for a nice build.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about putting it under water, since I have a complete loop ready to go for a project that didn't work out. Then I had a vision about a PC with no moving parts: a completely fanless build in the open D Frame Mini for convection cooling. This is something I've never seen, and the wide open D Frame lends itself to this application like no other case.
> 
> I have these on hand:
> - Board - Asus Maximus VII Impact mITX board*
> - CPU - i7 4790K * <-- for power/WC build
> - CPU - Pentium G3258 * <-- for a silent build
> - RAM - 16 G (2x8g) PNY 1866 DDR 3
> - Boot Drive - Samsung EVO 850 SSD, 250GB (x2 in striped RAID)
> - Data Drive - Samsung EVO 840 SSD 500GB
> - GPU - MSI GTX 980 4G *
> - PSU - be quiet 500W
> 
> * Waterblocks for these are already on hand.
> 
> I'm looking at these for possible possible purchase:
> - CPU cooler - NoFan CR-95
> - CPU cooler - Zalman FX100
> - GPU - Asus GTX 750 fanless
> - PSU - Seasonic 400W fanless
> 
> Thoughts, anyone? Go powerful with water cooling on with what I have, or go subtle with no moving parts?


Really depends on what you plan on using it for, the difference between a GTX 980/4790k and a GTX 750/G3258 are fairly extreme. The fanless setup sounds very cool if it will be powerful enough for you..


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Really depends on what you plan on using it for, the difference between a GTX 980/4790k and a GTX 750/G3258 are fairly extreme. The fanless setup sounds very cool if it will be powerful enough for you..


Yeah, that's putting a finger exactly on my problem. I already have two rigs, and don't actually _need_ a third. But I'm a gear whore and couldn't pass by the deal on the D Frame case.

I'm tending toward the fanless build in my mind, because I already have a SLI surround gaming rig. A quiet rig could be a great music server in the living room with options for casual gaming on my large TV screen..


----------



## iFreilicht

I'd really like to see a completely fanless build. Something that I contemplated was modding a NoFan CR-95 onto a GPU, it should be able to cool a GTX 960 no worries.

For the CPU cooler, go with the NoFan one. SPCR tested quite a few "passive" coolers and only the NoFan one worked without any additional airflow. I guess if it's just the Pentium, you could use pretty much any tower cooler and position it so that the chimney effect generates airflow through the fins.


----------



## ccRicers

The D-frame is very roomy and shouldn't have a problem accommodating a silent fan-less build inside of it. I don't think anyone has done a silent build with it.

Get a 750 Ti instead of a 750 for a bit more oomph in gaming, and rig a custom heatsink onto it.


----------



## nyk20z3

Corsair H100i GTX Installed. The tubing is stiff so it took some pressure to tuck them in upon installing the glass but everything turned out okay. Temps are great at all levels of load so i couldn't be happier with going this route. Only problem is i only have 1 USB 3.0 port on this mobo so if i want to make any adjustment using corsair link i will have to use an adapter to make changes. I will most likely just run the fans off he mobo header and control them through ai suite anyway.


----------



## quashhh

Hi all,

I'm pretty new to the whole overclock.net community and this is my second build right after a m-itx build with the n-case M1. I'm a sucker for SFF build as they are extremely easy to transport around and don't take up much space.

About the build
Case: Corsair Air 240D Arctic White
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
CPU: Intel I7 4790K
Ram: 16gb of Hyper X Fury (looking to change to dominator platinum soon)
GPU: 2 x EVGA Titan X SC
Storage: 1x Samsung 951 M.2 SSD, 1 x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB, WD 750GB Blue
PSU: EVGA 750W power supply

Accessories:
EK Supremacy Evo
EK Titan X Waterblock
EK Titan X Backplate
EK compression fittings
EK Pump
EK XE 240 Radiator
EK Parallel Terminal
4 x EK Vardar 2200rpm White
Cablemods White cables





The case itself was a joy to build in, except for the fact that the front compartment doesn't really give much space to work with, especially when building with the XE240 Radiator as that is a 60mm radiator. The build did come together pretty nicely. Had to personally cut out the front panel to accomodate the EK Terminal for the GPU's.

Thanks guys!

Leonard


----------



## Decade

Just crammed two AIOs into a Core 500.


----------



## Jimbags

More pics @Decade


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quashhh*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the whole overclock.net community and this is my second build right after a m-itx build with the n-case M1. I'm a sucker for SFF build as they are extremely easy to transport around and don't take up much space.
> 
> About the build
> Case: Corsair Air 240D Arctic White
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
> CPU: Intel I7 4790K
> Ram: 16gb of Hyper X Fury (looking to change to dominator platinum soon)
> GPU: 2 x EVGA Titan X SC
> Storage: 1x Samsung 951 M.2 SSD, 1 x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB, WD 750GB Blue
> PSU: EVGA 750W power supply
> 
> Accessories:
> EK Supremacy Evo
> EK Titan X Waterblock
> EK Titan X Backplate
> EK compression fittings
> EK Pump
> EK XE 240 Radiator
> EK Parallel Terminal
> 4 x EK Vardar 2200rpm White
> Cablemods White cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case itself was a joy to build in, except for the fact that the front compartment doesn't really give much space to work with, especially when building with the XE240 Radiator as that is a 60mm radiator. The build did come together pretty nicely. Had to personally cut out the front panel to accomodate the EK Terminal for the GPU's.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Leonard


Oh yes!!!!!!


----------



## sojufeeler

Now, I am Building New ITX and HTPC.
After done, I will upload pics


----------



## USMC Modder

Not sure if the Parvum Veer counts as SFF, but it is mItx. This will be my new HTPC/Steam box. Can't wait to get the loop all plumbed up and get it running. You can check out more in my build log. Sorry for the lighting in the pictures. It was dark when I got done putting things together so it's just my two lamps.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> More pics @Decade





http://imgur.com/io6y3


This is revision 1 with a Corsair RM650... noisy coil whine resulted in a same day return.
I didn't take pics of revision 2 with the Sammy mounted to the front, better cable management, better H80i position, and an Antec HCG-650m... extremely noisy fan will make this a spare/backup PSU.
Revision 3 happens tomorrow, should have a much better cable management layout... and a 550w EVGA SuperNova G2. My ups reads a peak of 520w with full system load (p95 + 3DMark at the same time) and below 400w gaming; plenty of confidence this is the perfect amount of power.


----------



## ricercar

Drats. My no-moving parts fanless build is on hold.

The NoFan CR-80EH cooler is low enough to fit in a D Frame Mini, but doesn't fit on my Asus Maximus VII Impact itx board. i had been hoping the gradual slope of the cooler pipes would permit the combination. However, the Impact's VRM daughter card is too high; The cooler expands too wide too low to the board for the mounting holes to match up without bending the daughter card or cooler more than I was willing to force.



(Sorry no custom pics. Was too frustrated to take any before re-assembling the stock cooler.)

Need to decide whether to get a different itx board or a different cooler. Drats

--
EDIT
Fixed it. See my solution in 2 posts down...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drats. My no-moving parts fanless build is on hold.
> 
> The NoFan CR-80EH cooler is low enough to fit in a D Frame Mini, but doesn't fit on my Asus Maximus VII Impact itx board. i had been hoping the gradual slope of the cooler pipes would permit the combination. However, the Impact's VRM daughter card is too high; The cooler expands too wide too low to the board for the mounting holes to match up without bending the daughter card or cooler more than I was willing to force.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry no custom pics. Was too frustrated to take any before re-assembling the stock cooler.)
> 
> Need to decide whether to get a different itx board or a different cooler. Drats


Damn that sucks, sorry to hear.


----------



## ricercar

I was so frustrated that I decided not to take "No" for an answer, and _made_ the CR-80EH fit on my Maximus VII Impact. I _really_ want a no-moving parts build. Silly cooler clearance can't stop me!



You can't even tell in this pic that I bent it on the left to clear the VRMs. The G3258 CPU temp under mild load is low 40-42 °C with no case fan. More load testing to come tonight, but temps seem to be acceptable with only convection moving the air across the cooler.

Already the (temporary) HD is the loudest part of the build.

Next step, fanless GPU. There's clearance enough on the right between the cooler and the GPU that I think I can fit an Arctic Accelero S3 on a GTX 960. Woo hoo!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drats. My no-moving parts fanless build is on hold.
> 
> The NoFan CR-80EH cooler is low enough to fit in a D Frame Mini, but doesn't fit on my Asus Maximus VII Impact itx board. i had been hoping the gradual slope of the cooler pipes would permit the combination. However, the Impact's VRM daughter card is too high; The cooler expands too wide too low to the board for the mounting holes to match up without bending the daughter card or cooler more than I was willing to force.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry no custom pics. Was too frustrated to take any before re-assembling the stock cooler.)
> 
> Need to decide whether to get a different itx board or a different cooler. Drats
> 
> --
> EDIT
> Fixed it. See my solution in 2 posts down...


Are they all little heatpipes?


----------



## fleetfeather

If the heatpipes are bent, the cooler will perform worse. A better option would've been the Thermalright HR-22, but obviously you're working with height limitations:


----------



## ricercar

That might have been a better choice, but I already own the CR-80EH.









The bends are not severe: under 2 mm deflection over the 130 mm length of the heat pipe. It's fine. Initial gaming tests are low enough temps: 50-52°C. I'm content with the CPU cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Are they all little heatpipes?


Yes, all the copper wires are heat pipes. Plus there's a thick one coiled around the circumference of the bottom contact plate.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> That might have been a better choice, but I already own the CR-80EH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bends are not severe: under 2 mm deflection over the 130 mm length of the heat pipe. It's fine. Initial gaming tests are low enough temps: 50-52°C. I'm content with the CPU cooler.
> Yes, all the copper wires are heat pipes. Plus there's a thick one coiled around the circumference of the bottom contact plate.


Nice! Its amazing how efficient heatpipes are. Been researching them lately, so cool haha. That would take some skill to make. Too bad heatpipes are so expensive.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Passive coolers on small motherboards look completely silly.

I like this new trend though.







Might try a passive build myself one day, though I'd probably have a single big and quiet fan. Only mostly passive, but from my understanding, passive coolers improve enormously with just a tiny bit of airflow.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Passive coolers on small motherboards look completely silly.


No argument. Some modern CPU heat sinks remind me of St Exupery's drawings.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> passive coolers improve enormously with just a tiny bit of airflow.


Eventually I might put a pair of very slow 120 mm fans on the D Frame Mini fan mounts, but first I want to complete the machine as the "No Moving Parts build". I want to [not] hear it perform. Mechanical silence will be very nice in the dead of night listening to music with a large dynamic range. Even my music CD player makes enough noise to bug me sometimes.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Which is fine, yeah. I won't judge.







My headphones block out my fans on 12V when gaming and I like a bit of white noise at night (especially at college...) but complete silence is certainly a good objective for a build. Passive PSU, all flash storage, and no optical drive are good starting points.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Passive is fun! I used to have a passively-cooled i7 920 @ 4 GHz. The silence is eerie.


----------



## Decade

Now that I have a proper PSU... revision 3! So glad EVGA makes a 550w version of the SuperNova G2s.
@Jimbags Here's some proper pics of this 19.5L monster.


Spoiler: Warning: Images!



Was running my EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 externally... fan on the Antec HCG-620M is obnoxious. Basically prepping cables and moving things out of the way to get the SuperNova 550 G2 in.


8 pin ran under and excess cable tucked under GPU.


There was barely enough space between the GPU and the smaller of the 24 pin connectors on the PSU to fit. Mini-itx GPUs or just a hair over only.


Another view of that area, managed to squeeze the 24 pin into that same crack and ran the sata to the front mount Sammy 840 Pro and USB 3.0 cable over it.


Moved the MX200 from the rear to the front, let me lay flat that sata power giving it, the 840 Pro, and H80i power.


Just some more goodies, ran the MX200 sata cable along the PSU.


PCI-E in! Glad I used the cables from my 750... while I appreciate the 550 having an 6+2 and a 6 pin on the same cable run, I need two 8 pins. Didn't want the bulk added by the unused 6 pin.


Glory shot of the GPU side. Zip ties are wonderful.


MX200 and PSU side.


Mobo, did as much as I could to eliminated kinks in the tubing.


Above mobo shot, cables and tubing.


Threw in a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120 from my Air 240, hoping with it angled in there like that, it'll help get some of the hot air out through the top, pull air off the mobo, and accelerate some of that dead space air to the H80i ehxuast.


----------



## Jimbags

Very nice mate. What a tight squeeze!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Now that I have a proper PSU... revision 3! So glad EVGA makes a 550w version of the SuperNova G2s.
> @Jimbags Here's some proper pics of this 19.5L monster.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images!
> 
> 
> 
> Was running my EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 externally... fan on the Antec HCG-620M is obnoxious. Basically prepping cables and moving things out of the way to get the SuperNova 550 G2 in.
> 
> 
> 8 pin ran under and excess cable tucked under GPU.
> 
> 
> There was barely enough space between the GPU and the smaller of the 24 pin connectors on the PSU to fit. Mini-itx GPUs or just a hair over only.
> 
> 
> Another view of that area, managed to squeeze the 24 pin into that same crack and ran the sata to the front mount Sammy 840 Pro and USB 3.0 cable over it.
> 
> 
> Moved the MX200 from the rear to the front, let me lay flat that sata power giving it, the 840 Pro, and H80i power.
> 
> 
> Just some more goodies, ran the MX200 sata cable along the PSU.
> 
> 
> PCI-E in! Glad I used the cables from my 750... while I appreciate the 550 having an 6+2 and a 6 pin on the same cable run, I need two 8 pins. Didn't want the bulk added by the unused 6 pin.
> 
> 
> Glory shot of the GPU side. Zip ties are wonderful.
> 
> 
> MX200 and PSU side.
> 
> 
> Mobo, did as much as I could to eliminated kinks in the tubing.
> 
> 
> Above mobo shot, cables and tubing.
> 
> 
> Threw in a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120 from my Air 240, hoping with it angled in there like that, it'll help get some of the hot air out through the top, pull air off the mobo, and accelerate some of that dead space air to the H80i ehxuast.


Yeah very nice build, and very tight.
I also have an EVGA 550G2, great psu.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, Project mATX is available to purchase! If you are at all interested in the case, go check out my artisan thread and reserve a case







the link can be found in my signature!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Are they all little heatpipes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Yes, all the copper wires are heat pipes. Plus there's a thick one coiled around the circumference of the bottom contact plate.


Are you absolutely sure about that? They seem to be way too thin to be real heatpipes. Sure, they conduct heat well, just like copper does, but a heatpipe is a real pipe filled with a weave (of copper in most cases) and a liquid inside that has enough space to vaporise. Could you measure the diameter of one of those wires?

NoFan only mentions four heatpipes at the bottom, which are enclosed with copper so they look like one, but those copper wire seem to be just that: copper wires.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It looks like those aren't the "standard" rod-like heatpipes we normally see, but rather a loop of sorts. I can't quite tell because the image is small and 2D though.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Are you absolutely sure about that? They seem to be way too thin to be real heatpipes. Sure, they conduct heat well, just like copper does, but a heatpipe is a real pipe filled with a weave (of copper in most cases) and a liquid inside that has enough space to vaporise. Could you measure the diameter of one of those wires?
> 
> NoFan only mentions four heatpipes at the bottom, which are enclosed with copper so they look like one, but those copper wire seem to be just that: copper wires.


You are correct; I was wrong. The straight wires are not heat pipes. The packaging indicates "circular heatpipe" with a picture of the base of the copper rods. There's no mention of four heatpipes on the packaging.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> You are correct; I was wrong. The straight wires are not heat pipes.


No, they are. Patented, 1.6mm diameter wickless heatpipes, apparently, which Nofan calls "ICEPIPE." Source.

If they were solid, it would make much more sense to use fins for the greater surface area.


----------



## ricercar

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> No, they are. Patented, 1.6mm diameter wickless heatpipes, apparently, which Nofan calls "ICEPIPE." Source.
> 
> If they were solid, it would make much more sense to use fins for the greater surface area.


They are indeed, that's quite remarkable. I guess you're right, just solid wires wouldn't make much sense to begin with.


----------



## nyk20z3

Ordered some G.Skill Trident Z 2X4GB at 4000MHz so lets hope the 6700K plays nice with it. Can any one recommend a decent all in one light box set up ? I am looking to improve on hardware pics with the right lighting and back drop.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Got a Kraken G10 and an H55 for my GPU.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hi everyone, this thread has proven to be a great source of information as I built my TJ08B-E sig rig "Kid Dynomite." I know people are mainly focused on ITX builds now, but I thought I would share what I came up with. Below is a quote from my post in the Silverstone TJ08B-E Owner's Club. Thanks for all the inspiration!


Spoiler: Quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> As I promised before, below are some better shots of my TJ08B-E "Kid Dynomite" Sig Rig build. A friend gave me his old Sony NEX-5N w/16-50 Kit Lens as a gift; my first legit camera Yay! Thanks again everyone, for all the inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> Rear:
> 
> Top:
> 
> Left Side:
> 
> 840 Pro 512 x2 RAID0:
> 
> Right Side Opening:
> 
> 2x WD 6TB Purple Wall Mount:
> 
> Right Side Door:
> 
> 
> 
> Right Side:
> 
> 
> 
> R9 290X Crossfire:
> 
> Wifi Antenna:
> 
> CPU Area Close Up:
> 
> 
> Samsung SM951 512GB AHCI:
> 
> 
> Sadly, I suppose I will regret the lack of a window for my build, though honestly I'd rather choose 2x6TB instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially given that I might have to move around with this build.
> 
> I also thought I would document how I added wifi (below). I wanted to use the 4th pcie slot on the ASRock X99, but my second 290x's second DVI-D port was blocking the bracket. So here's what I did:
> 
> Found a cheap PCIe -> Mini PCIe adapter with very little stuff on the left side. I then cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my Intel 7260AC:
> 
> Archived the left side:
> 
> Tested it in my FT02, and it worked!
> 
> Inside my TJ08B-E, above the 2nd 290x, as you can see it fits without hitting the DVI port. I was afraid it will fall out, but it seems pretty snug.
> 
> Harvested the wifi antenna from an old Dell XPS 8300 chassis (photo from ebay):
> 
> Bolted it by sandwiching it between the case and that metal piece next to the PCIe bracket screws:
> 
> 
> I get decent signal using this contraption, but in the future, I'm planning on drilling 2 or 3 holes right in the space right above the rear Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15, and using external SMA wifi antenna mounts instead of the Dell antenna.
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with this build, and I even found an excellent case for it (Pelican 1560) for transport. A few minor changes I might make; Rotate the Koolance 380i block to relieve the stress on the tube run between it and the rear radiator; replace the red 3/8"x1/2" tube with a black one; replace the orange SATA cables with black ones. I want to especially thank @hyp36rmax for inspiring me to fit as much as I could into this X99 TJ08B-E build; I couldn't have done this build without your guidance.


----------



## rfarmer

That is a very snug little build, quite beastly. Nice job on the wifi.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Hi everyone, this thread has proven to be a great source of information as I built my TJ08B-E sig rig "Kid Dynomite." I know people are mainly focused on ITX builds now, but I thought I would share what I came up with. Below is a quote from my post in the Silverstone TJ08B-E Owner's Club. Thanks for all the inspiration!


I just love that WiFi job, very cool idea! If you move this build regularly, you should try to find a way to fix the card better in place, though. The exertion force of the PCIe slot should be enough to keep it in place while it's sitting still, but I don't think that will be enough on the move.

Maybe think about decoupling your big 3.5" HDDs as well, fixing them so stiffly to the side panel will not only amplify the operation noise but could damage the drives when the case is subject to vibrations.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Thanks! Glad I could contribute something to this thread









For the wifi, I think I might have exaggerated a bit when I said "regularly" moving around; a few times in a year at most is more accurate. I'll probably just remove it when I move the build around, OR perhaps I'll tape it/velcro it to the 2nd 290x. There's also a removable panel on the TJ08B-E right above that rear fan, where I think I can add 2x USB ports and use one of them for a Bluetooth dongle.

Regarding the HDD on the side wall. I'm planning on applying some sort of material to the edges where the door makes content with the rest of the case. Perhaps felt? That or I might go the mainstream route, and just get nice rubber washers to put between the side door and the HDD, or the screws and the side door.


----------



## iFreilicht

If the tape is very thick, that could be the way to go, otherwise stack velcro strips.

I'd say go mainstream there, better safe than sorry


----------



## rogergamer

I have a full ATX 6600k 980 ti build in 18L (smaller or on par with most ITX cases), can I join? haha


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I have a full ATX 6600k 980 ti build in 18L (smaller or on par with most ITX cases), can I join? haha


Pics or it's not real


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Pics or it's not real


work log here:
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=293240

not complete though! my MB fried itself a week ago... can't make much progress :/

it's 12cm*36cm*42cm ~= 18L

I was planning for it to be 16L but the zotac card is wayyyyy too big


----------



## MEC-777

Working on a new semi-scratch build. 11.2L and fits mATX motherboards, ATX PSU and 9.5" GPUs. Using an old HP Pavilion desktop case from back around 2006 that I've cut up and cut down to about 60% of it's original size. Working on re-assembly right now. Need to pic up a rivet gun and some rivets to continue.









I used to have my main gaming rig in a Node 304 (which is actually where a bunch of the hardware components in this build came from), but wanted more room and better air flow so I could run crossfire R9 290's under water. Upgraded to the white S340 you see in the pics and did just that.







Then I found myself itching to do another mini-PC build and decided to hack up an old HP desktop to do it. As you can see, it makes the Node 304 look like a behemoth, yet this will still hold an mATX mobo.









Here's a pile of pics:

























Full build log can be found here: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/481658-build-log-stalker-v20-custom-micro-pc-build-in-progress/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> work log here:
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=293240
> 
> not complete though! my MB fried itself a week ago... can't make much progress :/
> 
> it's 12cm*36cm*42cm ~= 18L
> 
> I was planning for it to be 16L but the zotac card is wayyyyy too big


Awesome build so far! Great work!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Working on a new semi-scratch build. 11.2L and fits mATX motherboards, ATX PSU and 9.5" GPUs. Using an old HP Pavilion desktop case from back around 2006 that I've cut up and cut down to about 60% of it's original size. Working on re-assembly right now. Need to pic up a rivet gun and some rivets to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have my main gaming rig in a Node 304 (which is actually where a bunch of the hardware components in this build came from), but wanted more room and better air flow so I could run crossfire R9 290's under water. Upgraded to the white S340 you see in the pics and did just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found myself itching to do another mini-PC build and decided to hack up an old HP desktop to do it. As you can see, it makes the Node 304 look like a behemoth, yet this will still hold an mATX mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pile of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full build log can be found here: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/481658-build-log-stalker-v20-custom-micro-pc-build-in-progress/
> Awesome build so far! Great work!


This is both brilliant and adorable. I really hope it comes out nicely! Any plans on replacing the plastic front, or no? I think a custom piece there would be cool, but the work/materials could get expensive.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> This is both brilliant and adorable. I really hope it comes out nicely! Any plans on replacing the plastic front, or no? I think a custom piece there would be cool, but the work/materials could get expensive.


Thanks.







I actually really like the original front panel as it has a nice, clean and sort of stealthy look to it. The way I cut it down, it actually still snaps on like it did before - all the remaining snap tabs still line up. It also still works perfectly with the original front I/O and power button.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Working on a new semi-scratch build. 11.2L and fits mATX motherboards, ATX PSU and 9.5" GPUs. Using an old HP Pavilion desktop case from back around 2006 that I've cut up and cut down to about 60% of it's original size. Working on re-assembly right now. Need to pic up a rivet gun and some rivets to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have my main gaming rig in a Node 304 (which is actually where a bunch of the hardware components in this build came from), but wanted more room and better air flow so I could run crossfire R9 290's under water. Upgraded to the white S340 you see in the pics and did just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found myself itching to do another mini-PC build and decided to hack up an old HP desktop to do it. As you can see, it makes the Node 304 look like a behemoth, yet this will still hold an mATX mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pile of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full build log can be found here: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/481658-build-log-stalker-v20-custom-micro-pc-build-in-progress/
> Awesome build so far! Great work!


Very nice! The front panel needs a little bit of work on the cut section, but other than that it's looking pretty great already!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Very nice! The front panel needs a little bit of work on the cut section, but other than that it's looking pretty great already!


Thanks.







Yeah, I haven't finished with the front panel yet. In the pics it was just 'set in place' to see what it will look like.


----------



## nyk20z3

4000MHz Trident Z memory boots and run stable thank god, i was hoping it would play nice with the 6700K -


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, 4Ghz is my current G3258 overclock.







Those kinds of stable speeds start to sound crazy for DDR4 ram (I know it's only 4Ghz effective and not real, but still.. ) I really like the look of that ram but too bad G.Skill is not making DDR3 with those heatsinks.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, 4Ghz is my current G3258 overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those kinds of stable speeds start to sound crazy for DDR4 ram (I know it's only 4Ghz effective and not real, but still.. ) I really like the look of that ram but too bad G.Skill is not making DDR3 with those heatsinks.


Agreed, those are one of the nicer looking "stylish" RAM heatsinks on the market.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I prefer incredibly basic heatspreaders or bare memory. Fancy heatspreaders are bleh. They add too much height for no reason.


----------



## nyk20z3

I agree its prob the sickest ram ive ever held in my hands, i was highly impressed with the build quality and aesthetics. The goal was to give this board what it deserves and i think this has done the trick.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I agree its prob the sickest ram ive ever held in my hands, i was highly impressed with the build quality and aesthetics. The goal was to give this board what it deserves and i think this has done the trick.


In the meantime I'll stick with my Maximus VI Impact since I got a great deal on it and get some HyperX or Dominator Platinums. But when I make the move to Skylake the G.Skills would be first on my buy list.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> In the meantime I'll stick with my Maximus VI Impact since I got a great deal on it and get some HyperX or Dominator Platinums. But when I make the move to Skylake the G.Skills would be first on my buy list.


You mean VII, right?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> You mean VII, right?


Nope, I mean the 6th version. I'll be moving a bit back from Z97 to Z87 because I found a used VI Impact that was at a really low price. So I had to grab it


----------



## iFreilicht

I see. Gotta snag a deal when you see one


----------



## iTurn

Can I get some thoughts on this board: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-DGS%20R2.0/

Going to do my first M-ATX build with a 2500k / GTX950+ / 8GB RAM and have no plans on overclocking.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Can I get some thoughts on this board: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-DGS%20R2.0/
> 
> Going to do my first M-ATX build with a 2500k / GTX950+ / 8GB RAM and have no plans on overclocking.


I have had a couple Asrock boards and had good luck with them, only problems I see with this board is no SATA3 and no USB3. If you can live with those limitations it should be fine.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Why get a 2500K then? Xeon E3 or locked i5 perhaps? I'm not familiar with LGA-1155 Xeon prices though but I can look into it.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Why get a 2500K then? Xeon E3 or locked i5 perhaps? I'm not familiar with LGA-1155 Xeon prices though but I can look into it.


I have one just laying around. I side graded to the 4690k last year for no reason.

@rfarmer just building for fun maybe a simple elegant gaming rig so there wouldn't be a need for SATAIII or USB3


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Oh yeah, some people have old hardware, lol. H61 is quite possibly the worst chipset made in recent years, but it's acceptable. The important part is that it supports the CPU really, especially since you don't need high-speed features like USB, SATA, or PCIe rev 3s.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ironic that my gigabyte H61 ITX Mobo w/ USB3 ports is much higher in demand than my top of the line VII impact... Haha


----------



## D33G33

Almost at the end of my NCASE build.

Specs are,
Intel 5820k
ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
2x 8gb Crucial Ballistix
Asus STRIX 980
Samsung SM951

Kelvin S24 pump/block +240mm rad
Alphacool GPX GPU block
Alphacool 240mm rad


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Looks good! It's a shame that the kelvin series isn't available in the US.


----------



## iTurn

Thoughts on the Asus 960 mini... reviews seem to praise it.
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX960MOC2GD5/


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Thoughts on the Asus 960 mini... reviews seem to praise it.
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX960MOC2GD5/


It looks like a very decent card, EVGA make an itx 960 with 4GB VRAM, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3961-KR, personally I would go for the 4GB.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> It looks like a very decent card, EVGA make an itx 960 with 4GB VRAM, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3961-KR, personally I would go for the 4GB.


The Asus looks better







and has better performance, honestly I only play Blizzard games/MMOs on my PC so I doubt I'd use up the VRAM.

The Asus does look like it'd exhaust better than the EVGA too, which is a concern of mine since I have limited space in my case, the EVGA was the first option I looked at as it's cheaper but it looks like it'd just re-circulate the heated air.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Thoughts on the Asus 960 mini... reviews seem to praise it.
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX960MOC2GD5/


The R9 380 and newly released 380X both out-perform the 960, overall. They also both come with 4GB Vram and are not bottlenecked like the 960 is from it's narrow 128bit memory bus. 380 and 380X are both 256bit. Sapphire makes a mini ITX R9 380 but it's only 2GB.

I'd recommend the 380/X over the 960.


----------



## mikeaj

Speaking of that EVGA, I got some new parts in on some early sales including a pricing error on a configurator buried in the bowels of newegg. Or let's not tell anybody that.

Here's the partslist (not all new of course), which is not exactly beastly but does what I need it to:

Intel Core i7-6700K
Scythe Kotetsu
Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
Corsair 2x8 GB DDR4 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX
*EVGA GTX 960 SC 2 GB* [that's the short, stubby one]
Crucial MX200 500 GB
Crucial M500 240 GB
Toshiba 1 TB 5400 rpm 2.5"
EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS
Lian-Li PC-Q33B



My cell phone front camera produces that purple tint on basically everything, and the selfie cam (3rd pic) is awful, so apologies for the potato pics. If anybody wants to see better pictures and maybe the lid popped I think I could go borrow at least some kind of half-passable point-and-shoot.

I was considering the 380/X as well (though at the 380X price, you're getting a bit close to the next performance tier), but the performance/watt is lower and for whatever reason most Nvidia cards are quieter at a given performance level. Well, part of the reason is the power consumption difference, I suppose. I'd heard that the Asus mini cards with the weirdo hybrid fan create more turbulent airflow that has a less appealing sonic character. My main focus was on noise levels, except for saving like $30 on the EVGA SC instead of the Asus Strix, which would have also fit. I think the Strix is probably a little quieter on load, though the EVGA is not bad.

I haven't spent time tuning fan profiles and clocks much yet, but everything stays under 1000 rpm on combined CPU+GPU stress tests.


----------



## iTurn

http://www.overclock.net/t/1582042/wccf-nvidia-s-entire-900-series-gpu-lineup-gets-price-cuts-for-the-holidays/0_100

Well my choices might have been made easier, the 970 has just received a price cut... if I can find a stubby model that's observing the price cut I'll get that.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> It looks like a very decent card, EVGA make an itx 960 with 4GB VRAM, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3961-KR, personally I would go for the 4GB.


ASUS makes a 4GB version of their card, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> The Asus looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and has better performance, honestly I only play Blizzard games/MMOs on my PC so I doubt I'd use up the VRAM.
> 
> The Asus does look like it'd exhaust better than the EVGA too, which is a concern of mine since I have limited space in my case, the EVGA was the first option I looked at as it's cheaper but it looks like it'd just re-circulate the heated air.


Looks are of course subjective, but which review claims that the ASUS has an edge over the EVGA?

The EVGAs vent area is way larger and about 1/2 of its airflow gets directed to the back, while the ASUS one exhausts about 3/4 of it's hot air directly into the case. Depending on your case, the two will either run similarly hot or the ASUS will be a lot hotter while increasing your total system temperature as well.
For sake of temperatures, I would always choose the EVGA over the ASUS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> The R9 380 and newly released 380X both out-perform the 960, overall. They also both come with 4GB Vram and are not bottlenecked like the 960 is from it's narrow 128bit memory bus. 380 and 380X are both 256bit. Sapphire makes a mini ITX R9 380 but it's only 2GB.
> 
> I'd recommend the 380/X over the 960.


The 380 has a TDP of 190W though, while the GTX960 has just 120W, so +71% of additional heat output and much higher power draw for a marginal performance increase. Not worth it, in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Speaking of that EVGA, I got some new parts in on some early sales including a pricing error on a configurator buried in the bowels of newegg. Or let's not tell anybody that.
> 
> Here's the partslist (not all new of course), which is not exactly beastly but does what I need it to:
> 
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> Scythe Kotetsu
> Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
> Corsair 2x8 GB DDR4 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX
> *EVGA GTX 960 SC 2 GB* [that's the short, stubby one]
> Crucial MX200 500 GB
> Crucial M500 240 GB
> Toshiba 1 TB 5400 rpm 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS
> Lian-Li PC-Q33B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cell phone front camera produces that purple tint on basically everything, and the selfie cam (3rd pic) is awful, so apologies for the potato pics. If anybody wants to see better pictures and maybe the lid popped I think I could go borrow at least some kind of half-passable point-and-shoot.
> 
> I was considering the 380/X as well (though at the 380X price, you're getting a bit close to the next performance tier), but the performance/watt is lower and for whatever reason most Nvidia cards are quieter at a given performance level. Well, part of the reason is the power consumption difference, I suppose. I'd heard that the Asus mini cards with the weirdo hybrid fan create more turbulent airflow that has a less appealing sonic character. My main focus was on noise levels, except for saving like $30 on the EVGA SC instead of the Asus Strix, which would have also fit. I think the Strix is probably a little quieter on load, though the EVGA is not bad.
> 
> I haven't spent time tuning fan profiles and clocks much yet, but everything stays under 1000 rpm on combined CPU+GPU stress tests.


Which Strix card would've fit this case? Are you talking about the ASUS GTX960 ITX version?
Why did you get the 2GB version over the 4GB one?

Congrats on completing the build!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> The 380 has a TDP of 190W though, while the GTX960 has just 120W, so +71% of additional heat output and much higher power draw for a marginal performance increase. Not worth it, in my opinion.


It's actually not THAT big of a difference in terms of extra heat output etc. I think a lot of people often blow this "heat and power draw" thing a little too much out of proportion. But, to each, his/her own.









Here's a review of the 380 ITX for those who might be interested:






*Edit* I know that's the 285, but it's the same GPU/card.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> It's actually not THAT big of a difference in terms of extra heat output etc. I think a lot of people often blow this "heat and power draw" thing a little too much out of proportion. But, to each, his/her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review of the 380 ITX for those who might be interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* I know that's the 285, but it's the same GPU/card.


I'm real curious to hear how the new Crimson Edition drivers are, my biggest reason for going to the 970 after my R9 270X were the lousy AMD drivers. Having to roll back on every other release.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> It's actually not THAT big of a difference in terms of extra heat output etc. I think a lot of people often blow this "heat and power draw" thing a little too much out of proportion. But, to each, his/her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review of the 380 ITX for those who might be interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* I know that's the 285, but it's the same GPU/card.


How does this prove anything? Jay specifically states that he tested the card on a test-bench, so its temperatures were completely isolated from the rest of the system. I don't doubt that Sapphire can make an ITX-sized cooling system for a 190W card, but it doesn't change the fact that the heat output will be 190W under load.

No matter how efficient the cooling system is, this will still increase the temperatures inside the case, and the smaller the case and the closer the components, the bigger the impact on the temperature of other components.

Additionally, the higher power draw (which wasn't mentioned in the video) is still a lot higher, it might be even more than 190W. A 300W or even 400W PSU might not take lightly to this, and it will either fail to deliver enough power or at the very least ramp up its fan in comparison to the lower Wattage card.

I'm not saying you can't work around these problems, but I would optimise my system in that regard in any way possible.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Speaking of that EVGA, I got some new parts in on some early sales including a pricing error on a configurator buried in the bowels of newegg. Or let's not tell anybody that.
> 
> Here's the partslist (not all new of course), which is not exactly beastly but does what I need it to:
> 
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> Scythe Kotetsu
> Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
> Corsair 2x8 GB DDR4 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX
> *EVGA GTX 960 SC 2 GB* [that's the short, stubby one]
> Crucial MX200 500 GB
> Crucial M500 240 GB
> Toshiba 1 TB 5400 rpm 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS
> Lian-Li PC-Q33B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cell phone front camera produces that purple tint on basically everything, and the selfie cam (3rd pic) is awful, so apologies for the potato pics. If anybody wants to see better pictures and maybe the lid popped I think I could go borrow at least some kind of half-passable point-and-shoot.
> 
> I was considering the 380/X as well (though at the 380X price, you're getting a bit close to the next performance tier), but the performance/watt is lower and for whatever reason most Nvidia cards are quieter at a given performance level. Well, part of the reason is the power consumption difference, I suppose. I'd heard that the Asus mini cards with the weirdo hybrid fan create more turbulent airflow that has a less appealing sonic character. My main focus was on noise levels, except for saving like $30 on the EVGA SC instead of the Asus Strix, which would have also fit. I think the Strix is probably a little quieter on load, though the EVGA is not bad.
> 
> I haven't spent time tuning fan profiles and clocks much yet, but everything stays under 1000 rpm on combined CPU+GPU stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Strix card would've fit this case? Are you talking about the ASUS GTX960 ITX version?
> Why did you get the 2GB version over the 4GB one?
> 
> Congrats on completing the build!
Click to expand...

GTX 960 Strix (21.5 cm length) fits the PC-Q33 (22 cm clearance), or at least it should. That's the normal one with two fans. Most of the other Asus Strix models for other GPUs do not and you need a Mini version of something. In fact, the GTX 950 Strix is listed at 22 cm, though if part of that is the shroud that might be able to be sanded down to fit.

As for 2 GB over 4 GB, that saved maybe $30 or so at the time. I forget. I don't care all that much about textures, and I figure the bus width / TMU count / ROP count probably are too limited for the 2 GB VRAM to be the actual bottleneck under a wide range of realistic use cases. And I don't do that much AAA gaming, certainly not the kinds of wide-open environments and sets that tend to require more VRAM.

I can attest to the EVGA GTX 960 SC pushing some air out the back slot, but it's not a whole lot.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> GTX 960 Strix (21.5 cm length) fits the PC-Q33 (22 cm clearance), or at least it should. That's the normal one with two fans. Most of the other Asus Strix models for other GPUs do not and you need a Mini version of something. In fact, the GTX 950 Strix is listed at 22 cm, though if part of that is the shroud that might be able to be sanded down to fit.
> 
> As for 2 GB over 4 GB, that saved maybe $30 or so at the time. I forget. I don't care all that much about textures, and I figure the bus width / TMU count / ROP count probably are too limited for the 2 GB VRAM to be the actual bottleneck under a wide range of realistic use cases. And I don't do that much AAA gaming, certainly not the kinds of wide-open environments and sets that tend to require more VRAM.
> 
> I can attest to the EVGA GTX 960 SC pushing some air out the back slot, but it's not a whole lot.


I see, didn't know that model was so short.

Hm, I still would've gone for 4GB just for future-proofing but if you've got a budget, that makes sense.

How would you compare the exhaust at the front to the exhaust at the back? Are they equal or is the front exhaust stronger?


----------



## s0lidace

Probably not that small by today's standards. I tried to make it _look_ as beast as I could, but there's actually a lot of ghetto-ness to it. I've never had a lot of money at once and I've gotten all this stuff over time, some second hand from friends









-z87 gryphon
-i5 4460 cooled by h220x
-non modular 650w power supply with sleeved extensions (and a lot of work to hide the rest of it lol)
gtx 770 in a 780ti cooler (for the looks, hahaha)
-the cheapest 240gb ssd on newegg, that happens to be green
-helicopter fans that need to be thrown in the bin, lubed with motor oil (someone throw some pwm fans my way pls hahaha)
I also have a nice razer tramp stamp sticker on the side panel, that i had to peel off somewhere else, because I don't actually own any razer peripherals besides an xbox controller.

it gets by.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How would you compare the exhaust at the front to the exhaust at the back? Are they equal or is the front exhaust stronger?


For the EVGA GTX 960 SC (single-fan model), there's exhaust coming out every direction, including a decent amount up top and a little bit even in the bottom? The back might be slightly more than the front, actually, or maybe I was just feeling increased airflow from it all being channeled out of that small vent area in the slot covers. Actually, it's probably that.

Anyway, the shroud isn't exactly airtight by any stretch. The air goes everywhere.

edit: on a side note, I managed to install Nexus silicon fan mounts (the screw replacements) on the back without removing the graphics card or CPU cooler. Girly Slender fingers come in handy sometimes, after all.

s0lidace, is that an NZXT Vulcan with the drive cages removed? That's a classic. Looks nice as long as we don't see the garish side panel and aren't focusing too much on the front bezel and top wart growing. *shots fired*









I do like that interior shot, though. I can't deny it. Nice work.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all









I am in need of some advice from the pros in this club.

I am currently doing a build for a client and the client is considering getting the Lian-Li PC-Q17WX chassis.

Has anyone had experience with this chassis ? ... Do you think it is a good chassis for someone looking for a small but eye catching build.

He really likes Asus and already has a GTX970 Strix, and a H100i GTX cooler.

All advice would be greatly appreciated.
Regards


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in need of some advice from the pros in this club.
> 
> I am currently doing a build for a client and the client is considering getting the Lian-Li PC-Q17WX chassis.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this chassis ? ... Do you think it is a good chassis for someone looking for a small but eye catching build.
> 
> He really likes Asus and already has a GTX970 Strix, and a H100i GTX cooler.
> 
> All advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Regards


That is an interesting case, Lian Li makes some high quality cases. Biggest problem that case only supports video cards up to 270mm, Strix is 280mm.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is an interesting case, Lian Li makes some high quality cases. Biggest problem that case only supports video cards up to 270mm, Strix is 280mm.


I was thinking of cutting into the front panel wall ... It looks like it is wider at the bottom than the top so it must have a little extra room in there

I could also look at swapping his card for the Micro Version


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I was thinking of cutting into the front panel wall ... It looks like it is wider at the bottom than the top so it must have a little extra room in there






 I was just watching an unboxing of the case and you are right, if you notch the front there is plenty of room there. You will have to get the Maximus VII or VIII, anything less would be a crime.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'm real curious to hear how the new Crimson Edition drivers are, my biggest reason for going to the 970 after my R9 270X were the lousy AMD drivers. Having to roll back on every other release.


AMD drivers have actually been very good. Especially over this last year. They're releasing more frequent updates and this latest Crimson drivers are pretty rock solid. Lots of people out there seeing significant improvements in a number of games. The main change with Crimson is the whole new UI which is FAR better than the old Catalyst Control Center UI.









I've been an AMD GPU user over the last 2 years (7950, R9 290 and now two R9 290's) and can honestly say the drivers have been fine over that time period. Aside from the aging Catalyst UI (which has now bee replaced) I really don't see where the AMD driver hate comes from. I guess it partly boils down to individual user experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How does this prove anything? Jay specifically states that he tested the card on a test-bench, so its temperatures were completely isolated from the rest of the system. I don't doubt that Sapphire can make an ITX-sized cooling system for a 190W card, but it doesn't change the fact that the heat output will be 190W under load.
> 
> No matter how efficient the cooling system is, this will still increase the temperatures inside the case, and the smaller the case and the closer the components, the bigger the impact on the temperature of other components.
> 
> Additionally, the higher power draw (which wasn't mentioned in the video) is still a lot higher, it might be even more than 190W. A 300W or even 400W PSU might not take lightly to this, and it will either fail to deliver enough power or at the very least ramp up its fan in comparison to the lower Wattage card.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't work around these problems, but I would optimise my system in that regard in any way possible.


I wasn't trying to prove anything. I simply posted the 285/380 ITX version as an alternative to the 960 ITX. Plain and simple. For those who value performance over saving a few watts and lowering temps a few degrees, it's a totally valid alternative. The video, as I stated, was for those who might be interested in the card, to see how it performs.

If you value saving a few watts and a few degrees over performance, then by all means, choose the 960. It's a good card as well. To each, his/her own.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching an unboxing of the case and you are right, if you notch the front there is plenty of room there. You will have to get the Maximus VII or VIII, anything less would be a crime.


It might have to be the Vii which bothers me because I really would prefer not to build a DDR3 system now, seems pointless, but my suppliers don't seem to have the Viii yet.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> For the EVGA GTX 960 SC (single-fan model), there's exhaust coming out every direction, including a decent amount up top and a little bit even in the bottom? The back might be slightly more than the front, actually, or maybe I was just feeling increased airflow from it all being channeled out of that small vent area in the slot covers. Actually, it's probably that.
> 
> Anyway, the shroud isn't exactly airtight by any stretch. The air goes everywhere.
> 
> edit: on a side note, I managed to install Nexus silicon fan mounts (the screw replacements) on the back without removing the graphics card or CPU cooler. Girly Slender fingers come in handy sometimes, after all.


Aww, that's too bad. I hoped it would perform better in that regard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I wasn't trying to prove anything. I simply posted the 285/380 ITX version as an alternative to the 960 ITX. Plain and simple. For those who value performance over saving a few watts and lowering temps a few degrees, it's a totally valid alternative. The video, as I stated, was for those who might be interested in the card, to see how it performs.
> 
> If you value saving a few watts and a few degrees over performance, then by all means, choose the 960. It's a good card as well. To each, his/her own.


I see, got confused over what you were trying to convey.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So as it turns out, I cannot get a ROG board for the Lian-Li build I had planned so I have to change up the build slightly.

I know that not all mATX chassis are considered SFF Club material, but I need some advice. I have access to Bitfenix, Lian-Li, Corsair, Coolermaster and then a Node 804 (not the whole fractal range just that once chassis)

ITX is still the original plan, but I have broadened my scope to include mATX

Currently I am looking at either the:

250D/380T
Node 804
Lian-Li Q30
Bitfenix Aegis

I really like the Node and Aegis, anyone have experience with them ?


----------



## Tamber

Does this qualify?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> Does this qualify?


I have an Evolv-iTX and love it, bit large for some in this thread. I think they are beastly.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have an Evolv-iTX and love it, bit large for some in this thread. I think they are beastly.


I was quite disappointed when I learned that Phanteks were going with plastic for the Evolv-ITX instead of the aluminum that they used for the original. Would have loved to see a serious tank of a little case.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I was quite disappointed when I learned that Phanteks were going with plastic for the Evolv-ITX instead of the aluminum that they used for the original. Would have loved to see a serious tank of a little case.


Yeah I have to agree, after looking at the m-atx and now the atx I would love to have seen this one all aluminum. I would have been willing to pay the price difference.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have to agree, after looking at the m-atx and now the atx I would love to have seen this one all aluminum. I would have been willing to pay the price difference.


The Evolv-ITX weighs in at what, $65-70 US depending on color? I would gladly have paid almost *double* that for an aluminum version. Probably around the $115-125 range. It'd be an excellent case to do a nice fancy watercooled rig in. Not something I'd carry around, but certainly something that would grab peoples' attention. As it stands, I don't think I'll buy one at all. I really don't care for plastic cases...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The Evolv-ITX weighs in at what, $65-70 US? I would gladly have paid almost *double* that for an aluminum version. Probably around the $115-125 range. It'd be an excellent case to do a nice fancy watercooled rig in. Not something I'd carry around, but certainly something that would grab peoples' attention.


Yeah I paid $69.99, got it right after release. I would gladly have paid $100-120 for it in aluminum.


----------



## Tamber

I just ordered the Evolv ITX black-red and white-black. I'm going to drill them both out and rebuild as a red-white case. In my mind it looks good, we'll see.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> I just ordered the Evolv ITX black-red and white-black. I'm going to drill them both out and rebuild as a red-white case. In my mind it looks good, we'll see.


Nice, I wanna see a build log of that!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Nice, I wanna see a build log of that!


What he said.


----------



## rfarmer

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler

That is quite interesting for sff cases, one nice thing is it frees up the 120mm fan if you need it for gpu cooling or are unable to mount a AIO in that location.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler
> 
> That is quite interesting for sff cases, one nice thing is it frees up the 120mm fan if you need it for gpu cooling or are unable to mount a AIO in that location.


that is interesting but i would like to know just how "quiet" it is when the cpu and gpu are under heavy load. certainly a unique beast as of right now though.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Very unique, that's for sure. If your case is set up for it, I'm sure it's alright.


----------



## mikeaj

Even ignoring the height, that overhang on the top end of the motherboard means it can't fit in a lot of cases (Silverstone RVZ01 came immediately to mind; there should be many more), at least not when using an ITX motherboard with the socket in a similar position, which is necessary for having anything in the PCIe slot. It's listed at 167 mm wide.

For what it's worth, Corsair cases like the Air 240, 380T, and 250D (and obviously the Bulldog) all have lots of extra space on that side of the mobo to fit the H5 SF.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It seems a bit silly as a concept to be honest. I can't think of any situation where this would do what an AIO can't.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It seems a bit silly as a concept to be honest. I can't think of any situation where this would do what an AIO can't.


Or a large aircooler, as it can only be mounted in a single position anyway. I think it's just a blower rad because they absolutely wanted the Bulldog to have a closed top panel and felt like aircooling seemed to low-end for a high-end case like that.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It seems a bit silly as a concept to be honest. I can't think of any situation where this would do what an AIO can't.


There are very small cases, Lian Li comes to mind, that do not have 120mm fans at all. I have also seen people with single 120mm fan cases that wanted to have a AIO for both the cpu and gpu.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> There are very small cases, Lian Li comes to mind, that do not have 120mm fans at all. I have also seen people with single 120mm fan cases that wanted to have a AIO for both the cpu and gpu.


I suppose, but why not an 80mm rad, or a 92mm rad, or slap a GPU block in line with the stock CPU pump/block?

I can't really think of any uses where this would be smaller; it looks massive.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> There are very small cases, Lian Li comes to mind, that do not have 120mm fans at all. I have also seen people with single 120mm fan cases that wanted to have a AIO for both the cpu and gpu.


If you want to go really small, a good aircooler is the more compact way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I suppose, but why not an 80mm rad, or a 92mm rad, or slap a GPU block in line with the stock CPU pump/block?
> 
> I can't really think of any uses where this would be smaller; it looks massive.


I'd be really interested if somebody could find an example, even if it's just a theoretical scenario, where this is smaller than any comparable solution.


----------



## rfarmer

I was thinking for a case like this, a Lian Li PC-Q01B which has no fan mounts at all. I don't think this is the AIO for most situations, but for some specialized ones it could work quite well.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking for a case like this, a Lian Li PC-Q01B which has no fan mounts at all. I don't think this is the AIO for most situations, but for some specialized ones it could work quite well.


In this case, wouldn't a large aircooler be a much better idea? Apart from the fact that the overhang of the H5 SF to the side would prevent it from fitting into this case or similar ones.

In general, if the idea was to make a blower type cooler that fits every board, wouldn't an adjustible heatpipe configuration (like HDPlex uses for their fanless cases) be much cleaner and robust than an AIO?


----------



## Smanci

The things I'm concerned about are the noise and VRM + chipset cooling with the H5 SF, especially in a case like Q01.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Intel chipsets have a 6W TDP. On the older platforms, it was much higher - up to 6.1W for Sandy Bridge's P67!







Don't worry about that at all. VRMs probably won't be an issue either unless you're running 990FX or X99, or overclocked Z170 or A88X.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Intel chipsets have a 6W TDP. On the older platforms, it was much higher - up to 6.1W for Sandy Bridge's P67!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that at all. VRMs probably won't be an issue either unless you're running 990FX or X99, or overclocked Z170 or A88X.


Gigabyte itx boards will run hto, though.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Gigabyte itx boards will run hto, though.


I had a 6700k on a Gigabyte Z170N-Wifi motherboard, and the CPU would throttle down to 800MHz whenever it was under load, because the VRMs were overheating.

That board does not have any heatsinks at all on the VRMs though.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> That board does not have any heatsinks at all on the VRMs though.


Neither do H/Z77N. Also they therefore don't allow undervolting because dangerous.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I had a 6700k on a Gigabyte Z170N-Wifi motherboard, and the CPU would throttle down to 800MHz whenever it was underload, because the VRMs were overheating.
> 
> That board does not have any heatsinks at all on the VRMs though.


Neither does my ASRock A88X board. Why? Dunno. The FM2 version didn't have them either and it was notorious for bursting into flames. I wouldn't even consider any of the lower-end boards though. The issue was that, with the full GPUs, they 1) only had a single phase and 2) it was fully loaded when the system booted. I believe the A88X version increased it to two phases, but... Well, it's a start and I have yet to smell smoke.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I wouldn't even consider any of the lower-end boards though.


Yeah, I learned my lesson there. I replaced it with an ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming, which isn't a high-end motherboard, and only cost around 30$ extra.

What I find most frustrating is that Gigabyte's web site advertises the following for the motherboard...
Quote:


> *Easy Tune™*
> Get the highest levels of performance from your PC with easy to use GIGABYTE overclocking features.
> 
> *Long Lifespan Durable Black™ Solid Caps*
> GIGABYTE motherboards integrate the absolute best quality solid state capacitors that are rated to perform at maximum efficiency for extended periods, even in extreme performance configurations. With ultra-low ESR no matter how high the CPU load, this provides peace of mind for end users who want to push their system hard, yet demand absolute reliability and stability. These exclusive capacitors also come in customized jet black, exclusively on GIGABYTE motherboards.


...yet the motherboard throttles the CPU at stock settings.

I get that it's the exact same advertising blurb they use for all their motherboards... but maybe they shouldn't?

Another nice example of Gigabyte's marketing providing erroneous information...

I was experiencing the "PC won't stay off" problem with my Gigabyte R390 G1 Gaming GPU (power off PC, wait 2-3 seconds, it turns back on)... When talking with their tech support, they were trying to blame it on my PSU (600W Silverstone SFX), saying it didn't meet their requirements, even though:

their very own advertising states "*System* power supply requirement: 600W" (their support was saying it was 600W for the GPU, and extra for the rest of the system...)
this is happening with the PC *off* - there is literally nothing drawing power from the PSU when this happens

I'm still very frustrated with Gigabyte, if you hadn't noticed.
Good thing I only had 2 parts of my build from them, since they're the only 2 parts I had any trouble whatsoever with...


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Yeah, I learned my lesson there. I replaced it with an ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming, which isn't a high-end motherboard, and only cost around 30$ extra.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What I find most frustrating is that Gigabyte's web site advertises the following for the motherboard...
> ...yet the motherboard throttles the CPU at stock settings.
> 
> I get that it's the exact same advertising blurb they use for all their motherboards... but maybe they shouldn't?
> 
> Another nice example of Gigabyte's marketing providing erroneous information...
> 
> I was experiencing the "PC won't stay off" problem with my Gigabyte R390 G1 Gaming GPU (power off PC, wait 2-3 seconds, it turns back on)... When talking with their tech support, they were trying to blame it on my PSU (600W Silverstone SFX), saying it didn't meet their requirements, even though:
> 
> their very own advertising states "*System* power supply requirement: 600W" (their support was saying it was 600W for the GPU, and extra for the rest of the system...)
> this is happening with the PC *off* - there is literally nothing drawing power from the PSU when this happens
> 
> I'm still very frustrated with Gigabyte, if you hadn't noticed.
> Good thing I only had 2 parts of my build from them, since they're the only 2 parts I had any trouble whatsoever with...


I've learned my lesson too and gigabyte is a brand I'll never touch again.
One good thing came out of the gigabyte part failure is that I'm now taking on a small form factor build.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I've learned my lesson too and gigabyte is a brand I'll never touch again.
> One good thing came out of the gigabyte part failure is that I'm now taking on a small form factor build.


Unfortunately, I like the all black color scheme on some of Gigabyte's products









Now I need to plasti-dip the color accents on my ASUS heatsinks.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Yeah, I learned my lesson there. I replaced it with an ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming, which isn't a high-end motherboard, and only cost around 30$ extra.
> 
> What I find most frustrating is that Gigabyte's web site advertises the following for the motherboard...
> ...yet the motherboard throttles the CPU at stock settings.
> 
> I get that it's the exact same advertising blurb they use for all their motherboards... but maybe they shouldn't?
> 
> Another nice example of Gigabyte's marketing providing erroneous information...
> 
> I was experiencing the "PC won't stay off" problem with my Gigabyte R390 G1 Gaming GPU (power off PC, wait 2-3 seconds, it turns back on)... When talking with their tech support, they were trying to blame it on my PSU (600W Silverstone SFX), saying it didn't meet their requirements, even though:
> 
> their very own advertising states "*System* power supply requirement: 600W" (their support was saying it was 600W for the GPU, and extra for the rest of the system...)
> this is happening with the PC *off* - there is literally nothing drawing power from the PSU when this happens
> 
> I'm still very frustrated with Gigabyte, if you hadn't noticed.
> Good thing I only had 2 parts of my build from them, since they're the only 2 parts I had any trouble whatsoever with...


Can you imagine if it was 600 watt for GPU alone, if you were running 3 or 4 way Crossfire it would be impossible to power the system at all.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Do you guys think pascal gpus will have short pcbs? Are there any other gpus that have short pcbs besides the fury lineup and the 970?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Do you guys think pascal gpus will have short pcbs? Are there any other gpus that have short pcbs besides the fury lineup and the 970?


Pascal (or at least big Pascal that they've talked about) uses HBM2, which means board space isn't needed for all those RAM chips, like on AMD's Fury series. A shorter PCB is virtually guaranteed, but how short depends on what they do. Actual card length may vary, as will coolers, though with the new process node and prohibitive cost of using a huuuuge chip in the first generation on that node, the TDP I would think would be below 250 W. Gotta save room for later.

There are plenty of AIB designs (and sometimes reference) that are shorter for cards under the GTX 970. Sapphire has a compact R9 285 / R9 380.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Pascal (or at least big Pascal that they've talked about) uses HBM2, which means board space isn't needed for all those RAM chips, like on AMD's Fury series. A shorter PCB is virtually guaranteed, but how short depends on what they do. Actual card length may vary, as will coolers, though with the new process node and prohibitive cost of using a huuuuge chip in the first generation on that node, the TDP I would think would be below 250 W. Gotta save room for later.
> 
> There are plenty of AIB designs (and sometimes reference) that are shorter for cards under the GTX 970. Sapphire has a compact R9 285 / R9 380.


Yeah I've heard that they are going to utilize hbm2, they probably will come out with cards that have coolers that are bigger to make it full sized like the 970.

Do you guys think the fury is worth it or should I wait to see what pascal and Greenland have to offer? I really like the fury because if you slap a water block on it is a single slot gpu.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Unfortunately, I like the all black color scheme on some of Gigabyte's products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to plasti-dip the color accents on my ASUS heatsinks.


That's what drew me to the Gigabyte board also.


----------



## timerwin63

Hey all. Could someone with one of Silverstone's SFX units (SX450-G, 600-G, etc.), do me a favor and measure the dimensions marked by the red lines? The smallest line is the depth of the connectors, if it's not clear, and the other ones are the effective size of the connectors as outlined by the holes cut in the casing. Also, height, width, and length would be nice, but I can find those on my own if need be.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hey all. Could someone with one of Silverstone's SFX units (SX450-G, 600-G, etc.), do me a favor and measure the dimensions marked by the red lines? The smallest line is the depth of the connectors, if it's not clear, and the other ones are the effective size of the connectors as outlined by the holes cut in the casing. Also, height, width, and length would be nice, but I can find those on my own if need be.


I can probably get those for you tonight, if no one else does!


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hey all. Could someone with one of Silverstone's SFX units (SX450-G, 600-G, etc.), do me a favor and measure the dimensions marked by the red lines? The smallest line is the depth of the connectors, if it's not clear, and the other ones are the effective size of the connectors as outlined by the holes cut in the casing. Also, height, width, and length would be nice, but I can find those on my own if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The smallest line is 3.69. Going across is 70.30 and top to bottom 34.68


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I can probably get those for you tonight, if no one else does!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> The smallest line is 3.69. Going across is 70.30 and top to bottom 34.68


Thanks to both of you!


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks to both of you!


Oh by the way that's in mm. Forgot to add that in.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Oh by the way that's in mm. Forgot to add that in.


Figured as much. I'd have done the conversion anyway, I can't stand Imperial measurements.


----------



## Elyminator

I finally qualify for this club... (I think)

Air 240 full loop 970 sli 4930k and Two 240mm radiators


----------



## rfarmer

That is quite beastly, looks good.


----------



## Elyminator

thanks


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I finally qualify for this club... (I think)
> 
> Air 240 full loop 970 sli 4930k and Two 240mm radiators
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I too have a gaming rig in my bathroom.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I too have a gaming rig in my bathroom.


Lord knows it makes it easier to deal with leaks


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I too have a gaming rig in my bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord knows it makes it easier to deal with leaks
Click to expand...

Some people like to read a magazine while they poop. Not us!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Some people like to read a magazine while they poop. Not us!


the hum of the pump is ratger relaxing...


----------



## timerwin63

So, I don't know if anyone is interested in this, but I just finished modelling a PSU bracket that I'm going to mount in my Hadron so I can finally rid myself of the screaming 1U unit it came with.





Going to have it 3D printed here at school and I'll hopefully have it in my rig in a couple days!

On a slightly off-topic note, rendering the PSU was a pain...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, I don't know if anyone is interested in this, but I just finished modelling a PSU bracket that I'm going to mount in my Hadron so I can finally rid myself of the screaming 1U unit it came with.
> 
> Going to have it 3D printed here at school and I'll hopefully have it in my rig in a couple days!
> 
> On a slightly off-topic note, rendering the PSU was a pain...


That's a pretty huge piece to print, isn't it?

Also, why not just make a larger hole in the back? Would make upgrding easier in the future. To save space, you could just remove the side walls as well. I guess the hole pattern fits rivet holes somewhere in the case?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's a pretty huge piece to print, isn't it?
> 
> Also, why not just make a larger hole in the back? Would make upgrding easier in the future. To save space, you could just remove the side walls as well. I guess the hole pattern fits rivet holes somewhere in the case?


It really is a pretty big piece, but size isn't really an issue as we have a 12-inch diameter Delta on hand. My initial idea was to rearrange the backside of the case, by taking out the bottom-mounted PSU mount, moving 2.5" drive mounting to under the GPU, dropping the board and everything attached down 5-10mm, and putting the PSU next to the CPU similar to, say, Compact Splash. This would open up AIO options in the roof of the case and make it stop being so loud.

The problem with this is that, interestingly enough, the rear, back side, and front of the case is actually one piece of steel. It was REALLY disappointed when I learned about it, and as such, decided to make this mount for the front instead. Under the plastic bezel, which I'm going to replace with mesh, there are holes in the front of the case that'll allow airflow to the PSU, I'll be able to keep my Cryorig M9 in my case, and I can finally move my drives out of the main viewing area of the case. I've been over this a lot, and I think the front-mounted PSU is the best option, given the circumstances.

As for holes, I'm going to put my own in the front of the case. And if it wasn't clear, this is going where the drive cage in an unmodded Hadron would be, with intake from the front and exhaust out the top.

Edit: Dang, that was longer than I wanted it to be. I guess I started rambling.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I posted in the uSFF/SFF club thread but meant to post here since more appropriate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Oh man, I'm so temped to try to find either one of these two Jonsbo cases and move my stuff in for X-mas. I have to find an m-atx board, which is tricky for my Z77 build. I'm leaning towards the second one, C3 silver windowed. Neither Cooltek or Rosewill seem to have the full window C3 though, only half-window.
> 
> *http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_32_3.html*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_26_5.html*


----------



## Danzle

I wonder if one could fit a *eVGA Hybrid* card on that 120mm "intake" in the bottom of the *RM3 R*. Both look very nice and remind me of the recent *InWin* cases.


----------



## prz3m3k96

My U2 & C3



More pics:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1665953286955766.1073741829.1403814639836300&type=3



More pics:
http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/1051667-QuickMod-Cooltek-U2-Silver-Window/page__p__13423182__fromsearch__1entry13423182


----------



## ccRicers

RM3 R looks like a Metis, but for mATX







This is the layout I prefer though, shows how roomy it is for water cooling.


----------



## iTurn

Thanks for all the guidance provided (I still haven't cemented my choice of GPU), I ended up ordering;

CRYORIG C7
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-PS
Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB Kit
LG Electronics UM57 25UM57
SilverStone Technology 500W SFX-L
ASRock H61M-DGS R2.0 mATX
Rosewill Legacy U3


----------



## rcoolb2002

Well I just updated my setup.

Moved from a Fractal Define Mini to a Thermaltake V21. Switched from colored acrylic to clear acrylic. Will fill with mayhems eventually when im not lazy.

Gigabyte G1.sniper.m3
3770k
290x
EVGA 750gold
Samsung 850 pro


----------



## kuchi

Lian Li PC-Q36 case
ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT motherboard
ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 graphics card
Plextor M6E M.2 SSD


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q36 case
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT motherboard
> ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 graphics card
> Plextor M6E M.2 SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the chrome pipes!


----------



## rcoolb2002

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q36 case
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT motherboard
> ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 graphics card
> Plextor M6E M.2 SSD






Looks great!


----------



## rfarmer

Man that is a nice clean build.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q36 case
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT motherboard
> ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 graphics card
> Plextor M6E M.2 SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I tell you what, I will never grow tired of random people coming in here and blowing minds with some of the highest quality, cleanest, and innovative builds in all of OCN!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q36 case
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT motherboard
> ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 graphics card
> Plextor M6E M.2 SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


would love to see some "less artistic" shots of the whole thing. (not that I don't love the pictures just want to see more of it)


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q36 case
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT motherboard
> ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 graphics card
> Plextor M6E M.2 SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy mother of god that is a sweet build if I've ever seen one.


----------



## nyk20z3

Mounted the EK Monoblock -

Just waiting on the Bitspower Matrix block so i can figure out how much room i will have for the pump set up.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Mounted the EK Monoblock -
> 
> Just waiting on the Bitspower Matrix block so i can figure out how much room i will have for the pump set up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks very nice, looking forward to the finished build.


----------



## Hydrored

Asus Gene
6700k
980ti x 2
Samsung 950 pro
Hyperx 2666 16gb
Hex Gear R40


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Asus Gene
> 6700k
> 980ti x 2
> Samsung 950 pro
> Hyperx 2666 16gb
> Hex Gear R40


nice! saw that case at a show, really liked it. can you post a couple more pics please?


----------



## aerial

Here is my take on kubali case. Same frame as tj08. Volume around 30l.

4790k @ 4.5ghz 1.2v + phanteks tc12dx black
gigabyte z87mx-d3h
2x4gb dominator 2400 cl10
gtx980 black + white logo mod
ssd 500gb
rm750
Silverstone KL06 + window mod

Complete gallery: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06Black


----------



## nyk20z3

980 Matrix block mounted and test fitted -


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Here is my take on kubali case. Same frame as tj08. Volume around 30l.
> 
> 4790k @ 4.5ghz 1.2v + phanteks tc12dx black
> gigabyte z87mx-d3h
> 2x4gb dominator 2400 cl10
> gtx980 black + white logo mod
> ssd 500gb
> rm750
> Silverstone KL06 + window mod
> 
> Complete gallery: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06Black


Super Clean work i love it.


----------



## bortoloj

Little update it's a new case Thermaltake Core v21, my last was Fractal Arc mini.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 980 Matrix block mounted and test fitted -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks extremely sweet. I am curious how big and how many radiators you will be able to fit?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That looks extremely sweet. I am curious how big and how many radiators you will be able to fit?


Only 1 240 up top with a limit of about 30mm, at this point i am forced to go with the Swiftech H220-X which has a pump and res built in because of the lack of clearences i have for other hardware.

Similar to what Digitial Storm does in the Bolt 3 -


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Only 1 240 up top with a limit of about 30mm, at this point i am forced to go with the Swiftech H220-X which has a pump and res built in because of the lack of clearences i have for other hardware.
> 
> Similar to what Digitial Storm does in the Bolt 3 -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a Phanteks Evolv-iTX and I am also using a Swiftech H220-X. I went with it due to limitations in mounting a res/pump. It works quite well, but I have an additional 120mm rad and gpu block added. I have a i5 4690k @ 4.5 GHz and a MSI GTX 970 @ 1506/8000. Max temps are 60C for the cpu and 50C for gpu, during gaming usually run about 50C/45C. So it is working pretty well for me.


----------



## rejor

Wow this thread sure has a lot of builds. I am currently stuck between making either a M-ATX or M-ITX build, but I want the small form factor since i travel a lot yet still want a powerful computer for both games and programming.

I need to keep looking at all these cases and figure out which one is best for what I want! xD I don't mind spending a bit of cash for a good, strong case


----------



## rejor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Neither does my ASRock A88X board. Why? Dunno. The FM2 version didn't have them either and it was notorious for bursting into flames. I wouldn't even consider any of the lower-end boards though. The issue was that, with the full GPUs, they 1) only had a single phase and 2) it was fully loaded when the system booted. I believe the A88X version increased it to two phases, but... Well, it's a start and I have yet to smell smoke.


Is this true for the Skylake boards as well? All the things I'm hearing about Gigabyte and ASRock boards makes me want to lean towards MSI or Asus nowadays...


----------



## Imprezzion

What do you guys think of the Bitfenix Aegis?

One of the few mATX / ITX cases to be capable of mounting a 360mm rad.

Also has great support for long GPU's.

I was thinking of getting one actually to replace my very very good but big Air 540..


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Bitfenix Aegis?
> 
> One of the few mATX / ITX cases to be capable of mounting a 360mm rad.
> 
> Also has great support for long GPU's.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one actually to replace my very very good but big Air 540..


I like the multiple choice of colours, but the design is not for me. a bit too much.
I much prefer the cleaner line of the arc Mini r2, which I have


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Neither does my ASRock A88X board. Why? Dunno. The FM2 version didn't have them either and it was notorious for bursting into flames. I wouldn't even consider any of the lower-end boards though. The issue was that, with the full GPUs, they 1) only had a single phase and 2) it was fully loaded when the system booted. I believe the A88X version increased it to two phases, but... Well, it's a start and I have yet to smell smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true for the Skylake boards as well? All the things I'm hearing about Gigabyte and ASRock boards makes me want to lean towards MSI or Asus nowadays...
Click to expand...

Good question. This is only an issue with ASRock's FM2(+) boards, I believe. Can't confirm it though.

Still no smoke nor flames, so I think it's fine. Then again the APU as a whole is running at about half power, so... I dunno.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Bitfenix Aegis?
> 
> One of the few mATX / ITX cases to be capable of mounting a 360mm rad.
> 
> Also has great support for long GPU's.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one actually to replace my very very good but big Air 540..


I'm kind of torn on it. On the one hand, I like Bitfenix's LCD in the front so you can put a logo or whatever on it, but the overall design is a bit busy looking. I'd say if you like it, go for it.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Bitfenix Aegis?
> 
> One of the few mATX / ITX cases to be capable of mounting a 360mm rad.
> 
> Also has great support for long GPU's.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one actually to replace my very very good but big Air 540..


It's a bit large for my taste, but watercooling options on it are excellent. I especially like the included pump and reservoir mounts, more cases should include those.


----------



## blooder11181

what is the best graphics below or equal to 75watts (yeah no 6pin power)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

750Ti, full stop.

Unless you can find a 960 without one of those, but I doubt it exists. GCN runs far too hot in comparison, and Nvidia doesn't have another low-end enough card.


----------



## rfarmer

Yeah looks like the 750Ti is probably best, the 950 take at least 90 watt with 6 pin power.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> what is the best graphics below or equal to 75watts (yeah no 6pin power)


I have a 750ti in my htpc. Even overclocked it doesnt pull anywhere near its full 75watts. From memory it was around 45-50watt maxx


----------



## ccRicers

Any thoughts on the MSI Vortex?






6.5 liters. *DUAL* gtx 980's

Pre-built systems are stepping up in power density a lot now..


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Any thoughts on the MSI Vortex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 liters. *DUAL* gtx 980's
> 
> Pre-built systems are stepping up in power density a lot now..


Looks like trash can?


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Any thoughts on the MSI Vortex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 liters. *DUAL* gtx 980's
> 
> Pre-built systems are stepping up in power density a lot now..


According to linus after talking with his MSI buddy they will sell the entry version for 2000 USD and the top end for 3000 USD. Doesn't sound bad at all to me. To be honest, i want it, but it seems MSI will only give us two M.2 slots and no 2.5" option for storage. :/ M.2 is nice but you just get more space for your money with an standard 2.5" SSD.

But since you will be able to upgrade your GPUs, i might ignore the possible lack of a 2.5" slot.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> i want it, but it seems MSI will only give us two M.2 slots and no 2.5" option for storage. :/ M.2 is nice but you just get more space for your money with an standard 2.5" SSD..


That would be a deal breaker for many. There needs to be room for at least one 2.5" drive in there. MSI did a tremendous job packing all that hardware in they should be able to squeeze in something like that.

Do you know if the $2000 model will have downgraded GPUs? Or a single GPU instead of two? According to @Qinx $2000 model has dual 960's and the $3000 model has dual 980's.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Looks like trash can?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That would be a deal breaker for many. There needs to be room for at least one 2.5" drive in there. MSI did a tremendous job packing all that hardware in they should be able to squeeze in something like that.
> 
> Do you know if the $2000 model will have downgraded GPUs? Or a single GPU instead of two? According to @Qinx $2000 model has dual 960's and the $3000 model has dual 980's.


I really hope they will have a 2.5" slot... have to look at the teaser, maybe there is a 2.5" hidden somewhere.

With pricing i would guess:

2000$ model: GTX960 SLI, 2x128GB M.2 with Supaaaa Raidoooo 4, i7 6600K

3000$ model: GTX980 SLI, 2x256GB M.2 with Supaaaa Raidoooo 4, i7 6700K

Exept for the GPUs just guessing.

Edit:






At 00:30 pause and look at that bracket on the right of the fan. Look like a 2.5" bracket.


----------



## darealist

CORSAIR SF600 600w PSU will be available on February!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> CORSAIR SF600 600w PSU will be available on February!


Of course. I get my SX600-G in today and all of a sudden there's going to be competition in the high power density market... Oh well, I suppose. I think the deciding factor for me would be whether or not the Corsair has a better modular layout to make sleeving cleaner. Then again, I'll probably pick one up anyway.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Bitfenix Aegis?
> 
> One of the few mATX / ITX cases to be capable of mounting a 360mm rad.
> 
> Also has great support for long GPU's.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one actually to replace my very very good but big Air 540..


It's a solid case (see sig rig) with outstanding design, features and aesthetics offset by build quality that's a little middling at the $100 asking price. That said, airflow is great, you get a crapton of extras (though only one fan), nothing quite looks like it and the ICON display is super neat.


----------



## D33G33

Just got the Bitspower FCB for the ASRoxk X99-ITX board. Will be included as part of my NCASE refresh.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Just got the Bitspower FCB for the ASRoxk X99-ITX board. Will be included as part of my NCASE refresh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is very cool, didn't realize they had water blocks for that board.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is very cool, didn't realize they had water blocks for that board.


It's brand new. Apparently i was the very first to order one.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> It's brand new. Apparently i was the very first to order one.


Where did you order it from? I've been looking for it


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> It's brand new. Apparently i was the very first to order one.


I looked at that board after release, but the limited cooling options worried me. Now with full water blocks that will be a great m-itx board.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> It's brand new. Apparently i was the very first to order one.


That's a pretty cool product. Interesting how they made as three distinct parts instead of a monoblock like they usually do for the ITX boards.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's a pretty cool product. Interesting how they made as three distinct parts instead of a monoblock like they usually do for the ITX boards.


I was checking it out, it is 3 separate pieces but they are integrated.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I looked at that board after release, but the limited cooling options worried me. Now with full water blocks that will be a great m-itx board.


It did work with the H100, you just needed to put a spacer between the Coolermaster clamp that comes with the board and the h100 block. EKWB Supremacy are all compatible with their slim ILM adapter. All 'round' Asetek coolers have a optional slim ILM mount and Noctua offer slim ILM mounts for their coolers as well.

At first look it limited, but really, it never really was,,,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's a pretty cool product. Interesting how they made as three distinct parts instead of a monoblock like they usually do for the ITX boards.


True, they did the same thing on the MSI board with a multi piece FCB as well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I was checking it out, it is 3 separate pieces but they are integrated.


You nailed it.


----------



## madboyv1

Wow, if I had know about that waterblock I might have gone the X99 route instead of the Z170 route that I've been collecting parts for for the last few weeks. I would put that in the Silverstone FTZ01 in a heartbeat, instead of going air cooled Z170 in the Silverstone ML08.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Where did you order it from? I've been looking for it


Direct from Bitspower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Wow, if I had know about that waterblock I might have gone the X99 route instead of the Z170 route that I've been collecting parts for for the last few weeks. I would put that in the Silverstone FTZ01 in a heartbeat, instead of going air cooled Z170 in the Silverstone ML08.


Is the ML08 much different from the ML07? I hate my ML07, it has to be the cheapest feeling case I've ever owned, and I love Silverstone stuff...


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Direct from Bitspower
> Is the ML08 much different from the ML07? I hate my ML07, it has to be the cheapest feeling case I've ever owned, and I love Silverstone stuff...


Thanks for the info. Hope to see it installed soon with some coolant running through it lol


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Is the ML08 much different from the ML07? I hate my ML07, it has to be the cheapest feeling case I've ever owned, and I love Silverstone stuff...


The main difference between the ML07 and the ML08 is that the ML07 is taller at 105mm compared to 87mm. The ML08's internal layout is a little different for the better (and the same as the RVZ02). Internalized liquid cooling for the ML07 is practically impossible, or if you do manage it you're sacrificing so much that makes it pointless to do so. The ML07/RVZ01/FTZ01 are just tall enough that you can manage to stuff what you need in them for liquid cooling, or use smaller AIO kits if you're taking the easy way out. The aesthetics of the two cases are different as well, which I prefer the ML08 by a lot. I've got the ML08 without the window, but with the carrying handle which I'll use both for form and function. My only beef with the ML08 so far is that the side panels take a small amount of effort to align to the chassis since the side panels wrap around as the top/bottom panels as well. But really, once you build the system you won't be opening it much since dust removal should be easy due to component positioning and the side panel filters.


----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


I love that board. I had one until I upgraded to X99. It kept my 4790k stable at 4.9GHZ 1.32V.


----------



## D33G33

How close is the heatsink to the back of the GPU!? Ya making me nervous man!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Yeh I would defintely be putting a backplate on that top GPU!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


----------



## iFreilicht

Guys, could you please put the pictures in spoilers? This is a pretty nice build, but I don't need to see every picture four times.

I do concur that the top GPU needs some sort of protection, but apart from that, this is a nice rig


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Either that, or start editing quotes to remove pictures. The text and the little linkback icon are enough to know what you're talking about.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Guys, could you please put the pictures in spoilers? This is a pretty nice build, but I don't need to see every picture four times.
> 
> I do concur that the top GPU needs some sort of protection, but apart from that, this is a nice rig


u jelly?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> u jelly?


I've already fixed this mouse once, and I'd prefer not to replace the scroll wheel.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I've already fixed this mouse once, and I'd prefer not to replace the scroll wheel.


Don't worry, the cpu cooler is not touching the gpu, the fan mounting wire is but it is wrapped with electrical tape.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Either that, or start editing quotes to remove pictures. The text and the little linkback icon are enough to know what you're talking about.


They really need to auto spoiler pics if they're in a quote, or at least an option to do it in quotes you view.

That card looks almost too close, but if the heatsink doesn't move you should be good. I would still get some foam strips and put them on the heatsink just in case.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> They really need to auto spoiler pics if they're in a quote, or at least an option to do it in quotes you view.
> 
> That card looks almost too close, but if the heatsink doesn't move you should be good. I would still get some foam strips and put them on the heatsink just in case.


trust me, that giant heatsink won't gonna move or sag at all as it will be resting right on top of the 3 side panel fans, this case is made for the nh-d14 i'm teling you


----------



## nyk20z3

Finally go the Swiftech H220-X to fit comfortable in the PC05-S -

Just waiting on more tubing,fittings and coolant then i can finish.


----------



## Origondoo

So I think it's time to join the club.

That's my LianLi PC-TU200 and my first watter cooling experience. I was able to get inside a 240mm + 140mm rads. Temps so far are fine ~13K delta T for water under load.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










In case some one wants to see more, here is the build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568903/re-build-log-lian-li-pc-tu-200-custom-water-cooled

The only part not part not included there is the implementation of higher feet for better bottom rad breathing


----------



## ccRicers

Nice job fitting all of that in. What tubing is that? I've started to like the look of matte black norprene tubing but all the stuff I could find has white lettering printed over it. I want to find some plain matte black tubing.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice job fitting all of that in. What tubing is that? I've started to like the look of matte black norprene tubing but all the stuff I could find has white lettering printed over it. I want to find some plain matte black tubing.


It's the same Tygon Norprene Tubing 19mm (3/4") OD and 13mm (1/2") ID with the white printing on it. But I mounted the tubing in the way that you don't see the printing.

You can also go with EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black it has the same look but without any printing on it. If I'm not wrong it's the same like they use for their Predator series. Also the EPDM material the tube is made of is very durable, it's ised for the below (rubber sleeve in the opening area) in washing machines, so it can withstand a lot of chemical and temperature stress. https://www.ekwb.com/news/654/19/EK-releases-new-EK-Tube-ZMT-soft-tube-for-liquid-cooling/


----------



## Mr Mari0o

My hybrid Inwin 901


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> My hybrid Inwin 901


What makes it hybrid?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What makes it hybrid?


I'm guessing it's the fact that he has an AIO on his GPU. Kind of a weird word choice, though.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What makes it hybrid?


AIO on GPU and air on CPU, I think


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What makes it hybrid?


cpu on air, gpu on water. It's just a name I ripped off from all the hybrid half air half water-cooled products.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> cpu on air, gpu on water. It's just a name I ripped off from all the hybrid half air half water-cooled products.


Ok! I see it now. Clever using the oem reference shroud as the cover.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ok! I see it now. Clever using the oem reference shroud as the cover.


Thanks!







I couldn't stand the look of the hybrid shroud, so I took my dremel, made a small cut, and bam the stock shroud with ease


----------



## nyk20z3

I mocked up some tubing but i dont like the look of the barb fittings so i ordered some bitspower 90 adapters and straight fittings to clean everything up.


----------



## Danzle

Are there any infos regarding this case made by deepcool?



More

Looks like a improved version of the FT03 Mini~


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I mocked up some tubing but i dont like the look of the barb fittings so i ordered some bitspower 90 adapters and straight fittings to clean everything up.


this. i want to build this. please show me how


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> this. i want to build this. please show me how


LOL if you have questions just PM me


----------



## rfarmer

Bit large for an itx case, but has great watercooling support.

https://www.nzxt.com/products/manta-matte-black


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I think it looks ridiculous. I'll stick to rectangles, thank you very much.

There's a bunch of nitpicks for the price point. No rubber grommets? C'mon guys. It can't cost that much to bend metal that you can't include a dollar worth of rubber, can it?


----------



## Torvi

photos next morning just got myself this:

i5-4590
asrock pro4 h87
8gb ram corsair 1,6ghz
2x 250gb ssd
500w bequiet psu
thermaltake core v21 case
24inch screen

still waiting for gpu tho, should be this saturday (gtx 970)


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> this. i want to build this. please show me how
> 
> 
> 
> LOL if you have questions just PM me
Click to expand...

got a build log or sum'n?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> got a build log or sum'n?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1578752/lian-li-05s-rog-under-water-build/0_20


----------



## ChainedHope

You guys can *almost* add me on this list right lol







Its taken a year, but im about 80% finished with my build. Just need to get some parts made, mount the psu, get a few replacement o-rings, setup the watercooling loop, and get the cosmetic stuff done to fix my mishaps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Parts List:
CPU: I5-4690k
GPU: 2x R9 Nano
Mobo: Gigabyte Z97-Gaming5-MX
Storage: 256GB Samsung 850 Pro
Ram: 2x4GB Avexxir White Led DDR3 1866Mhz
Case: EVGA Hadron Hydro


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> You guys can *almost* add me on this list right lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its taken a year, but im about 80% finished with my build. Just need to get some parts made, mount the psu, get a few replacement o-rings, setup the watercooling loop, and get the cosmetic stuff done to fix my mishaps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts List:
> CPU: I5-4690k
> GPU: 2x R9 Nano
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z97-Gaming5-MX
> Storage: 256GB Samsung 850 Pro
> Ram: 2x4GB Avexxir White Led DDR3 1866Mhz
> Case: EVGA Hadron Hydro


That is awesome, I'm really curious to see how you'll set the loop up. If you're putting them underwater you wouldn't've needed to cut the fourth slot out, you could've potentially saved a bit rigidity with that.


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That is awesome, I'm really curious to see how you'll set the loop up. If you're putting them underwater you wouldn't've needed to cut the fourth slot out, you could've potentially saved a bit rigidity with that.


I may be needing the extra lane for something else depending on if my friend decides to do a trade with me







Besides, this case might be getting scrapped and replaced. Trying to figure out how to fix all the mishaps that I did last year when I started (Like cutting holes where i thought they needed to be just to have to redesign my ideas lol)

If it gets replaced and my friend doesnt want to do a trade for his Intel 750 drive, ill only do an extra slot and ill do it a bit more carefully. Aka with a dremel and not a grind stone.


----------



## Torvi

so right now im only waiting for gpu (gtx 970) and ill be done :3



i5-4590
asrock pro4 h87
8gb ram corsair 1,6ghz
2x 250gb ssd
500w bequiet psu
thermaltake core v21 case
24inch screen

more pics when i will get more green leds :3


----------



## nyk20z3

45 degree Bitspower fittings mounted just waiting on a replacement gpu block and i can finish the build


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I'm trying to find a mini-itx case with an horizontal slot for the video over the motherboard cut out.

Anyone see anything like that?

Cheers


----------



## Torvi

try silverstone raven rvz01


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> try silverstone raven rvz01


It does have what I'm looking for but to do what I'm thinking I would need to chop it into peices before putting it the way I want it.

I'm looking for a case that has the videocard above the surface of the motherboard not beside it, like in this example from Silverstone.


----------



## fleetfeather

The closest thing to what your searching for is the Dan A4, which you can check out on Hard|Forum


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys. So, after my last computer caught fire (long story short, I think a bad power supply)... I've come up with a list for a smaller, and even more powerful build than I had before. I've already ordered most of the parts, so, not really much is available to change. The only things I've yet to purchase so far are the M.2/NVMe SSD, the CPU (as it's not released yet), and the GPU. The GPU I'll be buying from a friend for only $300, as he wants to get himself a better GPU. I plan on using the GPU for probably another two or three years before upgrading, and am hoping to get about six years out of the entire PC before building a new one. If, all parts hold up that and don't die on me, that is. So, here we go, parts list:

*Case:* NCase M1 (May do a custom window-mod below the fan grills on the side panel to show off the GPU.
*Processor:* Intel "i7-6950X" (This is more or less based off speculation. It's rumored that's the name, and will be a 10-core chip. Not much more information than that.)
*Memory:* G. Skill 2x 8GB DDR4 2,400 MHz 15-15-15-35 (If Broadwell-E i7's support 32GB of memory over two sticks, I'd upgrade to that. But currently you need a Xeon chip, I've been told.)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X99e-ITX/ac
*Solid State Drive:* Intel Series 730 480GB (Might use this as back up for important files)
*M.2/NVMe Solid State Drive:* Samsung 950 Pro 512GB (Might use this as a boot drive for the speeds)
*Hard Drives:* 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 3TB 7,200 RPM
*Optical Drive:* LG GA31N (slot-loading CD-DVD read/write drive)
*Graphics Card:* EVGA GTX 980
*Power Supply:* SilverStone SFX SX-500-LG 500W (Also getting braided cables for easy of management over the included ribbon cables.)
*Cooling:* Noctua NH-D9DX i4 (92mm fan on dual 110mm tower heatsink), Noctua NF-A9 92mm (exhaust), 2x Noctua NF-S12A (120mm fans, one intake for over the CPU/Motherboard area, one intake directly into GPU blower.

Also, lastly, if I do make the window mod on the side panel, I'll likely add in an NZXT Hue+ just to give the window some light and really make the build complete. What do you guys think?

EDIT: I figure I'll add in a picture now, as a teaser, and post a bit more once I get the rest of the parts in and finish her up. If I don't hear news on Broadwell-E's release date by the end of the month, I may just "settle"







on the i7-5960X instead.


----------



## Alxz

my not /that/ small build














TJ08-E
CPU: 5820k
MoBo: x99m gaming 5
GPU: 980 Ti


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The closest thing to what your searching for is the Dan A4, which you can check out on Hard|Forum


Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. https://www.dan-cases.com/dana4.php


----------



## Torvi

so this is full showcase of my lil matx rig. It's not so beastly but it defo can handle itself.

specs are:

cpu: i5-4590
mobo: asrock pro4 h87
ram: 8gb corsair vengeance 1,6ghz
storage: 2x 250gb ssd
psu: 500w bequiet
case: thermaltake core v21
gpu: xfx core r7 370
24inch screen

keyboard: wireless sumivision
gaming mice: mionix naos 3200
misc mice: wireless sumivision (up to 1600 dpi)

upgrade plan:
radeon r9 380x
8 gb ram more (just for aesthetics)
green leds

ik cables arent prettiest but they don't block air flow at all and there is no way i could make them prettier i think.






phone camera sucks, ill support better pics next month once im done with adding stuff


----------



## hat1324

Sig rig built inside the Not From Concentrate S4 Mini. You can find the chassis on Hard or SFFn, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hat1324*
> 
> Sig rig built inside the Not From Concentrate S4 Mini. You can find the chassis on Hard or SFFn, and I highly recommend it.


Very nice, you have any more pics?


----------



## Torvi

damn so you do run ur psu at 100% usage all time? must be hot lol, what about getting 2nd one and using one for mobo/cpu and the other for gpu alone?


----------



## hat1324

The i5 and 970 are very efficient, and idle temps/ power is very reasonable. Things get rather noisy at load though, but I'm probably wearing headphones in that case.

The HDPLEX DC-ATX unit is fanless, but does coil whine at close to max output, so I'm pretty sure it isn't maxxing at idle.

Lastly, I don't think power output is going to be any problem whatsoever, as I am currently overclocking the 970 with +35mv to the core and the [email protected] with +25mv to the vcore. Temps become an issue well before any power limit does.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

250W sustained and 400W peak?

That's... Wow, really? A 250W PSU is enough for quad-core and mid-tier GPU. Huh. An AMD build with a Kaveri quad-core and Tonga would probably have around the same energy requirements, maybe a bit higher.

And then you see people who buy 850W PSUs for their i5 and 960, you know, in case they want to SLI?


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## hat1324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 250W sustained and 400W peak?
> 
> That's... Wow, really? A 250W PSU is enough for quad-core and mid-tier GPU. Huh. An AMD build with a Kaveri quad-core and Tonga would probably have around the same energy requirements, maybe a bit higher.
> 
> And then you see people who buy 850W PSUs for their i5 and 960, you know, in case they want to SLI?


The HDPLEX unit seems to understate is capacity a bit. According to other people's tests, this configuration draws a peak of 310W and an average of 240W. But the psu appears to be able to sustain way more than its rated for and I hear some people can get 350-400W sustained with active cooling.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hat1324*
> 
> with active cooling.


That's probably why then. As a completely passive unit, it probably maxes out around 300W sustained, or so I'd imagine. But with just one little fan it should be able to output quite a bit more power. Enough to cover the extra power draw from the fan that is.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*


Looks great I love how you were able to get a loop in that small a case. That was why I went with the H220-X I had really limited places to mount a pump/res.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks great I love how you were able to get a loop in that small a case. That was why I went with the H220-X I had really limited places to mount a pump/res.


This was a very frustrating case to work on because not many people own them so a few of us on the forum shared ideas to make a lot of different things work. There is limited rad clearance as well as pump/res clearance unless you go with a mini gpu. I pulled it together though and hope it inspires others to get a full loop in to these small chassis.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*


Nice, I love my Evolv-iTX.


----------



## rtop2

So...I did it. Alphacool Monsta 80mm Thick 120mm rad in the back of the TJ08, fan mounted to the back. Temps are incredible.

i5 3570k @4.00ghz
AMD 7950 @1.25v - 1150mhz core 1500mhz mem
Front rad is Magicool 180mm.

More pictures to come


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Here is what is in my Azza Stealth MINI ITX Case which is based off of the cyberpowerpc Fang Battle box with almost same stuff you can get with it:

Core i7 6700k Skylake

Corsair Vengeance 2133 DDR4 Ram 16gb 8gbx2sticks

Enermax Liqumax ii 120mm Liquid cooler

Gigabyte Gaming 5 Z170N Mini Itx Motherboard

Samsung 850 EVO 2TB SSD

Samsung 2tb 2.5 HDD 5400 rpm

Corsair CX750 PSU 750 Watts

MSI GeForce GTX 980TI GAMING 6G GOLDEN EDITION

So far it is pretty awesome! I love being able to play GTA V at max settings! LOL! I think this should last me a few years.


----------



## Sazexa

Just a small update to my NCase build. Finally got a 980 working, now just waiting for my SSD RMA to come back. Will probably pick up the Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive soon, and then I'll be waiting for Broadwell-E to release. I'll grab myself the i7-6950X when it releases, and maybe upgrade to 32GB of memory.


----------



## Alxz

my first time trying to make a custom windom from scratch.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> my first time trying to make a custom windom from scratch.


Looks good, that is a nice build.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Is this consider as beast by you guys standard?

I think its a mini beast.

-i7-4770
-GTX770 Lightning
-air cooled


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> Is this consider as beast?
> 
> -i7-4770
> -GTX770 Lightning
> -air cooled


Slightly outdated GPU but beast for its day.
I would consider anything with an i7 and dedicated high end graphics as beastly as far as SFF goes.


----------



## ChainedHope

hehehehe potato camera



Got around to setting up a temporary loop in my Hadron, its a complete mess but will do while I wait for the GPU blocks and angled fittings







Sorry about having to use the flash, I have almost no lighting in my room lol.

Managed to get a 4.8GHz overclock but backed it down to 4.6GHz. Temps at 4.8 maxed out at 66C at 100% load and at 4.6GHz maxed out at 58C at 100% load. Idles at a cool 31C.

Also the coolant is purple, the flash makes it look red.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> -snip-


I'm still floored by how absolutely amazing this is. Seriously, good job on the build, it's phenomenal.


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm still floored by how absolutely amazing this is. Seriously, good job on the build, it's phenomenal.


Thanks







I just wish I could have got it done a lot sooner when the hype for the Hadron cases were still pretty high lol.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I could have got it done a lot sooner when the hype for the Hadron cases were still pretty high lol.


Yeah I am really looking forward to the completed build.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Hi, here is my new old beast. build it early 2015, still in progress.
the color scheme is blue and black, based on Hyper X fury ram, they're super awesome looking ram, for me at least.

my to do list:
-match all the ram color
-cable sleeving
-cable management
-upgrade gpu (maybe, I dont mind lower few settings)
-watercool the gpu, current max temp treshold is 81C (preset by msi), my cpu is 4770 non-k, so can't oc by me (if I have time. don't want to ruin the system with liquid if haste)
-finding custom bios for my gtx 770. honestly im not sure why, I can just oc it.



more picture at the gallery, If i put all photos here, its stacking. dont know how to arrange side by side.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> hehehehe potato camera
> 
> 
> 
> Got around to setting up a temporary loop in my Hadron, its a complete mess but will do while I wait for the GPU blocks and angled fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about having to use the flash, I have almost no lighting in my room lol.
> 
> Managed to get a 4.8GHz overclock but backed it down to 4.6GHz. Temps at 4.8 maxed out at 66C at 100% load and at 4.6GHz maxed out at 58C at 100% load. Idles at a cool 31C.
> 
> Also the coolant is purple, the flash makes it look red.


What are your GPU temps with this setup with the factory air cooler for the NANO in crossfire?


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What are your GPU temps with this setup with the factory air cooler for the NANO in crossfire?


GPUs stay at the throttle limit when under full load (between ~80-85C). At idle they stay around 40C.

If you compare it to when I was running the setup out of the case, its not much different tbh. Only ~1-2C less on idle but it also hit the throttle limit under full load lol. These cards definitely need better cooling to get the performance they are capable of.

small edit: I re-benched my system just a few moments ago to post some of the info on my build log. Seems I remembered the temps incorrectly.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Hey guys starting a new sff build featuring dual nanos on a itx motherboard. LINKthumb.gif


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Hey guys starting a new sff build featuring dual nanos on a itx motherboard. LINKthumb.gif


Did you find a plx pci-e splitter? I know over on [H] me and some folks were talking about this back when the asrock x99 mITX launched but we couldnt ever find the right setup that would work to split the cards and keep the full 16x lanes.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> Did you find a plx pci-e splitter? I know over on [H] me and some folks were talking about this back when the asrock x99 mITX launched but we couldnt ever find the right setup that would work to split the cards and keep the full 16x lanes.


My guess is he's not going to use x16 per GPU and just run it in x8/x8 over a passive splitter with the built-in bifurication settings on the ASRock boards. It's not like you need anything more than PCIe 2.0 x8 for a GPU anyway.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> Did you find a plx pci-e splitter? I know over on [H] me and some folks were talking about this back when the asrock x99 mITX launched but we couldnt ever find the right setup that would work to split the cards and keep the full 16x lanes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> My guess is he's not going to use x16 per GPU and just run it in x8/x8 over a passive splitter with the built-in bifurication settings on the ASRock boards. It's not like you need anything more than PCIe 2.0 x8 for a GPU anyway.


What timerwin63 has said is correct. I mean it would be nice to do but x8 will be good enough for now.


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> What timerwin63 has said is correct. I mean it would be nice to do but x8 will be good enough for now.


Gotcha, Im gonna be honest. The only reason my Acorn build is running mATX is because on [H] no one could get a confirmation on how the buriffication worked at the time and no one had the board and 2 gpu's to test any pci-e splitter risers. I couldnt afford to buy the x99 board/cpu/ddr4 and then find out it wouldnt work and have to pay restocking fees to return everything lol.


----------



## timerwin63

So I did some, uh, _custom work_ in my Hadron today. I chopped the included PSU up to make a blank of sorts with an included extension. Moved the drives down below the GPU where the PSU used to be, and put my SX600-G in the front. And yes, those are zipties. They're working beautifully. The thing is close to dead silent, especially compared to the airport tarmac it _used_ to sound like.





I also modded an eMachines T1096 this past weekend to fit some mid-level watercooling and a 670 in there. Now all it needs is a CPU and a fill.


I see now why some of the watercooling guys like their big cases. The fittings up near the res destroyed my fingers because of the tight squeeze.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*


Love the mod, but the exposed 110V wiring carries a significant risk of death. Not to mention you are like 3 mm away from tazing your hard drive. Be careful!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Love the mod, but the exposed 110V wiring carries a significant risk of death. Not to mention you are like 3 mm away from tazing your hard drive. Be careful!


Coat that exposed wire with Plastidip!


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mod, but the exposed 110V wiring carries a significant risk of death. Not to mention you are like 3 mm away from tazing your hard drive. Be careful!
Click to expand...

lol gonna burn your house down


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> lol gonna burn your house down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Coat that exposed wire with Plastidip!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Love the mod, but the exposed 110V wiring carries a significant risk of death. Not to mention you are like 3 mm away from tazing your hard drive. Be careful!


I hit it with liquid electrical tape when I got home from work. I didn't have anything on hand for it at the time, so I had to run to the hardware store and grab some. I only ran it as pictured for maybe an hour or two last night to see if it was functional. Just thought I'd let you all know I didn't have a death wish.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

inb4 magnetic flux corrupts the HDD.









I'm not sure if that would happen but it sounds scary and possible.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

We just can't have any death in the name of SFF, it'll get small cases banned!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> We just can't have any death in the name of SFF, it'll get small cases banned!


That just means you aren't trying hard enough!


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That just means you aren't trying hard enough!


Lmao if you dont come close to death, you arent doing it right or its not small enough


----------



## Danzle

Found nice pictures of the inside of the MSI Vortex:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Source

I tought MSI promised Linus that he would be the first one to review this thing.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Found nice pictures of the inside of the MSI Vortex
> I tought MSI promised Linus that he would be the first one to review this thing.


nice! great find


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice! great find


4800€ for the "full" version... just psycho.

https://www.alternate.nl/MSI/Vortex-G65-6QF-SLI-PC-Systeem/html/product/1247892?tk=6980&lk=6984


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I'm planning a new mimi-itx build and I'm wondering if you can give me your opinions on my part list.

Here's the Build log with the list.

Thanks gang,


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> 4800€ for the "full" version... just psycho.
> 
> https://www.alternate.nl/MSI/Vortex-G65-6QF-SLI-PC-Systeem/html/product/1247892?tk=6980&lk=6984


Going full Apple Mac Pro on us.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

My rig is used by optimus prime


And few other artistic shot with some exposure and angle lens.. Just some ISO and stuff



By the way, can someone help me, I want to view all images in this thread sorted from the most recent image. how to do that? thanks


----------



## kuchi

I am buliding my ITX case&#8230;.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> I am buliding my ITX case&#8230;.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks very cool, 3D printing?


----------



## kuchi

No, I build it with thickness of 2mm aluminum plates and 20x20mm aluminum extrusion models.


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> I am buliding my ITX case&#8230;.


+1 for using aluminum extrusions.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> No, I build it with thickness of 2mm aluminum plates and 20x20mm aluminum extrusion models.


Very cool, I look forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## blooder11181

well i bought a dell precision t3400 insted of radeon r7 250 for my quadgreen


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I tried google, but he's no help today.

Do any of you have a 3D file of a single slot itx size graphic card?

Cheers,


----------



## Spotswood

http://scc.jezmckean.com/cat/23 ??


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> http://scc.jezmckean.com/cat/23 ??


Thx


----------



## ChainedHope

Quick question.
I need to get a new front and rear-io panel for my EVGA Hadron Hydro. Does anyone know where I could find these? I don't really have the budget to spend another $150 on a case just for the two panels I need. If not I'll try and get some new ones cut locally or maybe try my hand at making a single wrap-around smoked acrylic piece to replace the rear-io, window, and front panel. Its an idea but Im not sure if its feasible with the tools I have lol.


----------



## Anikki

Trying to use up all the space in a Lian Li PC-Q33, VR ready spec (i5 4590, GTX 970, H97N-WIFI). Kinda regretting to opting for a OC'able CPU/MB.... oh well.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anikki*
> 
> Trying to use up all the space in a Lian Li PC-Q33, VR ready spec (i5 4590, GTX 970, H97N-WIFI). Kinda regretting to opting for a OC'able CPU/MB.... oh well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks gorgeous! If next gen cards keep getting smaller (or nanos take a massive price hit!) then In would love a build like this

EDIT: Shame that case has no window!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anikki*
> 
> Trying to use up all the space in a Lian Li PC-Q33, VR ready spec (i5 4590, GTX 970, H97N-WIFI). Kinda regretting to opting for a OC'able CPU/MB.... oh well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah that is a great looking little build, I almost got that case at one point, kind of wish I had.


----------



## bluedevil

Decided to move back into my mATX CM Silencio 352, then build a test bench later in the Lian Li PC-V33B. Some progress of my cable management.


----------



## hrockh

damn that's a tiny pic.. can you make it a bit bigger pls?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> damn that's a tiny pic.. can you make it a bit bigger pls?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Alternatively, use this link.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, use this link.


thanks had to upload from my phone....lol


----------



## nyk20z3

I made some progress on the PC-05S today just getting the top of the fittings and tubing done, i still need to drill to mount the EK res/pump then i can finish.


----------



## rfarmer

New player in the game, Corsair has 2 new SFX power supplies. 450 and 600 watts, gold rated and fully modular.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-sf450-450-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-high-performance-sfx-psu


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> New player in the game, Corsair has 2 new SFX power supplies. 450 and 600 watts, gold rated and fully modular.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-sf450-450-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-high-performance-sfx-psu


Only a new player if it's a new OEM. Which is probably isn't... (Prove me wrong corsair)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Only a new player if it's a new OEM. Which is probably isn't... (Prove me wrong corsair)


Yeah they are apparently made by a company called Great Wall, one guess where they are based.


----------



## bluedevil

Here is my outcome.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah they are apparently made by a company called Great Wall, one guess where they are based.


Good lord, Corsair is rebranding GREAT WALL units!? In all the PSU reviews I've read, I've never seen anyone review a Great Wall unit anywhere above a mediocre result....

I'd suggest waiting for quite a few reviews before purchasing these puppies, just to be sure Corsair knows what they're doing


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Good lord, Corsair is rebranding GREAT WALL units!?


It's not a rebrand, Corsair did all the design work and Great Wall just produced it to their spec.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It's not a rebrand, Corsair did all the design work and Great Wall just produced it to their spec.


I hope it's decent, I was looking at getting a ncase m1 and need a sfx power supply. The new Corsair came up in the search.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I hope it's decent, I was looking at getting a ncase m1 and need a sfx power supply. The new Corsair came up in the search.


I like it so far, it's a slim 92mm fan so it's not quiet at load but the idle/low-load noise is very good. It's a rifle bearing fan so no bearing noise and the semi-fanless functionality behaves well.

The cables aren't as flexible as the newer SilverStone ones, which I'm finding to be annoying.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It's not a rebrand, Corsair did all the design work and Great Wall just produced it to their spec.


"rebrand" as in Great Wall is the OEM.

(we are saying the same thing with different language)


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Here is my outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that is an awesome job on the wiring. fully custom? the backside looks beautiful


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> that is an awesome job on the wiring. fully custom? the backside looks beautiful


Thanks for the compliment.







I did all that with EVGA black cable set.


----------



## bluedevil

Here is finalized pics.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Here is finalized pics.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

just gotta appreciate full-custom wiring when i see it. so many projects with extensions and hidden wireways anymore. call me a purist, but it seems cheap to do a full custom pc build, and not do custom cables by hand..


----------



## ChainedHope

Im just gonna slide this teaser in here for the final update of my build log... final update tomorrow


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anikki*
> 
> Trying to use up all the space in a Lian Li PC-Q33, VR ready spec (i5 4590, GTX 970, H97N-WIFI). Kinda regretting to opting for a OC'able CPU/MB.... oh well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful!

Since I haven't posted up my ITX build in a while. Lian Li PC-Q06b.





Really want to do another ITX build now haha.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Since I haven't posted up my ITX build in a while. Lian Li PC-Q06b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want to do another ITX build now haha.


I've seen that before, but man it is cool.


----------



## Anikki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> just gotta appreciate full-custom wiring when i see it. so many projects with extensions and hidden wireways anymore. call me a purist, but it seems cheap to do a full custom pc build, and not do custom cables by hand..


So true. Brings a whole different level of special to it.


----------



## rfarmer

Well just pulled the trigger on a ncase m1, have to wait till May 11 for shipping though.









Time to get my Skylake build ready, I hope Pascal hurries up.


----------



## soundx98

you will love the M1. It's an awesome case.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> you will love the M1. It's an awesome case.


Yeah I have been looking at it for a while now, more I look at it the cooler it gets. So well designed.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Well just pulled the trigger on a ncase m1, have to wait till May 11 for shipping though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get my Skylake build ready, I hope Pascal hurries up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> you will love the M1. It's an awesome case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have been looking at it for a while now, more I look at it the cooler it gets. So well designed.


I love the M1. I just ordered all the parts for my custom loop, so, I'll be assembling that soon. You'll love it, too.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I love the M1. I just ordered all the parts for my custom loop, so, I'll be assembling that soon. You'll love it, too.


I was looking through their gallery again today, quite a few custom loops. That reservoir that mounts on the back of the case is a great idea.

My GTX 970 I am going to sell with my current build, waiting to see what Pascal looks like before I plan a custom loop. For the time being I have a h105 and a GTX 760 that I will use until I get a new graphics card.

When you install the loop I would like to see pics.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I was looking through their gallery again today, quite a few custom loops. That reservoir that mounts on the back of the case is a great idea.
> 
> My GTX 970 I am going to sell with my current build, waiting to see what Pascal looks like before I plan a custom loop. For the time being I have a h105 and a GTX 760 that I will use until I get a new graphics card.
> 
> When you install the loop I would like to see pics.


I have a whole build log, where there will be more photos, but I'll probably post a few here. I'm waiting for Pascal, also. When the time comes, I might get the X80 Ti or whatever they're calling it.


----------



## Sazexa

Update for all those looking to get a Corsair SF600 and wanting sleeved cables.

Withing the coming weeks, Cablemod will be offering kits for the SF600 (and presumably the SF450 as well)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Update for all those looking to get a Corsair SF600 and wanting sleeved cables.
> 
> Withing the coming weeks, Cablemod will be offering kits for the SF600 (and presumably the SF450 as well)


Oh that is cool, I am getting the SF600 for my ncase.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Oh that is cool, I am getting the SF600 for my ncase.


I'll be getting one for my M1 build also! Now, I just need to decide which cable colors to get.


----------



## timerwin63

Is there any word on the PSU-side wiring for the SF600? If it's a TRUE 1:1 PSU, I'd go pick one up now instead of dealing with with the SX600-G wiring.

Edit: It's _definitely_ not 1:1, which sucks. Looks like a bunch of doubled wired and some other annoying stuff (according to this review).


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Is there any word on the PSU-side wiring for the SF600? If it's a TRUE 1:1 PSU, I'd go pick one up now instead of dealing with with the SX600-G wiring.
> 
> Edit: It's _definitely_ not 1:1, which sucks. Looks like a bunch of doubled wired and some other annoying stuff (according to this review).


I believe it's something similar to the AX line, where there are 4 parallels on the 24-pin, making it a 28-pin. lol But not the same pinout as the AX line, either.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I believe it's something similar to the AX line, where there are 4 parallels on the 24-pin, making it a 28-pin. lol But not the same pinout as the AX line, either.


The SF600/SF450 use the Type-4 pinout on the PSU side, same as the RMx/RMi series.


----------



## Sazexa

They don't have resistors in the cables like the Rm series aplarently.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> They don't have resistors in the cables like the Rm series aplarently.


The RM line uses capacitors on the cables, not resistors, and they are completely removable if you're sleeving your cables. They're only there for that extra little bit of filtering, AFAIK.


----------



## ChainedHope

Finished my build!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> Finished my build!


For someone with dual GPUs and custom loop, that's a pretty old school keyboard!


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> For someone with dual GPUs and custom loop, that's a pretty old school keyboard!


PS/2 Keyboards for Life. It has never steered me wrong lol, been using it for 5 years now (have 2 more just like it in boxes for when this one dies). I dont need fancy LED's or custom macro keys when I game and this keyboards mechanical switches feel so much better than the mx blues and mx browns that I have tried.


----------



## aerial

Silverstone KL06
cpu loop: (ek supremacy full nickel block, ek rad xt 240, magicool dcp450 pump, masterkleer 8/10 black tubing, feser compression fittings)
all pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06LC


----------



## Ktech

Very Very nice.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Silverstone KL06
> cpu loop: (ek supremacy full nickel block, ek rad xt 240, magicool dcp450 pump, masterkleer 8/10 black tubing, feser compression fittings)
> all pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06LC


And a girl built a better pc than you! Haha jk
What size tubing @aerial looks tiny?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> And a girl built a better pc than you! Haha jk
> What size tubing @aerial looks tiny?


Yeah great looking build, but that is some tiny tubing.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah great looking build, but that is some tiny tubing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What size tubing @aerial looks tiny?


Says Masterkleer 8/10 black tubing in the post, That would be 5/16"OD 3/8"ID









@aerial: Great looking build


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Says Masterkleer 8/10 black tubing in the post, That would be 5/16"OD 3/8"ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aerial: Great looking build


So 1/16 wall thickness? Wow... I love the LRT 3/8 , 5/8 tubing in my pc just right imho.
Edit.. actually 2 walls so 1/32 of an inch wall thickness or 0.79mm didnt know it came so thin


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> So 1/16 wall thickness? Wow... I love the LRT 3/8 , 5/8 tubing in my pc just right imho.
> Edit.. actually 2 walls so 1/32 of an inch wall thickness or 0.79mm didnt know it came so thin


"8/10" is a metric measurement. So 8mm ID, 10mm OD, giving you 1mm wall thickness. Going metric > rounded standard > metric can give you a huge margin of error. Still, I didn't think anyone would put something like that in a build, that sounds insane... Thinnest wall I've ever used with an ID of more than 1/4" was on 3/8-1/2.


----------



## ShengLong16

Here is something I built for VR livingroom use

-Hadron hydro
-i7 4790k at 4.6 Ghz
-gtx 980 1500Mhz
-EK acrylic gpu block
- farbwerk led controller
-rgb interior light (changes color based on gpu temp)
-rgb vandal switch (changes color based on gpu temp)
-custom brushed magnetic aluminium faceplate
-512 crucial ssd
- mercedes amg paint with clearcoat


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> "8/10" is a metric measurement. So 8mm ID, 10mm OD, giving you 1mm wall thickness. Going metric > rounded standard > metric can give you a huge margin of error. Still, I didn't think anyone would put something like that in a build, that sounds insane... Thinnest wall I've ever used with an ID of more than 1/4" was on 3/8-1/2.


Just to clarify. What is rounded standard? Im in Australia so metric here. Is it American Imperial? Yeah I see the error going from metric to imperial back to metric.Really cant be exact in most conversions unles you go micrometers or really small fractions. Eg 8mm is actually just over 20/64 of an inch.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just to clarify. What is rounded standard? Im in Australia so metric here. Is it American Imperial? Yeah I see the error going from metric to imperial back to metric.Really cant be exact in most conversions unles you go micrometers or really small fractions. Eg 8mm is actually just over 20/64 of an inch.


Yeah, sorry. I meant metric (SI units) to (British, not American, btw) Imperial and back. Your second point there is what I was trying to imply by "rounded standard." Rounded meaning an approximate value due to simplification and standard meaning the standard here across the pond, Imperial (although as an engineering student, I wish we'd just pick up SI units for everything already).


----------



## aerial

About the tubing guys, it really isn't that thin. I mean, I'm not worried about safety. I wanted small size tubing for few reasons, one of them is to have a bit different looks of the build, since everyone is using thicker tubing these days. Another reason it is easier to route, as it takes less space and is very flexible (because of thin wall).
Next week I'm gonna add water cooling block to the loop.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> About the tubing guys, it really isn't that thin. I mean, I'm not worried about safety. I wanted small size tubing for few reasons, one of them is to have a bit different looks of the build, since everyone is using thicker tubing these days. Another reason it is easier to route, as it takes less space and is very flexible (because of thin wall).
> Next week I'm gonna add water cooling block to the loop.


Gpu block? Nice. Good work anyways I actally dont mind the tubing.


----------



## aerial

Yeah that's what I meant, gpu: EK-FC980 GTX - Nickel.
That should make some noticable difference in regular usage of this pc, gpu will stop ramping up fan during load. For cpu, I have to admit, water cooling is rather for aesthetics. 4790k @ 4.5ghz @ 1.2v, you can as well use AC, as I did before, single tower phanteks, still very quiet, temps are fine.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Yeah that's what I meant, gpu: EK-FC980 GTX - Nickel.
> That should make some noticable difference in regular usage of this pc, gpu will stop ramping up fan during load. For cpu, I have to admit, water cooling is rather for aesthetics. 4790k @ 4.5ghz @ 1.2v, you can as well use AC, as I did before, single tower phanteks, still very quiet, temps are fine.


Haha the watercooling bug has got you







EK full cover blocks are awesome I have one for my 970. You getting a backplate. Makes hell of a difference.


----------



## aerial

With this block, according to manual you can use original 980 backplate (reference card has nvidia backplate).
Also this isn't my first loop, I had bunch of different water cooling setups, including tj07, some lian li.
https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Until you start pressurizing loops or running boiling water through them I don't think wall thickness is that much of a concern. Vinyl tubing is actually pretty durable.


----------



## DaClownie

Does this make the cut?









Specs:

*System:*
Corsair Air 240
Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
i7-6700k @ 4.6GHz - Max temps 63C
EVGA GeForce 980Ti @ 1550/3801 - Max temps 44C
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD
Soundblaster Z sound card
Corsair RM750x power supply (would not recommend for resleeving, inline capacitors everywhere)

Cooling:
EK Supremacy EVO Acetal/Copper
EK FC 980Ti/Titan X Waterblock in Acetal/Copper
EK FC Backplate in Black
EK PE240 x 2
EK XRES 100mm D5 combo unit - Glass
Monsoon Hardline Compression fittings x 9
Monsoon Hardline 1/2" OD (13mm) PETG tube in white
Monsoon 90 degree Rotary 1/2" OD (13mm) x 2
Monsoon 45 degree Rotary 1/2" OD (13mm) x 1
Bitspower T connector x 1
Barrow extensions in Matte Black
Corsair SP120 x 6





First time really trying a compact build. Everything before had been in large cases, such as the HAF 932. Some things I'd definitely like to do differently now that it's done. Maybe when I tear it down to flush the cooling in 2-5 months I'll do it (some new bends, rerouting of wiring, make all custom wires for the power supply so they're not 18+ inches long when I only need 8-10)

How'd I do?


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## hrockh

nice job. the matte black tubing fits wonderfully.


----------



## aerial

Added gpu block as promised.





without side panel:


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Added gpu block as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without side panel:


Very nice, but all your builds look excellent. Great execution and attention to detail.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Added gpu block as promised.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without side panel:


Looks great, is that a 200mm or a 240mm rad in the front? Also any reason to not have a 120 rad in the rear?

EDIT: Just read its 240mm in the WC club


----------



## aerial

it is 2x120mm front radiator, 200 doesn't fit, it isn't TJ08-E case, different front panel.
As for the rear, problem with solutions like that is, you direct preheated air by front rad, so efficiency drops. It is same problem as with "radiator sandwich". These things just perform poorly and generally are not worth it.


----------



## surfinchina

Just noticed this thread today, nice work guys!

A few pics of my build, which sort of evolves over time.
I found the biggest mission was in the assembly. Like if I want to change memory I have to basically pull the whole thing apart...





Also in practical terms, even though max temps are great (well, under 85deg anyway) it idles at close to 50 on account of the limited intakes and outlets.

Anyway, keep up the good work with big things in small boxes


----------



## khazzirh

Feel like I have to throw my rig in here as well, to show that I belong







It's an Ncase M1 V.5.

Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
6700K 4,5 @ 1,300 V
R9 Nano @ 1,065 / 530
SX600-G
Darkside LP240 rad
BlackIce 92mm rad
Phobya Slim fans
Noctua NF-A9x14
EK Revo D5

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...8-42F7-A8FF-3F6A3EE7414B_zpslcyaqeqw.jpg.html

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...B-4F96-9F54-E5BB4729F014_zpsomc8zjtw.jpg.html


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khazzirh*
> 
> Feel like I have to throw my rig in here as well, to show that I belong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Ncase M1 V.5.
> 
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> 6700K 4,5 @ 1,300 V
> R9 Nano @ 1,065 / 530
> SX600-G
> Darkside LP240 rad
> BlackIce 92mm rad
> Phobya Slim fans
> Noctua NF-A9x14
> EK Revo D5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...8-42F7-A8FF-3F6A3EE7414B_zpslcyaqeqw.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...B-4F96-9F54-E5BB4729F014_zpsomc8zjtw.jpg.html


Very, very nice. Couple questions. I have a v5.0 pre ordered for the May 11 shipment and was thinking of the Asus Z170i motherboard, how are you liking it? Also are those EnSourced cable or did you sleeve them yourself?


----------



## khazzirh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very, very nice. Couple questions. I have a v5.0 pre ordered for the May 11 shipment and was thinking of the Asus Z170i motherboard, how are you liking it? Also are those EnSourced cable or did you sleeve them yourself?


I've always been a fan of Asus, have had several of the products, and they have never let me down







Same with this one, I like the UI in the BIOS, and it doesn't have alot of flashy colors. A bit of red on the heatsink, but I painted them green for this build.

I wish I could sleeve as well as that, but no, these are EnSourced


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khazzirh*
> 
> I've always been a fan of Asus, have had several of the products, and they have never let me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with this one, I like the UI in the BIOS, and it doesn't have alot of flashy colors. A bit of red on the heatsink, but I painted them green for this build.
> 
> I wish I could sleeve as well as that, but no, these are EnSourced


Yeah I have also had good luck with Asus, there were just some poor reviews for this board on Newegg. I was going to get it anyway, figured it was just some people not knowing what they are doing. I was looking at the EnSourced cables the other day for the Corsair SF600, very nice cables if a bit pricey. Thing I like about them is the fact you can get 20cm lengths and 6 pin only pci-e cable, Pretty much decided to get them also.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khazzirh*
> 
> Feel like I have to throw my rig in here as well, to show that I belong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Ncase M1 V.5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> 6700K 4,5 @ 1,300 V
> R9 Nano @ 1,065 / 530
> SX600-G
> Darkside LP240 rad
> BlackIce 92mm rad
> Phobya Slim fans
> Noctua NF-A9x14
> EK Revo D5
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...8-42F7-A8FF-3F6A3EE7414B_zpslcyaqeqw.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...B-4F96-9F54-E5BB4729F014_zpsomc8zjtw.jpg.html


Looks amazing! Great use of space! You could even put a window on it!


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khazzirh*
> 
> Feel like I have to throw my rig in here as well, to show that I belong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Ncase M1 V.5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> 6700K 4,5 @ 1,300 V
> R9 Nano @ 1,065 / 530
> SX600-G
> Darkside LP240 rad
> BlackIce 92mm rad
> Phobya Slim fans
> Noctua NF-A9x14
> EK Revo D5
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...8-42F7-A8FF-3F6A3EE7414B_zpslcyaqeqw.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...B-4F96-9F54-E5BB4729F014_zpsomc8zjtw.jpg.html


Nice job! Any pictures with the lights off?


----------



## chir

Considering how relatively tiny the Raijintek Metis is, do you guys think this would constitute as a "beastly" ITX desktop?

Intel Core i7 Kaby Lake @4.5GHz, whatever will be the 6700K equivalent.
NVIDIA GTX1070 or whatever it'll be called
16GB or 32GB of DDR4 RAM (I do some heavy video editing and 3D modeling so I'd prefer lots)
250GB SSD

I've already sent the case top to a machinist for a 240mm rad space. The radiator will be mounted externally and the thing's gonna look like an engine of somesort







Also wrapping the whole shebang in iridescent window tint and white carbon fiber vinyl.

Thoughts? I mean, it's only upper mid-range, but for the size and prettiness it's pretty sweet, right?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Sounds very beastly to me, could get an even beefier GPU if you get one with HBM too


----------



## chir

Thanks! I'll be running a single curved 27" 1080p panel, so I'm pretty certain the GTX1070 will be good for some time to come :3 I will consider HBM2 depending on the pricing and release. If it won't be among the first released, I can't wait. Already itching a lot and the coming months long wait will be a pain.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> Considering how relatively tiny the Raijintek Metis is, do you guys think this would constitute as a "beastly" ITX desktop?
> 
> Intel Core i7 Kaby Lake @4.5GHz, whatever will be the 6700K equivalent.
> NVIDIA GTX1070 or whatever it'll be called
> 16GB or 32GB of DDR4 RAM (I do some heavy video editing and 3D modeling so I'd prefer lots)
> 250GB SSD
> 
> I've already sent the case top to a machinist for a 240mm rad space. The radiator will be mounted externally and the thing's gonna look like an engine of somesort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wrapping the whole shebang in iridescent window tint and white carbon fiber vinyl.
> 
> Thoughts? I mean, it's only upper mid-range, but for the size and prettiness it's pretty sweet, right?


I actually considered that case for my next build, but there were a few things I didn't like. One problem is only 170mm for gpu clearance. I own a GTX 970 and if the 1070 is the same all but the itx versions are well over 170mm. Although if you are watercooling the gpu and use a reference design it will probably fit.

What I had planned to do was install a sfx power supply with a sfx - atx bracket, the reason for the short gpu length is that it runs into the psu.

Biggest complaint in the reviews I read about the case was poor cooling, but if you have a radiator mounted outside the case it should be fine.

The case itself I thought was very cool looking, I look forward to seeing your completed build.


----------



## PCSarge

i call in!



more picture pronz in my build log in sig.

the picture is of sig rig.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I actually considered that case for my next build, but there were a few things I didn't like. One problem is only 170mm for gpu clearance. I own a GTX 970 and if the 1070 is the same all but the itx versions are well over 170mm. Although if you are watercooling the gpu and use a reference design it will probably fit.
> 
> What I had planned to do was install a sfx power supply with a sfx - atx bracket, the reason for the short gpu length is that it runs into the psu.
> 
> Biggest complaint in the reviews I read about the case was poor cooling, but if you have a radiator mounted outside the case it should be fine.
> 
> The case itself I thought was very cool looking, I look forward to seeing your completed build.


I've seen a lot of people running a 10.5" GPU in the case with an SFX PSU. There should be no clearance problems.

What I'll be doing with the cooling is install a 240mm radiator on the roof with a rectangular 240mm rad sized hole under it. There will be two 120mm fans in pull blowing tepid air onto the GPU. I'm only going for a minor CPU overclock and won't be overclocking the GPU so the warm air on GPU won't be a problem. Better than no airflow in the vanilla Metis!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> Considering how relatively tiny the Raijintek Metis is, do you guys think this would constitute as a "beastly" ITX desktop?
> 
> Intel Core i7 Kaby Lake @4.5GHz, whatever will be the 6700K equivalent.
> NVIDIA GTX1070 or whatever it'll be called
> 16GB or 32GB of DDR4 RAM (I do some heavy video editing and 3D modeling so I'd prefer lots)
> 250GB SSD
> 
> I've already sent the case top to a machinist for a 240mm rad space. The radiator will be mounted externally and the thing's gonna look like an engine of somesort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wrapping the whole shebang in iridescent window tint and white carbon fiber vinyl.
> 
> Thoughts? I mean, it's only upper mid-range, but for the size and prettiness it's pretty sweet, right?


You need a better monitor for your needs at least 2560x1440. Please?


----------



## chir

While 1080p might seem low for that GPU right now, I'm hoping to keep the upcoming games running at least nearly 60fps for at least two years. If I increased my resolution by even that much, I'd already be down at least 30-50% in the FPS sense of things, and I'm not the kind to buy GPUs willy-nilly (right now I'm running a GT650M on my laptop). But maybe. If Samsung comes up with those stronger curved 2K ultrawide monitors at a sane price, why not. But right now, I'm happy with my two 1080p's for work and one 1080p for gaming :3


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> While 1080p might seem low for that GPU right now, I'm hoping to keep the upcoming games running at least nearly 60fps for at least two years. If I increased my resolution by even that much, I'd already be down at least 30-50% in the FPS sense of things, and I'm not the kind to buy GPUs willy-nilly (right now I'm running a GT650M on my laptop). But maybe. If Samsung comes up with those stronger curved 2K ultrawide monitors at a sane price, why not. But right now, I'm happy with my two 1080p's for work and one 1080p for gaming :3


I fully understand. Once you try 2K though 1080p will look low-fi so to speak. I got my main monitor fairly cheap used. And the colour accuracy is so good!


----------



## chir

Yeah, I guess the PPI of a 27" 1080p is a bit on the low side, isn't it? I will have to look into it, I'm sure the 144Hz curved panel market is going to develop a little bit during this year, while waiting for Kaby Lake, Pascal and Zen. The price will be the deciding factor. I'm not exactly tight on money, but I've always been a sucker for excellent value versus bells and whistles. In all honesty I mostly play Payday 2 and Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, so I'm going to be running blazing fast even with a small resolution increase. Just worried if the new Deus Ex is going to run on high/ultra settings. I want it to be gorgeousss. I guess I could always just run a lower resolution on the hi-res panel, I'm currently gaming at 720p on a 1080p monitor to keep things smooth, and it doesn't really bother me a lot.


----------



## bluedevil

Lol I will leave this here.


----------



## Jimbags

My HTPC


----------



## LUXElbc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khazzirh*
> 
> Feel like I have to throw my rig in here as well, to show that I belong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Ncase M1 V.5.
> 
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> 6700K 4,5 @ 1,300 V
> R9 Nano @ 1,065 / 530
> SX600-G
> Darkside LP240 rad
> BlackIce 92mm rad
> Phobya Slim fans
> Noctua NF-A9x14
> EK Revo D5
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...8-42F7-A8FF-3F6A3EE7414B_zpslcyaqeqw.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/k...B-4F96-9F54-E5BB4729F014_zpsomc8zjtw.jpg.html


What length cables are those? Looks great!


----------



## Leighb1989

My Recent Build ... Changes and improvments to follow in due time.
*
Specs*
i7 6700k Skylake @ 4.7 Ghz - Was at 5Ghz but not stable at times.
Asus Maximus VIII Mini Itx Z170 Motherboard.
32GB Corsair Dominator Ram @ 3000
EVGA G2 750W PSU
EVGA TITAN X Hybrid Graphics Card ( 120ml Fan and Rad )
Corsair 380T Mini Itx Case
Corsair H100I Hydro Liquid Cooler ( With Upgraded SP120 Fans )
Corsair AF120 Rear Fan
Samsung EVO 850 SSD Drives X3
PNY SSD - Just for OS

http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...37_5186620583973646047_n_zpsdzmm7pnt.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...61_3134462492177605857_n_zpsbuvhsy4s.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...50_5323773287962189605_n_zpsf3xuav9g.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...35_6898394243028200451_n_zps7hlzzeo9.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...49_5756129465505259560_n_zpsokzwwtnf.jpg.html
http://s649.photobucket.com/user/LE...62_1142824731324492775_n_zpseii2g916.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

6600 @ 4.6

8GB 4000C18 1T

850 Evo 1TB

ASUS IMPACT VIII

GTX 680 4GB Classified (temp)

12vdc pump / Res

MX EK Block

240mm Black Ice

Evga 1600wG2 (All I had spare)


----------



## Sazexa

Well, I've finished the M1 build, or at least the water cooling portion. I'm very worried about a leak. I can't properly leak test with how the radiator sits... And I do believe some fittings might have some pressure on them.

If the case leaks/something gets fried at this point, I may have to just switch cases/build ideas.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well, I've finished the M1 build, or at least the water cooling portion. I'm very worried about a leak. I can't properly leak test with how the radiator sits... And I do believe some fittings might have some pressure on them.
> 
> If the case leaks/something gets fried at this point, I may have to just switch cases/build ideas.


Test for leaks with air instead of water








http://www.overclock.net/t/1534282/how-to-correctly-leak-test-your-loop-101/


----------



## nyk20z3

Picked up my 4th set of ram for the Impact Viii, Avexir ROG Impact 2X4GB at 26666MHz.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Picked up my 4th set of ram for the Impact Viii, Avexir ROG Impact 2X4GB at 26666MHz.


Very cool looking ram, if you have an Impact.


----------



## JR23

Despite sneaking into the uSFF category my last build is definitely more focused on being beastly rather than just small, with X99 and a Fury X it's not short on power. It was built as a final year project for me engineering degree and pushes the limits of what is possible with watercooling. Everything has active cooling, CPU, GPU, VRM's, Chipset and Memory, a DDC is also integrated along with some rather cunning routing to the 280mm rad meaning in total the build has 3 fittings. There is no case, just a giant 5-layer waterblock and a backplate for the motherboard. The GPU is stacked tight on top of the motherboard on the same level as the memory.

PARVUM FURIA

335 x 320 x 73mm - 7.8l

ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
Intel i7-5820K
XFX Radeon Fury X
HyperX Savage 2x8GB 3000C15
HyperX Predator M.2 PCIe SSD 240GB
Silverstone Strider SX600-G

Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 2000 IP67 x2
Bitspower Leviathan Slim 280 Radiator
Bitspower VG-AR9FXF Acrylic (Clear)
Bitspower ASRIX99 Nickel Plated (Clear)
Bitspower RAM Module Water Cooling Set
Bitspower Pump Cooler For DDC/MCP355
Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining D-Plug Set
Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining D-Plug Set - One INCH Version
Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Stop Fitting
Laing DDC-1T Plus PWM
MDPC-X Black, Shade 19, Grey MKII and B Magic sleeving









































































JR


----------



## Jimbags

@JR23
Love it! How will it sit in day to day use? Wall mounted?


----------



## Torvi

happen to get myself a nice deal on evo 212 with cleaning kit so i will make a small upgrade from stock cooler, not like it's going to be a deal breaker since it's non-k and non-z version of cpu/mobo but it's still nice to get, also trying to justify buying r9 390 and new psu over my existing r9 380 and 500w psu


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Despite sneaking into the uSFF category my last build is definitely more focused on being beastly rather than just small, with X99 and a Fury X it's not short on power. It was built as a final year project for me engineering degree and pushes the limits of what is possible with watercooling. Everything has active cooling, CPU, GPU, VRM's, Chipset and Memory, a DDC is also integrated along with some rather cunning routing to the 280mm rad meaning in total the build has 3 fittings. There is no case, just a giant 5-layer waterblock and a backplate for the motherboard. The GPU is stacked tight on top of the motherboard on the same level as the memory.
> 
> PARVUM FURIA
> 
> 335 x 320 x 73mm - 7.8l
> 
> ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
> Intel i7-5820K
> XFX Radeon Fury X
> HyperX Savage 2x8GB 3000C15
> HyperX Predator M.2 PCIe SSD 240GB
> Silverstone Strider SX600-G
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 2000 IP67 x2
> Bitspower Leviathan Slim 280 Radiator
> Bitspower VG-AR9FXF Acrylic (Clear)
> Bitspower ASRIX99 Nickel Plated (Clear)
> Bitspower RAM Module Water Cooling Set
> Bitspower Pump Cooler For DDC/MCP355
> Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining D-Plug Set
> Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining D-Plug Set - One INCH Version
> Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Stop Fitting
> Laing DDC-1T Plus PWM
> MDPC-X Black, Shade 19, Grey MKII and B Magic sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Unbelievable, bravo!

One thing I would like to see (and this is not at all a critique of your build, but a comment on the layout of riser buids) are configurations where the GPU die faces the CPU die, such that a single waterblock can cool both. Ideally this could help make gpu-over-mb riser builds more compact by avoiding the double-decker waterblock. AMD's Project Quantum handles this, but with a complicated riser and a bunch of extension cables. The ultimate solution would be GPUs with the die on the other side, but this would break ATX compatibility.

Still, get a load of that single block for CPU+GPU:


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, bravo!
> 
> One thing I would like to see (and this is not at all a critique of your build, but a comment on the layout of riser buids) are configurations where the GPU die faces the CPU die, such that a single waterblock can cool both. Ideally this could help make gpu-over-mb riser builds more compact by avoiding the double-decker waterblock. AMD's Project Quantum handles this, but with a complicated riser and a bunch of extension cables. The ultimate solution would be GPUs with the die on the other side, but this would break ATX compatibility.
> 
> Still, get a load of that single block for CPU+GPU:


I don't think it would save as much height as you first think, the GPU and if it's upside down a little bit of the water block still has to clear the IO stacks and on nearly all motherboards the memory. The ASRock was perfect for this with the GPU able to sit right down below the memory.

Ultimate would be a board with 90 degree PCIe and DIMM's and just one row of USB's









Using metal and machining both sides does open up quite a few options, FURIA could of used metal bridges and immediately saved ~10mm but as it is all parts can be made in one cut.

JR


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, bravo!
> 
> One thing I would like to see (and this is not at all a critique of your build, but a comment on the layout of riser buids) are configurations where the GPU die faces the CPU die, such that a single waterblock can cool both. Ideally this could help make gpu-over-mb riser builds more compact by avoiding the double-decker waterblock. AMD's Project Quantum handles this, but with a complicated riser and a bunch of extension cables. The ultimate solution would be GPUs with the die on the other side, but this would break ATX compatibility.
> 
> Still, get a load of that single block for CPU+GPU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would save as much height as you first think, the GPU and if it's upside down a little bit of the water block still has to clear the IO stacks and on nearly all motherboards the memory. The ASRock was perfect for this with the GPU able to sit right down below the memory.
> 
> Ultimate would be a board with 90 degree PCIe and DIMM's and just one row of USB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using metal and machining both sides does open up quite a few options, FURIA could of used metal bridges and immediately saved ~10mm but as it is all parts can be made in one cut.
> 
> JR
Click to expand...

90 degree PCIe with lane inversion so the card faces up, then a single waterblock that spans both chips. I think something like a double-wide M350 would be easy to fit it in.

Otherwise you end up with having two blocks and having to connect them somehow. I just like the idea of a single block for both GPU and CPU.

Ten second illustration:


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 90 degree PCIe with lane inversion so the card faces up, then a single waterblock that spans both chips. I think something like a double-wide M350 would be easy to fit it in.
> 
> Otherwise you end up with having two blocks and having to connect them somehow. I just like the idea of a single block for both GPU and CPU.
> 
> Ten second illustration:


The PCIe could just be on the opposite side of the board rather than changing the card, the Nano and Fury X are pretty great for this kind of thing already. From a block perspective that could be awesome, no bridges needed, potenetially just two pieces and all the pretty side on show.

JR


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> The PCIe could just be on the opposite side of the board rather than changing the card, the Nano and Fury X are pretty great for this kind of thing already. From a block perspective that could be awesome, no bridges needed, potenetially just two pieces and all the pretty side on show.
> 
> JR


That is a great looking build but I would love to see a full shot of the other side. You only have close ups.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is a great looking build but I would love to see a full shot of the other side. You only have close ups.


There are lots more in the build log, I just picked my favorites.









JR


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> There are lots more in the build log, I just picked my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Sorry about that I totally missed the links for your build logs.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Unbelievable, bravo!
> 
> One thing I would like to see (and this is not at all a critique of your build, but a comment on the layout of riser buids) are configurations where the GPU die faces the CPU die, such that a single waterblock can cool both. Ideally this could help make gpu-over-mb riser builds more compact by avoiding the double-decker waterblock. AMD's Project Quantum handles this, but with a complicated riser and a bunch of extension cables. The ultimate solution would be GPUs with the die on the other side, but this would break ATX compatibility.
> 
> Still, get a load of that single block for CPU+GPU:


The way the keepout zones on mITX are set up, that isn't likely to work on most boards. There are a couple where RAM is at the side of the board, but many put RAM at the front of the board so even with very low profile memory, it's a hard fit. The second problem, and the reason Quantum turns the video card around like that is a normal riser puts the component side up when over the motherboard.
The best I can think of is to use a Thin Mini-ITX board with a riser to put the video card over the motherboard and use the motherboard waterblock as a backplate for the video card and have the video card waterblock interface with the motherboard one instead of using tubing.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> The way the keepout zones on mITX are set up, that isn't likely to work on most boards. There are a couple where RAM is at the side of the board, but many put RAM at the front of the board so even with very low profile memory, it's a hard fit. The second problem, and the reason Quantum turns the video card around like that is a normal riser puts the component side up when over the motherboard.
> The best I can think of is to use a Thin Mini-ITX board with a riser to put the video card over the motherboard and use the motherboard waterblock as a backplate for the video card and have the video card waterblock interface with the motherboard one instead of using tubing.


Thin mITX is a good idea already, but you could put the GPU over the mainboard with a flexible riser, that way you can make the primary side of the GPU face the top of the mainboard and get the combined waterblock from Quantum. I don't know if it would make the system smaller than your idea, but it could simplify the mounting procedure a little bit, I think.


----------



## gree

Hey I was wondering do I have to look for m.2 support in the case specs? Or will most mitx cases work with m.2?

Also looking for a while case Mitx case that has a window to show off a nano and air cool the nano and 6700k.

Here's my parts
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/greelg/saved/jzGKHx


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

M.2? It's a slot on the motherboard. If a case doesn't support it, you probably have bigger problems.

Unless it's one of those vertical M.2 slots. Those are really dumb.

EDIT: That mobo looks like it has the M.2 on the back. ATX and its variants do have requirements for space between the PCB's bottom and the tray, so it ought to work fine.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Hey I was wondering do I have to look for m.2 support in the case specs? Or will most mitx cases work with m.2?
> 
> Also looking for a while case Mitx case that has a window to show off a nano and air cool the nano and 6700k.
> 
> Here's my parts
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/greelg/saved/jzGKHx


Pretty much any case compatible with your components will fit the m2 drive.

Think that boards m2 slot is on the bck so so long as you have a high enough clearance on the mobo stndoffs youll be fine


----------



## BirdofPrey

The only issue you might encounter is if the M.2 slot is on the underside of the motherboard you may have to install the drive before screwing down the motherboard if there isn't a large enough cutout in the motherboard tray, but there shouldn't be any problems with it not fitting.


----------



## gree

Thanks should work out. Im looking at the ncase m1 or silverstone rvz02


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Thanks should work out. Im looking at the ncase m1 or silverstone rvz02


I have a ncase m1 pre ordered for the May 11 shipment, so if you want one make sure you order soon. It has a large cutout in the motherboard tray so would be no problem with M.2 installation or removal.


----------



## gree

I'm actually going with the silverstone rvz02, think it would fit the living room better. Will I be able to OC the 6700k with the NH-L9i?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> ... Will I be able to OC the 6700k with the NH-L9i?


You MIGHT be able to get a mild overclock. Not a lot of cooling headroom there. According to Noctua it's designed for 65W TDP, the 6700K is 91W TDP. It never hurts to try but I'd be watching those temps VERY closely. I'd love to do a Corsair Bulldog build. Maybe they'll actually release it soon...


----------



## gree

Hmm is there any other coolers under 60/58mm that are better?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Hmm is there any other coolers under 60/58mm that are better?


The Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle is 58mm and performs fairly well.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/15/thermalright_axp100_cpu_air_cooler_review/3


----------



## Glacy

Does Mini-DTX count?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Hmm is there any other coolers under 60/58mm that are better?


Maybe the zalman cnps8900? It's right at 60mm. I hear they are a pain to mount though.

Edit...I see you only have 58mm to work with in that case. Go with the Silverstone AR06. It's basically designed for it.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glacy*
> 
> Does Mini-DTX count?


Definitely







what board is it?


----------



## Glacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what board is it?


I'm not sure at this time. I'm going to try to get a hold of a DTX board with a FM2+ socket. or maybe this http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=685


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Hmm is there any other coolers under 60/58mm that are better?


There is a Silverstone Raven owners club, you might check in there for best cooling solutions. http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glacy*
> 
> I'm not sure at this time. I'm going to try to get a hold of a DTX board with a FM2+ socket. or maybe this http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=685


I ordered a similar asrock motherboard a while ago. This one to be exact:

ASRock LGA1155 Intel H61 DDR3 A&V&GbE MicroATX Motherboard H61M-VG3 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AYNWPN8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_heFixb8ZFET2X

FedEx lost the first one, so I called Amazon, and they sent me another. Then, fedex found the original, and delivered it as well. Amazon said I could send it back if I wanted to, but didn't have to.

Basically, the story boils down to.... I've got a spare if you want it.


----------



## Ace01

I've got an mITX build, not sure if it's beastly though. It's in my sig and it's got an x4 860K and a 750ti


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace01*
> 
> I've got an mITX build, not sure if it's beastly though. It's in my sig and it's got an x4 860K and a 750ti


hey its more than capable of gaming. beastly i say.


----------



## jooopaaa

My new ITX rig, case is built from scratch by me.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My new ITX rig, case is built from scratch by me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's one sleek looking little case, very nice positioning of the GPU too. Great job.









The photography is excellent too, almost looks like a high quality render.


----------



## Torvi

Sorted out cable management took me one hour but I'm happy now.
Also think I found culprit of sudden pc freezes, one of screws that held mobo to the case was off and just chilled on mobo instead of being screwed in lol.

Whacked off pci shield and routed screen cable inside the as well! Need to get a hand saw and cut out small teeth for it in shield but should be easy I hope








And oh! Moved front usb panel left bottom to right top slot, too bad that the Mic/speaker slot in it is faulty









Case is thermaltake core v21
Before and after pics included Emotikon smile feel free to leave any tips (I know I should use zips but couldn't find any


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My new ITX rig, case is built from scratch by me.


Wow what a fantistic job you did there. Very inspiring. Any chance of some close up photo's?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My new ITX rig, case is built from scratch by me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I second the request for close ups, would also like to know the system specs. Great looking build.


----------



## MocoIMO

Does a matx modified Nova X2M make the cut as a beastly sff?


----------



## jooopaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I second the request for close ups, would also like to know the system specs. Great looking build.


Ill do more pics once i have time again









Buildlog has been asked aswell, there aint any since this was builded quickly in like 10 hours..

But it has gained interest so much, that i might make few of this for "fans" and there will be logs, so they can follow their case being made.

Specs are older, since i play only older games:

-2500k
-780ti
-8gb ram
240gb SSD
-SFX 600w silverstone

-all custom watercooling with single 140mm (60mm) radiator, keeps temps under 65c for CPU&GPU while gaming.

basically this case can fit any ITX-setup, with up to 28cm GPU:s, so its really upgradable in the future.

For the cooling there is one intake PWM fan in the bottom, and PSU&RADfan blows hot air out, which works well.


----------



## gree

You have a cpu and gpu being cooled by a single 140 rad?

Didn't know that was strong enough lol, or you have a really high rpm 140mm fan


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

AMD has two GPUs being cooled by one 120mm radiator so I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## jooopaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> You have a cpu and gpu being cooled by a single 140 rad?
> 
> Didn't know that was strong enough lol, or you have a really high rpm 140mm fan


Fan is noiseblocker eloop PWM, controlled staight from the GPU fan socket.

No temp problems, and at idle its dead silent, when gaming fan rises its RPM ofc. but not to any crazy level.


----------



## Miptzi

I'm wondering when someone will cram a fullATX on the manta.... port the PSU to the front, the rest has space for it...
Such damn big thing that is....

A "real ITX" Manta near the 20L would be SICK.
Front PSU, near zero WC support, no wasted height space....


----------



## kuchi




----------



## waterclocker

My little build... not so little!

Hardware:
Phanteks Enthoo evolv itx
Intel i7 6700k @ 4500Mhz
EVGA z170 Stinger
G.Skill 16GB DDR4 2400Mhz cl15 @ 3200Mhz CL15
Asus GTX 970 Strix @
SSD Sandisk 240GB
WD 2to

Custom watercooling with MO-RA3 radiator external!


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterclocker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My little build... not so little!
> 
> Hardware:
> Phanteks Enthoo evolv itx
> Intel i7 6700k @ 4500Mhz
> EVGA z170 Stinger
> G.Skill 16GB DDR4 2400Mhz cl15 @ 3200Mhz CL15
> Asus GTX 970 Strix @
> SSD Sandisk 240GB
> WD 2to
> 
> Custom watercooling with MO-RA3 radiator external!
> 
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img285722.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img286122.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img288713.php
> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img289313.php


That external rad with the girl looks awesome! I would like to do something external like that at some point as well. I'll ad it to my future build list


----------



## jasjeet

Updated with Skylake




Had to remove vrm heatsink and install the Venomous X mount first.


----------



## waterclocker

I fixed the picture!


----------



## jooopaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice, did you use your own machine at work or such. or made thse at someone else?


----------



## kuchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kuchi*
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice, did you use your own machine at work or such. or made thse at someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I only designed it with 3D software, and then made it at the local factories.
Click to expand...


----------



## Torvi

i keep browsing this thread and im amazed every day i see new builds, to all of you guys, very well done! you all should earn some beer!


----------



## Sazexa

Adding a few more photos of my little "beastly" rig, as we call them here.

- i7-5820K
- 2x 16GB DDR4 3,000 MHz 14-14-14-34
- NVidia GTX 980
- Intel 730 480GB SSD
- Western Digital Black 6TB

Watercooling is basically all EKWB components, aside from reservoir and pump top. Two Noctua NF-F12's in the LinusTechTips edition for an all-black look. Waiting for the release of the i7-6950X, and still debating on upgrading to Pascal or wait for the 11X0 series.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Adding a few more photos of my little "beastly" rig, as we call them here.
> 
> - i7-5820K
> - 2x 16GB DDR4 3,000 MHz 14-14-14-34
> - NVidia GTX 980
> - Intel 730 480GB SSD
> - Western Digital Black 6TB
> 
> Watercooling is basically all EKWB components, aside from reservoir and pump top. Two Noctua NF-F12's in the LinusTechTips edition for an all-black look. Waiting for the release of the i7-6950X, and still debating on upgrading to Pascal or wait for the 11X0 series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very beastly, looks great.









Hopefully my m1 shipped today, I ordered it at the end of March and can't wait.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very beastly, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my m1 shipped today, I ordered it at the end of March and can't wait.


If you want any suggestions for parts or cooling for the case, or have any general questions, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If you want any suggestions for parts or cooling for the case, or have any general questions, I'd be happy to help!


Thanks a lot, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate that.


No problem, bud. I don't know your skill level, but even for pretty advanced builders (I suppose like I should consider myself), it can pose a challenge when you start doing what I'm doing. Air cooling isn't so bad, as long as you make logical decisions and cooling lay out.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> No problem, bud. I don't know your skill level, but even for pretty advanced builders (I suppose like I should consider myself), it can pose a challenge when you start doing what I'm doing. Air cooling isn't so bad, as long as you make logical decisions and cooling lay out.


I have built several computers and this will be my second sff build. First one I did was in a Rosewill U2 Legacy, probably the most difficult build I have ever done.

Parts list for my ncase m1 build includes:
Intel i5 6600k
Gigabyte Z170 G1 Gaming 5
MSI GTX 970 OC
2 X 8gb Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz
Samsung SM951 128GB M.2 SSD
Samsung Spinpoint 2TB 2.5 HDD
Corsair SF600 PSU
EnSourced premium braided cable set
2 X 120mm and 1 X 92mm Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro fans
4 channel pci fan control

I am going to do what is probably the most common watercooling setup done on the m1, I have been through the picture gallery and many build logs.
Watercooling parts include:
Swiftech Apogee Drive II
Blackice Nemesis 240GTS
Bitspower full cover acrylic 970 block
FrozenQ M1 Ncase reservoir
EK matte black 3/8 X 5/8 tubing
Swiftech angled adapters and compression fittings

I have everything on hand except for the i5, Swiftech Apogee and the FrozenQ reservoir which I am ordering this weekend. Really looking forward to this build, I love the sff size just my previous experience was a case that was extremely difficult to work in, below is a pic of my Legacy U2 as you can see there is 0 room to work inside the case.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have built several computers and this will be my second sff build. First one I did was in a Rosewill U2 Legacy, probably the most difficult build I have ever done.
> 
> Parts list for my ncase m1 build includes:
> Intel i5 6600k
> Gigabyte Z170 G1 Gaming 5
> MSI GTX 970 OC
> 2 X 8gb Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz
> Samsung SM951 128GB M.2 SSD
> Samsung Spinpoint 2TB 2.5 HDD
> Corsair SF600 PSU
> EnSourced premium braided cable set
> 2 X 120mm and 1 X 92mm Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro fans
> 4 channel pci fan control
> 
> I am going to do what is probably the most common watercooling setup done on the m1, I have been through the picture gallery and many build logs.
> Watercooling parts include:
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II
> Blackice Nemesis 240GTS
> Bitspower full cover acrylic 970 block
> FrozenQ M1 Ncase reservoir
> EK matte black 3/8 X 5/8 tubing
> Swiftech angled adapters and compression fittings
> 
> I have everything on hand except for the i5, Swiftech Apogee and the FrozenQ reservoir which I am ordering this weekend. Really looking forward to this build, I love the sff size just my previous experience was a case that was extremely difficult to work in, below is a pic of my Legacy U2 as you can see there is 0 room to work inside the case.


Looks pretty good. Let me know what your temperatures are with such a slim radiator. I'm considering down-sizing mine from the EK PE 240 to the EK SE 240, if it won't make a massive cooling impact.

EDIT: Not sure if your fan controller will fit with the radiator in place. Also, if you want, you can use something like Samsung's 950 Pro on this motherboard without throttling from the socket.

Second edit: (lol)
I was thinking of a different motherboard. You mighy want to check if a 950 would work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very beastly, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my m1 shipped today, I ordered it at the end of March and can't wait.


Brave in assuming Asrock will update that board for BWE


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Brave in assuming Asrock will update that board for BWE


They already have released a bios update for broadwell-E support


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> They already have released a bios update for broadwell-E support


This is true and I've already updated the BIOS.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Brave in assuming Asrock will update that board for BWE


I am building a ncase m1, no Asrock products in my build.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I am building a ncase m1, no Asrock products in my build.


does AsRock have a bad rep? I got the z97 ITX and it's a joy to use.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> does AsRock have a bad rep? I got the z97 ITX and it's a joy to use.


No, was in response to the other build with the X99 ITX. Weird SKU, that board. I'd just be concerned Asrock would neglect updating it for BWE


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, was in response to the other build with the X99 ITX. Weird SKU, that board. I'd just be concerned Asrock would neglect updating it for BWE


fair enough, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm looking to add some appeal to the outside case of my Silverstone ML07B


What do you guys think? Grey brushed aluminum vinyl wrap? I'm thinking I'm going to shave off the raised edges from the center portion of the case where the plastic brushed look is...
Maybe some carbon fiber vinyl around where the power buttons are and USB ports?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm looking to add some appeal to the outside case of my Silverstone ML07B
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Grey brushed aluminum vinyl wrap? I'm thinking I'm going to shave off the raised edges from the center portion of the case where the plastic brushed look is...
> Maybe some carbon fiber vinyl around where the power buttons are and USB ports?


I think it looks pretty damn good as is, but I will be curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## gree

I just ordered the rvz02 and I'm also thinking about some sort of wrap if painting it is too expensive

The case isn't bad looking but I'd like a theme going instead


----------



## kayan

I'm planning a sort-of rebuild and am wanting to transition down from my Caselabs Mercury s8 into a much, MUCH smaller case. Can anybody hear recommend to me a case that can house a 280x54mm radiator so I can still watercool?

I prefer horizontal motherboard placement, but it is not 100% necessary, only like 85-90%









I also plan on downsizing from full ATX, to something either ITX or mATX. I don't need 2 graphics cards anymore. I do prefer to have a GPU and a soundcard, but it's not 100% necessary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I'm planning a sort-of rebuild and am wanting to transition down from my Caselabs Mercury s8 into a much, MUCH smaller case. Can anybody hear recommend to me a case that can house a 280x54mm radiator so I can still watercool?
> 
> I prefer horizontal motherboard placement, but it is not 100% necessary, only like 85-90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also plan on downsizing from full ATX, to something either ITX or mATX. I don't need 2 graphics cards anymore. I do prefer to have a GPU and a soundcard, but it's not 100% necessary.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


smaller caselabs case the prodigy of course ummm thermaltake has 2 or 3 that woukd allow for all of that i belive also known asthe caselabs coppies 280 is hard to fit honestly im sure others have better suggestions though


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I'm planning a sort-of rebuild and am wanting to transition down from my Caselabs Mercury s8 into a much, MUCH smaller case. Can anybody hear recommend to me a case that can house a 280x54mm radiator so I can still watercool?
> 
> I prefer horizontal motherboard placement, but it is not 100% necessary, only like 85-90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also plan on downsizing from full ATX, to something either ITX or mATX. I don't need 2 graphics cards anymore. I do prefer to have a GPU and a soundcard, but it's not 100% necessary.


Could you switch from a 280 rad to a 240? That would give you significantly more options to choose from, you could even go as small as an NCASE M1 if you're willing to take that step. A lot of small ITX and mATX cases with WC support only allow for a 240 rad.

I don't think you have to limit yourself to ITX if you don't feel comfortable with it. You're using a Mercury S8 right now, pretty much everything in SFF is tiny in comparison. If you still like the idea of having your soundcard integrated, just go with mATX, there's plenty of nice, relatively compact cases for that form factor, and with the upcoming KI Cerberus, you'd even be able to get below 20L with your build.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Could you switch from a 280 rad to a 240? That would give you significantly more options to choose from, you could even go as small as an NCASE M1 if you're willing to take that step. A lot of small ITX and mATX cases with WC support only allow for a 240 rad.
> 
> I don't think you have to limit yourself to ITX if you don't feel comfortable with it. You're using a Mercury S8 right now, pretty much everything in SFF is tiny in comparison. If you still like the idea of having your soundcard integrated, just go with mATX, there's plenty of nice, relatively compact cases for that form factor, and with the upcoming KI Cerberus, you'd even be able to get below 20L with your build.


Sadly, I already have a 360 and a 280 of the same kind stated above. I am already going to have to change out the pump/rez (XSPC Photon D5 combo) as it's freakin' huge! I plan on doing a CPU & GPU custom loop, but those on 240 may be cutting it close.


----------



## fleetfeather

Define S Nano will house a 280mm rad of that thickness w/ push-pull


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Sadly, I already have a 360 and a 280 of the same kind stated above. I am already going to have to change out the pump/rez (XSPC Photon D5 combo) as it's freakin' huge! I plan on doing a CPU & GPU custom loop, but those on 240 may be cutting it close.


The Fractal Arc Mini R2 is I think about the smallest case to house a 360... but a 240 in front.
The Air 540 is of course a great one for a 360 + 280 - but it's no longer mATX (off this forum you go







.

Smallest single 280, probably indeed Define Nano S. For multiple 280s .. there's the Core V21.

To be honest,I couldn't get excited of most mATX cases. I've looked for some time for one that could house 2 good sized rads. Some are too old (aka what's an ssd? we've got optical!), others look cheap, and then with a couple cm's height more, you can move to full ATX and get to use very quiet 140mm fans and a rich choice of motherboards. Although the ASUS Gene seemed very price/feature attractive - especially vs ITX!

_Edit: quoted one too many_


----------



## rfarmer

If you can find one the Corsair Obsidian Series 350D supports front and top 280mm radiator mounting. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/obsidian-series-350d-micro-atx-pc-case


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> If you can find one the Corsair Obsidian Series 350D supports front and top 280mm radiator mounting. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/obsidian-series-350d-micro-atx-pc-case


thats kinda true but kinda not. it fits 2.140 fans but the barbs stick out and make it not fit. in either mount locations


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> thats kinda true but kinda not. it fits 2.140 fans but the barbs stick out and make it not fit. in either mount locations


I was just going by the specs, says 280mm radiator in top and front.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I was just going by the specs, says 280mm radiator in top and front.


Corsair specs on radiators are usually only about their AIO radiators, which are a little more compact.


----------



## kayan

I used to have an Air 540, but it's too big. I like the 240, which my wife has, but I couldn't fit a thicker rad in. I took a look at the cases some of you mentioned above. The KI Cerberus is quite sexy, but unavailable now and I am not sure if I'd want it anyway. I like the Node 804, and the V21 is ok too. I really like Caselabs new Bullet series, but for a mATX case I'd need a SFX PSU, bleh. Maybe I'll order a BH7 (bigger I know) and put a mATX board in it....meh, but it can't take a 280rad either.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I used to have an Air 540, but it's too big. I like the 240, which my wife has, but I couldn't fit a thicker rad in. I took a look at the cases some of you mentioned above. The KI Cerberus is quite sexy, but unavailable now and I am not sure if I'd want it anyway. I like the Node 804, and the V21 is ok too. I really like Caselabs new Bullet series, but for a mATX case I'd need a SFX PSU, bleh. Maybe I'll order a BH7 (bigger I know) and put a mATX board in it....meh, but it can't take a 280rad either.


Whats so bleh about SFX PSU's?

Have you taken a look at Project mATX?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Whats so bleh about SFX PSU's?
> 
> Have you taken a look at Project mATX?


Nothing specific, I'd just need a new PSU too.

Yes, I've seen the mATX project, it looks nice too. I had ruled it out for the same reason as stated above though.

Does anybody know of any mATX cases with a horizontal mounted MOBO (besides the v21 and BH2/4)?


----------



## nyk20z3

Finally done just filling the loop -


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Nothing specific, I'd just need a new PSU too.
> 
> Yes, I've seen the mATX project, it looks nice too. I had ruled it out for the same reason as stated above though.
> 
> Does anybody know of any mATX cases with a horizontal mounted MOBO (besides the v21 and BH2/4)?


Project mATX can fit ATX PSU's too, just FYI.

As for horizontal mATX cases, there are a bunch, but I assume you're looking for ones with some decent watercooling support?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Project mATX can fit ATX PSU's too, just FYI.
> 
> As for horizontal mATX cases, there are a bunch, but I assume you're looking for ones with some decent watercooling support?


I'd like some water support, but after scouring Newegg for horizontal mATX cases, I didn't find many, it's been a few months since I've looked, and it's possible I may have missed some. Please enlighten me


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I'd like some water support, but after scouring Newegg for horizontal mATX cases, I didn't find many, it's been a few months since I've looked, and it's possible I may have missed some. Please enlighten me


Lian Li PC-V359 can fit a 240 and 120mm rad.
Lian Li PC-V358 only a 240mm rad.

Then there's the Thermaltake X2, but that thing is basically the the size of a large full tower. And its Thermaltake, which is enough reason not to buy it.

Edit: PC-V359 might be able to fit 2 240mm radiators and probably can't fit a 120mm rad and the 240mm rad at the same time.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Whats so bleh about SFX PSU's?
> 
> Have you taken a look at Project mATX?


Noise is what's bleh about SFX.

Maybe we'll see a change with the 700w SFX-L (at the cost of ripple suppression thanks to Platnium efficiency)


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Does anybody know of any mATX cases with a horizontal mounted MOBO (besides the v21 and BH2/4)?


The Corsair Air 240 can be laid on it's side, although I'm not a fan of it personally.

Edit: Disregard - you mentioned it in a previous post!


----------



## rfarmer

Shipped May 11 arrived today, I was really surprised at how quickly it shipped. Only problem is I wasn't expecting it until next week and my watercooling parts are still in transit. Hope they make it by the weekend.

Have to say this is an incredible little case. As you can see the front usb 3.0 are now black, looks good all black with the black case.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped May 11 arrived today, I was really surprised at how quickly it shipped. Only problem is I wasn't expecting it until next week and my watercooling parts are still in transit. Hope they make it by the weekend.
> 
> Have to say this is an incredible little case. As you can see the front usb 3.0 are now black, looks good all black with the black case.


Uggh.... I got the "original" V 5.0, and they skipped the change to black USB 3.0. I wish I had gotten it lol.

I wonder when/if NCase is going to adopt USB Type C


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Uggh.... I got the "original" V 5.0, and they skipped the change to black USB 3.0. I wish I had gotten it lol.
> 
> I wonder when/if NCase is going to adopt USB Type C


Yeah I didn't even know they had changed to black until reading some recent posts on hard forums. The only problem with USB Type C atm is no motherboard header, only way they could do it is some sort of funky pass through cable like they did on the USB 3.0 before they came up with a header.

Let me edit that, I was just looking and Asus and Asrock have 3.5 panel with usb type c front panel connectors. You need a motherboard with SATA Express ports. So if case manufacturers gave you the same option. I have 2 SATA Express connectors on my Gigabyte board and I won't be using either one.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Noise is what's bleh about SFX.
> 
> Maybe we'll see a change with the 700w SFX-L (at the cost of ripple suppression thanks to Platnium efficiency)


LianLi already released their 750W SFX-L PSU for purchase on newegg, so that could already help quite a lot.

Reportedly, the SF600 is already extremely quiet, the fanless mode works so well that it won't even turn under moderate load. Doesn't get much quieter than that


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Noise is what's bleh about SFX.
> 
> Maybe we'll see a change with the 700w SFX-L (at the cost of ripple suppression thanks to Platnium efficiency)


Silverstone's SX500-LG is by no means a noisy PSU, and fanless at idle.
And there's also the SF600 like previously mentioned.

Personally I'm all for SFX(-L), ATX PSU's really don't belong in smaller formfactor cases anymore.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> LianLi already released their 750W SFX-L PSU for purchase on newegg, so that could already help quite a lot.
> 
> Reportedly, the SF600 is already extremely quiet, the fanless mode works so well that it won't even turn under moderate load. Doesn't get much quieter than that


Didn't realise that Lian Li was releasing one; might be good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Silverstone's SX500-LG is by no means a noisy PSU, and fanless at idle.
> And there's also the SF600 like previously mentioned.
> 
> Personally I'm all for SFX(-L), ATX PSU's really don't belong in smaller formfactor cases anymore.


Lol, I own the sx500, and my partner has the corsair sf600 unit in her SG05. The SX500 sits in a box because the fanless mode clicking was a idiotic oversight. The sf600 would've been great if corsair ditched their crappy OEM blade design and asked Nidec for some 92mm GT's... But nope. I'm just glad my partner's power draw doesn't exceed 450watts at the wall, otherwise I'd be shelving that unit as well


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Finally done just filling the loop -


nice! what case is it?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice! what case is it?


That's the Lian Li PC-O5S: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112464


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Didn't realise that Lian Li was releasing one; might be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I own the sx500, and my partner has the corsair sf600 unit in her SG05. The SX500 sits in a box because the fanless mode clicking was a idiotic oversight. The sf600 would've been great if corsair ditched their crappy OEM blade design and asked Nidec for some 92mm GT's... But nope. I'm just glad my partner's power draw doesn't exceed 450watts at the wall, otherwise I'd be shelving that unit as well


Why would you shelve it?

I thought the sf600 could handle more than 450 watts


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Didn't realise that Lian Li was releasing one; might be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I own the sx500, and my partner has the corsair sf600 unit in her SG05. The SX500 sits in a box because the fanless mode clicking was a idiotic oversight. The sf600 would've been great if corsair ditched their crappy OEM blade design and asked Nidec for some 92mm GT's... But nope. I'm just glad my partner's power draw doesn't exceed 450watts at the wall, otherwise I'd be shelving that unit as well
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you shelve it?
> 
> I thought the sf600 could handle more than 450 watts
Click to expand...

I think fleet means that the system it's in draws too much power for anything smaller than a 600w supply.

I have the SF450 and I can't tell when the fan is on when it actually turns on... I'm wondering if mine is partially defective because the bottom gets way too hot to touch in my opinion. My fan turns on for maybe 5-10 seconds before turning back off but I'm pushing less than 200W with it so I think it stays in passive mode unless it gets to critical temp. Honestly I'd rather it run ultra low speed in stead. My pump in the loudest thing in my case next to the storage HDD


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I think fleet means that the system it's in draws too much power for anything smaller than a 600w supply.
> 
> I have the SF450 and I can't tell when the fan is on when it actually turns on... I'm wondering if mine is partially defective because the bottom gets way too hot to touch in my opinion. My fan turns on for maybe 5-10 seconds before turning back off but I'm pushing less than 200W with it so I think it stays in passive mode unless it gets to critical temp. Honestly I'd rather it run ultra low speed in stead. My pump in the loudest thing in my case next to the storage HDD


I also have a SF450 and while the fan hardly turns on it gets just slightly warm.


----------



## TTheuns

@Sazexa Your build would fit in perfectly in this club.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> @Sazexa Your build would fit in perfectly in this club.


I'll have to post the uodated version when I get home.


----------



## Sazexa

So, here's the newest pictures of my build.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So, here's the newest pictures of my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good Sazexa, very nice build.









Here's an update on mine.



I have everything I need except for the FrozenQ ncase reservoir, which finally shipped today 9 days after I ordered it. Damn if I had known they were so slow I would have ordered it first rather than one of the last things. I just hope it makes it here by this weekend.

Fortunately I had a stock Intel heatsink so I could test it out before doing the watercooling, and an old MSI GTX 760 to put in for the time being.

I love the case, so well built and designed. I really like how you can pull all the panels off, make it so much easier to get at everything.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So, here's the newest pictures of my build.


great work and great use of the quick-disconnect.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looking good Sazexa, very nice build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an update on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything I need except for the FrozenQ ncase reservoir, which finally shipped today 9 days after I ordered it. Damn if I had known they were so slow I would have ordered it first rather than one of the last things. I just hope it makes it here by this weekend.
> 
> Fortunately I had a stock Intel heatsink so I could test it out before doing the watercooling, and an old MSI GTX 760 to put in for the time being.
> 
> I love the case, so well built and designed. I really like how you can pull all the panels off, make it so much easier to get at everything.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing this finished.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> great work and great use of the quick-disconnect.


Thank you. It was quite an after thought, but it makes a wonderful difference. I recommend that rfarmer do the same, if he has room.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*


I like the QDCs too. I was thinking, is it possible to combine with 90s and have the male part of the QDC directly on the radiator? And have the rad the other way up. Or would that be impossible to disconnect unless you have tiny hands?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I like the QDCs too. I was thinking, is it possible to combine with 90s and have the male part of the QDC directly on the radiator? And have the rad the other way up. Or would that be impossible to disconnect unless you have tiny hands?


Koolance does make their QD3 line available with G1/4 BSP, so you can use either extenders or thread directly into them. I think they might also have ones with regular G1/4 threads?

The reason I didn't place them directly onto the radiator is because I was worried about how difficult it might be to disconnect them from it. Also, some reviews online said they might leak a tiny bit when first disconnecting them. Mine are extremely tight though, and just a few drops which stay on the connector are what I get stuck with in the QDC. Nothing actually drops or spills, at all. They're not too hard to disconnect, and can be done with them attached as you say, but I prefer to wrap my hands around the entire QDC just in case they were to leak a little fluid.

EDIT:

Here is the page listing the male ends with barbs or compression fittings. Mine are compression as you can see. I was wrong about it have the option to thread in your own connector, like an EK compression connector, but you should be able to thread them into something directly like a waterblock, or 90-degree fitting as you mentioned before, using the G1/4 BSPP ones mentioned here.

They also offer all of these options on the female ends, too. I went with the silver/chrome because all my fittings are done that way, but I've also heard issues with the black painted ones.


----------



## WiSK

Thanks for the advice









I'd ideally like the whole radiator and side panel to be just click-in, click-out. Although QDCs could come close to that, I think it will be quick connect but not quick release.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ideally like the whole radiator and side panel to be just click-in, click-out. Although QDCs could come close to that, I think it will be quick connect but not quick release.


Well, as I said, the QDC's come apart with ease. You can actually do it with one hand and the right positioning. The release and connection with the QDC's both literally take no more than a second.

The only way I think it could get more optimized in something like an NCase, was as if something allowed the radiator mounting plate to quickly be popped in and out.

The most annoying part of my set up is the minute it takes to unscrew the four mounting screws.


----------



## gree

What's the next best thing to a reference card for a case where gpu complement doesn't have much air flow?

My 980ti has three fans, would moving to a card would only two fans help?

It hits 84C, and lowering settings doesn't do much because it's recycling the hot air it dumps


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> What's the next best thing to a reference card for a case where gpu complement doesn't have much air flow?
> 
> My 980ti has three fans, would moving to a card would only two fans help?
> 
> It hits 84C, and lowering settings doesn't do much because it's recycling the hot air it dumps


Water cooling it.

No, might be slightly quiter though.

84°C is fine, as long as it isn't too loud and/or throttles, I wouldn't worry about it.

What case do you have btw?


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Water cooling it.
> 
> No, might be slightly quiter though.
> 
> 84°C is fine, as long as it isn't too loud and/or throttles, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> What case do you have btw?


Watercooling is a no go lol tried it

Lian Li Pc-o7s. It's Atx but the case is petty much a giant htpc and the other version o5s/o6s are itx/matx


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterclocker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My little build... not so little!
> 
> Hardware:
> Phanteks Enthoo evolv itx
> Intel i7 6700k @ 4500Mhz
> EVGA z170 Stinger
> G.Skill 16GB DDR4 2400Mhz cl15 @ 3200Mhz CL15
> Asus GTX 970 Strix @
> SSD Sandisk 240GB
> WD 2to
> 
> Custom watercooling with MO-RA3 radiator external!


Great build! +1 For external rads, here's myne...




390 in an SG05 so hopefully that qualifies as beastly. Will upgrade the Pentium at somepoint but has been so good not felt the need yet. May delid to see if I can push to 5GHz before probably swapping to a 4690k/Xeon down the road. Love the SG05 but would like something a bit flatter and hopefully easier to build in if I come across something, RVZ02 may have been it but don't think I could fit my pump inside.


----------



## RebelHell

Thought I would post an update to my PC. I've switched from the all in one coolers to a full custom loop (my first ever, YAY).
I changed cases from the Corsair Obsidian 250D to the Fractal Design Node 804.
Still using the Asus Maximus VI Impact with an i7 4770K now with a full board monoblock from EKWB.
Also still using the GTX 780 ti with a new full waterblock and backplate from EKWB.
I've had to ditch mt Corsair Dominator Platinum because clearance :'( So no I have Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer
PSU is the same Corsair AX860i.
For cooling I have EK SE240 and EK PE240 radiators, EK XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM pump/res combo.
Fittings and tubing (PETG) are all from Bitspower.
10 fans in total, 4 EK Vardar F4, 4 Corsair SP120 PWM, and 2 Scythe Slip Stream Slim.
Fans and pump are controlled by the Corsair Link Commander Mini and SIV software (why can't Corsair write decent software?!).






Outstanding Issues:
Still working out mounting issues with the MB monoblock. Can't tighten the screws without the computer crashing and will probably have to RMA it. (EK support has been stellar!)
I'm not happy with the look of the white cables so I have red/black cables on order.
The fan shrouds I made for the front and bottom fans (most visible in the second photo) aren't quite to the quality I like. That and I've already scratched the paint with the side panel. I plan on having these remade by a local laser cutter instead of my botched job with the electric shears and slightly too big hole saw. I'll probably have them powder coated like I did the fan grills.
I'm also waiting on some fancy aluminum ROG badges to help round out the theme a bit.

Thoughts, concerns, recommendations??


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Thought I would post an update to my PC. I've switched from the all in one coolers to a full custom loop (my first ever, YAY).
> I changed cases from the Corsair Obsidian 250D to the Fractal Design Node 804.
> Still using the Asus Maximus VI Impact with an i7 4770K now with a full board monoblock from EKWB.
> Also still using the GTX 780 ti with a new full waterblock and backplate from EKWB.
> I've had to ditch mt Corsair Dominator Platinum because clearance :'( So no I have Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer
> PSU is the same Corsair AX860i.
> For cooling I have EK SE240 and EK PE240 radiators, EK XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM pump/res combo.
> Fittings and tubing (PETG) are all from Bitspower.
> 10 fans in total, 4 EK Vardar F4, 4 Corsair SP120 PWM, and 2 Scythe Slip Stream Slim.
> Fans and pump are controlled by the Corsair Link Commander Mini and SIV software (why can't Corsair write decent software?!).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding Issues:
> Still working out mounting issues with the MB monoblock. Can't tighten the screws without the computer crashing and will probably have to RMA it. (EK support has been stellar!)
> I'm not happy with the look of the white cables so I have red/black cables on order.
> The fan shrouds I made for the front and bottom fans (most visible in the second photo) aren't quite to the quality I like. That and I've already scratched the paint with the side panel. I plan on having these remade by a local laser cutter instead of my botched job with the electric shears and slightly too big hole saw. I'll probably have them powder coated like I did the fan grills.
> I'm also waiting on some fancy aluminum ROG badges to help round out the theme a bit.
> 
> Thoughts, concerns, recommendations??


That's a great looking build, I really like the red fittings with the white tubing. Also nice job on the cable management.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That's a great looking build, I really like the red fittings with the white tubing. Also nice job on the cable management.


Thank you very much! I've had so much fun building it, even with all the issues.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Watercooling is a no go lol tried it
> 
> Lian Li Pc-o7s. It's Atx but the case is petty much a giant htpc and the other version o5s/o6s are itx/matx


While I can understand some really cramped mini-itx builds have issues with watercooling the GPU, I hardly
see which was yours ... 58 cm height, 51 cm widt, ATX ... You probably can fit any GPU liquid cooling solution
in there ! Any EKWB would probably do. Maybe at the cost of some drilling.

What did you try and what were the problems ?


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> While I can understand some really cramped mini-itx builds have issues with watercooling the GPU, I hardly
> see which was yours ... 58 cm height, 51 cm widt, ATX ... You probably can fit any GPU liquid cooling solution
> in there ! Any EKWB would probably do. Maybe at the cost of some drilling.
> 
> What did you try and what were the problems ?


I just don't want to mess with it.
putting my loop together was a Pain and it looked ****ty.
Probably would of leaked. Already sold my pump/res.

Going to sell my cpu/gpu blocks and radiator next.

If my case supported AIOs I'd just do that lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Watercooling is a no go lol tried it
> 
> Lian Li Pc-o7s. It's Atx but the case is petty much a giant htpc and the other version o5s/o6s are itx/matx


How so? I've seen Loops with a 360mm rad in the PC-O7. Or do you just not want to deal with building a custom loop?


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I just don't want to mess with it.
> putting my loop together was a Pain and it looked ****ty.
> Probably would of leaked. Already sold my pump/res.
> 
> Going to sell my cpu/gpu blocks and radiator next.
> 
> If my case supported AIOs I'd just do that lol


Well, your choice, but to be franck, while I was myself in the same mood, back at my previous build (2008), this is
now obsolete: TDP numbers I'm seeing those days, on gaming rigs, have already pushed me (mini-ITX) to liquid
cooling for CPU, as the air-cooling systems would just not fit my case, and my GTX 970 is probably the last card
I'll be using with air cooling.

Future is liquid cooling, like it or not, on powerfull builds ...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I just don't want to mess with it.
> putting my loop together was a Pain and it looked ****ty.
> Probably would of leaked. Already sold my pump/res.
> 
> Going to sell my cpu/gpu blocks and radiator next.
> 
> If my case supported AIOs I'd just do that lol


Oh lol, seems like you answered the question just before i posted.

Not sure how you managed to make such a mess out of a relatively simple loop. Custom loops take some effort and work, but its not that hard. Did you try to use ridged(acrylic/petg) tubing or something?

The only AIO where you can add a GPU block without messing with the actual water part is the EKWB Predator 360 QDC, But I don't think EK has a block for your particular GPU.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Well, your choice, but to be franck, while I was myself in the same mood, back at my previous build (2008), this is
> now obsolete: TDP numbers I'm seeing those days, on gaming rigs, have already pushed me (mini-ITX) to liquid
> cooling for CPU, as the air-cooling systems would just not fit my case, and my GTX 970 is probably the last card
> I'll be using with air cooling.
> 
> Future is liquid cooling, like it or not, on powerfull builds ...


Well I've started on a 2nd build already cos Lian Li case has me frustrated. This time it's a mitx case, silverstone rvz02. That case doesn't really have room for watercooling either but from what I've read on OC bet the case is build decent enough to keep everything cool with air coolers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Oh lol, seems like you answered the question just before i posted.
> 
> Not sure how you managed to make such a mess out of a relatively simple loop. Custom loops take some effort and work, but its not that hard. Did you try to use ridged(acrylic/petg) tubing or something?
> 
> The only AIO where you can add a GPU block without messing with the actual water part is the EKWB Predator 360 QDC, But I don't think EK has a block for your particular GPU.


Yes haha I tried acrylic and it took me awhile to buy all the parts.
Then since I'm not very good with my hands cutting and chamfering was difficult
Once I finished the loop I saw that my runs were wonky and when I tried adding the water I couldn't get the pump to turn on. Being dump I tried to drain the loop thinking the water hadn't left the reservoir by pulling a tube out of a fitting and proceed to get water everywhere xD

That's a time spand of four months without a computer while I was trying to watercool
And I really don't wanna bother with all the maintenance.

This case only has space for a slim 360 rad, so I can't use any AIO for cpu and something like a hybrid 980ti wouldn't fit too well. I'm thinking if I had gone with soft tubing I would of been done a long time ago.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing this finished.


Well got the reservoir in today and got the loop assembled, kind of a pain but not too bad. Fingers just numb from compression fittings. Went to fill reservoir and fill the system and I couldn't get the damn pump to prime, no matter how I turned everything just couldn't get enough water to the pump. Fortunately I still have my Swiftech H220-X from my last build. Attached the pump to one of the inlets in the reservoir and was able to get the pump primed, man what a pain though. Leak testing now, looks good so far. I will have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## gree

Wait whats pump priming lol maybe thats why my d5 wouldnt pump any water


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Wait whats pump priming lol maybe thats why my d5 wouldnt pump any water


Like all other pumps in our product line (and the computer industry in general) the MCP35X pump which is built into your Apogee™ Drive II is not a self priming pump. It means that the pump requires being filled up and fed with a constant air free supply of coolant in order to prime i.e. to circulate the fluid and to stay primed. Upon initial installation it is therefore critical to make sure that the pump is completely full of fluid or it will spin without circulating the coolant.

That is from their installation guide, and it is very true.
.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Yes haha I tried acrylic and it took me awhile to buy all the parts.
> Then since I'm not very good with my hands cutting and chamfering was difficult
> Once I finished the loop I saw that my runs were wonky and when I tried adding the water I couldn't get the pump to turn on. Being dump I tried to drain the loop thinking the water hadn't left the reservoir by pulling a tube out of a fitting and proceed to get water everywhere xD
> 
> That's a time spand of four months without a computer while I was trying to watercool
> And I really don't wanna bother with all the maintenance.
> 
> This case only has space for a slim 360 rad, so I can't use any AIO for cpu and something like a hybrid 980ti wouldn't fit too well. I'm thinking if I had gone with soft tubing I would of been done a long time ago.


Not sure why you went with ridged tubing, I don't think I or most knowledgeable people on this forum would recommend that anyone new to watercooling and with no previous similar experience(plumbing,oil lines, copper tubing, etc). Especially if you don't consider yourself a handy person.

Sorry if I'm being a bit harsh here, but it sounds to me your biggest mistake was that you didn't do the proper research and planning before building your loop, you only got yourself to blame.

I build my first loop in a day, a fairly similar one to what you would've needed. And its been running for 2 years, so maintenance is hardly an issue. (if you use plain distilled/de-ionized water with the proper additives.)

Here are some pics, I think it looks pretty decent, considering the budget and time spend. But I'll leave that up for you to decide.









Spoiler: Pics








So, watercooling doesn't have to be a pain, nor take a really long time. You just have to do the planning and research so you know what you're getting yourself into. It can be quite a fun experience that way.


----------



## rfarmer

Well finally finished, so far I am really pleased with the build. I haven't OCed the cpu yet but the stress tests I ran using OCCT and Firestrike I wasn't able to get cpu or gpu over 45C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Build:

Ncase M1 v5.0
Intel i5 6600k Skylake
Gigabyte Z170N G1 Gaming 5
MSI GTX 970 OC
2 X 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3000 MHz
Samsung SM951 128GB M.2 SSD
OCZ Saber 1000 960GB SSD
Corsair SF450 SFX PSU
EnSourced premium cable set for Corsair SF Series
4 channel pci fan control.

Cooling:
Swiftech Apogee Drive II
BlackIce Nemesis 240GTS
Bitspower Acrylic and Stainless 970 gpu block
FrozenQ M1 NCase Reservoir
2 X Noiseblocker Multi Frame S-Series
Swiftech compression fittings and adapters


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Well finally finished, so far I am really pleased with the build. I haven't OCed the cpu yet but the stress tests I ran using OCCT and Firestrike I wasn't able to get cpu or gpu over 45C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build:
> 
> Ncase M1 v5.0
> Intel i5 6600k Skylake
> Gigabyte Z170N G1 Gaming 5
> MSI GTX 970 OC
> 2 X 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3000 MHz
> Samsung SM951 128GB M.2 SSD
> OCZ Saber 1000 960GB SSD
> Corsair SF450 SFX PSU
> EnSourced premium cable set for Corsair SF Series
> 4 channel pci fan control.
> 
> Cooling:
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II
> BlackIce Nemesis 240GTS
> Bitspower Acrylic and Stainless 970 gpu block
> FrozenQ M1 NCase Reservoir
> 2 X Noiseblocker Multi Frame S-Series
> Swiftech compression fittings and adapters


Might I suggest you consider something similar like I did with QDC's? It makes maintenance so much easier on the case. I put one QDC on the line between reservoir and radiator, and another between radiator and whatever block is between it (in my case, CPU and radiator.) This was you can easily pop out the radiator to get inside the case should you need to. I've placed photos somewhere previously in the thread recently, if you'd like to check the forum gallery.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Might I suggest you consider something similar like I did with QDC's? It makes maintenance so much easier on the case. I put one QDC on the line between reservoir and radiator, and another between radiator and whatever block is between it (in my case, CPU and radiator.) This was you can easily pop out the radiator to get inside the case should you need to. I've placed photos somewhere previously in the thread recently, if you'd like to check the forum gallery.


To be honest I considered QDC, the Koolance ones are the nicest but the price kind of put me off. Wasn't really sure how often I would need them. Have to admit they would be nice to have.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a bit harsh here, but it sounds to me your biggest mistake was that you didn't do the proper research and planning before building your loop, you only got yourself to blame.
> 
> I build my first loop in a day, a fairly similar one to what you would've needed. And its been running for 2 years, so maintenance is hardly an issue. (if you use plain distilled/de-ionized water with the proper additives.)
> 
> So, watercooling doesn't have to be a pain, nor take a really long time. You just have to do the planning and research so you know what you're getting yourself into. It can be quite a fun experience that way.


Oh totally my fault lol. And I went with rigid because I was told it wasn't hard. (I didn't do any bends, just spent about $250 in fittings instead) and it looks so nice. Was trying to copy this guy 

For the back of my pc I used soft (advanced LRT) and it was so simple. Although 3/4 was a bit hard to bend. But soft tubing def wouldn't looks as nice as the hard runs


----------



## cdoublejj

Here are pictures of prepping a Dell Optiplex SFF 755 motherboard for low profile graphics cards.



http://imgur.com/2uYrn


----------



## fleetfeather

plenty of good watercooling options in Jonsbo's newest itx case:

http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_35_1.html

I'd probably mount some sort of pump/res combo on the HDD/SSD mounting wall, then a pair of 120 rads on each of the fan locations.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> plenty of good watercooling options in Jonsbo's newest itx case:
> 
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_35_1.html
> 
> I'd probably mount some sort of pump/res combo on the HDD/SSD mounting wall, then a pair of 120 rads on each of the fan locations.


Yeah that is pretty cool. You could also mount a pump/res on one of those fan mounts on the bottom fan.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I'm looking for an AsRock X99E-ITX/ac do you know where I can find one that ships to canada? Or maybe an alternative?

Cheers,


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I'm looking for an AsRock X99E-ITX/ac do you know where I can find one that ships to canada? Or maybe an alternative?
> 
> Cheers,


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157588 Newegg Canada has them.


----------



## Dortheleus

As of my post Newegg and NCIX were out of stock.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> As of my post Newegg and NCIX were out of stock.


Yeah when I looked NCIX showed out of stock but Newegg showed them in stock.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> plenty of good watercooling options in Jonsbo's newest itx case:
> 
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_35_1.html
> 
> I'd probably mount some sort of pump/res combo on the HDD/SSD mounting wall, then a pair of 120 rads on each of the fan locations.










That's so sweet looking! I wonder how a NH-D15/S and a high end card would run in that case.


----------



## 42 degree angle

This is a bit of a long shot but since you here are familiar with small form factor builds and I'm new to the forums, and frankly haven't found anything that useful from my searches while lurking, I'll post my questions here;

I'm looking to build my first ever PC. A gaming PC capable of running 1080p 60fps easily, more towards to the +100hz mark, and 1440p 60fps when I have the funds for a monitor. The thing is, I've always had a crush on ITX builds and I really want to do one just for the sake of it. My question lies here:

Would a Define Nano S be sufficient for my build when using an aftermarket GTX 1070 and air cooling for the whole package? I'm worried about thermal throttling for the GPU, and thermals over all, just because I come from a laptop which could literally boil water with its components. As much as I'd over a ITX build, I won't do it if the thermals would be anything more than tolerable.

My second question is: Is it a wise choice to go for a SFX PSU to give the GPU more breathing room? Is there any downsides on SFX compared to a normal ATX PSU?

And third and the last question for now: What kind of fan setup is advised to have on the Define Nano S? I reckon that one exhaust, two intakes and the CPU cooler fans would suffice, but is that so? Also what kind of fans are advised to be used and should the usage as an intake or as an exhaust matter when choosing fans?

http://de.pcpartpicker.com/user/dAEN/saved/b4bFf7 Here is a PCPP build draft I've made, please do take a look at it and point out anything that would seem like a bad bet. Also be sure to guide me to a thread more suitable for my concerns, if you happen to know one. Thanks beforehand!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *42 degree angle*
> 
> This is a bit of a long shot but since you here are familiar with small form factor builds and I'm new to the forums, and frankly haven't found anything that useful from my searches while lurking, I'll post my questions here;
> 
> I'm looking to build my first ever PC. A gaming PC capable of running 1080p 60fps easily, more towards to the +100hz mark, and 1440p 60fps when I have the funds for a monitor. The thing is, I've always had a crush on ITX builds and I really want to do one just for the sake of it. My question lies here:
> 
> Would a Define Nano S be sufficient for my build when using an aftermarket GTX 1070 and air cooling for the whole package? I'm worried about thermal throttling for the GPU, and thermals over all, just because I come from a laptop which could literally boil water with its components. As much as I'd over a ITX build, I won't do it if the thermals would be anything more than tolerable.
> 
> My second question is: Is it a wise choice to go for a SFX PSU to give the GPU more breathing room? Is there any downsides on SFX compared to a normal ATX PSU?
> 
> And third and the last question for now: What kind of fan setup is advised to have on the Define Nano S? I reckon that one exhaust, two intakes and the CPU cooler fans would suffice, but is that so? Also what kind of fans are advised to be used and should the usage as an intake or as an exhaust matter when choosing fans?
> 
> http://de.pcpartpicker.com/user/dAEN/saved/b4bFf7 Here is a PCPP build draft I've made, please do take a look at it and point out anything that would seem like a bad bet. Also be sure to guide me to a thread more suitable for my concerns, if you happen to know one. Thanks beforehand!


Welcome!

You'll find that lots of people cram high-end cards into small cases. Smaller cases actually offer more surface area for their volume, so airflow isn't always an issue. I don't have experience with the Define Nano S but I'm sure plenty of people here have used it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *42 degree angle*
> 
> This is a bit of a long shot but since you here are familiar with small form factor builds and I'm new to the forums, and frankly haven't found anything that useful from my searches while lurking, I'll post my questions here;
> 
> I'm looking to build my first ever PC. A gaming PC capable of running 1080p 60fps easily, more towards to the +100hz mark, and 1440p 60fps when I have the funds for a monitor. The thing is, I've always had a crush on ITX builds and I really want to do one just for the sake of it. My question lies here:
> 
> Would a Define Nano S be sufficient for my build when using an aftermarket GTX 1070 and air cooling for the whole package? I'm worried about thermal throttling for the GPU, and thermals over all, just because I come from a laptop which could literally boil water with its components. As much as I'd over a ITX build, I won't do it if the thermals would be anything more than tolerable.
> 
> My second question is: Is it a wise choice to go for a SFX PSU to give the GPU more breathing room? Is there any downsides on SFX compared to a normal ATX PSU?
> 
> And third and the last question for now: What kind of fan setup is advised to have on the Define Nano S? I reckon that one exhaust, two intakes and the CPU cooler fans would suffice, but is that so? Also what kind of fans are advised to be used and should the usage as an intake or as an exhaust matter when choosing fans?
> 
> http://de.pcpartpicker.com/user/dAEN/saved/b4bFf7 Here is a PCPP build draft I've made, please do take a look at it and point out anything that would seem like a bad bet. Also be sure to guide me to a thread more suitable for my concerns, if you happen to know one. Thanks beforehand!


The thermals should be plenty acceptable, and the SFX PSU is definitely a good choice to improve your GPU temps. And the SFX-L PSU you've chosen pretty much has no downsides compared to a regular ATX PSU.

I find it odd that you chose a lot of Noctua products for a Windowed ITX case, as I assume it'll be in sight on your desk? Why not go for some a little more visually appealing fans/cooler?


----------



## 42 degree angle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The thermals should be plenty acceptable, and the SFX PSU is definitely a good choice to improve your GPU temps. And the SFX-L PSU you've chosen pretty much has no downsides compared to a regular ATX PSU.
> 
> I find it odd that you chose a lot of Noctua products for a Windowed ITX case, as I assume it'll be in sight on your desk? Why not go for some a little more visually appealing fans/cooler?


Thanks for the input!

As I asked on the quoted message, I really don't know what fans to use and what should I look for in a fan yet. I threw in the Noctua fans as they've got that 'legendary status'. I'm really keen on to switching the case fans for Thermalrights TY-147A's tho.

As for the CPU cooler, I've always had a thing for gigantic air coolers on ITX cases + yet again Noctua's reputation. Be sure to suggest me something better price/performance wise if there's any cooler I'm missing! I'm looking for a great performer.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *42 degree angle*
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> As I asked on the quoted message, I really don't know what fans to use and what should I look for in a fan yet. I threw in the Noctua fans as they've got that 'legendary status'. I'm really keen on to switching the case fans for Thermalrights TY-147A's tho.
> 
> As for the CPU cooler, I've always had a thing for gigantic air coolers on ITX cases + yet again Noctua's reputation. Be sure to suggest me something better price/performance wise if there's any cooler I'm missing! I'm looking for a great performer.


Noctua makes some great stuff, but there are quite a few others that make equally good stuff usually at similar or more reasonable prices. Noctua's "legandary" status is imo, a bit overhyped.

Thermalrights TY-147A's wouldn't work because of how the front fans are offset on the S Nano. Nor would one fit in the back. I wish Thermalright would just give us a square frame version already...

Maybe some EK Vardars or Phanteks MP's? Phanteks MP's would look pretty good in combination with The Thermalright heat sink I'll mention later, as they too have white blades with a black frame.

As far as coolers go, I think the Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT would be a good option, its massive, fits in the nano and is quieter and performs as well as an NH-D15S(Which performs similar to the NH-D14) and looks way better imo. Its a little cheaper too which is always nice.

Here's the updated list: http://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/qMfLkT

Btw, pcpartpicker is absolutely horrible at finding prices in germany, just for example mindfactory has the 120MP and 140MP for €14 and €16 respectively. I'd recommend using geizhals.de


----------



## Predaking

Here is a small one I did recently. Houses an i7 4770/ 16 gigs of ram and a 970gtx. In about a week, I'm going to swap out all the hardware and put it in a new SFF case that will show off the graphics card, have better lighting and better airflow. Just not sure if I can use my old H50 liquid cooler with an LGA 1150 or not since it's not technically supported with the included brackets.



At night: The doom statue has a fan in it that slowly rotates making the light cast a creepy look.



This is my previous SFF. I liked how it looks so now I have it on my display shelf next to my old consoles. Normally I throw away old cases.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> Here is a small one I did recently. Houses an i7 4770/ 16 gigs of ram and a 970gtx. In about a week, I'm going to swap out all the hardware and put it in a new SFF case that will show off the graphics card, have better lighting and better airflow. Just not sure if I can use my old H50 liquid cooler with an LGA 1150 or not since it's not technically supported with the included brackets.


Is this this ASRock case with the fancy monitor at the front and the magnetically detachable sidepanels? What's your experience with it?

Also holy cow, didn't know the ASUS GR8 was available in white and green, did you paint it or are those stock colours?


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

So at the end of last year I tried to start a Silverstone Mini-ITX project. Well I'm happy to tell you all that it's back baby!!









I'm going to water cool a Xeon E5 v3 at 3.5Ghz in a SILVERSTONE Black Aluminum / Steel Fortress Series SST-FT03B-MINI Mini ITX Case.

You all can come and see how i'll be doing this right HERE.

I'm very happy right now


----------



## Asus11

might post up my case, need to stop being lazy and get the camera out


----------



## WiSK

Yes it would be better if the right side would slide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> So at the end of last year I tried to start a Silverstone Mini-ITX project. Well I'm happy to tell you all that it's back baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to water cool a Xeon E5 v3 at 3.5Ghz in a SILVERSTONE Black Aluminum / Steel Fortress Series SST-FT03B-MINI Mini ITX Case.
> 
> You all can come and see how i'll be doing this right HERE.
> 
> I'm very happy right now


I really enjoyed working in the FT03-mini, nice challenge, sure you will too - good luck with your build!


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Is this this ASRock case with the fancy monitor at the front and the magnetically detachable sidepanels? What's your experience with it?
> 
> Also holy cow, didn't know the ASUS GR8 was available in white and green, did you paint it or are those stock colours?


It's the Asus g20, not the GR8. I painted it that way. (it's a serious pain to completely disassemble, I don't recommend it)
And yes it's the M8 with the magnetic panels. I really, really love those panels btw, it has a lock with a key if you don't want them to come off but man they just pop off there so nicely. What I did not like however was the PSU cradle. If you use another SFX PSU that has the I/0 switch in a different position, you can't use the cradle and you kind of have to. I suppose all SFF cases take a lot more time build or swap parts than most cases and this was no exception. It does have a nice cable management for the PCI-e cables and HD cables through the back side which is nicely displayed.
My largest gripe is that you are very limited with the CPU coolers. You have about 84mm's I think it was. I successfully used the Phantek PHC12LS. It's very quiet and seems to be a pretty darn good cooler for stock clocks. The case fans were a lot quieter than I thought they would be, especially after reading reviews, overall, everything was very quiet...what I consider quiet anyway, except my graphics card which has the ACX 1.1 cooler from EVGA...it gets pretty loud under load.

It's a solid, very durable case. No panel flexing..etc that many HTPC cases have. It holds full size graphic cards. I suppose $199 isn't too shabby for it including a mobo and PSU but I didn't use the included PSU, I got a fully modular one and had to modify the cradle case to accommodate the I/0 switch position....which I kind of regret doing now that I'm going to put them in a different case.
Oh and I didn't care for the power button, it's part of the large dial and it's kind of hard to press. You press lightly to actuate the on screen stuff and press harder to power it up or shut it down and it's easy to intend one and do another. The clock doesn't stay on, it shuts off after a few seconds....I never learned how to properly adjust the screen options but I have to assume it's a driver that is on the CD, otherwise it's pretty limited and no way to change the clock? I never checked out the CD.

Gonna keep the case for perhaps some future build but when I saw the Revolt 2 case, I had to have it for some reason...now I do so gonna swap parts this weekend.


----------



## Keth

Few pics from my last build:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## soundx98

Beautiful work!


----------



## fleetfeather

Zen pls be good


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang, please visit my new build cause I need your advice on how to continue before I start cutting and drilling holes in my case.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1576531/build-log-mini-black-stone-fortress#post_25298743


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey gang, please visit my new build cause I need your advice on how to continue before I start cutting and drilling holes in my case.


If you're gonna ask people to visit your build, you should either put a link in the post or have a link to it in your sig. Just sayin'.

For anyone wondering, the log is here.


----------



## Predaking

I call this my graphics card trophy case SFF ITX build, finished it yesterday.

Specs:
i7 4790 with Corsair liquid cooler
GTX 970 super clocked with ACX cooler from EVGA
16 gigs ddr 3
Asrock m8 mobo with Creative Soundcore onboard audio
Corsair 450 SFX PSU
Intel 128 gb SSD
Samsung 500 gb SSD/Mechanical hybrid drive
Xigmatek 120mm fans

Peripherals used:
Steam controller
IoGear wireless media kb with trackball
Steel series wireless headphones with DAC
(soon to arrive) Vive VR
55" samsung smart TV


----------



## aerial

Rare case, Lian Li Q06, take two







After few years got my hands on another one of those, couldn't resist to build something. i5 haswell, asrock z87. Cpu cooler is fortis 3 malik customs.3

more: https://goo.gl/photos/QBhpTGfMPaWF88ps8


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Rare case, Lian Li Q06, take two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After few years got my hands on another one of those, couldn't resist to build something. i5 haswell, asrock z87. Cpu cooler is fortis 3 malik customs.3
> 
> more: https://goo.gl/photos/QBhpTGfMPaWF88ps8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen those Lian Li before, very cool. Love the all black build.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Rare case, Lian Li Q06, take two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After few years got my hands on another one of those, couldn't resist to build something. i5 haswell, asrock z87. Cpu cooler is fortis 3 malik customs.3
> 
> more: https://goo.gl/photos/QBhpTGfMPaWF88ps8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


What an interesting little case! I had thought I'd seen pretty much all of Lian Li's cases before, but never saw this one. I think I know what my next project is going to be built with.

Looks fantastic!


----------



## aerial

Thanks guys. Issue is, this case is long time EOL, and they are pretty difficult to find.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Thanks guys. Issue is, this case is long time EOL, and they are pretty difficult to find.


Of course they are








Well, if I source one, I'd like to make something spiffy for the "LED Gamer" types. Use one of ASUS's ITX boards with the integrated LED's, and one of those new RGB lighting 1080's would make for a pretty cool build. Pair it with some CPU cooler using ThermalTake's Riing fans, it would look kind cool. Definitely be an attention piece on the desk.

Did you custom paint that 980, and remove the green lettering from the side? It came out great, if so.


----------



## aerial

Yes, 980 is painted and green paint from logo was removed with sandpaper.
Here in previous build:


----------



## jtom320

This isn't too small but it is mATX and I did stuff it with hardware. Just completely finished a few days ago.

If I could go back in time and smack myself out of buying 16mm fittings and tubing I would. I'm not sure I've seen another mATX build with 16mm tubing and it made the whole thing quite difficult. It's also the reason I had to use so much metal on the res inlet/front 240 area. It's a 6700k/1080 build though. Absolutely blazing fast. Playing GTA5 in 4k on big screen right now and it's playable and beautiful.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Yes, 980 is painted and green paint from logo was removed with sandpaper.
> Here in previous build:


That came out beautiful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> This isn't too small but it is mATX and I did stuff it with hardware. Just completely finished a few days ago.
> 
> If I could go back in time and smack myself out of buying 16mm fittings and tubing I would. I'm not sure I've seen another mATX build with 16mm tubing and it made the whole thing quite difficult. It's also the reason I had to use so much metal on the res inlet/front 240 area. It's a 6700k/1080 build though. Absolutely blazing fast. Playing GTA5 in 4k on big screen right now and it's playable and beautiful.


Pretty darn packed in there. A second 1080 would look insane in there.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That came out beautiful.
> Pretty darn packed in there. A second 1080 would look insane in there.


That's absolutely the plan. With a 360, 240 and 120 I think I have the cooling to do it as well.

For now though I'm going to hold onto the 700 dollars and pick out a replacement 1440p and be happy for a while. This was by far my most difficult watercooling project. Had to drain twice, had my first leak live while the system was on in the initial iteration. It's beautiful now and I really like it but it was a pretty long road.

Case is a Fractal Arc Mini 2 by the way for those interested.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> That's absolutely the plan. With a 360, 240 and 120 I think I have the cooling to do it as well.
> 
> For now though I'm going to hold onto the 700 dollars and pick out a replacement 1440p and be happy for a while. This was by far my most difficult watercooling project. Had to drain twice, had my first leak live while the system was on in the initial iteration. It's beautiful now and I really like it but it was a pretty long road.
> 
> Case is a Fractal Arc Mini 2 by the way for those interested.


That's plenty of cooling. I had a single 5820K and GTX 980 on a 240x26mm rad. The CPU during games never really went over 60C, and the GPU would hang around 50C. When stress testing both the CPU and GPU, the CPU got up to around 85-90C and the GPU would be around 65C, and this was after over an hour of both at 100% load.

I'll be excited to see when the other GPU is in, and glad the leak didn't harm anything!


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That's plenty of cooling. I had a single 5820K and GTX 980 on a 240x26mm rad. The CPU during games never really went over 60C, and the GPU would hang around 50C. When stress testing both the CPU and GPU, the CPU got up to around 85-90C and the GPU would be around 65C, and this was after over an hour of both at 100% load.
> 
> I'll be excited to see when the other GPU is in, and glad the leak didn't harm anything!


Yeah it was crazy. Wasn't just like finding a little bit of fluid on the floor of the case. Leak sprung under pressure right at the pump outlet and started spraying all over the GPU. This was after leak testing for a few hours too.

Totally my fault. Got way too confident in my own abilities and didin't bother doing a full 24 hour test. Third loop, first leak. Just fair warning to anyone who reads this that finds themselves in a similarly impatient place.

And yeah I'm at like 45 on the GPU stress testing and that's with my high Virginia ambient temps. Looking forward to seeing non-summer temperatures. I know I kind of overdid the rads but I thought it'd be fun more then anything.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Yeah it was crazy. Wasn't just like finding a little bit of fluid on the floor of the case. Leak sprung under pressure right at the pump outlet and started spraying all over the GPU. This was after leak testing for a few hours too.
> 
> Totally my fault. Got way too confident in my own abilities and didin't bother doing a full 24 hour test. Third loop, first leak. Just fair warning to anyone who reads this that finds themselves in a similarly impatient place.
> 
> And yeah I'm at like 45 on the GPU stress testing and that's with my high Virginia ambient temps. Looking forward to seeing non-summer temperatures. I know I kind of overdid the rads but I thought it'd be fun more then anything.


That's insane. I tested my loop for a short period of time. I'll definitely do a better test. I wonder if hard tubing connectors are more likely to spring leaks than regular soft tubing.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That's insane. I tested my loop for a short period of time. I'll definitely do a better test. I wonder if hard tubing connectors are more likely to spring leaks than regular soft tubing.


Don't know specifically but I never had a single issue with soft tubing. There may be something to that. With rigid you are making very specific bends to very specific places and if something is not lined up right it can be easy to put the fitting under pressure.

Goes back to my first observation on the whole thing. If I could go back and not use 16mm tubing I would. Makes tight bends difficult in a small case like this.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Don't know specifically but I never had a single issue with soft tubing. There may be something to that. With rigid you are making very specific bends to very specific places and if something is not lined up right it can be easy to put the fitting under pressure.
> 
> Goes back to my first observation on the whole thing. If I could go back and not use 16mm tubing I would. Makes tight bends difficult in a small case like this.


Even 10mm/16mm tubing (at least EK's ZMT) can be a bit hard to bend.


----------



## Dortheleus

So I just cleaned my loop. Decided to try a parallel loop. Here are the pics I just took:





Stats of this build are in my signature.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> So I just cleaned my loop. Decided to try a parallel loop. Here are the pics I just took:
> 
> Stats of this build are in my signature.


I've only ever seen this done once or twice before. Are you getting ok flow running it that way?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I've only ever seen this done once or twice before. Are you getting ok flow running it that way?


I haven't filled in the loop yet, need to get some distilled water first.


----------



## Dortheleus

Tried to add water...and I changed back to serial.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Tried to add water...and I changed back to serial.


High temps?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> High temps?


Nope, couldn't get the water in the loop.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,
Remember last week when I went and cleaned my loop. Well I noticed that my video was leaking during the parallel and new serial loops. Finally took my video card block apart to find that I lost an "O" ring.








So I won't be going back to fallout this weekend like I was planning.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Remember last week when I went and cleaned my loop. Well I noticed that my video was leaking during the parallel and new serial loops. Finally took my video card block apart to find that I lost an "O" ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I won't be going back to fallout this weekend like I was planning.


Oh the joys of watercooling, sorry to hear that.


----------



## KG101

Gotta cleanup the spare room/makeshift officespace so in the juntlab currently,This build still has some minor cleanin up to be done & though I went over it with a finetoothed comb so to speak every detail I could think of, I'm deciding now lastly if I should add two fans front+back or another rad & also tryin to find out if there will be a 1070/1O6Ogtx SHORT PCB waterblock avail for me ..
Since my 970 died and was non-rma able I have been wanting another mini gtx



















*Note to self mussst take some totally better pics
kNoted.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> Gotta cleanup the spare room/makeshift officespace so in the juntlab currently,This build still has some minor cleanin up to be done & though I went over it with a finetoothed comb so to speak every detail I could think of, I'm deciding now lastly if I should add two fans front+back or another rad & also tryin to find out if there will be a 1070/1O6Ogtx SHORT PCB waterblock avail for me ..
> Since my 970 died and was non-rma able I have been wanting another mini gtx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to self mussst take some totally better pics
> kNoted.


You might want to take a look at this article. http://techfrag.com/2016/07/11/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-reference-pcb-not-suitable-aftermarket-coolers/

And the only 1070 I have seen so far with a short pcb is the Gigabyte 1070-itx, whether anyone will make a block for it who knows. You may have to go RX 480.


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> You might want to take a look at this article. http://techfrag.com/2016/07/11/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-reference-pcb-not-suitable-aftermarket-coolers/
> 
> And the only 1070 I have seen so far with a short pcb is the Gigabyte 1070-itx, whether anyone will make a block for it who knows. You may have to go RX 480.


Mm, k thnx .. I really was intending on the 1070 anyways full length pcb , but I planned to move this system back to my U3 case sometime soon and a full length card wont do there may just get a furyX, Im cool on the 480 hype


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Thick tubing!


Holy smoke that is some thick tubing you've got there. What's the OD of that?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Holy smoke that is some thick tubing you've got there. What's the OD of that?


Looks like ZMT, so probably 5/8" (technically 15.9mm, I think). I've got the same stuff in my Hadron build. It's pretty chunky stuff.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Holy smoke that is some thick tubing you've got there. What's the OD of that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks like ZMT, so probably 5/8" (technically 15.9mm, I think). I've got the same stuff in my Hadron build. It's pretty chunky stuff.


What would be the upside of using tubing that thick ? Higher flowrate and/or less restriction ?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> What would be the upside of using tubing that thick ? Higher flowrate and/or less restriction ?


Well ZMT is 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD. It's extremely malleable because of the thick wall (and partially because it's EDPM instead of PVC) and bends like crazy. It also looks amazing, IMO. I'll get some pictures of my rig when I get home later if you'd like (around 8 or 9 EST, I'd think).


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well ZMT is 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD. It's extremely malleable because of the thick wall (and partially because it's EDPM instead of PVC) and bends like crazy. It also looks amazing, IMO. I'll get some pictures of my rig when I get home later if you'd like (around 8 or 9 EST, I'd think).


Ah, gotcha. Do ya, if you can. Cheers


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Holy smokes kg wayne that is some thick tubing you've got there. What's the OD of that?


heheeee that is soooo what she said

Anyways the tubing is 1/2" iFreilicht though lol - ZMT yeah & I think 3/4 outerwall. ..

It is very nice stuff just dont order any 'warehouse deals' fittings from amazonwarehouse whatever you do , got the monsoons listed as openbox and were used terribly had to order two to replace ones with broken threads out the set - You might get a box of tubing that isn't even a full run but cut into chunks and odd lengths how they 'do things' over there in the warehouse neck of the woods ugh


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

This is my 3rd home built computer and it has MSI 980Ti, i7 6700k, 16GB of DDR4 2800 ram, 2TB SSD, 3TB HDD, and a 2TB SSD. The Motherboard is a Gigabyte z170n Gaming 5 Motherboard with AC wifi!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Gene
> 6700k
> 980ti x 2
> Samsung 950 pro
> Hyperx 2666 16gb
> Hex Gear R40


Update-
6850k
1080x2 & HB Bridge
EVGA Micro 2
Custom sleeved cables
all new Bitspower fittings
Fire Stike Extreme run- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9348885

Still needs to be cleaned up so don't judge too much-


----------



## iOlaf

Finally finished my rig. Still a lot of work to be done (ie. Cable clean up/management, addition of more lighting to name just a couple). This is my first ever attempt at any king of watercooling so forgive if the bends are a bit off in places. I will probably come back in and replace them when I drain and replace the fluid next. For now I just really want to get gaming















Specs:
Intel i7-6700k
Asus Maximus VIII Impact
MSI 6G GTX 980Ti
EK Monoblock and Acetal GPU Block
EK Elite DDC Pump
EK HD Fittings and 12mm PETG Tubing
Mayhems UV Pastel Green Fluid
Aplacool Xflow NexXxos XT45 240mm Radiator
Primochill CTR Phase II Res
Fractal Nano S Case

I am playing on a Samsung 2560x1440 monitor at 60Hz and am planning to nab an ultrawide monitor in the near future (when the come down a bit in price....)

Also can anyone reccomend some decent UV LEDs? Preferably with pwm power...
So pumped to finally have it assembled and working!


----------



## Hydrored

Great job for your first time! Congrats on the new build


----------



## iOlaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Great job for your first time! Congrats on the new build


Thank you fella! Not as clean looking as yours but I am super happy I made the jump to a fully custom loop. Jelly of your monitor too!


----------



## Dimensive

Both builds are very nice looking!


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Update-
> 6850k
> 1080x2 & HB Bridge
> EVGA Micro 2
> Custom sleeved cables
> all new Bitspower fittings
> Fire Stike Extreme run- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9348885
> 
> Still needs to be cleaned up so don't judge too much-






What case is this ?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> What case is this ?


http://www.hex-gear.com/product/r40-white/


----------



## GoldenTree

Thank you


----------



## animal0307

Custom res for a fully water-cooled Sugo SG13. Mounts next to a SFX psu with a custom ATX to SFX/res bracket.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Nice welds! I'd have brazed it, but I'm a bad welder!


----------



## animal0307

My welds aren't that great. My TIG skills are pretty bad. I just had a really good welder to use at work so they look good.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I call this my graphics card trophy case SFF ITX build, finished it yesterday.
> 
> Specs:
> i7 4790 with Corsair liquid cooler
> GTX 970 super clocked with ACX cooler from EVGA
> 16 gigs ddr 3
> Asrock m8 mobo with Creative Soundcore onboard audio
> Corsair 450 SFX PSU
> Intel 128 gb SSD
> Samsung 500 gb SSD/Mechanical hybrid drive
> Xigmatek 120mm fans
> 
> Peripherals used:
> Steam controller
> IoGear wireless media kb with trackball
> Steel series wireless headphones with DAC
> (soon to arrive) Vive VR
> 55" samsung smart TV


What case is that ? Looks georgeous


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> What case is that ? Looks georgeous


It's the case from an iBuyPower Revolt (and Revolt 2).


----------



## fleetfeather

Plenty of watercooling options in Jonsbo's newest creation: the *Mod1-Mini*


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Plenty of watercooling options in Jonsbo's newest creation: the *Mod1-Mini*


Looks like a little S-Frame. I think I'm in love.









Edit: Apparently it's _huge_. Almost *51 liters* kinda huge if the specs on their site are accurate.


----------



## rfarmer

It is a pretty cool looking case, wonder what it will be like price wise.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks like a little S-Frame. I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...
> I wonder if it'll fit an matx...
> 
> I just finished my 901 rebuild, trying to get more rad space and make it so I can actually get to the bits on the mobo.
> (Before I had to take out the res to get to memory and the CPU)
> That worked, but now I can't get the reset button. Plus there's no nice space for my lighting...
> 
> The difficulties of small cases...
> 
> Now I've got 360mm of radiators which means my 5960x at 4.7 only gets to 70 degrees and normal use is super low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want lights now! Anybody have ideas on this?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks like a little S-Frame. I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Apparently it's _huge_. Almost *51 liters* kinda huge if the specs on their site are accurate.


with great volume comes great responsibility (to populate every fan spot with a radiator)


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> with great volume comes great responsibility (to populate every fan spot with a radiator)


Eh. Looks like 7 fan mounts with 5 of them (top 2, front 2, rear 1) being "radiator viable" with standard thin rads and fans. FPS-CASE1 (which has been available for "preorder" here for a while ) will fit 480mm of rad in about half the space (~26.5 liters) for what's likely to be about the same cost.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Eh. Looks like 7 fan mounts with 5 of them (top 2, front 2, rear 1) being "radiator viable" with standard thin rads and fans. FPS-CASE1 (which has been available for "preorder" here for a while ) will fit 480mm of rad in about half the space (~26.5 liters) for what's likely to be about the same cost.


Ah yes, this case is a dud since it doesn't have the best radiator to volume ratio on the market


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ah yes, this case is a dud since it doesn't have the best radiator to volume ratio on the market


I'm not really saying it's a dud. I actually happen to love the aesthetic and might even pick one up (provided I can afford it). I just think it could have been a bit more compact is all. Sorry if I seemed overly critical of it.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I've always wanted a tiny case that had support for a single big radiator, at least a dual 120 or single 180. It seems like we're either stuck with a single 120 or a massive case like the Prodigy.

The raidmax element is close, but it's still a bit big.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've always wanted a tiny case that had support for a single big radiator, at least a dual 120 or single 180. It seems like we're either stuck with a single 120 or a massive case like the Prodigy.
> 
> The raidmax element is close, but it's still a bit big.


Get a Ncase M1, support for 240mm radiator and only 12.6 liters.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi Guyz, my last upgrade.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've always wanted a tiny case that had support for a single big radiator, at least a dual 120 or single 180. It seems like we're either stuck with a single 120 or a massive case like the Prodigy.
> 
> The raidmax element is close, but it's still a bit big.


It requires some (okay, more than some...) modding, but the Hadron is entirely capable of holding that kind of radiator space. Not nearly as small as the M1, but at 16 liters, it's a decent piece of equipment. Biggest problem is you have to waste your money on the PSU that comes with it instead of just getting the case. It'll fit an SFX PSU when I got hard-line and tear the computer apart again. Just have to make a hole in the right spot.



And a closer shot of the rad/tubing:



The only thing that might be a deterrent would be the "mod" I had to do on my 670 to get it to fit. I can't imagine having to do something like this to a 1070


----------



## ccRicers

That's the one thing I don't like NVidia cards for. Still taking up the 2nd slot spot with another DVI. Gotta go full DisplayPort (or at least HDMI 2.0) with these high-end cards!

Another watercooled setup I've seen with the Hadron Air is keep the original 500W PSU, but put a supa thick 120mm rad on the front with push-pull fans (so front side is cut open for ventilation) and add a regular 240mm on top _cooling passively._ No fans on the 240mm. I thought this would be bad but the build owner said that the temps are good, mainly because the front thick rad is getting good enough air circulation and the heat will just go through the top anyways.


----------



## Dortheleus

I really like this. Take this little rep


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Update-
> 6850k
> 1080x2 & HB Bridge
> EVGA Micro 2
> Custom sleeved cables
> all new Bitspower fittings
> Fire Stike Extreme run- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9348885
> 
> Still needs to be cleaned up so don't judge too much-


Nice build!
What are your temps like?
You have about 500w of heat there, curious about fan speeds and such.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Update-
> 6850k
> 1080x2 & HB Bridge
> EVGA Micro 2
> Custom sleeved cables
> all new Bitspower fittings
> Fire Stike Extreme run- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9348885
> 
> Still needs to be cleaned up so don't judge too much-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build!
> What are your temps like?
> You have about 500w of heat there, curious about fan speeds and such.
Click to expand...

47 on GPU's and 57 on CPU @ 4.5, running EK Vardar's at 45%


----------



## absurd99




----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absurd99*


This is the most insanely compact rig I've ever seen yet, and there are a lot of crazy things here...

How is it silent-wise, with that... 1U PSU? TFX?

Also, when will you upgrade it for a compact GTX 1070? ?


----------



## absurd99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> This is the most insanely compact rig I've ever seen yet, and there are a lot of crazy things here...
> 
> How is it silent-wise, with that... 1U PSU? TFX?
> 
> Also, when will you upgrade it for a compact GTX 1070? ?


you can hear the front fans when under heavy loads, but the PSU is actually very silent.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absurd99*


This is the most insanely compact rig I've ever seen yet, and there are a lot of crazy things here...

How is it silent-wise, with that... 1U PSU? TFX?

Also, when will you upgrade it for a compact GTX 1070? ?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absurd99*
> 
> (SNIP)


Nice! The lasercut wood looks pretty awesome. Any problems with CPU temps? I guess the PSU is an SSP-300SUG?


----------



## gree

If I have an OS cd but my mitx only has space for a slim drive, can I use an external drive?
Or u can't install an OS with an external drive?

It's $70 for the silverstone drive, and I'm not going to use for anything else beside Installing the OS


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> If I have an OS cd but my mitx only has space for a slim drive, can I use an external drive?
> Or u can't install an OS with an external drive?
> 
> It's $70 for the silverstone drive, and I'm not going to use for anything else beside Installing the OS


Use a usb drive, if you have a usb3 it installs really fast. You can use this to load the usb https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> If I have an OS cd but my mitx only has space for a slim drive, can I use an external drive?
> Or u can't install an OS with an external drive?
> 
> It's $70 for the silverstone drive, and I'm not going to use for anything else beside Installing the OS


You can use an external drive, or you can create a Bootable USB drive with the operating system disk image on it


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Use a usb drive, if you have a usb3 it installs really fast. You can use this to load the usb https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool


It's a store copy, idk if I can rip it to a sub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You can use an external drive, or you can create a Bootable USB drive with the operating system disk image on it


External drive is the easiest for me. Thx


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> It's a store copy, idk if I can rip it to a sub
> External drive is the easiest for me. Thx


You don't have to rip anything you just select the version of windows you require, and let the tool create the bootable USB drive. Any 8GB or more USB flash drive will work just fine.

Its easy as pie and a lot more convinient than having to mess with optical drives/disks.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> You don't have to rip anything you just select the version of windows you require, and let the tool create the bootable USB drive. Any 8GB or more USB flash drive will work just fine.
> 
> Its easy as pie and a lot more convinient than having to mess with optical drives/disks.


Yeah I haven't had an optical drive for over 3 years, usb is much easier.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> You don't have to rip anything you just select the version of windows you require, and let the tool create the bootable USB drive. Any 8GB or more USB flash drive will work just fine.
> 
> Its easy as pie and a lot more convinient than having to mess with optical drives/disks.


Trying the usb route then, just wasn't sure it would play nicely with m.2. All I need is my ram now


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Trying the usb route then, just wasn't sure it would play nicely with m.2. All I need is my ram now


Long as your motherboard shows the m.2 as a bootable drive, I didn't have any problem installing to mine. Incredibly fast btw.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I built a PC in a Node 202, so no room for an optical drive (and the one in the old machine wasn't used much anyways).
I installed off a USB stick to a 950 Pro , and it worked just fine. Didn't seem any different than installing off a disc.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Trying the usb route then, just wasn't sure it would play nicely with m.2. All I need is my ram now


Depending on your mobo, you may need to fiddle with ACHI Storage settings and USB 2.0 Legacy settings in your mobo. I had to fiddle with both of these on my VII Impact when installing Windows on my XP941 drive.

(The XP941 and VII Impact combo were the frontier of m.2 storage though, so things may be more refined these days)


----------



## gree

Edit everytime i try to do something and it makes me restart i lose connect to the monitor. I havent even got windows running yet, did the instal from the usb to disk 0. Restarted, couldnt get the signal back. I have yo unplug everything and jump the mobo to get a chance for it to recognize the monitor.

I think I got it working. First time I've had problems with an Asus mobo


----------



## amnioticentity

i5 6400 148mhz [email protected] running hot at 62c on air w stock intel cooler. Will invest in water once i have more time and money.
2x sk hynix 500gb canvas ssd in raid 0
1x 5tb toshiba hdd
2x team dark 8gb 3000mhz ddr4 ram
1x asrock z170m extreme4 L1.35 bios mobo
1x rx 480 video card, not oc'd yet
1x rosewill 550watt gold semi modular psu
Fractal design core 1100 matx case w zero cable management. Need to replace front 120mm fan. Rear is 92mm. Side is now covered by case labs fan cover. No dust or dog hair after 2 days, i think i got the pressure right.


----------



## kjrayo18

Lian-li q10


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Lian-li q10


Looks good, nice build.


----------



## gree

No gpu, otherwise build is done.





Would decals look tacky? Thinking some ROG decals


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Would decals look tacky?


Well, that depends on the kind of decals...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Thinking some ROG decals


Jup! Those would look tacky as hell.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Well, that depends on the kind of decals...


no it doesn't


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> No gpu, otherwise build is done.
> 
> Would decals look tacky? Thinking some ROG decals


Decals are tacky by nature. If you're into them, though, put them on your rig. No point worrying about whether or not people on the internet care about how they look.


----------



## BirdofPrey

OH GOD, the window vent thing on that case looks even worse WITH components behind it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Decals are tacky by nature. If you're into them, though, put them on your rig. No point worrying about whether or not people on the internet care about how they look.


That's my view as well, though, to be fair, I always thought that was an ugly case anyways.


----------



## gree

I was thinking simple rog line and adding ths same texture thats on my ram

You can replace the window and other mods i just dont have the money or time


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

Does anyone know where I could find an "Internal" power cord to install a power supply in a case?

Cheers,


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find an "Internal" power cord to install a power supply in a case?
> 
> Cheers,


Just get a chassis mount IEC power socket, your cable of choice, cut the cable to length and solder it to the socket(don't forget the heat shrink).

You could probably find a pre-made one, but the chance it'll be the right length is slim.


----------



## Dortheleus

Thanks


----------



## Dimensive

Case: Fractal Design Node 202
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel i5-4670K
Cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17
RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ares Series DDR3 2400MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0 (Black Edition)
PSU: Corsair SF450
SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS
HDD: 2TB Seagate Momentus
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking simple rog line and adding ths same texture thats on my ram
> 
> You can replace the window and other mods i just dont have the money or time


Imitating the ROG texturing would definitely look neat.

Also that grill is something I could get behind as well.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Node 202
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel i5-4670K
> Cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17
> RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ares Series DDR3 2400MHz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0 (Black Edition)
> PSU: Corsair SF450
> SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS
> HDD: 2TB Seagate Momentus
> OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build. I have thought about getting the Prolimatech Samuel 17 in the past, how is the cooling with it?


----------



## BirdofPrey

I need to sleeve my cables (though the main objective is actually cutting the cables to the length I actually require) and actually take a pic of my Node 202 rig.

Everyone told me the Samuel wouldn't fit with a fan, and now I keep seeing Node 202 builds with them. grr


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice build. I have thought about getting the Prolimatech Samuel 17 in the past, how is the cooling with it?


I haven't overclocked, but with AIDA64 it hits 72c. Typically around 60c when gaming.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> I need to sleeve my cables (though the main objective is actually cutting the cables to the length I actually require) and actually take a pic of my Node 202 rig.
> 
> Everyone told me the Samuel wouldn't fit with a fan, and now I keep seeing Node 202 builds with them. grr


It's a tight fit, just need a 12mm thick fan. Scythe allowed me to order 3 of the fans from the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B cooler. Couldn't find any other 12mm thick PWM fans.


----------



## octiny

Here's my newest ITX build.

NCASE M1
Maximus Impact VIII
6700K 4.75ghz/4.65ghz @ 1.376 w/H75 AIO
32GB DDR4 G. Skill Ripjaws 3780mhz 16-17-17-36
Radeon Duo Pro 1060/520 @ -60mv
SX700-LPT SFX-L








At 4K resolution. Highest PEAK wattage "from the wall" is 650-720W during Crysis 3 which leaves more than enough room, and 575-650 in online 64P BF4.

Max GPU temps 61c/58c in Crysis 3, max stress testing temps on CPU 71C.

Happy with out everything turned out!









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9978632


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Here's my newest ITX build.
> 
> NCASE M1
> Maximus Impact VIII
> 6700K 4.75ghz/4.65ghz @ 1.376 w/H75 AIO
> 32GB DDR4 G. Skill Ripjaws 3780mhz 16-17-17-36
> Radeon Duo Pro 1060/520 @ -60mv
> SX700-LPT SFX-L
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4K resolution. Highest PEAK wattage "from the wall" is 650-720W during Crysis 3 which leaves more than enough room, and 575-650 in online 64P BF4.
> 
> Max GPU temps 61c/58c in Crysis 3, max stress testing temps on CPU 71C.
> 
> Happy with out everything turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9978632


Very nice. Love my ncase, they are awesome.


----------



## rfarmer

This is kind of cool if you are a Razer fan http://store.antec.com/cube_razer



Big though 41 liters.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> This is kind of cool if you are a Razer fan http://store.antec.com/cube_razer
> 
> Big though 41 liters.


They should've made it M-ATX, wouldn't have changed much in the dimensions. and an M-ATX case at 40-45L, while still big, is a whole lot more acceptable.


----------



## imersa

octiny@octiny Nice work that


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Does my AM1 gaming rig in my sig qualify?









It does have a Evga 750Ti now, as im putting a Gtx 1060 in my C2Q rig.

Here's the build log with pics.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608652/build-log-first-htpc


----------



## animal0307

Here are some potato shots of my fairly stout full water cooled Sugo GSG13. I've OC'd the pants off the GPU and I fold 24/7 with this set up.

Hardware:

2500k

Asus PZ77-I-WD Deluxe

PNY GTX 670

Corsair SF450

Cooling:

XSPC RX 120mm rad.

Noctua 3k Industrial

Swiftech Apogee Drive II

XSPC GTX 670 Full block

Custom PSU mounted res













Spoiler: More of the res


----------



## StormXLR

thats cray you manged to fit in full loop in there ! well done sir !


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> Does my AM1 gaming rig in my sig qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a Evga 750Ti now, as im putting a Gtx 1060 in my C2Q rig.
> 
> Here's the build log with pics.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608652/build-log-first-htpc


i miss my am1 rig.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> thats cray you manged to fit in full loop in there ! well done sir !


Thank you.


----------



## MEC-777

Forgot to post an update of a project I was working on last year. Stalker V2.0 is complete and currently being used as our HTPC.









Chassis is a heavily modified old mATX HP desktop PC from 2006. Full specs in sig.


----------



## rfarmer

Nice job cutting down that case, looks really good.


----------



## MEC-777

Thanks.


----------



## Fleacircus

http://imgur.com/L0i1B


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleacircus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L0i1B


Beautiful!


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleacircus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L0i1B


This is great! What case is it?


----------



## Fleacircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> This is great! What case is it?


Lian Li PC-V359. Unfortunately it has recently been discontinued. Great case though.


----------



## octiny

So I moved my Ncase M1 build into a 250D since I wanted a little bit more freedom!

Happy with the results.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleacircus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L0i1B


Nice. Looks like a custom case? Do you have a build log or more pics?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice. Looks like a custom case? Do you have a build log or more pics?


Read:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleacircus*
> 
> Lian Li PC-V359. Unfortunately it has recently been discontinued. Great case though.


----------



## eupeeupe

mine is far from being "beastly" (as the the title suggests), but at least i got the "itx" part right.

here is my mini itx build:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
HSF: ID Cooling IS50 w/ Thermaltake Riing 120 RGB
MB: MSI H97i AC
RAM: 8GB Gskill Ripjaws X
GPU: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2g w/ custom backplate
HDD: 1tb WD Caviar Blue
PSU: Seasonic s12ii 620w (yep, non modular on an itx case)
CASE: Cougar QBX
FAN: ID Cooling PL12025 white
DISPLAY: Asus VX239h
KB: E Element Z77
MOUSE: Logitech G402
SPKR: Logitech Z150
MPAD: Tecware Haste

i removed the side HDD bracket and found mounting holes for the HDD for that window effect.

this case should have an owners club or something. the case is great, very simple and classy and easy to work with. layout wise, it's like a poor man's Ncase M1.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, a question for y'all. I currently have a silverstone SG13 and it's a great case but I wanted something with a bit more quality and ease of building in. I was looking at the Ncase M1 but its lack of availability deters me. Are there any other high quality cases that aren't as exclusive as the M1 (i.e. readily available) and small enough to put in a backpack or small duffel bag? Thanks









On a side note, I would like the case to be fully air cooled and I live in the US if that helps.


----------



## eupeeupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, a question for y'all. I currently have a silverstone SG13 and it's a great case but I wanted something with a bit more quality and ease of building in. I was looking at the Ncase M1 but its lack of availability deters me. Are there any other high quality cases that aren't as exclusive as the M1 (i.e. readily available) and small enough to put in a backpack or small duffel bag? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I would like the case to be fully air cooled and I live in the US if that helps.


you can take a look at the cougar qbx. although it's limited to a 140mm psu, it has the same layout as the ncase m1 and building in it is pretty easy.
check my post just above yours.

hope it helps.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, a question for y'all. I currently have a silverstone SG13 and it's a great case but I wanted something with a bit more quality and ease of building in. I was looking at the Ncase M1 but its lack of availability deters me. Are there any other high quality cases that aren't as exclusive as the M1 (i.e. readily available) and small enough to put in a backpack or small duffel bag? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I would like the case to be fully air cooled and I live in the US if that helps.


RVZ02 (fanless) or Node 202 (2 fans) is probably your best bet if you're looking for a solid air only portable. I've had two ncases before and I personally wouldn't feel comfortable putting it into a backpack with other stuff considering the price (scratches pretty easily).


----------



## Fleacircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice. Looks like a custom case? Do you have a build log or more pics?


The case is a Lian Li PC-V359. The link is an album full of pics but I can take pictures of anything else you're interested in.


----------



## Asus11

seems a cool club! I will post a picture soon


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleacircus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L0i1B


Amazing build, looks beautiful!

What kind of breed is that dog, if I might ask?


----------



## Asus11

few pictures today


----------



## willieboy90

Guys I've postponing my build for the Ncase for way too long now because I cannot decide on the CPU cooler I should purchase that will work with my mobo and GPU combination.

Motherboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
GPU: EVGA 1070 Hybrid

Important note: I need the space on the side panel to fit the radiator of the GPU. This means unfortunately, that I can't use for example the Noctua NH-C14 or any other big top flow CPU coolers.

I have some questions about the Noctua NH-L12.

1. Is the NH-L12 a better CPU cooler (especially in the Ncase because of the openings in the side panel), than the NH-U9B SE2 or the NH-U9S or all other smaller form factor CPU coolers from Noctua?
2. If I'd mount the NH-L12 with the heat pipes pointing upwards, can I still install a GPU with backplate? (check this build log for example)
3. According to Noctua positioning this CPU cooler with the heat pipes upwards is wrong, does this really matter?

Any help/info is welcome


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> Guys I've postponing my build for the Ncase for way too long now because I cannot decide on the CPU cooler I should purchase that will work with my mobo and GPU combination.
> 
> I have some questions about the Noctua NH-L12.
> 
> 1. Is the NH-L12 a better CPU cooler (especially in the Ncase because of the openings in the side panel), than the NH-U9B SE2 or the NH-U9S or all other smaller form factor CPU coolers from Noctua?
> 2. If I'd mount the NH-L12 with the heat pipes pointing upwards, can I still install a GPU with backplate? (check this build log for example)
> 3. According to Noctua positioning this CPU cooler with the heat pipes upwards is wrong, does this really matter?
> 
> Any help/info is welcome


Ok you didn't list your motherboard, is it the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming like the one in the build log? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10 According to the Ncase user contributed spreadsheet the only way that cooler will fit on that motherboard is the way you stated, that Noctua does not recommend. I am on the Ncase thread over at [H]ard forum and the most recommended air cooler for the ncase is the Noctua NH-C14, if you can still find one. The Noctua NH-C14S won't work on that motherboard at all. Either one of the 92mm tower coolers work just fine, make sure and have push/pull. Unless you are planning a mad overclock.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Ok you didn't list your motherboard, is it the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming like the one in the build log? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10 According to the Ncase user contributed spreadsheet the only way that cooler will fit on that motherboard is the way you stated, that Noctua does not recommend. I am on the Ncase thread over at [H]ard forum and the most recommended air cooler for the ncase is the Noctua NH-C14, if you can still find one. The Noctua NH-C14S won't work on that motherboard at all. Either one of the 92mm tower coolers work just fine, make sure and have push/pull. Unless you are planning a mad overclock.


Sorry, completely forgot, you're right its about the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming! I've edited the post









The best, biggest and baddest coolers I can't use, because I need the space on the side panel to fit a radiator of the EVGA hybrid GPU. Also completely forgot to add that to my post....

Thanks for your reply! I'm trying really hard to find out if the NH-L12 will fit, because I've read some reviews and that cooler performed better than the smaller U9 variants. However, I'm unsure if the performance of the NH-L12 will decrease a lot with the mounting that I have to do (vertically with top to bottom, Heat pipes curves facing upwards). If I'd find out that the NH-L12 won't work, I guess I'll have to settle with 'just' one of the U9's.

The reason I'm really want to know if the NH-L12 will work is because I'd like my build to run as silently (and cool) as possible.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> Sorry, completely forgot, you're right its about the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming! I've edited the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best, biggest and baddest coolers I can't use, because I need the space on the side panel to fit a radiator of the EVGA hybrid GPU. Also completely forgot to add that to my post....
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I'm trying really hard to find out if the NH-L12 will fit, because I've read some reviews and that cooler performed better than the smaller U9 variants. However, I'm unsure if the performance of the NH-L12 will decrease a lot with the mounting that I have to do (vertically with top to bottom, Heat pipes curves facing upwards). If I'd find out that the NH-L12 won't work, I guess I'll have to settle with 'just' one of the U9's.
> 
> The reason I'm really want to know if the NH-L12 will work is because I'd like my build to run as silently (and cool) as possible.


Plenty of Ncases with NH-L12's, so I doubt there'll be an issue. And heat pipe orientation doesn't really matter as much with modern heat pipes as they're sinterend.

I would get a Cryorig C1 instead though, its lower(even when fitted with a 25mm fan) and performs slightly better. And quieter when fitted with a fan like the Thermalright TY-147.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Plenty of Ncases with NH-L12's, so I doubt there'll be an issue. And heat pipe orientation doesn't really matter as much with modern heat pipes as they're sinterend.
> 
> I would get a Cryorig C1 instead though, its lower(even when fitted with a 25mm fan) and performs slightly better. And quieter when fitted with a fan like the Thermalright TY-147.


Thing Is I can't find any Ncases with this CPU cooler and motherboard... Some motherboards have a slightly different positioned CPU mount on the motherboard and in the Ncase just a few mm can mean you can install something or not









Cryorig C1 performing better than a NH-L12 is new to me, gonna check some reviews right away!

Edit: just looking at the C1, you think there is still room to fit the radiator on the side panel?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> Thing Is I can't find any Ncases with this CPU cooler and motherboard... Some motherboards have a slightly different positioned CPU mount on the motherboard and in the Ncase just a few mm can mean you can install something or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryorig C1 performing better than a NH-L12 is new to me, gonna check some reviews right away!
> 
> Edit: just looking at the C1, you think there is still room to fit the radiator on the side panel?


According to the M1 cooler spreadsheet, the C1 works with your motherboard, but only without the rear panel case fan, not sure if you were panning to use one?

Edit: The C1 is about as shallow as they come, but I'm not sure if the width is an issue. Can't say for certain if it'll interfere with your rad.

Edit2:

The cooler will mount like this:



http://imgur.com/vTsF6


Seeing how its way off to the left, I don't think it'll interfere with the radiator.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> According to the M1 cooler spreadsheet, the C1 works with your motherboard, but only without the rear panel case fan, not sure if you were panning to use one?
> 
> Edit: The C1 is about as shallow as they come, but I'm not sure if the width is an issue. Can't say for certain if it'll interfere with your rad.
> 
> Edit2:
> 
> The cooler will mount like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vTsF6
> 
> 
> Seeing how its way off to the left, I don't think it'll interfere with the radiator.


YES!







repped









All I need now is to verify my motherboard has the same CPU placement as that ASROCK Z170 one. Are you also that awesome to know if that is the case?? If this cooler will fit I'm so thankful that you told me about this one, have spend so much time only looking at be quiet and noctua...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is to verify my motherboard has the same CPU placement as that ASROCK Z170 one. Are you also that awesome to know if that is the case?? If this cooler will fit I'm so thankful that you told me about this one, have spend so much time only looking at be quiet and noctua...


The cpu placement looks quite similar, but it was already mentioned in the spreadsheet that it fits that way on your ASUS Z170I Pro gaming ITX board.
Quote:


> If heatpipes face toward case front, heatsink touches the rear panel and fan cannot be mounted.


Although I'm not entirely certain if they're talking about the case fan or the heatsink's fan in this instance... If no one can clarify this, and you still want to try it. I'd get it from a place with a good quick return policy(like amazon).


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is to verify my motherboard has the same CPU placement as that ASROCK Z170 one. Are you also that awesome to know if that is the case?? If this cooler will fit I'm so thankful that you told me about this one, have spend so much time only looking at be quiet and noctua...




As you can see CPU placement is almost identical.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The cpu placement looks quite similar, but it was already mentioned in the spreadsheet that it fits that way on your ASUS Z170I Pro gaming ITX board.
> Although I'm not entirely certain if they're talking about the case fan or the heatsink's fan in this instance... If no one can clarify this, and you still want to try it. I'd get it from a place with a good quick return policy(like amazon).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see CPU placement is almost identical.


Too bad, it seems the cryorig c1 will only fit as shown on the image, but the 140 mm fans wont fit. The search continues or Im gonna look if the performance decreases a lot with a 120mm fan.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> Too bad, it seems the cryorig c1 will only fit as shown on the image, but the 140 mm fans wont fit. The search continues or Im gonna look if the performance decreases a lot with a 120mm fan.


If a full width 120mm fan will fit then you won't see much if any performance difference over the 140mm slim included.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> If a full width 120mm fan will fit then you won't see much if any performance difference over the 140mm slim included.


Would it be better to fit a 140 mm fan on the side panel that blows air to the cpu cooler, instead of directly mounting a 120mm fan on the CPU cooler itself? Just wondering since its possible to fit a 140mm and a 120 mm fan (space for the radiator of hybrid GPU) on the side panel of an ncase m1.

Thing is if I'll go with a 120mm fan it's performance/noise ratio is lower than the best 140mm fan I could get for example.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I'm not sure I get what you mean, you will need a fan on the CPU cooler!


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I'm not sure I get what you mean, you will need a fan on the CPU cooler!


Instead of directly mounting the fan on the CPU cooler like this:



Use the side panel of the Ncase M1 to fit a 140mm fan (cool the CPU heatsink) and a 120mm fan (behind this fan I'll mount the radiator for the hybrid GPU) like:


----------



## KaffieneKing

I can't say for sure but the fan mounted on to the CPU cooler would be more efficient


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> Instead of directly mounting the fan on the CPU cooler,
> 
> Use the side panel of the Ncase M1 to fit a 140mm fan (cool the CPU heatsink) and a 120mm fan (behind this fan I'll mount the radiator for the hybrid GPU) like:


That would leave too much of a gap, the C1 without a fan is only 61mm high, and the Ncase has 130mm of clearance. so that leaves a massive 44mm gap. with a 25mm fan on the side panel. Almost none of the air that fan will be pushing will go trough the cooler.

Why not just mount a 120mm fan on the cooler and a 120/140mm fan on the side panel? There's plenty of space for that.

Edit: Also, why not just get a 120mm CLC, you already have a CLC on your GPU so you'll have to deal with the noise anyway.


----------



## Gilles3000

Double post...


----------



## Fleacircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Amazing build, looks beautiful!
> 
> What kind of breed is that dog, if I might ask?


He's a pomeranian+??? mix. I call him a poweranian.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That would leave too much of a gap, the C1 without a fan is only 61mm high, and the Ncase has 130mm of clearance. so that leaves a massive 44mm gap. with a 25mm fan on the side panel. Almost none of the air that fan will be pushing will go trough the cooler.
> 
> Why not just mount a 120mm fan on the cooler and a 120/140mm fan on the side panel? There's plenty of space for that.
> 
> Edit: Also, why not just get a 120mm CLC, you already have a CLC on your GPU so you'll have to deal with the noise anyway.


I wanted to avoid CLC because of noise, air coolers in general tend to be more silent.

I'll take a look into using a 120mm fan on the CPU and a 140mm side panel!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> few pictures today
> 
> Dang that's beautiful! The tubing looks so thin compared to the thick tubes of the D-Frame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleacircus*
> 
> He's a pomeranian+??? mix. I call him a poweranian.


Haha that's probably a fitting name


----------



## ricercar

Love the D Frame, and how it appears with your short direct tubing. Quite the looker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> few pictures today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## Fleacircus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Love the D Frame, and how it appears with your short direct tubing. Quite the looker.


Unrelated... but I'm stealing your signature.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Haha that's probably a fitting name


thanks dude!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Love the D Frame, and how it appears with your short direct tubing. Quite the looker.


thanks! its been pleasure building in it, finally got it how I would want it, only thing that may be upgraded is GPU ... MAYBE hehe will see what the 1080 ti is all about

was going to go full motherboard waterblock but it looks kind of boring I like the swiftech cpu block it gives it a little more character and glows red









the tubing is so nice to work with .. soo much better than 10/16 . also now in love with monsoon fittings.. how did I ever stay with EK fittings..


----------



## willieboy90

*EDIT: TLDR, noctua NH-C14s is to tall to fit with with the top fan (only slim fans will fit). Because of this, I can't use this cooler no matter if it would fit without the fan.*

I'm thinking about choosing a GTX 1080 instead of a 1070 hybrid, because of dat 4k gaming. However, this means that I don't need the room on the side panel of the Ncase M1 to fit the radiator of the GPU.

I'm now looking into the Noctua NH-C14s and in combination with an after market open air cooler GPU, let's say a Gigabyte 1080 Gaming G1 (will add two fans at the bottom of the case for extra air flow). I'm aware that I'll get worse temps than If I'd choose a hybrid, but I just simply can't afford a 1080 hybrid card









According to the Spreadsheet from hardforum the NH-C14s doesn't fit in the case with an Asus H97I-PLUS motherboard, which gives me some concerns. I've got an Asus Z170i Pro Gaming that looks quite similar to the H97I-PLUS.

I've done some awesome work in pages on my mac and with the dimensions from the NH-C14s and the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming, it should fit with the heatpipes (where the bends go into the heatsink) towards the back of the case. See my awesome pages skills.

Because of that comment in the spreadsheet I'm worried the heatsink wont fit, but the image (see below) looks like it should fit easily. If there is anyone that knows more if the NH-C14s is the same as the NH-C14 dimensions wise, or if the NH-C14s should just fit on my motherboard. Let me know!

The dimensions of the motherboard is 170x170mm and the CPU cooler is 163x140mm.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90*
> 
> *EDIT: TLDR, noctua NH-C14s is to tall to fit with with the top fan (only slim fans will fit). Because of this, I can't use this cooler no matter if it would fit without the fan.*
> 
> I'm thinking about choosing a GTX 1080 instead of a 1070 hybrid, because of dat 4k gaming. However, this means that I don't need the room on the side panel of the Ncase M1 to fit the radiator of the GPU.
> 
> I'm now looking into the Noctua NH-C14s and in combination with an after market open air cooler GPU, let's say a Gigabyte 1080 Gaming G1 (will add two fans at the bottom of the case for extra air flow). I'm aware that I'll get worse temps than If I'd choose a hybrid, but I just simply can't afford a 1080 hybrid card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Spreadsheet from hardforum the NH-C14s doesn't fit in the case with an Asus H97I-PLUS motherboard, which gives me some concerns. I've got an Asus Z170i Pro Gaming that looks quite similar to the H97I-PLUS.
> 
> I've done some awesome work in pages on my mac and with the dimensions from the NH-C14s and the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming, it should fit with the heatpipes (where the bends go into the heatsink) towards the back of the case. See my awesome pages skills.
> 
> Because of that comment in the spreadsheet I'm worried the heatsink wont fit, but the image (see below) looks like it should fit easily. If there is anyone that knows more if the NH-C14s is the same as the NH-C14 dimensions wise, or if the NH-C14s should just fit on my motherboard. Let me know!
> 
> The dimensions of the motherboard is 170x170mm and the CPU cooler is 163x140mm.


The spreadsheet that was linked earlier is a handy thing, you should use it, could've saved you some time.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10

So no the C14S doesn not fit at all, but the C14 does.


----------



## aerial

Upgraded my Lian Li Q06 bench with better hardware.

6700k @ 4.5 (cooler fortis 3 malik edition)
Asus impact 8
gtx1080 FE @ 2100 core + raijintek morpheus + 2x BQ pure wings pwm

GPU load temps are 65 C @ 750RPM under max load. Fans are controlled through speedfan, connected to mobo, curve based on gpu temp. Thats how i bypass gpu bios fan curve limits without flashing card with different bios.
Note that fact it is benchtable greatly improves performance of such cooler, because heat doesn't build up around it.
This way we get 100% inaudiable pc under load in gaming, because of the 700rpm fans on gpu, cpu runs at ~600rpm, psu is fanless, and there is only ssd as storage. All that has volume around 15l (10l base plus whatever the coolers are). No pumps, fans top speed is 700 rpm in worst case, usually they run slower.
Easily my best build in terms of performance/noise ratio.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Upgraded my Lian Li Q06 bench with better hardware.
> 
> 6700k @ 4.5 (cooler fortis 3 malik edition)
> Asus impact 8
> gtx1080 FE @ 2100 core + raijintek morpheus + 2x BQ pure wings pwm
> 
> GPU load temps are 65 C @ 750RPM under max load. Fans are controlled through speedfan, connected to mobo, curve based on gpu temp. Thats how i bypass gpu bios fan curve limits without flashing card with different bios.
> Note that fact it is benchtable greatly improves performance of such cooler, because heat doesn't build up around it.
> This way we get 100% inaudiable pc under load in gaming, because of the 700rpm fans on gpu, cpu runs at ~600rpm, psu is fanless, and there is only ssd as storage. All that has volume around 15l (10l base plus whatever the coolers are). No pumps, fans top speed is 700 rpm in worst case, usually they run slower.
> Easily my best build in terms of performance/noise ratio.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks incredible, but your builds always do. Glad you are happy with the performance.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Upgraded my Lian Li Q06 bench with better hardware.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k @ 4.5 (cooler fortis 3 malik edition)
> Asus impact 8
> gtx1080 FE @ 2100 core + raijintek morpheus + 2x BQ pure wings pwm
> 
> GPU load temps are 65 C @ 750RPM under max load. Fans are controlled through speedfan, connected to mobo, curve based on gpu temp. Thats how i bypass gpu bios fan curve limits without flashing card with different bios.
> Note that fact it is benchtable greatly improves performance of such cooler, because heat doesn't build up around it.
> This way we get 100% inaudiable pc under load in gaming, because of the 700rpm fans on gpu, cpu runs at ~600rpm, psu is fanless, and there is only ssd as storage. All that has volume around 15l (10l base plus whatever the coolers are). No pumps, fans top speed is 700 rpm in worst case, usually they run slower.
> Easily my best build in terms of performance/noise ratio.


Okay. You make me want to ditch my watercooling idea in my Lian Li PC-q37 now and get a raijintek morpheus... 65c isnt too bad either..


----------



## aerial

Just remember to not expect these results if cooler is inside of the case.


----------



## Deeptek

Just transplanted out of an Ncase so I could have a bit more breathing room. I love this little case and the build quality and thickness of the panels gives this chassis a really superior feel. As an owner of CaseLabs in the past I can say that this feels super solid and a contender for quality in that echelon on premium enclosures.

Lian Li PC-Q37
Z170 Evga Stinger
i7-6700K @ a modest 4.5GHz
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz
Nvidia GTX1080 Founder Edition
Corsair SF600 PSU
Samsung Evo 850 512 SSD + WD Black 3TB for storage
NB eLoop 1800 RPM Fans running at 60%

I am going to switch it over to water after the holidays but I still really like how it looks with a few stock elements!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just transplanted out of an Ncase so I could have a bit more breathing room. I love this little case and the build quality and thickness of the panels gives this chassis a really superior feel. As an owner of CaseLabs in the past I can say that this feels super solid and a contender for quality in that echelon on premium enclosures.
> 
> Lian Li PC-Q37
> Z170 Evga Stinger
> i7-6700K @ a modest 4.5GHz
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz
> Nvidia GTX1080 Founder Edition
> Corsair SF600 PSU
> Samsung Evo 850 512 SSD + WD Black 3TB for storage
> NB eLoop 1800 RPM Fans running at 60%
> 
> I am going to switch it over to water after the holidays but I still really like how it looks with a few stock elements!


Looks really good. I own a ncase and I love it, but I know the feeling of wanting some extra room. I looked at the PC-Q37 before, I like the layout and tempered glass.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks really good. I own a ncase and I love it, but I know the feeling of wanting some extra room. I looked at the PC-Q37 before, I like the layout and tempered glass.


The looks are great, but it's such a shame that the dual chamber costs 5-6 liters of size to house a 1 liter PSU. If you still have two 3.5" drives then I guess it would make sense.

Also putting glass at the front means that is wasted space where there would traditionally be space for 2 fans. I guess it's a nice place to display a pump-reservoir however.

If I would buy it, I would try to put a slim 240 rad in the back chamber, in place of the drive rack.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Okay. You make me want to ditch my watercooling idea in my Lian Li PC-q37 now and get a raijintek morpheus... 65c isnt too bad either..


Taking up four PCIe slots is, though.


----------



## rfarmer

I know there was someone asking in here before about a more powerful low profile card than a GTX 750, well good news GTX 1050TI.

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_reveals_a_low-profile_gtx_1050ti_gpu/1


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I wish it came in a single slot version.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> I know there was someone asking in here before about a more powerful low profile card than a GTX 750, well good news GTX 1050TI.
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_reveals_a_low-profile_gtx_1050ti_gpu/1


About time, our NES HTPC has been waiting an upgrade for a long time. Still running an old low profile 5670: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102923


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I wish it came in a single slot version.


Here is an option for a single slot card, not low profile though. https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/his_to_release_a_single-slot_rx_460_with_4gb_of_vram/1


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If I would buy it, I would try to put a slim 240 rad in the back chamber, in place of the drive rack.


It baffles me that this isn't a standard option. The area right in front of the mainboard is completely empty in both chambers! It would make so much sense to put a rad there and just let it exhaust warm air from the top rad through the side. That would make the glass front even nicer because you'd get a great look at the rad in there.

I hope you'll make it happen, this kind of wasted potential is a reoccurring scheme with loads of LL cases.


----------



## vartaz

My rig.
Asus impact vii itx mobo
4790K
enermax liqmax 240
850 evo ssd
asus strix rx480 8gb
corsair plat dom 16gb ddr3
nzxt manta

iknow the case is not that small ,however its my gaming rig


----------



## maverickvii

New mini-ITX gaming build, posted in Thermaltake Core V1 thread:

i5-6600K, 4.4GHz at 1.275V
NZXT Kraken 41
MSI Z170i Gaming Pro AC
EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB RAM, DDR4-3200
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB, HGST 1TB HDD 2.5"
EVGA Supernova 550W G2
Thermaltake Core V1


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Don't think I ever posted my S3 in here. Built it a while back for work.






Currently building a 250D Corsair for a client at work, first time I ever get to work with with 250D and Pretty stoked. Also in progress is another S3 with a pedestal for my Girlfriend.





S3 w/Pedestal (Dual Loops) Link in my Siggy.



TCO


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> post


I really like how the tubing looks in the window; really nice symmetry.


----------



## maverickvii

Thanks, ya this case provides a surprising amount of space and a nice viewing window.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Don't think I ever posted my S3 in here. Built it a while back for work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently building a 250D Corsair for a client at work, first time I ever get to work with with 250D and Pretty stoked. Also in progress is another S3 with a pedestal for my Girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S3 w/Pedestal (Dual Loops) Link in my Siggy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yeah that is a really nice clean build you have there. I was never a fan of that style EK GPU block but I have to say it looks good in your build.


----------



## seckzee

My build:

































6700k @ 4.7ghz, 1.38vcore, realbench stable
h105 corsair
asus maximus gene viii microatx
ripjaws v 8gbx2 (16gb) ddr4 @ 3000mhz
980ti hybrid, custom bios @ 1480mhz
512gb sm951 m.2
evga 850w platinum psu
fractal node 804 case
acer xb271hu 1440p 144hz ips gsync
asus vg248qe 1080p 144hz 1ms tn
soundblaster z sound card
logitech z906 5.1
c920 logitech webcam
blue yeti black edition mic
sennheiser pc363d 7.1 dolby digital headphones
logitech g710 with mxblues
razer mamba TE
goliathus control mousepad
air purifier
herman miller aeron chair


----------



## maverickvii

Posted my build yesterday but finally set everything up. Monitors are 1080 and next buy I think is going to be a wide 1440 curved monitor. Anyone with recommendations or experience?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Posted my build yesterday but finally set everything up. Monitors are 1080 and next buy I think is going to be a wide 1440 curved monitor. Anyone with recommendations or experience?


I love my LG ultrawide. The only issue with them is that a lot of games don't display properly with the wider aspect ratio. That being said, be ready to jump through some hoops to get games to run properly in full screen, but when games support it it's amazing.


----------



## adamjp

I really like the airflow in the core 500. Full height cpu tower gets unobstructed air flow in the top and out the back, all fans 140mm and the GPU doesn't have any impact on temps even though it's not blower style. Everything is quiet too


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Posted my build yesterday but finally set everything up. Monitors are 1080 and next buy I think is going to be a wide 1440 curved monitor. Anyone with recommendations or experience?


Check m340clz


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> Check m340clz


That is a pretty sweet looking monitor. I want a 27" 1440 monitor so badly but those $700 price tags scare the hell out of me.


----------



## maverickvii

Agreed, some heavy price tags but those ultra wide 27-34"s look so good.Vargas, I don't know much about microboard, good quality?


----------



## surfinchina

I don't know about using them for gaming, but I have 34" and 27" Dells side by side for my CAD. Both 2nd hand and good prices. Both 1440 deep so a good match, and best of all the colour accuracy is amazing and they're really crisp.
The 34" has bleed which is not a problem with my CAD white background but using it in the dark would be noticeable.


----------



## XarduneK

My build:

Gallery:


http://imgur.com/2vQfT


Specification:
MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
Intel Core i5 4690K
be quiet! Silent Loop 240
Kingston Fury 1866MHz 2x8GB
Crucial MX200 250GB
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
Fractal Design Edison 650W
Fractal Design Core PC

Previously:
V1 - http://www.xardunek.one.pl/wp-content/uploads/DSC_0002.jpg
V2 - http://www.xardunek.one.pl/wp-content/uploads/XarduneKPC-2.jpg


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Agreed, some heavy price tags but those ultra wide 27-34"s look so good.Vargas, I don't know much about microboard, good quality?


They have a thread for that monitor, should be able to get some good info there. http://www.overclock.net/t/1614783/korean-microboard-m340clz-34-3440x1440-100hz-freesync-curved-monitor-discussion-thread


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I don't know about using them for gaming, but I have 34" and 27" Dells side by side for my CAD. Both 2nd hand and good prices. Both 1440 deep so a good match, and best of all the colour accuracy is amazing and they're really crisp.
> The 34" has bleed which is not a problem with my CAD white background but using it in the dark would be noticeable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> They have a thread for that monitor, should be able to get some good info there. http://www.overclock.net/t/1614783/korean-microboard-m340clz-34-3440x1440-100hz-freesync-curved-monitor-discussion-thread


Thanks I'll take a look at both monitors.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I think my watercooled mini-ITX rig might fit in here. Apologies for the bad photos, I'm using an old cell phone.

Specs:
-Case: Lian-Li PC-Q37
-CPU: i7-6700k @4.7ghz (swiftech block)
-GPU: MSI GTX1080 FE (full cover swiftech gpu block)
-MB: Asus Maximum VIII Impact
-RAM: Gskill Ripjaws V Series 32gb @3200mhz
-PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 700w
-Pump/Res combo: EK-XRES-100-REVO-D5-PWM
-Radiator: XSPC EX240


----------



## Dinkley

I've been thinking about designing a case lately. I have a CNC machine and have just been amazed at the quality of some very reasonably priced Chinese aluminium hifi amp enclosures. Some are made from 4mm thick plate and most of the panels are removable so I thought it wouldn't be too much trouble to mount them all separately on the CNC bed and cut mounting holes etc.

I am awaiting a Lian Li tu100 for my current build, and I really like the quality of the bent aluminium frame - but how cool would it be to have a 100% milled aluminium case?

My current design uses a low, wide case and basically has a semi-exposed ITX motherboard up top, so the ram / cooler are open air.

I've designed it to be used with a PCIX riser which flips the 300mm videocard 270 degrees, so it's like a Node 202 but upside down / feeding from the top. The top then has a stainless steel grille plate to feed the gpu fans and an SFX PSU fills in the last quadrant, with an extra chamber for cable management and maybe one 2.5" drive tray.

I have a bunch of valve guitar amps (Orange and Matamp) and I love the chrome handles they use to slide the head out of the cabinet. I'd probably do something similar, with roundovers on the outside of the case and concentric tubing to use as handles.

I'll work on my CAD model and share pics later! It's basically a lower, wider and deeper version of the Lian Li ITX test bench (Q-06?) But with the videocard hidden under a grille.

Cheers!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> I've been thinking about designing a case lately. I have a CNC machine and have just been amazed at the quality of some very reasonably priced Chinese aluminium hifi amp enclosures. Some are made from 4mm thick plate and most of the panels are removable so I thought it wouldn't be too much trouble to mount them all separately on the CNC bed and cut mounting holes etc.
> 
> I am awaiting a Lian Li tu100 for my current build, and I really like the quality of the bent aluminium frame - but how cool would it be to have a 100% milled aluminium case?
> 
> My current design uses a low, wide case and basically has a semi-exposed ITX motherboard up top, so the ram / cooler are open air.
> 
> I've designed it to be used with a PCIX riser which flips the 300mm videocard 270 degrees, so it's like a Node 202 but upside down / feeding from the top. The top then has a stainless steel grille plate to feed the gpu fans and an SFX PSU fills in the last quadrant, with an extra chamber for cable management and maybe one 2.5" drive tray.
> 
> I have a bunch of valve guitar amps (Orange and Matamp) and I love the chrome handles they use to slide the head out of the cabinet. I'd probably do something similar, with roundovers on the outside of the case and concentric tubing to use as handles.
> 
> I'll work on my CAD model and share pics later! It's basically a lower, wider and deeper version of the Lian Li ITX test bench (Q-06?) But with the videocard hidden under a grille.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah I would be curious to see the design, please keep us updated.


----------



## Dinkley

Ok then, good! Here's a very early model with SFX PSU, ITX MB, a big box representing a Noctua NH-D15 cooler and a 300mm long graphics card



This is the blank amp chassis, looks amazing!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Ok then, good! Here's a very early model with SFX PSU, ITX MB, a big box representing a Noctua NH-D15 cooler and a 300mm long graphics card
> 
> This is the blank amp chassis, looks amazing!


I've seen that amp enclosure before when browsing for project hardware. Seemed amazing at ~€50, but then I noticed it would take at least another €50 to ship it, bummer.

But if you end up getting one (or if you have it already) I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Finished Product.






TCO


----------



## KaptainK

Here is mine.

Phanteks Evolv mATX
I7 6700k
Maximus VIII Gene
EVGA 1080 FE
4x4Go DDRA


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi, from Brazil, enjoy!!!


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi, from Brazil, enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice. what are the components?
also, please add your rig to your signature. thanks


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice. what are the components?
> also, please add your rig to your signature. thanks


Sorry.
[ Asus Maximus VIII Gene ][ i7 6700k ~ 4.4Ghz ][ Corsair H100i ][ Crucial Ballistix Tactical ~ 3000Mhz/4x4 ][ Asus Strix GTX1070 OC ][ Samsung Evo 850/250Gb + Western Digital Blue/1Tb ][ Corsair AX760 ][ Corsair Obsidian 350D ]
[ LG LD460/32" ][ Vibemix Ultra Bass 2.2 ][ CM Storm - Quick Fire TK Stealth + Xornet II + Swift RX XL ][ Logitech F710 Controler + MadCatz FightPad ]


----------



## Dortheleus

Just wanted to be the first to post in the New Year.







No replies needed.







Happy New Year gang.


----------



## jezzer

Switched over from my 350D to the V21 to save some room but the case is still a bit too big so i guess i have to take my Air 240 out of storage again but sold my aio cooler so was hoping the v21 would cut it


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> No replies needed


Happy new year!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Switched over from my 350D to the V21 to save some room but the case is still a bit too big so i guess i have to take my Air 240 out of storage again but sold my aio cooler so was hoping the v21 would cut it


So you got a bigger case to save some room? No surprise you aren't satisfied.

Have a look at the Jonsbo RM3, It will easily fit both your CPU cooler and GPU and its only 28L in volume. Compared to the V21(46L), the 350D(42L) and the Air 240(33L) its a proper compact mATX case.


----------



## Deeptek

http://imgur.com/DpyeGzX


This is my Lian Li PC-Q37 in its current standings. I still need custom PSU cable and have some Silverstone Slim SATA cables and BQ 80mm fans on the way. The little shroud under the 240 fans is the housing for a Darkside 7.75in LED strip. I also have Silverstone PWM 15mm Slim fans under the rad in the bottom. There is about 10mm clearance under it and seems to be working fine. Tempered glass has been removed for photos.

More photos to come once the build is complete.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DpyeGzX
> 
> 
> This is my Lian Li PC-Q37 in its current standings. I still need custom PSU cable and have some Silverstone Slim SATA cables and BQ 80mm fans on the way. The little shroud under the 240 fans is the housing for a Darkside 7.75in LED strip. I also have Silverstone PWM 15mm Slim fans under the rad in the bottom. There is about 10mm clearance under it and seems to be working fine. Tempered glass has been removed for photos.
> 
> More photos to come once the build is complete.


Looks really good now, look forward to seeing it when you are done.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DpyeGzX
> 
> 
> This is my Lian Li PC-Q37 in its current standings. I still need custom PSU cable and have some Silverstone Slim SATA cables and BQ 80mm fans on the way. The little shroud under the 240 fans is the housing for a Darkside 7.75in LED strip. I also have Silverstone PWM 15mm Slim fans under the rad in the bottom. There is about 10mm clearance under it and seems to be working fine. Tempered glass has been removed for photos.
> 
> More photos to come once the build is complete.


That looks wonderful. How do you like it? I'm considering it's big-big brother, the PC-O11, for my E-ATX build. I'd like do some modding on the aluminum panels for a custom look.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

@Deeptek you did a great job in filling in the space all cozy. I love the look.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That looks wonderful. How do you like it? I'm considering it's big-big brother, the PC-O11, for my E-ATX build. I'd like do some modding on the aluminum panels for a custom look.


I love the case. I had to mod it a bit to get the 240 in the bottom by making my own holes. Coming from a caselabs i can say that it still has a really nice build quality to it. I would def recommend it to someone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> @Deeptek you did a great job in filling in the space all cozy. I love the look.


Thanks!


----------



## blooder11181

oh look


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> oh look
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I saw that was coming. Nice small size for a 1080, should fit in a lot of compact cases.


----------



## Simmons572

Howdy folks, I've been looking forward to the day I could join this club! Here is my heavily modified Lian-Li TU-100.













I still need to get some better photos taken, and actually run some benchmarks on it, but as of right now, this computer is complete!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Howdy folks, I've been looking forward to the day I could join this club! Here is my heavily modified Lian-Li TU-100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get some better photos taken, and actually run some benchmarks on it, but as of right now, this computer is complete!


Looks great but specs man, we need specs.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks great but specs man, we need specs.


Whoops! Sorry about that









*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $0.00)
*CPU Cooler:* be quiet! PURE ROCK SLIM CPU Cooler 120W ($20.00)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $0.00)
*Memory:* Kingston FURY 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (Purchased For $79.00)
*Storage:* Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Purchased For $229.00)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano 4GB Video Card (Purchased For $360.00)
*Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $0.00)
*Power Supply:* Athena Power 400W 80+ Bronze Certified Mini ITX Power Supply (Purchased For $45.00)


Spoiler: Additional Specs



*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-92 24.6 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-60 20.0 CFM 60mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-60 20.0 CFM 60mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design GP12-WT 52.3 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)

*Monitor:* ViewSonic XG2401 23.6" 144Hz Monitor (Purchased For $239.99)
*Keyboard:* MK Disco RGB LED Backlit TKL Mechanical Keyboard (KBT Brown Switch) (Purchased For $100.00)
*Mouse:* Razer Mamba Tournament Edition Wired Laser Mouse (Purchased For $65.99)
*Sound Card:* Schiit Fulla 2 (Purchased For $99.99)
*Headphones:* Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 ohm Studio Headphones w/ Hard Case (Purchased For $160.00)

*Other:* Phanteks PH-CB-Y4P 4.3" 4 Pin PWM- Y Splitter Fan Cable (Purchased For $5.98)
*Other:* Antlion Audio ModMic Attachable Boom Microphone - Noise Cancelling with Mute Switch (Purchased For $54.99)
*Other:* Razer Firefly - Cloth Gaming Mouse Mat ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Philmore 3.5mm Gold Plated Stereo Snap-In Panel Mount Phone Jack (Purchased For $8.95)
*Other:* Ugreen Gold Plated 3.5mm 1/8" Male to 6.35mm 1/4" Male TRS Stereo Audio Cable (3ft) (Purchased For $8.99)
*Other:* Grifiti Chiton Fat 14 6" x 15" Neoprene Keyboard Sleeve (Purchased For $14.98)
*Other:* Zeskit 4', 3.5mm, Braided Nylon Stereo Audio Cable (Male to Male) (Purchased For $5.99)
*Other:* COCOFU Micro USB Cable,3FT 6FT 10FT Nylon Braided Micro USB Cable(Black+Gray)(3Pack) (Purchased For $8.85)
*Other:* 60mm Black Finger Grill / Guard (Pack of 4) (Purchased For $8.50)

*Other:* 3M Scotch Heavy Duty Mounting Tape, Clear (4010) (Purchased For $5.43)
*Other:* 6ft - U-channel edge molding for PC panel mod windows (Purchased For $3.99)
*Other:* IEC 320 C14 Male Plug (Purchased For $0.99)
*Other:* ModMyToys 3-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 3-Way Block (plus 3-pin Female-to-Female 12") (Purchased For $11.13)
*Other:* M1 Single-G mini PC Case Feet - Silver (Purchased For $24.99)
*Other:* Black MDPC-X Small Sleeve (50ft) (Purchased For $14.98)
*Other:* Original MOLEX Pinremover - MDPC-X Edition (Purchased For $19.99)
*Other:* Vandal Resistant Illuminated Momentary Switch - Silver - 18/16mm - White Ring (Purchased For $11.95)
*Other:* Smoked Tinted Transparent Cast Acrylic Sheet 12" x 12" x 0.118" (1/8") Gray (Purchased For $9.75)
*Other:* IEC C13 C14 Male Female Inline Chassis Socket Plug Rewireable Power Connector (Purchased For $2.46)
*Other:* 44 Keys Mini IR Remote Controller for 3528 & 5050 RGB LED Strip Lights - US (Purchased For $3.75)

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Simmons572/saved/2HjH99


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Whoops! Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $0.00)
> *CPU Cooler:* be quiet! PURE ROCK SLIM CPU Cooler 120W ($20.00)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Memory:* Kingston FURY 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (Purchased For $79.00)
> *Storage:* Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Purchased For $229.00)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano 4GB Video Card (Purchased For $360.00)
> *Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Power Supply:* Athena Power 400W 80+ Bronze Certified Mini ITX Power Supply (Purchased For $45.00)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Additional Specs
> 
> 
> 
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-92 24.6 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-60 20.0 CFM 60mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-60 20.0 CFM 60mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Fractal Design GP12-WT 52.3 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> 
> *Monitor:* ViewSonic XG2401 23.6" 144Hz Monitor (Purchased For $239.99)
> *Keyboard:* MK Disco RGB LED Backlit TKL Mechanical Keyboard (KBT Brown Switch) (Purchased For $100.00)
> *Mouse:* Razer Mamba Tournament Edition Wired Laser Mouse (Purchased For $65.99)
> *Sound Card:* Schiit Fulla 2 (Purchased For $99.99)
> *Headphones:* Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 ohm Studio Headphones w/ Hard Case (Purchased For $160.00)
> 
> *Other:* Phanteks PH-CB-Y4P 4.3" 4 Pin PWM- Y Splitter Fan Cable (Purchased For $5.98)
> *Other:* Antlion Audio ModMic Attachable Boom Microphone - Noise Cancelling with Mute Switch (Purchased For $54.99)
> *Other:* Razer Firefly - Cloth Gaming Mouse Mat ($59.99 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* Philmore 3.5mm Gold Plated Stereo Snap-In Panel Mount Phone Jack (Purchased For $8.95)
> *Other:* Ugreen Gold Plated 3.5mm 1/8" Male to 6.35mm 1/4" Male TRS Stereo Audio Cable (3ft) (Purchased For $8.99)
> *Other:* Grifiti Chiton Fat 14 6" x 15" Neoprene Keyboard Sleeve (Purchased For $14.98)
> *Other:* Zeskit 4', 3.5mm, Braided Nylon Stereo Audio Cable (Male to Male) (Purchased For $5.99)
> *Other:* COCOFU Micro USB Cable,3FT 6FT 10FT Nylon Braided Micro USB Cable(Black+Gray)(3Pack) (Purchased For $8.85)
> *Other:* 60mm Black Finger Grill / Guard (Pack of 4) (Purchased For $8.50)
> 
> *Other:* 3M Scotch Heavy Duty Mounting Tape, Clear (4010) (Purchased For $5.43)
> *Other:* 6ft - U-channel edge molding for PC panel mod windows (Purchased For $3.99)
> *Other:* IEC 320 C14 Male Plug (Purchased For $0.99)
> *Other:* ModMyToys 3-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 3-Way Block (plus 3-pin Female-to-Female 12") (Purchased For $11.13)
> *Other:* M1 Single-G mini PC Case Feet - Silver (Purchased For $24.99)
> *Other:* Black MDPC-X Small Sleeve (50ft) (Purchased For $14.98)
> *Other:* Original MOLEX Pinremover - MDPC-X Edition (Purchased For $19.99)
> *Other:* Vandal Resistant Illuminated Momentary Switch - Silver - 18/16mm - White Ring (Purchased For $11.95)
> *Other:* Smoked Tinted Transparent Cast Acrylic Sheet 12" x 12" x 0.118" (1/8") Gray (Purchased For $9.75)
> *Other:* IEC C13 C14 Male Female Inline Chassis Socket Plug Rewireable Power Connector (Purchased For $2.46)
> *Other:* 44 Keys Mini IR Remote Controller for 3528 & 5050 RGB LED Strip Lights - US (Purchased For $3.75)
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Simmons572/saved/2HjH99


Well that is thorough, thanks for the info. I knew there was something that looked "off" about your case, it is the lack of the conventional PSU. Really opened up that case not mounting it and gave you additional fans for exhaust. Can I ask where you mounted that Athena PSU?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Well that is thorough, thanks for the info. I knew there was something that looked "off" about your case, it is the lack of the conventional PSU. Really opened up that case not mounting it and gave you additional fans for exhaust. Can I ask where you mounted that Athena PSU?


Absolutely!

I mounted it on the roof of the case using the PCB standoff nuts that were located on the "top" of the PSU.





Also, I shortened, lengthened, removed cables, and sleeved cables on the PSU.



And because of the nature of the PSU mount, I had to add a pass-through cable for the PSU.

Because of the PSU location, I can tell why you didn't notice the PSU, it really is out of site with the window on. With the amount of work that it took to get the thing up there, I forgot that it really wasn't obvious









Check out this post from my build log for more about mounting it.

Also, check out this post about the sleeving work.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> I mounted it on the roof of the case using the PCB standoff nuts that were located on the "top" of the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I shortened, lengthened, removed cables, and sleeved cables on the PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because of the nature of the PSU mount, I had to add a pass-through cable for the PSU.
> 
> Because of the PSU location, I can tell why you didn't notice the PSU, it really is out of site with the window on. With the amount of work that it took to get the thing up there, I forgot that it really wasn't obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this post from my build log for more about mounting it.
> 
> Also, check out this post about the sleeving work.


Took a look at your build log, fabulous build all the way around. You did a really great job on mounting and sleeving the PSU. I have looked at those Lian Li cases in the past with the PSU mounted in that location, limitations on CPU coolers always kept me from buying one. You found a great way around that and now have a very unique build.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Howdy folks, I've been looking forward to the day I could join this club! Here is my heavily modified Lian-Li TU-100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get some better photos taken, and actually run some benchmarks on it, but as of right now, this computer is complete!


Looks like an awesome beat box. Bloody love it mate


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Took a look at your build log, fabulous build all the way around. You did a really great job on mounting and sleeving the PSU. I have looked at those Lian Li cases in the past with the PSU mounted in that location, limitations on CPU coolers always kept me from buying one. You found a great way around that and now have a very unique build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Looks like an awesome beat box. Bloody love it mate


Thank you both very much!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

*Little bit of a fan boy as you can tell =P
My Ncase M1 v5 build specs can be found in my signature.*


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> *Little bit of a fan boy as you can tell =P
> My Ncase M1 v5 build specs can be found in my signature.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, but I am curious why you attached the 2 SSDs to the front cover rather than using the stacking brackets?


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks good, but I am curious why you attached the 2 SSDs to the front cover rather than using the stacking brackets?


I actually can't find the little box that came with the accessories such as the fan grills and mounting brackets. Lost it during a move. I end up getting some m3 velcro tape to save on ordering another set of accessories. Mounting the ssd's to the front cover was for cable management.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> *Little bit of a fan boy as you can tell =P
> My Ncase M1 v5 build specs can be found in my signature.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of temps do you see with the strix in the ncase? I'm thinking of going back to air and wanted to do the ncase/strix card combo


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> What kind of temps do you see with the strix in the ncase? I'm thinking of going back to air and wanted to do the ncase/strix card combo


right now im on 1080p 144 so my temps are low, while playing games like BF 1 on max, i hover in the low to mid 60's. Overwatch seems to be the most stressful game I play, pushing temps to high 70's. My temps have been lower at the moment due to lower than usual temperatures in my area.


----------



## cdoublejj

anymore news on the GTX 1050TI low profile?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> anymore news on the GTX 1050TI low profile?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137081 Newegg has the MSI for sale. Gigabyte is also releasing one http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6178#kf


----------



## HatSwitch

Old build in a new case, the Riotoro CR280. Parts list in sig. Tight fit but fun to build (build "log" link)

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> anymore news on the GTX 1050TI low profile?


I thought this is a beasts thread








More like 1080 Ti low profile.


----------



## Simmons572

Heya folks, I posted benchmarks and OC results.



Spoiler: TL;DR



CPU under load at 4.8 GHz has an average of 82 C
CPU under load at 4.2 GHz has an average of 70 C
GPU at stock clocks peaks at 56 C
GPU with 1060 MHz OC peaks at 60 C



Check out that link above for more detailed results and some validation links!


----------



## Dair76

Hi folks.

I'm in the early stages of planning my first ITX build and am looking at the Cougar QBX Kaze for the case. Does anyone here have any experience with it, or even with the original QBX case?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm in the early stages of planning my first ITX build and am looking at the Cougar QBX Kaze for the case. Does anyone here have any experience with it, or even with the original QBX case?


I have the original, new version looks good!


----------



## EugenB

I have the Cougar QBX. Disappointed.
Moved to TT Suppressor F1.


----------



## Dair76

Thanks guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I have the original, new version looks good!


Great, and what do you think of it? What did you put in it!?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EugenB*
> 
> I have the Cougar QBX. Disappointed.
> Moved to TT Suppressor F1.


What disappointed you?


----------



## EugenB

High temps
Loud
Overall build quality

Same components in Tt - cool, deadly silent. Build quality slightly better.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EugenB*
> 
> High temps
> Loud
> Overall build quality
> 
> Same components in Tt - cool, deadly silent. Build quality slightly better.


That's saying something, since that Tt case is known to be loud.


----------



## EugenB

After replacing PSU and placing hdd in SQD the only thing, that annoys me - is ticking noise of psu fan (bad luck, thinking to replace it with spare scythe kamaflow 2)
Rig is DEADLY silent in idle/browsing/light gaming (World of tanks). Fans are managed by speedfan. Front 20 cm fan 300-500 rpm, cpu fan 700-1000 rpm, gpu fan 0-800 rpm, exaust fan (2 x noctua redux) 0-800 rpm.






bad pics, sorry...


----------



## frostbite

I had the original qbx. Im dissapointed too with it but not for tje same reasons.

first off you need their psu or an sfx one with a plate.
its a watercooled orientated case

I ended up putting my big old arctic i30 in with the side panel off.

and your stuck with a noisey slot loading drive if you need optical media

your restricted with tje cpu cooler height if you keep the side plate on and temps arent too good either

the only plus is the 35cm gfx card size

picked up a Fractal core 500 to replace it but I will use it for my next build with an AIO loop


----------



## KaffieneKing

I like it but already had a SFX PSU, only wanted 1 HDD and 1 SSD and small GPU. I could probably get a smaller case but I like the external aesthetic.


----------



## frostbite

The case is ok but you need to have decent cooling, before I changed cpu coolers and gfx cards I had a 120mm CM silencio on the side plate blowing straight into a Cryorig C7 (pancake style cooler) and I had a blower style gtx 960 and my temps were good, It was only when I swapped out the 960 for a 1060 (twin fan heat pipes) that my temps went all over the place.

My ssd was placed behind the mobo and was out of site, but if you want to use the 3.5 hdd then you will need the side plate


----------



## Someone09

Since the QBX is the topic of the current discussion, mind if I shime in a quick question?
I will have to make the switch to an ITX case soon and the QBX and the QBX Kaze are on top of my list together with the NCase. But what exactly are the difference between the QBX and the QBX Kaze? As far as I can tell they are purely cosmetic. More mesh, different front I/O etc. But are there any other differences? Because if not, I´d probably just go for the original QBX since it´s smaller and a bit cheaper.


----------



## frostbite

I thought they were the same size, I would say the difference is the more mesh for cooling. TBH the original qbx is only slightly bigger than the n-case m1


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> I thought they were the same size[...]


178x291x384 vs 180x299x386

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> [...] I would say the difference is the more mesh for cooling.


I havn´t seen any direct comparisons but IMO I doubt the mesh on the Kaze will make a big difference because the original QBX has mesh on all important places anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> TBH the original qbx is only slightly bigger than the n-case m1


12,6l vs 19,9l. That´s quite a bit IMO. Almost as big of a step as going from the QBX to the Fractal Desing Nano S.


----------



## frostbite

what are the outter dimensions of the n case?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> what are the outter dimensions of the n case?


240 x 160 x 328mm, 12.6L (250 x 160 x 338mm overall including feet and rear protrusions)


----------



## frostbite

Those dimensions look quite close to me, the nano s is a tad bigger than the qbx


----------



## Someone09

12,6l (Ncase) vs 19,9l (QBX) vs 20,8l (Kaze) vs 28,8l (Nano S)
Quite a difference imo.


----------



## Dair76

Both variants of the QBX are indeed bigger than the nCase. I think it's the price that makes them an attractive proposition... I can't justify spending nearly €300 on importing the M1, even though it's clearly a superior case (imho).


----------



## frostbite

Just a thought, I put my name down for updates on the dancase a4 sfx. it will be for sale tomorrow on ocuk and king case on a first come first served basis

https://www.dan-cases.com/dana4.php

7.2litres and 295mm gfx card support


----------



## HZCH

I can't wait on correctly made reviews of the DANcase A4sfx, especially about its Temps and noise performance...

I need any reason to swap from my Jonsbo W1, went from a Node 304, and now I find them too big... ?


----------



## frostbite

If I had known they were still getting ready to sell (I completely forgot about the case tbh) I wouldnt have got the fractal core 500


----------



## saxovtsmike

my attempt on going back to itx.







Radiator is a Mora 2 Pro with 4x 180mm Silverstone Fans
Z170-i Gaming (instead of Impacts as it lacks M2)
Skylake i7-k @ HK3.0 (Special Edition Chrome Model bougt @S1366)
Domi Platinum 3000 2x8gb
980Ti @ Heatkiller XL
Aquaero 6, EKWB Elite PWM Pump,
Tygon Soft tubing running DP-Ultra Clear
850Evo 250 GB OS, 850Evo 1Tb Games, WD Scorpio Blue 1Tb Data


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Both variants of the QBX are indeed bigger than the nCase. I think it's the price that makes them an attractive proposition... I can't justify spending nearly €300 on importing the M1, even though it's clearly a superior case (imho).


Exactly why I bought it! I think the kaze has additional top mounted fans can anyone confirm this?

I worked with the limitations of the case for mu build:


----------



## Someone09

According to the Cougar website, both the QBX and the Kaze have two 120mm fan mounting in the top.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> my attempt on going back to itx.
> 
> Radiator is a Mora 2 Pro with 4x 180mm Silverstone Fans
> Z170-i Gaming (instead of Impacts as it lacks M2)
> Skylake i7-k @ HK3.0 (Special Edition Chrome Model bougt @S1366)
> Domi Platinum 3000 2x8gb
> 980Ti @ Heatkiller XL
> Aquaero 6, EKWB Elite PWM Pump,
> Tygon Soft tubing running DP-Ultra Clear
> 850Evo 250 GB OS, 850Evo 1Tb Games, WD Scorpio Blue 1Tb Data


i'd kill for that heatkiller CPU WB.


----------



## jezzer

swapped out my 980 Ti for a 1080 strix.
still looking for a new case and the jonsbo rm3 (someone suggested that one to me) is indeed beautifull and locally available but not an option anymore due to strix. wish it was tho


----------



## adamjp

Decided that I didn't need the optical drive bracket installed, so I flipped the PSU around and cleaned up cable management. With some careful routing, the core 500 really has some excellent airflow. Temps are the same as my old desktop build.

i5-6400 w/ evo212
Zotac GTX 1070
Gigabyte H170-WIFI
Kingston 8 GB RAM
Kingston 240 GB SSD
1 TB HDD
EVGA Supernova 550W


----------



## chi-2

Moving to a smaller ITX case next time.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> ~snip~


Kaze owner here. Can confirm it houses 2 full sized 120mm fans up top. Mine also has a 120 in the front but that's because my Pentium needed more airflow. Not really beastly but it gets the job done. Pentium G3258 @4.2ghz with my 650ti Boost.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Kaze owner here. Can confirm it houses 2 full sized 120mm fans up top. Mine also has a 120 in the front but that's because my Pentium needed more airflow. Not really beastly but it gets the job done. Pentium G3258 @4.2ghz with my 650ti Boost.


Hey, there's a familiar face!









Nice build!


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Hey, there's a familiar face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build!


Why hello there!








Thanks! I've been thinking of molding my Vulcan to fit a full atx motherboard, but I wonder if that disqualifies it from being matx?


----------



## ElCidMX

Sorry, can anyone delete this post please? I failed to quote a post and I don't know how to erase it. Thanks.


----------



## protools1983

This is an awesome thread, I'm mesmerized clicking through all of the pics instead of being productive this morning









I thought I'd share a couple pics of my recent ITX build. I've always wanted to build a SFF gaming PC and VR finally gave me the motivation I needed because I wanted to be able to take the show on the road to friends houses. For my build I'm using a modified Silverstone ML08B-H, you can see the full write up here.


----------



## frostbite

Thats a nice case


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Kaze owner here. Can confirm it houses 2 full sized 120mm fans up top. Mine also has a 120 in the front but that's because my Pentium needed more airflow. Not really beastly but it gets the job done. Pentium G3258 @4.2ghz with my 650ti Boost.


what case is that?
also, please add your rig to your signature


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> what case is that?
> also, please add your rig to your signature


Cougar qbx


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> what case is that?
> also, please add your rig to your signature


It was said earlier, but it's the QBX Kaze. I modified mine so it would fit a 120mm in the front.
How's that for a new sig?


----------



## LazedOut

I guess I could post this here too. Just finishing up a build.

i7 6700K
Z170i Pro Gamer
16GB 3000Mhz Corsair Dominator Platinum
512GB PM961 NVMe SSD
R9 290X (Soon to be 980TI w/ Nickel/Plexi Block)
Corsair SF600 SFX
Thermaltake Riser Cable
Silverstone RVZ01

Watercooling:

Swiftech DDC 3.1
Watercool DDC LT Reservoir
EK Supremacy Evo Nickel/Plexi CPU Block
EK 290X Copper/Plexi Block
Alphacool ST30 240mm Radiator
2 x Gentle Typhoon AP15's
6 x Alphacool 90 3/8 x 1/2 Compression Fittings
1 x Bitspower 45 3/8 x 1/2 Compression Fitting
1 x Darkside 3/8 x 1/2 Compression Fitting
1 x Darkside 15mm Spacer
1 x Darkside 8mm Spacer
Mayhems 3/8 x 1/2 Clear Tubing


----------



## mouacyk

^^ Unless the rad fans are blowing air into the case and building positive pressure to cool the VRMs around the CPU block, I would recommend some airflow over the CPU. You don't want those VRM's to just idle in an accumulating bath of heat.


----------



## BabylonDown

they should be!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> ^^ Unless the rad fans are blowing air into the case and building positive pressure to cool the VRMs around the CPU block, I would recommend some airflow over the CPU. You don't want those VRM's to just idle in an accumulating bath of heat.


The RVZ-01 has room for a fan on the side panel right above the motherboard.

I'd personally intake over the motherboard and exhaust trough the radiator. keeps the case nice and cool inside. Pressure might be slightly negative, but its better than the alternative imo.


----------



## LazedOut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The RVZ-01 has room for a fan on the side panel right above the motherboard.
> 
> I'd personally intake over the motherboard and exhaust trough the radiator. keeps the case nice and cool inside. Pressure might be slightly negative, but its better than the alternative imo.


Unfortunately I plan on an acrylic side window, so that is out of the question.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The RVZ-01 has room for a fan on the side panel right above the motherboard.
> 
> I'd personally intake over the motherboard and exhaust trough the radiator. keeps the case nice and cool inside. Pressure might be slightly negative, but its better than the alternative imo.


Much preferred to go with this, as heat from CPU + 980 TI will be tremendous for input back into the case.


----------



## LazedOut

Well wish me luck then. I'm hoping my system doesn't blow up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Much preferred to go with this, as heat from CPU + 980 TI will be tremendous for input back into the case.


----------



## changed

NICE


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Top isn't to nice , but getting the pipes to play nice from the gpu was a pain .xD

specs are -

Team Group Elite 8GB (2x4GB) DDR4 PC4-19200C16 2400MHz
Asrock X99E-ITX/AC Intel X99 (Socket 2011) DDR4 Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel i7-5820K 3.30GHz (Haswell-E)
Super Flower Leadex Platinum 850W Fully Modular "80 Plus Platinum" Power Supply - Gunmetal
Super Flower Braided Cable Kit - Black/Blue
Samsung SM961 Polaris 128GB M.2-2280 PCI-e 3.0 x 4 NVMe Solid State Drive
XFX Radeon pro duo


----------



## frostbite

that is a beast,

have you found a way to hide the cut out?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> that is a beast,
> 
> have you found a way to hide the cut out?


Thanks : ) .

I plan to do some form of custom lid that's about 3cm higher so the GPU pipes don't get pushed on , I may add a AIO cooler to the CPU as well as the included heat sink / fan combo is very noisy .

Its abit cramped in the case some more fans and management are needed when I get round to it .


----------



## Step83

Wouldnt call this beastly, more "slightly displeased"

AMD Athlon X4 860K
Gigabyte F2A88XN-WiFi
2X4Gb Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 2,800MHz
MSI AMD R480
Sandisk 240Gb SSD
Crucial BX200 240GD SSD
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1Tb

No roof fans at the moment and its running the noisy stock cooler till I can get a mounting bracket for a rebadged Astek AIO that was on my old graphics card.
Also nil cable management as itll get sorted once the cooler is in and a fan splitter cable.

Just debating what fans to use and where to put the rad, do I use two 14s in the roof and a 12 at the back with the AIO rad, or mount the AIO in the roof with a second 12 etc etc :s Fan wise I have a pair of GT AP-15s the stock Fractual 14 and a pair of Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14's. Decisions!

Anyway, messy photo I'll cable manage it once the SF/ATX psu bracket arrives and the AIO bracket


----------



## frostbite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Wouldnt call this beastly, more "slightly displeased"
> 
> AMD Athlon X4 860K
> Gigabyte F2A88XN-WiFi
> 2X4Gb Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 2,800MHz
> MSI AMD R480
> Sandisk 240Gb SSD
> Crucial BX200 240GD SSD
> Samsung Spinpoint F1 1Tb
> 
> No roof fans at the moment and its running the noisy stock cooler till I can get a mounting bracket for a rebadged Astek AIO that was on my old graphics card.
> Also nil cable management as itll get sorted once the cooler is in and a fan splitter cable.
> 
> Just debating what fans to use and where to put the rad, do I use two 14s in the roof and a 12 at the back with the AIO rad, or mount the AIO in the roof with a second 12 etc etc :s Fan wise I have a pair of GT AP-15s the stock Fractual 14 and a pair of Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14's. Decisions!
> 
> Anyway, messy photo I'll cable manage it once the SF/ATX psu bracket arrives and the AIO bracket


That management is just like mine although I have the drive bays and the fan brace,

Id get rid of the rear 140, put the 120 with rad on the rear and have the pair of 140s on the top


----------



## Step83

Huzzah its built! Annoyingly the AIO's pump is rattling so ordered a Noctua nh-u9s. My goodness that thing is quiet. Unfortunately the fan wont mount to the front it fouls the RAM despite Noctua stating otherwise. Couple of photos, not certain I need the rear fan on the CPU to be honest







An yes I used an ATX 24 extension cable. Its a little bit less of a mess with one.



Clearance check, nope


----------



## LazedOut

I finally finished my build. Here's a sneak peak. I made a thread in Build Logs located here if you want to check it out.: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624825/silverstone-rvz01-inverted-gpu-z170-i7-6700k-290x-custom-loop

I've got a 980 Nickel/Plexi block just looking for the right 980ti purchase. I know that isn't even enough for 4K, but at least the blocks will match.


----------



## maverickvii

Looks really nice. Maybe I'm not seeing it because of the lighting but how are your radiator and reservoir mounted? Both behind the front fascia?


----------



## LazedOut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Looks really nice. Maybe I'm not seeing it because of the lighting but how are your radiator and reservoir mounted? Both behind the front fascia?


I have the pump/res sitting on a Darkside DDC Pump mount screwed into the front of case and the radiator and fans attached to the stock 120mm fan mounts on the side of the case. My build log thread should have some better pictures.


----------



## blooder11181

my athlon 64 x2 legacy rig
asus m2n mx
athlon 64 x2 3600+ bribane
3gb ddr2 667mhz
nforce 6100/430
sound blaster live 5.1 pci
160gb ide samsung
lg dvd rw ide
windows 2009 posready


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> my athlon 64 x2 legacy rig
> asus m2n mx
> athlon 64 x2 3600+ bribane
> 3gb ddr2 667mhz
> nforce 6100/430
> sound blaster live 5.1 pci
> 160gb ide samsung
> lg dvd rw ide
> windows 2009 posready


Don't know if it was a beastly build in 2009, but that case screams for a beige sleeper build upgrade ?


----------



## Bunnys

Im hoping to join the party. Anyone built in a Cougar QBX and enjoyed it? I have a workstation machine and losing pcie is kind of meh but with am4 board delays...not getting hernia trying to pickup case is quite appealing since I can wait for x300/x370 itx at this point.

I have two 980ti but I think I can sell both together to put towards 1080ti or vega...Also trying to sell 1800x at cost to switch to a 1700x to maybe help temps. Consolidating ram is going to be the headache... X99atx to itx and all... Was able to ditch 6900k before prices tanked so totally in limbo for now.


----------



## fleetfeather

All that budget to spend, and you pick a poor man's Ncase M1 to put your components in?

Also a 1700X won't help you, as the 1800X is a superior bin of the same chip, wherein AMD have explicitly stated they are binning not on higher frequencies but lower voltages. You should also do some reading on how to accurately measure your 1800X's temperature (if you can't find the right source, you should be subtracting 20C from whatever your temperature is being reported as, unless you have a 1700)


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> All that budget to spend, and you pick a poor man's Ncase M1 to put your components in?


seconded, with that kind of budget you might as well get the real deal. Its a much nicer/better case regardless.

Unless he really likes the style of the QBX of course.


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> All that budget to spend, and you pick a poor man's Ncase M1 to put your components in?
> 
> Also a 1700X won't help you, as the 1800X is a superior bin of the same chip, wherein AMD have explicitly stated they are binning not on higher frequencies but lower voltages. You should also do some reading on how to accurately measure your 1800X's temperature (if you can't find the right source, you should be subtracting 20C from whatever your temperature is being reported as, unless you have a 1700)


I was considering qbx since it can be debadged with a heat gun honestly and i wouldnt feel bad for murdering it while I tried to paint it or mod it in some such way. As for cpus I was playing with the 1700x I got for bf and it hit same clock as 1800x at same vcore so if anything i will save 100... more if I go 1700 since it ignores tdp but with first steppings hitting same barrier it feels pointless when chip on h100i and one under parallel d5 loop hit same wall.

I also havent thrown M1 off the table but I was curious about the qbx since it mimicked so much. I still want a chassis with some degree of wc support (not for clcs)to utilize what I can from current case though...and also to not waste 5 liters of mayhems pastel or the custom apogee XL2 i have with am4 brackets waiting to go so its huge toss up.

At this stage its a waiting game between mATX and mITX boards from anyone but biostar that are X370 or x300 to decide on proper route.

All thats been ordered at this stage is Enermax 550w sfx psu since it was sourced for so little. I also have a wraith spire for cpu cooling in the meantime but if I go air I think noctuas low profiles will do the trick.


----------



## frostbite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> I was considering qbx since it can be debadged with a heat gun honestly and i wouldnt feel bad for murdering it while I tried to paint it or mod it in some such way. As for cpus I was playing with the 1700x I got for bf and it hit same clock as 1800x at same vcore so if anything i will save 100... more if I go 1700 since it ignores tdp but with first steppings hitting same barrier it feels pointless when chip on h100i and one under parallel d5 loop hit same wall.
> 
> I also havent thrown M1 off the table but I was curious about the qbx since it mimicked so much. I still want a chassis with some degree of wc support (not for clcs)to utilize what I can from current case though...and also to not waste 5 liters of mayhems pastel or the custom apogee XL2 i have with am4 brackets waiting to go so its huge toss up.
> 
> At this stage its a waiting game between mATX and mITX boards from anyone but biostar that are X370 or x300 to decide on proper route.
> 
> All thats been ordered at this stage is Enermax 550w sfx psu since it was sourced for so little. I also have a wraith spire for cpu cooling in the meantime but if I go air I think noctuas low profiles will do the trick.


You dont need a heat gun, its a just a foil sticker that can peel off, I did it to my now redundant qbx

I too have a sfx psu with a silverstone adapter


----------



## chi-2

It's small not so beastly but it's quite a little monster by itself







and it does the job


----------



## frostbite

Thats a nice case


----------



## MocoIMO

Working on my first ITX build in a NCase M1, need a few parts to finish up


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Working on my first ITX build in a NCase M1, need a few parts to finish up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, I love my NCase.









Are you going full watercooling?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looking good, I love my NCase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going full watercooling?


Just going to water cool the GPU, CPU will be on air (That's the goal at least)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Just going to water cool the GPU, CPU will be on air (That's the goal at least)




Here's mine, got bored and pulled it apart today. Cleaned the loop and installed new PSU cables.


----------



## chir

GTX1070 is prolly mid-range for most in here by now, but it still feels like a nifty little sum***** so I decided to post anyway.





Please note the extremely stylish styrofoam stand to keep the floor dust from being sucked in.

AMD R7 1700X, 3.8GHz @ 1.308V
Asus B350M-A
Asus GTX 1070 OC Dual
16GB DDR4 (currently some G.Skill 4x4GB @ 2400, getting 2x8GB of Corsair LPX @ 3200 later.)
500GB Samsung 850 EVO

Arctic Cooling 240 Freezer in push-pull
all Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans + one 92mm PWM fan for the VRM, Phobya 8-way PWM hub.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Working on my first ITX build in a NCase M1, need a few parts to finish up


goodluck with the slim fans they did sweet FA when I tried them out


----------



## Smanci

I think I posted three years go with a _slightly_ different setup... This isn't a real beast but there's potential for a beast if I (probably not) happen to get an urge to upgrade. Cooling/size/looks/noise/performance are currently quite nicely matched.


----------



## KaffieneKing

@chir IMO it's beast 1440p high refresh gaming is definitely beastly!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> GTX1070 is prolly mid-range for most in here by now, but it still feels like a nifty little sum***** so I decided to post anyway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the extremely stylish styrofoam stand to keep the floor dust from being sucked in.
> 
> AMD R7 1700X, 3.8GHz @ 1.308V
> Asus B350M-A
> Asus GTX 1070 OC Dual
> 16GB DDR4 (currently some G.Skill 4x4GB @ 2400, getting 2x8GB of Corsair LPX @ 3200 later.)
> 500GB Samsung 850 EVO
> 
> Arctic Cooling 240 Freezer in push-pull
> all Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans + one 92mm PWM fan for the VRM, Phobya 8-way PWM hub.


Build looks good, how are you liking the Ryzen?

I have a 1070 and love it, beastly enough for me.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Build looks good, how are you liking the Ryzen?
> 
> I have a 1070 and love it, beastly enough for me.


Liking it! Bf has a desktop with same parts, except his is i5 7600K, it's been great fun comparing framerates. Sick with the flu so I can't game lots, so I've just been grinding the power button in an attempt to undervolt even more today. I got down to 1.25V during Prime95 small FTT now, seems stable at 3.8GHz. Very impressive for a powerful octacore, especially for the price. Can't wait to see if the 3200 RAM makes it go any faster, especially since the kit itself is actually 3600 and might later go at 3600. I'm somewhat hopeful it will, since Corsair LPX kits have been good for pretty much everyone so far.


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, love the vertical GPU.

I looked at Caselabs when I got my NCase, they are just so damn big.


----------



## Hydrored

Modded an NZXT Manta to fit an MATX MB and wrapped in 3M carbon fiber. Still need to clean it up, just finished it

Evga Micro 2, 6850K, NZXT Manta, 1080 Ti-


----------



## JR23

I think this very firmly fits in with the ethos here, maybe it could be a little smaller however it would definitely struggle to be any beastlier at this moment in time









*Chocolate Box by JR23*

Intel i7-6700k
EVGA Z170 Stinger
Corsair 8 Pack 2x8GB 4000C12
Nvidia Titan X Pascal
HyperX 3K 120GB
HyperX 3K 240GB
Silverstone SX600-G
Custom Parvum X1.0

Noctua NH-L12
Noctua iPPC NF-F12 2000 x2
EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Acetal+Nickel
EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Black
EK-SF3D EVO Adapters - Black
EK-DDC 3.2 PWM
EK DDC X-RES 100
XSPC AX120 - Black
Bitspower Enhance 10/12 - Silver
Bitspower brass 10/12 - Silver



























































































JR


----------



## mouacyk

@JR23























What's the overall volume? We need a new TeraFlops / ft^3 metric.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @JR23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the overall volume? We need a new TeraFlops / ft^3 metric.


It's 249 x 242 x 310mm (18.7l) or 9 3/4 x 9 1/2 x 12 1/4".

I vote we do standard firestrike score/cubic inches







21.20 fs/ci

JR


----------



## mouacyk

4.26 fs/ci here with a FT03


----------



## Gilles3000

Why not FS score / liter or fs/cl to keep the digits down? We might as well use the sensible system.


----------



## wiretap

Test fitting everything.So far so good!

Jonsbo U1 Plus
Corsair SF600 SFX PSU
ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac
Intel i7 7700k
16GB (8GBx2) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4-3000
Zotac GTX 1080 Mini
250GB Samsung 960 EVO NVMe
Noctua NH-C14S CPU Cooler w/ Noctua Redux 140mm PWM Silent Fan
Noctua Redux 80mm PWM Silent Fan (not installed yet)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Test fitting everything.So far so good!
> 
> Jonsbo U1 Plus
> Corsair SF600 SFX PSU
> ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac
> Intel i7 7700k
> 16GB (8GBx2) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4-3000
> Zotac GTX 1080 Mini
> 250GB Samsung 960 EVO NVMe
> Noctua NH-C14S CPU Cooler w/ Noctua Redux 140mm PWM Silent Fan
> Noctua Redux 80mm PWM Silent Fan (not installed yet)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.







I used to have a U2, very snug little build.

Looks like you just squeezed that 1080 in there, nice of Zotac to make one what would fit.


----------



## wiretap

Thanks. Yes, squeezed in with 2mm to spare, haha. I had to remove the 2x 2.5" SSD mounts to get it to slide into place. (which can be reinstalled after, but before you put in the CPU cooler) The Zotac 1080 Mini is 208mm in length, not the 211mm their site claims.


----------



## GTRtank

Just finished up my rig, very happy with it. Only thing I am going to do in the near future is custom cables at a shorter length, just to reduce the little bit of clutter there is even further! Let me know what you guys think!









https://pcpartpicker.com/b/DYHhP6


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Just finished up my rig, very happy with it. Only thing I am going to do in the near future is custom cables at a shorter length, just to reduce the little bit of clutter there is even further! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/DYHhP6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, and very beastly.









I got the cables for my SF450 here, takes about a month but a hell of a lot cheaper than CableMod. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/SF-Series/907279_509641843.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.tGYbbP


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks good, and very beastly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the cables for my SF450 here, takes about a month but a hell of a lot cheaper than CableMod. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/SF-Series/907279_509641843.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.tGYbbP


Thanks man! That was the goal!

Thanks for the link! That is like nothing compared to CableMod, haha saved me quite a few dollhairs that's for sure.

Edit: Ordered the cables, saved 60$.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Thanks man! That was the goal!
> 
> Thanks for the link! That is like nothing compared to CableMod, haha saved me quite a few dollhairs that's for sure.
> 
> Edit: Ordered the cables, saved 60$.


Nice, I actually got the link from this site and shared it on the [H]ard forum in the Ncase thread, several people have gotten some and been happy with them. Here is a pic of the cables in my case.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice, I actually got the link from this site and shared it on the [H]ard forum in the Ncase thread, several people have gotten some and been happy with them. Here is a pic of the cables in my case.


Awesome! They look good for sure.That is exactly what I ordered as well, just black. I think I ordered from that website a long time ago, because they had custom SuperFlower cables which I couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Test fitting everything.So far so good!
> 
> Jonsbo U1 Plus
> Corsair SF600 SFX PSU
> ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac
> Intel i7 7700k
> 16GB (8GBx2) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4-3000
> Zotac GTX 1080 Mini
> 250GB Samsung 960 EVO NVMe
> Noctua NH-C14S CPU Cooler w/ Noctua Redux 140mm PWM Silent Fan
> Noctua Redux 80mm PWM Silent Fan (not installed yet)


Class AAA cramming. I love that THICK aluminum magnesium alloy.

That's going to be a sauna though.


----------



## wiretap

I'll have to do some torture tests ^_^ I really don't think it will be that bad.


----------



## Panther Al

Crappy photo's, and still work to be done with cleaning up cables and the like, but I think this qualifies for this thread?

CaseLabs BH2, ASRock X99E-ITX, With honestly silly (if not stupid) levels of hardware.


----------



## rfarmer

Anyone with an Asus Strix Z270i?



https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-z270i-strix-rgb-monoblock-nickel


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Anyone with an Asus Strix Z270i?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-z270i-strix-rgb-monoblock-nickel


Yeah I've got one, love it! I'm not water-cooling it sadly


----------



## imersa

@rfarmer Had that very block arrive this week







looks nice.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> @rfarmer Had that very block arrive this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice.


That's an awesome looking block, please post some pics.


----------



## nyk20z3

This is going in my recent Silverstone RVZ01-E build -

I will post pics when its complete, its a ridiculously small case compared to my current In Win 509.


----------



## Dortheleus




----------



## nyk20z3

Installing a Samsung 960 EVO in the RVZ01-E build -


----------



## lever2stacks

My parvum r1.0 build





Lever


----------



## Deeptek

Looks great man but I cant get over the flex in the panels.. A bit thicker acrylic would solve the issue and cant see why they dont do this.


----------



## lever2stacks

I'm not sure what panel flex you are talking about? Its pretty sturdy more sturdy than a lot of the metal cases I have used.


----------



## Deeptek

Your mid and bottom panels look to be slightly drooping but maybe its the angel of the shot. Its something that I have noticed on some of their cases though. I'm not hating by any means. Your build looks great as do most of the Parvum builds that I have seen.. It seems if they thickened the pieces of acrylic that run horizontal in their cases it might fix the issue but i'm no engineer and not trying to do any discrediting to them or their customers. its just merely an observation I have made over the last few years of following their builds.


----------



## jooopaaa

My WIP ITX-rig.



All 2mm aluminium.

specs: GTX1070 mini, 7600k, 16Gb Trident z RGB etc.

More pictures soon.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My WIP ITX-rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 2mm aluminium.
> 
> specs: GTX1070 mini, 7600k, 16Gb Trident z RGB etc.
> 
> More pictures soon.


Looks good, how many liters?


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Your mid and bottom panels look to be slightly drooping but maybe its the angel of the shot. Its something that I have noticed on some of their cases though. I'm not hating by any means. Your build looks great as do most of the Parvum builds that I have seen.. It seems if they thickened the pieces of acrylic that run horizontal in their cases it might fix the issue but i'm no engineer and not trying to do any discrediting to them or their customers. its just merely an observation I have made over the last few years of following their builds.


Thank you for the kind words. No worries there is just a slight flex I'm talking like .35mm on the midplate. Probably a bit more on the bottom panel from the weight of the rads. It don't bother me and once the side panel is on its unnoticable.

Sorry if I came off standoffish not my intention. Really love this thread lots of awesome micro's and mini's.


----------



## Deeptek

Wow! This new inWin ITX case about halfway through this Hardware Canucks video!!!!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This new inWin ITX case about halfway through this Hardware Canucks video!!!!


I like it, the wood and tempered glass looks really cool.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*


I would love to make something like that. I love mixing wood and metal.


----------



## bob808

For not having a dedicated gpu, it's pretty beast!








specs:
Motherbaord: Asus Maximus VII Impact
CPU: Intel Kaby Lake (4 threads @4.1Ghz)
RAM: Corsair 3000 Mhz 8gb DDR4 (CL 15)
SSD: 128gb Samsung Pro
HDD: 2 TB Seagate 'Firecuda'
Case: Nintendo Entertainment System


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> For not having a dedicated gpu, it's pretty beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs:
> Motherbaord: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: Intel Kaby Lake (4 threads @4.1Ghz)
> RAM: Corsair 3000 Mhz 8gb DDR4 (CL 15)
> SSD: 128gb Samsung Pro
> HDD: 2 TB Seagate 'Firecuda'
> Case: Nintendo Entertainment System
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extras


I like, very well done


----------



## nyk20z3

Testing the new set up -



Silverstone RVZ01-E
Asus Z270I Gaming
Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC
7700k Delidded
Samsung 960 EVO 500GB M.2
Silverstone SST-SX500-LG
Silverstone AR06
Corsair LPX 2X8GB 3000Mhz


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Testing the new set up -
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01-E
> Asus Z270I Gaming
> Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC
> 7700k Delidded
> Samsung 960 EVO 500GB M.2
> Silverstone SST-SX500-LG
> Silverstone AR06
> Corsair LPX 2X8GB 3000Mhz


Looks very similar to my new setup!

Silverstone RVZ02 case
Silverstone 600w Modular SFX PSU gold

Intel i7-7700k
Asus ROG Strix Z270I Mini ITX
16 gb Corsair Vengeance lpx 3200
EVGA 1080 ti SC2
Scythe Big Shuriken cooler
500gb Samsung 850 evo SSD
2tb Seagate Firecuda SSHD
4tb Seagate Barracuda HDD 2.5"


----------



## murderbymodem

When your Heatsink/Fan is almost the size of your entire motherboard.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> When your Heatsink/Fan is almost the size of your entire motherboard.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> When your Heatsink/Fan is almost the size of your entire motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Or bigger.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I keep all my passwords on a floppy disk, security through obscurity.


i like this, it amuses me.


----------



## wsaunders

Just finished my build last night!

i7 7700K w/ CM 212 Evo Cooler
16gb TridentZ RGB 3000mhz
Asus ROG z270 Strix I
NVIDIA GeForce 460 (placeholder till my 1080TI gets here







)
250gb Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX

New Build:


Old Build: As you can see I wasn't exactly utilizing the space anyway so i thought why not shrink it down.


----------



## ekg84

Not even close as beastly as some other rigs in this awesome thread but I figured I'd still share. My Define Nano S. Slightly modded. Some older hardware too, but hey, it works

















ECS Z97 Drone
4690K @4.4Ghz
8Gb Klevv DDR3 2666
GTX 980
480Gb PNY SSD
4TB Seagate Barracuda


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Not even close as beastly as some other rigs in this awesome thread but I figured I'd still share. My Define Nano S. Slightly modded. Some older hardware too, but hey, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECS Z97 Drone
> 4690K @4.4Ghz
> 8Gb Klevv DDR3 2666
> GTX 980
> 480Gb PNY SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda


Very clean wiring job, nicely done. But all that empty space...that's a big part of why I ordered an NCase M1 instead. 26L compared to 13.7L.








Can't wait for it to get here it just hit customs in LA. Probably get it within 1-2 weeks I think.


----------



## soundx98

Looks great - loving the MNPCTech handles


----------



## imersa

@ekg84 Great little rig!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Not even close as beastly as some other rigs in this awesome thread but I figured I'd still share. My Define Nano S. Slightly modded. Some older hardware too, but hey, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECS Z97 Drone
> 4690K @4.4Ghz
> 8Gb Klevv DDR3 2666
> GTX 980
> 480Gb PNY SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda


Very nicely done, really good job on the cable management. Don't knock the old hardware, I wish I had never wasted my money to upgrade my Devil's Canyon, any improvement is too small to notice.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Very clean wiring job, nicely done. But all that empty space...that's a big part of why I ordered an NCase M1 instead. 26L compared to 13.7L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for it to get here it just hit customs in LA. Probably get it within 1-2 weeks I think.


I have had my M1 for a year now and can say I love it, great little case. Enjoy yours.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Very clean wiring job, nicely done. But all that empty space...that's a big part of why I ordered an NCase M1 instead. 26L compared to 13.7L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for it to get here it just hit customs in LA. Probably get it within 1-2 weeks I think.


Thanks! I agree, with plain air cooling Nano S does look quite empty, but I got it so cheap I cannot really complain. I do like NCase M1 a lot, that aluminium build looks so solid and high quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Looks great - loving the MNPCTech handles


Thank you!, And yes, these handles are awesome even though they cost more than the case itself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> @ekg84 Great little rig!


I appreciate it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very nicely done, really good job on the cable management. Don't knock the old hardware, I wish I had never wasted my money to upgrade my Devil's Canyon, any improvement is too small to notice.


Thank you!, Yeah, 4690K isn't too far behind 6600k/7600K and GTX 980 is actually tad faster than a 1060.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close as beastly as some other rigs in this awesome thread but I figured I'd still share. My Define Nano S. Slightly modded. Some older hardware too, but hey, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECS Z97 Drone
> 4690K @4.4Ghz
> 8Gb Klevv DDR3 2666
> GTX 980
> 480Gb PNY SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda


I knew this build style looked familiar. I got the Core 1000 case because of you. Front panel mod is as clean as ever. Well done!


----------



## becks

Just a litle teaser of my Define Nano S(5.1 7700k, 32Gb 3866 oc ram):








The Becks beer in there is the 275ml one, for reference.
Where it stands an EK XE 240 goes in, which is in warranty at the moment.
Wanted to do full hard tubing first than decided to try a hybrid mix of hard and soft...will see if I like it or not down the road.
All cables will be custom made by me..ongoing
GPU will be replaced by a watercooled gtx 1080 ti...ongoing
Plenty of work to do so will keep you updated


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Just a litle teaser of my Define Nano S(5.1 7700k, 32Gb 3866 oc ram):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Becks beer in there is the 275ml one, for reference.
> Where it stands an EK XE 240 goes in, which is in warranty at the moment.
> Wanted to do full hard tubing first than decided to try a hybrid mix of hard and soft...will see if I like it or not down the road.
> All cables will be custom made by me..ongoing
> GPU will be replaced by a watercooled gtx 1080 ti...ongoing
> Plenty of work to do so will keep you updated


Looking good, make sure you post plenty of pics.


----------



## becks

A bit of an update, still don't have the GPU (Probably another month at least) or the front Rad so went ahead with doing the sensor / soft tube layout.
Need to change some fittings with 90 Compact .... Ongoing
Need to re-cut some soft tubing... Ongoing
Need at least 3 more sensors... Ongoing (1 for intake air.....1 case temp....1 for GPU backplate....1 for Outlet CPU.....1 for Outlet GPU; Sensor HUB ?! I am not sure something like this exist will have to search)
Have 3 sensors at the moment (1 back of MB VRM...1 Under front MB VRM Heat sink.....1 Inline for Reservoir)



Spoiler: Warning: Pics











Thanks @rfarmer, it's appreciated. Will try my best


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> A bit of an update, still don't have the GPU (Probably another month at least) or the front Rad so went ahead with doing the sensor / soft tube layout.
> Need to change some fittings with 90 Compact .... Ongoing
> Need to re-cut some soft tubing... Ongoing
> Need at least 3 more sensors... Ongoing (1 for intake air.....1 case temp....1 for GPU backplate....1 for Outlet CPU.....1 for Outlet GPU; Sensor HUB ?! I am not sure something like this exist will have to search)
> Have 3 sensors at the moment (1 back of MB VRM...1 Under front MB VRM Heat sink.....1 Inline for Reservoir)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @rfarmer, it's appreciated. Will try my best


Looking good. So have you decided to just use soft tubing or are you going to add hard tubing later?


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looking good. So have you decided to just use soft tubing or are you going to add hard tubing later?


Hard 10 mm tubing after I add the GPU... or a Hybrid Hard on display areas and Soft in tricky places (like the one going around the Pump)


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Not even close as beastly as some other rigs in this awesome thread but I figured I'd still share. My Define Nano S. Slightly modded. Some older hardware too, but hey, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECS Z97 Drone
> 4690K @4.4Ghz
> 8Gb Klevv DDR3 2666
> GTX 980
> 480Gb PNY SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda


nice build, nano S is great case, I'm doing chris cornell tribute with one atm

MNPCTECH handles really accent it nicely.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> nice build, nano S is great case, I'm doing chris cornell tribute with one atm
> 
> MNPCTECH handles really accent it nicely.


Appreciate the comment! I'll look forward to the build you're working on! The handles are top notch. I have 2 rigs and both have these handles installed. They are super convenient to move the rig around, look really cool and the quality is amazing.


----------



## wsaunders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Appreciate the comment! I'll look forward to the build you're working on! The handles are top notch. I have 2 rigs and both have these handles installed. They are super convenient to move the rig around, look really cool and the quality is amazing.


Are they hard to install? What do you need to install them?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsaunders*
> 
> Are they hard to install? What do you need to install them?


They are actually not too difficult to install. The come with some socket head screws and nuts, you just need to drill some holes. I ended up using different screws on one of my rigs cause screws supplied are kind of long.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Not even close as beastly as some other rigs in this awesome thread but I figured I'd still share. My Define Nano S. Slightly modded. Some older hardware too, but hey, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECS Z97 Drone
> 4690K @4.4Ghz
> 8Gb Klevv DDR3 2666
> GTX 980
> 480Gb PNY SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda


Looks fantastic!







It looks like you are using a tempered glass side panel? If so, what did you use to mount it? Looks like some kind of standoffs. Do you have a link to the exact ones? Would like to do this myself, if it isn't too hard. I assume you got the panel laser cut at some place, as well?


----------



## Spectrus77

My corsair 350D.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> My corsair 350D.


Very Nice.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> My corsair 350D.


What card is that?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What card is that?


1080Ti Strix


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> My corsair 350D.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Almost done, a bit more cable management, sleeve fan cables and re-route some other cables. That's an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX 980, and NH-d15s with Silent Wings.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Almost done, a bit more cable management, sleeve fan cables and re-route some other cables. That's an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX 980, and NH-d15s with Silent Wings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, looks quite beastly.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Almost done, a bit more cable management, sleeve fan cables and re-route some other cables. That's an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX 980, and NH-d15s with Silent Wings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Didn't know you could fit a NH-D15 in a SG09/10. I guess you have a SG10.








I have the NH-D14 myself, and it fills the case pretty well.

Is it a fan-controller you have modded in at the bottom of the front?

Beastly!


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Nice! Didn't know you could fit a NH-D15 in a SG09/10. I guess you have a SG10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the NH-D14 myself, and it fills the case pretty well.
> 
> Is it a fan-controller you have modded in at the bottom of the front?
> 
> Beastly!


Aquaero !


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very nice, looks quite beastly.


Thanks! Made me think of Wolverine when I had everything shoved in there. (the 5 foot something from the com8c book







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Nice! Didn't know you could fit a NH-D15 in a SG09/10. I guess you have a SG10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the NH-D14 myself, and it fills the case pretty well.
> 
> Is it a fan-controller you have modded in at the bottom of the front?
> 
> Beastly!


)

It's the NH-D15S, the model with the offset to allow better compatibility with the first pcie slot. And let me tell you, it's as thight as it will ever be. I couldn't fit the backplate on my GPU, or the bracket on the Accelero and the fan clips actually touch the pcb, I insulated them so they don't short something. I've seen the regular NH-D15 in an sg09/10, so I knew it would fit, but block the first pcie slot. Also considered the Black Rock 3 Pro, but it would have blocked the pcie slot too.
The fan controler is indeed an Aquaero 6, like @galletabah said, made a case for it from styrene sheet, painted it and attached it with a couple of velcro strips. Fits perfectly!!!
Now all I have to do is connect all the fans to it and finish the cable sleeving and management

If anyone is curious, temps while gaming do not exceed 65°C on both CPU and GPU. That's a 5820k @4.5Ghz 1.280 v and GTX 980 @1500Mhz (ran @1556 under water but not on air) Didn't have the temp sensors hooked to the Aquaero so I don't know the ambient, but it was not cool, I was sweating with the AC on (AC is pretty crappy)

P. S. I hate typing more than two words on my phone... Will edit at home.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Nice SG10! I love that thing.

Tbh I love most well designed silverstone cases.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Thanks! Made me think of Wolverine when I had everything shoved in there. (the 5 foot something from the com8c book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> )
> 
> It's the NH-D15S, the model with the offset to allow better compatibility with the first pcie slot. And let me tell you, it's as thight as it will ever be. I couldn't fit the backplate on my GPU, or the bracket on the Accelero and the fan clips actually touch the pcb, I insulated them so they don't short something. I've seen the regular NH-D15 in an sg09/10, so I knew it would fit, but block the first pcie slot. Also considered the Black Rock 3 Pro, but it would have blocked the pcie slot too.
> The fan controler is indeed an Aquaero 6, like @galletabah said, made a case for it from styrene sheet, painted it and attached it with a couple of velcro strips. Fits perfectly!!!
> Now all I have to do is connect all the fans to it and finish the cable sleeving and management
> 
> If anyone is curious, temps while gaming do not exceed 65°C on both CPU and GPU. That's a 5820k @4.5Ghz 1.280 v and GTX 980 @1500Mhz (ran @1556 under water but not on air) Didn't have the temp sensors hooked to the Aquaero so I don't know the ambient, but it was not cool, I was sweating with the AC on (AC is pretty crappy)
> 
> P. S. I hate typing more than two words on my phone... Will edit at home.


I just had to add, omg that Noctua looks so much better with black fans.


----------



## intermission

I'd like to think my PC is pretty beastly for the size.



Case: Cougar QBX
CPU: Intel i7-7700k
RAM: corsair LPD DDR4 3000mhz
Power: corsair TX650M
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z-270 wifi
Hard Drive: PNY 1TB SSD
Graphics: EVGA 1080 SC
Cooling: Cryorig H7
NZXT HUE +

For my first time building anything besides an ATX system I think it came out pretty good. The thermals are a little higher than I would prefer, but they aren't anything to get alarmed about. And the fans stay nice and quiet. The only mod I had to do to the case was to trim a tiny piece of plastic on the side panel in order for the CPU cooler to fit.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Death Bomb below in my Sig Rigs, Nano S:


----------



## Dortheleus




----------



## hyp36rmax

*Case Labs Mercury S5*


----------



## Dortheleus

Looking good


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Looking good


Thanks!!


----------



## NADRIGOL

I posted more pictures and details of my latest build in the SG13 thread to detail the case mods, but just discovered this wonderful thread and wanted to share it here. Built it for my girlfriend after finding a pink SG13 for sale again. CPU - 7700k, GPU - 1080ti Hybrid, SSD - m.2 EVO, Cool - H60, PSU - SX800-LTI. The trick was fitting two AIO rads and two fans in push pull in an SG13. The next trick was finding so many pink accessories









Tubing Routing pre second fan.


Adding the second fan.





Everything wired.


On the desk.


----------



## Dortheleus




----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> I posted more pictures and details of my latest build in the SG13 thread to detail the case mods, but just discovered this wonderful thread and wanted to share it here. Built it for my girlfriend after finding a pink SG13 for sale again. CPU - 7700k, GPU - 1080ti Hybrid, SSD - m.2 EVO, Cool - H60, PSU - SX800-LTI. The trick was fitting two AIO rads and two fans in push pull in an SG13. The next trick was finding so many pink accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubing Routing pre second fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the second fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything wired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is very, um, pink. Long as girlfriend likes it.









I've seen stacked AIOs in a couple Cooler Master Elite 130s before, never with a 7700K/1080 Ti. What are the temps like?


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is very, um, pink. Long as girlfriend likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen stacked AIOs in a couple Cooler Master Elite 130s before, never with a 7700K/1080 Ti. What are the temps like?


I haven't done any extensive testing, but the GPU sticks at 50 in Overwatch, and the CPU bounces around between 70 and 80 after running Prime95 for a while. I was surprised how inconsistent the CPU temp is, but I shouldn't have been after hearing everyone whine about it. I might also just need to adjust the fan profiles. I think I have them hit 100% at 70 degrees, so it might just be the temps dipping above and below 70 and changing the fan speed.


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## Mads1

Here is my little Rig.


----------



## frostbite

That's nice, what's it running?


----------



## brox

I have an mATX mobo does that count? Haha. I have been looking to put it in a smaller case. Any suggestions?





Currently A LOT of unused space in that rig. It is my workstation build for school/ CAD.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brox*
> 
> I have an mATX mobo does that count? Haha. I have been looking to put it in a smaller case. Any suggestions? .


Assuming you have an ATX power supply and want to keep that CLC and still want a side panel window.

I'd suggest the Jonsbo C3, but it might not be easy to get in the US.

Alternatively there's also the In Win 301, which comes with a pretty nice glass side panel or the Raijintek Styx.


----------



## brox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Assuming you have an ATX power supply and want to keep that CLC and still want a side panel window.
> 
> I'd suggest the Jonsbo C3, but it might not be easy to get in the US.
> 
> Alternatively there's also the In Win 301, which comes with a pretty nice glass side panel or the Raijintek Styx.


Thanks for the info! I do have a regular ATX PSU, but I could always change it. I would try to find a modular one if I were to go for a new PSU. My current one is nice but not modular and I can only hide the wires due to the cover in my Enthoo Pro.


----------



## Draygonn

I upgraded the Corsair 250D to a 4790k and 1080 Ti for VR supersampling.


----------



## blooder11181

"AMD FX 6_PACK"

NOX X-PACE microatx
AEROCOOL KCAS 500WATTS
ASUS M5A78L-M USB3
FX 6300 HEXACORE 3.5GHZ
AMD STOCK COOLER
8GB DDR3 1600 CL11
ATI HD 4350 512MB DDR2
SOUND/LAN ONBOARD
250GB SATA 3 7200RPM WINDOWS 10
500GB SATA 2 5900RPM BACKUPS
LG DVD RW SATA


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Here is my little Rig.


Looks awesome! What are the specs?


----------



## imersa

@xP_0nex

Hardware:

Case: Custom Design Parvum R1.0
CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k
MB: Evga Micro V2 X99
GPU: TITAN XP
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
PSU: Silverstone Platinum 1000W
HD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ( Back-up Drive )
2x Samsung 500gb 850 evo ssd ( Game Drives )
1x Samsung 845dc ssd 480GB ( 3D-Render Programs )
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2 NVMe O/S

Water Cooling:

1x Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO CPU Block
1x Hardwareluxx Edition Top
2x HEATKILLER IV XL GPU Block
1x Watercool D5 pump
2x HWLabs GTS 360mm Rads
Mayhems , coolant not sure what colour yet.
Bitspower Fittings.
Bitspower crystal link
Aquaero 6XT
EK Vardar F4/F3 120/140mmER

Sleeving:

MDPC-X: Shady 19, Black & Platinum

Misc:

Twin LED 3mm ultra bright - white
Darkside LED White Strips 12cm x 4 this may change.
Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Fan splitter


----------



## becks

Nobody praising my hard worked build I want to sell...
Me sad...
Me very sad...

P.S. picture quality really matters with you folks


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Nobody praising my hard worked build


I don't think I've seen you post your build? Kind of hard to praise something you can't see.


----------



## becks

@Gilles3000From this:










http://hwbot.org/submission/3546963 - (Novice) 1763 Marks 7700K

To this...










And finally...


Still ongoing work









Maximus VIII Impact
I7 7700k @ 5.1
32Gb Ram 2x16Gb @ 3733
Intel 750 series 400GB SSD U.2
Gigabyte 1080TI @ 2052


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> @Gilles3000
> And finally...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ongoing work


Looks great, clean tube routing and about as full as you can get it, I would maybe consider sleeved cables, but aside from that its nearly perfect.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*


Thank you


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> ...And finally...
> 
> 
> Still ongoing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus VIII Impact
> I7 7700k @ 5.1
> 32Gb Ram 2x16Gb @ 3733
> Intel 750 series 400GB SSD U.2
> Gigabyte 1080TI @ 2052


Very nice


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Very nice


Much appreciated


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> @Gilles3000From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3546963 - (Novice) 1763 Marks 7700K
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ongoing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus VIII Impact
> I7 7700k @ 5.1
> 32Gb Ram 2x16Gb @ 3733
> Intel 750 series 400GB SSD U.2
> Gigabyte 1080TI @ 2052


Looks great too!









Someday, hopefully can get a full water cooled build with hard-lines.


----------



## technyk32

What if there are 5 expansion slots on the case?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> What if there are 5 expansion slots on the case?


Frowned upon, but if you have something special we'll consider it.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> What if there are 5 expansion slots on the case?


Hehe, I started with a Node 304 and I'm currently housing my rig in a Define C mini... no way compact per se, but if you efficiently cram as much things as possible, it makes it a compact case... relatively ?


----------



## technyk32

It's the case from a Dell dimension 4550. I haven't finished the build yet, but so far I have a Ryzen 5 1400, gigabyte GA-AB350M-D3H, and an RX 460 (going to be carried over from my current rig). Since the board has a PCI slot I might slap my Audigy 2 in there


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Added gpu block as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without side panel:


god that's clean!! looks great!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Nobody praising my hard worked build I want to sell...
> Me sad...
> Me very sad...
> 
> P.S. picture quality really matters with you folks


Not true!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1618320/fractal-design-nano-s-owners-club/60#post_26312859


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Not true!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1618320/fractal-design-nano-s-owners-club/60#post_26312859


Had a bad day.. needed someone to cheer me up


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> god that's clean!! looks great!


Thanks.
Build is no longer with me, switched to bench, which is used by around a year now.
I will bore you guys with my Q06 for the last time. For change of pace here is little video compilation:


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Thanks.
> Build is no longer with me, switched to bench, which is used by around a year now.
> I will bore you guys with my Q06 for the last time. For change of pace here is little video compilation:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Personally I never get bored seeing this build, looks fantastic.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> What if there are 5 expansion slots on the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Frowned upon, but if you have something special we'll consider it.


Caselabs Mercury S5 has 5 slots but when it's fully built with water-cooling internals can be just as packed as an SG13 with full water-cooling.


----------



## frostbite

I got the new mobo and nvme running yesterday

It is faster but not really worth doing over sata ssd's


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> I got the new mobo and nvme running yesterday
> 
> It is faster but not really worth doing over sata ssd's


No extra sata power cables is worth it alone.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> No extra sata power cables is worth it alone.


This.

I'm very excited for the future when we get ITX boards with no sata connectors (I've used exactly zero in my last three ITX builds). Imagine what they can do with all that space! (See this board for example of why we need theoretically/eventually need more space on ITX boards)


----------



## frostbite

That is very cool


----------



## nyk20z3

Shift X build -

8700K, Strix 1080 Ti OC etc....


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> No extra sata power cables is worth it alone.


yeah, i'm going 1050Ti and M.2 for less cabling on my mobile case.

With just 24p and 8p motherboard powers, no sata, no molex, fans just on mobo pwm, easy routing, almost zero clutter, airflow enhanced....

lots of pros


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> yeah, i'm going 1050Ti and M.2 for less cabling on my mobile case.
> 
> With just 24p and 8p motherboard powers, no sata, no molex, fans just on mobo pwm, easy routing, almost zero clutter, airflow enhanced....
> 
> lots of pros


Which Case ?


----------



## NBrock

Maximus VII Gene with 5775c and Dual 1080ti checking in.



Edit. Impact was my old board lol.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Maximus VII Impact with 5775c and Dual 1080ti checking in.


That's not an Impact... =/


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Maximus VII Gene with 5775c and Dual 1080ti checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Impact was my old board lol.


How high does your VRM temp read?


----------



## NBrock

Sits at 43*c pretty consistently regardless of how long I am gaming.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Which Case ?


at first, a raidmax atomic... next year, a custom project , sometrhing between LZ7 or MI-6, still choosing... but most probably polished ALU body with wood sidepanels.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> at first, a raidmax atomic... next year, a custom project , sometrhing between LZ7 or MI-6, still choosing... but most probably polished ALU body with wood sidepanels.


Make sure you publish pics when you get it. I have a MI-6 on order, really looking forward to the build. I already have a 8700k and Gigabyte Z370N, going to go with a MSI GTX 1070 Aero ITX so should be fairly beastly.


----------



## encrypted11

Intel Core i7-8700K 5.3GHz
(Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT)
ASRock Z370 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/AC
NVidia GeForce Gtx 1080 TI
(Aquacomputer Kryographics Pascal)
G.SKILL Trident Z 16GB (8GBx2)
Samsung SSD 960 PRO 1TB
EVGA G3 750W
Bitspower 12mm fittings, Lutro0 extensions.

Was fairly easy to drain the first time I did that.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-8700K 5.3GHz
> (Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT)
> ASRock Z370 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/AC
> NVidia GeForce Gtx 1080 TI
> (Aquacomputer Kryographics Pascal)
> G.SKILL Trident Z 16GB (8GBx2)
> Samsung SSD 960 PRO 1TB
> EVGA G3 750W
> Bitspower 12mm fittings, Lutro0 extensions.
> 
> Was fairly easy to drain the first time I did that.


Very nice build.


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'm very excited for the future when we get ITX boards with no sata connectors (I've used exactly zero in my last three ITX builds). Imagine what they can do with all that space! (See this board for example of why we need theoretically/eventually need more space on ITX boards)


I don't think that's gonna happen for a very long time


----------



## Signaturisti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> What if there are 5 expansion slots on the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> It's the case from a Dell dimension 4550. I haven't finished the build yet, but so far I have a Ryzen 5 1400, gigabyte GA-AB350M-D3H, and an RX 460 (going to be carried over from my current rig). Since the board has a PCI slot I might slap my Audigy 2 in there


Im sorry but I cant be the only one thinking this isnt beastly at all? Especially if paired with old Dell-case. Thats HTPC hardware tbh


----------



## QAKE

Just wanted to post pictures of the final build. I made some usefull mods that can apply to a lot of users, but I dont know if my PC is worth a build log.
It's a simple PC with quietness and design in mind, so not a beastly one, altough it could easily be. I plan to upgrage the 1050Ti to a 1080Ti Mini in the near future.

Does it still qualify?

*Parts:*
Intel I5-7600K
Asus Z270-I
G.Skill Trident RGB 2x8GB 3600MHz
Asus GTX 1050Ti Strix OC
Corsair SFX 600W
WD RED 3Tb
Samsung 500GB SSD M.2
Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Looks great!


----------



## Signaturisti

Indeed!

Isnt Metis inverted as stock? Is it easily "reversible" to normal layout?
@Qake


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signaturisti*
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Isnt Metis inverted as stock? Is it easily "reversible" to normal layout?
> @Qake


I switched the top and the bottom pannel, you still have to drill 2 holes to hold the motherboard panel. But it's really easy to swith, about 16 screws


----------



## lwwz

Intel Core i7-7700K 4.2 GHz LGA 1151 de-lidded
ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming ITX/ac Motherboard
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080Ti Mini 11GB
Ballistix Elite 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 UDIMM
Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB
Samsung 850 EVO 4TB SSD (2)
Corsair Hydro Series H90 Extreme CPU Cooler
Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM 140mm fan (2)
Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM slim 120mm fan
Windows 10 Pro 64
Acer Predator XB271HU IPS 27-inch WQHD (2560 x 1440) w/NVIDIA G-Sync
Filco Majestouch Minila Air KB - Cherry MX Red
Corsair SF600 SFX Power Supply
LIAN LI PC-TU200B Case
Razer Mamba Wireless Gaming Mouse
SteelSeries Arctis 7 DTS 7.1 Wireless Headphones
ICY DOCK 2 x 2.5" HDD/SSD to 5.25" Hot Swap Mobile Rack Cage w/ 3.5" Device Bay
Tendak USB 3.0 4-Ports 3.5 inch Front Panel
Lian-Li PE-01 PSU Extension Adapter

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6765944/version/6765946


----------



## fleetfeather

Should grab a H140-X and cool the GPU too, or grab a Monsta 140 and mount a small pump/res combo somewhere


----------



## lwwz

Unfortunately, trying to shoehorn another radiator in this case will require major mods. About the only place it would fit would be cutting a window on the side plate which would make getting in and out of the case a bit of a pain or cutting a window in the top which would make it really hard to retain the carry handle. The carry handle was a major reason for using this case to make it as portable as possible.


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh, i meant in place of the h90







nice build regardless!


----------



## lwwz

Ah, that makes WAY more sense! ?

After running it for a solid month at near 100% my GPU temps are solidly in the 72-78C range with the fans running at about 800-900rpm so I'm pretty happy with the cooling. It's whisper quiet after initial boot. That first 5 seconds with the PPC fans at 3000rpm is pretty obnoxious though!

It's hard to tell from the photos but with the exception of the coolant lines there's almost no obstruction to airflow from the front to the back of the case.


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'm very excited for the future when we get ITX boards with no sata connectors (I've used exactly zero in my last three ITX builds). Imagine what they can do with all that space! (See this board for example of why we need theoretically/eventually need more space on ITX boards)


Not until I can get 3 M.2 slots. I keep my boot drive separate from my data drives that are mirrored. Too many drive failures in my past... ?

EDIT: ASRock X299e-ITX/ac = Problem Solved!


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Not until I can get 3 M.2 slots. I keep my boot drive separate from my data drives that are mirrored. Too many drive failures in my past... ?


I'm still waiting for a mini DTX board, since many case manufacturers are making cases that already fit it. I want to use my sound card


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Not until I can get 3 M.2 slots. I keep my boot drive separate from my data drives that are mirrored. Too many drive failures in my past... ?
> 
> EDIT: ASRock = Problem Solved!


You beat me to it with the edit! If you took the sata ports off that board, you might sneak a fourth m.2 in there somewhere!


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a mini DTX board, since many case manufacturers are making cases that already fit it. I want to use my sound card


I felt the same way until I bought my first really good usb headphones with actually meaningful virtual surround sound.


----------



## mouacyk

Please elaborate on the usb sound with meaningful surround. Thanks.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a mini DTX board, since many case manufacturers are making cases that already fit it. I want to use my sound card


While I too want mini DTX, I don't see why you'd want to use it for something as basic as a sound card. There are plenty of external dac/amp's and soundcards available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> I felt the same way until I bought my first really good usb headphones with actually meaningful virtual surround sound.


I'd take some good quality open headphones, over almost any usb gaming headset with virtual surround.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> While I too want mini DTX, I don't see why you'd want to use it for something as basic as a sound card. There are plenty of external dac/amp's and soundcards available.
> I'd take some good quality open headphones, over almost any usb gaming headset with virtual surround.


But that's the thing, I don't like either external DACs or external sound cards. It doesn't flow with the cleanliness of the desk







. I prefer not to have so many computer "modules" out and around the main tower. Call me weird I guess.


----------



## 7nationarmy

I have mine stacked like this so the desk isn't too cluttered.


----------



## NADRIGOL

I think the dream of DTX is dual single slot water cooled graphics cards. I run a single slot watercooled 295x2 in my bitfenix prodigy. Always made we wish I could use that second case slot for another.


----------



## rued

Just finished my new build.


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> I think the dream of DTX is dual single slot water cooled graphics cards. I run a single slot watercooled 295x2 in my bitfenix prodigy. Always made we wish I could use that second case slot for another.


Another 295x2! Not many of us out there. Loved mine when they came out but damn it was expensive! Now a single GTX 1080 out performs it. I was running it in my LFF system until last month. Trying to figure out what to do with it now...


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Please elaborate on the usb sound with meaningful surround. Thanks.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016YGMH9U/


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Another 295x2! Not many of us out there. Loved mine when they came out but damn it was expensive! Now a single GTX 1080 out performs it. I was running it in my LFF system until last month. Trying to figure out what to do with it now...


We're a niche group! Been planning my upgrade but not going to make the jump until I can do the whole system and a new monitor. Just built an sg13 with dual AIO's for my gf. Would love to do something similar for myself. Don't think I'll do another full custom loop. It's a lot of time, money, upkeep, and space. Very cool, very rewarding, but not massively meaningful performance gains.

295x2 probably best resold to someone who wants it for compute tasks. That's how I sold my 5970 before that. They can still push through crazy numbers, but these dual gpu cards lose their charm when their single gpu gaming performance falls behind.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's Nvidia, but the 1080Ti and Titan Xp both did away with the DVI connector, so with a water block they are true one slot cards without resorting to cutting the DVI riser off the card as before. I don't know if AMD has any DVI-less cards.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's Nvidia, but the 1080Ti and Titan Xp both did away with the DVI connector, so with a water block they are true one slot cards without resorting to cutting the DVI riser off the card as before. I don't know if AMD has any DVI-less cards.


Actually there are a lot of AMD ones. The reference R9 Fury and Nano, the reference RX 480, 580 and Vega don't have a DVI connector.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't know if AMD has any DVI-less cards.


A bunch, most of the Vega and Fury cards.


----------



## Schnitter

A few Shift/Shift X builds in here. Love the looks of the case, but I've been hearing they will come out with a revision in the future? Hope that is true I will hold out for whenever that happens. That will give it time for DDR4 ram prices to go back to normal.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rued*
> 
> Just finished my new build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of specs are in this build? Quite an accomplishment putting this much water cooling into the Shift. Any more information/pics for this build? Thanks.


----------



## rued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What kind of specs are in this build? Quite an accomplishment putting this much water cooling into the Shift. Any more information/pics for this build? Thanks.


Sure, I have a pcpartpicker build list and more pics here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/N84qqs


----------



## Deeptek

Im not sure if I posted this in here or not.. My beastly rig..


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Im not sure if I posted this in here or not.. My beastly rig..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! What are your specs? What cooler are you using?


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks!

Its a 6700K at 4.5 cooled by a H60. The GPU is a FE 1080 that has a Accellero III with some B12's keeping it nice and cool. For storange I have a 3TB WD Black drive and a Evo 850 500GB. The SF600 has the Corsair cable kit which I highly recommend.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:Originally Posted by *Deeptek* 

Thanks!

Its a 6700K at 4.5 cooled by a H60. The GPU is a FE 1080 that has a Accellero III with some B12's keeping it nice and cool. For storange I have a 3TB WD Black drive and a Evo 850 500GB. The SF600 has the Corsair cable kit which I highly recommend.


Our builds are kinda similar. I have an H75 cooling mine but I am considering using one of those 92mm AIOs from Asetek so I can have a window on my Ncase.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

My rig for now. 1080 and 4790k with a Noctua U12s in a BitFenix Prodigy M

Just got an Inwin 301 for Christmas that i'll be fully water-cooling once I get my new mobo and 8700k


----------



## Signaturisti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> My rig for now. 1080 and 4790k with a Noctua U12s in a BitFenix Prodigy M
> 
> Just got an Inwin 301 for Christmas that i'll be fully water-cooling once I get my new mobo and 8700k


You should definitely remove the rear exhaust fan as it's so close to cpu cooler it may cause turbulence and the bottom exhausts are enough anyway (cpu cooler is close enough to exhaust also)

E:
... or nvm if youre moving to 301


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signaturisti*
> 
> You should definitely remove the rear exhaust fan as it's so close to cpu cooler it may cause turbulence and the bottom exhausts are enough anyway (cpu cooler is close enough to exhaust also)
> 
> E:
> ... or nvm if youre moving to 301


I mean, i've had it this way for over a year. temps are fine and no turbulance


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signaturisti*
> 
> You should definitely remove the rear exhaust fan as it's so close to cpu cooler it may cause turbulence and the bottom exhausts are enough anyway (cpu cooler is close enough to exhaust also)
> 
> E:
> ... or nvm if youre moving to 301


Also, wouldn't it be better to remove that exhaust fan and then turn the CPU cooler so it's moving air the same direction as the case fans?


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Also, wouldn't it be better to remove that exhaust fan and then turn the CPU cooler so it's moving air the same direction as the case fans?


This seems intuitive. Looks like the perfect layout for a bottom to top airflow. Intake at the bottom, turn the CPU cooler to blow up, and exhaust out the top. Heat rises and whatnot. Rear fan probably not needed. PSU might be better flipped cycling it's own air supply independently. Only question is whether the GPU cutting across that plane is too much of an airflow impedance to pull that off.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> This seems intuitive. Looks like the perfect layout for a bottom to top airflow. Intake at the bottom, turn the CPU cooler to blow up, and exhaust out the top. Heat rises and whatnot. Rear fan probably not needed. PSU might be better flipped cycling it's own air supply independently. Only question is whether the GPU cutting across that plane is too much of an airflow impedance to pull that off.


The gpu cuts off allot of airflow. Thats why i have it this way. cpu sits around 68c at full load under games at 4.6ghz so im not complaining at all


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> The gpu cuts off allot of airflow. Thats why i have it this way. cpu sits around 68c at full load under games at 4.6ghz so im not complaining at all


Still wouldn't hurt to have your PSU flipped so it is circulating it's own air. right now it is pulling from inside the case and could be competing with airflow with the cpu cooler as you have both of the bottom fans also set to exhaust as well. wouldn't hurt to try some experimenting. I would try to flip the psu first to see how that effects it. and aside from the ugly fans (entirely opinion) that looks like a decent little build. Slightly better specced than mine anyway. for sure better in the gpu department. I am running a 4770k gtx 970 combo currently.


----------



## HZCH

Impending crappy pic of the last iteration of my gaming build!
I know it's MATX, And I've come from a fractal node 304 a long time ago, but... now it's quiet.


Is it cramped enough for you all???? It sure was almost as difficult to build as in the Node, when I put a psu with stiff cables and an NH-D15S...

The rig:
Fractal Design Define C mini
Core i7 4770 (non-K, second hand buy), overcooled with a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT
Gigabyte Z97M
Asus ROG 1080TI STRIX, with a Raijintek Morpheus 2 Core edition on it
Corsair RM750x
Two Samsung 850evo in the back
4x bequiet silentwings 3 120mm pwm

I could remove the exhaust fan, but I don't hear any turbulence and I'm too tired to do so now ?


----------



## JR23

I think I have enough beast in this one to make up for the size deficit, the fitment ethos certainly remained although for understandable _reasons_ a significant volume was devoted to cooling.














































ASUS X99-M WS
Intel i7-5960X Haswell-E
XFX Radeon Pro Duo x2
Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200C15 4x4GB
Corsair Force Series MP500 480GB
Western Digital Black 1TB x2
EVGA Supernova 1600T2
Parvum R1.0 INDUSTRIAL

full thread > R1.0 INDUSTRIAL

JR


----------



## maverickvii

Amazing build. I've followed your build thread and absolutely gorgeous in completion!


----------



## IAmDay

I'll be posting my itx build soon! Finally upgrading from a macbook :-(


----------



## Max78

Does this count?

R7 1700 and a Red Devil RX580 crammed into a tiny SG13.

Modified the case to my liking to free up room for better cooling, my goal is to be able to hit a 3.8ghz overclock without thermal issues.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1645367/sg13b-q-front-mount-psu-r7-1700-rx580-stupid-pic-heavy#post_26548326


----------



## NADRIGOL

Cool layout. Need some thinner, shorter cables! How are the temps/noise before and after overclock?


----------



## Max78

I definitely want shorter and thinner cables, I have toyed with the idea of modifying my PSU, but I have been hesitant because i like my warranty.

I'm still in the process of designing a mount for my cooling fans so I have not overclocked anything just yet. I just got the cooling fans yesterday night, so hopefully I will get them installed this weekend.

With its current configuration with stock cooler being the only fan in there right now I see 65° C max with ambient of 26°, and its dead silent. . . . That's running my CAD programs, and a handful of games. I have not run a stress test of any kind just yet because I'm still building it.


----------



## Miptzi

my raidmax atomic, a methis ripoff....


----------



## woomba

Certainly not th smallest form factor but I hope it's still accepted here... 
Finished putting together this one. Time to test the loop...


----------



## Simmons572

I've been debating whether or not to put this here, but I have recently acquired a Jeffinslaw Project mATX case.

I am currently only running my pfSense rig in it, but I do plan on doing a full-fat build in the future.


----------



## Elyminator

Just finished up a full loop in a node 304 with ryzen 7 and a 1080ti. a 240 rad and a single 120 with a d5 pump. still needs some custom cables. Still pretty beastly I think.


----------



## mAs81

Simmons572 said:


> I've been debating whether or not to put this here, but I have recently acquired a Jeffinslaw Project mATX case.I am currently only running my pfSense rig in it, but I do plan on doing a full-fat build in the future.


Share a build log link when that happens pls 


Elyminator said:


> Just finished up a full loop in a node 304 with ryzen 7 and a 1080ti. a 240 rad and a single 120 with a d5 pump. still needs some custom cables. _Still pretty beastly_ I think.


Pretty beastly indeed , kudos :thumb:


----------



## Elyminator

Why thank you!


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I want you opinions on this setup:


----------



## Blze001

Dortheleus said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I want you opinions on this setup:


Only the PSU on the backside? Or is that where the SSDs will be?


----------



## Dortheleus

SSDs can very well go on the back side.


----------



## TheArkratos

To make your watercooling easier, I'd drop the pump down to the back side and add a reservoir where the pump is right now.

Also as someone that made this case:









SFX power supply cables might not be long enough for your 24 pin connector. My PSU was where you are planning, relative to the motherboard, and my 24 pin wasn't long enough. So you may want to have extensions or custom cables made.


----------



## Dortheleus

TheArkratos said:


> To make your watercooling easier, I'd drop the pump down to the back side and add a reservoir where the pump is right now.
> 
> Also as someone that made this case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFX power supply cables might not be long enough for your 24 pin connector. My PSU was where you are planning, relative to the motherboard, and my 24 pin wasn't long enough. So you may want to have extensions or custom cables made.


Nice pic, but I want the Acrylic to be the reservoir and most of the tubing. Well that's the concept at least.


----------



## TheArkratos

Dortheleus said:


> Nice pic, but I want the Acrylic to be the reservoir and most of the tubing. Well that's the concept at least.


Thanks!

Ohhhhh so the panel is a distro plate? Then you really need the pump to be below it if it's to act as the reservoir. Bonus points if you CNC a pump top into that piece, then I guess the pump could be on top.

Definitely interested. Do you have a build log?


----------



## Dortheleus

TheArkratos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ohhhhh so the panel is a distro plate? Then you really need the pump to be below it if it's to act as the reservoir. Bonus points if you CNC a pump top into that piece, then I guess the pump could be on top.
> 
> Definitely interested. Do you have a build log?


I'll never be able to make this. No tools, no time, no place, and no cash.


----------



## Spectrus77

My little powerfull!


----------



## Raedyn

Lian Li PC-Q38WX, i7-8700k, GTX 1080, 16GB Trident Z, 250MB 960 EVO M.2, 1TB 850 EVO SSD

Edit: Added better pic


----------



## Signaturisti

Raedyn said:


> Lian Li PC-Q38WX, i7-8700k, GTX 1080, 16GB Trident Z, 250MB 960 EVO M.2, 1TB 850 EVO SSD


Nice one! I have to ask how the PSU is mounted in there?


----------



## Raedyn

I assembled two "L" brackets which I screwed into the right side-panel. I used four #6 - 32 x 3 inch bolts (2 per bracket) with nuts and washers at all points of contact. Once attached to the panel, I mounted the PSU using strong double sided tape. This gives me about 2.5 inches of clearance behind the PSU to tuck away all the cables. The downside is that in order to remove that panel, now I have to remove the PSU cables first.


----------



## ekg84

Raedyn said:


> Lian Li PC-Q38WX, i7-8700k, GTX 1080, 16GB Trident Z, 250MB 960 EVO M.2, 1TB 850 EVO SSD
> 
> Edit: Added better pic


Wow, really neat build. Love that case.


----------



## ekg84

Not that tiny, "only" a micro ATX but still quite compact.


----------



## rfarmer

Lot of Beastly builds in here recently, but not exactly small. So here is my small case.

MI-6 by ccd (Case by Case Design)
Intel i7 8700K delidded 
Gigabyte Z370N itx 
16GB Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz 
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B with Prolimatech 140mm Vortex fan 
IDCooling 92mm slim fan 
MSI GTX 1070 Aero itx 
120GB MyDigitalSSD M.2 NVMe 
960GB Crucial M500 2.5 SSD 
2TB Seagate BarraCuda 2.5 HDD 
Corsair SF600


----------



## Smanci

Needs more small


----------



## Deeptek

Here is my newest revision to my Ncase


----------



## Dortheleus

Nice pics gang 

By the way if anyone thinks they can make any of the plans I post, you are welcome the plans.


----------



## Eddie666

Hi Guys!

Just a bunch of images from my mod based on a Lian Li Q07.
As you can see I place a fan that suck fresh air intake from the bottom, and on the top of the case I placed a Corsair H55, to maximaze the natural flowing of the air like in a chimney.
Except for the VGA (a Gainward GTX 1070) the rest of the hardware it's not a high end hardware , but it's works well for me:

Motherboard: asrock h81 mini itx
CPU; intel 1275l V3 (a 45w cpu)
Ram: 16gb corsair ddr3
Storage: crucial BX300 480gb
VGA: Gainward gtx 1070
PSU: FSP 500w Flex atx
FAN: 1 noctua 120mm NF F-12 PWM for the H55 and 1 Silverstone 180mm super slim PWM.

Each fans run @ 500rpm and the pump of the H55 @ 7v; in idle the cpu is around 30°-33°, and the vga 32°; in full load the cpu reach 55° max and the vga 75° (with the fans @ 70%).....so I'm quite satisfied with the performances and the silent of this build


----------



## hyp36rmax

Keeping her alive!


----------



## Deeptek

Do you even LAN bro?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Deeptek said:


> Do you even LAN bro?


Sure do! When I have time....

We also have a fairly sized game room at the office... 

https://imgur.com/8tA8GLf


----------



## Deeptek

hyp36rmax said:


> Sure do! When I have time....
> 
> We also have a fairly sized game room at the office...
> 
> https://imgur.com/8tA8GLf


Looks sweet! Now if you can only get them switched to SFF


----------



## willemdoom

hyp36rmax said:


> Keeping her alive!


This is so cool, quick question can you maybe get a picture of how you attached the radiator to the bench?


----------



## hyp36rmax

willemdoom said:


> This is so cool, quick question can you maybe get a picture of how you attached the radiator to the bench?


Here's a product photo of the included arms that allow attaching of radiators.










http://www.streacom.com/wp-content/uploads/bc1-hard-025-000.jpg


----------



## Miptzi

upped some mod on the dying h70 for extra years of service...


----------



## Blze001

Not really a small case, Fractal Nano S, nor the most powerful parts... but still relatively powerful for the size compared to ATX builds.

Case: Fractal Nano S
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z370
CPU: i7-8700k
Ram: 32GB 2400mhz DDR4
GPU: GTX-1070 FE
SSDs: 250gb Samsung 960, 960gb SanDisk Ultra II

Cooling parts are all EKWB parts, except for an Optimus V1 CPU block and some Bitspower fittings here and there.


----------



## Doubletap1911

This isn't particularly small or pretty, but it's fast and quiet and that's what I care about.

Thermaltake V21 - 200mm Noctua intake, 140mm Noctua exhaust
7700k @ 4.8Ghz (1.31v) Noctua DH-15s + 2x 140mm fans
1080 Ti @ 1885Mhz - Arctic Accelero Xtreme III + Noctua NF A-12 fans (1350rpm)
16GB @ 3733Mhz
Seasonic 600W Titanium PSU (fanless)

This system is nearly inaudible when idle and is able to run with the fans at 50-60% in most situations but the fans will go to 100% if the CPU hits 75C

The Arctic cooler is great, but I found that after less than a year, the fans produced unacceptably audible bearing noise. I pulled the shroud off and used a pair of the new Noctua Sterrox fans - they are super quiet and push a lot of air. Under load, the card never goes above the low 60s


----------



## IAmDay

Here is my build 

8600K
MSI 1060 6GB


----------



## Miptzi

ditched the Raidmax Atomic, for a Riotoro CR280 + custom loop... VGA block incoming by mail, to wrap it up

https://i.imgur.com/DMcJWnL.jpg


----------



## akromatic

Its been a while since my last SFF build. Here is my o11 mini


----------



## museumman

Heres a few of mine from over the few years. Went back to ATX for like 2 months and had to get rid of it. Larger iTx/mATX is where my heart is these days.


----------



## Blze001

Rebuilt my system, was getting tired of having to drain and remove the res/pump to plug in a SATA cable or do anything else.

Changes from the previous build: replaced the EKWB CoolStream SE240s with Nemesis 240 and 120 GTS rads front and back. Vardar 120S fans replaced with Noctua NF-A12x25. The EK Res has was swapped out for a SavantPCs 240mm res in the top radiator position (also lets me close the top for quieter operation). The D5 pump got a Protium top and cover.

Also delidded the 8700k and put in a 1080ti I nabbed for cheap when the RTX hype was at max.

On a related topic, any ideas for how to make a new side panel? The 120GTS is too chubby for the stock window to close fully, I have my bluetooth speaker holding it in place right now. If I could just offset it by about 2mm, that'd work too.


----------



## white owl

You could heat that spot with a torch and let gravity make a little bubble right there...well assuming it's acrylic


----------



## Blze001

white owl said:


> You could heat that spot with a torch and let gravity make a little bubble right there...well assuming it's acrylic


The picture was taken with the panel off. Where the frame meets the plexiglass window, that's what hits the radiator. I think my solution might be to get a sheet of acrylic and make my own all-window side panel that sits out further.


----------



## Jbravo33

Just uploaded a video yesterday from a September itx build I did. Since then the card has changed nonetheless it’s pretty beastly. Especially now with 2080ti.


----------



## VeritronX

Does an Ncase M1 with an external 9x120mm rad box still count as small form factor? The rad box will be sitting behind the monitor =P

Also for AM4 the MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC is a great board, I just got one. Proper 6+2 phase vrm with offset voltage and 60A powerstages, good voltage control with normal mode clock changes and PBO working while static voltage is used.


----------



## octiny

Does mine count? Kind of cheating with a Meshify C Mini Lol


----------



## Xinoxide

octiny said:


> Does mine count? Kind of cheating with a Meshify C Mini Lol


Definitely a beautiful build. very clean.

I have lieterally half of your system. ryzen 2700 and single Vega64. No loop yet.


----------



## Gilles3000

Xinoxide said:


> I have lieterally half of your system. ryzen 2700 and single Vega64. No loop yet.


Those are some wide pull fans you've got on there, 38mm? And are those the stock ones in push?


----------



## stickg1

I just picked up a Silverstone SG10 locally in a trade. Looking forward to building in it. It is going to be a modest build, I have an ASRock B450M Pro4 for it, just need a CPU and GPU. Probably Ryzen 5 2600 and RX 580.


----------



## Xinoxide

Gilles3000 said:


> Those are some wide pull fans you've got on there, 38mm? And are those the stock ones in push?


They are indeed the stock SP120L(?) that come with the H100. 

The reason I have the 38mm thick fans is more to prove I have space for a thick rad when I get my loop built. Ill be using only the Yates up front and the Delta AFB1212SHE on the back.

The Delta will end up as a pull from the outside of the case. I want to put a 60-86mm thick rad back there. I just like em thick for the full feeling.

On that note, any ideas on a reservoir that can mount off that rad location horizontally?


----------



## artemis2307

Not exactly "Beast" by today's standard and not even that SFF (28L)
but it's something
Meat:
4790k @ 4.5Ghz with IDCooling Auraflow + Deepcool sp fan
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 2133mhz
Maximus VI Gene
1080ti TRIO X
All inside the Tecware Nexus M case


----------



## Gilles3000

artemis2307 said:


> Not exactly "Beast" by today's standard and not even that SFF (28L)


Might not be small, but i'd say a 1080ti is still pretty beastly. :thumb:


----------



## LethalSpoon

This is ATX but small enough to count as SFF :thumb:


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

LethalSpoon said:


> This is ATX but small enough to count as SFF :thumb:
> 
> [SNIP]




Love the Cerberus! Tasty clean build! 

Wish shipping to AUS wasn’t hundreds of dollars haha. 

Also, might be relevant to your build but your AIO pump is going to be working VERY hard with that configuration. I’d suspect it to decrease the lifespan of the pump potentially. Have you tried to mounting it on the side or does your PSU conflict?

EDIT: How did you get two fans up top? That’s awesome.


----------



## LethalSpoon

Nutty Pumpkin said:


> Love the Cerberus! Tasty clean build!
> 
> Wish shipping to AUS wasn’t hundreds of dollars haha.
> 
> Also, might be relevant to your build but your AIO pump is going to be working VERY hard with that configuration. I’d suspect it to decrease the lifespan of the pump potentially. Have you tried to mounting it on the side or does your PSU conflict?
> 
> EDIT: How did you get two fans up top? That’s awesome.


Thx! The H100 will probably go out if my tests with NH-C14S are positive. With AIO in the bottom (PSU doesnt allow to mount the rad in the side bracket) CPU temps are great, but GPU temps could be a lot better.

Top fans are low profile Noctuas (15mm), no problem to fit them there with the "Mount braket" top.


----------



## wiretap

- Shuttle SK43G Chassis
- Shuttle FX41 Motherboard (from a SK41G, since it has Universal AGP)
- AMD Athlon XP 3000+
- 1GB Corsair XMS Platinum DDR400
- 3DFX Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
- Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
- 250GB Maxtor IDE 7200rpm HDD
- Creative DXR2 5x DVD-ROM
- Gotek Floppy Emulator
- Seasonic 300w Flex-ATX Power Supply
- Dual booting Windows 98SE and Windows XP SP3


----------



## khemist

Very nice!, always wanted a shuttle back in the day.


----------



## JackCY

wiretap said:


> - Shuttle SK43G Chassis
> - Shuttle FX41 Motherboard (from a SK41G, since it has Universal AGP)
> - AMD Athlon XP 3000+
> - 1GB Corsair XMS Platinum DDR400
> - 3DFX Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
> - Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
> - 250GB Maxtor IDE 7200rpm HDD
> - Creative DXR2 5x DVD-ROM
> - Gotek Floppy Emulator
> - Seasonic 300w Flex-ATX Power Supply
> - Dual booting Windows 98SE and Windows XP SP3


But can it run Crysis?



khemist said:


> Very nice!, always wanted a shuttle back in the day.


Me too, so I can fly the hell outta here.


----------



## PriestOfSin

wiretap said:


> - Shuttle SK43G Chassis


Oh my, that is a thing of beauty. 10/10


----------



## wiretap

Thanks.. here's a few more shots -- unfortunately it cannot run Crysis:


----------



## Miptzi

Pimped Riotoro CR280


----------



## tntrieu

About 10 years ago, I posted my first PC here that had an Intel Core i5-750 and Radeon HD 5850 enclosed in a LIAN LI PC-7FNW. Today I finally finished my first small form factor system!

Case: Louqe Ghost S1
Motherboard: ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel Core i9-9900K
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12S
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 Super
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB
Storage: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB / HP EX950 M.2 2TB
PSU: CORSAIR SF750


----------



## TheBadBull

Nice. Remember to set stricter power limiting on the 9900k, mine thermal throttled at stock under an NH-L12 with 2 fans.


----------



## tntrieu

TheBadBull said:


> Nice. Remember to set stricter power limiting on the 9900k, mine thermal throttled at stock under an NH-L12 with 2 fans.


This chip does get really hot especially with P95 using small FFT! I did some initial stress testing and benchmarking and got the following temperatures:

Realbench (30 mins): High 70s to low 80s
Blender (15 mins): High 70s to low 80s
Cinebench r20 (15 mins): Mid 70s to high 70s
P95 small FFT: Low 90s with 95°C peak. Manual stop after 6 mins

Overclocking settings:

Offset voltage: -40 mV
LLC: Level 4
AVX offset: 2
AVX load: 4.5 Ghz - vCore ~ 1.12V
Non-AVX load: 4.7 Ghz - vCore ~ 1.15V


----------



## HuguesP

Here is my MATX, into the Evolve MAtx case

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=300966&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=300968&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=300970&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=300972&thumb=1


----------



## ricercar

Nice and clean. Those distro blocks are wicked. Are those commercial or custom?


----------



## i n f a m o u s

My first SFF build!


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## mouacyk

holy necro the devil


----------



## joeh4384

My 5800x / 2080ti living room gaming PC.


----------



## ilmazzo

wiretap said:


> Shuttle SK43G Chassis
> Shuttle FX41 Motherboard (from a SK41G, since it has Universal AGP)
> AMD Athlon XP 3000+
> 1GB Corsair XMS Platinum DDR400
> 3DFX Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
> 250GB Maxtor IDE 7200rpm HDD
> Creative DXR2 5x DVD-ROM
> Gotek Floppy Emulator
> Seasonic 300w Flex-ATX Power Supply
> Dual booting Windows 98SE and Windows XP SP3


omg epic!!!

Incidentally I'm planning and just started a similar build around my v5 5500 agp.... just testing a kt3 ultra 2 and a barton 2800+....... the dual boot thing gave me an idea! It will be rocked into a matx full alu case from coolermaster from the era so hope it will be cool and ... cool!  cheers


----------

